# August Beach Bumps - 24 Girls, 27 boys, & 2 team yellow! 39 babies born!!



## readynwilling

*If you are due in August 2013 then this is the group for you. Please come and chat with us, share you symptoms and news and just have a good chat with other mummies expecting at the same time as you. If you want to be added to one of the lists (due date/babies) just write a post on this thread with the info and I will add you on.* 

:baby: *EDD's* :baby:

*Aug 1*
Readynwilling Tyler Patrick Aug 2nd 6:15am 8lb 8 oz
Mama d Claire 7/16/13
Nurse E
leffy
pitty Lewis Norman Pitt 07/19/13, 7lbs 11oz
Rhii :blue:

*Aug 2*
Mac1979 Xavier Melvin 7/13/13 6 lbs 15 oz
Lolpants Melody Violet Aug 14 5:55 7lbs 15oz
Clarey24
Hopefulcookie :blue:
Vonnie18
Onebumpplease Rowan Aug 7 5:35
Sooz Mason Alexander Aug 7 2:59am 9lb 1oz

*Aug 3*
Angelmarie Amelie Helena Angel Mary born 2 August at 00:12 weighing 7lb 3oz, 20" 
Borr.dg.baby Isabella born July 17 at 8:05pm 5lbs 6oz

*Aug 4*
Bethtastic
Hellsbells39
futrbabymaker
Nicmama4
Crystal5483 Mackenzie Beth 7/28 at 2:25am 7lbs 19.5"
Dragonfly Myles Darcy Grayston Smith born 13th Aug at 7.56am at 9lbs
Briashxo Nolan - July 30th

*Aug 5*
JenzyKY - Henry born July 27th @6:27pm
Beemama321 Declan John 4lbs13oz & Maren Cecilia 5lbs2oz June 26 
Aimee-Lou Charles Jerome 17th August 8lb 10oz
Kaimaka
Twinkletots Amber born 07/27 3:33 7lbs 4oz
MzMcCray :pink:
MommeeLise
Shellyinstl :pink:
Zooma Vivienne Claire Thursday, August 15 at 3:38 pm

*Aug 6*
Setarei Arya & Cyrus born June 26th
Rivet Mama
Polkadotti
koonk
Sweetkat

*Aug 7*
Shychigirl
Sholi
Jm_sr73
Scottish Baby Boy Aug 7th 5:10am 7lbs 6oz

*Aug 8*
Barhanita Lena jULY 18TH 9:14 am, 7lbs3oz
Quisty
Despereaux
Mrs_fox84 :yellow:

*Aug 9*
MrsTurner2012
maria 294
LAWife

*Aug 10*
Wristwatch24
Lilbeanfolk
XxChanelxX
Mommy247
Marshuna

*Aug 11*
Beccybobeccy
Fairymommy
cbq
Grateful365
Narnnar
Pola17 Mikael Ter-Minasyan Mite Aug 7 18:25p
Mattsgirl Jack Ryan, August 15 at 4:41pm 7lbs 14oz 20 in. long
Littleone2010 :pink:

*Aug 12*
More Babies July 30th, 5:23pm, 7lb 8oz
CelticNaimh Ryan Aug 9 5:44 7lbs 15oz
Sker :blue:

*Aug 13*
Babinbaby

*Aug 14*
kerjack
XLaura_bellaX
buttonnose82
HeidiLSparks :pink:

*Aug 15*
Wannabepreggo - Lyric & Elijah Born 05-24-13 at 12:53 & 12:54
My_First
Bella21 Chase Scott August 21,2013 at 1:59pm! 6lbs 10oz 19 inches 
Ash211
Brooklyn0123 :pink:
Emmasmama

*Aug 16*
EleanorRigby
Jessi_lou
Jolleygirl86 Jaylie Celeste Aug 3 6.15 lbs 21.5"
Mavis :blue:
JanRebecca

*Aug 17 *
Bmama
mamawanabe21
Nic81 :blue:

*Aug 18*
Meals
Lindsay923
MommatoB

*Aug 19*
EYD
KelseyK :blue:
Nela Nathaniel August 26th at 6:46pm weighing 3700grams

*Aug 20*
Rach28
Mummyosborn Matthew Born July 1st @ 32+6

*Aug 21*
SMGP
702Baby
Mrs. Eddie Isla August 21 via home birth

*Aug 22*
Trying4Angel1
Readytogo

*Aug 23*
Amethyst77 Isobel 09/01 8lbs 6oz

*Aug 24*
RockNRollBaby :yellow:

*Aug 25*
Craftybean/PinkMonki
Caitrin Roman 8/20 at 8:02 pm 7 lbs, 19 3/4 inches
Baby_Dreams Matilda Grace 30/08/13 at 11:41pm 8lb 2oz 

*Aug 26*
Brittani
Mummy3 :baby: :baby:

*Aug 27*
Stargazer01 Emma Rose August 20th 9:00 am. 8 lbs. 15 oz. 21 1/2" long 
mamabear2009

*Aug 28*
Roomaloo

*Aug 29*
ldr
HHenderson Baby Girl Aug 22, 2013 @ 12:42pm. 7oz 13oz 19 3/4 long 
Babyhopes2010 Alex 11th sept 2013 11lb 2oz!

*Aug 30*
hulagirl

*Aug 31*

​
A big :hug: to Lionchild :angel: Girly922 :angel: Katiie :angel: Pisces24 :angel: Eva1978 :angel: Halliwell :angel: hopin4Abump :angel: Charlie00134 :angel: Anchor08 :angel: swanxxsong :angel: Bloominbroody :angel: Umbrella :angel:

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/th_beachbumps.jpg

For the August beach bumps siggy : use this gobbledy goop in your siggy... take out the 2 * i have added in so it stays as txt:
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1461185-were-due-august-moms-mums-everyone-welcome.html"]https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/th_beachbumps.jpg[/IMG*][/URL]


----------



## Alexas Mommy

I can't be the only one!! :flower:


----------



## Rato

Hi! I'm actually 26 July, but who know I might end up being an August mommy heheh, 4 weeks pregnant now!

x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Due date for me is August 3!!!!


----------



## Gemie

Got a fait bfp today edd would be 8th ish August god willing.

My ds was due 9th many years ago : born the 19th so may have birthdays a round the same time :)


----------



## Angelmarie

I'm due the 3rd! Fingers crossed! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Angelmarie!! Same as me!! :kiss::cloud9:


----------



## Angelmarie

Yay! Bump buddies :winkwink:

I'm still very cautious. Having repeat bloods done tomorrow to check beta. Im soooo nervous (my beta was 28 at 11dpo which they said was a bit low!??) :nope:

Anyone else had betas done yet? 

Praying we all have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! :happydance:


----------



## Erk4366

My due date is August 2nd as well:)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I had my beta done at 11DPO and it was 40.. doctor said it was fine and I had a darker test this morning... but I am still cautious..


----------



## Angelmarie

40 sounds good! :thumbup: I got a slightly darker test this morning on a FRER but its still really feint on ICs. My progesterone was 108 though so Im hoping that means good things! 

God Im so stressed - Im sure its not doing me any good! :wacko:

What are your symptoms?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

My progesterone was 25! and the doctor said it was fine too....

I don't really have many symptoms... I have increased CM, increased sense of smell and a little cramping here and there. 

What are your symtoms?


----------



## Angelmarie

Quite similar in the increased sense of smell and cramping. Also a lot of backache, waves of nausea and when I sneeze is like I pulled muscles in my tummy. I have very little appetite, tripping to the loo lots and thirsty but struggle to find something I fancy drinking. :wacko::haha:

When I write them down it seems a lot but Im really concerned about my lack of sore boobs! :blush: I had that symptom from early on in both of my successful pregnancies. :shrug:


----------



## msp_teen

Wow Congrats ladies! August is a lovely month!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you all! :) :)


----------



## Crystal5483

My EDD would be 8/3 :)

My beta at 10dpo was 21 and progesterone was 9 :( but I'm on progesterone support now and I get re-tested tomorrow for both!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats Crystal!!! You, Angelmarie and I are all due August 3!! :friends:

As of this morning, I got sore boobs... so that's new!!

It's funny you mention the sneezing Angelmarie because I get nausea when I sneeze :haha: It's weird! 

I am still cramping, and also have low appetite and that is weird for me I guess. I thought I was having insomnia but now that I am a little calmer I slept well and I guess it means I was just anxious!


----------



## mama d

I'm joining you ladies...my EDD is 8/1 based on LMP but since I had iui at cd 14 it might be 8/2. Either way, here I am!! Congrats to you all!


----------



## Crystal5483

hCG today was 77 at 13dpo! :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome mama d!! Crystal that is great news! My IC was darker today too!


----------



## mama d

Awesome Crystal!!


----------



## ZooMa

Just got faint line. If this one sticks, due date will be early August. I'm going to pick Aug 5 as my EDD, since it feels like a good, solid date and is partway between my calculated LMP and suspected ovulation dates.

No symptoms yet...


----------



## Angelmarie

Welcome Mama D and ZooMa! 

Great news on the darker test, borr.dg.baby :thumbup:

And fab to hear that HCG is going up, Crystal! 

I had my repeat bloods today. HCG has gone up from 28 to 84 in 2 days so more than doubled. Progesterone from 108 - 138 and Estrogen is 2292.

Now I wish I actually knew what all these figures actually meant....!? :shrug::dohh:

Hope everyone is feeling ok! :hugs:


----------



## jmcbride

CONGRATS!!! I'm due August 5:)


----------



## Angelmarie

Welcome jmcbride! 

Forgot to say that Im booked in for a scan on 14th December! :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Great news Angelmarie!! I have a scan the 7th of december!!! :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Hey Everyone! I got my first positive yesterday and according to Fertility Friend my due date should be August 5th since I o'd late! I'm cautiously peaking in over here. My lines did get darker today!! I'm definitely feeling the nausea and sore boobs. I'm going to call on Monday for appointments!


----------



## Angelmarie

Great news on the scan, borr.dg.baby! :happydance:

Welcome jenzyky :hi:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Jenzy good to see you here! Again, congrats!


----------



## lyndsay49

Sorry to gatecrash but I cant believe there are babies due in August already! I had my little man on August 26th. It seems 2minutes ago I got my BFP. H&H 9months to you all xx


----------



## Babeonthego

Hey ladies,
Cautiously joining u all:) EDD is aug 5th. Had a MC in June and got a faint line on an IC on thurs and a little darker today so just need to wait and see. AF was due for Monday.


----------



## Ellberry

Hello ladies!!! Can I ever so quietly sneak in with you??? I got my fist bfp this morning and am still in shock, absolutely thought I was out this month!! Only tested because I was trying out my new thermometer that I bought yesterday for starting charting next month and my temp seemed high compared to a sample graph :) :)
I'm so scared something will go wrong but so so excited :) :) 
According to the calculator on the nhs website my edd is 2/8 and I'm exactly 4 weeks :) :)


----------



## Ellberry

Hmmm another site said 8/8....think its safe to just say beginning of august :)
Massive congratulations to everyone else too, sorry I forgot that bit :) xxx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Babeonthego said:


> Hey ladies,
> Cautiously joining u all:) EDD is aug 5th. Had a MC in June and got a faint line on an IC on thurs and a little darker today so just need to wait and see. AF was due for Monday.

Welcome and Congratulations!!! :happydance:



Ellberry said:


> Hello ladies!!! Can I ever so quietly sneak in with you??? I got my fist bfp this morning and am still in shock, absolutely thought I was out this month!! Only tested because I was trying out my new thermometer that I bought yesterday for starting charting next month and my temp seemed high compared to a sample graph :) :)
> I'm so scared something will go wrong but so so excited :) :)
> According to the calculator on the nhs website my edd is 2/8 and I'm exactly 4 weeks :) :)

Welcome and congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Mine was a chemical, but congrats to everyone :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Alexas Mommy said:


> Mine was a chemical, but congrats to everyone :)

I'm so so sorry :(


----------



## AdriansMama

wow august babies!! just wanted to stop in to say congrats ladies !!! :D hoping for a happy and healthy 9 months for all of you <3


----------



## mac1979

According to FF my due date is 8/9. I am over the moon happy. Already trying to think of nursery themes.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Alexas Mommy said:


> Mine was a chemical, but congrats to everyone :)

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Alexas Mommy said:


> Mine was a chemical, but congrats to everyone :)

I am so sorry. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Positive digital today!!! I've decided on my Dr. and I will call Monday!! :happydance:


----------



## mama d

Alexas Mommy said:


> Mine was a chemical, but congrats to everyone :)

So sorry. :cry: xoxoxo


----------



## tlh97990

i had 2 positive tests thursday and friday but i have no idea when im due! going to try to go to the doctor this week!


----------



## Ellberry

So sorry alexas mommy :( :( :( xx


----------



## Angelmarie

So sorry, Alexa's Mommy. Hope youre doing ok (as well as can be expected). Chin up. I really hope you get your bfp again soon! :hugs:

Welcome Mac1979 and tlh97990 :flower:

Hope everyone is doing ok! I got a much darker line on my FRER this morning and the ICs are starting to look much better. Feeling slightly more confident... That said I am practically symptomless at the moment. Kind of wish I was being sick or something! Never happy! :dohh:


----------



## Crystal5483

Angel do post a picture!!!


----------



## Caroline83

Hello! Brand new and due August 1st :-D very excited x


----------



## Angelmarie

Here it is! Top one is 10dpo and then 11, 12, 13 and 14dpo :haha:

Im much happier with this mornings line!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4332.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Angelmarie

Welcome Caroline83!!! :flower:


----------



## ZooMa

So sorry Alexa's Mommy :( :flower: Here's hoping you get a Christmas BFP and can be a September Momma! :dust:


----------



## Maze

I am August 1st! (according to the online calculator) I am waiting to get blood work done still, I found out while out of the country visiting family (ideal timing) and just got home!

Congrats everyone!

Also, very sorry Alexas Mommy :(


----------



## Angelmarie

Congrats, Maze! Welcome :flower:


----------



## Ohnonotagain1

Hi guys I'm due 2/8 also can't believe my little man is nearly a year and already another on the way :0


----------



## Angelmarie

Congrats! Welcome Ohnonotagain1 :flower:


----------



## Ellberry

I love that there are so many of us :) Congratulations :) :)
I'm going to stick my photo on here just because I feel stupidly proud of it :) I did also do a digi which stated 2-3wks :)
I'm still nervous but seem to have so many symptoms I cant help but hope its a good thing :)
 



Attached Files:







pregtest.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mac1979

Ellberry, I don't have any symptoms either. No nausea, only aversion is to shrimp and my nipples are super sensitive. Here is hoping it doesn't mean anything bad.


----------



## Angelmarie

Thats a fab line! Congrats. Id be pretty chuffed with that too! :winkwink:


----------



## Barhanita

I just found out, and I guess the due date is August 8th... :flower:

I am very cautiously happy though, due to previous loses.


----------



## Maze

I might have spoken too soon, got blood test done at the local hospital and my HCG is only 15 :( 

I am praying that I ovulated/implanted late. I have miscarried before and was spotting even before I got a positive test. So this seems different from that, as I haven't had a drop of blood... but still, I am very upset right now. :nope:


----------



## Sooz

Just dropping by to say I'm cautiously expecting #2 on 03/08. Had a very faint positive on Thursday evening after my BnB buddies bullied me into testing because of my symptoms (nausea, tea tasted off, yellow CM, peeing like a racehorse, thirsty). Had a better line on a SD the following morning and promptly started vomiting an hour later. 

I had Hyperemesis Gravidarum in my previous pregnancy so am praying for an easier ride this time. The last couple of days my nausea has been very much your standard MS which is an immense improvement on 24/7 vomiting....but that didn't start with DD until 6 weeks, so I'm definitely cautious.

Congrats to all! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations to all the new ladies and welcome!!


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm getting nervous :( I do not see like any change between these two and it's 13dpo on top and 15dpo on bottom :nope:

Both pictures are taken at the ten minute mark when the tests are still wet. I just combined the two pictures.
 



Attached Files:







13_15dpo compare.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mama d

I think your 15dpo looks darker. Personally, I think wondfos suck for measuring progression. They just don't get dark as quickly as say an FRER. I think your lines look lovely for 15dpo!


----------



## Maze

Crystal5483 said:


> I'm getting nervous :( I do not see like any change between these two and it's 13dpo on top and 15dpo on bottom :nope:
> 
> Both pictures are taken at the ten minute mark when the tests are still wet. I just combined the two pictures.


I would personally say the one on the bottom is actually a bit darker. However, tests like that aren't designed to measure HCG, just detect that it is present in the urine. I wouldn't be too worried. It is still early days and even then HCG can take up to 72 hours to double. 

I know I am one to talk, freaking out about my beta test, but I am trying to stay positive too.


----------



## Crystal5483

I get beta test #3 tomorrow so I guess I'm just letting it all get to me. Getting nervous!


----------



## Maze

Crystal5483 said:


> I get beta test #3 tomorrow so I guess I'm just letting it all get to me. Getting nervous!

No the way you're feeling is completely normal. Once you've experienced a miscarriage, or repeated miscarriage, there is nothing more frightening in the world than being faced with going through it again. Even if there is no reason for you to feel like this one might not work out... there is always that looming fear. 

Try distracting yourself today! I know, easier said than done. How were you previous two tests?


----------



## mama d

Think positive! Look at how awesome your last beta was!! 

And put the tests away...it's the only way I stay sane. :)


----------



## Crystal5483

"Progression" while still wet


"Progression" when dry


"FRER Progression" while still wet


"FRER Progression" dried - they all look the same...


----------



## readynwilling

Hi everyone!! Im due August 1st :wohoo:


----------



## Crystal5483

Welcome Ready!!!


----------



## mama d

Crystal: you still have really nice lines! Just relax and wait for tomorrow...I'm in the same boat. Tomorrow is my next beta. It is completely nerve racking but what will be will be. I have a good feeling for both of us this time around. :)


----------



## mama d

Crystal5483 said:


> Welcome Ready!!!

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## Crystal5483

Mama D we got this :)


----------



## Barhanita

I am so happy you are watching your progressions. Because I wiill be definitely taking mine. I got my bfp yesterday afternoon. This morning I got up all sweaty and shaky, thinking I would get a bfn, and that I was having a chemical. But my todays window it's quite a bit darker than yesterdays. I will attach a picture when it dries. Later today I will pick up some frers. Could that be that this time I will actually have a normal pregnancy?

I am happy e have a nice group here and I send everyone a ton of sticky vibes.


----------



## Crystal5483

Sticky Sticky vibes!!

I feel a bit better... I did an FRER today and IRL the test line looks SLIGHTLY darker than the control... doesn't really show in pics... but here it is...


----------



## Ellberry

Congratulations ready :) I'm sorry ladies I have no idea what a beta is but I'm guessing from how it sounds its something to do with hormones etc!!! Either way, I'm wishing you all good luck!!! :)
Crystal, those tests look great by the way :) x


----------



## mama d

Crystal5483 said:


> Sticky Sticky vibes!!
> 
> I feel a bit better... I did an FRER today and IRL the test line looks SLIGHTLY darker than the control... doesn't really show in pics... but here it is...
> 
> View attachment 521157

HOORAY!!! :happydance:

See love, I really think Wondfos suck for progression. They are great for detecting an early pregnancy but they just don't get super dark very quickly. I actually googled this a few days ago (I know, don't google :wacko:) and others have the same feeling about them. 

I am so tempted to buy some more FRERs but I'm trying to resist. Ahhhhhh!


----------



## Barhanita

Crystal, that looks great!!! I need to go and buy FRERs. I can call it my investment into piece of mind.


----------



## tlh97990

what is beta?

does anyone know any way to help with nausea??


----------



## Barhanita

beta is a measure of your hcg hormone level. it is supposed to be raising, actually, doubling at least every 72 hours. usually women with previous miscarriages or of older age are tested.

ginger?


----------



## Crystal5483

Beta is a blood test to check HCG and sometimes progesterone levels. Mine are checked about every 3 days to check for doubling. 

Barhanita I will be buying more FRERs myself lol tomorrow night after my beta. 

Peppermint is suppose up really help!


----------



## Barhanita

how do you girls get your betas over the weekend? my doctor is not responding


----------



## Crystal5483

I never get beta results over the weekend. Usually the following business day if for some reason they have my blood drawn on a Saturday. I luck out and get my results same-day as long as its Monday through Friday and I get blood taken first thing in the morning.


----------



## Barhanita

I mean, how do you get a blood order? My clinic is open in "emergency-only" mode. I messaged my doctor yesterday, and if I don't hear from her by tomorrow morning, I will call and ask for a blood test.


----------



## Crystal5483

Oh I call the day I get a bfp on a Digi and they tell me when to come in for blood work.


----------



## JenzyKY

For my nausea I've found sucking on some hard candy has worked or eating a small meal. Getting hungry makes it worse for me. It doesn't help that I frequently have a metallic taste in my mouth! Eww!


----------



## anorak

Hi can I join? I am (very cautiously) expecting my very first baby at 36 on 3rd August (I will still be 36 lol!)


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Can I join too? Got my BFP (baby no2) on Thursday and Est due date is 6th Aug - my 1st was due 8th Aug (he was born 30th July via c section). So I'm pregnant at basically the same time if year again :) 

Excited, nervous and still in shock :)


----------



## mama d

Welcome Reba and anorak!


----------



## mama d

Barhanita said:


> I mean, how do you get a blood order? My clinic is open in "emergency-only" mode. I messaged my doctor yesterday, and if I don't hear from her by tomorrow morning, I will call and ask for a blood test.

Because of my past losses and the fact that I'm on fertility treatment, I automatically have a beta every month at or around 14dpiui. I've had blood drawn on the weekend but never have I gotten results until the next business day. My clinic works funky hours for fertility purposes since you can't plan ovulation, CD3, etc. Just call tomorrow and they should get you in! GL!


----------



## Ellberry

Ohh welcome reba and anorak :) congratulations!! :)

This is all so new to me, I have no idea what to expect!!! and I'm so scared we will lose this :( x


----------



## Maze

I got my blood work done by going into urgent care at my hospital, but I was technically there for a follow up on my injured knee.


----------



## Barhanita

Is anyone taking any medication?

I am on vitex and baby aspirin (plus, prenatals, dha and vit D).

Also, this is my FRER from today (~10 dpo).
https://imageshack.us/a/img713/2811/20121125133948.jpg


----------



## mama d

Beautiful line, Barhanita!

I'm on 200mg progesterone, prenatal + dha, baby aspirin and a super B complex.


----------



## Lionchild

Hi Everyone. I'd like to cautiously join this thread. I see some of the wonderful ladies on here from another ttc thread that I've been a part of (borr and jenzy). I have been getting faint positives for three days now. I'm likely only 10-11 dpo, but I want to find some other people who are just a little pregnant to share the excitement and symptoms with. I'm feeling positive even though it's so early, and I know it's in our best interest to not worry right now.

This is my first BFP after 9 months ttc with dh. I'm 31 and this will be our first child after 10 years together.

How is everyone feeling? Are a lot of you in complete disbelief that you are actually pregnant (like I am)?


----------



## Lionchild

Barhanita said:


> Is anyone taking any medication?
> 
> I am on vitex and baby aspirin (plus, prenatals, dha and vit D).
> 
> Also, this is my FRER from today (~10 dpo).
> https://imageshack.us/a/img713/2811/20121125133948.jpg

Beautiful line!! I'm just taking prenatals with DHA right now.


----------



## Barhanita

I am still in total disbelief too!


----------



## JenzyKY

Great to see you here Lionchild!!!! :wave: Welcome all new Mommas!

I am on a prenatal, calcium, and 50 mg of B6. I was taking B Complex and didn't want to quit cold turkey but didn't want to take the other B vitamins. I've been nervous with every single twinge/cramp but I do have plenty of symptoms to reassure me!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome Lionchild!! Congrats on the BFP! 

I am in complete disbelief that I am pregnant, I bought a pregnancy journal today and also a couple of onesies with my husband, I know I am still in the danger zone but I feel so very optimistic about this pregnancy.

I am on folic acid, and have been for two months, doctor said it's enough haha and didn't send any more vitamins.

I have been feeling queasy in the mornings, have been having a lot of CM (sorry tmi) to the point where I get scared that I am bleeding but am not, sensitive boobs and increased smell. Haven't had too much nausea, just feel queasy in the morning


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm on Metanx (3mg methylfolate and b6 and b12) for my MTHFR, folic acid 1mg, women's daily vitamin (allergic to rX prenatals), Crinone twice daily, etc.


----------



## Maze

borr.dg.baby I am the same way with my CM, it is driving me nuts. Constantly running to the bathroom afraid that I am going to see blood. It is a cruel symptom lol. 

Welcome to all the new mothers!


----------



## readynwilling

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!


----------



## Jenngerbread

August 1st for me!!


----------



## Angelmarie

Welcome and congratulations to all the new ladies!!! 

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Welcome to all the new ladies! It's hard to keep up with all of the newcomers!! 

I wish we could update the first page with due dates of August due dates!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good morning and welcome to all the new ladies...

My 14 and 16 DPO tests... I am pleased with progress :cloud9:


----------



## readynwilling

yep a much darker line borr.dg.baby! Congrats!


----------



## Barhanita

My test from today got lighter than yesterdays... I guess I am out...

https://imageshack.us/a/img402/8766/20121126090320.jpg


----------



## MommeeLise

Alexas Mommy said:


> Hey everyone, although it's still early, has anyone gotten their :bfp: for their August babies yet? I got mine yesterday(big surprise) and if I am correct, my due date will be August 2! Anyone else??:cloud9:

I got my:bfp: this morning, think my due date will be around August 5:happydance:


----------



## mama d

Barhanita said:


> My test from today got lighter than yesterdays... I guess I am out...
> 
> https://imageshack.us/a/img402/8766/20121126090320.jpg

You are definitely not out hun! Wondfos are notorious for not showing progression as well. Give it a day or two before you test again. Fx'd!!!


----------



## Barhanita

mama d said:


> You are definitely not out hun! Wondfos are notorious for not showing progression as well. Give it a day or two before you test again. Fx'd!!!

Thank you mama d for your warm words! It's just I had a miscarriage and a chemical before, and it's so familiar... I will test with FRER this afternoon and will try to get to the doctor's office.


----------



## mama d

Just got my second beta results....366! That's a doubling time of 39 hours! I'm really shocked and happy...I was expecting bad news since I tend to often get bad news. OMG!!

Crystal - Any word on yours yet???


----------



## Crystal5483

Got my third beta back!!

HCG at 16dpo is 312!!

And my progesterone is 21.2 which my doctor thinks my body is finally producing its own but I am to still supplement with Crinone. 

I am happy!!


----------



## Barhanita

mama d, Crystal - happy for your beautiful numbers!!


----------



## mama d

Crystal5483 said:


> Got my third beta back!!
> 
> HCG at 16dpo is 312!!
> 
> And my progesterone is 21.2 which my doctor thinks my body is finally producing its own but I am to still supplement with Crinone.
> 
> I am happy!!

Awesome numbers Crystal! So exciting!


----------



## Crystal5483

Yay Mama D!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Sheffie

Got my BFP a couple days ago and go into the doc on Wednesday to be sure. I'm thinking an EDD of 8/3 or so. This is my first... I'm so excited but totally nervous!


----------



## HopefulCookie

I got my BFP two days ago, yay! and FX'd the due date is August 1st. I hope its a sticky bean not like last time.


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay for good numbers!! I have my first Dr appt next Tuesday. I've had one big cramp today but no bleeding. Trying not to panic as everywhere I read that's OK.... I think I need to stay better hydrated.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Jenzy I've had a little cramping ever since my BFP and even before... nothing painful, I like to think of it as my little bean getting comfy... nothing to worry about. I have my first appointment next friday


----------



## mama d

Jenzy - I've been cramping since 7dpiui. I think it is pretty normal. It scared me at first but since there's no bleeding all you can do is assume it's the bean snuggling in (or your uterus stretching to accommodate the next 35 weeks)! :)


----------



## Barhanita

Hey girls! I got so freaked out this morning by lighter wondfo, so I did FRER to compare with yesterday. What do you think?
https://imageshack.us/a/img803/6489/lalx.jpg

Also, I my blood drawn, and will know my betas tomorrow. What is a good number for around 11 dpo?


----------



## mama d

Looks darker to me!

And as for the beta, they can vary so much from woman to woman. It all depends on when implantation occurred. I'd focus more on the second set of betas than the first. It's just important that it's doubling appropriately! GL!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Looking good!


----------



## Crystal5483

^wss^ but that line is def daeker


----------



## JenzyKY

This cramp was painful but TMI I have horrible trapped gas pains frequently as well. It wasn't very long but definitely painful. I knew I was going to freak out a lot of the time as I see all the bad that happens being a NICU nurse. Thank you all for putting up with my worries!! My wondfo's are finally getting dark. The control is still darker. 

Barhanita I think it looks a little darker. Definitely more color.
 



Attached Files:







pg10.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## borr.dg.baby

jenzy I get gas pains too... and a lot of gas :haha: It's really annoying and I have been having it since about 5 DPO and it's still going on....


----------



## Ellberry

Jenzy they look great!!! :) and barhanita that looks darker to me too :) :)

Can I ask a question, it seems a lot of girls have their blood tested, is this only if you have had problems in the past? also, is this done in the uk?? Thanks :) x


----------



## JenzyKY

From my obsessive reading of the forum (thanks night shift boredom), I don't think the UK does betas frequently. The US seems to be much more active in early pregnancy.

ETA: The gas pains is what got me to test at 10 DPO. I felt horrible!


----------



## Barhanita

Ellberry said:


> Can I ask a question, it seems a lot of girls have their blood tested, is this only if you have had problems in the past? also, is this done in the uk?? Thanks :) x

My doctor did it because of a history of early miscarriages. I think in US they are a bit more proactive, but still not enough in my opinion!


----------



## Angelmarie

Ellberry said:


> Jenzy they look great!!! :) and barhanita that looks darker to me too :) :)
> 
> Can I ask a question, it seems a lot of girls have their blood tested, is this only if you have had problems in the past? also, is this done in the uk?? Thanks :) x

I had my beta done as I was on clomid but I have previously requested it at my Doctors and they have had no problem in doing it. I would ask. Say you are worrying or something and you need reassurance. :flower:


----------



## Sheffie

So, I go in for my first doc appointment the day after tomorrow... I'm only probably 4 or 5 weeks. I just got my BFP a couple days ago, but when I called the doc they didn't ask how far I thought I was or anything... I just said "I think I'm pregnant" and they scheduled an appointment. What should I expect for this visit? Any ideas? This was our first month of "not trying not to" and we apparently got lucky. At the same time, I haven't really done all my homework yet! I have no idea what my DPO is since I have never tracked that and I really don't know what to expect from here on out. I'm in it now though, so I guess I'll learn on the job! ;)


----------



## Maze

They will likely do some blood work, at least my doctors always have. Sometimes they give you a general physical, sometimes they schedule a separate appointment for a prenatal physical. They'll also ask you if you're taking folic acid and if you're not they'll suggest you start. That kind of stuff, it's pretty basic and informal. 

I am pregnant on the first try too! It is a bit crazy, I was not expecting it at all.


----------



## tlh97990

i have my first appt tomorrow ill find out how far along i am!


----------



## Barhanita

My hcg came back at 60 at 11 dpo!!


----------



## Maze

Barhanita said:


> My hcg came back at 60 at 11 dpo!!

Congrats! Way better than my beta test. I hope to go in tomorrow and see that they've doubled. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Barhanita

Maze said:


> Congrats! Way better than my beta test. I hope to go in tomorrow and see that they've doubled. Fingers crossed.

I hope yours doubles too! finges crossed!!!!

Mine doctor told me that there is no need for a second test, but I will be pushing it tomorrow.


----------



## mama d

Barhanita said:


> My hcg came back at 60 at 11 dpo!!

Great numbers!!


----------



## mummybean

August 2nd ... as an estimate


----------



## Barhanita

mummybean said:


> August 2nd ... as an estimate

Welcome!


----------



## charlie00134

Hello, can I join. My EDD is 9th August according to online things. I'm 24 and been trying for 44 months, this has been round 5 of Clomid. I've never been pg before and I'm completely terrified this is going to be chemical. I'm only 11dpo and got an early BFP at 9dpo. waiting for my doc to ring today to find out what's happening next. I'm going to ask for bloods and maybe a 6 or 7 week scan. x x


----------



## ZooMa

Argh. My temp is down to around coverline this morning. I have an appointment to confirm my pregnancy today - ironic, because this one doesn't feel sticky either. At least with the other one I miscarried my boobs were growing by now. :(. I'm hoping it's a fluke but idk. I'm going to ask for betas, and if they're dropping see if they'll initiate an infertility work up. Ive already had an u/s and things look normal. What was they next step for you ladies?


----------



## Barhanita

ZooMa said:


> Argh. My temp is down to around coverline this morning. I have an appointment to confirm my pregnancy today - ironic, because this one doesn't feel sticky either. At least with the other one I miscarried my boobs were growing by now. :(. I'm hoping it's a fluke but idk. I'm going to ask for betas, and if they're dropping see if they'll initiate an infertility work up. Ive already had an u/s and things look normal. What was they next step for you ladies?

First, don't say you are out until you are! Secondly, not every doctor will test you after two loses, some unfortunately wait for three. But if they will, they probably do hormonal testings, autoimmune, clotting and karyotype. At least that's what they did for me.


----------



## Barhanita

charlie00134 said:


> Hello, can I join.


Hey Charlie, I am so happy to see you here!


----------



## Barhanita

Ok girls, I am sorry for terrorizing you with pictures of my progressions. But since I am not telling anyone in real life yet, I have to share with someone. So here it goes. Yesterday I thought I was out with those ICs, but today it's darker! 
https://imageshack.us/a/img526/420/20121127082934.jpg

Please show me your progressions!


----------



## mama d

Yay Barhanita!! Beautiful progression!


----------



## readynwilling

So is everyone in favour of turning this into the official August mum's thread?? I looked and saw that the OP had a chemical so she isn't around anymore. I can ask Vickie (Mod and good friend lol) to change the OP to me so that i can make the first post the one with the list of our due dates and genders when we know them?? I did it when i had my first for the March Mummies thread. Also we need a catchy name and a badge LOL - thoughts, opinions?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

readynwilling I agree!!! That sounds like a lot of fun!!!


----------



## sue_88

Wow August babies!! It feels like only yesterday I was saying hi in July!! Good Luck ladies xx


----------



## charlie00134

I've been able to speak to my doc today but the conclusion is she can't help and I need to speak to my GP


----------



## readynwilling

Charlie00134 - My gp is very much like that. If its early, its either well maybe you are and maybe you aren't. NOT the words you want to hear when your emotions are all over the place :( Have you done any more tests since your one at 9dpo?

In canada you pretty don't get bloods or early scans unless you are with a FS or have had multiple issus in the past :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

readynwilling said:


> Charlie00134 - My gp is very much like that. If its early, its either well maybe you are and maybe you aren't. NOT the words you want to hear when your emotions are all over the place :( Have you done any more tests since your one at 9dpo?
> 
> In canada you pretty don't get bloods or early scans unless you are with a FS or have had multiple issus in the past :hugs:

Had a frer at 10dpo. I'm not too bothered about the blood tests but I am hoping to still get an early scan because the cramps I'm getting are so strong and I have ovarian pain. Also I'd love a scan pic for family Christmas cards lol


----------



## mama d

readynwilling said:


> So is everyone in favour of turning this into the official August mum's thread?? I looked and saw that the OP had a chemical so she isn't around anymore. I can ask Vickie (Mod and good friend lol) to change the OP to me so that i can make the first post the one with the list of our due dates and genders when we know them?? I did it when i had my first for the March Mummies thread. Also we need a catchy name and a badge LOL - thoughts, opinions?

Love the idea!


----------



## Maze

Time for me to say goodbye ladies. My second beta came back and it isn't good... now it is just a waiting game. 

Happy nine months to you all! :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

Charlie, cramping is normal, a long as it's not too strong. Unfortunately we all have to bee pushy with our doctors to get what we need. I will be begging for second beta today.


----------



## readynwilling

Sorry Maze :hugs: :(


----------



## charlie00134

Maze said:


> Time for me to say goodbye ladies. My second beta came back and it isn't good... now it is just a waiting game.
> 
> Happy nine months to you all! :hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

Barhanita said:


> Charlie, cramping is normal, a long as it's not too strong. Unfortunately we all have to bee pushy with our doctors to get what we need. I will be begging for second beta today.

kinda like AF cramps mainly


----------



## Barhanita

Maze said:


> Time for me to say goodbye ladies. My second beta came back and it isn't good... now it is just a waiting game.
> 
> Happy nine months to you all! :hugs:

I am so sorry... I hope you will be back soon with a sticky bfp.


----------



## Barhanita

Charlie I love your ticker


----------



## Barhanita

What about August lions?


----------



## mac1979

readynwilling said:


> So is everyone in favour of turning this into the official August mum's thread?? I looked and saw that the OP had a chemical so she isn't around anymore. I can ask Vickie (Mod and good friend lol) to change the OP to me so that i can make the first post the one with the list of our due dates and genders when we know them?? I did it when i had my first for the March Mummies thread. Also we need a catchy name and a badge LOL - thoughts, opinions?

I'm on board with that!!


----------



## charlie00134

Is anyone getting any symptoms already? I'm getting stomach cramps and I have a killer headache!


----------



## mac1979

So I called to make and appointment with my doctor yesterday and my first appointment isn't until Dec 27 (2 months after LMP). Is this normal here in the US? :shrug: I am 33, very healthy, first pregnancy.


----------



## charlie00134

mac1979 said:


> So I called to make and appointment with my doctor yesterday and my first appointment isn't until Dec 27 (2 months after LMP). Is this normal here in the US? :shrug: I am 33, very healthy, first pregnancy.

I know in the UK you don't normally get your first app until a fair way in so that sounds about right


----------



## Crystal5483

Ready - I said that before! Just didn't know it could be changed! So I'm totally for it!!! Then you could list EDD and put our names there!! 

Maze- I'm so sorry hunnie :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

I just see all these posts for women going in for scans and blood tests. I felt like I was missing out on something.


----------



## Barhanita

I also have a headache. Also, sore breasts and a lot of milky cm.


----------



## mama d

Maze said:


> Time for me to say goodbye ladies. My second beta came back and it isn't good... now it is just a waiting game.
> 
> Happy nine months to you all! :hugs:

So very sorry Maze. :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

I've got the creamy cm too. Glad it's not just me. I think I'm going to panic about everything for _at least_ a month


----------



## Barhanita

mac1979 said:


> I just see all these posts for women going in for scans and blood tests. I felt like I was missing out on something.

8 Weeks is pretty standard in the USA for women with no prior issues. Unfortunately those of us who get earlier scans and blood tests have had prior issues


----------



## Crystal5483

Mac that was the same with me with DD. Now I get the work up because of secondary infertility and three early losses.


----------



## anorak

I have the CM and sore breasts, I also have bloomin' pregnancy rhinitis! (I just sneezed as I typed that!). Not had the best appetite today either...


----------



## readynwilling

yep just sore boobs, creamy cm. i get a little :sick: if i don't eat frequently enough. I will see what i can do about changing the first post :)


----------



## Vickie

thread owner has been changed as requested. 

So sorry for your loss Kari :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

Thanks Vickie! you're the bestest!

Ok so if everyone can list their EDD below this post - i will go change the first one.


----------



## charlie00134

My EDD is 9th August x


----------



## mama d

My EDD is August 1st!


----------



## Angelmarie

Glad this has been sorted! My EDD is 3rd August :thumbup:

Sooo sorry, maze. Really hope you get that sticky bfp soon! :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

My EDD is 8/8


----------



## NurseE

Hi guys!
My due date is August 1st...
Still trying to grasp all this ;)
First baby and trillion questions flying through my mind.


----------



## readynwilling

The girls over in the August 2012 thread called them selves the August Baby Fire Flyz. Pretty cute. Not sure we should steal it, although im sure January Jellybean's has been done every year :rofl:

August Lovebugs?


----------



## Barhanita

I like lovebugs!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I like lovebugs... I am due the 3rd, can you please add me to the list ??:blush:


----------



## JenzyKY

Mine is August 5 I think! 

I wake up feeling ill, my boobs feel big and sore, and I eat all the time. I'm thirsty all the time and have had multiple cramps. 

I've decided I don't really like Internet cheapies. They don't show as pretty lines as the real tests. Just causes more worry.


----------



## setarei

I'd love to join in with what will hopefully be our first (*EDD August 6th*).

*Symptoms: *bloating, minor cramping, and very little dark brown blood.
*Tests Results at 3w6d (14dpo):* progesterone was 291 nmol/L (or 91.5 ng/mL if you use the other system) and HcG was 335 IU/L. 

Both of which seem high to me for 14dpo but I had a chemical last month which apparently can increase hormones and I was on clomid this round. I might be off by a day or two on when I o'd but no more than that (I used opks and had an ultrasound to confirm on 1DPO). 

Considering that my sister and mom had twins and I was on clomid; I've got the feeling that I might be getting the 2for1 special this month but I know that high HcG doesn't always mean twins so I'm trying not to get too excited yet.


----------



## Crystal5483

EDD is Aug 3rd :)

Hungry tired and thirsty so far.


----------



## Sheffie

I'm totally paranoid about the idea of having a chemical after reading a number of boards (for some reason I like to torture myself) - this is my first month of trying and (hopefully) first baby, so I'm totally new to this. I've attached two tests I took, one on the 24th and one today (3 days later). Does it look like the right amount if progression? I really want to stay with the August Lovebug!s ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 6


----------



## setarei

Sheffie said:


> I'm totally paranoid about the idea of having a chemical after reading a number of boards (for some reason I like to torture myself) - this is my first month of trying and (hopefully) first baby, so I'm totally new to this. I've attached two tests I took, one on the 24th and one today (3 days later). Does it look like the right amount if progression? I really want to stay with the August Lovebug!s ;)

That looks like a stronger line to me, congratulations!


----------



## readynwilling

Looks good to me Sheffie!


----------



## JenzyKY

It is definitely darker. That's good! I need to stop testing, but I keep hoping to see a really, really dark line. I think I will stop when that happens....


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Jenzy I feel the same way... I am limiting to testing every 48 hours tough... I will test tomorrow morning... 

Sheffle line is looking good!


----------



## readynwilling

my first pregnancy i tested like a billion times LOL, everytime i peed LOL. But this time i've done maybe 4? i might do a digi on the weekend to see if i can get a 3+ LOL


----------



## JenzyKY

I can't find that kind of digital here with the conception indicator. That'd be fun.


----------



## Barhanita

I am also a POAS addict. I do twice a day: wondfo in he morning and FRER in the afternoon. Yesterday I didn't like wondfo, but FRER was great. Today is the other way around... I know it's nerve wracking to test, but I need to have at least some illusion of control.


----------



## Sheffie

JenzyKY said:


> It is definitely darker. That's good! I need to stop testing, but I keep hoping to see a really, really dark line. I think I will stop when that happens....

I'm the same way... I keep testing just to be sure its still there! Which is silly I know... but I got one negative digi like a day after a positive one and it freaked me out. So now I practically test every time I pee with the line ones... I go into the doctor tomorrow though and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything is looking ok!


----------



## charlie00134

I've got 2 frer left but I'm going to get some pound shop tests tomorrow to allow me to track progression cheaply. x


----------



## Barhanita

Cheapies are the way to go! My tests are less than 50 cents each. But I also track with FRERs, which is VERY expensive.


----------



## JenzyKY

My wondfo's cost about 20 cents a piece but they definitely don't compare to an expensive test.


----------



## Barhanita

ok, girls what do you think? it's not really darker today, is it?
https://img641.imageshack.us/img641/722/20121127130202.jpg


----------



## readynwilling

i would say it is :) maybe not as doubly dark from the 24-25 but still a touch darker then 25.


----------



## JenzyKY

It is a little darker. You said you were using afternoon urine right? If so, the concentrations of the urine can be different anyway. Looks great and you have a great beta!


----------



## Barhanita

Thank you!!!


----------



## mac1979

readynwilling said:


> Thanks Vickie! you're the bestest!
> 
> Ok so if everyone can list their EDD below this post - i will go change the first one.

My due date is August 2nd. :happydance:


----------



## tlh97990

well ladies just found out i'm due July 20th!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## ZooMa

I'm going to guess EDD Aug 5 based on suspected ovulation. 

I had a confirmation appointment today at my OBGYN office (though I think I'm going to choose the midwife part of their practice as long as everything seems normal). She heard my concerns about my previous early loss and was willing to check my progesterone and seriel HCGs... first labs won't be back until tomorrow, however. First U/S scheduled Dec 20. FX! 

Yay, August Mommas! (BTW, I like "lions" better than "lovebugs," or lion cubs if we must. :) )


----------



## Ellberry

Barhanita, it looks darker to me :) If you look at the bottom of th line next to the casing it def looks darker :)
My edd is aug 2nd :)
So far I'm having queasiness, breathless-ness, my hearts beating alot faster and I get quite severe cramps sometimes but the rest of the time its like I have a small water balloon implanted in me, also I cant sleep!!! My boobs have been sore since about 2dpo, so I almost forget that as a symptom :) 
Gosh I sound like a right hypochondriac!!!! :) Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## Barhanita

I also like lion cubs or lion more than lovebugs, but I am cool with both 

Thank you girls! My goal for tomorrow is to beat the control line, or at least be the same darkness. Any one else is crazy like me and tracking their line progressions?


----------



## Sheffie

Anyone else have a total LACK of appetite? Rather than being crazy hungry, I don't seem to want to eat at all. Which is a flip for me, usually I would be constantly eating if I could be!


----------



## Sheffie

Barhanita said:


> I also like lion cubs or lion more than lovebugs, but I am cool with both
> 
> Thank you girls! My goal for tomorrow is to beat the control line, or at least be the same darkness. Any one else is crazy like me and tracking their line progressions?

I am for sure being crazy with the testing. All these forums have me paranoid about chemicals so I want to make sure I keep a strong or stronger line every day!


----------



## readynwilling

I like lions more than lion cubs LOL. We'll leave it open for suggestions a while longer :)


----------



## mama d

Anyone else having trouble finding our August thread now? For som reason it's not updating to the top when someone posts.


----------



## readynwilling

it was moved over to the "lounge" area... its where they are supposed to go - people don't often realize this. Why it doesn't update tho im not sure :(


----------



## Barhanita

Sheffie said:


> I am for sure being crazy with the testing. All these forums have me paranoid about chemicals so I want to make sure I keep a strong or stronger line every day!

Show us your lines!


----------



## Sheffie

Barhanita said:


> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> I am for sure being crazy with the testing. All these forums have me paranoid about chemicals so I want to make sure I keep a strong or stronger line every day!
> 
> Show us your lines!Click to expand...

I posted a pic a couple posts back, but here is one with labels. One from the 24th and two from today :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Barhanita

Looking really good!!!


----------



## Angelmarie

Heres mine - 

10, 11, 12, 13, 14 and 17dpo. Test line finally darker than the control line! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4336.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Barhanita

That's such a beautiful progression!!! I hope mine will look like that in a few days.


----------



## Sheffie

Angelmarie said:


> Heres mine -
> 
> 10, 11, 12, 13, 14 and 17dpo. Test line finally darker than the control line! :happydance:

Those look great! I hope mine look that good soon!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Looks great... I am exited for my 18 DPO test tomorrow!!! 16 DPO was almost as dark as control...


----------



## readynwilling

im 18dpo today... i had to check LOL. I will have to pick up a FRER tomorrow for some fun LOL.


----------



## JenzyKY

I did a clearblue plus sign today at 15 dpo. It's so much darker then 12 dpo. I'll post the pic when I get home! I'm not as worried anymore. I ordered 3 FRER which will come Thursday. By then it should be very dark! No more wondfo for me. They just make me anxious.


----------



## Lionchild

Thanks for the warm welcome! Welcome and congrats to everyone else who has joined in the last couple of days! I'm a Leo, and I'm so excited that the little bean will likely be a Leo too.

Congrats Mama D and Crystal on your excellent beta results!!

Sheffie, this is my first too. It's surreal but so exciting!!

I was having cramping the past few days, but none so far today. I've also had more CM than normal and have had a couple waves of nausea today, but other than that, no symptoms.


----------



## Lionchild

JenzyKY said:


> I did a clearblue plus sign today at 15 dpo. It's so much darker then 12 dpo. I'll post the pic when I get home! I'm not as worried anymore. I ordered 3 FRER which will come Thursday. By then it should be very dark! No more wondfo for me. They just make me anxious.

That is awesome, Jenzy!!! I'm seeing progression as well, but I'm not entirely sure how far along.


----------



## readynwilling

Lionchild - whats your EDD? I'll add you to the first post!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Lionchild your symtoms sound exactly like mine.. except I also have fatigue and increased smell... but I don't feel bad... It gets to me because I feel like I might have lost my bean.... I am just anxious and then I feel guilty for being anxious because it's not good for the baby...


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay Lionchild!!! Lovely avatar pic!!! My cramping has died off for the most part but it is very uncomfortable to have something tight around my pubic bone area. I had to stretch out my jeans. Bean didn't want anything touching it I guess! Hehe


----------



## JenzyKY

Here's my pics! DH says that the lines do not mean that its healthy, but its quite a bit of reassurance for me.
 



Attached Files:







pg12.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Barhanita

Very beautiful, very bright!


----------



## Sheffie

Jenzy- those look great!

Lionchild- congrats on your first too :) when is your EDD?


----------



## Sheffie

Also, my EDD is probably 8/3 if you want to add it to the first post!


----------



## Crystal5483

Here is my line progression :) I combined the pictures of all these tests from pictures of when they were still wet at ten minutes. 




I'm so excited / nervous for Thursday's blood test!!


----------



## Barhanita

Crystal, it's fabulous! 

My doc told me that I can have another test only in a week :-( I'll try o push it tomorrow, but there is not much I can do.


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck barhanita!! I hope you can get in earlier!


----------



## ZooMa

Damn. Progesterone only 9.7. Damn.


----------



## Beemama321

Hi! Wanted to join this group, I just found out I was :bfp: at 9DPO and beta at 14DPO of 519! I have another beta tomorrow at 16DPO, nervous! My EDD is August 5, which is awesome because I've always wanted a little Leo like myself. Congratulations everyone on your :bfp:


----------



## bloominbroody

Hi ladies can i join?! Im due 3rd August (our 3rd wedding anniversary) still poas even tho i got a line Mon & 3 yesterday lol this is #3 for us x


----------



## Lionchild

ZooMa said:


> Damn. Progesterone only 9.7. Damn.

:hugs: ZooMa-How many dpo are you?


----------



## Lionchild

readynwilling said:


> Lionchild - whats your EDD? I'll add you to the first post!

Thanks, readynwilling!

I'm guessing my due date will be August 7th or 8th. Let's go with lucky number 7 for now!! 

I'm confused because I started getting BFPs on cd 18. Crazy right? I think I o'd super early on cd 9 or 10 (after I got a positive looking opk that I thought was a fluke on cd9). I have no idea how this happened like this. I randomly took a pt (expecting it to be negative) because I kept getting positive OPKs, which I thought was odd. It was lightly positive on cd18, and now I have 12 positive tests (darkening) over the past 5 days.


----------



## Lionchild

borr.dg.baby said:


> Lionchild your symtoms sound exactly like mine.. except I also have fatigue and increased smell... but I don't feel bad... It gets to me because I feel like I might have lost my bean.... I am just anxious and then I feel guilty for being anxious because it's not good for the baby...

Don't worry, borr! I've had a couple of friends who didn't have many symptoms until the second trimester. Out of my friends who did get symptoms in their first trimester, all of them told me the symptoms didn't really start until around week 6. The best we can do right now is assume everything is going to be fine. It is comforting to feel symptoms, but not feeling them (especially this early) is totally normal for many women.


----------



## ZooMa

I'm probably ~14 DPO. The progesterone level of 9.7 ng/mL was disappointing, as the midwife said she was looking for a number >= 18.

I had the midwife write me a script for progesterone just in case it came back low. I got my progesterone levels back tonight after the office was already closed, so I decided to fill the script and start taking the suppository tonight. I don't know if they'll ask me to continue, but I don't think it could hurt anything now other than delay the inevitable.


Good news is my bHCG seemed decent at ~630 (can't remember exact number). Bad news is my next level isn't due for another 36 hours.

We'll see what happens with the bHCG. Maybe that will give me a better idea as to whether to expect a MC or not.

Sorry to bring down everyone's happy posts. If everything turns out well, I'll be thrilled to keep joining you all in this thread. If being an August Momma is not in the cards for me, well, I'm just glad this practice I'm going to seems willing to be aggressive with ordering tests and trying to figure out what's going on sooner rather than later.

I am spending way to much time online with this stuff. I know too much. It's nerve wracking!


----------



## charlie00134

welcome new additions waiting for their new additions x. 

zooma FC that little bean holds on tight! x

afm I did a test this morning just for reassurance and it's still pos, not bad line for a cheap as chips test too. I'm still only 12dpo so I'm not horrified that it's pale.


----------



## JenzyKY

ZooMa, hey it's ok! That's why you are supplementing! The next time you get it drawn you should have a nice level! Sending many hugs.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm having such a nightmare getting an appointment. no one wants to see me before 8 - 10 weeks. I've finally got an appointment at my GPs office tomorrow but only on the basis of how anxious I am. it feels so unfair.that its just ignored until you're past 8 weeks


----------



## JenzyKY

That stinks! At least the GP will let you come in to ease your worries a little. I have just a basic appt with a nurse practitioner next week. They won't do any scans then though. I don't think they do at my obgyn office til 8 weeks.


----------



## charlie00134

mine aren't willing to offer any scans til 12 weeks unless I start bleeding. I'm working myself up over the cramps I'm having so I'd really like some reassurance before 12 weeks. maybe I'm just being crazy but it's taking so long to get here.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

bloomin welcome! 

Zoo it's a good thing that you got to see your progesterone was low and get supplement! I really hope it goes up now! 

Charlie I got my first appointment at 6 w and I thought it was so late and now I realice that many other women can't get them until 8-10 some even 12... I really hope you can get it early

AFM, here's my lines.... 14,16 and 18 DPO


----------



## Crystal5483

ZooMa! My level was 9 for the first draw with hcg of 21! It was the night of 10dpo and I've been supplementing since the night of 11dpo and now my level was 21.2 at 16dpo with a beta hcg of 312! DO NOT give up hope! 

Welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## charlie00134

I worked out when 8 weeks will be and I've calmed down a little cos Christmas should speed things up. I'm still hoping my GP puts me in for an early scan to calm my nerves


----------



## Sooz

Welcome to all the new ladies!

I've now had a GP appointment to get my meds in case my HG starts up and then at her insistence I was booked in by the MW yesterday which seems ridiculously early to me given if all goes well I won't see her again until 16 weeks.

They've given me an EDD of 6th but I'll be shocked if that doesn't change as that would mean I got a positive test at 3+2. My tests are still progressing nicely and today I had virtually no ms for the first time in a week.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm only in Harrogate and can't for the life of me get an early appointment, the regional variance is crazy. 

hope your app goes well Sooz


----------



## bloominbroody

Hi ladies, 
I went to make a doc appointment to get the ball rolling, they can't see me told 21st Dec I'll be about 7+5wks then, so i doubt i will see a mw b4 new yr as its xmas holidays then, u can only see a doc earlier if its an emergency. Which sucks but heyho!

I've a question, im usually a regular runner/jogger my last run was Sunday as i didn't know i was pg til Monday. Do u think its safe to continue ?


----------



## Crystal5483

Progression with today's AM tests at 18dpo!


----------



## charlie00134

is anyone else getting quite regular cramping which is occasionally fairly painful?


----------



## Sheffie

Haven't been having much cramping. Occasional twinges here and there. My boobs aren't all the sore either which concerns me... Don't know if I'm lucky and not having many symptoms or its just not sticking. I've also lost like 4 lbs since Thanksgiving due to my newly formed aversion to food. Is that normal?


----------



## bloominbroody

Looking good christal!

Here's my lines for Mon, tues & today(bottom to top)
https://imageshack.us/photo/photo/809/20121128135359.jpg/

not sure how to show pic on the actual reply.

Charlie I've had dull cramps but nothing painful. Hope everything is ok x


----------



## readynwilling

Welcome to the new Mama's!! I added you to the first post :) If i miss you please shoot me a PM. 

My LO was up with a cold all night :( makes for a long day...


----------



## charlie00134

sometimes its dull and sometimes its fairly painful. I'm really worries it's chemical. at the docs tomorrow tho


----------



## Sooz

Could it be gas cramps rather than utero? I suffered a lot with a bad tummy in early pregnancy with my daughter and this one is exactly the same. Its to do with the digestive system slowing down so food start to ferment.


----------



## Barhanita

charlie00134 said:


> sometimes its dull and sometimes its fairly painful. I'm really worries it's chemical. at the docs tomorrow tho

I think some cramping is fine. I definitely have pretty strong cramps every now and then. But if you are worried about chemical - do another test. If the line is darker - that's not chemical.


----------



## Barhanita

bloominbroody said:


> Looking good christal!
> 
> Here's my lines for Mon, tues & today(bottom to top)

I think it looks amazing!


----------



## Barhanita

Crystal5483 said:


> Progression with today's AM tests at 18dpo!

Looks so perfect!


----------



## Barhanita

Girls, where are you from?

I live in California, but I was born in Russia.


----------



## charlie00134

I got more tests today. the one I did this morning was fainter but a dif brand so I think that's okay. I googled it and it seemed to suggest anything up to period pains is fairly normal so that's calmed me down a bit. could be gas too as I'm plagued with that too. 
sorry if I go a bit mad for the next few weeks, please bare with me and if I get too silly tell me :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

charlie00134 said:


> I got more tests today. the one I did this morning was fainter but a dif brand so I think that's okay. I googled it and it seemed to suggest anything up to period pains is fairly normal so that's calmed me down a bit. could be gas too as I'm plagued with that too.
> sorry if I go a bit mad for the next few weeks, please bare with me and if I get too silly tell me :hugs:

We are all mad for the next few weeks. I am obsessing with my lack of symptoms and testing twice a day... So far my progression is questionable...

And no, absolutely nom you cannot compare two tests of different brands! 

A big hug to you, Charlie!:hugs:


----------



## Lionchild

ZooMa said:


> I'm probably ~14 DPO. The progesterone level of 9.7 ng/mL was disappointing, as the midwife said she was looking for a number >= 18.
> 
> I had the midwife write me a script for progesterone just in case it came back low. I got my progesterone levels back tonight after the office was already closed, so I decided to fill the script and start taking the suppository tonight. I don't know if they'll ask me to continue, but I don't think it could hurt anything now other than delay the inevitable.
> 
> 
> Good news is my bHCG seemed decent at ~630 (can't remember exact number). Bad news is my next level isn't due for another 36 hours.
> 
> We'll see what happens with the bHCG. Maybe that will give me a better idea as to whether to expect a MC or not.
> 
> Sorry to bring down everyone's happy posts. If everything turns out well, I'll be thrilled to keep joining you all in this thread. If being an August Momma is not in the cards for me, well, I'm just glad this practice I'm going to seems willing to be aggressive with ordering tests and trying to figure out what's going on sooner rather than later.
> 
> I am spending way to much time online with this stuff. I know too much. It's nerve wracking!


FX ZooMa!! I really hope everything turns out all right! I'm sending positive thoughts your way!!!


----------



## Sheffie

Barhanita said:


> Girls, where are you from?
> 
> I live in California, but I was born in Russia.

I'm in Florida. Don't know if I'm looking forward to how hot it's going to be down here when I'm gonna be all huge and stuff, lol


----------



## mac1979

Does anybody else here have super bad bloating? I feel like a huge disgusting cow lately. Especially at the gym when see the little 20 year old girls walking around in a sports bra and short shorts. :mamafy:


----------



## Barhanita

No bloating for me :-( It upsets me, because I wanna have all the symtoms to reassure me the baby is fine.


----------



## mac1979

You can have mine. I want to wear my normal jeans and not be uncomfortable.


----------



## Lionchild

Wow, Crystal! Those lines look wonderful!! Are the bottom tests Wondfos?

charlie00134- Cramping is totally normal in early pregnancy. The only time to be concerned is if it occurs with bleeding (not spotting but bleeding). I was having cramping for 5 days, but it has gone away for a couple of days. I expect it to return later once the bean grows and my uterus stretches.

charlie00134- I'm a California native, but I'm currently living in NM for a few years.

Sheffie- lol. Yeah, I'll be a beached whale in the summer. I don't have the humidity that you have but the temps reach 100+.


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm in Mass :)

And Mac I'm totally bloated!!! Ugh lol

LION yup the bottom is Wondfo :)


----------



## JenzyKY

bloominbroody said:


> Hi ladies,
> I went to make a doc appointment to get the ball rolling, they can't see me told 21st Dec I'll be about 7+5wks then, so i doubt i will see a mw b4 new yr as its xmas holidays then, u can only see a doc earlier if its an emergency. Which sucks but heyho!
> 
> I've a question, im usually a regular runner/jogger my last run was Sunday as i didn't know i was pg til Monday. Do u think its safe to continue ?

In nursing school it was said to not increase exercise amount but your normal should be ok. Just don't push too hard.


----------



## bloominbroody

JenzyKY said:


> bloominbroody said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> I went to make a doc appointment to get the ball rolling, they can't see me told 21st Dec I'll be about 7+5wks then, so i doubt i will see a mw b4 new yr as its xmas holidays then, u can only see a doc earlier if its an emergency. Which sucks but heyho!
> 
> I've a question, im usually a regular runner/jogger my last run was Sunday as i didn't know i was pg til Monday. Do u think its safe to continue ?
> 
> In nursing school it was said to not increase exercise amount but your normal should be ok. Just don't push too hard.Click to expand...

Thanks will leave it til 2nd trimester i think just to be safe, so worried the lil bean will come unstuck x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mac I am really bloated... It's so annoying... I am very uncomfortable throughout the day....


----------



## readynwilling

they don't come unstuck JenzyKy!! i ran a 10k the day i got my bfp with J :)


----------



## mama d

Crystal - Your lines are beautiful! Sticky sticky little bean you have there!

Cramping - I've been cramping since 7dpiui. Nothing major, just annoying. At times I'll have about 30 seconds of OUCH but I talked to my FS about it. She told me to pay attention to (TMI) gas around the times the cramps are heavier because it's likely indigestion or gas pains that I'm feeling. And she's right....I'm burping and tooting up a storm and it seems to coincide with the same times I get crampy. Pregnancy is so glamorous! Regardless, I'll take it. I'll burp and toot my way into 2013 if it means I get my sticky baby!


----------



## Angelmarie

Feeling pretty rubbish at the moment. I went in for a repeat beta today and I worked out based on my last one that it should be about 504. But it has come out at 389 :nope: Im 18dpo. I was really hoping for a bigger increase than that. I went in for reassurance and now I feel the total opposite! Doc says to just keep my early scan on the 14th December. Thats going to be a long wait. :sad1::help:


----------



## mama d

Angelmarie said:


> Feeling pretty rubbish at the moment. I went in for a repeat beta today and I worked out based on my last one that it should be about 504. But it has come out at 389 :nope: Im 18dpo. I was really hoping for a bigger increase than that. I went in for reassurance and now I feel the total opposite! Doc says to just keep my early scan on the 14th December. Thats going to be a long wait. :sad1::help:

Well, your numbers are good for your dpo but I can understand why the doubling time would concern you. Did you doc not want to test your blood again? I'd push him for another test. I know people have been slow risers. What exactly is the doubling time for this new beta. I've read some places that 72 hours can be normal but I'm not sure.


----------



## Crystal5483

:hugs: Angel ~~ what and when was your previous beta? Could you have implanted later?

Thanks MamaD! And the gas cramps were what made me question pregnancy!!!


----------



## readynwilling

from Americanpregnancy.com


> In a bout 85% of normal pregnancies, the hCG level will double every *48 - 72 hours*. As you get further along in pregnancy and the hCG level gets higher, the time it takes to double can increase to about every 96 hours.
> 
> 3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
> 4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
> 5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
> 6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
> 7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
> 9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
> 13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
> 17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
> 25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml


----------



## Angelmarie

My previous betas:

21 November - 11dpo - 28
23 November - 13dpo - 84
28 November - 18dpo - 389

The doubling time between the last two is 54.27 hours as per the calculator on betabase. 

Doc said no further test required. I went in today unscheduled and asked to have the test for reassurance otherwise todays wouldnt have been ordered. 

I could sit and cry. Just got such a bad feeling now. :cry::cry:


----------



## Angelmarie

Thanks Ready' - at least 54 hours is within range then. Im just going to have to try to stay positive. Stress not good when pregnant!??! Tell the docs that when they make you wait so long for appointments! (even though I know there would not be much to see at the moment so pointless doing a scan - but I have to blame someone right?? :haha:)


----------



## readynwilling

Sorry Angelmarie - im a little lost.. at 13dpo your betas were 84.. if they doubled in 48 hours it would be 15dpo and would be 168. if those doubled again in 48 hours it would be 17dpo and be 336. Your betas 18dpo are 389. So thats evidence to me they are doubling fairly normally no??


----------



## readynwilling

we posted at same time Angel - yeah i think your #'s are increasing just fine!!!! :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

That is still a normal doubling time!! 

I get some cramping now still but I definitely think a lot of it is gas pains. 

Is anyone else sleeping terribly? I barely sleep but a few hours even though I'm exhausted. 

I'm in a cardiac class right now for work. We watched the fetal development of the heart. It's so amazing. By week 6-8 the heart is all the way done. Some defects are already formed by the time we got a positive test. Simply fascinating that a little tube becomes a complex organ.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm sleeping fine but I'm waking up exhausted. I've never been so tired and I'm getting 9 - 10 hours a night. plus I'm thirsty thirsty today. cheeky Munchkin causing trouble already. :)


----------



## Beemama321

JenzyKY said:


> That is still a normal doubling time!!
> 
> I get some cramping now still but I definitely think a lot of it is gas pains.
> 
> Is anyone else sleeping terribly? I barely sleep but a few hours even though I'm exhausted.
> 
> I'm in a cardiac class right now for work. We watched the fetal development of the heart. It's so amazing. By week 6-8 the heart is all the way done. Some defects are already formed by the time we got a positive test. Simply fascinating that a little tube becomes a complex organ.

I've been slightly uncomfortable/twinges but not pain pain (if that makes sense). My uterus definitely feels full, and I've been super tired but sleeping terribly at night:dohh:


----------



## mac1979

I am sleeping just fine during the night, but getting up super early (6 or so) and not able to go back to sleep. It is so aggravating.


----------



## Crystal5483

I wake up a few times throughout the night now. But I'm also sick.


----------



## Barhanita

I am not sleeping well, but I think it's because I am nervous. Also, I have nasty cramps... My tests today are a little bit darker than yesterday, but I of course want them to beat the control line already...


----------



## Sheffie

I have been napping a lot. I think generally I would live to do that anyway, but now I have an excuse :p I do wake up super early though in the morning. I'd much rather sleep till 10, but my body wakes up at like 5 or something - generally to pee!


----------



## Barhanita

I do nap too! It seems I can sleep at any time, but not after 5 am. But again, I think it's just worry. 

Girls, what do you think of the progressions...? Sorry for the quality, forgot my phone today.
https://imageshack.us/a/img834/4126/wondfo.jpg
https://imageshack.us/a/img59/6210/frerq.jpg


----------



## Sheffie

Barhanita said:


> I do nap too! It seems I can sleep at any time, but not after 5 am. But again, I think it's just worry.
> 
> Girls, what do you think of the progressions...? Sorry for the quality, forgot my phone today.
> https://imageshack.us/a/img834/4126/wondfo.jpg
> https://imageshack.us/a/img59/6210/frerq.jpg

Your frer's look great! today it looks like the line is as dark as the control :thumbup:


----------



## mama d

I'm not sleeping well at all. I am exhausted at night and fall asleep easily but ALWAYS wake up to go to the bathroom around 2 (I did this before I was pregnant too). I used to be able to go right back to sleep but now, I just lay there for hours. I'm so sleepy right now at work!


----------



## Sheffie

mama d said:


> I'm not sleeping well at all. I am exhausted at night and fall asleep easily but ALWAYS wake up to go to the bathroom around 2 (I did this before I was pregnant too). I used to be able to go right back to sleep but now, I just lay there for hours. I'm so sleepy right now at work!

I am so lucky that I work from home... I have a tendency to just kinda lie on the couch for a minute ... and realize I've been asleep for an hour! I'm starting to get a little behind on work, lol


----------



## charlie00134

https://imageshack.us/a/img405/2825/imag1189.jpg

This mornings test 12dpo. Cheapie ASDA one. 

Think I might be ready for bed very soon. Sharp pain in my right ovary is concerning me, can't wait for the doctors tomorrow :(


----------



## Crystal5483

Charlie could the pain your feeling be the corpus luteum?

Nice lines!!!


----------



## bloominbroody

readynwilling said:


> they don't come unstuck JenzyKy!! i ran a 10k the day i got my bfp with J :)

That was me asking, 
Jenzy was replying to me but great thanks for that info i may cautiously go for a run Friday then x


----------



## bloominbroody

JenzyKY said:


> That is still a normal doubling time!!
> 
> I get some cramping now still but I definitely think a lot of it is gas pains.
> 
> Is anyone else sleeping terribly? I barely sleep but a few hours even though I'm exhausted.
> 
> I'm in a cardiac class right now for work. We watched the fetal development of the heart. It's so amazing. By week 6-8 the heart is all the way done. Some defects are already formed by the time we got a positive test. Simply fascinating that a little tube becomes a complex organ.

for the last 3 days I've gobr bed normal time around 9-10pm ish & wide awake by 2am. If i stay in bbed & try to go back to sleep i get a headache. 
I've got some attractive dark shadows under my eyes.
I had a good half hr nap today before going to fetch the lo from school, it did good so may be a new habit i should get into x


----------



## charlie00134

Crystal5483 said:


> Charlie could the pain your feeling be the corpus luteum?
> 
> Nice lines!!!

it's on the opposite side to the side I think I ovd on, if you follow.


----------



## Sheffie

Went to the doc this morning and they took some blood to test everything, however they said they would only call if they saw a problem. So now I'm crossing my fingers that I *don't* hear from them! Next visit not for another 2 weeks. Maybe I can stop thinking about everything 24/7... but probably not, lol.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

i really hope you don't hear anything!! Sheffie is that your wedding picture? It's so beautiful, I love your dress!!!


----------



## charlie00134

FC you don't hear from them


----------



## Sheffie

borr.dg.baby said:


> i really hope you don't hear anything!! Sheffie is that your wedding picture? It's so beautiful, I love your dress!!!

Thanks! Yes, that is a wedding pic. Got married Jan 2012 in the Dominican Republic :wedding: Despite it being a beach wedding, I couldn't help my life long dream of a poofy dress :winkwink:


----------



## Barhanita

Sheffie said:


> Thanks! Yes, that is a wedding pic.

It is very beautiful!! and I hope doctor won't call you.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I love it! Sorry for butting in haha 

I feel extremely bloated and gassy (sorry tmi), I am going shopping for more fruits and vegetables and I woke this works!!


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not so bloated but I am gassy, plus it's stinky (TMI). Found that drinking plenty helps the cramps which is odd. Hope the fruit and veg helps x


----------



## readynwilling

bloominbroody said:


> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> they don't come unstuck JenzyKy!! i ran a 10k the day i got my bfp with J :)
> 
> That was me asking,
> Jenzy was replying to me but great thanks for that info i may cautiously go for a run Friday then xClick to expand...

Sorry hun - Babybrain over here :haha:


----------



## mama d

Sheffie said:


> mama d said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sleeping well at all. I am exhausted at night and fall asleep easily but ALWAYS wake up to go to the bathroom around 2 (I did this before I was pregnant too). I used to be able to go right back to sleep but now, I just lay there for hours. I'm so sleepy right now at work!
> 
> I am so lucky that I work from home... I have a tendency to just kinda lie on the couch for a minute ... and realize I've been asleep for an hour! I'm starting to get a little behind on work, lolClick to expand...

You are so lucky! I work from home 2 days each week which is definitely helpful but those other 3 days I would really rather not have to get out of bed. It's going to be a long winter... :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Well, I almost passed out at my work class while we were standing for about 45 minutes looking at nasty, smelly things in formaldehyde. I couldn't stand the smell. I felt so embarrassed as no one knows I'm pregnant and that's why I couldn't stand it. :( 

If I don't sleep better tonight, I may have circles on my circles under my eyes! :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Jenzy that sounds horrible!! I can't stand chicken and just the thought of it makes me sick.... Also, I got really sick in front of my supervisor I hope she didn't notice... I just felt so bad... luckily I am not getting any nausea today...


----------



## Crystal5483

I've never had circles unless pregnant / postpartum. 

I work 5 days M-F about 7 miles from home. And I have to drop DD at before-school program too.


----------



## Ellberry

Jenzy, I'm also not sleeping, just cant drop off!! Then I wake really early and cant get back to sleep....strangly, I'm not too tired, just feel worn out I guess!
I'm also getting quite bad cramps, but more uncomfortable than painful today, where as on fri the day before I got my bfp I was in agony!!!! 
I'm on my phone so cantt look back very well to all the other posts, but everyones lines loked wonderful to me :) xx


----------



## Beemama321

I had my first beta on 14DPO and it was 519. Today at 16DPO it's 1185. Does that seem high to anyone? My husband is convinced its multiples, I kinda have a feeling too.... I got a super strong positive at just 9DPO?


----------



## JenzyKY

I don't know anything about betas, but isn't it a pretty good possibility with 3 follies? I don't know anything about IUI, but couldnt you have O'd with 3 then?


----------



## mac1979

Supposed to be cooking dinner now. I took one look at the pork chops I thawed and almost threw up. I woiuld feel horrible if I cant make supper for my hubby.


----------



## Angelmarie

Beemama321 said:


> I had my first beta on 14DPO and it was 519. Today at 16DPO it's 1185. Does that seem high to anyone? My husband is convinced its multiples, I kinda have a feeling too.... I got a super strong positive at just 9DPO?

I think those figures sound awesome! I have done lots of research on betas lately and the one conclusion I have come to is that it is not a science and they vary so massively that there are no foregone conclusions prior to u/s. Very frustrating! 

However I think that, given what you have said about your history I think it gives you a good chance! Fingers crossed for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

Betas look very promising for twins!!! The other option is very early implantation, but I am thinking that's twins!


----------



## MommeeLise

readynwilling said:


> *If you are due in August 2013 then this is the group for you. Please come and chat with us, share you symptoms and news and just have a good chat with other mummies expecting at the same time as you. If you want to be added to one of the lists (due date/babies) just write a post on this thread with the info and I will add you on.*
> 
> :baby: *EDD's* :baby:
> 
> *Aug 1*
> Readynwilling
> Mama d
> Nurse E
> 
> *Aug 2*
> Mac1979
> 
> *Aug 3*
> Angelmarie
> Borr.dg.baby
> Crystal5483
> Sheffie
> Bloominbroody
> 
> *Aug 4*
> 
> *Aug 5*
> JenzyKY
> Beemama321
> 
> *Aug 6*
> Setarei
> 
> *Aug 7*
> Lionchild
> 
> *Aug 8*
> Barhanita
> MommeeLise
> 
> *Aug 9*
> Charlie00134
> 
> *Aug 10*
> 
> *Aug 11*
> 
> *Aug 12*
> 
> *Aug 13*
> 
> *Aug 14*
> 
> *Aug 15*
> 
> *Aug 16*
> 
> *Aug 17 *
> 
> *Aug 18*
> 
> *Aug 19*
> 
> *Aug 20*
> 
> *Aug 21*
> 
> *Aug 22*
> 
> *Aug 23*
> 
> *Aug 24*
> 
> *Aug 25*
> 
> *Aug 26*
> 
> *Aug 27*
> 
> *Aug 28*
> 
> *Aug 29*
> 
> *Aug 30*
> 
> *Aug 31*​

hello ladies, I am due August 8


----------



## borr.dg.baby

MommeeLise Welcome!!!


----------



## Beemama321

Barhanita said:


> Betas look very promising for twins!!! The other option is very early implantation, but I am thinking that's twins!

Yea, early implantation could be it too. I was super early with both my boys, I knew way early even my doc didn't know how I knew yet. Just fun to play the guessing game while I can!


----------



## Beemama321

Angelmarie said:


> Beemama321 said:
> 
> 
> I had my first beta on 14DPO and it was 519. Today at 16DPO it's 1185. Does that seem high to anyone? My husband is convinced its multiples, I kinda have a feeling too.... I got a super strong positive at just 9DPO?
> 
> I think those figures sound awesome! I have done lots of research on betas lately and the one conclusion I have come to is that it is not a science and they vary so massively that there are no foregone conclusions prior to u/s. Very frustrating!
> 
> However I think that, given what you have said about your history I think it gives you a good chance! Fingers crossed for you!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

It is frustrating that normal numbers can be so wide spread. I mean 5-7,000 for 5 weeks, like really?? Just been researching betas to kill the time... we all have ALOT of time to kill before late July/August :happydance:


----------



## Beemama321

JenzyKY said:


> I don't know anything about betas, but isn't it a pretty good possibility with 3 follies? I don't know anything about IUI, but couldnt you have O'd with 3 then?

This is all new to me too. Both my sons were conceived naturally, this was my first foray into fertility help. I guess we will find out!


----------



## Barhanita

Why is our board not showing in the first trimester section?


----------



## readynwilling

Barhanita said:


> Why is our board not showing in the first trimester section?

Groups like this aren't supposed to be in the first tri section... they all start out there, but the Mods will go in every few weeks and move them over the lounge area under "pregnancy groups" really ticks everyone off LOL

Welcome MommeeLise!


----------



## JenzyKY

I like it in the groups better. It doesn't get buried at the bottom of the page here. 

At work today they were saying you couldn't find out you were pregnant to close to 5 weeks. I was laughing inside and since I was 3 weeks and 3 days with my positive test.


----------



## Crystal5483

I was 3 weeks 2 days.... lol silly work!


----------



## charlie00134

I was 3w3d too. looks like the consensus proves them wrong lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I was 8 DPO or 3 weeks when I got my first positive... and I am sure as I was tracking O and charting.... I had a similar experience about a friend trying to tell me I conceived last month when we went out for drinks, I kept telling her no, since I had AF that day, but she kept insisting it must have been that day because we were tipsy and I guess in her mind that's the only way you can make babies? I found it incredibly annoying... wanted to shout: I CONCEIVED NOV 10th!!!! lol


----------



## Sheffie

I might be out for this month... I took another frer hoping for a line as dark as the control, but found it had gotten *much* lighter. Still there, but maybe a quarter as dark as the day before. I thought my general lack of symptoms was a bad thing... Now to play another waiting game *sigh*


----------



## Crystal5483

Sheffie I have found that different boxes of FRERs tend to have different sensitivity. Don't give up yet. Maybe phone the doctor and ask for advice if you feel that it really is ending? 

AFM I just went for my fourth blood test.... Hoping to see at least 624 since that would be 72 hour doubling time which is max. Still hoping for 33hr doubling lol


----------



## mama d

Good luck today, Crystal! Let us know as soon as you hear!

Sheffie: I agree with Crystal, which is why I won't test anymore. The lines can definitely fluctuate. There are so many factors involved: urine concentration, amount dye, test sensitivity, etc... Definitely call the doctor if you're feeling sick but honestly, don't put too much thought into the line colors. Fx'd for you!


----------



## charlie00134

Sheffie: the others are right, so many things can affect your line x

Crystal: FC for your results

AFM: I'm out of work early to go to the GPs, Im hoping to get an early midwife referral and maybe a blood test.


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks ladies. Fingers crossed!!! If levels look good I'm going to ask for my scan :)


----------



## Barhanita

Sheffie: even though we are all crazy about our lines, they don't say much. you have to be using tests with identical amounts of dye, the same pee concentration, and other factors can add up... 

Crystal: Oooo, good luck! Let us know. I am going in tomorrow and hoping for 300... The nurse said she would be happy with 240 though...

Charlie: Good luck with your appointment and I hope they will be proactive.

As for me: absolutely cannot sleep or eat. Went to bed at 9:30pm, got up at 11 pm, then went to bed at midnight and got up at 4 am, after waking up too much. Anyone else like that? As far as food goes, yesterday I had a yogurt and a taco and felt like I overate... I've already lost 5 lb over the past week, and I have a low bmi to begin with...


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Sheffie

Good luck today Crystal!!

So last night for fun i took an OPK :
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/th_539EDCF7-9FA1-4CE7-9AB6-6529B331AF7F-1279-0000012E0D9AC618.jpg

and then this morning i did a FRER and a Digi - was hoping for a 3+ but i guess i'll just have to wait a few days and do another :rofl:
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/th_0E4A0B1A-3ED7-434E-B725-A04105E5DC0F-1279-0000014429B7D7F6-1.jpg

At first i was freaking out the line was taking so long to darken up then i realized the line on the right is the CONTROL line and the darker line is my :bfp: :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

so far this pregnancy is exactly the same as my first. I have zero symptoms - its kinda nice. No :sick:, no insomnia, no bloat - just another day. so i have my fingers and toes crossed for a repeat!


----------



## Barhanita

Readynwilling, those are some GREAT lines!!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Sheffie could the pee be less concentrated? I can't hold it very long anymore and wake up multiple times during the night to pee (annoying!) so it's not as concentrated anymore. 

Barhanita, I eat all the time now. I get hungry a lot it seems. I started off with a real low bmi but feel huge now!!


----------



## Crystal5483

My test line was lighter too but this is a different box of FRER and I think this is the same batch that gave me lighter lines than the previous days last month!


----------



## charlie00134

I'm home from the doctors now and happy. 
They've told me ovary pain is nothing to worry about. I _only_ need worry if I get bleeding AND cramping, I've read this before but it's different from my doc lol. 
She's requested for me to have an early scan which the system said will be 1 - 3 weeks and I've got my first midwives appointment on the 18th December. Meaning I'll be getting somewhere before Christmas

:happydance:


----------



## Barhanita

Charlie, that is amazing, so happy for you! My OH and I are living to go to Montana on Dec 19th, and I hope they will fit me in before that... I will be calling the nurse today. It would be nice to see something, and of there is a heartbeat, to tell the family at the Christmas dinner.


----------



## charlie00134

I hope they get you in then hun! x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

i had a really bad scare last night and now I just feel silly...

Woke up at 2am with bad cramping... thought to myself it's over, went to see if I was bleeding but nothing.... took me about 30 mins before I realized I was just having gas cramps!! It was scary....


----------



## charlie00134

It's crazy how evil our minds get. I keep getting "wet" feelings and rushing to the loo in a panic to find it's nothing. 
FC it all goes smoothly for you hun x x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I have that all day... and it's getting worse... which is why I am in constant fear, getting gas cramps... (I am incredibly bloated) and soooo wet down there I am thinking I am bleeding.... 

I know everything is fine, and I really keep my positive mind, I talk to my bean and reassure myself (crazy maybe?) but I was really scared last night...


----------



## charlie00134

Is it your first pregnancy borr.dg.baby? If you don't mind me asking x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yes it is... maybe that's why it's all scary and new :blush:


----------



## charlie00134

It's mine too, we're at it together :) I don't know if it'd help you but I've decided I need to sit back, relax and think what will happen will happen. Stressing is just making things worse for me I think.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I agree with you, I feel that the more positive I am, the better it is for my baby too... I am trying really hard to not stress and stay positive... But I guess all my body changes are new and scary too... I am taking it a day at a time


----------



## Crystal5483

Charlie I'm glad it all went well

Borr wow! We were both up at 2am with gas cramps LOL This is my second but I don't even remember early months with my first! It was almost 7 years ago! lol but I too feel "wet" and gassy and totally bloated. Waiting to hear my results!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Glad to hear I am not the only one... I already look like I am six months pregnant... Look at my bloat


:dohh:


----------



## Barhanita

borr.dg.baby it looks great! a cute bloat bump

Crystal, fingers crossed

I had side pains tonight, got freaked out.. But then (TMI!) I went #2 and it all got better.. Also, it's very hard to brush my teeth in the morning, makes me very seek. Somehow it's ok at night.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Barhanita thanks! :haha: I wish it was a real bump and not a bloat bump lol 

When I wake up is when I feel the worst with my aversions as well, brushing my teeth is not fun as well...


----------



## setarei

borr.dg.baby, I know how you feel. I have a huge bloat bump and having trouble finding clothes that fit. I'm hoping it goes down in the near future because people are starting to ask if I'm pregnant (only immediate family currently knows).

I've been looking online and can't find much information about molar pregnancies. Everything says that high HcG might be an indication but no listings of what is considered high. I'm not scared per se but would feel better knowing the ranges. Does anyone know of what is considered too high?

I had a second HcG test yesterday and my numbers when from 335 IU/[email protected] to 891 IU/[email protected] That's a doubling time of 29hours! I'm hoping that just means a very good chance for a healthy pregnancy (or possibly twins) but I'd feel better getting the option of molar out of my head.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

setarei i think it could be twins... what is a molar pregnancy?


----------



## setarei

Molar pregnancy is either when the egg had no chromosomes or there was 2 sperm who entered the same egg (or other abnormalities). Basically it means that the pregnancy is not viable because of the wrong number of chromosomes and can be detected by ultrasound after week 5ish I believe.

I hope it's twins. It runs in my family (sister and mom) and I was on clomid so it's possible. Besides my progesterone is super high as well (97ng/ml @14dpo) so it's very possible that I created multiple follicles.


----------



## Barhanita

setarei said:


> I hope it's twins. It runs in my family (sister and mom) and I was on clomid so it's possible. Besides my progesterone is super high as well (97ng/ml @14dpo) so it's very possible that I created multiple follicles.

Then fingers crossed for twins!


----------



## charlie00134

I think Google is very dangerous! Think your GP would have said something if you had to worry hun. I'm not showing bloated but that's more because you can't see it for all the wobbly bits lol


----------



## setarei

Actually I haven't had a chance to talk to my doctor yet and won't until next week. I've been getting my blood results online (some labs here give you an account that lets you check your results as soon as they come in. I sometimes get them before my doctor).

The chance of molar is incredibly small so it's not something to stress about but some confirmation of actual high hcg would have been nice. I'll just have to wait and see then :).


----------



## JenzyKY

:hugs::hugs: Borr. I had cramps last night too. I think its a mix of gas pains and my uterus growing. Our Beans are growing! It is still scary no matter what! I have a bloat bump too. Hope no one notices at a wedding I'm going to this weekend! I'm not ready for his family to know as they will tell EVERYONE. 

I think I am done testing. My FRER today was way darker then the control. It can't get much darker! My wondfo was as dark as the control. No more POAS for me until my appointment!


----------



## charlie00134

How many weeks are you hun?


----------



## JenzyKY

4 weeks 3 days. My appointment is at 5 weeks but they didn't ask how far along I was when I called.


----------



## charlie00134

Not bad to match the control line. I'm doing another FRER on Saturday


----------



## charlie00134

setarei:

Have you seen this normal range chart? You probably have I'd think 

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/hcg-levels.shtml


----------



## Ellberry

Evening ladies!! There is so much to catch up on I dont think I can :) Barhanita your symptoms really do sound the same as mine!! I'm hardly sleeping, not really eating and have lost 4lb since the weekend!! I do keep worrying thats its not good for growing little one, but then have to remind myself that there are women out there who put their bodies through a lot worse and babies are still fine :)
I'm quite envious of you all as it appears none of you have told people?? I had to tell my work as I do quite a physical job and there are parts of it I cant now do, there would be no way I could keep it a secret, plus around mid morning/lunch time I feel so so poorly I cant hide it at all!! :(
I really cant wait to see my midwife but thats not for ages yet, just have to hope we can hang on :)


----------



## setarei

Thanks Charlie, I had seen that before. I fall in the normal range which makes me feel better. I would like to see levels for molar pregnancies to put my mind at ease but I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

We are so bad at keeping secrets that all our close family and friends already know!!! 

I have my first appointment next friday, cant wait. 

Setarei I really think you are carrying twins!!! I can't wait for you to know!


----------



## Barhanita

Ellberry said:


> Barhanita your symptoms really do sound the same as mine!!

I am happy we have the same symptoms! Somehow it reassures me. I don't want to tell anyone, because I am afraid to lose it. But if you have to tell your boss - you have to. It's like telling your doctor.


----------



## charlie00134

So far my manager knows, one person at work knows, and our 2 best friends know. We're telling our closest family at Christmas hopefully with a scan photo too, then starting to tell others from 12 weeks with a full announcement at 16 weeks. Or that's the plan at lease :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Ellberry said:


> I'm quite envious of you all as it appears none of you have told people??

I haven't really "had" to tell anyone... we just told them by choice, we are just so exited... I really hope I don't regret it if something happens... trying to keep positive every day!


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm way too scared to tell people now. I'm planning cute ways to tell them with scan pictures.


----------



## Ellberry

borrdgbaby, all our family know too :blush: we decided we would end up blurting it out so would be more fair to do it planned, plus figured it wasnt fair if all my work knew and they didnt!! My husband felt it better to tell people incase something did happen, he said it would be easier for us and them in the long run...how he explained it made sense at the time but I have forgotten it all now :haha:
A few close friends know also but I think we'll try and keep quiet now!! :)

I know barhanita, it makes me feel a lot more normal! :) I have moments of panic that because we have told people then the worst will happen, which is ridiculous i know, but it does worry me, hopefully we'll get through it though :)


----------



## charlie00134

I'm trying to come up with a cute Christmas rhyme


----------



## setarei

I couldn't hold it in at all, we told parents/siblings the day we found out (Monday) and plan on telling the rest of the family at 8 weeks (right before christmas for a nice boost) if things look good or wait until 12 weeks if there are complications.


----------



## charlie00134

I told my best friend the same day :)


----------



## setarei

Charlie, a christmas rhyme is a really cute idea. This poem: https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090708160204AAD8eFV isn't a christmas one but maybe you could tweak it?


----------



## Barhanita

I didn't want to tell anyone, but my friend saw me writing here... :blush:

A confession: I haven't told OH yet.. Both times when we lost babies before he was heartbroken. And he is stressed about his work right now anyway. But I will tell him tomorrow if my betas are good. I know it's horrible and it's killing me... But I figured out that if it's another very early miscarriage/chemical it would be easier to deal with it on my own and not upset him. Every second of not telling him is killing me though.. I've never kept a secret from him ever in my life.


----------



## charlie00134

Hope your Betas are good so you feel comfortable telling hubs


----------



## charlie00134

I'm thinking something like.
"Jingle bells, jingles bells, jingle all the way
This time next years they'll be an extra mouth Christmas day"

Or something with santa


----------



## Ellberry

haha charlie thats brilliant :) 
Hope they are good for you barhanita!! I can understand how it must be killing you!!! x


----------



## Barhanita

My nurse called me herself. I had cell phone connection issues, and she took time redialing me 4 times! I cannot believe that. She was so nice, told me all the usual stuff about what to do and what not to do during the pregnancy. She singed us up for a free "early pregnancy class". And... my first appointment is December 13th at 6w1d, which is exactly in 2 weeks. I am feeling guilty to feel to happy... Is that crazy?

Also, I wanna share my progressions. Sorry for doing it every day, but I really cannot stop.
FRER progression:
https://imageshack.us/a/img33/8342/20121129104640.jpg

Wondfo progression:
https://imageshack.us/a/img839/4126/wondfo.jpg

I have only 1 FRER left, which I will do tomorrow. And then I will continue with wondfos, because I have 51 left!!


----------



## charlie00134

looking good hun

my other ideas are "rocking around next year's tree, both of us and baby makes three"
or "wishing you a happy Christmas day also there's a baby on the way"


----------



## Ellberry

That sounds like a great nurse!!! early pregnancy classes sound great!!! Are you in the uk?
Those lines look great!!! You must be really pleased?? :) I only took one frer test on sat morning when i found out then a digi later that afternoon and thats it, im too scared to do another one just in case, but because of all the symptoms I'm quite convinced I still am! fingers crossed :)


----------



## Ellberry

ohhh the baby on the way one is good :)


----------



## Barhanita

"wishing you a happy Christmas day also there's a baby on the way" - I love this!


----------



## Barhanita

I am in the US. And yes, I am please, but still very scared to lose it...


----------



## charlie00134

I've tested a fair bit so far but I'm going to do 1 more Saturday (first day of missed period) then stop I think. things like sore nipples and mild nausea are setting in making me more confident


----------



## charlie00134

I claim no copyright on the little rhymes, they're out of my head but I'm happy to share if anyone wanted too lol. just really want a scan pic of some kind for the front.


----------



## setarei

Charlie; if you're asking for advice I vote for: "wishing you a happy Christmas day also there's a baby on the way" as well along with a pic if you have one.

Barhanita; that is a great nurse. I'm glad you got your results back and can relax now.


----------



## JenzyKY

I've been searching pinterest for ideas of announcements. I think I'm going to find a chalkboard to use to take pictures with over the weeks. People at work have done that and its really cute. They continue using the chalkboard when the baby is born.


----------



## Ellberry

Haha charlie, they are great :) I understand barhanita, but I havent had a previous loss (except maybe a chemical last month) so I dont completely understand if you know what I mean? 
I just get very very paranoid that maybe I was having a phantom pregnacy or somethin gso had to run and do one of the cheapy tests that I have left this greeted me so reassured :)
 



Attached Files:







20121129_24.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## charlie00134

that's a lovely strong line! we're also going to do a time lapse with a whiteboard marking how far I am then carry on until the child's too old to let us lol


----------



## Ellberry

Thats a great idea!! I took a photo of imaginary (actually not so imaginary, as I did eat far too much chocolate) bump on sunday so hopeing to be able to carry that on!!! :)


----------



## charlie00134

I'm just planning on doing mine in a tshirt so as not to expose the wobbly bits lol


----------



## bloominbroody

Hi ladies gosh this thread moves so fast! 
Glad im not the only one with crappy sleep & dark shadows under my eyes lol
nothing to report except my cold is starting to go yay! Lol x


----------



## charlie00134

Yey for cold going, I have the sniffles today, and really sore nipples :(


----------



## Ellberry

I was so tempted to do that, but then realised that my stomach is never actually going to be the size it is again so should prob have proof :)
Glad youre starting to feel better bloomin :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Got my results!!!

HCG went from 312 to 1536! No more blood tests now. Ultrasound on Monday morning at 9am.


----------



## charlie00134

Crystal: Yey


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Barhanita said:


> I didn't want to tell anyone, but my friend saw me writing here... :blush:
> 
> A confession: I haven't told OH yet..

I can understand your fear and how you feel. I admire you for keeping it in, I wanted to do something nice for DH when I told him but I just could not hold it in and ended up texting him something fun I knew he would understand. 



charlie00134 said:


> I'm thinking something like.
> "Jingle bells, jingles bells, jingle all the way
> This time next years they'll be an extra mouth Christmas day"
> 
> Or something with santa

I like this one! :xmas13:



Barhanita said:


> My nurse called me herself.

That's a great nurse and that class sounds fun!!! 



JenzyKY said:


> I've been searching pinterest for ideas of announcements. I think I'm going to find a chalkboard to use to take pictures with over the weeks. People at work have done that and its really cute. They continue using the chalkboard when the baby is born.

I love pintrest... for telling our parents we gathered them and showed the a blackboard, I copied the idea right off a girl's blog. At first my MIL did not understand and once she did she started crying, it was all very emotional.. I can post a picture of the chalboard and a link to the blog 

It's in spanish because we live in South America and speak spanish as a first language. But you get the idea... Plus the link helps... :blush:
https://littlebabygarvin.blogspot.com/


(we removed the tests to show the parents)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Crystal yay!!!


----------



## Barhanita

Crystal5483 said:


> HCG went from 312 to 1536! No more blood tests now. Ultrasound on Monday morning at 9am.

Yay Crystal!!! Those are great numbers. And it's perfect - you will see your little baby so soon!!


----------



## charlie00134

my pinterest is linked to my fb so I Daren't go on in case I pin by habit lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I was wondering something... 
We have our first appointment next week and I will be 5+6... do you think I am going to be able to see my baby? I know I implanted early at 7DPO (implantation dip and I swear I could feel it implanting) and had my first faint test at 8DPO. I am thinking because of that I might be able to see my bean... what do you ladies think?


----------



## ZooMa

Holy shyster. My doubling time is 25 hours. Beta went from 653 to 2211 in 43.5 hours. This should be good news, but now I'm freaking myself out that I have a molar pregnancy. I know way too much. Ahhh. Darn medical education.

I put a call into the midwife to see what the next step is. I definitely don't want to prolong this pregnancy with progesterone supplements if it is a molar. I know the likelihood is really slim, but still.... I am also sort of freaking out about the possiblity of twins, too (no history in my family).

I need to remember the bell curve... If a mean doubling time is 48 hours, then there have got to be "normal" d.t's on either side. Does anybody know the standard deviation? Yes, I am too analytical.

Probably, I just have a normal singleton pregnancy (for now), with a borderline low progesterone level normally, and I should have just waited a few weeks before seeing the doc. Still hope to be joining you August Mommas! :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

charlie00134 said:


> my pinterest is linked to my fb so I Daren't go on in case I pin by habit lol

Cool thing.... now you can create secret boards on pintrest that no one can see but you!!!


----------



## mac1979

charlie00134 said:


> my pinterest is linked to my fb so I Daren't go on in case I pin by habit lol

You can set up secret boards now!!


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: to all. 

I ordered a shirt with red and green owls on it for my DD (21 months) and it says Im going to be a big sister. I will have J wear it christmas day. Other than that i told my boss (becasue there is a lot of changes going on at work right now, and i think it should be taken into consideration) and my best friend. With J i told my parents and IL's right away and BOTH mothers blabbed... so they aren't finding out for a bit yet (more out of spite than anything LOL)

this isn't going to sit well with some and i appologize. But i really beleive that if you are not meant to have this baby, nothing you can do will stop it or cause it. I have never gone through it, nor do i wish it on my worst enemy. And its SOOOO hard not to worry. But if the worst is going to happen, its already in place to happen - i believe. So we are worrying/waiting... and it just causes us to me emotional wrecks. Its really really really hard to do - but everytime i go pee and wipe and i see no blood (or more creamy CM lol) i think "yay im still pregnant!" and that for me kinda balances the worrying in between. :flower: Im not downgrading the pain and suffering of having one, im just saying im not sure we can stop it - so we need to find the little bits of joy amoungst the worry.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

readynwilling said:


> this isn't going to sit well with some and i appologize. But i really beleive that if you are not meant to have this baby, nothing you can do will stop it or cause it. I have never gone through it, nor do i wish it on my worst enemy. And its SOOOO hard not to worry. But if the worst is going to happen, its already in place to happen - i believe. So we are worrying/waiting... and it just causes us to me emotional wrecks. Its really really really hard to do - but everytime i go pee and wipe and i see no blood (or more creamy CM lol) i think "yay im still pregnant!" and that for me kinda balances the worrying in between. :flower: Im not downgrading the pain and suffering of having one, im just saying im not sure we can stop it - so we need to find the little bits of joy amoungst the worry.

I agree with you, I feel the same way when I wipe every time... and I do it a lot because I pee a lot... :haha: I think it's hard not to worry but I think that if something happens it's because it should happen... I know it must be hard for those with mc and I don't ever want to offend. I am thinking I just need to feel positive. I am almost certain I had a chemical last month and that is the way I feel when I think about it, I was sad but I feel that if the baby didn't grow it's nature's way and I accept it.


----------



## Ellberry

readyandwilling- i totally agree with you :) I do scare myself but im getting better each day (i think its because since meeting my husband we have been so so lucky with everything im convinced that will run out!!) but at lease 3 times a day i think 'im still pregnant!!!' :)
I'm also not trying to belittle it in any way, but the way i try and look at it is that if it doesnt work out then there was something wrong with little bunch of cells, if thats the case then i dont want them struggling to survive in there!! If its not meant to be then something was already missing at conception, its been decided already!
Please no one take offence to that, its just how I like to look at it personally!!


----------



## ZooMa

Ok, I know too much but know too little. I did more digging, and found this great synopsis at another forum:

https://www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com/mycommunity/viewtopic.php?t=15475

Basically, the article shows that hCG does not have a "standard 2 day doubling time until week 10" (or 12, depending on who you read). It increases quickly at first, in the 10-20 DPO time period, but then slows down, and once you are 30+ DPO a 13 day doubling time can still be viable!

This article showed that, with healthy singleton pregnancies, average hCG doubling times were as follows:

10-20 DPO (approx 3W4D to 5W0D): 1.40 days (+ or - 0.40 days)
21-30 DPO (approx 5W1D to 6W3D): 2.40 days (+ or - 3.48 days)
30 + DPO (approx 6W3D +): 7.18 days (+ or - 6.60 days)

In pregnancies that had an ultrasound with a small baby that later went on to miscarry, the average doubling times (or decreasing times, as shown by minus sign), were as follows:

10-20 DPO: 1.57 days (+ or - 0.33 days)
21-30 DPO: 5.44 days (+ or - 7.85 days)
30+ DPO: -1.28 days (+ or - 24.41 days)

This article also reports results from ectopic and non-viable ultrasounds (p.1178). 

The link she posted from the article doesn't work, but here's a link to a similar study I found: https://freedownloadb.com/pdf/doubling-time-hcg


----------



## mama d

Crystal - BEAUTIFUL numbers! So happy for you! And I'm so jealous that your scan is Monday. I have to wait unitl the 13th (I'll be 7 weeks)!

Congrats girl, this is your sticky bean!


----------



## charlie00134

iv decided to just enjoy being pregnant now iv sorted my medical apps :)
thanks for the pinterest info :D


----------



## Quisty

I have been a bit reluctant to join this thread because I just dont have a great feeling. I am currently 15DPO. I would like to attach a photo of my HPTs but I don't know how. Can someone tell me. I tested at 9DPO, 11DPO, 13DPO and 15DPO. The line is getting darker and today at 15 DPO it is as strong or stronger than the control. The thing is I had a blood test at 13DPO and my hcg was 70 and progesterone 7. These seem way too low. I didn't get to speak to my doctor directly. All the nurse said on the phone was that they could confirm I was pregnant and to re-do blood test in a week. I feel that they suspect I might miscarry but are not saying anything. Does anyone have anything to add about my results - good or bad. I would rather be realistic than live on false hope.


----------



## Ellberry

borrdgbaby, i also am convinced I had a chemical last month as my symptoms were exactly the same, which i have never had before in my life!! It was only because I prob never tested in time that i missed it, but becasue i was the same this month i wrote this one off!!! But now we look back we know that i must have had one!!! 
I guess when we eventually have a little one in our arms, we'll be please that egg and that sperm made it through together :)


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Quisty. Our body's are are so confusing. Do you know for sure what day you O'v are you temping?? cause may you o'd and implanted late causing lower #'s for now.


----------



## Ellberry

zooma and quisty, I'm sorry but I have no idea what you are talking about so I cant help in any way but I really really hope it works out well for you both!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I upload my images to imageshack first then I can use the image button. 
FC your little bean is sticky, I think the result isn't too bad and your next test will show more. nurse's Sony tell me much either, they say it needs to be a clinician


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Ellberry said:


> borrdgbaby, i also am convinced I had a chemical last month as my symptoms were exactly the same, which i have never had before in my life!! It was only because I prob never tested in time that i missed it, but becasue i was the same this month i wrote this one off!!! But now we look back we know that i must have had one!!!
> I guess when we eventually have a little one in our arms, we'll be please that egg and that sperm made it through together :)

I think I had a chemical because the day AF was supposed to arrive it didn't as early in the morning as usual. So I took a test (I was not testing early) and it was a really faint positive, barely there. I got a really painful but light AF and I kept testing for a week and it was still that faint faint positive... about a week later I had blood and HCG was at 0.1.... So I am thinking my tests got the last of my hormone released through my body. I keep looking at those faint tests and other negatives I had two weeks after that and I can't find another explanation... The tests never got dark.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I am sorry I can't help with the HCG levels... Quisty welcome! :hugs: I hope everything turns out fine with your bean.


----------



## Quisty

I am not on facebook so is there any other way to upload a pic?


----------



## charlie00134

Quisty said:


> I am not on facebook so is there any other way to upload a pic?

imageshack is a website, not a Facebook page. Google it :) it's free image hosting then it can give you a HTML code image link x x


----------



## JenzyKY

I just export mine out of iPhoto as a smaller picture and attach it to my post.


----------



## readynwilling

yep i use a photobucket account. I upload my pics from my laptop or iphone and then i can log on to photobucket it will give me the IMG code and i copy & paste it into my reply !


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I just attach them to my post as well


----------



## Crystal5483

Quisty said:


> I have been a bit reluctant to join this thread because I just dont have a great feeling. I am currently 15DPO. I would like to attach a photo of my HPTs but I don't know how. Can someone tell me. I tested at 9DPO, 11DPO, 13DPO and 15DPO. The line is getting darker and today at 15 DPO it is as strong or stronger than the control. The thing is I had a blood test at 13DPO and my hcg was 70 and progesterone 7. These seem way too low. I didn't get to speak to my doctor directly. All the nurse said on the phone was that they could confirm I was pregnant and to re-do blood test in a week. I feel that they suspect I might miscarry but are not saying anything. Does anyone have anything to add about my results - good or bad. I would rather be realistic than live on false hope.

My level at 13dpo was 77 
Not sure about progesterone. But at 10dpo prog was only 9. 

If ring the doc and demand progesterone support.


----------



## bloominbroody

readynwilling said:


> :hugs: to all.
> 
> I ordered a shirt with red and green owls on it for my DD (21 months) and it says Im going to be a big sister. I will have J wear it christmas day. Other than that i told my boss (becasue there is a lot of changes going on at work right now, and i think it should be taken into consideration) and my best friend. With J i told my parents and IL's right away and BOTH mothers blabbed... so they aren't finding out for a bit yet (more out of spite than anything LOL)
> 
> this isn't going to sit well with some and i appologize. But i really beleive that if you are not meant to have this baby, nothing you can do will stop it or cause it. I have never gone through it, nor do i wish it on my worst enemy. And its SOOOO hard not to worry. But if the worst is going to happen, its already in place to happen - i believe. So we are worrying/waiting... and it just causes us to me emotional wrecks. Its really really really hard to do - but everytime i go pee and wipe and i see no blood (or more creamy CM lol) i think "yay im still pregnant!" and that for me kinda balances the worrying in between. :flower: Im not downgrading the pain and suffering of having one, im just saying im not sure we can stop it - so we need to find the little bits of joy amoungst the worry.

I agree, i too check when wiping after peeing to make sure no blood but that's a habit from ttc since Oct. But each time its like phew! Still pg!. I must say tho my previous pregnancies i didn't worry at all at any stage. I think reading other ladies mc/pg worries plants the seed of doubt & worry in ur mind which doesn't help at all.
For that reason alone i only visit this thread & 1 other since my bfp to lower my worries as im the only one to not have mc as my sisters both have had several mc, one has 4 kids & the other is 20ish wks expecting a girl (furthest she's gotten in pg)
so with this bit of knowledge i count myself extremely lucky to not have had to go through anything like many of the stories i see on here alot.
Sorry going on! Lol 
i may be quiet next few wks, got xmas school fairs, xmas concerts, final present & xmas food buying & ensuring im upto date with all utility bills by xmas so i have no worries over Christmas itself. Will of course update when i finally gte to see a mw. 
Do u think its worth booking in with a nurse instead of doctors as nurses appointments are more available so thinking i could see one b4 the 21st Dec which may give me a mw appointment b4 xmas. Does that all make sense? 

Ok gotta finish reading the pages I've missed!
X


----------



## Ellberry

borrdgbaby, im so sorry! that must have been hard!!:hugs:
Mine wasnt nearly as confirmed as that, but my boobs got sore a few days after ov and remained painful for about 2 weeks, then I stared getting cramps, then started spotting which lasted a day or 2 then turned to really heavy af with pain.
Usually my boobs get sore 3-4 days before af then are fine, and af turns up in full force along with cramps at the same time. I never get a build up and it always starts the same way! Last month was the first time it has deviated from the norm in years!! (not been on bc for about 6yrs)
This month everything was exactly the same but no blood and a bfp instead :happydance:
So no idea if it was or not, but we are pretty damn sure!! Hopefully that was our one and only loss if it was!!:shrug:


----------



## Sheffie

:sad2:Ugh! My doctors office just called and left a voicemail while I was in the shower... They said they would only call me about my blood work if they saw a problem, so now I am stressing out like crazy! They called at 5:02 and I called back at 5:07 but they were already forwarding calls to an operator because they close at 5. Now I have to wait until 9AM! Why would they do that to me!? :sad2:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh no Sheffie I am so sorry!! :hugs: It sucks that you have to wait until tomorrow!!!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Hugs Sheffie!! Surely it's just something little!


----------



## Lionchild

Crystal5483 said:


> Got my results!!!
> 
> HCG went from 312 to 1536! No more blood tests now. Ultrasound on Monday morning at 9am.

Yay!!! That's awesome!!! :happydance:


----------



## setarei

ZooMa said:


> Holy shyster. My doubling time is 25 hours. Beta went from 653 to 2211 in 43.5 hours. This should be good news, but now I'm freaking myself out that I have a molar pregnancy. I know way too much. Ahhh. Darn medical education.

Zooma I know how you feel :hugs: because I have the same worry with my doubling time of 29hours. When will you be able to see a doctor? As far as I know the only surefire way of detecting a molar pregnancy is by ultrasound. In the meantime let's hope for twins.


----------



## Quisty

Well I called my fs back in a panick about my results and asking to do another blood test. I must have heard the wrong thing when the nurse called me with the results. My hcg was 70 and my progesterone was actually 176 not 7!!!!!! I feel like a right twerp!!! So, feeling much better. 
I didn't question the progesterone level when I initially got the results over the phone because I didn't know what normal was. It's only after searching the net that I was alerted to something being wrong. And apparently there is ..... my hearing!!!!


----------



## Angelmarie

setarei said:


> ZooMa said:
> 
> 
> Holy shyster. My doubling time is 25 hours. Beta went from 653 to 2211 in 43.5 hours. This should be good news, but now I'm freaking myself out that I have a molar pregnancy. I know way too much. Ahhh. Darn medical education.
> 
> Zooma I know how you feel :hugs: because I have the same worry with my doubling time of 29hours. When will you be able to see a doctor? As far as I know the only surefire way of detecting a molar pregnancy is by ultrasound. In the meantime let's hope for twins.Click to expand...

If its of any comfort, with my second son I had a doubling time of 29 hours. There was just one very healthy little one in there. Be pleased with your numbers! I only wish mine were showing such great progress!!

:hugs:


----------



## Sheffie

So after freaking out about that phone call, I bought another Digi test (I don't want to see lines... They just stress me out more!) I was thinking with faint lines yesterday that this would just come out negative and I could get over this stressing and just know and try to move on. HOWEVER, it actually came out positive! So I'm hopeful yet again and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## setarei

Angelmarie that is a comfort thank you for the reassurance.


----------



## ZooMa

Congrats to all you lucky ladies! :happydance:

Hugs to all the unlucky ones. :hugs:

AFM: Hoping for just one happy little bundle of cells nestling down into a fluffy uterus right about now. :thumbup: U/S scheduled for 12/20 at approx 7wks+.

:coffee: Now to wait.


----------



## ZooMa

Sheffie said:


> :sad2:Ugh! My doctors office just called and left a voicemail while I was in the shower... They said they would only call me about my blood work if they saw a problem, so now I am stressing out like crazy! They called at 5:02 and I called back at 5:07 but they were already forwarding calls to an operator because they close at 5. Now I have to wait until 9AM! Why would they do that to me!? :sad2:

That timing stinks! Easier said than done, but try not to worry too much. A lot of times calling is just routine; even if your provider said she'd call only with problems, that message sometimes slips by the office staff. Or, it could be something very minor like a very slight anemia, a contaminated urine sample (not bad like it sounds), or something inconsequential. FX!


----------



## Crystal5483

"bad" test / less dye

Here is a PRIME example of different tests having different dye etc.

I PANICKED this morning a little when I saw the bottom test (lot# BU2248PA exp 8/14) but then I had DH go out and buy some from the store we bought the rest at and tonight with DILUTED urine I got the top test!

SO DIFFERENT!


----------



## ZooMa

Angelmarie said:


> setarei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZooMa said:
> 
> 
> Holy shyster. My doubling time is 25 hours. Beta went from 653 to 2211 in 43.5 hours. This should be good news, but now I'm freaking myself out that I have a molar pregnancy. I know way too much. Ahhh. Darn medical education.
> 
> Zooma I know how you feel :hugs: because I have the same worry with my doubling time of 29hours. When will you be able to see a doctor? As far as I know the only surefire way of detecting a molar pregnancy is by ultrasound. In the meantime let's hope for twins.Click to expand...
> 
> If its of any comfort, with my second son I had a doubling time of 29 hours. There was just one very healthy little one in there. Be pleased with your numbers! I only wish mine were showing such great progress!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm laughing at myself now, because this is certainly not a reason to worry. I've never had betas drawn before, so I was shocked how quickly the numbers rise. I didn't realize they doubled much more quickly earlier on than later. Odds are it's a singleton - perfectly fine with me! It didn't stop me from spending a half hour tonight looking at double strollers. Ah, I'm crazy! I am getting nothing done. No dishes washed, no laundry folded, no dogs walked, no exercise for me - nothing! Well, I'll enjoy the excitement and the freedom while it lasts. Hopefully 9 months from now I won't have the option of wasting hours online!


----------



## JenzyKY

Crystal5483 said:


> "bad" test / less dye
> 
> Here is a PRIME example of different tests having different dye etc.
> 
> I PANICKED this morning a little when I saw the bottom test (lot# BU2248PA exp 8/14) but then I had DH go out and buy some from the store we bought the rest at and tonight with DILUTED urine I got the top test!
> 
> SO DIFFERENT!
> 
> View attachment 523793

Yeah. I think that is part of the reason I am done testing. I saw what I needed to see. Mine today looks like the good dye one of yours.


----------



## Crystal5483

Yea I think I'm convinced now :haha: and I'll just wait for my ultrasound on Monday!


----------



## Beemama321

ZooMa said:


> Congrats to all you lucky ladies! :happydance:
> 
> Hugs to all the unlucky ones. :hugs:
> 
> AFM: Hoping for just one happy little bundle of cells nestling down into a fluffy uterus right about now. :thumbup: U/S scheduled for 12/20 at approx 7wks+.
> 
> :coffee: Now to wait.

Congrats! I have my ultrasound scheduled for that same day! Such a nice present right before Christmas! Now... how are we going to survive a three week wait!?!? :dohh:


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm jealous of all the ultrasounds!!! Fingers crossed I get one before Christmas when I go to my appt Tuesday!


----------



## Lionchild

Sheffie said:


> So after freaking out about that phone call, I bought another Digi test (I don't want to see lines... They just stress me out more!) I was thinking with faint lines yesterday that this would just come out negative and I could get over this stressing and just know and try to move on. HOWEVER, it actually came out positive! So I'm hopeful yet again and keeping my fingers crossed.

FX Sheffie. I hope everything works out. I'm sending you positive thoughts!:hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

Lucky gals! I probably wont get an U/S till 20 weeks. The 12 week us is part of the nucheal screening (downs syndrom testing) which i have and will decline. And i think only if your cycle is wonky here do you get a dating/early u/s.


----------



## ZooMa

Beemama321 said:


> ZooMa said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all you lucky ladies! :happydance:
> 
> Hugs to all the unlucky ones. :hugs:
> 
> AFM: Hoping for just one happy little bundle of cells nestling down into a fluffy uterus right about now. :thumbup: U/S scheduled for 12/20 at approx 7wks+.
> 
> :coffee: Now to wait.
> 
> Congrats! I have my ultrasound scheduled for that same day! Such a nice present right before Christmas! Now... how are we going to survive a three week wait!?!? :dohh:Click to expand...

I dunno how we survive... obsess on BNB?

Congrats! I see from your signature you have a couple boys already. Why do you think this time there might be two?


----------



## ZooMa

readynwilling said:


> Lucky gals! I probably wont get an U/S till 20 weeks. The 12 week us is part of the nucheal screening (downs syndrom testing) which i have and will decline. And i think only if your cycle is wonky here do you get a dating/early u/s.

I agree that we (in the U.S.) get way too many lab tests, doctor's visits, prescriptions, etc that we don't need. I see it every day. It's why our health care system is crashing and burning... completely not sustainable. However, we are Americans, by God, so we can get whatever we damn well please! *sarcasm* We (the consumers) really don't believe in rationing care and will fight it till the end. You should hear all the protest about "Obamacare" in the news everyday -- even though the few changes that passed in the law are not even close to socialized medicine! Don't get me started...

So while I feel for you ladies that have to put up with the NHS, know that the procedures in place are (usually) the result of evidence-based medicine, and have faith in knowing that your clinics and hospitals, no matter how dysfunctional you believe them to be, will last a whole lot longer than the American system at the rate we're going.

*steps off soap box*


----------



## Sheffie

ZooMa said:


> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> :sad2:Ugh! My doctors office just called and left a voicemail while I was in the shower... They said they would only call me about my blood work if they saw a problem, so now I am stressing out like crazy! They called at 5:02 and I called back at 5:07 but they were already forwarding calls to an operator because they close at 5. Now I have to wait until 9AM! Why would they do that to me!? :sad2:
> 
> That timing stinks! Easier said than done, but try not to worry too much. A lot of times calling is just routine; even if your provider said she'd call only with problems, that message sometimes slips by the office staff. Or, it could be something very minor like a very slight anemia, a contaminated urine sample (not bad like it sounds), or something inconsequential. FX!Click to expand...

Yeah, trying to convince myself that's its about rescheduling my first U/S because they were assuming I was 5.5 weeks from my last period, but my cycle has been really long since getting off BC and I'm thinking I'm more like 4 weeks... That would mean the U/S should be nearly two weeks later based on my blood work. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## bloominbroody

Ladies do u think a nurse would be allowed to refer me to a mw? They're more available than the doctors at my gp practice. Just impatient lol wanna get booked in asap x


----------



## charlie00134

Sheffie: hopefully it's something really basic and not bad news. I'll be keeping an eye out for your update.

bloominbroody: at my GP surgery I had to go to a different desk (my docs has 4 surgeries in one building) which arranged midwive appointments for the whole building. I booked it myself for 7 weeks x


----------



## Barhanita

Well, I cannot sleep. I woke up at 4 am, and it's after midnight and I cannot sleep... I napped for a couple hours during the day, but still... I thought women lose their sleep once they have their babies, not 8 months before that.

Also, I finally told OH. Such a relief! He is very worried, of course, but we hope that this time it is our take home baby... hcg tomorrow morning, and if I am anywhere around 300 and 1000 I will breath a tiny bit easier...


----------



## Barhanita

Sheffie I hope it's just some scheduling updates! Fingers crossed.


----------



## charlie00134

hope you get some sleep soon, I'm sleeping okay I'm just knackered when I wake up. starting a nee eating plan today which involves 5 a day and healthy calories. hoping that'll help pick me up with the extra vitamins


----------



## JenzyKY

Barhanita doesn't the poor sleeping stink!!

Charlie, I've been trying to add more fruit and veggies high in folic acid. I eat all the time now so at least I eat some healthy snacks. 

I had my first smell something and gag experience at work. The gag was immediate. Ew. I've been pretty crampy today. It just makes me so nervous.


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi ladies, 

Still early days for me, but I got my BFP yesterday. We weren't trying really :blush: as we have a 6month old, but hey, it's obviously meant to be. Baby number 3 is on the way :cloud9:

EDD is August 5th, which is my Dad's birthday. hopefully that will soften the blow for him (he's not the biggest fan of me having babies lol). 

Nice to meet you all. xx:thumbup:


----------



## Crystal5483

Look I'm ovulating! lol :) love it!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Welcome Aimee! Crystal, I was ovulating a few days ago too! Haha


----------



## bloominbroody

Hi aimee this is #3 for me too x

anyone else got clumsy feet? Keep tripping over myself & getting wobbly heels even tho they're not high shoes at all x


----------



## Sheffie

bloominbroody said:


> Hi aimee this is #3 for me too x
> 
> anyone else got clumsy feet? Keep tripping over myself & getting wobbly heels even tho they're not high shoes at all x

I've nearly twisted my ankle like 5 time in the past week... Whether its heels or even flat boots I can't seem to put my feet on the ground correctly :p DH keeps telling me to hold on to him while I walk just so I don't fall over lol


----------



## Crystal5483

JenzyKY said:


> Welcome Aimee! Crystal, I was ovulating a few days ago too! Haha

I find it so funny! I'm not sure why I'm laughing so much hahaha

Tomorrow I'm an apple seed! Its all surreal!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hello ladies! Sheffie we are waiting for your update...

I got clumsy yesterday!

cracking up at the ovulating comment :haha: I was supposed to test this morning but forgot so I will test later and check if I am ovulating too :rofl:


----------



## bloominbroody

Glad im not the only one clumsy lol
my foods don't taste like they usually do, my curry tastes wrong. 
Lol u girls ovulating made me laugh! X


----------



## charlie00134

lol, I haven't checked for ovulation yet but hpt showed decent progression. I've been really dizzy and gassy today, bleh!


----------



## Barhanita

I was ovulating yesterday too 

after less then 5 hours of sleep I have to work :-(

how bad is your sickness? I was extremely sick last night after I took a prenatal. But just for a couple minutes. now it's morning and I have no idea how I will eat breakfast, because I am sick... Even more puzzling to me is how I will brush my teeth without throwing up into my mouth.


----------



## Barhanita

charlie00134 said:


> lol, I haven't checked for ovulation yet but hpt showed decent progression.

Show the progression!


----------



## Sheffie

Well, I called the doctor back and they wanted me to come back in for another blood test because my betas were rather low :/ They didn't schedule the next appointment for until next Thursday though, so now I get to stress for a whole nother week. Yippee...


----------



## mama d

Sheffie said:


> Well, I called the doctor back and they wanted me to come back in for another blood test because my betas were rather low :/ They didn't schedule the next appointment for until next Thursday though, so now I get to stress for a whole nother week. Yippee...

Did they tell you what the numbers were? I hate when doctors say they "seem" low...hcg levels are all over the board in early pregnancy. Just because someone starts low doesn't mean they won't progress normally. I'm thinking lots of positive thoughts for you, girlie. :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

i agree with mama d sheffie!! It must be so frustrating them telling you that and then making you wait another week....


----------



## borr.dg.baby

barhanita I have not gotten sick yet, I only have some food aversions but not sick, I am sorry for you... I hope I don't start the sickness soon...


----------



## readynwilling

Hi Aimee-lou :waves:

ZooMa - Im actually in Canada. Similar to NHS in some ways and similar to yours in others (about to become more similar to you as far as i can tell with Obamacare LOL). 

Having a pretty good day seeing as its only 10:20am LOl. Im actually looking at car seats as my DD needs a new one (her current is JUNK) and i might as well look at getting 2. We have the bucket seat we bought for DD but i moved J to her convertible car seat when she was 2 months old as she HATED the bucket seat.


----------



## charlie00134

I had a major panic today, I was very wet earlier and was convinced it was bleeding but I turned out it was just cf. so panicky lol. hope you're all well.


----------



## charlie00134

Barhanita said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> lol, I haven't checked for ovulation yet but hpt showed decent progression.
> 
> Show the progression!Click to expand...

will do when I get home :)


I haven't had much sickness but there's a smell of pot on my bus and it's really turning my stomach


----------



## Lionchild

Hi everyone. I wanted to let you know that I'm going to be away from the boards for a while. My lines are staying really faint and even with the two positives on digis (and three positives on clearblue + and - tests), I'm not seeing much progression after a week of testing on Wondfos or dollar tree cheapies (with 12 tests). I know that it is possible that things are going to be fine, but I am really starting to believe this is a going to end up as a chemical. I need to just keep my mind off things until I either get some progression or af comes. The boards are just making me unhealthily obsessive right now. 

I am so happy for all you ladies and I hope to return with good news soon! GL to all you ladies on your BFPs!!! Stay sticky little beans!!! Sheffie, I'll be keeping my FX for good news for you! 

I'll update as soon as I have anything to report.


----------



## charlie00134

Lionchild said:


> Hi everyone. I wanted to let you know that I'm going to be away from the boards for a while. My lines are staying really faint and even with the two positives on digis (and three positives on clearblue + and - tests), I'm not seeing much progression after a week of testing on Wondfos or dollar tree cheapies (with 12 tests). I know that it is possible that things are going to be fine, but I am really starting to believe this is a going to end up as a chemical. I need to just keep my mind off things until I either get some progression or af comes. The boards are just making me unhealthily obsessive right now.
> 
> I am so happy for all you ladies and I hope to return with good news soon! GL to all you ladies on your BFPs!!! Stay sticky little beans!!! Sheffie, I'll be keeping my FX for good news for you!
> 
> I'll update as soon as I have anything to report.

my fingers are crossed for you! x :hugs:


----------



## wellsk

Hi everyone!
Could I join in? I believe I'm due about 14th August. Got my BFP today, although it's extremely faint! Not sure how I feel yet, I'm not convinced its real :haha:
Hoping the tests will get stronger over the next few days :)


----------



## charlie00134

welcome wellsk! FC the BFP gets bigger and fatter! x


----------



## setarei

Hi wellsk, welcome and congrats. I don't think it will really hit me that it's happening until I see something on an ultrasound.


----------



## charlie00134

definitely hasn't sunk in for me yet!


----------



## Barhanita

wellsk said:


> Hi everyone!
> Could I join in? I believe I'm due about 14th August. Got my BFP today, although it's extremely faint! Not sure how I feel yet, I'm not convinced its real :haha:
> Hoping the tests will get stronger over the next few days :)

Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## Barhanita

Lionchild said:


> Hi everyone. I wanted to let you know that I'm going to be away from the boards for a while. My lines are staying really faint and even with the two positives on digis (and three positives on clearblue + and - tests), I'm not seeing much progression after a week of testing on Wondfos or dollar tree cheapies (with 12 tests). I know that it is possible that things are going to be fine, but I am really starting to believe this is a going to end up as a chemical. I need to just keep my mind off things until I either get some progression or af comes. The boards are just making me unhealthily obsessive right now.


I will keep my fingers crossed for you! Staying off the boards is a good idea, I get really freaked out sometimes, it's my unhealthy obsession.


----------



## wellsk

Thanks everyone! Yeah I agree setarei! I don't think it'll sink in until I give birth! :haha:

So I think (I don't know if this has been done previous on this thread?!) maybe we should tell each other about ourselves?

I'm Kathryn, I'm 22 and I've been married 2 and a half years and this was my 11th cycle of TTC! 
I'm also a third year Psychology student at university, I should be just about at the third trimester by the time I finish :)

What about everyone else?


----------



## bloominbroody

Gl lionchild i agree it does make u worry more on here (the whole forum not this thread) 
I cautiously went for a gentle jog today, think i may stop doing it soon as after i felt a bit sicky 
still getting the odd stretch/twinge especially around belly button.

X


----------



## losingtheplot

hi ladies can i join please no date as yet but i will let you know x x x


----------



## bloominbroody

A bit premature but I've just ordered my first baby clothing item! Ok so its a newborn girls top with swallows on from boden but i had a £10 gift voucher code & free delivery code that expires on 5th which can only be used once. I should know the sex b4 my sister gives birth to her daughter next yr so if mine is another boy i can send it to her as a gift so im covered lol plus its cost me absolutely nothing! 
Second time boden have sent me a £10 gift voucher to get me to spend with them in the last 3 months! I deffo recommend signing up with them just for the vouchers x


----------



## Girly922

Hi, can I join? Due date of 9th August (ish). Only got my bfp 3 days ago, still hasn't sunk in yet but OH is massively excited. :happydance:


----------



## lsmarie143

readynwilling said:


> *If you are due in August 2013 then this is the group for you. Please come and chat with us, share you symptoms and news and just have a good chat with other mummies expecting at the same time as you. If you want to be added to one of the lists (due date/babies) just write a post on this thread with the info and I will add you on.*
> 
> :baby: *EDD's* :baby:
> 
> *Aug 1*
> Readynwilling
> Mama d
> Nurse E
> 
> *Aug 2*
> Mac1979
> 
> *Aug 3*
> Angelmarie
> Borr.dg.baby
> Crystal5483
> Sheffie
> Bloominbroody
> 
> *Aug 4*
> 
> *Aug 5*
> JenzyKY
> Beemama321
> Aimee-Lou
> 
> *Aug 6*
> Setarei
> 
> *Aug 7*
> Lionchild
> 
> *Aug 8*
> Barhanita
> MommeeLise
> 
> *Aug 9*
> Charlie00134
> 
> *Aug 10*
> 
> *Aug 11*
> 
> *Aug 12*
> 
> *Aug 13*
> 
> *Aug 14*
> 
> *Aug 15*
> 
> *Aug 16*
> 
> *Aug 17 *
> 
> *Aug 18*
> 
> *Aug 19*
> 
> *Aug 20*
> 
> *Aug 21*
> 
> *Aug 22*
> 
> *Aug 23*
> 
> *Aug 24*
> 
> *Aug 25*
> 
> *Aug 26*
> 
> *Aug 27*
> 
> *Aug 28*
> 
> *Aug 29*
> 
> *Aug 30*
> 
> *Aug 31*​

Due on the 6th unless Doctor changes it!


----------



## JenzyKY

Welcome new Mommas!! Hugs Lionchild. 

I have a dentist appointment Monday. I sure hope I don't gag during it as brushing my teeth and flossing can be hard.


----------



## lsmarie143

bloominbroody said:


> Gl lionchild i agree it does make u worry more on here (the whole forum not this thread)
> I cautiously went for a gentle jog today, think i may stop doing it soon as after i felt a bit sicky
> still getting the odd stretch/twinge especially around belly button.
> 
> X

I was suppose to run in a 5k this weekend. But I guess I'll walk it. Congrats!


----------



## wellsk

Don't worry bloominbroody! I have been buying stuff the whole time! :haha:

I have about 10 baby gros and 15 cloth nappies :thumbup:


----------



## wellsk

lsmarie143 said:


> bloominbroody said:
> 
> 
> Gl lionchild i agree it does make u worry more on here (the whole forum not this thread)
> I cautiously went for a gentle jog today, think i may stop doing it soon as after i felt a bit sicky
> still getting the odd stretch/twinge especially around belly button.
> 
> X
> 
> I was suppose to run in a 5k this weekend. But I guess I'll walk it. Congrats!Click to expand...

As long as you've been running previously on a regular basis and are already fit, there is nothing wrong with continuing to run for the next few months :thumbup:


----------



## charlie00134

right now I neeeed chocolate and cream desert. to the shop!


----------



## lsmarie143

Thanks welsk. maybe I'm just being over protective. LOL!


----------



## wellsk

That's okay! I've read that (and been told a million times as DH is a long distance runner) that running before and during pregnancy will tighten the muscles and can help you with an easier delivery :)


----------



## readynwilling

i ran a 10k the day i got my bfp with my DD :) Although i've told that story already :haha:

I'll tell a bit about myself : My name is Sara, im 30. I live in Ontario Canada. I have been married for 5 year and we have been together for 13 total. My DD is Jadyn. She is 21 months old and the light of my life! We were NTNP (well i was using opk's but we weren't "trying" ).


----------



## wellsk

Readynwilling, is that your DD in your picture? She is adorable :)


----------



## readynwilling

Yep - that was her at her 1 year birthday in March - she's so big now (but equally as adorable LOL)

let me be a post hog and show you some more recent pics LOL

all dressed up at my mothers wedding in October
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/th_32AC8933-9B1F-4301-AAAB-3B18F72E7193-1130-000001109011A658.jpg

we did a trip to the pumpkin patch:
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/th_5F913D11-878B-4969-8B38-3D79044CCABC-1130-0000011088A4A967.jpg
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/th_2E8C3111-A04F-45AE-88C3-A9DDBEBA058D-1130-000001107FE4542E.jpg
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/th_AF473923-128C-41FE-8A8B-C1F64F67DFA8-1130-0000011077D65793.jpg

and trick or treating
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/th_2FAA08E4-ED47-40CE-9FE0-15CCE280029D-1130-000001107DDDB0E5.jpg

and all dressed to go out in the cold
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/th_9EB5BFAD-2B7A-4091-B070-E8BAA16682D8-1130-0000011073D3B10B.jpg


----------



## readynwilling

Everyone who is preggo with #1 (which is most of you i think) you have NO IDEA the fun that is instore for you. You can imagine it, but its going to be 10x greater. The funny things, the cuteness, the simple things that completely brighten the darkest of days and really lighten your life.


----------



## wellsk

Aww bless her! You must be so proud! Are you hoping for a girl or boy this time around? Will you find out the gender this time round?


----------



## readynwilling

im actually hoping for a boy. But god knows we have more than enough girl stuff LOL!! Let me warn all of you who are preggo with baby girls.... shopping is TOOO easy. By the time you've seen the little pink frill on anything, its in your cart and you are checking out LOL. Jadyn has enough clothes to cloth 3 or 4 kiddos (provided they can all wear pink HAHAHAHAH)

Of course im excited either way. But it would be nice to have a boy and girl. If we have another girl i might have to talk DH into trying for #3...


----------



## charlie00134

this gas is getting too bad :( 
I'm constantly carting and getting bloated again.


----------



## wellsk

I don't really want to buy too much pink and blue, regardless of if we have a boy or girl I think :)

Although I'm definitely already addicted to shopping!


----------



## kaimaka

Hey ladies! Can I join your thread? I'm due on August 5th. Conceived on my third IUI, so I'm being closely monitored. I was supposed to go in for my first ultrasound next friday but rescheduled for wednesday the 12th. I want to see the heartbeat and the chances of that at 5w5days are pretty slim. Plus, I didn't want to freak out if the heartbeat is not there yet. So we are going to wait a few more days. Hope everyone is doing well. Happy and healthy 9 months to all!


----------



## bloominbroody

A bit about me:
Married just over 2 yrs but together for 12, im almost 28 (20th dec). Leicester born but been living in west Wales for around 3.5yrs now (hubbys hometown) we have 2 sons 8yrs & 4yrs so of course would like a girl but a boy would still make us happy.. We just wanna baby!
We met on msn chatrooms back in about 1999 when chatrooms were a big new craze. He came to leicester to meet me, we started dating from then on. He drove down to leicester every wkend for a good 2.5 to 3yrs & was my first ever proper bf at 16! 
Ok that's enough jabbering about me lol


----------



## setarei

readynwilling; she is really cute and thanks for the advice on buying frilly things. I'm hoping for a boy just because I think it will be less of a dent in the wallet because I won't go overboard ;).

We went to a babyfair last month and both our entire set of cloth diapers and my sister has donated all her baby stuff to us so technically we have nothing left to buy until the baby is at least 1.5 years old (especially since she had twins so she gave us a lot of clothes)! Somehow I doubt I'll make it that long....

As for me, I'm 24 years old and live in British Columbia, Canada. My husband and I have been together for 9.5 years (married for 2.5). This is baby number 1 for us and we have been wanting kids for the last 1.5 years (took just over one year to get the ok from my docs as I have a few health issues that had to be sorted out first). This was my first clomid round and I'm so glad it took because the ovarian pain was so bad I don't know how I could have handled it again.

Welcome losingtheplot and Girly922 and anyone I might have missed.


----------



## bloominbroody

Oooo im 5wks tomorrow! :D


----------



## bloominbroody

wellsk said:


> I don't really want to buy too much pink and blue, regardless of if we have a boy or girl I think :)
> 
> Although I'm definitely already addicted to shopping!

if we have a girl i won't buy much pink i hate pink lol think id stick to lilac & purply colours x


----------



## setarei

bloominbroody; nice! I'm still counting in DPO, I guess it's time to switch to weeks now.


----------



## wellsk

Bloominbroody! I agree, I know that when the baby is born everyone will buy those colours, so I'm sticking with creams, yellows, browns and greens. Plus I love quirky stuff too! :thumbup:


----------



## wellsk

Ps, I haven't changed over any of my ticker stuff yet. I'm too scared to believe its real yet! 
When did everyone else change theirs?


----------



## bloominbroody

wellsk said:


> lsmarie143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloominbroody said:
> 
> 
> Gl lionchild i agree it does make u worry more on here (the whole forum not this thread)
> I cautiously went for a gentle jog today, think i may stop doing it soon as after i felt a bit sicky
> still getting the odd stretch/twinge especially around belly button.
> 
> X
> 
> I was suppose to run in a 5k this weekend. But I guess I'll walk it. Congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you've been running previously on a regular basis and are already fit, there is nothing wrong with continuing to run for the next few months :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks hun i only worry bcos i wasn't a runner during.my last pregnancies. I only started running b4 summer. I run about 3 times a week but it was hard work today so just gonna ease off a bit x


----------



## readynwilling

setarei said:


> bloominbroody; nice! I'm still counting in DPO, I guess it's time to switch to weeks now.

:haha: yep.


----------



## wellsk

Yeah, if you're worried. There's nothing wrong with toning it down a bit. But continuing to exercise here and there will only help you in the long run :thumbup:


----------



## bloominbroody

Wellsk i put my ticker up after about 8 positive hpt over 3 days, i was about cd31 (28day cycle) with my bfp no clue of dpo x


----------



## charlie00134

I put up my ticker after about 4 days. 
I'm not telling the babies gender to avoid colour stereotyping, we're quite alternative ourselves so are more likely to go blacks, greens, purples and maybe hot pink. I'm not a fan of pastels at all. I'm not buying ANYTHING until February so I don't go as mad lol.


----------



## wellsk

Ah right. Because I'd like to change it, but I've got my BFP really early! (I'm like 3 weeks 2 days! AF not due till the 4th! ) and I'm worried that something might go wrong and I'd look silly taking it down?


----------



## charlie00134

I got my result on Sunday 9dpo. which was 3 weeks 4 days I think.


----------



## beccybobeccy

Hi ladies! 

I'm cautiously joining you. I got my bfp 2 days ago. According to the calculator it reckons I'm due on the 11th! 

I have a little girl, 22 months, called Sofia and I can't really believe I'm here again already!
I married the love of my life, and Sofia's daddy, a month ago. 

I haven't really had any symptoms other than constant peeing. I had a horrendous time with morning sickness last time so hoping I escape this time! 
I've been away from bnb for a while, i suppose with a toddler and a full time job it leaves little room for anything else, but I found a network on here so supportive and helpful through my pregnancy and after birth (we're all still on fb). It's great to obsess with others who want to obsess! 

I still can't quite believe it!


----------



## wellsk

I think I'm going to test over the next few days and see what happens with that and then change it. I'm still feeling really cautious!


----------



## JenzyKY

I did it at 3 weeks 3 days. I was too excited and I knew it would only be me and my Dh knowing for a while. 

I'm 26 and Dh is 27. We've been married 2 and a half years but together for many more. We live in Kentucky (Go Cats!) but I grew up in Tennessee. We decided to try for a baby the end of the summer but waited to get off BCP til end of September as I went to Universal for the Wizarding World and I wanted to have fun. I believe I got pregnant this cycle since I used the cbfm and opks as I ovulated late!


----------



## charlie00134

I'm 24 and DH is 26 been married 2 years and together for about 5. We started trying for a baby not long after we got engaged. You know what they say when you know you know. I work for a bank and he works in retails. We live in sunny-ol' Yorkshire in the UK. My DH already has a daughter to a previous relationship and together we have many pets :)


----------



## wellsk

That's awesome Jenzy! :) did you have a good time at universal?


----------



## wellsk

What pets do you have Charlie?


----------



## setarei

beccybobeccy; welcome and congrats on the wedding.

wellsk; I know what you mean about being cautious. I was going to wait too but I _just_ added a ticker to my signature because I decided that I wanted to enjoy this pregnancy from the beginning (even if it doesn't turn out how I hope). Having said that, I've already got 2 HcG results and know that it's doubling at a decent rate so I'm not at the same place that you are.


----------



## charlie00134

wellsk said:


> What pets do you have Charlie?

long list lol

3 turtles
2 frogs
several fish
2 degus
2 rankins dragons
2 gerbils
1 cat
1 snake


----------



## setarei

Nice list of pets charlie.


----------



## beccybobeccy

Thanks! 

I was brave too and added a new one! With Sofia I didn't find out until 9weeks so almost missed first tri! She was a happy surprise so I never had all this up/down preggo/not preggo malarkey! Lol!


----------



## beccybobeccy

charlie00134 said:


> wellsk said:
> 
> 
> What pets do you have Charlie?
> 
> long list lol
> 
> 3 turtles
> 2 frogs
> several fish
> 2 degus
> 2 rankins dragons
> 2 gerbils
> 1 cat
> 1 snakeClick to expand...

Blimey! I've just shut the kitchen door on my cats who sound like they are mouse hunting!


----------



## charlie00134

Far too cold here to even consider opening a door


----------



## Barhanita

I am 24, OH is 26, we have been together 2 years. There are two angel babies watching over us, and we hope that this one sticks around and we'll get to meet him/her in August.


----------



## JenzyKY

Universal was awesome! I could use another Butterbeer (it's nonalcoholic of course!). 

Charlie that's lots of pets! How fun! I just have a Guinea Pig. She's so spoiled.


----------



## charlie00134

this not being allowed a hot bath is annoying. I love baths to.the.point of scorching so toning it down is hard. plus its the only thing easing my nipple.


----------



## wellsk

Wow Charlie! That is some zoo you've got there!

Yeah setarei, I've just had a positive HPT, going to do another tomorrow and then phone the doctors after the weekend :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Lionchild I am sorry to hear that, I hope everything goes well and we hear from you soon! :hugs:

wellsk, losingtheplot, Girly922, lsmarie143, kaimaka, beccybobeccy, WELCOME! It's great to have so many ladies join us already! :flower: I share the feeling of still not believing I am pregnant! :cloud9:




bloominbroody said:


> A bit premature but I've just ordered my first baby clothing item! Ok so its a newborn girls top with swallows on from boden but i had a £10 gift voucher code & free delivery code that expires on 5th which can only be used once. I should know the sex b4 my sister gives birth to her daughter next yr so if mine is another boy i can send it to her as a gift so im covered lol plus its cost me absolutely nothing!
> Second time boden have sent me a £10 gift voucher to get me to spend with them in the last 3 months! I deffo recommend signing up with them just for the vouchers x

I have already bought two onesies!! They are adorable! I can't help myself

readynwilling your daughter is so adorable!!! 



charlie00134 said:


> this gas is getting too bad :(
> I'm constantly carting and getting bloated again.

Charlie I feel the same way... I can't keep my pants buttoned because I am so bloated and keep on realeasing gas (sorry tmi)!!! 


A little about me... I am 22 (turn 23 in feb) and DH just turned 33. We have been married for a little over and year and together for almost five years. We have a kitty named Mika and she is two years old. I am currently on my fifth and last year of law school (will be graduating in may :happydance:) and DH is a lawyer as well. This is our first child and my first pregnancy even so I am always kind of nervous about it. :blush: I was diagnosed with PCOS and was on treatment for about a year, had an u-s and showed no cysts so I thought it was a good time to TTC, we got our BFP on our second month. And I live in Ecuador, South America. :thumbup:

I wanted to share my test from today: :kiss:



And my progression::cloud9:


----------



## setarei

Charlie; I know! I would love a nice steaming shower but I'm training my body to get used to colder water. My body is not happy...


----------



## Girly922

Loving the list of pets Charlie!! We were going to get a couple of chinchillas when we got our house but then got my bfp so will probably hold off on that one. 

Both me and OH are 22, we have our own home in a nice village. I'm a nurse and he's a tv editor. We had decided to NTNP after our big holiday to all the parks in Orlando and do all the big rides. I loved wizarding world too Jenzy. OH had to put up with me dragging him there!! :haha: Even had OH take me to the Harry potter studio tour in London. Was amazing!! 
I was getting a lot of nausea at 12dpo so caved and tested at 13dpo and bfp!! Since then I have taken countless tests all showing BFPs!! :)


----------



## charlie00134

I've not dropped the temp too much, just enough to not turn bright red lol. 
ill upload my progression tomorrow although its not easy to follow due to a variety of brands.


----------



## JenzyKY

Girly922, I'm a nurse too! The 12 hour shifts are killing me! I'm a neonatal nurse. What kind are you?

I still take hot showers. It's only 10 minutes and I'm not sitting in it.


----------



## Girly922

I'm a community nurse. I don't think I could handle the heartbreak of working in neonate. We don't do 12 hour shifts out in the community, wish we did!! I miss my 4 days off a week. But I'm thankful for the maternity benefits in the NHS!! Lol. Have you told them you're expecting yet? I don't know when to tell our sister. Don't think she's going to be too pleased, short staffed and already have 1 off on mat leave. 

I'm lucky in that sense, I don't do baths. I'm too fidgety. Lol. But I love a hot shower. Or not so hot as it has to be now.


----------



## JenzyKY

Oh but I love the neonates. I love seeing them grow up. One year birthday parties are the best. Plus, I'm way too tiny to be lifting adults! :haha: I'm not telling work til at least 12 weeks. My job isn't too strenuous nor do they need to replace me after so I don't want to tell them too early. I haven't told anyone but my DH as his family is blabbers (the whole extended huge family would then know) and I want to tell mine in person specially.


----------



## charlie00134

I've told my manager but only because there's major stress about holiday next Christmas and I wanted to warn her I won't be there.


----------



## wellsk

I agree girly, I can't stand baths either!

I haven't told anyone either, other than DH. Gonna try and avoid telling anyone else until Christmas (as I'm going to present 'Glam Gran' and 'favourite pops' mugs to my mum and dad) and then no one else until 12 weeks :)


----------



## twinkletots

Hi, can I join in for 5th Aug please? Very cautiously pregnant right now but third time lucky?!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

twinkletots Welcome! Good to see you here from TTC!!


----------



## charlie00134

could we amend the tags to allow people to find us? add mums, moms and due?


----------



## Girly922

I'm wondering about telling work soon as I work in a deprived area and we do have to visit some awful environments. We have patients who have been known to open the door with a shotgun!! These are always double ups but even going with someone else I don't want to have to go into places like that while I'm pregnant. 

As for telling friends and family, OHs family is exactly the same Jenzy. It'd be up on Facebook and everywhere!! Lol. They're being told when we have a scan to show them. My parents will possibly find out sooner, but in person. At least I know they'll keep it to themselves. Still thinking of waiting until after Xmas to tell them. Am a bit concerned my mum will know when I don't have wine with Xmas dinner. 

Have any of you figured out how to hide it from extended family over Christmas and colleagues at Xmas work parties?


----------



## Girly922

charlie00134 said:


> could we amend the tags to allow people to find us? add mums, moms and due?

Yes please, I had trouble finding this thread to begin with.


----------



## twinkletots

Hi, can I join in for 5th Aug please? Very cautiously pregnant right now but third time lucky?!


----------



## twinkletots

borr.dg.baby said:


> twinkletots Welcome! Good to see you here from TTC!!

Thanks borr! Aren't we lucky being able to join this thread now.

Apologies in advance for posting same things twice, my phone does that all the time and can't stop it!


----------



## twinkletots

Girly922 said:


> I'm wondering about telling work soon as I work in a deprived area and we do have to visit some awful environments. We have patients who have been known to open the door with a shotgun!! These are always double ups but even going with someone else I don't want to have to go into places like that while I'm pregnant.
> 
> As for telling friends and family, OHs family is exactly the same Jenzy. It'd be up on Facebook and everywhere!! Lol. They're being told when we have a scan to show them. My parents will possibly find out sooner, but in person. At least I know they'll keep it to themselves. Still thinking of waiting until after Xmas to tell them. Am a bit concerned my mum will know when I don't have wine with Xmas dinner.
> 
> Have any of you figured out how to hide it from extended family over Christmas and colleagues at Xmas work parties?

I have a Xmas,night out tomorrow. Not sure whether to make up an excuse or just pretend I am drinking. I know they will know cos I always drink unless I am pregnant!!


----------



## lsmarie143

I guess I should introduce myself....since we will be together for 9 months. 

I live in the Georgia US.
Third child.
I live on a farm. We have 7 baby calves.
My hubby is a Fireman.

My DS was born 6 years ago and I feel like a Noobie to all this. 
I'm excited, bloated, hungry all together!

I love making new friends to obsess with. LOL!

H&H 9 Months to you all!


----------



## shychigirl

Hi Everyone! FF says I am due Aug 7!


----------



## shychigirl

hey guys, what is the type of digital test that also tells you approximately how many weeks you are?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

shychigirl Welcome!


----------



## readynwilling

shychigirl said:


> hey guys, what is the type of digital test that also tells you approximately how many weeks you are?

They are clearblue conception indicator.. i think they are maybe not available everywhere


----------



## Crystal5483

Hi Ismarie!!! Welcome!!


----------



## Crystal5483

It's 7:50pm and I'm waiting at a restaurant to be seated... WHAT was I thinking? I'm going to sleep until noon lol My friend is in from our of state so we are having dinner. She's about 20 weeks pregnant herself so she's crazy too lol 

I'm hungry and all this sitting and waiting is not fun! My pats are right from all the bloating! lol


----------



## Barhanita

I got my second beta back at 487 at ~15 dpo. Doubling time of 31 hours. It's good time, right? My tests didn't get much darker today, but I guess they are at that point were they are just very dark.

Welcome all the new girls! It's great how many of us are here already.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

It sounds great Barhanita!!!


----------



## readynwilling

i agree! Sounds great to me Barhanita


----------



## JenzyKY

Sounds great Barhanita! That's way under 48 hours. 

I hope I can hide that I'm not drinking tomorrow at a wedding. Dh's family is so nosy and blunt.


----------



## Barhanita

JenzyKY, I didn't go to my brother's massive party tonight, because he wouldn't leave me alone without a drink, and I am not quite ready to tell him yet (I love him a lot, just wanna wait this time to make sure it sticks). Maybe you can poor apple juice and pretend that it's beer? Or drink orange juice and say that you have vodka in it?


----------



## JenzyKY

It all depends on what they are serving. If its just beer I can get away with it as I don't drink that. I think I'm going to get juice like you said if there's mixed drinks. They still will probably ask. So annoying. It is MY business until I am ready and I am a terrible liar.


----------



## Barhanita

I agree, it is not there business. Maybe you can say that you are on antibiotics?


----------



## Crystal5483

Last year when I was pregnant (ectopic) I told the bar tender and she mixed sprite with cranberry juice :) it looked like a mixed drink!


----------



## wristwatch24

My EDD is August 10th. :) just found out today that I'm pregnant after 17 long and frustrating months ttc!


----------



## mac1979

Crystal5483 said:


> Last year when I was pregnant (ectopic) I told the bar tender and she mixed sprite with cranberry juice :) it looked like a mixed drink!

Thank you for this idea, my wedding is tomorrow and people may notice if I don't drink.


----------



## bloominbroody

Wow this thread is moving fast! Thanks for the thread name change it does look better now.
Welcome the many newbies!
Charlie that's a brill pet list, Id love a snake again but hubby is scared of them!

I haven't a clue about the hcg levels some of u are on about but if its going up it must be a good sign x

Its nice in here we are all equally excited & not stressing as on the tww its a waiting worrying time.

The ladies who have parties couldn't u say ur on antibiotics for an ear infection or something? No one will question u then. We may be going the inlaws on boxing day but they know we generally don't drink alcohol much at all, im known for asking for a coke instead.

Sorry i can't reply to everyone personally its so hard on my mobile x


----------



## Girly922

The antibiotics reason is a good idea. Although, some of my closer friends would know that wouldn't always stop me from drinking. Most generic antibiotics you can drink with. I don't know whether to use the 'I'm driving' excuse or just get virgin cocktails? 

Congratulations mac on your wedding!!


----------



## charlie00134

As promised, my progression

https://imageshack.us/a/img839/9295/progresswion.jpg

Ignore the shoddy image, photoshop decided to mess with my background


----------



## charlie00134

Hope you have a fantastic wedding day Mac!

Welcome to all the newbies and congratulations :happydance:

As for drinking, I haven't drunk since March so I'm okay but if it were me I'd use the driving thing or there is a brand of antibiotics which make you _violently_ sick if you drink on them.


----------



## twinkletots

wristwatch24 said:


> My EDD is August 10th. :) just found out today that I'm pregnant after 17 long and frustrating months ttc!

congrats wristwatch! you must be over the moon. Hope it's a happy and healthy nine months for you :flower:


----------



## twinkletots

charlie00134 said:


> As promised, my progression
> 
> https://imageshack.us/a/img839/9295/progresswion.jpg
> 
> Ignore the shoddy image, photoshop decided to mess with my background

wow, you got a line really early and the 10 dpo line is really dark considering how early it was.
My hubby would go crazy if he knew how many preg tests I did so have to destroy the evidence of all my lovely lines!!


----------



## charlie00134

Well a lot of those a really cheap ones so my hubby lets me off :)


----------



## twinkletots

well my hubby would be worried about the cost and also my mental status! I was worried about that too until I came on here and realised it was perfectly normal to have a poas addiction!

To be honest I am having serious withdrawl symptoms now I've got my BFP :happydance:


----------



## charlie00134

I'm going to stop now and put what's left on ebay etc


----------



## beccybobeccy

Welcome to all who joined overnight (well uk overnight!) 

Sofia woke me at 7 this morning (which is fine) except I have a stinking cold and she just doesn't accept my sick note! Also hubby is on his brothers stag do so I don't have him to do all the donkey work so I can go back to bed! 

Sorry for the moan its just typical isn't it!? I don't get sick all year, we find out we're pregnant and its 'seeeee ya later!' Lol

Lots of Christmas do's coming up - not sure how I will manage that as I m usually the one dancing on the table! I think I will have to go with a virgin mixer or just drive. I'm pretty sure people will figure it out but maybe I won't mind so much as will be around 8or 9 weeks then.

Uk ladies? When do you call the doc and make the booking in appointment? I've forgotten, what have you done? X


----------



## charlie00134

I called everyone until someone would make me an appointment lol! I'm in at the midwife at 7 weeks and I'm getting a scan before but I think normal is 8 - 10 weeks. My GP practice told me where to go to make an appointment but you can probably google it too. x x


----------



## beccybobeccy

charlie00134 said:


> I called everyone until someone would make me an appointment lol! I'm in at the midwife at 7 weeks and I'm getting a scan before but I think normal is 8 - 10 weeks. My GP practice told me where to go to make an appointment but you can probably google it too. x x

Lol! I might leave it 2 weeks then and call my surgery. If you don't mind me asking how are you getting a scan? Are you going private? 

I had a scan early with Sofia (around 9 weeks - because literally the day I found out I was pregnant - no period - I started bleeding so I got referred to the early pregnancy clinic (who were brilliant)


----------



## charlie00134

I got an early scan because I'd been told by a doc in my gynae I'd get early referral but it appears she was wrong. I broke into a complete panic at that stage because I was convinced I'd have had an appointment and a scan before Christmas. I went to my doc in a complete flap and she said not to worry and that she'd make sure I get a scan before Christmas. I think the only reason I managed is we've been trying for 44 months and this is the first time I've ever been pregnant.


----------



## aimee-lou

My this thread moves quick. I can see I'm going to have trouble keeping up! lol :haha:

I've never had early scans (been lucky) but I do have to have extra growth scans due to hypothyroidism. Eddy was 10lb14oz due to no known risk factors! lol


----------



## charlie00134

My god I'm emotional today. Everything on TV is tearing me up lol


----------



## CordeliaJ

I'm also hoping to have an early scan, my doctor suggested it purely because I've been having cramps. Figured cramps were pretty normal though...


----------



## charlie00134

I've had cramps too. I looked it all up and it seemed pretty normal to me too.


----------



## bloominbroody

beccybobeccy said:


> Welcome to all who joined overnight (well uk overnight!)
> 
> Sofia woke me at 7 this morning (which is fine) except I have a stinking cold and she just doesn't accept my sick note! Also hubby is on his brothers stag do so I don't have him to do all the donkey work so I can go back to bed!
> 
> Sorry for the moan its just typical isn't it!? I don't get sick all year, we find out we're pregnant and its 'seeeee ya later!' Lol
> 
> Lots of Christmas do's coming up - not sure how I will manage that as I m usually the one dancing on the table! I think I will have to go with a virgin mixer or just drive. I'm pretty sure people will figure it out but maybe I won't mind so much as will be around 8or 9 weeks then.
> 
> Uk ladies? When do you call the doc and make the booking in appointment? I've forgotten, what have you done? X

i feel for u I've a stinking cold too but it looks to be fading away now.

As for docs id make an appointment for a doc as soon as u can as this time of yr there booked up with patients like mine i can't see my doc til 21st December. Usually the mw will come see u a wk or so after that if i remember then doesn't see u for about 2 wks then every 2-3wks from then on.

Its been so long since my last pregnancy, i forget what happens everytime lol

Charlie lines looking good hun, i agree its time to stop now, i used cheapies too & won't bother spending anymore money on hpt x


----------



## wellsk

Could it be possible that I could be removed from the list?
Pretty confident my test was a false positive :cry:


----------



## JenzyKY

Many Hugs sent Wellsk! Maybe it's just too early?


----------



## charlie00134

hugs wellsk :hugs:

I'm going to wait til early next year then flog my remaining opks and hpts. after we have this one were just gunna go ntnp and not expect a lot. can't go through the agro of fertility treatment again


----------



## wellsk

Thanks, it could be jenzy. But I thought I was out this month so the pregnancy test was a shock!
I'm going to test again in a few days, but I'm pretty confident it was wrong :(


----------



## charlie00134

what brand did you do hun? x


----------



## wellsk

Just an IC Charlie :thumbup:


----------



## charlie00134

they're notorious for being temperamental but also for false positives :(
my first was an ic, maybe go to a pound shop and get some. poundland does packs of 2 for 1 quid x


----------



## wellsk

Thanks Hun, I was looking about the false positives thing and it tells you about if you look at them outside the time limit or if it's an evap. But it came up after a couple of minutes (well before time limit) and was pink in colour :wacko:
I did use FMU for both although took today's negative a few hours earlier, I guess that could affect it?


----------



## charlie00134

it could my test this morning was fainter than yesterday even tho I know I've progressed


----------



## JenzyKY

Have a fabulous, wonderful, beautiful wedding day today Mac!!! It's a beautiful day here for December. Hope it's the same for you!!


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies :hi:

Just got my 2 :bfp: this morning :happydance:

Calculated a EDD of 2nd August - scared as lost baby no2 back in Feb at just under 12 weeks :cry:

Was gonna read through thread but saw 60 pages already!! Looks like you are a chatty bunch! :haha: Can't wait to get to know you all and share this amazing journey together :flower:

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Here's my :bfp: by the way :)


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I've worked out I'm due Aug 9th! 

Hello everyone x


----------



## lsmarie143

Congratulations to all the new :bfp:

This morning I woke up with sore BB's and I have a pulling twinge in my lower belly. Praying the morning sickness stays away!

I've been about to bust to tell everyone but I am patiently (impatiently) waiting till the doctor appointment. But I have been using my facebook status to drop hints. LOL! People probably think I have flipped my lid. 

"I'm late / I'm late / For a very important date. / No time to say "Hello, Goodbye". / I'm late, I'm late, I'm late. "White Rabbit - Alice in Wonderland 1951"
(I already told my best friend and I posted this and I asked her about it and she said "I thought you was watching the movie...FAIL) -lol-

"Watermelon Seeds...Don't swallow them."

No one suspects anything! It's funny!
I go to the doctor on the 13th so I got two weeks of funny status to post to keep me entertained! :happydance:


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations to all the new :bfp: :happydance:

I just got my scan appointment through for Monday the 17th December when I'll be 6+4. Hope there's something to see but I won't panic unless the tech panics lol


----------



## Scottish

Hi Ladies!

Congrats to all with BFPs! :)

I found out that i am pregnant on Wednesday with clearblue digital.

i am not sure on exact due date but its around 9th to 12th August!!

I am going to call doctors on Monday morning for appointment that day, couldnt go last week as was working!


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations :) x


----------



## Scottish

how have you all been keeping?

I dont feel much different yet! just waiting for the morning sickness to kick in! with my DD i got it at 7 weeks and it lasted nearly the whole pregnancy. i really hope its not the same this time lol

I have been having so much creamy cm though the past few days and its driving me mad lol keep feeling "wet" and run to toilet. its the cm which prompted me to test as i knew it was not normal, i was supposed to test on monday the 3rd.


----------



## bloominbroody

Aw love the status updates lol i may steal them when its time to announce! X


----------



## charlie00134

I need to get on and tidy up but I'm feeling excited, teary and overwhelmed at the moment lol


----------



## lsmarie143

bloominbroody Go right ahead! -lol- 

This is the only place I can openly talk about it. Hurry up 13th! :wohoo:


----------



## bethtastic

I would like to get in on this. !! August 4th!!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I'm not looking forward to tiredness kicking in!!
Has anyone got names picked out already?
We have Freddie & Daisy


----------



## beccybobeccy

Early scan makes sense in that case Charlie!


----------



## charlie00134

I have names picked out but I'm keeping them secret now lol. I'm not telling until after 12 weeks and I'm not allowed to shop until then. 
The tiredness is already well set in for me, naughty munchkin doesn't want to let me tidy up!


----------



## mac1979

Just woke up and I feel like I've done about a million crunches my abs hurt so bad. Is this common? Today I am officially an appleseed.


----------



## bloominbroody

MrsTurner2012 said:


> I'm not looking forward to tiredness kicking in!!
> Has anyone got names picked out already?
> We have Freddie & Daisy

I've a few saved on my phone lol
Madison jayne or Caity Louise or the obv Summer for a girl.
Ryan David for a boy. Haven't discussed any with hubby yet tho, he won't help decided til we know what we are having which is understandable.

Really crampy with lower back ache too today, guess everything is having a good stretch!
Glad I've still got a pinch of extra skin on my love handles from last pregnancy lol x


----------



## bloominbroody

mac1979 said:


> Just woke up and I feel like I've done about a million crunches my abs hurt so bad. Is this common? Today I am officially an appleseed.

im feeling like that but lower down my tummy, im also an apple seed today! X


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Appleseed?!

I'm really achy :0( 

Have been all week!


----------



## lolpants

Yey a few of us joining today!!

Happy 1st Dec all! Get cracking with your advent calenders!! ;)

I've been peeing loads, sense of smell is up and when I was doing the decorations earlier I was really light-headed and dizzy .. still all sinking in - won't believe it till I see the lil beanie on that screen - which here in the UK won't be till around Mid Jan!! The not drinking over Xmas and New Year is gonna be hard to explain! :haha:

Lol xx

ps congrats to everyone btw xx


----------



## Barhanita

lsmarie143 my scan is on the 13th as well!!

Welcome all the new ladies 

I have a very bad symptom. I don't even know if it is a symptom. For the last week I have been struggling from the most severe insomnia in my life. Meaning, that I would only sleep for 3-4 hours at night, constantly waking up. And during the day I can only sleep 1-2 hours, and I always wake up sweaty and miserable. Have you experienced that? I don't think that's good for me of for the little bean...


----------



## Sheffie

Ok guys, I'm officially out. 
A week late, AF is here now and the HPT's are negative. I had my day of crying and am now just happy to not have to stress about the maybe's and whatnot. We weren't really *trying* this last time and it was our first month for simply not using protection. But now I'm a lady on a mission and I have all the OPKs and I'm going to start tracking my BBT. Fingers crossed that the whole thing everyone says about being more fertile after a chemical is true! 
Good luck to you all!


----------



## bloominbroody

MrsTurner2012 said:


> Appleseed?!
> 
> I'm really achy :0(
> 
> Have been all week!

Its on my pregnancy ticker x


----------



## bloominbroody

Barhanita said:


> lsmarie143 my scan is on the 13th as well!!
> 
> Welcome all the new ladies
> 
> I have a very bad symptom. I don't even know if it is a symptom. For the last week I have been struggling from the most severe insomnia in my life. Meaning, that I would only sleep for 3-4 hours at night, constantly waking up. And during the day I can only sleep 1-2 hours, and I always wake up sweaty and miserable. Have you experienced that? I don't think that's good for me of for the little bean...

Insomnia is deffo a symptom i sleep no more than about 5 hrs now & get up to pee alot x


----------



## lolpants

Sheffie; so so sorry :( Hope you and your OH have great success and a sticky bean in the future :flower:


Barhanita; Pregnancy is just practice for how little sleep you'll have once baby is here! The advice of 'sleep while you still have the chance' will really start to grind your gears towards the end!!

Lol xx


----------



## lsmarie143

Barhanita: That's awesome! But...2 weeks!!!! ugh..the wait. :brat:


----------



## Barhanita

Sheffie said:


> Ok guys, I'm officially out.
> A week late, AF is here now and the HPT's are negative. I had my day of crying and am now just happy to not have to stress about the maybe's and whatnot. We weren't really *trying* this last time and it was our first month for simply not using protection. But now I'm a lady on a mission and I have all the OPKs and I'm going to start tracking my BBT. Fingers crossed that the whole thing everyone says about being more fertile after a chemical is true!
> Good luck to you all!

Hey Sheffie, I am very sorry it turned out to be a chemical! I love you attitude though. I am sure you will be back soon and will have a great pregnancy.


----------



## Barhanita

lsmarie143 said:


> Barhanita: That's awesome! But...2 weeks!!!! ugh..the wait. :brat:

well, it's just 12 days now  for me - 12 days, 3 gours and 5 minutes


----------



## charlie00134

Sheffie: so sorry to hear it turned out chemical :hugs: FC for next month for you x 

Barhanita: I like your countdown lol, I have a sleeps until counter for my appointments


----------



## lsmarie143

Barhanita said:


> lsmarie143 said:
> 
> 
> Barhanita: That's awesome! But...2 weeks!!!! ugh..the wait. :brat:
> 
> well, it's just 12 days now  for me - 12 days, 3 gours and 5 minutesClick to expand...

ROFL!! I love getting technical! 

11 days 21 hours and 15 minutes! HAHAHAHAHAH!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

Congrats to all of the ladies that got their BFP's and are also due in 
August!!:flower:

I would like to join you ladies!! I think I got my BFP today. :happydance:* I am due on 08/15/2012 based on my LMP. *
Here is a link to my testing thread if anyone wants to see my HPT's!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...e-trigger-shot-bfp-new-hpts-added-pg-7-a.html

A little background about me. I just finished my first IVF ICSI cycle in November. I did a 5 day embryo transfer and transfered 3 embryos. :thumbup: I am in my early 30's and DH is in his early 40's.

I go for HCG blood work this wednesday 12/5/2012 in the morning and I should get the results the same day in the afternoon. Wish me luck.

I have been LTTC for 3 years now. My DH had a 14 year old vasectomy reversed a little over 3 years ago and had a low sperm count as a result. I have gone through all of the infertility testing, HSG, saline sono and on 08/29/2012 I had a hysteroscopy and a laparascopy surgery. I have my left tube which is open and my right tube which is damaged. The DR found and removed stage 2 endometriosis, scar tissue from the endo and a polyp in my uterus. We had one failed IUI cycle with 50 mg of clomid before I decided to do IVF w/ ICSI. I took the clomid but the DR wouldn't let me do the IUI because I was ovulating on my right side which has the damaged fallopian tube so I didn't get to do the IUI. I was so upset at that time. But now things are looking great and DH & me are excited wondering how many of our 3 embryos took. :happydance: I have some additional details in my signature as well about my journey.:thumbup:


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations hun x


----------



## lolpants

:hi: wannabeprego! Wow what a story and how exciting!! Imagine if all 3 have taken!?

Lol xx


----------



## Crystal5483

I go this Monday the 3rd at 9am for my first early scan at 5+2!

I can't wait!! 

I had a suspected ectopic last December so I get in early to confirm location!


----------



## wellsk

Wannabeprego! Congratulations! I remember you from scerenas journal. I'm so glad you finally got your BFP!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the warm welcome girls and for the all of the Congrats!!!! :flower:

@Crystal, Good luck with your scan on Monday!! I hope that everything looks great with your little baby bean!!! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

wellsk said:


> Wannabeprego! Congratulations! I remember you from scerenas journal. I'm so glad you finally got your BFP!

Thanks hun!!! :hugs: It looks like we are due on the same date!!! :happydance: Good luck and H&H 9 months to you!! :flower:


----------



## wellsk

Thanks Hun, although I'm pretty sure that I had a false positive, so I'm probably not pregnant. I hope I'm wrong and we are!
I only really came back on to congratulate you because I'm really chuffed for you! :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Happy wedding Mac :wedding:

wristwatch, lolpants, Scottish, bethtastic, wannabeprego WELCOME AND CONGRATULATIONS!




charlie00134 said:


> My god I'm emotional today. Everything on TV is tearing me up lol

I feel really emotional too! Have cried like 2 times already... :shrug:



wellsk said:


> Could it be possible that I could be removed from the list?
> Pretty confident my test was a false positive :cry:

I'm so sorry :hugs: I hope you get another BFP with a different test! 




Sheffie said:


> Ok guys, I'm officially out.
> A week late, AF is here now and the HPT's are negative. I had my day of crying and am now just happy to not have to stress about the maybe's and whatnot. We weren't really *trying* this last time and it was our first month for simply not using protection. But now I'm a lady on a mission and I have all the OPKs and I'm going to start tracking my BBT. Fingers crossed that the whole thing everyone says about being more fertile after a chemical is true!
> Good luck to you all!

Sheffie I am so sorry for your chemical, I am almost certain I had a chemical last month and now I am surely pregnant, getting darker tests. GL!!

AFM... 

I am an apple seed now too!!! I have my first scan next friday the 7th! Can't wait :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

wellsk said:


> Thanks Hun, although I'm pretty sure that I had a false positive, so I'm probably not pregnant. I hope I'm wrong and we are!
> I only really came back on to congratulate you because I'm really chuffed for you! :hugs:

Awww, oh no hun!!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: I really hope you get some nice dark lines in the next few days and that the :witch: stays away!! I am sending tons of good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! :dust::dust::dust::af::af::af:


----------



## JenzyKY

Welcome everybody! 

Wow, triplets would be so scary but exciting. We get triplets every once and a while at work. Twins would be awesome!

Hugs, Sheffie. Hope to see you back on this side soon!


----------



## Girly922

So sorry sheffie! :hugs:

Twins run in my family, everyone keeps saying I'll be the one to have them as my sister hasn't. Think that'd just about scare me to death, seeing two on the scan. Lol. 

Insomnia is definitely a symptom! I've had trouble sleeping. I'm pretty fed up of morning sickness already, I'm always tired, and I'm constantly peeing!! Already! :haha:


----------



## mama d

You girls sure do some serious chatting when I step away! :) I always have like 8 pages to get caught up on!

Welcome to the newbies! Congrats!

Today I feel like I did a thousand sit-ups...super achey. But other than that just tired and a bit dizzy at times. Hope everyone is enjoying the first day of December!


----------



## Angelmarie

@ SHeffie - so so sorry :cry: You have an excellent gameplan though and I wish you lots of luck for your next cycle! Dont forget to pop back in and let us know when you get your bfp! Take good care :hugs:

@ Wellsk - fingers crossed for you! 

@ Mac - have a great wedding day! 

Welcome to all the newbies! Congrats on your :bfp: 

Sorry for tmi :blush: but is anyone scared to go to the loo!??! Not just for a wee... Im so nervous about it even though I know its a silly thing to think!?!??! :dohh:

Im feeling really tired and still getting lots of twinges and sharp pulling pains. Backache has to be the main problem I have though. Yesterday I walked for about 3 miles and my hips and pelvis were soooo stiff and sore. Im concerned I will end up with SPD again like in my last pregnancy. It was awful :nope:

Hope everyone is feeling ok! :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Angel I have the same feeling about the loo... :haha: I keep telling myself to stop being ridiculous lol I feel that it's going to pop out :blush:


----------



## Angelmarie

Oh god - thank you so much. Im so pleased Im not the only one!!! :haha::hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

So today I had the whole huge emotional breakdown that my tests are not getting darker... What do you think?
https://img441.imageshack.us/img441/4185/20121201171448.jpg

Wondfos are really not getting darker, but I tested with somewhat diluted urine. Not showing a pic here.

I know I should stop testing at this point, but I also cannot, because that's the only thing I can monitor this pregnancy...


----------



## JenzyKY

I don't think your test can get too much darker. It's already stole dye from the control line. Your betas are good!


----------



## hellsbells39

:happydance: Sunday, August 4,


----------



## Beemama321

This post goes by so fast, it's hard to keep up and keep track of everything and everyone! Congratulations to all the new :bfp: ladies! 

No one knows yet but my hubby, and it's so hard for us to keep it a secret!!! I'd been feeling achy in my lower abdomen since my positive test, but I've been feeling better yesterday and today, which is such a relief. 

To all you 4+ week ladies, stop testing! You're going to drive yourselves crazy... 

Let's all just relax, and relish in the fact that we are all pregnant!!! Everything else is out of our hands! I'd love to see more positive posts and advice/symptom comparison/dreams and ideas, rather than making all of us worry warts. :hugs::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Beemama321

hellsbells39 said:


> :happydance: Sunday, August 4,

Congrats Hellsbells! Mine the 5th! Woohoo for being pregnant during the summer :dohh::happydance:


----------



## JenzyKY

Yes, Beemama I agree. I've decided I'm excited to be a Mom to this little one whatever happens. No matter how bloated, fat, gassy I feel now. :haha:


----------



## Girly922

Barhanita said:


> So today I had the whole huge emotional breakdown that my tests are not getting darker... What do you think?
> https://img441.imageshack.us/img441/4185/20121201171448.jpg
> 
> Wondfos are really not getting darker, but I tested with somewhat diluted urine. Not showing a pic here.
> 
> I know I should stop testing at this point, but I also cannot, because that's the only thing I can monitor this pregnancy...

I don't think your lines can get any darker!! :haha: I know what you mean about testing though, I've tested loads since I got my bfp just to make sure the lines were darkening. But your lines are amazing! 

Try to relax and enjoy being pregnant :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

Girly922 said:


> I don't think your lines can get any darker!! :haha: I know what you mean about testing though, I've tested loads since I got my bfp just to make sure the lines were darkening. But your lines are amazing!
> 
> Try to relax and enjoy being pregnant :hugs:

Thank you! Your words of reassurance mean a lot to me, you cannot even imagine.


----------



## Girly922

Beemama321 said:


> To all you 4+ week ladies, stop testing! You're going to drive yourselves crazy...

I'm trying, but it's difficult :haha:


----------



## charlie00134

Barhanita hun Iv stopped testing now. the only thing continuing to test can do is to cause you to worry, and that's not good for your little bean. your concentration going to change all the time so so will your tests. also, it's awful to think but tests won't show much for a week I've read and then it's too late to do anything anyway. please try relax hun, I know it's hard but I hate the idea of you not enjoying this because you're freaking out x


----------



## beccybobeccy

I told myself no more tests but I crumpled and bought a digital... It made it very real seeing that word on the screen! 'Pregnant'!! 

AF was due this AM and I am usually like clockwork. 
Guess I won't be zorbiing next week then! Lol but yay!


----------



## CordeliaJ

Barhanita said:


> So today I had the whole huge emotional breakdown that my tests are not getting darker... What do you think?
> https://img441.imageshack.us/img441/4185/20121201171448.jpg
> 
> Wondfos are really not getting darker, but I tested with somewhat diluted urine. Not showing a pic here.
> 
> I know I should stop testing at this point, but I also cannot, because that's the only thing I can monitor this pregnancy...

Ah I thought it was just me with this problem! Don't worry, my tests are still so faint, as faint as they were the first day I found out. I figure though that the line is there, and AF is not, so that's what I need to focus on. I sometimes get scared that there isn't really a baby there at all, but I read in my book that that's also normal. I've had to call in sick to work today because they still don't have any heating (and front doors are kept wide open), and I'm petrified of harming the baby (silly as that sounds). I walk around all day with numb face & hands which can't be good.


----------



## charlie00134

I think it being cold is only a risk if your core body temp drops or your heart slows? not sure tho


----------



## Sholi

hi i'm due on 7th August. very scared for now as it's early days but positive.


----------



## Ellberry

Wow so much happens on here :) congratuations to all the newly found outs :)

So so sorry sheffie!!! :( :( We think I had a chemical last month so hopefully its true about being more fertile!!! xxxxx

Doing ok over here so far! Feeling better too :) Still not sleeping great but now that I can eat a bit more I dont mind too much!


----------



## Sooz

Welcome to all the new ladies!

Sheffie Im so sorry for your loss. I hope next month brings great things for you. :hugs:

I've also stopped testing a couple days ago. I plan on doing a digi towards the end of next week for a 3+ and that's it.

More exciting news is I've booked in now and have a 12 week scan date to aim for. I am feeling so much more energetic with this pregnancy than with my daughter. Im hoping it continues.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I agree with the testing dilema... But I must admit that I am still testing but I will stop. I have been testing every 48 hours to check progression. Today's test was darker than control so I can't keep testing anymore :haha: I have my first appointment this Friday so I really think when I get to see the bean is there and fine I will feel so much better. I don't have any nausea so sometimes I feel that there's no way of knowing I am still pregnant than taking a test, it's just reassuring.


----------



## bloominbroody

Hello ladies & more newbies!!
My cold is deffo on the way out woohoo! My skin is calming down too so i don't feel like a right minger so much lol!
Im really into apple juice atm, also cramps aren't as bad as yesterday.

So glad some of u ladies are realising that testing won't make a difference but make u worry x

I've figured how im gonna break the news now.
Once I've had my 12wk scan mid January I'll post it up on Facebook with the rhyme "roses are red, violets are blue, we're having a baby, its due in # months!"
Or something like that lol x


----------



## Crystal5483

Bloomin ---- why don't you end with "we're having a baby, in August we're due!" 

Then it still rhymes? :) I'm a sucker for rhyme! lol


----------



## lolpants

Yes it needs to rhyme! :haha: I'm a stickler for that too ;)

I cried my eyes out at Charlie winning I'm a celeb last night and being reunited with her daughter - and we had friends here (embarrassing!)

Have work now and then bowling after - my OH was all 'don't pick up heavy balls' etc! 

Have a great day Ladies!

Lol xx


----------



## JenzyKY

My face is getting better too! I felt like a 12 year old. I feel a lot better the last few days.


----------



## bloominbroody

Thanks crystal yep will do that! Im rubbish at rhymes lol x


----------



## readynwilling

Hi Everyone!! Congrats to all the new ladies :wohoo: I have updated the first post, but i had 4 pages to go through (and i have my settings set to 30 posts per page LOL ) So if i missed you i appologize can you repost your EDD or send me a PM!!

Sholi - Congrats - We were in the Nov testing thread togehter!

I had a couple manic days at work (preventing me from being on here too much) and then a super busy day yesterday. 

Sheffie & wellsk - :hugs: im very sorry :( Wellsk i've left you up, until you come tell me you got AF!! your not out until you're out!!


----------



## CordeliaJ

So I've got a whirlwind of stress going on in my life right now (mainly family members being utter *******s). Anyway, everytime something happens I get so pissed off, then try & calm down because I don't want my stress to affect the pregnancy. Thing is, everyday there's a new thing that makes it even worse, I keep thinking they can't do worse but they clearly can.
Anyway, my point is, what do you ladies do to keep calm? Breathing exercises? Herbs? Meditation? Any suggestions welcome, I need them! X


----------



## wannabeprego

@Bloomin, that is a really cute way to announce your pregnancy!!!:flower: I like it!! :winkwink:

@Ready, thanks for updating the first page with my info hun!! :flower:

@Cord, sorry about all of the stress in your life right now hun!! I hope things get better. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: My #1 stress reliver is to go for a nice long walk, i love hiking in the woods. I always feel somuch calmer after going for a nice walk!! :hugs:

AFM, I am still testing daily right now because I am still in my early days. I got my first ever dark pink second line on a FRER this morning in the 3 years I have been TTC!! I literally started crying tears of joy. I did a FRER 2 days ago and the line was super faint, but today it was nice and dark so that was a nice progression!!! I felt like this is finally the real thing and it is official I am pregnant, no more doubting and no way it could be the trigger shot in my system anymore!! I added the new tests to my journal if anyone wants to peek at my tests. The link is in my siggy!! :winkwink:


----------



## Barhanita

My face looks good too, not a pimple, so redness, doesn't feel dry at the same time. And I as well drink a lot of apple juice.

This morning I was trying to swallow a vitamin, but just couldn't. So I had to cut it in tiny little pieces and that was still hard to swallow.

How sore are your breasts? Mine are bad if I wear a bra, and right after I take it off. But after a long time without it they just feel full and just a tiny bit sore. I also don't think they grew much, just became fuller. 

Sorry girls that I am testing. I know that I shouldn't, and that if something goes wrong there is nothing I can do. But the first time around my tests we never consistently darker (I miscarried), the second time it was a chemical, so it was super-light all the time. So this time, after getting a good progression, I cannot stop testing, because I am too scared that it will go away.


----------



## CordeliaJ

Barhanita said:


> My face looks good too, not a pimple, so redness, doesn't feel dry at the same time. And I as well drink a lot of apple juice.
> 
> This morning I was trying to swallow a vitamin, but just couldn't. So I had to cut it in tiny little pieces and that was still hard to swallow.
> 
> How sore are your breasts? Mine are bad if I wear a bra, and right after I take it off. But after a long time without it they just feel full and just a tiny bit sore. I also don't think they grew much, just became fuller.
> 
> Sorry girls that I am testing. I know that I shouldn't, and that if something goes wrong there is nothing I can do. But the first time around my tests we never consistently darker (I miscarried), the second time it was a chemical, so it was super-light all the time. So this time, after getting a good progression, I cannot stop testing, because I am too scared that it will go away.

Are consistently light lines something to be worried about then? I just assumed it was normal....mine are still faint...


----------



## Crystal5483

Just took a nice shower and now I feel nauseous/queasy :(


----------



## bloominbroody

Anyone else gonna be taking 'bump' (bloat) pics? 

Here's mine, stripped dress pic is last week about weds & black top pic is tonights. Think im gonna start showing by early Jan lol 
>> my bloat! https://imageshack.us/photo/photo/705/20121129073323.jpg/

More bloat!>> https://imageshack.us/photo/photo/404/20121202164009.jpg/

come on show ur bloat pics! 

Xxx


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm going to take one in front of the tree today! You can obviously see it in my photo booth pics from the wedding last night too. My juice instead of a drink worked! I guess they just thought I gained weight...


----------



## charlie00134

I think everyone's tests are different so some people might get a nice progression whilst others just have positive :)


----------



## bloominbroody

That's good jenzy, we're at the stage of 'oh she's gained weight!' & ppl don't wanna ask questions incase they're wrong. Yeah show us a pic !


----------



## Sooz

Err, yesterday my MIL pulled my DH aside and asked if I was pregnant as I apparently have 'a bit of a tum on me'.

He said no but Im mortified at the implication! I dont even think Im that bloated and I always measured small with DD.

I wont do pics until 12 weeks like last time.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Bloomin, cute bump pics!! :winkwink: I think I might wait until I am at 5 weeks to take my first bloat/bump pic. Although my belly is already bloated now!!! LOL. In my case it might be because my ovaries are still swollen from my IVF cycle though. 

I have also been having alot of cramping and my breasts have been tender on and off. 

*Quick Question...* When do you girls go in for your first OB appointments? Is it normally at 8 weeks? 

My blood work is this Wednesday to look at my HCG numbers and after that is done I am going to make an appointment with an OB. I was just curious about when I would get seen the first time. :shrug:


----------



## JenzyKY

I am going for a screening appt on Tuesday. They didn't ask how far along I was. I think I go in with the OB around 8 weeks to get an ultrasound. A friend on Facebook with the same insurance/doctor group just put pics up of that time frame.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I will be taking a bloat picture later on today and put it up :haha: I am going for my first scan at 5+6, next friday!


----------



## JenzyKY

Sooz that is so rude of her!! None of her business no matter if you gain a few pounds or if you are pregnant!


----------



## bloominbroody

Aw sooz that's rude of her! My hubbys family are like that with anyone whose slim, the slightest bulge & its gossiped about.

Borr im jealous! I wanna scan! *stamps feet* i won't even see mw til new yr :(
Id love to book an emergency doctors appointment just to get booked in but i know I'll get told off for wasting there time lol 

Thanks wannabe :)
You'll be sick of me soon enough i always take bump pics almost weekly when i get started lol x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Cute bloat bloomin! :rofl: 

I will show my bloat later on...


----------



## charlie00134

I'm going to start time lapse after my first scan


----------



## beccybobeccy

I'm going to do pics after the scan too. Otherwise it's just my flabby belly you all are looking at lol! It's not something I did with My daughter and I regretted it! 

I'm going to call the docs tomorrow and get the ball rolling now that af is no where to be seen and a nice big pink line continues to stare at me! It feels early but it would be good to get the vitimins.


----------



## Barhanita

CordeliaJ said:


> Are consistently light lines something to be worried about then? I just assumed it was normal....mine are still faint...

Well, those are mine from a chemical from August, barely seen for 4 days. That was chemical. If yours are darker than that, you are fine!
https://imageshack.us/a/img4/8665/dsc6179.jpg


My scan is at 6w2d, but that's because of the previous loses and because I am very insistant.


----------



## charlie00134

You'll be in 3 days earlier by calender and 2 days earlier than pregnancy then me :)


----------



## CordeliaJ

Barhanita said:


> CordeliaJ said:
> 
> 
> Are consistently light lines something to be worried about then? I just assumed it was normal....mine are still faint...
> 
> Well, those are mine from a chemical from August, barely seen for 4 days. That was chemical. If yours are darker than that, you are fine!
> https://imageshack.us/a/img4/8665/dsc6179.jpg
> 
> 
> My scan is at 6w2d, but that's because of the previous loses and because I am very insistant.Click to expand...

Well my HPT on Friday was a little darker than that, but yeah it was that light today.


----------



## Barhanita

CordeliaJ said:


> Well my HPT on Friday was a little darker than that, but yeah it was that light today.

Was your pee less concentrated? In very early days it fluctuates a lot, and diluted pee can make a lot of difference. If you are worried maybe you can ask your doctor for a blood test?


----------



## beccybobeccy

Do we have a nickname yet? should be we be like August somethings?....everyone else seems to be jelly beans or sunbeams or junebugs lol...


----------



## JenzyKY

Beccy can you not get vitamins over the counter? Mine are just from the drugstore. Folic acid is so important right now!


----------



## CordeliaJ

Barhanita said:


> CordeliaJ said:
> 
> 
> Well my HPT on Friday was a little darker than that, but yeah it was that light today.
> 
> Was your pee less concentrated? In very early days it fluctuates a lot, and diluted pee can make a lot of difference. If you are worried maybe you can ask your doctor for a blood test?Click to expand...

I don't think it was, it was FMU. I wasn't concerned until now, I just assumed a line is a line and that it could be darker or lighter on some days than others. I didn't realise it could indicate a CP or MC..


----------



## Barhanita

I think in the beginning a few people like "August lions".


----------



## borr.dg.baby

My 5+1 bloat pic :rofl:



Excuse the mess.... :blush:



Do you think it's better than my last week bloat? I mean... is the bloat coming down? I'm not a skinny girl but I am not that big either and this bloat is not normal for me...


----------



## bloominbroody

What about August bumps?


----------



## jm_sr73

I'm due August 7th. I ended up at the ER this morning though with bleeding and was diagnosed with a SCH I'm pretty freaked out about this. I'm really hoping for the best with this pregnancy. I'm 40 years old so I know that alone can complicate things. I have 20 year old daughter and also lost a baby at 16weeks back in 98. With neither pregnancy did I have a SCH so this has me really scared. I am praying everything goes good with this baby.


----------



## Sooz

The problem with lions is anyone due after 23rd is having a Virgo not a Leo. x


----------



## bloominbroody

Borr on the first pic i can just see the poking out a little bit, 
Im similar usually not fat but not slim just medium if thats possible lol my bloat seems huge to me! X


----------



## Barhanita

jm_sr73 said:


> I'm due August 7th. I ended up at the ER this morning though with bleeding and was diagnosed with a SCH I'm pretty freaked out about this. I'm really hoping for the best with this pregnancy. I'm 40 years old so I know that alone can complicate things. I have 20 year old daughter and also lost a baby at 16weeks back in 98. With neither pregnancy did I have a SCH so this has me really scared. I am praying everything goes good with this baby.

I am sorry you had to go to the ER. I think hematomas are common and it's "the best" explanation for the bleeding. I mean, your bleeding is coming from you hematoma, not from losing your baby, which is good. Fingers crossed that it will shrink and eventually disappear.


----------



## Sooz

Barhanita said:


> jm_sr73 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due August 7th. I ended up at the ER this morning though with bleeding and was diagnosed with a SCH I'm pretty freaked out about this. I'm really hoping for the best with this pregnancy. I'm 40 years old so I know that alone can complicate things. I have 20 year old daughter and also lost a baby at 16weeks back in 98. With neither pregnancy did I have a SCH so this has me really scared. I am praying everything goes good with this baby.
> 
> I am sorry you had to go to the ER. I think hematomas are common and it's "the best" explanation for the bleeding. I mean, your bleeding is coming from you hematoma, not from losing your baby, which is good. Fingers crossed that it will shrink and eventually disappear.Click to expand...

I had a hematoma with DD, I bled at 7+9 weeks, it was the latter scan that diagnosed it. I was warned I'd either have more bleeding or it would reabsorb, by my 12 week scan it had totally vanished.

There is a SCH support group in the gestational complications sub forum. x


----------



## twinkletots

Loving the bloat pics! I might try and get one tomorrow. 
Sooz- how rude!! My friend who is early pregnant was on night out last night and got totally harassed by another friend about was she pregnant/ why she not drinking etc. It was in front of lots of people as well so she is totally mad.
I was supposed to go on same night out but backed out as this other girl is notorious for harassing people about being pregnant!
She has 2 kids aswell so you think she would know better, some people are just so insensitive and tactless.

I have midwife appt tomorrow so hoping to get booked in for an early scan ...


----------



## Barhanita

CordeliaJ said:


> I don't think it was, it was FMU. I wasn't concerned until now, I just assumed a line is a line and that it could be darker or lighter on some days than others. I didn't realise it could indicate a CP or MC..

I really did not mean to scare you with my progression obsession! I just know what it means for me, and every woman is different. A line definitely doesn't mean anything about miscarrying. It is simply a very indirect way to guess your hcg levels. But there are too many things involved: your bodies way to process the hormone into your urine, your pee concentration, the test quality and amount of dye. Please do not stress out about it just because I do. I hear that some women never get any darkness in their lines and are still fine.


----------



## Sooz

bloominbroody said:


> What about August bumps?

August Beach Bumps?

I'm racking my brain and struggling for ideas!


----------



## Girly922

Loving the bloat pics! I took my first one on Friday at 4w+0d. Will try to take a pic every Friday. But I'm not sure about posting them just yet, I look so chunky! :cry:


----------



## readynwilling

Oh i think i like August beach bumps the best so far!!


----------



## Sooz

readynwilling said:


> Oh i think i like August beach bumps the best so far!!

Could you add me to 6th when you get a minute please. X


----------



## charlie00134

sooooo tired today. had to drop out of what I was doing at lunch time because I was dizzy and tired. now I'm laid in bed feeling like it was 2 am. think I'm gunna have a hot choc, read some more what to expect when you're expecting and try not to nod off to early.


----------



## Barhanita

I have a very personal and TMI question... Do you continue having sex? I know it's ok, but I have been vey scared. We had sex only once since I found out... I know my OH wants more. Of course he is willing to wait if it's unsafe or doesn't feel right for me.


----------



## beccybobeccy

JenzyKY said:


> Beccy can you not get vitamins over the counter? Mine are just from the drugstore. Folic acid is so important right now!

I'm already on the folic acid honey :flower: I just thought about the multi vits... They cost so much over the counter and the midwives let you have them for free! Heheh!


----------



## twinkletots

It is supposed to be completely safe to have sex unless you have a complication where its not advised.
Having had 2 miscarriages though I am a bit wary, I mean if I can't have a hot bath or drink caffeine is it really safe to have that in there?!!


----------



## twinkletots

Girly922 said:


> Loving the bloat pics! I took my first one on Friday at 4w+0d. Will try to take a pic every Friday. But I'm not sure about posting them just yet, I look so chunky! :cry:

I just took a bloat pic then though no way am I posting that! I just look fat!


----------



## JenzyKY

beccybobeccy said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Beccy can you not get vitamins over the counter? Mine are just from the drugstore. Folic acid is so important right now!
> 
> I'm already on the folic acid honey :flower: I just thought about the multi vits... They cost so much over the counter and the midwives let you have them for free! Heheh!Click to expand...

Good!! They are cheap over here so I don't think to even ask for a prescription for it!


----------



## beccybobeccy

Barhanita said:


> jm_sr73 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due August 7th. I ended up at the ER this morning though with bleeding and was diagnosed with a SCH I'm pretty freaked out about this. I'm really hoping for the best with this pregnancy. I'm 40 years old so I know that alone can complicate things. I have 20 year old daughter and also lost a baby at 16weeks back in 98. With neither pregnancy did I have a SCH so this has me really scared. I am praying everything goes good with this baby.
> 
> I am sorry you had to go to the ER. I think hematomas are common and it's "the best" explanation for the bleeding. I mean, your bleeding is coming from you hematoma, not from losing your baby, which is good. Fingers crossed that it will shrink and eventually disappear.Click to expand...

I had a haemotoma with my first and everything turned out fine. It was scary though as I constantly thought I was losing her. Eventually the clot got absorbed and I passed a large portion of it (that was the worst bit) but I had bright red spotting/bleeding for 2 weeks. Just try not to worry and get some rest, It can't hurt to put your feet up for a while x


----------



## beccybobeccy

JenzyKY said:


> beccybobeccy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Beccy can you not get vitamins over the counter? Mine are just from the drugstore. Folic acid is so important right now!
> 
> I'm already on the folic acid honey :flower: I just thought about the multi vits... They cost so much over the counter and the midwives let you have them for free! Heheh!Click to expand...
> 
> Good!! They are cheap over here so I don't think to even ask for a prescription for it!Click to expand...

I'm just a cheapskate! :winkwink:


----------



## JenzyKY

Barhanita said:


> I have a very personal and TMI question... Do you continue having sex? I know it's ok, but I have been vey scared. We had sex only once since I found out... I know my OH wants more. Of course he is willing to wait if it's unsafe or doesn't feel right for me.

It's supposed to be safe, but honestly I've not felt at all up to it. Plus, scared of bleeding....


----------



## Barhanita

twinkletots said:


> Having had 2 miscarriages though I am a bit wary, I mean if I can't have a hot bath or drink caffeine is it really safe to have that in there?!!

That's exactly how I feel after two loses!


----------



## Girly922

twinkletots said:


> I just took a bloat pic then though no way am I posting that! I just look fat!

That's exactly what I thought!! Lol.


----------



## Barhanita

JenzyKY said:


> It's supposed to be safe, but honestly I've not felt at all up to it. Plus, scared of bleeding....

Me neither. I think my OH is really disappointed though after having sex everyday all the weeks before I got bfp. But he understands.


----------



## benjismom

Hey everyone, I havent had time to read the whole thread yet, but I was hoping I can Join, Im due August 3rd along with one of my friends from the TWW thread -- Borg:) :happydance:


----------



## charlie00134

my oh knows it's safe and doesn't seem to like taking my body feels like crap and I'm knackered as an answer, that being said when we have its still been enjoyable. think it's a personal pref thing


----------



## Girly922

Barhanita said:


> I have a very personal and TMI question... Do you continue having sex? I know it's ok, but I have been vey scared. We had sex only once since I found out... I know my OH wants more. Of course he is willing to wait if it's unsafe or doesn't feel right for me.

This is my worry. I know plenty of women do but I don't like the idea of DTD just yet.


----------



## charlie00134

JenzyKY said:


> beccybobeccy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Beccy can you not get vitamins over the counter? Mine are just from the drugstore. Folic acid is so important right now!
> 
> I'm already on the folic acid honey :flower: I just thought about the multi vits... They cost so much over the counter and the midwives let you have them for free! Heheh!Click to expand...
> 
> Good!! They are cheap over here so I don't think to even ask for a prescription for it!Click to expand...

I'm taking folic acid, iron and calcium from the supermarket which works out pretty cheap. although this has more to do with multivitamins making me sick.


----------



## Barhanita

Does this count as a bloat? 
https://img211.imageshack.us/img211/8424/201212021241131.jpg


----------



## benjismom

only if mine does! see avatar. 

:flower:


----------



## Barhanita

benjismom said:


> only if mine does! see avatar.
> :flower:

Yours is beautiful!


----------



## benjismom

Barhanita said:



> benjismom said:
> 
> 
> only if mine does! see avatar.
> :flower:
> 
> Yours is beautiful!Click to expand...


Aww thank you :D This is my second pregnancy my first son is almost 5 now... i heard you show REALLY early for the second cause your already all stretched out. so i don't think mine is too much bloat


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I'd love a little cute bump like yours!

I think I already look pregant sometimes when I've just eaten too much!!

Hopefully healthy eating will help lose the fatty belly and my baby belly will pop through x


----------



## lsmarie143

Not a skinny Minnie but definitely have a bloaty Bump.


----------



## lolpants

Ok Nausea has really hit today :( Also getting a lot of white creamy discharge - hoping its not from :dtd: ;)

I am a larger lady - size 20-22 UK, I didn't look pregnant with Phoebe till the last few weeks, didn't need maternity clothes till last few weeks and never got a D bump and had more of an upside down B bump!! :( Needless to say I won't be taking bump pics as it just depresses me how unpregnant and just more fat I look!! 

Loving the tiny ickle bloat pics though! :)

And thanks for adding me to front page Readynwilling!

Maybe you could do a poll of the names suggested Readynwillling? Maybe avoid Lions for the babies that do come later in the month but the months birthstone is Peridot and the flower is Gladiolus .. _August: The flower for this month is the Gladiolus. It blooms in a variety of colours like red, pink, white, yellow and orange. It stands for sincerity and symbolises strength of character._ Maybe something involving one of these?

Lol xx


----------



## futrbabymaker

My due date is August 4th :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

jm_sr73 said:


> I'm due August 7th. I ended up at the ER this morning though with bleeding and was diagnosed with a SCH I'm pretty freaked out about this. I'm really hoping for the best with this pregnancy. I'm 40 years old so I know that alone can complicate things. I have 20 year old daughter and also lost a baby at 16weeks back in 98. With neither pregnancy did I have a SCH so this has me really scared. I am praying everything goes good with this baby.

I'm so sorry to hear you are going through this :hugs:



bloominbroody said:


> Borr on the first pic i can just see the poking out a little bit,
> Im similar usually not fat but not slim just medium if thats possible lol my bloat seems huge to me! X

:haha: thanks! I feel huge... :nope:



Girly922 said:


> Loving the bloat pics! I took my first one on Friday at 4w+0d. Will try to take a pic every Friday. But I'm not sure about posting them just yet, I look so chunky! :cry:

Oh come on! Post! 



Barhanita said:


> I have a very personal and TMI question... Do you continue having sex? I know it's ok, but I have been vey scared. We had sex only once since I found out... I know my OH wants more. Of course he is willing to wait if it's unsafe or doesn't feel right for me.

I have not had any sex since I found out I was pregnant... I talked to DH about it and told him I feel scared, he says he does too.. I am feeling better so I am thinking about getting to it lol 



twinkletots said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> Loving the bloat pics! I took my first one on Friday at 4w+0d. Will try to take a pic every Friday. But I'm not sure about posting them just yet, I look so chunky! :cry:
> 
> I just took a bloat pic then though no way am I posting that! I just look fat!Click to expand...

Post! Post! 



benjismom said:


> Hey everyone, I havent had time to read the whole thread yet, but I was hoping I can Join, Im due August 3rd along with one of my friends from the TWW thread -- Borg:) :happydance:

Hey Benjismom!! So good to see you here! Congratulations! :happydance: We are due on the same day! :friends:



Barhanita said:


> Does this count as a bloat?

Cute bloat! 



Welcome all new ladies!!! :kiss: Congratulations!


----------



## wannabeprego

Cute bump pics ladies!!!! :winkwink: 

@JM, I am so sorry about the bleeding. I hope it stops soon!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:

@Jenzky, I have been nervous about having :sex: too!! My DH & me did it once a few days ago and everything seemed okay. But since it is so early and I am having all kinds of cramping I am worried that having :sex: could cause spotting. :wacko: I know some ladies that are high risk and their DR's tell them not to for 12 weeks, so I would suggest talking to your DR about it and seeing what they recommend. :hugs::hugs:

@Benji, welcome to the group!! Congrats on your pregnancy!! H&H 9 months to you!! 

As far as vitamins, I am on a women's multi vitamin and a folic acid supplement. I can't take my prenatals because they make my heart race for some reason. :dohh:


----------



## wannabeprego

futrbabymaker said:


> My due date is August 4th :)

Welcome to the group and Congrats on your BFP!! :flower:

https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x41/ressiej/Welcome%20to%20the%20Group/welcomecat1.gif


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh that's a warm welcome wannabeprego!!! I love this group, everyone is so nice! :hugs:


----------



## Beemama321

Phew, trying to keep up on all the threads!!

Welcome to all the newbies!!! YAY!!!! :happydance:

As for sex during pregnancy, for my first two pregnancies we didn't really partake... I was always too nervous and my husband didn't have a problem with it. I figured a 9 month break wouldn't hurt anyone and it put my mind at ease.

Sorry for you SCH problems, I hope so much for all that to not have a negative effect. 

I feel totally bloated too!!!! Thank goodness I'm not the only one. With my first son, I was like 4-5 months before I even started to remotely show. And I'm 5'2 and 100lbs. 

With my second son, I showed soooo much sooner! I think because the muscles were already used to it or something. I think I had a small bump by 3 months already and I had hit my pre pregnancy size before I got pregnant with him. We will see what this pregnancy brings! My 5 weeks starts tomorrow! YAY!


----------



## Crystal5483

First scan tomorrow.... Eek! I'm really hoping to see a yoke sac! 

Last April at 5+2 the sac was empty. This time I will also be 5+2 :) so hoping to see ANYTHING!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Crystal good luck with your scan tomorrow!! I hope it goes really great!! :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Well, TMI, but DH and I bd even though I was nervous. No more for a long time as I have had a few tiny drops of blood afterwards. Trying to control my panic. :shy:


----------



## JenzyKY

Here's my bloat picture. It looks much worse with my shirt up, but I'm not sure I am willing to show that! I could barely fasten the jeans... :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9431.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bloominbroody

Aww loving the bloat pics!

I've not bd since my bfp either, i really don't feel upto it yet like I've lost my libido a bit. Im sure in the months to come I'll be back to my horny self lol! I was with my last two aswell.

Sorry to hear about the SCH problems hun, it must be a relief to hear a few of the women here have had it x

im considering taking a preg multi vit but its hard finding one that won't cause me constipation. For now im on b vit complex & folic acid.

Is it safe to ride a bicycle? We're all getting one for xmas as a family so we can go out riding together 

today im going library for the free internet so i can sign up for free stuff as it takes forever on my phone 
x


----------



## charlie00134

morning all. 
good luck at your scan today crystal!


----------



## Barhanita

Crystal5483 said:


> First scan tomorrow.... Eek! I'm really hoping to see a yoke sac!

Good luck!!!!


----------



## bloominbroody

Good luck Crystal ! C


----------



## lolpants

Good luck Crystal! xx


----------



## twinkletots

Good luck Crystal, will be thinking of you!

I am going to midwife today so going to see if can book a scan in. Also going to ask her about bd'ing. I have carried on throughout all my last 3 pregnancies but since my 2 losses I am just trying to avoid anything that might be a problem. 
Basically stop everything I love! no aerobic exercise, no caffeine, no yummy cheeses, no hot baths and no bd :cry: Hopefully it will be worth it though.

This is my bloat picture this morning, it's actually not too bad cos its first thing but grows to about ten times that by end of the day, why is that?!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0309.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Scottish

HI EVERY BODY!

i have just been to my doctors, just let her know that i have a positive hpt last week and she told me to make an appointment with midwife for first booking visit. the annoying thing is the midwife is there on tuesdays and thursdays. i work all day tuesday and thursday morning so the first appointment i could get is thursday 20th december.

when was your first booking visit with midwife (UK) ?


----------



## charlie00134

mine is 17th December when I'll be 6+4


----------



## twinkletots

Scottish said:


> HI EVERY BODY!
> 
> i have just been to my doctors, just let her know that i have a positive hpt last week and she told me to make an appointment with midwife for first booking visit. the annoying thing is the midwife is there on tuesdays and thursdays. i work all day tuesday and thursday morning so the first appointment i could get is thursday 20th december.
> 
> when was your first booking visit with midwife (UK) ?

Hi Scottish ( I am also scottish!) I have my first appt with midwife today ( I am 5 weeks). Luckily the days she works are also the days I am off work. Think it depends how busy they are as to when you get an appointment but don't think they are that worried about seeing you before 8-10 weeks so as long as its before that.
However us impatient mamas want to be seen way sooner!


----------



## Scottish

charlie00134 said:


> mine is 17th December when I'll be 6+4

ah thanks.:thumbup:
i wasnt sure when exactly it was supposed to be but i will be 6+6 at mine so i think thats about right!

brr its cold here we have snow!!


----------



## Sooz

With my daughter it was 6+3 but this time it was 4 weeks due to complications in my previous pregnancy.

7-8 weeks seems to be the UK average though.


----------



## Scottish

twinkletots said:


> Scottish said:
> 
> 
> HI EVERY BODY!
> 
> i have just been to my doctors, just let her know that i have a positive hpt last week and she told me to make an appointment with midwife for first booking visit. the annoying thing is the midwife is there on tuesdays and thursdays. i work all day tuesday and thursday morning so the first appointment i could get is thursday 20th december.
> 
> when was your first booking visit with midwife (UK) ?
> 
> Hi Scottish ( I am also scottish!) I have my first appt with midwife today ( I am 5 weeks). Luckily the days she works are also the days I am off work. Think it depends how busy they are as to when you get an appointment but don't think they are that worried about seeing you before 8-10 weeks so as long as its before that.
> However us impatient mamas want to be seen way sooner!Click to expand...

oh good luck! let us know how you get on

I was offered an appointment tomorrow but am working and dont want to ask for it of as its to soon to tell them i am pg!
the next one available was the 20th which seems like forever away lol i am sure it will fly by though


----------



## twinkletots

Scottish said:


> twinkletots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scottish said:
> 
> 
> HI EVERY BODY!
> 
> i have just been to my doctors, just let her know that i have a positive hpt last week and she told me to make an appointment with midwife for first booking visit. the annoying thing is the midwife is there on tuesdays and thursdays. i work all day tuesday and thursday morning so the first appointment i could get is thursday 20th december.
> 
> when was your first booking visit with midwife (UK) ?
> 
> Hi Scottish ( I am also scottish!) I have my first appt with midwife today ( I am 5 weeks). Luckily the days she works are also the days I am off work. Think it depends how busy they are as to when you get an appointment but don't think they are that worried about seeing you before 8-10 weeks so as long as its before that.
> 
> 
> However us impatient mamas want to be seen way sooner!Click to expand...
> 
> oh good luck! let us know how you get on
> 
> I was offered an appointment tomorrow but am working and dont want to ask for it of as its to soon to tell them i am pg!
> the next one available was the 20th which seems like forever away lol i am sure it will fly by thoughClick to expand...

The waiting is a killer but we have a long way to go! Lots of snow here too making August seem even more of a lifetime away.
Wher in Scotland are you?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good morning! Crystal GL! I will be thinking of you, update us! 

As for vitamins, I am only taking folic acid, my doctor said that as the pregnancy progresses he will do more tests to see if I need any other vitamin but that for now folic acid is fine. 

My appointment is on friday and I am counting the days, I have mixed feelings of scared and exited.... I will be 5+6 so almost 6... I implanted at 7DPO so I am hoping I get to see something.


----------



## Scottish

twinkletots said:


> Scottish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scottish said:
> 
> 
> HI EVERY BODY!
> 
> i have just been to my doctors, just let her know that i have a positive hpt last week and she told me to make an appointment with midwife for first booking visit. the annoying thing is the midwife is there on tuesdays and thursdays. i work all day tuesday and thursday morning so the first appointment i could get is thursday 20th december.
> 
> when was your first booking visit with midwife (UK) ?
> 
> Hi Scottish ( I am also scottish!) I have my first appt with midwife today ( I am 5 weeks). Luckily the days she works are also the days I am off work. Think it depends how busy they are as to when you get an appointment but don't think they are that worried about seeing you before 8-10 weeks so as long as its before that.
> 
> 
> However us impatient mamas want to be seen way sooner!Click to expand...
> 
> oh good luck! let us know how you get on
> 
> I was offered an appointment tomorrow but am working and dont want to ask for it of as its to soon to tell them i am pg!
> the next one available was the 20th which seems like forever away lol i am sure it will fly by thoughClick to expand...
> 
> The waiting is a killer but we have a long way to go! Lots of snow here too making August seem even more of a lifetime away.
> Wher in Scotland are you?Click to expand...

it is a killer especially when finding out so early on!
i am trying to decide when to tell my close family, ive only told OH. i have a 9 year old DD but i am thinking i might wait till near 12 weeks before i tell her as i am frightened something might happen and i dont want her getting upset.

Iam thinking i might tell close family at xmas!

I stay in Paisley but i am originally a highland lass at heart lol where you from?


----------



## Scottish

borr.dg.baby said:


> Good morning! Crystal GL! I will be thinking of you, update us!
> 
> As for vitamins, I am only taking folic acid, my doctor said that as the pregnancy progresses he will do more tests to see if I need any other vitamin but that for now folic acid is fine.
> 
> My appointment is on friday and I am counting the days, I have mixed feelings of scared and exited.... I will be 5+6 so almost 6... I implanted at 7DPO so I am hoping I get to see something.

Hi :)
i just take folic acid as well which is what my doctor advised me to this morning but i have been taking it since May!

good luck on friday!


----------



## twinkletots

I am in houston so we are almost neighbours!! we will both go to RAH.
I have a DD too who is nearly 4. Not planning to tell anyone after my two losses so hoping this is the sticky bean!


----------



## CordeliaJ

So I went to the early pregnancy unit today (after being advised to get a scan by my dr). As I suspected, the nurse told me it was too early to do a scan. So they sent me off for bloodwork instead. She's going to check the levels to find out if it's going well or not - she also said if the levels were high then they could scan. I guess I will have to wait and see.
At least this lady said cramps were normal which is not what the doc implied. Phew.


----------



## Crystal5483

1 hour 36 minutes!


----------



## MzMcCray

my husband and i are due august 6th first time mommy :) so happy


----------



## readynwilling

Good luck Crystal! I can't wait to hear your GOOD NEWS! (PMA!!)

I have my 1st midwife appt wednesday - with my 1st i didnt' see my Dr till i was 8 weeks, but i booked with a midwife this time and they made an appt for 6 weeks :shrug: my guess is that because i have known my GP my whole life i don't need to go for a meet and greet, but i don't know the midwives so i get to go in sooner. 

I take prenatals... when i remember :dohh: last pregnancy i took 1.5 bottles (150 vitamins... ) a pregnancy is 280 days long LOL. I know for a fact i have forgotten most days last week. Will go set a reminder on my phone now. Once i tell the girls at work i can leave them out on my desk where i can SEE them and i will remember to take. But they are hidden away in a cupboard right now, so i forget :(

With J i told my family right away (4 weeks) because SHOULD something bad happen i would want them to know so i had their shoulders to cry on. I told everyone else at 12 weeks. HOWEVER my mom and MIL are big blabber mouths and told a bunch of people early, so they lost that priviledge. This time we are telling everyone at xmas (almost 9 weeks)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations MzMcCray!! 

I am patiently waiting for news Crystal!


----------



## MzMcCray

is it normal to have some cramping ???


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yes, cramping is normal as long as it's not too strong or with blood.


----------



## MzMcCray

thank you i was so worried i was up all nite and my doctors appt. isnt until january 10th


----------



## CordeliaJ

MzMcCray said:


> thank you i was so worried i was up all nite and my doctors appt. isnt until january 10th

Yeah don't worry I have cramping too. When it's mild I don't mind it because then I feel like it's actually there, but when it gets a bit stronger it can be quite stressful.


----------



## MzMcCray

thanks :) this is my first pregnancy so im real nervous and my husband has already pretty much told everyone even random people in the store weve been trying for a year so i guess hes real happy


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Aw that's cute how exited he is! We told everyone as soon as we found out, some ladies prefer not telling until later on in case something goes wrong. 

It's my first pregnancy too, and many ladies in here are also first time mommies!


----------



## MzMcCray

congratulations :) when are you due


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks! I am due August 3!


----------



## Crystal5483

Measuring 5w3d and it's in the right spot. So I guess my new EDD is 8/2! Currently showing "empty" but they said that's normal and the US tech said she felt "positive" for when I come back!


----------



## CordeliaJ

MzMcCray said:


> thanks :) this is my first pregnancy so im real nervous and my husband has already pretty much told everyone even random people in the store weve been trying for a year so i guess hes real happy

Aw that's sweet. My DH is the same, he's told loads of people at work (even though I'm a bit nervous cause it's still so early). This is our first pregnancy too. X


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats CRYSTAL!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

yay Crystal!!!! It's so beautiful!


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm still so nervous just bc nothing can be seen yet! Just hoping they're hiding right now!


----------



## wannabeprego

@MZmcray, Welcome to the group!! H&H 9 months to you!! :flower:

@Crystal, I can't wait to hear your results hun!! :winkwink:

I have lots of cramping as well. I am bloated too and it feels tight in my belly like everything is squished in there and having a hard time fitting, if that makes any sense. Plus I feel like I am going to the bathroom alot more, number 2 alot more as well as number 1. :haha::blush: Anybody else spending more time in the bathroom? :shrug:I think I will feel better once AF is for sure late because right now I am nervous AF could still show up since it is so early. My FRER looks great today though!!https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC09698.jpg


----------



## MzMcCray

yea im really nervous too


----------



## MzMcCray

wannabeprego: omg i feel like i have to pee every couple of minutes and i have the worst acid reflux its amazing how this early im already peeing this much


----------



## wannabeprego

Crystal5483 said:


> View attachment 526229
> 
> 
> Measuring 5w3d and it's in the right spot. So I guess my new EDD is 8/2! Currently showing "empty" but they said that's normal and the US tech said she felt "positive" for when I come back!

Congrats hun!!:happydance: I posted asking for an update before i saw your response!! H&H 9 months to you!!:flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

It's 10am and I have peed 5 times :haha:


----------



## MzMcCray

its seems like its worse at nite though but im deffinetly going a lot


----------



## readynwilling

Wannabepreggo: I don't know that much about IVF/IUI but 5 day embies are pretty well established no?? I seem to recall from some of my Bnb LTTC buds that they often do 2-3 3day or 1 or2 5 days?? so with 3 5 days you could have LOTS of babies!! LOL I can't wait to find out how many you have growing in there!!!


----------



## mac1979

There is so much to catch up on in this thread. My wedding was awesome and went off without a hitch. I feel so incredibly lucky in life right now. 

Congrats to all the newly pregnant ladies on here!!

I am feeling so good today no nausea, no hurting tummy muscles, my dog is a bit emo but I think he knows I am starting my new job tomorrow and won't be able cuddle all day any more.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome back Mac! Congratulations on the wedding!


----------



## Scottish

Crystal5483 said:


> View attachment 526229
> 
> 
> Measuring 5w3d and it's in the right spot. So I guess my new EDD is 8/2! Currently showing "empty" but they said that's normal and the US tech said she felt "positive" for when I come back!

That's an amazing scan! Congrats to you :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay Crystal! When is your next scan?

Mac, yay for an awesome wedding! I feel a lot better now too. 

I had some pretty decent cramps last night after peeing. Guess I will have to ask the nurse practitioner about that tomorrow.


----------



## lolpants

congrats Crystal & Mac!!

I had massive dizzy spell earlier - almost fainted and then threw up.. oh the pleasures of 1st tri!! Wouldn't change it for the world though!!!

Just rung my drs to find out process and all they said is I have to get a pregnancy pack from them? I'm in Wales, UK, anyone else? Anyone else know the rough process here? Changed since I had DD

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Hey chicas!

Im Paola, 28, pregnant with first baby, and TTC for 2 years! Im due August 7th! :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations Paola! and Welcome!


----------



## pola17

Thanks! :happydance:


----------



## CordeliaJ

wannabeprego said:


> @MZmcray, Welcome to the group!! H&H 9 months to you!! :flower:
> 
> @Crystal, I can't wait to hear your results hun!! :winkwink:
> 
> I have lots of cramping as well. I am bloated too and it feels tight in my belly like everything is squished in there and having a hard time fitting, if that makes any sense. Plus I feel like I am going to the bathroom alot more, number 2 alot more as well as number 1. :haha::blush: Anybody else spending more time in the bathroom? :shrug:I think I will feel better once AF is for sure late because right now I am nervous AF could still show up since it is so early. My FRER looks great today though!!https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC09698.jpg

That's a beautiful line! Even at 16dpo which is the last time I tested, I didn't get a line as strong as that. I know what you mean, I'm always in the bathroom now! Also I find that while I need to pee a lot, it's difficult to push out because it feels like there's a pressure there (I guess the uterus expanding etc). Today I had my first throwing up sesh (yuck!) from morning sickness, up until now it's just been nausea. So sleepy as well. Glad to see someone else still in the early stages like me, I can't wait to move on a few weeks.


----------



## bloominbroody

lolpants said:


> congrats Crystal & Mac!!
> 
> I had massive dizzy spell earlier - almost fainted and then threw up.. oh the pleasures of 1st tri!! Wouldn't change it for the world though!!!
> 
> Just rung my drs to find out process and all they said is I have to get a pregnancy pack from them? I'm in Wales, UK, anyone else? Anyone else know the rough process here? Changed since I had DD
> 
> Lol xx

im in Wales uk too, the receptionist couldn't care less what i wanted to see doc for just said next appointment is 21st December. My last two pregnancies i was living in my home town leicester where they seem to care more, but i think that's just the receptionist as my doc is lovely x


----------



## mama d

Congrats on the scan, Crystal! And welcome to all of our newly pregnant August friends!

I'm losing patience for my scan...it's not for another week and a half! Ahhhh! :)

Also, I'm starving today. Beyond starving even...I could eat constantly. Ugh!


----------



## bloominbroody

Hi mama I've been like that too i keep buying multi cereal bar packs to keep me going between meals.
Crystal glad the scan went well hun x


----------



## Barhanita

Welcome everyone who just joined!

Crystal - great news!!!

Mac - congratulations on your wedding.


----------



## CordeliaJ

bloominbroody said:


> Hi mama I've been like that too i keep buying multi cereal bar packs to keep me going between meals.
> Crystal glad the scan went well hun x

I eat belvita biscuits all day long! I constantly need snacks


----------



## lolpants

drs receptionists are the anti christ round here!!

I love belvitas too!! :)

Welcome new ladies!!

And Kate n Wills are expecting too!! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## bloominbroody

I heard that too on the bounty fan page! Anyone know when she's due? X


----------



## CordeliaJ

bloominbroody said:


> I heard that too on the bounty fan page! Anyone know when she's due? X

Yeah I just heard that too! Not sure how far along but she's definitely under 12 weeks. Maybe she'll be August too!


----------



## pola17

I read about Kate Middleton and got so excited as well!! :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

She has bad sickness so somewhere between 6-12weeks at a guess - more likely a June or July baby, but still a Summer 2013 baby like ours :)

Lol xx


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies can I join due August 8!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks ladies. Not out if the woods yet! Next scan is Monday the 10th to confirm there's a baby!


----------



## charlie00134

great scan crystal :)
congratulations Mac glad it was a lovely day

welcome and congratulations newbies. 

I've been reasonably symptom free the last couple of days, couple of waves of nausea and absolute exhaustion but that's about it. not panicked though think I'm just getting over the initial shock lol


----------



## JenzyKY

Welcome new Moms!! There are so many of us! 

I'm an appleseed now!!!!! 

I saw that Kate was pregnant. It stinks she is so sick! I guess the rumors were finally correct! :haha:

Charlie, I've not had many symptoms either the last few days. At least, nothing that is hard to deal with.


----------



## setarei

Welcome to all the new comers!

@Mac congrats on the wedding.

@Crystal, nice scan. I'm hoping my doc will do an early scan when I see him on Wednesday (I'm high risk).


----------



## charlie00134

a week ago I'd have freaked at my lack of symptoms but now the only thing that will panic me will be bleeding I think


----------



## readynwilling

Im the exact same Charlie00134! I had zero symptoms with my first, just counted myself as lucky... so as long as im not bleeding im A-OK :thumbup: May i ask who is in your avatar??


----------



## Barhanita

Ok, girls help me with my craziness. So I found out amazing news at work about my project. And it made me so upset! Somehow I am afraid that good luck at work will take good luck from my pregnancy... I know I crazy it sounds, but please tell it's not true!


----------



## readynwilling

nope not true! in fact it comes in 3's Barhanita... so you have one more AWESOME thing comming your way LOL


----------



## Kerjack

Hi ladies may I join? I got a faint bfp this morning on an IC, plus a few faint ones a couple days ago. I'm gunna test with a frer tonight just to be on the safe side. I'm not 100% on my edd but my phone app says around August 14th. 

Looking forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## JenzyKY

I agree with readynwilling. You have another good thing coming for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## bloominbroody

Barhanita said:


> Ok, girls help me with my craziness. So I found out amazing news at work about my project. And it made me so upset! Somehow I am afraid that good luck at work will take good luck from my pregnancy... I know I crazy it sounds, but please tell it's not true!

aw its not true good luck is good luck it won't steal ur pregnancy luck x

charlie im quite symptom free apart from being awake from 4am everyday! I agree too i will only panic if i bleed.

Ok wanna see something so cute!?
I just spotted this!!
https://m.notonthehighstreet.com/tu...book&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=Christmas 

I gotta have me one of those! But i£25 is alot so I'll shop around x


----------



## CordeliaJ

Kerjack said:


> Hi ladies may I join? I got a faint bfp this morning on an IC, plus a few faint ones a couple days ago. I'm gunna test with a frer tonight just to be on the safe side. I'm not 100% on my edd but my phone app says around August 14th.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know all of you!

Congrats and keep us posted!! :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats Kerjack!! 

I don't really have any symtoms either, just sleepy.. my sore boobs are gone... I don't want to worry either.


----------



## JenzyKY

Borr, my boobs come and go. 

Bloominbroody, that's cute! I've never seen a star one. That'd be cute to use while in a stroller just not while sleeping in crib but I'm a scaredycat with risks on sleeping like no bumper pads for me!


----------



## mac1979

Bloominbroody, if you are crafty or do any sewing, that could be made cheaply and quickly I bet.


----------



## bloominbroody

I can knit but cant sew at all lol im sure ebay will have them cheaper tho x


----------



## charlie00134

readynwilling said:


> Im the exact same Charlie00134! I had zero symptoms with my first, just counted myself as lucky... so as long as im not bleeding im A-OK :thumbup: May i ask who is in your avatar??

That would be me :)


----------



## Girly922

I too thought my symptoms had calmed over the last couple of days. Little bit of nausea but nothing too much. Until today, I had my first and second throwing up session. My boobs are tender again today. 

But I won't complain about it, it shows my little ginge (our nickname for our little bean/bump) is doing well. And poor Kate Middleton isn't doing so hot with the lovely morning sickness.


----------



## CordeliaJ

Oh man. I've got my mother staying with me for the week (which is stressful in itself). Anyway, I'm quite bloated already and do have a little bump, and the first thing she says is "you shouldn't be showing that early, you're obviously eating too much". Typical, she's so weight obsessed. It's just really irritating because I'm probably eating less than normal only a bit more often & I know it's bloating & there's nothing I can do. Anyone else have an issue like this? Ugh, so annoying and just made me feel really bad.


----------



## JenzyKY

That's ridiculous. It's definitely bloat! I am eating more and have gained a little weight. I can't help it though. It's like I can't go without eating. My body says I must. I am a small girl so any weight shows quickly.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Cordelia that is awful! It's bloat! Just ignore the comments!


----------



## Kerjack

Wow CordeliaJ! That is just plain rude. Everyone knows, well should, at this point that its just bloat! I'm sorry she's being difficult :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

CordeliaJ said:


> Oh man. I've got my mother staying with me for the week (which is stressful in itself). Anyway, I'm quite bloated already and do have a little bump, and the first thing she says is "you shouldn't be showing that early, you're obviously eating too much". Typical, she's so weight obsessed. It's just really irritating because I'm probably eating less than normal only a bit more often & I know it's bloating & there's nothing I can do. Anyone else have an issue like this? Ugh, so annoying and just made me feel really bad.

Yep my MIL asked my DH if I was pregnant the other day because I apparently have a bit of a tum on me, in her words. I'm still fuming. It is never OK to comment on a non pregnant ladies weight, so why on earth does that etiquette go out the window in pregnancy?!

A bit of bloat is totally normal and it will eventually subside. x


----------



## twinkletots

Welcome newbies!! August is going to be a busy month for midwives!

Some people are just mean Cordelia, don't take that rubbish to heart. I have also put on a few pounds and eating way more than usual and if anyone dares comment they will get their head bitten off (hormones!)

I am also in the minimal symptoms group except for insomnia and constant eating.

So had midwife appt today, she was 40mins late and rushed off her feet. I am now booked in for scan at 7and half weeks pregnant. Pleased to get scan but didn't lose my lst two until after 8 and half weeks pregnant so feel its too early?
Also my blood pressure was 150/90 and it's usually 90/60!! wtf?! should I be worried?!

I know what you mean about too many good things coming at once and worrying you are due something bad but sure you deserve all the good stuff coming your way :flower:


----------



## charlie00134

I'm already pretty chunky so no one will notice.


----------



## Barhanita

charlie00134 said:


> I'm already pretty chunky so no one will notice.

I love your new pic! But I don't recognize you anymore.


----------



## twinkletots

Think everyone will be a little chunkier by the end of Christmas!! good time to be preggars as just blame it on the turkey and chocs.

FOrgot to say congrats Crystal on your happy scan pic!


----------



## CordeliaJ

Thanks girls :)
I feel a bit better now!


----------



## Barhanita

twinkletots said:


> I know what you mean about too many good things coming at once and worrying you are due something bad but sure you deserve all the good stuff coming your way :flower:

Exactly! I hope it'a just a lucky time for me, after all the hard things I had to go through earlier this year.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Barhanita it's Ok to feel that way but it's best to accept the blessing that are coming to you!


----------



## charlie00134

Barhanita said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> I'm already pretty chunky so no one will notice.
> 
> I love your new pic! But I don't recognize you anymore.Click to expand...

thanks, just thought I better change it in case someone finds my posts while googling lol x x


----------



## Crystal5483

I look 6 months already - cuz I'm bigger to begin with lol


----------



## Crystal5483

Grrr not sure why it's on it's side!


----------



## twinkletots

It looks cute crystal!

Talking about how difficult it is to keep early pregnancy under wraps, my neighbour was in docs waiting room as I get called in to see the midwife ( why would anyone be seeing the midwife if they were not preggo) then I have to walk out health centre with huge pregnancy folder and run in to woman that works at my daughters nursery.

Maybe I will just get a t-shirt saying I'm not fat it's just early pregnancy bloat and be done with the speculation


----------



## charlie00134

I'm hoping I don't bump into anyone at the midwife but I can get away with scans etc cos I already have those.


----------



## Girly922

I'm just hoping that my midwife appt won't be on a Monday or Thursday. Our admin girl at work also works at the dr's those days every week so she'll definitely see me. Really not ready for I to go round the office just yet!! Lol.


----------



## charlie00134

it would be illegal for her to tell surely. patient confidentiality surely applies.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I don't have midwifes where I live, my ob-gyn does it all, so it will be just like going in for a consultation... or check up


----------



## CordeliaJ

Ok so here's my early bloat!! (Excuse my dirty mirror)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Girly922

I'm not sure, as she only works in the same building but not actually for the dr's surgery. For the district nurses, different company. 

So would it actually be breaking confidentiality? I get on with her really well, but it's just too early for people to know.


----------



## charlie00134

I think anything she learns in you attending an appointment would be confidential.


----------



## setarei

@cordelia, good luck having your mom stay with you for so long. I know its hard but try not to let her comments get to you too much. Just smile and nod then come on here to vent, at least that's my plan for my family's comments once they get bad enough. 

The worst so far has been them insinuating that I'm being irresponsible for keeping my pets and staying a vegetarian now that I'm pregnant.


----------



## charlie00134

god your families sound kinda rude in places. the worst mine will do is nag me about getting tidy and eating better.


----------



## Girly922

Thanks Charlie, I hope so. I know she'll find out soon anyway as she'll have to process my risk assessment. And knowing where I work the sooner that's done the better.


----------



## Girly922

setarei said:


> The worst so far has been them insinuating that I'm being irresponsible for keeping my pets and staying a vegetarian now that I'm pregnant.

Wow that's harsh!! What do they expect you to do with your pets? And as for being veggie as long as you're getting all the vitamins/supplements you need there's no problem.


----------



## charlie00134

the most were doing with the zoo is offering the snake to a friend (for space mainly) and adapting the degus cage so they can't make as much mess.


----------



## CordeliaJ

Wow, well first it's none of their business! For non-veggies some can be quite judgemental without even considering what kind vitamins you're taking, and as for pets, what's wrong with that?! I have cats and wouldn't dream of giving them up unless it was for an extremely serious reason - even then it would break my heart.


----------



## setarei

Oh trust me that's nothing! My family is a boatload of fun when it comes to unwanted (and often wrong) advice. My mom's hope is that I come to my senses and get rid of my pets because a house with pets is no place to raise a child. She likes animals but doesn't understand keeping them if things get harder (ie when you have a kid).

As for my vegetarianism, I've been one (not strictly) for years so I know what to eat and have been on prenatals for the last year to make sure my body has the right reserves.


----------



## charlie00134

the only reason I would get rid of my animals is is it was the right things for them and us or if the baby is allergic.


----------



## lolpants

As a fellow veggie I can say that all you need is to take supplements and then you are no different to non veggies.. I've been a veggie for almost 22 yrs and my Daughter was fine!!
And the only way a pet could affect you is if you had never been around cats till your pregnant and then you are in real close proximity (cleaning trays etc for the 1st time)

All really out of date advice they are giving you hun xx
Lol xx


----------



## twinkletots

I find it quite unbelievable that people feel perfectly entitled to comment on pregnant people's lives. Like its any of their business!!
Wait til the bumps start showing and total strangers start manhandling you and telling you oh its definitely a boy/girl.
Old folk are definitely the worst in this respect!!


----------



## setarei

Exactly Charlie. I wouldn't put my child in danger if an allergy developed, but I would do all I could to keep the pets (ie segregating to different rooms).


----------



## setarei

thanks lolpants. My doctors are aware that I'm a veggie and monitering me up the wazoo (for other reasons) so I'm confident that it's safe.


----------



## Girly922

I grew up in a house full of pets and we won't be getting rid of ours. They're part of the family. :)

And if you've been taking your prenatals etc I don't get what the problem is. Lol. 

The only judgement I expect to get is from people I work with as me and OH aren't married yet. I know family can't say anything about that as they've all had their first before getting married. 

Cordelia- just go careful with having cats. Make sure your OH is the one to clean them out. :)


----------



## setarei

Cordelia you might want to do what we did; trained the cat to use the toilet so no more litter to worry about ;)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh no that's a horrible thing to say about pets... My kitty is family and we would never get rid of her, that's like getting rid of a child for me! No way!! I just stay away from kitty litter and I am fine! It hurts my heart how you could be so harsh about pets, maybe it's because they really are my family to me.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Setarei how did you do that? I've heard of that but thought it was a myth!


----------



## setarei

Borr they are family to me as well and kitty has been guarding me for weeks (actually I only tested because of him this month, I was sure I was out). How could I get rid of him when he's taking care of me?!?!


----------



## Beemama321

So ladies, here's a fun game...

How do you plan on telling family/close friends, and then the world?

I plan on doing mine in two phases. For our parents, I think we are going to gather them all for photos on Christmas (since we have out 7weeks5day scan on the 20th) and instead of cheese, have them say "we're pregnant" then capture their reactions. Hope it works out well. 
For my husband's dad who lives out of state, we are going to skype him and maybe do the same thing, or see if he notices Big brother shirt on our youngest.

For general public, I think we will wait between 8-12 weeks, haven't decided yet. When we do, we want to have a photo taken of all of our shoes/feet, and place baby booties next to our youngest. 

So.... any exciting plans on how to share?? I'd love to hear and maybe get some fresh ideas. 

EEEEKKKKK! I'm still so excited to be on a due date board rather than trying to conceive one :happydance:


----------



## Beemama321

Beemama321 said:


> So ladies, here a fun game...
> 
> How do you plan on telling family/close friends, and then the world?
> 
> I plan on doing mine in two phases. For our parents, I think we are going to gather them all for photos on Christmas and instead of cheese, have them say "we're pregnant" then capture their reactions. Hope it works out well.
> For my husband's dad who lived out of state, we are going to skype him and maybe do the same thing, or see if he notices Big brother shirt on our youngest.
> 
> For general public, I think we will wait between 8-12 weeks, haven't decided yet. When we do, we want to have a photo taken of all of our shoes/feet, and place baby booties next to our youngest.
> 
> So.... any exciting plans on how to share?? I'd love to hear and maybe get some fresh ideas.
> 
> EEEEKKKKK! I'm still so excited to be on a due date board rather than trying to conceive one :happydance:

Kinda like this... posting it on Facebook will be fun!
 



Attached Files:







524367_231151413652352_1147442710_n.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Angelmarie

We have four cats and I couldnt bear to part with them! My son was fine with them about. I dont clean the litter tray but whilst DP was at work today, one of them left a random poop in the hallway (it was my fault I had accidentally closed the kitchen door tightly so they had no through pass to the litter tray :dohh:) I had to arm myself with three sandwich bags over the hands, some kitchen roll and industrial cleaner. I wasnt a happy bunny! :nope:

I am expecting some awful comments this time around regarding weight. My current bloat is actually ridiculous! I look like Im full term! It starts off ok but as the day gets on it becomes uncomfortable! This is my third baby so I guess things are well and truly stretched! I was in maternity trousers by 9 weeks with boy 2. With boy 1, I never got out of a size 8 (granted he was born at 29 weeks)

Ignore the comments! Everything will be rewarded in 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

Beemama321 said:


> So ladies, here a fun game...
> 
> How do you plan on telling family/close friends, and then the world?
> 
> I plan on doing mine in two phases. For our parents, I think we are going to gather them all for photos on Christmas and instead of cheese, have them say "we're pregnant" then capture their reactions. Hope it works out well.
> For my husband's dad who lived out of state, we are going to skype him and maybe do the same thing, or see if he notices Big brother shirt on our youngest.
> 
> For general public, I think we will wait between 8-12 weeks, haven't decided yet. When we do, we want to have a photo taken of all of our shoes/feet, and place baby booties next to our youngest.
> 
> So.... any exciting plans on how to share?? I'd love to hear and maybe get some fresh ideas.
> 
> EEEEKKKKK! I'm still so excited to be on a due date board rather than trying to conceive one :happydance:

Not sure how we're telling my family or friends yet. But as his parents are massive gossips we are awaiting until our 12 week scan then will invite them round for tea, call just his mum and dad into the kitchen and hand them an identical gift bag each. Inside will be a wooden photo frame with a scan photo inside. :)


----------



## Angelmarie

My Mum and dad already know. But we will be at DP's mums on Christmas day along with his grandma, sister, brother in law etc... so I was planning on handing out their presents then each of them an envelope afterwards with a christmas card from 'bump' inside and a copy of the scan picture. Thats the plan so far anyway!


----------



## Girly922

I'm getting OH a present from 'the bump'. He doesn't know it yet. :)


----------



## CordeliaJ

Thanks girls, but yeah no worries our two kitties have a cat flap & go to the toilet outside fortunately. I don't think I could deal with the smell now anyway, years ago when we had litter trays I couldn't stand it then so lord knows how I'd be now.
Interesting about cats guarding you. My boy kitty keeps to himself normally but whenever I was testing he would be right next to me in the bathroom (something about the smell in pregnant pee? Can't remember where I read that now). But now he's just always on my lap, it might be because my temp is up & I'm warm but it's nice he keeps me company anyway.


----------



## twinkletots

Aww, makes me want a kitty!


----------



## setarei

Borr it definitely is not a myth. You just need to put litter over the toilet in a bowl and slowly change the bowl to smaller ones until you can completely remove the bowl. I tried it with bowls but it got messy so we bought this https://www.litterkwitter.com/en/index.php to save some hassle.


----------



## twinkletots

Has anyone else got a really short fuse at the mo?
I am going absolutely crazy at dh and dd at the drop of hat. This rage is scaring me!:growlmad:


----------



## CordeliaJ

setarei said:


> Borr it definitely is not a myth. You just need to put litter over the toilet in a bowl and slowly change the bowl to smaller ones until you can completely remove the bowl. I tried it with bowls but it got messy so we bought this https://www.litterkwitter.com/en/index.php to save some hassle.

Aw years back we tried the litter kwitter thing, but it only works with some cats. Our girl kitty was great and got used to it easily, but our boy cat didn't. He would've taken years to train and it just didn't work when one did and one didn't. Plus cleaning up piss from random areas in the house so wasn't worth it. I reckon it's good if you've just got one cat though.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I'm not raging just really down!
Hubby keeps asking me what's wrong.

Just don't feel like smiling. This 9 months is going to be hell for him


----------



## twinkletots

MrsTurner2012 said:


> I'm not raging just really down!
> Hubby keeps asking me what's wrong.
> 
> Just don't feel like smiling. This 9 months is going to be hell for him

Aww why you feeling down?
Think my hubby would take that right now as he is in fear of me exploding at the least thing right now.
Surely this must be hormones?


----------



## JenzyKY

If your coworker is working the desk of your midwives and sees you, then its illegal to tell. BUT if she sees you walking in or out of the office and she isn't related to that office then she can tell I guess. She can not tell about your risk assessment either. At least that's how it would be in the US. 

Those are cute announcement ideas! I haven't decided what to do but I've been scouring Pinterest for ideas.

I survived the dentist without gagging!! I asked why my gums were bleeding sometimes with flossing. She said that was common with pregnancy. Just wanted to pass that along!


----------



## JenzyKY

MrsTurner2012 said:


> I'm not raging just really down!
> Hubby keeps asking me what's wrong.
> 
> Just don't feel like smiling. This 9 months is going to be hell for him

:hugs::hugs: Hope it gets better soon. I definitely cry at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Angelmarie

Im pretty ratty too. I threw two boxes of sweets at DP yesterday when the christmas lights werent in the cupboard I thought they were in (my fault - I packed them away) and he queried it. They happened to be in a cupboard with lots of sweets I had bought people for christmas - the bonus is one box was a bit bashed and so I HAD to open it today and eat some :haha: Couldnt give it to anyone like that, right? :haha:

On the other side of things I am really teary too. I cried at Mr Magorium's Magic emporium yesterday :dohh:

Even though DP is well accustomed to my mood swings, I still think he would prefer me slightly more balanced :winkwink: 

Cant help it!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

setarei said:


> Borr they are family to me as well and kitty has been guarding me for weeks (actually I only tested because of him this month, I was sure I was out). How could I get rid of him when he's taking care of me?!?!

I am sorry did it seem like I was ranting at you? :dohh: I meant to agree with you, It hurts me when people tell you to get rid of pets because they are family. :blush: My Kitty guards me too, it's adorable she's all over me and if someone would suggest I get rid of her I would be so mad!!! 




setarei said:


> Borr it definitely is not a myth. You just need to put litter over the toilet in a bowl and slowly change the bowl to smaller ones until you can completely remove the bowl. I tried it with bowls but it got messy so we bought this https://www.litterkwitter.com/en/index.php to save some hassle.

That's interesting, I think I will try that with my Kitty but after I give birth to avoid accidents elsewhere.... I was wondering if it matters that my kitty is already two years old almost three? 



I have been pretty ratty, getting at DH when he was not trying to be mean or anything, just more sensitive I would say... I asked him to please be patient with me and help me with my sensitivity... saying that crying off course :haha:
He is very compassionate and understanding


----------



## twinkletots

Angelmarie said:


> Im pretty ratty too. I threw two boxes of sweets at DP yesterday when the christmas lights werent in the cupboard I thought they were in (my fault - I packed them away) and he queried it. They happened to be in a cupboard with lots of sweets I had bought people for christmas - the bonus is one box was a bit bashed and so I HAD to open it today and eat some :haha: Couldnt give it to anyone like that, right? :haha:
> 
> On the other side of things I am really teary too. I cried at Mr Magorium's Magic emporium yesterday :dohh:
> 
> Even though DP is well accustomed to my mood swings, I still think he would prefer me slightly more balanced :winkwink:
> 
> Cant help it!!!

Glad it's not just me, must try chucking some sweets. I really think that would help me feel a lot better!


----------



## Angelmarie

Well it definitely made me feel better. It was so ridiculous that it diffused the situation and we both ended up laughing :haha:

Give it a go. And you can eat the sweets after :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## MzMcCray

Beemama321 said:


> So ladies, here's a fun game...
> 
> How do you plan on telling family/close friends, and then the world?
> 
> I plan on doing mine in two phases. For our parents, I think we are going to gather them all for photos on Christmas (since we have out 7weeks5day scan on the 20th) and instead of cheese, have them say "we're pregnant" then capture their reactions. Hope it works out well.
> For my husband's dad who lives out of state, we are going to skype him and maybe do the same thing, or see if he notices Big brother shirt on our youngest.
> 
> For general public, I think we will wait between 8-12 weeks, haven't decided yet. When we do, we want to have a photo taken of all of our shoes/feet, and place baby booties next to our youngest.
> 
> So.... any exciting plans on how to share?? I'd love to hear and maybe get some fresh ideas.
> 
> EEEEKKKKK! I'm still so excited to be on a due date board rather than trying to conceive one :happydance:


we told my husbands parents by making them cards that said merry christmas we hope you like your gift and when they opened it all the way one said grandma one said grandpa and were expecting and the due date they started crying


----------



## setarei

Borr I didn't feel like you were ranting at me at all, I was just agreeing that pets have a special place. The anger was towards my family's views not you. We didn't try until our cat was 3 I believe so you should be ok. We gave him treats when he'd use the toilet and lots of love too. There were fewer accidents than with the litter box (his majesty used to get upset if it wasn't cleaned as often as he felt was required which changed based on his mood). I can understand waiting until after the baby is born though especially since I hate waiting my turn when he's using it now that I have to go every hour.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

twinkletots said:


> MrsTurner2012 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not raging just really down!
> Hubby keeps asking me what's wrong.
> 
> Just don't feel like smiling. This 9 months is going to be hell for him
> 
> Aww why you feeling down?
> Think my hubby would take that right now as he is in fear of me exploding at the least thing right now.
> Surely this must be hormones?Click to expand...

I don't think there is any particular reason. You know when u just can't be bothered to communicate so you just stay mute?! Ha


----------



## borr.dg.baby

setarei said:


> Borr I didn't feel like you were ranting at me at all, I was just agreeing that pets have a special place. The anger was towards my family's views not you. We didn't try until our cat was 3 I believe so you should be ok. We gave him treats when he'd use the toilet and lots of love too. There were fewer accidents than with the litter box (his majesty used to get upset if it wasn't cleaned as often as he felt was required which changed based on his mood). I can understand waiting until after the baby is born though especially since I hate waiting my turn when he's using it now that I have to go every hour.

That's ok, something when we write things since we can't sense a "tone" it's hard to tell if you wrote something that hurt someone! I just wanted to make sure... :hugs:

That's so funny that you have to share the toilet with him... I would want to try to teach my kitty


----------



## readynwilling

My only thing with pets (i have 2 cats currently) is that the amount of time a baby takes is 10x what you think its gonna be. I used to have 3 saltwater fish tanks, i have a clown fish tattoo'd on my ankle. I love them and i still go to fish stores just to be there. But i didn't have the time anymore :( I sold my tanks and fish and i hope they are well taken care of. Cats are different, a little more self sufficient. THat being said, the litter box gets done a little less frequently. And bear (my male) used to get water from a bottle everyday... its tap water now LOL. I don't think anyone should get rid of any pets - but keep in your mind that your time will become thinly stretched. :hugs:


----------



## lsmarie143

Welp ladies...It looks like I am out for August. Had a gush of blood today and went to the doctor and they done Ultrasound and it showed nothing but a few small cyst on my ovaries then I had to go for blood work and it showed negative for Pregnancy. Doc said that my period was more than likely late. I guess its back to baby making after this cycle.

I wish each and everyone of yall blessings upon blessings. 
Back to the TTC board! :thumbup:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

lsmarie143 I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Ismarie, sending many :hugs::hugs: your way.


----------



## readynwilling

Sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

So so sorry Ismarie!


----------



## wannabeprego

@lsmari, I am so sorry hun!!! Big hugs to you!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pola17

So sorry, Ismarie! :hugs:


----------



## benjismom

Next time :(


----------



## setarei

@Ismarie that sucks. I hope that next month brings you better tidings


----------



## Mavis

Hello lovely ladies, I wonder if I may join you? After ttc our no3 for 12 months yesterday we got our BFP, hubby & I are thrilled EDD is 18th...I think I'm going to be very busy as we have a 3 year old son & 2 year old daughter, & 5 horses :thumbup: :winkwink: :sleep: but I'm so happy :cloud9:


----------



## Kerjack

Sorry ismarie:hugs: keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## JenzyKY

Welcome Mavis! That's quite the crew!!


----------



## Barhanita

I am sorry lsmarie.... I hope you will get a bfp soon and will have a healthy and happy pregnancy!


----------



## Lionchild

lsmarie143 said:


> Welp ladies...It looks like I am out for August. Had a gush of blood today and went to the doctor and they done Ultrasound and it showed nothing but a few small cyst on my ovaries then I had to go for blood work and it showed negative for Pregnancy. Doc said that my period was more than likely late. I guess its back to baby making after this cycle.
> 
> I wish each and everyone of yall blessings upon blessings.
> Back to the TTC board! :thumbup:

:hugs: I'm so sorry. I hope you don't have to wait long for another BFP.


----------



## Quisty

This thread is so difficult to keep up with. The chatter is fast and furious.

Really sorry to read your news ismarie. I hope a New Years BFP is in store for you!!!!!

Congrats Mac on your wedding. Wishing you a lifetime of happiness. 

Congrats to all the other BFPs! 

I would like to now cautiously include myself on the list - due August 8th. I am so anxious about this pregnancy I am too scared to believe it is happening and real. I was wondering if I could have some feedback on my results. At 13dpo hcg was 70 and progesterone 176. At 19dpo hcg was 425 and progesterone 76.6. I have calculated this as a doubling time of 2.3 days. I was hoping for better than this. What do people think?


----------



## charlie00134

:hugs: lsmarie hope you're not waiting too long
welcome new additions waiting for new additions
for announcements were giving grandma and grandad Christmas cards with a scan photo from bump on Christmas day.


----------



## Girly922

So sorry lsmarie :hugs: Hope you get your bfp in the new year. :hugs:

Welcome Mavis and quisty! H&H 9 months to you both.


----------



## twinkletots

So sorry ismarie, hope you feel ok :hugs:


----------



## CordeliaJ

Lsmarie sorry to hear that, hope you are holding up ok. Xx


----------



## bloominbroody

Ismarie so sorry hun hope u get lucky in the future xxx


----------



## Angelmarie

So sorry Ismarie. Sending you :hugs: and lots of :dust: for a quick bfp! 

Welcome newbies... :flower:

My IC test line is just about as dark as the control line today. its taken its time (yes, Im still testing :blush: Otherwise I would feel helpless. I still test on Ic each morning and I still temp - its just a bit of reassurance each day)

Whos feeling Christmassy? Trees and decorations up yet? :hugs:


----------



## bloominbroody

Our tree has been up since the wkend b4 last! Just ordered some walkie talkies from Santa to me & my eldest so i haven't gotta shout for him to come down to eat every mealtime. Will come in handy when baby arrives. 
Just posted out our Christmas cards & letters to Santa too. 
These next 3 wks are so busy for us, next wks eldests xmas concert, week after youngest xmas concert so its all prep for them & last few xmas presses.

Sorry im going on lol
x


----------



## Quisty

Quisty said:


> I was wondering if I could have some feedback on my results. At 13dpo hcg was 70 and progesterone 176. At 19dpo hcg was 425 and progesterone 76.6. I have calculated this as a doubling time of 2.3 days. I was hoping for better than this. What do people think?

Does anyone have any feedback on my results???


----------



## Rivet Mama

I know this thread has been going for a while, but just thought I'd pop in... I'm due August 6 :)


----------



## bloominbroody

Quisty said:


> Quisty said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if I could have some feedback on my results. At 13dpo hcg was 70 and progesterone 176. At 19dpo hcg was 425 and progesterone 76.6. I have calculated this as a doubling time of 2.3 days. I was hoping for better than this. What do people think?
> 
> Does anyone have any feedback on my results???Click to expand...

Hi sorry hun I've no clue on this but i think some of the others may come along later to answer for u x


Welcome rivet & all other newbies!!

Omg pregnancy hormones have kicked it, was fighting back tears walking past the school choir singing in morrisons! I never cry at kids singing!! Gonna be hard to not blub at my kids concerts too im guessing lol


----------



## JenzyKY

Quisty said:


> Quisty said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if I could have some feedback on my results. At 13dpo hcg was 70 and progesterone 176. At 19dpo hcg was 425 and progesterone 76.6. I have calculated this as a doubling time of 2.3 days. I was hoping for better than this. What do people think?
> 
> Does anyone have any feedback on my results???Click to expand...

The normal is doubling entry 2-3 days. I don't know anything about the progesterone.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Quisty said:


> Quisty said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if I could have some feedback on my results. At 13dpo hcg was 70 and progesterone 176. At 19dpo hcg was 425 and progesterone 76.6. I have calculated this as a doubling time of 2.3 days. I was hoping for better than this. What do people think?
> 
> Does anyone have any feedback on my results???Click to expand...

I don't really know, I only got blood work once at 11 DPO and HCG was 40 and progesterone was 25... and my doctor said it was good and no need to test again, so yours sounds good!


----------



## Angelmarie

Quisty said:


> Quisty said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if I could have some feedback on my results. At 13dpo hcg was 70 and progesterone 176. At 19dpo hcg was 425 and progesterone 76.6. I have calculated this as a doubling time of 2.3 days. I was hoping for better than this. What do people think?
> 
> Does anyone have any feedback on my results???Click to expand...

I had a doubling of 54 hours with my betas. My progesterone was 138. Im still getting darker tests and things seem to be ok. The progesterone, as far as I know, the higher the better! Im not sure about the decrease in your progesterone (or was that a typo?) My lab only measures up to 150 the its just 150+ 

Keep positive. Youre on the right track :hugs:


----------



## mama d

Quisty said:


> Quisty said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if I could have some feedback on my results. At 13dpo hcg was 70 and progesterone 176. At 19dpo hcg was 425 and progesterone 76.6. I have calculated this as a doubling time of 2.3 days. I was hoping for better than this. What do people think?
> 
> Does anyone have any feedback on my results???Click to expand...

Hi hon - Your numbers sound ok to me--every doctor is different. Mine likes to see numbers double every 48 hours but in all of the reading and web surfing I've done I always see 48 - 72 hours as normal doubling time. I think progesterone is calculated differently in the US than it is elsewhere so I can't answer that part. 

Are you scheduled to go back for another test? What did your doctor say?


----------



## twinkletots

Put tree up this morning before work, my dd insisted on decorating it in the nude! Guess you can get away with that when you're three :flower:

So I am wondering if I should try and change my early scan and get it when I am 8 and half weeks pregnant instead of 7 and half weeks.
Both my m/c were after 8 and half weeks so don't want to be "reassured" too early.
What you ladies think?


----------



## readynwilling

Twinkletots - thats a hard decision. I think about 6-7 weeks you can see a heartbeat, and they say if the embroy has a heartbeat your chances of mc go WAY WAY WAY down. so i would think that by 7.5 weeks you should be able to see the hb and holding out another week wont matter. But i am no US tech or dr or anything :hugs:

I did this up quick... do we like it??

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/beachbumps.jpg


----------



## mama d

Love the graphic, ready!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Quisty, I think your HCG numbers look great, although I don't know much about the progesterone numbers. I would suggest you talk to your DR if you have concerns though. Here is a website that shows what the normal HCG levels are in early pregnancy, check it out. Good luck, I hope your numbers continue to improve!! :hugs:

https://www.justmommies.com/pregnancy/concerns-and-complications/slow-rising-hcg-levels

*hCG levels during pregnancy
(in weeks since last menstrual period)

3 weeks LMP 5 - 50 mIU/ml 

4 weeks LMP 5 - 426 mIU/ml 

5 weeks LMP 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml 
6 weeks LMP 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml 
7 - 8 weeks LMP 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml 
9 - 12 weeks LMP 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml 
13 - 16 weeks LMP 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml 
17 - 24 weeks LMP 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml 
25 - 40 weeks LMP 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml *

@Angel, we still need to put up our tree and christmas decorations. :blush: I wanted to do it today, but I need help with the X-mas tree and DH isn't feeling well today so I doubt that much will get done today. :dohh:

@Ready, I think that August beach bump icon is cute!! :thumbup:


AFM,I woke up in the middle of the night and almost threw up lastnight, and it was more of a dry heave type thing. I didn't actually throw up anything, mostly spit. Oh joy. I also broke out in hives this morning, but no idea why that happened!! :wacko: I used my DH's eczema skin cream and it seems to be helping though. :thumbup: I hope I am not allergic to any of the medications i am on right now. I called the nurses line at my fertility office to ask them about the hives and they said I can take Benadryl if I need to and to call them back if the hives get worse. Meanwhile I am going to stay on the medications like usual. I hope the hives go away. I hate being all itchy!! :wacko: I don't really like taking Benadryl because it gives me heart palpatations, so if I can avoid it than I will, right now my DH's eczema skin cream seems to be working as long as I don't itch myself.

DH called in sick to work today since he wasn't feeling well. He started feeling sick yesterday but he still ran himself ragged working outside in the yard trying to clear the yard of leaves. But today I am going to get on his case and make sure he rests so he can get better!!! 

I go for my first HCG beta blood work tomorrow morning at 9:30, and the Dr's office put a rush on the results so I am hoping I that will get the beats by tomorrow afternoon. Wish me luck!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Crystal5483

Love it Ready!


----------



## mac1979

I love it ready!!


----------



## setarei

@wannabeprego, good luck on the blood test and I hope the hives clear up soon.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I love it Ready! 

wannabeprego I am sorry about your hives... I had a spit up nausea incident one night too... But I am feeling good lately.


----------



## readynwilling

YAY

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/beachbumps.jpg <- copy this url. then go to edit signature and find the little picture icon and past it in that box. Or just type https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/beachbumps.jpg[/IMG with the other parentheses on the end :)


----------



## Nicmama4

My due date is August 4th! Will most likely have a scheduled C-section very end of July but officially due in August :):)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Can we add a link so that it takes us to the thread when we click on it? So other ladies can find us?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Nicmama4 Welcome!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

setarei said:


> @wannabeprego, good luck on the blood test and I hope the hives clear up soon.

https://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m5/Jigg6037/Thanks.gif


----------



## readynwilling

borr.dg.baby said:


> Can we add a link so that it takes us to the thread when we click on it? So other ladies can find us?

UMMMMMMMMMMM LOL let me try hahahahaha


----------



## mac1979

I felt so sorry for DH last night. I baked some chicken for me to eat for lunch this week, and forgot I had them in the oven. He told me he took them out and they were a little burnt. I promptly started all out sobbing because I thought he was mad that I burned chicken. He was clueless what to do and I sobbed more since he was feeling helpless because of me :cry:. We laughed about it later but I was an absolute wreck. I told him to get used to it.


----------



## readynwilling

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/th_beachbumps.jpg

K i figured it out!!!!

use this gobbledy goop in your siggy... take out the 2 * i have added in so it stays as txt:
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1461185-were-due-august-moms-mums-everyone-welcome.html"]https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/th_beachbumps.jpg[/IMG*][/URL]


----------



## wannabeprego

Nicmama4 said:


> My due date is August 4th! Will most likely have a scheduled C-section very end of July but officially due in August :):)

Welcome to the group and Congrats on your pregnancy!!! :flower:

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab305/Jeanna_Marek/Greetings/Welcome/Group/Wel2Group.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Rivet Mama said:


> I know this thread has been going for a while, but just thought I'd pop in... I'm due August 6 :)

Welcome to the group & Congratulations on your pregnancy!! H&H 9 months to you!!! :flower:

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab305/Jeanna_Marek/Greetings/Welcome/Group/glitter20wagon.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

*Quick Question...*Do you ladies feel like really bloated and crampy?? My stomach is super bloated already and I think I might have to buy maternity pants already!!! I can feel like all of the stretching in my belly and it feels like everything is squished into my belly and like it is hard for everything to fit in there. By the end of the day my stomach is twice as big as it is in the morning. It is so early, so i am wondering if this is all normal? I am assuming it is though. I naturally have sort of a pot belly regardless so I am sure that isn't helping either. :dohh:


----------



## mac1979

wannabeprego said:


> *Quick Question...*Do you ladies feel like really bloated and crampy?? My stomach is super bloated already and I think I might have to buy maternity pants already!!! I can feel like all of the stretching in my belly and it feels like everything is squished into my belly and like it is hard for everything to fit in there. By the end of the day my stomach is twice as big as it is in the morning. It is so early, so i am wondering if this is all normal? I am assuming it is though. I naturally have sort of a pot belly regardless so I am sure that isn't helping either. :dohh:

I am extremely bloated and bout some maternity dress pants yesterday. They are probably the most comfortable pants I have ever worn :haha:. I have been drinking a ton of water and staying away from salty food and nothing has helped it.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

wannabeprego said:


> *Quick Question...*Do you ladies feel like really bloated and crampy?? My stomach is super bloated already and I think I might have to buy maternity pants already!!! I can feel like all of the stretching in my belly and it feels like everything is squished into my belly and like it is hard for everything to fit in there. By the end of the day my stomach is twice as big as it is in the morning. It is so early, so i am wondering if this is all normal? I am assuming it is though. I naturally have sort of a pot belly regardless so I am sure that isn't helping either. :dohh:

this happens to me everyday, and has for the last couple of weeks... I bought my first pair of maternity pants already :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

mac1979 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> *Quick Question...*Do you ladies feel like really bloated and crampy?? My stomach is super bloated already and I think I might have to buy maternity pants already!!! I can feel like all of the stretching in my belly and it feels like everything is squished into my belly and like it is hard for everything to fit in there. By the end of the day my stomach is twice as big as it is in the morning. It is so early, so i am wondering if this is all normal? I am assuming it is though. I naturally have sort of a pot belly regardless so I am sure that isn't helping either. :dohh:
> 
> I am extremely bloated and bout some maternity dress pants yesterday. They are probably the most comfortable pants I have ever worn :haha:. I have been drinking a ton of water and staying away from salty food and nothing has helped it.Click to expand...

Thanks for the info hun!! I am glad that I am not the only one!! :winkwink::blush:There is a chance that I could be pregnant with multiples from my IVF cycle and I have heard that pregnancy symptoms show earlier in a pregnancy with multiples. :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

borr.dg.baby said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> *Quick Question...*Do you ladies feel like really bloated and crampy?? My stomach is super bloated already and I think I might have to buy maternity pants already!!! I can feel like all of the stretching in my belly and it feels like everything is squished into my belly and like it is hard for everything to fit in there. By the end of the day my stomach is twice as big as it is in the morning. It is so early, so i am wondering if this is all normal? I am assuming it is though. I naturally have sort of a pot belly regardless so I am sure that isn't helping either. :dohh:
> 
> this happens to me everyday, and has for the last couple of weeks... I bought my first pair of maternity pants already :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks for the info hun!!:thumbup: I am glad that I am not the only one. It looks like a shopping trip is in my near future!! :winkwink::haha:


----------



## charlie00134

welcome and congratulations to those that have joined.
love the signature avatar :thumbup: I'll change mine when I get on my computer

I'm not bloated anymore thankfully but heartburn has kicked in and so has smell aversion, I had some papers given to me today at work which stank of cigarettes, I thought I was gunna hurl.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

My mom smokes and the smell of cigarettes makes me sick now!!!! Normally I don't have a problem!!


----------



## mac1979

wannabeprego said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> *Quick Question...*Do you ladies feel like really bloated and crampy?? My stomach is super bloated already and I think I might have to buy maternity pants already!!! I can feel like all of the stretching in my belly and it feels like everything is squished into my belly and like it is hard for everything to fit in there. By the end of the day my stomach is twice as big as it is in the morning. It is so early, so i am wondering if this is all normal? I am assuming it is though. I naturally have sort of a pot belly regardless so I am sure that isn't helping either. :dohh:
> 
> this happens to me everyday, and has for the last couple of weeks... I bought my first pair of maternity pants already :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info hun!!:thumbup: I am glad that I am not the only one. It looks like a shopping trip is in my near future!! :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

One thing that bugged me about shopping is that I went to a maternity store in the mall and I was sooo happy my friends work during the week, they don't know yet and the bag had the name of the store on it.


----------



## JenzyKY

I am definitely bloated. My stomach grows a ton between when I wake up and go to sleep. 

I love the beach bump icon!

My first appointment went well with the exception of me being a horrible lab stick. It was too cold in there and my veins were hard to find. I may have to get more drawn at my first real appointment. I have an appointment with the nurse practitioner on December 21st at 7 weeks 4 days and my ultrasound at 9 weeks on December 31st. My husband can easily come that day!!! They think I am a week farther along per my last period, but won't change it until the ultrasound. I'm keeping August 5th and staying here!


----------



## Crystal5483

Yes I've gone crazy lol but I really hoped to see SOMETHING in the sac yesterday!!


----------



## umbrella

im here with a due date of august 3rd bit cautious cause of a miscarriage in august and a not very supportive family :(


----------



## borr.dg.baby

it's ok to go crazy! Don't worry I am sure everything is fine, when is your next scan?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

umbrella said:


> im here with a due date of august 3rd bit cautious cause of a miscarriage in august and a not very supportive family :(

Welcome umbrella!!!!!! I am sorry to hear about your loss, and your family... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Welcome Umbrella. Sorry for your loss and unsupportive family! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

wannabeprego said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> *Quick Question...*Do you ladies feel like really bloated and crampy?? My stomach is super bloated already and I think I might have to buy maternity pants already!!! I can feel like all of the stretching in my belly and it feels like everything is squished into my belly and like it is hard for everything to fit in there. By the end of the day my stomach is twice as big as it is in the morning. It is so early, so i am wondering if this is all normal? I am assuming it is though. I naturally have sort of a pot belly regardless so I am sure that isn't helping either. :dohh:
> 
> this happens to me everyday, and has for the last couple of weeks... I bought my first pair of maternity pants already :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info hun!!:thumbup: I am glad that I am not the only one. It looks like a shopping trip is in my near future!! :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

Oh that would be so much fun!!!! :happydance: twins for our group!, or maybe more? :thumbup:


----------



## Beemama321

wannabe: Totally bloated and feel like I'm already showing. By the ned of the day, I can't suck it in anymore. I also have a really hard time burping or... from the other end so maybe that's what contributing to my bloat


----------



## Crystal5483

borr.dg.baby said:


> it's ok to go crazy! Don't worry I am sure everything is fine, when is your next scan?

Monday! So far lol


----------



## Girly922

Beemama321 said:


> wannabe: Totally bloated and feel like I'm already showing. By the ned of the day, I can't suck it in anymore. I also have a really hard time burping or... from the other end so maybe that's what contributing to my bloat

My bloat is irritating me so much now, even my uniform barely fits!!:haha: But I can't say I have a problem with burping these past couple of weeks. It's all I seem to do. But I do have a lot of mint which aids digestion so maybe that's why?


----------



## wannabeprego

umbrella said:


> im here with a due date of august 3rd bit cautious cause of a miscarriage in august and a not very supportive family :(

Welcome to the group & i am so sorry for your recent loss!!! :hugs::hugs:

https://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa284/ctmhlin/Welcome%20to%20group%20siggies/welcome.jpg


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I am a gas machine :rofl:


----------



## wannabeprego

borr.dg.baby said:


> I am a gas machine :rofl:

https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w201/yoze90/GIF/lol_sign.gif


----------



## polkadotti

Can I join too? I found out about a week ago that I am duffaged! I did a digi test today and got 2-3 weeks pregnant. Phew! My last 2 pregnancies ended in early MC so I'm really keeping everything crossed that this ones a keeper. My estimated due date is 6th August. Looking forward to chatting to you all. This is my first one and I've no idea what I'm letting myself in for.

Dotti x


----------



## wannabeprego

polkadotti said:


> Can I join too? I found out about a week ago that I am duffaged! I did a digi test today and got 2-3 weeks pregnant. Phew! My last 2 pregnancies ended in early MC so I'm really keeping everything crossed that this ones a keeper. My estimated due date is 6th August. Looking forward to chatting to you all. This is my first one and I've no idea what I'm letting myself in for.
> 
> Dotti x

Congrats on your pregnancy!! :flower: I am so sorry for your losses!!! H&H 9 months to you!! Welcome to the group!!

https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x41/ressiej/Welcome%20to%20the%20Group/welcome6.jpg


----------



## polkadotti

Thank you for the welcome. x


----------



## mac1979

borr.dg.baby said:


> I am a gas machine :rofl:

DH said something (jokingly) about it last night, I told him it isn't any worse than his tooting.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome Dotti!! Sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

polkadotti said:


> Can I join too? I found out about a week ago that I am duffaged! I did a digi test today and got 2-3 weeks pregnant. Phew! My last 2 pregnancies ended in early MC so I'm really keeping everything crossed that this ones a keeper. My estimated due date is 6th August. Looking forward to chatting to you all. This is my first one and I've no idea what I'm letting myself in for.
> 
> Dotti x

Congrats and welcome! Hope this is your sticky bean :thumbup:


----------



## bloominbroody

Hello chatty ladies!
Welcome More newbies!!! 
Thanks ready for through banner thingy hun, u clever sausage putting the group into the banner too! X
Think hubby is finally Ok with this pregnancy now, he always goes quiet the first week not knowing what to do with himself lol 

im totally understanding the bloat ladies! And i burp all day long too lol x


----------



## charlie00134

I'm completely full of gas today too, and it's stinky :blush:


----------



## lsmarie143

Thanks Ladies! Yall have been wonderful! Once this Witch is over we will definitely be getting the groove back. :rofl:

H&H 9 months to each and everyone of you guys! I will be back to let you guy know of the good news once it's time! 

:hug: ALL AROUND!


----------



## setarei

Welcome to all the new soon to be mommies (again for some) and thanks ready for the neat banner.


----------



## mommy247

Found out thru a cheapie yesterday night that im pregnant and took two dif tests including a digi today to make sure. Both positive... Estimated Due date is August 4th 2013:happydance:


----------



## setarei

congrats mommy247 and welcome to the group


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations newbies. :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats newbies! Wow you gals talk a lot! I can't keep up!!


----------



## charlie00134

I cannot stop eating today :(


----------



## readynwilling

i actually get :sick: if i don't eat. Its the only sign of morning sickness i get.. if i get too hungry i feel really nausous (<- how do you spell LOL)


----------



## charlie00134

If I get even remotely hungry I feel sick and when I get heartburn I feel sick too. That's all I get sickness from though


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm the exact same way right now. DH thinks I'm crazy but its true.


----------



## mama d

readynwilling said:


> i actually get :sick: if i don't eat. Its the only sign of morning sickness i get.. if i get too hungry i feel really nausous (<- how do you spell LOL)

Me too! I'm fine and can eat eat eat all day long...but if I get hungry I get really sicky. :( I'm going to be enormous! 

Welcome newbies and congrats!


----------



## readynwilling

thats how i gained 60lbs my first pregnancy. I AM DETERMINED not to let that happen again.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm glad it's not just me who's likely to gain about 5 stone lol


----------



## Mattsgirl

One of my friends was like this too and she ate whenever she wanted and whatever she wanted and she gained alot of weight. Her baby is almost a year old and hasn't been able to lose any of it. It's made her really upset and tells everybody that gets pregnant not to do that because in the end it's not worth it. So now DH is making me eat healthy food with junk food only every now and then. Thankful in the long run but not a happy camper right now.


----------



## mama d

I'm filling up on healthy stuff...I jsut find myself constantly with my hand to my mouth. :) It's still early days...things may change. Personally, I'd rather gain some extra pounds than be so sick I can't function. Neither option sounds fun but you gotta do what you gotta do! :)


----------



## charlie00134

I've been trying to eat more healthy food but I've just had Cadbury's finger :blush:


----------



## fairymommy

Hi !! Can I join? My EDD is 11th August and I am kind of new around here. Excited to meet you all !:flower:


----------



## Girly922

Wow, I'm completely the opposite. I normally love my food. But right now, with this morning sickness, I can go ALL day and not notice I haven't eaten!! I really have to fancy something before I can eat it and every cooking/food smell makes me wanna chuck up! :growlmad:

I'm just hoping I can force enough down to keep us both healthy.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm going shopping tomorrow and I'm going to stock up on carrots and celery for healthy stick snakcks


----------



## readynwilling

for snack options - think protein :) cheese strings, deli meats, boiled eggs! And add a peice of fruit to get your "sweet". Eat the protein first then finish off with your fruit. You will be fuller and more satisfied. I can eat my weight in carrot sticks in a day and never be happy because they are NOT filling. I love Laughing cow cheese and a bit of PB on an apple!


----------



## charlie00134

might buy some cheese strings then


----------



## twinkletots

readynwilling said:


> Twinkletots - thats a hard decision. I think about 6-7 weeks you can see a heartbeat, and they say if the embroy has a heartbeat your chances of mc go WAY WAY WAY down. so i would think that by 7.5 weeks you should be able to see the hb and holding out another week wont matter. But i am no US tech or dr or anything :hugs:
> 
> I did this up quick... do we like it??
> 
> https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/beachbumps.jpg

Thanks ready, think I will stick with 7 and half week scan as that seems far enough away as it is.

Loving the new pic!


----------



## polkadotti

I think the morning sickness has just hit. About an hour or so ago I started to retch for no reason at all and then about half an hour ago same thing but I was sick this time. I'm so bloated too, I just wish I could do a big fart and get rid of it... Ewww I feel like a weeble!


----------



## fairymommy

I am just catching up with you all and all of you seem to have a degree of morning sickness but I have absolutely no symptoms!!! In fact I keep going to the loo to see my double lines to remind myself that it has actually happened! 
What do you all say? You feeling the same?


----------



## Leffy

hello, can i join you please? I think i am due 1.08.13 but i have a scan tomorrow so i will know mor ethen :) Congratulations everyone x


----------



## twinkletots

Welcome newbies!

A few of us have had losses so we are with you on the nervously pregnant bit. 
Umbrella, us ladies will be your support!

My bloat is the same, my tummy is normal in morning then huge by end of the day. It's my only symptom right now tho so hanging on to it.

I am eating constantly too, have done through all my pregnancies and I did not end up huge so don't worry!!

With my dd I used to nip out inbetween patients to stock up on sweets and muffins- never ate so much my whole life and put on 2 stone ( I am only 5'2" so thats a lot for me)

But I was back in to my size 8 jeans 6 weeks after and was still eating like a horse. So basically if you are hungry it's cos that wee bean needs it to grow so chomp away!! try to keep it a bit healthy tho :thumbup:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies I decided I'm going to take a pic of my belly every week until baby gets here. I can't believe how bloated I am right now. This is with me sucking in as much as I can. It was flat a week ago.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121204_120444.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## charlie00134

I only have a few symptoms and they disappear at times.


----------



## readynwilling

mostly symptom free over here too :) I think being symptom free is just about as normal as having them, except we have nothing to complain about so its less heard of LOL


----------



## Girly922

fairymommy said:


> I am just catching up with you all and all of you seem to have a degree of morning sickness but I have absolutely no symptoms!!! In fact I keep going to the loo to see my double lines to remind myself that it has actually happened!
> What do you all say? You feeling the same?

I'm getting quite a bit of morning sickness. I had to pull over on the way to work the other day to throw up.
So the days when I don't feel sick I worry why I'm not feeling sick. Lol. So I POAS, still 2 lines. Getting ever darker. :)


----------



## readynwilling

heres my FINAL poas for this pregnancy (and maybe my last ever sniff sniff) 

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/9488DC0E-50B0-4DCA-88CE-C373A498CFFA-1628-000001B0BD427163.jpg


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay Ready! I wish we had those here!


----------



## onebumpplease

readynwilling said:


> heres my FINAL poas for this pregnancy (and maybe my last ever sniff sniff)
> 
> https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/9488DC0E-50B0-4DCA-88CE-C373A498CFFA-1628-000001B0BD427163.jpg

Yay! I've ordered some digis online, hoping to do my final test tomorrow to see 3+ fx'd!


----------



## Girly922

I've got 1 clearblue with conception indicator left. Plan on doing it next week to see my 3+ :happydance:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Wish we had those in the US. I would love to see the weeks like that. But I'm just happy seeing the word pregnant.


----------



## onebumpplease

Mattsgirl said:


> Wish we had those in the US. I would love to see the weeks like that. But I'm just happy seeing the word pregnant.

tbh it could be causing me extra stress and worry. What if I don't get it :wacko: I'm finding it hard to believe this is happening though. If my test comes I'll test though.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm just waiting to get dates confirmed by the scan. :)


----------



## readynwilling

they should have them everywhere! its not fair LOL. I just wanted to see 3+ and now i am content LOL


----------



## lolpants

so sorry to see you go lsmarie :( Hope to see you back in the pregnancy groups asap!!

Thanks for the sig pic Ready and I love the name and design :)

Welcome new ladies!

AFM - I actually feel ok after a nap this afternoon :) the nausea is nowhere near as bad and I feel a lot less bloaty - think I just needed a good rest!

Hope you're all well?

Lol xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Welcome to the thread to all of the newbies!!!:flower: 

Are any of you girls going to try out one of these gender prediction tests? It says they can be used at 6 weeks. Here is a link to 2 different kinds. I think I am going to buy one just for fun. :winkwink:

Pregnancy gender predictor test...

https://www.amazon.com/Gender-Predi...655746&sr=1-1&keywords=gender+prediction+test


Intelligender kit

https://www.amazon.com/Intelligende...655746&sr=1-2&keywords=gender+prediction+test


----------



## readynwilling

i wanted to do try the intelligender (for fun :) ) but they want $28 to ship it to me LOL NO THANK YOU


----------



## readynwilling

And when i just clicked on your link for the other though amazon i saw that the intelligender on Amazon.com was sold by Amazon and they will ship to canada! so i looked and it was going to be $21.99 + $10.39 to ship.. so obviously i bought one HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA I am gonna save it tho. Maybe when i am 12-14 weeks.


----------



## mac1979

We are at 1000 comments ladies!!:happydance:


----------



## twinkletots

We are a chatty bunch!


----------



## Girly922

I love it, it's all so friendly. But I have soo many pages to catch up on when I finish work each day!! Lol. Damn time differences. :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

readynwilling said:


> And when i just clicked on your link for the other though amazon i saw that the intelligender on Amazon.com was sold by Amazon and they will ship to canada! so i looked and it was going to be $21.99 + $10.39 to ship.. so obviously i bought one HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA I am gonna save it tho. Maybe when i am 12-14 weeks.

LOL...:haha: You will have to let me know if it works once you try it out!! I think I am going to try the gender predictor one at 6 weeks, since it is a little cheaper.. LOL.. Although if I have multiples of different genders I doubt if it would work. LOL.. :blush::haha:


----------



## mommy247

quick question! Is anyone on here 5-6 weeks? or anyone over that... I need to know what symptoms anyone is having or had at 5-6 weeks. I have barely none. Besides the fact that now that I found out im pregnant I have to pee a little more than usual but not so much... Oh and im always thirsty and can drink a 16 oz bottle of water in a half hour. 

Would love to know ladies :)


----------



## MrsTurner2012

If you read the reviews.. One from a biologist he says to to just buy $2 litmus paper as its just what's in the test!!


----------



## twinkletots

mommy247 said:


> quick question! Is anyone on here 5-6 weeks? or anyone over that... I need to know what symptoms anyone is having or had at 5-6 weeks. I have barely none. Besides the fact that now that I found out im pregnant I have to pee a little more than usual but not so much... Oh and im always thirsty and can drink a 16 oz bottle of water in a half hour.
> 
> Would love to know ladies :)

A lot of us ladies here seem to be low on symptoms.
I am 5 weeks 1 day and have almost no symptoms. Bit of bloating and eating lots but that could just be me normally!

having said that tonight I think I developed a bit of a sore boob, just the one! For some reason my left is a bit tender but right one normal :shrug:


----------



## Ellberry

hi mommy247! I'm 5wks 4days and my symptoms have settled down a bit now (fingers crossed) but I do pee a lot!!!!! And also so thirsty!! Especially at night, i'll wake 2-3 times gasping for a drink, but can only sip water as drinking water late at night can make me feel ill (always been like that not juct since preg)-my lips are shredded as they get so dry overnight!!! :( Hope this helps a little!! :) x


----------



## CordeliaJ

So went to a dinner party with friends this evening...which was then ruined by me throwing up, then again on the way home. This is the second day with the physical throwing up, until now it's just been nausea. Can't believe it's starting so early :S
Yuck.


----------



## JenzyKY

Cordelia, that stinks! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

mommy247 said:


> quick question! Is anyone on here 5-6 weeks? or anyone over that... I need to know what symptoms anyone is having or had at 5-6 weeks. I have barely none. Besides the fact that now that I found out im pregnant I have to pee a little more than usual but not so much... Oh and im always thirsty and can drink a 16 oz bottle of water in a half hour.
> 
> Would love to know ladies :)

Hi I'm 5 wks 3/4 days too and zero symptoms besides the peeing and the thirst (and the hunger) - nothing at all to convince me I'm preggers besides the positive preg tests. 

I have my Dr apt tomorrow so gonna take another digi test in morning to make sure the number of weeks has changed from 2-3 (which it was last mon) to 3+ (which it should be this week). Otherwise I'll freak :wacko:


----------



## Lindsey923

Hi ladies! Can I join?? I got my first BFP today.. I had been freaking out because it was getting later and later and I kept getting BFNs! I forced myself to wait a week and this morning we got a definite BFP. Very excited and a little nervous!


----------



## setarei

Welcome Lindsey923 and congrats.

@mommy247, I'm at 5 weeks and my only symptom is peeing more. Most of the bloat seems to have gone down from last week.


----------



## Angelmarie

I wanted to try the intelligender test but I cant really justify the cash considering the very mixed reviews it has. I was going to say about the litmus paper too. It is supposed to work just the same. It was right for my second son (I didnt do it for my first). 

I did the baking soda test the other day and it said boy. I am going to try the red cabbage test too if I can get round to it. 

I am all but symptom free. I have totally gone off chocolate and diet cherry coke (I previously LOVED these!). I would say my appetite generally has decreased. I have smell aversions and the odd wave of nausea but havent thrown up yet. Boobs are slightly sore and Im bloated. But its all very mild. Im not complaining, I suppose.

I spoke with my doc today and I have an appointment to see her on Thursday for a chat etc and she will then hand me over to the midwives so I will hopefully see them before CHristmas. Less than two weeks until my scan now. I cant wait. I think Im going to request a repeat beta at my docs just for reassurance (and curiosity and googling purposes :haha:)

Welcome all newbies! We are getting to be a big group now!!! :flower:


----------



## readynwilling

Lindsey923 said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join?? I got my first BFP today.. I had been freaking out because it was getting later and later and I kept getting BFNs! I forced myself to wait a week and this morning we got a definite BFP. Very excited and a little nervous!

Congrats! Whats your EDD? i'll add you to the first page :)

I am 5w5d and im sure all the girls on here are sick of me saying how symptom free i am LOL. Enjoy it :) 

I have my midwife appt tomorrow at 1:30pm :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

I totally bought the intelligender as fun. I have ZERO faith in them being accurate. I just like to buy things HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## borr.dg.baby

WELCOME ALL THE NEW LADIES AND CONGRATULATIONS!! 



readynwilling said:


> i actually get :sick: if i don't eat. Its the only sign of morning sickness i get.. if i get too hungry i feel really nausous (<- how do you spell LOL)

I thought I was crazy but this happens to me too! I try to eat healthy snacks but I need to eat 5-6 times a day or I get queasy. 



mommy247 said:


> quick question! Is anyone on here 5-6 weeks? or anyone over that... I need to know what symptoms anyone is having or had at 5-6 weeks. I have barely none. Besides the fact that now that I found out im pregnant I have to pee a little more than usual but not so much... Oh and im always thirsty and can drink a 16 oz bottle of water in a half hour.
> 
> Would love to know ladies :)

Hey I am 5+3 and I have a lot of bloat and gas, also have to snack a lot or I get queasy, increased CM and tired. I know it sounds like a lot but I feel fine all day really.


----------



## Lindsey923

readynwilling said:


> Lindsey923 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Can I join?? I got my first BFP today.. I had been freaking out because it was getting later and later and I kept getting BFNs! I forced myself to wait a week and this morning we got a definite BFP. Very excited and a little nervous!
> 
> Congrats! Whats your EDD? i'll add you to the first page :)
> 
> I am 5w5d and im sure all the girls on here are sick of me saying how symptom free i am LOL. Enjoy it :)
> 
> I have my midwife appt tomorrow at 1:30pm :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks! My EDD is August 6! I am definitely having symptoms- I KNEW I was pregnant even though I kept getting BFNs. I have had consistent nausea, constipation, sore & swollen bbs/burning nipples, vivid dreams, elevated temp, cramps, been super tired and had (TMI) lots of white CM. I didn't get my first BFP until I was six days late!

I won't be seeing my doc for a while because I will be leaving for Disney World at the end of this week and can't get an apt until I come back.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Baking soda says boy, ring over belly says boy and chinese calendar says girl!! Two in there maybe?? :haha: ohh and baby center chinese calendar says boy! WHAT?


----------



## ZooMa

borr.dg.baby said:


> Baking soda says boy, ring over belly says boy and chinese calendar says girl!! Two in there maybe?? :haha: ohh and baby center chinese calendar says boy! WHAT?

Or three! Hahaha.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

ZooMa said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> Baking soda says boy, ring over belly says boy and chinese calendar says girl!! Two in there maybe?? :haha: ohh and baby center chinese calendar says boy! WHAT?
> 
> Or three! Hahaha.Click to expand...

OH MY! That would be weird! I conceived naturally! :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

LOL!! I had one chinese calendar say girl, and the baby center chinese calendar say boy... only time will tell i guess LOL


----------



## Angelmarie

Chinese calendar says girl for me. Was right with both my boys... Baking soda says boy. 

I'll dig out the litmus paper tomorrow to see what that tells me. 

Do any of you have gender preference?


----------



## shychigirl

Angelmarie said:


> Chinese calendar says girl for me. Was right with both my boys... Baking soda says boy.
> 
> I'll dig out the litmus paper tomorrow to see what that tells me.
> 
> Do any of you have gender preference?

we want two total and this is our first. i want one of each but don't care which comes first. dh doesnt even care what sex they are. i'm guessing you want a girl since you have two boys already?


----------



## Crystal5483

So the US tech mentioned I ovulated from my right ovary because she saw a cyst thing on my left and now I'm getting pinchy pains in my left ovary! Grr I feel slightly achey not quite crampy! But I get so nervous!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

That's ok the pain is from the cyst??? 

I don't have any preference but I have a feeling it's a girl, I don't know why...


----------



## Barhanita

I am somewhat symptom free. My breast are just very sore and getting more and more sore every day. I have some amount of bloating, but nothing to crazy. I do get VERY emotional and cry all the time. Today my cat felt from the sofa because he was being clumsy, and I felt so bad for him and cried badly for 10 minutes. But I don't have any nausea or gas.

I cannot even use the chinese predictor, because I conceived sometime around my birthday, and I have no idea exactly how old I was.

I love the beach bumps logo, but I decided to put it in only when I hear baby's heartbeat. 

And of course, welcome all the new girls! It's a lovely thread we have here.


----------



## Crystal5483

borr.dg.baby said:


> That's ok the pain is from the cyst???
> 
> I don't have any preference but I have a feeling it's a girl, I don't know why...

I hope so!!!


----------



## mommy247

To all the ladies who answered my question. Thanks! I see most of us here have the same sort of minor symptoms. Today I've been snacking a lot and I had a small argument with my fiancé and I got so emotional I left the house sat on the porch outside and just cried. Realized maybe these pregger hormones are hitting me more on the emotional side. Let's see what next week brings for us all symptom wise. I still can't believe I'm pregnant and I even took a test this afternoon to show my fiancé and even with all the water I drank in the morning and how light my urine was it said pregnant lol


----------



## Beemama321

mommy247 said:


> quick question! Is anyone on here 5-6 weeks? or anyone over that... I need to know what symptoms anyone is having or had at 5-6 weeks. I have barely none. Besides the fact that now that I found out im pregnant I have to pee a little more than usual but not so much... Oh and im always thirsty and can drink a 16 oz bottle of water in a half hour.
> 
> Would love to know ladies :)

Consider yourself fortunate! 

I've been nauseous steadily and have vomited twice since I found out I was preggers. I'm super exhausted, I can't g a whole day without napping an hour or 2, with 8-11 hours of sleep a night. I'm super bloated and gassy, and can tell my digestive system has slowed down. When I get hungry, I get nauseous. Super thirsty and pee a lot. Super sore boobs, a couple times they've woken me up at night they hurt so bad! All these symptoms are so early for me... I had my first assisted pregnancy this time around and wondering if I have multiples??? I had strong positive at 9DPO, with digital as well and my beta at 14DPO was 519, 16DPO 1185 :happydance:


----------



## mommy247

Angelmarie said:


> Chinese calendar says girl for me. Was right with both my boys... Baking soda says boy.
> 
> I'll dig out the litmus paper tomorrow to see what that tells me.
> 
> Do any of you have gender preference?

We want a girl and so does our son but whatever we are given will be a blessing :)


----------



## bloominbroody

Welcome new ladies!
Im fairly symptom free, im thirsty constantly & snack alot plus the frequent peeing. No nausea or actual sickness yet fx it stays away til the festivities are all over!
About 15 days til finally get to see the doc, seems like ages away!

I saw a thread about the baking soda gender test, not sure if I'll do any gender tests as i wanna find out at 20wk scan.
Id like a girl since already have two boys but if i get another boy I'll still be happy x


----------



## charlie00134

it's my first but I'd prefer a boy although my stepdaughter will want a sister as she has 3 brothers from her mum lol. me and dh would def prefer a boy tho


----------



## twinkletots

Welcome newbies!

How do you ladies know all these gender prediction methods?! I fancy giving a couple of them a go just for fun! I have baking soda but what do I do with it?!!

I am going to wait for 12 week scan before I get too excited and tell anyone- only my DH and 1 friend know at the moment and hoping to keep it that way


----------



## twinkletots

bloominbroody said:


> Welcome new ladies!
> Im fairly symptom free, im thirsty constantly & snack alot plus the frequent peeing. No nausea or actual sickness yet fx it stays away til the festivities are all over!
> About 15 days til finally get to see the doc, seems like ages away!
> 
> I saw a thread about the baking soda gender test, not sure if I'll do any gender tests as i wanna find out at 20wk scan.
> Id like a girl since already have two boys but if i get another boy I'll still be happy x

Agreed that nausea stays away over christmas, no way do I want to miss out on my turkey dinner and chocolates for breakfast - although maybe that would save my waistline


----------



## charlie00134

I'm more worried about the period between Christmas and new year, there's very few people at work so I don't want to be rushing off to the loo all the time.


----------



## Girly922

Lindsey923 said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join?? I got my first BFP today.. I had been freaking out because it was getting later and later and I kept getting BFNs! I forced myself to wait a week and this morning we got a definite BFP. Very excited and a little nervous!

Welcome! So happy you got your bfp!! Knew you would with all your symptoms. :happydance:


----------



## Scottish

hi everybody! 
I havent been here for couple of days but wow so much chat to catch up on lol

I looooove the new siggy pic


----------



## Scottish

just been reading all your symptoms!

my symptoms are still lots of creamy cm (tmi) and i to am very bloated and can get quite gassy lol

My boobs have defo gotten bigger as my bra is feeling uncomfortable 

no sickness as of yet! but i was 7 weeks with dd before it hit so i still have time lol.

2 weeks tomorrow until my first midwife appointment woo


----------



## anchor08

Hi everyone, I'm glad to find such a nice chatty group to join! I got my first faint line on Sunday (16dpo), so I'm 4 weeks + 4, due August 10 with my first. My husband is super excited already! I'm having so much fun on here, finding out things like peeing on baking soda to predict the gender. Very few and mild symptoms so far -- the worst is the back ache, which started about 10 days ago. So excited for everyone here!


----------



## Scottish

anchor08 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm glad to find such a nice chatty group to join! I got my first faint line on Sunday (16dpo), so I'm 4 weeks + 4, due August 10 with my first. My husband is super excited already! I'm having so much fun on here, finding out things like peeing on baking soda to predict the gender. Very few and mild symptoms so far -- the worst is the back ache, which started about 10 days ago. So excited for everyone here!

hello and congrats on you BFP :happydance:

welcome to the group


----------



## Angelmarie

shychigirl said:


> Angelmarie said:
> 
> 
> Chinese calendar says girl for me. Was right with both my boys... Baking soda says boy.
> 
> I'll dig out the litmus paper tomorrow to see what that tells me.
> 
> Do any of you have gender preference?
> 
> we want two total and this is our first. i want one of each but don't care which comes first. dh doesnt even care what sex they are. i'm guessing you want a girl since you have two boys already?Click to expand...

I'd love a little girl. I doubt I'd be that lucky though :haha: 

Little boys are an absolute joy though so, as cliched as it sounds, as long as my baby is happy and healthy then pink of blue doesn't matter. 

Litmus paper this morning said girl. It was right for my son. Baking soda said boy though. I love all these gender guesses. Pretty soon we'll be posting scan pics for the nub theory! 

It's REALLY snowing here. Hope we have a white Christmas!


----------



## twinkletots

What do I do with the baking soda? I really need to know!!


----------



## Crystal5483

I don't even know if I have time to read up on this whole thread!

WELCOME! :flower: to the new ladies here!

TWINKLE - I too want to here this baking soda trick!!

CHARLIE - If coworkers start noticing your frequent bathroom trips - just tell them you drank way too much ______ (whatever you're drinking). Always worked for me!

AFM -- What is Litmus paper and does anyone know where I could find it in the US?

I'm starting to feel more positive about this pregnancy despite not seeing anything but the gestational sac on the scan Monday! I woke up for the first time in the middle of the night to pee! (I have a pretty strong bladder - as long as I'm not coughing or sneezing :haha:) And as I'm sitting here typing I'm feeling rather nauseous! Almost tempted to go to the bathroom as I *think* it may just happen! Sad as it sounds I'd almost feel better about the sac appearing empty if I threw up! haha It would make it feel even more real! 

Question - sac measured out to date me at 5w3d... but I definitely felt "O" pains on Nov 10th - which means I ovulated on 11/10 (which coincides with FF!) and so conception may not have taken place until 10/11 which makes it 5w1d or 5w2d - and surely at that point you most likely wouldn't see a Yolk right?


----------



## lolpants

mommy247 said:


> quick question! Is anyone on here 5-6 weeks? or anyone over that... I need to know what symptoms anyone is having or had at 5-6 weeks. I have barely none. Besides the fact that now that I found out im pregnant I have to pee a little more than usual but not so much... Oh and im always thirsty and can drink a 16 oz bottle of water in a half hour.
> 
> Would love to know ladies :)

Hiya - I am at same point - at the moment peeing loads and on and off nausea (cured by eating or napping) is my main symptoms. Boobs gotta a little sore when in bed last night, other than that feeling good :)



CordeliaJ said:


> So went to a dinner party with friends this evening...which was then ruined by me throwing up, then again on the way home. This is the second day with the physical throwing up, until now it's just been nausea. Can't believe it's starting so early :S
> Yuck.

:( hopefully it will be over and done with sooner for you!



Crystal5483 said:


> Question - sac measured out to date me at 5w3d... but I definitely felt "O" pains on Nov 10th - which means I ovulated on 11/10 (which coincides with FF!) and so conception may not have taken place until 10/11 which makes it 5w1d or 5w2d - and surely at that point you most likely wouldn't see a Yolk right?

I can't help you with that sorry hun? Don't know much about the very early stages - may be worthwhile google'ing?


So what is the general consensus on finding out gender?? I wanna be team :yellow: this time and have a nice surprise, but OH wants to find out!? Hopefully I'll win!! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## Crystal5483

I NEED to find out gender! I'm a bit of a control freak lol :) 

I've been googling and they said it should be visible by 5w4d but then I have seen people's posts that say it wasn't but a week later there was bub!


----------



## Lindsey923

Girly922 said:


> Lindsey923 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Can I join?? I got my first BFP today.. I had been freaking out because it was getting later and later and I kept getting BFNs! I forced myself to wait a week and this morning we got a d
> efinite BFP. Very excited and a little nervous!
> 
> Welcome! So happy you got your bfp!! Knew you would with all your symptoms. :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks girly! So excited we can kind of be preggo buddies! How are you feeling?

This will be out first, so I will be excited if it's a healthy boy or girl. DH wants a boy of course!


----------



## Girly922

This will be our first too. OH wants a boy first too. I'm not fussy, as long as its healthy. :) 

Symptom wise, I've been getting a lot of morning sickness :sick: that lasts ALL day!! Lol. I ache a lot and I'm constantly exhausted. I don't think I'm peeing much more than usual but OH reckons I am. I'm hoping the list stops there! :haha:

How are you doing at the moment? 

I've just been to register at our new local DR's, gotta call tomorrow to book my first midwife appt. Apparently it takes a full day to register. :shrug:


----------



## Lindsey923

Is anyone planning on telling family over Christmas?? DH and I are just thinking of telling out parents on Christmas day and trying to think of a clever way to do it.


----------



## Girly922

lolpants said:


> So what is the general consensus on finding out gender?? I wanna be team :yellow: this time and have a nice surprise, but OH wants to find out!? Hopefully I'll win!! :haha:
> 
> Lol xx

We've agreed :yellow: I dont want to find out, and OH wants the surprise. So we're not going to even do any of the little fun at home tests. As much as I'm intrigued. I want a true surprise. Lol.


----------



## Scottish

i dotn know whether to find out or not and its driving me mad lol.

i am 50/50 just now on whether i will or not 

my dd is 9 and i didnt find out with her and i must say i was glad i never as nothing beats the feeling of finding out the sex when you give birth!

but now i am more inpatient as i was then so unsure but i really want to wait till birth. grr lol


----------



## Girly922

Lindsey923 said:


> Is anyone planning on telling family over Christmas?? DH and I are just thinking of telling out parents on Christmas day and trying to think of a clever way to do it.

I have no idea when to tell my parents. I'm working Xmas day so we're going to theirs boxing day but then the whole family is there. Like 17 of us!! Not telling everyone!! :haha:

For OHs parents (massive gossips) we are waiting until we've had the 12 week scan and then they will both get a framed scan photo in identical gift bags.


----------



## Scottish

Lindsey923 said:


> Is anyone planning on telling family over Christmas?? DH and I are just thinking of telling out parents on Christmas day and trying to think of a clever way to do it.

i was wanting to tell my mum, nana and grandad at xmas. i was only 17 when i had dd so i didnt tell them until late on (20weeks!!) but i was so scared then. now its a different story as i am older and wiser (i think lol) and still in the same relationship so i think that they would feel much more happy this time


----------



## Angelmarie

twinkletots said:


> What do I do with the baking soda? I really need to know!!

Just put a tsp of baking soda in a cup and wee in it! :haha: if it fizzes its a boy. If it doesn't fizz it's girl! 

I think it's got to be new soda to be more 'accurate'. Mine wasn't. I might try again sometime. 

Give it a go!


----------



## Lindsey923

Girly922 said:


> This will be our first too. OH wants a boy first too. I'm not fussy, as long as its healthy. :)
> 
> Symptom wise, I've been getting a lot of morning sickness :sick: that lasts ALL day!! Lol. I ache a lot and I'm constantly exhausted. I don't think I'm peeing much more than usual but OH reckons I am. I'm hoping the list stops there! :haha:
> 
> How are you doing at the moment?
> 
> I've just been to register at our new local DR's, gotta call tomorrow to book my first midwife appt. Apparently it takes a full day to register. :shrug:

Have you tried Sea Bands for nausea?? I bought them yesterday because I was getting waves of nausea all day, especially at night, and was having to force myself to eat. They are definitely working!


----------



## Girly922

I haven't yet but I might have too. It seems to be getting worse. Although, all the while I'm feeling sick I'm happy knowing that nothing is wrong. Silly I know. 

I'm also having to force myself to eat at the moment. But I keep having mints which really help calm my stomach.


----------



## twinkletots

Angelmarie said:


> twinkletots said:
> 
> 
> What do I do with the baking soda? I really need to know!!
> 
> Just put a tsp of baking soda in a cup and wee in it! :haha: if it fizzes its a boy. If it doesn't fizz it's girl!
> 
> I think it's got to be new soda to be more 'accurate'. Mine wasn't. I might try again sometime.
> 
> Give it a go!Click to expand...

I did it, no fizz. It's a girl!! Ha ha, if only it was that easy to predict.
I will be delighted with either.
As long as it sticks I am a happy lady. Going to go team yellow!


----------



## charlie00134

we're going to find out but we're not telling anyone other than close family. we're telling over Christmas to our parents just awkward as stepdaughter will be there when we see my dad and we don't want her to know yet.


----------



## Crystal5483

So you know you're pregnant when you're DD is selling Girl Scout cookies and you come to work and find out someone else's daughter is too and you JUST KNOW that now you won't sell any and you start to tear up...

Luckily I didn't full on cry! But I wanted to!!


----------



## Barhanita

Now I am worried that I do not have much nausea. Last week I felt sick a lot in the mornings, but for the past few days it's been gone. It's a horrible sing, isn't it?

Also, I am 5 weeks today, and the stupid ticker is still showing 4w5d...

Anyway, I am having a major freakout.


----------



## charlie00134

symptoms come and go hun. like my crazy eat everything appetite has gone now. I know it's hard but try and stay calm for your little beans sake


----------



## Crystal5483

So you know you're pregnant when you're DD is selling Girl Scout cookies and you come to work and find out someone else's daughter is too and you JUST KNOW that now you won't sell any and you start to tear up...

Luckily I didn't full on cry! But I wanted to!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I agree with charlie, it's probably fine hun, you need to relax (I know it's easier said then done and I can't imagine what it's like to you with your losses).


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I feel sensitive too Crystal, I got some upsetting news regarding my brother yesterday and was crying like crazy...


----------



## readynwilling

someone on my FB page posted a link to a blog with a great letter from a mom to her daughter after her daughter asked if santa was real or not. FRACK i was crying LOL. OVER SANTA :rofl:


----------



## readynwilling

twinkletots said:


> Put tree up this morning before work, my dd insisted on decorating it in the nude! Guess you can get away with that when you're three :flower:
> 
> So I am wondering if I should try and change my early scan and get it when I am 8 and half weeks pregnant instead of 7 and half weeks.
> Both my m/c were after 8 and half weeks so don't want to be "reassured" too early.
> What you ladies think?

Ok - i was in another thread and someone there had a scan about 6w2d and they saw yolk sac and heart beat. So i would say at 7.5 weeks you will be FINE to have this US :)


----------



## charlie00134

I'm having mine 6w4d and I'm really hoping I see something. I know I might not but I'm hoping hard.


----------



## bloominbroody

How is everyone? 
I've officially finished my Christmas shopping now, feel like celebrating so a hot choc tonight!

X


----------



## Quisty

Quisty said:


> This thread is so difficult to keep up with. The chatter is fast and furious.
> 
> I was wondering if I could have some feedback on my results. At 13dpo hcg was 70 and progesterone 176. At 19dpo hcg was 425 and progesterone 76.6. I have calculated this as a doubling time of 2.3 days. I was hoping for better than this. What do people think?

I have been concerned about my drop in progesterone levels from 176 nmol/l (56ng/l) down to 76.6 nmol/l (24ng/l). I decided to call my ob for a second opinion on my results. He said that my results are good, hcg rising nicely. He also said that my progesterone is still high, however because they have dropped he recommended I go onto progesterone pessaries which I am now taking.

I am quite anxious about this pregnancy and even though I have been told that results are good, I still can't help but worry about why there is such a big drop in the progesterone. I am also worried that the progesterone pessaries will now mask an impending miscarriage. Has anyone one got any personal experience which might shed some light on my situation?


----------



## Sooz

My nausea was actually worse just after my bfp than it is now but I still have a wave of it wash over me when I roll over first thing. I put sea bands on before bed and take them off once it has subsided, usually after eating.

Im quite used to it as I had HG with my daughter from 6-32 weeks (Im sure you've all heard of it after the Royal announcement) but before six weeks I had nothing, where as this time it started before my positive test. I've only actually vomited twice so far but am very aware once I hit six weeks it could all go rapidly wrong again.


----------



## charlie00134

my anxiety is getting worse. I already get panicky in bad crowds but I'm only in a small crowd with lots or space and I feel like I'm gunna freak out.


----------



## Ellberry

Charlie do you take anything for your anxiety? I suffered pancik attacks for years, really awful ones that would lead to me throwing up and not eating for 3 days...I still dont drink alcohol and am very picky about food (they lead to me having a phobia of being sick!) Anyway, I refused to take any medication for them as I wont even take paracetamol for a headache, i have been to see 2 counsellors and 2 or 3 hypnotherapists and I was still suffering! I later figured that they were hormone related as were happping before af every month.....anyway, before we got married I got really bad and knew there was no way I would walk down the ailse in the state I was in (we were also moving house the week before-bit stressed!!) I went to the doc and he prescribed me propanadol (beta blockers) he said 1 tablet x 2 daily, and they may well stop the attacks permenantly...well 1 tablet left me in a daze so I cut it down to half tablet x1 a day for 3 days then stopped taking them. I kept them though and will take 1/4 tablet if I feel one coming on or know I'm going into a situation likely to bring one on!!
It has helped me so so much!! I'm unsure whether you can take them whilst preg though, which is something I will ask midwife next week as I do keep getting very anxious esp when I feel a bit ill-not sure how I will cope if ms really kicks in!!
Sorry this has gone on a bit I just wanted you to know you're not alone and to say that if you've not tried any meds then it really is worth considering!!! Hope you're ok xx


----------



## JenzyKY

Barhanita my nausea waking up is mostly gone too. I'm sure it's ok! 

Charlie, anxiety is just awful. Hope you feel better soon. Maybe it'll go down after your scan. It's getting close! :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Crystal5483 said:


> So you know you're pregnant when you're DD is selling Girl Scout cookies and you come to work and find out someone else's daughter is too and you JUST KNOW that now you won't sell any and you start to tear up...
> 
> Luckily I didn't full on cry! But I wanted to!!

That sucks! It's hard enough to sell things. I keep crying at silly tv shows. This is much better then that!


----------



## twinkletots

Take it easy Charlie. Early pregnancy is such an exciting time for us all but also an anxious time. All we can do is try and stay positive and look after ourselves.
Take care


----------



## readynwilling

back from the MW. Got a requistion for a dating scan :wohoo: (really didn't think i would get one!!) but she asked me to wait for 2 weeks so that there is more to see. Also i got a req's for a TON of blood work - the fun stuff :rolleyes:


----------



## charlie00134

I don't have extreme anxiety I just get panicky easy mainly in crowds, I hate being penned in and in live actor horror situations. It just got worse when I got in a crowd in the pizza shop. I can about manage it, I learned to when I got control over my depression. Thanks for your advice though, I will mention it to my midwife.


----------



## CordeliaJ

Anyone encountered any problems with people not appreciating that being pregnant actually is more than growing a bump? I told my boss today I was pregnant (had to because I had get a last minute blood test which made me late). Anyway, he spent the entire day asking me to do all sorts of jobs involving manual labour like carting heaving shelving units up & down some very big flights of stairs. I didn't dare complain because I felt bad for being late, but how is it he doesn't realise that pregnancy us a fragile state not to mention I feel exhausted 100% of the time already?! I cried so much about it in the loos. :(


----------



## charlie00134

I just dont think they think about it until youre showing.


----------



## CordeliaJ

Yeah I guess, but that seems to be "aw she's carrying extra weight, that must be tiring", not "all her organs are shifting, hormones everywhere, she must feel like a human incubator".


----------



## Angelmarie

CordeliaJ said:


> Anyone encountered any problems with people not appreciating that being pregnant actually is more than growing a bump? I told my boss today I was pregnant (had to because I had get a last minute blood test which made me late). Anyway, he spent the entire day asking me to do all sorts of jobs involving manual labour like carting heaving shelving units up & down some very big flights of stairs. I didn't dare complain because I felt bad for being late, but how is it he doesn't realise that pregnancy us a fragile state not to mention I feel exhausted 100% of the time already?! I cried so much about it in the loos. :(

That is bloody awful! I am under the impression that, by law, once your boss knows you're pregnant he has to make arrangements for you and you are not obliged to complete manual labour jobs?! Carting shelving units up stairs?! Wtf?! You could have done you and/or the baby lots of damage. Please have a word about this so you don't go through this again. I feel so angry for you. I don't blame you for crying about it!

There are lots if rules and laws protecting pregnant women. Your job must be adapted with your pregnancy taken into consideration and it is illegal for this to not be the case. 

Chin up! Big hugs xXx


----------



## charlie00134

Plus i think the huge belly acts as a reminder lol


----------



## Angelmarie

Come to think of it. During my pregnancy with my first son, I was at work and dealing with some files. There were a lot of them so I sat on the floor as it felt easier (I like to sit on the floor usually! :haha:) but one if the BIG managers came along and basically said I couldn't and had people relay files to my desk while I worked on them! I hated it at the time as I would rather do a job myself if I'm able to save someone else from doing it but it was strict orders. 

So based on that, the thought of your boss asking you to shift furniture is unbelievable and ridiculous!!! 

Sorry! I've got a bee in my bonnet now. Do you want me to ring him?!?! :haha:


----------



## Girly922

You need to push for your risk assessment to be done. Then they can't ask you to move big heavy things like that. 

I know one of the girls I work with, we she had her DD 2 years ago they were really pee'd off about her going off on mat leave so right up until the day she was due to leave they were sending her to bandage heavy double legs. She couldn't get back up of the floor afterwards!! 

Don't feel guilty for being pregnant, enjoy it. And look after yourself and your bump. :hugs:


----------



## beccybobeccy

Hi ladies!:hugs:

Man this thread moves fast but I think I've caught up from the last couple of days!



wannabeprego said:


> *Quick Question...*Do you ladies feel like really bloated and crampy?? My stomach is super bloated already and I think I might have to buy maternity pants already!!! I can feel like all of the stretching in my belly and it feels like everything is squished into my belly and like it is hard for everything to fit in there. By the end of the day my stomach is twice as big as it is in the morning. It is so early, so i am wondering if this is all normal? I am assuming it is though. I naturally have sort of a pot belly regardless so I am sure that isn't helping either. :dohh:

I've not had any symptoms really either! Until today that is... I am soooo bloated I can barely move! Seems like its normal though!



fairymommy said:


> Hi !! Can I join? My EDD is 11th August and I am kind of new around here. Excited to meet you all !:flower:

Snap! :thumbup:



Angelmarie said:


> CordeliaJ said:
> 
> 
> Anyone encountered any problems with people not appreciating that being pregnant actually is more than growing a bump? I told my boss today I was pregnant (had to because I had get a last minute blood test which made me late). Anyway, he spent the entire day asking me to do all sorts of jobs involving manual labour like carting heaving shelving units up & down some very big flights of stairs. I didn't dare complain because I felt bad for being late, but how is it he doesn't realise that pregnancy us a fragile state not to mention I feel exhausted 100% of the time already?! I cried so much about it in the loos. :(
> 
> That is bloody awful! I am under the impression that, by law, once your boss knows you're pregnant he has to make arrangements for you and you are not obliged to complete manual labour jobs?! Carting shelving units up stairs?! Wtf?! You could have done you and/or the baby lots of damage. Please have a word about this so you don't go through this again. I feel so angry for you. I don't blame you for crying about it!
> 
> There are lots if rules and laws protecting pregnant women. Your job must be adapted with your pregnancy taken into consideration and it is illegal for this to not be the case.
> 
> Chin up! Big hugs xXxClick to expand...

Your boss will need to do a health and safety assessment now he knows you are pregnant. I'm a HR manager so this type of thing really gets my back up!

I dropped my booking in forms off with the midwives yesterday so just waiting to here from them. I wish I could get a scan before Xmas but I just don't think it's going to happen!


----------



## twinkletots

It's so difficult in the early weeks cos there are some things you want to avoid at work but at the same time you're not ready to announce the reasons why yet.
Also male bosses mainly don't have a clue about pregnancy etc.

I have a physical job and first pregnancy round I did everything right up until the birth but I am so much more wary now after m/c's and scared to do anything


----------



## CordeliaJ

Aw Angelmarie, thanks :)
I will definitely say something if it happens again, but it just felt weird because I had only told him that day and I was sort of caught off guard. 
Thanks Becky & Girly for pointing out the health & safety risk assessment, I think I'm gonna have to do some research.


----------



## setarei

I'm freaking out and need some reassurance. I'm having brown spotting and cramps and feel like something is off. I saw my fertility specialist earlier today who is in the process of putting in a referral for a new doc for me so I don't have a doc to call to ask advice right now.

I know I can go to the ER but can they do anything at this point? I'm only 5+1 so even an internal most likely won't show a heart beat and I don't want to waste 6 hours for nothing. I think the only thing to do is to check my hcg (which I just did a blood test for), is there any other tests that might explain what's happening?


----------



## Angelmarie

Aw hun, you must be so worried :nope:

All I can say is - I had chronic cramping (I mean sob inducing) and bleeding (bright red) for 10 weeks with my second and he was fine. 
I know that might not be of any comfort as I doubt there will be much to reassure you that isnt from a doctor but I just wanted to share that bleeding isnt always the worst thing you think of. Try to stay positive and keep off your feet as much as possible until you get checked out. :hugs:


----------



## setarei

Thanks angelmarie. I just wish it was one or two weeks later so I could have an US to see if there is a heartbeat. I don't like playing the waiting game to see what's going on.


----------



## Angelmarie

I totally understand. Please try to stay positive. I really believe positive thinking goes a long way. :flower:


----------



## setarei

Thanks angelmarie, I'll think happy thoughts :)


----------



## JenzyKY

There's a Britax stroller on sale on amazon. My Dh thought the price was crazy. Told him to get used to it...


----------



## JenzyKY

Sending many hugs setarei. How scary.


----------



## setarei

Thanks jenzy, I'm hoping it's my body screwing with me again and scaring me for no reason (it's good at that).


----------



## Crystal5483

Setarei I hope that you are ok Hun :hugs:


----------



## setarei

Thx crystal, it looks like you're not having a good time either :hugs:. I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## lolpants

:hugs: for Crystal and Setarei, as Angelmarie said all you can do is try to stay positive and not get stressed.. I know it's hard but symptoms as normal as they can be can be scary... I had some light bleeding earlier, but it stopped very quickly.. Hope you're both ok :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## JenzyKY

Crystal the nurse reassured me that cramping is absolutely normal.


----------



## pola17

JenzyKY said:


> Crystal the nurse reassured me that cramping is absolutely normal.

I was just cramping, and thank God I read Your post! One thing less to worry about than my hcg levels :(


----------



## Lindsey923

pola17 said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Crystal the nurse reassured me that cramping is absolutely normal.
> 
> I was just cramping, and thank God I read Your post! One thing less to worry about than my hcg levels :(Click to expand...

I'm glad to hear this... I've been having decent cramps on and off throughout the day and was getting a little worried. 

Does anyone else have sore abdominals??


----------



## borr.dg.baby

:hugs: setarei... I hope all is well... I will be praying for you!


----------



## Crystal5483

.


----------



## setarei

Thanks borr, waiting on the hcg results but I won't feel reassured until I get another blood test on Friday to see the doubling time.


----------



## Lindsey923

Crystal5483 said:


> After three losses, diagnosis with homozygous MTHFR, aspirin allergy, low progesterone and empty sac at first scan... I think I can say things aren't looking good.
> 
> I've been balling my eyes out for 45 minutes.
> 
> I wish my mom was here to give me a hug... But heaven is just too far away for that. :cry:

Sorry to hear :hugs: Hoping for the best for you hun!


----------



## mama d

Crystal5483 said:


> After three losses, diagnosis with homozygous MTHFR, aspirin allergy, low progesterone and empty sac at first scan... I think I can say things aren't looking good.
> 
> I've been balling my eyes out for 45 minutes.
> 
> I wish my mom was here to give me a hug... But heaven is just too far away for that. :cry:

Oh Crystal...don't even think that way. Your scan was SO early and it's so normal to not see anything in the sac yet. Your numbers were good and your US tech said she felt positive. Keep a smile on your face. I'm crossing everything I can for you.


----------



## setarei

Aww crystal, I'm so sorry. I know it's hard but I'm choosing to not give up unless I see the lack of a heartbeat in a week or two. Your US was early so an empty sac isn't necessarily bad news. Lean on the people here, they've been great support.


----------



## Crystal5483

.


----------



## setarei

Crystal have you talked to your doctor? Will you be having another scan soon?


----------



## Beemama321

I wish you all the best and lots of growth to your little beans. This time is such a delicate time, to hear sadness while we should be rejoicing nags at the heart and makes me worry so much about my own pregnancy. I plan to leave this thread, just for a while. I hope that when I return after some time has passed, I can have fun relishing in my pregnancy with you all. Right now, it just feels like a huge miscarriage watch and I can't do that. They have threads specifically for that. Please don't take this to be mean spirited in any way. Big hugs to you all, and I look forward to the fun stories we can share after our pregnancies have progressed. :hugs::flower:


----------



## Crystal5483

.


----------



## JenzyKY

Hmmm.....that all makes me sad.


----------



## pola17

Lindsey923 said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Crystal the nurse reassured me that cramping is absolutely normal.
> 
> I was just cramping, and thank God I read Your post! One thing less to worry about than my hcg levels :(Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad to hear this... I've been having decent cramps on and off throughout the day and was getting a little worried.
> 
> Does anyone else have sore abdominals??Click to expand...

I do!! Because I catched a cold and cant stop coughing! :haha:

Tomorrow is a big day for us... if my HCG levels havent doubled, then it means we´re screwed! :nope:


----------



## Barhanita

Girls with bleeding and bad cramping - I am keeping fingers crossed for you, so it turns out to be allright. 

Beemama321, I completely disagree with you! Being afraid of a miscarriage is a huge part of early pregnancy and you cannot deny it. Can you imagine how scared the girls are? If you cannot, I will tell, as I was there - the fear is paralyzing. You also feel very helpless, because a lot of times there is nothing you can do but wait. By implying that women with bleeding or any worrisome symptoms should go to elsewhere you are making me very sad. And I can only imagine how bad they must feel reading it. I know that you didn't mean to be offensive, but that really hearts.


----------



## setarei

Beemama, I'm sorry to have upset you. I thought the point of this thread was for camaraderie between us expectant moms who are at the same stage of their pregnancies. I don't want to cause you or others distress and will be careful not to mention such worries in the future.


----------



## Angelmarie

I think this is the perfect place to air concerns! Lots of us haven't told people so can't confide in friends or family. Perhaps we don't want to worry our partners either? 

We are all at similar stages of our pregnancies so it is comforting that others have the same symptoms and can share experience and encourage each other to stay positive (which is often difficult to do especially if you've suffered losses or pregnancy complications).

These threads provide a great support network for everyone. I think it's fantastic how girls from all over the world come together sharing one wonderful and scary experience- lending an ear to confide in, a shoulder to cry on and words of celebration when all the good things happen (of which plenty will! PMA)

I'm sorry you don't feel that you fit into this, Beemama. 

Wishing every one of you the best of luck and lots of :dust: 

:hugs:


----------



## twinkletots

:dust:I agree Angelmarie, the title of this thread is all welcome and everyone will go through ups and downs throughout the next 9 months so lets support each other through the bad stuff as well as the happy things.

I for one am feeling very positive today as am starting to feel pukey, woo hoo! Also I have gone from one tender boob to having two tender boobs, double woo hoo!!

Sorry to hear about those of you having scary symptoms just now but try to keep hopeful and sending you :dust:


----------



## lolpants

Unfortunately we live in the real world - there are highs and lows to pregnancy, and if anyone thinks that they can be in a pregnancy forum and not hear any moaning or worry over 9 mths then they live in a dream land! Everyone is entitled to their own opinions and are free to say what they like.. what I hate more than anything is people that can't accept others for who they are and what they feel!

we're all different, but right now so similar...

:flower: Here's to the highs and lows and sticking together :flower: 

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

Sorry to read that some of you are having worrying symptoms today. I just wanted to say brown blood is usually much less concerning than red as it is old. So many ladies have early pregnancy bleeding and go on to have healthy babies, I am one, when you think about it the chance of baby snuggling in without hitting a blood vessel or two is actually quite slim. Brown blood can just be from growth and implantation.

We're at such a difficult stage right now because there is so little that can be monitored. Im finding it a bit easier this time than with my little girl but sometimes the worry creeps up on me too.

Thinking of you all and sending lots of positive vibes for healthy babies. X


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I am sorry to hear that some of you are going through a rough time with bleeding and scary symptoms. :hugs:

AFM, I don't want to think negative and I always try to stay positive, also since there is really nothing I can do and I truly believe if something happens to my bean it's because it was meant to happen if my bean was not strong enough to survive. :nope:

All I can do is take care of myself and that way ensure a good home for the bean to survive in, it's really all up to him-her. :thumbup:

I wanted to share my last POAS since I will be getting my u-s tomorrow morning. :blush:




I am feeling anxious and nervous about my u-s but mostly I am hoping to be able to see something. :kiss:


----------



## Sooz

Good luck for your scan tomorrow. Fingers crossed your bean will be visible.

I got my 3+ today. Im done testing now.

https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/2012-12-06070711.jpg


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Fun!!, I wish I had those digis where I live!


----------



## Ellberry

I dont think people should get on at the poster who said she will be leaving the forum for a bit. Everyone is different and copes in different ways. I will often not look at certain threads when I'm having a worrying day as it really can make me so so scared that I end up in a panic...which I'm sure is no good for the bunch of cells I am growing.

That is not to say I dont want to offer support, as I will, but sometimes people have to do what is best for them, and if that means not reading certain things then they have every right to do that, and be honest about it without judgement. 

In no way am I trying to have a dig at anyone but I think when people say that everyone deserves support and understanding then maybe that should also be extended to those who chose to deal with things in different ways.

I think the support offered in this forum is fantastic and it has helped me so much on my journey so far that I can probably say that if I wasnt on here I may not be pregnant - i was that clueless to how it all worked, damn sex education!! :)
I just think that sometimes people should try not to take things to heart too much when it comes to someone elses coping methods/opionions, there are thousands of us on here and we are all going to think/cope differently, personally, I think thats a good thing! :)

Anyway, I've babbled so much I cant remember who I was going to post to, but to those ladies having a hard time at the moment I really hope it gets better for you xxx


----------



## Girly922

Completely aside from everything else that's going on, I just wanted to come on here and have a little sulk. 

I've just sat in my car at work and had a long old cry. Turns out I can't get in to see the midwife until the 2nd week of jan. I'll be between 9 and 10 weeks by then. :( I just got so upset. :cry:


----------



## JenzyKY

Many hugs Girly922. That stinks. Don't they know we want reassured by our appointments! 

My emotions have been all over the place the last few days. Crying to anger in seconds.


----------



## readynwilling

I agree with both sides. In my first pregnancy i stepped away from the first tri forum completely. I personally find it hard to read 100 "am i or am i not miscarrying" threads. I have been a little more active this pregnancy being through it once before. But you will notice i don't comment a lot in the early stages on the negative. I sorta speed read over it. Everyone is different. I have big :hugs: to everyone who is worried. I am not worried - and not because i know nothing will go wrong, because it very well might. But its not something i can prevent or change. So i don't see the point in causing undo stress to myself. I am a very positive person and everytime i go pee and im not bleeding i go "YAY im still pregnant!!". I do not have access to have my blood taken to see my hcg rising. maybe thats a good thing, cause its something i don't have to worry about cause i have no idea?? I don't know. I DO know (seeing as how i've been part of one of htese threads before) in the next 12 weeks we are going to SEE A LOT of people join this thread. We might end up near 100 august due dates and we will probably see 10 -15 or so of our friends here loose their pregnancy. Its very sad and hard at times, but we need to try to all get along, because the MAJORITY of us are stuck with each other for a LONG 9 months!!


----------



## Ellberry

Everything you just said readynwilling!!!!!! :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Welcome to all of the new ladies!!! :flower:

Well girls, My 1st HCG bloods betas at 4 weeks yesterday was *203!!! * :happydance::happydance:


So I am really happy with those results because that means I have a strong and healthy pregnancy so far. My next beta will be this coming Friday. :thumbup: With that number I can't tell yet if it is a single baby or multiples yet unfortunatly so we will have to wait to try to figure out how many babies it is still. LOL....:haha::blush:


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Wannabepreggo!!! Im glad to hear you were reassured :hugs: Im still uber excited to find out how many little beans you are baking :) (i personally hope its 3 LOL only cause its you and not me hahahahahahahaha)


----------



## Sooz

I think its a bit easier second time around TBH. I had to avoid the first trimester forum a lot in my first pregnancy because I am not a positive person by nature. I only went in it this time to find this thread.

Im much like you though, every day that goes by I celebrate being another day pregnant and I am not consumed by worry this time round. I do think having my daughter to focus on helps, time with her passes so quickly. X


----------



## charlie00134

I just want to say 5 weeks woop :D


----------



## CordeliaJ

Trying to get the results of my second blood test (to see if HCG is rising correctly), but they just won't get back to me. Last time they called within 2 days, this time it's been 2 days, so I phoned them myself, and they said "we'll call you back". That was this morning & now I can't get through. Do you think something might be wrong? It's so mean of them I just want to know if everything's ok. :(


----------



## pola17

Hi gals! I want to update you!

I went to the ER, got an ultrasound: 100% not an ectopic. My uterus and endometrium have grown. They suspect I'm much earlier than they thought I was. Instead of 5 weeks, early 4weeks or even 3 weeks. 

Hcg in 2 days went from 130 to 185. Progesterone from 12 to 10. This dr said that if hcg elevates some, it's a good sign. 

Tomorrow I'll have to see my OB/GYN, and probably will need progesterone suppositories to elevate hcg and sustain this pregnancy. 

I'm full of hopes, and I'm positive we'll be fine! I can feel it! :)


----------



## Koonk

My due date should be 6th August. When first heartbeat should be detected?


----------



## readynwilling

Koonk said:


> My due date should be 6th August. When first heartbeat should be detected?

On an U/S they can see it around 6 weeks. With a doppler not until around 14 weeks.


----------



## Koonk

Thanks, my appointment is on the 15th December. I hope to hear heartneat as I was on clomid and wonder if I have twins:)


----------



## Ellberry

Can I ask a question, do you all get the blood tests and scans etc because you have had losses previously or is it the norm??
I'm sorry its quite personal, its just I did 2 hpt on the day I found out then 1 a week or so later and thats it. I only have my symptoms (or lack of sometimes) to help reassure me until the 1st app with my midwife, then after that my first scan at 12wks. (unless I want to keep peeing on a stick-which i think will drive me insane)

Am I missing out on something that I should be getting??????


----------



## Lindsey923

.


----------



## Crystal5483

Ellberry my bloods are due to seeing a fertility specialist and not just an OB ... My early scans are due to early losses and suspected ectopic. 

Best of luck to you all. 

Charlie congrats on 5 weeks!


----------



## Lindsey923

Ellberry said:


> Can I ask a question, do you all get the blood tests and scans etc because you have had losses previously or is it the norm??
> I'm sorry its quite personal, its just I did 2 hpt on the day I found out then 1 a week or so later and thats it. I only have my symptoms (or lack of sometimes) to help reassure me until the 1st app with my midwife, then after that my first scan at 12wks. (unless I want to keep peeing on a stick-which i think will drive me insane)
> 
> Am I missing out on something that I should be getting??????

I was wondering the same thing. This will be my first baby and my first time TTC.. I will be away from this sat to next sat and won't even see a doctor until I come back.


----------



## Sooz

If you're in the UK with no previous history its normal not to have any blood tests of early scans, even to not book in until seven plus weeks. I only got booked in early because I needed pre emptive anti emetics. X


----------



## readynwilling

generally if you had no issue getting pregnant and have no previous pregnancies lost - you wont see a dr till you are 8 weeks. you may or may not get sent for a dating ultrasound and you will likely get a PAP smear and you will blood work taken :)


----------



## Ellberry

Ah ok , thanks ladies!!! Was starting to get paranoid that I was missing something!! I have my booking in app next week, will be 6wk6d by then, rather excited, but nervous at the same time!! :)


----------



## readynwilling

i actually saw my MW yesterday. I was quite suprised to get an appt so early. My 1st preganancy my GP booked me in at 9 weeks LOL. It was a LONG 9 weeks.


----------



## Ellberry

I can imagine readynwilling!!! Just these few weeks are dragging :) I'm worried I wont like the midwife, but from having done a little research she seems to be the only one in this area!?!!? If I dont feel happy with her for whatever reason can you change midwifes easily or see one in another town?? Our closet town is quite small but there are larger ones about 20min away, but I'm not sure if you have to stay with the ones associated to your gp??


----------



## readynwilling

its a bit different over here (in canada) we have some options :) but with our MW you book AS SOON as you are pregnant (or you wont get one) and you better like them,cause there is no switching LOL. If you go the route of an OB, there are LOTS of them and switching is probably easier. I actually saw my GP until i was 30 weeks then went to the ob for the last 10 weeks with J. I really like my GP - i wish she delivered babies LOL


----------



## CordeliaJ

I think maybe my question got overlooked earlier. Anyway, just as I thought, by the time the hospital called I was in the middle of a meeting so couldn't answer. She left a voicemail saying "I have discussed your blood test results with the consultant, they want to scan you at the end of next week". I will have just turned 6 weeks by then. She gave absolutely no indication whether the results were good or bad. Any ideas on this anyone?? Is that early to scan, do you reckon they think something is wrong? I'm getting so tired of not being told anything.


----------



## Ellberry

See, I have no idea what an OB is :dohh::haha:
I made an appointment with the midwife as soon as I found out (well found out on the sat so called the mon) and as far as I'm aware I dont need to see my GP at all?? Unless I'm wrong, maybe I'll ask the midwife that next week :)
It looks like she cover abuot 2/3 surgeries local to us though so I really hope I like her!!!!!!:winkwink:
There is a nurse at work who used to be a midwife, she is so so lovely and I would give anything for her to be mine, but apparently she hated it so wont ever deliver another baby again :nope: Maybe I'll just have to work right up until labour starts then refuse to move, she'd have to then :haha:


----------



## Ellberry

Hi cordelia! I'm sorry I have no idea if/what anything could be wrong, I'm pretty clueless in all this!! I hope someone is able to help you x


----------



## Barhanita

CordeliaJ said:


> I think maybe my question got overlooked earlier. Anyway, just as I thought, by the time the hospital called I was in the middle of a meeting so couldn't answer. She left a voicemail saying "I have discussed your blood test results with the consultant, they want to scan you at the end of next week". I will have just turned 6 weeks by then. She gave absolutely no indication whether the results were good or bad. Any ideas on this anyone?? Is that early to scan, do you reckon they think something is wrong? I'm getting so tired of not being told anything.

I think they would not schedule an appointment if your hcg was too little, because they wouldn't expect to see anything. Maybe you should try calling them back and asking what the numbers were? Tell them that you are worried and that you wanna know what is going on. I hope everything is fine.


----------



## readynwilling

CordeliaJ said:


> I think maybe my question got overlooked earlier. Anyway, just as I thought, by the time the hospital called I was in the middle of a meeting so couldn't answer. She left a voicemail saying "I have discussed your blood test results with the consultant, they want to scan you at the end of next week". I will have just turned 6 weeks by then. She gave absolutely no indication whether the results were good or bad. Any ideas on this anyone?? Is that early to scan, do you reckon they think something is wrong? I'm getting so tired of not being told anything.

Sorry you feel you were overlooked :hugs: its really really hard for any of us to answer this type of question. How are we to know? Maybe the hcg is fine and they want to do a dating scan - which can be done at 6 weeks. Maybe its not (but i would think if its not they wouldn't bother to scan or wait a whole week to scan. the only thing you can really do is what Barhanita suggested and try calling back and hope to get more information.


----------



## pola17

Sounds to me, that your results are good!

A scan at 6 weeks is good!!! :) be positive!!!


----------



## CordeliaJ

Thanks for your answers. readyandwilling maybe I phrased it badly but of course I didn't expect anyone to actually know the answer, just in case anyone had any thoughts or had a similar situation. I can never get through any time I ring them so I can only guess why they didn't specify. :S


----------



## Barhanita

I vomited last night, and it was pure misery combined with pure joy. Joy - because I finally felt pregnant. The only thing - I lost my vitamin is that incident. What do you do in cases like this, take another one? I just took folic acid separately..


----------



## Sooz

The vitamins can actually encourage the nausea, on my really bad days I used to skip them TBH. It was more important to try and keep food and fluids down. It would be hard to take too much folic though so it won't hurt if you wanted to take another to be sure.

Im really embarrassed by my bloat tonight. It is much more obvious than I realised. I had a very small bump last time but am now worried about hiding this one until mid January!


----------



## readynwilling

CordeliaJ - Im sorry its frusterating for you :( im sure any of us would be frusterated and worried. I really think if they were concerened they wouldn't make you wait a whole week for a scan. 

I try to take my vitamins before bed, then i can sleep through the "yucky" feeling they give me :)


----------



## Barhanita

Ready - that nauseating feeling woke up...


----------



## readynwilling

that would not be fun :( they are often hard on the tummy due to all the iron. The most important peice is the folic acid. if you can take it seperately then just take the FA and skip the multi for now :) if you are eating balanced, you'll be just fine :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

I've found that at the moment with my morning sickness I can't take a multi. I'm taking tesco's own folic acid. They're small so they can just slip down and I find that they don't upset me too much. 

Really struggling with food now though. Just can't eat anything and when I start eating I feel full and sick after a few mouthfuls. 

Have ordered myself some sea bands though :)


----------



## Sooz

Sea bands are good! I've had mine on since 10dpo! :haha:


----------



## Sweetkat

ZooMa said:


> Holy shyster. My doubling time is 25 hours. Beta went from 653 to 2211 in 43.5 hours. This should be good news, but now I'm freaking myself out that I have a molar pregnancy. I know way too much. Ahhh. Darn medical education.
> 
> I put a call into the midwife to see what the next step is. I definitely don't want to prolong this pregnancy with progesterone supplements if it is a molar. I know the likelihood is really slim, but still.... I am also sort of freaking out about the possiblity of twins, too (no history in my family).
> 
> I need to remember the bell curve... If a mean doubling time is 48 hours, then there have got to be "normal" d.t's on either side. Does anybody know the standard deviation? Yes, I am too analytical.
> 
> Probably, I just have a normal singleton pregnancy (for now), with a borderline low progesterone level normally, and I should have just waited a few weeks before seeing the doc. Still hope to be joining you August Mommas! :)

How are you feeling? I also got my first pink line 23 November :)


----------



## charlie00134

I've managed to get an early scan because I was so panicky and I've been trying so long. I'm beginning to get extreme pains on my left side which if they continue I'll be heading to the hospital. I'm not worrying though because if they don't carry on or get worse I'll just be overthinking lol.


----------



## Koonk

I eat often to avoid feeking sick. So far so good.


----------



## Koonk

When are you planning to announce your pregnancy to the world?:) I can not wait to share, but my mum is telling me to shut up for few more months...


----------



## readynwilling

thats my strategy too Koonk LOL. 

Sorry you are having pains Charlie :( do you know when your scan is? did you post it and i missed it?


----------



## Sweetkat

setarei said:


> Beemama, I'm sorry to have upset you. I thought the point of this thread was for camaraderie between us expectant moms who are at the same stage of their pregnancies. I don't want to cause you or others distress and will be careful not to mention such worries in the future.

I am 5w2 days too. Due date 6 August. Can I join please?


----------



## charlie00134

Koonk said:


> When are you planning to announce your pregnancy to the world?:) I can not wait to share, but my mum is telling me to shut up for few more months...

We're telling the world after 12 weeks, starting with family and closer friends before facebook. Telling the parents at Christmas :)



readynwilling said:


> thats my strategy too Koonk LOL.
> 
> Sorry you are having pains Charlie :( do you know when your scan is? did you post it and i missed it?

My scan is on the 17th at 11:30 am GMT :happydance:


----------



## twinkletots

I started having pretty bad cramps at work today too. They got worse and I was getting pretty nervous but they seem to have gone now after expelling a bit of gas!!:blush:

I have only mild nausea but I find eating helps and if I get hungry it's worse. So i just keep on eating!
A patient brought me a huge tin of chocolates today and I am sitting here trying my best not to crack them open :munch:


----------



## Barhanita

we will tell OH's parent on Christmas, mine at 12th weeks and the rest of the world one it will become impossible to hide


----------



## Sweetkat

Lindsey923 said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Crystal the nurse reassured me that cramping is absolutely normal.
> 
> I was just cramping, and thank God I read Your post! One thing less to worry about than my hcg levels :(Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad to hear this... I've been having decent cramps on and off throughout the day and was getting a little worried.
> 
> Does anyone else have sore abdominals??Click to expand...

Have been having funny twinges when stand up quickly or when sneeze and also stretching feeling in my uterus. Think it's normal.


----------



## readynwilling

charlie00134 said:


> My scan is on the 17th at 11:30 am GMT :happydance:

Mine is same day at 9am EST (in canada :) )


----------



## charlie00134

That's exciting :D 

I have Rocky Road pudding


----------



## Barhanita

my scan is in 6 days, 22 hours and 25 minutes.... yes, I am counting.


----------



## charlie00134

My week 5 bulge. As sucked in as I can get.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1209-517599221.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## bloominbroody

Sooz said:


> The vitamins can actually encourage the nausea, on my really bad days I used to skip them TBH. It was more important to try and keep food and fluids down. It would be hard to take too much folic though so it won't hurt if you wanted to take another to be sure.
> 
> Im really embarrassed by my bloat tonight. It is much more obvious than I realised. I had a very small bump last time but am now worried about hiding this one until mid January!

Me too! Luckily its pretty much just me, hubby & kids at christmas but if we visit the inlaws i will have to wear a baggy jumper i think x


----------



## lolpants

6 weeks yey!! :happydance:

Just wanna say I'm a positive person too, just think it's a lot to ask to have people not worry and share their worries ...

I still haven't got round to picking up the pregnancy pack from my GP's,went in to get it and they told me ti come back in the afternoon, but was out alll day- will hopefully get the ball rolling tomorrow, I think it will organise a MW appt for around 8 wks and at that the US will be arranged for around 12 wks/mid Jan.. seems like ages away - at least I have DD to help keep my mind occupied and Xmas/New Year.. so hoping it won't drag!

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

charlie00134 said:


> My week 5 bulge. As sucked in as I can get.

Cute :D


----------



## charlie00134

thanks, going to do one every Thursday. :) 
mine shouldn't be hard to hide, I've recently lost weight so people will just think I've put it back on lol


----------



## CordeliaJ

charlie00134 said:


> My week 5 bulge. As sucked in as I can get.

Aw that looks like mine! People keep asking me how I can be showing so early, I so don't want to say it's bloating. It's quite nice to think its more baby bump than gas bump 

I'm quite positive too, most days I feel quite confident that the pregnancy is going well, I also think about it a lot partly because I have so many symptoms. Is there quite a high rate of miscarriage? I have to say that until I was on this forum, it probably wouldn't have occurred to me that it might be a common occurance. I guess if you've had one you'll obviously be a lot more aware.


----------



## bloominbroody

I've joined the beige/brown cm club, its like if u had chocolate on u finger and smudged it on fabric. Really not alot at all i guess my body is still clearing out the crap. Whether preg or not I've always spotted this stuff so not panicked. Unless it turns red then it'll be a&e i think as getting into docs in horrendous here.

My baby top came today! 
https://imageshack.us/photo/photo/405/20121206161337.jpg/
Its so cute!!

My sister is having csection (because she has cp which only affects her legs) early march so hoping to know the sex of bubs around then too.

I've a terrible head cold & can't breath thru my nose, would u say its pregnancy cold or from the weather? Still bad skin too :/

Enough of my moaning i just feel rough lol 
x


----------



## Sooz

Cute little bump Charlie!

This was mine tonight. It IS going to be hard to hide, I wasn't this big at 12 weeks with DD.

https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/2012-12-06190513.jpg


----------



## readynwilling

sorry you feel crappy Bloomin. I have a sore throat today. I figure i will definately catch some bug that my DD brings home from daycare... i think its not that you feel any worse then you do unpregnant and sick. its that there is NOTHING you can take to feel better LOL. I remember when i stopped bf'ing my dd and i could take Neocitran for my colds again.. HEAVEN LOL.


----------



## Sooz

bloominbroody said:


> I've a terrible head cold & can't breath thru my nose, would u say its pregnancy cold or from the weather? Still bad skin too :/
> 
> Enough of my moaning i just feel rough lol
> x

Is it just in your nose/throat? I've had it overnight for about 5 days now and have to clear all the cack out in the morning which does my MS retching no favours at all. :sick:


----------



## readynwilling

Sooz they say you show much faster with #2! 

I didn't really show with my first until close to 20 weeks.


----------



## CordeliaJ

Lovely bump Sooz!


----------



## twinkletots

charlie00134 said:


> thanks, going to do one every Thursday. :)
> mine shouldn't be hard to hide, I've recently lost weight so people will just think I've put it back on lol

That's a brilliant plan! Lose weight pre pregnancy then noone suspects there is a bean bump in there and thinks you just put weight on.
Bit late now... This is the beauty of cold winters, baggy jumpers


----------



## CordeliaJ

I heard that about showing more with #2 #3 and so on. I'm showing the same amount though and this is my first. It's either twins or a humongous amount of gas! :)


----------



## charlie00134

just always carry a small choc bar when you're with someone lol they'll think you're just pigging out.

the bump looks cute Sooz. mine just feels like a little bit of bloating and a change in stomach muscles, not expecting much change until 14 weeks or longer. other than all the jaffa cakes I'm munching lol


----------



## Sooz

readynwilling said:


> Sooz they say you show much faster with #2!
> 
> I didn't really show with my first until close to 20 weeks.

I heard this too, but this is infinitely faster than I was expecting. I have swimming tomorrow and only own bikini's. :haha:

I think my work wardrobe will need better consideration until the bloat subsides...


----------



## Sooz

CordeliaJ said:


> I heard that about showing more with #2 #3 and so on. I'm showing the same amount though and this is my first. It's either twins or a humongous amount of gas! :)

TBH I was just saying to DH I feel like I need a bloody good fart or a poo, I am so uncomfortable. :blush::haha:


----------



## charlie00134

readynwilling said:


> sorry you feel crappy Bloomin. I have a sore throat today. I figure i will definately catch some bug that my DD brings home from daycare... i think its not that you feel any worse then you do unpregnant and sick. its that there is NOTHING you can take to feel better LOL. I remember when i stopped bf'ing my dd and i could take Neocitran for my colds again.. HEAVEN LOL.

I'm just missing my caffeine already lol


----------



## JenzyKY

My stomach is huge! It is definitely just bloat though. Thank goodness I wear scrubs to work or I'd never be able to hide it!


----------



## Ellberry

Awww sooz thats lovely!! I cant wait to have a bump, and although I'm quite bloated just feel as if its such a long way off....
I bought a m&s choc mousse for my friends and I after dinner tonight...just not interested at all, I didnt even get half way through it!!!!!! Hope this going off chocolate sticks around :)


----------



## readynwilling

oh me and caffeine are still very good friends LOL. 

So i cloth diapered J. But i don't want to do it again for #2. So now i have the process of soaking/washing/prepping all my CD's and photographing them and putting them up for sale UGHHHH


----------



## bloominbroody

Sooz said:


> Cute little bump Charlie!
> 
> This was mine tonight. It IS going to be hard to hide, I wasn't this big at 12 weeks with DD.
> 
> https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/2012-12-06190513.jpg

that's how i look! Im taking a pic again at 6wks think that's Saturday.
Its true u do show earlier the more u have, my sis was huge early on with #4


----------



## Sooz

Our abs are clearly knackered!


----------



## bloominbroody

Sooz said:


> bloominbroody said:
> 
> 
> I've a terrible head cold & can't breath thru my nose, would u say its pregnancy cold or from the weather? Still bad skin too :/
> 
> Enough of my moaning i just feel rough lol
> x
> 
> Is it just in your nose/throat? I've had it overnight for about 5 days now and have to clear all the cack out in the morning which does my MS retching no favours at all. :sick:Click to expand...

its all nose i can't breath thru it at all lol i think id rather have nausea as I've got sickness bands from last pregnancy that worked a treat, I'll have a sore throat in the morning from sleeping with my mouth open no doubt too x


----------



## charlie00134

I only get caffeine from energy drinks and caffeinated mints so I've had to cut right back.
pretty confident my bulge is gas and jaffa cakes at this stage lol


----------



## Sooz

bloominbroody said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloominbroody said:
> 
> 
> I've a terrible head cold & can't breath thru my nose, would u say its pregnancy cold or from the weather? Still bad skin too :/
> 
> Enough of my moaning i just feel rough lol
> x
> 
> Is it just in your nose/throat? I've had it overnight for about 5 days now and have to clear all the cack out in the morning which does my MS retching no favours at all. :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> its all nose i can't breath thru it at all lol i think id rather have nausea as I've got sickness bands from last pregnancy that worked a treat, I'll have a sore throat in the morning from sleeping with my mouth open no doubt too xClick to expand...

Sounds like pregnancy rhinitis to me Hun, it is deffo a symptom. :flower:


----------



## bloominbroody

Abs what are they?! I think mine have worn away! Urgh i best get a bump band soon too as I've a tiny inguinal hernia from last pregnancy, docs aren't too fussed about it & only found out last January.

What's weather like with everyone? Its really really windy & raining tons, got absolutely soaked on school run & lo fell front first into a massive muddy puddle. He was so upset poor thing! X


----------



## bloominbroody

charlie00134 said:


> I only get caffeine from energy drinks and caffeinated mints so I've had to cut right back.
> pretty confident my bulge is gas and jaffa cakes at this stage lol

Oh i miss my caffeine! I love cola but haven't touched any since b4 ov but have apple juice & its of chinese chicken satay sticks instead now (supermarket ones) I've found all my cravings savory apart from the apple juice. Last two i loved sweet stuff. Hope it means a girl!


----------



## JenzyKY

I've not had caffeine. I just have a caffeine free soda every once in a while. I like the Whole Foods brand cola.


----------



## mommy247

I stopped drinking caffeine but for about 4 weeks I didn't even know that I was pregnant and I drank pepsi the whole entire time at work... def stopped that. Now I have a chai latte every once in a while.


----------



## Lindsey923

Koonk said:


> When are you planning to announce your pregnancy to the world?:) I can not wait to share, but my mum is telling me to shut up for few more months...

We are planning on telling parents and SIL on Christmas. I am going on vacation with a close couple friend of mine this Saturday and will HAVE to tell them because they will know when I'm not drinking. I think I will have to end up telling my coworkers at the end of the month because I have to go to our work Christmas thing and I don't think they'll believe the "I'm on Antibiotics" line. :sad1: I am not so happy about having to tell coworkers before our friends and I am thinking of just bringing it up to a few girls from my department so that they won't ask me why I'm not drinking at the party. I don't want my supervisor to know because she has a HUGE mouth and will tell the whole office. Anyone have a good excuse that they will be using????


----------



## JenzyKY

My DH just said that we won't have to tell anyone since my stomach is going to give it away. :growlmad:

Can you go to the bar tender and ask for juice and pretend it is a drink? That's what I just did at a wedding.


----------



## Angelmarie

I saw my GP today who took more bloods for hcg and progesterone (I will get the results tomorrow hopefully) I got a flu jab and she has referred me to the midwives now so Im to expect a call to be booked in. I have my scan next Friday. 

I went on a mammoth shopping trip with my Mum today and was so exhausted! I hadnt eaten all day either but I just shoved pizzas in the oven for dinner and I actually cut mine in half before I cooked it as my appetite is that poor!? Most of you girls are eating more, yes? Anybody eating less? 

:hugs:


----------



## Lindsey923

JenzyKY said:


> My DH just said that we won't have to tell anyone since my stomach is going to give it away. :growlmad:
> 
> Can you go to the bar tender and ask for juice and pretend it is a drink? That's what I just did at a wedding.

It's a sit down dinner with only about 7 other people at a bring your own restaurant. :/


----------



## Angelmarie

If its bring your own mix up a non alcoholic cocktail? Do a sex on the beach with peach syrup and no vodka? or something similar? :flower::flower:


----------



## Angelmarie

One of my cats just launched itself on to my tummy then used me as a springboard to jump about 4 feet! 

Ouch!!!!


----------



## readynwilling

J is pretty rough on me... climbing, kicking etc. She can't really hurt baby but i still flinch away when i see her coming LOL


----------



## Lionchild

borr.dg.baby said:


> I am sorry to hear that some of you are going through a rough time with bleeding and scary symptoms. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I don't want to think negative and I always try to stay positive, also since there is really nothing I can do and I truly believe if something happens to my bean it's because it was meant to happen if my bean was not strong enough to survive. :nope:
> 
> All I can do is take care of myself and that way ensure a good home for the bean to survive in, it's really all up to him-her. :thumbup:
> 
> I wanted to share my last POAS since I will be getting my u-s tomorrow morning. :blush:
> 
> View attachment 528003
> 
> 
> 
> I am feeling anxious and nervous about my u-s but mostly I am hoping to be able to see something. :kiss:


Borr, I can't wait to see how your ultrasound goes! How exciting!! How did you get such an early one? Keep us updated! GL!!!

I don't expect one until probably 16-20 weeks. My insurance only covers one (unless the doctor feels there is a medical need for more than one), but I'm ok with that I guess. We don't want to know the gender, so I guess it doesn't matter. Plus, my husband and I are both kind of freaked out by how realistic the 3D ultrasounds are nowadays. The babies look like little aliens (no offense to anyone, I would say the same thing if it were my baby) :haha:. 

Btw, I'm back to stalking the thread. I'm starting to feel positive and have stopped worrying so much :happydance:. I still have a hard time believing I am pregnant. It seems like a dream.


----------



## JenzyKY

Welcome back Lionchild!!! Will your insurance not cover a NT test as that is diagnostic? Then you could have 2 scans.


----------



## mommy247

idk about everyone else but im only 5 weeks almost 6 soon and ive been eating like a FAT COW! All this eating is making my stomach even bigger and since im trying to hide it until the longest I can (DF and my decision) im not sure next month no one will notice :( I look so bloated!! I eat and eat and eat!! Every 30 min to an hour I have to have something to eat! In the past 4 hours I had a chicken, avocado and spinach wrap (I know sounds weird but so good), 2 chicken, avocado and spinach salads, 3 natural fruit strips and a few dried apricots... like I cant stop!! I feel like im huge... and im very conscious with what I ate before I got pregnant so this has been getting to me but I am always hungry and feel like im never going to be full. I have been eating small portions as to help. 

I also just got a weird pulling sensation on my right side and on my left just a weird feeling as well... anyone having anything like this??


----------



## Lionchild

mommy247 said:


> idk about everyone else but im only 5 weeks almost 6 soon and ive been eating like a FAT COW! All this eating is making my stomach even bigger and since im trying to hide it until the longest I can (DF and my decision) im not sure next month no one will notice :( I look so bloated!! I eat and eat and eat!! Every 30 min to an hour I have to have something to eat! In the past 4 hours I had a chicken, avocado and spinach wrap (I know sounds weird but so good), 2 chicken, avocado and spinach salads, 3 natural fruit strips and a few dried apricots... like I cant stop!! I feel like im huge... and im very conscious with what I ate before I got pregnant so this has been getting to me but I am always hungry and feel like im never going to be full. I have been eating small portions as to help.
> 
> I also just got a weird pulling sensation on my right side and on my left just a weird feeling as well... anyone having anything like this??


Yes! I have totally been overeating the past few days. I've been so so hungry, and then I stuff my face and feel sick for hours afterward. I also have had something really gross going on since 2 days before I got my BFP (warning tmi). I have been having GERD every night after I eat. I mean I burp up my undigested food for around four hours every night (even when I don't overeat). I don't know what to do about it. It's really gross. I've never had this before. I even do it with my prenatals. I'm thinking it's the hormones.

Maybe the overeating early on is to nourish our bodies before we potentially get too sick to eat with MS.

As for the pulling cramps, I have had pulling pains and light cramps on and off for 2 weeks, but they're usually more centralized. Occasionally I've had them on the one side or the other.


----------



## Lionchild

JenzyKY said:


> Welcome back Lionchild!!! Will your insurance not cover a NT test as that is diagnostic? Then you could have 2 scans.

Thanks, Jenzy! I don't think my insurance will cover it. Maybe it would if I was over 35. I have graduate student insurance through my doctoral program, so it's pretty crappy. I'll take it thoughit could be worse (and it's free).


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sometimes I overeat but sometimes I don't have appetite... Most of the time I just eat small all day, being too full makes me feel nauseous!! 

I can't wait for my scan tomorrow! I will let you all know how it goes... When I called my doctor at 3+4 he told me to come in in two weeks and he was going to do a scan... no reason, I guess it's normal here. I pay for it I guess (it's not that expensive here)!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

oh and welcome back lionchild! I am glad you are feeling better and staying positive!!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Lionchild said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back Lionchild!!! Will your insurance not cover a NT test as that is diagnostic? Then you could have 2 scans.
> 
> Thanks, Jenzy! I don't think my insurance will cover it. Maybe it would if I was over 35. I have graduate student insurance through my doctoral program, so it's pretty crappy. I'll take it thoughit could be worse (and it's free).Click to expand...

Darn, I was hoping for a loophole! :haha:


----------



## mac1979

Been looking at cribs and baby furniture online. I'm wondering if I can convice DH that $450 is a good price for a crib, which can be a toddler bed and convert into a full sized bed as well.


----------



## bloominbroody

Mac that sounds good, we always use a travel cot with basinette then when baby is around a 1.5 to 2 yrs they move onto there own single bed. Im planning on getting most things second hand & maybe as its my last pregnancy getting a Moses basket as I've never had one.

Borr good luck with ur scan hun x


----------



## charlie00134

I found I was overeating on a morning but since I switched my breakfast to something more substantial it's not such a problem. I'm planning on getting most things second hand too, save a fortune for when we need it lol.


----------



## Quisty

I have some bad news. HCG was 472 at 5 weeks 2 days. It was 424 three days ago. I am just waiting to start bleeding. :(


----------



## charlie00134

have you spoken to your doctor? I'm sorry I don't know anything about hcg levels so I can only offer an internet hug :hugs: :(


----------



## twinkletots

mommy247 said:


> idk about everyone else but im only 5 weeks almost 6 soon and ive been eating like a FAT COW! All this eating is making my stomach even bigger and since im trying to hide it until the longest I can (DF and my decision) im not sure next month no one will notice :( I look so bloated!! I eat and eat and eat!! Every 30 min to an hour I have to have something to eat! In the past 4 hours I had a chicken, avocado and spinach wrap (I know sounds weird but so good), 2 chicken, avocado and spinach salads, 3 natural fruit strips and a few dried apricots... like I cant stop!! I feel like im huge... and im very conscious with what I ate before I got pregnant so this has been getting to me but I am always hungry and feel like im never going to be full. I have been eating small portions as to help.
> 
> I also just got a weird pulling sensation on my right side and on my left just a weird feeling as well... anyone having anything like this??

Hi, I am exactly the same eating loads! Don't sweat it though, sounds like you are eating healthy stuff and I have eaten loads through all my pregnancies and ended up at my pre pregnancy size so we must need all that food for the hungry beans growing inside us!

Admittedly it doesn't help the bloat but loose fitting clothes are the way forwards :flower:


----------



## twinkletots

Quisty said:


> I have some bad news. HCG was 472 at 5 weeks 2 days. It was 424 three days ago. I am just waiting to start bleeding. :(

Quisty, I am so sorry to hear this. I don't know much about HCG numbers either but is a drop always a sign of impending miscarriage or could it just be a temporary dip?

Sending you big :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Nooo I've been eating much less than usual as I'm just not hungry. Great. Bad sign? Or just me being typically awkward again?! :shrug:

@ Quisty- these HCG numbers have me confused too. It's stil rising so you're not out. Try to stay positive. What has your doc said? :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

my appetite has dropped today but I'm not devastated. I've already gained about 3lb


----------



## Ellberry

Angelmarie, I have also lost my appertite, I'm eating probably half what I used to et and gone off all chocolate/sweets/cakes....which is very very strange for me, I was addicted before!!! I'm hoping it's not a bad sign!!!! :)

Quisty I also don't know anything about number stec but I hope it works out well for you xx


----------



## bloominbroody

I've cracked a picked up a bottle of Pepsi max i feel like crap though with this head cold so one bottle won't hurt.

With the eating my appetite is pretty non existent at the minute. I eat simply cos i know i have to & if my youngest saw i wasn't eating he would copy as he's at that age of doing what others do.
Not going for a run today, i think i may quite running til I've had a scan in January & this cold has gone for good.
I feel like a moaner today sorry ladies x


----------



## fairymommy

So I went to the doctor yesterday and she just took a urine pregnancy test, saw two lines and I dont know on what basis she prescribed me gestin ans vaginal pessary along with 5 mg folic acid. This has now got me worried. Is something wrong with me? :wacko:And she has also asked me to come for an early ultrasound at 5 weeks. Why?:shrug: She wouldn't be able to hear the heartbeat as per the internet.:dohh:


----------



## bloominbroody

Fairy maybe she just wants to check everything is ok & ur dates r right. 
If there was something to worry about im sure she would have said something hun.
Try not to worry, i know its easier said than done x


----------



## mommy247

mac1979 said:


> Been looking at cribs and baby furniture online. I'm wondering if I can convice DH that $450 is a good price for a crib, which can be a toddler bed and convert into a full sized bed as well.

Wow! over here we get beds like that at half the price of that!


----------



## mommy247

fairymommy said:


> So I went to the doctor yesterday and she just took a urine pregnancy test, saw two lines and I dont know on what basis she prescribed me gestin ans vaginal pessary along with 5 mg folic acid. This has now got me worried. Is something wrong with me? :wacko:And she has also asked me to come for an early ultrasound at 5 weeks. Why?:shrug: She wouldn't be able to hear the heartbeat as per the internet.:dohh:

I always get my prenatals and my folic acid... Its great for the baby! Idk what gestin ans vaginal pessary is tho? Your too early along I don't think the heart beat starts beating until 5/6 weeks... I saw ur ticker and it says so far the baby is a ball of cells. Give it a while and be happy ur one of the lucky ones to get a U/S so early,...


----------



## mommy247

don't have time to write back to everyone here per having to get my DS and myself dressed. Got to go to work and he has to go to his grandmothers... hope u all have a good day. I will respond to all soon!

**took a bfp this morning and my lil baby is still in there! Hope the line was darker than the one I took a few days ago :( **


----------



## mac1979

mommy247 said:


> mac1979 said:
> 
> 
> Been looking at cribs and baby furniture online. I'm wondering if I can convice DH that $450 is a good price for a crib, which can be a toddler bed and convert into a full sized bed as well.
> 
> Wow! over here we get beds like that at half the price of that!Click to expand...

This bed is from a higher end store we have here called Nebraska Furniture Mart. I like it because it is made of real wood with a finish and not fake stuff. I am mainly researching online so DH and I can haggle better at consignment stores and Craigslist. I am so in love with the crib though.


----------



## JenzyKY

Can I ask for some hugs and prayers? I have an appt in 2 hours as I've had a worrying night. Won't go into details here but just asking for a little support.


----------



## CordeliaJ

JenzyKY said:


> Can I ask for some hugs and prayers? I have an appt in 2 hours as I've had a worrying night. Won't go into details here but just asking for a little support.

Aw honey hope everything is ok. Fingers crossed!


----------



## readynwilling

hope everything is ok Jenzy!


----------



## Crystal5483

JenzyKY said:


> Can I ask for some hugs and prayers? I have an appt in 2 hours as I've had a worrying night. Won't go into details here but just asking for a little support.

HUGS and lots of support being sent your way. Feel free to PM me :hugs:


----------



## Lionchild

Quisty said:


> I have some bad news. HCG was 472 at 5 weeks 2 days. It was 424 three days ago. I am just waiting to start bleeding. :(

:hugs: Did the doctor say you should worry? How do they know they won't start doubling in the next couple of days? They're still increasing. I've heard of many people who start off slow and then end up fine. FX!


----------



## Lionchild

JenzyKY said:


> Can I ask for some hugs and prayers? I have an appt in 2 hours as I've had a worrying night. Won't go into details here but just asking for a little support.

I'm sorry to hear something has got you worried. Lots of :hugs: . I hope everything turns out to be ok. I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## MzMcCray

can someone tell me how to post a picture... the doctor did a sonogram on wednesday so happy


----------



## mac1979

JenzyKY said:


> Can I ask for some hugs and prayers? I have an appt in 2 hours as I've had a worrying night. Won't go into details here but just asking for a little support.

:hug:


----------



## bloominbroody

JenzyKY said:


> Can I ask for some hugs and prayers? I have an appt in 2 hours as I've had a worrying night. Won't go into details here but just asking for a little support.

hugs hun hope all is ok xxx


----------



## bloominbroody

MzMcCray said:


> can someone tell me how to post a picture... the doctor did a sonogram on wednesday so happy

I always upload to www.imageshack.us
then use the link it gives u to post my reply x


----------



## Barhanita

Quisty said:


> I have some bad news. HCG was 472 at 5 weeks 2 days. It was 424 three days ago. I am just waiting to start bleeding. :(

I am sorry to hear about your numbers... I hope there is still some chance of everything being ok..



JenzyKY said:


> Can I ask for some hugs and prayers? I have an appt in 2 hours as I've had a worrying night. Won't go into details here but just asking for a little support.

Fingers crossed for you! I hope every thing goes great.


----------



## fairymommy

:hug::hug::hug::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2: and then some jenzy! Lets just pray and hope that everything is all right.


----------



## Angelmarie

Sending lots of thoughts, prayers and big hugs to you Jenzy. I have everything crossed. Stay positive. Update us when you can. 

Much love :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

Thinking of you Jenzy. :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

JenzyKY said:


> Can I ask for some hugs and prayers? I have an appt in 2 hours as I've had a worrying night. Won't go into details here but just asking for a little support.

FC all is good for you hun :hugs:



MzMcCray said:


> can someone tell me how to post a picture... the doctor did a sonogram on wednesday so happy

there's an attach paperclip in the advanced reply box which is good. 

afm I'm getting stabbing kinda pains on my left side which have me a little worried. I did the NHS symptom checker which said go to a&e but it's not that bad. might go in over the weekend just to calm my nerves if it doesn't stop.


----------



## JenzyKY

All is fabulous!! My world has been made :). Will update with story later. Just on phone now.


----------



## charlie00134

JenzyKY said:


> All is fabulous!! My world has been made :). Will update with story later. Just on phone now.

:happydance: so glad it turned out well, can't wait to hear your news. x


----------



## MzMcCray

Hi girls so I went to the ob on wednesday just for a visit and the Dr did an ultra sound it was so amazing seeing my lil one I cant wait til we go back in january to see the heart beat :) I also found out i have a bladder infection hopefully it will go away in a week


----------



## MzMcCray

my baby
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121205_175715 (1).jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## charlie00134

glad to hear you saw your little bean, hope the bladder infection clears up quick for you :) x


----------



## MzMcCray

thanks me too i started crying when she told me my urine sample had blood in it but she reassured me its a bladder infection and not to worry


----------



## CordeliaJ

MzMcCray said:


> my baby

Beautiful picture, how far along are you?


----------



## MzMcCray

im 5 weeks 4 days due august 5th


----------



## charlie00134

MzMcCray said:


> im 5 weeks 4 days due august 5th

this makes me even more excited for my scan. I'll be 6w4d.


----------



## MzMcCray

she didnt think she was going to be able to see much but as soon as she did it there my baby was im sure you will be able to see something she said you can usually start to see the heart between 6 and 7


----------



## onebumpplease

Lindsey923 said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> My DH just said that we won't have to tell anyone since my stomach is going to give it away. :growlmad:
> 
> Can you go to the bar tender and ask for juice and pretend it is a drink? That's what I just did at a wedding.
> 
> It's a sit down dinner with only about 7 other people at a bring your own restaurant. :/Click to expand...


I'm the same, don't think antibiotics will wash, but I'm going to try it, one of my colleagues is an ex-nurse, so if I need to I'll confide in her just so she doesn't push the issue in front of others ;)



mommy247 said:


> idk about everyone else but im only 5 weeks almost 6 soon and ive been eating like a FAT COW! All this eating is making my stomach even bigger and since im trying to hide it until the longest I can (DF and my decision) im not sure next month no one will notice :( I look so bloated!! I eat and eat and eat!! Every 30 min to an hour I have to have something to eat! In the past 4 hours I had a chicken, avocado and spinach wrap (I know sounds weird but so good), 2 chicken, avocado and spinach salads, 3 natural fruit strips and a few dried apricots... like I cant stop!! I feel like im huge... and im very conscious with what I ate before I got pregnant so this has been getting to me but I am always hungry and feel like im never going to be full. I have been eating small portions as to help.
> 
> I also just got a weird pulling sensation on my right side and on my left just a weird feeling as well... anyone having anything like this??

I get REALLY hungry sort of half an hour before I normally would but doesn't take much more to fill me. 



Quisty said:


> I have some bad news. HCG was 472 at 5 weeks 2 days. It was 424 three days ago. I am just waiting to start bleeding. :(

Quisty I'm with the other girls hoping for the best for you :hugs:



JenzyKY said:


> Can I ask for some hugs and prayers? I have an appt in 2 hours as I've had a worrying night. Won't go into details here but just asking for a little support.




JenzyKY said:


> All is fabulous!! My world has been made :). Will update with story later. Just on phone now.

Was worried when I saw your first post, now I can't wait to see your update :happydance:



MzMcCray said:


> my baby

Aaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that's lovely. I keep swinging between paying for an early scan or not...would like peace of mind something was happening ;)


----------



## bloominbroody

Jenzy so pleased all is well!

Eek 6 wks tomorrow! Hope next two weeks fly for my docs booking in appointment x


----------



## Crystal5483

Updated my tickers to reflect the date the ultrasound tech gave me

JENZY so glad things are all right!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hello everyone! I hope you are all doing well, I was scared for Jenzy but glad to hear everything is fine! 

I got to see my little bean today, it was just such an amazing thing, got to see the gestational sack, yolk sac and the baby!!! We were even able to see the little heart beating!!! :kiss: I am officially in love :cloud9:

Dr. said everything looked great and will see me again in a month, so at 10 weeks! :happydance:

Here's my pictures.. You can see in the first one the gestational sac and the yolk sac, and a little of the baby in the second one... the yolk sac was so big it was hiding the baby but we were able to see the heart beating! The third picture is when we saw the heart beating and the 4th and 5th from when they were measuring. I was also able to see I ovulated from my right ovary!


----------



## Barhanita

How do your breasts doing? Mine are not as sore anymore. I am trying not to freak out about it, but they were killing me just a few days ago.


----------



## readynwilling

Awesome!!

Crystal whats your new EDD? or did i already change it :dohh: i forget LOL


----------



## Crystal5483

It's been changed Ready :)


----------



## charlie00134

I'm hoping to get a heartbeat but I won't be devestated without. Just hope I then don't have a loooooong wait to the next scan x


----------



## mac1979

I've heard a lot about ladies getting pap smears in their first prenatal visit. Is this a requirement if I had my last annual examine in July?


----------



## bloominbroody

Aw Borr so glad ur scan went well! Its nice everyone is bringing good news to the thread, it really lifts the mood x


----------



## readynwilling

Mac1979 - i think its pretty standard procedure :)


----------



## Scottish

borr.dg.baby said:


> Hello everyone! I hope you are all doing well, I was scared for Jenzy but glad to hear everything is fine!
> 
> I got to see my little bean today, it was just such an amazing thing, got to see the gestational sack, yolk sac and the baby!!! We were even able to see the little heart beating!!! :kiss: I am officially in love :cloud9:
> 
> Dr. said everything looked great and will see me again in a month, so at 10 weeks! :happydance:
> 
> Here's my pictures.. You can see in the first one the gestational sac and the yolk sac, and a little of the baby in the second one... the yolk sac was so big it was hiding the baby but we were able to see the heart beating! The third picture is when we saw the heart beating and the 4th and 5th from when they were measuring. I was also able to see I ovulated from my right ovary!
> 
> View attachment 528901
> 
> 
> View attachment 528903
> 
> 
> View attachment 528905

Amazing pics Hun!

I bet you feel so relieved to see that xx


----------



## Crystal5483

Beautiful scans x

Hoping to see a bub on my next one Monday!


----------



## mac1979

readynwilling said:


> Mac1979 - i think its pretty standard procedure :)

What if I scream and yell and keep my legs closed??? :haha:


----------



## MzMcCray

can you add me please august 5th


----------



## Angelmarie

Beautiful scan pictures! How exciting!!! 

I got my beta back today and it was 7945! My doubling time has reduced from 54 hours to 42 hours! I'm so thrilled! Feeling a bit more positive now. My IC test line is now as dark as the control line too! :dance: can't wait for my scan now. Week today!!! :)

:hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

borr.dg.baby said:


> Hello everyone! I hope you are all doing well, I was scared for Jenzy but glad to hear everything is fine!
> 
> I got to see my little bean today, it was just such an amazing thing, got to see the gestational sack, yolk sac and the baby!!! We were even able to see the little heart beating!!! :kiss: I am officially in love :cloud9:
> 
> Dr. said everything looked great and will see me again in a month, so at 10 weeks! :happydance:
> 
> Here's my pictures.. You can see in the first one the gestational sac and the yolk sac, and a little of the baby in the second one... the yolk sac was so big it was hiding the baby but we were able to see the heart beating! The third picture is when we saw the heart beating and the 4th and 5th from when they were measuring. I was also able to see I ovulated from my right ovary!
> 
> View attachment 528901
> 
> 
> View attachment 528903
> 
> 
> View attachment 528905

Lovely photos, congrats! x


----------



## JenzyKY

Ok, I've decided to put some in spoiler text so people don't have to read it if they don't want. Highlight if you'd like....

Last night before I went to bed I was got pink blood when I went to the bathroom. i panicked. I had no cramping, but my right side felt "full." Strange feeling so I worried I was having an ectopic. The pink blood continued til this morning. I basically stayed up all night and waited til I could call the DR. The nurse called me back and I got an appointment 2 hours later. I get there and they are all positive to me. Without having to beg or anything they gave me a vaginal ultrasound (which isn't bad!!) and within seconds I could see my baby! Nothing in my tubes! You could see my bloat. Poor intestines...

My little Bean has a fetal pole and yolk sack! No heart beat yet but I'm only 5 and 4. She said all was great and she felt great about it. No sex or anything allowed. I see her again at my regular appointment in 2 weeks! She says no more google for me. I'm going to stay just on this thread and my positive TTC thread. I feel like I can calm down now. I love my baby. It is one wonderful feeling to see your little one. Immediate bond. THANK YOU ALL SO VERY MUCH!!!!!!! 

This is a picture of a picture so sorry about the quality!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay everyone with pretty scans!!!


----------



## MzMcCray

JenzyKY said:


> Yay everyone with pretty scans!!!

i just noticed we have the same due date :)


----------



## JenzyKY

MzMcCray said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Yay everyone with pretty scans!!!
> 
> i just noticed we have the same due date :)Click to expand...

We do! It is the day before my birthday so I'm pretty partial to it! :haha:


----------



## charlie00134

So jealous of all your awesome scans, lol. A small part of me is tempted to go to the hospital with these pains because I know they'll do an emergency scan lol. I won't though unless these pains get bad enough to actually warrant it.


----------



## JenzyKY

Your scan is in less than a week right, Charlie? Hope the pains go away!!


----------



## MzMcCray

JenzyKY said:


> MzMcCray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Yay everyone with pretty scans!!!
> 
> i just noticed we have the same due date :)Click to expand...
> 
> We do! It is the day before my birthday so I'm pretty partial to it! :haha:Click to expand...


my husbands birthday is the 25th of july we know i have to have a c section so hes pretty excited


----------



## charlie00134

JenzyKY said:


> Your scan is in less than a week right, Charlie? Hope the pains go away!!

10 days. Not too long to wait. Although it's dragging :(


----------



## Girly922

Loving your good news jenzy!! :)


----------



## Mavis

Awww loving the scan pics :thumbup: :flower: I'm super happy today because my Digi showed 2-3 weeks! Yesterday it was 1-2! :thumbup:


----------



## charlie00134

Yey Mavis! x


----------



## readynwilling

Congrags JenzyKY!


----------



## mac1979

I am happy all is well JenzyKY!! 

It sucks I have to wait til the 27th for my scan. We were going to tell my mom on Christmas, but we are going to tell DH's mom on HappyMerryNewChristmasYear on January 1st, and then call my mom. We figure it is best to wait until after the scan.


----------



## Barhanita

Congrats everyone on their wonderful scans!!!!!
I cannot wait for mine, and I cannot wait to see my baby with a strong heartbeat.


----------



## charlie00134

Not long left is it Barhanita


----------



## onebumpplease

JenzyKY said:


> Ok, I've decided to put some in spoiler text so people don't have to read it if they don't want. Highlight if you'd like....
> 
> Last night before I went to bed I was got pink blood when I went to the bathroom. i panicked. I had no cramping, but my right side felt "full." Strange feeling so I worried I was having an ectopic. The pink blood continued til this morning. I basically stayed up all night and waited til I could call the DR. The nurse called me back and I got an appointment 2 hours later. I get there and they are all positive to me. Without having to beg or anything they gave me a vaginal ultrasound (which isn't bad!!) and within seconds I could see my baby! Nothing in my tubes! You could see my bloat. Poor intestines...
> 
> My little Bean has a fetal pole and yolk sack! No heart beat yet but I'm only 5 and 4. She said all was great and she felt great about it. No sex or anything allowed. I see her again at my regular appointment in 2 weeks! She says no more google for me. I'm going to stay just on this thread and my positive TTC thread. I feel like I can calm down now. I love my baby. It is one wonderful feeling to see your little one. Immediate bond. THANK YOU ALL SO VERY MUCH!!!!!!!
> 
> This is a picture of a picture so sorry about the quality!

I had the same thing a few hours ago, got an appointment with the out of hours clinic. Just leaving to go. I hope I have the same happy outcome, but am awfully worried!


----------



## charlie00134

Lots of luck onebumplease!!! x x


----------



## Sweetkat

mommy247 said:


> quick question! Is anyone on here 5-6 weeks? or anyone over that... I need to know what symptoms anyone is having or had at 5-6 weeks. I have barely none. Besides the fact that now that I found out im pregnant I have to pee a little more than usual but not so much... Oh and im always thirsty and can drink a 16 oz bottle of water in a half hour.
> 
> Would love to know ladies :)

I am 5w3d. Sore nipples, growing boobs, a few spots. Sometimes funny tense feeling in uterus. 0 morning sickness.


----------



## Barhanita

onebumpplease good luck!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good luck onebumpplease!!!


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck Onebumpplease! :flower:


----------



## Girly922

Good luck onebumpplease!! :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

onebumpplease said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I've decided to put some in spoiler text so people don't have to read it if they don't want. Highlight if you'd like....
> 
> Last night before I went to bed I was got pink blood when I went to the bathroom. i panicked. I had no cramping, but my right side felt "full." Strange feeling so I worried I was having an ectopic. The pink blood continued til this morning. I basically stayed up all night and waited til I could call the DR. The nurse called me back and I got an appointment 2 hours later. I get there and they are all positive to me. Without having to beg or anything they gave me a vaginal ultrasound (which isn't bad!!) and within seconds I could see my baby! Nothing in my tubes! You could see my bloat. Poor intestines...
> 
> My little Bean has a fetal pole and yolk sack! No heart beat yet but I'm only 5 and 4. She said all was great and she felt great about it. No sex or anything allowed. I see her again at my regular appointment in 2 weeks! She says no more google for me. I'm going to stay just on this thread and my positive TTC thread. I feel like I can calm down now. I love my baby. It is one wonderful feeling to see your little one. Immediate bond. THANK YOU ALL SO VERY MUCH!!!!!!!
> 
> This is a picture of a picture so sorry about the quality!
> 
> I had the same thing a few hours ago, got an appointment with the out of hours clinic. Just leaving to go. I hope I have the same happy outcome, but am awfully worried!Click to expand...

I have all my fingers crossed for good news!!!!!!


----------



## Scottish

Onebumpplease I am also wishing you receive good news! Finger crossed hugs xx


----------



## mama d

Great news JenzyKY! And fx'd for you onebumpplease! Keep us posted!


----------



## lolpants

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Lots of awesome news and scans!! So happy for y'all!

Gd luck onebumpplease- looking forward to more good news!! :dust:

Lol xx


----------



## onebumpplease

Ladies the doc had to do an internal, but as soon as she looked she said she could see the blood coming from my cervical erosion,nothing from the passage (assume that means womb). She took a swab as there was some discharge in case I have an infection, but she is not concerned. However she did suggest that I call my midwife on Monday in case they want to give me an early scan.

Also if anything got worse I've to contact them, with a reminder there's little they can do to save the pregnancy, I know that. If the worse happened though I want medical care to ensure to hold on to my fertility.

But in short, it all looks good!! :happydance:


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay!! :happydance: Sounds like your cervix is as mad as mine!! :haha:


----------



## Angelmarie

Ahh thats great news, Onebumpplease! Pleased everything is looking good. 

:hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

so glad it worked out Onebumpplease!


----------



## lolpants

onebumpplease said:


> But in short, it all looks good!! :happydance:

:thumbup:


----------



## Mavis

onebumpplease - that's great news :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## bloominbroody

https://imageshack.us/photo/photo/338/20121208053144.jpg/
My 6wk bloat!


----------



## bloominbroody

Onebumpplease so glad everything is ok hun x


----------



## fairymommy

I am soooooooooo happy for all the beautiful scans and good news around here!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: This is a wonderful wonderful thread!!! 
I am going to stay at my mother's place for a few weeks and would probably get the scan done there at 6 weeks which would be around 16-Dec for me. I am excited as this is their first grandchild and they are eagerly waiting !!!:baby::baby:


----------



## charlie00134

great news onebumpplease

well my cat is not one of those that know you're pregnant so stops being a pain in the neck. she's spent the morning waking me up from my doze, climbing all over my tender boobs and then kneading my belly. stupid cat.


----------



## bloominbroody

I got my cow & gate cow & pregnancy diary thru the post today! I had one with my last two pregnancies, still so cute! Only signed up last Monday so it was super quick 
https://imageshack.us/photo/photo/571/20121208111734.jpg/


----------



## charlie00134

I signed up last weekend so hope mines on its way. 
apparently going into tow. makes me nauseous, just what I want when I ha e a day of tidying ahead


----------



## bloominbroody

Have u got any travel sickness bands Charlie? They work wonders for nausea x


----------



## charlie00134

I don't, I've never got travel sickness. It's passed now I think it was just too many people smoking, I'm suffering with smell aversion at the moment


----------



## borr.dg.baby

6 Weeks!!! and a sweet pea for me!! :cloud9:


----------



## charlie00134

borr.dg.baby said:


> 6 Weeks!!! and a sweet pea for me!! :cloud9:

Yey :) :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Crystal5483

Passed out last night without taking all my meds... Woke up at 5am and realized! So I took them all. Laid back down and about 15 minutes later I threw up. Gross I know but no actual pills came up. But my first throw up... Woohoo!


----------



## charlie00134

The odd thing pregnant ladies get excited over lol


----------



## Crystal5483

I never throw up from my meds so I take it as a good sign. I also didn't throw up with DD until about 7-8 weeks


----------



## mommy247

bloominbroody said:


> https://imageshack.us/photo/photo/338/20121208053144.jpg/
> My 6wk bloat!

my tummy looks just like that! I thought it was just me! :haha:


----------



## charlie00134

I've just done my budgetting up to March and also my savings plan and I'm feeling really positive about this pregnancy :D


----------



## Crystal5483

Good job!


----------



## charlie00134

We'd get by no matter what but it's nice to know we shouldn't struggle


----------



## Crystal5483

I need to set up budget too but just cuz I'm trying to pay some stuff off to get a new car.


----------



## charlie00134

I was going to get a new car for Christmas next year if we didn't get pregnant this year. No new car for me lol


----------



## Crystal5483

We got my car when I was pregnant with DD in 2006 ... It has 113k on it so its just about time to trade up to larger car / SUV


----------



## charlie00134

I've only had my license 18 months and we got my car 13 months ago but it's 12 years old, scruffy and hard on fuel in winter so I'm hoping to replace it at some point.


----------



## mama d

Your car conversation makes me giggle. I've always driven SUVs and in July decided it was time to downsize for gas reasons...now I'm slightly regretting that decision! An SUV would be nice with baby stuff but I have a good size sedan so we'll be fine. Just funny how life works!


----------



## charlie00134

my cars just a standard 5 door hatchback so it's okay for a baby. I already have a 7 year old stepdaughter who has a caraway in there.


----------



## Crystal5483

Charlie I've had my license almost 12 years, I raced Autocross for six years, and I work for Toyota lol 

I need a larger vehicle. DH is 6'4" and he's limited on space as it is and a tiny sedan doesn't work too well. DD is running out of space too as she's behind his seat which is all the way back lol


----------



## bloominbroody

mommy247 said:


> bloominbroody said:
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/photo/338/20121208053144.jpg/
> My 6wk bloat!
> 
> my tummy looks just like that! I thought it was just me! :haha:Click to expand...

Aw i think its due to having been preggers b4 the tummy just wants to pop right out lol 
X


----------



## bloominbroody

Crystal5483 said:


> Charlie I've had my license almost 12 years, I raced Autocross for six years, and I work for Toyota lol
> 
> I need a larger vehicle. DH is 6'4" and he's limited on space as it is and a tiny sedan doesn't work too well. DD is running out of space too as she's behind his seat which is all the way back lol

wow so do u get to have ur pick of cars since working for Toyota? Every mans dream! X


----------



## mommy247

bloominbroody said:


> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloominbroody said:
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/photo/338/20121208053144.jpg/
> My 6wk bloat!
> 
> my tummy looks just like that! I thought it was just me! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw i think its due to having been preggers b4 the tummy just wants to pop right out lol
> XClick to expand...

yea it has to be because with my first I was a size 3. Belly didn't show until 6 months. Before that I just looked like I was just getting thick. Then after the baby I got skinnier than before. I was a size 2. I stayed that way for about a year. Then I went up to a size 5. This past year I gained more weight than usual and now im a size 7/8. This is the biggest ive ever been... I know since my previous birth that my belly will be way bigger this time...


----------



## charlie00134

I have no idea what those sizes are lol. Our sizes start at a 6. I'm a size 16-18 and 16 is the national average.


----------



## fairymommy

Crystal5483 said:


> Passed out last night without taking all my meds... Woke up at 5am and realized! So I took them all. Laid back down and about 15 minutes later I threw up. Gross I know but no actual pills came up. But my first throw up... Woohoo!

:thumbup: haha I am happy as well as I had my first wave of nausea... like real one and not the ones I imagine :dohh: Almost 5 weeks now:happydance:


----------



## charlie00134

I'm now watching Annie Christmas is coming to town. It's some kind of Christmas cheese lol


----------



## Crystal5483

bloominbroody said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Charlie I've had my license almost 12 years, I raced Autocross for six years, and I work for Toyota lol
> 
> I need a larger vehicle. DH is 6'4" and he's limited on space as it is and a tiny sedan doesn't work too well. DD is running out of space too as she's behind his seat which is all the way back lol
> 
> wow so do u get to have ur pick of cars since working for Toyota? Every mans dream! XClick to expand...

I can purchase or lease whichever one I want but it's not free or cheap lol I don't drive a Toyota now as when I started working there I had just purchased my car which is a Hyundai.


----------



## bloominbroody

mommy247 said:


> bloominbroody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloominbroody said:
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/photo/338/20121208053144.jpg/
> My 6wk bloat!
> 
> my tummy looks just like that! I thought it was just me! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw i think its due to having been preggers b4 the tummy just wants to pop right out lol
> XClick to expand...
> 
> yea it has to be because with my first I was a size 3. Belly didn't show until 6 months. Before that I just looked like I was just getting thick. Then after the baby I got skinnier than before. I was a size 2. I stayed that way for about a year. Then I went up to a size 5. This past year I gained more weight than usual and now im a size 7/8. This is the biggest ive ever been... I know since my previous birth that my belly will be way bigger this time...Click to expand...

Im not totally clued up on ur sizes are they American sizes? I know ur size 2 is our size 6, im a UK size 8/10 depending on the shop brand as shops differ slightly here. B4 kids i was a size 8 but i sway more towards a size 10 since having my youngest. I don't mind my bloaty bump right now but if i wasn't preggers id be running alot more & trying to shift it lol
x


----------



## JenzyKY

What's this cow thing Charlie and Bloomin? It looks neat.


----------



## bloominbroody

I've received my pregnancy update emails but they're all a week ahead? Maybe i should pretend im a week early on there websites so i get the correct week update idk lol


----------



## bloominbroody

JenzyKY said:


> What's this cow thing Charlie and Bloomin? It looks neat.

its the baby milk powder brand, if u Google cow & gate its show up, if u sign up with them u get what i put in the pic, are u in UK? I can't keep up with u all x


----------



## JenzyKY

No. I'm in the US. Guess that's why I hadn't heard of it. Wish our brands did something cool!


----------



## charlie00134

I think some of the website do the week you're in rather than the week you finished. EG 5 - 6 weeks is your 6th week of pregnancy


----------



## CordeliaJ

charlie00134 said:


> I think some of the website do the week you're in rather than the week you finished. EG 5 - 6 weeks is your 6th week of pregnancy

It's interesting you say that, because I keep wondering, for example when I'm reading what to expect, when it says week 6 and how big the baby is etc. is that the week I'm in or the week after I turn 6 weeks? I always assumed that week 6 is the week after you get to the 5 week mark..if that makes any sense.


----------



## onebumpplease

The week thing has been confusing me too. Think I should browse some websites for freebies.
S T I L L not had MS, funny how we all want a wee shot, nthg too bad :)


----------



## charlie00134

I think it's what's happening that week on some sites and what has happened the previous week on others. I suppose the ones that seem a week ahead make sense since you're due at 40 weeks not 41


----------



## bloominbroody

I've always known it as that's the week ur in according to my mw's both pregnancies. 
Jenzy there is probably a us version of our freebies hun maybe search pregnancy freezes US or something like that? 

Onebumpplease im not hoping for ms anytime soon lol some never have it & others have it entire pregnancy, im hoping If i get ms its just a brief thing. I just wanna have a bump but b comfortable x


----------



## charlie00134

I just want a H&H baby at the end. I'll take the hippo feet if I have to lol


----------



## JenzyKY

I have quite the gag reflex now. I always have, but this is 100 times worse. Smells, brushing my teeth, coughing, etc makes me feel like I am going to throw up.


----------



## bloominbroody

I gag when brushing & my gums bleed too.

Lol Charlie my feet went up a whole size nr end of my first pregnancy but now im a size smaller than my normal size since youngest. Feet do funny things x


----------



## charlie00134

I'm glad I have shoes which are too big already :D


----------



## Mavis

Hello ladies, today I've not had any nausea, but...my goodness I've felt so very tired :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: I put my 2 LO's to bed half an hour ago, I'm now trying to keep my eyes open x


----------



## mommy247

I'm so emotional now and I feel like df dsnt care as much as he should... All I ask for is help but nvr get it. I just cleaned our whole house in pain, nauseous and all. All I want is help. When I'm not home and at work and he's here early I wish he would just take some of the work I have to do off my shoulders. Idc who made the mess just some help. I have to cook and clean and work...


----------



## Mavis

mummy247 - sending you hugs :hugs: :hugs: I know just how you feel, my hubby can be like that, sometimes all I ask is that he puts the rubbish out, only to find it still there the next morning 'Grrrrrrrrr' then if he ever does anything i.e load the dishwasher, he wants praise & a medal lol :wacko:


----------



## charlie00134

My dh isn't so good at doing it without nudging first but he will help when I ask. Hope he starts doing his part soon :hugs:


----------



## mommy247

Thanks ladies! I literally had to beg him to help. Then he got mad... Told him when I get bigger this isn't going to happen and I'll need him even more so he will have to start soon. 

I'm over it... I just want some pizza now lol:haha:


----------



## bloominbroody

Aw ladies men don't realise how hard our bodies r working right now, I've had an achy back all day like I've been lifting weights lol
when ur bigger they do tend to help alot more & feel sorry for u lol 
its half 8 & im so so ready for bed, luckily eldests gone bed lo is sleeping. Hubby went bed early as he's up at 3.30am for his 4am shift.
Night ladies, I've enjoyed our chatter today :) xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm stuff full of chicken burger now but it was spicy and I didn't want spicy seeing as I keep getting heartburn :(


----------



## mommy247

charlie00134 said:


> I'm stuff full of chicken burger now but it was spicy and I didn't want spicy seeing as I keep getting heartburn :(

That chicken burger sounds good but heart burn ... not :( hope u don't get it! 

All the spinach avacado and chicken salads with house vinegarette has me gassy so I'm done eating that... I think ill stick to piazza lol


----------



## charlie00134

I've avoided the heartburn thankfully just got gas lol


----------



## onebumpplease

charlie00134 said:


> I've avoided the heartburn thankfully just got gas lol

I had a night of awful heartburn last week!


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies, How you all doing?

Anyone else sleeping loads at the moment? I'm lucky to get 5-6 hrs normally and last 2 nights I've had 10 hrs and still feel like I could sleep more!! 

Boobies not as sore and nausea still just in slight waves, all in all feeling great other than tired!

I'm a UK size 20-22 (plus size)- I think I mentioned before that I never did get a normal D shaped bump last time and never really looked pregnant till last few weeks :( Must be ace being able to see lil bumps/bloat already!? :)

Lol xx


----------



## mommy247

Just ate two slices of pizza, one cheesy bread stick and some chicken Alfredo pasta... 

Before that I went just an hour without eating anything and my tummy was rumbling like I never ate all day! 

Gag reflex is bothering me. I have Gerd so my food never goes down right it always goes down up down but not this bad! I wanna throw up as soon as I swallow a piece of food!


----------



## mommy247

onebumpplease said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> I've avoided the heartburn thankfully just got gas lol
> 
> I had a night of awful heartburn last week!Click to expand...

Awww :( yea I had bad gas... it hurt...
Hope u feel better!


----------



## Crystal5483

Me! I'm exhausted and completely unmotivated!!!


----------



## mommy247

lolpants said:


> Hello Ladies, How you all doing?
> 
> Anyone else sleeping loads at the moment? I'm lucky to get 5-6 hrs normally and last 2 nights I've had 10 hrs and still feel like I could sleep more!!
> 
> Boobies not as sore and nausea still just in slight waves, all in all feeling great other than tired
> 
> I'm a UK size 20-22 (plus size)- I think I mentioned before that I never did get a normal D shaped bump last time and never really looked pregnant till last few weeks :( Must be ace being able to see lil bumps/bloat already!? :)
> 
> Lol xx

Ive actually been more energized! I do get more sleepy than usual but so used to not sleeping until my son is fully asleep and all these work hours that Im good with fighting sleep... all this baby excitement isn't letting me sleep either!


----------



## charlie00134

I've been sleeping soooooo much, except last night where I couldn't get to sleep at all.


----------



## JenzyKY

I've been taking naps but not sleeping well at night. My bloat is way down today. I've cut out a lot from my diet and it has helped plus the simethicone I had last night.


----------



## onebumpplease

I'm much better, I drank milk, put a hot water bottle at my back where it hurt and before all that lay on all fours with my bum in air :haha: It all seemed to do the trick. As I couldn't take pain killers...or didn't want to.

I'm exhausted, I am a bit of a sleeper, I like my 8 hours, but I have been going to bed around an hour earlier than normal and finding it all too easy to fall asleep. I also feel like I'm sleeping deeper than normal. Although last night was my first night of vivid dreams. Can't remember the specifics, just kept waking up going 'where did I get that??' :haha:


----------



## charlie00134

I keep having vivid dreams but it's not so abnormal for me anyway.


----------



## MzMcCray

ive been so hungry i eat and then eat again... if i dont i start to feel sick


----------



## mommy247

MzMcCray said:


> ive been so hungry i eat and then eat again... if i dont i start to feel sick

Same here!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Just had to pee on something I missed it lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommy247

All that sleepy tlk has me falling asleep... time for a nap. I nvr sleep this early. It feels like its 9pm but its rlly 530 pm.


----------



## Crystal5483

Mommy247 it's 5:43 here and I'm ready for a shower and bed lol


----------



## mommy247

Crystal5483 said:


> Mommy247 it's 5:43 here and I'm ready for a shower and bed lol

Was going to go to bed but DF saw I was bored and turned on the xbox 360 and set it all up for me lol so now I'm playing black ops 2 lol


----------



## mommy247

So DF and I decided that we aren't going to tell anyone about the pregnancy until we have our pics from our first scan... told him if we get it before new years it would be awesome to tell all our friends during they new years party that we are going to lol


----------



## MzMcCray

I can tell this is going to be a long 9 months :( feeling like cap and really moody I think right about now my husband could do anything and it would make me upset it doesn't help that in return makes him in a bad mood which puts me in an even worse one ahhhhh :(


----------



## MzMcCray

Oh and on top of that my best friend who I'm suppose to be able to share this happy moment with won't even talk to me about or discuss it because she wants to be pregnant and told me I made her depressed ive been trying for over a year her and her husband aren't even trying right now waiting til February I thought she'd be happy for me guess not been a long day I need a friend


----------



## borr.dg.baby

MzMcCray I am sorry to hear you are feeling down... that's weird about your friend... maybe she started trying early? 


AFM, I got sent a lot of exams and they all looked good except my progesterone which was 24 when at 11 DPO was 25.. .the doctor put me on supplements and wants to test again in ten days but now I am scared there is something wrong with my baby and that's why my progesterone was low... :cry:


----------



## Crystal5483

Borr my progesterone started at 9 ... Don't worry yet and just take the supplements :hugs:

Just got woken out of sleep for nausea. Hours after taking all my meds. I'm eating some saltines then hopefully going to try to Sleep again.


----------



## bloominbroody

MzMcCray said:


> Oh and on top of that my best friend who I'm suppose to be able to share this happy moment with won't even talk to me about or discuss it because she wants to be pregnant and told me I made her depressed ive been trying for over a year her and her husband aren't even trying right now waiting til February I thought she'd be happy for me guess not been a long day I need a friend

sorry to hear ur friend isn't being nice hun, u have all of us here to support u & share the joys & worries x


----------



## bloominbroody

U ladies r lucky getting so.much sleep regardless of what time i go bed im always wide awake by 4.30am
i now use this time to catch up on recorded tv, get kids bags ready for school on.school days & do the dishes. I try & nap for an hr during the day so i don't burn out.

I think i may tell my older sister at 8wks as we r close & she always tells me early of her pregnancy b4 anyone else. Plus she may have new baby or maternity clothes spare for me. Last time she gave me two bin liners full of newborn, 0-3 month & 3-6month clothes.
X


----------



## Lionchild

borr.dg.baby said:


> MzMcCray I am sorry to hear you are feeling down... that's weird about your friend... maybe she started trying early?
> 
> 
> AFM, I got sent a lot of exams and they all looked good except my progesterone which was 24 when at 11 DPO was 25.. .the doctor put me on supplements and wants to test again in ten days but now I am scared there is something wrong with my baby and that's why my progesterone was low... :cry:

Borr, I forgot to say congrats on your scans!! I'm sure everything is going to be ok with the progesterone. The supplements are there to help as well. The doctor doesn't want to see you for 10 days, I'd take that as a better sign than the doctor wanting to see you immediately.

:hugs: and try not to worry to much.


----------



## Lionchild

I had my blood drawn on Friday to check hcg levels. I'll be having it done again tomorrow. I'll get the results back on Monday. FX that I'm just one of the weird people who never get really dark lines but still end up with a healthy pregnancy. I got my first faint positive 15 days ago and have yet to get a line that is more than half the darkness of the control line. I'm not worrying about it anymore because there is nothing I can do either way. I just want to hear the numbers so that I can know whether to let myself (and dh) get excited or not.


----------



## Meals

Hi Everyone

I got my BFP last Thursday it was a very faint line. I am still waiting for confirmation from my doctor as it did not show on her test. But the line has been getting darker each day on the early results test. I believe that my due date will be August 18.

H&H 9 months :)


----------



## charlie00134

congrats on your tests borr, hopefully the supplements will do their job borr

mzmccray sorry your friend is being so unfair, maybe try contact her again soon. could it be af having got her being a reminder she's wtt? x


----------



## charlie00134

Meals said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I got my BFP last Thursday it was a very faint line. I am still waiting for confirmation from my doctor as it did not show on her test. But the line has been getting darker each day on the early results test. I believe that my due date will be August 18.
> 
> H&H 9 months :)

congratulations!


----------



## JenzyKY

My patience has been so thin at work. Between the hormones and feeling bad I have a short temper...


----------



## bloominbroody

We all have the lurgy today, coughs & head colds all round.
Me & 4yo been up since 4.30am & hubby & 8yo up since 6am. Needless to say the xmas choc tin has been opened to make us all feel better! :)
Welcome & congrats meals!
Jenzy hope u feel better soon x


----------



## charlie00134

I've been really short patienced at work too. Getting stressed and wound up really early


----------



## JenzyKY

Yum....chocolate! Sorry about the colds. Those are no fun and you can't take much!


----------



## bloominbroody

Thanks Jenzy I've got paracetamol for when the headache gets unbearable but im really trying cope without, the chocolate does lighten the mood lol x


----------



## charlie00134

My husbands just eaten all but 12 of my pretzels M&Ms which I got shipped from America!


----------



## bloominbroody

Aw Charlie doesn't he know u shouldn't steal food from a pregnant lady? Lol x


----------



## Halliwell

Hi everyone!!
My names Aly Im an aussie, Just found out im pregnant!! :D I am about 4 weeks and 2 days along. I am due 16th of August and am 21 years old. I already have bad nausea and all I want to eat is fruit and hot jam donuts!!! which is weird because I am more of a savory person!!. I would love to make friends on here :) So far my symptoms have been lower left side back ache, urinating more, I did have vivid dreams but now they have mellowed out a bit. stomach cramps, headaches and extreme fatigue.. I do have a cold sore and I did have a yeast infection for 3 days. Has anyone had a yeast infection due to being pregnant? That was the big giver away for me!!

Anyways feel free to add me and say hi!! I would love to meet all you august ladies!!!


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations :)


----------



## bloominbroody

Congrats halliwell :)


----------



## JenzyKY

charlie00134 said:


> My husbands just eaten all but 12 of my pretzels M&Ms which I got shipped from America!

I didn't realize you couldn't get those there!


----------



## Halliwell

Thankyou!!!


----------



## Girly922

Congratulations and welcome halliwell!!

H&H 9 months :)


----------



## charlie00134

There's lots of stuff we can't get :( Like decent poptarts and lucky charms


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats Halliwell!!

I woke up twice to go pee last night and one of those times was due to nausea first then decided to go pee afterwards lol

Then I woke up just now 7:30 (thank goodness for a little girl who loves sleep and a good hubby who doesn't wake me!) and I have to pee AGAIN oh and I had reflux (never get it) so ate yet some more saltines. 

I gotta say I'm happy Nabisco Premium put out mini saltines that are bite size :)


----------



## Mavis

Hello & congratulations Meals & Halliwell :flower: 

After being up for most of last night with my poorly 2yo daughter, I'm shattered :sleep: We managed to brave toys r us this morning to make a start on the kids pressies, but it was so busy! Anyway we have made a start :thumbup: I'm just going to have a quick nap before heading back down the stables to sort the horses back out for the night!


----------



## MzMcCray

thanks girls was really just having a bad day and then on the way to work this morning my husband ran over something blew a tire and now the car is making a wierd noise


----------



## Clarey24

Due date is 2nd august


----------



## bloominbroody

Clarey24 said:


> Due date is 2nd august

hi Congrats x


----------



## charlie00134

Just got my Emma's diary Mum-to-be pack today and my cow came yesterday :D


----------



## bloominbroody

Ooh what do u get in the emmas diary pack? Im gonna try pick mine up tomorrow!


----------



## charlie00134

Some bio oil freebies, some vanish stain remover and some leaflets. Pretty good for free though


----------



## bloominbroody

Oo good i love a good freebie! I can't wait for the bounty ones they're usually really good x


----------



## charlie00134

They're the ones you get off the midwife aren't they?


----------



## charlie00134

I know it probably sounds stupid but I really don't want to go to my in-laws tonight. My husbands uncle is there and he's only seen him once in about 4 years so we kinda have to. They have two very hyperactive jumpy dogs that seem to think everyone is a climbing frame and the inlaws don't know I'm pregnant yet. I'm already in pain with my tummy without having two dogs using me like a trampoline :(


----------



## onebumpplease

Hmmmm can you come up with something you did to your tummy or leg or something to help them be mindful or since you don't feel like it feign sickness?


----------



## charlie00134

I'd feel harsh ducking out because my husband hasn't seen his uncle in so long. Anything I could come up with to try get the dogs shut out would have to be too serve to leave the house really and I'll get people worried. I just don't know what to do without upsetting my hubby :cry:


----------



## mac1979

Could you tell them your stomach has been feeling iffy all day long and would appreciate it if they could help you with keeping the dogs from jumping on you?


----------



## charlie00134

Hubby's decided he doesn't want to because he's tired. I still feel a little harsh but he made that decision without me saying anything so it's not so bad


----------



## twinkletots

Yeah just say you've got a sore tummy and keep shoving the dogs off. My daughter always digging her feet in to my belly and driving me nuts!
Been at in laws over the weekend and pretty sure they spotted my mega bloat. Normally I have a flat stomach so looks really noticeable.
Anyways its my six week happy beanday tomorrow!!


----------



## Lionchild

Congrats and welcome, Meals and Halliwell!! H&H 9 months to you both!


----------



## onebumpplease

charlie00134 said:


> Hubby's decided he doesn't want to because he's tired. I still feel a little harsh but he made that decision without me saying anything so it's not so bad

Yay!


----------



## charlie00134

Thanks for you help :)


----------



## bloominbroody

charlie00134 said:


> They're the ones you get off the midwife aren't they?

yeah u should get an emmas diary in that too with another voucher to pick up another pack, have u signed up to boots parenting club?


----------



## charlie00134

Yeah, joined them all lol. Boots, sainsburys, ASDA, tesco lol


----------



## twinkletots

What's Emma's diary?


----------



## charlie00134

A website you can sign up for:

https://www.emmasdiary.co.uk/


----------



## bloominbroody

We haven't got Asda tesco or sainsburys so can't do them ones :( i might ask my sister to do them for me & post them to me lol


----------



## charlie00134

I found a website with a list of them all. I can try find it if you'd like?


----------



## mac1979

You ladies in the UK get all the good baby stuff. I haven't found any good freebies in the US.


----------



## charlie00134

mac1979 said:


> You ladies in the UK get all the good baby stuff. I haven't found any good freebies in the US.

https://www.christian-mommies.com/ages/babies/top-10-companies-that-offer-baby-freebies/ maybe? :shrug:


----------



## charlie00134

And for the UK folks I used these:

https://www.glamumous.co.uk/2011/04/great-big-list-of-pregnancy-freebies.html

https://www.freestuff.co.uk/pregnancy-free-stuff/

:hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## twinkletots

You are totally on it with the freebies Charlie! I am always on the lookout for a deal/freebie! Going to hang on few more wks before sign up for anything yet


----------



## bloominbroody

Totally stuffed hubby treated us to Chinese & kids to mcdonalds. Its certainly been a junk food day lol

I've been window shopping on amazon for baby stuff & saved it alkaline in my wish list. Chosen Dr brown bottles as both my boys had a bit of a burning problem & needed infacol before most feeds. Everyone raves on about Dr browns being the best for that.
Chosen a grace contour travel cot similar to last obey we had its suitable upto 36months so for £70 not bad.
I know it all seems premature planning ahead so early on but we aren't entitled to a grant so once I've had.my first scan im gonna buy bits each week.
X


----------



## bloominbroody

Thanks Charlie! Will have a look im sure to have missed a few x


----------



## charlie00134

I'm starting shopping on eBay and things from February. Charity shops will be my favourite place too lol


----------



## twinkletots

We got lots of clothes from eBay last time too. Although the supermarkets do stuff for cheap, Asda is great for v cute and cheap clothes.
We also got a bargain cot from gumtree. In fact we didn't buy anything brand new except the Moses basket and the bedding! Cheap skates ha ha


----------



## bloominbroody

We have a good second hand shop that refurbs some of its stuff, they always have good buggies & baby items cheap. Our actual charity shops are rubbish as our town is a retirement/student town everything is old fashioned or
weird lol


----------



## bloominbroody

I'll get my tens machine on ebay & any maternity clothes, im looking out for bundles of newborn & maternity clothes for a good bargain lol


----------



## twinkletots

I hired a tens machine for ten pounds. You just send it back after baby arrives in a prepaid envelope. Also got a maternity swim suit on eBay for 50p! Man I just love a bargain, getting all excited just thinking about bagging a cheap deal. Yes I am a loser!


----------



## bloominbroody

Wow that's a bargain ! I saw the tens for hire on ebay wasn't to sure if it was for real lol
im a self confessed bargain queen lol it runs in the family. I refuse to spend no more than £5 on my own shoes & clothes each item unless im treating myself x


----------



## mommy247

Ugh such a bad night last night! Boobs so sore, gas hurts!, whenever I woke up I had to use the br and I couldn't figure out if I should throw up or use the br first so I would hold my nausea and let it pass while I used the br. Worst feeling...two days in a row!! And the customers at my job are so frustratin I wanna just kick them :(

Oh and I got invited to sil and bil cocktail party the 15th and they dnt know I'm pregnant yet! Fml :(


----------



## charlie00134

I go a bit mad for a bargain too. The charity shops here are great because its quite an affluent town all in all so there's quite a bit of good stuff. Have the bargain hunters discovered hotukdeals? Its a great website, get a load of good stuff as a result.


----------



## charlie00134

mommy247 said:


> Ugh such a bad night last night! Boobs so sore, gas hurts!, whenever I woke up I had to use the br and I couldn't figure out if I should throw up or use the br first so I would hold my nausea and let it pass while I used the br. Worst feeling...two days in a row!! And the customers at my job are so frustratin I wanna just kick them :(
> 
> Oh and I got invited to sil and bil cocktail party the 15th and they dnt know I'm pregnant yet! Fml :(

Sorry to hear you're having such a rough time :hugs:


----------



## beccybobeccy

Hi ladies, 

Hope you are all doing well.
Back from the hen do and my oh my the symptoms all kicked in at once.

I think I managed to get away with the not drinking and not zorbing. I did have once glass of mulled wine but pretty sure that doesn't count! ;)

I am feeling exhausted, sick and sore all over. My boobs are killing. The sickness - I feel so hungry I have to eat and then within a couple of mouthfuls I'm full to popping and the bloat is really painful. It's a bit of a cycle. 

The last 2 nights I had 2 mid sleep pee wake ups per night. 
The one (and most brilliant) positive thing about this is it tells me something is happening in me! Yeahs!

Hope you've all had a great weekend. Crashed out on the sofa now with some chocolate, xxx


----------



## bloominbroody

Hi beccy glad u had a good time!
Mommy sorry ur feeling rough hun x
Charlie I've heard of hotukdeals but never been on it, im going library tomorrow so will have a good look & sign upto some of the offers in ur links as its hard to do on my phone x


----------



## charlie00134

What kind of phone do you have bloomin because I use the app on my android. X


----------



## lolpants

Hiya everyone!

Thanks for those lists Charlie! I <3 freebies and bargains too!! The only brand new items I had for DD were bought by grandparents etc, I then resold all my 2nd hand stuff and got back what I'd paid!!

Apart from lack of AF, being tired and slightly sore boobies, I don't feel pregnant at all!? I am grateful that I'm not suffering, but in ways the pain twinges and sickness can be reassuring!? :shrug:

Welcome to the new Ladies and congrats on your BFPs! :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## charlie00134

I will be buying most things second hand. Things like dummies and teethers I'd prefer new and probably bottles too. Other than that second hand then a good wash is the way forward lol


----------



## beccybobeccy

I'm a sucker for a freebie... Going to have to investigate now. I have the cow from cow and gate from last time and I got a bear with aptimil I remember.

You need to sign up to the sainsburys baby club and you can get a really good changing mat that I used the entire time too


----------



## Scottish

charlie00134 said:


> And for the UK folks I used these:
> 
> https://www.glamumous.co.uk/2011/04/great-big-list-of-pregnancy-freebies.html
> 
> https://www.freestuff.co.uk/pregnancy-free-stuff/
> 
> :hugs::happydance::hugs:

Wow thanks for the links Charlie! 

I missed out on lots of freebies with DD so I will be making sure that I sign up this time!

I have emptied my attic and found two cots so gonna keep one and sell the other. Have bags of baby blankets and clothes from dd so will keep some for this little one!

I am looking forward to buying pram! Have any of you decided on what type to buy? I was thinking of getting a travel system but there's so much lovely choices our there lol


----------



## bloominbroody

charlie00134 said:


> I will be buying most things second hand. Things like dummies and teethers I'd prefer new and probably bottles too. Other than that second hand then a good wash is the way forward lol

Yeah i agree 
I've got a Samsung galaxy ace. I can do some form filling but some websites jump about cos they have so.much content my phone seems like it'd burst lol i can't wait to upgrade in the summer.
X


----------



## charlie00134

The Google play store on the ace has hukd apps which are great.


----------



## JenzyKY

A pram is a stroller right? I'd like a Britax B-ready or a city mini. I have expensive taste. :haha: We will have to see what all family gets us to see what we can afford. Bean is my parents only grandchild so I think Bean will be spoiled...


----------



## bloominbroody

Scottish i always get a travel system usually 4 wheel one but thinking maybe a 3 wheel one so i can go running with it after the 6wk rest.
i always go for graco but there are so do many brands out now so will b hard to choose. I have to have a big shopping basket for my groceries too or put baby in a sling & cart my old lady pull along shopping trolley instead hmmm dunno yet!?


----------



## charlie00134

We get 200 quid from hubby work when munchkin is born so will buy lots of bargain clothes and things with that. I really want an air tyre 3 wheeler buggy other than that I'm not fussed


----------



## bloominbroody

Charlie great will have a look in the morning im off bed while hubby watching a xmas movie with 4yo i should at least try get sleep while its quiet lol
night ladies & enjoy the rest of ur day US ladies x


----------



## Scottish

bloominbroody said:


> Scottish i always get a travel system usually 4 wheel one but thinking maybe a 3 wheel one so i can go running with it after the 6wk rest.
> i always go for graco but there are so do many brands out now so will b hard to choose. I have to have a big shopping basket for my groceries too or put baby in a sling & cart my old lady pull along shopping trolley instead hmmm dunno yet!?

Yea I am thinking that a travel system would be easiest and graco have lovely ones. There's a pram centre in Glasgow so think I will be taking a trip there in a few months lol

I agree on second hand as I will be reusing a lot of my dd baby stuff which was also second hand lol

Yes pram is stroller in uk xx


----------



## charlie00134

I definitely want a travel system. My grandma keeps trying to give me back my old pram, which was top of the range 24 years ago, reckon it'll be outdated now lol


----------



## beccybobeccy

I can recommend the mamas and papas urbo, it fits in my tiny boot, is really light and is still going well after 2 years. It wasn't as expensive as the bugaboos etc... I think around 400 for everything and the maxi cosi goes on it. I'm going to wait a little longer to decide whether we will get a new double one because it will depend on how much Sofia wants to stay in a pram


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey all and welcome to all the new ladies! 

I am jealous of all the free stuff, the most I get here is discounts for buying but no freebies!! 

I have been feeling exhausted today, have been sleeping on and off all day! Maybe it's the progesterone I am now taking? Did this happen to any of you who started taking it?


----------



## Scottish

Lol Charlie I know what it's like to get old prams handed down. 

My auntie still has the big old silver cross pram which is probably 30 years old and she tried to give it to me with dd so hopefully not this time lol I would need a spare room to keep it in lol

Thanks beccy will have look at mamas and papa one as light weight would be best! 
Although am trying to wait a few months before deciding but can't wait hehe


----------



## Barhanita

Hey everyone. I was not here for a while and you wrote a lot!!! Cars, freebies, strollers - very exciting. We have an ooold sedan, but we love it so much. As for freebies and baby buys - I am starting to do it right after the u/s.

I am sorry for all the friends and family members being insensitive. 

And welcome everyone new!

I have just been very tired and sometimes anxious. Cannot wait till my ultrasound, which is less than 4 days away. 

I stopped testing a week ago, but still had one last FRER. So I used it today and got exactly what I wanted to get! Yay! and no more tests, officially.
https://img818.imageshack.us/img818/7897/20121209144115.jpg


----------



## pitty

Can I join? I'm due 1st August, my 1st baby will have just turned 1 when bub is born, a tad scary thinking about 2 so close....


----------



## Barhanita

pitty said:


> Can I join? I'm due 1st August, my 1st baby will have just turned 1 when bub is born, a tad scary thinking about 2 so close....

Welcome!


----------



## Halliwell

Thanks for all the warm welcomes ladies!!
And welcome to Pitty!! How is everyone feeling today??

Im a bit tired and I knwo probably a bit nauseous if I dont eat every couple of hours.. and I seem to have done something to my shoulder because it hurts to move it :/ 
Do any of you excercise frequently? I just got a new kelpie pup and I normally take him on a 7km walk every day. I know they say not to do any extensive exercise but i think walking is fine isnt it? And I havent booked an appointment with my doc yet? I think im 4 weeks and 2-3 days, should I book one in ASAP or wait till im 6 weeks?


----------



## Crystal5483

2nd scan tomorrow! Anxious, nervous, excited, scared, everything. Eeek!!!!


----------



## Barhanita

Halliwell said:


> Thanks for all the warm welcomes ladies!!
> and I seem to have done something to my shoulder because it hurts to move it :/
> 
> And I havent booked an appointment with my doc yet? I think im 4 weeks and 2-3 days, should I book one in ASAP or wait till im 6 weeks?

my shoulder hurts as well! 

Your first doc appointment varies from country to country and depends on your condition. I assume you are in Australia, and I have no idea what is common there. But in general doctors don't want to see you until 7-8 weeks (in some countries it's 12 or even 20 weeks!), if it's your first pregnancy and you are healthy and young.


----------



## Barhanita

Crystal5483 said:


> 2nd scan tomorrow! Anxious, nervous, excited, scared, everything. Eeek!!!!

Good luck Crystal!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good luck Crystal! I will be waiting for your update!


----------



## Halliwell

thats what I thought 8 weeks aswell!! it seems so far away since that will be in january but atleast I can kind of relax and not have to worry about having a blood test for that long.. I really do hate needles!


----------



## Crystal5483

Halliwell get used to them! Being pregnant seems to involve a lot of them!


----------



## Halliwell

haha if they could take it from my hand (that place where they put he drip) i would be more then fine..


----------



## readynwilling

Hi everyone, i've had a busy weekend - and im exhausted. I updated the first post with the new august mama's :hugs:


----------



## mama d

Crystal5483 said:


> 2nd scan tomorrow! Anxious, nervous, excited, scared, everything. Eeek!!!!

Good luck, Crystal! We'll be waiting for your update!


----------



## bloominbroody

Good luck crystal!

Im taking myself off to the docs today, had a little pinky blood when wiping this morning. Cried for about 20 minutes :( if my docs won't see me I'll take myself to a&e once I've dropped kids at school. 
Really hope its my body playing tricks on me. So worried & with the pregnancy hormones i just wanna sit & cry.

Will update as soon as i know what's going on x


----------



## bloominbroody

A quick update, no more red/pink blood but still going docs to be safe, now I've got like streaky beige cm when i wipe. Idk.


----------



## charlie00134

congratulations on the new BFPs
glad you're feeling more positive Barhanita hope the 4 days fly by
good luck at your second scan Crystal
Good luck at the doctors bloomin I hope everything goes well for you x x


----------



## bella21

Hi Ladies!!! can I join in on the fun? EDD is august 10 :) have my first doctors appointment on dec 18th !!


----------



## charlie00134

congratulations Bella, my first mw appointment is that day, but I also have a scan the day before.


----------



## bella21

thanks charlie!!! thats so exciting!! :)

looking forward to being bump buddies with all you ladies ! :happydance:


----------



## bloominbroody

Bright red blood now :( docs don't open til 8.30am its gonna be a long hr b4 i can go ask for an appointment. Gonna ring them on my way there i think.


----------



## charlie00134

could you not ring your early pregnancy unit? their website lists the telephone numbers


----------



## bloominbroody

I think im just gonna go straight a&e its around the corner from school. I will have a look for the early pg unit on my phone now while i wait for kids to ho in school


----------



## Angelmarie

Got my fingers crossed for you, bloomin'. I think Charlie is right- head for EPU as that's where your doc will send you anyway. I have lots of experience in this and honestly, it's just wasting time seeing a GP. 

Good luck!!!

Good luck for scan, Crystal. 

Welcome all newbies! 

:hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

thinking of you bloomin best of luck that everything's perfectly fine x x


----------



## Scottish

bloominbroody thinking of you and i really hope everythings ok xx

Crystal good luck with your scan x


----------



## twinkletots

Sending you lots of hugs and best wishes bloomingbroody.

Good luck crystal! I am sure you will see a tiny bean in there today.

It's my 6 week happy beanday today!! thanks for sticking around wee bean. here's to another 6 weeks


----------



## bloominbroody

Had bloods just waiting to see a gyno doc. Cacking myself! Fx bean is ok X


----------



## Angelmarie

Have they mentioned a scan? Got everything crossed. X


----------



## Mavis

Blooming - thinking of you! I hope all is ok! 

Crystal - good luck today.

Congratulations Bella :hugs:


----------



## bloominbroody

Angel they've brought me upto maternity unit where they do scans so im just waiting now. Got carted up here in a wheelchair think they have to b careful just to be safe x


----------



## Angelmarie

Good! They're looking after you properly. Stay positive. :hugs:


----------



## bloominbroody

All is fine! I get a scan in two weeks again. I couldn't keep my scan they've put it in my notes. Just waiting on hcg results x


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay for everything being good! I've had on and off spotting too. I keep praying its just my cervix since they said it was very irritated.


----------



## bloominbroody

Hcg is fine too so so relieved. My next scan is 24th Dec at 9.30am. The gyno was lovely. Im not allowed to do running or sex or anything tiring to b safe. He said running isnt recommended as it still has risks. Thanks for supporting me ladies its just what i needed <3 X


----------



## lolpants

bloominbroody said:


> Hcg is fine too so so relieved. My next scan is 24th Dec at 9.30am. The gyno was lovely. Im not allowed to do running or sex or anything tiring to b safe. He said running isnt recommended as it still has risks. Thanks for supporting me ladies its just what i needed <3 X


:happydance::thumbup: Yey!! Fab news!!Did they confirm how far along you are too?

Good luck for your scan Crystal!!

I can't even ring to make my appt till end of the week, and then I know it will be January, prob around 14th-18th, before I get appt.. they do booking in and scan all in one go here!

As for stroller/pram all I know is that I basically just want a car seat on wheels for 1st 6 mths - I had travel system with DD and was just a big heavy lump!

Lol xx


----------



## Mavis

Oh bloomin, that is brilliant news :hugs:


----------



## Mavis

Wow my boobies are very Ouchy today! :haha: I've got stabbing pains in them :wacko:


----------



## twinkletots

Yay bloomin!
My nausea has started and horrible sore head. Really need to get the flat cleaned, go grocery shopping and have a four year old to look after but feel like death warmed up!
Looks like six weeks is the start of symptoms for me


----------



## Mavis

Oh bloomin, that is brilliant news :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

so glad all os well bloomin.


----------



## Scottish

oh thats such good news bloomin! i bet you are so relieved!x+


----------



## bloominbroody

Jenzy hope everything is ok hun, gyno said bleeding & spotting is common its when ur in pain with it that its serious. He even hugged me lol x


----------



## bloominbroody

Lolpants he said my dates r correct x


----------



## bloominbroody

Just picked up my Emma diary pack, was tempted to print off the bump to baby one tood but thought it'd be cheeky lol


----------



## Angelmarie

So pleased that everything is good, Bloomin! Bet you're just so relieved! What was your HCG?

Symptom wise I'm really suffering with tiredness. I was doing ok but I had two naps yesterday and I'm wiped out again today. 

Pram wise I was planning on a Bugaboo Chameleon. I had a Quinny with DS2- it was a nice pram but a bit like a tank - huge and too wide. I was looking for something a bit more compact this time. I'll have to start looking!!! :dance:


----------



## bloominbroody

Angel i dunno what my hcg was but doc was happy with it, i didn't wanna ask else it'll give me something to obsess & compare with other ppls results which would most likely worry me lol so im just happy doc could see the yolk sac & said all is as it should be x


----------



## JenzyKY

bloominbroody said:


> Jenzy hope everything is ok hun, gyno said bleeding & spotting is common its when ur in pain with it that its serious. He even hugged me lol x

Thanks! No pain. I don't think it's helped that I've been working 12 hour shifts in a row.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hello everyone! Bloomin good to hear everything is ok! That must have been so scary! :hugs:

AFM, this progesterone I am taking is really taking a toll on me as I am completely exhausted and have been having extreme hot flashes. I emailed all test results to my doctor so I will be calling later today to make sure he got them and all is fine.


----------



## despereaux

Hi ladies, may I pls join here? My due date is Aug.8, 2013.
Thanks:flower:


----------



## Crystal5483

Measuring 6w2d I'm totally in love ... Saw the flickering heartbeat and it looked strong. I'm waiting to see the doctor now.


----------



## readynwilling

Glad to hear everyone is doing ok! I am extremely tired. Even slept 9:30-7 last night and i feel like i didn't sleep at all. Woke up and went to have a bowl of cheerios with my munchkin, and i got 3 bites and thought i was gonna vomit. so i quit and was naseaus for a bit, but by 9am was STARVING and ate a yogurt and bowl of oatmeal. So far so good!


----------



## readynwilling

YAY Crystal


----------



## charlie00134

crystal that's a gorgeous pic. I'm so jealous of all Yeh scan pics. only a week until mine, so excited


----------



## Crystal5483

Charlie can't wait to see your pic!!

Ready thank you!!! My EDD may change again!


----------



## ZooMa

Hi ladies, 

Just checking in. I've been stalking, but not contributing because I haven't had much going on. Well, I'm sad to say that I think ms is kicking in. I was hoping to get off scott free since my mom never had any, and I was hoping it was in the genes. Well, since about week 5+3 I've had those off an on feelings of hunger and fullness, can't figure out what to eat. I'm normally a very good eater. Just in the last day or two, though, I've sort of been dissatisfied with everything I eat. I think I'm hungry, but then get full quickly. I eat to quiet a greedy stomach and then feel blech from eating too much. This morning I had my first wave of real nausea. Luckily it was extremely fleeting because if it kept up I could see how puking was on its way. 

Yesterday I did a big shop for ms supplies. I got vitamin B6, candied ginger, lemon drops, and peppermint tea. I also bought a similar care package for someone at work - we are pregnant with #1 within a few days of each other! It's nice to share that, especially since both of us had mc earlier this year. 

The other thing I found that is helping tremendously with the nausea is SeaBands. They are elastic bands with a plastic knob that goes over an acupressure point on the wrist. My MIL swears by them for motion sickness. They really are working for me for my funny stomach feelings. I suggest everyone go get some! I just don't want to wear them around work yet because I'm not ready for anyone to figure it out. I at least want to tell our families first!


----------



## ZooMa

Bloomin, yay for your great news! Well, maybe just good news. No running and no sex sort of stinks. I guess there's the rest of our lives for that, though. :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Crystal yay!!! That is so beautiful! It's a great feeling being able to see the heart beating!


----------



## charlie00134

6 days, 21 hours and 2 minutes to go :happydance:


----------



## charlie00134

despereaux said:


> Hi ladies, may I pls join here? My due date is Aug.8, 2013.
> Thanks:flower:

Welcome and congratulations x


----------



## Crystal5483

Not that you're counting Charlie lol


----------



## charlie00134

no not at all. I just wanna see it, then I can feel like this whole thing is real and not just a hormone screw up lol x


----------



## buttonnose82

hi, can I join :)

This is baby number 3 for us, I have severe HELLP with my last pregnancy which resulted in him being delivered at 32 weeks and us both almost losing our lives, needless to say I am pretty scared right now

My due date is August 16th but previously my consultant said we will aim for 34 weeks which would be early July however I am going to try and remain positive that we have a august baby!!!


----------



## Sooz

buttonnose82 said:


> hi, can I join :)
> 
> This is baby number 3 for us, I have severe HELLP with my last pregnancy which resulted in him being delivered at 32 weeks and us both almost losing our lives, needless to say I am pretty scared right now
> 
> My due date is August 16th but previously my consultant said we will aim for 34 weeks which would be early July however I am going to try and remain positive that we have a august baby!!!

Just wanted to say Hi and congratulations as Im sure we were in WTT for a little bit at the same time. :wave:

Hope you have a smoother pregnancy this time round.


----------



## mama d

Oh Crystal! I'm so happy for you! Hooray!

Now I'm losing patience. My first scan is Thursday at 10am...I have been so excited the last couple of weeks and now that it's getting close I'm getting really nervous. HURRY UP ALREADY!!! :)


----------



## mommy247

yay! I have a apt today to confirm my pregnancy! finally... ive been waiting a whole week lol:happydance::happydance::happydance:

will let everyone know how it goes! I know its prob just a hcg test and blood work but this will make everything for me more of a reality since I don't rlly feel pregnant. :)


----------



## Barhanita

mama d said:


> Now I'm losing patience. My first scan is Thursday at 10am...I have been so excited the last couple of weeks and now that it's getting close I'm getting really nervous. HURRY UP ALREADY!!! :)

Mine is on Thursday at 11:40... Cannot wait, excited and nervous as well. I want to be very occupied the next 3 days, so they fly by very fast.

Crystal, I am so happy for you! Great news. 

Bloomin, great that your hcg is strong!


----------



## mac1979

Last night I was grocery shopping with the hubby in Wal Mart and started to feel sick (my morning sickness hits at about 6 pm or so) I told him and made a beeline for the restrooms. I got sick in one of the stalls and walked out, a lady about my age was in there (early 30's) and started yelling at me for coming to the store sick and don't I know I could pass it to everybody there. I just looked at her and said I don't think pregnant is catching, and you should get the hell out of here, I'm not so pregnant I couldn't kick your ***. Hormonal, yes...completely justified, that is the part I'm not so sure about.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mac completely justified :haha:, what is wrong with her getting in your business!


----------



## Crystal5483

Mac love it!!


----------



## cbq

Hi all,

Is it ok if I join this thread? Only just found you all. I'm currently expecting my first, due date is Aug 11th. Finding this site really helpful for buddies with advice to give, especially since it's too early to tell anyone in my family!


----------



## bloominbroody

mac1979 said:


> Last night I was grocery shopping with the hubby in Wal Mart and started to feel sick (my morning sickness hits at about 6 pm or so) I told him and made a beeline for the restrooms. I got sick in one of the stalls and walked out, a lady about my age was in there (early 30's) and started yelling at me for coming to the store sick and don't I know I could pass it to everybody there. I just looked at her and said I don't think pregnant is catching, and you should get the hell out of here, I'm not so pregnant I couldn't kick your ***. Hormonal, yes...completely justified, that is the part I'm not so sure about.

id say that's justified hun. How rude of her! Id love to have the guts to say that to the ignorant ppl lol x


----------



## bloominbroody

Crystal yay for ur scan! That's how mine looked x
i don't mind about no sex we haven't done it since 10th November just lost my libido lol x


----------



## bloominbroody

Welcome newbies! This group is filling fast! Gl for the scans next few days! X


----------



## Angelmarie

Great scan pic, Crystal! 

Mac :haha: that's awesome. I would have scuttled away feeling upset so well done you for saying something back to her! 

Welcome newbies! Congrats on your bfps!

My scan is Friday at 10am. I can't wait but I am very nervous. Hope I get reassurance and a lovely pic like you girls! Even just thinking about it makes me feel a bit sick with nerves!


----------



## mommy247

Updating! Went to my appt... took the test and she said... "congratulations your pregnant!!" Lol now I'm feeling less worried and better. Took my prenatal as soon as I got it since I didn't eat well this morning! Ahh I'm so excited lol

First real pregnancy appt for intake on dec 20th! So close!


----------



## mac1979

I thing pregnancy has made me more assertive/aggressive. I have been taking up for myself way more than I have before. Hubby says I have balls now. :rofl:


----------



## mommy247

cbq said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is it ok if I join this thread? Only just found you all. I'm currently expecting my first, due date is Aug 11th. Finding this site really helpful for buddies with advice to give, especially since it's too early to tell anyone in my family!

congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## mommy247

Angelmarie said:


> Great scan pic, Crystal!
> 
> Mac :haha: that's awesome. I would have scuttled away feeling upset so well done you for saying something back to her!
> 
> Welcome newbies! Congrats on your bfps!
> 
> My scan is Friday at 10am. I can't wait but I am very nervous. Hope I get reassurance and a lovely pic like you girls! Even just thinking about it makes me feel a bit sick with nerves!

you are so lucky! Out here where I live we don't get our ultrasounds until we basically find out what we are having. With my first I had 2 ultra sounds. The one where u find out the gender... the second was because they couldn't read the heart well or something so that was in 3d...


----------



## charlie00134

Mac well done. I think she was the rude one for saying anything.
Welcome and congratulations to those joining us.

I've had an awful afternoon, one of the managers (not a reporting manager) I'm having to support is just rude and talks down to me, he won't do his share and is condescending and unfair. Well I told hi, he was wrong on something and he basically said well I know more than you so you're wrong, now I'm stuck doing more work because he won't review something. Anyhoo its got me thinking, I just fell into my job and its not a passion so I'm thinking about staying home longer after my mat leave and retraining for a new job. Just got to think what lol


----------



## MzMcCray

is it okay to eat tuna fish???? Ive craving it like crazy its all i want but I dont know if its okay and normally I hate fish


----------



## bloominbroody

I think tinned tuna is supposed to be ok hun x


----------



## bloominbroody

I saw my 8yo boys xmas play today, its was brilliant! Full of adult humour we were all chuckling lol


----------



## mommy247

bloominbroody said:


> Hcg is fine too so so relieved. My next scan is 24th Dec at 9.30am. The gyno was lovely. Im not allowed to do running or sex or anything tiring to b safe. He said running isnt recommended as it still has risks. Thanks for supporting me ladies its just what i needed <3 X

yay! what a great xmas present :happydance:


----------



## marina294

:wave: hiya can i join am due 9th of august with our surprise second baby :flower:


----------



## EYD

Hi, I'm due 8/19.. 4 weeks today, would love to join you ladies!


----------



## charlie00134

Wow getting busy in here now :D congratulations ladies x


----------



## mommy247

mac1979 said:


> Last night I was grocery shopping with the hubby in Wal Mart and started to feel sick (my morning sickness hits at about 6 pm or so) I told him and made a beeline for the restrooms. I got sick in one of the stalls and walked out, a lady about my age was in there (early 30's) and started yelling at me for coming to the store sick and don't I know I could pass it to everybody there. I just looked at her and said I don't think pregnant is catching, and you should get the hell out of here, I'm not so pregnant I couldn't kick your ***. Hormonal, yes...completely justified, that is the part I'm not so sure about.

Yep! She deserved that one!!:happydance::haha:


----------



## Lionchild

I got bad news today. My betas are results came back for 12/7 at 67 (5.1 weeks) and 12/9 at 64. I've been having some pain on my right side, and they are worried about ectopic. I'll know more later this week. I'm hoping I don't lose a tube.

Anyway, I need to be removed from the BFP dates. Regardless of whether this ends up being ectopic or not, it's not a viable pregnancy. I am very sad, but not really surprised. I knew in my gut something wasn't right.

I wish all of you a H&H 9 months!!! I hope to be back to the 1st trimester groups very soon!


----------



## Barhanita

I am so sorry Lionchild! I hope for the best outcome for you possible.


----------



## mommy247

Lionchild said:


> I got bad news today. My betas are results came back for 12/7 at 67 (5.1 weeks) and 12/9 at 64. I've been having some pain on my right side, and they are worried about ectopic. I'll know more later this week. I'm hoping I don't lose a tube.
> 
> Anyway, I need to be removed from the BFP dates. Regardless of whether this ends up being ectopic or not, it's not a viable pregnancy. I am very sad, but not really surprised. I knew in my gut something wasn't right.
> 
> I wish all of you a H&H 9 months!!! I hope to be back to the 1st trimester groups very soon!

:cry: Ohhh... so sorry! I hope we see u here very soon!


----------



## setarei

@Crystal. That's wonderful. I'm so glad you got some good news.
@Mac. Nice one, pregnant women everyone thank you ;).
@the newcomers, welcome and congrats!

AFM; I stayed away recently (still stalked though) because of my symptoms which I won't mention so as not to upset people. I was worried that something was wrong but it looks like everything is fine. I went to the ER last night because things weren't getting better and they found some cysts on my ovary (not a big deal as I've had them before) which explain some things. The great news though is that we did an ultrasound and the doctor (who was an ER doctor and said he wasn't sure what he was doing) said "oh so you're having twins" then said "wait I think there's more" :wacko:. He thinks he sees THREE sacs! He for sure saw 2 but believes that there's three. I'm scheduled for another ultrasound in a few hours with an actual OB to confirm. 

I took clomid (50mg) and have twins in my family so I was prepared for twins but not triplets. It really adds up because of my high HCG which was 9000 at 5+1 and 24000 at 5+5 and insanely high progesterone.

No idea what we'll do with triplets as our first attempt at parenthood but so excited. I'm just glad that there should hopefully be at least one and in my uterus :happydance:.

This shows 2 sacs with a little something underneath (if you look closely):
https://imageshack.us/a/img580/681/twoandabit.png​
The doc wasn't sure so what do you all think? I definitely see 3 somethings:
https://imageshack.us/a/img805/6445/threeq.png​


----------



## setarei

Lionchild said:


> I got bad news today. My betas are results came back for 12/7 at 67 (5.1 weeks) and 12/9 at 64. I've been having some pain on my right side, and they are worried about ectopic. I'll know more later this week. I'm hoping I don't lose a tube.
> 
> Anyway, I need to be removed from the BFP dates. Regardless of whether this ends up being ectopic or not, it's not a viable pregnancy. I am very sad, but not really surprised. I knew in my gut something wasn't right.
> 
> I wish all of you a H&H 9 months!!! I hope to be back to the 1st trimester groups very soon!

I'm so sorry Lionchild :hugs:, I hope that your tube can be saved.


----------



## Barhanita

setarei said:


> The great news though is that we did an ultrasound and the doctor (who was an ER doctor and said he wasn't sure what he was doing) said "oh so you're having twins" then said "wait I think there's more" :wacko:. He thinks he sees THREE sacs! He for sure saw 2 but believes that there's three. I'm scheduled for another ultrasound in a few hours with an actual OB to confirm.

Wow! This is amazing! Great, awesome news!!! I am glad you wrote, I was thinking about you this morning.


----------



## bella21

lionschild -so sorry!! hope every things works out for you hun :hugs: xx

crystal- glad to hear you had good news!!! :dance:

Mac- you had me rolling when I read that !! hahaha so something I would've done!! 


AFM-- boobs are killliinngggg me! anybody else? No morning sickness yet...just waiting for it to slowly creep up on me one day. Im sure it'll be at the worst time too like at work taking someones order haha


----------



## bella21

setarei!!! omg I think I see 3 too!! its hard to tell...theres definitely 2 though!! thats so exciting!!!!


----------



## bloominbroody

Really sorry lionchild hun hope we see u with a bfp again in the future x


----------



## Grateful365

Hi Ladies - I'm 33 years old I got my very first BFP about a week ago after about 4 years of trying so I am super excited and super nervous as well!

I am currently 5 Weeks + 1 day, due August 11th, 2013. My first prenatal isn't until January 22nd at 12 weeks....wish it wasn't so long. I want to know that the baby is ok before that! Especially because we are really wanting to tell our family at Christmas....

I am having bloodwork done tomorrow so maybe that will tell something?

Currently I have not had many symptoms...just very tired, sore BB's, peeing often, and some mind cramping here and there.

I'm so happy to join you August ladies as I have been dreaming of having a baby for years now and I feel so blessed to be pregnant right before Christmas. I am still not really believing it!


----------



## Mattsgirl

oh my gosh setarei!!! I think twins would be really fun..at least when they were older. But triplets would be a ton of work!

I'm so sorry lionchild. I hope everything turns out for the best and you don't lose a tube.

AFM exhausted and starving all the time!! I can't wait til January when I have my first appointment. I'm so ready to see my little baby!


----------



## onebumpplease

lionchild I am so sorry, I hope you have a sticky bean by the end of the year, I hate how tentative this early stage is :hugs:

Setarei, how exciting!!!

I called my midwife after the scare on Friday night. I have an appointment on Wednesday at 11am and was told to have a full bladder so think I'll be getting my early scan. Here's hoping all is well in there, I'll be 6wk4days, so hoping I will see a heartbeat ;)


----------



## bella21

one bump how exciting!!! hearing the heartbeat for the first time will be so amazing!


----------



## bloominbroody

Setarei Wow!! I do see 3 sacks but two look like they are stuck together? 
Amazing news! Gl with ur next scan hun x


----------



## setarei

Thanks everyone. I'll let you know how it turns out but since the u/s will be done at the ER, I don't expect to get a clear answer for a few hours. So excited!


----------



## bella21

ahh setarei can't wait to hear these results!!!!!!

hi grateful :hi: congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Girly922

Welcome to all the new ladies. Bella it's nice to see you in here too after the dreaded tww :)

Mac - I love love love it!! And I agree,I know I've definitely got more feisty this past week or so. 

Crystal - fab scan!! 

Setarei - that's amazing but scary as hell!! As if you could have 3 in there!! 

AFM my emotions are going crazy. I just keep losing my temper at everything, then I get so wound up I end up in tears. Next minute I'm nearly crying with laughter. Just all over the place. I think I upset my manager at work today because I threw a strop. Whoops.


----------



## mama d

Welcome to our new August buddies!!!

Setarai - Hooray! Such fun!!!

Lionchild - I'm so sorry to hear about your situation. Best of luck to you and I hope they rule out ectopic or are at least able to save your tube. :hugs:


----------



## bella21

hi girly!!! yayy!! aww sorry your so emotional! if it makes you feel better I started crying the other day when OH and I were putting together our new kitchen table and one of the legs was broken :blush: he looked at me like i was nuts hahaha


----------



## Girly922

It's crazy isn't it?! OH doesn't quite yet understand how easily I can just burst into tears at the moment. I'm sure he'll get used to it. Lol. 

Are you having many symptoms? I seem to be ticking all of them off the list. Although I've now got myself some sea bands that are doing wonders!!


----------



## Girly922

So sorry lionchild. I hope everything turns out okay in the end and we see you over this way again soon. 

Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## bella21

Yeah I have a lot...minus the nausea and m/s keeping my fingers crossed there! my boobs are on FIRE and are killing me...my stomach is constantly crampy and back hurts...im bloated...just waiting for the m/s to come creeping up lol


----------



## Girly922

The boob pain is one thing I haven't had too much of. I mean they ache and they hurt A LOT if I accidently lay wrong on them. But nothing more than that. 

Ms is just horrible. But a good sign, so I keep getting told!! :haha: 

And the bloats are ridiculous. After 1 meal I look like I'm about 7 months pregnant, not 5 weeks! Lol.


----------



## bella21

Lol girly thats how I feel!!! I feel like I already have a bump even though i know its just bloat! and the gas is pretty bad too :blush: lol


----------



## twinkletots

mac1979 said:


> I thing pregnancy has made me more assertive/aggressive. I have been taking up for myself way more than I have before. Hubby says I have balls now. :rofl:

Love it Mac. That story made my day, cheered me right up! You go for it


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

just seen this after posting in the august babies 1st tri post so ill copy my post :)

hi, im due around august 9th no symptoms at all atm just extra tierd, im not worried though, ive had 3 miscariages in the past and had strong symptoms and none so theres not indication either way,

ive decided im going all out on PMA!! the end of july this year i have birth to my son at 36 weeks he was still born, he was also due in august, so im taking it as a positive sign right??
i also have a daughter who is almost 2 we will most definitely be team yellow and already have baby's names picked 

happy 9 months for us all <3


----------



## Girly922

bella21 said:


> Lol girly thats how I feel!!! I feel like I already have a bump even though i know its just bloat! and the gas is pretty bad too :blush: lol

The gas is horrendous. I think I'm burping more than I'm farting though. Lol.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> just seen this after posting in the august babies 1st tri post so ill copy my post :)
> 
> hi, im due around august 9th no symptoms at all atm just extra tierd, im not worried though, ive had 3 miscariages in the past and had strong symptoms and none so theres not indication either way,
> 
> ive decided im going all out on PMA!! the end of july this year i have birth to my son at 36 weeks he was still born, he was also due in august, so im taking it as a positive sign right??
> i also have a daughter who is almost 2 we will most definitely be team yellow and already have baby's names picked
> 
> happy 9 months for us all <3

Has to be a good sign, :flower: Happy and healthy pregnancy to you :flower:


----------



## onebumpplease

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> just seen this after posting in the august babies 1st tri post so ill copy my post :)
> 
> hi, im due around august 9th no symptoms at all atm just extra tierd, im not worried though, ive had 3 miscariages in the past and had strong symptoms and none so theres not indication either way,
> 
> ive decided im going all out on PMA!! the end of july this year i have birth to my son at 36 weeks he was still born, he was also due in august, so im taking it as a positive sign right??
> i also have a daughter who is almost 2 we will most definitely be team yellow and already have baby's names picked
> 
> happy 9 months for us all <3

Laura what a journey you've been on! Yup PMA can only be a good thing, can't wait for you to bring your rainbow baby into the world.


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry to hear your news lionschild, I hope you get the best possible outcomes.

Wow triplets sound terrifying anf exciting.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Im so excited, I got a positive on a test tonight!! I think I am about 4 weeks going by my normal 29 day cycle but lately for the last 5 months or so my cycle has been 26 days at most, I know I had EWCM on CD10 !! 

I have been feeling sick for the last week, started in the morning, the last few days it is in the morning and evening!!! I kept putting off testing LOL was so scared I was getting my hopes up for nothing!!! 

FX baby sticks now due 15 of August I think :)


----------



## Girly922

Congrats on your bfp Celticniamh!! :)


----------



## charlie00134

I got my Aptimal polar bear today and I'm impressed with the pack. They have a 24/7 helpline which you can ring about any concerns


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats to the new mama's! I have updated the first post. :hugs: to Lionchild and a BIG :yipee: for Setari!!

CelticNaimh - were u in the march mom's thread with me?? i seem to think you were.... :) EDIT - yes you must have been cause your BF'ing ticker shows you BF'ing for only 2 days less then what my ticker shows my DD's age at LOL


----------



## Girly922

Ooh I'm still waiting for mine. And my cow&gate cow. :)


----------



## fairymommy

Congrats to all the new bfps!! :flower:
I have a question for all of you. How are you thinking of managing your weight gain? I am obese actually ... 80 kgs or 176lbs at 5.2''. My doctor is really worried. And so am I. I really don't know what to do about it because I can't diet right now. What to do??? Don't want to be a fat pumpkin.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm trying to maintain weight until 12 weeks really


----------



## readynwilling

im pretty sure i am up :( same go around as last time... even with my efforts i loose the war to my insatiable hunger and feeling very sick if i don't eat. i was actually down a few lbs in the first couple of weeks, but im sure i have gained them and some extra back already.


----------



## mommy247

Do prenatals with juice ever make any of u sick?


----------



## charlie00134

I know I've put a couple of lbs on but I'm trying to minimise it


----------



## readynwilling

prenatals in general make me feel kinda yuck. But you should not take them with milk as the calcium slows the absorption of the iron :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

I can't take a multivitamin I have to take them seperately. 

I'm definitely emotionally all over the place I just nearly cried at an online comic where people hug. Lol


----------



## JenzyKY

Wow, so many posts in the few hours I was sleeping!!! Welcome new moms!

Lionchild, so many :hugs::hugs: your way.

Mac, that's pretty much badass. Good job for telling that lady off.

Crystal, great scan!! Did they change your due date again?

Setarai, trips!!! Wow, thats exciting and scary. I can't imagine taking care of three...Oh wait, I can we have 2 sets at work right now :winkwink:.

AFM, I think the 12 hour shifts are getting to me. This week I also have had classes that have kept me at work even longer. I think being on my feet so long makes my spotting so much worse. Plus, they keep giving me assignments that aren't correct but give others easy ones. I've been so angry at work.


----------



## twinkletots

My emotions are all over the place too but in a bad way. I keep going off on one shouting like a mad woman cos my temper is so short.
Need to get in touch with my softer side and start crying at the drop of a hat instead. i think my hubby would definitely appreciate that more!


----------



## MzMcCray

im with you twinkletots im pretty at this point my husband would rather me be crying at a drop of a hat then getting mad at everything like yesterday yelling him for not putting his seat belt on and we werent even moving yet


----------



## JenzyKY

I go from crying to extreme anger in seconds. These hormones are crazy!

My prenatals don't have iron or calcium in them and are gummy. I haven't had a problem taking them so far. I don't think my GI system could handle iron at the moment.


----------



## Hoping1986

Hi ladies! I am 6 weeks 3 days today. I got an ultrasound and saw that there is just one baby. (my beta at 11dp3dt was 186 so RE was thinking twins) Im beyond excited, but cautious. I have been LTTTC for five years!

My bean is right on track, looks sooo tiny tho...wow

[IMG]https://i45.tinypic.com/2j5exde.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MzMcCray

i take gummy prenatals also but mine have iron and calcium but they taste so good


----------



## Girly922

Great scan hoping!!


----------



## JenzyKY

MzMcCray said:


> i take gummy prenatals also but mine have iron and calcium but they taste so good

What brand are they?


----------



## Girly922

I never knew they did gummy prenatals!! Mine are just from the supermarket, and they definitely don't do gummy ones there!


----------



## lolpants

bloominbroody said:


> Lolpants he said my dates r correct x

:thumbup: coolio - so you get your anniversary present then!! :)



Crystal5483 said:


> Measuring 6w2d I'm totally in love ... Saw the flickering heartbeat and it looked strong. I'm waiting to see the doctor now.
> 
> View attachment 530359

:happydance: :thumbup: :flower: 



charlie00134 said:


> no not at all. I just wanna see it, then I can feel like this whole thing is real and not just a hormone screw up lol x

I know exactly what you mean!! :winkwink: :haha:



mac1979 said:


> Last night I was grocery shopping with the hubby in Wal Mart and started to feel sick (my morning sickness hits at about 6 pm or so) I told him and made a beeline for the restrooms. I got sick in one of the stalls and walked out, a lady about my age was in there (early 30's) and started yelling at me for coming to the store sick and don't I know I could pass it to everybody there. I just looked at her and said I don't think pregnant is catching, and you should get the hell out of here, I'm not so pregnant I couldn't kick your ***. Hormonal, yes...completely justified, that is the part I'm not so sure about.

Go you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:



mommy247 said:


> Updating! Went to my appt... took the test and she said... "congratulations your pregnant!!" Lol now I'm feeling less worried and better. Took my prenatal as soon as I got it since I didn't eat well this morning! Ahh I'm so excited lol
> 
> First real pregnancy appt for intake on dec 20th! So close!

:thumbup::happydance: 



Lionchild said:


> I got bad news today. My betas are results came back for 12/7 at 67 (5.1 weeks) and 12/9 at 64. I've been having some pain on my right side, and they are worried about ectopic. I'll know more later this week. I'm hoping I don't lose a tube.
> 
> Anyway, I need to be removed from the BFP dates. Regardless of whether this ends up being ectopic or not, it's not a viable pregnancy. I am very sad, but not really surprised. I knew in my gut something wasn't right.
> 
> I wish all of you a H&H 9 months!!! I hope to be back to the 1st trimester groups very soon!

:cry: sorry to see you go! Good luck for the future xxxx



setarei said:


> AFM; I stayed away recently (still stalked though) because of my symptoms which I won't mention so as not to upset people. I was worried that something was wrong but it looks like everything is fine. I went to the ER last night because things weren't getting better and they found some cysts on my ovary (not a big deal as I've had them before) which explain some things. The great news though is that we did an ultrasound and the doctor (who was an ER doctor and said he wasn't sure what he was doing) said "oh so you're having twins" then said "wait I think there's more" :wacko:. He thinks he sees THREE sacs! He for sure saw 2 but believes that there's three. I'm scheduled for another ultrasound in a few hours with an actual OB to confirm.

Wow wow wow!!! Triple congrats!!!! :thumbup::haha:



bella21 said:


> AFM-- boobs are killliinngggg me! anybody else? No morning sickness yet...just waiting for it to slowly creep up on me one day. Im sure it'll be at the worst time too like at work taking someones order haha

Exact same here!! Really bad boobies - esp the right hand one!!? no ms atm so can't complain :thumbup:



Xlaura_BellaX said:


> just seen this after posting in the august babies 1st tri post so ill copy my post :)
> 
> hi, im due around august 9th no symptoms at all atm just extra tierd, im not worried though, ive had 3 miscariages in the past and had strong symptoms and none so theres not indication either way,
> 
> ive decided im going all out on PMA!! the end of july this year i have birth to my son at 36 weeks he was still born, he was also due in august, so im taking it as a positive sign right??
> i also have a daughter who is almost 2 we will most definitely be team yellow and already have baby's names picked
> 
> happy 9 months for us all <3

Hi LauraBella - I remember you from last yrs Aug due dates, as I was there and had loss too - mine was only at just under 12 wks which was hard enough, I cannot even begin to imagine what you have been through - :hugs: here's to us both (and everyone else ofc) having much stickier beans this time :hugs:

And hello to all the new ladies!! :flower:

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

Hoping1986 said:


> Hi ladies! I am 6 weeks 3 days today. I got an ultrasound and saw that there is just one baby. (my beta at 11dp3dt was 186 so RE was thinking twins) Im beyond excited, but cautious. I have been LTTTC for five years!
> 
> My bean is right on track, looks sooo tiny tho...wow

When is your EDD??


----------



## MzMcCray

i was wrong they dont have iron theyre vitafusion i got them at cvs they also make like a candy chewable one


----------



## MzMcCray

i really hope my husband stops and picks me up some tuna fish cause thats all i want and i havent ate any in a couple of years


----------



## CelticNiamh

MzMcCray said:


> i really hope my husband stops and picks me up some tuna fish cause thats all i want and i havent ate any in a couple of years

That was top of my list when I went to the shop today LOL


----------



## Grateful365

CelticNiamh said:


> MzMcCray said:
> 
> 
> i really hope my husband stops and picks me up some tuna fish cause thats all i want and i havent ate any in a couple of years
> 
> That was top of my list when I went to the shop today LOLClick to expand...

I agree it sounds so good! I did read that ladies expecting should only eat 2 serving a week max because of mercury I think...?


----------



## MzMcCray

yea the doctor said a can a week


----------



## Angelmarie

Lionchild said:


> I got bad news today. My betas are results came back for 12/7 at 67 (5.1 weeks) and 12/9 at 64. I've been having some pain on my right side, and they are worried about ectopic. I'll know more later this week. I'm hoping I don't lose a tube.
> 
> Anyway, I need to be removed from the BFP dates. Regardless of whether this ends up being ectopic or not, it's not a viable pregnancy. I am very sad, but not really surprised. I knew in my gut something wasn't right.
> 
> I wish all of you a H&H 9 months!!! I hope to be back to the 1st trimester groups very soon!

So very sorry Lionchild. I really hope things pan out ok and you are back fighting fit really soon. Drop in and let us know when you get your sticky bfp. 

Take good care :hugs:


mommy247 said:


> Angelmarie said:
> 
> 
> Great scan pic, Crystal!
> 
> Mac :haha: that's awesome. I would have scuttled away feeling upset so well done you for saying something back to her!
> 
> Welcome newbies! Congrats on your bfps!
> 
> My scan is Friday at 10am. I can't wait but I am very nervous. Hope I get reassurance and a lovely pic like you girls! Even just thinking about it makes me feel a bit sick with nerves!
> 
> you are so lucky! Out here where I live we don't get our ultrasounds until we basically find out what we are having. With my first I had 2 ultra sounds. The one where u find out the gender... the second was because they couldn't read the heart well or something so that was in 3d...Click to expand...

We would usually only get two scans - at 12 weeks (nuchal test etc and dating scan) and at 20 weeks (anomoly scan) but I am under a fertility specialist so I get an early scan then handed over to the midwives. I dont get pregnant easily and I dont carry easily so I am classed as high risk and have more scans. I know Im lucky having more scans though :blush:

Still soooooo tired. Im trying to do some online shopping for Christmas and I cant be bothered at all. I had to have another nap this afternoon. 
Im not having any problems with my prenatals. Im taking Sanatogen ones - the pregnancy vitamins and the seperate omega 3 capsules. :thumbup:


----------



## JenzyKY

MzMcCray said:


> i was wrong they dont have iron theyre vitafusion i got them at cvs they also make like a candy chewable one

Yes, those are the ones I use. I get them online for the cheapest!


----------



## MzMcCray

yea and they taste good and dont make me sick or anything i like them and they are cheap


----------



## MzMcCray

when do you back to the doctor jenzyky? my next appt is january 10th... i thought they would want to see me more since im "high risk" because i have endo and rsds but i guess not until after 10 weeks


----------



## twinkletots

MzMcCray said:


> i really hope my husband stops and picks me up some tuna fish cause thats all i want and i havent ate any in a couple of years

I had a can today. Was surprised I fancied it cos I was thinking this is fish which should be making me queezy but no, scoffed the lot.
Also got some fishcakes for tea later this week. Weird


----------



## MzMcCray

twinkletots said:


> MzMcCray said:
> 
> 
> i really hope my husband stops and picks me up some tuna fish cause thats all i want and i havent ate any in a couple of years
> 
> I had a can today. Was surprised I fancied it cos I was thinking this is fish which should be making me queezy but no, scoffed the lot.
> Also got some fishcakes for tea later this week. WeirdClick to expand...

yea out of no where i started wanting it so bad


----------



## JenzyKY

MzMcCray said:


> when do you back to the doctor jenzyky? my next appt is january 10th... i thought they would want to see me more since im "high risk" because i have endo and rsds but i guess not until after 10 weeks

I go the 21st for my appointment that was supposed to be my first. The 31st is my next ultrasound. They are going to want to do a pap smear then even though I just had one in July. I sure hope my cervix isn't still irritated then. Spotting is no fun :wacko:.


----------



## Bmama

So glad I found this thread!! And no one is due on August 17th yet but I just found out I am! Feel free to mark me down and I'm looking forward to the next 8 months with everyone!

Here's to a H&H 9 months ladies!!! :hugs:


----------



## MzMcCray

JenzyKY said:


> MzMcCray said:
> 
> 
> when do you back to the doctor jenzyky? my next appt is january 10th... i thought they would want to see me more since im "high risk" because i have endo and rsds but i guess not until after 10 weeks
> 
> I go the 21st for my appointment that was supposed to be my first. The 31st is my next ultrasound. They are going to want to do a pap smear then even though I just had one in July. I sure hope my cervix isn't still irritated then. Spotting is no fun :wacko:.Click to expand...

im surprised theyre making you have another one i was scheduled for a 6 month pap in february but they canceled it... maybe theyll do it on jan 10th who knows


----------



## twinkletots

JenzyKY said:


> MzMcCray said:
> 
> 
> when do you back to the doctor jenzyky? my next appt is january 10th... i thought they would want to see me more since im "high risk" because i have endo and rsds but i guess not until after 10 weeks
> 
> I go the 21st for my appointment that was supposed to be my first. The 31st is my next ultrasound. They are going to want to do a pap smear then even though I just had one in July. I sure hope my cervix isn't still irritated then. Spotting is no fun :wacko:.Click to expand...

A few of you ladies have mentioned getting a pap smear since finding out you're pregnant.
I was due mine earlier this year but they won't do a smear if you're pregnant. How come the difference I wonder?


----------



## MzMcCray

twinkletots said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MzMcCray said:
> 
> 
> when do you back to the doctor jenzyky? my next appt is january 10th... i thought they would want to see me more since im "high risk" because i have endo and rsds but i guess not until after 10 weeks
> 
> I go the 21st for my appointment that was supposed to be my first. The 31st is my next ultrasound. They are going to want to do a pap smear then even though I just had one in July. I sure hope my cervix isn't still irritated then. Spotting is no fun :wacko:.Click to expand...
> 
> A few of you ladies have mentioned getting a pap smear since finding out you're pregnant.
> I was due mine earlier this year but they won't do a smear if you're pregnant. How come the difference I wonder?Click to expand...


i dont know it seems so wierd to me


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm just assuming they do another one. Aren't they looking for STDs since they can harm your baby at delivery?


----------



## twinkletots

JenzyKY said:


> I'm just assuming they do another one. Aren't they looking for STDs since they can harm your baby at delivery?

We can get some blood tests for stds in UK but they won't do a smear if ur pregnant. I have been pregnant for 5 months out of past 6 so am now well overdue mine.
Funny how things totally vary depending where in the world you live!


----------



## bella21

twinkletots i thought they did do a smear? i think they do look for stds and any kind of infections that will harm the baby!

girly- definitely burping more for me too!!

mommy247- try to take the prenatals with food..it should help curb the nausea!

as for prenatals I'm taking the women's one a day...it actually has 2 pill...one with DHA and the other is a multivitamin...they were kinda pricey but I'm having no problems with them so far. The doctor I spoke to when I set up my first appointment also said that you can take 2 flintstones a day!! I thought about because they're so yummy but decided against it haha.

welcome to all the new BFP ladies!!! woohooo!! :happydance:


----------



## Girly922

Smears over here don't detect std's, only cell abnormalities. And they won't do one during AF or during pregnancy as it is far too likely to bring up a false reading. 

If you want an std check you have to go to a gu clinic, but again I don't think they advise doing it when pregnant unless you have symptoms.


----------



## twinkletots

Bella, it seems they do a smear if ur in USA but opposite applies if you're in UK. How does that make sense?!


----------



## bella21

yeah thats weird! doesn't make much sense to me at all!!


----------



## MzMcCray

im in the us florida and my doctor said no they dont do smears if your pregnant and canceled mine for february


----------



## twinkletots

So is a us pap smear a totally different thing from UK smear? Here a smear involves scraping cells from your cervix. Is a pap smear more of a swab?


----------



## MzMcCray

no its the same thing and as far as i know it only checks for abnormalities not stds


----------



## twinkletots

JenzyKY said:


> MzMcCray said:
> 
> 
> when do you back to the doctor jenzyky? my next appt is january 10th... i thought they would want to see me more since im "high risk" because i have endo and rsds but i guess not until after 10 weeks
> 
> I go the 21st for my appointment that was supposed to be my first. The 31st is my next ultrasound. They are going to want to do a pap smear then even though I just had one in July. I sure hope my cervix isn't still irritated then. Spotting is no fun :wacko:.Click to expand...

A few of you ladies have mentioned getting a pap smear since finding out you're pregnant.
I was due mine earlier this year but they won't do a smear if you're pregnant. How come the difference I wonder?


----------



## bella21

Ill let you guys know when i go in for my first prenatal appointment..its on december 18th..I did read somewhere though that I should prepare for them to do a smear. maybe it was false information..Ill keep you updated on what they actually do over here!


----------



## MzMcCray

maybe it just differs by your ob or what state you live in


----------



## bella21

MzMcCray what part of florida do you live in? My best friend lives in west palm beach!! I usually go visit her at least once a year. I love it there!


----------



## MzMcCray

mount dora its about 30 minutes from orlando


----------



## bella21

oh cool! Im jealous...your probably having like 80 degree weather there! its in the 30's here :(


----------



## MzMcCray

yea it was 80 today and we had tornado warning and a couple funnel clouds because theres a cold front coming in... im from upstate ny so the cold here is nothing compared to there


----------



## mama d

I'm in the US and on Thursday at my 7 week appointment I'll have a Pap smear. It's standard for my clinic I guess. I find it so strange how things can be so different!


----------



## bella21

mama d its so strange how different it is everywhere isn't it?!

mzmccray yeah definitely not as cold as new york is!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Lionchild said:


> I got bad news today. My betas are results came back for 12/7 at 67 (5.1 weeks) and 12/9 at 64. I've been having some pain on my right side, and they are worried about ectopic. I'll know more later this week. I'm hoping I don't lose a tube.
> 
> Anyway, I need to be removed from the BFP dates. Regardless of whether this ends up being ectopic or not, it's not a viable pregnancy. I am very sad, but not really surprised. I knew in my gut something wasn't right.
> 
> I wish all of you a H&H 9 months!!! I hope to be back to the 1st trimester groups very soon!

Tons of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs::hugs: Lionchild! I am sorry! I hope for the best outcome! 

@ Setarei!!!! OMG!! I am so exited for you!!! Please let us know the outcome! :happydance:

@JenzyKY- Maybe you can ask them to help you out at work with less standing, I am sure they will understand? 

As for pap smears, I didn't get one on my appointment, maybe it depends on the doctor or country... 

I wanted to share my 6+2 bloat... maybe it's better than last week??? 



Here's last weeks for comparison...


----------



## Angelmarie

cute 'bloat'! :flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm a nurse so it's hard not to be on my feet. Since I work with babies at least there's no real lifting. I'm off a few days after tonight and I'm going to put my feet up. I have no cramps so surely everything is ok. My assignment is real easy right now. My feet will be up!!

My bloat is better but I have to be careful with what I wear or people at work will notice. They are always on the lookout for new pregnancies. They think its a game.


----------



## HopefulCookie

Congratulations to everyone and your lil sticky beans. I'm 6 weeks and 4 days and due August 1st, 2013. I hope everything goes well and these few months go by quickly. I'm so nervous about all of this.


----------



## wannabeprego

Welcome to all of the new ladies that are due in august as well!!! :flower: Congrats to you girls and H&H 9 months to you guys!!!:happydance:


Eeeeekkkk.. my brother just posted a comment on my Facebook page that would possibly give out the fact that I am pregnant and I haven't made an announcement yet on Facebook that I am pregnant. I was trying to wait until at least the 8 week scan and to be able to see the heart beats before I annouce!!! Lordy.... :wacko: 

When are you girls announcing your pregnancies on Facebook? I was thinking that maybe I should just announce it now since my brother has let the cat out of the bag on there. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## setarei

I had the ultrasound and they definitely saw 2 babies (just the yolk sac, it was too early for a heart beat). One was 5 weeks 4 days and the other just over 5 weeks. There may still be a third one. She saw a much smaller third something with no yolk sac. The third one might be a baby that's a little younger or a blood clot or an embryo that didn't make it. We won't know for sure for a few weeks but I'm ecstatic at 2.

Here's the ultrasound showing 2 yolk sacs:
https://img534.imageshack.us/img534/5687/yolksacs.jpg​


----------



## borr.dg.baby

OMG setarei that is so exiting!


----------



## Barhanita

beautiful scan setarei!!

I am announcing on facebook when I am obviously showing.


----------



## Trying4Angel1

Got an early BFP due aug 22!


----------



## JenzyKY

Not announcing on Facebook til at least 12 weeks. Delete his comment!


----------



## lilbeanfolk

Hi August Mommies!!! We found out about a week ago we're going to have LO #2, due around 8/10/13!! Very excited!! It's great to meet you all, the last time I was really on here was right before and after I had LO #1 who is 13 months old now ;)


----------



## lilbeanfolk

setarei said:


> I had the ultrasound and they definitely saw 2 babies (just the yolk sac, it was too early for a heart beat). One was 5 weeks 4 days and the other just over 5 weeks. There may still be a third one. She saw a much smaller third something with no yolk sac. The third one might be a baby that's a little younger or a blood clot or an embryo that didn't make it. We won't know for sure for a few weeks but I'm ecstatic at 2.
> 
> Here's the ultrasound showing 2 yolk sacs:
> https://imageshack.us/a/img42/5687/yolksacs.jpg​

What a great picture!!! Congratulations!


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay for 2 babies and a pretty scan!!


----------



## NarnNar

Hey girls! My due date is August 11th :kiss: congrats to all the BFPs :)


----------



## wannabeprego

setarei said:


> I had the ultrasound and they definitely saw 2 babies (just the yolk sac, it was too early for a heart beat). One was 5 weeks 4 days and the other just over 5 weeks. There may still be a third one. She saw a much smaller third something with no yolk sac. The third one might be a baby that's a little younger or a blood clot or an embryo that didn't make it. We won't know for sure for a few weeks but I'm ecstatic at 2.
> 
> Here's the ultrasound showing 2 yolk sacs:
> https://imageshack.us/a/img42/5687/yolksacs.jpg​

Congrats!!! That scan is wonderful!!! Thanks for sharing!! :happydance: 

I just had an IVF cycle done and i had 3 emrbyos transfered so I might also have multiples as well!! :thumbup:


----------



## NarnNar

setarei said:


> I had the ultrasound and they definitely saw 2 babies (just the yolk sac, it was too early for a heart beat). One was 5 weeks 4 days and the other just over 5 weeks. There may still be a third one. She saw a much smaller third something with no yolk sac. The third one might be a baby that's a little younger or a blood clot or an embryo that didn't make it. We won't know for sure for a few weeks but I'm ecstatic at 2.
> 
> Here's the ultrasound showing 2 yolk sacs:
> https://imageshack.us/a/img42/5687/yolksacs.jpg​

that is really just so precious <3


----------



## wannabeprego

Barhanita said:


> beautiful scan setarei!!
> 
> I am announcing on facebook when I am obviously showing.




JenzyKY said:


> Not announcing on Facebook til at least 12 weeks. Delete his comment!

Thanks for the advice girls!! :thumbup: I ended up deleting his comments and i don't think anyone saw them so I think I am in the clear. I am going to stick to my plan of waiting until my 8 week ultrasound appointment, and hopfully we can see the heart beats and confirm how many embryos out of the 3 I transfered made it as well. :thumbup:


----------



## setarei

Welcome Narnnar, lilbeanfolk.

Good luck wannabeprego. Are you hoping for twins?


----------



## wannabeprego

setarei said:


> Welcome Narnnar, lilbeanfolk.
> 
> Good luck wannabeprego. Are you hoping for twins?

Thanks setarei!! :flower: Yes i would love twins so much!!! I think they would be alot of fun!! :thumbup:


----------



## bloominbroody

Wannabeprego if he posted on.ur wall u should b able to delete it hun x
oops just saw u did delete.... Ignore me lol x


----------



## bloominbroody

Baby brain has kicked in! Yesterday my mind went blank when i wanted to say the simplest word had to then explain what the word meant instead so the lady at school understood what i was on about lol i was tryin to explain that as the kids get older the school gives them more responsibility in the xmas concert. The magic word my brain forgot was responsibility!! So i was like 'u know let them do more & stuff'?! I must have seemed so dumb lol 
u ladies wanting tuna has made me think about it! U know what im buying today lol
im totally off my Chinese chicken satay sticks now too.

Well the tin of choc we opened on Sunday is almost empty! No thanks to me lol 

setarei beautiful scan & congrats on having at least 2 beans in there! 
X


----------



## bloominbroody

Think im gonna pick up some prenatals today as i know im not getting enough good stuff in me since we've had this cold no one has wanted proper whole meals


----------



## mac1979

Bloomin, I have had the same thing happen to me with words this week, fortunately it was only when talking to my husband.


----------



## bloominbroody

Mac isn't it annoying?! Makes us sound so dumb lol 

i told my running partner yesterday about this pregnancy so she knows i can't do running for a few weeks/months she was so excited! She doesn't gossip so will keep quiet for us x


----------



## lilbeanfolk

Thanks Setarei!!!


----------



## charlie00134

congrats setarei, how exciting :happydance:

I've been wanting tuna too but only since you guys planted the idea
we're not telling on Facebook until after 12 weeks. 
I just had a really painful cramp which scared me half to death but then it went. I don't like it :(


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

congrats hoping :)


----------



## buttonnose82

Morning all! some beautiful scans <3

Does anyone need a new car with this new baby? Our current car won't fit 3 car seats (1 x stage 0 & 2 x stage 1) so now we have to try and find a car that will work with the 3 car seats!


----------



## Girly922

setarei said:


> I had the ultrasound and they definitely saw 2 babies (just the yolk sac, it was too early for a heart beat). One was 5 weeks 4 days and the other just over 5 weeks. There may still be a third one. She saw a much smaller third something with no yolk sac. The third one might be a baby that's a little younger or a blood clot or an embryo that didn't make it. We won't know for sure for a few weeks but I'm ecstatic at 2.
> 
> Here's the ultrasound showing 2 yolk sacs:
> https://imageshack.us/a/img42/5687/yolksacs.jpg​

Amazing scan!! :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## charlie00134

it's only my first and I have a stepdaughter so we won't need a new car thankfully.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

twins, amazing setarei :)


----------



## Sooz

Congratulations on the twins- very exciting!

We don't need a new car but DH is bugging me for one. We got a new car for DD two years ago!


----------



## buttonnose82

we got a new car when we had our first but just won't fit 3 seats now, I have a feeling we are going to get some kind of beast!

can't believe I am already feeling queasy at times, alot earlier than my last 2, I made it to about 6 weeks before feeling queasy with them! Going to spend the next few days making loads of freezer meals so I have something healthy to still feed the boys once the proper morning sickness kicks in :)


----------



## Sooz

I was nauseous before my bfp this time. I've had ms since three weeks but it started to step up yesterday and I started on my tablets. Week six is always the risky one, its when my HG started with DD.

We only have a little freezer so its really hard to stock up!


----------



## CelticNiamh

buttonnose82 said:


> Morning all! some beautiful scans <3
> 
> Does anyone need a new car with this new baby? Our current car won't fit 3 car seats (1 x stage 0 & 2 x stage 1) so now we have to try and find a car that will work with the 3 car seats!


yes!! we will have to! we wont have enough room to fit every one in other wise!!! :flower:


setarei beautiful scan picture and huge congrat's on twins :happydance:


Hello to every one else this morning :flower:


----------



## elleff

I am due on August 14th :)


----------



## Angelmarie

Setarei - beautiful scan pic - so clear! And huge congrats on the twins/triplets! SOOO exciting!!! :cloud9:

I think we will need a new car. We have only had this one 10 months but I dont think it will fit three seats in the back (although one is just a booster seat for my 9 year old). DP doesnt want a people carrier though so Im not sure what we will end up with!? :shrug:

Welcome to all newbies - congrats on your bfps! :happydance: h&H 9 months to you all.

:hugs:


----------



## despereaux

Setarei, that's so exciting, thank you for sharing your scan pics:flower:

We're planning to buy a new vehicle too (a 4x4) so it'll be good for 3 kids when baby comes out.


----------



## bloominbroody

Anyone tried the spatone apple flavoured iron supplement liquid? I got it in my emmas diary bag.... Its gross!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I had my first puking session today.... just when I thought I dodged the bullet on MS.... :sick:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

still not much symptoms here, although my back aches a lot, i have a bad back from a horde riding injury years ago so it suffers well in pregnancy 

anyone else diabetic? im type 1 and have been for 22 years, my sugars in pregnancy should be between 4 and 6 but they are around 13 at them moment :/ im really struggling to reign them in well!! 
ive been so good too, have a huge pack of cookies in the cupboard that are completely untouched!!!


----------



## mommy247

:nope: these prenatal plus vitamins really are making me wanna puke my brains out. I hate puking so I tend to drink a glass of water or eat something so it goes away. As soon as I take the pill I can feel it in my stomach I feel so sick... :sick::hissy:

Last pregnancy this never happened to me!


----------



## charlie00134

I haven't caught up yet but I need an opinion. at what point and who would you ring for abdominal pain? I'm getting sharp and also lasting throbbin pains in my left ovary. also I have pcos


----------



## borr.dg.baby

charlie maybe you can go to the ER and they might do a scan and see what's going on???


----------



## JenzyKY

Charlie, I would go to your early pregnancy unit or the ER. Chances are it is all OK, but its better safe then sorry.

I jinxed myself with work. It was a horrendous night full of running around. I'm putting myself on bedrest now as I'm scared I'm going to spot a lot more now. I barely got to eat.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Jenzy it's good that you are allowing yourself to rest! I had a busy day yesterday as well so I can't wait to go home and rest up!


----------



## Sooz

You need to either ring your MW triage number, or if you've not been given it yet, go to A and E. Im sure its nothing sinister but its one of the things they like to check on. Good luck. X


----------



## charlie00134

ove left a message with my epu hoping they'll ring. it's probably normal but it's not going away. plus I'm getting worked up now


----------



## Angelmarie

Charlie, I would ring your EPU and ask advice. They might want you to go in to get checked out. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## bloominbroody

Charlie if no luck with calling then take yourself a&e hun to be sure. 
Fx all is ok x


----------



## Angelmarie

Posted the same time... 
I'm sure things will be fine. Be positive and you might get an even earlier scan! 

Keep us posted :)


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

hope everything is ok charlie x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> still not much symptoms here, although my back aches a lot, i have a bad back from a horde riding injury years ago so it suffers well in pregnancy
> 
> anyone else diabetic? im type 1 and have been for 22 years, my sugars in pregnancy should be between 4 and 6 but they are around 13 at them moment :/ im really struggling to reign them in well!!
> ive been so good too, have a huge pack of cookies in the cupboard that are completely untouched!!!

13 is high! is that fasting ? 
I do not have diabetites, but I do develop gestational diabetites very bad LOL I am back on my diet now as my sugars will start rising very quickly as well, may be it is worth your while getting in touch with your local maternity hospital and get an appointment for the diabetic clinic!!! my endocrinologist told me he wanted to see me before my test dried out :haha: so I expect when I ring they will want me in straight away!! on my last baby I was kept in after my first appointment. it just feels to early now!! only 4 weeks 4 days I think!!! I will check them to ensure they stay in safe levels!! 

But I deffo ring and see what they say :)


----------



## mama d

I agree with the others Charlie...I would go in. I'm sure it's nothing but it will put your mind at ease to find out. :hugs:


----------



## setarei

Charlie, I know how scared you are so hopefully they will get back to you soon. If it's any consolation, I've felt like that in the past and something similar (shooting not throbbing) pains last week. It was one of the reasons I went to the ER. It turned to be (both times) cysts on my ovaries and I have PCOS too. FC they do a scan so that you get peace of mind.


----------



## MzMcCray

Everything will be okay Charlie try not worry :) 


I'm actually in a good mood this morning my husband brought me tuna fish from PUBLIX last not it was so good :) and he has the next three days off well has to go in Wednesday for a Christmas party


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

CelticNiamh said:


> Xlaura_BellaX said:
> 
> 
> still not much symptoms here, although my back aches a lot, i have a bad back from a horde riding injury years ago so it suffers well in pregnancy
> 
> anyone else diabetic? im type 1 and have been for 22 years, my sugars in pregnancy should be between 4 and 6 but they are around 13 at them moment :/ im really struggling to reign them in well!!
> ive been so good too, have a huge pack of cookies in the cupboard that are completely untouched!!!
> 
> 13 is high! is that fasting ?
> I do not have diabetites, but I do develop gestational diabetites very bad LOL I am back on my diet now as my sugars will start rising very quickly as well, may be it is worth your while getting in touch with your local maternity hospital and get an appointment for the diabetic clinic!!! my endocrinologist told me he wanted to see me before my test dried out :haha: so I expect when I ring they will want me in straight away!! on my last baby I was kept in after my first appointment. it just feels to early now!! only 4 weeks 4 days I think!!! I will check them to ensure they stay in safe levels!!
> 
> But I deffo ring and see what they say :)Click to expand...

no ive never done the fasting, they are coming down slowly just gotta really curb my eating habits, pregnancy/diabetic clinic is tomorrow so i will probably pop in :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xlaura_BellaX said:
> 
> 
> still not much symptoms here, although my back aches a lot, i have a bad back from a horde riding injury years ago so it suffers well in pregnancy
> 
> anyone else diabetic? im type 1 and have been for 22 years, my sugars in pregnancy should be between 4 and 6 but they are around 13 at them moment :/ im really struggling to reign them in well!!
> ive been so good too, have a huge pack of cookies in the cupboard that are completely untouched!!!
> 
> 13 is high! is that fasting ?
> I do not have diabetites, but I do develop gestational diabetites very bad LOL I am back on my diet now as my sugars will start rising very quickly as well, may be it is worth your while getting in touch with your local maternity hospital and get an appointment for the diabetic clinic!!! my endocrinologist told me he wanted to see me before my test dried out :haha: so I expect when I ring they will want me in straight away!! on my last baby I was kept in after my first appointment. it just feels to early now!! only 4 weeks 4 days I think!!! I will check them to ensure they stay in safe levels!!
> 
> But I deffo ring and see what they say :)Click to expand...
> 
> no ive never done the fasting, they are coming down slowly just gotta really curb my eating habits, pregnancy/diabetic clinic is tomorrow so i will probably pop in :)Click to expand...

I normally have to check fasting and before meals then after meals good luck tomorrow :) better to go in and see what they say!! :flower:


----------



## charlie00134

Thanks for the advice and well wishes all. I spoke to the EPU eventually, they said they won't scan before 6 weeks but if I'm in pain contact the gynae or my GP. They also said I would need a doctors referral to see them. I rang gynae who told me my next appointment with them was 29th Jan and that if I'm in pain I should ring my GP to have my appointment moved forward. My GPs are always a nightmare to get hold of and they only work when I work so by the time I could see them it'd be almost time for my scan. Plus my docs never seem to refer if they can avoid it at all so I doubt theyd do much except write gynae a letter for a sooner appointment. 
Now I don't know whether to go to A & E or just give up and wait despite the pain. :cry:


----------



## Barhanita

Hey Charlie, I am so sorry to hear about your pain. I think it's most likely a cyst, but I know how worrisome a pain could be. My opinion: if you are in pain go to the emergency room. That's what they are there for. Plus, it would put your mind at ease. Goos luck and fingers crossed.


----------



## readynwilling

i agree - i'd be furious with EPU and gynae!!!!! go to A&E. :grr: that is no way to treat someone newly pregnant in pain!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I agree with Barhanita, go to the ER and get your mind at ease!


----------



## Angelmarie

Sorry to hear the outcome, Charlie. Only problem with A&E is that they obviously don't specialise in the area so at the most they would transfer you to EPU. And if they say they don't scan before 6 weeks you're a bit stuck :( 

I think you're better off getting a GP appointment or get them to ring you. Tell them how worried you are and they might refer you and request a scan on your behalf to confirm the pain is from cysts considering your PCOS history. 

I have PCOS and get those types of pains too. It still might be the corpus luteum in which case you might suffer with these pains until the placenta takes over. 

Are you taking meds? My doc said I could take paracetamol and cocodamol if necessary. 

Take care


----------



## mamawanabe21

Hello Ladies, I've come to join you! 
I'm due August 17th, I think! So excited :)


----------



## charlie00134

iv had para and it made no difference so I might try codine when I get in. I don't think I'll go to a&e cos they'll just refer me and no one will do anything. and my docs won't be able to get me in before my scan monday. just gunna keep my fingers crossed


----------



## setarei

Charlie that sucks. I hope the pains subside but they probably won't if it's a cyst until it resolves. Have you had your hcg checked? They might be willing to do that and it might make you feel better to see it increasing (at least it does for me).


----------



## charlie00134

I haven't had anything done since my day 21 bloods and they were to confirm ovulation :(


----------



## setarei

Can you call them and ask for an hcg test and maybe progesterone too? I'm not sure how it is for you but my doc indulges me and has let me do 3 already and I had a fourth at the ER. It gives me a lot of relief even though it's not as good as seeing a heartbeat.


----------



## charlie00134

I could but again, by the time I got the tests and got the results back it'd be just before my scan. I think my PCT is on a strict budget and they don't like doing things they don't have to. I drives me mad but I love where I live so I'll accept it. I'm beginning to think munchkin might be going for a growth spurt. On top of the pain I've had more nausea today, my boobs feel huge and I feel bloated. Be glad of bedtime tonight. Think I'm just going to countdown to my scan Monday morning and cross my fingers, toes and eyes food the best result possible. A healthy little bean with a good heartbeat. The epu suggested I'm probably earlier than I think but with a pos ic test at 9dpo and a strong free at 10 I'm not sure how I could be lol.


----------



## setarei

Good luck Charlie. I'll cross some appendages for you too ;).


----------



## Ellberry

Wow so much happens on here!!! 
Charlie I really hope it works out for you!!!

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## bloominbroody

Charlie sorry your having trouble getting in to get sorted hun. Really hope ur scan Monday goes well xxx


----------



## bella21

charlie hope everything goes well with your scan hun...try not to worry too much!! xx


----------



## onebumpplease

Charlie, I have everything crossed for you too. I would say don't worry, but think I've done at least a little bit every day since my AF was due. I've got my scan tomorrow. Super nervous, so desperate for a good result (who wouldn't be??, sometimes I'm silly). Here's hoping!


----------



## charlie00134

FC for everyone's upcoming scan. Here's to there being no problems for anyone :)


----------



## mommy247

has anyone lost their appetite? and thirst?
I have lost it all... Im worried. 
Im eatin way less and very very small.
Yesterday i was eating like a cow. 
Now im eating like a toddler.
Im not even drinking as much water
as i usually do...


----------



## Angelmarie

My appetite has practically disappeared. I'm constantly thirsty though but seem to spend more time deciding what I fancy to drink! My tastes change several times a day and there's just no pleasing me! :dohh:


----------



## onebumpplease

Yeah I've felt quite full compared to how hungry I had been feeling. 

My BBs are still but not quite as sore as they have been. Hoping its just part of the course ;)


----------



## charlie00134

I've been drinking loads and loads. About 3 or 4 times more than normal


----------



## mommy247

makes me feel better knowing im not the only one... i hope my appetite comes back tomorrow! I LOVE FOOD :(


----------



## charlie00134

My appetite has calmed down at least


----------



## Crystal5483

I eat and drink everything I'm sight. But I was just on a short side of prednisone.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mamawanabe21 said:


> Hello Ladies, I've come to join you!
> I'm due August 17th, I think! So excited :)

Congrats :flower:



mommy247 said:


> has anyone lost their appetite? and thirst?
> I have lost it all... Im worried.
> Im eatin way less and very very small.
> Yesterday i was eating like a cow.
> Now im eating like a toddler.
> Im not even drinking as much water
> as i usually do...

yes I have today very small appetite!


----------



## Ellberry

I have completely lost my appertite for everything sweet-including chocolate!?!??!?!??!!
I am very thirsty though, wake up about 3 times a night for a drink!!!!
Even normal appertite has been reduced though, I'm probably eating half what I usd to eat!!


----------



## Grateful365

I am also not quite as hungry as usual. I have MAJOR heartburn right now though....I never normally get heartburn!


----------



## Grateful365

When do you all plan on telling your family and friends? Christmas is too tempting I think for me to pass up telling....especially because it is our first BFP and no one will expect it!


----------



## charlie00134

I'm getting heartburn too. I have Rennie stashed everywhere. I'm currently getting a weird feeling like my insides are itchy lol


----------



## bella21

My appetite is also going away!! I was eating everything before! this morning I had to practically shove a bowl of cereal down my throat! and Im still bloated like I ate a 5 course dinner hehehe. good news is i had a BM today :blush: was constipated for the past 2 days it was horrible! :blush:


----------



## charlie00134

Think it's time for me to get a Rennie and into bed.


----------



## bloominbroody

Night Charlie x
im watching hestons fantastical food then bed 4 me.
Is it really gross if i dnt shave my legs for a coupla days? Can't have sex so dnt see the point lol


----------



## Sooz

My appetite has done one as well. I've managed one slice of pizza for tea tonight. I have to force myself to nibble often though else the nausea turns to gagging. Even with the tablets its constantly there in the background now.


----------



## mommy247

Grateful365 said:


> When do you all plan on telling your family and friends? Christmas is too tempting I think for me to pass up telling....especially because it is our first BFP and no one will expect it!

My fiance wants to wait until we get our first U/S pictures. Told him it might be only when we find out what we are having since they only do U/S the minimum amount of times they can where i live. I only had two my last pregnancy and I was lucky enough to even get two.

I had the idea of getting everyone a onesie that said "my auntie is the best" "grandma loves me" "my uncle thinks im cool" and give them away to them for christmas so thats how they would find out.

Then i was like hmmmm... its be funny on new years if we text them all saying Happy new years! Your going to be a grandma/aunt/uncle again!

But i want to tell them also when i "feel" pregnant... so itll depend how everything goes! Until now only you guys know, my fiance and me. Cant tell my son because he likes to tell everyone anything i tell him lol still too small to keep secrets... but he has a feeling i am... he likes to touch my belly and hug my bell saying "Mommy theres a baby in there... u know that?" lol I have to tell him im fat because i ate too much today lol


----------



## Scottish

Hi ladies!

I to am loosing my appetite and starting to feel kinda nauseous, kinda feels like when flu coming and u don't feel like eating, even though its not the flu!

Also today my hormones have taken a nose dive as I have been feeling really angry for no reason and quite upset and teary. Anyone else feeling blue? I hope it passes as I am so snappy at every one lol


----------



## bella21

scottish my hormones have been allll over the place too! crying over stupid things and getting very irritable lol


----------



## mommy247

Scottish said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I to am loosing my appetite and starting to feel kinda nauseous, kinda feels like when flu coming and u don't feel like eating, even though its not the flu!
> 
> Also today my hormones have taken a nose dive as I have been feeling really angry for no reason and quite upset and teary. Anyone else feeling blue? I hope it passes as I am so snappy at every one lol

Hello! I think i remember you from months ago! HI!! glad we are both on the same boat... i am always angry and snappy as well...


----------



## Scottish

It's crazy how your hormones can change the way you feel so quick.

ATM I have terrible restless leg syndrome! It's horrid but something I think Iam going to suffer from this pregnancy! Having this along with feeling angry and upset I am a right moaner today

Bella am so glad am not the only one hehe


----------



## Scottish

Mommy247 hi! Congrats to u xxx and its good to see yous feel the same as this just started. Today with me 

Apologies if I have bad typos I am on my iPhone and it likes to think it can spell better than me. Hehe


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Just wanted to share some humor for all of us feeling like crap :sick:


----------



## Girly922

Scottish, I completely understand the roller coaster of emotions. Yesterday I was just horrible, I got in a strop with my manager over the phone. So when I hung up I threw my work phone across the car. In front of my student. Whoops!! :blush: All because she refused to go to a visit so I had to go. Knowing how busy I was, and due to the nature of my work I've had to tell her I'm pregnant. Just feel like she's punishing me. She wasn't happy when I told her. :growlmad:

Then, only a few minutes later I was almost in tears laughing with my student. It's completely mental!! Lol.


----------



## bella21

borr.dg.baby said:


> Just wanted to share some humor for all of us feeling like crap :sick:
> 
> View attachment 531131



hehehe love it!!!!


----------



## twinkletots

I wish my appetite would disappear, I am still eating like a horse. I am seriously going to be huge if I don't calm down as eating way more than my usual amount plus have drastically reduced my exercise.
AAgh!!!


----------



## lolpants

Hello

Just dropping in to see how you all are - hope you're ok Charlie and congrats on twins seterai!! :happydance:

Welcome to new Ladies - can't believe we are up to 22nd Aug now!!

AFM - I am exhausted - had to pull a sicky so I could nap!! :(

Lol xx


----------



## Bmama

ooh I have totally lost my appetite today :nope: and I LOVE FOOD TOO! Ironically all I want is pizza and pickles ATM. Or anything carby. No more sweet tooth which is sooo not me. Anyone having all day nausea already?


----------



## bella21

i want pickles too!!!!


----------



## Barhanita

borr.dg.baby said:


> Just wanted to share some humor for all of us feeling like crap :sick:
> View attachment 531131

This is soooo funny!


----------



## mama d

Bmama said:


> ooh I have totally lost my appetite today :nope: and I LOVE FOOD TOO! Ironically all I want is pizza and pickles ATM. Or anything carby. No more sweet tooth which is sooo not me. Anyone having all day nausea already?

I have a version of the all day sickies. I wake up feeling great but as the day goes on I feel more and more nauseous. No vomiting or anything, just feeling all around blah. It comes and goes so moments like right now I seem to feel okay. It's like a trick!! :)


----------



## setarei

@borr.dg.baby, love it. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## readynwilling

mama d - that is ME! i don't wake up feeling great.. i wake up feeling meh.. but i feel less and less as the day goes on. haven't actually thrown up yet, but feel very yucky


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm eating EVERYTHING lol so hungry. 

And the mood swings are def there.... DH told me I was bipolar lol I was completely absent minded and sweet then I snapped! lol

SO TIRED.


----------



## mac1979

I'm the same as you ladies. I start out feeling great, like I can take on the world and then as the day goes on I just want to curl into the fetal position and suck my thumb. :sick:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I am the opposite! I start out feeling awful, the great, then awful again at night!


----------



## Barhanita

readynwilling said:


> mama d - that is ME! i don't wake up feeling great.. i wake up feeling meh.. but i feel less and less as the day goes on. haven't actually thrown up yet, but feel very yucky

I am the same way! Get up very sick... Then eat and feel better (although nothing seems appealing). Then I am sick whenever I am hungry again. But it gets better throughout the day. I did threw up once about a week ago, but that was because of the vitamin. 

We decorated the Christmas Tree tonight. Made me feel better... But i am so irritable tonight. Everything that OH does makes me annoyed. It's common, right?


----------



## Crystal5483

DH is treating me like porcelain. I almost love it. He did laundry, cleaned, made dinner, and put all the groceries away! 

Is it 12/26 yet I want another appt!


----------



## Crystal5483

Setarei congratulations in the twins possibly triplets btw!!

Just threw up violently. Woke up from nausea, went to the bathroom. Got back in bed and blehhhh


----------



## setarei

Thanks crystal. It's nice to have explanations for the scary symptoms so that I can relax a little. I also wish it was later in the month, I want my next appt!


----------



## bella21

crystal hope you feel better hun!!!


----------



## Barhanita

I think there is something wrong with the space-time continuum. No matter how soon your next appointment is, there is eternity between now and then. Mine is in 1 day and 14 hours, and it seems sooo far away.


----------



## brooklyn0123

Just went to my first Dr's appt today and my due date is August 3rd!!! Very cautious since I had a miscarriage and 2 chemical pregnancies during the past year of TTC. But I have a 6 yr old, so that gives me hope. The main symptoms I have had is fatigue and nausea. If I don't eat something every couple of hours, I get that sick empty feeling in my stomach!! I don't remember having this so early on with my daughter or at all with my losses, so I hope that is a good sign!! Also tender breasts and having to pee all the time. Congrats to all of you ladies on your BFP's!!!


----------



## Barhanita

I just ate expired (3 weeks past "sell by" date!) sour cream on accident.... so scared


----------



## bella21

barhanita try not to worry too much about it. I was just reading about this..its not as serious as you think it is and its so much worse to stress over it!! xx


----------



## bloominbroody

If it was in a sealed packet & tasted fine then u should be ok x


----------



## Barhanita

it was sealed... and looked fine. and I only thought thought it tasted weird after I saw the date... so it was probably in my head.

is parmesan cheese safe to eat?


----------



## bella21

yeah parmesan is safe to eat :)


----------



## bella21

I also read that as long as soft cheeses are pasteurized they are safe too...how do you feel about this ladies?


----------



## Barhanita

it's probably ok, but I am staying away just in case. 

What are the hardest things for you to stay away from? For me it's beer and sushi.


----------



## bella21

I'm staying away too but i loooove goat cheese lol. 

Im a smoker :blush: and Ive been trying soooo hard to quit. Ive been smoking for a very long time so its probably the hardest thing for me since Ive never tried to quit before. Im impressing myself with how good I'm doing though. Havnt fully quit yet but cut it in half already so Im very proud of myself. Trying to do 1 cigarette less a day than I did the day before.

Also I find myself craving beer..especially being a bartender and serving it all day and night!

I was a huge caffeine lover...i surprised myself with how easy that was for me to give up.


----------



## charlie00134

morning all. I really wish I could ring in sick to work today :( I've barely slept last night because my cat is clingyer than any animal should be. during the night she's only slept when we're curled up together. when we're not she's knocked things over and sat on dh head. at about 3am she woke me up and shoved her way under the cover to sleep between my legs and gets annoyed if I move. my entire abdomen feels like I've done 3 hours at the gym and I feel like I'm coming down with something. I just want to stay in bed :(


----------



## JenzyKY

I feel it's safe to eat pasteurized cheese. Pasteurization kills bacteria so how is eating the cheese any different from drinking regular milk?


----------



## bella21

Jenzy- good point! :thumb up: thanks!

charlie- morning! lol its 1:30 am here :) I'm wide awake. pregnancy insomnia? i know how you feel about your pet! my dog has not left my side. she's constantly on top of me...laying on me..licking me..sleeping in between my legs every night and she's so hott! sorry your not feeling to good!!


----------



## bella21

aww mann..my thumbup didn't work....:thumbup: !


----------



## Barhanita

Charlie, I am sorry you didn't sleep well.


----------



## charlie00134

Thanks, I'll be alright when I've woken up a bit and shifted the awful hiccups which have started lol


----------



## Barhanita

i've been having hiccups a lot too lately!


----------



## charlie00134

first time I've had them since my BFP but they were strong. I hate hiccups


----------



## Angelmarie

The symptom that's driving me nuts is a stuffy and runny nose. I'm going through endless tissues and its bothering me at night too so my sleep is disrupted. Agh!

One if my cats is extremely clingy too especially at night. I lie on my left side usually and she sleeps on my right shoulder with her nose in my ear purring VERY loudly and using her paw to gently pad my face. It's cute but really disrupting. I'm too soft on her but I just don't have the heart to move her :(

So I'm tired and now I have to go to see DS1 and his class play in a ukelele concert! :doh: if it wasn't so dark and grim outside I might feel a bit better...!


----------



## JenzyKY

Why am I still awake!?! I went to bed at 9:30 and woke up at 12:30. Been up since!!! :hissy:


----------



## mommy247

Ugh! Can't sleep.. I'm so gassy at night now that it hurts. Had to pee twice... One at 3 am and now one at 5 am. Might have been three times... or maybe the third was a dream?:dohh:


----------



## Koonk

setarei said:


> I had the ultrasound and they definitely saw 2 babies (just the yolk sac, it was too early for a heart beat). One was 5 weeks 4 days and the other just over 5 weeks. There may still be a third one. She saw a much smaller third something with no yolk sac. The third one might be a baby that's a little younger or a blood clot or an embryo that didn't make it. We won't know for sure for a few weeks but I'm ecstatic at 2.
> 
> Here's the ultrasound showing 2 yolk sacs:
> https://imageshack.us/a/img42/5687/yolksacs.jpg​

Congratulations! Can I ask you, when was the ultrasound? I am only asking because I had fertility treatment and by my calculations I am due 6th August. I am having an ultrasound on the 15th December, which will be 6 weeks and 5 days. I am hoping to hear heartbeat and establish if it is a multiple pregnancy too.


----------



## lolpants

borr.dg.baby said:


> I am the opposite! I start out feeling awful, the great, then awful again at night!

^ exactly same here!! I wake up with really severe cold symptoms - stuffed nose etc.. but then it clears a hr or so after getting up, I feel great, and then by late afternoon feel exhausted!?



Barhanita said:


> I think there is something wrong with the space-time continuum. No matter how soon your next appointment is, there is eternity between now and then. Mine is in 1 day and 14 hours, and it seems sooo far away.

:haha: agreed!!



Barhanita said:


> it's probably ok, but I am staying away just in case.
> 
> What are the hardest things for you to stay away from? For me it's beer and sushi.

I have been craving peanuts!! Prob 'cos I can't have them as OH has nut allergy!!



bella21 said:


> I'm staying away too but i loooove goat cheese lol.
> 
> Im a smoker :blush: and Ive been trying soooo hard to quit. Ive been smoking for a very long time so its probably the hardest thing for me since Ive never tried to quit before. Im impressing myself with how good I'm doing though. Havnt fully quit yet but cut it in half already so Im very proud of myself. Trying to do 1 cigarette less a day than I did the day before.
> 
> Also I find myself craving beer..especially being a bartender and serving it all day and night!
> 
> I was a huge caffeine lover...i surprised myself with how easy that was for me to give up.

Good luck with quitting - I have managed to completely now, but did take a few days of cutting down, had to let the news sink in 1st, and now I kinda believe I am pregnant I have quit :thumbup: I love Goats cheese too, you can get pasteurised, but I'm staying clear this time, as my miscarriage was just after I ate goats cheese last time (was probably nothing to do with it but better to be safe than sorry)

Hope you all have a great 12.12.12 :)

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I woke up at 2am as well, went to the bathroom and was wide awake for about an hour... I used to smoke too, but when we decided to start TTC I quit cold turkey and have not smoked since. My mom smokes and when she smokes near me I want to puke, the smell makes me sick!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

It's called morning sickness but that is NOT true this time around for me ladies!

With DD I woke up got sick once and went about my day --- this time around I go to sleep and get woken up a few hours later to be sick. And then every wake up afterwards (to go to the bathroom) I feel nauseous like it's going to happen again! I now keep saltines at my bedside to eat every time I go to the bathroom! 

I will most certainly take it of course!


----------



## lolpants

Just booked scan/booking in appt - Thurs 10th Jan... that really is eons away!! :(

Lol xx


----------



## marina294

Well FINALLY! got to my doctors today so I could be referred to midwife been so booked up and then someone books me an appt this morning and I turn up and they say I haven't! Apologized then rebooked me. Booking in appt is on the 8th January starting to feel a bit more real now. Still feeling a bit nauseous and tired but other than that feel fine


----------



## mac1979

First I couldn't sleep last night, now I can't get back to sleep after having to use the bathroom an hour ago. This stinks. I like to sleep.


----------



## CelticNiamh

I am waiting a week or so before I ring for mine, I know if I ring today they will have me in next week and I will only be 5 weeks to soon!! Im going to ring them next Wednesday see what they say then!! Hopefully FX Ill be going in when I am at least 8 to 9 weeks 

Christmas will be interesting; we have my hubby parents round for dinner and drinks Christmas day and I will have to be clever hiding that I am not drinking!!! Luckily I dont drink much any way!! So probably wont notice!! As long as I am not as sick as a dog!! :dohh:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

anyone else with bad gas pains :( im in agony every time i need the loo sorry TMI really bad cramps and sore tummy, i had it with my sion and daughter too in the begining still worrying though!


----------



## Bmama

I'm having lots of uncomfortable gas pains too! and some weird pain by my belly button, kind of feels like pinching and it hurts! I should probably stop touching it too :blush:


----------



## Crystal5483

Gas pains aren't too bad but I def have gas!


----------



## wannabeprego

Well today I am officially an appleseed at 5 weeks.:happydance::happydance:
I did a bump/bloat shot this morning before I ate because as the day goes my belly gets even bigger.LOL:haha::blush: Yes, I realize that I already look about 5 months pregnant and I am wondering if maybe my ovaries are still enlarged from the IVF medications I was on which could be adding to the bloat??... LOL:haha::blush:


Spoiler
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/5weekbump121212.jpg


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/5wkbump121212.jpg

On another note I have been really tired lately. I did my grocery shopping yesterday at Super Walmart and I was there for a few hours, came home and put everything away. Than I was so tired that I was sitting on the couch fighting to keep my eyes open, so I went upstairs to take a nap in the master bedroom for a few hours. :sleep: That helped alot!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Cute bloat! I feel that I look 5 months pregnant as well! :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks borrdgbaby!!! :flower: I just realized how brave I must be to post a picture of my belly like that. LOL... Eeekkkk... I swear pictures make you look even bigger than in person. LOL... :blush:


----------



## setarei

Koonk said:


> Congratulations! Can I ask you, when was the ultrasound? I am only asking because I had fertility treatment and by my calculations I am due 6th August. I am having an ultrasound on the 15th December, which will be 6 weeks and 5 days. I am hoping to hear heartbeat and establish if it is a multiple pregnancy too.

Thanks. That ultrasound (internal) was on Monday which made me 5+6 and I'm due on the 6th too :). The babies measured smaller though 5+4 and 5+2 even though I'm certain of when I o'd (opk and u/s). At 6+5 you will hopefully be able to see the heartbeat(s) but don't be discouraged if you don't since the baby(ies) might be a couple of days behind.

Good luck with your scan.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I post pictures too! I think my bloat this week is better than last week...

Here's 5+3



Here's 6+2 (on monday)


----------



## wannabeprego

borr.dg.baby said:


> I post pictures too! I think my bloat this week is better than last week...
> 
> Here's 5+3
> 
> View attachment 531491
> 
> 
> Here's 6+2 (on monday)
> 
> View attachment 531493

cute bump hun!!!:flower::winkwink:


----------



## setarei

The cat just stole my saltine! So much for him guarding me; I guess food is more important.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

setarei said:


> The cat just stole my saltine! So much for him guarding me; I guess food is more important.

:haha::haha: My cat steals stuff from me all the time!! That made me laugh so much! She doesn't really guard me, I guess she's pissed or jealous lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

wannabeprego when is your scan?? I am so exited to see if you are having multiples!


----------



## wannabeprego

borr.dg.baby said:


> wannabeprego when is your scan?? I am so exited to see if you are having multiples!

My first ultrasound appointment is 12/27/2012 in the afternoon. i will be about 7 weeks, so hopefully we will see hearbeats in addition to finding out how many embryos made it out of the 3 we transfered. :thumbup:

As big as my belly bump is right now, it looks like I am expecting triplets!!! ROFLOL!!!:haha::blush:


----------



## mac1979

Wannabeprego, my first prenatal appointment is the same day!!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

i would LOVE to have multiples <3


----------



## wannabeprego

mac1979 said:


> Wannabeprego, my first prenatal appointment is the same day!!

Oh wow, how neat!!! Good luck to you!!!:flower::winkwink: Are you nervous about your appointment at all? I am nervous and excited at the same time about mine!! I am of course excited because it will be the first time I get to see baby, and find out how many of my 3 embryos made it and are growing. Of course there is always the fear that something could be wrong, but I refuse to dwell on that and I am keeping up a PMA!!!:thumbup:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh that is so exiting! I secretly wanted twins but I am sure I am not having them but I am thrilled with one! :cloud9:

I can't want to see more scans from all of you ladies!


----------



## charlie00134

just left work and left my gingerbread for tomorrow and ms and heartbur. hits the second I get the the bus stop. Rennie has helped but still feeling it.
it's my bump photo day tomorrow but the only change I'm noticing is it hurts to suck my tummy in. think I might need to buy some more work tops.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Charli, sorry about the MS and heart burn. Big hug to you!!:hugs::hugs: i can't suck in my stomach at all anymore. i tried to one timeand it hurt my belly alot to do so!!!I have been lucky so far and have avoided the MS, but it is ealy still so I know that I amnot out of thewoods yet and that it could pop up anytime now really.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not throwing up but I am getting fairly frequent waves of nausea. hoping it stays as that lol


----------



## littleone2010

Hi everyone! I'm due August 16th!! Xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

littleone2010 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm due August 16th!! Xxx

Hello and congrats :)


----------



## charlie00134

congratulations :)


----------



## littleone2010

Thanks! Congratulations to all of you I'll have to get involved! Xx x


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

congrats and welcome littleone :0)


----------



## Barhanita

littleone, welcome!

wannabeprego, borr.dg.baby - cute bumps! I had a serious bloat yesterday night, but was too lazy to take a picture.

Today OH and I are going to some kind of early pregnancy class. I have no idea what it is, but my nurse told me to come. Has anyone had something like that?

My u/s is tomorrow!!!


----------



## charlie00134

Well I'm going to the hospital tonight. Just been to the toilet and had some spotting, along with the cramping I've had I am not waiting until Monday anymore. Having tea first so I'm not sat there worried plagued with MS. Wish me luck please x x


----------



## setarei

Good luck charlie. I had all that too and it turned out to be cysts for the pain and the twins+ causing the bleeding (spotting increases with multiples). FC they give you a scan so you can relax.


----------



## Grateful365

charlie00134 said:


> Well I'm going to the hospital tonight. Just been to the toilet and had some spotting, along with the cramping I've had I am not waiting until Monday anymore. Having tea first so I'm not sat there worried plagued with MS. Wish me luck please x x

Good luck Charlie. Hope all is well with you....please let us know what they say! :flower:


----------



## Barhanita

charlie00134 said:


> Well I'm going to the hospital tonight. Just been to the toilet and had some spotting, along with the cramping I've had I am not waiting until Monday anymore. Having tea first so I'm not sat there worried plagued with MS. Wish me luck please x x

Good luck Charlie!!! I think it's really smart of you to go. And you are almost 6 weeks, so maybe you will see your baby when they scan you? I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## charlie00134

They don't want to see me tonight. I've got to wait on an EPU referral tomorrow. Just text my manager to ask who I need to ring in sick :(


----------



## Barhanita

i am sorry to hear that... hopefully, they will see you tomorrow.


----------



## charlie00134

If they don't I swear down I'm going to have a ******* temper tantrum!
I didn't want to have to ring in sick. The guy on the phone basically said in the kindest voice he could "you'll either go on to have a full and healthy pregnancy or you'll miscarry"


----------



## JenzyKY

Sorry but your alls health care is utter bull sh*t!!! That makes me so very angry! Send you lots of hugs and love. Welcome to the spotting club :(


----------



## setarei

Charlie, that is horrible. I hope you hear back soon. I'm not sure how your health care system works, can you call a different hospital or does it not work that way for you?


----------



## charlie00134

My GP warned me that no-one would care outside of EPU hours. Hospital doesn't do ultrasounds in A&E only in the u/s unit. Just waiting and hoping and waiting. Going to ring in sick in the morning as I'm only down the road from the hospital when I'm home.


----------



## CelticNiamh

charlie00134 said:


> Well I'm going to the hospital tonight. Just been to the toilet and had some spotting, along with the cramping I've had I am not waiting until Monday anymore. Having tea first so I'm not sat there worried plagued with MS. Wish me luck please x x


good luck x:flower:


----------



## littleone2010

I'm sorry they are being so unhelpful charlie. Makes me really angry for you.. try and take it as easy as possible. Good idea to call in sick. I've known so many women to have spotting and everything is fine. Loads of luck xxxx


----------



## charlie00134

JenzyKY said:


> Sorry but your alls health care is utter bull sh*t!!! That makes me so very angry! Send you lots of hugs and love. Welcome to the spotting club :(

I just hope I get to be in the spotting with a positive result club


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

that's awful charlie fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## charlie00134

Thank you all for the well wishes. I'll let you know tomorrow :)


----------



## Barhanita

Do you know why you are not supposed to test after 6 weeks? Because of the hook effect. Well, I've heard about it before, but forgot. So this morning, freaking out that my breasts don't hurt so much, I tested... Can you imagine how terrified I was when the line was barely there? I started freaking out, but my friend reminded me of the hook effect. So I diluted my pee with water... and the line came up super dark!!! I will show pictures in a few minutes... But that is something... I know you are all good (unlike me) and not testing. But if you test and see a very light line, don't freak out!


----------



## mac1979

What is the hook effect?


----------



## Barhanita

mac1979 said:


> What is the hook effect?

After a certain point, there is too much hcg in your pee. So the tests are showing lighter lines or sometimes even turn our negative.
https://forum.baby-gaga.com/about1694795.html


----------



## charlie00134

cramping is getting worse although it could be gas. I'm having an early night so its tomorrow sooner.


----------



## setarei

mac1979 said:


> What is the hook effect?

The hook effect is when there is so much HCG in your urine that HPT can't pick it up and end up getting lighter. You need to dilute your urine then so that it shows up dark again.


----------



## Barhanita

charlie00134 said:


> cramping is getting worse although it could be gas. I'm having an early night so its tomorrow sooner.

I cannot believe that your ER wouldn't take you in if your cramping is bad... Well, try to have a good might sleep (I know it's hard when you are emotional), and then tomorrow you will hopefully be seen by a doctor.


----------



## charlie00134

crampings not agonising so I didn't push it. no one would of scanned me today so I didn't see the point in stressing.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I would also like to add not to worry if you are still getting really strong lines and feel that you should be getting the hook effect by now, it only happens to few women who exceed a really high HCG number, meaning that it could never happen to you and you would be fine!


----------



## Barhanita

borr.dg.baby said:


> I would also like to add not to worry if you are still getting really strong lines and feel that you should be getting the hook effect by now, it only happens to few women who exceed a really high HCG number, meaning that it could never happen to you and you would be fine!

Most definitely! It depends on a lot of things and there is no reason to worry if the lines are strong. Strong lines are always great!


----------



## bella21

thanks! Ive had 2 so far all day and its almost 4 o'clock..best I've done so far! hopefully soon I can just go without it completely! And your right the more the news is sinking in the easier its becoming! and thanks for the advice on the goat cheese...ill think ill have to pass :)


----------



## Barhanita

bella21 said:


> thanks! Ive had 2 so far all day and its almost 4 o'clock..best I've done so far! hopefully soon I can just go without it completely! And your right the more the news is sinking in the easier its becoming! and thanks for the advice on the goat cheese...ill think ill have to pass :)

I think you are doing great and in a few days you will be able to have 0!


This is my post about the hook effect with a picture. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...7469-hook-effect-you-should-stop-testing.html


----------



## lolpants

Oh Charie - hope you are OK, I remember being in agony and spotting with DD but everything turned out fine.. I think I was more shocked then ever seeing a baby on the screen at my 1st US as pain was so bad was convinced it was ectopic!

bella21 - Didn't mean to scare you about the goats cheese, but I was kinda questioning everything from around the time I had my loss and that was one of the things.. as it was in a shop bought sandwich I had no way of knowing if pasteurised .. and I couldn't eat it all as it tasted 'funny'.


AFM - I am absolutely gutted! Just found out I have to move teams in work :( I work in Social Media (facebook and twitter) for a large UK supermarket and requested to change hrs for childcare purposes (currently work till 11pm 5 nights a week!).. I lied to them yesterday and said was childcare issues that I couldn't come in (as they don't know I'm pregnant yet) and now I have to go back to on the phones :cry:

Lol xx


----------



## bella21

barhanita- thanks!!! I hope so!!! and your hook affect! thats awesome! 

lolpants- no worries .. didn't scare me at all! am just definitely going to stay away from it just incase lol :) sorry to hear about your job also hun!

charlie- keeping you in my prayers today...hope everything is okay with you xx :hugs:


----------



## bloominbroody

Good luck for tomorrow Charlie xx

the hubby is bugging me tonight!! He's done nothing wrong! Lol
hormones!!!

Is Philadelphia ok to eat? 
I really want crackers with that cheese!! 
You'd think id know having been pregnant twice already lol

I see more new August bumpies Welcome!! 
X


----------



## Sooz

I hope all goes well tomorrow for you Charlie. That's a pretty standard A&E response to be honest. With my daughter I was lucky a gynae took pity on me and examined me to check my cervix but not even he could scan me out of hours, I had to wait until the following Monday. Worst weekend of my life. What time is your appointment?


----------



## twinkletots

Philadelphia cheese is fine! I just looked up smoked salmon as might have that for Christmas dinner ad a starter and its fine too, hooray!
Good luck tomorrow Charlie, sure all will be fine. I still have over a week to wait for early scan and slow motion doesn't even cover it


----------



## readynwilling

as far as food goes. There isn't anything WRONG the foods persay - its that if they are not pasturized they can carry bacteria. So you are looking at things like soft cheeses that do not say they are pasturized. in the US/CAN unless you go to specialty little shops 99% of our cheeses and stuff is pasturized for safety. The other things they warn about are deli meats ( potentially carrying bacteria) i just nuke them and eat :) they also warn about soft serve icecream as the residue on the spout can grow bacteria and it can be transfered to next made cone/cup whatever (think dq blizzard or MCd's Mcflurry). I ate one a week with my first. A lot of the eat/do not eat is a crap shoot if you ask me. the only thing i specifcially stayed away from the first time around was Sushi (because it could have been made on the same table as where they made the raw fish stuff) but i ate premade sushi from grocery store LOL. and alcohol :) I also eat subway several times a week LOL. Just ask them to microwave the meats - or get it toasted... i just don't care for crunchy bread :)


----------



## Bmama

Barhanita said:


> bella21 said:
> 
> 
> thanks! Ive had 2 so far all day and its almost 4 o'clock..best I've done so far! hopefully soon I can just go without it completely! And your right the more the news is sinking in the easier its becoming! and thanks for the advice on the goat cheese...ill think ill have to pass :)
> 
> I think you are doing great and in a few days you will be able to have 0!
> 
> 
> This is my post about the hook effect with a picture. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...7469-hook-effect-you-should-stop-testing.htmlClick to expand...

barhanita thanks for the post about the hook effect! I had no idea about this and I am a POAS addict too! I appreciate you letting us know not to worry!

Charlie I hope you feel better and everything turns out okay tomorrow. My Dr said not to worry about some spotting (i have some now too) unless it's bright red and lots of it with cramps. FX for you hun for a H&H visit!


----------



## twinkletots

Some cheeses carry a risk of Listeria so should be avoided tho. I am sure the risk in all of the "banned" foods is extremely low. I am just avoiding everything with a risk tho due to previous losses so being super cautious.
Plus I am off caffeine past week anyway as thought of it makes me feel ill so that's handy!


----------



## MzMcCray

are anyone elses hips hurting mine have been hurting sooooooo BAD i cant sleep because of it


----------



## Lionchild

Just wanted to update you all. I've had a miscarriage. It wasn't an ectopic after all (thankfully). Thanks for all your support.

I hope you all have H&H pregnancies!! Bring on those healthy Leo and Virgo babies!! 

I hope to catch a sticky one and see you all soon!


----------



## Barhanita

I am sorry lionchild! It's great it wasn't an ectopic, but still very sad. I hope you will get back extremely soon and will have a happy healthy pregnancy. I am sending you hugs!


----------



## mac1979

MzMcCray said:


> are anyone elses hips hurting mine have been hurting sooooooo BAD i cant sleep because of it

I had this, I saw a prenatal chiropractor and she worked on my soaz (sp) muscle. I felt so good after.


----------



## bloominbroody

Lionchild really sorry to hear hun, hope we see u around announcing another bfp & a sticky bean xxx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So sorry Lionchild!! :hugs: I really hope you get your next BFP soon!! Tons of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bloominbroody

Glad Philadelphia is ok going xmas food shopping tomorrow. Hoping to beat the rush. 
U know most of ur usernames my phone has saved so i only have to type first 2-3letters & u pop up! Good phone! Lol

anyone seen the babygrow from not on the high street website. Its got Angel wings!!! So cute!! I'll find it & pop it up here i so want one!!


----------



## bloominbroody

Here it is!! 
https://m.notonthehighstreet.com/bodieandfou/product/685_angel_baby_gro


----------



## Girly922

Lionchild I'm so sorry. Sending you lots of :hugs: Hopefully we'll see you over here again soon announcing your sticky bean :hugs:

Bloomin - I love the onesie!! How cute! :)


----------



## Angelmarie

So sorry, Lionchild :cry: Glad it wasnt ectopic but big hugs as its not a nice experience :( I really love that youre positive about getting your sticky bfp!!! Good luck! Keep us posted! :dust: 

@ Charlie - I hope it all comes to nothing. Im not surprised at all with A&E. Hope EPU see you tomorrow. Let us know. I think I have said in the past I have had massive cramping and bleeding in both my successful pregnancies and things have turned out fine! I think most docs expect a bit of spotting. Its probably just your munchkin snuggling in :cloud9:

Bloomin- that onesie is lush! Im tempted to get one myself considering how apt it is for my name! :haha: Im really trying to hold off buying stuff!!! 

AFM I had a really funny turn tonight. I was making dinner and I came over really dizzy, had to sit down and next thing was being sick then I couldnt eat anything and had to sleep. I felt really poorly. I did a few hours Christmas shopping today and think I just over did it?! I had some cramping too but I think maybe I was a little dehydrated? I got my midwife appointment through for Monday. So scan on Friday and midwife on Monday - things are moving!!! :happydance:


----------



## LAWife

Hello! I would love to join this group. My EDD is August 9, 2013 and I am 5w5d. SO happy to be part of a "due date" thread!!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Angelmarie

Congratulations and welcome! :flower:


----------



## mks

Hi ladies! I'd like to join you guys! I got my bfp on Monday, had my blood drawn today and my hcg is 681. I think that makes me maybe 5 weeks but I'm not sure as my periods have been so irregular.

Angel- i followed you over!!!! How are things with you?


----------



## lolpants

:hugs: Lion

:flower: new ladies

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

mks said:


> Hi ladies! I'd like to join you guys! I got my bfp on Monday, had my blood drawn today and my hcg is 681. I think that makes me maybe 5 weeks but I'm not sure as my periods have been so irregular.
> 
> Angel- i followed you over!!!! How are things with you?

Hi Mks!!! :flower::happydance: Good to see you over here! 

Your bloodwork sounds great! Are you having a repeat test too? Things are ok with me (feeling a bit yuk today but Im not complaining - its reassuring in a way :haha:) How are you? Symptoms? :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

charlie00134 said:


> cramping is getting worse although it could be gas. I'm having an early night so its tomorrow sooner.

i am so sorry that you are having spotting hun!! I hope that everything is going to be okay with your pregnancy and that the spotting stops soon!!Big hugs to you hun!!

:hugs::hugs:

https://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/Euler5853/Hugs/bearhugs.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Lionchild said:


> Just wanted to update you all. I've had a miscarriage. It wasn't an ectopic after all (thankfully). Thanks for all your support.
> 
> I hope you all have H&H pregnancies!! Bring on those healthy Leo and Virgo babies!!
> 
> I hope to catch a sticky one and see you all soon!

Awww, hun, i am so very sorry for your loss!!! Big hugs to you!!:hugs::hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh142/MRFLOYD227/sorryforloss.jpg


----------



## mama d

First scan tomorrow morning! Think happy healthy baby thoughts for me girls! So very very nervous!


----------



## wannabeprego

I know some of you girls were talking about this and I found a great article on it. 

Here is the link...

https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/pregnancy-nutrition/PR00109

I am glad I read it because the other night I had a turkey sub and I had no idea that cold cuts were a bad idea unless you heat up the meat because it could have listeria. Moving forward I won't make that mistake with the cold cuts again though!!! :thumbup:

Someone else mentioned cheese. The cheses that are bad when pregnant are the soft cheeses like: 


Brie
 Feta
 Camembert
 Blue cheese
 Mexican-style cheeses, such as queso blanco, queso fresco and panela

It is a great article so I would suggest reading it over!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

mama d said:


> First scan tomorrow morning! Think happy healthy baby thoughts for me girls! So very very nervous!

https://i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad65/ms_yarita/good_luck.gif


----------



## Crystal5483

mama d said:


> First scan tomorrow morning! Think happy healthy baby thoughts for me girls! So very very nervous!

Good luck Mama D!!! Can't wait to see your picture!

I'm going nuts because I don't have a blood test, an appointment, or ultrasound until 12/26! It seems FOREVER away. I didnt exoect the FS to jyst ship me off to OB as soon as they saw a flicker! 

Soooo I have contacted a private ultrasound place to inquire about an appointment before then lol if scheduling works then I will be going! I told DH this is ALL I want for Christmas since its $150!


----------



## Barhanita

mama d, good luck!!!!!!!!!! I will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Everyone, I need all the luck as well, because my ultrasound is tomorrow too. Very scared, but excited... 11:40 am PST I will know how my little baby is. I really want to see a heartbeat, it will be such a gift after the loses in the summer... I already love this baby a lot.

OH and I just came from "early pregnancy class". They basically told us how the provider works, how many appointments we get, what to expect, how to deal with symptoms, and what are the warning sings. It was nice. I didn't learn too many things, but it was nice to have all the knowledge organized. They told us to stay away from the forums


----------



## mama d

Good luck to you too barhanita! I hope we have beautiful pics to share tomorrow!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck barhanita!


----------



## JenzyKY

I almost threw up in a restaurant parking lot. :sick: I was worried I wasn't having too many symptoms. I think morning sickness is on its way...


----------



## setarei

Welcome and congrats LAWife and mks.

Good luck barhanita on your scan hope you see a heartbeat.


----------



## mommy247

So the surprise about me being pregnant busy went down the effin drain :( Df didn't tell me he told his mom that he thought I might be pregnant. He didn't think shed make anything of it but she did cause he called her cause we need a sitter tomorrow cause we both work and he said my MIL said Congrats and now everyone on his side knows I guess... ahhhhh!!!! That now means I have to tell my mom asap because I don't want her to feel left out and if they post something on fb and she sees it..it'll break her heart.


----------



## mommy247

Well I guess she knew I was cause she had a feeling just by looking at DF that I was pregnant ... he got in her car and she looked at him and said "hmmm... uh don't even say it!" Lol


----------



## JenzyKY

wannabeprego said:


> I know some of you girls were talking about this and I found a great article on it.
> 
> Here is the link...
> 
> https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/pregnancy-nutrition/PR00109
> 
> I am glad I read it because the other night I had a turkey sub and I had no idea that cold cuts were a bad idea unless you heat up the meat because it could have listeria. Moving forward I won't make that mistake with the cold cuts again though!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Someone else mentioned cheese. The cheses that are bad when pregnant are the soft cheeses like:
> 
> 
> Brie
> Feta
> Camembert
> Blue cheese
> Mexican-style cheeses, such as queso blanco, queso fresco and panela
> 
> It is a great article so I would suggest reading it over!!:thumbup:

It says if they are pasteurized then you can eat them if you'd like. Most cheeses in the US are.


----------



## bella21

goodluck to all the ladies getting their ultrasounds tomorrow!! can't wait to hear updates and see pics!!!


lionschild-- so so sorry to hear ! :( Hope to see you soon with a sticky bean!! :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Thinking of you today Charlie. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bloominbroody

Gl Charlie, hope they sort u out & take it seriously hun x

Gl on the other scans happening today!
X


----------



## Barhanita

I love your scan countdown! I have mine on the desktop, and it says 13 hours, 27 mins, 15 secs...


----------



## bloominbroody

I want one that has the time too but can't find one x


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

so sorry lionchild


----------



## charlie00134

Well I was going to go to work until the EPU called and then trail back home but when I told my manager she said wait home, ring them when they open and then go to work if they won't see me today. I haven't had anymore bleeding so I'm thinking things could well turn out okay but I've just got to wait. EPU opens at 8:30 so I'll give them a ring just after. 
Thanks all for you :hugs: and well wishes


----------



## anchor08

charlie00134 said:


> Well I was going to go to work until the EPU called and then trail back home but when I told my manager she said wait home, ring them when they open and then go to work if they won't see me today. I haven't had anymore bleeding so I'm thinking things could well turn out okay but I've just got to wait. EPU opens at 8:30 so I'll give them a ring just after.
> Thanks all for you :hugs: and well wishes

Thanks for the update Charlie, we're waiting and hoping with you!


----------



## Girly922

Good luck Charlie. Hope everything's okay. :hugs:

And good luck to all the upcoming scans and appt's today :)


----------



## charlie00134

This is the longest wait of my life. I hope they don't fob me off :(


----------



## Angelmarie

That's a great sign the spotting has stopped! I think you'll be just fine. Any update from EPU? 

I have woken up with this sharp twingey pain on my left side. Usually my pain has been on the right (I assumed I ovulated from that side) Im feeling sickly too and with a headache. It might be remnants of yesterday's overdoing it or sheer nerves for my scan tomorrow? I'm so nervous part if me doesn't want to go because at least if there's no heartbeat as long as they don't say it it's not true. Does that make sense? :wacko:


----------



## charlie00134

No word yet. They're driving me mad! Online it says they're open 8:30 - 2:30, on their answer phone it says 9 - 2. It's now 9:17 and no one has rung me yet. Don't they understand this is a gut wrenching, hard time for people? If I worked there I'd be trying to do everything I could to ring people and offer some reassurance. Plus it would be good to know if I was going to work.


----------



## littleone2010

Loads of luck Charlie hope theypull their socks up. Fantastic news spotting has stopped though xx


----------



## charlie00134

Still no-one has rung. This is appauling. Might get on and do some housework to try help the time move


----------



## twinkletots

Angelmarie said:


> That's a great sign the spotting has stopped! I think you'll be just fine. Any update from EPU?
> 
> I have woken up with this sharp twingey pain on my left side. Usually my pain has been on the right (I assumed I ovulated from that side) Im feeling sickly too and with a headache. It might be remnants of yesterday's overdoing it or sheer nerves for my scan tomorrow? I'm so nervous part if me doesn't want to go because at least if there's no heartbeat as long as they don't say it it's not true. Does that make sense? :wacko:

I feel exactly the same, I am kind of like I have no spotting, no pain and no scan yet so they cant tell me no heartbeat. As long as those 3 things are the case I still have hope.
How far on will you be at the scan? I have mine a week tomorrow at 7w4days and dreading it!! Had a dream last night there was no heartbeat but really hoping there is
Good luck for scan tomorrow


----------



## Angelmarie

Thanks so much Twinkle. It's comforting to know its not just me thinking like that. I will be 6+6 tomorrow (don't know why my ticker is slightly out).

And they say pregnancy is such a wonderful time?!? It's just so worrying!!! 

Like you, I have no reason to believe anything is wrong but I've had the dreams too and it's just constantly at the back of my mind something might be wrong. Agh! 

Charlie, in my experience, EPU is one very hectic place so it's not unusual they haven't got back to you yet. In one way it's good as they will look at their case load and prioritise on basis of urgency so think positively. Is your scan with them on Monday or different department? :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

I don't know who it's with. Think it's just with the basic ultrasound department. I'm not going to miss work again tomorrow though so either it'll be today or Monday I find something out.


----------



## charlie00134

Got a call back at last, they want me in for a scan at 9:15 tomorrow morning. I swear work are going to want to kill me by Wednesday. 
Off today, late tomorrow, late Monday, late Tuesday all from pregnancy appointments which most of them don't know about. I remain hopeful that it'll turn out to be nothing at all.


----------



## lolpants

Good luck with all the scans Ladies - I put my date in a countdown clock and I still have 28 days 1hr and 55 mins till mine!!! :/

Hope you hear something soon Charlie! Maybe ring them to check that they haven't forgotten you?

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Aww yey you got your call! Gd luck for tomorrow Charlie! xx


----------



## charlie00134

Thank you. I'll let you all know when I'm on my way to work afterwards x


----------



## Crystal5483

Didn't wake up once last night :-/ hoping that my body was just too tired or the gone tale I drank settled my tummy a lot!


----------



## Crystal5483

Glad they called you Charlie. Good luck for your scan tomorrow. 

Good luck to the ladies today with their scans!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good luck to all the ladies with scans today! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## bloominbroody

Charlie glad they have given u an appointment x

I've been & got tuna in spring water, Philadelphia, crackers, jelly cubes, peach slices in juice & two big bottles of fresh apple juice... That's all my cravings sorted!!
I make jelly in little glasses & put the peach slices in so it fills me up as a little snack between meals.

I've been getting really teary eyed thinking about having to say goodbye to my sons 5 nursery teachers. There's still a week to go but they are so good with him & have given him the best start to school life.
I've got a box of cadburys heroes & a box of wine gums for them to share & a card but feel like its not enough lol

exhaustion has hit big time today! I went morrisons & barely had the energy to walk home with my shopping. Think im gonna start taking the bus.

Sense of smell has kicked in, some of the shops in town which i regularly visit stink & i could smell dog poo about 40steps away from where it had been done... Held my breath to prevent throwing up.

Any news on scans yet? X


----------



## charlie00134

Quiet today, how are you all?


----------



## Ellberry

I feel blah :( as I have done for a few days now. Have my 1st midwife app today so looking forward to but dreading that!!! :)
How are you doing?


----------



## charlie00134

I'm alright. Morning sickness is playing up but I'm at home today so it's not so bad. Doing bits of housework while I've got a day at home to make the most of it. Thinking of getting a bath with my book though to warm up lol


----------



## Scottish

Hi ladies!

I've just been catching up here!

Charlie good luck for your scan tomorrow :hugs:

Well I am feeling awful have nausea and dizzy spells I have to tell work I have a wee cold lol
Not been actually sick yet though just feeling it.

We sound so cheery with our symptoms lol I happy though I have some 

Xx


----------



## Crystal5483

My symptoms are fading. I'm wondering if the prednisone I was on Wednesday to Sunday intensified my symptoms and that's why I was nauseous and peeing all the time. I do pee a lot when I'm on them as they make you VERY thirsty! And maybe they just reacted poorly with my pregnant self to make me nauseous.


----------



## mama d

Crystal5483 said:


> My symptoms are fading. I'm wondering if the prednisone I was on Wednesday to Sunday intensified my symptoms and that's why I was nauseous and peeing all the time. I do pee a lot when I'm on them as they make you VERY thirsty! And maybe they just reacted poorly with my pregnant self to make me nauseous.

My symptoms are all over the board...some days I can barely peel myself out of bed. Others I feel like a million bucks. So weird. I know the symptoms help reassure us things are going ok but I think it's totally normal for them to come and go. Last night I was up 3 times to pee....THREE!! Most nights it's just once. So random!


----------



## charlie00134

I've never got up to pee in the night except on very rare occasions, less often than once a month. Now it's most nights and I'm always thirsty at the moment and feeling dehydrated. I'm drinking isotonic drinks to try and top up. Waves of nausea drive me mad too and my boobs are killing. 
But I'm loving it because it makes me "feel" pregnant


----------



## twinkletots

I am still feeling not too bad which worries me. However I felt totally ill with my last two pregnancies and they ended badly but with my first successful pregnancy I felt not too bad aswell so hoping this is a good sign for me?
I think every pregnancy is different and everyone reacts differently to each pregnancy so seems everything is normal!


----------



## mama d

Just ha my scan, waiting for the doctor now. 1 beautiful baby measuring 6w6d (so I guess I'm due 8/2) and a heart rate of 137bpm! :cloud9:


----------



## Barhanita

Mama d, congrats!!!!


----------



## Scottish

Aww congrats mama d :) that's fab xxx


----------



## readynwilling

YAY mama d!


----------



## Bmama

Congrats Mama D!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## setarei

That's wonderful mama d.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats mamad! Post pics!


----------



## littleone2010

Congrats mama d!!!


----------



## bella21

yayy mamad congrats love!!! :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

My appointment is in one hour... I will update you as soon as I can!


----------



## charlie00134

Best of luck Barhanita


----------



## mama d

So, holy roller coaster. All was well, I had my scan and had my first prenatal appt. As I was getting up to leave I had a sudden gush of wet. I checked and it was bright red blood. They had me lay back down and then we did a repeat ultrasound. Baby was still there. Heartbeat was great. But I have a subchorionic hematoma that opened. I'm bleeding heavily now and on strict bedrest until next wednesday when I go back for another scan. I swear, me and pregnancy are not friends.... :(


----------



## mama d

Here's my pic before the bleed.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## readynwilling

oh no Mama D! that is awful :( im glad you were somewhere you could get checked right away :hugs:


----------



## twinkletots

mama d said:


> So, holy roller coaster. All was well, I had my scan and had my first prenatal appt. As I was getting up to leave I had a sudden gush of wet. I checked and it was bright red blood. The had me lay back down and then we did a repeat ultrasound. Baby was still there. Heartbeat was great. But I have a subchorionic hematoma that opened. I'm bleeding heavily now and on strict headrest until next wednesday when I go back for another scan. I swear, me and pregnancy are not friends.... :(

Oh my goodness, an emotional roller coaster indeed. Are you ok mama d? What is a subchorionic haematoma, is it serious? Didn't they spot it first scan?
Big hugs


----------



## Barhanita

mama d said:


> So, holy roller coaster. All was well, I had my scan and had my first prenatal appt. As I was getting up to leave I had a sudden gush of wet. I checked and it was bright red blood. The had me lay back down and then we did a repeat ultrasound. Baby was still there. Heartbeat was great. But I have a subchorionic hematoma that opened. I'm bleeding heavily now and on strict headrest until next wednesday when I go back for another scan. I swear, me and pregnancy are not friends.... :(

I am so sorry!! I hope your hematoma will heal really quick.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mama d said:


> Here's my pic before the bleed.

Great picture, hope your ok and you heal quickly :flower:


----------



## mac1979

mama d said:


> So, holy roller coaster. All was well, I had my scan and had my first prenatal appt. As I was getting up to leave I had a sudden gush of wet. I checked and it was bright red blood. The had me lay back down and then we did a repeat ultrasound. Baby was still there. Heartbeat was great. But I have a subchorionic hematoma that opened. I'm bleeding heavily now and on strict headrest until next wednesday when I go back for another scan. I swear, me and pregnancy are not friends.... :(

That would have scared the living daylights out of me. Bright side is that you were at the dr's office when it happened. Hope you heal and are back on your feet quickly.


----------



## Angelmarie

@ Mamad: Roller coaster indeed! Did they say how big your hematoma is? Hope you're ok after your shock! Great picture. Stick to your bed rest! Take good care :hugs:


----------



## setarei

Wow Mama D, it's lucky that you were there. It would have been horrible to have to wait after something like that to see if everything is still ok. I've heard of plenty of happy endings with subchorionic haematomas if that's any consolation. That's a great scan picture btw.

@twinkletots a subchorionic haematoma is a blood clot that forms between the baby (the chorion to be exact which surrounds the embryo) and the uterine wall. It often causes bleeding in the first trimester and usually gets reabsorbed but sometimes passes out as a clot.


----------



## onebumpplease

So glad everything seemed fine when they double checked. I can't imagine the fright you would have got not getting that opportunity for immediate attention. Your pic is gorgeous MamaD. Here's hoping you heal quickly!

I had my scan yesterday and then was super busy last night so didn't get on much. I'm measuring 5 days earlier than I thought so EDD would be 8th August. I'm not sure I'm that much earlier, but think I'm probably a few days earlier. Can't imagine getting the + tests I got at only 7dpo, but anyway the most important thing was they saw a baby and we saw a heartbeat :cloud9: I won't pretend I wasn't worried due to my blood on Friday and the pretty constant brown spotting, but midwife was pretty sure it is my cervical erosion causing all of that and if it changes I've to contact someone. But expect a little blood and more brown.

I am so delighted there's a baby there. They didn't even need to do an internal as my bladder was painfully full. So I measured 5wks6days yesterday. 

As for symptoms. Have felt 'sensitive' today, not quite queasy, but almost like if I smell something off I think it will turn my stomach. 

AND my boobs look so different! That's been for the last few days. The nipples (areola) are not flat like normal, rather they are more 3D (not sure if that's the best way of describing it) but they def look more 'swollen' perfect for a baby anyway :haha:

My bloat is still massive.
 



Attached Files:







5wk6dayscan.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mama d

Thanks ladies. They saw some blood on the initial scan but didn't worry since I had no spotting or issues. So so crazy!! Praying this turns out well.


----------



## littleone2010

Beautiful picture mama d, I'm glad you were where you could get seen straight away x


----------



## setarei

@onebumpplease, I'm glad you got some relief after your scary symptoms. As for the baby measuring behind, I wouldn't worry. It's a hard measurement to make when the sac is so small so they can be off by a few days (I've heard up to a week) from the actual size.


----------



## charlie00134

mama d said:


> So, holy roller coaster. All was well, I had my scan and had my first prenatal appt. As I was getting up to leave I had a sudden gush of wet. I checked and it was bright red blood. The had me lay back down and then we did a repeat ultrasound. Baby was still there. Heartbeat was great. But I have a subchorionic hematoma that opened. I'm bleeding heavily now and on strict headrest until next wednesday when I go back for another scan. I swear, me and pregnancy are not friends.... :(

I hope all will be well, I'm glad you were in the right place to be treated, Lovely scan photo though hun :hugs:


----------



## brittani

I would like to join.
I just found out I was pregnant last night I was 9dpo.

I took two internet cheapies and one Clear Blue digital.
I cant believe it!! :cloud9:

According to some internet sites me EDD is August 26th!!
 



Attached Files:







photo (9).jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

brittani said:


> I would like to join.
> I just found out I was pregnant last night I was 9dpo.
> 
> I took two internet cheapies and one Clear Blue digital.
> I cant believe it!! :cloud9:
> 
> According to some internet sites me EDD is August 26th!!

congrat's nice test for so early!:flower: my daughter birthday the 26 of August :thumbup:


----------



## Grateful365

brittani said:


> I would like to join.
> I just found out I was pregnant last night I was 9dpo.
> 
> I took two internet cheapies and one Clear Blue digital.
> I cant believe it!! :cloud9:
> 
> According to some internet sites me EDD is August 26th!!

Congratulations Brittani!! :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance: So exciting!


----------



## charlie00134

Is anyone else drinking like crazy? I've had a small bottle of 7up and am on my 3rd bottle of isotonic drink. I normally only drink about a third of that.


----------



## mac1979

I have been drinking water like nobody's business for the past 4 or 5 days. Can't get enough.


----------



## charlie00134

I don't feel like I'm weeing enough for what I'm drinking, I must be storing it for baby to use lol


----------



## Scottish

Wow amazing scans mama d and one bump congrats on good news x :)


----------



## Girly922

I'm drinking constantly at the moment. I had to refill my water bottle three times just during my lunch hour yesterday!! And I'm really pigging out now too. Definitely got my appetite back :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

greats scans ladies!! 

Also welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## My_First

:wavey: Reckon im due around 15th August!


----------



## lolpants

brittani said:


> I would like to join.
> I just found out I was pregnant last night I was 9dpo.
> 
> I took two internet cheapies and one Clear Blue digital.
> I cant believe it!! :cloud9:
> 
> According to some internet sites me EDD is August 26th!!

Hello! you're due on my birthday! :thumbup:

Congats on all the fab scans!!! xx :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

For Setarei and Wannabepreggo :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Girly922

lolpants said:


> View attachment 532205
> 
> 
> For Setarei and Wannabepreggo :haha::winkwink:

I saw this on Facebook earlier. Just love it!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

That's adorable! 

Welcome new ladies! Congratulations!


----------



## setarei

welcome brittani and my_first

@lolpants, I love it. I will so get those shirts if I end up with triplets!


----------



## twinkletots

I love that lolpants!! 
I am also drinking loads but not peeing that much. Guess that explains the bloat?!


----------



## bloominbroody

U ladies talk so fast!
I saw that triplets pic on twitter, adorable!

Mamad lovely scan glad u were in the right place with the gush of blood hun x


----------



## charlie00134

glad its not just my body hoarding water. I'm weeing more often but not much more fluid iykwim


----------



## Barhanita

So my ultrasound went well. We saw the baby, measuring 6w2d (a day ahead!) with a heartbeat of 117 bpm. They gave me a flu shot and told me to come back at 9 weeks to check the heartbeat. I am so happy! The baby and the yolk look like a diamond ring. 
https://img19.imageshack.us/img19/1156/20121213122722.jpg


----------



## XxChanelxX

Hi. Due aug 10th. very excited for my baby #2!:baby:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So cute barhanita!!!! :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

My_First said:


> :wavey: Reckon im due around 15th August!


Same as me :)


----------



## setarei

Nice scan barhanita and welcome XxChanelxX


----------



## Angelmarie

Eek! Got my scan in 10 hours! Omg I really hope my little one is ok and we see a heartbeat. I'm in nervous knots!!!


----------



## Barhanita

Angelmarie said:


> Eek! Got my scan in 10 hours! Omg I really hope my little one is ok and we see a heartbeat. I'm in nervous knots!!!

I hope it all goes well and you will see a heartbeat!


----------



## Angelmarie

Thank you :flower: and I hope I get a photo as clear as yours! Great pic! 

Are you having any hassle from the flu jab? I had mine last Thursday and my arm was really sore for 2 days!


----------



## Barhanita

Well, I got mine 3 hours ago, and it's ok so far


----------



## brittani

I have noticed I have been drinking more. 
I love seeing everyone's scans. I have my first appt Jan 11th.
I can't wait.


----------



## mac1979

Almost to 120 oz of water for the day...this is nuts.


----------



## JenzyKY

I need to drink a ton but I can't get myself to drink or eat too much.


----------



## wannabeprego

lolpants said:


> View attachment 532205
> 
> 
> For Setarei and Wannabepreggo :haha::winkwink:

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/yurbootycall/GIF/LOL.gif


----------



## bella21

XxChanelxX said:


> Hi. Due aug 10th. very excited for my baby #2!:baby:



:hi: me tooo :) but baby #1 !


----------



## charlie00134

awake and about to get dressed for a busy day.
first my scan and then my Christmas lunch with work. :D


----------



## twinkletots

Good luck with the scans angel and Charlie!
Can't wait to hear how it goes and hope you see a lovely heartbeat x


----------



## JenzyKY

Good luck Charlie! Can't wait to hear!!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

good luck today charlie :)


----------



## mama d

charlie00134 said:


> awake and about to get dressed for a busy day.
> first my scan and then my Christmas lunch with work. :D

Good luck, Charlie! 

My daily hematoma update: the bleeding has stopped completely! :happydance: I'm hoping that's a good sign. Still stuck in bed/couch until my next scan but I'm ok with that. All this laying around sure has me sleeping crappy though. I'm up now (3:45am)!!! Ugh!


----------



## JenzyKY

Are you on complete bedrest so you can't work?


----------



## bloominbroody

Good luck Charlie! X


----------



## charlie00134

I'm out of my scan, nothing is wrong. tiny 4mm baby measuring right on 6 weeks so my dates are. right. they saw a heartbeat but didn't give any bpm for it. I have a picture which I'll upload later.


----------



## Crystal5483

Yay!!! Thank goodness Charlie!! Congrats on your bean! 

Did they say where the bleed was coming from?


----------



## mama d

JenzyKY said:


> Are you on complete bedrest so you can't work?

I'm working from home while I'm stuck here. Luckily that's an option for me. If not, this would be tough.


----------



## charlie00134

nope, must have just been little bean getting comfy.


----------



## CordeliaJ

bella21 said:


> XxChanelxX said:
> 
> 
> Hi. Due aug 10th. very excited for my baby #2!:baby:
> 
> 
> 
> :hi: me tooo :) but baby #1 !Click to expand...

Snap! I'm the 10th too :)

On another note. Girls please give me your best recommendations for healing a bad cold/sore throat. I've been off sick from work for 2 days now and they really don't like people being off because of colds. I gotta go back in tomorrow. 
So, I've tried panadol (sparingly), hot honey & lemon, salt gargling (yuck!), bowls of hot steam, marshmallow root tea, sleep, and I'm really running out of options now, it just isn't getting better. So, any suggestions you may have, throw them my way.... :)


----------



## charlie00134

buttercup syrup? suitable for kids so I'd think it would be okay


----------



## CordeliaJ

charlie00134 said:


> buttercup syrup? suitable for kids so I'd think it would be okay

Thanks! Never thought about children's meds before, good idea!


----------



## charlie00134

I'd still check the bottle thought. and cheapo paracetamol, same active ingredient but no caffeine. I always take the cheap ones for that reason. x


----------



## JenzyKY

I'd call your doctor and ask first. There is very few meds for colds that are allowed. I don't have my med list with me.


----------



## Crystal5483

Funny how different doctors allow different things. I was advised Tussin and the prescribed Tussin with Codeine. I had bronchitis but they knew I was pregnant.


----------



## JenzyKY

Codeine is the good stuff! Robitussin is safe per google.


----------



## bloominbroody

Charlie glad all is ok with ur bean hun! 

Not many meds are safe in pregnancy for colds. All the cold & flu meds in the boots store say not for pregnancy so i opted for paracetamol for aches/pains & headaches & tirozetts (unsure of spelling) for numbing my sore throat & reducing tickly cough.

Anyone signed up for Mamas & papas? They send u a £5 gift card valid for one month only. Im gonna get a swaddle blanket. There's a sale on so only £10 but with the voucher only a fiver!
X


----------



## CordeliaJ

Thanks girls. Yeah I did ask my doctor, but she was seriously unhelpful. She said try hot steam, which a) I had just told her I'd tried, and b) works (a little) for my nose & not my throat. Thinking of going into a pharmacy to just ask if they have anything safe for use during pregnancy.


----------



## lolpants

great scans and news everyone :)

hope u feel better soon CordeliaJ

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

i caught my toddlers death cold :( Being pregnant isn't easy, but it sure is a whole lot easier without a snotty, hyper, 2 year old underfoot. LOL. I love her, but crap i could use a break!


----------



## CordeliaJ

readynwilling said:


> i caught my toddlers death cold :( Being pregnant isn't easy, but it sure is a whole lot easier without a snotty, hyper, 2 year old underfoot. LOL. I love her, but crap i could use a break!

Aw :(
Yep colds are sucky. I would like a week off from work just to recuperate, I don't know how you manage with a little one as well!
Any remedies you found useful?


----------



## readynwilling

you can take tylenol cold and sinus - but i don't like to take too much. Nyquil is also apparently ok - i might confirm that one with the dr and take a dose before bed.



> Apparently, the reason people get so up in arms about NyQuil is the alcohol content. Which is actually very little, if taken by the recommended dosage. It seems the medical establishment and the world at large find it preferable to just say no to pregnant women as they figure why take the risk and allow you to make your own informed decisions. The active ingredients in NyQuil; acetaminophen [generic Tylenol], dextromethorphan [which is available in Robitussin] and doxylamine succinate [available in antihistamines and more importantly Unisom]. All of these active ingredients are deemed safe for pregnant women. Unisom is recommended for pregnant women experiencing morning sickness in their first trimester. So it's up to you to make your own decision. Does the small amount of alcohol in NyQuil make you uneasy? Then try something else like Robitussin. Otherwise, it's fairly safe to take, provided you follow the recommended dosage

 this is from babycenter :)

J woke up today and was complaining of "boogers in nose! get them out!" (and yes she is less than 2 LOL) but she didn't have any obvious blockages, but doesn't know how to blow. She finally sneezed and the amount of snot that came shooting out of that poor girl was almost funny! She must have had some serious sinus pressure and that was causing her to be upset.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations Charlie on your scan! I am glad everything is ok, can't wait to see pics! 

:hugs: to all with colds! That is awful, I hope I don't catch one! 

AFM everything has been calm, I discovered I get nausea only when I am hungry, so I just eat all day lol and I am constantly going to the bathroom, wake up at 2am every night now.... I am thinking of trading sleeping sides with DH because his side is close to the bathroom :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Also I wanted to add, I can't believe I am ending my sixth week... I feel like it's going by so fast and yet so slow (sorry if I sound crazy!)... I can't wait until my next scan January 8th!


----------



## mac1979

All of my symptoms are gone!! I only have tender boobies now and only when I poke them. I know its completely normal, but a teeny bit of nausea would be reassuring as I had some major cramping last night, though it may well have been gas pains since there wasn't any bleeding. I hate stressing about things that are normal.


----------



## Ellberry

Charlie, I'm glad everything is ok, looking forwad to seeing the pic :) Cordelia, I always load myself up with pure orange juice if I feel I may be getting a cold and vit c tablets!! I very rarely get a cold (last time was years and years ago) so I'm not sure if I just have good immunity to them or if all the vit c works, but it does seem to help :)
I'm not sure if you can take extra vit c when pregnant though?!? But I would have thought orange juice (or even oranges themselves) would be ok!! Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I also wanted to ask you ladies what pregnancy web site you use to read about your bean's development? Maybe we can all share and find some cool web sites?


----------



## bloominbroody

Evening ladies, hope the colds go soon its rubbish getting one so close to Christmas. Our house is just starting to get over the coughs & colds.

I was chopping raw onions to cook, got a wiff of onion smell & had the urge to take a bite out of the onion Lol! Never had that b4 
x


----------



## twinkletots

borr.dg.baby said:


> Congratulations Charlie on your scan! I am glad everything is ok, can't wait to see pics!
> 
> :hugs: to all with colds! That is awful, I hope I don't catch one!
> 
> AFM everything has been calm, I discovered I get nausea only when I am hungry, so I just eat all day lol and I am constantly going to the bathroom, wake up at 2am every night now.... I am thinking of trading sleeping sides with DH because his side is close to the bathroom :haha:

I am the same, hardly any nausea as long as I eat really regularly. And also up peeing once in the night which is a right pain in the ass as it's been minus 7 here recently so too cold to be up!

:hug: to those of you with colds, maybe all your nutrients have been diverted to bean growing leaving you a bit poorly. Get well soon


----------



## bloominbroody

borr.dg.baby said:


> I also wanted to ask you ladies what pregnancy web site you use to read about your bean's development? Maybe we can all share and find some cool web sites?

i have two apps on my phone i use ones called babybump & the other is im expecting. I also get weekly updates from bounty & pampers but they're a week ahead of me lol x


----------



## charlie00134

I'm sure it'll be fine. today of be glad to pass up my symptoms.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh man I wish I still had my iPad (it was stolen :cry:), I bet there are great apps. My phone is crap, an old Blackberry, just works for phone, and emails but nothing more. I might buy an iPhone soon because my phone is breaking apart lol I will take a look at the web site you mentioned. I was using thebump.com but they changed it and now I am confused with the weeks....


----------



## bloominbroody

I've got an android phone, Samsung galaxy ace the apps are available thru Googles play store thingy x


----------



## EleanorRigby

Hello! Can I join your thread? I think I'm due about 16 August with my 2nd child. Nervous but excited!!! Hello to you all! Off to read your thread now!


----------



## charlie00134

I'm home at last will post picture when hubby has scanned it :)


----------



## littleone2010

Yay Charlie, great news, can't wait to see your pic!! Xx


----------



## bella21

borr.dg.baby said:


> I also wanted to ask you ladies what pregnancy web site you use to read about your bean's development? Maybe we can all share and find some cool web sites?


i have the baby center app (iPhone) it tells me what little bean is doing right now and also a whole bunch of useful tips (like to lean forward while peeing to empty your bladder out more hehe )

also fertilityfriend tells me exactly where the babies at with development too :)


----------



## bella21

hope everybody's scans went well today! can't wait to see pics!! have my first appointment on tuesday!!! not sure if they do a scan right away though or not? can't wait!!


----------



## charlie00134

scan photo. hubby circled little Munchkin for when we show out parents.
 



Attached Files:







Scan 14.12.12-20121214-204837-517599221.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## bella21

omg charlie so cute!!! yayy!!!


----------



## mama d

Great pic, Charlie!


----------



## lolpants

mac1979 said:


> All of my symptoms are gone!! I only have tender boobies now and only when I poke them. I know its completely normal, but a teeny bit of nausea would be reassuring as I had some major cramping last night, though it may well have been gas pains since there wasn't any bleeding. I hate stressing about things that are normal.

Ditto exact same here!! Even down to actually feeling pains last night! spooky



bella21 said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> I also wanted to ask you ladies what pregnancy web site you use to read about your bean's development? Maybe we can all share and find some cool web sites?
> 
> 
> i have the baby center app (iPhone) it tells me what little bean is doing right now and also a whole bunch of useful tips (like to lean forward while peeing to empty your bladder out more hehe )
> 
> also fertilityfriend tells me exactly where the babies at with development too :)Click to expand...


I use Baby center too! And that wee tip is something I have to do- was best tip when I was preggers with Pheebs!! :haha: :winkwink:




charlie00134 said:


> scan photo. hubby circled little Munchkin for when we show out parents.

:thumbup::happydance::thumbup: awesome!!


Lol xx


----------



## wannabeprego

charlie00134 said:


> scan photo. hubby circled little Munchkin for when we show out parents.

Beautiful scan pic!!! I am so happy for you hun!!! :happydance::happydance:Thanks for sharing!!:flower:


----------



## Girly922

Great scan Charlie. Glad everything turned out fine. 

Well today's been eventful to say the least. I had to run out of handover at work to be sick twice this morning. And then at lunch time I started spotting. By 3 o'clock it got heavier so took a trip to a&e. Have just spent 5 hours there. I havent yet met my midwife, haven't got my first appt until Xmas eve so didn't know who to contact. 
They did bloods, then an abdominal examination, and then an internal. Yuck! Lol. I hate those!! All bloods came back perfect. My beta levels are spot on although the dr didn't tell me the exact number. 
As for the internal, I was so worried she'd look and find my cervix open. It was firmly closed. Although there were a few clots present. She assured me this is perfectly fine and booked me a scan for Monday. I am to go back straight away if I start bleeding again though. 

I was so scared!

This is going to be a long weekend.


----------



## XxChanelxX

bella21 said:


> XxChanelxX said:
> 
> 
> Hi. Due aug 10th. very excited for my baby #2!:baby:
> 
> 
> 
> :hi: me tooo :) but baby #1 !Click to expand...

Woooo. Hey due date buddy! Best of luck to you!


----------



## charlie00134

Girly922 said:


> Well today's been eventful to say the least. I had to run out of handover at work to be sick twice this morning. And then at lunch time I started spotting. By 3 o'clock it got heavier so took a trip to a&e. Have just spent 5 hours there. I havent yet met my midwife, haven't got my first appt until Xmas eve so didn't know who to contact.
> They did bloods, then an abdominal examination, and then an internal. Yuck! Lol. I hate those!! All bloods came back perfect. My beta levels are spot on although the dr didn't tell me the exact number.
> As for the internal, I was so worried she'd look and find my cervix open. It was firmly closed. Although there were a few clots present. She assured me this is perfectly fine and booked me a scan for Monday. I am to go back straight away if I start bleeding again though.
> 
> I was so scared!
> 
> This is going to be a long weekend.

I hope everything is okay hunni, fingers firmly crossed for you x


----------



## Angelmarie

Hey girls

So I had my scan today and baby was there with a heartbeat and everything! So over the moon. I'll attach my pic in a moment. 

Here's my problem. I've been having on off cramps all day which I have put down to a touch of constipation (I have a fear of squishing too hard :dohh:). Anyway I fell asleep and woke with stronger pains and feeling wet. Sure enough lots of blood which was pink/red. I'm in agony with cramps and can't move from bed. Question is do I bother calling EPU considering I had a scan today?! 

I'm so upset. :cry: and just don't know what to do! 

:help:


----------



## CordeliaJ

Angelmarie said:


> Hey girls
> 
> So I had my scan today and baby was there with a heartbeat and everything! So over the moon. I'll attach my pic in a moment.
> 
> Here's my problem. I've been having on off cramps all day which I have put down to a touch of constipation (I have a fear of squishing too hard :dohh:). Anyway I fell asleep and woke with stronger pains and feeling wet. Sure enough lots of blood which was pink/red. I'm in agony with cramps and can't move from bed. Question is do I bother calling EPU considering I had a scan today?!
> 
> I'm so upset. :cry: and just don't know what to do!
> 
> :help:

I'm sure everything is fine, but call them just to put your mind at ease. Fingers crossed for you and let us know how it goes!


----------



## JenzyKY

Angelmarie said:


> Hey girls
> 
> So I had my scan today and baby was there with a heartbeat and everything! So over the moon. I'll attach my pic in a moment.
> 
> Here's my problem. I've been having on off cramps all day which I have put down to a touch of constipation (I have a fear of squishing too hard :dohh:). Anyway I fell asleep and woke with stronger pains and feeling wet. Sure enough lots of blood which was pink/red. I'm in agony with cramps and can't move from bed. Question is do I bother calling EPU considering I had a scan today?!
> 
> I'm so upset. :cry: and just don't know what to do!
> 
> :help:

Call them. Bleeding can happen though with an internal ultrasound. And many many :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Girly922 said:


> Great scan Charlie. Glad everything turned out fine.
> 
> Well today's been eventful to say the least. I had to run out of handover at work to be sick twice this morning. And then at lunch time I started spotting. By 3 o'clock it got heavier so took a trip to a&e. Have just spent 5 hours there. I havent yet met my midwife, haven't got my first appt until Xmas eve so didn't know who to contact.
> They did bloods, then an abdominal examination, and then an internal. Yuck! Lol. I hate those!! All bloods came back perfect. My beta levels are spot on although the dr didn't tell me the exact number.
> As for the internal, I was so worried she'd look and find my cervix open. It was firmly closed. Although there were a few clots present. She assured me this is perfectly fine and booked me a scan for Monday. I am to go back straight away if I start bleeding again though.
> 
> I was so scared!
> 
> This is going to be a long weekend.

@Girly, I am so sorry that you are going through all of this, and I am hoping and praying that everything is going to be okay with your pregnancy, and that you can go onto have a H&H 9 months!!! Big hugs to you!!! :hugs::hugs:

https://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/Boricua2271/Comment%204%20My%20Friends/BigHugsCreddy.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Angelmarie said:


> Hey girls
> 
> So I had my scan today and baby was there with a heartbeat and everything! So over the moon. I'll attach my pic in a moment.
> 
> Here's my problem. I've been having on off cramps all day which I have put down to a touch of constipation (I have a fear of squishing too hard :dohh:). Anyway I fell asleep and woke with stronger pains and feeling wet. Sure enough lots of blood which was pink/red. I'm in agony with cramps and can't move from bed. Question is do I bother calling EPU considering I had a scan today?!
> 
> I'm so upset. :cry: and just don't know what to do!
> 
> :help:

I am so sorry about the bleeding!!! Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs: I hope that everything is going to be okay with your baby and that the bleeding stops soon. :hugs::hugs: I do think that you should call your DR and make an appointment to set your mind at ease. I really hope that everything is going to be alright hun!! :hugs:

https://i556.photobucket.com/albums/ss9/jm10101/STUFF%20I%20LOVE%20COMMENT%20AND%20MY%20PAGE/l_72f962ddfacf471088a18f18b5d7fd17.gif


----------



## setarei

@angelmarie, I'd call the epu and see what they have to say. They probably won't do much but at least you'll have tried something which might make you feel better.

@girly, I hope the next days aren't too stressful waiting for your scan. If it helps, quite a few of us have had bleeding and so far so good.

@Charlie, that's great about your scan and enjoy your Christmas lunch.


----------



## mama d

Angelmarie said:


> Hey girls
> 
> So I had my scan today and baby was there with a heartbeat and everything! So over the moon. I'll attach my pic in a moment.
> 
> Here's my problem. I've been having on off cramps all day which I have put down to a touch of constipation (I have a fear of squishing too hard :dohh:). Anyway I fell asleep and woke with stronger pains and feeling wet. Sure enough lots of blood which was pink/red. I'm in agony with cramps and can't move from bed. Question is do I bother calling EPU considering I had a scan today?!
> 
> I'm so upset. :cry: and just don't know what to do!
> 
> :help:

Definitely call just to put your mind at ease. But just remember, the fact that you saw a healthy baby just hours ago is an extremely good sign. This sounds almost exactly like my day yesterday. It resulted in a diagnosis if subchorionic hematoma. I bled hard for a bit and today I've had nothing. It could be the same situation. Even when I was bleeding we saw baby with a heartbeat hanging in tight. Keep us posted love! :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Girly922 said:


> Great scan Charlie. Glad everything turned out fine.
> 
> Well today's been eventful to say the least. I had to run out of handover at work to be sick twice this morning. And then at lunch time I started spotting. By 3 o'clock it got heavier so took a trip to a&e. Have just spent 5 hours there. I havent yet met my midwife, haven't got my first appt until Xmas eve so didn't know who to contact.
> They did bloods, then an abdominal examination, and then an internal. Yuck! Lol. I hate those!! All bloods came back perfect. My beta levels are spot on although the dr didn't tell me the exact number.
> As for the internal, I was so worried she'd look and find my cervix open. It was firmly closed. Although there were a few clots present. She assured me this is perfectly fine and booked me a scan for Monday. I am to go back straight away if I start bleeding again though.
> 
> I was so scared!
> 
> This is going to be a long weekend.

Hope it goes quickly for you and good luck for Monday



Angelmarie said:


> Hey girls
> 
> So I had my scan today and baby was there with a heartbeat and everything! So over the moon. I'll attach my pic in a moment.
> 
> Here's my problem. I've been having on off cramps all day which I have put down to a touch of constipation (I have a fear of squishing too hard :dohh:). Anyway I fell asleep and woke with stronger pains and feeling wet. Sure enough lots of blood which was pink/red. I'm in agony with cramps and can't move from bed. Question is do I bother calling EPU considering I had a scan today?!
> 
> I'm so upset. :cry: and just don't know what to do!
> 
> :help:

Call them, put your mind at rest :hugs:

AFM - I'm a blubbering mess after coming in from work and watching Obamas speech about what happened in US today :( Just so awful :cry: 

Lol xx


----------



## JenzyKY

I can't watch any of that.


----------



## mac1979

Was reading about the school shooting here this afternoon and started crying. While all shootings are sad (we had one where I live a couple years ago) I never actually cried when reading about one, just felt sorrow. I was literally sobbing and couldn't control myself :cry:. I was a mess.


----------



## lolpants

JenzyKY said:


> I can't watch any of that.

I kinda wished I hadn't :nope:



mac1979 said:


> Was reading about the school shooting here this afternoon and started crying. While all shootings are sad (we had one where I live a couple years ago) I never actually cried when reading about one, just felt sorrow. I was literally sobbing and couldn't control myself :cry:. I was a mess.

Same here! :cry: Had to stop reading in work and wait till I got home and then I was just literally sobbing .. mixture of how awful it is and my hormones I guess


----------



## JenzyKY

It's beyond awful but my hormones make me cry with tv shows like Greys Anatomy now. I can't handle the poor children and teachers.


----------



## Angelmarie

Thanks girls :flower: Im going to see how I go through the night and will ring in the morning if Im still experiencing either the cramping or the bleeding. I have a long history of bleeding in pregnancy but it doesnt make it any easier :nope:

The shooting news is absolutely awful. It makes me so upset and angry to hear of yet another incident like this. It seems owning a gun is just too easy in the US and that needs looking at for the safety of the children! It breaks my heart to hear my cousin (who lives in Indiana) tell me about how his 4 year old son learns lock down protocol and that they all have a hiding place if a shooter comes into their school. This is utterly crazy! No kid should have to prepare for that!?! :cry:


----------



## JenzyKY

Honestly the problem is our mental health care. It's pathetic. He didn't have to have a gun to kill all of those people. Gun laws won't change as its a right here nor would it truly change the shootings.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

@angelmarie, I would call to make sure, I'm sorry you are going through this, it sounds hard :hugs:

@girly, I am sorry you are going through this, I hope the wait for Monday is not that long for you :hugs:

@Charlie, great scan! I am so happy everything is ok.

I was crying this afternoon when I read about the shooting as well, :cry: It's awful and I guess that with pregnancy hormones is a bad mix!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

thinking of all the American mama's awful awful news :(


----------



## mks

Angel- thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed for you.

I need some opinions, I'm freaking myself out. So my first hcg level on wed was 684, my 2nd level today is 1641. My doctor said everything was looking good, to come in again monday for one more hcg and then an ultrasound. I talked to my sister in law and she tolde thst my levels seem high so now I'm nervous that their too high. I asked the doctor if he had any idea how far along i could be and he around 4 weeks or so. Do these #s seem good to you guys?


----------



## JenzyKY

I don't know much about betas, but it is definitely doubling. Not sure why your sister in law thinks they are high.


----------



## bloominbroody

Angel sorry to hear ur having bleeding & cramps. Fx u get seen by Epu soon hun 

girly hope the wkend goes quickly for u 

Charlie lovely scan pic! 

Mks its a good thing that ur hcg is doubling. Never a bad thing. 

Afm: I've graduated to a Blueberry!! 7 weeks today! 
Will be taking my bump/bloat pic later. Very much in a cba lazy mood lol

the shooting in America is awful. My heart goes out to the parents who have lost there children. I won't read the story its upsetting enough to hear about it on the tv & radio


----------



## Girly922

Thanks girls. Finding this whole strict bed rest thing hard already. :haha: It's so close to Xmas and I have so much to do. But I daren't move. Time to prepare a list so OH can do most of my little errands.


----------



## charlie00134

good morning all. I'm feeling crappy this morning but I think I stayed up too late last night. groupon have a Leeds deal for a 3d u/s for 40 quid today. think I'm gunna buy one at that price :)


----------



## Girly922

That's cheap Charlie! The groupon offers we get down here are 3D for £99!!


----------



## charlie00134

I thought it was cheap. 20 min scan, 2 pics and a disc of images


----------



## Girly922

Wow. Does it say how many weeks you have to be? The ones I've seen say at least 20 weeks. That's a really good deal though :thumbup:


----------



## charlie00134

24 - 34 so I think I'm going to go for it at 30 weeks


----------



## bloominbroody

That's a good offer Charlie, we don't have 3d or 4d scans available in our town so i might get one done in leicester late April when we visit for Easter they're £70 there.

Ok done my bump pic
https://imageshack.us/photo/photo/217/20121215095027.jpg/
7 wk bloat/bump i think its gone down a teeny bit from last weeks. What day think?


----------



## littleone2010

I would be snapping up that deal! That's suh a good price. I had a 3d scan with my first, I'm not sure if I would go for one this time. It was good, I think I went to 'babybond' xxxx


----------



## charlie00134

It's £79 full price so it's saving £30. It's our first and will probably be our only baby :( so it's worth £40 quid :)


----------



## Angelmarie

charlie00134 said:


> good morning all. I'm feeling crappy this morning but I think I stayed up too late last night. groupon have a Leeds deal for a 3d u/s for 40 quid today. think I'm gunna buy one at that price :)

I am tempted to buy the same one! Saw it this morning. Seems a really good deal but I'm having trouble trying to convince my DF as he thinks those scans are creepy :wacko: 

I have had a mostly comfortable night. My bleeding is still clotty but has turned brown and the cramps are much better. I feel tender though. Just going to take it easy and see how I go. Feeling a bit more positive. 

It's DS2s birthday tomorrow and he's having a party at the soft play. I think a few questions will be asked when I don't join in! I'm thinking People might figure it out before our planned announcement. Plus DF is itching to tell his family because my mum knows. We will see if he can hold out until Christmas Day!


----------



## Angelmarie

bloominbroody said:


> That's a good offer Charlie, we don't have 3d or 4d scans available in our town so i might get one done in leicester late April when we visit for Easter they're £70 there.
> 
> Ok done my bump pic
> https://imageshack.us/photo/photo/217/20121215095027.jpg/
> 7 wk bloat/bump i think its gone down a teeny bit from last weeks. What day think?

That's a great bump!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Cute bump bloomin!!!

I am a blueberry today!!! 7 weeks!!!! Wooohoooo!!!


----------



## Girly922

Angelmarie said:


> I have had a mostly comfortable night. My bleeding is still clotty but has turned brown and the cramps are much better. I feel tender though. Just going to take it easy and see how I go. Feeling a bit more positive.

This is pretty much how I am today. Definitely brown but there are a few clots which worries me. The gynae dr at a&e said to expect some as she could see a lot when she examined me and to only go back if it got heavy and bright red. 

Just waiting on the scan to say everything's ok. :confused:


----------



## Angelmarie

It is such a worry. I have scoured my scan pic for a hematoma with no sign and certainly nothing was mentioned. I just bleed in pregnancy! I lost a twin the first time, second time I was having strange bleeding episodes up to my miscarriage. Third time I bled awfully bright red and clots for ten weeks with cramps etc (unexplained?!?) and now again this time. My body just refuses to do ANYTHING it should do properly. Frustrating. 

I'm pleased you're feeling more comfortable today too. When's your next scan? I have another on the 21st but I'm reticent now in case that's what set off this bleeding?! I've been reading about 'friable cervix'. 

What an utter minefield being pregnant is!


----------



## Girly922

It's crazy isn't it? I'm just feeling like my body doesn't like being pregnant much. Lol. I've had all the symptoms going and now this. :shrug:

I haven't yet had a scan. By the time they had examined me in a&e last night the gynae department was shut so have to wait until Monday for my scan. 

Do they have any idea where your bleeding was coming from then if there was no identifyable haematoma on the scan? I think they were querying ectopic with me last night but my beta levels came back right where they should be, too high to signify ectopic according to the dr. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you. I hope you're resting up. :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

I hope you all have great and happy results :hugs:


----------



## Kerjack

Hi Ladies! I had come and in and joined a week or more ago, but stopped checking out everything because I was getting faint bfp and sometimes nothing so I assumed I was out. Well lookie what I got this morning 

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b366/luvcdt5/2CC006F0-2992-4104-BDD4-55D2C575ED93-2683-000002B8B133FD59.jpg

I feel 100% more confident in joining you now!


----------



## charlie00134

Yey, congratulations


----------



## Ellberry

Congratulations kerjack!!!! :)
Good luck to everyone else having worries and scans xx


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs::hugs::hugs: for the ladies with bleeds :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Nothing stops it from being scary. I bled last Friday, didn't get a scan till the Wed, it was a LONG time!


----------



## Girly922

I can't imagine how you must have been feeling knowing that you had to wait until the Wednesday. This feels like torture as it is. :haha:


----------



## Scottish

Good luck Girly with scan tomorrow really sending you lots of :hugs:

Charlie I love your scan its beautiful :)

Hello and congrats to newbies! Happy and healthy 9 months to u!

I am still feeling awful just really bad nausea and dizzy spells but still not been sick I feel so fluish blaaaaa
My boobs are also much much bigger and sore as well! Lol

I have my first appointment on this Thursday coming I can't wait !


----------



## Pisces24

Hi all new here. Got Bfp this morning and due August 23rd. This will be our second baby


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations :)


----------



## mac1979

Remember how yesterday I was wishing I had more symptoms than slightly sore boobs just for reassurance? I take that back.


----------



## charlie00134

mac1979 said:


> Remember how yesterday I was wishing I had more symptoms than slightly sore boobs just for reassurance? I take that back.

:rofl: I know that feeling


----------



## Girly922

charlie00134 said:


> mac1979 said:
> 
> 
> Remember how yesterday I was wishing I had more symptoms than slightly sore boobs just for reassurance? I take that back.
> 
> :rofl: I know that feelingClick to expand...

Lol!! I think we ALL know that feeling! :haha:


----------



## eva1978

Hi, I'm fairly new to the forum. Congrats to you all on your August 2012 bundles  First trimester hug! 

I'm 5w1d, due Aug. 16. Had a bit of brown spotting after exercising yesterday, but no cramping and no red blood, so trying not to worry about it much (but obvo that's not so easy, lol). This is our second time being pregnant (I have a son - did not have any spotting with him). I have a scan at 5w5d. My first scan at 4.5 weeks didn't show anything... keeping fingers crossed for this time!


----------



## MommeeLise

Hello August 5 for me


----------



## JenzyKY

Everyone is going to know next Saturday when I'm not drinking at my favorite place! My parents have been inviting all kinds of people. I hope that at my next appointment she lets me see a heartbeat as I have been spotting. I'm not comfortable telling unless I see one.


----------



## Angelmarie

Welcome newbies! Congrats on your bfps! :flower:

Fingers crossed for you Jenzy. When's your next appointment? :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Friday. I can't decide if I want to call for an earlier one or not.


----------



## Angelmarie

If that's possible and it will put your mind at rest, go for it! There's no point worrying for longer than you have to :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Thanks Angelmarie! It has gotten a zillion times better after antibiotics for a different thing. Occasional spotting. I wonder if maybe I had an infection? Who knows.

I talked my DH into making me pumpkin bread... Can't wait til its done! Antibiotics and nausea don't mix well so its nice to crave something.


----------



## Crystal5483

Good Luck Jenzy so sorry it's hard to find peace with the spotting you have going on.


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm a little chunky to start but here's my 7 week bloat!
https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/D1BB3ED1-0545-4CAF-BED6-C91555224A04-62216-00003953623B9112.jpg

And this was 6 weeks-ish
https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/53F5A371-7ABC-4639-9075-7360FD33729C-62216-000039544807BC46.jpg

And this was 5 weeks-ish
https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/BE537CCE-1858-4C9A-9CD4-6D170F5A24B7-62216-000039552A116874.jpg


----------



## setarei

Those are great bloat pics crystal.

Welcome to the new mommies-to-be (first timer or not).


----------



## SMGP

Hi ladies! Can you add me please? From the due date predictors, it is looking like August 21st! 
Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## bloominbroody

Crystal u can deffo see that ur bump/bloat has grown a bit x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Lovely pics!!! my bump bloat is big as well :blush: I was exercising and doing weight watchers up on till my BFP I'm still being careful but Before I found out I was wondering why my tummy was looking so big!!! Plus normally when I am pregnant my shoe size goes up!! Well it has happened already!! I am going to need new shoes now: shrug: that is a bit early


----------



## charlie00134

anyone else finding that when they blow their nose there's blood? I've had this for the last week ish :S
I don't get nose bleeds and this isn't normal for me.


----------



## Halliwell

nope but i find that when i brush my teeth theres blood


----------



## Pisces24

Hope everyone is well today. I'm feeling fine at this stage just ultra tired by 6pm.:-D


----------



## charlie00134

I'm just exhausted today. Food shopping completely took it out of me


----------



## fairymommy

I could not come to the forums because I was so busy for the past days and tired!! I had gone for the scan at 5 weeks and 4 days and they could see yolk sac and gestational sac but no live fetal pole. But they said it was early. hmmm. :shrug:


----------



## JenzyKY

I had my scan at 5+4 and just had a tiny fetal pole. I'm sure all is OK! Plus, its easy to be a day or 2 off ovulation anyway. Each day makes a difference!

I've been up for hours. I guess sleeping more then being awake the last few days has caught up to me! Christmas cards are finally almost ready to go!


----------



## MzMcCray

I never get nose bleeds and recently I've woken up to go to the bathroom and my nose just starts gushing blood and if I really blow it will too


----------



## SMGP

Anyone else restless? I have a fine time falling asleep but I wake up 5 / 6 hours after going to bed and CANNOT fall back asleep! Happened yesterday and now this morning. So annoying!


----------



## Crystal5483

Charlie I sometimes get that now. It's due to increased size in the tiny blood vessels I've heard. 

Fairy at 5+2 my gestational sac was EMPTY and at 6+2 there was a bub! Don't fret love!


----------



## littleone2010

Smgp I have barely been able to sleep since I found out! I'm tired so go up to bed at 9pm (which is unheard of for me usually I stay downstairs until late) and then struggle to sleep and then when I do I wake up at 5 or 6am and can not get back to sleep :(


----------



## bloominbroody

Afternoon ladies :)
Im feeling incredibly lazy today & a bit snappy. 
Toast with butter now tastes disgusting. So gutted as i love buttered hot toast!

The waking up stupid early & staying awake i can relate to I've had it since bfp.

Dunno about the nose bleeds Charlie but we're supposed to have more blood circulating or something which is why our gums bleed.

Im getting sick of having bad skin now, its been since ovulation & im miserable with feeling ugly cos of it. Some say by 2nd tri i can go so hoping its true for me.

Fairy i had scan at 6+2 i think it was. Only had a yolk sac from what i can remember. Doc was happy with that. Got a check up scan at 8+2 
x


----------



## charlie00134

My skins not too bad thankfully. I'm feeling so tired and lazy tho


----------



## mommy247

ladies a sandwich grill works WONDERS when your pregnant and lazy!! :haha:
so glad I bought one!


----------



## Crystal5483

My skin is awful!!! There mostly on my chest too!! I have to wear crew necks otherwise I feel self conscious. It's annoying!! But I will definitely take it! With DD I didn't have any!


----------



## bloominbroody

I will take it if i get to keep my bean just u know some days u feel like crap & hate everything? Thats me today lol think im gonna have a nap soon might wake up happier. X


----------



## Crystal5483

We're suppose to go to a family party today but there's a 70% chance of snow right in the middle of it and they live an hour from me. I'm not sure I want to risk that travel! Especially with baby on the way and my little girl in the back seat.


----------



## mac1979

Why do we have to go through misery to have a little bundle of joy. FYI special K with Strawberries doesn't taste bad coming back up.


----------



## bloominbroody

Oh mac poor u, here's me moaning about spots when some of u have ms! Just ignore me lol x


----------



## onebumpplease

I def have very mild ms. Its more a food/smell aversion. Thankfully so far, the dry boak has been the worst of it!


----------



## mac1979

The worst part is that the smell of bacon is what made me sick. BACON makes me sick now...I used to love bacon, I used to be able to eat it morning, noon and night...now it makes me puke. So sad. 

My skin looks bad too. I haven't broken out yet, but it just looks really dull.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

hi everyone, still not much symptoms here, just really tired and hungry all the time, still havent seen my gp which i feel bad for but just want to wait until after xmas really as traveling to appointments before will be a serious PITA!!


----------



## fairymommy

My skin looks dull too and I have acne already. Today was the lazy, snappy, hate everything,want to be in bed all day, day. Stupid hormones:dohh:


----------



## twinkletots

Hi ladies,
Sorry to hear a few of you feeling a bit green.
I am having the no symptoms problem again. Went out last night and had quite a bit of cramping. was fine overnight then woke up this morning with zero symptoms. Then I did a very stupid thing and poas (I know, don't judge me!) And it was lighter than it was few weeks ago.
I am really fearing the worst, what you ladies think?


----------



## mama d

twinkletots said:


> Hi ladies,
> Sorry to hear a few of you feeling a bit green.
> I am having the no symptoms problem again. Went out last night and had quite a bit of cramping. was fine overnight then woke up this morning with zero symptoms. Then I did a very stupid thing and poas (I know, don't judge me!) And it was lighter than it was few weeks ago.
> I am really fearing the worst, what you ladies think?

I definitely believe in the hook effect and that's one reason nobody should test after the levels are high. That's just my opinion but I think as long as you aren't bleeding along with the cramping then you are ok. When's your next appointment? :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

fairymommy said:


> I could not come to the forums because I was so busy for the past days and tired!! I had gone for the scan at 5 weeks and 4 days and they could see yolk sac and gestational sac but no live fetal pole. But they said it was early. hmmm. :shrug:

I say it is to early, they normally wait till after 6 weeks at least to be sure they see fetal pole sometimes they do not see that on till 8 weeks :flower:



mommy247 said:


> ladies a sandwich grill works WONDERS when your pregnant and lazy!! :haha:
> so glad I bought one!

I so agree that what I had for lunch :flower:



Xlaura_BellaX said:


> hi everyone, still not much symptoms here, just really tired and hungry all the time, still havent seen my gp which i feel bad for but just want to wait until after xmas really as traveling to appointments before will be a serious PITA!!

You have Diabetites? how are you doing now :flower: I know I am the same waiting on till after christmas as it will be every two weeks then!



twinkletots said:


> Hi ladies,
> Sorry to hear a few of you feeling a bit green.
> I am having the no symptoms problem again. Went out last night and had quite a bit of cramping. was fine overnight then woke up this morning with zero symptoms. Then I did a very stupid thing and poas (I know, don't judge me!) And it was lighter than it was few weeks ago.
> I am really fearing the worst, what you ladies think?

How many weeks are you, some one was posting that after 6 weeks the hormone level are so high they test can not read them and they can be faint, the hook effect I think it was called !! it could be that! FX all is ok :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

After all that I forgot to mention I seem to have broken my baby toe!! it is a very nice shade of purple and black and HUGE OUCH kicked my DS highchair this morning!! 

It has made trying to clean up very hard today! Otherwise I am so tired, stuffy nose, still feeling queasy MS really kicks in when I hit 6 weeks so we shall see how the rest of the week goes. 

Big hugs to anyone else getting sick :hugs:


----------



## bloominbroody

fairymommy said:


> My skin looks dull too and I have acne already. Today was the lazy, snappy, hate everything,want to be in bed all day, day. Stupid hormones:dohh:

that was me too! I hate to rub my grumpy mood onto everyone. Poor kids don't know im pg yet, (they'll be there on xmas eve scan) be nice when they know why mummy is being a mood cow lol


----------



## Girly922

Hi ladies

Just to let you all know I will be leaving you. I lost my little angel tonight. Tonight there will be another bright star added to the nights sky. :cry:

Good luck and I hope you all have happy and healthy bundles of joy. 
Xxxxx


----------



## twinkletots

Thanks ladies, I am seven weeks so could hook effect happen around then? I still have a line just lighter. I would never have tested but had a spare left over and was worried about disappearing symptoms.
Have my first early scan on Fri and will be 7w4days. Really hoping its good news.

Sorry to hear about toe Celtic, ouch!!

Well one symptom I haven't lost is my grumpiness, think that's just me naturally!!


----------



## twinkletots

Absolutely gutted for you girly. I lost my first angel a year ago today so I will say a prayer for both of our little bright stars in the sky tonight.
Big hugs x x x


----------



## JenzyKY

Sending you many :hugs::hugs: and prayers Girly.


----------



## twinkletots

Thanks ladies, I am seven weeks so could hook effect happen around then? I still have a line just lighter. I would never have tested but had a spare left over and was worried about disappearing symptoms.
Have my first early scan on Fri and will be 7w4days. Really hoping its good news.

Sorry to hear about toe Celtic, ouch!!

Well one symptom I haven't lost is my grumpiness, think that's just me naturally!!


----------



## Barhanita

twinkletots said:


> Hi ladies,
> Sorry to hear a few of you feeling a bit green.
> I am having the no symptoms problem again. Went out last night and had quite a bit of cramping. was fine overnight then woke up this morning with zero symptoms. Then I did a very stupid thing and poas (I know, don't judge me!) And it was lighter than it was few weeks ago.
> I am really fearing the worst, what you ladies think?

That happened to me at exactly 6 weeks. Look here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...7469-hook-effect-you-should-stop-testing.html

The hook effect can start earlier than you think.


----------



## Barhanita

Girly922 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just to let you all know I will be leaving you. I lost my little angel tonight. Tonight there will be another bright star added to the nights sky. :cry:
> 
> Good luck and I hope you all have happy and healthy bundles of joy.
> Xxxxx

I am so sorry Girly! I wish you a fast recovery and to come back here soon. I will be thinking of you and your little angel.


----------



## onebumpplease

Girly, I am so sorry. I hope it is a quick physical recovery for you and you don't wait long on your rainbow :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Girly so sorry wishing you lots of :dust: for next time big :hugs: xx


----------



## Scottish

It's good to see that many of you are also feeling quite blue and have nausea as i know I am not on my own. I have only told oh and he's sick of hearing about how queasy and sad I feel lol it's terrible I can't wait to tell me family so I can girn to them as well hehe xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Girly huge hugs so sorry :hugs:


----------



## littleone2010

Huge love and hugs girly. Thoughts are with you xx


----------



## charlie00134

girly I'm so sorry :hugs:

my ms is only bad when I'm hungry, haven't actually thrown up though.
If I could just kick the fatigue I wouldn't mind the rest souch.


----------



## bloominbroody

Girly really sorry hun, hope to see u back with a bfp when ur ready.
Big virtual hugs ((( <3 )))


----------



## CordeliaJ

Girly so sorry to hear your news, fingers crossed for you for next time, I hope you recover quickly. X

Has anyone here who has told friends/family already, had any of the "oh it's far too early to be telling anyone yet" response? I know it's early but there are some people I do feel like telling, I'm just fed up with that response. What will happen will happen and if I choose to tell people now then why can't they just say congratulations and leave it at that! Argh! Sorry rant over.


----------



## Barhanita

CordeliaJ said:


> Has anyone here who has told friends/family already, had any of the "oh it's far too early to be telling anyone yet" response?

I feel like it's a common thing to say :-( I usually respond: "in case if something happens, I would want your full support, that's why I feel comfortable telling you"


----------



## twinkletots

CordeliaJ said:


> Girly so sorry to hear your news, fingers crossed for you for next time, I hope you recover quickly. X
> 
> Has anyone here who has told friends/family already, had any of the "oh it's far too early to be telling anyone yet" response? I know it's early but there are some people I do feel like telling, I'm just fed up with that response. What will happen will happen and if I choose to tell people now then why can't they just say congratulations and leave it at that! Argh! Sorry rant over.

I would say to hang with what everyoe else thinks and do what feels right for you. If you fancy telling some people then go for it cos as you say what will be will be and the people you tell would be supportive of you no matter what the outcome.

You can't win in this situation cos if you don't tell, people are looking at you like do you have something to tell me? and every time you say you need to pee or don't feel well,people say things like oooh are you pregnant?

Then you tell people and they're like oh it's far too early to tell folk, what if something happens?!

Aagh!!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

CelticNiamh said:


> fairymommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xlaura_BellaX said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone, still not much symptoms here, just really tired and hungry all the time, still havent seen my gp which i feel bad for but just want to wait until after xmas really as traveling to appointments before will be a serious PITA!!
> 
> You have Diabetites? how are you doing now :flower: I know I am the same waiting on till after christmas as it will be every two weeks then!Click to expand...
> 
> yep type 1 diabetes, sugars had been very erratic but ive worked really hard and got them down to 5 and 8's so very happy atm, my consultant and the hospital i have to go to is a 30 minute journey, with a 2 year old as well :/ so if all is still well after xmas then i will go in :) and hopefully get a scan asap, i have had a scan early with both my previous pregnancies :)Click to expand...


----------



## CelticNiamh

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairymommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xlaura_BellaX said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone, still not much symptoms here, just really tired and hungry all the time, still havent seen my gp which i feel bad for but just want to wait until after xmas really as traveling to appointments before will be a serious PITA!!
> 
> You have Diabetites? how are you doing now :flower: I know I am the same waiting on till after christmas as it will be every two weeks then!Click to expand...
> 
> yep type 1 diabetes, sugars had been very erratic but ive worked really hard and got them down to 5 and 8's so very happy atm, my consultant and the hospital i have to go to is a 30 minute journey, with a 2 year old as well :/ so if all is still well after xmas then i will go in :) and hopefully get a scan asap, i have had a scan early with both my previous pregnancies :)Click to expand...
> 
> well done :)Click to expand...


----------



## onebumpplease

This is my last week at school. So told my colleagues at our work night out on Fri, sone guessed because I wasnt drinking anyway :) I kept saying I'm really early, but eone was still supportive and a couple of girls even said they did the same thing.
I like the reality that what will b will b whether other people know or not!


----------



## mommy247

CordeliaJ said:


> Girly so sorry to hear your news, fingers crossed for you for next time, I hope you recover quickly. X
> 
> Has anyone here who has told friends/family already, had any of the "oh it's far too early to be telling anyone yet" response? I know it's early but there are some people I do feel like telling, I'm just fed up with that response. What will happen will happen and if I choose to tell people now then why can't they just say congratulations and leave it at that! Argh! Sorry rant over.


Its never to early to share a blessing! People can be so judgmental! Who cares about the "12 week rule'"... who made it anyway? Telling people is what u wanna do then do it. When u tell them just tell them you wanted to let them know since they mean a lot to u and would like support from them.

I already told everyone... wasn't going to but I felt like every time I was around family I was just lying to them about something. Especially If they would fool around and ask me as a joke! Just glad its over and done with and now my job knows im going to be sick and tired for a while and ease a lil on me and my family can get over the "oh u struggled with one why another?" and enjoy my pregnancy! My mom of all people I thought would be mad! She wasn't... I texted her letting her know and she texted me back saying congratulations. Best feeling ever to see that and for her to say even tho she thinks its not "the right time" that all children are blessings. She was happy for me. As for my MIL I don't think she really wants me to have another at all because my mom is very excited on facebook and my MIL she doesn't even like anything on my page that has to do with this new baby (she always likes everything on my page!) and as a grandmother I would think she would be excited to tell everyone... DF says she is happy and to not think to hard about it...

well here I am ranting on as well :haha:


----------



## mommy247

So... has anyone's partner just not understood that you have to eat healthy? Think u can eat anything you want still. My DF made me a piece of bread covered in thick butter and seasoned... I try it and say I cant eat any of that... He says "but its wheat bread so its fine" lol :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

I eat fairly healthy but even my doctor told me not to always ignore my cravings. Sometimes cravings are insight to something your body needs. 

So sorry Girly :hugs:


----------



## Halliwell

My partner went shopping for me and brought all this healthy food and snacks, and il bug him for small bits of take away and he stands his ground haha even when we go out for dinner I always go can I have this or this and then he will make sure its cooked the way I need it to be cooked.. like for instance I was having a steak and I normally like it medium rare but he said to get it medium to well done. So the waiter brings it out and its nearly rare.. and he takes it back in. He said he wouldn't have minded it so much if it was medium but he just couldn't have me eating that. We are being so super careful for these 12 weeks. Do we sound crazy?


----------



## Halliwell

I'm normally a really healthy eater anyhow since I can never get enough of veggies but now I've been told to watch the food additives in my food and things like that.. which pretty much cancels out a lot. Mainly in the drinks department so juice water and milk it is for me...


----------



## Angelmarie

Girly - I am so sorry:cloud9: Utterly gutted for you. I hope that you are as ok as can be expected. Good luck for a sticky rainbow as soon as you are ready. Take care :hugs:

I have had such a hectic two days as it was DS2s birthday today. Ive been running around and stressing out (big party today) and I was really worried I would aggravate something after my big bleed on Friday but so far so good and the spotting is only minimal. I do have pains but I think theyre more the stretching variety. I took a test yesterday and it was lots lighter! I took another today and it was darker again!?!? 

Midwife tomorrow. 

Hope youre all ok :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

Girly922 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just to let you all know I will be leaving you. I lost my little angel tonight. Tonight there will be another bright star added to the nights sky. :cry:
> 
> Good luck and I hope you all have happy and healthy bundles of joy.
> Xxxxx

I am so very sorry for your loss hun!! Big hugs to you!!:hugs::hugs:

https://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd13/brendagoodmum/sympathy/symp.jpg


----------



## lolpants

So sorry for your loss girly... Hope to see u back soon! :hugs:

I am holding back telling till 12 week scan...only as im so nervous after last time (I had scan at 8wks 4days and baby had strong heartbeat, was only 5% chance of loss but still happened...if I'd waited till next scan at 12 wks I woulda known about loss and wouldn't have had to tell others about it :(

My only symptoms here is still really sore boobs and tiredness... No sickness or cramps really.. You'd think it's a blessing but symptoms are reassuring!!

Lol xx


----------



## JenzyKY

Definitely don't ignore a protein craving. Your body needs it. My vegan friend couldn't stop craving meat and she realized during pregnancy she wasn't able to be strict vegan. 

I get nauseous after eating most of the time. Not thrown up though! I fight it.


----------



## Crystal5483

I get slightly nauseous if I don't eat! 

I was craving steak big time last week and still am slightly. 

I'm going to buy loads of protein tomorrow as I know it's very important right now.


----------



## Bmama

Definitely craving protein! Sausage pizza to be exact! I hope our LO doesn't come out looking like a pizza pie!:haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hello ladies, I have been busy but I just caught up with the thread.

Girly I am so terribly sorry for your loss :hugs: I really hope you get your rainbow baby soon. 

As for the telling everyone, I told my close family a few days after we found out, and then I told everyone else last tuesday. I don't know if it's the right thing to do, but I just didn't want to hold the news anymore, plus this way I don't have to lie about drinking or anything like that. I have had people be judgmental about me telling... my uncle said that you don't tell anyone about the baby until 3 months and you don't buy anything for the baby until it's born. This makes me feel sad not to be able to shout to the world and be exited and buy everything and it makes me feel like I would be preparing for the worst all the time. It's just not my personality. 

I have been feeling nauseas this past few days but not throwing up thankfully, I eat saltines and drink water and it gets better. But I feel down as well. :nope:


----------



## Crystal5483

We have told some close friends and I've told one aunt and one cousin. 

We are thinking of telling his mom at her birthday party which will most likely be the weekend of January 12/13. 

I'll be 12 weeks on the 19th so I will be 11 weeks at that point. I will then tell the rest of the family on the 19th-ish.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Girly922 :hugs:


----------



## Katiie

EDD - August 13th!

Eeeeek! For the lady who's having Twins maybe triplets! Exciting. 

Hello everyone!
I'm Katie, 22, and this is my second baby


----------



## 702baby

Due 8/21 with baby #2


----------



## bloominbroody

Welcome new ladies!

I think its entirely upto u if u wanna tell the world ur joy & buy baby things. The 12 wk rule is more a superstitious thing i think. 
If i lived closer to ny mum & sisters they would have known at 6 weeks as they're great support. Only keeping quiet now bcos of the bleed & cos no one lives close enough to visit for coffee & a chat.

Ignore the rude ppl telling u its too early. Its your choice & if something happens you'll have support x


----------



## JenzyKY

Fingers crossed I can get an appointment in the morning! Stupid antibiotics have caused a yeast infection and spotting after 24 hours without. :oops: :growlmad:

Oh and I am a blueberry today!!


----------



## bella21

Girly922- I am so so sorry love !! wish you a speedy recovery and lots and lots of :hugs: and :dust: very soon!!!! 


AFM cramps are starting to calm down a bit. Although Ive been extremely irritable towards OH :wacko: feeling pretty bad about it. 

We have told a few close friends of ours and some close family knows. First prenatal appointment is on tuesday and depending on how that goes we may be telling some more people. I agree its all about how you feel !

Sorry for all the ladies with MS...hope you start to feel better soon!!


----------



## bella21

JenzyKY said:


> Fingers crossed I can get an appointment in the morning! Stupid antibiotics have caused a yeast infection and spotting after 24 hours without. :oops: :growlmad:
> 
> Oh and I am a blueberry today!!


good luck on getting an appointment!! hope you feel better! yay for being a blueberry!!! :happydance:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

jenzi i love watching the weeks go up too :) hope you get an appointment x


----------



## bloominbroody

Jenzy Gl getting an appointment hun & yay for being a blueberry!!

Bella its horrible when we get snappy to our loved ones, i feel awful for it but at the time u can't really control it :/


----------



## charlie00134

were telling our parents within the next week and a bit (as we see them over Christmas), my absolute best friend knows, my manager, a friend at work, hubby's manager and assistant manager and all my TTC friends. then we won't tell anyone else until after 12 weeks although I'm worried hubby will crack sooner because people keep asking how my treatments going lol


----------



## charlie00134

I swear because I can't have a lot of tuna that seems to be the only thing I really want :(


----------



## Sooz

Girly I am so sorry to hear your sad news. Take case of yourself. Fly high little one. X


There is so little I can eat with the vomiting I just have to go with what I can. Yesterday that was sausage rolls and strawberry milkshake. I was sick all day and night Friday so have a medication review on Wednesday. I would find the nausea reassuring but TBH I know quite a few HG ladies who've had MMC and the sickness has continued unabated.

I've not told anyone yet but will probably tell work by the end of this week. DH has told two work friends who would be his support if something goes wrong. I have my friends on here.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm sick as a dog today. it thrown up yer but I'm not sure how long that will last.


----------



## Rach28

Hello everyone, can I come and join you? :flower:

My due date is roughly 20th August (based on my Ov date) and this is baby #3!!

I have a teenager, a toddler and PCOS - we had decided to TTC #3 and was expecting a long and bumpy road to BFP.... but I decided to try and beat PCOS without resorting to meds if possible and all my hardwork (and I mean hardwork!!) paid off and we got our BFP after I laid my first egg all on my own Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!! :happydance:

The shock has worn off now and we are very excited!

I'm currently feeling nauseous everyday til about lunchtime, super tired and also craving vegetable curry (from the Chinese) like I did when PG with DS2 :dohh:


----------



## bloominbroody

Hi Rach congratulations! & well done for catching the egg on ur first go!! X


----------



## Rach28

bloominbroody said:


> Hi Rach congratulations! & well done for catching the egg on ur first go!! X

Thank you :thumbup: we were completely speechless when it happened, we TTC #2 for aaaaaages and never ever in a million years expected this to happen so fast!


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats Rach!

Definitely feeling you in the nausea. If I don't eat like every two hours I get that way. 

Currently I've been in live with eggs. Preferably scrambled or omelet style with just cheese. But they've just never tasted so good!


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations on beating the pcos! How did you do it if you dont mind my asking. After this baby I'm hoping to try and kick mine in touch so we have the chance of a second. X


----------



## buttonnose82

charlie I just noticed your in harrogate, thats where we will be having this baby, we had our last 2 there also!


----------



## charlie00134

I will be as well :) makes the most sense because its just up the road for me


----------



## buttonnose82

half hour treak for us, we are in the middle of 3 hospitals (york, leeds & harrogate) but it is half hour to each of them, I prefer Harrogate as it is a small hospital compaired to leeds or york!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome Rach! You are due on our anniversary :haha:

I have PCOS as well and wanted to try natural before recurring to meds, we got our BFP at our second cycle!


----------



## readynwilling

had my US today - all looked great. Little heartbeat flickering away :cloud9:

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/06E0C0F3-90AD-4C12-AC84-428FBA46E55B-228-0000001867EE2088.jpg


----------



## littleone2010

Beautiful scan pic ready, congratulations xxx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Cute picture ready! Lovely that you could see the heart!


----------



## lolpants

Lovely pic readynwilling - like the way its called the Karma Room :D

Welcome to the new beach bumps! 

Lol xx


----------



## bloominbroody

Lovely scan pick ready, <3


----------



## Scottish

Great clear scan readynwilling! Congrats :)


----------



## Ellberry

Gorgeous picture!!! :) xxx


----------



## charlie00134

lovely scan ready :)
Harrogate hospital is about 30 min walk and 5 min drive for me so it was a no brainer, but I love that it's small even if it doesn't have all the facilities Leeds does. I just hope I don't go into labour at work because then I'll be nearest to Leeds st James'


----------



## setarei

Great scan ready congrats on the heartbeat. 

I'm so sorry girly. I wish you a sticky bean in the near future.

AFM I've had a bad migraine since yesterday that I'm hoping goes away soon. Eating enough is hard enough already with my lack of appetite and I don't need a migraine to make it worse.


----------



## Bmama

Great scan & pic readynwilling!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hello all,

First, huge congrats to everyone here!!! I think August is the perfect month to welcome our little bundles! You are also a very chatty bunch. I have been ready this all morning, (while I'm supposed to be working :haha:), and am still only on pg 79). 

I hope its alright if I join you. I'm 31 and my DH is 34. We live in Ontario, Canada and we have been married for 2.5 years, together for 7.5. We have been trying to TTC our first for about 5-6 months and were NTNP for about 9 months before that, (I had some issues with my Crohn's disease at that time which made conception impossible). I just got my first ever BFP yesterday and my DH and I are beyond excited :cloud9:. I am also going through the other related emotions such as shock, euphoric happiness, fear and anxiety but I am guessing that these are all normal emotions for a first time preggo! I just made my first appointment with my doctor on Thursday and am still kind of in awe of the fact that this is all happening. My estimated due date right now is August 23. 

Currently have extremely sore/swollen BBs (which my DH already loves), feel SO tired and getting dizzy spells. Also, having the occassional feeling of nausea too.

I look forward to getting to know all you ladies better as we go through our pregnancy journeys together and having a place to vent occasionally and share experiences. 

Now back to trying to catch up on the rest of this thread...:coffee:


----------



## Bmama

welcome Mrs Eddie, and BIG congrats on your BFP!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## littleone2010

Welcome mrs Eddie, lovely story, congrats on your bfp you must be so happy!! Everyone is so lovely here xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome Mrs. Eddie Congrats on your :bfp:!!!


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Mrs. Eddie. Where are u in ontario?? im in Kitchener :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

readynwilling said:


> Congrats Mrs. Eddie. Where are u in ontario?? im in Kitchener :)

Thank you all for the lovely welcome!

I live in Whitby but work at the Toronto Zoo, so not too far away from you readynwilling!


----------



## swanxxsong

Christmas surprise -- found out today at my family party that we are expecting. 

Estimated due is August 4 but I'm still nursing my LO and my periods have been so random that I'm skeptical as to whether or not that's accurate. 

Excited, nervous and SHOCKED. :)


----------



## setarei

Welcome mrs eddie and swanxxsong.


----------



## CelticNiamh

welcome mrs eddie and swanxxsong:flower:


----------



## charlie00134

welcome and congratulations x


----------



## swanxxsong

Thank you! I'm so excited to get to know you all. Once I'm home and at a computer I will properly stalk the thread accordingly. :)


----------



## Ellberry

Yey!! Congratulations!!! :) :) It's quite hard to keep up with this thread...it tends to move very quick :) xx


----------



## mama d

Pretty scan, readynwilling! Also, welcome to our new August mama's!


----------



## charlie00134

really need to work out how to survive without medicines. mouth ulcer = bonjela to me. only after sticking it in my mouth did I think to read. oh well


----------



## Angelmarie

Congrats on the new bfps! :happydance:

Had my first midwife appointment today - done and dusted until early February. I have been told Im classed as high risk (again) due to previous premature birth, bleeding, previous caesarian sections and now also my thyroid. Looks like the hospital will be my second home again! :dohh: She also said that my plan of having a 'natural' delivery might not be on the cards and the consultant will be very dubious with that much scar tissue. :( 

Scan on Friday and then I can get my Christmas announcement cards done! :happydance:

I just thought - I havent posted my scan pic yet. Im a little concerned as baby looks very low and Im wondering regarding placenta previa? (I havent had anything like it in the past but both babies have been high up?) Am I just being paranoid? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







scan resize.jpg
File size: 113.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## littleone2010

I know, I'm struggling with a bad cold today and I'm fearful of taking anything. Trying natural stuff first but oh my god I would usually pop an ibuprofen and my throat would instantly improve- not now though!! :( xx


----------



## JenzyKY

charlie00134 said:


> really need to work out how to survive without medicines. mouth ulcer = bonjela to me. only after sticking it in my mouth did I think to read. oh well

Do you all have peroxyl there? It's a hydrogen peroxide mouth wash. It works well for mouth ulcers. You mean the little sores inside your mouth right? My dentist said I could use hydrogen peroxide watered down as a mouth rinse. She knew I'm pregnant.


----------



## charlie00134

never heard of that but we might have it. and yes the little sores in your mouth.


----------



## lolpants

Welcome mrs eddie and swanxxsong!

Angel, that does look low on the pic, no idea what it means and may be better to ask on Friday?

Been suffering with major bloat today! jeans actually hurting my tummy digging in!! Gonna have to dust off mat trousers!!!!

Lol xx


----------



## littleone2010

Angel it's probably just the way the shot is taken x


----------



## Angelmarie

I hope so! I guess we will see on Friday. I'll remember to ask questions this time :thumbup: thanks :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Angel I can see why you are concerned, but I think if the midwife didn't mention it or said anything it's fine? Maybe it does not matter? I hope so, maybe you can call and ask to keep your mind at ease!


----------



## mac1979

I'm so happy, I didn't throw up today. However, I have been tooting up a storm. I have a Christmas party for my gym tonight, so hope the nausea stays at bay for that. Welcome to everybody newly joined!


----------



## bloominbroody

Welcome new ladies!!

Not much to update with me, still grumpy lol
kids stressed me out tonight but they're over tired from schools busy schedule x


----------



## mommy247

Today was so stressful at work... I am a cashier and have to stand on my feet at all times. Lately I have been sitting for about a half hour every couple of hours or so. There is this one lady at work that nobody can stand at all! She sees me sitting down and passes by and says "why are u ummm sitting?" so I ignore her because I was attending a customer. So she pages my boss... passes by again and taps my back and says "move and get up!" grabs the chair in front of a customer and moves it. I told her she could of atleast approached me in a more professional manner and said please and thank you. I guess she got mad and called my boss and wanted me in the office. She starts ranting about how its not good to be sitting in a chair while Im taking customers and how some of the other people who can actually sit have doctors notes (which is a complete lie...she just doesn't like me because of the way I talk to her because she expects me to just sit and take her crap all the time) and yada yada... so I tell her "fine youll have ur doctors note in two days".... she asks me why and im like "well everyone here knows im pregnant... I also have back problems" ... then she acts like she never knew I was pregnant! My boss looks at her like "yeah lol u didnt know?:shrug:" I so wanted to choke her!! I HATE MY JOB :cry:


----------



## Bmama

ugh the morning sickness for me is horrible!! Does anyone or have any of the mommy's on here had it as early as 4 weeks? I hear it doesn't start until 6 but it decided to come early for me and hasn't let up. I didn't even make it to work today, barely managed to get out of the car when MS struck. And I stopped my car in front of an elementary school the poor children that had to watch I felt so bad but what could I do?? If anyone has advice on how to cope with MS I'd love to hear it, I'm willing to try just about anything!

Hope everyone else is feeling great!! xxxxx

mommy247- sorry about your stressful day! :hugs: Some people can be just plain rude!! Good thing your boss has your back :)


----------



## mommy247

Bmama said:


> ugh the morning sickness for me is horrible!! Does anyone or have any of the mommy's on here had it as early as 4 weeks? I hear it doesn't start until 6 but it decided to come early for me and hasn't let up. I didn't even make it to work today, barely managed to get out of the car when MS struck. And I stopped my car in front of an elementary school the poor children that had to watch I felt so bad but what could I do?? If anyone has advice on how to cope with MS I'd love to hear it, I'm willing to try just about anything!
> 
> Hope everyone else is feeling great!! xxxxx
> 
> mommy247- sorry about your stressful day! :hugs: Some people can be just plain rude!! Good thing your boss has your back :)

Thank you!:hugs:

I started getting MS at 6w5d maybe and now that im seven weeks it is so awful! I find that a piece of fruity candy always helps or a piece of gum. If I do throw up I make sure to let it all out or ill be sick all day. I also don't take my prenatal until after I have eaten a good amount of food in the morning. I find myself throwing up if I take it on an empty stomach like the bottle says. I also take it after morning sickness is done in the morning part that's when I eat and then either in between or after eating I take the pill..


----------



## bella21

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First, huge congrats to everyone here!!! I think August is the perfect month to welcome our little bundles! You are also a very chatty bunch. I have been ready this all morning, (while I'm supposed to be working :haha:), and am still only on pg 79).
> 
> I hope its alright if I join you. I'm 31 and my DH is 34. We live in Ontario, Canada and we have been married for 2.5 years, together for 7.5. We have been trying to TTC our first for about 5-6 months and were NTNP for about 9 months before that, (I had some issues with my Crohn's disease at that time which made conception impossible). I just got my first ever BFP yesterday and my DH and I are beyond excited :cloud9:. I am also going through the other related emotions such as shock, euphoric happiness, fear and anxiety but I am guessing that these are all normal emotions for a first time preggo! I just made my first appointment with my doctor on Thursday and am still kind of in awe of the fact that this is all happening. My estimated due date right now is August 23.
> 
> Currently have extremely sore/swollen BBs (which my DH already loves), feel SO tired and getting dizzy spells. Also, having the occassional feeling of nausea too.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know all you ladies better as we go through our pregnancy journeys together and having a place to vent occasionally and share experiences.
> 
> Now back to trying to catch up on the rest of this thread...:coffee:


welcome mrs.eddie!!! congrats on your BFP !!


----------



## bella21

mommy247 said:


> Today was so stressful at work... I am a cashier and have to stand on my feet at all times. Lately I have been sitting for about a half hour every couple of hours or so. There is this one lady at work that nobody can stand at all! She sees me sitting down and passes by and says "why are u ummm sitting?" so I ignore her because I was attending a customer. So she pages my boss... passes by again and taps my back and says "move and get up!" grabs the chair in front of a customer and moves it. I told her she could of atleast approached me in a more professional manner and said please and thank you. I guess she got mad and called my boss and wanted me in the office. She starts ranting about how its not good to be sitting in a chair while Im taking customers and how some of the other people who can actually sit have doctors notes (which is a complete lie...she just doesn't like me because of the way I talk to her because she expects me to just sit and take her crap all the time) and yada yada... so I tell her "fine youll have ur doctors note in two days".... she asks me why and im like "well everyone here knows im pregnant... I also have back problems" ... then she acts like she never knew I was pregnant! My boss looks at her like "yeah lol u didnt know?:shrug:" I so wanted to choke her!! I HATE MY JOB :cry:


oh mommy sorry to hear about that!! try to just ignore her and not let her get to you. she obviously had to have felt stupid after even your boss pretty much laughed in her face! and I totally get where your coming from with standing on your feet all day. Im a bartender and work anywhere from 8-11 hour shifts and its horrible! it was hard enough before I was pregnant now my back hurts even more than ever! and dealing with nasty customers is not the best thing for me right now lol I feel like I might snap on them any minute!


----------



## bella21

hope everybody is feeling okay!!! (despite the MS and irritability of course hehe) 

have my first appointment tomorrow! ill keep everybody posted on how it goes!!!


----------



## Barhanita

OH's brother just called me and asked if we are having a baby soon... that's so freaky! I had to answer something indifferent, because we are not telling anyone at all yet, but I felt bad not telling him the truth...


----------



## JenzyKY

I can't imagine having to stand that long. I start feeling like I'm going to pass out. I work 12 hour shifts and they kick my butt. Glad my MS hasn't made me throw up yet. It's only a matter of time though.


----------



## bella21

yeah jenzy its definitely not fun at all. I imagine once I start to get pretty far along ill be working shorter shifts.

barhanita isn't it so weird how that stuff happens? Ive already had a few people ask me if I was pregnant...just randomly too like some regular bar guests that come into my work..."so whats new .. you pregnant or anything?"...really? lol. so weird


----------



## Crystal5483

Note to self... No clementines after dinner... I just threw up :( and it burned from all the acid!


----------



## Sooz

Bmama I started with it before I even got a positive test at 3+2 and its just got worse Im afraid. X


----------



## charlie00134

I've found isotonic drinks, gingerbread and eating help my ms but mine's just nausea really.

I've had some more spotting this morning but I'm trying not to get worked up over it. Midwifes appointment in less than an hour so maybe I'll ask her about it.


----------



## Sooz

She'll probably ask you Charlie. I've always been asked if there has been any bleeding at booking in. X


----------



## JenzyKY

My dr doesn't care unless its soaking a pad with cramps. Still makes me worry! They think I am a crazy person. Whoops.


----------



## charlie00134

that's good then, I really hope she's nice


----------



## charlie00134

well I've had cramps sin e ovulation so I'm past thinking about them lol


----------



## Katiie

So...... Very..... Tired


----------



## charlie00134

well, that wasn't a booking appointment but they stole my blood and stuff.


----------



## bloominbroody

How did it go? Get used to being pricked with a needle, especially first time pregnancy they do bloods pretty much every time they see u from what i can remember. 
I can't wait to have my first mw appointment. It realy makes it real then & u have someone u can call with ur worries.

I've had a stressful morning with the kids & shopping. I think this is how my whole week will be til Santa comes as they're bored.


----------



## Angelmarie

Yeh, I had six vials if blood taken at my midwife appointment yesterday :wacko: appointment was over an hour long but got the reams of paperwork done and got my carry notes and referral to hospital done. Won't see my midwife again until February. 

Feeling utterly demotivated today. Me and DS2 are just cosied up, eating crackers and watching movies.


----------



## charlie00134

it went ok and the mw was nice. wasn't my full booking appointment tho, it was more of a meet and greet. booking is 15th Jan


----------



## CordeliaJ

Had my flu jab this morning, so that's all sorted.

Then, went for my first scan!!
It was great, baby measuring at 6 weeks 4 days which is what I expected, and got to see the little heartbeat flickering away!! Yay!!


----------



## readynwilling

thats awesome CordeliaJ!


----------



## Angelmarie

Congrats, Cordelia! :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

Aww yey! sweet CordeliaJ :happydance:

Love your new pic Readynwilling!!

I still have sooo long before I get seen/scanned/pricked atec , 3 weeks Thursday!! :/

OH bday today, so got the evening off work :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm feeling anxious. My appointment isn't until December 28, and I am not convinced at all that I'm as far along as they think I am. I wish they'd scan to check, but I am doubtful they will. We'll see. 

I'm also nervous because I have virtually no symptoms. Occasional cramping, which is why I had thought my period was coming, but otherwise nothing besides my lack of period for three weeks. 

This is such a mind bending experience. I knew down to about the hour of conception for my first, feeling so out of touch and out of control is scary! LOL.

I know I'll regret it if it happens, but I kinda wish I'd get a little nausea or something just to reaffirm this... xD


----------



## mac1979

I have to find motivation to get up and going today. Our forecast is for 6 inches of snow tomorrow since I will be stuck at home as people drive like idiots during the first big snow of the year I need to get some stuff done today. I am hoping breakfast stays down so I can get going soon.


----------



## bloominbroody

Swan most of us aren't seeing a mw until January i finally see docs this Friday so won't see mw til new yr. Its normal to worry hun x

I've reserved a Mamas & papas Moses basket & stand at our second hand shop to pick up next wk if scan goes well. Its only £15 and dnt pay anything til i pick it up.
Feeling real positive this afternoon, seems my grumpy mood has buggered off lol


----------



## charlie00134

great news on the scan Cordelia. I'm just waiting for the bus home from work now then time to cook burritos. so hungry.


----------



## Guppy051708

yay! Ready, im so excited you are running this list :friends:

I am SOOO glad to be able to squeeze into the August bumps again! I just met as im due August 31st! With DS1 i was due August 23rd, so thats interesting! (of course i didn't actually have him until September :dohh: but hopefully this one will be like DS2 and not decide to play tricks on me :lol:)

I have two boys. I had a 1st tri loss with baby #1. My boys are 27 months and 10 months, so im nervous about having 3 under 3, but i know its for the best, given our circumstances and medical issues. 

It took us nearly 7 months to get our :bfp: with this one as I only had 2 cycles. I was actually supposed to get fitted for the Mirena IUD tomorrow! We were going to call it quits for the long term, so this baby was truly meant to be! We gender swayed :pink: too. hoping for a girl since this is def our last baby and we have 2 boys. Though we would be blessed either way. 

I got my first (very faint) :bfp: today at 10DPOs

i look forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## Guppy051708

:hi: swanxx :lol:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome Guppy!


----------



## Guppy051708

thank you hon! Im very excited but also SUPER SUPER nervous!

Anyone else have some other young children?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

A lot of ladies here have young children, it's my first! :cloud9:

I am sure you will cope with them! I hope you get your girl!


----------



## swanxxsong

:wave: Guppy! :friends: :hug:

I'm nervous about 2 under 2, but am also super excited!

I sat with a calendar today, and I got nowhere other than determining that I think I'm 6 weeks pregnant, not 7. ARGH. This was the only cycle I didn't track DTD. LMAO. WHYYYYY?


----------



## Guppy051708

:lol: dont ya love how that happens?! Figures, huh?! 
hopefully the early scan will help figure that out :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Welcome Guppy! Congrats on your bfp. I recognise you from another thread. Really hope you get your pink bump! :hugs:


----------



## setarei

Aww swanxxsong, I know what you mean about feeling out of control. I knew with my last pregnancy from 2DPO that something was off. This time, I didn't think it was at all possible and only checked because my niece said that there was a baby in my belly (she's 6) and the kitty was protecting me again. I felt so much better getting my HCG checked and then the scan last week. Hopefully the holidays make the time fly by between now and the 28th.

Congrats on the scan cordelia. It makes the pregnancy feel so much more real to have it confirmed by U/S (at least it did for me). 

Welcome guppy. I'll think pink thoughts for you to get your baby girl.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks again to everyone for the really nice welcome, it means a lot. 

Congrats swanxxsong and Guppy on your BFPs too!

Angelmarie that is a beautiful scan picture, I can't wait to get my own. Big congrats!

And yay Cordelia for seeing the HB, you must be so excited.

Glad your appointment went well Charlie!

I feel grumpy and tired today. Anyone else feel like they are walking around in a fog? I try to talk to people sometimes and I am constantly misusing words, people must think I've lost it! Also not so good since I work in communications :haha:

Also, sorry to those of you suffering from MS, I've only had nausea so far, (never in the morning, always at noon), really hoping that it doesn't progress.


----------



## Guppy051708

MS sucks! 
I swear its only gotten worse with each pregnancy :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

Guppy, I am 99% sure I won't get any early confirmation scan. So waiting until 12 weeks is likely. LOL. Blaaaaah! 

Awww Setarei that's so cute!!! My dog acted nuts my first pregnancy. She actually is at my inlaws for a few weeks Bc my nephew is allergic and we just did Christmas with them. So I am curious to see how she acts when I see her this weekend! 

Mrs Eddie I feel grumpy today for no rational reason. And all I want is a nap. lol


----------



## Guppy051708

that blows. :(
maybe if you lied and you said you had no idea they would do it? lol 
but of course, maybe not. I hope the next few weeks go by quickly for ya!

I was mega biotch last night...poor dh :lol:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad I am not the only one experiencing these crazy mood swings. And it is so early too, I shudder to think of what I might be like in 8 months...:shock:


----------



## charlie00134

I really wish I could train my cat not to stand on my boobs


----------



## bella21

charlie00134 said:


> I really wish I could train my cat not to stand on my boobs


hehehe my kitten and chihuahua do the same thing!!! and they hurt soooo bad!


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl:


----------



## charlie00134

She's currently laid on me getting in the way!


----------



## bella21

so had my appointment today...not too much to report! it was basically a meet and greet too. showed me around a bit. asked me a bunch of family history questions. jabbed me with a flu shot. and took 8 tubes of blood!!! :xmas1: 

first ultrasound is on jan 8th!! should be around 9 weeks by then!! 


hope everyone is doing great!

hi guppy welcome!!!

mrs.eddie- totally agree! my mood swings are horrible right now!!


----------



## bella21

lol charlie i hear ya!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Glad it went well Bella! With my first, I cried so badly when they did my bloods. I was so nauseous and that made it WORSE. lol. I am hoping to keep it together this go around! 

Speaking of nausea... Feeling it now. And of course Aria wants to play all crazy like. LOL. 

My dog likes sitting on my chest too. Drives me nuts!


----------



## bella21

thanks swanx!! i could feel myself getting a little light headed because of course i didn't eat much before i went :dohh: but i was fine! i hope you can keep it together this time too !! lol

and yeah not only are my animals constantly sitting on me...anytime someone comes near me (besides OH) my dog starts growling at them haha...i wonder if they know?


----------



## swanxxsong

bella21 said:


> thanks swanx!! i could feel myself getting a little light headed because of course i didn't eat much before i went :dohh: but i was fine! i hope you can keep it together this time too !! lol
> 
> and yeah not only are my animals constantly sitting on me...anytime someone comes near me (besides OH) my dog starts growling at them haha...i wonder if they know?

Aww that's cute!! I believe animals can sense it. When I was pregnant with Aria my dog would not leave my side. She ignored my husband outright and followed me around like a shadow. 

She was the reason as to why I tested actually. 

I have heard other similar stories too. We had a dog trainer helping us prepare for dog + baby and she said they can smell the hormone changes.


----------



## bella21

wow thats so crazy!! maybe thats why she's constantly licking and sniffing me now haha!

your daughter is adorable by the way!


----------



## Guppy051708

i hope you are puking your guts out soon Swanxx :rofl: JK 
im glad you have a bit of [gentle] reassurance :hugs:


----------



## mama d

Anyone else getting little zingers in their uterus? I can't think of a better word to describe them...LOL. Every once in awhile I'll just get a little "WOAH" and it freaks me out. I wouldn't be so worried if I didn't have this dumb SCH.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Charlie I feel you about the cat and the boobs! ouch!

I also find myself mixing up words and not talking properly! It makes me want to speak less....


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi Ladies, mind if I join? Based on my calcluations, I'm due 08/17! I don't get my first scan for quite a while though, so I would love to hear how others are doing things!

Who all is spreading the word to family at Christmas?


----------



## charlie00134

We're telling them as we see them for Christmas


----------



## swanxxsong

:lol: Guppy I hope not! My house would get destroyed by Aria while I was. XD

Aww thanks Bella!! I keep forgetting to upload a more recent photo of her haha. And aww that's so cute about your dog! What kind of dog is she?? I have a terrier. Major lap dog lol. 

Mama d, I feel some occasional sharp and sudden twitches and stretches on and off; is that kind of what you mean? Putting descriptions of pregnancy symptoms into words is a difficult task!


----------



## swanxxsong

We aren't telling anyone but parents until after my first appointment. Since we aren't sure how far I am exactly, we want to have some knowledge. We announced at 8 weeks with Aria. I'm thinking 12 weeks with this one. If I can physically hide it that long anyway!


----------



## Guppy051708

^It can be very difficult!

Hoping4- we are keeping secret until our 20 week scan...if i can hide it that long lol


----------



## Bmama

I am getting quick twinges too, lots of pulling feelings near my hip and back and stomach, honestly it feels like my muscles are stretching out! I occasionally get a cramp in my lower mid section that leaves after less than a minute. This is my first so I have no idea what's normal and what's not ( and whats just gas :haha: ) . My midwife gave me a sheet of complications to look out for the main one this early is bleeding. 

Hope everyone feels good today!! Xxxxx


----------



## mama d

swanxxsong said:


> Mama d, I feel some occasional sharp and sudden twitches and stretches on and off; is that kind of what you mean? Putting descriptions of pregnancy symptoms into words is a difficult task!


Yep, exactly. I feel fine but they just kind of make me jump. Not necessarily painful, just odd. :lol:


----------



## bella21

I'm getting the occasional sharp twinges too! also AF cramps on and off but the cramping and twinges are definitely starting to calm down a bit or I'm just not noticing them anymore! little beans just getting comfy :) :)

swanx we have a chihuahua! major lapdog too! she always has to be touching one of us!

we plan on telling people after the first ultrasound as long as all goes well. close family knows and very few friends that we trust :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Man those of you that ae 6-7 (nearly 8) weeks seem sooo much further ahead than me! (3+4)


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

hey everyone :) welcome to the new ladies, congratulations :) 

so any soon(ish) to be cloth diaper/babywearing mummies?


----------



## Guppy051708

I am :smug: 
both of my boys are BFed, CDed, and coslept at some point. Both still get worn, though my eldest isnt too interested in that anymore but thats probably a good thing since there will only be 2 of us and 3 of them.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

We are telling just our parents and siblings on Christmas, and right now the plan is to tell everyone else once we're in the 2nd Tri - but I'm like you ladies - that's only if I can wait until then. We will certainly be waiting until at least our first scan before telling anyone else though. So exciting!!

I too have been having the same 'twinges' you ladies are speaking of. They don't last long at all. I think it's just things expanding :) Which is a welcome feeling :)

When I had my m/c, spotting was my indicator.


----------



## JenzyKY

I'd like to baby wear. It looks so cute. I don't think I will cloth diaper as they look so big and bulky and I definitely don't want to wash them. Definitely wont cosleep without some sort of bed attachment. That's definitely not a danger I'm willing to do! Sorry, paranoid NICU nurse who will be following every SIDS recommendation.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

yes we co sleep to, my dd is nearly 2 :) hopefully i will be long term brestfeeding too :)


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

babywearing is lovely jenzy, i cannot wait to do it with a teeny newborn


----------



## CordeliaJ

Anyone here not looking forward to telling some of their family? I feel dread about telling my parents in law, I've just written a post explaining it in the first tri forum if anyone else is going through something similar.


----------



## setarei

We were sure we were going to cloth diaper but if there's three, I'm don't know if we'll have the time. Babywearing is a go for us since we don't want to lug around that big of a stroller but I'm with Jenzy on cosleeping. I'd love to do it, but too worried of SIDS so I'll wait until they are older.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

setarei said:


> We were sure we were going to cloth diaper but if there's three, I'm don't know if we'll have the time. Babywearing is a go for us since we don't want to lug around that big of a stroller but I'm with Jenzy on cosleeping. I'd love to do it, but too worried of SIDS so I'll wait until they are older.

So cool, you're havin twins, possibly triplets?! Was this pregnancy assisted? That's so exciting!!


----------



## lolpants

CordeliaJ said:


> Anyone here not looking forward to telling some of their family? I feel dread about telling my parents in law, I've just written a post explaining it in the first tri forum if anyone else is going through something similar.

Yes, me! They went mental when I told them about Phoebe and when I told them on xmas day last yr!! Really dreading telling my folks!!! Luckily they are visiting my brother in France on the day of the scan, so if all is ok I will be doing it via phone afterwards! Kinda sucks, as I'm 33 yrs old, no idea why they get so angry!?! :cry:

:flower: Hello to new ladies - can't believe we have BFPs for 31st Aug already!! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I wont be doing cloth diapers, I don't think I want to be washing them. I already started stocking on diapers to make the expenses less by the time the baby comes. 

I got my second appointment confirmed for january 8th!! Can't wait!!


----------



## CordeliaJ

lolpants said:


> CordeliaJ said:
> 
> 
> Anyone here not looking forward to telling some of their family? I feel dread about telling my parents in law, I've just written a post explaining it in the first tri forum if anyone else is going through something similar.
> 
> Yes, me! They went mental when I told them about Phoebe and when I told them on xmas day last yr!! Really dreading telling my folks!!! Luckily they are visiting my brother in France on the day of the scan, so if all is ok I will be doing it via phone afterwards! Kinda sucks, as I'm 33 yrs old, no idea why they get so angry!?! :cry:
> 
> :flower: Hello to new ladies - can't believe we have BFPs for 31st Aug already!! :happydance:
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...

So sorry you're going through the same thing, it's such a pain! I don't want to tell them because I just want happy vibes :)


----------



## Guppy051708

actually CDing is WAY easier and far less money than ppl make it out...which is typically the same ppl that dont CD :dohh: Ive spent $350 TOTAL on diapers for all of my kids from birth through potty training. My water bill is about $15 per month which is pretty typical for those not CDing. Easy peasy. But hey, im not here to convince, just here to set it straight as someone who is an avid CDer.

Also, cosleeping is not dangerous if you learn how to do it properly, but again, not here to convince as i know everyone has their own comfort level, which i understand. ...i have to admit though, most parents say they wont, then they breastfeed and suddenly all of that gets thrown out the window :lol:

congrats on your second appt. borr! Thats exciting! :dance:
Ive set my first for Dec 31st with the OBGYN but i think i'll just cancel it. Im intending on having another out of hospital birth again, so going to that would be pointless.

We are waiting to tell ppl. As you can see our children are close in age. It was planned that way on purpose, due to some health concerns on my end, but of course ppl do not know these things and pass lots of rude comments along. Also many rude comments for my having two boys and not one of each, so thats another reason we are trying to wait.


----------



## JenzyKY

I desperately want to tell my Mom but DH won't let me since I don't want his Mom to know. She will tell everyone and their brother. I just want some support from my Mom. I don't really have anyone to talk to as I freak out.


----------



## JenzyKY

Guppy, do you have a midwife then who follows you?

There are cosleepers to attach to your bed. There really isn't any reason for the baby to lay next to you. I've seen too much to be ok with it. Very sad and unnecessary.


----------



## readynwilling

Hi everyone! updated the first post... I CD'd J. Def cheaper (and almost as easy as disposables). However i have decided i don't think im going to with this baby. That may change or i may do part time (seeing as how i have ALL the diapers lol). I also Bf, co-slept (till 17 months) and babywear (still do. I <3 my beco gemini!!! )


----------



## Guppy051708

Id love to try a beco!
so far the ergo has been my fav, but id love to try something new!


----------



## Guppy051708

Jenzy, yes. Im going to go with the same two MWs from DS2s pregnancy. Loved them. Wouldn't have it any other way now! I would never go back to the hospital to birth again especially after my DS1 birth experience, unless im high risk or have some complication of course.


----------



## readynwilling

I had a baby hawk and ring sling (which J hated both) and A bnb friend got the gemini and was posting about it - so i looked into it and i though YEP thats what i want. And its been FANTASTIC. I wore her on my front till she was over a year, then switched her to my back. I don't think its great for small babies... but once they are 3-4 months its awesome!


----------



## Guppy051708

sweet! ill have to look into those!


----------



## JenzyKY

Guppy, that's cool. I've never seen any midwives around here. My hospital birth and stay will be almost free though with my insurance so I'm OK with that. I see you used donor breastmilk with your other LOs. I didn't know the general public could get that! Neat. A friend of mine is a donor. She pumps enough for 3 babies and she has one!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Guppy051708 said:


> Also many rude comments for my having two boys and not one of each, so thats another reason we are trying to wait.

Are you saying that you had people giving you rude comments because of the gender of your children??


----------



## Guppy051708

I get my milk from a donor via milksharing. Its a bit different than through a milk bank. Various reasons for that but the biggest is 1.) its by Rx only 2.) its only until the baby is 3 months old and 3.) Super expensive. I think it's like $7 an oz. There are a plethora of other reasons as well. But Im so thankful for our milk donors! Through them i have been able to EBFed my second son. <3

My birth is paid for via insurance too :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Hopin4ABump said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Also many rude comments for my having two boys and not one of each, so thats another reason we are trying to wait.
> 
> Are you saying that you had people giving you rude comments because of the gender of your children??Click to expand...

thats correct. Pathetic, isn't it? Im sure if this one is a boy it will be even worse :sad1:


----------



## Sooz

I don't personally know any friends who said they weren't going to co sleep and didn't end up doing it at least part time- myself included. The nurse actually caught us co sleeping the second day in hospital and said if I was going to do it at least I was using the safest position possible. Its a natural progression with BF I found.

We cloth bum DD. I ordered her a WN Christmas pudding nappy today.

I also wore her until 15 months.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Guppy051708 said:


> thats correct. Pathetic, isn't it? Im sure if this one is a boy it will be even worse :sad1:

Wow, that's awful!! So sorry you have to deal with that :(


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

i just use woven wraps :) x


----------



## readynwilling

Yeah i was in the "I'll never co-sleep" camp. But it just happened. We were BF'ing in bed one night i fell asleep, she fell asleep... and i was OOOPPPSSS.. but it happened by accident a few more times and i just gave up. And GUESS how much sleep i got in the first 4 months?? easily 8-10 hours a night!! i was the most well rested person i knew LOL. But then she hit the 4 month regession... and i don't want to scare all the new mommies to be :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

^I really want one of those too....im thinking dh is going to cap me since i already have like 5 different carriers :blush:


----------



## swanxxsong

bella21 said:


> swanx we have a chihuahua! major lapdog too! she always has to be touching one of us!

Aww fun! Mine is a rat terrier, 12 pounds, and just a little snuggle bug. Though she's still getting used to Aria trying to snuggle her. xD



Xlaura_BellaX said:


> hey everyone :) welcome to the new ladies, congratulations :)
> 
> so any soon(ish) to be cloth diaper/babywearing mummies?

I cloth diaper my baby, and will be CDing this one as well. And I'm super excited for BWing as well. :D I do wear Aria, but I miss using a Moby with her, as it's no longer comfortable when she begins slouching with the stretchiness. 

We co-sleep currently, will likely co-sleep with the second as well. At least room share, since we only have two bedrooms atm. We'll be discussing converting the studio back into a bedroom later in this pregnancy. 



CordeliaJ said:


> Anyone here not looking forward to telling some of their family? I feel dread about telling my parents in law, I've just written a post explaining it in the first tri forum if anyone else is going through something similar.

I'm a little nervous about what extended family may think, as we were really worried our parents might be mad about the "careless" nature of an "oops" baby. They took it well, but I just foresee some people getting stupid about it. However, they can shove it if they can't be happy for us. A baby is a blessing, no matter what. And I'm just bitter today. :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

readynwilling said:


> Yeah i was in the "I'll never co-sleep" camp. But it just happened. We were BF'ing in bed one night i fell asleep, she fell asleep... and i was OOOPPPSSS.. but it happened by accident a few more times and i just gave up. And GUESS how much sleep i got in the first 4 months?? easily 8-10 hours a night!! i was the most well rested person i knew LOL.

yeah, its really the only practical way to BF and not be a zombie :lol:


----------



## JenzyKY

Guppy051708 said:


> I get my milk from a donor via milksharing. Its a bit different than through a milk bank. Various reasons for that but the biggest is 1.) its by Rx only 2.) its only until the baby is 3 months old and 3.) Super expensive. I think it's like $7 an oz. There are a plethora of other reasons as well. But Im so thankful for our milk donors! Through them i have been able to EBFed my second son. <3
> 
> My birth is paid for via insurance too :D

I knew it was expensive in the hospital. They only give it to the really small babies at work then wean them off as they get a little bigger. That's really neat that it was available to you.


----------



## swanxxsong

Guppy051708 said:


> ^I really want one of those too....im thinking dh is going to cap me since i already have like 5 different carriers :blush:

Same! I really want a woven, but I already know he's gonna be like, "Uh, no, you have more than enough carriers.." LOL. 

I'll still persist though. I mean, I won't have to buy a moby since my sister and I share one back and forth, so... that opens up some money there. xD (just gave it back to her for her newborn, due in a few weeks, then I'll get it back when he's too big for it)


----------



## Guppy051708

It was tough finding enough milk to supplement 16oz per day for 10 months, but we have been blessed. should def be able to get him to 1 yr. I pray we have the same luck with baby #3.


----------



## Guppy051708

swanxxsong said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> ^I really want one of those too....im thinking dh is going to cap me since i already have like 5 different carriers :blush:
> 
> Same! I really want a woven, but I already know he's gonna be like, "Uh, no, you have more than enough carriers.." LOL.
> 
> *I'll still persist though. I mean, I won't have to buy a moby since my sister and I share one back and forth, so... that opens up some money there. xD (just gave it back to her for her newborn, due in a few weeks, then I'll get it back when he's too big for it)*Click to expand...

thats a great plan!

I figure i have 9ish months to convince DH otherwise, so maybe i can get one :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

Guppy051708 said:


> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> ^I really want one of those too....im thinking dh is going to cap me since i already have like 5 different carriers :blush:
> 
> Same! I really want a woven, but I already know he's gonna be like, "Uh, no, you have more than enough carriers.." LOL.
> 
> *I'll still persist though. I mean, I won't have to buy a moby since my sister and I share one back and forth, so... that opens up some money there. xD (just gave it back to her for her newborn, due in a few weeks, then I'll get it back when he's too big for it)*Click to expand...
> 
> thats a great plan!
> 
> I figure i have 9ish months to convince DH otherwise, so maybe i can get one :haha:Click to expand...

Precisely! And that's 9 months to stalk the swaps for a good deal for used, or the co-ops for a great deal on a new one. We can stalk facebook together! :lol:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

i ahve a terrible wrap and diaper obsession :/ oops


----------



## Guppy051708

yeesss! im down w that!
send me some links if you know of any!


----------



## Guppy051708

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> i ahve a terrible wrap and diaper obsession :/ oops

:haha: isnt it bliss?! I do not need anymore CDs, at all, but i fear if this bump is :pink:...well i may just have to get a bunch of those cute girly patterns :haha:  with that said i totally will use any of the "boy" CDs we have on a girl, i could care less, but i just want to see some cute feminine fluff! :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> i ahve a terrible wrap and diaper obsession :/ oops

I do as well! Especially with all the cute diaper patterns out there, and the tons of fluff co-ops on facebook... ACK.


----------



## Guppy051708

JenzyKY said:


> I desperately want to tell my Mom but DH won't let me since I don't want his Mom to know. She will tell everyone and their brother. I just want some support from my Mom. I don't really have anyone to talk to as I freak out.

i am having this issue as well.
What do you think you will do?
My mom and I are amazingly open with each other, but she is a blabber mouth, so i regress :lol:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

i told my mum on the weekend and wish i hadnt, shes in overdrive worrying already im not even 12 weeks (my previous birth was a stillbirth) 
as much as i want to worry, its not going to do any good, i want to enjoy this pregnancy!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

^totally. thats a great mindset as well :flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

Guppy051708 said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> I desperately want to tell my Mom but DH won't let me since I don't want his Mom to know. She will tell everyone and their brother. I just want some support from my Mom. I don't really have anyone to talk to as I freak out.
> 
> i am having this issue as well.
> What do you think you will do?
> My mom and I are amazingly open with each other, but she is a blabber mouth, so i regress :lol:Click to expand...

Well, my parents are staying at my house for 5 days around Christmas. I doubt they won't notice anyway. I hope I can get my DH to come around so I don't have to try to hide it.


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah that would help. 
I hope it works out for ya hon :hugs:

we live 10 hours from our friends and family, so it makes things a little easier, but im not good at lying..even on the phone :blush: lol


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

although my mum and sister kinda knew beforehand as i refused chocolate haha, im diabetic and trying to be good.....i NEVER refuse chocolate :p


----------



## swanxxsong

JenzyKY said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> I desperately want to tell my Mom but DH won't let me since I don't want his Mom to know. She will tell everyone and their brother. I just want some support from my Mom. I don't really have anyone to talk to as I freak out.
> 
> i am having this issue as well.
> What do you think you will do?
> My mom and I are amazingly open with each other, but she is a blabber mouth, so i regress :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> *Well, my parents are staying at my house for 5 days around Christmas. I doubt they won't notice anyway. I hope I can get my DH to come around so I don't have to try to hide it.*Click to expand...

Oh man, that would be brutal for me! I found out I was pregnant while at my parents' house, so there was no chance of me keeping it a secret. So we told the grandparents and my sister, since she is a chart stalker of mine anyway. xD I'm worried that his parents will die when I tell them they can't tell anyone for another ~5 weeks, but... :shrug: too bad. :rofl:


----------



## JenzyKY

Yeah and I was a really skinny person with tiny boobs. Now I have a decent belly and MUCH larger boobs. She will notice. :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:

I am chubby and hooters are small and dont grow during pregnancy, due to my condition, so i guess have that going :lol:


----------



## setarei

@Hopin4ABump, I had an ultrasound last week due to bleeding with cramps (at 5+5). Two of them had yolk sacs and the third was empty (but a few days smaller too). We're not sure if it's twins or triplets yet since the third one could be a clot or a gestational sac that hadn't grown a yolk sac yet (it was measuring just under 5 weeks if it was a gestational sac). I was on 50mg of clomid along with ovarian drilling done at the end of August. We also have twins in the family (my sister/mom without meds) so twins was expected but triplets :shock: were not. Hoping to confirm which it is in the next few weeks.

We're holding our breath to find out how many we are having before getting too excited but already started looking at minivans and the like just in case.


----------



## swanxxsong

I have gained a little, it's noticeable to me, but most people will just look at me and think, "Boy she's taking her time working off that pregnancy weight, eh?" Since, well, I still hadn't gotten it all off yet... xD

-lazy-


----------



## swanxxsong

setarei said:


> @Hopin4ABump, I had an ultrasound last week due to bleeding with cramps (at 5+5). Two of them had yolk sacs and the third was empty (but a few days smaller too). We're not sure if it's twins or triplets yet since the third one could be a clot or a gestational sac that hadn't grown a yolk sac yet (it was measuring just under 5 weeks if it was a gestational sac). I was on 50mg of clomid along with ovarian drilling done at the end of August. We also have twins in the family (my sister/mom without meds) so twins was expected but triplets :shock: were not. Hoping to confirm which it is in the next few weeks.
> 
> We're holding our breath to find out how many we are having before getting too excited but already started looking at minivans and the like just in case.

:hugs: about having to go in for the reasons you did, but :xmas1: about the multiples and potential triplets! that makes my head spin thinking about it! :rofl:


----------



## setarei

@swanxxsong thanks for the hug. It was quite scary since I had the symptoms for a couple of weeks (still do), but apparently almost all multiples have some bleeding so I don't get scared anymore when I see it (well a little nervous). My head definitely did (and is doing) some spinning when I found out that we might be going from 0 to 3 kids in 8 months flat ;).

AFM, I haven't gained any weight according to the scale but I look pregnant even to people who don't know me. I'm not sure if it's bloat (I had bloat at 4-5 weeks that went down and then this) or if this is my body making lots of room.


----------



## CordeliaJ

I wish I was having twins!! Haha, not that I'm not happy with my one little bean, just always wanted twins. X


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

borr.dg.baby said:


> Charlie I feel you about the cat and the boobs! ouch!
> 
> I also find myself mixing up words and not talking properly! It makes me want to speak less....

I am the exact same way, I was trying to tell a co-worker a story today and could not get the words out properly. I also am becoming a space cadet but I am guessing that's partially from being tired too...


----------



## setarei

@Cordelia, I wanted twins until I took care of my sister's twins for a few days. I guess I learned my lesson too late :haha:.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

setarei said:


> @Cordelia, I wanted twins until I took care of my sister's twins for a few days. I guess I learned my lesson too late :haha:.

:haha: one of my best friends has twin boys and they are the sweetest but definitely a ton of work. She manages though and you will too!

They got a minivan and she said it was the best purchase they have EVER made.


----------



## bella21

borr.dg.baby said:


> I wont be doing cloth diapers, I don't think I want to be washing them. I already started stocking on diapers to make the expenses less by the time the baby comes.
> 
> I got my second appointment confirmed for january 8th!! Can't wait!!


mines on the 8th too!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Bella I just realized you're also from PA! :wave:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

We're also telling our immediate family at Christmas. My family (my Mom in particular), is going to be super excited. We tend to give each other gag gifts so my DH is going put an itemized list of all the baby things that we need (like a bill) in my parents' presents, we'll see how long it takes for them to catch on, (I may have to record their reaction). 

I am also going to tell my five best girlfriends this weekend as we have our Christmas get together and they will all know anyway when I'm not drinking. Plus two of them are preggers right now too so I look forward to being able to ask them for advice. 

I know some people think it might be too early before a certain time but my philosophy is that I want to enjoy every aspect of this pregnancy and I really want to share it with these people.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

bella21 said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> I wont be doing cloth diapers, I don't think I want to be washing them. I already started stocking on diapers to make the expenses less by the time the baby comes.
> 
> I got my second appointment confirmed for january 8th!! Can't wait!!
> 
> 
> mines on the 8th too!!!Click to expand...

Oh yay! We can wait it out together! I am just so exited but nervous at the same time! :happydance::wacko:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Guppy051708 said:


> actually CDing is WAY easier and far less money than ppl make it out...which is typically the same ppl that dont CD :dohh: Ive spent $350 TOTAL on diapers for all of my kids from birth through potty training. My water bill is about $15 per month which is pretty typical for those not CDing. Easy peasy. But hey, im not here to convince, just here to set it straight as someone who is an avid CDer.

I just read a lot about CD. It really does sound like something I would be able to do, the only thing that really concerns me is that I live in South America, Ecuador, and I read that you need special detergent and goodies like the diaper bag where you keep them and odor control goodies and diaper liners. I am sure there is nothing like that here, cloth diapering is something that is not done. So it would be really hard for me to get all of that, even the diapers I would have to buy some place else, can't find them here. So with my investigations I guess it's not the best option for me. I am environmentally conscious but here in Ecuador it's hard to get access to a lot of things, which is why I am traveling to the states to buy everything for baby in March, with importation taxes and everything, it's cheaper to go there and pay for extra luggage weight than to buy here!


----------



## bella21

omg swanx!! that awesome! what part of PA are you from?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Guppy051708 said:


> thank you hon! Im very excited but also SUPER SUPER nervous!
> 
> Anyone else have some other young children?

yep me I've two under 5 :) I have 5 all together 

I'm so nervous tonight keep thinking I should be more tired send sicker


----------



## bella21

borr.dg.baby said:


> bella21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> I wont be doing cloth diapers, I don't think I want to be washing them. I already started stocking on diapers to make the expenses less by the time the baby comes.
> 
> I got my second appointment confirmed for january 8th!! Can't wait!!
> 
> 
> mines on the 8th too!!! Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yay! We can wait it out together! I am just so exited but nervous at the same time! :happydance::wacko:Click to expand...


yayyy!!! im excited and nervous too!!! but can't wait to see the baby and hear the heartbeat!! I thought about stocking up on diapers today too when I was walking through walmart but I figured id wait until at least the first tri is over incase something happens.


----------



## Bmama

setarei- congrats on the twins/possibly triplets!! How exciting!!! My friend bought a minivan and she too said it was the best investment ever for her growing family. This is our first so we might upgrade to an SUV to also accommodate our fur baby.

ATM- just got off the phone with my midwife for this weird side let side stitch/ muscle pulling-type pain under my ribs that goes to my hips. She said its probably just lots of stretching as I don't have any spotting. FX that's all it is I get so worried with every twinge! 

For the mums that have CD before, do you wash at home or use a service? I've been researching this too as I want to CD, BF and BW!!


----------



## Guppy051708

bella, im originally from central pa! near the penn state area. we relocated to coastal NH in may 2010. i love it here, but central PA will always be home


----------



## Guppy051708

bmama, i wash at home. 
th service is typical very expensive. when we did the math for our location, we would have spent just as much in 'sposies if we used it. its really not hard at all to do it yourself, though i admit if i could afford it i would do it!


----------



## bella21

guppy thats cool! what a small world. Im only about an hour from Penn State...I live in bethlehem (allentown area) :)


----------



## Guppy051708

oh nice! Im from the Clearfield/Dubois Area :D


----------



## swanxxsong

My sister lives in Bethlehem!!!!

I live about an hour from you -- near the Reading area, somewhat. Small world!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh also, no diaper service for me. I wash my own. :)


----------



## bella21

swanx how crazy is that?! were so close to each other!!


----------



## swanxxsong

I know!!!! Small world! lol. Are you planning to deliver at St. Lukes?? My sister is due with her second next month -- that's where she goes. Only hospital I know of in that area haha.


----------



## Guppy051708

it is a very small world! 
When I joined BNB in 2009 there was hardly any Americans on here, so it's a nice change!


----------



## Angelmarie

CDing does appeal to me but I really dont know if I will find time and the stomach to wash nappies all the time. What about when youre out and about? Can you get special sealed bags so they dont stink transporting them home? Do you put liners in and just throw those away then wash the actual nappy? Hmm so many questions! I think i better do some research! 
I think I am going to BW too. I didnt really with my boys but I think I might have to with this one as I will still have my hands full with DS2 so it might make things a bit easier. 
I must admit I co-slept with both boys and never had any problems. I think you girls are right - it makes BFing soo much easier! I will almost certainly be doing it again.


----------



## swanxxsong

I bought a large sheet of fleece at walMart for dirt cheap. I cut wipes and liners out of it. That makes clean up for poop a lot easier. I can either dunk the liner or toss it if we can't get to a bathroom. I have a small travel wet bag for when we are out for the day and a travel one that's larger for weekends to the grandparents. At home we just have a pail liner in a trash can with a lid. I wash about once a week at the moment.


----------



## mommy247

Has anyone tested again and got a lighter test then usual? I should of not tested but was curious and did... the line is very light. Its kind of scaring me. Maybe testing at night wasn't a good idea. My bladder wasn't full either. I have an apt 12/20 so I will talk there and ask during my intake. Im just scared because I don't feel pregnant most of the time besides the MS which can also associate with being anemic, being gassy all the time which also can have to do with my stomach issues. Idk:shrug: I will be so depressed if that tests is telling me im losing the baby...


----------



## Crystal5483

Google "hook effect" it happens when your hcg gets too high for the test to recognize.


----------



## mama d

Follow up scan tomorrow to make sure my hematoma is shrinking and baby is safe...I need lots of positive vibes ladies! :wacko:


----------



## mommy247

Crystal5483 said:


> Google "hook effect" it happens when your hcg gets too high for the test to recognize.

:dohh:wow! thank you so much! This makes me feel even better about my pregnancy now...:hugs:


----------



## Bmama

Sending the positive vibes your way mama D!!! Xxx


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck mamaD!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Fingers crossed for you Mama D!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Good luck tomorrow Mama D!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Best of luck mama d!!!


----------



## setarei

Sending you loads of positive vibes mama_d


----------



## Barhanita

Good luck mama_d!!

Welcome all the new ladies and congrats!

I am singing off for 10 days, as we are going to Montana for Christmas. I hope airplane ride will be not too bad with the nausea. I wish everyone very Merry Christmas or any other holiday you celebrate. Have a great time and I will see you soon. Hope we'll have a ton of new members by then and a lot of good news with nice scans and announcements. Best wishes and see you on the 29th 

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_URNsH4WTE60/TNG3kB8zWQI/AAAAAAAAA0c/XG6oPqdJAss/s1600/merry_christmas_1024.jpg


----------



## setarei

Bye barhanita and Merry Christmas. I hope the plane ride is bearable.


----------



## bella21

swanxxsong said:


> I know!!!! Small world! lol. Are you planning to deliver at St. Lukes?? My sister is due with her second next month -- that's where she goes. Only hospital I know of in that area haha.


omg yes!!!! thats where I'm going for my prenatal care too! its literally 5 minutes down the street from me!! does your sister like it there? my first appointment was today and everybody seemed really nice!


----------



## JenzyKY

Hoping for no nausea for you on the plane! Good luck! Have fun. Hope you have a winter wonderland in Montana. I've never been there.


----------



## bella21

mama d good luck hun!!!!

barhanita hope you have a safe trip and a wonderful christmas!!!!


got all my presents wrapped today woohooo!!!!


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck MamaD! 
Have a safe journey and a Merry Christmas Barhanita

For me on the CD, BF, BW, co-sleep front.
I think I'm going to stick to disposable nappies, my cat will be in everything and at least with a nappie bin which wraps them all she can't get in. plus I think disposable is just better for my way of thinkg, life etc.
I'm going to give BF a go but it really doesn't appeal to me so I don't plan on doing it long. I hate my boobs and I really hate them being touched. I'll try for the first few feeds minimum and if I can keep going but I'm not going to be upset or ashamed to switch to formula.
I'd like to get a sling, carrier thing and DH has said I can but I won't use it all the time, it'll be in combination with a travel system. 
Co-sleeping, I don't plan to co-sleep but if it happens on the odd occasion so be it lol. 

this is my first so any and all of these things may change lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

mama d said:


> Follow up scan tomorrow to make sure my hematoma is shrinking and baby is safe...I need lots of positive vibes ladies! :wacko:

Loads of good luck vibes heading your way :flower:


Barhanita said:


> Good luck mama_d!!
> 
> Welcome all the new ladies and congrats!
> 
> I am singing off for 10 days, as we are going to Montana for Christmas. I hope airplane ride will be not too bad with the nausea. I wish everyone very Merry Christmas or any other holiday you celebrate. Have a great time and I will see you soon. Hope we'll have a ton of new members by then and a lot of good news with nice scans and announcements. Best wishes and see you on the 29th

Have a great trip and hope the plane journey is ok for you 



charlie00134 said:


> Good luck MamaD!
> Have a safe journey and a Merry Christmas Barhanita
> 
> For me on the CD, BF, BW, co-sleep front.
> I think I'm going to stick to disposable nappies, my cat will be in everything and at least with a nappie bin which wraps them all she can't get in. plus I think disposable is just better for my way of thinkg, life etc.
> I'm going to give BF a go but it really doesn't appeal to me so I don't plan on doing it long. I hate my boobs and I really hate them being touched. I'll try for the first few feeds minimum and if I can keep going but I'm not going to be upset or ashamed to switch to formula.
> I'd like to get a sling, carrier thing and DH has said I can but I won't use it all the time, it'll be in combination with a travel system.
> Co-sleeping, I don't plan to co-sleep but if it happens on the odd occasion so be it lol.
> 
> this is my first so any and all of these things may change lol

LOL this is my 6th :flower: and BF is great once you get going the first 6 weeks are hard as you get used to it and learn to trust your body, you will be sore for the first few days as you get used to a baby feeding. Once you do! it is so handy I am to lazy for bottles :haha: but in saying that I really believe in whatever suits mum and a happy mum makes happy baby and if your miserable and not coping Breast feeding don't feel guilty switching whatever works best :flower:

Slings I use them they are so handy I have 3 one is a wrap and the other is the baby comfort ones I prefer my wrap though as it is more comfortable for both baby and I. I used them a lot as well. the third one is a big carrier that my DH use's we love to go walking and kids love running through the tress in a forest and going places were buggy cannot go.

I felt so good last night I was scarring myself something was wrong, why was I not tired or feeling sick! Well woke this morning and it took all I had to not run to the loo and be sick! 

Was any one following a thread in first Tri of a girl who was 9 weeks but doctor thought she was more! it seems to be blocked now I am wondering was it all a joke or something :shrug: 

Oh rang the hospital yesterday about booking in, they are to ring me back today I hope I know it wont be till after Christmas as the clinic I have to go to is on a Tuesday so it could be the 8th which is ok I should see a baby for sure on a scan then!


----------



## twinkletots

mommy247 said:


> Has anyone tested again and got a lighter test then usual? I should of not tested but was curious and did... the line is very light. Its kind of scaring me. Maybe testing at night wasn't a good idea. My bladder wasn't full either. I have an apt 12/20 so I will talk there and ask during my intake. Im just scared because I don't feel pregnant most of the time besides the MS which can also associate with being anemic, being gassy all the time which also can have to do with my stomach issues. Idk:shrug: I will be so depressed if that tests is telling me im losing the baby...

This just happened to me and these lovely ladies pointed me in the direction of the hook effect which eased my mind!! I also don't have a massive amount of symptoms although they come and go a lot.
I am still really enjoying my food and some days don't feel pregnant at all!


----------



## twinkletots

Lots of happy sticky bean vibes mama d!
Happy holidays baranhita!

Anyone else have huge boobs?!! Mine were already double D and am currently bursting out of my underwear. I am only 5'2" so I am starting to look positively indecent :laugh2:


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck MamaD!!! 

Happy Christmas, Baranhita!!! 

Yes! My boobs are getting bigger. I am already a 34e and I'm busting out! Bit nervous as last pregnancy I started off a C and ended up a GG!!! Goodness where I'll end up this time! Probably on the floor after I've fallen over! :dohh::haha:


----------



## Lindsey923

Hi ladies! Haven't jumped in for a while because I was on vacation and have been busy catching up with work and Christmas shopping! 

Girly, I'm so sorry to hear :( Hugs to you!!

I had my confirmation appointment yesterday, just a preg test and a quick exam. Everything looks good so far, scheduled for an ultrasound next Thursday! Very excited but a little nervous about ectopic :/ I don't have any signs but it's routine for my obgyn. My first real prenatal apt is Jan 3! 

We are planning on telling our parents on Christmas. I bought congratulations grandparents cards instead of Christmas and we're going to let them figure it out. :)


----------



## jessi_lou

Hi is it to late fore me to join, my EDD is the 16th of August, we just had our first confirmation scan yesterday and it was super exciting. We go again on the 27th to check the growth and hopefully confirm due date. I am hoping that we will be able to see a heart beat as well.


----------



## Lindsey923

Quick question.. did you ladies bring your DH with you to the first 7/8 week ultrasound?


----------



## CordeliaJ

twinkletots said:


> Lots of happy sticky bean vibes mama d!
> Happy holidays baranhita!
> 
> Anyone else have huge boobs?!! Mine were already double D and am currently bursting out of my underwear. I am only 5'2" so I am starting to look positively indecent :laugh2:

Yep, went from 30GG to 32H already. Make sure you girls are getting fitted properly at somewhere like Bravissimo (and wearing a band size the same as your underbust measurement). I'm somewhat involved in the lingerie fitting industry and wearing the wrong size during pregnancy can cause you so much more discomfort than you need. (Excuse my mini rant )


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Lindsey923 said:


> Quick question.. did you ladies bring your DH with you to the first 7/8 week ultrasound?

My DH came with me and it was great because we got to see the heart beat and he was in shock, I think it's good for them because it sinks in


*barhanita-* Have a good safe trip!! And happy holidays!


----------



## Lindsey923

borr.dg.baby said:


> Lindsey923 said:
> 
> 
> Quick question.. did you ladies bring your DH with you to the first 7/8 week ultrasound?
> 
> My DH came with me and it was great because we got to see the heart beat and he was in shock, I think it's good for them because it sinks in
> 
> 
> *barhanita-* Have a good safe trip!! And happy holidays!Click to expand...

That's great! I wasn't going to bring him because I wasn't sure if we'd really be able to see anything yet. I will be 8 weeks, will that be enough to see a heartbeat??


----------



## Hopin4ABump

WOW I missed a lot in just one night!! :)

*Setarei* that is SO exciting!!! When do you go back for another scan? I was on 50mg Clomid too :) But no twins run in my family.

*Cordelia* I would love twins too!! At least, I say that, but I have no idea the struggles that come a long with it.

*bella/borr* My first u/s is on the 8th, so looks like we'll all be going that day! How exciting.

*mamaD* :hugs: to you, please keep us posted!!

*barhanita* have a safe trip, and have fun!!!


----------



## charlie00134

my dh came to my 6+1 scan and we could see a little blob with a tiny heartbeat. at 8 weeks they'll prob be a fair bit to see :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Lindsey923 said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsey923 said:
> 
> 
> Quick question.. did you ladies bring your DH with you to the first 7/8 week ultrasound?
> 
> My DH came with me and it was great because we got to see the heart beat and he was in shock, I think it's good for them because it sinks in
> 
> 
> *barhanita-* Have a good safe trip!! And happy holidays!Click to expand...
> 
> That's great! I wasn't going to bring him because I wasn't sure if we'd really be able to see anything yet. I will be 8 weeks, will that be enough to see a heartbeat??Click to expand...


This is baby #3 (well #4 if you count the one we lost) but anyways, DH has gone to every scan and up until DS2 he went to every appt. He went to a couple with DS2, but it was quite the challenge as i went with an out of hospital birth facility and that was over one hour away so he couldn't swing the appts with work and all. I would love for him to go to the scans with me this time, i just dont know how feesable it is with a two yr old and a nearly 1 yr old.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Lindsey923 said:


> That's great! I wasn't going to bring him because I wasn't sure if we'd really be able to see anything yet. I will be 8 weeks, will that be enough to see a heartbeat??

I definitely think you should bring him :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Hopin4ABump said:


> Lindsey923 said:
> 
> 
> That's great! I wasn't going to bring him because I wasn't sure if we'd really be able to see anything yet. I will be 8 weeks, will that be enough to see a heartbeat??
> 
> I definitely think you should bring him :)Click to expand...

You can def see the heartbeat by then! You can see the cute little flicker of it :D Plus, it is quite amazing to see how little they are. A lot of people become so profound about the experience bc of how little and different they look. I think it helps with the dad connection too :flower:


----------



## Lindsey923

You've convinced me! Thanks ladies! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Yay! ENjoy :D

I always say drink lots of cold OJ before any scan...they look like little jumping gummy bears at this age :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Have a wonderful trip and Christmas Barhanita!

Twinkletots, totally with you on the boob front, mine are so sore and swollen, already my bras are not fitting well. I'm only 5'3 as well so am afraid by the end of this pregnancy I won't be able to stand up straight...

Welcome Jessi Lou :howdy:

I am definitely going to bring my hubby to the 8 week appointment. A lot of my friends have said (and I believe someone on here just mentioned as well, sorry my non functioning braid doesn't remember who), that it helps make it more real for the guy and is their first real connection to the little bean!

Today I am so tired that I just want to sleep on my desk all day :sleep: Tonight we are going to a basketball game with some friends so it is going to be a late night. I wish I could be at home in bed right now :brat: (sorry, self indulgent rant over)


----------



## setarei

@hoping4abump, I'm seeing a midwife today so I hope she schedules a scan asap. Having my docs switched at 6 weeks really threw all the scheduling we had done out the window so I have no idea what to expect anymore.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Guppy051708 said:


> Yay! ENjoy :D
> 
> I always say drink lots of cold OJ before any scan...they look like little jumping gummy bears at this age :haha:

What does cold OJ do? Make them move?


----------



## Guppy051708

Hopin4ABump said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Yay! ENjoy :D
> 
> I always say drink lots of cold OJ before any scan...they look like little jumping gummy bears at this age :haha:
> 
> What does cold OJ do? Make them move?Click to expand...

Yup :D Anything that is icy cold or surgary gets them moving. I guess at this age it doesn't matter all that much, but when you get the 20 week scan, i highly recommend it if you want to know the sex, bc if they are asleep, good luck getting the potty shot :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

Have a safe trip Barhanita! Praying the MS and plane ride don't cause issues for you! Have a wonderful holiday. :)



bella21 said:


> omg yes!!!! thats where I'm going for my prenatal care too! its literally 5 minutes down the street from me!! does your sister like it there? my first appointment was today and everybody seemed really nice!

My sister really liked it! :D So that's awesome. Such a small world!



charlie00134 said:


> this is my first so any and all of these things may change lol

I found that a lot of my views changed, sometimes more than once, during my 9 months and even once my first was born. Totally natural. And even if they don't, that's fine too. ;) I always swore I'd never co-sleep, for example, and she's still in my bed at 11 months xD For me, I just researched my options and chose what I felt was the best fit for my family. :)



CelticNiamh said:


> Was any one following a thread in first Tri of a girl who was 9 weeks but doctor thought she was more! it seems to be blocked now I am wondering was it all a joke or something :shrug:

I saw that thread, kept checking. I think someone may have reported it or something, saying they felt it was false, because there were so many inconsistencies. She definitely was not 9 weeks, based on the photo. I could bet money on that. But I don't know, it was difficult following her posts due to her typing... so I'm not sure what ever happened with that nonsense. She made another account, came back, was all bent out of shape for being deleted, and then I went to bed. LOL. Didn't get a chance to catch up yet. 


Welcome jessi_lou!


Before my 20 week u/s, I had a milkshake and it definitely seemed to do the trick. She did not stop moving, so we got quite a few nice peeks for the potty shot. :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Lindsey923 said:


> That's great! I wasn't going to bring him because I wasn't sure if we'd really be able to see anything yet. I will be 8 weeks, will that be enough to see a heartbeat??

I was 5+6 with my first ultrasound and we saw the little heart flickering! You will definitely be able to see it at 8 weeks! 

*Hopin4ABump-* GREAT! Now we can all wait together haha 2 weeks and 6 days, but who's counting? :haha:



Guppy051708 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Yay! ENjoy :D
> 
> I always say drink lots of cold OJ before any scan...they look like little jumping gummy bears at this age :haha:
> 
> What does cold OJ do? Make them move?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup :D Anything that is icy cold or surgary gets them moving. I guess at this age it doesn't matter all that much, but when you get the 20 week scan, i highly recommend it if you want to know the sex, bc if they are asleep, good luck getting the potty shot :haha:Click to expand...

I didn't know this, that is so awesome! What is OJ? Sorry I don't know...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

DON'T WORRY---- I'm counting too hehe

OJ = Orange Juice ;)


----------



## Guppy051708

borr.dg.baby said:


> Lindsey923 said:
> 
> 
> That's great! I wasn't going to bring him because I wasn't sure if we'd really be able to see anything yet. I will be 8 weeks, will that be enough to see a heartbeat??
> 
> I was 5+6 with my first ultrasound and we saw the little heart flickering! You will definitely be able to see it at 8 weeks!
> 
> *Hopin4ABump-* GREAT! Now we can all wait together haha 2 weeks and 6 days, but who's counting? :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Yay! ENjoy :D
> 
> I always say drink lots of cold OJ before any scan...they look like little jumping gummy bears at this age :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> What does cold OJ do? Make them move?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup :D Anything that is icy cold or surgary gets them moving. I guess at this age it doesn't matter all that much, but when you get the 20 week scan, i highly recommend it if you want to know the sex, bc if they are asleep, good luck getting the potty shot :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> *I didn't know this, that is so awesome! What is OJ? Sorry I don't know...*Click to expand...

Orange Juice...though what swanxx said sounds good too! lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yes milkshake does sound good, excuse me sometimes I don't know some things, english is not my first language!


----------



## Guppy051708

aww, dont be sorry hon! you're doing fine <3


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Don't be sorry!!

And now...I really want a milkshake hehehehehe!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: me tooo.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I could use a milkshake! :rofl:


----------



## readynwilling

ummm not a milkshake... but a dq blizzard!


----------



## swanxxsong

Ohhhh a blizzard would be amazing right now.


----------



## Sooz

Funny you're all on about milkshake in here, strawberry milkshake is my first craving. :haha:

We had a private ultrasound today and saw one little baby with a beating heart almost straight away.Unfortunately as with my daughter there is also a bleed in my womb so I may have some spotting to come, depends on if it reabsorbs or not. Baby is measuring one day ahead.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

That's great Sooz! Congratulations! Post pics!


----------



## bloominbroody

Evening busy ladies!
Welcome more newbies!!

Enjoy Christmas barhanita! (unsure on spelling)

I saw that thread from hanz was odd but as far as i know she's left the forums now.

On the bra front.. I've been wearing my. Racer back sports bra all weeke its the only bra that's comfortable now. 

On the CD, BF, Co sleeping & BW...
I did consider cloth nappies but i struggle with our family of 4 washing so cloth nappies would literally make it a mountain of laundry daily. We already have two wash baskets which are consistently full.
I always try BF for the first week to give baby the colostrum but after that i do bottles as im not comfortable with getting my books out & im scrap at being discreet lol
i kinda co sleep/slept with both my boys from around 1yr when they had there own big boy single beds. Id fall sleep with them & wake an hr or two later & return to my own bed or not wake at all & spend the night in there beds.
I'll be mixing BW with using the travel system. When weather is tough as it is this winter I'll keep baby snug in a travel system but the summer with newborn will be baby wearing if i manage to fit the sling right. I had one with youngest & it was great for hands free walks.

To get baby active during 20wk scan i have cola last time. It worked a treat!

Last big weekly food shop tomorrow gonna try stock up so i don't have to drag kids shopping next week.

My birthday tomorrow!


----------



## bloominbroody

Sorry so many words miss spelled thanks to my phone guessing for me lol


----------



## littleone2010

Congrats sooz! Amazing news!! Hopefully there won't be any more spotting xxx


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yay, congrats Sooz! :happydance:


----------



## charlie00134

great news on the scan Sooz. 
good luck with the shopping bloomin. 

I'm just on my bus home, feeling poorly tho


----------



## borr.dg.baby

that's great blooming! Happy early birthday! What are your birthday plans?

I read the posts about Hanz, it's so weird I wonder what happened! I wish the admins would tell us if she was found lying or something so we could stop worrying!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I had my progesterone measured at 6 weeks and it was 24.8, so the doctor put me on suppositories and told me to test again after five days, I tested yesterday and my levels are now 39.09, 

I finally got a call back from my doctor, he said that my levels are great and that I don't need to take the progesterone anymore... but I am concerned, wouldn't my levels drop if I stopped taking it?


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

congrats sooz :) i cannot wait for a scan, will have one as soon as ive seen my consultant

anyone staying team yellow? x


----------



## Crystal5483

Borr I was out on progesterone and I was told to take them until 10 weeks which is medical standard as that's around the placenta takes over. I would advise him that you're not comfortable.


----------



## swanxxsong

Great news Sooz! Glad to hear all is going well. :)

I am having major cramps again today. UGH.


----------



## charlie00134

swanxxsong I've been extra crampy and nauseous today. Think it's stretching though, feels weird


----------



## briashxo

I'm due August 4th! <3


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations


----------



## charlie00134

My lovely husband who's been home all day on his own is now ignoring me and playing games on his tablet. Annoyed :(


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats.

Swanxx-hope the cramps ease up :hugs:


----------



## bloominbroody

Borr no birthday plans just a normal day with cards & maybe a pressie or two thrown in. 

I had to walk up a steep hill today, im paying for it now.. Achy ouchness! x


----------



## MzMcCray

Hey girls sorry if this sounds stupid but I saw you were talking about cloth diapers and was wondering how does it work like how do you remove the poop before putting it in a washer is there a liner or something


----------



## mac1979

Soooo, question, we are under a blizzard warning were I live (6+ inches of snow expected). I feel guilty with hubby doing all of the snow blowing as it takes forever. Do you ladies think I would be okay with helping out with a little bit of snow shoveling? I haven't had any bleeding and would stop if I get too tired. I just feel guilty with him doing all the work. Before the pregnancy I worked out hard all the time, so I'm not exactly out of shape.


----------



## Sooz

Here we go ladies:

Meet Limpet at 11mm! The bottom picture shows the heart beat in motion, it's the line with the little blips in it.

https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/2012-12-19190606.jpg

https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/2012-12-19190634.jpg

I also saw my GP again today a and she's given me some new nausea tablets to try and help with it on the days I can't get the vomiting under control. She also noticed I've lost weight and said to keep an eye on it.

Oh and yes we're staying team yellow this time!


----------



## readynwilling

i think you are ok to help out Mac! I shoveled our driveway at 6 months preggo the first time!

As for poop on the CD - if you bf'd you dont' need to "scrape" BF'd poop is pretty watery/runny and its lik 80% water so it just goes right in the washer as is :) if you us formula you can buy flushable or disposable liners if you wish... although i think you can also just rinse into the toilet - they have neat little sprayers that hook up to the toilet tank, and you can rinse into toilet then put into washer! now regardless when LO starts solids and you start getting normal poops - you are going to want to buy the flushable liners :)


----------



## charlie00134

mac1979 said:


> Soooo, question, we are under a blizzard warning were I live (6+ inches of snow expected). I feel guilty with hubby doing all of the snow blowing as it takes forever. Do you ladies think I would be okay with helping out with a little bit of snow shoveling? I haven't had any bleeding and would stop if I get too tired. I just feel guilty with him doing all the work. Before the pregnancy I worked out hard all the time, so I'm not exactly out of shape.

My midwife said "if you got pregnant doing it you can carry on doing it" so if that was your prior level of activity I think that means it was okay


----------



## Sooz

MzMcCray said:


> Hey girls sorry if this sounds stupid but I saw you were talking about cloth diapers and was wondering how does it work like how do you remove the poop before putting it in a washer is there a liner or something

You tip as much of it down the toilet as possible but you do use liners yes, either disposable paper ones or washable fleece. I use fleece.


----------



## MzMcCray

Thanks I'm starting to think I might actually try cd this is our first baby and that seems much cheaper if anyone would like to suggest a type they use or think is good id love for you to share


----------



## Sooz

I love Close Parent Pop Ins as they contain anything! We also find cheap pockets work really well and they make up the bulk of our stash here, along with a few Tots Bots Easy Fits and some custom made Wee Notions. We use fitted lollipop bamboo with little lamb wraps at night. x


----------



## Guppy051708

So precious Sooz <3

mac - i shoveled snow when i was in my third trimester last year :blush: its fine. just dont over do it and the biggest thing MAKE SURE you are not on ice. You do not want to risk falling. Otherwise, just stop if you feel you need to and take breaks if you get light headed. 

MzMcCray View Post - some people use liners, but we dont (added expense and im cheap and purly doing CDs for the $ saving factor :haha:) DS2 is still BFed. BM poop is water solluable, so you dont have to do anything. DS1 is on almond milk. Usually his poops are solid enough to knock into the toilet (watch youtube videos its really not as gross as everyone thinks and ive never touched more poo than someone who doesnt CD). Anyways. If its solid enough you just take it to the loo and knock it in. (you wont touch it, you do it in a way with the actual diaper). If its not solid enough we have a sprayer hooked up to the toilet. Then we just hose it off into the loo. Works great. I never touch poop lol


----------



## Guppy051708

One size FuzziBunz (FB) has been our favorite bc the legs actually adjust. And thats a big deal for us bc one of our boys has skinny thighs and the other one has thunder thighs :haha: I also like Bum Genius. I only do the snaps though and not the velcro..i regretted getting velcro after DS1 turned into a willing toddler and was able to take his poopy diapers off :dohh: lol
We also decided on FBs because we knew we were having more children and they fit birth through potty training so it financially it was the best choice. I wish we could afford the fitted-they look so much nicer- but money is what we needed the most, so thats why.
we have other brands to like Happy Heinys and Blueberrys- love those! Swaddlebees are another favorite as well. but overall the FBs have been the best fit for both of our guys.


----------



## MzMcCray

About how many cd do you use a day... Or how many should I get if I do do cd


----------



## Sooz

They say a minimum of 15-20 depending on how often you wash. Certain types take longer to dry as well.


----------



## mama d

Follow-up scan complete. The hematoma is still there (it's the large black mass to the left of the sac when you're looking at the pic. It appears to be clotting though which is a good sign. I am moving from strict bedrest to modified bedrest...I can work but I have to relax in the evening. No heavy lifting, exercise, etc. Next follow-up scan is 1/3. 

As much as this SCH sucks, it's fun to see the baby so much. We went from looking like a chicken nuggest last week to having a defined head and limb buds today! It's amazing what a difference a week makes right now!

I'm still measuring a day behind when I figured I had ovulated (I had IUI so I thought my dates were pretty accurate). So it looks like I'm due 8/2 instead of 8/1.
 



Attached Files:







photo2.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Guppy051708

I dnt like to do laundry all that often, but you als dont want them sitting in feces or urine for too long either. We safely was 2x per week. we have about 25-30 diapers per kid. I als keep some chinese prefolds and the cheap gerber preflds on hand w a few covers, just case.

Im a big fan f pocket style diapers bc you can stuff them if you have a child that pees alot.


----------



## Crystal5483

Beautiful mama!!


----------



## littleone2010

What an amazingly clear scan pic mama d!! So pleased to hear everything is looking so good! Xxx


----------



## jessi_lou

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> congrats sooz :) i cannot wait for a scan, will have one as soon as ive seen my consultant
> 
> anyone staying team yellow? x

We are wanting to stay team yellow :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

great pics sooz and mama d!!! 

We are for sure going to find out the sex!


----------



## charlie00134

Great scan mama


----------



## MzMcCray

Thanks everyone 
Beautiful pic mama I can't wait for the 10th when.we get to see the heart beat and actually see the baby instead of just the sac


----------



## bella21

beautiful scan mama d!!!


----------



## bella21

Hopin4ABump said:


> WOW I missed a lot in just one night!! :)
> 
> *Setarei* that is SO exciting!!! When do you go back for another scan? I was on 50mg Clomid too :) But no twins run in my family.
> 
> *Cordelia* I would love twins too!! At least, I say that, but I have no idea the struggles that come a long with it.
> 
> *bella/borr* My first u/s is on the 8th, so looks like we'll all be going that day! How exciting.
> 
> *mamaD* :hugs: to you, please keep us posted!!
> 
> *barhanita* have a safe trip, and have fun!!!


soo exciting!! well have lots of beautiful scans to look at that day!!!


----------



## Sooz

Lovely scan Mama! How big is your bleed do you know? Mine isn't SC but it's 2CM at the moment.


----------



## mama d

Sooz said:


> Lovely scan Mama! How big is your bleed do you know? Mine isn't SC but it's 2CM at the moment.

I'm not sure of the size. I should have asked. I think the nerves get the best of me at these appointments. If I was going to them without "issues" I would probably have a clearer head. I swear I was all nerves today until I saw that heartbeat.


----------



## Crystal5483

One more week until my first appt with the OB office. I'm seeing the NP though. And getting my third scan beforehand!!! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

MzMcCray said:


> Hey girls sorry if this sounds stupid but I saw you were talking about cloth diapers and was wondering how does it work like how do you remove the poop before putting it in a washer is there a liner or something

I bought a large sheet of fleece and cut it into liners. Makes clean up easier and then I wash the liners with the diapers. I think I spent 3 bucks on the fleece and barely used half. 

I use a mix of pocket diapers and prefolds. I love my prefolds but the pockets are great for grandparents and church nursery. Kawaii are a great brand of inexpensive pocket diapers -- we love them! And there are a ton of snaps to adjust them to all sizes. But I own a vast variety of diaper brands. :) 

I wash about once a week. I don't know how many diapers I have. I have at least 2 dozen prefolds. I could go longer without washing but my washer nicely fits a weeks worth without being too full. :)

At night I use mostly fitted diapers with either a regular cover or a woolen. Both work very well for our heavy wetter.


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh and I'll add -- we didn't get a diaper sprayer. We just dunk the liner, the poop comes off and we are good to go. My daughter still nurses but is a big time solids eater, so her poops are usually reasonably solid and roll right off the liners.


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm praying they let me have a scan on Friday. I may throw a crazy fit otherwise. Everything that's going on isn't normal and I need to know! 

I see a NP too for now Crystal. I like her a lot. 

Her nurse makes me feel like an idiot though. Takes a lot for me to bad mouth one as it makes me angry as a nurse to hear it. But she doesn't listen! Even though I was petrified last night I didn't call as she wouldn't listen anyway.


----------



## SMGP

Hey ladies! I have been MIA from this thread for awhile! I feel like I missed out on a lot in just a few days! Looks like some of you got scans done! LUCKY!! Some of you are dealing with ms...sorry. : ( 

I haven't delt with either yet! Lucky and not so lucky. 5 weeks today!! Called to schedule my appointment and they won't see me til 8 weeks...:growlmad: so according to her, I would be 8 weeks on January 10th, which is a Thursday, but the nurse that does the first OB visits and all the blood work is only there on Wednesdays...so I have to wait until the 16th of January just to see the nurse to get blood work done etc. THEN on the 22nd, I will finally meet with my OB, so not until I am about 10 weeks! I am soooo mad right now. I really like the office I go to, it is suuuuuper close to my house so hubby will be able to make a lot of the appointments then just go straight to work and I have seen this doctor before for annual exams, and I liked her, but COME ON! I am so jealous seeing all of you getting scans at 6-7 weeks! Uhhhhgggg! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I am sorry SMGP about having to wait that long! The wait is horrible!! :hugs:

Jenzy I am sorry about the nurse, it can be so frustrating to be scared and have no one to talk to (who's supposed to be there for you!), I hope you get your scan on Friday!


----------



## SMGP

jessi_lou said:


> Xlaura_BellaX said:
> 
> 
> congrats sooz :) i cannot wait for a scan, will have one as soon as ive seen my consultant
> 
> anyone staying team yellow? x
> 
> We are wanting to stay team yellow :happydance:Click to expand...


We are staying team yellow as well! :happydance:


----------



## SMGP

borr.dg.baby said:


> I am sorry SMGP about having to wait that long! The wait is horrible!! :hugs:
> 
> Jenzy I am sorry about the nurse, it can be so frustrating to be scared and have no one to talk to (who's supposed to be there for you!), I hope you get your scan on Friday!

Oh wow, that is bad. (About the nurse) Does the doctor have any other nurses they work with? Would you feel comfortable talking to the doc about it? She shouldn't be making you feel like that.


----------



## Crystal5483

Jenzy I will see an OB two weeks after on Jan 9th


----------



## JenzyKY

SMGP, my first scan was supposed to be at 9 weeks so not much different then your OB.

I'm probably overreacting but she just talks down to me the few times I've called. Saying there is nothing wrong. The few times I've called or they've called it has always been her. I assume that she's the only one for the NP. Eventually, I will see the OB but he had no appt til mid january when I made the appointment like December 1st.


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: SGMP. I won't get a scan until 12 weeks so I feel your frustration. :(


----------



## Bmama

I won't get my scan until 10.5 weeks so I feel your pain SMGP and swanxx. I wish I could see what's going on in there!! I'm getting a nuchal translucency scan so that's the best time in the first tri to get it according to my midwife and dr.


----------



## jessi_lou

I am confused by my doctor, I had my first scan yesterday to verify it was not ectopic but he is doing another on the 27th and I will only be around 7 weeks:shrug: Not complaining because I like seeing my little peanut :happydance: but just confused.


----------



## Guppy051708

im not even sure when im getting a scan, but for those of you getting them 12 weeks or later, you could always get the view for the nubb theory :D


----------



## SMGP

JenzyKY said:


> SMGP, my first scan was supposed to be at 9 weeks so not much different then your OB.
> 
> I'm probably overreacting but she just talks down to me the few times I've called. Saying there is nothing wrong. The few times I've called or they've called it has always been her. I assume that she's the only one for the NP. Eventually, I will see the OB but he had no appt til mid january when I made the appointment like December 1st.

I won't even SEE my doc. til almost 10 weeks! And I asked the girl on the phone if she thinks the doc will do a scan our first appointment together (on the 22nd) and she said she wasn't sure..she usually does one between 10-12 weeks so doc. might wait until 12 weeks! (I will be 12 weeks first wee in February) I should have lied about when my LMP was!


----------



## Ellberry

Wow I just had to read 20pages to get here, you ladies move quick :)
I dont know when I will get a scan, I would guess around mid-late january! I have seen a midwife and a doctor so far and I'm seeing the midwife that I will be having (different one to 1st as I want a homebirth) on sunday but no one has done any kind of test yet either!!
If I wasn't having so many symptoms I would be more concerned and needing reassurance but in a way, as much as I want to see what baby looks like now I'm more excited about seeing her/him/them looking more like a baby so I'm almost quite happy to wait now...has taken me a few weeks of fear to get to this point though :)
Hope you're all well x


----------



## Pisces24

Hi all went down to have pregnancy confirmed and docs test was -. She thinks im still pregnant (i have a serious amount of positive tests here) but she wants me back at 8am for another urine test. She wont do a blood test. Been crying all day. No idea whats going on :(


----------



## jessi_lou

Pisces24 said:


> Hi all went down to have pregnancy confirmed and docs test was -. She thinks im still pregnant (i have a serious amount of positive tests here) but she wants me back at 8am for another urine test. She wont do a blood test. Been crying all day. No idea whats going on :(

We are all here for you :hugs: try to relax even though I know it will be hard false negatives happen and you will be using your first morning wee so it will be better


----------



## Pisces24

Can you get that many false positives on digitals frer etc? The doctor said their tests arent as sensitive as what we can buy in the chemist. I just hope im still pregnant and its not a chemical. Ive so many questions... when does a chemical start and how would you know it is one? Sorry for being a pain :cry::cry:


----------



## SMGP

Pisces24 said:


> Hi all went down to have pregnancy confirmed and docs test was -. She thinks im still pregnant (i have a serious amount of positive tests here) but she wants me back at 8am for another urine test. She wont do a blood test. Been crying all day. No idea whats going on :(

Have you PAOS since you go home from the doctor? If you're getting + on your HPT tests, I would say you're pregnant. False positives are almost unheard of.


----------



## Pisces24

SMGP said:


> Pisces24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all went down to have pregnancy confirmed and docs test was -. She thinks im still pregnant (i have a serious amount of positive tests here) but she wants me back at 8am for another urine test. She wont do a blood test. Been crying all day. No idea whats going on :(
> 
> Have you PAOS since you go home from the doctor? If you're getting + on your HPT tests, I would say you're pregnant. False positives are almost unheard of.Click to expand...


I have ye i did an frer.It wasnt blaring positive but it was positive enough to come up within 30 seconds. I did a poundshop test after that and it was positive too.


----------



## Guppy051708

I believe chemicals mc are considered less than 6 weeks. Anything after 6 weeks to the end of the first trimester is a miscarriage. Most people only know they have chemicals because they test early and get positives then they get their periods. With that said, sensitivity on the tests, especially at this early age of development, can make or break having a positive. So fear not! if you dont have cramping and spotting, keep your chin up <3 For now i would just say it's the sensitivity thing. Generally with chemicals you get AF and it's only a little heavier than normal ones. Its not heavy in comparison to a loss after 6 weeks.


----------



## lolpants

Wow so much catching up to do and I was only offline 24 hrs!! :wacko:



Xlaura_BellaX said:


> congrats sooz :) i cannot wait for a scan, will have one as soon as ive seen my consultant
> 
> anyone staying team yellow? x

I'm team yellow this time! :thumbup:



Pisces24 said:


> I have ye i did an frer.It wasnt blaring positive but it was positive enough to come up within 30 seconds. I did a poundshop test after that and it was positive too.

Sounds like you are pregnant to me? :shrug: Hope I am right :hugs:

I have finally been getting some cramps - still no sickness though - boobs being uber sore, peeing a lot more and no AF are my only real symptoms! Gotta wait till i'm 11 weeks on 10th Jan for 1st appt/scan etc.. won't feel real till then!!

Loving all the fab scans!! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## AmandaEliza

Hi all! Just joining the due in August crew. I'm an older mommy---38---and have a fiesty six year old. Got my BFP yesterday. Off to docs Jan 3. Projected due date is August 25. I wish the lines on my tests were darker. Does that matter?


----------



## SMGP

lolpants said:


> Wow so much catching up to do and I was only offline 24 hrs!! :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Xlaura_BellaX said:
> 
> 
> congrats sooz :) i cannot wait for a scan, will have one as soon as ive seen my consultant
> 
> anyone staying team yellow? x
> 
> I'm team yellow this time! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Pisces24 said:
> 
> 
> I have ye i did an frer.It wasnt blaring positive but it was positive enough to come up within 30 seconds. I did a poundshop test after that and it was positive too.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you are pregnant to me? :shrug: Hope I am right :hugs:
> 
> I have finally been getting some cramps - still no sickness though - boobs being uber sore, peeing a lot more and no AF are my only real symptoms! Gotta wait till i'm 11 weeks on 10th Jan for 1st appt/scan etc.. won't feel real till then!!
> 
> Loving all the fab scans!! :happydance:
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...


This makes me feel better! I haven't really been having any cramps and thought it was weird..but it looks like you're like 2 weeks ahead of me and you're just getting them now? 
I don't have my first appt. until 9 weeks and won't meet with my OB until 10 weeks!


----------



## JenzyKY

It took my tests a while. The cheap wondfos showed the least progression. FRER was the best.


----------



## bloominbroody

Beautiful scans mamad & sooz!
Makes me look forward to mine even more x


----------



## SMGP

AmandaEliza said:


> Hi all! Just joining the due in August crew. I'm an older mommy---38---and have a fiesty six year old. Got my BFP yesterday. Off to docs Jan 3. Projected due date is August 25. I wish the lines on my tests were darker. Does that matter?

Congrats!! No, it doesn't matter on the HPT's. If you urine is diluted or you are really early, the lines won't be that dark. My first test was at night and it was very visible, I took the 2nd one probably half an hour after the first one and it took a minute for the line to show up and it was really dark. I tested AGAIN the next morning, FMU, and it was really really dark,


----------



## Pisces24

Thanks for all the support ladies. I'm off to doctors in an hour I did another frer its only slightly darker. Still not sure if the docs test is going to be positive today.


----------



## bella21

good luck at the docs pisces!! hope all goes well hun :flower:


----------



## charlie00134

good luck Pisces x


----------



## JenzyKY

Good luck Pisces!


----------



## charlie00134

for the first time in a couple of weeks I've been able to stomach a good breakfast. sausage butty :) glad my sea bands have helped


----------



## bloominbroody

Gl pisces x
Sea bands are great i wore mine yesterday morning to take away nausea x


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Lolpants i remember you from the august 2012 group :) hopefully this time we will have lo's to take home, i havent gone on that thread for a while its too painful :nope:

on a positive note im 7 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck Pisces! Why won't your doc do Bloodwork?! I would try and insist on it as it is the only sure fire way of proving it. It would put your mind at ease. It took me a few days to get a decent line on an IC (which are the same as the doc ones) but FRER came out great from day one! Good luck. Thinking of you. 

I've started to crave pineapple. But can we eat it?! I know it's recommended to help bring in labour when you're at term so does that mean I should avoid it now?! It's not on the 'avoid' sheet I got from the midwife... Anyone know? :shrug:


----------



## CraftyBean

Hello ladies :flower:

I got my BFP this morning, and it's looking like I'll be due around 18th August. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all. :)


----------



## Pisces24

Hi all doctor , test is still negative. The nurse was quite rude only waited five seconds then binned the test. She done a hcg blood test and ill have results tomorrow. I brought a clear blue digital and two frer with me. She tried to say my frer was negative because one line was lighter than the other. I asked whatssensitivity their tests were and she didn't answer me.


----------



## littleone2010

Oh pisces how rude was that nurse???! There is no need for her to be like that!! Hold tight for the blood results and you will have a clear answer. I'm sorry you are in limbo but a line is a line, I'm shocked how awful that nurse was!! Xxx


----------



## Angelmarie

Sorry you're having such a rubbish time with the nurse. I really think some of these 'professionals' need to take a trip back to med school for a lesson or two in bedside manner!!! Makes me angry. 

Great news on the HCG front! Good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## Pisces24

I've done in total 14 tests. Digital frers boots own brands, pound shop ones. All positive I'm heartbroken here.


----------



## littleone2010

That's mad, surely there must be some thing wrong with their tests?? Try not to think the worst yet Hun. 14 positive test vs some crappy gp tests, I would imagine its thir tests. I'm glad they gave you the blood test so you will have a definitive result xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Agreed! 14 different branded tests can't all be wrong. Stay positive, Hun :)


----------



## Pisces24

Thanks all I can't stop thinking the worst my maternity Hospital won' touch me until iI'm6 weeks . I'm terrified to go to the bathroom in case I will start bleeding.


----------



## MzMcCray

Angelmarie said:


> Good luck Pisces! Why won't your doc do Bloodwork?! I would try and insist on it as it is the only sure fire way of proving it. It would put your mind at ease. It took me a few days to get a decent line on an IC (which are the same as the doc ones) but FRER came out great from day one! Good luck. Thinking of you.
> 
> I've started to crave pineapple. But can we eat it?! I know it's recommended to help bring in labour when you're at term so does that mean I should avoid it now?! It's not on the 'avoid' sheet I got from the midwife... Anyone know? :shrug:

I read you're not suppose to drink a lot of pineapple juice or eat a lot on early pregnancy because it does cause uterine contractions


----------



## jessi_lou

Pisces24 said:


> Thanks all I can't stop thinking the worst my maternity Hospital won' touch me until iI'm6 weeks . I'm terrified to go to the bathroom in case I will start bleeding.

I know it will be hard to wait until the blood test results come back but that is really the only definitive way. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Halliwell

At my work I had a friend who was mad for pineapple all through her pregnancy.. she ate it every single today, just couldnt get enough of it. I think its safe since she was 3 days late!!


----------



## Sooz

Doctors tests are really not that sensitive at all. My doctors never even asked to see a test, let alone have me do one of theirs with either pregnancy. I hope the blood results mean you'll be shoving it in their faces soon! X


----------



## lolpants

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> Lolpants i remember you from the august 2012 group :) hopefully this time we will have lo's to take home, i havent gone on that thread for a while its too painful :nope:
> 
> on a positive note im 7 weeks today :happydance:

Yes - hopefully 2nd August lucky for both of us :hugs: I did pop by after BFP to let them all know, was kinda sad seeing all their profile pics of the gorgeous babies that woulda been same age as ours :cry: I'm 8 weeks today though :thumbup:



Pisces24 said:


> Hi all doctor , test is still negative. The nurse was quite rude only waited five seconds then binned the test. She done a hcg blood test and ill have results tomorrow. I brought a clear blue digital and two frer with me. She tried to say my frer was negative because one line was lighter than the other. I asked whatssensitivity their tests were and she didn't answer me.

When I was pregnant for 1st time with my DD, I did 2 tests then made Drs appt.. when I saw Dr she said 'why are you here, if you have done 2 home tests and they are positive you are pregnant, we rely on them more than our own test'!!!!! :shrug: I would just ignore the nurse and go with your gut...

AFM -I woke up in the early hrs absolutley convinced I'm not pregnant!?! I think its the lack of naseau and other symptoms, plus reading someones thread where they have just had a MMC.. made me really paranoid... I dunno what to do to ease my mind? Trying to not stress about it as can't do anything moret han wait, but it sucks :(
Lol xx


----------



## Pisces24

I just spotted brown there so waiting on doc to call me with what to do next. She's tryingto get the rresults today.


----------



## Angelmarie

What a worry. But still stay positive as a lot of us on here have had spotting and brown is the 'best' type - being old blood. I had a massive bright red bleed last week and things are fine. Hope they can get the results today. Take care :hugs:


----------



## twinkletots

Welcome newbies!
Fingers crossed for you Pisces.

So this time tomorrow I will have had my early scan at 7w4days. I am so nervous tho as most of the time I don't even feel that pregnant. Send me good vibes ladies!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Whoa, I missed a lot in just 12 hours!!! I have lots of questions/comments so I will apologize in advance for this huge post:

*borr.dg* who is Hanz, and what happened? I am curious...

*Sooz* Pictures are perfect!!! So exciting!! :thumbup:

*mamad* What a beautiful miracle! When do you scan again?

*SMGP* I'm not going until my 9th week, if it makes you feel any better! :flower:

*Jenzy* my nurse is a mean one too! When I first found out I was prego I wanted a blood test from my OB to be certain, so I went in. When she called me with results I asked her if my beta's and progesterone looked normal and she said 'well they do now but that's no guarantee that it will stay that way during the whole pregnancy"...which i thought was just rude!! i know you don't have a crystal ball that can tell me I'll have a perfect, healthy pregnancy but geez...

*Pisces* I am so sorry you're dealing with this :hugs: I'm really hoping they will have results for you today so that you can know what's going on. Keep us posted and thinking of you.

*AmandaE* A line is a line! Congrats!

Welcome *Craftybean*! I'm due the 17th :flower: when is your first appointment?

*lolpants* try to remain positive, and stop reading about m/c! I know it's hard, but you are pregnant :) When do you go to doc?

Hope everyone is having a happy day!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Good vibes your way *twinkletots*, can't wait to see the pictures of your precious bean :)


----------



## SMGP

Hopin4abump; So you feel my pain! :hugs: how far along are you?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

SMGP said:


> Hopin4abump; So you feel my pain! :hugs: how far along are you?

I *think* I'm 5w5d :) That's based off of when I think I ovulated, which I was using opk's so I'm pretty close either way!


----------



## charlie00134

Afternoon all, just popping by on my lunch from the longest work day ever lol. Having a funny kind of day, can eat foods I couldn't but basic stuff is making me feel a little sick. And I've gone fro, thirsty to having to think about drinking.
Good luck to all with tests and scans etc x


----------



## Angelmarie

twinkletots said:


> Welcome newbies!
> Fingers crossed for you Pisces.
> 
> So this time tomorrow I will have had my early scan at 7w4days. I am so nervous tho as most of the time I don't even feel that pregnant. Send me good vibes ladies!

Good luck! I've got a scan tomorrow too! Mine is at 10am. I'm nervous too. I know I already had a scan but I was measuring small for my dates so I'm praying tomorrow goes ok. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you too Twinkle! 

I just had my first session of actually throwing up rather than just gagging etc. one of the cats did a stinky poop in the litter tray so I removed it, bagged and binned it but the smell knocked me sideways and I threw up! :dohh:


----------



## Katiie

You can take me off the list girls. 

I've lost it :cry:


----------



## CraftyBean

I'm so sorry for your loss :(


----------



## Angelmarie

Aww so sorry Katiie. :cry: hope you get your sticky rainbow soon. Take good care :hugs:


----------



## CraftyBean

Hopin4ABump said:


> Whoa, I missed a lot in just 12 hours!!! I have lots of questions/comments so I will apologize in advance for this huge post:
> 
> *borr.dg* who is Hanz, and what happened? I am curious...
> 
> *Sooz* Pictures are perfect!!! So exciting!! :thumbup:
> 
> *mamad* What a beautiful miracle! When do you scan again?
> 
> *SMGP* I'm not going until my 9th week, if it makes you feel any better! :flower:
> 
> *Jenzy* my nurse is a mean one too! When I first found out I was prego I wanted a blood test from my OB to be certain, so I went in. When she called me with results I asked her if my beta's and progesterone looked normal and she said 'well they do now but that's no guarantee that it will stay that way during the whole pregnancy"...which i thought was just rude!! i know you don't have a crystal ball that can tell me I'll have a perfect, healthy pregnancy but geez...
> 
> *Pisces* I am so sorry you're dealing with this :hugs: I'm really hoping they will have results for you today so that you can know what's going on. Keep us posted and thinking of you.
> 
> *AmandaE* A line is a line! Congrats!
> 
> Welcome *Craftybean*! I'm due the 17th :flower: when is your first appointment?
> 
> *lolpants* try to remain positive, and stop reading about m/c! I know it's hard, but you are pregnant :) When do you go to doc?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a happy day!

Thank you :) No idea, I only got the BFP this morning so I haven't rung my doctor yet. That's tomorrow's job. :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Charlie: DH tends to annoy me sometimes too; I'm not sure if its what he's actually doing that annoys me or just me being a bit over sensitive right now. Sorry that you are still feeling ill. I am also feeling quite sick today, feels like I'm hung over almost.

Sooz: Limpet is gorgeous, congrats!

Mama D: Beautiful scan, congrats as well!

SMGP: Sorry that you have to wait so long. I am going to my doctor today to confirm pregnancy and will then get my referral and scan booked. Can't wait!

Pisces: I am so sorry that you are going through this :hugs: As everyone has said, I'm sure things will be fine. I have my fx crossed for you and sending you tons of good wishes.

Congrats Xlaura on being 7 weeks!

Sending you tons of good vibes Twinkletoes!

Angelmarie: Sorry that you were ill, I hope you feel better soon!

So as I mentioned above I am going to see my doctor for the first time tonight. Kind of nervous and scared that she will tell me that I am not actually pregnant and this was all a mistake, (which I know is kind of silly but I feel a bit paranoid). Please keep me in your thoughts ladies as I really want this first appointmen to go well. 

I hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Sooz

Katiie said:


> You can take me off the list girls.
> 
> I've lost it :cry:

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Katiie I am so sorry, I can't imagine what you are going through. You are in my thoughts and I am sending you huge :hugs: Take care of yourself!


----------



## Scottish

This thread moves so quickly it's hard to keep up lol

Sorry for your loss katiie :hugs: 

I am just waiting for my midwife appointment just now at docs which is my booking visit!


----------



## JenzyKY

I saw heartbeat!!!!! Measuring 7 and 1! Had more bleeding today and rushed in. Beautiful to see heart beating. I could've watched all day.


----------



## charlie00134

So sorry for your loss Katiie :hugs: 

Glad your scan was good Jenzy


----------



## JenzyKY

I am so very sorry Katiie.


----------



## mama d

Katiie said:


> You can take me off the list girls.
> 
> I've lost it :cry:

So sorry Katiie...:hug:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

So, so very sorry Katiie :hugs: :flower:


----------



## jessi_lou

So sorry katiie


----------



## Hopin4ABump

JenzyKY said:


> I saw heartbeat!!!!! Measuring 7 and 1! Had more bleeding today and rushed in. Beautiful to see heart beating. I could've watched all day.

Congrats, Jenzy :) <3


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yay Jenzy, big congrats :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pisces24 said:


> Thanks all I can't stop thinking the worst my maternity Hospital won' touch me until iI'm6 weeks . I'm terrified to go to the bathroom in case I will start bleeding.

after so many positive test you have to pregnant, a line a line no matter how faint and your nearing 6weeks doesnt the hook effect start happening now because the HCG get to high. good luck I can't believe the nurse was so rude to you


----------



## charlie00134

okay I know we're more easily irritated due to hormones etc but there is a guy eating very loadly on the bus


----------



## Guppy051708

:hug: Katiee :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats Jenzy :dance: How sweet <3


LADIES- i know it's early but have yall thought of names yet? For a girl we are thinking of Macy Victoria. Not sure on the Macy spelling though. & Victoria is after my eldest sister. She is so sweet. I think she will be honored. And i know she will feel good about it since they are unable to have children of their own :(

Boy names...not sure... we like Asher, Ezra, River, and Leo....think we will go with a family name for the middle one, probably Ira, but thats to be discussed.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Guppy051708 said:


> Congrats Jenzy :dance: How sweet <3
> 
> 
> LADIES- i know it's early but have yall thought of names yet? For a girl we are thinking of Macy Victoria. Not sure on the Macy spelling though. & Victoria is after my eldest sister. She is so sweet. I think she will be honored. And i know she will feel good about it since they are unable to have children of their own :(
> 
> Boy names...not sure... we like Asher, Ezra, River, and Leo....think we will go with a family name for the middle one, probably Ira, but thats to be discussed.

Marcy is lovely :) and I like leo 

Boys haven't a clue yet!! 

I am thinking of Molly my Nana nickname she passed in November but I would say nearly 100% I am having a boy so will have to think of another name :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

Sorry that I haven'tbeen around much, I have been busy preparing for the holidays and a Christmas family get together this weekend. 

Sigh... I had some dark brown dried blood when I whiped after i had a BM this morning and than it turned to watery red blood. I had to put on a maxi pad. I have a bad feeling about this. :cry: Right now my lower back is achey a little and I thought it was from wrapping gifts yesterday because my back hurt after i did that but who knows. I feel a tiny bit of crampingbut it isn't much really. . :cry:This is the first time that I have had this and I am hoping it goes away soon. i am worried. My belly bump/ bloat seems to be getting smaller too so I hope that isn't a bad sign. I am hoping that it is just because my ovaries are getting smaller and belly is less swollen after all of the IVF injections and not anything negative happening. :wacko: Gosh I hope everything is going to be alright!!!:dohh:


I am not thrilled that this is happening when I am supposed to leaving to go be with family for the weekend, how the hell am I supposed to be in a good mood when I might be miscarrying right now. :cry: This sucks. :growlmad:


----------



## Lindsey923

Guppy051708 said:


> Congrats Jenzy :dance: How sweet <3
> 
> 
> LADIES- i know it's early but have yall thought of names yet? For a girl we are thinking of Macy Victoria. Not sure on the Macy spelling though. & Victoria is after my eldest sister. She is so sweet. I think she will be honored. And i know she will feel good about it since they are unable to have children of their own :(
> 
> Boy names...not sure... we like Asher, Ezra, River, and Leo....think we will go with a family name for the middle one, probably Ira, but thats to be discussed.

We've had names picked since we got married! Lol Sofia Rose or Travis Michael :)


----------



## Guppy051708

aww ladies those are such cute names!

:hugs: wannabe. I hope it doesn't turn into anything :hug:


----------



## Scottish

Wannabpreggo Sending you hugs and good wishes :hugs: 

I hope it's just your body readjusting after Ivf and wee baba is snuggling in tightly xxxxxxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the well wishes girls!!! I will update if anything changes or if i can manage to get in an ultrasound sooner so I can see what is going on for sure.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Wannabe sending :hugs: your way. FX'd that it's just old blood - and nothing more than that. Have you called your doc? Sometimes with spotting they want you to come in just so that they can be sure all is well. Thinking of you. <3


----------



## Katiie

You can take me off the front page. 
I lost my baby today at 6&4.


----------



## Lindsey923

Hugs to all the ladies who have lost their angels this month :(


----------



## Guppy051708

:cry: :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wannabe, I am so sorry that you are experiencing spotting. As someone else mentioned, you might want to call your doctor to see if they can give you peace of mind or maybe have you in for a check up if you are concerned. I am keeping you in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Guppy051708 said:


> Congrats Jenzy :dance: How sweet <3
> 
> 
> LADIES- i know it's early but have yall thought of names yet? For a girl we are thinking of Macy Victoria. Not sure on the Macy spelling though. & Victoria is after my eldest sister. She is so sweet. I think she will be honored. And i know she will feel good about it since they are unable to have children of their own :(
> 
> Boy names...not sure... we like Asher, Ezra, River, and Leo....think we will go with a family name for the middle one, probably Ira, but thats to be discussed.

We are thinking of Isla for a girl and Logan for a boy!


----------



## CraftyBean

Sending positive thoughts wannabe, fingers crossed. 

So sorry to the ladies that have lost their angels. :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Wannabe - sorry you are going through all of this. It is such a worry but stay positive. I agree with the other ladies - you should call your docs office and see if you can see someone to put your mind at ease. It would be awful if you were stressed out over the holidays. Sending you lots of thoughts, prayers and hugs. :hugs:


----------



## mama d

Lindsey923 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Jenzy :dance: How sweet <3
> 
> 
> LADIES- i know it's early but have yall thought of names yet? For a girl we are thinking of Macy Victoria. Not sure on the Macy spelling though. & Victoria is after my eldest sister. She is so sweet. I think she will be honored. And i know she will feel good about it since they are unable to have children of their own :(
> 
> Boy names...not sure... we like Asher, Ezra, River, and Leo....think we will go with a family name for the middle one, probably Ira, but thats to be discussed.
> 
> We've had names picked since we got married! Lol Sofia Rose or Travis Michael :)Click to expand...

My husband is Travis Michael! Excellent choice! :lol:


----------



## Bmama

so sorry to the ladies who lost their little angels, sending lots of :hugs: your way. :flower:

wannabe hopefully it's just your little bean getting cozy in there. I'll keep you in my prayers today.

Congrats Jenzy on the scan! How lovely to see a little hb!

As for names, we are thinking Evie for a girl and Edmund for a boy. I really like Leo too but OH is set on Edmund if our first is a boy.


----------



## Guppy051708

mama d said:


> Lindsey923 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Jenzy :dance: How sweet <3
> 
> 
> LADIES- i know it's early but have yall thought of names yet? For a girl we are thinking of Macy Victoria. Not sure on the Macy spelling though. & Victoria is after my eldest sister. She is so sweet. I think she will be honored. And i know she will feel good about it since they are unable to have children of their own :(
> 
> Boy names...not sure... we like Asher, Ezra, River, and Leo....think we will go with a family name for the middle one, probably Ira, but thats to be discussed.
> 
> We've had names picked since we got married! Lol Sofia Rose or Travis Michael :)Click to expand...
> 
> My husband is Travis Michael! Excellent choice! :lol:Click to expand...

LOL go figure!


----------



## Lindsey923

mama d said:


> Lindsey923 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Jenzy :dance: How sweet <3
> 
> 
> LADIES- i know it's early but have yall thought of names yet? For a girl we are thinking of Macy Victoria. Not sure on the Macy spelling though. & Victoria is after my eldest sister. She is so sweet. I think she will be honored. And i know she will feel good about it since they are unable to have children of their own :(
> 
> Boy names...not sure... we like Asher, Ezra, River, and Leo....think we will go with a family name for the middle one, probably Ira, but thats to be discussed.
> 
> We've had names picked since we got married! Lol Sofia Rose or Travis Michael :)Click to expand...
> 
> My husband is Travis Michael! Excellent choice! :lol:Click to expand...

Too funny! My husband is Michael but we don't want to do a Jr.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Guppy051708 said:


> Congrats Jenzy :dance: How sweet <3
> 
> 
> LADIES- i know it's early but have yall thought of names yet? For a girl we are thinking of Macy Victoria. Not sure on the Macy spelling though. & Victoria is after my eldest sister. She is so sweet. I think she will be honored. And i know she will feel good about it since they are unable to have children of their own :(
> 
> Boy names...not sure... we like Asher, Ezra, River, and Leo....think we will go with a family name for the middle one, probably Ira, but thats to be discussed.

yes we have names picked already :) Lilah Iris for a girl and probably Isaac Milo for a boy x


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

my oh also loves Zara i do to but if i have my way it will be Lilah :p

also morning sickess has arrived ALL DAY feeling really crappy and want to go to bed x


----------



## Guppy051708

I love Lilah! <3


----------



## charlie00134

We've got names but I'm not sharing  keeping them secret right up to the end :)

Wannabepreggo - I hope everythings okay, have you spoken to your doctor?


----------



## CelticNiamh

wannabeprego said:


> Sorry that I haven'tbeen around much, I have been busy preparing for the holidays and a Christmas family get together this weekend.
> 
> Sigh... I had some dark brown dried blood when I whiped after i had a BM this morning and than it turned to watery red blood. I had to put on a maxi pad. I have a bad feeling about this. :cry: Right now my lower back is achey a little and I thought it was from wrapping gifts yesterday because my back hurt after i did that but who knows. I feel a tiny bit of crampingbut it isn't much really. . :cry:This is the first time that I have had this and I am hoping it goes away soon. i am worried. My belly bump/ bloat seems to be getting smaller too so I hope that isn't a bad sign. I am hoping that it is just because my ovaries are getting smaller and belly is less swollen after all of the IVF injections and not anything negative happening. :wacko: Gosh I hope everything is going to be alright!!!:dohh:
> 
> 
> I am not thrilled that this is happening when I am supposed to leaving to go be with family for the weekend, how the hell am I supposed to be in a good mood when I might be miscarrying right now. :cry: This sucks. :growlmad:

cramping and back pain can be normal this week the baby is taking a growth spurt I remember on my first baby I had very bad back pain and cramping then I had bleeding which lead to spotting for 3 weeks I had a scan at 12 weeks and saw my healthy baby x don't have your self worried sick if you can go get a early scan to put your mind at ease take care


----------



## ZooMa

So sorry Katiie... Good luck Wannabe... 

I hope this isn't poor form sharing my good news, but I had my first u/s today. Measuring 7+5 (a day or two early, but that's ok), HB 165, only one in there! I feel pretty surreal right now, since I lost my first pregnancy earlier this summer at 6+0. Ironically this baby is due right around the date we conceived the last one. 

Here's hoping that all the momma's that might be leaving this thread can join another one really soon!


----------



## ldr

Hey, I'm new here. Due date of 29th August. I'll try to catch up a little, but no way I'll make it through 63 pages!


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome Idr :D We are due around the same time. im due the 31st :friends:


----------



## mama d

ZooMa said:


> So sorry Katiie... Good luck Wannabe...
> 
> I hope this isn't poor form sharing my good news, but I had my first u/s today. Measuring 7+5 (a day or two early, but that's ok), HB 165, only one in there! I feel pretty surreal right now, since I lost my first pregnancy earlier this summer at 6+0. Ironically this baby is due right around the date we conceived the last one.
> 
> Here's hoping that all the momma's that might be leaving this thread can join another one really soon!

Not poor form at all!! That's what we're all here for...good news, bad news, rants, raves! Hooray on your scan! Do you have any pics!?!?!


----------



## Grateful365

swanxxsong said:


> :hugs: SGMP. I won't get a scan until 12 weeks so I feel your frustration. :(

Me too!!! My first appointment isn't until 12 weeks- Jan. 22! Talk about misery waiting....LOL I want to hear a heartbeat or something!:cry:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I love the name Lilah too!

Congrats ZooMa on the u/s, so exciting! :happydance:

Welcome ldr!


----------



## Grateful365

CraftyBean said:


> Hello ladies :flower:
> 
> I got my BFP this morning, and it's looking like I'll be due around 18th August.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all. :)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi Grateful :) :)


----------



## Grateful365

Hopin4ABump said:


> Hi Grateful :) :)

Hey there Hopin! :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

twinkletots said:


> Welcome newbies!
> Fingers crossed for you Pisces.
> 
> So this time tomorrow I will have had my early scan at 7w4days. I am so nervous tho as most of the time I don't even feel that pregnant. Send me good vibes ladies!

Good luck for your scan - sending the vibes :dust:



Hopin4ABump said:


> *lolpants* try to remain positive, and stop reading about m/c! I know it's hard, but you are pregnant :) When do you go to doc?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a happy day!

I know I shouldn't have.. just brought back so many painful memories - and I just had a paranoid moment - feeling better now thanks :flower: 



Katiie said:


> You can take me off the list girls.
> 
> I've lost it :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry to hear this - hope you have a sticky bean very soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:



JenzyKY said:


> I saw heartbeat!!!!! Measuring 7 and 1! Had more bleeding today and rushed in. Beautiful to see heart beating. I could've watched all day.

:thumbup::happydance:



Guppy051708 said:


> Congrats Jenzy :dance: How sweet <3
> 
> 
> LADIES- i know it's early but have yall thought of names yet?

Not yet - I am doing lists this time and waiting till I meet the baby - Phoebe was gonna be Phoebe from the beginning so there was no surprise for everyone, and I kinda wish I had called her Poppy as she was born on Poppy day (11/11)- she has kitten called Poppy instead though ;)



wannabeprego said:


> Sorry that I haven'tbeen around much, I have been busy preparing for the holidays and a Christmas family get together this weekend.
> 
> I am not thrilled that this is happening when I am supposed to leaving to go be with family for the weekend, how the hell am I supposed to be in a good mood when I might be miscarrying right now. :cry: This sucks. :growlmad:

Sorry to hear you are going through this :cry: Hope you can be checked out asap and everything's OK :hugs:



ZooMa said:


> So sorry Katiie... Good luck Wannabe...
> 
> I hope this isn't poor form sharing my good news, but I had my first u/s today. Measuring 7+5 (a day or two early, but that's ok), HB 165, only one in there! I feel pretty surreal right now, since I lost my first pregnancy earlier this summer at 6+0. Ironically this baby is due right around the date we conceived the last one.
> 
> Here's hoping that all the momma's that might be leaving this thread can join another one really soon!

:thumbup: Congrats on your scan - don't feel bad, as has already been said this thread is for unloading good and bad news - we're all here for each other regardless :xmas12: 



ldr said:


> Hey, I'm new here. Due date of 29th August. I'll try to catch up a little, but no way I'll make it through 63 pages!

:xmas3: welcome on board!! 

Lol xx


----------



## jessi_lou

Welcome all the new people :hugs: 
For names we are going with old family names if it is a girl it will be Josephine Louise, and if a boy Lewis Joseph:D


----------



## Sooz

Grateful365 said:


> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: SGMP. I won't get a scan until 12 weeks so I feel your frustration. :(
> 
> Me too!!! My first appointment isn't until 12 weeks- Jan. 22! Talk about misery waiting....LOL I want to hear a heartbeat or something!:cry:Click to expand...

My 12 week scan isn't until 24th January, the scan I had yesterday I paid for privately because I needed to know things were progressing. I'm not prepared to be this ill again for no good reason. :blush::nope:

Congrats to the ladies who've had successful scans today.

Wannabeprego I really hope all is OK. I had three bouts of bleeding with my DD and she hung about in there for a full 40+ weeks. Lot's of ladies bleed, my sono yesterday even said how common it is to find bleeds at early scans sitting dormant in the womb (I've got one this time too). :hugs:


----------



## bloominbroody

Well had a rubbish birthday :(
Hubby seems to have completely forgotten again  
We've only been together about 12yrs!!? I don't wanna have to remind him every yr. The cards on the window sil from family didnt seem to jog his memory. Just saying happy birthday would have been enough for me :(

I know hormones r not helping my mood but grrr!
At least the 4yo kept singing happy birthday to me while Hubby was in work, that was sweet.

Rant over.

Sorry for the loses recently :( x


----------



## JenzyKY

Wannabeprego I have bled or spotted for 2 weeks now. There's a good chance all is ok!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Sorry your DH forgot :(. Boys....


----------



## ldr

Thanks for the welcomes!

Happy birthday, bloominbroody! Sorry your hubby forgot, that sucks. Maybe if you complain to family/friends somebody will take the initiative and remind him next year...?


----------



## Pisces24

*UPDATE*

Went down to the doc surgery again at 3pm. The lab called them and said they weren't going to go ahead with my beta HCG test. :cry::cry: so they cancelled it. I got examined and my cervix is closed although i still had a tiny bit of brown discharge. Got sent to a&e to get looked at. Another negative test at a&e and was left sitting there most of the day. I got fed up and so stressed in the end that i just walked out. Im home now and just got another positive digital test.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

oh gosh how frustrating Pisces hugs to you hopefully all will be ok xx


----------



## bloominbroody

Pisces that's so odd that they're tests don't show up & urs do. If it helps I've had brown discharge/old blood almost daily since bfp (i don't talk about it cos its old news with my stupid body) & my cervix was closed on 6wk scan x


----------



## CordeliaJ

Pisces it sounds like it just hasn't shown up on their tests yet, and especially a good sign if your cervix is closed. When I was first testing it didn't show up on a number of tests but showed up on others. Is there any chance you ovulated later than you thought? Either way each body is different and the hormone may just be fainter for you at the moment. I would try and speak to your doctor (or another doctor at the practice if you prefer), bring in your tests and explain to them that even if you are not pregnant, there is quite clearly something going on for all these positive tests to appear, so please can they help you work out what's going on. It's their job & it's not fair to leave you in the dark about it.

Bloominbroody Happy Birthday! Men can be useless sometimes, just tell him he forgot and he needs to make it up to you. 

Really sorry to all the girls who have had losses, love and hugs to you and FX for next time. X


----------



## bloominbroody

Thanks ldr & jenzy. 
Im just hoping he's doing Christmas this yr as we talked about presents & I've got him his which he's wanted yrs & its hard to get hold of.

I've been moaning on my fb & twitter, i use twitter to moan/brag or whatever as my family don't us it except my brothers (who dnt gossip) & Hubby although he dnt follow me. Its a good venting for these hormones!!

I best try get some sleep im on mythe sofa tonight. Hubby annoying me plus his snoring isn't all that soothing to sleep to.

Finally get to see doc to get the ball rolling with seeing a mw... Just hope see dnt come Monday as mil will be here & i dnt wanna tell her im.pg until its blatantly obvious i have a bump as she turns her nose up at Everything!

Omg sorry ladies im being so so negative! 
I'll take my black cloud & exit the building!
X


----------



## jessi_lou

Bloomin, sorry you are having such a rotten day:hugs:
Pisces I wonder why they canceled your Beta. I am sure that your levels are just a little lower than what there less sensetive tests are able to pick up:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks forkeeping me in your thoughts and prayers girls!!:hugs::hugs:

Well I called my OB's office and told them that i was having some red spotting and they faxed a request for me to get my HCG blood work done at my local lab that I have been going to, so I had to rush to make it there on time because they close at 3pm, so I gotthere at a little after 2:30 and got my blood work done. i doubt if my DR's office will be able to get the lab work before they close today so i am guessing i will probably get the results tomorrow morning. I am hopingand praying that my HCG levels are through the roof which will be a great sign and than they will want to get me in for an ultrasound before the 12/27 appointment. I will update the thread once I find out the HCG results. I am nervous but I am trying to keep up the PMA. The spotting is still there a little bit but it doesn't seem to be getting worse, it is even a little bit lighter now i think. I am praying that this is all going to work out for the best. One minute everything is fine and than the next every thing is crazy.... :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

Katiie said:


> You can take me off the front page.
> I lost my baby today at 6&4.

I am so very sorry for your loss. Big hugs to you hun!!:hugs::hugs:

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd50/medicswife554/loss1.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

bloominbroody said:


> Well had a rubbish birthday :(
> Hubby seems to have completely forgotten again
> We've only been together about 12yrs!!? I don't wanna have to remind him every yr. The cards on the window sil from family didnt seem to jog his memory. Just saying happy birthday would have been enough for me :(
> 
> I know hormones r not helping my mood but grrr!
> At least the 4yo kept singing happy birthday to me while Hubby was in work, that was sweet.
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> Sorry for the loses recently :( x

Sorry your DH isbeing forgetful!!! :hugs::hugs: I really hope he comes to hissenses and that he makes it up to you!!! :hugs:




Pisces24 said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Went down to the doc surgery again at 3pm. The lab called them and said they weren't going to go ahead with my beta HCG test. :cry::cry: so they cancelled it. I got examined and my cervix is closed although i still had a tiny bit of brown discharge. Got sent to a&e to get looked at. Another negative test at a&e and was left sitting there most of the day. I got fed up and so stressed in the end that i just walked out. Im home now and just got another positive digital test.



Sorry that theDR's office is being such a pain and wouldn't do your lab work for you!!:hugs::hugs: That is a good sign that you got a positive digital test though. The urine HPTs at the DR's offices aren'tvery good at all, i have heard they are like somewhere between 50 to 100 sensitivity so they are shit really. Store tests are better. I bet in a few days your levels will be even higher so that even the DR's office tests are positive!! Good luck!! :dust::dust:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

*bloominbroody*- Happy Birthday! :cake: I am sorry to hear about you day and DH, I can totally understand you since my husband is very forgetful as well. 

*Pisces*- It seems like your doctors are being a pain, I am sure you are pregnant, I hope you can get your blood work soon and confirm it. 

*wannabeprego*- I am sorry you are going through this :hugs: I hope the bloods turn out great! 

*Katiie*- I am so sorry for your loss, I hope you get your sticky baby soon :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jessi_lou

My poor DH had to deal with my first breakdown today :blush: my stupid cell kept dropping calls while I was trying to talk to my mum, I really felt like I needed to talk to her at that point :cry:


----------



## setarei

@*Pisces*. That would drive me crazy to have them cancel the HCG for no reason. Do you have another doctor you can ask to test you? Maybe your gp, or someone else you feel comfortable with?

@*wannabeprego*, I've had brown to bright red bleeding (and more than a tiny bit) since my BFP and everything is still working out for me. It's pretty common for multiples and not too uncommon for singletons. I don't remember; have you had a scan yet?

@*bloomin* that sucks about your birthday. And don't worry about bringing a "black cloud over", sometimes you just need to rant and have people who understand listening.

AFM, I've very angry with the midwife I saw yesterday. She was rude (kept yawning), treated me like a complete idiot (showed me a picture of a 1000 woman with one a different color to illustrate 1 in a 1000), and told me that I was screwed for attempting a multiple pregnancy without much of a support system (except my husband) and that I would be lost once the babies came. I was ready to punch something by the end, I would love a great support system to take care the babes from time to time so I can have a break but it's not like I can pick one up at the corner store!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh Setarei she sounds rude! Is there a way you can see another one? I wouldn't put up with her throughout your whole pregnancy!


----------



## JenzyKY

Yes, setarai you need to find one who you click with. Hope there are more available! 

I wish my NP delivered babies. I love her. I'm going to find a way to tell HR how awesome she is. She takes crazy me in and makes me feel normal.


----------



## wannabeprego

setarei said:


> @*Pisces*. That would drive me crazy to have them cancel the HCG for no reason. Do you have another doctor you can ask to test you? Maybe your gp, or someone else you feel comfortable with?
> 
> @*wannabeprego*, I've had brown to bright red bleeding (and more than a tiny bit) since my BFP and everything is still working out for me. It's pretty common for multiples and not too uncommon for singletons. I don't remember; have you had a scan yet?
> 
> @*bloomin* that sucks about your birthday. And don't worry about bringing a "black cloud over", sometimes you just need to rant and have people who understand listening.
> 
> AFM, I've very angry with the midwife I saw yesterday. She was rude (kept yawning), treated me like a complete idiot (showed me a picture of a 1000 woman with one a different color to illustrate 1 in a 1000), and told me that I was screwed for attempting a multiple pregnancy without much of a support system (except my husband) and that I would be lost once the babies came. I was ready to punch something by the end, I would love a great support system to take care the babes from time to time so I can have a break but it's not like I can pick one up at the corner store!

Thanks for the well wishes hun!! :hugs::hugs: My first ultrasound wasn't scheduled until 12/27 so I haven't had one done yet. I should hopefully get my HCG blood work results tomorrow morning and I am hoping that my DR's office will let me have an ultrasound sooner than originally scheduled so I can put my mind at ease and stop worrying so much.

I am sorry that your midwife was so rude to you!!!:hugs::hugs: :growlmad: That was very unprofessional of her, she should of never of said those terrible things she said. Can you place a complaint against her with whatever DR office she works for? You definatly need toswitch DR's because that midwife is a major bitch. I honestly think I would of cussed her out if it was me!!:growlmad:


----------



## lolpants

Pisces & wannabeprego, :dust: thinking of you both :hugs:

@bloomin :cake: Happy Birthday from your fellow bumps!! (Who needs men!? :grr: )

Lol xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Bloomin, Happy Birthday from me!!!!! :flower:



https://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo89/NCLIVE1996/BIRTHDAY/BIRTHDAY02.gif


----------



## brittani

@Bloomin Happy Birthday!!

Big Hugs to the ladies who are going through losses. :(

We have picked out some names, but not sure if they will change down the road or not:
Boy-Conner Allen Maxwell
Girl-Makenna Nicole

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Beemama321

I've been keeping tabs on here, happy to hear all the good news and sad to hear the bad. I'm happy to share the news of my scan today, where we saw not only one heartbeat, but two! We are on :cloud9:


----------



## mac1979

Wow, take a day off and so much to catch up on. I successfully helped with snow removal this morning. We had about 12 inches of snow overnight so it was a chore. We even had thunder snow so it was at least interesting to watch.

Hugs to everybody who lost their babies, hope you get your sticky beans soon.

Bloomin, that sucks about your hubby forgetting, I don't have any advice though, maybe mention how cute is was that your LO was singing Happy Birthday to you all day.


----------



## setarei

Congrats beemama, that's great news!

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes. There are other midwives in the clinic but I'm changing to an OB anyways because they can't handle high risk pregnancies (even though I was told they could). Back to the drawing board to find a doctor. On the other hand my FS, has been so wonderful. He calls me weekly to see how things are going and has phoned in prescriptions/referrals for me so many times when it's really not his job. I really wish he could be my doctor for this pregnancy!


----------



## Guppy051708

congrats on twins beemama!!!
seems like there are many multiples in this group-awesome!


----------



## lolpants

:oneofeach: yey twins!! congrats beemama :happydance:

It's 4.15am here in the UK and I've just got home from my xmas grocery shop! Really not happy as I had a trolley load of stuff and this girl was just sorting hangers on one of the tills and refused to open it for me! She made me use the self scanner and long story short took ages with many problems - ended up with the manager getting involved - and the worst thing about it is I work for the store (not in the store but I manage tyheir twitter and facebook pages) :grr: Gotta go get a few hrs kip now and hope my LO doesn't wanna get up for play time too early :sleep:

Lol xx


----------



## bella21

katiie- so so very sorry for your loss hun :hugs: hope you have a speedy recovery! 

pisces- keeping you in my thoughts!! hope you get some answers soon!!!

bloomin- happy birthday!!! :cake: sorry about DH.... (men) :/

beemama- twins!!!!!!! congrats!!!!!!

setarei- so sorry to hear about your midwife thats awful! hope you find somebody new soon! :)


Ladies congrats on all the beautiful scans!!!


----------



## bloominbroody

Thanks for the birthday wishes ladies :)
I treated myself to some more makeup & socks (exciting! Lol)

My 4yo is poorly :( he's got high temp, achy & unstable on his feet & shivers saying he's cold. My eldest had this a couple of weeks ago. Really hope he's better by xmas day, its not nice being ill at xmas 

setarei how rude of ur mw :/
Is there any way u can change to a different one? Your with her for the next 8 months so u really need someone u click with otherwise when u have worries u won't wanna ask her anything & it shouldn't be like that hun x


----------



## JenzyKY

Wow! More twins!


----------



## bloominbroody

Wow beemama twins!!
I wonder if anyone else is having twins? A couple of u have scans same day in Jan so that'll be exciting!!
X


----------



## charlie00134

I'm so sorry go hear some of you are having a rough time :( I'd respond individually but I'm on my phone and barely awake so I've gotten a little bit lost now.

telling the first of the parents tonight and a part of me really doesn't want to. they all know we were trying and having fertility treatment so they will be overjoyed but a part of me just wants to keep it a secret for longer. I don't get it but I think it's just a crazy thing.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

wow more twins :) im secretly hoping for twins :) x


----------



## Angelmarie

Beemama- twins! :happydance:

Bloomin- happy Birthday! Grr to your DH! Maybe he has a surprise up his sleeve? I'd be dropping some hints about Christmas so he doesn't forget then too!!! 

Hope you're all doing ok. :flower:

AFM: I have my scan in an hour. I'm so nervous as last week I was measuring 3 days too small. Since then I had a bleed, a big temp drop (yes I was still temping :dohh:) then the following day my thermometer broke so I couldn't see if it was a freak incident. I then got a really light hpt (yes I was still testing daily:dohh:) then I realised that was my last test so I couldn't check if THAT was a freak incident! AGH so I'm very nervous for this scan. Keep your fingers crossed please :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

I bet if you diluted your urine with water if you had another test it would be dark again. Hook effect especially at 8 weeks! Fingers crossed the scan is good. I'm sure it will be!


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> @*Pisces*. That would drive me crazy to have them cancel the HCG for no reason. Do you have another doctor you can ask to test you? Maybe your gp, or someone else you feel comfortable with?
> 
> *Setarei I hope they cop on and get on the same page as you! not sure what is going on there I think a scan is what you need *
> 
> AFM, I've very angry with the midwife I saw yesterday. She was rude (kept yawning), treated me like a complete idiot (showed me a picture of a 1000 woman with one a different color to illustrate 1 in a 1000), and told me that I was screwed for attempting a multiple pregnancy without much of a support system (except my husband) and that I would be lost once the babies came. I was ready to punch something by the end, I would love a great support system to take care the babes from time to time so I can have a break but it's not like I can pick one up at the corner store!

I would have been the same!!!! like yea you planned that!! how dare she!! I would tell her I do not want her as my midwife! it your pregnancy and it should be a an exciting time not full of stress and upset from a horrible midwife. 



Beemama321 said:


> I've been keeping tabs on here, happy to hear all the good news and sad to hear the bad. I'm happy to share the news of my scan today, where we saw not only one heartbeat, but two! We are on :cloud9:
> 
> *WHOO HOO huge congrats *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelmarie said:
> 
> 
> Beemama- twins! :happydance:
> 
> 
> AFM: I have my scan in an hour. I'm so nervous as last week I was measuring 3 days too small. Since then I had a bleed, a big temp drop (yes I was still temping :dohh:) then the following day my thermometer broke so I couldn't see if it was a freak incident. I then got a really light hpt (yes I was still testing daily:dohh:) then I realised that was my last test so I couldn't check if THAT was a freak incident! AGH so I'm very nervous for this scan. Keep your fingers crossed please :hugs:
> 
> I was measuring 5 days behind what I though I should have been on my daughter and my test never really got as dark as I would have liked she is 4 now!
> Taking you temps after a + is not recommended as they are no reliable, they can go up and down and it does not mean a miscarriage. I stopped after I got my BFP on my last baby because of that!
> 
> also the hook effect :)
> 
> good luck today :flower:
> 
> 
> I am not feeling as sick this morning, just as well I have a lot of cleaning to do!!! my hubby parents are coming over to baby sit tonight as we have hubby work do!!! hubby done a great job in saying I do not drink LOL :haha: so no one should notice if I say no!!Click to expand...


----------



## Angelmarie

Thanks girls. I did think about the hook effect but didn't have another test to retest with diluted urine :dohh: and I know about the temping but old habits... I just feel in my mind that when I temp it's one small thing I can do. I know it doesn't make sense :wacko:

Waiting for scan now. Soooo nervous. I've been sick and keep going to loo for no reason! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Thanks girls. I did think about the hook effect but didn't have another test to retest with diluted urine :dohh: and I know about the temping but old habits... I just feel in my mind that when I temp it's one small thing I can do. I know it doesn't make sense :wacko:
> 
> Waiting for scan now. Soooo nervous. I've been sick and keep going to loo for no reason! :haha:

good luck and keep us posted


----------



## JenzyKY

Can't wait to hear! I was shaking with anxiety before mine yesterday.


----------



## mama d

Beemama: TWINS!!!! So exciting!!! Congrats to you!


----------



## Angelmarie

I just got out. Baby is fine. Heart beating away. Still measuring 3 days behind but they aren't too worried. 

However they thought they could see a second baby behind but no heartbeat to be seen but they're not sure. Think it's a hematoma so I've been told to take it very easy and expect bleeding. Great. The bit that looks like a blood clot is measuring 5cm. 

The consultant said she obviously couldn't guarantee anything and I've been given emergency numbers for over Christmas. Repeat scan in a week. No photo either. 

So much for a reassurance scan :nope:


----------



## jessi_lou

Angel, it is super exciting about the heartbeat, I am sorry that you did not get the reassurance that you wanted though :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay for heartbeat!! So sorry for the hematoma :(.


----------



## littleone2010

It's super positive angel, fantastic news about the heartbeat and healthy baby. I'm sorry about the clot, and that you didn't gt the reassurance you needed but everything does look good xx


----------



## mama d

Angel: happy you saw the heartbeat but sorry to hear about the hematoma. I have one, too, so if you ever need to chat I'm here! It's stressful but as long as you are being monitored that should help give you a little reassurance. :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Thanks girls. I'm over the moon about the heartbeat. I'm a bit sad that its probably a lost twin as this will be the second time that's happened. Maybe I just can't carry twins:shrug:

I'm annoyed I didn't get a photo as the view was much better than last week but it was all a but hectic with the consultant having to be called out of a meeting. 

Just going to take it easy and try to stay positive. :thumbup:

Thanks for your support! I love this thread!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

playing catch up again!! i'm trying to keep up with you ladies :)

*wannabe* I'm anxiously awaiting your results! :flower:

*bloomin* Happy belated Birthday!!! :) :) :)

*brittani* love the names ;)

*beemama* TWINS!! So exciting, congrats!!!

*Setarei* GL finding a new doc, I'm sure that experience will be more positive than the one you've had. What a pain that MW was!! The nerve...

*Charlie* you'll be glad once you get the news out there so that you don't have to worry about it any longer

*Laura Bella* me too :)

*angel marie* thinking of you hun. I'm sure everything is perfect!! They can never guarantee anything, unfortunately. Keep the heartbeat in the front of your mind!!! :hugs:

*TWIN MOMS* If you don't mind me asking, did you have assisted conceptions, does it run in the family, or was it a complete shock?!


----------



## Sooz

Glad you saw the heart beat angel! They found a bleed at my scan on Wednesday too. Its smaller than yours but they're not remotely worried about it, its also behind my sac. If it comes away it shouldn't affect the baby at all but hopefully mostly it will just reabsorb. 

The only thing they did say is obviously they can't guarantee any bleeding will be from that so would have to get it checked. Over all though its really, really common. I had one in my last pregnancy too- also a possible lost twin.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Bloomin: So sorry about your DH forgetting your birthday and that your LO is sick, sending you belated birthday wishes.

Pisces: I am so sorry that you are still dealing with this. If it makes you feel any better, I had my appointment last night and was speaking with the nurse who did my blood work and she told me that getting a false positive on a pregnancy test is HIGHLY unlikely. So I am sure everything is fine. I would definitely try to see another doctor or demand a blood test; my doctor ordered bloods for me yesterday, which I believe is fairly standard for your first visit.

Wannabe: I have my fx for you Hun! I hope everything is good!

Setari: That MW sounds awful. Don't listen to her at all, you will be fine and plenty of women have wonderful pregnancies with multiples!

Beemama: Wow, more twins! Huge congrats!

Angelmarie: I'm sorry that the scan didn't give you the reassurance that you wanted but glad that all was well with baby!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I had my first appointment with my doctor last night. She basically asked me a few questions about my family history and current health, ordered a bunch of blood work and a urine analysis and then gave me the number of the place where I have to go to get a scan, (I guess I call next week and then book for when I am eight weeks :shrug:). They didn't even confirm my pregnancy, I have to call back on Monday to get the blood results, (which she told me would most definitely be positive since I'd gotten a really strong positive on a urine test). 

The whole thing seemed quite rushed to me; was that a typical experience for those of you who have already gone through your first appointments?

A little disappointed as I had planned on telling my best girl friends this weekend and now we are going to hold off as we don't have confirmation from the bloodwork yet and also we decided it is better to wait until after our family knows.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

brittani said:


> @Bloomin Happy Birthday!!
> 
> Big Hugs to the ladies who are going through losses. :(
> 
> We have picked out some names, but not sure if they will change down the road or not:
> Boy-Conner Allen Maxwell
> Girl-Makenna Nicole
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

Hey Brittani :hi:

Not sure if you remember but I was on the first thread that you created on BnB in July or August. Glad to see you on here!


----------



## bloominbroody

Hey ladies, 
Angel good news on the heart beat!

I saw my doc today, she's happy I've been checked for the bleed at 6wks & is going to pass me onto the maternity unit at hospital which is where i will go from now on for everything pregnancy related.
She said my hernia shouldn't affect pregnancy at all.
Mw should be in contact between 8-12wks but as I've a scan Monday she said it'll most likely be closer to 12 weeks. 

I keep forgetting to buy pickled onions! I can't have a cheese sandwich without them as butter & bread is so boring as my tastbuds want more zing lol tried having salad cream instead as its vinegar-y but its just not the same.

Nausea has set in so my sickness bands are firmly attached to my wrists.

Im real gassy atm & that's making my tummy bloated & feel sick too :/

Glad to feel pregnant now tho! :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Have had some pretty sharp stabby like pains today not sure if it's because my pants are too tight :-/ but I don't like it. Is it 12/26 yet??


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Mrs Eddie* A lot of DR's offices are like that. I think it's so routine to them but they forget it's so HUGE to us, ya know? Sorry it wasn't the best experience you've had :( :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*bloomin* i'm glad you're feeling pregnant too :) :) :)

*Crystal* Sorry for the pains but it's pretty normal!! The 26th will be here before you know it! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Hopin, I was concerned that my Doctor's Office was maybe being negligent or something. I guess it is a pretty routine thing but you're right it is a huge deal to us, especically if its your first time being pregnant!

Crystal, it could also be gas pain too. TMI but I had really bad gas pain we were out with friends on Wednesday. Because I have Crohn's I recognized what it was but if I hadn't experienced it before it totally would have freaked me out as they are quite sharp and intense. I hope that you feel better soon!


----------



## mama d

Crystal5483 said:


> Have had some pretty sharp stabby like pains today not sure if it's because my pants are too tight :-/ but I don't like it. Is it 12/26 yet??

I get them, too. Sometimes it feels like gas, other times it just feels like little zaps. Baby was still there lively as can be so I assume it's very normal. Congrats on becoming raspberries today...it's so fun! Looks like we have the same due date. I was measuring a day behind my original thoughts...apparently ovulated the day AFTER my IUI.


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks ladies. 

It's a weird feeling. Definitely doesn't feel like gas. Almost in my ovary area. Maybe it's the dang cyst. But still worrisome. 

Mama my due date is like 8/2-8/5 based on the varying measurements they've given me lol and my own calculations!! I won't change the ticker until the gender scam as they will determine better the EDD lol :)

Yay for raspberries!! Farthest I've been since DD.


----------



## bloominbroody

Ooh im a raspberry tomorrow too!


----------



## setarei

@*crystal*, sounds like how my cyst pain feels so hopefully that's what it is for you too. It's a sharp shooting pain emanating out of my ovary. It is definitely worse when I put pressure on it (ie tight pants).

@*mrs. eddie*, it all depends on the doctor. Some understand that this is huge for us even though it's routine for them but most seem to have lost their bedside manners. Hopefully it was just a one off and you'll have better visits with them in the future.

@*charlie* good luck telling the family

@*bloomin*. I'm sorry about your babe, I hope he feels better soon. It sucks to be sick during the holidays, especially when you're a kid.

My fertility specialist called me yesterday (after hours) to see how I was doing and I complained to him that I don't know when I would be getting another ultrasound. His office just called me and told me they got me an appointment tomorrow morning. This guy is the best doctor ever!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*setarei* that's awesome that you're getting an u/s tomorrow! i can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yay Crystal and Bloomin, congrats on being and almost being 8 weeks! :happydance:

Setarei that is awesome news, congrats!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I will be offline from now until December 27, travelling and visiting family and friends, so just wanted to wish all of you (and your beans), a very Merry Christmas! :xmas3: Looking forward to catching up then!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

*wannabe-* Thinking of you! Update us on the blood test results! :hugs:

*beemama-* CONGRATULATIONS ON THE TWINS!!! So exciting! I am secretly jealous! 

*Charlie-* GL telling, once I told I just felt so much better and now that I am getting sick and feeling awful it's just a relief to be able to tell people I am not feeling good and they understand it's pregnancy related. 

*angel marie-* I can understand why you are worrying but it sounds like the scan went well! :hugs:

AFM,
I just had an awful day yesterday... Was crying like crazy over nothing all day and nausea and tired. Then I got in a fight with DH, was crying and had to puke, I was puking while crying and peeing (because I can't even hold my pee :blush:, I don't even know if that's normal?). Then I had to shower and wash all the clothes and my DH was still being an ass over everything! 

Things are better today, although MS (all day sickness) has hit hard! :sick: I am staying in bed all day!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

*Mrs. Eddie* enjoy your trip! and Happy Holidays! 

*Setarei*- I can't wait to see your scan pictures! So so exciting!


----------



## Beemama321

setarei said:


> Congrats beemama, that's great news!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the well wishes. There are other midwives in the clinic but I'm changing to an OB anyways because they can't handle high risk pregnancies (even though I was told they could). Back to the drawing board to find a doctor. On the other hand my FS, has been so wonderful. He calls me weekly to see how things are going and has phoned in prescriptions/referrals for me so many times when it's really not his job. I really wish he could be my doctor for this pregnancy!

Congrats on your twins too Satarei!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Does anyone else NOT want to be touched??

DH keeps asking to cuddle and I want NOTHING to do with him lol


----------



## twinkletots

Crystal5483 said:


> Does anyone else NOT want to be touched??
> 
> DH keeps asking to cuddle and I want NOTHING to do with him lol

I totally feel like that Crystal, I did with my lst 2 pregnancies too. Unfortunately for DH I have been pregnant for 71/2 months on and off for the past year so think he is feeling a bit unloved and unwanted but I am just not up for snuggling!

Congrats on more twins!!

Hey angelmarie, I know it's worrying but hoping all turns out well and as long as that wee heart keeps beating it's good news.

Happy hols to those who are heading off


----------



## Guppy051708

here is how we are sharing our news :)

https://secure.smilebox.com/ecom/op...49324d6a42384e7a67304d444d314d6a553d0d0a&sb=1


----------



## Grateful365

Guppy051708 said:


> here is how we are sharing our news :)
> 
> https://secure.smilebox.com/ecom/op...49324d6a42384e7a67304d444d314d6a553d0d0a&sb=1

That is sooooooo awesome Guppy......it made me almost cry! LOL Such a wonderful idea to share the news with your family and CREATIVE too!!!!

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## charlie00134

telling the in laws went kinda meh. they were happy and all but it's their 3rd grandkid. telling my dad next on Sunday. still would have preferred to keep it to myself a bit longer but I'm crazy lol


----------



## setarei

Sorry you didn't get the response you were hoping for. Hopefully your dad is more excited. Do you have any friends who are screamers? Those are always satisfying to share good news with.


----------



## bella21

Crystal5483 said:


> Does anyone else NOT want to be touched??
> 
> DH keeps asking to cuddle and I want NOTHING to do with him lol


definitely!!! Don't want to be touched at all...and in no mood to have sex either...i feel kinda bad :blush: 

mrs.eddie have a great holiday!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry charlie :(


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*lol* setarei, that made me laugh

*charlie* what a bum :( hope your dad makes up for their lack of excitement!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Guppy* i love your video! so sweet! :) :) <3


----------



## twinkletots

sorry to hear that Charlie.
I told my dad yesterday I was pregnant and going for an early scan today, he hasn't even been in touch to see how it went! And after my last miscarriage I text him to tell him what happened and no phone call nothing!!

The main thing is that you and hubby are over the moon and noone can take that away. I will also be sticking with the idea of telling happy friends that are excitable and will be delighted to hear our news. Some folk are just a bit meh!


----------



## Angelmarie

How did the scan go, Twinkle?!


----------



## twinkletots

Angelmarie said:


> How did the scan go, Twinkle?!

It went good thanks Angelmarie. Measuring 7w4days as I thought and heartbeat there which was such a relief.
Docs bedside manner was a bit questionable but hey, you can't have it all!!


----------



## setarei

That's great twinkle. Too bad for the bad bedside manner, it seems to be too common though.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sorry Charlie you didn't get the best reaction!

Guppy the video made me cry (possibly hormones and the fact that I now cry over everything :haha:), it was really sweet! 

Good news on the scan twinkletots!!!


----------



## mac1979

So, I called my Dr's office and they said they will do an ultrasound on my appointment next week if I tell them I'm not sure when my last period was. Now, I know exactly when I last had my period and when I ovulated...but is it okay to fib a little bit in this case so I can see my nub? :winkwink:


----------



## JenzyKY

Lie lie lie!


----------



## Angelmarie

Great news on the scan, Twinkle! That's what we like- happy heartbeats and otherwise uneventful scans! :happydance: did you get a picture? 

Mac- I think I would be telling a little white lie in your position. :winkwink:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I would lie Mac....!! :blush:


----------



## CordeliaJ

Just say you *think* this is when your last one was, but you can't really remember - that'll be good enough. Can't you also say you're concerned whether or not it's ectopic, and you'd like them to check? That's why I had an early scan.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

thats amazing guppy :)


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

woops meant to qoute lol


----------



## twinkletots

Think of it more as hormone related short term memory failure rather than a lie Mac!

No pic angel but I didn't mind. Was just so overjoyed to see a heartbeat that was enough. Also my dh was in waiting room and wanted to get out asap to tell him good news.

My god pregnancy is the most precious, stressful, mind boggling time of your life


----------



## CordeliaJ

Talking about pregnancy being stressful, man, I had no idea! I thought yeah maybe it's tiring and you're a bit slow, but I never thought it would be like this. Don't get me wrong, I'm so happy I've got the little bean, but everyday is just such a struggle. Like being permanently on your worst period with added vomit. Yuck. Sorry I'm just so annoyed right now that I can't eat any dinner, haha. DH just came home with Christmas food shopping, it all looks like such yummy stuff but the thought of eating any of it makes me want to barf.
In other news my pregnancy pillow arrived today and it is HUGE and awesome :D


----------



## Guppy051708

mac1979 said:


> So, I called my Dr's office and they said they will do an ultrasound on my appointment next week if I tell them I'm not sure when my last period was. Now, I know exactly when I last had my period and when I ovulated...but is it okay to fib a little bit in this case so I can see my nub? :winkwink:

nub theory doesn't work until 12 weeks :flower:

honestly, i would want to go by my EDD of ov. bc if you go far overdue according to the other one, then they'll pressure you for induction. Ov. EDD is always way more accurate than ultrasound or any other theory for that matter. but only 5% of women go on their due dates anyways.


----------



## setarei

@*mac*, I recommend that you: "lie, lie until your pants are on fire" - Frasier ;).


----------



## Crystal5483

Fib fib fib!


----------



## lolpants

Guppy051708 said:


> here is how we are sharing our news :)
> 
> https://secure.smilebox.com/ecom/op...49324d6a42384e7a67304d444d314d6a553d0d0a&sb=1

That is awesome!

Lol xx


----------



## Crystal5483

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/D551826B-5EA7-4D9A-973A-AF8E9C209377-30263-000005889ECD4400.jpg

8 weeks :)


----------



## Angelmarie

Wow thats a good bump, Crystal! :thumbup:


----------



## jessi_lou

I say Fib :D


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks Angel but its mostly fat LOL :blush:


----------



## CordeliaJ

Crystal5483 said:


> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/D551826B-5EA7-4D9A-973A-AF8E9C209377-30263-000005889ECD4400.jpg
> 
> 8 weeks :)

Beautiful bump Crystal! Are you managing to hide it from anyone? I'll be almost 8 weeks when I see my in laws next week, and my bump is pretty similar to yours. Trying to work out what I can wear to make it less obvious :S


----------



## Crystal5483

I've been avoiding family but I need to find something to hide it for Xmas eve and Xmas day as I don't want them to know until my next ultrasound and closer to 12 weeks. It's unfortunately the day after Xmas when I get my next scan. 

I was thinking of a loose tank and a cardigan.


----------



## Angelmarie

Have any of you had to go into maternity wear full time yet?


----------



## Guppy051708

^Ive been in them since i gave birth last :blush:

Ok, we have *officially* decided on names. We knew we wanted to do Macy Victoria but wasn't sure on spelling. We decided to stick to the Macy spelling. For boys we are going with Ezra Sullivan. ...im loving the prospects of "Sully" as nn too 


great bump Crystal!


----------



## Crystal5483

Not yet Angel but I think I'm heading there soon!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

I have gotten some good news since the spotting episode from yesterday. I got my blood work results today and I managed to get an ultrasound today!! :thumbup:

Here is a link to my pregnancy journal!!! Pop over to find out how many babies I am cooking and to see my ultrasound picture!!!!:happydance::happydance:


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...egos-ivf-icsi-miracle-after-3-years-lttc.html


----------



## setarei

@*wannabeprego*, yay more multiples (I'll keep the secret so people can see from your journal). Was there a clot or is the bleeding due to the multiples? I'm so glad you got your answer so you can relax.

@*crystal*, that is a great bump. Mine isn't nearly that round which makes me look more fat than pregnant.


----------



## setarei

Nevermind, wannabeprego. I got my answering by reading the entire journal instead of skiming it :blush:.


----------



## Angelmarie

Congrats, Wannabe!!! Great news! So exciting! :cloud9::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

wow congrats wannabe!


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats Wannabe!!!


----------



## lolpants

Yey congrats!!! (although your ticker gives it away ;) )

Lol xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the congrats and well wishes girls!!!! I really appreciate it:hugs::flower:

@lolpants, yeah that is true that my ticker did kind of give away the secret!!! LOL!!! :haha::blush:


----------



## swanxxsong

I've been wearing maternity on and off since I had my last baby. So I am still occasionally wearing my maternity jeans now.


----------



## mama d

Yay, wannabe! What a beautiful Christmas gift!


----------



## Crystal5483

Mama I still love your scan picture!


----------



## mama d

Crystal5483 said:


> Mama I still love your scan picture!

Haha, thanks! The ultrasound tech thought it looked like he/she was holding on to a balloon! Lol!


----------



## bella21

wannabe!! congrats!!! so many twins its great!!! :) glad you finally got some reassuring answers!


----------



## CraftyBean

More August twins! How wonderful! Congratulations :happydance:

Anyone else suffering insomnia despite being tired enough to sleep standing up? :cry: currently drinking decaf and trying to pretend its full fat :blush:

In other news, I have my first appointment on 8th Jan. :)


----------



## Sholi

Hi ladies, i had a sneaky scan yesterday and everything is good. There was one baby, took chlomid so aware of the possibility of twins. It was 12.6 mm and i heard the heartbeat. Very happy and feeling more peaceful now.


----------



## bloominbroody

Crystal5483 said:


> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/D551826B-5EA7-4D9A-973A-AF8E9C209377-30263-000005889ECD4400.jpg
> 
> 8 weeks :)

wow that's deffo a pregnancy bump!!!


----------



## Vonnie18

Hey ladies, I'd like to join! I'm currently 8 weeks pg with my 3rd child, according to my calculations I'm due on Aug 2nd but have MW next week so will see what she says :) x


----------



## bloominbroody

Congrats wannabe! 

Both my sisters know now! My eldest gave the best reaction 'omg Wow!' said many times on fb messaging lol glad i have my sisters for support on fb for my scan Monday. If all id well I'll be texting the scan to my mum so she can see our bean.
Mil is coming round xmas eve lunch time to drop off presents so i may show her the scan too although im not expecting a big exciting reaction from her but she may surprise me & be over the moon lol


----------



## bloominbroody

https://imageshack.us/photo/photo/849/20121222083605.jpg/
8 weeks, think the bloating has gone down alot now x


----------



## charlie00134

setarei said:


> Sorry you didn't get the response you were hoping for. Hopefully your dad is more excited. Do you have any friends who are screamers? Those are always satisfying to share good news with.

don't get me wrong they are happy for us but it was about 5 minutes of wow congratulations, what great news and that was it. I'd at least expected a how are you or what date are you due or something.
no I don't know any screamy people, I am Hopi g my mum crys tho. lol


congratulations on the scans and even more twins! wow


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

congrats wannabe :) x


----------



## bloominbroody

Welcome vonnie :)


----------



## bella21

bloomin your bloat did go down! hehe how cute! 

welcome vonnie!! congrats!!

crafty how exciting for your first appointment! that makes 4 of us that have appointments now on jan 8 :)


----------



## charlie00134

My next appointment isn't until 15th Jan. Feels ages away


----------



## setarei

@vonnie, congrats!

It's official: 2 heartbeats! Yay. The third something is dissolving so it could have been an embryo that didn't take or a blood clot.


----------



## Vonnie18

My MW appt is on 27th altho probs the only exciting thing from tht will be getting my scan date....hopefully! X


----------



## setarei

vonnie, hope you get a good scan date.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I had a bit of a scary night, was cramping really badly throughout the night to a point where I could not sleep. Went into the ER this morning and had some UTI exams, progesterone and an emergency scan. 

We were able to see the baby is doing great (and starting to look like a baby :kiss:)! Measuring 0.7 inches and heard the 164 BPM heartbeat! :cloud9: They found a hematoma (although very small) and said it could be that causing my pain, or just ligament stretching. I was put on moderate bed rest and back on progesterone supplements even tough the levels were not really that low. 

It was so scary and I have just had such a hard week but it was great being reassured that everything is ok. :happydance:

Plus, I am a raspberry today, and 8 weeks!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Wannabe yay!!! More twins!!! Lovely scan pics!


----------



## bella21

aww beautiful scan borr!!! glad everythings okay but get some rest :)


----------



## brittani

Congrats on all the multiples!!!! That's so exciting!!!!!

Mrs. Eddie-Hello

Everyones scans look so great, I really hope I will get one my first appt. It Jan 11th I'll be 7wks and 4days. I am so excited.

I have been getting queasy every now and then. My main symptom is by poor sore boobs :). Had to get a sleeping bra they hurt so bad. 

How is everyone doing??


----------



## bella21

brit i know how you feel with the sore boobs! thats my main symptom right now too so as much as it sucks i hope it doesn't go away because poking them gives me reassurance :haha: 

ladies is it normal to be losing weight? i lost 2 lbs since the last time i weighed myself. I know its not a lot but i swear my bloat is ridiculous and i feel 20 lbs heavier haha


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Hi ladies mind if I join? I am 6w1d and am due 08/16! 
After 4 losses and being diagnosed with Antiphospholipid Syndrome
I am finally pregnant again. I am on heparin and baby aspirin this
Time around so hoping for a good outcome! Saw the gest and yolk sac 
Already now waiting for my next scan jan 2. Hoping to see a heartbeat! 
Congrats to everyone on their scans! :)


----------



## bloominbroody

Borr gorgeous scan pic!!


----------



## bloominbroody

Welcome jolley :) x


----------



## mac1979

So yesterday I came down with a horrible cold. My usual cures are both class C pregnancy drugs so they are a no-no, the congestion/ runny nose are killing me and the vaporizer isn't working. Any ideas lurking out there for some relief.


----------



## charlie00134

I tell you what this exhaustion and irratation is not good when the step-daughter is here. I mean I love her to pieces but she witters constantly and always wants Daddy to tell her everything or help with anything. She's gone off for a shower with Daddy now so it's calming down time.


----------



## Pisces24

Hi all

Just wanted to update. We've lost the baby my hcg levels were only 15 when i got them done.. eventually. They were just 15 and i started the early miscarriage process this morning.:cry::cry:

I want to wish every one of you a lovely 9 months and happy future with your babies.

God bless and happy christmas thanks so much for being there for me :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pisces sorry about your loss. I know how
Hard and frustrating it can be. Hang in there!
You'll get your sticky bean soon! :)


----------



## Sholi

bella21 said:


> brit i know how you feel with the sore boobs! thats my main symptom right now too so as much as it sucks i hope it doesn't go away because poking them gives me reassurance :haha:
> 
> ladies is it normal to be losing weight? i lost 2 lbs since the last time i weighed myself. I know its not a lot but i swear my bloat is ridiculous and i feel 20 lbs heavier haha

Well the same happened to me and i figured that since there are so many things that we can't eat and then cutting out alcohol and soft drinks, there must be a weight loss. My bloating is massive because i'm taking progesterone supplements.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

The nausea has kicked in and it's hard to eat because nothing sounds good!


----------



## CraftyBean

I'm so sorry for your loss Pisces. Fingers crossed your sticky bean comes soon :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

So sorry for your loss pisces, take care of yourself. X :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I'm sorry for your loss pisces! :hugs: I hope you get your sticky bean soon!

On my first appointment my doctor said it's common to lose some weight rather than gain in the first semester, because you are nauseous or because eating just does not sound good! As long as the loss is not too significant I wouldn't worry... For my first visit I had lost about 4 pounds and I am sure I have lost a little more since then.


----------



## brittani

So sorry for your loss Pisces. Praying you get your sticky bean soon.

Bella-ya I dont want it to go away either because it gives me reassurance!!


----------



## lolpants

aw that's so sad Pisces :hugs: hope you get a sticky bean asap xxx


----------



## Angelmarie

Very sad, Pisces. So sorry. Hope you get your sticky rainbow soon :hugs:

AFM so much for taking it easy due to my hematoma! 5 hour shopping trip today and STILL not finished Christmas shopping so I will be doing the same tomorrow followed by the food shop. Monday up to see family then Christmas day to see other family then travelling on the 27th to see more family. Scan on the 28th. Christmas is sooooo hectic! :wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

piceses I'm so sorry huge hugs x


----------



## CelticNiamh

my first appointment is January 8 as well


----------



## Crystal5483

I think tonight may be a bad night nausea wise. I had Chinese for dinner and I have a bad feeling its gong to come back up.


----------



## bloominbroody

Pisces so sorry hun. See you soon when ur ready to try again.
Massive virtual hug ((( <3 )))


----------



## JenzyKY

Crystal I get that feeling a lot but I've managed to not puke yet. Just a lot of gagging. Hope your night goes ok!!

I hope I sleep more than 3 hours tonight.


----------



## bloominbroody

Ladies im leaving b&b not deleting my account but just need to go for a while. I dunno when I'll be back. My relationship has broken down considerably with the husband. Not sure if we have a future anymore with his behaviour :/

It was great getting to know u all. 
Maybe see u around when i find my feet again x ((( <3 )))


----------



## SMGP

Pisces24 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wanted to update. We've lost the baby my hcg levels were only 15 when i got them done.. eventually. They were just 15 and i started the early miscarriage process this morning.:cry::cry:
> 
> I want to wish every one of you a lovely 9 months and happy future with your babies.
> 
> God bless and happy christmas thanks so much for being there for me :)


I am so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Halliwell

Sorry to hear about your loss Pisces! And sorry to hear your leaving us bloomin! :(


----------



## borr.dg.baby

bloominbroody said:


> Ladies im leaving b&b not deleting my account but just need to go for a while. I dunno when I'll be back. My relationship has broken down considerably with the husband. Not sure if we have a future anymore with his behaviour :/
> 
> It was great getting to know u all.
> Maybe see u around when i find my feet again x ((( <3 )))

Sorry to hear that bloomin!! I hope to see you soon here again! ((( <3 )))


----------



## Crystal5483

So sorry Pisces!!

Bloomin I hope that you and hubby gets things sorted. 

Jenzy I've thrown up 3 times which isn't bad. With DD between 8 and 12 weeks I would wake up throw up and go on with my day. It was nothing bad mostly just bile. And I could handle it. Now I wake up to get sick lol


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

so sorry to hear Pisces (((((_)))))


----------



## JenzyKY

We will miss you Bloomin!


----------



## mac1979

Hope you and your hubby get everything sorted out Bloomin!!
:hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Sorry to hear that bloomin. Hope things work out for you guys :hugs:


----------



## Bmama

so sorry for your loss pieces. :hugs:
Bloomin- I hope everything works out for you hun, take care and we'll be here for you when you come back.

So I've been doing some research and I think I might actually have hyperemesis gravidarum with the amount I've been sick so far, and that it started at 4 weeks. Anyone else feeling the same? The only thing I can do is eat whatever tastes good in the moment, and make sure I am drinking water when I feel good, as I refuse to let myself get dehydrated. I even got Pedialyte to help with the bad days. I just want to start enjoying this pregnancy but it's hard being sick all the time! Sorry for the rant ladies....Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!! :xmas9:


----------



## Guppy051708

:cry: so sorry for the losses recently :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

Bmama I have HG, I had it in my last pregnancy too. If there is anything you want to know please ask. We almost stopped at one because its so awful and we only TTC this time after first finding a reliable GP who promised to treat it seriously. Mine started at 3+2 this time and I've been medicated since 5+5. X


----------



## Guppy051708

I decided with this pregnancy im only going to do monthly bump updates. There isn't much to be seen here...actually nothing to be seen here :lol: but here is month 1. 4 weeks.


----------



## lolpants

bloominbroody said:


> Ladies im leaving b&b not deleting my account but just need to go for a while. I dunno when I'll be back. My relationship has broken down considerably with the husband. Not sure if we have a future anymore with his behaviour :/
> 
> It was great getting to know u all.
> Maybe see u around when i find my feet again x ((( <3 )))

:hugs: Bloomin I can kinda relate - my DD father left me in early Jan last yr whilst I was 7 weeks pregnant with no2 - the one I went on to lose a couple of weeks later - we were rowing a lot due to hormones.. but he was just the biggest d**k in the world and walked out on us and unborn baby :cry: I hope you guys can work your problems out - either way we are all here for you and I hope you can find the strength to continue the journey with us :flower:

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

Hi All! I just checked out for a few days... i needed a break. Im SOOOO tired and with the holidays now, its all i can do to function right now. I am glad i am off for a few days and have been napping when DD naps everyday just so i can make it to 9 when my LO goes to bed and i can go too :wacko:

I updated the first page. :hugs: for all the losses, and :yipee: for all the new august mamas. But because i had been off for so long there were 7-8 pages (and i have my settings set to 30 per page... so there was several hundred posts LOL). If i missed anything i am sorry - please let me know!


----------



## mac1979

Does anybody else decide what to eat during the day based on how disgusting it is when you relive it? I've gotten to that point.


----------



## Crystal5483

Mac I get nervous at night. Like right now I'm dying for a salad but not sure how good that will be coming back up! And I've only gotten sick three times!


----------



## mac1979

For me its usually at night, tonight I made one of my absolute favorites...and no more until I won't get sick at all.


----------



## Lindsey923

Anyone else dealing with acne?? I have been having tons of break outs, particularly on my back. :( I usually use salicyclic acid containing products to combat acne but I did some research and it doesn't look like it's safe during pregnancy. Can anyone recommend any products they're using??


----------



## mac1979

I've hears that washes with benzoyl peroxide are okay to use.


----------



## Crystal5483

Lindsey I'm in the same boat :( back isn't too bad but my chest looks awful!!! Like I wear crew necks constantly now! It's awful! Alcohol dries them out but doesn't make them go away completely :(


----------



## Guppy051708

Ive been using the stuff from burtz bees :thumbup: its perfectly safe :)
Ive been getting bad acne on my face like i do before AF....kind of makes me nervous about MCing, but i also know with DS2 i was breaking out a lot, so maybe it doesn't indicate anything.

Ive been feeling super nauseous if i dont eat every hour.


----------



## mama d

Lindsey923 said:


> Anyone else dealing with acne?? I have been having tons of break outs, particularly on my back. :( I usually use salicyclic acid containing products to combat acne but I did some research and it doesn't look like it's safe during pregnancy. Can anyone recommend any products they're using??

My face is a mess. It's like I've gone back in life 16 years and I'm a 16 year old again.


----------



## Lindsey923

Guppy051708 said:


> Ive been using the stuff from burtz bees :thumbup: its perfectly safe :)
> Ive been getting bad acne on my face like i do before AF....kind of makes me nervous about MCing, but i also know with DS2 i was breaking out a lot, so maybe it doesn't indicate anything.
> 
> Ive been feeling super nauseous if i dont eat every hour.

Which products? I looked at some of there acne products quickly but saw they had salicylic acid. I've been looking online at Belli Skincare.. they have some mixed reviews though so I am not sure if I want to spend the money. I would really like to avoid both salicylic acid and BP because I can't seem to find a definite answer on either.


----------



## JenzyKY

Guppy051708 said:


> Ive been using the stuff from burtz bees :thumbup: its perfectly safe :)
> Ive been getting bad acne on my face like i do before AF....kind of makes me nervous about MCing, but i also know with DS2 i was breaking out a lot, so maybe it doesn't indicate anything.
> 
> Ive been feeling super nauseous if i dont eat every hour.

I thought progesterone caused acne. Shouldn't that be a good sign then?


----------



## Crystal5483

Acne sucks lol


----------



## JenzyKY

My acne takes forever and ever to go away.


----------



## Guppy051708

JenzyKY said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Ive been using the stuff from burtz bees :thumbup: its perfectly safe :)
> Ive been getting bad acne on my face like i do before AF....kind of makes me nervous about MCing, but i also know with DS2 i was breaking out a lot, so maybe it doesn't indicate anything.
> 
> Ive been feeling super nauseous if i dont eat every hour.
> 
> I thought progesterone caused acne. Shouldn't that be a good sign then?Click to expand...

that could totally be the case,
but i just know what my MC was like and stuff so it just makes me worry, but also i had it when i didn't mc too, so i guess it could go either way.


----------



## CraftyBean

Hi ladies, and a merry Christmas Eve to all. 

*whinge alert* 

I'm feeling so so crappy :cry: I usually sail through the first few months, but not this time. Even minor exertions leave me dizzy and feeling sick. I'm not sleeping, and for the first time ever, I'm actually beginning to suffer MS. 

I'm so grateful that my husband is fully off work for a fortnight because I cannot summon the will to do anything but lie on the sofa. Though I'm determined to fake it for my children tomorrow, I'm dreading cooking Christmas dinner. 

*end whinge* 

Sorry about that :blush:


----------



## JenzyKY

Good luck cooking! I hear you on being tired. I could take 15 naps a day!


----------



## CordeliaJ

Same here on the tired front!
DH thought it would be a good idea to have our Xmas party last night, I'm up now for work and have had a grand total of 3 hrs sleep. When we get home tonight we have to cook for my parents who will be turning up within the half hour after we get home. That will be another long evening then up early tomorrow morning to spend Xmas with the in laws.
WHEN DO I GET MY NAP?! I am so so so tired :(


----------



## bella21

salicylic acid in facewashs is fine to use. an old friend of mine that was pregnant stopped using it because she heard too that it was bad. well she asked her doc a couple months later and found that she could've been using it the entire time. As long as your not getting chemical peels and things like that it should be okay. Im going to ask my doctor next time I go in just to be sure but I've been suffering with acne my whole life so i feel like if i stop using salicylic its going to start all over again. for some reason though since I've been pregnant my face has started to clear up? kinda strange but I'm not complaining lol


----------



## Sooz

Acne in pregnancy is a girl symptom if you believe the old wives tales! I struggle with it normally so find it hard to tell if its better or worse.

My DH will be cooking Christmas day or its unlikely anyone will be eating!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

just came to wish everyone a merry Christmas :) im so exited xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm completely exhausted today. Barely slept Saturday night for some unknown reason and last night I only got about 5 hours. I've been getting 8 or 9. Least I'll sleep tonight for Christmas.
My MS has been more waves of nausea than actual throwing up so I've been able to keep it under control. Although the spot outbreak started this weekend on my chest, I look like I have the pox. 
I shall now be spending the day trying to stay awake through work and hoping hard I don't catch hubby's man flu. 
Hope you're all well, sorry to hear of losses again. 

Hugs and Christmas wishes to all! X x x


----------



## Lindsey923

I remember reading that salicylic acid was part of the aspirin family and that one topic application could be the equivalent of taking one aspirin. Maybe this was the wrong information?

As far as being tired, I feel like I literally slept ALL weekend!! I have no energy to do anything.. right now I am forcing myself to get my butt in the shower for work but I feel like I could go back to bed til noon.


----------



## jessi_lou

Man I am with you on the tired front, and a little bit of acne. Yesterday it was all I could do to get off of the couch for half hour periods to clean and finish up the christmas stuff.:sleep:


----------



## brittani

Just want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas!!!!

I'm and appleseed today!!


----------



## Guppy051708

the orange facial cleanser from burtz bees is salyic acid free :flower: It only has natural ingredients. Nothing pharmaceutical. Tea tree oil is a great natural anti bacterial as well.

also, i *think* (and please read the label just in case im wrong!) but i think the morning burst from neutrogenia (the orange one with the little seedy looking things in it) is salyic acid free too. 

i avoid the salyc acid as well. When it comes to pregnancy- i dont trust any of it. I dont take the risk because the reality is we dont REALLY know what is safe and what isn't even if doctors say that it is.


----------



## Scottish

Merry Christmas ladies!

I've just arrived back home after visiting family and pressie dropping!

I am so tired been in bed so early at nites haha

Told my family my news and they are delighted

Xx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm looking forward to an early night tonight, I will take great pleasure in turning the alarm off


----------



## mac1979

This cold combined with my pregnancy is making me want to nap every couple hours. So exhausted.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Belli skincare's face wash with lactic acid is safe. It's specifically made for pregnant women


----------



## readytogo

Got my BFP a week and a half ago!! EDD is 8/22! This is our first and I'm crazy excited/NERVOUS. The DH wants to tell the world but I've got him down to just our close friends and family - which was TOUGH. Feeling pretty good; tired, sore boobs, tad bit emotional... but other than that feeling like "normal". Glad to find this thread! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## setarei

Welcome readytogo. It's my first too and the first of many others on this thread so you're in good company.


----------



## charlie00134

Welcome readytogo! 

Merry Christmas eve to you all x


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

welcome readytogo :) x


----------



## jessi_lou

Welcome ready this is my first as well.


----------



## MzMcCray

I got the best Christmas present in the whole world we got to see the babys hear our babys heart beat and see the lil stubs it has for arms and legs were spending the nite at the in laws so ill post a picture tomorrow hope you all have a merry Christmas


----------



## bella21

thats great mzmcCray!!!


Merry christmas ladies and little beans!!!! :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Regarding face wash.... I used this one during my entire pregnancy with DD and it didn't overdry or anything:

https://www.navarro.com/media/catal...eutrogena_liquid_facial_cleansing_01180_1.jpg


----------



## CraftyBean

Welcome readytogo :flower:

I don't know if its mind over matter but I'm feeling much better and more able for today this morning. Yesterday was awful, I spent the whole day either about to or throwing up but so far this morning Fx I feel okay. 

Just waiting for my two to wake up now.


----------



## charlie00134

:xmas6::xmas8::xmas10::xmas12::xmas23:
Merry Christmas all! I hope Santa's been good to all of you and your families


----------



## Halliwell

Merry Christmas girls!

I spent Christmas in hospital as in the morning I had severe cramps and bleeding my cervix isstillclosed and my hcg levelsare1200asof yesterday.They couldn't see anything on the ultrasound so I have to go back after a blood test tomorrow to see if my levels have dropped. They don't know if its miscarriage or if its just to early to see it. Still got cramps and light bleeding. Justa tad worried


----------



## Lindsey923

Guppy051708 said:


> the orange facial cleanser from burtz bees is salyic acid free :flower: It only has natural ingredients. Nothing pharmaceutical. Tea tree oil is a great natural anti bacterial as well.
> 
> also, i *think* (and please read the label just in case im wrong!) but i think the morning burst from neutrogenia (the orange one with the little seedy looking things in it) is salyic acid free too.
> 
> i avoid the salyc acid as well. When it comes to pregnancy- i dont trust any of it. I dont take the risk because the reality is we dont REALLY know what is safe and what isn't even if doctors say that it is.

Thank you! I'm going to check that out tomorrow! 

Anyone else telling their family today?


----------



## wannabeprego

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v738/LadyFire/Christmas/Merry%20Christmas%20Graphics/4gpjmdw1jv3.gif


----------



## Guppy051708

Halliwell- hoping all turns out okay :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Many hugs sent Halliwell. 

Told my parents. They were so excited and teary. Mom said her Christmas was made.


----------



## charlie00134

Just gone to the toilet for a BM (TMI I know) and had bright red thin blood again. I'm trying to remain calm it wasn't a lot but it's always worrying. Next U/S is 14th January feels like a long wait at the moment.
Hope you're all having a brilliant day and a very Merry Christmas


----------



## wannabeprego

@Halliwell, I am so sorry you went through that hun!! Big hugs to you!!! :hugs::hugs: I hope that everything is going to be okay with you and baby. :hugs:

@Charlie, I am so sorry about the bleeding. I hope it stops soon and that everything is going to be okay. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Charlie, chances are it was just from straining and probably from your cervix. I know it's scary though!!!


----------



## Halliwell

Thanks ladies! Trying to keep the positive thinking going but with cramps and blood its so hard. I hope this little bean is still in there xx


----------



## Sooz

I hope everything works out ok for you both. :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Merry Christmas Ladies! :xmas9::xmas6::xmas8:

:hugs: for charlie and halli = hope you are both ok

Lol xx


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: Halliwell


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Hope things turn out well for you ladies going through a scary time right now. Hang in there :)


----------



## bella21

halliwell and charlie - :hugs: keeping you both in my thoughts


----------



## Halliwell

So I go to go for my bloodtest and because Its boxing day they aren't open after 12 and I had work this morning. Which was hard because I could feel myself bleeding and going dizzy and the cramps are just a constant reminder. I really do hope that's its nothing to worry about. So I will go have my blood test in the morning then have my appt Friday and find out if I'm in the all clear or if we have lost little bean. 


And thanks for all your support :)


----------



## bella21

aww good luck tomorrow hun! keeping my fingers crossed for you that everything turns out okay! :hugs:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

good luck tomorrow hun fingers crossed for you :) x


----------



## Halliwell

Thanks girls! 
How are you'se feeling?


----------



## charlie00134

My bleeds gone brown and minimal thankfully. Hope everythings okay Halliwell


----------



## Halliwell

Mine is still red buts its no longer dripping into the toilet sorry tmi! It's just when I wipe and the cramp pains gone down to about a 2. I don't want to get my hopes up and I keep thinking maybe this is just me at the end of the miscarriage :/ its torture. But its not over till the blood results!


----------



## bloominbroody

Hi ladies 
just a quick update from me.
Scan went well xmas eve saw & heard HB baby measuring a week behind but not going to change my dates til i have my proper dating scan.

Charlie i get more red/purple/ brown after a bm. docs aren't worried, said its normal for some.

Still figuring out what's gonna happen
with hubby, he's decided he doesn't want another baby & is being an ass. I've asked him to leave... The reply was 'oh so your gonna pay for everything yourself are you?!' and he won't leave so im looking into finding somewhere for me & kids to move to asap.
All my family knows about pregnancy & the behavior of hubby & will help in any way they can.

Me & kids had a good xmas. Hubby not joined in at all but didn't change my boys happy day.
The situation sucks but it happens i guess.
Thanks for ur support i wont be on so much but will be lurking sometimes xxx


----------



## eva1978

Hi, I've been reading some of the latest posts - sorry to hear about this stressful time bloom, charlie and halli. I wish you all comfort in this uncertain time!! 

I have some bad news... I'm not due in Aug. anymore, as I miscarried last week (was 5.5 weeks along). The good news is that I'm fine now, and starting to have some ewcm already so maybe we'll be good to go again this month  Looking forward to (maybe) a late Sept. baby... but trying not to stress about it... otherwise I'm sure it won't happen! 

I never even saw a bean or heartbeat on the u/s, so that made it easier for me to deal with, I think! Nature had other plans. I just think that if this had happened like 20 years ago, I wouldn't have even known I was preg... would have just figured AF was late (mc felt similar). Maybe I won't be testing so early next time! (but that's easier said than done)!!! :winkwink: 

Happy thoughts to you all! xox


----------



## lolpants

Sorry for your loss eva1978 - hope you get your sticky Sept bean!

Sorry to hear hubby is being such a kn0b bloomin - they like making them but then deny all involvement :grr: hope you find a great and affordble home to move too

glad things are looking more positive Charlie!

hope things go well tomorrow Halli

:hugs: all round!!

Lol xxx


----------



## Crystal5483

Sad to see so many with struggles of all kinds :( :hugs: to you all!

My third US is in 48 minutes and my first appointment with the OB office (seeing the nurse practitioner) is 30 minutes after that. I'm nervous as all heck.


----------



## mama d

Good luck, Crystal! It's going to be a great appointment! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## MzMcCray

Our Beautiful little baby with tiny arms and legs and a big baby head : ) best christmas ever
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0450-1.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Crystal5483

Now due 8/1 with a HB of 172!


----------



## littleone2010

Beautiful scan pics!! I'm so jealous I want a scan now! Lol xxx


----------



## Angelmarie

Hey girls!!!

Sorry to hear the troubles Charlie and Halliwell. Fingers crossed things turn out ok. Keep us posted. 

Sorry for your loss Eva:( 

FAB scan pics, MzceRazy and crystal!!! So clear!! Our babies are starting to look so human- little arms and legs!!! :cloud9:

HAPPY CHRISTMAS!!!! Hope you have all had a fab time. DP got me an iPad so I might be able to post on here more as I rarely put the laptop on now and it's a chore to type on my phone :dohh: 

All ok with me. We told family yesterday and they were over the moon. I'm feeling like telling others now!!! :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hello everyone!

Sorry to hear about the troubles Charlie and Halliwell, I hope that all is good with your babies! :hugs:

Lovely scan pics!! I wish I could have seen little hands and feet on mine but the tech was looking for reasons of the cramping and not really the baby so I was not able to see the baby that well, I have more pics of my hematoma than my baby :haha: I have my next appointment Jan 8, only 1 week and 6 days away so I am hoping to see more baby next time. 

I hope you all had a great Christmas and I am glad for the ones that got to share the news with family that day! I was not feeling my best these days and was really exhausted, but thankfully I didn't have to cook or anything. Definitely enjoying the moderate bed rest, cooking healthy and cleaning out the house slowly. 

I was just wondering, I love my family and I don't mean to sound rude or ungrateful, but I was guessing they would have enjoyed buying little gifts for LO, I guess I was wrong because LO didn't get any gifts, for the girls who's family already know, did you get gifts for LO?


----------



## onebumpplease

borr.dg.baby said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the troubles Charlie and Halliwell, I hope that all is good with your babies! :hugs:
> 
> Lovely scan pics!! I wish I could have seen little hands and feet on mine but the tech was looking for reasons of the cramping and not really the baby so I was not able to see the baby that well, I have more pics of my hematoma than my baby :haha: I have my next appointment Jan 8, only 1 week and 6 days away so I am hoping to see more baby next time.
> 
> I hope you all had a great Christmas and I am glad for the ones that got to share the news with family that day! I was not feeling my best these days and was really exhausted, but thankfully I didn't have to cook or anything. Definitely enjoying the moderate bed rest, cooking healthy and cleaning out the house slowly.
> 
> I was just wondering, I love my family and I don't mean to sound rude or ungrateful, but I was guessing they would have enjoyed buying little gifts for LO, I guess I was wrong because LO didn't get any gifts, for the girls who's family already know, did you get gifts for LO?

I didn't Borr, but my family know I'm saving myself for buying things till I've been for 12 week scan, so think they are just respecting those wishes. I know they're dying to buy things, especially my mum ;)


----------



## MzMcCray

we didnt get any gifts... but i did tell my dh that i really didnt want anything until after our 12 week scan


----------



## Guppy051708

This is my 4th pregnancy and ive never gotten a gift (from someone) except at the baby shower. I dont think most ppl give gifts outside of a baby shower or birth. I dont think, traditionally, they do anyways.


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats on your scans ladies. they are just lovely :cloud9:

:hugs: to everyone in doubt right now :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

It's funny you mention that Guppy, I live in South America and it's very common to give gifts outside of baby shower, our baby has gotten two gifts already from friends, for no apparent reason other than existing :haha: That is why I though the baby would get gifts from my mother and my in-laws, but nothing. Again, I don't really care and don't mean to sound greedy at all, I was just wondering if any other had experienced this as well. I never said that I didn't want to get anything until 12 weeks or anything like that, we don't really wait the 12 weeks to keep as a secret or anything here.


----------



## Guppy051708

Oic :dohh: i didn't realize that was custom in your culture. 
I dont think you sound greedy at all hon! Not if its traditional where you live :hugs:
Im in the States and typically thats not how it goes, but i suppose even if i were living in the states but had a different cultural background, maybe then i would expect it. Maybe you'll get something soon :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I guess I was wrong for expecting gifts :haha: My DH and I filled the tree with gifts for baby, I packed everything I had :rofl: It all looks so pretty :blush:


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw thats lovely borr. Sounds so sweet, wee pressies all wrapped :D


----------



## jessi_lou

Sorry Eva for your loss:hugs:
and :hugs: to all of the others on here having trouble :hugs:

AFM I am having my second scan tommorow and am pretty excited, I am hoping that I will be able to see the HB :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Jessi that is so exciting! I can't wait to see pictures!

I have been feeling better and more positive this week... So I bought a bellyband on ebay for $15 and I thought it was a good deal? I don't even know if I really need one but I guess I can try and see if I like it, did any of you use them during your previous pregnancies and found them good? 

I also did a belly shot... All my bloat is finally gone... do you ladies think that's a little little baby belly showing? :haha: Please excuse my hair and messy self 




Here's my 4 weeks one for comparison... you can see so much bloat :blush:


----------



## lolpants

Fab scans ladies!!! :happydance:

borr, you wouldn't really do that here in the UK? Guess every culture different, as well as every family. There is that feeling generally, that it is bad luck to buy things early.. I started at 12 wk scan with DD and then went mental at 20 wks when I knew was having a girl!!! Once I knew was a girl my Mum and a few friends bought some outfits etc. Gonna calm down this time, plus have a surprise, so don't think anyone will buy for me till baby is here..

Good luck for upcoming scans - still over 2 weeks for mine :(

LOL XX


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yeah I guess cultures are different! We tell everyone before 12 weeks and go crazy buying everything since the day we find out! I made it Facebook official at 6 weeks after I had my US and my family knew since I was 4 weeks! I have friends that have had MCs but I don't think they have felt bad about telling, people are more supportive and accompany them through it.


----------



## lolpants

borr.dg.baby said:


> Yeah I guess cultures are different! We tell everyone before 12 weeks and go crazy buying everything since the day we find out! I made it Facebook official at 6 weeks after I had my US and my family knew since I was 4 weeks! I have friends that have had MCs but I don't think they have felt bad about telling, people are more supportive and accompany them through it.

I wish it was more like that here!! People almost think you're odd for sharing early here, I just want people to be happy for me! 

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Was just thinking, it is getting more common here now - as Kate Middleton announced early due to health issues, and colleen Rooney (wife of a football player) announced early to stop rumours! Hopefully it's the start of a different view...


----------



## borr.dg.baby

lolpants said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I guess cultures are different! We tell everyone before 12 weeks and go crazy buying everything since the day we find out! I made it Facebook official at 6 weeks after I had my US and my family knew since I was 4 weeks! I have friends that have had MCs but I don't think they have felt bad about telling, people are more supportive and accompany them through it.
> 
> I wish it was more like that here!! People almost think you're odd for sharing early here, I just want people to be happy for me!
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...


I can understand how you feel, I felt so relieved and happy to share the news! I have baby brain so I feel so much better that people know I didn't just get stupid :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies -- hope everyone had a wonderful holiday! We were so busy which is why I've been so scarce and I have no hope in catching up anytime soon. 

Aria is sick with bronchiolitis and an ear infection. :( so that's keeping me busy. 

Also my OB had the lab take blood today. They're concerned I may have had an mmc. Praying it isn't but we will hopefully know by Friday what is going on with things. I'm an emotional wreck over everything right now. 

I hope you're all having a wonderful Wednesday! xoxoxo


----------



## jessi_lou

Swan, I am keeping you in my thoughts and hope that everything is okay:hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks Jessi :hugs: I am hoping its all a mistake. My symptoms are all gone and I lost also 9 pounds in two days. It's so weird. But after my blood test I had some more cramps so maybe we are okay. :)


----------



## bella21

swanxx- hoping everythings turn out okay for you ! :hugs: sorry to hear what you're going through right now!

lolpants- would love if it was a start of a different view! in the US we don't announce until first tri is over as well. I told my boss right away because I just felt he needed to know in case there were some things that I just couldn't do. He was very happy for me but I also got that strange look like "why are you telling me so early". or maybe I just felt like i got that look haha


----------



## mac1979

Hey ladies...two days off and I have a ton to catch up on. Today I was diagnosed with. Sinus infection and was given Augmentin (class B pregnancy drug) and am already feeling a bit better. I am going in for my first appointment tomorrow and am hoping for an ultrasound to ease my mind.


----------



## mama d

Anybody having terrible headaches?? I'm in so much pain all the time and can't take anything for it since I'm on blood thinners. I upped my water intake hoping that might help but still these headaches return. Anybody have any natural cures?


----------



## JenzyKY

Why can't you take Tylenol? It's not a blood thinner


----------



## charlie00134

Traditionally there isn't really a true gift giving time in the UK as baby showers are only a very new thing over here (although I'm hoping to have one). I think my parents will get us some bits, not sure about OHs parents, it's my parents first grandbaby tho and his parents 3rd so it'll be different between them. I think my best friend will come shopping with me and buy some cutesy things she likes buy that will probably be it I would think. Were also not telling people the gender so we'll get less as a result I think. 
My bleeding seems to have stopped again but my cramping is still bad. Glad it's only 3 & a jt weeks until my next appointment.

hugs to all the ladies having a tough time of things right now. I hope everything turns out okay for all of you.


----------



## Scottish

Morning ladies!

I hope you all had a wonderful Xmas! Can't believe it's all over

I am back to work today (boo) so tired

I am just sending :hugs: to all those having a worrying time. 

Xx


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

ive started to buy a few bits already, ive decided to just be really positive, theres wnough worrying to do when i get to 3rd tri lol 

ive bought a romper and a nappy (cloth) so far


----------



## onebumpplease

I've decided to be completely positive now too, no more what ifs. IF anything happened I'll deal with it then, but it won't :thumbup:
For now I'm pregnant with only some tiny bits of spotting that the docs have given me a reason for, so all is well and I'm a raspberry today.


----------



## Halliwell

I'm with you on that one! I went to get my blood test done today and even though the bleeding and cramping has stopped I'm still nauseous so until the doctor says I'm out for the count I am 7 weeks pregnant! It does make me nervous about what they might say about the cramping and whatnot but if it happened it was out of my control and its going to be a whole new year. Thanks ladies for all your support, all your thoughts give me courage :) I do hope all of you had a fantastic Xmas though and are going to have just as awesome new year!


----------



## Crystal5483

Morning ladies.

Anyone having any trouble sleeping? I'm exhausted and I'm back to work today and I just don't want to go!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Crystal I wake up every night around two to use the bathroom and stay up for as long as an hour, trouble sleeping, and then wake up again really early... and I feel exhausted too.


----------



## lolpants

I seem to have the opposite problem - sleeping too much!! I was much nagged at xmas day cos I went back to bed for a couple of hrs!! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

ooo 9 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

Lolpants based on the CRL yesterday I'm also 9 weeks today!!


----------



## Angelmarie

I have my scan at 10 tomorrow morning. We will see what's going on with this hematoma :wacko: I hope baby is ok. I have been feeling increasingly nauseous which is a good thing! I threw up so badly yesterday and I'm finding I don't travel well anymore- I get really car sick :nope: which hasn't been ideal while travelling around seeing everybody for Christmas! Anybody else find this? 

Also I too have started getting spots! Awful. I usually get one every 6 months or so but I have several right now and a big one on my chin!!! What did you girls recommend again?


----------



## Crystal5483

My nurse practitioner suggested using a toner


----------



## readynwilling

:wave: hi ladies.

I updated the first post. 

Had a fantastic little holiday (5 days off) my DD was completely spoiled and my house looks like a bomb went off... but its back to the grind today! Hope you all had fantastic holidays!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hi Ladies!

I'm so glad that you all had a Merry Christmas, a lot has been going on here so trying to quickly catch up. 

I am so sorry to all of you who have been going through difficult times and experiencing losses, you are all in my thoughts :hugs:

Halliwell and Swann, I hope all is well with you both and am thinking good thoughts for you and your beans!

Congrats on all of the beautiful new scans!

Wannabe, I am so glad that is everything is alright and it is so exciting that you are having twins!

Crystal: I am totally with you re lack of sleep. Last night I woke up to pee and could not get back to sleep, tossed around for hours, it was awful! 

AFM, things are going well. Am nauseous most most mornings and actually had my first puke session on Christmas morning, (after eating an apple after all things) :sick: Other than feeling slightly ill, being tired and the extremely sore boobs am feeling alright for the most part. 

Good news is that we told our families and ended up telling my close girlfriends (they guessed when I was not drinking as they know I have been trying) as well as my DH's best friend. We are not telling anyone else until we are 14 weeks. It was really great to see everyone's reaction and to have people so happy for us. Two of my good friends are also pregnant so it is nice to be able to share the news with them and get advice; it makes things seem more real somehow. Am also calling today to make my first ultrasound appointment, which is pretty exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Crystal: I am totally with you re lack of sleep. Last night I woke up to pee and could not get back to sleep, tossed around for hours, it was awful!

*Ms Eddie & Crystal* I am the exact same way!! Specifically when I go to pee in the middle of the night. I just CANNOT get back to sleep. But I'm so exhausted! It's very strange.

Those of you who told your families over the holidays, did you do anything special or just lay it out there for them?!


----------



## readynwilling

i had a shirt made for DD that said "im gonna be a big sister" and we just let them notice LOL. It was pretty cute.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

*mama D I am on blood thinners too. I am on heparin for antiphospholipid syndrome. What are you on it for? This is my first time trying the heparin out so I hope it will work and I will have my baby in August! *


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*readynwilling* that's what my little sister did, it was adorable!!!!


----------



## charlie00134

So, for my Birthday (in March) I really wanted to go to Red Hot Buffet which is a all you can eat buffet with tonnes of food types. The other day one of my apps said to avoid buffets as the food isn't kept as hot and sneeze guards can only do so much. I can't help but think this might be taking it a bit too far, it feels a bit ott, like scare mongering. What do you think? 
it's only one off and red hot buffet is a chain with a big restaurant and my friends have been loads of times without so much of a stomach bug. Think it'd be okay?


----------



## Angelmarie

Hopin4ABump said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Crystal: I am totally with you re lack of sleep. Last night I woke up to pee and could not get back to sleep, tossed around for hours, it was awful!
> 
> *Ms Eddie & Crystal* I am the exact same way!! Specifically when I go to pee in the middle of the night. I just CANNOT get back to sleep. But I'm so exhausted! It's very strange.
> 
> Those of you who told your families over the holidays, did you do anything special or just lay it out there for them?!Click to expand...

I made Christmas cards with a photo of my two sons saying "happy Christmas from the boys" then inside read "... And the bump" with a copy of the scan photo. Grandma didn't realise at first, DP's mum totally missed the scan pic (it was 6 x 4?!) and it was only when the sister in law realised and said it aloud that everyone squealed and ran for hugs! It was lovely but I have to admit I was totally shaking! Physically shaking. I don't even know why as I knew they'd be thrilled!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*angel marie* that's adorable!!!! what a cute idea! how old are your boys? do they know you're expecting?

*charlie* i am not the right person to ask about this because i'm such a paranoid person about this kind of stuff anyway so i might not help that cause! :(


----------



## MzMcCray

I have an ear ache and my jaw hurts just wondering if its normal


----------



## Angelmarie

Hopin4ABump said:


> *angel marie* that's adorable!!!! what a cute idea! how old are your boys? do they know you're expecting?
> 
> *charlie* i am not the right person to ask about this because i'm such a paranoid person about this kind of stuff anyway so i might not help that cause! :(

My boys are 9 & 3. Yes they do know I'm expecting but the younger one doesn't understand though he does say 'watch mums boobs because they are sore!' :haha: so he knows something's up. 

Charlie - I have never heard of that but I guess it makes sense. I think I would be giving it a miss but perhaps you can ask your midwife what she thinks?

Mzmccray - it's the time of he year for all kinds of bugs so I wouldn't worry too much about it. :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

Angelmarie said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> *angel marie* that's adorable!!!! what a cute idea! how old are your boys? do they know you're expecting?
> 
> *charlie* i am not the right person to ask about this because i'm such a paranoid person about this kind of stuff anyway so i might not help that cause! :(
> 
> My boys are 9 & 3. Yes they do know I'm expecting but the younger one doesn't understand though he does say 'watch mums boobs because they are sore!' :haha: so he knows something's up.
> 
> *Charlie - I have never heard of that but I guess it makes sense. I think I would be giving it a miss but perhaps you can ask your midwife what she thinks?*
> 
> Mzmccray - it's the time of he year for all kinds of bugs so I wouldn't worry too much about it. :hugs:Click to expand...

Think I'll ask the midwife. Good plan :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Well the test results came back. My doctor said they were inconclusive due to low progesterone. Ordered an immediate ultrasound. 

Bean was 6+1, not the 8+5 they claimed it would be (I TOLD them I wasn't that far along but whatever) and had a slow but steady heart rate. Was very difficult to see bean because of the tiny size but it was there and heart beating. 

Likely a follow up in a week to ensure growth is as hoped but they seemed optimistic. So relieved!

So my due date is now August 22, when time permits for the change Ready. No rush. :)

I am over the moon, praying all continues as it should!


----------



## swanxxsong

Ughhhhhh. 

Now I'm confused. Dr called. Said she's concerned Bc baby so small but that hcg levels were high, prog low. She thinks pregnancy may not be viable. Said I need an ultrasound in a week but they did not sound optimistic. :( what the HECK.


----------



## readynwilling

so sorry swanxxsong :hugs: i am thinking positive thoughts for you and bubs :(


----------



## setarei

@swan, I'm sorry you're going through this. Do you know what your numbers were? Some doctors have different standards for what is "normal" hormone levels than others so it might just be that they like seeing different numbers than you have. Usually, if you see a beating heart it is a great sign but it's hard to be certain without having the full picture.


----------



## mac1979

At doctor's office waiting for my appointment. Soooo nervous!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

swanxxsong said:


> Ughhhhhh.
> 
> Now I'm confused. Dr called. Said she's concerned Bc baby so small but that hcg levels were high, prog low. She thinks pregnancy may not be viable. Said I need an ultrasound in a week but they did not sound optimistic. :( what the HECK.

You mentioned you think you are not as far a long as they think!! were you charting your cycle do you know when you ovulated if you are sure of your date and baby is doing well for the stage you think your at I would be more positive all will be ok so worring though isnt it. 

When I had my scan on my DD she is 4 now I thought I was 7 weeks and a few days when I had my scan they put me back a week!! scared the crap out of me! I had no bleeding at the time though! I wasnt charting either so I wasnt sure when I OV but it must have been later than I thought! 

Good luck!! is your doctor going to treat the low pogesterone!! I would make them give you the cream!!!


----------



## jessi_lou

swanxxsong said:


> Ughhhhhh.
> 
> Now I'm confused. Dr called. Said she's concerned Bc baby so small but that hcg levels were high, prog low. She thinks pregnancy may not be viable. Said I need an ultrasound in a week but they did not sound optimistic. :( what the HECK.

:hugs:So sorry Swan, you are in my thoughts


----------



## jessi_lou

We just got back from the OB and we got a new scan, I was surprised at how much they grown in just a week and we saw the heart beat, it was amazing :happydance:
We go again on the 10th of January to ensure growth and get good measurements for due date but looks like we are right at or a little past 7 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







7Weeks.jpeg
File size: 68.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*swan* I am so so sorry you are dealing with this. You won't know anything else for a week? Thinking of you :hugs: :flower:

*Jessi* what a beautiful scan! It makes me so excited to see my little bean!!! I can't wait.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Hello! Would love to join you lovely ladies. My EDD is August 24th. My husband and I have been together for 6 years in February, but we will be celebrating our 1 year wedding anniversary in January. This is our first child, and I am still in shock that I got a BFP last Saturday haha. Happy & healthy 9 months to everyone! Can't wait to go through this journey with all of you. :)

One question of mine is, today I'm 5+5 and have noticed that I keep feeling "wet" down below. I keep checking and there's no blood, just a little discharge on my panties. Is this normal?


----------



## readynwilling

congrats RockNRoll!! I get a lot of creamy discharge. totally normal :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome! I feel constantly wet since about 6 DPO until now!!! Doctor told me it's normal!


----------



## mac1979

Just had my first u/s, saw the heartbeat and baby even wiggled a little bit for us!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

That's great Mac!! Did you get a picture? 

Great pic Jessi! Great news!


----------



## Halliwell

Miscarried on Christmas day :( ahwell try again


----------



## mac1979

My little nubbly :wohoo:

I took a picture of my picture.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0845.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So sorry to hear that Halliwell :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Great picture Mac! So adorable with his little head!


----------



## Angelmarie

Aw that's awful, Halliwell :cry: I hope you have a quick recovery and get your rainbow baby as soon as you are ready. :hugs:

Great scan photo, mac! :cloud9:


----------



## lolpants

So sorry to hear that Halliwell :( :hugs: :cry:

Great scan Mac! Really clear! :thumbup:

Jessi, such a difference! :thumbup:

Welcome RockNRollBaby! The discharge was worst when I was at your stage, sorry for TMI, but the only wetness I get now is if I don't lean forward after a pee! :blush:

Lol xx


----------



## mac1979

My doctor gave me a due date of July 29, but I will stick with you guys since I know you all so well.


----------



## lolpants

mac1979 said:


> My doctor gave me a due date of July 29, but I will stick with you guys since I know you all so well.

Yey! :hugs: Explains why so clear too! 

Lol xx


----------



## littleone2010

I am so sorry you have to go through this halliwell, make sure you take good care of yourself and rest up I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Halliwell

Thanks ladies :( il be ok after a good cry. Can't wait to find out when I ovulate again well when I hhave my next period. Xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Halliwell I'm so sorry for your loss. Take care of yourself, hoping you get your bfp soon!


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm so sorry Halliwell. :hugs:


I was too dumb to ask for the numbers. I guess I was a little numb when we were talking. I charted only my periods, no temps. We weren't TTC and my cycles are wonky due to BF. But I knew we had not DTD around the time they predict ovulation based on their calculations. We did, however, DTD when it would make sense for me to be the 6 weeks I'm measuring. We started unprotected then capped it (tmi lol) before we were done and I guess I just didn't expect to nail ovulation. lol. Not that it is any sad news that we were expecting but it wasn't planned. XD

So yeah. I wait a week. Anyone I've talked to about it seems to think that my progesterone is lower Bc of BF, hcg could be higher because of a variety of reasons and the HR could be lower because the baby is so young. So many options. But there's nothing that we can do besides wait now. 

I can rest assured that my baby was alive today. And that's all I can do is hope, know and pray. :)


----------



## Crystal5483

So sorry halliwell! :hugs:

Forgot to share the 2D image in addition to the 3D. Here's the 2D!

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/F08E5FCD-F065-4C8D-BA34-DC1641C64B7F-18307-00000379B069476B.jpg


----------



## bella21

mac- great scan hun!!! and glad you're sticking with us 

halliwell- soo sorry about your loss....youll be in our thoughts :hugs:

lolpants- hahahaha to the peeing comment :rofl:

crystal- beautiful scan :)

swanx- keep with the PMA :) praying everything goes well with little bean!


Had my first bout of nausea yesterday...thought I was going to throw up but somehow didn't. Im just waiting now for it to come!


----------



## charlie00134

So sorry for your loss Halliwell. I hope you get your rainbow soon x x

welcome and congratulations to those joining (Im on my phone so cant find you name atm, sorry)

Swanxx I hope things get cleared up at your next appointment and the docs just need to adjust the EDD. 

AFM Im not bad, bleeding seems to have passed again now, I hope. I think perhaps Munchkin is just getting a growth spurt because I'm getting AF style cramps. I made my first purchase for Munchkin yesterday, a 0+ Simba teddy and a dalmation teddy, both Disney and in the sales. I'm supposed to be on a shopping ban until February but I couldn't resist lol.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Halliwell said:


> Thanks ladies :( il be ok after a good cry. Can't wait to find out when I ovulate again well when I hhave my next period. Xx

I am so sorry :flower: you should ov very quickly! I did after my mc 7 weeks later no af and I got a bfp he is 9 now :thumbup: hope to see you back here soon :hugs:


----------



## Halliwell

Thanks. Yeh I'm hoping that I will ov in a week or two and that we will fall pregnant again. I heard that you can fall pregnant a bit easier straight after a miscarriage but maybe I just thought it. I hope you ladies have a wonderful and healthy and happy rest of the 9 months! Feel free to add me too! Is love to keep track of your photos and whatnot Xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Halliwell said:


> Thanks. Yeh I'm hoping that I will ov in a week or two and that we will fall pregnant again. I heard that you can fall pregnant a bit easier straight after a miscarriage but maybe I just thought it. I hope you ladies have a wonderful and healthy and happy rest of the 9 months! Feel free to add me too! Is love to keep track of your photos and whatnot Xx

no your right, your at your most fertile :flower:


----------



## Angelmarie

Agh! Sitting waiting for my scan. Nervous shaking! When will all this tough bit be over and i can start to enjoy being pregnant?!?!


----------



## JenzyKY

Good luck with your scan! 

I'm so sad at work. I'm not going to be able to have my primary baby at work anymore since she is going to be paired with a baby positive for CMV. So dangerous for my baby. Not fair :(


----------



## jessi_lou

:hugs: So sorry haliwell, hope things go well for you and you get your sticky bean soon. :hugs:

Mac and Crystal Great pictures :thumbup:

Swan, hope things get cleared up for you next week, I will be thinking about you until then :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Has anyone heard of Ramzi's placenta theory? It is supposedly 97% accurate on predicting sex early based on placenta position... I wish I knew where the placenta was in my picture??


----------



## Angelmarie

I've heard of Ramzis theory and I'm interested too! I can't figure out where the placenta is on my pics either. I wish I had remembered to ask! 

Appointment over. Baby is doing fine so far! Still measuring behind (8+1/8+2) but I heard the heartbeat and they were happy with the growth. The hepatoma has shrunk! Only by a couple of millimetres but its still shrunk!!! I don't need to be scanned again (unless any bleeding) until January 21st. 

Here's a picture of baby. Looks like a gloworm!!! Or a baby already swaddled... Or a tree spirit from Spirited Away! :haha: what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## littleone2010

Great scan pic angel, glad to see everything is going well :) Xxxx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Great scan picture Crystal! 

Swanxx I hope all is well and just the dates are messed up. 

AFM I had to remove my PJ pants last night because they were so tight to the hips.. :shrug: Maybe all the pain I was having was from my hips growing apart to make room for baby. 

Also, 1 week and 4 days until our next appointment! :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

JenzyKY said:


> I'm so sad at work. I'm not going to be able to have my primary baby at work anymore since she is going to be paired with a baby positive for CMV. So dangerous for my baby. Not fair :(

What does this mean hun?? sorry im just not familiar with some of the terminolgy??


----------



## Crystal5483

Angelmarie said:


> I've heard of Ramzis theory and I'm interested too! I can't figure out where the placenta is on my pics either. I wish I had remembered to ask!
> 
> Appointment over. Baby is doing fine so far! Still measuring behind (8+1/8+2) but I heard the heartbeat and they were happy with the growth. The hepatoma has shrunk! Only by a couple of millimetres but its still shrunk!!! I don't need to be scanned again (unless any bleeding) until January 21st.
> 
> Here's a picture of baby. Looks like a gloworm!!! Or a baby already swaddled... Or a tree spirit from Spirited Away! :haha: what do you think?

Awww super cute! I'm desperate to know gender lol


----------



## mommy247

Im a little worried. ALL my pregnancy symptoms started slowly disappearing until today where I have nothing at all. MS is gone, boobs not as sore, belly doesnt feel the same, I dont feel like im pregnant, not as hungry or thirsty either. I am worried and i dont have my first scan until Jan 16...also my first real appt is that day. What should i do? :cry:


----------



## Crystal5483

mommy ... Do not stress! That's all you can do. You're most 9 weeks so the placenta may be starting to take over and your symptoms will diminish. I'm a little ahead if you and I feel fine!!! No more food aversions or nausea. Just stay calm :)


----------



## mac1979

mommy247 said:


> Im a little worried. ALL my pregnancy symptoms started slowly disappearing until today where I have nothing at all. MS is gone, boobs not as sore, belly doesnt feel the same, I dont feel like im pregnant, not as hungry or thirsty either. I am worried and i dont have my first scan until Jan 16...also my first real appt is that day. What should i do? :cry:

Same thing happened to me about 5 days ago. Don't stress. Symptoms usually disappear about this time.


----------



## mommy247

mac1979 said:


> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> Im a little worried. ALL my pregnancy symptoms started slowly disappearing until today where I have nothing at all. MS is gone, boobs not as sore, belly doesnt feel the same, I dont feel like im pregnant, not as hungry or thirsty either. I am worried and i dont have my first scan until Jan 16...also my first real appt is that day. What should i do? :cry:
> 
> Same thing happened to me about 5 days ago. Don't stress. Symptoms usually disappear about this time.Click to expand...

I was just thinking about how i read that around this time the placenta is able to fully support baby and hormones will ease. I hope thats the case. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

i didn't have ANY symptoms my first pregnancy. Some people dont get them as badly, or at all and they dont last long for everyone. Don't worry :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

wow amazing scan pics you all have!

i still have 4 weeks to go until my first scan (12 week one)

thats good news that symptoms can dissapear a bit soon as i am so tired of feeling nausea all the time and not even been able to drink much! 

TMI Can i ask have you all got massive boobs? mine have gotten really swollen and sore and seem to keep growing and they didnt do this with DD lol its crazy i really need to buy some comfy maternity bras ASAP as it getting ridiculous lol xxx


----------



## mac1979

Scottish said:


> wow amazing scan pics you all have!
> 
> i still have 4 weeks to go until my first scan (12 week one)
> 
> thats good news that symptoms can dissapear a bit soon as i am so tired of feeling nausea all the time and not even been able to drink much!
> 
> TMI Can i ask have you all got massive boobs? mine have gotten really swollen and sore and seem to keep growing and they didnt do this with DD lol its crazy i really need to buy some comfy maternity bras ASAP as it getting ridiculous lol xxx

I have a friend who told me to stick with sports bras. They will get bigger as time goes by. I was a DD to start with and I am almost overfilling the bras that I have.


----------



## Scottish

oh i may try sports bras as they are nice and comfy! thanks :)


----------



## Angelmarie

mommy247 said:


> Im a little worried. ALL my pregnancy symptoms started slowly disappearing until today where I have nothing at all. MS is gone, boobs not as sore, belly doesnt feel the same, I dont feel like im pregnant, not as hungry or thirsty either. I am worried and i dont have my first scan until Jan 16...also my first real appt is that day. What should i do? :cry:

The others are right. Don't worry! My first was a lovely surprise when I was 22 and I didn't even know I was pregnant until 12 weeks!!! Absolutely no symptoms! Stay positive, Hun. I am lucky (or unlucky) to have early scans due to complications and high risk factors but I imagine its pretty tough to have to wait until 12 weeks!!! Keep your chin up! :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Crystal5483 said:


> Angelmarie said:
> 
> 
> I've heard of Ramzis theory and I'm interested too! I can't figure out where the placenta is on my pics either. I wish I had remembered to ask!
> 
> Appointment over. Baby is doing fine so far! Still measuring behind (8+1/8+2) but I heard the heartbeat and they were happy with the growth. The hepatoma has shrunk! Only by a couple of millimetres but its still shrunk!!! I don't need to be scanned again (unless any bleeding) until January 21st.
> 
> Here's a picture of baby. Looks like a gloworm!!! Or a baby already swaddled... Or a tree spirit from Spirited Away! :haha: what do you think?
> 
> Awww super cute! I'm desperate to know gender lolClick to expand...

Me too! Do you have a preference? I read loads of gender prediction stuff I find it so interesting! As this will be my last baby (DPs decision) I was wondering if I could stay team yellow but I don't think I can handle it! :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

I NEED to know. Just emailed to set up private scan earlier than 18 weeks in hopes to fund out ASAP lol


----------



## Sooz

Honestly those of you with vanishing nausea try not to worry and enjoy feeling well again, sickness is blighting this pregnancy for me as it did with my first and I hate it. I'm also well aware with a MMC symptoms usually persist, so it isn't a reliable sign that all is well anyway.


----------



## mac1979

Has anybody switched doctors soon after finding out you are pregnant. I had my u/s yesterday with my regular OB/Gyn, but I am going with a different hospital for the rest of my care and delivery. Should I notify them that I am switching (didn't make my next appt yet) or just not make the appointment? I don't know if there is any etiquette to follow.


----------



## Crystal5483

I would probably let them know just so they aren't hunting you down


----------



## charlie00134

Hi all :) glad to have finished this week at work. Fatigue is really getting the best of me today. I've had a really stressful day at work and I'll be glad to climb into a bath and my pjs tonight.


----------



## CordeliaJ

Anyone here have a full time job that's not sitting down? Today was awful for me. Had a really bad nights sleep and have been so tired today. Cried when I had to get up at 6am then fell asleep in our stock room (briefly). Have had a headache and cramps all day, was sick after lunch and then my glasses fell in the loo after I was sick (yuck!) It's been the worst day and it seems like if I don't get a decent nights sleep that I can't really handle a day at work. Anyone have any sleeping/relaxing tips? I have an amazing pregnancy pillow which usually does the trick, but last night I was just so uncomfortable. I miss taking nytol which used to give me such a nice sleep.


----------



## Lindsey923

I had my first ultrasound yesterday and DH and I got to see the HB! I was also happy to find out that I was right in my prediction that I wasn't as far along as they were telling me. The original due date was Aug 6 but now it is Aug 18th. I attached the link to our first scan pic! You can't see much but we definitely had one strong heartbeat! :happydance:

https://i45.tinypic.com/32zs5k0.jpg


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> I've heard of Ramzis theory and I'm interested too! I can't figure out where the placenta is on my pics either. I wish I had remembered to ask!
> 
> Appointment over. Baby is doing fine so far! Still measuring behind (8+1/8+2) but I heard the heartbeat and they were happy with the growth. The hepatoma has shrunk! Only by a couple of millimetres but its still shrunk!!! I don't need to be scanned again (unless any bleeding) until January 21st.
> 
> Here's a picture of baby. Looks like a gloworm!!! Or a baby already swaddled... Or a tree spirit from Spirited Away! :haha: what do you think?

delighted to hear the scan went well :happydance: great news :) 



Lovely to read all th positive news on scans!! I can not wait for the 8th I hope I get a scan that day!! seems so far way!! 
feeling sick is getting to me!! and finding something to eat! I think of food and I feel sick!!! looking forward to it easing soon!!!


----------



## MzMcCray

I'm a little worried and sorry if TMI, I had a bm this morning and just now when I went to per when I wiped there was the slightest bit of brown tint is this normal should I be worried my doctors is closed til next Wednesday I don't know what to do think


----------



## charlie00134

MzMcCray said:


> I'm a little worried and sorry if TMI, I had a bm this morning and just now when I went to per when I wiped there was the slightest bit of brown tint is this normal should I be worried my doctors is closed til next Wednesday I don't know what to do think

I've been having this. I'm thinking it's normal


----------



## MzMcCray

Ok thank you makes me feel a little better


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Halliwell- I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you get your stick bean soon! :hugs:

Angel, aww! Beautiful scan! I can't wait to see a pic of my little cupcake. I think baby looks like Pillsbury Dough Boy (or Girl!) I'm glad everything went well!

borr, Hehe, I know the feeling, when I'm at home all I wear is my pj bottoms. I am only at (almost) 6 weeks, so I think it's just bloat for me although I feel like I'm already showing. If I could live in my pj bottoms I would. :)

mommy247, try not to worry! I am sure all is well :hugs:

Scottish, my boobs have gotten massive so I complete understand. My boobs have already gone up a cup size, I had to go on ebay yesterday and I ordered some maternity bras already. My boobs are SO sore, and none of my reg bras fit so I figure switching to the maternity bras will probably solve all of that.

mac, I might be doing the same thing so let me know how you go about it. I think when/if I do it I would notify the OB that I will be going elsewhere for future appointments.

Lindsey, love the ultrasound pic! Tiny little baby! Glad to hear the HB is strong :)


AFM, Feeling great today! I bought a few books yesterday on Amazon for myself & DH. I feel like DH thinks I'm crazy already.. For example, I got mad at him the other day because he changed the sheets on the bed and the sheet he put on made me feel really itchy and just uncomfortable. My skin is SO sensitive these days, and he just doesn't get why I can't just get over it and deal with it. I couldn't fall asleep because it was so bad. So I bought him this book "Dude, you're gonna be a dad how to get (both of you) through the next 9 months" I figure it'd be a good read for him.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hopin: Yep, the no sleep thing really sucks. It happened to me again last night, though it only took me an hour to get back to sleep this time. As for how we told our families on Christmas: for my DH's family we gave his parents a present from the baby and for my parents we gave them an invoice itemizing baby items and prices and then at the bottom wrote "Being a granparent for the first time, priceless!"

I am so sorry Halliwell, sending you huge :hugs: Hun. One of my very good friends suffered an early MC and then went on to get pregnant two months later and is currently 26 weeks. I hope the same happens for you!

Congrats Jessi, Mac, Crystal, Angel Marie and Lindsey on the beautiful scans!

Welcome and congrats RocknRoll. I too am also very wet right now, I hear its fairly common.

Mommy: Try not to worry too much. Two of my close friends had no symptoms at all and both went on to have perfectly healthy babies, (one of them actually had twins)! As everyone else has said, I'm sure things are fine :hugs:

I finally got confirmation of my pregnancy yesterday and booked my scan. This place is actually opened on weekends so I am going on January 12; I cannot wait :happydance:! I also trying to get referred to a midwife right now as well. Everything else is still the same for me: neseau, sore boobs, tired but all worth it!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Halliwell* :hugs: I am so, so sorry for your loss :( Hoping to find out back in the game very soon :flower:

*Mommy* I'm sure all is 100% A ok :) Enjoy the lack of sickness while you can :)

*Crystal* great scan!!!

*Swanxx* Thinking of you lots, try to remain positive!!

*Scottish* ME!!!! I have been living in sports bras since almost 5 weeks. My DH does not seem to mind the growth hahaha

*Lindsey* Yay for your scan!!! So glad all is well :)

*Angel* love you scan too!

*Mrs. Eddie* I suppose we're just getting prepared for NO SLEEP! :) You go for your scan on my birthday :)


----------



## twinkletots

Hope you ladies all had a merry Christmas! 
Great scans, congrats to those who have been bean spotting!
Sorry to hear the news halliwell and fingers crossed for you swan.

Does anyone else look way more pregnant than their weeks? My boobs are enormous and belly also huge like about same size as I was when I was 20 weeks pregnant with dd. Surely it can't all be extra pounds from Christmas eating? I feel so huge


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Halliwell* :hugs: I am so, so sorry for your loss :( Hoping to find out back in the game very soon :flower:
> 
> *Mommy* I'm sure all is 100% A ok :) Enjoy the lack of sickness while you can :)
> 
> *Crystal* great scan!!!
> 
> *Swanxx* Thinking of you lots, try to remain positive!!
> 
> *Scottish* ME!!!! I have been living in sports bras since almost 5 weeks. My DH does not seem to mind the growth hahaha
> 
> *Lindsey* Yay for your scan!!! So glad all is well :)
> 
> *Angel* love you scan too!
> 
> *Mrs. Eddie* I suppose we're just getting prepared for NO SLEEP! :) You go for your scan on my birthday :)

I agree with you completely, better get used to it I guess :haha:

Yay for my scan being on your bday; I am going to take that as an incredibly lucky sign!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I will be offline until January 4 (visiting friends) but wanted to wish everyone and their beans a very happy New Year! 2013 is going to be a very exciting year for us all!

xo


----------



## CordeliaJ

CordeliaJ said:


> Anyone here have a full time job that's not sitting down? Today was awful for me. Had a really bad nights sleep and have been so tired today. Cried when I had to get up at 6am then fell asleep in our stock room (briefly). Have had a headache and cramps all day, was sick after lunch and then my glasses fell in the loo after I was sick (yuck!) It's been the worst day and it seems like if I don't get a decent nights sleep that I can't really handle a day at work. Anyone have any sleeping/relaxing tips? I have an amazing pregnancy pillow which usually does the trick, but last night I was just so uncomfortable. I miss taking nytol which used to give me such a nice sleep.

Bump

Anyone else here struggling at work?


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

im a sahm but struggling lol im so tired all the time and sick!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sounds like you are having a really hard time Cordelia :hugs: 

I am a full time law school student graduating in May and it's a struggle to read and concentrate and I feel like sleeping during class!


----------



## Angelmarie

Yeh tiredness has to be my main symptom. I rarely get through a day without having to have a nap!!! I'm a S.A.H.M. too but it's often tough. I hope you feel better soon Cordelia! :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Scottish said:


> wow amazing scan pics you all have!
> 
> i still have 4 weeks to go until my first scan (12 week one)
> 
> thats good news that symptoms can dissapear a bit soon as i am so tired of feeling nausea all the time and not even been able to drink much!
> 
> TMI Can i ask have you all got massive boobs? mine have gotten really swollen and sore and seem to keep growing and they didnt do this with DD lol its crazy i really need to buy some comfy maternity bras ASAP as it getting ridiculous lol xxx

Boobs here are ridiculous!!!! It's like lightening bolts of pain when I take my bra off at night!!



mommy247 said:


> Im a little worried. ALL my pregnancy symptoms started slowly disappearing until today where I have nothing at all. MS is gone, boobs not as sore, belly doesnt feel the same, I dont feel like im pregnant, not as hungry or thirsty either. I am worried and i dont have my first scan until Jan 16...also my first real appt is that day. What should i do? :cry:

I only really have sore boobs and lack of AF as symptoms - got just under 2 weeks till scan :/



CordeliaJ said:


> CordeliaJ said:
> 
> 
> Anyone here have a full time job that's not sitting down? Today was awful for me. Had a really bad nights sleep and have been so tired today. Cried when I had to get up at 6am then fell asleep in our stock room (briefly). Have had a headache and cramps all day, was sick after lunch and then my glasses fell in the loo after I was sick (yuck!) It's been the worst day and it seems like if I don't get a decent nights sleep that I can't really handle a day at work. Anyone have any sleeping/relaxing tips? I have an amazing pregnancy pillow which usually does the trick, but last night I was just so uncomfortable. I miss taking nytol which used to give me such a nice sleep.
> 
> Bump
> 
> Anyone else here struggling at work?Click to expand...

I have part time desk job, can only imagine how hard full time / on feet job is :hugs:


:thumbup: Some fab scans ladies - cannot wait for mine!!


AFM - I'm an emotional wreck after saying goodbye to my DD for 8 days as she goes to Spain in the morning with her Daddy :cry: Gonna use the week to :sleep: as much as possible though!

Lol xx


----------



## JenzyKY

readynwilling said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sad at work. I'm not going to be able to have my primary baby at work anymore since she is going to be paired with a baby positive for CMV. So dangerous for my baby. Not fair :(
> 
> What does this mean hun?? sorry im just not familiar with some of the terminolgy??Click to expand...

CMV is cytomegalovirus. If a mom catches it during pregnancy or soon after birth then your baby can die or have many defects. CMV doesn't harm the mom I don't think. I had my OB test me for it as I've had patients in the past with it. The test came back that I wasn't immune so it'd be very dangerous to take care of a baby with CMV. Because they moved this baby to my assignment, I've had to tell I was pregnant way before I wanted to due to my spotting/bleeding.

I've had a hard time with my 12 hour shifts. I had no bleeding when I was off for 5 days. I have 2 rough shifts at work and wake up to bleeding today :cry:. I got called off work today and I'm not leaving the couch/bed for the whole night. I can't wait til my ultrasound monday.


----------



## bella21

CordeliaJ said:


> CordeliaJ said:
> 
> 
> Anyone here have a full time job that's not sitting down? Today was awful for me. Had a really bad nights sleep and have been so tired today. Cried when I had to get up at 6am then fell asleep in our stock room (briefly). Have had a headache and cramps all day, was sick after lunch and then my glasses fell in the loo after I was sick (yuck!) It's been the worst day and it seems like if I don't get a decent nights sleep that I can't really handle a day at work. Anyone have any sleeping/relaxing tips? I have an amazing pregnancy pillow which usually does the trick, but last night I was just so uncomfortable. I miss taking nytol which used to give me such a nice sleep.
> 
> Bump
> 
> Anyone else here struggling at work?Click to expand...



yes! i am!! I'm a full time bartender and being on my feet has never bothered me so much in my life. I'm always tired...and to top it off I'm pretty cranky and I'm almost positive my guests are noticing :haha: were not aloud to eat between certain times either so I'm always sneaking bread and nuts in the back to curb the nausea a bit. (they'll have to get over the eating thing soon lol) I'm usually working 10-12 hour days too :/ i doubt thats going to last very long haha. and I'm totally with you on the decent nights sleep. Im dragging by 6 o'clock if I didn't sleep well the night before. I have a paper in my car that the doctor said was okay to take to help you sleep..as soon as I run outside ill let you know what it is because i can't remember for the life of me right now!


----------



## bella21

aww jenzy I'm sorry I hope you feel better! put your legs up and get some rest hun. sorry to hear about the CMV but its better to be safe right now and tell people even if you didn't want to yet. i told my mangers as well right away because if something were to happen hopefully they would understand ! feel better!


----------



## CordeliaJ

[/QUOTE]yes! i am!! I'm a full time bartender and being on my feet has never bothered me so much in my life. I'm always tired...and to top it off I'm pretty cranky and I'm almost positive my guests are noticing :haha: were not aloud to eat between certain times either so I'm always sneaking bread and nuts in the back to curb the nausea a bit. (they'll have to get over the eating thing soon lol) I'm usually working 10-12 hour days too :/ i doubt thats going to last very long haha. and I'm totally with you on the decent nights sleep. Im dragging by 6 o'clock if I didn't sleep well the night before. I have a paper in my car that the doctor said was okay to take to help you sleep..as soon as I run outside ill let you know what it is because i can't remember for the life of me right now![/QUOTE]

Phew ok it's not just me. I'm the same about trying to grab food when I can but I get so few breaks it's tough. I'd be interested to know what sleeping thing you're able to take if you find it! 
I kinda wish I had a female boss, mine is making me work so hard and clearly doesn't know how exhausting this is :S


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not struggling at work apart from being tired and impatient but I work at a desk job where I spend most of my day sitting down. I think once I grow my bump it'll be harder though because I won't be able to reach the desk lol


----------



## Sooz

I had to tell work, Im a bar supervisor (part time) and there are lots of cellar jobs its not safe for me to do now. Also with the HG its really important I can eat as and when. I find the time behind the bar on my feet the worst though, my hips and back kill me by home time and its the only time I get cramps.

I've got sore boobs too, that's new for me as didn't have it last pregnancy. Im also lactating again although DD weaned 4 months ago.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hello everyone! Jenzy sorry to hear about that, I hope you rest up and the us monday is great!


I am an olive today!!! 9 weeks!!! :dance::yipee::wohoo: My weekly development web site says baby is now a fetus!!! :cloud9:


----------



## twinkletots

Sorry to hear some of you ladies are struggling at work. I have a physical job too, on my feet all day but very luckily not back to work until 8th Jan and only part time .
Was wondering if anyone was planning on buying a foetal Doppler to listen to baby's heartbeat?
If all well after my next scan, think I might get one to ease my paranoia between the eternity of time between scans!


----------



## lolpants

Attached the above so those with HG can show friends/family who maybe don't understand :flower:

Lol xx


----------



## Barhanita

Hey, I am back from the vacation! It was great, but I am so ready to be home with my cat. I feel tired and sick a lot.. But I guess it's ok. The worst part is that I cannot eat much... The doctor prescribed me Zofran, and I cannot decide if I should be taking it or not. What do you think?

Another issue is prenatals. I get very sick every time I take them (tried 3 different brands). But with me not eating well I feel like I must take them. I make sure to take folic acid daily. And I try the prenatal vitamin at least one every 3 days.

I will have my second scan in less than 4 days and I cannot wait!

It very nice to see all your beautiful scans! And welcome everyone new. 

Hugs for all the loses.


----------



## CordeliaJ

twinkletots said:


> Sorry to hear some of you ladies are struggling at work. I have a physical job too, on my feet all day but very luckily not back to work until 8th Jan and only part time .
> Was wondering if anyone was planning on buying a foetal Doppler to listen to baby's heartbeat?
> If all well after my next scan, think I might get one to ease my paranoia between the eternity of time between scans!

I have a doppler. Can't hear anything on it yet (as expected) but I keep thinking I hear a little something (fortunately I've had a scan & know there's a heartbeat in there somewhere) - I'll wait until I'm 9 weeks to try again. They're quite fun to use though.


----------



## JenzyKY

I think I'd rather take zofran and be able to eat and drink. Nutrition is important


----------



## Crystal5483

twinkletots said:


> Sorry to hear some of you ladies are struggling at work. I have a physical job too, on my feet all day but very luckily not back to work until 8th Jan and only part time .
> Was wondering if anyone was planning on buying a foetal Doppler to listen to baby's heartbeat?
> If all well after my next scan, think I might get one to ease my paranoia between the eternity of time between scans!

I want a Doppler!!


----------



## twinkletots

Me too, I'm gonna get one!! When can you hear heartbeat with one? Since beating my poas addiction, I need a replacement obsession and think trying to find baby's heartbeat every day could be just the ticket!!


----------



## Angelmarie

I have a Hi Bebe Doppler which gave me lots of reassurance in my last pregnancy I'm looking forward to using it again. I'm desperate to give it a go but I lent it to a friend who still has it and I can't ask for it back as she will obviously know why i want it and we aren't telling many people we are pregnant yet!!! Agh


----------



## Guppy051708

I got a doppler off ebay after our first MC. it works great. 
It was something like this (i bought it in November 2009, so it may not be exact but its pretty darn close)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/3Mhz-FETAL...540?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1d13b56c

we ran out of the special gel, so we use Aloe Vera gel...works well LOL


----------



## Sooz

Zofran is Ordansetron right? If so loads of ladies in my HG group are on it or have been on it and their babies have been fine. It's usually a last line drug here in the UK because it is so expensive and doctors are reluctant to prescribe it on that basis alone, but for many many women it is truly a life saver. I would be very grateful for the prescription and take it myself. At the moment I'm on prochlorperazine maleate and metaclopromide.

I hired Doppler in my last pregnancy and it was great but only used it from after my 12 week scan so I wouldn't freak if I couldn't find the HB!


----------



## CordeliaJ

I think the earliest you can hear a HB is from 9 weeks. But, I posted a thread about this a few days ago in the first tri forum, and a woman there replied saying she heard the HB from 7+1 with the same doppler as me (a cheap-ish one from amazon). It made me a bit confused to be honest, I had heard 7 weeks isn't possible, 8 weeks maybe and 9 weeks usually. She said it was def the baby's HB and not her own.


----------



## Barhanita

from a website:

5% were able the hear the heartbeat at 7 weeks

60% were able to hear the heartbeat at 8 weeks

75% were able to hear the heartbeat at 9 weeks

85% were able the hear the heartbeat at 10 weeks

90% were able the hear the heartbeat at 11-12 weeks


----------



## Angelmarie

Agh I need my Doppler back now!!! :hissy:


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm trying to convince the hubby to buy a sonoline b but is replying with "won't you just hear it at the next appointment?" Ugh men... Too bad hubby I'm buying it anyway!!!


----------



## Barhanita

Crystal5483 said:


> I'm trying to convince the hubby to buy a sonoline b but is replying with "won't you just hear it at the next appointment?" Ugh men... Too bad hubby I'm buying it anyway!!!

That's what I have! I haven't tried it yet, but I am excited to try next week.


----------



## lolpants

Ooo I have a doppler - will try later and let u know if I find anything - I know I may not though and I won't let it panic me!

Lol xx


----------



## JenzyKY

I bought a sonoline b on eBay yesterday. Hope it comes soon!


----------



## Crystal5483

Anyone else DYINg to know if its a boy it girl? lol


----------



## Barhanita

Crystal5483 said:


> Anyone else DYINg to know if its a boy it girl? lol

I really don't care. Somehow it makes no difference for me. Not in a way that I don't care about my baby, but I just don't need to know.

We are finding it out at a 20 week ultrasound, and I might do all these silly gender prediction tests, but definitely not dying 

Why do you need to know and who do you want?


----------



## Barhanita

Zofran is magical! I took one pill and all my nausea is gone. I am hoping I will be able to eat and keep a nice dinner and even take (and keep!) the vitamin. Too bad my insurance will only pay for 20 pills a month.

I actually think I am hungry for the first time in weeks!


----------



## Guppy051708

Im dying to find out! This is our last baby so the last shot we have at producing a daughter. I already have two boys. Women have been so important to me and the relationship that come along with that so im praying with everything that i can have that mother-daughter relationship.


----------



## Crystal5483

Barhanita said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else DYINg to know if its a boy it girl? lol
> 
> I really don't care. Somehow it makes no difference for me. Not in a way that I don't care about my baby, but I just don't need to know.
> 
> We are finding it out at a 20 week ultrasound, and I might do all these silly gender prediction tests, but definitely not dying
> 
> Why do you need to know and who do you want?Click to expand...

We only have two bedrooms, I have every outfit DD ever wore, and her room is full with girl toys. So it would be easiest to just have another girl :)

I'm thinking about doing the fun gender tests!


----------



## readynwilling

Just got back from my last Christmas/holiday get together... Some how during the visit my DD develops pink eye.... And my sister has her 2 month old son there :(. I am PRAYING he doesn't get it! Doesn't seem to be slowing J down any tho .

I rented a Doppler during my first pregnancy... Might do it again. 

I am def finding out the sex ( if bubs cooperates - took 3 tries with J)hoping for a boy this time. But obv love whatever we have!!


----------



## JenzyKY

I don't have a preference at this point with gender. I guess I've just been so scared the last few weeks. I usually pick to take care of the tiny boy babies at work.


----------



## brittani

Hello everyone:hi:

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmast!!

Big :hugs: to all of those who have had losses. 

I had my first bought of vomiting last night. :nope: It was aweful, I was sick to my stomach all day long and didn't vomit until around 10pm last night. Today I've been nauseated as well but no vomiting yet, fingers crossed I wont.

I have to work tomorrow, Im a RN so I work 12 hour shifts but only 3 days a week.

I am always tired and my boobs are so dang sore, every time I bend over its like they are ripping out of my chest.

I don't have my first appt until the 11th of Jan and Im hoping they will do a scan.

Hope everyone is doing well! :thumbup:


----------



## CraftyBean

Hey ladies, 

I hope you're all recovering nicely from the festivities? 

I'm feeling pretty good, truth be told. The MS has disappeared again, and I'm pretty symptom free bar bloating. 

I'm truly not bothered either way re sex as I already have one of each. Financially though, a girl would be cool purely because I still have everything from my daughter so it'd save having to buy more! I'd imagine I'll stay team yellow again though. 

I went to look through all Moo's old clothes yesterday (which I'd helpfully packaged up into sizes, can I spell OCD :blush::haha:) and the newborn stuff seemed so impossibly tiny and made me so so broody. Im now so excited, I cannot wait! :happydance:


----------



## Sooz

Barhanita said:


> Zofran is magical! I took one pill and all my nausea is gone. I am hoping I will be able to eat and keep a nice dinner and even take (and keep!) the vitamin. Too bad my insurance will only pay for 20 pills a month.
> 
> I actually think I am hungry for the first time in weeks!

Im really pleased for you, and also extremely jealous! X


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

i will definitely be getting a doppler, didnt have one with dd or ds but after losing my son i NEED one, we also wont be finding out the sex as i just want a baby i can bring home the gender isnt important to me x


----------



## charlie00134

I plan on buying a doppler in a couple of weeks although I'm becoming less bothered by it so might end up not bothering lol. 
I'd prefer to have a boy, always have but really I'd be happy either way.


----------



## pinkmonki

Hey again ladies, 

I am CraftyBean but I finally remembered the login I used with my daughter, so B&B helpfully deleted my craftybean profile saying I had too many profiles :growlmad:

So Erm, reintroduction, I'm Zoe mum to 7yr old boy and 20mth old girl. Due 18th August.


----------



## Angelmarie

As this is my last baby part of me wants to stay team yellow so I can have the whole "congratulations! It's a...!" But in reality I think I will have to find out at the 20 week scan. I just like to be prepared and buying all white or lemon clothes just doesn't cut it for me. 

I'm praying for a girl but with all my 'high risk factors' I'll take a boy happily as long as I have a healthy term baby. 

My new Season Next catalogue arrived yesterday- headed straight for the newborn section and got excited!!!! :happydance:


----------



## twinkletots

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> i will definitely be getting a doppler, didnt have one with dd or ds but after losing my son i NEED one, we also wont be finding out the sex as i just want a baby i can bring home the gender isnt important to me x

I'm the same, would be over the moon with either.

Planning on team yellow altho its just so tempting to find out and do a tiny bit of shopping!

I am nine weeks and don't really feel pregnant at all today :wacko: well apart from my giant boobs and belly!


----------



## lolpants

Crystal5483 said:


> Anyone else DYINg to know if its a boy it girl? lol

I'm team yellow all the way this time! Found out with DD as was 1st and felt like I needed to be prepared.. once I had her I realised that having her bedroom all pinked out and her wardrobe fit to bursting was really not so important!!

I couldn't hear anything on my doppler last night - I just have cheap angel sounds one.. I remember I was about 15 wks with Phoebe before I found HB :shrug:

Hello again Zoe! Which part of Wales are you in?

Lol xx


----------



## CordeliaJ

lolpants said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else DYINg to know if its a boy it girl? lol
> 
> I'm team yellow all the way this time! Found out with DD as was 1st and felt like I needed to be prepared.. once I had her I realised that having her bedroom all pinked out and her wardrobe fit to bursting was really not so important!!
> 
> I couldn't hear anything on my doppler last night - I just have cheap angel sounds one.. I remember I was about 15 wks with Phoebe before I found HB :shrug:
> 
> Hello again Zoe! Which part of Wales are you in?
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...

That's the same doppler I have! I tried again today, but there's so much noise going on in there I don't think it's going to be possible to hear anything until that little heart is a bit bigger and stronger. I assume if I was quite a slim woman it might actually be easier - I'm not overweight but I am a medium build with a little bit of tummy padding :haha: probably won't make it easier!


----------



## pinkmonki

lolpants said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else DYINg to know if its a boy it girl? lol
> 
> I'm team yellow all the way this time! Found out with DD as was 1st and felt like I needed to be prepared.. once I had her I realised that having her bedroom all pinked out and her wardrobe fit to bursting was really not so important!!
> 
> I couldn't hear anything on my doppler last night - I just have cheap angel sounds one.. I remember I was about 15 wks with Phoebe before I found HB :shrug:
> 
> Hello again Zoe! Which part of Wales are you in?
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...

I'm just outside Wrexham. 

I was given a medical Doppler (I'm a nurse) when I got pregnant with my daughter but I cannot for the life of me remember which 'safe place' I put it in :dohh:


----------



## Crystal5483

OoOo I'd love to have a medical grade doppler ... Hopefully you can find it soon!


----------



## Crystal5483

Woohoo!!!! Just convinced hubby to order the sonoline b fetal doppler!!! I cannot wait for it to arrive!!!


----------



## charlie00134

I'm bidding on one on eBay at the moment


----------



## JenzyKY

I didn't have the patience to wait multiple days following an auction so I just did a buy it now one. It looked like the other auctions would get that high anyway.


----------



## mama d

I have the sonoline B. I just got it in the mail yesterday!! It took some work but we found the hb last night. It's super faint but definitely there! 

Oh, and I'm team yellow! I love a good surprise!


----------



## Crystal5483

Mama thank you!! My DH is convinced that I will use it only once... You think he'd know me by now! lol

Jenzy I did the same thing! Buy it now! Who did you get yours from?


----------



## JenzyKY

Eastshoremedical in Illinois. It better ship soon!


----------



## Crystal5483

I got mine from clinicalguardga ... DH just ordered today (he has the eBay account and Paypal!) 

It says Jan 2-15... I'm praying for the 2nd! Lol


----------



## wannabeprego

I want to get a doppler as well!! I am going to check out that sonoline B brand you girls are talking about since it seems to work well. Otherwise I would have no idea what brand to get. I imagine with twins in their the doppler will sound pretty neat, two little hear beats beating away. :winkwink:

I had my last ultrasound on 12/27 at 7 weeks and the twins both looked great, they have both grown since my last 6 week ultrasound and we saw a heart beat flickering away for each one!! So I was happy about that!! :happydance::happydance:

I might change my OB DR. though because although I liked the OB her ultrasound equipment and office were very outdated. She is an older women in either her 50's or 60's, so she has alot of experience. I would really like to be referred to a high risk DR since I am pregnant with twins. I am still doing some research and I haven't decided if I want to try a new practice or not. :shrug:

DH & me have been looking at baby stuff to get ideas. I haven't bought anything yet even though I have been tempted to do so multiple times. There are so many cute things. I was looking at baby photo album books and I started getting teary eyed reading through them. I think that was pregnancy hormones. LOL..:blush:


----------



## wannabeprego

What's the earliest you can hear the baby's heart beat on the doppler? Does anyone know?


----------



## Crystal5483

I've heard 9 weeks


----------



## Barhanita

I am 8w5d, so I will try now. Fingers crossed, but also, I won't be upset if I don't find anything.

UPD: I found nothing :( I guess it's very early. I will just wait for my ultrasound on Wednesday and try after that.


----------



## CordeliaJ

Barhanita said:


> I am 8w5d, so I will try now. Fingers crossed, but also, I won't be upset if I don't find anything.
> 
> UPD: I found nothing :( I guess it's very early. I will just wait for my ultrasound on Wednesday and try after that.

Same here, I wouldn't worry though.


----------



## readynwilling

also for those playing with dopplers for the first time... there is a "wooshing" noise, that will match the mothers heartbeat - that is the placenta. Apparently it is easier to find... so lots of people find it - thinking it is the heartbeat and its not. But when you hear the "thud thud thud" of the baby's heart - you'll know it :)


----------



## CordeliaJ

readynwilling said:


> also for those playing with dopplers for the first time... there is a "wooshing" noise, that will match the mothers heartbeat - that is the placenta. Apparently it is easier to find... so lots of people find it - thinking it is the heartbeat and its not. But when you hear the "thud thud thud" of the baby's heart - you'll know it :)

Yeah I found the wooshing really easily. Doesn't sound anything like a HB to me though, more like a loud ocean wave


----------



## lolpants

readynwilling said:


> also for those playing with dopplers for the first time... there is a "wooshing" noise, that will match the mothers heartbeat - that is the placenta. Apparently it is easier to find... so lots of people find it - thinking it is the heartbeat and its not. But when you hear the "thud thud thud" of the baby's heart - you'll know it :)

Found that yes!

The HB sounds like galloping horse for a baby - just listen to your own and you'll know the difference when u find it!

Lol xx


----------



## babinbaby

EDD: August 13th... Holding back all superstition!


----------



## Barhanita

What is the biggest thing you crave that you cannot have? For me it's sushi... I keep staring at this picture and salivating... https://whatwechow.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/sushi-bouquet.jpg I mean, I am happy to sacrifice it for my baby and abstain from sushi for 7 more months, but I cannot deny that it's almost always on my mind.

Also, I wanna repeat myself and say how that Zofran is awesome. I started throwing up violently today again, took it, and a ten minutes later I was fine! Even hungry and in a good mood. I have 18 pills left and should use them wisely.


----------



## bella21

barhanita Im craving tuna tartar and beef carpaccio!!!!! and prosciutto...and goat cheese! all things i can't have lol


----------



## charlie00134

Only thing I'm craving is caffeine. Pregnancy fatigue is killing me :(


----------



## CordeliaJ

Barhanita said:


> What is the biggest thing you crave that you cannot have? For me it's sushi... I keep staring at this picture and salivating... https://whatwechow.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/sushi-bouquet.jpg I mean, I am happy to sacrifice it for my baby and abstain from sushi for 7 more months, but I cannot deny that it's almost always on my mind.
> 
> Also, I wanna repeat myself and say how that Zofran is awesome. I started throwing up violently today again, took it, and a ten minutes later I was fine! Even hungry and in a good mood. I have 18 pills left and should use them wisely.

Oh me too with the sushi! I miss it so much! I've had the california type roll things with crab sticks/avocado etc, and other things that are cooked, which makes me feel a little better...but I really miss the raw salmon & tuna!


----------



## wannabeprego

Girls,

I hope everyone has a Happy New Year and that 2013 brings you many blessings, happiness and good fortune!!!:flower:

https://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt201/fionacheung001/HappyNewYear-2-Gif.gif


----------



## Angelmarie

I'm craving fresh pineapple! Tinned is ok but just not the same! Also I love bacon and Brie sandwiches! After I had my last baby that was my first request and DP had to bring me one to the hospital!!! 

Hope you girls all have a great last day of 2012! 2013 is going to bring us all amazing things!!!! :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Happy new years to all! We know 2013 is going to be such an amazing year! :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

Im really missing runny egg sandwiches. I fully expect I'll cave and have one soon.

Happy New Year to you all. Hope 2013 is truly magical. X


----------



## mommy247

Isnt this such a good way the end 2012? with a bfp! Im happy i get to say good bye to 2012 with a bfp and hello to 2013 with a new baby :):happydance:


----------



## bloominbroody

Hey ladies :)
Me & Hubby have officially split up now. He's staying in the single room til he gets his own place so i haven't gotta house hunt. Now we are single he's talking to me?! Men are odd creatures!
Anyway everyone including the kids know what's happening & all are v supportive.

Anyone staying up to welcome the new yr? I dunno if i will make it but if i do I'll celebrate with jaffa cakes!

Im really struggling to find food i like now. Bread & butter is just vile I've tried a few different sandwiche filling like sausage/cheese & tuna but i end up gagging each time.
I don't eat breakfast atm as i have zero appetite so have a glass of cold milk with a straw to keep it from going near my teeth as they're painfully sensitive now.
Currently cooking new potatoes to have with butter & cheese on as this seems to still taste ok as a meal. My only other foods i still enjoy is creamy tomato & herb pasta bake with cheese on or pizza. I've a feeling im gonna pile on the pounds if this is all i can eat the next 7 months!!

I've not caught up with all the pages I've missed yet x


----------



## bloominbroody

https://imageshack.us/photo/photo/213/20121230181710.jpg/ 

Here's my 9wk bump/bloated & im a green olive yay!! Although i think i may change ticker as scan showed a week behind.
Sorry for my lady boxers showing lol & yes they do say 'hot stuff' lol


----------



## JenzyKY

My little gummy bear has a heart rate of 176 and measuring 8 and 6 to 9 weeks!


----------



## lolpants

:yipee::headspin: HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! :wohoo::loopy: 

2013 should be a great year for us all!! :hugs:

Sorry to hear that you decided to call it a day, sure you have your reasons though Blommin, and New Year and new start and all that :flower:

Congrats JenzyKY :thumbup:

I am only missing peanuts at the mo - not being able to eat all the yummy xmas mixes and party treats like bombay mix at this time of the year is gutting! OH has nut allergy so has to be done! I'm a veggie and most of the no foods are meat or fish so not too hard!

Lol xx


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry to hear that bloomin, hope it works out for the best. I'm going to a friends for sprite and board games for new years. Rock and roll lifestyle for me lol


----------



## Scottish

happy new year all!

I think i will also struggle to make it to the bells hehe i have no interest in new year this year anyway so doesnt bother me. However i am looking forward to 2013! wooo

sorry to hear of your relationship bloominbroody but its good that yous have been able to sort things out in a civil way. good luck xxx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sorry to hear that blooming, I am glad you got to sort thing out so you can stay in your house. 

I miss runny eggs all the time!! I would love them for breakfast and now I can't have them. O wel, i'll take missing them for my baby!

I have no plans for today, I am on moderate bed rest still from the hematoma, so I was planning with DH going out tonight (early) to eat something yummy and then coming back home, I can't even stay up past 10 anyways.....


----------



## CelticNiamh

bloominbroody said:


> Hey ladies :)
> Me & Hubby have officially split up now. He's staying in the single room til he gets his own place so i haven't gotta house hunt. Now we are single he's talking to me?! Men are odd creatures!
> Anyway everyone including the kids know what's happening & all are v supportive.
> 
> Anyone staying up to welcome the new yr? I dunno if i will make it but if i do I'll celebrate with jaffa cakes!
> 
> Im really struggling to find food i like now. Bread & butter is just vile I've tried a few different sandwiche filling like sausage/cheese & tuna but i end up gagging each time.
> I don't eat breakfast atm as i have zero appetite so have a glass of cold milk with a straw to keep it from going near my teeth as they're painfully sensitive now.
> Currently cooking new potatoes to have with butter & cheese on as this seems to still taste ok as a meal. My only other foods i still enjoy is creamy tomato & herb pasta bake with cheese on or pizza. I've a feeling im gonna pile on the pounds if this is all i can eat the next 7 months!!
> 
> I've not caught up with all the pages I've missed yet x

Sorry to hear of your split, hope it all works out for you :flower:


----------



## pinkmonki

Sorry to hear of your split, hope it all works out for you. 

Ladies, as long as your eggs are stamped with the lion mark and are hot with absolutely none of the white still gooey and clear, runny eggs are absolutely fine. 

It's not the risk to your baby per say, it's simply the salmonella risk of raw eggs from unvaccinated chickens making you so ill that you get dehydrated. Lion marked eggs are vaccinated so even raw you'd be fine but theres no risks at all as long as the white is cooked :happydance: 

(I knew my penchant for research in pregnancy would be useful again one day :blush::haha:)


----------



## Crystal5483

Sorry to hear bloomin

Just scheduled my private scan! February 6th! Ill be almost 15 weeks and she said she can tell me the gender then!!! So excited!!!


----------



## charlie00134

Yey! I'm saving my private for 30 weeks :)


----------



## Crystal5483

I want to know ASAP lol and they have like a frequent scan plan so every time you go you get $50 off


----------



## brittani

Sorry to hear about the split Bloomin, hope all works out for you.

Me and DH are going out to eat (its his birthday today!!) and then going to a friends house for pizza (im hungry all the time :) ). 

Happy New Year Everyone!!!


----------



## brittani

O and Im a sweet pea today!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Girls,

I hope everyone has a Happy New Year and that 2013 brings you many blessings, happiness and good fortune!!!:flower:

https://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt201/fionacheung001/HappyNewYear-2-Gif.gif


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Bloomin, sorry to hear of your split. :hugs: Wishing the best for you!

Happy New Years everyone!! 2013 is going to be an amazing year for all of us with our little bubs.


----------



## MzMcCray

Happy New Years everyone I'm a cherry today yay ten days til our next scan :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Was up until 3am then woke up at 9am to pee! DD was at my inlaws overnight (thank God!) DH is on his way to get her now while I eat and and relax then its shower time and getting ready to go out and run errands


----------



## lhamil88

Hi ladies can I come join in your chatter :)


----------



## lolpants

lhamil88 said:


> Hi ladies can I come join in your chatter :)

Hello! When is your EDD?

Hope everyone enjoyed ringing in the New Year!?

AFM - my sore boobs have finally eased and only really hurt when I take my bra off - it's left me only feeling tired and no AF, just don't feel pregnant at all this time!? Hoping it is just an easy ride, 9 days till scan/reassurance baby is real!

Lol xx


----------



## onebumpplease

I know I'm not the only one, I cant wait for my scan as my persistent spotting is super stressful. I had 4 days clear and it was blissful. Mine is tinged cm with pink or brown. Would love to see the back of it though. A successful scan will help me relax though. 14 days till mine!


----------



## CordeliaJ

So I've got an appointment booked to meet the 'community' midwife (whatever that is) on the 14th, then a scan booked on the 28th. I didn't book either of them they were done automatically through drs & hospital. Can anyone tell me what happens at the midwife appointment? I assumed it was a scan until I got the letter about the scan on the 28th. Drs and hospital have already taken tonnes of blood, so not sure what else needs to be done? Can anyone who's met their midwife already tell me what to expect? (I'm in the UK btw).


----------



## Angelmarie

It will be yourbooking in appointment. She will go through all of your medical history and fill out your notes and give you lots of literature etc. she might check your urine and your BMI. At the end of the appointment you usually get your carry notes which you take to all future appointments. My booking in lasted over an hour. 

Nothing to worry about though. All positive steps! :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Oooo exciting, I have mine on Friday...


----------



## charlie00134

Happy new year all. Can't believe we should all be welcoming in the next year with a tiny bundle of person


----------



## Lindsey923

Hi ladies! Wishing everyone a happy and healthy new year with new babies!!!

I have been extremely out of breath lately. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Happy new year girls! Good luck to everyone with their pregnancies! :)

Afm: feeling tired,nauseous,cramps and also have this horrible sour stomach feeling. Can't wait for my scan tomorrow since I had a few days of brown mucus looking discharge this past week(sorry tmi) thankfully it's stopped!


----------



## jessi_lou

Happy New Years everyone, hope that it brings us all much joy.


----------



## Sooz

Yeah it's your booking in appointment and it takes ages. Take your partner if you can as she'll want to know a lot about his medical and family history too.


----------



## Angelmarie

Lindsey923 said:


> Hi ladies! Wishing everyone a happy and healthy new year with new babies!!!
> 
> I have been extremely out of breath lately. Has anyone else noticed this?

Yes! I'm asthmatic and I have noticed a difference as I've needed my inhaler more and often even going upstairs with the washing basket or something leaves me a bit breathless. I guess everything inside must be shifting around to make room for baby?!


----------



## CordeliaJ

Lindsey923 said:


> Hi ladies! Wishing everyone a happy and healthy new year with new babies!!!
> 
> I have been extremely out of breath lately. Has anyone else noticed this?

Hey Lindsey, interesting you say that, I've been getting that a lot, and often when I wake up in the morning which is weird. My friend tells me it's because you take more breaths than usual while you're sleeping. I keep worrying that the pregnancy is making me anaemic because that's also one of the symptoms...but could just be the pregnancy. Can't walk to the train station without being out of breath :S


----------



## lolpants

Lindsey923 said:


> Hi ladies! Wishing everyone a happy and healthy new year with new babies!!!
> 
> I have been extremely out of breath lately. Has anyone else noticed this?

Yep, that is one symptom I have too! My OH told me that he read it as a symptom at this stage...

They do booking in and scan all in one appt here.. That's the one I have on the 10th .. They do scan first, think its to check how pregnant you are before MW does rest of notes/bloods/BMI etc?

Lol xx


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

ok so FINALLY tomoorow i am going to pick up the phone and tell the hospital im pregnant, ill be a nervous wreck but will get a scan asap so yay :) x


----------



## lhamil88

Lolpants...I'm due 23rd aug by my calculations...but there not always spot on lol

Laura_bella....I'm pretty much the same lol tomorroe I WILL ring a midwife!


----------



## Barhanita

I cannot move today, feel dizzy, lightheaded and weak... So I am afraid as well I could be anemic... Especially since I cannot keep the vitamin in.

But tomorrow morning is my second appointment. I will get to see my baby! My ticker is wrong, and I am supposed to be 9w1d tomorrow. I will also I ask the doc why I feel soooo crappy.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Lindsey923 said:


> Hi ladies! Wishing everyone a happy and healthy new year with new babies!!!
> 
> I have been extremely out of breath lately. Has anyone else noticed this?

I have this too, shortness of breath I've heard is due to the more blood you are pumping for baby. 



Barhanita said:


> I cannot move today, feel dizzy, lightheaded and weak... So I am afraid as well I could be anemic... Especially since I cannot keep the vitamin in.
> 
> But tomorrow morning is my second appointment. I will get to see my baby! My ticker is wrong, and I am supposed to be 9w1d tomorrow. I will also I ask the doc why I feel soooo crappy.

Good luck tomorrow! I can't wait to see pictures!


AFM, I have now developed a daily night sickness, at around 4pm I start feeling awful and more more and more as the night progresses, sometimes I puke at around 7 or 8 pm... Is anyone else suffering from only sickness at night? I always thought it was MS or all day sickness.... but not night sickness???


----------



## mama d

I have had "dinner time sickness" the whole time. I feel good in the morning an around 3 I start to fade. By evening I am usually struggling to eat anything. My doctor just had a baby recently and she said she felt the same way.


----------



## bella21

shortness of breath is completely normal...I have it as well :)

happy new years ladies!


----------



## mommy247

So I went ahead and bought 2 packs of pregnancy underwears today. Good price too since i get a employee discount on top of the sales. Two packs of 3 for 15 bucks! Decided to prepare myself and buy two stretchy camisoles and a fleece jacket since its all i ever wear. 

Have any of you bought anything or have started getting prepared yet?
I refuse to buy pregnancy clothing. I decided ill wear leggings and jeggings and prob buy a few maternity tops when i get way bigger.


----------



## Barhanita

I added some maternity clothes on ebay to my watch list


----------



## mommy247

Barhanita said:


> I added some maternity clothes on ebay to my watch list

its hard not to lol i have three websites i have things in my online carts still just sitting there...


----------



## Crystal5483

I'll be ordering some in a few days lol


----------



## Bmama

Happy New Year ladies! I'm going shopping tomorrow for a few extra yoga pants/leggings and tops. I want to wait until I am a little bigger to buy maternity jeans but they are on my list!


----------



## CordeliaJ

Yep I've bought a whole load of maternity stuff, all in the sales. Most of it is fully wearable now which is good. I feel so much more comfortable in it.


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm going out Thursday to find some with a friend. I'm not comfortable in my clothes.


----------



## Sooz

borr.dg.baby said:


> Lindsey923 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Wishing everyone a happy and healthy new year with new babies!!!
> 
> I have been extremely out of breath lately. Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> I have this too, shortness of breath I've heard is due to the more blood you are pumping for baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Barhanita said:
> 
> 
> I cannot move today, feel dizzy, lightheaded and weak... So I am afraid as well I could be anemic... Especially since I cannot keep the vitamin in.
> 
> But tomorrow morning is my second appointment. I will get to see my baby! My ticker is wrong, and I am supposed to be 9w1d tomorrow. I will also I ask the doc why I feel soooo crappy.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck tomorrow! I can't wait to see pictures!
> 
> 
> AFM, I have now developed a daily night sickness, at around 4pm I start feeling awful and more more and more as the night progresses, sometimes I puke at around 7 or 8 pm... Is anyone else suffering from only sickness at night? I always thought it was MS or all day sickness.... but not night sickness???Click to expand...

In my first pregnancy it started with me waking in the night to be sick and then became all day and night. Its definitely a danger time for me now but morning sickness came first this time.


----------



## lolpants

Morning

well last night was worst night for me - had to get up to pee every hr or so - absolutely drained today :(

Still not suffered from sickness this time round?! Should be grateful, but just making me paranoid!!

I only just threw out my favourite maternity jeans in Nov, as I wore them to death! (they were so comfy!!) Will defo be getting more! ;)

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Tickers are a day behind? Tried redoing it and still a day short?? I know Thursday is the day I enter a new week, and now according to this will be Fri?

Lol xx


----------



## littleone2010

Mines the same lol pants! I noticed it yesterday, wonder why that is?? Xxx


----------



## mama d

mommy247 said:


> So I went ahead and bought 2 packs of pregnancy underwears today. Good price too since i get a employee discount on top of the sales. Two packs of 3 for 15 bucks! Decided to prepare myself and buy two stretchy camisoles and a fleece jacket since its all i ever wear.
> 
> Have any of you bought anything or have started getting prepared yet?
> I refuse to buy pregnancy clothing. I decided ill wear leggings and jeggings and prob buy a few maternity tops when i get way bigger.

I stocked up at Gap Maternity after Xmas when they had all of their great sales! I won't be wearing any of it for awhile but it's nice to know I have options should I wake up one morning and not have anything for work!


----------



## Crystal5483

My ticket is also a day behind but it was fine a few weeks ago!


----------



## lolpants

Seems to be a New Year thing? Hopefully they'll fix it soon!

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I already bought some maternity jeans (at like 4 weeks!!) because my bloat was soooo bad. Bloat is gone but I do wear the jeans because they are so comfy. Jeans bother me because they hurt my hips! 

I will be looking out for some more jeans. With shirts I think I will do fine wearing all my baggy ones until I am huge and then I will get some more.

My ticker from baby gaga was also a day behind and I just created a new one with one day behind my due date (OCD :haha:) to make it be right until they fix it. 


Wanted to share my weekly bump picture, this is 9+3. Excuse the foggy mirror, I had just gotten out of the shower.


----------



## Angelmarie

My ticker was always bizarrely a day ahead and now it's right!!!:haha::dohh:

I haven't got maternity clothes yet. I've actually lost about 5 pounds since being pregnant which I think is down to going off chocolate! Even over Christmas I haven't been able to eat a lot. I just feel sick a lot. Thank goodness I don't actually throw up often though. 

When I get maternity trousers I will be getting the under bump elastic attend band waisted ones. By far the most comfortable. 

Anyone keeping a journal? I've been looking to but 'the belly book' but I can't decide. Anyone recommend any?


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

i have a scan next Wednesday :) cannot wait xx


----------



## pinkmonki

I wasn't going to buy any new maternity clothes, as I still have all of them from my last pregnancy.. Then I remembered that I've lost 4 stone since then, they're all comically big :blush::haha:

So, I bought a dress and a pair of jeans in the next sale. I won't buy anything else until I need to, purely because we're going to be at our biggest/most uncomfortable in late summer so I'd prefer to buy whilst I'm like that so I'm buying what works for me. 

My son was born in late August, and virtually everything I bought was too warm/tight/uncomfortable by the end. 

These first few weeks seem to be dragging like I've never known them to before. I want to hear my baby. I want my first scan. I want a bump damnit *studiously ignores brain reminding me how much I dislike the bump by the end* :haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Morning laides* and Happy New Year :)
I'm TIRED and can't sleep at night now how fair is that? LOL!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*P.S.* my ticker didn't change?! it's on point :) guess i got lucky,


----------



## readynwilling

my ticker is good too :shrug:

I have a BUNCH of mat stuff from first go around. I lent it to a friend when she got preggo with her 2nd, and she returned it to me and THEN some... but a lot of it is fall/wintery stuff but works for now, and i will get summer stuff when we get there. 

But we booked a cruise for March so i am looking at getting a couple swimsuits soon :)

Im sure they will come in handy in august too!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Can anyone with experience tell me the best baby slings to purchase?! I never used one with DS, but I really want to try with this one!


----------



## Scottish

Hey ladies!

I am going to be buying maternity wear soon I think as my jeans are uncomfortable now (tight on waist and bum) think I've gained weight on my bottom as noticing with my trousers lol. 

Have any of you gotten appointment for 12 week scan yet? I am just wondering how in advance the hospital sends them as I got referred to the hospital a few weeks back in my booking appointment but moving home soon so worried that I may miss the letter!


----------



## readynwilling

I am wearing at mat shirt today - i just am sick of being uncomfy in my regular stuff. a few people pointed out they thought i might be pregnant as they thought i was showing.. i know you show earlier with your 2nd - but 9 weeks is TOO early - i think i put on 5lbs and my clothes dont fit HAHAHAHAHAH

Here you only need a week or so. But we do our ultrasounds at labs, not at the hospital or with the MW's... so you get your requistion and book your appt. Usually they are about a week or so out. I wont be doing the 12 week testing tho.


----------



## mac1979

I was dropping some stuff off at Goodwill the other day and went inside to look around. I was able to get 4 pairs of maternity jeans for around $10, they are all new looking, I don't want to spend $30 or so on a pair of jeans that I will only wear for a few months. I am keeping an eye on Craigslist too for people selling maternity clothes.


----------



## Guppy051708

Hopin4ABump said:


> Can anyone with experience tell me the best baby slings to purchase?! I never used one with DS, but I really want to try with this one!

Not a sling but I love the Ergo (infant insert is worth it as well) and the Moby Wrap. I like both. Moby wrap i find better for the early days but both are great. the Ergo is pricy but SO worth it. I still wear my 28 month old with comfort. Its great!


----------



## readynwilling

I really want a moby for the early days with this one, but i still LOVE my Beco GEMINI. I still use with J :) well maybe not so much right now... but if i was pregnant LOL. I wear her on my back now, she loves it!


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not buying mat clothes yet because all my clothes are baggy. I lost about a stone recently so everything has room plus most of my clothes are insanely baggy as is. I'm an alternative so mat clothes i like are much harder to buy so I plan on getting some for work and buying big baggy dungarees for weekends and home.


----------



## Crystal5483

I re dud my ticker and its up to date now :)


----------



## Guppy051708

speaking of ergo, its actually on babysteals today for ~50%off

https://babysteals.stealnetwork.com/


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Oooo! Awesome site, thanks guppy! I loveeee a good deal site. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

there are tons of them :D

Zulily.com 
Totsy.com

and a few others but i can't remember the names of the sites :dohh:


----------



## Barhanita

We went for the appointment, but my doctor was delivering a baby... They rescheduled as for later today with a nurse practitioner, but I am nor sure if she does ultrasounds :-(


----------



## JenzyKY

My nurse practitioner did!


----------



## Sooz

Scottish said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I am going to be buying maternity wear soon I think as my jeans are uncomfortable now (tight on waist and bum) think I've gained weight on my bottom as noticing with my trousers lol.
> 
> Have any of you gotten appointment for 12 week scan yet? I am just wondering how in advance the hospital sends them as I got referred to the hospital a few weeks back in my booking appointment but moving home soon so worried that I may miss the letter!

Our community MW does everything automatically through a blackberry now, my scan referral was sent whilst I was still in my booking in appointment and arrived through the door in letter form three days later, it's on the 24th at 12+2. So I had it booked at less than 5 weeks!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Guppy, Yeah I've been to those 2, I especially love zulily but always looking for more. Thanks for the link! :)

2 more weeks until my first OB appointment! This wait is way worse then the dreaded TWW. I just want to make sure all is okay :( I will also be seeing the Nurse Practitioner as well. I have no idea what to expect though. They didn't mention a scan, so I doubt I will be getting one of those. Can anyone from the US tell me what I can expect for my first appt. I have never been to the place that I have made my appointment at before.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Had my scan today and baby is measuring right on at 7w5d with a heartbeat of 157 bpm! So reassuring to see and hear the heartbeat!


----------



## Bmama

RockNRollBaby said:


> Guppy, Yeah I've been to those 2, I especially love zulily but always looking for more. Thanks for the link! :)
> 
> 2 more weeks until my first OB appointment! This wait is way worse then the dreaded TWW. I just want to make sure all is okay :( I will also be seeing the Nurse Practitioner as well. I have no idea what to expect though. They didn't mention a scan, so I doubt I will be getting one of those. Can anyone from the US tell me what I can expect for my first appt. I have never been to the place that I have made my appointment at before.

Hi there! I had my first appointment at a little after 4 weeks, and they spent the time taking down my medical history as well as my OH's, checking vitals, and answering any questions I had. I also had a pap which I hear is common in the states at your first appointment, but it will also be the only one you get all pregnancy! I didn't have a scan but they booked me for my 11 week scan and next appointment too. Definitely take down your husband's medical history because I had to go off of what I knew and I wish I had talked to his parents before hand.


----------



## mac1979

Barhanita said:


> We went for the appointment, but my doctor was delivering a baby... They rescheduled as for later today with a nurse practitioner, but I am nor sure if she does ultrasounds :-(

My nurse practitioner did my ultrasound. They can do everything an OB/Gyn can do except deliver a baby.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

just be careful when buying ergo's there are a LOT of fakes about :(


----------



## pola17

:hi: Hey there! I havent joined yet! 
Im Paola, 28, (still cautiously) pregnant with #1 after 2 years TTC!! Our EDD is August 11th!!! :happydance: so that makes us today 8w3d! :cloud9:


----------



## JenzyKY

Welcome, Pola! :wave:

My doppler is in the mail. Hurry up and get here! *stomps my feet!* :winkwink:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Bmama, thank you!!

Welcome Pola! :)

Jenzy, that's exciting! Which did you get? My sister was in Nursing school, so I am going to ask her if I could borrow her old one. Which I am hoping so, don't feel like buying one if there's already 1 in the family.


----------



## JenzyKY

I got the Sonoline B from ebay. I can't wait to use it. Hope you can get your sisters!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Welcome Pola :)


----------



## pola17

Thanks for the welcomes!!! :happydance:


----------



## CordeliaJ

But the Ergo's look so boring :(
Has anyone got any sling wrap recommendations? I've seen some nice ones on: https://www.naturalconnection.co.uk/ 
I just think they look so natural and comfortable. I see a ton of slings/carriers a day and the parents with the slings look sooo relaxed.


----------



## Crystal5483

Jenny mine was shipped on Monday! I keep asking DH for shipping updates! Lol


----------



## JenzyKY

Crystal5483 said:


> Jenny mine was shipped on Monday! I keep asking DH for shipping updates! Lol

The tracking says it has made it to my state!


----------



## Guppy051708

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> just be careful when buying ergo's there are a LOT of fakes about :(

yeah def stay away from places like eBay when you purchase an ERGO!!!

babysteals is actually legit. Ive bought one ergo from them. it was the real deal, but do be careful on other sites.


----------



## Barhanita

I came back from a scan! They didn't measure anything, but the baby looked big, had a heartbeat and was waving at us with little arms and legs. 

They told me to be coming back every week until I go back to my pre-pregnancy weight (I lost ~10% of my weight and my bmi is very low). Also, we book an NT scan for January 24th.

And here is my baby:
https://img837.imageshack.us/img837/8527/masya.jpg


----------



## pola17

awww what a lovely scan picture! :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Cute picture!!! :flower:


----------



## lhamil88

Oh wow that's amazing! 

On the subject of slings I have baba sling and it's amazing! Even comfortable with my 3yo (for a short while lol)


----------



## Angelmarie

Great picture, Barhanita!!! :thumbup:

I think I'm going for a baba sling :flower:


----------



## Rach28

Hello again ladies and happy new year :thumbup:

I havn't been on for ages as the xmas period here was just mad.... I managed to get through it all tho, successfully managing to hide the fact that I am preggo from all the family. I thought they would guess as I felt awful and wasn't drinking baileys!! 

I have my first mw/booking in appointment on 23rd Jan (I'll be about 10 weeks) and my first scan isn't until 12th Feb - when I'll be about 13 weeks...... I'm just so impatient for the scan and cant wait that long to see little bean, trying to persuade DH that we should have an early/dating scan like we did with DS2 :winkwink:


----------



## Rach28

Sooz said:


> Im really missing runny egg sandwiches. I fully expect I'll cave and have one soon.
> 
> Happy New Year to you all. Hope 2013 is truly magical. X

Missing my poached eggs on toast, yeah I know we can fully cook the eggs til the yolks solid but its reaaaaally just not the same is it!! :nope:


----------



## lolpants

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Had my scan today and baby is measuring right on at 7w5d with a heartbeat of 157 bpm! So reassuring to see and hear the heartbeat!

:thumbup::happydance:



pola17 said:


> :hi: Hey there! I havent joined yet!
> Im Paola, 28, (still cautiously) pregnant with #1 after 2 years TTC!! Our EDD is August 11th!!! :happydance: so that makes us today 8w3d! :cloud9:

:wave: welcome aboard!!



Barhanita said:


> I came back from a scan! They didn't measure anything, but the baby looked big, had a heartbeat and was waving at us with little arms and legs.
> 
> They told me to be coming back every week until I go back to my pre-pregnancy weight (I lost ~10% of my weight and my bmi is very low). Also, we book an NT scan for January 24th.
> 
> And here is my baby:
> https://img837.imageshack.us/img837/8527/masya.jpg

Fab scan! You can see baby waving!! :D


Rach28 - Agreed hiding it over xmas and waiting so long for scans sucks!!
I have a weeks tomorrow till scan - will be 11 weeks, just seems like forever as was booked weeks ago!!

Lol xx


----------



## JenzyKY

The Britax B-Agile stroller is $167 on Amazon. It is so tempting...


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Adorable scan! Love it!


----------



## charlie00134

pola17 said:


> Thanks for the welcomes!!! :happydance:

Hey Pola, welcome! I think we've met before :) :wave:

lovely scan Barhanita! So glad you managed to get your scan. Hope the gaining weight back isn't too hard.

AFM: 9 weeks today! I'm so happy to be advancing but I've forgotten what it feels like not to be well and truly exhausted. I considered ringing in sick with it today. Even putting hubby on the downstairs pull out bed tonight and Friday in the hope I'll sleep longer without him waking me up.


----------



## Scottish

Charlie i am 9 weeks today to yay!

I had to lol at what you said I am exactly feeling the same today! I so wanted to phone work sick as feeling horrid and exhausted as well I can't remember what feeling normal Is lol!

Fingers crossed it passes soon xx


----------



## charlie00134

I'll be happy to feel awake. I'm having to cheat today and have some caffeine otherwise I'd never make it :(


----------



## lolpants

I'm 10 weeks today and 1 week till scan!! Yippeeee!!! :happydance:


I haven't been sleeping so great the last few nights and feel like death, not so bad atm as DD away till Sat, but will be awful if I'm still like this by time she gets back!!

Sleep dust for us all!!!

:dust::sleep::dust:​
Lol xx


----------



## buttonnose82

Hi all, hope everyone is doing ok and had a lovely Christmas :)

I am totally exhausted right now ..... not being helping by having to run about after 2 other babies lol

I have booked a private scan for tomorrow morning as so convinced something is wrong :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

buttonnose82 said:


> Hi all, hope everyone is doing ok and had a lovely Christmas :)
> 
> I am totally exhausted right now ..... not being helping by having to run about after 2 other babies lol
> 
> I have booked a private scan for tomorrow morning as so convinced something is wrong :(


I have a scan tomorrow as well, so worried after a little spotting FX we both get good news


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good luck with the scans buttonnose82 and CelticNiamh!!! 

I have been sleeping sooooo bad lately too, I feel like my hips are so heavy and my lower back hurts so I keep switching positions! I can't seem to find a way to get comfy! I am so exhausted!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Beautiful scan Barhanita!!!! So sweet!!!!!! <3 Will you get scans each week?

Good luck tomororw, Celtic and button! Keep us posted <3


----------



## pola17

charlie00134 said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcomes!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hey Pola, welcome! I think we've met before :) :wave:
> 
> lovely scan Barhanita! So glad you managed to get your scan. Hope the gaining weight back isn't too hard.
> 
> AFM: 9 weeks today! I'm so happy to be advancing but I've forgotten what it feels like not to be well and truly exhausted. I considered ringing in sick with it today. Even putting hubby on the downstairs pull out bed tonight and Friday in the hope I'll sleep longer without him waking me up.Click to expand...

Yes, I do think we've met before on the forums, but I'm not sure from what topic! :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck ladies getting scans!!

Because of my MTHFR diagnosis I've been a little weary about clotting issues. So I've asked the docs to bump up my appointments. I am now seeing the OB on Monday morning and then I'm seeing the maternal fetal medicine high risk doctor on Thursday to inquire about anticoagulants. I'm happy with that. 

My fetal doppler arrived in my state this morning... Hoping its delivered by end of day!!!


----------



## more babies

Hello! Can I join you ladies?? I realize I'm a little late but have been afraid of jinxing myself by joining a group :dohh: Anyways, congrats to everyone and so sorry to hear about any of the losses! :hugs: My due date is August 12th and it took us 8 cycles to conceive. I also have two daughters 10 and 7. I hate that there will be such a huge age gap for this little one but I was young when I got pregnant with them and haven't had the space nor the money until not to have another one. We have told the girls yet but they're going to book so excited.. they're always telling me they want me to have more. We are going to wait until our 12ish week scan to announce anything just because I had some spotting in the beginning it has made me paranoid! Anyways I look forward to sharing this pregnancy journey with everyone!!


----------



## Scottish

Welcome to the group more babies! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months xx :)


----------



## readynwilling

Who's got a fruit ticker thats 10 weeks LOL! I liked my fruit ticker up until mid second tri when you stopped being a new fruit every week. I think near the end you are a watermelon for the whole month LOL! But im curious now.


----------



## Crystal5483

My fruit ticker is ten weeks!


----------



## lhamil88

Omg morning sickness I have not missed you! I feel like I have novo virus again! 

And I have found recently I have drastically list my sweet tooth Erich is very unusual for me, buy is a good thing really seen as I had gestational diabetes with my last pregnancy.

And I finally spoke to the midwife yesterday who answered the phone with, hi Leanne I didn't expect to see your name again so soon! Lol


----------



## readynwilling

YAY Crystal - a Prune :cloud9: such an unappatizing fruit LOL to be.


----------



## Crystal5483

My doppler is out for delivery!! Lets pray they just leave it there :) definitely going to try to use it tonight!!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Barhanita, beautiful scan!

Good luck with the scans Button & Celtic!

Welcome to the group more babies! My sisters are 10 & 12 years older then me, I was a surprise baby, and I absolutely loved having older sisters. They pretty much helped bring me up when my parents had to work, so I always looked up to them like they were my other moms. I've had a very strong relationship with the both of them for all my life. 

Lhamil, I don't have a sweet tooth at all either! In fact, sweet stuff (except fruit) sounds soooo gross to me. DH & I have horrible ice cream cravings and I haven't craved it once. 

As for me, I'm also SO tired all the time! Yesterday DH started picking up the house and I just stood there, yawning away and staring off into space. I feel soo lazy. I completely cut out caffeine so that's gotta be a part of it too. I also have noticed my taste buds have completely changed, I am not a fan of chicken anymore and I absolutely love fruit. If I could eat fruit all day long, I'd be satisfied lol. Also, what types of teas are safe to drink during pregnancy?


----------



## Barhanita

Hopin4ABump said:


> Beautiful scan Barhanita!!!! So sweet!!!!!! <3 Will you get scans each week?

Thank you! They told me they will use doppler next week, and if they cannot find the heartbeat with it, they will u/s.

Welcome new guys and good luck everyone with the scan.

I am on a weight-gaining mission, so keep stuffing myself with pancakes. Even after Zofran it's hard.


----------



## charlie00134

FC for the scans, keep us posted :)

I can't remember the thread Pola but I think we got onto Clomid conception. 

Afm fatigue has eased a little and I managed to cheer up. Feeling proper moody though :(


----------



## mama d

Scan #3 in 3 1/2 hours. I'm so impatient!!!!

Think positive thoughts for a hematoma-free uterus and healthy 10-weeker in there!! :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Fingers crossed about the ultrasound!! 

My Doppler should be delivered today! Hope I can find the heartbeat but I have a tilted uterus apparently :(.


----------



## mama d

JenzyKY said:


> Fingers crossed about the ultrasound!!
> 
> My Doppler should be delivered today! Hope I can find the heartbeat but I have a tilted uterus apparently :(.

I have a very tilted uterus (so muh so that everyone who sees it makes a comment). I have been able to pick up the heartbeat VERY faintly twice. It takes a lot of patience and can be time consuming. I think it's very normal for it to take a few extra weeks for is tilters! :)


----------



## more babies

Rocknrollbaby thanks! That's great to hear you had such a good relationship with your sisters despite the age difference. My oldest one is very maternal and just loves to take care of people so I think she could be a huge help. My 7 year old is a bit more attached to me so we'll see how that goes :haha:

Good luck mama d on your scan!!

Has anyone else had problems sleeping at night?? This is my biggest problem right now. I get so unbelievably hot at night and can't sleep and I keep the house very cool at night. I never had this problem with my other two pregnancies.. I always felt great and this one has been much different! :dohh: But I don't know how much longer I can last on such little sleep!


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck Mama!!! So jealous lol

Jenzy I will be trying like 7:30pm EST tonight :) I will let you know if I get anything :) let me know too! My uterus isn't tilted but I'm chubby!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Good luck with the scans,hope all turns out well! I too had some light pink discharge last night..the day I had a scan and heard my baby's heartbeat. I have another appt Monday, hopefully I don't go crazy by then! Haha


----------



## Crystal5483

Ready ... I hate prunes lol


----------



## JenzyKY

Thanks Mama! That gives me hope. I still spot some so I'd love to get reassurance sometimes!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I can't sleep well at night either.... just can't get comfy


I have a tilted uterus as well, but I wont be getting a doppler just because I am really obsessive and I don't think I can handle not being able to find a heartbeat, I would go nuts every time and end up in the ER :haha:

My next appointment is this tuesday!!! I can't wait!! I am hoping they do a scan! I will be 10+3... Maybe they will do one to see if my hematoma is gone?? 

I can't wait!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh and mama d, GL!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## JenzyKY

Oh and I went to motherhood maternity and got a few pairs of pants. Some were around $15 each! They are so comfy. No more squeezing into pants!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I just realized last night when I had the pink discharge was the day my period was due...weird. Have any of you had any spotting the day your period would have been due?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*JolleyGirl* I had brown spotting for the first week after I got my bfp and that would've been right around the time my period was due. :hugs: try not to worry!

*mama d* I can't wait to see pics! Woot!

*more babies* Me!!!!! I wake up to pee, and feel fine when I first get up, but when I lay back down I'm BURNING UP!!! And it takes me at least an hour to get back to sleep. So frustrating! I'm normally really cold when I'm sleeping too lol. You're not alone!

*borr.dg* I go for an appointment Tues too. My first u/s!

AFM...OMG...my gas is TERRIBLE, sorry I know TMI but it's awful! Every time I eat I get terrible gas :( And I'm at work all day so it's not like I can just let it fly LOL.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks hopin :) haha ya I totally feel ya on the gas!!


----------



## Scottish

Good luck with scan mama d can't wait to see pics!

I think you guys have swayed me to buy a Doppler I will have to search eBay for one hehe

My taste buds are changing, I still have terrible nausea but I am no longer able to tolerate sweet foods especially chocolate ( am a sweet tooth person usually) so it's not like me. I seem to just craved egg mayo sandwich with salt n vinegar crisps all the time lol. 
X


----------



## Crystal5483

Wellll I have the best hubby ever! The mail came and they didn't just leave the package... So DH drove around to find the mailman!!! And he did!! So I can play with it tonight!!


----------



## bella21

Crystal5483 said:


> Wellll I have the best hubby ever! The mail came and they didn't just leave the package... So DH drove around to find the mailman!!! And he did!! So I can play with it tonight!!


aww how sweet!!!!


----------



## pola17

charlie00134 said:


> FC for the scans, keep us posted :)
> 
> I can't remember the thread Pola but I think we got onto Clomid conception.
> 
> Afm fatigue has eased a little and I managed to cheer up. Feeling proper moody though :(

It makes sense.... I remember postingat some clomid topics!!! So you conceived your baby on clomid? I did it on my 3rd round! :happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

Wellll I have the best hubby ever! The mail came and they didn't just leave the package... So DH drove around to find the mailman!!! And he did!! So I can play with it tonight!!


----------



## JenzyKY

What a good hubby! Mine thinks I'm crazy to want the Doppler. 

I am so tired of gagging all the time. In the shower, after I eat, brushing my teeth, etc.


----------



## pola17

JenzyKY said:


> What a good hubby! Mine thinks I'm crazy to want the Doppler.
> 
> I am so tired of gagging all the time. In the shower, after I eat, brushing my teeth, etc.

I used to gag while brushing my teeth.. when I steped into the 8th week, I thought I was really getting away with it! :haha: but ohhh noo!! Now I gag for anything and everything!!
This morning I couldnt have breakfast... I saw the kitchen door, I gagged, and ran to the opposite extreme of the apartment! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## twinkletots

I am still swithering over the Doppler. I really want to get one but scared I will get totally obsessed and use it all the time! Not sure what to do, its not easy bring a crazy pregnant woman


----------



## more babies

Hopin4ABump said:


> *JolleyGirl* I had brown spotting for the first week after I got my bfp and that would've been right around the time my period was due. :hugs: try not to worry!
> 
> *mama d* I can't wait to see pics! Woot!
> 
> *more babies* Me!!!!! I wake up to pee, and feel fine when I first get up, but when I lay back down I'm BURNING UP!!! And it takes me at least an hour to get back to sleep. So frustrating! I'm normally really cold when I'm sleeping too lol. You're not alone!
> 
> *borr.dg* I go for an appointment Tues too. My first u/s!
> 
> AFM...OMG...my gas is TERRIBLE, sorry I know TMI but it's awful! Every time I eat I get terrible gas :( And I'm at work all day so it's not like I can just let it fly LOL.

Yes its always after the first pee of the night then I'm sooo hot!! And my gas has been horrible lately too but for some odd reason it seems to hit at 4pm :haha:

Jolleygirl I also had brown spotting when AF was due the first time which is what actually made me test. One of my friends sister though got red spotting enough to pass as a period for 2 or 3 months right when AF would have been due and because of that didn't find out she was pregnant until she was a few months along!

My gag reflex has gotten horrible!! Everything makes me gag including coughing and trying to take my vitamin has become a nightmare!


----------



## Crystal5483

Jenzy. DH was the same way. He's like you don't need it. I think the ONLY reason he did it was to shut me up lol !!


----------



## JenzyKY

I spot frequently. My cervix is irritated for some reason and there's a healing bleed far from the baby.


----------



## lolpants

more babies said:


> Hello! Can I join you ladies?? I realize I'm a little late but have been afraid of jinxing myself by joining a group :dohh: Anyways, congrats to everyone and so sorry to hear about any of the losses! :hugs: My due date is August 12th and it took us 8 cycles to conceive. I also have two daughters 10 and 7. I hate that there will be such a huge age gap for this little one but I was young when I got pregnant with them and haven't had the space nor the money until not to have another one. We have told the girls yet but they're going to book so excited.. they're always telling me they want me to have more. We are going to wait until our 12ish week scan to announce anything just because I had some spotting in the beginning it has made me paranoid! Anyways I look forward to sharing this pregnancy journey with everyone!!

Welcome!! :flower:



mama d said:


> Scan #3 in 3 1/2 hours. I'm so impatient!!!!
> 
> Think positive thoughts for a hematoma-free uterus and healthy 10-weeker in there!! :)

Good luck!! :thumbup:



JenzyKY said:


> Fingers crossed about the ultrasound!!
> 
> My Doppler should be delivered today! Hope I can find the heartbeat but I have a tilted uterus apparently :(.

I had one before I had Phoebe - giving birth tilts it into place though :thumbup:



Crystal5483 said:


> Wellll I have the best hubby ever! The mail came and they didn't just leave the package... So DH drove around to find the mailman!!! And he did!! So I can play with it tonight!!

Aww how sweet! :kiss:


Lol xx


----------



## mama d

It's a gummi bear!!

Hematoma is still there...more clotted but still there. Just waiting for my OB appt now!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## JolleyGirl86

That is pretty crazy that she had periods while she was pregnant..guess our bodies can do some strange things at times. I hope mine was nothing..I will be 8 weeks tomorrow


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Mama d your gummy bear is so cute!! :D


----------



## Crystal5483

Love it mama d!!!


----------



## charlie00134

pola17 said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> FC for the scans, keep us posted :)
> 
> I can't remember the thread Pola but I think we got onto Clomid conception.
> 
> Afm fatigue has eased a little and I managed to cheer up. Feeling proper moody though :(
> 
> It makes sense.... I remember postingat some clomid topics!!! So you conceived your baby on clomid? I did it on my 3rd round! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes on about cycle 6 or something. Long journey.


mama d said:


> It's a gummi bear!!
> 
> Hematoma is still there...more clotted but still there. Just waiting for my OB appt now!

It's cute!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*mama d* cuuuuute! <3


----------



## Angelmarie

Mama d - that gummy bear is utterly adorable! <3


----------



## readynwilling

looks like a little BABY!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

mama d that is so adorable!!! It's a tiny tiny baby! Love it! Now I can't wait until tuesday for mine!


----------



## pola17

charlie00134 said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> FC for the scans, keep us posted :)
> 
> I can't remember the thread Pola but I think we got onto Clomid conception.
> 
> Afm fatigue has eased a little and I managed to cheer up. Feeling proper moody though :(
> 
> It makes sense.... I remember postingat some clomid topics!!! So you conceived your baby on clomid? I did it on my 3rd round! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes on about cycle 6 or something. Long journey.
> 
> 
> mama d said:
> 
> 
> It's a gummi bear!!
> 
> Hematoma is still there...more clotted but still there. Just waiting for my OB appt now!Click to expand...
> 
> It's cute!Click to expand...

Well, what's important is that you've got a LO on the way! :hugs:


----------



## jessi_lou

Mama D the Gummy is so cute :D


----------



## more babies

What a great scan picture mama d!! I can't wait to have a scan where it actually looks like something!


----------



## JenzyKY

I think I heard the heartbeat for a few seconds. It sounded much faster but the doppler didnt count the beats. It sure is easy to find my heartbeat. The thing sure eats batteries though.


----------



## Barhanita

Mama d, your baby is so cute!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Wohoo! My ultrasound is going to be set up for 8 weeks, which is around jan. 20th and then im seeing the HB MWs within the following week. Super pumped :D


----------



## CordeliaJ

I'm 9 weeks tomorrow, and wondered if anyone here still gets AF-ish type cramps? I had loads around the 5/6 week mark, but then they mostly went away. Only had the occasional ache/pain and it felt more like ligaments & stretching etc. Now the AF cramps are back & I feel so uncomfortable. Anyone know if that's normal?


----------



## Guppy051708

CordeliaJ said:


> I'm 9 weeks tomorrow, and wondered if anyone here still gets AF-ish type cramps? I had loads around the 5/6 week mark, but then they mostly went away. Only had the occasional ache/pain and it felt more like ligaments & stretching etc. Now the AF cramps are back & I feel so uncomfortable. Anyone know if that's normal?

im not that far along so i cant comment specifically but i can say that sounds very similar to my other pregnancys :thumbup:


----------



## Barhanita

CordeliaJ said:


> I'm 9 weeks tomorrow, and wondered if anyone here still gets AF-ish type cramps? I had loads around the 5/6 week mark, but then they mostly went away. Only had the occasional ache/pain and it felt more like ligaments & stretching etc. Now the AF cramps are back & I feel so uncomfortable. Anyone know if that's normal?

I thought I was getting them, but then I realized it's just gas. In a way they are similar.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Barhanita said:


> CordeliaJ said:
> 
> 
> I'm 9 weeks tomorrow, and wondered if anyone here still gets AF-ish type cramps? I had loads around the 5/6 week mark, but then they mostly went away. Only had the occasional ache/pain and it felt more like ligaments & stretching etc. Now the AF cramps are back & I feel so uncomfortable. Anyone know if that's normal?
> 
> I thought I was getting them, but then I realized it's just gas. In a way they are similar.Click to expand...

I had them at 8 weeks and went to the ER, everything was fine. Now I am getting ligament pains and sometimes I have the same problem and get confused with gas... :blush:


----------



## CordeliaJ

Thanks girls. Yeah the gas pains I get are extraordinarily painful, which is usually when I know it's gas. These cramps aren't that bad, just uncomfortable basically like period pain and low down. Grr, I just don't like them. I hope they're nothing to be worried about, but this is my first and I'm a little clueless.


----------



## lhamil88

I had cramps and spotting every month till I was 5 month pregnant with my last and was in and out off hospital every time. 

Quick question, are you all from the U.S.? Was just wondering with some of the terminology you've been using :)


----------



## Barhanita

I live in the US! But originally I am from a far away country.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I live in South America, but learned my english in the US. :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

Born and raised in the USA :thumbup:

everyone thinks that BHs dont start until 2nd trimester, but actually they start in the 1st tri, very early. some women dont notice them. most veteran moms do, but some novice moms will. so BHs can be confused with cramping as well.


----------



## JenzyKY

US for me as well. I have to think about some of the terminology said from the UK sometimes. It's funny different words can mean the same thing.


----------



## readynwilling

Im from canada - but i find any serious Bnb'rs always sound british no matter where they are from HAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHA

I defo had a bh the other night - i almost thought i felt baby move my tummy felt during it. but im sure it probably wasn't.


----------



## Angelmarie

lhamil88 said:


> I had cramps and spotting every month till I was 5 month pregnant with my last and was in and out off hospital every time.
> 
> Quick question, are you all from the U.S.? Was just wondering with some of the terminology you've been using :)

I'm from not far up the road from you. I'm in Newcastle :flower:


----------



## sequeena

oh my August 2013 babies already! I had an August 2011 baby. Due August 4th but he arrived as my OHs special birthday present on the 7th. Good luck ladies!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

What is BH?? :blush:


----------



## lolpants

Barhanita said:


> CordeliaJ said:
> 
> 
> I'm 9 weeks tomorrow, and wondered if anyone here still gets AF-ish type cramps? I had loads around the 5/6 week mark, but then they mostly went away. Only had the occasional ache/pain and it felt more like ligaments & stretching etc. Now the AF cramps are back & I feel so uncomfortable. Anyone know if that's normal?
> 
> I thought I was getting them, but then I realized it's just gas. In a way they are similar.Click to expand...

ditto :haha:



lhamil88 said:


> I had cramps and spotting every month till I was 5 month pregnant with my last and was in and out off hospital every time.
> 
> Quick question, are you all from the U.S.? Was just wondering with some of the terminology you've been using :)

Wales, UK here!



borr.dg.baby said:


> What is BH?? :blush:

Braxton hicks

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

ps lush scan Mama!!

Lol xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

US here too...I will be 8 weeks tomorrow and I still get AF like cramps! They worry me too especially since I have had some spotting too


----------



## Crystal5483

USA East Coast New England here :) 

Doppler is here!!! But DD is still awake and doesn't know yet lol


----------



## Guppy051708

BH = Braxton Hicks contraction



Crystal5483 said:


> USA East Coast New England here :)

Me too! Whereabout? im in coastal New Hampshire. half a mile from Maine


----------



## Crystal5483

Mass here about an hour from Maine.


----------



## Barhanita

I just had the most violet throwing up episode.... the worst part is that I took stool softner minutes before that (I have to take it because of Zofran). That pill is in a capsule... Well... coming out the stuff burned my throat... It was all so bad that I spend 5 minutes just crying. I cannot believe that I am on Zofran and still throwing up.. I have no idea how I will stop losing weight if it goes like this. :cry:


----------



## mama d

I'm from freezing cold Minneapolis, Minnesota. Brrrrrr... :)


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm from Lexington, KY which is full of horses and basketball! I think I would turn into a popsicle in Minnesota or Maine!

Barhanita, so sorry for the vomiting. :hugs: I sit here and complain a ton and I just gag and don't have an appetite for much of anything. You have it much worse!


----------



## more babies

Mass here too! Where about in MA are you crystal??


----------



## more babies

:hugs: Barhanita that sounds awful! So sorry you have to deal with that!


----------



## Barhanita

Thank you girls. My worst fear is that my baby is not getting enough nutrients and vitamins. I also had to switch from prenatals to just folic acid, as even the smell of prenatals makes me throw up. 

The ironic thing is that at ~6 weeks I was praying for morning sickness and worried that something must be really wrong if I wasn't feeling sick. Be careful what you ask for!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I'm sorry Barhanita! That sounds awful. I have only been sick about 4 times and it's just so nasty and makes you feel so bad. I hope it gets better really soon.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bar I'm sorry that sounds horrible...I need to stop c


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bar I'm sorry that sounds horrible...I need to stop complaining about my nausea...hang in there :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Sorry ab


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Sorry about the posts my phone is stupid!


----------



## pola17

lhamil88 said:


> I had cramps and spotting every month till I was 5 month pregnant with my last and was in and out off hospital every time.
> 
> Quick question, are you all from the U.S.? Was just wondering with some of the terminology you've been using :)

Nah, I'm from Guayaquil, Ecuador... I learned English at high school, and as a exchange student in Salisbury, England. 
Being on forums allow me to practice and learn more vocabulary, which is fantastic!!! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

Barhanita said:


> I just had the most violet throwing up episode.... the worst part is that I took stool softner minutes before that (I have to take it because of Zofran). That pill is in a capsule... Well... coming out the stuff burned my throat... It was all so bad that I spend 5 minutes just crying. I cannot believe that I am on Zofran and still throwing up.. I have no idea how I will stop losing weight if it goes like this. :cry:

:hugs: oh, I wish you wouldn't have to go through this!!! I hope you'll get better sooner than later!!! 
There, a "get well" flower!!! :flower:


----------



## Barhanita

Thank you girls! Your support makes me feel better. I know people have been through it before, and I am ready tolerate it for as long as this pregnancy needs it - everything for my baby. But I feel very guilty at the same time that I cannot properly feed my baby... And it's my fault.. 
I vented here hoping that someone has been through it before and has some suggestions. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...r/1657881-am-worried-my-babys-health-m-s.html


----------



## pola17

I'll go and check it out!!! :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Didn't find the HB boo! But found placenta and artery sounds for sure.


----------



## Barhanita

Crystal5483 said:


> Didn't find the HB boo! But found placenta and artery sounds for sure.

I will try again over the weekend. I tried yesterday right after my ultrasound (it comforted me to know that there is a heartbeat for sure) and didn't find anything. I cannot believe some people are finding it at 7 weeks. When are you trying again Crystal?


----------



## charlie00134

I'm from the UK sunny ol' Yorkshire

I hope your sickness clears up soon Barhanita x


----------



## Scottish

Amazing scan mama d! Looks like a tiny baby now, I can't wait for mine at 12 weeks


Barhanita I am sorry to hear of your sickness I can imagine how miserable you must feel and I really hope it passes soon xx


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

awesome scan mama d :)

im from south wales UK x


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

bump pics :) my belly has really popped this week 

https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab360/XXLAU88XX/Untitled_zps22496183.png


----------



## pinkmonki

I'm North Wales UK. 

Finally accepted that I'm not going to find my Doppler and ordered another one. What are the odds that I'll find the first one today?! :haha:


----------



## Sooz

Barhanita said:


> Thank you girls. My worst fear is that my baby is not getting enough nutrients and vitamins. I also had to switch from prenatals to just folic acid, as even the smell of prenatals makes me throw up.
> 
> The ironic thing is that at ~6 weeks I was praying for morning sickness and worried that something must be really wrong if I wasn't feeling sick. Be careful what you ask for!

Your baby will be fine, they take everything they need from you which is what leaves you feeling so ill and drained TBH. I was sick with DD until 32 weeks and she was 8lb 12 at birth. We nicknamed her 'Leechling' because she sucked me dry! The main concern with severe pregnancy sickness is for the mothers health, especially the risk of going into ketosis. You can buy ketone sticks over the counter which allow you to monitor when you may need to be admitted for IV fluids and alternate forms of anti-emetic. Here they hospitalise at 4++++ ketones.

If the drugs are not working go back to your doctor, a lot of women need a combination of drugs...I'm on two myself. I'm actually seeing my doctor this afternoon to ask to be signed off work as it is triggering too many sickness episodes for me.

Hope that helps some. :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

:hugs: Barhanita and Sooz! I have been so lucky and avoided sickness and I really should stop moaning about it!

Laura-bella - you can defo see a difference!! :)

Lol xx


----------



## Crystal5483

Barhanita said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Didn't find the HB boo! But found placenta and artery sounds for sure.
> 
> I will try again over the weekend. I tried yesterday right after my ultrasound (it comforted me to know that there is a heartbeat for sure) and didn't find anything. I cannot believe some people are finding it at 7 weeks. When are you trying again Crystal?Click to expand...

I may try tonight again. I'm going to the doctors on Monday and she's going to attempt to find it and if she can't then she will do another US to confirm. So if that's the case I will at least feel better about not finding it myself :) and then I'd probably try again in a few days.


----------



## aimee21

Hi all,

I'd love to join the August buddies group here too! I'm due on 11th August 2013 and would love to share this experience with you all and support each other so please count me in!

Congrats everyone and hello to you all!

xx


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

welcome aimee :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:flower: welcome aimee :)

When do you go for your first appt?


----------



## aimee21

Thanks for the warm welcome!

I've been for 2 appointments so far. 1 last week for a 'meet the midwife' type thing and to fill in lots of paper work. And then 1 on wednesday where we had to book in for the scan soon and filled in more forms.

I'm 9 weeks today and keep freaking out at the slightest things but I guess that's normal.

Where is everyone else up to and how are you all feeling?

xx


----------



## lolpants

aimee21 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> I've been for 2 appointments so far. 1 last week for a 'meet the midwife' type thing and to fill in lots of paper work. And then 1 on wednesday where we had to book in for the scan soon and filled in more forms.
> 
> I'm 9 weeks today and keep freaking out at the slightest things but I guess that's normal.
> 
> Where is everyone else up to and how are you all feeling?
> 
> xx

Hi and welcome!! :flower:

I have constantly been paranoid this pregnancy - mainly due to lack of symptoms!! Got my scan next Thurs - which will hopefully convince me I'm pregnant! 

You in US/UK/Elsewhere?

Lol xx


----------



## aimee21

Thank you! Hope all goes well for you too.

I'm in the UK. What about you? xx


----------



## pola17

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> bump pics :) my belly has really popped this week
> 
> https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab360/XXLAU88XX/Untitled_zps22496183.png

awww man! Your bump looks lovely!! Im 8 weeks and still nothing.. just bloat, although this is my first pregnancy!!
Thanks for sharing the pics!! :flower:


----------



## pola17

aimee21 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'd love to join the August buddies group here too! I'm due on 11th August 2013 and would love to share this experience with you all and support each other so please count me in!
> 
> Congrats everyone and hello to you all!
> 
> xx

:hi: hey!! Welcome!! :flower:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

thank you pola17 :) this is baby no.3 and my son was only born 5 months ago so i think all my muscles are still relaxed xx


----------



## pola17

how cute! Im at this point that I have only 1 black pant, and 1 jean that fits, and I used to wear tight clothes, now I have to look for loose things, as I look I defenitely gained weight! The worst part of all, is that is only bloat, not a tiny little bit bump! :rofl:

My OB/GYN said by the week 12th I should have gained 1 kilo, and last week at 7 weeks, he weighted me, and voila, 1 kilo already... he said "woman, you need to calm down!"... :rofl: and Im not even eating more than my pre pregnancy days, because of my nausea! :wacko:

Ack, I want a cute bump like yours!!! :brat:


----------



## lolpants

pola17 said:


> My OB/GYN said by the week 12th I should have gained 1 kilo, and last week at 7 weeks, he weighted me, and voila, 1 kilo already... he said "woman, you need to calm down!"... :rofl: and Im not even eating more than my pre pregnancy days, because of my nausea! :wacko:

:haha: That made me laugh what your OB said! Sorry to hear you're sick though :(



aimee21 said:


> Thank you! Hope all goes well for you too.
> 
> I'm in the UK. What about you? xx

Yey! I'm in Cardiff, Wales :thumbup:


AFM - Its my last night shift tonight :happydance: Means from now on I get to put my DD to bed every night! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Guppy051708

I feel huge! I know this is all bloat bump, but ive had it for the last week. This is my 4th pregnancy, 3rd baby. I am horizontal (laying down) in this pic, so it should have gone down a little..thats pretty emabrassing since im not even 6 weeks until tomorrow :blush: I seriously feel like Violet from Willy Wonka...someone please come pop my bump! :haha: I honestly feel like someone hooked up an air pump to my belly button :rofl: i dont feel gassy at all, i just feel...huge LOL

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0437.jpg


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Laura and guppy love your bumps! I can't wait to have a big belly haha!

Welcome Aimee :) 

I hate my flucuating breast soreness...it kinda freaks me out and makes me thinks something is wrong when they don't hurt very much after hurting tons


----------



## Guppy051708

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Laura and guppy love your bumps! I can't wait to have a big belly haha!
> 
> Welcome Aimee :)
> 
> *I hate my flucuating breast soreness...it kinda freaks me out and makes me thinks something is wrong when they don't hurt very much after hurting tons*

Thank you hon! Its rather embarassing since i know it's not baby :blush: LOL

dont worry about your breasts. Thats very very normal. what isn't normal is when you have NO breast changes...then thats were concern is...i hate having IGT....you are def good to go if you are seeing changes and pains, even if they do come and go. I never ever see any changes whatsoever nor experience any twinges or pains or stabs or heat or anything bc of the IGT. 
you have nothing to worry about. this is a great indicator that things are normal :hugs:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

guppy ive had no breast tenderness with this pregnancy at all :/


----------



## Guppy051708

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> guppy ive had no breast tenderness with this pregnancy at all :/

It's still early :D you could def get changes as the pregnancy progresses :D not all women get breast tenderness, but they should either see physical changes or feeling changes (or both) and if not hopefully engorgement, i never get that either..

did you get any breast changes/feelings with other pregnancys?


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks guppy :) well it sure looks like a pregnant belly so who cares! Haha
What is IGT? That makes me feel better cause at Least they look like they're getting bigger ;)


----------



## Guppy051708

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Thanks guppy :) well it sure looks like a pregnant belly so who cares! Haha
> What is IGT? That makes me feel better cause at Least they look like they're getting bigger ;)

It stand for Insufficient Glandular Tissue. Basically it means that i never formed enough milk making items...im missing the "factory" so to speak. My breast are far space and tubular. I cannot physically ever produce enough for my children, despite all of the proper protocol for milk production. I never experience pains or growth in any of my pregnancys. I never ever experience engorgement either. The milk just never comes in. There is no cure for this :nope: I made about 4oz of milk in a 24 hour period (at my max milk production) with #1. And i make about 8oz of milk in a 24 hour period (at my max milk production) with #2. It is severe. It cannot be fixed doing the normal things bc without the milk glands and storage, it cant happen. PPL think that this is rare, but it's not :nope: its one of the only things that cannot be fixed when it comes to making milk. There are various degrees of it. Some women only need to supplement a little. other women need to supplement a lot (like me). 

There is more information here :thumbup: 
https://diaryofalactationfailure.blogspot.com/2011/12/many-faces-well-not-faces-of-igt.html


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

yeah have had breast tenderness with all 5 of my pregnancies and 3 of them were early miscarriages, ive always had it from very early on im not too worried though, have nausea and tiredness and a growing belly :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Oh wow I've never heard of that before...there's obviously a lot of things I don't know about. Sorry you have to go through that :hugs: 
That's good that it doesn't affect you being able to have kids and what not but its still gotta be frustrating I'm sure


----------



## Guppy051708

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> yeah have had breast tenderness with all 5 of my pregnancies and 3 of them were early miscarriages, ive always had it from very early on im not too worried though, have nausea and tiredness and a growing belly :)


oh yeah, you have nothing to worry about then as far as breast and milk production go as it relates to IGT :D


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Happy New Year Ladies! Trying to catch up today as best as possible, this is always such a busy thread...

Welcome to all new members! :hi:

Crystal: I am definitely excited to find out what I am having, for planning purposes more than anything as I will be thrilled with either. I kind of already feel like I'm having a girl though for some reason.

Congrats Jenzy, JolleyGirl, Barhanita and Mama D on your beautiful scans!

Barhanita: I am sorry that you have been so sick. One of my friends had terrible MS like you and her baby was also born at a wonderful birth weight. Don't be too hard on yourself, I hope you feel better soon! Sending you big :hugs:

Angelmarie: I am planning on starting a journal after my first scan next weekend!

Yay morebabies, so happy to see you on here! :happydance:

Hopin and morebabies: I am still not sleeping well either. Like you Hopin, I get up to pee and cannot go back to sleep or if I do go to sleep I have weird dreams that wake me up. It is awful as I feel so tired that all I want to do is :sleep: By the afternoon I want to put my head on my desk and doze off.

Celtic and Button: Good luck with your scans today!

XLaura: Beautiful bump!

Things with me are well, still feeling the same (tired, sick but haven't puked in awhile and super sore bbs). We rang in the New Year at a friend's place. My other pregnant friend was there and the friend who hosted has baby twin boys so it was not really a party atmosphere but we did all stay up to watch the ball drop. 

I also have heard back from my local mw group and have my first appointment on January 23 (same day as you Rach) :happydance: I am so happy that I will be seeing a mw now, especially with my concerns about my doctor. I think I will still go for my scan that my doctor booked though on January 12 (I really want to see my little bean) :haha:

Glad to see that everyone here is well!


----------



## charlie00134

I've had pretty bad cramping again today. I hope its just baby having a grow.


----------



## Guppy051708

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Oh wow I've never heard of that before...there's obviously a lot of things I don't know about. Sorry you have to go through that :hugs:
> That's good that it doesn't affect you being able to have kids and what not but its still gotta be frustrating I'm sure


A lot of ppl dont know about it. And most breastfeeding ppl dont even believe that it exist...i have to refrain from getting angry with them. they usually think i just didn't have enough support or lacked education. (totally not the case). It is very hard to cope with though...something all mammals can do and i can't. Its heartbreaking...like a slap in the face from mother nature...but i just not to let it get me down...it does though, if im being totally honest. but anyways, on to more fun things :D


----------



## Crystal5483

10 weeks

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/D13265BD-B872-4C70-8768-037D64FF268C-84965-00000FCCAD496FA3.jpg

Yup that's me holding my boob up to show off "bump" LOL


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl:^
Looking so cute!!


----------



## Crystal5483

I wasn't wearing a bra and I wasn't about to go strap one on Lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Haha cant blame ya there! i hate wearing bras lol


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Well hang in there guppy :flower: 

Charlie I have been having lots of cramping too. Hopefully our babies are just growing!

Love the bump crystal :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie Thanks, :flower:

Charlie, Ive been having cramping as well, it can be normal every thing growing stretching around in there.

Scan went great :cloud9: saw my little bean 8 weeks 1 day so very happy mummy here today!! I have a cyst on my left ovary so that could be the reason for my cramps


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Yay Celtic :) glad your scan went well!


----------



## pola17

> :haha: That made me laugh what your OB said! Sorry to hear you're sick though :(

When my ob/gyn said that, DH stared at me, and since then, he´s hidding all chocolates! :haha:
Its ok being sick.. it will be gone in a few weeks! :winkwink:


----------



## pola17

Guppy051708 said:


> I feel huge! I know this is all bloat bump, but ive had it for the last week. This is my 4th pregnancy, 3rd baby. I am horizontal (laying down) in this pic, so it should have gone down a little..thats pretty emabrassing since im not even 6 weeks until tomorrow :blush: I seriously feel like Violet from Willy Wonka...someone please come pop my bump! :haha: I honestly feel like someone hooked up an air pump to my belly button :rofl: i dont feel gassy at all, i just feel...huge LOL
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0437.jpg

awwww dont feel huge... your bump is lovely! :cloud9:


----------



## Grateful365

Crystal5483 said:


> 10 weeks
> 
> 
> Yup that's me holding my boob up to show off "bump" LOL

Aww! So Cute!!! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

Crystal5483 said:


> 10 weeks
> 
> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/D13265BD-B872-4C70-8768-037D64FF268C-84965-00000FCCAD496FA3.jpg
> 
> Yup that's me holding my boob up to show off "bump" LOL

lol at the "holding boob" :haha: 
Your bump looks adorable!


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Yay Celtic :) glad your scan went well!

Thanks I was so relieved I had some spotting had my self worried sick!!!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

pola17 opne day your bump will just pop out, i was like that with my 1st :)

great bump crystal :) 

and yay!! cletic great news x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Cute bumps ladies!!! 

I wish I had more bump and less fat and bloat :haha:

Can't wait until mine pops! Sometimes I think it did but then it goes away so I am guessing it's bloat or fat. 

Good luck with scans!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic: ya I had a scan on Wednesday and saw a strong heartbeat and that night had pink discharge so I freaked out! Haven't had it since thankfully. I have an appt Monday so I can't wait


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Cute bumps ladies!!!
> 
> I wish I had more bump and less fat and bloat :haha:
> 
> Can't wait until mine pops! Sometimes I think it did but then it goes away so I am guessing it's bloat or fat.
> 
> Good luck with scans!

Me to!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Celtic: ya I had a scan on Wednesday and saw a strong heartbeat and that night had pink discharge so I freaked out! Haven't had it since thankfully. I have an appt Monday so I can't wait

Was it an internal scan that can happen after them some times


----------



## twinkletots

Love love love the bumps!
I have a good bloat/bump too but can still suck it in for company so noone knows!
What I can't suck in are my ever increasing lady bumps. My dad just looked at me the other day and said well you can certainly notice a change in the chest department.
My boobs are taking over my whole body! Ha ha


----------



## JolleyGirl86

CelticNiamh said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Celtic: ya I had a scan on Wednesday and saw a strong heartbeat and that night had pink discharge so I freaked out! Haven't had it since thankfully. I have an appt Monday so I can't wait
> 
> Was it an internal scan that can happen after them some timesClick to expand...

No it was an abd


----------



## JenzyKY

Haha twinkle! Mine started off real small so they haven't gotten ginormous. Just normal sized now.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

CelticNiamh said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Celtic: ya I had a scan on Wednesday and saw a strong heartbeat and that night had pink discharge so I freaked out! Haven't had it since thankfully. I have an appt Monday so I can't wait
> 
> Was it an internal scan that can happen after them some timesClick to expand...

Sorry about the double post. No it was an abd


----------



## JolleyGirl86

CelticNiamh said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Celtic: ya I had a scan on Wednesday and saw a strong heartbeat and that night had pink discharge so I freaked out! Haven't had it since thankfully. I have an appt Monday so I can't wait
> 
> Was it an internal scan that can happen after them some timesClick to expand...

No it was an abdominal one an it was also the day I was due to start my period :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Celtic: ya I had a scan on Wednesday and saw a strong heartbeat and that night had pink discharge so I freaked out! Haven't had it since thankfully. I have an appt Monday so I can't wait
> 
> Was it an internal scan that can happen after them some timesClick to expand...
> 
> No it was an abdClick to expand...

I think you are ok :flower: if it is a once off and only the once! Tell them on Monday though :) esp if your worried about it :hugs:


----------



## more babies

So great to see everyone's bump pictures! I can't wait to get to the point where you can feel the little one moving around :cloud9:

Mrs. Eddie glad you had a great new years! I realized yesterday I haven't been drinking enough and I think that's what been leading me to not feeling well. I normally drink a ridiculous amount of water and since being pregnant haven't been drinking much due to not feeling good.

I still have to call for my first official appointment. I don't know why I keep putting it off :dohh: I'm going to make sure I call on Monday!


----------



## Guppy051708

JenzyKY said:


> I'm from Lexington, KY which is full of horses and basketball! I think I would turn into a popsicle in Minnesota or Maine!
> 
> Barhanita, so sorry for the vomiting. :hugs: I sit here and complain a ton and I just gag and don't have an appetite for much of anything. You have it much worse!

Haha, well im in new hampshire so im near southern ,coastal maine. thats not that bad actually since im near the coast and near the south. it gets bad in northern and western maine.
I grew up in central Pennsylvania and we had lake effect there. I can honestly say that here in coastal newhampshire/southern maine the winters are mild compared to lake effect. Winters were harsh in central PA. I'll take a winter from costal new england any season of central PA with lake effect.


----------



## pola17

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> pola17 opne day your bump will just pop out, i was like that with my 1st :)
> 
> great bump crystal :)
> 
> and yay!! cletic great news x

I hope sooner than later! :happydance: BTW when did you bump pop out on your first pregnancy? :blush:


----------



## twinkletots

With my first my bump didn't pop until about 20weeks. With my following two pregnancies and this one it popped around 8 weeks! I must have one stretched out old uterus!
Hope you get ur bump soon, if you want it!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

pola i cant actually remember :/ i think it was around 20 weeks but i was bigger then, one day i just looked extra fat then the next really pregnant lol x


----------



## Guppy051708

twinkletots said:


> With my first my bump didn't pop until about 20weeks. With my following two pregnancies and this one it popped around 8 weeks! I must have one stretched out old uterus!
> Hope you get ur bump soon, if you want it!

could literally be the case!
When i went in for my 8 week scan with DS2, the tech told me i had an "enlarged uterus"....can't imagine what mine looks like now :shock: :haha:


----------



## Angelmarie

I didn't start to show with DS1 until about 20 weeks but I was a size 8 then. He was born at 29 weeks and I didn't get out of my normal size 8 clothes! 

I was in maternity wear at 9 weeks with DS2. But I was more like a size 12 then. 

This time I am now wearing a particular pair of jeans that I haven't fitted in for about 8 months?! I've lost 6 pounds so far and I'm not even being sick that much. Just decreased appetite and having gone off chocolate and sweets. 

Boobs are getting bigger though :doh:

Ps- for my US girls: these are British sizes :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Wow I hope I don't have to wait that long until my bump since this is my first.... I hope it comes before 20 weeks. I am a size 6-8 US, so I sometimes think I might be too fat to show :blush:


----------



## pola17

Angelmarie said:


> I didn't start to show with DS1 until about 20 weeks but I was a size 8 then. He was born at 29 weeks and I didn't get out of my normal size 8 clothes!
> 
> I was in maternity wear at 9 weeks with DS2. But I was more like a size 12 then.
> 
> This time I am now wearing a particular pair of jeans that I haven't fitted in for about 8 months?! I've lost 6 pounds so far and I'm not even being sick that much. Just decreased appetite and having gone off chocolate and sweets.
> 
> Boobs are getting bigger though :doh:
> 
> Ps- for my US girls: these are British sizes :)

Oh man!! I hope I can show sooner! My cousin who's a ballet dancer showed early, but im not as fit as her! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Lol, every time I come back, there's so many replies... I gave you a thanks, so I won't have to quote each! :haha:


----------



## JenzyKY

borr.dg.baby said:


> Wow I hope I don't have to wait that long until my bump since this is my first.... I hope it comes before 20 weeks. I am a size 6-8 US, so I sometimes think I might be too fat to show :blush:

US 6-8 isn't fat at all! 

Anyone elses MS getting worse? I feel like crap so much more now and I don't know how I am going to get through 12 hours tonight.


----------



## lhamil88

Well I don't want to have a bump just yet as I haven't told anyone other than family. But you can bet I'll have to start wearing my bump bands soon lol

Charlie ... where in yorkshire are you I'm in sunny doncaster :)lol 

And I've found a cure for my nausea, ginger beer! Its amazing strait out of the fridge


----------



## jessi_lou

borr.dg.baby said:


> Wow I hope I don't have to wait that long until my bump since this is my first.... I hope it comes before 20 weeks. I am a size 6-8 US, so I sometimes think I might be too fat to show :blush:

That is not fat at all I am a US size 10-12 and am afraid that I am too heavy to show, plus I have a ton of excess skin from being super huge a few years ago but you will be fine :hugs:

As for the Boob thing mine have started to get huge I went and saw some friends yesterday and they had to comment and ask what was up :dohh:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

JenzyKY said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> Wow I hope I don't have to wait that long until my bump since this is my first.... I hope it comes before 20 weeks. I am a size 6-8 US, so I sometimes think I might be too fat to show :blush:
> 
> US 6-8 isn't fat at all!
> 
> Anyone elses MS getting worse? I feel like crap so much more now and I don't know how I am going to get through 12 hours tonight.Click to expand...




jessi_lou said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> Wow I hope I don't have to wait that long until my bump since this is my first.... I hope it comes before 20 weeks. I am a size 6-8 US, so I sometimes think I might be too fat to show :blush:
> 
> That is not fat at all I am a US size 10-12 and am afraid that I am too heavy to show, plus I have a ton of excess skin from being super huge a few years ago but you will be fine :hugs:
> 
> As for the Boob thing mine have started to get huge I went and saw some friends yesterday and they had to comment and ask what was up :dohh:Click to expand...

Thanks ladies! I don't think I am that fat but I am definitely overweight, I am 5'2 and weigh 150 pounds! Maybe the size is still small because I am so short! I definitely get fat around my belly as well and people comment that I am pregnant when I am not, It's all just fat, at least now they can comment and it be true! Maybe if my weight was better distributed around my body :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

My boobs have gotten bigger (DH seems to notice :haha: even tough he is forbidden to touch since they are so sore!) but I have always been shy with my boobs and I am always hiding them so I guess people don't notice them!


----------



## pola17

I've seen you in pics, and you're not fat! You look gorgeous!!!
I'm also 5'2''!!! :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

lhamil88 said:


> Well I don't want to have a bump just yet as I haven't told anyone other than family. But you can bet I'll have to start wearing my bump bands soon lol
> 
> Charlie ... where in yorkshire are you I'm in sunny doncaster :)lol
> 
> And I've found a cure for my nausea, ginger beer! Its amazing strait out of the fridge

I bough a belly band and I am still waiting for it to arrive (takes forever since I am in South America!), I hope it works for me! My pants are bothering me on the hips!


----------



## lolpants

OMG Only been gone for a few hrs and had several pages to catch up on!!! Just finished my last night shift, will only be working till 7.30pm from now! Yey! :happydance:

The boob soreness has been my main and most of the time, only symptom! Only just beginning to ease off now, but still kills when I take my bra off at night!! They are defo bigger though!

As for bump - will not happen for me!! I am UK 20-22 (US 16-18) and have a massive tummy anyways! I know from LO that I never showed till last couple of weeks and only showed high with baggy tummy underneath - never had a proper bump :( 

Lol xx


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm a US Size 14 and you saw my "bump" showing. Which is more blubber than not lol


----------



## Barhanita

I am US size 4 (I think it's 8 in the UK), and have no belly yet :-( It seems like a lot of girls of my size are getting tiny bumps at ~9 weeks...

I found something with my doppler today. Fast beating sound. It's not my artery, because I found that earlier too. I will re-try again tomorrow.

Is anyone using seabands? I got them today, but don't feel any difference yet.


----------



## bella21

Im a US size 2 and already feel like I have a bump ! Im also really short .. 5'1" and have a smaller torso so I think thats why. At first I thought it was just bloat but the bloat hasn't gone away yet lol. I hope it doesn't become too noticeable yet as I don't wanna many people to know yet....but I can't wait to have a belly!!!


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm a size 4 and I have something but I think it is just fat.


----------



## bella21

lol jenz....mines more fat by the end of the night....it goes down a bit when I wake up in the morning but theres still a little bump there!


----------



## JenzyKY

Yeah I do just have a tiny bump in the morning.


----------



## futrbabymaker

Just checking back in. I haven't been near a computer in a while. Hope you are all doing well and your little beans are growing like crazy. I have my 12 week ultra sound on the 22nd and I am dying to hear baby's heartbeat! The morning sickness is still here in full force. I feel like it is never ending but as long as baby is healthy I will take it!


----------



## charlie00134

lhamil88 said:


> Well I don't want to have a bump just yet as I haven't told anyone other than family. But you can bet I'll have to start wearing my bump bands soon lol
> 
> Charlie ... where in yorkshire are you I'm in sunny doncaster :)lol
> 
> And I've found a cure for my nausea, ginger beer! Its amazing strait out of the fridge

I'm in Harrogate, but I work in Leeds

I'm a size 14 - 16 UK and only recently lost about a stone so I just look like I'm chunking up again :( I can feel my belly getting firmer under the flab though


----------



## MzMcCray

Exhausted and out of breath woke up to get my husbands stuff ready for work came back to get the dog ready to go out and hear water our bathroom was overflowing with water because the.stupid handle wasn't jiggled so guess who just spent the better part of an hour cleaning it up, just what I wanted to do at 6 in the morning :(


----------



## more babies

When I was pregnant with my first two I was a US size 0 (not anymore) and didn't show with either until 6+ months.. I was still wearing the same jeans up until at least 4-5 months then I went up a size to be a little more comfortable. You could only see a bump if I laid on my back and sucked in. I only gained a total of 14 lbs with dd1 and 18 lbs with dd2 and both somehow ended up weighing 8lbs at birth. Where they were hiding in there is beyond me. I actually went on bed rest at 6 months with dd2 and spent a night in the hospital and all the nurses freaked out when they saw me and I said how far along I was. Now I'm a US size 4 and am hoping this pregnancy goes similar to the first two but I'm not in shape and all muscle like I use to be back then and am obviously not as young so who knows. My boobs have definitely gotten significantly bigger already. Definitely no sign of a baby bump yet though!


----------



## more babies

Ugh how frustrating mzmccrazy! I hate when things like that happen!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I am a prune today! Yay for 10 weeks!! :wohoo:


----------



## charlie00134

Well I was having a lovely morning until I got back home and found my two gerbils have escaped. Now I've just got to hope I can catch them before the cat does :(


----------



## pola17

more babies said:


> When I was pregnant with my first two I was a US size 0 (not anymore) and didn't show with either until 6+ months.. I was still wearing the same jeans up until at least 4-5 months then I went up a size to be a little more comfortable. You could only see a bump if I laid on my back and sucked in. I only gained a total of 14 lbs with dd1 and 18 lbs with dd2 and both somehow ended up weighing 8lbs at birth. Where they were hiding in there is beyond me.  I actually went on bed rest at 6 months with dd2 and spent a night in the hospital and all the nurses freaked out when they saw me and I said how far along I was. Now I'm a US size 4 and am hoping this pregnancy goes similar to the first two but I'm not in shape and all muscle like I use to be back then and am obviously not as young so who knows. My boobs have definitely gotten significantly bigger already. Definitely no sign of a baby bump yet though!

lol, I was a size 0 as well! (US) but since I dont fit in my jeans anymore, and my hips are wider, I guess that ship has sailed for me! :haha:

Have any of you who had had babies before have a decline on hunger during second tri?? Im always hungry with nausea, and if I dont eat, the nausea gets worse! :haha: I just wanna gain the weight the dr recommends me... I have cravings for chocolate, and Im afraid if I cant stop, I might get gestational diabetes! :dohh:


----------



## pola17

charlie00134 said:


> Well I was having a lovely morning until I got back home and found my two gerbils have escaped. Now I've just got to hope I can catch them before the cat does :(

oh no!! Hope you find them soon!! :cry:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

i cant remember if the hunger goes, im the same though but manage it well :) ive never put much weight on during pregnancies 
im currently craving salads particularly cucumber and have a complete aversion to diet coke, which is normally my drug and i drink more than id care to admit :p xx


----------



## more babies

I don't think i could ever fit into a 0 again even if I were skin and bones! :haha: My first two pregnancies I had no morning sickness, no food aversions no nothing! This one is turning out to be much different. I haven't actually thrown up but it'd be nice if the constant sick feeling goes away soon. Although I'm having a horrible time taking my vitamins due to this horrible gag reflex. I actually gagged so bad on it last night I came very close to throwing up and it took a couple tries to get it down.


----------



## charlie00134

pola17 said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> Well I was having a lovely morning until I got back home and found my two gerbils have escaped. Now I've just got to hope I can catch them before the cat does :(
> 
> oh no!! Hope you find them soon!! :cry:Click to expand...

I found one. I think I might have to prepare for the worst on the other. I can't hear her and neither can the cat :(


----------



## setarei

Charlie, that sucks. I hope number two is sleeping somewhere.


----------



## bella21

more babies said:


> I don't think i could ever fit into a 0 again even if I were skin and bones! :haha: My first two pregnancies I had no morning sickness, no food aversions no nothing! This one is turning out to be much different. I haven't actually thrown up but it'd be nice if the constant sick feeling goes away soon. Although I'm having a horrible time taking my vitamins due to this horrible gag reflex. I actually gagged so bad on it last night I came very close to throwing up and it took a couple tries to get it down.


i was having the same problem with my prenatals...i switched to chewable flintstones! doctor said it was fine just take 2 a day.i was dreading taking my prenatal everyday so i had to do something


----------



## pola17

Thanks for the replies girls! At first I got freaked out on the idea of gaining weight, but baby comes first... If my dr allows me so, I wanna start some ore natal yoga on February :)


----------



## more babies

Thanks Bella! I might have to started doing that if this keeps up because I dread taking them too which only makes it harder to take them.


----------



## bella21

Pola I want to try the prenatal yoga too! I think it'd be fun :)


----------



## charlie00134

setarei said:


> Charlie, that sucks. I hope number two is sleeping somewhere.

The cat found her. I managed to get the cat off the gerbil but then the gerbil still escaped while I was chucking the cat outside. I've put food out and am hoping hubby can rig a trap. :cry:


----------



## bella21

yeah its definitely so much easier...and they taste great :) I also got lil critters DHA gummys for some omega 3 since I hate fish. So much better than the fish burps I was getting from the prenatal DHA pills ewwww


----------



## bella21

aww charlie hope you can catch the other one!


----------



## charlie00134

bella21 said:


> aww charlie hope you can catch the other one!

I don't hold out much hope of her making the night. It sounds awful but it's something I'm always prepared for having so many pets.


----------



## bella21

aww :hugs: will keep my fingers crossed anyway!! 

just curious...i see you have a cat. do you make your hubby clean the litter since you've been pregnant?


----------



## more babies

Ugh fish burps are the worst!!! :haha:


----------



## more babies

I hope you get number two back safe and sound!


----------



## charlie00134

bella21 said:


> aww :hugs: will keep my fingers crossed anyway!!
> 
> just curious...i see you have a cat. do you make your hubby clean the litter since you've been pregnant?

I've done it once and he's done it once. I've had cats my entire life so it's most likely I'm immune to toxoplasmosis. I do wash my hands thoroughly afterwards.


----------



## bella21

I've had them my whole life too my mom used to breed them when i was little and have always had cats in the house since so i guess i should be okay too..thanks! xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I hope you find your pet Charlie :(


----------



## Barhanita

charlie00134 said:


> I've done it once and he's done it once. I've had cats my entire life so it's most likely I'm immune to toxoplasmosis. I do wash my hands thoroughly afterwards.

I have had cats all my life, I volunteered at shelters and clinics, spent years going to cat shows and breeding cats. But my toxoplasmosis test came back negative!


----------



## mommy247

So just wondering... Have any of you lost your appetite for certain kinds of foods? or suddenly gained it for something you never liked?

I have noticed that I cant eat chips anymore. I love chips and now I just cant stand them. My first month of pregnancy I didn't even know I was pregnant and all I ate at work was chips. Now all of a sudden I just cant even eat one. 

I also started liking things that I normally wouldn't like... like popcorn and Chinese pork fried rice.


----------



## charlie00134

The problem for me is the deal when we got the cat was that I do those things. Hubby will do it but needs nagging and the cat's made herself an indoor cat now. Just got to minimise risks. I will mention it to my midwife though


----------



## Crystal5483

I've had cats my entire life too (5 growing up and 3 now!) but my doc still expressed NOT to clean the boxes lol ... DH does them anyways... And now he cleans the bathroom too :)


----------



## bella21

i havnt noticed too many food aversions or cravings yet except i want nothing to do with chocolate at all ! and i used to eat it and crave chocolate allll the time! i am wanting more salty foods though. and dunkin donuts has this amazing new french toast bagel with cinnamon cream cheese! yummy!!!


----------



## bella21

yeah OH needs nagging too which makes me just want to do it myself all the time but doctor also said not to


----------



## charlie00134

I'll try get him to do it all the time then :)


----------



## lolpants

Barhanita said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> I've done it once and he's done it once. I've had cats my entire life so it's most likely I'm immune to toxoplasmosis. I do wash my hands thoroughly afterwards.
> 
> I have had cats all my life, I volunteered at shelters and clinics, spent years going to cat shows and breeding cats. But my toxoplasmosis test came back negative!Click to expand...

:shock: really eek!! My OH started doing it cos they insisted - but I didn't think he had to as I've always had cats/done the tray! Will defo not be doing it again now!!

Charlie, hope your gerbil is OK :flower:

I had craving for tomato soup and a crusty roll, just had it for tea! And now I'm off to the Airport to pick my DD up!! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Emj30135

Hi everyone and congratulations! I am currently 7 weeks and 3 days! I will be going to the doctor on Monday, I can't wait! This is my second pregnancy...I can't remember the early days of my last one though, lol. It was 4 years ago. I was wondering....what usually happens at your first check-up? All I know is that I will not be having an ultrasound unless it is ordered by the doctor. Good luck to everyone!!! How is everyone feeling??


----------



## Scottish

Hi ladies I didn't know we not to clean out litter tray when preggo! I've been doing it every second day oops


----------



## MzMcCray

I usually love sweets but I can't even eat them they make me sick and I mean love before I would have taken candy or ice cream over anything now I just want meat and oranges :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

On cat litter trays, If I had to do it, I always do it with rubber gloves or disposable but you also need to be very careful doing any gardening as well as it can be in the soil, in saying that I wont be doing mine, one look makes me want to vomit !!!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

i cant believe there is already a September group :o an October one wont be long!!


----------



## pola17

bella21 said:


> Pola I want to try the prenatal yoga too! I think it'd be fun :)

yeah, Ive read wonders about it! I used to go to the gym pre pregnancy, but stopped a few weeks before getting pregnant because I got sick...
I cant wait to be physically active again! :thumbup:


----------



## charlie00134

Gerbil number 2 has been captured!


----------



## pola17

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> i cant believe there is already a September group :o an October one wont be long!!

Time really fly fast! In less than a blink, LOs will be here!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

charlie00134 said:


> Gerbil number 2 has been captured!

Yay!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Angelmarie

I'm reeeeeally suffering with a migraine right now. Been a full 24 hours and the painkillers I'm actually allowed are doing nothing to help at all :nope: anybody suffering with headaches? 

I'm just so dizzy and my vision is blurry and I'm generally feeling a bit sorry for myself! :wacko:


----------



## Crystal5483

I used to work with a massage therapist and I had a bad headache and nothing to take and she would massage the long muscle in my neck and it would take away the pain! So now I will attempt to massage that muscle whenever I get a headache!


----------



## Angelmarie

I've done that. And massaged my eye sockets and temples and head itself. It's not budging! 

I keep thinking I'm dehydrated but my tummy is so upset that I can't handle a lot of liquid at the moment! Agh! :wacko:


----------



## Crystal5483

Caffeine withdrawal?


----------



## onebumpplease

Charlie, I'm so glad you caught your wee furry friend :D


----------



## Angelmarie

Crystal5483 said:


> Caffeine withdrawal?

I don't have caffeine usually. I have literally never had tea or coffee. 

Hopefully a good nights sleep will sort me out. 

Thanks! :flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

charlie00134 said:


> Gerbil number 2 has been captured!

Yippee! Squeaky and I were worried!


----------



## Barhanita

Spent a "lovely" day at the Emergency Room. Had to go because of dehydration, vomiting and severe abdominal pain (that turned out to be constipation from Zofran). 
https://img823.imageshack.us/img823/9456/hospitalu.jpg

On the bring side, they did an ultrasound (I didn't get to see), and told me that the baby is looking perfect.


----------



## bella21

lolpants- i can't wait to be active again too! want to start going for walks to once it gets bit warmer!

barhanita i hope you get better soon hun!

charlie so glad to found your other gerbil!


----------



## charlie00134

Angelmarie said:


> I'm reeeeeally suffering with a migraine right now. Been a full 24 hours and the painkillers I'm actually allowed are doing nothing to help at all :nope: anybody suffering with headaches?
> 
> I'm just so dizzy and my vision is blurry and I'm generally feeling a bit sorry for myself! :wacko:

I get bad migraines when I'm in a hot country and I swear by dioralyte (sp). It's a powder you mix into a small glass of water and it puts in all the things you need to rehydrate. It's designed to replace what you lose with diarrhea but it works for any dehydration.


----------



## Angelmarie

ThanksCharlie. Funny you should say that as that was what I had first thing this morning (well it was Boots own make but I assume it does the same job). Hope it works quickly! I've woken up feeling like I've had some sort of weird stroke with one side if my face and neck feeling like they've slumped. Painful. 

I've always suffered migraines on and off and now I think of it I think I suffered last pregnancy too. Strange bi must have blocked that out! 

Hope everyone else is feeling good today. 

Sorry about you ER trip, Barhanita. Hope you're feeling better soon. 

So pleased you saved both gerbils, Charlie. They wouldn't have stood a chance in my house as I have four cats! The second gerbil wasn't injured was it?


----------



## lolpants

Hey Barhanita, glad it was nothing to serious and you got the added reassuance of knowing baby is ok! :hugs:

Big :hugs: for you too Angel, migraines suck! I had a really bad one before xmas, had to spend the whole day in bed! 

Got my baby girl back last night after a week in Spain :happydance: but gotta go to work for the day now :(

Lol xx


----------



## charlie00134

Angelmarie said:


> ThanksCharlie. Funny you should say that as that was what I had first thing this morning (well it was Boots own make but I assume it does the same job). Hope it works quickly! I've woken up feeling like I've had some sort of weird stroke with one side if my face and neck feeling like they've slumped. Painful.
> 
> I've always suffered migraines on and off and now I think of it I think I suffered last pregnancy too. Strange bi must have blocked that out!
> 
> Hope everyone else is feeling good today.
> 
> Sorry about you ER trip, Barhanita. Hope you're feeling better soon.
> 
> So pleased you saved both gerbils, Charlie. They wouldn't have stood a chance in my house as I have four cats! The second gerbil wasn't injured was it?

I don't think she's injured. Just annoyed she's been cuaght lol. Lots to do today but my back is killing :(


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sorry Barhanita! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## pola17

Barhanita said:


> Spent a "lovely" day at the Emergency Room. Had to go because of dehydration, vomiting and severe abdominal pain (that turned out to be constipation from Zofran).
> https://img823.imageshack.us/img823/9456/hospitalu.jpg
> 
> On the bring side, they did an ultrasound (I didn't get to see), and told me that the baby is looking perfect.

Is that a dr house shirt???!!! Awesome!!
Sorry about your dehydration, it must feel horrible, but it feels great to know the LO is doing amazing! :hugs:
Why wouldn't they let you see?


----------



## Barhanita

pola17 said:


> Is that a dr house shirt???!!! Awesome!!
> Sorry about your dehydration, it must feel horrible, but it feels great to know the LO is doing amazing! :hugs:
> Why wouldn't they let you see?

It is! I forgot I was wearing it and felt kinda bad to show it around in the hospital. :wacko:

Well, in the ER an ultrasound tech is doing the ultrasound. She told me she is not allowed to comment or show me anything. Then a radiologists writes a report to a doctor based on the pictures. The doctor told me that everything is fine. Complicated system!

Thank you everyone. Even though this m/s is miserable it somehow reassures me that the baby is fine, so in a way I am grateful.


----------



## pola17

Definitely it's a complicated system! I guess Ecuador is different... On my ER visit, they showed me and took their time to explain what is what... It was on Christmas, so maybe it was the Christmas spirit? :shrug:

I think the shirt was very appropriate! It's one of the most kick ass shirts I've ever seen!!! I want one! :happydance:


----------



## Barhanita

pola17 said:


> I think the shirt was very appropriate! It's one of the most kick ass shirts I've ever seen!!! I want one! :happydance:

I made it myself. I mean, I downloaded an HD picture online and then went to a printing shop and ordered myself a t-shirt.


----------



## Lindsey923

borr.dg.baby - When was your scan?? What a great shot!


----------



## pola17

Barhanita said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> I think the shirt was very appropriate! It's one of the most kick ass shirts I've ever seen!!! I want one! :happydance:
> 
> I made it myself. I mean, I downloaded an HD picture online and then went to a printing shop and ordered myself a t-shirt.Click to expand...

Awesome!! I might try that!!


----------



## charlie00134

I bought some awesome little drawers from tk maxx yesterday. Unfortunately my dh was at work and I had to carry them myself and I am definitely feeling it today! Ow. Having to leave hubby to the painting while I get a bath.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Lindsey923 said:


> borr.dg.baby - When was your scan?? What a great shot!

Thanks Lindsey! It was at 8 weeks! I have another one on tuesday!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

eeek 3 dyes until my scan :happydance:


----------



## charlie00134

Omg I think I've pulled my back out over the weekend. I've carried heavy little drawers, shopping, putting the shopping away and painting. What can I do about it? Normally I'd head straight to the ibuprofen :( :cry:


----------



## twinkletots

You can take regular paracetamol Charlie. Also use heat pack and keep gently moving but rest in any position that's comfy if you need to .
No more lifting!


----------



## charlie00134

twinkletots said:


> You can take regular paracetamol Charlie. Also use heat pack and keep gently moving but rest in any position that's comfy if you need to .
> No more lifting!

I looked at cura heat and it says check with a doctor. Taken paracetamol and a wheat bag but I'm dreading work tomorrow.


----------



## lolpants

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> eeek 3 dyes until my scan :happydance:

4 days till mine :happydance: good luck for us both :thumbup:



charlie00134 said:


> twinkletots said:
> 
> 
> You can take regular paracetamol Charlie. Also use heat pack and keep gently moving but rest in any position that's comfy if you need to .
> No more lifting!
> 
> I looked at cura heat and it says check with a doctor. Taken paracetamol and a wheat bag but I'm dreading work tomorrow.Click to expand...

I was gonna suggest paracetamol and wheat bag- not much else u can do/take :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## charlie00134

twinkletots said:


> I was gonna suggest paracetamol and wheat bag- not much else u can do/take :hugs:
> 
> Lol xx

If I'm this immobile in the morning I don't think I'll be going to work. :cry:


----------



## Angelmarie

I was told that it was ok to take co-codamol if the pain is so bad it warrants it ( i.e if paracetamol doesn't touch it) but only what is needed. 
That information was from an early pregnancy specialist consultant. If your back still hurts tomorrow I'd get checked though. Hope you're feeling better soon. 

Good luck with all the scans ladies! Looking forward to more fab photos!


----------



## charlie00134

I have co-codamol and codine kicking about somewhere. Will use it as a last resort, thanks. 

Hope everyone's doing great and have had a good weekend :)


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Charlie, that's a nightmare, if you need to take tom off then so be it! Can't stress your body out too much :hugs:

One week on Tuesday is my scan. Am so nervous and excited. please please please let there be a healthy wee baby growing inside me!


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck onebumpplease :) x


----------



## Scottish

Aww Charlie I hope your back gets better soon! It's so easy to do too much and not realise at the time until its to late and your in pain. 

My belly seems like it has popped out today (as in a bump forming lol) my 9 year old dd said this morning to me " wow mum your getting fat" lol bear in mind she doesn't know yet! When I looked down there was my belly sticking out which I haven't noticed before! I don't know if its just bloat though as I am terribly constipated (tmi) 

Xx


----------



## Scottish

Onebumpplease good luck with scan!


----------



## onebumpplease

Scottish said:


> Aww Charlie I hope your back gets better soon! It's so easy to do too much and not realise at the time until its to late and your in pain.
> 
> My belly seems like it has popped out today (as in a bump forming lol) my 9 year old dd said this morning to me " wow mum your getting fat" lol bear in mind she doesn't know yet! When I looked down there was my belly sticking out which I haven't noticed before! I don't know if its just bloat though as I am terribly constipated (tmi)
> 
> Xx

My aunt says she sees a difference, she does know though :haha: scared I´m just putting weight on :wacko:


----------



## twinkletots

It is definitely noticeable with me. I have been off work for three weeks and no way my patients won't notice the difference. Need to buy a baggy top to wear for Tuesday which is a clue in itself as normally I have a fitted t shirt on.
So they will either think I am pregnant or wonder if I had a boob job in the holidays! Im now an E cup at least!


----------



## pola17

charlie00134 said:


> Omg I think I've pulled my back out over the weekend. I've carried heavy little drawers, shopping, putting the shopping away and painting. What can I do about it? Normally I'd head straight to the ibuprofen :( :cry:

Paracetamol! It's gonna be your new best friend! Also try some heat pats, massage and menthol!!!


----------



## twinkletots

It is definitely noticeable with me. I have been off work for three weeks and no way my patients won't notice the difference. Need to buy a baggy top to wear for Tuesday which is a clue in itself as normally I have a fitted t shirt on.
So they will either think I am pregnant or wonder if I had a boob job in the holidays! Im now an E cup at least!


----------



## Crystal5483

I find it funny... Paracetamol is Acetaminophen in the USA lol why can't it all just be the same everywhere lol


----------



## JenzyKY

Yes it's strange there are 2 different generic names. I'd understand if that was a brand name like Tylenol.


----------



## readynwilling

hope your back feels better soon Charlie.

I know this is gonna sound crazy - but i swear i can feel movements with this baby. I remember what they were like with J. And for me they are very random bubbles - and only when i am laying down... not like gas at all. But the earliest i have read is 13 weeks for 2nd pregnancies


----------



## littleone2010

I hope your back feels better soon Charlie! Xx


----------



## Angelmarie

readynwilling said:


> hope your back feels better soon Charlie.
> 
> I know this is gonna sound crazy - but i swear i can feel movements with this baby. I remember what they were like with J. And for me they are very random bubbles - and only when i am laying down... not like gas at all. But the earliest i have read is 13 weeks for 2nd pregnancies

I hope you're feeling real movements! It's such a lovely feeling. I remember the bubbles :cloud9: for me, second time around, I felt the bubbles at 15 weeks and kicks at 18. 

:hugs:


----------



## pola17

Hey girls... I have a question to anyone who is on their 9th week or more..... Today we reached the 9th week, and my nausea dissapeared from one moment to the other.... I stopped getting reflux.... is this something normal, or should I be concerned?


----------



## readynwilling

My nausea went away around 9 weeks - or got significantly better... The placenta starts to take over and the hormones decrease:)


----------



## Crystal5483

I found baby's HB on my doppler!!!! Avg 174bpm! Feel so comforted now!!


----------



## pola17

readynwilling said:


> My nausea went away around 9 weeks - or got significantly better... The placenta starts to take over and the hormones decrease:)

*phew* thanks!! :hugs: sometimes I just need someone to tell me this to keep me sane! Here, a flower for you! :flower:


----------



## pola17

Crystal5483 said:


> I found baby's HB on my doppler!!!! Avg 174bpm! Feel so comforted now!!

How exciting!!! :happydance: that should be awesome!!! Congrats on the healthy beating baby! :winkwink:


----------



## Crystal5483

Pola my "sickness" has pretty much disappeared. I only actually got sick 3 times and was nauseous a bunch. Now I get nauseous only if I eat poorly or I eat too fast!


----------



## mama d

Crystal5483 said:


> I found baby's HB on my doppler!!!! Avg 174bpm! Feel so comforted now!!

Yay! So much fun! I sat and listened to mine for awhile this morning...and then the little nugget rolled away! Lol!


----------



## Crystal5483

Yea baby was definitely not liking the doppler LOL... He/She moved on me as soon as I grabbed my phone to video tape! Took another 10 minutes to find them again!


----------



## pola17

Crystal5483 said:


> Pola my "sickness" has pretty much disappeared. I only actually got sick 3 times and was nauseous a bunch. Now I get nauseous only if I eat poorly or I eat too fast!

:hugs: thank you so much!! Now Im cooking, and the smell of the pasta Im preparing its giving me nausea again... I just learned a lesson: never understimate the nausea! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Crystal5483 said:


> Yea baby was definitely not liking the doppler LOL... He/She moved on me as soon as I grabbed my phone to video tape! Took another 10 minutes to find them again!

Lol! that little rebel! :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

DD is quite the stubborn little girl so I'm guessing this one will be the same :)


----------



## pola17

Maybe it runs in the family! :winkwink: just kidding, just kidding!

Ahhh reading about your bean hidding just made me go "awwwww" :cloud9:
Why are they so adorable being soooooo tiny??? :cloud9:


----------



## Crystal5483

Oh haha there is much truth to that statement. Her father and I are the same :) lol I can admit that!

I know I think of this tiny little 1.2" bub floating around in there lol and you can't but "awww" lol


----------



## pola17

lol, now you´re reminding me how loco DH is, and how goofy I am, what would be the result??!! :rofl:


----------



## Crystal5483

Crazy goofball! lol I'm not sure!! DD definitely has traits from both of us!


----------



## pola17

lol, in the case of my sis and I, she looks alike my dad, but has my mom´s personality, while I look like my mom, and my personality is alike my dad´s... 
My parents and in laws have joked they expect LO to have my personality.. I guess its better being goofy than crazy! :winkwink:


----------



## Crystal5483

My dad used to call me "goofy" lol


----------



## JenzyKY

Jealous of finding the heartbeat! I'm not extremely patient with it though. 

I have tons of nausea still. Some days eating and drinking is a challenge.


----------



## Barhanita

I will try the doppler again tomorrow! I found something on Friday, but I am not sure now it was the heartbeat. But sure sounded like it! For some reason I don't feel safe using it too often and for too long. I know that it's fine, but am just overprotecting my baby I guess.

My nausea is still here :-( But I only threw up once today, which is a huge improvement. And I made myself eat. I guess being around people who don't know about your pregnancy kinda forces you to behave yourself.

My OH is gone for a few weeks now :( It's just me and my cat now. The worst part is that no one in the area knows about my pregnancy (we only told OH's family and they are far away. My friend know, but she is also far away). I feel very lonely...


----------



## charlie00134

I hope your sickness stays at bay Barhanita! And I hope you don't get too lonely while your oh is missing.

if our baby takes some of both of us they're going to be smart and a bit barmy (okay a lot barmy).

my back is feeling tonnes better this morning so I'm on my way to work


----------



## bella21

charlie so glad your back is feeling better! :hugs: 

barhanita sorry OH is away for a bit...but you have us to keep you company in the meantime!! 

AFM first scan is tuesday morning! so nervous! can't wait to post some pics though :) :)


----------



## Barhanita

Thanks girls! I really wouldn't mind being sick (I can tolerate it for the baby) if it wasn't for my weight that is dropping everyday. Today my BMI is 16.9, and that is scary. But I will get throw it! OH being away makes it hard, but we talk on the phone all the time. And that's right, I am lucky to have this board.

Charlie, I am happy for your back and that you didn't have to take any strong medication. I hope it doesn't happen again.

Bella, good luck for you tomorrow and cannot wait to see a pic.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

i felt my son (2nd pregnancy) at 13 weeks and im sure im feeling movements now :/ 
im pretty sure its impossible though haha


----------



## lolpants

Crystal5483 said:


> I found baby's HB on my doppler!!!! Avg 174bpm! Feel so comforted now!!

:happydance::thumbup: I've not tried again yet, keep on going for a pee before bed and forgetting! :dohh:



charlie00134 said:


> my back is feeling tonnes better this morning so I'm on my way to work

:thumbup:



bella21 said:


> AFM first scan is tuesday morning! so nervous! can't wait to post some pics though :) :)

All the best for tomorrow! :thumbup:



Barhanita said:


> My OH is gone for a few weeks now :( It's just me and my cat now. The worst part is that no one in the area knows about my pregnancy (we only told OH's family and they are far away. My friend know, but she is also far away). I feel very lonely...

Hope it goes quick! :hugs:


Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

I've never been so mortified. Just puked in my daughters lunch bag on the bus. I was taking her to nursery as Im signed off work so I can go home and rest. The staff gave me nappy bags for the return journey and I've filled one already. This really sucks!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> I've never been so mortified. Just puked in my daughters lunch bag on the bus. I was taking her to nursery as Im signed off work so I can go home and rest. The staff gave me nappy bags for the return journey and I've filled one already. This really sucks!

you poor thing! :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Barhanita do you have a trusted friend closeby you can tell? It's really helped me to have someone in person other then Dh to talk to. 

Sooz that is awful! I think I'd be sick if I had ride a bus too though and I definitely don't have hyperemesis.

And I am a prune!!!


----------



## Angelmarie

Sooz said:


> I've never been so mortified. Just puked in my daughters lunch bag on the bus. I was taking her to nursery as Im signed off work so I can go home and rest. The staff gave me nappy bags for the return journey and I've filled one already. This really sucks!

Oh no! Poor you. I am not travelling well in the car so I can only imagine what I would be like in the bus and I don't even have bad MS! Must be awful. You'll be glad to get home. Chin up. Look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

Thanks ladies. I've had two hours of blissful sleep and its put a stop to this run of vomiting luckily. Sometimes you just get caught in a circle and can't seem to break the cycle. I must make sure Im better prepared in future!

Good luck to everyone with scans and appointments coming up. Mines still over two weeks away but I've been inspired by your doppler successes and have a hire one coming tomorrow to hopefully cheer me up. I've gone for a Hi BeBe with heart rate counter as that's what I used last time. Fingers crossed as my uterus has started to rise and I have a little bump now.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

oh sooz that really sucks! hope you feel a little better soon x


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck Sooz!! I couldn't find it Thursday but found it yesterday!!! 

My appointment with the OB is on 20 minutes. I'm hanging in the parking lot lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Barhanita said:


> My OH is gone for a few weeks now :( It's just me and my cat now. The worst part is that no one in the area knows about my pregnancy (we only told OH's family and they are far away. My friend know, but she is also far away). I feel very lonely...

Oh no I hate it when my DH goes away! I hope you get distracted and time passes by fast! 



bella21 said:


> AFM first scan is tuesday morning! so nervous! can't wait to post some pics though :) :)

Bella mine is tomorrow morning as well! Can't wait for both of us and our pictures! :happydance:



Sooz said:


> I've never been so mortified. Just puked in my daughters lunch bag on the bus. I was taking her to nursery as Im signed off work so I can go home and rest. The staff gave me nappy bags for the return journey and I've filled one already. This really sucks!

Oh no Sooz that is horrible!! :hugs:



Crystal5483 said:


> Good luck Sooz!! I couldn't find it Thursday but found it yesterday!!!
> 
> My appointment with the OB is on 20 minutes. I'm hanging in the parking lot lol

Yay Crystal good luck! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Crystal can't wait to hear about your appointment!


----------



## Crystal5483

I will only get pics if she can't find the HB :( and I found it last night lol but here's hoping she's having an off day!! lol


----------



## CordeliaJ

Just on the topic of dopplers, I had been trying for a week with full bladder & at night, no luck. Then yesterday morning, empty bladder, I found her!! (I say her because I think it's a girl). She was obviously hiding at night time, but I found her within 5 minutes in the morning - tried again yesterday night to compare and couldn't find her again. She likes mornings!


----------



## pola17

Sooz, sorry about your vomiting! :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Aww sooz that sounds awful! :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

I think I found the heartbeat again faintly. Wish my uterus was normal and could hear better like you all!


----------



## Crystal5483

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/38AD6A99-0A3A-4472-9CEC-DE83E4A6BE39-3741-0000133BBF0717AE.jpg

Due date changed to 8/4 lol :) sorry Ready!! 

Everything looks good so far


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay for pretty scan! I'm surprised they keep changing your date.


----------



## Crystal5483

Well the Aug 1st due date was what the ultrasound tech said... But she had a thick accent. So I could have misheard her lol :-/


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Cute picture! I can't wait to see my bean tomorrow! 

I wonder if my due date will change??


----------



## JenzyKY

They changed my due date since my LMP is one week off what baby measures due to late ovulation. 

Wish my next scan wasn't weeks away! Jealous of the many scans!!

And I've discovered colds are miserable when you can't take anything :(.


----------



## pola17

:happydance: cute scan pic!
My due date changes everytime I get an ultrasound... my first EDD was the 27th august, then 21st, then 17th, then 15th, and now 11th! :haha:


----------



## more babies

Great scan Crystal! 

I can't wait to get a scan where the little looks like more then just a blob like at the 6 week one!


----------



## Crystal5483

JenzyKY said:


> They changed my due date since my LMP is one week off what baby measures due to late ovulation.
> 
> Wish my next scan wasn't weeks away! Jealous of the many scans!!
> 
> And I've discovered colds are miserable when you can't take anything :(.

I have a 32-34 day cycle ... And I ovulate late around CD20-22 so you can't go by LMP! :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey I have a question! I thought I noticed a linea nigra starting up a few days ago and today I can see it more... can you see it too?? Is it normal to start getting it so early?? :shrug:



Spoiler


----------



## Crystal5483

It's normal for it to start at around ten weeks. I never got one with DD but no one in my family did lol 

Next appt in Thursday with the high risk OB... The Jan 24th is NT scan :)


----------



## pola17

it looks defenitely like a linea nigra! :thumbup:


----------



## JenzyKY

Crystal5483 said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> They changed my due date since my LMP is one week off what baby measures due to late ovulation.
> 
> Wish my next scan wasn't weeks away! Jealous of the many scans!!
> 
> And I've discovered colds are miserable when you can't take anything :(.
> 
> I have a 32-34 day cycle ... And I ovulate late around CD20-22 so you can't go by LMP! :)Click to expand...

My cycle was messed up too from birth control pills. I know exactly when I ovulated though due to obsessive use of OPKs, fertility monitor, and temps. I was a bit ridiculous. :haha: So far baby pretty much matches up with that date. I just figured they'd give one date since babies don't grow perfectly textbook all the time or they can't get a perfect length picture. Guess I learn something new every day!


----------



## Crystal5483

Yea I did opts, temped, and felt O lol totally normal :wacko: lol


----------



## brittani

My first appt is Friday, I hope I get a scan. I cant wait I'm so excited!!!
DH is coming with me to, he has been talking about how he can't wait to build spaceships and forts out of refrigerator boxes. He is also dead set that it's going to be a boy!

I'm a blueberry today!!


----------



## pola17

Good luck on friday! :happydance:


----------



## more babies

Well I finally called and made an appointment. So my first official appointment is Wednesday. I had already gone at 5-6 weeks due to some spotting but those were just ultrasounds and one quick appointment with the doctor saying we will wait a see and if things go well to call back and make an appointment for 8-9 weeks. So Wednesday is it..


----------



## more babies

Borr I think I see the line! I never got one with either of my previous pregnancies so I don't know when they typically start to show.

Good luck Brittani at your first appointment!


----------



## mama d

Cute little bean, Crystal!

AFM, I'm feeling like an absolute whale today. My pants are SO tight. It's just been one of those days where I feel BLEH. I have some serious acne going on, a cold sore, my nose is unbelievably annoying (rhinitis) and I need my hair done so badly I could scream (3.5 more weeks...). Oh pregnancy, so glamourous. I really think I'm getting close to jumping into the maternity pants I've bought. I don't see a baby belly yet but everything is expanding!! And I've only gained 2 lbs. LOL


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good luck Britanni!


----------



## pola17

woohoo! Good luck on wednesday! :happydance:


----------



## mac1979

I'm getting concerned a bit. I have lost weight (about 5 lbs) since getting pregnant. I have been nauseous but haven't thrown up a whole lot (just a handful of times), I am making sure I get protein and calcium and I am taking my prenatal vitamin religiously. I just don't understand why I am not gaining any weight.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I have the same problem mac, have lost weight but I am not getting sick so much, I just don't feel like eating, I will ask my doctor tomorrow and tell you what he says :flower:


----------



## Barhanita

Sooz, I am sorry to hear it! 

JenzyKY, thanks! Well, there are people around that are close and I can trust them. But after two loses we decided that it is better not to tell anyone for as long as possible.

Crystal, great scan! So the doctor didn't find the heart with the doppler? I cannot find my baby with the doppler anymore. And now I even question if that one time was really a heartbeat :-( 
My NT scan is on 24th as well!

Brittani and MoreBabies, good luck with your scans. My appointment is on Wednesday, but I think they will use doppler.

Mac, I am in the same boat! I lost 10 lbs (and I really didn't have much to lose). Also, I cannot take prenatals, because they are making me way too sick. I think losing weight is quite common in the first trimester.


----------



## Angelmarie

I'm the same - I have lost 6lbs so far. My appetite hasn't been the best. I'm nauseous loads but not throwing up very often. I am keeping prenatals down though. 

Good luck with all the scans and appointments, ladies!!!

Great scan pic, Crystal.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Mac I too am in the same boat. I've lost 7 pounds and haven't been throwing up anything. Like the other ladies said my appetite has gone way down that nothing really taste good and make me feel sick. But my doc said its common to lose a few pounds in the first tri.


----------



## bella21

mama d I feel the same!! going out today to buy new jeans and a couple new tops. I've only gained like 3 pounds but I'm little so Its showing and everythings so tight!

borr i think a bunch of us have scans tomorrow! so excited to see everybody pics!


----------



## readynwilling

i have lost a couple lbs too. with my first i gained 15lbs in the first tri LOL

Even if the ultrasound tech changes my due date - im not changing it. I know my cycles and when i O'd. 

With J - i thought my DD was the 7th... they moved it back to the 4th based on u/s. she was born on the 7th (labour started on the 6th). Its just a date that will come and go for a lot of us. Some of us will be early and be busy on the date... others will be lounging around waiting... very few of us will have our babies that day LOL


----------



## more babies

Mine is just an appointment Wednesday no scan :( ..I don't think I get a scan until 12 weeks but maybe I'll get a nice surprise and get an earlier one too!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yes I think there were 3 or 4 of us! Yay!


----------



## twinkletots

Wish I had lost a few pounds, I feel huge! Having said that, it can't be any fun for you ladies feeling horrendous and sick


----------



## Barhanita

more babies said:


> Mine is just an appointment Wednesday no scan :( ..I don't think I get a scan until 12 weeks but maybe I'll get a nice surprise and get an earlier one too!

Mine is on Wednesday too (late during the day!). And I am not sure at all if they do the ultrasound. I think she will try a doppler.


----------



## more babies

Barhanita said:


> more babies said:
> 
> 
> Mine is just an appointment Wednesday no scan :( ..I don't think I get a scan until 12 weeks but maybe I'll get a nice surprise and get an earlier one too!
> 
> Mine is on Wednesday too (late during the day!). And I am not sure at all if they do the ultrasound. I think she will try a doppler.Click to expand...

I think they'll just try a doppler for mine also. Mine appointment is at 1:30 which I was hoping for morning just I case things are backed up there. I can't be there forever because I have to get my daughter from school. Supposedly the next available appointment wasn't until the 31st so I didn't have much of a choice! :shrug:


----------



## readynwilling

my appt is thursday. Im hoping she tries the doppler. But MW's here don't do ultrasounds. They are done by private labs so they NEVER happen at any of the actual appts :(


----------



## pola17

oh man! Everyone has lost pounds... I gained a kilo! :haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I have an appointment tomororw morning :) <3

Great scan Crystal!!! I thought she wasn't going to do one?!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:
 

> oh man! Everyone has lost pounds... I gained a kilo! :haha:

I have gained as well 3 pounds :blush: OOPS 

I feel so bad to day!! soooo tired and sick, I cooked a beef caserole for dinner and one smell and I knew I could not eat it so just had some nice brown bread in stead and very naughty Lucozade it just makes me feel so much better but I should not touch the stuff with my history of GD :nope: 

my first appointment tomorrow, up very early have to be there for 8.30 I hope I get a scan 

Good luck to every one else having scans :flower:


----------



## Crystal5483

The doctor didnt even try the doppler lol ! She just did an external ultrasound. Saw the flicker and boom that was it lol


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh I'm looking forward to all the cute scan pics tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> oh man! Everyone has lost pounds... I gained a kilo! :haha:
> 
> I have gained as well 3 pounds :blush: OOPS
> 
> I feel so bad to day!! soooo tired and sick, I cooked a beef caserole for dinner and one smell and I knew I could not eat it so just had some nice brown bread in stead and very naughty Lucozade it just makes me feel so much better but I should not touch the stuff with my history of GD :nope:
> 
> my first appointment tomorrow, up very early have to be there for 8.30 I hope I get a scan
> 
> Good luck to every one else having scans :flower:Click to expand...

I blame the chocolate... its not my fault! :haha:


----------



## littleone2010

Me too!! Can't wit or all the pics, love them!! Xx


----------



## lolpants

CordeliaJ said:


> Just on the topic of dopplers, I had been trying for a week with full bladder & at night, no luck. Then yesterday morning, empty bladder, I found her!! (I say her because I think it's a girl). She was obviously hiding at night time, but I found her within 5 minutes in the morning - tried again yesterday night to compare and couldn't find her again. She likes mornings!

Will try that! :thumbup:



mama d said:


> Cute little bean, Crystal!
> 
> AFM, I'm feeling like an absolute whale today. My pants are SO tight. It's just been one of those days where I feel BLEH. I have some serious acne going on, a cold sore, my nose is unbelievably annoying (rhinitis) and I need my hair done so badly I could scream (3.5 more weeks...). Oh pregnancy, so glamourous. I really think I'm getting close to jumping into the maternity pants I've bought. I don't see a baby belly yet but everything is expanding!! And I've only gained 2 lbs. LOL

:hugs: Pregnancy is the least glamorous thing in the world!! Then you see all theses celebs all dolled up throughout theirs!!!



mac1979 said:


> I'm getting concerned a bit. I have lost weight (about 5 lbs) since getting pregnant. I have been nauseous but haven't thrown up a whole lot (just a handful of times), I am making sure I get protein and calcium and I am taking my prenatal vitamin religiously. I just don't understand why I am not gaining any weight.

I lost 10lb just between 2 appts with Pheebs (I was sick with her) I don't weigh so dunno about this time, but tbh I reckon I've gained as all I am doing is eating and I haven't been sick once!



readynwilling said:


> my appt is thursday. Im hoping she tries the doppler. But MW's here don't do ultrasounds. They are done by private labs so they NEVER happen at any of the actual appts :(

Mine too!! Good luck for everyones scans this week!

Sorry you had such a rough day Sooz!

Phoebe starts Nurseries (2 of them!) tomorrow! Crazy!

Lol xx


----------



## charlie00134

Anyone else still getting spotting? I am and tonight there was a small brown clot. I'm really beginning to worry again. I've got another scan on Monday and I'm terrified they're not going to find a heartbeat now :cry:


----------



## JenzyKY

Charlie, I spot after just about every 12 hour shift. And :hugs:. I know that fear. :(


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Charlie I have also had what looked like brown snot (tmi) come out. Just had a scan today and the little bean was fine, my dr said it can be normal.


----------



## lolpants

charlie00134 said:


> Anyone else still getting spotting? I am and tonight there was a small brown clot. I'm really beginning to worry again. I've got another scan on Monday and I'm terrified they're not going to find a heartbeat now :cry:

:hugs: they say brown is ok - it's if it's bright red that it's worry.

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

I got some spotting a few weeks ago and all was good! :hugs: dont worry, hun! Your bean must be jumping in there! :winkwink:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I also had some light pink discharge last week plus the brown and so far things are still good :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Where is everyone buying their maternity from?


----------



## JenzyKY

I got some pants from Motherhood Maternity as they were on clearance. I've found that most every other store that sells maternity only has it online. That isn't very helpful.


----------



## Crystal5483

No I went to Old Navy and all they had was tshirt a and size 4 and size 16 jeans lol


----------



## JenzyKY

2 of the pants from Motherhood were around $15 and very comfy if you have one nearby. I think Target has maternity.


----------



## Crystal5483

Yea they do ... I may have to check out motherhood ... Been a while since I've worn it!


----------



## Bmama

Target does have maternity! And cute stuff too! I bought a few things from them, and splurged on bigger clothes from Victoria Secret as that's my OH's favorite :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Have any of you got a flu shot? I can't decide If I should get one even though my dr recommends it. I have just heard bad stuff about them so I don't know


----------



## mac1979

It is amazing how a good mood can just vanish. I was feeling fantastic today, no nausea, went to the gym to walk and do some light weights and stretching and felt awesome to move again. As I was walking back to the locker room I saw a girl on the elliptical machine wearing just a sports bra and shorts. I then felt like a fat cow and it completely ruined my rush.


----------



## Bmama

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Have any of you got a flu shot? I can't decide If I should get one even though my dr recommends it. I have just heard bad stuff about them so I don't know

I've decided not to get one either for the same reasons, and I've done some extensive research on my end. I plan on staying away from people that I know are sick and large crowds until flu season is over! Plus lots of OJ and vitamin C :)


----------



## Bmama

mac1979 said:


> It is amazing how a good mood can just vanish. I was feeling fantastic today, no nausea, went to the gym to walk and do some light weights and stretching and felt awesome to move again. As I was walking back to the locker room I saw a girl on the elliptical machine wearing just a sports bra and shorts. I then felt like a fat cow and it completely ruined my rush.

aw I had a moment like that too hun, aren't pregnancy hormones the best?? Just remember you have your :baby: growing inside when you feel like a fat cow, because you aren't fat you're pregnant! That's what my OH keeps telling me and it does help, if only a little.


----------



## MzMcCray

mac1979 said:


> It is amazing how a good mood can just vanish. I was feeling fantastic today, no nausea, went to the gym to walk and do some light weights and stretching and felt awesome to move again. As I was walking back to the locker room I saw a girl on the elliptical machine wearing just a sports bra and shorts. I then felt like a fat cow and it completely ruined my rush.

Wow I've been feeling like that a lot lately I've always been hard on myself and now I look in the mirror and that's all I can think oh and doesn't help that if I don't eat my nausea gets horrible


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bmama said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you got a flu shot? I can't decide If I should get one even though my dr recommends it. I have just heard bad stuff about them so I don't know
> 
> I've decided not to get one either for the same reasons, and I've done some extensive research on my end. I plan on staying away from people that I know are sick and large crowds until flu season is over! Plus lots of OJ and vitamin C :)Click to expand...

Yeah I have heard bad stuff about them and am probably just going to hope I don't get it and like you said avoid large crowds and take lots of vit c :) it's just scary when you hear how bad the flu is this year!


----------



## littleone2010

I had the flu shot when I was 5 weeks as recommended by my gp and still got it I'm only just getting over it now it's been terrible so Ill and then the ms wish had the shot earlier. Flu us like hell when you can only take paracetMol!! Xx


----------



## Bmama

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Bmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you got a flu shot? I can't decide If I should get one even though my dr recommends it. I have just heard bad stuff about them so I don't know
> 
> I've decided not to get one either for the same reasons, and I've done some extensive research on my end. I plan on staying away from people that I know are sick and large crowds until flu season is over! Plus lots of OJ and vitamin C :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I have heard bad stuff about them and am probably just going to hope I don't get it and like you said avoid large crowds and take lots of vit c :) it's just scary when you hear how bad the flu is this year!Click to expand...

Oh yea! and it doesn't help when it's all over the news every night too, but then again I am not surprised by how the media distorts reality! My other reasons for not getting it is the only year I came down with a severe flu is the only year I got a flu shot! I would not want to take that chance and get the flu from the shot while pregnant! My mum is a nurse and says they have 'safe' preservative-free flu shots but they still have mercury so I say thanks but no thanks. 
https://vaxtruth.org/2011/09/the-fl...r-wont-tell-you-or-probably-doesnt-even-know/


----------



## JolleyGirl86

That sounds terrible! Do you think you got sick from the shot? How is your little bean doing after having the flu? Glad your feeling better! :)


----------



## littleone2010

Thanks hun. Well apparently my gp told me it won't effect the baby as long as you don't let your temperature get really high. I hope bean is fine? I don't have a scan until 16 jan.. Im not sure if it was the shot the nurse said it doesn't have live virus in it so it shouldn't give you the flu. I think I was just unlucky. I felt a bit off before I had the shot I wish I had the shot before I was pregnant at the start of winter! Xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bmama said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you got a flu shot? I can't decide If I should get one even though my dr recommends it. I have just heard bad stuff about them so I don't know
> 
> I've decided not to get one either for the same reasons, and I've done some extensive research on my end. I plan on staying away from people that I know are sick and large crowds until flu season is over! Plus lots of OJ and vitamin C :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I have heard bad stuff about them and am probably just going to hope I don't get it and like you said avoid large crowds and take lots of vit c :) it's just scary when you hear how bad the flu is this year!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yea! and it doesn't help when it's all over the news every night too, but then again I am not surprised by how the media distorts reality! My other reasons for not getting it is the only year I came down with a severe flu is the only year I got a flu shot! I would not want to take that chance and get the flu from the shot while pregnant! My mum is a nurse and says they have 'safe' preservative-free flu shots but they still have mercury so I say thanks but no thanks.Click to expand...

Yea they seriously make it sound like we're all going to die! Haha...but yea I have heard so many similar situations of people only getting really bad flu when they have gotten a flu shot. Ya mercury is definitely not good! And I've had 4 losses so I'm extra paranoid about something bad happening to my little bean


----------



## Bmama

Hope you feel better soon littleone! Stay hydrated and your bean should be just fine :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

littleone2010 said:


> Thanks hun. Well apparently my gp told me it won't effect the baby as long as you don't let your temperature get really high. I hope bean is fine? I don't have a scan until 16 jan.. Im not sure if it was the shot the nurse said it doesn't have live virus in it so it shouldn't give you the flu. I think I was just unlucky. I felt a bit off before I had the shot I wish I had the shot before I was pregnant at the start of winter! Xx

Ugh that is scary...you probably had to load up on tylenol to keep our fever down..Fx that your LO is doing good :) yea I heard you shouldn't get one if you are feeling sick so maybe that is why u got sick


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Get well soon littleone! :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

I had the flu shot at 6 weeks I think. My GP did it there and then at my first appointment. I was dubious because last time I had the shot I couldn't move my arm for three days and by fluke got flu a few days later so I had bad connotations but from my GPs info it was better I did than didn't and it was fine. I had a very slightly sore arm for a day but otherwise fine!

In other news my 3 day migraine has finally lifted!!!!! Such a relief.


----------



## Angelmarie

Also - where do you girls stand on the whooping cough vaccine?


----------



## Barhanita

Crystal, I have ordered a bunch of stuff on ebay. Scored some nice tops and shirts for 3 dollars including shipping! 

I got a flu shot. They gave me mercury-free one. Surprisingly, my arm didn't hurt to much and I didn't have a bad reaction. I decided to get one, because I really don't do flus well. I work at a university, so there are a lot of people around. Plus, I have had an extensive travel schedule. OH also got one.

As far as whooping cough, I have a vaccine (got it last year along with the tetanus). I think it's not as bad for pregnant women to get WC, but deadly for the babies. I will insist that everyone who is around my baby has this vaccine. 

Mac, I understand your feelings! I feel fat even though I am dangerously skinny. It's just my breasts and the bloat make me look funny.


----------



## Crystal5483

I get the flu vaccine every year as I'm high risk with asthma and allergies and work provides them. 

I got my flew shot this year before I was pregnant.


----------



## mac1979

My rush is back!!! I just ate a whole chicken breast (a small one...but ate it) with green beans and red potatoes and I feel like I could eat more. I am so happy again.


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay Mac!!! That's positively a feast of healthy food! Much better than me!!

This cold is kicking my butt. I guess I'll call the OB tomorrow. I'm supposed to work the next 3 nights and can barely get out of bed.


----------



## pola17

JenzyKY said:


> Yay Mac!!! That's positively a feast of healthy food! Much better than me!!
> 
> This cold is kicking my butt. I guess I'll call the OB tomorrow. I'm supposed to work the next 3 nights and can barely get out of bed.

Get better!!! :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Get well soon Jenzy :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Get well soon Jenzy!


----------



## Crystal5483

My nausea is kicking in again. Any time I eat or drink :( but never throw up luckily. 

Ugh


----------



## Barhanita

Is anyone going to try Intelligender test? My OH is against it, but I wanna try just for fun.


----------



## mac1979

I may try the wedding ring test...its free.


----------



## bella21

barhanita i ALMOST bought that tonight!! had to stop myself i think id rather just wait but it was tempting! i did buy a pregnancy pillow though and can't wait to use it tonight as sleeping is so uncomfortable!

jolley i got the flu shot at 5 weeks. they didn't really give me a choice...she asked if i had one this year ..i said no and before i knew it she jabbed me in the arm! lol i had a sore arm for about 2 days but no reaction whatsoever! and everyone at work is sick with the flu so I'm very thankful i did get it.

so i was in the shower today shaving and whatnot and all of a sudden my vision started to get dim and black...my body got really numb and tingly at the same time and i almost passed out! I had to get out of the shower with conditioner still in my hair and layed on my bed naked and soaking wet until i felt better. it was really scary! is this something normal? was it because of the hot water? i plan on asking the doctor tomorrow at my appointment about it but wanted to see your ladies opinions and if anything similar has happened to you.


----------



## Bmama

Oh bella I'm glad you're okay!! Were you dehydrated or have low blood sugar at all? That comboed with showering could have made you feel lightheaded, which is totally normal in pregnancy from what my pregnancy books say. It's a good reason to take it easy :)


----------



## bella21

thanks bmama! I had a bowl of cereal and relaxed for a bit and then hopped in the shower. i didn't drink much though now that i think of it so maybe i was dehydrated. as for low blood sugar I'm not really sure! I've always had problems with dizziness and stuff even before being pregnant but when i got my bloodwork done they didn't say anything bad at all :shrug: My guess is the hot water did it and being in there for too long shaving and stuff. Ill probably start opening a window from now on or leaving the door open just in case!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Also - where do you girls stand on the whooping cough vaccine?

I would get it and my kids my mum did not let my sister or I get it, I got very sick I still remember passing out from not being able to breath from coughing so much. when I first got pregnant on my first son I started getting heart palpatations very bad it was very scary as they were worried that the baby was not getting enough oxygen, I was sent for testing and I have scar tissue on a value in my heart caused by the whopping cough . I am ok and I know now what my limits are. but personally that is one vaccine I would not skip. 
if I can avoid the flu I will though that one worries me but think my chances are slim lol


----------



## charlie00134

lolpants said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else still getting spotting? I am and tonight there was a small brown clot. I'm really beginning to worry again. I've got another scan on Monday and I'm terrified they're not going to find a heartbeat now :cry:
> 
> :hugs: they say brown is ok - it's if it's bright red that it's worry.
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...

I get red blood fairly often too. But just a drop. 



bella21 said:


> so i was in the shower today shaving and whatnot and all of a sudden my vision started to get dim and black...my body got really numb and tingly at the same time and i almost passed out! I had to get out of the shower with conditioner still in my hair and layed on my bed naked and soaking wet until i felt better. it was really scary! is this something normal? was it because of the hot water? i plan on asking the doctor tomorrow at my appointment about it but wanted to see your ladies opinions and if anything similar has happened to you.

I read that can happen if you bath or shower above your body temp. It causes your blood pressure to drop and you to go dizzy. Best way to avoid it is to drop the temp a notch. X


----------



## anchor08

Hi ladies, I know a few of you have mentioned this a lot before so sorry for bringing it up a gain, but I need some advice because I'm new at this and first trimester is confusing and scary! (possible TMI alert)

I started spotting brown on Saturday, and I knew that wasn't a cause for concern, but it is still going, and sometimes it's a bit more. There's not much on my pantiliner (still probably what I would consider spots), but there's more when I wipe, and it's still brownish, but more reddish brown. I'm resting and hoping it stops, but I thought it would have stopped by now. Also, I'm having slight aches and noticeable sensations in my uterus area, but not what I would call cramps (0 on the pain scale). Any thoughts?

I know I could go in and get checked out, but the problem is I don't get my first midwife appointment until 12-14 weeks, so I'd probably have to go to the emergency room, and I don't want to spend money and wait around for a long time only to have them tell me to just go home and wait it out. If this is a threatened miscarriage there's nothing I could do besides rest and wait, right?

Thanks for all the support, you're all amazing!


----------



## more babies

I got the flu shot back in October along with DH and my kids. We get it done every year and I make sure of it due to the medication DD2 is on. I also got it done while in my 3rd trimester with DD2. As far as whooping cough both my kids ended up with it this year but caught it right away with DD2 so she didn't get it bad because she got an the antibiotics right away. They say with the whooping cough vaccine if you get it in the 3rd trimester it provides protection for the newborn once you have them. Having been a family that's gotten the flu shot every year I will say there's still most years where the kids get the flu however it usually ends up being more of a 24 hour thing. Last winter though DH and I both ended up with pneumonia and that was probably the worst thing I have ever dealt with esp since the doctors kept saying I just has the flu and wouldn't give me an xray until I was forced to go to the ER with a 105 temp and could barely breathe! Absolutely horrible! Any time DH even blows his nose a couple times I tell him to stay away from me because I fear getting sick while pregnant due to not being able to take anything for it.


----------



## more babies

Bella that actually use to happen to me a lot with my first two pregnancies during the first trimester esp right after showering. I wasn't taking vitamins at the time and think it had to do with that for me because once I got on the prenantals it went away for the most part. Although I would still get very dizzy for a minute if I moved too fast such as flipping my head back after blow drying my hair with my head down. I actually passed out around 8 weeks with DD2 and turned out my iron was low.


----------



## charlie00134

Had a much heavier bright red bleed with cramping about an hour ago. Waiting for my midwife to call back now :cry:


----------



## JenzyKY

Fingers crossed Charlie!


----------



## more babies

Oh no Charlie :hugs: I hope everything is ok!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Charlie* I'm thinking of you with FX'd... :hugs: I hope everything is ok for you.

*Anchor* is there some type of clinic you could go to or something? If you wanted to set your mind at ease you could always have them do bloodwork to check your levels. Thinking of you too hun <3 Brown spotting can always be normal during pregnancy though.


----------



## Grateful365

charlie00134 said:


> Had a much heavier bright red bleed with cramping about an hour ago. Waiting for my midwife to call back now :cry:

Thinking of you Charlie - I hope everything is OK. :hugs:


----------



## mama d

charlie00134 said:


> Had a much heavier bright red bleed with cramping about an hour ago. Waiting for my midwife to call back now :cry:

:hugs: My fingers are crossed so tightly for you...


----------



## Sooz

Hope everything is ok Charlie. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

Anchor I had spotting at the same gestation as you in my last pregnancy and I saw an out of hours doctor who booked a scan for me at the early pregnancy unit. They do like to keep a check on bleeding here and recommend calling the midwife triage number if you have any, they then arrange a scan. Everything was fine by the way, it was an old bleed coming away. X


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

everything crossed for you charlie xx


----------



## Crystal5483

Charlie thinking of you!!! My friend had a "period bleed" at 14 weeks and all was well. Fingers crossed!


----------



## pola17

anchor08 said:


> Hi ladies, I know a few of you have mentioned this a lot before so sorry for bringing it up a gain, but I need some advice because I'm new at this and first trimester is confusing and scary! (possible TMI alert)
> 
> I started spotting brown on Saturday, and I knew that wasn't a cause for concern, but it is still going, and sometimes it's a bit more. There's not much on my pantiliner (still probably what I would consider spots), but there's more when I wipe, and it's still brownish, but more reddish brown. I'm resting and hoping it stops, but I thought it would have stopped by now. Also, I'm having slight aches and noticeable sensations in my uterus area, but not what I would call cramps (0 on the pain scale). Any thoughts?
> 
> I know I could go in and get checked out, but the problem is I don't get my first midwife appointment until 12-14 weeks, so I'd probably have to go to the emergency room, and I don't want to spend money and wait around for a long time only to have them tell me to just go home and wait it out. If this is a threatened miscarriage there's nothing I could do besides rest and wait, right?
> 
> Thanks for all the support, you're all amazing!

:hugs: I have no idea, but the best choice, I guess is to make sure everything is ok while seeing a doctor!
:hugs: good luck, lets hope its nothing!


----------



## pola17

charlie00134 said:


> Had a much heavier bright red bleed with cramping about an hour ago. Waiting for my midwife to call back now :cry:

:hugs: I have my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

i hope everyone is ok.

I am generally anti vax for myself. I did give J all her vax at the appropriate appointments. But i have not given her a flu shot (and not sure i will). they basically said this year they got the vax wrong and over 20 people have died in canada and the US from the flu thats going around on this side of the pond. Scary - i can't see why to inject myself with their junk if its not going to 100% for sure keep me or my kid safe. We just take healthy precautions and knock on wood, we have not been sick (except for colds).


----------



## more babies

I've read a few times that they got the vaccine really close to the strains going around but only about 1/3 of the population actually got the flu shot. And it also takes at least 2 weeks for the body to actually gain any defense from it. Funny how everyone says something different and you can never really believe what you read or hear on the news! :dohh:


----------



## Sooz

I found the heart beat on the doppler. Took a while because it wasn't where I expected it to be but once I picked it up it was clear and steady at 171bpm. :D


----------



## more babies

Wow that's great sooz!!


----------



## readynwilling

YAY Sooz!

https://www.kutv.com/news/top-stories/stories/vid_3374.shtml

they are saying its only 59% effective - and thats for the strongest/healthiest portion of the population!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Charlie hope everything turns out ok for you hun xx:hugs:

As far as the flu shot I think I'm going to avoid it...I'm just worried about it causing a mc or something.


----------



## more babies

Yeah like I said before I got it in 3rd tri before but I can't say is feel comfortable getting it in 1st tri.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

more babies said:


> Yeah like I said before I got it in 3rd tri before but I can't say is feel comfortable getting it in 1st tri.

Yea 3rd tri would for sure be the best time to get it


----------



## mama d

Charlie - I'm not sure if it's any help but my hematoma caused a massive red bleed with clots and all at 7 weeks--I still spot occassionally and the hematoma is still in there. And baby is happy and healthy in there, oblivious to it all. Hopefully you can get in for a scan and see what's going on. Hematomas are more common than we realize and they can often be harmless.


----------



## charlie00134

My midwife never called me back, grrr. But I called the epu and have an appointment at 9:45 in the morning. I've been to the toilet again since and there was no bleeding so im hoping it was nothing. As for a haematoma (sp) wouldn't that have shown up in my 6+1 scan? 
If all is well I'm really hoping they don't call this my dating scan and make me wait until 20 weeks, I'd like a calm scan at some point. 
I'm in such a flap and dreading the worse. 

Sorry to be such a downer ladies


----------



## mama d

charlie00134 said:


> My midwife never called me back, grrr. But I called the epu and have an appointment at 9:45 in the morning. I've been to the toilet again since and there was no bleeding so im hoping it was nothing. As for a haematoma (sp) wouldn't that have shown up in my 6+1 scan?
> If all is well I'm really hoping they don't call this my dating scan and make me wait until 20 weeks, I'd like a calm scan at some point.
> I'm in such a flap and dreading the worse.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer ladies

Not necessarily - I could have been quite small at that time. When I was diagnosed I went for my early scan...everything looked great, a few patches of blood but they didn't even point them out. 30 minutes later I was bleeding and they rescanned to see a very large hematoma. It's totally random.

Keep us posted!!


----------



## anchor08

Thanks for everyone's replies, I've decided to wait it out tonight and try to go in somewhere tomorrow if it hasn't stopped. It's definitely brownish-red now instead of reddish-brown, but still not too much and no cramps, so I'm relatively optimistic. Even if I can't get a scan but someone can just tell me if my cervix is still closed, that would help!


----------



## Barhanita

Charlie and Anchor, I am sorry for your bleeding//spotting! Fingers crossed for your appointments and good luck. I read that this far along, if the heart beat have been detected, light bleeding doesn't usually mean anything bad.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm terrified it's a misscarriage because it was a fair amount of bleeding and I have increased risk :(


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Charlie and Anchor FX everything is ok! :hugs:


I had my appointment today but my doctor didn't do a scan, he said everything looked good on my 8 week one and that was it. I was given some vitamins and he checked my cervix for any infections. He said all was fine and I have an appointment for Jan 22 for my 12 week scan! Ughhhh I was so frustrated I thought he would do one because of my hematoma! Guess not! Now I must wait another two weeks! Sorry rant! 

I also seem to have lost 5 kilos since I got pregnant!!! The doctor says that it is normal and nothing to be concerned about. I just wish I could see those 5 kilos lost somewhere because I just feel bigger?? Oh well... hopefully my MS will subside and I can start gaining weight healthy.


----------



## bella21

charlie and anchor....keeping my fingers super crossed for both of you! praying everything is okay!

doctor said me almost passing out wasn't much to worry about. She said it was probably low iron and if it continues they'll just give me more iron. she didn't seem too concerned so I'm happy about that.

heres my little bean! measuring at 8+5...new due date is august 15th and the heart beat was going strong at 162 bpm!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0669.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Hi ladies, It's been a few days since I've been around here and I seem to have missed a lot haha. I will have to read everything and get up to date. Anyway, just wanted to say I hope you and all your little beans are doing well!

Edited to add: Lovely scan bella!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

That's adorable bella!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

charlie and anchor , I hope the bleeding turns out to be nothing, good look FX all is ok :flower:

I had my appointment today, they sent me for another scan in the EPU to check all was ok, Im am worried again now, baby measured 8 weeks on tuesday and measured 8 weeks 2 days today, now it was only 4 days between and the first thing the girl who was scanning me said before she took measurements was baby was all curled up, you could really see that as well looked like he was sleeping, I asked could that be why baby not measuring further on and she said yes, but I am worried now, heart beat was great though and I could see him moving around.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ladies, I will be leaving this tread. Today's appointment did not go well - showing no hb and measuring 3 weeks behind. was given a prescription for the pain as she believes the embryo is small enough for me to pass naturally.

GL to all of you in your journey.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

im so so sorry Hopin4ABump hugs xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I'm so sorry Hopin4ABump :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

So so sorry hopin!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Sorry hopin :( Praying you get a little bean soon!!


----------



## mama d

:hugs: So sorry hopin.


----------



## Bmama

So sorry hopin :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jessi_lou

I am so sorry Hopin:hugs: :cry:

Charlie and Anchor I hope that everything is okay for you:hugs:

Bella Beautiful scan so cute:happydance:

AFM I have been having MS off and on for a week, and am looking forward to my appointment on Thursday.


----------



## pola17

Hopin4ABump said:


> Ladies, I will be leaving this tread. Today's appointment did not go well - showing no hb and measuring 3 weeks behind. was given a prescription for the pain as she believes the embryo is small enough for me to pass naturally.
> 
> GL to all of you in your journey.

Im so so sorry!! :hugs: we´ll miss you!


----------



## Sooz

So sorry for your loss hun, take care of yourself. Xxx


----------



## Sooz

charlie00134 said:


> My midwife never called me back, grrr. But I called the epu and have an appointment at 9:45 in the morning. I've been to the toilet again since and there was no bleeding so im hoping it was nothing. As for a haematoma (sp) wouldn't that have shown up in my 6+1 scan?
> If all is well I'm really hoping they don't call this my dating scan and make me wait until 20 weeks, I'd like a calm scan at some point.
> I'm in such a flap and dreading the worse.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer ladies

I've had a hematoma in both pregnancies and they missed it at my first 6 week scan with DD. I had them look for it specifically this time.


----------



## onebumpplease

Hopin I'm heartbroken for you. :hugs:

Charlie and Anchor, I hope everything is ok. I've been spotting on and off since bfp, I am super stressed and worried. Hoping for the best at my scan next week. I am so heartbroken for all the ladies with a loss recently. It must be so devastating.


----------



## pola17

charlie00134 said:


> My midwife never called me back, grrr. But I called the epu and have an appointment at 9:45 in the morning. I've been to the toilet again since and there was no bleeding so im hoping it was nothing. As for a haematoma (sp) wouldn't that have shown up in my 6+1 scan?
> If all is well I'm really hoping they don't call this my dating scan and make me wait until 20 weeks, I'd like a calm scan at some point.
> I'm in such a flap and dreading the worse.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer ladies

Dont be sorry!!!

On my first scan I didnt have an hematoma, on my second one we did see one, and by the third one, it was gone... hematomas like to play hide and seek! :winkwink:

It would be stupid for them to make you wait so long! Hang in there! Everythings gonna be alright! :hugs:


----------



## anchor08

So sorry for your loss, Hopin. I know this doesn't make it any better, but I hope you and your partner find new strength in this difficult time and can move forward with hope for the next time.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Anchor Fx'd things turn out well for you :) I have had brown and light pink spotting and things with me are good so far. And my back always kills too


----------



## readynwilling

so sorry hopin :(


----------



## RockNRollBaby

I'm so sorry Hopin4ABump :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

So sorry Hopin :hugs:

I had yet another appointment for bleeding/spotting as I woke up with red blood. Bean now has arms and legs and a cute little nose!


----------



## Barhanita

I am so sorry Hopin! I hope you heal fast and be back with a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## charlie00134

So sorry Hopin4abump :hugs: hope you recover quickly x x




Can't believe I'm now hoping for a heamatoma, I just want a clear diagnosis really.


----------



## more babies

So sorry to heat about your loss Hopin! :hugs:

Great scan pic Bella!!


----------



## pola17

charlie00134 said:


> So sorry Hopin4abump :hugs: hope you recover quickly x x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe I'm now hoping for a heamatoma, I just want a clear diagnosis really.

Well, not knowing whats going on, can be pretty scary! :hugs:


----------



## bella21

hopin- so very sorry for your loss hun well miss you :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

I am so so sorry Hopin :cry:

Charlie &Anchor hope that everything goes ok for you :hugs:


:dust: for you all xxxx

Bella & jenkzy congrats on the successful scans :thumbup:

Phoebe's 1st day at nursery went ace - they said she settled in so well :) So proud! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

So sorry to hear hopin I wish you lots of luck and :hugs: xxx

Charlie I am thinking of you and I hope that everything is ok tomorrow! I will be checking in :hugs:

I got asked today at work if I am pregnant! My work mate said I look like I have a wee bump (eek) I just said no its the uniform I chose to wear today ( am a nurse so wear scrubs) lol I can't hide this for much longer but planning to tell work in 2 weeks


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Scottish said:


> I got asked today at work if I am pregnant! My work mate said I look like I have a wee bump (eek) I just said no its the uniform I chose to wear today ( am a nurse so wear scrubs) lol I can't hide this for much longer but planning to tell work in 2 weeks

I got asked at my hair saloon if I am pregnant also! I was so proud to say yes :happydance: (even though I know it's bloat lol)



lolpants said:


> Phoebe's 1st day at nursery went ace - they said she settled in so well :) So proud! :happydance:
> 
> Lol xx

Yay! That is so great that she did well! :flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

I get asked every shift at work if I'm pregnant. It gets on my nerves. Let me announce when I want to! 

Yay Phoebe for a good first day! Hope you did ok leaving her!


----------



## mac1979

Ladies, I need some advice. I've had a tightening feeling in my uterus area since early this afternoon. Not quite a cramp but it is causing me some worry. I have had any blood which is why I haven't it looked at yet. Does anybody have any advice? Should I go to the ER (I'm in the US)?


----------



## pola17

I don't have advice, but what I can't understand it's if you're bleeding or not! Sorry, my English sucks...

If there's no bleeding, it would sound as something normal, but I'm not as far as you, so I don't want to give you a wrong advice! But still I'm just passing by to wish you the best! :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

Sorry, no bleeding. I am using a tablet and can't proofread my posts.:haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

If the pain is too intense and constant I would go to the ER just in case, but that's just me :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, I had a tightening feeling and it turned out to be constipation.


----------



## JenzyKY

Are you hydrated? Try to drink a few glasses of water and see if it goes away.


----------



## mac1979

I have had a bowel movement every morning since I've been preggo.


----------



## pola17

Like borr said, if it's constant and very painful, then it would be a good idea to go to the ER!

And lol, at the tablet! :haha:


----------



## JenzyKY

Do you have an OB triage at the hospital you deliver at? That may be more helpful then an ER. That's where I would go here.

Or an on call OB to call?


----------



## brittani

So Sorry Hopin, we will miss you. :(

Friday can't get here fast enough for my appointment!!


----------



## mac1979

Went to ER, everything,was dine, Dr said it was just growing pains. He did do and external ultrasound, baby was wiggling around having a good old time.


----------



## bella21

glad to hear everything is okay mac!!


----------



## mac1979

Went to ER, everything,was dine, Dr said it was just growing pains. He did do and external ultrasound, baby was wiggling around having a good old time.


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, great to hear everything is fine!

I went to my chorus rehearsal. First of all, I am out of breath! Second, all the songs make me cry.

Tomorrow is my appointment. I am not sure if I will get to see or hear my baby or if we will be only talking about my weight and nausea... But I will update.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Great news Mac!

Good luck Barhanita!


----------



## charlie00134

Hope your appointment goes well Barhanita x


----------



## Scottish

Mac that's good everything was great :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Charlie I hope you are feeling better :)


----------



## charlie00134

Been to the EPAU. The baby hasn't grown since the last scan and is not viable. The sac has continued to grow but is now collapsing. Diagnosed with a MMC.

You can take me off the front page thanks. Best of best of luck to you all!!
I hope no-one minds but I may check in on you all from time to time.


----------



## CelticNiamh

charlie00134 said:


> Been to the EPAU. The baby hasn't grown since the last scan and is not viable. The sac has continued to grow but is now collapsing. Diagnosed with a MMC.
> 
> You can take me off the front page thanks. Best of best of luck to you all!!
> I hope no-one minds but I may check in on you all from time to time.

so sorry :hugs: seems to be to many losses the last few days hope to see you back soon


----------



## Angelmarie

Charlie! That was the last thing I expected to hear :( I am so, so sorry. I hope you heal quickly. Take good care. It would be great for you to pop in from time to time. Look forward to hearing good news from you in the not so distant future :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Charlie I never expected that :( I'm so sorry Hun :hugs: take care of yourself and please do check back in! You will be missed! I hope that you can find strength and push forward and we'll see you back here soon!!!


----------



## more babies

Ohhh Charlie :hugs: I am so sorry to hear about your mmc!! :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

Im so sorry to hear your sad news Charlie. Take case of yourself and I hope a sticky bean is just around the corner. Xxx


----------



## mama d

So very sorry Charlie. :hugs:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

sorry to hear that charlie :( hugs xx


----------



## Scottish

Aww Charlie I am so sorry to hear that! I really hope that you are ok lots and lots of :hugs: 
Hope u stay here xx


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> Went to ER, everything,was dine, Dr said it was just growing pains. He did do and external ultrasound, baby was wiggling around having a good old time.

awww how cute! :cloud9: Id love to see mine wiggling! :haha:


----------



## pola17

charlie00134 said:


> Been to the EPAU. The baby hasn't grown since the last scan and is not viable. The sac has continued to grow but is now collapsing. Diagnosed with a MMC.
> 
> You can take me off the front page thanks. Best of best of luck to you all!!
> I hope no-one minds but I may check in on you all from time to time.

Im so sorry! :hugs: we´ll miss you here!


----------



## onebumpplease

So unfair Charlie, I hope you still hold your baby by the end of the year xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I'm so sorry Charlie :( I hope you get well soon and have a sticky BFP! :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Can I join please? This was a surprise pregnancy for us and an even bigger surprise when found twins (I think bfing has alot to do with that!) due august 26th provisionally but will know for sure when back to my OB this afternoon for an internal scan:thumbup: 

I'll put a pic:baby::baby: and of 5 week bump:wacko:

Off to read back, only on page 100 and something, last time i was due the first of the month, was alot easier to keep up:haha:

Hugs to those that are leaving :hugs::hugs:xx
 



Attached Files:







twins.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 13









bump first pic.jpg
File size: 3.3 KB
Views: 38


----------



## pola17

hi! :hi: welcome! Its good to have more people joining!!


----------



## readynwilling

so sorry Charlie :(


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Welcome! Twins how exciting :)

Charlie I know words probably can't express how your feeling right now...I know that feeling all too well and I'm so sorry you are going through this. Have you had any testing done to see if your mcs are due to something treatable? Might be worth talking to your dr about. After my 4th loss I was finally diagnosed with antiphospholipid syndrome and am on low dose aspirin and heparin. Keep your chin up hun, you'll get your sticky bean :) take care xx


----------



## jessi_lou

I am so sorry for you loss Charlie, I hope that you get your sticky bean soon.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

i had my scan today, all is well :) but they've put me back 6 days so im 9 weeks instead of nearly 10, baby was extra wriggly, unfortunately didn't get a pic as i didn't have change on me :( but will be rescanned in 4 weeks for a proper dating scan
edd atm is 14th August xx


----------



## anchor08

Charlie, I'm so sorry to hear that. You've been through so much, we were all hoping you would pull through. Lots of hugs and love coming your way.


----------



## anchor08

I'm still in limbo. My husband spent much of the day on the phone to various doctors and insurance people trying to figure out where I could go, finally got a GP to see me and give me a referral, arrived too late at the gynaecologist's office, was told to go to the emergency room as the gynae was there, got admitted by the triage nurse, then 40 minutes later was sent home. Now the gynae wants me to come in tomorrow morning for a scan. I'm holding it together pretty well, but being sent home made me pretty mad!


----------



## readynwilling

:grr: that sucks Anchor! What a lot of running around for nothing :( at least now you have someone to call when you need to? fx for your scan tomorrow.


----------



## pola17

Good luck at your scan tomorrow!! :hugs:


----------



## mommy247

So I got a quick question. I love coming on here because all you ladies are so helpful. Well lately I haven't really felt pregnant and I'm scared. This happens all the time to me. I suddenly just won't feel pregnant except for my boobs when I wake up I want to cry because they hurt sooo bad. For the past two days i haven't really ate as much as I normaly did a week ago. I went four hours without eating anything and I was fine. It is usually 2 hours and I'm a crazy monster trying to eat everything. Another thing is my fiances dog got into my purse and ate the last 4/5 prenatal pills I had left so its been two days I haven't taken them the first day I forced myself to eat yogurt as I knew the baby needed calcium and all that good stuff. So I'm trying to stay as healthy as possible until I can go get my next prescription. I still take my iron pills tho. I'm just worried now since now these two days I haven't taken the pills I don't feel pregnant. But like Isaid this happens all the time. My mom tells me not to worry the placenta has taken over but this is my child and I just don't feel right. Help please? My next apt and scan is the 16th.


----------



## JenzyKY

Mommy, symptoms come and go. I used to eat everything now I'd be ok eating and drinking nothing. Your prenatals probably made you feel bad. The placenta does start taking over. I'm sure everything is ok. :hugs:

Oh my Charlie! :(. I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

Oh no Charlie.. I started crying when I read about what happened. I am soooo sorry to hear that.. I cannot believe that you are leaving. I really hope that you will come back with a new bfp very soon and will have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Beemama321

mummy3 said:


> Can I join please? This was a surprise pregnancy for us and an even bigger surprise when found twins (I think bfing has alot to do with that!) due august 26th provisionally but will know for sure when back to my OB this afternoon for an internal scan:thumbup:
> 
> I'll put a pic:baby::baby: and of 5 week bump:wacko:
> 
> Off to read back, only on page 100 and something, last time i was due the first of the month, was alot easier to keep up:haha:
> 
> Hugs to those that are leaving :hugs::hugs:xx

I'm pregnant with twins too! How exciting!!! It will be nice to have somone to talk to, so far this twin pregnancy has been SOOOOO different from my two single pregnancies. :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Welcome! Twins how exciting :)
> 
> Charlie I know words probably can't express how your feeling right now...I know that feeling all too well and I'm so sorry you are going through this. Have you had any testing done to see if your mcs are due to something treatable? Might be worth talking to your dr about. After my 4th loss I was finally diagnosed with antiphospholipid syndrome and am on low dose aspirin and heparin. Keep your chin up hun, you'll get your sticky bean :) take care xx

I have PCOS so it could have been related. They're going to do some tests after the medical management clears out the residual product.

Thanks for all the kind words ladies, I'm still deciding what I might do next.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome *mummy*! :hi: Twins how exciting!!! 

*Anchor* GL on your scan tomorrow! :flower:

*Mommy* it's normal not to have symtoms at this point, the wait is agonizing but your scan is soon! I am sorry you are feeling this way :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Hey chicas.. I have a question... has any of you felt a heavy sensation, its constant, and at moments feels numb on one side of the uterus, and at the same time, that stabbing sensation on the same side´s pelvic bone???

Im having that! Im worried! :wacko:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yes Paola, I get twinges and painfull pains... it also hurts when I sneeze. I get the heavy sensation when I am lying down too...


----------



## JenzyKY

I've not, but there sure seems to be lots of odd feelings with pregnancy. Baby is growing so fast! I do get stabbing sensations.


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Hey chicas.. I have a question... has any of you felt a heavy sensation, its constant, and at moments feels numb on one side of the uterus, and at the same time, that stabbing sensation on the same side´s pelvic bone???
> 
> Im having that! Im worried! :wacko:

Sounds like normal stretching and growing pains of pregnancy, you can get round ligament pain which can be very sharp and stabbing in either of your sides it hits me when I stand up, turn over in bed or sneeze at the mo I have a funny pain from my tummy to my groin ouch!


----------



## pola17

Lol, when I cross my legs, I feel something's in there, and like I'm squeezing it! :haha: 
So, should these are the famous growing pains???


----------



## pola17

Oh oh, BTW, with these pains, does it hurt in the butt cheek? :haha:


----------



## Scottish

I quite often feel a "full" heavy feeling and stabbing pains which I also get when sneezing. I guess it's baby getting snuggled in there xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Oh oh, BTW, with these pains, does it hurt in the butt cheek? :haha:

who know's pregnancy does weird and wonderful things to our bodies lol :thumbup:


----------



## JenzyKY

Yes, sneezing. I have to grab my tummy and sneeze! When I didn't it felt like something popped!


----------



## CordeliaJ

How soon can the uterus start to lift? I have had so many stretching pains in the last few days, and the bump is getting really obvious now. Everyone at my work knows because it's so obvious.


----------



## JenzyKY

pola17 said:


> Oh oh, BTW, with these pains, does it hurt in the butt cheek? :haha:

Pain is difficult because where you feel it hurting does not necessarily mean thats where the pain is. I.E. Your jaw hurts but you have an ear infection. I'm sure your butt cheek pain is ok :haha:


----------



## CordeliaJ

I have butt cheek pain! I think it's related to uterus stretching and subsequent back pain etc.


----------



## pola17

Feels like my right butt cheek ran a marathon! :rofl:


----------



## Crystal5483

I've had butt cheek pain previously!!

My tummy has had weird psins today. I drank something and it immediately felt as if it was in my lower tummy as a gas bubble it was the weirdest sensation ever!! 

And random stabby pains today. Being over cautious I'm going to use my doppler tonight to hear baby to reassure me lol

Anyone else feel as if the few people who know don't care and are purposely avoiding you? Maybe it's my hormones but I feel like a few friends aren't taking to me bc I'm pregnant!!


----------



## pola17

I have felt like that before! I don't think it's your hormones... What happened? :(


----------



## Crystal5483

A couple of my close friends who used to text me nonstop barely reply anymore. And do not text unless I text first! 

And some other friends ask how far along I am when I say my pants don't fit! Then proceed to tell me that I'm going to have a large baby :-/


----------



## pola17

Crystal5483 said:


> A couple of my close friends who used to text me nonstop barely reply anymore. And do not text unless I text first!
> 
> And some other friends ask how far along I am when I say my pants don't fit! Then proceed to tell me that I'm going to have a large baby :-/

I know how you feel! There's many options like they're really busy these days, or they know some things can change with your friendship, or they're TTC, there's hundreds of options, but if you feel left out, you can ask them... Maybe they haven't realized it! :hugs:

Is this your first baby?? I read that if you have kids already, you show a bump faster!


----------



## Sooz

Butt cheek pain is probably your sciatic nerve. I suffer with sciatica and pregnancy is a known aggravating factor.

My uterus has definitely lifted. I have a bump to rival 14 weeks in my first pregnancy and the doppler picked the heart beat up much higher than I expected.


----------



## pola17

Sooz said:


> Butt cheek pain is probably your sciatic nerve. I suffer with sciatica and pregnancy is a known aggravating factor.
> 
> My uterus has definitely lifted. I have a bump to rival 14 weeks in my first pregnancy and the doppler picked the heart beat up much higher than I expected.

Thanks!!!!
Aww you'll have a cute bump soon!!! Also, I'd love to have a Doppler!! :)


----------



## twinkletots

So very sorry to hear that Charlie. I really hope you're doing as well as can be expected and recover soon.
Don't give up, we will be waiting for you.

My tummy is v obviously preggars, living in a winter coat to disguise it ad even baggy tops are not doing the job!


----------



## bella21

charlie im soo soo sorry to hear about your loss...we'll miss you !! sending you lots of hugs and wishing you a speedy recovery :hugs:


I'm definitely starting to pop a little belly out too. before it was moreso at night after I've ate all day long but i wake up with a bump now :) annnd my pants don't fit either. 

as for the pains everybody's having i think its all completely normal. as long as your not bent over in pain and theres no blood accompanying it then all should be fine :thumbup:


----------



## Crystal5483

Pola this is my 2nd child but 5th pregnancy (three early losses) ... I know one is TTC and having difficulties (weight, pcos, bad sperm). The other one doesn't want anymore kids and has one.


----------



## pola17

Crystal5483 said:


> Pola this is my 2nd child but 5th pregnancy (three early losses) ... I know one is TTC and having difficulties (weight, pcos, bad sperm). The other one doesn't want anymore kids and has one.

Well, you're very close, talking can help a lot! Lol, I'm giving the most cliche advice ever, but from experience, they will come around! 
I'm sure they have no bad intentions, and probable they haven't realized the distance is hurting you!!

Well, this is my first pregnancy, but everyone I know who had had more than 1 baby, start showing much earlier than during their first pregnancy! BTW, so sorry for your previous losses! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Lol, my OB/GYN texted me back saying "naaah, just growing pains!!" he is so funny! When I texted (before I asked you) I sent him a freaked out message on whatsapp. Maybe he's regretting giving me his number! :rofl:


----------



## lolpants

*So much has happened in 24 hrs! Will try to catch up best I can!*



JenzyKY said:


> I get asked every shift at work if I'm pregnant. It gets on my nerves. Let me announce when I want to!
> 
> Yay Phoebe for a good first day! Hope you did ok leaving her!

Thanks hun - I was a tad emotional, but she was just like 'bye mum' and waving me off!! Had another glittering report today so very proud mummy! :)



mac1979 said:


> Went to ER, everything,was dine, Dr said it was just growing pains. He did do and external ultrasound, baby was wiggling around having a good old time.

:thumbup:



charlie00134 said:


> Been to the EPAU. The baby hasn't grown since the last scan and is not viable. The sac has continued to grow but is now collapsing. Diagnosed with a MMC.
> 
> You can take me off the front page thanks. Best of best of luck to you all!!
> I hope no-one minds but I may check in on you all from time to time.

Aww this was the saddest news :cry: I am so sorry Charlie, I know how horrible a MMC is, especially when you have seen your lil bean on the screen :hugs: Hope you will be back asap!



mummy3 said:


> Can I join please? This was a surprise pregnancy for us and an even bigger surprise when found twins (I think bfing has alot to do with that!) due august 26th provisionally but will know for sure when back to my OB this afternoon for an internal scan:thumbup:
> 
> I'll put a pic:baby::baby: and of 5 week bump:wacko:
> 
> Off to read back, only on page 100 and something, last time i was due the first of the month, was alot easier to keep up:haha:
> 
> Hugs to those that are leaving :hugs::hugs:xx

Welcome! awesome day to be due (my bday ;) ) and wow!! More twins!!! :happydance:



Xlaura_BellaX said:


> i had my scan today, all is well :) but they've put me back 6 days so im 9 weeks instead of nearly 10, baby was extra wriggly, unfortunately didn't get a pic as i didn't have change on me :( but will be rescanned in 4 weeks for a proper dating scan
> edd atm is 14th August xx

Congrats! :thumbup:



mommy247 said:


> So I got a quick question. I love coming on here because all you ladies are so helpful. Well lately I haven't really felt pregnant and I'm scared.

I feel exactly the same!! Got my scan tomorrow and won't believe it's real till then!! :haha::blush:

Lots of highs and lows today! :hugs: all round

Lol xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Crystal5483 said:


> Pola this is my 2nd child but 5th pregnancy (three early losses) ... I know one is TTC and having difficulties (weight, pcos, bad sperm). The other one doesn't want anymore kids and has one.

Crystal do you have to be on any mess for your homozygous mthfr?


----------



## CordeliaJ

Crystal5483 said:


> A couple of my close friends who used to text me nonstop barely reply anymore. And do not text unless I text first!
> 
> And some other friends ask how far along I am when I say my pants don't fit! Then proceed to tell me that I'm going to have a large baby :-/

One of my friends (who even though she is older than me, still acts like a teenager), replied with "oh, everyone is moving on with their lives" after I told her I was pregnant. She's doing the opposite of your friends and calling me at like 11pm at night, then sending like 5 texts when I don't pick up. I am so tired, and she just doesn't get that I am in bed by that time, and wants to talk about herself non-stop without even breathing!

I have so many people (who haven't ever been pregnant, other than my MIL) saying to me "should you be showing this early?" This will be my first, but even so, I wouldn't dream of asking someone that. I mean it's pretty rude and thoughtless, and it makes me feel even more like a whale. :shrug:


----------



## Lindsey923

CordeliaJ said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> A couple of my close friends who used to text me nonstop barely reply anymore. And do not text unless I text first!
> 
> And some other friends ask how far along I am when I say my pants don't fit! Then proceed to tell me that I'm going to have a large baby :-/
> 
> One of my friends (who even though she is older than me, still acts like a teenager), replied with "oh, everyone is moving on with their lives" after I told her I was pregnant. She's doing the opposite of your friends and calling me at like 11pm at night, then sending like 5 texts when I don't pick up. I am so tired, and she just doesn't get that I am in bed by that time, and wants to talk about herself non-stop without even breathing!
> 
> I have so many people (who haven't ever been pregnant, other than my MIL) saying to me "should you be showing this early?" This will be my first, but even so, I wouldn't dream of asking someone that. I mean it's pretty rude and thoughtless, and it makes me feel even more like a whale. :shrug:Click to expand...

I feel your pain! I am extremely nervous about the friend situation and what will happen when the baby does come. All of my friends are around my age, 26-30, but none of them are married and none of them have children. They are all super excited about me being pregnant right now, but I don't know how things will be once the baby does come (or once I'm pregnant enough where I don't want to go out on weekends with them). Not sure any of them will be interested in sitting around the house with newborn baby and me.. :rolleyes: Hopefully I will be able to join some mommy & me groups or something and make friends with kids.


----------



## more babies

Went to my appointment today. Nothing exciting.. mostly just chit chat. Got blood work done. However, she did say that when I had my 6 week ultrasound that the baby's heartbeat was a little on the slow side in the 100 teens (didn't give the exact number). She did say that she think everything is fine but wanted me to go for an ultrasound today to check up on things nd make sure everything is ok. I couldn't go today because I had to get my kids from school so will be going tomorrow at 11:30. I am a little nervous and really hoping everything ends up looking good. Really wish I could have gotten it over with today. Then I will also be having my12 week & 18 week scans booked now and after the one tomorrow I have to go to the hospital as I will be considered "high risk" after 12 weeks based off my last pregnancy. I went on bed rest at 6 months and also had a short cervix although she did say my cervix looked good at my 6 week scan so we'll see. One plus that comes from being high risk is lots of scans :thumbup: Anyways, hopefully I'll have good news tomorrow and a nice scan picture as well! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Lindsey923

more babies, good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

More babies my baby's HB was 111 at like 6 weeks and no issues!


----------



## Crystal5483

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Pola this is my 2nd child but 5th pregnancy (three early losses) ... I know one is TTC and having difficulties (weight, pcos, bad sperm). The other one doesn't want anymore kids and has one.
> 
> Crystal do you have to be on any mess for your homozygous mthfr?Click to expand...

I'm in metanx which contains 3mg of methylfolate as well as the b6 and b12. 

I also take another 1mg if methylfolate. 

I go tomorrow to meet with high risk to see if I need an anticoagulant.


----------



## Crystal5483

That's awful Cordelia!!!


----------



## more babies

Thanks Crystal! That makes me feel better about it! Even the doctor said she doesn't think there's anything wrong but would rather be on the safe side.


----------



## pola17

Cordelia, that friend of yours sound mean... Why is she behaving like this?

I had a fight with some friends about 2 weekends ago. They're a couple, she went ballistic when she found out I've had ultrasounds, according to her, my baby is going to be born with a mental discapacitity because of the ultrasounds (wtf), then she gave me a speech because I take acid folic, finally almost got me in tears when she got pissed when I refused to have black tea. She called me ridiculous, she said my baby will be sick because of my fault, and still hasn't apologized to me. She did to DH tho. She has been TTC for a year, so I'm trying to understand her pain and frustration. I guess the point of being friends is to be there at the good and ugly times!

:hugs: sorry she is acting strange!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

GL more babies!

Pola I remember you telling me this, why did she apologize to your DH and not you?? 

AFM I am not really concerned about my friends, one group of friends they all gave kids except one couple and they are married. The other group two of them have kids and another group one of them has a kid. They saw it coming with us since we are together for a long time and married and I am almost done with school. I think I am more concerned on how we will cope with a baby, I have no idea what I am doing lol :shrug:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Oh Lordy, I hear you ladies on the comments from the peanut gallery. My mom warned me that we are going to get it from friends, family, and random strangers and it will most likely be when we don't care to hear what these people have to say to us. My DH's bestfriend is someone I never really got along with, and when we told him that I'm pregnant he went on to say that it better be a boy, and then joked to DH that if it's not a boy I better get an abortion. I was honestly REALLY upset that someone could joke like that. DH laughed with him, (which made me mad too).. I am worried I will get comments like that A LOT more once all of our friends know. Only a few couples in our group of friends have kids now, most of the people we hang out with are still in the party stage, so I am expecting a lot of "Oh you're going to have a kid? Well guess you guys can never go out ever again!" 

I am leaving tomorrow to go to my SIL's wedding thats in a different state. Not looking forward to it because I feel like she's making a bit of a mistake, and a lot of things gross me out these days so I am fully expecting myself to gag about everything in a city/state I've never been in. Lol. Does this gagging ever go away? And did a lot of you pretty much have no appetite when you were around 7 weeks? I get hungry every 2 hours or so, but nothing sounds good. Like chicken or marinara sauce... :sick:


----------



## pola17

borr.dg.baby said:


> GL more babies!
> 
> Pola I remember you telling me this, why did she apologize to your DH and not you??
> 
> AFM I am not really concerned about my friends, one group of friends they all gave kids except one couple and they are married. The other group two of them have kids and another group one of them has a kid. They saw it coming with us since we are together for a long time and married and I am almost done with school. I think I am more concerned on how we will cope with a baby, I have no idea what I am doing lol :shrug:

Once your baby arrives, you'll know! 

DH and this couple come from the ex soviet union. They like to speak Russian, so I'm not active on conversations. I feel they trust him the most. I feel like they hang out with me because I'm his wife. 
DH said when they started arguing in Russian (when I was almost crying), he was being mean to his wife, and next day he said its like she was forced to apologize. 
I've seen them once after the fight, and I'm trying not to bring the baby topic, as I don't know how they feel about it. 
I felt attacked, but that gave me reasons to be strict with DH to DO NOT discuss our plans with anyone. 
Yesterday he went out with him, and asked what school we wanted to put our children. I got mad at him, because this may cause a problem as well. He says I'm over protective of the topic, but I'm just taking care of ourselves!

Tricky, uh? Protecting yourself, while trying to understand your friend's issues! :wacko:


----------



## pola17

RockNRollBaby said:


> Oh Lordy, I hear you ladies on the comments from the peanut gallery. My mom warned me that we are going to get it from friends, family, and random strangers and it will most likely be when we don't care to hear what these people have to say to us. My DH's bestfriend is someone I never really got along with, and when we told him that I'm pregnant he went on to say that it better be a boy, and then joked to DH that if it's not a boy I better get an abortion. I was honestly REALLY upset that someone could joke like that. DH laughed with him, (which made me mad too).. I am worried I will get comments like that A LOT more once all of our friends know. Only a few couples in our group of friends have kids now, most of the people we hang out with are still in the party stage, so I am expecting a lot of "Oh you're going to have a kid? Well guess you guys can never go out ever again!"
> 
> I am leaving tomorrow to go to my SIL's wedding thats in a different state. Not looking forward to it because I feel like she's making a bit of a mistake, and a lot of things gross me out these days so I am fully expecting myself to gag about everything in a city/state I've never been in. Lol. Does this gagging ever go away? And did a lot of you pretty much have no appetite when you were around 7 weeks? I get hungry every 2 hours or so, but nothing sounds good. Like chicken or marinara sauce... :sick:

What???!!! This person never apologized? That was rude... I'm usually bitchy, I would have said something nasty! :haha:

My nausea got slightly at 9 weeks! Have fun at the wedding!!!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

He sadly will probably never apologize. He is the type who just really doesn't give a crap about anyone, other then himself. He also doesn't understand how to talk to women at all. I just stay far away from him, and only have to see him maybe 3-4 times a year so I just deal with it whenever I have to see him.

Thank you re:wedding! :) She is having some beef sandwiches for dinner, which all I really crave these days is beef haha so I am like, wooo hoooo! Something I might be able to eat without gagging!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

RockNRollBaby said:


> Oh Lordy, I hear you ladies on the comments from the peanut gallery. My mom warned me that we are going to get it from friends, family, and random strangers and it will most likely be when we don't care to hear what these people have to say to us. My DH's bestfriend is someone I never really got along with, and when we told him that I'm pregnant he went on to say that it better be a boy, and then joked to DH that if it's not a boy I better get an abortion. I was honestly REALLY upset that someone could joke like that. DH laughed with him, (which made me mad too).. I am worried I will get comments like that A LOT more once all of our friends know. Only a few couples in our group of friends have kids now, most of the people we hang out with are still in the party stage, so I am expecting a lot of "Oh you're going to have a kid? Well guess you guys can never go out ever again!"
> 
> I am leaving tomorrow to go to my SIL's wedding thats in a different state. Not looking forward to it because I feel like she's making a bit of a mistake, and a lot of things gross me out these days so I am fully expecting myself to gag about everything in a city/state I've never been in. Lol. Does this gagging ever go away? And did a lot of you pretty much have no appetite when you were around 7 weeks? I get hungry every 2 hours or so, but nothing sounds good. Like chicken or marinara sauce... :sick:




Crystal5483 said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Pola this is my 2nd child but 5th pregnancy (three early losses) ... I know one is TTC and having difficulties (weight, pcos, bad sperm). The other one doesn't want anymore kids and has one.
> 
> Crystal do you have to be on any mess for your homozygous mthfr?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in metanx which contains 3mg of methylfolate as well as the b6 and b12.
> 
> I also take another 1mg if methylfolate.
> 
> I go tomorrow to meet with high risk to see if I need an anticoagulant.Click to expand...

What is metanx used for? And how are they determining whether you need an anticoagulant or not? I am on heparin and its not too bad I'm pretty used to the shots now


----------



## JolleyGirl86

RockNRollBaby said:


> Oh Lordy, I hear you ladies on the comments from the peanut gallery. My mom warned me that we are going to get it from friends, family, and random strangers and it will most likely be when we don't care to hear what these people have to say to us. My DH's bestfriend is someone I never really got along with, and when we told him that I'm pregnant he went on to say that it better be a boy, and then joked to DH that if it's not a boy I better get an abortion. I was honestly REALLY upset that someone could joke like that. DH laughed with him, (which made me mad too).. I am worried I will get comments like that A LOT more once all of our friends know. Only a few couples in our group of friends have kids now, most of the people we hang out with are still in the party stage, so I am expecting a lot of "Oh you're going to have a kid? Well guess you guys can never go out ever again!"
> 
> I am leaving tomorrow to go to my SIL's wedding thats in a different state. Not looking forward to it because I feel like she's making a bit of a mistake, and a lot of things gross me out these days so I am fully expecting myself to gag about everything in a city/state I've never been in. Lol. Does this gagging ever go away? And did a lot of you pretty much have no appetite when you were around 7 weeks? I get hungry every 2 hours or so, but nothing sounds good. Like chicken or marinara sauce... :sick:

My appetite pretty much disappeared at 6 weeks and like you I get hungry every hour or two but nothing sounds good! I will be 9 weeks Friday and am hoping my nausea goes away soon and I get my appetite back!


----------



## pola17

Also beef contains a good amount of iron perfect for your baby! :winkwink:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

RockNRollBaby said:


> He sadly will probably never apologize. He is the type who just really doesn't give a crap about anyone, other then himself. He also doesn't understand how to talk to women at all. I just stay far away from him, and only have to see him maybe 3-4 times a year so I just deal with it whenever I have to see him.
> 
> Thank you re:wedding! :) She is having some beef sandwiches for dinner, which all I really crave these days is beef haha so I am like, wooo hoooo! Something I might be able to eat without gagging!

I can't believe he said that! I would have punched him where it counts! Haha what a jerk! Can't believe your dh can Stand hanging around him


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I used to crave/love beef up until I hit 6 weeks...now just hearing the word makes me want to puke! Lol


----------



## pola17

Aww. What do you crave now?


----------



## Barhanita

I just came back from the doctor! Gain one pound back, which is great. But I am still way bellow the normal weight.

She did a quick abdominal ultrasound on a portable machine. The baby was moving very actively. She said everything looked fine. No pictures though.

On Friday I am stopping by the lab for the genetic blood test, and in 2 weeks I will have my NT scan.


----------



## pola17

Awwww so cool you could see your LO moving! :cloud9:


----------



## Barhanita

JolleyGirl86 said:


> I used to crave/love beef up until I hit 6 weeks...now just hearing the word makes me want to puke! Lol

Even reading "beef" (and typing it now) is making me so sick!


----------



## Crystal5483

JolleyGirl86 said:


> RockNRollBaby said:
> 
> 
> Oh Lordy, I hear you ladies on the comments from the peanut gallery. My mom warned me that we are going to get it from friends, family, and random strangers and it will most likely be when we don't care to hear what these people have to say to us. My DH's bestfriend is someone I never really got along with, and when we told him that I'm pregnant he went on to say that it better be a boy, and then joked to DH that if it's not a boy I better get an abortion. I was honestly REALLY upset that someone could joke like that. DH laughed with him, (which made me mad too).. I am worried I will get comments like that A LOT more once all of our friends know. Only a few couples in our group of friends have kids now, most of the people we hang out with are still in the party stage, so I am expecting a lot of "Oh you're going to have a kid? Well guess you guys can never go out ever again!"
> 
> I am leaving tomorrow to go to my SIL's wedding thats in a different state. Not looking forward to it because I feel like she's making a bit of a mistake, and a lot of things gross me out these days so I am fully expecting myself to gag about everything in a city/state I've never been in. Lol. Does this gagging ever go away? And did a lot of you pretty much have no appetite when you were around 7 weeks? I get hungry every 2 hours or so, but nothing sounds good. Like chicken or marinara sauce... :sick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Pola this is my 2nd child but 5th pregnancy (three early losses) ... I know one is TTC and having difficulties (weight, pcos, bad sperm). The other one doesn't want anymore kids and has one.Click to expand...
> 
> Crystal do you have to be on any mess for your homozygous mthfr?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in metanx which contains 3mg of methylfolate as well as the b6 and b12.
> 
> I also take another 1mg if methylfolate.
> 
> I go tomorrow to meet with high risk to see if I need an anticoagulant.Click to expand...
> 
> What is metanx used for? And how are they determining whether you need an anticoagulant or not? I am on heparin and its not too bad I'm pretty used to the shots nowClick to expand...

MTHFR is a gene mutation that doesn't allow your body to metabolize folic acid or b vitamins properly. Metanx isn't covered by insurance as MTHFR isn't well known. Typically Folgard is used but that's just a high level of folic acid and methylfolate is twice as effective as its an active firm if folate.


----------



## Crystal5483

Oh and Jolley - I asked for consideration for anticoagulants because homozygous MTHFR on gene c677t leads for a higher risk for clotting. I also have high levels of anticardiolipin iGg which is a clotting factor. And my mom also took heparin her entire pregnancy with me.


----------



## Bmama

Barhanita said:


> I just came back from the doctor! Gain one pound back, which is great. But I am still way bellow the normal weight.
> 
> She did a quick abdominal ultrasound on a portable machine. The baby was moving very actively. She said everything looked fine. No pictures though.
> 
> On Friday I am stopping by the lab for the genetic blood test, and in 2 weeks I will have my NT scan.

so amazing you got to see the little one moving around today!! yay! :happydance:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

pola17 said:


> Aww. What do you crave now?

Pola- it depends, my cravings change a lot. Sometimes ill crave something and then eat it and then the next day that same thing sounds disgusting haha. I haven't really craved sweets which is weird cause I loved sweets before I got pregnant!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Crystal5483 said:


> Oh and Jolley - I asked for consideration for anticoagulants because homozygous MTHFR on gene c677t leads for a higher risk for clotting. I also have high levels of anticardiolipin iGg which is a clotting factor. And my mom also took heparin her entire pregnancy with me.

Interesting...I didn't know much about it but did know about the clotting part. I would push for the heparin especially if you have the high levels of anticardiolipin, better to be safe and cover all your bases. Sounds like the heparin worked for your mom :)


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Aww. What do you crave now?
> 
> Pola- it depends, my cravings change a lot. Sometimes ill crave something and then eat it and then the next day that same thing sounds disgusting haha. I haven't really craved sweets which is weird cause I loved sweets before I got pregnant!Click to expand...

Lol, sounds like my case, but I always want chocolate!


----------



## Crystal5483

We'll see what they say tomorrow. Anticardiolipin is transient so they may not use that as a valid case towards an anticoagulant since it may be detectable once and never there again. Typically baby aspirin is prescribed but I'm allergic. As I said we shall see!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Crystal5483 said:


> We'll see what they say tomorrow. Anticardiolipin is transient so they may not use that as a valid case towards an anticoagulant since it may be detectable once and never there again. Typically baby aspirin is prescribed but I'm allergic. As I said we shall see!

Well good luck! Let me know how it goes! :)



pola17 said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Aww. What do you crave now?
> 
> Pola- it depends, my cravings change a lot. Sometimes ill crave something and then eat it and then the next day that same thing sounds disgusting haha. I haven't really craved sweets which is weird cause I loved sweets before I got pregnant!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, sounds like my case, but I always want chocolate!Click to expand...

Haha maybe once I get into the 2n tri I will want sweets again!


----------



## brittani

So Sorry to hear about your loss Charlie. Big Hugs to you!!


AFM: The whole friend/family conflicts thank goodness have not been a problem for us, everyone is so excited for us. However its the first grandchild on both sides of our families. Our friends only one of them has a kid, but everyone seems to be excited. 

I love blackberries right now lol, I eat them like everyday.


----------



## lolpants

* 11 weeks today and scan day !! ​*

Sorry to hear so many of you are surrounded by such negative people :( This is what I am dreading when I have to tell people after the scan! My parents are really really negative and they are in France at my brothers, so will have to do it over the phone :nope: As long as all is OK at the scan, I know my OH will be posting the pics and stuff on fbook, and I'd rather my folks find out through me!

I've never lost my appetite - if anything I've been eating a lot more :blush:

Sorry to be negative, but I am so worried that it may be bad news at the scan, that I've sorted out a sitter for Phoebe so she won't have to come/see me upset.. Just need to see a jumping bean on the screen asap!

Lol xx


----------



## anchor08

Well, bad news for me today -- blighted ovum. I thought at 9+5 I was past the point where that was possible (i.e. it would have terminated earlier), but sadly not. The gynae said that since I'm already bleeding there's a good chance I'll be able to pass the rest of the tissue naturally, so I'm taking pills for that and will go back in on Monday to check how it's progressing. Hoping to avoid a D&C.

All the best to all of you, thanks for your support, and hopefully I'll be dropping in here in a few months with better news.


----------



## Angelmarie

So sorry, anchor. I hope the process goes as well as can be expected and you heal quickly. Good luck for your sticky rainbow baby. Take good care :hugs:

Good luck for your scan Lolpants. Be positive! You're going to see your little one! Excited to see a picture! 

Well done with the weight, Barhanita! 

There must be something in the water around here as several of my friends have turned up pregnant at the same time! I'm pleased as it means we can do baby groups together! I don't think I will get negative comments about this pregnancy apart from Great Grandma who is very logical and sensible and she asked if I would cope etc. I am getting lots of 'hope its a girl' (I have 2 boys already). No pressure there then! If its a boy I fully expect lots of sympathies which I will find tough. 

I'm sorry to those of you getting bad comments. Some people are just cruel. 

I had a good day yesterday with nausea and was able to eat a good normal meal. 

My cravings seem to change daily or even several times a day! 

Hope everyone's feeling ok :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

anchor08 said:


> Well, bad news for me today -- blighted ovum. I thought at 9+5 I was past the point where that was possible (i.e. it would have terminated earlier), but sadly not. The gynae said that since I'm already bleeding there's a good chance I'll be able to pass the rest of the tissue naturally, so I'm taking pills for that and will go back in on Monday to check how it's progressing. Hoping to avoid a D&C.
> 
> All the best to all of you, thanks for your support, and hopefully I'll be dropping in here in a few months with better news.

So sorry to hear this, hope it won't be long until you are back with a beautiful rainbow on board. I hope things progress smoothly, take care of yourself. :hugs:


Lolpants Good luck for your scan today!


----------



## mac1979

Almost 5 am my time. Been up for an hour after waking up to use the bathroom. Now I will take a 2 hour nap later this morning and loose the entire day.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

*brittani*- It's the first grandchild for both of our families as well so they are so so exited! :wohoo:

*anchor*- I am so sorry :( I hope you get your sticky bean soon! :hugs:

*lolpants*- GL on your scan! I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

mac1979 said:


> Almost 5 am my time. Been up for an hour after waking up to use the bathroom. Now I will take a 2 hour nap later this morning and loose the entire day.

That happened to me last night and I had to take a nap also... I wake up at least once during the night if not twice!


----------



## lolpants

Big hugs anchor, so sorry for your loss and hope you get your sticky asap 

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

Am I the only one taking a two hour nap ever day? :blush:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

no im napping 2 hours every day with my daughter haha i feel like death if i dont 

anchor im so sorry for your loss hopefully you will be back soon, my 1st pregnancy was a blighted ovum too

lolpants good luck with your scan xx


----------



## more babies

Anchor so sorry about your loss!! :hugs: I hope you still get your little one by the end of the year :hugs:


----------



## more babies

All these 9 week losses lately have me terrified about my scan today. :nope: I go at 11:30 so just under 4 hours from now. I wish it was earlier because I just want to get it over with.


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck for your scan more babies!

I am also napping as much as I can. Very difficult with a hyperactive three year old In the house! But when DP comes in on an evening I try to have a snooze but I rarely get more than half an hour as the kids don't seem to like it when I sleep! 

DP did school run this morning with DS1. DS2 slept in until 10am! So did I! Bliss!


----------



## Crystal5483

So sorry Anchor :( 

High rush consult today at 2:30est wish me luck!! Hope ther give me an anticoagulant!


----------



## more babies

Good luck today Crystal!


----------



## Sooz

Good luck for your appointments today ladies.


----------



## mama d

Good luck to all of the ladies with appointments today! Crystal, I'm curious to hear what they prescribe for you since I struggle with knowing what to do about MTHFR, too (as in, is MTHFR the reason for this hematoma I have...). 

And so sorry for the recent losses. Breaks my heart.


----------



## pola17

Crystal - Good luck!

Anchor - Im really sorry! I wrote to you on the other topic! I really really hope to see you around the first tri forum soon! :hugs:

lolpants - good luck at your scan today! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

Sooz said:


> Am I the only one taking a two hour nap ever day? :blush:

I do take a nap daily, but for half an hour... pre pregnancy I had trouble falling asleep, so I do this so at night I can sleep.... but always around 5-6ams I wake up, and takes me a while to fall asleep again! :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

So sorry Anchor :( I can't beleive they missed it until now :( heartbreaking. 

Crystal - LIMES! Limes are HUGE lol i like limes....


----------



## Crystal5483

Mama remind me again ... Do you have MTHFR? 

Good luck with the scans ladies!!

Used my doppler again last night! Took about ten minutes but found the little bugger with a clear as day heart beat that was stronger than Sundays!


----------



## Crystal5483

Ready I never changed my tickets to go with new EDD but it keeps changing so I'm keeping it this was until 18 weeks to see what they truly say LOL Lines are HUGE! Explains my pant issues this week!


----------



## pola17

more babies said:


> All these 9 week losses lately have me terrified about my scan today. :nope: I go at 11:30 so just under 4 hours from now. I wish it was earlier because I just want to get it over with.

Tell me about it! This is my worst fear! everythings changing on me... I used to have nausea all day, now it comes at different times, and I dunno... every morning I wake up thinking "this is not going to happen to me!!!!", then by the afternoon Im confident everythings gonna be alright! lol, Im crazy!

Me, knowing so little about pregnancy, thought if I dont have any bleeding or pain, means nothing wrong is going on... unfortunately I "discovered" mmc, and Im in panic!

I wish it was late january for my scan already! Im going bananas! :haha:


----------



## more babies

Yeah its the missed mc's that have me worried also! Just under 2 hours to go.. then I'll also be having another scan around 12 weeks but don't have a date yet.


----------



## Crystal5483

More babies are you doing the NT scan at 12 weeks? Where would you deliver??


----------



## MzMcCray

Can't wait an hour til the doctors so exited and nervous at the same time


----------



## more babies

I don't know. She just started rolling off dates when I needed to have scans done and that after this they'll all be done with the high risk doctor at the hospital. I be going to and delivering at Brockton Hospital because that's where my doctor is. I had my other two there and everything went well. Where will you be delivering? My sister in law will be delivering in Boston at B&W.


----------



## Crystal5483

I have the NT downs screening on the 24th which is around 12 1/2 weeks. That's with the high risk OB too. 

Then March 14th I have the 18 weeks Genetic ultrasound which is typical. 

Ill be delivering at Beth Israel in Boston. It's where I had DD too :)


----------



## pola17

more babies said:


> Yeah its the missed mc's that have me worried also! Just under 2 hours to go.. then I'll also be having another scan around 12 weeks but don't have a date yet.

I envy you! I wish I could have a scan today! I still have to wait about 3 weeks! :(


----------



## Sooz

Our NT scan is the 24th as well crystal!


----------



## more babies

I'm sure they'll be doing it at the 12 week scan. I'm still waiting for them to call me back with scan dates. If they don't call today I'll probably call to follow up on it. Were you high risk with your first child also?


----------



## more babies

DH wasn't happy when I told him all the rest of my scans will be at the hospital because the regular office is only right down the street from his work so it makes it so easy for him to come with me.


----------



## Crystal5483

No I was not! I was also 21... And a lot has happened since then. Most importantly three losses and the MTHFR diagnosis! 

Sooz I can't wait! I want to see bub again!!


----------



## more babies

Yeah I was 20 with DD2 and happened to end up having mild contractions at 6 months so this time they're being proactive.. which is good! That must have been a tough road for you getting here!


----------



## lolpants

Quick update - scan went well, baby due 3rd Aug instead of 2nd, so not far out :happydance:

Picture is very fuzzy, but will put up later... gotta make dreaded call to folks 1st!!

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

That's great news, Lolpants! You're due same day as me! 

I have to wait until 23rd for my NT scan. I'm feeling edgy after all these losses. Wish time would pass a bit quicker!


----------



## more babies

Great news about your scan lolpants! Good luck with the phone calls!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Angel that is why I love my doppler ... Keeps me sane when I get worried about loss!


----------



## Crystal5483

Any dream experts out there??

I dreamt that my MALE hamster gave birth to 14 babies and in another dream I dreamt that I was having twins but the second baby couldn't be seen!


----------



## mama d

Crystal5483 said:


> Mama remind me again ... Do you have MTHFR?
> 
> Good luck with the scans ladies!!
> 
> Used my doppler again last night! Took about ten minutes but found the little bugger with a clear as day heart beat that was stronger than Sundays!

Yes - But heterozygous MTHFR and not homozygous. My homocystene levels were pretty normal so they haven't worried much about the MTHFR. It just seems odd that I've had multiple losses and now this hematoma. I meet with my primary doc next Thursday and we'll discuss it then. But let me know what your doc says today.


----------



## mac1979

I think I have poisoning. Woke up at 4 am to use the bathroom, slept a bit, got back up and now I have diarrhea and vomiting. This is not fun.


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm pretty much going to demand SOMETHING! Hmm interesting. Are you on extra folate?


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Congrats lolpants! Glad your scan went good :)

Good luck to anyone else with scans/appts today!

Anchor I'm so sorry for your loss! Hope to see you back on here real soon xx :)


----------



## mama d

Crystal5483 said:


> I'm pretty much going to demand SOMETHING! Hmm interesting. Are you on extra folate?

I take a super B complex in addition to my prenatal. Also, baby aspirin. I've been on them since February of 2012 when I was diagnosed and didn't conceive until November again (with clomid and IUI). Regardless, this hematoma was like a slap in the face and I can't help but wonder if it has something to do with the MTHFR.


----------



## readynwilling

dreams - i am not an expert... but generally they say the dreams you remember are only the 1st and last 15minutes of your REM cycle... and that they generally represent something you are VERY excited about, or your worst fear. 

So its likely a desire for multiples comming into your dreams. EVERYONE wishes they were having twins.. because its special and different and those who have trouble conceiving its a blessing as they don't have to go through the agony quite as many times to complete their family. So that is understandable... why your male hamster is having them - that i don't know... maybe your worst fear :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

Haha thanks Ready just an odd night for dreams!! 

Mama at my appointment on Mondsy they confirmed no hematomas and no clotting so that was good news :) hmm I'm curious if that would have anything to do with it. I've never heard of people with MTHFR being prone to them? 40% of the population has one type of MTHFR while only about 5% have homozygous.


----------



## lolpants

This is the best pic I had!! can just about make baby out!

Crystal I have been having crazy dreams!!!

Get well soon Mac :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## JenzyKY

Every time I see MTHFR I read it in a bad way and laugh. I know it's not funny but I can't help it...


----------



## pola17

lolpants said:


> View attachment 546683
> 
> 
> This is the best pic I had!! can just about make baby out!
> 
> Crystal I have been having crazy dreams!!!
> 
> Get well soon Mac :hugs:
> 
> Lol xx

awww nice pic, even tho blurry, but its nice!

I just had a weird (but beautiful) dream last night... I dont wanna tell, because in Ecuador we believe if we tell dreams, they wont come true... well, I dunno if its an Ecuadorean thing, but at least in my family we believe so! :haha:


----------



## pola17

JenzyKY said:


> Every time I see MTHFR I read it in a bad way and laugh. I know it's not funny but I can't help it...

Me too! As my first language is spanish, I wont deny a bad word crossed my mind! :rofl:


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> I think I have poisoning. Woke up at 4 am to use the bathroom, slept a bit, got back up and now I have diarrhea and vomiting. This is not fun.

hey! That must be terrible! :hugs: get well!!! 

A get well flower! :flower:


----------



## more babies

Had my scan and am feeling a lot better now! HR was 166 and the little one is measuring 9w6d so 3 days ahead! I'll post a picture although the pictures she gave me were the ones from the beginning and definitely not as good as the ones toward the end. The ones at the end were more defined and you could clearly see hands moving around. But there was lots of movement so that made me feel better too!
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-10_12-28-34_104.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Crystal5483

Great scans ladies!

Don't worry I see the bad word too. And that's what I wanted to scream! lol


----------



## JenzyKY

Hehe Crystal! 

Found the heartbeat for sure today! I had to count the rate as its still too light for the machine. 174!


----------



## Crystal5483

Woohoo for HB! My doppler was my best purchase so far!!


----------



## readynwilling

JenzyKY said:


> Every time I see MTHFR I read it in a bad way and laugh. I know it's not funny but I can't help it...

me to. but probably only cause i don't really know what it is - otherwise im sure it wouldn't be funny.


----------



## Crystal5483

Basic definition ... You're body has a hard time absorbing b vitamins... Most importantly folic acid. Which in turn leads to neural tube defect or spina bifida and early pregnancy loss. 

It can also cause clotting issues. It can lead to cardiac disease, stroke, leukemia, etc.


----------



## JenzyKY

If you get enough of the correct b vitamins does it stop the future heart disease, stroke, etc?


----------



## Crystal5483

There's such limited knowledge on it. The theory is that it will decrease your increases chances. But it's only been known about for such a short period of time that doctors can't even agree in treatment regimens for it! So it's hard to tell!


----------



## lolpants

JenzyKY said:


> Found the heartbeat for sure today! I had to count the rate as its still too light for the machine. 174!

:thumbup: the sonographer played us the HB today - was amazing :D



more babies said:


> Had my scan and am feeling a lot better now! HR was 166 and the little one is measuring 9w6d so 3 days ahead! I'll post a picture although the pictures she gave me were the ones from the beginning and definitely not as good as the ones toward the end. The ones at the end were more defined and you could clearly see hands moving around. But there was lots of movement so that made me feel better too!

:thumbup: congrats on ace scan! much clearer than mine :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

Crystal - oh that sucks. i guess you can't just overload on the folic. thanks for the simple info! i learned something today :)

Had my MW appt. US confirmed my due date at exactly what i said it was based on conception. Aug 1st. Found baby easily with doppler :wohoo: but when going over my US results turns out i have a rather large (5.4cm) ovarian cyst. I have never been told i have one before - so i thought it was odd to have one so large out of the blue?


----------



## Crystal5483

So the only option would be lovenox. Which I assumed. But she said I really didn't meet the criteria for it. She said that I personally have not had a blood clot, that I don't have anti phospholipid syndrome, that the methyfolate reduces homocysteine levels (which is the main clotting factor about MTHFR that homocysteine gets out of control because of the lack of folic acid), etc. in the end she does not recommend it. 

I asked for more blood work specifically regarding clotting issues. And she agreed. Once we get back the results I will make my decision then :) 

But she said something that made me really happy. She said "this will be a successful pregnancy." :)


----------



## JenzyKY

What does round ligament pain feel like and where is it?


----------



## more babies

Aww Crystal what an awesome thing to hear out loud! That must have felt great!


----------



## more babies

Thanks lolpants! Congrats on you scan as well!


----------



## Crystal5483

More.... it totally did. It made me more reassured. Now I feel more comfortable with her which is good since I will see her again for the NT and Genetic scans.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Crystal5483 said:


> So the only option would be lovenox. Which I assumed. But she said I really didn't meet the criteria for it. She said that I personally have not had a blood clot, that I don't have anti phospholipid syndrome, that the methyfolate reduces homocysteine levels (which is the main clotting factor about MTHFR that homocysteine gets out of control because of the lack of folic acid), etc. in the end she does not recommend it.
> 
> I asked for more blood work specifically regarding clotting issues. And she agreed. Once we get back the results I will make my decision then :)
> 
> But she said something that made me really happy. She said "this will be a successful pregnancy." :)

Glad it went well for you:) she sounds like a great dr. That's good they are doing more testing! When do you find out the results?


----------



## MzMcCray

Doctors went great got to see baby swimming all around and dh scheduled a 3d gender ultra sound for the 6th @1:45 we also have a regular appointment at 9:45 that day can't wait


----------



## JolleyGirl86

MzMcCray said:


> Doctors went great got to see baby swimming all around and dh scheduled a 3d gender ultra sound for the 6th @1:45 we also have a regular appointment at 9:45 that day can't wait

Congrats!:) always great to see the little bub doing great! How far along are u?


----------



## Angelmarie

Great news, MzMcCray! Wow a gender scan! Exciting! :happydance:


----------



## ZooMa

I tend to lurk rather than post, but here's some news from me:

I borrowed a friend's doppler tonight (she's due the same week as me, both of our first's, so exciting!). At first I did not succeed, but I tried, tried again. An empty bladder and extra gel helped. Heart rate 170 and chugging along! Yay!

I had my NT finger stick today and have the scan on Jan 22. Now I'm really excited! 

I'm also excited to stop taking progesterone soon. My evening sickness still plagues me, though it's hitting me a little bit later at night, which I guess is a very slight improvement. No puking, but just nausea, stomach ache, malaise, and feeling like crap. I'm usually fine when I wake up. Weird.

Ironically, I think screen time makes my symptoms worse. Scrolling this forum, especially on my phone, I think ends up making me feel a little ill. It could just be correlation since I'm on the computer for too many hours at night after dinner, but I notice I am worse on the nights I'm online for longer. I don't know if it's the screen or just the sitting position with a full stomach. Either way, I'm telling myself I should change my habits - though honestly I don't see myself finding motivation to go the gym or clean house instead!


----------



## MzMcCray

Measuring 10 weeks 3 days ahh I can't wait for the 6th 27 days :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

That's exciting! :)


----------



## Crystal5483

MzMcCray said:


> Doctors went great got to see baby swimming all around and dh scheduled a 3d gender ultra sound for the 6th @1:45 we also have a regular appointment at 9:45 that day can't wait

MzMcCray my private scan is the 6th too!!!


----------



## Barhanita

Congrats everyone on their scans! It's great. 

Anchor, I am very sorry for your heartbreaking loss... 

AFM, I am still sick and I hate vomiting... But the good news is that my insurance agreed to pay for 60 more pills of zofran!! Which will last me till 18 weeks, and I really hope I will be ok by then. They also prescribed me night-time medication for nausea. 

I have questions:
1. It is kinda a sad one.. Are you scared? I am trying to be positive a lot, but every now and then I get really scared for my baby and to lose him/her... 
2. Those of you who are using Doppler, how often do you do it? I found a lot of info, some places say that there are no restrictions, some advocate to use it as little as possible. Every time I use it, it reassures me, but I am afraid to expose my baby to much.
3. Do you feel guilty? I felt really guilty when I asked the sushi lady to make me avocado rolls on a separate clean board with a clean knife.. I feel guilty that I didn't go out with my friend to celebrate her success, because they went to chinese, and I knew the smells would kill me there...


----------



## MzMcCray

Crystal5483 said:


> MzMcCray said:
> 
> 
> Doctors went great got to see baby swimming all around and dh scheduled a 3d gender ultra sound for the 6th @1:45 we also have a regular appointment at 9:45 that day can't wait
> 
> MzMcCray my private scan is the 6th too!!!Click to expand...

Yay I can't wait but it feels like forever :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Haven't been on BNB much, emotional roller coaster here. But it was confirmed today that the baby's heart stopped beating within the past week. 

Blessings to all of you on your upcoming months. :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

swanxxsong said:


> Haven't been on BNB much, emotional roller coaster here. But it was confirmed today that the baby's heart stopped beating within the past week.
> 
> Blessings to all of you on your upcoming months. :hugs:

I'm so sorry Hun :( this is never an easy thing to go through, but I pray you'll have the strength to get through it and have a little bean soon xx


----------



## Crystal5483

So sorry Swan :(


----------



## more babies

So sorry to hear that swan!! :hugs: hope you're doing ok! :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So sorry Swan :( I hope you get your sticky bean soon :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

For all the ladies with scans, great pics, glad to see all is good. 

I caved and bought a doppler today. DH says I will obsess and was not happy about the purchase. I really hope I don't. I am just feeling scared I guess. 

I have my NT scan the 22nd. It's a hard wait and I am worried.

My doctor says I can't find sex until 16 weeks, I wonder how you ladies are finding out so soon?


----------



## MzMcCray

Private scan and in 3d my doctor said she couldn't do it til 18 weeks but I can't wait 

So sorry Swan


----------



## borr.dg.baby

How far along will you be? All my scans are private, I pay for them. My doctor told me he can't know until 16 weeks, nothing to do with insurance or anything.


----------



## MzMcCray

I'll be 14 weeks 2 days, maybe because its in 3d I don't know but they said they guarantee gender


----------



## readynwilling

I'm actually a little surprised they'll guarantee at 14 weeks. The 3d places here do gender scans in 2d as they are actually easier to see and won't do them until 17 weeks :(

So sorry swan :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Barhanita said:


> I have questions:
> 1. It is kinda a sad one.. Are you scared? I am trying to be positive a lot, but every now and then I get really scared for my baby and to lose him/her...
> 2. Those of you who are using Doppler, how often do you do it? I found a lot of info, some places say that there are no restrictions, some advocate to use it as little as possible. Every time I use it, it reassures me, but I am afraid to expose my baby to much.
> 3. Do you feel guilty? I felt really guilty when I asked the sushi lady to make me avocado rolls on a separate clean board with a clean knife.. I feel guilty that I didn't go out with my friend to celebrate her success, because they went to chinese, and I knew the smells would kill me there...

1) Of course Im scared... I guess this is something that comes along with pregnancy! I know exactly how you feel, but trying to stay positive, helps me to go through the weeks without going bananas! :wacko:

2) I do not have a doppler! :(

3) I wouldnt feel guilty... I mean, your baby comes first, and at the sushi bar, they should understand your situation!


----------



## pola17

swanxxsong said:


> Haven't been on BNB much, emotional roller coaster here. But it was confirmed today that the baby's heart stopped beating within the past week.
> 
> Blessings to all of you on your upcoming months. :hugs:

Im really really sorry for your loss! :hugs: defenitelly it must be an emotional roller coaster! :hugs:


----------



## MzMcCray

Well most here are 15 weeks but when I called the person said 14 weeks and I can't wait


----------



## pola17

borr.dg.baby said:


> For all the ladies with scans, great pics, glad to see all is good.
> 
> I caved and bought a doppler today. DH says I will obsess and was not happy about the purchase. I really hope I don't. I am just feeling scared I guess.
> 
> I have my NT scan the 22nd. It's a hard wait and I am worried.
> 
> My doctor says I can't find sex until 16 weeks, I wonder how you ladies are finding out so soon?

Hey chica! Did you buy the doppler online and got it by shipping, or did you find it locally????

My best friend on her 12th week scan was told they thought she was having a girl, but they said its not very reliable until the 16th week... when she got it then, they re confirmed it... I wish we could know sooner, right? :thumbup:


----------



## Crystal5483

I will also be just over 14 weeks but this scan is worth it for me. I get to see baby in 3d/4d and its in a holistic setting with aromatherapy. And she said she can tell gender at 14 weeks. She actually worked with GE to develop the 4d US machines. I trust her :)


----------



## JenzyKY

So sorry swan :hugs: 

My friend got an early scan for gender.... And it was completely wrong!! Just for you all to ponder especially if you are going really early. 

I use the Doppler quickly. I think you'd be ok as long as you don't sit there long. 

I'm jealous of the amount of zofran you get! I only get 12 a month. I've been splitting them in half!


----------



## Barhanita

Jenzy, I was supposed to be getting only 10 a month, but first a pharmacist made a mistake and gave me 20. Then my doctor called my insurance and told them that I absolutely need it, so they gave me 60. If you were nearby I would share with you! Because now I have too much. The doc also prescribed me phenergan for the night time, I will try it tonight.

Swan, I am really sorry for your loss!


----------



## JenzyKY

I should have just asked for phenergan too. Maybe next time I go in or if I run out of zofran. The nausea has kicked my butt. When I went the other day to the OB I had a huge amount of ketones in my urine. I have a hard time getting myself to eat or drink but I don't puke.


----------



## Barhanita

Whenever I take zofran I don't puke either. (I do at least once a day without it). It is nice, but I feel very dehydrated and cannot eat still. So every little piece is a fight. It felt nice after IV in the hospital, too bad I cannot have IVs at home. Have you lost any weight?

Phenergan is supposed to make you very sleepy. So I am saving it for the nights when I feel too sick to sleep. 

Which state are you in?


----------



## Barhanita

Also, I wanna say again how doppler is great for giving a piece of mind! I was worried again tonight, but listen to the heartbeat for 4 seconds and calmed myself down. Cannot wait to show how doppler works to OH. But because I am the most paranoid person in the universe, I will only use it a few times a week for a few seconds.


----------



## pola17

Ohhhh I want a Doppler.... Perhaps Santa can bring me a late Christmas present??? :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

pola17 said:


> Ohhhh I want a Doppler.... Perhaps Santa can bring me a late Christmas present??? :haha:

Why wouldn't you get one? I think it's a good buy, and then you can sell it.


----------



## bella21

Barhanita said:


> I have questions:
> 1. It is kinda a sad one.. Are you scared? I am trying to be positive a lot, but every now and then I get really scared for my baby and to lose him/her...
> 2. Those of you who are using Doppler, how often do you do it? I found a lot of info, some places say that there are no restrictions, some advocate to use it as little as possible. Every time I use it, it reassures me, but I am afraid to expose my baby to much.
> 3. Do you feel guilty? I felt really guilty when I asked the sushi lady to make me avocado rolls on a separate clean board with a clean knife.. I feel guilty that I didn't go out with my friend to celebrate her success, because they went to chinese, and I knew the smells would kill me there...

1.) absolutely terrified! I think about it everyday. even after seeing little bean and hearing the heartbeat I'm still scared. I try to stay positive and it makes me feel better when i feel stretching/cramping and pulling, get nauseas and that my boobs still hurt. 

2.) No doppler

3.) I do feel guilty but in the same respect i don't because i know what I'm doing is the right thing for my baby :)


----------



## bella21

swan so very sorry for your loss hun! :hugs:


I also don't get a gender scan until i believe 16 weeks! seems so far away!!


----------



## pola17

Barhanita said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh I want a Doppler.... Perhaps Santa can bring me a late Christmas present??? :haha:
> 
> Why wouldn't you get one? I think it's a good buy, and then you can sell it.Click to expand...

Lol, I don't think we have this at Ecuador and I'm lazy to buy online... Besides, I've been good, so Santa owes me.... A girl can dream! :haha:


----------



## JenzyKY

Barhanita said:


> Whenever I take zofran I don't puke either. (I do at least once a day without it). It is nice, but I feel very dehydrated and cannot eat still. So every little piece is a fight. It felt nice after IV in the hospital, too bad I cannot have IVs at home. Have you lost any weight?
> 
> Phenergan is supposed to make you very sleepy. So I am saving it for the nights when I feel too sick to sleep.
> 
> Which state are you in?

I've never actually puked. Just a bunch of dry heaving and pretty constant nausea. I could put my own IV in...my only friend that knows has threatened putting an IV in and giving me fluids. 

Yes phenergan makes you sleepy. It's the only med I have ever taken that has put me out. I can take tons of Benadryl. 

I'm in Kentucky but I grew up in Tennessee.


----------



## JenzyKY

pola17 said:


> Barhanita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh I want a Doppler.... Perhaps Santa can bring me a late Christmas present??? :haha:
> 
> Why wouldn't you get one? I think it's a good buy, and then you can sell it.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I don't think we have this at Ecuador and I'm lazy to buy online... Besides, I've been good, so Santa owes me.... A girl can dream! :haha:Click to expand...

eBay! Do it. :haha:


----------



## pola17

You're tempting me todo it!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Barhanita

do it!


----------



## Fallacy

Just thought I'd pop in here after making my thread earlier. :thumbup: Can't wait for August 20th (due date) even though it seems so far away from now!



Barhanita said:


> 1. It is kinda a sad one.. Are you scared? I am trying to be positive a lot, but every now and then I get really scared for my baby and to lose him/her...
> 2. Those of you who are using Doppler, how often do you do it? I found a lot of info, some places say that there are no restrictions, some advocate to use it as little as possible. Every time I use it, it reassures me, but I am afraid to expose my baby to much.
> 3. Do you feel guilty? I felt really guilty when I asked the sushi lady to make me avocado rolls on a separate clean board with a clean knife.. I feel guilty that I didn't go out with my friend to celebrate her success, because they went to chinese, and I knew the smells would kill me there...

Thought I'd go ahead and answer these too. 
1. I'm definitely scared... All the time, actually. I felt really reassured after seeing that the baby has a great heartbeat, but I somehow always find a way to google things to get me scared again... 

2. Don't have a doppler, but I want one...I'm actually curious and want to ask this same question myself. Is it worth it? It won't hurt the baby right? 

3. I do every now and then, but I remind myself that I'm just being extra careful and trying to do the best for my baby as possible. If I can help it, I try not to be too difficult and do things for myself when possible, but like you said, sometimes it isn't. I've already had to skip going out a few times because of the smell of fried food...:nope:


----------



## bella21

Welcome Fallacy! :hi: glad to see you popped over here! congrats again ! :flower:


----------



## pola17

I'll check out later.... Maybe I can convince DH :winkwink:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

im going to get a Doppler later on in the pregnancy, i guess once i hit 28 weeks plus, the nerves will kick in and a Doppler would really help

im also not feeling to scared, ive seen my baby kicking and his/her strong hb so feel very confident all will be ok, i think having a stillbirth (36 weeks) has made me not panic or be scared because there will be enough worry when i get to 30 odd weeks when everyone else will just be getting exited about meeting their baby


----------



## twinkletots

So sorry for your loss swan.

Yes I am also scared a lot of the time. Today I have a scan at 10weeks 4 days and I am a nervous wreck incase no heartbeat like last pregnancy.
Dh and I have been awake half the night thinking about it.
If all well today I am definitely getting a Doppler to ease the constant nerves.

Wish me sticky baby vibes for today ladies!


----------



## Sooz

Barhanita said:


> Whenever I take zofran I don't puke either. (I do at least once a day without it). It is nice, but I feel very dehydrated and cannot eat still. So every little piece is a fight. It felt nice after IV in the hospital, too bad I cannot have IVs at home. Have you lost any weight?
> 
> Phenergan is supposed to make you very sleepy. So I am saving it for the nights when I feel too sick to sleep.
> 
> Which state are you in?

Phenergan is amazing. Its the only drug touching the constant nausea for me but I literally pass out for about two hours after taking my first one of the day. Its used as a pre operative sedative so not surprising really. Its worth it for the relief though.

I used the doppler every other day for a few minutes with DD but an trying to use it less often this time- every few days.

Swan Im so sorry for your loss hun. X


----------



## lolpants

So sorry Swan :hugs: :cry: Hope you get a sticky bean asap!

Was wondering where Guppy and Bloomin are? I know Bloomin had some personal things, but both were regular posters??

I'm not finding out gender, but of they guarantee that they will tell you, but can't see at your appt, they will just try again later.. thats how they can guarantee it.. I would go with a 50/50 chance that they would see at 14 weeks and be prepared to maybe go back - I hope you do find out 1st time though MzMcCray!

I have a doppler - only tried twice and couldn't find HB, I think it is cos I am big and the doppler isn't the best. I used it with Phoebe whenever I was paranoid late on..eg when I hadn't felt a movement for a while.

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

MzMcCray said:


> Well most here are 15 weeks but when I called the person said 14 weeks and I can't wait

At 14 weeks baby still has nub so on less they are very good at being able to tell the difference and even then it can still be very hard it all depends on the angle of baby and shot. They must have a tech there that is good with Nub theory and guessing gender. :flower: personally I wait on till at least 16 weeks as boy bits and girl bits will be there by then I am hoping to have one around 18 weeks just to be sure!! As I figure if I get a nub shot and a good gender guess at my dating scan at 14 weeks I still want another to confirm it further on! Just to be sure :)


I am so sorry reading all the losses :cry: I really feel for every one :hugs: hope we see you all back soon with your forever babies :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ok I want a baby doppler now, which are the best ones any one know, I am looking at amazon and ebay were else would I look! please
Thanks in advance :flower:


----------



## MzMcCray

Well this is the top 3d/4d ultrasound in our area well an hour away so I'm not worried, and my doctor told me that if you get a really good ultra sound tech they can tell as early as 13 weeks, I'm not worried though I'm sure they'll be able to tell and if they can't just means I get to see my baby twice and its still before the 18 weeks that the doctor told me I had to wait


----------



## JenzyKY

I like my sonoline b Doppler. I got it off eBay.


----------



## CelticNiamh

MzMcCray said:


> Well this is the top 3d/4d ultrasound in our area well an hour away so I'm not worried, and my doctor told me that if you get a really good ultra sound tech they can tell as early as 13 weeks, I'm not worried though I'm sure they'll be able to tell and if they can't just means I get to see my baby twice and its still before the 18 weeks that the doctor told me I had to wait

It is always worth having a wee look :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Same here MzMcCray. The US tech said shes been able to tell as early at 13 weeks sometimes!


----------



## MzMcCray

I believe it every baby is different :)


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm like you as I have a genetic ultrasound 5 weeks later and I will confirm for sure what baby is then. And this is all if baby cooperates to begin with!!


----------



## MzMcCray

Yea I'm hoping I can't wait so excited


----------



## Scottish

Good luck with scan twinkle tots! 

Iam still waiting to get my appointment for 12 week scan and wish it would hurry !!

I am loving all the scans you ladies have had but feeling left out now lol


----------



## charlie00134

I just wanted to swing by and let you all know I've picked up a good mental attitude and am moving on and back into TTC after my hospital visit tomorrow. 
I hope you all have prefect pregnancies with no reasons for worry. 
:hugs::kiss::hugs:​


----------



## borr.dg.baby

pola17 said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> For all the ladies with scans, great pics, glad to see all is good.
> 
> I caved and bought a doppler today. DH says I will obsess and was not happy about the purchase. I really hope I don't. I am just feeling scared I guess.
> 
> I have my NT scan the 22nd. It's a hard wait and I am worried.
> 
> My doctor says I can't find sex until 16 weeks, I wonder how you ladies are finding out so soon?
> 
> Hey chica! Did you buy the doppler online and got it by shipping, or did you find it locally????
> 
> My best friend on her 12th week scan was told they thought she was having a girl, but they said its not very reliable until the 16th week... when she got it then, they re confirmed it... I wish we could know sooner, right? :thumbup:Click to expand...

I bought it on Ebay for $23 I bought the angelsounds one, It will take two or three weeks to get here but that's better because I would freak out if I couldn't find the heartbeat before my 12 week scan. 



charlie00134 said:


> I just wanted to swing by and let you all know I've picked up a good mental attitude and am moving on and back into TTC after my hospital visit tomorrow.
> I hope you all have prefect pregnancies with no reasons for worry.
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:​

Oh Charlie I am so sorry you had to go through this :hugs: I really hope to see you back here soon :cry:


----------



## more babies

I'm still waiting to get the dates of my 12 and 18 week ultrasounds too. But based on those clearly I won't be finding out the gender until 18 weeks which in my opinion is way too far away!


----------



## readynwilling

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> im going to get a Doppler later on in the pregnancy, i guess once i hit 28 weeks plus, the nerves will kick in and a Doppler would really help
> 
> im also not feeling to scared, ive seen my baby kicking and his/her strong hb so feel very confident all will be ok, i think having a stillbirth (36 weeks) has made me not panic or be scared because there will be enough worry when i get to 30 odd weeks when everyone else will just be getting exited about meeting their baby

You wont need a doppler at 28 weeks - the baby will be kicking the crap out of you... you will know its ok :)


----------



## Sooz

I sent my doppler back later on in my pregnancy because keeping track of movement patterns is much more important. The first thing that changes when something is wrong is baby will slow down to conserve energy and I worried the doppler would lull me into a false sense of security.

I actually got scanned for reduced movements at 27 weeks and put on a trace.


----------



## Scottish

Good for you Charlie staying positive that's the best way to be! I really hope you get your rainbow very soon here's lots of :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck Charlie!!

We are telling DD tonight eeeek!

Then his family and mine tomorrow!!!


----------



## pola17

charlie00134 said:


> I just wanted to swing by and let you all know I've picked up a good mental attitude and am moving on and back into TTC after my hospital visit tomorrow.
> I hope you all have prefect pregnancies with no reasons for worry.
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:​

:hugs: I love your positive attitude, Charlie! :hugs: very inspiring.... Im sure you wont have to wait much! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

borr.dg.baby said:


> I bought it on Ebay for $23 I bought the angelsounds one, It will take two or three weeks to get here but that's better because I would freak out if I couldn't find the heartbeat before my 12 week scan.

oh man!! I took too long to decide to have one... I guess its a little too late for me now! :haha:

Why does it take so long for us to get our mail from the US??!! :brat:


----------



## twinkletots

well done Charlie on your positive outlook. Keep healthy and hope it's not long for you before you see those two lines again.

Scottish, I totally feel for you having no scans yet!If it hadn't been for my previous losses I would still have another 21/2 weeks to wait which would be killing me.

So my scan today went well, Dh came too so we both got to see our bean wriggle and stretch a leg. Got measured at 11 weeks on which is couple of days ahead of what I thought. Hooray!!


----------



## twinkletots

Oh, and I ordered a doppler!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

pola17 said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> I bought it on Ebay for $23 I bought the angelsounds one, It will take two or three weeks to get here but that's better because I would freak out if I couldn't find the heartbeat before my 12 week scan.
> 
> oh man!! I took too long to decide to have one... I guess its a little too late for me now! :haha:
> 
> Why does it take so long for us to get our mail from the US??!! :brat:Click to expand...

I ordered mine yesterday, you can still order one! Actually the one I bought comes from China, but it's pretty much the same time from wherever it comes, what takes long is the process here in Ecuador rather than the shipping :wacko:

It's ok, I will get it around the time I am 14 weeks so it's perfect since I will have seen my baby on the 12 week ultrasound and that keeps me sane for a little bit longer. :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

I felt tempted to ask at fybeca or pharmacys... I'm nuts, when I want something I want it now :brat: I'm serious. Like, suddenly I stand up, say "I'm going to cut my hair really short" and I start walking to the beauty salon. I'm that crazy... So I'm feeling kinda powerless to not be able to find it here! :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I guess you could ask but I really doubt that you will find any, and if you do it will most likely be really expensive! Let me know! Or just buy the ebay one and wait!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Just wanted to share this article with you ladies, I though it was funny!

https://skepchick.org/2010/02/what-pregnant-women-wont-tell-you-ever/


----------



## pola17

Lol Borr!! I like the article! Very realistic!

As for the Doppler I know if I find it here, it might be expensive... You know how "ratas" they can be! :/


----------



## more babies

Good luck telling everyone Crystal!

DH just told his father yesterday after the scan just because he started asking lots of questions about why he's been going to the doctors so much. :haha: I'm not sure when I want to tell my daughters although I know they'll be excited but they'll also start telling anyone and everyone so I want to make sure I'm ready for that. Really have no desire to tell my mother because you never know what reaction you'll get and most of the time it doesn't seem to be the one you want. We have a weird relationship, better then it use to be but still weird. But after our scan yesterday and seeing everything looks good it def makes me want to tell people now instead of waiting. Then again at the same time I'm afraid of jinxing it! I know I sound crazy :wacko:


----------



## twinkletots

I am looking at my pic and think my bean looks a bit like a gremlin!


----------



## more babies

borr.dg.baby said:


> Just wanted to share this article with you ladies, I though it was funny!
> 
> https://skepchick.org/2010/02/what-pregnant-women-wont-tell-you-ever/

:haha: that was too funny! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Have any of you had mucus like discharge? I have had some on and off for the past couple weeks and wondered if it could be bits of the mucus plug even tho I'm 9 weeks? My dr didn't seem too concerned


----------



## Crystal5483

Jolley yes it's like ewcm almost. And it's normal.


----------



## twinkletots

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Have any of you had mucus like discharge? I have had some on and off for the past couple weeks and wondered if it could be bits of the mucus plug even tho I'm 9 weeks? My dr didn't seem too concerned

I had that for a couple of days around 8-9 weeks but had a scan today and all well so think it's pretty normal


----------



## Scottish

Wow amazing scan twinkletots it's fab to see ! Bet you are so relieved,

Jolly girl I still get lots of creamy discharge which I've had since implantation and this is normal to have in pregnancy. I notice the more active I am in the day the more discharge I have ( sorry guys tmi I know) xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

twinkletots your picture is the most adorable! How far along were you?? OMG now I can't wait until my scan :)

Jolley I have a ton of discharge, all sorts, I am no longer surprised by anything I see down there lol I have no idea about the plug, I didn't even know you get discharge from it?


----------



## twinkletots

Thanks ladies. 
Borr, I am 10weeks 4 days going by my LMP but scan measured at 11 weeks. It is actually starting to look like a baby!
Also agree there is a whole host of stuff goes on down there but as long as there is no blood I am hoping it's normal!

Yes Scottish it was such a relief to see bean wriggling. DH and I were holding our breath for first second or 2 waiting for scanner to say all was well. Every day is another step closer to meeting our bubs.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks for the replies. Yeah it's so gross/weird..it literally looks like a booger! Tmi sorry haha


----------



## borr.dg.baby

It looks perfectly like a baby, it's adorable!


----------



## Sooz

yellow CM is considered one of the most sure fire pregnancy signs amongst my friends on here, I first saw some at 10dpo and promptly panicked knowing it meant I was probably duffed! I find some every day now.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hello Ladies! 

I am literally only able to get on here about once a week right now due to craziness at work and with life in general but always want to pop in and touch base with everyone.

I am so sorry to everyone who has experienced a loss, (Hopin, Charlie, Anchor, Swan). I am sending you huge :hugs:, you are all in my thoughts.

Congrats to everyone on the beautiful scans! (Crystal, Bella, Lolpants and Morebabies)! :happydance:

Sorry to everyone who has been feeling sick as well. This week I was actually off for two days as I felt so exhausted and just plain gross. I find on days that I exercise I seem to have a bit more energy so I will have to try and motivate myself to keep up my regular routine. 

Other than that, my first scan is tomorrow. I am definitely feeling a mixture of excitement and pure terror, especially after all of the MMCs that seem to have been happening here lately. If you could all keep me and my little beanie boo in your thoughts tomorrow, I would really appreciate it. I will try to find time to come on here tomorrow and update everyone.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Best of luck Mrs. Eddie! I can't wait to see the pics! :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Mrs. Eddie so great to hear from you! I've been thinking of you lately and hoping all has been well since you haven't been on here. Good luck at you scan tomorrow!! I also got scared before mine with all the recent losses and luckily everything ended up being ok. Looking forward to hearing how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## Barhanita

Good luck Mrs. Eddie!!


----------



## pola17

Good luck mrs Eddie!!!


----------



## mama d

Back on bedrest for me...I had another "episode" last night (as they call it). This stupid hematoma is enough to make me nuts. Anyway, baby looked great and measured perfect so he/she is still oblivious to it all. Doctor just wants me to "make it over the hump" to second tri and she'll feel more confident. So, stuck at home for at least another week until my follow-up next Thursday. 

Come on second tri...hurry up and get here already. :wacko:


----------



## mama d

GL Mrs. Eddie. Can't wait to see your scan pic!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I'm sorry mama d! thankfully these last few weeks will go by fast!


----------



## onebumpplease

Gosh mama d. What does that actually mean, when are you allowed out of bed, is it purely for bathroom breaks?


----------



## pola17

Ohhhh mama d! I know bed rest can be frustrating... It helped me to have many DVDs around!!!
The week will go fast! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Aw, thanks you all for the well wishes, it really helps! :hugs: You are all wonderful!

So sorry to hear Mama D! Try your best to enjoy bed rest, (maybe catch up on some favourite shows or start watching some new ones)...


----------



## mama d

Thanks ladies! Modified means I can sit up, move around a bit, etc...I don't have to be horizontal at all times. I'll still work. I can work from home so that makes things easier. I'm just frustrated!! I have a feeling I'll be on here a lot! :)


----------



## Scottish

Mamad Bed rest sounds good to me right now, I feel like I need it lol I am moving house just now and things are so hectic!!! 
I hope the week passes quick for you :)


----------



## lolpants

Good to hear you're feeling positive Charlie :hugs:

Funny link borg :haha::thumbup:

Jolley I get it too - tis normal :)

GL for tomorrow Mrs. Eddie!

Fab pic twinkle!! 

:hugs: mama

Lol xx


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey could you move my due date to the 11 baby is three days behind which actually lines up perfect with when I ovulated. Will post pic of new scan soon.


----------



## onebumpplease

Bed rest would b a nightmare for me, I'm only working as a temp teacher and wouldn't earn a penny! Am pretty much on bed rest when I am at home s sooooo tired, can't describe how out of it I feel.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

That's great Matt's girl!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Beemama321

mama d said:


> Back on bedrest for me...I had another "episode" last night (as they call it). This stupid hematoma is enough to make me nuts. Anyway, baby looked great and measured perfect so he/she is still oblivious to it all. Doctor just wants me to "make it over the hump" to second tri and she'll feel more confident. So, stuck at home for at least another week until my follow-up next Thursday.
> 
> Come on second tri...hurry up and get here already. :wacko:

Sorry to hear your hematoma is acting up. At 8w4d I had a pretty good bleed and they found a subchorionic hematoma. Scary! Now just spotting here and there but I'm on FULL bed rest, have been since the bleed. Two more weeks and hopefully I can get off it. The twins looks great and don't seem affected by it, and the hematoma doesn't look to be affecting much of the placenta. Wishing you the best! :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Sorry Mama D but I think it's a good thing for you!!

We told DD tonight! She was SO excited and kept talking about it ALL NIGHT! Then she asked "how did it get in there?!?" And we simply responded "love and a bit of magic" I'm definitely not starting the birds and the bees convo at she 6!

Now hoping that we get the same reaction tomorrow from the rest of the family!


----------



## Scottish

That's great crystal! I can't wait to tell my dd who's 9! She is always hassling me for a sister and I think she will be over the moon! Just waiting till scan then I will tell her :)


----------



## twinkletots

Great ur daughter is so excited crystal! And like your explanation of how it got there! Pretty much the truth.
I am also excited to tell dd, she is one of the few her age we know with no sibling and think she will be delighted.
Hanging off for next scan tho which is still 2 and half weeks away.

Sorry for you ladies with bleeds but sounds like your babies are doing just fine so hang in there!


----------



## Angelmarie

@ Mama D. I totally empathise. With my last pregnancy I bled so heavily (was more than soaking a pad an hour at one point. Sorry TMI) and cramping so badly I was on full bedrest for over ten weeks. It started ok but soon got old and frustrating. This forum was a big help! But there's only so much reading and watching tv you can do before you go stir crazy. 
I'm pleased to hear you can work from home that will help take yor mind off things. 
Thankfully, this time around, despite my hematoma, my doc hasn't put me in bedrest. That would change if I had a big bleed though so I'm praying it resolves as bedrest with my 3 year old around would be an impossibility. 

Good luck Hun!

@ Crystal- great news your DD is so excited! How did the rest of the family respond?


----------



## mama d

Is anyone else on progesterone? If so, when did/are you stopping? Before my bleed on Thursday the doctor had told me to go down to once every other day and then stop completely at 12 weeks (next week). I'm so nervous!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I was on progesterone from about 6 weeks until 9 weeks. I was taken off at 8 weeks but after they found the hematoma was put back on it for another week. At my last appointment at 10 weeks the doctor said it was fine and I didn't need it anymore and that the placenta is taking over any time now. I was put on it because mine was decreasing, not because it was really low so I don't know I guess I just needed a boost.


----------



## mama d

Hmmm, my progesterone has been fine all along. I always take it 1 day following my IUi as just an added boost. I'm sure it's safe to go off of it but it just sounds scary. I feel like its my safety blanket and I've read that women with hematomas at any stage are often given progesterone therapy to support the baby. I have an appointment next Thursday so I think I'll continue taking it every day until then. It can't hurt.


----------



## mommy247

Do any of you lady take the gummy prenatal vitamins? I bought some yesterday since my fiancés dog at all of the rest of my prenatals. I must say I think I might just pay 12 bucks for prenatals if they don't make me feel as sick as the ones the doctor prescribed. I just don't want to lose any vitamins by switching since im sure all prenatals are different. 

https://www.nnpvitamins.com/vitafusion/prenatal-gummy-vitamins.php

the link I just posted are the gummy vitamins I just bought and started using along with all the information.

they do not contain iron but im not worried about that since the MW prescribed me separate iron pills to take since I am anemic.

just read it is all natural which is also a plus


----------



## Barhanita

I am not taking the vitamines at all, because they make me sick. Just folic acid. My doctor is ok with that.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I was switched from just folic acid to a pregnancy vitamin that's nasty. So far I have been able to keep it down and soon (hopefully) the sickness will be gone and I will continue to take them.

About the progesterone mama d I would continue to take it until your appointment if it keeps you feeling safe. I have actually not felt a difference since I stopped taking it so I didn't really mind. At first I didn't want to get off it because I was scared but I decided I had to trust my doctor and so far so good. It does not hurt to take it longer, I don't know about the hematoma and the progesterone, when they found my hematoma they told me to take it for 5 more days but my hematoma is really really small. Maybe you can ask your doctor about it and keep taking it until then. :flower:


I did a little belly picture progression... do you ladies think there is something there??


----------



## mommy247

Barhanita said:


> I am not taking the vitamines at all, because they make me sick. Just folic acid. My doctor is ok with that.

I wish I didn't have to take them but my diet isn't really that perfect at the moment and I also HATE milk and yogurt. Im trying really hard to change my diet as best I can. I just feel like the baby wouldn't get everything he needs and something would go wrong. Im a very paranoid person.


----------



## mommy247

borr.dg.baby said:


> I was switched from just folic acid to a pregnancy vitamin that's nasty. So far I have been able to keep it down and soon (hopefully) the sickness will be gone and I will continue to take them.
> 
> About the progesterone mama d I would continue to take it until your appointment if it keeps you feeling safe. I have actually not felt a difference since I stopped taking it so I didn't really mind. At first I didn't want to get off it because I was scared but I decided I had to trust my doctor and so far so good. It does not hurt to take it longer, I don't know about the hematoma and the progesterone, when they found my hematoma they told me to take it for 5 more days but my hematoma is really really small. Maybe you can ask your doctor about it and keep taking it until then. :flower:
> 
> 
> I did a little belly picture progression... do you ladies think there is something there??
> 
> View attachment 547819

awwww !! your showing!! :happydance:


----------



## more babies

Crystal that's great your daughter was so excited! I think mine will be too since they talk about it all the time. Although I also think DD2 is going to be jealous once the baby arrives as she's a bit of a cling on/leech. :haha:

Borr definitely see progression! Great idea to take weekly pictures. I hope to remember to do that once something starts to change.


----------



## MzMcCray

I can't wait til I can feel my baby move around maybe then I won't stress about everything, Just a BM and when I wiped there was pink blood on the paper sorry if TMI I know it can happen because of straining but it still scares me so bad and makes me worry :(


----------



## Crystal5483

mama d said:


> Is anyone else on progesterone? If so, when did/are you stopping? Before my bleed on Thursday the doctor had told me to go down to once every other day and then stop completely at 12 weeks (next week). I'm so nervous!

Mama D ... I'm on Crinone progesterone and I'm on it until 12 weeks. Initially it was 10 but at week 8 it was only 18 so they said to continue until week 12.


----------



## pola17

mama d said:


> Is anyone else on progesterone? If so, when did/are you stopping? Before my bleed on Thursday the doctor had told me to go down to once every other day and then stop completely at 12 weeks (next week). I'm so nervous!

Ive been taking progesterone (200mg) a day since my 5th week, as it was too low... My doctor asked me to take it until I passed the 12th week...
Maybe the reason I was asked to keep taking it, its because later on, they found an hematoma, and also a mioma, so they´re considering my pregnancy, a high risk one! :wacko:


----------



## mama d

Thanks for the advice on the progesterone ladies! I think I'll stay on it until my 12-week appointment on Thursday. :)

Crystal, your daughter is at such a perfect age for a new sibling! So cute how excited she is. Oh hey, what did your doc say the other day about meds?


----------



## lolpants

I told my DD - she kinda gets it - she wants a baby sister so she can play barbie!! She is only 2 yrs 2 mths old!! :)

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

My DD is too young to get it really, she gives the baby kisses and points at my tummy and says baby but at the scan she was totally uninterested and also with the doppler. She'll be 26 months when this one arrives. I think she'll get more aware as the pregnancy hopefully progresses.


----------



## amethyst77

Hi ladies
Can I join you please? 
My IVF miracle is due on August 23rd :)
x


----------



## bella21

hi amethyst! welcome and congrats !! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome amethyst!! :hi: Congratulations!


----------



## JenzyKY

mommy247 said:


> Do any of you lady take the gummy prenatal vitamins? I bought some yesterday since my fiancés dog at all of the rest of my prenatals. I must say I think I might just pay 12 bucks for prenatals if they don't make me feel as sick as the ones the doctor prescribed. I just don't want to lose any vitamins by switching since im sure all prenatals are different.
> 
> https://www.nnpvitamins.com/vitafusion/prenatal-gummy-vitamins.php
> 
> the link I just posted are the gummy vitamins I just bought and started using along with all the information.
> 
> they do not contain iron but im not worried about that since the MW prescribed me separate iron pills to take since I am anemic.
> 
> just read it is all natural which is also a plus

I take those. I find them much cheaper at drugstore.com with my ebates and shoprunner... They taste ok and it's nice to not swallow a huge pill. They don't have calcium either FYI.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

welcome and congrats amethyst :)


----------



## Mattsgirl

I take the gummy's too. I find them way easier to take since I'm such a wimp at taking pills. Plus they smell way better than the other ones. I also have to take separate iron that my doctor prescribed but even if the gummy's had iron in them it wouldn't be enough, I would still have to take more. But as long as you get enough calcium in your regular diet these are perfect. Even if you don't they have gummy calcium as well.

Here is my 9+2 scan pics.
 



Attached Files:







SCAN0002.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 8









SCAN0003.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 7









SCAN0004.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Adorable pics!!!


----------



## amethyst77

Lovely pics Mattsgirl :)


----------



## lolpants

Welcome and congrats amethyst :happydance:

Congrats Mattsgirl!!

Just started getting really really sharp and uncomfortable pains in my lower tummy :( Hoping it's that I just need a BM! Got another half hr in work - can't wait to get home!

Lol xx


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies! 

Wanted to quickly pop on to let you all know that the scan today went fantastic! Got to see Bubs and here it's wonderful little heartbeat. :happydance:

We're measuring two days ahead (EDD is now August 21). I will try and post some pics tomorrow. 

Thank you all again for your kind wishes, I can't tell you how much of a comfort it was to know that you all had my back!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Great news Mrs Eddie!!!! :happydance: Did you get pics?


----------



## amethyst77

That's great MrsEddie :thumbup:


----------



## Angelmarie

Welcome Amethyst!

Great news on the scans front too, mrseddie! 

Hope your pains subside, Lolpants. Put your feet up as soon as you get in! :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Wooo hoooo!! congrats Mrs Eddie!! :happydance:


I can confirm pain was just needing the loo! :blush::haha:

*PHEW*

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

That's great news Mrs. Eddie!!! :happydance:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

lolpants i get terrible pains almost like the start of mc every time i need a BM , still worries me a little though

great news mrs eddie :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Just wanted to share another funny picture I found in a blog




:haha::haha:


----------



## lolpants

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> lolpants i get terrible pains almost like the start of mc every time i need a BM , still worries me a little though

The pains did almost feel like my MC from last yr!! Was bricking it - had such an easy ride so far and the successful scan made me so comfortable and confident with this pregnancy that was a total shock to start feeling pain!! 


borg :haha::thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

borr.dg.baby said:


> Just wanted to share another funny picture I found in a blog
> 
> 
> View attachment 548057
> 
> 
> :haha::haha:

lol, good one! :rofl:


----------



## readynwilling

amethyst77 said:


> Hi ladies
> Can I join you please?
> My IVF miracle is due on August 23rd :)
> x


Hey Amethyst77 :wave: i know you from Dream's journal :hugs: A HUGE congrats to you! I love to see the LTTTC girls in here :happydance: It makes me happy whenever someone who has been trying a long time gets their :bfp:


----------



## amethyst77

readynwilling said:


> amethyst77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> Can I join you please?
> My IVF miracle is due on August 23rd :)
> x
> 
> 
> Hey Amethyst77 :wave: i know you from Dream's journal :hugs: A HUGE congrats to you! I love to see the LTTTC girls in here :happydance: It makes me happy whenever someone who has been trying a long time gets their :bfp:Click to expand...

Hi :wave:
Thank you soooo much- completely over the moon :)
:happydance:
x


----------



## swanxxsong

First of all, thanks for your kind words ladies. :hugs: My d&c went very well and I am having minimal pain and minimal bleeding. Physically I am feeling well. Emotionally I am taking it one day at a time. I am going on the pill when I go for my two week post-op appointment. We weren't TTC with this pregnancy, so we are going to WTT until fall or winter of this year, probably. I feel the need to take time to heal. :) I have faith that when God wants it to happen, it will -- and right now I'm just too scared to start trying again. 

I wish you all the best in your pregnancies, and am keeping FX for all of you to have wonderfully healthy babies! :) 

Also, I have a Doppler I got for very little $$ off Craigslist and LOVED it with my little girl. :thumbup: I definitely found checking I'm periodically had put me at ease!


----------



## littleone2010

Great news mrs Eddie and gorgeous pics matts girl I can't wait for my scan on Wednesday..!!! Xxx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Swan I am so glad you are feeling better!! :hugs:

I hope for a good physical and emotional recovery and that you get your rainbow baby! :flower:


----------



## lolpants

All the best for when you TTC swan :hug: :dust:

Lol xx


----------



## littleone2010

All the best to you swan I hope you recover and heal emotionally an physically and I'm sure you will. Well done on being so very strong. Lots of hugs xx


----------



## Beemama321

JenzyKY said:


> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you lady take the gummy prenatal vitamins? I bought some yesterday since my fiancés dog at all of the rest of my prenatals. I must say I think I might just pay 12 bucks for prenatals if they don't make me feel as sick as the ones the doctor prescribed. I just don't want to lose any vitamins by switching since im sure all prenatals are different.
> 
> https://www.nnpvitamins.com/vitafusion/prenatal-gummy-vitamins.php
> 
> the link I just posted are the gummy vitamins I just bought and started using along with all the information.
> 
> they do not contain iron but im not worried about that since the MW prescribed me separate iron pills to take since I am anemic.
> 
> just read it is all natural which is also a plus
> 
> I take those. I find them much cheaper at drugstore.com with my ebates and shoprunner... They taste ok and it's nice to not swallow a huge pill. They don't have calcium either FYI.Click to expand...

My hubby got me these gummies about 2 weeks ago. Way better than the big pill that kept making me sick. I love them!


----------



## brittani

I had my first scan yesterday 1/11/13. We got to see the babies heart beating, it was so amazing. Both me and DH teared up, I can't believe I have a little human being growing inside me. 

Sorry for all of the losses recently, big hugs to all of you.
 



Attached Files:







photo (12).jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bella21

beautiful scans ladies!!!! 

mrs eddie so glad all went well :hugs:

borr - lmao!!! love it!


anyone else's boobs itching like crazy? :blush: geez its getting annoying! lol


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

great scan brittani :)

ive noticed the last few days my sickness has gone :) im really happy about that, its been making me feel so crap xx


----------



## ZooMa

If this is what pregnancy is like for the first 2 months, I shudder to think how the next 6-7 are going to go!

It's now 2:30 AM and I'm pretty awake from 1) having to get up to go pee (first time of a few tonight), and 2) realizing I MUST EAT NOW and fixing myself some fried rice, egg, cheese and avocado. Mmm.

Tonight I couldn't stop crying as dinner. Husband was wonderful - especially when I gave him permission to laugh. I think I was crying because I had been feeling crappy all day, and even though it was a beautiful late spring-like day here, I could barely make it out of the house for a short walk. Also, I was so hungry but he willingly fixed a fabulous, balanced dinner for me without one ounce of help on my part. I felt so guilty and bleh and started bawling. He is wonderful; I am so lucky.

I read somewhere that this is the most hormonal we have been since puberty -- ah, now I get it! I don't wish to go through that again!

Why was I under the impression I was supposed to enjoy pregnancy, feel great, vibrant, alive, in awe? I just feel like crap too much of the time. I know I don't have it as bad as some. Sometimes I feel perfectly normal - but when I feel bad I feel miserable for no specific reason. (TMI alert -->) I've realized that any additional pressure in the gut can make me feel ill, so I'm in the bathroom multiple times a day trying to "relieve the pressure" - but it doesn't always work.

August, get here quick!

Of course, then we'll have a newborn, and that's going to be a whole new kind of hard!

Remind me why I signed up for this again? 

Ok, enough venting. Thanks for listening. H&H 9 months to us all!


----------



## amethyst77

bella21 said:


> beautiful scans ladies!!!!
> 
> mrs eddie so glad all went well :hugs:
> 
> borr - lmao!!! love it!
> 
> 
> anyone else's boobs itching like crazy? :blush: geez its getting annoying! lol

Yes, my boobs, in fact my whole body, is itching like crazy!! It' s driving me mad!! I just have to keep putting moisturiser on.


----------



## mac1979

ZooMa said:


> If this is what pregnancy is like for the first 2 months, I shudder to think how the next 6-7 are going to go!
> 
> It's now 2:30 AM and I'm pretty awake from 1) having to get up to go pee (first time of a few tonight), and 2) realizing I MUST EAT NOW and fixing myself some fried rice, egg, cheese and avocado. Mmm.
> 
> Tonight I couldn't stop crying as dinner. Husband was wonderful - especially when I gave him permission to laugh. I think I was crying because I had been feeling crappy all day, and even though it was a beautiful late spring-like day here, I could barely make it out of the house for a short walk. Also, I was so hungry but he willingly fixed a fabulous, balanced dinner for me without one ounce of help on my part. I felt so guilty and bleh and started bawling. He is wonderful; I am so lucky.
> 
> I read somewhere that this is the most hormonal we have been since puberty -- ah, now I get it! I don't wish to go through that again!
> 
> Why was I under the impression I was supposed to enjoy pregnancy, feel great, vibrant, alive, in awe? I just feel like crap too much of the time. I know I don't have it as bad as some. Sometimes I feel perfectly normal - but when I feel bad I feel miserable for no specific reason. (TMI alert -->) I've realized that any additional pressure in the gut can make me feel ill, so I'm in the bathroom multiple times a day trying to "relieve the pressure" - but it doesn't always work.
> 
> August, get here quick!
> 
> Of course, then we'll have a newborn, and that's going to be a whole new kind of hard!
> 
> Remind me why I signed up for this again?
> 
> Ok, enough venting. Thanks for listening. H&H 9 months to us all!

Me too. To everything. I've even cried for the same reason in occasion.


----------



## littleone2010

Oh yeah I've been a right old cry baby, it's starting to get a bit easier not to cry over everything For methough xxx


----------



## twinkletots

I have actually become the opposite and totally unemotional! Went to see a film with friends and the three if them were bawling their eyes out and not a single tear from me! Has my heart turned to stone?!
Having said I have no emotions, I get seriously angry all the time and can't seem to control it.

Aagh the joys of hormones


----------



## borr.dg.baby

brittani great scan!!


Zooma I feel the same way, I really feel my emotions are out of control. I bought a doppler and DH was not happy because he thinks I will obsess and he says "pregnancy is a beautiful moment not a stressful one", and I started bawling my eyes out, I know he means well and he clearly corrected himself and said "Ok pregnancy is horrible" but I guess to him is a beautiful moment because he gets the scans and that's it. He has been wonderful getting me food and staying away from food that makes me sick. I am just so sensitive that I feel I will cry any minute, any where, for no reason. 

The good news is that we are almost done with 1st Trimester, and I hope things get better in 2nd Trimester


----------



## lolpants

Ace scan Brit!!! :thumbup:

:hugs: Zooma - we'll get through it!!

Lol xx


----------



## Crystal5483

So we told His family yesterday and announced it on Facebook ... 

His mom cried tears of joy and his whole family was in shock! 

My grandmother cried when I told her the due date as its the day my mom passed away in 2010. 

And my grandpa and uncle were thrilled.

Overall it was a positive uplifting day and I won't ever forget it :)

And DD keeps saying she can't wait for the baby to come!


----------



## mama d

Crystal5483 said:


> So we told His family yesterday and announced it on Facebook ...
> 
> His mom cried tears of joy and his whole family was in shock!
> 
> My grandmother cried when I told her the due date as its the day my mom passed away in 2010.
> 
> And my grandpa and uncle were thrilled.
> 
> Overall it was a positive uplifting day and I won't ever forget it :)
> 
> And DD keeps saying she can't wait for the baby to come!

Awwwwwww, sounds beautiful!


----------



## Crystal5483

So we told His family yesterday and announced it on Facebook ... 

His mom cried tears of joy and his whole family was in shock! 

My grandmother cried when I told her the due date as its the day my mom passed away in 2010. 

And my grandpa and uncle were thrilled.

Overall it was a positive uplifting day and I won't ever forget it :)

And DD keeps saying she can't wait for the baby to come!


----------



## lolpants

Crystal5483 said:


> So we told His family yesterday and announced it on Facebook ...
> 
> His mom cried tears of joy and his whole family was in shock!
> 
> My grandmother cried when I told her the due date as its the day my mom passed away in 2010.
> 
> And my grandpa and uncle were thrilled.
> 
> Overall it was a positive uplifting day and I won't ever forget it :)
> 
> And DD keeps saying she can't wait for the baby to come!

:thumbup: yey! 

Lol xx


----------



## twinkletots

That's a lovely reaction crystal! You must be delighted


----------



## Crystal5483

Twinkle I'm just like you... I get angry :) lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh that's great Crystal!!! It's so much fun telling the family! I loved it also!


----------



## amethyst77

How exciting Crystal x


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay Crystal!!! 

Haha I get angry easily too. It usually revolves around work as a too hard assignment makes me crampy and I spot the next day. I cry over anything. Crazy hormones.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

aww that's lovely crystal :) its always nice when family are exited/supportive x


----------



## CordeliaJ

I'm fretting about my midwife appointment tomorrow. I really don't want to be weighed or have my bmi taken. I know I'm not overweight, although when I last had my bmi taken it was when I was in the middle of a year long intensive fitness regime, and it still put me slightly in the overweight catergory - the massive medical flaw with bmi being that it can't distinguish between visceral fat and subcutaneous fat (useful huh). 
Anyway, I make a point of not weighing myself, and not obsessing about weight. When I was told years ago by a nurse that I was overweight according to bmi (during the fitness regime I mentioned) it made me obsess even more and stress out. My mum is obsessed with weight and I just don't want to be one of those people, and I especially don't want to pass that sort of mental attitude down to my children.

Ok sorry I seem to have made this longer than it needed to be! Anyway, my point is that I don't want to be weighed tomorrow, and I don't want her calculating my bmi and especially don't want to be told my bmi. Can anyone tell me whether the midwife is likely to talk about it? I'm sure she will weigh me anyway, but I just don't know the protocol and what to expect. I don't reckon I'll sleep much tonight because I can't get it off my mind. :(


----------



## EleanorRigby

I'm so flaky trying to keep up with this thread! 

Cordelia - I guess you could say for personal reasons you'd prefer she didn't tell you what you weigh nor discuss it unless there was some medical need to do so? Good luck and hope you can relax and get some sleep.

Crystal - glad you had such lovely responses to announcing your pregnancy.

I have booking in appt on 23/1 and 12 week scan (might be 13 weeks I think) on 8/2. Am very tired still and occasionally quite nauseous esp when I'm hungry. I've totally lost my work mojo too!!


----------



## amethyst77

Cordelia- I don't know whether the MW weighs you or not. I hope your appointment goes ok.
I am stressing about being weighed too, as I am overweight and got my bmi down for my IVF treatment, but it's creeping back up again.
x


----------



## amethyst77

EleanorRigby said:


> I'm so flaky trying to keep up with this thread!
> 
> Cordelia - I guess you could say for personal reasons you'd prefer she didn't tell you what you weigh nor discuss it unless there was some medical need to do so? Good luck and hope you can relax and get some sleep.
> 
> Crystal - glad you had such lovely responses to announcing your pregnancy.
> 
> I have booking in appt on 23/1 and 12 week scan (might be 13 weeks I think) on 8/2. Am very tired still and occasionally quite nauseous esp when I'm hungry. I've totally lost my work mojo too!!

I think I am a week behind you then... I feel exactly the same, although enjoying work- it's making the time go quicker!!


----------



## Sooz

Your BMI gets recorded in your notes. I was only weighed twice in my last pregnancy at booking in and my 36 week appointment. The latter one is to help with the administration of drugs and anesthetic in labour, for dosage calculations.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Cordelia maybe you can tell her you don't want to discuss the weight unless there is a medical need to?? 

I have my 12 week scan on the 22nd!!!! 9 more days!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

I get weighed at every appointment!


----------



## pola17

Crystal5483 said:


> I get weighed at every appointment!

Me too! That's why I know I gained a kilo by 7 weeks! :dohh:


----------



## JenzyKY

Yeah I get weighed every time too


----------



## amethyst77

borr.dg.baby said:


> I have my 12 week scan on the 22nd!!!! 9 more days!!!

Oooh so exciting!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I can't wait to tell friends..we have already told our families but waiting til the 2nd tri to tell other people. 

I've been feeling pretty crampy today and my lower back hurts..I have been feeling both of those alot with this pregnancy an sometimes it's hard to not worry!


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> I can't wait to tell friends..we have already told our families but waiting til the 2nd tri to tell other people.
> 
> I've been feeling pretty crampy today and my lower back hurts..I have been feeling both of those alot with this pregnancy an sometimes it's hard to not worry!

Oh yeah, it´s hard not to worry... everytime I feel this, I cant help myself but to worry!

Im dying to tell my friends and everyone! Second tri feels so far away!!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

pola17 said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait to tell friends..we have already told our families but waiting til the 2nd tri to tell other people.
> 
> I've been feeling pretty crampy today and my lower back hurts..I have been feeling both of those alot with this pregnancy an sometimes it's hard to not worry!
> 
> Oh yeah, it´s hard not to worry... everytime I feel this, I cant help myself but to worry!
> 
> Im dying to tell my friends and everyone! Second tri feels so far away!!!Click to expand...

Yea darn cramps and backache! Haha

I know I feel like time is going by so slow!!


----------



## pola17

Yes, specially when on scans they tech says Im more far, and then OB/GYN doesnt agree and makes me go back! :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

pola17 said:


> Yes, specially when on scans they tech says Im more far, and then OB/GYN doesnt agree and makes me go back! :haha:

Haha yea that would get frustrating! :)

I'm using my heating pad on my back and it seems to be helping


----------



## pola17

I use DH to give me massage! :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha good idea I might have to steal your idea :) lol


----------



## mac1979

Hey ladies, I have had diarrhea since Thursday-ish (it only happens twice a day). I lost my list of safe meds I got from my doctor, does anybody know if there is anything safe to take during pregnancy for this? The BRAT diet isn't helping much. I have been drinking a lot of Gatorade and water so I am not too worried about getting dehydrated.


----------



## mama d

mac1979 said:


> Hey ladies, I have had diarrhea since Thursday-ish (it only happens twice a day). I lost my list of safe meds I got from my doctor, does anybody know if there is anything safe to take during pregnancy for this? The BRAT diet isn't helping much. I have been drinking a lot of Gatorade and water so I am not too worried about getting dehydrated.

My doctors list says Imodium AD and Kaopectate are ok if the BRAT diet doesn't work alone.


----------



## readynwilling

They weigh you every appt in Canada :(

Mac - hope u feel better soon. I'm not sure what meds are safe tho. Motherrisk.org is a great website for questions about what's safe HTH


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Get well soon Mac

I had a good eating day... until about 15 mins ago when everything went back out!!!! :sick:

They weigh me at every appointment also!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Mac I'm not sure what is safe but I hope you get better soon! Try eating some canned pumpkin maybe that will help...you could add some butter and salt?


----------



## pola17

I was about to say something similar a JolleyGirl (not knowing, but wishing you to get well soon)

:hugs: So I mean this: Get well soon! Here, a get well flower! :flower:


----------



## bella21

Pola remember that weird pain you were talking about that you got in your butt??? :haha: well I was at work today and it happened to me!!!! I literally was like ohhhh so this is what she was talking about! lmao I had to tell you!


twinkletots im also a moody cranky mess! i try to not be but its too hard so i just stay cranky haha

mac and borr hope you both feel better! 

They also have been weighing me at every appointment :)


----------



## lolpants

I got weighed and as expected had a high BMI :( means I have to have consultant led care(which I begged them not to put me down for as I had such a easy, drug free labor with Phoebe) :dohh: ... also means I get an extra GTT test for diabetes and an appointment to look at my back, its to do with the spacing of my veins and how easy it would be to get tap in for if I needed epidural... last time they discovered I would need it put in straight away, but as I was only in labor 12 mins they never got the chance! :haha:

Hope you both feel better asap Mac and Jolley 

Lol xx


----------



## twinkletots

Sorry to you ladies feeling a bit :sick:

Do you girls know why they weigh you at every appointment? Seems a bit over the top. I have been weighed once and as far as I know that will be it!


----------



## CordeliaJ

Well, she weighed me, couldn't help seeing the scales, and it was 5 kilos more than the last time a few years ago (although I think most of that is breasts and bloating tbh). She was about to tell me my BMI, so I just said, please don't tell me. She said "oh don't worry you're fine, perfectly normal range, especially for your height" (I'm 5'8), but...I saw her write the bmi number down and from what I remember about bmi numbers, it was definitely at least one over the normal range. Oh well, at least she was nice enough to lie :) x


----------



## Crystal5483

The first thing they do at every appointment whether pregnancy or normal doc appointment is weigh you here.


----------



## Sooz

I haven't even been weighed extra with the HG even though my doctor said she could see I had lost weight (I'm down half a stone right now). Isn't it weird! My BMI at booking in was 20.5, whatever that means.


----------



## Crystal5483

So I think I had multiple dreams about this baby being a boy! I definitely had one dream about it being a boy... lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I got weighed on my first appointment so he could know where I start on the pregnancy. On the second one I got weighed because I had lost weigh, 5 kilos in that month. I think they weigh you to make sure you are gaining or losing weigh in a healthy way, not too much or too little since it's important for baby.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh Crystal how cute! I wonder if your dream is right! I wish I had dreams about my baby :(


----------



## JenzyKY

Officially decided I hate my job. I have yet again a stupid hard assignment. I've cramped a lot and spotted. They don't freaking care! I HATE IT. Guess they want me to have a NICU baby too. 

Sorry, I am almost in tears for the hundredth time at work.

ETA: Had my scream and cry at home. Maybe it'll get better.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

i get weighed at every appt here too which is every other week!!


----------



## more babies

Congrats to everyone who has had scans recently! I love the frontal pictures!

I also get weighed at every appointment. It actually turned out I had lost 4 lbs in the 3 weeks between appointments.

I can't wait until this pregnancy starts to feel more real. Right now its all just sore boobs, being tired and not feeling well. I'm looking forward to a bump and being able to feel the baby moving. I laid down and tried to feel around for some sort of bump or something but couldn't find anything. I don't know where these little ones hide in there!


----------



## pola17

bella21 said:


> Pola remember that weird pain you were talking about that you got in your butt??? :haha: well I was at work today and it happened to me!!!! I literally was like ohhhh so this is what she was talking about! lmao I had to tell you!
> 
> 
> twinkletots im also a moody cranky mess! i try to not be but its too hard so i just stay cranky haha
> 
> mac and borr hope you both feel better!
> 
> They also have been weighing me at every appointment :)

:rofl: I know! just to double check I asked my OB/GYN and he said that´s part of the pregnancy package! :haha:


----------



## pola17

JenzyKY said:


> Officially decided I hate my job. I have yet again a stupid hard assignment. I've cramped a lot and spotted. They don't freaking care! I HATE IT. Guess they want me to have a NICU baby too.
> 
> Sorry, I am almost in tears for the hundredth time at work.
> 
> ETA: Had my scream and cry at home. Maybe it'll get better.

:hugs: totally get ya!! is there a way you can protect yourself legally?


----------



## readynwilling

I just bought DD a radian RXT (the king of car seats over here LOL) very excited! Maybe i can find another spare $400 by the time this baby is out of their bucket seat to buy them one too :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

That's great ready! 

Jenzy I am sorry you are feeling this way about work, maybe you can talk to your boss and tell her that those types of jobs makes you spot and cramp and that you are scared and see what they say?


----------



## JenzyKY

Thanks girls. I guess I will be talking to them. I can refuse an assignment but then someone else gets screwed over.


----------



## Mattsgirl

I hate screwing over other co workers but when it comes to the health and well being of your baby it doesn't matter. You have to do what you need to to keep your bean safe. They should understand that.


----------



## Crystal5483

Jenzy what do you do for work?


----------



## JenzyKY

I am a nurse and I work at a Neonatal Intensive Care Unit. We are extremely short right now with tons of babies so I get horrible assignments. I work 12 hour night shifts. I definitely overreact a lot as my hormones are completely crazy right now. I came home and immediately screamed and burst into tears. I cried myself to sleep. I am so thankful for my doppler.


----------



## pola17

:hugs: don't cry! :flower:


----------



## lolpants

:hugs: jenzy :flower:

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

:hugs: Jenzy! I agree with the fact that you might need to refuse assignments that are too tough on baby!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

well I have had a hell of a day, DH took our 9 year old to the doctor as he has a rash all over him and his face was all red and he has slapped cheek, which can be dangerous if your pregnant and you get it, so I have to go for a blood test tomorrow morning to check immunity for it. so worried right now :cry:


----------



## pola17

Oh Celtic! :hugs: sounds scary! I'll keep you in mind so your baby, your son and you will be ok! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Oh Celtic! :hugs: sounds scary! I'll keep you in mind so your baby, your son and you will be ok! :hugs: :flower:

Thank you :flower: in hind sight my eldest he is 11 had it over christmas as well!!! Google has not been my friend today !!! thankfullt my son will be ok :flower:


----------



## pola17

Ohhh no!!! Dr google is a big no no! Whenever I search on google, I get all paranoid!!!

Lol, stay away from google! I'm watching you! :haha: (not really, just wanna sound funny lol)


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Ohhh no!!! Dr google is a big no no! Whenever I search on google, I get all paranoid!!!
> 
> Lol, stay away from google! I'm watching you! :haha: (not really, just wanna sound funny lol)

:haha: no more google I promise! found some positive threads on here though so feel a wee bit better!! % seem very low to be passed so FXFXFX I am immune wow as if pregnancy is not a rollercoaster any way!! I am thinking I need another scan to check on baby and make sure he is ok!! 
Thanks for making me laugh Pola :flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

Oh no!! Hope you are immune and everything goes ok!


----------



## CelticNiamh

JenzyKY said:


> Oh no!! Hope you are immune and everything goes ok!

Thanks me to!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Celtic I hope you are imune and can stop worrying and taking care of your poor son!!! Scary! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh no!!! Dr google is a big no no! Whenever I search on google, I get all paranoid!!!
> 
> Lol, stay away from google! I'm watching you! :haha: (not really, just wanna sound funny lol)
> 
> :haha: no more google I promise! found some positive threads on here though so feel a wee bit better!! % seem very low to be passed so FXFXFX I am immune wow as if pregnancy is not a rollercoaster any way!! I am thinking I need another scan to check on baby and make sure he is ok!!
> Thanks for making me laugh Pola :flower:Click to expand...

Ok! You promised!!! O_O I'm waaaatchiiiingggg.. Don't be naughty!


----------



## bella21

Jenzy I'm sorry you're going through that with your job! Id be refusing certain tasks if I were you. Theres already things I'm not doing at my job and I havnt felt the need to explain to anybody why until Im ready to tell them. They may think I'm being lazy right now but that'll change as soon as people know. I think you need to take it easy darling! I know its easier said then done and you may feel bad putting it on other coworkers but its whats best for you and your baby right now!


----------



## Sholi

Crystal5483 said:


> So we told His family yesterday and announced it on Facebook ...
> 
> His mom cried tears of joy and his whole family was in shock!
> 
> My grandmother cried when I told her the due date as its the day my mom passed away in 2010.
> 
> And my grandpa and uncle were thrilled.
> 
> Overall it was a positive uplifting day and I won't ever forget it :)
> 
> And DD keeps saying she can't wait for the baby to come!

That's lovely, i can't wait to tell our next tuesday after the scan. I'm starting to panic about the scan now, even though i had one at 7 weeks and even heard the heartbeat.


----------



## Sholi

bella21 said:


> Jenzy I'm sorry you're going through that with your job! Id be refusing certain tasks if I were you. Theres already things I'm not doing at my job and I havnt felt the need to explain to anybody why until Im ready to tell them. They may think I'm being lazy right now but that'll change as soon as people know. I think you need to take it easy darling! I know its easier said then done and you may feel bad putting it on other coworkers but its whats best for you and your baby right now!

My job is not too bad but at the moment I'm training someone who is just not suitable for the job. I get very frustrated and fed up, but keep it to myself and it's affecting my health. Everyday i leave with a huge headache and when i get home i have a good cry and then the next day it's exactly the same. I'm starting to get quite angry about it because my boss knows i'm pregnant and has the cheek to tell me to calm down. Last time i just turned around and said 'spend all day with her and then tell me to calm down'.


----------



## lolpants

Damn hormones!! Just cried at Jeremy Kyle :cry::dohh:

Lol xx


----------



## Crystal5483

Spent the last two days on my couch as I called out sick yesterday. It's crazy how a cold/sinus issue combined with nausea and a headache can knock a pregnant woman off her feet! 

Now it's back to work and I'd rather just stay home but I really need to save up my time off!


----------



## more babies

Hope you feel better soon Crystal! Ugh I am sick too! Some type of sinus maybe ear infection. I've been miserable these past couple days and I just got over a sinus infection barely a month ago and I've already caught something again. I hate it and haven't slept in days :(


----------



## pola17

Crystal5483 said:


> Spent the last two days on my couch as I called out sick yesterday. It's crazy how a cold/sinus issue combined with nausea and a headache can knock a pregnant woman off her feet!
> 
> Now it's back to work and I'd rather just stay home but I really need to save up my time off!

Get well soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hope you feel better soon ladies not nice feeling ill on top of pregnancy symptoms.

Had my blood test today so now I wait 10 days for results, I asked my mum if she remembered us having it as kids she never heard of it crappy!!! So glad I had done my own reserch and found a great thread on here about it. becuase when I rang the hospital and spoke to my midwife and doctor they did not know to much about it and what the doctor told me was very negative. I would have been in bits today after that phone call, She told me to stay a way from my son :shrug: I would have thought she would have know its to late now once the rash appears your not contageous any more:dohh: I think my 4 year old daughter has it now as well . can not wait to get off this rollercoaster I am on!!!


----------



## more babies

Oh wow celtic! :hugs: how stressful for you! :hugs: I hadn't gone back to catch up on the threads yet. Its so hard having sick kids and then adding you having to worry about yourself because your pregnant doesn't help. Its also really unfortunate you have to wait 10 days to get the results back! Do you have anyone to help you with the kids so you can kind of keep your distance? Good luck!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

more babies said:


> Oh wow celtic! :hugs: how stressful for you! :hugs: I hadn't gone back to catch up on the threads yet. Its so hard having sick kids and then adding you having to worry about yourself because your pregnant doesn't help. Its also really unfortunate you have to wait 10 days to get the results back! Do you have anyone to help you with the kids so you can kind of keep your distance? Good luck!!

Yea my hubby will help, it will be hard so hoping I am immune all ready really hope I had it when I was a kid .


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> Hope you feel better soon ladies not nice feeling ill on top of pregnancy symptoms.
> 
> Had my blood test today so now I wait 10 days for results, I asked my mum if she remembered us having it as kids she never heard of it crappy!!! So glad I had done my own reserch and found a great thread on here about it. becuase when I rang the hospital and spoke to my midwife and doctor they did not know to much about it and what the doctor told me was very negative. I would have been in bits today after that phone call, She told me to stay a way from my son :shrug: I would have thought she would have know its to late now once the rash appears your not contageous any more:dohh: I think my 4 year old daughter has it now as well . can not wait to get off this rollercoaster I am on!!!

Oh, it sucks you have to wait so long! But I'm sure the long wait will be worth it!!!! :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: celtic!

DD fell face first into the corner of an open kitchen drawer last night - massive bruise on her cheek :( and woke up with goopy eyes today - i think the kids at daycare are passing it back and forth.


----------



## pola17

readynwilling said:


> :hugs: celtic!
> 
> DD fell face first into the corner of an open kitchen drawer last night - massive bruise on her cheek :( and woke up with goopy eyes today - i think the kids at daycare are passing it back and forth.

Poor little thing! I hope your DD gets well soon! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I hope you DD gets well soon ready!


----------



## CelticNiamh

readynwilling said:


> :hugs: celtic!
> 
> DD fell face first into the corner of an open kitchen drawer last night - massive bruise on her cheek :( and woke up with goopy eyes today - i think the kids at daycare are passing it back and forth.

Ouch poor thing!


----------



## buttonnose82

hey girls, hope everyone is doing ok! I haven't posted on here in ages 

Sadly, I am in the same boat as Celtic right now, my toddler was diagnosed with slapped cheek on friday and I am having my blood taken tomorrow for the test

Has anyone found babies heartbeat on a doppler yet? I keep trying, caught it for a few seconds on saturday but not found it since, worrying myself when I know the reality is more likely to be that baby is teeny and in a funny position to pick up heartbeat


----------



## mommy247

I know I don't go on here much, but I do read every single post on here. 
Im trying to stay positive as my scan is tomorrow. Since being pregnant every little thing makes me cry and worry. Sorry for all the recent losses on here. :cry: I cant imagine how you feel and I hope you all get your bfps soon!:flower: 

As for everyone who has been dealing with spotting and bleeding. I hope all is well. I remember when I was about 4 months pregnant and had some bleeding. It is scary and frightening... like being pregnant isn't enough right?:haha:

I saw all the scans and they all look so lovely. Hope mine turn out the same way as all of yours and they also are able to see a healthy baby and a nice strong heartbeat!

Also for everyone who has been sick I really hope you all feel better. This winter has been one crazy winter with everyone getting sick back to back. Luckily I was only hit with those one day sickness days a few times.

And as always I will be reading, smiling, crying and laughing with you all! Wish me luck on my scan tomorrow as some of you know I haven't really been feeling all so pregnant for about 3 weeks now. So that scares me... :cry:

I will update :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Good luck to you 2 on your tests :)hope they turn out well

Crystal I know what you mean about the cold..I've had one this week too.

I am having brownish rust colored spotting this morning again...ugh I hate spotting! Automatically makes you freak out


----------



## Sooz

I hope the ladies waiting on immune tests get speedy results and all is well. :hugs:

I found the heart beat on the doppler at 10 weeks and then a few times since but yesterday was really difficult and took two goes as baby was hiding behind my pulse and it was really awkward to separate the two out. Scared me to death if Im honest.


----------



## more babies

Ready hope your daughter gets better soon!

Button hopefully your results come back as you're immune also!

Mommy good luck on your scan tomorrow!

Jolley sorry to head about your spotting. I can imagine seeing that is stressful. I still check every time I go to the bathroom and I only had spotting in the beginning.


----------



## onebumpplease

Celtic and Button, I work one day a week in a school with a child with a suspected case of slapped cheek. I panicked as I'd heard of the complications. Hope you are both immune to alleviate your worry.
I had my scan today, moved forward to 11+4. So I lost 5 days at my early scan, but got 6 days back today. Eds 2nd August. As you can imagine I'm over the moon.


----------



## CelticNiamh

onebumpplease said:


> Celtic and Button, I work one day a week in a school with a child with a suspected case of slapped cheek. I panicked as I'd heard of the complications. Hope you are both immune to alleviate your worry.
> I had my scan today, moved forward to 11+4. So I lost 5 days at my early scan, but got 6 days back today. Eds 2nd August. As you can imagine I'm over the moon.

That is brilliant go baby!!! I can not wait for my next scan just to see baby and know he is ok in there would make me feel better:flower:


----------



## onebumpplease

Managed to upload my scan picture. Here he/she is :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







say cheese.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## more babies

Onebump what a great scan picture!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

onebumpplease said:


> Managed to upload my scan picture. Here he/she is :cloud9:

Great scan picture :flower:


----------



## buttonnose82

I can't wait for my next scan but it seems ages away as not till 31st Jan! 

Keep worrying myself with the Doppler as can't find baby, by 8 +5 with my other two I managed to find their heartbeat daily :( worry worry


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Onebump love the pic so cute!


----------



## setarei

I'm so sorry for your losses (Hopin, Charlie, Anchor, Swan). I wish I had words to help but there really isn't anything that can fix what you are going through. I hope you all get bfps as soon as you are ready to try again. Good luck to all of you.

*@crystal*, I know how crappy it is to be sick and unable to get relief since you're pregnant. I hope work isn't too strenous for a little while.

*@celtic/buttonnose*, I hope the little ones feel better soon and that you are both immune.

*@mommy*, good luck on the scan. It's wonderful to be able to see your little babe. I haven't been feeling pregnant, just yucky but that hasn't stopped the babies from growing so hopefully that helps ease your worries.

*@jolley*, I hope your spotting stops soon because it is just way too much unnecessary stress.

*@onebump*, great scan and I'm glad you gained back your lost days.

AFM, I had my first OB appointment (which should have been weeks ago but kept getting rescheduled). Got an ultrasound and was able to see and hear both the babies heartbeats which was just awesome. Starting to plan the nursery now in the hope that I'll feel like actually starting stocking it after the first trimester is done.


----------



## Sooz

That is a beautiful picture! They're all starting to look like proper little babies now instead of cute blobs! 

Im so nervous about my scan. Im terrified there is going to be something wrong and I know I'll blame myself because of the pills. I promised I wouldn't wish this pregnancy away but I would like ve be passed that milestone so I can relax a little.


----------



## Crystal5483

Ever since DD found out what the doppler does she insists on hearing baby's heartbeat daily! She's worse than Mama! 

Last night she was so cute! She kissed my belly and said goodnight to baby :)


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

great scan pic Onebump cant wait for mine at 13 weeks to see the change from 9 weeks x


----------



## amethyst77

Buttonnose- you're Hobnob's friend arent you?? Hello :wave:

I had my immunity test today, as I am a teacher, working with 3-7 year olds. When I asked for it, my GP was quite rude and said the risk was minimal and pregnant doctors were more at risk but never got effected! A bit of a bizarre response, but hey!!

I also got my booking in appointment for 25th jan, I will be nearly 9 weeks. Should DH come with me or ok to go alone?

Love the scan pics ladies, great to see how quickly the babies change!!


----------



## Sooz

Definitely take your DH with you unless you know his and his families medical history inside out. X


----------



## Sholi

JenzyKY said:


> Thanks girls. I guess I will be talking to them. I can refuse an assignment but then someone else gets screwed over.

I was thinking about what you said and really think you need to talk to them. It's lovely that you're so considerate of your colleagues but at the moment you have to be selfish. Now is the time to take care of yourself and your baby.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

onebump such a cute picture!!!

I am so exited for mine on tuesday!!! 

Crystal that's so cute that your DD is so excited :)


----------



## pola17

onebumpplease said:


> Managed to upload my scan picture. Here he/she is :cloud9:

Ahhhh beautiful!!!!! :cloud9: thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Scottish

Amazing scan onebumpplease! You can see your little baby so clearly! 

I should get my appointment this week for my first scan (12 weeks) I am v excited! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz; try not to worry to much I am sure all be ok esp with being so sick how much longer to your scan


----------



## Angelmarie

Celtic and Button - if it is any consolation my DS1 had a bad case of slapped cheek when I was pregnant with DS2. I had the test and I wasnt immune but nor did I get it and it didnt affect DS2. I hope the little ones get over it quickly and your tests bring some peace of mind.

Great scan picture, Onebump! Proper little baby there. I say boy :winkwink:

Hope youre feeling better Crystal.

Great that you got to hear and see your two bundles, Setarei! 

AFM I have had a rough few days with bouts of sickness and diarrhea :nope: (sorry TMI), chronic tummy pains because of it. Im back on track now though thank goodness! But then today I went out in the snow with the kids to go sledging in the park and managed to fall over :dohh: I have hurt my back and have been getting pains and twinges and heavy weird feelings too. I havent had any AF style camps though and no bleeding but I was (and still am) pretty worried. I nearly fell over another three times too! Im so clumsy! 
I have to make an appointment with my doc this week to discuss my hematoma so I will mention it then. 

I have now lost over 9lbs?!?!?! :shrug:

One week until my scan! :happydance:


----------



## bella21

onebumpplease said:


> Managed to upload my scan picture. Here he/she is :cloud9:


beautiful scan!!!!

sorry to all the ladies not feeling too well hope you all get better soon!


----------



## readynwilling

Changed the thread title :) hope no one minds :flower:


----------



## bella21

just saw it ready!!! love it!! :)


----------



## setarei

*Angelmarie*: I've lost 10lbs too; I blame the lack of appetite. If you're taking your prenatals you should be fine (even if you're not then you should still be fine). I'm not gonna worry until the second trimester about my weight.


----------



## setarei

Thanks for keeping the thread name current ready.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Angelmarie I lost 11 pounds in one month and my doctor said it was fine and normal to lose weight first trimester :flower:

Ready I like the new little!


----------



## bella21

I think Ive already gained 5 lbs :/ Im not even eating that that much :blush:


----------



## mac1979

Evidently I've gone from morning sickness straight to heartburn...caused by a peanut butter and jelly sandwich and a smoothie. This is nuts.:wacko:


----------



## bella21

lol awww sorry mac


----------



## Crystal5483

I get major acid reflux. No matter what I eat!


----------



## readynwilling

i am suffering from major indigestion STILL but not heartburn. Sorry to the ladies who are :(


----------



## mac1979

I've never had heartburn before, so this is new. I was expecting heartburn, just not this early.


----------



## bella21

i had heartburn before i got my bfp..like 5-9dpo...thats how I knew i was pregnant since I've never had it before. I thought it was going to stick with me but I havnt had any since :shrug: constipation on the other hand...


----------



## mac1979

See, I haven't had constipation yet, and it is one of the most common pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> See, I haven't had constipation yet, and it is one of the most common pregnancy symptoms.

Lucky you!!! :haha:


----------



## pola17

readynwilling said:


> Changed the thread title :) hope no one minds :flower:

It took me a minute to realize while checking my user cp... Lmao, major case of baby brain!!!! :rofl:


----------



## bella21

pola17 said:


> mac1979 said:
> 
> 
> See, I haven't had constipation yet, and it is one of the most common pregnancy symptoms.
> 
> Lucky you!!! :haha:Click to expand...

^wss^ lol so lucky!


----------



## CelticNiamh

I have a case of not being able to sleep wide awake even though I am tired, no heartburn yet! think I have put on weight kinda wish I was loseing it though lol 

angle marie thanks you have given me hope :)


----------



## amethyst77

I love the new thread title :)


----------



## buttonnose82

Hi Amethyst, I am hobnobs friend :)

Congrats on your pregnancy :cloud9:

Blood test today, hoping I don't have to wait too long for results!


----------



## CelticNiamh

buttonnose82 said:


> Hi Amethyst, I am hobnobs friend :)
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy :cloud9:
> 
> Blood test today, hoping I don't have to wait too long for results!

Good luck and FX for us both :flower:


----------



## Angelmarie

Oh god I have woken up so stiff and achey round my bum, hips and back from my fall yesterday. Still no cramps or bleeding. Do you think if something was going to happen it would have done by now? As in I'm in the clear now?


----------



## twinkletots

I have got horrendous heartburn and constipation too. Might explain some of my weight gain and somewhwt rounded tummy (oh and there's a baby in there!!)

Angelmarie, I am sure you will be fine. Baby has loads of cushioning in there so unless you get a direct blow to the stomach or have internal bleeding, they will be totally protected. Hope the aches get better soon


----------



## borr.dg.baby

CelticNiamh said:


> I have a case of not being able to sleep wide awake even though I am tired, no heartburn yet! think I have put on weight kinda wish I was loseing it though lol
> 
> angle marie thanks you have given me hope :)

I have the sleep problem too, no heartburn yet or constipation, just nausea and tiredness


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

ugh forgot about heart burn lol :( didn't have it with dd, but had to from 16 weeks with ds! and dd had way more hair haha 

this week is DRAGGING SO BAD!! i thin its because i was put back a week at my scan a week ago, ive already been through week 9 once lol! kinda annoyed that i would have been 11 weeks if they hadn't put me back! which is silly i know


----------



## Crystal5483

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/6AE725E2-E953-45B5-A967-CE99145BFC36-20371-000003CC273AF62C.jpg

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/59C52A83-AE61-4D8C-81A5-D5EA3003CE6E-20371-000003CC20170D65.jpg

Welcome to New England!!!


----------



## mac1979

Nebraska looked just like that not long ago.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Where I live it doesn't snow, and I am totally okay with that. It looks pretty though! I just hate cold weather.

My first prenatal appointment is today!!!!!! So excited. Once we get the everything is okay we are going to announce it to the rest of our friends and family. WOO HOO!! Another couple we know also just announced today that they are expecting their first, which means quite a few people that my DH grew up with are expecting.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

GL RockNRollBaby!! :flower:


----------



## pola17

Crystal5483 said:


> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/6AE725E2-E953-45B5-A967-CE99145BFC36-20371-000003CC273AF62C.jpg
> 
> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/59C52A83-AE61-4D8C-81A5-D5EA3003CE6E-20371-000003CC20170D65.jpg
> 
> Welcome to New England!!!

oh oh!! Snow!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

buttonnose82 said:


> Hi Amethyst, I am hobnobs friend :)
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy :cloud9:
> 
> Blood test today, hoping I don't have to wait too long for results!

Good luck on your test today!!! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

RockNRollBaby said:


> Where I live it doesn't snow, and I am totally okay with that. It looks pretty though! I just hate cold weather.
> 
> My first prenatal appointment is today!!!!!! So excited. Once we get the everything is okay we are going to announce it to the rest of our friends and family. WOO HOO!! Another couple we know also just announced today that they are expecting their first, which means quite a few people that my DH grew up with are expecting.

Good luck with first prenatal appointment! Sounds exciting! Keep us posted! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Oh god I have woken up so stiff and achey round my bum, hips and back from my fall yesterday. Still no cramps or bleeding. Do you think if something was going to happen it would have done by now? As in I'm in the clear now?

I guess it might, if your really worried I give the hospital a call and see what they say, no point worring your self silly and I know I would be:hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Lovely snow crystal! We are due very heavy snow here on Friday! Getting weather warnings for it! 

I have also been suffering terrible heartburn for 3 days now and it seems to begin at 3.30 pm in afternoon, I had it terrible when pregnant with dd but not this early on


----------



## CelticNiamh

Crystal5483 said:


> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/6AE725E2-E953-45B5-A967-CE99145BFC36-20371-000003CC273AF62C.jpg
> 
> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/59C52A83-AE61-4D8C-81A5-D5EA3003CE6E-20371-000003CC20170D65.jpg
> 
> Welcome to New England!!!

I got so excited when my samsung galaxy started to snow on it for the weather on Sunday, we were meant to have very clold weather and snow last night and today never got it though! 



borr.dg.baby said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> I have a case of not being able to sleep wide awake even though I am tired, no heartburn yet! think I have put on weight kinda wish I was loseing it though lol
> 
> angle marie thanks you have given me hope :)
> 
> I have the sleep problem too, no heartburn yet or constipation, just nausea and tirednessClick to expand...

I am paying for it now so shattered :sleep:

buttonnose82 how you get on today :flower:

pola How are you doing today :wave:


----------



## pola17

Hey Celtic! I'm good, with some nausea... I had a blood test this morning, and awaiting the results for this afternoon... Last week my leucocytes were high (14000) because of an infection, so this is a follow up! 

How are you? What's new?? :winkwink:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Hey Celtic! I'm good, with some nausea... I had a blood test this morning, and awaiting the results for this afternoon... Last week my leucocytes were high (14000) because of an infection, so this is a follow up!
> 
> How are you? What's new?? :winkwink:

I am the same some nausea today and I am shattered but feeling in much better form than I was yesterday :flower: are they checking the leucocytes are lowering!! when will you know :flower:


----------



## Barhanita

Hey everyone!

Sorry I missed a lot. I am travelling and my nausea/vomiting are still pretty bad. So I just don't even go online that often. Excited to be 11 weeks and 1 day already.


----------



## buttonnose82

Celtic, the woman taking the blood had no clue how long it would take for results, told me to try ringing monday but then said she was sure that the blood that goes of with the blue & white form usually take at least a week, so I have no clue :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

buttonnose82 said:


> Celtic, the woman taking the blood had no clue how long it would take for results, told me to try ringing monday but then said she was sure that the blood that goes of with the blue & white form usually take at least a week, so I have no clue :(

yea the nurse who took mine yesterday was clueles as well, I say 10 days like mine they might have to send them off to leeds, but they update a computer with the results or your doctor can chase them up!! I am going to ring next friday to see if mine are back then!! Hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Celtic! I'm good, with some nausea... I had a blood test this morning, and awaiting the results for this afternoon... Last week my leucocytes were high (14000) because of an infection, so this is a follow up!
> 
> How are you? What's new?? :winkwink:
> 
> I am the same some nausea today and I am shattered but feeling in much better form than I was yesterday :flower: are they checking the leucocytes are lowering!! when will you know :flower:Click to expand...

Ill know this afternoon, since 4pm local time (10ish for you)... let´s hope they went down... also, on my last scan last thrusday they saw some liquid in my cervix because of the infection... how will I know it´s gone? :shrug:

Nausea sucks, uh?? But are you able to eat?


----------



## pola17

Barhanita said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Sorry I missed a lot. I am travelling and my nausea/vomiting are still pretty bad. So I just don't even go online that often. Excited to be 11 weeks and 1 day already.

ohhhhh you´re so close to 12 weeks, and you´re closer to the week that nasty nausea will finally be over! :hugs:


----------



## mommy247

We got to see our lil baby today. Heart beat is 170 bpm. Baby is actually measuring 10w4d. So our new edd is august 10th now. I mustve ovulated late the U/S tech said. Healthy baby so far but too early for screening so I have another ultrasound Jan 30th!! I talked to my midwife and told her the prenatal pills were making me sick and she told me that I don't havetake them until I feel like I'm ready to. I did tell her Iam taking the gummy prenatals along with the iron and she said that's great and perfectly fine. Also explained that Ihate milk and Idont think I'm getting enough calcium since the prenatal Iam now taking don't have any and she said I should be fine just to try. Finally got a doctors note for work and she tried to get the heartbeat but couldn't find it since I'm early but next appt she said she will sure get it... next MW appt in four weeks. I am so happy because Iwas so worried. Oh forgot to add that I haven't gained any weight yet. I'm the same weiight today as a month ago even tho my jeans don't fit and my bras. I will upload picture when Ican since I am on my phone and can't figure it out from here.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola hope you get feeling better..did they know what the liquid in your cervix was?

I just had a scan today and the baby looks good. It was moving around in there..so cute :) still having the brown spotting with tiny clots in it but glad to know things looked good. They couldn't find any source of bleeding so don't know what it's from


----------



## JolleyGirl86

mommy247 said:


> We got to see our lil baby today. Heart beat is 170 bpm. Baby is actually measuring 10w4d. So our new edd is august 10th now. I mustve ovulated late the U/S tech said. Healthy baby so far but too early for screening so I have another ultrasound Jan 30th!! I talked to my midwife and told her the prenatal pills were making me sick and she told me that I don't havetake them until I feel like I'm ready to. I did tell her Iam taking the gummy prenatals along with the iron and she said that's great and perfectly fine. Also explained that Ihate milk and Idont think I'm getting enough calcium since the prenatal Iam now taking don't have any and she said I should be fine just to try. Finally got a doctors note for work and she tried to get the heartbeat but couldn't find it since I'm early but next appt she said she will sure get it... next MW appt in four weeks. I am so happy because Iwas so worried. Oh forgot to add that I haven't gained any weight yet. I'm the same weiight today as a month ago even tho my jeans don't fit and my bras. I will upload picture when Ican since I am on my phone and can't figure it out from here.

Yay for good news and good scans :) glad yours went well. I had one today too and it's a great feeling


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Borr: we got pics back but they are not the greatest. I am hoping that I will get better pics back from my next scan. 

Beemama: Sorry to hear that you are also on bedrest, I hope the time passes quickly for you!

Welcome amethyst :hi:

Beautiful scans Mattsgirl, Brittani and Onebump! :happydance:

Littleone: Can't wait to hear all about your scan and see pics!

Swann, I'm glad to hear that you are doing OK, you are in my thoughts :hugs:

Bella: I too am having itchy skin (and boobs). It also seems like my skin has been drier than normal lately, have been moisturizing like crazy!

Zooma: I hope that you start to feel soon. As many people have already said, it apparently does get a lot better in second tri. Hang in there!

Crystal: Yay for telling your family; it sounds like they were all so excited and your DD sounds adorable!

Sooz: I'm sure all will be wonderful with your scan. Wishing you tons of luck.

Ready: Hope you DD feels better and love the new title for the thread. 

I have my fx that all goes well with your tests Celtic and Buttonnose!

Sorry to everyone who is feeling ill; I felt awful last week too so I sympathize. 

And like so many of you, I feel like I am also extremely moody/emotional right now. My mood swings tends to be more of the impatience/anger variety, though I do get really emotional about certain things too. 

I also can't believe that 12 week scans are coming up for so many people. We're all going to be in second tri before we know it! :happydance:

Thanks again to everyone for their kind words re the scan, it was awesome to see bubs! I hope I get a better picture to share with you ladies next time.


----------



## littleone2010

Hi girls, I had my scan today. Going by lmp I'd be 12+4 but I have irregular periods and luckily i charted my bbt and know I ovulated cd35 so I was expecting to be 9+5 and measured right on those dates! 172bpm i think it's another princess! I have to go back for screening and nt scan in three weeks, as too early. I do feel a little relief!! Terrible ms still, I hope it gets better soon!! Hope everyone else is doing good!
Here's a pic, just follow the link https://s1158.beta.photobucket.com/user/suzi28/media/707c9b308741142875dfb6af378e0713.jpg.html


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Congrats on all the scans! :)

How do you get a picture of the scan? Just ask them for it?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

yay for all the great scan news!!!

I hope all those blood test come back quick and good for all of you waiting!

I am sorry for those feeling sick, I have been feeling better with nausea these days but have been sleeping so bad I am exhausted!!

I can't wait to see all those 12 week scans also! Including mine, 6 more days!!!


----------



## setarei

Jolley, ya you just ask for a picture. Some places can't print them, some charge and others are free. It all depends on where you are and how nice they are.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha ok thanks! I will try asking for one at my next appointment! Hopefully they are in a good mood! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Celtic! I'm good, with some nausea... I had a blood test this morning, and awaiting the results for this afternoon... Last week my leucocytes were high (14000) because of an infection, so this is a follow up!
> 
> How are you? What's new?? :winkwink:
> 
> I am the same some nausea today and I am shattered but feeling in much better form than I was yesterday :flower: are they checking the leucocytes are lowering!! when will you know :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ill know this afternoon, since 4pm local time (10ish for you)... let´s hope they went down... also, on my last scan last thrusday they saw some liquid in my cervix because of the infection... how will I know it´s gone? :shrug:
> 
> Nausea sucks, uh?? But are you able to eat?Click to expand...

OH I hope they gave you antibotics for that, can you ask for a follow up scan to make sure the fluid is gone :hugs: Oh and yea I can eat :dohh: I am up two pounds over the last two weeks eek!! I am taking it as a good sign baby is doing what he should!!! but I will need to watch that I think! 


Great news on all the scans every one :)


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Celtic! I'm good, with some nausea... I had a blood test this morning, and awaiting the results for this afternoon... Last week my leucocytes were high (14000) because of an infection, so this is a follow up!
> 
> How are you? What's new?? :winkwink:
> 
> I am the same some nausea today and I am shattered but feeling in much better form than I was yesterday :flower: are they checking the leucocytes are lowering!! when will you know :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ill know this afternoon, since 4pm local time (10ish for you)... let´s hope they went down... also, on my last scan last thrusday they saw some liquid in my cervix because of the infection... how will I know it´s gone? :shrug:
> 
> Nausea sucks, uh?? But are you able to eat?Click to expand...
> 
> OH I hope they gave you antibotics for that, can you ask for a follow up scan to make sure the fluid is gone :hugs: Oh and yea I can eat :dohh: I am up two pounds over the last two weeks eek!! I am taking it as a good sign baby is doing what he should!!! but I will need to watch that I think!
> 
> 
> Great news on all the scans every one :)Click to expand...

Hey, didn't think about it... Will ask my doctor when we discuss my results!

I'm also gaining weight.... Yesterday I got all emotional and started crying and saying "I'm faaaaaaat" :rofl:

I guess later on I'll be more annoying!


----------



## onebumpplease

I know this is a bit early, but haven't decided whether to get a doppler. Sooooo will the mw check babies heartbeat at 16week appt?


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Celtic! I'm good, with some nausea... I had a blood test this morning, and awaiting the results for this afternoon... Last week my leucocytes were high (14000) because of an infection, so this is a follow up!
> 
> How are you? What's new?? :winkwink:
> 
> I am the same some nausea today and I am shattered but feeling in much better form than I was yesterday :flower: are they checking the leucocytes are lowering!! when will you know :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ill know this afternoon, since 4pm local time (10ish for you)... let´s hope they went down... also, on my last scan last thrusday they saw some liquid in my cervix because of the infection... how will I know it´s gone? :shrug:
> 
> Nausea sucks, uh?? But are you able to eat?Click to expand...
> 
> OH I hope they gave you antibotics for that, can you ask for a follow up scan to make sure the fluid is gone :hugs: Oh and yea I can eat :dohh: I am up two pounds over the last two weeks eek!! I am taking it as a good sign baby is doing what he should!!! but I will need to watch that I think!
> 
> 
> Great news on all the scans every one :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, didn't think about it... Will ask my doctor when we discuss my results!
> 
> I'm also gaining weight.... Yesterday I got all emotional and started crying and saying "I'm faaaaaaat" :rofl:
> 
> I guess later on I'll be more annoying!Click to expand...

You can put up as much as 3 stone eek!! I will not be doing that I can tell you!! any way I wont get a chance as soon as 14 weeks hits I am back on a strict Gestational diabetites diet which normally sees me losing body fat and only putting on baby weight FX any way!! I will be crying along with you LOL big :hugs: for you :flower:


----------



## pola17

Ohhh I'm actually afraid of gestational diabetes!
Lol, in trying to laugh at myself... I'm usually nuts, but now that I'm pregnant, I'm worse! :haha:

On your previous pregnancies you had to do special diets?


----------



## pola17

ohhhh Im just having another big pregnancy funny moment!!!
Have all of you seen the strange case of Benjamin Buttom?
Im watching it now on TV, and I remembered the end when he talks about people being born for different things, and when he says "some people are born to be moms" my my, I had a major case of pregnancy crying while eating directly from a nutella jar, and I say "yes baby, I was born to be your mummy", and then when I realize how dumb I look, I started laughing! hahahahahaha heeeeeeeeeeelp! :rofl: :cry: :haha:


----------



## twinkletots

Pola that is the film I watched the day my dd was born! It's quite weird!
I was an emotional wreck then fewhours later I had my baby girl!

So my Doppler arrived today and found the heartbeat. Yaay!


----------



## pola17

twinkletots said:


> Pola that is the film I watched the day my dd was born! It's quite weird!
> I was an emotional wreck then fewhours later I had my baby girl!
> 
> So my Doppler arrived today and found the heartbeat. Yaay!

ohhh I wish I had a doppler! It´s so cool you can listen the heartbeat everyday!
The movie is strange, but it always made me cry... specially at the end! :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Pola you watch that movie a lot! :haha: It's ok to be an emotional mess....

Now that you mention it, I like to talk to my belly too, does anyone else do that or I am crazy? I keep talking to the baby, recently I instructed her not to get any allergies like mommy and have a strong health like daddy :blush:

My doppler should be arriving within the next week, I made sure it wont get here until after my 12 week scan on tuesday in case I can't find the HB.


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Ohhh I'm actually afraid of gestational diabetes!
> Lol, in trying to laugh at myself... I'm usually nuts, but now that I'm pregnant, I'm worse! :haha:
> 
> On your previous pregnancies you had to do special diets?

yep and insulin I was on 7 injections a day but I dont mind any thing for a healty baby :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Borr, you should be able to find it pretty easily then. If I have a full bladder, I can find mine in under a minute and my uterus is retroverted.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

My uterus is retroverted too!! I always wonder if maybe it has already popped out, at 10 weeks my doctor said it was still in. 

I can't wait to get my doppler, I didn't but it sooner because of the fear of freaking out and obsessing :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Mine is still really low listening. Try first low.


----------



## pola17

borr.dg.baby said:


> Pola you watch that movie a lot! :haha: It's ok to be an emotional mess....
> 
> Now that you mention it, I like to talk to my belly too, does anyone else do that or I am crazy? I keep talking to the baby, recently I instructed her not to get any allergies like mommy and have a strong health like daddy :blush:
> 
> My doppler should be arriving within the next week, I made sure it wont get here until after my 12 week scan on tuesday in case I can't find the HB.

I know right? Since I met you, I think Ive written in my journal Ive seen this movie at least 3 times in a month??? Its just that Brad Pitt looks hot even if he looks in his 60s :rofl: the scene when he´s riding a motorbike makes me drool! :blush:

I talk to my belly all the times! Specially sour jokes, and I reply myself with a fake funny voice saying "oh mommy, you´re the funniest" :rofl: Go ahead, talk to your belly! :winkwink:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh I'm actually afraid of gestational diabetes!
> Lol, in trying to laugh at myself... I'm usually nuts, but now that I'm pregnant, I'm worse! :haha:
> 
> On your previous pregnancies you had to do special diets?
> 
> yep and insulin I was on 7 injections a day but I dont mind any thing for a healty baby :)Click to expand...

You´re right! Baby comes first! But at least Im controling myself to not eat much chocolate! :)
Ouch, 7 injections a day???? :wacko:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I am 9.5 weeks and my baby's heartrate was 173. Does that sound normal? I forgot to ask my dr, I'm sure she would have said something if it wasn't good but just thought I'd ask..


----------



## mommy247

JolleyGirl86 said:


> I am 9.5 weeks and my baby's heartrate was 173. Does that sound normal? I forgot to ask my dr, I'm sure she would have said something if it wasn't good but just thought I'd ask..

your good! I am measuring 10w4d and heartbeat was 170 bpm and she said that was really great.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Oh good! I figured it was good since she didn't say anything but just wanted to make sure! :D thanks!


----------



## mommy247

Here is our lil baby :) Waving at daddy!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0135 (2).jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pola17

mommy247 your lil bean looks sooooo adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## mommy247

pola17 said:


> mommy247 your lil bean looks sooooo adorable! :cloud9:

thank you!:hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Cute pic, mommy247! :happydance:


----------



## mommy247

I thought having this U/S would make me feel more pregnant but I still don't lol 
Its to me cause I never pictured having a second child and actually no one really did. I mean now I really can say "yes im pregnant" with great confidence. Mayve when the baby starts kicking ill feel pregnant. With my son (my first) I never felt like that. Guess the second time around things to me are just so unreal and strange. Ill get over that soon tho.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Cute pic!! Lovely!


----------



## mommy247

Angelmarie said:


> Cute pic, mommy247! :happydance:

Thank you!!:flower:


----------



## mommy247

borr.dg.baby said:


> Cute pic!! Lovely!

thanks!! :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Love it Mommy247! So adorable!! :D


----------



## mac1979

mommy247 said:


> Here is our lil baby :) Waving at daddy!:haha:

Baby!!!


----------



## mommy247

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Love it Mommy247! So adorable!! :D




mac1979 said:


> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> Here is our lil baby :) Waving at daddy!:haha:
> 
> Baby!!!Click to expand...

Thanks to you both :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

mommy247 said:


> Here is our lil baby :) Waving at daddy!:haha:

That is a super cute scan pic!!! :thumbup: It is amazing how quickly the baby has grown!!! :winkwink: Thanks for sharing it with us!!

I have an ultrasound on Friday and I can't wait to see how much my twins have grown and to see their arms and legs moving around. It will be so different than my last 7 week scan!! I will update the thread and share the scan pic with you girls when I get it!! :happydance:


----------



## mommy247

wannabeprego said:


> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> Here is our lil baby :) Waving at daddy!:haha:
> 
> That is a super cute scan pic!!! :thumbup: It is amazing how quickly the baby has grown!!! :winkwink: Thanks for sharing it with us!!
> 
> I have an ultrasound on Friday and I can't wait to see how much my twins have grown and to see their arms and legs moving around. It will be so different than my last 7 week scan!! I will update the thread and share the scan pic with you girls when I get it!! :happydance:Click to expand...

YES! it is so amazing! Your welcome :) 
Cant wait to see your lil twins! :happydance:


----------



## Sooz

Lovely scan picture!

Both DH and pg are finding things more surreal this time. I think because we know what that little bean now has the potential to grow into its even harder to wrap your head around. We also didn't think we'd be doing this again either.


----------



## more babies

Mommy what a great scan picture!!

We finally got the date for my next scan. February 1st and going by the last scan I should be right at 13 weeks. Wish it was closer! Something to look forward to though esp since I can't seem to get over this sinus infection or whatever it is now. Sooo miserable and haven't slept in forever :sad1:


----------



## Crystal5483

NT scan is one week from today!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

more babies have you got it checked by the doctor might need something to clear it up an infection is not good in pregnancy if it is not getting better on its own, I hope you can get some sleep soon, I really know how that feels as well


----------



## CelticNiamh

Anyone else diabetic or get Gestational Diabetes in pregnancy? 
Do you notice heart palpitations at night and feel weird, I was hoping I manage to get a little further before I got symptoms of GD but it seems once I have hit 10 weeks it has come on in full force. I noticed I felt like my blood sugars were high after my breakfast this morning and when I checked they were, I then skipped my mid-morning snack and I was out and about walking around so knew that would sort me out, but then I felt really low and when I checked they were below 3 looks like I will have to get very strict on my diet now which is going to be extra hard with MS being very bad the last few days 

Hope everyone else is having a much better day so far :dohh:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> Anyone else diabetic or get Gestational Diabetes in pregnancy?
> Do you notice heart palpitations at night and feel weird, I was hoping I manage to get a little further before I got symptoms of GD but it seems once I have hit 10 weeks it has come on in full force. I noticed I felt like my blood sugars were high after my breakfast this morning and when I checked they were, I then skipped my mid-morning snack and I was out and about walking around so knew that would sort me out, but then I felt really low and when I checked they were below 3 looks like I will have to get very strict on my diet now which is going to be extra hard with MS being very bad the last few days
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a much better day so far :dohh:

oh man! :hugs: hope you get better soon! 
I only felt palpitations at night during my 4th week!


----------



## mama d

Mommy247 - Cute scan pic! What a perfect little baby! I love seeing the scans turn more and more into babies. :)

Follow-up on my hematoma today...hoping they release me from bedrest. Fingers crossed.


----------



## pola17

Good luck, mama d! 2 weeks after they found my hematoma, it was gone! :thumbup:

So Im back to work... I went on bed rest since last thursday (did I tell you about this?) because I ended up at the ER with a horrible horrible pain, that turned out to be an infection... the blood results indicated this, and on an emergency ultrasound they saw liquid in my cervix... next week I have a follow up scan to see if things improved! Of course, Im nervous! :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Good luck mama d! Hope it's resolved :)

Pola that sounds scary, glad your doing better now


----------



## RockNRollBaby

mommy- LOVE the scan!! Very cute little wave.

wannabeprego- I can't wait to see your scan pic. 

Sooz, same here! Although this is my first pregnancy I still am finding everything so surreal. Like when people congratulate me, I'm just like.. woah, I really am going to be a mom. haha

more babies, the scan will be here before you know it! Just keep yourself busy, and the day will be here :)

Crystal, We both have an ultrasound on the same day. :)

Celtic, Feel better! I had a few palpitations but nothing like that. 

mama d, hoping all goes well and you get off bed rest!

pola, keeping my fingers crossed for you!

As for me, had my first prenatal appointment yesterday! All went well, they took my blood and gave me a pap smear and all that fun stuff haha. EDD (for now!) is August 24th. It was so awkward for my DH, he was in the room with me as I got my pap. He called up his bestfriend later last night and was making me cry of laughter as he explained how the pap smear is "exactly like the movies" It was so cute, I think DH really got a dose of "shit got real" because afterwards he was super serious and telling me things that I can and cant do anymore, like I can no longer want sub sandwiches from my favorite sub shop because they aren't baked & they aren't nutritious enough for the baby. We get to see our little raspberry (will be a blueberry ..I think.. then!) in exactly a week, I am very much looking forward to it. I am still in shock that this is all really happening haha.


----------



## pola17

Thanks girls! The cramps got better, and my results from yesterday´s blood test came better, so Im hoping to bring more good news next week! :thumbup:


----------



## more babies

CelticNiamh said:


> more babies have you got it checked by the doctor might need something to clear it up an infection is not good in pregnancy if it is not getting better on its own, I hope you can get some sleep soon, I really know how that feels as well

Yeah I ended up on another round of antibiotics which took all the pain away but am still completely stuffed up and have a sore throat from it also going down there. Thank you though!!


----------



## more babies

Crystal so exciting you scan is soon! Good luck and can't wait to see a picture!

Rocknroll that so funny about you're DH! :haha: but glad you had a good first appointment.


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Good luck, mama d! 2 weeks after they found my hematoma, it was gone! :thumbup:
> 
> So Im back to work... I went on bed rest since last thursday (did I tell you about this?) because I ended up at the ER with a horrible horrible pain, that turned out to be an infection... the blood results indicated this, and on an emergency ultrasound they saw liquid in my cervix... next week I have a follow up scan to see if things improved! Of course, Im nervous! :haha:

yikes scary glad they are giving you another scan to check are you still on antibotics 

more babies glad the infection gone they are horrible I suffer from my sinus a lot I had an infection the end of october took ages to go! 

RockNrollbaby that so funny lol poor guys its a whole new level for them . my hubby was giving me a pep talk after I went low he will be watching what I eat now lol


----------



## more babies

I got a neti pot so I'm hoping that helps!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I've been getting strong cramps today, haven't had any since 8 weeks... I am scared :(


----------



## more babies

Borr hopefully its just stretching! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

borr.dg.baby said:


> I've been getting strong cramps today, haven't had any since 8 weeks... I am scared :(

How does these cramps feel like? If it´s AF cramps, you need to get checked... in my case it turns out it was a mixture of constipation and an infection, which was treated on time!
Im sure your LO is doing great! :hugs: 

Celtic - Thanks! It was scary on thursday, but Im glad ysterday´s results came back with good results! :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

i was woken up last night by some pretty massive cramps. But after using the bathroom 10 minutes later they were gone (and BM was more than needed!). Funny enough after i couldn't get back to sleep because my tummy was gurgling so much! I don't think i have ever gotten up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom (except to pee lol)


----------



## twinkletots

Borr could just be stretching or constipation. I have had cramps on and off too but heartbeat still there.

So my dd who is three just said "mummy have you got a baby in your tummy cos you've got a fat tummy!" 
Clearly can't hide it anymore


----------



## more babies

Ahh yes I don't know why I didn't think constipation! It could be that too.. I think I've just gotten use to it! :dohh:


----------



## JenzyKY

borr.dg.baby said:


> I've been getting strong cramps today, haven't had any since 8 weeks... I am scared :(

Are you hydrated? Even slight dehydration can cause cramps per my OB. Drink a glass of water and see if it helps.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I have been to the bathroom so I don't think it's constipation, I drink a lot of water, they don't feel like AF cramps, they are like stretching pains but they are constant and strong, not anything like the stretching pains I have felt before... 

Thanks for the help, I don't know what it is :flower: I hope to feel better soon


----------



## pola17

If it feels like stretching, then it can only be something good going on! :winkwink:


----------



## pola17

twinkletots said:


> Borr could just be stretching or constipation. I have had cramps on and off too but heartbeat still there.
> 
> So my dd who is three just said "mummy have you got a baby in your tummy cos you've got a fat tummy!"
> Clearly can't hide it anymore

awwwww she sounds so sweet! :cloud9:


----------



## mac1979

So, I decided I really need to start gaining some weight as I have lost 5 lbs. I am now drinking 1% milk instead of skim and regular yogurt instead of non fat (healthiest options I could think of). Would you ladies have any other ideas for me to do this in a healthy way?


----------



## twinkletots

Are you underweight Mac? I would say just try and snack more regularly. Have lots of little healthybites like what you mentioned and things like crackers with cheese and cereal bars


----------



## twinkletots

Pola she might sound sweet but not good news for me who is still trying to hide it.! If a three year old has spotted it what hope have I got?!


----------



## onebumpplease

Twinkletots, that's so cute


----------



## pola17

twinkletots said:


> Pola she might sound sweet but not good news for me who is still trying to hide it.! If a three year old has spotted it what hope have I got?!

How far are you??? :wacko:


----------



## twinkletots

pola17 said:


> twinkletots said:
> 
> 
> Pola she might sound sweet but not good news for me who is still trying to hide it.! If a three year old has spotted it what hope have I got?!
> 
> How far are you??? :wacko:Click to expand...

Should be 12 weeks tomorrow but my next scan is not until a week on Tuesday. Why is my belly so big?!


----------



## onebumpplease

Mine is too :-/


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I am pretty big too... People are touching my belly... awkward to know they are touching my bloat lol :haha:


----------



## twinkletots

So glad there are other ladies out there with a tum.showing. I just can't believe its as big at this stage.
With my dd I was still wearing my size 8 skinny jeans no problems buy this is ridiculous.
Oh well, guess its worth it for our wee ones. the things us ladies go through


----------



## mac1979

I heard that the first one takes a long time to show, any other babies will show a lot sooner.


----------



## readynwilling

most of our bellies are just bloat. I am one of the furtherest along in here and when my MW checked me last thurs (11weeks) my uturus was still completely hidden behind my pelvic bone and this is not my first. I have a pooch of bloat too - i can't wait for it to go away!


----------



## pola17

twinkletots said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletots said:
> 
> 
> Pola she might sound sweet but not good news for me who is still trying to hide it.! If a three year old has spotted it what hope have I got?!
> 
> How far are you??? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Should be 12 weeks tomorrow but my next scan is not until a week on Tuesday. Why is my belly so big?!Click to expand...

well, I read that if you´ve been pregnant before, your bump shows up sooner..... is it too cold where you live? Dresses can hide the bump!


----------



## pola17

lol, you should see my super bloat.... it´s huuuuuuugee... I cant hide it! :haha: People stare at me ackwardly, as they want to ask me if Im pregnant, but dont want to insult me! :haha:


----------



## twinkletots

pola17 said:


> twinkletots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletots said:
> 
> 
> Pola she might sound sweet but not good news for me who is still trying to hide it.! If a three year old has spotted it what hope have I got?!
> 
> How far are you??? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Should be 12 weeks tomorrow but my next scan is not until a week on Tuesday. Why is my belly so big?!Click to expand...
> 
> well, I read that if you´ve been pregnant before, your bump shows up sooner..... is it too cold where you live? Dresses can hide the bump!Click to expand...

Luckily it is freezing here so am living in baggy dresses and keeping my coat on. Work is the tricky one.
Sure people know but they are being polite and not saying.
The whole thing is total madness! Lucky guys don't have to deal with this


----------



## CelticNiamh

How far are you??? :wacko:[/QUOTE]
Should be 12 weeks tomorrow but my next scan is not until a week on Tuesday. Why is my belly so big?![/QUOTE]

well, I read that if you´ve been pregnant before, your bump shows up sooner..... is it too cold where you live? Dresses can hide the bump![/QUOTE]

Luckily it is freezing here so am living in baggy dresses and keeping my coat on. Work is the tricky one.
Sure people know but they are being polite and not saying.
The whole thing is total madness! Lucky guys don't have to deal with this[/QUOTE]

Blame christmas over indulgence !! :thumbup: start moaning about how much weight you have put on and that will put people off! may be :)


----------



## pola17

Ohhhhh good idea, Celtic!!! :thumbup:

I ate a whole Ritter sport by myself. I feel guilty :cry:


----------



## mama d

How fun that you're all sportin' little baby bumps. I have a new curve to my belly but at today's appt I have actually lost weight. Not sure how that's even possible given my monster appetite!!

Anyway, bedrest continues until my next appointment on the 31st. Ahhhhhhhhh!!! This is miserable!


----------



## pola17

Sorry About Bed rest mama d!!! It gets boring!!! Hang in there!!!! :hugs:


----------



## bella21

I also feel like I'm showing!! and if its just bloat why is it getting bigger?? lol its easy to hide because its cold here and i just bundle up in hoodies but work is definitely a different story! getting hard to hide!


----------



## Barhanita

I am sorry to complain... I just feel so depressed.. (one of the reasons I have been away). I am visiting my friends in NYC, and I love this city. But this time around I cannot enjoy it. My head is full with depressing thought about the future and everything... I walk around Manhattan and cry. Today I was puking in a plastic bag on Times Square and crying... 

I am sorry I will most likely delete this message later.. I just have no one to share my feelings with.. Because no one can understand.


----------



## JenzyKY

So many :hugs: Barhanita. We understand and are here for you. 

The future holds a beautiful little one. I'm up most of the night if you need anything. :hugs:


----------



## bella21

Barhanita said:


> I am sorry to complain... I just feel so depressed.. (one of the reasons I have been away). I am visiting my friends in NYC, and I love this city. But this time around I cannot enjoy it. My head is full with depressing thought about the future and everything... I walk around Manhattan and cry. Today I was puking in a plastic bag on Times Square and crying...
> 
> I am sorry I will most likely delete this message later.. I just have no one to share my feelings with.. Because no one can understand.


we are all here for you barhanita!!! and never apologize! your not complaining and nobody is taking it that way. we are all here to listen. Im so sorry you're feeling this way just know your not alone. Im also up pretty late if you need to talk :hugs: try and have fun in NYC! Ive been wanting to make it there for a day trip for a long time!


----------



## Barhanita

Thank you Jenzy. I guess it's just hormons and a long-term depression. Plus, all the sickness. I feel a bit better now, after I took zofran and ate. I feel extremely guilty for the baby to have the emotions I am having. But at some point today I actually thought that if it wasn't for the baby, there would be no reason for me to live... Horrible, terrible thought.


----------



## bella21

barhanita have you talked to your doctor about your depression? I think its definitely a good idea to let him/her know how you're feeling right now even though you may not want to. there are some safe medications out there to take during pregnancy


----------



## Barhanita

Thank you Bella. It is a fun city and I have a lot of memories from here. I am leaving on 3 days, so I will try to fulfill the rest of them with good things. I even bought a ticket for Annie (it's a Broadway musical). 

It's just, sometimes dark moments come, and I just cannot stop crying... And everything seems so sad and bad.. I've struggled with this before the pregnancy, but right now it's even worse. I guess being calorie-deprived and dehydrated doesn't help. But am trying my best to eat and not to throw up.


----------



## Barhanita

bella21 said:


> barhanita have you talked to your doctor about your depression? I think its definitely a good idea to let him/her know how you're feeling right now even though you may not want to. there are some safe medications out there to take during pregnancy

I've been seeing a therapist, but I stopped coming there since I got my BFP. She is too judgmental and I am afraid of her. I felt way better in the beginning of pregnancy, so there was no need for me. But recently things in my head got worse... I will talk to my doctor, but my next appointment is only in 3 weeks. I am afraid to take medication though. I am already on phenergan and zofran for nausea... Also, I cannot take vitamins. It seems like antidepressants is the last thing my baby needs.


----------



## JenzyKY

Hormones are so hard to deal with and having depression as well. I second that talking to your doctor would be important. I have days that my hormones make me simply crazy. 

Does phenergan help your throwing up more?


----------



## Barhanita

JenzyKY said:


> Died phenergan help your throwing up more?

Well, it does, but I fall asleep immediately. Even if I am doing something. Also, the effect is not as long-lasting as with zofran. Usually, after zofran I don't throw up for 8-12 hours even if I am nauseous. With phenergan I am back to regular after 5-6 hours. But it really helps at night, when I cannot fall asleep because of extreme nausea.


----------



## JenzyKY

Do you take the zofran around the clock every 8 hours?


----------



## bella21

Barhanita said:


> bella21 said:
> 
> 
> barhanita have you talked to your doctor about your depression? I think its definitely a good idea to let him/her know how you're feeling right now even though you may not want to. there are some safe medications out there to take during pregnancy
> 
> I've been seeing a therapist, but I stopped coming there since I got my BFP. She is too judgmental and I am afraid of her. I felt way better in the beginning of pregnancy, so there was no need for me. But recently things in my head got worse... I will talk to my doctor, but my next appointment is only in 3 weeks. I am afraid to take medication though. I am already on phenergan and zofran for nausea... Also, I cannot take vitamins. It seems like antidepressants is the last thing my baby needs.Click to expand...


maybe you should try and get another doctor hun. You shouldn't have to feel judged and afraid of your own therapist so I completely understand why you stopped going. i also dealt with depression my whole life...ive never taken anything for it because I've always been too afraid too.it has gotten much better since i was younger though. Since I've been pregnant the depression comes back every now and then but its nowhere near how it was 5 or 6 years ago so trust me when i say i understand how you feel. maybe not exactly in the way you are feeling...but i do understand. Im positive the hormones aren't helping at all. 

why can't you take vitamins? not even chewables? 

and by the way Annie is one of my favorite movies!!!! so jealous you're going to see it on broadway!!!!


----------



## Barhanita

JenzyKY said:


> Do you take the zofran around the clock every 8 hours?

Noooo! Even 1 zofran a day makes me very constipated. So I usually take 1 a day. I try to force breakfast in (half of the time I lose it), and then either take zofran before lunch or dinner. If I take it too early I throw up at night, if I take it too late, I will lose my lunch. I usually take it right before I am around people or right before a big meal. But really, even 1 pill a day makes bowel movements painful. Even though I do take stool softeners. This is the reason my doc gave me phenergan as well.


----------



## JenzyKY

I take half a zofran. Wonder if you took 2 halfs in one day if it'd work for you. I don't have many or as bad sickness though.


----------



## Barhanita

Bella:

I might go and see someone else if the thing don't get better.

With the vitamins, any type I take makes me puke even if I am on medication. My doctor told me that at this point the calories are more important. So now I am just taking folic acid. I feel terribly guilty. But yesterday even reading about vitamins made me vomit. Today when I passed the Vitamine Shoppe I threw up in my mouth. I really hope it's not affecting the baby.. 

I am very excited! The only thing I've seen on Broadway was a play, and now I am thrilled to see a great musical. It is my treat to myself.


----------



## Barhanita

JenzyKY said:


> I take half a zofran. Wonder if you took 2 halfs in one day if it'd work for you. I don't have many or as bad sickness though.

It's a great idea, maybe I can try a half! Because a whole pill usually (not always, but most of the time) helps great. Do you get a nasty taste in your mouth after you take zofran? I hate it. Also, it makes me very thirsty.


----------



## JenzyKY

Folic acid is all that's needed anyway! Don't worry about the vitamins. Baby just steals yours ;-). 

Broadway is awesome! I saw Rent and Chicago. I've seen many plays as they travel around but it's not the same.


----------



## JenzyKY

Barhanita said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> I take half a zofran. Wonder if you took 2 halfs in one day if it'd work for you. I don't have many or as bad sickness though.
> 
> It's a great idea, maybe I can try a half! Because a whole pill usually (not always, but most of the time) helps great. Do you get a nasty taste in your mouth after you take zofran? I hate it. Also, it makes me very thirsty.Click to expand...

I haven't noticed a taste. I barely drink if I don't take it so its the only thing that gets me possibly hydrated.


----------



## bella21

I was going to say the same thing that jenzy said...folic acid is definitely all you need so no need to worry at all!!

I saw hairspray a long time ago on broadway and it was awesome! I'm sure annie will be great!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Barhanita I'm sorry you are going through a rough time :( I really hope you can feel better soon..hang in there girl, do it for your baby :) things will get better


----------



## Barhanita

Thank you girls so much for your support. It is amazing, that it's easier to talk to virtual forum friends sometimes, than to OH, friends and relatives... I am going to bed, as I am exhausted after all the crying. Sorry again I've been down... You are great!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Have a goodnight Hun, get some rest :)


----------



## bella21

goodnight barhanita! hope you feel better soon hun! :flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

Goodnight!


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: Oh Barhanita, I hope the doc and you can find a way to help you feel better. :hugs:
As for showing, can't remember where I read it, but it can be your bowel, nice I know, as even if the Uterus hasn't left the pubic bone, it has grown a lot and started moving our organs around. Convinced it's not bloat there. I was bloated for weeks and it felt different. So although it's not officially baby bump it is proof baby is growing.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita I hope with waking up this morning you feel much better, it might have been a mixture of travelling, feeling so sick and hormones that made you feel extra worse and so down :hugs: I am so gald you had such support here from the girls still up. have a great time at Annie :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

So not having a very good start to the day, woke up to bleeding :cry: I got such a shock, it was very pinky brown and is more brown now and only a tiny bit when I wipe. I really hope its just the placenta kicking in and nothing else I hope it has nothing to do with the slapped cheek!! it is playing on my mind so much that I could have had it and passed to baby and now I am going to lose him. the worst is the doc told me not to go in to the hospital on till I have my results from blood test. so what do I do if it gets worse?? :cry:


----------



## Sholi

Celtic if it got worse i would go to a&e for sure. People go to a&e for less imprtant things and you'll get your peace of mind.

Barhanita please please go to the doctor. I came off my pills in order to start trying and i always have my psychologist on standby to go back to if i need her. To be honest, just being sick, tired, unable to sleep at night is very depressing, so having to add to it a pre-existing condition is just too much. 

From a previous post that made me laugh about husbands. Mine is like the gestapo, doesn't let me pick anything up and complains about my eating habits, even though they are quite healthy.It's cute that he's so concerned but with my temper and hormones, his testicles are in grave danger at the moment.

Also my biggest problem is that i spend half the night staring at the ceiling and because of my anxiety i worry about what i'll do when i'm the size of a house and can't sleep at all.

Finally, i take progesterone pessaries just to be safe as my mum had four miscarriages and the bloating is absolutely insane. I've been wearing maternity jeans since week 7!!!!

Hopefullu as we all go into the second trimester, this madness will lessen and we'll all be able to relax and enjoy the pregnancy that little bit more. My scan is next tuesday and i simply can't wait.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

:hugs: Barhanita, I hope you feel better soon :(


----------



## onebumpplease

Hoping it's nothing Celtic. Unfortunately I've not stopped spotting pink and/or Brown since BFP. It certainly causes me to worry. But if it got worse you need to go to a&e for your own sanity or call your midwife xx


----------



## more babies

Aww :hugs: Barhanita! So sorry to hearing you're feeling so down and sick! I think if this continues you should definitely find another doctor that you do feel comfortable with. My husband has suffered from depression and although is under control now I know that he's had a hard time finding a therapist he feels comfortable with. Also, I know being so sick can really put a person down! Its exhausting! I haven't been sick with MS but just being sick with this second horrible sinus infection and the lack of sleep has made me miserable and overly emotional at times and I know being sick all the time would definitely get me down! Massive :hugs: to you and I hope you start to feel better soon! Definitely don't wait to see a doctor if you start to get too depressed! :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Celtic hopefully the fact that its gone from pinky brown to just brown means it won't be any cause for concern.. although I know that doesn't help your stress level any! :hugs: How much longer do you have before you get your results back?


----------



## pola17

Barhanita said:


> I am sorry to complain... I just feel so depressed.. (one of the reasons I have been away). I am visiting my friends in NYC, and I love this city. But this time around I cannot enjoy it. My head is full with depressing thought about the future and everything... I walk around Manhattan and cry. Today I was puking in a plastic bag on Times Square and crying...
> 
> I am sorry I will most likely delete this message later.. I just have no one to share my feelings with.. Because no one can understand.

Ive struggled with severe depression, so I can understand! :hugs: It would be too cliché to tell you "dont worry, everything´s gonna be ok"... even tho thats the way it is, but whats more important to tell you right now, is that this group is fantastic full of wonderfull supportive girls!
You can count on us!

Have you been suffering from depression for so long? I needed years of therapy to improve this, or you think this is temporary????

:hugs: dont cry!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sooz

Barhanita I definitely think you should try splitting your dose with your Zofran. Getting a steady constant stream of treatment is really important with HG otherwise it will keep stopping and starting. Also, you can take more them one Phenergan a day if needed but with an 8 hour gap. I couldn't get by on one a day. I really hope you figure something out soon.

Celtic I hope the blood is nothing to worry about. The fact it is brown sounds like its harmless. I also hope your results are back soon so you can stop worrying.

As for me, I took a bad spill carrying DD to the doctors today and in my attempts to fusion her my hip and elbow took most of the impact of our fall. DD hit her head and bit her tongue. I had her checked by the GP and she's fine, I've also used the doppler and limpet seems ok too. Im black and blue and in agony though.

I've been signed off for another week as Im still becoming too heavily sedated by my Phenergan to safely work.


----------



## onebumpplease

Sooz, what a nightmare! Hope u heal fast :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

Barhanita said:


> bella21 said:
> 
> 
> barhanita have you talked to your doctor about your depression? I think its definitely a good idea to let him/her know how you're feeling right now even though you may not want to. there are some safe medications out there to take during pregnancy
> 
> I've been seeing a therapist, but I stopped coming there since I got my BFP. She is too judgmental and I am afraid of her. I felt way better in the beginning of pregnancy, so there was no need for me. But recently things in my head got worse... I will talk to my doctor, but my next appointment is only in 3 weeks. I am afraid to take medication though. I am already on phenergan and zofran for nausea... Also, I cannot take vitamins. It seems like antidepressants is the last thing my baby needs.Click to expand...

Change doctors!!! Your therapist must make you feel confortable, like some kind of friend... if you dont have this bond with your therapist, then this person is not right for you!

It is very important to get help, as you deserve to be happy, and ready for when your LO arrives! You need to enjoy this pregnancy (once the extreme ms is gone!!), you dont deserve to cry!

Also dont apologize for complaining.... this group is all about support! Never hesitate to look for us! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

more babies said:


> Celtic hopefully the fact that its gone from pinky brown to just brown means it won't be any cause for concern.. although I know that doesn't help your stress level any! :hugs: How much longer do you have before you get your results back?

I hope so, still have some brown when I wipe, TMI I think its mixing with normal CM as sometimes it thick and dark brown but mostly light brown, I am having some cramping but its more in my side and like round ligament pain than proper cramps. 
I should have my results this day next week!! I hope 

Thanks for the support ladies :hugs: When no one else really knows about the baby yet it is good to share the ups and downs :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

i don't really know ANYTHING about the severe sickness or the medications that were mentioned. But big hugs to you Barhanita!! Also i know 2 friends who struggled with PPD... seems to be a lot more common in women who struggle with depression before and during pregnancy. Im almost positive they both took anti-depressents during their 2nd pregnancy's (to try to control/prevent) and have happy and healthy babies now. I would think your happiness and well being is equally important to this baby as the calories. I really hope that SOON the sickness dies down and you can eat properly. Im sure you will feel MUCH better then. And please find a new dr. and don't feel judged by ANYONE! its none of their business.

Im also extrememly jealous of you hanging out in NYC. I have ALWAYS wanted to go!

:hugs: celtic!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> Barhanita I definitely think you should try splitting your dose with your Zofran. Getting a steady constant stream of treatment is really important with HG otherwise it will keep stopping and starting. Also, you can take more them one Phenergan a day if needed but with an 8 hour gap. I couldn't get by on one a day. I really hope you figure something out soon.
> 
> Celtic I hope the blood is nothing to worry about. The fact it is brown sounds like its harmless. I also hope your results are back soon so you can stop worrying.
> 
> As for me, I took a bad spill carrying DD to the doctors today and in my attempts to fusion her my hip and elbow took most of the impact of our fall. DD hit her head and bit her tongue. I had her checked by the GP and she's fine, I've also used the doppler and limpet seems ok too. Im black and blue and in agony though.
> 
> I've been signed off for another week as Im still becoming too heavily sedated by my Phenergan to safely work.

ouch your poor things, get some rest now :flower: Thank you :flower:


----------



## more babies

Aww sooz that sounds terrible! :hugs: Glad to hear everyone is ok though!


----------



## amethyst77

Ouch Sooz :( 
Barhanita, I agree with the others about changing docs.
Celtic, it is SO good to have this place whilst the news is top secret, I agree...
Have just got home from work, did not like the drive home in the snow on roads that had not been gritted :( SO glad we closed early, so I didn't have to do it in the dark.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Just woke up this morning to some very mild period like cramps, which is kinda normal for me these days, and then I went to the bathroom and there was some brown spotting. Am freaking out a tad bit. :( I know the Nurse Practitioner told me that I might spot after getting my pap smear (which was 2 days ago) and to not be alarmed, but I cant help but be alarmed. Can someone ease my mind?


----------



## amethyst77

buttonnose82 said:


> Hi Amethyst, I am hobnobs friend :)
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy :cloud9:
> 
> Blood test today, hoping I don't have to wait too long for results!

Thanks :) You too x
Are your results back yet?
x


----------



## amethyst77

RockNRollBaby said:


> Just woke up this morning to some very mild period like cramps, which is kinda normal for me these days, and then I went to the bathroom and there was some brown spotting. Am freaking out a tad bit. :( I know the Nurse Practitioner told me that I might spot after getting my pap smear (which was 2 days ago) and to not be alarmed, but I cant help but be alarmed. Can someone ease my mind?

Brown spotting is nothing to worry about I was told, especially if it was after your smear.
x


----------



## Sooz

Brown suggests its old so its probably from your pap and has only just worked its way out. X


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic And rocknroll baby- I'm sorry you are spotting..I know how scary and stressful it is. I have been spotting brown since Tuesday so I am in the same boat! :/ Celtic you said something about it maybe being the placenta? I am 10 weeks today so pretty much the same as you.

Onebump sorry you are spotting too. Do they know why you are?


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Celtic And rocknroll baby- I'm sorry you are spotting..I know how scary and stressful it is. I have been spotting brown since Tuesday so I am in the same boat! :/ Celtic you said something about it maybe being the placenta? I am 10 weeks today so pretty much the same as you.
> 
> Onebump sorry you are spotting too. Do they know why you are?

I read today it can be common at around 10 weeks as that is when the placenta begins to take over ? not sure how accurate that is though!! 

Its horrible makes you feel so insecure does'nt it


----------



## JolleyGirl86

CelticNiamh said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Celtic And rocknroll baby- I'm sorry you are spotting..I know how scary and stressful it is. I have been spotting brown since Tuesday so I am in the same boat! :/ Celtic you said something about it maybe being the placenta? I am 10 weeks today so pretty much the same as you.
> 
> Onebump sorry you are spotting too. Do they know why you are?
> 
> I read today it can be common at around 10 weeks as that is when the placenta begins to take over ? not sure how accurate that is though!!
> 
> Its horrible makes you feel so insecure does'nt itClick to expand...

I hope that's what it is! Yes it totally makes you feel insecure and worry..mine has had small brownish clots in it too. I had an ultrasound Wednesday and everything looked good and they couldn't find a reason why I'm spotting. I was hoping it would have stopped by now though


----------



## mommy247

pola17 said:


> Ohhhhh good idea, Celtic!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I ate a whole Ritter sport by myself. I feel guilty :cry:

OMG Ritter Sports are sooo good! I love the chocolate and strawberry ones. I am craving one now after reading that but they are so hard to find over here. Maybe the pharmacy... they must sell some! :haha:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> more babies said:
> 
> 
> Celtic hopefully the fact that its gone from pinky brown to just brown means it won't be any cause for concern.. although I know that doesn't help your stress level any! :hugs: How much longer do you have before you get your results back?
> 
> I hope so, still have some brown when I wipe, TMI I think its mixing with normal CM as sometimes it thick and dark brown but mostly light brown, I am having some cramping but its more in my side and like round ligament pain than proper cramps.
> I should have my results this day next week!! I hope
> 
> Thanks for the support ladies :hugs: When no one else really knows about the baby yet it is good to share the ups and downs :hugs:Click to expand...

Celtic, I didnt know you were spotting! But it´s good to know it´s brown! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

RockNRollBaby said:


> Just woke up this morning to some very mild period like cramps, which is kinda normal for me these days, and then I went to the bathroom and there was some brown spotting. Am freaking out a tad bit. :( I know the Nurse Practitioner told me that I might spot after getting my pap smear (which was 2 days ago) and to not be alarmed, but I cant help but be alarmed. Can someone ease my mind?

Oh, it defenitelly sounds it´s from the pap smear! Dont worry! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

mommy247 said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh good idea, Celtic!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I ate a whole Ritter sport by myself. I feel guilty :cry:
> 
> OMG Ritter Sports are sooo good! I love the chocolate and strawberry ones. I am craving one now after reading that but they are so hard to find over here. Maybe the pharmacy... they must sell some! :haha:Click to expand...

I love ALL ritter sports... but yesterday I devoured the one with cookies... om nom nom!


----------



## pola17

Hey girls... I need some advice:

Today I found a special fare to fly to the states! As my family live there, and my mom´s birthday is on april, I wanted to go from march 29-april 14, by then I should be 10 weeks... its a 3 hours and a half direct flight!

So far the only complications Ive had were the hematoma which is gone, and the infection I got last week.... do you think 20 weeks is ok to travel??

Im so afraid I have to change dates, pay penalties and fare differences... as many of you have been pregnant before, do you think it´s hard to get last minute complications by 20 weeks??

Any suggestions?


----------



## Barhanita

Pola, my doctor said that the second trimester is the best time to fly. So I would do it!

Celtic and RockNRoll, sorry for your spotting. But brown should be ok, right? I really think it's nothing, but I can understand how much it makes you to freakout.

Sooz, this sounds bad, sorry! And I will take your and Jenzy's advice about splitting the doze. Today I realized that I've lost even more weight, so I just have to be on constant support.

Thank you everyone for good words! I will try to find a new therapist once I am back.


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Celtic And rocknroll baby- I'm sorry you are spotting..I know how scary and stressful it is. I have been spotting brown since Tuesday so I am in the same boat! :/ Celtic you said something about it maybe being the placenta? I am 10 weeks today so pretty much the same as you.
> 
> Onebump sorry you are spotting too. Do they know why you are?
> 
> I read today it can be common at around 10 weeks as that is when the placenta begins to take over ? not sure how accurate that is though!!
> 
> Its horrible makes you feel so insecure does'nt itClick to expand...
> 
> I hope that's what it is! Yes it totally makes you feel insecure and worry..mine has had small brownish clots in it too. I had an ultrasound Wednesday and everything looked good and they couldn't find a reason why I'm spotting. I was hoping it would have stopped by now thoughClick to expand...

When I had spotting 4 weeks ago I had a scan a few days later and baby was doing great and they said they could not see the cause of it either. I am hoping that is still the case now, on my first baby at about 8 weeks I started had a gush of blood and spotting then which lasted for 3 weeks, I remember just asking my mum and she reasured me, I never went and got checked, when I had my first apppointment at 12 weeks and saw all was fine, I asked what could of caused the spotting and the doctor said my placenta was very low he had noted placenta paveria on my notes. on my second I MC and my third bang on 8 weeks again more spotting this time I did get checked and all was ok the spotting lasted a week or two again and baby was fine. so then I had 3 pregnancys with no spotting at all and now this, but you know why I think I am so worried, I know more now, some times knowledge is not a good thing . :dohh:

Pola yep woke up this morning to spotting!!! I am still on my Rollercoaster!!! I flew at 17 weeks pregnant and 27 weeks pregnant I think once you prepare for the flight and get your lovely sexy flight socks LOL you should be fine. once that is the infection is no longer causing any problems for you. at 20 weeks it all should be fine, but do keep at them to keep checking that it is.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> Pola, my doctor said that the second trimester is the best time to fly. So I would do it!
> 
> Celtic and RockNRoll, sorry for your spotting. But brown should be ok, right? I really think it's nothing, but I can understand how much it makes you to freakout.
> 
> Sooz, this sounds bad, sorry! And I will take your and Jenzy's advice about splitting the doze. Today I realized that I've lost even more weight, so I just have to be on constant support.
> 
> Thank you everyone for good words! I will try to find a new therapist once I am back.

I hope that MS goes soon, your heading towards 12 weeks and by at least 13 FX you should see it easing, try not to worry about weight loss your baby needs so little now from you as they are so small, your body has more than enough to grow and be healthy :flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

Barhanita I hope around the clock meds work for you! It definitely makes sense to my nurse brain. Hehe. 

Pola, my SIL flew from the US to Australia farther along then that. She did great. 

I'm cleaning as my parents are on the way but I'm dry heaving the whole time. Ugh.


----------



## amethyst77

Oh no Jenzy :hugs: Hope youre nearly done. my in laws cancelled coming over tonight, which I was relieved about!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Jolley, I had an internal examination at 6weeks-ish, the doc said it's my cervical erosion causing it. Doesn't affect the pregnancy at all, but it certainly affects my mental wellbeing. Can't dtd as it causes proper gushing blood, again no effect on baby but it is stressful!


----------



## pola17

Thank you all for the flying encouragement! I cant wait for march!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## JenzyKY

I've spotted to bleeding for 6 weeks. Heard the heart beat last night. Most likely it's all fine.


----------



## mac1979

Question, in February and March I will be doing some flying (Chicago, Houston and maybe NYC). Should I get compression stockings for these flights? First two trips the flying time won't be more than a couple hours, third one will be a bit longer.


----------



## Barhanita

mac1979 said:


> Question, in February and March I will be doing some flying (Chicago, Houston and maybe NYC). Should I get compression stockings for these flights? First two trips the flying time won't be more than a couple hours, third one will be a bit longer.

My doctor didn't insist on them (she said that unless the flight is over 6 hours, I don't need them). She said it's more important to stand up, walk and stretch every hour or so.


----------



## JenzyKY

There'd be no harm in the compression socks. I wear them all the time at work to keep my feet from hurting so much.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

pola17 said:


> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh good idea, Celtic!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I ate a whole Ritter sport by myself. I feel guilty :cry:
> 
> OMG Ritter Sports are sooo good! I love the chocolate and strawberry ones. I am craving one now after reading that but they are so hard to find over here. Maybe the pharmacy... they must sell some! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I love ALL ritter sports... but yesterday I devoured the one with cookies... om nom nom!Click to expand...




CelticNiamh said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Celtic And rocknroll baby- I'm sorry you are spotting..I know how scary and stressful it is. I have been spotting brown since Tuesday so I am in the same boat! :/ Celtic you said something about it maybe being the placenta? I am 10 weeks today so pretty much the same as you.
> 
> Onebump sorry you are spotting too. Do they know why you are?
> 
> I read today it can be common at around 10 weeks as that is when the placenta begins to take over ? not sure how accurate that is though!!
> 
> Its horrible makes you feel so insecure does'nt itClick to expand...
> 
> I hope that's what it is! Yes it totally makes you feel insecure and worry..mine has had small brownish clots in it too. I had an ultrasound Wednesday and everything looked good and they couldn't find a reason why I'm spotting. I was hoping it would have stopped by now thoughClick to expand...
> 
> When I had spotting 4 weeks ago I had a scan a few days later and baby was doing great and they said they could not see the cause of it either. I am hoping that is still the case now, on my first baby at about 8 weeks I started had a gush of blood and spotting then which lasted for 3 weeks, I remember just asking my mum and she reasured me, I never went and got checked, when I had my first apppointment at 12 weeks and saw all was fine, I asked what could of caused the spotting and the doctor said my placenta was very low he had noted placenta paveria on my notes. on my second I MC and my third bang on 8 weeks again more spotting this time I did get checked and all was ok the spotting lasted a week or two again and baby was fine. so then I had 3 pregnancys with no spotting at all and now this, but you know why I think I am so worried, I know more now, some times knowledge is not a good thing . :dohh:
> 
> Pola yep woke up this morning to spotting!!! I am still on my Rollercoaster!!! I flew at 17 weeks pregnant and 27 weeks pregnant I think once you prepare for the flight and get your lovely sexy flight socks LOL you should be fine. once that is the infection is no longer causing any problems for you. at 20 weeks it all should be fine, but do keep at them to keep checking that it is.Click to expand...

Wow that sounds like an emotional roller coaster! It's hard to not worry cause you can't be sure whether it will turn out fine or not. Hopefully our brown spotting will stop and not be from anything bad


----------



## JolleyGirl86

JenzyKY said:


> I've spotted to bleeding for 6 weeks. Heard the heart beat last night. Most likely it's all fine.

Glad everything is well with your baby. Do they know why you have had bleeding/spotting?


----------



## Crystal5483

All of my clotting blood tests came back in normal range and I DO NOT have to do injections!!


----------



## JenzyKY

JolleyGirl86 said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> I've spotted to bleeding for 6 weeks. Heard the heart beat last night. Most likely it's all fine.
> 
> Glad everything is well with your baby. Do they know why you have had bleeding/spotting?Click to expand...

They keep saying my cervix is irritated. Nothing much is seen on ultrasound.


----------



## CelticNiamh

my spotting was easing off on till I hsd to get up and clean up and cook dinner now I am back to light red with brown but still only when I wipe :( nervous as hubby going off for the day tomorrow so ill be here on my own with no transport eek!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Crystal glad your tests came back good 

Jenzy did they say what can cause irritation besides sex or an internal exam? Hopefully my spotting is just from an irritated cervix too

Celtic I noticed mine slows down when I'm resting and then starts up more when I'm walking around


----------



## pola17

ohhh Celtic, it must be horrible to be out of a ride!! But Im sure you wont need to go anywhere, you´ll be fine! :hugs:


----------



## setarei

Celtic, my bleeding definitely gets worse when I have a busier day. I hope that tomorrow goes by quickly enough so you're not too stressed and that you can get some rest on Sunday.


----------



## pola17

Hey girls.... Wondering... Have any of you stopped being thirsty and hungry? Until yesterday I couldn't get enough water and food, but today I feel "bleh"! :/


----------



## JenzyKY

If I have a rough busy day I bleed too. The NP just said it was part of the increased blood flow and changes the cervix goes thorough.


----------



## wannabeprego

Here is a video below from my 10 week twin ultrasound with my new OB today. DH recorded it for me. For the most part I liked my new OB. The twins look great and we saw two heart beats. I have full details about my appointment in my journal is anyone wants to check it out. Here is the video from my appointment today. 


I had to do a glucose test before my appointment today because of my weight and BMI. The glucose test wasn't bad at all. I had heard that it was so gross and horrible, but it was just like drinking a big glass of hawaiin punch. It tasted fine. I did get a little naseous after because I couldn't eat or drink for an hour after until they drew my blood, but i was okay otherwise. I should get the results by mid week next week, and of course no news is good news, so if I don't hear anything it means I am just fine. Fingers crossed that I am.


I decided to sign up for a twin growth research study through my local hospital where I will get to have 3D and 4D ultrasounds, with lots of pictures to keep and video that they will record to discs for me. :thumbup: The visits are all free. :thumbup:They will reimburse me at the end of the study for my time and travel expenses. My first ultrasound appointment for that will be on Monday 01/28/13 in the morning, so I am super excited about that. They will try to coordinate the visits with my normal dr appointments which would be at the same office anyways because I am high risk with the twins so I will only have about 2 extra visits based on what the girl told me. :thumbup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxdKbeuRibk[/QUOTE]


----------



## wannabeprego

@Celtic, I am so sorry about the spotting. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: I hope it stops soon!! :hugs: In the mean time try to relax, get plenty of rest and take it easy. I have had red spotting and brown spotting and everything turned out to be just fine with my twins. Spotting is common in early pregnancy, so I hope everything is going to be alright for you hun. 

@Crystal, That is so great that your tests came back normal!! :thumbup:


----------



## mac1979

pola17 said:


> Hey girls.... Wondering... Have any of you stopped being thirsty and hungry? Until yesterday I couldn't get enough water and food, but today I feel "bleh"! :/

I've been that way with thirst, not food though. Now that I have my appetite back I can't stop eating.


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> Celtic, my bleeding definitely gets worse when I have a busier day. I hope that tomorrow goes by quickly enough so you're not too stressed and that you can get some rest on Sunday.

I am going to take it very easy today, see how it goes no house work for me lol 



pola17 said:


> Hey girls.... Wondering... Have any of you stopped being thirsty and hungry? Until yesterday I couldn't get enough water and food, but today I feel "bleh"! :/

I find i have to force my self to eat at times, always thirsty though



JenzyKY said:


> If I have a rough busy day I bleed too. The NP just said it was part of the increased blood flow and changes the cervix goes thorough.

 I am hoping it is just my cervix misbehaving as well 



wannabeprego said:


> @Celtic, I am so sorry about the spotting. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: I hope it stops soon!! :hugs: In the mean time try to relax, get plenty of rest and take it easy. I have had red spotting and brown spotting and everything turned out to be just fine with my twins. Spotting is common in early pregnancy, so I hope everything is going to be alright for you hun.
> 
> @Crystal, That is so great that your tests came back normal!! :thumbup:

Thank you so much :hugs: your twin scan is so cute :flower: beautiful :hugs:

Spotting has eased off a little over night back to brown, when DH comes home we are going to see about getting checked, I think all my stressing is making it worse, poor DH is worried as well !!

Thank you every one for your support:hugs: you are helping so much :flower:


----------



## pola17

Thanks, girls!!!


----------



## more babies

Pola I also haven't been as hungry or thirsty starting about a week ago. I actually mentioned something to DH about it at first because I thought it was so odd.

Crystal great that everything came back ok!!

Celtic :hugs: Hopefully you are able to get some rest and the spotting will slow down and then next week after you get your results back you can go get checked out.

And also :hugs: to all the ladies on here with any spotting/bleeding! I can't imagine how stressful that must be even after you've been given a reason for it. Still definitely one of the last things you want to be seeing while pregnant!! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Thanks!! :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Morebabies, you hit the nail on the head. I know I can expect to spot, but when I do I can't help thinking, what if sthg else is causing it this time. I do my best to think positive


----------



## more babies

Oh and great scan video wannabeprego!!


----------



## more babies

onebumpplease said:


> Morebabies, you hit the nail on the head. I know I can expect to spot, but when I do I can't help thinking, what if sthg else is causing it this time. I do my best to think positive

I had spotting at 5 weeks for almost two weeks straight and it was so stressful. Every time I wiped even if it was just a small amount it was so sad to see. I haven't had anymore since then and I still check every single time I wipe. So I can't imagine how stressful it would be to still have it going on and I know I'd be doubtful even if they told me where it was coming from! So again big :hugs: to you all dealing with it!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Wannabeprego love your twin scan..so amazing! 

Celtic glad its slowed down a bit..you'll be fine :) just take it nice and easy and try to watch a movie,read or do something to get your mind off it. Easier said than done, I know :)

Spotting is stressful no matter what it's from..I'm constantly checking my underpants whether I am spotting or not haha


----------



## setarei

Wannabeprego, that's a great idea to do a study and help out the medical field and get some free ultrasounds to boot. I'm gonna look into it and see if anyone is doing any near me.


----------



## readynwilling

That study founds awesome Wannabepreggo! 

Sorry to everyone who is still dealing with bleeding and not feeling well :(

Installed my new car seat today :) and i bought J a whole bunch of cute new clothes for our cruise in march. She is napping now so i did a load of dishes, a load of laundry and now im just catching up on bnb. House needs A MAJOR cleaning... im half tempted to hire someone to come help me declutter and organize. My husband and I are slobs by nature - so it gets pretty messy around here LOL


----------



## Sholi

Hi girls, sorry to all those spotting. My mum spotted all through her pregnancy with my brother and it wasn't a cause for concern.

I think i have a uti, as i keep wanting to pee way too often and only some comes out. I don't have any pain or burning when i pee, but i do feel a need to pee a lot of the time. If it gets worse, i might pop over to a&e.


----------



## setarei

Sholi, it might be a uti but it might not be. I have the same symptoms so I got tested and it all came out clean. It's a good idea to find out so that you can relax but without burning/pain it's hopefully just the pregnancy.


----------



## Angelmarie

Really hope all this spotting and bleeding stops for you ladies. It is such a worry. Im sure I have mentioned before (?) but in my last pregnancy I bled awfully for 10+ weeks. It was terrifying. But, all was well. Stay positive. Wishing you all luck and peace of mind! :hugs:

Great scan, Wannabe! Double the excitement having two in there! :happydance:

With these pregnancy hormones, as if I need any help to be an emotional wreck right now... But two of my four cats are very ill. One has been diagnosed with (amongst other things) a cancerous tumour and has to undergo an operation to remove all her glands down one side and my other cat was diagnosed yesterday with heart disease and he is very poorly. This cat has been with me all of my adult life (I got him as soon as I had my own place) and Im distraught about it :cry:


----------



## pola17

Angelmarie, it's so difficult when a four legged buddy is sick! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the compliments on my ultrasound video girls!! :flower:

@Angel, I am so sorry about your cats!!! I hope your cats feels better soon!! Big hugs to you. :hugs::hugs:

@setarei, Here is a weblink to the study so you can have some additional info. It lists the hospitals that are participating in the study. :thumbup:

https://science.nichd.nih.gov/confluence/display/despr/NICHD+Fetal+Growth+Study


----------



## setarei

@angel, I'm sorry that the kitties are doing so bad. I hope the surgery is quick so you don't have to wait around too much and that the heart disease gets treated soon as well.

@wannabeprego, thanks for the link. Those hospitals aren't near me but maybe there's another study nearby.


----------



## CelticNiamh

went to get checked out in EPAU tonight and so glad I did baby looked great and was moving loads measuring 10 weeks 4 days the doctor did an internal to see were the bleeding was coming from and its not from my cervix or womb she thinks it might be infection so swap sent off for testing so see what comes back from that but wow feel so much better now


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Angelmarie I'm sorry about your cats :( it's so stressful when a pet gets sick, they are like family. Hoping they pull through xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

CelticNiamh said:


> went to get checked out in EPAU tonight and so glad I did baby looked great and was moving loads measuring 10 weeks 4 days the doctor did an internal to see were the bleeding was coming from and its not from my cervix or womb she thinks it might be infection so swap sent off for testing so see what comes back from that but wow feel so much better now

Aww so glad baby is doing good! What a relief to see the LO moving around :) let us know what the test results are


----------



## wannabeprego

CelticNiamh said:


> went to get checked out in EPAU tonight and so glad I did baby looked great and was moving loads measuring 10 weeks 4 days the doctor did an internal to see were the bleeding was coming from and its not from my cervix or womb she thinks it might be infection so swap sent off for testing so see what comes back from that but wow feel so much better now

That is such wonderful news!! :happydance::happydance: I am so glad that everything is okay with your baby!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

Yaaaay Celtic! It's good to know your LO is happy in there! :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

glad to hear all is ok Celtic!


----------



## readynwilling

J is throwing up today UGHHHH. I will take a cold over stomach flu ANYDAY! So hard to have the little one telling you how hungry she is and not wanting to give her anything :(


----------



## Barhanita

Celtic, great news!!

Angelmarie, I am sorry to hear about your cat. My old cat lived for a long time with a bad heart condition. We had to give him meds twice a day, but they really helped. He also had a tumor, and removing it helped. He was a great cat and a fighter, and I've had him all my childhood and a part of my adult life. I hope your cats will get better soon. They are sure the family members, and it's heartbreaking when they get sick.

Wannabe, great video! Very exciting to see.

Ready, I am sorry for you little girl. I hope it goes away really quick. 

I went to see Annie on Broadway tonight, and it was amazing! I wish I was going to see a play or a musical every night. My nausea is not too horrible today for the first time in weeks! But my tailbone is killing me... I read it's normal during pregnancy, but I assumed that would start later. Has anyone else experienced pain in your tailbone when you move?


----------



## bella21

angel I'm so sorry to hear about your kitties :hugs: I've had cats my whole life so i know exactly how upset you're feeling right now :( i hope all goes well and they get better soon!

ready I hope your little one feels better soon ....stomach flu is the worst :hugs:

barhanita- glad you had fun at annie and are feeling better today!!!! My backs been hurting the whole time so far...and its seems to only be getting worse now...especially my tailbone and after working all night long. i thought it was start later too but i guess not!

AFM I've been feeling like crap all day! I almost passed out in the shower again ughhh then I felt weird all day from it. had a headache all day...and work was sooo busy so it didn't help at all. Ive had these weird pulsing cramps today too? feels like in my uterus.. first time I've felt these before....anyone else feel something like it?


----------



## onebumpplease

Angel :hugs: So worrying, poor wee souls, hope you get the chance to give them lots of love yet.
Celtic, how wonderful your wee baby is doing well!
Barhanita, glad you had such a nice time at Annie ;-)


----------



## CelticNiamh

AngleMarie So sorry to hear about your cats, I love cats my self I have 3 now, 2 went missing on me about two weeks ago. I hope they both improve and are ok:flower:

barhanita Glad you had a great time at Annie and yay for not feeling so sick :happydance: I hope this is the start of it easing off for you now. :hugs:

bella21 OOH hope you are ok, that might be low blood presure :flower:

Thanks every one for the well wishes xxxx I really appreciate the lovely support you have given me :hugs:

Now to wait for test form hospital on wednesday and blood test result on friday!! 

I hope every one is feeling ok x


----------



## amethyst77

Great news, Celtic :) 
Barhanita- sounds like a good eveing and yay to the sickness easing off :) I haven't had any ache in the tailbone yet.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ready, I hope your daughter feels better soon!! :hugs::hugs:

@Barhanita, Yes, I have had lower back aches on several occasions now. I do believe that it is normal. I know with me my belly is already quite large so I think it is alot of additional weight on my back already for my body to get used to. I am short as well. 

@Bella, I have had cramps throughout my entire pregnancy on and off. So it is most likely normal. Have you been drinking enough fluids throughout your pregnancy. My OB told me to drink at least 8 to 10 glasses of water a day, so make sure you are staying hydrated. Make sure you get as much rest as you can. You might just be worn out. I have been exhausted for the majority of my pregnancy and I am always in bed early and taking naps. I would suggest talking to your DR about almost passing out and make sure they don't think there is anything wrong. I am not sure if it could be your blood sugar or blood pressure, sorry I am not trying to scare you, and I hope it isn't any of those things. I had to do a glucose test to check for gestational diabetes at my OB's office on Friday because I am overweight and because of my BMI. I am really hoping it comes back okay. I won't get those results until next week though.


----------



## CelticNiamh

wannabeprego said:


> @Ready, I hope your daughter feels better soon!! :hugs::hugs:
> *Me to and I hope she does not pass it on to you!!! burn some teatree oil it cleans the air*
> 
> @Barhanita, Yes, I have had lower back aches on several occasions now. I do believe that it is normal. I know with me my belly is already quite large so I think it is alot of additional weight on my back already for my body to get used to. I am short as well.
> 
> @Bella, I have had cramps throughout my entire pregnancy on and off. So it is most likely normal. Have you been drinking enough fluids throughout your pregnancy. My OB told me to drink at least 8 to 10 glasses of water a day, so make sure you are staying hydrated. Make sure you get as much rest as you can. You might just be worn out. I have been exhausted for the majority of my pregnancy and I am always in bed early and taking naps. I would suggest talking to your DR about almost passing out and make sure they don't think there is anything wrong. I am not sure if it could be your blood sugar or blood pressure, sorry I am not trying to scare you, and I hope it isn't any of those things. I had to do a glucose test to check for gestational diabetes at my OB's office on Friday because I am overweight and because of my BMI. I am really hoping it comes back okay. I won't get those results until next week though.


Hey wannabeprego I get GD quite early on I was on insulin by 20 weeks last time, but you do not start to become insulin resistant on till the placenta take over, so any time from 11 weeks to 14 weeks if it comes on early. I have got high results from 10 weeks though. but they might want to check again in a few weeks time just to be sure. it kind of annoys me the way if you are over weight and have a high BMI they think yep deffo going to get GD its not caused by our weight, its caused by the placenta that effects insulin production in some cases the futher along we go in pregnancy the worse we can get. Do not worry if it does come back as positive to GD they will normally put you on a diet and monitor your blood sugars and then insulin if needed. I was on 7 injections a day in my last pregnancy and it can be a huge adjustment and it takes a week to adjust but after that you are grand. :flower: hopefully it comes back ok though one less thing to worry about while growing two beautiful babies


----------



## amethyst77

That's really useful info about GD, Celtic, thank you.


----------



## CelticNiamh

amethyst77 said:


> That's really useful info about GD, Celtic, thank you.

Thanks, I got a huge amount of information at my first appointment on it, plus having it in 4 pregnancys now I just roll with it LOL it does not worry me at all!! :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

CelticNiamh said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> @Ready, I hope your daughter feels better soon!! :hugs::hugs:
> *Me to and I hope she does not pass it on to you!!! burn some teatree oil it cleans the air*
> 
> @Barhanita, Yes, I have had lower back aches on several occasions now. I do believe that it is normal. I know with me my belly is already quite large so I think it is alot of additional weight on my back already for my body to get used to. I am short as well.
> 
> @Bella, I have had cramps throughout my entire pregnancy on and off. So it is most likely normal. Have you been drinking enough fluids throughout your pregnancy. My OB told me to drink at least 8 to 10 glasses of water a day, so make sure you are staying hydrated. Make sure you get as much rest as you can. You might just be worn out. I have been exhausted for the majority of my pregnancy and I am always in bed early and taking naps. I would suggest talking to your DR about almost passing out and make sure they don't think there is anything wrong. I am not sure if it could be your blood sugar or blood pressure, sorry I am not trying to scare you, and I hope it isn't any of those things. I had to do a glucose test to check for gestational diabetes at my OB's office on Friday because I am overweight and because of my BMI. I am really hoping it comes back okay. I won't get those results until next week though.
> 
> 
> Hey wannabeprego I get GD quite early on I was on insulin by 20 weeks last time, but you do not start to become insulin resistant on till the placenta take over, so any time from 11 weeks to 14 weeks if it comes on early. I have got high results from 10 weeks though. but they might want to check again in a few weeks time just to be sure. it kind of annoys me the way if you are over weight and have a high BMI they think yep deffo going to get GD its not caused by our weight, its caused by the placenta that effects insulin production in some cases the futher along we go in pregnancy the worse we can get. Do not worry if it does come back as positive to GD they will normally put you on a diet and monitor your blood sugars and then insulin if needed. I was on 7 injections a day in my last pregnancy and it can be a huge adjustment and it takes a week to adjust but after that you are grand. :flower: hopefully it comes back ok though one less thing to worry about while growing two beautiful babiesClick to expand...

Thanks for the advice about the GD hun!! That is very helpful and I really appreciate it!!! :hugs::flower: I am glad that your experience with it wasn't that bad. :thumbup:

I will have to do another glucose test when I am further along as well which is the more standard time frame for pregnancy. They made me do it early because of my weight and BMI. Fingers crossed that my blood work comes back okay and that I don't have GD though.


----------



## CelticNiamh

wannabeprego no problem at all :flower: glad I could help FX its all clear :hugs:


----------



## Sholi

everyone seems to be a lot more positive today, it's really nice!!! My peeing has eased off a bit but if it starts again i'll go to the gp this week. Less than 48 hours for my 12 week scan and I am quietly excited. I suppose that if I heard the heartbeat at 7 weeks, things should be ok on tuesday, fingers crossed. 

Have a nice week everyone :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sholi, good luck with your ultrasound!!! :flower::hugs: I hope you have a wonderful week as well!! :winkwink:

AFM, my next ultrasound is Monday 01/28 because I am participating in that fetal growth twin research study. I am really excited about it because it should be in 3D/4D, and they promised me pictures and they will be recording the ultrasounds to DVD as well for me to keep, and DH took time off so that he can go with me, so I am sure it is going to be really neat!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lindsey923

Sorry if this is somewhat off topic, but I need to VENT. I just found out that the total cost of all my prenatal blood work was denied by my insurance company because my obgyn sent it to the wrong, out of network lab. I am now responsible for an $800+ bill that would have been covered 100% by my insurance company. The woman who drew my blood specifically asked (although it's all over my paperwork because I've been going there as a gyno patient for 6+ yrs) what type of insurance I had and handed me the correct paperwork and envelopes that I was to use to send any checks or anything that came from my insurance company to the lab. Little did I know, I have BCBSNJ, which needs to be sent to Lab Corp, and she was sending it to Quest. I am SO upset over this because we absolutely can't afford it and from what I've read, it is considered my fault for not telling her what in network lab to use. Now not only do I have an $800+ bill to pay, but I will probably be switching to a new obgyn. :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sholi said:


> everyone seems to be a lot more positive today, it's really nice!!! My peeing has eased off a bit but if it starts again i'll go to the gp this week. Less than 48 hours for my 12 week scan and I am quietly excited. I suppose that if I heard the heartbeat at 7 weeks, things should be ok on tuesday, fingers crossed.
> 
> Have a nice week everyone :flower:

Good luck at the scan :flower:



wannabeprego said:


> @Sholi, good luck with your ultrasound!!! :flower::hugs: I hope you have a wonderful week as well!! :winkwink:
> 
> AFM, my next ultrasound is Monday 01/28 because I am participating in that fetal growth twin research study. I am really excited about it because it should be in 3D/4D, and they promised me pictures and they will be recording the ultrasounds to DVD as well for me to keep, and DH took time off so that he can go with me, so I am sure it is going to be really neat!! :thumbup:

Oh do share the pics and video I would love to see them :flower:



Lindsey923 said:


> Sorry if this is somewhat off topic, but I need to VENT. I just found out that the total cost of all my prenatal blood work was denied by my insurance company because my obgyn sent it to the wrong, out of network lab. I am now responsible for an $800+ bill that would have been covered 100% by my insurance company. The woman who drew my blood specifically asked (although it's all over my paperwork because I've been going there as a gyno patient for 6+ yrs) what type of insurance I had and handed me the correct paperwork and envelopes that I was to use to send any checks or anything that came from my insurance company to the lab. Little did I know, I have BCBSNJ, which needs to be sent to Lab Corp, and she was sending it to Quest. I am SO upset over this because we absolutely can't afford it and from what I've read, it is considered my fault for not telling her what in network lab to use. Now not only do I have an $800+ bill to pay, but I will probably be switching to a new obgyn. :(

yikes thats horrible will they let you pay over time or looking for it all up front!!! why would you have to change :hugs:


----------



## Lindsey923

CelticNiamh- I don't now yet, the offices are all closed in Sunday so I haven't been able to speak with anyone. I will have to change doctors because I can't afford for this to happen again.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Lindsey923 said:


> CelticNiamh- I don't now yet, the offices are all closed in Sunday so I haven't been able to speak with anyone. I will have to change doctors because I can't afford for this to happen again.

I understand they really messed up on you, I hope you can get it sorted so you wont be feeling under pressure paying that bill you do not need that!!


----------



## amethyst77

Lindsey, I hope you manage to sort something out. 

I have had a small amount of red blood streaked in my discharge this evening... Am so scared, it's really not much but am struggling to relax...


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Amethyst hope your spotting stops..it really is so stressful. I have still been having brown spotting and today had a brownish booger looking thing when I wiped. Hopefully it's nothing to worry about :|


----------



## JenzyKY

Lindsey, keep fighting it. I had to fight a lot to get my allergy testing covered. It's the doctors fault so they will have to pay. 

Amythest, did you have a hard day, sex, or tmi a bowel movement before the spotting? Those are all common causes. I've had tons of bleeding so I understand the fear. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsey923

JenzyKY said:


> Lindsey, keep fighting it. I had to fight a lot to get my allergy testing covered. It's the doctors fault so they will have to pay.
> 
> Amythest, did you have a hard day, sex, or tmi a bowel movement before the spotting? Those are all common causes. I've had tons of bleeding so I understand the fear. :hugs:

Your doctor sent your allergy testing out to an OON lab and you were able to get the dr to pay?? I am so nervous about it- everything I read online says it's my fault. :/


----------



## JenzyKY

No. They coded it wrong, though and they refused to pay. It was like $500. I had to call many times and bug them. Keep calling.


----------



## CelticNiamh

amethyst77 said:


> Lindsey, I hope you manage to sort something out.
> 
> I have had a small amount of red blood streaked in my discharge this evening... Am so scared, it's really not much but am struggling to xrelax...

 big hugs I so understand the fear and the doubt running through our minds . If its still there in the morning and your worried do get checked for peace of mind if nothing else.
Thankfully mine seems to be stoping for now but it did start with a good bit red blood then brown gungy stuff


----------



## setarei

Lindsey, good luck. I hope you can get the doctor to pay up without too much run around.

amethyst, there's a lot of us on here with bleeding/spotting (with or without an explanation). Do you have a doctor's appt soon? It will make you feel better to see/hear the baby.


----------



## readynwilling

Thanks everyone! I *think* J actually was suffering from car sickness!! we put her new seat in and she threw up after every car ride... but when we were done for the day she was FINE! so i adjusted the angle of the new seat and we drove about 250km and she was fine. so thank goodness! 

Lindsay - really sorry hun. I'd freak if i got an unexpected $800 bill. I REALLY hope it works out for you. As much as we may bitch about our stupid gov't i am very grateful to be in canada when pregnant or sick :hugs:


----------



## bella21

you know you're pregnant when Honey Boo Boo made you cry :blush:....wth??!! Ive never watched this show in my life and for some reason turned it on. Watching her do her pageant and I literally started tearing up? I don't even know why! lol. wanted to share with you ladies hahaha


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

really hope you can sort something out Lindsey, that is a lot!!

i havent been online much we've had lots of snow so have been having fun with dd, we were snowed in on her 2nd birthday lol


----------



## amethyst77

Bella 21 I have no idea what that is, but I am also crying at every ridiculous thing!! I cried at a Friends rerun last night :lol:


----------



## amethyst77

Celtic and Jolley- thatnk you for the reassurance.
It's reassuring to hear bleeding is common. There has been no more
Jenzy, I had quite a lazy day on the sofa yesterday. May have been at a similar time to a bm I guess. 
Setarei- I have my MW appoitnment on Friday, so will mention it then, unless I get any more in the mean time.


----------



## Scottish

hi ladies, good to see you are all well!
i feel a bit peeved, i have chosen princess royal maternity in glasgow when at my booking in appointment with midwife at 7 weeks so she referred me. however, i called them today and i have to go to an outline clinic for scan at new victoria hospital (which should be my 12 weeks one this week or next) i spoke to medical records who said i have a midwife appointment on 7thfeb then scan on 15th feb which means i will be 15 weeks before my first scan!!!!!!!! grrrr i am so annoyed this cant be right can it? i dont even know who to contact as not recieved appointment letter yet and currently changing GPs so no midwife to call. i feel like crying as was wanting to tell dd after 12 week scan but dont knwo what to do now 

sorry girls i just need to rant as this is my first scan and didnt expect it to take that long! i think somethings gotten mixed up with their system


----------



## twinkletots

Scottish said:


> hi ladies, good to see you are all well!
> i feel a bit peeved, i have chosen princess royal maternity in glasgow when at my booking in appointment with midwife at 7 weeks so she referred me. however, i called them today and i have to go to an outline clinic for scan at new victoria hospital (which should be my 12 weeks one this week or next) i spoke to medical records who said i have a midwife appointment on 7thfeb then scan on 15th feb which means i will be 15 weeks before my first scan!!!!!!!! grrrr i am so annoyed this cant be right can it? i dont even know who to contact as not recieved appointment letter yet and currently changing GPs so no midwife to call. i feel like crying as was wanting to tell dd after 12 week scan but dont knwo what to do now
> 
> sorry girls i just need to rant as this is my first scan and didnt expect it to take that long! i think somethings gotten mixed up with their system

That's not right Scottish. 12 week scan is supposed to be before 13weeks 6 days or nuchal testing ( if you want that) is ineffective after that date. You need to try and call someone!
I thought you would be going to royal alaxandra in paisley?


----------



## amethyst77

Scottish, I was going to say the same as Twinkle. Hope you manage to speak to someone.
x


----------



## Sooz

Ditto what the others have said, if you want a NT test done it has to be done before 14 weeks I think, so they have got to find you an appointment sooner. The only other option would be to go private for that scan.


----------



## setarei

scottish, can you contact the maternity program and explain that you need the NT scan before 13weeks6days? Or go to a walk in (not sure how the british system works)? It does sound like you fell through some sort of crack but hopefully you'll be able to get someone to listen since there's a deadline for the ultrasound.


----------



## pola17

Hey girls, just passing by to say hi! This weekend I couldnt catch up on you!

Tomorrow I have a follow up scan for the infection I got last time, and Im hoping my LO is still in there! :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

hope your scan goes well tomorrow Pola!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Good luck


----------



## JolleyGirl86

My stupid phone! Good luck Pola :)


----------



## twinkletots

Sending wiggly baby bean vibes to you Pola!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Hey girls, just passing by to say hi! This weekend I couldnt catch up on you!
> 
> Tomorrow I have a follow up scan for the infection I got last time, and Im hoping my LO is still in there! :thumbup:

good luck Pola :) :flower:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Amethyst glad your spotting stopped :)


----------



## Sooz

Good luck with your scan tomorrow pola!


----------



## pola17

Thanks girls! You´re all great! :hugs:


----------



## amethyst77

Lots of luck, Pola 
xx


----------



## Scottish

Thanks girls, I've tried phoning them but they have no available appointments at all before then! I am thinking of getting a private one done

Twinkletots I moved to kings park over south side last week so opted for princess royal as closer but wishing I just stayed at rah now


----------



## twinkletots

Scottish said:


> Thanks girls, I've tried phoning them but they have no available appointments at all before then! I am thinking of getting a private one done
> 
> Twinkletots I moved to kings park over south side last week so opted for princess royal as closer but wishing I just stayed at rah now

That's bloody outrageous!!!
Did you explain how far in you would be? What did they say about nuchal scan? You should push this as it is an NHS standard that you are entitled to this scan before 14 weeks!


----------



## onebumpplease

Scottish said:


> Thanks girls, I've tried phoning them but they have no available appointments at all before then! I am thinking of getting a private one done
> 
> Twinkletots I moved to kings park over south side last week so opted for princess royal as closer but wishing I just stayed at rah now

I am absolutely shocked they can get away with that. It seems incredibly unfair if you were looking for NT testing. I chose the Southern General, I noticed all paper work says you can change hospital at any time, although pretty pointless now as I imagine it won't help with the scan situation :-(


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hello ladies, I haven't been able to catch up with you girls as I have been feeling really nervous about my scan tomorrow and have been trying to keep busy to stop the worry. 

I am sorry for those with spotting :hugs:

I hope I have good news tomorrow :flower:


----------



## twinkletots

borr.dg.baby said:


> Hello ladies, I haven't been able to catch up with you girls as I have been feeling really nervous about my scan tomorrow and have been trying to keep busy to stop the worry.
> 
> I am sorry for those with spotting :hugs:
> 
> I hope I have good news tomorrow :flower:

Good luck borr, sure all will be well. Keep us posted


----------



## amethyst77

Lots of luck, Borr xx


----------



## pola17

Scottish said:


> Thanks girls, I've tried phoning them but they have no available appointments at all before then! I am thinking of getting a private one done
> 
> Twinkletots I moved to kings park over south side last week so opted for princess royal as closer but wishing I just stayed at rah now

Are private ones too expensive??
I hope you´ll get one soon!!!

Borr, good luck tomorrow.. Im excited to see your pics tomorrow!
I have a scan tomorrow, too! at 6pm! :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

CelticNiamh said:


> I have a case of not being able to sleep wide awake even though I am tired, no heartburn yet! think I have put on weight kinda wish I was loseing it though lol
> 
> angle marie thanks you have given me hope :)




pola17 said:


> Scottish said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls, I've tried phoning them but they have no available appointments at all before then! I am thinking of getting a private one done
> 
> Twinkletots I moved to kings park over south side last week so opted for princess royal as closer but wishing I just stayed at rah now
> 
> Are private ones too expensive??
> I hope you´ll get one soon!!!
> 
> Borr, good luck tomorrow.. Im excited to see your pics tomorrow!
> I have a scan tomorrow, too! at 6pm! :hugs:Click to expand...

Mine's at 12... I am so nervous :wacko:


----------



## pola17

Borr, you´re so lucky for 2 reasons:

1) your appointment is earlier
2) you´re more far than I am!

:haha: I need a time machine! :winkwink:

Edit: And dont be nervous!!!!!!!!!!! Be excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## bella21

good luck to all the ladies having scans soon !!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bore g


----------



## JolleyGirl86

My dumb phone always posts before I'm done...

Borr good luck with your scan too :) 

Mine isn't until Thursday so I'm jealous :)


----------



## Sholi

scottish you really really need to speak to management or the complaints officer because you are being denied a standard test that you cannot take later. If i were you, I would march into the hospital tomorrow and kick up a stink because this is really important. 

I have my scan tomorrow at 9.40 and although i'm calm, I am a bit scared too.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

GL sholi!


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck Borr and Sholi! Looking forward to seeing some lovely scan pics!!! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Good luck sholi!!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

My 10 Week Twin Baby Bump...

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/10weeks01-21-13_zps7f00db64.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

Good luck to all of the ladies with upcoming scans!! :flower:


----------



## Beemama321

Lindsey923 said:


> Sorry if this is somewhat off topic, but I need to VENT. I just found out that the total cost of all my prenatal blood work was denied by my insurance company because my obgyn sent it to the wrong, out of network lab. I am now responsible for an $800+ bill that would have been covered 100% by my insurance company. The woman who drew my blood specifically asked (although it's all over my paperwork because I've been going there as a gyno patient for 6+ yrs) what type of insurance I had and handed me the correct paperwork and envelopes that I was to use to send any checks or anything that came from my insurance company to the lab. Little did I know, I have BCBSNJ, which needs to be sent to Lab Corp, and she was sending it to Quest. I am SO upset over this because we absolutely can't afford it and from what I've read, it is considered my fault for not telling her what in network lab to use. Now not only do I have an $800+ bill to pay, but I will probably be switching to a new obgyn. :(

I had the same issue with BCBS Texas since we changed the first of the year from BCBS I forget what state. The doctor's office called the lab placed and insurance and everything got fixed with me having to do much but make my first call complaint. I hope everything gets worked out for you! Don't give up, the doctor's office messed up, not you. :dohh:


----------



## Beemama321

This post moves so fast, it's hard for me to keep up!

Congrats and good luck on all the scans/upcoming scans!

I had a 10 week scan on the 9th and the twins were crazy moving, jumping, arms and legs everywhere it looked like they were dancing and doing somersaults! It was so cute! Hubby and I joked about what music they were dancing to. I have my NT scan this Friday at a Perinatologist, kinda nervous since I've never been high risk before and have never seen a perinatologist. :shrug:

I've noticed some of you worried about not getting your NT scans. With my first two pregnancies, our medical histories and my age lead there not not be much worry and I never had NT scans. They are only if you want one (and really you should only get one if you aren't sure you would continue a pregnancy of a child with certain defects) or if the doctor feels it's necessary. That seems to be the consensus on most legitimate medical journals I've read. :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

I have decided to opt out of the NT scan. In general my DH & me dont have a family history of down syndrome in our family, and the chances that both of our twins have genetic problems is unlikely. My OB's office let me know that the test was optional. Of course it is an individual choice and everyone needs to do what they feel is best for them based on their personal situation. Here is a weblink with some really good info about the NT scan, what is shows and how the results are reported. 

https://www.babycenter.com/0_nuchal-translucency-screening_118.bc?page=1


----------



## Barhanita

Everyone with upcoming scans - good luck!! My NT scan is on Thursday, cannot wait.


----------



## pola17

wannabeprego, you look so adorable!


----------



## wannabeprego

pola17 said:


> wannabeprego, you look so adorable!

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb162/notafji/Gifs/thanks_2.gif


----------



## pola17

I wish I was looking as good as you!!! Soon I might dare upload something! :)


----------



## Mattsgirl

Love the bump Wannabeprego! I've got a bump staring to pop out so I've been wearing all my baggy shirts until its more of a bump and less of a pooch.


----------



## wannabeprego

pola17 said:


> I wish I was looking as good as you!!! Soon I might dare upload something! :)

Thanks again. I think because I have twins in there cooking my bump is really big already. :haha:You should do a bump pic, I am sure you look great. :flower::winkwink: Make sure you post a pic if you do!! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

I just have a massive bloat! :haha: I'll see if I decide to do so soon! Lol


----------



## wannabeprego

Mattsgirl said:


> Love the bump Wannabeprego! I've got a bump staring to pop out so I've been wearing all my baggy shirts until its more of a bump and less of a pooch.

Thanks hun!! :flower: I know what you mean, when I first started showing I kept asking my DH if I looked pregnant or just fat. LOL. :blush::haha: i am sure your bump looks cute though!! :winkwink: Make sure you post a pic if you take one. :thumbup:

https://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy253/blue-nightingale/Thank%20you%20gifs/thank_you_17.gif


----------



## pola17

ok, ok! Considering Im ammong girls, I trust you, well.. here´s my mega bump pic!

Excuse the dork face... not long ago I woke up from a nap!!!!!

Buh bye size 0! Im super mega bloated! :haha: https://s1290.beta.photobucket.com/user/17pola/media/hinchada_zps0d381840.jpg.html

Do you see it´s huge????!! I dont think Im getting any bump soon! :haha:


----------



## bella21

pola so cute!!! yours looks like mine!!! i was a size 0 too! do you think its all bloat or some baby? i can't tell on myself but my belly looks like yours!

wannabe adorable twin bump you got there!!


----------



## pola17

Mine is just bloat! :haha: I poke it, and it´s soft and I feel the gas moving around! :haha:

None of my clothes fit anymore... just that skirt and some dresses!! eeek!


----------



## bella21

yeah i hear ya i had to go buy bigger jeans already! everybody keeps saying the bloat goes away and then the bump comes but the bloat never went away it just keeps getting bigger! haha :)


----------



## pola17

I was told that too!!! My mom and sis didnt get their bumps until 20 weeks!!! I "grew" by the 6th weeks... if DH and I go out at night, because the city I live at it´s cold at nights always, I wear a long coat and a scarf to cover the belly! :haha: Im such a smart ass! :haha:


----------



## bella21

lol ive had it to since about 6 weeks! maybe its cause were tiny? :shrug: I hate the cold but I'm pretty thankful for it right now to hide it ...if it was summer id be screwed ! :haha:


----------



## pola17

I know right??? All my summer clothes are tight and waste hugging! :haha:

I guess that's because we're tiny, too! I'm just 5'2'' :/ I've always had problem buying clothes... Sometimes they were too big at the boob area! My face is now all swollen, and attacking chocolates has given me those arms! :haha:


----------



## mommy247

Pola your baby bump looks just like mine right now. The bottom is hard but the top is soft. When I was pregnant with my first I was a size 2 and I didn't show until 6 months... even at six months I looked like I was just eating too much.


----------



## bella21

lol pola im 5'1"!! lmao about the chocolates!!


----------



## Barhanita

I have zero bump, and I am underweight :-( I want a bump! My friend who was pregnant with her first last year and is also very skinny, had a bump at 8 weeks. By 12 weeks it was unmistakable. Could it mean something bad? I mean, I really don't have even a tiny hint of a bump.

Flying back home was horrible... I stopped zofran for a while (TMI: because of rectal bleeding and bad constipation). So I was throwing up everywhere... And with my miles I got upgraded to business class. Well, poor business guys in there suits. They had to eat their dinner with a lovely sound of puking me. 

It seems like every time your sickness dissapears for one day, it comeback tenfold. Then I want it to never disappear again. I am home now, I will take phenergan in a second and fall asleep.


----------



## bella21

barhanita i don't think its a bad thing at all that you don't have a bump! I thought there was something wrong with me for having a bump already and this being my first child! My bump is really just bloat though. I think you're just losing weight from all the MS...dont worry too much it will be gone soon and you'll have an adorable little bump coming :)


----------



## Sooz

Barhanita are you tall as well as thin? Tall women have long torsos and usually hide babies pretty well in there, I was the same last time but my muscles are not coping so well this time round.


----------



## Sooz

Good luck everyone with scans today! Looking forward to some lovely scans. I still have two days to wait, time is standing still!

To the lady who asked about private NT scans, they cost around £100 here, but it is just the scan, they don't draw maternal blood for combined testing as far as I am aware. X


----------



## Scottish

Lovely bumps wannabpreggo and pola :)

Mine is about the same as your pola at the moment and all my jeans are so tight lol people now can notice i think so have to wear baggy clothes.

Well i have gone ahead and booked an early reassurance scan at a private clinic for tomorrow evening at 6.10pm!!! this means dd will have to come and we will surprise her there if all is well first! i cant wait! feeling a bit emotional thinking about it now, but i think thats because ive been waiting so long for this


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola what a supper cute bump your so pretty :thumbup:

Wanabepreggo no hidding your super cute bump either :flower:

Me 6th baby = saggy bloat kinda pregnant looking bump LOL I have popped out under my bust I am very small though 4 ft 10 so no were to hide in saying that on my last pregnancy lot of people did not even know I was pregnant :shrug: May be I just looked fat :haha: or it was very cold - 13 so was wearing my hubby jacket 

I think I heard the baby on my doppler it came this morning I could hear the placenta for sure!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Pola cute bump you look really pretty, I think you look pregnant :)

My bump is just confusing, I am at that fat or pregnant stage :haha:

Eek 3 more hours for my scan!! I am nervous!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

CelticNiamh said:


> I think I heard the baby on my doppler it came this morning I could hear the placenta for sure!

Yay that is so exciting! I am still waiting for mine to arrive!! It left China Jan 17!! I hope it gets here this week!! :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> I think I heard the baby on my doppler it came this morning I could hear the placenta for sure!
> 
> Yay that is so exciting! I am still waiting for mine to arrive!! It left China Jan 17!! I hope it gets here this week!! :shrug:Click to expand...

I ordered mine on the 12 of January :) it shows the heart beat does 176 sound ok I am resisting the urge to keep trying


----------



## losingtheplot

hi ladies, i have been so lame and missed so much chatting! only 1 more week until the placenta takes over so hopefully i wont be feeling so sick euurrrgggghhh! and i start my new job in a few weeks as a maternity care assistant in the hospital i am so excited!! i get to help deliver babies eeeekkkk!! hope your all ok x x x xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

losingtheplot said:


> hi ladies, i have been so lame and missed so much chatting! only 1 more week until the placenta takes over so hopefully i wont be feeling so sick euurrrgggghhh! and i start my new job in a few weeks as a maternity care assistant in the hospital i am so excited!! i get to help deliver babies eeeekkkk!! hope your all ok x x x xx

Oh lovely :) is this your 6th baby :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

CelticNiamh said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> I think I heard the baby on my doppler it came this morning I could hear the placenta for sure!
> 
> Yay that is so exciting! I am still waiting for mine to arrive!! It left China Jan 17!! I hope it gets here this week!! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I ordered mine on the 12 of January :) it shows the heart beat does 176 sound ok I am resisting the urge to keep tryingClick to expand...

I ordered mine Jan 10... it takes so long to get here to Ecuador everything.... I think 176 sounds great! :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

pola17 said:


> ok, ok! Considering Im ammong girls, I trust you, well.. here´s my mega bump pic!
> 
> Excuse the dork face... not long ago I woke up from a nap!!!!!
> 
> Buh bye size 0! Im super mega bloated! :haha: https://s1290.beta.photobucket.com/user/17pola/media/hinchada_zps0d381840.jpg.html
> 
> Do you see it´s huge????!! I dont think Im getting any bump soon! :haha:

Awww, I think your bump looks super cute hun!!!! :flower::winkwink: You are looking good mamma!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

bella21 said:


> lol pola im 5'1"!! lmao about the chocolates!!

:haha: I cant stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pola17

Barhanita said:


> I have zero bump, and I am underweight :-( I want a bump! My friend who was pregnant with her first last year and is also very skinny, had a bump at 8 weeks. By 12 weeks it was unmistakable. Could it mean something bad? I mean, I really don't have even a tiny hint of a bump.
> 
> Flying back home was horrible... I stopped zofran for a while (TMI: because of rectal bleeding and bad constipation). So I was throwing up everywhere... And with my miles I got upgraded to business class. Well, poor business guys in there suits. They had to eat their dinner with a lovely sound of puking me.
> 
> It seems like every time your sickness dissapears for one day, it comeback tenfold. Then I want it to never disappear again. I am home now, I will take phenergan in a second and fall asleep.

Hey Baharnita! My mom and sis got their bumps at 20-24 weeks! That doesnt mean something´s wrong!!! Mine is just bloat! Im sure soon you´ll show a beautiful bump! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Thanks girls! :blush: all of you for the bump comments! I hope one day I can share a pic with a real bump, and not looking as dorky as I did last night... but hey, we´re ammong girls! :haha:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Cute bump pic pola!

Today is my birthdayyyy! 2 more days until my first ultrasound! :happydance: it's so hard for me to keep up with this thread now lol, am so tired all the time I don't even want to get on the computer.


----------



## CelticNiamh

RockNRollBaby said:


> Cute bump pic pola!
> 
> Today is my birthdayyyy! 2 more days until my first ultrasound! :happydance: it's so hard for me to keep up with this thread now lol, am so tired all the time I don't even want to get on the computer.


Happy Birthday :happydance: I hope you get a chance to enjoy it :)


----------



## readynwilling

Happy Birthday Rock N Roll!


----------



## pola17

RockNRollBaby said:


> Cute bump pic pola!
> 
> Today is my birthdayyyy! 2 more days until my first ultrasound! :happydance: it's so hard for me to keep up with this thread now lol, am so tired all the time I don't even want to get on the computer.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: you have your present in the oven! :happydance:


----------



## Barhanita

RockNRoll, Happy birthday!!!

Sooz, I am just 5'6", so not that tall.

So many scans this week! Mine is in less than 48 hours.


----------



## mac1979

I just back from my midwife and I got to hear my baby's heartbeat, it was so reassuring. Baby didn't like the Doppler as s/he kept hiding. My midwife also thinks I have an anterior placenta as it took so long to find the heartbeat.


----------



## Sooz

I think I might have an anterior placenta this time too, limpet is always behind my pulse and very dim on the doppler. 

Happy birthday rock n roll! :cake:

37 hours until my scan now. Getting very, very nervous. Have a lot planned for tomorrow to try and pass the time but mostly our car needs to pass its MOT or getting to the hospital for 8am will be a nightmare in this snow.


----------



## Barhanita

Sooz said:


> I think I might have an anterior placenta this time too, limpet is always behind my pulse and very dim on the doppler.
> 
> Happy birthday rock n roll! :cake:
> 
> 37 hours until my scan now. Getting very, very nervous. Have a lot planned for tomorrow to try and pass the time but mostly our car needs to pass its MOT or getting to the hospital for 8am will be a nightmare in this snow.

My scan in 45 hours. Also at 8 am...

Tell me, Sooz, how much weight have you lost? I stepped on a scale this morning and it made me more depressed than ever :-(


----------



## setarei

Woot second trimester baby!

Good luck to all those with scans soon. Can't wait to see all the new ultrasound pics.


----------



## setarei

Wait now I'm not so sure. Some sources say the second trimester starts at the first day of the 12th week and others are saying it's the 13th week. Which is it?


----------



## Sooz

Barhanita said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> I think I might have an anterior placenta this time too, limpet is always behind my pulse and very dim on the doppler.
> 
> Happy birthday rock n roll! :cake:
> 
> 37 hours until my scan now. Getting very, very nervous. Have a lot planned for tomorrow to try and pass the time but mostly our car needs to pass its MOT or getting to the hospital for 8am will be a nightmare in this snow.
> 
> My scan in 45 hours. Also at 8 am...
> 
> Tell me, Sooz, how much weight have you lost? I stepped on a scale this morning and it made me more depressed than ever :-(Click to expand...

Im holding steady at half a stone at the moment. Im 5'8 and just under nine stone at the moment. The early intervention and regular monitoring has made a huge difference to me this time. I was about to be hospitalized at this gestation with my daughter. 

How are you getting on? X


----------



## Sooz

I go with the 13th week personally, it breaks the trimesters up more evenly.


----------



## setarei

I thought 13 weeks makes more sense too but I got 2 separate emails (the pregnancy by the week kind) saying congrats on making it to the second trimester so I figured I was wrong. It really shouldn't be so confusing!


----------



## wannabeprego

RockNRollBaby said:


> Cute bump pic pola!
> 
> Today is my birthdayyyy! 2 more days until my first ultrasound! :happydance: it's so hard for me to keep up with this thread now lol, am so tired all the time I don't even want to get on the computer.

https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff136/sindy70/GIF%20files/happybirthday.gif


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> I just back from my midwife and I got to hear my baby's heartbeat, it was so reassuring. Baby didn't like the Doppler as s/he kept hiding. My midwife also thinks I have an anterior placenta as it took so long to find the heartbeat.

Thats great news!!!


----------



## pola17

Good luck on your scan, Sooz!!


----------



## Barhanita

Sooz said:


> How are you getting on? X

I keep losing weight, and I am so tired of it.. I guess I am very weak because of that too... I very sad about it right now. This morning I weighted myself and started crying. My doctor wants to see me again tomorrow. They will give me some IV fluids they said.


----------



## wannabeprego

setarei said:


> I thought 13 weeks makes more sense too but I got 2 separate emails (the pregnancy by the week kind) saying congrats on making it to the second trimester so I figured I was wrong. It really shouldn't be so confusing!

@Setari, Happy 12 weeks!!:happydance: Did you ever find out for sure if you were pregnant with twins or triplets? :winkwink:


----------



## Barhanita

I cannot find any constancy in this trimester thing either... It seems like 12-13 weeks is a transitional period between the first and the second.


----------



## wannabeprego

mac1979 said:


> I just back from my midwife and I got to hear my baby's heartbeat, it was so reassuring. Baby didn't like the Doppler as s/he kept hiding. My midwife also thinks I have an anterior placenta as it took so long to find the heartbeat.

I am so glad that your scan went so well and that you got to hear the baby's heart beat!!:happydance::happydance: That is awesome news hun!!:thumbup:


----------



## mama d

setarei said:


> Wait now I'm not so sure. Some sources say the second trimester starts at the first day of the 12th week and others are saying it's the 13th week. Which is it?

My doctor says 14 weeks...there are so many different thoughts. I figure if you divide 40 weeks by 3 you'd get 13.33333.... So 13w3d should be 2nd tri. Who knows!!


----------



## amethyst77

losingtheplot- what a great job. Hope it goes well.
Good luck to tomorrow's scan ladies :)
My body shape is changing. I am overweight, but have managed to lose half a stone, but my tummy is becoming rounder. Some days I think 'bump', other days 'fat'!!


----------



## setarei

@wannabeprego apparently I most likely had a vanishing triplet so it's twins now.
@barhanita, I have been losing weight too (15lbs). I hope the IV helps you get some energy back.

Thanks everyone, I figured there would be a set day that would be the start of the second trimester but I guess that's expecting too much.


----------



## Sooz

Barhanita said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> How are you getting on? X
> 
> I keep losing weight, and I am so tired of it.. I guess I am very weak because of that too... I very sad about it right now. This morning I weighted myself and started crying. My doctor wants to see me again tomorrow. They will give me some IV fluids they said.Click to expand...

When I went on IV fluids and drugs last time I got through 5 bags in 8 hours, it was insane. My vet nurse friend told me that's the amount they would give a race horse!

However, the effects we've immediate and I felt so much better. I was able to eat in hospital and even drink tea which I still can't touch this pregnancy. You will feel much better once you've been hydrated again, and injected drugs seem more effective. 

I use a HG group on FB and its been so helpful. Mine is based in the UK but Im pretty sure there is a US one too if you search? X


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi ladies!
Havn't been on much due to Hypermesis :cry: it is horrible!!!!!!!! I never had it in my other pregnancys, so i wasn't ever expecting to get it. :dohh:

Anyways, i had my ultrasound today. i am 8+2 and im now due September 1st, so im going to relocate to the september thread. Loved learning about you all and i wish you the best of luck in your pregnancys and delivery <3


----------



## JenzyKY

setarei said:


> I thought 13 weeks makes more sense too but I got 2 separate emails (the pregnancy by the week kind) saying congrats on making it to the second trimester so I figured I was wrong. It really shouldn't be so confusing!

There are 3 different ways to do the trimesters. By development, you are at the second trimester.


----------



## Sholi

here it is, cried like a baby :blush:
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## amethyst77

Awwww Sholi- cute scan xx


----------



## pola17

Sholi, your bean is so cute! :cloud9:

I'm in the waiting room for my scan... Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Angelmarie

Soooo cute Sholi! :cloud9:

Good luck, Pola! Hope everything's going well :flower:

I have my NT scan tomorrow afternoon. I'm soooo nervous. Praying my hematoma has shrunk or better still disappeared! [-o&lt; Can't wait to see baby! Hope things are ok. 

Do any of you use sea bands? Do you recommend them? I am not being sick a whole lot but this constant feeling sick is awful. Just wondered if sea bands would help? 

Hope you're all ok! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

I did well in my scan!!! Lemme see if I can upload it on YouTube!


----------



## Barhanita

Angelmarie said:


> Do any of you use sea bands? Do you recommend them? I am not being sick a whole lot but this constant feeling sick is awful. Just wondered if sea bands would help?

They didn't help me at all. But even strong medication doesn't really help me, so it doesn't count.


----------



## Barhanita

Yay Sholi and Pola for your scans!


----------



## Crystal5483

Beautiful scan Sholi!!!


----------



## pola17

Here's a link with a blurry pic of today's scan!! https://s1290.photobucket.com/albums/b525/17pola/?action=view&current=7C64D966-A8B0-4D2A-95F3-164118D887EE-14509-00000A28D66035F4.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## mac1979

Those are awesome pics. All I get is my dating one (which I've had) and my only other ultrasound will be at my 20 week ultrasound. It is only 7 more weeks but it feels so long away.


----------



## pola17

Oh man! Mac, it definitely feels like forever!!!


----------



## mama d

Cute scans Sholi and Pola!


----------



## Beemama321

Angelmarie said:


> Soooo cute Sholi! :cloud9:
> 
> Good luck, Pola! Hope everything's going well :flower:
> 
> I have my NT scan tomorrow afternoon. I'm soooo nervous. Praying my hematoma has shrunk or better still disappeared! [-o&lt; Can't wait to see baby! Hope things are ok.
> 
> Do any of you use sea bands? Do you recommend them? I am not being sick a whole lot but this constant feeling sick is awful. Just wondered if sea bands would help?
> 
> Hope you're all ok! :hugs:

Good luck on your scan! My hematoma just seems to have disappeared, I hope yours did too!


----------



## Beemama321

Sholi said:


> here it is, cried like a baby :blush:

Wow, great scan! :happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

Beautiful scan Pola!!

I can't wait until Thursday!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Wanted to update... Scan went great :cloud9:

here are some pics!!











:kiss: Any gender guesses, skull or nub or anything??


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Great scans sholi and pola! 

Good luck in the september thread and I hope you feel better guppy!

I can't wait for more scan pics from all of those with scans soon!


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay for pretty scans everyone!!! Glad everyone has gotten good news! They all look like babies now!

I think I may be the only one who doesn't like the 3D/4D ones. The babies look so different... I think I will stick to the normal ones. I'd rather have the money to get an awesome Mamaroo swing or fancy stroller. :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

Borr, great! I wanna say a girl, but I am not good at it!

Jenzy, I am with you. It's harder for me to visualize a baby on 3d than on 2d.


----------



## Beemama321

I thought I'd jump on the bump bandwagon! You all look so cute with your little bumps! I'm huge!!

I'm 12 weeks with twins, and measure about 20 weeks. This is my 4th pregnancy so I show a lot sooner, and I'm relatively small at 5'2 and 110 lbs.


----------



## bella21

omg beautiful scans ladies!!!!!!!!

borr my first thought was girl :girl: :)

Made my appointment for sequential risk scan (is that the same thing as NT scan?) Im really nervous but it on the 30th...next wednesday already!! and then another on the 4th of feb !!

Had a girls day today...me and a friend went shopping and grabbed a bite to eat...it was so nice!


----------



## bella21

aww beemama cute bump!!!


----------



## setarei

Nice bump beemama I can't wait until I look more pregnant and less fat.

Great scans sholi, borr (sorry no guesses I can't see enough) and pola.

Anyone else having their nausea getting worse instead of better?


----------



## Barhanita

setarei said:


> Anyone else having their nausea getting worse instead of better?

Mine is!


----------



## pola17

Beemama, looking gooooood!


----------



## ZooMa

Hi ladies! I had my NT scan today - everything is groovy! Dated at 12+2, which is one day ahead of my LMP dates and one day behind my 7 week u/s dates -- so in other words, right where it should be! We're sticking with the Aug 5 due date, though part of me is thinking Aug 3 feels special...

re: SeaBands - yes, they work! I had blech-feeling nausea for a while, and the first time I put on the bands I felt relief in 10 minutes. I wore them non-stop (literally 23.5 hours / day, just off to shower). However, today was the first day I went without -- and not too bad! My evening sickness has dramatically improved in the last 4-5 days, though I still feel waves at times. I really hope this means I've turned the corner!

Next step: official announcements to all the family and friends that don't yet know. We're thinking of sending out cards saying something like "First came love, then marriage, now a baby!" (More eloquent than that, but the details aren't worked out.)

Yay! Just a little over 6 months to go! I'm really looking forward to the next 3 months... maybe not the last 3!


----------



## Mattsgirl

The scan pics and bump pics are so cute!!
Heres my bump pics. The first one is my sad attempt to suck it in. The second one os me relaxed. This is all bump no bloat. Its all hard and not squishy. But still just looks like a pooch through my shirts.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130121_190027.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20130121_193923.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pola17

Zooma, glad scan went great!

Mattsgirl... You look soooooooo cute!


----------



## Beemama321

setarei said:


> Nice bump beemama I can't wait until I look more pregnant and less fat.
> 
> Great scans sholi, borr (sorry no guesses I can't see enough) and pola.
> 
> Anyone else having their nausea getting worse instead of better?

Thanks! I had terrible morning sickness/vomiting since 4 weeks pregnant. It's died down a lot, but still have small bouts of nausea and random here and there vomiting. So I'd say mine has gotten better. Hope yours lets up soon. :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Love the bumps and scans!! :D


----------



## Barhanita

Beemama321 and Mattsgirl - nice bumps!

ZooMa, congrats on your scan. And it's great to be announcing.


----------



## Sooz

Beautiful scan pictures ladies and loving the little bumps too. Glad all is going well.

Im also hoping my bleed has vanished at the scan, its not come away at all so hopefully it has absorbed. My daughters was gone by twelve weeks. 24 hours to go. :wacko:

My nausea is holding steady because of the medication right now. I was at my worst at this point in my last pregnancy. I stopped using sea bands weeks ago as they've had no effect this time round but my friends with standard ms swear by them! X


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Here's a link with a blurry pic of today's scan!! https://s1290.photobucket.com/albums/b525/17pola/?action=view&current=7C64D966-A8B0-4D2A-95F3-164118D887EE-14509-00000A28D66035F4.jpg&evt=user_media_share

Pola brilliant and nub looks girly to me :flower: is the fluid gone? 



Sholi said:


> here it is, cried like a baby :blush:

so clear and so cute, look at how cute all ready the baby profile is :thumbup:



borr.dg.baby said:


> Wanted to update... Scan went great :cloud9:
> 
> here are some pics!!
> 
> :kiss: Any gender guesses, skull or nub or anything??

OOH I think boy! but the angle of baby could be throwing me off but nub is very boy looking to me any way but I could be so wrong :flower:

Great scans every one!! I love scan pictures :hugs:


----------



## buttonnose82

how is everyone doing :)

for those that are on their 2nd/3rd or more pregnancy, how are you finding the stretching pains this time?? I have found the are hurting alot more this time :( really uncomfortable!

still waiting for my blood results regarding the slapped cheek, really hope they are back this week


----------



## Sooz

I've hardly had any this time TBH! Last night I had a lot of stabby electric shocks in my cervix though which were rather unpleasant!


----------



## CelticNiamh

buttonnose82 said:


> how is everyone doing :)
> 
> for those that are on their 2nd/3rd or more pregnancy, how are you finding the stretching pains this time?? I have found the are hurting alot more this time :( really uncomfortable!
> 
> still waiting for my blood results regarding the slapped cheek, really hope they are back this week

I found on my third, well 4th really I found them really painful, I was told later on in the pregnancy I had an irritable uterus, all was well though!! but my god labour was very quick and intense no time for pain relief :) mind you I felt so good with in an hour of delivery!! I could not believe it. 

I should get mine later today my results are back I just have to ring the nurse at 2 today!!!


----------



## CordeliaJ

buttonnose82 said:


> how is everyone doing :)
> 
> for those that are on their 2nd/3rd or more pregnancy, how are you finding the stretching pains this time?? I have found the are hurting alot more this time :( really uncomfortable!
> 
> still waiting for my blood results regarding the slapped cheek, really hope they are back this week

Do you mind me asking what the pain is like? I've got some mystery pain that I posted about on the first tri forum yesterday (the thread called 'weird aches and pains'), went to docs today and she wasn't really sure either. I'm hoping it's just stretching or ligaments or something, but it's so uncomfortable.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

yay I got the DVD up... here's the link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAq_Q7bV2Cg&feature=youtu.be



Our baby at 12 weeks. 4:20 is heartbeat, 5:15 onwards is with 3D, 6:40 we wake the baby up and it starts moving and waving!


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Here's a link with a blurry pic of today's scan!! https://s1290.photobucket.com/albums/b525/17pola/?action=view&current=7C64D966-A8B0-4D2A-95F3-164118D887EE-14509-00000A28D66035F4.jpg&evt=user_media_share
> 
> Pola brilliant and nub looks girly to me :flower: is the fluid gone?
> 
> 
> 
> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> here it is, cried like a baby :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> so clear and so cute, look at how cute all ready the baby profile is :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> Wanted to update... Scan went great :cloud9:
> 
> here are some pics!!
> 
> :kiss: Any gender guesses, skull or nub or anything??Click to expand...
> 
> OOH I think boy! but the angle of baby could be throwing me off but nub is very boy looking to me any way but I could be so wrong :flower:
> 
> Great scans every one!! I love scan pictures :hugs:Click to expand...

Lol, thanks!!! The fluid is gone!!! :happydance:
Funny you say my LO looks girly, my in laws, parents, sister and DH want a girl! LMAO!!!! I'd be happy with either boy or girl!!! :)


----------



## Crystal5483

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/D5C571D1-3A04-46F7-81D6-8628BC8303D4-13439-00000288E6FF2A8C.jpg

You time to buy maternity pants so I don't overflow lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Cute Bump Crystal!


----------



## readynwilling

did my fun intelligender test today - predicted a boy - so now we wait 30 days and see if its right! i am hopeful for boy tho. I have a TON of girl clothes tho LOL i will have a lot to go through if it is a boy. I will be just keeping my fav outfits and donating the rest. I think i have 6 storage bins that cover from 0-2T HAHAHAHA


----------



## mac1979

I really want a bump. In the morning I look like my regular self, just a little thicker, but in the afternoon I look ginormous (in my mind) so I know it is just bloat.


----------



## readynwilling

yeah my 'bump' is up high in my belly - so i know its all bloat. i have a cruise in 38 days - im hoping to turn my belly fat pouch into a baby bump before then HAHAHAHA


----------



## CelticNiamh

I am so happy :happydance::happydance: I am immune to the parvo virus such a relief yay :happydance:


----------



## buttonnose82

fab fab news Celtic :) so pleased for you


----------



## CelticNiamh

buttonnose82 said:


> fab fab news Celtic :) so pleased for you

Thank you :hugs: any news your end I am crossing every thing for you :flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

My bump is definitely mostly bloat. I wake up with a tiny bump that grows as the day goes on. 

One week til scan and official announcement!


----------



## buttonnose82

nope nothing yet :(


----------



## Barhanita

Celtic, great news!!!


----------



## Beemama321

borr.dg.baby said:


> yay I got the DVD up... here's the link:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAq_Q7bV2Cg&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> 
> Our baby at 12 weeks. 4:20 is heartbeat, 5:15 onwards is with 3D, 6:40 we wake the baby up and it starts moving and waving!

Super cute!!! What a great video of your little one! Did you guys have to bring a blank dvd or did they just give you one?


----------



## Beemama321

buttonnose82 said:


> how is everyone doing :)
> 
> for those that are on their 2nd/3rd or more pregnancy, how are you finding the stretching pains this time?? I have found the are hurting alot more this time :( really uncomfortable!
> 
> still waiting for my blood results regarding the slapped cheek, really hope they are back this week

This is muy 4th pregnancy and I find that the stretching is worse... but then again twins makes everything so different so I don't know if the extra babies is making it more so, or if it would hurt more anyways with just one... :shrug:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Great news celtic!! :happydance:

Beemama they just gave me the DVD, they asked if I wanted one when they started the scan. :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Cute video Borr love it :D

Celtic, great news! Glad you don't have to worry about that anymore :)


----------



## Sholi

hi all, my bump is huge due to the fact i already had a tummy and the progesterone makes me very bloated. If i can get a good photo, i'll upload it, but I'm a bit embarrassed because it's enormous. 

there's whooping cough going around here and apparently they said on the news that there is a vaccine available for pregnant ladies. Need to find out more and see if it applies to me. 

yesterday at the scan i was told that we get a 3d and 4d scan in the next appointment, so we're getting it for free. wasn't really going to have one, as i think they are a bit weird, but if it's free, i'll take it.

told everyone at work today and i've never been given so many hugs and kisses, I work in a hospital, so i know A LOT of people lol


----------



## bella21

aww Borr I love the video of your little one!!! so cute!!!


----------



## Sooz

Sholi tin vaccine isn't available until 28 weeks. 

Glad to hear you got the all clear Celtic. Buttonnose I hope you're not waiting much longer. X


----------



## more babies

Great news Celtic!!! You can breathe a little easier now!

So great to see everyone's scans! They're all so wonderful! And everyone's bumps are lovely too! 

I still have nothing to show off. I had a little bit of spotting when I wiped last night right before bed which of course freaked me out. I think I've been over doing it lately and have been resting a lot today and I think it has stopped but we shall see.. My next scan is a week from Friday so I'm definitely looking forward to that and hopefully confirming everything is still ok!


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> I am so happy :happydance::happydance: I am immune to the parvo virus such a relief yay :happydance:

Yeeeeeeeeesssss!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Scottish

Hi ladies!

I went to my private scan tonight and it was amazing! Baby is doing fine seen and heard heart beating and saw him/her moving about. Dd was crying with joy as was a surprise.

I am measuring 3 days ahead so 12 weeks 2 days but gonna stick with original date as waiting for nhs one.

I will try to add pic


----------



## Barhanita

Scottish, great news!


----------



## onebumpplease

Fabulous news Scottish!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks ladies xxx :hugs:

Love all the scan pictures and the video so cute :happydance:

Barhanita how are you feeling :flower:

Buttonnose I hope you hear soon, may be tomorrow!! was it last thursday they took your blood :hugs:


Did some one mention a thread for hyperemesis gravidarum if there is one can you point me in the right direction, I want to share it with a poor girl who suffers really bad with HG she needs support :flower:


----------



## pola17

Congrats, Scottish!!! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yay Scottish!! :wohoo:


----------



## Barhanita

Celtic, I am feeling like crap. In two hours I have an appointment, and I am really hoping for an IV and more suggestions. I keep fainting, vomiting, feeling dizzy and shaky. Thank you for asking!!! 

And tomorrow I will have my NT scan... They told me to drink a bottle of water in 30 mins. And I know for a fact that that much liquid at once won't stay in my stomach... So we'll see what happens.


----------



## Barhanita

Borr, such a cute video!!! I would love to have something like that and show it to my baby when it grows up a little.


----------



## Sooz

Great news Scottish!

Barhanita I could only manage half a pint before my seven week scan and they could still see well enough to do it externally, don't fret.

Celtic there is a HG thread in the gestational complications forum. Personally I use a FB group though.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good luck Barhanita on the appointment and scan!

I was not expecting to get a video but I love it, I have watched it a million times! Makes me so happy :cloud9:

I hope you and Sooz feel better soon with the sickness!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> Celtic, I am feeling like crap. In two hours I have an appointment, and I am really hoping for an IV and more suggestions. I keep fainting, vomiting, feeling dizzy and shaky. Thank you for asking!!!
> 
> And tomorrow I will have my NT scan... They told me to drink a bottle of water in 30 mins. And I know for a fact that that much liquid at once won't stay in my stomach... So we'll see what happens.

Oh you poor thing :hugs: I hope they do something for you today to make you feel better!! Man I would have problems getting that much water in to me in 30 minutes lots of little sips!! it took me an hour to that on saturday and it was not even a full bottle but they could still see :flower: good luck 



Sooz said:


> Great news Scottish!
> 
> Barhanita I could only manage half a pint before my seven week scan and they could still see well enough to do it externally, don't fret.
> 
> Celtic there is a HG thread in the gestational complications forum. Personally I use a FB group though.

Thanks Sooz I was hoping there was a big one :)


----------



## Scottish

Here's my scan pic :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Scottish

Thanks ladies for well wishes! 

I am gonna go catch up here! I am so glad I can now say I've had a scan lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So cute!!!


----------



## Scottish

Amazing scans here! They all look fab! Loving the dvd scans x


----------



## Mattsgirl

Ok, so this may be a totally stupid question but I keep hearing different things so I'll ask you ladies. When does the second trimester actually start. I always thought it was 12 weeks, but I keep hearing 13, then somewhere else I hear 14. I'm so confused.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I have heard that it varies from country to country and sometimes even from doctor to doctor... I am going with 13 weeks, so will be moving over on saturday :flower:


----------



## setarei

@mattsgirl, I had the same question. I've decided to go with the begininning of the 13th week as the start of the second trimester.


----------



## JenzyKY

Mattsgirl said:


> Ok, so this may be a totally stupid question but I keep hearing different things so I'll ask you ladies. When does the second trimester actually start. I always thought it was 12 weeks, but I keep hearing 13, then somewhere else I hear 14. I'm so confused.

There are 3 different ways to do the trimesters. I googled it and found 3 different answers. Development wise, your baby is in the 2nd trimester at 12 weeks.


----------



## twinkletots

Loving the scans ladies! And all those shapely bumps.
Can you believe we made it this far? We have babies in our tummies, woo hoo!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

twinkletots said:


> Loving the scans ladies! And all those shapely bumps.
> Can you believe we made it this far? We have babies in our tummies, woo hoo!!

I know! I feel so happy, it's starting to feel so real! :cloud9:


----------



## Angelmarie

Beautiful scan pics and video too! :cloud9: So pleased things went well for everyone! :happydance:

Great news, Celtic! :thumbup:

It truly is fab that we have made it this far! We're going the mile, girls! :happydance:

I had my scan today too. Things went great! Apart from a shy/awkward baby who just wanted to snooze! Hand in mouth and crossed feet! awww :cloud9: But after a lot of jiggling, dancing, jumping, walking and a bottle of Lucozade, 'it' cooperated long enough to get measurements. Im measuring spot on for my dates. Im over the moon. Feel a bit more relaxed and feel myself getting a bit more excited now!
 



Attached Files:







photo(2).JPG
File size: 119.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yay great pic angel!!!


----------



## setarei

Aww that's a great pic angelmarie. Sounds like you've got yourself a stubborn bean there ;).


----------



## pola17

Beautiful pic, angelmarie! :cloud9:


----------



## pola17

Good luck tomorrow, Baharnita!


----------



## Beemama321

JenzyKY said:


> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so this may be a totally stupid question but I keep hearing different things so I'll ask you ladies. When does the second trimester actually start. I always thought it was 12 weeks, but I keep hearing 13, then somewhere else I hear 14. I'm so confused.
> 
> There are 3 different ways to do the trimesters. I googled it and found 3 different answers. Development wise, your baby is in the 2nd trimester at 12 weeks.Click to expand...

I myself consider hitting 12 weeks the start of 2nd trimester (gotta take what I can get!):happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

My NT scan is tomorrow afternoon I can't wait!


----------



## Crystal5483

My NT scan is tomorrow afternoon I can't wait!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good luck Crystal!! I can't wait to see the pics! :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

Angel, great scan!!

Good luck Crystal! Probably because of the time difference, our scan will end up being at the same time. (Mine is 8 am PST). 

My doctors visit went ok. My blood pressure is low, my pulse is high, but I didn't have enough ketones in urine for an IV. They told me that going to ER doesn't worth it because of all the sick people there. And they don't do IVs in the clinic. So they sent me home, told me not to drive, lay down, stop being active and drink a lot. She said that my vertigo is cause either by dehydration or by zofran. So I should either stop zofran or pump up the dose. Very helpful... But I will just take it slow and try not to faint, eat and drink.

She also used her doppler, found heartbeat right away, and it was really fast and loud (my home doppler is very quite).


----------



## Crystal5483

Barhanita you will still get yours before me! That's 11am my time and mine is at 3PM my time so 12 noon your time! Lol good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## setarei

aww barhanita I'm sorry you didn't get the IV but it's good that you didn't have to sit around an ER for hours.


----------



## Barhanita

Yeah, ER is dirty, loud and crazy. And it would take a long-long time. She told me to go t urgent care if it gets worse, it's faster and nicer there. But I hope to try to get hydrated on my own.


----------



## setarei

I hope you can get some fluids down and skip the ER completely.


----------



## pola17

Sorry about not getting an IV, Baharnita! Soon you'll be on second tri and you'll be feeling super! :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck for your scan today, Barhanita. Really hope you are feeling better soon too! 

Good luck for your scan too, Crystal. 

Yay more pics!!! 
:happydance:


----------



## bloominbroody

hi ladies its a quite a while since i posted here... im now living in leicester with my sons, we move into our new place next week. last week i lost the baby, too much stress was a big factor. i won't be on the pregnancy/baby threads again but may lurk on the day to day type threads. enjoy ur bumps & babies!! lots of love & hugs Bloomin xxx


----------



## Angelmarie

Very sorry to hear about your loss. Very sad. I hope you are ok :cry::hugs:

Take good care.


----------



## Sooz

Bloomin, so sorry to hear. I hope your new start is everything you dream of. x

Good luck with the scans today ladies! Very happy to report one perfect bouncing baby here, measuring four days ahead. I'm now due on August 2nd. Also thrilled that my consultant has OKd me for another vaginal birth and discharged me back to midwife led care for the rest of my pregnancy. :dance:

https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/2013-01-24083253.jpg


----------



## buttonnose82

yay fab news!

I see the consultant next week after my scan, so hoping they agree to a VBAC!

I missed a phonecall from 'unknown' this morning, I think it might be my blood results as that is how the dr's came up before when they rang! they didn't leave a message though and they will only discuss blood results over the phone between 2-4pm so have to ring back later and see!


----------



## pola17

Finally I uploaded the video of my ultrasound!!! For some reason they thought it was a 12 weeks scan (just a week away anyways) so they did a different kind of scan... so, here it is... if any of you have problems looking at it, lemme know to fix it! :thumbup:
https://youtu.be/wpzY3McG7Ek


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bloomin I am so sorry! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Sooz great scan picture! Adorable!


----------



## Barhanita

Bloomin, I am so sorry! I really hope you can recover soon.


----------



## Barhanita

Sooz, that is a great scan!!


----------



## pola17

Bloomin, Im so sorry!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: I feel so bad for skipping your message and not tell you how sorry I am before I posted my video! But still, so so very sorry! :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: bloomin :( very sad. 

My doppler is out for delivery!! yay for paying for express shipping i only ordered it Tuesday night!


----------



## Beemama321

Sorry Bloomin :hugs:

Great scans and videos mamas! I have a big scan tomorrow and I pray I get a video!!


----------



## mama d

Bloomin, so very sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Ladies with scans....SO CUTE!!! Look at those cute little noses! :)


----------



## mama d

Oooh, I just noticed...13 weeks today! Let me rephrase...I KNOW I'm 13 weeks today but I just saw my ticker and was reminded! LOL

Still stuck on bedrest....yawn.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yay for 13 weeks!!! Sorry about the bed rest! :( I hope you are keeping yourself entertained!


----------



## Scottish

Sorry to hear that news bloomin! I wish you all the best, x


----------



## more babies

So sorry bloomin! :hugs:

So great to keep seeing everyone's scans! I get mine in 8 days and will be 13 weeks by then. Seeing everyone's scans has me so excited for mine. So nice for our little ones to look like actual people now!


----------



## Beemama321

mama d said:


> Oooh, I just noticed...13 weeks today! Let me rephrase...I KNOW I'm 13 weeks today but I just saw my ticker and was reminded! LOL
> 
> Still stuck on bedrest....yawn.

I'm still on bed rest too. Hang in there!:hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

bloominbroody said:


> hi ladies its a quite a while since i posted here... im now living in leicester with my sons, we move into our new place next week. last week i lost the baby, too much stress was a big factor. i won't be on the pregnancy/baby threads again but may lurk on the day to day type threads. enjoy ur bumps & babies!! lots of love & hugs Bloomin xxx

I am so sorry :hugs:



Sooz said:


> Bloomin, so sorry to hear. I hope your new start is everything you dream of. x
> 
> Good luck with the scans today ladies! Very happy to report one perfect bouncing baby here, measuring four days ahead. I'm now due on August 2nd. Also thrilled that my consultant has OKd me for another vaginal birth and discharged me back to midwife led care for the rest of my pregnancy. :dance:
> 
> https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/2013-01-24083253.jpg

What a beautiful profile very cute :flower:



buttonnose82 said:


> yay fab news!
> 
> I see the consultant next week after my scan, so hoping they agree to a VBAC!
> 
> I missed a phonecall from 'unknown' this morning, I think it might be my blood results as that is how the dr's came up before when they rang! they didn't leave a message though and they will only discuss blood results over the phone between 2-4pm so have to ring back later and see!

I am thinking of you, please let us know :hugs: I am heading for my 5th VABC remember it is your body and you deserve the chance to try :flower:



pola17 said:


> Finally I uploaded the video of my ultrasound!!! For some reason they thought it was a 12 weeks scan (just a week away anyways) so they did a different kind of scan... so, here it is... if any of you have problems looking at it, lemme know to fix it! :thumbup:
> https://youtu.be/wpzY3McG7Ek

amazing video Pola :hugs:

I am still spotting a tiny bit very light brown now and not every time either whish it would go away, but on a good note I heard the babies heart beat it was hard going with my 22 month old crawling all over me wondering what the hell I was doing LOL


----------



## mama d

Beemama321 said:


> mama d said:
> 
> 
> Oooh, I just noticed...13 weeks today! Let me rephrase...I KNOW I'm 13 weeks today but I just saw my ticker and was reminded! LOL
> 
> Still stuck on bedrest....yawn.
> 
> I'm still on bed rest too. Hang in there!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Beemama - You too! I've read A TON of books...


----------



## pola17

beeemama, GL on the scan! :happydance:

lol mama d, bed rest is strange... you hate it while on it, miss it afterwards!! :flower:


----------



## onebumpplease

Bloomin, I am so sorry, you have been through so much recently. I hope you and your sons will be very happy in your new home x


----------



## RockNRollBaby

So sorry for your loss bloomin :hugs:

Beautiful scan ladies!

Today is the day for my scan :) I can't believe this day is here already.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I just wanted to check in quickly and say hi! I hope everyone is doing well and will try to catch up on all the posts either today or tomorrow. I am sorry that I haven't been on here much, I am currently in the midst of a potential promotion at work, as we are going through a departmental reorganization so that has been taking up a lot of time. 

Bloomin, I am so sorry Hun. I know you have been going through a rough patch and am sending you huge :hugs:. You and your boys are in my thoughts. 

Exciting to hear about so many scans, etc coming up and I will have to go over the new ones too! Yay for images that look like little babies now!

Had my first midwife appointment yesterday, which was amazing. I am so excited that I decided to go see one instead of my regular doctor, she was so nice and caring. I also got to hear the heartbeat too, she picked it up right away with the doppler, (140). We also booked our second scan for February 6, which is amazing. I can't believe how quickly time seems to be flying!


----------



## Sooz

I forgot to say heamatoma ladies, mine had completely resolved today, no sign of it at all. Hopefully you'll all get similar news really soon. X


----------



## readynwilling

my doppler just arrived!! Am i a weirdo for wanting to go home at lunch and use it? LOL


----------



## Sooz

I used mine at work when it first arrived with DD! :rofl:

Please could you change my due date from 6th to 2nd when you get a chance? :flower:


----------



## Crystal5483

Nope Ready I'd be the same way!!!!


----------



## buttonnose82

after 3 hours of chasing results I finally have them, I am not immune booooooo, test also showed there appeared to be no exposure at time of bloods however to be classed as clear I need to have a repeat blood test a month after my last :(


----------



## mama d

Sooz said:


> I forgot to say heamatoma ladies, mine had completely resolved today, no sign of it at all. Hopefully you'll all get similar news really soon. X

That's great news, Sooz!!! I'm so happy for you. 

I'm still in limbo with mine...it had been growing as of my 11 week scan. I'll find out next Thursday at my 14 week scan if it's finally shrinking. I would give anything for this to go away...it's SO stressful.


----------



## pola17

RockNRollBaby, good luck on your scan later! Keep us posted!!
Sooz, it´s good to know your hematoma is gone!!! Those hematomas are such nasty little b.... :haha:


----------



## pola17

buttonnose82, sorry about your results!! What were the test about?


----------



## Beemama321

Sooz said:


> I forgot to say heamatoma ladies, mine had completely resolved today, no sign of it at all. Hopefully you'll all get similar news really soon. X

Woohoo! That's two of us! Stupid hematomas! :happydance:


----------



## Beemama321

mama d said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to say heamatoma ladies, mine had completely resolved today, no sign of it at all. Hopefully you'll all get similar news really soon. X
> 
> That's great news, Sooz!!! I'm so happy for you.
> 
> I'm still in limbo with mine...it had been growing as of my 11 week scan. I'll find out next Thursday at my 14 week scan if it's finally shrinking. I would give anything for this to go away...it's SO stressful.Click to expand...

Wishing lots and lots for yours to go away! I know how frightening it is.. :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Eek! That's a lot of bedrest. Please make sure you all are moving your legs enough frequently. Blood clots are scary! Watch your legs! Sorry...it's the nurse in me.


----------



## Barhanita

I just came back from my NT scan! This baby didn't want to cooperate. He/she would stand up vertically, and wouldn't flip. They asked me to roll, and bend and jump... They even wanted me to come back later. But then a professor came in, and she was able to get the measurements. But she told me I am very dehydrated. Because none of my 16 oz of water went to the bladder. 

The baby measured exactly at 12w2d, right on spot. NT measurement was 2.4 mm (I am a bit concerned that it's high), which combined with my age, race and blood results gave me 1/1600 risk of Down Syndrome and 1/47000. 

And here I have two pictures. Any gender guesses? 
https://img46.imageshack.us/img46/4669/20130124093001.jpg
https://img823.imageshack.us/img823/7564/20130124093019.jpg


----------



## Sooz

That's a boy, look at that forehead! Congratulations!

My Nuchal fold today was 2.1 which they said is fine. They don't like it over 3.5mm. My daughters Im sure was 1.1 or 1.2 though.

I'll find out if Im high risk within a week.


----------



## JenzyKY

Barhanita I'm dehydrated too. It's been my struggle for weeks. I think boy too! No clue why but it was my immediate thought.


----------



## setarei

That's a great scan barhanita. Will they be doing anything about the dehydration? I don't know enough about NT numbers to comment on yours but the risk number you gave sounds promising to me.


----------



## Sooz

Mama D I really hope yours has shrunk by your next scan. Is it still coming away?

Buttonnose Im sorry you're not immune. I hope everything works out ok when they repeat the test. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Beautiful scan Barhanita! 

Sorry about your results Buttonoose. I hope everything turns out alright! :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

Nope, they just told me to drink more. And if I start to pass out, to go to ER or urgent care. Very promising :-( 

OH and my friend also think it's a boy.. I was secretly hoping for a girl, but boys are great too.


----------



## mama d

Sooz said:


> Mama D I really hope yours has shrunk by your next scan. Is it still coming away?
> 
> Buttonnose Im sorry you're not immune. I hope everything works out ok when they repeat the test. :hugs:

I haven't bled too much and when I do it's a small gush of rusty brown color. Occasionally I'll spot on the t.p. but really nothing major. As of the last scan it appeared to be clotting quite well but until it absorbs it's still very much a threat. I'll keep you ladies posted!


----------



## CelticNiamh

buttonnose82 said:


> after 3 hours of chasing results I finally have them, I am not immune booooooo, test also showed there appeared to be no exposure at time of bloods however to be classed as clear I need to have a repeat blood test a month after my last :(

OH hun feel for you, FX they next results show clear as well, its looking positive you have not caught it as I say you notice by now! I chase for repeats 2 weeks later rather than month for me that is to long to be worring about it and stress is not good :hugs:



Barhanita said:


> Nope, they just told me to drink more. And if I start to pass out, to go to ER or urgent care. Very promising :-(
> 
> OH and my friend also think it's a boy.. I was secretly hoping for a girl, but boys are great too.

I think boy as well!! oh and as a mum of 4 beautiful boys they are great :thumbup: my 22 month old melts my heart every day he is supper cute 

Wow that nice yea lets wait in till your in real trouble before doing any thing!! wow have they never heard prevention is better than the cure:dohh: hun if you can not get enough water down you go on in! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Baharnita! Beautiful pics! COngrats!!
Baby looks boy-ish to me.... Im an aunt and Godmother to my nephew... baby boys are sweet.. when they are bigger and tell you stuff like "aun, you look like a princess!" you can´t help but have your heart melted! :cloud9:

Talking about my nephew makes me wanna fly to the US pronto! :haha:


----------



## pola17

ohhhhhhhhh... forgot to ask... have any of you checked the video link I posted in the morning??? I loooooove playing the "guess the gender game".... so, what do you think??? Boy or girl??? :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Barhanita cute pictures! I hope you feel better soon! I think boy!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Pola I think boy!


----------



## pola17

lol, ok... we should all make a bet to make it really interesting..!!!

So far:

Lily: thinks it´s a boy
I think it was Celtic who said girl???

:haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Dr called back and my suspicions were confirmed, UTI infection for me! :(


----------



## pola17

oh Lily!!! Sorry about the UTI... luckily it´s something that with medication you get rid of it! :hugs: you´ll keep on doing super! :flower: A flower so you can feel better soon! :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks Pola! It's just so annoying and painful, last night I woke up to the bathroom and couldn't fall back asleep because of the burning sensation :( I hope it goes away soon!


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: everyone. Barhanita - i don't know how you are coping - i hope you are able to keep some more fluids down. And Borr - UTI's suck! i hope you are better soon.

Cant see the video at work Pola - will check it out later :)

I went home played with my doppler. Took about 10 minutes but i found the hb. was between 145-153 bpm :cloud9:


----------



## Barhanita

Borr, I am sorry.

Pola, I think it's a girl!


----------



## pola17

Ill wait for your comment later today, readynwilling!
If it´s really a bet, Ill think of giving something (digitally) cool for those who guess! :happydance:

I looooooooooove games!


----------



## pola17

yay Baharnita! Welcome on board to the game... so far:

Lily (borr): Thinks it´s a boy
Baharnita: Thinks it´s girl
I think Celtic told me she thinks it´s a girl?

3 so far are on the contest! :winkwink:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> lol, ok... we should all make a bet to make it really interesting..!!!
> 
> So far:
> 
> Lily: thinks it´s a boy
> I think it was Celtic who said girl???
> 
> :haha:

yep it was me :) hey wy dont you share on ingender.com they have a section were you post your scan pics and experts take a guess :) love to see what they have to say :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I tired that but only 1 person answered :(


----------



## pola17

The pic I got was too blurry... do they check videos as well??? Thank you so much for the tip! Im very curious!

So you´re officially in the bet! You think it´s a girl...

I was convinced LO was boy-ish, but I googled the difference between boy and birl nub, and now it´s looking more girlish to me... Im still checking in detail the video!

I should stop calling LO "he" if it´s a "she" :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I am convinced my LO is a girl, even tough a lot of people here have said boy, and I looked over my video again and got this nub shot



It really looks like a girl nub! Or maybe wishful thinking from me? I am scared if it's a boy I will have serious gender disappointment :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> I tired that but only 1 person answered :(

what is your user name on it and I will have a look :) 



pola17 said:


> The pic I got was too blurry... do they check videos as well??? Thank you so much for the tip! Im very curious!
> 
> So you´re officially in the bet! You think it´s a girl...
> 
> I was convinced LO was boy-ish, but I googled the difference between boy and birl nub, and now it´s looking more girlish to me... Im still checking in detail the video!
> 
> I should stop calling LO "he" if it´s a "she" :haha:

yep I think girl I thought the pics you got were good you can see the nub and baby is lying in a good position to get the angle right! 

check out this infor on nubs and early gender development its very good 

https://baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html
I say a video would be great you get a good couple of shots of nub I am not expert though LOL


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Celtic it's lily55d but it's the same picture I just put up here!


----------



## Crystal5483

Barhanita I think boy!!

Pola I will look when I get home! 

7 mins until my NT scan!!!


----------



## Barhanita

Borr, I am in the same boat, afraid of gender disappointment as well.


----------



## pola17

I googled nubs.... and mine looks horizontal... but I guess at 11 weeks it´s too early!
Im ok with either boy or girl, but I loooooooooooooove bets... they´re so fun! 

Lily, I cant see well in your pic, but I will re check your video again!! :thumbup:

Gimme some minutes! :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Crystal good luck! 

Barhanita it really does suck! I never realized I wished so much for a girl until I got pregnant and my preferences just started getting stronger as time passes by. I hope I get my girl :blush:


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> I am convinced my LO is a girl, even tough a lot of people here have said boy, and I looked over my video again and got this nub shot
> 
> View attachment 554915
> 
> 
> It really looks like a girl nub! Or maybe wishful thinking from me? I am scared if it's a boy I will have serious gender disappointment :(

it kinda does look girly its the position of baby that might be throwing it off! still hope baby is girl. dont worry I guess you will find out at the next scan and if baby is a boy you might feel a little bad but then you will look forward to your little boy and when you see him it will all change!:hugs:

I would not mind a girl so my daughter could have a sister but with my track record I know this baby will be a boy! :haha: so going to find out any way! just to be sure :)


----------



## pola17

Crystal! Keep us posted!

I cant wait for your opinion!

Lily... I SUCK at looking at nubs.. Im not sure if what Im looking it´s either your LO´s leg or the nub! :haha: either way, these are just gender games! :hugs: I hope you get the girl you wish for!!


----------



## Beemama321

mama d said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> Mama D I really hope yours has shrunk by your next scan. Is it still coming away?
> 
> Buttonnose Im sorry you're not immune. I hope everything works out ok when they repeat the test. :hugs:
> 
> I haven't bled too much and when I do it's a small gush of rusty brown color. Occasionally I'll spot on the t.p. but really nothing major. As of the last scan it appeared to be clotting quite well but until it absorbs it's still very much a threat. I'll keep you ladies posted!Click to expand...

Mama, my doc put me on bedrest for the sole purpose of not irritating the resolving hematoma. He said look to at it like a scab and if you keep picking at it.. in our case moving the wrong way or lifting too much, can make that scab bleed again. Once I rested, bleeding stopped and haven't had anything for almost 4 weeks, and starting to move a little more now, actually a lot more. Good luck and wishing that hematoma goes bye bye for you.


----------



## Angelmarie

Awesome scan pics! Gorgeous little babies! 

Pola you have such a wriggler there! There's one really good nub shot which looks just like mine and out of something like 25 guesses I have only had one boy guess (both Baby and Bump and Ingender). I'm saying girl! 

I think when we all find out we should add a poll to the front page so we can see how many pink, blue or yellow (for those not finding out) August babies there will be! :flower:

Sooz - I think girl for you too. :thumbup:


----------



## Beemama321

Angelmarie said:


> Awesome scan pics! Gorgeous little babies!
> 
> Pola you have such a wriggler there! There's one really good nub shot which looks just like mine and out of something like 25 guesses I have only had one boy guess (both Baby and Bump and Ingender). I'm saying girl!
> 
> I think when we all find out we should add a poll to the front page so we can see how many pink, blue or yellow (for those not finding out) August babies there will be! :flower:
> 
> Sooz - I think girl for you too. :thumbup:

Good idea! I love hearing what others are having, even if I don't know them. I just love babies!


----------



## pola17

LMAO! Angelmarie.... my baby moved way too much! I think we´re expecting a grumpy baby (did you see the baby mooned us many times???)

Lol, so so far:

Angelmarie: Girl
Borr: Boy
Baharnita: girl
Celtic: girl

Im still thinking what I can give (digitally) to those who "win" :happydance:


----------



## pola17

I looooooooooooove the poll idea!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Angelmarie, I agree! We should def have the front page updated with sexes when we all find out. 

Although I decided this before getting pregnant, I am Team :yellow: all the way! DH & I want to be surprised for our first one, some of our family is like NOO! You must find out! Where we are thinking the opposite hehe.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I love the poll and front page updating idea!


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Celtic it's lily55d but it's the same picture I just put up here!




pola17 said:


> Crystal! Keep us posted!
> 
> I cant wait for your opinion!
> 
> Lily... I SUCK at looking at nubs.. Im not sure if what Im looking it´s either your LO´s leg or the nub! :haha: either way, these are just gender games! :hugs: I hope you get the girl you wish for!!

in ingender there is a thread were girl nubs are posted once they are confirmed there is one very like yours have a look for me 5th picture in tanya baby I would post the link but not sure that is allowed :shrug:


----------



## pola17

Ill ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-check it out! *rapping like a Beastie boy mode on*


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Ill ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-check it out! *rapping like a Beastie boy mode on*

LOL :haha: go on, go on can not wait to see what you think!!!! 


OOOH Borr you have a look as well some very like your picture as well LOL 

ooh so exciting whish I had a nub pic now LOL


----------



## more babies

Good luck crystal!


----------



## readynwilling

yep when gender scan results start coming in i'll add :pink: :blue: or :yellow: to our names...

Rocknroll - you want me to put you down as :yellow: now??

I could NEVER be team yellow. I love to know, buy gender specific clothing. There is NOT much out there in the way of nice gender neutral stuff. You can always go out and buy clothes when baby comes... but i didn't have the energy for a few weeks and would be washing the few neutral things i did have every day! hahahahaha. Also i really loved being able to call J by her name while she was in my womb. JMO. Kuddos to those of you that have patience to stay team yellow!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks celtic! I will check it out!


----------



## readynwilling

my sister stayed :yellow: said there are so few suprises in life HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA then she had the baby - and i think she gets new suprises everyday!


----------



## pola17

Ill check it once Im home... Im leaving the office!


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Thanks celtic! I will check it out!

Great they seem to be updating the site so keep trying :) 


I could never stay team yellow LOL


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Thanks celtic! I will check it out!

oh meant to say look for the nub one not the one from 15 weeks plus :winkwink:


----------



## mommy247

Have any of you ladies had egg white discharge at 11-12 weeks? I saw some today. It scared me. TMI we did have sex last night so idk if that makes a diff?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I have all sorts of discharge every day Mommy! Nothing surprises me! 


Celtic I did check it out! Interesting! While I am obsessing over this today I watched my video and got a better nub shot...



Looks like a girl!?

but then I got this



Looks like a boy!?


----------



## RockNRollBaby

readynwilling said:


> yep when gender scan results start coming in i'll add :pink: :blue: or :yellow: to our names...
> 
> Rocknroll - you want me to put you down as :yellow: now??
> 
> I could NEVER be team yellow. I love to know, buy gender specific clothing. There is NOT much out there in the way of nice gender neutral stuff. You can always go out and buy clothes when baby comes... but i didn't have the energy for a few weeks and would be washing the few neutral things i did have every day! hahahahaha. Also i really loved being able to call J by her name while she was in my womb. JMO. Kuddos to those of you that have patience to stay team yellow!

Yes please! Thank you :)


----------



## pola17

Lol, Lil, you got a tricky baby but at the video I was more convinced it was a girl! :pink:


----------



## Crystal5483

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/687A98BD-2D9B-4F6C-AEB9-711EB051ADDC-24790-0000049EA5AB558B.jpg

No real good pictures of full body ... Gender guesses?? Out to eat now! lol


----------



## pola17

Beautiful pic, Crystal!!! I have no idea whether it's :blue: or :pink: I'm sucking at guessing! :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Cute pic Crystal! From skull I say girl!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

pola17 said:


> Lol, Lil, you got a tricky baby but at the video I was more convinced it was a girl! :pink:

26 more days until gender scan! I am going to go crazy!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## Sooz

RockNRollBaby said:


> Angelmarie, I agree! We should def have the front page updated with sexes when we all find out.
> 
> Although I decided this before getting pregnant, I am Team :yellow: all the way! DH & I want to be surprised for our first one, some of our family is like NOO! You must find out! Where we are thinking the opposite hehe.

We're staying team yellow this time too! I have my daughter and really don't mind what we have this time at all. 

Almost everyone is saying another girl though! TBH that's my gut feeling as well.


----------



## twinkletots

I need to look up nub and skull theory then get back to the scans for a good look. I have no clue!!
I am going team yellow too although dh has a notion to find out. It's going to be hard to resist!


----------



## mac1979

Currently eating fast food burger, fries and soft drink with caffeine (first caffeine in months). Can someone give me permission to not feel bad please?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I have to go international to shop for baby (because of import taxes everything is way too expensive here) so I need to find out so I can buy everything! I am going away the 21st of march for shopping!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh Mac it's ok! You need to eat what you feel like eating! Plus it's a reward for all the horrible things in first tri!


----------



## twinkletots

Definitely don't feel bad Mac. I have been there too and figure I am doing everything to look after my wee bean so can't imagine the occasional dose of caffeine or junk food is going to hurt it. And it did me good!!


----------



## mommy247

borr.dg.baby said:


> I have all sorts of discharge every day Mommy! Nothing surprises me!
> 
> 
> Celtic I did check it out! Interesting! While I am obsessing over this today I watched my video and got a better nub shot...
> 
> View attachment 554975
> 
> 
> Looks like a girl!?
> 
> but then I got this
> 
> View attachment 554977
> 
> 
> Looks like a boy!?

Makes me feel better. I will try to relax. My next scan is wed... So if the baby is fine then it's normal. Fx


----------



## Barhanita

Mac it is ok!!! Getting some calories to the baby is important. Enjoying it is also important!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Um I had Starbucks and chipotle for lunch. Don't feel bad.


----------



## readynwilling

i have a soda/pop whatever almost every day - as well as a green tea. Don't worry. Just don't start drinking multiple latte's everyday and you'll be fine!


----------



## mommy247

mac1979 said:


> Currently eating fast food burger, fries and soft drink with caffeine (first caffeine in months). Can someone give me permission to not feel bad please?

Don't feel bad! I have those every once in a while. Reward yourself every now and then :) it won't hurt the baby.


----------



## mac1979

Thank you ladies. I was craving Dr Pepper so bad, and the burger and fries are the best in town (locally owned place) and it sounded so good.


----------



## pola17

borr.dg.baby said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Lol, Lil, you got a tricky baby but at the video I was more convinced it was a girl! :pink:
> 
> 26 more days until gender scan! I am going to go crazy!!!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

26 days feels like forever! :(


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> Currently eating fast food burger, fries and soft drink with caffeine (first caffeine in months). Can someone give me permission to not feel bad please?

Go for it, gurrrrl!!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Here's another picture. 

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/834FA0AD-0BD1-43D2-99A2-D62144940823-25142-000004ACBB417883.jpg


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Awww, congrats Crystal, gorgeous photo!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Love all the scans! So adorable! 

I had a scan today and everything looks good, baby even waved.
I had chik-fil-a or lunch. I was craving it!! :D

Haha I'm not good at guessing boy or girl...what is the nub theory anyways?


----------



## mama d

Crystal I guess boy!

I'm team yellow...but that's more my husband's wish than mine. I'm a control freak so I would love to know!


----------



## mac1979

I don't have any idea on what either theory is. I am horrible at guessing gender, when I saw my nephew's ultrasound I guessed girl, for my niece's I guessed boy.


----------



## Angelmarie

Can't tell anything from the second picture, Crystal but the fist picture: skull looks girly! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I agree with Angel about your pics Crystal!


So some bump pictures... 11 weeks and 12 weeks, any difference?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Borr hmmm I dont see boy in second pic no way nub could move that high up lol could be cord or leg :) 

mac I was very naughty today I had pizza and full sugar fanta orange so not good for my sugars 

girls for any one who like to learn more I posted a link to a page all about it with pictures and how each nub grows in to boy or girl :) or go on to ingender. com 
I am on my phone so not good at posting links on it ill post the link tomorrow if any one can not find it 

oh for got to mention I lost a chunk of my back tooth today, never hsd to get dental work done when pregnant how will that go any one know


----------



## Angelmarie

Borr - that's the cutest bump! You look lovely! 

Hmm wonder if I dare take a bump pic one of these days?!? :shrug:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks Angel :blush:

Celtic I'm sorry about your tooth!!! It's a nightmare! I have been having some aches too and need to go to the dentist but I am dreading it!!


----------



## mac1979

Celtic, def go see a dentist, losing some of a tooth can cause an infection. I am getting some fillings tomorrow. I need to go back after I have the baby to get a root canal and a couple of teeth pulled since that will require more than novacaine.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Ultrasound went AMAZING! Baby is measuring right on track, with a perfect heartbeat. I cannot even express how happy I am. :) I will post a pic later after DH & I get some dinner. :)


----------



## Angelmarie

Yay! Great news! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## mommy247

mac1979 said:


> Thank you ladies. I was craving Dr Pepper so bad, and the burger and fries are the best in town (locally owned place) and it sounded so good.

You are making me crave a burrito from the place that opened just right up the street. I made my fiancé walk over there twice this week. Its so close by that idk how I am going to handle all the cravings and temptations of going there especially since they are the only restaurant around here that serve tacos, quesadillas and burritos... all the food they make is home-made too. Im so hungry :( lol


----------



## mac1979

mommy247 said:


> mac1979 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. I was craving Dr Pepper so bad, and the burger and fries are the best in town (locally owned place) and it sounded so good.
> 
> You are making me crave a burrito from the place that opened just right up the street. I made my fiancé walk over there twice this week. Its so close by that idk how I am going to handle all the cravings and temptations of going there especially since they are the only restaurant around here that serve tacos, quesadillas and burritos... all the food they make is home-made too. Im so hungry :( lolClick to expand...

Now you made me want rolled tacos with guacamole from another local place, evil woman. :haha:


----------



## mommy247

mac1979 said:


> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mac1979 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. I was craving Dr Pepper so bad, and the burger and fries are the best in town (locally owned place) and it sounded so good.
> 
> You are making me crave a burrito from the place that opened just right up the street. I made my fiancé walk over there twice this week. Its so close by that idk how I am going to handle all the cravings and temptations of going there especially since they are the only restaurant around here that serve tacos, quesadillas and burritos... all the food they make is home-made too. Im so hungry :( lolClick to expand...
> 
> Now you made me want rolled tacos with guacamole from another local place, evil woman. :haha:Click to expand...

I cant stop laughing pretty soon ill have everyone craving something lol :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## pola17

Celtic... Sounds painful!!! Go and see your dentist!!!

Borr, you look adorable as usual!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I don't crave any food!! Wasn't this nausea supposed to be gone by now!!!! :shrug:



RockNRollBaby great news!! :wohoo:


----------



## pola17

Congrats rocknrollbaby!!! For some reason at moments, I skip some posts, and I feel bad for it! :(


----------



## readynwilling

Pola - I'm gonna guess :blue:


----------



## pola17

Yayyyy another boy guess... Later will update the chart to see how the bet goes! :winkwink:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Man I feel so bloated and gassy...it's horrible! Lol

Congrats rocknroll! 

Pola I think your little bean looks like a boy :D


----------



## pola17

And there goes another boy guess.... Lemme update my chart! :)


----------



## pola17

Ok.... So so far we have: 

Angelmarie: thinks Girl
Borr: thinks Boy
Baharnita: thinks girl
Celtic: thinks girl
Jolley: thinks boy
Readyandwilling: thinks boy
Colleague #1: thinks girl
Colleague #2: thinks girl 
Melly (from my journal): thinks girl
A girl in a first tri topic: thinks boy
Another girl from first tri topic: thinks girl. 

I'll add myself thinking girl (I might change my mind later!) as checking examples of confirmed girls nubs, mine is totally horizontal, but I'm keeping in mind it's just the 11th week, and we might get surprises! :winkwink:

So far, team girl is winning!!!! This is fun! :happydance:

:cloud9:


----------



## mac1979

I will say boy because boy has the least amount of votes.

This reminds of the pool I have going in my family (including in-laws) for the day I actually give birth.


----------



## pola17

*highs five* another boy point!!! :happydance: this is starting to feel like a war of sexes! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Mac, are you having a pool birth?


----------



## mac1979

No, another use for the word pool in this case is that everybody pays a dollar and guesses a date, whoever wins gets the money.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha Mac that sounds like a good idea


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Finally was able to upload my scan! Here is my little cupcake <3

https://i1289.photobucket.com/albums/b519/RockNRollBaby12/Baby9w5d_zps74aea91c.jpg


----------



## bella21

mac1979 said:


> Currently eating fast food burger, fries and soft drink with caffeine (first caffeine in months). Can someone give me permission to not feel bad please?


I have a cup of coffee every day! your aloud up to 200mg :) and I've been having a bad obsession with taco bell :blush: but i hope this made you feel better haha!

barhanita i hope you feel better soon! and looks like a boy!

pola i will look at your video when i have time to go back and check :thumbup: 

borr I'm getting a girl vibe from yours :) 

Blooming- sending tons of :hugs: your way...so so sorry for your loss!


----------



## bella21

Pola just watched the video!! I say girl :) so cute how much he/she was moving around in there! I think it kicked you a couple times hehehe


----------



## Crystal5483

I have Mexican AT LEAST once a week! :) but I love it in general. 

Once I hit the 12th week I started my one cup of coffee in the morning. I only get about halfway through though lol. But my downfall is iced tea and coca-cola.


----------



## Sooz

I have to be honest and say I'm drinking 2-3 glasses of Dr Pepper a day because it's about the only fluid I can stand to drink most of the time. I've not been able to stomach tea for weeks now!


----------



## Crystal5483

Pola I need you to repost your video or tell me what page it's on. I can't find it! I must be blind! I will attempt to view after I see the post again :) THANK YOU!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

I have a dentist appointment on wednesday, thankfully it's not hurting and I have a filling in it so that is stopping food getting trapped :) its sharp though!! 

I have not been able to drink Tea, coffee, coke be it diet or normal at all, really missed my cuppa in the morning so have been drinking green tea or peppermint tea and chicken brovil!! I can not see to drink diet drinks at all, but not allowed drink full fat ones with my GD :dohh:

Pola did you check out the thread loads of babies looking like yours :flower:

RockNroll great scan :flower:

Girls head is wrecked still spotting a tiny bit I just wish it would go away :shrug: it is still light brown and only when I wipe except when I get up in the morning were through normal discharge a little hits my pants but its more normal cm IYKWIM I am after cleaning and hovering and then got a wee bit crampy with back pain nothing bad and very like stretching its gone now as well!!! but dam it any way :growlmad: go away spotting a week now 
Think I might ring my midwife next week and see can I go in for my dating scan on friday when I am 12 weeks, I was going to wait till my next appointment at 14 weeks but not now want to see all is ok and were this dam placenta, on my first I had spotting for 3 weeks and my placenta was very low and thats what caused it


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> No, another use for the word pool in this case is that everybody pays a dollar and guesses a date, whoever wins gets the money.

oh! Got it! :dohh: sounds fun fun fun..... can I steal your idea and do this with my family?? :haha:


----------



## pola17

oh myyyyy!!! So many posts since lastnight!
Crystal: OF course Ill re post it! :winkwink:
Celtic: indeed I did! Im more convinced each time it´s a girl, but this is just for fun anyways! :winkwink:

Also, Im reading about you all eating Mexican food and coffee and makes me have some at 9:30am! :rofl:


----------



## pola17

bella21 said:


> Pola just watched the video!! I say girl :) so cute how much he/she was moving around in there! I think it kicked you a couple times hehehe

Thanks for the opinion! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

so we´ve got:

Angelmarie: thinks Girl
Borr: thinks Boy
Baharnita: thinks girl
Celtic: thinks girl
Jolley: thinks boy
Readyandwilling: thinks boy
Colleague #1: thinks girl
Colleague #2: thinks girl 
Melly (from my journal): thinks girl
A girl in a first tri topic: thinks boy
Another girl from first tri topic: thinks girl. 
Bella: Thinks it´s a girl
Mac: Thinks it´s a boy
Me: at the moment considering it might be a girl!
Crystal: Is waiting for the link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpzY3McG7Ek


----------



## pola17

Hey chicas! Hope y´all had a lovely night... Mine wasn´t so good..... at around 3am, seems like I was sleeping facing up, with my legs straight and extended, and seems like I coughed and got a bad case of round ligament pain! Ouch!!!! it woke me up!! I had to pee, and bam! I was no longer tired....
Then around 5am-ish, DH started crying () seems like he had a nightmare.... it was about him being a work, and someone from HHRR told him I was at the hospital extremely depressed because the baby had died :cry: I had to calm him down... then 6am, seems like the creature inside of me decided it´s time to eat..... so I had some cereal... I sleept from 6:30-8:30 and realized I was late for work!

Here I am, at the office, sleepy! And today my office is moving to a new one, and soon when my boss and everyone arrives here, we´ll have to start packing! :brat:


BTW RocknRollBaby.... your scan pic.... is sooooo cute! :cloud9: congrats!


----------



## Crystal5483

Pols I say Boy!


----------



## pola17

so we´ve got:

Angelmarie: thinks Girl
Borr: thinks Boy
Baharnita: thinks girl
Celtic: thinks girl
Jolley: thinks boy
Readyandwilling: thinks boy
Colleague #1: thinks girl
Colleague #2: thinks girl 
Melly (from my journal): thinks girl
A girl in a first tri topic: thinks boy
Another girl from first tri topic: thinks girl. 
Bella: Thinks it´s a girl
Mac: Thinks it´s a boy
Me: at the moment considering it might be a girl!
Crystal: Thinks it´s a boy!

How exciting, so many mixed opinions! :happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

My poll is over 90% girl lol only 1 vote for boy lol


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Rocknroll your baby is adorable! :)

Celtic sorry your still spotting :( I still am a bit too..my dr doesn't know why but everything looked good at my scan yesterday so I'm trying not to worry. My spotting started on the 14th :/ hang in there :)

Pola I have had that pain happen when I cough or sneeze! It hurts! Hope you can make it through work without falling asleep :)


----------



## Sooz

Pola I have to bend over to sneeze or cough or I get that pain too.

Also, I think yours is a boy!


Like crystal everyone thinks I am having a girl.


----------



## mama d

Pola - I say girl for you. And I'll add that I have no idea why...I'm just guessing! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Rocknroll your baby is adorable! :)
> 
> Celtic sorry your still spotting :( I still am a bit too..my dr doesn't know why but everything looked good at my scan yesterday so I'm trying not to worry. My spotting started on the 14th :/ hang in there :)
> 
> Pola I have had that pain happen when I cough or sneeze! It hurts! Hope you can make it through work without falling asleep :)

Thanks Jolley :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Pola I think girl. I love seeing the baby jump around. I've not gotten to see that yet!


----------



## pola17

This pain when I cough and sneeze is getting annoying, lol, but it´s not that bad...... yet! :haha:

So... let´s update:

Angelmarie: thinks Girl
Borr: thinks Boy
Baharnita: thinks girl
Celtic: thinks girl
Jolley: thinks boy
Readyandwilling: thinks boy
Colleague #1: thinks girl
Colleague #2: thinks girl 
Melly (from my journal): thinks girl
A girl in a first tri topic: thinks boy
Another girl from first tri topic: thinks girl. 
Bella: Thinks it´s a girl
Mac: Thinks it´s a boy
Me: at the moment considering it might be a girl!
Crystal: Thinks it´s a boy!
Sooz: thinks it´s a boy
Mama d: Thinks it´s a girl!


:happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

pola17 said:


> This pain when I cough and sneeze is getting annoying, lol, but it´s not that bad...... yet! :haha:
> 
> So... let´s update:
> 
> Angelmarie: thinks Girl
> Borr: thinks Boy
> Baharnita: thinks girl
> Celtic: thinks girl
> Jolley: thinks boy
> Readyandwilling: thinks boy
> Colleague #1: thinks girl
> Colleague #2: thinks girl
> Melly (from my journal): thinks girl
> A girl in a first tri topic: thinks boy
> Another girl from first tri topic: thinks girl.
> Bella: Thinks it´s a girl
> Mac: Thinks it´s a boy
> Me: at the moment considering it might be a girl!
> Crystal: Thinks it´s a boy!
> Sooz: thinks it´s a boy
> Mama d: Thinks it´s a girl!
> 
> 
> :happydance:

Pola, I am going to guess team pink!!! :flower::thumbup:


----------



## Scottish

Hi ladies I am seeing a lot of gender guesses here! How are you all guessing? It sounds fun is there something to see in scan which helps to guess sex? 

:)


----------



## pola17

JenzyKY said:


> Pola I think girl. I love seeing the baby jump around. I've not gotten to see that yet!

whoops! Forgot to add ya!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Hi ladies I am seeing a lot of gender guesses here! How are you all guessing? It sounds fun is there something to see in scan which helps to guess sex?
> 
> :)

yep Nubs :flower: https://baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## pola17

Now.............. we´re like this:

JenzyKY: thinks girl
wannabepreggo: thinks girl
Angelmarie: thinks Girl
Borr: thinks Boy
Baharnita: thinks girl
Celtic: thinks girl
Jolley: thinks boy
Readyandwilling: thinks boy
Colleague #1: thinks girl
Colleague #2: thinks girl 
Melly (from my journal): thinks girl
A girl in a first tri topic: thinks boy
Another girl from first tri topic: thinks girl. 
Bella: Thinks it´s a girl
Mac: Thinks it´s a boy
Me: at the moment considering it might be a girl!
Crystal: Thinks it´s a boy!
Sooz: thinks it´s a boy
Mama d: Thinks it´s a girl!

So, so exciting...

Scottish... I dont know how to explain it in english, but Celtic posted a link where they explain how to....
If you see in a scan, there´s a bright line between the legs... if the line has an upward inclination 30 degreed or up = boy, if its downwards or horizontal = girl... hope I got it right, and explained it as I should had! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Now.............. we´re like this:
> 
> JenzyKY: thinks girl
> wannabepreggo: thinks girl
> Angelmarie: thinks Girl
> Borr: thinks Boy
> Baharnita: thinks girl
> Celtic: thinks girl
> Jolley: thinks boy
> Readyandwilling: thinks boy
> Colleague #1: thinks girl
> Colleague #2: thinks girl
> Melly (from my journal): thinks girl
> A girl in a first tri topic: thinks boy
> Another girl from first tri topic: thinks girl.
> Bella: Thinks it´s a girl
> Mac: Thinks it´s a boy
> Me: at the moment considering it might be a girl!
> Crystal: Thinks it´s a boy!
> Sooz: thinks it´s a boy
> Mama d: Thinks it´s a girl!
> 
> So, so exciting...
> 
> Scottish... I dont know how to explain it in english, but Celtic posted a link where they explain how to....
> If you see in a scan, there´s a bright line between the legs... if the line has an upward inclination 30 degreed or up = boy, if its downwards or horizontal = girl... hope I got it right, and explained it as I should had! :haha:

Yep pretty good Pola I posted the link in the post above :flower:


----------



## pola17

Shall we say I am now an expertise? :haha: naahh.. j/k...

I´d found extremely funny after the majority think it´s a girl, and turns out it´s a boy! :haha:

I have names picked for either sex, and nursery ideas! Im just wondering if the nursery will be star wars themed, or flowers and trees themed! :winkwink:
Cant believe I have to wait to find out!


----------



## Crystal5483

It's 1pm and I'm ready for bed!!!


----------



## mac1979

pola17 said:


> Shall we say I am now an expertise? :haha: naahh.. j/k...
> 
> I´d found extremely funny after the majority think it´s a girl, and turns out it´s a boy! :haha:
> 
> I have names picked for either sex, and nursery ideas! Im just wondering if the nursery will be star wars themed, or flowers and trees themed! :winkwink:
> Cant believe I have to wait to find out!

Who says you can't decorate a girl's room with a Star Wars theme?


----------



## MzMcCray

Pola- I'm going to guess BOY 

Can't wait 12 days til we find out what were having and I can't wait so over joyed, I have also been getting that pain when I sneeze cough or laugh and was told its round ligament pain


----------



## JolleyGirl86

MzMcCray said:


> Pola- I'm going to guess BOY
> 
> Can't wait 12 days til we find out what were having and I can't wait so over joyed, I have also been getting that pain when I sneeze cough or laugh and was told its round ligament pain

Yay how exciting!! How far along are you?


----------



## Crystal5483

MzMcCray us too 2/6! Hoping the US tech can tell!! If not we go 3/12! 

Just for fun....

Here is my daughter at 20 weeks (top) vs new baby at 12-weeks on botto


https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/F97D7018-60E5-47A3-A057-B3141CE67911-33524-0000063A5F82B578.jpg


----------



## mommy247

Hey ladies... wont be on here reading for about two days. Ill catch up on sunday :) The reason im busy is my son turned 5 today :happydance: :) its also our 7 year anniversary :) :happydance: Tomorrow ill be very busy with his birthday party. I hope all of you ladies are doing well and when I come back hope you are all doing just as well!:hugs:


----------



## bella21

mommy247 said:


> Hey ladies... wont be on here reading for about two days. Ill catch up on sunday :) The reason im busy is my son turned 5 today :happydance: :) its also our 7 year anniversary :) :happydance: Tomorrow ill be very busy with his birthday party. I hope all of you ladies are doing well and when I come back hope you are all doing just as well!:hugs:


aw have a great weekend! happy birthday to your son and happy anniversary!!!


----------



## bella21

well ladies I decided to post a bump pic! took it this morning before all the bloat had a chance to come hehe
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0678.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Scottish

Thanks Celtic and pola for information! :) that's sounds interesting 

I will have a look at your video later pola to try and guess hehe


----------



## MzMcCray

Jolley- I'm 12 weeks 4 days today and on the 6th ill be 14 weeks 2 days 

Crystal- it seems like its so close but so far away, the secind picture looks like it has a more pronounced forehead :)


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Shall we say I am now an expertise? :haha: naahh.. j/k...
> 
> I´d found extremely funny after the majority think it´s a girl, and turns out it´s a boy! :haha:
> 
> I have names picked for either sex, and nursery ideas! Im just wondering if the nursery will be star wars themed, or flowers and trees themed! :winkwink:
> Cant believe I have to wait to find out!
> 
> Who says you can't decorate a girl's room with a Star Wars theme?Click to expand...

Actually I thought about that, too!! :haha:


----------



## pola17

MzMcCray said:


> Pola- I'm going to guess BOY
> 
> Can't wait 12 days til we find out what were having and I can't wait so over joyed, I have also been getting that pain when I sneeze cough or laugh and was told its round ligament pain

Thanks!!! Will update the chart soon!!

Bella, looking good with that bump! :flower:


----------



## Crystal5483

Can't wait to compare 20 weeks to 20 weeks :)


----------



## bella21

thankksss pola!! :)


----------



## Beemama321

MzMcCray and Crystal,
My appointment is on the 6th too! Gonna be a busy day!! I had my NT scan today, the twins looks great! Once my hubby uploads the images I'll post them on here :happydance:


----------



## MzMcCray

BeeMama I can't wait you must be super excited having two!!!!

Well looks like I'm going to have to have to find another ob they called and told me that they dont take my insurance for ob only GYN but there GYN is the one who referred me and theyre in the same office mind you they tell me they don't accept it after I've already been there 2 times for ob appointments : ( mad and frustrated don't even begin to explain it, I called my insurance and will be calling the doctor they gave me on monday now I'm so glad we scheduled a private scan for the 6th because i doubt ill be able to get in by then being a new patient which also means I don't even get to make the choice if I want a nt scan :(


----------



## pola17

Beemama, can't wait for the 6th!!! Good luck!

MzMcCray, so sorry to know you need a new OB!!! At moments I hate insurances... This must be frustrating for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Beemama can't wait to see the scan pictures! 

My appointment isn't until 4PM as I wanted to make sure DD and DH could both attend :) 

POP goes the belly lol
https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/14A3808F-9815-4C6F-922F-4D9A031CA17B-36553-000006B5CC95D32C.jpg


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

hey, hope everyone is well :) im not online much 

1 week and a bit until my scan :) cannot wait to see baby again, also im sure im feeling this baby moving already!!

when i had a scan at 9 weeks the lady said the baby was very active and this is my 3rd baby :)


----------



## Crystal5483

I definitely feel this baby already!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Cute bumps Bella and crystal!!

Happy anniversary and happy bday for your son mommy!!

13 weeks today!!! 2nd trimester and peach!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Crystal5483

Woohoo Borr!!! 

I keep hitting unsubscribe by accident!! Ugh lol


----------



## Angelmarie

Cute bump pics! :flower:

I thought morning sickness was supposed to get better after 12 weeks!? I think myself extremely lucky I'm not as bad as some of you with HG but I just seem to be feeling worse! All day nausea and generally feeling yuk. Utterly no energy and dizzy. I haven't been out of my jamas all day. Anyone else feel like this? :shrug:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Angelmarie I feel the same way. MS has gone away but still very tired and want to do nothing but lay on the couch and eat a grilled cheese and pepperoni sandwich. Sadly no such luck for me today I've gotta go to work for 9 hours on my feet all day :sleep:

We had another appointment yesterday and we finally got to HEAR the heartbeat. That is truly an amazing experience. It took her a minute to find it and me and DH both were looking at each other freaking out, then she's like oh there it is. Apparently baby was hiding behind my pelvic bone. Silly baby scaring mommy and daddy like that, not nice. But it definitely made me want to buy a doppler I know that the home ones aren't as good but still if we can hear anything whenever we want to will take alot of stress away.

Pola I'm gonna jump on the team girl train for you. Part of me thinks boy but mostly girl.

After our appointment I finally let myself start looking online at baby stuff. I didn't really expect some things to cost so much. But I guess when you really think about it that makes sense. I think what we're gonna do is buy one piece of furniture a month until the baby arrives that way its not a huge expense all at once.

Has anybody thought about names yet? We have had a boy name picked out for a while but we couldn't agree on a girl name but we finally did yesterday.

So if it's a 
Boy: Jack Ryan Stewart
Girl: Maya Grace Stewart (I prefer the spelling Mya but DH likes it the other way)


----------



## Scottish

Angelmarie - I still suffer from extreme tiredness and nausea all day, i keep thinking its going away or getting better but what seems to be the case with me is i wake up feeling not bad but as the day goes on i start i feel awful and by evening i am shattered and feeling yukky! hope it passes soon as ive been like this for 7 weeks ugh ....

mattsgirl thats lovely names you have picked out, ive not thought of any yet, and yes baby stuff is so expensive i will be starting to stock up soon hehe


----------



## Sooz

TBH with my daughter my HG peaked in the twelfth to fourteenth weeks. It wasn't great before but it got a lot worse. This time the tablets are masking the worst of it but I still lost all my dinner five minutes after forcing it down tonight and feel dreadful now.

The vast majority of talk about pregnancy sickness is all myths and old wives tales IMO.


----------



## mac1979

My all day nausea has been exchanged for all day hunger. I can't seem to stop eating. Right now I'm trying to convince DH that Mexican food is what the baby wants.


----------



## Angelmarie

Scottish that's mainly how I am? I rarely throw up in the mornings but mid afternoon onwards it just gets worse which coincides with making food for the family at dinner time and I struggle awfully. At any point during the day I can't open the fridge without holding my breath as the smell of food makes me churn. Any food. Agh
I went shopping yesterday. I was in town for 1.5 hours and for just over half an hour I just had to sit down with a bottle of water and some glucose tablets trying to pull myself round. Ridiculous! 

I agree Sooz - there doesn't seem to be any Rhyme or reason to the whole MS thing. I guess I had just hoped it would get better not worse! :dohh: I ordered some sea bands fingers crossed they help!

Lovely names, Mattsgirl. I especially like your girl choices. We are still struggling to finalise names!!! :wacko:


----------



## Crystal5483

Like all I eat is Mexican lol


----------



## Barhanita

I just read (in a real journal!) that women who have bad relationship with their mother, have morning sickness worse than those who have good relationship. It was a real medical article (British Journal of Medical Phycology), not a magazine stuff. https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.2044-8341.1984.tb01595.x/abstract

I definitely don't have a good relationship with my mother. My OH's mother had severe vomiting and bad relationship with my mother. Among my friends the trend still exists: good relationship -- light/no morning sickness, tough/bad relationship -- moderate/severe morning sickness. I understand that it will never match all the cases, but it is interesting, that scientists noticed trend. I wonder, what is your experience?


----------



## bella21

barhanita so interesting!!! i have no ms besides nausea and i have a great relationship with my mother!


----------



## Sooz

My mum passed away when I was a child so I can't comment.


----------



## onebumpplease

My mum has caused me a lot of stress over the years, but we are extremely close. I've had nausea, but never sick... So interesting...


----------



## twinkletots

My mum died when I was a child too so cant comment but certainly an interesting theory!


----------



## Beemama321

Twin A, the rambunctious one who kicks Twin B:cloud9:


----------



## Beemama321

More of Twin A and Twin B, the mellow one. They were so cute, waving and kicking and twisting around. Even got to see Twin A yawn and take in fluid. So cool! They are so big, they don't fit both at once on the screen. NT scan was great, both measured normal ranges. :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Barhanita, that is interesting haha. I have a good relationship with my mom and get nauseous a lot throughout the day, have only thrown up once but no real ms for me. 

Hello ladies! Hope your weekends are going well :) Been getting over a terrible cold this entire weekend, finally feel like I can be a productive member of society today... Hopefully!


----------



## MzMcCray

Beemama- beautiful scans


----------



## CordeliaJ

Barhanita, very interesting. I will have a read of the article in a minute, but I can't quite work out how the two factors would correspond.
Having said that, I do have a bad relationship with my mother (well it used to be bad, now it's ok but we're not close) and I have had quite a bit of MS. Hmm.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Beemama321 said:


> View attachment 556573
> 
> 
> More of Twin A and Twin B, the mellow one. They were so cute, waving and kicking and twisting around. Even got to see Twin A yawn and take in fluid. So cool! They are so big, they don't fit both at once on the screen. NT scan was great, both measured normal ranges. :cloud9::cloud9:


how cute beautiful pictures :flower:


----------



## Barhanita

Great twin pictures!

RockNRoll, I hope your cold get better soon!

As far as the article goes, I think the general message is that m/s has to do with general psychiatric state. It also states that unplanned and unwanted pregnancies usually are accompanied with stronger morning sickness. I believe that somewhere in the article text the author even uses "neurotic" to describe women with bad m/s. So they also suggest that bad relationship with mothers adds on to the general psychological state. I disagree, I used to be a happy person with a bad relationship with my mother. Yes, recently I have been depressed, but it has very little to do with my mother.

Also, can I rant? For the last couple of days I went of zofran, because it was been giving me bad vertigo, and prevented me from driving (I am not even talking about constipation). So now I am at this point where I cannot keep anything down, including water... Hence, I cannot take zofran, because it goes out as well. If this situation doesn't improve soon, I will have to go to urgent care or ER...


----------



## amethyst77

Oh barhanita- hope you feel better soon and don't have to go to the ER.

Lovely pics Bee


----------



## CelticNiamh

Beemama321 said:


> View attachment 556573
> 
> 
> More of Twin A and Twin B, the mellow one. They were so cute, waving and kicking and twisting around. Even got to see Twin A yawn and take in fluid. So cool! They are so big, they don't fit both at once on the screen. NT scan was great, both measured normal ranges. :cloud9::cloud9:




Barhanita said:


> Great twin pictures!
> 
> RockNRoll, I hope your cold get better soon!
> 
> As far as the article goes, I think the general message is that m/s has to do with general psychiatric state. It also states that unplanned and unwanted pregnancies usually are accompanied with stronger morning sickness. I believe that somewhere in the article text the author even uses "neurotic" to describe women with bad m/s. So they also suggest that bad relationship with mothers adds on to the general psychological state. I disagree, I used to be a happy person with a bad relationship with my mother. Yes, recently I have been depressed, but it has very little to do with my mother.
> 
> Also, can I rant? For the last couple of days I went of zofran, because it was been giving me bad vertigo, and prevented me from driving (I am not even talking about constipation). So now I am at this point where I cannot keep anything down, including water... Hence, I cannot take zofran, because it goes out as well. If this situation doesn't improve soon, I will have to go to urgent care or ER...

I think may be go now hun, before you get to bad :hugs: really hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## Sooz

Oh brilliant, another doctor that thinks HG is a psychological condition and women who suffer with it are neurotic. It makes me so mad! Nothing at all to do with an allergic reaction to HCG that tends to be hereditary then! :growlmad:


----------



## Sooz

Barhanita I think you need to go to the hospital now personally. You're drug treatment obviously isn't right yet and you need help to get you nutritionally balanced and hydrated again. Its really hard to achieve that without iv fluids when you can't keep anything down. X


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> Oh brilliant, another doctor that thinks HG is a psychological condition and women who suffer with it are neurotic. It makes me so mad! Nothing at all to do with an allergic reaction to HCG that tends to be hereditary then! :growlmad:

It does not work for me, I have a get on very well with my mum and each pregnancy has been diffierent, from very bad MS to not so bad :shrug:


----------



## pola17

Oh myyyyy!!! I've missed so much during my weekend away from the city!!
Will catch up later!!!
Baharnita, go to the ER!!! Sounds like you're still having a bad time! As m/s I've had nausea all day, some days is horrible, yet I've always had a wonderful relationship with my mom, so I dunno!

Will check later scan pics, Mattsgirl, will update later the guesses, and if I'm missing something at the moment, I'm sorry!!! :haha:

Crystal, I hit "unsubscribe" by mistake every now and then, every time I'm online from my phone! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Oh myyyyy!!! I've missed so much during my weekend away from the city!!
> Will catch up later!!!
> Baharnita, go to the ER!!! Sounds like you're still having a bad time! As m/s I've had nausea all day, some days is horrible, yet I've always had a wonderful relationship with my mom, so I dunno!
> 
> Will check later scan pics, Mattsgirl, will update later the guesses, and if I'm missing something at the moment, I'm sorry!!! :haha:
> 
> Crystal, I hit "unsubscribe" by mistake every now and then, every time I'm online from my phone! :haha:

Hi Pola missed you on here, Happy 12 weeks :flower:


----------



## greeneyes098

Hello Ladies!
I've just had my dating scan and I'm 3rd August too :)
Sooo exciting!
:happydance:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Wow so much to read this thread moves faSt!!

Barhanita I hope you start feeling better soon you poor thing! I would go to the er just to be safe. 

I have a great relationship with my mom an haven't thrown up once but have just felt really nauseous


----------



## Button1989

Due August 5th xxxx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Have any of you had sore hips? Mine have been hurting the past 3 days. I feel like I worked out but I haven't done anything. My back hurts too and feeling crampy and achy


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Celtic!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mommy247

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Have any of you had sore hips? Mine have been hurting the past 3 days. I feel like I worked out but I haven't done anything. My back hurts too and feeling crampy and achy

yes! I wake up in pain everyday... Seems the baby grows more while I sleep lol I am just so glad I don't wake up crying from my boobs hurting so bad.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

mommy247 said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you had sore hips? Mine have been hurting the past 3 days. I feel like I worked out but I haven't done anything. My back hurts too and feeling crampy and achy
> 
> yes! I wake up in pain everyday... Seems the baby grows more while I sleep lol I am just so glad I don't wake up crying from my boobs hurting so bad.Click to expand...

Lol yeah that's what I try to remind myself...it's just the baby growing so it's a good thing! Haha. Waking up crying from your boobs hurting doesn't sound fun..mine have hurt but not that bad!


----------



## mommy247

JolleyGirl86 said:


> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you had sore hips? Mine have been hurting the past 3 days. I feel like I worked out but I haven't done anything. My back hurts too and feeling crampy and achy
> 
> yes! I wake up in pain everyday... Seems the baby grows more while I sleep lol I am just so glad I don't wake up crying from my boobs hurting so bad.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah that's what I try to remind myself...it's just the baby growing so it's a good thing! Haha. Waking up crying from your boobs hurting doesn't sound fun..mine have hurt but not that bad!Click to expand...

It wasn't fun but im happy its gone ....for now that is :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh my I missed a lot this weekend!

Beemama321 cute pics of the twins!! :happydance:

About the MS, I get along really really good with my mom and I have had MS, not severe, but I did get sick a lot of times and was nauseous, still am, so I guess it does not work for me 

The weirdest thing happened to me today... I woke up and my butt muscles hurt like I had a work out yesterday (I didn't do anything yesterday) :shrug: They have been hurting all day!! I googled it but couldn't really find any reason this early on the pregnancy! So weird! 
I wonder what could cause that??? :wacko:


----------



## mac1979

borr.dg.baby said:


> Oh my I missed a lot this weekend!
> 
> Beemama321 cute pics of the twins!! :happydance:
> 
> About the MS, I get along really really good with my mom and I have had MS, not severe, but I did get sick a lot of times and was nauseous, still am, so I guess it does not work for me
> 
> The weirdest thing happened to me today... I woke up and my butt muscles hurt like I had a work out yesterday (I didn't do anything yesterday) :shrug: They have been hurting all day!! I googled it but couldn't really find any reason this early on the pregnancy! So weird!
> I wonder what could cause that??? :wacko:

My gluteals have felt the same way in the mornings before, and so have my abs. Totally weird.


----------



## Barhanita

Everyone, thank you so much! I did end up going to the ER. They put bags of fluid with salt and sugar, a lot of Zofran again and some other vomiting medication. I spent about 5 hours there, and then they let me out. Told me to drink electrolite sport drinks and eat carbs. Diagnosed with HG... The only thing that I got upset with is that the doctor told me that zofran doesn't cause constipation, which is wrong.

I also got to see my baby again! It had a nice heart rate of 137 and was jumping. 

Thank you everyone again for your wishes.


----------



## Sooz

It totally causes severe constipation, everyone I know on it is suffering really hard badly. Im shocked the doctor didn't know that. Do you feel better for the iv? Im glad you've got a diagnosis at last too. X


----------



## JenzyKY

I believe there is dissolvable zofran if you can't swallow pills.


----------



## CordeliaJ

I had my scan today, measuring ahead by 3 days. Is that usual? Anyone know why that happens?


----------



## Sooz

Pretty normal, I was ahead four days this time and a week with DD. Couldn't explain DD but this time the scan matched my ovulation dates as I knew my LMP would be wrong with my short cycles.

You'll probably have ovulated earlier or implanted sooner than expected, plus not every baby is going to grow at exactly the same rate.


----------



## CordeliaJ

Last scan I had measured exactly spot on, I hope it's a good sign anyway. Perhaps it will even out later on..


----------



## MzMcCray

13 weeks second trimester today :) 
Have to call and see if I can find a new ob hopefully they can get me in soon


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck MzMcCray! 13 weeks woohoo!


----------



## JenzyKY

I doubt all babies measure perfectly all the time. The growth rates are different for everyone. They are just estimates.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good to hear the scan went great Cordelia! :wohoo:

I measured exactly where I was supposed to at 8 weeks and at 12 weeks I measured 2 days behind, but the baby was moving like crazy when he measured so I think he got the measurement a little off, plus he only measured once, instead of two or three times to get an average like they usually do... maybe they only measured you once and got the measurement a little off? 

Here's my weekly bump picture... 13 weeks! I feel huge


----------



## Sooz

CordeliaJ said:


> Last scan I had measured exactly spot on, I hope it's a good sign anyway. Perhaps it will even out later on..

At 7 weeks I was only measuring one day ahead, so limpet made up three days in five weeks. X


----------



## pola17

It's good to know you're feeling better, baharnita!!! But sorry about the dr talking stupid things... It's frustrating when you know the answers and they insist on something else! :hugs:


Borr, I get the bootie thing as well! Not sure what it is, but seems normal! :haha:


----------



## pola17

CordeliaJ said:


> I had my scan today, measuring ahead by 3 days. Is that usual? Anyone know why that happens?

Ohhhhh it happened to me... I assume last time your baby moved a lot, and they didn't measure correctly?


----------



## readynwilling

babies are people! some of us grow more quickly then others and im sure just as babies have growth spurts out of the womb they also have them in the womb and they are not gonna happen at the same time for everyone. Don't put much faith in your due date - 99% of us will NOT have our babies on the due date - its just an estimate, the same as when they tell us how far along we are based on an US is a estimate, and how much our baby weighs (for those that will get U/S later in 3rd tri). All just BEST guesses. and nothing overly accurate.


----------



## CordeliaJ

pola17 said:


> CordeliaJ said:
> 
> 
> I had my scan today, measuring ahead by 3 days. Is that usual? Anyone know why that happens?
> 
> Ohhhhh it happened to me... I assume last time your baby moved a lot, and they didn't measure correctly?Click to expand...

Well last time I was only 6+4 so I don't really think there was much movement, she definitely didn't move much this time, just the occasional arm/leg movement.

Readynwilling I know you're right, I guess I just don't want to be measuring behind on the next scan in case they didn't measure properly this time round. I'm actually really pleased to have skipped this week, haha. 

I've attached my pic now, she's doing a doggy paddle!
 



Attached Files:







scan-12wks-crop.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Have any of you had sore hips? Mine have been hurting the past 3 days. I feel like I worked out but I haven't done anything. My back hurts too and feeling crampy and achy

yep mine do as well and the inside of my legs 



Barhanita said:


> Everyone, thank you so much! I did end up going to the ER. They put bags of fluid with salt and sugar, a lot of Zofran again and some other vomiting medication. I spent about 5 hours there, and then they let me out. Told me to drink electrolite sport drinks and eat carbs. Diagnosed with HG... The only thing that I got upset with is that the doctor told me that zofran doesn't cause constipation, which is wrong.
> 
> I also got to see my baby again! It had a nice heart rate of 137 and was jumping.
> 
> Thank you everyone again for your wishes.

so glad you are ok and got well looked after :hugs: do not mind the silly doctor either!! 



CordeliaJ said:


> I had my scan today, measuring ahead by 3 days. Is that usual? Anyone know why that happens?

when I got scanned at 10 weeks 3 days baby was measuring a day ahead better than the 4 days behind at last scan, the doctor kept checking as I had told her I was 10 weeks so she was wondering what she was doing wrong LOL at my previous scan baby was all curled up tight and small so I figured that was why he was 4 days behind. On my 3rd baby I measured a week ahead at 12 weeks 


Im still spotting brown:dohh: driving me nuts and poor DH he is on a ban no hanky panky :haha: he ok with it though! but I am so glad I have my doppler and can hear baby heart beating to reasure me!! 

I can not believe I am nearly 12 weeks and only my sister and my best friend know I am pregnant!!! when every one else sharing the good news!!


----------



## CordeliaJ

I told pretty much everyone I know today after the scan. x


----------



## Sooz

We went public after our scan last week too. We did the expanding the house by two feet announcement on Facebook!

Im back at work today so its nice to be able to tell the truth about why I've been off for three weeks now rather than making something up.


----------



## CelticNiamh

CordeliaJ said:


> I told pretty much everyone I know today after the scan. x

:thumbup: great scan picture as well :flower: My next appointment is on the 19 of Febuary I will be 14 weeks and have my scan then! I keep thinking I will wait till then LOL bit late on to be telling every one though :shrug:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you had sore hips? Mine have been hurting the past 3 days. I feel like I worked out but I haven't done anything. My back hurts too and feeling crampy and achy
> 
> yep mine do as well and the inside of my legs
> 
> 
> 
> Barhanita said:
> 
> 
> Everyone, thank you so much! I did end up going to the ER. They put bags of fluid with salt and sugar, a lot of Zofran again and some other vomiting medication. I spent about 5 hours there, and then they let me out. Told me to drink electrolite sport drinks and eat carbs. Diagnosed with HG... The only thing that I got upset with is that the doctor told me that zofran doesn't cause constipation, which is wrong.
> 
> I also got to see my baby again! It had a nice heart rate of 137 and was jumping.
> 
> Thank you everyone again for your wishes.Click to expand...
> 
> so glad you are ok and got well looked after :hugs: do not mind the silly doctor either!!
> 
> 
> 
> CordeliaJ said:
> 
> 
> I had my scan today, measuring ahead by 3 days. Is that usual? Anyone know why that happens?Click to expand...
> 
> when I got scanned at 10 weeks 3 days baby was measuring a day ahead better than the 4 days behind at last scan, the doctor kept checking as I had told her I was 10 weeks so she was wondering what she was doing wrong LOL at my previous scan baby was all curled up tight and small so I figured that was why he was 4 days behind. On my 3rd baby I measured a week ahead at 12 weeks
> 
> 
> Im still spotting brown:dohh: driving me nuts and poor DH he is on a ban no hanky panky :haha: he ok with it though! but I am so glad I have my doppler and can hear baby heart beating to reasure me!!
> 
> I can not believe I am nearly 12 weeks and only my sister and my best friend know I am pregnant!!! when every one else sharing the good news!!Click to expand...

Ahhhh Doppler!! Im sure it relaxes you a lot!!!

When do you plan on telling??? :flower:


----------



## MzMcCray

Been a rough morning but finally found a new Obgyn I hope, just have to go sign some releases and then I can make an appointment, going in the morning so I hope well know by the end of the week


----------



## Angelmarie

Got my NT results back. 1 in 1004. I'm thrilled its low risk but curious about the massive change as when I had it done for my son 3 years ago, it came back 1 in30k+. And the nuchal measurement was 1.8 and this time it was 1.6. So I guess I'm getting old and on the decline! Haha

Great scan pic! don't worry about measurements they change so often depending on babies position and the technician. Whenever I am scanned they always stress how dates change often. I was measuring 4 days behind for my dates at all three of my early scans then spot on at my 12+4 one! 

We have announced it to everyone now. Facebook too. Starting to get a bit more excited now and looking at baby things. I am itching to know gender so I can buy clothes but DP says he doesn't want a private scan and I have to wait until 20 weeks. On both this forum and Ingender everyone (bar one) say girl. What do you guys think? ( sorry for repeat posting of pic!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Got my NT results back. 1 in 1004. I'm thrilled its low risk but curious about the massive change as when I had it done for my son 3 years ago, it came back 1 in30k+. And the nuchal measurement was 1.8 and this time it was 1.6. So I guess I'm getting old and on the decline! Haha
> 
> Great scan pic! don't worry about measurements they change so often depending on babies position and the technician. Whenever I am scanned they always stress how dates change often. I was measuring 4 days behind for my dates at all three of my early scans then spot on at my 12+4 one!
> 
> We have announced it to everyone now. Facebook too. Starting to get a bit more excited now and looking at baby things. I am itching to know gender so I can buy clothes but DP says he doesn't want a private scan and I have to wait until 20 weeks. On both this forum and Ingender everyone (bar one) say girl. What do you guys think? ( sorry for repeat posting of pic!)

Girl :flower:

Pola you know I am not sure, wont see my parents this weekend or DH parents either :shrug: could well be when I am 14 weeks

OOH hope I get a good nub shot then so I can have a guess!! I still think boy though!! I mean I have 4 of them so I always feel 70% boy to 30% girl LOL


----------



## mac1979

So, we told a bunch of friends on Saturday night. Mainly because it was a friend's birthday and i had 3 shots given to me that my DH wound up taking for me, and half of them figured it out anyway. They are following the no Facebook rule though.

I have to go back to the dentist tonight to get a couple of fillings done, not looking forward to this.


----------



## CordeliaJ

Angelmarie, I say boy because the head isn't rounded, and from what I understand from skull theory, flatter sloping head means boy and rounded curved forehead means girl. Hope you get what you want! I can't work out what mine is either, although I have a gut feeling that it's a girl (my scan pic should be a page or two back). x


----------



## readynwilling

Angelmarie said:


> Got my NT results back. 1 in 1004. I'm thrilled its low risk but curious about the massive change as when I had it done for my son 3 years ago, it came back 1 in30k+. And the nuchal measurement was 1.8 and this time it was 1.6. So I guess I'm getting old and on the decline! Haha
> 
> Great scan pic! don't worry about measurements they change so often depending on babies position and the technician. Whenever I am scanned they always stress how dates change often. I was measuring 4 days behind for my dates at all three of my early scans then spot on at my 12+4 one!
> 
> We have announced it to everyone now. Facebook too. Starting to get a bit more excited now and looking at baby things. I am itching to know gender so I can buy clothes but DP says he doesn't want a private scan and I have to wait until 20 weeks. On both this forum and Ingender everyone (bar one) say girl. What do you guys think? ( sorry for repeat posting of pic!)

:hugs: the risk has probably increased due to age - even if the nuchal measurement is lower. I would think with a good measurement like that you need not worry regardless of age :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

yeah, I am feeling much better. I think ER doctor (and he was old!) just doesn't have as much experience with zofran. 

they gave me a prescription for dissolvable zofran as well!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Angel I say girl because of nub!


----------



## Barhanita

Cordelia and Angel, great scans!! I measure on spot every time, so I guess my baby is of average size.

We only told OH's family, and one of my friend. I am so afraid to tell my boss...


----------



## setarei

@barhanita, That's great news about the ER visit. Hopefully the dissolvable zofran helps when you can't keep down the pill. Good luck telling your boss.

@mac, good luck at the dentist.

@angel, I'm working very hard to stay away from all nub/skull theory since I want to be surprised so I don't have any guesses but I second ready's comment that the higher risk is due to age but you're probably still good based on the actual measurement.

AFM, I have a doctor's appointment in a bit followed by my NT scan. I'm very excited to see the babies again. :D


----------



## Barhanita

Setarei, good luck at your appointment!


----------



## setarei

Thanks, but apparently they cancelled my doctor's appointment and forgot to tell me. Now I have to wait 3 hours for my NT ultrasound because it's not worth going home and coming back here. Glad I brought my laptop.


----------



## onebumpplease

Barhanita, I'm so glad. you have a diagnosis, hoping things pick up for you now.

Beautiful wee scans 
My NT results just said low risk, I wasn't given a statistic, suppose it means I can't dissect the result...


----------



## readynwilling

Satarei - have they confirmed there are just 2 babies in there? or is there a chance we find a third today??


----------



## setarei

The third was a vanishing triplet that was gone by week 7 so we're sure there's two now (according to 2 separate ultrasounds).


----------



## pola17

MzMcCray said:


> Been a rough morning but finally found a new Obgyn I hope, just have to go sign some releases and then I can make an appointment, going in the morning so I hope well know by the end of the week

How come a rough morning? Hope your day is better by now!! :flower: 
Keep us posted on how you do with your new ob/gyn!!!


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> Pola you know I am not sure, wont see my parents this weekend or DH parents either :shrug: could well be when I am 14 weeks
> 
> OOH hope I get a good nub shot then so I can have a guess!! I still think boy though!! I mean I have 4 of them so I always feel 70% boy to 30% girl LOL

Oh man!! Waiting is so difficult, uh??? But it won´t be long!!!! Oh!! And as soon as you get your scan pic, post it!!! Im starting to enjoy really much these gender guessings! :haha:


----------



## pola17

GL seratei!!!


----------



## pola17

that´s great news, onebumpplease!!!


----------



## readynwilling

setarei said:


> The third was a vanishing triplet that was gone by week 7 so we're sure there's two now (according to 2 separate ultrasounds).

Sorry :hugs: i must have missed that post if it was previously posted. Im sorry no matter how many babies you end up with its always hard to loose 1 :hugs:


----------



## MzMcCray

Pola : Just fighting with my insurance company they tried to tell me that my doctor was covered and under there insurance but she's not so then they gave me another doctor and she wasn't covered yet either, finally they gave me one that was covered but this doctor is half an hour away which means ill be delivering in a different hospital, the hospital I wanted to go to is 5 minutes away. Hopefully its easy tomorrow when I go in and ill be able to get an appointment in a week or so :) thanks for asking Pola 

How come a rough morning? Hope your day is better by now!! :flower: 
Keep us posted on how you do with your new ob/gyn!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Pola you know I am not sure, wont see my parents this weekend or DH parents either :shrug: could well be when I am 14 weeks
> 
> OOH hope I get a good nub shot then so I can have a guess!! I still think boy though!! I mean I have 4 of them so I always feel 70% boy to 30% girl LOL
> 
> Oh man!! Waiting is so difficult, uh??? But it won´t be long!!!! Oh!! And as soon as you get your scan pic, post it!!! Im starting to enjoy really much these gender guessings! :haha:Click to expand...

Yea but want to tell them in person :) Oh I will FX I get a nub shot I might be cheeky and ask :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ok has any one else thought about maternity clothes ! were a good website were it is affordable and not 70 euro for a top!!


----------



## setarei

That's alright ready. It was hard to accept the loss but I was already high risk so a triplet pregnancy wasn't going to be fun so I know that it was for the best no matter how much it hurts to think about.


----------



## pola17

MzMcCray said:


> Pola : Just fighting with my insurance company they tried to tell me that my doctor was covered and under there insurance but she's not so then they gave me another doctor and she wasn't covered yet either, finally they gave me one that was covered but this doctor is half an hour away which means ill be delivering in a different hospital, the hospital I wanted to go to is 5 minutes away. Hopefully its easy tomorrow when I go in and ill be able to get an appointment in a week or so :) thanks for asking Pola
> 
> How come a rough morning? Hope your day is better by now!! :flower:
> Keep us posted on how you do with your new ob/gyn!!!

[/QUOTE]

oh!! At moments like this I hate health insurances! Ugh, now you need to go more far for delivery! :hugs:


----------



## CordeliaJ

Hey, sorry to interrupt with panicky concerns, but haven't got a response yet from a thread I just posted. Just had weird tingling burning waves of pain in what feels like the cervix area. Anyone heard of this before, or had this? I'm freaking out because when I google it it only lists it as a sign of labour. I've had about 5 waves of this pain now, only lasts a second or two.. no bleeding or anything else unusual.


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> Yea but want to tell them in person :) Oh I will FX I get a nub shot I might be cheeky and ask :flower:

Defenitely in person is much better! How exciting...
In case you wont get a pic, can you take a picture to the screen from your own mobile? Do they allow you to do that??


----------



## MzMcCray

Pola: because of health reasons I will have to have a c section so Atleast ill should be able to plan it, I'm so glad I scheduled a private scan though. When do you find out what your having ?!?!?!


----------



## CelticNiamh

CordeliaJ said:


> Hey, sorry to interrupt with panicky concerns, but haven't got a response yet from a thread I just posted. Just had weird tingling burning waves of pain in what feels like the cervix area. Anyone heard of this before, or had this? I'm freaking out because when I google it it only lists it as a sign of labour. I've had about 5 waves of this pain now, only lasts a second or two.. no bleeding or anything else unusual.

No never had them, I would doubt it is Labour might be baby dancing very low to the cervix, I have got kicked there and it feels so weird!! hope some one else has a better answer for you:hugs:



pola17 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Yea but want to tell them in person :) Oh I will FX I get a nub shot I might be cheeky and ask :flower:
> 
> Defenitely in person is much better! How exciting...
> In case you wont get a pic, can you take a picture to the screen from your own mobile? Do they allow you to do that??Click to expand...

ooh if I get a chance we will LOL tempted to get a private scan LOL


----------



## pola17

MzMcCray said:


> Pola: because of health reasons I will have to have a c section so Atleast ill should be able to plan it, I'm so glad I scheduled a private scan though. When do you find out what your having ?!?!?!

ohhh! It´s not like you have to drive so far while in pain! THATS the great part of c section! You can arrive relaxed and it´s all planned!

According to my ob/gyn you should be able to know at 16 weeks??? Ill ask him on wednesday if there´s a way to find out sooner! My best friend was told at her 12th week scan a year ago, that she was having a girl, and this was re confirmed at 16 weeks! Well, probably she was an unique case! :haha:


----------



## setarei

@cordelia, I've had something similar a few times over the last weeks. I have no explanation for it but I thought it might help to know that you're not alone.


----------



## CordeliaJ

Thanks setarei that does make me feel a bit better :)


----------



## Barhanita

CelticNiamh said:


> Ok has any one else thought about maternity clothes ! were a good website were it is affordable and not 70 euro for a top!!

I got a bunch of stuff on ebay. Very cheap and nice! There a dresses that I cannot wait to wear. But I have zero bump. Absolutely nothing... If I didn't see a baby on that ultrasound yesterday, I would assume that there is something wrong.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies love all the beautiful scan pics. I can't believe how fast this is going. In like a month, month and a half most of us will know what we're having (those of us who are going to find out that is). While going through this it seems like its taking forever but it feels like only last week we found out that we were pregnant. 

I can't wait for my gender scan! My doctor ordered it for when I'm between 18 and 20 weeks (which is in March). She told me to go straight to radiology to schedule it, but it hadn't posted yet so they told me to call back at 3 if they hadn't called me. So I called at 3 and they told me that they don't schedule that far in advance and to call back in 2 weeks. Which sucks because now I'm probably not gonna get an appointment until closer to 20 weeks. But I guess I'll survive. As long as I get to hear the babies heart beat and know that its ok then I'm happy. Next appointment isn't until February 22!


----------



## CordeliaJ

Just wanted to update and say that someone on the thread I posted told me that the pain I've got is probably something called 'lightning crotch'!! Wow, as if pregnancy wasn't difficult enough, haha.


----------



## Sooz

Cordelia does it feel like an electric shock in your cervix? That's quite common and Im afraid often gets more frequent as the pregnancy progresses.


----------



## CelticNiamh

CordeliaJ said:


> Just wanted to update and say that someone on the thread I posted told me that the pain I've got is probably something called 'lightning crotch'!! Wow, as if pregnancy wasn't difficult enough, haha.

never heard of that !! lol the joys of pregnancy


----------



## CordeliaJ

Sooz yes it feels just like that. I was describing it as a tingling/burning, but electric shock describes it just as well. I've stopped worrying now, thank goodness it's normal, felt so so weird though.

Is there an actual medical term for it? Can't find anything in my preg book about it!


----------



## Sooz

Angel I think that's a boy based only on gut feeling!

I know what my NT measurement was but my combined results are not back yet. We only get told our actual odds if we are high risk here- 1 in 200 or lower is low risk.


----------



## wannabeprego

Here is my 11 week twin baby bump!!! 


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/11weeks5days01-28-13-Copy_zpsa349d269.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/11weeks5days01-28-2013-Copy_zps34e3bed6.jpg


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Lightning crotch??? Haha oh wow that sounds like a fun one...glad it's nothing serious :) 

Cute bump wannabeprego!


----------



## Sooz

CordeliaJ said:


> Sooz yes it feels just like that. I was describing it as a tingling/burning, but electric shock describes it just as well. I've stopped worrying now, thank goodness it's normal, felt so so weird though.
> 
> Is there an actual medical term for it? Can't find anything in my preg book about it!

Not that I'm aware of, but just wait until baby starts kicking and punching it, it's very intense!


----------



## CelticNiamh

wannabeprego said:


> Here is my 11 week twin baby bump!!!
> 
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/11weeks5days01-28-13-Copy_zpsa349d269.jpg
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com
> /albums/hh126/izzybee22/11weeks5days01-28-2013-Copy_zps34e3bed6.jpg

 great bump :) mine looks like yours only I hsve left over belly from my other kids lol


----------



## wannabeprego

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Lightning crotch??? Haha oh wow that sounds like a fun one...glad it's nothing serious :)
> 
> Cute bump wannabeprego!


Thanks Jolley!!! :flower:



CelticNiamh said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Here is my 11 week twin baby bump!!!
> 
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/11weeks5days01-28-13-Copy_zpsa349d269.jpg
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com
> /albums/hh126/izzybee22/11weeks5days01-28-2013-Copy_zps34e3bed6.jpg
> 
> great bump :) mine looks like yours only I hsve left over belly from my other kids lolClick to expand...

LOL, I think my bump is so huge because it is twins in there!!! :haha::blush:


----------



## Angelmarie

Wannabeprego- what a lovely bump! How are you feeling? I've heard symptoms especially MS can be a lot worse with twins...? :flower:


----------



## Angelmarie

Just thinking... I wonder where lolpants is? Haven't heard from her in a while. Hope she's ok!


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> ooh if I get a chance we will LOL tempted to get a private scan LOL

thats a great idea!!!!


----------



## pola17

That bump is adorable, wannabepreggo!! :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Cute bump wannabepreggo!!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Angelmarie said:


> Wannabeprego- what a lovely bump! How are you feeling? I've heard symptoms especially MS can be a lot worse with twins...? :flower:

Thanks Angel!!:flower: I actually haven't had bad MS. I get naseous here and there but it usally happens when I have an empty stomach, so when I eat I feel better. I haven't actually thrown up at all. I am thankful to be lucky and avoid the MS because I know alot of girls get it really bad. However I do have some food aversions, and certain foods gross me out, and I am picky about what I eat. I hate cooking raw meat like chicken, for some reason it just grosses me out. LOL. :haha: I have been having lower back aches though, and I think it is because my belly is so big and it is alot of extra weight on my back. I also have had cramping on and off throughout my entire pregnancy. I am also very uncomfortable sleeping at night because I can only lay on my back or my sides. I haven't been able to lay on my belly since I was 5 weeks pregnant. My arm and shoulder get lame, and soar, my neck gets stiff, I need to get one of those big pregnancy pillows to sleep on so I can be more comfortable at night.


----------



## Angelmarie

Wannabeprego- my Mum bought me one of those full length pregnancy pillows and I LOVE it! It is so comfy. I didn't think I would notice a great deal of benefit at this point in my pregnancy but I do! you must get one!!! 

I hear you about the food aversions. I'm terrible. I can't even open the fridge without gagging. Or look at dirty plates or deal with most foods! It's very difficult when I have to cater for DP and the kids every day.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I have one of those huge pillows too! I love it!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I need to get one of those pillows!! I haven't been sleeping good


----------



## pola17

Lol, I keep sleeping on my tummy!!! I guess I have my days counted! :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I am not comfy in any position!! It's annoying, really bad sleep!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Yea I can't get comfortable :| is it ok to sleep on your back and stomach till the end of the 1st tri?


----------



## pola17

Lily, perhaps do you feel confortable at a sofa, or something?? I couldnt sleep on our bed, I found the mattress from my bed when I was single and younger, and it has my body shape! :haha: I put it with my childhood sheets, my fave pillow and blanket, and it´s like taking a sleeping pill! :haha: Of course, the mattress is on the floor, and my husband thinks Im nuts! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Jolley, I read it´s ok, but somewhere at second tri (I think I read 16 weeks?) they advice you to sleep on your left side, to help with blood circulation... I hope Im not talking nonsense! :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Yea I can't get comfortable :| is it ok to sleep on your back and stomach till the end of the 1st tri?

Yes, it is safe. :thumbup: My OB told me it was safe until 20 weeks, once we get to 20 weeks we are supposed to only lay on our sides because it keeps the blood flowing and is better for the babies. :thumbup:

@Pola, How can you stand laying on your belly when you have your baby bump there? I don't even like having tight pants on pushing on my belly, it is so uncomfortable. :wacko:I haven't been able to lay on my belly since I was 5 weeks. :blush::haha:


----------



## pola17

lol wannabepreggo, I just have bloat.... on last scan they told me LO is still behind my pubic bone! :haha:
I had serious sleeping issues that led me to depression and had to take medication... seems like each night I had some anxiety attacks, but after therapy, I found sleeping on my tummy very relaxing...
OB/GYN explained there´s no danger, and nature will tell me when it´s unconfortable.....

I can sleep on my sides, but I`ll need a big pillow to hug... I used to do that, so soon Ill go pillow hunting! :winkwink:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I have never been able to sleep on my stomach! 

I don't know what to do to get comfy, I roll over a million times I feel bad for hubby and sometimes think that I should go to the guest room to stop bothering him, but I can't sleep well without him! So I feel bad for that too!


----------



## pola17

oh yeah, the rolling issue!! Do you have any sleep at all, Lily??? Perhaps you can see how long it takes you to fall sleep, and depending on that, go to bed earlier.... hope that was a good advice! :haha: I suck at advicing! LOL!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks Pola! I get enough sleep, just not as much as I would like! I have to wake up at 5:45am to get ready for class at 7am, so I wish I could sleep in longer! I go to bed by 9 or 10 max! I am just a sleepy person that misses sleeping like a baby!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks Pola and Wannabeprego. :D that's good to know, I was laying on my back the other night and wondered if it was ok. Glad to know I still can for a few more weeks


----------



## pola17

ouch! 5:45am??!!! *takes off hat*
Naps are now your best friend! :haha:


----------



## setarei

Had the NT scan which took an hour. My belly is not happy with the amount of pushing and proding it went through but both babies are doing well and I'm low risk for Down Syndrome so woot.


----------



## readynwilling

thats great Satarei!

Sleep is the bain of my existance right now. My DD has a cold (silly toddlers are ALWAYS SICK) and i am waking several times a night for her and if im not waking for her, i wake on my own, roll over look at the clock, roll back over go back to sleep. I bet im waking up 4 times a night right now. I can't get comfy - even with my body pillow, and my backs and hips hurt when i sleep :( 

My sleep when i nap during the day (on the weekends when J naps) is the best sleep i get - shame its only 2 hours at a time LOL


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Glad to hear twins are great setarei!! :wohoo:


----------



## pola17

setarei said:


> Had the NT scan which took an hour. My belly is not happy with the amount of pushing and proding it went through but both babies are doing well and I'm low risk for Down Syndrome so woot.

yaaay! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

readynwilling said:


> thats great Satarei!
> 
> Sleep is the bain of my existance right now. My DD has a cold (silly toddlers are ALWAYS SICK) and i am waking several times a night for her and if im not waking for her, i wake on my own, roll over look at the clock, roll back over go back to sleep. I bet im waking up 4 times a night right now. I can't get comfy - even with my body pillow, and my backs and hips hurt when i sleep :(
> 
> My sleep when i nap during the day (on the weekends when J naps) is the best sleep i get - shame its only 2 hours at a time LOL

ohhhh sorry for DD is sick!!! :( what does she has... the flu?? :(
Hope she gets better soon! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

ready I hope your DD feels well soon! :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

setarei said:


> Had the NT scan which took an hour. My belly is not happy with the amount of pushing and proding it went through but both babies are doing well and I'm low risk for Down Syndrome so woot.

Glad they're doing good :)


----------



## wannabeprego

setarei said:


> Had the NT scan which took an hour. My belly is not happy with the amount of pushing and proding it went through but both babies are doing well and I'm low risk for Down Syndrome so woot.

That's great news hun!!! I am so glad to hear that your babies are healthy.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

Okay so I am not trying to scare any of you girls or anything, But have any of you girls heard of possible risks with to the baby's health with ultrasounds? My sister did some google research and was trying to talk me out of doing the twin fetal growth study that I signed up for because of information she found on the web. I found an article that is making me reconsider being in the study and limit the number of ultrasounds that I do to only what is medically necessary. I have my first ultrasound for the twin growth study on wed. 01/30/12. But now I am thinking of opting out of it because of possible risks of harming the babies. 

Here is an article on it. Have any of you girls ever heard of these problems. It is funny because when I asked my OB about the ultrasounds she said they were safe and I can have as many as I want. :shrug:

https://www.midwiferytoday.com/articles/ultrasoundrodgers.asp


----------



## JenzyKY

Are they really trying to link autism to ultrasounds now? Sorry, but I find all that baloney. If they only knew how much damage they did to the population when they decided to say vaccines could cause autism. Practically irradicated diseases are coming back. The picu here now has a very very sick one with pertussis. Simple vaccination. I lose interest in articles like that when they call me brain damaged for being left handed. Enjoy your ultrasounds. 

Sorry for the rant, but I hate to see helpless babies suffer from something easily preventable. It has just angered me for some reason.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Is ginger safe to eat while pregnant??


----------



## JenzyKY

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Is ginger safe to eat while pregnant??

Yes and it is supposed to help nausea.


----------



## bella21

hey ladies! been a couple days since I've posted so i hope you're all doing well! I love all the scan pics!! 

AFM Ive been working non stop and think its about time to cut some hours back. I have a cold now and just feel like crap and am so tired from working 12/13 hours shifts all the time! I go for my down syndrome testing on wednesday...not sure if they are doing a scan or not but I hope so! will post pics if so :) :) if not my 12 week appointment is on feb 4th!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

My doppler arrived today! But I could not find a heartbeat :(

Maybe it's because my uterus is retroverted? I will try again tomorrow


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks Jenzy! 

I've never heard that about the ultrasounds..hopefully it's not true cause I have been getting them weekly since 7 weeks since I'm high risk


----------



## wannabeprego

JenzyKY said:


> Are they really trying to link autism to ultrasounds now? Sorry, but I find all that baloney. If they only knew how much damage they did to the population when they decided to say vaccines could cause autism. Practically irradicated diseases are coming back. The picu here now has a very very sick one with pertussis. Simple vaccination. I lose interest in articles like that when they call me brain damaged for being left handed. Enjoy your ultrasounds.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but I hate to see helpless babies suffer from something easily preventable. It has just angered me for some reason.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts on this hun. :thumbup: I can understand where you are coming from. I don't always believe everything that I read on the web either. I am not sure what to think of the article to be honest because I also saw an article that said that ultrasounds were perfectly safe and there was no proof they could cause any harm to baby. So who knows, it seems like so many things are harmful now adays, it is hard not to be paranoid about everything when pregnant. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## JenzyKY

Borr, try in the morning before you pee or get up. I have a hard time finding mine unless I do this. The heart beat was just this last time loud enough to be counted pretty close to right by the Doppler. I always count myself and don't trust the number coming up.


----------



## wannabeprego

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Thanks Jenzy!
> 
> I've never heard that about the ultrasounds..hopefully it's not true cause I have been getting them weekly since 7 weeks since I'm high risk

I know what you mean hun. I hope they are too, since I am pregnant with twins I am also considered high risk and will need to be monitored more closely as well.


----------



## JenzyKY

Oh I understand wannabe. So many things now are said to be harmful now. With autism i feel like they are grasping at straws. We can't live in a bubble. I'd trust your doctor. Regardless, you will have more ultrasounds with twins anyway. Gotta keep an eye on the cuties to keep you and them safe to hopefully term!


----------



## wannabeprego

So as long as I decide to move forward with the ultrasound on Wednesday for the fetal growth study then I will be officially 12 weeks pregnant. Do any of you girls think that it is possible for the ultrasound technician to be able to see the sexes of the babies yet? :shrug:


----------



## Beemama321

wannabeprego said:


> So as long as I decide to move forward with the ultrasound on Wednesday for the fetal growth study then I will be officially 12 weeks pregnant. Do any of you girls think that it is possible for the ultrasound technician to be able to see the sexes of the babies yet? :shrug:

I'm a firm believer in studies, they are the reason we have such amazing medical advances that we have. Maybe these studies will finally create twin pregnancy advice that is so lacking right now. I read medical journal and research often, and ultrasounds have been proven to be safe for both baby and mom. It only uses sound waves, no organic or inorganic substances. Talk to the radiologist about your concerns. I hope you stay with the study.

I had a really good scan at 12w4d and the girl was so great, looking at the babies at every angle. And there was NO way to tell what both babies were. Maybe you can, but it's not likely. Genitals look the same right now. Not till 14 weeks on, 16 weeks + even better. But what does it hurt to try! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

JenzyKY said:


> Are they really trying to link autism to ultrasounds now? Sorry, but I find all that baloney. If they only knew how much damage they did to the population when they decided to say vaccines could cause autism. Practically irradicated diseases are coming back. The picu here now has a very very sick one with pertussis. Simple vaccination. I lose interest in articles like that when they call me brain damaged for being left handed. Enjoy your ultrasounds.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but I hate to see helpless babies suffer from something easily preventable. It has just angered me for some reason.

I agree with you! I always read everything causes everything! I'm a high risk and have had 6 ultrasounds already. My OB/GYN says its harmless, that some women need them even daily and they have healthy children, so I'll believe my dr, who helped me with my infertility issues and knows a lot. 

Borr, good luck finding hb tomorrow!!!

I'll catch on the rest tomorrow... I'm too tired and lazy to read everything! :haha:


----------



## pola17

wannabeprego said:


> So as long as I decide to move forward with the ultrasound on Wednesday for the fetal growth study then I will be officially 12 weeks pregnant. Do any of you girls think that it is possible for the ultrasound technician to be able to see the sexes of the babies yet? :shrug:

I dunno, but it would be super if you can find out! :winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

Beemama321 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> So as long as I decide to move forward with the ultrasound on Wednesday for the fetal growth study then I will be officially 12 weeks pregnant. Do any of you girls think that it is possible for the ultrasound technician to be able to see the sexes of the babies yet? :shrug:
> 
> I'm a firm believer in studies, they are the reason we have such amazing medical advances that we have. Maybe these studies will finally create twin pregnancy advice that is so lacking right now. I read medical journal and research often, and ultrasounds have been proven to be safe for both baby and mom. It only uses sound waves, no organic or inorganic substances. Talk to the radiologist about your concerns. I hope you stay with the study.
> 
> I had a really good scan at 12w4d and the girl was so great, looking at the babies at every angle. And there was NO way to tell what both babies were. Maybe you can, but it's not likely. Genitals look the same right now. Not till 14 weeks on, 16 weeks + even better. But what does it hurt to try! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing your story with me about what your 12 week scan was like. :thumbup: It gives me a good idea of what to expect at mine. Thanks for sharing your thoughts on ultrasounds as well. I am going to call the DR's office and ask some additional questions about the twin growth study to help me make a final decision about what I want to do. 

The twin growth study I am doing is to help update the growth charts and information for twins because they haven't been updated in 25 plus years. They want to have current growth charts to help DR's figure out what the proper size is for twins as the pregnancy progresses for today's pregnant ladies.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Wannabepreggo I hope you continue with the study but understand if you don't. You need to do what you think is best for you and your precious little ones. But honestly if ultrasounds hurt the baby in any way then they probably wouldn't do more of them in high risk pregnancy. 

But I was just looking through the pregnancy sections and there is already an October group. That just seems crazy to me.

Does anybody else think this smiley face looks a little inappropriate? (In a funny way) :^o


----------



## bella21

lmao matts girl!! i havnt seen that smiley before!! it looks like pinnochio :haha:


----------



## twinkletots

Mattsgirl said:


> Wannabepreggo I hope you continue with the study but understand if you don't. You need to do what you think is best for you and your precious little ones. But honestly if ultrasounds hurt the baby in any way then they probably wouldn't do more of them in high risk pregnancy.
> 
> But I was just looking through the pregnancy sections and there is already an October group. That just seems crazy to me.
> 
> Does anybody else think this smiley face looks a little inappropriate? (In a funny way) :^o

Ha ha, what is it supposed to mean? I agree about Pinocchio

I would not be worried about extra ultrasounds, they would not offer them if there was risk to baby.

I have my dating/NT scan today. Hoping all well. Dh can't make it so got to take my three year old dd and really hoping she behaves!!


----------



## twinkletots

Mattsgirl said:


> Wannabepreggo I hope you continue with the study but understand if you don't. You need to do what you think is best for you and your precious little ones. But honestly if ultrasounds hurt the baby in any way then they probably wouldn't do more of them in high risk pregnancy.
> 
> But I was just looking through the pregnancy sections and there is already an October group. That just seems crazy to me.
> 
> Does anybody else think this smiley face looks a little inappropriate? (In a funny way) :^o

Ha ha, what is it supposed to mean? I agree about Pinocchio

I would not be worried about extra ultrasounds, they would not offer them if there was risk to baby.

I have my dating/NT scan today. Hoping all well. Dh can't make it so got to take my three year old dd and really hoping she behaves!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

wannabeprego said:


> Okay so I am not trying to scare any of you girls or anything, But have any of you girls heard of possible risks with to the baby's health with ultrasounds? My sister did some google research and was trying to talk me out of doing the twin fetal growth study that I signed up for because of information she found on the web. I found an article that is making me reconsider being in the study and limit the number of ultrasounds that I do to only what is medically necessary. I have my first ultrasound for the twin growth study on wed. 01/30/12. But now I am thinking of opting out of it because of possible risks of harming the babies.
> 
> Here is an article on it. Have any of you girls ever heard of these problems. It is funny because when I asked my OB about the ultrasounds she said they were safe and I can have as many as I want. :shrug:
> 
> https://www.midwiferytoday.com/articles/ultrasoundrodgers.asp

Ultasounds are safe,I dont believe that article one little bit, I need a lot of ultrasonds because of GD and all my children are fine :hugs: if there was any truth in this they would not do any at all if there was even a slight risk. I have had one every week towards the end on my babies esp my DD my babies weight was never effected as well all on the larger size :) I hope you feel better about them now


----------



## CelticNiamh

wannabeprego said:


> So as long as I decide to move forward with the ultrasound on Wednesday for the fetal growth study then I will be officially 12 weeks pregnant. Do any of you girls think that it is possible for the ultrasound technician to be able to see the sexes of the babies yet? :shrug:


If the technician knows any thing about nubs them may be they might give a guess, or ask for nub shots and we will all enjoy guessing :) :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I agree the smiley looks like pinocchio! Maybe it means "liar"! :haha:

I found the HB today!!! The most beautiful sound :cloud9:


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies!

Sorry haven't posted for soooooooooo long! I fell behind a bit as was away and never really had a chance to catch up.. someone will have to fill me in in whats been happening whilst I've been gone!?

AFM - I've been suffering bad!! :( Had smooth 1st tri and so far in 2nd I've had anaemia, water infection and really bad constipation (sorry if TMI!)

Hope you're all keeping well!?

Off to work now after a week off :/

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Mattsgirl said:


> Wannabepreggo I hope you continue with the study but understand if you don't. You need to do what you think is best for you and your precious little ones. But honestly if ultrasounds hurt the baby in any way then they probably wouldn't do more of them in high risk pregnancy.
> 
> But I was just looking through the pregnancy sections and there is already an October group. That just seems crazy to me.
> 
> Does anybody else think this smiley face looks a little inappropriate? (In a funny way) :^o

LMAO!!!!!!!!! BAD GIRRRRRL!!!!!!1 :haha:
Ill calculate, but I agree with you! :winkwink:


----------



## pola17

GL Twinkle!!!!


----------



## pola17

lolpants... sorry about starting second tri with your left foot! :(

Borr... yay! So happy you found HB! :happydance:


----------



## twinkletots

So I had my scan today and measuring 13 weeks and 4 days making my due date 2nd August.
However I had nuchal translucency measurement and it came back at 2.9mm which is right at the top end of normal range. Combined with my age (36) I am now really worried I am high risk for chromosomal problems. 
What do you ladies think? I have 2 weeks to wait for my risk factor


----------



## Sooz

Have they taken your blood too twinkle? My sono told me 3.5mm is the top rate of normal, which is quite a bit more than your measurement.


----------



## mommy247

wannabeprego said:


> Okay so I am not trying to scare any of you girls or anything, But have any of you girls heard of possible risks with to the baby's health with ultrasounds? My sister did some google research and was trying to talk me out of doing the twin fetal growth study that I signed up for because of information she found on the web. I found an article that is making me reconsider being in the study and limit the number of ultrasounds that I do to only what is medically necessary. I have my first ultrasound for the twin growth study on wed. 01/30/12. But now I am thinking of opting out of it because of possible risks of harming the babies.
> 
> Here is an article on it. Have any of you girls ever heard of these problems. It is funny because when I asked my OB about the ultrasounds she said they were safe and I can have as many as I want. :shrug:
> 
> https://www.midwiferytoday.com/articles/ultrasoundrodgers.asp

I watched a video of ultrasound during pregnancy and it doesn't harm the baby. They are sound waves. The baby can "possibly" hear the ultrasound when its being done but it doesn't bother them at all. The risks involved are none. Its safe.


----------



## twinkletots

Sooz said:


> Have they taken your blood too twinkle? My sono told me 3.5mm is the top rate of normal, which is quite a bit more than your measurement.

Yeah Sooz they have taken my blood too so will get risk calculation in couple of weeks. 
They didn't mention anything about it being on the higher side but when i looked up normal values on internet they seemed to range from between 2.5-3mm
Too much knowledge can be a bad thing, I am such a worrier at the best of times


----------



## Barhanita

twinkletots said:


> So I had my scan today and measuring 13 weeks and 4 days making my due date 2nd August.
> However I had nuchal translucency measurement and it came back at 2.9mm which is right at the top end of normal range. Combined with my age (36) I am now really worried I am high risk for chromosomal problems.
> What do you ladies think? I have 2 weeks to wait for my risk factor

My measurement of 2.4 put me at a VERY low risk, and yours is just a bit higher. As long as your measurement is below 3.5, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

The most beautiful sound 

https://soundcloud.com/lily-d-az-granados/corazo-n-del-bebe-a-las-13


Do any of you know how to count the beats? Help me? :blush:


----------



## JenzyKY

My phone won't let me listen but if you time how many beats are in 10 seconds then multiply that number by 6. Mine was just 168. I was proud of myself...baby was at the exact spot I put the transducer at. Record fast listening.


----------



## JenzyKY

I got on my computer. I think its around 150. That's great!


----------



## Barhanita

I counted around 160!


----------



## MzMcCray

I'm sorry for the rant... I'm having a horrible day my dh mother is really causing problems ever since last week when she used the word ******** and I asked her not to use it as I find it offensive and she told me it was her house and shell say what she wants so I could leave, this isn't the first time she's done something like this and now today they called and asked if my husband could bring them our vaccume I told him I don't want to go over there I don't feel welcome his mom makes me feel uncomfortable and I don't need the stress :( now hes mad at me saying that I'm making him hurt because he doesn't want to say anything to her I can't stop crying I feel bad but its not ok for her to treat me like that and its not the first time she's done and he doesn't say anything ahh I don't know what to do please help


----------



## setarei

@wannabeprego. I had the same worry you did so I did some research which might help you and others here. The sound waves used during the ultrasound don't harm the babies. The "harm" comes from the increase in heat that is produced by the sound waves. The increase is very slight and usually not an issue at all except when the ultrasound is done on an unsafe/unregulated machine with an untrained techinician for too long of a time. Having daily ultrasounds won't harm the baby, but having one 6 hour (the 6 is just a random number to explain my point) one might cause an increase in the temperature which might cause damage to their system but I'm not sure where the cutoff for time is when it comes to danger levels. This article explains it better: https://www.midwiferytoday.com/articles/ultrasoundrodgers.asp. 

Another issue that is caused by ultrasounds is gas bubbles (called cavitation) forming in the amniotic fluid that can cause cell damage. This explains cavitations somewhat: https://www.centrus.com.br/DiplomaFMF/SeriesFMF/doppler/capitulos-html/chapter_02.htm

A regular ultrasound will have the least effect, followed by 3D/4D ones and finally handheld dopplers which produce the most heat (I believe but I'm not sure about the order). If you're worried, just try to minimize the length of individual exposures. Of course this is all based on theory and nothing has been proven one way or another but ultrasounds are considered safe. This article summarizes the studies done on ultrasounds with some more explanations: https://www.birth.com.au/Ultrasounds/Physical-effects-and-research?view=full. There have been a lot of studies that have found some harm but haven't been able to be replicated and so they might have been anomalies.


----------



## setarei

@mzmccray, that sounds like a horrible and unnecessary level of stress. From the sound of it, she's not gonna change so your option seems to be to decrease your time with her. Can you miss a couple of visits? It might help if your husband were to ask her to stop doing those things but even that isn't certain.


----------



## pola17

MzMcCray, thats horrible! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :flower:
I dont know whats the best advice for you, but (I dont know what word she said as it got censored) if she said something offensive, you dont have to be flexible!
If you allow her talk to you like this (even if you´re pregnant) she wont stop!

What I CAN advice: talk to your DH to deal with his mom! You dont need the stress!!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Barhanita said:


> I counted around 160!

Good! I probably missed a beat! Isn't the sound wonderful!?


----------



## JenzyKY

:hugs: MzMcray. DH needs to stick up for you! In laws can be such a touchy situation.


----------



## MzMcCray

Thanks girls its just so overwhelming especially when it causes problems in my own house when it shouldn't. I am nothing but nice to mil but its not appreciated or ever even noticed and I just can't deal with it : (


----------



## mommy247

@MzMcCray

I see it as you don't need to deal with anything you don't feel like dealing with. Your DH should be putting his foot down for you. If she wont stop because its her house and blah blah then maybe you should stay home during visits. Eventually she will have to play nice if she wants to be involved in her grandchild's life.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

MzMcCray said:


> Thanks girls its just so overwhelming especially when it causes problems in my own house when it shouldn't. I am nothing but nice to mil but its not appreciated or ever even noticed and I just can't deal with it : (

Sorry your MIA is such a hassle to deal with...that's alot of extra stress you don't need right now :( hang in there Hun and try to just not let her get to you


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha I meant MIL not mia


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the articles links and advice about the ultrasounds girls!! I really appreciate it!! :hugs::flower:

I did call one of the research people about the study and asked them some questions about the study that I had this morning. In my web research I read that no more than a half an hour is safe for an ultrasound and my first research appointment tomorrow would have an ultrasound that will last 1 1/2 to 2 hours in length depending on where the babies are positioned, because they are so tiny right now and there are 2 babies in there. The research girl did say that as the babies get bigger the appointments get shorter because the babies are easier to find in the uterus. For the study I would need a total of 7 ultrasounds throughout my pregnancy. If possible they will try to combine my regular appointment with the ones I would need to have there for medical need with research appointments, but I am unsure about how often that will be able to be done. :shrug: The research girl did tell me the ultrasound machines are safe, and that they control the amount of heat that comes out of the machine. She said that if the machines weren't safe then the DR's wouldn't want to perform the ultrasounds and the study gets reviewed by a review board for safety as well. 


Well after talking to DH and my sister I am going to pass on the twin growth research study. I just feel like the extra ultrasounds might be harmful to the twins and I wasn't comfortable with having to sit in that first ultrasound for 1 and a half to two hours under an ultrasound machine. It just seems to be kind of excessive and I think too much of anything could potentially be harmful. If the ultrasound was going to be shorter than I don't think I would of had an issue but after researching everything online, there seems to be alot of gray area about whether or not the ultrasounds are totally safe, so I am going to play it safe and opt out of the study. I read online where it is safe for the ultrasound if it is a half an hour or less. The research study would of required me to do a total of 7 ultrasounds throughout my pregnancy, and some of these appointments would be in addition to my regular OB required appointments. I will just go to my regular scheduled OB ultrasound appointments that the DR feels are medically necessary. I would never forgive myself if something was wrong with the babies and I thought my choices caused it. Plus my sister was freaking out worrying about if it would harm the babies as well and she would of drove me bananas if I moved forward with the study as well. 

So my next regular OB appointment will be on Monday 02/11/13 in the morning. Then I will have my regular scheduled Level 2 twin ultrasound on 03/15/13.


----------



## JenzyKY

Glad you made a decision if if doesnt make you comfortable. Not sure why your sister was so crazy over not her own children. I wouldnt handle someone butting into my decisions well. The nurse was right, though. Human studies are very difficult to obtain. Even the slight doubt of safety will completely sideline them.


----------



## mama d

Happy Tuesday, ladies! I'm so far behind and it's hopeless to try to catch up...maybe tonight when I'm laying around I'll try to go back.

Anyway, has anyone else noticed that their sickness is INCREASING now. I'm SO nauseaus in the evenings now. I've always had "afternoon sickness" with this pregnancy but it seems to be getting worse. I'm able to eat just fine all day and then around 4pm I just feel terrible and can't stomach anything. Last night I had white rice and a popsicle for dinner...for the second day in a row. :( 

Also, headaches...mine have been SO BAD. I always thought that as we got close to 2nd tri (yay, 2 more days) we'd feel LESS awful.

Just curious how others are feeling. Maybe it's just me!


----------



## CelticNiamh

mama d said:


> Happy Tuesday, ladies! I'm so far behind and it's hopeless to try to catch up...maybe tonight when I'm laying around I'll try to go back.
> 
> Anyway, has anyone else noticed that their sickness is INCREASING now. I'm SO nauseaus in the evenings now. I've always had "afternoon sickness" with this pregnancy but it seems to be getting worse. I'm able to eat just fine all day and then around 4pm I just feel terrible and can't stomach anything. Last night I had white rice and a popsicle for dinner...for the second day in a row. :(
> 
> Also, headaches...mine have been SO BAD. I always thought that as we got close to 2nd tri (yay, 2 more days) we'd feel LESS awful.
> 
> Just curious how others are feeling. Maybe it's just me!

No your not alone, been feeling pretty crap the last few days, I do think this is the peak though and back to normal soon :happydance:


----------



## mama d

Sorry to hear you're feeling the awfulness, too, Celtic. No fun. And I hope you're right that this is the peak. :) I'm so looking forward to a break from the blahs!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Depends on the time of day for me..it fluctuates. Sometimes I feel so bloated and nauseous and at times feel so hungry. Today I have felt more hungry. It's almost 2 pm and I've already had waffles, scrambled eggs, hash browns and fritos with cottage cheese and lots of grape juice...yea I'm being a pig today haha


----------



## pola17

Lol mama d and Celtic! I'm having the same issues as well... Since last weekend! Eek!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Hope you ladies feel better :)

Last night I was feeling pretty sick and didnt eat much at all


----------



## mama d

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Depends on the time of day for me..it fluctuates. Sometimes I feel so bloated and nauseous and at times feel so hungry. Today I have felt more hungry. It's almost 2 pm and I've already had waffles, scrambled eggs, hash browns and fritos with cottage cheese and lots of grape juice...yea I'm being a pig today haha

Oooh, fritos and cottage cheese - that sounds delicious right now! :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Mine was just horrible until the last 2 days. I still don't feel good but I can do more. I still don't really eat or drink enough.

Oh the bloat! It's getting so old! I'm massive today!!!


----------



## setarei

@mamad. My headaches and evening nausea seem to be getting worse too. My babies are slightly behind my due date so I'm hoping that once they are at the 13 week mark, my symptoms start to alleviate. I really don't want to be one of those women who have nausea throughout the entire pregnancy so fx that by week 14 I can start enjoying this more.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mama d said:


> Sorry to hear you're feeling the awfulness, too, Celtic. No fun. And I hope you're right that this is the peak. :) I'm so looking forward to a break from the blahs!

Me to and getting some energy back again!! 

Tonight could not eat ontill about 8 felt sick before dinner, but relly enjoyed it when I started eating :happydance: made a rosted veg with pasta home made meat balls and some greek cheese yum yum!! 

here hoping in the next week or two we all feel better esp you poor lovley mummies dealing with HG :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

mama d said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Depends on the time of day for me..it fluctuates. Sometimes I feel so bloated and nauseous and at times feel so hungry. Today I have felt more hungry. It's almost 2 pm and I've already had waffles, scrambled eggs, hash browns and fritos with cottage cheese and lots of grape juice...yea I'm being a pig today haha
> 
> Oooh, fritos and cottage cheese - that sounds delicious right now! :)Click to expand...

Haha oh yea it's so good I have to have it everyday! :)


----------



## Sooz

The only thing I wanted for dinner tonight was a microwave burger, I feel gross for having eaten it but it tasted pretty good at the time! :blush:

I'm wondering if what you ladies are reacting too is a fresh dose of hormones from the placenta, as it should have taken over more or less all hormone production around this time. It could be your bodies need a few days to get used to the new levels and then things will start to settle down and you'll see an improvement. I hope so anyway.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> The only thing I wanted for dinner tonight was a microwave burger, I feel gross for having eaten it but it tasted pretty good at the time! :blush:
> 
> I'm wondering if what you ladies are reacting too is a fresh dose of hormones from the placenta, as it should have taken over more or less all hormone production around this time. It could be your bodies need a few days to get used to the new levels and then things will start to settle down and you'll see an improvement. I hope so anyway.

Makes sense :) how are you feeling does your sickness go away or stay with you


----------



## Sooz

CelticNiamh said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> The only thing I wanted for dinner tonight was a microwave burger, I feel gross for having eaten it but it tasted pretty good at the time! :blush:
> 
> I'm wondering if what you ladies are reacting too is a fresh dose of hormones from the placenta, as it should have taken over more or less all hormone production around this time. It could be your bodies need a few days to get used to the new levels and then things will start to settle down and you'll see an improvement. I hope so anyway.
> 
> Makes sense :) how are you feeling does your sickness go away or stay with youClick to expand...

A lot of it is masked by the tablets but I have two defined nasty periods which pretty much tie in with you ladies; first thing in the morning and then on the approach to tea time, so 4pm onwards. I can usually ward off the evening vomiting by eating early but when it isn't possible it'll usually end in me actually being sick and that can be hard to pull back. Mornings I was being sick several times, then it cut down to once or twice and now I manage to avoid it completely but spend a lot of time gagging. I also have a 'slump' around 11am when I can feel pretty rough too, today I thought I was going to pass out which was quite scary!

I'm very thankful for the tablets I have to say. I've managed to keep myself out of hospital with their help and overall physically I am in much better shape than when I was pregnant last time. I'm really hopeful this might actually tail of a lot sooner this time but it's still too early to tell. :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> The only thing I wanted for dinner tonight was a microwave burger, I feel gross for having eaten it but it tasted pretty good at the time! :blush:
> 
> I'm wondering if what you ladies are reacting too is a fresh dose of hormones from the placenta, as it should have taken over more or less all hormone production around this time. It could be your bodies need a few days to get used to the new levels and then things will start to settle down and you'll see an improvement. I hope so anyway.
> 
> Makes sense :) how are you feeling does your sickness go away or stay with youClick to expand...
> 
> A lot of it is masked by the tablets but I have two defined nasty periods which pretty much tie in with you ladies; first thing in the morning and then on the approach to tea time, so 4pm onwards. I can usually ward off the evening vomiting by eating early but when it isn't possible it'll usually end in me actually being sick and that can be hard to pull back. Mornings I was being sick several times, then it cut down to once or twice and now I manage to avoid it completely but spend a lot of time gagging. I also have a 'slump' around 11am when I can feel pretty rough too, today I thought I was going to pass out which was quite scary!
> 
> I'm very thankful for the tablets I have to say. I've managed to keep myself out of hospital with their help and overall physically I am in much better shape than when I was pregnant last time. I'm really hopeful this might actually tail of a lot sooner this time but it's still too early to tell. :flower:Click to expand...

Really hope it does ease soon for you! :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

I took a slow, easy walk in the nice weather and now I'm bleeding again with one tiny clot. I could cry and scream. Heard a beautiful heartbeat this morning.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

JenzyKY said:


> I took a slow, easy walk in the nice weather and now I'm bleeding again with one tiny clot. I could cry and scream. Heard a beautiful heartbeat this morning.

I'm sorry :( even if you know what's causing the bleeding it's still stressful and just crushes you..get some rest. I hope it stops real soon :flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

Thank you Jolley. My doctor will be getting lots of questions tomorrow at my appointment.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Your welcome hun, I hope your Dr can give you some good answers. I finally stopped bleeding but am nervous everytime I go to the bathroom that I will find blood


----------



## JenzyKY

I was finally relaxing since I hadn't seen any for a while. Can't wait to see my little one.


----------



## CelticNiamh

JenzyKY said:


> I took a slow, easy walk in the nice weather and now I'm bleeding again with one tiny clot. I could cry and scream. Heard a beautiful heartbeat this morning.

its such a pain and so annoying I am still spotting brown :( driving me nuts at this point


----------



## JolleyGirl86

That is the most reassuring thing especially when your bleeding..to see your baby on the ultrasound moving around with a g


----------



## shellyinstl

Hi,
I was hopeing to join your group. I am 37 and 13 weeks due 8-5. It has been a hard time for me already. I had what they said was a ruptured blood vessel on 7-18 and bleed ALOT, but baby was fine. Yesterday I woke up with more blood now the dr. says I have a subchronic hematoma. I have 1 son and he is 20. After 16 years of marriage I got a divorce and remarried 5 years ago. We did 3 roounds of ivf trying to have a baby the first wasdetermined to be ectopic and the other 2 nothing. We gave up because we had maxed out our insurance and low and behold 2 years later were pregnant. I am so excited about this baby and am so scared something is going to happen. Anyway, thats me in a nutshell look forward to knowing more about you all.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Stupid phone... I was going to say moving around with a good heartbeat. Let us know how your appointment goes tomorrow


----------



## CelticNiamh

ok ladies TMI alert 

But any one else constipated, I was so bad this week but finally went to the toilet I was terrified I really expected to see more blood after that and it hurt like hell. I am drinking loads of water I changed my prenatals and I think its them. 
how is every one else handling it 

seriously I feel 2 pounds lighter eeek and so sorry


----------



## JolleyGirl86

shellyinstl said:


> Hi,
> I was hopeing to join your group. I am 37 and 13 weeks due 8-5. It has been a hard time for me already. I had what they said was a ruptured blood vessel on 7-18 and bleed ALOT, but baby was fine. Yesterday I woke up with more blood now the dr. says I have a subchronic hematoma. I have 1 son and he is 20. After 16 years of marriage I got a divorce and remarried 5 years ago. We did 3 roounds of ivf trying to have a baby the first wasdetermined to be ectopic and the other 2 nothing. We gave up because we had maxed out our insurance and low and behold 2 years later were pregnant. I am so excited about this baby and am so scared something is going to happen. Anyway, thats me in a nutshell look forward to knowing more about you all.

Welcome Shelly :D sounds like you have had quite the journey to get to where you are today. Wish you and your baby the best of luck! :) this forum is great you will love it! Alot of us have had to deal with bleeding so we know how stressful it is!


----------



## CelticNiamh

shellyinstl said:


> Hi,
> I was hopeing to join your group. I am 37 and 13 weeks due 8-5. It has been a hard time for me already. I had what they said was a ruptured blood vessel on 7-18 and bleed ALOT, but baby was fine. Yesterday I woke up with more blood now the dr. says I have a subchronic hematoma. I have 1 son and he is 20. After 16 years of marriage I got a divorce and remarried 5 years ago. We did 3 roounds of ivf trying to have a baby the first wasdetermined to be ectopic and the other 2 nothing. We gave up because we had maxed out our insurance and low and behold 2 years later were pregnant. I am so excited about this baby and am so scared something is going to happen. Anyway, thats me in a nutshell look forward to knowing more about you all.

 welcome and I am also 37


----------



## CelticNiamh

JenzyKY said:


> I took a slow, easy walk in the nice weather and now I'm bleeding again with one tiny clot. I could cry and scream. Heard a beautiful heartbeat this morning.

its such a pain and so annoying I am still spotting brown :( driving me nuts at this point


----------



## JolleyGirl86

CelticNiamh said:


> ok ladies TMI alert
> 
> But any one else constipated, I was so bad this week but finally went to the toilet I was terrified I really expected to see more blood after that and it hurt like hell. I am drinking loads of water I changed my prenatals and I think its them.
> how is every one else handling it
> 
> seriously I feel 2 pounds lighter eeek and so sorry

Haha I feel your pain...I'm in the same boat. I have Judy been trying to drink alot of liquids and eat more fruit. Sometimes it doesn't help as much as I'd like though :shrug:


----------



## JenzyKY

:hugs: Shelly and welcome. There's multiple people on here with bleeding and/or SCHs. 

My bleeding is always pink to red. I HATE HATE it. :growlmad:

I hate the constipation. I've never had this problem before. Maybe now that I haven't had to take any zofran for 2 days it'll get better. I refuse to strain at all due to the bleeding.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I meant just not Judy...have I mentioned I hate my phone? Lol


----------



## MzMcCray

JenzyKY - I'm sorry that really stinks you can't even go for a walk I would be creaking out I don't know how you do it hope your doctor can help : )


----------



## JenzyKY

It's like my zillionth time of bleeding since 5 weeks and 4 days. I freak but I can't go as crazy as I have. I know it stresses baby as the last time I went ballistic from work the heart rate was close to 200 on my doppler.


----------



## mama d

shellyinstl said:


> Hi,
> I was hopeing to join your group. I am 37 and 13 weeks due 8-5. It has been a hard time for me already. I had what they said was a ruptured blood vessel on 7-18 and bleed ALOT, but baby was fine. Yesterday I woke up with more blood now the dr. says I have a subchronic hematoma. I have 1 son and he is 20. After 16 years of marriage I got a divorce and remarried 5 years ago. We did 3 roounds of ivf trying to have a baby the first wasdetermined to be ectopic and the other 2 nothing. We gave up because we had maxed out our insurance and low and behold 2 years later were pregnant. I am so excited about this baby and am so scared something is going to happen. Anyway, thats me in a nutshell look forward to knowing more about you all.

Welcome Shelly! I also have a subchorionic hematoma. I was diagnosed at 6w6d and it has grown in that time. I'm on bedrest and go in for an ultrasound (my 5th) on Thursday. It's scary stuff but they are pretty common and usually sort themselves out. I'm 32 and dealt with 2 years of fertility struggles as well so I feel your pain.


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies TMI alert
> 
> But any one else constipated, I was so bad this week but finally went to the toilet I was terrified I really expected to see more blood after that and it hurt like hell. I am drinking loads of water I changed my prenatals and I think its them.
> how is every one else handling it
> 
> seriously I feel 2 pounds lighter eeek and so sorry
> 
> Haha I feel your pain...I'm in the same boat. I have Judy been trying to drink alot of liquids and eat more fruit. Sometimes it doesn't help as much as I'd like though :shrug:Click to expand...

its awful I was doing ok for ages there lol and you dont want to strain at all grr 

wow pregnancy is so glamorous not lol looking forward to spring and pregnancy bloom :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

JenzyKY said:


> It's like my zillionth time of bleeding since 5 weeks and 4 days. I freak but I can't go as crazy as I have. I know it stresses baby as the last time I went ballistic from work the heart rate was close to 200 on my doppler.

I hope it stops, my friend had bleeding throughout her whole pregnancy all was fine though he is 1 now


----------



## JenzyKY

Found baby again for a few seconds. Didn't want to overdo it. It's so much harder when it's not in the morning. Silly retroverted uterus. I feel better now.


----------



## shellyinstl

Thanks for all the welcomes
I am on bed rest to. It sucks, Im hoping when I go back in 2 weeks he will let me go back to work. I work in a college library so it really is not hard work. I'm also working on my psychology degree and had to drop 2 of my classes and got the other 2 switched to on-line. So I hope you girls are good at algebra. I might need help


----------



## setarei

welcome shelly. I'm another of the many on this forum with bleeding. I've had everywhere from a little to a lot and brown to bright red since week 5. I hope yours gets sorted out soon and good luck on the courses.


----------



## bella21

MzMcCray said:


> I'm sorry for the rant... I'm having a horrible day my dh mother is really causing problems ever since last week when she used the word ******** and I asked her not to use it as I find it offensive and she told me it was her house and shell say what she wants so I could leave, this isn't the first time she's done something like this and now today they called and asked if my husband could bring them our vaccume I told him I don't want to go over there I don't feel welcome his mom makes me feel uncomfortable and I don't need the stress :( now hes mad at me saying that I'm making him hurt because he doesn't want to say anything to her I can't stop crying I feel bad but its not ok for her to treat me like that and its not the first time she's done and he doesn't say anything ahh I don't know what to do please help

Hun I totally understand! My ex fiancés mother was the same way. she was always rude to me for no reason whatsoever. She disliked me for some reason that i don't even know of. She wouldn't even acknowledge me when she came over to my house..or hers for that matter! When she found out we were moving into together she dropped her phone on the kitchen table and rolled her eyes. That was the last straw for me I walked out of her house and never planned on going back in again. Luckily him and I aren't together anymore (He was a POS and now dating my ex best friend). My advice is stay away while your pregnant especially if he isn't going to stand up for you to her. I know exactly how your feeling and it sucks and I'm sorry she's treating you that way!


----------



## bella21

Borr I also counted 150 :)


----------



## pola17

shellyinstl said:


> Hi,
> I was hopeing to join your group. I am 37 and 13 weeks due 8-5. It has been a hard time for me already. I had what they said was a ruptured blood vessel on 7-18 and bleed ALOT, but baby was fine. Yesterday I woke up with more blood now the dr. says I have a subchronic hematoma. I have 1 son and he is 20. After 16 years of marriage I got a divorce and remarried 5 years ago. We did 3 roounds of ivf trying to have a baby the first wasdetermined to be ectopic and the other 2 nothing. We gave up because we had maxed out our insurance and low and behold 2 years later were pregnant. I am so excited about this baby and am so scared something is going to happen. Anyway, thats me in a nutshell look forward to knowing more about you all.

Hey shellyinstl! Welcome! :hi:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> ok ladies TMI alert
> 
> But any one else constipated, I was so bad this week but finally went to the toilet I was terrified I really expected to see more blood after that and it hurt like hell. I am drinking loads of water I changed my prenatals and I think its them.
> how is every one else handling it
> 
> seriously I feel 2 pounds lighter eeek and so sorry

Im taking metamucil (a cup) before going to bed, and it helps me to go daily and painless! It´s natural and safe during pregnancy and tastes yummy!


----------



## bella21

Hi Shelly welcome!! 

MamaD you got me hungry for white rice....and fried rice....off to get some chinese food i go hehehe


----------



## pola17

JenzyKY said:


> It's like my zillionth time of bleeding since 5 weeks and 4 days. I freak but I can't go as crazy as I have. I know it stresses baby as the last time I went ballistic from work the heart rate was close to 200 on my doppler.

:hugs:


----------



## MzMcCray

Bella- thanks, there is no reason she shouldn't like me I am nothing but polite and nice to her. I really think she's crazy I've tried for so long to ignore of just get over it so things don't have to be like that cause I don't want my husband to be in the middle but I just can't do it anymore I refuse, on top of that she told my husband that she's going to get my babies ears pierced even though I don't want it done I just don't understand my baby will never be left alone with her EVER ... I'm glad you can understand where I'm coming from its nice to have a place to vent


----------



## JenzyKY

Whoa what!?!! That's freaking ridiculous. I'd literally kill someone who did that against my will to my baby!!


----------



## MzMcCray

JenzyKY- Yea I am so mad who even says thinks they're going to do it let alone says it, she will never have my baby alone that is something I refuse to change


----------



## shellyinstl

MzMcCray- I don't like most of my in-laws either. Lucky for me my dh doesn't like them either LOL but, If someone pierced my babies ears after I said no I would file a restraining order.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank you all for helping me count! I count 162! But I am going to go with above 150 as it's the least anyone has counted! :cloud9:


*MzMcCray*- I am sorry about your MIL situation! It's so hard to have family issues that are delicate and I agree that your husband should always stick by your side! 

*Jenzy*- I am sorry about the bleeding! I hope that you get answers tomorrow! 

*shellyinstl*- Sounds like you have had quite a journey! Welcome to our group and congratulations!


----------



## setarei

MzMcCray, wow that's a whole lot of crazy. Feel free to vent here as needed.


----------



## pola17

MzMcCray said:


> Bella- thanks, there is no reason she shouldn't like me I am nothing but polite and nice to her. I really think she's crazy I've tried for so long to ignore of just get over it so things don't have to be like that cause I don't want my husband to be in the middle but I just can't do it anymore I refuse, on top of that she told my husband that she's going to get my babies ears pierced even though I don't want it done I just don't understand my baby will never be left alone with her EVER ... I'm glad you can understand where I'm coming from its nice to have a place to vent

What??!!!! She sounds like a piece of work!!


----------



## bella21

MzMcCray said:


> Bella- thanks, there is no reason she shouldn't like me I am nothing but polite and nice to her. I really think she's crazy I've tried for so long to ignore of just get over it so things don't have to be like that cause I don't want my husband to be in the middle but I just can't do it anymore I refuse, on top of that she told my husband that she's going to get my babies ears pierced even though I don't want it done I just don't understand my baby will never be left alone with her EVER ... I'm glad you can understand where I'm coming from its nice to have a place to vent


omg i would kill somebody if they said they were going to take my baby and do something like that without my consent!! I totally feel your pain please vent away!!!


----------



## bella21

ahhh NT scan tomorrow at 11:30!! I'm so nervous!!


----------



## pola17

Good luck, Bella!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Good luck with your NT scan tomorrow Bella!! :flower:


----------



## Beemama321

shellyinstl said:


> Hi,
> I was hopeing to join your group. I am 37 and 13 weeks due 8-5. It has been a hard time for me already. I had what they said was a ruptured blood vessel on 7-18 and bleed ALOT, but baby was fine. Yesterday I woke up with more blood now the dr. says I have a subchronic hematoma. I have 1 son and he is 20. After 16 years of marriage I got a divorce and remarried 5 years ago. We did 3 roounds of ivf trying to have a baby the first wasdetermined to be ectopic and the other 2 nothing. We gave up because we had maxed out our insurance and low and behold 2 years later were pregnant. I am so excited about this baby and am so scared something is going to happen. Anyway, thats me in a nutshell look forward to knowing more about you all.

Welcome!! I'm due August 5 too! And I had a subchorianic hematoma from 8w4d that was discovered after I had some light bleeding/cramping. Two days later, I had a huge bleed and was sure that was the end of my babies. The cramping was so bad too. But the babies were good, and the past 3 ultrasounds show no more hematoma! It resolved itself, bled out. I'm still on bedrest but it went from 4 weeks of strict bedrest to a more moderate bedrest. Good luck and hoping it disappears for you too! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good luck Bella!!!


----------



## mama d

Good luck, Bella,,


----------



## bella21

aww thanks ladies !!! :flower:


----------



## MzMcCray

Thanks : ) 
Goodluck Bella


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Good luck Bella! :)


----------



## mommy247

@bella

my NT scan is for 11! Good luck with yours :)

So ladies just a quick question... I was watching a tv show and one of the ladies gave birth and it reminded me that when it comes time to deliver im going to have to pick either natural or not. My first was all natural...I didn't receive anything at all besides the huge 800mg ibuprophen tablets I had to take AFTER I gave birth and the shot they gave me for being RH negative after as well. It was actually the best feeling. I wasn't drowsy and I felt wayyy better after I gave birth... like rejuvenated. Now im scared this birth isn't gonna be the same and I know I have a while to choose but I wanted to know how everyone else was thinking of going thru the birthing process??


----------



## Beemama321

mommy247 said:


> @bella
> 
> my NT scan is for 11! Good luck with yours :)
> 
> So ladies just a quick question... I was watching a tv show and one of the ladies gave birth and it reminded me that when it comes time to deliver im going to have to pick either natural or not. My first was all natural...I didn't receive anything at all besides the huge 800mg ibuprophen tablets I had to take AFTER I gave birth and the shot they gave me for being RH negative after as well. It was actually the best feeling. I wasn't drowsy and I felt wayyy better after I gave birth... like rejuvenated. Now im scared this birth isn't gonna be the same and I know I have a while to choose but I wanted to know how everyone else was thinking of going thru the birthing process??

I have absolutely no problem with those who wish or have to deliver naturally. I, on the other hand, relished in my two epidural births, they were calm, 100% painless and I was a super effective pusher both times, 2nd son came after 2 pushes and no ill side effects. The anxiety and the pain is too much for me personally. My contractions=OUCH!


----------



## mommy247

Beemama321 said:


> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> @bella
> 
> my NT scan is for 11! Good luck with yours :)
> 
> So ladies just a quick question... I was watching a tv show and one of the ladies gave birth and it reminded me that when it comes time to deliver im going to have to pick either natural or not. My first was all natural...I didn't receive anything at all besides the huge 800mg ibuprophen tablets I had to take AFTER I gave birth and the shot they gave me for being RH negative after as well. It was actually the best feeling. I wasn't drowsy and I felt wayyy better after I gave birth... like rejuvenated. Now im scared this birth isn't gonna be the same and I know I have a while to choose but I wanted to know how everyone else was thinking of going thru the birthing process??
> 
> I have absolutely no problem with those who wish or have to deliver naturally. I, on the other hand, relished in my two epidural births, they were calm, 100% painless and I was a super effective pusher both times, 2nd son came after 2 pushes and no ill side effects. The anxiety and the pain is too much for me personally. My contractions=OUCH!Click to expand...

I was thinking I might do epidural if I get to the hospital and I cant take it. Im scared of the needle tho. How did you feel after the birth? Were you numb after as well? Did it hurt when you got it done? Sorry I just like hearing it from someone who got it done first hand.


----------



## bella21

Beemama321 said:


> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> @bella
> 
> my NT scan is for 11! Good luck with yours :)
> 
> So ladies just a quick question... I was watching a tv show and one of the ladies gave birth and it reminded me that when it comes time to deliver im going to have to pick either natural or not. My first was all natural...I didn't receive anything at all besides the huge 800mg ibuprophen tablets I had to take AFTER I gave birth and the shot they gave me for being RH negative after as well. It was actually the best feeling. I wasn't drowsy and I felt wayyy better after I gave birth... like rejuvenated. Now im scared this birth isn't gonna be the same and I know I have a while to choose but I wanted to know how everyone else was thinking of going thru the birthing process??
> 
> I have absolutely no problem with those who wish or have to deliver naturally. I, on the other hand, relished in my two epidural births, they were calm, 100% painless and I was a super effective pusher both times, 2nd son came after 2 pushes and no ill side effects. The anxiety and the pain is too much for me personally. My contractions=OUCH!Click to expand...




mommy247 said:


> Beemama321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> @bella
> 
> my NT scan is for 11! Good luck with yours :)
> 
> So ladies just a quick question... I was watching a tv show and one of the ladies gave birth and it reminded me that when it comes time to deliver im going to have to pick either natural or not. My first was all natural...I didn't receive anything at all besides the huge 800mg ibuprophen tablets I had to take AFTER I gave birth and the shot they gave me for being RH negative after as well. It was actually the best feeling. I wasn't drowsy and I felt wayyy better after I gave birth... like rejuvenated. Now im scared this birth isn't gonna be the same and I know I have a while to choose but I wanted to know how everyone else was thinking of going thru the birthing process??
> 
> I have absolutely no problem with those who wish or have to deliver naturally. I, on the other hand, relished in my two epidural births, they were calm, 100% painless and I was a super effective pusher both times, 2nd son came after 2 pushes and no ill side effects. The anxiety and the pain is too much for me personally. My contractions=OUCH!Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking I might do epidural if I get to the hospital and I cant take it. Im scared of the needle tho. How did you feel after the birth? Were you numb after as well? Did it hurt when you got it done? Sorry I just like hearing it from someone who got it done first hand.Click to expand...


oh yayy mommy! good luck with yours as well!! :) 

that needle scares me too but ill definitely be doing the epidural. I have a pretty high pain tolerance but I don't want to get to the point where I need an epidural and they won't give it to me because I'm too far in already! The only thing that worries me is when OHs sister got her epidural she completely stopped pushing and took an hour nap! she couldn't feel anything and pretty much just gave up! I don't want that to happen either


----------



## bella21

oops sorry for the double quotes!


----------



## mommy247

bella21 said:


> Beemama321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> @bella
> 
> my NT scan is for 11! Good luck with yours :)
> 
> So ladies just a quick question... I was watching a tv show and one of the ladies gave birth and it reminded me that when it comes time to deliver im going to have to pick either natural or not. My first was all natural...I didn't receive anything at all besides the huge 800mg ibuprophen tablets I had to take AFTER I gave birth and the shot they gave me for being RH negative after as well. It was actually the best feeling. I wasn't drowsy and I felt wayyy better after I gave birth... like rejuvenated. Now im scared this birth isn't gonna be the same and I know I have a while to choose but I wanted to know how everyone else was thinking of going thru the birthing process??
> 
> I have absolutely no problem with those who wish or have to deliver naturally. I, on the other hand, relished in my two epidural births, they were calm, 100% painless and I was a super effective pusher both times, 2nd son came after 2 pushes and no ill side effects. The anxiety and the pain is too much for me personally. My contractions=OUCH!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beemama321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> @bella
> 
> my NT scan is for 11! Good luck with yours :)
> 
> So ladies just a quick question... I was watching a tv show and one of the ladies gave birth and it reminded me that when it comes time to deliver im going to have to pick either natural or not. My first was all natural...I didn't receive anything at all besides the huge 800mg ibuprophen tablets I had to take AFTER I gave birth and the shot they gave me for being RH negative after as well. It was actually the best feeling. I wasn't drowsy and I felt wayyy better after I gave birth... like rejuvenated. Now im scared this birth isn't gonna be the same and I know I have a while to choose but I wanted to know how everyone else was thinking of going thru the birthing process??Click to expand...
> 
> I have absolutely no problem with those who wish or have to deliver naturally. I, on the other hand, relished in my two epidural births, they were calm, 100% painless and I was a super effective pusher both times, 2nd son came after 2 pushes and no ill side effects. The anxiety and the pain is too much for me personally. My contractions=OUCH!Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking I might do epidural if I get to the hospital and I cant take it. Im scared of the needle tho. How did you feel after the birth? Were you numb after as well? Did it hurt when you got it done? Sorry I just like hearing it from someone who got it done first hand.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh yayy mommy! good luck with yours as well!! :)
> 
> that needle scares me too but ill definitely be doing the epidural. I have a pretty high pain tolerance but I don't want to get to the point where I need an epidural and they won't give it to me because I'm too far in already! The only thing that worries me is when OHs sister got her epidural she completely stopped pushing and took an hour nap! she couldn't feel anything and pretty much just gave up! I don't want that to happen eitherClick to expand...

Thanks and I agree. I wouldn't want to get to that point either. Your OH sister took a nap? :haha: That'll be quite a story to tell her child when they get older.


----------



## bella21

yes she seriously took a nap when they gave her the epidural!! haha that is going to be a great story! :haha:


----------



## Beemama321

bella21 said:


> yes she seriously took a nap when they gave her the epidural!! haha that is going to be a great story! :haha:

That's funny. I totally fell asleep during my first epidural too!!! The 2nd time I got one, it wasn't bad... I actually don't remember how it felt, which means it must not have hurt much.


----------



## Beemama321

mommy247 said:


> Beemama321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> @bella
> 
> my NT scan is for 11! Good luck with yours :)
> 
> So ladies just a quick question... I was watching a tv show and one of the ladies gave birth and it reminded me that when it comes time to deliver im going to have to pick either natural or not. My first was all natural...I didn't receive anything at all besides the huge 800mg ibuprophen tablets I had to take AFTER I gave birth and the shot they gave me for being RH negative after as well. It was actually the best feeling. I wasn't drowsy and I felt wayyy better after I gave birth... like rejuvenated. Now im scared this birth isn't gonna be the same and I know I have a while to choose but I wanted to know how everyone else was thinking of going thru the birthing process??
> 
> I have absolutely no problem with those who wish or have to deliver naturally. I, on the other hand, relished in my two epidural births, they were calm, 100% painless and I was a super effective pusher both times, 2nd son came after 2 pushes and no ill side effects. The anxiety and the pain is too much for me personally. My contractions=OUCH!Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking I might do epidural if I get to the hospital and I cant take it. Im scared of the needle tho. How did you feel after the birth? Were you numb after as well? Did it hurt when you got it done? Sorry I just like hearing it from someone who got it done first hand.Click to expand...

Near the time for pushing, my meds were lowered a bit. My legs were probably numb for an hour or so after birth... but I was loving on my beautiful babies that I didn't even notice. After the numbness went away, I felt fine. I'm also glad I had epidurals because I tore with both boys, the first son 3rd degree tear (bad) and 2nd degree with second son, and glad I didn't have to feel the stitching they did!! AHHH


----------



## shellyinstl

mommy247 said:


> @bella
> 
> my NT scan is for 11! Good luck with yours :)
> 
> So ladies just a quick question... I was watching a tv show and one of the ladies gave birth and it reminded me that when it comes time to deliver im going to have to pick either natural or not. My first was all natural...I didn't receive anything at all besides the huge 800mg ibuprophen tablets I had to take AFTER I gave birth and the shot they gave me for being RH negative after as well. It was actually the best feeling. I wasn't drowsy and I felt wayyy better after I gave birth... like rejuvenated. Now im scared this birth isn't gonna be the same and I know I have a while to choose but I wanted to know how everyone else was thinking of going thru the birthing process??

I would so give it a try with all natural. When my sister had her baby she was up cleaning her room 30 minutes later. I always thought the labor goes alot faster without the drugs, but maybe i am wrong. Me I will be having a schedualed c-section. That would be the onlt draw back if things went wrong and you didn't have the epidural you would have to be put to sleep.


----------



## mommatoB

I would like to join! im due august 18th :)


----------



## bella21

hi mommatoB! congrats and welcome :)


----------



## mommatoB

ty Bella :) congrats to u too!


----------



## bella21

thanks :) how have you been feeling? and scans coming up for you?


----------



## Beemama321

mommatoB said:


> I would like to join! im due august 18th :)

Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## Sooz

In the UK we have different pain relief options. With DD I used the pool and had gas and air only and found that adequate. Unfortunately I had a third degree tear so had to have surgery a couple of hours later, they sited a spinal for that. I hated it.

I've seem my consultant as they offer an elective section to ladies with severe tears here, and I've declined it. Im now back to MW led care and aiming for a similar delivery to my daughter. There is also a slight chance we might attempt a home birth this time but its mainly down to child care issues with my daughter!


----------



## Sooz

bella21 said:


> MzMcCray said:
> 
> 
> Bella- thanks, there is no reason she shouldn't like me I am nothing but polite and nice to her. I really think she's crazy I've tried for so long to ignore of just get over it so things don't have to be like that cause I don't want my husband to be in the middle but I just can't do it anymore I refuse, on top of that she told my husband that she's going to get my babies ears pierced even though I don't want it done I just don't understand my baby will never be left alone with her EVER ... I'm glad you can understand where I'm coming from its nice to have a place to vent
> 
> 
> omg i would kill somebody if they said they were going to take my baby and do something like that without my consent!! I totally feel your pain please vent away!!!Click to expand...

If someone did that to my child I would have them arrested for assault. What a vile woman! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Welcome momatob! :hi:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Welcome MommatoB! :)

I'm not sure what my birthing plan is..haven't really thought about it yet. I'm on a blood thinner so I think it depends on how things go


----------



## readynwilling

I am terribly afraid of medical intervention (its just who i am) so i go natural. I know that 90% of the time epidurals go as planned... but they increase the risk for the need for pitocin (and that causes very HARD contractions) and they say combined it increases the risk of emergancy c-section (my second biggest fear next to getting on a airplane). So for me the pain is worth it. I had a great labour with my DD. I really spent the time to educate myself on natural births - prepare for the pain, learning coping techniques etc. 

I completely 100% respect anyone's decision on how to deliver their babies, and i hope we can all do the same with each other!! This tends to be a very tender subject... people get all defensive about their choices :hugs:


----------



## shellyinstl

mommatoB said:


> I would like to join! im due august 18th :)

Hi, and welcome, I am new here also.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

MommatoB I am due Aug 16th! 2 days before you :)


----------



## setarei

I had planned a water birth with a midwife but with twins (at least here) you need to have an epidural and deliver in the OR with an OB. Some doctors won't even allow that and insist on a csection. I envy those who get to choose what works for them.


----------



## Beemama321

setarei said:


> I had planned a water birth with a midwife but with twins (at least here) you need to have an epidural and deliver in the OR with an OB. Some doctors won't even allow that and insist on a csection. I envy those who get to choose what works for them.

Same in the US that twins must be delivered in operating room if done at a hospital. Although I think twins can be born with midwives and even at home if they want. I would be too afraid of complications and feel it's better safe than sorry, than to insist on personal preference. I'm going to talk to my doctor about delivering vaginally (if possible) but actually feel okay with maybe a planned C-section. I'll have any type of birth to make sure my babies come into the world safe. It'll be interesting to compare what type of information we get from our docs/country and compare.


----------



## Beemama321

readynwilling said:


> I am terribly afraid of medical intervention (its just who i am) so i go natural. I know that 90% of the time epidurals go as planned... but they increase the risk for the need for pitocin (and that causes very HARD contractions) and they say combined it increases the risk of emergancy c-section (my second biggest fear next to getting on a airplane). So for me the pain is worth it. I had a great labour with my DD. I really spent the time to educate myself on natural births - prepare for the pain, learning coping techniques etc.
> 
> I completely 100% respect anyone's decision on how to deliver their babies, and i hope we can all do the same with each other!! This tends to be a very tender subject... people get all defensive about their choices :hugs:

I agree about being supportive for everyone. To each her own!! As long as the outcome is a healthy, safely delivered baby (or babies), that's all that matters.:hugs:


----------



## setarei

@beemama. I don't know if I would have braved a home birth with twins either due to risk of complications, but I was thrown out (fine transferred) out of the midwife/doctor program that I had my heart set on once twins was mentioned. Other midwives might agree but this was the 3rd transfer so I gave up and accepted that it wasn't going to happen. I'm not scared of a csection (I've had a lumbar puncture and multiple laps so I have an idea of what to expect), but I would like to try a vaginal delivery if the babes are in position and there isn't any reason not to try. I'm waiting to talk to my ob and hoping that he's willing to try if it's safe. Fingers crossed!


----------



## bella21

hey ladies!! NT scan went great today!! baby is measuring right where it should 11+6! due date still august 15th!!! The doctor didn't tell me the NT measurements but I saw them on the screen at 1.17! Will get my blood results back within a week and a half!! baby was moving around all over the place doing flips hehe! Then s/he fell asleep and looked like it was sucking its thumb!! Its amazing how much it grew in 3 weeks!! Nub looks like a boy to me and the nurse slipped and said "he's moving around a lot!" what do you ladies think?! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0680.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 13









IMG_0681.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 16









IMG_0683.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## borr.dg.baby

MommatoB welcome! :hi:

I am a wuss for pain so I will definitely be getting the epidural :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bella how cute! I would be surprised if you baby is not a boy!! What a clear boy nub!


----------



## setarei

Nice scans Bella. Mine had did the pseudo sucking thing too and it just made me melt.


----------



## bella21

borr thats what i thought too! its so clear i don't think it could be a girl at all!

setarei me too!!


----------



## Angelmarie

Wow Bella! That's a great boy nub! I would be really surprised too if that isn't a little boy in there! Great to hear everything's fine! 

Delivery wise I am hoping to go for a VBA2C. I have my consultants backing. My first section was an emergency one at 29 weeks. The second I elected as it was so close to Christmas, I didn't want to spoil DS1s Christmas by maybe having to spend it in a hospital. I'm nervous of a natural delivery but I feel it's something I should at least try. If I don't go into labour myself I can't be induced though I would have to go for a section if I'm too long overdue. 
@sooz - would you recommend the birthing pool? I am considering it. I see it on Obe Born Every Minute and it looks really comforting.


----------



## JenzyKY

Angel, I didn't realize you had a preemie. I give props to all preemie moms. It's scary! 

My doctor appointment went well. I like him a lot. Heard the heartbeat on doppler. The medical one is much louder! My ultrasound is in 30 minutes!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Lovely scan Bella! :) what a cute little one


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Good luck Jenzy!:happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

Bella what a handsome son you have there ;)

One week until hopefully what turns out to be a gender reveal at my private scan!!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Baby isn't cooperating so far but looks beautiful. I may be biased though...


----------



## Sooz

Angelmarie said:


> Wow Bella! That's a great boy nub! I would be really surprised too if that isn't a little boy in there! Great to hear everything's fine!
> 
> Delivery wise I am hoping to go for a VBA2C. I have my consultants backing. My first section was an emergency one at 29 weeks. The second I elected as it was so close to Christmas, I didn't want to spoil DS1s Christmas by maybe having to spend it in a hospital. I'm nervous of a natural delivery but I feel it's something I should at least try. If I don't go into labour myself I can't be induced though I would have to go for a section if I'm too long overdue.
> @sooz - would you recommend the birthing pool? I am considering it. I see it on Obe Born Every Minute and it looks really comforting.

Definitely recommend it, it was so relaxing and made everything so much easier. You feel weightless in the pool and that makes shifting position and so forth much less work.

Our hospital only had one pool room and I will be totally gutted if it's already taken this time, so much so it could sway me to a home birth I think. I didn't manage to deliver in the pool which I was gutted about as I don't think I would have torn so badly if I had. Unfortunately I just didn't have time to get back in as I got out for an exam to see if my waters had gone, they hadn't, went spontaneously suddenly on the bed and the next thing I knew I was squatting over the side pushing her out!


----------



## shellyinstl

bella21 said:


> hey ladies!! NT scan went great today!! baby is measuring right where it should 11+6! due date still august 15th!!! The doctor didn't tell me the NT measurements but I saw them on the screen at 1.17! Will get my blood results back within a week and a half!! baby was moving around all over the place doing flips hehe! Then s/he fell asleep and looked like it was sucking its thumb!! Its amazing how much it grew in 3 weeks!! Nub looks like a boy to me and the nurse slipped and said "he's moving around a lot!" what do you ladies think?! :)

Handsome little guy you got there!


----------



## shellyinstl

3 days of bed rest and I am already going crazy. Bright red blood has gone but, still alot of brown blood with what looks more like tissue (sorry tmi) than blood clots. Does that sound normal to those of you that have delt with hematomas? Last night when my dh came in from work he says "I've been thinking, I don't want my baby going to public school". It made me fell good because, I realized he thinks about our baby as much as I do. Although I think we should decide on a name before a school. lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

bella21 said:


> hey ladies!! NT scan went great today!! baby is measuring right where it should 11+6! due date still august 15th!!! The doctor didn't tell me the NT measurements but I saw them on the screen at 1.17! Will get my blood results back within a week and a half!! baby was moving around all over the place doing flips hehe! Then s/he fell asleep and looked like it was sucking its thumb!! Its amazing how much it grew in 3 weeks!! Nub looks like a boy to me and the nurse slipped and said "he's moving around a lot!" what do you ladies think?! :)

wow really looks boy :) delighted you had a great scan :) great pictures


----------



## CelticNiamh

delivery for me will be another vbac my 5th one :) ive been induced 4 times because of GD and last time the doctor was having a melt down about using the drip to get me going defiantly highetened my stress levels with talk of what could go wrong my poor little guy was showing signs of distress doc took blood from his head I was 5cm she then turned him ouch and he recovered so quick and I went to 10 and delived 10 mins later lol man better make sure I clear all that up before the labour ward this time and do a birth plan as well wasnt happy with out it went I was not happy with my midwife at all


----------



## CelticNiamh

sorry about my typos on my phone 

oh meant to say welcome to all the newbies big wave


----------



## mac1979

I plan on having a natural birth. My midwife team is awesome about letting you do what you want. The thought of needles freaks me out. It took me a while to find a hospital that didn't require an IV. 

So, I've gone into the kitchen 4 times to clean and wind up getting something to eat instead. One of these times I will make it in there to clean.


----------



## Angelmarie

JenzyKY said:


> Angel, I didn't realize you had a preemie. I give props to all preemie moms. It's scary!
> 
> My doctor appointment went well. I like him a lot. Heard the heartbeat on doppler. The medical one is much louder! My ultrasound is in 30 minutes!

 Thank you! :flower: yes it was a scary time! I was 22 and fresh out of uni and, I don't mind admitting, a little naive! But he pulled through like a trooper! I have nothing but respect and admiration for those who work with these tiny babies. I wouldn't have the strength, courage or stomach to do that job. I would be a wreck every day and would find it impossible to leave work at work! so, thank YOU! :flower:


----------



## bella21

jenzy how'd it go?? pics pics pics!!!!!!!


----------



## mama d

shellyinstl said:


> 3 days of bed rest and I am already going crazy. Bright red blood has gone but, still alot of brown blood with what looks more like tissue (sorry tmi) than blood clots. Does that sound normal to those of you that have delt with hematomas? Last night when my dh came in from work he says "I've been thinking, I don't want my baby going to public school". It made me fell good because, I realized he thinks about our baby as much as I do. Although I think we should decide on a name before a school. lol

Hey Shelly - There's a SCH group on this board also. You might get more feedback there when it comes to SCH-specific questions. Having a hematoma myself I can say that everyone seems to be different. I only had one MAJOR red bleed but other than that I've had spotting (brown) or nothing at all. I think it's very normal to see what looks like clots/chunks. As long as it's brown, my doctor says that's a good thing and it's the hematoma clearing out. If it turns red again, call the doc. :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

It went great! Baby was definitely NOT cooperative so the measurements were probably off. Anywhere from 1.8-2 and they said that was fine especially since I'm in my 13th week. Baby is 3 inches and in the 50th percentile. I had to lay different ways and walk and pee to attempt to get the baby to move. Very stubborn! Just jumping around in there. I'll have to get the pictures on the computer first.

Angel, thanks! That's sweet. I try not to bring work home, but its hard.


----------



## mommatoB

bella21 said:


> thanks :) how have you been feeling? and scans coming up for you?

ive been feeling ok just pretty sick to my stomach but no throwing up thank God!! no scans as far as I know yet but hopefully soon. they did do a quick ultra sound and I saw the beautiful hb :) they should b scheduling me a better one soon I hope! ive had 1 mc in 2004 and 1 ectopic in 2010. I finally had my son hes 7 months old and they watched me pretty close but I think its because I had some bright red bleeding at 16 weeks with him. I had lots of ultra sounds. makes me nervous not seeing my baby now as much but all I can d is pray :)


----------



## pola17

Cute pic, Bella! I think it's a boy, too! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

Shelly, bed rest can be frustrating! I spent 2 weeks in bed because of an hematoma, and on the next scan the hematoma was gone!


----------



## Beemama321

shellyinstl said:


> 3 days of bed rest and I am already going crazy. Bright red blood has gone but, still alot of brown blood with what looks more like tissue (sorry tmi) than blood clots. Does that sound normal to those of you that have delt with hematomas? Last night when my dh came in from work he says "I've been thinking, I don't want my baby going to public school". It made me fell good because, I realized he thinks about our baby as much as I do. Although I think we should decide on a name before a school. lol

My OB,emergency room doc, and Perinatologist all said clots shouldn't be as big as or bigger than a dime size. "tissue looking" sounds normal, I had that through my brown spotting days. I also had cramping, which scared me, but blood is an irritant inside the uterus. Sure enough, as soon as bleeding stopping, no more cramping either since then. I went 5 weeks strong on strict bed rest, you can do it!!!


----------



## bella21

glad everything went well jenzy! can't wait to see pics!!!

momma so so sorry for your losses!!! but its great news that you've heard the heartbeat!!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Here's my beautiful little one!
 



Attached Files:







photo33.jpg
File size: 66.3 KB
Views: 15









photo2 (1).jpg
File size: 86.4 KB
Views: 11









photo31.jpg
File size: 84.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## bella21

omg beautiful little blip you got there!!!!! great pics!!


----------



## shellyinstl

JenzyKY said:


> Here's my beautiful little one!

To cute.. They would not give me a copy of mine monday, I guess because of the hematoma, so i appreciate seeing your since we're due on the same day.


----------



## pola17

Oh Jenzy, the scan pics look adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## Crystal5483

Awesome pictures!!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Thanks everyone! Really, Shelly. That stinks! I've even gotten pics from the quick ultrasounds I've had from bleeding on the portable machine.


----------



## shellyinstl

JenzyKY said:


> Thanks everyone! Really, Shelly. That stinks! I've even gotten pics from the quick ultrasounds I've had from bleeding on the portable machine.

Yes it did stink but,it was my 4th scan so i got some pics hopefully when i back on the 7th i will get pics this time :)


----------



## bella21

ready- I think you have me for the wrong date on the first page... should be the 15th not the 5th :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

JenzyKY said:


> Here's my beautiful little one!

Beautiful scan pics hun!!! :flower: I am so glad that everything looks great with your baby!! :flower:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Beautiful pics Jenzy! :D


----------



## JenzyKY

And the baby is released to the world, hehe! It feels so strange.

The shoes are my cover photo and the frame is my profile picture.
 



Attached Files:







shoes (1).jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 12









photoFrame (1).jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## pola17

Ohhh Jenzy!!! So so adorable!!!!


----------



## bella21

jenzy what a cute idea!!! I announced on Facebook today too!!! it does feel weird but really good at the same time!!


----------



## shellyinstl

JenzyKY said:


> And the baby is released to the world, hehe! It feels so strange.
> 
> The shoes are my cover photo and the frame is my profile picture.

Love Love Love it. I have the same frame stored in the basement. Hope you don't mind if I steel your idea.


----------



## mommatoB

bella21 said:


> glad everything went well jenzy! can't wait to see pics!!!
> 
> momma so so sorry for your losses!!! but its great news that you've heard the heartbeat!!!

ty :) just want a scan asap!! lol


----------



## mommatoB

bella and jenzy....beautiful pics :)


----------



## JenzyKY

shellyinstl said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> And the baby is released to the world, hehe! It feels so strange.
> 
> The shoes are my cover photo and the frame is my profile picture.
> 
> Love Love Love it. I have the same frame stored in the basement. Hope you don't mind if I steel your idea.Click to expand...

Go for it!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Jenzy I love your fb announcement!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Very cute facebook announcement Jenzy!


----------



## mama d

JenzyKY - Your announcement is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## mama d

14 weeks today - Hooray for second tri! FINALLY!!

I have an ultrasound today to check on my stubborn hematoma. I'm SO hoping to be off bed rest soon. Wish me luck, ladies! :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Good luck mama d! :D hope it's gone!

Jenzy love the fb announcement! Way cute!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

GL mama d!!! I wish that hematoma is gone gone gone!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Love the announcement Jenzy!

Good luck today Mama!


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck Mama D!!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats on the beautiful scans Jenzy, Bella, Cordelia, AngelMarie, Beemama and RocknRoll!

Welcome Shelley, sorry that you have to be on bedrest right now, take this time to relax and catch up on some good reading/TV watching!

Welcome MommatoB

MzMcCrazy: Sorry about all of the MIL drama, that is the last thing you need to be worrying about right now. Take care of yourself and try not to stress too much!

Setarei: So glad to hear that the twins are doing well. 

Beautiful bump pics Wannabepreggo, Borrdg, Crystal and Bella! 

Sorry you are still feeling so ill Barhanita.

Lovely names Mattsgirl!

For delivery, I will definitely be in a hospital and will likely get an epidural too. Some aspects of a home birth really appeal to me but I think it will give me some much needed peace of mind to have my baby in a hospital just in case. Also, thanks Sooz for the info re birthing pools/tubs. The hospital where I am giving birth has birthing tubs in each of the rooms; I will definitely use mine for part of my labour!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Also, quick question for all of you ladies, when did you start wearing maternity clothes? I am still fitting in my regular stuff but am thinking its going to be tough to squeeze into some things after a couple more weeks.

Any opinions about essential pieces to buy? I will likely be getting some clothes from a couple of friends in a few months but they are both still pregnant now so have to wait for a bit...


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I already am... :blush: 

I bough a bella band so I wear my own jeans unbuttoned and I bough one pair of maternity pants that I wear only when I feel really bloated. I wear the same shirts tough.


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm using a belly band as well to keep jeans up when unbuttoned. I still pretty much wear the same shirts and I have a few I bought that are one size up as well as one maternity shirt. I'm going to order some maternity jeans and a few tops tonight :)

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/E1BE40CF-36D6-400E-AB89-FFF4A3891571-7612-0000015E216D8262.jpg


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So cute Crystal! It's a big bump! 

I also wear the same shirts, I hope I will fit into them until 20 weeks which is when I am going shopping to buy everything for baby and could get cheaper maternity clothes. 

I sure love my belly band it makes jeans comfy!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Ladies! A friend gave me the belly band so I will try that out too. I will have to think about getting a few dresses for work and a couple showers in late February/early March. 

I also have a really fancy work event at the end of February that I will probably have to get something for....


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

And beautiful bump Crystal!


----------



## Beemama321

I've been wearing maternity since about 10 weeks. But that's twins...

I think with my first pregnancy, I didn't even show till almost 5 months. @nd was a lot sooner, I think around 14-16 weeks. LOVE BELLY BANDS!


----------



## Beemama321

JenzyKY said:


> And the baby is released to the world, hehe! It feels so strange.
> 
> The shoes are my cover photo and the frame is my profile picture.

Super Cute! My husband couldn't contain himself and HAD to announce it to facebook world at barely 7 weeks, when we found out it was twins! He's such a brat, but at the same time I was happy he was so excited.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Crystal- lovely bump!

I already have a little bit of a bump, I've been wearing my regular jeans for now but I definitely cant zip them up anymore lol. I use a tie and I pretty much just tie my pants up, wear a longer shirt and it seems to be working for now! I bought some maternity jeans on Ebay, I'll eventually need to get shirts too since my boobs seem to be growing by the day lol. And I only have 1 bra that properly fits :( Definitely need some new bras!


----------



## shellyinstl

mama d said:


> 14 weeks today - Hooray for second tri! FINALLY!!
> 
> I have an ultrasound today to check on my stubborn hematoma. I'm SO hoping to be off bed rest soon. Wish me luck, ladies! :)

Praying hematoma is gone for us both.


----------



## Crystal5483

Yea my bump is half baby and half chubby lol but I'm only 5ft so I think I show early


----------



## twinkletots

I am living in leggings and dresses with tights so managed to avoid buying new stuff so far.
However the bras cannot wait any longer, my boobs are uncontainable!!
So does anyone else thing I am right to be annoyed about this, today I received a number of text messages saying congratulations on your news. Turns out my mil had told a bunch of folk in my dh family about the baby before we have had a chance to tell them ourselves! I was mad!!!
I got my dh to phone and say we were not happy and she did apologise but what was she thinking? Get ur own news lady


----------



## twinkletots

Nice bump crystal, are you loving it? I am also small at 5'2 so nowhere else to go but out!


----------



## twinkletots

I am living in leggings and dresses with tights so managed to avoid buying new stuff so far.
However the bras cannot wait any longer, my boobs are uncontainable!!
So does anyone else thing I am right to be annoyed about this, today I received a number of text messages saying congratulations on your news. Turns out my mil had told a bunch of folk in my dh family about the baby before we have had a chance to tell them ourselves! I was mad!!!
I got my dh to phone and say we were not happy and she did apologise but what was she thinking? Get ur own news lady


----------



## mommy247

I didn't have enough time to upload and update you guys on my ultrasound apt yesterday. They gave me 7 photos of the baby... most ive ever been given :happydance: 

So we got to see the baby. Due date is still Aug 10th, but I did sneak at the screen when she left and saw I was measuring a day ahead. Heartbeat is 165 bpm. The NT scan came out great. Very thin line. I think it measure 0.6mm Baby is very active and loves sitting towards my back which explains all this back pain I keep on getting lol. Baby was too snuggled to see anything else. They said they would be try to see what it is was but like I said baby was too curled up. Next week they would be able to tell what im having but they don't see anyone until 18 weeks at their office for a gender scan. :wacko: boo hoo!! 
We really think its a girl. Everyone keeps saying girl but in one of the pictures the baby looks just like my son... like exactly like my son. Hope its the girl we have been waiting for :happydance: We find out in one month. :thumbup:

Oh, can my due date on the front page be changed to August 10th please?? :)
 



Attached Files:







ultrasoundpics3months (2).jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 11









ultrasoundwave (2).jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 10









babysitting (2).jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## buttonnose82

Can you change my due date from the 16th to the 14th please :)

had scan today and all was perfect, saw the consultant and have a detailed care plan in place, started on aspirin and first aim set as 32 weeks :)

feel more excited now


----------



## amethyst77

All sounds good Buttonose.
Fabby pics Mommy 247.

I got my 12 week scan date through- for 3 weeks time, when I will be 13+4 or 5!! I tried to change it today, but there was nothing available :( I can't wait that long to see that our baby is ok, so am booking a private scan hopefully...


----------



## buttonnose82

:hugs: amethyst77, it is such a long time to wait isn't it, I hope you manage to get a private one booked soon, they are so worth it for peace of mind x


----------



## bella21

mommy love the pics!!!!! little one is waving at you!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

cute cute pics!

and glad to hear all went well button nose

I am also 5'2 and gain weight always on my belly so I look more pregnant than I should and have been bothered by my clothes for a while now....

amethyst77 I hope you can get a sooner scan!


----------



## CelticNiamh

buttonnose82 said:


> Can you change my due date from the 16th to the 14th please :)
> 
> had scan today and all was perfect, saw the consultant and have a detailed care plan in place, started on aspirin and first aim set as 32 weeks :)
> 
> feel more excited now

That is great, I was wondering how you were doing :thumbup:

mommy247 oh wow great scan pictures I love the one were baby looks like they are waving!! oh and love your new profile pictures :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

CelticNiamh said:


> mommy247 oh wow great scan pictures I love the one were baby looks like they are waving!! oh and love your new profile pictures :flower:

I didn't even see it! How cute and awesome! How did you do that! Love it!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

jealous of everyone whos had their dating scan, i have to wait until Wednesday. had a scan at 9 weeks and im convinced the baby would ahve stopped growing :( super worried


----------



## amethyst77

Laura bella, I completely understand. 
Hope it all goes well for you x


----------



## Scottish

Hey all! 

Fab scan pics! I love them! My next scan is 15th feb which is supposed to be my 12 week one but actually i will be 15 weeks, bloomin nhs.

As for clothes I desperately need new ones I have one pair of jeans I live out of lol so need new jeans and trousers planning to have a look Saturday! Also I realised today I haven't been near a shopping centre/clothing shop since before Xmas! I've been to nauseated and tired to go at weekends! Crazy for me to stay away from clothes that long lol


----------



## Scottish

P.s lovely bump crystal! I am noticing mine for sure now hehe


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Mommy your pics are so cute! Love the waving one :D

Crystal your bump is cute...can't wait til mine gets bigger! 

Had an appointment today and found out I have an infection..bacterial vaginosis. They prescribed me flagyl. I am 12 weeks tomorrow but am waiting till 13 weeks to start taking it cause I'm paranoid since it crosses the placenta. Have any of you girls had to take it before??


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Also, during my ultrasound the baby was jumping around and moving like crazy..when the nurse started to check the heartbeat it was beating normal than would make a weird sound, then go back to normal then do the weird sound again and you could see the heartbeat lines on the monitor look weird when I made the noise. We asked what it was and she said its from the baby moving...I'm just worried it was an irregular heartbeat or something. Anyone experienced this before?


----------



## shellyinstl

I lost 20 pounds leading up to getting pregnant so I can still wear my "big" clothes but, I can't wait to buy some cheesy maternity shirts that anounce to the world I'm gonna be a mommy.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Mommy your pics are so cute! Love the waving one :D
> 
> Crystal your bump is cute...can't wait til mine gets bigger!
> 
> Had an appointment today and found out I have an infection..bacterial vaginosis. They prescribed me flagyl. I am 12 weeks tomorrow but am waiting till 13 weeks to start taking it cause I'm paranoid since it crosses the placenta. Have any of you girls had to take it before??

I would take the tablets, the risk is to high not to!! I had a swab done because the doctor thought that was the cause of my spotting its a nasty infection. do not leave that untreated , sorry I know I am being bossy:hugs: Im am sure they would not have given them to you if they were not safe.


----------



## Sooz

Some very lovely scan pictures up today, congratulations ladies! Loving the bump pictures too. Im positively huge for 14 weeks, will add a picture tomorrow.

I've not heard back about my combined downs odds and its been a week so that should mean its come back low risk now.


----------



## mama d

Hi ladies - I had my 14 week scan today. Baby looks great and the hematoma is less than half the size it was 3 weeks ago. It's not gone yet but we're on the road to recovery! :)

Baby would not cooperate for photos!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks Celtic :hugs: yeah I definitely know I need to treat it, I picked up my prescription. I just keep going back and forth between starting tonight or next Friday when I will be 13 weeks. My Dr said I could start today or in a week when I'm 13w if I would feel more comfortable...I can't decide!! Just worried about the risk from the medication but know there's risk from the infection too :wacko:


----------



## mama d

twinkletots said:


> I am living in leggings and dresses with tights so managed to avoid buying new stuff so far.
> However the bras cannot wait any longer, my boobs are uncontainable!!
> So does anyone else thing I am right to be annoyed about this, today I received a number of text messages saying congratulations on your news. Turns out my mil had told a bunch of folk in my dh family about the baby before we have had a chance to tell them ourselves! I was mad!!!
> I got my dh to phone and say we were not happy and she did apologise but what was she thinking? Get ur own news lady

My MIL did the same thing. We haven't really been telling anyone because I've been in limbo with this hematoma. She even told dh's sisters whe n we had planned to do something fun to surprise them. Ugh!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Congrats mama d! Glad your little one is doing great! :D


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Thanks Celtic :hugs: yeah I definitely know I need to treat it, I picked up my prescription. I just keep going back and forth between starting tonight or next Friday when I will be 13 weeks. My Dr said I could start today or in a week when I'm 13w if I would feel more comfortable...I can't decide!! Just worried about the risk from the medication but knowing there's risk from the infection too :wacko:


its such a worry isn't it, did he give you a gel to use may be see if that would be safe for this week before the tablets may be :) 

mamad great news about the scan yay 


pola how are you doing :) 

two more weeks till my scan yay


----------



## shellyinstl

For those of you with previous babies and breast feed. Do you have breast leakage already? I had to buy me some nursing pads today. The soreness and swelling has by far been the worse so far (next to the hematoma). I breast feed my son but that was 20 years ago. I made enough milk to feed 10 babies and think its going to be the same this time.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Ugh yes it's so stressful! No my dr didn't give me a cream..didn't even mention it. Maybe ill try calling and asking about that. Have you had bv before? maybe that is why i had the brown spotting...hmmm 
That's exciting about your scan in 2 weeks :)


----------



## pola17

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Also, quick question for all of you ladies, when did you start wearing maternity clothes? I am still fitting in my regular stuff but am thinking its going to be tough to squeeze into some things after a couple more weeks.
> 
> Any opinions about essential pieces to buy? I will likely be getting some clothes from a couple of friends in a few months but they are both still pregnant now so have to wait for a bit...

I wore maternity jeans from weeks 6-8 due to major bloat... now, some days I need it, some days I dont...

As for essentials, pants are a must! Since shirts can still fit! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

mommy 247, those pics are adooooorable!!


----------



## pola17

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> jealous of everyone whos had their dating scan, i have to wait until Wednesday. had a scan at 9 weeks and im convinced the baby would ahve stopped growing :( super worried

:hugs: Im sure youll see your LO jumping everywhere!


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Mommy your pics are so cute! Love the waving one :D
> 
> Crystal your bump is cute...can't wait til mine gets bigger!
> 
> Had an appointment today and found out I have an infection..bacterial vaginosis. They prescribed me flagyl. I am 12 weeks tomorrow but am waiting till 13 weeks to start taking it cause I'm paranoid since it crosses the placenta. Have any of you girls had to take it before??

I had one 2 or 3 weeks ago! a week later in a blood test, it all came back normal, then I had a scan, because when I had the infection, they saw liquid in my cervix (the infection) and that time it was gone! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

mama d said:


> Hi ladies - I had my 14 week scan today. Baby looks great and the hematoma is less than half the size it was 3 weeks ago. It's not gone yet but we're on the road to recovery! :)
> 
> Baby would not cooperate for photos!

cuuuuute pictures! Im happy to know the hematoma is almost gone! :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Mommy your pics are so cute! Love the waving one :D
> 
> Crystal your bump is cute...can't wait til mine gets bigger!
> 
> Had an appointment today and found out I have an infection..bacterial vaginosis. They prescribed me flagyl. I am 12 weeks tomorrow but am waiting till 13 weeks to start taking it cause I'm paranoid since it crosses the placenta. Have any of you girls had to take it before??

Please don't leave bacterial vaginosis untreated. This needs to be treated as soon as possible. I would not wait a week and I don't see what a weeks development would change. Look up the medicine and see what pregnancy class it is.


----------



## pola17

shellyinstl said:


> For those of you with previous babies and breast feed. Do you have breast leakage already? I had to buy me some nursing pads today. The soreness and swelling has by far been the worse so far (next to the hematoma). I breast feed my son but that was 20 years ago. I made enough milk to feed 10 babies and think its going to be the same this time.

Hey!! Never had babies before, so no leaking! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Celtic :hugs: yeah I definitely know I need to treat it, I picked up my prescription. I just keep going back and forth between starting tonight or next Friday when I will be 13 weeks. My Dr said I could start today or in a week when I'm 13w if I would feel more comfortable...I can't decide!! Just worried about the risk from the medication but knowing there's risk from the infection too :wacko:
> 
> 
> its such a worry isn't it, did he give you a gel to use may be see if that would be safe for this week before the tablets may be :)
> 
> mamad great news about the scan yay
> 
> 
> pola how are you doing :)
> 
> two more weeks till my scan yayClick to expand...

2 more weeks??!! I cant wait!! It feels like forever, uh??

:hugs: thanks for asking how Im doing!! :flower:
Well, this morning I left a pee sample to check UTI, and test came back saying there was a lot of bacteria, and now my dr. wants me to get a cultive (sp?) tomorrow morning and start treatment a.s.a.p :cry: Im afraid as I dont know how long the infection has been there.... Im having a symptom-less UTI, and Im scared Ive had it for too long, and it has harmed the baby already! :cry: I hope I get something prescribed tomorrow! :cry:
I knew last time that I went to the ER (2-3 weeks ago) that they should had have checked my first pee in the morning.. I didnt believe in those results saying all was ok! :cry:


----------



## JenzyKY

Jolley it's a class b drug. Should be very safe! Clear that spotting up!


----------



## JenzyKY

Pola, it will be all good! :hugs: The UTI won't hurt your baby. It's tucked in all safe.


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Jenzy!!! :hugs: It makes me feel a lot better! The good news if that there`s indeed an UTI, it has been "catched" :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks Jenzy. Yeah I guess a week won't make a difference and it seems to be better to take a risk with the medicine than let it go another week


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Good luck with your uti Pola! I hate those!


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Jenzy :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

UTIs are so bad! I just finished my medication for mine today! I hated it!

GL Pola! I hope it goes away soon!

I have my monthly check up next week and I am hoping no UTIs or vaginal infections this time!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Borr have you had a vaginal infection during this pregnancy?


----------



## mommy247

Thanks Ladies :hugs:

I have a problem remembering names but for the ladies with ultrasounds and appointments today ..Im happy the baby is great :) Ultrasound pics were really cute!

As for Bacterial Vaginosis... Its very very common and I get it like once or twice a year. It is something I deal with all the time. My body is very sensitive down there. Soaps and body washes always mess me up down there. Make sure you get it treated asap... it can get worse. I don't think the doctor would give you anything that would harm the baby, oh and also I don't think they would be able to give you anything u can put in you to cure it because of the baby but there is a cream for it but I imagine it would really cause some damage to the mucus plug or something.

Pola, You and the baby will be fine just get the UTI treated. Im surprised I haven't got one because when I sleep I deep sleep and I know I have to pee but I cant wake up. It hurts really bad when I wake up to pee because I hold it for sooo long.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I had a UTI! Had to get antibiotics for 5 days! also they crossed placenta but were safe for pregnancy so I took them. :) 

Sometimes I think I might have a vaginal infection too, I haven't been checked for that in a month


----------



## mommy247

borr.dg.baby said:


> I had a UTI! Had to get antibiotics for 5 days! also they crossed placenta but were safe for pregnancy so I took them. :)
> 
> Sometimes I think I might have a vaginal infection too, I haven't been checked for that in a month

Same here but I got checked at my first MW appointment and she never called me to say they found anything. This pregnancy I am having so many different kinds of cm..it freaks me out. TMI: from it being like egg white or having a yellow tint to it. Ill wipe and it just comes out but only when I have cramping so it freaks me out and I get really scared...


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I get tons of CM too... scary :wacko:


----------



## Beemama321

mama d said:


> Hi ladies - I had my 14 week scan today. Baby looks great and the hematoma is less than half the size it was 3 weeks ago. It's not gone yet but we're on the road to recovery! :)
> 
> Baby would not cooperate for photos!

Yay! I know the relief you feel. Reduction is size is a super positive sign!!!:happydance:


----------



## mac1979

I'm hardly able to keep up with all of the posts, this goes by so fast sometimes. I am trying to get caught up.

I have a question. For the past week or so I can feel mucus draining down the back of my throat which I know is normal during pregnancy. The problem is that is causes me to cough very powerfully which in turn makes me feel sick (since my stomach is farther up than normal). Do any of you know any way to prevent this from happening? It makes me not want to eat to prevent being sick.


----------



## Beemama321

mac1979 said:


> I'm hardly able to keep up with all of the posts, this goes by so fast sometimes. I am trying to get caught up.
> 
> I have a question. For the past week or so I can feel mucus draining down the back of my throat which I know is normal during pregnancy. The problem is that is causes me to cough very powerfully which in turn makes me feel sick (since my stomach is farther up than normal). Do any of you know any way to prevent this from happening? It makes me not want to eat to prevent being sick.

Mine does the same thing. I have to blow my nose really well quite often to prevent it. But in the morning, since I wasn't blowing my nose over the night, ugh, it's disgusting that it makes me choke most of the time, which then makes me feel queasy. :wacko:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Mommy247 have you ever had BV while pregnant?

Borr how far along were you when u were taking the antibiotics ?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I just finished my antibiotics today :)


----------



## mommy247

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Mommy247 have you ever had BV while pregnant?
> 
> Borr how far along were you when u were taking the antibiotics ?

I got it a year after pregnancy and that's when I kept getting them...


----------



## bella21

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Ugh yes it's so stressful! No my dr didn't give me a cream..didn't even mention it. Maybe ill try calling and asking about that. Have you had bv before? maybe that is why i had the brown spotting...hmmm
> That's exciting about your scan in 2 weeks :)


Hey Jolley...Ive had BV a couple times (I hate it!) You should start taking that medication right away. If you wait a week its only going to get worse TMI (smell worse too.) and just get more uncomfortable in general. I feel if you wait your putting more risk to the baby then if you don't


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bella yea I hate it! I have never had it before..have u had it while pregnant?


----------



## bella21

no i havnt had it at all since I've been pregnant. I can usually feel it coming on too so i do as much as i can to prevent it. They say if you get it once your likely to get it again. Ive had it like 5 times. havnt had it in over a year though so hopefully it stays away! Trust me you DO NOT want to let it go any further lol


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Oh great I hope I don't get it again... :| haha
I am going to start the pills in the morning cause 
I have been feeling nauseous tonight. Ugh I hate that
I have an infection and have to take medication! Haha


----------



## shellyinstl

mac1979 said:


> I'm hardly able to keep up with all of the posts, this goes by so fast sometimes. I am trying to get caught up.
> 
> I have a question. For the past week or so I can feel mucus draining down the back of my throat which I know is normal during pregnancy. The problem is that is causes me to cough very powerfully which in turn makes me feel sick (since my stomach is farther up than normal). Do any of you know any way to prevent this from happening? It makes me not want to eat to prevent being sick.

I had a very bad cough that made me sick. My doctor gave me some cough medicine. I only took it a few times and the cough was gone. Both times I had a heavy bleed I was coughing.At first I was scared to take anything but, after the first bleed I started taking it. I would for sure ask your dr. what you should try.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hope everybody is feel good.

So after reading some of the conversations earlier about natural or medicated birth I decided to watch videos of both (very bad idea, don't do it) and I was pretty sure I wanted an epidural before but now I'm 100% sure I do. I'm so thankfully I have another 6 months before I have to go through that. I want so badly to hold my baby but not ready to go through that. I have to keep reminding myself that if it was that bad people wouldn't do it over and over again.


----------



## JenzyKY

Haha, Mattsgirl. You could definitely tell who had an epidural and who didn't!

Jolley, you may want to look into probiotics or some yogurt. Antibiotics can be mean to our already bad belly! Just don't do either close to taking your antibiotics. I had antibiotics at like 6 weeks and my tummy sure didn't like them!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Yeah I ate a little bit of yogurt but the texture was making me feel like gagging so I think I might look into some probiotic pills or a drink. What did you have to take antibiotics for?


----------



## JenzyKY

Urinary tract infection that I had no symptoms for in my first appointment. I took ampicillin. The medicine smelled awful!


----------



## pola17

Wow, so many responses regarding UTI! Thanks girls!
I wish I can thank you individually and write about what you tell us, but it's almost 1am and I need my bed! :haha:

At work we moved to a new office and have no Internet yet, and today we spent it at a friend's... I'll try to catch up tomorrow!!!

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## Beemama321

Mattsgirl said:


> Hope everybody is feel good.
> 
> So after reading some of the conversations earlier about natural or medicated birth I decided to watch videos of both (very bad idea, don't do it) and I was pretty sure I wanted an epidural before but now I'm 100% sure I do. I'm so thankfully I have another 6 months before I have to go through that. I want so badly to hold my baby but not ready to go through that. I have to keep reminding myself that if it was that bad people wouldn't do it over and over again.

haha, yea...don't DON'T watch videos on Youtube!! I think those will frighten anyone!


----------



## bella21

so i just had these weird "pulsing" pains in my uterus! it felt funny haha! anyone have any idea what it could've been? made me wonder if it was baby moving around in there :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

JenzyKY said:


> Urinary tract infection that I had no symptoms for in my first appointment. I took ampicillin. The medicine smelled awful!

Ewww...im sure that made taking it so much more fun haha...I read that flagyl leaves a metallic taste in your mouth. Not looking forward to that!!:nope:


----------



## bella21

JolleyGirl86 said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Urinary tract infection that I had no symptoms for in my first appointment. I took ampicillin. The medicine smelled awful!
> 
> Ewww...im sure that made taking it so much more fun haha...I read that flagyl leaves a metallic taste in your mouth. Not looking forward to that!!:nope:Click to expand...


Im not sure which antibiotic they gave me when i had BV ... but I'm warning you...the taste was AWFUL. It got stuck in the back of my throat once and i puked :( don't mean to scare you lol but i dread those infections mostly because of the nasty tasting antibiotic!!


----------



## Sooz

shellyinstl said:


> For those of you with previous babies and breast feed. Do you have breast leakage already? I had to buy me some nursing pads today. The soreness and swelling has by far been the worse so far (next to the hematoma). I breast feed my son but that was 20 years ago. I made enough milk to feed 10 babies and think its going to be the same this time.

Yes! I BF my DD to 15 months and got pregnant again 2 months later. I had, and still have, sore swollen boobs and started leaking at just a few weeks. I never had anything like that with my first pregnancy, not even tenderness.

MamaD that's so good about your hematoma! I do love naughty babies as well, it gives them personality when they won't cooperate!

Here's my 14 week bump. For me, this is huge.

https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/IMG-20130131-WA0000.jpg


----------



## Sooz

Bella- I've felt that too and wondered the same. Im not convinced it is limpet yet though.

Mattsgirl- don't watch any more videos. They're quite misleading as I can assure you a lot of the noises are unconscious reactions. The women are so far in their zone they have barely an idea what noises they are making. You literally go into your own world in labour. Hewn husband wasn't holding the water and gas I wouldn't have acknowledged his existance for the last couple of hours!

Pola I never have UTI symptoms and get them a lot in pregnancy. I was called and told I needed antibiotics again they day before I went into labour. I didn't have time to start them and Paige was fine, so don't fret.


----------



## more babies

Hey ladies! I haven't posted much since over been really busy lately but I'm loving all the scan pictures and bump pictures!!! Also, :hugs: to those of you with uti's and other infections.

I have my scan today in just over an hour. I started spotting brown again last night :no: I know brown is suppose to be ok but it still sucks to see it. It'll be nice to have this scan done and (hopefully) see that everything is ok in there!


----------



## more babies

And to those of you suffering from post nasal drip... a neti pot (sinus rinse) works wonders for it! I used one during my first sinus infection (and second) and more then anything it eliminated the post nasal drip which was great because aside from it killing my throat it made me gag constantly!


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Sooz!!!! :hugs:

Bella, I feel the same but as I'm a first timer, I doubt it's me feeling the baby, I have noooooo idea! :haha: :shrug:

Called off sick today, didn't sleep much. I'm feeling feverish, and as today they needed another urine sample, my bladder and tracks are now indeed in pain! I texted my OB/GYN to see what I can do!

The problem is that here at the lab, they accept urine samples less than 2 hours old, and they open 7am! I had to "hold it" since 3 am. They needed the first wee in the morning, so after 2 nights holding I guess it's the reason behind the pain!

I'm now relaxing at home, and I hope my dr texts me with something to do to soothe the pain! 

Hope yall are having a great great Friday! :flower:


----------



## pola17

Soon, you're soooooo pretty and rocking that bump!!! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

More babies, good luck at your scan!!! Keep us posted!! :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

So, I told an acquaintance that I'm expecting (she asked if we were still trying, I couldn't lie as she is super sweet). She proceeded to tell me that pregnancy can turn bad really fast no matter how good you feel, she has type 1 diabetes and had preeclampsia when she was prego and had a c section at 29 weeks, baby was in the nicu for months. I am sorry she had to go through that, but this is my first and I am nervous enough anyway, I don't need to hear horror stories. Anybody else feel the same way, especially nervous first timers?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

JolleyGirl86 said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Urinary tract infection that I had no symptoms for in my first appointment. I took ampicillin. The medicine smelled awful!
> 
> Ewww...im sure that made taking it so much more fun haha...I read that flagyl leaves a metallic taste in your mouth. Not looking forward to that!!:nope:Click to expand...

I took the same medicine, it smelled bad, didn't really taste it but it made my (sorry TMI) pee smell sooooo bad!!! I gaged every time I went to the bathroom! :dohh: 

Sooz cute bump!! It look round and hard! 




more babies said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't posted much since over been really busy lately but I'm loving all the scan pictures and bump pictures!!! Also, :hugs: to those of you with uti's and other infections.
> 
> I have my scan today in just over an hour. I started spotting brown again last night :no: I know brown is suppose to be ok but it still sucks to see it. It'll be nice to have this scan done and (hopefully) see that everything is ok in there!

Good luck on your scan!!!! 

AFM, this morning my cat stomped on my uterus and it was really painful and now it's sore! :nope: I am worried! I think I am going to use the doppler to make sure baby is ok!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

mac1979 said:


> So, I told an acquaintance that I'm expecting (she asked if we were still trying, I couldn't lie as she is super sweet). She proceeded to tell me that pregnancy can turn bad really fast no matter how good you feel, she has type 1 diabetes and had preeclampsia when she was prego and had a c section at 29 weeks, baby was in the nicu for months. I am sorry she had to go through that, but this is my first and I am nervous enough anyway, I don't need to hear horror stories. Anybody else feel the same way, especially nervous first timers?

I feel the same way. I think it's not necessary what she said to you, not nice at all! She must know you are nervous as a first time mom and there is no reason to scare you! I am sorry you had to hear those horror stories!


----------



## twinkletots

Sooz ur bump is tiny! But very cute


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> So, I told an acquaintance that I'm expecting (she asked if we were still trying, I couldn't lie as she is super sweet). She proceeded to tell me that pregnancy can turn bad really fast no matter how good you feel, she has type 1 diabetes and had preeclampsia when she was prego and had a c section at 29 weeks, baby was in the nicu for months. I am sorry she had to go through that, but this is my first and I am nervous enough anyway, I don't need to hear horror stories. Anybody else feel the same way, especially nervous first timers?

How frustrating to listen a story like this!!! :hugs: you'll be fine!


----------



## Sooz

twinkletots said:


> Sooz ur bump is tiny! But very cute

It's really not for me, I looked like that at 20 weeks last time!

Mac people love to tell you their pregnancy and labour war stories, sometimes it seems like an awful contest. You just have to try and remember that statistically the odds are on your side.

I honestly don't think it's much easier the second time round either, a lot of my friends have said they realise now how naive they were with their first pregnancies and I have to agree. Although in other ways I'm definitely now chilled, like with what I eat and drink. We didn't :sex: until I was term last time either, I only made DH wait until 12 weeks this time! :rofl:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sooz said:


> I honestly don't think it's much easier the second time round either, a lot of my friends have said they realise now how naive they were with their first pregnancies and I have to agree. Although in other ways I'm definitely now chilled, like with what I eat and drink. We didn't :sex: until I was term last time either, I only made DH wait until 12 weeks this time! :rofl:

What! OMG! I am too horny for that! :haha: I didn't wait any time... My doctor tells me it's fine at every appointment, actually he tells my DH, I find it funny that he does that lol


----------



## Sooz

Last time my hematoma was bleeding out so that our me off completely. This time I didn't want to risk aggravating it so made him wait until they confirmed it had gone! :haha:

In all honesty though, when even moving can set off a vomiting attack, DTD is the last thing you feel like.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh I can understand that! My MS was ok until like 9 weeks so no problem there. I would not DTD if I had a hematoma either! My sex drive has definitely changed! We didn't DTD for a month until this week, just didn't feel like it! Hopefully it will increase now, or so some pregnancy pages tell me :)


----------



## mac1979

I am finally back to normal as far as sex drive goes I had MS until week 11. It finally went away, I told DH one night (over dinner) "just you know I fully plan on getting laid tonight". The look on his face was priceless.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

haha funny Mac, I am shy to say things like that :)


----------



## mommy247

I didn't DTD with my DF at all for a whole month. I just wasn't in the mood at all. We hardly have sex to begin with because after I gave birth with my first I stopped being interested which happens a lot after mothers give birth. Birth control also messed that up too. The month I got pregnant we only had sex like maybe 2 or 3 times that month so I was surprised I was pregnant. My sex drive is slowly coming back with this pregnancy tho :haha: ohhh hormones!:dohh:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Mommy, those are absolutely beautiful photos, congrats!

Glad all is well Buttonnose!

Sorry about the infection JolleyGirl.

Congrats MamaD, you must be so happy that the hematoma is getting smaller.

Thanks for the suggestions re clothes Pola! Everyone I know who is currently pregnant say that maternity jeans are the absolute best! I'm sure that everything will be OK re the UTI, try not to worry too much. 

Mattsgirl you are braver than I am, definitely not watching any birthing videos anytime soon. 

Love the bump Sooz!

Good luck today Morebabies!

Mac, I feel the same way completely. I had a friend telling me these horror stories about pregnancy issues, etc that really freaked me out. As first-timers I think we are definitely a bit more paranoid anyway so I would just tell your friend in future that you appreciate her concern but those type of stories really upset you and you would prefer not to hear them right now. I also try to remember that everyone's pregnancy experience is different so highly unlikely that you would have any of those same problems anyway, (plus it sounds like she had some pre-existing medical conditions that she was dealing with).

We are still DTD regularly too, not as much as before though because I am still tired and sometimes nauseous. I can see avoiding it if I was constantly feeling ill though, probably the last thing I would want to be doing...


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Mrs. Eddie.... I just had a major hormone meltdown, but Im just being ridiculous! :haha:

So... everyone`s talking about my fave topic: sex!
Unfortunatelly my desire to get laid has gone to its minimum intensity! :rofl:
And guess what???!!! to my surprise DH`s libido has increased, and it used to be me who had to seduce him, but now I dont feel like having any of it! :rofl: it`s not like Im afraid of something wrong happening, I just dont want to! :rofl: help!!! :haha:
Well... at the moment, my excuse it`s that I got UTI, and cant have sex at all! :rofl: NEVER thought it would happen to me! :(


----------



## borr.dg.baby

haha Pola you are so funny :haha:

I was feeling fine for sex until I got nausea, then when the nausea went away I was not feeling any desire until about a week ago... and DH told me to wait until the UTI went away!!! He hasn't been feeling like it at all! But that's normal for him lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Ugh yes it's so stressful! No my dr didn't give me a cream..didn't even mention it. Maybe ill try calling and asking about that. Have you had bv before? maybe that is why i had the brown spotting...hmmm
> That's exciting about your scan in 2 weeks :)

My swap came back clear no infection , I do have strepB! have you started your tablets :flower:



shellyinstl said:


> For those of you with previous babies and breast feed. Do you have breast leakage already? I had to buy me some nursing pads today. The soreness and swelling has by far been the worse so far (next to the hematoma). I breast feed my son but that was 20 years ago. I made enough milk to feed 10 babies and think its going to be the same this time.

yes once or twice :flower: I only weaned my ds in november 



pola17 said:


> 2 more weeks??!! I cant wait!! It feels like forever, uh??
> 
> :hugs: thanks for asking how Im doing!! :flower:
> Well, this morning I left a pee sample to check UTI, and test came back saying there was a lot of bacteria, and now my dr. wants me to get a cultive (sp?) tomorrow morning and start treatment a.s.a.p :cry: Im afraid as I dont know how long the infection has been there.... Im having a symptom-less UTI, and Im scared Ive had it for too long, and it has harmed the baby already! :cry: I hope I get something prescribed tomorrow! :cry:
> I knew last time that I went to the ER (2-3 weeks ago) that they should had have checked my first pee in the morning.. I didnt believe in those results saying all was ok! :cry:

How are you feeling now Pola uti are quite common and once treated you will be fine, I think they can cause a problem when you have it a long long time :hugs:




mac1979 said:


> So, I told an acquaintance that I'm expecting (she asked if we were still trying, I couldn't lie as she is super sweet). She proceeded to tell me that pregnancy can turn bad really fast no matter how good you feel, she has type 1 diabetes and had preeclampsia when she was prego and had a c section at 29 weeks, baby was in the nicu for months. I am sorry she had to go through that, but this is my first and I am nervous enough anyway, I don't need to hear horror stories. Anybody else feel the same way, especially nervous first timers?

why would she do that :dohh: I advoid them my self as well!


----------



## pola17

Thanks for asking, Celtic! :hugs: I just started antibiotics!!! 
Im tired of being all paranoid, and I should try to just calm down! :haha:
My OB/GYN asked me to stop taking progesterone. My ms is barely there.. I guess the sum of these 2 situations have made me get all emotional!
BTW, how are you??? :flower:


----------



## pola17

Lol Lily, DH always accused me of only wanting sex, and it's funny to see the papers being exchanged! :haha:
I wonder how sex during pregnancy feels like! I read the intensity of orgasms is bigger!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I am the same way, always me on the seducing side, but not anymore haha I think I can tell a difference in sex, DH says that he can definitely tell a difference!


----------



## pola17

Lol, when I feel like doing it, I'll see what everyone talks about! :wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Thanks for asking, Celtic! :hugs: I just started antibiotics!!!
> Im tired of being all paranoid, and I should try to just calm down! :haha:
> My OB/GYN asked me to stop taking progesterone. My ms is barely there.. I guess the sum of these 2 situations have made me get all emotional!
> BTW, how are you??? :flower:

I understand I worry so much as well :hugs: I am doing good, I am nearly afraid to say it but think my spotting is easing!! yay

on sex I have been giving it a big no no on till this spotting ends, really not in the mood :haha: hopefully that will change


----------



## pola17

hey! Fantastic news about spotting almost gone! :happydance: I guess the worry will just never end! :/


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> hey! Fantastic news about spotting almost gone! :happydance: I guess the worry will just never end! :/

nope it never does :flower:


----------



## onebumpplease

I dtd tonight, because of my cervical erosion/ectropian I know it makes me bleed, but was soooo horny today..hoping I can cope mentally with bleeding and following spotting.

It's an exciting time here, lots of scans, to think it won't be long till gender reveals...


----------



## twinkletots

I finally dtd the other night after waiting 13 weeks. Poor hubby was very grateful!! I am sooo never in the mood since my dd was born. And that was 4 years ago!! Come back mojo!


----------



## pola17

Lol twinkle! Mojo is definitely the best way to describe it!

This just reminded me of Austin Powers! :rofl:


----------



## bella21

OH and i tried having sex the other night for the first time in a WHILE! I wasn't even in the mood for it at all (still not) and it was honestly pretty uncomfortable i wanted to stop! poor OH....hopefully my sex drive will pick back up soon. And when I am horny he's at work or something and by the time he gets home at night I'm not horny anymore :haha: lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

haha I love the mojo description! 

I hope my mojo does not go away ever! lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

so we have our gender ultrasound on the 19th! 2 weeks and 4 more days!!! So excited!

I have been thinking I want to announce the gender in a cute creative way! I don't want to do anything complicated because I want to annonce right away! So no gender reveal party or anything like that. 

I was googling ideas and I read an idea that I think it's really cute. Buy a pair of pink and another pair of blue shoes and take pictures with mommy and daddy's shoes, gave both pictures ready and the day of the ultrasound send and post on facebook the correct one... I think it's cute! 

So it would be something like this 



Or without mommy and daddy?



Also I like the idea of the balloons... like this (Also have two pictures prepared)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sorry it goes on (sorry for the long post) lol

The idea of the banner 



And I also like the idea of the ultrasound with a bow or a little bow tie for boy




Any other ideas? What are you ladies thinking of doing?


----------



## wannabeprego

@dorr, those are really cute gender reveal ideas. I have been trying to come up with a cute and creative way to reveal the gender of our twins. Thanks for the ideas. :thumbup:

As far as the sex drive, mine has been seriously lacking since I have been pregnant, I think now it is starting to pick up more though. :blush: I thought when we were pregnant we were supposed to have wild hormones, and be hornier than normal or whatever. I dont think it is really true though. LOL. :dohh:


----------



## shellyinstl

Wow! This thread moves fast. Reading all the sex coments made me think about when I was going threw my first ivf. The RE told us that the averge couple has sex 5 times a month and then asked us how many times we have sex. I do not know why but I was very imbarrassed to tell her 5 times a week....at least. Still had not changed up intill this hematoma crap. I think my ob knows we are pretty active to because the first thing he asked when I had the second bleed was had we been having sex. :) We hadn't but we do some forplay with our clotes on. (sorry if tmi) I honestly hope it never changes cause God I love that man. Anyway.... I totally blew the bed rest today and went shopping. I finally bought some things for the baby :). Hard to shop though when you don't know what your having. Have you all started buying for the baby and if so what?


----------



## mommy247

shellyinstl said:


> Wow! This thread moves fast. Reading all the sex coments made me think about when I was going threw my first ivf. The RE told us that the averge couple has sex 5 times a month and then asked us how many times we have sex. I do not know why but I was very imbarrassed to tell her 5 times a week....at least. Still had not changed up intill this hematoma crap. I think my ob knows we are pretty active to because the first thing he asked when I had the second bleed was had we been having sex. :) We hadn't but we do some forplay with our clotes on. (sorry if tmi) I honestly hope it never changes cause God I love that man. Anyway.... I totally blew the bed rest today and went shopping. I finally bought some things for the baby :). Hard to shop though when you don't know what your having. Have you all started buying for the baby and if so what?

I did buy some things for the baby. I bought a baby cap and its looks just like a pumpkin, with a baby bib that says my first Halloween and some pants with a pumpkin on the butt, a bib that says my first Christmas, A hoodie that has reindeer antlers on the top, and a boston red sox onsie. :) Its so hard to not buy the seasonal things that are on sale for like 2 dollars when you know that when the baby comes if you wait itll be like 10 times more.


----------



## mommy247

Forgot to add that I did buy some cute shoes... they were also on sale for like 3 dollars so why not? :happydance:


----------



## shellyinstl

I bought a winnie the pooh baby bath, with a cute little newborn pooh robe and slippers :) and of course some pooh bath toys, a boppy for breast feeding, a case of pampers and a case of baby wipes. I wish I would have thought about the holiday stuff. They do have some awesome deals. 
I figured out how to make myself a ticker!:happydance:


----------



## Sooz

I've only started to build up my newborn cloth stash so far. Having most things left from my daughter we don't need much for this little one so will wait until quite a bit later to start getting some sleepsuits and vests together. Other than that we just need a bath seat and a play nest really.


----------



## onebumpplease

I bought a wee Pooh bear outfit, some Simba baby grows, Johnson's skin care set, a wee blanket. Not a lot, but couldn't resist. My OH has bought a all in one with his football team on and a Beastie Boys t-shirt. So exciting now...


----------



## amethyst77

We have only bought one baby grow so far, but have been given a few things (more for me) from friends.


----------



## Sooz

Oh and I've bought a preloved close carrier too!


----------



## Angelmarie

I've kept lots of things from DS2 but I need to get a pram and Moses basket. I've got a couple of bits and bobs but I'm holding off until I know gender as I don't want to get lots of unisex things because I know I will want to use gender specific colours once baby is here. 

I'm dying to know gender so I can shop!!! Still no luck in talking DP round to a gender scan!!!! Agh


----------



## pola17

Borr, those ideas are sweet! I don't know which one I like the most!!

I haven't bought anything! I'll start buying when I fly to the states by late march! 


I still feel anxious and a little bit depressed on leaving progesterone supplements, but I'm trying to be cool and relax!


Hope everyone's having a fantastic weekend! :flower:


----------



## mac1979

I am so anxious to buy babystuff, however we have only told close friends and we have friends at most of the stores in town that sell baby stuff, so we are waiting after out big announcement on February 18, our 1st anniversary.


----------



## Crystal5483

Pols I stopped the progesterone and all is well :)


----------



## pola17

Crystal, did you feel any change?? I'm not as bloated as I was, im no longer hungry all day and my nausea is slightly better! So I guess it's a good thing! For some reason I'm just feeling gloomy and anxious!! :(

How long did you stop???? :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha all the sex talk made me laugh :D 

Celtic: my Dr called and told me to hold off on the pills till Friday just to be safe and thinks it will be ok since I don't have many symptoms.

I bought a raw probiotic supplement to start taking with the antibiotics so I won't get a yeast infection. It's called Garden of Life raw probiotics vaginal care. It sounds really good. Have any of you girls heard of it or tried it?


----------



## amethyst77

UK ladies, if you are looking for mat clothes, get yourselves to mamas and papas! Great sale on their clothes. I got things that were originally £45 for £8!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Crystal, did you feel any change?? I'm not as bloated as I was, im no longer hungry all day and my nausea is slightly better! So I guess it's a good thing! For some reason I'm just feeling gloomy and anxious!! :(
> 
> How long did you stop???? :)

I have been feeling the same, I think it might be to do with the pacenta taking over fully now, my nausea was quite bad today but near as intense as before, :hugs: hope you feel better soon! oh can your doctor do a check on your pogesterone levels just to reasure you :hugs: the placenta is looking after all that now :thumbup:



JolleyGirl86 said:


> Haha all the sex talk made me laugh :D
> 
> Celtic: my Dr called and told me to hold off on the pills till Friday just to be safe and thinks it will be ok since I don't have many symptoms.
> 
> I bought a raw probiotic supplement to start taking with the antibiotics so I won't get a yeast infection. It's called Garden of Life raw probiotics vaginal care. It sounds really good. Have any of you girls heard of it or tried it?

Thats great :flower: i have never heard of that one but good idea to take one :flower:


----------



## twinkletots

Amethyst, I just went to check out their sale online and lots of reduced stuff. Unfortunately most is out of stock so need to get instore to hunt out a bargain.
It slightly concerned me that they had necklaces in the maternity wear section, I wasnt planning on my neck looking pregnant!!

Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit down Pola, for some reason I felt really low the other week after my scan. I should have felt happy but felt crappy. Blaming those hormones as always. I feel better now and hope you do too


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Yeah it's supposed to help prevent uti and vaginal infections..sounds good to me! :D haha.

Pola sorry you are feeling down..I felt down after my ultrasound Thursday cause I felt worried something was wrong cause the heartbeat sounded weird a couple times when we were listening to it but the nurse said it was cause the baby was moving. Hopefully that's what it was :|


----------



## onebumpplease

I thought now I was in 2nd tri, those forums would be easier to face. Now I feel I'm regressing to worrying again. NOT to blame the ladies there with things to worry about, but think ignorance might be bliss. Hoping we don't have any probs :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

My problems just haven't gone away. I'm still bleeding and fighting panic as I have to work again tonight.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Sorry you are still bleeding Jenzy :flower:

When does the 2nd tri actually start?


----------



## readynwilling

any one looking for mat clothes on the cheap be sure to check your local thrift shop! i got 3 pairs of pants, 1 top, and a mickey mouse pj for J for $22 today. In the spring/summer i intend to live in maxi dresses and tights LOL, but i need a couple pairs of pants for work. so i got some for less than $5.

I have so much from J still... but i will start to buy stuff after my gender scan. If its a girl i wont need to spend much on clothes LOL but if its a boy we need clothes badly! im also hoping this baby is a little smaller (j was 8lbs 6oz) and i think they may be seeing as i havent' gained the weight the same this time - so i can buy newborn stuff!! J didn't fit in ANY of the newborn sized clothes we bought (and she wasnt THAT big) but she was too long.


----------



## onebumpplease

Sorry Jenzy. I had another minor bleed yesterday. It worries me every single time, just try to convince myself it is the cervix issue as it doesn't have any pregnancy risk. Easier said than done for me!


----------



## JenzyKY

Oh onebumpplease, sorry for another bleed! :( It's so darn scary! I just don't know what to do. I have a heartbeat still but so scary.


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Crystal, did you feel any change?? I'm not as bloated as I was, im no longer hungry all day and my nausea is slightly better! So I guess it's a good thing! For some reason I'm just feeling gloomy and anxious!! :(
> 
> How long did you stop???? :)
> 
> I have been feeling the same, I think it might be to do with the pacenta taking over fully now, my nausea was quite bad today but near as intense as before, :hugs: hope you feel better soon! oh can your doctor do a check on your pogesterone levels just to reasure you :hugs: the placenta is looking after all that now :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Haha all the sex talk made me laugh :D
> 
> Celtic: my Dr called and told me to hold off on the pills till Friday just to be safe and thinks it will be ok since I don't have many symptoms.
> 
> I bought a raw probiotic supplement to start taking with the antibiotics so I won't get a yeast infection. It's called Garden of Life raw probiotics vaginal care. It sounds really good. Have any of you girls heard of it or tried it?Click to expand...
> 
> Thats great :flower: i have never heard of that one but good idea to take one :flower:Click to expand...

:hugs: thanks for the advice! It's a good idea to do a follow up! Probably the best part is not having that strong nausea! :haha:

When did you stop? :flower:


----------



## pola17

twinkletots said:


> Amethyst, I just went to check out their sale online and lots of reduced stuff. Unfortunately most is out of stock so need to get instore to hunt out a bargain.
> It slightly concerned me that they had necklaces in the maternity wear section, I wasnt planning on my neck looking pregnant!!
> 
> Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit down Pola, for some reason I felt really low the other week after my scan. I should have felt happy but felt crappy. Blaming those hormones as always. I feel better now and hope you do too

:hugs: thanks! Why do we feel this way? It's such a mystery!!! :haha:

Are you feeling better??? :flower:


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Yeah it's supposed to help prevent uti and vaginal infections..sounds good to me! :D haha.
> 
> Pola sorry you are feeling down..I felt down after my ultrasound Thursday cause I felt worried something was wrong cause the heartbeat sounded weird a couple times when we were listening to it but the nurse said it was cause the baby was moving. Hopefully that's what it was :|

:hugs: good you're feeling better! On last scan we got the same, and indeed it was the baby moving! :haha:

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Sorry to hear about the bleeding, Jenzy!!! Hope it stops soon! :hugs:


----------



## shellyinstl

I am so worried. Maybe I over did it yesterday. I just took a bath and ws shaving my legs when I noticed more red blood. If I am bleeding fresh blood do you all thik the hematma culd get bigger. I think Iam going to call my dr.


----------



## pola17

Sorry to hear that, Shelly! Definitely call your doctor! Are you on bed rest perhaps?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sorry to hear about all the bleeding! 

We went for the shoes idea, I bough two cute pairs of pink and blue shoes today :)

Pola I was on progesterone for a couple of weeks in the beginning and was taken off at 8 and a half weeks, I was really anxious to go off them since placenta hadn't taken over yet but everything went fine. I just decided to trust my doctor and pray for the best! 

We went to look around the baby store today and ended up buying a crib!!! I loved it and it was just what I wanted (and also cheap!!!) so I thought, why not! Opportunity! The crib also came with a changing pad! So I guess we are done with furniture, I was kind of hoping it would take longer to find because I love looking at baby stuff but it was just perfect. :cloud9:

It's really simple and white, looks similar to this: 


Now I have to empty the guest room to bring the crib home!! DH and I think of doing it next weekend. I want to bring it home so my kitty can get used to the presence of the crib and we can teach her not to go in the bedroom or near any of the baby stuff.

Is it weird that I have mixed feeling about getting the crib? I am really exited about it but at the same time I feel like I am done with a huge part of something that I just expected to take longer :shrug: I don't know if I am crazy! :dohh:


----------



## Beemama321

shellyinstl said:


> I am so worried. Maybe I over did it yesterday. I just took a bath and ws shaving my legs when I noticed more red blood. If I am bleeding fresh blood do you all thik the hematma culd get bigger. I think Iam going to call my dr.

The blood, if anything, is the hematoma bleeding out... the blood has to go somewhere. Obviously call your doc but that is the expert advice I got with my hematoma. And low and behold, after the bleeding it was gone. Watch for clots bigger than a dime.


----------



## pola17

Awwwwww thanks, Lily! :hugs: you're right, I should trust my dr!!! :flower:


----------



## mama d

shellyinstl said:


> I am so worried. Maybe I over did it yesterday. I just took a bath and ws shaving my legs when I noticed more red blood. If I am bleeding fresh blood do you all thik the hematma culd get bigger. I think Iam going to call my dr.

Shelly - my experience with red bleeding and a hematoma was that it WAS growing. That doesn't mean yours is but I would get checked out ASAP. I haven't had red bleeding at all now for weeks and my hematoma is less than half the size it was. If you're told bedrest, stay on bedrest. I think that's 100% the reason for why I'm slowly beating this thing. I hope it stops for you. Stay still as much as you can...it will help.

:hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks Pola glad I'm not the only one it happened to and it was just the baby moving around :)

I'm feeling really nauseous tonight..i have been feeling good today but started feeling nauseous a few hours ago. :| guess its normal to still feel sick at 12 weeks since some of you ladies who are further along than me are still feeling sick sometimes


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Shelly sorry about the bleeding :( hope it stops soon for you


----------



## Beemama321

mama d said:


> shellyinstl said:
> 
> 
> I am so worried. Maybe I over did it yesterday. I just took a bath and ws shaving my legs when I noticed more red blood. If I am bleeding fresh blood do you all thik the hematma culd get bigger. I think Iam going to call my dr.
> 
> Shelly - my experience with red bleeding and a hematoma was that it WAS growing. That doesn't mean yours is but I would get checked out ASAP. I haven't had red bleeding at all now for weeks and my hematoma is less than half the size it was. If you're told bedrest, stay on bedrest. I think that's 100% the reason for why I'm slowly beating this thing. I hope it stops for you. Stay still as much as you can...it will help.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Mama D couldn't be more right. Stick to the bed rest! I held to mine, plus went over because I figured better safe than sorry. I'm still sticking to pelvic rest like my doc prescribed. Hope you get some reassurance and everything turns out alright. Thinking about you. :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

Ready on average second babies are 6lb heavier they reckon. Im on course for a 9lb plus this time :ignore:


----------



## mac1979

Not a happy girl now. Woke up at 2:15 am when somebody called my cell' caller id said private number. Just getting tired around 3 and was distracted by a drunk man walking down my street yelling and screaming. Now going back to sleep isn't going to happen it is 3:45 am here. Also, cant watch TV since our nephew is with us and I don't want to wake him up...oh and I'm hungry. I hate life right now.:cry:


----------



## CelticNiamh

shellyinstl said:


> I am so worried. Maybe I over did it yesterday. I just took a bath and ws shaving my legs when I noticed more red blood. If I am bleeding fresh blood do you all thik the hematma culd get bigger. I think Iam going to call my dr.

Hey Shelly how are you now :flower:



Sooz said:


> Ready on average second babies are 6lb heavier they reckon. Im on course for a 9lb plus this time :ignore:

my first baby was 8 pounds 9 and a emergency section, second baby was 10 pounds 2 and no section :thumbup: they got smaller after that
I should add I had GD on all my babies :)


----------



## Sooz

I still maintain the bigger the baby are the easier they are to push out. More meat to push against. :haha:

Paige was 8lb 12. I was told she'd not be bigger than 7lb. :roll:


----------



## Angelmarie

My first was 2lb 14oz, emergency section at 29 weeks so I guess that doesn't count :haha: 
My second was 6lb 8oz at 39 weeks but he wore 5lb clothes for first few weeks. 
Hoping this one isn't too much bigger!


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> Not a happy girl now. Woke up at 2:15 am when somebody called my cell' caller id said private number. Just getting tired around 3 and was distracted by a drunk man walking down my street yelling and screaming. Now going back to sleep isn't going to happen it is 3:45 am here. Also, cant watch TV since our nephew is with us and I don't want to wake him up...oh and I'm hungry. I hate life right now.:cry:

:hugs: hope you had some rest! Night like that, should never exist! :hugs:


----------



## shellyinstl

Thanks for all the concernig comments. They mean alot. My ob didn't think I needed to go to the er unless it got where I was soaking a pad an hour. It was no where near that heavy and has already stopped. It seems like every bleed that follows the original is less than the previous so maybe thats a good sign. I have 5 sisters and more nieces and nephews than I can count. When I was young watching my sisters have babies they always seemed to have it so easy. They would go to hospital and come home with beautiful babies. I don't know why I have such a hard time with it. I guess the stuggles to be a mommy makes me appreciate it all the more. I sorta wanted to go to the er anyway just so I could make sure the baby is fine but, I have to trust the dr. It is going to be a long wait till Thur. when we go back for our next u/s.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Shelly :hugs: its so scary, can you ring your OB and get an earlier appointment may be!! if not I hope the week flies in for you :hugs:

I had a funny turn today, turned out to be a hypo very low blood sugars which I seem to be having a lot of lately. my poor DH was not happy with me at all, more becuase he was concerned for me and because when we went to treat it, I had nothing to hand eek so it was panic to get something quickly for me to take to raise them :dohh: to make matters worse I was very confused and shaky and dizzy so was not making much sense at all! 
I am fine now but I guess I will be keeping a closer eye on my blood sugars, going to ring my diabetites midwife tomorrow and have a chat because with GD it is not the norm to have a lot of lows!! 

OH and moan alert!!! but MS will you please go away :dohh: its been quite bad lately and so tired as well 

how is evety one else :hugs:


----------



## mama d

shellyinstl said:


> Thanks for all the concernig comments. They mean alot. My ob didn't think I needed to go to the er unless it got where I was soaking a pad an hour. It was no where near that heavy and has already stopped. It seems like every bleed that follows the original is less than the previous so maybe thats a good sign. I have 5 sisters and more nieces and nephews than I can count. When I was young watching my sisters have babies they always seemed to have it so easy. They would go to hospital and come home with beautiful babies. I don't know why I have such a hard time with it. I guess the stuggles to be a mommy makes me appreciate it all the more. I sorta wanted to go to the er anyway just so I could make sure the baby is fine but, I have to trust the dr. It is going to be a long wait till Thur. when we go back for our next u/s.

Shelly - I truly feel your pain. It has been a long 7+ weeks for me, too. I hope you begin seeing healing and can feel some relief soon. I'm cleared to go back to work two days a week this week and I'm paranoid as can be. Fingers crossed for all of us with hematomas. It's a long journey but the odds are truly in our favor.


----------



## pola17

Shelly: :hugs: hematomas are such a pain in the butt! Hope yours goes away soon!

Celtic: wow, its good to know you're feeling better! Please, keep us posted on what your midwife says! :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic glad you are feeling better..keep an eye on that :) 
I have been feeling nauseous too..I hope it goes away soon


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Shelly: :hugs: hematomas are such a pain in the butt! Hope yours goes away soon!
> 
> Celtic: wow, its good to know you're feeling better! Please, keep us posted on what your midwife says! :hugs:

Thanks Pola, I will do, I think I need to be careful now and make sure I eat enough :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Celtic glad you are feeling better..keep an eye on that :)
> I have been feeling nauseous too..I hope it goes away soon

I hope so, I woke up this morning not feeling right at all, so tired all day as well!!! MS has to ease now I hope for you as well :flower:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Shelly: :hugs: hematomas are such a pain in the butt! Hope yours goes away soon!
> 
> Celtic: wow, its good to know you're feeling better! Please, keep us posted on what your midwife says! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Pola, I will do, I think I need to be careful now and make sure I eat enough :hugs:Click to expand...

The eating during pregnancy can be tricky! :wacko:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Yea lets cross our fingers this will be the last week of it! :D


----------



## mommy247

Just when I thought MS was gone... last night I threw up at the billiards. Luckily it was just my sister and her bf. My sister was rubbing my back the whole time in the bathroom asking if I was okay cuz it came out like a fountain. I noticed the baby doesn't like all white tuna.. only chunk white and I never get or get the start of MS at home ever... just at work... :wacko: My energy is definitely coming back slowly. I can actually get dressed nice and do my makeup without feeling like im dying the whole time... Hope it stays this way! :thumbup:


----------



## Barhanita

Hey everyone. Sorry I was away. OH and I got married and went on a weekend get-away. Also, we managed to get into the biggest fight ever (about our future jobs, job ambitions and the baby coming)... But all is better now, at least emotionally. Espectially after we started telling some people. 

All is better... Except for my HG. I throw up a lot even with the maximum dose of zofran (the one the you put under your mouth!). My weight is still going down.. The depression is getting worse, so I got refereed to a psychiatrist. So altogether, it is not doing too great. I don't even take things like pimples, backache, yeast infection, dizziness, vertigo, lightheadedness and severe constipation seriously, because they are insignificant compared to the HG and depression.

But I am still incredibly happy to be carrying this baby! Sorry for the rant, but it's the highlights of current events in my pregnancy. 

I read all the posts, sorry for all the bleeding girls! I cannot even imagine how scary it is.

Oh, I also told my boss, and he took it greatly. Soo things are not too bad. I hope I will get to be on the board more often. A lot of us are in the second trimester now, and this is very exciting. Sometimes I feel some "flutters", but it's probably just gas. But I like thinking it's the baby.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> Hey everyone. Sorry I was away. OH and I got married and went on a weekend get-away. Also, we managed to get into the biggest fight ever (about our future jobs, job ambitions and the baby coming)... But all is better now, at least emotionally. Espectially after we started telling some people.
> 
> All is better... Except for my HG. I throw up a lot even with the maximum dose of zofran (the one the you put under your mouth!). My weight is still going down.. The depression is getting worse, so I got refereed to a psychiatrist. So altogether, it is not doing too great. I don't even take things like pimples, backache, yeast infection, dizziness, vertigo, lightheadedness and severe constipation seriously, because they are insignificant compared to the HG and depression.
> 
> But I am still incredibly happy to be carrying this baby! Sorry for the rant, but it's the highlights of current events in my pregnancy.
> 
> I read all the posts, sorry for all the bleeding girls! I cannot even imagine how scary it is.
> 
> Oh, I also told my boss, and he took it greatly. Soo things are not too bad. I hope I will get to be on the board more often. A lot of us are in the second trimester now, and this is very exciting. Sometimes I feel some "flutters", but it's probably just gas. But I like thinking it's the baby.


first of all congratulations xx and I really hope you start to feel better very soon


----------



## Angelmarie

Barhanita: congratulations on getting hitched!
It's totally rubbish how you're feeling so poorly. HG must be extremely tough. I can imagine how much it must get you down but you're doing an awesome job and you little ones doing just fine. Maybe if baby is causing you all this hassle now, theyre getting it out of the way and they're going to be a model teenager?! ;) 

Chin up, Hun. X


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations on the wedding Barhanita!!!

I really hope you start feeling better soon!!!


----------



## Scottish

Congratulations on your wedding Barhanita! i hope your sickness eases very soon! i know it must be very miserable for you! also i hope your depression eases with the sickness :hugs:

i bought my first materity clothes on saturday! i got jeans and a top. i think i will be living in the jeans for the rest of this pregnancy as they are so comfy lol its the ones with the band that covers bump, i highly recommend them! hehe

i have my 12 week booking in appointment on thursday and looking forward to it even though i will be 14 weeks grr 

xx


----------



## pola17

Congrats, Baharnita! :) :flowers:


----------



## Sooz

Oh Barhanita congratulations, that's amazing!

Im sorry you're suffering so badly at the moment. Im so hoping its going to ease off for you soon.

Im glad you and your DH have managed to post things out. I had a meltdown yesterday and finally got a lot off of my chest about how I was feeling and he seems to have taken it on board.


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats on getting married Barhanita!! and sorry you still aren't feeling well. I hope it eases soon.

I am about to make a dr's appt (even though i am seeing a midwife) as apparently i need a dr's note to confirm my EDD for the cruise line when we go away in march. I haven't even told my family GP im pregnant yet LOL


----------



## bella21

barhanita congrats on getting married!!! Im sorry you're still feeling blah ...hoping you get better soon!!!


Im off to my 12 week appointment...not sure what they do but ill update later!!


----------



## pola17

Good luck at your appointments, readynwilling and Bella! :flower:

I'm at the ER now. I have migraine, fever and high blood pressure since last night! Ohhh and my face is all swollen!! :haha:


----------



## shellyinstl

Barhanita said:


> Hey everyone. Sorry I was away. OH and I got married and went on a weekend get-away. Also, we managed to get into the biggest fight ever (about our future jobs, job ambitions and the baby coming)... But all is better now, at least emotionally. Espectially after we started telling some people.
> 
> All is better... Except for my HG. I throw up a lot even with the maximum dose of zofran (the one the you put under your mouth!). My weight is still going down.. The depression is getting worse, so I got refereed to a psychiatrist. So altogether, it is not doing too great. I don't even take things like pimples, backache, yeast infection, dizziness, vertigo, lightheadedness and severe constipation seriously, because they are insignificant compared to the HG and depression.
> 
> But I am still incredibly happy to be carrying this baby! Sorry for the rant, but it's the highlights of current events in my pregnancy.
> 
> I read all the posts, sorry for all the bleeding girls! I cannot even imagine how scary it is.
> 
> Oh, I also told my boss, and he took it greatly. Soo things are not too bad. I hope I will get to be on the board more often. A lot of us are in the second trimester now, and this is very exciting. Sometimes I feel some "flutters", but it's probably just gas. But I like thinking it's the baby.

Congrats on the nuptuals! How exciting! Sorry your going threw a rough patch. It will only get better.I don't think it is to early to feel the baby move. My ob asked me if I have felt the baby, he said right now it would feel like strong flutters.


----------



## shellyinstl

pola17 said:


> Good luck at your appointments, readynwilling and Bella! :flower:
> 
> I'm at the ER now. I have migraine, fever and high blood pressure since last night! Ohhh and my face is all swollen!! :haha:

Sending prayers!!!!


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Shelly! Hope we soon solve this mystery! :winkwink:


----------



## mama d

Scary Pola! I hope you start feeling better soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Mommy247 sorry about your MS episode..glad it's easing off though :)

Barhanita congrats on getting married! I'm sorry you are still going through some really hard things. I hope you get some much needed relief soon and start to feel better in every way :)

Pola I'm sorry you are in the ER! I hope they can figure out what's wrong and you can feel better real soon!


----------



## pola17

Thanks, girls! Dunno why they performed a quick scan but baby was wiggling as usual! :shrug:

They did check my kidneys, so, still quite a mystery! :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

Thank you everyone.

Pola, I hope it's something really minor and you are feeling ay better soon!


----------



## more babies

Congrats on getting married barhanita!! Sorry to hear you're still not feeling well though :hugs:

Pola hopefully they can figure out what's going on soon. How stressful! Fingers crossed its just something minor! :hugs:


----------



## mommy247

Barhanita said:


> Hey everyone. Sorry I was away. OH and I got married and went on a weekend get-away. Also, we managed to get into the biggest fight ever (about our future jobs, job ambitions and the baby coming)... But all is better now, at least emotionally. Espectially after we started telling some people.
> 
> All is better... Except for my HG. I throw up a lot even with the maximum dose of zofran (the one the you put under your mouth!). My weight is still going down.. The depression is getting worse, so I got refereed to a psychiatrist. So altogether, it is not doing too great. I don't even take things like pimples, backache, yeast infection, dizziness, vertigo, lightheadedness and severe constipation seriously, because they are insignificant compared to the HG and depression.
> 
> But I am still incredibly happy to be carrying this baby! Sorry for the rant, but it's the highlights of current events in my pregnancy.
> 
> I read all the posts, sorry for all the bleeding girls! I cannot even imagine how scary it is.
> 
> Oh, I also told my boss, and he took it greatly. Soo things are not too bad. I hope I will get to be on the board more often. A lot of us are in the second trimester now, and this is very exciting. Sometimes I feel some "flutters", but it's probably just gas. But I like thinking it's the baby.

OMG! CONGRATS ON GETTING MARRIED!! :happydance::hugs::flower::thumbup:
I hope you start feeling better :)


----------



## mommy247

pola17 said:


> Good luck at your appointments, readynwilling and Bella! :flower:
> 
> I'm at the ER now. I have migraine, fever and high blood pressure since last night! Ohhh and my face is all swollen!! :haha:

I hope you feel better and everything is ok! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Borrdg I love all the ideas for the gender reveal; I may steal the balloon one! I also love the crib, (absolutely gorgeous)!

Sorry to those of you who have still been experiencing bleeding; it must be very scary.

Huge congrats on your wedding Barhanita! Sorry to hear that you are still feeling awful, I hope things start to turn around.

Pola, so sorry that you are in the ER; I hope everything is alright and that you get to go home soon. :hugs:

So far I've bought two sleepers for baby (one I used to when I told DH I was pregnant) and my DH just bought me a Baby on Board sign for my car this weekend. I will probably wait a little while before buying some items and even then I don't think I will buy too many things yet as I know we're going to get lots of stuff from our shower and friends who have children have already been offering us some items. I too want to find out what the gender is before buying lots of clothes. Also because this is my parent's first grandchild, my Mom is super excited has already starting buying things for us...


----------



## pola17

Thanks, chicas!! It ended up being...... just a migraine! :haha:
But the good thing about going to the ER, is that I got medication to soothe the pain that I wouldnt get anywhere, and that wouldnt harm the baby!!

When they checked my kidneys, they checked on the baby pretty quickly... 162 bpm, baby still meassuring 13+2, and baby wasnt letting us check its little heart beat! :haha: that little brat! :winkwink:

Thanks for the words... Im feeling much much better... my eye lids are not that swollen anymore, and can finally look! :haha:


----------



## shellyinstl

14 Weeks today :happydance:


----------



## pola17

yay for that, Shelly!! :happydance:


----------



## setarei

Barhanita, congrats on the marriage and I hope things start to look up soon.

Pola, I'm glad that they did a scan to give some reassurance that the baby is doing fine. Let us know how it turns out, being in the ER is always nerve wracking and much worse when you're pregnant and worried about the baby.


----------



## setarei

That's great pola, glad it wasn't too serious. I've been having plenty of migraines lately so it's great that you were able to get some medicine.


----------



## bella21

Pola so glad everything is okay!!! you worried me with the swollen face thing!!


Appointment went well they just checked vitals and heartbeat real quick! Set up an appointment in 4 weeks for gender scan!!! omg i can't wait!!!


----------



## Barhanita

Thank you everyone on your congratulations! Here is a picture from our wedding day.
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/149492_10151408969658006_1592274136_n.jpg
I don't look too skinny on the picture, but in real life not a single person can talk to me without mentioning how much weight I lost. Why is it not ok to say "wow, you gained weight! stop eating", but completely polite to say: "you should eat more, look at yourself". Makes me even more stressed.

Pola, I am glad that everything is ok! Migraines are bad, I visited Urgent Care with one in October, and was so happy for the pills they gave me.


----------



## Barhanita

Also, is there anyone else without a bump? I cannot wait for mine, and at 14 weeks it seems like it should be there.


----------



## Sooz

With my first I was well past twenty weeks before you could tell in my normal clothes. This time I've given up trying to hide it but am still at the stage where people are too polite to ask! :haha:

You look lovely. :flower:

Pola so glad it was nothing serious!


----------



## mama d

Barhanita said:


> Also, is there anyone else without a bump? I cannot wait for mine, and at 14 weeks it seems like it should be there.

I feel thicker but I definitely don't have any sort of bump yet. I can wear most of my normal pants (although they are TIGHT). I think I just look like I had my hand in the cookie jar a few too many times... I've had a lot of friends mention that the "chubby stage" is the worst. Nobody can tell you're pregnant but you feel like a house. :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Cute pic bar :)

Pola I'm glad your baby is doing good and it was just a migraine :)

I just have a slight bump nothing really noticeable..


----------



## amethyst77

Barhanita said:


> Also, is there anyone else without a bump? I cannot wait for mine, and at 14 weeks it seems like it should be there.

My body shape has changed, but I still look as though I just have a fat belly as opposed to a bump!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Congratulations on your nuptials Barhanita, hate that you are still suffering so much :-(


----------



## Crystal5483

At home sick with what I can guarantee is the flu :( blah!!


----------



## pola17

Baharnita, you look like a gorgeous blushing bride!

Crystal: get better! Flu can be a pain in the butt!!

Thanks everyone for the comments! :) migraine wants to come back, but now I know what medication to take!
Lastnight my dr texted me and said I could take 1 dicoflenac pill of 75 mg. I read online it's not recommended during pregnancy.... Taking it once, would it make it hard to harm the baby? I guess if my OB/GYN prescribed it is ok!

I don't have a bump, I look all bloated! :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Crystal that's no good! Get better and take care of yourself

Pola I know how you feel about taking medication..I have an appt to see my Dr Thursday and we are going to discuss if there's something else I can take for my infection. I guess we just have to trust our Drs


----------



## JenzyKY

Pola, it is class C until 30 weeks so I'm sure baby is fine. Don't take after 30 weeks as it can close the baby's PDA which is vital. I wouldn't take it all the time, though.


----------



## pola17

Thanks girls!!!!

I just took it once, and won't take it again! *phew*

jolley, let us know what your dr says! I love to know about natural alternatives!! :flower:


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm glad everything is ok Pola. 

I'm so sorry to all the ladies that are going through such a hard time. I really hope everything clears up and you all start feeling better. That way you can start enjoying your pregnancy and be ready for baby showing up.


----------



## JenzyKY

Hmm...I can't think of anything that would treat a bacterial infection that's natural. Herbal/natural "medications" aren't regulated in the US so beware of that.


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Good luck at your appointments, readynwilling and Bella! :flower:
> 
> I'm at the ER now. I have migraine, fever and high blood pressure since last night! Ohhh and my face is all swollen!! :haha:


Oh I am so glad you are ok :hugs: 

I got call back from the diabetic nurse today, she said the hypos are to do with my GD and possibly I may already be type 2, I have to careful now and have somthing to eat if I start to get low. she seems to think that this time I may stay diabetic after delivery of the baby. I have been expecting that any way, as they have been telling me I would become diabetic for a long time now. looks like breast feeding and my exercise and healty diet masked the symptoms up on till I weaned and then got MS :dohh: 

On a good note I feel much better today :happydance: heading to bed soon though!! 

I hope every one else is good!!

PS has any one else noticed some words on B&B with lines underneath them and add attached!!!! I thought it was a virus so got my hubby to check!! but its still there and very very annoying!!!


----------



## Scottish

Sorry to hear some of you girls are poorly! :(

Pola I hope your migraine passes soon, they are a nightmare to cope with, and crystal I hope the flu buggers of soon to lol

Fingers crossed we can ALL enjoy our pregnancys soon hehe I am still a bit miserable with tiredness and nausea although (fingers crossed) today's been the best in 2 months !

As for bumps well I think I have one my tummy a defo rounder BUT its all soft and cushy and doesn't feel like a bump! Roll on real bumps!


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck at your appointments, readynwilling and Bella! :flower:
> 
> I'm at the ER now. I have migraine, fever and high blood pressure since last night! Ohhh and my face is all swollen!! :haha:
> 
> 
> Oh I am so glad you are ok :hugs:
> 
> I got call back from the diabetic nurse today, she said the hypos are to do with my GD and possibly I may already be type 2, I have to careful now and have somthing to eat if I start to get low. she seems to think that this time I may stay diabetic after delivery of the baby. I have been expecting that any way, as they have been telling me I would become diabetic for a long time now. looks like breast feeding and my exercise and healty diet masked the symptoms up on till I weaned and then got MS :dohh:
> 
> On a good note I feel much better today :happydance: heading to bed soon though!!
> 
> I hope every one else is good!!
> 
> PS has any one else noticed some words on B&B with lines underneath them and add attached!!!! I thought it was a virus so got my hubby to check!! but its still there and very very annoying!!!Click to expand...

:hugs: I'm glad to know you're feeling better!! 
I haven't noticed anything new on bnb, but will check that later!


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Scottish!!! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Pola I hope you feel better soon! That is so weird that your face was swollen? Did they say it had to do with the migrane? Scary! :hugs:

I have been feeling really nauseous for the past few days, even got sick yesterday and saturday :(

I went out for lunch with some friends today because tomorrow is my birthday and they were so nice and got some beautiful gifts for the baby! No more gifts for mommy :haha: Baby got a bouncer, some toys, some bibs and a baby on board sign for the car! So exciting! 

As for bump, I feel huge! It's mostly fat tough... lol here's the 14 weeks pic!


----------



## Scottish

Lovely bump borr! You don't look huge at all you look lovely and your bloomin!
Happy birthday!

My birthday is on Thursday and I am looking forward to seeing my family who are coming as not see them since Xmas!


----------



## mac1979

Pola, glad it wasn't anything too major.

Barhanita, you look great and congratulations.

I'm so envious of bumps. I just look like I need to go to a gym and start eating salads.


----------



## bella21

I'm definitely getting a bump! I don't think its bloat anymore! its pretty hard when I'm standing up but for some reason when i sit its just soft and cushy too haha

some of the regulars that come to my bar bought me a beautiful pandora bracelet with a baby stroller charm!! i love it!! OH and I are going to buy something today for the baby...not sure what yet but I want to start buying stuff so bad!!



hope everybody starts to feel better really soon! should be almost there ladies!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks Scottish!!!

Happy birthday to you too!! I hope you have a wonderful time with your family!! :)

Mac you made me laugh! I am sure you look lovely!! :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pola, glad to hear all is well, what a relief!

Barhanita, I was quite sick with a Crohn's flare up early last year. I lost about 25-30 pounds due to being so ill so was severely underweight (under 100 lbs). People felt it necessary to comment on my weight all the time, which I was already incredibly self conscious of. I too was surprised that people would be so insensitive but when you're underweight I guess people don't see weight being as sensitive of an issue and it may be that they don't know what's going on and are generally concerned for your wellbeing. I tried to believe that people were asking me with the best of intentions and would then explain why I was struggling. I also learned that would made me feel better was focusing on myself and getting well, which is the same advice I would give to you. You're doing everything right for your baby and trying your best to get well, which is what is most important. Forget everyone else's opinion. :hugs:

And I too am more bloat than bump currently. I am so jealous of my two good friends and my one co-worker, all who have gorgeous bumps right now. Can't wait until mine pops!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks Pola x I wonder was the swelling to do with sinus that happened me once in pregnancy I was further on though woke up in so much pain with a swollen face turned out to be my sinus I just got pain killlers as well

I have my hubby checking out my labtop now something is not right


----------



## pola17

Thanks girls!!!

Celtic - sinus makes sense! I'm getting an appointment with a neurologist by this week!! It's good you bring this up! :hugs:

Lily - as usual you look so adorable with your bump!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Barhanita

Crystal, hope it's not a flu!!! Feel better.

Everyone who had a birthday recently or is having one soon - congrats.


----------



## JenzyKY

I had a coworker tell me I was looking fat twice in one night. She told me that I must have gestational diabetes. I almost died. I've struggled to eat for weeks! I was seriously offended. This was a person I told earlier then most I was pregnant.


----------



## pola17

JenzyKY said:


> I had a coworker tell me I was looking fat twice in one night. She told me that I must have gestational diabetes. I almost died. I've struggled to eat for weeks! I was seriously offended. This was a person I told earlier then most I was pregnant.

What???!! I'd slap her! How rude! Maybe she's jealous! Grrrr


----------



## mac1979

I think I felt a flutter, either that or it was gas as I had a bowl of chili.


----------



## pola17

Mac, is this your first pregnancy??? If not, then it makes sense!!! :happydance:
It must be so exciting... as you´re ahead of me, when you feel it, tell us how it feels, Im curious!! :flower:


----------



## shellyinstl

I hope I did this right. I love this swing. Ok my secret confession. I really hope I have a girl. I keep telling everyone I just want a healthy baby but, I hope I have a healthy baby girl :).
 



Attached Files:







swing.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mac1979

It is my first so it was probably gas from the chili I ate. It was exciting for a bit though.


----------



## bella21

mac the doctor asked me today if i could feel the baby and I'm not even 13 weeks yet! so i guess its possible!! I felt something weird the other day like my uterus was pulsing...i havnt felt it since. still wondering if it was baby!


----------



## JenzyKY

Cute swing! It's a very cozy one. I think that one has a place to hook an iPod in. We had it at work for a few months til they broke. But they get a crazy workout in the NICU with the drug babies! The only swing that's held up is the mamaroo but that's so expensive. The mamaroo is an awesome swing (definitely the babies favorite) but expensive. 

Hope you get your girl! I have thought boy the whole time and will be a bit disappointed.


----------



## shellyinstl

I bet they do get a very good testing in a nicu. I have a close friend whos daughter had a premature baby. He is 8 months old and still in the nicu. I was going to visit him about once a week but, since flu season is in the kinda want to limit visitors. He has had pneumonia 5 times already.


----------



## pola17

shellyinstl said:


> I hope I did this right. I love this swing. Ok my secret confession. I really hope I have a girl. I keep telling everyone I just want a healthy baby but, I hope I have a healthy baby girl :).

Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuute swing!! Love it! :cloud9:


----------



## JenzyKY

Oh goodness 8 months. Poor child.


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> It is my first so it was probably gas from the chili I ate. It was exciting for a bit though.

ooooh man!!! MAYBE you can feel your baby now... but in case you´re not, 3 more weeks, until the official period of time to feel! :happydance:


----------



## shellyinstl

JenzyKY said:


> Oh goodness 8 months. Poor child.

It is sad but, he is a little miracle. He has a lung disease and has a trech (sp?) and a feeding tube into his stomach. It makes you realize how lucky people are to have healthy babies. It is the hardest thing in the world to look in a sick babies eyes and want to help and know you can't. I can only imagine if it were my own. Enough of that talk Were all having healthy babies. I think I like the entire sugar plum collection. Cute cute
 



Attached Files:







Sugar plum.jpg
File size: 74.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JenzyKY

Yes I imagined all that. My favorite type of patient as they really need you. 

Yes no more NICU talk as its my biggest fear! Eek. 

I went to see baby stuff today. Found tons of boy stuff I like. Very little girl stuff. I like bedding that can grow with them.


----------



## shellyinstl

I have to stop looking. So tempted to buy. Babies r us is giving 25% off if you spend $150 and a free diaper bag :crib:


----------



## pola17

shellyinstl said:


> I bet they do get a very good testing in a nicu. I have a close friend whos daughter had a premature baby. He is 8 months old and still in the nicu. I was going to visit him about once a week but, since flu season is in the kinda want to limit visitors. He has had pneumonia 5 times already.

ohhh poor little thing!! :cry:

I love that nursery idea!!! When will you find out the se of your baby??


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Wow this thread moves so fast! 

My dr didn't say there were natural alternatives to the antibiotics but was saying maybe she would adjust my dose or something. And told me to take a probiotic supplement to help keep the good bacteria in there. I wish there was a completely safe natural thing you could take to clear up BV :|


----------



## shellyinstl

pola17 said:


> shellyinstl said:
> 
> 
> I bet they do get a very good testing in a nicu. I have a close friend whos daughter had a premature baby. He is 8 months old and still in the nicu. I was going to visit him about once a week but, since flu season is in the kinda want to limit visitors. He has had pneumonia 5 times already.
> 
> ohhh poor little thing!! :cry:
> 
> I love that nursery idea!!! When will you find out the se of your baby??Click to expand...

I don't think my ob does a gender scan intill 20 weeks :(. I was thinking about asking her to take a look thur. when we go back to rechek the hematoma.


----------



## pola17

Go for it!!! Maybe you can talk to the tech, be all funny and then ask for a little peek? :winkwink:


----------



## mac1979

There is no harm in asking.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Jenzy that's a very rude comment!!! I would feel awful if someone said that to me!!!! 

shellyinstl cute swing!!! I am secretly hoping for a girl too, only BnB people know that I am hoping for girl! 

Mac I thought I felt a flutter today too, but then I farted lol :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Hahahahaha Borr that made me laugh really hard! :D


----------



## mac1979

Borr, that was funny.


----------



## shellyinstl

:rofl:


borr.dg.baby said:


> Jenzy that's a very rude comment!!! I would feel awful if someone said that to me!!!!
> 
> shellyinstl cute swing!!! I am secretly hoping for a girl too, only BnB people know that I am hoping for girl!
> 
> Mac I thought I felt a flutter today too, but then I farted lol :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## Barhanita

I am convinced I am feeling flutters, but I am probably wrong.

I just had a major freakout: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...719555-doppler-baby-my-side.html#post25243709

Borr, I am secretly hoping for a girl too, but I think I am having a boy. 

When do you guys (out of those who want to find out) find out? I will know on March 14th.


----------



## shellyinstl

Barhanita said:


> I am convinced I am feeling flutters, but I am probably wrong.
> 
> I just had a major freakout: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...719555-doppler-baby-my-side.html#post25243709
> 
> Borr, I am secretly hoping for a girl too, but I think I am having a boy.
> 
> When do you guys (out of those who want to find out) find out? I will know on March 14th.

Last week I thought i was to felt like my stomach was turning over but, haven't felt it again. My dr asked me if I was feeling the baby move so, I guess he doesn't think it is to early.


----------



## bella21

barhanita i don't think its anything to worry about at all! the babies been on my left side every time they found the heartbeat so far! I wonder why s/he just stays there the whole time? lol. I actually got worried today at my appointment because he started on my right side and heard nothing...moved to the middle nothing..until he hit the left. definitely had a major freakout too!!


----------



## JenzyKY

I find mine more on the side unless my bladder is super full. I freaked out because I am bleeding yet again and the heartbeat is on my right side.


----------



## more babies

Crystal I hope you feel better soon! Having the flu is terrible let alone when you're pregnant! :hugs:

I have yet to start showing at all and this will be my 3rd. I can't even find my uterus in there anywhere and they were up higher then I thought they'd be when I had my ultrasound. I also thought I felt a flutter two different times yesterday but who knows :shrug:

I've also been dying to buy things but have been trying to hold out until we find out the gender which will hopefully happen on March 11th. Seems so far away!


----------



## greeneyes098

Has anyone been naughty and bought anything for bump yet ?
I went away at the weekend and came back to a nursery instead of an empty spare room!
Hubby decorated and built all the furniture for me as a gift!

I know its a bit early but we said we'd start looking at getting sorted from 12 weeks.... I love the baby's room soooo much. I've got a good man! :)


----------



## readynwilling

you do greeneyes!! my hubby made me build all J's furniture by myself at 30ish weeks pregnant HAHAHAHAHA it wasn't that hard tho!

i forget who posted the swing picture - but i have the same one (it was a gift from the girls at work for J) but its gender neutral - its a lamb i think LOL. I lent it to a friend who has been using it - i think her little guy is probably done with it - so i should see about getting it back.


----------



## readynwilling

Oh and i am not so secretly hoping for a boy.. Im not really ashamed of my gender preference. I will love my baby no matter what, but i really really want a boy. And i have my gender u/s on Feb 23rd! 18 days! i will be 17+2 :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Thread newbie here, 
Due Aug 4th :flower:

Yellow bump


----------



## pola17

Hey Dragonfly!! Ive seen you around! Welcome! :hi:

BTW, It´s Lily´s (Borr) birthday!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs: :flower:
HAPPY BIRRRRRTHDAY GURRRRL!!! :happydance:


----------



## more babies

readynwilling said:


> Oh and i am not so secretly hoping for a boy.. Im not really ashamed of my gender preference. I will love my baby no matter what, but i really really want a boy. And i have my gender u/s on Feb 23rd! 18 days! i will be 17+2 :)

I feel the same way as I already have 2 girls. We are hoping its a boy but will obviously be happy no matter what. So exciting your scan is this month! Good luck!


----------



## onebumpplease

I would like a boy, in fact it's for that reason I want to find out before birth. Hate the thought of feeling disappointment on that day. However if someone said before conceiving, it will be a girl, I would have still jumped at the chance. It is true that healthy comes first, then gender


----------



## JolleyGirl86

This might be a dumb question but I noticed some of you saying you were worried cause the baby is on a certain side...is it bad for it to be on a certain side?


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> This might be a dumb question but I noticed some of you saying you were worried cause the baby is on a certain side...is it bad for it to be on a certain side?

No hun, but I think some one was worried baby was always on same side 

I found fun link for gender guessing I Posted it here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...0201-heart-rate-gender-test.html#post25254357

will you check it out for fun :flower:

Pola :thumbup: glad I could help I always suffer with my sinus


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Oh ok thanks :) just didnt know if there was something I didn't know that I should haha :)

I will check that link out :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

According to my 10w6d fetal heartrate of 169 they predicted a girl..ill have to do it again after my ultrasound on Thursday to see if it changes :)


----------



## Scottish

Hello all!

I am so happy just now! I bought a Doppler 3 weeks ago and have struggled to find baby until today !woo! I had been looking to high up so decided to try right down by pubic hairline and I found his/her wee heart beating away :)


----------



## Beemama321

This thread is so fast, sheesh!

To all who have a preference of the gender, don't feel bad! I think it's natural to have a preference. Even if it comes out the opposite, we will love our given child and that's what makes a great mom. :hugs:
As for me, I felt very strongly about having a son. I grew up with 4 sisters and always wanted to have a son of my own. I know a girl would have been just as great, but finding out my first was a boy was the best feeling in the world! And when I found out I was pregnant a second time, everyone asked if I wanted a girl. I was quiet about it but secretly wanted another son. I wanted my sons to have that "brother bond" and they totally do and it's beautiful! This time around with twins, I really want boy/girl but wholeheartedly would be happy with boy/boy or girl/girl. Only a few more weeks till we all start finding out the genders!! :happydance: 

We haven't bought anything for the twins. We have one crib and rocking chair in storage and some boy clothes from my last two, but we need SO MUCH MORE :wacko:

The twins are so close to each other that I don't think a doppler would work so well. Sad face :nope:


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> According to my 10w6d fetal heartrate of 169 they predicted a girl..ill have to do it again after my ultrasound on Thursday to see if it changes :)

I am getting girl as well, I checked mine today baby heart beat is 166 we shall see if it is right! 




Scottish said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am so happy just now! I bought a Doppler 3 weeks ago and have struggled to find baby until today !woo! I had been looking to high up so decided to try right down by pubic hairline and I found his/her wee heart beating away :)

It is the most beautiful sound!! I recorded mine on my phone love listening to it :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Beemama321 said:


> This thread is so fast, sheesh!
> 
> To all who have a preference of the gender, don't feel bad! I think it's natural to have a preference. Even if it comes out the opposite, we will love our given child and that's what makes a great mom. :hugs:
> As for me, I felt very strongly about having a son. I grew up with 4 sisters and always wanted to have a son of my own. I know a girl would have been just as great, but finding out my first was a boy was the best feeling in the world! And when I found out I was pregnant a second time, everyone asked if I wanted a girl. I was quiet about it but secretly wanted another son. I wanted my sons to have that "brother bond" and they totally do and it's beautiful! This time around with twins, I really want boy/girl but wholeheartedly would be happy with boy/boy or girl/girl. Only a few more weeks till we all start finding out the genders!! :happydance:
> 
> We haven't bought anything for the twins. We have one crib and rocking chair in storage and some boy clothes from my last two, but we need SO MUCH MORE :wacko:
> 
> The twins are so close to each other that I don't think a doppler would work so well. Sad face :nope:


I think this is why I like to find out, I have 4 boys and 1 girl and yes I would love this baby to be a girl, but seeing as I seem to produce boys I am thinking this baby will be a boy and I know when he is in my arms I will love him to bits like my other boys :flower: but I will find out so I can lay the girl dream to the side and get to know my wee little man! plus I have very little to buy for a boy but if it was a girl by some miciracle LOL I would have loads to get :) 

will you be having a gender scan


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> This might be a dumb question but I noticed some of you saying you were worried cause the baby is on a certain side...is it bad for it to be on a certain side?
> 
> No hun, but I think some one was worried baby was always on same side
> 
> I found fun link for gender guessing I Posted it here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...0201-heart-rate-gender-test.html#post25254357
> 
> will you check it out for fun :flower:
> 
> Pola :thumbup: glad I could help I always suffer with my sinusClick to expand...

:hugs: I always appreciate any help! Will gossip later what the neurologyst says!

This is what your predictor said:


Date of Ultrasound	Feb 4, 2013
Gestational Age:	13 weeks, 2 days
Actual Heartrate	163
Average Heartrate for Gestational Age:	159.81
Prediction:	GIRL

FUN FUN FUN! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
Can´t wait 3 more weeks to REALLY find out!


----------



## pola17

Scottish said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am so happy just now! I bought a Doppler 3 weeks ago and have struggled to find baby until today !woo! I had been looking to high up so decided to try right down by pubic hairline and I found his/her wee heart beating away :)

awwww how cool! :cloud9:


----------



## mac1979

Since other people have, here is a pic of me a few days after I found out I was pregnant, the other (looking more fat than pregnant) is just this morning.
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy week 4.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 14









pregnancy week 15.jpg
File size: 2.4 KB
Views: 39


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> This might be a dumb question but I noticed some of you saying you were worried cause the baby is on a certain side...is it bad for it to be on a certain side?
> 
> No hun, but I think some one was worried baby was always on same side
> 
> I found fun link for gender guessing I Posted it here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...0201-heart-rate-gender-test.html#post25254357
> 
> will you check it out for fun :flower:
> 
> Pola :thumbup: glad I could help I always suffer with my sinusClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I always appreciate any help! Will gossip later what the neurologyst says!
> 
> This is what your predictor said:
> 
> 
> Date of Ultrasound	Feb 4, 2013
> Gestational Age:	13 weeks, 2 days
> Actual Heartrate	163
> Average Heartrate for Gestational Age:	159.81
> Prediction:	GIRL
> 
> FUN FUN FUN! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> Can´t wait 3 more weeks to REALLY find out!Click to expand...

I have a gut feeling girl for you LOL do the ring test for me when you get home of course! orrrr nip to the toilet :blush::haha: LOL only joking 
you use a piece of string or hair and put a ring of yours on it! and hold it over your belly and see which way it swings :) 
If the ring goes in circles, you're expecting a baby boy. If the ring goes side to side you are expecting a girl according to this old wives tale.

if you have any children all ready it does count them as well as MC :hugs:


----------



## shellyinstl

Have you all been having alot of weired dreams? Last night I dreamed I went to prison for cheating on my homework (and no I don't cheat) they was going to let me keep the baby in prison with me but, my dh was trying to take it.
I have did that heart rate test and it always predicts a girl for me to.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Ok so I did the gender test and it came out girl! I also did a couple other ones and they also came out girl. The only on that said boy Has a paragraph explaining why my answers say boy and everything they said was the exact opposite of the answers I gave so I'm saying that one is poop and go with all the other girl ones.

Since getting pregnant DH has been saying he wants a boy, like he wouldn't even talk about girl names because he was certain we were having a boy. Well last night we were watching tv and a dad was curling up with his little girl reading her a story and DH was like "I don't want a little girl" in a really sad pittyful voice that really meant he does. Hes just afraid she'll turn him into a softy. really want a girl but will be perfectly happy either way. We should be finding out early March, I have to call on friday and schedule it.


----------



## bella21

mattsgirl so funny you say that...OH was just saying yesterday that its not that he doesn't want a girl but he's afraid the girls going to have him wrapped around his finger! hahaha so cute. I really think were having a boy though! well see on march 4th!! The BPM test said girl though :)


----------



## Mattsgirl

At first I had no idea what the baby would be then DH just kept saying boy boy boy that I convinced myself that it was gonna be a boy. But then a bunch of other people told me that they think it'll be a girl. So my brain has gone back to being confused and not knowing.


----------



## Beemama321

CelticNiamh said:


> Beemama321 said:
> 
> 
> This thread is so fast, sheesh!
> 
> To all who have a preference of the gender, don't feel bad! I think it's natural to have a preference. Even if it comes out the opposite, we will love our given child and that's what makes a great mom. :hugs:
> As for me, I felt very strongly about having a son. I grew up with 4 sisters and always wanted to have a son of my own. I know a girl would have been just as great, but finding out my first was a boy was the best feeling in the world! And when I found out I was pregnant a second time, everyone asked if I wanted a girl. I was quiet about it but secretly wanted another son. I wanted my sons to have that "brother bond" and they totally do and it's beautiful! This time around with twins, I really want boy/girl but wholeheartedly would be happy with boy/boy or girl/girl. Only a few more weeks till we all start finding out the genders!! :happydance:
> 
> We haven't bought anything for the twins. We have one crib and rocking chair in storage and some boy clothes from my last two, but we need SO MUCH MORE :wacko:
> 
> The twins are so close to each other that I don't think a doppler would work so well. Sad face :nope:
> 
> 
> I think this is why I like to find out, I have 4 boys and 1 girl and yes I would love this baby to be a girl, but seeing as I seem to produce boys I am thinking this baby will be a boy and I know when he is in my arms I will love him to bits like my other boys :flower: but I will find out so I can lay the girl dream to the side and get to know my wee little man! plus I have very little to buy for a boy but if it was a girl by some miciracle LOL I would have loads to get :)
> 
> will you be having a gender scanClick to expand...

Well it will be interesting to see what you will have! Do you mind saying how old your kids are, is your daughter the youngest or oldest? 

I know it's silly thinking, but I kinda feel like I only make boy babies and I have no idea what to do with a girl if I get one. I'm just so used to boys! I will definitely be finding out the gender, the sooner the better. Although I love the suspense in the meantime and guessing. Although I'm a little sad I can't do most of the gender prediction stuff that you guys do. I wanted to find out the gender through a gender reveal cakes, but there's no way I can't find out at the docs. Plus I know too well how the genitals look on ultrasound cuz I'm kinda neurotic. But we are doing a gender reveal party for all our friends and family, so that should be fun!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Beemama321 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beemama321 said:
> 
> 
> This thread is so fast, sheesh!
> 
> To all who have a preference of the gender, don't feel bad! I think it's natural to have a preference. Even if it comes out the opposite, we will love our given child and that's what makes a great mom. :hugs:
> As for me, I felt very strongly about having a son. I grew up with 4 sisters and always wanted to have a son of my own. I know a girl would have been just as great, but finding out my first was a boy was the best feeling in the world! And when I found out I was pregnant a second time, everyone asked if I wanted a girl. I was quiet about it but secretly wanted another son. I wanted my sons to have that "brother bond" and they totally do and it's beautiful! This time around with twins, I really want boy/girl but wholeheartedly would be happy with boy/boy or girl/girl. Only a few more weeks till we all start finding out the genders!! :happydance:
> 
> We haven't bought anything for the twins. We have one crib and rocking chair in storage and some boy clothes from my last two, but we need SO MUCH MORE :wacko:
> 
> The twins are so close to each other that I don't think a doppler would work so well. Sad face :nope:
> 
> 
> I think this is why I like to find out, I have 4 boys and 1 girl and yes I would love this baby to be a girl, but seeing as I seem to produce boys I am thinking this baby will be a boy and I know when he is in my arms I will love him to bits like my other boys :flower: but I will find out so I can lay the girl dream to the side and get to know my wee little man! plus I have very little to buy for a boy but if it was a girl by some miciracle LOL I would have loads to get :)
> 
> will you be having a gender scanClick to expand...
> 
> Well it will be interesting to see what you will have! Do you mind saying how old your kids are, is your daughter the youngest or oldest?
> 
> I know it's silly thinking, but I kinda feel like I only make boy babies and I have no idea what to do with a girl if I get one. I'm just so used to boys! I will definitely be finding out the gender, the sooner the better. Although I love the suspense in the meantime and guessing. Although I'm a little sad I can't do most of the gender prediction stuff that you guys do. I wanted to find out the gender through a gender reveal cakes, but there's no way I can't find out at the docs. Plus I know too well how the genitals look on ultrasound cuz I'm kinda neurotic. But we are doing a gender reveal party for all our friends and family, so that should be fun!Click to expand...

not at all, my kids are 12 boy, 9 boy, 6 boy, 4 girl, 23 month boy :flower:

I felt that way, but you do manage :) I kinda feel like that now even LOL


----------



## twinkletots

Ok ladies so I have just located some stretch marks on my left stomach/hip area. Wtf! I had none in my last pregnancy and am only 14 and half weeks now. Aagh!

Off to try out some gender prediction tests to cheer myself up. Hope everyone gets their boy/girl as desired!


----------



## twinkletots

shellyinstl said:


> Have you all been having alot of weired dreams? Last night I dreamed I went to prison for cheating on my homework (and no I don't cheat) they was going to let me keep the baby in prison with me but, my dh was trying to take it.
> I have did that heart rate test and it always predicts a girl for me to.

Yes I have been having a ton of very vivid dreams from pretty scary ones to quite sexual ones. And not with my dh!!


----------



## JenzyKY

You don't produce only boy babies. That's all decided by your significant other. :haha:


----------



## shellyinstl

twinkletots said:


> shellyinstl said:
> 
> 
> Have you all been having alot of weired dreams? Last night I dreamed I went to prison for cheating on my homework (and no I don't cheat) they was going to let me keep the baby in prison with me but, my dh was trying to take it.
> I have did that heart rate test and it always predicts a girl for me to.
> 
> Yes I have been having a ton of very vivid dreams from pretty scary ones to quite sexual ones. And not with my dh!!Click to expand...

I have had a few naughty dreams to. :devil:


----------



## bella21

I've had a lot of scary dreams! and weird ones...i had one the other day that i was standing in the bathroom in front of the mirror(literally just standing there)...i looked over and saw myself walking towards me and "woke up in my dream" ....when i really woke up i couldn't tell if i was really standing in front of the mirror or not. I heard you can sleepwalk when your pregnant i wonder if i am! ..it freaked me out!!!! that same night i had a dream that i saw OH walk out the door at 6am. I asked him where he went at 6am when i woke up and he had no clue what i was talking about :haha: lol


----------



## Scottish

Well the heartrate gender test says boy for me! But I was so excited finding the baby's heartrate I don't know if I counted it right lol will try tomorrow!

I to have Been getting really strange dreams and also some nights I randomly wake up and just lay awake for ages before I realise that I have actually woken up lol ! Strange!


----------



## mama d

The dreams are insane!! Some nights they are funny, other nights are truly just bizarre. For instance, I started dating Justin Bieber in one...ummm, I could be that boy's mother. It's all too weird...embarrassingly weird to the point that I wouldn't share most of them. LOL - I guess it's our entertainment for the moment!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

greeneyes098 said:


> Has anyone been naughty and bought anything for bump yet ?
> I went away at the weekend and came back to a nursery instead of an empty spare room!
> Hubby decorated and built all the furniture for me as a gift!
> 
> I know its a bit early but we said we'd start looking at getting sorted from 12 weeks.... I love the baby's room soooo much. I've got a good man! :)

That's so cute that your hubby did that! We have bough all the furniture and have gotten a bunch of gifts, clothes mostly and a bouncer. I don't think it's early, I just wish I could know the sex so I can buy more more more! 



Dragonfly said:


> Thread newbie here,
> Due Aug 4th :flower:
> 
> Yellow bump

Welcome :hi:



Scottish said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am so happy just now! I bought a Doppler 3 weeks ago and have struggled to find baby until today !woo! I had been looking to high up so decided to try right down by pubic hairline and I found his/her wee heart beating away :)

I find my baby also very down by pubic hairline! It's so awesome to hear the little one! :kiss:


I have my gender scan the 19th!!! I cant wait! 2 more weeks! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Scottish

Oh wow some of you guys have bought so much! Am jelous lol
I haven't bought anything yet,

Wow borr gender scan is so soon! It's exciting I have no idea when mine is hopefully find out soon! Oh and happy birthday :hugs:


----------



## twinkletots

Oh yeah, happy birthday Borr!! hope you had a fun day and maybe had a slice or 2 of cake


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> Since other people have, here is a pic of me a few days after I found out I was pregnant, the other (looking more fat than pregnant) is just this morning.

Looking pretty!!!!


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> This might be a dumb question but I noticed some of you saying you were worried cause the baby is on a certain side...is it bad for it to be on a certain side?
> 
> No hun, but I think some one was worried baby was always on same side
> 
> I found fun link for gender guessing I Posted it here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...0201-heart-rate-gender-test.html#post25254357
> 
> will you check it out for fun :flower:
> 
> Pola :thumbup: glad I could help I always suffer with my sinusClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I always appreciate any help! Will gossip later what the neurologyst says!
> 
> This is what your predictor said:
> 
> 
> Date of Ultrasound	Feb 4, 2013
> Gestational Age:	13 weeks, 2 days
> Actual Heartrate	163
> Average Heartrate for Gestational Age:	159.81
> Prediction:	GIRL
> 
> FUN FUN FUN! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> Can´t wait 3 more weeks to REALLY find out!Click to expand...
> 
> I have a gut feeling girl for you LOL do the ring test for me when you get home of course! orrrr nip to the toilet :blush::haha: LOL only joking
> you use a piece of string or hair and put a ring of yours on it! and hold it over your belly and see which way it swings :)
> If the ring goes in circles, you're expecting a baby boy. If the ring goes side to side you are expecting a girl according to this old wives tale.
> 
> if you have any children all ready it does count them as well as MC :hugs:Click to expand...

Lol, just did it and got girl too! :rofl:

I swear I'll crack myself of laughter if LO ends up being a boy! :rofl:

BTW, it wasn't a migraine, just headache due tension... Got prescribed paracetamol, hot compress on neck, and massage twice a day! :winkwink:


----------



## pola17

shellyinstl said:


> Have you all been having alot of weired dreams? Last night I dreamed I went to prison for cheating on my homework (and no I don't cheat) they was going to let me keep the baby in prison with me but, my dh was trying to take it.
> I have did that heart rate test and it always predicts a girl for me to.

I've had weird dreams too!!!


----------



## pola17

Mattsgirl said:


> Ok so I did the gender test and it came out girl! I also did a couple other ones and they also came out girl. The only on that said boy Has a paragraph explaining why my answers say boy and everything they said was the exact opposite of the answers I gave so I'm saying that one is poop and go with all the other girl ones.
> 
> Since getting pregnant DH has been saying he wants a boy, like he wouldn't even talk about girl names because he was certain we were having a boy. Well last night we were watching tv and a dad was curling up with his little girl reading her a story and DH was like "I don't want a little girl" in a really sad pittyful voice that really meant he does. Hes just afraid she'll turn him into a softy. really want a girl but will be perfectly happy either way. We should be finding out early March, I have to call on friday and schedule it.

lol, why are men so afraid of having a little girl? :wacko:


----------



## twinkletots

My DH adores having a little girl! even though she is a stroppy little madam most of the time.
He has even got in to pink and having his nails done. In fact, should I be worried?!!!


----------



## Mrs_fox84

Hiiii!!! New to the group! I'm due 8/8:cloud9:

Hoping its a boy, but wont find out until its born!!!


----------



## pola17

twinkletots said:


> My DH adores having a little girl! even though she is a stroppy little madam most of the time.
> He has even got in to pink and having his nails done. In fact, should I be worried?!!!

Naaaaaahhhh... My sister and I used to make him pig tails, and force him to put him make up! :rofl: mom and dad are still married! :rofl:


----------



## pola17

Welcome mrs fox!!! :hi:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mrs_fox84 said:


> Hiiii!!! New to the group! I'm due 8/8:cloud9:
> 
> Hoping its a boy, but wont find out until its born!!!

Welcome!! :hi:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Welcome :D

I have been having crazy weird dreams too! I wake up and think why in the world was I dreaming that? Lol

Celtic: I did the ring on a string test and it was going in a circle so according to that mine is a boy. Me and dh feel like its a boy as well as my family. I will be so happy and grateful with whatever I get though, I just want a baby :D


----------



## mac1979

I think men fear having a girl because when the girl is a teenager she will date a bit, and they know how teenage boys can be and how they think. :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

mac1979 said:


> I think men fear having a girl because when the girl is a teenager she will date a bit, and they know how teenage boys can be and how they think. :haha:

I agree with this!!! :haha:


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> I think men fear having a girl because when the girl is a teenager she will date a bit, and they know how teenage boys can be and how they think. :haha:

lol, tell my dad about it! :haha:
When I was 16, I had my first BF, and also my sis, but she started dating a month earlier, and she didnt have the balls to tell him (he´s super jealous), so on a sunday afternoon, while we were at a fancy italian restaurant, while my dad was eating his appetizer, I just said quickly "dad, I got my first boyfriend!", and my coward sister said "errr... me too, but I started dating a month earlier".... My dad just sat for an hour and cried, and cried, and cried..... :rofl:

I always tell DH, that because he was such a player when he was single, he´s going to get daughters to learn how he made feel other women! :haha:


----------



## shellyinstl

Mrs_fox84 said:


> Hiiii!!! New to the group! I'm due 8/8:cloud9:
> 
> Hoping its a boy, but wont find out until its born!!!

Welcome! Kudos for waiting till the babies born. Im way to impatient for that. Plus, I am a shopaholic. How will you ever know what to buy?


----------



## shellyinstl

Happy Birthday Borr? How did you celebrate?


----------



## mac1979

You can really tell when it is bedtime in the UK...this thread comes to almost a dead stop.


----------



## setarei

happy birthday Borr!

Welcome new mammas (and good luck if you're trying to go through the entire thread).

I have been having very vivid dreams too which makes the fun ones great but the nightmares are getting too realistic for my tastes.


----------



## shellyinstl

setarei said:


> happy birthday Borr!
> 
> Welcome new mammas (and good luck if you're trying to go through the entire thread).
> 
> I have been having very vivid dreams too which makes the fun ones great but the nightmares are getting too realistic for my tastes.

Unfotunately I'm still up although, Im not in the uk but it's 11p here. I just can't sleep. :(


----------



## bella21

lol i know mac! its midnight here and ill probably be talking to myself until the morning haha :haha:


----------



## setarei

Luckily I can manage to go to bed at a decent time lately, although sleeping through the night is still evading me. Good luck to all those dealing with sleepless nights.


----------



## bella21

setarei i wish i could go to sleep earlier! I'm so tired during the day but once its time for bed its just so hard to fall asleep or i just toss and turn on all and pee like 5 times haha


----------



## setarei

bella, I've been there. I hope you can manage to get some sleep soon. Can you nap during the day?


----------



## bella21

I've tried but then i feel like i havnt accomplished anything and it gives me anxiety lol


----------



## setarei

that's too bad. Naps were the only thing that kept me going when I wasn't able to sleep. Even now, I'm still not getting enough hours of sleep even though I go to bed at a decent time. I hope you're able to get some rest soon. My nausea meds help (they knock me right out).


----------



## Sooz

Weird, Im in the UK and always think you lot talk loads once Im in bed! :haha:

Welcome to the newbies! Mrs fox you're due on my wedding anniversary. Limpet has been expressly forbid from arriving that day!

Im amazed how few team yellow there are on this thread! My last pregnancy group was swarming with them next our ante natal classes we were the only couple who knew the gender.

Can't believe its just over a week until people can start finding out now!


----------



## twinkletots

I an team yellow! Anyone else?
Welcome new ladies


----------



## Sooz

We are this time too.


----------



## mama d

I'm team yellow!


----------



## Sooz

My combined downs results have finally come back as low risk. Yay!


----------



## pola17

Thats great news, Sooz!!

DH and I plan on finding out the sex of the baby! :)


----------



## mac1979

I was on the fence on whether or not to find out the gender, so DH was the tie breaker and he wants to know, so we will know if it is boy or girl. Both Chinese and Brazilian calendars say girl. DH thinks I am going nuts with all this.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Im finding out, But I am thinking of not telling my family or friends :haha: keep it a surprise insert evil laugh I guess that will mean a little bit of not being honest LOL 

Pola that would be murphys law LOL boys are supper cool as well though :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Jenzy, your co-worker sounds incredibly rude. I would just ignore her, I'm sure you look absolutely lovely. 

I really like that swing too Shelly.

Celtic, thanks for posting the gender rate heart test; I can't use it here at work but I'll try to remember to do it when I get home. I really do think that I'm having a girl right now, have felt that way since I first found out I was pregnant. Though lately I have been dreaming that baby is a boy so who know really...

Lovely bump pic Mac.

Happy belated Birthday Borr.

Welcome Dragonfly and Mrs. Fox.

Wonderful news Sooz!

I am definitely finding out what we are having, would go crazy if I didn't know I think!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

We also had our 12 week scan today, which was awesome. Baby looks great and is measuring right on schedule. We got some pictures which I will try and post either tonight or tomorrow as I am at work right now. It was hard for her to get a good shot as baby was moving all over the place, rolling, kicking and waving its tiny arms. It was really amazing to see. Can't wait until I can start feeling that movement!

Next scan will be April 2, I can't believe that we will be finding out the gender at that one! :shock:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Jenzy, your co-worker sounds incredibly rude. I would just ignore her, I'm sure you look absolutely lovely.
> 
> I really like that swing too Shelly.
> 
> Celtic, thanks for posting the gender rate heart test; I can't use it here at work but I'll try to remember to do it when I get home. I really do think that I'm having a girl right now, have felt that way since I first found out I was pregnant. Though lately I have been dreaming that baby is a boy so who know really...
> 
> Lovely bump pic Mac.
> 
> Happy belated Birthday Borr.
> 
> Welcome Dragonfly and Mrs. Fox.
> 
> Wonderful news Sooz!
> 
> I am definitely finding out what we are having, would go crazy if I didn't know I think!

your welcome :) its fun guessing on till we find out :flower:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> Im finding out, But I am thinking of not telling my family or friends :haha: keep it a surprise insert evil laugh I guess that will mean a little bit of not being honest LOL
> 
> Pola that would be murphys law LOL boys are supper cool as well though :flower:

Boys are awesome! My nephew has me on the palm of his hand, when he wears his superman pijamas and starts running all over like he´s flying! :cloud9:
On my wedding day, he was acting shy, he was fancy dressed, and asked me to dance!!!!!!!!!!!! while dancing with him (he was on my arms, as he was 4!), he told me I looked like a princess! :cloud9: I love boys!


----------



## readynwilling

Awww pola! so sweet! 
Congrats on your scan Mrs Eddie

I have started to potty train (well my daycare has started to potty train LOL) my dd this week. Would be SOOOO nice to only have 1 in diapers come August. After that the next battle is the soother. My dd is massively attached to hers. its gonna be hard to get rid of :dohh:


----------



## pola17

Thanks readynwilling! My nephew even tho he´s a little tsunami, he´s sweet... now that he´s 6, last time I visited him, I had to ground him for something, and he said "come on, aunt! Im way too cute to be grounded! You cant resist me!" :rofl: so I wouldnt mind having my own loco telling me these stuff! :cloud9:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Im finding out, But I am thinking of not telling my family or friends :haha: keep it a surprise insert evil laugh I guess that will mean a little bit of not being honest LOL
> 
> Pola that would be murphys law LOL boys are supper cool as well though :flower:
> 
> Boys are awesome! My nephew has me on the palm of his hand, when he wears his superman pijamas and starts running all over like he´s flying! :cloud9:
> On my wedding day, he was acting shy, he was fancy dressed, and asked me to dance!!!!!!!!!!!! while dancing with him (he was on my arms, as he was 4!), he told me I looked like a princess! :cloud9: I love boys!Click to expand...

OMG supper cute! :flower: my 23 month old melts my heart every day,he is a little treasure. he is making me feel very guilty for weaning him, lately he is asking for his doodoo my Boobies LOL and when I say all gone he looks so sad and even does the slumped shoulder and pouts LOL 

Mrs Eddie :happydance: yay for the great scan :happydance:


----------



## pola17

awwww he misses mommy´s boobies!! why do they grow so fast?! :cry:


----------



## setarei

Those are some mighty cute boys you guys have. 

We're team yellow and really hope to stay that way until the end but with the number of ultrasounds we're having, I'm worried we might figure it out.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

I'm Team Yellow also!

Hello ladies! Been a while since I've been in here. I am happy to report that my fatigue and nausea are lessening, woo hooo! Starting to feel a bit normal now. A week from Saturday 
I will be joining you lovely ladies in 2nd Tri and I am so excited for that :) Hows everyone doing?


----------



## bella21

I also got my combined results back for downs and also low risk :) 

welcome to all the newbies :hi:


----------



## twinkletots

Boys sound cute, I am used to having a girl so kind of want another but you guys have put me in the,mood for a boy!
How's everyone's bumps coming along? I will post my almost 15 week bump later.

Yay to the low risk results. I am still waiting to hear


----------



## twinkletots

My 14 week 5 day bump.This is the small version, it is 3 times the size by bedtime!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0397.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommy247

I have been having some weird dreams as well. The other day... I had a dream I was having my baby and my labor only lasted 20 seconds and I was like "wow my last son was 20 min and I thought that was fast, I told you mom, all my labors are going to be easy" ... Then my sister also had a baby that same day and she was complaining because her labor was horrible, long and painful. 

These are just one of the many weird and sometimes nightmares that I have...

Btw I did do the gender prediction test about the heartbeat and both times predicted girl! I hope its true <3 .

Wanted to ask you ladies if some of you don't feel anything? I know I mention this all the time I just want to see if im the only one that's around 13 weeks and feeling this way. Thru this whole pregnancy I just don't feel pregnant and the only way for me to feel pregnant is when I get my ultrasounds and exams or seeing how my belly is round and out now. Other than that I just don't feel it... I feel normal. It always worries me... Maybe I really wont feel anything until the baby kicks but with my son I felt flutters soooo early around this time maybe earlier. I also knew the gender of my baby by this time too. (I found out very early during my NT scan... I think I was not even 18 weeks.) Everything is so diff this time it scares me.


----------



## pola17

Twinkle, that bump is soooooo cute!
Mommy, at moments I find it hard to believe I'm pregnant, and on ultrasounds I see LO jumping I realize that a lot us going on in there without me knowing!
I think you'll start feeling your baby soon!! :flower:


----------



## Barhanita

I love the bump picture!!

Girls, you are so much fun to read.

My doctors (I now see 4 doctors weekly and twice a week: ObGyn, psychiatrist, psychologist and nutritionist :-( ) want to admit me here: https://www.elcaminohospital.org/Wo...cy_Childbirth/Maternal_Outreach_Mood_Services
I cannot decide.. I don't wanna miss work and spend all time in the hospitals (I already spend too much time in appointments). But if this can help.. 
Has anyone done anything similar?


----------



## Scottish

Fab bump twinkletots! Bumps are all coming along nicely! I haven't taken any of mine yet and keep meaning to but forget, I will try to remember tomorrow when I will be 14 weeks! C


----------



## Scottish

Sorry barhanita I can't help with knowledge but I had a look at the link and it seems to be a good place to help with depression! I think it might be worth it if there's the chance it could help you especially before baby comes along!

Good luck with whatever choice you make xxxx :hugs:


----------



## twinkletots

I agree with Scottish. It looks like a good place and great you have people trying to look after you. Only you can make the decision but if you're struggling a bit its worth getting any help you can.


----------



## shellyinstl

Barhanita said:


> I love the bump picture!!
> 
> Girls, you are so much fun to read.
> 
> My doctors (I now see 4 doctors weekly and twice a week: ObGyn, psychiatrist, psychologist and nutritionist :-( ) want to admit me here: https://www.elcaminohospital.org/Wo...cy_Childbirth/Maternal_Outreach_Mood_Services
> I cannot decide.. I don't wanna miss work and spend all time in the hospitals (I already spend too much time in appointments). But if this can help..
> Has anyone done anything similar?

Barhanita- I think you should do what you fell is best for yourself and your unborn child. There is such a stigma around receiving psychiatric service that people are often reluctant to seek help. I think it would be great for you to be able to get yourself to a better place within your own mind and life before your baby comes. I am working on my BS in Psychiatry, so here is my unsolicited advise if you had cancer and your doctor wanted you to get treatment would you have to think about it? Of course not. This is no different than any other illness. We have to take care ourselves mind, body, and soul because our little ones need us to be at our best.


----------



## setarei

Barhanita, I've spent time in a similar place and it was very helpful. It speeded up my recovery significantly as my docs were about to see me when things were off instead of only having my account of what had happened. Ultimately the choice is up to you of course but I think it's worth to give it a try.


----------



## lolpants

Hi everyone...

My keeping up with the thread didn't go well :/ missed another week and too much to catch up on again.. think I just have to be honest and say I can't keep up anymore... I'll read up whenever I can - especially towards the end, but don't feel I can be active enough sorry :(

All the best ladies :hugs: and if things change I'll be back!

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Baharnita, health comes first! If this hospital feels right for you, go for it! Work can wait! :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I agree with all the other ladies Barhanita! I think it's your decision and it does seem like a good place that will help you feel better for your baby and yourself! :hugs:


----------



## Beemama321

Barhanita said:


> I love the bump picture!!
> 
> Girls, you are so much fun to read.
> 
> My doctors (I now see 4 doctors weekly and twice a week: ObGyn, psychiatrist, psychologist and nutritionist :-( ) want to admit me here: https://www.elcaminohospital.org/Wo...cy_Childbirth/Maternal_Outreach_Mood_Services
> I cannot decide.. I don't wanna miss work and spend all time in the hospitals (I already spend too much time in appointments). But if this can help..
> Has anyone done anything similar?

I've never experienced it, but I know there is extensive research and medical information out there that depression affect the fetus and the pregnancy in real ways. Do what you need to to get better for you, your baby and your family. Best of luck:hugs:


----------



## Beemama321

Phew! I woke up from a nap with my little guy yesterday and felt dripping. Went to the bathroom and there was so much blood! I flipped out, I hadn't seen blood since I was 8 1/2 weeks with my hematoma. 

Checked on babies today, and it's from placenta previa, where the placenta is covering my cervix. The twins look great... looks like one is definitely a boy!!!! The other, a mystery yet! Glad to know everything is okay and know where the bleeding came from.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I am glad to hear that everything is fine beemama! I don't know much about placenta previa but I have heard that if it happens in the second trimester it can correct itself later on the pregnancy! :)


----------



## mac1979

So, I've been shopping online for bedding sets since everything I have found in town is either gender specific or way to flippin expensive. I have three that I am torn between. DH wanted orange, since you will see a theme with all three of the sets I want. 

https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/glj/glj11540.html
https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/glj/glj49440.html
https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/coc/coc7133-843.html

The last one DH really likes, a 3 piece set we saw in a local store was almost $100 more than the 5 piece set on this sight. If it helps the crib is a dark brown stain. Opinions please, we are finding out the gender but we want the nursery to be gender neutral.


----------



## Beemama321

mac1979 said:


> So, I've been shopping online for bedding sets since everything I have found in town is either gender specific or way to flippin expensive. I have three that I am torn between. DH wanted orange, since you will see a theme with all three of the sets I want.
> 
> https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/glj/glj11540.html
> https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/glj/glj49440.html
> https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/coc/coc7133-843.html
> 
> The last one DH really likes, a 3 piece set we saw in a local store was almost $100 more than the 5 piece set on this sight. If it helps the crib is a dark brown stain. Opinions please, we are finding out the gender but we want the nursery to be gender neutral.

I like the 1st one most. Not too keen on the second one. The third one is cute, but I see that one more for a girl.


----------



## pola17

Beemama321 said:


> Phew! I woke up from a nap with my little guy yesterday and felt dripping. Went to the bathroom and there was so much blood! I flipped out, I hadn't seen blood since I was 8 1/2 weeks with my hematoma.
> 
> Checked on babies today, and it's from placenta previa, where the placenta is covering my cervix. The twins look great... looks like one is definitely a boy!!!! The other, a mystery yet! Glad to know everything is okay and know where the bleeding came from.

Glad to know the twins are doing super, and that 1 is a boy! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

mac, love the bedding!! I dont know which one I liked the most, but cant wait until you share pics of the nursery! :happydance:


----------



## Barhanita

Beemama, glad everything is fine!!

Mac, they are all so pretty, hard to choose.

Thank you for your support guys!


----------



## mac1979

pola17 said:


> mac, love the bedding!! I dont know which one I liked the most, but cant wait until you share pics of the nursery! :happydance:

It will be a while before we start painting and decorating we have some trips planned (one a month starting next week until April) and we will decorate after that. I am a planner though and want to get everything done ASAP so I don't have to worry and can help. DH is fine taking his time and doesn't mind waiting until mid July to get everything done.


----------



## pola17

but still, I love watching nursery pictures!! Whether I like it or not, I have to buy in april... I bought a ticket to the US to buy, and I dont think Ill do another trip for shopping! :)


----------



## mac1979

Expensive shopping trip! :thumbup:


----------



## mac1979

This is the crib we love, it is hella expensive, but it is real wood and it converts into a toddler bed and a regular bed, so it can be used for years. 

https://www.nfm.com/DetailsPage.aspx?productid=32468829


----------



## pola17

Not really!! Ecuador is much, much expensive!
I buy my clothes in the US once a year, and what I spend on clothes + air tickets, wouldn't be compared to buying just half of what I buy in Ecuador!
Once I bought a shirt in mango for 9.99, and when I returned the same shirt was 60 + tax (our currency is also American dollar). They abuse some people can't afford trips, and these people as long as they can wear brand clothes, they will pay for it! 
Crazy, isn't it? :wacko:


----------



## pola17

Mac, I looove the crib!!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Beemama321 said:


> mac1979 said:
> 
> 
> So, I've been shopping online for bedding sets since everything I have found in town is either gender specific or way to flippin expensive. I have three that I am torn between. DH wanted orange, since you will see a theme with all three of the sets I want.
> 
> https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/glj/glj11540.html
> https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/glj/glj49440.html
> https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/coc/coc7133-843.html
> 
> The last one DH really likes, a 3 piece set we saw in a local store was almost $100 more than the 5 piece set on this sight. If it helps the crib is a dark brown stain. Opinions please, we are finding out the gender but we want the nursery to be gender neutral.
> 
> I like the 1st one most. Not too keen on the second one. The third one is cute, but I see that one more for a girl.Click to expand...

I was going to say the exact same thing!!! :thumbup:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

pola17 said:


> Not really!! Ecuador is much, much expensive!
> I buy my clothes in the US once a year, and what I spend on clothes + air tickets, wouldn't be compared to buying just half of what I buy in Ecuador!
> Once I bought a shirt in mango for 9.99, and when I returned the same shirt was 60 + tax (our currency is also American dollar). They abuse some people can't afford trips, and these people as long as they can wear brand clothes, they will pay for it!
> Crazy, isn't it? :wacko:

Same here Pola, I am traveling on the 21st of march to do the shopping! I already compared prices and Ecuador is just too expensive, even if I have to pay for shipping, it's still cheaper :nope:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

LOVE the crib Mac! I have never seen one that converts so much! it's awesome!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I finished up my creative idea for our gender reveal... so I will post this on facebook and send to close family next week (one week before ultrasound)



(translation:
Gender prediction old wives tales
-Heartbeat is *above* or below 140?
-Craving sweets or *salt*?
-Had morning sickness? *yes* or no?
-Are you moody or *happy*?
-Is your skin *soft* or dry?
-Are you sleeping on your *right* or *left* side?
-Have you had more headaches? yes or *no*?)

And for the day we find out the sex I will post on facebook and send to close family either one of these :cloud9::cloud9:



I AM SO EXCITED!!! CAN YOU TELL??? :haha: What do you ladies think????


----------



## pola17

I love it, Lily!!! I'm looking forward to see this on your Facebook! :happydance:


----------



## JenzyKY

mac1979 said:


> So, I've been shopping online for bedding sets since everything I have found in town is either gender specific or way to flippin expensive. I have three that I am torn between. DH wanted orange, since you will see a theme with all three of the sets I want.
> 
> https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/glj/glj11540.html
> https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/glj/glj49440.html
> https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/coc/coc7133-843.html
> 
> The last one DH really likes, a 3 piece set we saw in a local store was almost $100 more than the 5 piece set on this sight. If it helps the crib is a dark brown stain. Opinions please, we are finding out the gender but we want the nursery to be gender neutral.

I think they are all cute but aren't really gender neutral. Are you going to use a whole set? I'm definitely not using bumpers. I'd be a hypocritic with my teaching here in the NICU if I did. Some stores sell separates that are cheaper.


----------



## bella21

mac i love them all but the second one really catches my eye!! very cute!!

borr great idea!!!! love it!!!

barhanita i think its a great idea for you to try this out...if you don't like it or don't feel comfortable you can always stop :) best of luck to you !! and I think its awesome that you're taking this step! :hugs:

lolpants we miss you!!


----------



## Barhanita

borr.dg.baby said:


> I AM SO EXCITED!!! CAN YOU TELL??? :haha: What do you ladies think????

Looks wonderful!!!


----------



## twinkletots

borr.dg.baby said:


> Beemama321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mac1979 said:
> 
> 
> So, I've been shopping online for bedding sets since everything I have found in town is either gender specific or way to flippin expensive. I have three that I am torn between. DH wanted orange, since you will see a theme with all three of the sets I want.
> 
> https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/glj/glj11540.html
> https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/glj/glj49440.html
> https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/coc/coc7133-843.html
> 
> The last one DH really likes, a 3 piece set we saw in a local store was almost $100 more than the 5 piece set on this sight. If it helps the crib is a dark brown stain. Opinions please, we are finding out the gender but we want the nursery to be gender neutral.
> 
> I like the 1st one most. Not too keen on the second one. The third one is cute, but I see that one more for a girl.Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to say the exact same thing!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I was going to say the exact same thing too! We must all have great taste. My vote is for the first one


----------



## twinkletots

borr.dg.baby said:


> Beemama321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mac1979 said:
> 
> 
> So, I've been shopping online for bedding sets since everything I have found in town is either gender specific or way to flippin expensive. I have three that I am torn between. DH wanted orange, since you will see a theme with all three of the sets I want.
> 
> https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/glj/glj11540.html
> https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/glj/glj49440.html
> https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/coc/coc7133-843.html
> 
> The last one DH really likes, a 3 piece set we saw in a local store was almost $100 more than the 5 piece set on this sight. If it helps the crib is a dark brown stain. Opinions please, we are finding out the gender but we want the nursery to be gender neutral.
> 
> I like the 1st one most. Not too keen on the second one. The third one is cute, but I see that one more for a girl.Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to say the exact same thing!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I was going to say the exact same thing too! We must all have great taste. My vote is for the first one


----------



## Sooz

Beemama that sounds really scary. So glad the twins are ok. Do they think it'll move up before birth?

Barhanita to be honest Im amazed you're still working. In the UK most women with HG alone are signed off for the majority of their pregnancy as working exacerbates things. You have to put you and your little one first because nobody else will. :hugs:

Is it sad Im kind of gutted not to get the fun of decorating and choosing bedding this time? I'll have to settle for a few cute outfits instead!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Bella, yay for the low risk results. I just got my bloods taken yesterday so waiting...

What a cute little bump twinkletots. Like you mentioned, mine seems to get much bigger by the end of the day. I'll try to post a pic of my 13 week bump, though I still feel I look more bloated than bumpy!

Mommy, I too find it hard to believe that I am pregnant as well. I think feeling movements and having a real bump will be what finally make it seem more authentic, (and sharing the news with everyone, which we plan on doing in the next week and a bit).

I agree with what everyone else has said too Barhanita, your health and baby are what's most important right now. 

Beemama, glad all is OK with the twins, that must have been so scary. And yay to finding out the sex of one!

Beautiful crib Mac!

Borr, love the pics!

I didn't have a chance to post scan pics last night but I will make sure that I do it tonight! Hope everyone is well.


----------



## mama d

Borr - Your announcement pics are ADORABLE! I love the gender reveal idea! :)


----------



## shellyinstl

Getting ready to head off to my appointment. Praying that all we see is a healthy baby, no stinkin hematoma. Then home to study for my algebra test and try for the third time to finish the documentary about buddism. I don't watch much tv, but boring tv is the worst.


----------



## readynwilling

good luck with the appt Shelly and have fun studying!


----------



## pola17

Good luck, Shelly!!!


----------



## mac1979

Thank you the take on the bedding options. I showed them to hubby and he refuses to give an opinion saying he likes all of them and I can decide, I have this horrible inability to make decisions.

I woke up this morning and my boobs felt really heavy, they don't seem any bigger, just heavier and it happened overnight. Has anybody else experienced this?


----------



## Mattsgirl

mac1979 said:


> I think men fear having a girl because when the girl is a teenager she will date a bit, and they know how teenage boys can be and how they think. :haha:

This is the biggest reason. His words were "If we have a girl she'll grow up, and of course she"ll be beautiful, and guys will like her. Do you know what guys want to do when they like a beautiful girl? Do you? Cause I do? Terrible terrible things that no guy should ever ever do to my little girl!"
I tried to use the excuse that I'm somebodies little girl and he does those terrible terrible things to me but he just said its my dads fault for giving me away.

Men are so funny. He's also worried about becoming a big softy, which he totally would. He's already one with our niece ( its so freakin cute)


----------



## Mattsgirl

Yes Mac I did a couple weeks ago. It was really weird.


----------



## Crystal5483

Forget the woman's screen name but someone was having a gender private ultrasound yesterday... I was curious if they were able to tell!? 

Mine was cancelled as The techs grandfather passed away!


----------



## pola17

mac, I dont have this yet! on my DPO days, my boobs do started feeling full, now they look bigger, and only my nipples are sensible.. I guess in a few weeks I might experience this!

Crystal, too bad they cancelled your scan! Can you re book a new one? :(

My OB/GYN asked me to get a control scan on 14 weeks, so I got an appointment by saturday.... It´s a pain in the bootie to find a gender scan for 16 weeks... I made some calls, and no one wants to perform it before 20 weeks! EEK!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Crystal I hope you can get a new scan date ASAP! 

Shelly good luck! I can't wait to hear how it goes!

My boobs have grown and I know because my bras don't fit, but I don't see a difference or feel anything different, at first they were really sore but now they are fine! My DH says he can definitely tell they are bigger!


----------



## Crystal5483

Pola yup it's scheduled for the 20th :)


----------



## pola17

Crystal5483 said:


> Pola yup it's scheduled for the 20th :)

*phew* :thumbup:


----------



## shellyinstl

So the good news first. Baby is doing great. Heart 156 bpm and measuring right on target size wise and was wiggleing around. 
Hematoma has gotten bigger. She said my uterus has gotten bigger in the last couple weeks also, so perpotion wise about the same. The doctor still does not seem worried he said he would be worried if the baby was not growing right. Infact he said since I do such an easy job and it's only part time ( I work in the college library) I could go back to work. Since it does not seem like bed rest is making a big difference. 
She would not even attempt to look at genitals when I asked. She said' I don't even attempt it this early. But, I will give it another shot when we go back on the 26th. I will attempt to upload my pictures. I think he/she looks like me :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Shelly glad your baby is doing good! Hope that hematoma shrinks by your next appointment :)

Had a scan today. Baby looked good..when the nurse checked the heartbeat the baby wasn't really moving around and the heartrate was 160. About 10 min later my dr came in and checked on the baby and this time the baby was moving around alot more but the heartrate was 145...normal? I thought it would be the other way around with the heartrate slower when the baby wasn't moving around much. Dr said everything looks good but I guess I'm just being paranoid!


----------



## mama d

shellyinstl said:


> So the good news first. Baby is doing great. Heart 156 bpm and measuring right on target size wise and was wiggleing around.
> Hematoma has gotten bigger. She said my uterus has gotten bigger in the last couple weeks also, so perpotion wise about the same. The doctor still does not seem worried he said he would be worried if the baby was not growing right. Infact he said since I do such an easy job and it's only part time ( I work in the college library) I could go back to work. Since it does not seem like bed rest is making a big difference.
> She would not even attempt to look at genitals when I asked. She said' I don't even attempt it this early. But, I will give it another shot when we go back on the 26th. I will attempt to upload my pictures. I think he/she looks like me :)

I'm sorry to hear that the hematoma has grown. When mine grew, that's when my doc put me on strict bedrest and it did the trick. I know that there are no studies to prove if bedrest works or not but I swear it does. Inactivity slows the bleeding and allows the clot to reabsorb it seems. Did you tell your doc that you weren't strictly following the bedrest? I only ask because you did mention that you had your last bleed after a day of shopping.


----------



## mama d

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Shelly glad your baby is doing good! Hope that hematoma shrinks by your next appointment :)
> 
> Had a scan today. Baby looked good..when the nurse checked the heartbeat the baby wasn't really moving around and the heartrate was 160. About 10 min later my dr came in and checked on the baby and this time the baby was moving around alot more but the heartrate was 145...normal? I thought it would be the other way around with the heartrate slower when the baby wasn't moving around much. Dr said everything looks good but I guess I'm just being paranoid!

Jolleygirl - I don't know much about the subject but I would be reassured knowing that the doctor said everything is normal. I do know that fetal heartrates can vary at different times of the day/different activity levels. But both of the rates you got are well within the normal range! I'd say your little one is just being a stinker!


----------



## Beemama321

Shelly and Jolley- Glad your babies are doing well in the scans!


----------



## pola17

Glad to know the beans are doing great Shelly and Jolley! 

Shelly, I'm sure in a few weeks that hematoma will disappear :winkwink:


----------



## Sooz

I wouldn't worry about the heart rate if its within normal parameters, so many things affect it and it naturally slows by gestation too.

Shelley I hope your hematoma starts to shrink soon.


This weeks bump-

https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/2013-02-07213329.jpg


----------



## twinkletots

Aww, cute sooz. I think it grew a bit since last time u posted a pic? We have same due date.
Glad to hear about scans going well and hoping that haematoma goes the hell away asap


----------



## Sooz

I think its moved up a bit, baby is higher under the doppler for sure.

15 weeks tomorrow for us!


----------



## pola17

Sooz, your bump is adorable! I wish mine looked like that! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Cute bump sooz!! :)


----------



## mac1979

I've noticed that the day after DH and I DTD, around 3 pm ( same time every day after....its weird) when I wipe I have a snot like blob of cm. It is milky/clear. Could this just be what is left from the night before even though I use the restroom right after?


----------



## Mattsgirl

Yea I get that too. And its only on the days we DTD and the next day. And I use the bathroom right after too. I've always just figured it was left over stuff from that.


----------



## mac1979

It is just weird I never had it before getting pregnant.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks girls :) yea I shouldn't worry since its within the normal range and the Dr said everything looked good. Just one of those paranoid moments! Haha


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Cute bump sooz! :)


----------



## Mattsgirl

Finally Second Trimester!!!!

14 week bump! you see it through my clothes and tell its a bump! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130207_140922.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20130207_141233.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20130207_141305.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So cute mattsgirl!! I love bump pics :) Mine for 15 weeks is sunday


----------



## shellyinstl

mama d said:


> shellyinstl said:
> 
> 
> So the good news first. Baby is doing great. Heart 156 bpm and measuring right on target size wise and was wiggleing around.
> Hematoma has gotten bigger. She said my uterus has gotten bigger in the last couple weeks also, so perpotion wise about the same. The doctor still does not seem worried he said he would be worried if the baby was not growing right. Infact he said since I do such an easy job and it's only part time ( I work in the college library) I could go back to work. Since it does not seem like bed rest is making a big difference.
> She would not even attempt to look at genitals when I asked. She said' I don't even attempt it this early. But, I will give it another shot when we go back on the 26th. I will attempt to upload my pictures. I think he/she looks like me :)
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that the hematoma has grown. When mine grew, that's when my doc put me on strict bedrest and it did the trick. I know that there are no studies to prove if bedrest works or not but I swear it does. Inactivity slows the bleeding and allows the clot to reabsorb it seems. Did you tell your doc that you weren't strictly following the bedrest? I only ask because you did mention that you had your last bleed after a day of shopping.Click to expand...

No, I did not tell him I went shopping a couple times I guess I should have. I still plan on taking it easy. Most of my activity comes from attending classes and I already dropped two classes and had the other three switched to online. I work with a bunch of "seasoned" ladies and believe me I will probably be less mobile there than I am at home. If I have anymore heavy bleeds I might reconsider, but I got to get out of this house even if it is just a few hours three times a week to gossip with some old ladies. :)


----------



## shellyinstl

See don't SHE look like her Mommy? I can't get the pic any bigger sorry.
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Barhanita

Cute bumps everyone!!

Sooz, I am kinda obligated to work. I mean, I can take a disability leave, but then I won't be able to take time off after the baby comes, so I have to prioritize. But you are right! Today I am staying home, and it is soooo much easier... I can just lay and try to eat anything from the fridge. And the bathroom with no other people is just here. It's like heaven!

I enrolled into that program I mentioned yesterday. I went and spoke to them, they evaluated my depression at 22/30. They take people starting at 12/30, so it looks like I really need to get in. I will be coming 4 days a week for 4 hours. It is a mixed group of women with prenatal and postpartum depression. They convince you to eat, do all kinds of therapy and help to deal with depression, as well as HG. The reviews are saw is amazing. And with my insurance it's absolutely free! So I will have to work on weekends and evenings, but I think it worth it.

Tomorrow I am seeing my ObGyn. She will test me for dehydration, and I might have to go to ER to get some fluids. Hopefully, not. But now I am taking action, so hopefully things will get better.

Girl with doppler, can you find your babies and listen to them for more then a few seconds? The next second after I hear the heartbeat, the baby "swims away". I suspect he/she doesn't like the doppler.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Barhanita glad to hear you are starting the program! It seems like it's really doing to help :)

I use my doppler only for a few seconds because I don't want to over-use it, but also baby moves away and I try to find him-her again!


----------



## shellyinstl

For all of you having trouble sleeping here ya go. 
https://www.pbs.org/thebuddha/


Oh did I mention I am going to need an 800-1000 word essay from each of you.

If your a buddist I appoligize, but it realy is quite boring atleast the first ten minutes I have managed to get passed. I am in a uniquely good mood today. I got over my initial freight over the growing hematoma and imagining it swallowing my baby whole. Realy spending some time talking to the dr. made me fell way better. He says the hematoma realy is small about the size of a grape insted of the watermelon I pictured, Hey it looks bigger on the u/s. Anyway.... Since my son (he's 20) moved back home in Dec. he has just about taken over my cell phone. I used it earlier to take a picture of the U/S picture to send to my sisters and was trying to pull it up from icloud so I could post a bigger one on here and, what do you think I saw in my pictures? Let's just say he for sure has all the boy parts. I know he's 20 but, I am still his mom and it's MY PHONE. Sorry if this is TMI but, I would die before I tell people I actualy know "hey, I saw my sons' penis today". So do you guys think I should pretend I never saw it? Or talk to him about it? And yes I deleted it. But I am scared for life


----------



## Barhanita

Shelly, I would just ignore it. If he asks - say you saw it and deleted it. I don't think there is a point in discussing it.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha Good luck on that Shelly..I don't know what I would do lol

I bought some prego pops today and wow I love them..they're my new fav thing!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I called then prego pops but actually they're called preggie pops! Hahaha


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Attached is our scan pic from yesterday! I might be a bit biased, but I think he/she is the cutest little bubba ever! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







scan0004.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mac1979

Shelly, I would just tell him to delete any pictures he wouldn't want you to see in the future. It lets him know what you saw, but shouldn't embarrass him as much.


----------



## shellyinstl

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Attached is our scan pic from yesterday! I might be a bit biased, but I think he/she is the cutest little bubba ever! :cloud9:

Yes Yes very cute, ALMOST as cute as mine (but I might be a little biased as well).


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

shellyinstl said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Attached is our scan pic from yesterday! I might be a bit biased, but I think he/she is the cutest little bubba ever! :cloud9:
> 
> Yes Yes very cute, ALMOST as cute as mine (but I might be a little biased as well).Click to expand...

Yours is adorable as well!


----------



## bella21

adorable pics ladies!! your little ones are beautiful :flower: 

Shelly I would probably just let it go too if i were you :)

Were getting a HUUUGEE storm here in PA tomorrow...12-16 inches of snow...chances of power outages...ughh I'm praying I don't have to go into work!!


----------



## mama d

Stay safe, Bella! I heard its going to be a big one!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Cute scans ladies!!

Shelly I don't know what I would do, maybe ignore it or say something like what mac said so you don't embarrass him so much!? That is so awkward :sicko:


----------



## more babies

Good luck to everyone up here that has to deal with this storm! We have blizzard warnings here and are expected at least 2 feet of snow.. possibly more. I'm not hating the idea of having an excuse to just relax all day though! :haha: Just hoping to keep the power on more then anything!


----------



## more babies

I love everyone's bump pictures and am a little jealous too! I am 14 weeks today and still don't have any sign of a bump. I mean its nice to still be fitting into all my clothes but I think I'm just dying to feel and look pregnant! However I didn't show with my other two for a long time so I guess I shouldn't be expecting any different with this one.


----------



## mac1979

Good luck and power to those in the storm. We has almost 16 inches overnight here a couple months ago. Our house had power and we took in my MIL and 2 friends' families (w/ babies) who all lost power. Talk about a full house.


----------



## pola17

wow mac, you´ll have quite a day! :wacko:

I saw some cute pics, congrats ladies!!

Shelly, during my teenage/ early adult days, I would have prefered my parents to ignore the topic! :haha: Hope that helps!


----------



## pola17

bella!!! Good luck with the storm! Hope you can skip work! :flower:


----------



## readynwilling

i did the gender predictor thing that Celtic posted a couple days ago... HR 156, 15w 0d, Predicted a BOY

15 more days till i find out! (hopefully). J did not co-operate on 2 U/S at 20 weeks so i had to book a private one to find out. luckily 3 times was the charm!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I am at home today too because of the storm, we're getting about 30 cm here, decided not to chance it. 

Thanks for all the nice comments re the scan photo, we are so excited.

Shelly, I would ignore the photo too, that would be an awkward conversation I'm sure...

Exciting results Ready! You were hoping for a boy this time right?


----------



## readynwilling

yep Mrs Eddie FX for a boy!

HOLY SNOW Its craziness out there. hoping it slows soon!


----------



## pola17

Freaking out!
A colleague called to inform us, her baby has had measles all this time!
Im sure I had it as a kid, but Im not sure... do you think there´s any chance of danger? :cry:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey every one I have missed loads :wacko: been so busy and sooo tired 

OOH have another gender test thing for fun of course :) found this thread here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...d-wives-tales-gender-prediction-test-try.html

You will need the AGE and the MONTH when you conceived your Baby...
For example: 20 (age) and 7 (month of July)= BOY (EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH)



ð ODD AGE with ODD MONTH= GIRL
ð EVEN AGE with EVEN MONTH= GIRL
ð EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH= BOY
ð ODD AGE with EVEN MONTH= BOY


so 38 me and november 11 = girl :shrug:

strangely enough its been right on all my other babies :shock:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Freaking out!
> A colleague called to inform us, her baby has had measles all this time!
> Im sure I had it as a kid, but Im not sure... do you think there´s any chance of danger? :cry:

Ring your doctor, I know here they check immunity may be!! or ask your mom if you were injected against it. I hope her baby is ok were you in any contact with the baby does mom have it now as well. 
big :hugs:


----------



## shellyinstl

pola17 said:


> Freaking out!
> A colleague called to inform us, her baby has had measles all this time!
> Im sure I had it as a kid, but Im not sure... do you think there´s any chance of danger? :cry:

I agree with celtic CALL THE DOCTOR! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Thanks girls... of course the first thing I did was to contact my OB/GYN a.s.a.p, unfortunately he didnt answer, so I sent him a message through whatsapp..
Also I rang to the office of who was my pedriat (I didnt know he was still alive), and his nurse asked me to call back.. she´s checking all shots I had when I was a baby...
let´s cross fingers!

And celtic, this time I got boy! :haha: These games are fun!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Thanks girls... of course the first thing I did was to contact my OB/GYN a.s.a.p, unfortunately he didnt answer, so I sent him a message through whatsapp..
> Also I rang to the office of who was my pedriat (I didnt know he was still alive), and his nurse asked me to call back.. she´s checking all shots I had when I was a baby...
> let´s cross fingers!
> 
> And celtic, this time I got boy! :haha: These games are fun!

freaky!!! hmmm LOL tell me 11 is the month so odd number how many years young are you :) 

I hope they ring you back soon :hugs:


----------



## mama d

CelticNiamh said:


> Hey every one I have missed loads :wacko: been so busy and sooo tired
> 
> OOH have another gender test thing for fun of course :) found this thread here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...d-wives-tales-gender-prediction-test-try.html
> 
> You will need the AGE and the MONTH when you conceived your Baby...
> For example: 20 (age) and 7 (month of July)= BOY (EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH)
> 
> 
> 
> ð ODD AGE with ODD MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with EVEN MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH= BOY
> ð ODD AGE with EVEN MONTH= BOY
> 
> 
> so 38 me and november 11 = girl :shrug:
> 
> strangely enough its been right on all my other babies :shock:


Me = 32, November = 11 : BOY

I am really feeling like it's a boy lately, too. I've had 2 dreams about it being a boy, too.


----------



## mac1979

I'm 33 and I conceived in November so it says girl, along with all of the other predictors I have done. Which is what I am hoping for.


----------



## mac1979

So I am cuddled with my dog and trying to nap and I swear I felt my baby move.


----------



## pola17

Im 28, Celtic! :haha: Thats why I got boy!

My OB/GYN texted me back by just saying "just stay away from her"... thats it?
My sis thinks we got a shot against it in 1994, but we´re not sure!


----------



## MzMcCray

We had our gender scan its a GIRL: ) MAKENNA GRACE.... Sorry haven't been on my mil is in the hospital having triple heart bypass on monday... I tried to read as much as I could has anyone else found out


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I did the gender test....I was 26 when I conceived and it was in November so mine is Boy. I feel like mine is a boy so guess we will see :D


----------



## more babies

Mzmccrazy congrats! That's so exciting you've already found out!! I LOVE the name you chosen!! Also, sorry to hear about your MIL.


----------



## mac1979

MzMcCray said:


> We had our gender scan its a GIRL: ) MAKENNA GRACE.... Sorry haven't been on my mil is in the hospital having triple heart bypass on monday... I tried to read as much as I could has anyone else found out

Yeah for girls!! I love the name Makenna.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Congrats MzMcray!!! How exciting! That is a cute name too! :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

MzMcray how far along are you? And hope your MIL recovers quick


----------



## more babies

I got boy for the first gender test you put up and girl for the date one. Hoping for a boy though! Still have a month before finding out.


----------



## MzMcCray

Thanks :) Jolley Im 14 weeks 3 days


----------



## Barhanita

Celtic, I am very sorry but 38 is an even number. So a boy for you?

With this one I am predicted a girl, but all the other ones say a boy. Well, I turned an even age just a few days after I conceived, I don't know if it counts.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Cool! :D I'm 13 weeks so I hope I can fin out soon!


----------



## MzMcCray

JOLLEY we had a private scan done we go back march 6th 18 weeks 2 days for the scan with the doctor


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> So I am cuddled with my dog and trying to nap and I swear I felt my baby move.

I have felt some movement all ready as well :thumbup:



MzMcCray said:


> We had our gender scan its a GIRL: ) MAKENNA GRACE.... Sorry haven't been on my mil is in the hospital having triple heart bypass on monday... I tried to read as much as I could has anyone else found out

was it a scan 14 weeks is still nub :happydance: how cool lovely name, hope your MIL recovers 



Barhanita said:


> Celtic, I am very sorry but 38 is an even number. So a boy for you?
> 
> With this one I am predicted a girl, but all the other ones say a boy. Well, I turned an even age just a few days after I conceived, I don't know if it counts.

OMG I did it again!!! :dohh::dohh: I am 37 not 38 :shrug: can I blame my hormones and pregnancy brain!! 

go with the age at time of conception? hope your feeling good as well :hugs:

Pola well that was crappy advice :dohh: Here in Ireland we are injected against it as babies and get a top up in school to be extra sure. 

Im loving all the guessing as to what I am having, I am ok with what ever I have though boy or girl :flower:

I told my kids tonight they are beyond excited very happy it was lovely to see thier faces phew though!! now to tell the inlaws gulp :winkwink:


----------



## bella21

aww Mzmcray congrats on your precious little girl!!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Congrats on the little girl.

I finally have my scan date. March 13th!! I can't wait, I'm gonna go crazy!!
DH beat me to the first baby buy. His family is MAJOR Alabama college football fans! Like crazy fans! He foud a bib that says Lil' Bama Fan and couldn't resist. It's so cute though. So now I must find something!!

I'm so jealous of you ladies that have felt your babies move already. That must be incredible!


----------



## pola17

Celtic, it turns out I DID get a shot back in 1994 *phew* I can breathe again!
Thanks for the advice! :hugs:

Mzmccray, congrats on the girl, and hope your mil gets well soon!!

I have a control scan tomorrow... Will ask if they can pretty please do a gender scan by 16 weeks? :haha:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Mzmcray, congrats on the little girl! Beautiful name you've chosen. I wish your MIL a fast recovery.

Mattsgirl, that's cute! My DH was the first one to buy something for the baby as well. :)

I'm jealous too! I want to feel baby move. I have my next apt on Tuesday, was originally scheduled for Wenesday but was changed. I can't wait! Hoping I can see cupcake again soon.


----------



## JenzyKY

Pola I'm glad you got a MMR shot. Here it was required when I went to school. Who knows if it still is since people are refusing vaccines and letting irradicated diseases come back. I didn't know measles was still around! Scary!


----------



## pola17

Yeah! In Ecuador it become mandatory, but after I was born. When I was 10, the ministry of health went to every school to give free shots. Now I remember being the first of my class, and when I left the nursery, I told everyone it was painful to scare them! :haha:


----------



## JenzyKY

Haha mean pola!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Celtic, it turns out I DID get a shot back in 1994 *phew* I can breathe again!
> Thanks for the advice! :hugs:
> 
> Mzmccray, congrats on the girl, and hope your mil gets well soon!!
> 
> I have a control scan tomorrow... Will ask if they can pretty please do a gender scan by 16 weeks? :haha:

yay happy dance phew you did not need the worry of that :)


----------



## pola17

Thanks, chica! :hugs: What a scare!


----------



## amethyst77

That's good news Pola.

I have a scan tomorrow :happydance:
x


----------



## pola17

Thanks!!! :hugs:
I have a scan tomorrow morning, too!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Barhanita

MzMcCray said:


> We had our gender scan its a GIRL: ) MAKENNA GRACE.... Sorry haven't been on my mil is in the hospital having triple heart bypass on monday... I tried to read as much as I could has anyone else found out

Congrats on your girl!!


----------



## amethyst77

Hope it goes well too, Pola xx


----------



## Barhanita

good luck with scans! I am having another ObGyn appointment in half hour.


----------



## amethyst77

Hope that goes well Barhanita x


----------



## shellyinstl

MzMcCray said:


> We had our gender scan its a GIRL: ) MAKENNA GRACE.... Sorry haven't been on my mil is in the hospital having triple heart bypass on monday... I tried to read as much as I could has anyone else found out

:happydance: for girl! I can't wait till I can find out.


----------



## readynwilling

the brazilians old wives tale was correct with my DD and predicts a boy this time :wohoo: 

Congrats on the little girl MzMcCray


----------



## bella21

good luck with all your scans tomorrow ladies!! hope to see some beautiful pics ! :)

snows coming down pretty good here! got out of work early its nice to relax on a friday night !


----------



## Crystal5483

Bella I'm in MA... Snows been slowly coming down all day. Winds are kicking up and the governor declared a driving ban after 4PM - if caught driving you gave up to $500 fine or a year in prison!


----------



## bella21

omg crystal thats crazy!! I kinda wish they would have that here though!! people drive crazy in this weather ill never understand it! i don't want to leave my house when theres snow on the roads lol. how much snow are you guys supposed to get? were 6-10 here!


----------



## Crystal5483

We are in the major belt! 18-24"


----------



## Crystal5483

And they haven't had a driving ban since the blizzard of 78!


----------



## mac1979

Crystal5483 said:


> And they haven't had a driving ban since the blizzard of 78!

I'm sure they used the driving ban to keep idiots who say "I can drive in this" off of the road. Some people are stupid like that. We had about 14 inches fall overnight just a week before Christmas and idiots were out driving in it. I can't feel too sorry for people who choose to go out in that kind of weather and get stuck.


----------



## bella21

good luck with all that snow crystal haha I'm happy with our 6-10 lol

mac i really couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## Crystal5483

I raced Autocross for six years. I was a top ten driver and top among the ladies. And I've driven front wheel, rear wheel, and all wheel drive. And I won't go out in it. 

Unless it was an absolute emergency. I bought all my necessities and craving foods last night. And we are ready with flashlights etc from Hurricane Sandy. So yeah I'm staying put :)


----------



## bella21

oh thats awesome you raced autocross! that had to be so much fun! 

and good call preparing :thumbup:


----------



## mac1979

Good idea Crystal, I was watching the coverage on CNN, it looks pretty but it would stink to live in it. 

I was just wondering how horrible it would be to go into labor on a night like that.


----------



## Crystal5483

Yea it was a lot of fun. I miss it. But family started :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Mac that would be a night that I call an ambulance to come get me lol


----------



## bella21

haha mac that would suck!


----------



## Crystal5483

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/9EA5CBB4-35F2-4915-B751-28E442523EA9-72138-00000D618CF4EE60.jpg

That's my little grill. And it will be snowing until at least noon tomorrow and the hard stuff is just hitting.


----------



## bella21

wow thats crazy!! ours is still going strong too!


----------



## JenzyKY

Way too much snow for me!!!! This state would go in panic if that happened here!


----------



## bella21

lol jenzy when i lived in NC for a bit thats how they were ...1 inch of snow and everything would shut down. It didn't help they had 2 SMALL snow plows for the entire county either


----------



## JenzyKY

Old Navy's maternity clothes is 40% off right now... I don't need to order again... :haha:


----------



## bella21

oohhh might go check them out!


----------



## more babies

Nice picture crystal! I have yet to take any pictures. We easily have over a foot here so far. Problem is is that the snow is so wet and heavy then add the ridiculous winds on top of it. Our tree in the front yard has its branches touching the ground from the weight of the snow. So far the power has gone out for a minute twice but has came back on. Really hoping to keep it but not getting my hopes up with these winds. Good luck to everyone in the storm and stay safe!


----------



## CelticNiamh

wow keep safe in the snow!! oh and keep warm as well :flower:


----------



## Sooz

Congratulations on your little girl! :dance:

Good luck to those with scans today and I hope those of you with the snow are keeping safe.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

CelticNiamh said:


> Hey every one I have missed loads :wacko: been so busy and sooo tired
> 
> OOH have another gender test thing for fun of course :) found this thread here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...d-wives-tales-gender-prediction-test-try.html
> 
> You will need the AGE and the MONTH when you conceived your Baby...
> For example: 20 (age) and 7 (month of July)= BOY (EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH)
> 
> 
> 
> ð ODD AGE with ODD MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with EVEN MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH= BOY
> ð ODD AGE with EVEN MONTH= BOY
> 
> 
> so 38 me and november 11 = girl :shrug:
> 
> strangely enough its been right on all my other babies :shock:

22 and november is month 11= BOY!

Heartbeat test says GIRL! 

CONFUSING!!! My gender scan got moved a day, so now it's the 20th! Yay I can't wait! 



MzMcCray said:


> We had our gender scan its a GIRL: ) MAKENNA GRACE.... Sorry haven't been on my mil is in the hospital having triple heart bypass on monday... I tried to read as much as I could has anyone else found out

Congratulations on team :pink: !!!!


I hope you all keep safe and warm in the snow! :flower:

I had my monthly check yesterday and got to hear baby, uterus is up to my belly button and no longer retroverted and I have not gained any weight, not even the weight I lost. Doctor says it's fine since I am overweight already and that I am probably not going to gain much weight! 

Oh and 15 weeks today! Orange! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

Crystal: SNOW!!!!!! Can you believe the first time I touched snow was 2 years ago??!!
Before, every time I was on northern us or Europe during winter, by coincidence, it didn't snow on the days I was there! :haha:

And here on the top of some volcanoes we have snow, but when I'm steps away, I always faint because it's too high and there's little oxygen? :wacko:

I'm waiting for my scan *bites nails*


----------



## more babies

Just thought I'd share some snow pictures... its up over my knees when attempting to walk through it. Poor guy tried to make it out to the woods to go the bathroom :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2013-02-09_10-58-22_475.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 13









2013-02-09_10-58-47_799.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 15









2013-02-09_11-01-50_497.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pola17

Im done with the scan.. The tech was a young woman in no good mood. She said definitely at 14 and 16 weeks, you can tell the sex, but she won't do it, because in case of a mistake, she doesn't want us to blame her! :dohh:

When she measured the femur, we got the seated shot.... No penis whatsoever... In my excitement I said "no pipi!!! It's a girl, isn't it?!" she said "well yeah, mmm won't tell you, the scan is over!" and left pissed!!! 
I won't say we're team pink yet, as it was to quick and you know it's not reliable! Maybe we have a little mister in there, who didn't feel like showing the family jewels! :rofl:
I'm not sure she's printing that shot, she wasn't happy at all!


----------



## pola17

BTW, does any of you have a mioma? Mine is pressing the placenta :cry: if it hasn't grown, it means no danger, but I don't know what's gonna happen if it grew! :cry:


----------



## Beemama321

Mattsgirl said:


> Congrats on the little girl.
> 
> I finally have my scan date. March 13th!! I can't wait, I'm gonna go crazy!!
> DH beat me to the first baby buy. His family is MAJOR Alabama college football fans! Like crazy fans! He foud a bib that says Lil' Bama Fan and couldn't resist. It's so cute though. So now I must find something!!
> 
> I'm so jealous of you ladies that have felt your babies move already. That must be incredible!

Awesome. My FIL and MIL both work at University of Alabama and they always send us so much stuff. Cute :)


----------



## Beemama321

Congratulations on the baby girl MCCRAY!!:happydance:


----------



## Sooz

I have no idea what a mioma is, sorry. 

When will they tell you if its a girl for sure?


----------



## Beemama321

pola17 said:


> BTW, does any of you have a mioma? Mine is pressing the placenta :cry: if it hasn't grown, it means no danger, but I don't know what's gonna happen if it grew! :cry:

Sorry about the mioma. Hopefully it doesn't grow. I didn't read much about it affecting pregnancy too much....


----------



## pola17

Thanks! I'll compare later with previous scans! :/


----------



## Barhanita

Hey Pola. I am sorry for mioma (do you mean uterine fibroid?). And sorry for a bad tech.

Borr, yesterday was the first time I didn't go down in weight from the previous week. My doctor was very please, even though I am still very down from my normal weight and my bmi is too low.

Do you workout? With HG I absolutelly cannot, but I miss it so much. I used to run and swim and just move around so much. Now I just drive everywhere...


----------



## pola17

Thanks! It's mioma in Spanish, but when I googled I got myoma or fibroid! Lol, it's good to learn something new everyday!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:
 

> Thanks! It's mioma in Spanish, but when I googled I got myoma or fibroid! Lol, it's good to learn something new everyday!

Agh hope you told the girl doing the scan to go back to bed and get up on the right side LOL :haha:

I had to google with mioma was :flower:I think fibroid's, tend to grow in the first tri and remain the same size or shrink in second and thrid tri, I think it will mean more appointments for you and more scans to check it is not effecting the placenta and the baby. 

I saw a mum on one born every minute the USA version with a huge one they thought at first it was a huge baby, but all was well and she delived a healty baby her self! 

I think they can cause more pain in some cases, my friend had a few of them with her daughter and all was ok as well :) 

Hope you got some pictures love to see them x


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Thanks! I'll compare later with previous scans! :/

Dont worry if it is bigger, what I have read that is normal in first tri :hugs:

More Babies, wow fab pictures and love the boxer, say that was a fun trip out side for him :flower:


----------



## pola17

Lol you made me laugh with "ask her to go back to bed"!
I saw that episode too! She had a natural one but was in big pain and the baby was a boy?
I texted my OB/GYN to see what he says... He must be tired of me! :haha:
The tech didn't print the shot of the legs... We haven't told anyone that we think it's a girl, since it's too early and maybe didn't get the right a angle! :wacko:

So... How's your weekend so far? :flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

Hope it is a girl if that's what you want! It's so hard that early to be sure as they can look similar at 13 weeks. I won't trust any scan of mine until like 16 weeks. Guess I'm a bit scarred from when a friends baby when from being a Norah to a Jack. Hehe.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Freaking out a tad here. Was at lunch with my family when I went to the bathroom and had some weird discharge that freaked me out a bit, then I came home and went to check again and had a tiny bit of blood when I wiped. My OB isn't open today, and I am seeing them on Tuesday so idk if I should just wait until then if no further bleeding, or what. I feel like I am about to have a heart attack I am so worried right now...


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Barhanita I try to walk but I hate working out, I am not worried about my weight, I don't mind if I gain any, and baby will be fine if I don't gain much. I really hope you gain weight and start feeling better soon! :flower: I am glad to hear you are not losing any! :)

Pola I don't know anything about fibroids? I hope you can get another scan soon to confirm baby is a girl! Exciting! 

Rockandroll I would wait unless the bleeding got more intense, or maybe I would call on monday and see what they say, I am sorry you are going through that :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

I've had tons and tons of bleeding and all is good. It is scary. Are you cramping? If not its most likely ok. Do you have an OB triage to call? My hospital has a triage just for OB people with the labor and delivery unit. If you go to the ER it will be hours :(.


----------



## pola17

JenzyKY said:


> Hope it is a girl if that's what you want! It's so hard that early to be sure as they can look similar at 13 weeks. I won't trust any scan of mine until like 16 weeks. Guess I'm a bit scarred from when a friends baby when from being a Norah to a Jack. Hehe.

I'm 14 weeks! Im way too lazy to update my ticker! :haha:


----------



## pola17

RockNRollBaby said:


> Freaking out a tad here. Was at lunch with my family when I went to the bathroom and had some weird discharge that freaked me out a bit, then I came home and went to check again and had a tiny bit of blood when I wiped. My OB isn't open today, and I am seeing them on Tuesday so idk if I should just wait until then if no further bleeding, or what. I feel like I am about to have a heart attack I am so worried right now...

:hugs: sounds scary but I'm sure (well and I'm hoping, too!) everything's ok! :hugs:
Do you have crampings? Maybe you can go to the hospital?

Keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

My OB re confirmed what Celtic said! Fibroids tend to grow during first tri, but stay there during second and third tri!
He said we just have to keep an eye on it, as I maybe will require a c section! Ouch! :wacko:


----------



## shellyinstl

pola17 said:


> My OB re confirmed what Celtic said! Fibroids tend to grow during first tri, but stay there during second and third tri!
> He said we just have to keep an eye on it, as I maybe will require a c section! Ouch! :wacko:

Glad it's nothing sserious but, I know with my hematoma issue they say it's ok but I still worry.


----------



## shellyinstl

more babies said:


> Just thought I'd share some snow pictures... its up over my knees when attempting to walk through it. Poor guy tried to make it out to the woods to go the bathroom :haha:

Wow, I sure hope you don't have to go out.


----------



## shellyinstl

pola17 said:


> Im done with the scan.. The tech was a young woman in no good mood. She said definitely at 14 and 16 weeks, you can tell the sex, but she won't do it, because in case of a mistake, she doesn't want us to blame her! :dohh:
> 
> When she measured the femur, we got the seated shot.... No penis whatsoever... In my excitement I said "no pipi!!! It's a girl, isn't it?!" she said "well yeah, mmm won't tell you, the scan is over!" and left pissed!!!
> I won't say we're team pink yet, as it was to quick and you know it's not reliable! Maybe we have a little mister in there, who didn't feel like showing the family jewels! :rofl:
> I'm not sure she's printing that shot, she wasn't happy at all!

Kinda sounds like your team pink!


----------



## shellyinstl

RockNRollBaby said:


> Freaking out a tad here. Was at lunch with my family when I went to the bathroom and had some weird discharge that freaked me out a bit, then I came home and went to check again and had a tiny bit of blood when I wiped. My OB isn't open today, and I am seeing them on Tuesday so idk if I should just wait until then if no further bleeding, or what. I feel like I am about to have a heart attack I am so worried right now...

I would deffinetly call the doctor. I ahve had bleeding to but, I would for sure want to get it checked out especially if it continues or you have cramping.


----------



## shellyinstl

pola17 said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Hope it is a girl if that's what you want! It's so hard that early to be sure as they can look similar at 13 weeks. I won't trust any scan of mine until like 16 weeks. Guess I'm a bit scarred from when a friends baby when from being a Norah to a Jack. Hehe.
> 
> I'm 14 weeks! Im way too lazy to update my ticker! :haha:Click to expand...

Mine updates itself.


----------



## pola17

Shelly, I also had an hematoma, so we know well the concern never ends! :haha:

When will you get your hematoma checked again?


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> My OB re confirmed what Celtic said! Fibroids tend to grow during first tri, but stay there during second and third tri!
> He said we just have to keep an eye on it, as I maybe will require a c section! Ouch! :wacko:

:) I say he is thinking c Section if it keeps the placenta from moving away from the cervix but make him keep a good eye on it any way and hopefully it causes no problems 

oh yes it was a boy :) her fibroid was huge I did not think the baby would come out 

rocknrollbaby see how it goes tonight take it very easy drink loads of water if your really worried ring emergency or uour doctor monday big hugs I know how worring my spotting hss just stopped it started at 10 weeks


----------



## pola17

shellyinstl said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Hope it is a girl if that's what you want! It's so hard that early to be sure as they can look similar at 13 weeks. I won't trust any scan of mine until like 16 weeks. Guess I'm a bit scarred from when a friends baby when from being a Norah to a Jack. Hehe.
> 
> I'm 14 weeks! Im way too lazy to update my ticker! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine updates itself.Click to expand...

I didn't mean that update! :haha: since baby doesn't measure according LMP, I put the date of a scan, but on all scans (after that one), dates match... I'm actually 14+1. I have PCOS and since we're not sure when we conceived this baby, I found it a pain in my butt to change the ticker with new due dates! :haha:

Sorry for the confusion! :wacko:


----------



## pola17

Yes, Celtic! That episode! That poor woman had a very painful labor! :/


----------



## amethyst77

Hi ladies, 
Sorry I didn't get on earlier, have been with my family telling them the news :D 
Here is my lovely Flump
https://i48.tinypic.com/2cde645.jpg
Who was measuring 12 weeks exactly and has a good heartbeat. He or she was very wriggly and turned away from the scanner at one point. 
I blubbed a lot, so relieved and now very, very excited!!


----------



## amethyst77

Pols, glad scan was good but BOOOO to a grumpy sonographer! 
borr, glad your appointment went well x


----------



## pola17

Thanks! 
I giggled when I saw your scan pic! So, so, adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## pola17

Checked my results! The tech only printed 1 leg shot, the worst one! :haha: I know it's kinda blurry, but what do you guys think? :haha: 
https://s1290.photobucket.com/albums/b525/17pola/?action=view&current=A9C4BF50-8509-4C0A-ABE1-983392154D1C-2423-0000013AC4B970B6_zpsd6f540da.jpg&evt=user_media_share

You know what be funny? If at the end it turns out to be a boy! :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

Welcome to New England :) 

Madison climbed on top of my car with ease because there was so much snow surrounding it! 

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/DA3989C0-7616-48F1-8FEA-59E1DFD45E49-78274-00000E8E7ED12CA9.jpg
https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/A52D818B-9847-4694-BB73-BC29DA0A76E1-78274-00000E8E9C0B435B.jpg
https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/638E94A2-03D1-43D0-90AF-69C99CA485E8-78274-00000E8E8860FBB6.jpg
https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/7E021665-FCA9-497D-8A25-EDBDAED7A162-78274-00000E8E8FE6F3A2.jpg


----------



## pola17

Wow, so much snow!!! Purrrrr


----------



## shellyinstl

pola17 said:


> Shelly, I also had an hematoma, so we know well the concern never ends! :haha:
> 
> When will you get your hematoma checked again?

I don't go back till the 26th :(.


----------



## shellyinstl

Crystal5483 said:


> Welcome to New England :)
> 
> Madison climbed on top of my car with ease because there was so much snow surrounding it!
> 
> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/DA3989C0-7616-48F1-8FEA-59E1DFD45E49-78274-00000E8E7ED12CA9.jpg
> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/A52D818B-9847-4694-BB73-BC29DA0A76E1-78274-00000E8E9C0B435B.jpg
> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/638E94A2-03D1-43D0-90AF-69C99CA485E8-78274-00000E8E8860FBB6.jpg
> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/7E021665-FCA9-497D-8A25-EDBDAED7A162-78274-00000E8E8FE6F3A2.jpg

OMG! I hope you don't need to go anywhere cause it doesn't look like that car is moving anytime soon.


----------



## Crystal5483

My husband shoveled for three hours and cleared out both cars. He has work at 4am :( 

My snow pants didnt for but I worse then anyways and used a belly band and that didnt hold them up lol but tey stayed up enough


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Thank you ladies for the advice! I'm feeling much better now, I have been napping/just hanging out on the couch since the tiny bit of spotting and thankfully it hasn't happened since. I don't have any cramping, but am going to lay low for the next few days until my appointment unless I get a consistent bleed or cramps.


----------



## pola17

That good to know! :hugs: keep us posted!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Crystal5483 said:


> My husband shoveled for three hours and cleared out both cars. He has work at 4am :(
> 
> My snow pants didnt for but I worse then anyways and used a belly band and that didnt hold them up lol but tey stayed up enough

OOH ya could have ended up with a cold bum :winkwink: its hard now LOL we are in between normal clothes and maternity!! I had such a job finding something to wear today!! 



RockNRollBaby said:


> Thank you ladies for the advice! I'm feeling much better now, I have been napping/just hanging out on the couch since the tiny bit of spotting and thankfully it hasn't happened since. I don't have any cramping, but am going to lay low for the next few days until my appointment unless I get a consistent bleed or cramps.

Thats very good news!! glad there was no more :flower:

what a day!! seems my MS likes to hit me awful on the weekend :dohh: I was so bored to day as well but yet I did not want to go out at all my poor hubby had to put up with me moaning :haha:

How is every one else doing very quite in here today!!


----------



## Crystal5483

I don't feel like doing anything today. I'm downright tired and lazy with a massive headache. My sinuses are taking me for a spin big time now too.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Crystal5483 said:


> I don't feel like doing anything today. I'm downright tired and lazy with a massive headache. My sinuses are taking me for a spin big time now too.

mine as well esp in the mornings all blocked up and my face is painful as well, it eased through out the day though and I decided to not take any pain meds for it pain was not bad enough!! 

OOH Question!! 
MY god dam nipples are killing me! my right one more than the left seems the sore boobs really hitting me now :shrug: any one else? think I may need bigger bra's as well and non underwire ones :blush: I know should not be wearing them!! 

I had a look at Old Navy on line and they have lovely stuff! I picked out loads now to work how much it will cost to post to Ireland LOL 

another question, were are we all from I am in Ireland any one else :thumbup:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Rocknroll glad it's stopped :)

I know how you girls with the headaches feel..I have had a headache the past few days :/ in early pregnancy I had headaches and then haven't had them till recently. Is it normal to be getting headaches around 13 weeks when the hormones should be leveling out?

Celtic my boobs haven't been as sore anymore...I had some crazy left nipple pain like 2 weeks ago but not since! Hope yours feel been better!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Oh and I am in the United States in Utah :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Crystal5483 said:


> I don't feel like doing anything today. I'm downright tired and lazy with a massive headache. My sinuses are taking me for a spin big time now too.




JolleyGirl86 said:


> Rocknroll glad it's stopped :)
> 
> I know how you girls with the headaches feel..I have had a headache the past few days :/ in early pregnancy I had headaches and then haven't had them till recently. Is it normal to be getting headaches around 13 weeks when the hormones should be leveling out?
> 
> Celtic my boobs haven't been as sore anymore...I had some crazy left nipple pain like 2 weeks ago but not since! Hope yours feel been better!

oh hope my nipple pain goes! I wonder if it is a delayed response to weaning my 23 month old:shrug:

Yea it is normal to get them still, they do ease and should be gone by 15 weeks at the latest :thumbup: well speaking from past experiences :flower:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

CelticNiamh said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> I don't feel like doing anything today. I'm downright tired and lazy with a massive headache. My sinuses are taking me for a spin big time now too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Rocknroll glad it's stopped :)
> 
> I know how you girls with the headaches feel..I have had a headache the past few days :/ in early pregnancy I had headaches and then haven't had them till recently. Is it normal to be getting headaches around 13 weeks when the hormones should be leveling out?
> 
> Celtic my boobs haven't been as sore anymore...I had some crazy left nipple pain like 2 weeks ago but not since! Hope yours feel been better!Click to expand...
> 
> oh hope my nipple pain goes! I wonder if it is a delayed response to weaning my 23 month old:shrug:
> 
> Yea it is normal to get them still, they do ease and should be gone by 15 weeks at the latest :thumbup: well speaking from past experiences :flower:Click to expand...

Yea nipple pain sucks! I hated it, it felt like my nipple was on fire! :wacko:
Glad the headaches should be easing soon too cause I hate them! Haha


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Come to think of it my boobs have been itchy...dunno if that's a pregnancy symptom or not haha


----------



## twinkletots

Wow to the snow, that is a lot!!
Yes to the headaches and sore itchy boobs. And mine are enormous and fit in to no underwear.
So today I survived my four year olds birthday party and a visit from the inlaws. I feel like I deserve a medal and some tranquilisers


----------



## Sooz

My boobs are still absolutely killing me and DD seems hell bent on hitting them all the time which makes me yelp!

We've got a thin covering of snow here now. There was more this morning which the rain washed away but now its back.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Does the phrase '' I could cut glass with my nipples'' :haha: I do remember putting cotton wool pads in my bra in past pregnancys 
oh and itchy sometimes as well!!

no snow here, rain all day long though 

twinkletots your a brave woman :thumbup: hope your relaxing now! 

my 23 month old so cute he points at the tickers with baby and says look mama baby,then for the ones with the fruit he goes look mama yumm :haha: very cute


----------



## Sooz

Aww Celtic, that's so sweet. My daughter is obsessed with the scan picture, she walks about clutching it to her chest and hugging it. She also presses it to my bump. She's at such a lovely age.


----------



## twinkletots

Aww that's cute Celtic. Also hearing you on the cutting glass comment. My dh thought it would be a good idea to give one a tweak the other night and I nearly hit the roof. I swore out loud involuntarily. These boobs are not for playing with I can tell you.


----------



## twinkletots

Aww cute too sooz. This is why we are doing all this nonsense again.these cute wee kiddy things are just to die for


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> Aww Celtic, that's so sweet. My daughter is obsessed with the scan picture, she walks about clutching it to her chest and hugging it. She also presses it to my bump. She's at such a lovely age.

AGH that so cute as well :flower:



twinkletots said:


> Aww that's cute Celtic. Also hearing you on the cutting glass comment. My dh thought it would be a good idea to give one a tweak the other night and I nearly hit the roof. I swore out loud involuntarily. These boobs are not for playing with I can tell you.

hell no!! I was the same this morning when my DH thought he could tweak my nipples!! not if you want to live mate :haha: poor guy LOL


----------



## Crystal5483

DH is obsessed since they've been bigger. If I say they hurt or are sore he asks if I want him to massage them... What a dope!


----------



## pola17

Celtic, my nipples are killing me too!
Every time I take off my bra, theres a little suffering in there! :haha:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> Does the phrase '' I could cut glass with my nipples'' :haha: I do remember putting cotton wool pads in my bra in past pregnancys
> oh and itchy sometimes as well!!
> 
> no snow here, rain all day long though
> 
> twinkletots your a brave woman :thumbup: hope your relaxing now!
> 
> my 23 month old so cute he points at the tickers with baby and says look mama baby,then for the ones with the fruit he goes look mama yumm :haha: very cute

Awwwww so sweet! :cloud9:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Everyone's boobs sound like they're still really sore...mine arent anymore. Hope that's normal that mine aren't :|

Your ladies kids all sound so cute :D


----------



## Barhanita

Joley, mine are not sore anymore either.


----------



## Crystal5483

Mine really aren't. Nips more sensitive than anything and only like if I run into furniture.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Crystal5483 said:


> Mine really aren't. Nips more sensitive than anything and only like if I run into furniture.

The same thing for me, only when I bump them they hurt.... Bras are really uncomfortable tough, I must confess I haven't wore one in over a month, I just wear those tank tops with support underneath my shirts :blush: My boobs aren't that big so you can't really tell thank god, I do not like bras anymore!!


----------



## bella21

my boobs are still really sore too!! and my nipples! and they itch!! i was hoping the boob pain would be gone by now!!

I've also been having headaches recently! had maybe 1 in early days but in the past week I've had like 3...i thought that was kinda weird too!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Ok good glad I'm not the only one! Haha

I have had quite a bit of cramping this week...ugh I hate it >_<


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bella I've just had the headaches...no fun!


----------



## mama d

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Everyone's boobs sound like they're still really sore...mine arent anymore. Hope that's normal that mine aren't :|
> 
> Your ladies kids all sound so cute :D

Jolley - mine never were...no worries!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

mama d said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone's boobs sound like they're still really sore...mine arent anymore. Hope that's normal that mine aren't :|
> 
> Your ladies kids all sound so cute :D
> 
> Jolley - mine never were...no worries!Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs:
It's weird how some women get really sore boobs during pregnancy and others don't...shows everyone's pregnancies are different!


----------



## shellyinstl

Hi ladies, Hope you all are doing good. I had a quiet weekend at home. I had a little more bleeding today, it wasn't much at all but still worriesome. I think my dh worries about it to even though he trys to act tough. I was in the kitchen and felt the blood come out so I went into the master bath. He came in the room and I ask him to get me clean undies and he ask if I was bleeding again and if it was alot. I could tell by the sound of his voice he was worried to. I just wish it would go away and stay away.


----------



## JenzyKY

My boobs don't really hurt. Maybe every once in a while and nothing severe.


----------



## preggomomma

JenzyKY said:


> My boobs don't really hurt. Maybe every once in a while and nothing severe.

u r due one day after me :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

my boobs did not hurt much at the start only every now and then lol they got me good yesterday seem to be a little better to day though so far any way! 

Shelly are you going to let your doc know about the bleeding hopefully it means its shrinking


----------



## JenzyKY

preggomomma said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> My boobs don't really hurt. Maybe every once in a while and nothing severe.
> 
> u r due one day after me :)Click to expand...

Yeah! You are going to have your hands full with 3 tiny kids! Props to you!! Not sure I could do it!


----------



## Sooz

My boobs didn't hurt at all, ever in my first pregnancy. They're my only seriously different symptom.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

shellyinstl said:


> Hi ladies, Hope you all are doing good. I had a quiet weekend at home. I had a little more bleeding today, it wasn't much at all but still worriesome. I think my dh worries about it to even though he trys to act tough. I was in the kitchen and felt the blood come out so I went into the master bath. He came in the room and I ask him to get me clean undies and he ask if I was bleeding again and if it was alot. I could tell by the sound of his voice he was worried to. I just wish it would go away and stay away.

Shelly I hope the bleeding stops!! So awful and scary :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

My nipples have been really sensitive. DH always touches them when we DTD, which got me going pre-pregnancy, now it hurts so I had to tell him they are off limits, and he understands.

Have any of you ladies had insomnia? I have had one full night of sleep after the last 8 nights, this stinks. To top it off I have to take my dog to the vet today, he had weird white discharge coming from his eye yesterday and just wanted cuddles, poor little guy.


----------



## setarei

Aww Mac I'm sorry about the pup. Hope it ends up being something simple.

shelly, I know how scary bleeding is since mine hasn't stopped either. When's your next appointment?

As for insomnia, I have it too. What is it about the hours between 2-5am that make it impossible to sleep????


----------



## pola17

Mac, I hope your dog is good!! One suffers when the 4 legged buddies are sick! :(
As for your question, I haven't had insomnia, maybe you're concerned about something?


----------



## Beemama321

Wow, as always I wake up to pages of posts! Love it.

I live in the United States in Arizona... 

My nipples aren't really as sore anymore, just slightly and only if I push on them. They do get itchy sometimes, and did with my other pregnancies too. But a few times it has felt like a sharp needle was going right through my nipple, ouch!!!! Thank goodness that's only happened a handful of times. 

So ,new symptom for me. My bottom HURTS!!! Like butt muscles/tailbone. Really bad, like I fell on my butt really hard the day before. It kept me up all night with this dull achy pain. Unbearable almost. Looked it up and it's a symptom many pregnant women experience. Any of you? The only relief I've found is to completely freeze my butt with ice so all I feel is numbness. :cry:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats on the girl MzMcCray!

Mac, sorry to hear about your puppy, its awful and stressful when pets are under the weather, I'm sure all will be well. 

Crystal, it looks like you got more snow than we did and we got A LOT! Looks like your DD had fun at least. 

Shelly, sorry to hear that you are still bleeding. I hope it stops soon. :hugs:

Like most of you, am also dealing with sore boobs and nipples, (though not as bad as they were in the beginning). I bought a sleeping bra this weekend, which really helps as they used to really bother me first thing in the morning. 

Also went maternity clothes shopping which was quite fun! Wanted to stock up on a few items as I have a feeling I will start needing them in a few weeks. I already wore a pair of jeans yesterday and they were SO comfortable, (I may never go back to regular pants):haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Quick question, for those of you who have felt movement already in this pregnancy (or past ones), what does it feel like? I thought I felt something on the weekend but figured I was too early to feel anything yet...


----------



## preggomomma

went and got my 15 week ultrasound today :) everything is good :) i also went ahead and and did my glucose test and that was gr8 :)


----------



## more babies

mac1979 said:


> Have any of you ladies had insomnia? I have had one full night of sleep after the last 8 nights, this stinks. To top it off I have to take my dog to the vet today, he had weird white discharge coming from his eye yesterday and just wanted cuddles, poor little guy.

YES!! This has bee my biggest issue! Its horrible and I keep hoping it'll get better but so far nothing. I can fall right to sleep but after a short period of time I'm up all night. I don't know what to do about it and feel like if I could just get some decent sleep I would be feeling pretty good all around.. but it never happens..

Also, good luck with your dog. That's always stressful when pets have something wrong with them.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

For those with insomnia, try reading a book! That usually puts me right back to sleep. Which speaking of books, what is everyones favorite pregnancy books? My nipples seem to be less sensitive then they were, but they are still sensitive.

Mac, hope your dog feels better!

Preggo, awesome news about your ultrasound!


----------



## preggomomma

RockNRollBaby said:


> For those with insomnia, try reading a book! That usually puts me right back to sleep. Which speaking of books, what is everyones favorite pregnancy books? My nipples seem to be less sensitive then they were, but they are still sensitive.
> 
> Mac, hope your dog feels better!
> 
> Preggo, awesome news about your ultrasound!

thanx :) my avi is my new ultrasound :)


----------



## wannabeprego

I had my ultrasound today at my OB's appointment and I have video of my ultrasound and lots of pics if anyone wants to take a peek at my journal. :thumbup: Both babies look great, are very active and had heart beats flickering away. The ultrasound video is really neat because you can see the babies moving!!:thumbup:

Here is a link to my journal page with the video and pics. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...asound-pics-video-p-49-a-49.html#post25390283


----------



## Dragonfly

My next scan after the one at 11 weeks is in April, seems ages away to me.


----------



## preggomomma

wannabeprego said:


> I had my ultrasound today at my OB's appointment and I have video of my ultrasound and lots of pics if anyone wants to take a peek at my journal. :thumbup: Both babies look great, are very active and had heart beats flickering away. The ultrasound video is really neat because you can see the babies moving!!:thumbup:
> 
> Here is a link to my journal page with the video and pics.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...asound-pics-video-p-49-a-49.html#post25390283

congrats girly :) glad everything is going good


----------



## bella21

bee mama the butt thing happened to me a couple weeks ago haha...it only lasted a couple day havnt felt it since but it was so sore to even walk!!


----------



## bella21

wannabe beautiful pics!! havnt got to watch the video yet but i will when i have an extra second!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mac I hope your dog feels better soon! :flower:



preggomomma said:


> went and got my 15 week ultrasound today :) everything is good :) i also went ahead and and did my glucose test and that was gr8 :)

Yay! Great news! :happydance:



Beemama321 said:


> Wow, as always I wake up to pages of posts! Love it.
> 
> I live in the United States in Arizona...
> 
> My nipples aren't really as sore anymore, just slightly and only if I push on them. They do get itchy sometimes, and did with my other pregnancies too. But a few times it has felt like a sharp needle was going right through my nipple, ouch!!!! Thank goodness that's only happened a handful of times.
> 
> So ,new symptom for me. My bottom HURTS!!! Like butt muscles/tailbone. Really bad, like I fell on my butt really hard the day before. It kept me up all night with this dull achy pain. Unbearable almost. Looked it up and it's a symptom many pregnant women experience. Any of you? The only relief I've found is to completely freeze my butt with ice so all I feel is numbness. :cry:

I had the problem with the butt a few weeks ago too! It was so painful, hurt to go up and down stair and just to sit or lay down! It felt like I had worked out my butt really intensely! 



wannabeprego said:


> I had my ultrasound today at my OB's appointment and I have video of my ultrasound and lots of pics if anyone wants to take a peek at my journal. :thumbup: Both babies look great, are very active and had heart beats flickering away. The ultrasound video is really neat because you can see the babies moving!!:thumbup:
> 
> Here is a link to my journal page with the video and pics.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...asound-pics-video-p-49-a-49.html#post25390283

Yay! Those pictures are great! Glad to hear everything went good! :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Loads to catch up on, but I hope you will forgive me for not replying straigt away as I am more than freaking out now, 
so DH and I had fun yesterday for the first time in weeks!!! I was to scared after my spotting actually I will freak out if I have any more :cry: but today went to the loo TMI alert!!! but have a huge glob of gelly like mucus like the plug no bood and it was clear!!! but any one else have any thing similar!!! 
I have lost mucus plug in my past pregnancys and it was thick lumps of white gelly stuff and did not stop till labour started

sorry for the all about me post!!! :nope:

I did think about posting in first tri but never get more than one reply if any when I do!


----------



## pola17

Celtic! :hugs: I've gotten CM during this pregnancy but have no previous experience on something like what you're going through! Maybe call your dr. As you may get a better response to put your mind at ease! :hugs: I'm sure (and hope) everything's ok!!!
As for first tri forum, I know what you mean! It's hard to find people to post! :hugs:

Also, congrats to all of you who recently had successful scans! :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Celtic! :hugs: I've gotten CM during this pregnancy but have no previous experience on something like what you're going through! Maybe call your dr. As you may get a better response to put your mind at ease! :hugs: I'm sure (and hope) everything's ok!!!
> As for first tri forum, I know what you mean! It's hard to find people to post! :hugs:
> 
> Also, congrats to all of you who recently had successful scans! :flower:

Thanks Pola x, yea frist tri so hard to get a response may be it is just to big may be :shrug: or it can be clicky at times!! I do try and respond when I can though! 

I did a search in Second Tri and found loads of old threads on it so feel a wee bit better about it!! God feel like putting DH on a sex ban I just can not deal with the worry and stress!! this is my 6th baby 7th pregnancy you think I would be an expert by now Nope this baby is going to give me gray hair LOL

great scan pictures love them and so glad all going well! 

Butt pain I am not not getting a lot but my hips ouch and inside of my legs more the right side though can hurt at times 

nipple pain has eased yay


----------



## JolleyGirl86

CelticNiamh said:


> Loads to catch up on, but I hope you will forgive me for not replying straigt away as I am more than freaking out now,
> so DH and I had fun yesterday for the first time in weeks!!! I was to scared after my spotting actually I will freak out if I have any more :cry: but today went to the loo TMI alert!!! but have a huge glob of gelly like mucus like the plug no bood and it was clear!!! but any one else have any thing similar!!!
> I have lost mucus plug in my past pregnancys and it was thick lumps of white gelly stuff and did not stop till labour started
> 
> sorry for the all about me post!!! :nope:
> 
> I did think about posting in first tri but never get more than one reply if any when I do!

I had the mucus looking stuff before except mine had some brown in it so I was really freaking out but my Dr never found anything wrong and said it could be normal. :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

Celtic I get that after we DTD, usually the following day. I think, because our cervix is closed now, the man ick that would normally get sucked up just sits there for a bit and congeals and then comes out in our lovely pregnancy discharge! Nothing to worry about.

The butt pain is probably your sciatic nerve ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Quick question, for those of you who have felt movement already in this pregnancy (or past ones), what does it feel like? I thought I felt something on the weekend but figured I was too early to feel anything yet...

Little taps and muscle twitch type feelings. I'm getting them a couple of times a day now. :flower:

Congrats on the lovely ultrasounds ladies. Our babies are getting sooo big. :cloud9:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks Sooz I found baby with the doppler so feel so much better now:flower:

jolley say that was scary!! :hugs: That good he said it normal!!


----------



## mac1979

CelticNiamh said:


> Loads to catch up on, but I hope you will forgive me for not replying straigt away as I am more than freaking out now,
> so DH and I had fun yesterday for the first time in weeks!!! I was to scared after my spotting actually I will freak out if I have any more :cry: but today went to the loo TMI alert!!! but have a huge glob of gelly like mucus like the plug no bood and it was clear!!! but any one else have any thing similar!!!
> I have lost mucus plug in my past pregnancys and it was thick lumps of white gelly stuff and did not stop till labour started
> 
> sorry for the all about me post!!! :nope:
> 
> I did think about posting in first tri but never get more than one reply if any when I do!

Same thing happens to me after DH and I DTD, my midwife said it was okay

My dog is fine, the vet just said his eye looked really irritated. Now I have to put in eye drops 3 times a day. Hard part is getting drops into the eye of a 100 lbs dog who hates it when anybody gets near his eyes.


----------



## shellyinstl

CelticNiamh said:


> my boobs did not hurt much at the start only every now and then lol they got me good yesterday seem to be a little better to day though so far any way!
> 
> Shelly are you going to let your doc know about the bleeding hopefully it means its shrinking

No I didn't call the dr. this time every time I call he says the same thing. I hope it is shrinking but, I believe red blood is the injured sight reopening (my theory) because last time I had red blood they said it was bigger. All day today I have had alot of "old blood" so hopeing that is a good sign.


----------



## shellyinstl

setarei said:


> Aww Mac I'm sorry about the pup. Hope it ends up being something simple.
> 
> shelly, I know how scary bleeding is since mine hasn't stopped either. When's your next appointment?
> 
> As for insomnia, I have it too. What is it about the hours between 2-5am that make it impossible to sleep????

I don't go back till the 26th. :(


----------



## shellyinstl

mac1979 said:


> My nipples have been really sensitive. DH always touches them when we DTD, which got me going pre-pregnancy, now it hurts so I had to tell him they are off limits, and he understands.
> 
> Have any of you ladies had insomnia? I have had one full night of sleep after the last 8 nights, this stinks. To top it off I have to take my dog to the vet today, he had weird white discharge coming from his eye yesterday and just wanted cuddles, poor little guy.

I deffinetly have trouble falling and staying asleep. My dh is felling it to I keep him up all night tossing and turning.


----------



## pola17

Hey Celtic! It's good to know you not only found answers on second tri, but also here! :hugs:
I haven't tried to :sex: since BFP... At first we couldn't because of my hematoma, now my sexual appetite is gooooone!!!! GOOONEEE!!! :rofl:

Did you :sex: on your previous pregnancies?


----------



## shellyinstl

CelticNiamh said:


> Loads to catch up on, but I hope you will forgive me for not replying straigt away as I am more than freaking out now,
> so DH and I had fun yesterday for the first time in weeks!!! I was to scared after my spotting actually I will freak out if I have any more :cry: but today went to the loo TMI alert!!! but have a huge glob of gelly like mucus like the plug no bood and it was clear!!! but any one else have any thing similar!!!
> I have lost mucus plug in my past pregnancys and it was thick lumps of white gelly stuff and did not stop till labour started
> 
> sorry for the all about me post!!! :nope:
> 
> I did think about posting in first tri but never get more than one reply if any when I do!

cervical mucus is very normal. It is all around your uterus keeiping the baby safe. Does not hurt to give the dr. a call if your concerned.I know I did the first time I saw itbut, was told it is normal.


----------



## pola17

Ohhh mac!!! I remembered trying to put eye drops on my mini schnauzer, Ilona (gone because of an irresponsible driver) and if I had trouble putting drops on such a tiny dog, I can't picture on your dog! :haha:

But those fellas are so sweet and special! :cloud9: I need a dog now!! :(


----------



## shellyinstl

I love looking at all the scan photos they get better and better the bigger our babies get. I fell pretty good today just tired. I think when I go back to work I am going to look in the guiness world records for the most time peeing in one day, I have got to be close to the record. So what does everyone have planned for Valentines day? My dh woorks the 2-10 shift so we really can't do dinner :cry:

Today our school campus got put on lockdown because a student said she saw another student with a gun. Nobody even bothered to call us in the library to say we was on lockdown. The only way I knew was someone came and ask if i knew what was going on. Our library director has a capmus radio and knew something was going on but, did not even come out of his office to tell us. Really makes you realize what a cruel world it is when everyone is out to save theirselves while you have atleast 100 students that could be in danger. Turns out it was a false alarm the person with the gun was an off duty police officer. Thank God because I would be the first one in the line of fire if someone did ever come in with a gun. Sorry for posting so much about my daily life but when you live away from family it gets pretty lonely.


----------



## pola17

Shelly, don't be sorry for sharing! Sounds like you had a scary day, which thankfully ended being a false alarm! Unfortunately after many other school shootings, it's normal to feel this way! :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Wow Shelly that's scary! Glad it turned out to be nothing and you were safe :)

I'm not really sure what our plans for Valentines Day is yet. Probably something low key

Hope everyone's spotting goes away! I still am worried I'm going to see blood everytime I go to the bathroom!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola I'm sorry about your dog :( My dog almost died when she was really sick and I was a mess...I don't know what I'm going to do when she actually does die :( not looking forward to that! We haven't been DTD alot...just every once in awhile when DH is persistent about it haha...men


----------



## shellyinstl

You guys make me fell llike I am perv. I'm usually the one pessuring him. :shrug:
Thanks for the concerns here is a link to the news story if you all want to read it. 
https://madisonjersey.fox2now.com/


----------



## JolleyGirl86

shellyinstl said:


> You guys make me fell llike I am perv. I'm usually the one pessuring him. :shrug:
> Thanks for the concerns here is a link to the news story if you all want to read it.
> https://madisonjersey.fox2now.com/

Haha Shelly...I have just been too paranoid to do it alot. But no worries, I have been the one to initiate it a few times :thumbup:


----------



## mac1979

Pola, so sorry your dog was hit by a car, I don't know what I would do if that happened to mine. 

When are you supposed to start sleeping on your side instead of your back? I have a book that says to start now (at 16 weeks), I didn't think you were supposed to start until 20 weeks. I plan on taking Benadryl tonight to help me sleep (midwife said I could) so hopefully I can get some decent sleep.


----------



## mac1979

shellyinstl said:


> You guys make me fell llike I am perv. I'm usually the one pessuring him. :shrug:
> Thanks for the concerns here is a link to the news story if you all want to read it.
> https://madisonjersey.fox2now.com/

I've jumped DH a couple of times at night. :haha: I convinced him a couple of times that it would help me sleep better.


----------



## Barhanita

https://img526.imageshack.us/img526/1322/progressiond.jpg

As a very anxious and obsessive person, I am not worrying that my bump isn't enough. I guess a few people commented on how I am not showing at all.

I cheated on this picture and ate before I took 15 week one. What do you think?


----------



## mac1979

Barhanita said:


> https://img526.imageshack.us/img526/1322/progressiond.jpg
> 
> As a very anxious and obsessive person, I am not worrying that my bump isn't enough. I guess a few people commented on how I am not showing at all.
> 
> I cheated on this picture and ate before I took 15 week one. What do you think?

You are showing a little, and its cute. I just look fat still.


----------



## bella21

aww barhanita lovely little bump!! and if i remember correctly the pic you posted AWHILE ago when you were in the hospital then I think you're gaining weight just fine!! from what I heard most girls in their first pregnancy don't show at all until around 15 weeks! 

Pola sorry about your dog ! :cry: and I've also had no sex drive AT ALL hehehe poor OH...maybe ill try tonight :blush:

Shelly thats so scary! glad everything is okay!! 

As for valentines day OH and I will both be working :growl mad: thats the restaurant business for you though!!


----------



## Crystal5483

So I know that spotting has been a common thing but I haven't had one SPEC of blood this pregnancy and tonight in my undies and when I wiped there was some dark brown mixed in with CM... Any advice???


----------



## bella21

Crystal Im pretty sure as long as its brown its nothing to worry about especially if there are no cramps to accompany the bleeding. I would ring your doctor to be safe but I doubt theres anything to worry about!


----------



## mama d

Crystal - did you and hubby had sex recently? That could have done it. That or something as small as a little irritation on your cervix. Just watch it but I wouldn't worry much. Keep us posted.


----------



## shellyinstl

Barhanita said:


> https://img526.imageshack.us/img526/1322/progressiond.jpg
> 
> As a very anxious and obsessive person, I am not worrying that my bump isn't enough. I guess a few people commented on how I am not showing at all.
> 
> I cheated on this picture and ate before I took 15 week one. What do you think?

very cute bump you got there. I just look fat to and to make it worse my dh told me my butt was getting bigger.:nope:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Crystal I've had it and my Dr said as long as its brown to not worry. Maybe see if you can go in for a scan for some reassurance or check baby's hb with a Doppler


----------



## Crystal5483

I've checked with the doppler and found baby with strong HB. I already have an appt tomorrow at 2:30 but I think I will call them in the AM to get their opinion. Maybe they will schedule an ultrasound. 

Still nerve racking! Now I know what all you ladies were talking about! It's very frightening.


----------



## shellyinstl

Crystal5483 said:


> So I know that spotting has been a common thing but I haven't had one SPEC of blood this pregnancy and tonight in my undies and when I wiped there was some dark brown mixed in with CM... Any advice???

Trust me I know how scary seeing any blood can be, we automatically assume the worst, it probably is nothing but ,I would call also if to just ease your own mind. That is what they are there for.


----------



## Crystal5483

Mama no we haven't had sex since I got pregnant. 

I did shovel a little Saturday :doh: wondering if that could have done it? I honestly didn't think I did much!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Yes it is so nerve racking! That's good that you found baby's hb and that you have an appointment tomorrow. Hopefully they will do a scan for you. I'm sure everything's fine but in the meantime hang in there :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

It could have been the shoveling..maybe you strained a bit and it caused your cervix to bleed a little


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm going to bed now. And then I have work 8 to 2 then appt. I have a desk job so I'm gonna throw on a liner just in case and wear comfy clothing.


----------



## Barhanita

Crystal, I am sorry about the bleeding! But if you can hear the heartbeat and the blood is dark, it everything must be fine. I will keep my fingers crossed for you, and hopefully you will get a reassurance scan tomorrow.


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Pola I'm sorry about your dog :( My dog almost died when she was really sick and I was a mess...I don't know what I'm going to do when she actually does die :( not looking forward to that! We haven't been DTD alot...just every once in awhile when DH is persistent about it haha...men

It was the worst day of my life! She suffered for an entire week before we put her to sleep! :cry:

I haven't had any action.. I might find spiderwebs in there! :haha:


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> Pola, so sorry your dog was hit by a car, I don't know what I would do if that happened to mine.
> 
> When are you supposed to start sleeping on your side instead of your back? I have a book that says to start now (at 16 weeks), I didn't think you were supposed to start until 20 weeks. I plan on taking Benadryl tonight to help me sleep (midwife said I could) so hopefully I can get some decent sleep.

Well, my dr said pretty much at 16 weeks.. I used to sleep on my tummy, and as he adviced, when it starts to feels uncomfortable, to sleep on the side. 2 days ago I woke up in the middle of the night. I felt like I was sleeping on something hard and my lower abs are hard (like 3 or 4 fingers above pubic bone)... So I guess that's my uterus, so I'm now sleeping on my side... Dunno if you HAVE to start now... I guess 20 is ok? Maybe start at 16 just in case? :haha:


----------



## pola17

Crystal5483 said:


> So I know that spotting has been a common thing but I haven't had one SPEC of blood this pregnancy and tonight in my undies and when I wiped there was some dark brown mixed in with CM... Any advice???

Not sure, but calling the dr is always a good idea! I read brown blood is something to not be concerned about, tho!

Keep us posted! :flower:


----------



## Barhanita

Do you guys have pregnancy pillows? Which one do you use? I have Boppy and I am not sure how I feel about it now. I am sure it will be a life-savior later on.


----------



## shellyinstl

Barhanita said:


> Do you guys have pregnancy pillows? Which one do you use? I have Boppy and I am not sure how I feel about it now. I am sure it will be a life-savior later on.

My dh is the closest I have. I did buy a boppy for the baby.


----------



## Barhanita

I tried to hug DH last night, because I was very cold. Well, he thought I was being horny. It took my half-sleeping mind a good 5 minutes to understand why he was acting so funny. 

I have absolutely no sex drive... Which results in a lot of guilt... 

Also, today was my first day at that program I showed you. It was nice. So far everyone else in the group already has their babies. (Understanding how bad ppd is made me very scared!) We talked a lot of the issues though. It's amazing how sometimes you can relate to someone, even if situations are completely different. People have all the same emotions..

So I will give this support group a try. It's a huge time commitment, as I said before, so I really hope it works.


----------



## bella21

barhanita thats great!! I really hope it gives you the support and help that you need :) 

as for the pregnancy pillow i do have one...not sure what kind it is though i just bought one lol. boppy sounds right though. I don't care for it at all right now...ive tried a couple times to use it and i just end up throwing it off the bed haha. its in my closet now waiting for me to try it again in maybe a month or so. I feel it will be a lifesaver too down the road but right now its just not doing much for me


----------



## JolleyGirl86

pola17 said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Pola I'm sorry about your dog :( My dog almost died when she was really sick and I was a mess...I don't know what I'm going to do when she actually does die :( not looking forward to that! We haven't been DTD alot...just every once in awhile when DH is persistent about it haha...men
> 
> It was the worst day of my life! She suffered for an entire week before we put her to sleep! :cry:
> 
> I haven't had any action.. I might find spiderwebs in there! :haha:Click to expand...

Aw sad I'm so sorry that is horrible! :cry::rofl::rofl:
Dogs are the best and its so sad when they die...

Haha you sure made me laugh about the spiderwebs down there! :rofl:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Ok my phone is dumb! I don't know why it inserted 2 laughing smileys by the part where I was saying sorry about your dog. Totally didnt mean for that!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats Preggomama and Wannabepreggo on the awesome scans!

Celitc, so sorry I just saw your post now. I have experienced something similar after DTD as well and have heard that it is totally normal. 

Pola so sorry to hear about your dog; that's truly terrible. :laugh2: at the spiderwebs comment!

Cute bump Barhanita!

Crystal, I hope the spotting stops for you!

Thanks Sooz, that is like what I felt, I wonder if it actually was bubs?


----------



## mama d

Barhanita said:


> Do you guys have pregnancy pillows? Which one do you use? I have Boppy and I am not sure how I feel about it now. I am sure it will be a life-savior later on.

I have the pregnancy boppy...I love it. I bought it pretty early on because my back pain started so early. It has helped a ton with sleeping on my side since I'm normally a tummy sleeper.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Crystal sorry about the spotting! I hope they can tell you what it's from and you can feel better! :hugs:
I have a pregnancy pillow, one of the big long ones! I love it for napping but I tried it once at night and it was really uncomfortable on my neck! O well, I guess I will try it again soon and see what happens! 

For valentines day we are going to be cooking something here and watching a movie, last year we made the mistake of trying to go out to eat and it ended up in a horrible night it was just so crowded! So we are planning this year to stay in and cook! 

Sorry about your dog Pola! That is awful! :(

Mac I am glad your dog is fine, I have to do drops on my kitty a lot because she has a sensible eye and it's a pain to get them on, cats can be feisty and she is small, I can't imagine with a huge dog how hard that is! 

Barhanita I can tell your bump is coming along! It's cute! I am glad the therapy is going well! :) 

Oh and one more week and one day until gender scan!!! :happydance:


----------



## mac1979

Tell you what, if you need help sleeping try Benadryll, I feel so much better today. 

Barhanita, so happy you found a support group. I really hope the help you. 

I think I need to get a boppy or body pillow, my back gets tight if I lay on my side. I tried a pillow between my legs last night. I woke up a couple of times and it didn't stay where I put it. 

So far, my dog isn't protesting the eye drops too much, probably because I give him a treat after if he cooperates.

We are doing Valentines Day either Wednesday or Friday since he has to go out of town on Thursday night.


----------



## Crystal5483

Nurse didnt sound too concerned. I'm seeing the NP at 2:30 anyway so they just kept that appt and we will talk about it then. 

I'm secretly hoping they do a scan and can tell gender :blush: I haven't had anymore.


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Pola I'm sorry about your dog :( My dog almost died when she was really sick and I was a mess...I don't know what I'm going to do when she actually does die :( not looking forward to that! We haven't been DTD alot...just every once in awhile when DH is persistent about it haha...men
> 
> It was the worst day of my life! She suffered for an entire week before we put her to sleep! :cry:
> 
> I haven't had any action.. I might find spiderwebs in there! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw sad I'm so sorry that is horrible! :cry::rofl::rofl:
> Dogs are the best and its so sad when they die...
> 
> Haha you sure made me laugh about the spiderwebs down there! :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol, you made me laugh with the smileys... Don't worry, I know posting from a phone is a pain in the butt! :haha:

I used to be very active sexually, but now I don't want anything! :haha: why??!!! :/


----------



## pola17

Baharnita, sounds like you're doing great at this treatment! Keep us posted!

Mac, glad to know your dog allows you to pour the drops! :haha:

And crystal, will cross my fingers you get the scan! :winkwink:


----------



## mac1979

Pola, I used to be the same way, I used to have a higher sex drive than DH, now its once a week, twice if I'm really feeling it. For the first 11 weeks he didn't get any...the poor guy. He is so understanding too.


----------



## readynwilling

Hey all!!

Hope you are all well!

Barhanita - im not showing at all and this is my 2nd. Not to worry. and smaller girls do not really show early despite thinking they should!

We DTD pretty often. A couple times a week. I almost ALWAY initiate. 

Hope the spotting stops Crystal!


----------



## Beemama321

You guys crack me up with your DTD woes and joys. You want to talk about cobwebs... I've been on pelvic rest since 6 weeks and still going strong with that ban. Poor hubby! We didn't dtd since conception! And sometimes my dreams are so perverted I wake up blushing!:blush:


----------



## bella21

:rofl: bee mama that cracked me up!! :rofl:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Poor you bee mama!! I am still active tough not as much as before, maybe once a week or once every two weeks! I am definitely not as initiative as I was before, (don't know if I am saying that right). My doctor tells me every time he sees me not to worry and to have an active sex life, but really I am still nauseous and don't feel like it anymore! My DH doesn't mind, he's never been too active!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

pola17 said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Pola I'm sorry about your dog :( My dog almost died when she was really sick and I was a mess...I don't know what I'm going to do when she actually does die :( not looking forward to that! We haven't been DTD alot...just every once in awhile when DH is persistent about it haha...men
> 
> It was the worst day of my life! She suffered for an entire week before we put her to sleep! :cry:
> 
> I haven't had any action.. I might find spiderwebs in there! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw sad I'm so sorry that is horrible! :cry::rofl::rofl:
> Dogs are the best and its so sad when they die...
> 
> Haha you sure made me laugh about the spiderwebs down there! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, you made me laugh with the smileys... Don't worry, I know posting from a phone is a pain in the butt! :haha:
> 
> I used to be very active sexually, but now I don't want anything! :haha: why??!!! :/Click to expand...

Haha thanks :D yea my phone is stupid! :wacko:

My mood changes...I think it's just our hormones. Maybe soon you are going to switch and be attacking you hubby haha:winkwink:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha beemama!


----------



## Girly922

I just thought I'd pop over here to say I hope you girls are all doing great in the 2nd tri. I got my bfp a couple of days ago, hoping this is my sticky bean. 

Missing you all :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> Pola, I used to be the same way, I used to have a higher sex drive than DH, now its once a week, twice if I'm really feeling it. For the first 11 weeks he didn't get any...the poor guy. He is so understanding too.

Lucky you! :haha: Once a week, eh?
Whats funny, is that DH was the lazy one, and I always had to find ways to seduce him :haha: now HE´S the one who wants, but I dont! :haha: Will we ever meet halfway? :haha:


----------



## pola17

lol, Jolley! I hope later on I get my mojo back! :haha:

Girly, congrats on your BFP! :flower:


----------



## onebumpplease

Girly, fabulous news. Wishing you healthy happy pregnancy!


----------



## amethyst77

Congrats Girly!


----------



## Crystal5483

Beemama with our previous losses and the use of nasty Crinone this time I too haven't had sex since conception!! When they asked if I've had sex recently (bc of the spotting) I almost giggled. 

I'm at the docs now waiting to be seen.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Good luck Crystal! Let us know how it goes :D


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Pola I'm sorry about your dog :( My dog almost died when she was really sick and I was a mess...I don't know what I'm going to do when she actually does die :( not looking forward to that! We haven't been DTD alot...just every once in awhile when DH is persistent about it haha...men
> 
> It was the worst day of my life! She suffered for an entire week before we put her to sleep! :cry:
> 
> I haven't had any action.. I might find spiderwebs in there! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw sad I'm so sorry that is horrible! :cry::rofl::rofl:
> Dogs are the best and its so sad when they die...
> 
> Haha you sure made me laugh about the spiderwebs down there! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, you made me laugh with the smileys... Don't worry, I know posting from a phone is a pain in the butt! :haha:
> 
> I used to be very active sexually, but now I don't want anything! :haha: why??!!! :/Click to expand...

Hun, its hormones LOL if you are ok to have some fun, you should try it, I find I am not in the mood one little bit, but some cuddles wink wink:winkwink: and you get in the mood :flower:

Oh and yes we normally do have sex through out pregnancy!! only one of them, killed my mood completely!! but I was very sick through out that pregnancy 



Beemama321 said:


> You guys crack me up with your DTD woes and joys. You want to talk about cobwebs... I've been on pelvic rest since 6 weeks and still going strong with that ban. Poor hubby! We didn't dtd since conception! And sometimes my dreams are so perverted I wake up blushing!:blush:

:flower::haha: poor you I have had one or two of those dreams before LOL



Girly922 said:


> I just thought I'd pop over here to say I hope you girls are all doing great in the 2nd tri. I got my bfp a couple of days ago, hoping this is my sticky bean.
> 
> Missing you all :thumbup:

OH wow, huge congrats, I hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy :hugs: keep us updated 



Crystal5483 said:


> Beemama with our previous losses and the use of nasty Crinone this time I too haven't had sex since conception!! When they asked if I've had sex recently (bc of the spotting) I almost giggled.
> 
> I'm at the docs now waiting to be seen.

good luck Crystal :hugs:

Baharnita Thats great glad it is going well, :hugs: x I sometimes feel guilty for not putting out, I feel sorry for my poor DH 

Well no more weird or funny discharge yay


----------



## pola17

Lol, Celtic, tried cuddling already! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## pola17

Crystal, good luck!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Girly922

Thanks girls!! So excited, I've got an early scan booked for 3 weeks time so something to keep focused on. Glad you're all doing so well!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Lol, Celtic, tried cuddling already! :dohh: :haha:


heavy petting then :blush::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## pola17

Lol, he has to! :haha:
I'll try to see if I get some! :winkwink:


----------



## bella21

Girly922 said:


> I just thought I'd pop over here to say I hope you girls are all doing great in the 2nd tri. I got my bfp a couple of days ago, hoping this is my sticky bean.
> 
> Missing you all :thumbup:

:wohoo: :wohoo: so happy for you!! please keep us posted!!


----------



## mama d

Beemama321 said:


> You guys crack me up with your DTD woes and joys. You want to talk about cobwebs... I've been on pelvic rest since 6 weeks and still going strong with that ban. Poor hubby! We didn't dtd since conception! And sometimes my dreams are so perverted I wake up blushing!:blush:

Oh Beemama! Me too! Your post makes me giggle because I feel the exact same way. Pelvic rest has been a nightmare: for the hubby, not me! :)

And, this is an IUI baby so we didn't even DTD on conception day! Poor guy! :haha:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Hello ladies!

Mac, I was told to switch to my sides when I hit 2nd trimester. I usually sleep on my back so I started side sleeping a few days ago, and am miserable already.

Pola, sorry about your dog! I can't even imagine that happening to my babies. That would be way too hard to go through.

I have begun the hunt for a good maternity pillow also, I looked into the Snoogle but I think it might be too big, and would drive DH nuts. Ill keep researching and see what I can find. I also have NO sex drive, although ive been having more and more sex dreams so maybe its slowly coming back haha. I have my OB apt today in 2 hours from now, hoping I can hear baby's heart beat. I also started checking on Amazon for baby supplies, DH and I will be going to Buy Buy Baby on Thursday to check things out. Pretty excited, that will be our little Valentines Day date.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

CelticNiamh said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Lol, Celtic, tried cuddling already! :dohh: :haha:
> 
> 
> heavy petting then :blush::winkwink::winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: Celtic you are funny! You make me laugh! Yep that usually tends to work hahahahaha


----------



## Crystal5483

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/66E2E981-FE43-4CC1-9EF2-F7646B759469-4054-000013455F9C5ED3.jpg
All is well.


----------



## pola17

*phew* that's great news, Crystal!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay Crystal! 

What's sex? Haha. Due to all the bleeding we haven't since 5 weeks. 

Started bleeding again. Will be demanding an ultrasound tomorrow at my appointment.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats Girly on your BFP!

Crystal, so glad as is well :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Beemama321 said:


> You guys crack me up with your DTD woes and joys. You want to talk about cobwebs... I've been on pelvic rest since 6 weeks and still going strong with that ban. Poor hubby! We didn't dtd since conception! And sometimes my dreams are so perverted I wake up blushing!:blush:

This really made me laugh, I have been experiencing the same thing re dreams. Lately I've been watching a lot of Dexter so they've mostly been about him, I guess there are worse people to have naughty dreams about :blush:


----------



## Scottish

Girly922 said:


> I just thought I'd pop over here to say I hope you girls are all doing great in the 2nd tri. I got my bfp a couple of days ago, hoping this is my sticky bean.
> 
> Missing you all :thumbup:

Congrats on your bfp sending you lots of luck this time and I hope you don't get as nauseous as before! Good to hear from you xx


----------



## Scottish

I glad everything is grand with baby crystal I ant imagine how frightening seeing bleeding must be!

Yous are all funny with your lack of dtd! I feel the same though not in mood most of the time and it only happens when he is In the mood as I just can't be bothered lol however it is slightly better now than the first 3 months maybe cos its 2nd tri now! 

Got my next scan on Friday and I can't wait :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Girly922 said:


> I just thought I'd pop over here to say I hope you girls are all doing great in the 2nd tri. I got my bfp a couple of days ago, hoping this is my sticky bean.
> 
> Missing you all :thumbup:

Yippee!!!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## mac1979

My lower back has been killing me today, I'm wondering if it is because I slept on my left side last night, or at least tried to. So glad I have an appointment with my chiropractor today. I tried a pillow between my legs and it ended up at the foot of the bed...no where near where it started.


----------



## shellyinstl

Crystal5483 said:


> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/66E2E981-FE43-4CC1-9EF2-F7646B759469-4054-000013455F9C5ED3.jpg
> All is well.

Beautful Baby ya got there!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Crystal glad everything is fine with your cute bub :happydance:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Crystal, beautiful scan!

AFM, appointment went very well! Baby's heart beat is nice and strong, I told my OB about the spotting I had the other day so she checked my cervix. My cervix is closed and she said the lining is good, and my uterus feels normal and is in the right spot so it was just unexplained. Next ultrasound is March 29th which is forever away lol.


----------



## Barhanita

Girly, congrats on BFP!!!

Crystal, great that everything is fine!!

I am packing my things... My doctor decided that HG and depression are not getting better and is admitting me to a hospital for at least a week. I will spend Valentines day away from home and DH.. and my cat... I will miss so much work. But I know I have to do it for myseld and the baby. I will see you in a while, girls!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Rocknroll glad all is well :)

Barhanita good luck, it will be really good for you! :D 

I still have my headache..going on day 4 or so...so sick of it :|


----------



## Crystal5483

Thank you!! Just wish baby didnt have its feet tucked up under!


----------



## Crystal5483

Not to mention that baby turned its head during this shot AND always keeps their hands up by their face. Shy little bub!!


----------



## shellyinstl

Barhanita said:


> Girly, congrats on BFP!!!
> 
> Crystal, great that everything is fine!!
> 
> I am packing my things... My doctor decided that HG and depression are not getting better and is admitting me to a hospital for at least a week. I will spend Valentines day away from home and DH.. and my cat... I will miss so much work. But I know I have to do it for myseld and the baby. I will see you in a while, girls!

Praying for you and your family


----------



## bella21

good luck barhanita!!!!


----------



## pola17

Rocknroll, that's great news! :happydance:

Baharnita, good luck! It must be hard being away for a while, but it will be worth it! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Mac, I experience similar pain as well... Have you tried applying a hot compress in there? :flower:


----------



## setarei

That's great news girly! Thank you for coming back here and letting us know.

Barhanita, I'm glad your doctor is taking things seriously and hopefully you leave the hospital feeling better.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Good luck Barhanita, it will be hard but it sounds like your Dr is going down the right path for you. :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Getting REALLY SICK of family and friends INSISTING that MY BABY is a boy. We have no proof. NOTHING concrete. I'm getting super pissed. Yes I have a daughter already. But that does NOT mean that I am having a son now. It could be. Or it could be a girl. UGHH!! Ok vent over.


----------



## pola17

:hugs: crystal, I totally get how you feel! If only they knew how much it bother us! :hugs:


----------



## shellyinstl

Crystal5483 said:


> Getting REALLY SICK of family and friends INSISTING that MY BABY is a boy. We have no proof. NOTHING concrete. I'm getting super pissed. Yes I have a daughter already. But that does NOT mean that I am having a son now. It could be. Or it could be a girl. UGHH!! Ok vent over.

My dh says were having a girl so much I think he is going to be disappointed if it's a boy.


----------



## bella21

Crystal5483 said:


> Getting REALLY SICK of family and friends INSISTING that MY BABY is a boy. We have no proof. NOTHING concrete. I'm getting super pissed. Yes I have a daughter already. But that does NOT mean that I am having a son now. It could be. Or it could be a girl. UGHH!! Ok vent over.

crystal me too!!! OHs whole family except his mom swears up and down its going to be a boy because they want a boy so bad. OH is the only boy in the family! all cousins and relatives are girls for the most part. His own sister (who has a daughter) says she doesn't even want to give away her girl clothes if we have a girl and wants us to have a boy so bad! OH doesn't know it bothers me but it really does! I told him today she can keep her stuff I don't need it


----------



## mac1979

Crystal5483 said:


> Getting REALLY SICK of family and friends INSISTING that MY BABY is a boy. We have no proof. NOTHING concrete. I'm getting super pissed. Yes I have a daughter already. But that does NOT mean that I am having a son now. It could be. Or it could be a girl. UGHH!! Ok vent over.

Just tell them that its easy to guess when they have a 50% chance of getting it right.


----------



## mac1979

pola17 said:


> Mac, I experience similar pain as well... Have you tried applying a hot compress in there? :flower:

My chiropractor made it all better.


----------



## Beemama321

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Beemama321 said:
> 
> 
> You guys crack me up with your DTD woes and joys. You want to talk about cobwebs... I've been on pelvic rest since 6 weeks and still going strong with that ban. Poor hubby! We didn't dtd since conception! And sometimes my dreams are so perverted I wake up blushing!:blush:
> 
> This really made me laugh, I have been experiencing the same thing re dreams. Lately I've been watching a lot of Dexter so they've mostly been about him, I guess there are worse people to have naughty dreams about :blush:Click to expand...

Oh Dexter, I'm definitely a fan of that man!! Wish he'd make an appearance in one of my dreams :blush:


----------



## Sooz

Girly huge congratulations to you! Hope this is your beautiful rainbow.

Crystal the scan looks lovely. Sorry baby didn't feel like sharing though!

Barhanita you'll feel so much better after a week of rest, fluids and all round care Im sure.


Im finding it absolutely impossible not to sleep on my back. Even when I fall asleep on my side I wake up on my back again. Even pillows wedged against me isn't stopping me rolling over- Im throwing them on the floor in my sleep!


----------



## mac1979

This stinks, once again I am up in the wee small hours of the morning eating Cheerios and watching Dr Who on DVD not able to sleep.

Had a meltdown last night. I was trying on some pre pregnancy clothes and started crying because I was a fat lumpy mess. I made it into my pj s without crying and as soon as I got into bed with the lights off I started sobbing. DH asked what was wrong I said "I'm pregnant, to hell if I know". I felt so sorry for him, he didnt know what to do, so he just held me.


----------



## onebumpplease

Good luck barhanita.

Mac, :hugs: it's a real inbetweeny stage weight wise, feel like I shouldn't be showing, but things just don't fit.


----------



## mac1979

That's the weird part, I havent actually gained weight but I gotten lumpy.


----------



## Dragonfly

I have acne on my face and back! never had that before, not with the boys at all. I looked glowing with the boys now itchy spots on back and sore ones on my face. :( I wonder since this is different from the last 2 times would it be a girl?


----------



## Scottish

Good luck barhanita! Hope you feel much better there xx

My family are also a pain regarding gender my uncle says he gets Girly vibes from me which means baby is defo a girl! Grr lol 

I have started sleeping on my side at nite as I find I get uncomfortable on my back and tummy now and I actually wake up if I am not on my side!

Also have any of you still suffering from nausea? I do still suffer and I have good and bad days but its always there and it stops me from doing anything! I can't even walk about a shop without needing to leave after 10 mins! I really hope it goes but I have a feeling it's here for the long run x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Girly that is great news! I really hope this is your rainbow baby! Have a happy and healthy 9 months! :hugs:

Crystal that is a great scan picture! I am sorry you couldn't see the goods! My family is also annoying about the sex, my mother just decided it's a girl and calls baby she even though I asked her not to, and my FIL says baby looks like a boy on the ultrasound and therefore must be a boy! :wacko:

Barhanita good luck! Get well soon, it sounds like your doctor is doing what's best! :hugs:

I have lost weight and yet feel so much bigger :wacko:


----------



## Sooz

Dragonfly the old wives takes say bad soon for a girl!

I still feel sick but it's too be expected for me really. If I feel well before 20 weeks I'll be ecstatic.


----------



## Dragonfly

bad soon?
I was totally wrong with Alex I thought he was a girl. Every one thought that. Guessing game till the end here. Wreaks my head that, I get all jealous you all can get scans and find out and I cant afford a private scan.


----------



## pola17

bella21 said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Getting REALLY SICK of family and friends INSISTING that MY BABY is a boy. We have no proof. NOTHING concrete. I'm getting super pissed. Yes I have a daughter already. But that does NOT mean that I am having a son now. It could be. Or it could be a girl. UGHH!! Ok vent over.
> 
> crystal me too!!! OHs whole family except his mom swears up and down its going to be a boy because they want a boy so bad. OH is the only boy in the family! all cousins and relatives are girls for the most part. His own sister (who has a daughter) says she doesn't even want to give away her girl clothes if we have a girl and wants us to have a boy so bad! OH doesn't know it bothers me but it really does! I told him today she can keep her stuff I don't need itClick to expand...

You know, as I really dont have much of a preference, it pisses me off that they´re suppossed to be "guessing", when they actually say what THEY want...
My husband got a phone call from a friend I dislike a lot (as DH is Armenian, most of his friends are from soviet union countries), this woman is Russian, and of course thinks like a Russian, she said "may you be blessed with a boy... the first MUST ALWAYS be a boy"... Im like "seriously"??!! did she recently watched the opening scene from the Godfather?! Are we in India?! Is this the 14th century? what if it´s a girl? She wouldnt be less important...

On facebook without me asking, some friends of my mom have been posting it´s a boy, and when their daughters had babies, they always said "oh, it better be a boy, so it´s MY baby", so I know when they comment, they say what they hope for me! UGH....

I got pissed of only thinking this! :haha:

Bella, if I were in your shoes, I´d be annoyed as well! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Mac, I experience similar pain as well... Have you tried applying a hot compress in there? :flower:
> 
> My chiropractor made it all better.Click to expand...

that´s great news.... I drool of the idea of going to chiropractor or getting a massage... that will be my new "porn" during pregnancy! :rofl:


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> This stinks, once again I am up in the wee small hours of the morning eating Cheerios and watching Dr Who on DVD not able to sleep.
> 
> Had a meltdown last night. I was trying on some pre pregnancy clothes and started crying because I was a fat lumpy mess. I made it into my pj s without crying and as soon as I got into bed with the lights off I started sobbing. DH asked what was wrong I said "I'm pregnant, to hell if I know". I felt so sorry for him, he didnt know what to do, so he just held me.

:hugs: dont cry!!! I discovered is normal to feel this way! Soon you will have your bump, and will no longer feel like this! :hugs:
Once your baby is born, you´ll see how great you´ll still be looking! :hugs:
You´re going to be a hot mama! :winkwink:


----------



## pola17

Scottish said:


> Good luck barhanita! Hope you feel much better there xx
> 
> My family are also a pain regarding gender my uncle says he gets Girly vibes from me which means baby is defo a girl! Grr lol
> 
> I have started sleeping on my side at nite as I find I get uncomfortable on my back and tummy now and I actually wake up if I am not on my side!
> 
> Also have any of you still suffering from nausea? I do still suffer and I have good and bad days but its always there and it stops me from doing anything! I can't even walk about a shop without needing to leave after 10 mins! I really hope it goes but I have a feeling it's here for the long run x

:hi: *raises hand* me!!!!!!!
I thought it was over, but nope... smells still knock me out, and tooth brush is still my worst enemy... and Ive got a new friend: acid reflux! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Dragonfly said:


> I have acne on my face and back! never had that before, not with the boys at all. I looked glowing with the boys now itchy spots on back and sore ones on my face. :( I wonder since this is different from the last 2 times would it be a girl?

Actually Ive read that when you get acne, it´s a sign of a girl! Ill cross my fingers you get what you want! :hugs:
I also have acne on my face, and boobies... ewww :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

I could do with a back scratcher big time! And my nipples are sore.


----------



## readynwilling

Dragonfly said:


> I have acne on my face and back! never had that before, not with the boys at all. I looked glowing with the boys now itchy spots on back and sore ones on my face. :( I wonder since this is different from the last 2 times would it be a girl?

I actually have a sorta theory about this....

I broke out REALLY bad when i was preggo with DD. And this time i am "glowing" . I am *hoping* that its a hormonal thing. That all the extra estrogen (when pregnant with a girl) causes the breakouts and when its a boy because the hormones are different the breakouts dont occur.

That is my wish anyway (as im hoping for a boy LOL)


----------



## pola17

Dragonfly, back scratchers are the best! I looove them... my dad had one, and it feels great to scratch your back with that!

Maybe you can try a nice cream for your back.... I use neutrogena´s transparent bar (soap) and it works wonderfuly... it makes my acne dissapear, then I add neutrogena´s gentle moisturazer! :flower:

(even tho they´re facial products, I add them on my boobs as well, and by next day, the acne is dry and not swollen anymore!)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Beemama321 said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beemama321 said:
> 
> 
> You guys crack me up with your DTD woes and joys. You want to talk about cobwebs... I've been on pelvic rest since 6 weeks and still going strong with that ban. Poor hubby! We didn't dtd since conception! And sometimes my dreams are so perverted I wake up blushing!:blush:
> 
> This really made me laugh, I have been experiencing the same thing re dreams. Lately I've been watching a lot of Dexter so they've mostly been about him, I guess there are worse people to have naughty dreams about :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Dexter, I'm definitely a fan of that man!! Wish he'd make an appearance in one of my dreams :blush:Click to expand...

I know I really shouldn't complain, there are much worse people I could be dreaming about! :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

These are hormonal sore spots, volcanoes I call them. With the boys I was all glowing, my skin was fab, nails looked great, hair was shiney. Both times. So I like this theory it seems to make sence. I am more weepy this time to, angry to! proper pmt type mental woman. Maybe it is the estrogen. 

I also ate the biggest pile of crap there and had a shits lol not nice. But I am addicted to apple juice and oranges really. Last time I had loads of cravings.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Mac, I'm totally with you, feel so bloated right now and heavy. Looking forward to transition into a bump.

Crystal, sorry baby didn't co-operate this time. You'll still have another scan though right? Hopefully you'll be able to find out then.

Ready, interesting. I have been breaking out more than normal since becoming pregnant, maybe that means girl, (though I am very jealous of your glow).


----------



## Dragonfly

HUmmm Dexter, yes I watched a lot of him and the Tudors a while ago. Sexy, my weird man obsession.


----------



## Sooz

Bad soon- bad skin sorry. For pretty much the reason ready said, they think its extra girl hormones.


----------



## Crystal5483

Ready I am HOPING your theory is right... I'm badly broken out this time around!!! Face chest and backne HATE IT lol


----------



## setarei

If the glowing vs acne is true then my body can't decide what I'm having. For a week, I'll have terrible acne then the next it will clear up and I'll be glowing but it switches back just as fast. Maybe it's one of each and they are battling it out in there? ;)

As for nausea, I'm still working my way through that. Every time I think I've got it beat, it comes back with a vengeance. Really hoping that it slows down by at least 16-17 weeks so that I can start enjoying things before the end (when I'll most likely be on bedrest).

AFM I've been trying to prep my family slowly since I'm making some odd choices (by their standards) such as going somewhat montessori from the beginning but I'm already coming up against a wall. They keep insisting that I can do anything I want at my house but at their house they get the final say over what the kids get to do (and eat) which drives me insane! I've already decided that my family doesn't get to spend time with the kids without my or my DH being present but we usually get together at least every 2 weeks which will just be chaos with us running around and stopping them from for example: teaching a 2 year old that it's fun to play with a candle unsupervised and burning his face (happened to my nephew) :dohh:. Surprisingly, my in laws are completely in agreement with how we've decided to raise the kids so at least I don't have that problem. Besides completely cutting my family out (not an option for me), does anyone have tips? Sane discussions won't seem to work.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Crystal, ME TOO! People keep on telling me what I'm having, I laugh but I'm thinking "SHUT UP. You don't even know!" even my MIL who predicts everything keeps saying its a girl. I completely understand your frustration. 

I was breaking out pretty badly, but it seems to have slowed down a lot. I feel like baby is a boy, but regardless I don't care the sex as long as baby is healthy. Another annoyance of mine is that most of my friends don't have kids or even plan on them anytime soon, and they just don't understand pregnancy at all. My thought is if youve never been through it, you really have no room to talk. I had one friend who was so confused why DH & I didn't go out for New Years (maybe because I need my sleep and I don't find hanging out with drunk people fun anymore... Duh!), then another friend who keeps telling me since I have a lack of appetite that means my child is going to be the pickiest eater. Granted I'm more sensitive these days, but I wish I could just tell these people "one day, you'll understand.."


----------



## Beemama321

setarei said:


> If the glowing vs acne is true then my body can't decide what I'm having. For a week, I'll have terrible acne then the next it will clear up and I'll be glowing but it switches back just as fast. Maybe it's one of each and they are battling it out in there? ;)
> 
> As for nausea, I'm still working my way through that. Every time I think I've got it beat, it comes back with a vengeance. Really hoping that it slows down by at least 16-17 weeks so that I can start enjoying things before the end (when I'll most likely be on bedrest).
> 
> AFM I've been trying to prep my family slowly since I'm making some odd choices (by their standards) such as going somewhat montessori from the beginning but I'm already coming up against a wall. They keep insisting that I can do anything I want at my house but at their house they get the final say over what the kids get to do (and eat) which drives me insane! I've already decided that my family doesn't get to spend time with the kids without my or by DH being present but we usually get together at least every 2 weeks which will just be chaos with us running around and stopping them from for example: teaching a 2 year old that it's fun to play with a candle unsupervised and burning his face (happened to my nephew) :dohh:. Surprisingly, my in laws are completely in agreement with how we've decided to raise the kids so at least I don't have that problem. Besides completely cutting my family out (not an option for me), does anyone have tips? Sane discussions won't seem to work.

Sorry to hear your still sick, but nice to know I'm not alone. As soon as I think it's behind me because a couple days go by that I'm fine, I spend the next 3-4 days nauseous and throwing up again. Vicious cycle, hope it goes away for both of us soon. Also not helping, is really bad heartburn. UGH!
As for the "glow", yeah, if a greasy pizza face is a glow then that's where I'm at... :dohh:

Are you finding out what you're having? I can't wait to find out what my babies are, we are pretty sure one is a boy


----------



## setarei

I don't think I have a glow, but my sister disagrees so I'm gonna go with that since it sounds nicer than what I'd call it ;).

We're hoping to stay team yellow but with the number of ultrasounds we're having, we're worried we might accidentally figure it out.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I have the same problem with MS. I have it maybe twice or three times a week and have been sick again, but nothing as strong as it was before. It still comes back, every time it's less.

I have been breaking out on my face pretty badly :wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey ladies :) I have no spots but them I have never gotten them not even on my DD LOL I think I put on the most weight with her though and this pregnancy instead of losing like I normally do I am putting it on GRRR and I swear my tummy is huge I feel huge  

any one watching One Born every minute tonight


----------



## mac1979

I went shopping in goodwill today, I bought 3 maternity shirts and 3 maternity pants for $20...score!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I had no morning sickness, few times was sick in evening but thats stopped now for weeks. They really are correct when they say every pregnancy is different.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

You can say it's been cold :blush:


----------



## mac1979

Ready for early Valentine's Day dinner with DH. Just got this maternity shirt today and you can't see it but my butt looks fabulous in my new jeans.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0914.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## borr.dg.baby

You look cute Mac!


----------



## shellyinstl

Hi Ladies, Sorry to hear so many of you are still having so much MS. I was sick alot when I had a bad cough but only once or twice since. I was in the worse mood yesterday but feel better today thank God. I am still trying to fight the shopping bug. When I had my son I was very young (16) and I really did not have the money to get him all the cute things I wanted. But this time all bets are off or atleast till my dh bands me. I took the long way home from work so I would not have to by any stores. 
Oh and I got a perfect score on my humanities test today!:happydance:


----------



## shellyinstl

I spoke to soon. My dog threw up on the floor and I been sick every since :sick:


----------



## bella21

omg shelly my dog like spewed all over the place the other day... i made OH clean it up haha..it was the first time i actually thought i was going to puke i started gagging so bad! never bothered me before!!


----------



## pola17

I'm feeling so lazy to catch up! But still, wanted to wish you all a happy valentine's, and that you spend a wonderful time with your OHs! :flower:


----------



## pola17

Mac, BTW, you're looking pretty in that new shirt!!!!


----------



## pola17

borr.dg.baby said:


> You can say it's been cold :blush:
> 
> View attachment 566783
> View attachment 566785

Purrrrrrrrrr! Yes, is too cold in here! How can you handle it? :haha:

I'm flying to Guayaquil tomorrow to vote on Sunday, I'm so looking forward for a nice Ecuadorean summer weather! *puts sunglasses on* *plays rhythm of the night song*


----------



## readynwilling

Pola - you have to FLY somewhere to vote?? how much does that cost! we have crappy turnouts at elections here and their are polling stations EVERYWHERE :haha:


----------



## pola17

readynwilling said:


> Pola - you have to FLY somewhere to vote?? how much does that cost! we have crappy turnouts at elections here and their are polling stations EVERYWHERE :haha:

lol! I know, sounds funny, but lemme explain how things work in Ecuador! :haha:
First of all, voting is mandatory! :dohh: when you vote, you get a certificate that you voted! Without this document, you cant do any paper works, open bank accounts, even leave the country! :nope: you have to wait a few months after elections to pay the penalty, and get the certificate! :haha:

Now, they assign you a table, according to where your address is registered at the centre that controls the elections, and according to your last name... My hometown is Guayaquil, and Ive been living in Quito for 4 years, Ive tried to change my address, but they havent registered it! :dohh:
So, this centre that controls elections, has a web page... you write down your ID number, and they tell you where to vote, and IF you have to be at the table controlling the elections (which is mandatory! :dohh: ). If you´re selected to be at your table (usually 4 people are selected to do this!) you have to be there, or the penalty is higher... only with a certificate from a doctor, you can get rid of this... Ive been "selected" to do this 4 times in my life! :rofl: This time not, thank God! :rofl:

I paid 72 dollars (yes, our local currency is the American dollar!) for a round trip included taxes! It´s a 35 minutes flight!

Ironically my table is located blocks away of where my house was! :haha: if they would have registered my new address, I´d be voting in Quito, near my current place! :haha: ohhh the joys of living in Ecuador! :haha:

But hey, Ill fly friday, maybe go to the beach, Ill visit my friends, cousins and grandma... and it´s summer in there, so there´s the positive side of all of this! :coolio:

I think the reason voting is mandatory, is for politians to get more votes... they take advantage of poor people without education... they go to towns, with bags full of food, and tell them "if you vote for me, Ill give you this huge back of rice!", and this people REALLY listen to them! Unfortuantely this country is very corrupt, and at moments the votes for the opposition, "magically" dissappear, like it happened back in 2002! :dohh:

So as Im leaving for the states in april, and I need urgently to do some paper works, I need this certificate! :haha:

Crazy, uh? :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Borr, I completely agree with your cat, I am personally not a fan of winter, never have been. I can't wait for April to get here...


Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sorry they didn't change your address Pola, I hope you can make a trip out of it and have some fun! And a tip for next time you are on table duty, you can only be 3 times in your life, by law, so next time just say that you have been already 4 times and they will check and let you go. :)

Happy Valentines day everyone! I hope you have great days with OHs and friends! <3 :-({|=


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Happy Valentines Day! :flower:

Glad everyone seems to be doing good! This forum moves so fast it's hard to go back and read everything!

Started my flagyl pills today..my Dr told me to wait till today since i will be 14 weeks tomorrow. I hope my baby will be ok and the medicine won't harm him/her :nope:


----------



## pola17

borr.dg.baby said:


> Sorry they didn't change your address Pola, I hope you can make a trip out of it and have some fun! And a tip for next time you are on table duty, you can only be 3 times in your life, by law, so next time just say that you have been already 4 times and they will check and let you go. :)
> 
> Happy Valentines day everyone! I hope you have great days with OHs and friends! <3 :-({|=

Hey, but last time I was selected to be at the table, I went to get "exonerated" and they said Correa changed the laws, and now it´s unlimited times.... grrrr they lied to me! :haha: :dohh: But it´s good to know that! :hugs:

Of course Ill enjoy my time there... first thing Ill do is eat an arroz con moro and grilled ribs, then Ill visit my grandma, my aunt and best friend, and I haven´t decided all the yummy things Ill eat... perhaps breakfast at café de Tere? :winkwink:

Im so looking forward wearing little dresses and flip flops! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Happy Valentines Day! :flower:
> 
> Glad everyone seems to be doing good! This forum moves so fast it's hard to go back and read everything!
> 
> Started my flagyl pills today..my Dr told me to wait till today since i will be 14 weeks tomorrow. I hope my baby will be ok and the medicine won't harm him/her :nope:

if the doctor prescribed it, Im sure your baby wont even notice it, and will keep swimming happy in there! :flower:


----------



## Scottish

Omg pola! That's crazy! But at least it makes people get out and vote! I hope you enjoy your trip and send some sun to scotland please lol :)

I have been feeling great today and can actually go as far to say I feel normal again however we will see how long it's lasts hehe

Got my "12 week" nhs scan tomorrow so excited !!!


----------



## pola17

Good luck tomorrow, Scottish!
Ill make sure to send some sunshine! :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

Wow Pola - that is a process. Shame they can't change your address!!! is it something you can try to have fixed when you are voting tomorrow?? $72 and 1/2hour flight isn't too bad for a day at the beach with your family!

Had my 16w MW appt today. All is well. Got my requsition for my 20 week ultrasound and have it booked for March 14th! My next MW appt is the day before on the 13th LOL. And thats 2 days after we get back from my cruise! 

I have only gained 3 lbs :wohoo: very happy about this as my first pregnancy i was up 15-20lbs already! but i was eating a lot of crap, and was not near as active.

And im starting to seriously consider home birth this time.


----------



## pola17

lol, not only a day.... 3 days! :happydance: 
And lucky you, you just gained 3 pounds! Whats your secret? :shhh:

A moment ago I felt bubbles where LO is suppossed to be located... I know Im only 14 weeks, but one can dream! :winkwink:


----------



## readynwilling

Pola - no secret really, just being generally mindful of what im eating. I started out "bigger" i started at 162lbs (BMI of 27 which is in the overweight catagory). I have been eating Kashi cereal and a banana for breakfast, fruit and greek yogurt for snack, "steamer" micro dinner for lunch, special K shake and granola bar for 2nd snack and then reasonable dinner with my family. Not drinking a lot of calorie drinks (very little soda pop) mostly green tea (1 a day, no milk or sugar) and water the rest of the time. I am eating healthy (enough, i have some treats too - just not everyday, although today we had some chocolate cake in the office for Valentines day) and i am walking on the treadmill at lunch time for 20-30 minutes a couple days a week, then running around after my DD the rest of the time!!. Im eating a number of "diet foods" but not in "diet quantities". if i wasn't pregnant, i'd probably be loosing a small amount, but i have it to loose! 

I gained 70 lbs with DD. but i started at 140lbs with her - so while i may end up close to same weight (i hope not cause that means i'd gain 40lbs by august :shock: ) im hoping when its all said and done i don't have an excess of 40lbs to loose again... its a lot of work, and breastfeeding did not help me loose weight... if anything it made me hungrier and i gained!


----------



## ZooMa

Pola -- Ah, I miss Ecuador! I'm American, but lived there for a year in 1996 as an exchange student. That was when Abdala Bucaram was impeached and fled the country. Walking to the city center and watching the celebrations that night is one of my favorite memories. I saw the sucre jump from 2500 / USD when I arrived to 5000 / USD when I left. That's 100% inflation in 11 months! I heard a little about but didn't really understand all the corruption several years later with further inflation, the bankers leaving the country with government money... not sure what happened, but it didn't sound good! I hope the USD has proven to be a more stable currency.

One of the things I miss the most is the food. Oh, the food! Aji, batidos de coca o mora, fritada, ceviche, fresh mango, papaya, guanabana..... everything SOOO good.... I went to Peru a couple years ago, and while a fun trip, I don't think the food was nearly as good.

I lived in Ambato but only went to Quito a few times. Never made it to Guayaquil (too many strikes blocking the roads), but did spend some time at other cities on the coast. It was hot!!!


----------



## pola17

readynwilling said:


> Pola - no secret really, just being generally mindful of what im eating. I started out "bigger" i started at 162lbs (BMI of 27 which is in the overweight catagory). I have been eating Kashi cereal and a banana for breakfast, fruit and greek yogurt for snack, "steamer" micro dinner for lunch, special K shake and granola bar for 2nd snack and then reasonable dinner with my family. Not drinking a lot of calorie drinks (very little soda pop) mostly green tea (1 a day, no milk or sugar) and water the rest of the time. I am eating healthy (enough, i have some treats too - just not everyday, although today we had some chocolate cake in the office for Valentines day) and i am walking on the treadmill at lunch time for 20-30 minutes a couple days a week, then running around after my DD the rest of the time!!. Im eating a number of "diet foods" but not in "diet quantities". if i wasn't pregnant, i'd probably be loosing a small amount, but i have it to loose!
> 
> I gained 70 lbs with DD. but i started at 140lbs with her - so while i may end up close to same weight (i hope not cause that means i'd gain 40lbs by august :shock: ) im hoping when its all said and done i don't have an excess of 40lbs to loose again... its a lot of work, and breastfeeding did not help me loose weight... if anything it made me hungrier and i gained!

oh my!! You defenitely eat healthy!! I used to be like that pre pregnancy, but I become "picky"... baby wants chocolate! Blame the baby! :haha:

I think Ill start walking around here... that´s actually a good idea!
Im also changing chocolate, for chocolate cereal! lol!

Thanks for sharing! :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Happy Valentines Day! :flower:
> 
> Glad everyone seems to be doing good! This forum moves so fast it's hard to go back and read everything!
> 
> Started my flagyl pills today..my Dr told me to wait till today since i will be 14 weeks tomorrow. I hope my baby will be ok and the medicine won't harm him/her :nope:

I am sure it will be fine as your doctor prescribed it! I can understand how you feel, I felt the same way when having to take antibiotics for UTI! :hugs:




Scottish said:


> Omg pola! That's crazy! But at least it makes people get out and vote! I hope you enjoy your trip and send some sun to scotland please lol :)
> 
> I have been feeling great today and can actually go as far to say I feel normal again however we will see how long it's lasts hehe
> 
> Got my "12 week" nhs scan tomorrow so excited !!!

Good luck on your scan!



readynwilling said:


> Wow Pola - that is a process. Shame they can't change your address!!! is it something you can try to have fixed when you are voting tomorrow?? $72 and 1/2hour flight isn't too bad for a day at the beach with your family!
> 
> Had my 16w MW appt today. All is well. Got my requsition for my 20 week ultrasound and have it booked for March 14th! My next MW appt is the day before on the 13th LOL. And thats 2 days after we get back from my cruise!
> 
> I have only gained 3 lbs :wohoo: very happy about this as my first pregnancy i was up 15-20lbs already! but i was eating a lot of crap, and was not near as active.
> 
> And im starting to seriously consider home birth this time.


That's great that all went well!! Good thing you are not gaining weight! I lost 11 pounds in the first trimester and have not gained anything back, I feel concerned sometimes because I don't want to eat :wacko: As for now, my doctor says it's fine that I am not gaining :shrug:



pola17 said:


> lol, not only a day.... 3 days! :happydance:
> And lucky you, you just gained 3 pounds! Whats your secret? :shhh:
> 
> A moment ago I felt bubbles where LO is suppossed to be located... I know Im only 14 weeks, but one can dream! :winkwink:

I really don't think Correa eliminated that law, but I am not sure :shrug: 

I guess it could be baby that you are feeling Pola! 

Have tons of fun in guayaquil! I am going there the first week of march to visit my grandparents, brother and dad! I don't really like the heat tough, it's too strong for me!!! :nope:



ZooMa said:


> Pola -- Ah, I miss Ecuador! I'm American, but lived there for a year in 1996 as an exchange student. That was when Abdala Bucaram was impeached and fled the country. Walking to the city center and watching the celebrations that night is one of my favorite memories. I saw the sucre jump from 2500 / USD when I arrived to 5000 / USD when I left. That's 100% inflation in 11 months! I heard a little about but didn't really understand all the corruption several years later with further inflation, the bankers leaving the country with government money... not sure what happened, but it didn't sound good! I hope the USD has proven to be a more stable currency.
> 
> One of the things I miss the most is the food. Oh, the food! Aji, batidos de coca o mora, fritada, ceviche, fresh mango, papaya, guanabana..... everything SOOO good.... I went to Peru a couple years ago, and while a fun trip, I don't think the food was nearly as good.
> 
> I lived in Ambato but only went to Quito a few times. Never made it to Guayaquil (too many strikes blocking the roads), but did spend some time at other cities on the coast. It was hot!!!

Oh zooma I didn't know you were an exchange student in Ecuador! I am glad you had a great time even tough you were here at such an awful and unstable time. The dollar is much better :thumbup: 

If you ever come back make sure to contact me if you'd like so I can show you around! :flower:

I was having some yummy empanadas the other day, I sure love our food :happydance: Oh, and I have been craving green mango a lot, the sour kind! So good!


----------



## ZooMa

Well, work finally knows. I told a large chunk of people today after a lecture, and the response was a bit underwhelming. I guess I should realize that people really don't care - it's exciting to me, but doesn't really affect anyone else. My boss was truly happy for me, but I knew he'd be. I think he feels like a dad or older brother to many of us. I suppose news will carry to everyone else at work eventually. I wonder how long it will take to get back to the few people that were commenting on my sub-par performance in December and January. I didn't want to tell them at the time *why* I was tired in the morning, fading in the afternoon, and just doing things a lot more slowly. Hopefully now I'll be forgiven. :)

We made the FB official announcement with the sonogram pic a few weeks ago. It was nice to get all the likes and comments that flowed in so quickly that night. News fades fast, though, so after the first 24-48 hours, no more FB messages. (We're not that active on it, anyway, so that's ok.)

We had told most of our friends during two vacation trips in January. That was a lot of fun. They were very good about waiting for the FB announcement, so it was fun to get their congratulations again later.

Our families found out over Christmas vacation. My family had a much lower-key reaction (read: almost non-reaction). I was a little surprised, but I guess they're not hyper or particularly demonstrative. Plus, they knew we were trying. We definitely caught them off-guard, though, because my Christmas gift was four bottles of wine! I so wish I could have partaken. My hubby's family, on the other hand, is loud and boisteroius and there were several minutes of screaming and carrying-on. That was fun. Both families are thrilled and really excited. It will be the first grandchild for both sides - and in fact we're the only grandchild-producing options on either side. So they're excited about #1, but I bet you they're excited for the possibility of #2, or #3, or whatever in the future, too!

Apologies for the reverse-chronological timeline, but I wanted to share!

Oh, and can I say: yay for the second tri! Finally feeling like myself again. Still not 100%, and I'm desperately out of shape, but I'll take it!


----------



## pola17

ZooMa said:


> Pola -- Ah, I miss Ecuador! I'm American, but lived there for a year in 1996 as an exchange student. That was when Abdala Bucaram was impeached and fled the country. Walking to the city center and watching the celebrations that night is one of my favorite memories. I saw the sucre jump from 2500 / USD when I arrived to 5000 / USD when I left. That's 100% inflation in 11 months! I heard a little about but didn't really understand all the corruption several years later with further inflation, the bankers leaving the country with government money... not sure what happened, but it didn't sound good! I hope the USD has proven to be a more stable currency.
> 
> One of the things I miss the most is the food. Oh, the food! Aji, batidos de coca o mora, fritada, ceviche, fresh mango, papaya, guanabana..... everything SOOO good.... I went to Peru a couple years ago, and while a fun trip, I don't think the food was nearly as good.
> 
> I lived in Ambato but only went to Quito a few times. Never made it to Guayaquil (too many strikes blocking the roads), but did spend some time at other cities on the coast. It was hot!!!

I dont usually OMG, but OH MY GOD!!!! REALLY??!!! :happydance:
You were here, when the "loco" was president! What a special year... I was 12 and starting highschool.... I remember wearing those shirts revealing the belly buttom with the happy face, but yes, economically, it was a crappy year for Ecuador!

Things have changed A LOT... strickes are no longer common, highways have improved, using now the American dollar has improved the living style.... Im not much of a fan to our President, but things have improved indeed... I just dont agree on his point of views on freedom of speech (for example!)

Quito is such a special city! It´s beautiful... our food is amazing as well.. I just had for lunch jugo de tomate de árbol... yummy!

You should come to visit more... it´s nice in here! Galapagos it´s a must!!!!!!! :happydance:

You just made my day! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

Lily, I guess Ill investigate.... I know when you are in the table, they give you a special paper saying you did the job, and if you were selected more than 3 times, you had to take these papers to get exonerated.... well... I lost them! :blush: but as DH is president of the table this year, Ill follow up to not make him do this annoying thing more than 3 times!

Maybe it´s baby, maybe it´s not.... who knows! :haha: Maybe Im just gassy! :blush:


----------



## ZooMa

Pola, Borr - oh, green mango! I had forgotten. And what are those little green sour berry-like things? I think they're ridged like little mini pumpkins. They were served with salt to contrast the sour. Oh, and chochos! What are those? I want to make them! All those after school snacks... And the ice cream! So many flavors, so good. And chifles. And, and.... wow, I am really getting some cravings now!

Oh, and tortillas de verde. Completely forgot about those. One of my favorites. I've got to make those here sometime.

I never really developed a taste for empanadas (or tamales, but I know that can be more of a Mexican thing). But I liked pretty much everything else. Well, maybe not tripe. Couldn't bring myself to try that. :)


----------



## pola17

You can find empanadas from Mexico, to Argentina... each country prepares them differently! :)

Lily who is also from Ecuador was telling about mango.. Im not much of a big fan... actually, I dont like fruits :haha: But ice cream here is yummy!

I dont know if you can find chochos! My parents have found Ecuadorean stuff on ehtnical supermarkets, but they live in Florida, where there´s a important latin population! :)


edit: did you try tripe? Brave woman! :o


----------



## borr.dg.baby

pola17 said:


> Lily, I guess Ill investigate.... I know when you are in the table, they give you a special paper saying you did the job, and if you were selected more than 3 times, you had to take these papers to get exonerated.... well... I lost them! :blush: but as DH is president of the table this year, Ill follow up to not make him do this annoying thing more than 3 times!
> 
> Maybe it´s baby, maybe it´s not.... who knows! :haha: Maybe Im just gassy! :blush:

I never got that paper (I have been selected twice!) :shrug: I was thankfully not selected this time! :dohh:


----------



## pola17

Lucky us, then! :haha: 
If there´s a next time, Ill make sure to get out of it... it´s annoying! :/


----------



## borr.dg.baby

ZooMa said:


> Pola, Borr - oh, green mango! I had forgotten. And what are those little green sour berry-like things? I think they're ridged like little mini pumpkins. They were served with salt to contrast the sour. Oh, and chochos! What are those? I want to make them! All those after school snacks... And the ice cream! So many flavors, so good. And chifles. And, and.... wow, I am really getting some cravings now!
> 
> I never really developed a taste for empanadas (or tamales, but I know that can be more of a Mexican thing). But I liked pretty much everything else. Well, maybe not tripe. Couldn't bring myself to try that. :)

 I don't know about the green sour berry things? :shrug: I don't really know where chocho comes from (is it a plant or what?? ) :dohh: haha I am sorry I am of no help :dohh: Chifles I love and ice cream too :winkwink: I wish I could eat some ceviche but my doctor does not allow me to eat any sea food as it can be contaminated :wacko:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks Pola and Borr for the reassurance :hugs: it's stressful having to take medication when your pregnant! 

That food sounds so good yum now I am hungry! My mom is from Mexico so I love Mexican good cause I grew up on it. There's some things I love cause I grew up with them but my husband won't date try it haha


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Haha yeah I guess you can say some of the food is different! But he should try it! Mexican is delicious too! yum!


----------



## pola17

Maybe the green berry like thing that is sour is grosella???


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Thanks Pola and Borr for the reassurance :hugs: it's stressful having to take medication when your pregnant!
> 
> That food sounds so good yum now I am hungry! My mom is from Mexico so I love Mexican good cause I grew up on it. There's some things I love cause I grew up with them but my husband won't date try it haha

Real Mexican food is amazing... you have such cool heritage! :happydance:


----------



## mac1979

All this talk of food and I'm stuck in boring of Nebraska, with a craving for fruit, which would be wonderful except everything is out of season.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

mac1979 said:


> All this talk of food and I'm stuck in boring of Nebraska, with a craving for fruit, which would be wonderful except everything is out of season.

I am sorry! I couldn't live without fruit :wacko:


----------



## pola17

lol, then come to an exotic place... like Ecuador! :happydance:

Lol, this is the cheesiest song ever... and it´s about Ecuador! :haha: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fo9KICWdFo


----------



## ZooMa

Grosella - I think that's it! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phyllanthus_acidus

Chocho = lupinus bean https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lupinus_mutabilis

Nope, didn't try the tripe. Not brave!

Sorry to get off pregnancy topic so much. But this is fun!


----------



## pola17

ZooMa said:


> Grosella - I think that's it! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phyllanthus_acidus
> 
> Nope, didn't try the tripe. Not brave!
> 
> Sorry to get off pregnancy topic so much. But this is fun!

Im not a grosella lover! and good to know you didnt try tripe! :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

ZooMa said:


> Grosella - I think that's it! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phyllanthus_acidus
> 
> Nope, didn't try the tripe. Not brave!
> 
> Sorry to get off pregnancy topic so much. But this is fun!

I don't eat the tripe either, or any of that weird stuff :wacko:


----------



## mac1979

Pola, if I had a chance to go to another country it would be Spain. I majored in Spanish in college and some of my teachers were from Spain, they showed the classes pictures and I decided I have to go someday.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I would love to go to Spain also!


----------



## mama d

Hey ladies - I'm in on going to Spain too! Let's plan a preggo mama trip! ;)

I had my 16 week appt today. Baby sounds great and I'm finally allowed to go back to normal (no more bedrest or modified bedrest)!!! It's been a LONG 9 weeks of having this hematoma so I'm so relieved to start living life normally again. I don't go back now until my 20 week scan. So Whew! All good news at the doctor for once!

Hope everyone is having a lovely Valentine's Day today!!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Woohoo Mama D!!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Yum food :thumbup:

I have been to Spain loved it, I also was in cyprus loved it as well :) 


What a day, my poor baby is so sick he was up crying all night so no sleep for me at all, he seemed much better this morning when we got up but go worse as the day went on, brought him to the doctor and he has a very bad ear infection the doctor thinks his ear drum will burst :cry: not a happy mummy at all, he is teething getting 6 teeth so I thought it was the problem as he had no high temps till this afternoon :dohh: feel guilty I did not cop it sooner! 


mama d that is great news :happydance: yay :)


----------



## mac1979

mama d said:


> Hey ladies - I'm in on going to Spain too! Let's plan a preggo mama trip! ;)
> 
> I had my 16 week appt today. Baby sounds great and I'm finally allowed to go back to normal (no more bedrest or modified bedrest)!!! It's been a LONG 9 weeks of having this hematoma so I'm so relieved to start living life normally again. I don't go back now until my 20 week scan. So Whew! All good news at the doctor for once!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely Valentine's Day today!!!

Woo hoo :thumbup:


----------



## more babies

Awww Celtic so sorry to hear about your son. My daughter ear drum burst back in June. She had a slightfever one day then it was gone the next then that night out of nowhere had horrible ear pain but nothing else and no fever. She finally fell asleep for the night and when I went in to check on her the next morning she had a 104 temp and her ear drum had burst at some point. Some times there's no way of knowing what exactly is wrong so don't beat yourself up! :hugs: Its definitely no fun having a little one that's sick and is often time harder on us, I think! The helpless feeling is awful! I hope he feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

more babies said:


> Awww Celtic so sorry to hear about your son. My daughter ear drum burst back in June. She had a slightfever one day then it was gone the next then that night out of nowhere had horrible ear pain but nothing else and no fever. She finally fell asleep for the night and when I went in to check on her the next morning she had a 104 temp and her ear drum had burst at some point. Some times there's no way of knowing what exactly is wrong so don't beat yourself up! :hugs: Its definitely no fun having a little one that's sick and is often time harder on us, I think! The helpless feeling is awful! I hope he feels better soon :hugs:

Thanks :hugs: you have made me feel a little better, I feel so bad for him I know how awful ear infections are I suffered awful with them as a child. my DD gets them as well but she get high temps and then ear pain. we are really hard on our selfs ,some times us mums :hugs: he is sleeping now after a major struggle to get his medicine in to him I hope it makes him feel better so he will drink for me then.


----------



## more babies

CelticNiamh said:


> more babies said:
> 
> 
> Awww Celtic so sorry to hear about your son. My daughter ear drum burst back in June. She had a slightfever one day then it was gone the next then that night out of nowhere had horrible ear pain but nothing else and no fever. She finally fell asleep for the night and when I went in to check on her the next morning she had a 104 temp and her ear drum had burst at some point. Some times there's no way of knowing what exactly is wrong so don't beat yourself up! :hugs: Its definitely no fun having a little one that's sick and is often time harder on us, I think! The helpless feeling is awful! I hope he feels better soon :hugs:
> 
> Thanks :hugs: you have made me feel a little better, I feel so bad for him I know how awful ear infections are I suffered awful with them as a child. my DD gets them as well but she get high temps and then ear pain. we are really hard on our selfs ,some times us mums :hugs: he is sleeping now after a major struggle to get his medicine in to him I hope it makes him feel better so he will drink for me then.Click to expand...

And clearly he is young if he is teething so that makes it even harder to tell what's wrong with them! :hug: to you and I'm sure you're an amazing mom! :flower:

My 7 year old has Crohn's disease diagnosed 2 years ago but suffering with it from about age 2 and there is nothing harder then have a sick child. The helpless feeling is awful and we beat ourselves up way too much. I know its impossible not to but I think we have to give ourselves more credit and sometimes it helps to hear from someone else so I'm glad I was able to make you feel a little better!


----------



## CelticNiamh

This made me laugh :haha: came up in my facebook feed, Irish slang explained 
I know it is not pregnancy related but had to share 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ej_51H1zWGY


----------



## CelticNiamh

more babies said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more babies said:
> 
> 
> Awww Celtic so sorry to hear about your son. My daughter ear drum burst back in June. She had a slightfever one day then it was gone the next then that night out of nowhere had horrible ear pain but nothing else and no fever. She finally fell asleep for the night and when I went in to check on her the next morning she had a 104 temp and her ear drum had burst at some point. Some times there's no way of knowing what exactly is wrong so don't beat yourself up! :hugs: Its definitely no fun having a little one that's sick and is often time harder on us, I think! The helpless feeling is awful! I hope he feels better soon :hugs:
> 
> Thanks :hugs: you have made me feel a little better, I feel so bad for him I know how awful ear infections are I suffered awful with them as a child. my DD gets them as well but she get high temps and then ear pain. we are really hard on our selfs ,some times us mums :hugs: he is sleeping now after a major struggle to get his medicine in to him I hope it makes him feel better so he will drink for me then.Click to expand...
> 
> And clearly he is young if he is teething so that makes it even harder to tell what's wrong with them! :hug: to you and I'm sure you're an amazing mom! :flower:
> 
> My 7 year old has Crohn's disease diagnosed 2 years ago but suffering with it from about age 2 and there is nothing harder then have a sick child. The helpless feeling is awful and we beat ourselves up way too much. I know its impossible not to but I think we have to give ourselves more credit and sometimes it helps to hear from someone else so I'm glad I was able to make you feel a little better!Click to expand...

Yes he is 23 months, your poor little guy:hugs: I think as parents if we could we would take thier pain on as our own


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Yea I love my moms cooking...it seriously is the best mexican food ever :happydance: haha.

Yay mama d glad things are well with bub!

Celtic I'm sorry about your little one :flower: that's gotta be stressful having a sick child


----------



## shellyinstl

So I went today to get the rhogam (sp?) shot my dr. wanted me to get. I thought it was just the standard thing for my rh neg blood type. I had to get blood work to verify my blood type (even though I have a red cross card with my blood type) then wait two hours that turned into more like three. Then go to the labor and delivery where the nurse gave me the shot. So she asks me how far along I am and then ask if I have been bleeding. I told her yes I have a hematoma but, i think this is just a precaution because of my blood type. She said it is probably because of hematoma and not wanting blood from it to mix with babies because they usualy dont give it till about 28 weeks. I got the prescription for it Thur. If I would have knew it was to protect the baby from hematoma blood I would have had it done Thur. I even ask the Dr if it could wait and he said yes but, she made it sound like it should not have waited. And she said I would have to have another shot at 28 week.... it hurt :growlmad: has anyone else with hematoma had to have rhogam also?


----------



## JenzyKY

Your baby is fine. It's for your next pregnancies.

I am surprised you didn't get it immediately after bleeding the first time.


----------



## JenzyKY

I had it for unexplained bleeding at 7 weeks. Mine didn't hurt too bad but I was expecting it to be like steroids which sucks and I had a bit of a high from seeing babies heart beat for the first time. :haha:


----------



## shellyinstl

JenzyKY said:


> Your baby is fine. It's for your next pregnancies.
> 
> I am surprised you didn't get it immediately after bleeding the first time.

That is what I thought but that is not what the nurse said. I think I am going to call and ask tomorrow.


----------



## shellyinstl

JenzyKY said:


> I had it for unexplained bleeding at 7 weeks. Mine didn't hurt too bad but I was expecting it to be like steroids which sucks and I had a bit of a high from seeing babies heart beat for the first time. :haha:

It burned or maybe I am just a big sissy. When I did my first ivf I had to have a methotrexate (probably spelled wrong) because it was determined to be tubal and they sent two nurses they actually give two shots at the same time because it hurts so bad you wont let them do the second. I almost didnt show when they told me i had to have it. I saw a story on tv where a lady carried a tubal pregnancy to full term. If she could so could I. My dh was hearing none of that though.


----------



## pola17

Mac- Spain... Mmmmm... At any corner you eat well there! 

Mama d, good news about your hematoma!!

Celtic- sorry to hear your LO has been sick! I hope he recovers soon!!


----------



## Crystal5483

shellyinstl said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> I had it for unexplained bleeding at 7 weeks. Mine didn't hurt too bad but I was expecting it to be like steroids which sucks and I had a bit of a high from seeing babies heart beat for the first time. :haha:
> 
> It burned or maybe I am just a big sissy. When I did my first ivf I had to have a methotrexate (probably spelled wrong) because it was determined to be tubal and they sent two nurses they actually give two shots at the same time because it hurts so bad you wont let them do the second. I almost didnt show when they told me i had to have it. I saw a story on tv where a lady carried a tubal pregnancy to full term. If she could so could I. My dh was hearing none of that though.Click to expand...

Oh I got the two methotrexate shots back to back by one nurse and two weeks later had to have two shots back to back again lol didnt hurt one bit. Guess I was lucky.


----------



## shellyinstl

Crystal5483 said:


> shellyinstl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> I had it for unexplained bleeding at 7 weeks. Mine didn't hurt too bad but I was expecting it to be like steroids which sucks and I had a bit of a high from seeing babies heart beat for the first time. :haha:
> 
> It burned or maybe I am just a big sissy. When I did my first ivf I had to have a methotrexate (probably spelled wrong) because it was determined to be tubal and they sent two nurses they actually give two shots at the same time because it hurts so bad you wont let them do the second. I almost didnt show when they told me i had to have it. I saw a story on tv where a lady carried a tubal pregnancy to full term. If she could so could I. My dh was hearing none of that though.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I got the two methotrexate shots back to back by one nurse and two weeks later had to have two shots back to back again lol didnt hurt one bit. Guess I was lucky.Click to expand...

It didn't hurt as much as they lead me to believe it was going to. After they said alot of people don't like to get the second cause the first hurt so bad I was expecting it to fell like I was getting shot with a spear but, I wouldn't go so far as to say it didn't hurt one bit. lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mama d so glad to hear the hematoma is gone!!! :wohoo:

Celtic I hope your LO gets well soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Hey all! I had my first nhs scan today and it calculated me at 15 weeks and 2days and my date has been changed to the 7th August!

Baby doing great it looked so comfy in there hehe it looked like it was sitting down relaxing with feet stretched out and it's wee hands behind the head hehe

I asked the radiographer to have a wee peek between legs and she did do a potty shot but she wouldn't say for sure the gender as here you find out at 20 weeks and I think she was to frightened so she said it wasn't quite clear enough but she thinks there's a wee something between the legs and even myself and oh could see a what looked like boys parts but will confirm on 20th march! So long !!arghh lol:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## pola17

Thats a beautiful pic, Scottish! :D


----------



## shellyinstl

Scottish said:


> Hey all! I had my first nhs scan today and it calculated me at 15 weeks and 2days and my date has been changed to the 7th August!
> 
> Baby doing great it looked so comfy in there hehe it looked like it was sitting down relaxing with feet stretched out and it's wee hands behind the head hehe
> 
> I asked the radiographer to have a wee peek between legs and she did do a potty shot but she wouldn't say for sure the gender as here you find out at 20 weeks and I think she was to frightened so she said it wasn't quite clear enough but she thinks there's a wee something between the legs and even myself and oh could see a what looked like boys parts but will confirm on 20th march! So long !!arghh lol:happydance:

Nice looking young fellow you got there. I hope my u/s tech will tell me something on the 26th as well.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

What a cute picture! I am glad you got a peek! :)


----------



## Scottish

Thanks girls! I am so excited when everyone starts finding out the genders! 

I hope I can manage to wait till 20th march I think I will struggle lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Just some pregnancy humor


----------



## more babies

Great scan picture Scottish!!


----------



## mac1979

So, I am finally able to get this out without getting all mad again. On Wednesday DH and I went out for an early Valentine's Day date night since he had to go out of town yesterday. As you recall I was feeling horrible about looking "fat and lumpy and gross". As we were leaving the restaurant (we were in the parking lot) a lady comes up to me and says "If you want to loose that extra holiday weight you should try Body by Vi shakes, I'm a distributor and can help you." I was almost in tears and told her "I'm 16 weeks pregnant and hope you burn in hell." She told me I was over reacting, I then pulled my fist back to punch her (I have NEVER hit anybody before), DH had to put his arm around the front of me to stop me. DH told her if she didn't stop he would let me loose, the lady turned and back into the restaurant. I was beyond livid and crying about being fat...again, even in new maternity clothes. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Great news Mama D, so happy for you!

Beautiful scan Scottish!

Borr, hilarious :haha:!


----------



## setarei

@shelly, I had the rhogam shot at 7 weeks because of my bleeding. If I read you correctly, you waited an extra day to get it (after getting it prescribed). If so, you should be fine. As others have said, it's to prevent problems in future pregnancies.

@celtic, poor baby. I hope the ear feels better soon with the meds.

@mac, wow that woman has got it coming! I'm sure she's gotten hit by a few women if she's just going up to random people and offering a way to lose weight. I'm not sure what your belly looks like, but I look less fat wearing tight clothes than I do with loose ones so that's what I do when I feel frumpy. She was out of line so as hard as it is, I hope you can ignore her rudeness :hugs:.


----------



## JenzyKY

Wow, Mac, that was seriously RUDE! I'd have done the same!


----------



## more babies

Aww Mac how terrible :hugs: can't blame you for wanting to hit her though!


----------



## bella21

oh wow Mac!! how rude of her!! I probably would've done the same!! and I can't imagine how many women she's pissed off by saying that!! 

Borr thanks for the laugh ! :) 

scottish beautiful scan !!


----------



## Scottish

How rude mac! I think I would quite rightly have done the same as you. My temper is very short at the moment as well hehe

I have another scan pic to share cos I think it's adorable! It's my wee babas feet I hope u can make them both out! Hehe xx :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Such cute little feet! 


Mac how RUDE was she!!! I would have hit her! Awful! I am sorry you are feeling fat, I am sure you look wonderful and pregnant! :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

On a lighter note, I am packing for a 4 day trip to Texas...any bets on what I forget...I usually for get something important, and now we are adding pregnancy brain to the mix.


----------



## JenzyKY

I guess toothbrush or prenatal vitamins!


----------



## mama d

mac1979 said:


> So, I am finally able to get this out without getting all mad again. On Wednesday DH and I went out for an early Valentine's Day date night since he had to go out of town yesterday. As you recall I was feeling horrible about looking "fat and lumpy and gross". As we were leaving the restaurant (we were in the parking lot) a lady comes up to me and says "If you want to loose that extra holiday weight you should try Body by Vi shakes, I'm a distributor and can help you." I was almost in tears and told her "I'm 16 weeks pregnant and hope you burn in hell." She told me I was over reacting, I then pulled my fist back to punch her (I have NEVER hit anybody before), DH had to put his arm around the front of me to stop me. DH told her if she didn't stop he would let me loose, the lady turned and back into the restaurant. I was beyond livid and crying about being fat...again, even in new maternity clothes. :cry::cry::cry:

Oh my goodness - the nerve of that woman!!!!!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Wow can't believe she said that to you! Some people are so dumb it blows me away...Mac you look great :) 

I'm on day 2 of the flagyl pills...no side effects so far except a weird taste in my mouth once in awhile and I always feel thirsty. I can't stop worrying about the effects the meds could be having on my baby :| can't wait to be done with these nasty pills


----------



## amethyst77

omg mac that is awful :( 
:hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Mac. People should JUST MIND THEIR BUSINESS ABOUT PEOPLES WEIGHT! 

I had someone i know ask me if i was having another baby on Wednesday. He's lucky i am... i'd have been very upset if i was not. And i can totally see it the other way.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Mac, that woman sounds awful and rude, (and not a terribly effective sales person if you ask me). You should contact the company that she works for and tell them that she is harassing people. I saw your picture you posted and you don't look fat at all, you look wonderful! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Mac, if I was there, I would have slap her! 
If someone is fat or not, they shouldn't do that! It's embarrassing! And you're pregnant, you deserved an apology! These people are horrible, and deserve a lesson!

:hugs:


----------



## pola17

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Mac, that woman sounds awful and rude, (and not a terribly effective sales person if you ask me). You should contact the company that she works for and tell them that she is harassing people. I saw your picture you posted and you don't look fat at all, you look wonderful! :hugs:

YES!!! That's a great idea!!!! That way she'll learn the hard way, that what she did was disrespectful!


----------



## mac1979

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Mac, that woman sounds awful and rude, (and not a terribly effective sales person if you ask me). You should contact the company that she works for and tell them that she is harassing people. I saw your picture you posted and you don't look fat at all, you look wonderful! :hugs:

Body by Vi is kind of like Amway. If you use it to lose weight, you can recruit people to sell for you, and they recruit people to sell for them, so on and so forth. DH and I have people (that we know well) pimping it to us all the time and after reading reviews about it I would never put that crap in my body pregnant or not. I didn't know her name so can't report her (she was a customer at the same restaurant). 

Pregnancy has given me guts, I have never lost my temper or tried to hit anybody...EVER. DH even confessed he was a little scared of me for a bit. :haha:


----------



## shellyinstl

mac1979 said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Mac, that woman sounds awful and rude, (and not a terribly effective sales person if you ask me). You should contact the company that she works for and tell them that she is harassing people. I saw your picture you posted and you don't look fat at all, you look wonderful! :hugs:
> 
> Body by Vi is kind of like Amway. If you use it to lose weight, you can recruit people to sell for you, and they recruit people to sell for them, so on and so forth. DH and I have people (that we know well) pimping it to us all the time and after reading reviews about it I would never put that crap in my body pregnant or not. I didn't know her name so can't report her (she was a customer at the same restaurant).
> 
> Pregnancy has given me guts, I have never lost my temper or tried to hit anybody...EVER. DH even confessed he was a little scared of me for a bit. :haha:Click to expand...

I couldnt help but chuckle I can imagine the whole sceen. I have never heard of body by vi but I would be offended if someone just walked up to me and said that to. I bet she thinks twice before she just walks up to someone again.


----------



## bella21

mac I'm the same way since I've been pregnant (a lot of nuts haha) I seem to have no filter now and definitely don't think before I say things to people. The worst part is I don't even really feel bad lol its probably normal things i would usually think but now i actually say it all..its bad!! 

Oh and Im going to guess you forget socks :) and cell phone charger!


----------



## Sooz

Mac that is awful, the nerve of some people. Its like they have no social filter! Im not surprised you went to hit her.

My female boss was less than tactful when I got to work yesterday and is insisting either Im further on than I think or carrying more than one. Its a definite no on both counts.

I had the first person who didn't know be confident enough to ask me if I was expecting yesterday so guess its pretty out there now. I can feel the weight in my hips already and my pelvic floor feels like its going to drop out!


----------



## mac1979

So, I've had a horrible runny nose and cough since I've been pregnant, which is common. I was sitting next to an older lady (70's) on the plane and she told me that with my sniffles and cough that I was for sure having a girl (I don't mind the assuming since she is old and I am wearing maternity clothes). Has anybody heard that old wives tale before?


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Hmm I haven't heard that old wives tail before. It seems to me like there's an old wives tail for everything.

I'm joining you all in 2nd trimester today! Woot woot!!


----------



## shellyinstl

How is everyone's weekends going? We are spending some time with our grand-daughter this weekend. I admire those of you who already have lo's cause man is she wearing me out.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

RockNRollBaby said:


> Hmm I haven't heard that old wives tail before. It seems to me like there's an old wives tail for everything.
> 
> I'm joining you all in 2nd trimester today! Woot woot!!

Congratulations on 2nd trimester!!! :yipee:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I have never heard that old wives tale before, I have also been told that I am having a girl since I was really tired in the 1st tri, never heard of that one before either! 

Well, I will soon find out, 3 more sleeps until gender scan!! :wohoo:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Wow this thread has been quiet today for a change! :haha:

Just wanted to share that we got the guest bedroom bed out and put the crib and changer together! on wednesday (if baby is good) we will start planning the decorations :happydance: 



Here's the finished product! This is not how the furniture will be arranged, I have a giant bookshelf on the other wall that I must remove to fit everything!


----------



## shellyinstl

borr.dg.baby said:


> Wow this thread has been quiet today for a change! :haha:
> 
> Just wanted to share that we got the guest bedroom bed out and put the crib and changer together! on wednesday (if baby is good) we will start planning the decorations :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 568919
> 
> 
> Here's the finished product! This is not how the furniture will be arranged, I have a giant bookshelf on the other wall that I must remove to fit everything!

Looking very nice! How exciting to be getting ready for your new baby.


----------



## JenzyKY

Got lots of good deals at Old Navy in store and online today. Yay for having some clothes that fit!!

Nice nursery. I haven't even picked anything out. I know I want a convertible crib in dark wood but I haven't gotten farther than that!


----------



## pola17

Lily, I can tell from now, that the nursery will end up beautifully!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I wish I found some clothes that fit better, I tried to look for some but they were really expensive so I didn't buy anything.

I always knew I wanted a white simple crib and I happened to run into one that was good priced so that's why we bought it so early :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Borr looks great! How exciting that you will know boy or girl in a few days!! I have an ultrasound next week on Wednesday so I'm hoping we will be able to find out then..ill be 15w5d.

Hi Pola how are you doing? My DH flew out on a business trip this morning till Thursday and I'm already missing him :(


----------



## JenzyKY

borr.dg.baby said:


> I wish I found some clothes that fit better, I tried to look for some but they were really expensive so I didn't buy anything.
> 
> I always knew I wanted a white simple crib and I happened to run into one that was good priced so that's why we bought it so early :)

That stinks that the clothes have been expensive! Here Old Navy has their clothes marked 40% off then I got an extra 15% off so its been pretty reasonable. It may not be the best of quality but I just need it a few months. I'll take a $6 tank top, $7 t shirt, etc. I am almost busting out of some of my scrubs so I definitely needed some longer tank tops!


----------



## ZooMa

I think most everyone must be in or nearing the second tri - which either means everyone is feeling great and not moping around the house posting on forums, and/or they're busy shopping for maternity clothes and food cravings!

Today I made pumpkin spice bread (more of a cake) with craisins and chocolate chips. So ridiculously good. I'm going to have to take it in to work to not eat it all.

Baby also was craving Thai green curry and lots of veggies tonight. I'm so happy I'm getting my love of vegetables back!


----------



## Crystal5483

I feel way better in the pregnancy field but I'm totally not Feeling ok I'm general! Chest cold of the century! 

Gender reveal Wednesday!!!!


----------



## mac1979

Amazing day today! DH got double gold medals on his BJJ, he really needed the win too. I told him the baby is his good luck charm. Tomorrow we are going to visit The Alamo and do our Facebook announcement and it is our 1st wedding anniversary.


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Borr looks great! How exciting that you will know boy or girl in a few days!! I have an ultrasound next week on Wednesday so I'm hoping we will be able to find out then..ill be 15w5d.
> 
> Hi Pola how are you doing? My DH flew out on a business trip this morning till Thursday and I'm already missing him :(

Awww, it sucks to stay alone a few days!!! :hugs: when does he returns?

I'm good! Still at my home town, tomorrow morning is my flight, and once I land, I'll go directly home... Not looking forward to that! :haha:


----------



## Scottish

borr your nursery looks great!

i have been looking at prams the past week and its so hard to decide on which one to get! i want a 3in1 pram so i have the push chair, pram and car seat all in 1. 

i have been looking at the cosatto giggle all star 3 in1 it looks so funky and compact!

i have been feeling great the past few days and nausea seems to have gone away a bit which makes me so happy. 

ALSO!!! i have defo been feeling the baby, i get kinda bubbly feelings in lower pelvic area which is not gas and defo baby! i can also feel things getting bigger as in i can feel my uterus expanding if that makes sense lol

xx :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

JenzyKY said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> I wish I found some clothes that fit better, I tried to look for some but they were really expensive so I didn't buy anything.
> 
> I always knew I wanted a white simple crib and I happened to run into one that was good priced so that's why we bought it so early :)
> 
> That stinks that the clothes have been expensive! Here Old Navy has their clothes marked 40% off then I got an extra 15% off so its been pretty reasonable. It may not be the best of quality but I just need it a few months. I'll take a $6 tank top, $7 t shirt, etc. I am almost busting out of some of my scrubs so I definitely needed some longer tank tops!Click to expand...

I went and found some jeans but they were like $35 dollars each so no, and the shirts were like $40 each!! I guess I'll just keep on using the bella band until I get to go shopping in march! :dohh:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Scottish said:


> borr your nursery looks great!
> 
> i have been looking at prams the past week and its so hard to decide on which one to get! i want a 3in1 pram so i have the push chair, pram and car seat all in 1.
> 
> i have been looking at the cosatto giggle all star 3 in1 it looks so funky and compact!
> 
> i have been feeling great the past few days and nausea seems to have gone away a bit which makes me so happy.
> 
> ALSO!!! i have defo been feeling the baby, i get kinda bubbly feelings in lower pelvic area which is not gas and defo baby! i can also feel things getting bigger as in i can feel my uterus expanding if that makes sense lol
> 
> xx :)

Aw that is so great that you are feeling baby!!! :happydance: You must be so happy :flower: I still haven't felt anything :shrug: 

I was also researching strollers and I think I made a decision on one, also a 3 in 1 but sold in the states because that's were I am going shopping for all that stuff!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I had an awful night, I was too hot even though it's cold, kept rolling over, getting heartburn every time I rolled over :wacko:, kept having dreams about having a baby girl but they were not nice dreams, they were more scary and they couldn't tell the gender for certain, and things were wrong with baby (in one of them the baby was a girl but had testes and that was going to cause some sort of trouble!! :nope:) :cry:

I woke up at 3:30 and finally gave up on sleep at 4:30 and have been doing some studying and reading since :growlmad: :sleep:

Oh and to top it all off, I got my first stretch mark, noticed it yesterday, its vertical right in the middle of my belly :growlmad::growlmad:
I knew I was prone to get them and was expecting them, but really? 16 weeks??? :coffee:

Sorry for the rant, not a good way to start the week :nope:


----------



## Sooz

Are you sure its not your linea nigra starting up? So far my one stretch mark from last time has blanched so it doesn't show where it is being pulled so tight.

Great that you are feeling movement Scottish! I didn't feel DD until almost 17 weeks but feel this one all the time. I love that feeling so much. :cloud9:


----------



## Sooz

My bump at 16 weeks- anyone else want to share?

https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/2013-02-16133922.jpg

I have my 16 week MW appointment on Wednesday and then won't see her again until 28 weeks. Such a huge gap!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sooz said:


> Are you sure its not your linea nigra starting up? So far my one stretch mark from last time has blanched so it doesn't show where it is being pulled so tight.
> 
> Great that you are feeling movement Scottish! I didn't feel DD until almost 17 weeks but feel this one all the time. I love that feeling so much. :cloud9:

I wish! My linea negra showed up at like 10 weeks, the stretch mark is right next to it! :nope:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sooz said:


> My bump at 16 weeks- anyone else want to share?
> 
> 
> I have my 16 week MW appointment on Wednesday and then won't see her again until 28 weeks. Such a huge gap!

I love your bump! It's so round and lovely! :flower:

I will do bump pic this wednesday after scan!


----------



## Sooz

borr.dg.baby said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> Are you sure its not your linea nigra starting up? So far my one stretch mark from last time has blanched so it doesn't show where it is being pulled so tight.
> 
> Great that you are feeling movement Scottish! I didn'tfeel DD until almost 17 weeks but feel this one all the time. I love that feeling so much. :cloud9:
> 
> I wish! My linea negra showed up at like 10 weeks, the stretch mark is right next to it! :nope:Click to expand...

Maybe you'll be lucky and it'll be your one and only one. 

If its any consolation my varicose veins on the backs of my knees are up and angry already. They look gross!


----------



## Scottish

aww borr sorry you had a bad night. i was like that on saturday night but it was also caused by my noisy neighbours having a party all night and their kids up running about and shouting and screaming at 3am! i was not a happy bunny yesterday i tell you. hopefully tonight you will sleep better.

I keep meaning to take bump pics and i always forget so i dont have one to share at the moment. Sooz you have a lovely bump :)

and boo to the stretch mark borr, i got them with my dd and i am hoping i wont get any more this time but i am also prone to them as my skin is really soft!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Scottish said:


> aww borr sorry you had a bad night. i was like that on saturday night but it was also caused by my noisy neighbours having a party all night and their kids up running about and shouting and screaming at 3am! i was not a happy bunny yesterday i tell you. hopefully tonight you will sleep better.
> 
> I keep meaning to take bump pics and i always forget so i dont have one to share at the moment. Sooz you have a lovely bump :)
> 
> and boo to the stretch mark borr, i got them with my dd and i am hoping i wont get any more this time but i am also prone to them as my skin is really soft!

Thank you :flower: I sure hope I sleep better or am able to take a nap this afternoon. Post the pics!! :) I sure hope it's my last stretch mark although I doubt it! :winkwink:



Sooz said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> Are you sure its not your linea nigra starting up? So far my one stretch mark from last time has blanched so it doesn't show where it is being pulled so tight.
> 
> Great that you are feeling movement Scottish! I didn'tfeel DD until almost 17 weeks but feel this one all the time. I love that feeling so much. :cloud9:
> 
> I wish! My linea negra showed up at like 10 weeks, the stretch mark is right next to it! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you'll be lucky and it'll be your one and only one.
> 
> If its any consolation my varicose veins on the backs of my knees are up and angry already. They look gross!Click to expand...

I have found some varicose veins too, do they go away after pregnancy?? :dohh: I am sorry you have them :thumbup:


----------



## Sooz

They didn't go away but they did fade an awful lot. My MW last time did tell me that once Im done having kids I might be able to have them fixed on the NHS.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sooz said:


> They didn't go away but they did fade an awful lot. My MW last time did tell me that once Im done having kids I might be able to have them fixed on the NHS.

That's great that you can get them fixed, I wish there was a way to fix stretch marks too! :wacko:


----------



## mac1979

I'm an ONION!!!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations!! Is it just me or does an avocado seem larger than an onion? :shrug:


----------



## pola17

Sooz, I insist you have one of the cutest bumps Ive ever seen!
Maybe Ill feel brave to take myself another pic! :winkwink:


----------



## pola17

Lily, sorry about that bad dream an heartburn! :hugs: Thankfully it was only a dream! :hugs:

Mac ... I love onions! :haha:

Girls, how would you feel to read on facebook a status that says "whenever I hear a screaming child on the street, I think to myself.....birth control!" --- Opinions?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

pola17 said:


> Lily, sorry about that bad dream an heartburn! :hugs: Thankfully it was only a dream! :hugs:
> 
> Mac ... I love onions! :haha:
> 
> Girls, how would you feel to read on facebook a status that says "whenever I hear a screaming child on the street, I think to myself.....birth control!" --- Opinions?

:grr: I don't think it's nice, I think all children have bad days, that's rude :growlmad:


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> They didn't go away but they did fade an awful lot. My MW last time did tell me that once Im done having kids I might be able to have them fixed on the NHS.
> 
> That's great that you can get them fixed, I wish there was a way to fix stretch marks too! :wacko:Click to expand...

There is a tummy tuck LOL but thats extreme :blush: I get one for my tummy 5 kids and a section has left me in a state LOL but hey it was still worth it 



pola17 said:


> Lily, sorry about that bad dream an heartburn! :hugs: Thankfully it was only a dream! :hugs:
> 
> Mac ... I love onions! :haha:
> 
> Girls, how would you feel to read on facebook a status that says "whenever I hear a screaming child on the street, I think to myself.....birth control!" --- Opinions?

Hmmm well just as well her/ his mum did not think like that or they might not be here!!! clueless really!!! how they must have been the perfect baby and never cried!! wonder what her/his mam would say!! :dohh:

what a busy day, my baby boy is just about better and I have my hospital appointment tomorrow FX all goes well bit nervous about the blood sugar check but will have a scan yay


----------



## Beemama321

Love all the updates and new bump/nursery photos!

I'm 16 weeks today and though I think I'd been feeling the twins since 15 weeks, last night, I got a pretty good wallop that I know wasn't gas!! So exciting to feel them, I'm sure I'll be singing a different tune when I have two babies beating me up from the inside as they grow! 

As for my bump, I'm huge! My fundus can be felt about and inch or two above my belly button and small stretch marks are starting to show up. Oh well, guess my bikini days are over! I'll put a photo of my bump up when hubby gets off shift, he works 24 hr shifts. I also bought the first things for my nursery, I'm so excited to get that started!!:happydance:

I'm so jealous of all you with your early scans. While I've had tons of scans, not sex determination and I have the official gender scan March 11 :dohh: So far away!!!


----------



## JenzyKY

pola17 said:


> Lily, sorry about that bad dream an heartburn! :hugs: Thankfully it was only a dream! :hugs:
> 
> Mac ... I love onions! :haha:
> 
> Girls, how would you feel to read on facebook a status that says "whenever I hear a screaming child on the street, I think to myself.....birth control!" --- Opinions?

Hmm I don't always have a lot of patience for other people's unknown misbehaving children. It's grating on my nerves pregnant. 

Pola, so you to to Miami to shop? I wonder if it'd be much cheaper if you went outside of Miami. I think of Miami as a very expensive city especially compared to where I live.


----------



## readynwilling

Sooz said:


> I have my 16 week MW appointment on Wednesday and then won't see her again until 28 weeks. Such a huge gap!

Why such a large gap?? usually you are seen at 8, 12, 16, 20, 24 & 28 weeks. then you go 30, 32, 36, 37, 38,39,40....


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> They didn't go away but they did fade an awful lot. My MW last time did tell me that once Im done having kids I might be able to have them fixed on the NHS.
> 
> That's great that you can get them fixed, I wish there was a way to fix stretch marks too! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> There is a tummy tuck LOL but thats extreme :blush: I get one for my tummy 5 kids and a section has left me in a state LOL but hey it was still worth it
> 
> 
> 
> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Lily, sorry about that bad dream an heartburn! :hugs: Thankfully it was only a dream! :hugs:
> 
> Mac ... I love onions! :haha:
> 
> Girls, how would you feel to read on facebook a status that says "whenever I hear a screaming child on the street, I think to myself.....birth control!" --- Opinions?Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm well just as well her/ his mum did not think like that or they might not be here!!! clueless really!!! how they must have been the perfect baby and never cried!! wonder what her/his mam would say!! :dohh:
> 
> what a busy day, my baby boy is just about better and I have my hospital appointment tomorrow FX all goes well bit nervous about the blood sugar check but will have a scan yayClick to expand...

*crossed fingers* Good luck tomorrow! Im happy to know your boy is doing better! :flower:

What I find strange, is that this contact has stated openly, she´s TTC, but she´s always complaining about not liking kids... dont get her! :shrug:


----------



## pola17

JenzyKY said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Lily, sorry about that bad dream an heartburn! :hugs: Thankfully it was only a dream! :hugs:
> 
> Mac ... I love onions! :haha:
> 
> Girls, how would you feel to read on facebook a status that says "whenever I hear a screaming child on the street, I think to myself.....birth control!" --- Opinions?
> 
> Hmm I don't always have a lot of patience for other people's unknown misbehaving children. It's grating on my nerves pregnant.
> 
> Pola, so you to to Miami to shop? I wonder if it'd be much cheaper if you went outside of Miami. I think of Miami as a very expensive city especially compared to where I live.Click to expand...

Hey I get ya! Brats are different! Babies cry when they´re sick, tired, sad, etc.... being annoyed every now and then is normal, specially now that we´re pregnant! :flower:


Well, Miami is MUCH cheaper from Ecuador! :haha: I usually go to outlets, as I lived there, I know where the discounts are, and the best times of the years (like semi annual discounts)... also, my mom has a macy´s credit card, and shops hard core, so I use all her rewards and cupons, and I save a lot! :haha: Also, if I fly to some other state, my air ticket would be more expensive... I stay over my parents place, drive their ride! I don´t buy in Miami itself, I go a little bit more north... broward county (sunrise, boca raton, coral springs, etc.) :winkwink:


----------



## JenzyKY

I see! I can't imagine Ecuador if that is way cheaper! :haha: But I almost died when I read that Australians can pay like $1200 for strollers normally! 

I don't think that everyone likes other people's kids. I will love mine unconditionally but I don't truly want to see some one else's kid screaming and banging silverware in a restaurant.


----------



## pola17

lol Jenzy, I compared prices... a stroller that costs $60 on babies r us versus 240 on a local store! Same stroller! :haha:

As for other kids, when my nephew was born, and he grew up close to me (sis´ex husband abandoned them when he was born) because we used to live together, at moments my nephew would start crying at a mall (for example) because he was feeling feverish and was in pain! I try to understand other women, and I know this will happen to me! Of course, there are brats! :haha: But I guess everyone sees things in a different way... A good debate is good to know other points of view, so I appreciate yours... I can understand in the future when people will get mad at me, and think of future solutions to not annoy them much! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

CelticNiamh said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> They didn't go away but they did fade an awful lot. My MW last time did tell me that once Im done having kids I might be able to have them fixed on the NHS.
> 
> That's great that you can get them fixed, I wish there was a way to fix stretch marks too! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> There is a tummy tuck LOL but thats extreme :blush: I get one for my tummy 5 kids and a section has left me in a state LOL but hey it was still worth it
> 
> 
> 
> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Lily, sorry about that bad dream an heartburn! :hugs: Thankfully it was only a dream! :hugs:
> 
> Mac ... I love onions! :haha:
> 
> Girls, how would you feel to read on facebook a status that says "whenever I hear a screaming child on the street, I think to myself.....birth control!" --- Opinions?Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm well just as well her/ his mum did not think like that or they might not be here!!! clueless really!!! how they must have been the perfect baby and never cried!! wonder what her/his mam would say!! :dohh:
> 
> what a busy day, my baby boy is just about better and I have my hospital appointment tomorrow FX all goes well bit nervous about the blood sugar check but will have a scan yayClick to expand...

I hope your boy feels better soon :flower: I might consider that tummy tuck :blush:



Beemama321 said:


> Love all the updates and new bump/nursery photos!
> 
> I'm 16 weeks today and though I think I'd been feeling the twins since 15 weeks, last night, I got a pretty good wallop that I know wasn't gas!! So exciting to feel them, I'm sure I'll be singing a different tune when I have two babies beating me up from the inside as they grow!
> 
> As for my bump, I'm huge! My fundus can be felt about and inch or two above my belly button and small stretch marks are starting to show up. Oh well, guess my bikini days are over! I'll put a photo of my bump up when hubby gets off shift, he works 24 hr shifts. I also bought the first things for my nursery, I'm so excited to get that started!!:happydance:
> 
> I'm so jealous of all you with your early scans. While I've had tons of scans, not sex determination and I have the official gender scan March 11 :dohh: So far away!!!

Aw that is so great that you are feeling the twins!!! :cloud9: I can't wait to feel my baby :thumbup:



JenzyKY said:


> I see! I can't imagine Ecuador if that is way cheaper! :haha: But I almost died when I read that Australians can pay like $1200 for strollers normally!
> 
> I don't think that everyone likes other people's kids. I will love mine unconditionally but I don't truly want to see some one else's kid screaming and banging silverware in a restaurant.

I was looking at a stroller in the US retail $170, same one in Ecuador $500. So yeah, difference is HUGE (Even if I payed an extra bag that is $150, it's still so much cheaper)! I will actually be going to Orlando for shopping because we found the housing there cheaper than Miami :thumbup: Also, there are a ton of outlets to shop around that area!


----------



## Sooz

readynwilling said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> I have my 16 week MW appointment on Wednesday and then won't see her again until 28 weeks. Such a huge gap!
> 
> Why such a large gap?? usually you are seen at 8, 12, 16, 20, 24 & 28 weeks. then you go 30, 32, 36, 37,Click to expand...

20 weeks is the scan appointment and 25 weeks is an additional appointment for first time Mums only. Multips are only seen at booking in, then 16 weeks for actual mw appointments with the twelve week scan in the middle. I've not had a mw appointment for three months.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh and talking about strollers I think I have decided on which one to buy, do any of you have it or know anyone and have heard reviews? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUMB6QT9_NA

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=18853346

It's $350 retail but I got $200 as a gift from an uncle for the stroller so I will only be spending $150 or less if I find it on sale, what do you ladies think? It's the Graco Modes Click Connect Travel System Stroller


----------



## readynwilling

Sooz said:


> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> I have my 16 week MW appointment on Wednesday and then won't see her again until 28 weeks. Such a huge gap!
> 
> Why such a large gap?? usually you are seen at 8, 12, 16, 20, 24 & 28 weeks. then you go 30, 32, 36, 37,Click to expand...
> 
> 20 weeks is the scan appointment and 25 weeks is an additional appointment for first time Mums only. Multips are only seen at booking in, then 16 weeks for actual mw appointments with the twelve week scan in the middle. I've not had a mw appointment for three months.Click to expand...

Oh wow! here scans are seperate appointments. So on top of what i have listed you could have a 12 and 20 week ultrasound appt (those are not done by dr's or mw's here but seperate clinics). And its standard - doesn't matter how many babies you've had!


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Oh and talking about strollers I think I have decided on which one to buy, do any of you have it or know anyone and have heard reviews?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUMB6QT9_NA
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=18853346
> 
> It's $350 retail but I got $200 as a gift from an uncle for the stroller so I will only be spending $150 or less if I find it on sale, what do you ladies think? It's the Graco Modes Click Connect Travel System Stroller

I love graco, I had one like that and loved it, missed it when I moved to Australia


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm getting a city mini gt for stroller. Go play with them in babiesrus when you come. I love Orlando!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Yeah Pola. I have a niece that is rarely not crying and we went on vacation with them. I think I had more patience til then! They moved to England for 3 years with the military. I wasn't too sad... I can handle a lot as I'm a NICU nurse but a withdrawing drug baby is more pleasant than she is.


----------



## pola17

Jenzy, your job sounds exciting, but must be very tiring!!! I had a similar thing: my nephew moved to the US! Now he´s 6, and I get sad because he doesnt need me to give him a shower, or even dress him!!! He likes to do these things by himself!!! Why does time fly so fast! :cry:


----------



## lolpants

Hello all!

Not been on for a while again, hope you are all doing great!! I see on front page we have one team pink and one team blue so far!! :thumbup::thumbup:

I had a clinic appt today and asked if they would listen to heartbeat, she said no, but she would give me a quick sneaky scan instead!!! :happydance:

No measurements taken, but baby was very bouncy and looked like was headbanging!! \m/ 

Such a relief as I was so worried that I had had a mmc again!

I've attached pic for any skull theorists out there, is only head and back as was a cheeky free pic... ;)


Lol xx


----------



## setarei

@borr, I don't know anything about that stroller but I wanted to let you know that it's on sale at toysrus.com for $300 from the link you posted ;).


----------



## pola17

lolpants, that´s an adorable pic! :cloud9:


----------



## Sooz

readynwilling said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> I have my 16 week MW appointment on Wednesday and then won't see her again until 28 weeks. Such a huge gap!
> 
> Why such a large gap?? usually you are seen at 8, 12, 16, 20, 24 & 28 weeks. then you go 30, 32, 36, 37,Click to expand...
> 
> 20 weeks is the scan appointment and 25 weeks is an additional appointment for first time Mums only. Multips are only seen at booking in, then 16 weeks for actual mw appointments with the twelve week scan in the middle. I've not had a mw appointment for three months.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow! here scans are seperate appointments. So on top of what i have listed you could have a 12 and 20 week ultrasound appt (those are not done by dr's or mw's here but seperate clinics). And its standard - doesn't matter how many babies you've had!Click to expand...


I know it's crazy, anything can happen in three months. It's like once you've done it once you're suddenly an expert and mostly on your own! After 38 weeks my next appointment would be 41 weeks if the baby hadn't arrived. It's not good enough really. I mean, you can make extra appointments if you're worried and those with complications are seen as required but things are liable to slip through the net if you're seen to be having an uncomplicated pregnancy.

Lolpants that's a lovely picture, I think it's a boy!


----------



## lolpants

Sooz said:


> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> I have my 16 week MW appointment on Wednesday and then won't see her again until 28 weeks. Such a huge gap!
> 
> Why such a large gap?? usually you are seen at 8, 12, 16, 20, 24 & 28 weeks. then you go 30, 32, 36, 37,Click to expand...
> 
> 20 weeks is the scan appointment and 25 weeks is an additional appointment for first time Mums only. Multips are only seen at booking in, then 16 weeks for actual mw appointments with the twelve week scan in the middle. I've not had a mw appointment for three months.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow! here scans are seperate appointments. So on top of what i have listed you could have a 12 and 20 week ultrasound appt (those are not done by dr's or mw's here but seperate clinics). And its standard - doesn't matter how many babies you've had!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it's crazy, anything can happen in three months. It's like once you've done it once you're suddenly an expert and mostly on your own! After 38 weeks my next appointment would be 41 weeks if the baby hadn't arrived. It's not good enough really. I mean, you can make extra appointments if you're worried and those with complications are seen as required but things are liable to slip through the net if you're seen to be having an uncomplicated pregnancy.
> 
> Lolpants that's a lovely picture, I think it's a boy!Click to expand...


It's 16 weeks (appt I had today) and then 32 weeks for me with hospital - but community midwife will see me at 24 weeks and a scan at 20 weeks, plus any other necessary appts after that?

Thanks Sooz - lots of friends have said boy!

Lol xx


----------



## JenzyKY

Wow so few appointments! We get more in the states regardless of how many kids you have.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

setarei said:


> @borr, I don't know anything about that stroller but I wanted to let you know that it's on sale at toysrus.com for $300 from the link you posted ;).

Thanks setarei! I hope that it will be on sale on the week that I travel, which is March 21st, I wish I could buy it now on sale, but I wouldn't have anywhere to ship it to :wacko:


lolpants the picture is so beautiful! I will guess boy too :thumbup:


As for appointments, I get a monthly check up apart from the scans, and at some point those check ups become every two weeks and by the end they become weekly, I don't really know when this happens tough :thumbup:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

JenzyKY said:


> I'm getting a city mini gt for stroller. Go play with them in babiesrus when you come. I love Orlando!!

Jenzy that one seems very cool! I feel in love with that graco one because of the way you can change the side from facing you and facing outside and take off the seat part and put only the car seat for those months that you only use the car seat. I thought it was really cool the ways you could change everything :thumbup:

Oh and I have never been to Orlando so it's a first, usually when I go to the states I either stay in Miami or go to California to visit family there so this will be exciting and new :)


----------



## JenzyKY

You should sneak a bit of time into Disney. 

The carseat goes into the city mini too. I like it only has one wheel on front as I see moms here struggling at the sidewalks with 2 wheels. I'm a tiny wimp when it comes to lifting things. :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

JenzyKY said:


> You should sneak a bit of time into Disney.
> 
> The carseat goes into the city mini too. I like it only has one wheel on front as I see moms here struggling at the sidewalks with 2 wheels. I'm a tiny wimp when it comes to lifting things. :haha:

I don't know if I should get one wheel on the front, I meant to say how you can flip the sides the stroller is facing so baby can face you or face scenery and the whole stroller is removed and it stays as a frame where car seat clicks in :)


----------



## lolpants

borr.dg.baby said:


> As for appointments, I get a monthly check up apart from the scans, and at some point those check ups become every two weeks and by the end they become weekly, I don't really know when this happens tough :thumbup:

Pretty sure that was same for my 1st? They are a bit more relaxed as not my 1st and I had no previous complications

Lol xx


----------



## JenzyKY

borr.dg.baby said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> You should sneak a bit of time into Disney.
> 
> The carseat goes into the city mini too. I like it only has one wheel on front as I see moms here struggling at the sidewalks with 2 wheels. I'm a tiny wimp when it comes to lifting things. :haha:
> 
> I don't know if I should get one wheel on the front, I meant to say how you can flip the sides the stroller is facing so baby can face you or face scenery and the whole stroller is removed and it stays as a frame where car seat clicks in :)Click to expand...

Neat! I want a Chicco or Britax carseat or I'd love that


----------



## borr.dg.baby

JenzyKY said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> You should sneak a bit of time into Disney.
> 
> The carseat goes into the city mini too. I like it only has one wheel on front as I see moms here struggling at the sidewalks with 2 wheels. I'm a tiny wimp when it comes to lifting things. :haha:
> 
> I don't know if I should get one wheel on the front, I meant to say how you can flip the sides the stroller is facing so baby can face you or face scenery and the whole stroller is removed and it stays as a frame where car seat clicks in :)Click to expand...
> 
> Neat! I want a Chicco or Britax carseat or I'd love thatClick to expand...

I was looking at the Britax but then I came across this one, it's the same price but gives you so much more! I sound like a saleswoman haha I would recommend you watch the video I posted and see if you like it :thumbup: I hope I am not intruding!


----------



## mama d

Borr - I love that travel system. It's on my list, too! It looks so great and easy to use!


----------



## JenzyKY

borr.dg.baby said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> You should sneak a bit of time into Disney.
> 
> The carseat goes into the city mini too. I like it only has one wheel on front as I see moms here struggling at the sidewalks with 2 wheels. I'm a tiny wimp when it comes to lifting things. :haha:
> 
> I don't know if I should get one wheel on the front, I meant to say how you can flip the sides the stroller is facing so baby can face you or face scenery and the whole stroller is removed and it stays as a frame where car seat clicks in :)Click to expand...
> 
> Neat! I want a Chicco or Britax carseat or I'd love thatClick to expand...
> 
> I was looking at the Britax but then I came across this one, it's the same price but gives you so much more! I sound like a saleswoman haha I would recommend you watch the video I posted and see if you like it :thumbup: I hope I am not intruding!Click to expand...

Haha not intruding. The Chicco carseat is the top rated one in the US per consumer reports so I'm leaning towards that one. Many of the girls at work use it. Next time I go play with the strollers ill take a peak. It's definitely cheaper


----------



## ash211

I'm due August 15th!!


----------



## Beemama321

I used the upgraded model of the Graco infant carseat for my first two boys born in 06 and 09. The original one before they made it go to 30-35-then 40 lbs. I loved it. It fit into my Peg Perego Pliko P3 stroller which I loved as a travel system. I love the Pliko P3 because its a full size stroller that fully reclines, but is super lightweight and folds up super small like an umbrella stroller. It's an expensive stroller, but I used mine for 7 years so it paid for itself and would have kept it for this baby, but then it turned out to be twins. 

This time around, I'm going with Chicco keyfit 30 carseats for my babies, and getting a Baby trend double frame to put the car seats in. Many twin moms recommend it so they can't be wrong right? I know a lot of moms (in the US) like the single baby trend frame as well.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

ash211 said:


> I'm due August 15th!!

Welcome! :hi:


----------



## pola17

Lily, you´re going to love Orlando!! If you weren´t pregnant, it`d be nice if you`d go to the parks.... but Ive heard the outlets in there are more cheap, and downtown Orlando is just awesome!


----------



## Beemama321

ash211 said:


> I'm due August 15th!!

Congrats! Welcome!


----------



## pola17

Welcome, Ash!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Oh don't skip the parks since pregnant!! You can ride most still. Disney is pretty weanie on most of the rides. There's a list of rides to not ride. Otherwise enjoy!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

JenzyKY said:


> Oh don't skip the parks since pregnant!! You can ride most still. Disney is pretty weanie on most of the rides. There's a list of rides to not ride. Otherwise enjoy!!

Really?? I was thinking of skipping the parks because I will be 21 weeks and thought I wouldn't be able to go on any rides! :nope:


----------



## pola17

Lil, you can check online! They have a list of all rides, and they list the recommendations! I found Magic Kingdom to be pregnant friendly! :flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

Definitely Magic Kingdom! I agree with Pola. Very little you can't do there!! You can go and ride many rides and eat! I'd think Epcot would be good too. Eat around the world. Baby may like that. :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks girls! I will for sure check it out, I was sad to miss out on the fun! :haha:


----------



## pola17

And since you'll know the sex by then, you can buy cute stuff!!!!


----------



## bella21

ash211 said:


> I'm due August 15th!!

welcome ash! I'm due the same day as you :)


Been a few days since I've posted but I've been stalking still hehe. I got absolutely no sleep the past few nights because my kittens in heat and she won't stop yelling :( and she keeps "marking her territory" :nope: as soon as she's done off to the vet we go! i don't think i can take anymore of it haha! she's like humping the floor with her butt in the air as i type ahhhhh. Heyy at least someones in the mood :haha:

other than that I'm glad to hear everybody's doing well :) going to look at cribs next week. I know i want the 3 or 4 in 1 crib in dark cherry but thats as far as i got! Also getting a bassinet and rocker from OHs sister...cant wait to know the sex so we can start buying more!!

well I thought my nausea was gone but nope...woke up this morning with a headache (which has become much more frequent in the 2nd tri) , starving and felt like i was gonna puke. feel much better now but I thought that stuff would be over with by now!


----------



## JenzyKY

Bella, I thought my nausea would be gone by now too. Nope! I need my appetite to fully return as I have gained no weight so far. Truly down 2 pounds.

Haha your kitten is in much more of the mood then me!!! But I guess I am on pelvic rest. :(


----------



## setarei

@borr, you might want to check out the ship to store option. Some stores will hold the merchandise at the store for a month so you could buy it in a few days and pick it up next month.

@ash, welcome to the group.

As for strollers, has anyone gotten a Joovy brand before? I can't find it in store to test out but it has good reviews on amazon.


----------



## bella21

sorry your down 2 lbs jenzy...ive gained like 8 so far already from eating so I don't puke! I think its all in my butt though :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

bella21 said:


> ash211 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due August 15th!!
> 
> welcome ash! I'm due the same day as you :)
> 
> 
> Been a few days since I've posted but I've been stalking still hehe. I got absolutely no sleep the past few nights because my kittens in heat and she won't stop yelling :( and she keeps "marking her territory" :nope: as soon as she's done off to the vet we go! i don't think i can take anymore of it haha! she's like humping the floor with her butt in the air as i type ahhhhh. Heyy at least someones in the mood :haha:
> 
> other than that I'm glad to hear everybody's doing well :) going to look at cribs next week. I know i want the 3 or 4 in 1 crib in dark cherry but thats as far as i got! Also getting a bassinet and rocker from OHs sister...cant wait to know the sex so we can start buying more!!
> 
> well I thought my nausea was gone but nope...woke up this morning with a headache (which has become much more frequent in the 2nd tri) , starving and felt like i was gonna puke. feel much better now but I thought that stuff would be over with by now!Click to expand...

you might want to ring your vet, cats heat cycle wont stop on till she gets pregnant ild hoped I do the same for my cat last year. nope I got caught out she had two kittens still have them though :) the vet might be able to give her something to stop it allowing her body to return to normal then its safe to neuter 



Hi Ash welcome I'm due the 15 as well :)


----------



## bella21

thanks celtic ill probably give them a call tomorrow and see if they'll take her next week. by then her cycle should be done. I want to get it done ASAP though so she's not back at it again in 2 weeks. and Ill definitely ask to see if they have something to jumpstart the process so its safe...never thought of that thanks!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

bella your welcome :) 

just had my scan and ive been put ahead 15 weeks 1 day :) I got loads of pictures it was so cool im on cloud nine here oh and one potty shot so should be fun trying to guess gender. 

only down side im in for a long wait snd I mean long loads of people in GD clinic :(


----------



## readynwilling

welcome Ash!!

I'll be in Disney for the day in 2 weeks :wohoo: you guys are gonna find not much will slow you down until your into the 30 weeks... at 21 you'll be FINE!


----------



## readynwilling

let me clairfy - i know some of you already have issues that are slowing you down - and for that :hugs: but anyone who is having a "boring" pregnancy (by boring i mean uneventful) you wont be slowed down much. I didn't not do ANYTHING because i was pregnant (except maybe snowboard) my first pregnancy. Sure it can be a great reason to relax and take it easy, but not enjoying your life for 9 months will certainly make it drag!!


----------



## pola17

Celtic, Im so happy that you did great!! I hope to see pics soon! :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

CelticNiamh said:


> bella your welcome :)
> 
> just had my scan and ive been put ahead 15 weeks 1 day :) I got loads of pictures it was so cool im on cloud nine here oh and one potty shot so should be fun trying to guess gender.
> 
> only down side im in for a long wait snd I mean long loads of people in GD clinic :(

I am glad to hear the scan went well!! :happydance: Can't wait to see pictures!



readynwilling said:


> welcome Ash!!
> 
> I'll be in Disney for the day in 2 weeks :wohoo: you guys are gonna find not much will slow you down until your into the 30 weeks... at 21 you'll be FINE!

That is so exciting! I will for sure review my decision and see if I can have some fun now! I am sure I will be fine I guess I am just lazy too haha 



bella21 said:


> thanks celtic ill probably give them a call tomorrow and see if they'll take her next week. by then her cycle should be done. I want to get it done ASAP though so she's not back at it again in 2 weeks. and Ill definitely ask to see if they have something to jumpstart the process so its safe...never thought of that thanks!!

I hope your kitty is done with heat soon and you can get some sleep! I neutered my kitty when she was about 6 months old and she is the best, no problem on that subject! 




setarei said:


> @borr, you might want to check out the ship to store option. Some stores will hold the merchandise at the store for a month so you could buy it in a few days and pick it up next month.
> 
> @ash, welcome to the group.
> 
> As for strollers, has anyone gotten a Joovy brand before? I can't find it in store to test out but it has good reviews on amazon.

Ah great idea! I will definitely check it out! I might not do that just in case I regret my choice of stroller once I see it in real life :winkwink: I will check for coupons and sales tough for sure! :happydance:

I looked at the brand you said and it seems cute! I have never heard of it before so I don't know about it.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks ladies :flower: I am only home now long morning hubby is going to scan te pictures on to the computer for me :thumbup:

I have my buggy sorted, it is an Icandy double so I can have baby in car seat at back and my youngest in the front and it not much bigger than a normal buggy and eay to push and reverts to a single buggy when needed.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Aw how great! :)


----------



## Angelmarie

Can't wait to see pics, Celtic! 

I'm going for a Bugaboo Cameleon. I fell in love with them and have been unable to look at anything else. I love the fact that you can buy different coloured hoods, seat liners and carrycot aprons so you can change and customise the look. It's really easy to push and is quite compact. It holds the maxi cost seat on there too. 

I had a graco with my first and a Quinny with my second both of which were quite large and tank like. I wanted something a bit more nifty this time. They are bloody expensive though - £1000 approx with everything. :wacko:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I saw the bugaboo and liked it too! But they are way out of my reach at that price, I will get the graco and an iPhone instead lol


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hello Lovely Ladies!

I haven't been on here all weekend as we were so busy and it was a long weekend too, (Family Day yesterday). Am not even going to attempt to catch up right now, maybe later when I can have a bit of a break :coffee:

From what I read quickly, Celtic congrats on your scan and Ready have a wonderful trip! Also, welcome Ash!

We have now let everyone know about baby and it is wonderful to receive all the congrats. I am going to tell work tomorrow which I am a bit nervous about. I know that everyone will be wonderful but my boss relies on me quite a bit and they are now exploring expanding my role. Kind of looking forward to getting it over with...

Hope the rest of you are well, have a great day!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So glad you got to tell Mrs. Eddie! Feels great to shout it out to the world! Or it did to me when I told at 6 weeks lol 

I am glad to hear you got great responses! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie thanks and good luck telling work :flower:

ok so going to try and post some pictures :) 

first picture you can see baby has a hand raised over his head 
then potty shots and guesses :haha: I have to admit I see nothing :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1361295368469.png
File size: 250.1 KB
Views: 10









PhotoGrid_1361295400428.png
File size: 240.4 KB
Views: 12









PhotoGrid_1361295429415.png
File size: 249.5 KB
Views: 13









PhotoGrid_1361295520257.png
File size: 253.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bella21

celtic beautiful pics!! gender guess is a tough one though! hmmm... my first instinct was girl! so ill go with that :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I don't think I see anything either? :shrug: Maybe that means girl?? :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

I am wondering that, the obsessed me has been googling as you do :haha: girl and boy potty shots and in the boy ones I can see boy bits oooh the long wait begins till the 9th of April for big scan on less I cave and get a 3d one before hand Hmmmm 

thanks for guesses xx


----------



## pola17

lol, I cant see anything either, so Ill go with girl! :haha:


----------



## mama d

Celtic - I say girl, too! Mostly because I can't see anything! 

All of you ladies are going to start finding out soon!! So fun! I'm still team yellow...which is nearly impossible when it comes to picking out nursery decor!!! I am not falling in love with anything!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

oh mama d I admire your will power!


----------



## Scottish

Oh Celtic that is a tricky potty shot but am gonna guess girl !

I am very envious of you girls getting to go to Florida to shop it's my dream to visit Florida especially Orlando and Miami :)


----------



## Angelmarie

Celtic - I'm going to say girl too although I don't really see any clues in the pictures so I'm just going with a hunch :winkwink:

I have family in Florida who I always plan on visiting but have never got round to it. Have fun girls! 

I've felt sick and tired all day. My boobs are much more sore than usual too :shrug: I. Still waiting for my glow!!!! Anybody seen it?! :dohh:

My 20 week scan is a month tomorrow. A MONTH!!! Why won't it hurry up? I have been looking at Moses baskets, clothes etc but NEED to know what I'm having first!!! :wacko:


----------



## lolpants

Congrats on scan Celtic! I can never tell, sometimes even when it's circled hehe!!

Mama D I'm team yellow this time too! I plan on not decorating nursery until baby is here , Phoebe didn't go in there till she was 6 mths, so gives plenty of time!

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Angelmarie said:


> Still waiting for my glow!!!! Anybody seen it?! :dohh:
> 
> My 20 week scan is a month tomorrow. A MONTH!!! Why won't it hurry up? I have been looking at Moses baskets, clothes etc but NEED to know what I'm having first!!! :wacko:

I have the glow!! :blush: Noticed today as I was leaving for work, did my make up as normal, then thought 'woah too much blusher!!' tried to rub it off and then realised is colour of my cheeks!! Can put the blusher away for a bit now ;)

My 20 week is a month yesterday... so glad I got my cheeky scan yesterday as would feel like way too long!!

Lol xx


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Beautiful scan pics Celtic!


----------



## Crystal5483

Celtic lovely pics!!!

16 weeks! I'm HUGE!!!
https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/FE1A033B-B1C5-416F-ACA5-D636DFB15BE1-24873-000004847DA728EE.jpg

Tomorrow I find out if its a boy or girl!!


----------



## mama d

Lovely bump, Crystal!! I'm jealous! I have nothing...my pants are definitely super tight but no bump that I can see. It is my first baby though. Hopefully soon!!


----------



## setarei

Wow that's a nice bump crystal! Here's hoping the baby's not feeling modest and you get some good potty shots tomorrow.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Hey girls :) it is hard trying to catch up on this thread cause it moves so fast!

Celtic love the pics! I'm goin with girl :) 

And Pola my hubby won't be home till Thursday night :( 

Crystal love the bump, it's so cute! I wish mine was that big haha :)

Glad everyone seems to be doing well :D

Tomorrow is my last day of the nasty flagyl pills! Can't wait, they are disgusting and make my stomach feel crappy! I'm nervous or my scan in a week...hope my baby is doing good


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I went to a movie today with my brother and then with all the loud noise and rumbling I started to wonder if its ok for the baby? I know it's a stupid question but I'm just trying to be extra careful since this is the farthest along I've ever been pregnant


----------



## mac1979

I'm back from vacation!! We made our Facebook announcement yesterday we used my new avatar pic and the caption "Timer set to go off 8-4-2013". I also saw my midwife today and heard the heartbeat <3. We also scheduled out 20 week ultrasound for March 21 :happydance:


----------



## pola17

Crystal, your bump is cute!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## pola17

Jolley, it won't be long until he gets back home! :flower:
As for movie noises I'm not sure, but I'm going pretty often! :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha thanks Pola :D I'm sure movies are fine I am just being paranoid lol. Are you in Florida now?

Mac that is a cute way to announce it :) and that's exciting you have your 20 week ultrasound scheduled!

Crystal can't wait to hear what you are having!


----------



## JenzyKY

Jolley, people go to concerts I'd think a movie would be fine. They are just now getting the possibility to hear per my app. Haha


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Good point Jenzy thanks :D lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

cute bump Crystal lovely one :)

jollygirl dont worry baby is fine in there very well protected :) 

Mac beautiful picture and what a cute way to announce :) 

so just worked out my big scan is 7 weeks away omg how will I last that long its going to be a killer boo im back in the diabetic clinic in 4 weeks we have no car or ild be planning a private scan our stupid car is broke down again but we need a bigger one now so no point spending huge money getting fixed its a money pit any way so unreliable


----------



## Sooz

Crystal your bump is amazing! Hope you get to find the gender out today.

Celtic Im saying girl too but purely on the vibes I get, potty shots mean very little to me during the early stages.

Its just over 3 weeks until our next scan now. Im seeing the MW at 10, just waiting for the vomiting to stop so I can actually get us ready. Not felt this bad for a good few days now.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Crystal great bump!

Mac lovely announcement! I love the picture and the shirt is cute! 

Today is our gender scan too! Please sent some "open legs" vibes to baby! :haha: I will update as soon as I know!


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont look any different, I can feel a small bump under my massive saggy belly and can still lie on my front so now I am worried the baby is not growing or worse dead or something :( wasnt like this with the boys at all.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> Crystal your bump is amazing! Hope you get to find the gender out today.
> 
> Celtic Im saying girl too but purely on the vibes I get, potty shots mean very little to me during the early stages.
> 
> Its just over 3 weeks until our next scan now. Im seeing the MW at 10, just waiting for the vomiting to stop so I can actually get us ready. Not felt this bad for a good few days now.

Hope you feel better :hugs: I am going with boy on till proven other wise LOL so on till I know for 100% I am only looking at boys stuff LOL :haha: with having 4 boys all ready and only one girl I think the odds for a boy and higher will see in a few weeks I guess!!! :happydance:



borr.dg.baby said:


> Crystal great bump!
> 
> Mac lovely announcement! I love the picture and the shirt is cute!
> 
> Today is our gender scan too! Please sent some "open legs" vibes to baby! :haha: I will update as soon as I know!

good luck cant wait to hear how you get on :flower:



Dragonfly said:


> I dont look any different, I can feel a small bump under my massive saggy belly and can still lie on my front so now I am worried the baby is not growing or worse dead or something :( wasnt like this with the boys at all.

I can still sleep on my belly and it generally on till 17 weeks I can :thumbup:

I woked out my weight from hospital it was in KG's so worked it out to stones and I have actually lost weight 5 pounds :happydance: I was so sure I put on loads I feel huge!!!


----------



## umbrella

hi everyone sorry to be a partypooper but i lost my little one at 12 weeks second loss in 3 month period would someone kindly take my name off the due date list its at august 3rd.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So sorry for your loss umbrella :hugs: I hope you recover and heal soon :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

So sorry umbrella. :hugs:


Celtic surely the odds are that you're due another girl. :haha:That said, almost everyone I know expecting this year is having a girl. 

Good luck with your scan borr. 

My appointment was fine, found baby nice and easily and all my blood results came back ok. I had my flu shot, bloody hell that is one mean injection. My arm is so sore!

She's also booked me in for a 25 week appointment after all, so I can get my matb1 form then ready to sort out ML. :dance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Glad to hear all went well sooz!! I have heard the flu shot is mean! I hope your arm feels better soon! :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Sorry for your lose Umbrella.


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Haha thanks Pola :D I'm sure movies are fine I am just being paranoid lol. Are you in Florida now?
> 
> Mac that is a cute way to announce it :) and that's exciting you have your 20 week ultrasound scheduled!
> 
> Crystal can't wait to hear what you are having!

No, Ill be there by easter! :D


----------



## pola17

Im sorry for your loss, umbrella! :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

very sorry for your loss umbrella :hugs:

Good luck to all with gender scans today, i am very excited to hear what your all having :)

yay


----------



## mama d

So sorry for your loss, umbrella. :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

mama d said:


> So sorry for your loss, umbrella. :hugs:

So sorry as well umbrella :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Very sorry for your loss umbrella :flower::hugs:take some time for yourself to heal. I wish you the best xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Good luck today Borr! :thumbup:

Celtic glad you are doing good :) haven't seen ya around for a little while. Looking forward to seeing what you are having :D

Pola that will be so fun I'm jealous! I love Florida! When I was 18 I lived there dr a few months with my friend and worked at Disney World haha


----------



## onebumpplease

So sorry Umbrella! I just don't know what to say. :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

OH meant to say my due date is August 12 now not the 15 any more must change my ticker


----------



## JolleyGirl86

How do you get one of those ticker things anyways? Haha I want one! :)


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> How do you get one of those ticker things anyways? Haha I want one! :)

well, there are tons of web pages--- like www.thebump.com at the bottom you´ll find an option for tickers. Also, there´s www.countdowntopregnancy.com there´s also www.lilypie.com and I think there´s one called baby gaga....

Once you chose the color, the background you like the most, and add your due date, you get a link.... then you go to your control panel, click on update signature, and paste it... I hope I explained it correctly! :haha:


----------



## bella21

sorry for your loss umbrella!!!! :hugs:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

I'm so very sorry for your loss umbrella! :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

So sorry for your loss, umbrella. I hope you get your rainbow baby quickly xxx

Any news on the gender scans - borr, crystal?! 

I'm feeling grotty today. Thought this nausea was on its way out but yesterday and today have been tough. And soo tired! I had such a long nap this afternoon and felt no better for it! :doh: 

Now I'm struggling to think what to eat. I know I have to have something but just feel rough :(


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks Pola :D yea you explained it good! I'm kinda dumb when it comes to computers haha but I'm sure I can figure it out :) 

I ate some shrimp Alfredo and I think it was the best thing I have ever eaten!! It was so good!


----------



## Scottish

Well I have finally managed to take a bump pic as I always forget! So here goes hehe

16 weeks today!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sooz

Cute little bump Scottish! Looks like you're going to have a nice neat one!


----------



## ZooMa

16 weeks appointment today! Baby's heart still going strong at 147 bpm. Now REALLY excited about the ultrasound on March 13th!


----------



## ZooMa

Just caught up on the posts -- so sorry umbrella. :( Heal well.


----------



## lolpants

Sorry for your loss Umbrella - hope you get your sticky asap xxxx

Cute bump pics crystal and scottish! I just have a bigger upper belly so far :(

Glad appt went well zooma!

Fab announcement Mac!! :)

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I came back from the scan. I am extremely upset. The doctor told me to come today and that they would be able to tell the sex, I took an appointment and they asked for what it was, so I said "16 weeks to tell the sex". 

I came in today and the doctor refused to say the sex. She said that they only tell from 18 weeks and that she was not even going to take a guess. She did some potty shot time but did not print out the pictures and when they asked at the beginning if I wanted a tape my husband and mom said no! I wish I had stood up for myself and said yes so I could look back at the scan. 

She took like maybe 4 minutes measuring everything, she showed us the genitals and from what I have seen on in-gender it looks like there is no penis, so girl, but I can't say because I am not a doctor. Baby was measuring ahead at 17 weeks so she told me to come back next wednesday to tell me the sex, she said she would just do a quick check and not a complete scan so she wouldn't charge me again. Baby had legs open and was not being modest either, so mad!!!


----------



## Angelmarie

Oh no that's awful! especially when you had your hope built up like that! so sorry. I ca imagine you're feeling pretty miserable about it. But baby is doing well! Keep that in mind! And a week isn't too long to wait. 

Chin up :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I am so mad!!! I cannot even stop crying, and the worst part is that when we go out my husband says "I am happy with the scan"!!!!! really??? how are you happy with a gender scan when they refused to tell you the sex!!! Ughhhh so mad at him! And my mom was like, it's no big deal...!!! No one even wants to understand me or understand that it's unethical what they did telling me to come and then refusing do to it! I just want to curl up and cry, she really ruined the moment, now I don't even care anymore to come back, I just want it done with, it's not longer an exciting event :(


----------



## pola17

Lily, like I told you on your journal, I'm so sorry she ruined a special moment! :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Oh no borr! I sorry to hear that they wouldn't tell you and I understand that you feel so angry right now but I hope it doesn't ruin the excitement when you go next week. :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Borr you were mislead if you booked a gender scan and they knew how many weeks you would be they should have said wait grrr I am hoping to have a private gender scan but they hve told me 18 weeks huge hugs:hugs: you will be excited next week when the scan comes round again and ask for a video and potty shots


----------



## JenzyKY

I think it's ridiculous they take your money but not do anything.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Borr I'm sorry your scan didn't go as planned :flower: that is really misleading of them to do that to you, I would be so annoyed and upset. Glad your baby is doing good though. Hope your scan next week goes way better :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank you all, I really feel cheated. I did complain to my doctor and will be calling back tomorrow. I don't want my re-scan with the same tech, I will ask for a new one.


----------



## lolpants

That sounds really unfair Borr!! Just try to get excited at prospect of seeing baby again next week and everything crossed they tell you then :hugs: 

Lol xx


----------



## mac1979

Borr, so sorry that happened. Pregnancy has made me a witch and anybody is that room would have gotten an earful if it was me. 

So I am watching a show called Ghost Mine, basically investigators finding out if a mine is haunted or not. I was really freaked out during a part and baby chose that moment to do a somersault (that is what my movement feels like) and I about jumped out of my chair. Bad baby freaking mommy out like that.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Haha mac I find that funny that he is scaring you lol, sneaky, must be so great to feel baby! 

I made sure they knew what I though and I will definitely be getting a solution to what happened today. I will call back tomorrow.


----------



## Crystal5483

We are team :pink: :happydance::cloud9::happydance:

You have to check out the video of my little rocker!

https://s32.beta.photobucket.com/user/Crystal5483/library/Mackenzie%20Beth


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Aw Crystal congratulations! That is so great!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Congrats Crystal!! So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Beemama321

Crystal5483 said:


> We are team :pink: :happydance::cloud9::happydance:
> 
> You have to check out the video of my little rocker!
> 
> https://s32.beta.photobucket.com/user/Crystal5483/library/Mackenzie%20Beth

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

so sorry you were treated like that Borr :( the place i booked my gender scan said they wont guarentee the results prior to 18 weeks. Basically if you go after 18 weeks if they can't tell you you don't pay. But you pay regardless prior to 18 weeks. that being said they will still TELL you. like i think boy or i think girl or i can't tell. NOT what they did to you - that was not proffessional. 

Congrats Crystal!! Little girls are very special :cloud9:


----------



## Crystal5483

Ready they are for sure! Two little girls for me!


----------



## pola17

Congrats, Crystal! :happydance:


----------



## Scottish

Aww congrats crystal! That's lovely news xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Crystal delighted to read your update and :happydance: for a pink bundle two little girls beautiful :happydance: great scan pictures :flower:

Looks like we may have a new car whoo hoo found one in budget and better yet we do not need a loan from bank/ credit union FX we should have it by saturday so with that in mind I am so getting a private scan at around 18 weeks I can not wait till April to find out LOL even though I still think boy :haha:

on a more worrying note I am checking my fasting blood sugars as this is were they start to go wrong for me and they are creeping up well above my cut off. I say I may need to see the hospital sooner than 4 weeks, I will wait till next week to ring the diabetic midwife. but being strict on my diet now no more treats at all :dohh:

OOH MS seems to be back I feel so sick from 1 to about 8 in the evening horrible :shrug:

ok sorry for long post chat later ladies xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Congrats, crystal! Lovely pics :)


----------



## mama d

Yay, Crystal! Your instincts were right! :)


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> Crystal delighted to read your update and :happydance: for a pink bundle two little girls beautiful :happydance: great scan pictures :flower:
> 
> Looks like we may have a new car whoo hoo found one in budget and better yet we do not need a loan from bank/ credit union FX we should have it by saturday so with that in mind I am so getting a private scan at around 18 weeks I can not wait till April to find out LOL even though I still think boy :haha:
> 
> on a more worrying note I am checking my fasting blood sugars as this is were they start to go wrong for me and they are creeping up well above my cut off. I say I may need to see the hospital sooner than 4 weeks, I will wait till next week to ring the diabetic midwife. but being strict on my diet now no more treats at all :dohh:
> 
> OOH MS seems to be back I feel so sick from 1 to about 8 in the evening horrible :shrug:
> 
> ok sorry for long post chat later ladies xx

yay! New car! getting a new ride is soooo cool!

Sorry to hear about not giving yourself treats, but let´s hope all is good, so you can keep on eating all the good stuff! :hugs:


----------



## marina294

hello ladies totally lost track of this thread it moved way quick in the early days lol hope everyone is well cant wait for my 20 week scan but it feeels aaggggggggeeees away. hope everyone is well:flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> yay! New car! getting a new ride is soooo cool!
> 
> Sorry to hear about not giving yourself treats, but let´s hope all is good, so you can keep on eating all the good stuff! :hugs:

I think the next time I have a treat is when I have my baby in my arms LOL I doubt I will escape insulin this time!!! I know its worth it though :flower:



marina294 said:


> hello ladies totally lost track of this thread it moved way quick in the early days lol hope everyone is well cant wait for my 20 week scan but it feeels aaggggggggeeees away. hope everyone is well:flower:

Hello Marina welcome back :flower: when your scan mine is ages away as well 9th of April to long :dohh:


----------



## marina294

thanks bit earlier than yours 26th march but still feels ages away!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Congrats on the girl Crystal!!

Celtic, a new car? How exciting. :) I can't believe how late your ladies next scans are. My next scan is Mar 29th, but I'm pretty sure that's my last one.

Welcome back Marina! Haha, I am with you this thread moved wayyy too fast for me in the beginning, it was so hard to keep up with. 

How am I going to stay team yellow? This is going to be so hard lol. My SIL went and bought a bunch of cute gender neutral clothes. Baby will be due when its still super hot where I live, so they will be living in onesies. Also, on a different note my BIL just left for the Navy bootcamp a few days ago. So with 2013, life has brought my in laws the marriage of their daughter who moved 1200 miles away from the rest of us, they become grand parents for the first time, and their son has joined the Navy. I keep thinking about him and wondering how he's doing, he's the baby brother and the whole family is very protective of him so it's hard to imagine people yelling at him, it'll be really good for him though.


----------



## Beemama321

Congrats on the new car Celtic! We are in search of a new car that can fit our 4 kids... We have a Nissan Pathfinder that seats 7, but my hubby's car only fits 4, so that needs replacing.

I've been waiting for my nursing program to start, was placed on a waiting list of over 5 years! Well yesterday they emailed me that I can start this August (only waited 1 year!) So sad I had to turn down the opportunity I've been waiting for my whole life, but they left me start January 2014, when the twins will be around 6 months. So excited!!!! :happydance:

I wanted to stay team yellow with these twins, but hubby couldn't survive the wait. So I figured if he knows, I have to also, because we suck at secrets as a couple :dohh:

And my BIG SCAN in scheduled for March 12!!!! I'm so excited :happydance:

Oh, and now I really feel the twins moving, sometimes it's jarring and definitely stops me in my tracks. I can only imagine how beat up I'll be as they keep growing!!!:cloud9:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I just wanted to update. I spoke to my doctor and he apologized for the tech's behavior. He said that it's not right to book a gender scan and refuse to do it, but also the way she never showed us the baby and took 2 minutes and it was just a negative experience overall. 

He said that we will get another scan free of charge with a different tech and he will call back to confirm the date. 

I am pretty excited again, I just wanted to have a wonderful experience in knowing the gender rather than just getting an answer. I have done scans with this other tech before and he had been really good to us and is good in explaining and showing everything. I am no longer so anxious about learning the sex because I realized the most important thing is how I get to learn it, not just getting told and sent off like the first tech pretended to do next week for us. 

Celtic glad to hear about the new car! We also need to shop for one because ours will be too small for baby. We are putting it off though... :haha:

Welcome back Marina :flower:

Rocknroll it seems like a lot of changes! I cannot imagine my baby brother being in the military, I am sure it will be good for his character :)


----------



## pola17

lol Celtic, the baby itself is a treat! :cloud:

Lily, like I said on your journal... YAY! :happydance: hope you get a new scan soon! woohoo!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh and I was wondering something... Baby was measuring 3 days ahead at 17 weeks instead of 16+4, am I supposed to change my due date or should I leave it?? :shrug:


----------



## pola17

lol, I have noooo idea! Im actually ahead of what my ticker says, but Im way too lazy! :rofl:
Thats really up to you! I think yeah! 

How did they get the new due date? While meassuring the whole body, or just the skull??

I think you actually might be ahead, from what you said about implantation... a woman´s instict has to be obeyed! :winkwink:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

The measured the skull :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Oh and I was wondering something... Baby was measuring 3 days ahead at 17 weeks instead of 16+4, am I supposed to change my due date or should I leave it?? :shrug:

Hi Borr wait on till the next scan to be sure, on my scan the tech measured thigh bone and head and length then moved me forward, it was all the measurements combined :flower: so glad you get another scan and with someone else yay
Pola yea LOL 


Beemama whoo hoo they will be a good age then at 6 months, that is great news :thumbup:

RockNRollBaby agh I am sure he will be fine :hugs: my scan is to far away I am going to have to get a private scan for when I am around 18 weeks :happydance: to break it up I will go mad waiting


----------



## onebumpplease

I had my mw appt today, really thought she would have listened for a heartbeat, but said they aren't really meant to at this appt, because sometimes they can't find it. Because I'm a worrier she said a def. no :-( was so disappointed. Ended up crying, I know it's not a big deal. I just was so looking forward to confirming there was a wee baby alive and kicking! So glad I have my private scan booked for tomorrow as I really was beside myself with worry. Calmed down, but only because this time tom I should have a good scan behind me...


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh I am sorry she wouldn't listen for the heartbeat, when I went in at 15 weeks they did listen :shrug: So glad you have your scan tomorrow!! :) 


Celtic I forgot to mention, they measured skull and femur and some other things and that's how they got the the date, so I don't know :shrug:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Onebump, thats weird they wouldnt listen. I swear some of these people who deal with us pregnant women seem to be completely miserable and so rude during a time when we're generally so excited and nervous. 

Totally different subject then what you ladies are talking about but holy moly... DH and I ordered Chinese food for dinner last night and it was sooo amazing. I just reheated some leftovers and I'm in heaven. I think I have a new craving that I will be wanting much, much more often.... Thinking about reheating a little bit more now it was soo good.


----------



## Sooz

That's so weird, they routinely listen at 16 weeks in England. My MW had no issues finding it at all.

Here they set your EDD at 12 weeks and stick to it, as that's when the measurements give the most accurate indication of gestation, they start to grow at often very different rates within the parameters of normal growth after that.


----------



## onebumpplease

I know a couple of ladies on here in the UK who also didn't get the chance, so at least I'm not alone!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

RockNRollBaby said:


> Onebump, thats weird they wouldnt listen. I swear some of these people who deal with us pregnant women seem to be completely miserable and so rude during a time when we're generally so excited and nervous.

I completely agree with you! I mean, isn't it enough to be hormonal, excited and nervous at the same time and then have to deal with someone being rude!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sooz said:


> That's so weird, they routinely listen at 16 weeks in England. My MW had no issues finding it at all.
> 
> Here they set your EDD at 12 weeks and stick to it, as that's when the measurements give the most accurate indication of gestation, they start to grow at often very different rates within the parameters of normal growth after that.

The baby was moving like crazy at my scan and the tech only measured once and I think he kind of got it wrong lol I think I'll stay with my due date from my LMP then :) unless the doctor changes it


----------



## setarei

wow crystal you got a little dancer in there! 

Borr, I'm glad your doc is remedying the situation. Some techs just go out of their way to piss people of it seems. 

onebumb, good luck on your scan tomorrow. I hope the baby is nice and active and puts on a show for you.

AFM; I'm still not able to eat much and started losing weight again (I was holding steady for a week). Getting really annoyed with this nausea! Doc says the weight loss is safe since the babies are still growing on schedule which makes me feel better but I really wanted to be able to eat like a normal person for a bit until my diabetes kicked in and I was denied the fun stuff!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

setarei I hope you feel better! It sucks you can't eat, I think I am finally getting back my appetite!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh and I had some chinese yesterday too and it was sooooo good!! I had it for lunch with my mother and she told me to take home the left over but I was so pissed about the scan I didn't and now I regret it.... :blush:


----------



## Crystal5483

Onebump that is CRAZY!!! I've picked up baby's heartbeat since 9 1/2 weeks... Surely at 16 weeks they'd hear something! At my last appointment they confirmed HB!


----------



## JenzyKY

borr.dg.baby said:


> Oh and I was wondering something... Baby was measuring 3 days ahead at 17 weeks instead of 16+4, am I supposed to change my due date or should I leave it?? :shrug:

I measured 3 days ahead and my doctor hasn't changed anything. We are sticking with my dating scan. I figure all babies grow at different rates.


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Oh I am sorry she wouldn't listen for the heartbeat, when I went in at 15 weeks they did listen :shrug: So glad you have your scan tomorrow!! :)
> 
> 
> Celtic I forgot to mention, they measured skull and femur and some other things and that's how they got the the date, so I don't know :shrug:

well then I would move forward :)


----------



## lolpants

Crystal5483 said:


> We are team :pink: :happydance::cloud9::happydance:

:thumbup: Congrats!! :happydance:



Beemama321 said:


> Oh, and now I really feel the twins moving, sometimes it's jarring and definitely stops me in my tracks. I can only imagine how beat up I'll be as they keep growing!!!:cloud9:

That's great you can feel movement.. I'm hoping to very soon! 



borr.dg.baby said:


> Oh and I was wondering something... Baby was measuring 3 days ahead at 17 weeks instead of 16+4, am I supposed to change my due date or should I leave it?? :shrug:

They only change it if over a weeks difference at my hospital, only 5% are born on due date anyways.



onebumpplease said:


> I had my mw appt today, really thought she would have listened for a heartbeat, but said they aren't really meant to at this appt, because sometimes they can't find it. Because I'm a worrier she said a def. no :-( was so disappointed. Ended up crying, I know it's not a big deal. I just was so looking forward to confirming there was a wee baby alive and kicking! So glad I have my private scan booked for tomorrow as I really was beside myself with worry. Calmed down, but only because this time tom I should have a good scan behind me...

I asked for same at my 16 week appt and was told same answer.. but that was when she scanned me instead!!! I dunno how I woulda felt if I'd left that appt without that as I was worried that I'd had a MMC.. Can understand why you were so upset :hugs:

Lol xx

ps Ready I'm team yellow if you're updating front page thanks :thumbup:


----------



## twinkletots

Don't listen to heartbeat here until 20 weeks either which is why I bought my doppler!
Us pregnant ladies barely get seen here at all, dating scan at 12 weeks then anomaly scan at 20 weeks interspersed with a few midwife appts.
With my dd, they hadnt even started doing the 20 week scan so dating scan ws your lot!!

I am reading a lot about everyone losing weight. Is there anyone out there gained a few pounds? please tell me there are a few of you!! I am 17 weeks and have gained nearly half a stone. I feel huge and having some major body image issues.


----------



## bella21

new thread name wooohooo!! love it!!

twinkletots i gained like 8 or 9 pounds already hahaha! i think its all in my butt and my thighs :blush:

crystal congrats yayyy!! so exciting!! 

sorry to all the ladies still feeling sick :( I'm still getting nauseous here and there too.

they didn't even measure baby at my 12 week appointment..they actually didn't even do a scan? They did do a scan for NT which was a couple days before but I don't think they changed any dates or anything and didn't tell me much! Only dating scan I've really had so far was at 8+5? kinda weird i thought!

march 4th is my next appointment! I think they're doing a gender scan because he did mention it but he wasn't too clear so I'm not even sure! :shrug:


----------



## Scottish

Crystal I love the name you have chosen for your wee baby it's a lovely name and Also very scottish lol :)

Twinkletots I had put on exactly 9 pounds at last mw appointment 2weeks ago which totally shocked me so I am sure I have gained since then as well! Hehe

P.s and I haven't been eating any more than usual which is why I was so shocked


----------



## Crystal5483

Scottish my maiden name is Robertson ;)


----------



## ZooMa

Oh jeez. Hormones.

I was reading on online blog with a topic of work-life balance. I came across this:

"As soon as you can possibly afford it, hire a housekeeper. This is not a luxury."

Then I promptly burst into tears. I have no idea why. (Well, I have an idea why. My house is a wreck, largely because I hate cleaning.) Then I started laughing. But I'm still crying.

Oh these next 5 months are going to be FUN!


----------



## pola17

Lol Zoo! You definitely had quite a hormonal moment! :wacko:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Zoo I hope you feel better, my hormones are all over the place too and it makes me frustrated :wacko:


----------



## JenzyKY

I get to see my baby tomorrow!! Woohoo! It's a scan at the doctors. Hopefully they are allowed to look at sex!


----------



## pola17

Good luck, Jenzy!! Keep us posted! :)


----------



## bella21

aww zoo :hugs: my apartments been giving me anxiety because i havnt got to clean everything I've wanted to. I do one thing at a time and by the time i get around to the next everything needs to be cleaned again. and OH is honestly worthless when it comes to cleaning unless i push him real hard to do so. today I finally found the energy to pretty much clean my whole place. I doubt that'll keep happening soon! 

I did read it was a good idea to have somebody clean the place right before you have the baby so when you come home from the hospital you have absolutely nothing to worry about!


----------



## Barhanita

Hey everyone! I am sorry I was away for 10 days. I spent 7 of them in a hospital, had a lot of work with my depression and anxiety, and started a new medication for nausea, that helps COMPLETELY, but makes me lightheaded. I even fell in the hospital (which was good, because they sent me for a scan and I saw the baby measuring 4 days ahead even though I am not eating). So they tried all bells and whistles, but there is no good combination of drugs. So I guess I should just be lightheaded and very careful not to fall. 

I am also anemic now, so starting on iron supplements. Is everyone else anemic? 

Now I am back to my outpatient program for prenatal/postpartum depression. It is very helpful!

I am happy to read about all the ultrasounds, kicks and other amazing news! You are great here and I am happy to be back.


----------



## pola17

That's great news, Baharnita! What's important, is that you're feeling better!

As for what you asked, I'm not anemic, but I'm on iron supplements that I have to take twice a week!!

It's also cool you could see your LO!! :flower:


----------



## bella21

Barhanita we missed you!!! :hugs: so glad to hear that you're feeling better! and being lightheaded must be 20 times better than what you were going through before! glad to hear bubs is measuring ahead!!! welcome back :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Welcome back Barhanita! Glad you are feeling a little better.

There's some little baby Toms on zulily now. Its taking all my willpower not to buy them. SO.DARN.CUTE.


----------



## Sooz

Welcome back Barhanita! So pleased you are feeling to much better. My HG has been easing over the part two weeks and Im generally also doing much better.

My blood results came back as clear of anemia, they checked because I have a history of being iron deficient.


----------



## CelticNiamh

JenzyKY said:


> Welcome back Barhanita! Glad you are feeling a little better.
> 
> There's some little baby Toms on zulily now. Its taking all my willpower not to buy them. SO.DARN.CUTE.

OMG never heard of Zulily before but they have fab baby clothes I wish I knew for 100% what I was having they have the cutest little baby boy stuff I want :haha:

I sent this to my DH LOL https://www.amazon.co.uk/Love-Boobs-Bodysuit-clothes-newborn/dp/B006YU8M4Q

Barhanita Welcome back and I am delighted to see your doing better :hugs: the iron tablets will sort you out you will feel so much better as well, I have a feeling as soon as the sickness eases enough and you can eat more normal you will so much better in your self in every way, well I hope any way :hugs:


We got our new car well 8 seater it is brilliant!!! such a relief and should save us money on insurance and fuel as well. so excited good to have a car that we do not have the worry if it will break down or not :happydance: we will be broke paying back the sub my hubby got but its only for 8 week so much better than a big loan from a bank!! what am I saying you wont get loan here in Ireland the banks are not lending you need to prove you do not need one to get one :dohh:


----------



## lolpants

Barhanita said:


> Hey everyone! I am sorry I was away for 10 days. I spent 7 of them in a hospital, had a lot of work with my depression and anxiety, and started a new medication for nausea, that helps COMPLETELY, but makes me lightheaded. I even fell in the hospital (which was good, because they sent me for a scan and I saw the baby measuring 4 days ahead even though I am not eating). So they tried all bells and whistles, but there is no good combination of drugs. So I guess I should just be lightheaded and very careful not to fall.
> 
> I am also anemic now, so starting on iron supplements. Is everyone else anemic?
> 
> Now I am back to my outpatient program for prenatal/postpartum depression. It is very helpful!
> 
> I am happy to read about all the ultrasounds, kicks and other amazing news! You are great here and I am happy to be back.

Glad to hear you're better! I have serious anaemia here, have to be tested every month and there's talk of me having an iron infusion if the latest tabs don't work! :nope:



ZooMa said:


> Oh jeez. Hormones.
> 
> I was reading on online blog with a topic of work-life balance. I came across this:
> 
> "As soon as you can possibly afford it, hire a housekeeper. This is not a luxury."
> 
> Then I promptly burst into tears. I have no idea why. (Well, I have an idea why. My house is a wreck, largely because I hate cleaning.) Then I started laughing. But I'm still crying.
> 
> Oh these next 5 months are going to be FUN!

I'm a blubbering mess too - literally cry at everything!! :cry:

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Jenzy good luck today!!

Barhanita glad to hear you are doing much better! I agree that the being lightheaded it probably much better than the way you felt before! Glad baby is doing good! :)


----------



## readynwilling

Glad to hear you are doing well Barhanita :hugs: 

Gender scan tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And my cruise is in 9 days :yipee: and when i get back i have my 20 week scan and my DD's 2 bday party! 

LOTS going on to get me to almost the end of march busy busy busy! This pregnancy is going SOOO much faster then my first!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

How great ready!!! Is good to keep busy, especially with such exciting stuff :)

GL tomorrow!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Some pregnancy humor for today.


----------



## readynwilling

hehehehe stealing that borr!


----------



## mac1979

So DH wins husband of the year award. We were in the middle of a snowstorm last night (8 inches total by this morning) I vaguely mentioned a blizzard from Dairy Queen sounded good, and while I was watching television in the basement he sneaks out and gets me one. How sweet is that???


----------



## mama d

mac1979 said:


> So DH wins husband of the year award. We were in the middle of a snowstorm last night (8 inches total by this morning) I vaguely mentioned a blizzard from Dairy Queen sounded good, and while I was watching television in the basement he sneaks out and gets me one. How sweet is that???

Love it Mac! You're a lucky girl! I finished off the frozen yogurt right from the container last night!! :)

We're getting the same storm today...only about 4" so far but it's supposed to last all day! I love a good snow day!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

How adorable Mac!! He is so sweet!! 

My DH did that to me a few weeks ago when I mentioned how good cheese cake sounded and I thought it was adorable! Let's hope they are like this throughout the whole pregnancy :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

Does anyone have any experience with a 2 vessel cord? The ultrasound tech said she's only seeing two vessels not three. And of course Dr Google has me in a panic!!!


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back Barhanita! Glad you are feeling a little better.
> 
> There's some little baby Toms on zulily now. Its taking all my willpower not to buy them. SO.DARN.CUTE.
> 
> OMG never heard of Zulily before but they have fab baby clothes I wish I knew for 100% what I was having they have the cutest little baby boy stuff I want :haha:
> 
> I sent this to my DH LOL https://www.amazon.co.uk/Love-Boobs-Bodysuit-clothes-newborn/dp/B006YU8M4Q
> 
> Barhanita Welcome back and I am delighted to see your doing better :hugs: the iron tablets will sort you out you will feel so much better as well, I have a feeling as soon as the sickness eases enough and you can eat more normal you will so much better in your self in every way, well I hope any way :hugs:
> 
> 
> We got our new car well 8 seater it is brilliant!!! such a relief and should save us money on insurance and fuel as well. so excited good to have a car that we do not have the worry if it will break down or not :happydance: we will be broke paying back the sub my hubby got but its only for 8 week so much better than a big loan from a bank!! what am I saying you wont get loan here in Ireland the banks are not lending you need to prove you do not need one to get one :dohh:Click to expand...

Congrats on the new car!! :happydance: pics, pics!!!!!!


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> So DH wins husband of the year award. We were in the middle of a snowstorm last night (8 inches total by this morning) I vaguely mentioned a blizzard from Dairy Queen sounded good, and while I was watching television in the basement he sneaks out and gets me one. How sweet is that???

How sweet!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## pola17

Crystal5483 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with a 2 vessel cord? The ultrasound tech said she's only seeing two vessels not three. And of course Dr Google has me in a panic!!!

I haven´t, but still :hugs: let´s hope the tech couldnt see correctly, or things are cool! :hugs:

And dont visit Dr Google!!! for your own good!!!


--
Crystal, good luck tomorrow!! Keep us posted!


----------



## pola17

Ive had a horrible week... since monday, I have stomach ache non stop, and its been 3 days in a row of diarrhea! (sp?)
I had to leave a sample today at the lab, and tomorrow I have to leave a blood sample with an empty stomach, and I cant take anything for the pain until we know what´s going on...
The pain is horrible, and I hope by tomorrow we get some answers!


----------



## Scottish

Crystal I was reading about this on someone's thread here the other day but can't remember where, 

There cord only had one artery and one vein instead of two arterys and she said that everything was good and the one artery was larger to compensate for missing artery. She said it doesn't affect baby though. I sure I read she will get more scans but can't quite remember xx


----------



## readynwilling

Crystal - i've not heard of it before :hugs: i hope everything will be ok!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Crystal I haven't heard of it before :hugs: I hope they can tell you what it's about to settle your mind, stay away from Dr. Google!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Is it weird that I am eating potato chips with cream cheese??? So good!! 

Also craving falafel for lunch, yum!


----------



## Dragonfly

looked in mirror and look 37 weeks preg this morning, all fat I think . But I look preg.
Maybe can pass big belly off to getting more help from people lol


----------



## Crystal5483

Th tech said it can be associated with fetal growth issues and high blood pressure later on. So repeat scans to check growth. 

I read though it can also cause heart or kidney issues. And others no issues at all. 

We shall see if they pick up on it at my anatomy scan on 3/12


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Barhanita welcome back :D glad you are doing better! 

Pola sorry you aren't feeling too well :| hope it's nothing major and you start feeling better real soon! 

Crystal never heard of it but hope it all turns out well :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

15 weeks today yay:happydance:
I hope my scan on Wednesday goes well


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Barhanita welcome back :D glad you are doing better!
> 
> Pola sorry you aren't feeling too well :| hope it's nothing major and you start feeling better real soon!
> 
> Crystal never heard of it but hope it all turns out well :)

oh! Thanks! :hugs: Im feeling very weak now, tho! But Ive got my buddy gatorade right next to me!

A flower to thank your concern! :flower:


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> 15 weeks today yay:happydance:
> I hope my scan on Wednesday goes well

yay! Congrats on reaching the 15th!!
And not so long until your next scan! :happydance: woohoo!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Aww I'm so sorry :( being sick is horrible especially when your pregnant. :hugs:Maybe it's something you ate? I love Gatorade! Good choice :) thanks yea I'm so glad to have come this far, the furthest I have made it is 9 weeks


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Aww I'm so sorry :( being sick is horrible especially when your pregnant. :hugs:Maybe it's something you ate? I love Gatorade! Good choice :) thanks yea I'm so glad to have come this far, the furthest I have made it is 9 weeks

:hugs: well, 15 weeks now! I think you should celebrate!
My doctor suspects a virus or infection, because of the symptoms... will update ya as soon as I know the results! :winkwink:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

pola17 said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Aww I'm so sorry :( being sick is horrible especially when your pregnant. :hugs:Maybe it's something you ate? I love Gatorade! Good choice :) thanks yea I'm so glad to have come this far, the furthest I have made it is 9 weeks
> 
> :hugs: well, 15 weeks now! I think you should celebrate!
> My doctor suspects a virus or infection, because of the symptoms... will update ya as soon as I know the results! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yea maybe I will eat some ice cream or something haha.:winkwink:
Hopefully it passes through your system quick. When do you get the results?


----------



## lolpants

readynwilling said:


> Gender scan tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And my cruise is in 9 days :yipee: and when i get back i have my 20 week scan and my DD's 2 bday party!

Good luck for tomorrow!! Where you going on your cruise?



mac1979 said:


> So DH wins husband of the year award. We were in the middle of a snowstorm last night (8 inches total by this morning) I vaguely mentioned a blizzard from Dairy Queen sounded good, and while I was watching television in the basement he sneaks out and gets me one. How sweet is that???

Sweet!!! My OH did something similar with a custard slice, went all across Cardiff looking for one for me! Great to have a craving satisfied straight away :winkwink:



pola17 said:


> Ive had a horrible week... since monday, I have stomach ache non stop, and its been 3 days in a row of diarrhea! (sp?)
> I had to leave a sample today at the lab, and tomorrow I have to leave a blood sample with an empty stomach, and I cant take anything for the pain until we know what´s going on...
> The pain is horrible, and I hope by tomorrow we get some answers!

Get well soon Pola :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Thank you, lolpants! :flower:


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Aww I'm so sorry :( being sick is horrible especially when your pregnant. :hugs:Maybe it's something you ate? I love Gatorade! Good choice :) thanks yea I'm so glad to have come this far, the furthest I have made it is 9 weeks
> 
> :hugs: well, 15 weeks now! I think you should celebrate!
> My doctor suspects a virus or infection, because of the symptoms... will update ya as soon as I know the results! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea maybe I will eat some ice cream or something haha.:winkwink:
> Hopefully it passes through your system quick. When do you get the results?Click to expand...

well, on weekends they usually take the sample and deliver the results by monday, but the girl from my insurance suggested that at the lab I mention Im pregnant, and it´s urgent, but she said it´s more effective to go to the ER, say Im in pain, but I was expected to get this test, and they give me the results in an hour, prescribe, and discharge!

Let´s see if I can make it to the ER tomorrow! :wacko:

BTW, ice cream sounds like a kick ass plan! :haha:


----------



## setarei

@barhanita, welcome back! I'm so glad you're feeling better. As for the anemia, I've had it before pregnancy but it's settled down some now that I'm pregnant. I've been on iron pills but for some reason they've never done much for me to raise my iron. 

@crystal, I've heard of 2 vessels instead of 3 but don't know anyone that has/had it. It's apparently pretty common and most kids are fine (they just need additional ultrasounds to make sure they are getting enough nutrients and growing well). Will you get a repeat testing before your march ultrasound to confirm that it was a tech error?

@pola, I hope you feel better soon and that there isn't too long of a wait at the ER.

@ready, how exciting for all three (bday, scan and cruise). Before you know it, you'll be in your third trimester!

I got an impromptu scan at my appointment because the receptionist made a mistake and told me there would be one and the doc didn't want to disappoint me :haha:. Babes are doing great so far and it was nice to see them again.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

pola17 said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Aww I'm so sorry :( being sick is horrible especially when your pregnant. :hugs:Maybe it's something you ate? I love Gatorade! Good choice :) thanks yea I'm so glad to have come this far, the furthest I have made it is 9 weeks
> 
> :hugs: well, 15 weeks now! I think you should celebrate!
> My doctor suspects a virus or infection, because of the symptoms... will update ya as soon as I know the results! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea maybe I will eat some ice cream or something haha.:winkwink:
> Hopefully it passes through your system quick. When do you get the results?Click to expand...
> 
> well, on weekends they usually take the sample and deliver the results by monday, but the girl from my insurance suggested that at the lab I mention Im pregnant, and it´s urgent, but she said it´s more effective to go to the ER, say Im in pain, but I was expected to get this test, and they give me the results in an hour, prescribe, and discharge!
> 
> Let´s see if I can make it to the ER tomorrow! :wacko:
> 
> BTW, ice cream sounds like a kick ass plan! :haha:Click to expand...

Good luck at the ER tomorrow. Hope you don't have to wait forever and they figure out what's wrong quick :) 

Thanks! Ya I haven't had too many sweets since I've been pregnant cause I haven't craved them which is weird cause before I of pregnant sweets were my fav! But I think some ice cream just might hit the spot. ;) lol


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I'm so happy to be done with the nasty antibiotics I was taking! They were making my stomach feel so sick!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Setarei glad your baby's are doing good! :D


----------



## pola17

setarei said:


> @barhanita, welcome back! I'm so glad you're feeling better. As for the anemia, I've had it before pregnancy but it's settled down some now that I'm pregnant. I've been on iron pills but for some reason they've never done much for me to raise my iron.
> 
> @crystal, I've heard of 2 vessels instead of 3 but don't know anyone that has/had it. It's apparently pretty common and most kids are fine (they just need additional ultrasounds to make sure they are getting enough nutrients and growing well). Will you get a repeat testing before your march ultrasound to confirm that it was a tech error?
> 
> @pola, I hope you feel better soon and that there isn't too long of a wait at the ER.
> 
> @ready, how exciting for all three (bday, scan and cruise). Before you know it, you'll be in your third trimester!
> 
> I got an impromptu scan at my appointment because the receptionist made a mistake and told me there would be one and the doc didn't want to disappoint me :haha:. Babes are doing great so far and it was nice to see them again.

Thanks, and congrats on the successful scan! Woohoo!
Do you have any pics???


----------



## pola17

Thank you, Jolley!!!
So we have something in common: we love sweets!!! 
And that's great that you are done with the antibiotics!! :happydance:


----------



## setarei

Sure do:


----------



## mac1979

Ladies, is it weird I don't have the linea nigra yet? I don't even have a faint one and was wondering if that is normal.


----------



## mama d

mac1979 said:


> Ladies, is it weird I don't have the linea nigra yet? I don't even have a faint one and was wondering if that is normal.

I don't either, Mac. I think some women don't get them at all.


----------



## JenzyKY

I have a little blue BOY bump!!! I'm on cloud 9! Mommy intuition was right! And no placenta previa! Just a little low lying. He was kicking and waving. I'm going to outlet stores this weekend. I may be bad...


----------



## JenzyKY

Oh and I don't have a linea nigra either. Just hairier. Haha


----------



## readynwilling

lolpants said:


> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> Gender scan tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And my cruise is in 9 days :yipee: and when i get back i have my 20 week scan and my DD's 2 bday party!
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow!! Where you going on your cruise?Click to expand...

we are headed to bahamas and florida from NYC!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations Jenzy!!!!! :blue: :wohoo:


----------



## ZooMa

We were talking about Girl Scout cookies at work today, and now I MUST HAVE SAMOAs. I wonder if I can track down any boxes. I haven't seen the scouts setting up tables outside of grocery stores recently. They must be somewhere....


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bump pic of today.. I took it because I think it's changing shape??

Please excuse my nakedness and dirty mirror :blush:


----------



## lolpants

setarei said:


> Sure do:
> View attachment 571683

:thumbup::happydance: Fab!!



JenzyKY said:


> I have a little blue BOY bump!!! I'm on cloud 9! Mommy intuition was right! And no placenta previa! Just a little low lying. He was kicking and waving. I'm going to outlet stores this weekend. I may be bad...

Woo hoo! Happy shopping!! :)



readynwilling said:


> we are headed to bahamas and florida from NYC!

:thumbup: So jealous! I have a camping trip in April and Blackpool in May (just very cheap / not too far breaks!)



borr.dg.baby said:


> Bump pic of today.. I took it because I think it's changing shape??
> 
> Please excuse my nakedness and dirty mirror :blush:
> 
> View attachment 571773

:thumbup: cute bump!

Lol xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Woohoo congrats Jenzy! :)

I'm jealous of everyone who knows what they're having! :)

I don't have a linea nigra either :D


----------



## Barhanita

Thank you guys! Feeling better, even if just a tiny bit, is so great.

Congrats Jenzy!

I have no linea nigra.


----------



## readynwilling

ack i somehow missed a bunch of posts :(

Congrats Jenzy!!!

I dont have and didn't get a linea Nigra :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

wow missed loads!!!

pola il post some tomorrow hope you feel better xx

Crystal I read the same thread that was mentioned! no experience of it though 

borr cute bump :) amazing how quickly our body shape changes 

Jenzy whoo hoo for team blue :)


----------



## pola17

readyandwiling.... enjoy your super cruise! Take pics!

Mac, I have no linea nigra yet! :)


----------



## pola17

setarei said:


> Sure do:
> View attachment 571683

awwww... so adorable! Thanks for sharing! :cloud9:


----------



## pola17

JenzyKY said:


> I have a little blue BOY bump!!! I'm on cloud 9! Mommy intuition was right! And no placenta previa! Just a little low lying. He was kicking and waving. I'm going to outlet stores this weekend. I may be bad...

Congrats on the baby boy! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

awesome, Celtic!

UPDATE:
Ended up at the ER! seems like I dehydrated big time, as I almost fainted... they applied an IV, got the results from the lab where I left the sample this morning and performed a blood test (the one I was suppossed to get tomorrow), and indeed, I had an infection!
The ER doctor asked us if we wanted to see if the baby was ok, and we said "yes!!!"

We got a sonogramer who has permormed 3 scans to us, and we have a good relationship with her... DH asked her whie flirting if she could tell us the sex of th baby and she said yes, but baby had the legs crossed, and never alowed us to see!

Got prescribed some medication, also those nasty oral hydrators (ewww), and until tomorrow must only eat chicken soup!

My stomach ache is much better, and Im feeling more energetic! :)


----------



## Angelmarie

Yay for team blue, Jenzy! Little boys are so ace - so loving. :cloud9:

Pleased you're feeling better, Pola! Boo for baby's crossed legs!!! 

Borr- cute bump! I must take a bump picture one of these days. Maybe tomorrow to mark 17 weeks. 

Hope you're all feeling ok!


----------



## Barhanita

Pola, i hope you will fell better soon!


----------



## pola17

Thanks!! I'm looking forward to eat solid food again! :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola I'm glad you got some fluids in you and got some medication. You will be better in no time :thumbup: glad you to see your little bub too :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

In the tub, soaking while on my iPad..... Best idea EVER!! We turned down the hot water on the tub so as not to accidentally burn J... So it isn't quite as warm as I'd like but thats probably for the best anyway!


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Jolley!!

And ready, that actually sounds very relaxing!!!


----------



## Beemama321

ok let's see if I keep this straight.

Crystal: My big scan in on 3/12 too!!! :happydance::happydance:Can't wait! Are you finding out the sex?? 

Sateri: Super cute pics!!! Crazy how big all our babies are getting! Glad they are doing well.

Mac: No linea negra.. I didn't get it on my last pregnancies till like 3rd trimester. I'm huge now and nothing. It also isn't as prominent, or doesn't show up at all on women who are fair skinned. 

Paola: Glad you are feeling better and got to see the bugs!! Sorry they were being bashful and didn't show the goods :dohh:

If I missed anyone I'm sorry. I don't remember who had the one artery/vein but I'm glad it's been caught and can be monitored. Early monitoring is so great, I hope everything keeps going smoothly for you. 

Oh and the bump photo is cute!! I totally see that cute little bump!!!


----------



## bella21

hey ladies! 

Mac- No Linea nigra here either...i keep checking for it...also hairier hehehe

Jenzy- congrats!!!! so exciting!! 

Pola- Hope you feel better soon darlin!! :flower:

ready- have a wonderful time on your cruise!!!

borr- cute bump :)

setarei- lovely pics!! :happydance:


As for me Ive been feeling bubs moving around sooo much today and yesterday!! I love it!!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Hope I can remember everything I want to say.
Barhanita am glad you are doing so well.
Twinkletots I have put on weight, but nit been weighed since week 9, so not sure how much.
Setarei, yay on a good scan.
Jenzy, baby boy :cloud9:
Pola :hugs: glad you are all sorted now.
I don't have any sign of a linea nigra.
My scan last night went well and I'm team pink and after not getting to hear baby on Thu, she let me hear it last night. Am happy bunny :-D


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola OMG you poor thing, hope your resting and recovering well :hugs: glad you got to see baby boo for teasing you with legs crossed has to be a girl LOL get a good pregnancy vitamins to boast you up :hugs:

onebumpplease go team pink :happydance:glad the scan went well :happydance:

Readyandwilling have a great trip :)


----------



## Sooz

Congrats on finding out Jenzy and onebump! How exciting are all these gender scans!

Crystal I hope the missing artery doesn't cause any serious issues, I'm sure they'll keep a close eye on you both.

Pola I hope you feel better soon.

I didn't get my linea nigra until third trimester last time either.


----------



## CelticNiamh

OK so I am more than a little excited, I just booked a private scan for the 16 of March at 11.30 whoo hoo yay!!! 3 weeks to go till I find out if I am right about a boy  LOL


----------



## amethyst77

Glad you are ok Pola and continue to improve :)
Ooh it's so exciting seeing all of the scan pics and genders :)
We will be staying team yellow.
Had nuchal scan this week and all went well, just waiting for results now. Flump was very wriggly. I can't wait to feel him or her :)
Crystal- pleased for you for extra monitoring. Hope all is ok.
xx


----------



## readynwilling

I have my private gender scan in 2hrs 15 minutes!! please co-operate little baby (and try to have a willy LOL)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

GL ready!!! I hope you get your boy! :)


----------



## Scottish

Congrats jenzy on team blue :) and to one bump for team pink! How exciting

Pola wishing you a speedy recovery!

Lovely bump borr it's really taking shape now!

Can't wait to hear what your having ready! Good luck with scan

I have just under 4 weeks to confirm whether or not I am team blue, it's so long lol


----------



## pola17

Thanks girls! Wow, so many posts over night!!!
Celtic, cant wait to hear the results of your private scan! How exciting!!


----------



## pola17

oh, and good luck to all of you who have scans! :)


----------



## onebumpplease

Ready, hope it's a wee boy. I had been rooting for a boy for my first, but hoping I'll have a boy and a girl in the long run...


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck for your scan, Ready! Fingers crossed you have a not so shy little boy in there! X


----------



## mac1979

Pola, hope you are feeling better

Yeah!! More gender scans. I still have to wait a month to find out what flavor I have in mah belly. 

Right now I am battling a horrible head cold...last time I helped clear snow I wound up with a cold too, so no more helping DH with that, since we are supposed to get more snow this weekend on top of the 8 inches we got 2 days ago, a week ago it was 50 degrees out...welcome to Nebraska.


----------



## JenzyKY

I have a cold too. I'm miserable.


----------



## pola17

Get better Mac and Jenzy!!! :flower:


----------



## readynwilling

Guys. Im totally completely in love!!



Jadyns getting a brother!!


----------



## Sooz

Aww congratulations! Can't believe how clear that is either. :cloud9:


----------



## onebumpplease

Yay, you got a boy! Congratulations!!


----------



## Barhanita

Ready, congrats on your boy!!


----------



## mama d

Congrats, Ready!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

readynwilling said:


> Guys. Im totally completely in love!!
> 
> View attachment 572249
> 
> 
> Jadyns getting a brother!!

Whoo hoo and no doubt he is all boy :happydance:

loads of us hve 4 weeks to wait that will be agood week :flower:

Pola thank you :hugs: how are you feeling 

We are getting a sprinkle of snow, I love watching it fall


----------



## Scottish

Yay ready I am so pleased you got your boy! :)


----------



## pola17

Congrats on the baby boy, ready!!

Celtic, I'm doing better, but I can't wait to eat solid food again! I'm hungry the whole time! :(


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Congrats on your boy ready!! :D


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola glad your feeling better :) hang in there!


----------



## Angelmarie

:happydance: yay Ready! You got your little boy! :happydance: fab scan picture-SO clear! I love it when people are expecting what they wished for. :cloud9:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Congrats on the baby boy, ready!!
> 
> Celtic, I'm doing better, but I can't wait to eat solid food again! I'm hungry the whole time! :(

horrible when can you eat again :flower:


----------



## lolpants

congrats on the pink and blue bumps !!

Lol xx


----------



## wannabeprego

readynwilling said:


> Guys. Im totally completely in love!!
> 
> View attachment 572249
> 
> 
> Jadyns getting a brother!!

Congrats on being team blue!!!! :happydance::happydance:

https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb257/glemke/GIF%20Special%20Occassion/Congratulations.gif


----------



## pola17

Turns out I can now! :happydance: 
But I can eat mostly rice, cooked chicken (not grilled), no fats, not much salt, no pepper, but at least something solid! :happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

mac1979 said:


> Ladies, is it weird I don't have the linea nigra yet? I don't even have a faint one and was wondering if that is normal.

I never had one with DD and I don't think I will now either


----------



## Crystal5483

mac1979 said:


> Pola, hope you are feeling better
> 
> Yeah!! More gender scans. I still have to wait a month to find out what flavor I have in mah belly.
> 
> Right now I am battling a horrible head cold...last time I helped clear snow I wound up with a cold too, so no more helping DH with that, since we are supposed to get more snow this weekend on top of the 8 inches we got 2 days ago, a week ago it was 50 degrees out...welcome to Nebraska.


I have an ear and sinus infectio and its making me wheeze and my asthma is out of control! So I feel you!


----------



## Crystal5483

ZooMa said:


> We were talking about Girl Scout cookies at work today, and now I MUST HAVE SAMOAs. I wonder if I can track down any boxes. I haven't seen the scouts setting up tables outside of grocery stores recently. They must be somewhere....

Aww too bad you didn't live closer to me my daughter sold them and I bought 5 boxes of Caramel Delights (formerly known as Samoas!)


----------



## Barhanita

Ready, I think we have 3 girls and 3 boys now! Onebump announced she is team pink yesterday, if I am correct.


----------



## readynwilling

Thansk, i'll update - if i miss your annoucement i appologize - this thread moves quick LOL. Please feel free to cybersmack me and tell me to UPDATE LOL


----------



## readynwilling

actually now you mention it - didn't one of our twin mama's announce they had one of each??

I hope everyone feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## Beemama321

readynwilling said:


> actually now you mention it - didn't one of our twin mama's announce they had one of each??
> 
> I hope everyone feels better soon :hugs:

?? I'm almost 90% sure one of our twins was a boy, but the doc wouldn't confirm nor deny, but the potty shot there was definitely a boy peepee. But we get our confirmation on March 12. I know Sateri is going team yellow with her twins...


----------



## bella21

ready congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

posting to see me ticker. 

Also noticed there are 4 sets of twins for August.


----------



## readynwilling

maybe that was it beemama... or it was another set of twins not in august on the feb/march gender scan thread LOL.


----------



## lolpants

Oooh exciting the teams are even stevens at the moment!!

Love finding out what you're all having :)

Anyone else noticed the change in weeing patterns!? I have gone from getting up every 1-2 hrs in the night to only getting up once, or like last night, not at all!! Sleep at last!! yey!!

Lol xx


----------



## Crystal5483

Lolpants I never get up now but having a sinus/ear infection that is causing me to cough and sneeze a lot doesn't do me any good in the "peeing my pants" area!! DH keeps asking how many pairs of underwear I have to go through in a day!


----------



## mac1979

Crystal5483 said:


> Lolpants I never get up now but having a sinus/ear infection that is causing me to cough and sneeze a lot doesn't do me any good in the "peeing my pants" area!! DH keeps asking how many pairs of underwear I have to go through in a day!

I bought a book called "Pregnancy Sucks" and the lady in there said to buy incontinence pads for things like peeing when you sneeze or cough. It would at least save you having to do laundry all the time. 

Is there anything out there stronger than plain Sudafed that I can take for my cold, Sudafed doesn't work that well. I plan on calling my midwife tomorrow, I was just wondering if anybody knew of anything else I could take. I am absolutely miserable.


----------



## Sooz

I get up once pretty consistently, I do fear for my knickers in the morning now when I have to puke before I can pee!


----------



## Crystal5483

Mac you can take robitussin dm


----------



## Crystal5483

And I've started using liners again. This is #2 for me so things are happening sooner than before. With DD I had a little but but that was at the end!


----------



## lolpants

I think I may need liners as my pelvic floor has completely gone from DD!!! Shoulda done them damn exercises!!! ;)

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

For all of you who are sick, and have a sore throat, ginger tea has worked wonderfully in me... It works like anesthesia, so you stop coughing! :thumbup:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Another amazing sore throat reliever is honey lemon tea. It's actually hot water with 2 tbsp of honey and 2 tbsp of lemon. I lived off that stuff when I was sick, worked for me!


----------



## pola17

Guess what??
It turns out DH grabbed my iPhone and recorded the scan! I didn't think he could, as last time he forgot to press the record button!
So, indeed LO had the legs crossed, but for a few seconds, baby opened its legs! I managed to get a screen shot of the potty shot, and I saw a little sausage! But my aunt (who's a doctor) said this pic is way too tricky, as she sees 3 lines! She said it looks like genitals are not fully formed, and advised me to wait until 19 weeks!

So now I'm confused! What's your opinion? Please, excuse the very blurry pic! :haha: https://s1290.photobucket.com/albums/b525/17pola/?action=view¤t=CB5063D1-3654-48D4-A83E-3BBC4F4DA82E-9184-000005929F1FE42C_zps3b7845be.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## pola17

RockNRollBaby said:


> Another amazing sore throat reliever is honey lemon tea. It's actually hot water with 2 tbsp of honey and 2 tbsp of lemon. I lived off that stuff when I was sick, worked for me!

That's the classical one! Always worked for me! :thumbup:


----------



## JenzyKY

I took a Benadryl last night to help with my cold and sleep. It's on my safe list and is a class B drug if you need something at night time.


----------



## lolpants

pola17 said:


> Guess what??
> It turns out DH grabbed my iPhone and recorded the scan! I didn't think he could, as last time he forgot to press the record button!
> So, indeed LO had the legs crossed, but for a few seconds, baby opened its legs! I managed to get a screen shot of the potty shot, and I saw a little sausage! But my aunt (who's a doctor) said this pic is way too tricky, as she sees 3 lines! She said it looks like genitals are not fully formed, and advised me to wait until 19 weeks!
> 
> So now I'm confused! What's your opinion? Please, excuse the very blurry pic! :haha: https://s1290.photobucket.com/albums/b525/17pola/?action=view¤t=CB5063D1-3654-48D4-A83E-3BBC4F4DA82E-9184-000005929F1FE42C_zps3b7845be.jpg&evt=user_media_share


I see a willy !!! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## Crystal5483

I too see what appears to be a wee wee!


----------



## onebumpplease

I can't tell either way! Sorry, but hope that it's whatever you want!


----------



## pola17

I see a wee too, but the tech said the 3 lines makes her think I have 60% chances it's a girl! 
Lol, so confusing! I don't know what to think! :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

I looked too Pola... i cant really tell, and im usually pretty good :( sorry


----------



## Scottish

Pola That is really tricky! I don't want to say for sure as I really am not sure ! Sorry x


----------



## pola17

:rofl: why is my LO so mysterious????

Thanks for trying, chicas!! :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Guess what??
> It turns out DH grabbed my iPhone and recorded the scan! I didn't think he could, as last time he forgot to press the record button!
> So, indeed LO had the legs crossed, but for a few seconds, baby opened its legs! I managed to get a screen shot of the potty shot, and I saw a little sausage! But my aunt (who's a doctor) said this pic is way too tricky, as she sees 3 lines! She said it looks like genitals are not fully formed, and advised me to wait until 19 weeks!
> 
> So now I'm confused! What's your opinion? Please, excuse the very blurry pic! :haha: https://s1290.photobucket.com/albums/b525/17pola/?action=view¤t=CB5063D1-3654-48D4-A83E-3BBC4F4DA82E-9184-000005929F1FE42C_zps3b7845be.jpg&evt=user_media_share

Hmmm I see what you think is a pee pee could be the cord hanging between the legs no real gender clues there yet!!! wont be long till you know for sure :happydance:

for some reason I am not getting emails when new posts are posted grrrr


----------



## Beemama321

My oldest son Landon is 7 today!! Where has the time gone!!??

Pola: I see lines for a girl... but 16 weeks is still early! :flower:


----------



## pola17

Lol, thanks girls!! Hope by 3 weeks I can tell you! :winkwink:


----------



## lolpants

ahh my cars just died, after only getting it back Friday from the garage!!! :(

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Beemama321 said:


> My oldest son Landon is 7 today!! Where has the time gone!!??
> 
> Pola: I see lines for a girl... but 16 weeks is still early! :flower:

Happy birthday Landon!! :cake:


----------



## Angelmarie

Pola- I'm not convinced that's boy parts! I still think that's a girl! 

Happy Birthday, Landon! :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

readynwilling said:


> Guys. Im totally completely in love!!
> 
> View attachment 572249
> 
> 
> Jadyns getting a brother!!

Congratulations!!! Yay!!! :happydance:

This potty shot makes me think that I have a girl because I saw nothing like that on my scan :)



pola17 said:


> Guess what??
> It turns out DH grabbed my iPhone and recorded the scan! I didn't think he could, as last time he forgot to press the record button!
> So, indeed LO had the legs crossed, but for a few seconds, baby opened its legs! I managed to get a screen shot of the potty shot, and I saw a little sausage! But my aunt (who's a doctor) said this pic is way too tricky, as she sees 3 lines! She said it looks like genitals are not fully formed, and advised me to wait until 19 weeks!
> 
> So now I'm confused! What's your opinion? Please, excuse the very blurry pic! :haha: https://s1290.photobucket.com/albums/b525/17pola/?action=view¤t=CB5063D1-3654-48D4-A83E-3BBC4F4DA82E-9184-000005929F1FE42C_zps3b7845be.jpg&evt=user_media_share

I think that I see a wee wee too! But I wouldn't want to say... 


Tomorrow I am calling back to see when they are doing my scan, baby measured 17 weeks on wed and I think I might to it thursday so baby will be 18+1, do you ladies think that's good enough or I should wait longer? I don't know!!!


----------



## pola17

lolpants said:


> ahh my cars just died, after only getting it back Friday from the garage!!! :(
> 
> Lol xx

Eek! Having a broken car is horrible!!! Hope you get your ride fixed soon!!!


----------



## pola17

Ohhh beemama! Read to fast and didn't realize it's your son's birthday... 

So... Happy birthday, Landon!!!! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

Angelmarie said:


> Pola- I'm not convinced that's boy parts! I still think that's a girl!
> 
> Happy Birthday, Landon! :hugs:

The confusing part, is that my aunt said that if it's a girl, both our hormones would keep her swollen in there, and that's when they confuse them with boys!
She said it looks burger-ish, there are no testicles, but insisted on how tricky the pic is!

Funny thing is that at home we have a little "battle of the sexes"! DH wants a girl, I want a boy! :rofl:

Every time I check that pic again, I get more confused! :dohh: lol


----------



## bella21

lolpants said:


> Oooh exciting the teams are even stevens at the moment!!
> 
> Love finding out what you're all having :)
> 
> Anyone else noticed the change in weeing patterns!? I have gone from getting up every 1-2 hrs in the night to only getting up once, or like last night, not at all!! Sleep at last!! yey!!
> 
> Lol xx


Im definitely only peeing once mayyyybe twice now during the night! but i sure am making up for it during the day...i mustve peed at least 15 times today at work!


----------



## bella21

pola i can't tell I'm sorry! the pic pulls up too small on my computer!!

and HAPPY BDAY LANDON! (I love that name by the way!!)


----------



## bella21

ladies are any of you feeling tightening and loosening feelings? I'm not sure how to explain it. i don't want to say contractions but it feels like my uterus (or my chest i can't tell haha) seems to tighten up and then loosen. its not all the time or even every other day but I've noticed it a couple time. braxton hicks? of course i googled and found pre term labor so i figured id just ask you ladies instead!


----------



## pola17

bella, first of all: thanks for trying! :haha:

As for tightening feeling... yes! I feel it too!! At moments, I feel my uterus is tight and hard, and if I place my hand below my navel, it feels hard, and at moments I dont feel anything, and if I poke, I really need to check to feel my uterus!

Crazy, isnt it? :haha:


edit: as for the mystery of my potty shot.... Im calling baby by the name we chose for boy (Arthur) and I refer to baby as a he.... so... perhaps mommy´s intuition? :winkwink:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola I'm going to guess boy...but I'm not sure lol :D

I have been itchy! Have any of you ladies felt itchy everywhere?

Bella sounds like Braxton hicks from what I've heard but I would call your Dr just in case :)


----------



## bella21

thanks ladies...i think braxton hicks. ill talk to them at next appointment unless i feel somethings wrong ! :)

and I've been VERYYY itchy!


----------



## pola17

Hey Jolley!! I think baby´s a boy too! But will re confirm you in 3 weeks! :winkwink:

as for itching, my boobs and that line just above my pelvis itches! :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha ok! Well I hope you get your boy Pola :)

I'm glad I'm not the only itchy one! :) I wonder why we feel itchy?


----------



## pola17

I guess because the skin is getting streched??? LOL, not sure!

Bella, re read, and seems like I missunderstood! :dohh: sorry, my english sucks, but please, keep us posted on what they say! :flower:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Yea I guess that makes sense haha :)

And yea Bella let us know what they say!


----------



## bella21

its okay pola no worries!! I think you're english is great :)

And Ill definitely let you all know what they say! 

Anybody else watch the walking dead ? sorry totally off pregnancy topic :haha:


----------



## Angelmarie

I've been getting what feels like braxton hicks too. When I mentioned it to the midwife if that's what it could be she nodded and said yes. This is the earliest I remember having them though. 

I watch the walking dead! Not long finished season 2. DP waits for the blu ray release so we can watch it every day instead of waiting one week until the next. So I'm missing out at the minute! X


----------



## Sooz

I had braxtons really early this time, at like 5 weeks but now only when I over exert myself. I think they started at 22 weeks in my last pregnancy.

I also have the itchy breasts. They're very hot and swollen so I think that's why. It drives me mad!


----------



## CelticNiamh

morning everyone :)

we got our new car yay it feels so good not to be worried about it breaking down every 5 minutes

Pola I like that name, im doing the same going with boy for me as well I have cute boy stuff picked out all ready will find out soon I guess must find some nice boy names now :) 

I got BH early on my last pregnancy but have not noticed them so far yet its all normal though


----------



## Angelmarie

It's my little boys first day at nursery being left alone. I feel lost!!! He's such a mummy's boy I hope he's ok. I'm a but hormonal and had a few tears once I got back to the empty house! :'(


----------



## lolpants

congrats on getting your new car Celtic, I can totally understand the removal of stress.. my car is such a headache!! Been waiting hrs for the garage to ring me back (the one I only picked it up from on Friday!) They are no doubt gonna charge me at least £50 to come and pick it up!!

I am itchy everywhere!! Especially in bed at night.. my foot was stupidly itchy which is just bizarre!

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Angelmarie said:


> It's my little boys first day at nursery being left alone. I feel lost!!! He's such a mummy's boy I hope he's ok. I'm a but hormonal and had a few tears once I got back to the empty house! :'(

aww it's sad when they go :cry: Had to keep my LO off today as she is all bunged up with a cold and I had a really bad night with her. I do miss her whilst she's there though..

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Angel I can only imagine how hard it must be for you to leave the LO. I am sure he will do just fine :)

Bella I have been having some crampy feelings, not like AF cramps, but like hardening too. I think it might be Braxton hicks but I am not sure. I can't feel my uterus but I just have discomfort there sometimes.


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> congrats on getting your new car Celtic, I can totally understand the removal of stress.. my car is such a headache!! Been waiting hrs for the garage to ring me back (the one I only picked it up from on Friday!) They are no doubt gonna charge me at least £50 to come and pick it up!!
> 
> I am itchy everywhere!! Especially in bed at night.. my foot was stupidly itchy which is just bizarre!
> 
> Lol xx

I would be asking them what the hell happened :shrug: we put so much money on to the jeep I hate it, so happy with the new car loads of room for all the kids and buggy/ shopping and even the dog :flower:

Angelmarie ah bless :hugs: I am sure he will be fine :flower:


----------



## losingtheplot

Hi ladies I am now 16 weeks and have had my stitch put in so I can finally relax and enjoy the rest of this pregnancy I hope! Hope everyone is feeling ok my due date is the 8/8/13 eeek <3 x x


----------



## pola17

Celtic, there's nothing better like the smell of a new car!! Congrats on the new ride!!

Angelmarie, I was devastated when my nephew started going to school... I can't imagine how it feels like for a mom! :hugs:
Oh great! Now I have Abba's song "slipping through my fingers" :dohh:


----------



## Angelmarie

Caelan is back now. When I picked him up his face lit up and he shouted 'Mummy! I e missed you!' While he ran across the room an d clung on to me. Awww he just keeps cuddling me now saying he missed me and he loves me. Even though they said he had a great time he reckons he's not going again and wants to stay with me. Oh oh!


----------



## lolpants

Angelmarie said:


> Caelan is back now. When I picked him up his face lit up and he shouted 'Mummy! I e missed you!' While he ran across the room an d clung on to me. Awww he just keeps cuddling me now saying he missed me and he loves me. Even though they said he had a great time he reckons he's not going again and wants to stay with me. Oh oh!

aww so cute :)

Phoebe never wants to go, but then always has a great time!

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

losingtheplot said:


> Hi ladies I am now 16 weeks and have had my stitch put in so I can finally relax and enjoy the rest of this pregnancy I hope! Hope everyone is feeling ok my due date is the 8/8/13 eeek <3 x x

:thumbup: great news, you have a scan at same time?

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Angelmarie, He sounds like a sweet boy! :cloud9: you're making want a boy so badly! :haha:


----------



## Angelmarie

Pola- little boys are sooo loving. Caelan is adorable. He's like my shadow and he wants nobody but me. We are inseperable. He even has to fall asleep on a night time with a hand on the side of my face. He tells me repeatedly I'm his best friend and he loves me. He's just the cutest thing. 

I hope you get your little boy! X


----------



## readynwilling

My car died this weekend too! what is it with these vehicles!!

J loves daycare (now, was a rough start lol). She started going at 11 months and was full time by 12 months but has been going there 40 hours a week for a year so she knows the drill :haha:

I have had a few braxton hicks - i had a bunch early on, but they have pretty much stopped now, but i did feel one or two last night!

And i felt baby move today! I thought i felt it early on, but i am SURE this was baby, as soon as it happened, i remembered the feeling from being pregnant with J :)

Congrats losingtheplot - i hope you can relax and enjoy the 2nd half of your pregnancy!!


----------



## pola17

ready, thats awesome you felt your baby move! I dont think it`s too early, as you`ve been pregnant before! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Angel! It´s just that my nephew is also so sweet... my experience with boys has been amazing so far! :cloud9:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

New scan is set for this thursday!! :happydance: Hopefully now they will tell me the sex :haha:


----------



## Beemama321

Oh goodness, as a mom of two sweet boys, don't get me started! Everyone sees girls as the "sweet" ones, well boys are all that too. My boys hug and kiss eachother every day, sleeping in each other's arms, and give me and hubby so much sugary love and kisses! And they are 7 (as of yesterday!) and 3 1/2. 



:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Beemama321 said:


> Oh goodness, as a mom of two sweet boys, don't get me started! Everyone sees girls as the "sweet" ones, well boys are all that too. My boys hug and kiss eachother every day, sleeping in each other's arms, and give me and hubby so much sugary love and kisses! And they are 7 (as of yesterday!) and 3 1/2.
> 
> View attachment 573141
> 
> 
> View attachment 573143
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

How adorable!!! :cloud9:


----------



## pola17

beemama... you should have heard my "oh my God, so cute" sounds when I saw the pics! :cloud9:
Boys are sweet, too! My nephew is so excited to have a little cousin, he says that when he sees me, he´s going to kiss my bump! :cloud9:
I cry everytime I think of my nephew... I miss him so much! :cry: He´s 6, and he´s learning karate!


----------



## Beemama321

Thanks :) My nephew's are very special to me too, sorry you are missing yours :hugs: My sons are starting karate soon


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Aw all your ladies boys sound adorable! :) I sure wouldn't mind if my baby turns out to be a boy :)


----------



## pola17

Beemama321 said:


> Thanks :) My nephew's are very special to me too, sorry you are missing yours :hugs: My sons are starting karate soon

you`ll see how adorable they look with the karate clothes, and when they jump and go "eeeeeaaaahhhh" :cloud9:

This is my nephew, Carlitos https://instagram.com/p/LdzmuTnF2E/


----------



## Crystal5483

For those of you with Braxton hicks like contractions my friend had them and it was because she was dehydrated. So make sure to drink plenty of water!! I have a HARD time with that!!!


----------



## bella21

Angelmarie its soo good! i wish you were caught up so we could talk about it haha! sorry you had a hard time leaving your son today!! it'll get easier don't worry!!

celtic glad to hear you got your car!! woohoo!! were getting a truck soon which is great because me and OH have been sharing my car for awhile now! 

bee mama those pics are adorable!!! 

thanks crystal i did read that somewhere recently so I've been making sure to drink plenty of water! even though i also have a hard time with it


----------



## Beemama321

pola17 said:


> Beemama321 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :) My nephew's are very special to me too, sorry you are missing yours :hugs: My sons are starting karate soon
> 
> you`ll see how adorable they look with the karate clothes, and when they jump and go "eeeeeaaaahhhh" :cloud9:
> 
> This is my nephew, Carlitos https://instagram.com/p/LdzmuTnF2E/Click to expand...

awe he's cute!!


----------



## mama d

Anybody else needing breast pads already?? I've been leaking small amounts from my right side for the past week or so. It seems early but I consulted Dr. Google and it can be normal. I'm off to the store to buy some breast pads...currently the kleenex isn't cutting it (and I don't want to "stuff" my bra any more than it already is)!!! :haha:


----------



## pola17

I dont, yet! I recently found out Ill need those pads! I guess Ill buy them when I fly to the US! lol! I hope I wont leak before that! :wacko:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola he's cute :) my bros name is Carlos so everyone would call him carlitos when he was little too.

When do you start leaking? I haven't leaked yet either


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies,

I must apologize as I have not been keeping up with this thread at all. Work has been very busy, (I will be so happy when this event is over on Thursday), and am booked on all weekends until April! Oh well, at least it will help the weeks to go by quickly!

Thank you all for your good wishes re telling work. Everyone was very happy for me. I was actually at a baby shower this weekend and there were 5 pregnant ladies there! 

And huge congrats to those of you who have found out the gender, I can't believe some of you are at that stage now!


----------



## JenzyKY

Not leaking yet but I will be ordering some cloth ones you can wash.


----------



## pola17

his entire name, is Carlos Andrés... since he moved to the states, he speaks english like an American, and I call him (just to tease him) Charles Andrew! :cloud9:
he´s my muñeco!!!


----------



## mama d

JenzyKY said:


> Not leaking yet but I will be ordering some cloth ones you can wash.

Good idea! I like that better than disposable ones. 

I'm not leaking terribly...but enough that I worry about having an "incident" at work and look ridiculous! :)


----------



## onebumpplease

I'm having cramp like pains tonight, really low down. They are pretty sporadic, but can't be bothered planning my lessons for tomorrow as want to sit with feet up for rest if night. Hate how easy it is to worry!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Your nephew is cute Pola! :)

I don't leak, I thought you only leaked after birth or if you have other children? haha silly me

I thought I had another UTI because it was bothering me just like last time and it was a UTI but the tests came back good... so no UTI, only UTI symptoms... That is something I was not told of pregnancy, feeling like you constantly have a UTI :( Please baby stop pressing my bladder


----------



## pola17

That´s great news, Lily! You won´t need any medication! :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Cute boys Bee and Pola!


I still have pads from Phoebe. I didn't leak at all when pregnant with her, I seriously thought there would be no milk, but she latched straight away!! No leaks so far for me this time...


It looks like my car may need a new engine = game over!! I just don't have the money to fix it :(

Lol xx


----------



## bella21

I'm definitely not looking forward to the leaking part! hehehe 

so what do you ladies think of these names? 

Emma Jade for a girl and Chase Scott for a boy? :)


----------



## bella21

eeeek sorry about your car lolpants!! hope you can figure something out soon!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

bella21 said:


> I'm definitely not looking forward to the leaking part! hehehe
> 
> so what do you ladies think of these names?
> 
> Emma Jade for a girl and Chase Scott for a boy? :)

Those are lovely names! I love the name Emma specially! 



lolpants said:


> Cute boys Bee and Pola!
> 
> 
> I still have pads from Phoebe. I didn't leak at all when pregnant with her, I seriously thought there would be no milk, but she latched straight away!! No leaks so far for me this time...
> 
> 
> It looks like my car may need a new engine = game over!! I just don't have the money to fix it :(
> 
> Lol xx


Sorry about your car!! OH no!!!!! :nope: I hope you can fix it :thumbup:


----------



## lolpants

I love Emma!! 

Chase is ok... but perhaps more american style name

I'm liking Melody for a girl and struggling with boys names here!!

I think girls names are so much easier to pick!!

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

Chase was on my short list :) Not sure if it still is tho. I change my mind daily. I love that i don't need to come up with a girls name LOL!!

i leaked like CRAZY while nursing J - but never during pregnancy - i hope its the same this time around. Im going to get some milk savers for this time... i bet i leaked 2-3 gallons of BM during the 1st year of J's life HAHAHAHA


----------



## Beemama321

bella21 said:


> I'm definitely not looking forward to the leaking part! hehehe
> 
> so what do you ladies think of these names?
> 
> Emma Jade for a girl and Chase Scott for a boy? :)

Cute :) I think Chase Scott would work well with a 2 syllable or more last name.


----------



## Beemama321

borr.dg.baby said:


> Your nephew is cute Pola! :)
> 
> I don't leak, I thought you only leaked after birth or if you have other children? haha silly me
> 
> I thought I had another UTI because it was bothering me just like last time and it was a UTI but the tests came back good... so no UTI, only UTI symptoms... That is something I was not told of pregnancy, feeling like you constantly have a UTI :( Please baby stop pressing my bladder

Leaning forward when you pee can help empty out your bladder better... Hope that helps a bit. Or if you have the leg strength, hovering over the toilet/squatting works even better ( like you would do on a toilet you wouldn't touch with a 10 foot pole)


----------



## bella21

thanks ladies for the opinions :) girls name are wayyy easier to pick i think too! 

beemama its a 2 syllable last name i thought the same thing :) all the other boy names that i love are taken haha

lolpants i agree i think its more of an american based name too. melody is cute!


----------



## pola17

:dohh: Bella, just realized you posted names!
I love your choices!! :cloud9:


----------



## bella21

thanks pola ! :flower:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Love the names Bella!

Congrats to everyone that found out on blue bump or pink bump. I still have 2 and a half weeks before I find out. Which seems like forever away! And also very jealous of you ladies that have felt little babies move.

Pola at first I thought boy but could be girl so sorry no help here.

Hope everyone is doing great sorry I haven't been on here that much really busy with work and life in general but trying to stay caught up with everything.


----------



## pola17

lol, that´s ok!! I`m still confused...
Spent all day researching on google and ingender... it´s really looking like a swollen labia, but let´s see in a few weeks! :winkwink:


----------



## Angelmarie

Cute names, Bella! 

Melody is lovely too, Lol :flower:

I have girl names sorted but REALLY struggling for boys!!!! Why are there so many nicer girl names?! 

Pola: that was what I was thinking about your scan pic. I know you really want a little boy though so I have everything crossed that you get him! 

It's so exciting that we are all finding out soon! (Apart from team yellows obviously!). I have three and a half weeks to go. Wish it would hurry up! :dohh: or I wish DP would let me have a private scan!!!!! :grr:


----------



## pola17

That´s ok, Angel! Today I started an excercise:
Think of boyish things to do with a girl! and so far, we girls can do anything!!

And looking at the bright side, if baby is a girl, when she grows up, we can do our mani/pedi to each other! :haha:


----------



## JenzyKY

I love both of those names Bella. Can't say that often but I really do! 

The misspelled traditional names or completely made up names in the NICU drive me nuts. I can't imagine putting them on job applications when you grow up. There's a set of girl twins called Quaid and Aftan right now. Really?? Nevaeh is a NICU staple.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

We also have a girl name but struggle with boy names!!! 

We wanted a name that would be good for a little girl and then a women, also we wanted a name that will be good both in English and in Spanish, so far we have decided on girl and will name her Isabela. :cloud9:

We can't think of a boy name! We liked Sebastian but are not sure about it. Hopefully it's a girl and we don't have to think about it anymore :haha: 

I have been looking at more potty shots and I am more convinced from what we saw the other day it's a girl. We'll see on wednesday, if baby cooperates, and doctor too haha


----------



## pola17

awww, Lily! The name Isabela is so beautiful! :cloud9:


----------



## Angelmarie

Isabela really is a lovely name. I used to have dreams that my mum had a baby and called here isabela! I never did get that little sister! :dohh: would have been odd really as our surname is Belle! Hahaha

Got everything crossed you have a pink bundle in there, Borr! :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Borr I love Isabella! Phoebes middle name is Isobela, a slightly strange spelling as was way my Nan spelt it 

I bet you all us struggling with boy names will end up having boys!! Hehe!

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

My first son was no problem as I used to have this weird dream that I would be following a blond haired little boy round this housing estate and I would call after him "Eden!" So when I found out I was having a boy there was no question that he had to be Eden. 

With my second son we had girls name picked but I struggled so much for a boy name. Literally searched everywhere for 9 months- books, Internet, the credits on tv programs and films even maps and things and couldn't find anything I fell in love with! Caelan was the best we could find. :dohh: I do like it lots but I think I was expecting to find something I loved like with Eden but I didn't have the backstory of the dream so perhaps that was a tall order. However Caelan is Gaelic and means slender warrior which suits Caelan 110% so I'm happy. :flower:

Lol - you're right I'm bound to have another boy just for the torment of name searching! Sod's law :dohh:


----------



## JenzyKY

Angel, how do you say Caelan?

I can think of more boy names I like then girl names. I keep thinking about Henry but I don't know.


----------



## Angelmarie

It's pronounced Kay-lan :flower:

Henry is cute!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Thanks angel! I like it. I kept seeing his name and didn't want to think it wrong. Haha


----------



## Sooz

Like most of you we're also totally stuck on boys names. Our old favourite is now too common, though would consider it as a middle name, an acquaintance has used our other boys name and everything else I like DH hates! I think we're more or less set on a girls name though, and we had so many of those we liked.


----------



## readynwilling

our middle name is set as Terrance as that's FIL's name. i would have liked David as its my poppa's name (he passed away a few years ago) but i think tim wants his dad's name. I really like Emmerson Terrance and Jackson Terrance, but i am completely open to any of my DH's suggestions. I basically had J's name picked out from day 1 and would have cried if DH said no LOL. Might be nice for him to name one of his kids!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I like Terrance :)


----------



## mac1979

Lovely names. I had had a girl's first name picked for years, Adelaide and couldn't think of a middle name I liked, and asked DH what he likes for a girl name and he said Simone. So if we have a girl it is Adelaide Simone. For a boy I wanted the middle name to be Melvin (after my dad) and DH likes Xavier...so if he have a boy it is Xavier Melvin. They both sound good and we each have our favorites included.


----------



## readynwilling

Both those names are lovely Mac!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Lovely names! :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha Pola i can tell you are a good aunt to little carlitos :) 

Everyone's names are so cute! The only names DH and I have really decided on if its a girl is Jaylee Celeste, or Macy Celeste We haven't thought of any boy names yet really..


----------



## pola17

Oh man! Everyone in here are picking up cool names!!
Jolley, thanks.... whenever I visit, I like to chase him to kiss him, and he rans away from me and screams "nooo, you tickle meeee!!!" :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha!! that's cute :)


----------



## mac1979

pola17 said:


> Oh man! Everyone in here are picking up cool names!!
> Jolley, thanks.... whenever I visit, I like to chase him to kiss him, and he rans away from me and screams "nooo, you tickle meeee!!!" :haha:

Hearing stories about your nephew make me miss mine. He is a cutie, and very well spoken. At 2 years he was speaking like an adult.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I don't have any nephews or nieces, our child will be the first in both families :)

I had the biggest baby brain moment today. I decided I should make soup because it sounded delicious. So I went ahead and made the chicken broth with fresh chicken. Once it was done, I wanted to strain the broth and went ahead and strained it in my kitchen drain, threw it all out :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Beemama321

readynwilling said:


> our middle name is set as Terrance as that's FIL's name. i would have liked David as its my poppa's name (he passed away a few years ago) but i think tim wants his dad's name. I really like Emmerson Terrance and Jackson Terrance, but i am completely open to any of my DH's suggestions. I basically had J's name picked out from day 1 and would have cried if DH said no LOL. Might be nice for him to name one of his kids!

Ohhh I like your names, especially Emerson. At least where I live, we have a ton of Jackson's but it's such a cute name too.


----------



## Beemama321

borr.dg.baby said:


> I don't have any nephews or nieces, our child will be the first in both families :)
> 
> I had the biggest baby brain moment today. I decided I should make soup because it sounded delicious. So I went ahead and made the chicken broth with fresh chicken. Once it was done, I wanted to strain the broth and went ahead and strained it in my kitchen drain, threw it all out :dohh: :dohh:

That's such a bummer but....

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## setarei

Gonna go on a bit of a rant. My bleeding increased from spotting to medium bleeding yesterday so today I called my doctor who suggested I go to the hospital. The nurses were real nice and I got blood work done and an ultrasound. The babies are doing fine but the doctor had the worst bedside manner! He spent 10 minutes describing to me how if the bleeding gets worse that I'll lose the babies and there's nothing they can do. I know it's true that before 22-24 weeks there's no meds or anything but there's not reason to go for a 10 minute speech with some graphic details thrown in!


----------



## Beemama321

We have our twins names chosen, but like my last two sons, hubby and I keep them totally to ourselves to announce when they are born. 

Way too many opinions that piss me off or hurt my feelings from family especially, that they can't help but love whatever name we chose when there's a sweet baby for them to love on :wacko:

Since we are on names, my family is mainly of Irish and English descent with some Mexican from my side. All middle names are family.

Boys: Declan John and Camden Henry

Girls: Camryn Emma and Maren Cecilia

Boy/Girl: Declan John and Maren Cecilia


My two sons are Landon Alexander and Keegan David


----------



## Barhanita

Hey! Everyone came up with beautiful names, it's great. We decided to wait till we know who we are having.

I finally decided I am ready to announce the pregnancy on facebook. I even came up with the idea: my DH will take a picture of me and my bump in front of the Christmas tree. And I will post: Two shocking news: 1) we still haven't put the tree away 2) we are having a baby in August.
What do you think?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Barhanita that is funny and cute!! :) I love the idea!


----------



## JenzyKY

setarei said:


> Gonna go on a bit of a rant. My bleeding increased from spotting to medium bleeding yesterday so today I called my doctor who suggested I go to the hospital. The nurses were real nice and I got blood work done and an ultrasound. The babies are doing fine but the doctor had the worst bedside manner! He spent 10 minutes describing to me how if the bleeding gets worse that I'll lose the babies and there's nothing they can do. I know it's true that before 22-24 weeks there's no meds or anything but there's not reason to go for a 10 minute speech with some graphic details thrown in!

That's ridiculous. No you can't deliver your twins before probably mid 23s (and that's being generous....) and have an OK outcome but that's not the way to talk to someone. Bleeding doesn't mean that you are losing them!! :hugs:


----------



## mama d

LOVING all the names ladies! So much fun!

We are thinking

Owen Michael for boy
Claire Audrey for girl

Boy names are tough. I agree with the rest of you. I'm sure we'll change our minds as we go but those two names are all we can agree on.

And I've officially purchased breast pads. No shirt stains at work!!! :haha:


----------



## mama d

setarei said:


> Gonna go on a bit of a rant. My bleeding increased from spotting to medium bleeding yesterday so today I called my doctor who suggested I go to the hospital. The nurses were real nice and I got blood work done and an ultrasound. The babies are doing fine but the doctor had the worst bedside manner! He spent 10 minutes describing to me how if the bleeding gets worse that I'll lose the babies and there's nothing they can do. I know it's true that before 22-24 weeks there's no meds or anything but there's not reason to go for a 10 minute speech with some graphic details thrown in!

Scary setarei! Some doctors are so awful!! Like Jenzy said, bleeding doesn't mean bad things every time. Knowing that the babies are still doing well is great! Keep us posted and I'll say a little prayer for your little ones. :hugs:


----------



## setarei

Really I just wanted to ultrasound to make sure things are still going well and I would have liked an explanation for the bleeding but I've given up on getting that after all this time. I know that there's not much that they can do at this stage so he could have left it all at that. It was funny though, the nurse's eyes got so wide as he kept talking and she stayed after he left to talk to me some more. I've been having spotting since week 5 but the last couple of days were much heavier flow so I wanted some reassurance.


----------



## bella21

yayy for all the adorable baby names!!!! :happydance: :happydance: !!! Hunter is another one of my favorites for a boy :) 

Borr I'm sorry but I couldn't help but laugh when I read your post about the soup :rofl:

setarei- glad things are looking good for now! try not to stress too much I know how scary this must be for you. sending big :hugs: your way!!!

mamad i had a look at breast pads today at babies r us...they freaked me out a bit haha!

barhanita- love love LOVE the idea! very cute!! glad you feel confident enough to announce too :) :)


----------



## mac1979

The hardest part about picking boy names is finding a name that won't get them teased or beat up on the playground at school.


----------



## pola17

setarei said:


> Gonna go on a bit of a rant. My bleeding increased from spotting to medium bleeding yesterday so today I called my doctor who suggested I go to the hospital. The nurses were real nice and I got blood work done and an ultrasound. The babies are doing fine but the doctor had the worst bedside manner! He spent 10 minutes describing to me how if the bleeding gets worse that I'll lose the babies and there's nothing they can do. I know it's true that before 22-24 weeks there's no meds or anything but there's not reason to go for a 10 minute speech with some graphic details thrown in!

:hugs: sorry you had an idiot of a doctor! but good news is that babies are doing great!!!


----------



## pola17

Barhanita said:


> Hey! Everyone came up with beautiful names, it's great. We decided to wait till we know who we are having.
> 
> I finally decided I am ready to announce the pregnancy on facebook. I even came up with the idea: my DH will take a picture of me and my bump in front of the Christmas tree. And I will post: Two shocking news: 1) we still haven't put the tree away 2) we are having a baby in August.
> What do you think?

that`s an awesome idea!!! love it!!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Setarei sorry about the bleeding and the dumb dr :( glad your babies are doing good though! :)

I have been feeling short of breath and have another headache...anyone else been feeling short of breath?


----------



## Barhanita

Well, I changed my mind and decided to hold off a few more days before I announce. TOo bad we took away the tree.

Setarai - I am sorry you are bleeding, and sorry for the bad doctor. I always wonder how come people like this are allowed to work with patients.


----------



## Scottish

hi ladies i had my 16 week mw appointment yesterday and she said my blood results came back from 12 week appointment and they showed that i have anti E antibody. i asked what this meant and she said not to start worrying as it is not an issue but she didnt seem to know much about it.

When i got home form work i had a look online but couldnt find much info about it apart from it been passed to me from babys father and when i had dd it must have passed to my blood during delivery. its a mild antibody which shouldnt cause problems but i need my bloods rechecked at 28 weeks. i also read there a risk of anemia from it. my haemoglobin isnt great either only 116 and that more or less borderline so i need to watch my diet.

anyway just wondering if any of you have experiance of this?

i have also posted about this in 2nd tri forum 

:)


----------



## lolpants

Just had call from MW, Downs screening has come back 1 in 5 so gotta go in :(

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

lol is this from NT scan or blood test? what will they be doing next?

sorry for lots of questions, sending you :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Scottish said:


> lol is this from NT scan or blood test? what will they be doing next?
> 
> sorry for lots of questions, sending you :hugs:

Bloods hun, I think its just to talk about what's next today.. Ask away btw, I wouldn't of posted about it if I didn't wanna talk about it :flower:

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

i had my blood test yesterday for the screening! and i havent really thought much about if the test came back as high risk i guess the mw or doctor will discuss what to expect. let us know how you get on xxxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> Gonna go on a bit of a rant. My bleeding increased from spotting to medium bleeding yesterday so today I called my doctor who suggested I go to the hospital. The nurses were real nice and I got blood work done and an ultrasound. The babies are doing fine but the doctor had the worst bedside manner! He spent 10 minutes describing to me how if the bleeding gets worse that I'll lose the babies and there's nothing they can do. I know it's true that before 22-24 weeks there's no meds or anything but there's not reason to go for a 10 minute speech with some graphic details thrown in!

Huge :hugs: Some doctors are all about the worst case senario I mean do not even go there on less the % is leaning towards it :dohh: I would ask for a diffierent doctor next time, I am glad the twins are ok, my friend had bleeding all the way through on her pregnancy and Alex is a fine helthy boy now. 



lolpants said:


> Just had call from MW, Downs screening has come back 1 in 5 so gotta go in :(
> 
> Lol xx

Keep us posted :hugs: hope your ok and not worring to much :hugs:

I feel like I have missed loads, I do not seem to be getting emails when some one posts but my labtop was sick yesterday had some nasty malware on it, explains why I had adds popping up in post on here and else were so annoying but seems to be all fixed now :) 

Big :hugs: to every one hope you are all feeling good


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Setarei sorry about the bleeding and the dumb dr :( glad your babies are doing good though! :)
> 
> I have been feeling short of breath and have another headache...anyone else been feeling short of breath?

*raises hand* me!!! And the headache as well... Since last night, and it won't go away! :dohh:


----------



## pola17

Scottish said:


> hi ladies i had my 16 week mw appointment yesterday and she said my blood results came back from 12 week appointment and they showed that i have anti E antibody. i asked what this meant and she said not to start worrying as it is not an issue but she didnt seem to know much about it.
> 
> When i got home form work i had a look online but couldnt find much info about it apart from it been passed to me from babys father and when i had dd it must have passed to my blood during delivery. its a mild antibody which shouldnt cause problems but i need my bloods rechecked at 28 weeks. i also read there a risk of anemia from it. my haemoglobin isnt great either only 116 and that more or less borderline so i need to watch my diet.
> 
> anyway just wondering if any of you have experiance of this?
> 
> i have also posted about this in 2nd tri forum
> 
> :)

Not me, but update us at 28 weeks! I'm sure everything's gonna be alright! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Lolpants, definitely keep us posted! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## onebumpplease

Lolpants, I'm sorry you have to go through the worry of this. Hoping for the best for you.
Setarei, hate how you were treated! A little bit of empathy goes a long way!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

JolleyGirl86 said:
 

> Setarei sorry about the bleeding and the dumb dr :( glad your babies are doing good though! :)
> 
> I have been feeling short of breath and have another headache...anyone else been feeling short of breath?

I haven't had this but I have heard of it and read about it as a normal pregnancy thing :flower:



setarei said:


> Gonna go on a bit of a rant. My bleeding increased from spotting to medium bleeding yesterday so today I called my doctor who suggested I go to the hospital. The nurses were real nice and I got blood work done and an ultrasound. The babies are doing fine but the doctor had the worst bedside manner! He spent 10 minutes describing to me how if the bleeding gets worse that I'll lose the babies and there's nothing they can do. I know it's true that before 22-24 weeks there's no meds or anything but there's not reason to go for a 10 minute speech with some graphic details thrown in!

I am sorry your Dr was awful. I just don't understand how they can be so mean to pregnant women, don't they realize we are sensitive and it's a sensitive area they are dealing with! I am glad to hear that babies are doing well :) :flower:



bella21 said:


> Borr I'm sorry but I couldn't help but laugh when I read your post about the soup :rofl:

That's ok bella, thankfully I was in a happy mood so I laughed too and then made more soup! haha 



lolpants said:


> Just had call from MW, Downs screening has come back 1 in 5 so gotta go in :(
> 
> Lol xx

lolpants keep us posted! :hugs: I hope you are doing ok :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

sorry to hear this LOLpants. I don't know if its available where you live, but there is now a blood test instead of an amnio they can do to get more definitive results that don't carry the risks. I hope this is an option for you :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Jolley I'm an asthmatic to start and I'm EXTREMELY short of breath. I'm also sick at the moment but I've been sucking on my inhaler!


----------



## lolpants

Just a quick update as I'm in work now... will be having amino test on Thursday :( Just gotta know...

Thanks for all your thoughts - will be on again later tonight to catch up proper

Lol xx


----------



## setarei

@lolpants, I'm sorry about the results. Good luck on the amino.

@Scottish, I haven't heard of that antibody issue before but I did a quick search and it appears that E causes milder problems than other antibodies. Do you know the titer result?

@jolley my shortness of breath is pretty much gone now but I've been having headaches since the beginning.

Thank you everyone for the kind words, he isn't my doc (was at the hospital) so hopefully I won't be seeing him again.

To add to the broken car streak this thread has been having, ours broke down too. We were in the process of getting a better car so luckily we were prepared for it but it's funny how many of us lost cars the last few weeks!


----------



## mac1979

lolpants said:


> Just had call from MW, Downs screening has come back 1 in 5 so gotta go in :(
> 
> Lol xx

There is also an 80% chance your baby doesn't have down syndrome. I'm an optimist though.

Finally went to the Dr today dice I have been feeling miserable for 4 days. Turns out I have a sinus infection and a cold at the same time. The doctor gave me azithromycin and said mucinex is okay after first tri. Let's hope this works.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

setarei that sucks about your car.

Mac I hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## pola17

oh, Mac! Please, feel better soon!! :hugs:


----------



## shellyinstl

Hi ladies! Sorry I have been unable to post lately. I had to send my laptop off to the geeks. I might try to catch up some while I am at work tomorrow posting from my phone sucks. Just wanted to let you all know I went to the dr. Today and hematoma is only slightly smaller but dr. Said it looks like it is drying out and breaking up so he is not worried. And the best news were having a GIRL! I'm so happy I could bust.


----------



## pola17

that`s good, Shelly! It`s time for that hematoma to go! :winkwink:


----------



## shellyinstl

pola17 said:


> that`s good, Shelly! It`s time for that hematoma to go! :winkwink:

Thank you I can't wait to meet my daughter :flower:


----------



## pola17

did they confirm it`s a girl?? :happydance:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Glad I'm not the only one who can't breathe! :)

Hope all you who are sick get feeling better! 

Lol stay optimistic :) like Mac said, there is a good chance your baby doesn't have it

Congrats on your girl Shelly! :D


----------



## borr.dg.baby

congrats on team :pink: shelly!! How exciting!! Glad to hear hematoma is going away :)


----------



## shellyinstl

pola17 said:


> did they confirm it`s a girl?? :happydance:

Yes they did :kiss:


----------



## pola17

hurrah! Congrats, Shelly! :happydance:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I have been having some whitish discharge (tmi) and I know it can be leukkorhea but I'm worried it could be an infection again :|

Do any of you have alot of discharge?


----------



## mac1979

JolleyGirl86 said:


> I have been having some whitish discharge (tmi) and I know it can be leukkorhea but I'm worried it could be an infection again :|
> 
> Do any of you have alot of discharge?

I have felt a little more moist (lol), but not bad. Does it smell weird? If it smells the talk to your OB/midwife. If not it may just be leukkorhea.


----------



## pola17

Jolley, I have no idea, since I wear those daily protectors pads, and I dont really check much! Is there a midwife or doctor you can ask?


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> @lolpants, I'm sorry about the results. Good luck on the amino.
> * Huge hugs good luck thursday *
> 
> @Scottish, I haven't heard of that antibody issue before but I did a quick search and it appears that E causes milder problems than other antibodies. Do you know the titer result?
> 
> @jolley my shortness of breath is pretty much gone now but I've been having headaches since the beginning.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the kind words, he isn't my doc (was at the hospital) so hopefully I won't be seeing him again.
> 
> To add to the broken car streak this thread has been having, ours broke down too. We were in the process of getting a better car so luckily we were prepared for it but it's funny how many of us lost cars the last few weeks!

Mad all right, we love our new car it is brilliant :thumbup: no more worries over breaking down any more



shellyinstl said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I have been unable to post lately. I had to send my laptop off to the geeks. I might try to catch up some while I am at work tomorrow posting from my phone sucks. Just wanted to let you all know I went to the dr. Today and hematoma is only slightly smaller but dr. Said it looks like it is drying out and breaking up so he is not worried. And the best news were having a GIRL! I'm so happy I could bust.

I am lucky my hubby one of those he fixed my labtop for me yesterday!! BUT YAY ON YOUR PINK BUNDLE :happydance::happydance::happydance::flower:
and YAY for the hematoma drying up:flower: 



JolleyGirl86 said:


> I have been having some whitish discharge (tmi) and I know it can be leukkorhea but I'm worried it could be an infection again :|
> 
> Do any of you have alot of discharge?

If in doubt get it checked hun, it might be thrush either??? I have some discharge but I would not call it lots 


Scottish I have antibody issues but its called AtoO incompatability, basiclly what it means if your O positive and baby is A antibodies can form and cross the placenta and cause problems after delivery. it has happened me twice on my eldest and 3rd baby both ended up in NICU under uv lights as it causes yellow jaundice. with a slight case of them needing a blood tranfusion at 6 weeks old now that never happened any of mine thankfully. although it does mean I am always in hospital 5 days post delivery! :dohh:

Mac that is so painful :hugs: feel better soon


----------



## bella21

yayy shelly congrats on your baby girl!!!

jolley i had shortness of breath earlier on but its pretty much gone now! Also I've noticed a little more discharge but not a crazy amount or anything

Lolpants- keeping you in my prayers...sorry you're going through this and i really hope everything turns out good!!

Mac feel better!!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I have an appointment tomorrow so I will ask about it. It doesn't really have a smell to it maybe just a mild one so guess ill see what they say!


----------



## pola17

Keep us posted, Jolley!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Will do Pola :)

I have pretty much had cramps and a backache throughout this whole pregnancy. Still worries me everytime!


----------



## lolpants

mac1979 said:


> There is also an 80% chance your baby doesn't have down syndrome. I'm an optimist though.
> 
> Finally went to the Dr today dice I have been feeling miserable for 4 days. Turns out I have a sinus infection and a cold at the same time. The doctor gave me azithromycin and said mucinex is okay after first tri. Let's hope this works.

That's what I've been telling myself! Keeping a PMA :thumbup:
Hope you feel better ASAP :flower:



shellyinstl said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I have been unable to post lately. I had to send my laptop off to the geeks. I might try to catch up some while I am at work tomorrow posting from my phone sucks. Just wanted to let you all know I went to the dr. Today and hematoma is only slightly smaller but dr. Said it looks like it is drying out and breaking up so he is not worried. And the best news were having a GIRL! I'm so happy I could bust.

Congrats on team pink and getting better!!



JolleyGirl86 said:


> I have been having some whitish discharge (tmi) and I know it can be leukkorhea but I'm worried it could be an infection again :|
> 
> Do any of you have alot of discharge?

I've had it last few days again, not too heavy though.

Setarai - sorry to hear how rude that Dr was - how to stress out a pregnant lady hey!!!?

AFM... Thanks for all the well wishes.. kinda dreading next few days, but am telling myself odds are good.. 80% chance baby ok and only 1% chance procedure will lead to a MC ..

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

@ setarei : I really feel for you after having that awful doctor. With my last son I bled so badly that I was constantly in hospital and this one time in particular I ended up with a doctor who said that if I didn't stop bleeding so heavily and soon, he would have no option but to terminate the pregnancy. I thought Hang on! You'd have no choice?! this is my body and my baby and you're speaking as if you aren't even going to consult me on this?! How does that work?! Anyway your experience reminded me of this so I totally empathise with you on rubbish doctors. Hopefully you won't have to deal with him again. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

@ lolpants- I am so sorry you're having to go through all this worry and procedures. I have everything crossed for a good outcome! When will you get results?! thinking of you. Stay positive! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

@ mac- get well soon!

@shelley- yay for hematoma news and team pink!!!

@jolley- yes, I have found that I have had quite a bit more discharge recently. Fingers crossed yours is nothing serious :hugs:

Did I forget anyone?! this thread moves so fast!!! :dohh:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

OMG gender scan tomorrow! Hopefully this time I will learn the sex! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

Angelmarie... I always have the same problem! :haha: I feel guilty when I realized I didnt comment on someone in particular! :haha:

Lily, Im so excited for you! As soon as you know, please, come and gossip!! :haha:


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Will do Pola :)
> 
> I have pretty much had cramps and a backache throughout this whole pregnancy. Still worries me everytime!

lol, tell me about it!!! :dohh:


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck, Borr! Sending lots of pink vibes your way!!! :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Good luck Borr!!! 

I will have main results (Downs, Edwards and something else..) Tuesday and the other results (they also test for some less major complications) about 10 days after that.

One thing they can definitely tell me after the test is the sex, but I don't wanna know, so is gonna be in a sealed envelope in my notes!! Will be killer to not sneak a peek for 5 months!!!

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Update us on tuesday, lolpants!! If I had the sex of my baby in an envelope, I`d tore the envelope and read as fast as you can blink! :wacko:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

lolpants I really hope you get good news! I will be thinking of you and your baby and sending good vibes!! That envelope would not last a day with me, I even open christmas gifts under the tree before christmas! hehe not so good with surprises! I hope you can hold it and get your awesome surprise :)


----------



## lolpants

Oh I will be updating both Thursday, Tuesday and beyond :)

This is why I love this forum, you're all so supportive.. can't believe I almost left it a few weeks back as was 'feeling depressed' and worried pregnancy wasn't real! 

The envelope is gonna be killer.. but I am determined to remain team yellow this time!

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

ohh, lolpants! :hugs: didnt know about you being depressed! :hugs:
This is a great group, actually! But if you need extra extra support, don´t hesitate to send me a PM! :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

lolpants I hope you are feeling better now :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola pregnancy is making me feel like an old lady! :haha:

Lol you have some willpower! I definitely couldn't keep that envelope sealed! Haha :)

Borr good luck! Hope your experience is much better! :flower:

Thanks for the replies about the discharge! I hope it's just normal discharge and not bv again! :dohh:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Have any of you heard of or used Rephresh Vaginal gel?


----------



## pola17

Nope, haven't heard, but now I'm curious and will google! :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

lolpants said:


> This is why I love this forum, you're all so supportive.. can't believe I almost left it a few weeks back as was 'feeling depressed' and worried pregnancy wasn't real!

Yeah, not a lot of people are ok with me saying "i am depressed" out laud. But I think here people are very accepting.


----------



## pola17

what do you mean with pregnancy making you feel like an old lady?? :haha:
I don`t feel old... Im feeling bitchy! :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha it's making me feel old cause Of all the aches and pains:haha:
But ya I'm definitely moody too especially with this headache:grr:


----------



## pola17

Jolley,

Now that you put it like that... Im feeling old too! :haha:
The way I put my hand over my lower back when I have to pick up something..... :rofl:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

:haha: haha yeah I totally put my hand on my lower back when bending down or walking around alot! Maybe we should get some wheelchairs. That would be nice! :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm fearing my slight lower back ache now will turn into major backache at month 9... With DD I was 21 when I got pregnant and 22 for month 9... I wore 4" heels and it never phased me one bit... Now I'm 28... Total game changer LOL !!


----------



## JenzyKY

Lol, I'm sure everything will be perfect. The odds are still in your favor. I sure couldn't go without opening that envelope! I'd have to ask them not to give or to me.


----------



## bella21

i hear ya crystal! my backs already killing me!


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> OMG gender scan tomorrow! Hopefully this time I will learn the sex! :happydance:

OOOH keep us updated :flower:



lolpants said:


> Oh I will be updating both Thursday, Tuesday and beyond :)
> 
> This is why I love this forum, you're all so supportive.. can't believe I almost left it a few weeks back as was 'feeling depressed' and worried pregnancy wasn't real!
> 
> The envelope is gonna be killer.. but I am determined to remain team yellow this time!
> 
> Lol xx

OOH fair play to you I want to know so could not resist looking, but I know I would be able if I was staying team yellow it would be torture though!!! 
I think its quite normal to feel depressed at time's when pregnant I know I do some times, yesterday all of a sudden, I just got so upset and was so snappy and felt like crying, I am putting it down to a doctor appointment I had yesterday and he was a tool and could not help me.. it just got me so down! we are human and going through some huge changes and this tri are in the limbo stage the odd movement here and there so you do let your mind play tricks and worry you silly. I know I do and this is my 6th baby. 



Barhanita said:


> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> This is why I love this forum, you're all so supportive.. can't believe I almost left it a few weeks back as was 'feeling depressed' and worried pregnancy wasn't real!
> 
> Yeah, not a lot of people are ok with me saying "i am depressed" out laud. But I think here people are very accepting.Click to expand...

 That is good Barhanita, being able to talk about how your feeling and get your thoughts out helps so much :hugs:



JolleyGirl86 said:


> :haha: haha yeah I totally put my hand on my lower back when bending down or walking around alot! Maybe we should get some wheelchairs. That would be nice! :haha:

you know I have often felt like that in late 3rd tri when your big and baby pressing on your girly parts and you feel so much presure down there, you know those bike thing's in suppermarkets! I often debated getting one of them :haha: but never did just sat down a lot!!! :dohh: Note to self do all shopping for baby before getting so big you can not move!!! :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

I thought I was done with throwing up :(it hasn't graced me with its presence since 9 weeks!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Crystal5483 said:


> I thought I was done with throwing up :(it hasn't graced me with its presence since 9 weeks!!

oh hope thats it now :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey just out of curiosity did anyone do this and was it right or is it right :winkwink:https://www.babybpm.com/view.php?days=2&weeks=16&bpm=162&d=1361944800&ts=1361974278


----------



## readynwilling

is that the one you posted for us before Celtic?? Cause i did it and it was correct... my chinese gender on thebump.com was also correct AND my intelligender test was also correct LOL


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic: haha I have always wanted to ride in one of those cart things at the store. Maybe I will wait till the 3rd tri when I'm bigger so I won't look too ridiculous! Haha :)


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> Hey just out of curiosity did anyone do this and was it right or is it right :winkwink:https://www.babybpm.com/view.php?days=2&weeks=16&bpm=162&d=1361944800&ts=1361974278

At the moment is telling me girl, but we don´t know yet! :shrug:
Hopefully I can confirm in a few weeks! :winkwink:


----------



## shellyinstl

Crystal5483 said:


> I'm fearing my slight lower back ache now will turn into major backache at month 9... With DD I was 21 when I got pregnant and 22 for month 9... I wore 4" heels and it never phased me one bit... Now I'm 28... Total game changer LOL !!

LoL Im 37 Now I feel VERY old.


----------



## Angelmarie

@ crystal - I'm still throwing up. :wacko:

I keep getting sciatic pain which I am very fearful will turn into full blown SPD which I suffered from last pregnancy. I ended up on crutches and in regular physio. I'd love to avoid all that again! 

@ Celtic - though I don't know what I'm having this time yet, that wouldn't have worked with my last son as his heart was consistently between 158-162 through the pregnancy. 

Any news from Borr?!? :happydance:


----------



## shellyinstl

I was going to try to catch up on what I have missed while I am at work today but, it is almost 100 pages. So I am going to just say I hope everyone is doing great and enjoying being pregnant. Even though we don't actually know each other I pray for this group daily. Things have not been to bad for me. Having some issues with acid reflux but, other than that I fell fine. I am still in shock that I am pregnant after giving up and even more I am having the daughter I wanted.


----------



## Angelmarie

Shelly- I'm suffering with acid reflux at the minute too. And yet I'm craving fizzy drinks. Agh! 

It's my birthday tomorrow. Caelan and I have just made me a birthday cake :haha: double chocolate fudge cake!!! Mmmmmm


----------



## pola17

*raises hand* acid reflux in here, too!! Today Im having nausea, tho! :wacko:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks Shelly :) that's sweet of you to pray for the group!


----------



## setarei

Happy birthday Angelmarie! :cake: Making your own birthday cake with your kid sounds like an awesome start to a birthday, I can't wait until I can do that.


----------



## Beemama321

Crystal5483 said:


> I'm fearing my slight lower back ache now will turn into major backache at month 9... With DD I was 21 when I got pregnant and 22 for month 9... I wore 4" heels and it never phased me one bit... Now I'm 28... Total game changer LOL !!

I was the exact same way! 21 with my first, in high heels, called out of work the day my water broke at 39+4. Second son at 24, still easy. I know this is twins and different, but I can tell my body is "older" at 28 with these ones. Sheesh!


----------



## littleone2010

Hi lolpants (and other august ladies) I had 1:13 risk for downs and the others from my nt and blood results. I had a cvs done at 13 weeks (where they take a sample of placenta) It was really scary. I got the results after 3 days that baby did not have the main chromosomal syndromes and just got the news that all the chromosomes are perfect. It's such a relief. Im now nervous about anything else not going to plan but trying to stay positive. 
.I just wanted to let you know that a lot of people have these scary risks they give you and it tuns out fine. I'll be thinking of you and if you need any support I'm your gal. I'll do whatever I can. 

We also found out from the cvs we are expecting a girl!!! We are over the moon. Also I'm due on the 11th of August instead of the 16th.

I usually hang around but don't post much, love reading everyone's progression xxx


----------



## Crystal5483

CelticNiamh said:


> Hey just out of curiosity did anyone do this and was it right or is it right :winkwink:https://www.babybpm.com/view.php?days=2&weeks=16&bpm=162&d=1361944800&ts=1361974278

Yes I did and it was WRONG!


----------



## CelticNiamh

readynwilling said:


> is that the one you posted for us before Celtic?? Cause i did it and it was correct... my chinese gender on thebump.com was also correct AND my intelligender test was also correct LOL

really what heart rate did you get!! :flower:



JolleyGirl86 said:


> Celtic: haha I have always wanted to ride in one of those cart things at the store. Maybe I will wait till the 3rd tri when I'm bigger so I won't look too ridiculous! Haha :)

LOL me to :blush:



shellyinstl said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> I'm fearing my slight lower back ache now will turn into major backache at month 9... With DD I was 21 when I got pregnant and 22 for month 9... I wore 4" heels and it never phased me one bit... Now I'm 28... Total game changer LOL !!
> 
> LoL Im 37 Now I feel VERY old.Click to expand...

I am 37 as well :thumbup:



Angelmarie said:


> @ crystal - I'm still throwing up. :wacko:
> 
> I keep getting sciatic pain which I am very fearful will turn into full blown SPD which I suffered from last pregnancy. I ended up on crutches and in regular physio. I'd love to avoid all that again!
> 
> @ Celtic - though I don't know what I'm having this time yet, that wouldn't have worked with my last son as his heart was consistently between 158-162 through the pregnancy.
> 
> Any news from Borr?!? :happydance:

LOL my bubs is 162 so saying girl but I am saying boy regardless will find out soon yay


----------



## readynwilling

if i remember correctly i was exactly 15 weeks and heart rate was 156... let me see if i posted that LOL


----------



## readynwilling

readynwilling said:


> i did the gender predictor thing that Celtic posted a couple days ago... HR 156, 15w 0d, Predicted a BOY
> 
> 15 more days till i find out! (hopefully). J did not co-operate on 2 U/S at 20 weeks so i had to book a private one to find out. luckily 3 times was the charm!

Here was my post :)


----------



## onebumpplease

I still have no idea of hb as haven't had it read! So no idea...


----------



## JenzyKY

Waiting in the dr office. Hoping to get an answer as to why I keep bleeding. Worked one easy night and bled yet again.


----------



## littleone2010

I think my baby had a heart rate of 154 at 13+4 and is a girl, Im not sure of the heart rate meaning anything for gender x


----------



## pola17

JenzyKY said:


> Waiting in the dr office. Hoping to get an answer as to why I keep bleeding. Worked one easy night and bled yet again.

:hugs: please, update us as soon as you know! Ill send you good and positive vibes!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Jenzy, here's hoping you get comforting answers! :hugs:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Jenzy, thinking of you and little bub! Keep us updated.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I am finally back from the scan.. and 


*IT'S A GIRL!!!! *

I couldn't be happier!! We are so excited!! The doctor said he was 100% sure and even showed us the labia and vagina. He was nice and checked again when I asked him to please doble check! I just can't believe it!! :cloud9::cloud9:

here's a potty picture of her, she was so lovely and opened her mouth for us :kiss:


----------



## onebumpplease

Yay team pink! Congrats Borr!


----------



## JenzyKY

Borr, happy you got the girl you wanted!!

My baby is all fine. Great heartbeat. Apparently I have a ectropian cervix that could cause bleeding. They put some medicine on it to hopefully fix it. It caused cramping so hoping the pain goes all away soon.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

JenzyKY said:


> Borr, happy you got the girl you wanted!!
> 
> My baby is all fine. Great heartbeat. Apparently I have a ectropian cervix that could cause bleeding. They put some medicine on it to hopefully fix it. It caused cramping so hoping the pain goes all away soon.

Jenzy I hope you feel better soon :hugs: It must be so stressful to be bleeding and cramping :(


----------



## onebumpplease

That's the reason for my bleeding too Jenzy, but they haven't done anything to stop it, but my bleeding has been a lot lighter since about 12 weeks, maybe if I had a heavier bleed they would consider sthg for me.

:hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Yay, Borr! You got your girl!!! That's awesome! So pleased for you :hugs:

Hope the meds work, Jenzy. Bet it feels good to get one answers and some help. Hopefully the bleeding will settle down now. 

Thanks, Setarei!!! yes, birthday cake making with the little ones is great fun. You'll know for yourself pretty soon :winkwink::flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

onebumpplease said:


> That's the reason for my bleeding too Jenzy, but they haven't done anything to stop it, but my bleeding has been a lot lighter since about 12 weeks, maybe if I had a heavier bleed they would consider sthg for me.
> 
> :hugs:

Yeah I think they did it because I bleed some many times when I work.

It definitely hurts but doesn't really feel like cramping I guess. Like a constant ache. I go back in 2 weeks. Hoping for no more bleeding! Without bleeding I could enjoy this a lot more.


----------



## shellyinstl

borr.dg.baby said:


> I am finally back from the scan.. and
> 
> 
> *IT'S A GIRL!!!! *
> 
> I couldn't be happier!! We are so excited!! The doctor said he was 100% sure and even showed us the labia and vagina. He was nice and checked again when I asked him to please doble check! I just can't believe it!! :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> here's a potty picture of her, she was so lovely and opened her mouth for us :kiss:
> 
> View attachment 574461

Happy Happy Happy! 2 girls in 2 days :happydance:


----------



## mac1979

For those who haven't seen your little nub, do you have a hard time believing you are pregnant? I still can't believe it even though we have heard the heartbeat. Maybe I just need to feel my little nub move to actually believe it.


----------



## shellyinstl

JenzyKY said:


> Borr, happy you got the girl you wanted!!
> 
> My baby is all fine. Great heartbeat. Apparently I have a ectropian cervix that could cause bleeding. They put some medicine on it to hopefully fix it. It caused cramping so hoping the pain goes all away soon.

I hope the medicine works I know how scary bleeding can be.


----------



## shellyinstl

mac1979 said:


> For those who haven't seen your little nub, do you have a hard time believing you are pregnant? I still can't believe it even though we have heard the heartbeat. Maybe I just need to feel my little nub move to actually believe it.

Even though I have had 5 u/s I still have to pinch myself. I can't wait to fell movement as well I have felt something's that could be movement but nothing I can say for sure.


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr huge congrats on team pink :) 

Jenzy its good to know its not from inside the womb really hope it stops now so you can enjoy your pregnancy x


----------



## Scottish

Congrats to borr and shelly on your baby girls :)

I have really popped this week as my tummy has grown soooo much, in fact I tried on a pair of trousers tonight which I last wore in January and the buttons to tie at waist are nowhere near each other to attempt to tie lol

Jenzy I hope your medicine works and the bleeding stops for you! Also I hope yours stops onebumpplease xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

littleone2010 said:


> Hi lolpants (and other august ladies) I had 1:13 risk for downs and the others from my nt and blood results. I had a cvs done at 13 weeks (where they take a sample of placenta) It was really scary. I got the results after 3 days that baby did not have the main chromosomal syndromes and just got the news that all the chromosomes are perfect. It's such a relief. Im now nervous about anything else not going to plan but trying to stay positive.
> .I just wanted to let you know that a lot of people have these scary risks they give you and it tuns out fine. I'll be thinking of you and if you need any support I'm your gal. I'll do whatever I can.
> 
> We also found out from the cvs we are expecting a girl!!! We are over the moon. Also I'm due on the 11th of August instead of the 16th.
> 
> I usually hang around but don't post much, love reading everyone's progression xxx

Thanks hun! And super congrats on the team pink news!! :happydance: I think Ready may have missed it though as front page not been updated for you yet?



mac1979 said:


> For those who haven't seen your little nub, do you have a hard time believing you are pregnant? I still can't believe it even though we have heard the heartbeat. Maybe I just need to feel my little nub move to actually believe it.

:hugs: completely understand, Between my 10 week and 16 week scan I didn't believe I was pregnant, was convinced I'd had a MMC and thats why I was so depressed! I've started feeling movement last few days, about 3-4 weeks earlier than I did with Phoebe!

Congrats on the girl Borr

Glad everythings ok Jenkzy

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Angelmarie as may not get as much time tomorrow to post as I'd like !

AFM... Tomorrow is the day.. keeping my PMA and not stopping planning ahead... 


Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Ladies I have just compared last weeks bump pic to today's and I can see a big difference not just in bump but all round my waist lol

Last weeks (screenshot as didnt save)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Scottish

Today's 17 week bump pic

Sorry my phone won't let me attach 2 pics in 1 post :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Scottish

Good luck tomorrow lolpants :hugs: be thinking of you xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Scotish I can see a difference in height, I think your baby is moving up :)


----------



## lolpants

Yep can see the difference Scottish!! It is such a good thing to be able to compare like that.. wish I could do it, but I have a constant 'bump' as am plus sized..

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Yeah I think baby is moving up but also moving fat to all round my waist lol


----------



## Angelmarie

Thank you, Lolpants! :flower:

Will be thinking about you lots tomorrow. You take good care. Hope everything goes well and you manage to get some good rest tonight too. Keep us posted. :hugs:

Scottish that's a great bump - a definite difference! :happydance:


----------



## Angelmarie

Ok, so I'm braving my first bump picture. Scottish you inspired me! It's an awful photo as I just took it with my phone in low light :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Angelmarie said:


> Ok, so I'm braving my first bump picture. Scottish you inspired me! It's an awful photo as I just took it with my phone in low light :dohh:

Awww angel I think you look great! Really cute bump!


----------



## Angelmarie

Aww thank you so much! It doesn't look too bad on a photo but I actually feel epic! :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

You ladies are so tiny in comparison to gigantic me lol


----------



## Crystal5483

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/58F87AAD-F449-43AF-8225-BEAD2674F919-24873-000004847226379A.jpg


----------



## Angelmarie

That's a fab bump! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

What a great bump crystal, I love how it's so round!! Lovely!! I will be doing bump pic tomorrow :)


----------



## Scottish

Angel and crystal am loving your bumps. The great thing about this thread is seeing all the progression of the bumps over time :)


----------



## Crystal5483

You girls are so tiny in comparison lol but mostly it's just previous fat moving up lol


----------



## lolpants

nice bump Crystal!!

Todays the day... about to leave! *gulp*

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

lolpants said:


> nice bump Crystal!!
> 
> Todays the day... about to leave! *gulp*
> 
> Lol xx

Good luck today lolpants! I hope it all goes well :hugs:


----------



## pola17

lolpants said:


> nice bump Crystal!!
> 
> Todays the day... about to leave! *gulp*
> 
> Lol xx

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## pola17

wow, you all look lovely with those bumps!
After last friday´s dehydration, I lost my bump! I literally look pre pregnancy, but since yesterday I can eat normal food, I guess Ill re gain that weight back!

I had my control appointment yesterday, I lost more than 2 kilos! :dohh: in just one weekend!
Dr has told me Im getting the anatomy scan when we turn 19 weeks (2 weeks and a half to go!), and I surprised him showing him quickly the mysterious potty shot I showed you last time from friday´s scan, I said "think quick, what do you see", and he laughed and said "that´s the cord!" :haha:

He then took the scan order, and wrote "4d", he said that way they can really check the sex :haha: but adviced me to drink something sweet 15 minutes before the scan begins!

Hope you all are having a wonderful morning! :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Pola - how cool you're getting a 4D scan!! And I guess the 'wee wee' I saw was the cord afterall hehe!

Back from test.. all went pretty smoothly. Not too painful at all, and got to see baby and lots more pics!! Just the waiting game for results now (3 working days) We're not sharing pics on facebook till I know all's ok, but will try and scan and upload them here later. Baby had legs crossed, so if we'd wanted potty shot couldn't of happened anyways!

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

ps my measurements put me back to Aug 2nd my original EDD too! :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Eagerly waiting for my ticker to move up a box.


----------



## pola17

Im glad it wasn´t painful, lolpants!! and yes, no wee wee or labia... just the cord! :haha:
So, if they said 3 working days, it means you´ll get the results by next tuesday/ wednesday? Waiting sucks!


----------



## pola17

Dragonfly said:


> Eagerly waiting for my ticker to move up a box.

I know that feeling! :haha:


----------



## mac1979

lolpants-just keep a positive PMA, everything will be great, remember 80% is really high.

Borr and Shelly-yeah for more girls. I am hoping to have a girl too, with a husband and boy dog the house needs more estrogen.

Had a rough night last night. Kept on coughing and coughing and coughing. Which is good because everything in my sinuses is draining, but bad because I was coughing so much I got sick (threw up) and peed myself a little bit. Then I took all my stuff to the guest room (it has a bathroom attached) and slept there so I wouldn't keep waking DH. Decided to lay off the Mucinex today to see if that helps tone down the coughing. Today I am playing catch up and try to feel full, which means food and possible fast food tonight. My chiropractor is really close to my favorite fast food place.


----------



## Sooz

Hope the results come back with good news lol, glad it wasn't too painful.

Congratulations to the newest pink bumps! Interesting to see how the stats are developing.

I'll pop a bump picture up shortly, I've literally ballooned. My belly button is out and I have the Toblerone tummy where my muscles have separated. 

Im still being sick but not as often, although I was vomiting in a nappy bag in the car today.


----------



## Scottish

Good luck with results lolpants! It's a shame you have to wait but hopefully the next few days pass quick.

Mac hope u feel better soon, there's nothing worse than feel awful and be pregnant lol x

Sooz am glad your sickness is better, my nausea is much better now but heartburn has taken over and it causes me to almost be sick as its that bad! I have been downing gaviscon. I even have a bottle at work lol

I watched one born every minute in catch up (last nites episode) and omg I was in tears! It's the first I've watched since been preggo and I was a blubbering mess hehe :)


----------



## pola17

Mac :hugs: get well.... it´s horrible to cough, cough, cough! :flower:


----------



## pola17

lol, Scottish, when I watch OBEM I just stare............ lol!
When I was a teen, I told my dad I wanted to be a doctor... and since I have an uncle who´s an OB/GYN and owned a birth clinic, he invited me to a c-section. I was there all the time.. since they shaved the patient´s lady´s parts dohh:), and at the surgery room, they gave me a notebook, and said "please, write down the exact hour, minute and second this baby is born"....

I was so shocked, that when they asked me for the time, I realized I forgot, and made up a time! :dohh: and everytime I watch this show, it reminds me of that day! :rofl:

Ill need some humor and entertaining when my day comes! :rofl:


----------



## Scottish

Lol pola! That sounds like something I would do! Yes it's rather scary to watch and even though I have done it before I am still really scared of labour but I know it will be fine


----------



## pola17

well, looking at the bright side, my mom (and cousins who had had babies) say than when you turn comes, the experience is different, and that is rather exciting and nice!

Im looking forward to meet my little bean, despite the fact it hurts, and I´ll beg for an epidural! :rofl:

oh no... Im getting emotional! :cry:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

lolpants good luck with results :flower: what a horrible wait!! :(



mac1979 said:


> lolpants-just keep a positive PMA, everything will be great, remember 80% is really high.
> 
> Borr and Shelly-yeah for more girls. I am hoping to have a girl too, with a husband and boy dog the house needs more estrogen.
> 
> Had a rough night last night. Kept on coughing and coughing and coughing. Which is good because everything in my sinuses is draining, but bad because I was coughing so much I got sick (threw up) and peed myself a little bit. Then I took all my stuff to the guest room (it has a bathroom attached) and slept there so I wouldn't keep waking DH. Decided to lay off the Mucinex today to see if that helps tone down the coughing. Today I am playing catch up and try to feel full, which means food and possible fast food tonight. My chiropractor is really close to my favorite fast food place.

I hope you feel better!! 

My hubby will be the only boy in our house! He will have to deal with me, our baby girl and our kitty who is also a lady lol He's ok with it though! Very excited! 



Scottish said:


> I watched one born every minute in catch up (last nites episode) and omg I was in tears! It's the first I've watched since been preggo and I was a blubbering mess hehe :)

I love watching all these shows! I always cry, it's just so beautiful. I went to check out prices for our local hospital for delivery and they gave us a tour and right then a baby was born and was crying and we were watching through the window and the dad was talking to him and the baby was calm, it was so beautiful, I started to cry right then and there :dohh:



pola17 said:


> well, looking at the bright side, my mom (and cousins who had had babies) say than when you turn comes, the experience is different, and that is rather exciting and nice!
> 
> Im looking forward to meet my little bean, despite the fact it hurts, and I´ll beg for an epidural! :rofl:
> 
> oh no... Im getting emotional! :cry:

I don't think I have any feelings towards labor yet lol I know I am a wuss and would not even attempt to go through it without pain relief!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I think I really popped this week! My goodness! I feel huge!!


----------



## Scottish

Am hoping to have as natural a labour as possible so I really hope I don't beg for epidural lol


Loving your bump borr! It's lovely wee bump and you are not looking huge xx


----------



## lolpants

Thanks again for all the well wishes Ladies :flower: will feel like forever till results on Tuesday!

Sorry to hear you're poorly Mac :( Hope you get your pink bundle - when will you find out?

Glad to hear your sickness has at least eased a little bit Sooz


Scottish I can't even watch the credits without crying!!!

Pola, I spent the whole of my pregnancy with Phoebe dreading labour! I ended up popping her out in 1 push, no pain relief and within 20 minutes!! Not so scared this time ;)

Fab bump Borr!! :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

OHHH LILYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!! You look extremely adorable!!!!!!!! :cloud9:
If I was close to you, I´d pinch your cheeks while speaking with my annoying "cute" voice! :haha:

And hey! You´ll do great in labour!

Thanks for sharing your story, lolpants! I love to know that when you live it, you can do it! even tho Im looking forward to enjoy the kicks, and bump, I´m dying to get a time machine and get to labour day! :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I don't even think about labor!! I think I am avoiding it!! hahahaha I will stay pregnant forever if it was up to me! lol


----------



## Sooz

This was my bump this morning- https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/2013-02-28100431.jpg
Borr your bump is gorgeous!

I really loved labour last time and am desperately hoping for another water birth this time too.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

You are looking great sooz! I can tell a difference from the last picture! That's great how we are all growing :)


----------



## pola17

Sooz, rocking that bump as usual!


----------



## lolpants

loving the growing bumps!! :)

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

how´s your bump, lolpants?


----------



## lolpants

I don't get a bump :( I'm plus sized, I go big on top and then have a hanging 'apron' underneath! It's gross!

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Pola - how cool you're getting a 4D scan!! And I guess the 'wee wee' I saw was the cord afterall hehe!
> 
> Back from test.. all went pretty smoothly. Not too painful at all, and got to see baby and lots more pics!! Just the waiting game for results now (3 working days) We're not sharing pics on facebook till I know all's ok, but will try and scan and upload them here later. Baby had legs crossed, so if we'd wanted potty shot couldn't of happened anyways!
> 
> Lol xx


glad your back home and I hope relaxing :hugs: can not wait to see pictures :flower:

Pola I thought it was the cord it was too big for a pee pee does not mean there is not one there though :flower:


----------



## pola17

pssst, gross??? Seriously?? Im sure you´re very beautiful! And you look so in your pic! :flower:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> Pola I thought it was the cord it was too big for a pee pee does not mean there is not one there though :flower:

At moments I used to stare at it and think.... "I know DH is quite big in there... but babies can´t show it too early!!" :rofl:

and yes! Im back to 50/50! :kiss:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Pola I thought it was the cord it was too big for a pee pee does not mean there is not one there though :flower:
> 
> At moments I used to stare at it and think.... "I know DH is quite big in there... but babies can´t show it too early!!" :rofl:
> 
> and yes! Im back to 50/50! :kiss:Click to expand...

:happydance: not long to wait now :happydance:

ooh meant to add you all have lovely bump pictures :thumbup: wish mine was as nice


----------



## twinkletots

Loving the bump pics. I could look at bump pics all day!

I also have a split rectus muscle and popped belly button sooz. Do not like to think how my tummy will look after this bub as also have an appendix scar and a hernia scar to contend with!!

Hope ur hanging in there while you wait lolpants, wishing you lots of love and luck for the results.

Sounds like everyone seems to be getting the gender results they wanted, congrats on all the blue and pink bumps.

Pola, you actually crack me up laughing sometimes!


----------



## pola17

Thanks! I actually love making people laugh! At meetings I love to tell my embarassing stories! seems like Im a magnet to these situations! :haha:


----------



## lolpants

pola17 said:


> pssst, gross??? Seriously?? Im sure you´re very beautiful! And you look so in your pic! :flower:

:flower: aww that's sweet of you to say! My profile pic was taken by me just after Phoebe was born, as my labour was so quick OH wasn't there, so had to take pic myself!!

Just had a nap and I ate fine earlier, feeling OK generally :)

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

But still I think you look great! However I understand that no one stares at herself at the mirror and think "rawr, Im hot!" :haha:


----------



## Angelmarie

Lol- well done you on getting through today so bravely. I really hope you get those results ASAP. Keeping everything crossed for you!!! 
And yay for the middle box on your ticker!!! :happydance:


Great bumps pics, everyone. We 're all really growing now! :thumbup: just about half way there for most of us! wow! :wacko:

I've had a lovely birthday and been spoilt. Spent the day with Mum and Caelan. And tonight with DP and both my boys Eating cake. 

We had lots of tears at Nursery this morning poor thing did not want to be left :( I felt awful. 
DS1 - Eden - is going away for the weekend with Cubs tomorrow. Queue non stop worrying. AGH!


----------



## lolpants

Glad to hear that you have had a great birthday!!

I hadn't noticed the ticker change, but I did update it earlier as was day ahead? 

18 weeks tomorrow for me, 2 weeks Monday till my 20 week scan, and I get to see baby again!! :happydance: Seen baby so much, as have had scan at 11, 16, 18 and then 20 wks!!

Lol xx


----------



## shellyinstl

Beautiful bumps ladies! I have not gotten brave enough to post one yet. I think I just look fat. I have gained 15 pounds already.
Lol pants hope the results come fast for you.
So since I have already astablished I love shopping I thought I would share my first major baby but (beside some clothes the same day I found out were having a girl)
All I need is some cute pink bedding.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 66.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Angelmarie

Yay for your next scan. Mine will be 2 weeks on Wednesday so I'm not far behind. 

You're doing so well with staying team yellow! I can't wait to find out! did you not sneak a peak today or at least feel tempted? Though I would imagine there are better things on your mind right then. :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

So many beautiful bump pics! I feel like I have to post mine now.


Also, congrats on all the recently announced girls. I feel like statistically, we are more likely to have boys in the next few weeks, just for the balance. I will find out in 12.5 days. I am hoping for a girl, and DH wants a boy. So at least one of us will be happy either way!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Barhanita you are looking really beautiful!! Rocking that bump! :)


----------



## lolpants

I love that Shelly!! Beautiful!! 

Awesome bump Barhantia!

Angel, the baby had legs crossed today so luckily no sneaky peaks, plus the 16 week one was just a sneaky head shot and the 11 weeks was too early. I made it clear at each one I want a surprise :) The results from today will also include the sex, thats why they're putting it in a sealed envelope in my notes and I am having the results over the phone!

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

shellyinstl said:


> Beautiful bumps ladies! I have not gotten brave enough to post one yet. I think I just look fat. I have gained 15 pounds already.
> Lol pants hope the results come fast for you.
> So since I have already astablished I love shopping I thought I would share my first major baby but (beside some clothes the same day I found out were having a girl)
> All I need is some cute pink bedding.

So cute!!! I love it!! 

Baby got this tiny dress as a gift today! She has some generous people around her!!


----------



## pola17

That little crib looks cute, Shelly!!

Baharnita, you look so happy and gorgeous with your bump!

Tomorrow I'll try to remember to get a pic... I'm getting the bump back, and my cheeks are coming back as well! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Teehee, the dress is adorable, Lily! :cloud9:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I'm loving everyone's bump pics!! One of these days I might get brave enough to post one. ;) 

Is it normal to still be feeling crampy this far along? I have some af type cramps sometimes and I don't like them :|


----------



## shellyinstl

borr.dg.baby said:


> shellyinstl said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful bumps ladies! I have not gotten brave enough to post one yet. I think I just look fat. I have gained 15 pounds already.
> Lol pants hope the results come fast for you.
> So since I have already astablished I love shopping I thought I would share my first major baby but (beside some clothes the same day I found out were having a girl)
> All I need is some cute pink bedding.
> 
> So cute!!! I love it!!
> 
> Baby got this tiny dress as a gift today! She has some generous people around her!!
> 
> View attachment 575019Click to expand...

Very cute!


----------



## mama d

POP! Here's a comparison of me at 14 weeks (left) and me at 18 weeks (right). Same oufit pretty much. I guess I popped!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pola17

:happydance: looking good, mama d!!!


----------



## mac1979

Everybody has a great looking bump. I still just feel like I'm fat for some reason. Every time I talk to my mom I mention I still haven't gained much weight compared to my pre pregnancy weight--I am at 163. Then my mom says that she only weighed 165 when my brother was born. She also said that a few years ago when I was bigger and trying to loose weight. It does not make me feel good about weight gain at all, which is why I just feel fat and not pregnant.


----------



## pola17

:hugs: it´s not a good idea to compare! Don´t take her too seriously!!! When you posted a bump pic last time, you looked fantastic!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Mac don't worry Hunnie. I'm 172 right now. I haven't gained much weight. But I'm definitely huge!


----------



## Barhanita

mac1979 said:


> Everybody has a great looking bump. I still just feel like I'm fat for some reason. Every time I talk to my mom I mention I still haven't gained much weight compared to my pre pregnancy weight--I am at 163. Then my mom says that she only weighed 165 when my brother was born. She also said that a few years ago when I was bigger and trying to loose weight. It does not make me feel good about weight gain at all, which is why I just feel fat and not pregnant.

It's very rude of your mother. Because of comments like that, I don't talk to mine anymore. It's just easier for me, less negativity. On all the pictures you posted you look great. And mothers always have this attitude. I don't understand why they think it could be helpful, I guess it's just what a lot of mothers say. Maybe 30 years from now for some unknown reason we will be saying the same thing to our kids.


----------



## bella21

lovely bumps ladies!! ill have to take a new one someday soon and post! 

also big congrats on everybody who found out what they're having if I missed anybody before!!

work is really starting to suck being on my feet all day! Luckily I'm not so cranky anymore like first tri and getting angry at every customer to myself for no reason :haha:

Jolley- Im still getting cramps here and there too. I think its a combination of growing pains still and being on my feet so much. worries me a bit too!


----------



## lolpants

aww cute little dress!! Best thing about having a girl = buying all the cute outfits!

Mothers do seem to know how to say all the wrong things... I have learnt not to take it to heart now!

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

mama d you are looking great! Definitely popped!! :)

Mac I wouldn't worry about weight gain, mostly because what's most important is that the baby is growing. 

As of 15 weeks (the last time I was weighed) I went down from pre-pregnancy 154lb to 143lb and have not gained any weight. I expressed my concern to my doctor and he said that he didn't expect me to gain much weight and not to worry about it since baby is growing fine and I have enough weight to support her (I don't even know if that makes sense lol). 

If you are feeling insecure about this I would express your feelings to your doctor and see what she-he tells you. I felt really bad and after talking to my doctor I feel reassured that it's fine if I don't gain much weight, even though I really expected to.


----------



## Dragonfly

I thought my ticker would move today ggrrr! I weighed myself yesterday not put on any weight but lost some. :) I am thrilled at that. I am fat enough.


----------



## readynwilling

yeah my BMI is in the "over weight" section... although closer to the normal range the the obese range... so my bump is made up of a lot of fat (left over from when i was preggo with J)... so every time i take a bump pic it depresses me... and i don't post it. I will probably post one when i hit 30 weeks and its clear its a BABY... but for fun i can show you all my 40week bump with j:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Ready I was scared there for a second when I saw your pic I thought it was recent lol I was going to say... WOW what a bump!! Haha, you looked great and I am sure you look great now!!! :)

I got some colostrum today!! :) It was so exciting! Barely anything to notice but it feel like a ton is coming out and when I check it's nothing really. It makes me excited because it's a sign to be pregnant! :happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

Borr it's your first isn't it? I would be excited too. Any signs telling me I am indeed pregnant are gratefully received. Can't wait till its baby kicking up a storm. Get so jealous of everyone who has felt sthg!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

onebumpplease said:


> Borr it's your first isn't it? I would be excited too. Any signs telling me I am indeed pregnant are gratefully received. Can't wait till its baby kicking up a storm. Get so jealous of everyone who has felt sthg!

Yes it's my first so I am completely amused :loopy: 

I haven't felt anything yet either, I really can't wait until I feel something! :winkwink:


----------



## pola17

readynwilling said:


> yeah my BMI is in the "over weight" section... although closer to the normal range the the obese range... so my bump is made up of a lot of fat (left over from when i was preggo with J)... so every time i take a bump pic it depresses me... and i don't post it. I will probably post one when i hit 30 weeks and its clear its a BABY... but for fun i can show you all my 40week bump with j:
> 
> View attachment 575227

I wanna look like that!!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## pola17

borr.dg.baby said:


> Ready I was scared there for a second when I saw your pic I thought it was recent lol I was going to say... WOW what a bump!! Haha, you looked great and I am sure you look great now!!! :)
> 
> I got some colostrum today!! :) It was so exciting! Barely anything to notice but it feel like a ton is coming out and when I check it's nothing really. It makes me excited because it's a sign to be pregnant! :happydance:

Good you talk about this... lastnight when I took off my bra, I saw a white dry thing around the tip of my nipples! Is that colostrum? Or how does it look like?? :kiss:

BTW..... Im happy with my boobs! :happydance: you see... Im the smallest bra size available... 32A! and even 32A was big for my boobies! 
Yesterday, when I removed my bra, I could see marks on my breasts as it was too tight, so I remembered my sister forgot her bra 2 years ago, and it fitted!!!!!!! She´s 34C, in the back it´s still a lil bit big, so I assume Im now a 32C, but this 34C has saved me! :happydance:
Never thought I could be a C!!!!!!!!!! I can´t stop staring at my boobs! :rofl: Too bad I can´t keep them forever!! :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

HAHAHAHA i have bras in all sizes from my last pregnancy and bf'ing J. They ranged from 34B to 40DD!! LOL

Just a side note... as cool as it is to have "leaking" as a sign of pregnancy - try not to bring it on yourself (ie... no stimulation). Its quite effective to stimulate contractions and labour! whatever your body leaks out itself is fine! but to try to produce some is probably not a great idea :hugs:


----------



## pola17

oh my!!!!!!!! How would I look like with a 40DD??!! DH would get so excited, that he would get me pregnant inmediately! :rofl: (he´s a boobies man)


----------



## Angelmarie

Yeh my boobs are growing too. Last pregnancy I started off a 34C and ended up a 34G. This pregnancy I started off as a 34E. I'm hoping I don't grow as much as last time for fear of falling over! Haha


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey every one, I am still here not very good company today though: cry: so I am reading and will reply later. my normally very good husband is driving me nuts we had a bit of fight yesterday and he still all cool with me, I am normally the one who on the rare occasions we argue try and sort it out, but I am so disappointed in him and may be its my hormones, I just do not want to this time. :dohh:


----------



## readynwilling

DH's can be ass's :hugs: celtic. I am a VERY patient and giving person with my Dh.. we never argue cause i don't want to fight with him, so i cave everytime.. but every once in a while we get into it. and its not fun :(


----------



## lolpants

Ready I thought that was your bump before I read too.. I was like woaaah!! hehe!

Pola your boobs will go massive! Especially when milk comes in a few days after baby is born!! (but your OH won't be able to jump you at that point!)

I felt baby at around 20-21 weeks with 1st and started feeling this baby about a week ago! It is best feeling, and you miss it once baby is here! 

:hugs: Celtic, I think we are all having periods of 'low' - hope you feel happy again asap

Lol xx


----------



## mac1979

I am feeling so much better today. I can finally breathe through both sides of my nose. I may be able to sleep in the same room as DH tonight. At night I cough so much and I don't want to keep him awake so I have been sleeping in the guest room. We both feel bad about it. He woke up 2 hours early today just so he could come and just cuddle with me before he went to work. I started crying because he was so nice and I thought I didn't deserve it :cry::haha:

I will try to take a bump pic later today when I am more presentable, as in makeup decent clothes and contacts. I am just that type of a person. :shrug:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

CelticNiamh said:


> Hey every one, I am still here not very good company today though: cry: so I am reading and will reply later. my normally very good husband is driving me nuts we had a bit of fight yesterday and he still all cool with me, I am normally the one who on the rare occasions we argue try and sort it out, but I am so disappointed in him and may be its my hormones, I just do not want to this time. :dohh:

I hope you feel better celtic! Husbands can be so difficult!



readynwilling said:


> HAHAHAHA i have bras in all sizes from my last pregnancy and bf'ing J. They ranged from 34B to 40DD!! LOL
> 
> Just a side note... as cool as it is to have "leaking" as a sign of pregnancy - try not to bring it on yourself (ie... no stimulation). Its quite effective to stimulate contractions and labour! whatever your body leaks out itself is fine! but to try to produce some is probably not a great idea :hugs:

I did not know this! Thank you for sharing! I don't think I can stimulate my nipples because they hurt so much I don't even want to try! :dohh: But it was fun to see one of them leak! :blush:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> Hey every one, I am still here not very good company today though: cry: so I am reading and will reply later. my normally very good husband is driving me nuts we had a bit of fight yesterday and he still all cool with me, I am normally the one who on the rare occasions we argue try and sort it out, but I am so disappointed in him and may be its my hormones, I just do not want to this time. :dohh:

:hugs: :hugs: men are totally clueless! :hugs: cheer up! :hugs: 

There, a flower! :flower:


----------



## pola17

lolpants said:


> Ready I thought that was your bump before I read too.. I was like woaaah!! hehe!
> 
> Pola your boobs will go massive! Especially when milk comes in a few days after baby is born!! (but your OH won't be able to jump you at that point!)
> 
> I felt baby at around 20-21 weeks with 1st and started feeling this baby about a week ago! It is best feeling, and you miss it once baby is here!
> 
> :hugs: Celtic, I think we are all having periods of 'low' - hope you feel happy again asap
> 
> Lol xx

:rofl: Ask my husband to not jump on me! These last few days, he´s been chasing me around the table, and I run away giggling.... :haha: I have no interest on having sex! :dohh: 
But if he´s a good boy, Ill let him play with them! :haha: :holly:


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> I am feeling so much better today. I can finally breathe through both sides of my nose. I may be able to sleep in the same room as DH tonight. At night I cough so much and I don't want to keep him awake so I have been sleeping in the guest room. We both feel bad about it. He woke up 2 hours early today just so he could come and just cuddle with me before he went to work. I started crying because he was so nice and I thought I didn't deserve it :cry::haha:
> 
> I will try to take a bump pic later today when I am more presentable, as in makeup decent clothes and contacts. I am just that type of a person. :shrug:

heeeey! Don´t cry!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: of course, you deserve it!!!!! :hugs: 
But it´s great to now you can now breathe with no difficulties! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

readynwilling said:


> DH's can be ass's :hugs: celtic. I am a VERY patient and giving person with my Dh.. we never argue cause i don't want to fight with him, so i cave everytime.. but every once in a while we get into it. and its not fun :(

No it not :hugs: I am at a loss really, I am nervous about having a conversation with him because he gets so cross ( not like him at all) I seem to really annoy him lately with things I say. his parents are coming over to night I am kinda hoping they do not ,rather not play all happy familes while he is still annoyed at me!! 



lolpants said:


> Ready I thought that was your bump before I read too.. I was like woaaah!! hehe!
> 
> Pola your boobs will go massive! Especially when milk comes in a few days after baby is born!! (but your OH won't be able to jump you at that point!)
> 
> I felt baby at around 20-21 weeks with 1st and started feeling this baby about a week ago! It is best feeling, and you miss it once baby is here!
> 
> :hugs: Celtic, I think we are all having periods of 'low' - hope you feel happy again asap
> 
> Lol xx

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Scottish

Aww mac that was sweet of your oh to come for a cuddle, I was reading and felt abut emotional lol my hormones are crazy! 

As for weight gain I have gained prob over a stone since been preggo (over 14 pounds) !!!!!

I haven't noticed colostrum yet so I wonder when it will show hehe! Xxx


----------



## mac1979

I think that is the reason I cried. All hormones, I'm a cryer anyway despite the emotion (sadness, hapiness, anger) so pregnancy is bringing it out of me more. I have even had friends who post videos of FB and tag me to warn me not to watch it because I will cry. So what do I do...I watch it...and cry. :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

You ladies all look great! Don't listen to anyone who says otherwise! :)

Pola you make me laugh :haha:I know what u mean, my boobs are normally small too and it's kinda nice having them be a bit bigger now! :happydance:

Celtic I'm sorry your DH is being a pain :hugs: hope you guys can get things worked out soon. It's so hard being hormonal cause sometimes you just want to punch some people in the face! Haha :) hope you can have a better day today :flower:

I have my gender scan scheduled for the 25th :happydance: can't wait!
My dr is going to take a peek on the 14th though so hopefully ill find out then


----------



## Scottish

Oh this week I have shed a lot of years over silly things lol

Pola you are absolutely hilarious lol your posts always make me giggle and laugh :)

It is very upsetting when a argument happens with oh and I gave decided to be really stubborn and wait for him to make apologies or if I need him for something then I may make first move lol


----------



## Crystal5483

Cannot breathe. Cannot stop coughing. Headed to the doctors at 3:30! I've been on antibiotics a week now!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Sorry you are sick Crystal! Hope the Dr can give you something that'll help and you can feel better soon!


----------



## mac1979

Just took a shower, here is my bump pic, granted I have no makeup on and wet hair, but I do somewhat resemble a human. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0958.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JolleyGirl86

You look great Mac, love the bump! :)


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> You ladies all look great! Don't listen to anyone who says otherwise! :)
> 
> Pola you make me laugh :haha:I know what u mean, my boobs are normally small too and it's kinda nice having them be a bit bigger now! :happydance:
> 
> Celtic I'm sorry your DH is being a pain :hugs: hope you guys can get things worked out soon. It's so hard being hormonal cause sometimes you just want to punch some people in the face! Haha :) hope you can have a better day today :flower:
> 
> I have my gender scan scheduled for the 25th :happydance: can't wait!
> My dr is going to take a peek on the 14th though so hopefully ill find out then

well, Im a big butt girl, and now I feel complete with the big boobs! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Scottish said:


> Oh this week I have shed a lot of years over silly things lol
> 
> Pola you are absolutely hilarious lol your posts always make me giggle and laugh :)
> 
> It is very upsetting when a argument happens with oh and I gave decided to be really stubborn and wait for him to make apologies or if I need him for something then I may make first move lol

Thanks! Thats what I like: make people laugh! Even tho at my journal I can get heavy at times! :wacko:


----------



## pola17

Crystal5483 said:


> Cannot breathe. Cannot stop coughing. Headed to the doctors at 3:30! I've been on antibiotics a week now!

:hugs: oh no! Get better!!! Tell us what your doctor says! :flower:


----------



## pola17

Mac: that´s a CUTE bump! I wish mine was like yours! :happydance:


----------



## bella21

cute bumps ladies :thumbup: I feel like mine has shrunk a bit? this happen to anybody else? its scary i don't like it! my boobs don't hurt very much either :nope: i know its probably all normal but it still worries me!

crystal hope you start to feel better soon 

mac im glad you're feeling better now!! and cute cuddle story hehehe

pola OH is amazed at how big my boobs are too! (and I, also, want nothing to do with sex! poor guys :haha: )


----------



## JolleyGirl86

pola17 said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> You ladies all look great! Don't listen to anyone who says otherwise! :)
> 
> Pola you make me laugh :haha:I know what u mean, my boobs are normally small too and it's kinda nice having them be a bit bigger now! :happydance:
> 
> Celtic I'm sorry your DH is being a pain :hugs: hope you guys can get things worked out soon. It's so hard being hormonal cause sometimes you just want to punch some people in the face! Haha :) hope you can have a better day today :flower:
> 
> I have my gender scan scheduled for the 25th :happydance: can't wait!
> My dr is going to take a peek on the 14th though so hopefully ill find out then
> 
> well, Im a big butt girl, and now I feel complete with the big boobs! :haha:Click to expand...

Haha :D like you said, too bad we don't get to keep our bigger boob size! :dohh:
Oh well at least we get them for a little while! Lol! How are you feeling today?


----------



## mama d

Super cute bump, Mac! 

And get well soon Crystal!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

bella21 said:


> cute bumps ladies :thumbup: I feel like mine has shrunk a bit? this happen to anybody else? its scary i don't like it! my boobs don't hurt very much either :nope: i know its probably all normal but it still worries me!
> 
> crystal hope you start to feel better soon
> 
> mac im glad you're feeling better now!! and cute cuddle story hehehe
> 
> pola OH is amazed at how big my boobs are too! (and I, also, want nothing to do with sex! poor guys :haha: )

I thought the exact same thing about my bump this morning too! That it looked smaller :shrug: it seems like mine is smaller in the morning and then is biggest at night. Prob from all the bloat and gas! :haha: and my boobs haven't really been sore for the past couple weeks...it is kind I worrying at times but its normal from what I hear at this point :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

Crystal5483 said:


> Cannot breathe. Cannot stop coughing. Headed to the doctors at 3:30! I've been on antibiotics a week now!

I feel your pain, I am just now getting over something and am coughing up a storm.


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Haha :D like you said, too bad we don't get to keep our bigger boob size! :dohh:
> Oh well at least we get them for a little while! Lol! How are you feeling today?

After having all the babies I want, Im getting a breast augmentation! :haha:

Im good, excited because Im starting pre natal yoga on monday! woohoo! :happydance:

How´s your friday so far? :flower:


----------



## mac1979

You guys say you are loving you bigger boobies. I have them naturally and I hate them (naturally an F cup). When I am done with kids I am getting a reduction, and when they do a reduction they lift them too.


----------



## bella21

thanks jolley! I think you're right...as i started moving around a bit my belly began to grow again ! :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

pola17 said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Haha :D like you said, too bad we don't get to keep our bigger boob size! :dohh:
> Oh well at least we get them for a little while! Lol! How are you feeling today?
> 
> After having all the babies I want, Im getting a breast augmentation! :haha:
> 
> Im good, excited because Im starting pre natal yoga on monday! woohoo! :happydance:
> 
> How´s your friday so far? :flower:Click to expand...

Oh good plan! :thumbup: ya maybe I should too cause my mom told me after all the breast feeding they shrivel up like raisins lol :haha: I really don't want a couple of shriveled up raisins just hanging there! Haha! Oh fun! I want to try pre natal yoga, I heard its really good. It would prob help my back too. You'll have to let me know how you like it :) My Friday is going good so far, just sitting around the house eating and being lazy :haha:


----------



## lolpants

Hey Jolley, I'm doing ok thanks for asking. Just a bit tired and had one very sharp pain earlier, but other than that normal :)

Sorry to hear you're poorly Crystal :( sucks when you're limited to what medication you can take to help ease it. Hope it clears up ASAP.

Nice bump Mac! You don't look fat at all!!!

I am starving! Not eaten since breakfast and it's 8pm now here. My parents oven broke and they just fixed it and we're finally about to eat! yey! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

bella21 said:


> thanks jolley! I think you're right...as i started moving around a bit my belly began to grow again ! :haha:

Haha yea by tonight it will be all nice and big again :thumbup: haha


----------



## JolleyGirl86

lolpants said:


> Hey Jolley, I'm doing ok thanks for asking. Just a bit tired and had one very sharp pain earlier, but other than that normal :)
> 
> Sorry to hear you're poorly Crystal :( sucks when you're limited to what medication you can take to help ease it. Hope it clears up ASAP.
> 
> Nice bump Mac! You don't look fat at all!!!
> 
> I am starving! Not eaten since breakfast and it's 8pm now here. My parents oven broke and they just fixed it and we're finally about to eat! yey! :happydance:
> 
> Lol xx

Glad you are doing good :flower: I have had some pains too! I don't like it but guess its normal :) yay for food!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I'm craving a chicken and steak rice bowl from this place called Rumbi Island Grill. They're so good! I think I'll go get one :D


----------



## RockNRollBaby

HAHA! All the boob talk in here is hilarious. My husband too is in love with them being bigger, although they were a good size to begin with. They will get even bigger once the milk comes in. I am with you Pola, I too will be getting breast implants once we're done. Our plan is to have 1 more baby after this 1, and then my husband is going to get snipped lol.

Jolley, Rumbi Island Grill is SO GOOD. I haven't had it in forever, whenever I want it my husband doesn't because he ate there wayy too much. :(


----------



## Crystal5483

Pulse is high. Oxygen at 97. Highest peak flow was like 350. BP normal. She can hear it she says. And that was just the medical assistant. Waiting to see the NP now.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Crystal5483 said:


> Pulse is high. Oxygen at 97. Highest peak flow was like 350. BP normal. She can hear it she says. And that was just the medical assistant. Waiting to see the NP now.

yikes hope your ok Crystal 

I do not think my boobs have gotten bigger yet :haha: but they are a good size all ready, I have no leaking yet, but then I only weaned my wee man in November so I am only getting the really sore boobs the last few weeks 

feeling much better this evening :flower:


----------



## Crystal5483

So I'm going on prednisone. Nervous but its the only choice here. And was told if I get worse to not hesitate going to the ER. Follow up next Wednesday.


----------



## lolpants

Oh Crystal sorry to hear that you have got worse. Hope the medicine works its magic!

Lol xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

RockNRollBaby said:


> HAHA! All the boob talk in here is hilarious. My husband too is in love with them being bigger, although they were a good size to begin with. They will get even bigger once the milk comes in. I am with you Pola, I too will be getting breast implants once we're done. Our plan is to have 1 more baby after this 1, and then my husband is going to get snipped lol.
> 
> Jolley, Rumbi Island Grill is SO GOOD. I haven't had it in forever, whenever I want it my husband doesn't because he ate there wayy too much. :(

Yea I am addicted to Rumbi!! I have been eating there like once a week! Haha :haha: my husband is sick of it too but will eat there if I want it cause I tell him it's the baby that wants it :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Crystal5483 said:


> So I'm going on prednisone. Nervous but its the only choice here. And was told if I get worse to not hesitate going to the ER. Follow up next Wednesday.

Sorry you have to take that..hopefully you get feeling better in no time :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Crystal I hope you feel better soon :flower: Sorry you are feeling so poorly :(

Mac I am with you on the big boob boat, I used to have regular ones at 32B and then when I gained weight they went crazy and now I hate them, I would also get a reduction, boob showing is really not my thing!! I like mine small lol

I have had a lot of cramping today. I was concerned but used the doppler and the baby seems to be fine :) I wonder though where the cramping is coming from or why I have it at this point??


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: crystal!! I had to google presnisone :( doesnt sound fun! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Borr I have had cramping too and some shooting tingly pains


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks Jolley, I just wonder why they are coming back?? Maybe it's our uterus taking a stretch?


----------



## JolleyGirl86

borr.dg.baby said:


> Thanks Jolley, I just wonder why they are coming back?? Maybe it's our uterus taking a stretch?

That's what I'm thinking it is cause it's still growing and stretching. It's always kind of scary an worrying though. I've been feeling quite crampy today too so I'm trying to drink alot of water to see if it helps. Hope yours feel better :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Just keep bleeding. :(


----------



## mac1979

There have been so many time tonight when I think I feel the baby move, then I toot and realize it was just gas.


----------



## JenzyKY

Mac it will come soon!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Jenzy sorry about the bleeding, hope it stops soon :hugs: that's got to be frustrating and stressful. At least your baby has been doing good :) 

Mac I have a few of those moments too! :haha: sometimes I have weird tingles/twinges too..it's hard to ex


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I meant to say its hard to explain


----------



## pola17

Lol, once I get the breast augmentation surgery, I will let you know, rocknroll and Jolley!!! :haha:

I don't know how many babies I'll want, but once I'm done, I'll go for it... I'll be a MILF! :rofl:


----------



## pola17

Crystal and Celtic!!! Get better!!!

Here, a get well flower for each of you! :flower: :flower:


----------



## pola17

:hugs: Jenzy, sorry your bleeding hasn't stop!!! :hugs:

Another get well flower!!! :flower:


----------



## pola17

Today I "popped"! Pregnant body is back!

Here, a 16+6 bump pic (I know my ticker says 16+5 but forgot to update due date!)

https://instagr.am/p/WVuWFHHF1P/


I'm waiting to get bigger, and I wanna stand up in front of a mirror, and do the Harlem shake!!! :haha:


----------



## bella21

aww pola love your bump! so cute!!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Wow, there are November babies now!!


----------



## bella21

Jenz i saw that too!! how crazy!!


----------



## Dragonfly

My ticker is half way through! and I still barely feel any movement but my other half said he could when I was pressed against him in the night. I think I am to fat to feel or something.


----------



## Angelmarie

pola17 said:


> Today I "popped"! Pregnant body is back!
> 
> Here, a 16+6 bump pic (I know my ticker says 16+5 but forgot to update due date!)
> 
> https://instagr.am/p/WVuWFHHF1P/
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to get bigger, and I wanna stand up in front of a mirror, and do the Harlem shake!!! :haha:

Cute bump! I'm now following you on Instagram ;) x


----------



## lolpants

Nice pic Pola! :)

I had lots of cramping/stretchy pains yesterday too and I think it was baby moving. Can't feel the movements so much now and was back to peeing lots last night.

Phoebe was a Nov sparkler, and was 3 yrs yesterday that I found out was pregnant with her, and when I joined the group there was people who had found out weeks before me!

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

My pics from Thursday

This 1st one the baby is mid hiccup!!! :)




Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Jolley I am going to think that it's stretching and avoid Dr. Google! I have gotten so big this week it's probably just that, and for you too :thumbup:



mac1979 said:


> There have been so many time tonight when I think I feel the baby move, then I toot and realize it was just gas.

That happens to me a lot! :nope: I talk to her and tell her to move but I guess I am not feeling anything yet, because she has been so cooperative always that she probably does what I tell her lol 



JenzyKY said:


> Just keep bleeding. :(

Oh no Jenzy!! :hugs: I hope this stops!! :nope:



JenzyKY said:


> Wow, there are November babies now!!

Wow!! That is shocking!! :baby:



lolpants said:


> My pics from Thursday
> 
> This 1st one the baby is mid hiccup!!! :)
> 
> Lol xx

Those pics are adorable!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Angelmarie

Lovely pics, Lol!!! :cloud9:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Dragonfly said:


> My ticker is half way through! and I still barely feel any movement but my other half said he could when I was pressed against him in the night. I think I am to fat to feel or something.

I think you feel baby first and then baby is felt from the outside?? Maybe your OH is confused lol... you will feel it soon!! :thumbup:


----------



## lolpants

Thanks Ladies :)

Any guess on gender from them? As you know I am team yellow, but love hearing others opinions :) Just gotta hope and pray that the lil bubba is as perfect as they looked on the scan.

For me with Phoebe it was about 4-5 weeks between when I felt movement and then OH could feel it on outside.. got videos of my stomach bobbing around somewhere! Its so magical!!

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

JenzyKY said:


> Wow, there are November babies now!!

:saywhat: already????!!!


----------



## pola17

Angelmarie said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Today I "popped"! Pregnant body is back!
> 
> Here, a 16+6 bump pic (I know my ticker says 16+5 but forgot to update due date!)
> 
> https://instagr.am/p/WVuWFHHF1P/
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to get bigger, and I wanna stand up in front of a mirror, and do the Harlem shake!!! :haha:
> 
> Cute bump! I'm now following you on Instagram ;) xClick to expand...

Is that you??? I'm following you back!!! :)


----------



## pola17

Lolpants, I suck at nub theories... But I guess boy??? :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

borr.dg.baby said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> My ticker is half way through! and I still barely feel any movement but my other half said he could when I was pressed against him in the night. I think I am to fat to feel or something.
> 
> I think you feel baby first and then baby is felt from the outside?? Maybe your OH is confused lol... you will feel it soon!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I felt it lightly but I think thats what he felt to. I really do think i am way to fat now to feel it. Or this baby is not as active as my last two who booted me not stop. Forget I am pregnant now.


----------



## Sooz

One of my friends is due in November and got her positive test a few days ago now.

I've not caught limpet moving on the outside yet no matter how hard I try. I did catch my uterus in a braxton contraction earlier though. It was very solid down one side, but totally painless.

Lovely clear pictures lol! 
Pola your bump is so cute!


----------



## Barhanita

I don't feel the baby move yet at all, but every now and then I get funny sensations down there.

Out of 15 lbs I lost, I've only gained 2.5 back so far. How bad it is? My doctor told me she expects me to gain at least 5 by 20 weeks, and there are only 5 weeks left.

This morning my stomach was round even when I was laying on my back. So the baby is growing. Everyone can tell now that I am pregnant just by looking, that's crazy!


----------



## Beemama321

Oh my gosh, I'm off for a day or two and had to read over 12 pages back! 

Sorry for the bleeding Jenzy :hugs: Hope it stops

All you boob worriers, just wait till the baby comes! They will be massive :haha: 

Bought my first maternity bra yesterday, went from my normal 34C to a 36C/D. sheesh. My butt has bubbled out this pregnancy too, that I'm not too happy about. I had the perfect little butt before :cry: 

Anyway, took a belly shot last night. I'm huge already, I'm afraid of how big I'll be at the end. Already showing some stretch marks cuz I grew so fast with these twins. Being so short, the babies have no where to go but out. :shrug:


----------



## pola17

Baharnita, you`ll get there! (5 pounds!), do you still have nausea??? If your stomach is back to normal, then defenitely you will gain weight! :thumbup:

And thank you, Sooz! :)


----------



## pola17

teehee, that bump is lovely, beemama!!! is that your son on Darth Vader´s mask??
May the force be with you! *makes Spock´s salut*


----------



## Sooz

That is one seriously impressive bump there! Will you be having a planned section with the twins?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Dragonfly said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> My ticker is half way through! and I still barely feel any movement but my other half said he could when I was pressed against him in the night. I think I am to fat to feel or something.
> 
> I think you feel baby first and then baby is felt from the outside?? Maybe your OH is confused lol... you will feel it soon!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I felt it lightly but I think thats what he felt to. I really do think i am way to fat now to feel it. Or this baby is not as active as my last two who booted me not stop. Forget I am pregnant now.Click to expand...

I think it's still early! Exciting to be feeling taps though! I am sure you are not too fat to feel the baby! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

What a wonderful bump!! :) It's impressive how different it is with twins!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Beemama, your bump is SUPER cute! Love it. 

I am super excited today! Got the okay to buy the travel system and co sleeper, so they are purchased via Amazon! YAAYY! First big baby purchase complete. The travel system I wanted the price went down by $30 and so I knew I wanted to jump on it asap. I almost feel guilty now though, like what if something goes wrong? I also have a bit of a depressing question, do any of you have horrible dreams about miscarrying? I've had them twice now, and its starting to really worry me. One of them I was thinking about a part in the movie What To Expect When You're Expecting before I fell asleep, so I'm assuming thats why I dreamt it. Still not fun though :(


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola and Beemama your bumps are super cute!! :D

Can't believe how far we've all come! I remember when we were all in the early first tri!


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Jolley!

Rocknroll, what I realize with my dreams, is that usually I dream of something I heard, read or saw not long before going to bed...
Also, my dreams have been about things that concern me, or worst fears, so I guess you are just worried, think about it, and then dream about it!

:hugs: it´s just a nasty dream!


----------



## Beemama321

RockNRollBaby said:


> Beemama, your bump is SUPER cute! Love it.
> 
> I am super excited today! Got the okay to buy the travel system and co sleeper, so they are purchased via Amazon! YAAYY! First big baby purchase complete. The travel system I wanted the price went down by $30 and so I knew I wanted to jump on it asap. I almost feel guilty now though, like what if something goes wrong? I also have a bit of a depressing question, do any of you have horrible dreams about miscarrying? I've had them twice now, and its starting to really worry me. One of them I was thinking about a part in the movie What To Expect When You're Expecting before I fell asleep, so I'm assuming thats why I dreamt it. Still not fun though :(

Thanks :)

Ugh, I often have bad dreams about the babies and I hate it! During the day and before, I try to remain positive and think good thoughts... but those mean, pesky dreams make their way in there. 

But don't feel guilty, we are starting our nursery now. How exciting you have such a big purchase down, my hubby and I sit there and stare at the stuff while we waited for our last baby and made the wait better, in my opinion.


----------



## JenzyKY

Rocknroll, I have nightmares that I deliver a micro preemie.


----------



## pola17

One nightmare I had a few weeks ago, was about me delivering a baby girl... but when I finally hold her, she looked like a 9 year old kid, she tried to pull down my shirt, and with a grown man´s voice, she said "mommy, Im hungry, feed me now!" :rofl:

It sounds horrible, but I woke up sweating!!! :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

I did feel kicking today, noticed its when I am standing up and talking. 

I had a great day today. Psychic tv medium came to my house, we had a great chat and a walk around.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

:rofl:Hahahahaha Pola your dream made me laugh really really hard!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Does anyone else's rib feel like it's getting shoved up and needs to pop? I think my ribs are kind of crooked to begin with cause they would stick out alot. They don't stick out anymore now that my belly is growing but my right one just feels weird and uncomfortable like its getting caught or needs to pop or something. Kind of hard to describe :shrug:


----------



## kirstybumx3

hello all :)
just found this thread!
im pregnant with my first baby and am due on 12th august!
my gender scan is on 9th march so ill update with a colour shortly ;) x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

kirstybumx3 said:


> hello all :)
> just found this thread!
> im pregnant with my first baby and am due on 12th august!
> my gender scan is on 9th march so ill update with a colour shortly ;) x

Welcome!! :hi:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

My stretch marks are not getting any better, they are becoming more noticeable and more in quantity!

I guess my bump is really taking a stretch!!


----------



## pola17

it was scary, Jolley!
Im not feeling anything with my ribs, yet! :wacko:

:hi: Kristy, welcome, and congrats!! You´re due a day after me! :happydance:

I have a question for all of you... As there`s not an official "pregnancy protocol", if you´re invited somewhere, and they know you´re pregnant, your husband and you HATE the smell of cigarrettes and smoke, and have even told them many times you want to stay away from cigarrette smoke during pregnancy, yet, they start smoking while seated next to you.... who has to stand up and go away until the gigarrette has been finished? The pregnant woman, or the person smoking? (ironically who invited you)

Just wanna know what you all think!


----------



## pola17

Lily, what cream are you applying for strecht marks?? 
I bought one from l`occitane, that has turned out even better from the cocoa butter one....
Also, you can make a hole on vitamin E capsules, apply this on yoru belly, and leave it for 20 minutes, and it helps a lot!! :thumbup:


----------



## lolpants

Awesome bump beemama!

I have been having horrible dreams and trouble sleeping whilst waiting for these results.. keep dreaming the worst will happen.. I still not bought anything for the baby and won't start till after 20 wk scan as don't wanna jinx myself :/

Welcome Kirsty!!

Borr I can't see them!? I have some from just being fat generally 

Dragonfly - they filming at the castle you live in? May explain some of the creepy things that you have seen /heard over your time there!

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Pola the smoker should go outside/away from others - it's their habit/problem!

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

I knew it, lolpants! Can you believe last night I had to stand up more than 4 times?? :dohh:
And still, they were angry at me, and gave me a speech I was being ridiculous! :dohh:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Pola I was doing the cocoa one... maybe I'll try the capsules because the l'occitan (sp?) is really expensive!!! Where do you get the vitamin E capsules? 

I have a ton of stretch marks on my love handles lol because of weight gain, that's why I knew I was probably going to get them during pregnancy. I don't really mind, I am just scared that they started this early and wonder how much worse they are going to get??

lolpants if you click on the image it will get bigger and you can see it :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola I agree with lol, the smoker should get up and leave. They should go smoke outside!

Welcome Kirsty :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

That's stupid they got mad at you! The smoke is bad for the baby!


----------



## pola17

Lily, You can get those capsules at fybeca or any pharmacy... the capsules has a gel inside, and if you apply this gel, is pure vitamin E! 
Keep in mind strech marks will dissappear after birth (well, not completely), but it helps if you apply sun block, drink a lot of water, etc!

Also, you can make yourself a circular massage with your cream!! Also apply the same cream on boobies, tights and bootie! (perhaps this is obvious for you, but I tell anyways :haha:)

L`occitane has this cream for 40 dollars! But once this one is done, Ill continue with the cocoa one! :)


----------



## pola17

Thanks Jolley!! so it seems like there is a "pregnancy protocol" after all!

Seems like the world can be a dark place for us, every now and then! :dohh:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I'll get the capsules today, and apply the cream in circular ways. I apply it twice a day all over lol :) 

I will buy a pink outfit instead of the cream!! lol :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

pola17 said:


> Thanks Jolley!! so it seems like there is a "pregnancy protocol" after all!
> 
> Seems like the world can be a dark place for us, every now and then! :dohh:

I really think it's a culture thing Pola. I would not expect this to happen in other places. People here just don't care or don't know well enough. 

I was amazed the other day when I took the bus and someone gave up their seat for me! I would have not expected this here because people just don't care.


----------



## pola17

borr.dg.baby said:


> I'll get the capsules today, and apply the cream in circular ways. I apply it twice a day all over lol :)
> 
> I will buy a pink outfit instead of the cream!! lol :haha:

or even better.... buy matching outfits for you and your baby girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## pola17

borr.dg.baby said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jolley!! so it seems like there is a "pregnancy protocol" after all!
> 
> Seems like the world can be a dark place for us, every now and then! :dohh:
> 
> I really think it's a culture thing Pola. I would not expect this to happen in other places. People here just don't care or don't know well enough.
> 
> I was amazed the other day when I took the bus and someone gave up their seat for me! I would have not expected this here because people just don't care.Click to expand...

I would have checked the temperature of the person who gave up the seat! :rofl: I usually give up seats for anyone who needs it, and men just decide to ignore whats going on, so they wouldn´t feel guilty! :haha:

And you´re right, I guess these situations would´t be common somewhere else!
Even tho you and I are in Ecuador, these men are Armenians, and the impression I got there, is that is common people smoke in their house, with kids, babies, it makes no difference.. my in laws and Tigran don´t like to smoke, tho! :D


----------



## Beemama321

Sooz said:


> That is one seriously impressive bump there! Will you be having a planned section with the twins?

My first two boys were epidural vaginal deliveries. I've been thinking back and forth on trying (obviously if it's medically possible) vaginal or just going right to c-section. I honestly just want them born the healthiest way possible. So a planned c-section doesn't really scare me anymore. If it does come to c-section, I hope it is planned rather than emergency so I can prepare myself mentally.


----------



## Sooz

We had the smoking issue at my Bils and they mostly went in the other room but it was still enough for the smell to make me vomit.

I have the rib pain when I sit down, feels like the bottom one is going to puncture my belly, I have to stretch out.


----------



## Beemama321

borr.dg.baby said:


> My stretch marks are not getting any better, they are becoming more noticeable and more in quantity!
> 
> I guess my bump is really taking a stretch!!
> 
> View attachment 575853

Is this your first? If so, just want to mention that I had my belly button pierced till I was 20 something weeks with my first. Bad idea. Couldn't tell during the rest of my pregnancy, but once I was done, I had major scar tissue around my piercing, and could not repierce it. I'm sure if I had taken it out sooner, I would have been fine :shrug:


----------



## pola17

Sooz, smoke also gives me nausea! When cars pass by, and they're old, and have too much smoke, I gag right there on the street! :wacko:


----------



## Dragonfly

lolpants said:


> Awesome bump beemama!
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly - they filming at the castle you live in? May explain some of the creepy things that you have seen /heard over your time there!
> 
> Lol xx

No a friend of mine from the telly called down to me before she goes back to England. She picked up on stuff but there isnt anything bad here. Just traffic, visitations etc. But happy to know my place is warm. welcoming and all nice. The haunted mirror I had to remove from my room does have a female ghost with it and we went one of the old cottages where all the stuff is stored and stuff moved when we where there. I know they took pics and recordings while they where here. And she will be back in june for a proper tour of the whole castle. Just my landlord wasnt going through good time so we didnt ask him. Had a nice walk around. Lots of ghosts looking out windows and watching. And my son was right about everything. He used to walk around the path here that leads to the fields and get a bit weird always saying there was a man in the field on a horse, he was right there was. She picked up on so much stuff and things happening. Like recorded happenings you know what I mean. Probably why sometimes we hear the stones crunching out the front and no one there.


----------



## Angelmarie

Oh my god, dragonfly! I have goosebumps! I really don't think I could live there! I would be running a mile. I'm fascinated with all that stuff and love it but just don't think I would be brave enough to live with it! eeps!


@ Borr. Through two pregnancies I have no stretch marks and I used bio oil. It really is good stuff. I would assume you could get it there. It's not toooo pricey and a little goes a long way. You might like to try that too? 

For your piercing get a biolplast maternity bar. They can be trimmed to length and are really flexible. Throughout my pregnancy I only took mine out for scans and my C-section. It's exactly as it was before pregnancy. I really recommend those bars. They cost very little too. :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Dragonfly, you should share a pic of where you live = stunning!!

I didn't realise that pain you were describing is ribs Sooz, I've been so paranoid as had it last couple of days, when I sit up was like I was breaking baby in half!! Goes when I stretch out too!

My mum is currently taking up the maternity jeans I bought.. nothing else fits me anymore and they were cheap but really long!! Can't believe how early I am in maternity clothes this time!! Anyone else?

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Beemama and angel- thank you for the advice on the piercing. I have been meaning to ask about it in the second tri forum. I got my piercing 7 years ago and I read that when you have it too long it wont close and you can get stretch marks around it and it can get huge? That's why I made the decision to keep it in, and bought those maternity belly rings that angel mentioned. They should arrive in maybe 3 weeks tops and I still have some room in my regular ring. I bought three so I could cut them. I like my piercing but I do kind of regret it sometimes because it's something that I just can't take out because it looks horrible when I do. :( Oh well, hopefully if I keep it in I can avoid all those things. 

I will try the bio oil, I can't buy it here but my mom has some left that she bought and I will replace it in a month that I will travel to the US. 

Lolpants I have been in maternity pants since 6 weeks :haha:. At first because of the bloat and then I bought a bella band and have not zipped my own pants in forever because it's just more comfortable that way :)


----------



## setarei

I've been in maternity clothes for a few weeks now. I can get by at home on my old stuff but that's just cuz I roll the pants down or else my belly hurts after a bit.


----------



## Crystal5483

I bought vitamin E serum at babies r us for $10! I didn't get stretch marks until month 9 with DD probably from staying hydrated. But I wish I had used something!! They weren't bad and are all skin colored now.


----------



## mac1979

Are any ladies here going to cloth diaper or have cloth diapered. I have been researching and feel so lost with all of the information on brands and all-in-ones, prefolds, etc. Is there a sight anywhere that compares them side by side? :headspin::confused:


----------



## pola17

I have no info, Mac, but I want to cloth diaper as well....
When I`ll fly to the US by easter, Ill go and check the things in person, compare and buy...
I found some online, saying they`re one size only, but adapts themselves from new born babies, to 2 years old...
My boss´wife uses them, she says they wash easily, they have prints and styles, that make them different diapers, and they don`t leak....
Im suppossed to go to their place this week, she`s helping me to do the list of things I`ll need to buy!

Once Ill have more info, I can let you know! :thumbup:


----------



## mac1979

We only have one place in the town where I live that sells cloth diapers. So I have one place to go and check things out in person.


----------



## pola17

When I'll buy, I can advice you brands, maybe you can buy them on amazon!! :)


----------



## mac1979

I've been looking on Ebay at prices and they aren't bad. I have narrowed it down to all in ones and pocket diapers since those don't need separate covers.


----------



## pola17

Ok!!! But if you want, I can tell you my reviews once I'm there! :)


----------



## Dragonfly

lolpants said:


> Dragonfly, you should share a pic of where you live = stunning!!
> 
> Lol xx

Will have a look later on my photobucket. 


Angelmarie said:


> Oh my god, dragonfly! I have goosebumps! I really don't think I could live there! I would be running a mile. I'm fascinated with all that stuff and love it but just don't think I would be brave enough to live with it! eeps!
> 
> 
> s:

Nothing scary here its all quiet and nice. Though you are watched from outside there is nothing in my part. Its warm and loving with great atmosphere.


----------



## Barhanita

Hey Mac, I really want to cloth diapering. 

I love these two channels: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hArWyNnKPuM&list=PL2CE681574C00E83D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipMmpJkB8L4 (youtube will suggest her other videos, including side-by-side suggestions)

they both have a lot of videos, I think they are useful.

But I still need to do a lot of research before I buy anything.


----------



## Barhanita

I really want to start feeling kicks!!


----------



## Sooz

I cloth bum my daughter and have most of my newborn stash already if anyone needs any help. X


----------



## setarei

I will be doing cloth diapers for the first time. I baught a stash of 20 all in twos (didn't want to deal with a separate cover or the long drying time of AIO). I choose to go with snaps that fit from 5lbs-35 which means that they will be bulkier but simpler to keep track of. I've done lots of research on this but I don't have first hand experience but feel free to ask questions. I'm sure others on this thread will chime in with advice as needed.


----------



## lolpants

Wish I'd cloth'd with Pheebs - woulda saved a fortune!!

Soo bunged up with a cold - so horrible :( 

Lol xx


----------



## onebumpplease

I'm planning on cloth nappies too. Want a basic stash of fuzzibunz to get started...so much to think of!


----------



## CelticNiamh

On cloth nappies, 

I used these ones :https://www.ebay.ie/itm/AIO-Reusabl..._Changing_Nappies_LE&var=&hash=item336644518d

I like the AOI with the pocket, I used one insert during the day and 2 at night, I would recomended a liner for easy removal of poo and a wet bag to put soiled nappied in when you are out, if your handy at crafting you can make your own:flower:

I have also used the old fanishoined towl ones with pins and plastic pants but that was when I was younger and was changing my little brother :haha: hated them LOL 

Hope every one is having a good weekend :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

So I just announced on facebook LOL wonder how long before people cop !!! I put 

''is creating life, because that's how I roll.Should be done in early August ;)''


----------



## Angelmarie

I would love to cloth bum mainly for environmental reasons as well as saving money but I fear I'm just too lazy to do it. Does it take an awful lot of time in preparation? Washing, drying? I hate the idea of carrying poopy nappies around when I'm out and about :wacko: I love the convenience of disposables but haven't ruled out cloth nappies. Seems like everyone else here is going to use them! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

Sounds like a beautiful announcement, Celtic!!
Me likes!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Sounds like a beautiful announcement, Celtic!!
> Me likes!!

its fun waiting on replies!! :flower:

Angelmarie I saw a link some were for disposable nappies that were envoirmentally friendly I will have another look!! it was on Zulily https://www.zulily.com/e/honestcom-010113.html?ref=sba_atb


----------



## JenzyKY

No cloth diapers for me. My niece is in them and it looks huge and terribly uncomfortable. Hers are like 20 times thicker then a disposable. 

Yay for Facebook announcement!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I will be doing disposables too! 

Barhanita I can't wait to feel baby too! :)

Celtic that announcement is fun!! I wonder how many people will notice lol


----------



## Sooz

Aww I love my daughters big cloth bum! It looks all saggy and flat in a disposable and she hates wearing them now. We used them this week whilst away and she tugs at them all the time.

Love your announcement Celtic!


----------



## Angelmarie

CelticNiamh said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like a beautiful announcement, Celtic!!
> Me likes!!
> 
> its fun waiting on replies!! :flower:
> 
> Angelmarie I saw a link some were for disposable nappies that were envoirmentally friendly I will have another look!! it was on Zulily https://www.zulily.com/e/honestcom-010113.html?ref=sba_atbClick to expand...

Thanks for that! So many cute designs too! I've bookmarked and made note! :flower:

Your Facebook announcement is fab! well done you on holding off until now to announce! :thumbup:


@lolpants- hope your cold gets better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Wow so many here doing cloth nappys! I haven't even considered cloth nappies hehe I think I am going to stick with disposable one though!

Love the announcement Celtic, I haven't announced on facebook yet and don't know when I will :)

Hope all had a great weekend xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks lol gone down well so far!! 

Angelmarie:flower: I want to try them my self as well


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I haven't even thought about what kind of diapers I'm going to use! Guess I better start thinking about it! Haha 

Celtic love the announcement :) I'm waiting to announce till I find out what I'm having


----------



## HopefulCookie

I had my 18 week ultrasound yesterday and the sonographer thinks that we're probably having a boy.


----------



## ZooMa

This is #1 for us, so don't really have experience with diapering but we are going to try cloth. There is a diaper service in town with prefolds if we can afford it. Otherwise we'll need to do some research. My cousin warns me AGAINST Velcro because it sticks to everything in the wash and loses its grip over time. She says you learn to be quick with snaps. Also, people say cloth is less likely to cause issues with diaper rash than disposable.


----------



## pola17

Congrats on the baby boy, Hopeful!!! :flower:


----------



## setarei

These are the ones I got (for about half the price because she had a discount at the baby fair): https://www.tendertushies.ca/tender-tushies-store/bamboo_diapers/ and they seem great (although I haven't used them on a child yet). A lot of different companies put on info sessions at baby stores for those who have questions. That's how I choose to go with snaps vs velcro (same reason as zooma: they stick to things so you have to close the velcro before washing it which seems like an unnecessary step to me) as well as getting some first hand details without buying one of each kind.

As for being out an about with dirty diapers, I'm thinking I might have a few disposable on me for day trips so that I can avoid that issue but for shorter trips I don't mind it. With a good wet bag though, it's not that much trouble to hold on to a diaper or two until you get home.


----------



## bella21

hey ladies!! hope you're all doing well! 

ill also be doing disposable diapers. just seems to be much easier for me i think! then again havnt really looked into cloth.

tomorrow is my 16w appointment...he mentioned gender scan at my last appointment so hoping tomorrows the big day!! will keep you all posted :flower:

celtic love your announcement by the way ! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

Keep us posted, Bella!!! Good luck!!!! :)


----------



## wannabeprego

my 16 wk 4 day twin bump

Wow, my belly is sure growing!!!! :haha:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/16wks03-03-2013_zpsbf819ccb.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/16wks03-3-13_zps60a4b753.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

HopefulCookie said:


> I had my 18 week ultrasound yesterday and the sonographer thinks that we're probably having a boy.

Congrats on being team blue!!!:happydance::happydance:

https://i653.photobucket.com/albums/uu257/markus69_bucket/congratulations.gif


----------



## Barhanita

Great bump wannabe!

Hopeful, congrats on having a boy!

My husband and two of my friends are sick. I am super afraid of getting a cold now.


----------



## Dragonfly

I use cloth on Alex as he took a reaction to the disposables. Never looked back and I buy the cheap ones and will buy more for this baby. Just wisjh I knew what I was having so i didnt have to buy neutral. Hard to get neutral ones. I want cute ones. Theres a great site I found but I cant remember the name, all cheap to. More designs than ebay.


----------



## Sooz

Tiny Nippers pockets are great and cheap if you're in the UK. I also love Pop Ins and have a few Totsbots all in ones and some Mio Solos.

We need velcro for nursery and it also gives a better fit usually. Most velcro nappies have built in wash tabs you stick the velcro too before washing to stop them sticking to each other.

All my DD nappies are birth to potty but usually they won't actually fit a newborn properly for the first 8 weeks so we have invested in sized two parters until then. If you keep them in good condition they sell on really well second hand so you don't lose much money on them really, especially as I got all my newborn ones second hand to start with.


----------



## Dragonfly

thats the name of the site, tiny nippers. Loads I want there. I have a shortage at the moment because my other half brings a nappy to his mums when they go out and leaves it there so there are loads missing. Means more washes. Not happy. I wish someone would get me a gift voucher from that site when this baby is born but I know my ones wont do that, they refuse to buy stuff I need. They are weird.


----------



## lolpants

Congrats on team blue Hopeful!

Cute announcement Celtic! Everyone twigged now?

Fab bump wanna!! My friend who had twins about 2 yrs ago had the biggest bump I'd ever seen, hope you're ready for it! ;)

Barhantia - you really really don't wanna cold! I have a really bad one at the moment and it sucks!! :(

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Congrats on team blue Hopeful!
> 
> Cute announcement Celtic! Everyone twigged now?
> 
> Fab bump wanna!! My friend who had twins about 2 yrs ago had the biggest bump I'd ever seen, hope you're ready for it! ;)
> 
> Barhantia - you really really don't wanna cold! I have a really bad one at the moment and it sucks!! :(
> 
> Lol xx

if they have not, they will after I posted my scan pictures LOL it is kinda fun!!

Barhantia ban them from being in 10 feet of you, Hope you do not catch it :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations on the boy hopeful!! :)

Bella good luck, keep us posted! :flower:


----------



## Crystal5483

Wannabe you look amazing!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Wannabe cute bump! :)


----------



## Angelmarie

Congrats on team blue, Hopeful!!! :happydance:

Wannabe! That is one Impressive bump- proper pregnant bump. Love it. Hope you feel ok :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Wannabe, cute bump! :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

Fab news!! Just been told baby passed the 3 major tests!! :) We were told that if main results ok then the rest should be fine too... 10 days till those!
But at least I can relax a bit! Yey! :)

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Yay for relaxing!!! :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

Great news lolpants!


----------



## JenzyKY

Woohoo Lol!!! Time to go out for a treat to celebrate!!


----------



## mac1979

Yeah lolpants!! Time to celebrate!

Baranhita, you really don't want a cold I am still trying to shake the last of mine. I think I read once that when you are pregnant your immune system all but shuts down so your body doesn't reject the baby. 

Now with all this talk about cloth diapers I am going to the local store today just to look around. I do better with a more hands on approach then I will get what I want cheaply online.


----------



## mac1979

AAAHHHHH!! I'm a mango!!!!!!!


----------



## pola17

yay for mangos! Im an onion! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Fab news!! Just been told baby passed the 3 major tests!! :) We were told that if main results ok then the rest should be fine too... 10 days till those!
> But at least I can relax a bit! Yey! :)
> 
> Lol xx

That is brilliant news :happydance::happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Great news lolpants!! :)

Yay for mango! I was wondering what came after sweet potato lol


----------



## Dragonfly

Seriously if I dont get sex soon I will eat the next person that passes by here with my vagina. And my other half is busy working away and I told him and he is now working faster and forbidding me from self service. Dam hormones!


----------



## JenzyKY

Dragonfly, hehe! I've been on pelvic rest the whole time so I'm a bit jealous. :haha:

I'm a sweet potato today! Might have to have one this week ;-)


----------



## setarei

lol dragonfly. I hope you get some relief soon. I've been put on pelvic rest for the rest of this pregnancy so I'm going crazy too. My dreams have started taking on a certain theme which hasn't made the waking hours any better!

That's wonderful news lolpants. I'm so glad you got the results back quickly so you could stop worrying.

Nice bump wannabe, I was starting to feel huge and like seeing someone else with a comparable bump size.


----------



## mac1979

Dragonfly said:


> Seriously if I dont get sex soon I will eat the next person that passes by here with my vagina. And my other half is busy working away and I told him and he is now working faster and forbidding me from self service. Dam hormones!

I honestly can't stop laughing at this. I have had a cold for a week and in order to not pass it to DH we have been kissing on the cheek and there hasn't been any :sex: Now, he got and cold anyway and still no nooky :cry:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Lolpants, awesome news :) yay!

Dragonfly, :rofl: That's hilarious! Tell him to hurry it up, you need some sexing. I turned into a bit of a sex fiend yesterday, which completely took my husband off guard.. Oh lovely hormones!


----------



## CelticNiamh

I wish I felt like doing some BD poor DH so not in the mood at all LOL 

in case I never said it I love all the bump pictures :happydance: very beautiful 

So I was just looking at my chart on FF from when I concieved my little boy and we BD on cd11 and CD12 I ov on CD15 and he is a boy :flower:

Now looking at this baby FF chart we BD CD11 and if I OV on CD15 comparing with my last pregnancy I am 100% positive I am having a boy!! I would nearly put money on it I am so sure!! I kinda would have loved a little sister for my DD been keeping that to my self, told no one at all, and I am very scared of feeling GD!!! I do not want to feel bad because this is another boy I feel I am very lucky to have the children I have. I want to be happy, but I do think I will be sad for what might have been :dohh: I am hoping that by saying it I knock it on the head :dohh: one can hope any way!! but I am sure I am having my 5th boy :flower:

ok rambling over with!!


----------



## pola17

You also wanna bet??? Let's do it!!!! :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

Got some , then the kids did their best to cock block it.


----------



## pola17

Dragonfly... :haha: 
But at least you got some! :)


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm so excited right now! I just learned my insurance will for sure cover a good, medela or hospital grade breast pump for free! US mommies, per Obamacare, your insurance has to cover something now! $300 saved for me!


----------



## lolpants

Thanks everyone, I'm over the moon!!

DF I'm eagerly awaiting the return of a sex drive (as I am sure OH is aswell!!)

Congrats on Mango Mac!! I have one in the fridge and really fancy one now!! You're end of July baby aren't you? I noticed we haven't got many end of Aug Mamas.. guessing it's cos you can feel a bit behind everyone else if you're at the end of the month?

How old are your 4 boys and your 1 girl Celtic?

Lol xx


----------



## mama d

JenzyKY said:



> I'm so excited right now! I just learned my insurance will for sure cover a good, medela or hospital grade breast pump for free! US mommies, per Obamacare, your insurance has to cover something now! $300 saved for me!

I know!!! I was so excited to learn this, too! The only crappy part is that you can't purchase it until AFTER the baby comes. I had hoped to purchase it prior so I could bring it to the hospital with me. Oh well, I'll still take it! Anything free is lovely to me!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola I just bet my DH 50 euro that its a boy :) roll on tbe 16 till I know for sure :) 

lolpants my lot are 12 B, 10B, 6B, 4G, 1 nearly 2 B :)


----------



## pola17

I can bet another 50 IMAGINARY euros! :haha:


----------



## bella21

JenzyKY said:


> I'm so excited right now! I just learned my insurance will for sure cover a good, medela or hospital grade breast pump for free! US mommies, per Obamacare, your insurance has to cover something now! $300 saved for me!

thats awesome!! unfortunately since i didn't have insurance when i found out i was pregnant (job didn't offer it) i had to get this crappy insurance that doesn't cover very much. obama care for pregnancy doesn't start until 2014!! 



lolpants thats great news!! so happy you can relax now!!!


dragonfly you had me cracking up over here hahaha :rofl:


Appointment went good today ladies but unfortunately the doctor tricked me with his words and there was no gender scan today. have to wait until april 1st....ahhh thats so far awayyyyy! but babes is good! heartbeat went down from the 160s to the 140s. is that normal for it to slow down like that?


----------



## Dragonfly

I have some weird fantasy's in my head. That happens when I am preg, what I wouldn't do to Johathen Ryhes Meyers!


----------



## Sooz

So pleased to hear your news lol, that's fantastic! :dance:

It is normal for the heart rate to slow, mine has gone from in the 170s to in the 150s now. X


----------



## mac1979

lolpants said:


> Thanks everyone, I'm over the moon!!
> 
> DF I'm eagerly awaiting the return of a sex drive (as I am sure OH is aswell!!)
> 
> Congrats on Mango Mac!! I have one in the fridge and really fancy one now!! You're end of July baby aren't you? I noticed we haven't got many end of Aug Mamas.. guessing it's cos you can feel a bit behind everyone else if you're at the end of the month?
> 
> How old are your 4 boys and your 1 girl Celtic?
> 
> Lol xx

This is where my midwife and I have a good natured disagreement. I am a mango if you go by my LMP (due July 29), however I know when I ovulated, that date would put me at a sweet potato (August 4). I went with my midwife's date for my ticker.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the compliments on my bump pic girls!!! You ladies are all so sweet!! :flower:

https://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy253/blue-nightingale/contest%20banners%20and%20images/ThankYouAnimation.gif


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Dragonfly :rofl: I wish I wanted some!! lol 

I have also heard it's normal for heart rate to slow after the first tri.


----------



## setarei

I felt nauseated on the bus so I decided to get off so that I wouldn't make a mess. While waiting for the bus to stop; I fainted. It was only for a few seconds and loads of people helped me get off the bus and offered to call an ambulance. I'm better so I declined and got on the next bus.

On my way to my endocrinologist to talk about my positive diabetes test and hoping it was just caused by low sugar. 

Things just keep getting complicated...


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh no setarei :( I hope you feel better soon and they can figure out a way to help you


----------



## Angelmarie

Lolpants! That is AWESOME news! I'm absolutely over the moon for you. It must be such a relief. I can't imagine you have had an easy few days waiting. So glad you can relax a little bit now and start to enjoy your pregnancy more. :hugs:

Setarei - that sounds scary. I hope you're ok and you can get help to stop that happening again. :hugs:


----------



## MzMcCray

Hi girls sorry haven't posted anything lately I've read up and its so exciting that everyone is finding out what they're having :) 

This past month has been quite the month my mil is still in the hospital following her triple bypass her stern broke and was healing incorrectly for 2 weeks they went in to fix it but it was worth then they saw on X-ray so they had her an induced coma until they operated last Thursday. They say the surgery went well but they're keeping her in the coma so she can heal some before they wake up her up and said shell be in I.c.u. for atleast another 2 weeks before they move her up to recovery. Then today we find put she has a staff infection and they're going to have to operate again to remove some of the dead tissue caused by the infection. Because of the infection I am not allowed back there and it worries me that my husband is planning on going to see her tomorrow after work. I told him that hell need to change into new clothes before he comes home and put his clothes straight into the wash when he gets home and get in the shower. I feel bad that I cat be there for him I know this is really upsetting him... :( on a positive side we get to see our baby girl on Wednesday and I believe I felt her move it felt like a barrel rolling down a hill. Is it weird that I don't think it will seem reall until I start to feel her move all the time and can for sure say its her 

That's all thanks for just letting me chat here : )


----------



## Scottish

Fab news lolpants! Am so pleased for you xxx

Gorgeous twin bump wannabe, u flaunt that bump girl hehe

My sex drive seems to come and go, one week it will be here and the next week it will run away lol

Mz McCray I wish your mil a speedy recovery :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Oooh setari that must have been scary for you, I hope you feeling better now xx


----------



## Sooz

Seterai I had that happen a couple of times in my last pregnancy. I'm really prone to Hypo's so have to carry Glucose tablets on me now. That coupled with a very low BP and sickness makes me go dizzy easily. I'm so glad lots of people came to help you as I've had it go both ways...once nobody came at all and that was also at a busy bus stop.

Any way, well done for getting off the bus. I puked ON a bus seat and my trousers today. Mortified. :blush:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

MzMcCray I hope your MIL gets well soon :flower:

Sooz so sorry about your incident today! It must have been horrible :( I also can't believe no one would help you on a busy bus stop!! :grr:


----------



## pola17

Seratei- sounds scary! :hugs:

MzMcCray-hope your MIL gets better!

Sooz- sorry about the bus incident! :(


----------



## setarei

Sooz, that sounds terrible. Before I even landed on the ground I had at least four sets of hands on me which was good because I would have hit my bump without them. Doc isn't sure if it was low blood pressure or the glucose. He's sending me for the 2 hour test (last one was 1 hour and low positive).

Thanks everyone for the well wishes, I still feel weak but better and just want to get home now.


----------



## lolpants

*mac1979*
MW are quite often wrong! Go with your gut, and only around 5% of babies are born on their due date anyways! :thumbup:

*setarei* 
Get well soon, glad you had help and quickly!

*Sooz*
Sorry to hear that happened to you today :hugs: Must be horrible being so sick all the time :(

Lol xx


----------



## setarei

Back home and feeling better. I am now spotting again which isn't a surprise I guess since I've been cramping since the fall. I'm not worried because my OB told me to expect it to continue but I still wish that I knew what was causing all this! 

On a related note; my doctor things the pregnancy is progressing swimmingly compared to what he expected (I guess multiple ER visits, weekly doctor's appointments and a bunch of unexplained symptoms are good then). It makes me feel relaxed to know that this pregnancy is going "well" (when accounting for my previous issues) even if it's not stress free.


----------



## pola17

So happy all is good, seratei! :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Today we picked out the crib we will order soon. My parents want to pay for it so they made sure we got a solid wood crib made in America. She's all worried about toxic stains from China. I can't complain. This one is solid!! It will last a long, long time and converts to toddler/full beds!

While we were there, we saw a dresser from the same brand that was $600 cheaper then it was supposed to be. I couldn't pass it up even though it needs a little touch up paint. The company got back to me in 10 minutes on facebook telling me how to get the paint. Yay for a deal on a solid wood dresser! I never could've afforded $1100!! 

I've been cleaning and organizing things here. DH better watch out or I may get rid of everything. :haha:


----------



## mac1979

So, we have some plumbing issues in our house (not a euphemism) and DH's friend came to help him fix our sink and a toilet and comes in with a bag from my favorite fast food place. I looked at the bag and then DH, silently put on my socks, shoes and jacket and asked DH if he wanted anything from there. He just handed me a coupon he had and said no. We had just finished supper 30 minutes before and I needed to get a value meal. Once I get bigger it will be DH's job to do this for me, right?


----------



## JenzyKY

I think so, Mac!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies,

Well I have been MIA so long that I don't think I will ever catch up with all the posts but will try to stay caught up from this point onwards. Gala went well, I am so glad that it is over!

Setarei, glad that everything is OK!

Ready, hope that you had a great trip!

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## CelticNiamh

found this facebook page OMG are they cute or what for those wanting to use cloth nappies 
https://www.facebook.com/Anns.Anniepooh?group_id=0


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Hi everyone sorry I'm not caught up but glad everyone seems to be doing good! :)

Setarei hope your spotting stops soon :)

I have been having some leg pain so I went in for a leg ultrasound yesterday to make sure I don't have a blood clot. Still waiting for the results. I'm hoping its just some sciatic nerve pain. I'm already on heparin so it's not too likely that its a clot but they just wanted to be sure!


----------



## pola17

Cute!! Too bad for me it's in Ireland! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Good luck, jolley! :hugs: keep us posted!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

:hugs:Thanks Pola! How are you doing?


----------



## pola17

Ok, but on bed rest! I've had cramps non stop. I got checked, and seems like it's another infection, so no biggie! 
I'll get the results this afternoon, and should start treatment today! :)

Also my OB/GYN wants me to have the anatomy scan by 18 weeks, because he wants them to measure my cervix. In case it's too small, I'll need progesterone! He says that might also be the cause of my cramps! I got my appointment for next Monday, 3:30pm :)

But I'm good and relaxed! :) I think I'm feeling more movements from baby! Yay! :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

pola17 said:


> Ok, but on bed rest! I've had cramps non stop. I got checked, and seems like it's another infection, so no biggie!
> I'll get the results this afternoon, and should start treatment today! :)
> 
> Also my OB/GYN wants me to have the anatomy scan by 18 weeks, because he wants them to measure my cervix. In case it's too small, I'll need progesterone! He says that might also be the cause of my cramps! I got my appointment for next Monday, 3:30pm :)
> 
> But I'm good and relaxed! :) I think I'm feeling more movements from baby! Yay! :)

Aw I'm sorry your on bed rest and have an infection! Let me know what they say about yout results! Was the infection you had last time bacterial vaginosis? That's what I had and they gave me flagyl for it...I hated those pills! 
Hope all goes well at your appointment Monday, keep us posted on that too :)
Aw lucky! I can't wait to feel my baby! I have had a few weird feelings by dont know if it was baby. What do yours feel like?


----------



## pola17

Yes, last time it was a vaginosis, which we got it cured, but it seems it stricked back. They're checking for UTIs as well!

I feel like something moves from one side to the other, and if I touch the side where it "moved" it feels that side is a little bit bigger. 
Also last night, I was in bed facing up, I put my hands below my belly buttom, and I felt something inside kicked my belly and my hand felt it too. 

Hope that's baby and not me being lunatic! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Oh.. Usually I feel this after eating, specially if it's food with sugar!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Ok, but on bed rest! I've had cramps non stop. I got checked, and seems like it's another infection, so no biggie!
> I'll get the results this afternoon, and should start treatment today! :)
> 
> Also my OB/GYN wants me to have the anatomy scan by 18 weeks, because he wants them to measure my cervix. In case it's too small, I'll need progesterone! He says that might also be the cause of my cramps! I got my appointment for next Monday, 3:30pm :)
> 
> But I'm good and relaxed! :) I think I'm feeling more movements from baby! Yay! :)

Hun you take it easy, infections are not good!!!! drink loads of water as well:hugs: 

Oh and :happydance: for movement and scan!!!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

pola17 said:


> Yes, last time it was a vaginosis, which we got it cured, but it seems it stricked back. They're checking for UTIs as well!
> 
> I feel like something moves from one side to the other, and if I touch the side where it "moved" it feels that side is a little bit bigger.
> Also last night, I was in bed facing up, I put my hands below my belly buttom, and I felt something inside kicked my belly and my hand felt it too.
> 
> Hope that's baby and not me being lunatic! :haha:

Well I hope your cramps and infection get better quick. :) yea I'm worried about getting an infection again...I hope I don't! I have been taking some probiotic pills that are supposed to support a healthy vaginal and urinary tract. I also want to buy some Rephresh gel, it's supposed to help prevent bacterial vaginosis. You should look it up :)haha that's so cool! Sounds like your baby is in there swimming and doing front flips :) :happydance:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Oh and the probiotic pills I take are called Garden of Life Raw Probiotics Vaginal Care. You can look those up too if you want:thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

I just cant wait to Aug and later on this year. I get to meet my new baby, I also get to change my name. I am waiting till after as I have no idea what I am having and the choices are for this baby first. I finally have names.


----------



## pola17

Thanks Celtic and Jolley!! :happydance:

As for those pills, Jolley! I highly doubt I'll find them in Ecuador! :haha:

I need you girls to help me with something...
I was about to eat my lasagna, and before eating it, I poured more Parmesan cheese, but it came out blue!!!! Im 100% sure I removed all that cheese, then heated the lasagna, then on every bite I checked again, but I'm now feeling guilty and having a mini anxiety attack!

Any words if encouragement might help! :haha: I'm being ridiculous!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

pola17 said:


> Thanks Celtic and Jolley!! :happydance:
> 
> As for those pills, Jolley! I highly doubt I'll find them in Ecuador! :haha:
> 
> I need you girls to help me with something...
> I was about to eat my lasagna, and before eating it, I poured more Parmesan cheese, but it came out blue!!!! Im 100% sure I removed all that cheese, then heated the lasagna, then on every bite I checked again, but I'm now feeling guilty and having a mini anxiety attack!
> 
> Any words if encouragement might help! :haha: I'm being ridiculous!

Hmm maybe you could buy them online? As far as the cheese, I think you'll be fine since you removed all the cheese and then reheated it! I get paranoid too about stuff :hugs: I think your fine though :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I started eating a piece of bread one time and then realized it had mold on it so I stopped eating it, I probably ate some mold but didnt get sick or anything


----------



## JolleyGirl86

:haha:Now I feel like eating lasagna...yum I haven't had it in a Long time!


----------



## pola17

Lol Celtic! Go and get lasagna! Lasagna is yummy!
DH went to buy me a chocolate to make my worries go away!
In 23 days I'll fly to the US! It's a good idea to buy those pills you recommend!
Won't I need a prescription? What pharmacy do you find them? Walgreens?, cvs? :flower: thanks!!!

Dragonfly, I wish it was August too! :happydance: I wonder your name choice! I'm struggling making up my mind for boys names! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, last time it was a vaginosis, which we got it cured, but it seems it stricked back. They're checking for UTIs as well!
> 
> I feel like something moves from one side to the other, and if I touch the side where it "moved" it feels that side is a little bit bigger.
> Also last night, I was in bed facing up, I put my hands below my belly buttom, and I felt something inside kicked my belly and my hand felt it too.
> 
> Hope that's baby and not me being lunatic! :haha:
> 
> Well I hope your cramps and infection get better quick. :) yea I'm worried about getting an infection again...I hope I don't! I have been taking some probiotic pills that are supposed to support a healthy vaginal and urinary tract. I also want to buy some Rephresh gel, it's supposed to help prevent bacterial vaginosis. You should look it up :)haha that's so cool! Sounds like your baby is in there swimming and doing front flips :) :happydance:Click to expand...

double check they are ok for pregnncy esp any thing that goes in the special place :winkwink:



pola17 said:


> Thanks Celtic and Jolley!! :happydance:
> 
> As for those pills, Jolley! I highly doubt I'll find them in Ecuador! :haha:
> 
> I need you girls to help me with something...
> I was about to eat my lasagna, and before eating it, I poured more Parmesan cheese, but it came out blue!!!! Im 100% sure I removed all that cheese, then heated the lasagna, then on every bite I checked again, but I'm now feeling guilty and having a mini anxiety attack!
> 
> Any words if encouragement might help! :haha: I'm being ridiculous!

I would say you are fine:thumbup: esp with heating it up before hand!! 

Ok so I double checked before I recommended these to you but I think if you could get this https://gallery.foreverliving.com/gallery/FLP/download/products/027_primary.pdf here is the link for you https://www.foreverliving.com/marke...0239F553101F550E40250F2?store=ECU&language=es

You as well Jolly I think it would help keep infection at bay, I still take antibiotics from doctor but also take this for a natural boost.

I am a new distrubitor with them I have been using them for years only joined in the last month though! but you can order on line from them there should be a link in the website to an on line shop :thumbup: quicker that way as well


----------



## JolleyGirl86

pola17 said:


> Lol Celtic! Go and get lasagna! Lasagna is yummy!
> DH went to buy me a chocolate to make my worries go away!
> In 23 days I'll fly to the US! It's a good idea to buy those pills you recommend!
> Won't I need a prescription? What pharmacy do you find them? Walgreens?, cvs? :flower: thanks!!!
> 
> Dragonfly, I wish it was August too! :happydance: I wonder your name choice! I'm struggling making up my mind for boys names! :)

Ya I am going to eat some now! :happydance: that's nice of your hubby to get you chocolate..chocolate makes everything feel better! :haha: awesome! Yea you should definitely get some! No you don't need a prescription, I buy mine at some small health food shop. When you are in the US get on the pills website https://www.gardenoflife.com/Products-for-Life/RAW-Digestion/RAW-Probiotics-Vaginal-Care.aspx and you can search for a store near you that has them :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

CelticNiamh said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, last time it was a vaginosis, which we got it cured, but it seems it stricked back. They're checking for UTIs as well!
> 
> I feel like something moves from one side to the other, and if I touch the side where it "moved" it feels that side is a little bit bigger.
> Also last night, I was in bed facing up, I put my hands below my belly buttom, and I felt something inside kicked my belly and my hand felt it too.
> 
> Hope that's baby and not me being lunatic! :haha:
> 
> Well I hope your cramps and infection get better quick. :) yea I'm worried about getting an infection again...I hope I don't! I have been taking some probiotic pills that are supposed to support a healthy vaginal and urinary tract. I also want to buy some Rephresh gel, it's supposed to help prevent bacterial vaginosis. You should look it up :)haha that's so cool! Sounds like your baby is in there swimming and doing front flips :) :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> double check they are ok for pregnncy esp any thing that goes in the special place :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Celtic and Jolley!! :happydance:
> 
> As for those pills, Jolley! I highly doubt I'll find them in Ecuador! :haha:
> 
> I need you girls to help me with something...
> I was about to eat my lasagna, and before eating it, I poured more Parmesan cheese, but it came out blue!!!! Im 100% sure I removed all that cheese, then heated the lasagna, then on every bite I checked again, but I'm now feeling guilty and having a mini anxiety attack!
> 
> Any words if encouragement might help! :haha: I'm being ridiculous!Click to expand...
> 
> I would say you are fine:thumbup: esp with heating it up before hand!!
> 
> Ok so I double checked before I recommended these to you but I think if you could get this https://gallery.foreverliving.com/gallery/FLP/download/products/027_primary.pdf here is the link for you https://www.foreverliving.com/marke...0239F553101F550E40250F2?store=ECU&language=es
> 
> You as well Jolly I think it would help keep infection at bay, I still take antibiotics from doctor but also take this for a natural boost.
> 
> I am a new distrubitor with them I have been using them for years only joined in the last month though! but you can order on line from them there should be a link in the website to an on line shop :thumbup: quicker that way as wellClick to expand...

Thanks for the link I will check those out :) I checked with my Dr about the probiotic pills and the Rephresh gel and she said they're safe :) I hate infections! Haha


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic that looks really good. I have heard good stuff about bee pollen supplements


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, last time it was a vaginosis, which we got it cured, but it seems it stricked back. They're checking for UTIs as well!
> 
> I feel like something moves from one side to the other, and if I touch the side where it "moved" it feels that side is a little bit bigger.
> Also last night, I was in bed facing up, I put my hands below my belly buttom, and I felt something inside kicked my belly and my hand felt it too.
> 
> Hope that's baby and not me being lunatic! :haha:
> 
> Well I hope your cramps and infection get better quick. :) yea I'm worried about getting an infection again...I hope I don't! I have been taking some probiotic pills that are supposed to support a healthy vaginal and urinary tract. I also want to buy some Rephresh gel, it's supposed to help prevent bacterial vaginosis. You should look it up :)haha that's so cool! Sounds like your baby is in there swimming and doing front flips :) :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> double check they are ok for pregnncy esp any thing that goes in the special place :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Celtic and Jolley!! :happydance:
> 
> As for those pills, Jolley! I highly doubt I'll find them in Ecuador! :haha:
> 
> I need you girls to help me with something...
> I was about to eat my lasagna, and before eating it, I poured more Parmesan cheese, but it came out blue!!!! Im 100% sure I removed all that cheese, then heated the lasagna, then on every bite I checked again, but I'm now feeling guilty and having a mini anxiety attack!
> 
> Any words if encouragement might help! :haha: I'm being ridiculous!Click to expand...
> 
> I would say you are fine:thumbup: esp with heating it up before hand!!
> 
> Ok so I double checked before I recommended these to you but I think if you could get this https://gallery.foreverliving.com/gallery/FLP/download/products/027_primary.pdf here is the link for you https://www.foreverliving.com/marke...0239F553101F550E40250F2?store=ECU&language=es
> 
> You as well Jolly I think it would help keep infection at bay, I still take antibiotics from doctor but also take this for a natural boost.
> 
> I am a new distrubitor with them I have been using them for years only joined in the last month though! but you can order on line from them there should be a link in the website to an on line shop :thumbup: quicker that way as wellClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the link I will check those out :) I checked with my Dr about the probiotic pills and the Rephresh gel and she said they're safe :) I hate infections! HahaClick to expand...

your wecome :flower: there will be a website in the UK they re world wide :thumbup: your dead right being careful so you can stop it coming back :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Celtic that looks really good. I have heard good stuff about bee pollen supplements

Yes DH is taking the Bee pollen for his asthma but its is great for energy not to be taken after 6pm on less you want to stay up all night HMM must keep it handy for Labour lol 
I drink the Gel on and off I first started drinking it for IBS and I have not suffered in years.


----------



## Angelmarie

I was just using my Doppler and getting a bit panicky that I couldn't find the heart (even though I'm feeling more and more movements) and suddenly 'she' did an almighty kick! It was directly on the Doppler and it managed to move it! my whole tummy bounced! it shocked me! So.... I guess 'she' doesn't like the Doppler then! :haha:

I'm calling baby 'she' for now based on the fact that that's what everyone thinks I am having. I'm sick of saying 'baby' or worse - 'it' which are so impersonal. I find out two weeks tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Celtic that looks really good. I have heard good stuff about bee pollen supplements




Angelmarie said:


> I was just using my Doppler and getting a bit panicky that I couldn't find the heart (even though I'm feeling more and more movements) and suddenly 'she' did an almighty kick! It was directly on the Doppler and it managed to move it! my whole tummy bounced! it shocked me! So.... I guess 'she' doesn't like the Doppler then! :haha:
> 
> I'm calling baby 'she' for now based on the fact that that's what everyone thinks I am having. I'm sick of saying 'baby' or worse - 'it' which are so impersonal. I find out two weeks tomorrow hopefully!

good baby :thumbup: I try to use mine once a week or two but find it harder now tummy is big so many more places to hide in there LOL


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola I am struggling with boys names we like Irish ones so I have, 
Callum
Oisin
Aaron
Ronan 


they all have to go with our surname and pass the call out test, :haha: does any one esle do this shout out the name to see what it sounds like if you have to call your little one to you, has to sound right :flower:

Girls name's not even going there :haha:


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Celtic! I've had experience with forever living products, and the experience was good!!!! Will check the links! :)

Got results, vaginosis! :dohh: got prescribed something, but need to leave an urine sample for a "cultive" ... Dunno! :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Thanks, Celtic! I've had experience with forever living products, and the experience was good!!!! Will check the links! :)
> 
> Got results, vaginosis! :dohh: got prescribed something, but need to leave an urine sample for a "cultive" ... Dunno! :shrug:

At least they caught it early :hugs: you take care though


----------



## Dragonfly

Any one seen this gender thing? I dont know where my babies placenta is in the pic? even looked at Alex scan pic and I cant see it. https://thestir.cafemom.com/pregnan...m_source=facebook&utm_content=thestir_fanpage

apparently its middle right for me. Which would indicate boy.


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> Pola I am struggling with boys names we like Irish ones so I have,
> Callum
> Oisin
> Aaron
> Ronan
> 
> 
> they all have to go with our surname and pass the call out test, :haha: does any one esle do this shout out the name to see what it sounds like if you have to call your little one to you, has to sound right :flower:
> 
> Girls name's not even going there :haha:

That's the tricky part, Celtic! :haha: DH is Armenian, so I need eastern European names! I was ok with Arthur, but now DH is doubting! :haha:

So far I liked:
Markos
Mikael
Samuel 
Sergei
Nicolai

I looooove Markos and Nikolai! But he's hesitating! :dohh:


----------



## pola17

BTW I know some of those names are not originally eastern European, but they're common in his country! :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Pola I am struggling with boys names we like Irish ones so I have,
> Callum
> Oisin
> Aaron
> Ronan
> 
> 
> they all have to go with our surname and pass the call out test, :haha: does any one esle do this shout out the name to see what it sounds like if you have to call your little one to you, has to sound right :flower:
> 
> Girls name's not even going there :haha:
> 
> That's the tricky part, Celtic! :haha: DH is Armenian, so I need eastern European names! I was ok with Arthur, but now DH is doubting! :haha:
> 
> So far I liked:
> Markos
> Mikael
> Samuel
> Sergei
> Nicolai
> 
> I looooove Markos and Nikolai! But he's hesitating! :dohh:Click to expand...

OOOH I like both of them lovely names


----------



## pola17

I was actually ok with Arthur, but since little I've always liked the names:
Sebastian
Benjamin 
Joaquin

But he doesn't like them! :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> Any one seen this gender thing? I dont know where my babies placenta is in the pic? even looked at Alex scan pic and I cant see it. https://thestir.cafemom.com/pregnan...m_source=facebook&utm_content=thestir_fanpage
> 
> apparently its middle right for me. Which would indicate boy.

I have no clue were mine is, I wonder could you use your doppler to give you an idea which side it is on :shrug:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

CelticNiamh said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Celtic that looks really good. I have heard good stuff about bee pollen supplements
> 
> Yes DH is taking the Bee pollen for his asthma but its is great for energy not to be taken after 6pm on less you want to stay up all night HMM must keep it handy for Labour lol
> I drink the Gel on and off I first started drinking it for IBS and I have not suffered in years.Click to expand...

Wow it sounds really good..my dad and brother have asthma so I should tell them to look into it too


----------



## Dragonfly

I showed on facenook and the boys scans where right but this baby is in the middle in last scan, no clues!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

pola17 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Pola I am struggling with boys names we like Irish ones so I have,
> Callum
> Oisin
> Aaron
> Ronan
> 
> 
> they all have to go with our surname and pass the call out test, :haha: does any one esle do this shout out the name to see what it sounds like if you have to call your little one to you, has to sound right :flower:
> 
> Girls name's not even going there :haha:
> 
> That's the tricky part, Celtic! :haha: DH is Armenian, so I need eastern European names! I was ok with Arthur, but now DH is doubting! :haha:
> 
> So far I liked:
> Markos
> Mikael
> Samuel
> Sergei
> Nicolai
> 
> I looooove Markos and Nikolai! But he's hesitating! :dohh:Click to expand...

Ugh I hate vaginosis!! Hope yours clears up quick :flower:
I have a cousin named Marcos and a cousin named Mikael. We call him Mika :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic I like your names :) good choices!


----------



## MzMcCray

Celtic I love Ronan 
Pola Nicolai is my favorite out of this sorry to hear you have another infection


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Ha ha Celtic! I totally just called out our names just to make sure how it sounds when I'll be calling out there name. I LOVE Ronan!

I have a funny pregnancy brain story. I made a girls date with my bestfriend for today, we were supposed to get our toes done and then get some lunch. Well, I arrive at the nail salon, and I call her up to let her know I'm there and to see where she's at. So she goes "You're where?" I'm thinking.. Why is she so confused?! And I said "Umm... at the nail salon." She goes "Uh.. We're supposed to meet up tomorrow." :dohh: I go through my texts and sure enough she's right, we are supposed to meet tomorrow. :haha:


----------



## pola17

Thanks Jolley and MzMcCray!!!! 
I definitely adooooooore the nickname Mika!!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Celtic that looks really good. I have heard good stuff about bee pollen supplements
> 
> Yes DH is taking the Bee pollen for his asthma but its is great for energy not to be taken after 6pm on less you want to stay up all night HMM must keep it handy for Labour lol
> I drink the Gel on and off I first started drinking it for IBS and I have not suffered in years.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow it sounds really good..my dad and brother have asthma so I should tell them to look into it tooClick to expand...

I let you know how DH gets on and then if you want it I will show you how to but it wholesale :) 




Dragonfly said:


> I showed on facenook and the boys scans where right but this baby is in the middle in last scan, no clues!

just did a google and its called the Ramzi theory, its most accurate at 6 to 7 weeks I think loads of threads on it !!


----------



## Dragonfly

My scans where all later as they dont do scans before 12 weeks here, mine was 11.5 when I had mine and rest where 14 plus. I shall trick them in to telling me in next scan.


----------



## pola17

ohhhh Ramzi theory! I couldn´t do it... at 6 and 7 weeks sca, baby implanted in the middle, with an anterior placenta! :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Ok sounds good Celtic thanks! :)

What is the Ramzi method? I have heard if it before but have no clue what it is :haha:


----------



## lolpants

*JolleyGirl86* Hope your leg eases up soon, and isn't too serious :hugs:

*pola17* Sorry to hear you're on bed rest there :( Boring isn't it!!? But at least you get to see baby a lil earlier and you never know you may get to find out gender next Monday too! 

And double yey on feeling movement!! I am getting it a lot now, best feeling!!

Loving the names, especially Sebastian as that's on my list too! ;)

*Dragonfly* You gonna share your names? We won't tell ;) 

*Angelmarie* Fab news on kicks! I've been getting them about a week now and are pretty strong, so I'm putting away the doppler for emergency's :haha:

*RockNRollBaby * :haha: @ your story! The funny thing is, it just gets worse!!! :winkwink:

AFM - Still bunged with this horrible cold - booo! :cry:

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Jolley...

Ramzi theory it´s suppossed to be one of the most accurate gender predictors...
Acoording to it, during the 6th or 7th week, you should see where the placenta is located to tell the gender of your baby:
Left: girl
Right: Boy

They have % of accuracy!! :)


----------



## pola17

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks, lolpants! :hugs:

Ugh, is that cold still haunting you??? Try ginger tea!!! :flower:


----------



## lolpants

pola17 said:


> thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks, lolpants! :hugs:
> 
> Ugh, is that cold still haunting you??? Try ginger tea!!! :flower:

I can only breathe outta my nose by making a squeaky noise! :cry: Not heard of ginger tea, not got my car back yet so can't really get to proper shops at the moment :( But will try it once I can (hoping tomorrow!)

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Ill FX you get your ride tomorrow!!
What I mean with ginger tea, is to boil water, cut small pieces of ginger, let t rest for a few minutes, and then drink it! You might also want to try lemon tea with honey!!!
There´s these nose drops that clear them and allow you to breathe! My doctor said it´s safe during pregnancy! :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

oh great tip Pola 

lolpants hope you feel better soon would saline drops work like the ones you use on a newborn


----------



## mac1979

lolpants, try saline drops and/or a neti pot, those worked wonders for my breathing when I was sick. My midwife said Afrin is okay, but the stuffy nose will come back sometimes worse. 

Today is going well for me, I went to lunch with my MIL and picked up a new faucet for our kitchen sink. It is amazing how expensive those can get. Also saw my chiropractor. He is my new favorite person. I don't want to imagine how awful I would feel if I didn't see him every week with my back issues.


----------



## pola17

mac, that´s great you had a nice day!! I would love to visit weekly a chiropractor!! that´s such a good idea!

Starting today, I´ve been playing music for baby! DH is a musician (he plays the french horn), so I guess it´s a good idea baby starts listening to some academic music by now!!
DH thinks it´s not a good idea to play the french horn close to my belly, as the sound can give too many waves (sp?), but he wants to play the guitar.... so far I´ve put some Bach and Tchaikovsky.... music with not many percussions, slow, and in low volume!

While playing the "waltz of the flowers" I thought I felt baby kicking again! The same feeling I got yesterday! Let´s really hope it´s baby enjoying some master pieces! :thumbup:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks lol :) hope your cold goes away

Pola that's really interesting..I have no idea where my placenta is haha

I got the results back, they said they couldn't find any evidence of a bloode clot in my leg so it must be sciatic nerve pain or something


----------



## bella21

pola17 said:


> mac, that´s great you had a nice day!! I would love to visit weekly a chiropractor!! that´s such a good idea!
> 
> Starting today, I´ve been playing music for baby! DH is a musician (he plays the french horn), so I guess it´s a good idea baby starts listening to some academic music by now!!
> DH thinks it´s not a good idea to play the french horn close to my belly, as the sound can give too many waves (sp?), but he wants to play the guitar.... so far I´ve put some Bach and Tchaikovsky.... music with not many percussions, slow, and in low volume!
> 
> While playing the "waltz of the flowers" I thought I felt baby kicking again! The same feeling I got yesterday! Let´s really hope it´s baby enjoying some master pieces! :thumbup:


pola i like it! Ive been dong the total opposite and blasting some good old godsmack and disturbed in hopes my baby likes rock music! :haha: then we can go to shows together when he/she gets older hahaha


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Sounds like your baby likes that music :D


----------



## JenzyKY

Jolley glad there's no blood clot! You are on heparin right? That'd be crazy to get one with that!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

JenzyKY said:


> Jolley glad there's no blood clot! You are on heparin right? That'd be crazy to get one with that!

Thanks Jenzy! :)
Yeah I am on heparin and a low dose aspirin. They said that it wasn't too likely that I had a clot but they just wanted to be sure!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

It's scary that pregnant women are really high risk for getting blood clots!


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Thanks lol :) hope your cold goes away
> 
> Pola that's really interesting..I have no idea where my placenta is haha
> 
> I got the results back, they said they couldn't find any evidence of a bloode clot in my leg so it must be sciatic nerve pain or something

*phew* no blood clot! That´s great news! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

bella21 said:


> pola i like it! Ive been dong the total opposite and blasting some good old godsmack and disturbed in hopes my baby likes rock music! :haha: then we can go to shows together when he/she gets older hahaha

Well, a friend who´s a mom of 2 girls, just commented on a FB status I posted about this, that she actually played her girls Bob Marley, salsa (well, we are latinas) and some rock music, and that her girls have always enjoyed that kind of music!
She recommended us to read them, talk to them while caressing the belly starting week 16!
So if you love rock music, I think you should go for it! :thumbup: You`ll have a rock lover baby!! :cloud9:


----------



## JenzyKY

JolleyGirl86 said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Jolley glad there's no blood clot! You are on heparin right? That'd be crazy to get one with that!
> 
> Thanks Jenzy! :)
> Yeah I am on heparin and a low dose aspirin. They said that it wasn't too likely that I had a clot but they just wanted to be sure!Click to expand...

Yeah but not sure if you could be on more blood thinners! Hope clots stay away!! Can they put you on lovenox for only one shot a day?


----------



## JolleyGirl86

JenzyKY said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Jolley glad there's no blood clot! You are on heparin right? That'd be crazy to get one with that!
> 
> Thanks Jenzy! :)
> Yeah I am on heparin and a low dose aspirin. They said that it wasn't too likely that I had a clot but they just wanted to be sure!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but not sure if you could be on more blood thinners! Hope clots stay away!! Can they put you on lovenox for only one shot a day?Click to expand...

Thanks me too! Yea I know my Dr said that once I'm further along I'll have to up my heparin dosage! Crazy! I haven't asked about the lovenox, maybe I will. It would be nice to only have to do 1 shot a day instead of 2!


----------



## Dragonfly

Sorry LOLpants since they are baby names to, I am waiting for my name change after baby so baby if girl probably will get my first choice I dont tell. I think its fear of judgement as I done that with my first baby and my mum ruined it for me and picked apart the names. Not that you girls would I just made a vow never to say till baby was born. Least I have some names now, all girls though which wasnt like last time where I only had boys names. 

Also past 2 days I can feel thumping in me so baby is moving :) my scan is still a month away.


----------



## Sooz

We keep our names to ourselves too. My dad only called DD the baby for weeks after she was born as he didn't like her name (Paige) so undoubtedly would have put us off if he'd known before. We at least now have one boys name we're seriously considering.


----------



## Dragonfly

No one will say when you have choose the name anything bad but if you say before they will. I asked on facebook for suggestions, noticed I liked one and someone said how he would be picked on in school and took the piss. Yet if I choose that name they wouldn't dare say that to me then. My mum is the worst for it! yet comes out with the oddest names ever that would get you picked on as I was picked on over her name choice all my life and my brother to. Hence why I have finally decided I will change my name .


----------



## Sooz

I actually checked our name out on national statistics website last night and its in the top 100 so even though personally I've never met 'one' it's not outrageously uncommon! DD was 65th and this one ranks higher.

Our girls name this time wasn't in the top 100 though.


----------



## Dragonfly

My mum got offended that I wouldnt call my first Ruddolf. RUDDOLF !


----------



## lolpants

*bella21* I am a huge rock fan too \m/ Phoebe got to go to 2 festivals, as well as some other concerts, whilst in the 'womb room'.. AC/DC, Guns N Roses, Alice Cooper.. she was with me for them all. Took her to Sonisphere to see the big 4 when she was about 8/9 mths too! 
*Phoebe at Sonisphere*


*DF/Sooz* - I get what you're saying about the names.. we're not telling anyone till baby is here.. With Phoebe I'd named her after 20 weeks scan, and my Mum hated it!! She likes it now, but I do feel she wouldn't of expressed her feelings if I'd waited..

*Jolley* Glad it's not a clot!:hugs: for still having pains though - hope it doesn't continue much longer

*Pola/Mac* Thanks for the tips- but my nose is much clearer today, it's now my throat that is really bad!!! :dohh:

Lol xx


----------



## Sholi

Hi ladies, haven't been for ages!!!!! Doing well, 20 week scan soon but we won't find out the gender. We r keeping names to ourselves as it's a small place and don't want anyone to make us go off a name. Hope ur all well xxx


----------



## RockNRollBaby

bella21 said:


> pola i like it! Ive been dong the total opposite and blasting some good old godsmack and disturbed in hopes my baby likes rock music! :haha: then we can go to shows together when he/she gets older hahaha

Ha ha! I'm doing the same as you. I was jamming out to Pantera the other day with my husband, and we were doing a bit of head banging, and I started laughing cause I seriously wondered if our tiny little baby was doing the same. Our child will be brought up on all the stuff we listen to. My husband is a metal head, and I'm definitely a rock girl but a little metal as well. Hence why my username is what it is. I am thinking for this Fathers Day I will get my husband a card, and then make a onesie with Pantera on the front and "Daddy's Little Metal Head" on the back and give him that.


----------



## pola17

Lol, I'm sure your baby is banging the head in there! :cloud9: rock and roll must be running on its veins! :haha:

Personally DH and I love classical musical (my fave baroque, DH's renaissance), as because of his work, I go to the orchestra's weekly concerts, but mommy loves more musical genres than classical!!! I'm myself a big fan of queen, rolling stones and the Beatles. Will play some of that when baby is bigger. But as a Latina, baby must listen some merengue and salsa! And hopefully will dance properly as mommy! :cloud9:

I hope I didn't offend anyone... I was just sharing what I wanted my baby to listen first, but I believe that whatever music you like, you can play to your baby! After all, it's your baby!

I'm not saying only classical music should be played, it's just that my husband and I love it!! :flower:


Looking forward to go back to work tomorrow! Today's my last day of bed rest! Woohoo! Scan is this Monday! Hope all is well with my cervix! :)


----------



## setarei

@rocknroll That's the cutest fathers day present! You should definitely do that


----------



## bella21

lolpants what a cute pic!!! i plan on going to a couple shows too before little one gets here! alice in chains was just 10 mins from me and i missed it i was so mad haha!

rocknrollbaby- I think our babies are totally headbanging inside of us hahaha! adorable fathers day gift btw!!

Pola- you're so sweet....you didn't offend anybody i promise! everybody likes different music and theres absolutely nothing wrong with that!! :flower:


----------



## pola17

*phew* thanks, Bella! I thought maybe I sounded like "it's the only way!!!", it has happened to me in person! :haha: whoopsie!!!


----------



## Sooz

Babies and toddlers definitely have an in built sense of movement and rhythm so I think playing music to your bump is brilliant. We played it to our daughter and she used to go crazy in there. She lover to dance now, so much so she had her first ballet lesson today. :cloud9:


----------



## pola17

Take pics, sooz! :cloud9:


----------



## Crystal5483

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/8EC87B8C-109E-45D8-81B7-2030D9B2FEF3-69043-00000C185DAFB2D6.jpg

Today's Bump
:)


----------



## Scottish

Grr I have written this three times and my phone keeps deleting :(

I haven't chosen a name yet as waiting to find out gender so I can think more clearly lol! My dd got her nme after she was born (Sara) and it wasn't even one we had thought of before haha

Work was so busy today I was on my feet all day so feeling v tired and quite nauseous 

Loving the bump crystal it's such a lovely shape :) 

Here's my 18 week bump, had difficulty getting clear pic xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pola17

Looking good, Crystal!!!'


----------



## pola17

You're also looking good, Scottish!!!


----------



## Scottish

Has anyone heard how borr is? She wrote a thread in second tri forum yesterday as she was concerned about fluid in her underwear and she had docs today but I've not seen an update? I hope everything is ok xx


----------



## pola17

Scottish, I have no idea. She wrote about this on her journal as well. 
Last thing I knew, is that she agreed to see her doctor today, as yesterday she couldn't because of the time or something like this. 

I'm so worried for her! She's not online on Facebook! :(


----------



## pola17

Here's the link to her journal: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/1493481-pregnant-our-first-baby-its-girl-27.html


----------



## Scottish

Let's hope she updates with good news soon! Sending her lots of :hugs: thanks for info pola xx


----------



## Sooz

pola17 said:


> Take pics, sooz! :cloud9:

I can go one better, I have a video!

Paige at Baby Ballet


Lovely bumps ladies! Are you getting people who don't know commenting and asking about them yet? I've still only had one person ask so far!

I hope everything is OK with borr. :nope:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Here's the link to her journal: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/1493481-pregnant-our-first-baby-its-girl-27.html

OH I hope she is ok! I think her dorctor should have told her to go stright to the emergency room of her maternity hospital so they could check straight away! esp if he could not wait for her to get there yesterday eveing :shrug:

Hopefully though every thing is ok scary


----------



## pola17

Awwwww the link is not working (it says it's temporarily unavailable) oh man!!!!


----------



## pola17

Yeah, let's hope that by what she would have described, probably he thought it was ok to wait until next day? I don't know! But she's so sweet and nice, and I hope she's relaxed by now! :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Awwwww the link is not working (it says it's temporarily unavailable) oh man!!!!

were in abouts does Borr live might be time diffierence may be she had to go to work and can not update yet I hope any way!


----------



## pola17

She lives at the same city I live in! She studies, and she said she had an appointment for this morning, and it's 15:35 already *bites nails*


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> She lives at the same city I live in! She studies, and she said she had an appointment for this morning, and it's 15:35 already *bites nails*


Yikes FX all is ok keep us posted if you hear any thing x


----------



## pola17

I will!


----------



## Crystal5483

Beautiful bump Scottish!


----------



## lolpants

Awesome bumps ladies!!

Sooz that video is adorable!!! I am now gonna look for something round here that Pheebs could do like that!! 

Ive been wondering about Borr too, as I also saw/commented on her thread yesterday.. hope she is ok [-o&lt;

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Sooz the video doesn't work from my phone so I will try tomorrow when on laptop :)

I got lots of new maternity trousers today and am so pleased to finally have clothes which are comfy on hehe


----------



## pola17

woohoo! Maternity clothes!!! Will you model them for us, Scottish??? :winkwink:

I think my order from old navy is arriving this weekend.... woohoo!!


----------



## Scottish

Lol pola! I tried them all on earlier and they are all the over bump bottoms and soooo comfy but I never took pics lol

Bet u can wait for your order I was so excited waiting for mine to come :)

P.s I am of to sleep, I hope there's update from borr In morning ! Nite all x


----------



## lolpants

Is anyone else following the gender reveal cake thread? . .. ..Such a good idea!

She is about to cut now - on tenterhooks here!!

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-gender-cake-tonight-want-guess-before-8.html


----------



## CelticNiamh

Maternity clothes I need some so bad!!

OOH saw that thread earluer must have a peek :flower:


----------



## pola17

nite nite, Scottish!!
lolpants... Im not following that thread... is it on second tri?? Will look it up... Ive seen them on google, and I find them fantastic!!! I make yummy cupcakes, so perhaps I can prepare gender revealing cupcakes?? lol


----------



## lolpants

Shared the link Pola :)

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

Hmm maybe this link- hosted it on a different site. X

https://static.photobucket.com/play...s258/MrsE2B0809/video-2013-03-06-11-18-24.mp4


----------



## Sooz

That gender cake is such a fabulous idea! Almost wish we were finding out just to do it. :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Cute bumps ladies! 

I hope everything with Borr is ok :| hopefully we hear from her soon! Glad everyone else is doing good


----------



## pola17

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! SHE IS SO ADORABLE, SOOZ!!!!!!!!!!

Now I want a girl! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> Hmm maybe this link- hosted it on a different site. X
> 
> https://static.photobucket.com/play...s258/MrsE2B0809/video-2013-03-06-11-18-24.mp4

soooo cute :flower:


----------



## lolpants

pola17 said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! SHE IS SO ADORABLE, SOOZ!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now I want a girl! :haha:

Girls are super cute :)

Lol xx


----------



## mac1979

So, today I have been relaxing. Every now and then I get a sharp pain, just an inch or two above my pubic bone that only last a second or two and then goes away for a minute or two and comes back. It isn't making me double over or anything and I am not dehydrated as my urine is clearish. Any ideas?


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> So, today I have been relaxing. Every now and then I get a sharp pain, just an inch or two above my pubic bone that only last a second or two and then goes away for a minute or two and comes back. It isn't making me double over or anything and I am not dehydrated as my urine is clearish. Any ideas?

It might be the join in the pelvic bone, I am getting on and off pains like that except it some times pains a lot on my right side, I hope it is not the start of SPD take it easy Mac do bring it up with your doc or midwife see what they say


----------



## Angelmarie

I get that too. I get it every now and again. I'm sure it's just stretching. It is quite a shocking pain but goes away as quick as it comes so it doesn't make you dwell on how much it hurts. I had it previous pregnancies too. Just stretching. :flower:

Hope Borr is ok! 

So I bought my pram :blush: I was going to wait but I couldn't. I got a Bugaboo Cameleon. I have had it assembled tonight and I've been pushing Caelan around in it (even though his legs were hanging out of the carrycot :haha:) but I love it! I can't wait to have a baby in it!!!! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

Lily (borr) replied to the private message I sent her on FB, and well, as I asked her if I could post on her nehalf and she hasn´t replied yet, I just wanna let you know, all is cool!! *phew*

Since you were all so worried for her, I wanted to let you know that... the rest and all details she can tell you when she can... she made a little trip to another city in Ecuador, so I dunno when she is going to be able to get online! :) woohoo!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> I get that too. I get it every now and again. I'm sure it's just stretching. It is quite a shocking pain but goes away as quick as it comes so it doesn't make you dwell on how much it hurts. I had it previous pregnancies too. Just stretching. :flower:
> 
> Hope Borr is ok!
> 
> So I bought my pram :blush: I was going to wait but I couldn't. I got a Bugaboo Cameleon. I have had it assembled tonight and I've been pushing Caelan around in it (even though his legs were hanging out of the carrycot :haha:) but I love it! I can't wait to have a baby in it!!!! :happydance:

Awsome on the new pram :happydance: I have an Icandy pear double, kinda thinking of getting a basinett for it now for baby HMMMM will have to twist DH arms


----------



## lolpants

:hugs: Mac - prob as angel said stretching pains.. I am not getting them as bad this time as I did with my 1st!

Congrats on the buggy Angel! :) I am going to apply for the £500 surestart grant when I get to 29 weeks, 'cos although I work I get the minimum amount of child tax credits you need to get to be successful .. I will be getting buggy with that hopefully!

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Lily (borr) replied to the private message I sent her on FB, and well, as I asked her if I could post on her nehalf and she hasn´t replied yet, I just wanna let you know, all is cool!! *phew*
> 
> Since you were all so worried for her, I wanted to let you know that... the rest and all details she can tell you when she can... she made a little trip to another city in Ecuador, so I dunno when she is going to be able to get online! :) woohoo!!

whoo hoo :happydance: so glad, Thanks Pola x


----------



## lolpants

Thanks Pola!

Cake has been cut...

Lol xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Mac I get those sharp pinching pains too

Pola thanks for letting us know! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Thanks Pola!
> 
> Cake has been cut...
> 
> Lol xx

cake looked fab I wouldn't mind a slice lol did you watch the video posted it was brilliant lol 3rd time was the charm


----------



## lolpants

CelticNiamh said:


> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Pola!
> 
> Cake has been cut...
> 
> Lol xx
> 
> cake looked fab I wouldn't mind a slice lol did you watch the video posted it was brilliant lol 3rd time was the charmClick to expand...

ah yes - video made me laugh and then cry (damn hormones) at the real reveal :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank Pola for updating everyone!
Sorry I haven't been able to go online as I traveled today :) 

I had some scary leakage of clear fluid from my vagina over 3 days!

I went to the doctor and he checked that it wasn't amnotic fluid or an infection, thankfully it wasn't. He says that it must be just because of hormones and told me I was correct to come in and inform the problem. I also had my monthly check up (I was supposed to on Monday) and all is well, we heard the baby on the doppler. :) I feel relieved and happy but had such a scary moment. Thank you all for your support and concern :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

DH brought home 2 cupcakes (red velvet and chocolate/strawberry/banana) and Reese's peanut butter cups and a kit kat. Any pain I had earlier is gone and I am so very lucky and happy.


----------



## mac1979

I forgot to add, DH is getting lucky tonight.

Borr, so happy that everything is good for you and the baby.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Borr glad everything is good!:hugs: that is so scary! 

Mac those treats sound good!! Haha


----------



## pola17

Mac... Now I want chocolates! :haha:


----------



## bella21

Borr so happy everything is okay with you!!! :)

omg i loved the cutting the cake thread!!! it was so cute!! 

It was OHs birthday today and we both had to work blahhh! but tomorrow i plan on surprising him with a gift certificate to get a massage :) (ill be buying one for myself to while I'm at it hehehe)


----------



## Scottish

yay i am so glad everything is great borr :)

Sooz that video is so sweet shes a wee cutey! i miss that age with my dd 

xx


----------



## Sooz

Thanks everyone, she really is at a lovely age at the moment. :cloud9:

Borr, Im so glad everything is ok!


----------



## lolpants

As I said on other thread good news Borr!

Hehe Mac - chocolate always makes things better ;)

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Good morning, girls!!!

Yesterday had quite a blue day. DH got a Skype phone call from an ex who wanted to "congratulate him", and he didn't turn on our camera and I was sitting next to me. 
She kept saying stuff like "don't tell be the fb chick is your wife! I hope your baby gets your looks, otherwise it's going to be ugly!". He insisted she doesn't know me, and trying to change her mind, he sent her a pic of me (my avatar pic) to get whatsapp, and when she received it, she bursted in laughter and said "I still don't get why you find THAT attractive. I find her very ugly". She repeated this 6 more times, and I went to our room to cry.
He said back nasty things to her, and blocked her. 

I still feel bad when I look myself in the mirror :cry: she didn't have to be so cruel! 

Sorry for the rant, but needed to let it out :cry:


----------



## Sooz

Pola you are beautiful. She's obviously a very jealous bitch of a woman!


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Sooz! I guess I´m very hormonal... but when my husband explained her how she could go to h.... I giggled... he can be politely rude! :haha:

I guess ordering pizza after blocking that woman wasn´t a good idea, either! :haha: :dohh:


----------



## Scottish

Aww pola ignore her she must be very jelious of you!!!

I am having a bad afternoon I have been crying my eyes out for the past hour :( I am a nurse and just finished a years contract (internship) and I applied for a job there (permanent) I had the interview last week. Anyway my boss knows I am pregnant and I had the I interview last week but she called today and said I didn't get it as I didn't answer one of the questions well and others did. I have experiance there and the other candidates don't! Anyway it has really upset me and kicked my confidence. I still do shifts there on the nurse bank and was working yesterday, all my colleagues were really hoping I get the job but I never and I don't know how to face the place when I have my next bank shift there :( I think my preggo hormones are making me feel worse. 

Sorry for the rant I need I get it of my chest to someone


----------



## Scottish

P.s sorry for my awful grammar I am on my phone and its not great to type fast on lol


----------



## lolpants

What a nasty piece of work his ex is!!! Just ignore her Pola, you are beautiful!

:hugs: Scottish, sorry to hear that you didn't get the job... if you think that they discriminated against you for being pregnant then you should complain!! 

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Scottish said:


> Aww pola ignore her she must be very jelious of you!!!
> 
> I am having a bad afternoon I have been crying my eyes out for the past hour :( I am a nurse and just finished a years contract (internship) and I applied for a job there (permanent) I had the interview last week. Anyway my boss knows I am pregnant and I had the I interview last week but she called today and said I didn't get it as I didn't answer one of the questions well and others did. I have experiance there and the other candidates don't! Anyway it has really upset me and kicked my confidence. I still do shifts there on the nurse bank and was working yesterday, all my colleagues were really hoping I get the job but I never and I don't know how to face the place when I have my next bank shift there :( I think my preggo hormones are making me feel worse.
> 
> Sorry for the rant I need I get it of my chest to someone

:hugs: well, they're missing a lot for not hiring you! :hugs: don't cry! :flower:

Can you apply somewhere else? :)


----------



## pola17

lolpants said:


> What a nasty piece of work his ex is!!! Just ignore her Pola, you are beautiful!
> 
> :hugs: Scottish, sorry to hear that you didn't get the job... if you think that they discriminated against you for being pregnant then you should complain!!
> 
> Lol xx

Thank you!!! :hugs:

I think I'll have a chocolate later today to cheer me up! :haha:


----------



## bella21

Pola you sure do have to deal with a lot of his exes ! I don't know how you do it! Im sorry she was such a bitch to you!! I'm glad DH stood up for you though :) 

Scottish Im sorry you didn't get the job :( I agree with lolpants if you think its because you're pregnant i would definitely say something !!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Good morning, girls!!!
> 
> Yesterday had quite a blue day. DH got a Skype phone call from an ex who wanted to "congratulate him", and he didn't turn on our camera and I was sitting next to me.
> She kept saying stuff like "don't tell be the fb chick is your wife! I hope your baby gets your looks, otherwise it's going to be ugly!". He insisted she doesn't know me, and trying to change her mind, he sent her a pic of me (my avatar pic) to get whatsapp, and when she received it, she bursted in laughter and said "I still don't get why you find THAT attractive. I find her very ugly". She repeated this 6 more times, and I went to our room to cry.
> He said back nasty things to her, and blocked her.
> 
> I still feel bad when I look myself in the mirror :cry: she didn't have to be so cruel!
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but needed to let it out :cry:

Right that is it, rolling up my sleeves :devil:, were does she live I will sort that mean horrible girl out GRRR you take no notice of her, sounds like she wants what you have and is sick and jealous cause she will never have it!! You hold your head high and forget about her :hugs: 

Borr so glad all is ok :happydance:


----------



## mac1979

Pola-I was bullied for my whole life in school (and still today by my brothers), was told I was ugly by my classmates everyday. It is hard but it is best just to try and let it go and move on with your life. You have the best guy for you and a baby on the way, you are winning. 

Scottish-Same thing happened to me at my old job. I applied for a position a level higher than I was. I had the licenses I needed (it was a brokerage firm), was essentially doing the job already, when my teammate asked how the search was going my manager said "We don't have any qualified applicants". I was livid and took it out on my teammates at my gym that night. I never grappled so well. 

All is good today so far. I am doing laundry and have to pack for a trip to Chicago this weekend (DH has another grappling tournament). I also have to give the dog a bath and take for a much needed long walk (it has been really cold and today is the last warmish day before getting even more snow).


----------



## pola17

bella21 said:


> Pola you sure do have to deal with a lot of his exes ! I don't know how you do it! Im sorry she was such a bitch to you!! I'm glad DH stood up for you though :)
> 
> Scottish Im sorry you didn't get the job :( I agree with lolpants if you think its because you're pregnant i would definitely say something !!

I know, right?? So far, 2 of his exes had messed up with me...
For the rest of you, Ill tell what happened..
When one of his ex found out, she said she felt sorry for me and the baby, because she wants to try it again with him :saywhat: and now, this other chick! :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Aww pola ignore her she must be very jelious of you!!!
> 
> I am having a bad afternoon I have been crying my eyes out for the past hour :( I am a nurse and just finished a years contract (internship) and I applied for a job there (permanent) I had the interview last week. Anyway my boss knows I am pregnant and I had the I interview last week but she called today and said I didn't get it as I didn't answer one of the questions well and others did. I have experiance there and the other candidates don't! Anyway it has really upset me and kicked my confidence. I still do shifts there on the nurse bank and was working yesterday, all my colleagues were really hoping I get the job but I never and I don't know how to face the place when I have my next bank shift there :( I think my preggo hormones are making me feel worse.
> 
> Sorry for the rant I need I get it of my chest to someone

So sorry :hugs: did she tell you which question you did not answer??


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning, girls!!!
> 
> Yesterday had quite a blue day. DH got a Skype phone call from an ex who wanted to "congratulate him", and he didn't turn on our camera and I was sitting next to me.
> She kept saying stuff like "don't tell be the fb chick is your wife! I hope your baby gets your looks, otherwise it's going to be ugly!". He insisted she doesn't know me, and trying to change her mind, he sent her a pic of me (my avatar pic) to get whatsapp, and when she received it, she bursted in laughter and said "I still don't get why you find THAT attractive. I find her very ugly". She repeated this 6 more times, and I went to our room to cry.
> He said back nasty things to her, and blocked her.
> 
> I still feel bad when I look myself in the mirror :cry: she didn't have to be so cruel!
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but needed to let it out :cry:
> 
> Right that is it, rolling up my sleeves :devil:, were does she live I will sort that mean horrible girl out GRRR you take no notice of her, sounds like she wants what you have and is sick and jealous cause she will never have it!! You hold your head high and forget about her :hugs:
> 
> Borr so glad all is ok :happydance:Click to expand...

lol, Celtic... she´s not THAT far from you, she´s in France! :haha:
What pisses me off, is that when DH dated her he told her he didn´t want something serious.. back then, she was a single mom and told him she wanted to get married a.s.a.p (they only dated for a month), and when he said no, she dissappeared.
She migrated illegally to France, met a french man, is now married, and has a second daughter....
When they dated, DH had just migrated to my country, and was financially in trouble, and she was asking yesterday if he was still poor and all... when he updated her, shestarted saying too bad that now that he´s having a good life he had to marry someone ugly, that he could have done better...
So now that he has money, he become someone attractive again??

He found a FB message from her from last year saying "I was SPYING your wife´s FB, and she looks pretty and very young".... then he told me on a skype call, she bitched about my age, because she´s even older than him!

Oh well... the world is full of idiots! :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning, girls!!!
> 
> Yesterday had quite a blue day. DH got a Skype phone call from an ex who wanted to "congratulate him", and he didn't turn on our camera and I was sitting next to me.
> She kept saying stuff like "don't tell be the fb chick is your wife! I hope your baby gets your looks, otherwise it's going to be ugly!". He insisted she doesn't know me, and trying to change her mind, he sent her a pic of me (my avatar pic) to get whatsapp, and when she received it, she bursted in laughter and said "I still don't get why you find THAT attractive. I find her very ugly". She repeated this 6 more times, and I went to our room to cry.
> He said back nasty things to her, and blocked her.
> 
> I still feel bad when I look myself in the mirror :cry: she didn't have to be so cruel!
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but needed to let it out :cry:
> 
> Right that is it, rolling up my sleeves :devil:, were does she live I will sort that mean horrible girl out GRRR you take no notice of her, sounds like she wants what you have and is sick and jealous cause she will never have it!! You hold your head high and forget about her :hugs:
> 
> Borr so glad all is ok :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> lol, Celtic... she´s not THAT far from you, she´s in France! :haha:
> What pisses me off, is that when DH dated her he told her he didn´t want something serious.. back then, she was a single mom and told him she wanted to get married a.s.a.p (they only dated for a month), and when he said no, she dissappeared.
> She migrated illegally to France, met a french man, is now married, and has a second daughter....
> When they dated, DH had just migrated to my country, and was financially in trouble, and she was asking yesterday if he was still poor and all... when he updated her, shestarted saying too bad that now that he´s having a good life he had to marry someone ugly, that he could have done better...
> So now that he has money, he become someone attractive again??
> 
> He found a FB message from her from last year saying "I was SPYING your wife´s FB, and she looks pretty and very young".... then he told me on a skype call, she bitched about my age, because she´s even older than him!
> 
> Oh well... the world is full of idiots! :(Click to expand...

France you say LOL only an hours flight from me! 


WOW she is some spanner and the cheek of her glad your DH blocked her good ridiance she must not be to happy with her own life she is bitter and twisted 

My DH had an ex who was a nightmare, I remember one night when we were going out about 5 months at this stage, but right in front of me she started telling him how much she loved him, how he broke her heart, claimed he cheated on her and on and on!! he went to the loo and she followed him, I was hopping mad but to me it was my DH who had to lay it out for her and tell her were she stood, if he did not then I would know if he was a keeper LOL well he did because 15 years later we are still together:happydance: 

but it was not the last time she tried it, one night she did it in front of her partner whom she was living with and my DH knew him well, all he could do was say sorry to him, luckily he was ok with it and took her drunk ass home :dohh: she has two kids now and my poor DH runs a mile if he seen her coming


----------



## Barhanita

Borr, I am happy everything is good.

Pola, please ignore it!!!

My bump for today.


----------



## setarei

scottish, that sucks about the job. I was in a similar situation once and it really stings. I hope you find a permanent position soon so you don't need to keep doing shifts there.

pola, you are NOT ugly. I actually didn't think your avatar was you, I figured it was a snapshot from an ad. You are definitely beautiful; especially your eyes. I hope you feel better now that you've had some pizza. This woman (and the other ex) seem not to be too happy to have lost him and stupidly think they can get him back by attacking you. I know it's hard with preggy hormones but I hope you can see how beautiful you are no matter what that b**ch is saying.


----------



## mac1979

Barhanita said:


> Borr, I am happy everything is good.
> 
> Pola, please ignore it!!!
> 
> My bump for today.

Cute, you look like you've popped more since your last pic. I hope you are doing better!


----------



## Scottish

Thanks guys I can't believe how down I feel about it but I guess I need to be positive and move on! She did give good feedback and told me what question and said the unit will be a loss without me which is nice but still not a job lol

I will continue to do bank shifts there to keep money coming in and see what fate brings me! At least I have this wee baba to look forward to 


Aww pola really it is so obvious all these ex's just want what u got and like others have said you are a beautiful lady and they know it lol

Lovely bump barhanita! You have really blossomed xx


----------



## pola17

Barhanita said:


> Borr, I am happy everything is good.
> 
> Pola, please ignore it!!!
> 
> My bump for today.

you look incredibly gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9: you look really good, and you´re having all the pregnancy glowing!! :D


----------



## pola17

setarei said:


> scottish, that sucks about the job. I was in a similar situation once and it really stings. I hope you find a permanent position soon so you don't need to keep doing shifts there.
> 
> pola, you are NOT ugly. I actually didn't think your avatar was you, I figured it was a snapshot from an ad. You are definitely beautiful; especially your eyes. I hope you feel better now that you've had some pizza. This woman (and the other ex) seem not to be too happy to have lost him and stupidly think they can get him back by attacking you. I know it's hard with preggy hormones but I hope you can see how beautiful you are no matter what that b**ch is saying.

:hugs: Thanks, seratei!! I actually took that pic while seated on the toilet! :rofl: I was bored, liked it, and instagramed it! :rofl: Im not joking, I was literally at the throne! :rofl:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> France you say LOL only an hours flight from me!
> 
> 
> WOW she is some spanner and the cheek of her glad your DH blocked her good ridiance she must not be to happy with her own life she is bitter and twisted
> 
> My DH had an ex who was a nightmare, I remember one night when we were going out about 5 months at this stage, but right in front of me she started telling him how much she loved him, how he broke her heart, claimed he cheated on her and on and on!! he went to the loo and she followed him, I was hopping mad but to me it was my DH who had to lay it out for her and tell her were she stood, if he did not then I would know if he was a keeper LOL well he did because 15 years later we are still together:happydance:
> 
> but it was not the last time she tried it, one night she did it in front of her partner whom she was living with and my DH knew him well, all he could do was say sorry to him, luckily he was ok with it and took her drunk ass home :dohh: she has two kids now and my poor DH runs a mile if he seen her coming

:dohh: wow, you also had to deal with crazy ex girlfriends! 
Does she lives close to you???!! :dohh:


----------



## pola17

Scottish said:


> Thanks guys I can't believe how down I feel about it but I guess I need to be positive and move on! She did give good feedback and told me what question and said the unit will be a loss without me which is nice but still not a job lol
> 
> I will continue to do bank shifts there to keep money coming in and see what fate brings me! At least I have this wee baba to look forward to
> 
> 
> Aww pola really it is so obvious all these ex's just want what u got and like others have said you are a beautiful lady and they know it lol
> 
> Lovely bump barhanita! You have really blossomed xx

:hugs: Thank you!! yeah, hormones at not helping me at all! :haha:
Just had my cheer up chocolate! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> France you say LOL only an hours flight from me!
> 
> 
> WOW she is some spanner and the cheek of her glad your DH blocked her good ridiance she must not be to happy with her own life she is bitter and twisted
> 
> My DH had an ex who was a nightmare, I remember one night when we were going out about 5 months at this stage, but right in front of me she started telling him how much she loved him, how he broke her heart, claimed he cheated on her and on and on!! he went to the loo and she followed him, I was hopping mad but to me it was my DH who had to lay it out for her and tell her were she stood, if he did not then I would know if he was a keeper LOL well he did because 15 years later we are still together:happydance:
> 
> but it was not the last time she tried it, one night she did it in front of her partner whom she was living with and my DH knew him well, all he could do was say sorry to him, luckily he was ok with it and took her drunk ass home :dohh: she has two kids now and my poor DH runs a mile if he seen her coming
> 
> :dohh: wow, you also had to deal with crazy ex girlfriends!
> Does she lives close to you???!! :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh I have LOL actually when we were at a friends 21 we had our first baby, I was sitting in one room chatting to friends and she was in the kitchen trying to talk my DH in to going off with her, so they could double up with DH best friend and another girl!!! Needles to say he came to me and we all left his friend and all, they were telling every one they were shocked!! He was like no way you mad one! he told me straight way, I guess I never felt I needed to worry about her as DH has proved who he loves Me <3 mad though!! 

She lives in Dublin about an hour away from us but we never see them any more :happydance:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> Oh I have LOL actually when we were at a friends 21 we had our first baby, I was sitting in one room chatting to friends and she was in the kitchen trying to talk my DH in to going off with her, so they could double up with DH best friend and another girl!!! Needles to say he came to me and we all left his friend and all, they were telling every one they were shocked!! He was like no way you mad one! he told me straight way, I guess I never felt I needed to worry about her as DH has proved who he loves Me <3 mad though!!
> 
> She lives in Dublin about an hour away from us but we never see them any more :happydance:

ugh, she´s not that far! :haha:
But yes, defenitely your DHis very direct, and that´s very helpful! :happydance:

Why do women like to destroy relationships? Never got that!! :shrug:


----------



## lolpants

Hehe Celtic, you booked your ticket to France yet?!? Hehe!

Can't believe I missed out on posting on page 666!! :(

Been out at OH folks for his Mums bday party.. I got dressed looked sideways in the mirror, and was like 'woah' .. My belly has popped - further out than my boobies, didn't go like that till last few weeks with Pheebs!

Attached a pic, but is funny angle!



Lol xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Wow sounds like alot has been going on! Haha

Pola like everyone else has said, don't worry about that pathetic girl, she is jealous of you and what you have. You are gorgeous! And wow you really made me laugh about the toilet pic :rofl:

Scottish sorry about the job..that's frustrating but there could be something better right around the corner. You never know. Hang in there :flower:

Barhanita you look great! :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Oh and lol I like your pic too! Your are looking great too! :)


----------



## pola17

Lolpants.... C-U-T-E bump!!! Looking great!!! I love your hair!!!

And thanks, Jolley!!!! :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Sooz, I just got to see your ballet video of your sweetie as my phone wouldn't let me watch. She is so cute!


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Hehe Celtic, you booked your ticket to France yet?!? Hehe!
> 
> Can't believe I missed out on posting on page 666!! :(
> 
> Been out at OH folks for his Mums bday party.. I got dressed looked sideways in the mirror, and was like 'woah' .. My belly has popped - further out than my boobies, didn't go like that till last few weeks with Pheebs!
> 
> Attached a pic, but is funny angle!
> 
> View attachment 578579
> 
> 
> Lol xx

I could do with a holiday :haha::haha: love France as well 

great bump picture :hugs: no mistaking its a preggo bump :happydance: might get brave enough to post mine, my poor tummy is worse for wear, I have a left over skin at the bottum so it does not have the nice round shape :nope: buit its popped out right under my boobs I feel huge lol 


I <3 all these bump pictures beautiful work :flower:


----------



## lolpants

A funny.... :thumbup:

BIRTH ORDER OF CHILDREN

1st baby: You begin wearing maternity clothes as soon as your doctor confirms your pregnancy.
2nd baby: You wear your regular clothes for as long as possible.
3rd baby: Your maternity clothes ARE your regular clothes.
_____________________________________________________
Preparing for the Birth:

1st baby: You practice your breathing religiously.
2nd baby: You don't bother because you remember that last time breathing didn't do a thing.
3rd baby: You ask for an epidural in your eighth month.
_____________________________________________________
The Layette:

1st baby: You pre-wash newborn's clothes, color coordinate them, and fold them neatly in the baby's little bureau.
2nd baby: You check to make sure that the clothes are clean and discard only the ones with the darkest stains.
3rd baby: Boys can wear pink, can't they?
_____________________________________________________
Worries:

1st baby: At the first sign of distress--a whimper, a frown--you pick up the baby.
2nd baby: You pick the baby up when her wails threaten to wake your firstborn.
3rd baby: You teach your three-year-old how to rewind the mechanical swing.
_____________________________________________________
Dummy:

1st baby: If the dummy falls on the floor, you put it away until you can go home and wash and boil it.
2nd baby: When the dummy falls on the floor, you squirt it off with some juice from the baby's bottle.
3rd baby: You wipe it off on your shirt and pop it back in.
______________________________________________________
Nappies:

1st baby: You change your baby's nappy every hour, whether they need it or not.
2nd baby: You change their nappy every two to three hours, if needed.
3rd baby: You try to change their nappy before others start to complain about the smell or you see it sagging to their knees.
_____________________________________________________
Activities:

1st baby: You take your infant to Baby Gymnastics, Baby Swing, and Baby Story Hour.
2nd baby: You take your infant to Baby Gymnastics.
3rd baby: You take your infant to the supermarket and the dry cleaner.
______________________________________________________
Going Out:

1st baby: The first time you leave your baby with a sitter, you call home five times.
2nd baby: Just before you walk out the door, you remember to leave a number where you can be reached.
3rd baby: You leave instructions for the sitter to call only if she sees blood.
_____________ ________________________________________
At Home:

1st baby: You spend a good bit of every day just gazing at the baby.
2nd baby: You spend a bit of everyday watching to be sure your older child isn't squeezing, poking, or hitting the baby.
3rd baby: You spend a little bit of every day hiding from the children.
______________________________________________________
Swallowing Coins:

1st child: When first child swallows a coin, you rush the child to the hospital and demand x-rays.
2nd child: When second child swallows a coin, you carefully watch for the coin to pass.
3rd child: When third child swallows a coin, you deduct it from his pocket money.
______________________________________________________


----------



## lolpants

Thanks for the compliments Ladies!

Still can't believe how pregnant I look!! I swear was in the last 10 weeks before I did with Phoebe!!?

Lol xx


----------



## onebumpplease

Lovely bumps, I have def changed shape, but it still looks like fat!


----------



## Angelmarie

Lol- fab bump! Love all these bump pictures! 

Why can't I have any sensible and healthy cravings?! My newest one is Nerds >_< I have practically demolished a huge box in about an hour. :dohh: I can't put them down!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Dragonfly

Handed mum mothers day present from the kids, you know you can get grandma cards now. I have a lack of money these days so it was small but cute and the kids loved it. Took it, Then on her way out "oh is this from you to?" looking shocked. Errm yes course it is. I dont have enough money to get you separate presents. Hate how she is so ungrateful and never satisfied. When I tried to talk about William all she does is interrupt and talk about my sister and tv shows. Then she was talking to Darren and I and I hgad to say something 4 times before she acknowledged and ignored me. I glad I didnt spend more in her, I cant afford it and it still wouldnt have been good enough anyway.


----------



## pola17

Morning, chicas!!

These last 2 days Ive felt waaaaay too normal! lol! Ive felt baby twice or 3 times, I just wish I could jump to the week I can start feeling baby all the time, so I won´t have to be so paranoid! :haha:

On bed rest days it was easier, as I feel more while laying, and at work Im seated on a desk! :haha:

Can´t wait for monday, it´s scan day! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

lol, lolpants... what you posted is hilarious... Im sure Ill be like that! :haha:


----------



## mac1979

This may sound weird, but is a dummy a pacifier?


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Lolpants, thats funny,seems very true. Although this is my first, I am the youngest of 3 and thinking of growing up they were definitely not very cautious with me so that holds to be very true haha.

Haha mac! I didn't even realize that, when I read it I read it as a dummy doll but didn't think anything of it lol. But it being a pacifier makes much more sense.

We received our co sleeper yesterday!! And are expecting our travel system to arrive today. We used our tax refund to pay for this stuff and the travel system was on sale so I decided to just go for it and get it now. My husband was so cute, he had to bring it inside since it was too heavy for me to pick up and he immediately opened the box and set it all up, then he had to take a picture of it and he texted it to all his family. I know which crib and dresser I want to get too, I'm just not sure if we should wait a little longer or just go for it since its a good price too. Anyone else gone shopping like me already? Haha.


----------



## Sooz

mac1979 said:


> This may sound weird, but is a dummy a pacifier?

Yes it is :flower:

OMG nerds! I could totally munch a pack of those. I love sour stuff when pregnant.


----------



## bella21

lol Mac I was thinking the same thing! I think it is ...had to read over it a couple times. I think its a US thing we don't use that word :shrug:

lolpants loved it! made me laugh .. thanks! :)

pola im glad you're feeling better! i can't wait to be able to feel baby move all the time too! its already making me nervous that i can't feel him/her all day long !

angelmarie- ahhh me too with the candy!!! sour patch kids, jolly ranchers (the crunchy and chewy kind mmmm), laffy taffys ! lol candy that i havnt touched since i was younger i think haha.


----------



## pola17

Rocknrollbaby, I didnt know what a co sleeper was, and now that I googled it, I want one!!!


----------



## pola17

Thanks bella!!! As Im close to the 18 week milestone, I expect to feel more... but I have an anterior placenta, so I might have to wait to feel something more! boohoo! :/


----------



## RockNRollBaby

They are pretty awesome! It will be useful for when the baby is small, as my plan is to have the baby sleep next to me in the co sleeper until they get too big for it, and then we'll put them in the crib in there room.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Lolpants loved the post! Haha :haha:

Pola glad your feeling good! I can't wait to feel movement either!:thumbup:

I love sour candy! I found some really good candy yesterday, it's called war heads sour gummys. Love them! 

I'm 17 weeks today!:happydance:

Any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## pola17

Im REALLY considering getting one, rocknroll! so, so cool!

And thanks, Jolley! Happy 17th week!! woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Oh and Pola yay for your scan on Monday! :happydance: just a few more days!! I have one Thursday and I can't wait! :wacko::haha:


----------



## pola17

Me too!!! :happydance: I hope LO let us see if it´s a she or he :haha:


----------



## mac1979

I have to wait 13 days for my next ultrasound. :growlmad:


----------



## JenzyKY

My ultrasound is in exactly 2 weeks from this hour. Haha

Starting last night if I gently push in where I felt movement, he has kicked my fingers!

I think I am starting to get Braxton Hicks. I can feel my uterus get hard briefly and it is mildly uncomfortable. Is that normal?


----------



## lolpants

Lots of scans over next couple of weeks, gonna be exciting finding ou what teams you are all on!! :)

Mine is 18th March, week Monday- will be 4th scan I've had!! (crazy) But won't see baby again now till s/he's in my arms!! 

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Ooo just seen I'm 19 weeks/mango! :happydance:


Lol xx


----------



## mama d

lolpants said:


> Lots of scans over next couple of weeks, gonna be exciting finding ou what teams you are all on!! :)
> 
> Mine is 18th March, week Monday- will be 4th scan I've had!! (crazy) But won't see baby again now till s/he's in my arms!!
> 
> Lol xx

Mine is the 18th, too! I've been counting the days for what seems like ages!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

My scan is on Tuesday!


----------



## onebumpplease

I'm 18th too! Can't wait....


----------



## setarei

@Jenzy, I had the same thing and asked my OB. He said that they are called uterine contractions because braxton hicks is only for after 20 weeks or so. Basically same thing but different name. I had heard you can have them as early ast 16 weeks though so I'm not sure if my OB is right. Either way he said it's normal.

I'm so gonna get a cosleeper as well, just makes things easier to work with. I'm probably gonna go with: https://www.amazon.com/Summer-Infan...TF8&colid=3IAD1K6F6W2XA&coliid=I1TBV6Y7BWAONK. Has anyone used it?


----------



## Barhanita

Mine is on 13th. I will learn the gender!!

My 2nd round of genetic blood results, and all the risks are even lower now! Hoping for all good results from the ultrasound in 5 days. 

Also, cannot wait to start feeling the baby.


----------



## bella21

setarei said:


> @Jenzy, I had the same thing and asked my OB. He said that they are called uterine contractions because braxton hicks is only for after 20 weeks or so. Basically same thing but different name. I had heard you can have them as early ast 16 weeks though so I'm not sure if my OB is right. Either way he said it's normal.
> 
> I'm so gonna get a cosleeper as well, just makes things easier to work with. I'm probably gonna go with: https://www.amazon.com/Summer-Infan...TF8&colid=3IAD1K6F6W2XA&coliid=I1TBV6Y7BWAONK. Has anyone used it?

setarei are they normal or anything to worry about? I've been feeling it too but it seems to be moreso above my belly button area ...babys not even up there yet?


----------



## bella21

yayy for all the scans coming up!!! i have to wait until april 1st...hmphh!! APRIL FOOLS DAY! they better not trick me :rofl:


----------



## setarei

@bella; My doctor said that as long as they are uncomfortable (up to a little painful) and aren't happening more than 4-6 times in an hour then it's nothing to worry about, but I'd recommend mentioning it to your doctor in case they want to do an extra check on you.


----------



## bella21

thanks setarei good to know! ill definitely mention it just to be safe :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

I started getting bh last week as well, they're not at all painful by my tummy goes very hard for about thirty seconds or so. They started at 22 weeks with Paige so I wasn't surprised.

My scan is Thursday!


----------



## Dragonfly

5th april mines ages away


----------



## CelticNiamh

I had BH very early on my 3rd baby that was a very crampy pregnancy I have noticed the odd few this time all ready if they are bothering you make sure your drinking plenty of fluids as that can make them seem worse and then ring your doctor :thumbup:

Only 1 week to my scan this day next week I will be well on my way to my gender scan :happydance::happydance: so excited do not know how I will last the week :dohh:

Its my little boys 2nd Birthday today :happydance: can not believe it really were has time gone, to quick really!! he is such a funny little boy, he was asking for something from the fridge and I assumed it was the sweets or little cakes he was after!!! Nope it was pickled cornichons :haha: one in each hand and off he goes saying Thank you <3 very cute


----------



## lolpants

Thats mad how long you have to wait DF, seeming you're only due the day after me!?

Setarai, how does the co sleeper work? Does it go on the bed? Never seen one before?

Mothers day here tomorrow, and I'll be waking up alone as Pheebs with her Dad and I am at work all day :( Won't see her till about 8pm tonight and she'll prob be asleep or go to bed soon after :( Next year should be a better one for me!? 

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Aww Happy Birthday to your lil one Celtic!! I sometimes wonder if my Daughter is related to me.. if I ever offer her a treat she says 'no thank you Mummy', she would much rather have fruit (which is a good thing of course!)

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Thats mad how long you have to wait DF, seeming you're only due the day after me!?
> 
> Setarai, how does the co sleeper work? Does it go on the bed? Never seen one before?
> 
> Mothers day here tomorrow, and I'll be waking up alone as Pheebs with her Dad and I am at work all day :( Won't see her till about 8pm tonight and she'll prob be asleep or go to bed soon after :( Next year should be a better one for me!?
> 
> Lol xx

Happy Mothers day :hugs: make the most of it today


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Aww Happy Birthday to your lil one Celtic!! I sometimes wonder if my Daughter is related to me.. if I ever offer her a treat she says 'no thank you Mummy', she would much rather have fruit (which is a good thing of course!)
> 
> Lol xx

That is brilliant may she stay that way now, my daughter has a very sweet tooth, she takes the sugar and hides and eats it!! she is good at brushing her teeth but I still worry about them!! 
it is great when they love fruit, I spend a fotune on it as all of mine love it as well :flower:


----------



## mac1979

For those of you who have travelled, do you get swollen easier? I was on a plane for only an hour yesterday and my wedding ring left an indent on my finger, it never has before.


----------



## pola17

Celtic- happy birthday for your LO!!!! :happydance:

Mac-about 3 weeks ago I flew to my hometown (45 minutes) and I was ok! I guess as each pregnancy is different, this can be normal! Before flying, I read online some girls did get swollen. 
In 3 weeks I'll be on a 3:35 minutes flight to the US, so I'll let you know how it goes! :thumbup:


2 more days until next scan! :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Celtic- happy birthday for your LO!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Mac-about 3 weeks ago I flew to my hometown (45 minutes) and I was ok! I guess as each pregnancy is different, this can be normal! Before flying, I read online some girls did get swollen.
> In 3 weeks I'll be on a 3:35 minutes flight to the US, so I'll let you know how it goes! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 2 more days until next scan! :happydance:

Thank you :flower:

Exciting:happydance: I am changing my guess for you from Girl to Boy :flower: 

Mac when I was 27 weeks I few to Australia and had a lot swelling in my feet in the first half of our flight, so painful but a walk around and a shower and I got some cooling gel in the airport for the next 10 hour flight.


----------



## setarei

@lolpants, it can be used in the bed but most of the reviews I've read say that it will tip a little with a regular mattress so it's not great at being in the bed. I'm planning on using it next to the bed so that doesn't bother me. It has little feet so that it can stand on most surfaces.


----------



## Beemama321

RockNRollBaby said:


> Lolpants, thats funny,seems very true. Although this is my first, I am the youngest of 3 and thinking of growing up they were definitely not very cautious with me so that holds to be very true haha.
> 
> Haha mac! I didn't even realize that, when I read it I read it as a dummy doll but didn't think anything of it lol. But it being a pacifier makes much more sense.
> 
> We received our co sleeper yesterday!! And are expecting our travel system to arrive today. We used our tax refund to pay for this stuff and the travel system was on sale so I decided to just go for it and get it now. My husband was so cute, he had to bring it inside since it was too heavy for me to pick up and he immediately opened the box and set it all up, then he had to take a picture of it and he texted it to all his family. I know which crib and dresser I want to get too, I'm just not sure if we should wait a little longer or just go for it since its a good price too. Anyone else gone shopping like me already? Haha.

We started shopping too!! We bought almost everything for the nursery just need to paint and put it all together!! So excited!


----------



## JenzyKY

We ordered our crib today and picked up the dresser. Getting somewhere!


----------



## lolpants

I am so different this time, not bought anything!! I have lots already from Phoebe like monitors, breast pump, steriliser, moses basket (but getting new mattress and sheets)

As we're team yellow I've not bought any clothes, was thinking of getting 1 boy and 1 girl outfit that I love, so I don't have to put them in grey or just white straight away?

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Happy Mother's Day to all you mothers and mothers to be :) xxx


----------



## Sooz

Lol we're the same, nothing except nappies purchased yet. With DD we went and purchased her going home outfit straight after our twenty week scan. I'd like to do that again but our scan is at 5pm this time! :dohh:


----------



## Scottish

I haven't bought one thing yet either! I am still deciding I what type of pram/pushchair to get I just don't know what would be best! I keep changing my mind lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

Happy Mothers day :hugs:

I do not need to buy much this time, I have my cradle, double buggy, I will get some new sheets and blankets and have my eye on one of these https://www.mothercare.ie/tiny-love-3-in-1-rocker-napper.html 
I will need a few new baby clothes for the hospital and if baby is a boy I will need very little in 0 to 3 months clothes. ''IF'' big if, baby is a girl, I will need loads of clothes I have nothing left from my DD only one or two things LOL 

I am going to make a few things as well, I started to make the baby a blanket kinda all boy colours, here is what I have done so far :flower:
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1362915604379.png
File size: 276.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lolpants

Cute blanket! Wish I could do things like that!!

I am going with a maxi cosi car seat and a quinny zapp frame with adapters.. then will move on to a pushchair when baby is 6 months plus.. Not having a massive travel system again!! Plus Phoebe doesn't walk all the time yet so will be using my baby carrier from before :)

Happy Mothers day all!!! :kiss:
Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Happy mothers' day, girls!
In Ecuador we celebrate it the same day as in the US (in may)

A flower for all of you! :flower:


----------



## Crystal5483

I really need to learn how to crochet!


----------



## Crystal5483

Happy Mothers Day from the US!


----------



## CelticNiamh

I leant from YouTube video's :) some great tutorial on learnibg to Crochet :)


----------



## Barhanita

Happy Mothers Day for those, who are in Britain! 

The only two things I bought so far, were a miracle blanket and a diaper bag. But they were super cheap.. But I've started to put a registry together.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hi ladies I'm back from my trip, I hope you are all doing well :hugs: 

Happy mother's day to all those in Britain!! 

I have started to feel baby this week for sure and it's the best feeling :)


----------



## amethyst77

Barhanita said:


> Happy Mothers Day for those, who are in Britain!
> 
> The only two things I bought so far, were a miracle blanket and a diaper bag. But they were super cheap.. But I've started to put a registry together.

What's a miracle blanket?



borr.dg.baby said:


> Hi ladies I'm back from my trip, I hope you are all doing well :hugs:
> 
> Happy mother's day to all those in Britain!!
> 
> I have started to feel baby this week for sure and it's the best feeling :)

Yay to feeling baby :) 
Hope you had a fab trip.

Happy Mother's Day to all the UK mummies to be :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Thats fab news Borr!! :) :happydance:
Makes it all feel so real hey!?

Lol xx


----------



## onebumpplease

Can't wait to know its baby I can feel. Getting anxious about how long its taking :wacko:


----------



## lolpants

onebumpplease said:


> Can't wait to know its baby I can feel. Getting anxious about how long its taking :wacko:

I was a good 20-21 weeks till I felt my 1st baby moving, it will happen :flower:

Good luck for your scan tomorrow *Pola *:thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## Barhanita

Miracle blanket it a swaddle blanket that everyone highly recommends. https://www.miracleblanket.com/

Pola, good luck with the u/s!!


----------



## pola17

Thanks, chicas!! :happydance:

Hope all goes well tomorrow, as it is the famous anatomy scan! :dohh: and hopefully LO will let us watch "the happy parts" :haha:

Baharnita, that miracle blanket sounds like a great plan... Ill ch-ch-ch-check it out! :thumbup:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Good luck on your scan tomorrow Pola! I'm excited for you!:happydance:


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Jolley! Im nervous and excited at the same time! :wacko: 
Made some bread pudding to not feel THAT nervous anymore! :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good luck tomorrow Pola! I hope you see the goods, or lack of lol



19 week bump! :)


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Lily! 

As usual, you're rocking that bump! :)


----------



## readynwilling

Hi girls!

Just got home from our trip. Was a good time! 4 days until my 20 week scan. i took a 19 week bump pic:
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/_DSC0562_zps68c01a71.jpg

I had a TON to read (skim sorry LOL) so let me know if i missed any gender annoucments!!!!!!!!

LOLpants - im glad to hear the first round of tests came back ok!!

Off to use my doppler... i spent so much time last week worrying about this baby for some reason :(


----------



## pola17

How was your vacations, ready??? Your bump is looking great! It looks warm where you were!

Good luck on your scan! :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Here's my 18 and 6 bump! Sorry it is in the bathroom! I feel like I have grown a lot this week. I feel a bit like stretch armstrong. :haha: I caught the baby kicking on the outside again. :cloud9:

Jealous of the cruise!!
 



Attached Files:







18.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Barhanita

Girls, you look great!!!

I started feeling baby move today.


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay Bar for movement! It's the best!


----------



## Sooz

Lovely bumps ladies. Glad to see the second timers all look a similar size to me. :haha:

Good luck with your scan today pola!

Ready Im sure at least one more boy has been announced but can't remember whose, sorry.

My DH felt limpet kick clearly last night. So awesome! :dance:


----------



## Scottish

ohh i am so excited to hear the results of all your scans! good luck everyone. i have 9 days till mine! oh its been a horrendous count down to it taking soooooooooo long lol

I have a sick DD today shes got a sickness bug and came home from school on friday and was sick all that night and still not quite right so having today of school. i had to call work sick to stay with her.

Its snowy here! i couldnt believe the snow we had last night! i really want some heat and sun :( your bump pic looks amazing with the view ready! and borr your bump is really blossoming :) xx


----------



## lolpants

Lovely bumps Ladies!

Glad you had a nice holiday Ready!

When I saw the extra boy on the header, I thought Pola had been scanned! 

Fab you're feeling movement Barhantia! 

It's supposed to snow here today :( Hope not! Have lots planned! (delayed Mother Day celebrations!) 

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Great bumps ready and jenzy! You are both looking great! I am glad you had a great time ready! 

That's so great that you are feeling movement barhanita!! :wohoo:

I think my movement I had been feeling was really gas or something else. I used my doppler yesterday and I find baby right next to my pubic bone but the "movement" I had been feeling is right next to my belly button, so I don't think it's possible that was baby... O well, I will continue waiting I guess :(


----------



## mac1979

10 days until my ultrasound...so excited to know what flavor I have baking inside me. Headed back home today. Chicago was rainy but not bad but I am heading back to about 6 inches of snow...not good. I can't wait until I can feel my baby move on a regular basis. Now I keep poking at my bump trying to figure out if I can tell where the baby is. Sometimes it feels harder in one spot than the rest. I keep wondering if I am pushing at little nub when I do.


----------



## readynwilling

the extra boy was hopefulcookie... its still a maybe but i can always change if need be.

Cruise was good. Day at disney was awesome... the last 2 days were really rough. they were both sea days, and the swells were 20feet. so we pretty much lived in our cabin. I spent most of the last day throwing up :( and i have not gotten motion sickness before (this was our 4th cruise and one we sailed around a hurricane :wacko: ). we were all very ready to come home tho!

DH and i are both experiencing a bit of landsickness... where your body still tries to compensate for the rocking of the boat but you aren't actually rocking. kinda feels like when you have the spins when you drink to much LOL


----------



## pola17

Lol, ready, we don't know sex of the baby, yet! I think that boy's is Hopeful's!!

7 more hours for our scan... Hope we can find out today! :)


----------



## more babies

Haven't posted lately but have been trying to get caught up on everything... anyways just wanted to update real quick... we had our scan done today and found out we are team :blue: !!!!! Honestly can't believe we are going to get our little boy after all! Just never thought it was going to happen for us. :cloud9:

Hope everyone else is doing well and good luck to anyone else who has scans coming up!!


----------



## pola17

Yay for the baby boy, more babies!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sooz

Congratulations morebabies!


----------



## wannabeprego

DH and I did our gender reveal shots today outside in our backyard with the balloons. We decided to post the news of the gender of our twins by doing a cute photo with pink and blue balloons depending on the genders. I posted some of my favorite shots in my journal if anyone wants to check out the pics. Of course we don't know the genders yet and we are hoping to find out today in our afternoon OB appointment. 

Here is a link to my journal.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...xt-ob-appoint-03-11-13-a-67.html#post25989909


----------



## wannabeprego

more babies said:


> Haven't posted lately but have been trying to get caught up on everything... anyways just wanted to update real quick... we had our scan done today and found out we are team :blue: !!!!! Honestly can't believe we are going to get our little boy after all! Just never thought it was going to happen for us. :cloud9:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well and good luck to anyone else who has scans coming up!!

Congrats on being team blue!!! :thumbup:

https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/hearnec/Smilies/congrats3.gif


----------



## pola17

Adorable pics, wannabepreggo!!! :) You and your DH look adorable! 
When will you know the sex of your babies? :)


----------



## readynwilling

cute photo's wannabe!!


----------



## wannabeprego

pola17 said:


> Adorable pics, wannabepreggo!!! :) You and your DH look adorable!
> When will you know the sex of your babies? :)

Thanks for the compliment on our pictures!! :flower:
If we don't find out in my regular OB appointment this afternoon at 2:15 then we will for sure find out at my level 2 ultrasound on Friday afternoon. :thumbup: I am just not totally sure if they will do an ultrasound today at my regular OB appointment or not. I sure hope they do because I can't wait to find out the genders!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## more babies

Wannabe that's a great idea for a gender reveal! Those pictures look so good!!


----------



## pola17

I can´t wait to know what you´re expecting, wannabe!! Update us as soon as your OB appointment is done! woohoo! :)


----------



## lolpants

Love your new avatar Ready! My DD is a massive fan of Minnie Mouse, and loved meeting her at EuroDisney :) 
I know about the motion / land sickness, I had it when I went on a cruise back in 2008. Had to cling on to the sides whilst walking around a souvenir shop in our 1st stop!! Got used to it by the end of the 2 weeks :thumbup:

Congrats on team blue Maybe!

Good luck and can't wait for updates Wannabe & Pola :hugs:

The photos are a fab idea Wannabe :thumbup:

Maybe I was just predicting the future Pola ;) :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

we´ll see... we´ll see! :winkwink:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Cute pictures wannabe!! I hope you get to find out today! :)

Congrats on the boy more babies!! :)


----------



## Scottish

Lovely gender reveal pics wannabe! Love them :)

Congrats on the blue bump more babies woop :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

whoo hoo so excited to find out genders later :happydance::happydance: 

Pola = boy
Wannabe girl & boy hope you find out today :thumbup:

well I having a wee guess any way :happydance: 


Congrats on the blue bump Morebabies


----------



## Beemama321

Yay for more gender reveals!!! Our huge level 2 scan is tomorrow!!! My husband and I have been counting down the days, hours, and minutes. I think it's so cute he's this excited :cloud9:

On another note, today is the 9 year anniversary of my first husband's passing. I can't believe how much time has passed and where I am today. Nearing 5 years of marriage to my current hubby, two beautiful sons who fulfill my life in every way, and 19 weeks pregnant today with our twins. Life works in mysterious ways!


----------



## lolpants

Beemama321 said:


> Yay for more gender reveals!!! Our huge level 2 scan is tomorrow!!! My husband and I have been counting down the days, hours, and minutes. I think it's so cute he's this excited :cloud9:
> 
> On another note, today is the 9 year anniversary of my first husband's passing. I can't believe how much time has passed and where I am today. Nearing 5 years of marriage to my current hubby, two beautiful sons who fulfill my life in every way, and 19 weeks pregnant today with our twins. Life works in mysterious ways!

Good luck for tomorrow :thumbup: You hoping for team pink?

Thanks for sharing that story, it must have been so hard for you and I bet you felt like you would never move on. So lovely to see that you are so happy now :flower:

I noticed on your sig it says chemo after your Husbands details, sorry to hear that you are going through this, hope it works wonders for him :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

lol Celtic, Ill take it as your last minute´s gender guess! :happydance:
2 more hours until scan............ Bought myself a BIG bottle of very sweet apple juice (snapple) and a BIG chocolate bar... for emergencies! :rofl:

Can´t wait to update you whether we´re team pink or blue! :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> lol Celtic, Ill take it as your last minute´s gender guess! :happydance:
> 2 more hours until scan............ Bought myself a BIG bottle of very sweet apple juice (snapple) and a BIG chocolate bar... for emergencies! :rofl:
> 
> Can´t wait to update you whether we´re team pink or blue! :thumbup:

I changed my mind the other day :blush: LOL cannot wait, it will be amazing regardless :happydance: pink or blue it&#8217;s all good :happydance:

Beemama :hugs: so glad you have found happiness after such a loss :flower:

Anyone else have raging hormones!!! I have gone from laid back relaxed to raging headcase in minutes and MS is back :( feeling so sick the last two days meh


----------



## pola17

Crap... 1 hour and a half until scan........ Can you tell I´m nervous? :haha:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Pola I'm so excited for you! I can't wait to hear what your having....I think I guessed girl awhile ago. I'm gonna be the same way on Wednesday. Our scan is at 2 so I'm gonna be going crazy all day.
Congrats on all the blue bumps. Catching up with the pink ones.

I've felt the baby move a little bit but only when I'm sitting all squished and I hold very still for like an hour. Can't wait to just be doing something and feel little one move around.


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Crap... 1 hour and a half until scan........ Can you tell I´m nervous? :haha:

OOOH I will be as well for mine!! I am not moving till you share ask for a potty shot I wana see LOL 

Now funny question for you! but do you know when you OV and how close to it you BD :winkwink: I ask because some people try to sway and the rule is the closer to OV leans towards boy and the further away leans towards girl not always correct as it does depend on Hubby sperm count, a higher one produces more male sperm apparently but it helps make a guess for gender :flower:

I know can you tell I tried that once or twice :blush: it did work for getting my DD after 3 boys :thumbup


----------



## borr.dg.baby

That theory worked for me too! I didn't BD on O day, just the day before and the day after too.


----------



## pola17

Mattsgirl said:


> Pola I'm so excited for you! I can't wait to hear what your having....I think I guessed girl awhile ago. I'm gonna be the same way on Wednesday. Our scan is at 2 so I'm gonna be going crazy all day.
> Congrats on all the blue bumps. Catching up with the pink ones.
> 
> I've felt the baby move a little bit but only when I'm sitting all squished and I hold very still for like an hour. Can't wait to just be doing something and feel little one move around.

is your scan on wednesday????!! :happydance: please, update me!!!
I can´t believe how far we´ve gone, Mattsgirl! We were on the long cycles buddies thread, and here we are! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Crap... 1 hour and a half until scan........ Can you tell I´m nervous? :haha:
> 
> OOOH I will be as well for mine!! I am not moving till you share ask for a potty shot I wana see LOL
> 
> Now funny question for you! but do you know when you OV and how close to it you BD :winkwink: I ask because some people try to sway and the rule is the closer to OV leans towards boy and the further away leans towards girl not always correct as it does depend on Hubby sperm count, a higher one produces more male sperm apparently but it helps make a guess for gender :flower:
> 
> I know can you tell I tried that once or twice :blush: it did work for getting my DD after 3 boys :thumbupClick to expand...

Let´s see if the theory applies for me... Last time DH and I :sex: before OV day, was 2 days prior... so let´s see! :winkwink:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Crap... 1 hour and a half until scan........ Can you tell I´m nervous? :haha:
> 
> OOOH I will be as well for mine!! I am not moving till you share ask for a potty shot I wana see LOL
> 
> Now funny question for you! but do you know when you OV and how close to it you BD :winkwink: I ask because some people try to sway and the rule is the closer to OV leans towards boy and the further away leans towards girl not always correct as it does depend on Hubby sperm count, a higher one produces more male sperm apparently but it helps make a guess for gender :flower:
> 
> I know can you tell I tried that once or twice :blush: it did work for getting my DD after 3 boys :thumbupClick to expand...
> 
> Let´s see if the theory applies for me... Last time DH and I :sex: before OV day, was 2 days prior... so let´s see! :winkwink:Click to expand...

well if that was me!! I would be saying 100% boy LOL I got my DD from BD 5 days before OV :dohh: I do not know when I OV this time could be just right before or a few days before hand LOL my DH has a high count so thats why I have 4 lovely boys :thumbup: 

Borr I have heard some people swear by BD after O to get a girl at the time I was TCC for my 4th I did think about trying it, but ws not sure I time it right


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I though it you BD before O you get girl, because boy sperm is faster but girl sperm lives longer? This is confusing lol


----------



## pola17

I´m confused now, as well! :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

yeah i was pretty sure that if you DTD before O its more likely a girl and the day of or day after a boy, as boy spermy's swim faster but die sooner.


----------



## Mattsgirl

pola17 said:


> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Pola I'm so excited for you! I can't wait to hear what your having....I think I guessed girl awhile ago. I'm gonna be the same way on Wednesday. Our scan is at 2 so I'm gonna be going crazy all day.
> Congrats on all the blue bumps. Catching up with the pink ones.
> 
> I've felt the baby move a little bit but only when I'm sitting all squished and I hold very still for like an hour. Can't wait to just be doing something and feel little one move around.
> 
> is your scan on wednesday????!! :happydance: please, update me!!!
> I can´t believe how far we´ve gone, Mattsgirl! We were on the long cycles buddies thread, and here we are! :hugs:Click to expand...

I know it's insane!! We joined that thread in May of 2012 and now we're 2 weeks away from the half way point. In no time at all we're gonna be holding our little ones. Still think its funny that we got our BFP'S on the same day.
I will update this thread as soon as I find out on Wednesday.


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> I though it you BD before O you get girl, because boy sperm is faster but girl sperm lives longer? This is confusing lol

I know its called the https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Gender-Selection-The-Shettles-Method.html

The idea behind the Shettles Method of sex selection is based on the premise that the X and Y chromosome carrying sperm have different characteristics and that under different circumstances either X- or Y-chromosome-carrying sperm will be more likely to fertilize the egg.

The Y-chromosome-carrying sperm are said to:

be faster and smaller than the X-chromosome carrying sperm.
die faster than the X-chromosome-carrying sperm.

The X-chromosome-carrying sperm are said to:

be slower than the Y-chromosome carrying sperm.
be better able to withstand the acidic cervical environment before fertile cervical fluid is produced.

Based on these premises, according to Shettles, you can time intercourse, choose a sexual position that favors conception of your preferred sex and influence the reproductive environment to increase the likelihood of conceiving your preferred sex. These are the suggestions from Dr. Shettles:

To Get A Boy (According to Shettles):

Time intercourse as close to ovulation as possible: The idea is that since the Y-chromosome sperm are faster than the X-chromosome sperm, there will be more Y-chromosome sperm who reach the egg, making it more likely that a Y-chromosome carrying sperm will fertilize the egg.
Abstain from intercourse for four to five days prior to ovulation. Have intercourse only just at the time of ovulation and just before.
Have intercourse that allows for deep penetration. Shettles recommends rear-entry (aka, doggy-style). The idea is that the sperm will be deposited closer to the cervix where cervical fluid is most friendly to the Y-chromosome sperm and where the boy sperm are more likely to survive since there is less distance to travel.
Men avoid tight clothes: heat kills off both types of sperm, but will kill off the less protected, smaller Y-chromosome sperm faster, according to Shettles.
Women have an orgasm: According to Shettles, female orgasm increases the alkaline secretions in the vagina that are favorable to the Y-chromosome carrying sperm. Shettles recommends having an orgasm before or at the same time as the male partner.

To Get a Girl (According to Shettles):

Have intercourse 2-3 days before ovulation and avoid intercourse just before ovulation until 2 days after ovulation and when you have peak cervical fluid: The idea is that when you have sex a few days before ovulation, only the X-chromosome girl sperm will be left in the female reproductive tract waiting to fertilize the egg when it is released.
Have intercourse with shallow penetration: Shettles recommends missionary positionor any position that will deposit the sperm slightly away from the cervix, giving advantage to the longer living, but slower X-chromosome-carrying sperm.
Women avoid orgasm: Shettles suggests women avoid orgasm because it makes the vaginal environment more alkaline, and less acidic and is disadvantageous to the X-chromosome girl sperm.

If you are taking longer than expected to conceive, it is generally not recommended to attempt any kind of sex selection as it can increase the time it takes to conceive. 

for me because of DH high sperm count bd 3 days before o gives me a boy every time


----------



## JolleyGirl86

More babies congrats on the boy!! :happydance:

Can't wait to find out how Polas scan goes!

Scan on Thursday...I'm so impatient haha I can't wait!! :D

This week is exciting, a few will be finding out what team they're on! :happydance:


----------



## mac1979

I can't figure out whether I am having a boy or girl based on my ovulation. It is kind of a crap shoot for me. I know I ovulated on 11/11 which was 7th anniversary of DH's stroke. Around that time he gets really, well, ummmm...energetic. Anyway is was like every day for 5 days straight before and after O, sometimes twice a day (TMI, I now). So there is no telling which sperm met the egg.


----------



## Sooz

My friend and I both DTD before ov and got girls. This time we DTD before and on so it could go either way.

So exciting waiting on these scans!


----------



## Scottish

The theory of when bd occurred will be interesting! I bd day before and day of ov (i think maybe day after as well) so could go either way for me to lol


----------



## pola17

Mattsgirl said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Pola I'm so excited for you! I can't wait to hear what your having....I think I guessed girl awhile ago. I'm gonna be the same way on Wednesday. Our scan is at 2 so I'm gonna be going crazy all day.
> Congrats on all the blue bumps. Catching up with the pink ones.
> 
> I've felt the baby move a little bit but only when I'm sitting all squished and I hold very still for like an hour. Can't wait to just be doing something and feel little one move around.
> 
> is your scan on wednesday????!! :happydance: please, update me!!!
> I can´t believe how far we´ve gone, Mattsgirl! We were on the long cycles buddies thread, and here we are! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know it's insane!! We joined that thread in May of 2012 and now we're 2 weeks away from the half way point. In no time at all we're gonna be holding our little ones. Still think its funny that we got our BFP'S on the same day.
> I will update this thread as soon as I find out on Wednesday.Click to expand...

That was definitely the best part! (BFPs on the same day!)

They're calling me any time. Finished the whole snapples' bottle, and I wanna pee already!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Pola I'm so excited for you! I can't wait to hear what your having....I think I guessed girl awhile ago. I'm gonna be the same way on Wednesday. Our scan is at 2 so I'm gonna be going crazy all day.
> Congrats on all the blue bumps. Catching up with the pink ones.
> 
> I've felt the baby move a little bit but only when I'm sitting all squished and I hold very still for like an hour. Can't wait to just be doing something and feel little one move around.
> 
> is your scan on wednesday????!! :happydance: please, update me!!!
> I can´t believe how far we´ve gone, Mattsgirl! We were on the long cycles buddies thread, and here we are! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know it's insane!! We joined that thread in May of 2012 and now we're 2 weeks away from the half way point. In no time at all we're gonna be holding our little ones. Still think its funny that we got our BFP'S on the same day.
> I will update this thread as soon as I find out on Wednesday.Click to expand...
> 
> That was definitely the best part! (BFPs on the same day!)
> 
> They're calling me any time. Finished the whole snapples' bottle, and I wanna pee already!Click to expand...

Go pee LOL you do not need to have a full bladder any more (I think)


----------



## lolpants

oo exciting Pola!! 

I think I'm extra excited cos I'm team yellow this time :)
Gonna be a fab couple of weeks finding out what colour all your bumps are :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Mattsgirl

Yea I was told that I don't have to have a full bladder for this scan either. But I might drink a glass of water just in case.


----------



## readynwilling

i was told no need to drink the water for my 20 week'r either :hugs: snapple is a good idea tho - will keep that in mind.. or i might do a iced vanilla latte LOL


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I have done chocolate milk for all my scans and it seems to work perfectly! :)


----------



## onebumpplease

Its nearly my bed time, hope I'm still up when you update Pola :happydance:


----------



## pola17

They requested a full blader because they needed to measure my cervix to see if that was the cause of last time's cramps!

But all is good, healthy baby, it gives the impression placenta might be previa, but asked me to not worry, and we're............ *drum roll*















Team blue!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Scottish

Yay I got butterfly's when I seem u posted lol! Congrats Am so happy everything is great :) xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> They requested a full blader because they needed to measure my cervix to see if that was the cause of last time's cramps!
> 
> But all is good, healthy baby, it gives the impression placenta might be previa, but asked me to not worry, and we're............ *drum roll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team blue!!!! :happydance:


Whoo Hoo :happydance::happydance: delighted for you :hugs: thats brilliant :hugs:


----------



## twinkletots

Yay pola!! A baby boy pola to love is coming your way.
Bet you have a big smile right now. Congrats!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Great news 
:happydance:
Congrats!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Glad to hear baby is healthy! Congratulations again!


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats!!


----------



## stargazer01

I know it is late, but do you ladies mind if I join in? My due date was moved from early September to Aug. 27. :)


----------



## Mattsgirl

OOOH Congrats Pola!!! I'm soooo excited for you!!


----------



## setarei

That's great pola!


----------



## CelticNiamh

stargazer01 said:


> I know it is late, but do you ladies mind if I join in? My due date was moved from early September to Aug. 27. :)

hello and welcome :flower:


----------



## mama d

Congrats on your baby boy, Pola!!,


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Yay!! Congrats Pola!:happydance: So excited for you!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

stargazer01 said:


> I know it is late, but do you ladies mind if I join in? My due date was moved from early September to Aug. 27. :)

Welcome :hi:


----------



## Sooz

Yay! Congratulations Pola! Its even stevens on the teams now!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Welcome Stargazer :)


----------



## pola17

Thanks girls!!! We're :cloud9:
But now DH is hesitating on the name! :dohh:

My boy is lazy!!! I drank a whole bottle of snapple's apple juice and a whole chocolate, yet, he was resting like he was on vacations! :dohh: the tech poked him with the scan machine's stick, and that's HOW we could see the family jewels! :haha:

Welcome, star!!! :hi:


----------



## pola17

Oh, and I might have partial placenta previa... The tech said I shouldn't worry, and come back at 22 weeks to see if it's really so! :(


----------



## Sooz

They often move out of the way, try not to fret!


----------



## pola17

Thanks... that´s what the tech said!! :) My family is in shock! Everyone thought we were having a girl! :haha:


----------



## Angelmarie

Yay for everything being well with baby, Pola! Fingers crossed placenta moves :thumbup:

And huge congrats on your baby boy! Just what you wanted! So pleased for you :happydance: 

:dohh: I now have two wrong guesses - you and Borr! and I'm usually so good. AGH! :wacko:

Welcome Stargazer! :flower:


----------



## pola17

lol, Angel! I realise I suck at gender guessing... so far, I haven´t guessed one! :haha:
and Thank you!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Thanks... that´s what the tech said!! :) My family is in shock! Everyone thought we were having a girl! :haha:


I had that on my first and it moved, my friend had one and it caused some bleeding and it moved out of the way as well :thumbup:

I guessed right in the end :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I also read that it moves away usually :) some techs don't even mention it that early because it moves away in most cases.

haha Angel I am really bad at gender guessing too! So far I have only had myself right lol


----------



## pola17

It´s good to read that it moves up... I´m now relaxing! :)
and yes, Celtic! You guessed right! Also lolpants could see the future! :winkwink:


----------



## readynwilling

welcome stargazer! Aug 27 is my bday so its a great day to have a baby :)


----------



## more babies

Congrats Pola on the baby boy!!! So exciting!!!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola hope that uterus moves up! :thumbup: I'm sure it will!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Stargazer!! Yayyy! Welcome. I know you :) We are now due 3 days apart, that is so awesome.

Pola, congrats on the baby boy!


----------



## lolpants

:happydance: congrats Pola!! And that's it, I'm quitting my career and becoming a psychic!! :haha:

Welcome Stargazer! My bday is 26th Aug, so pretty close ;) Will you be finding out the gender of your baby? How has pregnancy been for you so far?

Angel and Pola, wanna take a guess on mine? That way I know to go opposite :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## Barhanita

Pola, congrats on the boy!!! And I hope your placenta moves too. 

Stargazer, welcome.

Wannabe - great announcement pics!

I have my scan on Wednesday. In 1.5 days... Very soon. But we are so busy right now, because we are buying a car. Looking into Toyota rav4 right now. A good family car?


----------



## pola17

Any Toyota is a good family car!!

Good luck with your scan!!!


----------



## pola17

lolpants said:


> :happydance: congrats Pola!! And that's it, I'm quitting my career and becoming a psychic!! :haha:
> 
> Welcome Stargazer! My bday is 26th Aug, so pretty close ;) Will you be finding out the gender of your baby? How has pregnancy been for you so far?
> 
> Angel and Pola, wanna take a guess on mine? That way I know to go opposite :haha:
> 
> Lol xx

Do you remember what page you have your scan pics? :haha:

Yes, you'd be q great psychic :haha:


----------



## setarei

Pregnancy moment; went to do a urine sample for the OB, almost made it back to the room when I realized I forgot to use the cup :dohh:. Luckily my pregnancy bladder had just a bit left over and it was enough to do the dip test. Not looking forward to my brain turning to mush over the next few months.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

:rofl: setarei!! haha


----------



## pola17

Lol, seratei!!! :haha:


----------



## lolpants

pola17 said:


> Do you remember what page you have your scan pics? :haha:
> 
> Yes, you'd be q great psychic :haha:

I have a thread here ... https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...an-pics-well-16-week-skull-gender-theory.html 

:thumbup:

Setarai!!  :haha: You literally made my day with that!! (and its nearly 1am here, so been a long day ;) )


----------



## pola17

By nub I think it's a boy!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lolpants

pola17 said:


> By nub I think it's a boy!!! :thumbup:

No matter how much I study nub theory I just don't get it? 

:thumbup: Thanks for the guess though - I am getting such mixed answers, slightly more towards boy.. in a week I will have 20 week scan pics to add with the 16 & 18 too! :)

Was it you Pola who was considering Sebastian for a boy?

Lol xx


----------



## wannabeprego

I had my regular OB appointment today and they did do an ultrasound video, but unfortunately they couldn't tell me the genders. But on a positive note the nurse found both babies heart beats and they both look good. :thumbup: If anyone wants to read about my visit or watch my ultrasound video from the appointment it is in my journal and here is a link to the page page. :thumbup: I won't find out the twins genders until my level 2 ultrasound on Friday 03/15. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...years-lttc-p-69-17wk-ultrasound-video-69.html


----------



## Beemama321

lolpants said:


> Beemama321 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for more gender reveals!!! Our huge level 2 scan is tomorrow!!! My husband and I have been counting down the days, hours, and minutes. I think it's so cute he's this excited :cloud9:
> 
> On another note, today is the 9 year anniversary of my first husband's passing. I can't believe how much time has passed and where I am today. Nearing 5 years of marriage to my current hubby, two beautiful sons who fulfill my life in every way, and 19 weeks pregnant today with our twins. Life works in mysterious ways!
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow :thumbup: You hoping for team pink?
> 
> Thanks for sharing that story, it must have been so hard for you and I bet you felt like you would never move on. So lovely to see that you are so happy now :flower:
> 
> I noticed on your sig it says chemo after your Husbands details, sorry to hear that you are going through this, hope it works wonders for him :hugs:
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...

Thanks LOL!! We are hoping for team two babies! Honestly though, I really don't care. 2 more boys would make for a fun, boy filled home that's for sure :) 
And yes, my hubby fought two separate cancers this past year. The twins were such a silver lining in such a scary time in our lives. This April will make it one year cancer free!! And our twins have a high likelihood of being Cancers, that would be cool. :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Thats a shame Wannabe, but at least you don't have to wait long till next scan :hugs:

Ah Beemama, I forgot you are having twins!! Looks like your cancer babies have kicked the big C's butt! :)

Lol xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Bar, good luck with your ultrasound, and I have heard Toyotas are good vehicles from friends that drive them. :thumbup: My DH & I just recently traded in both of our vehicles for a more family friendly vehicle as well, and we got a 2014 Kia Sorento, and it had the optional 7 seats, which can be used or rolled down for storage. I thought it was perfect since I am due with twins. :thumbup:

@Setari, that is so funny!!:haha: Everytime I go to the OB's I always struggle to go pee on demand, but meanwhile I pee like a race horse the rest of the time. I think it is all in my head. LOL!!! :wacko:

@LOL, I have no clue how to tell gender with the ultrasounds, it all looks the same to me!!! Sorry I Couldn't be of more help, but I stink at that kind of stuff. :blush:


----------



## Beemama321

Congrats on team :blue: Pola!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

pola17 said:


> They requested a full blader because they needed to measure my cervix to see if that was the cause of last time's cramps!
> 
> But all is good, healthy baby, it gives the impression placenta might be previa, but asked me to not worry, and we're............ *drum roll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team blue!!!! :happydance:



Congratulations on being team blue hun!!! :happydance:

I hope that everything will be okay and that the previa goes away!! Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs:


https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/hearnec/Smilies/congrats3.gif


----------



## Crystal5483

Barhanita ---- I may be a bit biased as I work for Toyota Financial but I JUST ordered my very own 2013 RAV4 in January. Mine is a custom order associate vehicle so it's being built to my specs but is due in in the next few weeks. I fell in love with the redesign and figured with two kiddos I'd like the room. I got to test drive it and I have to say its really nice. And lots of good finance promotions going in at the moment too! The RAV4 resale value is incredible. And even Lease options are strong at the moment :) 
I can't wait for mine to arrive. I went with Barcelona Red with Ash Softex interior on the Limited AWD model. Living in New England I needed AWD but in CA you'd be fine with FWD ;)


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats Pola!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

My anatomy scan is in the morning at 10:30am :) woohoo!!


----------



## bella21

yayy Pola congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! :ninja: you got your boy!!! :)

welcome stargazer :)


----------



## Barhanita

Crystal5483 said:


> Barhanita ---- I may be a bit biased as I work for Toyota Financial but I JUST ordered my very own 2013 RAV4 in January. Mine is a custom order associate vehicle so it's being built to my specs but is due in in the next few weeks. I fell in love with the redesign and figured with two kiddos I'd like the room. I got to test drive it and I have to say its really nice. And lots of good finance promotions going in at the moment too! The RAV4 resale value is incredible. And even Lease options are strong at the moment :)
> I can't wait for mine to arrive. I went with Barcelona Red with Ash Softex interior on the Limited AWD model. Living in New England I needed AWD but in CA you'd be fine with FWD ;)

Oh, thanks for your response! We got financed from our bank for 17k at 2.99%, so we are looking at used cars, but we do want to get it certified at the dealership. Right now we are choosing between a 4wd (my husband likes it) 2011 with 50k miles and 2wd 2010 with just 33k. I am leaning towards the second one. They are both silver.


----------



## pola17

Thanks, girls!!!!

Good luck tomorrow, Crystal!! :)


----------



## Barhanita

Good luck Crystal and someone else who is having a scan tomorrow! We should have a table of all the upcoming ultrasounds


----------



## Scottish

welcome to the thread stargazer! :) 

last night i woke up and i was lying on my side. i just happened to pop my hand over my bump and i noticed it felt huge! i mean it was rock hard all over and really popped out. i was half asleep so was thinking maybe baby is moving up but then when i woke up this morning my bump was back to normal size and soft again! strange! has anyone experianced this? i am sure i wasnt dreaming lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

ok so for a wee bit of fun, my guesses for gender :winkwink:

lolpants I am guessing boy for you as well 

Wanabepreggo I know I guessed girl and boy but I have changed my mind I going with 2 boys now :flower:

mac girl for you :winkwink:

Bar girl for you 

any one else :thumbup:


hmm wonder will I get any right :blush:


----------



## lolpants

No problem Wannabe - I am rubbish at guessing too (was a fluke with Pola I think!)

Scottish, I always start the day with a smaller/softer belly and by night its huge and hard, esp on the one side (the side I get pain in too)

I can't really recommend a car, as different brands here in the UK, my OH is getting a Vauxhall Zafira, which is a bigger car, ready for baby :) 

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Lol- I think boy as especially the bottom picture on your thread looks very much like my first son- Eden's scan. :thumbup: I can't see a good nub shot and I think the skull theory can't be true so I'm working in guesswork and assumption hehe

I think two boys for Wannabe too. 

I'm getting pink vibes from my bump and my nub shots scream girl to me so I guess I should start buying blue then! :haha:

My scan is in March 20th. 

Cars! We have a Citroen C4 at the moment but need something bigger with three kids but we haven't even started to think about it! Maybe I could strap one to a roof rack until we figure it out?! :dohh::haha:


----------



## Angelmarie

Celtic- I say girl for you!:thumbup:


----------



## Scottish

celtic you can have a go with me for guessing! at my 15 week scan the radiographer had a peek between legs and it look like something there but she didnt think it was clear enough (me and oh seen something as well).

my 20 week scan is next wednesday so i really hope i get to know for sure then! heres my 15 week scan pic :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







scan 15 weeks.jpg
File size: 56.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Scottish

oh and my 12 week scan is
<<<<<<<<<<< in my avator as well lol


----------



## Scottish

lolpants i had a look at your scan pics and i am gonna guess BOY!


----------



## lolpants

ooo getting lots of boy guesses... gonna have to get thinking on the names list then! 

Angel I love your 'thinking pink/buying blue' comment :haha:

Scottish and Celtic - I predict boys for both

Wannabe - I voted 2 boys when you 1st put up poll so I'll stick with that :)

And then I agree with girl for Mac and Bar too :)

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

Scottish said:


> welcome to the thread stargazer! :)
> 
> last night i woke up and i was lying on my side. i just happened to pop my hand over my bump and i noticed it felt huge! i mean it was rock hard all over and really popped out. i was half asleep so was thinking maybe baby is moving up but then when i woke up this morning my bump was back to normal size and soft again! strange! has anyone experianced this? i am sure i wasnt dreaming lol

You were having a braxton hick hun!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the gender guesses girls and for the compliments on our gender reveal pics that I posted a few days ago in my journal!! :flower: 

Good luck to all of the ladies with upcoming ultrasounds and gender reveal scans!!! I can't wait to find out what you girls are having!!! :happydance:


----------



## twinkletots

I am hopeless at guessing so would be totally making it up if I tried!
Still a week until my scan
Does anyone else feel huge? And breathless?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> celtic you can have a go with me for guessing! at my 15 week scan the radiographer had a peek between legs and it look like something there but she didnt think it was clear enough (me and oh seen something as well).
> 
> my 20 week scan is next wednesday so i really hope i get to know for sure then! heres my 15 week scan pic :thumbup:

Will do, I will work on it and post it later :thumbup:

Anglemarie OOH exciting I think I will faint if they told me girl on saturday :haha: 

LOLpants will you be finding out at all :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

twinkletots said:


> I am hopeless at guessing so would be totally making it up if I tried!
> Still a week until my scan
> Does anyone else feel huge? And breathless?

yes I do!!! what will we be like when we get bigger


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Crystal good luck today! 

Lol I am going to say boy, just a hunch! :)


----------



## mac1979

Congrats on team blue Pola, I know how much you wanted a boy. I am hoping for a girl. All old wives tales and gender predict calenders say girl. Watch me have a boy wich would be awesome as well. We have been trying to guess what the baby will look like but there are too many variables with our genetics. Has anybody else tries to figure out what your baby will look like?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> celtic you can have a go with me for guessing! at my 15 week scan the radiographer had a peek between legs and it look like something there but she didnt think it was clear enough (me and oh seen something as well).
> 
> my 20 week scan is next wednesday so i really hope i get to know for sure then! heres my 15 week scan pic :thumbup:


boy :)


----------



## Scottish

oh i hope it is a boy but i am trying not to hope for it to much just in case lol but i will obviously happy either way! thank you xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yes I have wondered how our baby is going to look like, I have tried the baby morph thing lol 

https://www.morphthing.com/

Here's the link, this is what turned up for us:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> oh i hope it is a boy but i am trying not to hope for it to much just in case lol but i will obviously happy either way! thank you xx

I know, I would like another girl but think the odds are on I am having a boy but like you said I know once, I know and see my baby I wont mind :flower: not long to wait now :happydance:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Good luck crystal! 

I am horrible at the whole nub shot thing:dohh: I hope you all get what you want :)

I'm good with a boy or girl...I have kind of felt like its a boy though so we will see if I'm right Thursday! If baby doesn't cooperate I'll have to wait till my anatomy scan on the 25th

Good luck to any others with scans! :flower:


----------



## lolpants

I'm having a surprise :) Genuinely hppy either way, although I'd feel more confident with a girl, as I have the experience :haha:

I did morph thing with Phoebe, but she 100% looks like her Daddy!! (a cute 2 yr old girl version ofc!)

Lol xx


----------



## Beemama321

5 hours till our anatomy scan!!! Time is crawling.... :wacko::headspin::brat:

I think it's two boys


----------



## pola17

SO excited for you, beemama!!!


----------



## setarei

Good luck to all those with scans coming up.

I'm really confused now. I can't figure out how many months pregnant I am! I'm not sure if it's the pregnancy brain or what :shrug:. I'm 19 weeks pregnant which according to different sources (online calendar, what to expect book and basic math) puts me anywhere from the beginning of 4 months to just short of 5 months pregnant which makes no sense! 

I think my confusion is coming up from people calculating months with 4 weeks per month (lunar months) then you give birth at 10 months not 9 (with a 40 week pregnancy). If you go with calendar months (which range in the number of weeks) then you give birth at the beginning of 9 months. That's a range of 1 whole month that is getting lost in translation! People keep asking how many months pregnant I am and saying the number of weeks isn't working for them. Anyone got some help for a confused preggy :wacko:?


----------



## lolpants

Good luck Beemama!

Setarei - I get confuzzled by it too! At the mo I say the weeks or almost halfway. On that basis, if asked mths I'd say 4 1/2 mths...

Lol xx


----------



## JenzyKY

Twin moms: are you all having identicals? It helps with gender guesses. Hehe!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Good luck today BeeMama!

And congrats again to all of the ladies who have now found out the gender of their babies! I cannot wait until April 3. I honestly have no idea what I am having. I was sure I was having a girl but now I am getting more of a boy vibe. 

Exciting news for us is we got our crib and dresser for the baby nursery this weekend, cannot wait to start putting it together! :happydance:

Oh and DH and I used one of those programs once where we got a computer generated image of our children and the picture was kind of horrifying :haha: I've been kind of frightened to try once since...


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Setarei, I believe you would be in the 5th month, if I am remebering how it is broken down in What to Expect When You're Expecting. I am pretty sure Month 4 ends on Week 17. As you said, it is confusing because they cram 40 weeks of pregnancy into 9 months, I too find it difficult to track :wacko:. I just tend to tell people how many weeks I am if they ask. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## pola17

Here´s two pictures of my boy!!!

His "family jewels" :haha: :
https://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b525/17pola/3BB90266-391F-4A0B-9FDF-216EB3C885C5-551-000000B85C88DA5F_zpsf3f712f7.jpg

And a scary picture of him, saying hiiiii:

https://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b525/17pola/A2902550-0908-4400-B942-E8AEA3842D55-551-000000B8584B4913_zps937214cd.jpg


----------



## lolpants

wow awesome pic!!

I just had the rest of my results back, no abnormalities!! :happydance: They asked if I wanted to know sex, and I stuck to my guns and said no :) She said about the envelope in my notes, sealed and stamped 'secret' ... crazy to think someone else knows the sex of my child!!! 

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Borr Might try the morph thing later on laptop will be interesting as I already have dd so be good to see if it comes up similar to her!

Good luck beemama I can't wait to hear :)

Ladies I bought my pushchair today! I am so excited I chose the quinny buzz in rebel red! It's on offer in mothercare with extra 15% off so couldn't resist lol it's arrives in few days! I just need the maxi cosi car seat for it for newborn bubs hehe


----------



## Scottish

Lovely pics pola of the jewels hehe

Lolpants that's fab news that everything is great! You are so good not wanting to find out well done u


----------



## pola17

Lol, Lily!

I tried your morph link, and I don´t think my baby will look like this: 



:rofl: As for skin color, defenitely, but I think baby will have big brown eyes like us, with thick eye brows... so let´s see.. DH is Armenian and has those gigantic eyes, and well, you´ve seen me! :haha:

Edit: And I thik eyebrows and hair colour might be darker.... MIL, and sis are blondes, but as most of us are brunettes, I think LO will be a handsome bruntte exotic child! :)


----------



## pola17

oh yaaaaaay lolpants!! So happy for your results!!! :happydance: Can I take a peek on that envelope? :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

haha Pola I also think my baby will not look like that but it's fun to see... Nice pics of the jewels lol, I don't see how that can be wrong! 

setarei I get so confused by how many months I am, I just do the 4 weeks and think of a 10 month pregnancy!! Why is it so confusing!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Great news lolpants!!! :) :wohoo:


----------



## lolpants

Congrats on the pushchair Scottish!

Pola that morph is cute!! I did one too, outta curiosity ....



nose is wonky, prob because I put dots down wrong!!

Such a relief to know all ok :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## JenzyKY

Don't forget you are automatically 2 weeks pregnant at conception.


----------



## bella21

good luck to everybody with scans today! can't wait to hear what everybody is having!!

I had a dream last night that i had a baby girl with a huge penis!! omg!!! i was freaking out when i woke up :rofl: 

scottish I'm getting boyish vibes from your 15 week scan :thumbup:

I have to wait until april fools days to find out what were having...really hope they don't try and trick me!!

lolpants such great news!! so glad to hear that :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Beautiful pics Pola!

Glad to hear all is well Lol!


----------



## JenzyKY

Bella, hope the ultrasound tech doesn't April Fools you!


----------



## stargazer01

Congrats pola! Love the us pics! 

I will be having a scan Monday 18th, and hope they can tell me gender. :) 
Does anyone know how accurate that would be at nearly 17 weeks? My doctors office is able to do 4d.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I had my gender scan at 17+4 and doctor said he was sure of the result, sometimes baby is in the wrong position and they should not tell you because that's when they can make mistakes


----------



## stargazer01

borr.dg.baby said:


> I had my gender scan at 17+4 and doctor said he was sure of the result, sometimes baby is in the wrong position and they should not tell you because that's when they can make mistakes

Thank you! Congrats on your baby girl! :)
At my last scan (12 weeks 5 days) they did give a guess, but said it was too early to tell for sure, and not to paint any walls yet. :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

OMG Stargazer, you're pregnant! :happydance: I haven't caught up on this thread in awhile and just saw you now. Huge congrats, I am so happy for you! Did you find someone to take over your infamous monthly testing threads?


----------



## stargazer01

Mrs. Eddie said:


> OMG Stargazer, you're pregnant! :happydance: I haven't caught up on this thread in awhile and just saw you now. Huge congrats, I am so happy for you! Did you find someone to take over your infamous monthly testing threads?

Thank you so much!
Yes, I'm FINALLY pregnant! :haha: Took long enough! :D
I was just about to give up too. :)
Someone did take over the threads, but I'm not sure if they are still doing them or not. 

How are you feeling? We're not too far apart!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

[/QUOTE]
Thank you so much!
Yes, I'm FINALLY pregnant! :haha: Took long enough! :D
I was just about to give up too. :)
Someone did take over the threads, but I'm not sure if they are still doing them or not. 
How are you feeling? We're not too far apart!![/QUOTE]

I was just thinking of how close we are, very exciting! I am feeling good now, the second trimester has been a lot better than the first. How about you?

I know that you were trying for a long time, which is why I am so ecstatic for you. I knew that things would work out in the end!

I hope someone is still doing those threads. They were such a great place of support and comfort during TTC.


----------



## stargazer01

I'm feeling good. 2nd trimester is much better for me too. I wasn't sick at all, just exhausted all of the time. I still need some naps, but not quite so many. :)


----------



## readynwilling

i had my gender scan at 17+2 was pretty obvious there were boy parts there :) 

I have my 20 week scan thursday. I was hoping to hear from Beemama!!


----------



## amethyst77

Congrats Pola :)
x


----------



## bella21

I think beemamas appointment was only about an hour ago so she might still be there ... hopefully well hear from her soon!


----------



## briashxo

I'm due August 4th with a little boy! :)


----------



## bella21

briashxo said:


> I'm due August 4th with a little boy! :)


congrats briash!! and welcome :) so many little boys now :kiss:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Woah.. Holy lots of posts since I posted last night lol. Tried to catch up super fast though, but good to hear on all the scans/appointments that happened today! Glad they went well. My regular appt is on Thursday, I can't wait for it! I just wanna hear my babies heartbeat right now.

Welcome briash!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome briash!! :hi:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Welcome Briash! :)

Stupid question but blue cheese is safe as long as its made with pasteurized milk right? Even though its not a hard cheese


----------



## Crystal5483

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/F01B5497-D82E-4A3B-A616-7AC3D68104C7-19017-000014BFC6D97AFD.jpg

Everything looked fairly well! It's still a girl!! 

She has some cysts on her brain which I will discuss with he doctor on Thursday. But apparently they can be common and they go away within a few weeks. There's a small link to Trisomy 18 but I have no other markers. Her heart and kidneys and everything else look fine. So for now I'm just trying not to panic!

My serial sequential results came back at 1 in 10,000 and after today's scan the doctor there said now 1 in 20,000! So I guess that's good odds!


----------



## readynwilling

generally yes! its mostly soft cheese thats unpasturized and thats why they say no soft cheeses. You can't even get unpasturized cheese in canada (well you can, but you have to LOOKING for it).


----------



## borr.dg.baby

As far as I know the problem with soft cheese is that they are not pasteurized, so if it's pasteurized it should be fine :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Crystal that is such an adorable picture I almost cried :)

Try not to freak out, hopefully the cysts will go away :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

Crystal5483 said:


> Everything looked fairly well! It's still a girl!!
> 
> She has some cysts on her brain which I will discuss with he doctor on Thursday. But apparently they can be common and they go away within a few weeks. There's a small link to Trisomy 18 but I have no other markers. Her heart and kidneys and everything else look fine. So for now I'm just trying not to panic!
> 
> My serial sequential results came back at 1 in 10,000 and after today's scan the doctor there said now 1 in 20,000! So I guess that's good odds!


Just a comment on the cysts - they are called Choroid plexus cysts. They are quite common and MOST of the time resolve themselves. 

When i had my 20 week scan with J they found some, but she was face down and couldn't see her face features to determine if she had any other markers... They sent me back for a repeat scan and when i got the results from the dr she basically said "they found CPC's on the first scan and they are linked to trisomy 18 which gives you a 1 in 250 chance of disfigurement but they didnt see any thing on the second ultrasound" and i sorta just nodded and smiled and then went home and cried for 4 weeks cause i wasn't given enough or proper information. I was googling trisomy that only had disfigurement but none exist and the outlook was so bad. I had turned down the 12 week screening so it was hard at 20 weeks to find out there may be an issue. i was a mess. So when i went back i asked her to go over the results again and i went through them THROUGHLY and i googed CPC's when i got back to work and was much more reassured.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks girls! :) just thought I'd check! 

Crystal she is darling! Fx'd those cysts go away!:hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Welcome Briash!

Crystal, what a gorgeous scan. Will they do extra tests, along the line of the amniocentesis, like what I had? 1 in 20,000 is really good odds! I wouldn't of had my amnio, but the 1 in 5 just seemed too risky :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

i forgot to comment how happy i am for you all is well Lolpants!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Borr thank you! It looks like shes smiling! I loved it!

Thanks Ready for more info - I'm trying my to panic of course. I did read that it's quote frequent of an occurance that jut goes away. I'm glad to see you went through something similar with a great outcome!

LOL - I almost wished they didn't say anything and just let me discuss the results with my doctor. I don't know what their standard is for follow up. I will be asking about another scan for sure. Amino scares me because I'm not sure of the risk outweighs the knowledge. I'm hoping the doctors can help me to identify the best solutions. 

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## bella21

crystal such a beautiful pic :) glad everything is looking good and try not to stress about the cysts!! 

jolley as long as its pasteurized its safe! I've been eating a lot of goat cheese and beet salads i crave them at work they're sooo good!!


----------



## bella21

no word from beemama yet? hope she's okay :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Stargazer glad that you are feeling well! 

Welcome Briash!

Crystal, I'm sure all is well with your little girl, (the odds are definitely in your favour). Try not to worry too much :hugs: love the scan pic btw!


----------



## JenzyKY

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Welcome Briash! :)
> 
> Stupid question but blue cheese is safe as long as its made with pasteurized milk right? Even though its not a hard cheese

:thumbup: yes. Including blue cheese dressing thats sold on the shelf. It must be pasteurized in the US at least.


----------



## readynwilling

Yes Crystal - make sure you go over the results throughly - ask all your questions!! If they found no soft markers, it might be harder to get a repeat US - as the odds are really in your favour! but i would push for one if you can! just for peace of mind. I know dr google can be really bad, but when i googled them what i read made me feel so much more at ease (don't do it, just take my word for it HAHAHA) :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks Ready!!! :)


----------



## setarei

@crystal, sorry you had a scare. I don't know much about those cyst but based on what others have said it looks like it's probably going to be ok. I hope you get an ultrasound soon so you can get some answers. I'm assuming they're still doing a lot of ultrasounds on you because of your history so it shouldn't be too long, correct?

@lol. That's wonderful! I'm not sure if I'm gonna be able to stay team yellow either, but I really want to. I hope the urge to peek at that letter doesn't get too strong.

welcome briash!


----------



## pola17

Welcome, briash!!

Crystal, amazing pic of your baby girl! :cloud9:


----------



## Crystal5483

Setarei they have no others scheduled as of right now but I will be mentioning it to them. They don't seem to have an issue giving them to me!


----------



## pola17

Girls, don't you hate when people bitch about what you're having?
We announced today we're expecting a boy, and do far, BIL bitched he wanted a girl, that boys are horrible and that it will be hell to raise him. MIL was silent, didn't show any emotion, and didn't even congratulated us. A cousin tweeted me "noooooo I wanted a girl", for which I replied "I only care on how we feel. I can't satisfy everyone"

Seriously, what's wrong with people? :gun:


----------



## JenzyKY

Oh my goodness Pola. That is ridiculous!


----------



## Barhanita

Crystal, great picture! The risk numbers are great and low!

Pola, this is horrible, no sense of what and when to say...

My ultrasound is in less than 10 hours... I am scared and excited. Long time ago I abandoned my hopes for a girl, we all now think it's a little boy. But we'll see soon enough.


----------



## Beemama321

Ok ladies...sorry to keep you waiting!! It's been an exciting day and lots of family and friends to share the news with. 

The babies are both healthy and active. Both babies are vertical, Baby A is heads up, bottom down (with face right in Baby B's butt!) and Baby B is head down with Baby A's feet kicking their face!

They measure perfect! My placenta previa is GONE!!!!:happydance:






:oneofeach::pink::blue:
I feel so beyond blessed!!

And funny thing is, I was just as excited to tell you girls as I was my family and friends! Totally didn't expect that!


----------



## Barhanita

Beemama, that's great news!! Congrats.


----------



## onebumpplease

Yay! Congrats beemama!


----------



## Sooz

How lovely! Congratulations.


----------



## ZooMa

Can't sleep... dreaming about ultrasounds all night... was convinced I was having a girl at the beginning of the dream, but in my dream it kept coming up boy. However, nothing was ever definitive and there kept being reasons why the tech couldn't say for sure.

We find out in real life at 9:30 AM today! (If Baby cooperates!)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Crystal5483 said:


> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/F01B5497-D82E-4A3B-A616-7AC3D68104C7-19017-000014BFC6D97AFD.jpg
> 
> Everything looked fairly well! It's still a girl!!
> 
> She has some cysts on her brain which I will discuss with he doctor on Thursday. But apparently they can be common and they go away within a few weeks. There's a small link to Trisomy 18 but I have no other markers. Her heart and kidneys and everything else look fine. So for now I'm just trying not to panic!
> 
> My serial sequential results came back at 1 in 10,000 and after today's scan the doctor there said now 1 in 20,000! So I guess that's good odds!

What a little beauty :hugs: you have great odds and She looks perfect in her picture good luck thursday :hugs:



briashxo said:


> I'm due August 4th with a little boy! :)

welcome and congrats on your little boy :hugs:



pola17 said:
 

> Girls, don't you hate when people bitch about what you're having?
> We announced today we're expecting a boy, and do far, BIL bitched he wanted a girl, that boys are horrible and that it will be hell to raise him. MIL was silent, didn't show any emotion, and didn't even congratulated us. A cousin tweeted me "noooooo I wanted a girl", for which I replied "I only care on how we feel. I can't satisfy everyone"
> 
> Seriously, what's wrong with people? :gun:

OMG do people not even think before writing something down I would be hopping mad you were dead right to say that back!!! you should ask your BIL does he have that opinion because he remembers what he was like!!! GRRRR 
sorry raging hormones :dohh:



Barhanita said:


> Crystal, great picture! The risk numbers are great and low!
> 
> Pola, this is horrible, no sense of what and when to say...
> 
> My ultrasound is in less than 10 hours... I am scared and excited. Long time ago I abandoned my hopes for a girl, we all now think it's a little boy. But we'll see soon enough.

good look I am looking forward to seeing what you are having :hugs:



Beemama321 said:


> Ok ladies...sorry to keep you waiting!! It's been an exciting day and lots of family and friends to share the news with.
> 
> The babies are both healthy and active. Both babies are vertical, Baby A is heads up, bottom down (with face right in Baby B's butt!) and Baby B is head down with Baby A's feet kicking their face!
> 
> They measure perfect! My placenta previa is GONE!!!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 581107
> :oneofeach::pink::blue:
> I feel so beyond blessed!!
> 
> And funny thing is, I was just as excited to tell you girls as I was my family and friends! Totally didn't expect that!

:happydance::happydance: huge congrats how great is that one of each :happydance::happydance: delighted it went so well any pictures love to see them 



ZooMa said:


> Can't sleep... dreaming about ultrasounds all night... was convinced I was having a girl at the beginning of the dream, but in my dream it kept coming up boy. However, nothing was ever definitive and there kept being reasons why the tech couldn't say for sure.
> 
> We find out in real life at 9:30 AM today! (If Baby cooperates!)

OOOH looking forward to hearing your news I am having the same dreams although I am just saying boy any way LOL


----------



## ZooMa

Too many people to name in person, but...

So excited for all of you who know their teams already!
Waiting in anticipation with the rest of you who are counting to days to the next ultrasound!
Welcome to the newbies!

Yay, approaching the halfway point! I can't believe it's going so fast. It sure didn't feel like that in the first trimester, and I'm sure it won't feel like that in the last several weeks.... but this thing is really happening! Baby is getting more and more active every day. I'm hoping Hubby will be able to feel something pretty soon.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ZooMa said:


> Too many people to name in person, but...
> 
> So excited for all of you who know their teams already!
> Waiting in anticipation with the rest of you who are counting to days to the next ultrasound!
> Welcome to the newbies!
> 
> Yay, approaching the halfway point! I can't believe it's going so fast. It sure didn't feel like that in the first trimester, and I'm sure it won't feel like that in the last several weeks.... but this thing is really happening! Baby is getting more and more active every day. I'm hoping Hubby will be able to feel something pretty soon.

was your scan today:flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

ZooMa OOH you must be up early, I notice now your in the USA so your scan will be 2.30 my time LOL :happydance: good luck


----------



## more babies

Crystal great scan picture! And like everyone else said sorry to hear about the cysts but from the info given on here it definitely sounds like you have some good odds. Fingers crossed they go away!! :hugs:

Pola that's horrible for people to say!! One of my daughters friends mother said to me yesterday when I told her we were having a boy.. "Boys are definitely crazy.. but they love their momma!!". It put a big smile on my face so hopefully it'll do the same for you! :winkwink:


----------



## more babies

Also congrats beemama on getting one of each! How amazing!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

more babies said:


> Crystal great scan picture! And like everyone else said sorry to hear about the cysts but from the info given on here it definitely sounds like you have some good odds. Fingers crossed they go away!! :hugs:
> 
> Pola that's horrible for people to say!! One of my daughters friends mother said to me yesterday when I told her we were having a boy.. "Boys are definitely crazy.. but they love their momma!!". It put a big smile on my face so hopefully it'll do the same for you! :winkwink:

That is so true, my 2 year old is so cuddly and I am diffidently his favourite (next to my mum) person its so cute. I would not say they are mad though LOL yep loud at times but thats kids for you :)


----------



## KelseyK

*Hey everyone! I know is really late to join but I was looking for a nice thread and this one seems great  I'm due August 19th! We are pretty sure we're having a boy but it will be confirmed next week! *


----------



## CelticNiamh

KelseyK said:


> *Hey everyone! I know is really late to join but I was looking for a nice thread and this one seems great  I'm due August 19th! We are pretty sure we're having a boy but it will be confirmed next week! *

welcome :) and congrats on the baby boy :thumbup:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Aww congrats beemama!! :cloud9:

Good luck to everyone with scans today!!

Welcome Kelsey! :)


----------



## KelseyK

Thanks ladies! <3


----------



## Sooz

Pola that's awful of people. Have they no sense of etiquette at all? I've been told boys are more chilled out and easier!

Crystal sorry to hear about the cysts, hope they put your mind at rest tomorrow.

Welcome to the new ladies. :flower:

I can't believe its my scan tomorrow! Its not until late so I've planned a full day to keep me occupied, including a cut and colour. I've taken the day off work but DD is at nursery so looking forward to some me time. Mostly though I just want to know we're growing a healthy baby in there. I can feel external kicks now and Im so in love with the little one. :cloud9:


----------



## pola17

Good luck on your scan, Baharnita! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

Zooma, good luck!!!

That's great news, beemama!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> Pola that's awful of people. Have they no sense of etiquette at all? I've been told boys are more chilled out and easier!
> 
> Crystal sorry to hear about the cysts, hope they put your mind at rest tomorrow.
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies. :flower:
> 
> I can't believe its my scan tomorrow! Its not until late so I've planned a full day to keep me occupied, including a cut and colour. I've taken the day off work but DD is at nursery so looking forward to some me time. Mostly though I just want to know we're growing a healthy baby in there. I can feel external kicks now and Im so in love with the little one. :cloud9:

oh sounds like a lovely day :) 
Main difference between boys and girls I have found: flower:
Boys happy to play and watch a little TV or spend time with you, yes they get loud when playing together but all ok not really in to wrecking your house apart from toys and clothes every were :haha:
Girls (well my DD) as soon as I am busy, she pulls out presses, spills dog food all over the floor, trys to climb in to the fridge or ladder :haha: basically up to mischief :dohh: one time up in my mums, while we were cooking dinner she tried to poke the fire (she moved a very heavy fire guard) knocked a stick out of the fire, it set fire to the fireplace, panic when we noticed smoke every were, she then played Tarzan with the curtains and pulled pole and all down and left two big holes in the wall big job to fix it!!, oh and put a hole in the new leather couch :dohh: yikes!!!! Lucky my mum was cool about it, she had 4 girls: blush: we were little monkeys: haha:

anyone else find girls love to get up to mischief LOL or do I just have a mad one she is a little dote really, she loves shopping :happydance: and girly things


----------



## pola17

Welcome, Kelsey!!!

And thanks, girls! I'm pissed on how insensitive people can be, but no one can mess up with my boy!! :gun:


----------



## pola17

Oh, and sooz, good luck tomorrow!!! :happydance:


----------



## setarei

@crystal, that's good that you can probably get an ultrasound soonish so you can rest.

@sooz, sounds like a great way to spend the day, good luck on the ultrasound.

@beemama, yay! Congrats on the boy/girl twins.

@pola, people have some nerve! I've received similar from people and I just end the conversation since it doesn't make a difference what I said. One of my sister's in laws said that I better have 2 boys because there's too many girls in my family already. Ya my uterus' top priority is gender equality in my extended family...


----------



## readynwilling

CONGRATS Beemama!! thats awesome!!

Good luck on scans today :) Mine is tomorrow at 10am :wohoo:

Welcome Kelsey!! 

Last night after Miss J went to bed, we were sitting watching TV, when i heard a bang and some splashing... so DH went to check on J and she was fine... i started to call for my male cat... he was no where to be found. About 5 minutes later i get up to go pee - i notice the floor in the bathroom is wet, but figured it was from my DH's shower. Then i sit on toilet and my butt gets SOAKED!! i was like ewww... but then i noticed the water dripping down the walls, and the tub! I called my cat again, who came running and his belly was dripping wet LOL. He must have fallen in the toilet while taking a drink :rofl:


----------



## Sooz

We always keep out toilet lie down for that reason, it drives me mad when guests leave it open. Two of our cats have fits and I am terrified one of them might fall in it and drown during an episode. :(


----------



## lolpants

Aww wow congrats beemama! Team purple for you then!!

Good luck for those with scans, seems like we're getting busy filling the teams up!

Welcome Kelsey :flower:

Pola people are crazy!! How can they expect you to make what they want!?!

Sooz have a great pamper session and scan tomorrow! I'd love to get my hair done, just not got the funds at the mo :( (bleedin car!!)

Celtic, I only have the experience of one girl. I find she is very loving and generally well behaved.. may change as she gets older.. and if she's anything like me, then I'm in for a bumpy ride!!

Ready :haha: about your cat!! I have 2 and they are always doing silly things like that!!

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I have been going crazy this week. I have midterms and yesterday DH got his wisdom teeth out and he's in so much pain poor thing. 

I realized that we are going on our shopping trip next wednesday!! One more week and I feel like I am not ready at all! I still have to finish up my list of things to buy and I am having a hard time determining how much clothes a baby needs. I need to buy for 2 years since we probably wont be traveling for long after baby. Do any of you have any lists of baby things that might help? This is confusing :wacko:


----------



## readynwilling

lets see. 

Things i couldn't live without over last 2 years... 
*Baby swing
*playpen
*convertible car seat (RF to 40lbs, FF to 65lbs, booster till 100lbs) 
*Beco Gemini (baby carrier - used my stroller 5 times total, used my gemini 1000 but thats personal choice)
*I breastfed J, and she refused a bottle when i tried at 4 months.. so thats again personal, but they say to wean off bottles around 1 and start on sippy cups... and toddlers go through sippy cups like mad... i'd get 20 or so LOL! 
*Bibs - like 20 of them!
*decent high chair. I have one that works like a booster - so it straps to your existing chairs, and reclines when they are little, sits up when they are older, and converts to a booster. LOVE IT!
*BATH TOWELS and wash clothes... lots of these!
Clothes - it really depends on your weather, but we have winter and summer. J was born in march - lived in sleepers till she was 4 months old. Should not have bought all the cute little outfits.. they weren't worn. just different sleepers every days LOL. That being said with little man comming in august he will be in more onesies then sleepers. I bought so many cute hats and shoes and headbands that were NEVER worn. And i bought quite a bit newborn sized stuff that J never fit into :( she was not a huge baby 8lbs 6oz.. but was LONG 21.5" so she didn't have any leg room. I will be sticking with 0-3month stuff from the get go with this one. And i think you need even more stuff in 3-6, 6-12 because as they become more mobile they get messier LOL. In the first few months, you can wipe up spit up with baby wipes, and you will have the odd poopsplosion, but you can get away with probably just 2 outfits a day.. when J was 6 months and learning to eat and crawl, it was like 3-4 LOL!

If you are gonna breastfeed - i have 2 breastfeeding pillows costing $50 each i never freakin used.. regular pillows work great. However a good gliding chair with ottoman is nice! (my work bought mine for me as a gift :) ) I found pumping to be a PITA, and bought a used pump (new was $400 i paid $150) my sister who had problems BF'ing got good use out of it, but i didn't LOL. 

Thats all just personal opinon and will vary greatly on you, bub, and your way of living (ie - we can't walk to the shops.. they are all like 15km away, so we drive a lot here... less common in the UK i beleive. so we rely heavily on the car and less on a stroller/pram whatever.

If i think of more, i'll write more LOL


----------



## pola17

lol, setarei! We should become a baby making machine to satisfy everyone... :dohh: no, seriously, I bet when they´re pregnant and this happen to them, they´ll know how it feels like, but now-a-days, people don´t even apologise! :dohh: oh well!!

Good luck tomorrow, ready!!!! :thumbup:

Borr, I have no list either... I leave on the 28th, and I´m at the same situation as you! :dohh: But good luck!! :wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Aww wow congrats beemama! Team purple for you then!!
> 
> Good luck for those with scans, seems like we're getting busy filling the teams up!
> 
> Welcome Kelsey :flower:
> 
> Pola people are crazy!! How can they expect you to make what they want!?!
> 
> Sooz have a great pamper session and scan tomorrow! I'd love to get my hair done, just not got the funds at the mo :( (bleedin car!!)
> 
> Celtic, I only have the experience of one girl. I find she is very loving and generally well behaved.. may change as she gets older.. and if she's anything like me, then I'm in for a bumpy ride!!
> 
> Ready :haha: about your cat!! I have 2 and they are always doing silly things like that!!
> 
> Lol xx

OH I have probably made my poor DD out to be a little monster :haha: she is generally well behaved, she has moments though :haha: she is very young still as well.

my cats leave the loos alone thankfully, they prefer to drink from my glass or get in to the kitchen sink for a drink of water.





borr.dg.baby said:


> I have been going crazy this week. I have midterms and yesterday DH got his wisdom teeth out and he's in so much pain poor thing.
> 
> I realized that we are going on our shopping trip next wednesday!! One more week and I feel like I am not ready at all! I still have to finish up my list of things to buy and I am having a hard time determining how much clothes a baby needs. I need to buy for 2 years since we probably wont be traveling for long after baby. Do any of you have any lists of baby things that might help? This is confusing :wacko:


They grow very quick in the first few weeks, so get about 4 or 5 newborn size babygros ( all in ones with buttons up the front) same for vests, then get at least 10 0 to 3 months size vest and babygros. I like to get 3 to 4 little out fits; I find I think they look uncomfortable some times when so little in some outfits but that is just me. 

I would say avoid babygros that have to be put on over their head, mine always hated them, esp. when they are very new and your trying to dress a crying tiny baby :flower:

I guess how much you need depends on, if you need to do washing will it dry quickly or will you mind all the washing. they do sometimes need to be changed twice a day, with spitting up milk to explosive poo nappies that go everywere!!! up the back down the legs :flower: 

So work out will you want a change of clothes for every day! Will you put the baby in a lot of babygros or only use them for bed time and have little daytime clothes 

You will need blankets, sheets, socks, hats for cold and sunny weather, cardigans, a jacket / snowsuit dont know if you will need that though. 

Here is a site with list on it if it helps 
https://healthpages.org/pregnancy/what-you-need-for-new-baby/

Also 
https://www.emmasdiary.co.uk/pregnancy/pregnancy-products/shopping-for-a-newborn.aspx


----------



## mac1979

For the Americans, what is a babygrow and what is a vest? I feel like an idiot asking this. :blush:


----------



## CelticNiamh

readynwilling said:


> lets see.
> 
> Things i couldn't live without over last 2 years...
> *Baby swing
> *playpen
> *convertible car seat (RF to 40lbs, FF to 65lbs, booster till 100lbs)
> *Beco Gemini (baby carrier - used my stroller 5 times total, used my gemini 1000 but thats personal choice)
> *I breastfed J, and she refused a bottle when i tried at 4 months.. so thats again personal, but they say to wean off bottles around 1 and start on sippy cups... and toddlers go through sippy cups like mad... i'd get 20 or so LOL!
> *Bibs - like 20 of them!
> *decent high chair. I have one that works like a booster - so it straps to your existing chairs, and reclines when they are little, sits up when they are older, and converts to a booster. LOVE IT!
> *BATH TOWELS and wash clothes... lots of these!
> Clothes - it really depends on your weather, but we have winter and summer. J was born in march - lived in sleepers till she was 4 months old. Should not have bought all the cute little outfits.. they weren't worn. just different sleepers every days LOL. That being said with little man comming in august he will be in more onesies then sleepers. I bought so many cute hats and shoes and headbands that were NEVER worn. And i bought quite a bit newborn sized stuff that J never fit into :( she was not a huge baby 8lbs 6oz.. but was LONG 21.5" so she didn't have any leg room. I will be sticking with 0-3month stuff from the get go with this one. And i think you need even more stuff in 3-6, 6-12 because as they become more mobile they get messier LOL. In the first few months, you can wipe up spit up with baby wipes, and you will have the odd poopsplosion, but you can get away with probably just 2 outfits a day.. when J was 6 months and learning to eat and crawl, it was like 3-4 LOL!
> 
> If you are gonna breastfeed - i have 2 breastfeeding pillows costing $50 each i never freakin used.. regular pillows work great. However a good gliding chair with ottoman is nice! (my work bought mine for me as a gift :) ) I found pumping to be a PITA, and bought a used pump (new was $400 i paid $150) my sister who had problems BF'ing got good use out of it, but i didn't LOL.
> 
> Thats all just personal opinon and will vary greatly on you, bub, and your way of living (ie - we can't walk to the shops.. they are all like 15km away, so we drive a lot here... less common in the UK i beleive. so we rely heavily on the car and less on a stroller/pram whatever.
> 
> If i think of more, i'll write more LOL

I breastfed as well so always forget about bibs :dohh:

You should try getting one or two item for up to 1 month they are longer or up to 10 to 11 pounds 

I also loved my wrap it was like this one https://www.google.ie/imgres?imgurl...=2pNAUfzWDJTA4AO8u4Ew&ved=0CGUQ9QEwBQ&dur=156

I have to agree about the little out fits, I think Jeans and tops look so cute on a little boy but the top rides up and that bugs me sooo much I put it on and then take them off:flower: I love the little all in ones with a dress effect for little girls


----------



## Beemama321

So exciting seeing new gender announcements everyday!

Not sure if I said it earlier, but Pola congrats on the BOY! As a mom of two, they are seriously the sweetest, most lovable for sure...and definitely boys are for the mamas! Mine are 7 and 3 and always climbing into my lap for a snuggle and their toys are pretty fun!!!

So I have a problem, my MIL is only excited about the girl. That's all she talks about. She said right in front of my sons that she will come steal the girl and spoil her rotten. So what about our boy twin? Our other boys, who she never spends time with? She will show preference over my dead body, I will NOT be letting her only take the girl. I'm so pissed off I'm seeing red. The nerve of her! Grrrrrrrrrr:growlmad: She took a happy time and ruined it for hubby and I


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> For the Americans, what is a babygrow and what is a vest? I feel like an idiot asking this. :blush:

here is what I call a babygro and vest :) vest has no sleeves and closes at the crotch 

https://www.marksandspencer.ie/3-Pi..._T788258I_color=ZZ&start=171&cgid=13617202021


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> For the Americans, what is a babygrow and what is a vest? I feel like an idiot asking this. :blush:




Beemama321 said:


> So exciting seeing new gender announcements everyday!
> 
> Not sure if I said it earlier, but Pola congrats on the BOY! As a mom of two, they are seriously the sweetest, most lovable for sure...and definitely boys are for the mamas! Mine are 7 and 3 and always climbing into my lap for a snuggle and their toys are pretty fun!!!
> 
> So I have a problem, my MIL is only excited about the girl. That's all she talks about. She said right in front of my sons that she will come steal the girl and spoil her rotten. So what about our boy twin? Our other boys, who she never spends time with? She will show preference over my dead body, I will NOT be letting her only take the girl. I'm so pissed off I'm seeing red. The nerve of her! Grrrrrrrrrr:growlmad: She took a happy time and ruined it for hubby and I


no way would I let her off with that either :dohh: will your DH say anything to her


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank you so much ready for the list!! :)

I forgot to mention that the weather here is mostly warm, not really hot, sometimes it gets cold but not too cold, hahaha, we don't have seasons so it's the same all year. 

Here's what a web site says about it:

Over the course of a year, the temperature typically varies from 9°C (48.2F) to 21°C (69.8F) and is rarely below 7°C (44.6F) or above 22°C (71.6F). So it's not too hot or too cold, but average. 

I live in the valley so it rarely gets to the cold side, it's mostly on the warm side.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank you so much celtic! That is great advice about the ones that go over the head, reading about the explosive poops made me nervous of becoming a mother for the first time lol 

Since it's only me and DH I wash once every week, I guess I don't want to wash that much but obviously will be washing more :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Thank you so much celtic! That is great advice about the ones that go over the head, reading about the explosive poops made me nervous of becoming a mother for the first time lol
> 
> Since it's only me and DH I wash once every week, I guess I don't want to wash that much but obviously will be washing more :shrug:

Sorry LOL Strangely I always found them funny, what can you do but strip baby and bath them :) you will be fine you will be surprised what does not phase you at all with your own baby. I do stick a clean nappy under the bum before I open the dirty one Just in case of little acidents and one thing with boys you learn very quicky when they need to wee :flower: this saves on changing clothes esp if you are out and about. 

yes you will be amazed how much washing a little tiny baby can go through :flower:

another tip for baby grows/ onzies/ sleepers is I always close the legs to the crotch for getting it on baby quicker esp when they get bigger.


----------



## CelticNiamh

last post from me for a while :blush: better get some house work done and dinner on but here is a check list for hospital :flower:

https://www.eumom.ie/_uploads/documents/PDFs/hospital_bag_checklist_20110624.pdf


----------



## pola17

lol, Lily! To me, Quito is always cold at night! :rofl: You can really tell I´m from the coast! :rofl:


----------



## pola17

Beemama321 said:


> So exciting seeing new gender announcements everyday!
> 
> Not sure if I said it earlier, but Pola congrats on the BOY! As a mom of two, they are seriously the sweetest, most lovable for sure...and definitely boys are for the mamas! Mine are 7 and 3 and always climbing into my lap for a snuggle and their toys are pretty fun!!!
> 
> So I have a problem, my MIL is only excited about the girl. That's all she talks about. She said right in front of my sons that she will come steal the girl and spoil her rotten. So what about our boy twin? Our other boys, who she never spends time with? She will show preference over my dead body, I will NOT be letting her only take the girl. I'm so pissed off I'm seeing red. The nerve of her! Grrrrrrrrrr:growlmad: She took a happy time and ruined it for hubby and I

Thank you!!!!!!!!! and sorry about your MIL ruining such an amazing moment! I don´t like when people show preferences as well! :( 
My grandma (my dad´s mom) always prefered my sister and I over the rest of my cousins, and they grew up resented, and hate us! :dohh: So no, showing preferences is not healthy! It´s good you´re going to defend your LOs!!!

:gun:


----------



## readynwilling

Beemama that is awful :(

One more thing i thought of: thermometer... GET A DECENT ONE. Nothing worse then trying to take a rectal or armpit temperature on a squirmy baby and getting a bunch of false readings. They have ones now that are infared and you touch it to baby's head and it takes the temp. They are like $80, but i bought 4 $20 ones in frusteration before i caved and bought a decent one and now we are set! 

If your temps range 10-20 C then i would say a good mix of sleepers (baby grows) and onesies (vests). I do find cotton shorts or pants with elastic waists are good for going ontop of the onesie. easy to remove. I personally HATE snaps on sleepers... i buy with a zipper. Most of them have cotton peice sewn up the inside of the zipper to keep the metal/plastic zipper away from babies skin - but its something to look for. I couldn't stand trying to snap up clothes in the dark in the middle of the night when baby is kicking and squirming. Again thats preference :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Beemama, huge congrats, that is so exciting! Sorry that your MIL reacted that way, that must have been upsetting. And wow, three boys and one girl; I feel sorry for the poor guy who comes to pick her up for her first date :haha:

Pola, sorry to hear people are giving you those types of reactions too. I happen to think baby boys are amazing (a number of my friends have little boys right now), and as Morebabies said they definitely love their Mamas! Ignore silly comments, as you said what really matters is how excited you are about the arrival of your little guy!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Congrats Beemama!!!:happydance: so exciting!

Pola wow I can't believe that! People need to keep their opinions to themselves I they're not nice! They should just be happy and grateful you are having a healthy little boy! Forget them and just enjoy your little guy :flower:

Welcome Kelsey! 

Sorry if forgot someone I'm sure I did!


----------



## readynwilling

This is no excuse, but i really feel like if the little girl comes first, then everyone is excited for the boy. Girls are fun to spoil and dress up in frills and whatnot.. but once you've got one, the mood swings to having one of each is nice. sorta feels that way with Pola and Beemama. Pola has her nephew, and Beemama has 2 other boys... so everyone is waiting for their princess. Whereas in my case, people were cheering when we said boy - because princess is already here (and quickly turning into a queen :rofl: ). :hugs: to both of you!


----------



## pola17

lol, thanks girls! :) Defenitely only matters how we feel!

I´m having problems finding star wars themed stuff... I want to put 2 lightsabbers on top of the crib, and add one of those wall stickers that says "may the force be with you", and I want an r2d2 waste basket.... soooo difficult to find! :dohh:


----------



## twinkletots

Wow the scan results are coming through thick and fast. Congrats to you all!
No matter what the sex, I am sure everyone will absolutely adore their little ones when they arrive.
I just read a very sad post on facebook, one of my university friends just gave birth to stillborn twin boys. I feel so devastated for her. There are just no words.

Sorry to be on a downer but just a reminder how much our bumps mean to us.


----------



## twinkletots

I can see why ur having problems pola. That's some very specialised baby kit you're looking for! 
Sounds like the nursery will be adorable tho


----------



## twinkletots

Wow the scan results are coming through thick and fast. Congrats to you all!
No matter what the sex, I am sure everyone will absolutely adore their little ones when they arrive.
I just read a very sad post on facebook, one of my university friends just gave birth to stillborn twin boys. I feel so devastated for her. There are just no words.

Sorry to be on a downer but just a reminder how much our bumps mean to us.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Good morning/afternoon ladies! :)

Beemama, congratulations!! That is pretty rude of MIL, sorry she had to spoil such a good moment for you and your husband.

Pola, a star wars theme is SO STINKING CUTE. haha!

twinkletots, that is beyond heartbreaking. Definitely makes you very appreciative of what we all have.

My bump looks way smaller today then normal lol. I just had to google to make sure it happened to others, kinda freaked me out this morning when I woke up and walked past the mirror. I also just got some amazing news, a good friend of mine is pregnant!!! I CANNOT WAIT. I don't have any real close pregnant or even mommy friends that live near me, so I am soo excited for her!!


----------



## ZooMa

It's a girl! :pink:

Funny story: early during the scan, Hubby said "I think it's a boy!" He sounded so excited. He swears it was because he thought he had figured out something about the scan before it was identified. However, the tech chuckled and said "No, that's the cord." Haha. It was at least 10-15 minutes of anticipation before we got to the actual gender determination. 

I'm so excited. I really didn't have a preference for gender either way. Hubby doesn't care either, and he said he's known it's a girl since the beginning. I was convinced she was a girl for the first trimester, but in the last few weeks I've been thinking more boy. I really had no idea.

I actually wasn't sure if I wanted to find out, since I've been enjoying the not-knowing and wondering and imagining. There is mystery and distance in the abstract.

However, now that we have a gender, things are starting to hit home. This sh** just got real. :)

When we first saw the picture on the ultrasound, I thought I recognized girl parts, but of course I'm not an expert. The u/s tech had a cute way of telling use the gender -- she had phrases she could attach to the pictures, so we watched the screen as the phrases popped up: "Congrats Mom and Dad ... you're having ... a girl!!!" I think I was in a little shock for a while. Things went from abstract to concrete very fast. I think it took a good half-hour to hour for it to sink in all the way for me.

Now we've told the parents, made the FB announcement, and are practicing saying the word "daughter." It's amazing! This is baby #1, and it truly is surreal.

I hope everyone else has a great ultrasound experience. We all welcome our babies in 5 short months!


----------



## bella21

congrats to all who found out the gender recently!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Barhanita

It's a girl!!! :yipee:

Everyone was so sure of a boy. But I am getting my little princess. She measured healthy and big!


----------



## setarei

aww zooma, that's such a great way to find out about the sex. Congrats

@beemama, I know how you feel. I've watched my dad take my nephew on so many outings and leave the nieces behind. I find it repulsive and always try to make it up to the nieces. I hope you can find a way to make it work with your MIL but in my experience, that isn't something you can teach people. Let me know if you find a fix because I haven't been able to (I've tried subtle signs all the way to frank discussions). I hope she didn't spoil the moment completely and that you can get the magic back.


----------



## setarei

That's wonderful barhanita! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> It's a girl!!! :yipee:
> 
> Everyone was so sure of a boy. But I am getting my little princess. She measured healthy and big!

OMG I was right again yay!!! congrts on your girl and so glad she is doing well and thriving :) 

Zooma huge congrats on your little girl as well :hugs:

now I am even more sure I will get boy news on saturday :haha: although a part of me thinks I am deffo having a girl and I am going with boy to stop me getting any idea's :haha:


----------



## ZooMa

So, how does one go about deciding on what to call the grandparents? Do they get to pick? I know the kids themselves have mispronunciations that becomes the name... but you have to start with something, right? What are you or the grandparents picking?

My own were Grandma, Grandpa and Grammie. My daughter's grandmothers (!) are suggesting Nana and Nonny -- have no idea where they came up with those. Typical of males, the future grandfathers aren't worrying about names or even thinking that far in the future yet. :)


----------



## JenzyKY

pola17 said:


> lol, thanks girls! :) Defenitely only matters how we feel!
> 
> I´m having problems finding star wars themed stuff... I want to put 2 lightsabbers on top of the crib, and add one of those wall stickers that says "may the force be with you", and I want an r2d2 waste basket.... soooo difficult to find! :dohh:

Bet you theres something on www.etsy.com that's star wars.


----------



## pola17

twinkletots said:


> Wow the scan results are coming through thick and fast. Congrats to you all!
> No matter what the sex, I am sure everyone will absolutely adore their little ones when they arrive.
> I just read a very sad post on facebook, one of my university friends just gave birth to stillborn twin boys. I feel so devastated for her. There are just no words.
> 
> Sorry to be on a downer but just a reminder how much our bumps mean to us.

what??!! oh no!! :cry: I´m so sorry for your friend! She must be crushed! rest in peace, little angels! :cry:


----------



## pola17

twinkletots said:


> I can see why ur having problems pola. That's some very specialised baby kit you're looking for!
> Sounds like the nursery will be adorable tho

:haha: I know, right? I can be very ambitious! :winkwink:


----------



## pola17

RockNRollBaby said:


> Good morning/afternoon ladies! :)
> 
> Beemama, congratulations!! That is pretty rude of MIL, sorry she had to spoil such a good moment for you and your husband.
> 
> Pola, a star wars theme is SO STINKING CUTE. haha!
> 
> twinkletots, that is beyond heartbreaking. Definitely makes you very appreciative of what we all have.
> 
> My bump looks way smaller today then normal lol. I just had to google to make sure it happened to others, kinda freaked me out this morning when I woke up and walked past the mirror. I also just got some amazing news, a good friend of mine is pregnant!!! I CANNOT WAIT. I don't have any real close pregnant or even mommy friends that live near me, so I am soo excited for her!!

Thank you, rocknroll! I want a geeky baby! :haha:

As for your bump, mine went smaller before it got hard and got a shape... so maybe is just that? I dunno! :shrug: But I´m sure it´ll return in no time! :winkwink:

And yaaaaay for your friend being pregnant! :D


----------



## pola17

Hurrah for more pink bumps! Congrats ZooMa and Baharnita!!

I wonder what will this group get the most? Boys or girls???

Let the sex battle begin!!! :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

congrats on the girls barhanita and Zooma!


----------



## pola17

JenzyKY said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> lol, thanks girls! :) Defenitely only matters how we feel!
> 
> I´m having problems finding star wars themed stuff... I want to put 2 lightsabbers on top of the crib, and add one of those wall stickers that says "may the force be with you", and I want an r2d2 waste basket.... soooo difficult to find! :dohh:
> 
> Bet you theres something on www.etsy.com that's star wars.Click to expand...

:hugs: Thank you so much!!! Will start lurking around, pronto! :happydance:


----------



## Sooz

Two more girls, how lovely! I think a tiny part of me would really love to have two daughters. Until they turn into teenagers any way. :haha:

So sorry to hear about your friend twinkle. :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Congrats to all the new boy and girl announcements! There's been loads today lol

One week today till my Scan woop

Welcome to the newcomers as well :)

I had the worst day at work so of to chill out xx


----------



## pola17

:hugs: sorry about the bad day, Scottish!!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Congrats on the girls!! 3 hours until my scan!!!


----------



## Beemama321

ZooMa said:


> So, how does one go about deciding on what to call the grandparents? Do they get to pick? I know the kids themselves have mispronunciations that becomes the name... but you have to start with something, right? What are you or the grandparents picking?
> 
> My own were Grandma, Grandpa and Grammie. My daughter's grandmothers (!) are suggesting Nana and Nonny -- have no idea where they came up with those. Typical of males, the future grandfathers aren't worrying about names or even thinking that far in the future yet. :)

Some grandparents pick their own like my MIL chose Nona and for my mom and dad, my son Landon (oldest) set the stage by calling them meemaw and papa on his own when he was little and now they stuck for the rest of the grandkids.


----------



## lolpants

Yeah girlies!! Congrats Zooma and Bar!!! :happydance:

As for grandparents names, I have done it that Phoebe calls my parents what I used to call my grandparents (which was Nanny and Bampi) and her fathers Mum same as what he called his grandmother (Nana -his Father passed away and his Mum is now a lesbian so she has 2 Nanas on his side!) 

Thing I would recommend is babygrows (sleepsuits/romper) with built in scratch mitts for when they are small and defo a baby swing! Most people covered the other main things. 

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

I called mine Nana, thats what my kids call my MIL and my mum and my dad is grandad :flower:

Mattsgirl good luck :thumbup:

twinkle how sad, I am so sorry for your friend


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola I love the Star Wars theme! That's awesome haha :)

Zooma and Barbanita congrats on the girls!!:happydance:

I love hearing what everyone's having!! 

Good luck Mattsgirl!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

And twinkle I'm sorry about your friend..that is devastating :( we truly have alot to be grateful for when we are blessed with a healthy baby


----------



## setarei

@pola, there's loads of star wars stuff if you look around. Here's some links:

Star wars mobile on etsy
Pottery barn bedding and some decals
May the force be with you decal
Think Geek star wars goodies (including a wampa rug)

That should get you started with your nursery! Amazon has lots of stuff too.


----------



## pola17

Good luck, Mattsgirl!!! Let us know as soon as possible! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

setarei said:


> @pola, there's loads of star wars stuff if you look around. Here's some links:
> 
> Star wars mobile on etsy
> Pottery barn bedding and some decals
> May the force be with you decal
> Think Geek star wars goodies (including a wampa rug)
> 
> That should get you started with your nursery! Amazon has lots of stuff too.

Eeeeeek!!!!! Thanks!!!! :hugs: I'll check them out! :happydance:


----------



## setarei

Welcome pola.


----------



## Sooz

My little girl only has one Nanny and that's what she opted to be called, and then three Grandad's, who are grandad with their name after it. That's what DH and I did with our grandparents.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

My husbands grand parents are Nana & Papa and so I believe my MIL & FIL want to follow in that same tradition and be called Nana & Papa. My parents are just Grandma & Grandpa to my niece and nephew.

I just saw this post on Facebook and had to come on here to share it with us moms and mamas to be. Made me tear up a bit while reading it!


For all Mother's 
(including soon to be Mothers) 

We are sitting at lunch one day when my daughter casually mentions that she and her husband are thinking of "starting a family." "We're taking a survey," she says half-joking. "Do you think I should have a baby?"

"It will change your life," I say, carefully keeping my tone neutral. 

"I know," she says, "no more sleeping in on weekends, no more spontaneous vacations." 

But that is not what I meant at all. I look at my daughter, trying to decide what to tell her. I want her to know what she will never learn in childbirth classes. 

I want to tell her that the physical wounds of child bearing will heal, but becoming a mother will leave her with an emotional wound so raw that she will forever be vulnerable. 

I consider warning her that she will never again read a newspaper without asking, "What if that had been MY child?" That every plane crash, every house fire will haunt her. 

That when she sees pictures of starving children, she will wonder if anything could be worse than watching your child die. 

I look at her carefully manicured nails and stylish suit and think that no matter how sophisticated she is, becoming a mother will reduce her to the primitive level of a bear protecting her cub. That an urgent call of "Mum!" will cause her to drop a soufflé or her best crystal without a moments hesitation. 

I feel that I should warn her that no matter how many years she has invested in her career, she will be professionally derailed by motherhood. She might arrange for childcare, but one day she will be going into an important business meeting and she will think of her
baby's sweet smell. She will have to use every ounce of discipline to keep from running home, just to make sure her baby is all right. 

I want my daughter to know that every day decisions will no longer be routine. That a five year old boy's desire to go to the men's room rather than the women's at McDonald's will become a major dilemma. That right there, in the midst of clattering trays and screaming 
children, issues of independence and gender identity will be weighed against the prospect that a child molester may be lurking in that restroom. 

However decisive she may be at the office, she will second-guess herself constantly as a mother. 

Looking at my attractive daughter, I want to assure her that eventually she will shed the pounds of pregnancy, but she will never feel the same about herself. 

That her life, now so important, will be of less value to her once she has a child. That she would give herself up in a moment to save her offspring, but will also begin to hope for more years, not to accomplish her own dreams, but to watch her child accomplish theirs. 

I want her to know that a cesarean scar or shiny stretch marks will become badges of honor. 

My daughter's relationship with her husband will change, but not in the way she thinks. 

I wish she could understand how much more you can love a man who is careful to powder the baby or who never hesitates to play with his child. 

I think she should know that she will fall in love with him again for reasons she would now find very unromantic. 

I wish my daughter could sense the bond she will feel with women throughout history who have tried to stop war, prejudice and drunk driving. 

I want to describe to my daughter the exhilaration of seeing your child learn to ride a bike. 

I want to capture for her the belly laugh of a baby who is touching the soft fur of a dog or cat for the first time.

I want her to taste the joy that is so real it actually hurts. 

My daughter's quizzical look makes me realize that tears have formed in my eyes. "You'll never regret it," I finally say. Then I reached across the table, squeezed my daughter's hand and offered a silent prayer for her, and for me, and for all the mere mortal women who stumble their way into this most wonderful of callings. 
Please share this with a Mum that you know or all of your girlfriends who may someday be Mums. May you always have in your arms the one who is in your heart.

(Author Unknown)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

ZooMa said:


> It's a girl! :pink:
> 
> Funny story: early during the scan, Hubby said "I think it's a boy!" He sounded so excited. He swears it was because he thought he had figured out something about the scan before it was identified. However, the tech chuckled and said "No, that's the cord." Haha. It was at least 10-15 minutes of anticipation before we got to the actual gender determination.
> 
> I'm so excited. I really didn't have a preference for gender either way. Hubby doesn't care either, and he said he's known it's a girl since the beginning. I was convinced she was a girl for the first trimester, but in the last few weeks I've been thinking more boy. I really had no idea.
> 
> I actually wasn't sure if I wanted to find out, since I've been enjoying the not-knowing and wondering and imagining. There is mystery and distance in the abstract.
> 
> However, now that we have a gender, things are starting to hit home. This sh** just got real. :)
> 
> When we first saw the picture on the ultrasound, I thought I recognized girl parts, but of course I'm not an expert. The u/s tech had a cute way of telling use the gender -- she had phrases she could attach to the pictures, so we watched the screen as the phrases popped up: "Congrats Mom and Dad ... you're having ... a girl!!!" I think I was in a little shock for a while. Things went from abstract to concrete very fast. I think it took a good half-hour to hour for it to sink in all the way for me.
> 
> Now we've told the parents, made the FB announcement, and are practicing saying the word "daughter." It's amazing! This is baby #1, and it truly is surreal.
> 
> I hope everyone else has a great ultrasound experience. We all welcome our babies in 5 short months!

How cute! Congratulations!! :cloud9: I feel the same way as you about the shock of having a girl, feels surreal and I am still in shock lol



Barhanita said:


> It's a girl!!! :yipee:
> 
> Everyone was so sure of a boy. But I am getting my little princess. She measured healthy and big!

yay!! Welcome to team :pink:!! :cloud9:



ZooMa said:


> So, how does one go about deciding on what to call the grandparents? Do they get to pick? I know the kids themselves have mispronunciations that becomes the name... but you have to start with something, right? What are you or the grandparents picking?
> 
> My own were Grandma, Grandpa and Grammie. My daughter's grandmothers (!) are suggesting Nana and Nonny -- have no idea where they came up with those. Typical of males, the future grandfathers aren't worrying about names or even thinking that far in the future yet. :)

I was just asking about this to my DH, he said that the child chooses but I disagree because I think the child will call them what you tell them to, or what they tell them to. :dohh:

*Mattsgirl* good luck!! :happydance:

*Twinkle* so sorry about your friend, that is so sad I cannot even imagine :cry:

*Beemama* sorry you are having a hard time with the genders! People are insane to think those comments are ok!! :nope:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

RnR that made me cry... a lot! How adorable :cloud9:


----------



## lolpants

Rocknroll - that was beautiful and so true, brought a tear to my eye. The bit about how news stories effect you so much more is something I can say is really true with me. Can't read the news without crying nowadays!

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Huge congrats to all those who found out what team they're on! sorry I'm not mentioning you all by name - So much to catch up on in socha short time! Love to you all though and I was genuinely smiling at each of your posts!

So exciting. I can't wait until my scan. 6 days and counting. 

Rocknroll - that was beautiful. So true. I just posted to my Mums Facebook. She will appreciate that a lot. 

My goodness! Baby has been soooooo active today! I should feel bruised the way they have roles, kicked and pummelled me! Kicks are now visible when you watch my tummy and I have felt lots through my hand but DP hasn't yet. I think baby must realise his hand is on my tummy and just lies still :haha: very odd as Caelan used to do exactly the same! :dohh:


----------



## pola17

:cry: I loved it, rocknroll! :cry:


----------



## JenzyKY

Angel, mine refuses to kick my DH too! He will kick and kick my hand then do nothing to my DH.


----------



## Angelmarie

How strange your LO does the same, Jenzy! I have to admit I think it's really funny :haha: our poor OHs!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

RockNRollBaby said:


> My husbands grand parents are Nana & Papa and so I believe my MIL & FIL want to follow in that same tradition and be called Nana & Papa. My parents are just Grandma & Grandpa to my niece and nephew.
> 
> I just saw this post on Facebook and had to come on here to share it with us moms and mamas to be. Made me tear up a bit while reading it!
> 
> 
> For all Mother's
> (including soon to be Mothers)
> 
> We are sitting at lunch one day when my daughter casually mentions that she and her husband are thinking of "starting a family." "We're taking a survey," she says half-joking. "Do you think I should have a baby?"
> 
> "It will change your life," I say, carefully keeping my tone neutral.
> 
> "I know," she says, "no more sleeping in on weekends, no more spontaneous vacations."
> 
> But that is not what I meant at all. I look at my daughter, trying to decide what to tell her. I want her to know what she will never learn in childbirth classes.
> 
> I want to tell her that the physical wounds of child bearing will heal, but becoming a mother will leave her with an emotional wound so raw that she will forever be vulnerable.
> 
> I consider warning her that she will never again read a newspaper without asking, "What if that had been MY child?" That every plane crash, every house fire will haunt her.
> 
> That when she sees pictures of starving children, she will wonder if anything could be worse than watching your child die.
> 
> I look at her carefully manicured nails and stylish suit and think that no matter how sophisticated she is, becoming a mother will reduce her to the primitive level of a bear protecting her cub. That an urgent call of "Mum!" will cause her to drop a soufflé or her best crystal without a moments hesitation.
> 
> I feel that I should warn her that no matter how many years she has invested in her career, she will be professionally derailed by motherhood. She might arrange for childcare, but one day she will be going into an important business meeting and she will think of her
> baby's sweet smell. She will have to use every ounce of discipline to keep from running home, just to make sure her baby is all right.
> 
> I want my daughter to know that every day decisions will no longer be routine. That a five year old boy's desire to go to the men's room rather than the women's at McDonald's will become a major dilemma. That right there, in the midst of clattering trays and screaming
> children, issues of independence and gender identity will be weighed against the prospect that a child molester may be lurking in that restroom.
> 
> However decisive she may be at the office, she will second-guess herself constantly as a mother.
> 
> Looking at my attractive daughter, I want to assure her that eventually she will shed the pounds of pregnancy, but she will never feel the same about herself.
> 
> That her life, now so important, will be of less value to her once she has a child. That she would give herself up in a moment to save her offspring, but will also begin to hope for more years, not to accomplish her own dreams, but to watch her child accomplish theirs.
> 
> I want her to know that a cesarean scar or shiny stretch marks will become badges of honor.
> 
> My daughter's relationship with her husband will change, but not in the way she thinks.
> 
> I wish she could understand how much more you can love a man who is careful to powder the baby or who never hesitates to play with his child.
> 
> I think she should know that she will fall in love with him again for reasons she would now find very unromantic.
> 
> I wish my daughter could sense the bond she will feel with women throughout history who have tried to stop war, prejudice and drunk driving.
> 
> I want to describe to my daughter the exhilaration of seeing your child learn to ride a bike.
> 
> I want to capture for her the belly laugh of a baby who is touching the soft fur of a dog or cat for the first time.
> 
> I want her to taste the joy that is so real it actually hurts.
> 
> My daughter's quizzical look makes me realize that tears have formed in my eyes. "You'll never regret it," I finally say. Then I reached across the table, squeezed my daughter's hand and offered a silent prayer for her, and for me, and for all the mere mortal women who stumble their way into this most wonderful of callings.
> Please share this with a Mum that you know or all of your girlfriends who may someday be Mums. May you always have in your arms the one who is in your heart.
> 
> (Author Unknown)

Loved it..thanks for sharing! Definitely made my eyes water :cry:


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm team :blue:!! He kept his legs crossed the first three times she tried to look. But then when she was looking for his left had we found it pointing at his manhood (no joke) it was so funny.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mattsgirl said:


> I'm team :blue:!! He kept his legs crossed the first three times she tried to look. But then when she was looking for his left had we found it pointing at his manhood (no joke) it was so funny.

:rofl: Congrats!! How funny!! :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mattsgirl said:


> I'm team :blue:!! He kept his legs crossed the first three times she tried to look. But then when she was looking for his left had we found it pointing at his manhood (no joke) it was so funny.

how cute lol congrats on your baby boy :) 



so who is next for a


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha congrats Mattsgirl that is funny! :D


----------



## setarei

rocknroll, that was a great story. Thanks for sharing it


----------



## bella21

rocknroll- thanks for sharing...brought a tear to my eyes as well !!!! 

congrats barhanita and mattsgirl!!! you're all making me wish my appointment was sooner!!!!


----------



## pola17

Mattsgirl,


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!! Another baby boy!!! woohoo!! :happydance:


----------



## bella21

im a sweet potato!!!! :happydance: :happydance: !!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

I can't believe how much I already love that little guy. He's so perfect and I can't wait til he's in my arms.


----------



## twinkletots

Congrats on more scans. Mattsgirl that's funny about your boy. I am sure that hand will spend a lot of time down there in the future. Guys love to check out their pee pee starting from a very early age obviously!!

My scan is in Tuesday (finally) but team yellow so won't find out sex. Can't wait to see baby again tho and hope everything looks ok.


----------



## lolpants

Congrats Mattsgirl!! :haha: at where he was pointing!!!

I'm Monday, but team yellow too!

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

7 hours until my scan. Sat in a massage chair at the hair dressers waiting for my appointment!

Congratulations Mattsgirl on your little boy! X


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck Sooz!

Congrats to all those who found out yesterday fabulous news!!


----------



## fairymommy

I was absent for so long from here .......... really hard to keep up but so happy to be here again. Was so busy with shifting, redecorating .... So please take me back. 
And I really loved that post rocknroll. Shared it on facebook.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

fairymommy said:


> I was absent for so long from here .......... really hard to keep up but so happy to be here again. Was so busy with shifting, redecorating .... So please take me back.
> And I really loved that post rocknroll. Shared it on facebook.

Welcome back :hi:


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck, Sooz! 

This morning the sun was shining and I was doing housework so blasting some tunes. The baby was full on moshing to 'In Utero', in Utero! :haha:

Awesome :cloud9:


----------



## Crystal5483

Women shouldn't be painting their nails and coughing up a storm in a women's health waiting room... Just saying. Especially when like 80% is obstetrics. 

Had my follow up with the doctor and he was very nice. He's covering for my OB and I liked him A LOT! He was very reassuring and just told me that I have a VERY LOW risk of issues from these cysts and that if I was his wife he'd have no issues telling me to sleep spindly without worry. 

He said they don't have to do any follow up on them as they will disappear but said we could repeat the ultrasound at 26-28 weeks if I'd like. Of course I said yes! 

Baby is fine and everything else about her was 100% normal!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

That's great news Crystal! It's nice to hear of a good doctor that is helpful! :)


----------



## pola17

Mattsgirl said:


> I can't believe how much I already love that little guy. He's so perfect and I can't wait til he's in my arms.

I know! How exciting, isn´t it??? We´re gonna have handsome little men! :happydance:

I´m gonna be the worst MIL ever! :gun: j/k, j/k! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Sooz said:


> 7 hours until my scan. Sat in a massage chair at the hair dressers waiting for my appointment!
> 
> Congratulations Mattsgirl on your little boy! X

So excited for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

Thats fantastic news Crystal!! :) I would defo take up the offer of the extra scan anyway!

Welcome back Fairy! You have any scans coming up?

Good luck Sooz! Hope you enjoy your 'me' time 1st too 

Nice one Angel \m/ 

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

fairymommy said:


> I was absent for so long from here .......... really hard to keep up but so happy to be here again. Was so busy with shifting, redecorating .... So please take me back.
> And I really loved that post rocknroll. Shared it on facebook.

welcome back!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

Angelmarie said:


> Good luck, Sooz!
> 
> This morning the sun was shining and I was doing housework so blasting some tunes. The baby was full on moshing to 'In Utero', in Utero! :haha:
> 
> Awesome :cloud9:

:rofl: that´s the kind of humor I love! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

Crystal5483 said:


> Women shouldn't be painting their nails and coughing up a storm in a women's health waiting room... Just saying. Especially when like 80% is obstetrics.
> 
> Had my follow up with the doctor and he was very nice. He's covering for my OB and I liked him A LOT! He was very reassuring and just told me that I have a VERY LOW risk of issues from these cysts and that if I was his wife he'd have no issues telling me to sleep spindly without worry.
> 
> He said they don't have to do any follow up on them as they will disappear but said we could repeat the ultrasound at 26-28 weeks if I'd like. Of course I said yes!
> 
> Baby is fine and everything else about her was 100% normal!!

 that´s fantastic news, Crystal!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Love that story RocknRoll thanks for sharing, made me tear up a bit too...

Congrats on the little boy Mattsgirl!

Crystal, wonderful news! Btw, I can't blieve someone was painting their nails in the waiting room, very weird...


----------



## more babies

That's great news Crystal!!! You can breathe a little easier now!


----------



## readynwilling

Fantastic news crystal!!

Just back from my 20 week ultrasound :) Little man is still a little man (phew). Everything looked good to me. I still have to wait to hear back about the large ovarian cyst i had at 8 weeks.





If you read the notes on the side of the photo's it says EDC (not sure what it stands for but i think it has something to do with due date) and it says 07/28/2013 - not Aug 1. but my guess is thats based on LMP, which is wrong for me as i have 31 & 32 day cycles.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

That's great news ready! :) Cute pictures!


----------



## fairymommy

Yes I have a scan on my birthday ...7th apr and I know this would be the best gift ever! Also I think that I can feel my baby move.... really not sure about it though:shrug: I am sure some of you must have felt it. How was it like? For me its like a little ball rolling inside my lower abdomen.


----------



## bella21

fairmommy yup sounds like baby moving ! :thumbup: i feel like mine also gives me little taps hehe its such a cool feeling isn't it! so awesome you find out on your birthday!! what a wonderful bday gift!!!


----------



## pola17

that´s great news, ready!! your boy is looking so handsome! :cloud9:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Great news Crystal and Ready!! :) 

I had a scan this morning and my Dr said she couldn't tell for sure cause baby wouldn't move their foot but she said it looks like a girl! We will find out for sure on the 25th!


----------



## pola17

11 more days, Jolley!!! Ack, can´t wait to find out what´s in your oven! :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha thanks Pola! Me too!!! I hope the 25th comes quick! :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Great news Crystal and Ready!! :)
> 
> I had a scan this morning and my Dr said she couldn't tell for sure cause baby wouldn't move their foot but she said it looks like a girl! We will find out for sure on the 25th!

What a shy little one you have in there! I hope these days fly by! I can't wait to hear what you are having! :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I participated on a giveaway for a free profesional newborn photo shot and WON!!!! I am the most excited!! Here's the web page of the photographer, she takes the cutest photos ever!! 

https://www.facebook.com/LalalubyKay

I can't wait to meet our little girl and take beautiful pictures of her :cloud9:


----------



## lolpants

Fab scan Ready!

Fairy that sounds like baby to me! I have the full on kicks now, esp when I 1st get up and before bed. all on left hand side, so guess that is where legs must be!?

Jolley congrats on successful scan - hope they can see more on 25th

Fab news on photo shoot Borr! :happydance: You will have to share them on here when they're done!

Wonder how Sooz got on?

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Haha thanks Pola! Me too!!! I hope the 25th comes quick! :happydance:

OH shy baby LOL roll on the 25th till you find out for sure I hope :flower:

2 more sleeps till my scan :happydance:


----------



## Scottish

Congrats on the scans and to the new gender announcement! When I am working its hard to keep up here lol. 

I got my push chair today so was playing about with it earlier hehe it's fab :)

I also got my blood results back for the Down syndrome and spina bifida which both came back at low risk so that's a relief! Xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Congrats on the scans and to the new gender announcement! When I am working its hard to keep up here lol.
> 
> I got my push chair today so was playing about with it earlier hehe it's fab :)
> 
> I also got my blood results back for the Down syndrome and spina bifida which both came back at low risk so that's a relief! Xx

Thats great news :flower: oooh new pushchair :happydance:


----------



## pola17

That´s great news, Scottish! :happydance:

Lily, I already congratulated you on your journal! yay! :happydance:

Celtic, 2 more sleeps feels like forever!!!!!!! I want it to be saturday!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> That´s great news, Scottish! :happydance:
> 
> Lily, I already congratulated you on your journal! yay! :happydance:
> 
> Celtic, 2 more sleeps feels like forever!!!!!!! I want it to be saturday!!!!!!! :happydance:


I know!!! I can not sleep LOL your 5 hours behind me so my scan is 6.30 am your time so I should have updated by the time you get up :happydance:


----------



## pola17

lol! That´s one of the moments I´m lucky to be where I am, Celtic! :happydance:

On friday I wish I was in europe, so it´s friday already, on sundays I´m happy to be in Ecuador because you´re on monday already! :haha:


----------



## Sooz

Hi all!

Our scan went well, everything they could see was absolutely fine with a nice heart trace that matches my doppler. Unfortunately much like my DD this baby was naughty so they couldn't see all of the spine, despite tipping me up so the bed was almost vertical! I was hanging on for dear life! Anyway the upshot is I have another scan on April 2nd.

We've stayed team yellow. I did see some proper potty shots but all I can really say is I didn't see three lines but I didn't really see any appendages either! Its very weird to think the sonographer definitely knows though!

Here is my little monkey!

https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/2013-03-14192117.jpg

Oh and my placenta is anterior too, hence my erratic movements.


----------



## pola17

Lovely scan pic, Sooz! :cloud9:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Our scan went well, everything they could see was absolutely fine with a nice heart trace that matches my doppler. Unfortunately much like my DD this baby was naughty so they couldn't see all of the spine, despite tipping me up so the bed was almost vertical! I was hanging on for dear life! Anyway the upshot is I have another scan on April 2nd.
> 
> We've stayed team yellow. I did see some proper potty shots but all I can really say is I didn't see three lines but I didn't really see any appendages either! Its very weird to think the sonographer definitely knows though!
> 
> Here is my little monkey!
> 
> https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/2013-03-14192117.jpg
> 
> Oh and my placenta is anterior too, hence my erratic movements.

great news :thumbup: well done for staying team yellow :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Lovely scan! And you get to see baby again!
Well done on staying yellow :) Did you have surprise with Paige?

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

great scan Sooz! Yay for a redo too :) thats always fun. Good going on staying :yellow:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Great news on the scan sooz! 

I am I the only one who is getting a late 20 week scan? I get mine at 22 weeks?


----------



## bella21

i can't say my scan is late borr but its at 20w and 4days... seeing all these earlier scans is making me a bit anxious!!! hehe


----------



## Sooz

lolpants said:


> Lovely scan! And you get to see baby again!
> Well done on staying yellow :) Did you have surprise with Paige?
> 
> Lol xx

We found out with Paige, thought we'd see what its like to be on the other side this time! X


----------



## lolpants

Sooz said:


> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> Lovely scan! And you get to see baby again!
> Well done on staying yellow :) Did you have surprise with Paige?
> 
> Lol xx
> 
> We found out with Paige, thought we'd see what its like to be on the other side this time! XClick to expand...

Exactly same as me! Exciting times ahead :happydance:

I'll be 20 weeks and approx 3 days for my scan .. can't complain as got to see bubba at 16 and 18 weeks too :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I don't know why they do the 20 week scan at my doctors only after 22 weeks, I will probably be 22 and a half when I go.


----------



## Sooz

They always aim to do it at nineteen weeks here. :shrug:

So exciting lol! Its going to be amazing guessing until the end.


----------



## twinkletots

What a beautiful profile ur baby has sooz. I want to guess gender but I have no clue!
I will be 20+4 at my next scan but my friend who went to same hospital couple of weeks ago was 19+2.
So it can vary a lot!!


----------



## ZooMa

readynwilling said:


> If you read the notes on the side of the photo's it says EDC (not sure what it stands for but i think it has something to do with due date) and it says 07/28/2013 - not Aug 1. but my guess is thats based on LMP, which is wrong for me as i have 31 & 32 day cycles.

EDC = "estimated date of confinement", from back when women were squirreled away to deliver, since it was unseemly to actually acknowledge pregnancy and what was happening. Glad that doesn't happen anymore!

I've become addicted to Mad Men on Netflix (I know I'm a few years late), but ****spoiler alert**** ....

... I recently watched the episode where she gave birth, and SO glad it's not that twilight sleep, uncontrolled unaware stupor anymore. At least I imagine I'll be glad when the time comes!


----------



## readynwilling

Thanks Zooma! If you use my LMP (Oct 21) my EDD would be 07/28... but i have 31/32 day cycles and i o'd on CD 17 so my due date is 08/01.

With J i caculated my EDD at 03/07 and the dr moved it to 03/04... but i had her on 03/07 LOL!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Borr my 20 week scan is at 23 weeks 9th of April :) my scan on Saturday is a private one


----------



## bella21

wanted to share some pics with you ladies...so here is my 18w bump pic from today :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0717.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bella21

annddd here is me and my chihuahua Bailee <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0699.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lolpants

Nice bump and fur baby! :thumbup:
Lol xx


----------



## RockNRollBaby

I scanned the last few pages quickly, but nice scans to everyone whose posted theres! So exciting all the gender scans that are going on.

Bella, cute bump pic! And your dog is precious, what a cutie!

I had my regular OB appointment today, took the medical assistant a few minutes to find the spot where baby is because baby wouldn't stay still or cooperate lol. I looked over at my husband who had this big ol smile he gets on his face when he's doing something he shouldn't be doing, clearly soo happy that this child is exactly like him lol. My husband was known as a little terror child, and his parents always joke with us that our baby is going to pay him back for being such a little shit all those years. When baby finally stayed still, heart beat was perfect and I'm measuring right on track. I've gotta say.. My favorite thing in the world is getting to hear babies heartbeat. I just sat there and fell in more love as I could hear the heart beating away. 2 more weeks until my next ultrasound!! Can't wait to see my littlest love of my life!


----------



## setarei

I'm having my 20 week scan at 21 weeks. I think it's all up to the doc and when they can fit you in.

My MIL just told me a scary story. Apparently my husband used to kick up a storm in utero and she had visible bruises on the outside of her belly after some of his more vigourous sessions. I'm hoping these kids don't get his kicking ability. I have been able to feel kicks from the inside and with my hand and I do feel some pain for a few hours after some of the kicks. I think I'm in trouble :wacko:!


----------



## pola17

Lily,

They're asking me to return at 22 weeks to check the "real" location of the placenta, as mine is partially previa. The tech said that after 22 weeks, you can check well the placenta, so maybe it's that! :shrug:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks Celtic glad to know I am not the only one! 

Bella cute bump and fur baby! :)

Setarei that is scary! I hope your babies are more calm! 

Pola I really don't know why they do it at 22 weeks :shrug: I guess it could be that...


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bella your bump and dog are adorable :)

Pola how was your cervix? And how's your infection doing?


----------



## pola17

Hey Jolley!!
Cervix measures like it should, so, *phew*

I should see the doctor tomorrow for the infection follow up!

They did find at the scan, I'm partially previa. They said I shouldn't worry, as most of the times the placenta moves up! :dohh:

Thanks for asking!! :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

pola17 said:


> Hey Jolley!!
> Cervix measures like it should, so, *phew*
> 
> I should see the doctor tomorrow for the infection follow up!
> 
> They did find at the scan, I'm partially previa. They said I shouldn't worry, as most of the times the placenta moves up! :dohh:
> 
> Thanks for asking!! :hugs:

Glad your cervix looks good! :thumbup: hope your infection is gone and hope that placenta moves up :flower: I have also heard they move to where they should be the majority of the time :) glad your doing good! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Jolley!!! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## twinkletots

Hope ur placenta moves to a better spot pola.
It's bumps 20 week birthday today, woo hoo


----------



## Sooz

Exactly half way today here too!

My current bump!

https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/2013-03-14192747.jpg


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> Exactly half way today here too!
> 
> My current bump!
> 
> https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/2013-03-14192747.jpg


beautiful :flower: love your hair as well :thumbup:


----------



## Sooz

Aww thanks. I can't get a decent picture of it which shows off the colour, I feel better about it today now I've styled it my way, hate how hair repress insist on flicking it under when they cut a bob!


----------



## lolpants

Happy halfway, twinkle, sooz and me! :happydance:

Nice bump and hair Sooz! :)

Crazy to think we're at the halfway point! Seems like only yesterday I got my BFP!! Can everyone remember what their 1st signs were (other than no AF!) For me was the peeing allllll the time! 

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

loving the half way bump sooz! and bella fab bump as well! that reminds me i havent done my 19 week bump pic yet which i must do later! had a horrid couple of days at work (joys of been a nurse lol) and just been coming home and chilling so not done much.

I dont think i feel this pregnancy has passed that quick but maybe thats because i got my bfp so early when i was under 4 weeks!. actually my first sign was a strange white cm ( like wet toilet paper) which prompted me to test. i think that must have been the day of implantation! however, i do feel now we are all almost half way it will go much quicker! :)


----------



## pola17

when did you get that hair cut, Sooz??? You look great!!!


----------



## pola17

Hey girls!

I´m kind of worried... since 4am, I woke up with a stabbing pain on the right side of my belly, near my navel... but I realised it showed up everytime I took air, so I assumed it was round ligament pain, as my abdomen grows when I take air while breathing.
Then at 8am, while getting ready for work, I kept having that stabbing pain, it comes and goes, but not for more than a few seconds, then I started feeling it very low at my pelvic area at the same time!

I got an appointment with the dr. to check my urine results... does it sound like an UTI to you?? :dohh:


----------



## Sooz

Yesterday morning Pola, to pass the time until my scan. Thank you. :flower:

I actually called MW triage on Tuesday morning because I'd had a dull throbbing pain constantly since the afternoon before ad wanted to check if they thought it still sounded like round ligament pain as everything on google was saying a sharp pain that came and went around the pubic bone. The MW assured me it was normal but told me if it got worse or I found it never eased I could call back for a physio referral. As it is it disappeared the following day so think it was just growing pains.


----------



## mac1979

I haven't been on the past couple of days as I haven't been feeling well...so...
Congrats on all of the new gender announcements. My ultrasound is Thursday and time can't go fast enough. DH and I decided to just tell family and close friends, and to not do the Facebook gender reveal until baby is born. 

Didn't get much sleep last night. Our dog decided to bark at nothing at about 3 am waking up DH and I. After that no matter what side I laid on I felt the baby "nubbing" me. With an anterior placenta I am so happy to finally be feeling some movement, but it was keeping me awake all night long.


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola I am getting pain like that but it's at my sides not belly button let us know what your doctor says


----------



## readynwilling

yeah i have a pain in my left side today - started last night at 7pm... i found a few positions last night where it went away completely. But sitting it comes and goes. Is maybe a 5-6 out of 10 on the pain scale - i actually think it might be gas LOL


----------



## pola17

Thanks for the answers, girls!

It´s just that I also feel that stabbing near.. I don´t know how to describe this in english, but where we pee! LOL! :haha:

I had my follow up appointment anyways... last week they took an urine sample and they had the results ready yesterday! I´ll come back later to gossip what the doctor said! :winkwink:


----------



## ZooMa

mac1979 said:


> Didn't get much sleep last night. Our dog decided to bark at nothing at about 3 am waking up DH and I. After that no matter what side I laid on I felt the baby "nubbing" me. With an anterior placenta I am so happy to finally be feeling some movement, but it was keeping me awake all night long.

For all of you ladies who have been through this before, does the baby movement really get so annoying that you can't sleep? When did that happen for you. I feel our girl more and more every day - she definitely is getting stronger! However, nothing painful yet that would keep me awake. I'm just afraid that if she's so active so early, I don't have long to go before it's really uncomfortable!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola I have also been having some weird uncomfortable/painful/weird feelings around my belly button mostly on the right side. At my appt they said it was growing pains and maybe a nerve was getting pushed on or something:shrug:


----------



## Beemama321

ZooMa said:


> mac1979 said:
> 
> 
> Didn't get much sleep last night. Our dog decided to bark at nothing at about 3 am waking up DH and I. After that no matter what side I laid on I felt the baby "nubbing" me. With an anterior placenta I am so happy to finally be feeling some movement, but it was keeping me awake all night long.
> 
> For all of you ladies who have been through this before, does the baby movement really get so annoying that you can't sleep? When did that happen for you. I feel our girl more and more every day - she definitely is getting stronger! However, nothing painful yet that would keep me awake. I'm just afraid that if she's so active so early, I don't have long to go before it's really uncomfortable!Click to expand...

Mine wasn't movement so much as it was size. I'm tiny and for the last 6-8 weeks of my pregnancy, I could only sleep sitting upright on the couch literally pushing on my son the entire time away from my lungs/ribs. It hurt so much!!!


----------



## pola17

Thanks Jolley!! That´s not what worries me, is that at the same time, I feel stabbing pains very low... when I had had kidney stones before, when I was about to release the stone, it felt the same way, that´s why I suspect the UTI! But we shall see!

I´ll tell you what the doctor said.. I had my follow up appointment anyways! :thumbup:


----------



## Beemama321

pola17 said:


> Thanks for the answers, girls!
> 
> It´s just that I also feel that stabbing near.. I don´t know how to describe this in english, but where we pee! LOL! :haha:
> 
> I had my follow up appointment anyways... last week they took an urine sample and they had the results ready yesterday! I´ll come back later to gossip what the doctor said! :winkwink:

I call that lightening crouch! I've experienced it all three pregnancies. This time, my baby girl is literally kicking my cervix!


----------



## pola17

Really, beemama??? That actually makes sense!!
My boy is seated, with his legs by my pelvic zone, and his head near my navel... so maybe he´s kicking mommy´s cervix and bladder! grrrrrrrrrrrrr :haha:


----------



## mac1979

ZooMa said:


> mac1979 said:
> 
> 
> Didn't get much sleep last night. Our dog decided to bark at nothing at about 3 am waking up DH and I. After that no matter what side I laid on I felt the baby "nubbing" me. With an anterior placenta I am so happy to finally be feeling some movement, but it was keeping me awake all night long.
> 
> For all of you ladies who have been through this before, does the baby movement really get so annoying that you can't sleep? When did that happen for you. I feel our girl more and more every day - she definitely is getting stronger! However, nothing painful yet that would keep me awake. I'm just afraid that if she's so active so early, I don't have long to go before it's really uncomfortable!Click to expand...

It wasn't annoying so much as the feeling is so weird for me since I haven't felt much movement yet. It was like baby was telling a knock-knock joke with no punchline.


----------



## Sooz

ZooMa said:


> mac1979 said:
> 
> 
> Didn't get much sleep last night. Our dog decided to bark at nothing at about 3 am waking up DH and I. After that no matter what side I laid on I felt the baby "nubbing" me. With an anterior placenta I am so happy to finally be feeling some movement, but it was keeping me awake all night long.
> 
> For all of you ladies who have been through this before, does the baby movement really get so annoying that you can't sleep? When did that happen for you. I feel our girl more and more every day - she definitely is getting stronger! However, nothing painful yet that would keep me awake. I'm just afraid that if she's so active so early, I don't have long to go before it's really uncomfortable!Click to expand...

Paige never ever kept me awake at night, she almost perfectly followed my sleeping pattern. I even slept through my first contractions until 7am though, so its not like much keeps me up at night. :rofl:


----------



## readynwilling

yeah i was never kept awake at night with movements... i slept really well my first pregnancy actually...


----------



## Scottish

I have also been experiencing sharp pains today like kinda dull aching pain. It's gone now big I was a bit concerned for a wee while!

Am still waiting for proper kicks and movements as I m still just feeling wee niggles now and again but my anterior placenta must be right where baby kicks hehe


----------



## onebumpplease

I think I might have felt baby, but looking forward to knowing for sure that I did! Think my feelings could've easily been wind!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Let us know what they say Pola:hugs:


----------



## pola17

I sure willl! :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

I would be happy if someone would take away my craving for sex and fantasies about one person in particular for fruit craving again. Thats all I ask. Its actually giving me a headache now.


----------



## JenzyKY

Well I have uveitis in my eye and get to take hourly drops that are class c with unknown effect on my Henry. Panicked and upset. I could be on drops for weeks.


----------



## Sooz

JenzyKY said:


> Well I have uveitis in my eye and get to take hourly drops that are class c with unknown effect on my Henry. Panicked and upset. I could be on drops for weeks.

:hugs:

My anti sickness drugs are class C and I've been on them for months. I know how worrying it is.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Jenzy. Had to look up both Uveitis and Class C med's :( I am going to say that I *HOPE* seeing as its ust a drop in the eye and not an internal med that potential risks are minimized :hugs:


----------



## KelseyK

Hey ladies!

Thank you so much for the lovely welcome <3 I have been so busy the last few days!! I just had a job interview... I'm really excited about the job and I REALLY hope I get it. I've never had a job interview while pregnant so it was a little nerve racking. Plus I HAD to tell them I was pregnant because they needed to know if I needed to take anytime off within 6 months :/ ugh. I know if I don't get it though it will be because of that and I will just apply again in the fall :)

Hope you all are doing well <3 I'm counting down the days until my scan on the 21st!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> I sure willl! :thumbup:

Good luck :hugs:



Dragonfly said:


> I would be happy if someone would take away my craving for sex and fantasies about one person in particular for fruit craving again. Thats all I ask. Its actually giving me a headache now.

 would a cold shower work!!! :flower:



JenzyKY said:


> Well I have uveitis in my eye and get to take hourly drops that are class c with unknown effect on my Henry. Panicked and upset. I could be on drops for weeks.

I hope your not on them weeks :hugs:



KelseyK said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Thank you so much for the lovely welcome <3 I have been so busy the last few days!! I just had a job interview... I'm really excited about the job and I REALLY hope I get it. I've never had a job interview while pregnant so it was a little nerve racking. Plus I HAD to tell them I was pregnant because they needed to know if I needed to take anytime off within 6 months :/ ugh. I know if I don't get it though it will be because of that and I will just apply again in the fall :)
> 
> Hope you all are doing well <3 I'm counting down the days until my scan on the 21st!!

FX you get the job :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Jenzy that is stressful, I was freakish out and so stressed when I had to take flagyl for a week and that was class b. But hopefully you won't absorb too much through your eye. Hope it clears up really soon:hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

I have to share something with you that made me cry. Last night my husband learned this song and he is very excited to sing it to our girl: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yW6lMuvDJEI

I started crying. He wanted a boy so badly, but now he is in love with our girl.


----------



## pola17

JenzyKY said:


> Well I have uveitis in my eye and get to take hourly drops that are class c with unknown effect on my Henry. Panicked and upset. I could be on drops for weeks.

Sorry you're so worried! :hugs: I'm sure everything's gonna be ok! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Back from my appointment feeling a little bit blue. 
No UTIs or more infections, sounds like those stabbing pains I got this morning are normal, but I'm worried after the doctor explained me the possibilities if the placenta issue won't improve. 

I'm partially previa. In a month I need to check if it's moving up. He said all placentas move up, but it should go up at least 3cms to say I'm out of danger. 
I can't run, do yoga, lift light weight, nothing. He said if the placenta won't rise enough, I might bleed, and that can cause huge problems! :cry:
I'm worried for my baby boy! :cry:


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Pola


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh no Pola I hope it moves and your little boy is ok!


----------



## Sooz

Barhanita that's beautiful, and tell your husband little girls adore their Daddy.


----------



## amethyst77

Oh no Pola :hugs:
xx


----------



## lolpants

:hugs: for Pola and Jenzy

Lol xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola sending prayers your way that placenta moves up and your little boy is ok:hugs: hang in there and try to stay positive. We're here for you :flower: I think your placenta will move up if you just rest and take it easy for awhile like the Dr said xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Back from my appointment feeling a little bit blue.
> No UTIs or more infections, sounds like those stabbing pains I got this morning are normal, but I'm worried after the doctor explained me the possibilities if the placenta issue won't improve.
> 
> I'm partially previa. In a month I need to check if it's moving up. He said all placentas move up, but it should go up at least 3cms to say I'm out of danger.
> I can't run, do yoga, lift light weight, nothing. He said if the placenta won't rise enough, I might bleed, and that can cause huge problems! :cry:
> I'm worried for my baby boy! :cry:

Try not to worry Pola they do warn you of the worst case so your prepared, I had one early on a full one on my first baby it was the cause of spottting for for 3 weeks but it moved and I had no more bleeding at all. 

do take it easy and I say it will move out of the way :hugs:


----------



## setarei

Pola, I know bleeding is scary but I've had it this whole pregnancy (possibly due to previa) and it's been ok (well stressful but no real problems). Hopefully yours moves up but it's a common issue and shouldn't cause too much trouble.


----------



## pola17

Thanks girls!! You do cheer me up! :hugs: we can totally do this!!! 
I'll kick that placenta's butt! :gun:

Now we are having an electrical storm. My boy is kinda scared! Those thunders are hitting really hard... I'm spoiling him with chocolate and might play him some music now :cloud9:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

:hugs: Jenzy and Pola


----------



## lolpants

I did the worst thing a pregnant, hormonal mother could do tonight.. I watched Comic Relief (Charity TV event) and all I've done is cry!! Don't think I'll sleep thinking of some of the poor children suffering :(

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Aww pola :hugs: I bet that placenta will be moved by your next scan! I hope you don't worry to much about it as worrying is not good for you. Relax and take things easy! Look at the bright side you have to get your oh to spoil you now and pamper you so u can relax hehe xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I was listening to babies heartbeat today and it usually sounds like galloping and it's really strong. Today it sounded more like swosh swosh, not as slow as what the placenta sounds like so I know it's not the placenta. Is this normal? I am so concerned :(


----------



## Crystal5483

Borr that's been mine ... She only had a hb of 131 at the doctors the other day but she's totally fine! Don't worry!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Pola I have a friend who is that way now and they said it should move up. Another friend of mine was that way and it totally moved but baby was breech so it didn't matter lol


----------



## pola17

Thanks for the words! Besides your encouragement, I had a YouTube session with happy music and I'm feeling so much better!!! 
:hugs: thank you, girls!!

Lolpants, don't cry!!! :flower:

Lily, I have no idea, but I'm sure your baby girl is doing super! :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

borr.dg.baby said:


> I was listening to babies heartbeat today and it usually sounds like galloping and it's really strong. Today it sounded more like swosh swosh, not as slow as what the placenta sounds like so I know it's not the placenta. Is this normal? I am so concerned :(

I could be wrong... But I thought the placenta whoosh was the same speed as babies HR??? U can also pick up ur own HR through a major artery... Perhaps previously I've heard your Heart, thought it was placenta and now u are picking up the placenta and bubs is hiding down low??? My MW even took a minute to find baby Thursday at 20 weeks, he was hiding behind pubic bone!! 

I'm sure baby is ok :hugs: but ist hard not to worry :(


----------



## Barhanita

I am sorry Jenzy and Pola! I hope everything will resolve soon.


----------



## CelticNiamh

scan in 4 hours :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Thanks girls. I think I'm just so tired and in pain it's all getting to me. I've kept the drops from being systemic so it should all be ok. I hope.

Celtic good luck!


----------



## Dragonfly

lolpants said:


> I did the worst thing a pregnant, hormonal mother could do tonight.. I watched Comic Relief (Charity TV event) and all I've done is cry!! Don't think I'll sleep thinking of some of the poor children suffering :(
> 
> Lol xx

I have been desperate horney to the point I am actually crying as it wont stop. Its not good at all. Last night I went to bed pale as a ghost and felt so dead from a tiring day of raging hormones of just wanting sex and not being satisfied. I know people will laugh and think it should be fun but its actually not. I feel like my bp is hitting the roof or something. Actual anxiety caused by it. I feel ok so far today but I am scared it will come back. :cry: I just want some sort of weird food addiction back.


----------



## Sooz

Good luck with your scan today Celtic.


----------



## stargazer01

Good luck with scan Celtic! Can't wait to see pics. :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Turns out she was just trying to scare the crap out of mommy. :oops:

I used the doppler again today and found her galloping away. I was so sure yesterday that I could not find her and tried to convince myself that the placenta was her :dohh: 

I had an awful night worrying but I am glad to find her today :thumbup:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good luck Celtic!!!


----------



## amethyst77

Glad all is ok Borr. 
Lolpants, I was the same blubbing at comic Relief!! 
Good luck, Celtic 
X


----------



## Crystal5483

Borr she could have been sleeping lol :) 

Good luck Celtic!


----------



## pola17

Celtic!!! Good luck!! Can´t wait to find out what you`ve got in your oven! :haha:

I`m gonna get my hair dyed... I haven´t done so since October, I was going to let my natural hair grow, but then I discovered grey hair! :dohh: and I`m just 28! :dohh:

Hope everyone`s weekend kick asses!! :thumbup:

Lily, so glad you found your girl today! :flower:


----------



## twinkletots

What ya got in there Celtic? Desperate to know if its blue or pink?!
I had no grey hairs until after I gave birth to my dd then got a big streak of grey on one side. I pulled them all out!! 
Now every time I see one I just pull the damn thing out.


----------



## more babies

I found a grey hair two years at 25 when DD2 ended up in the hospital so I chalked it up to stress and pulled it out. Now just the other day DD was doing my hair and found another one. I pulled it out but don't have any excuses for it this time :dohh: hopefully it'll be another couple years before finding anymore!

Celtic can't wait to find out what you're having! Good luck!!


----------



## lolpants

Thats a relief Borr!! :thumbup:
 
No news from Celtic yet then?

Aww DF you must have all my sex drive - cos I am far from 'in the mood' How's your OH coping ;)


I havent coloured my hair since August last year or had it cut since the mothers day of 2011!!! Desperate to get it done - and I have a lot of grey coming through now :( No idea how long for, as I used to dye hair all the time! (I'm 33 btw)

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Lol twinkle and more babies... In Ecuador we have an expression that says that if you pull a grey hair off, you'll get 2! :haha: I know it's not true, but I like my hair dark, and the roots were dark, and the rest like copper! :haha:

I was a hot mess! :rofl:

I'm at the salon as we speak. They offered me a natural/ chemical free hair dye, and it's just 10 dollars more expensive! I accepted it! Smells yummy and my scalp is not itching! :thumbup:
So for the hair dye + hair cut + and blow dry, I'll pay 72 dollars (yes, Ecuador's local currency is the American dollar), so I think it's not that bad!!!

I want to feel guapa tonight! :winkwink:


----------



## pola17

Lolpants! I used to due mine all the time, too! Ever since I'm 16!! I miss getting different colors, highlights, etc. 

When I was single, I could spend my money on that! :haha:


----------



## twinkletots

I'm sure you will look very guapa pola!
I stopped dying my hair too cos it got too expensive. If the grey continues I will be finding the money tho!
Think there is some hormonal link with me cos got several grey hairs after giving birth and after both of my miscarriages. I am now getting 
Older (37 this year) so guess will need to start dealing with it.
Will start properly freaking out when I start getting grey pubes! Ha ha!


----------



## lolpants

Pola, I've had 1 hair cut since Phoebe was born, 1!!! In my single/full time working days I wouldn't go 3 months!! Funny how things change!

I am in work now, sooo busy. Everyones off for the rugby, which reminds me - lets all wish good luck to Wales (apart from the English users ofc) We gotta not only won but win by 8 pts to win the title... everything crossed!!

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Good Luck to Wales!!! One of the most beautiful Places I've ever been (well, only been to Cardiff!!) 
And yes, it's funny how things change! :haha: but this is so much better! :cloud9:

Twinkle, have you tried those hair dyes in a box? I used to use them, but as I like ash tones, after many washes, my hair would get copper tones, but if you like these tones, I recommend them! They're cheap and easy to use!!!


----------



## twinkletots

I used to use them pola but my hair would be nice and Brown at the start then turn ginger after a few weeks so stopped using them .
I only have a few grey just now and so far pulling them out is doing the trick!


----------



## pola17

That's even better, twinkle! What's natural is always the best!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lolpants

I have to agree Pola, especially as I live in Cardiff ;)

Its crazy how different my life is as a Mum, especially financially, but I'd rather be penniless and have Phoebe in my arms, than the money to do whatever I want.. Being a Mum is literally priceless!

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

I can't wait, lolpants! I want my boy to be here already!

I went to Cardiff for a day, and they took us to a castle. I remember where it was the cigar room, they had a devil face on the ceiling to scare the women, so they wouldn't get in. 
Welsh men are also gorgeous. I fell in love with my English teacher, who is from wales and his name was Chris! I'd love to go back!!!


----------



## lolpants

Wales is very beautiful in certain parts, Cardiff notso much, so if you loved Cardiff you would love the rest of the country :)

I haven't really done South America, Puerto Rico closest I got.


Still no news off Celtic!?

Lol xx


----------



## mac1979

I would live to go to Cardiff if only to go see where Doctor Who is filmed and the setting for Torchwood. Yes , I know my geek is showing.


----------



## lolpants

The Doctor Who museum is opposite my folks place :) (but I've never been, d'oh)

Lol xx

ps we're winning the rugby - yey!! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

yay for winning!! :happydance: I´d love to go to Puerto Rico... I fancy some caribbean weather! :haha:


----------



## Sooz

Having my hair done this week was the first time in a year! I buy groupon vouchers for it now, so my colour, cut and style was only £18.

Celtic is really keeping us in suspense!


----------



## pola17

wow!! Only 18 pounds???!! That´s awesome!! Ecuador can be a very expensive country! :wacko:


----------



## lolpants

I had a bad experience with a haircut on a groupon voucher and not bothered since :/

We won 30 - 3!!!! :happydance: Gonna be manic getting home from work now! (I finish in half hr and the fireworks/presentation of cup only happening now so everyone will get on road same time as me! 

Pola I did a caribbean cruise so only there for a day :) Went to barbados when I was about 12 too.. but thats as far south as Ive been.. would love to explore more that way :)

Lol xx


----------



## twinkletots

I have been watching the rugby lol and was a great match. Wales did amazing! Gonna be.busy busy with party goers tonight.
I have been to Bolivia and Peru to do the Inca trail. Would love to go to the Galapagos islands. Altho right now I would like to go anywhere with a hint of sun.
Hope all ok with Celtic


----------



## lolpants

Yeah I am eager top hear off Celtic too!!

Baby is kicking up a storm in me this evening! Ouchie!!

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

lolpants said:


> I had a bad experience with a haircut on a groupon voucher and not bothered since :/
> 
> We won 30 - 3!!!! :happydance: Gonna be manic getting home from work now! (I finish in half hr and the fireworks/presentation of cup only happening now so everyone will get on road same time as me!
> 
> Pola I did a caribbean cruise so only there for a day :) Went to barbados when I was about 12 too.. but thats as far south as Ive been.. would love to explore more that way :)
> 
> Lol xx

yaaaay for Wales winning! :happydance: I´d love to go on a cruise... 
One day... one day.... :haha:


----------



## pola17

twinkletots said:


> I have been watching the rugby lol and was a great match. Wales did amazing! Gonna be.busy busy with party goers tonight.
> I have been to Bolivia and Peru to do the Inca trail. Would love to go to the Galapagos islands. Altho right now I would like to go anywhere with a hint of sun.
> Hope all ok with Celtic

:saywhat: You were so close and you didn´t come to Ecuador???!! eoifryweifr`0difjwp4ut9047t0uewjdslkgjñlrgjapwu49ryuerdskj :haha:
I found Bolivia extremely cheap :haha: I went with 100 dollars in cash, and returned with 50 dollars full of souvenirs! :rofl:
On the Inca trail, did you take the whole nine yards by walking???!! I just took the train lol!

Come to Ecuador! Galapagos kick asses... DH wants to take baby and me there for christmas! He had a tour to galapagos (he´s a musician in our local orchestra) but the galapagos tour is by the time baby is due! :rofl:


----------



## twinkletots

I know, so close! Could only get six weeks off work at the time and money was tight or I would so have been to Ecuador and the Galapagos islands.
Peru and Bolivia were both super cheap! Also went to the amazon which was amazing.
Yes I walked the Inca trail and camped along the way. It was great.
Those days are so long gone, maybe when my babies are all grown up and flown the nest I will return to my travels. All old and grey!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey lovely ladies, I am sooo sorry keeping you all in suspense I'm only getting a chance to update now but

looks like a boy :) 

here comes the disappointing bit 
scan was crap to say the least, very quick and she kept making comments oh I cant get a clear picture baby is in a bad position she showed us a potty shot and I could not see any thing she pointed to what she said was a willy and I was still wondering what are you looking at I could not see it at all. I feel for the first time ever not sure of gender at all. she took a picture of the potty shot with boy on it but it was not with my the two pictures !!! yes I only got two pictures for what we paid for it was crap. 

on my last scan at around the same gestation I did not even need to be told I could see my self it was all boy it was as clear as day lol 

my next scan is on the 9th of April and ill hopefully get to see my boy in all his glory :) 

I will try and post pictures on my phone and internet is very bad in my mums 

thanks for thinking of me xx


----------



## pola17

Lemme take off my hat to your for doing to inca trail by walking! 
As I went with my parents and sis, we stayed in a hotel in Cusco, thent took the train to Macchu Picchu and returned... I know the people from cusco carry the camping things all the way... these people must be so strong!!

In Ecuador you can do A LOT of stuff with a family..... Galapagos is defenitelly a must with children! They love the animals and is always warm in there... although I´ve never been there... I´m just 1:20 away! :thumbup:
Ecuador might be slightly cheaper than Peru, as our currency is the american dollar, when people come with dollars, pounds or euros, is evry convenient... you can have lunch with soup, main dish, dessert and juice starting 3 dollars, but even fancy restaurants are very affordable, and taxis, specially in the capitol, are safe and cheap to take!

Come to Ecuador!! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

Ohhhh Celtic!! Too bad they couldn´t see with details.. specially if it was a private scan! I´d be pissed!
But yaaaay for the possible baby boy! :haha:


----------



## Sooz

That's a shame Celtic, it's horrid when you look forward to a scan so much and they make a mess out of it. I have to say BabyBond in Sheffield have been fantastic for both of my private scans, with DD they tried for two hours to get decent 3D images at 31 weeks as she was shockingly uncooperative and what they did get was absolutely amazing in the end! I'm surprised they didn't offer you a rescan or send you off for a walk and something sugary to get baby to move. Do you think it would be worth complaining?


----------



## twinkletots

Pola I am coming to Ecuador!! Just as soon as I save up thousands of pounds for our flights over there. Hmm maybe not any time soon then.
Sorry to hear about ur scan being disappointing Celtic, I agree with sooz, maybe complain and see if ucan get another one? On the plus yay for a healthy baby (boy?!)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> That's a shame Celtic, it's horrid when you look forward to a scan so much and they make a mess out of it. I have to say BabyBond in Sheffield have been fantastic for both of my private scans, with DD they tried for two hours to get decent 3D images at 31 weeks as she was shockingly uncooperative and what they did get was absolutely amazing in the end! I'm surprised they didn't offer you a rescan or send you off for a walk and something sugary to get baby to move. Do you think it would be worth complaining?

I might complain, I do not want to go back though, thats what I thought the girls bedside manner was not great I felt she rushed it I guess in her opinion she is confident of gender I do wonder why she never gave me the potty shot picture it was so quick I was looking forward to having a better look :) 

I will have to wait on till I go home and on to my labtop to upload pictures


----------



## readynwilling

sorry your scan appt was dissapointing today :( espeically a private one, you are paying good money! April 9th is not THAT far away, i hope the time flies :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Celtic - I would soooo complain - you may get your money back at least? Surely when you pay for a gender scan they should be able to tell you the gender??

Pola - wow I wanna come now!!

Mucho kudos for doing the trial Twinkle :thumbup: 

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sorry celtic to hear about your scan! I know how you feel!! :nope:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks :flower:

LOLPants I will do, I am just not happy at all, I had a scan there with Paul and it was brilliant got loads of pictures and a DVD with videos and pictures on it as well, just checked I was 21 weeks with Paul :flower: 

Ready add me down as boy as even though I am not 100% sure and feel she did guess a bit, may be that is just me though, I mean she should be confidient enough, may be it is just me because I could not see what she was pointing at may be does not mean she is wrong :flower:

Thankfully I have my big scan soon so I can get good luck at my little boy in there for my peace of mind :flower:


----------



## Angelmarie

That's rubbish about your scan Celtic!!! You should definitely complain. The amount that these scans cost you need to be happy with your photos and experience. I can understand you not wanting to go back but maybe if they have a different tech...? :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:



> That's rubbish about your scan Celtic!!! You should definitely complain. The amount that these scans cost you need to be happy with your photos and experience. I can understand you not wanting to go back but maybe if they have a different tech...? :hugs:

The lady who scanned me was the owner as well :wacko:


----------



## Angelmarie

Really?! that's terrible!!! hmmm well these places must have a regulating body. Perhaps it would be worth some investigation and complaining to them? :shrug:


----------



## Beemama321

20 week bump!! Grow, twins, grow!! About 16 weeks left!


----------



## lolpants

Beemama321 said:


> 20 week bump!! Grow, twins, grow!! About 16 weeks left!
> 
> View attachment 583165

wowzers - awesome bumpage!!! :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## mac1979

Well my mom came to visit me today and we went shopping. After going to a couple of baby stores with her I figured out two things.
1. Between her and my MIL I will never have to buy clothing for this child. 
2. She wants me to have a girl so bad she can taste it. 
We get to find out on Thursday afternoon!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> Well my mom came to visit me today and we went shopping. After going to a couple of baby stores with her I figured out two things.
> 1. Between her and my MIL I will never have to buy clothing for this child.
> 2. She wants me to have a girl so bad she can taste it.
> We get to find out on Thursday afternoon!!!


OOOH I hope she gets her wish :flower: it will be so much fun buying for baby when you find out boy or girl :)


----------



## Angelmarie

Oh god I'm going to explode! I can't wait any longer for my scan and I still have until Wednesday afternoon to wait! I really need to start shopping blue or pink!!!! Agh its been 8 long weeks since my last scan :wacko:


----------



## Sholi

Girls i haven't felt my baby yet :nope:


----------



## onebumpplease

Sholi, I don't think I've felt baby yet either. It makes me sad, but I listened in with a Doppler on Wed and she seems to be doing fine. Lots to factor in, I can't wait till I feel her for sure.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sholi me neither... Also listened in with my doppler, but I just can't wait to feel her :(


----------



## lolpants

Is this your 1st Sholi? I didn't feel anything with my 1st till I was nearly 21 weeks.. it all depends on where your placenta is and also if you have some extra padding :) I wouldn't let it worry you though! :hugs:

Mac My Mum went shopping crazy for my Daughter once we found out at 20 week scan!! This time she hasn't bought us a thing- I think it's because people find neutral clothing so boring! I bet once bubbas here they will be truly spoilt!! :haha:

Angel I hope it goes quick till Weds for you. I have mine tomorrow - can't believe will be another 20 weeks (give or take) after that till I see baby again!!

Lol xx


----------



## Crystal5483

Sholi the doctor was surprised I had but said it was only bc this is my 2nd. He said usually its still a few more weeks until you can feel them move. As others have said it also matters where the placenta is as this can prevent you from feeling the kicks.


----------



## pola17

Beemama, awesome bump! :happydance:


----------



## mac1979

Sholi said:


> Girls i haven't felt my baby yet :nope:

Don't worry. I only started feeling mine this week and only when I lay on my left side and sometimes on my right and just tiny little nubs. It will come soon enough.:flower:


----------



## Sholi

Thanks girls. Had a good cry in the shower before i read your posts. I have my 20 week scan on wednesday, so i'll try not to freak out before then. Big hugs to all


----------



## Crystal5483

:hugs: Sholi it's ok :) cry it out but know that it's completely normal!


----------



## pola17

Oh Sholi! It's normal! I've felt my boy a couple of times, but that's it! Just give it a few days! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sholi said:


> Thanks girls. Had a good cry in the shower before i read your posts. I have my 20 week scan on wednesday, so i'll try not to freak out before then. Big hugs to all

That's ok Sholi, I also had a good cry over this yesterday. We must be patient :thumbup:


----------



## Barhanita

sholi: some days I feel my girl, others I don't. And it's still like little bubbles popping. You will feel your baby soon!

I stressed myself out so much yesterday after no feeling her. And this morning all the popping is back. But I cannot wait to feel her stronger (I know I will take it back once it's painful).


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sholi said:


> Girls i haven't felt my baby yet :nope:

It will happen, try not to worry :hugs: I did not feel my first on till around 20 weeks and even my second was about the same time as well :hugs:

I am so teary today :cry: I would cry over any thing at the minute, I am looking forward to my next scan and seeing baby again!! 

here the pictures from yesterday
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1363542381174.png
File size: 245.1 KB
Views: 3









418942_10151451125481877_2004643912_n.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh no Celtic feel better :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Halfway bump! Happy 20 weeks to us!


----------



## pola17

Why are you crying, Celtic???!! :hugs: don´t cry!!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Scottish

Fab bumps girls xxx

I know how hard if is waiting to feel movement I also haven't really been feeling a lot! Just wee bumps and flutters now and again bug nothing constant!

Celtic it's normal to have a teary day, I had one just over a week ago and i was crying about 10 times this day I just felt useless and a bit depressed but it did pass after a day or two! :hugs:

Ooohh only 3 days till my scan yippee (Wednesday hurry lol)

X


----------



## Sooz

Sholi if your placenta is anterior it can mask so much movement! Mine was posterior last time and anterior this time and the difference in the strength and consistency of movement is really noticeable to me. As a first timer with a posterior placenta it was twenty weeks before I was certain I could feel movement.

Beautiful bump Borr and Celtic your little one is so cute! :cloud9:

So I tried baby clothes shopping team yellow style today. My god it sucks! Its so hard to find colourful clothes!


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Halfway bump! Happy 20 weeks to us!
> 
> View attachment 583475

Thank you :hugs: Beautiful bump :flower:



pola17 said:


> Why are you crying, Celtic???!! :hugs: don´t cry!!!!!!!! :flower:

Oh I was a hormonal mess this morning, I woke up feeling a wee bit sad as I finally admitted I would have loved another girl this is my last baby so no more chances, then felt so guilty because its not my little boys fault and I know I will adore him just like my other boys, So that made me cry :cry: mummy guilt and I felt like a horrible person, then I think I was upset over the crappy scan and feeling in limbo a bit!! I want to feel confident in picking out cute things in blue not wonder if she might have got it wrong and I want a potty shot damit, DH made me feel better and I cannot wait till my big scan I will make sure I have money so I can go shopping straight away :happydance:

But then it was stupid things, like dressing the kids for the st Patricks day parade so it all down to my hormones: dohh:

On a good note I am 100% better now!!! :flower:

Sorry did not mean to go on :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Fab bumps girls xxx
> 
> I know how hard if is waiting to feel movement I also haven't really been feeling a lot! Just wee bumps and flutters now and again bug nothing constant!
> 
> Celtic it's normal to have a teary day, I had one just over a week ago and i was crying about 10 times this day I just felt useless and a bit depressed but it did pass after a day or two! :hugs:
> 
> Ooohh only 3 days till my scan yippee (Wednesday hurry lol)
> 
> X

I know hormones suck :hugs:



Sooz said:


> Sholi if your placenta is anterior it can mask so much movement! Mine was posterior last time and anterior this time and the difference in the strength and consistency of movement is really noticeable to me. As a first timer with a posterior placenta it was twenty weeks before I was certain I could feel movement.
> 
> Beautiful bump Borr and Celtic your little one is so cute! :cloud9:
> 
> So I tried baby clothes shopping team yellow style today. My god it sucks! Its so hard to find colourful clothes!

Oh thanks Sooz I know I am biast, but I thought so as well, very cute features and I know the 3d picture does not show it that well but very nice cheek bones! I compared the picture to my last baby DS amazed at how different they are in features!! 

Oh and I know what you mean, I like white but not all white and sometimes beige or lemon depending on design can be more one gender than the other!! Very annoying!! Very little out there if your team yellow


----------



## pola17

:saywhat: you're not a horrible person for that!!! :hugs: that's ok!!!

But im glad to know you're feeling much better! I don't want you to cry!!! :flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

Sooz, here in the US I haven't truly seen anything gender neutral. It either leans to boy like or girl like.


----------



## Angelmarie

This is why I'm so desperate for knowing gender now. I have looked at unisex things and you're right, Jenzy, they definitely seem to sway towards boy or girl! I have bought a white cardigan and some lime green and cream bodysuits but I've left it there. But I NEED to go shopping! I see lots of cute stuff if only I knew what I was having! :dohh:

Really cute bump pics, girls. :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

There is some cute stuff on line in Tesco : 
https://www.clothingattesco.com/bab...tgender&esp_filter_pdxtgender=Unisex&esp_pg=3

Thought this was cute in mothercare https://www.mothercare.com/Isabella's-Toybox-Bedtime-Set/LW6531,default,pd.html

That is all I spotted so far :)


----------



## Scottish

I totally agree on the buying clothes without knowing gender! It is very hard I haven't bought any outfits yet as waiting till my scan! You team yellow guys have so much patience lol 

Weekends just fly by too quickly! I am in bed already waiting for a new Monday morning boo and alarm grr xx


----------



## Crystal5483

Carter's has a TON of gender neutral :) I saw it all when I was grabbing a few things for Mackenzie :)


----------



## readynwilling

I find most of the people i know who remained :yellow: (either by choice, or cause baby wouldn't co-operate) ended up buying more little boy stuff that wasn't OVERLY boyish... i think most people feel you can put a little girl in blue and dress it up, but not put a little boy in pink. I didn't love much of the GN stuff ANYWHERE! I would buy a couple of outfits then save your $$ to do a massive shop once baby is here and you know the gender. 

Just got home from J's birthday party. Was a great time. Me and DH are wiped... J is still going strong LOL

I started to feel baby almost everyday this week, at 20 weeks, i think i didn't feel J much till 21 or 22 even. :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

:hugs: Celtic - don't feel bad, I think anyone in your situation would hope for a girl, but as you said you won't hold it against baby 

Sooz - Ive been searching online for GN stuff, John Lewis had one or two pieces I liked, and there was one in Asdas and one in Tescos.. and thats it!! I plan on getting one boy and 1 girl outfit I love, leave tags on, use whichever one I need and save the other for a gift for someone later on, I plan on big shop after babys here and just white other than that. OH is obsessed with all these 'rock/metal' babygros though!!

Cute halfway bump Borr! :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> :hugs: Celtic - don't feel bad, I think anyone in your situation would hope for a girl, but as you said you won't hold it against baby
> 
> Sooz - Ive been searching online for GN stuff, John Lewis had one or two pieces I liked, and there was one in Asdas and one in Tescos.. and thats it!! I plan on getting one boy and 1 girl outfit I love, leave tags on, use whichever one I need and save the other for a gift for someone later on, I plan on big shop after babys here and just white other than that. OH is obsessed with all these 'rock/metal' babygros though!!
> 
> Cute halfway bump Borr! :thumbup:
> 
> Lol xx

Thanks :hugs: 

What about getting a few little things then sending your OH out with a list of prepicked boy or girl items for hospital :flower: if you trust him enough to buy for babt that is :winkwink:


----------



## lolpants

Haha no way! He'd come back with a Chelsea kit and all black stuff! This is the man who seriously had the names 'Hulk' and 'Hannibal' on his shortlist!! :dohh:

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Haha no way! He'd come back with a Chelsea kit and all black stuff! This is the man who seriously had the names 'Hulk' and 'Hannibal' on his shortlist!! :dohh:
> 
> Lol xx

:haha: men are funny lol


----------



## mac1979

21 week bump pic. Technically 21 weeks starts tomorrow, I just really like my St Patty's Day face paint today.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0986.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Cute bump Mac!! :)


----------



## Angelmarie

Super cute bump, mac :)


----------



## lolpants

Aww cute bump :) Love the face paint too - I made sure I wore green yesterday :)

My scan today wooo hooo! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck for your scan, lol!!! X


----------



## twinkletots

Good luck lol. Mine is tomorrow.
Lovely bump Mac.
I am also struggling yi find gender neutral stuff, looked in next catalogue and they didn't have a single item!
Hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mac you are rocking the bump and the facepaint :thumbup:

I wore green as well but only painted the kids faces before we went to the parade in my local town, next year I am going to Dublin :thumbup: 
here is two of my little ones ready to go
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1363548434688.png
File size: 171.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Angelmarie

Lovely pic, Celtic! They look so happy!!! 

Twinkle tots- remind me are you finding out gender at your scan tomorrow? 

I'm full of cold today. Feel terrible. Eden is off school with an awful cough that's kept him up through night and a headache. Caelan is off nursery as he has been up half the night sickening for something I think. It would be cruel to wake him up. The weather is MISERABLE. bloody Mondays :(


----------



## Angelmarie

For a bit of fun get your last minute guesses in before my scan: 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1781117-gender-scan-wednesday-any-last-minute-guesses.html

Pola and Lol - I know you have already guesses! Thank you :flower:


----------



## Scottish

lovely bump mac! great face paint hehe

good luck with your scan lol! only 2 days till mine! i am soooooooooooooo excited lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Thanks for your guess, Scottish! We have out scans the same day! What time is yours? X


----------



## Scottish

mine is not until 3.10 pm so i have to wait all day! i am gonna be a nightmare at work in the morning hehe whens yours? x


----------



## Angelmarie

Mine is 2:10! I'm so excited I could burst. :haha:

I'm just praying baby is planning on being cooperative! Yours too! :flower:


----------



## Scottish

i know it has been such a long weight for this! especially as a lot of people now know 
gender!

yes i will be hoping and praying that baby will be good and keep legs uncrossed lol x


----------



## onebumpplease

I've got my scan at half2 today, not long now :happydance: good luck lol!


----------



## Scottish

good luck one bump! fingers crossed baby behaves for you hehe x


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck everyone!!! :) 

I am beyond exhausted today! I want to crawl back into bed!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good luck everyone!! 

Angel I am going to say girl!


----------



## lolpants

OneBump - mine is 14:30 as well!! I think if I was finding out gender time would be going slower!

Lots of scans over next 3 days - I wish us all well!! :flower:

Can you sneak in a nap Crystal?

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

I really admire you staying team yellow! A part of me wants to as well but I just cant handle waiting any longer. If baby doesn't reveal all I think I will cry. 

Good luck for scan! Looking forward to pictures!!!


----------



## readynwilling

good luck today!! luckily for me you UK gals are 5 hours ahead of me... so its almost 3:30 there i think and i should be seeing updates soon! LOL


----------



## setarei

For those staying team yellow, are you worried that you might see the gender accidentally? I know the techs try not to show if you ask but the babes move around so much that it can't be that accurate.


----------



## JenzyKY

Jealous of you all and your scans! I'm stuck at the eye dr at hour 18 of being awake. Every drop they put in my eye I panic a little. 

So scan quickly! I want pics to distract myself ;-)!


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> Mac you are rocking the bump and the facepaint :thumbup:
> 
> I wore green as well but only painted the kids faces before we went to the parade in my local town, next year I am going to Dublin :thumbup:
> here is two of my little ones ready to go

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your kids are adoooooooooooooooorable!!!!!!!! :cloud9: BTW Forgot to wish you a Happy St. Patrick´s day! As my dad´s grandma was Irish, we used to celebrate it in a small way, but since my dad moved to the US, I forget when it is! :dohh:


BTW Mac and Lily, as usual, rocking those bumps!!!


----------



## pola17

Angelmarie said:


> For a bit of fun get your last minute guesses in before my scan:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1781117-gender-scan-wednesday-any-last-minute-guesses.html
> 
> Pola and Lol - I know you have already guesses! Thank you :flower:

First of all: get well! :flower:
and lol, I just said boy randomly, because:
1) I suck at guessing, it´s usually the other way around
and
2) I said what first crossed my head! :haha:

Most girls guessed girl, and there seems to be a lot of experts out there, so le us know as soon as you know! :flower:


----------



## Angelmarie

Thank you! I hope we feel better soon. We are having a lazy day. It's 2:48 and we are still in our jamas! :dohh:

Thanks for your guess, Pola. I have had many more girl guesses overall and I do feel girl vibes but not sure if that's just because lots of people are telling me girl?! :shrug: 

Family guesses are split. The latest funny prediction is from Caelan who thinks its a boy and wants to call him either 'man' or 'hulk' :haha:


----------



## mac1979

I vote for girl, because I also stink at guessing. 

I have to wait until Thursday for my scan, already having daily discussions with baby about showing me the goods, I hope baby listens to me. We finally picked what bedding we want and our travel system (both orange, in case I talk DH into having another). 

What do you ladies think of making a registry? We plan on buying the more expensive stuff on our own (crib, travel system, etc) because I feel bad asking friends and family for expensive stuff and small stuff you can't have too many of (onsies, receiving blankets, pacifiers, etc). I'm torn on the idea.


----------



## mac1979

...and I'M A BANANA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> I vote for girl, because I also stink at guessing.
> 
> I have to wait until Thursday for my scan, already having daily discussions with baby about showing me the goods, I hope baby listens to me. We finally picked what bedding we want and our travel system (both orange, in case I talk DH into having another).
> 
> What do you ladies think of making a registry? We plan on buying the more expensive stuff on our own (crib, travel system, etc) because I feel bad asking friends and family for expensive stuff and small stuff you can't have too many of (onsies, receiving blankets, pacifiers, etc). I'm torn on the idea.

I´m planning on getting a registry as well! Very useful, you separate the things you like, and you won´t take the risk someone gives you something repeated or that you don´t like! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

Angelmarie said:


> Thank you! I hope we feel better soon. We are having a lazy day. It's 2:48 and we are still in our jamas! :dohh:
> 
> Thanks for your guess, Pola. I have had many more girl guesses overall and I do feel girl vibes but not sure if that's just because lots of people are telling me girl?! :shrug:
> 
> Family guesses are split. The latest funny prediction is from Caelan who thinks its a boy and wants to call him either 'man' or 'hulk' :haha:

I like hulk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## readynwilling

in Canada (and US i think) its very very normal to have a registry with your first baby. We PUT EVERYTHING on it - big stuff, little stuff etc. As we buy, we can take it off the registry. But sometimes families like to get together and buy a big gift. With your second, third, fourth... you generally do not make a registry. In theory you have all the "big" stuff from your first and you just need a few things (this is our case).


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Pola are you getting a registry here in Ecuador?


----------



## Crystal5483

lolpants said:


> OneBump - mine is 14:30 as well!! I think if I was finding out gender time would be going slower!
> 
> Lots of scans over next 3 days - I wish us all well!! :flower:
> 
> Can you sneak in a nap Crystal?
> 
> Lol xx

I wish!!! Work work work with 30 mins for lunch that I need :)


----------



## Crystal5483

This is my 2nd and I have a registry and friends are throwing me a shower. Since my daughter will be almost 7 when this baby is born we do not have anything left. And the car seats even "expired" so people understand.


----------



## pola17

borr.dg.baby said:


> Pola are you getting a registry here in Ecuador?

No, I´m getting one at babies r us... on sunday the 31st, my family in the US are making me a baby shower... and as my more generous aunts live there, I wanna separate things I know will be useful!
I´m afraid they´ll give me clothes, which is very cheap, and I´m afraid they´ll buy me blue stuff! I want neutral color things, in case baby #2 is a girl, or I´ll need to sell it! :haha:

I have no idea if bebe mundo has registry, but on the baby shower I´ll have in Guayaquil, I´ll ask people to deposit money on my account to recover what I´ll spend on the baby stuff I´ll buy in 2 weeks! :winkwink:


----------



## readynwilling

Crystal5483 said:


> This is my 2nd and I have a registry and friends are throwing me a shower. Since my daughter will be almost 7 when this baby is born we do not have anything left. And the car seats even "expired" so people understand.

That makes sense! a big age gap is different. I don't expect a shower or anyone to get us anything for baby as J just turned two. we do have a lot that is rather girly that we should replace (her bouncy chair for example) but thats little stuff :) Big stuff like car seat, nursery stuff and stroller was all bought GN and still in good condition!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh that's a great idea! I think they have one but everything is so expensive that it doesn't make sense to get one. Since my baby showers will be here in Ecuador I think I am planning on doing the Cord bank for the cells, so I will have a fund where they contribute to get that since I wont be needing any baby stuff because I will be bringing it all from my trip..


----------



## pola17

borr.dg.baby said:


> Oh that's a great idea! I think they have one but everything is so expensive that it doesn't make sense to get one. Since my baby showers will be here in Ecuador I think I am planning on doing the Cord bank for the cells, so I will have a fund where they contribute to get that since I wont be needing any baby stuff because I will be bringing it all from my trip..

Exactly! What you´re doing, is what I want to do with the one that will be held in Guayaquil!

I want my mom to be at my baby shower, that´s why I´m getting one there! I was considering to make it my only baby shower, but my grandma is so excited, and my aunts and cousins in Guayaquil, that they´re all planning it! I´m suppossed to just fly there!

My boss giggles and thinks that´s a smart idea! :dohh:


----------



## readynwilling

i was just looking at your ticker Borr... and i am part of the "show me your fruit thread" and i remember posting that in week 20 i was a banana https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy-week-by-week/20-weeks-pregnant.aspx but your 20 week ticker says cantalope and according to the chart on your ticker the banana comes AFTER the cantalope! so i did a ticker and sure enough it says cantalope! LOL. 

stupid stuff i notice...


----------



## lolpants

pola17 said:


> I like hulk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :winkwink:

You'd get on well with my OH then :haha: As was on his shortlist!!!! :dohh:

Back from scan - have to go back next week as they couldn't get the head measurements as s/he head was right down. Tried drinking fizzy drinks, going for a walk , jumping around, being prodded as hard as I could handle and they just wouldn't move!!

I really think its a boy, as so stubborn, think I may have had a flash too!!

Heres a pic anyways 



I won't have registry - only need a few things really 

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

readynwilling said:


> i was just looking at your ticker Borr... and i am part of the "show me your fruit thread" and i remember posting that in week 20 i was a banana https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy-week-by-week/20-weeks-pregnant.aspx but your 20 week ticker says cantalope and according to the chart on your ticker the banana comes AFTER the cantalope! so i did a ticker and sure enough it says cantalope! LOL.
> 
> stupid stuff i notice...

I was wondering about this too... If you go on the "thebump" webpage it says banana but the ticker says cantaloupe! I think I am going to go by the webpage

https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx

I think it's a mistake in the ticker.... :dohh:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

lolpants said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> I like hulk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :winkwink:
> 
> You'd get on well with my OH then :haha: As was on his shortlist!!!! :dohh:
> 
> Back from scan - have to go back next week as they couldn't get the head measurements as s/he head was right down. Tried drinking fizzy drinks, going for a walk , jumping around, being prodded as hard as I could handle and they just wouldn't move!!
> 
> I really think its a boy, as so stubborn, think I may have had a flash too!!
> 
> Heres a pic anyways
> View attachment 583993
> 
> 
> 
> I won't have registry - only need a few things really
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...


I am glad all went well. You have a little stubborn one in there! :dohh: But you get to see him-her again!


----------



## readynwilling

i agree - i like the website better, and you get a new fruit each week.. not 3 weeks as a papaya LOL


----------



## lolpants

Indeed Borr - everything else they could see was fine and thats the main thing really :) And yep scan no 5 next week for me!!

Lol xx


----------



## setarei

We put together an Amazon baby registry with all the things we want (big and small). We figure we'll be buying the big stuff ourselves but it's easier to keep track of when it's all in one list instead of having a list of stuff we want to get and a list of stuff we want other people to get. I find Amazon very convenient for that since you can access the registry without being a user and you can add to your registry from any website. It's a nice way to organize everything and avoid doubles for things we really only need one of.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks for posting the fruit/vegetable website Borr, love that it has a different item for each week. I find it interesting that Week 39 is a Watermelon and Week 40 is a Jackfruit, (the Jackfruit looks much smaller to me but what do I know). :haha:

Beautiful scan pic Lolpants!

Things here are well, a bit tired so think Baby E is going through a growth spurt. Counting down the days to our next scan on April 3!!!


----------



## more babies

I've been making a registry of things I plan on getting just to keep track. Not sure about a baby shower or not. But also keep in mind if you make a registry the store will often give you a discount on all the items a couple weeks to a month before the end date! :thumbup: So it may be worth making one just to get a little discount :winkwink:


----------



## pola17

lolpants: :cloud9: so, so adorable!!!!!!

My boy is VERY stubborn as well! I had a whole bottle of apple juice, chocolate, jumped, they poked me with the ultrasound thingy, and yet.... he was barely moving! :haha: just like his dad! :rofl:

Would your OH go for names like hulk?? :winkwink: I told my husband about someone in Australia trying to name his baby boy "superman" or "4real" and he was like "can you do that??!!!" :rofl: I replied "noooooooooooooooo, you can´t do that!" :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yes I like the web site better, I was actually thinking of eliminating my ticker lol and just looking at the website. 

Mrs Eddie, sometimes I think they try to get the fruit as close as they can? I also think an onion is smaller than an avocado?? lol 

I have also been exhausted, going to bed at 7pm lol 

I have been having a ton of headaches, does anyone know anything to make them stop? :nope:


----------



## Crystal5483

Lol I'd say Boy too :)


----------



## pola17

borr.dg.baby said:


> Yes I like the web site better, I was actually thinking of eliminating my ticker lol and just looking at the website.
> 
> Mrs Eddie, sometimes I think they try to get the fruit as close as they can? I also think an onion is smaller than an avocado?? lol
> 
> I have also been exhausted, going to bed at 7pm lol
> 
> I have been having a ton of headaches, does anyone know anything to make them stop? :nope:

Try putting some heat compress over your shoulders and neck... then ask your DH to give you a massage, and rest for a while in a dark, quiet room, and it should go away! :flower:


----------



## Scottish

Aww loving the scan pic lol! Shame baby wouldn't cooperate but at least you get to see baby again :)

Yea my website I use to look at week to week updates also says banana for this week! 

We due heavy snow here tonight brrrrr..... To cold I want spring to arrive not winter to stay


----------



## pola17

Scottish,

Spring will be there in no time! :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Yes Pola my man is that silly! I just said 'no!' and crossed it off!! We really cannot agree on a boys name at all!!

Wonder how Onebump got on, as hers was same time as me?

Soo many people saying boy now! crazy! (put it on fbook too) 

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Why are boys names so difficult to chose????!! :dohh:


----------



## lolpants

pola17 said:


> Why are boys names so difficult to chose????!! :dohh:

I know right!!?

Swaying slightly towards Sebastian , but not 100%

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE Sebastian.. I think it´s my fave boy name, but DH doesn´t like rhymes...
You see, his lastname is Terminasyan, and Sebastian Terminasyan would sound like a rhyme, and he doesn´t like it.. I like how it sounds tho! :dohh:


----------



## lolpants

My OH comes up with comments like that, but then has the cheek to put hulk and hannibal on his list!? I think Sebastian only one we have kinda agreed on so far! We still have a good few months (luckily!)

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

hannibal?? Like, hannibal from the silence of the lambs?? :dohh:

The only name DH and I had agreed was Arthur, but everytime MIL has the chance, she sighs and makes these I-dont-like-it sounds, and makes him hesitate again! :dohh:

we´re looking for a middle name, tho! I like Nicolas! :)


----------



## onebumpplease

All's well, but similar story LOL, going back in 3 weeks. Couldn't get spine, kidney or proper leg shot. She was so lazy! But all measurements that she did get were perfect https://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/onebumpplease/20weekscan002_zpsc8a40156.jpg
Scottish, ain't it horrible! Can't believe It's meant to be Spring.
LOL your pic is gorgeous!


----------



## lolpants

That is crazy! They said to me had to be asap as just gets harder as they get bigger!?

What a gorgeous lil side profile of her though !! :flower:

Pur babies just don't like Mondays!! ;)

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

onebump: ADORABLE!!!!!!!!! :cloud9: look at that perfect nose!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Thank you Pola! Funny you should say that. On our 12week scan she looked like she had my family nose which is a big italian one, so delighted it looks like she hasn't inherited that :happydance:

LOL she did want 2 weeks to try give her time to move, but think with Easter weekend and general baby boom there were no appointments available.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

You're right Borr, the sizing does seem a bit sporadic. I always tell my DH what size the baby is (based on the ticker) and he sometimes questions it as well, (wait isn't an orange larger than an avacado???) haha:

Scottish, we are in for a storm this night too apparently so I feel your pain. I am SO ready for spring as well, this winter seems to be dragging on forever!!!

Beautiful scan pic Onebump!


----------



## mac1979

When DH and I were deciding on names we said the full name like we were upset so it would sound right. That is how we decided on Adelaid and Xavier. Yes, I know I left the E off of Adelaid, my name is missing the E on the end so I am going to do the same if I have a girl.


----------



## mama d

20-week ultrasound today, too. And I also have a stubborn little one...I go back in 4 weeks to get better shots of the heart. Baby was not interested in cooperating! We stayed team yellow...although it was hard!!

I'll post pics in a bit! BnB is being stubborn for me too! :)


----------



## mama d

Here he/she is!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## pola17

onebumpplease said:


> Thank you Pola! Funny you should say that. On our 12week scan she looked like she had my family nose which is a big italian one, so delighted it looks like she hasn't inherited that :happydance:
> 
> LOL she did want 2 weeks to try give her time to move, but think with Easter weekend and general baby boom there were no appointments available.

big noses are sexy, too!
DH is a big nose boy! :thumbup: and overall, Italians are hot!
So you´re giving good genes to that baby!!!


----------



## pola17

mama d said:


> Here he/she is!

well, hello baby! :cloud9: what a beautiful pic! Wish my boy would have allowed us to get a pic alike! :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

LOVE the scan pics!!!


----------



## Sooz

Lovely pictures ladies. They have the cutest profiles at this age.

They couldn't fit us in any sooner for our rescan either. With Paige I only had to wait three days not almost three weeks!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Hi ladies! Sorry I have been so busy this weekend so I need to get caught up! 

I went in to the Dr today cause I've had alot of discharge lately and wanted to make sure it wasn't amniotic fluid. Turns out I have bacterial vaginosis again...grr:growlmad: I really don't want to have to take flagyl again, it made my stomach feel sick and I hate exposing my baby to it. Pola what did they treat your bv with?


----------



## twinkletots

Angelmarie said:


> Lovely pic, Celtic! They look so happy!!!
> 
> Twinkle tots- remind me are you finding out gender at your scan tomorrow?
> 
> I'm full of cold today. Feel terrible. Eden is off school with an awful cough that's kept him up through night and a headache. Caelan is off nursery as he has been up half the night sickening for something I think. It would be cruel to wake him up. The weather is MISERABLE. bloody Mondays :(

Planning on stating team yellow! They don't normally offer to tell you the sex in Scotland on the NHS so think you have to ask them specifically if u want to know and some scanners are a bit grumpy about it!! However if they ask us if we want to know my dh says he couldn't resist so we could have a fight on our hands.

I guess boy for you angel!


----------



## twinkletots

Beautiful scan pictures ladies, so very very cute.
Makes me even more impatient for mine tomorrow and its not until 3.40 so have the whole day to sweat it out!


----------



## twinkletots

Angelmarie said:


> Lovely pic, Celtic! They look so happy!!!
> 
> Twinkle tots- remind me are you finding out gender at your scan tomorrow?
> 
> I'm full of cold today. Feel terrible. Eden is off school with an awful cough that's kept him up through night and a headache. Caelan is off nursery as he has been up half the night sickening for something I think. It would be cruel to wake him up. The weather is MISERABLE. bloody Mondays :(

Planning on stating team yellow! They don't normally offer to tell you the sex in Scotland on the NHS so think you have to ask them specifically if u want to know and some scanners are a bit grumpy about it!! However if they ask us if we want to know my dh says he couldn't resist so we could have a fight on our hands.

I guess boy for you angel!


----------



## Scottish

Lovely scans ladies! Wow baby's must really not like a Monday haha all of them being naughty tut tut hehe 

I think there is a big baby boom just now as I know so many people who are pregnant and expecting around August time :)


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I have been so busy this weekend so I need to get caught up!
> 
> I went in to the Dr today cause I've had alot of discharge lately and wanted to make sure it wasn't amniotic fluid. Turns out I have bacterial vaginosis again...grr:growlmad: I really don't want to have to take flagyl again, it made my stomach feel sick and I hate exposing my baby to it. Pola what did they treat your bv with?

hey! Sorry about getting another vaginosis! :wacko:
My doctor prescribed me just 1 pill, you take it once, and that´s it! :wacko: can´t remember the name! :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

onebumpplease said:


> All's well, but similar story LOL, going back in 3 weeks. Couldn't get spine, kidney or proper leg shot. She was so lazy! But all measurements that she did get were perfect https://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/onebumpplease/20weekscan002_zpsc8a40156.jpg
> Scottish, ain't it horrible! Can't believe It's meant to be Spring.
> LOL your pic is gorgeous!

Wow beautiful picture very cute and strange very similar to my baby profile and yes how cold is it, I am so fed up of the cold at this stage 



mama d said:


> Here he/she is!

Fab Mamad :thumbup: love 3d pictures 

LOLpants I can not seem to see your picture is it on here :) 

delighted the scans went so well :flower:


My poor wee little guy has another ear infection again :dohh: 
I have my hospital appointment tomorrow, I am wondering how my blood sugars are doing and if I will get a while more before going in insulin I will have a check up with the midwife but no scan


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Beautiful picture onebump! :)

Thanks Pola...ya it sucks I got it again! I have to take my antibiotics for a week! I wish I just had to take 1 pill like you did.


----------



## pola17

Celtic: Hope your boy gets better! ear infections are very painful! :( and good luck tomorrow!

Jolley: Sorry you had to take those for a week... I hate taking medication as well! :(


----------



## onebumpplease

Twinkletots, I was at the Southern General in Glasgow today and the sonographer offered to look at the gender, couldn't see anything though as she had her foot in the way. She said they should be able to look next time. I didn't mention our private scan and the fact we've been told girl...


----------



## readynwilling

onebumpplease said:


> Twinkletots, I was at the Southern General in Glasgow today and the sonographer offered to look at the gender, couldn't see anything though as she had her foot in the way. She said they should be able to look next time. I didn't mention our private scan and the fact we've been told girl...

i didn't mention my private scan or the fact we knew boy either... my DH looked at me funny when the tech asked if we wanted to know the gender and i acted all suprised LOL!


----------



## twinkletots

onebumpplease said:


> Twinkletots, I was at the Southern General in Glasgow today and the sonographer offered to look at the gender, couldn't see anything though as she had her foot in the way. She said they should be able to look next time. I didn't mention our private scan and the fact we've been told girl...

Oh really? I had my dd in edinburgh 4 years ago and when asked if they could tell us the sex, the sonographer got all huffy and said that wasn't the reason I was there. Grumpy bum!
This time I will be at RAH in Paisley but plan is to stay team yellow. I cannot guarantee how strong my will power will be if they offer to look at the gender!


----------



## Angelmarie

Fab scan pics Lol, Mama D and Onebump! I think that your little ones love you so much they were stubborn deliberately so you got to see them again in another scan :cloud9: I almost hope my scan follows suit! you can never have too many scans :winkwink:

Good luck with your scan Twinkletots! and staying team yellow. I KNOW my willpower would break if they asked me so maybe you should say upfront so to avoid any temptation? :thumbup:

I think I have talked DP into booking a private scan if we can't for whatever reason find gender out on Wed. I think he realises its just not worth arguing :haha:


----------



## onebumpplease

Lol! I think each hospital has its own policy and then each sonographer their own method of dealing with it! 
Looking forward to hearing what they say :happydance:


----------



## Scottish

Onebumpplease my scan on Wednesday is also at the southern general! Is it the main maternity hospital I go in? And is it well sign posted lol I haven't been in the maternity bit before


----------



## Scottish

Oh and it's started snowing here!!! Lets see how much has landed by morning


----------



## lolpants

I did post a pic Celtic, not sure what page its on?

That is mad how 3 of us had same problem today!?!

I've just got in from a massive Indian meal for my friends bday - baby going nuts for it and I'm so stuffed and pooped now, gonna crash asap!

Lol xx


----------



## stargazer01

Love the scan pics!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

What great pictures everyone!!! :cloud9:

I feel like I have to wait forever until my scan! I am going away on my baby shopping trip on wednesday and have my scan when I come back so hopefully that will keep my head busy :) Also about the no movement :(

A serious question now for those of you who have breastfed?.... Nipple guards? Necesary and good? What nipple cream did you use? 

I also have been looking at the breast pumps and I know that the Medela is supposed to be great, but I find it so expensive and there's a first years one that's double and only $75, could this one be good too?


----------



## stargazer01

I had my scan today, and was told GIRL! I'm now on team :pink:. You can add another girl to the list. :) Was hoping for a boy, but a girl will be just as nice.
Here are some scan pics.
 



Attached Files:







img006.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 10









img007.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So cute stargazer!! :cloud9: Congratulations!


----------



## setarei

Cutie pie stargazer.


----------



## stargazer01

borr.dg.baby said:


> What great pictures everyone!!! :cloud9:
> 
> I feel like I have to wait forever until my scan! I am going away on my baby shopping trip on wednesday and have my scan when I come back so hopefully that will keep my head busy :) Also about the no movement :(
> 
> A serious question now for those of you who have breastfed?.... Nipple guards? Necesary and good? What nipple cream did you use?
> 
> I also have been looking at the breast pumps and I know that the Medela is supposed to be great, but I find it so expensive and there's a first years one that's double and only $75, could this one be good too?

I never used nipple guards, so can't help you there, but I used Lansinoh nipple cream. I didn't use any other brands, so can't compare. My doctor recommended that brand, but that was several years ago! Medela is quite expensive, but I hear they are really good. I'm still comparing too! :)


----------



## readynwilling

borr.dg.baby said:


> A serious question now for those of you who have breastfed?.... Nipple guards? Necesary and good? What nipple cream did you use?
> 
> I also have been looking at the breast pumps and I know that the Medela is supposed to be great, but I find it so expensive and there's a first years one that's double and only $75, could this one be good too?

I would recommend not to bother with nipple guards unless they are needed. I never used them, but some people need them, i think they should be easy enough to get should you discover you need them after. Buy some Lanolin ointment. medela makes some, a couple other brands. Its safe for babies to ingest and helps to keep nipples from drying and cracking. I was really really lucky - i didn't experience any pain or any cracking or bleeding. 

i bought my medela pump used. I really recommend trying to find one (even used) but if you canèt afford it i would go with the $75 one, it might not work as good. I didnt use mine THAT much but it was still handy to have. I hope to actually use it more this time around.


----------



## Angelmarie

Great scan pics, Stargazer! Congrats on your pink bump! :cloud9:

Borr- I have never used nipple guards. My second son took to breast feeding so well I never had any use for nipple cream.

I have tried several breast pumps and I have to say the Medela is the best I tried. I will be using that again if I need to. I know theyre expensive but believe me, that is something worth investing in. :thumbup:

How exciting your baby shopping trip! Hope youre going to post photos of all the cute stuff you buy! :flower:


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Stargazer!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants I myst have another look :) 

Stargazer greats pics :) congrats on your girl, I would have liked another girl but another boy will be just as nice :) 

up mad early tomorrow with snow forecasted have to get a train to the hospital fasting as well ill be gasping with the thirst by the time I get there 

good luck with scans tomorrow xx


----------



## Barhanita

congrats on the girl, stargazer!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank you ladies! I guess I will be buying the Medela one. I can afford it I was just wondering if it's really that necessary. But from the comments I guess it really is better. Hopefully I can find it on sale. 

Also, on the baby monitors. I was given a good sound one as a gift but I really wanted to buy a movement one as well. I know the angelcare are the best movement ones, I just can't decide wether to buy the deluxe one, or the regular one, or which one? lol I will not spend so much on the video one because I don't really think video is that necessary?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sorry I am bombarding you ladies with my questions, the process of making the list has been so frustrating and overwhelming as a first time mom and I really appreciate your help :)


----------



## stargazer01

Thank you ladies! 
I still need to get used to the idea of another girl. :) My daughter is thrilled though!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

How great they are going to be good friends :)

How old is your DD?


----------



## JenzyKY

borr.dg.baby said:


> What great pictures everyone!!! :cloud9:
> 
> I feel like I have to wait forever until my scan! I am going away on my baby shopping trip on wednesday and have my scan when I come back so hopefully that will keep my head busy :) Also about the no movement :(
> 
> A serious question now for those of you who have breastfed?.... Nipple guards? Necesary and good? What nipple cream did you use?
> 
> I also have been looking at the breast pumps and I know that the Medela is supposed to be great, but I find it so expensive and there's a first years one that's double and only $75, could this one be good too?

We have medela at the hospital so that's all I'm used to. Definitely a nice pump. I think the Avent and Ameda ones are ok. Make sure you read lots of reviews on the $75 one. That's so much cheaper it makes me nervous.


----------



## stargazer01

borr.dg.baby said:


> How great they are going to be good friends :)
> 
> How old is your DD?

She just turned 7. I'm afraid it's too big of an age gap though! We were trying for quite a while and were just about to give up when we got the bfp! :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Aw that's great! It's a big age gap but I am sure they will get along great! :)


----------



## Beemama321

stargazer01 said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> How great they are going to be good friends :)
> 
> How old is your DD?
> 
> She just turned 7. I'm afraid it's too big of an age gap though! We were trying for quite a while and were just about to give up when we got the bfp! :)Click to expand...

I come from a family of 6. My parents each had a kid from previous marriage but they didn't live with us. Then my parents had my sister, who is 3 1/2 years older than me, then me, then when I was 8 and 10 they had my two younger sisters. They were my real life dolls and I love and cherish them everyday of my life! Now I'm 28 and they are 20 and 18... and we still hang out and are best of friends!! Don't let age difference scare you. My son just turned 7 I'm not worried... :hugs:

Now my brother is 12 years older than me and I still feel like I don't know him well... but he also never lived with us growing up...


----------



## Crystal5483

Stargazer my daughter is 6 1/2 :) so I feel you on the age gap! But it's awesome and amazing. And Madison is SO THRILLED for Mackenzie to arrive!


----------



## readynwilling

My video monitor is one of my fav things! I personally wouldnt buy angel care monitor - they are NOTORIOUS false alarms, to unnerving for me. I know 2 people with Angel care and both have told stories to heart attacks after false alarms. But my video one i can hear her and see her - and they have great night vision.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Congrats on the girl stargazer!! :)


----------



## stargazer01

Thank you for sharing that Beemama and Crystal! That makes me feel so much better about the age difference. :)


----------



## setarei

@stargazer, I have a sister that is 14 years older than I am and one who is 6 years older. We were close when I was a kid but not so much while they were teenagers. Once they were in their twenties we were really close again and I loved having older sisters to go to who were completely past my current stage of life. I don't think an age difference is as important as personalities and temperament.


----------



## stargazer01

Thank you setarei! I have a friend that has a sister 7 years older, and said the same thing as you. That they were close when young, then again after the teenage years. I hope it works the same for my girls. :)


----------



## stargazer01

I do have a son too, didn't mention him before, as he didn't really care about the gender. He is 9 years old. He has a boy cousin that he is very close to, they are practically like brothers.


----------



## JenzyKY

We have a camera that goes over wifi so I can see the baby with my iPhone. Then I can see him at work. Its not marketed as a baby monitor. I think we will get a cheapie sound one to go with it.

I'd not go for the monitor that supposedly is an apnea monitor. Just saw a post on Facebook of panicked parents with a false alarm.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

JenzyKY said:


> We have a camera that goes over wifi so I can see the baby with my iPhone. Then I can see him at work. Its not marketed as a baby monitor. I think we will get a cheapie sound one to go with it.
> 
> I'd not go for the monitor that supposedly is an apnea monitor. Just saw a post on Facebook of panicked parents with a false alarm.

Oh wow! Can you share which one? :thumbup:


----------



## JenzyKY

Borr, I think it's called a Foscam. It's currently set up on my Guinea pigs cage. Haha. It has night vision as well. Anywhere with wifi I can use an app to check in.


----------



## Barhanita

I started having pretty severe cramps... Now I am terrified, called my doctor, waiting to hear back from her.


----------



## Beemama321

Barhanita said:


> I started having pretty severe cramps... Now I am terrified, called my doctor, waiting to hear back from her.

Hope everything is okay mama:hugs:


----------



## pola17

:hugs: hoping everything's alright, Baharnita!


----------



## JenzyKY

Bar hope its all ok! Guzzle some water til you hear back. :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bar hope your ok! Keep us posted!:hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

She told me to take it easy, stay of my feet, drink water and calm down. If by tomorrow it doesn't get better, to come in to the clinic. If it starts to have intensify for a minutes more than 4 times in one hour, if there is any blood or increased discharge, to go straight to ER.


----------



## bella21

Barhanita said:


> I started having pretty severe cramps... Now I am terrified, called my doctor, waiting to hear back from her.


hope everything turns out okay hun :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> She told me to take it easy, stay of my feet, drink water and calm down. If by tomorrow it doesn't get better, to come in to the clinic. If it starts to have intensify for a minutes more than 4 times in one hour, if there is any blood or increased discharge, to go straight to ER.

hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

I have a angel care monitor and it was brilliant, we never had a false alarm except when we took her from the cot and forgot to turn it off. It worked it a Moses and travel cot too.

People don't set up the sensitivity properly a lot of the time I think, and we use a sheet of strong cardboard under ours to give it a flat base which improves tehe sensitivity. I wouldn't have slept without it. Of course theses no point having one though, if you don't know what to do if baby does stop breathing, so I did an infant first aid course. DD stopped breathing the night she was born and was rushed to resuscitation so it was very important to me.

Hope all is ok Barhanita! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz that is so scary hugs 

on breastfeeding I used nipple shields on my first when my nipple got sore just to give them a chance to recover, Think I used them may be twice I never bothered again. I used a few cream but by far the best is the laniosh one I always get and use that one.
on the breastpump when I had my 3rd boy we had AtoO incompatibility which he needed to go to nicu in to intensive care, it was horrible I was not alllowed hold him or feed him so I had to express for him I had to buy my own bits for the pump it was 30 euro and then it connected to the hospital one to use. it could be used manual or hooked up to electric I never bothered getting the electric bit I used it so little when I got home he hated bottles. but it is the best pump I have ever used :) 

Im in the hospital now had fasting bloods taken now to wait for next lot after I have eaten then a long wait ahead of me :)


----------



## Scottish

barhanita i hope everything is ok :hugs:

I was just going to use a normal baby monitor but i really like the look of the video monitors ! i am also hoping to breastfeed but i think i am going go with breast and formula feeding combined as dd was a nightmare when i breastfed her she just wanted fed 24/7 so i will see how this baby goes and decide then. 

Where can you get the medula pump in uk? i noticed you can rent them from mothercare but its £45 for 45 days i think which i thought was quite a lot and maybe its best to just buy one but i dont knwo how much they are maybe they cost a fortune lol

My scan is tomorrow wooooooo :)


----------



## lolpants

Bar I hope the cramps go away asap :hugs:

Congrats on team pink Stargazer- I think all little girls would choose a sister!! 

I agree with Sooz on angelcare - I never had a false alarm/problem, but would rather have a false one than no warning if something did happen!

Hope time passes for you quick Celtic - I hated the 1st GTT and was ill for a couple of days after, and I have to do it again at 28 weeks!! :(

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Bar I hope the cramps go away asap :hugs:
> 
> Congrats on team pink Stargazer- I think all little girls would choose a sister!!
> 
> I agree with Sooz on angelcare - I never had a false alarm/problem, but would rather have a false one than no warning if something did happen!
> 
> Hope time passes for you quick Celtic - I hated the 1st GTT and was ill for a couple of days after, and I have to do it again at 28 weeks!! :(
> 
> Lol xx

thanks :) I have GD diet controlled at the moment so I get two blood test at every visit one fasting and one 1 hour after I have eaten I am nervous today I went on insulin at this poi t in my last pregnancy so wondering how today will go lol.
I hate the GTT it makes you feel awful for the day mind you when I failed them I always felt fine after wards 
they did not enen bother with one this time straight in as having gestational diabetes well I guess with my history I was never going to escape


----------



## lolpants

I've passed everytime so far, but last time I was so sick all weekend .. kinda dreading the next one now :( 

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck with your GTT, Celtic! 

Good luck with your scan, Twinkletots!

Really hope those cramps subside quickly, Barhanita! try not to worry too much :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

being kept in hospital for a blood sugar series to decide if I need insulin eek


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar I hope you feel better :hugs:

Celtic good luck I hope you don't need anything :)


----------



## readynwilling

:( celtic. I hope they decide no! 

Hope you are ok barhanita!

Started operation "no soother" with J today... not going so well. Poor girl - i wonder what is so wrong in her life, she needs constant comfort from it :(


----------



## Scottish

good luck celtic!

And also good luck to you readyand willing! i hope you find it easy! i know how difficult it is trying to quit dummys. my dd had hers till she was 3. one day i decided to tell her we forgot it at daddys shop and will need to wait till he comes home! needless to say he forgot it every day hehe but it really worked! she forgot after a couple of days. it was hard getting her to go to sleep at night without it but she really got used to it.


----------



## readynwilling

thanks scottish. Im actually quite willing to give it to her at night still (she just turned 2). But not for the hours she is awake. all my vacation pics, thing is either in her mouth, or her hand cause i told her to take it out before i snapped the pic! frusterating!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

ready good luck! I don't think that she's needing to soothe, I think it's more of a habit now that she's older, don't feel bad about it! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

thanks ladies :) I doubt I will escape I was on insulin by 22 weeks last time I am ok with it, what ever is best for the baby :) 

ready dont feel bad two is still quite young she will give it up ,my first two were Three gave them to santa my second son was not to keen he loved his when we were getting him ready to give up he hid some, found them under his pillow .


----------



## more babies

Good luck barhanita and celtic! :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

I'm considering setting my alarm to get up at 2 am so I don't have so much to catch up on when I get up in the morning. So a good luck and positive vibes to everybody today. I would feel bad if I mentioned people by name and forgot somebody.

So nervous...my scan is Thursday afternoon!!! Two more days!!! I am already having a conversation with my little nubbly about being a good baby and showing either girl or boy parts.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

good luck mac!! :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Good luck everyone!


----------



## pola17

Sooz, what a scare!!! A friend recommended me one of those, and I definitely will get one!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

Celtic, good luck! :hugs:

And ready, sounds like a difficult task, but you'll get there! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

Time will fly, Mac! :flower:


----------



## twinkletots

Scan went well, hooray! Sonographer didn't mention s thing about gender so we had no opportunity to be tempted out of staying team yellow!
Will post a pic later for some gender guesses from u ladies just for fun!
Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## lolpants

Good news Twinkle! Team :yellow: is fun :)

Good luck all those with scans coming up!!

Ready my DD still has a 'noo-noo' - she was only having it at night but has been poorly on and off for last couple of months and been wanting it in the day ... Have tried a few things myself, bought books where she tied it to a tree or threw it in the river at the end.. goes a few hrs and then is screaming for her dummy again! Any tips would be appreciated (I am not into any sorta 'mean' parenting though so won't do controlled crying etc)

Hope it went well Celtic!

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Good news Twinkle! Team :yellow: is fun :)
> 
> Good luck all those with scans coming up!!
> 
> Ready my DD still has a 'noo-noo' - she was only having it at night but has been poorly on and off for last couple of months and been wanting it in the day ... Have tried a few things myself, bought books where she tied it to a tree or threw it in the river at the end.. goes a few hrs and then is screaming for her dummy again! Any tips would be appreciated (I am not into any sorta 'mean' parenting though so won't do controlled crying etc)
> 
> Hope it went well Celtic!
> 
> Lol xx

I am being kept in till tomorrow at the earliest all depends on my blood test results my poor arms bruised all ready and 5 more to go on a good note I got to hear baby heart beat :)


----------



## lolpants

Oh dear :( Who is minding the kiddies for you?

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Oh dear :( Who is minding the kiddies for you?
> 
> Lol xx

my mum is :)


----------



## onebumpplease

Scottish just checking in. For your scan, you just go into the main building. There is a reception as soon as you enter that tells you to check in before heading to the clinics. However I've waited both times and she's said just head through to ultrasound. So who knows, but better safe than sorry I guess :shrug:
Stargazer congrats on your girl, I had hoped for a boy, but so excited about my wee girl now too :thumbup:
Barhanita, hope it's getting better now!


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Celtic!

LOLpants - i guess im kinda being mean about it. I have just been telling her no and if she cries she gets lots of cuddles, and i try to distract her with something else. Their are definately tears at our house over losing "bear"


----------



## Scottish

Thanks onebumpplease I will head to reception and see first! Can't wait guys I am to excited hehe

Twinkle congrats on staying team yellow and glad everything is well

Hope barhanita is doing well xx


----------



## twinkletots

Good luck for scan ladies tomorrow. I was so tempted to buy a cute baby outfit to celebrate after my scan but held off.
Got a giant bag of Doritos instead! No wonder I feel like a beached whale already!!


----------



## Barhanita

Hey girls! I am on strickt bedrest now. Unfortunately, my husband is out of town... 

They said that as of right now, my cervix is closed, but they don't like my symptoms...


----------



## readynwilling

:( :hugs: Barhanita. lots of baby stay put :dust: for you!


----------



## twinkletots

Thinking of you baranhita and sending you love and good wishes. Did you get a scan?


----------



## stargazer01

barhanita - sending lots of :hugs: 

celtic - I'm hoping your tests turn out well and you don't need insulin this time. :hugs: Sorry you have to go through all that testing. :(


----------



## Barhanita

No, they didn't scan. They listen to her heart on the doppler, and it was fine. And checked the cervix. I am really afraid to lose her.. So if the best thing I can do is stay in bed - I will do that.

Also, I have a hard time asking for help... I need some people to be coming over and bringing food. But I don't know how to ask for that..

Everyone, good luck with there appointments!


----------



## Sooz

Oh Barhanita you must be so worried! Can your husband get home anytime soon? :hugs:

I hope your little girl stays put in there.

Celtic I hope you're sugar levels are stable soon and you can come home.


----------



## Scottish

Barhanita please make sure you get someone to come take care of you! You needs rest but also you need to keep eating and drinking to stay hydrated. Sending you lots of hugs :hugs: I hope everything works out great xxx


----------



## Angelmarie

Will be thinking of you, Barhanita :flower: such a worry but fingers crossed everything turns out just fine. 
Yes, you really do need someone to bring you food and drink and to generally look after you. NOBODY will mind you asking for their help at such a time. Please pick up the phone. :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Hope you get sone to help you out Barhanita! Hoping bed rest does the trick x


----------



## Crystal5483

Barhanita did they say if you're dehydrated and that's causing the cramping ? My friend had that and was also put on bed rest. You need people to take care of you and help you stay hydrated and fed! Ask for help. It's not like you don't truly need it!


----------



## lolpants

readynwilling said:


> :hugs: Celtic!
> 
> LOLpants - i guess im kinda being mean about it. I have just been telling her no and if she cries she gets lots of cuddles, and i try to distract her with something else. Their are definately tears at our house over losing "bear"

That doesn't sound mean! Its if you ignore the crying that its mean imo



Barhanita said:


> Hey girls! I am on strickt bedrest now. Unfortunately, my husband is out of town...
> 
> They said that as of right now, my cervix is closed, but they don't like my symptoms...

:hugs: Hope you can get someone to help out.. if not make trips to kitchen as few as possible, just make a massive jug of drink and a tray of sandwiches or something?

Lol xx


----------



## mac1979

Barhanita said:


> Hey girls! I am on strickt bedrest now. Unfortunately, my husband is out of town...
> 
> They said that as of right now, my cervix is closed, but they don't like my symptoms...

If I was there I would come over to help...but I'm 1500 miles away. Sending positive vibes your way. Hope you find somebody to help you until your hubby gets back.

I went on the elliptical machine at the gym today. I've been water walking but my swimsuit wasn't dry to that ruled that out. Anyway, I did 30 minutes on the machine but at 20 minutes I just wanted to lay down and take a nap. I used to be able to do about 45 minutes no problem. I wanted to laugh at my own lack of cardio endurance.


----------



## setarei

@barhanita, I'm sorry that you're going through this. The fact that your cervix is closed is great news so focus on that. If you can't find anyone to come over and help and your DH won't be home for a while, can you get checked into the hospital for a bit? For food, I'd recommend sandwiches as well and maybe get some food delivered so you have something warm. If you have some handy get a bowl together with some; bananas, avocado, nuts and some fruits. They will keep you going between meals since you can't get up to get snacks.

@celtic, it sucks that you're being a pincushion. Have you gotten any results back?


----------



## pola17

Good to know your scan went great, twinkle!! :flower:

Sorry about them making you stay for the night, Celtic! Those bruised arms must hurt! :( but yay on hearing baby's heart beat!!!

Baharnita, sorry about the strict bed rest! Everything sounds scary! Did they tell you what might be happening! :hugs: don't be shy on asking for help!! :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

You guys seen this? https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1785639-im-back-my-miracle.html

Amazing :cry:

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

wow, I´m in shock lolpants! Thanks for sharing that link... :cry:


----------



## setarei

wow lolpants that is amazing. Makes me feel all tingly inside. Thanks for the link.


----------



## JenzyKY

Bar, strict bed rest would stink. You definitely need to ask for help. Surely someone can come and make up a cooler for you at least of food and drinks. Do you get a scan soon? It'd be a good thing to check cervical length I'd think. :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Bar oh I hope your ok, do ask for help and take care xx

I have no results yet should get them today and all going well home later , two ladies went down to the labour ward :) I am wishing it was my turn can not wait to meet this baby even if I do know pain is coming as well mad or what lol :) 

lolpants I remember that girl omg how scary and amazing all at the same time :flower:

hope everyone is doing good and thank you for all the well wishes :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Morning ladies ! Hope u are all well!

Am just here to say before I go to work it's only 7 hours 25 minutes until my scan lol can you tell I am a bit excited hehe xx


----------



## Angelmarie

That's such an amazing story! Sort of creeps me out though wondering how many docs have accidentally got it wrong and put girls through unnecessary D&Cs?! Bit scary. So very pleased for that girl though. Can you imagine the emotion?! 

How's Barhanita today?!?! 

Bet you're pleased to be going home, Celtic! It won't be long until you meet your little one! I figure the pain musnt be toooooooo. bad if you're going for it a sixth time?! Tell me. (I'm hoping to go for a VBAC you see). 

My scan is in less than six hours. I feel excited but sick too. I've got it in my head I have been so interested in gender that the more important side of the scan hasn't been at the forefront of my mind and now something's going to be wrong. I'm worried. :nope:


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck for your scan, Scottish! They're nearly always running late at my hospital so we will probably be being scanned at the same time! :happydance:


----------



## twinkletots

Good luck angel and scottish! I am sure all will be well and you will marvel at how much like a baby your baby looks!!
Can't believe I won't see my tot again until it's born, that's ages away!


----------



## twinkletots

My 20week 4 day old baby. Any gender guesses?


----------



## Angelmarie

Lovely new avatar! 

Your scan pic is so cute!!! In going to go boy only because it looks lots like my first sons scan pic around the same time. 

Have you got a preference?


----------



## twinkletots

Angelmarie said:


> Lovely new avatar!
> 
> Your scan pic is so cute!!! In going to go boy only because it looks lots like my first sons scan pic around the same time.
> 
> Have you got a preference?

I can honestly say I would be delighted with either. It would be nice to have a boy cos we already have a girl but another girl would also be great as I think my dd would love a little sister. It's a win win situation :happydance:

I had a feeling it was a gir lin first trimester then changed my mind to boy after that but really I just don't know?! :shrug:

Do you have a preference?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> That's such an amazing story! Sort of creeps me out though wondering how many docs have accidentally got it wrong and put girls through unnecessary D&Cs?! Bit scary. So very pleased for that girl though. Can you imagine the emotion?!
> 
> How's Barhanita today?!?!
> 
> Bet you're pleased to be going home, Celtic! It won't be long until you meet your little one! I figure the pain musnt be toooooooo. bad if you're going for it a sixth time?! Tell me. (I'm hoping to go for a VBAC you see).
> 
> My scan is in less than six hours. I feel excited but sick too. I've got it in my head I have been so interested in gender that the more important side of the scan hasn't been at the forefront of my mind and now something's going to be wrong. I'm worried. :nope:

my blood sugars are high this morning :dohh: might be stuck here for another night :dohh:

this will be my 5th vbac I had a section on my first, my second baby I went in to labour 10 days late pains were fine ontill just before I got the urge to push it did take a while to get him out but he was like my first and 10 pounds 1 lol my other baies after him labour has been very quick im hoping to stay as active as I can and not have an epidural this time but that might change depends on the day :) 

try not to worry about the scan I felt the same I am looking forward to my next one to see him and check all is ok :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Angel and Acottish good luck!!

Barhanita thinking of you still!

Celtic sorry your sugars are still high! Best of luck love. 

Twinkle I'm going to say girl ... Forehead looks round :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

twinkletots said:


> View attachment 585055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 20week 4 day old baby. Any gender guesses?

very pretty profile :flower: I lean towards girl :flower:


----------



## Angelmarie

twinkletots said:


> Angelmarie said:
> 
> 
> Lovely new avatar!
> 
> Your scan pic is so cute!!! In going to go boy only because it looks lots like my first sons scan pic around the same time.
> 
> Have you got a preference?
> 
> I can honestly say I would be delighted with either. It would be nice to have a boy cos we already have a girl but another girl would also be great as I think my dd would love a little sister. It's a win win situation :happydance:
> 
> I had a feeling it was a gir lin first trimester then changed my mind to boy after that but really I just don't know?! :shrug:
> 
> Do you have a preference?Click to expand...

I think in my heart of hearts I would really love a girl. This is my last baby (says DP) and I already have two boys so a girl would be lovely. However a boy would be a lovely playmate for Caelan. 

Most of my nub guesses have been girl and so I am expecting to hear girl. If I don't I'm frightened I will be disappointed. 

I'm a real mess. Keep throwing up and can't stomach the thought of eating or even drinking anything. Pathetic really.


----------



## Angelmarie

CelticNiamh said:


> Angelmarie said:
> 
> 
> That's such an amazing story! Sort of creeps me out though wondering how many docs have accidentally got it wrong and put girls through unnecessary D&Cs?! Bit scary. So very pleased for that girl though. Can you imagine the emotion?!
> 
> How's Barhanita today?!?!
> 
> Bet you're pleased to be going home, Celtic! It won't be long until you meet your little one! I figure the pain musnt be toooooooo. bad if you're going for it a sixth time?! Tell me. (I'm hoping to go for a VBAC you see).
> 
> My scan is in less than six hours. I feel excited but sick too. I've got it in my head I have been so interested in gender that the more important side of the scan hasn't been at the forefront of my mind and now something's going to be wrong. I'm worried. :nope:
> 
> my blood sugars are high this morning :dohh: might be stuck here for another night :dohh:
> 
> this will be my 5th vbac I had a section on my first, my second baby I went in to labour 10 days late pains were fine ontill just before I got the urge to push it did take a while to get him out but he was like my first and 10 pounds 1 lol my other baies after him labour has been very quick im hoping to stay as active as I can and not have an epidural this time but that might change depends on the day :)
> 
> try not to worry about the scan I felt the same I am looking forward to my next one to see him and check all is ok :)Click to expand...

I have had two sections - one emergency, one elective. I hope I can have a VBAC but I'm nervous due to the increased risk and the fact I have no idea what to expect as I have never laboured properly. DP wants me to go for another section but I really want to try naturally. 

Rubbish your levels are still high. You will be missing your little ones! Will they visit? Hope it all goes ok x


----------



## lolpants

Good luck for today Angel and Scottish!

Sorry you gotta stay in another night Celtic :(

Twinkle, such a pretty/girly looking profile, I would say girl (sorry in advance if turns out to be a boy!) 

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

twinkletots said:


> View attachment 585055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 20week 4 day old baby. Any gender guesses?




Angelmarie said:


> twinkletots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelmarie said:
> 
> 
> Lovely new avatar!
> 
> Your scan pic is so cute!!! In going to go boy only because it looks lots like my first sons scan pic around the same time.
> 
> Have you got a preference?
> 
> I can honestly say I would be delighted with either. It would be nice to have a boy cos we already have a girl but another girl would also be great as I think my dd would love a little sister. It's a win win situation :happydance:
> 
> I had a feeling it was a gir lin first trimester then changed my mind to boy after that but really I just don't know?! :shrug:
> 
> Do you have a preference?Click to expand...
> 
> I think in my heart of hearts I would really love a girl. This is my last baby (says DP) and I already have two boys so a girl would be lovely. However a boy would be a lovely playmate for Caelan.
> 
> Most of my nub guesses have been girl and so I am expecting to hear girl. If I don't I'm frightened I will be disappointed.
> 
> I'm a real mess. Keep throwing up and can't stomach the thought of eating or even drinking anything. Pathetic really.Click to expand...

my dh said the same yet here I am with number 6 on the way, I hope you hear pink but if you dont , do not feel bad if you feel disappointed , I understand how your feeling I was really hoping for a girl and I did feel bad when I heard boy then guilty for feeling bad , but it did not last long and I am so looking foward to him now 

good luck and I am here if you do feel bad getting it lets you deal with it and move on xx or hopefully we will be hearing pink


----------



## Angelmarie

Thank you :flower: that's so kind. 

I can't believe how churned up I am. I've still not eaten or drank a thing and just keep shaking and throwing up. I do t remember being like this with any previous scan! 

Maybe im just thinking pink because of so many forum guesses? I don't know. I might not feel disappointed if its blue? I can't work myself out! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Thank you :flower: that's so kind.
> 
> I can't believe how churned up I am. I've still not eaten or drank a thing and just keep shaking and throwing up. I do t remember being like this with any previous scan!
> 
> Maybe im just thinking pink because of so many forum guesses? I don't know. I might not feel disappointed if its blue? I can't work myself out! :haha:

I know I was so nervous my self thankfully I did not feel sick, hope you are ok x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies

I am going away tonight for 10 days on our shopping trip. Unfortunately we've had an awful day yesterday as my DH's grandma passed away after being really sick for a while. She got a sudden heart attack. :cry: Since it's too late to change the trip and we will be charged too many fees we will be traveling anyways. I am really sad as I really loved her like she was my own grandma. :sad2: It's horrible to get such news while pregnant, I don't want to hurt my girl while being sad. Hopefully the trip will lift our spirits, I will see you ladies in 10 days if I can't get internet access from there.


----------



## Angelmarie

Very sad news :cry: I hope you are still able to enjoy your trip. I am sure she would have wanted it that way. 

Safe journey. Take good care :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Not been in in a while. Hard to keep up in here and get chatting. You all know each other etc really could do with somewhere to chat.


----------



## Sooz

Good luck to the ladies with scans today. So normal to be nervous, my knees always seem on the verge of buckling when I walk to mine.

Enjoy your trip borr, so sorry to hear about your DH grandmother. 

Celtic I hope they let you go soon, must be hard to stay in with so many other kids to look after. X


----------



## pola17

Scottish and Angel... good luck on your scans!! Can´t wait to get updates! :happydance:

Celtic: sorry that you have to spend another night at the hospital! :( Why do they make you stay there? :(

Twinkle: I have a feeling you´ve got another girl in the oven! BTW Nice avatar! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

Lily,

Enjoy your trip! Sorry about your DH losing his grandma! :hugs: must be difficult for both of you! :hugs:

Angel: I understand the fear of dissappointment... :hugs: I hope you get what you want! :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

In waiting room now!


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: borr!!

Dragonfly - jump on in... there is always room for more!! its a quick moving thread, but lots of scans and stuff at the moment to be excited for!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I'm so sorry Borr, sending you and your family huge :hugs: Try to have a great time on your trip!


----------



## onebumpplease

Angel and Scottish, looking forward to hearing how you got on :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

This thread really does move super fast!

Celtic sorry you have to stay another night..hope all goes well:flower:

Twinkle what a cute pic...I am thinking girl too!

Borr sorry about your DH's grandma :hugs:

Good luck to everyone with scans today! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Barhanita, I am so sorry to hear that you have to be on bedrest but it sounds like it is what is best for you and baby! I hope that you are able to find lots of people to help you out, try not to stress too much and enjoy being on bedrest as much as possible, (catching up on some reading, some new TV series)?

Celtic, sorry to hear that you had to be hospitalized but yay for hearing baby's heartbeat!

Beautiful scan Twinkletots, congrats on staying team yellow.

Stargazer, I just saw that you are having a girl. Big congrats!

Good luck to everyone having scans today.


----------



## Scottish

Hey guys! Iam just home from my scan and everything was great with baby all measurements fine as well! 

And we got confirmed that baby is a BOY! I Am so delighted to be having a son! Over the moon hehe here's his pic from today xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats Scottish!!!! :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Congrats on being team :blue: Scottish!! What a cute little guy! :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

Congratulations Scottish!! :happydance: You already have a DD right? So is this what you were hoping for?

I wonder how Angel got on?

:hugs: Borr sorry to hear about your DH grandma, hoe the rest helps you deal with the loss

Dragonfly - you just gotta jump in ;)

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Yea I have a dd already so in my heart I wanted a boy!

Thanks everyone! Scary to think next time I will see him will be in August! Eek 

Borr I am so sorry to hear that sad news, such a shame I hope you are all managing ok xx


----------



## pola17

yay! Congrats on the baby boy, Scottish! :happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

Congrats Scottish, especially on all good measurements, glad you don't need to go back. We were on a roll there for a bit!
He looks so cute! Are you planning on giving birth at the Southern, we could end up waving to each other!


----------



## bella21

hi ladies :flower:

congrats on your baby boy scottish!!!!

borr im so so sorry for your loss! i hope your trip here does you a world of good ! ps starbucks has free wifi :winkwink:

barhanita how are you doing love? :hugs:

angel still waiting on your scan woohoo!!!!


----------



## lolpants

ooo Angels online - probably typing as I do.... exciting!!

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

Congratulations on your little any Scottish! Beautifully clear scan picture too.


----------



## Scottish

onebumpplease ichose princess royal for giving birth but I am thinking of changing it to the southern general ! I've never set foot in princess royal but I know the southern well as I trained there as a nurse so would make sense to be somewhere I know Togo! That would be funny if I change to southern and we both had babies at same time !

Hurry and update angel hehe


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats Scottish, what a gorgeous little guy!


----------



## setarei

Congrats scottish.

Anyone here on prednisone? My doc wants to put me on a low dose for a preexisting condition that's flaring up and I know it's considered safeish (I believe class C) but it was something I really hoped to avoid.


----------



## Barhanita

twinkle, such a great profile!

celtic, I am sorry about your sugars!

Borr, have a great trip and so sorry about your DH's grandma.

Scottish, congrats on baby boy!!

AFM: I am on bed rest still. I think front cramps are better, but I still get back cramps and a sharp pain on the side (which I hope is round ligament stretching). I am still very-very scared. But si many friends are willing to help, bringing me food. One person eve scrubbed my tub, so I can take a bath. I am blessed with people around me. I just want all these pains to go away and my baby-girl to stay in there for at least 17 more weeks. And then to be born happy and healthy.


----------



## pola17

Seratei, I haven´t been asked to take those, but if your doctor prescribed it knowing you´re pregnant, I guess is ok? :shrug: 

Did he explain why you need it? Or if there is something else you can take? :(


----------



## pola17

Baharnita, your princess will be born on time, and with no problems! :hugs:
So cool you have wonderful people around you! Hang in there, you´re doing great! :thumbup:

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## pola17

It´s time to share some "pregnancy porn"! :haha:


For those Mad men´s John Hamm´s fans, cosmopolitan published a few pics of his "tool" trying to say hi! :blush:

I find him very attractive! https://www.cosmopolitan.com/celebrity/news/jon-hamm-penis?src=spr_FBPAGE&spr_id=1440_7368956#slide-1


----------



## Angelmarie

Hiiii! Sorry for the late update! It's been a hectic day! 

Well baby was thoroughly awkward and wouldn't play ball so I have to go back in 3 weeks for a rescan. She couldn't see the heart properly especially. 

The tech is also concerned that my placenta, although posterior, is very close to my cervix so I have to go back at 32 weeks for another scan. 

Baby had a foot tucked right up between its legs so gender was difficult to tell though the tech is betting girl! I saw the bright white lines too so I just know its a girl! 

After such an emotional day I am feeling a little happier. 

Thanks for thinking of me. :hugs: for you all :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Barhanita glad the cramps are starting to get a little better! And that's great you have so many people helping you out. Keep on resting, your little girl will be fine:hugs:


Day 2 of flagyl...my stomach feels like crap! :growlmad:


----------



## pola17

Angel!!!!!!!!! Well, good to know your possibly baby girl is doing great!
I have marginal placenta previa... OB/GYN said it always goes up, so don´t worry! We´ll be fine! :thumbup: Just don´t lift weight, or run!

It would be so exciting if your baby is a girl! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

ohhh Jolley!!! Isn´t it horrible when pills harm our stomachs?? :hugs: sorry you´re going through this, but the more you take them, the closer you are to stop taking them! :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Angel our babies can sure be stubborn and try to hide the goods from us! Mine also had a foot up in there at my last scan:haha: Fx They can see everything they need to at your next scan and that everything is fine with your placenta :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

What's with all these naughty babies this week. :haha:

Sorry baby wasn't cooperative but its always nice to get another scan and see baby again. Yay for a pink one too! :cloud9:

Hopefully youre placenta will move up in good time.


----------



## Sooz

setarei said:


> Congrats scottish.
> 
> Anyone here on prednisone? My doc wants to put me on a low dose for a preexisting condition that's flaring up and I know it's considered safeish (I believe class C) but it was something I really hoped to avoid.

Class A is the safest drug category and D the least so you night want to check which class it is and do a little research. Im on a class C drug for my HG.


----------



## Crystal5483

SETAREI --- I just finished 18 days of a tapered prednisone dose. And I was also on it right after my bfp in Nov for Bronchitis. My doctor also said the benefits outweigh any risks.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola yes! I hate having to take medicine that makes my stomach feel sick!:sick: I will be done on Monday and also have my scan that day so now I have 2 reasons to look forward to that day!! Haha:happydance:


Setarei I haven't had to be on that but I've been on heparin and aspirin my whole pregnancy and it's class c...it is the reason I am still pregnant though! I miscarry without it. Sometimes it's better to take the meds since not taking them would do more harm:hugs:


----------



## pola17

It won´t be long until monday, Jolley!! :happydance:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Ya!! When is your next scan? I forgot when you said it was:dohh:


----------



## Angelmarie

Here's my scan pic. The tech didn't charge me for it as she said it wasn't a good one but I quite like it- SHE'S a little cutie! :cloud9: (ok, I'm biased :winkwink:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Scottish

Yey congrats on team pink angelmarie! There's so many naughty baby's here lol

Glad to hear u are doing well barhanita! Good that lots of people are helping you out xxx


P.s gorgeous scan pic angelmarie :)


----------



## readynwilling

i know! i can't believe how many babies have not co-operated!!


----------



## setarei

Thanks everyone. I've done research and talked to my docs about the prednisone and they all basically said it's best to avoid but better to take it if it's needed. I'm on other drugs (class A to class C) but for some reason this one seems to have a block in my head of DANGER. I'm not sure why I'm more worried about this than other ones that I have/had had to take. Hopefully I won't have to be on it for long. 

Crystal, what dose and for how long if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## twinkletots

Congrats angel and Scottish!! There may be a lot of naughty babies on this thread but on the whole they are giving the mommas the girl or boy they wished for.

Profile pics are so beautiful at this stage, love them.

Sorry to hear about those of you having to take meds. I am sure baby will not suffer as a result


----------



## lolpants

Aw yeah Angel!! The tech wouldn't of said that if they weren't pretty sure - so looks like you are team :pink: :happydance: .. . and you get to see (stubborn) baby again in 3 weeks. we got our pics free for same reason :thumbup: Hope your placenta behaves now too!

Bar - thats great to hear that you have help - thinking of you :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Watch this
https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=621996604481373


----------



## Angelmarie

Thats what I thought too Lol- she wouldn't have said it if she hadn't Been quite sure. She wouldn't give me a percentage of how sure she was but she showed us the three white lines and said feel free to tell people so...? I'm over the moon to be honest!:happydance: 

I think I'm going to change my signature now! Positive thinking!

Sorry to those on meds. You just have to think a happy healthy mummy is what baby needs. 

Barhanita - pleased you are feeling a bit better. So pleased you have a support network around you! :hugs:


----------



## twinkletots

Congrats angel and Scottish!! There may be a lot of naughty babies on this thread but on the whole they are giving the mommas the girl or boy they wished for.

Profile pics are so beautiful at this stage, love them.

Sorry to hear about those of you having to take meds. I am sure baby will not suffer as a result


----------



## Angelmarie

I know! I can't believe how many of us have awkward babies! 

I'm not complaining- I get to see baby again! :happydance:


----------



## Sooz

I see she's got a lovely name already! :dance:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats Angelmarie on being team pink, how exciting!

Interesting that we are pretty even with team pink and team blue on here now. Lately, all of my friends have had boys only so it is encouraging to see that there are actually little girls being born too (we were all having a discussion about how we were going to prevail as a species with all of these boys being born and no girls to procreate with) :haha:


----------



## Angelmarie

Sooz said:


> I see she's got a lovely name already! :dance:

Yes! I'm relieved to be honest as I only had a girls name decided. I struggled so hard last time with a boys name. She will have four names (+ surname!) I know it's excessive but I know it's my last baby and I want to get the important family names in there too so she will be Amelie Helena Angel Mary. Bit of a mouthful and she will never fit it all on forms :haha: but she doesn't have to use all her names, its just nice that she has them. I think. Or am I cruel?!? :shrug:


----------



## Sooz

I have two middle names and the banks don't even acknowledge my second initial! :haha:


----------



## Angelmarie

That's what I figured. So baby will be known by her first two names but its just nice to have the others in. :thumbup:

Just about to watch OBEM. Who else is watching? :flower:


----------



## lolpants

I'm watching the show on bbc3 'we're having a baby', OBEM just makes me cry :cry:

I love your names :hugs: .. like you said it's your last chance to get them all in!

Anyone watch the video I posted - its amazing! Bit freaky at the beginning and crazy thats how we all start off! It's here if you missed it https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=621996604481373

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Lol I will have A peek at vid tomorrow am of to bed lol

It's been such an exciting day am feeling tired now hehe

Angel that's a gorgeous name I love it x


----------



## twinkletots

I watched obem angel, I am an addict! I would just like to say that I do not fancy birthing anything over 7 1/2 pounds!!
I love the name amelie


----------



## Scottish

Lolpants I had a quick peek and it is an amazing video thanks for sharing xx


----------



## twinkletots

lolpants said:


> I'm watching the show on bbc3 'we're having a baby', OBEM just makes me cry :cry:
> 
> I love your names :hugs: .. like you said it's your last chance to get them all in!
> 
> Anyone watch the video I posted - its amazing! Bit freaky at the beginning and crazy thats how we all start off! It's here if you missed it https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=621996604481373
> 
> Lol xx

Amazing video lol. I totally can't get my head round how a human being develops out of a bunch of cells coming together. Every baby truly is a miracle


----------



## Angelmarie

That video won't play on my Ipad, Lol. Will have to check it out on the laptop tomorrow. 

Thanks for the name feedback. Glad you girls like! 

I always watch OBEM on 4+1 - I never catch it first time as I'm still buzzing around after boys have gone to bed :dohh:

I haven't seen ' we're having a baby'. I will have to check it out! I love baby programs! I always cry though :haha: DP laughs at me.


----------



## Sooz

The bigger the baby the more there is to push against I reckon. That's what I'm telling myself anyway...DD was 8lb 12 and second babies are on average 6oz heavier....:ignore:

I watched OBEM and I've watched every episode they've ever screened in the UK but the thing that most shook me up tonight was the woman birthing alone because they had no childcare. We're going to be facing that issue in August and I am so scared about how we're going to negotiate it I'm _almost_ wishing I hadn't declined my ECS. :hissy:


----------



## pola17

Jolley, their advice was to return at 22 weeks to check if my placenta issue has improved.*

Angel, that's a cute scan pic!!

Lolpants, that's an awesome video! It's amazing how fast develop!!


----------



## twinkletots

Sooz said:


> The bigger the baby the more there is to push against I reckon. That's what I'm telling myself anyway...DD was 8lb 12 and second babies are on average 6oz heavier....:ignore:
> 
> I watched OBEM and I've watched every episode they've ever screened in the UK but the thing that most shook me up tonight was the iwoman birthing alone because they had no childcare. We're going to be facing that issue in August and I am so scared about how we're going to negotiate it I'm _almost_ wishing I hadn't declined my ECS. :hissy:

What's ecs sooz? We are going to have same issue too with childcare. Hoping i will go in to labour during the day then maybe we can pack dd off to nursery for a few hours!

What about the woman that pushed out a nearly 10pound baby without barely a peep? She was hardcore!


----------



## lolpants

I ended up crying at this show anyway Angel!! :haha: A baby on her was 9lb6oz! Wowzers!!

I gave birth alone :cry: A lil teddy was my birthing partner.. not through choice! I'm so scared same will happen this time, especially as they say 2nd labours are quicker .. eek!

We have a football team of boys and girls now I see! :football: Who will win!? :pink: *V* :blue: 

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Sooz- could you not change your mind Witt the consultants about your EC?

I think I will be in labour on my own for at least a short while as both DP and I's parents live a distance away and, although, I will have them on speed dial, I can see me ending up on my own for a while. I also want my Mum to be there if I get my VBAC. Childcare issues suck.


----------



## Sooz

Elective C-Section, I had the option because I had a 3rd degree tear with DD.

That woman was immense. Her contractions were off the scale and she just sat there like a statue. :shock:


----------



## Angelmarie

lolpants said:


> I ended up crying at this show anyway Angel!! :haha: A baby on her was 9lb6oz! Wowzers!!
> 
> I gave birth alone :cry: A lil teddy was my birthing partner.. not through choice! I'm so scared same will happen this time, especially as they say 2nd labours are quicker .. eek!
> 
> We have a football team of boys and girls now I see! :football: Who will win!? :pink: *V* :blue:
> 
> Lol xx

Open that envelope and tip the balance!!! :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Sooz said:


> Elective C-Section, I had the option because I had a 3rd degree tear with DD.
> 
> That woman was immense. Her contractions were off the scale and she just sat there like a statue. :shock:

I'm sure you could still change your mind if you wanted to. I have an appointment at 28 weeks to discuss mine delivery but I was told last time I could change my mind right up to the last minute. Something to bear in mind anyway :flower:


----------



## Sooz

lolpants said:


> I gave birth alone :cry: A lil teddy was my birthing partner.. not through choice! I'm so scared same will happen this time, especially as they say 2nd labours are quicker .. eek!
> 
> Lol xx

That must have been really, really hard. It's not so much I needed DH there TBH, I really wouldn't have noticed if he had left the room if he hadn't been holding my water and G&A, but I would be devastated for him. Seeing your baby born is the most amazing, life-changing event you can ever go through. It's so precious. :cry:




Angelmarie said:



> Sooz- could you not change your mind Witt the consultants about your EC?
> 
> I think I will be in labour on my own for at least a short while as both DP and I's parents live a distance away and, although, I will have them on speed dial, I can see me ending up on my own for a while. I also want my Mum to be there if I get my VBAC. Childcare issues suck.


I just don't think it's a good enough reason to have one. My risk of a repeat tear of the same severity is 4%, that's the same risk as a first timer!

I also had a quick 6 hour labour last time ad have been told this time it's hospital at the first contraction or a home birth. I'm not comfortable with the idea of a home birth but again, it would alleviate the child care issue provided we didn't have to transfer to hospital.

Our family are all 4 hours+ away. :nope:


----------



## lolpants

It haunted me for ages that the FOB missed it, but when he left us when Pheebs with 15 mths old that guilt went :haha:

No way Angel, I'm :yellow: all the way :thumbup: There are a couple of scans happening tomorrow so the numbers will change soon enough ;)

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

I don't think I would fancy a home birth either. I'm too much of a worrier. 

That's a low risk of another tear! I heard that Evening Primrose Oil massaged in 'down there' can help prevent you tearing. I think only to be done in the last few weeks though. Are you going to try anything like that? I must admit I am as I have a fear of tearing :wacko:


----------



## Sooz

I spoke to my consultant about using perineal massage and she said it's definitely worth a go. DH is on board with doing it but doesn't know what it entails yet. :haha:

I'm also a worrier and think I would be less calm in a home environment and that that would impair the progression of my labour. I had no issues with delivering in hospital last time at all, this time however I will be more insistent about being in the pool (if I'm lucky enough to get one) during delivery as I think that would have decreased my risk of tearing.


----------



## Sooz

Oh and honestly I had NO idea I had torn at all until they told me, let alone that it was that severe. I honestly couldn't feel a thing until the nasty doctor started poking it about to asses me for surgery. Then I needed more G&A than during labour. :growlmad:


----------



## mac1979

21 hours til I know what flavor of baby I'm having!!! Won't be able to post til later so those of you in the UK may have to wait a bit longer...unless you set an alarm for the middle of the night. :haha:

My chiropractor says girl.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola your placenta is going to be just fine at your next appointment:thumbup:

Angel love the name, way cute!

Lol I watched the video, wow that was amazing to see how our little ones start out. It's a miracle


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I'm excited to see what your having Mac!:happydance:


----------



## pola17

Lolpants! It must have been hard for you! :hugs:

Thanks, Jolley!! :thumbup:


----------



## Crystal5483

setarei said:


> Thanks everyone. I've done research and talked to my docs about the prednisone and they all basically said it's best to avoid but better to take it if it's needed. I'm on other drugs (class A to class C) but for some reason this one seems to have a block in my head of DANGER. I'm not sure why I'm more worried about this than other ones that I have/had had to take. Hopefully I won't have to be on it for long.
> 
> Crystal, what dose and for how long if you don't mind my asking?

In November is was 40mg for 5 days. 

This time it was 60mg for 5 days, 50mg for 3 days, 40mg for 2 days, 30mg for 2 days, 20mg for 2 days, 10mg for 2 days and 5mg for 2 days.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Has anyone else had to take flagyl while pregnant?


----------



## mac1979

Just registered for Bradley childbirth classes that start in May. Its beginning to feel more real. Especially with my ultrasound in 18 hours.


----------



## readynwilling

Good luck tomorrow Mac!!!


----------



## setarei

Thanks crystal. Helps to know others have been on it. They're starting me low and hoping it stays that way. 

Good luck to all those with scans. Here's hoping the kids cooperate a little more than they have been.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Hey guys! Iam just home from my scan and everything was great with baby all measurements fine as well!
> 
> And we got confirmed that baby is a BOY! I Am so delighted to be having a son! Over the moon hehe here's his pic from today xx

Wow great news and I predicted right yay :hugs: thats 3 right now I think LOL



Angelmarie said:


> Hiiii! Sorry for the late update! It's been a hectic day!
> 
> Well baby was thoroughly awkward and wouldn't play ball so I have to go back in 3 weeks for a rescan. She couldn't see the heart properly especially.
> 
> The tech is also concerned that my placenta, although posterior, is very close to my cervix so I have to go back at 32 weeks for another scan.
> 
> Baby had a foot tucked right up between its legs so gender was difficult to tell though the tech is betting girl! I saw the bright white lines too so I just know its a girl!
> 
> After such an emotional day I am feeling a little happier.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me. :hugs: for you all :hugs:

over the moon for you :happydance: and yes your little girl is beautiful:flower:



JolleyGirl86 said:


> Barhanita glad the cramps are starting to get a little better! And that's great you have so many people helping you out. Keep on resting, your little girl will be fine:hugs:
> 
> 
> Day 2 of flagyl...my stomach feels like crap! :growlmad:

Oh you poor thing, feel better soon and I hope it goes for good now:hugs:



Dragonfly said:


> Not been in in a while. Hard to keep up in here and get chatting. You all know each other etc really could do with somewhere to chat.

Do not be shy, please join in :hugs: chat away :thumbup:



Sooz said:


> Oh and honestly I had NO idea I had torn at all until they told me, let alone that it was that severe. I honestly couldn't feel a thing until the nasty doctor started poking it about to asses me for surgery. Then I needed more G&A than during labour. :growlmad:

ouch, ouch, :hugs: no fun at all, FX nothing like that happens this time round :thumbup:

Well good new from me, I got home :happydance: I have to keep checking my blood sugars in the morning and ring monday and see what the doctor says, my GD midwife wanted to get me started on insulin, but when she spoke to the endo he is new and does not know my history, he wanted to wait, Dr Kinsley will be there Monday so he will go over it all and as he knows me, if he says we will wait another week I will be happy with that. but I will need insulin with in the next two weeks for sure.. I am ok with that though, used to it at this stage!!! 

I do not know what to do with my 9 year old, he does not want a boy at all, he says the scan is wrong and it is a girl :dohh: he wants a sister and is sure I am having a girl :dohh: oh boy he is in for a shock :haha:

On a sad note, one of my fur babies my little cat has gone missing :cry: not happy I am hoping we can find him today

now to read and catch up on the rest of the thread :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Any one ever use one of these before, I got one on my second baby and used it, so hoping to use it again to help keep me stress free :) https://www.organico.ie/shop/homeopathics/helios-homeopathic-kit-for-childbirth.html


----------



## lolpants

Mac I might just do that .. I normally go to bed really late anyways ;) All the best for today! :thumbup:

Good to hear you're home Celtic :happydance:

Not had flagyel (sp) myself.. but did have 2 courses of antibiotics.. the 2nd I didn't take as doc couldn't confirm if safe whilst pregnant!!

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Yay for you getting home, Celtic! 

Hope you find your cat soon! We are cat lovers too - we have four. They can cause as much worry as the kids!!! 

I have never considered those homeopathic kits. If its workd for you before I would definitely go for it! 

Good luck, Mac! Hope your baby isn't as awkward as some of the others on this thread!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Aww Celtic I hope you find your little fur baby. We have three cats ourselves. I grew up with five... Not sure how my parents took care of them all! 

My ticker changed to 21 weeks today! Baby is actually measuring around a Saturday week change but I'm not changing ticker lol anyways it says today if baby is a girl (which she is) them she already has a lifetime supply of eggs! Crazy to contemplate!


----------



## pola17

Celtic:

First of all: YAAAAAAAAAY for going back home! :happydance: and ohhhh noooo for the missing kitty! :cry: I don´t know what I love most... cats or dogs!! Cats always like to go out, have some fun and come back! I Hope your kitty returns! :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

Celtic: So sorry your cat went missing, I am not a cat person myself (love dogs though), but it is sad to hear that one goes missing. 

What I need to know is how I am expected to have a full bladder for my scan since I have to pee every 3 minutes when I'm nervous? So not fair. 5.5 hours til I see my baby!!!:happydance:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic glad you are home now:) You take care of t


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Stupid phone! You take care of yourself. Hopefully your son will be glad to have a little brother once he is born and sees how cute he is :) and sorry about your kitty..hope you find him:hugs:


----------



## pola17

Good luck at your scan, Mac!!
Holding a full bladder is hard... but you can do it! :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Crystal thanks :hugs: happy 21 weeks :happydance::happydance:



pola17 said:


> Celtic:
> 
> First of all: YAAAAAAAAAY for going back home! :happydance: and ohhhh noooo for the missing kitty! :cry: I don´t know what I love most... cats or dogs!! Cats always like to go out, have some fun and come back! I Hope your kitty returns! :hugs:

Thanks Pola I hope he does as well, I am very fond of my little cats we have 3 one is a rescued cat and the two others were kittens from a rescued cat, I am worried as cats seem to be go missing in the area:cry: my poor son Iain was up looking for him at 6.30 am 





mac1979 said:


> Celtic: So sorry your cat went missing, I am not a cat person myself (love dogs though), but it is sad to hear that one goes missing.
> 
> What I need to know is how I am expected to have a full bladder for my scan since I have to pee every 3 minutes when I'm nervous? So not fair. 5.5 hours til I see my baby!!!:happydance:

Ah thanks Mac, I love dogs well actually animals full stop LOL also as far as I know you do not need a full bladder any more as your uterus is well out of your pelvis by now :thumbup: I did not have one for my 15 week scan unless they asked you to have one? and good luck today :hugs:



JolleyGirl86 said:


> Stupid phone! You take care of yourself. Hopefully your son will be glad to have a little brother once he is born and sees how cute he is :) and sorry about your kitty..hope you find him:hugs:

Hi Jolley, thanks :hugs: he actually told me this morning that a little brother is ok as well, but he still thinks baby is a girl :haha: 

I had to change my appointment for my scan on the 9th to an earlier time so the consultant can see me to review it, they seem very keen for baby to be checked now. 

how is every one else doing


----------



## mac1979

They told me to come with a full bladder. Otherwise I wouldn't mind having to go to the bathroom every few minutes. :loo:


----------



## CelticNiamh

CelticNiamh said:


> ok so for a wee bit of fun, my guesses for gender :winkwink:
> 
> lolpants I am guessing boy for you as well
> 
> Wanabepreggo I know I guessed girl and boy but I have changed my mind I going with 2 boys now :flower:
> 
> mac girl for you :winkwink:
> 
> Bar girl for you
> 
> any one else :thumbup:
> 
> 
> hmm wonder will I get any right :blush:




wannabeprego said:


> Thanks for the gender guesses girls and for the compliments on our gender reveal pics that I posted a few days ago in my journal!! :flower:
> 
> Good luck to all of the ladies with upcoming ultrasounds and gender reveal scans!!! I can't wait to find out what you girls are having!!! :happydance:

*How are you doing, have not seen you on for a while *



CelticNiamh said:


> Scottish said:
> 
> 
> celtic you can have a go with me for guessing! at my 15 week scan the radiographer had a peek between legs and it look like something there but she didnt think it was clear enough (me and oh seen something as well).
> 
> my 20 week scan is next wednesday so i really hope i get to know for sure then! heres my 15 week scan pic :thumbup:
> 
> 
> boy :)Click to expand...

Oh wow I was just curious if I got any of the predictions right, quite surprised really that is 4 right so far :flower::winkwink:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Celtic I hope you find your kitty soon. We have two cats that we love to pieces so I can't imagine how you feel.

Good luck today Mac!

I am a bit down today as DH is in Florida for a week. It's going to be the longest that we have been apart for a long time and I miss him already. Plus it doesn't help that he gets to visit sunny Florida while I am stuck here in this awful weather :growlmad:


----------



## mac1979

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Celtic I hope you find your kitty soon. We have two cats that we love to pieces so I can't imagine how you feel.
> 
> Good luck today Mac!
> 
> I am a bit down today as DH is in Florida for a week. It's going to be the longest that we have been apart for a long time and I miss him already. Plus it doesn't help that he gets to visit sunny Florida while I am stuck here in this awful weather :growlmad:

I know how bad is can be with DH being gone, while being stuck in crappy weather. Mine is in Las Vegas and LA this weekend (leaves tomorrow) and comes back on Tuesday and then in a month his is back in Las Vegas. 

I am trying to be okay with it since these will his last trips to see his friend (who moved out there a couple of years ago) before baby is born and we don't know when he will be able to see him again.


----------



## lolpants

Mac they told me to have a full bladder, I was busting for a pee when I went in and hey told me off for not having a full bladder!?!

My OH just got back from a week away.. was touring with a band.. said he had to get it out of his system before he becomes a Dad!

Lol xx


----------



## Crystal5483

I'd kill for DH to go away lol he never does! But seems to me like everything he does annoys me this week lol -- hormones!

With my first they told me to come in with a full bladder and I got there and they asked me if I had to pee - I of course said yes but that I was told to have a full bladder and they were like NO! It needs to be empty and they made me go! Talk about torture for nothing.

This time they again asked if I had to use the restroom before starting. But I wasn't told to have a full bladder anyway.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I'm trying to be OK with it too Mac, but its hard as I miss him like crazy and seem pretty emotional lately (balled my eyes out when he left last night :cry:, totally not like me). I am glad he is getting this trip in with his friend before LO is born as he deserves it. I think a bigger part of the problem is that I have been dreading him leaving so much that I have built this up in my head (plus pregnancy hormones don't help). :haha:

Lolpants glad your DH is back. Must be hard to be on your own pregnant and with a LO at home!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Crystal5483 said:


> I'd kill for DH to go away lol he never does! But seems to me like everything he does annoys me this week lol -- hormones!
> 
> With my first they told me to come in with a full bladder and I got there and they asked me if I had to pee - I of course said yes but that I was told to have a full bladder and they were like NO! It needs to be empty and they made me go! Talk about torture for nothing.
> 
> This time they again asked if I had to use the restroom before starting. But I wasn't told to have a full bladder anyway.

LOL Crystal!


----------



## readynwilling

i was told no need for full bladder, but it was anyway and the tech was happy about it. She said sometimes if bubs is making it difficult to get a certain measurement or pic they will leave those to the end, let you empty your bladder and sometimes that gives baby some wiggle room and they move allowing them to get the missing information. Thats what happened at my 20 week scan.. she did the whole scan with me busting to pee, then let me pee, finished what she needed to, let me pee again (and suprisingly i did have to ) and took the cervix pic's with empty bladder!


----------



## lolpants

Mrs Eddie, it was hard as LO was ill.. but not to bad as I had full control of the TV in the evenings ;)

It's weird how we have all had different 'bladder' experiences! It says on my letter you can only have 'empty bladder' scan after 28 weeks pregnant?

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=602961189733577&set=a.203993242963709.56427.191424007553966&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf

Pola is this your future son??! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## mac1979

lolpants said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=602961189733577&set=a.203993242963709.56427.191424007553966&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf
> 
> Pola is this your future son??! :haha:
> 
> Lol xx

I need everything in this pic for the baby...not for me...honest.


----------



## Sooz

I was also told full bladder for twenty weeks and my repeat scan but not for twelve weeks?!


----------



## pola17

lolpants: :rofl:
This morning I actually found one of those ecards about mom being a nerd! lol, lemme show you the link: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=630664020296388&set=a.223098324386295.105971.205344452828349&type=1&theater

Everytime I remind my mom I want to make the baby´s nursery star wars themed, she just makes a sound! :rofl: she knows she can´t stop me! :cool:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Lol that pic is so dang cute!! Haha!


----------



## MammaBear2009

Hello. I am due August 27th. I am having my gender scan on Saturday. However my 3 yr old is determined this is a girl and its all i dream about so we will see.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Welcome Mamabear! Good luck on your scan Saturday!:thumbup:


----------



## pola17

:hi: welcome mammabear! yay! More members! :happydance:


----------



## JenzyKY

I don't think it takes much fluid to have a nice full bladder. I drank 2 little juice boxes on the way to my last scan and my bladder looked huge on the screen! Don't torture yourself with tons and tons of fluids. It doesn't take much to pee anymore. ;-)


----------



## pola17

I agree with Jenzy! :haha:
Just drink a juice before, and you´re ready to go! :winkwink:


----------



## Angelmarie

I have never been told to have a full bladder for any of my scans. :shrug: I don't recall there ever being any problem with viewing baby (just baby lying the wrong way! :dohh:)

Welcome Mammabear!!! :flower:

I'm a bit concerned that I have been getting a few of those familiar SPD pains creeping in today... :nope:


----------



## pola17

what´s an SPD pain?? :( whatever it is, lemme give you a hug! :hugs:

I only needed a full bladder until 10 weeks, but at my anatomy scan, they asked me for it, because besides the scan, my OB/GYN requested them to meassure my cervix as he was trying to check if that was the reason behind the cramps I had last time! :wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

MammaBear2009 said:


> Hello. I am due August 27th. I am having my gender scan on Saturday. However my 3 yr old is determined this is a girl and its all i dream about so we will see.

Hi MammaBear my 3 year old was right about my DD :thumbup: welcome and good luck at the scan


----------



## setarei

@lolpants, that's an awesome pic. My DH wants the middle names to be Luke and Leia if it's a boy and a girl and we'll definitely have to dress them up like that! At least I talked him out of having them as the first names!


----------



## twinkletots

Hilarious pics! You can literally get anything for a baby these days, its fantastic!

So my dd wants to call baby Cinderella if its a girl after the Disney princess. She is literally going to be howling when she realises there is zero hope of this happening!


----------



## JenzyKY

Hehe how about Snow White? 

I like Luke. You could then have a subtle reference.


----------



## lolpants

Pola one of my friends shared that on Fbook too .. made me chuckle :haha: .. If I end up having a boy it will be fun to have things like Star Wars and Transformers rather than Barbie and My little pony!!! 

Twinkle that is the sort of thing my DD would suggest too!! She will be devastated if I have a boy! :wacko:

Welcome Mamabear! :hi:

Setarai at least Leia and Luke are normal, imagine if he had said Chewbacca or Darth or something (I'm still bearing a grudge against my OH for even suggesting Hulk :grr: )

I just had an ice cream and baby is going mental!!! Angel I've been getting SPD type pains today too :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## mac1979

Baby cooperated. 

:blue::blue::blue::blue::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## readynwilling

YAY MAC!! I kept checking the thread for your update!


----------



## pola17

Lolpants, star wars kick asses! :happydance:

Mac, congrats on the baby boy! :happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

Woohoo congrats Mac!


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, congrats on your boy!


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay Mac! 

I hope my baby still has a penis tomorrow!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Congrats on the baby boy Mac!! :happydance: I hope mine cooperates on Monday!!


----------



## pola17

Good luck tomorrow, Jenzy!!


----------



## bella21

pola i saw the same e-card on fbook this morning! i laughed so hard!!

welcome mammabear!! :hi: good luck with your scan on saturday :ninja:

a week from monday is my scan FINALLLLYYYY! 

yeah what are SPD pains? Im feeling those crampy/af feelings i felt in the beginning again. just not nearly as strong.....growing pains??


----------



## Barhanita

I saw a doctor today and them confirmed that my cervix is closed!!! So all the waves of cramping is just from the uterus growing. Such a relief, although it is still scary to feel the pain.

She told me that she thinks I am doing fine, and she told me to sing-up for classes if I want. So I decided that we gonna do:
1) Infant CPR and infant first-aid
2) a hospital visit
3) Childbirth class
4) Natural childbirth class
5) Breastfeeding class
Are you taking any classes? In our area a lot of them were full for June/July already!

Also, I have a cold now. But at least it's not a flu. 

And I am still throwing up daily. Is anyone else still sick?


----------



## setarei

@barhanita, that's great news! I'm still nauseated but I never threw up that often (just gag but I can usually stop it if I walk away). I'm still not back to my pre pregnancy weight though since I just can't eat. Doc says it's fine since babes are growing well and I'm taking my vitamins. Are you taking nausea meds? I get so much worse when I forget mine.


----------



## Sooz

I am Barhanita but like with my daughter I am starting to get two to three days in a row where, although I feel nauseous, Im not physically sick. Im hopeful I'll be able to come of my tablets by third trimester but we'll see.

Congratulations on your little boy Mac! :dance:

We paid for NCT classes including natural birth and breastfeeding last time. I did infant first aid at the hospital after she was born. This time Im considering a natal hypnotherapy class.

From my old NCT class four of us six are pregnant again, one with twins. Everyone else is due in September though.


----------



## CelticNiamh

my lot want Toby its the baby name from goodluck Charlie lol not the worst name though DH peeps saying Alien grr

Mac huge congrats on your blue bundle great news :) 

I am getting ready to brave the cold :( its freezing out side high winds and rain I am so ready for the summer now 

Bar so glad all is ok sorry your still getting sick, I still feel very sick but its getting better , I hope you feel better soon as well


----------



## lolpants

Aw I missed your post by 5 mins Mac, I actually had a early night! Super duper congrats on your :blue: .. How did your MIL take it? :haha:

Bar - glad to hear your cervix is closed, stretching pains suck - I had them really bad with my 1st too :hugs: Hope the sickness eases up for you and Setarai and Sooz too!

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

Celtic I don't envy you! My DD wants to go out in the snow but she won't walk in it and no way am I pushing the stroller through it, or carrying her after last time.

We did consider Tobias for a while early on actually.


----------



## Crystal5483

I took a childbirth class with DD and I got nothing out of it. When I went to deliver the doctors and nurses told me everything I needed to do lol 

I haven't been sick or nauseous really since week 9... Luckily.


----------



## more babies

Congrats Mac on the baby boy!

Glad to hear your cervix is closed barhanita!

Good luck to everyone else with scans coming up!!

AFM I made it to 20 weeks! Halfway there! :happydance: Anyone else still not showing yet?? I'm still bumpless unless laying down on my back.


----------



## Angelmarie

Congrats, Mac!!! :cloud9:

Barhanita :happydance: great news!

I'm thinking about doing classes as I'm going for a VBAC. depends massively in Childcare I guess. 

I'm still throwing up and have a bit of nausea. I'm still gagging and dry heaving a LOT. Especially at certain foods or leftovers on plates etc. I'm awful. I have weird food phobias at the best of times...:dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> Celtic I don't envy you! My DD wants to go out in the snow but she won't walk in it and no way am I pushing the stroller through it, or carrying her after last time.
> 
> We did consider Tobias for a while early on actually.

I do not blame you, I am frozen to the bones my poor DD was crying with the cold :( my eldest is sticking her in the shower for me while I light the fire and make soup for them to heat them up, they were in school for 2 hours today so I did not bother going home met a friend for a cuppa just our luck weather got even worse :dohh:



Angelmarie said:


> Congrats, Mac!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Barhanita :happydance: great news!
> 
> I'm thinking about doing classes as I'm going for a VBAC. Depends massively in Childcare I guess.
> 
> I'm still throwing up and have a bit of nausea. I'm still gagging and dry heaving a LOT. Especially at certain foods or leftovers on plates etc. I'm awful. I have weird food phobias at the best of times...:dohh:

On VBAC I got some good books, and did some of my own research on what to do and I guess I had a very strong will on being firm on wanting to wait and let my baby come himself on my VBAC try and get an independent class as some times the hospital ones can be a little about teaching you to be a good patient to make their job easier :dohh:, have a look in to homeopathic remedies and acupuncture later on!! Or I will fill you in if you like when I learn more I am looking in to them to make my labour a more positive experience this time :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

Barhanita - im so glad to hear you are well. I took a prenatal class "was pregnancy, childbirth, the early days" all rolled into one... and then i took a breastfeeding class. I have taken some infant CPR but just threw J's swimming lessions... they actually maybe covered it in the prenatal class too. They are all good to have. Are the UBER important, maybe not, you will likely be fine without, but if you are looking for something to help pass the time and something to look forward to GO FOR IT!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yay Mac, congrats on being Team Blue :happydance:

Barhanita, that is fabulous news, I am so happy for you. Like Ready mentioned, the prenatal class that I'm planning on taking (through my midwife), covers pregnancy, birth and infant care. I am also looking into breastfeeding classes right now. Ready, CPR is a great idea, I'm going to look into that as well.

Morebabies, I begin showing at around 15 weeks and at this point I definitely have a bump!


----------



## pola17

*phew* Baharnita, that´s great news! :happydance:

Tomorrow I reach the big 20 weeks (I know, my ticker says I turn on sundays, but I´m way too lazy to change due dates... always forget ot´s august 10).... I´m showing already, I´m wearing maternity clothes as my jeans can´t get buttomed, and my nausea stopped at around 15-16ish weeks, even tho in very rare ocassions I gag! :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bar so glad everything is alright! :) hope the sickness stops soon:flower:

Good luck to those with scans today!

I made it to 19 weeks today! 4 more days of my antibiotic left, it really stresses me out knowing my baby is ingesting it too :nope:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola yay for 20 weeks!!:happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

happy 20 weeks Pola! Its nice to hit halfway!!

Im in full on maternity clothes. I bought a pair of pants from old navy yesterday that i really like, i just wish they had in more colours then black! I had a cart full of stuff from Oldnavy.com (but im in canada) they wouldnt' give me 25% off deal cause it was an international order, and they wanted $100 in shipping! SHEESH.


----------



## Sooz

Im also in maternity clothes, my bump is undeniable now. :wacko:


----------



## pola17

Thanks Jolley and ready!! :happydance: yes, it´s nice to be in the middle! :happydance:

Jolley, 4 more days! You´re closer to finish those nasty pills! :hugs:

Ready: I bought a pair of skinny maternity jeans on old navy! They are amazing!! I bought them online tho! Next week I´m flying to the US, and I´m looking forward for black pants and another pair of jeans! :happydance:


I´ve felt baby a couple of times, once a 17 weeks, and another time at 18 weeks... this week has been "quiet"... I have anterior low placenta, tho! I´ve read girls have felt the baby, then stopped, then felt them again later on their pregnancies when they have anterior placenta! :wacko: I wish I could feel baby again! :dohh: I feel way too normal for being pregnant! :haha:


----------



## mac1979

lolpants said:


> Aw I missed your post by 5 mins Mac, I actually had a early night! Super duper congrats on your :blue: .. How did your MIL take it? :haha:
> 
> Bar - glad to hear your cervix is closed, stretching pains suck - I had them really bad with my 1st too :hugs: Hope the sickness eases up for you and Setarai and Sooz too!
> 
> Lol xx

My MIL is ecstatic. However when I called my mom to tell her the news her response was, "Well I guess the gender doesn't matter as long as the baby is happy and healthy. I really wanted a girl" I didn't even get a congratulations from her. When I told her I was pregnant I didn't get a congratulations, same thing when I got engaged. I'm not even surprised by her reactions when I have big news anymore.


----------



## Scottish

Congrats to u mac on team blue! Yippee :)

Barhanita am so pleased to hear everything is good now I hope the cramps ease up though 

I am showing as well and people are noticing now! I still go between maternity and normal clothes depending on my mood lol but regular clothes are unbuttoned hehe 

Someone tell me... Where's spring? Brrrr


----------



## more babies

Here is my 20 week "bump" today.. if you can even call it that :shrug: So jealous of all you ladies and you're beautiful bumps! :flower: My kids also keep asking me when I'm going to look pregnant :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2013-03-22_11-46-13_282.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Sooz

You must have some impressive abs!


----------



## Sooz

I look like I've swallowed a ball at 21 weeks!

https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/2013-03-21193726.jpg 

Its such a different shape to DD too, much rounder and lower.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pola, yay for being half way there!!! :happydance:

Mac, sorry about your Mom's reaction but glad that you aren't letting it bother you at all :thumbup:

Scottish, I know, I woke up to snow today :growlmad: 

Morebabies I'm sure one day you will wake up with a beautiful bump! You didn't show until later with either of your other kids right?

Ready, I also went to Old Navy this weekend and bought a few things. I actually got a couple of regular dresses as I find their stuff is usually big on me anyway and because of the styles they can easily be worn while pregnant, (loose fitting or empire waisted). Plus they were only $15, definitely cheaper than the maternity dresses I was looking at. I also have bought some items from Motherhood Maternity and am now signed up for their emails. I find when they have sales their stuff can be quite reasonable and it is actually good quality. I am going to check out the Target that just opened up down the street from this weekend too as I've heard that they have nice maternity stuff. Given that I am still wearing some of my regular clothes and got quite a few items from friends I am hoping not to buy too much more, (maybe some dresses for special occassions as I have a ton of showers/weddings this summer). But how am I kidding, I love clothes and the excuse to shop :haha:


----------



## twinkletots

more babies said:


> Here is my 20 week "bump" today.. if you can even call it that :shrug: So jealous of all you ladies and you're beautiful bumps! :flower: My kids also keep asking me when I'm going to look pregnant :haha:

Oh my goodness! You are so tiny. I am absolutely huge and can no way hide the fact that I am pregnant. I will swap you my big bump for your tiny tum?!

Congrats on your boy Mac


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks Pola :) I have felt a few weird things but I don't know It was baby:shrug:

More babies I agree with Sooz, looks like you've got some abs that are keeping that belly from popping.. I'm sure it will soon :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

And Sooz your bump is so cute!


----------



## Scottish

Sooz look abfab! U don't look like you've swallowed anything lol well maybe a baby hehe

Wow tiny bump morebabies you just ready to pop :) 

Sooz my bump is also much different from dd but I am having a boy this time and they tend to be lower and more spread out than girls xx


----------



## more babies

Right Mrs.Eddie with DD1 I didn't show at all until about 6 months and probably around 5 with DD2 but I was all muscle way back then so I thought this one would be different since all that muscle is gone now :haha: I don't know where they hide in there! Although I will say I get terrible back pains so clearly they're way back there. I think this time after trying for so long I'm just anxious for a bump and to really feel pregnant!


----------



## more babies

Sooz your bump is adorable! You look great!!


----------



## Scottish

My 20 week bump I took other day! I've really gotten fat all round this time my waist has no shape left :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ZooMa

Speaking of all these bumps, abs, and baby fuel (we don't call it fat!) -- I really need to start exercising again! I've been so lazy and am completely out of shape. I don't know where I put my motivation - can you ladies help me find it?

Who wants to join me on this thread in the second tri forum? :bodyb: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1790167-pregnancy-fitness-pack.html


----------



## Scottish

Zooma I am exact the same regarding exercise ! I've done nothing either and I usually am very good but I guess it explains the extra baby fuel (as u call it lol) but I had awful nausea and fatigue until only recently which hasn't helped my ability to do anything hehe


----------



## pola17

Mac, sorry your mom hasn´t shown excitement!! :(

Sooz, as usual, looking great!

ZooMa, because of my marginal placenta previa, I cannot excercise at all, until the placenta moves up, if it rises anyways! I wanted to do pre natal yoga! :/

I´m having a FML moment... I made a copy of the office´s keys, and while trying if they work, they got stuck.... I should leave work at 2pm, and I hope they can fix the problem, as I know as everyone is pretty selfish in this office, they´ll want to run at lunch time and leave me alone with the problem... I can´t leave the office´s door with a key hanging in there! :dohh: They´ve gone to lunch and take forever knowing I´m pregnant and that I feel weak if I´m hungry, so I wouldn´t be surprised if they ignore the problem again! :dohh:


----------



## lolpants

mac1979 said:


> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> Aw I missed your post by 5 mins Mac, I actually had a early night! Super duper congrats on your :blue: .. How did your MIL take it? :haha:
> 
> 
> Lol xx
> 
> My MIL is ecstatic. However when I called my mom to tell her the news her response was, "Well I guess the gender doesn't matter as long as the baby is happy and healthy. I really wanted a girl" I didn't even get a congratulations from her. When I told her I was pregnant I didn't get a congratulations, same thing when I got engaged. I'm not even surprised by her reactions when I have big news anymore.Click to expand...

Ah silly me - was thinking it was your MIL who had said stuff about wantng a girl, didn't realise was your Mum! My Mum is the same.. I just get grilled rather than any celebration! 



more babies said:


> Here is my 20 week "bump" today.. if you can even call it that :shrug: So jealous of all you ladies and you're beautiful bumps! :flower: My kids also keep asking me when I'm going to look pregnant :haha:

Just think of Kate Middleton - she is ahead of us and still not really showing! You must be a true princess :flower:

Pola I hope things get sorted for you asap!!!


Zooma, I'm not into fitness at all sorry - good luck with yours though :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

Sooz my bump looks like yours - i swallowed a bowling ball LOL!

Thanks Mrs Eddie.. A target opened up not to far from us.. i should go check it out on the weekend. I did buy a non maternity dress before the cruise from Old navy. i think it will be ok for while yet, but their maternity dresses were on for $20 yesterday so i bought 2. I was trying to hold off on buying stuff cause i have my mat clothes from my first pregnancy but they are for winter season.. so i was like just grin and bear with these till it warms up and then spend the $ on summer stuff... BUT i have to have decent stuff to wear to work, and my work pants from the first go around are too worn. I guess when you wear the same 2 pairs of pants day in and out for 5 months, they don't last as long :haha:


----------



## pola17

lol Thanks!

I had to blink so many times and say "please" so many times, so the key guy would make a big effort...
After 45 minutes trying to take off the key, he could take it off, fixed the copies and now everything works perfectly! :thumbup:

When I wrote the previous post, he had been working on that for a while!! :dohh:

But still, my colleagues started saying stuff like "oh, but soon I go home"... yeah... it´s always a good idea to leave the problem to the pregnant lady! :nope:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sooz and Scottish you both have lovely bumps! I am actually carrying a bit like you Sooz, (lower)!

Zooma, I have continued with a modified fitness routine while pregnant and am trying to eat as healthy as possible (most of the time). I will check out your other thread soon. 

Ready, yes I guess those pants would get worn out after awhile :haha: I can't wait until it is warm enough so I can just wear dresses and skirts without maternity tights!

Pola, I'm glad you got your key problem figured out and don't have to wait around. Sounds like you work with some inconsidertate people :growlmad:

I am SO ready to go home right now, (as you can all probably tell from the amount of times I've been on here today). Bring on the weekend!


----------



## mac1979

Pola, just caught up on your post about feeling baby sporadically. I feel mine a lot more in the evening if I lay on my left side. I have an anterior placenta too, so that may help you feel baby more, you just have to be still, and patient. I am feeling him a lot more now, but only on my left.


----------



## pola17

lol Mrs. Eddie... in all jobs I´ve had, whenever there´s a problem, seems like my colleagues are smarter, dissappear and leave me dealing with the problem! :haha:

I guess that´s part of the Ecuadorean culture! :dohh:


----------



## pola17

Mac!! Thanks for the tip! :happydance:

I´ll do it once I get home... In an hour! :happydance:


----------



## ZooMa

Interesting read (and another motivation to exercise - squats and planks, here I come!) https://mamasweat.blogspot.com/2010/05/pelvic-floor-party-kegels-are-not.html Basically, this article says that Kegels are not the lifesavers that everyone things they are. I've also read in one place that Kegels actually make labor *harder* since they tighten the vaginal canal and pelvic area, and you want that baby to slip right out! I don't know what to do.


----------



## Sooz

Thanks for the bumpliments! I agree it looks like a boy bump to me but my scans are so girlie!

Yours is so cute Scottish! I can't see that your waist has gone personally.

Im exceptionally lazy. My only exercise is running round after a toddler! Its pretty constant though. :haha:

My placenta is also anterior, and on my right side. I get movement below and above it but nothing in the middle. Its a lot less consistent than with Paige where it was posterior and I felt everything.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Before I got pregnant I exercised a ton but haven't since I got pregnant besides walking cause my Dr advised I take it easy since I've had the 4 losses. As soon as I have my baby though I'm starting back up cause I miss it!
I found a maternity shirt online I'm going to buy that says Watermelon Smuggler:haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/BCB42D83-20FA-4E9C-A729-B7DA81171788-95888-000022A0980FDF3A.jpg

IM HUGE! lol


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Crystal, aww! Cute round bump you've got there. You aren't huge, you have an adorable baby bump!

Wow, I've missed a lot. Was sick with a HORRIBLE cold and disgusting cough for the past week that seems to finally be getting better. Really wanting to feel better, I had the hospital tour the other day and had to re schedule since I don't want to bring my cold into the hospital/birthing center. Anyway, I see that we're now pretty even with the sexes, I can't believe we're all this far already. My scan is in exactly a week, but staying team yellow.


----------



## twinkletots

Yay rock and roll, a fellow team yellow!

I have been doing a Pilates DVD and some swimming but desperate to get back to some high energy aerobics. My butt has turned to squidge


----------



## JenzyKY

My Henry is definitely a Henry! Woohoo! Healthy and happy chilling with his head on my cervix.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Crystal you look awesome! :thumbup:

Jolley, that shirt sounds hilarious!

Congrats Jenzy, glad all looked well with Henry!


----------



## lolpants

Congrats Jenzy :happydance:

Ace bump Crystal! :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## onebumpplease

Congrats Mac and Jenzy!! These are happy scan days!
I've had really bad pain in my lower back and hips. Been sent to a pelvic pain clinic, but as a temporary member of staff can't take time off, so going during school holiday a week on Tue. I wonder if its spd, its really sore whatever it is.

Pola I'm also anterior, so only started feeling her for sure on Mon-20 weeks. It is very sporadic though!


----------



## mac1979

Of course my husband went out of town today. We are supposed to get 4 inches of snow on Saturday-Sunday. I will need to find somebody to clear my driveway and sidewalks. Last 2 times I've helped clear snow I've wound up sick for 3 weeks. I really don't want that to happen again.


----------



## JenzyKY

Mac, any neighbor boys you can pay a little?


----------



## mac1979

All of my neighbors are old people. I may call DH's friend and tell him if he was to hang out with DH again he needs to come and clear my snow. :devil:


----------



## pola17

Congrats, Jenzy!!!


----------



## pola17

Ohhh Mac!! Too bad your hubby leaves on snow days!!
Ni family member who can help you? :(


----------



## ZooMa

Yay for all the gender reveals, well-kept gender secrets, dancing baby movements, etc! Yay for getting things solved at work, boo for being snowed in at home, yay that spring is around the corner!

Now I'm heading out for a walk because if I don't do it now I never will. It won't be to bad once I get started. I feel for you ladies that aren't allowed to exercise -- I hope placentas and cervices behave like they should and you don't go stir-crazy!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Aww Mac! What about a neighborhood kid you can ask to do so?

Well! My sister in law just called up my husband to tell her she's pregnant! I thought I'd be upset if she got pregnant same time as me, but I'm way more excited that baby is going to have a cousin so close in age. Only thing is, my SIL and her husband live like 1400 miles away from us :( very excited for her!! Although we're not huge fans of her husband but that's okay, I still love his sister as if she were my own sister!


----------



## pola17

That's awesome rocknroll!!! Do you see each other often? They can still play!!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

They moved in November, and we've seen her a couple times since but I don't think we'll get to see her very often anymore. She got married in January, and then hers and DHs youngest brother joined the Navy so she came back in February for his going away party. Her plan was to visit when I had the baby but I'm not sure if that's still the case.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Congrats Jenzy! Love the name Henry..so cute :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

My stomach feels so tight right now..it's hard to stand up straight. Is that normal? It's been like that all day..maybe it's cause it's growing and just makes me naturally hunch over:shrug:


----------



## pola17

I´m not sure if I´ve had that, jolley... at moments I do feel my abdomen gets hard, but for a few seconds! But what you say sounds all normal to me!

Hope the girls can come with better posts! :dohh: lol


----------



## mac1979

pola17 said:


> I´m not sure if I´ve had that, jolley... at moments I do feel my abdomen gets hard, but for a few seconds! But what you say sounds all normal to me!
> 
> Hope the girls can come with better posts! :dohh: lol

I asked my midwife when Braxton Hicks start and she said around 20 sometimes a bit earlier. So that may be what you and Jolley are experiencing. I've had a couple of them myself.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I've wondered if that's what they were...guess it must be! What is everyone's opinion on whether ultrasounds are really as safe as we are told they are? I keep hearing both sides! I've had 8 so far this pregnancy so I'm kind of worried if they really are harmful


----------



## pola17

According to tech, and OB/GYN they're harmless if they're not too long

They both said women had needed them even weekly, yet their babies are perfect!
I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## Sooz

They sound like BH to me too!

We're also snowed in, almost two foot in some places so we're not even trying to dig out as its still coming down.

DH got told off last night for teaching DD our boy name. As punishment Im making him watch a programme on home birth with me as Im still weighing up our options.


----------



## lolpants

Sooz I would love to do a home birth, but my OH doesn't want too :( Hope you can work your magic on yours!

I've had 4 scans already with a 5th booked for Tues.. The one last week made me worry as she was pressing down sooo hard- she made out she wasn't, but my bump hurt for a good couple of days after!! Baby is ok though as listened to heartbeat this morning

Lol xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Here is my 19 weeks twin bump shot!!! I am holding steady at right about 10 pounds weight gain so far!! :thumbup:

DH & I will find out the genders of the twins on Tuesday 03/26 at 4pm because my original appointment had to be rescheduled because we were running late and we went to the wrong office location, so it won't be much longer until we find out. :happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/19wksprenant03-22-2013-Copy_zps5e7a9474.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/19wkspregnant03-22-13-Copy_zps7551cd5d.jpg


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Nice bump wannabe! Love it :thumbup:


----------



## mac1979

Cute bump wannabe!!

This thread is so quiet today.


----------



## Crystal5483

Painting the girls' room today! So I won't be on much :)


----------



## Barhanita

Wannabe, nice bump! 

I have pictures from 19 weeks 4 days.
https://www.tcgannon.com/Ksenia_Cpics/content/images/large/_MG_7226.jpg
https://www.tcgannon.com/Ksenia_Cpics/content/images/large/_MG_7224.jpg


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Cute pics Barhanita! You look great! :)


----------



## ZooMa

Barhanita said:


> I have pictures from 19 weeks 4 days.

So cute! What was the occasion -- or do you just always take wonderfully photogenic pictures in cute outfits?


----------



## ZooMa

wannabeprego said:


> Here is my 19 weeks twin bump shot!!! I am holding steady at right about 10 pounds weight gain so far!! :thumbup:
> 
> DH & I will find out the genders of the twins on Tuesday 03/26 at 4pm because my original appointment had to be rescheduled because we were running late and we went to the wrong office location, so it won't be much longer until we find out. :happydance:

Nice bump! Twins really do grow bigger faster, huh! I can't imagine what it must be like carrying them -- exciting for sure! Good luck on the gender scan. :)


----------



## Barhanita

ZooMa said:


> So cute! What was the occasion -- or do you just always take wonderfully photogenic pictures in cute outfits?

Haha, no  It was a reception for our wedding. When we got married, we didn't have a celebration, so last week our friends organized one for us.


----------



## JenzyKY

Beautiful pictures girls!! FYI Carter's is 50% off today and you can take an extra 20% off with coupon if you search online. Cheap!


----------



## pola17

Wannabe.... cute bump!!

Baharnita, those pictures are way too adorable! You and your hubby make such an adorable couple!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the compliments on my twin bump pic girls!!! :flower: Yes, it is true that my bump is bigger with twins!! LOL!!! I know I look like I am 7 months pregnant already!! :haha::blush:

@Barhanita, those are very pretty pictures!!! You are your DH make a lovely couple!!! :winkwink:

I hope that everyone is having a wonderful weekend!!

https://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww112/sieidi/Have_a_great_weekend.jpg


----------



## lolpants

Ace bump wannabe :thumbup:

Fab pics Bar - what awesome friends you have :D

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

love the bump pictures Bar and wanabe :flower: looking great :flower:

my cat came home yay :happydance::happydance: think he was being pampered in a neighbours lol


----------



## mac1979

CelticNiamh said:


> love the bump pictures Bar and wanabe :flower: looking great :flower:
> 
> my cat came home yay :happydance::happydance: think he was being pampered in a neighbours lol

Yeah!!! :dance:


----------



## Angelmarie

Great photos, Wannabe and Barhanita! :flower:

Fab news your cat returned, Celtic! (Also forgot. To say yes, I would be interested in anything your research for VBAC etc throws up. Thanks :flower:) 

Anybody suffering from stitches? I keep getting awful stitches in my bump even just during walking?! it's got to just be stretching, yeh?


----------



## lolpants

\\:D/ woo hooo about cat Celtic! :)

Angel, I don't get stitches, but I do get achy/side ribs pain when sitting up, and a really heavy 'kicked up the foof' feeling when I stand up :/

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

No stitches for me!!

Celtic, yay for your car returning!! :happydance: How long has been your cat missing???


----------



## Scottish

Wannabepreggo your bump is amazing! You look fab and I am so jealous you've only gained 10 pounds so far! I am most defo over 14 pounds :( 

Barhanita that pics are gorgeous and your dress is lovely with your bump

Am glad to hear your cat returned Celtic, mine never leaves the house lol

I've not had stiches but do notice I get tired v quick when walking and feel it round my tummy. 

Baby has started proper kicks yay! They began on Thursday evening and kept me awake from 5am Friday morning till alarm went of at 7.10am cheeky boy hehe. Also felt more tonight. I am loving it hehe


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> No stitches for me!!
> 
> Celtic, yay for your car returning!! :happydance: How long has been your cat missing???

4 Nights!!! my eldest found him running up the path to him :haha: 

Thanks every one :hugs: I was afraid tht was it he was gone :happydance:

I am not getting any stitches, but some times get this weird pulling feeling in my tummy :shrug: has to be bump growing I think!!


----------



## Angelmarie

I'm in love with this nursery range:

https://www.lollipoplane.co.uk/uk/nursery-collections/prickles-and-two.html

:cloud9:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> I'm in love with this nursery range:
> 
> https://www.lollipoplane.co.uk/uk/nursery-collections/prickles-and-two.html
> 
> :cloud9:


Oh it is lovely :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Angelmarie said:


> I'm in love with this nursery range:
> 
> https://www.lollipoplane.co.uk/uk/nursery-collections/prickles-and-two.html
> 
> :cloud9:

cuuuuuuuuute!!! :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

So adorable, Angel!! :thumbup:

Celtic: 4 nights would feel like forever! :cry:


----------



## readynwilling

Great photo's Barhanita!!

Glad the kitty came home Celtic!

Love the bump pic Wannabe!!

today was busy busy. J had gymnastics (she calls it hop LOL) at 9:15-10am. went for breakfast with a friend of mine, then we went to old navy to do a return, she fell asleep in the truck on the way home. She napped for 2hrs. I laid down, but didn't really sleep and ended up feeling worse when we got up :( I hate that! Then we went to the mall, J got new puma's and a pair of TOMS - I love little kid shoes LOL. I bought a hoody at Victoria Secret Pink that can zip up around my belly :) We had subway for lunch :) then we came home for an hour and I had to pack our bags for swimming lessons. Swimming was from 6:30-7. J had an accident (pee) on the way home from swimming - ooops my fault for not making her go after swimming when we were getting changed. I got her a Mcd's happy meal for supper and she just went to bed. PHEW! Now tomorrow we are headed to Toronto to see my dad. Then im going to H&M in Mississauga to look at their Maternity line, then to visit friends for supper. BUSY BUSY... what am I gonna do when I have 2 :wacko:


----------



## pola17

Ready... How do you manage to do so many things?? :wacko:


----------



## Barhanita

Celtic, I am so happy that your cat got back! Tonight we came home and our cat wasn't here. I freaked out, started crying, but DH found him in about 10 minutes. Poor kitty escaped and was just hiding by neighbor's house.


----------



## bella21

aww beautiful pics barhanita and wannabe!!! :flower:

I'm getting some stitches when i move too suddenly when I'm laying down. but have definitely been getting many more growing pains this week...its kinda uncomfortable at work i must admit!

were getting our crib tomorrow!!!! first big baby purchase!! yayy!!

celtic so glad you found your kitty!! i don't know what i would do if something happened to our fur babies!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Celtic, I am delighted your wee cat was found :happydance:
I get a really strong pain that I would liken to a stitch, I get it mainly on my right side of bump. It proper catches me too. Was agony getting in and out of my car yesterday.


----------



## CelticNiamh

That has to be round ligament pain you are all describing all normal but can be very painful I am getting that as well :wacko:

My little cat is very tired he is sleeping since he came home :thumbup:

how every one sunday going I am relaxing!! my blood sugars are high though I have to ring my midwife in the morning


----------



## lolpants

Ready you are one busy lady!! Make sure you get a rest in at some point!! I too wonder what life will be like with 2!?

Celtic I am in work till 7.30pm, so my Sunday is rubbish :( Just one more week then I have a week off! yey! Basically once I am in April, my new holiday year starts and I got to use a years holidays up in 4 mths! (I'm taking the whole of July off! :haha: )

Bar glad to hear your kitty was safe! Its weird how we can experience such similar situations on this thread, yet we're all so far apart and different!

Lol xx


----------



## Crystal5483

Ready not sure how you do it!! I have no energy for that lol 

This is our nursery bedding we've chosen. Our girls will share a room - but they also have it in Twin bed size and DD loves it too!
https://www.lambsivy.com/product.shtml?552


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Ready you are one busy lady!! Make sure you get a rest in at some point!! I too wonder what life will be like with 2!?
> 
> Celtic I am in work till 7.30pm, so my Sunday is rubbish :( Just one more week then I have a week off! yey! Basically once I am in April, my new holiday year starts and I got to use a years holidays up in 4 mths! (I'm taking the whole of July off! :haha: )
> 
> Bar glad to hear your kitty was safe! Its weird how we can experience such similar situations on this thread, yet we're all so far apart and different!
> 
> Lol xx

boo on working, yea we all had car trouble not long a go :haha:

ooh lovely you will need the rest in July and will you be off for maternity leave then :flower:

Crystal that is very pretty :flower: I want owls bedding for my cot, I will probably make them my self


----------



## pola17

Crystal, that's a cute bedding!

Celtic: sorry about your sugar being high :(


----------



## lolpants

That is so pretty Crystal! Makes me wish I knew sex of baby seeing all these adorable schemes you all have!

Celtic - that was my plan - take July off and then Mat leave starts from due date! - means I will get pretty much get full 9 mths with baby :happydance: (if they arrive on time!)

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Happy 20 weeks Pola!! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## mac1979

I only have round ligament pains when I cough. I credit my chiropractor for that. She specializes with prenatal chiropractic care. If you have the ability to go to one I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Sooz

Lol I'm having to do the same, I'm taking three weeks off in July from 5th and start my maternity leave at 39 weeks. I then have another 2.5 weeks to take between April and June. I'm also off for a week now using up this year's leave!


----------



## mac1979

So, I will be 22 weeks tomorrow, think I could have 1 mimosa with brunch today with my MIL or should I stay clear still. I know a little is fine, I just don't know how far along I should be before a little is fine.


----------



## pola17

Thanks, lolpants!!! :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> So, I will be 22 weeks tomorrow, think I could have 1 mimosa with brunch today with my MIL or should I stay clear still. I know a little is fine, I just don't know how far along I should be before a little is fine.


You could make one with a tiny bit of wine or champagne may be? Have you tried the alcohol free wine or champagne its not bad either. Plus you wont have to worry about effects to baby.


----------



## mac1979

I figures since a mimosa is part champagne part orange juice (and free where we are going)I may have just one.


----------



## lolpants

One should be fine Mac! I had a friend who swore by drinking one bottle of stout a week. I've personally not touched alcohol since I found out, but wasn't a big drinker/fan of alochol beforehand anyway.

Sooz I am so excited to have so much time off this time, I went back before 6 mths with Phoebe! I've used up my hols by booking whole of july, 1st week of april as were away and then a couple of Saturdays here and there.. Once April starts I have only 5 more Saturdays to work! (I currently work every Sat) :happydance: 

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Oh exciting for you lolpants and sooz to have maternity sorted! I currently just work for nhs nurse bank so no maternity for me! Only get statutory leave so not sure when I will take it! See how long I last running about the unit lol
X


----------



## Crystal5483

When I was pregnant with DD I was told no alcohol until 7 months- then a glass of wine would be ok no more than once a week.

But I opted to stay alcohol free for the entire pregnancy. And I will do the same this time.


----------



## twinkletots

I am on a temporary contract so statutory maternity pay for me too. Will also see how long I last in the wards Scottish!!
I have had the occassional glass of wine and a small bottle of guiness Mac. Don't think having one drink will do baby any harm. The guidelines on this change all the time so no firm rules apart from good old moderation!

Loving the nursery themes ladies


----------



## Beemama321

I'm really not trying to be judgmental here, but no one knows for certain what the threshold is for what amount of alcohol affects the fetus. Fetal Alcohol Syndrome is no laughing matter and I don't think it's too much trouble to abstain for 9 months. I personally wouldn't risk it, I worry enough about the health of my child without purposely doing something that is 100% known to harm babies in utero. The medical side of me says NO WAY when it comes to alcohol!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Beemama321 said:


> I'm really not trying to be judgmental here, but no one knows for certain what the threshold is for what amount of alcohol affects the fetus. Fetal Alcohol Syndrome is no laughing matter and I don't think it's too much trouble to abstain for 9 months. I personally wouldn't risk it, I worry enough about the health of my child without purposely doing something that is 100% known to harm babies in utero. The medical side of me says NO WAY when it comes to alcohol!

Here in Ireland we are told no to any alcohol in pregnancy, Personally I will not touch it on till baby delivered and even after that I might not bother I am not a big drinker any way! I have been told advoid at all cost esp with my GD and even more so when insulin injections each day. 

I do think one drink in your entire pregnancy with a big meal might be ok, its when you have a glass once or twice a week or for some more than one glass can cause problems they do not know what a safe level is I think ?


----------



## CelticNiamh

I just finished a little cardigan for baby, going to start a blue one now I need to get some buttons as well
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1364151564076.png
File size: 254.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pola17

Awwwww that carding is too adorable, Celtic!!! I wish I was talented enough to make one of those!! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Awwwww that carding is too adorable, Celtic!!! I wish I was talented enough to make one of those!! :)

Ah thanks, you should have a go; I always knit and sew but learned to crochet from youtube tutorials! I love it now


----------



## twinkletots

Beemama321 said:


> I'm really not trying to be judgmental here, but no one knows for certain what the threshold is for what amount of alcohol affects the fetus. Fetal Alcohol Syndrome is no laughing matter and I don't think it's too much trouble to abstain for 9 months. I personally wouldn't risk it, I worry enough about the health of my child without purposely doing something that is 100% known to harm babies in utero. The medical side of me says NO WAY when it comes to alcohol!

I think there is a big difference between drinking alcohol regularly during pregnancy and having the occasional one drink at a celebration or whatever. I do not think for one minute it is acceptable to drink alcohol regularly and would never consider putting my unborn baby at risk of fetal alcohol syndrome!!

There is inadequate evidence to be able to give mums to be a safe limit for drinking so the general rule is abstain. However when I was pregnant with dd the recommendation was different.
Obviously it is understandable that some people choose to abstain but for those who have one drink every now and again, I would not consider that a risk or no way I would do it!

Loving your handy work Celtic, v cute!


----------



## twinkletots

CelticNiamh said:


> I just finished a little cardigan for baby, going to start a blue one now I need to get some buttons as well

Is that all done by crochet? Think I might fancy trying that. Are the online tutorials easy to make sense of?


----------



## pola17

I'll check those tutorials, even tho I'd suck at it anyways! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

I've been trying to teach myself crochet from tutorials. The tutorials are easy. It's following a pattern that becomes difficult for me lol !

I've gotten better as I go. I'm making DD a baby blanket for her dollies to start (that way it doesn't matter what it looks like) lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

twinkletots said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> I just finished a little cardigan for baby, going to start a blue one now I need to get some buttons as well
> 
> Is that all done by crochet? Think I might fancy trying that. Are the online tutorials easy to make sense of?Click to expand...

yep here is the link to it youtube.com/watch?v=C91sC5W6FEM&list=SPBBA6AEA274017BBC&index=26



pola17 said:


> I'll check those tutorials, even tho I'd suck at it anyways! :dohh: :haha:

I did as well at the start, start small do some flowers or squares or just learn the stitches then go with a blanket a granny square one is the easiest I think :thumbup:



Crystal5483 said:


> I've been trying to teach myself crochet from tutorials. The tutorials are easy. It's following a pattern that becomes difficult for me lol !
> 
> I've gotten better as I go. I'm making DD a baby blanket for her dollies to start (that way it doesn't matter what it looks like) lol

LOL good Idea, the granny square blannket is very easy :) 

I used to make and sell items but have not being doing much lately, I think I will wait on till baby is older before I do that again :flower: I am hoping I can make loads for my baby before he gets here :happydance:

Here is my two little ones wearing hats and a blanket I made :flower: If I can do it any one can with practice :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1350586016536.jpg
File size: 155.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## twinkletots

Oh my god, they are the cutest! (Kids and hats)

I am definitely going to give a granny square a go. What do you need to get started? Wool and a crochet needle? This is how clueless I am!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

twinkletots said:


> Oh my god, they are the cutest! (Kids and hats)
> 
> I am definitely going to give a granny square a go. What do you need to get started? Wool and a crochet needle? This is how clueless I am!!

yep a ball of wool and a crochet hook G/4 hook is a good one and here is a beginner video to get started https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXag_BTLuQI


----------



## Barhanita

Very nice crocheting work!!

Mac, I chose for myself to abstain. I mean, I know a tiny amount once in a while is most likely fine, but no one can tell for sure. And I am already taking all kinds of nausea medications, having many ultrasounds, not eating properly... Just don't want to add an extra factor in the equation if I don't have to. But I think a glass of orange juice with a drop of wine cannot hurt you!

I am having a really bad cold: very congested, sore throat, sleepiness. Want it to go away so badly!


----------



## Sooz

Personally I always abstain totally too. I work in a job where I am often required to taste alcohol for work but I just get someone else to do it now. I have to admit I even get edgy serving obviously pregnant women. :blush:


----------



## Scottish

wow celtic you are very talented! i love the hats there are gorgeous and something i would buy in a flash if seen in shops !

hope u feel better soon barhanita! :hugs:

I have had a big appetite today wanting to snack all the time! this is the first ive felt like this since i was 6 weeks pregnant lol


----------



## pola17

Celtic... Your LO's are extremely cute and adorable! :cloud9:

Baharnita, get well!!! Sounds like a nasty cold! :wacko:


----------



## mac1979

I had the mimosa, just half of it. I wonder if I just wanted the taste if that makes any sense? I haven't had a drink since August which is when we really started trying. The more you can't have something the more you want it I guess. On the other hand brunch was soooo good. I haven't eaten that well in a long time. I had a very happy tummy.


----------



## lolpants

:thumbup: very nice Celtic!

Lol xx


----------



## JenzyKY

I've not seen fetal alcohol syndrome in the 5 years I've been at the NICU. I see tons of drug babies and I doubt that they are abstaining from alcohol. Why abstain when you do cocaine and drink a case of Mountain Dew a day? I haven't drank anything but I have had no desire to. I barely drank prior.


----------



## readynwilling

hope everyone is well.

Had another busy day. Glad to be home and resting! My DH is putting down the flooring in the playroom we built in the basement, hopefully we can move the toys down there this weekend. I had dinner at a friends house (actually someone I met on Bnb) and she gave me enough clothes for this little guy for the first year of his life LOL


----------



## bella21

mac1979 said:


> I had the mimosa, just half of it. I wonder if I just wanted the taste if that makes any sense? I haven't had a drink since August which is when we really started trying. The more you can't have something the more you want it I guess. On the other hand brunch was soooo good. I haven't eaten that well in a long time. I had a very happy tummy.


i have had the occasional glass of wine. I made sure i was past the 12 week mark before i even thought about it. I found once i drank it i never finished it anyways but it did relax me before bed and i made sure to eat a lot while i drank it


----------



## more babies

Trying to catch up on all the pages I missed over the weekend!

Great bump pictures to everyone who has posted them recently!!

Celtic your kids are gorgeous!!!

I also wouldn't feel comfortable drinking while pregnant. It'd be nice to have a glass of wine once in a while but I personally couldn't do it. I only had a handful of drinks while we were TTC for a year (usually because my period showed up :haha: ) so I wouldn't do it now.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks, they are great kids as well :thumbup:

my blood sugars are very high today, bit worried about them now, I know I need insulin for sure so waiting on my midwife to ring me back this afternoon to see what the plan is! 

How is every one else doing today, any scans :flower:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic I hope your blood sugars will go down. You take care:hugs:

I have my anata


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic I hope your blood sugars will go down. You take care:hugs:

I have my anatomy scan today at 1! Can't wait to find out what were having! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

Tell us what happens, Celtic! :hugs: Hope she rings back soon!


----------



## JenzyKY

Celtic, do you get a lot of extra growth scans?


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck for you scan Jolley! I can't wait to hear what you're having either! :flower:

Hope you're ok, Celtic. Hope your midwife can get back to you ASAP with an action plan. :hugs:

SPD pains getting worse today. It's definitely SPD. Last night I felt like my pelvis was splitting in two. Awful. I don't think I am going to bother seeing a doctor though as last time I went to endless appointments and physio etc, ended up on crutches with a tens machine and it didn't do much. So I figure I just have to get on with it. Funnily enough it's starting at exactly the same time as it did with Doob :dohh:


----------



## Sooz

Celtic I hope you can get something to stabilize your sugars quickly!

Hope your scan went well Jolley.

I hope you manage to get some relief from the SPD angel. One of my friends on here ended up in a wheelchair from hers. :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks Angel :) I will update as soon as I know! Ouch that sounds extremely painful! I'm sorry you have to deal with that:hugs:


----------



## mac1979

Holy crap, I'm a papaya!! Am I really that far? I remember when it seemed so far off. 

I seems I have to do snow removal today, it is about an inch and mainly our sidewalk (the way the snow drifts it leave the majority of the driveway clear). For the record my husband is in Las Vegas by our friend's pool and hot tub.


----------



## pola17

Jolley, can´t wait to hear how you did!!

I´m worried and pissed.. My bosses know I can only stay working if I stay seated... they´re out of town, and we have a client.. we have a very important contract with them, and so they pay us big money monthly, but they have a due date to deliver the invoices, otherwise, we would have to wait another month....
We have a "delivery guy" but he was busy doing paper works, and since it was almost the due time (11am) I took a cab, delivered the invoice, but when I got back to the office, I almost fell and I ended up kicking a step instead of climbing up... eversince, I have cramps non-stop! :cry: I´m so worried!

It worries me that this is going to ruin my trip! I´m so upset, I´m so looking forward seeing my family, I wanna leave now! I´m so tired of working here!


----------



## Sooz

Pola I expect you twinged a nerve or ligament when you braced yourself. Im sure its nothing serious, just put your feet up as soon as you get home.

Limpet is having a right old scrabble in my pelvis this afternoon, movement are really low down and internal. They've kicked my cervix a few times- ow!


----------



## more babies

Good luck Celtic! :hugs:

Pola sorry to hear about your bad day at work! :hugs: Just try to rest when you get home and hopefully you'll feel better then!


----------



## more babies

Had my biweekly ultrasound to check my cervix. Cervix looks good and we are still definitely having a boy! :thumbup: Also just thought I'd share a good picture we got at the scan!
 



Attached Files:







2013-03-25_12-23-08_60.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Jolley, can´t wait to hear how you did!!
> 
> I´m worried and pissed.. My bosses know I can only stay working if I stay seated... they´re out of town, and we have a client.. we have a very important contract with them, and so they pay us big money monthly, but they have a due date to deliver the invoices, otherwise, we would have to wait another month....
> We have a "delivery guy" but he was busy doing paper works, and since it was almost the due time (11am) I took a cab, delivered the invoice, but when I got back to the office, I almost fell and I ended up kicking a step instead of climbing up... eversince, I have cramps non-stop! :cry: I´m so worried!
> 
> It worries me that this is going to ruin my trip! I´m so upset, I´m so looking forward seeing my family, I wanna leave now! I´m so tired of working here!

try not to worry :hugs: I say its muscle and ligament sit down and have a drink of water if it doesn't go give your doc a call but I would say you are ok xx


Jolly can not wait to hear how you get on :flower:

Mac I hope spring hurries up over all this cold weather now and I hope your not clearing snow so not fair your not with your dh relaxing in the pool :) 

well im on my way home from hospital I am now on insulin 4 injections a day but that is ok as long as baby will be ok :)


----------



## pola17

Thanks girls... I laid down at my boss' office couch and the pain got severe. I called my doctor, and his words were "what are you waiting for, rush to the ER!!!", so here I am. 

They're giving me a scan right now.. They want to make sure the placenta hasn't de attached :cry:

So, I'll update you soon.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola I'm sorry about your job and that you fell :( I hope your cramps stop. Maybe you should call your Dr just to be safe


----------



## JolleyGirl86

:hugs:Let us know Pola..hope all is well


----------



## pola17

That's great news, more babies!!


----------



## mac1979

pola17 said:


> Thanks girls... I laid down at my boss' office couch and the pain got severe. I called my doctor, and his words were "what are you waiting for, rush to the ER!!!", so here I am.
> 
> They're giving me a scan right now.. They want to make sure the placenta hasn't de attached :cry:
> 
> So, I'll update you soon.

Sending positive vibes your way!!! Hope everything is good with baby.


----------



## more babies

Oh wow Pola.. Good luck!! I'll be thinking of you!! :hugs: Hopefully everything is alright!


----------



## setarei

Aww pola, I hope you get quick help at the hospital so you don't have to wait around worried for too long.

@celtic, glad your cat made it back, I know how stressful it can be.

@barhanita, congrats on the wedding reception! You looked really cute with your dress and bump.

@morebabies, nice pic. Is baby sucking on his thumb in the pic? I can't quite make it out.

I've got my anatomy scan coming up at 1 PST and very excited. Hoping to stay team yellow but worried that we might accidentally figure it out.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Oh no Pola, I hope all is well. Thinking of you and sending you huge :hugs:

Mac, sorry about the shovelling. Thankfully I haven't had to do that since DH has been away. I did have to do all of the shopping and house cleaning, etc this weekend as I had company and was totally exhausted by last night. I didn't realize how much DH must do around here to help out :haha: He has also been sending me pics that illustrate the beautiful weather and beaches so I feel your pain.

JolleyGirl good luck with your scan, can't wait to hear what you're having :happydance:

Morebabies, that is a beautiful scan pic. Glad all is looking well with the little guy!


----------



## Scottish

Aww pola I really hope everything is good :hugs: 

Good luck with the scans today!

Sooz I have also been feeling a lot of movement today at work very low down as well! But loving it hehe


----------



## lolpants

Pola I hope you are ok - let us know asap!!!

Celtic sorry to hear you have to have so many injections every day :(

Gd luck Jolley and Setarai - hope you have cooperative babies.. I made sure I told my radiologist that we were team yellow, so she'd stay away from the 'private parts' still think I may have seen a flash though!!

More babies I love your pic - is that bubbles from a hiccup by the mouth? I had that at my 18 week scan - so cute!

Mac it does feel like the Men get all the fun hey!? You're not supposed to go in a hot tub when pregnant anyways, if it makes you feel better.. and the heat in Vegas when pregnant would be horrendous ;)

Lol xx


----------



## more babies

setarei said:


> @morebabies, nice pic. Is baby sucking on his thumb in the pic? I can't quite make it out.

Yeah I think so! His hands are always up by his mouth at every scan so I'm guessing that's what he's doing!

Lolpants one of my friends said it looked like he was blowing bubbles too :haha: but from a previous shot she had his hand was up by his mouth.


----------



## pola17

*phew* baby is doing great and happy... Placenta has no signs of hematoma or de attaching! :happydance:
But the best part is that the placenta has moved up and I'm officially with a non lower placenta! :happydance:

They're still trying to figure out what caused the cramps... They think that the scare made my uterus contract (sp?)

I'm happy I won't need bed rest and that my boy is still growing!!! :cloud9:


----------



## CelticNiamh

more babies said:


> setarei said:
> 
> 
> @morebabies, nice pic. Is baby sucking on his thumb in the pic? I can't quite make it out.
> 
> Yeah I think so! His hands are always up by his mouth at every scan so I'm guessing that's what he's doing!
> 
> Lolpants one of my friends said it looked like he was blowing bubbles too :haha: but from a previous shot she had his hand was up by his mouth.Click to expand...


agh such a cute picture and sucking thumb all ready :flower: 

Pola hope your ok now :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

good to hear Pola!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> *phew* baby is doing great and happy... Placenta has no signs of hematoma or de attaching! :happydance:
> But the best part is that the placenta has moved up and I'm officially with a non lower placenta! :happydance:
> 
> They're still trying to figure out what caused the cramps... They think that the scare made my uterus contract (sp?)
> 
> I'm happy I won't need bed rest and that my boy is still growing!!! :cloud9:


Yay on both counts :happydance::happydance: a scare can do that :flower:


----------



## more babies

Great news Pola!!!!


----------



## lolpants

Thats a relief Pola! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yay, so glad to hear that Pola!

Celtic, I meant to wish you well too re your blood sugar. Hope everything sorts itself out!


----------



## mac1979

Woo hoo Pola!!!

I don't know who, but somebody shovelled my sidewalk and driveway. I want to find out who did so I can make cookies or cupcakes or something for them. I love baking and have stopped since I found out I was pregnant so I can eat healthy.


----------



## pola17

Thanks!! But I feel so ashamed I came if all was good! :dohh: I hate being dramatic! :dohh:

But the doctors have told me its better to prevent than regret. They've been so nice to me! :dohh:


----------



## pola17

Mac,

You've got amazing neighbors!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yay for nice neighbours Mac! :happydance:


----------



## setarei

That is a great neighbour mac. Lucky you.

@pola, don't be ashamed. It's better to be safe than sorry and the stress of not knowing wouldn't have been good for you.


----------



## Scottish

Great neighbours mac! How kind of them :)

Am so happy everything is great with baby pola! What a relief :)


----------



## more babies

pola17 said:


> Thanks!! But I feel so ashamed I came if all was good! :dohh: I hate being dramatic! :dohh:
> 
> But the doctors have told me its better to prevent than regret. They've been so nice to me! :dohh:

That's how I felt the time I went to the ER after falling but unlike you I actually felt fine but they said I had to go get checked. But better to be safe then sorry especially since you were in so much pain!


----------



## bella21

oh yay pola so glad little bubs is okay!!!

jolly can't wait to hear your update!!!!

My anatomy scan is in 1 week!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: 

I have to get blood drawn sometime tomorrow for the 2nd sequential screening. ugh i hate getting pricked!!

are a lot of you girls still waiting to feel baby from the outside? every time i feel s/he i put my hand there to see if i can feel it but never can :(


----------



## pola17

Thanks girls!!! :)

Bella, 1 more week? Time will fly! Today DH felt for the first time movements from the outside. During the scan I realized I've been feeling baby for a week already! I asked the tech I felt something in an specific place, she said "well yes, his feet are there and can you see he's kicking?" she placed her hand and she said she could actually feel from the outside, DH immediately placed his hand and felt it. 

So that poking in my pelvic area was him all the time :cloud9:


----------



## JenzyKY

Bella, push down a wee bit where you feel the movement. That's how I felt outside the first time. 

My baby is currently dancing to music. Haha. 

Pola, happy everything is ok. Don't feel bad. It sucks that not everyone has a OB triage to go to instead of the nasty ER though. The ER is full of nasties!


----------



## more babies

Here once you get to 20 weeks they send you up to the maternity ward to be checked but anything else before that you have to go to the ER.

I'm sure we could feel him from the outside but every time we put our hands there he stops moving! :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

great we are all starting to feel movement, I >3 this bit so much I am feeling kicks and what feels like baby dancing in there :haha:

first insulin injection done, I will have to be extra strict on meals and snacks now


----------



## bella21

thanks for the advice jenzy ill try that :thumbup:


----------



## Sooz

So glad all is well Pola! We have the same here as morebabies, after 20 weeks you're triaged through the maternity department which means you normally end up at the maternal/fetal assessment unit. I had to go there with DD at 27 weeks for reduced movements and monitoring.

Morebabies that is a gorgeous scan picture! It is so clear and detailed, I can't believe you can even see the little ribs. :cloud9:

Glad you got your insulin sorted Celtic.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> So glad all is well Pola! We have the same here as morebabies, after 20 weeks you're triaged through the maternity department which means you normally end up at the maternal/fetal assessment unit. I had to go there with DD at 27 weeks for reduced movements and monitoring.
> 
> Morebabies that is a gorgeous scan picture! It is so clear and detailed, I can't believe you can even see the little ribs. :cloud9:
> 
> Glad you got your insulin sorted Celtic.

Thanks I am happy my numbers after eating is a nice 6.6 and not over 10 like earlier :happydance:

Jolly lookin g forward to your update on scan :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad that things are looking better for you Celtic!

Pola, don't feel silly. Better safe than sorry for sure and now you can enjoy your vacation knowing all is alright with baby. I would have done the same thing for sure!

I have just started feeling Baby E move and it is amazing. :cloud9: Such an incredible feeling! I don't think you would be able to feel it on the outside yet though...


----------



## pola17

We don't have those maternity sections in Ecuador! We do have a maternity hospital, but it's a public hospital, and that equals a lot of paper works and burocracy! :haha:

I went to a private clinic... You enter by emergency and if they decide you should stay, then they get you a room! It's amazing how things can be very different on each country!!! :)


----------



## lolpants

My OH not been able to feel movements on outside yet - hoping he will soon - but he won't press down as worried he'll hurt the baby!

Nice of your neighbours to help you out Mac :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola so glad all is good:hugs:

Just got done at the Dr. Baby looks great and is measuring right on! We are team :pink:!!! So excited!!! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Angelmarie

Woot! So happy for you Jolley! did you get a picture?

Very pleased things are ok, Pola!:hugs:

That is an adorable picture, Morebabies!!! :cloud9:

I'm not keen on being booted in this cervix- and it happens a lot! Both DP and S1 have felt baby from outside now but DS2 isn't patient enough at the minute :haha:


----------



## mac1979

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Pola so glad all is good:hugs:
> 
> Just got done at the Dr. Baby looks great and is measuring right on! We are team :pink:!!! So excited!!! :happydance::cloud9:

Yeah for team pink!!

It looks like the teams are even again!


----------



## Sooz

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Pola so glad all is good:hugs:
> 
> Just got done at the Dr. Baby looks great and is measuring right on! We are team :pink:!!! So excited!!! :happydance::cloud9:

Congrats on your little girl :cloud9:


----------



## pola17

Yaaaaaaay Jolley!!! Congrats on the baby girl!!!! :happydance: :cloud9:

My boy kicked when I read this... I guess he's excited on all the pretty girls who are going to be born! :haha:


----------



## Scottish

Congrats on your girl jolley!! :)

I haven't felt movement but I never catch it in time, he is a wee rascal and stops when I touch lol today he was moving a lot at work it was so fab but I am sure it's not long till I wi feel outside kicks as they are getting stronger each day! 

Pola has the cramps stopped now? Xx


----------



## more babies

Congrats on the girl Jolley!!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks everyone! We are so thrilled! I have a pic and they also gave us a DVD which was cool. I will have to post a pic when I get home and can get on a computer


----------



## lolpants

Congrats Jolley :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Yes, Scottish!!! At moments I think it was all mental, but the emergency doctor thinks the fall itself should have given me some cramps... He said some rest should help it, and he was right! :thumbup:

After I was discharged, DH took me out for late lunch... We were starving!!! He saw my teeth and said they were yellow! :( he called the dentist and she could see us today. 
I went and she confirmed my concern: pregnancy gingivitis!! I got a dental cleaning (sp?), after some bleeding I now have white teeth again!
She found me 3 caries, and we're getting them treated in 2 weeks when I return from my trip!
I'm surprised I didn't gag! :thumbup:


----------



## setarei

Had my anatomy scan. They only booked me for 45 minutes instead of 1.5 hours so the doctor wasn't happy that she was so rushed. I nearly fainted about 5 times throughout the scan and she had to keep stopping so that I could lie on my side for a bit and get more blood to flow to my brain. She wasn't able to get all the measurements because the babes weren't cooperating, I kept fainting and there wasn't much time. The ones she got were all good though so yay. 

The one bad piece of news is that Baby A only has one umbilical artery. Luckily it hasn't caused any kidney/heart issues so we'll just have to keep an eye out to make sure that baby A doesn't fall behind on size. Baby A also has a short femur based on the crown but it's the right size based on the foot so she said it's probably ok. I'm not too worried because I was expecting something to be off but I still hoped I'd get an all clear.


----------



## pola17

:hugs: uh oh!!! Sorry for the fainting!!! :( 
And I'm sure baby A is all good as well!!! :cloud9:

Did you get scan pics?? :cloud9:


----------



## setarei

I got one pic of each baby but they weren't in a photogenic mood so the pics don't let you see much. I have my next scan in 3 weeks so I'll hopefully get more then.


----------



## bella21

sorry about the fainting setarei! hopefully in 3 weeks all looks good with baby A and they both cooperate a little more!!

yayy congrats on your little girl jolley!!!!

I spoke to soon...Was laying down earlier and playing on my laptop and baby started kicking....pressed down a bit and sure enough i felt my hand get kicked!! :happydance: s/he did it all night long!! i was so happy!!


----------



## mac1979

Has anybody else been experiencing heartburn? Mine kind of hit me last night and I have gotten it today whenever I ate. It isn't bad, but I have never had it before, so it is more annoying than anything.


----------



## pola17

*raises hand* me!!! 
I'm trying to not lay down after eating... But I know there's tums for it that are pregnancy friendly.... As soon as I'll land in the US, I'll buy some! :haha:


----------



## JenzyKY

bella21 said:


> sorry about the fainting setarei! hopefully in 3 weeks all looks good with baby A and they both cooperate a little more!!
> 
> yayy congrats on your little girl jolley!!!!
> 
> I spoke to soon...Was laying down earlier and playing on my laptop and baby started kicking....pressed down a bit and sure enough i felt my hand get kicked!! :happydance: s/he did it all night long!! i was so happy!!


Yay!! I'm glad you could feel!!


----------



## bella21

me too jenzy!!!!

mac i just started getting it too! i think its acid reflux though...i dunno I've never had any of that stuff so it is really annoying! tums worked great for a few hours then it just came back again


----------



## setarei

I've been having terrible heartburn lately too and it gets worse at night. I've been making sure to sleep slightly sitting up which helps but doesn't remove it completely.


----------



## Scottish

thats great you felt movement bella! its amazing

Setarei - i am sorry your scan didnt go as well as you hoped and i hope you are feeling better now! never mind roll on 3 weeks until the next one hey!

mac yes i have been getting heartburn! i use gaviscon (peptac liquid) and it really works within 1 minute and you dont have a maximum dose you can take so i just drink from the bottle lol

heartburn is supposed to mean baby has lots of hair! which was very true for my DD as i had it terrible with her in 3rd tri, she had a lot of hair hehe


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> Has anybody else been experiencing heartburn? Mine kind of hit me last night and I have gotten it today whenever I ate. It isn't bad, but I have never had it before, so it is more annoying than anything.

Yes me!! I have had it on and off for a couple of weeks now! Expect it to stick around till baby comes I swear by gaviscon towards the end I just carry the bottle with me.


setarei will you have another scan now to get the measurements needed, glad all is looking good though :thumbup:


----------



## Crystal5483

Mac and ladies suffering from HB/Reflux - mine got really bad and tums wouldn't touch it. I asked my doctor about it an she recommended Zantac - I get the mint ones. You just swallow them. A couple other friends have been on it as we'll during pregnancy - it world wonders and lasts 12 hours!


----------



## lolpants

Setarai - sorry to hear you felt ill during scan and that you have a worry with baby A, Hopefully in 3 weeks you'll have a better experience :hugs:

Mac I haven't had it , yet! 1st thing I bought was gaviscon as had it so bad last time!! Just kinda waiting for it to hit!!

I've got scan 5 later! hopefully baby will cooperate this time !! Have work straight after so will post pic/update tonight 

Lol xx


----------



## more babies

Yes!! I've had horrible acid reflux off an on. Its not all the time but when it happens its terrible! Tums haven't been helping either.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yay, big congrats on the little girl Jolley!

Yep, I am getting heartburn too but it only seems to happen if I eat things with a tomato based sauce or spicier foods so I just try and avoid those...


----------



## more babies

Me too Mrs. Eddie with the tomato sauses!


----------



## twinkletots

I have had heartburn since early on. The only thing that helps is gaviscon and I am going through a lot of it. Shame it tastes so revolting, I would liken the liquid to aniseed flavoured snot!


----------



## onebumpplease

I've been getting heartburn too, sometimes its a hot drink that brings it on!


----------



## Angelmarie

Random question- does anyone know if you can use the birthing pool if you have previously had a section?


----------



## readynwilling

im not sure angel, but i would imagine you could at least labour in the pool if they say no to water birth.


----------



## lolpants

just a quick update via work - baby was still very stubborn!! They had me running up and down stairs, jumping, on all fours etc.. still wouldn't budge!! Had to have internal in the end!! Baby all fine which is main thing!

Can't believe I won't see them till their birthday now!! :cry:

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

It depends on the reason you had it I think Angel but if everything else is progressing normally and you've had an uneventful pregnancy you can try for a water VBAC.


----------



## setarei

@celtic, I had another scan scheduled for 3 weeks from now before this one so they'll double check all the measurements then.


----------



## onebumpplease

Good news baby is all ok LOLpants. Such a long time to not see her! My wee girl has def. moved as I feel her higher and my bump shape has changed. Although with 2 weeks till my re-scan who knows whether she'll be in a better position by then!


----------



## lolpants

I think I just have the most stubborn baby on the planet!! (or lazy??! ;) ) Hopefully your girly will play ball in 2 weeks onebump!

Angel - I would love to try a water birth but with my high BMI I'm consultant led, and they don't have the baths there :(

Lol xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Lol glad baby is doing good:thumbup:

Anyone else ready for it to be August already?? I'm feeling impatient haha:haha:


----------



## readynwilling

im very very ready for August... actually im ready for mid july as i will take a couple weeks holidays from work before my due date.


----------



## bella21

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Lol glad baby is doing good:thumbup:
> 
> Anyone else ready for it to be August already?? I'm feeling impatient haha:haha:


ME ME ME!


had my bloods drawn today for the 2nd part of screening...my arm hurts now :growl mad:

on a good note it feels like spring outside!!! yayy!! can't wait to wear cute summer dresses and flip flops!!!!

lol sorry baby didn't cooperate again but at least baby is good ! :)


----------



## lolpants

I'm nowhere near ready for it to be August yet!! Still got so much to do and buy!! (still not bought anything)

Once I have everything, then it can be August ;)

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

I'm not ready as well! :haha: but totally looking forward on meeting my handsome little boy! :cloud9:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha I haven't bought a single thing except for some baby booties! I was waiting to find out what we were having! Now I better get shopping haha


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Oooo, ME! I'm wayyy too excited for August to get here!! Then I can find out if my baby is a boy or a girl lol. I can't wait to meet them. I had a dream that I had a BIG boy with lots of dark hair. DH & I were both pretty bald, and were 7 lbs and some ounces so I'm not sure if that will really be the case lol. Only time will tell though!


----------



## Sooz

Nah not me, Im happy enjoying this pregnancy now Im starting to feel better and really cherishing every little movement. I was so sad thinking Id never experience it again so promised myself I wouldn't wish it away. 

Time is going so fast anyway, as if its almost April already!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Interesting re heart burn and tomato sauce Morebabies. I ate some pre-made stuff (normally make my own) so thought that might have been the reason but have since tried the homemade too and still results in heartburn :growlmad: 

Sorry baby wouldn't co-operate Lolpants but glad to hear all is well! I too have mixed emotions about my next scan. Can't wait to see Baby E again and find out what we're having (hopefully) but I know it will likely be the last time that I will see Baby before they are born and that also makes me a bit sad...

Part of me is super excited for August, another part of me is dreading this summer altogether as we have so many things going on; it is going to be insane. I kind of wish I could fast forward to mid September so Baby will already be here, the craziness of summer will have subsided and the birth will have already taken place, (which I am pretty nervous about TBH).


----------



## Dragonfly

My scan next week and I am scared as my baby barely moves and I worry something maybe wrong. I worry more as one of us has the cystic fibroses gene and where told one in 3 children to a parent with the gene would be effected, so this is our third. Then again its 20 % chance. Thats been bothering me. So the lack of movement scares me. Maybe why I havnt been so chatty about pregnancy :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> My scan next week and I am scared as my baby barely moves and I worry something maybe wrong. I worry more as one of us has the cystic fibroses gene and where told one in 3 children to a parent with the gene would be effected, so this is our third. Then again its 20 % chance. Thats been bothering me. So the lack of movement scares me. Maybe why I havnt been so chatty about pregnancy :(

I was wondering how you were :flower: try not to worry, baby could be moving loads and your just not feeling it yet!! On my last baby at 22 weeks my 5th baby that is ! When I was having a scan we could see my DS move and I could not feel it at all:hugs:

I felt the odd movement but it was a few weeks more before it was loads of movements do you know were the placenta is


----------



## Dragonfly

Last two kicked the crap out of me from early in. So its real different this time and symptomless. Trying not to worry and thats why I hope it does fly.


----------



## Barhanita

.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: dragonfly. I would be worried as well about 1 in 3 if this is your third, but each baby has its own 33% odds so im sure all will be ok!! Im guessing they can diagnose that at your scan. I will keep positive thoughts for you!!


----------



## setarei

@dragonfly, I know it's hard not to worry but there's so many explanations for why you might not be feeling this baby as much (anterior placenta, baby positioned differently, you might have some extra padding that's masking the kicks, ...). Will this be your first ultrasound with this baby?


----------



## lolpants

As setarai said could be many reasons why you don't feel much yet.. 

Mine is in fits and spurts and can go ages with no movement.

Or maybe its a girl and that is why so different this time?

Lol xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Hey guys,

Here is a link to my gender reveal results in my journal on p.87, check it out!!! DH & I are super excited and so happy!!! :happydance::happydance:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ears-lttc-pg-87-gender-reveal-results-87.html


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats wannabe!!!!


----------



## bella21

congrats wannabe!!!!!!

i can't believe were still even on number of boys and girls!!! :happydance:


----------



## mac1979

Congrats Wannabe!!

So weird how we are even between boys and girls!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Dragonfly, :hugs: That would be scary, but like you said it's a 20% chance so its more likely that everything will be okay.

Congratulations wannabe!!


----------



## Beemama321

Congratulations Wannabe!! :happydance::happydance:

My baby A is the girl too and is always super active on ultrasound. Baby B is my boy too and he took longer to make him move and measure. How exciting!!!!


----------



## mac1979

Trying so hard to stay awake tonight. My husband's flight was supposed to get in at 11:15, it was delayed and now it gets in at midnight. Way past my bedtime.


----------



## pola17

Congrats, wannabe!!!

Mac, hope your hubby lands soon so you can have a good night!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Congrats wannabe!! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

wana be huge congrats one of each amazing :) hope your cervix behaves for you be very careful I would lean towards putting your feet up as much as you can just in case there is a brill thread here for any one worried about it ill post the link for you xx

mac hope DH is home and your sleeping now


----------



## lolpants

aww wow! Congrats Wannabe!! 

So we're still even stevens, and we have 2 lots of mixed sex twins :happydance: Setarai - be crazy if you're the same too!

Hope your Husband got you a nice gift from his vacation Mac!

Lol xx


----------



## JenzyKY

Congrats Wannabe! Definitely be on them with your cervix. Put your feet up!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Wanabe here is that thread https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...clage-threatened-labour-921.html#post26195541

:thumbup:


----------



## more babies

Congrats wannabe on having one of each!!! How exciting!!


----------



## Angelmarie

Yay! For boy/girl twins! Congrats, Wannabe!

Hope the cervix issue doesn't cause too many problems :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

My pics from scan yesterday...




Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Lovely pics, Lol! 

I'm sticking with my boy guess. :winkwink:


----------



## Dragonfly

setarei said:


> @dragonfly, I know it's hard not to worry but there's so many explanations for why you might not be feeling this baby as much (anterior placenta, baby positioned differently, you might have some extra padding that's masking the kicks, ...). Will this be your first ultrasound with this baby?

no second scan. I can feel movement just not a lot. I normally am nervous before scans anyway, I dont like that anticipation.


----------



## Scottish

Congrats wannabe! That's amazing you are getting one of each :) perfect xxx


----------



## mac1979

@lolpants, he didn't get me anything but he took his friend's wife to the outlet stores so she could give him guidance in making his first ever baby purchase. Whenever his friends had kids in the past he would give his mom or girlfriend at the time money to go out (without him) and get the gift. So the little onsie and baby's first rash guard (jiu jitsu thing) are the only baby purchase he himself ever made. He was so proud of himself, it was so cute.


----------



## pola17

lolpants, so so adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## Angelmarie

Does anybody else have inexplicable 'down' days?! I'm having an awful one today- I feel thoroughly depressed but can't for the life ofme work out why?!?! 

Hormones I guess?


----------



## mac1979

Happens to me sometimes. Do you have a place to work out at? Maybe go for a walk. Or buy a cute pair of shoes (it can sometimes work)???? Laugh at the silly post from the girl on BnB????


----------



## pola17

lol, Angel... I literally had a hormonal meltdown yesterday! :hugs: Chocolate worked for me! :thumbup:


----------



## setarei

That's great wannabe! One of each would be nice since these twin will be our only kids probably. DH thinks he might have seen something between baby A's legs but he's not sure that it wasn't the cord. The doc had us look away when the gender was visible and it took all I had not to peek!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I do have days like that...I actually feel like that today. And I feel crampy and my back hurts. Anyone else feeling crampy/achy?


----------



## lolpants

Aww Mac that is sweet :)

:hugs: Angel - I have had a few bouts of that .. mine isn't just for a day - I get a few days of it and then a few weeks of being ok

Setarei I admire you for staying team yellow with 2 on the way! I have found it hard resisiting knowing 'cos I'd love to buy and plan for the 1!!

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

JolleyGirl86 said:


> I do have days like that...I actually feel like that today. And I feel crampy and my back hurts. Anyone else feeling crampy/achy?

I do - but only 'cos they beat me up at my repeat scan yesterday!!

Hope you feel better soon 

Lol xx


----------



## setarei

@dragonfly, how far along were you at your first scan? I ask this because there are certain markers that can be present when the child has cystic fibrosis so if you didn't have them then there's a good chance that you're in the clear.

@mac, that is very cute of your DH. Sounds like he's getting excited.

@lolpants, staying team yellow isn't easy with the number of ultrasounds I'm getting since it really makes me want to know. Their room is pretty sex neutral and I have loads of clothes from my sister from her boy and girls so I'm good with either sex so there's no reason to find out (besides curiosity). I'd rather have the surprise since I don't have to worry about buying any specific items. Still when it's right there in front of me and the doc knows when I don't, ....


----------



## Barhanita

wannabe, congrats on one of each!

I am still getting over a cold.


----------



## Sooz

I find someone else knowing really hard too! Also having a repeat scan takes so much more resolve to say no again, but we have most of our clothes now so again, no reason to cave except curiosity! My friend expecting twins is team yellow too.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

When did you all start to feel consistent movement? I still am not sure if what I have felt before was baby, but last night when I was falling asleep it felt like bubbles a few inches below my belly button so I'm assuming that was baby. When should I start feeling it consistently where I know that it's definitely baby?


----------



## setarei

@rocknroll, I started feeling the same bubbles you're feeling about a month ago and about 1.5 weeks ago is when I started feeling actual movement. That being said, there's much less room when there's two babies so that's probably why I felt them so early. I've heard of some people not feeling the baby until the third trimester (and some not at all). It all seems to depend on you/the baby so it's hard to say when you should start feeling it.


----------



## lolpants

Rock nroll - I was 21 weeks with my 1st and about 8 weeks with his one - not consistent still now, and will never really be - they have rest periods where you won't feel anything, that is when people panic! Normally a fizzy drink or activity wakes them up!

Team yellow is fun :) But it is tempting when I see the gender specific clothing!

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Get well soon, Baharnita!!! :flower:


----------



## readynwilling

i couldn't do team yellow :haha: just me tho! Kuddos to those that do! My sister did and i told her she was nuts :rofl: she said there are so few suprises in life! I told her just wait and see all the suprises waiting for you after you have a baby :haha:


----------



## onebumpplease

I would love to try team yellow once. As far as the surprise element, I still got the surprise, just 23 weeks before she was born. Still I do like the idea of it, but didn't want gender disappointment on the day of birth so made the decision to find out :thumbup:


----------



## Sooz

It definitely helps having no preference this time, I wanted to find out first time round as I did really want a girl. Unfortunately DH still wants his boy so am hoping now he knows how much he loves DD another girl wouldn't be a disappointment after the excitement of birth.

Oh and the movement thing, frequently from around 19 weeks I would say this time, although first felt baby at 14 weeks. They're pretty firm now TBH, I could even feel a limb being dragged across the other day....those that have had babies before will know what I mean, when you can feel actual solid boney limb formation under there.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I'm with you Ready, way too impatient to be team yellow, though I too really respect those who can do it!

Congrats Wannabe on the boy and girl!

RocknRoll, movement just started happening for me about a week ago. Not always consistent (ie not every hour or anything) but feel it more when I am sitting down or resting.

Mac, glad that your DH is back from his trip. Mine comes home tomorrow and I can't wait!!!!


----------



## mac1979

No way could I ever be team yellow. I am horrible with surprises, you should see me at Christmas, I am always trying to peak at presents. Now for baby boy we aren't doing a Facebook announcement. Family will know that it is a boy, but everybody else will have to wait until I push him out.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the Congrats girls!!! :flower: I really appreciate it!!:thumbup:


https://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy253/blue-nightingale/Thank%20you%20gifs/840275bkb2qbejdr.gif



Beemama321 said:


> Congratulations Wannabe!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> My baby A is the girl too and is always super active on ultrasound. Baby B is my boy too and he took longer to make him move and measure. How exciting!!!!

Thanks for the congrats wishes!! :flower: Congrats to you two on your boy and girl twins!! :thumbup:

How funny that our Baby A and Baby B are both the same genders and your boy is always chilling out in there like mine. LOL. :haha: I have a feeling that our baby girls are going to be more hyper than our boys once they arrive. LOL!!!:haha: My girl was active for the entire 1 and a half hours the ultrasound was going on. LOL!!! :winkwink:



CelticNiamh said:


> wana be huge congrats one of each amazing :) hope your cervix behaves for you be very careful I would lean towards putting your feet up as much as you can just in case there is a brill thread here for any one worried about it ill post the link for you xx
> 
> mac hope DH is home and your sleeping now

Thanks for the congrats wishes and for the well wishes!! :flower::hugs: I am definatly going to take it easy for the rest of my pregnancy and make sure I take my vaginal progesterone every night. Hopefully that combination of things is going to be enough to maintain or improve my cervix. :thumbup: Please keep your fingers crossed that everything will be okay. 



CelticNiamh said:


> Wanabe here is that thread https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...clage-threatened-labour-921.html#post26195541
> 
> :thumbup:

Thank you so much for recommending that thread. :hugs: I just added it to my threads and I will definatly jump on it later. I was feeling really scared about the thin cervix so it will be really nice to have other ladies to talk to about it and to share experiences with. :thumbup:



setarei said:


> That's great wannabe! One of each would be nice since these twin will be our only kids probably. DH thinks he might have seen something between baby A's legs but he's not sure that it wasn't the cord. The doc had us look away when the gender was visible and it took all I had not to peek!

Thanks hun!! Wow, I give you credit for being able to wait until the birth to find out the genders. I don't have the patience and I was so anxious and I couldn't wait to find out yesterday!! :haha::blush: There is a good chance that this will be my only pregnancy also because of how hard it has been on me, and since we are having one of each we both may be content with just the two babies. Although if it was 2 boys or 2 girls there is a good chance we might try again for the other gender.


----------



## wannabeprego

lolpants said:


> My pics from scan yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 589133
> 
> View attachment 589131
> 
> 
> Lol xx

Beautiful scan pics hun!! Your baby is super cute!!! :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## lolpants

I found out gender with my 1st, and agree was still a surprise, just at 20 weeks instead of 40. Just wanted to experience the whole 'its a ...' in the delivery suite this time :)

Just watched OBEM, been in floods of tears, makes me so grateful that baby is healthy!

Lol xx


----------



## onebumpplease

It was a tough episode to watch. They seem to have coped so well, hope they get to have a family to tell all about their big brother!


----------



## Angelmarie

I was just going to ask on here if any odd had watched OBEM... I have just started watching it on +1 and I am in two minds about whether I can handle it?!?!?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Wanabe one of the girls carried her twins with a short cervix :flower:

I just saw comments on facebook about people saying it was so sad, I had forgotten all about watching it! I am glad I did now, I would have been so upset think I may wait and watch after I have my big scan and know baby is ok I think I would worry my self sick other wise so brave of them to share thier story :cry:


----------



## Sooz

I decided to watch it because I've had my 20 week scan and as far as they could tell all was OK (until we go back next week). I think if I'd been earlier on I would have given it a miss, the parents were so amazing, so much dignity and just a unbelievably wonderful outlook on everything but I literally sobbed my eyes out. :cry:


----------



## lolpants

Even knowing my baby is ok, I wouldn't of watched it if I'd known tbh.. I honestly thought that they wouldn't show it if the baby didn't make it :cry:

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

just had a great prenantal chiropractic appointment. I wish I had of figured out better child care so I hadn't had to take J with me :haha: and I booked a massage for April 3rd, and another chiro apt for april 15th. hurts a little in the moment, but so much better after. Im hoping to get some sleep tonight instead of the tossing and turning! and waking up with sore hips :(


----------



## mac1979

So sad right now. Found out the wife of a gym friend lost her baby. She was only a couple of weeks ahead of me. Now I am frightened again.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: mac - it is scary... and you know what even when you have a healthy baby, the worry doesn't go away. BUT its very very rare. Take comfort in that.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Mac that is so sad and scary :( do they know why she lost the baby? I feel like I can't totally relax till my baby is in my arms, especially with my condition


----------



## pola17

:hugs: sorry about your friend, Mac!
Be positive everything's gonna be alright! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

I'm so tired...
Today I quit my job... I realized I've been many times on bed rest, and things need to be done at the office!
Also, I've been very tired and stressed and I need to relax during this pregnancy. 

Spent all day buying gifts for my family... Tomorrow I'll work until 4pm, then I'll go to the beauty salon to get bangs again, then shower, and off to the airport... My bags are ready, and my legs and lower back are killing me! *phew*

I'll just take a nice shower and ask DH for a massage! :thumbup:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola hope you can get some rest and relaxation soon on your trip:hugs:


----------



## pola17

Thank you!! I'm so looking forward to see my family and enjoy sunny Florida!!! :)
On Saturday my sis planned a baby shower! I'm so excited!!!
Let the baby shopping begin!!! :happydance:


----------



## mac1979

pola17 said:


> I'm so tired...
> Today I quit my job... I realized I've been many times on bed rest, and things need to be done at the office!
> Also, I've been very tired and stressed and I need to relax during this pregnancy.
> 
> Spent all day buying gifts for my family... Tomorrow I'll work until 4pm, then I'll go to the beauty salon to get bangs again, then shower, and off to the airport... My bags are ready, and my legs and lower back are killing me! *phew*
> 
> I'll just take a nice shower and ask DH for a massage! :thumbup:

Ironically enough I am considering bangs cut again. Have fun in Florida, I loved it when I was there in October.


----------



## pola17

Thanks!! I was letting my bangs grow, but I feel like my hair is boring :haha:


----------



## bella21

well i thought i managed to escape getting a cold but sure enough started getting sick yesterday and todays been even worse :( bought the wrong robitussin yesterday...luckily i looked it up before i took it. went back tonight to get the original kind! did take some benadryl last night before bed which knocked me out....i only got up to pee ONCE! lol. hoping this goes away soon though :(


----------



## lolpants

Mac, I think every pregnant lady feels the same - you see all these bad stories and it makes you worry. It is rare though ... _'if a live, appropriately grown fetus is present at 8 weeks gestation, the fetal loss rate (miscarriage) over the next 20 weeks (up to 28 weeks) is about 3 percent.'_ .. 

Pola, good luck for your trip tomorrow! and good on you, for doing what felt right with work :thumbup:

Get well soon Bella! :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

just realised when I actually read the info they gave me for my next scan it isnt the scan you all get its just to check to see how many babies you are having and normal structural scan, no testing for anything. And explains about no gender policy. Everything is so different here.


----------



## more babies

If I were to have another baby I could see trying to stay team yellow now that we are getting our boy this time around and we already have our girls. That being said I don't know that I'd have more after this one. :haha:

Its so sad to hear about ladies having losses, esp so far into their pregnancies. I feel like despite the percentages you can't help but worry about it a little bit when you hear something like that. I started having contractions at 6 months with DD2 so I feel like that's just looming over me and I'll probably be very paranoid from that point on. I've been trying to take it easy this whole pregnancy to avoid that happening again but sometimes there's nothing you can do.

Pola good for you with quitting your job! You definitely need to take care of you and your little man!! And soon you'll be in Florida.. so exciting!!!


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm just ready to be viable and by that I mean at least 24 weeks. Yes, 23 week babies can make it but its a crazy struggle.


----------



## Dragonfly

My partner was born at 29 weeks 32 years ago.


----------



## JenzyKY

Wow, impressive! 29 week babies now have a fabulous survival rate. 24 weeks is around 50%.


----------



## pola17

Thanks, lolpants!!! :happydance:

And angel.... Get well soon! :flower:


----------



## pola17

Thank you, more babies!!! :happydance:

And jenzy, yay for viability!! :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

have a fantastic trip Pola! i hope you have some sort of internet access so you can let us know how the shower was and what you have been buying!


----------



## pola17

Thanks, ready!! I'll stay at my parent's so I'll definitely will have Internet access!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

Not to bad looking for a premie to. 
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8226/8589913165_90dc306fde_m.jpg
Darren by Dragonfly_Photography, Anneke Temmink, on Flickr
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8384/8591015078_aeaf68f5f4_m.jpg
Darren by Dragonfly_Photography, Anneke Temmink, on Flickr


----------



## readynwilling

nope dragonfly - no to shabby at all :winkwink:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> just realised when I actually read the info they gave me for my next scan it isnt the scan you all get its just to check to see how many babies you are having and normal structural scan, no testing for anything. And explains about no gender policy. Everything is so different here.

I am only noticing youre in Northern Ireland how slow am I :haha: I am not too far from you down in Carlow :thumbup: are you only getting a dating scan now, they left that very late didnt they will you get another scan to check baby over esp if your concerned !!! I hope so!! And they wont tell you gender :dohh:


Pola you got to do what is best for you and baby and stress is very very bad so think you made the right choice there!! You have a great trip and I want to see loads of pictures please :flower:

Mac that is so sad :hugs: but like ready and LOLpants said it is very rare thankfully :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Nope no scans inbetween which was weird as last two I had ok pregs and I had more scans. I think they changed policy on that. I rather it that way as I find it stressful scans. I am ok if I find out baby is fine but the anticipation kills me. 

I am in co down, right on the border so I am looking at the south of Ireland where I am.


----------



## Scottish

Have a fabulous trip pola! You don't know how jealous I am right now that you are going to Florida! My work mate is also going on Sunday (from scotland) for 2weeks to go to the parks and I wish I could go in his suitcase lol! Enjoy baby shower!

I also watched obem last night and it was so touching but I try not to let it worry me cause if it did I would be a mess! Feel so sorry for the parents though but they were very brave xx


----------



## onebumpplease

I have to admit being worried sick today. Hardly felt baby and when I have its been very soft! Please let her be ok. I am ready to be her mum. I have so much love ready and she's scared me today!


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: onebump. Somedays baby sleeps more. have you tried a sugary snack or drink?

Anyone else in name hell? I have one i want, DH doesn't like... suggested like 15 others that are OK.. but not what i want, but he doesn't even seem to like those :dohh: picking J's name was SO EASY :(


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Have a good trip Pola!

Onebump, I understand about the worrying! Im sure you've got just a sleepy baby :hugs:

Picking out names was so easy for DH & I. I chose the girl name and he loves it and he chose the boy name and I love it. So unfortunately, no didn't go through hell for it ready hehe, sorry!


----------



## Barhanita

Onebump: I am the same. Yesterday and today she doesn't move much. It's scary, but I think it's too early to have strong consistent movements. But I understand you and I am very scared for my little girl. I wish she was kicking and punching me all the time.

Pola: have a great trip and well done on quitting your job. I will have to work a lot April-June, but then I will try taking it easy.

I look absolutely ridiculous. Terribly horrible. I have no maternity sense of style :-( And no time to get and match nice clothes.


----------



## Barhanita

My DH picked a name for a boy that I didn't really love. He told me that if I agree to that name, and it's a girl, I can name her any name I want. Well, it's a girl, and we are having baby Lena. I am very happy with this name, I wanted to name my daughter Lena since I was about 8 years old.

But now I promised that we'll name our boy, if we ever have one, Levy.


----------



## readynwilling

See i had picked out the name Jayden for a boy with my first. Was sure i was gonna have a boy (was secretly hoping for a girl tho) and when i was told girl i was stunned. BUT i had been calling baby Jayden for several weeks... i couldn't imagine her with any other name... So i changed up the spelling and approached DH about the idea. Suprisingly enough he said he liked it! So it was DONE... 

I like Jackson for this one. When i saw his profile US picture i was even more sure. I just FEEL its his name. However DH doesn't like it. And because im stuck on it (while i am TRYING) i am having trouble coming up with anything i like as much.


----------



## setarei

Unlike most of you, we had no trouble coming up with boy names. It's the girl's names that we can't seem to agree on! The closest we've come is me liking Kara and him Cora which are so close you'd think one of us would cave but nope :dohh:. We had the 2 boy names and a girl name picked out by about week 8 but still don't have the final girl name. I'm starting to think we won't have one until after they're born and since we don't have one it will for sure be 2 girls.


----------



## pola17

ready, Im having trouble picking a name! :haha: DH and I agreed on Arthur, but since MIL moans everytime we tell her, he starts hesitating!! :dohh:

onebump, I´m sure your baby is just fine... I guess at this point of our pregnancies it must be normal to not feel them for a while! :hugs:

Baharnita: Rocking that bump!!!

Scottish: Lol, don´t be jealous... I´ll write here everytime we´ll get a thunder storm! :rofl: We call Florida the world´s thunder capitol!! :dohh: I still refer FL as my home as I lived there for so long! I´m way too excited!

And Thank you, girls!! As my parents miss some many things we have in Ecuador, my luggage is all full of food! :rofl: mostly desserts, cookies and chocolates! :rofl: People say you can´t find these things in the US!!!
I contacted my friends from the airline I´m flying and that I used to work for: LAN. They moved me to the first row! :happydance: I love these girls!!! they spoil me!!!!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## setarei

lol pola. Glad you'll have your favourite snacks ready incase you get cravings and enjoy your trip.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats Pola on quitting your job, sounds like you made the right choice for you and baby! Have a great time on your trip!

Mac, that is so sad, I am thinking about your friend, that must be so awful...

Ready, DH and I actually have both names picked now. It took us awhile to come to a consensus on a boy name though.

My DH is home now and I am so glad :happydance: We head off tomorrow morning to spend Easter with family so I won't be on here much for the next few days. Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## pola17

:rofl: you know the best part, seratei? If I´ll want to eat one of them, my family will gasp and stare at me with those big eyes... no.... but in the US I´ll have my fave places nearby: starbucks, panera, and cupcakes and................ CHEESECAKE FACTORY!!! :happydance:

I know I can return to keep eating the delicious things we have in Ecuador! :thumbup: 

I told my nephew (6 years old) that if he behaves well, the baby is bringing him a gift! So I got him an easter bunny shapped milk chocolate! He´s going to be so excited! :cloud9:


----------



## pola17

yay Mrs. Eddie... it sounds like you´re going to have such a great weekend!!! Enjoy it! :flower:


----------



## bella21

ahhh POLA ! you can't give me cravings for cheesecake factory...its an hour drive for me!!! and if i keep thinking about their farfalle pasta and godiva cheesecake i might just drive there!!!


----------



## pola17

WHAT??!!! :saywhat: what kind of cruelty is that??!! How can you live so far???! :cry: 
Well, I live 3hours and a half away... BY PLANE! :rofl: 

I love their soups! They had a burguer where they put baked bell red onions and eggplants! ... my mouth is drooling!!! :wacko:


----------



## mac1979

pola17 said:


> :rofl: you know the best part, seratei? If I´ll want to eat one of them, my family will gasp and stare at me with those big eyes... no.... but in the US I´ll have my fave places nearby: starbucks, panera, and cupcakes and................ CHEESECAKE FACTORY!!! :happydance:
> 
> I know I can return to keep eating the delicious things we have in Ecuador! :thumbup:
> 
> I told my nephew (6 years old) that if he behaves well, the baby is bringing him a gift! So I got him an easter bunny shapped milk chocolate! He´s going to be so excited! :cloud9:

You have mentioned 3 of my favorite things in one post. Panera, cupcakes and Cheesecake Factory. Now I need Panera for lunch tomorrow, Cheesecake Factory for lunch, and to a local cupcake place for pure deliciousness. Last time I had cupcakes baby did a happy dance.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nom Nom :haha:I would love a big pice of cheesecake or cupcake  enjoy them Girls you deserve them :thumbup: I had a lovely scone out today and better yet it was ok for my sugars no sugar just fruit rasberry yummy went down a treat and I shared it with my hungry little ones just to be sure it would not be to much for me, but my sugars were perfect today but I have been on my feet all day and did loads of exercise as well. they went low before lunch so I was able to have some chocolate:blush: 

I am so tired tonight, I am sturggling to stay up so I can have a snack and my last insulin injection of the day , which do not hurt but my poor fingers are very sore after checking my blood sugars so much 

been feeling loads of movement up on till yesterday now baby seems to be in a funny position becase I am not feeling as much :dohh: so has me worried now :nope: my mind says that is normal for now as baby has so much room to move, I am hoping I feel loads when I go to bed :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Yep in (boys) name hell here too!!

Have great trips Pola and Mrs Eddie! My holiday isn't till Monday - got work between now and then too :(

Will have to google these places you all crave!!

Lol xx


----------



## JenzyKY

There is a girl on the 3rd trimester board who is almost 43 weeks pregnant. That makes me so anxious!!! I will be on my doctors at 40 weeks as post-term has huge complications too. That poor baby is in there with an ancient placenta. I think its a time when my nursing background says heck no to that!

I laugh with the Panera cravings as thats the only place my grandparents will go eat. We are always forced to go there. Its become a family joke.


----------



## Barhanita

Celtic, it makes three of us who don't feel their babies as strongly out of sudden. Maybe it's because of full moon?


----------



## onebumpplease

Celtic, my wee bubba has done the same thing!! Got the Doppler out and I feel so much more relaxed for now!


----------



## readynwilling

Im all for waiting until baby is ready to come..... But u are right Jenzy at 10 or so days past due i'd be looking for some help


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> You have mentioned 3 of my favorite things in one post. Panera, cupcakes and Cheesecake Factory. Now I need Panera for lunch tomorrow, Cheesecake Factory for lunch, and to a local cupcake place for pure deliciousness. Last time I had cupcakes baby did a happy dance.

lol, I told my parents that tomorrow they better take me to cheesecake factory! :dohh: My stomach is rawring already! :dohh:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> Nom Nom :haha:I would love a big pice of cheesecake or cupcake  enjoy them Girls you deserve them :thumbup: I had a lovely scone out today and better yet it was ok for my sugars no sugar just fruit rasberry yummy went down a treat and I shared it with my hungry little ones just to be sure it would not be to much for me, but my sugars were perfect today but I have been on my feet all day and did loads of exercise as well. they went low before lunch so I was able to have some chocolate:blush:
> 
> I am so tired tonight, I am sturggling to stay up so I can have a snack and my last insulin injection of the day , which do not hurt but my poor fingers are very sore after checking my blood sugars so much
> 
> been feeling loads of movement up on till yesterday now baby seems to be in a funny position becase I am not feeling as much :dohh: so has me worried now :nope: my mind says that is normal for now as baby has so much room to move, I am hoping I feel loads when I go to bed :flower:

:hugs: I´m sure you´re going to feel him at any moment... baby will kick so hard to make it up! :winkwink:


----------



## readynwilling

Funny that we are all willing these babies to kick, and ive just spent an hour trying to get J to stop kicking me :dohh:


----------



## mac1979

I didn't feel my boy for a couple of days. Today, he has been going nuts in there.


----------



## bella21

i havnt felt much movement at all today either...ive also been sick and napping. but when i went to pee a second ago i sat forward to push all the pee out and felt baby go crazy :haha: maybe s/he doesn't like when i lean forward? lol


----------



## Crystal5483

Oh Cheesecake Factory!! I love their four cheese pasta and the crispy chicken costeletta! 

I took DD there for a Mommy-Daughter "date" the Friday before last. https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/1F2F34A8-2BAA-45DC-97A4-AF31CF971180-48107-000008B870498D58.jpg

Here is my "22-week" photo
https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/BE0B3797-A3DC-4248-A98A-46B25A5539B5-48107-000008B88459193F.jpg


----------



## bella21

mmmm crystal that looks yummy!!!

cute bump :)


----------



## mama d

Love the bump, Crystal!


----------



## mama d

Here's my bump comparison...14 weeks on the left and 22weeks (today) on the right. Pop!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JenzyKY

My DH isn't going to be happy when I tell him I want him to drive the hour and a half to the Cheesecake Factory. :haha: Crystal, your DD is too cute!

Nice Bump MamaD!

My little dude wouldn't cooperate with the doppler at the DR yesterday. He kicked it!


----------



## Sooz

That pasta looks good. We have a double chocolate cheese cake in the fridge and strawberry cheese cake ice cream in the freezer but not felt much like eating it! Weird.

Lovely bumps ladies! I love looking pregnant at this stage, I just looked fat with DD. Will post mine later on.

We're struggling with boys names too. We have loads of girls names we both love but only one boys name and I don't think either of us think its definitely the one for us.


----------



## twinkletots

Nice bumps! Mine is huge so not posting!!
We also have no names for boys or girls. Nothing taking our fancy. Hoping we find inspiration in the next four months.
I am just at work but seems everyone else is off for easter hols. Anyone else out there working today?!


----------



## lolpants

Ok so I need a cheesecake factory in my life!!! They look delish!!!


Lol xx


----------



## Crystal5483

That was just the kid's Mac n Cheese in the picture :)

She was so excited because she got to have soda as a special treat lol

It's one of my fave restaurants and the over like 30 different varieties of cheesecake doesn't hurt. Their chocolate mousse cheesecake is divine!

Twinkle I have work today too - though daughter and DH are off today!

Picking up our new RAV4 today - finally! Cannot wait!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I just look fat. Waiting to look preg. I mean I cant see my bump I look no different due to saggy belly I had before anyway.


----------



## Sooz

Im working tonight and my DH is working today. Im also working Monday but he's off then.


----------



## readynwilling

im at work today too :) J went to grandma's and DH is at home sleeping :dohh: must be nice.


----------



## mac1979

Woke up super early today and could not go back to sleep. I have been up for a few hours now, this is not fun. On the other hand I need to make my blue velvet cake today so I can make cake pops for Easter Sunday. DH's family doesn't know the gender yet, so when everyone bites into the cake pop they will see blue...it is our gender reveal. It will take so much work between today and tomorrow to make them, but I love being crafty. 

On a completely separate note. I am watching A Baby Story (kinda the same as One Born Every Minute from what I have read about the show), and am wondering why anybody would allow pictures or cameras of any kind while you are delivering. I would not want pics of a baby coming out of my hoo-haw.


----------



## Sooz

I've asked DH to film this time, I hugely regret him not filming my daughters birth because I felt the same way at the time. Unfortunately you go so far into your own zone, even without drugs, time and event sequence is hazy. Id like to be able to see it from an outside perspective.

Its strictly for our eyes only though. I don't want family to even know the film exists.


----------



## Sooz

Oh and here's my bump!

https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/2013-03-28193710.jpg

I woke up today and for the first time in five months, the room wasn't spinning. :wohoo:


----------



## mama d

Sooz - You are ADORABLE! :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Sooz I envy your physique!


----------



## Beemama321

mac1979 said:


> Woke up super early today and could not go back to sleep. I have been up for a few hours now, this is not fun. On the other hand I need to make my blue velvet cake today so I can make cake pops for Easter Sunday. DH's family doesn't know the gender yet, so when everyone bites into the cake pop they will see blue...it is our gender reveal. It will take so much work between today and tomorrow to make them, but I love being crafty.
> 
> On a completely separate note. I am watching A Baby Story (kinda the same as One Born Every Minute from what I have read about the show), and am wondering why anybody would allow pictures or cameras of any kind while you are delivering. I would not want pics of a baby coming out of my hoo-haw.

I had cameras in my delivery with my second son... and they took pictures of my crotch, umbilical cord hanging out and all! I was mortified! They were supposed to capture my son like on my chest, and hubby all proud. Nope, they took pictures smack dab in the middle of my husband delivering our son. Yes, my husband single handedly delivered our boy. So safe to say, no more cameras for me. :nope::nope: This time around, only my hubby will have camera and he'll have strict warnings and rules to follow.


----------



## Beemama321

Trying to keep up with you ladies is near impossible! Also, I live in Arizona and it seems most convos happen during what is the middle of the night for me :shrug:

We got to see our babies again today! We are on a schedule to have a cervical ultrasound and growth check every two weeks till 28 weeks, then who knows from there. When they check my cervix, my little girl's feet can be seen literally kicking my cervix non stop... no wonder I have "lightening crotch" all the time! OUCH! She's grounded when she comes out :dohh:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Cute bumps crystal, mama d and sooz!!

I love the Cheesecake Factory! Their red velvet cheesecake is way good!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Beemama that is funny and cute haha :) doesn't feel good though!


----------



## more babies

Great bump pics Crystal and Sooz!!


----------



## lolpants

:thumbup: to the bumps!!!

My back is broken after 2 days in a row shopping!! :(

Pola this is for you .. star wars nursery ... https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91424007553966&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf

Lol xx


----------



## Barhanita

Crystal5483 said:


> Picking up our new RAV4 today - finally! Cannot wait!!!

We got ours two weeks ago, and we are loving it!!

Sooz and Crystal, very cute bumps!

AFM, my girl moved last night and a bit this morning, making me less worried. But now she is back to sleep.


----------



## stargazer01

I haven't been on in a few days, and this thread is so fast moving! I have lots to catch up on. 
I haven't been feeling my baby for a few days now. Wish she would get moving! 
Love all the bump pics! :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Bar, happy you have had movement! 

I've had lots of cramps today. I finally got myself hydrated and they've gone away. I was about to take myself to triage.


----------



## Barhanita

JenzyKY, thanks. And I am happy your cramps went away!

It's so quite here today. Do you girls have registries? And is anyone taking DHA?

I am trying to make my registry complete, because too many people are asking about it. And I am taking DHA only a few times a week, so I wondered how important it is.


----------



## Sooz

What's DHA?

We don't have registries in the UK as a general rule, people usually just get a teddy or outfit or flowers for mum after baby is born.


----------



## Barhanita

DHA - it's omega 3 fatty oils supplements that a lot of pregnant women are taking.


----------



## Caitrin

Hello! I'm new to the forum and peeking around places so I hope y'all don't mind if I post!

My name's Caitrin, I'm almost 26 and I'm pregnant with my first child a very wonderful if untimely surprise. I'm due August 25th and we find out the sex of the baby April 08 (I can't wait!). My OH is convinced that sweet pea is a girl but I keep accidentally referring to the baby as a boy so we'll see who's right soon! He's been right every time he made a prediction before (his daughter and son with his ex-wife, a girlfriend who told him she was pregnant and this disappeared only to surface 10 years later and a woman who said he was the father when he wasn't) and he claims his witch-senses give him even more weight to his claim. We'll see!

I'm only slightly hoping more for a girl than a boy. Since he has two previous children he plans on getting a vasectomy soon after the baby is born and reversing it later if we decide to have more children. Who doesn't love little girl's clothing? But I'd be just as happy with a boy, it's more the suspense that's driving me crazy.

I think I've felt the baby move but it's hard not to feel as if it's my imagination or hopes. I just hope the baby is doing well down there and I can't wait to see him/her!

Nice to meet all of you! (Yes I have a slight obsession with using exclamation points, I apologize...haha)


----------



## readynwilling

Hi Caitrin :wave:

pretty dull day here. Went for a drive to a consignment shop and offloaded some pre-preggo stuff. Id like to go to the new target (new to Canada) and look at maternity clothes when J wakes from her nap (which it took me 1.5 hours to get her to fall asleep for :dohh: )


----------



## mac1979

Barhanita, my prenatals have DHA in them, I think it help with baby's neurological development or something. 

Catrin, welcome! :hi:

I just got done baking a blue velvet cake for Easter tomorrow. I am frosting it in yellow and putting pink and blue Peeps on top. DH's family doesn't know we are team blue (except for his mom) and this is how I want to tell them.


----------



## readynwilling

Very cute Mac!!


----------



## Angelmarie

Welcome Caitrin! :flower:

Mac that sounds like a lovely idea. I wish I wasn't so impatient to tell everyone and was able to do something like that!!! hope it all goes well. Post photos! 

We have had a couple of days of fab sunshine- amazing what a bit of sun can do to improve mood!!! I have felt really positive today :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing well too! :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Welcome Caitrin, where you from? 

Thats cute Mac!

1 more day in work till my hols!! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

dying with a cold my DD passed along. I finally caved and took a Tylenol cold and flu tablet. It has one ingredient that they say to avoid in early pregnancy and to use "occasionally" in the later trimesters. I do feel a little better - and I have to keep up with my DD who is a bundle of energy on an easter sugar high...


----------



## mac1979

My cake pic...it took a lot of frosting to get everything covered. 

So proud of myself.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1019.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> My cake pic...it took a lot of frosting to get everything covered.
> 
> So proud of myself.

oh well done it looks brilliant! :happydance: have fun at the reveal :happydance:


----------



## Angelmarie

Sorry about your cold, Ready! Both my boys have colds at the moment and I'm just waiting to be struck down! :dohh: 

Great cake, Mac! Looks like you went to lots of effort!!! Can't wait to hear how the party goes! :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

Very cute mac! I wanna see a picture of a peice cut!


----------



## bella21

Welcome Caitrin ! :hi: 

Ready Im right there with you! finally starting to feel a bit better but this whole week has been hell for me. hope you feel better soon! drink lots of water it seemed to help the process a little more for me!

barhanita my prenatals have DHA in them. I've been taking it since day one. its really good for neurological development like mac said :thumbup:

mac- beautiful cake!! that'll been fun for DHs family!! 

We bought a crib today!!!! 4 in 1 crib with changer! it was on sale for $189 too! i wanna put it up now but i think its too early!!

also started our registry today....and found out I have no clue what I'm doing!! :dohh: haha its a learning experience though! :)

Hope everyone is doing great and has a Happy Easter tomorrow!!


----------



## mama d

Cute idea, Mac!


----------



## bella21

okay so I'm just sitting here relaxing on the couch...and this sounds kind of weird but I'm feeling my pulse/heartbeat everywhere?? at first i felt it in my stomach right where baby is. I looked it up to see if it was possible to feel babes heartbeat lol but no. people did say it could be hiccups though? it seemed way too fast for that. but now I'm feeling it in my butt!! is the blood flow really that strong to be feeling it everywhere? 

this is random i know but its weird! lol


----------



## Barhanita

I can feel my heartbeat in my ear. I think we get all these funny sensations because of the increased blood volume.


----------



## bella21

lol i wanna feel it in my ear!!


----------



## JenzyKY

I can find my pulse all over my belly. Normally a skinny person can find their aorta right below your sternum.


----------



## lolpants

Happy Easter everyone!! :bunny:

Nice cake Mac :thumbup:

Hope everyones colds shift asap!!

I have one more day in work before holidays! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

I have the most miserable 2 year old alive today.... And I'm not feeling well enough to have the patience to del with it :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

readynwilling said:


> I have the most miserable 2 year old alive today.... And I'm not feeling well enough to have the patience to del with it :(


Agh you poor thing, tv on with her favourite cartoons with snacks and juice handy!! then you stretch out on the couch to relax, hope you feel better soon 

I can feel my heart beat like that all over and very loud in my head, its down to the extra blood flow but I do have scar tissue on my heart and when I over do it in poregnancy I get a racing heart drives me nuts some times! 


Happy Easter every one as well,!!!:thumbup:


----------



## lolpants

Ready, I feel your pain! My 2 yr old is really right into her 'terrible two's' now!! For just over the past week she has started refusing to sleep in her own bed and having the most gigantic tantrums, Ive had to let her sleep in with me, so that she is getting some sleep.. but this can't become a habit! Everything is 'no' nowadays too! :(

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

Thanks guys. She slept good last night - so she is feeling better (read even more difiant). And DH and I feel like death. Unfortunately my kid will not watch cartoons! And believe me i have tried!!!!!! So we are just lettubg her tear the house apart (even xmas decorations are out at this point) and im taking her to the IL's for the rest of the day!!


----------



## Barhanita

Ready, I am sorry! I hope it gets better soon.

I am so worried every time my girl goes a long time without kicking.. But then he kicks and everything seems ok. Yesterday she was pretty active, today is slower day for her, which means more worries for me.

The top part of my belly-button is coming out.. So creepy!

This is my registry. What do you think? https://www.amazon.com/registry/baby/BTGJK7U494AN


----------



## readynwilling

Looks good Bar!!! I would add baby towels and wash cloths. And crib sheets.


----------



## Barhanita

Thanks Ready! It's hard to think of everything


----------



## readynwilling

It is!!! But I was impressed with how much you had already!!!


----------



## setarei

Wow bar, that's a great registry. I'm going through to see if I missed anything on mine ;).


----------



## Caitrin

Thanks for the welcome! I'm from Virgina City, NV. Tiny town, touristy type destination here near Reno but my OH loves it. He's all into ghost hunting and has made the Washoe Club (seen on Ghost Adventures) his bar and hang-out. He made friends with the owner and everything so he's really psyched we moved there.

I'm pretty exhausted today from having to go bail my mom out of jail last night (it was bogus, the cop said he was arresting her after pulling her over for allegedly talking on her phone because he wasn't sure she'd pay her ticket. This is the first time she's ever been in jail and she came out and just started balling. Then she couldn't get the keys to her house out of the impounded van because it was registered to her fiancee and not her so my OH had to break into her house last night. Big mess!) and spending 5 hours with his family. Now we're going to play Mario Party and relax and then hit the hay...I can't wait!

Mac your cake looks great! I haven't even thought of how I'm going to tell people but now you made me want to research something fun and creative!

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## bella21

hi ladies hope you all had a good Easter :flower: ! Mine was good until the end. My parents came into town for the weekend (they live 8 hours away). So I took off saturday-monday to spend time with them. well Yesterday my mom and I started my registry but she was rushing me the whole time. today was good spent time with them but then i found out that my dad wants to leave tomorrow morning ...not go to my ultrasound..which were finding out the sex tomorrow. and then we were going to finish my registry but he doesn't want to do that either. I balled my eyes out and kind of yelled at him because i didn't spend any time with them all weekend...im already doing this without them and now he just wants to leave and go home! i was so mad!! he apologized and they are now going but seriously ? i see them twice a year if I'm lucky!!

sorry for the rant i was just so upset :cry:


but on a good note our anatomy scan is at 11am tomorrow :) will keep you ladies posted as soon as i can on what little one is!!


----------



## pola17

Hey girls!!! I'm doing great at my parents'... DH and I just catch out on Skype today, as we haven't spoken since the day he dropped me at the airport!!!

So, the baby shower was fun, but didn't get much... I'm being careful on what I buy, so far I've seen interesting stuff...

BTW, have any of you tried those tommy tippee bottles??? I liked a safety 1st stroller... Have you tried any of these???

My mom got me as a present a few months ago a gender determination scan, remember? Well, our appointment was last Saturday, my boy is still a boy :haha: I got a DVD, a cd with photos, 3 printed photos, and a thank you gift!: a diaper bag, with 6 bottles to save breast milk!!! I was so happy!! The tech was extremely nice, at one point she said, "your boy is measuring perfectly for 21 weeks, but he's got huuuuuuuge feet...... You know what they say about men with big feet!!!!", my 6 year old nephew who was there said "ummmm, he needs bigger shoes???!!" :rofl: we all burst in laughter! He's so adorable! :cloud9: he played the host role at the baby shower, and he welcomed me with a flower he got from the garden! :cloud9: every time baby kicks, he touches my belly, as he wants to feel his little cousin! :cloud9:


Sorry I haven't been around... Hope everyone's doing great!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Barhanita

Bella, good luck tomorrow!

Pola, that's so cute!

Caitrin, sorry for such a hard day.


----------



## mac1979

Good Morning! Well morning for me anyway. :haha:

I had a good time yesterday with my family (well DH's cousins...I call them family), one of his cousins was chomping at the bit to cut into my cake and there was week old baby there so I was in heaven. 

We finally (almost) have 2 rooms cleared and should pain the nursery this weekend. We are turning a spare room into an office and the office into the nursery. It wouldn't be too hard, but we found out there is hardwood underneath the carpet in both of the rooms and we are going to get them refinished so everything (desks, computers, bookcases) has to be relocated until that has been done. 

The weather here in Nebraska is weird. For the past 3 days we have had weather in the 50s and 60s. This morning I wake up to snow on the ground.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1020.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## readynwilling

wow Caitrin - what a day :wacko:

Glad you are having a good trip pola! We used the Tommee Tippee (colic) bottles. J never really took to a bottle but those were the only ones she would accept.

Glad your reveal went well Mac!!

Crazy weather here too.


----------



## Dragonfly

can actually feel baby moving up around my belly button which is good as its was just small kicks I was getting for a long time so I think its arms now. Feel a bit better. Still think this one is lazy unlike the boys who had my tum moving from early on in. This one moves a few times a day, likes to kick my ass a lot from the inside. ;lol I have scan on fri and I know I am coming down with something and trying to fight it off so dread if I am to ill to go. I am not going to stress as that makes me ill more easy. Runs me down more. Alex was ill and family so its going around here. Been depressed to and no one to talk to.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: dragonfly. We have been ill at my house too. Its starting to get better, but makes for a miserable couple of days :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

Caitrin your poor mum sounds awful for her, hope you get a chance to relax now and enjoy your day

Mac so were they all excited to see blue :flower: tell me about the weather in Ireland it so cold with no let up to normal tempertures any time soon 

Pola that is soooo cute :) tommy tipee bottles are good I have used them in the past, So glad your having fun :hugs:

Bella big :hugs: I would be so upset as well if I were in your shoes :hugs:

dragonfly :hugs: feel better soon and please come in to us if your feeling down and need to chat you are not alone we are here:hugs:

Ready glad every one is feeling better :) 


My mum and sister went home yesterday after being down for the weekend, great having them here, today I am feeling crap think it is the flu DH has it only I can not take any thing, it is effecting my blood sugars as well :dohh:
so a nice easy day for me I think


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies I'm back! Glad to say we had such a great time at our vacation and our little girl is set with everything she needs ;) also the day before we left I finally felt her kick and have been feeling her stronger and more often since then. :) couldn't be happier :)


----------



## Dragonfly

omg my ticker moves tomorrow ! how fast was that!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Caitrin I love Mario party! Haha :) glad you were able to relax after a hectic day!

Bella I would've been mad too. Glad they ended up staying. Good luck tomorrow! :)

Mac your cake was so cute. Glad everything went well :)

Pola glad your enjoying your trip :)

Celtic I hope your not getting the flu .. Get feeling better!:hugs:

Borr glad you had a good vacation :)

I've been feeling my little girl kick and punch...it's so awesome! :cloud9:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Dragonfly I'm glad you felt some movement :) feel free to talk to us if your feelin Down. We're here for ya:hugs:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Hello all! I hope you all had a great Easter. :)

Mac, cute cake! Could you send a little bit of colder weather my way? Haha. Getting way too hot here in such a short time.

Pola, so jealous of your Miami vacation! Keep having lots of fun.

Caitrin, welcome!!

Celtic, aw! I just got over a horrible cold and cough, being sick is so much worse when you're pregnant. Hope you get to feeling better soon!

Borr, welcome back! Glad you had a good trip. 

Dragonfly, time is flying isn't it??

Jolleygirl, glad you're feeling baby being so active!

As for me, long update so dont mind me. I had my ultrasound on Friday. My MIL came with us, and we stuck with being team yellow. Although when the tech told us to look away, my MIL didn't and knows the sex which kind of pisses me off a little. She won't say a word to anyone, but we wanted it to be a surprise for ourselves and everyone. Baby was SUPER active and so beyond cute, kept covering their face with their tiny little hands every time the tech tried to show us our babies face lol. My DH is known for being ridiculously stubborn and doing his own thing, so baby is already showing signs that they are just like their daddy lol. I definitely fall more in love every appointment. We think we saw a penis when the tech was showing us the umbilical cord. I think baby was measuring a few days behind, but DH & I were smaller babies so I'm assuming our child will be too. Anyway, everything looked good and baby is perfectly healthy. We also did a hospital tour on Saturday and I almost fainted. Thankfully, I didn't and I just sat down for a bit and drank water and was feeling fine then.


----------



## Dragonfly

I am poohing fecking glass pellets! and I have a cold and chest cough. Wonderful.


----------



## bella21

well...........


ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

We are over the moon!!! Tech said he's measuring great and everything looks good!! I saw his little "P" before the tech even said anything...I think its from looking at all these potty shots on BnB :haha: The doctor also said that when they did my bloodwork everything came back great. low risk for everything but they do test for 5 hormones as well and one of the hormones said theres a chance of a smaller baby. But he said its probably nothing to worry about and baby is right where he needs to be right now!! 

also almost done with my registry!! were doing a lion king bedding theme ! :cloud9:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations Bella!! How great all is well :)

I have my 20 week scan (for some reason done at 22 weeks in my doctor's) tomorrow!! I am so excited to see her again!!


----------



## Scottish

Hi ladies!

I am just home from visiting family for few days! It was great to get away :)

Everyone seems to have had a great few days! 

Congrats Bella on your boy that's great news xx

Welcome Caitlin :)

I am away to relax now and lye down hehe xxx


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Bella!! its been a few days since a gender announcement - do we have anymore coming up soon??


----------



## Sooz

Congratulations on your little boy bella!

We have our rescan for our uncooperativebaby tomorrow but hoping to still be team yellow at the end of it, hopefully no accidental potty flashes!

Some really good news is I've not been sick or had any room spinning since last Thursday. Im hoping that it continues and I can come off my medication really soon!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

I posted about mine but nobody seemed to notice :shrug: Still team yellow, but DH and I think we know what it is by accident.


----------



## CelticNiamh

RockNRollBaby said:


> I posted about mine but nobody seemed to notice :shrug: Still team yellow, but DH and I think we know what it is by accident.


I did :) was getting my self sored before replying :thumbup: I was thinking do not worry about your MIL knowing on less she knew exactly what she was looking at she may be way off LOL we have a fair idea because we have been looking at scans so much on here :thumbup: Oh and delighted to hear baby is doing well and healthy :flower:

Bella congrats on being team blue!!! :thumbup: we are uneven again :) I am hoping I will see my boys bits at my next scan on the 9th 

Dragonfly OH no feel better soon get loads of orange juice in to you and hope the cough goes. 

Me well still feel crap, sore throat and just flu feeling not a good mix with my GD :dohh: hope I feel better tomorrow


----------



## Dragonfly

I am an orange and apple. Thats all I drink is fruit juice,I think that show I fought off illness for so long but got me in the end and my youngest was ill to, probably will miss my scan if I get worse.


----------



## readynwilling

rocknroll - yes i read that! i'd be really angry if MIL did that. seeing as you are staying :yellow: i didn't need to update the first post - but if you are pretty sure its a boy and want me to i can :flower:


----------



## mac1979

Baby has the hiccups, feels so weird.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Rocknroll I'd be slightly annoyed as well...it would bug me since you wanted it to be a surprise for everyone

Bella congrats on your boy! :)

Mac what does it feel like when baby has hiccups? 

Hope those who are sick get feeling better:flower:


----------



## bella21

mac1979 said:


> Baby has the hiccups, feels so weird.

what does that feel like?


I was also told my placenta is in front today which is probably why I'm not feeling anything from the outside yet! 


rocknroll sorry about your MIL Id be PO'd! and as for you almost fainting i hope everythings okay!!

Pola welcome back :happydance: glad you had a good trip!

dragonfly feel better! I'm still getting over a cold too!

scottish glad you had a good time with family!!

sooz lets hope baby cooperates tomorrow!!


----------



## mama d

mac1979 said:


> Baby has the hiccups, feels so weird.

That happened to me on Sunday! So cute! It was like little kicks every 5-10 seconds or so for about 2 minutes. I will never get sick of feeling baby do things in there! :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

haha that's so fun about the hiccups... I am just happy to feel little kicks finally!!! It took so long!! 

I am really nervous for my scan tomorrow. I worry something is wrong, I think it's normal to worry but I just can't help it. I hope she's all healthy :shrug:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Borr I'm sure she's doing great :) I know how you feel though, I always worry if something is wrong especially when I feel crampy


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks Jolley, I get pretty nervous before scans


----------



## bella21

aww Borr I'm sure everything will be great!!


----------



## pola17

Congrats on the baby boy, Bella!!!


----------



## pola17

Hey girls! First of all, thanks..

Today I babysitted my nephew, and as he doesn't like malls, I just had time to buy clothes! Tomorrow mom is coming with me to get more stuff!

I'm missing DH.. My mom and sis had a fight today, and it feels so tense in here!!! 
I never thought baby shopping could be so exhausting! :haha:

Hope everyone's doing great!!! :flower:


----------



## bella21

thanks pola! and have fun shopping! it really is exhausting ! my mom and i pretty much finished my registry today and there was just sooo much to think about! sorry theres tension between mom and sis :flower:


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Bella!!

Yeah, never thought how hard is to decide what to get! :dohh:


----------



## bella21

i know!! i ended up doing a lot of lion king themed stuff....it was just too cute to not!!


----------



## brooklyn0123

I am due 8/15. At my 18 week sono, they said 90% sure it's a girl!! My 6 yr old daughter is so excited to have a little sister :)


----------



## Barhanita

Congrats Bella!

Brooklyn, welcome


----------



## Beemama321

Barhanita said:


> Ready, I am sorry! I hope it gets better soon.
> 
> I am so worried every time my girl goes a long time without kicking.. But then he kicks and everything seems ok. Yesterday she was pretty active, today is slower day for her, which means more worries for me.
> 
> The top part of my belly-button is coming out.. So creepy!
> 
> This is my registry. What do you think? https://www.amazon.com/registry/baby/BTGJK7U494AN

Cute registry! I have that same black crib you registered for from my 3 year old. We are getting a second one for our twins. Do you have an glider/ottoman? Those are super great to have, I couldn't have lived without mine!


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> Baby has the hiccups, feels so weird.

OH I love that, it is so cute and very good baby doing what she should be doing :thumbup:



borr.dg.baby said:


> haha that's so fun about the hiccups... I am just happy to feel little kicks finally!!! It took so long!!
> 
> I am really nervous for my scan tomorrow. I worry something is wrong, I think it's normal to worry but I just can't help it. I hope she's all healthy :shrug:

OH good luck, I feel the same about mine next week, this will be the first proper look at the baby, :hugs: good luck and keep us posted :flower:



pola17 said:


> Hey girls! First of all, thanks..
> 
> Today I babysitted my nephew, and as he doesn't like malls, I just had time to buy clothes! Tomorrow mom is coming with me to get more stuff!
> 
> I'm missing DH.. My mom and sis had a fight today, and it feels so tense in here!!!
> I never thought baby shopping could be so exhausting! :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone's doing great!!! :flower:

I am doing lots of window shopping for now, oh hope the your mum and sister get over it quick :dohh: my mum and sister do that sometimes as well LOL fmilies got to love them :flower:



brooklyn0123 said:


> I am due 8/15. At my 18 week sono, they said 90% sure it's a girl!! My 6 yr old daughter is so excited to have a little sister :)

welcome and congrats on team pink :flower:

OMG feel soooo crap ugh!!! doing as little as I can today think I will do some crochet making a sun hat for my DD and a firends baby keep me busy while I wait till this flu shifts :dohh:


----------



## amethyst77

Poor you Celtic. Hope you feel better soon. 
I am on countdown to my 20 weeks scan- 6 days to go. We are still staying team yellow :) 
We have had a massive spring clean so now need to get decorating. We've been v lucky that friends have sold and given us loads of nursery furniture and things :thumbup: 
I can feel Flump wriggling, which is v cute. Can't wait to feel proper kicks :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Great I have the flu and a chest infection. :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

amethyst77 said:


> Poor you Celtic. Hope you feel better soon.
> I am on countdown to my 20 weeks scan- 6 days to go. We are still staying team yellow :)
> We have had a massive spring clean so now need to get decorating. We've been v lucky that friends have sold and given us loads of nursery furniture and things :thumbup:
> I can feel Flump wriggling, which is v cute. Can't wait to feel proper kicks :)


Agh thanks :hugs: I caved and took two pain killers which are safe but hate taking them feel a little better now, kids are sick as well though :dohh: 

I can not wait to feel propper kicks as well and see feet and hands sticking out >3


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome Brooklin!!

About 5 more hours to go for me!! :) :wacko:

Pola baby shopping is so exhausting! Especially if you need to get it ALL done in such few days! Try to rest up between shops and stay hydrated :)


----------



## readynwilling

brooklyn0123 said:


> I am due 8/15. At my 18 week sono, they said 90% sure it's a girl!! My 6 yr old daughter is so excited to have a little sister :)

Welcome Brooklyn! I actually had you on the first post already with a EDD of 08/03. I moved it to 08/15 and added the :pink:

Congrats!


----------



## mac1979

My MIL posted this in my Facebook wall. I thought it would be appropriate here, just a giggle for your day.

https://derpingtonrocks.lolspots.com/447720-lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Haha Mac that's so funny!! :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

Beemama321 said:


> Cute registry! I have that same black crib you registered for from my 3 year old. We are getting a second one for our twins. Do you have an glider/ottoman? Those are super great to have, I couldn't have lived without mine!

Good to know it's a good crib! For now we are not registering for any, because we live in a small apartment. If we move to a bigger place, we'll try to get one.

I hope everyone who is sick will feel better soon! I am just getting over my cold, and it's been miserable.


----------



## rhii

I'm due August 1st with a boy :) first baby


----------



## Sooz

Limpet wasn't behaving today either. :dohh:

Sonographer did her best but couldn't completely visualize the base of the spine as baby was transverse on its back. They've signed us off anyway so will just have to get it checked at our 4D scan next month.


----------



## setarei

Anyone heard of the kicking game? I saw it on another board I'm on. Apparently you gently push and say "kick, kick, kick" (what you say isn't important as long as it's consistent) right where the baby kicked you and they'll usually kick back there. If you keep doing it, some babies learn to do it on command from within the womb so you can have your baby kicking whenever you want. I feel a little odd training my baby to do tricks in utero but it sounds like a fun thing to do (especially if you're worried cuz you haven't felt movement).


----------



## setarei

Sooz, that's too bad that baby wasn't cooperating again. At least you got some relief that it's probably ok. I hope the next one goes better.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz LOL sounds like your little bundle was to comfy to move :flower: hopefully you will see at your 4d scan :thumbup:

I am having a holy crap moment, my insulin has been upped again and an they have added in an extra injection at dinner time, it is a bit scary, I am wondering how much insulin I will be on by the time baby comes and I am worried this will not go away when I deliver this time, at this point in my last pregnancy I was on 2 injections for small amounts of insulin I did end up with 7 injections a day in the end but I guess I had more time to adjust to it all! I know it is worth it though, this way I can do my part in making sure my baby is healthy!! 

setarei never heard of that before !


----------



## readynwilling

Welcome Rhii! 

Oh man Celtic 7 injections a day! i feel for you. I know you will do whatever to make sure bubs is healthy :hugs: but that has to be hard!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Welcome New ladies :) 

Celtic I'm sorry about the 7 shots :( shots aren't fun, I do heparin shots daily but only 2 a day so not even near as much as you!


----------



## CelticNiamh

readynwilling said:


> Welcome Rhii!
> 
> Oh man Celtic 7 injections a day! i feel for you. I know you will do whatever to make sure bubs is healthy :hugs: but that has to be hard!

Yea it was 2 at each meal and 2 at bedtime two different types of insulin one fast acting and one long acting one I am on 5 injections a day now but I think it is harder at the minute as I have had no time to adjust, I knew I need insulin I just assumed it would be one injection at bedtime and one at breakfast not as many as I am doing now and I did not expect the amount of insulin to be heading in to double figures at each injection so early ,makes me wonder how much I will need before baby gets here!! I think I will relax more after my scan next Tuesday and see the diabetic midwifes to chat about a few things :flower:

Rhi welcome :flower: loads of new commers lately great :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Welcome New ladies :)
> 
> Celtic I'm sorry about the 7 shots :( shots aren't fun, I do heparin shots daily but only 2 a day so not even near as much as you!


ah thanks Jolley :hugs: we do what we got to do :flower:


----------



## setarei

@celtic, I understand your worry :hugs:. I've been getting tested every couple of weeks to make sure my sugars behave and they've been staying in the higher end of normal so far. My sisters all had GD with their kids and I have plenty of family members who have regular diabetes and I know how frustrating it is to deal with. You're doing the right thing in reminding yourself that this is what's best for your baby. I hope your insulin doesn't need to keep getting upped but try not to focus too much on how much you're needing. Focus instead on your sugar and keeping it in range since that's at least something that you can do something about. Feel free to vent whenever you need to about how often you're getting poked because I know it's really not fun and I've only had to do it occasionally.


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> @celtic, I understand your worry :hugs:. I've been getting tested every couple of weeks to make sure my sugars behave and they've been staying in the higher end of normal so far. My sisters all had GD with their kids and I have plenty of family members who have regular diabetes and I know how frustrating it is to deal with. You're doing the right thing in reminding yourself that this is what's best for your baby. I hope your insulin doesn't need to keep getting upped but try not to focus too much on how much you're needing. Focus instead on your sugar and keeping it in range since that's at least something that you can do something about. Feel free to vent whenever you need to about how often you're getting poked because I know it's really not fun and I've only had to do it occasionally.

Thanks Setarei :hugs: I know its all to do with our hormones, I say in another couple of weeks I will be well used to it and it will become easier :flower: 
will they be getting you to do a GTT or are you checking with a gloucose meter


----------



## setarei

I've been doing GTTs (both 1 and 2 hour) since about week 14 because of my family history and I'm due for another soon probably. I've also been doing meter tests myself between actual tests just to keep myself sane.

These hormones really seem to go out of their way to keep us on our toes!


----------



## setarei

Also, I wanted to share this story with all you working through colds/bad patches. It definitely lifted my spirits so hopefully it will do the same for some of you guy too: https://www.babycenter.ca/thread/259663/im-back-miracle-baby-?


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> Also, I wanted to share this story with all you working through colds/bad patches. It definitely lifted my spirits so hopefully it will do the same for some of you guy too: https://www.babycenter.ca/thread/259663/im-back-miracle-baby-?

omg amazing make you cry but in a good way :flower: 

There was a girl on here due the same time as us, told she lost her baby at 9 weeks her doc wanted her to have a D&C but because it was not covered by insurance she waited on till she sorted it out, when she went to get it done they did a scan and low and behold healthy baby still there :flower: some one posted the link a while back


----------



## setarei

Ya I remember the other girl too. It's crazy scary but nice to know that things can work out in bad situations.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't update before but I came out of my scan and started feeling really sick, coming down with a cold it seems.

Scan went great, happy healthy baby! We got all the measurements but she wouldn't remove her hands away from her face so we get a re-scan in a month to get a better 3D picture :) 

Here's some pictures of her (oh and she's still a little girl)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Celtic those shots sound awful :( I hope you get by well.... 

Setarei I find the "kick kick kick" game so much fun! I will definitely be trying that!


----------



## setarei

great scans borr and you get another one in a few weeks to boot.


----------



## readynwilling

i was gonna read the thing Setarei posted.. but then i read "make you cry" on the next post - and i don't need any help in that dept :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

Ready, it's a happy story! You should read it. 

Borr, great u/s! 

I wanna try kick-kick-kick game too. If anyone has a successes with training their baby to kick, please let me know.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Borr cute pics. Glad all went well! :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks everyone :)


----------



## setarei

Ready, it's about someone who thought they lost their baby but didn't. So it's your choice if you can handle it. I teared up but it was a good feeling.


----------



## readynwilling

:flower: - i was half kidding. I will probably read it, but seriously i break down constantly these days - and the lump in my throat constantly is starting to wear on me LOL. I have to full out weep to get it to go away, then i feel stupid cause im bawling over an ikea commercial SIGH


----------



## setarei

I know how you feel ready. I seem to bawl over nothing but when something should make me emotional, I don't cry :shrug:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I am super emotional too! Haha it's actually pretty funny :) 

My sis in law had her baby boy today! He is so cute! It made me even more excited for my little girl to be born! Only a few more months to go!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## mac1979

Here is my 23 week bump in workout gear.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1025.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Cute bump Mac! And I like your workout clothes! I miss working out!


----------



## pola17

Mac, looking great!! And jolley, congrats on the new nephew!!

So hard to catch up!! 
Bought today many more things today! This is fun! :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Think I managed to come out of bad flu, the shaking and agony bit without hospital. Nearly was there a few times. No pain killers today but up out of bed. Everyone is ill in this house. I cant breath right for this cough I have and probably will reschedule my scan on fri.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Borr oh so cute you can still make out her features, even with her hands in front of her face, glad the scan went so well :flower:

Pola yay for shopping, can not wait to see pictures when you get a chance :thumbup:

Mac looking good and well done you working out!!! I miss my Zumba but with my heart going to fast if I do to much I will have to stick to walking for now on till after baby is born 



readynwilling said:


> i was gonna read the thing Setarei posted.. but then i read "make you cry" on the next post - and i don't need any help in that dept :haha:

Agh So know how you feel about crying at the slighest thing, I have days like that were I would cry over every thing dam hormones! 



Dragonfly said:


> Think I managed to come out of bad flu, the shaking and agony bit without hospital. Nearly was there a few times. No pain killers today but up out of bed. Everyone is ill in this house. I cant breath right for this cough I have and probably will reschedule my scan on fri.

OOH may be you might need doc, just incase you have got a chest infection FX all is ok and you can get your scan on friday :flower:

OOOH sun is shinning out side no frost or snow and temps above 5 degrees yay LOL :happydance:


----------



## amethyst77

Am with you on the tears ready, feel like I am going to start crying all the time, had 2 huge sobbing fests in last few days!! 
Great pics Borr x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Not a good night yesterday, started feeling awful and threw up with blood and had a high fever. My doctor told me to go to the ER and they discovered I have an infection and also am anemic. I am now on antibiotics and feeling awful. :(


----------



## amethyst77

Oh no Borr! Hope you get some rest and feel better soon xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Not a good night yesterday, started feeling awful and threw up with blood and had a high fever. My doctor told me to go to the ER and they discovered I have an infection and also am anemic. I am now on antibiotics and feeling awful. :(

Oh no Borr you poor thing :flower: hope your feeling better soon scary


----------



## readynwilling

oh no Borr :( i hope the anti biotics and some rest make you better REALLY FAST


----------



## setarei

Wow borrow that sounds scary. Hopefully you get better fast now that you're on meds. As for being anemic, it's scary but manageable.


----------



## Scottish

Hope u feel better v soon borr! Xx :hugs:

Good to hear that the flu is passing for those of you suffering from it! 

I've been so lazy today I've no get up and go at all, feel a bit depressed but not to sure why? Just feeling down 

I took my 22 week bump pic today as always forget hehe here it is!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mac1979

For anybody sick, I hope you all feel better soon! Sick and preggo stinks. 

Celtic, do you have Zumba Gold or Aqua Zumba in your area, they may be good alternatives for you. Zumba Gold is like basic Zumba but for older or out of shape people so it would be low impact for you. I am a licensed Zumba instructor, I was certified a week before I got pregnant and morning sickness/all day nausea took over. Once I deliver I will find some places to teach. Have been doing my videos at home a couple of songs at a time so I am getting a workout and learning the new stuff. 

It is cloudy and yucky looking out this morning. That makes it harder for me to find my get up and go.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Cute bump Scottish!

Borr I'm sorry you are sick hope you feel better as well as everyone else who is sick!

My little nephew that was born yesterday has been sick, his mom had group b strep so they think maybe that's why he is sick :( he wasn't breathing good on his own. Fx he starts doing better today. Now I'm worried about group b strep. I hope I don't test positive for it


----------



## Dragonfly

CelticNiamh said:


> Borr oh so cute you can still make out her features, even with her hands in front of her face, glad the scan went so well :flower:
> 
> Pola yay for shopping, can not wait to see pictures when you get a chance :thumbup:
> 
> Mac looking good and well done you working out!!! I miss my Zumba but with my heart going to fast if I do to much I will have to stick to walking for now on till after baby is born
> 
> 
> 
> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> i was gonna read the thing Setarei posted.. but then i read "make you cry" on the next post - and i don't need any help in that dept :haha:
> 
> Agh So know how you feel about crying at the slighest thing, I have days like that were I would cry over every thing dam hormones!
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Think I managed to come out of bad flu, the shaking and agony bit without hospital. Nearly was there a few times. No pain killers today but up out of bed. Everyone is ill in this house. I cant breath right for this cough I have and probably will reschedule my scan on fri.Click to expand...
> 
> OOH may be you might need doc, just incase you have got a chest infection FX all is ok and you can get your scan on friday :flower:
> 
> OOOH sun is shinning out side no frost or snow and temps above 5 degrees yay LOL :happydance:Click to expand...

Its not if I will be ok for fri, which I doubt but I worry I will pass the flu around other woman and staff. As it effects me worse than most I am aware of what it can do to others so I always hide away when I am ill. I want to go to scan I waited so long but if I am not up to it I wont stress. just hope they have some apps for next week as I cant get that scan past 24 weeks.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> For anybody sick, I hope you all feel better soon! Sick and preggo stinks.
> 
> Celtic, do you have Zumba Gold or Aqua Zumba in your area, they may be good alternatives for you. Zumba Gold is like basic Zumba but for older or out of shape people so it would be low impact for you. I am a licensed Zumba instructor, I was certified a week before I got pregnant and morning sickness/all day nausea took over. Once I deliver I will find some places to teach. Have been doing my videos at home a couple of songs at a time so I am getting a workout and learning the new stuff.
> 
> It is cloudy and yucky looking out this morning. That makes it harder for me to find my get up and go.

I must check that out I know the girl whom I normally go to is high impact lots of jumping around which I loved 



JolleyGirl86 said:


> Cute bump Scottish!
> 
> Borr I'm sorry you are sick hope you feel better as well as everyone else who is sick!
> 
> My little nephew that was born yesterday has been sick, his mom had group b strep so they think maybe that's why he is sick :( he wasn't breathing good on his own. Fx he starts doing better today. Now I'm worried about group b strep. I hope I don't test positive for it

FX he is ok sending get well vibes to him :hugs: if they knew she had group B streph did they not give her antibotics in labour, I have had it twice once unknow on my second baby I had a temperture in labour and when he was born he had one and straight away they put him on antibotics, he was fine and on my last baby I tested positive for it and got antibotics in labour as just in case and he was fine as well :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

CelticNiamh said:


> mac1979 said:
> 
> 
> For anybody sick, I hope you all feel better soon! Sick and preggo stinks.
> 
> Celtic, do you have Zumba Gold or Aqua Zumba in your area, they may be good alternatives for you. Zumba Gold is like basic Zumba but for older or out of shape people so it would be low impact for you. I am a licensed Zumba instructor, I was certified a week before I got pregnant and morning sickness/all day nausea took over. Once I deliver I will find some places to teach. Have been doing my videos at home a couple of songs at a time so I am getting a workout and learning the new stuff.
> 
> It is cloudy and yucky looking out this morning. That makes it harder for me to find my get up and go.
> 
> I must check that out I know the girl whom I normally go to is high impact lots of jumping around which I loved
> 
> 
> 
> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Cute bump Scottish!
> 
> Borr I'm sorry you are sick hope you feel better as well as everyone else who is sick!
> 
> My little nephew that was born yesterday has been sick, his mom had group b strep so they think maybe that's why he is sick :( he wasn't breathing good on his own. Fx he starts doing better today. Now I'm worried about group b strep. I hope I don't test positive for itClick to expand...
> 
> FX he is ok sending get well vibes to him :hugs: if they knew she had group B streph did they not give her antibotics in labour, I have had it twice once unknow on my second baby I had a temperture in labour and when he was born he had one and straight away they put him on antibotics, he was fine and on my last baby I tested positive for it and got antibotics in labour as just in case and he was fine as well :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: yea they knew she did but she had been dilated for a week so maybe the infection got up there? He was born a few weeks early too and I've heard gbs can cause premature labor...who knows. But ya yet had her on antibiotics during the labor. I'm glad your baby was fine :) that's got to be one of the scariest things, to have your baby be born and be sick or be having problems. They're so small and fragile


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mac1979 said:
> 
> 
> For anybody sick, I hope you all feel better soon! Sick and preggo stinks.
> 
> Celtic, do you have Zumba Gold or Aqua Zumba in your area, they may be good alternatives for you. Zumba Gold is like basic Zumba but for older or out of shape people so it would be low impact for you. I am a licensed Zumba instructor, I was certified a week before I got pregnant and morning sickness/all day nausea took over. Once I deliver I will find some places to teach. Have been doing my videos at home a couple of songs at a time so I am getting a workout and learning the new stuff.
> 
> It is cloudy and yucky looking out this morning. That makes it harder for me to find my get up and go.
> 
> I must check that out I know the girl whom I normally go to is high impact lots of jumping around which I loved
> 
> 
> 
> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Cute bump Scottish!
> 
> Borr I'm sorry you are sick hope you feel better as well as everyone else who is sick!
> 
> My little nephew that was born yesterday has been sick, his mom had group b strep so they think maybe that's why he is sick :( he wasn't breathing good on his own. Fx he starts doing better today. Now I'm worried about group b strep. I hope I don't test positive for itClick to expand...
> 
> FX he is ok sending get well vibes to him :hugs: if they knew she had group B streph did they not give her antibotics in labour, I have had it twice once unknow on my second baby I had a temperture in labour and when he was born he had one and straight away they put him on antibotics, he was fine and on my last baby I tested positive for it and got antibotics in labour as just in case and he was fine as well :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs: yea they knew she did but she had been dilated for a week so maybe the infection got up there? He was born a few weeks early too and I've heard gbs can cause premature labor...who knows. But ya yet had her on antibiotics during the labor. I'm glad your baby was fine :) that's got to be one of the scariest things, to have your baby be born and be sick or be having problems. They're so small and fragileClick to expand...

Yea very scary, My cervix was open as well but mucus plug was still there do not know if that helped, his problems might have more to do with being born early rather than GBS they may be treating to er on the side of caution, I hope he just got a little tired and he bounces back very quickly they normally do :hugs: 
I face that again this time as well, I think I will get my GP to test at around 36 weeks to see if I need them in Labour again.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

That makes sense that if your mucus plug was still there it would stop the infection from going up even if you were dilated. I don't know if hers was still there or not. My dad said he seems to be doing better today and is off the respirator so that's good :) I'm sorry you have to deal with that again this pregnancy. Is that when they normally test for it is 36 weeks?


----------



## Sooz

They don't test for it here as a matter of course but we can pay to have it done privately for about thirty pounds, which is something we'll do if we don't have any reason for the NHS to check for it. I was tested for it last pregnancy in the end due to some suspicious looking discharge.

Had a bit of a relapse with the HG today. I missed a tablet two days ago and the knock on effects have been quite shocking considering it was just one pill. I guess its because the therapeutic effect is cumulative.

Is anyone suffering with hypoglycemic episodes at the moment? Im starting to get more and more frequent symptoms.


----------



## Mavis

Hello Ladies,
Just wanted to do a quick update, things at home have been so busy, with 6 horses, a winter that never seems like it wants to end and 2 toddlers aged 3 & 2 :wacko: hubby & I went for our scan and our due date is now 16th and we are having a boy :cloud9: so very happy x


----------



## JenzyKY

Jolley, they'd do antibiotics and a septic work up just for the moms known gbs status as its a risk factor. Better safe then sorry. If it was truly gbs sepsis, he wouldn't be off the vent yet. That's a scary disease. I know I'm gbs positive so I will be getting myself to the hospital to be treated ASAP. 

Glad he's doing better! How many weeks was he?


----------



## setarei

@mavis, congrats on the baby boy! I've always wished I lived next to someone with horses so I could go over and "help" from time to time (read play with the cute horsies).

@jolleygirl, that's scary about your nephew. He's probably on the ventilator for being born early since I don't thing strep B positive usually need a ventilator (not sure since I haven't had it myself). I know that doesn't make it any easier but hopefully he'll be off the ventilator soon.

@sooz, I'm sorry your HG is making a come back. I don't have it (just nausea) so I can't give any advice. I know my nausea is still hanging around and gets better/worse depending on how I'm eating/feeling or just randomly.

@dragonfly, I hope you feel better soon so you can get your scan and not have to wait.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Yea they had to put some type of fluid in his lungs or something too, and told my sis in law he had a small infection. He is doing better now so we are happy about that. He was like 36 or 37 weeks so not way early. Jenzy do they start it as soon as you go into labor or once you start dilating?


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Yea they had to put some type of fluid in his lungs or something too, and told my sis in law he had a small infection. He is doing better now so we are happy about that. He was like 36 or 37 weeks so not way early. Jenzy do they start it as soon as you go into labor or once you start dilating?

as soon as you come in , in labour they like to have two loads in you before you deliver :thumbup:

glad he is doing better :happydance:


----------



## setarei

Oh sorry Jolley I don't know why I thought he was way early. I'm glad he's doing better.


----------



## Barhanita

Sooz said:


> Had a bit of a relapse with the HG today. I missed a tablet two days ago and the knock on effects have been quite shocking considering it was just one pill. I guess its because the therapeutic effect is cumulative.
> 
> Is anyone suffering with hypoglycemic episodes at the moment? Im starting to get more and more frequent symptoms.

I have the same thing: every time I miss 1 pill, my HG comes back. It's very sad and discouraging. 

I had a lot of lightheadedness and "spinning" between weeks 13 and 19. Right now it's not as often, but still happens. I cannot stand for too long, while walking is completely fine. Also, I cannot shower standing, I have a special bathroom chair.

Scottish: very nice bump!

Borr, I am sorry about your infection, I hope it goes away soon.

What do you do in terms of childcare? I will have 6 paid weeks off, and then I am taking 3.5 more unpaid months on top of that (will try to do some kind of work while staying home, to get paid). Then we'll have to do a nanny share or a childcare. We are looking at it, and it's so depressing: very expensive ($2200 a month for a child care, and starting $3500 for a nanny), and the waitlists are already full for January 2014 :-(


----------



## mac1979

I'm with seterai, I wanna play with cute horsies too. At least the cold we have had here is breaking, it is in the 50's today (13 degrees for the metric system countries), I just want the weather to get way hot then I will be comfortable. 

I also got a half dozen glazed donuts (Krispy Kreme) it is what the baby wants. DH was mean and wouldn't get them for me when I had my craving at midnight last night. :brat:


----------



## readynwilling

Bar - we are lucky here we have a full year but its only paid at 50%. BUT your employer has to hold your job for you the whole time. I have an AMAZING homecare provider for my DD. I pay $40/day; so $200 a week. I don't think i can afford to have 2 in full time care like that. that would eat up 2/3 rds of my paycheck. BUT we can't really afford for me to stay home (and honestly im not the SAHM kind - i would go :wacko: ) Im still trying to figure out how to keep my DD at daycare part time while on Mat leave... but im not sure thats financially possilbe either. I am looking at working part time when I go back, and preschool vs daycare for DD (as its much less expensive). I honestly which i could put her in kindergarten a year earlier LOL


----------



## JenzyKY

Jolley that's called surfactant. It's what the lungs need to stay open and not stick together. It's quite the miracle life saver to preemie babies and has increased their likelihood to survive. 

Maybe he was just a little deficient in surfactant or a poor transition to life outside. There's always an infection possibility but true GBS sepsis is severe illness that is difficult to beat. Many other bugs around to get babies sick! 

If you are gbs positive they treat you at least twice with antibiotics during labor. If not fully treated they just give your little one a couple doses instead.


----------



## setarei

@barhanita, I've got the same year of mat leave that ready has but won't be taking it as I'm self employed (work from home) and it's not worth it. Instead my husband will take it (we can share 35 weeks of it) so that we're both home since first time mom+twins+joint issues will be difficult enough without having to do it alone most of the day. Sorry I can't be of more help with child care options since I won't be using them. Have you looked into in home (theirs) care centers? I've heard they can be cheaper. 

As for being weak/breathless; it's probably low blood pressure (my issue currently). If that's what it is then it's pretty common for right now and all you can really do is try to elevate your legs whenever possible and lie down when it hits. Have you talked to your doc about it?


----------



## Barhanita

setarei said:


> Have you looked into in home (theirs) care centers? I've heard they can be cheaper.

We've visited 2 family day-care centers so far. One is ok and they charge $1800 a month. The other one we didn't like much, but they are cheap - just 1000 a month (I cannot believe how I am calling a 1k a month day-care cheap!). But I am really not sure if I can do it... I didn't love it. 

We are visiting 3 more centers, and I might call more people to see if they have openings for January.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

JenzyKY said:


> Jolley that's called surfactant. It's what the lungs need to stay open and not stick together. It's quite the miracle life saver to preemie babies and has increased their likelihood to survive.
> 
> Maybe he was just a little deficient in surfactant or a poor transition to life outside. There's always an infection possibility but true GBS sepsis is severe illness that is difficult to beat. Many other bugs around to get babies sick!
> 
> If you are gbs positive they treat you at least twice with antibiotics during labor. If not fully treated they just give your little one a couple doses instead.

Wow thank goodness for that surfactant stuff! It's amazing the medical technology we have these days! Wow that sepsis infection sounds scary! Glad he didn't get that. So it sounds like you get pumped full of antibiotics..that makes me feel better if I do test positive for it


----------



## JenzyKY

Yeah. Some simple ampicillin is all it takes!


----------



## pola17

Lily, like I said on your journal.... sorry you're going through this!! Get well! :hugs:

Jolley, sorry about your nephew!! :( poor little thing!!! :(

Scottish, great photo!!!

I'm still trying to catch up!! 2 more pages to read!! :dohh:


----------



## Sooz

Barhanita said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> Had a bit of a relapse with the HG today. I missed a tablet two days ago and the knock on effects have been quite shocking considering it was just one pill. I guess its because the therapeutic effect is cumulative.
> 
> Is anyone suffering with hypoglycemic episodes at the moment? Im starting to get more and more frequent symptoms.
> 
> I have the same thing: every time I miss 1 pill, my HG comes back. It's very sad and discouraging.
> 
> I had a lot of lightheadedness and "spinning" between weeks 13 and 19. Right now it's not as often, but still happens. I cannot stand for too long, while walking is completely fine. Also, I cannot shower standing, I have a special bathroom chair.
> 
> Scottish: very nice bump!
> 
> Borr, I am sorry about your infection, I hope it goes away soon.
> 
> What do you do in terms of childcare? I will have 6 paid weeks off, and then I am taking 3.5 more unpaid months on top of that (will try to do some kind of work while staying home, to get paid). Then we'll have to do a nanny share or a childcare. We are looking at it, and it's so depressing: very expensive ($2200 a month for a child care, and starting $3500 for a nanny), and the waitlists are already full for January 2014 :-(Click to expand...

Its horrid isn't it. I never had relapses like this with my DD but I think maybe its because Im more strongly medicated this time and with her it was another ten weeks before my HG properly went for good.

Im getting dizzy, hot and sick feeling every two to three hours. I think I'll bring it up with the MW next week.

I also found out I have to be off my pills by two weeks before the baby is born. That's quite scary with a natural unpredictable labour!

We're very lucky with maternity leave in the UK in that we are paid 9 months minimum and can add leave on as well. I'll be going back at the end of April and both my kids will be in nursery two full days a week. That will cost us about £800 a month. 

To get limpet in for April Im having to put the deposit down now. Some sessions are already full until July next year. :shock:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies!

Sorry that I have been MIA for so long! After being away for Easter, work has been insane and then I was off yesterday. Will do my best to get caught up on posts later today. 

We had our 20 week appointment with my midwife on Monday. Got all the results back from past blood work and all looks good with baby (negative for Downs and Spina Bifida). Baby's heartbeat was 150 bpm!

Yesterday was very exciting as we had our 20 week scan. The tech was actually teaching a student so we got a really detailed look at baby and got to hear what was happening the whole time, (which was nice). I will have to post a new pic either later this week or early next. Everything looked perfect with Baby E and we also got to find out the gender. 

I am very excited to announce that we are...:pink: My DH thought girl for the past two months and I had originally thought girl but had been getting more of a boy vibe recently. I am also super excited to tell my family and close friends at the end of this month. For my friends I am going to take the most recent pic that I have of baby and put a pink bow on it and give it to them individually. For my family, my brother's girlfriend is going to make me a birthday cake that is pink inside. I can't wait to let everyone know and to welcome little Isla in August.

Yesterday was a very busy day! We also did our hospital pre-registration, made a trip to Ikea, and registered baby for daycare (they already are booking into July 2014 :wacko:) We loved the place though, so one less thing to worry about. It is a centre with an educational curriculum, daily activities, etc. I looked into home daycare vs centres and found that the cost wasn't much different if you were looking to find someone who was certified. Plus this place is a two minute drive (or ten minute walk) from our house so super convenient :thumbup:

I also get a year of mat leave. I am only taking 11 months though as my DH gets 6 weeks of parental leave and is topped up to 100% of his salary. I will likely take two weeks of vacation following my leave though so we can have some time off together. 

Hope everyone is well, looking forward to getting caught up on everything!


----------



## pola17

Congrats on the baby girl, Mrs Eddie!! :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

scan tomorrow, I feel awful and dont know if I can go but want to. Have to go alone probably as kids and partner ill. And I dont think I can get an app for next week as the scan cant be done after 24 weeks it says. So I best go even if I faint of drop from the chest infection I have I can hardly breath through. I shall not sit in the waiting area and infect other mums I will wait in hall.


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Mrs. Eddie!!!

:hugs: dragonfly... honestly i unless i couldn't move i would probably not let much stop me from my ultrasound :blush: but it sounds like you are really sick. I hope you can rest up and feel somewhat better tomorrow!

I had a massage last night, while it was nice, my neck is sore today - i feel like she just aggrivated all the knots instead of getting rid of them.


----------



## mac1979

I'm getting frustrated looking for a glider/ottoman combo. I found one I liked at a local furniture but to get the chair and glider in the fabric I wanted it would cost almost $700...not gonna spend that much. Everything else I have found is beige and I hate beige with a passion, it is something I cannot compromise on.


----------



## readynwilling

i like mine - its from toys r us... but its beige LOL


----------



## mama d

mac1979 said:


> I'm getting frustrated looking for a glider/ottoman combo. I found one I liked at a local furniture but to get the chair and glider in the fabric I wanted it would cost almost $700...not gonna spend that much. Everything else I have found is beige and I hate beige with a passion, it is something I cannot compromise on.

Mac - I'm having so much trouble finding one, too! I'm ok with beige but what I can't find is anything comfy without spending WAY too much. So frustrating!


----------



## Barhanita

Mama d, you haven't posted in a while! How are you??


----------



## Barhanita

I really want a glider, but our place is so tiny, we have no room to put it in.


----------



## JanRebecca

I just ran across this group while browsing - I'm due on August 16th - don't know the sex of baby yet as baby would NOT cooperate when we were at our 20 week scan. Hoping they send me for another one, because I want to know sooo badly! Hi to everyone!


----------



## readynwilling

Welcome JanRebecca!


----------



## pola17

Welcome JanRebecca!!

Dragonfly, hope you get better by scan time!!!!!!

I wanted those reusable vinyl wall decals, but as I'm very good at painting and drawing, I decided to paint the wall myself... just need some non toxic paint and a little imagination! :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

thats awesome Pola! I saw a star wars mobile on etsy (i think) i thought of you :)


----------



## Beemama321

https://www.amazon.com/Stork-Craft-Glider-Ottoman-Espresso/dp/B001IACJQ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365099085&sr=8-1&keywords=glider+and+ottoman

Honestly mamas, these work GREAT. Anything over $200 USD is was too much in my opinion. And they are comfy and I couldn't have lived with these for my first two kids. My first son my condo was so small I had it in the living room, second kid we moved a lot and we had it in our room, then a living room, then the babies room and my hubby and I are getting TWO with these twins because we know we would fight over it.


----------



## readynwilling

Hehehehe that looks JUST LIKE MINE Beemama but we have Shermag instead of storkcraft as the manufacturer... wanna know how much it is in Canada - $399 :rofl:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Congrats on the girl Mrs Eddie!! :)

Welcome JanRebecca :)


----------



## Scottish

Welcome janrebecca! :) x

Congrats mrs Eddie on team :pink: it's amazing how the numbers staying almost equal 

Love the comfy chairs you guys are planning on Getting ! Is this for feeding comfort? I've not know anyone here to use them.

Hope u feel better soondragonfly :hugs: 

Tmi but does anybody here feel baby start moving and kicking at the most inappropriate times lol? Such as when bd'ing ! It's really starting to put me of and now I so aware of it going to happen its all I think bout which kinda kills the mood lol x


----------



## setarei

@scottish. I've heard that babes really start kicking up during bd'ing from the hormones surging through you that energize them and since it causes your uterus to contract. I wouldn't know since I've been on pelvic rest since week 17 :cry:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Welcome janrebecca! :) x
> 
> Congrats mrs Eddie on team :pink: it's amazing how the numbers staying almost equal
> 
> Love the comfy chairs you guys are planning on Getting ! Is this for feeding comfort? I've not know anyone here to use them.
> 
> Hope u feel better soondragonfly :hugs:
> 
> Tmi but does anybody here feel baby start moving and kicking at the most inappropriate times lol? Such as when bd'ing ! It's really starting to put me of and now I so aware of it going to happen its all I think bout which kinda kills the mood lol x


Tell me about it, first time in ages got a chance for some alone time with DH and A, I felt like a whale:dohh: B, baby was having a party with all the movement :dohh: all I could do was laugh though :haha: 

Eddie whoo hoo on team pink :happydance::happydance:

Welcome janrebecca good luck getting another scan to find out what your having :thumbup:

Hi Pola :flower:

Dragonfly Oh I say you will be ok, I personally would go as well, as long as your careful ,I say they chance of spreading your flu is very small :hugs: good luck and have a great scan :flower:

setarei OH yikes :hugs: you will be making up for lost time when baby comes, I say you have to wait till then do you?


----------



## setarei

@celtic, Yep on bedrest for the rest of the pregnancy. Doc was funny when he first told me about it; said he was glad my hubby wasn't there to punch him although he should have been more worried about me punching him :haha:. Considering I'm probably gonna have a csection (although will attempt a vaginal so fx I can): it will probably be a month after birth before I get the all clear.


----------



## mac1979

I think I found one. I found it on Craigslist and looked at it today. They want $100, but I know the chair would be over $1000 if it was bought new. I would just need to reupholster it, which is fairly easy and cheap if you use coupons to get the fabric.


----------



## pola17

Thanks, ready!! We decided to not decorate with star wars! :cry: it's too expensive! :cry: but I found on etsy these decals of houses with trees, clouds and sun, and trains with airplanes, clouds and cars..... so I'm going to copy them! :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks everyone for the well wishes, we are super excited! It is truly amazing how even we are with the number of boys and girls!

Sorry your original nursery theme didn't work out Pola but your other option sounds adorable as well :thumbup:

I haven't even started to look at gliders yet. Will have to start soon and figure out some other stuff for the nursery too. We are going to start getting it ready at the end of May, can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

:hi: hey Celtic!!

And thanks, Mrs Eddie! If nursery looks decent, ill share the pics! :haha:


----------



## mac1979

I got my glider and ottoman!!! Buying used saved us a ton of money. Also today I got a coupon for a fabric and craft store for 50% off of fabric :happydance:. I think it was fate.


----------



## mama d

Barhanita said:


> Mama d, you haven't posted in a while! How are you??

Hey Bar! I'm good....had some bumps in the road so I'm trying to stay away from the Internet! At my 20 week scan they determined that my hematoma is gone happydance:) BUT I have a circumvallate placenta. So, we have some hurdles ahead of us. Every day I feel better about it...I was just in a funk for a bit.

Hope you ladies are enjoying the last half of second tri!


----------



## Barhanita

Oh, sorry to hear MamaD. But it's great that your hematoma is gone. I am sorry it has been so hard. Did you learn the gender or are you staying team yellow?


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> I got my glider and ottoman!!! Buying used saved us a ton of money. Also today I got a coupon for a fabric and craft store for 50% off of fabric :happydance:. I think it was fate.

Whoo hoo Mac that is great :thumbup:



mama d said:


> Barhanita said:
> 
> 
> Mama d, you haven't posted in a while! How are you??
> 
> Hey Bar! I'm good....had some bumps in the road so I'm trying to stay away from the Internet! At my 20 week scan they determined that my hematoma is gone happydance:) BUT I have a circumvallate placenta. So, we have some hurdles ahead of us. Every day I feel better about it...I was just in a funk for a bit.
> 
> Hope you ladies are enjoying the last half of second tri!Click to expand...

glad the hematoma is gone and hope every thing else goes great as well :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Made it to scan! coughing all the way but glad I did. Baby is FINE! which cheered me up. The placenta is in the way thats why I wasnt feeling much movement till around now. She thinks its a boy only says it could be swollen lady bits , most I ever got out of a scanner. She done me 9 pictures! I can relax now a bit baby is fine. There was me worrying about lack of symptoms and movement and the baby is active. Right size to so I have no clue really of sex but I am being fed up being asked.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Glad to hear hematoma is gone mama d! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> Made it to scan! coughing all the way but glad I did. Baby is FINE! which cheered me up. The placenta is in the way thats why I wasnt feeling much movement till around now. She thinks its a boy only says it could be swollen lady bits , most I ever got out of a scanner. She done me 9 pictures! I can relax now a bit baby is fine. There was me worrying about lack of symptoms and movement and the baby is active. Right size to so I have no clue really of sex but I am being fed up being asked.

tell them it is a baby :haha: delighted all is ok :thumbup:


----------



## mama d

Barhanita said:


> Oh, sorry to hear MamaD. But it's great that your hematoma is gone. I am sorry it has been so hard. Did you learn the gender or are you staying team yellow?

We stayed team yellow. I'm totally thinking it's a boy but the hubby thinks girl. I love being team yellow...although preparing is TOUGH! 

Thanks for the well wishes ladies...one day at a time. There's a very good chance I'll be a July mama (or even June) with the placenta issue but we're just focusing on getting to the 30 week mark at this point. Once I get there I'll have weekly scans and stress tests until baby runs out of room. Some women go full-term with this condition (although rare) so we're just trying to think positive! Happy Friday!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mama d I have never heard of the placenta thing but I really hope you get as far as you can go! :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Fingers crossed for you Mama D! 

Glad scan went well, Dragonfly!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Glad to hear baby is doing healthy Dragonfly! :)


----------



## pola17

mama d, I'm glad your hematoma is gone... as I don't understand much the placenta issue, I like you're being positive! Everything's going to be just perfect! :hugs:

I'm also glad you managed to get your scan, Dragonfly!!!


----------



## lolpants

Hey Ladies!

Back from my holidays! Had a great time, but struggled with my back with all the walking!!

Done a scan through/catch up.. big congrats to :blue: for Bella and :pink: for Mrs Eddie! Well done on staying team yellow RnR and Sooz! (Although I would not be impressed with your MIL RnR!!)

Glad you both had great trips Borr and Pola!

Sorry to hear you've been ill DF :(

:hugs: Celtic for all the problems with insulin etc

Glad Hematonia gone MamaD!

Welcome to the new ladies too!!

Think that just about covers everything? Sorry if I missed something major out, but a week is a long time on here!!! 

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks lol! How have you been?


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Mama D it sounds like you have some great Drs. Everything will go well I'm sure :)

DF glad baby is doing great :)

21 weeks today!:happydance: I'm so grateful and happy to have made it this far!


----------



## lolpants

I'm good thanks Borr - need a holiday to get over the holiday!! So glad we got a holiday home rather than camped in the end!!!

Jolley, I have just hit 23 weeks .. can't believe only a week to go till V day!! :happydance: It's all going so quick!

I meant to say earlier that it's great to hear that everyone is feeling movement now .. it is such a relief!!

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I was 20+2 before I felt anything!! I was going a little insane! It's crazy how stronger and more frequent I feel her now :cloud9:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Yay for VDay lol!:happydance: your almost there! I feel like this 2nd tri has been going by so much faster for me than the 1st tri


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Anytime I sneeze I feel my little girl squirm around. I wonder if my sneezes startle her


----------



## JanRebecca

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Anytime I sneeze I feel my little girl squirm around. I wonder if my sneezes startle her


Baby does the same thing to me - makes me smile!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Yeah it's cute :) She was so active this morning at around 3am! Haha she was kicking and punching


----------



## Dragonfly

heres some of the pics, clearest ones anyway. I wonder about this nub theory thing? https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/157.jpg
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/158-1.jpg
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/159.jpg


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Cute pictures!! :cloud9:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Cute pics DF! :) I think your baby looks like a boy! Just a guess :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats Dragonfly on your scan, beautiful pics. 

Mama D so glad that your hematoma is gone! Sorry to hear that you are having some other issues re your placenta. Thinking of you :hugs:

Welcome back lolpants, glad that you had a great vacation!

Hope all went well at the daycare Pola!!!

Hope you had a great vacation too Borr!

Glad that you were able to find something that you like Mac. 

This has been such a busy week and we now have guests staying with us for the entire weekend that I will have to tour around the Zoo tomorrow. I also have to go get measured for a new MOH dress for my sister's wedding (she's getting married on August 4 and its an outdoor wedding so I'm sure to be looking really lovely at that point :haha:). Am glad to be seeing everyone but honestly just feel like :sleep: at this point.

Hope the rest of you have a great weekend!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Yeah it's cute :) She was so active this morning at around 3am! Haha she was kicking and punching

That is super cute Jolley! I am just starting to feel my little girl roll; it is incredible :cloud9:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Yes it definitely is an incredible feeling! :) sounds like you have a busy weekend ahead of you! Have fun! :)


----------



## Barhanita

I went to see a doctor, fainted in the waiting room. After that they took my pulse, and it was VERY high.... After 4 hours of heart echo, EKG and different cardiologists (+ a lot of frustration about missed work day), they told me I have Postural orthostatic tachycardia syndrome (POTS). They cannot give me any meds, since I am pregnant. So they told me to overhydrate, eat tons of salt and wear compression stocking all the time... Next week they will put a heart monitor on me to check for arrhythmia. :-(


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bar I'm so sorry you are going through all this :( I'm glad they figured out what is wrong. Hoping you feel better soon and the fluids, salt and compression socks help for the time being:hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

Glad everything is ok Dragonfly!!! Nub theory only works around 12-13 weeks :)

:hugs: bar!! I hope u are ok!!


----------



## JenzyKY

:hugs: Bar!


----------



## mac1979

Bar, hope you are doing okay!!

Dragonfly, that looks like a boy to me, same has as mine. 

Had a super long day today. Drove 4 hours to the other side of my state to spend 10 minutes at my dad's grave and put an ultrasound picture there (baby's middle name is my dad's name) and drove 4 hours back.  When DH and I got out of the car when we got home, I looked at my feet and I had sausage toes and cankles...I am so unhappy. I know it is from all the sitting, but still...:cry:


----------



## bella21

aww I'm sorry mac :( thats really sweet of you though to put the ultrasound picture there! I'm sure your dad loved it!!!!

Bar - big hugs ! :hugs: i don't know anything about what you have but I'm glad its manageable and you finally know whats wrong!! take care of yourself! 

lolpants welcome back! glad all is well!!

dragonfly they told me my placenta is also in the front. i feel movement but i guess not as much as i should as I've only felt him kick from the outside once or twice so far! but glad to hear baby is doing good!

nothing new to report here! still coughing and stuffy from this cold but hopefully its gone soon! on a FUN note...OH and I are going to wrestlemania on sunday :happydance: its in NJ right outside of new york so were going to spend the day in the city before the event starts! and then were going to go to the hotel they're staying at and try and get some autographs! they have to let a pregnant lady get some autographs right?! :rofl:


----------



## mac1979

Bella, if you happen to see Shawn Michaels or Randy Orton Jr or John Cena grope one or all of them for me please.


----------



## bella21

ohhh don't worry Mac I have every intention of groping any wrestler i see! Ill make sure i do it double-time for you though! randy orton ughh i think i might freeze up if i see him lol


----------



## mama d

Barhanita said:


> I went to see a doctor, fainted in the waiting room. After that they took my pulse, and it was VERY high.... After 4 hours of heart echo, EKG and different cardiologists (+ a lot of frustration about missed work day), they told me I have Postural orthostatic tachycardia syndrome (POTS). They cannot give me any meds, since I am pregnant. So they told me to overhydrate, eat tons of salt and wear compression stocking all the time... Next week they will put a heart monitor on me to check for arrhythmia. :-(

Scary, Bar! I hope everything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

Thank you everyone. I am trying to stay away from google. I will wear a heart monitor starting next week, and they will know more. Also, my white cells are slightly elevated and red cells are low. I will have to talk to my doctor on Monday about it. In a way, I hate that I see the results before she does.... Because then I spend days talking to Dr. Google, until she gets back to me.

I am sorry Mac it was a hard day...

Dragonfly, it's a very nice picture! My baby was sucking her thumb as well.


----------



## lolpants

:hugs: Bar and Mac!

Bella my OH will be so jealous! He is a huge wrestling fan, but will have to wait till Monday night to watch it here! He will avoid all social media etc till he watches it... hard to believe he is 39 some times!!!

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly lovely pictures cute profile on your little baby I have no clue on gender Need a potty shot now, nub is for much earlier 12 to 14 ish weeks :flower:

Bar how scary, please do not stress about missing work, your health comes first I had to have similar done on my first pregnancy, I went to the doctor for an appointment and was gasping and my heart was racing, he sent me straight to hospital, who then sent me for loads of test, In my case I was working a lot and it was very stressful. I had to scale back on my work load and hours, they did find scar tissue on a valvue on my heart, I am ok but I know I can not over do it, or I feel awful I can feel my heart racing very very fast I do wonder if the Diabetites has any thing to do with it as well... I think you may need to rest a lot to help manage it. :hugs: which may include reducing your work load or hours to prevent it happening again. 

Mac my husband was getting his head shaved for charity a cancer support group in our local area and I went with him , my feet were in some state when I got home and still look huge today:dohh: might stick them in some water later to see if it helps for now I am putting them up :winkwink:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

:hugs: Bar, sorry you are going through this


----------



## bella21

lolpants said:


> :hugs: Bar and Mac!
> 
> Bella my OH will be so jealous! He is a huge wrestling fan, but will have to wait till Monday night to watch it here! He will avoid all social media etc till he watches it... hard to believe he is 39 some times!!!
> 
> Lol xx

hehe not gonna lie i will avoid it too :blush:


----------



## mac1979

Wanna know which girl gets to use power tools today? This girl!!!:thumbup:

I have to remove some screws from walls and light switch/outlet covers for painting.


----------



## Angelmarie

I am distraught. One of my cats is going to have to be put down very soon. She has deteriorated quickly. She has cancer but can't have any operation or medication as her kidneys are wrecked too. It's awful as we can't even stroke her without her having some sort of weird breathing episode. I'm over emotional at thes best of times and I'm bursting into tears at the thought so god knows what I'm going to be like when it actually happens :cry: 

I won't hurt baby will I?!


----------



## readynwilling

Angel - I seem to have a story for everything no :rofl: when I was about 30 weeks preggo with J my mom came over while I was scrubbing the bathroom clean she wanted to see all the new stuff I had bought. Well my male cat, bear, hadn't left my side all day... But after my mom left bear was no where to be found. I hunted high and low - convinced myself he'd gotten out and was gone. I sobbed for hours. I finally called my mom and had her come back to help me look. She told me to calm down it wasn't good or baby, but I was inconsolable. Tuned out she locked him in closet in the nursery while looking at baby clothes. He was fine, I was fine and baby was fine :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

Angelmarie said:


> I am distraught. One of my cats is going to have to be put down very soon. She has deteriorated quickly. She has cancer but can't have any operation or medication as her kidneys are wrecked too. It's awful as we can't even stroke her without her having some sort of weird breathing episode. I'm over emotional at thes best of times and I'm bursting into tears at the thought so god knows what I'm going to be like when it actually happens :cry:
> 
> I won't hurt baby will I?!

You won't hurt baby. I am sending you hugs. I can't imagine what kind of a mess I would be in if it was my dog that was so sick.


----------



## Angelmarie

Thanks girls. I figured i couldnt hurt baby but i Just wanted to hear somebody else say it would be ok :hugs:

Bar- sounds scary! hope you're ok! :flower:

Hope everybody else is having a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Thanks girls. I figured i couldnt hurt baby but i Just wanted to hear somebody else say it would be ok :hugs:
> 
> Bar- sounds scary! hope you're ok! :flower:
> 
> Hope everybody else is having a great weekend :hugs:

:hugs: sorry about your cat :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

sorry to hear about your puddy tat Angel :hugs: I'm a huge cat lover and know how devastating it is :cry:

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sorry about your cat angel, I would be devastated if it was my kitty :cry:


----------



## Barhanita

Angelmarie said:


> I won't hurt baby will I?!

I am sorry about your cat! But I don't think crying a lot can hurt the baby. Almost every woman has to go through some kind of emotional thing during 9 months... I have definitely cried A LOT.. with sobbing, shortness of breath and everything...


----------



## pola17

Bar, sorry you're going through this! :hugs:

Uffff so hard to catch up with all updates! :(


----------



## bella21

sorry about your kitty angel :( :hugs: I'm a huge cat lover too so i know what youre going through !!

My son (that is so weird to say by the way!) is kicking away right now :cloud9: i came home from work and OH had the pack and play set up...well half of it...he couldn't figure out the other half :rofl: it was cute though!! its making things seem so real!


----------



## Barhanita

Bella, I understand you! We go arm's reach co-sleeper from our friends together and were also learning to set it up. They also gave us a bunch of baby clothes and a bouncer. Everything is so real now! Also, I went and packed away all my non-maternity clothes (luckily, I was able to pack a lot of bags for charity, so we can make room). Everything is so real now!


----------



## pola17

Girls,

I wanted to ask you quickly... You see, about half an hour ago I hit my belly with the door handle.. I tripped.. My placenta is anterior... Should I be worried? :cry:


----------



## Barhanita

pola17 said:


> Girls,
> 
> I wanted to ask you quickly... You see, about half an hour ago I hit my belly with the door handle.. I tripped.. My placenta is anterior... Should I be worried? :cry:

I think you are most likely ok, since the baby is very protected. But I would still call the doctor just in case, especially if the impact was strong.


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Baharnita! Problem is I'm on vacations in the us, and far from my doctor and insurance coverage :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Thanks, Baharnita! Problem is I'm on vacations in the us, and far from my doctor and insurance coverage :dohh:

I would say you are ok, as long as you do not have any pain or tightening in tummy area baby is well protected and it would take a very very hard impact to dislodge the placenta :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Thanks!! :hugs:

To calm myself down, I think that if something wrong happened, I should be in pain by now, right? :wacko:

I think I worry way too much! :dohh:


----------



## Angelmarie

Have you got any pain?


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Thanks!! :hugs:
> 
> To calm myself down, I think that if something wrong happened, I should be in pain by now, right? :wacko:
> 
> I think I worry way too much! :dohh:

Yes if something was wrong you would know :flower: is baby moving :) :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

My mam has done loads of little cardigans and hats for me :happydance::happydance: do not think I need to make any more my self :haha:
Think I will do some more blankets and may be bigger stuff now 
here some pictures
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1365367824232.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 6









PhotoGrid_1365368547748.png
File size: 284 KB
Views: 7









PhotoGrid_1365368739031.png
File size: 342.3 KB
Views: 6









PhotoGrid_1365368955601.png
File size: 338.8 KB
Views: 6









PhotoGrid_1365367459817.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pola17

No, I haven't felt him ever since... Since last week I feel him pretty much all day :dohh:


----------



## pola17

Celtic... Piiiiics!! I wish I could do blankets myself! :haha:


----------



## Angelmarie

Celtic! Those are lovely. My Mum is knitting me some too. I lost count how many times Mum taught me to knit. I could do it just fine for then but it won't stick in my head for some reason?! :dohh: very clever.

Pola if you still don't have any pain I reckon you're ok but maybe keep an eye on movements and get checked when you get home. :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Angel!!

Celtic, for some reason, I couldn't see the pics before! :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> No, I haven't felt him ever since... Since last week I feel him pretty much all day :dohh:


Sit down and have some thing to eat bet you any thing he will move :flower:

I made these my self the sun hat is for a friends baby :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Image-1.jpg
File size: 71 KB
Views: 4









Image-2.jpg
File size: 61.7 KB
Views: 1









Image.jpg
File size: 57.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pola17

How beautiful, Celtic!! :happydance:


----------



## Angelmarie

About how long does it take to knit a cardi?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> About how long does it take to knit a cardi?

about give or take 6 hours depends on the cardigan crochet is quicker :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Celtic those are all beautiful :cloud9: 

Care to make some for me??? lol My mom doesn't knit and I don't either and I really want some!! :)


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: girls - i hope you all are well!!

I spent the weekend cleaning/purging. Mostly purging. I sent DH to the dump with 2 FULL truckloads of junk. And there is still more! And when im finally done throwing stuff out, i have to actually CLEAN hahahahahaha its gonna be a few weeks. 

We bought a new TV today for the family room we just put in our basement today! A 3d one! im super excited to get Finding Nemo in 3d LOL.


----------



## Barhanita

Celtic, they are so beautiful!!


----------



## Beemama321

pola17 said:


> Girls,
> 
> I wanted to ask you quickly... You see, about half an hour ago I hit my belly with the door handle.. I tripped.. My placenta is anterior... Should I be worried? :cry:

You should be alright, keep an eye on movement. On Easter when I was preggo with my 2nd son, I was rinsing dishes in the sink and my husband was nearby and tripping and landed on me, pushing my whole belly about halfway into the sharp, granite countertop. I think I was about 6-7 months. Went to ER and everything was fine. And it was pretty substantial hit. :hugs:


----------



## Beemama321

Angelmarie said:


> I am distraught. One of my cats is going to have to be put down very soon. She has deteriorated quickly. She has cancer but can't have any operation or medication as her kidneys are wrecked too. It's awful as we can't even stroke her without her having some sort of weird breathing episode. I'm over emotional at thes best of times and I'm bursting into tears at the thought so god knows what I'm going to be like when it actually happens :cry:
> 
> I won't hurt baby will I?!

No, you and your baby physically will be fine. Although your heart will be broken. Sorry to hear the bad news. 

When I was 8 months preggo with my 1st son, my black lab that I'd had for 16 years, since I was 6 years old, died. My dad didn't tell me until that evening after they had buried her. I was upset they did that but I think it was best at the time because I KNOW I would have hyperventilated because I loved her so much. If something does happen, I would suggest someone handle most of it for you and try to remember the good times. :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Thank you, beemama! I felt him after having ice cream but not so much really.. All these days he's been pretty active, but tomorrow's another day! :thumbup:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola I'm sure he's fine :) I am a worrier too...I went on a 4 hour road trip with my family over the weekend and there seemed to be lots of bumps in the road an I haven't felt my girl move as much the past few days...I'm sure she's fine but I'm a worrier too:dohh:


----------



## pola17

Lol, then high five to that, jolley! :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha we can be worry warts together :D:haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Celtic those are all beautiful :cloud9:
> 
> Care to make some for me??? lol My mom doesn't knit and I don't either and I really want some!! :)

Yea I do not mind any excuese to play with some grily coloured wool :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Nice Celtic! :thumbup: I love hand made stuff :)

Pola, I'm sure you're fine and you Jolley, drink something sweet and lay down for an hr - bet you will feel movement in that time!! 

Lol xx


----------



## mac1979

Pola and Jolley, whenever I want to feel my little guy I drink some cold water and lay on my left side. Don't know why but it seems to help a lot.


----------



## mac1979

I just realized I'm 24 weeks!!!!! We all know what that means!!!!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Ready we have a 3d TV and Finding Nemo is one of the best ones! 

Sorry I haven't been able to keep up very well on here. But Pola I think your little guy is probably ok, but definitely our jobs as moms to worry about them. And there are some days my little guy is moving and kicking like crazy and other days I barely feel him. My doc said right now thats common. So try as hard as you can not to worry.


----------



## onebumpplease

Mac, Happy V day! Looking forward to my own too!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Barhanita, thinking of you Hun, hope you are feeling well :hugs:

Angelmarie, so sorry to hear about your cat, I don't know what I would do if either of my two were sick. Thinking of you.

Pola, glad to hear you are feeling better, that must have been scary! 

Celtic, absolutely gorgeous. I'm jealous as I can't knit at all...

Happy V Day Mac! :happydance:

Had a great weekend with our guests and got my dress for my sister's wedding so happy that is done. Also, went to our local baby and toddler show and got some good ideas about nursery decor, found a CPR course that we are going to take and I think I have also found my photographer for my maternity/newborn shots. :happydance: We also found out that my next door neighbour just had a baby boy and our other neighbour is due this summer too so am happy that I will have some other Mom's nearby to have playdates with, arrange walks, etc.


----------



## pola17

Thanks, girls!!

Beemama... got lost when re read your message because you changed your avatar!! You're looking gorgeous!!! 

Mac..... yay for viability!! :happydance:

Mrs. Eddie! That's so cool you'll have play dates nearby!! I wish I had!!!!

DH and I just spoke on skype... I return to Ecuador this sunday.... as everyone here made fun of the name Arthur, we think we might change the name to Mikael (not pronounced as Michael, but as Mee-kah-el) and the nickname they use in Armenia (DH is Armenian) is Mika, which I really like........ I hope we can finally decide!! LO deserves a name! :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

Happy V day Mac! Mines thursday i am looking forward to it :haha: i actually wasn't phased by it 1st go around, but i still have a hard time believing i have had 2 completely normal, boring pregancy's. So many of my friends have had fertility issues/MC's/spotting/sickness whatever - and i keep thinking its too good to be true - so hitting 24 weeks will be nice.


----------



## pola17

Ohhh Mattsgirl! What's up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Mac yay for V day! :dance: 

Pola good choice on the name Mikael:thumbup:


----------



## pola17

lol, Thanks, Jolley!! We're really considering not telling anyone until he's born... well... besides you! :haha:


----------



## bella21

hi ladies!! how is everybody? 

happy vday to mac!!! woohooo!!

pola if you both like the name arthur i say go for it! I've noticed people in the US have different perceptions on names then other parts of the world so thats probably why they didn't like the name. but i love the name mika ! its still an option for my baby boy! (although were leaning towards chase). and as far as your baby goes I'm sure he is doing just fine in there!!! the door at my work to enter and exit the bar is a swing door and i often hit my tummy with it forgetting its there :blush: and little one is just fine!

celtic love everything you've knitted so far!! very cute!!!


OH and I had a great time yesterday at wrestlemania ! we went to an asian place for lunch in new york...and although i really wanted raw tuna i settled for chicken haha. Our baby boy was going crazy during the show...he mustve liked the fireworks and the loud music!! But to anybody that deciders to drive into new york...my advice is too PEE before you enter the tunnels and hit all the traffic! .... i thought i was going to pee myself by the time we parked the car :haha: we also bought some really cute wrestling onesies and a little bib :cloud9: 

now to enjoy these 2 beautiful days off with CLEANING! haha. really need to get motivated here and go through old clothes and clean out the closet for our little boy! and the house needs an all around good full cleaning...OH helps but you know men...its always half-assed (excuse my language lol)


----------



## setarei

@Angelmarie; I'm sorry about your cat. I nearly had to put down a pet a few weeks ago because of illness but luckily he turned around. I spent a good week doing nothing but crying. Feel free to vent if you want to. I know it's scary to think that you're hurting the baby and that makes you feel worse for feeling bad. Like others have said, you're bound to get emotional during pregnancy and the baby can cope with it.

@pola, as long as you don't have pain you should be fine. I second drinking something (like orange juice) to get the baby moving just to ease your mind. Also contact your doctor once you're back.

@celtic, great knitting job. Looks like you're getting ready.

@ready, lucky you! Our next tv will be 3d but the current one is no where near dying. Maybe I should take a look and see if I can speed it along, humm...

@Mac, happy v day! I can't wait to reach it so I can take a breath.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Hey Ladies!

My name is Heidi and I was on this board religiously with my first pregnancy and kind of fell off the wagon a bit. I am back with my third pregnancy now, (another little girl) due on August 14th!

I am excited to get to know the other August Mommas and read all about your pregnancies!


----------



## bella21

hi heidi!! welcome!!! congrats on you're little girl! you're due one day before me :cloud9: its a great group of girls we have here! very supportive!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

My mam did all that knitting :) I do knit and crochet my self but do not think I need any thing now on till baby past 3 months LOL 


I have my big scan tomorrow looking forward to it, feel a bit nervous though hope all is ok with baby oh and be nice to confirm my boy is a boy :thumbup:

heidi Hello and welcome to the group :flower:

OH any one else getting swelling around thier ankles mine are huge :dohh:


----------



## Barhanita

Welcome Heidi!!

Mac, happy V-day!! I cannot wait to be 24 weeks too. 

The doctor put a heart monitor on my, and I have to keep it on for 7 days. Yesterday I was extremely orthostatic: when I stood up from sitting, my blood pressure dropped, and pulse went from 89 to 137. I hope eating more salt will help. And I hope with the monitor they will have a better idea of what is going on.

My baby girl was very active yesterday. Really-really active. Today is kinda quite, she just moves every now and then. I am worried, as usual, but I think it's her thing: one day she is active, the next day she is sleepy. She likes to worry her mommy 

My friends from the UK are visiting and they brought a Paddington Bear for our future baby. It's so cute!


----------



## bella21

aw I'm sorry bar! hopefully they can keep an eye on things better this way!! very cute about the bear!!! My baby boy was extremely active yesterday too and today not so much. I'm trying not to let it bother me either!


----------



## JenzyKY

mac1979 said:


> I just realized I'm 24 weeks!!!!! We all know what that means!!!!!

Yay yay yay!!!! That's so exciting!!!!


----------



## pola17

Thanks girls!!

Heidi! Welcome! :hi:


----------



## onebumpplease

I had my re-scan today and said everything looks ok! We didn't get a pic as she had her hands and eventually her feet too in front of her face.

The original technician had to get someone else in to check what she was looking at, but we were given the thumbs up. Although a wee bit worried because of two people having to look and I read about someone getting a call from a doc after their scan... I was made for worrying obviously!


----------



## bella21

onebumpplease said:


> I had my re-scan today and said everything looks ok! We didn't get a pic as she had her hands and eventually her feet too in front of her face.
> 
> The original technician had to get someone else in to check what she was looking at, but we were given the thumbs up. Although a wee bit worried because of two people having to look and I read about someone getting a call from a doc after their scan... I was made for worrying obviously!


everytime I've gotten a scan the tech has always called in a doctor afterwards to just "make sure" everything she saw was okay. maybe its the same case for you?


----------



## lolpants

Congrats on V day Mac! :happydance:

I like your name choice Pola, gotta be honest and say I prefer it to Arthur too :blush:

We have finally found a boys name we both like too... Jaxon. So we Have Melody for a girl and Jaxon for a boy.. middle names will be a nod to our parents :)

Congrats on better scan onebump.. good luck for yours tomorrow Celtic!

Hope you feel better asap Bar :hugs: Hopefully having your friends around will help!

Welcome and congrats on no3 Heidi :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Welcome Heidi :)

Bar hang in there:hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Glad all looked good onebump :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Pola, I love Arthur but I love classic names as mine is Henry. I get tired of trendy names in the NICU where you chuckle inside reading them knowing a college application will be funny. If you love Arthur use it. Your baby and its not like its a name setting him up for disaster! He can be a Supreme Court judge with that name. 

Lol, your names are cute! I love Melody! Not seen that here in a long time. Is Jaxon really popular over there? It all of a sudden got huge here.


----------



## Barhanita

Our girl is going to be Lena. I am just worried, that people won't pronounce it the way we intend. How would you pronounce Lena?


----------



## JenzyKY

Lee-na or Len-a?


----------



## readynwilling

LOL - Jackson is our top boys name too (but not spelling it the same way). DH isn't 100% on board, but its been my #1 name since before i was pregnant HAHAHAHA

i would pronounce Lena as LEE-na.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Happy V-day Mac!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:




bella21 said:


> OH and I had a great time yesterday at wrestlemania ! we went to an asian place for lunch in new york...and although i really wanted raw tuna i settled for chicken haha. Our baby boy was going crazy during the show...he mustve liked the fireworks and the loud music!! But to anybody that deciders to drive into new york...my advice is too PEE before you enter the tunnels and hit all the traffic! .... i thought i was going to pee myself by the time we parked the car :haha: we also bought some really cute wrestling onesies and a little bib :cloud9:
> 
> now to enjoy these 2 beautiful days off with CLEANING! haha. really need to get motivated here and go through old clothes and clean out the closet for our little boy! and the house needs an all around good full cleaning...OH helps but you know men...its always half-assed (excuse my language lol)

I had a hard time with bathrooms in my trip too! It got really annoying I need to go so much and was constantly looking for a bathroom! 

I also have to do the cleaning of the closet! I need to do the kitchen too. I understand what you say about your DH, if mine gets around to getting his stuff out it's enough for me! I am also kind of OCD so I like things my way :haha:



HeidiLSparks said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> My name is Heidi and I was on this board religiously with my first pregnancy and kind of fell off the wagon a bit. I am back with my third pregnancy now, (another little girl) due on August 14th!
> 
> I am excited to get to know the other August Mommas and read all about your pregnancies!

Welcome!!! :hi: 3 girls! how incredible! 



Barhanita said:


> The doctor put a heart monitor on my, and I have to keep it on for 7 days. Yesterday I was extremely orthostatic: when I stood up from sitting, my blood pressure dropped, and pulse went from 89 to 137. I hope eating more salt will help. And I hope with the monitor they will have a better idea of what is going on.
> 
> My baby girl was very active yesterday. Really-really active. Today is kinda quite, she just moves every now and then. I am worried, as usual, but I think it's her thing: one day she is active, the next day she is sleepy. She likes to worry her mommy
> 
> My friends from the UK are visiting and they brought a Paddington Bear for our future baby. It's so cute!

Hang in there Bar! 

My girl's movements are a lot like you described too :flower:



onebumpplease said:


> I had my re-scan today and said everything looks ok! We didn't get a pic as she had her hands and eventually her feet too in front of her face.
> 
> The original technician had to get someone else in to check what she was looking at, but we were given the thumbs up. Although a wee bit worried because of two people having to look and I read about someone getting a call from a doc after their scan... I was made for worrying obviously!

Glad to hear all went well! :) My girl had her hands in her face too, but they are giving me a quick re-scan next month to get a good 3D picture :happydance:



Barhanita said:


> Our girl is going to be Lena. I am just worried, that people won't pronounce it the way we intend. How would you pronounce Lena?

I think I would do Lee-na

Pola I like the name Mikael a lot, I too like it better than Arthur.:blush: I have a friend that is name Mikael and it's a pain for him because no one pronounces it right at first so he has to explain to everyone how to say it and sometimes they don't ever get it lol. But I think it doesn't matter what other people say or think!

AFM I've had a few emotional days, a lot of crying for no reason. :dohh: Thank god my DH is so supportive and knows how to make me feel better


----------



## borr.dg.baby

A lot of people are calling my girl Isabel, and I have to keep correcting them that it's Isabela!!! Is it really that hard of a name!!!


----------



## pola17

Lily, not really!!! It's not hard to tell... I guess they're used to Isabel? But I've known more Isabelas than Isabels...

I guess it's like Stephanie and Estefania... they're alike (but not the same) :shrug:
But count me as one of those people who call your girl Isabela!! :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

i like Isabella - not that difficult!!

I had/have a heck of a time with the spelling of J's name. We spelt it Jadyn. I realize its not the norm, but sheesh. But i mean im a Sara... and i constantly get Sarah (no biggie) so im sure J will decide how much people spelling her name wrong bugs her :haha:


----------



## pola17

onebumpplease said:


> I had my re-scan today and said everything looks ok! We didn't get a pic as she had her hands and eventually her feet too in front of her face.
> 
> The original technician had to get someone else in to check what she was looking at, but we were given the thumbs up. Although a wee bit worried because of two people having to look and I read about someone getting a call from a doc after their scan... I was made for worrying obviously!

That's great your scan went great!!!




lolpants said:


> Congrats on V day Mac! :happydance:
> 
> I like your name choice Pola, gotta be honest and say I prefer it to Arthur too :blush:
> 
> We have finally found a boys name we both like too... Jaxon. So we Have Melody for a girl and Jaxon for a boy.. middle names will be a nod to our parents :)
> 
> Congrats on better scan onebump.. good luck for yours tomorrow Celtic!
> 
> Hope you feel better asap Bar :hugs: Hopefully having your friends around will help!
> 
> Welcome and congrats on no3 Heidi :thumbup:
> 
> Lol xx

I loooove Jaxon!! I prefer Mikael as well! :haha: that's ok you share your opinion! No blushing, please! :winkwink:



JenzyKY said:


> Pola, I love Arthur but I love classic names as mine is Henry. I get tired of trendy names in the NICU where you chuckle inside reading them knowing a college application will be funny. If you love Arthur use it. Your baby and its not like its a name setting him up for disaster! He can be a Supreme Court judge with that name.
> 
> Lol, your names are cute! I love Melody! Not seen that here in a long time. Is Jaxon really popular over there? It all of a sudden got huge here.


Thanks, Jenzy!!! Problem is that I've always considered names have to match last names, and DH has an Armenian last name, so I wanted to use names common in there... I always LOVED Mikael, and in spanish, armenian and russian (languages spoken by both families) the name is pronounced the same way! :thumbup: I feel more secure with Mikael!! Let's see if I don't change my mind later! :rofl:



Barhanita said:


> Our girl is going to be Lena. I am just worried, that people won't pronounce it the way we intend. How would you pronounce Lena?

I would pronounce it as Leh-nah.... Am I pronouncing it correctly? :shrug:



borr.dg.baby said:


> AFM I've had a few emotional days, a lot of crying for no reason. :dohh: Thank god my DH is so supportive and knows how to make me feel better

Thanks Lily!!! I guess my boy will have some annoying moments while growing up everytime he has to explain his name! :rofl: I tell you because even tho my name (Paola) is VERY common in our country, people still call me Paula! I guess I'm used to it! :haha:

And hey!! Don't cry!! It's so nice your hubby is there to cheer you up!! :flower:


----


Can you tell I'm learning how to use the multi quote??? :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Bella, glad that you had a great time in NYC, (I LOVE that city)!

Bar, sorry things are still not ideal but glad that you have some help and I adore Paddington Bear, that stuffie must be adorable. Oh and I would also pronounce the name LEE-NA

Glad everything looked good on your scan Onebump. 

Love the name Lol (and Ready)

Welcome Heidi!

The name we have chosen for our daughter is Isla (I-LA) and I fully expect that it will likely get mispronounced from time to time...


----------



## readynwilling

i have over 10,000 posts and still don't know how to use multi quote :rofl:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

borr.dg.baby said:


> A lot of people are calling my girl Isabel, and I have to keep correcting them that it's Isabela!!! Is it really that hard of a name!!!

I absolutely LOVE the name Isabela, it was my great-grandmother's name. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

readynwilling said:


> i have over 10,000 posts and still don't know how to use multi quote :rofl:

That might be why you have over 10,000 posts :haha:


----------



## pola17

Mrs Eddie............ I LOOOOOOOOOOOOVEEEE Isla... liked it since saw wedding crashers! (because of the actress!) I find it feminine!! :flower:

Ready... on each post, click on multi quote, and once you're done, click on post reply, and automatically you'll find the quotes! :thumbup:


----------



## mac1979

Bar-I would pronounce it Lay-nah
Pola- I like Arthur, it is DH's middle name.
lolpants- I like both Jaxon and Melody. People will probably misspell Jaxon a lot.
Celtic- those were lovely cardigans, I would love to make some, but my only crafty plan right now is recover the glider I bought, that will be more than enough. 

Today I have to get back to taping the trim for baby's room and new office and do some other paint prep so I can start soon. I even bought a mask just in case the fumes are bad. And I think I found the fabric I want for baby's curtains.


----------



## pola17

you're decorating, mac??? I can't wait to start!!!


----------



## mac1979

pola17 said:


> you're decorating, mac??? I can't wait to start!!!

DH has a friend who is between jobs right now. He starts his new one in a couple of weeks so he is being paid to help me out. Now is the most convenient time to get it done. Also we are going to vacation in New York in a couple of weeks and we are getting the wood floors refinished then so I won't have to deal with fumes.


----------



## pola17

ohhhhhh take pics, please!!!!!!!!!!
I think decorating is one of the funnest parts!!! :happydance:


----------



## JenzyKY

I didn't know with Isla you didn't pronounce the s. 

When I see Mika I think of the movie Eurotrip and how they thought Mika was a boy but in Germany that's a girls name. It's cool that its a boys name in another country. It's interesting to see the different names that are normal. In Kentucky you would have to constantly pronounce that and it'd still get butchered. 

Ready, I've never seen Jadyn spelled that way or for a girl and I've seen more than I could count. It definitely looks like it fits her! Cutie

I know an Abbiegayle and I have no clue how her parents came up with that....


----------



## CelticNiamh

readynwilling said:


> i have over 10,000 posts and still don't know how to use multi quote :rofl:


LOL :haha:

see underneath a post, you have 4 choices I have highlighted the one you pick when reading through the thread, hit multi qoute on each post you want to reply to, then when you press the tab reply to thread it will show each post and you can reply to each one in one go :flower:
Reply With Quote, *Multi-Quote This Message*, Quick reply to this message, Thanked others


Name's I have not even thought about any yet :dohh: will do after my scan tomorrow :) 

Mac ,meant to say yay for V day :flower:


----------



## readynwilling

pola17 said:


> Mrs Eddie............ I LOOOOOOOOOOOOVEEEE Isla... liked it since saw wedding crashers! (because of the actress!) I find it feminine!! :flower:
> 
> Ready... on each post, click on multi quote, and once you're done, click on post reply, and automatically you'll find the quotes! :thumbup:

Thanks :thumbup:



CelticNiamh said:


> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> i have over 10,000 posts and still don't know how to use multi quote :rofl:
> 
> 
> LOL :haha:
> 
> see underneath a post, you have 4 choices I have highlighted the one you pick when reading through the thread, hit multi qoute on each post you want to reply to, then when you press the tab reply to thread it will show each post and you can reply to each one in one go :flower:
> Reply With Quote, *Multi-Quote This Message*, Quick reply to this message, Thanked others
> 
> 
> Name's I have not even thought about any yet :dohh: will do after my scan tomorrow :)
> 
> Mac ,meant to say yay for V day :flower:Click to expand...

I think i got it :flower:



Mrs. Eddie said:


> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> i have over 10,000 posts and still don't know how to use multi quote :rofl:
> 
> That might be why you have over 10,000 posts :haha:Click to expand...

probably! LOL.

Look im a pro now!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I love the name Isla :cloud9:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Funny story...

I was at the hair saloon the other day and the girl doing my nails asked me if I planned on getting married. Apparently she thought that I was a teen and pregnant :dohh: I know I am young but really!!!!???? hahaha I had a good laugh! She wouldn't believe I was 23 and married for almost 2 years!


----------



## readynwilling

oh borr! Nice for her to assume! I mean i know its totally common for couples to have babies before they are married now, but is that REALLY something you want to ask someone. In your case it worked out for her, turns out you are little older than she thought and already married... but what if she asked someone who was no longer with the father and was really young. What a spot to put someone in :dohh:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yes I though it was a little insensitive too but I was startled by the question so much.

Sometimes it makes me feel very insecure that I look so young and I feel that I get weird disapproving looks while out and about from people thinking that I am a teen. I try to laugh about it and say that some day it will benefit me to look so young but it's still hard sometimes :(


----------



## bella21

borr.dg.baby said:


> Funny story...
> 
> I was at the hair saloon the other day and the girl doing my nails asked me if I planned on getting married. Apparently she thought that I was a teen and pregnant :dohh: I know I am young but really!!!!???? hahaha I had a good laugh! She wouldn't believe I was 23 and married for almost 2 years!

OH and I aren't married and I had somebody actually ask me if we were getting married or not too...when I replied with yes eventually but not right now, they were like "omg why aren't you getting married? i don't understand?" well a baby came first and i don't feel like i should have to stress about planning a wedding now too just because we fell pregnant! we'll get married when we are ready..plain and simple! times are different now! errrrr


----------



## JenzyKY

What's it matter if you are married anyway?!


----------



## lolpants

Bar I would pronounce lee-na ?

Borr I love Isabella - Phoebes middle name is Isobela, spelt that way as was way my nan spelt it :thumbup:

Jaxon, will probably get spelt Jackson a lot but then people spell Phoebe wrong all the time so I'm used to it! Its not common here in the UK at all! I found it on a american baby name site.. me and OH were looking for something that grabbed us and had a slightly rock edge to it.. that's why we prefer the X spelling

JenzyKY it must be hard choosing a name if surrounded by babies! Must be even harder for a teacher, you must associate names with the children's behaviour!

Lovely names everyone, I especially like Isla!

Well done on the multi quoting Ready :thumbup::haha:

Lol xx


----------



## more babies

Borr I get the same thing! I'm 27 almost 28 and people think I'm still in high school and my kids babysitter or sister :dohh: I'm shocked by how people feel the need to comment the way they do! I've even had older women specifically lecture me on the importance of not skipping school when I've been getting my hair done or something in the middle of the day. I interrupt and let them know I graduated a long time ago, thanks! Some people...


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I completely agree people should not butt in asking this and not being married does not mean anything bad. In Ecuador people still are a lot more conservative with that, they get pregnant they get married. When I moved in with my DH before marriage a lot of people were freaking out! Thankfully our families were supportive and we didn't care what people think but I got a lot criticism for "living in sin" haha

more babies I am glad I am not the only one! It's frustrating sometimes to be explaining to people about my situation. Since my DH is 10 years older than me we have been able to get married and have kids probably sooner than if he were my age because we have more emotional and financial stability but I was always judged a lot because of my age, and now that I am not that young anymore I still get judged because I look young.. :dohh:


----------



## Barhanita

We want it to be pronounced LEH-nah or LAY-nah, but not LEE-nah. But I guess, with almost any name there could be confusion.


----------



## Barhanita

Borr, I am sorry people are like that! I think people are very insensitive. I have been asked if we only got married because I got pregnant SOOO many times..


----------



## Angelmarie

Yeh it sucks! I was asked for ID last year when I was buying a lager gift set for a Christmas present! I didn't have ID on me and had to call DP over so we could actually be served! When the cashier saw Eden - a tall 9 year old, she asked if he was mine. She was really shocked and apologised. I guess it is flattering in a way but it can cause problems! I'm 32 and been buying alcohol for over 15 years! :haha:

DP and I aren't married. We plan to one day. We are engaged and that's good enough for me really. I am quite shy and, although I would love the big, white church wedding, I could crawl into the ground thinking of all the attention that would be thrown at me so god knows how I would actually be on the day! I will have to get over it at some point!!! :dohh:


----------



## amethyst77

We had our 20 week scan today and all was well :)
We stayed Team Yellow :thumbup:
My placenta is low, so being rescanned at 32 weeks...

Here's a pic of my bump and of our 20 week Flump sucking its thumb 

https://i48.tinypic.com/2hg8gar.jpg


----------



## Scottish

Loving the names that you have all picked out so far! I can't get one that I really like yet for my baba!

Barhanita I hope u feeling bit better xx

Pola how was shopping? You still sunning it up in Florida lol 

Onebumpplease glad scan went well ! 

I am very tempted to get a 4d scan but unsure ! There's a place near me offering one for half price! £100 down to £50 which is great but I don't know if I should grr I can't make a decision on anything at the moment and I don't know why lol I will blame pregnancy hormones! 

Sorry if I've missed other news posted bud I have been reading through everything and I forget most by the time I get to this page lol

Actually maybe I should multi quote which would help! Hehe


----------



## Scottish

Amethyst

Lovely bump and fab scan! So sweet baby sucking thumb aww c


----------



## Scottish

Aww sorry one more thing ticker says baby size of papaya, I bought one today and its smaller than a cantaloupe melon which was 2 weeks ago ! Maybe papayas sold in scotland are the weary tiny ones left over lol but I don't think it's that accurate at all 

Sorry had to rant about that

And I only bought the papaya cos it was the fruit of the next few weeks lol and by the way it was not tasty at all! Inside looks like rabbit poo lol


----------



## pola17

JenzyKY said:


> I didn't know with Isla you didn't pronounce the s.
> 
> When I see Mika I think of the movie Eurotrip and how they thought Mika was a boy but in Germany that's a girls name. It's cool that its a boys name in another country. It's interesting to see the different names that are normal. In Kentucky you would have to constantly pronounce that and it'd still get butchered.
> 
> Ready, I've never seen Jadyn spelled that way or for a girl and I've seen more than I could count. It definitely looks like it fits her! Cutie
> 
> I know an Abbiegayle and I have no clue how her parents came up with that....

Oh nooo!! You got it wrong... The name we like is MIKAEL not Mika... In Armenia they just call them Mika as a nickname, but it's not very common... you see.. in ex soviet countries, everyone has a nickname... All Alexanders or Alexandras are Sasha.. All Maries or Marias are Masha, Tigran (my husband's name) is called Tiko, his dad's nickname (his real name is Meruzhan) is Pito, my MIL's name is Narine, everyone calls her Narr, Levon (BIL) is called pretty often Lyova, and I didn't know there were Paulas in eastern europe and minor asia, so I do even have a nickname which is Paolshka, which means something like little Paola... or something like that!

Sorry for the confusion, but the name is Mikael, and in the movie, the name is Mieke which is pronounced very differently and is very common in europe!!! (well, I've met people from Austria and Germany, so I guess in those countries, not ALL europe lol) And that's ok! Actually both my names in Italy are a boys name!!!! :rofl: Paola is uncommon, you find more Paolos than Paolas, and Andrea is a boys name in there!! Can you believe that??!! :rofl: it's so crazy how things can be so different somewhere else!! :haha:



borr.dg.baby said:


> Funny story...
> 
> I was at the hair saloon the other day and the girl doing my nails asked me if I planned on getting married. Apparently she thought that I was a teen and pregnant :dohh: I know I am young but really!!!!???? hahaha I had a good laugh! She wouldn't believe I was 23 and married for almost 2 years!

Oh.... my beautiful Ecuador!!!!!!!!!!! :haha: Lily... you and I live in a ridiculously conservative country... what's funny is that those who judge, are always in weird situations... I've gotten the same speech... at the clinic when I got my blood test results confirming I was pregnant, the nurse was pissed and said how horrible it was a 17 year old is pregnant... when I told her I was married almost 3 years and I'm turning 29 this may, she almost fainted! :haha:

And yeah.... what if you weren't married??!! What's the problem anyways??! Tigran and I lived together for a year and a half before marrying.... my dad still thinks I dishonored him, but I don't care! :winkwink:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yeah we lived together for about a year and a half too.. we didn't feel ready to be married yet!! I have been good with being true to myself and not minding what other people think. I have a friend that wanted to get married because her relationship was good and going in that direction and when the guy suggested they first live together because he didn't feel ready to get married she flipped and said that she would never do that because of her granma and what she would say!! I don't even understand how she could say that and then spend the weekend at his place being all hypocrite! I have always been true to myself and have never been that kind of person but it's very common in our country.


----------



## pola17

amethyst77 said:


> We had our 20 week scan today and all was well :)
> We stayed Team Yellow :thumbup:
> My placenta is low, so being rescanned at 32 weeks...
> 
> Here's a pic of my bump and of our 20 week Flump sucking its thumb
> 
> https://i48.tinypic.com/2hg8gar.jpg

You are looking like a HOT mamma!!! :winkwink: and the scan pic is just adorable!!!!!!! :cloud9:



Scottish said:


> Loving the names that you have all picked out so far! I can't get one that I really like yet for my baba!
> 
> Barhanita I hope u feeling bit better xx
> 
> Pola how was shopping? You still sunning it up in Florida lol
> 
> Onebumpplease glad scan went well !
> 
> I am very tempted to get a 4d scan but unsure ! There's a place near me offering one for half price! £100 down to £50 which is great but I don't know if I should grr I can't make a decision on anything at the moment and I don't know why lol I will blame pregnancy hormones!
> 
> Sorry if I've missed other news posted bud I have been reading through everything and I forget most by the time I get to this page lol
> 
> Actually maybe I should multi quote which would help! Hehe

Yup! Still in the sunshine state! :cool: my mom's bday is this saturday, so my flight back to Ecuador is this sunday!! I'm looking forward on seeing Tigran (DH) again, but at the same time, is awesome being around my family! :cloud9:


----------



## pola17

borr.dg.baby said:


> Yeah we lived together for about a year and a half too.. we didn't feel ready to be married yet!! I have been good with being true to myself and not minding what other people think. I have a friend that wanted to get married because her relationship was good and going in that direction and when the guy suggested they first live together because he didn't feel ready to get married she flipped and said that she would never do that because of her granma and what she would say!! I don't even understand how she could say that and then spend the weekend at his place being all hypocrite! I have always been true to myself and have never been that kind of person but it's very common in our country.

And that's why I like you, hun! When we "met" on those messages, I found awesome you and I have a lot of things in common, like living together with our now DH's before getting married and many other details (besides being from the same hometown and living in the same city), so yeah! Be true to yourself... always! That's like my motto!! My parent's didn't talk to me for 9 months and I didn't care! My grandma didn't take it badly, but if she did, I wouldn't have cared as well!

Remember we live in a country full of hypocrites and people who like to gossip and try to compare themselves with the rest to feel better!


----------



## JenzyKY

lolpants said:


> Bar I would pronounce lee-na ?
> 
> Borr I love Isabella - Phoebes middle name is Isobela, spelt that way as was way my nan spelt it :thumbup:
> 
> Jaxon, will probably get spelt Jackson a lot but then people spell Phoebe wrong all the time so I'm used to it! Its not common here in the UK at all! I found it on a american baby name site.. me and OH were looking for something that grabbed us and had a slightly rock edge to it.. that's why we prefer the X spelling
> 
> JenzyKY it must be hard choosing a name if surrounded by babies! Must be even harder for a teacher, you must associate names with the children's behaviour!
> 
> Lovely names everyone, I especially like Isla!
> 
> Well done on the multi quoting Ready :thumbup::haha:
> 
> Lol xx

Yes!! I have many a negative association! I don't blink an eye at too many names but I am stumped by a name every once in a while. Crazy spelled names. Newborn just talked parents out of the name Creamy Wu. :haha:

You don't want your kid to go to heaven from the NICU but name your girl Nevaeh (heaven backwards).


----------



## borr.dg.baby

pola17 said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> Yeah we lived together for about a year and a half too.. we didn't feel ready to be married yet!! I have been good with being true to myself and not minding what other people think. I have a friend that wanted to get married because her relationship was good and going in that direction and when the guy suggested they first live together because he didn't feel ready to get married she flipped and said that she would never do that because of her granma and what she would say!! I don't even understand how she could say that and then spend the weekend at his place being all hypocrite! I have always been true to myself and have never been that kind of person but it's very common in our country.
> 
> And that's why I like you, hun! When we "met" on those messages, I found awesome you and I have a lot of things in common, like living together with our now DH's before getting married and many other details (besides being from the same hometown and living in the same city), so yeah! Be true to yourself... always! That's like my motto!! My parent's didn't talk to me for 9 months and I didn't care! My grandma didn't take it badly, but if she did, I wouldn't have cared as well!
> 
> Remember we live in a country full of hypocrites and people who like to gossip and try to compare themselves with the rest to feel better!Click to expand...

I like you too :blush: :haha: We have a lot in common. Thankfully my parents and his parents were very supportive. Could have cared less if they weren't :thumbup:

I can't believe the nurse was judging you... when I got my bloods and I told the nurse to wish me luck... she said... "luck for it to be negative?" :dohh: and I was like NO!! Positive!!! :growlmad:


----------



## JenzyKY

Pola, I thought I'd seen Mika mentioned a few times. Whoops! That makes more sense.


----------



## pola17

borr.dg.baby said:


> I like you too :blush: :haha: We have a lot in common. Thankfully my parents and his parents were very supportive. Could have cared less if they weren't :thumbup:
> 
> I can't believe the nurse was judging you... when I got my bloods and I told the nurse to wish me luck... she said... "luck for it to be negative?" :dohh: and I was like NO!! Positive!!! :growlmad:

Oh yes! I remember you told me that!!! :haha: that's mad!!! 
I'm glad to know both your families supported you! Feeling the support is much much better!


----------



## pola17

JenzyKY said:


> Pola, I thought I'd seen Mika mentioned a few times. Whoops! That makes more sense.

lol! I said at one post that I liked the nickname Mika for Mikael! :haha: So I understand the confusion! whoopsie! :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

Is it MEE-kah or MAY-kah?


----------



## Barhanita

If it's MAY-kah, it's pretty, like a mineral.


----------



## lolpants

Nice pics Amethyst! 

Oops I said it wrong then Bar! One of my friends has a son called Kaiden, and I keep on pronouncing it as kay-den instead of ky-den .. really can't help it!

Its weird how names can be thought of so differently from one country to the next. My names Lauren, which in France is a boys name and my brother who lives there, has a male best friend called Lauren!

Lol xx


----------



## bella21

Barhanita said:


> Is it MEE-kah or MAY-kah?

i could be wrong but i think its Mike-uh....I *think* if it were a girl it would be pronounced Mee-kah. 

I think the nesting has begun. My kitchen is clean. dishes. countertops and floors are mopped in there. garbage is out. 2 loads of laundry done so far...working on the 3rd. going to vacuume and clean the bathroom after this little computer break. find a place for the couple boxes of diapers we have so far. and dusting everything as I'm going. Then its off to the closet if I make it there today :dohh: i can't stop!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bella I need some of those nesting vibes! I hope it's contagious! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Barhanita said:


> If it's MAY-kah, it's pretty, like a mineral.

Lol in Armenian and Spanish would be mee-Kah but the name is Mikael... I was saying mika is the short for that name :)


----------



## mac1979

People keep asking what we are going to do for a nickname for our boy, who will be named Xavier. We just said he won't really have a nickname, if we do use one it will be "X", DH's idea not mine. 

So, I have to share this video as it makes me cry. Jack Hoffman is a 7 year old from Nebraska, and is fighting brain cancer. The Huskers are his favorite football team (American football), this is a shot from the spring game over the weekend. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jmisv1Spck


----------



## bella21

borr.dg.baby said:


> Bella I need some of those nesting vibes! I hope it's contagious! :haha:

i hope so too! :thumbup:


----------



## Beemama321

pola17 said:


> Thanks, girls!!
> 
> Beemama... got lost when re read your message because you changed your avatar!! You're looking gorgeous!!!
> 
> Mac..... yay for viability!! :happydance:
> 
> Mrs. Eddie! That's so cool you'll have play dates nearby!! I wish I had!!!!
> 
> DH and I just spoke on skype... I return to Ecuador this sunday.... as everyone here made fun of the name Arthur, we think we might change the name to Mikael (not pronounced as Michael, but as Mee-kah-el) and the nickname they use in Armenia (DH is Armenian) is Mika, which I really like........ I hope we can finally decide!! LO deserves a name! :haha:

Thanks :) I figured it would throw you ladies off :haha:


----------



## lolpants

Aww I thought I'd got my hormones in check, but that brought a tear to my eye Mac!

I haven't got the nesting vibe yet.. I just think about how much I have to get done and I'm knackered!!

Lol xx


----------



## amethyst77

Bella can I also have some nesting vibes please :lol:


----------



## JenzyKY

My legs hurt so bad it makes me want to cry. I hate edema with working. 

A good friend of mine was mean to me when I complained about my work assignment. It made me extremely angry and regardless of her so-so apology it still makes me mad. I will no longer talk to her about anything like that. She's lucky I didn't speak my mind as these hormones pretty much take away my filter. 

Sorry for the rant!


----------



## pola17

Jenzy!! Sorry your friend was rude to you!! But you've also got us! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pola, thanks! I have loved the name Isla forever, (I also love the actress from Wedding Crashers who was so hilarious in that movie).

Wow, I'm super impressed with all of you who are nesting/putting together nurseries, etc. Perhaps those instincts will kick in for me in a few weeks...Though I will say that I am much more productive this trimester than I was in the first :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Scottish said:


> Aww sorry one more thing ticker says baby size of papaya, I bought one today and its smaller than a cantaloupe melon which was 2 weeks ago ! Maybe papayas sold in scotland are the weary tiny ones left over lol but I don't think it's that accurate at all
> 
> Sorry had to rant about that
> 
> And I only bought the papaya cos it was the fruit of the next few weeks lol and by the way it was not tasty at all! Inside looks like rabbit poo lol

I think I have ranted about the fruit ticker before too, really it makes no sense to me so you are not alone in your frustrations. :haha: I think someone (maybe Borr or Ready) pointed out that on the bump site there is a size chart that seems more accurate and has a different fruit for each week, (not sure why the ticker doesn't align with this). Here is the link: https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx


----------



## mac1979

DH brought donuts home late last night (he go home around midnight from a concert) as I have been craving them for so long. I had 2 this morning and baby is now dancing around saying "thanks guys".


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mac lol very cute :flower: 


I had my big scan today, baby is looking great, no concerns and even better a normal size for dates, which is a first ever for me :happydance: normally my babies are 3 weeks ahead because of GD, I nearly forgot to ask her to double check he was still a he, but yep:happydance: got a quick flash of boy bits lol so happy he is healthy and looking forward to getting ready for him now :happydance:

now for names :dohh: 

hope every one is feeling great :hugs:


----------



## Beemama321

Here's the start of our nursery. Two walls are striped grey and a shimmery off white and two walls are solid grey. The color is so pretty :) Next up is black furniture and yellow accents for a neutral room for the twins with some elephants and giraffes. 

also today we get another growth scan and cervix measure. Excited to see the babies again :happydance: Sadly, my ob appointment every two weeks also starts to include physical cervical exam, I hate those!! Grrr, keep your fingers out of me!:growlmad:


----------



## mama d

US Ladies - I need help with glider/rockers. I cannot find anything I like. It's making me crazy! Ideally I'd rather not go with a wooden rocker and ottoman but it's so hard to find a reasonably priced plush one. Any suggestions?? Also, I'm tall so I need one with a high back...I've come across so many where I'd need to buy a neck pillow in order to be comfortable. 

Thanks for any advice/suggestions.

Attaching a pic of the nursery so far....getting there!
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mama d

Beemama321 said:


> View attachment 596185
> View attachment 596187
> 
> 
> Here's the start of our nursery. Two walls are striped grey and a shimmery off white and two walls are solid grey. The color is so pretty :) Next up is black furniture and yellow accents for a neutral room for the twins with some elephants and giraffes.
> 
> also today we get another growth scan and cervix measure. Excited to see the babies again :happydance: Sadly, my ob appointment every two weeks also starts to include physical cervical exam, I hate those!! Grrr, keep your fingers out of me!:growlmad:

I LOVE the striped walls! SO CUTE!


----------



## Beemama321

mama d said:


> US Ladies - I need help with glider/rockers. I cannot find anything I like. It's making me crazy! Ideally I'd rather not go with a wooden rocker and ottoman but it's so hard to find a reasonably priced plush one. Any suggestions?? Also, I'm tall so I need one with a high back...I've come across so many where I'd need to buy a neck pillow in order to be comfortable.
> 
> Thanks for any advice/suggestions.
> 
> Attaching a pic of the nursery so far....getting there!

Cute!!!! I'm a fan of the wooden/fabric gliders and ottomans so I'm not much help. they are cheap(er), look decent, are incredibly comfy and they have high backs. And they come in different fabric colors and lots of wood shades to match your furniture.


----------



## more babies

Both your nursery rooms look great!! :thumbup:


----------



## Barhanita

Oh, your nurseries are wonderful! Our baby will live with us in our small bedroom indefinitely, until we are making more money.

I think I started having heartburn. How does it feel?


----------



## mama d

Barhanita said:


> Oh, your nurseries are wonderful! Our baby will live with us in our small bedroom indefinitely, until we are making more money.
> 
> I think I started having heartburn. How does it feel?

Thanks, Bar.

And no fun about the heartburn. I think it's hard to describe the feeling but when I have it, it feels a bit like I might vomit. I get a burning sensation in my throat and feel like my food is just sitting there. Tums work wonders for me. I love them!


----------



## bella21

lovin the nurseries ladies!! I so wish we had an extra room to decorate. our little boy will be staying in our room for the time being until our lease is up next year!


----------



## more babies

Our little boy will also be in our room also.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

JenzyKY said:


> My legs hurt so bad it makes me want to cry. I hate edema with working.
> 
> A good friend of mine was mean to me when I complained about my work assignment. It made me extremely angry and regardless of her so-so apology it still makes me mad. I will no longer talk to her about anything like that. She's lucky I didn't speak my mind as these hormones pretty much take away my filter.
> 
> Sorry for the rant!

:hugs: I hope you are feeling better



mac1979 said:


> DH brought donuts home late last night (he go home around midnight from a concert) as I have been craving them for so long. I had 2 this morning and baby is now dancing around saying "thanks guys".

That is so funny! I have been craving vanilla cake forever but haven't been able to find any :dohh:



Beemama321 said:


> View attachment 596185
> View attachment 596187
> 
> 
> Here's the start of our nursery. Two walls are striped grey and a shimmery off white and two walls are solid grey. The color is so pretty :) Next up is black furniture and yellow accents for a neutral room for the twins with some elephants and giraffes.
> 
> also today we get another growth scan and cervix measure. Excited to see the babies again :happydance: Sadly, my ob appointment every two weeks also starts to include physical cervical exam, I hate those!! Grrr, keep your fingers out of me!:growlmad:

I love it! I am also doing a stripped wall, but with vertical stripes, and the rest of my walls are also gray :flower:



mama d said:


> US Ladies - I need help with glider/rockers. I cannot find anything I like. It's making me crazy! Ideally I'd rather not go with a wooden rocker and ottoman but it's so hard to find a reasonably priced plush one. Any suggestions?? Also, I'm tall so I need one with a high back...I've come across so many where I'd need to buy a neck pillow in order to be comfortable.
> 
> Thanks for any advice/suggestions.
> 
> Attaching a pic of the nursery so far....getting there!

It's looking good! You ladies would laugh if I sent you a pic of our nursery! It's filled with so much stuff :nope:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Last night I was cooking some artichokes because I read they are strong with iron and wanted to help my anemia. 

Well I was waiting for DH so I could eat them with him but then I decided he was probably going to be late and I was lazy to make the white sauce that goes with them. So I thought to myself that I can eat them tomorrow and went to bed.

The problem is... I completely forgot about the artichokes that were cooking and fell asleep. My DH came come about an hour later to find the house completely covered in smoke and some very burned artichokes! So dangerous but glad all was ok! I have been feeling extremely guilty over what happened and also have been very insecure thinking about how am I going to care for our little one if I can't even take care of myself :dohh: :cry:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Love the nursery so far :thumbup:


----------



## more babies

Borr have you added an iron supplement in addition to your prenatal? Ive had to with each pregnancy and also read its best to take with orange juice on an empty stomach. This time especially I noticed a huge difference once I started taking them.


----------



## setarei

I got a scare this weekend. Thought I might have an amniotic leak so I went to the hospital yesterday. Luckily, it ended up being very watery mucous which is so much better. The fun part is that they weren't able to find baby B's heartbeat on the doppler (happens every time so I don't get scared anymore) so they had to ultrasound instead. Even with an ultrasound, it took 2 nurses and 2 OBs to find the beating heart for B (it was one of those tiny 4" screens) but we could see the baby moving so we knew there was nothing wrong. During the 20 minutes they were looking for an actual beating heart, we got to see A and B get face to face and start punching/poking each other in the face! It was the cutest thing they've done by far :cloud9:.


----------



## mac1979

mama d said:


> US Ladies - I need help with glider/rockers. I cannot find anything I like. It's making me crazy! Ideally I'd rather not go with a wooden rocker and ottoman but it's so hard to find a reasonably priced plush one. Any suggestions?? Also, I'm tall so I need one with a high back...I've come across so many where I'd need to buy a neck pillow in order to be comfortable.
> 
> Thanks for any advice/suggestions.
> 
> Attaching a pic of the nursery so far....getting there!

Have you looked on your local Craigslist or Freecycle for one. If you are crafty they can be reupholstered. I had to that with mine, chair and fabric totalled 160, the chair I wanted was almost $700. You can find instructions for it online.


----------



## mac1979

Beemama321 said:


> View attachment 596185
> View attachment 596187
> 
> 
> Here's the start of our nursery. Two walls are striped grey and a shimmery off white and two walls are solid grey. The color is so pretty :) Next up is black furniture and yellow accents for a neutral room for the twins with some elephants and giraffes.
> 
> also today we get another growth scan and cervix measure. Excited to see the babies again :happydance: Sadly, my ob appointment every two weeks also starts to include physical cervical exam, I hate those!! Grrr, keep your fingers out of me!:growlmad:

I love the stripes. How long did that take, as I have been considering something similiar (also in grey :haha:).


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yay Celtic, glad all is well with your little guy :happydance:

Beautiful nurseries ladies!

Borr, that would have been so scary, glad everything turned out alright. I always am having to double check things to make sure that I actually locked the door, didn't leave my keys in the lock, closed the garage door (and it is automatic, I have the opener in my car and yes I have still left the house with the door wide open). Sometimes I fear what my mind will be like by the third tri :wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Yay Celtic, glad all is well with your little guy :happydance:
> 
> Beautiful nurseries ladies!
> 
> Borr, that would have been so scary, glad everything turned out alright. I always am having to double check things to make sure that I actually locked the door, didn't leave my keys in the lock, closed the garage door (and it is automatic, I have the opener in my car and yes I have still left the house with the door wide open). Sometimes I fear what my mind will be like by the third tri :wacko:

Thanks Eddie :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

more babies said:


> Borr have you added an iron supplement in addition to your prenatal? Ive had to with each pregnancy and also read its best to take with orange juice on an empty stomach. This time especially I noticed a huge difference once I started taking them.

I was not able to take supplements until I was done with my antibiotics for the infection. I am done today so I will start the supplements tomorrow. I hope it makes me feel better, I have been feeling sort of dizzy and I think it might be the anemia.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Celtic glad all is well!! :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

congrats on great scan Celtic :thumbup:

Loving the nurseries! I am so unorganised - not even bought a thing yet!!

Borr, baby brain is a pain! Can't even say it gets better tbh, but you will do everything right for your baby, so don't panic :hugs:

Setarai that is soo cute, glad you're ok too!

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Nurseries are gorgeous! Exciting that you girls have started with all the nesting and decorating. I plan on doing just that once I find my lost motivation! :dohh:

Celtic - great news on the scan! so pleased your little man is doing well. Did you get any photos! I love scan pics!!! :flower:

I have my re-scan tomorrow. Fingers crossed that all is well and that she is still a girl! eek!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic glad your little guy is doing good! :) 

Setarei glad your babies are doing good and you got to see them :)


----------



## mama d

mac1979 said:


> mama d said:
> 
> 
> US Ladies - I need help with glider/rockers. I cannot find anything I like. It's making me crazy! Ideally I'd rather not go with a wooden rocker and ottoman but it's so hard to find a reasonably priced plush one. Any suggestions?? Also, I'm tall so I need one with a high back...I've come across so many where I'd need to buy a neck pillow in order to be comfortable.
> 
> Thanks for any advice/suggestions.
> 
> Attaching a pic of the nursery so far....getting there!
> 
> Have you looked on your local Craigslist or Freecycle for one. If you are crafty they can be reupholstered. I had to that with mine, chair and fabric totalled 160, the chair I wanted was almost $700. You can find instructions for it online.Click to expand...

That's a good idea. I've looked on Craigslist and haven't had luck but I'll check Freecycle or maybe even ebay. I never thought about reupholstering. That might be a good idea!! Thanks Mac!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Our girl wasn't too cooperative opening her legs last time but eventually the tech got to see she was still a girl, this is the potty shot from the 22 weeks scan...



Does it still look like girl? Or could there be a willy hiding there?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

This is what our nursery looks like as of today

Still all her stuff is in bags but I managed to clear most of the closet today, hope to be done this weekend with the rest so I can take her stuff out of bags



What a mess!!!! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## setarei

@borr, that looks great! 

For the nursery, we've got most of the furniture set up (which was easy since we are going with the montessori approach). Now we've just got to work on the decor which is about half finished. I'm hoping to get it all done by week 28 at the latest since I'll probably be put on bed rest.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Setarei Glad to hear all is well I really love the story about your twins teasing each other... It's always best to get checked out just in case


----------



## pola17

borr.dg.baby said:


> Last night I was cooking some artichokes because I read they are strong with iron and wanted to help my anemia.
> 
> Well I was waiting for DH so I could eat them with him but then I decided he was probably going to be late and I was lazy to make the white sauce that goes with them. So I thought to myself that I can eat them tomorrow and went to bed.
> 
> The problem is... I completely forgot about the artichokes that were cooking and fell asleep. My DH came come about an hour later to find the house completely covered in smoke and some very burned artichokes! So dangerous but glad all was ok! I have been feeling extremely guilty over what happened and also have been very insecure thinking about how am I going to care for our little one if I can't even take care of myself :dohh: :cry:

:hugs: heyy!!! This has happened to a lot of us!!! :hugs: don't feel insecure... you'll be great! 
I have burnt stuff at the oven and had to sleep with all windows open in cold Quito and have the appartment smelling like smoke for a week! :haha:

Don't be sad!!!


----------



## pola17

setarei said:


> I got a scare this weekend. Thought I might have an amniotic leak so I went to the hospital yesterday. Luckily, it ended up being very watery mucous which is so much better. The fun part is that they weren't able to find baby B's heartbeat on the doppler (happens every time so I don't get scared anymore) so they had to ultrasound instead. Even with an ultrasound, it took 2 nurses and 2 OBs to find the beating heart for B (it was one of those tiny 4" screens) but we could see the baby moving so we knew there was nothing wrong. During the 20 minutes they were looking for an actual beating heart, we got to see A and B get face to face and start punching/poking each other in the face! It was the cutest thing they've done by far :cloud9:.

ohhhh so glad all is good!!

Celtic, great to know about the scan... do you have any pics!

Angel, good luck!


----------



## pola17

Lol Lily! Isabela still looks like Isabela! :haha: :cloud9:

Nursery is taking shape!!!

It's so hard to update myself with sooooo many posts... but I'm hoping everyone is doing great!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh my it is so hard to keep up with this thread. So much happens in a day. BUt I'm glad to hear that all the recent scans have gone well. I'm really hoping to try and keep up better now that I'm not gonna be working as much.
All the nurseries are looking so cute. We finally started the process of cleaning out our spare room and trying to turn it into our little Jacks room. Which is going really really slow because for the past 2 years we've just used that room for all of our crap that we don't want to look at ( which some how became alot) but you can actually walk into it now. So a little progress is happening. 
I also bought all the fabric and such things for the bedding set that my mom and I are making. Sorry Pola but we kinda stole your star wars idea. DH hated all the things that I like online and really wanted it. ( But only the original trilogy, none of the new stuff) When he suggested it I was almost like we can't do that Pola's doing it. But I knew he would be like so what she lives in a different country, so I just went with it.


----------



## bella21

borr.dg.baby said:


> Last night I was cooking some artichokes because I read they are strong with iron and wanted to help my anemia.
> 
> Well I was waiting for DH so I could eat them with him but then I decided he was probably going to be late and I was lazy to make the white sauce that goes with them. So I thought to myself that I can eat them tomorrow and went to bed.
> 
> The problem is... I completely forgot about the artichokes that were cooking and fell asleep. My DH came come about an hour later to find the house completely covered in smoke and some very burned artichokes! So dangerous but glad all was ok! I have been feeling extremely guilty over what happened and also have been very insecure thinking about how am I going to care for our little one if I can't even take care of myself :dohh: :cry:

First I want to make sure i say this...im so glad you are safe and nothing bad happened! but I maybe laughed a little bit when i was reading this because it is definitely something i would do! now that I'm pregnant its even worse. if it makes you feel better I put a to go coffee cup in the microwave (this was almost 3 years ago) well there was metal on the inside of it...the microwave caught on fire and smelled like burnt metal for the next 3 days :dohh: so don't worry it happens to the best of us!! 



setarei said:


> I got a scare this weekend. Thought I might have an amniotic leak so I went to the hospital yesterday. Luckily, it ended up being very watery mucous which is so much better. The fun part is that they weren't able to find baby B's heartbeat on the doppler (happens every time so I don't get scared anymore) so they had to ultrasound instead. Even with an ultrasound, it took 2 nurses and 2 OBs to find the beating heart for B (it was one of those tiny 4" screens) but we could see the baby moving so we knew there was nothing wrong. During the 20 minutes they were looking for an actual beating heart, we got to see A and B get face to face and start punching/poking each other in the face! It was the cutest thing they've done by far :cloud9:.

glad all is well!! and so cute about your twins playing!!



anybody else's kicks getting stronger? I'm starting to feel him much more often and much stronger now! i love it! 

good luck on upcoming scans ladies! angel i think has one tomorrow? sorry if thats wrong its hard to remember everybody!


----------



## pola17

Mattsgirl said:


> Oh my it is so hard to keep up with this thread. So much happens in a day. BUt I'm glad to hear that all the recent scans have gone well. I'm really hoping to try and keep up better now that I'm not gonna be working as much.
> All the nurseries are looking so cute. We finally started the process of cleaning out our spare room and trying to turn it into our little Jacks room. Which is going really really slow because for the past 2 years we've just used that room for all of our crap that we don't want to look at ( which some how became alot) but you can actually walk into it now. So a little progress is happening.
> I also bought all the fabric and such things for the bedding set that my mom and I are making. Sorry Pola but we kinda stole your star wars idea. DH hated all the things that I like online and really wanted it. ( But only the original trilogy, none of the new stuff) When he suggested it I was almost like we can't do that Pola's doing it. But I knew he would be like so what she lives in a different country, so I just went with it.

Goooooooooo for it! :happydance: I'd be honored!!!
I'm not doing the Star Wars nursery as I had trouble finding stuff in Florida! :dohh: but that would be awesome! Please, take piiiiiiics!!!!


----------



## pola17

Bella! Mine are pretty strong, specially at bed time... I also feel how he moves from one side to the other... Like an alien!!!!! :cool:


----------



## Beemama321

mac1979 said:


> Beemama321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 596185
> View attachment 596187
> 
> 
> Here's the start of our nursery. Two walls are striped grey and a shimmery off white and two walls are solid grey. The color is so pretty :) Next up is black furniture and yellow accents for a neutral room for the twins with some elephants and giraffes.
> 
> also today we get another growth scan and cervix measure. Excited to see the babies again :happydance: Sadly, my ob appointment every two weeks also starts to include physical cervical exam, I hate those!! Grrr, keep your fingers out of me!:growlmad:
> 
> I love the stripes. How long did that take, as I have been considering something similiar (also in grey :haha:).Click to expand...

Thanks! My hubby did it in a manner of a few hours... done in one day. The grey is such a nice, calming but beautiful wall color. We are SO happy with it. I used to think GREY=DREARY. No way, it's so cheery in there!


----------



## Beemama321

We had another scan of the babies today. My cervix is nice and long (GO CERVIX!) and now BOTH of my babies are breech. No wonder my bladder/cervix feels like it's being kicked all day long. We got the see them chest to chest with both their hearts beating side by side, breath taking! They are measuring 1lb4oz girl and 1lb5oz boy. I'm in love!!! :cloud9::cloud9:

Also, our car seats came in today. I know it's dorky, but I was so excited!!!!


----------



## Barhanita

Beemama, which carseats are those?

And everyone else, which ones are you getting? We are leaning toward Britax Be Safe (as a part of travel system with a Be Agile stroller).


----------



## Angelmarie

We have the Maxi- Cosi. We had one with Caelan and we were really happy with it. Very sturdy. 


Great news on the cervix, Beemama! The image you painted of your twins sounds amazing. 

Leaving for scan in a couple of hours! I'm getting nervous again. Hope baby is feeling cooperative!


----------



## Sooz

Sorry I've not been on for a few days! One of my friends has recently stopped work to be a SAHM so I get to see her a lot more during the days and we've been taking the kids out! We went shopping yesterday and I ended up buying loads but we have nearly all the clothes for Limpet now ad have made a start on DD birthday shopping. Just waiting for some sleepsuits I ordered online from Next with a £10 discount to be delivered today and then I need to go to the nursery for DD 'parents day' annd also drop of Limpets place deposit.



mac1979 said:


> DH brought donuts home late last night (he go home around midnight from a concert) as I have been craving them for so long. I had 2 this morning and baby is now dancing around saying "thanks guys".

Donuts are one of my cravings! I get a pack of 5 (have to be jam) every Tuesday when we go food shopping ad if they've gone slightly hard I've been so ridiculously devastated! Then last week I discovered 10 seconds i the microwave restores them to all their gooey glory. :thumbup:



CelticNiamh said:


> Mac lol very cute :flower:
> 
> 
> I had my big scan today, baby is looking great, no concerns and even better a normal size for dates, which is a first ever for me :happydance: normally my babies are 3 weeks ahead because of GD, I nearly forgot to ask her to double check he was still a he, but yep:happydance: got a quick flash of boy bits lol so happy he is healthy and looking forward to getting ready for him now :happydance:
> 
> now for names :dohh:
> 
> hope every one is feeling great :hugs:

Glad your scan went well and you've got a definite gender result now too! Good luck with the names, our conversations about them are still really half-hearted so we've given up for now. 



setarei said:


> During the 20 minutes they were looking for an actual beating heart, we got to see A and B get face to face and start punching/poking each other in the face! It was the cutest thing they've done by far :cloud9:.

Sorry the babies gave you a scare but great you got an additional ultrasound. So cute they are interacting in the womb together. :cloud9:



borr.dg.baby said:


> Our girl wasn't too cooperative opening her legs last time but eventually the tech got to see she was still a girl, this is the potty shot from the 22 weeks scan...
> 
> View attachment 596371
> 
> 
> Does it still look like girl? Or could there be a willy hiding there?

Definitely still looks like a girl to me. :happydance:



Love the nursery pictures! Ours is obviously DD room now and baby will room in with us for 6 months before they start sharing but this is what it looked like when we decorated for DD in 2011.

https://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/190688_1914253822700_5456824_n.jpg

https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/198579_1914247422540_6041445_n.jpg

https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/199868_1914252342663_8087726_n.jpg

https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/199575_1914255262736_1634063_n.jpg

It is nowhere NEAR as tidy as that now. :blush::haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Nurseries are gorgeous! Exciting that you girls have started with all the nesting and decorating. I plan on doing just that once I find my lost motivation! :dohh:
> 
> Celtic - great news on the scan! so pleased your little man is doing well. Did you get any photos! I love scan pics!!! :flower:
> 
> I have my re-scan tomorrow. Fingers crossed that all is well and that she is still a girl! eek!

NO, I got no pictures first time ever, I think it was because they fitted me in earlier that morning so I could see my doctor, glad I have my 3d one to look at now though.
Good luck today x I know I was nervous as well before mine!



pola17 said:


> setarei said:
> 
> 
> I got a scare this weekend. Thought I might have an amniotic leak so I went to the hospital yesterday. Luckily, it ended up being very watery mucous which is so much better. The fun part is that they weren't able to find baby B's heartbeat on the doppler (happens every time so I don't get scared anymore) so they had to ultrasound instead. Even with an ultrasound, it took 2 nurses and 2 OBs to find the beating heart for B (it was one of those tiny 4" screens) but we could see the baby moving so we knew there was nothing wrong. During the 20 minutes they were looking for an actual beating heart, we got to see A and B get face to face and start punching/poking each other in the face! It was the cutest thing they've done by far :cloud9:.
> 
> ohhhh so glad all is good!!
> 
> Celtic, great to know about the scan... do you have any pics!
> 
> Angel, good luck!Click to expand...

No pics bit sad about that, I wont have another big scan again, but should have small ones with the doctor at my visit :thumbup:



Beemama321 said:


> We had another scan of the babies today. My cervix is nice and long (GO CERVIX!) and now BOTH of my babies are breech. No wonder my bladder/cervix feels like it's being kicked all day long. We got the see them chest to chest with both their hearts beating side by side, breath taking! They are measuring 1lb4oz girl and 1lb5oz boy. I'm in love!!! :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Also, our car seats came in today. I know it's dorky, but I was so excited!!!!
> 
> View attachment 596435

That is so cute and very good size :thumbup: 

Sooz I think we will be trying to pick one up on till baby nearly here LOL :dohh:

Bar britax is a good make one of my favourites :thumbup:

setarei you were right to get checked, very glad babies are doing well and being very cute :thumbup:


----------



## lolpants

Beemama that is so cute!! Sounds like twins are best friends from the beginning! 

Good luck for today Angel!

I am not decorating until baby is here as will sleep in with me for 1st 6 mths anyways, and depending on sex may just end up in with Phoebe? This is/was Phoebes room https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-kitty-nursery-almost-done-link-too-pics.html again like with Sooz, is nowhere near as tidy now!!

Lol xx


----------



## more babies

Quick update from me... Had my cervix check Monday and it shortened a full cm in 2 weeks so now I'm borderline normal/too short by only .01cm. The doctor said if it shortens more at the next appointment in 2 weeks it'll be bed rest and progesterone suppositories :sad1: I wasn't expecting this to happen so soon especially since things were looking extra good until now. Our little man gave us a thumbs up though and weighs about 1lb 2oz :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







2013-04-09_07-13-11_293.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## more babies

Oh and we bought the Britax Bagile travel system. Looks and feels great and one of my friends has one and loves it!


----------



## readynwilling

We have a maxi cosi Mico :)

And also J is in the nursery soon - so its a disaster zone LOL. She will get a big girl room, then move baby into nursery around 6 months i hope.

Woke up this morning COVERED in itchy itchy hives. Did a little google, looks to be normal. Have a MW appt at 11am (in 2 hours) so i can get it checked out then :( Frig its itchy!


----------



## pola17

more babies said:


> Quick update from me... Had my cervix check Monday and it shortened a full cm in 2 weeks so now I'm borderline normal/too short by only .01cm. The doctor said if it shortens more at the next appointment in 2 weeks it'll be bed rest and progesterone suppositories :sad1: I wasn't expecting this to happen so soon especially since things were looking extra good until now. Our little man gave us a thumbs up though and weighs about 1lb 2oz :thumbup:

:hugs: Don't worry... your LO gave you his thumbs up... that's a sign everything's going to be alright! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Good luc, ready! Tell us what the MW says! :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good luck ready!! :)

I bought the Graco click connect 3 in 1 stroller and it came with a car seat. 

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=18853346

Here it is. I'm in love with it lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

more babies said:


> Borr have you added an iron supplement in addition to your prenatal? Ive had to with each pregnancy and also read its best to take with orange juice on an empty stomach. This time especially I noticed a huge difference once I started taking them.




more babies said:


> Quick update from me... Had my cervix check Monday and it shortened a full cm in 2 weeks so now I'm borderline normal/too short by only .01cm. The doctor said if it shortens more at the next appointment in 2 weeks it'll be bed rest and progesterone suppositories :sad1: I wasn't expecting this to happen so soon especially since things were looking extra good until now. Our little man gave us a thumbs up though and weighs about 1lb 2oz :thumbup:

I love this picture :cloud9:

I hope your cervix behaves! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad to see others are getting the Maxi Cosi Mico; that's what we're getting as well, just trying to figure out what colour to get??? We are going to go with the Baby Jogger City Select as our stroller (after A LOT of research) and the Maxi Cosi Mico is supposed to fit perfectly into the carseat adapter!

Setarei glad all is well with the twinsies!

Beautiful pic Borr, Isabela is beautiful!

We are still in the process of clearing out our nursery space as well, (currently an office). DH has a course that goes until mid May and wants to keep the office somewhat in tact until that time (it is going to move into the basement as we are keeping our third bedroom as a guest room). So it will likely be the end of May before we start working on it. Jealous of all of you who already have your beautiful nurseries underway....


----------



## CelticNiamh

LOLpants omg lovely nursery love hello kitty, will you be keeping it the same or changing it this time :thumbup:

readynwilling ouch on the hives hope they clear up quickly :flower:

So I have been clearing out my bedroom making room for babies stuff he will share my room at first but OMG loads to get rid of, took down all the babies stuff I had put away, I will need more than I thought I would most of it is to well-worn and for winter so guess I will be doing more baby shopping than I thought :happydance:

Also I have a nasty red rash under my boobs and along my bikini line, it feels like a burn so sore, I know its fungal and related to my GD but so horrible :cry: its so embarrassing I know when I go to the doctor they always tell me to wash more, I shower 2 times a day :growlmad: how many more times should I do it :dohh: :cry::


----------



## more babies

Thanks girls! I'm trying to rest ask much as possible between now and my next appointment but then I'm in a wedding 2 weeks from Friday so that's stressing me out now because I was hoping to avoid any cervix problems until after that. Trying not to stress about it too much!


----------



## pola17

oh Celtic!! :hugs: isn't there a cream to soothe it??? 

Lily... looove that stroller... I got this one... not sure if I made the riiiiiiight decision, if it's good or not, but I like 3 wheelers, it was easy to unfold, just a little bit heavy, and it was affordable... 189.99 :haha: https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4089524

I just hope I took the riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight decision with this stroller and it won't disintegrate while walking! :rofl:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> oh Celtic!! :hugs: isn't there a cream to soothe it???
> 
> Lily... looove that stroller... I got this one... not sure if I made the riiiiiiight decision, if it's good or not, but I like 3 wheelers, it was easy to unfold, just a little bit heavy, and it was affordable... 189.99 :haha: https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4089524
> 
> I just hope I took the riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight decision with this stroller and it won't disintegrate while walking! :rofl:

I have a power that normally does the trick, I never get it quite this bad, but it is not working this time so trip to doc might be in order :wacko:

That is lovely and with those big wheels will be so easy to push :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

Tell us what the doctor says, Celtic! :hugs:

Yeah, I tried it and it felt soft... I hope it works that way! :haha: 

According to the sales man at babies r us, these type of wheels can be fixed, as they are the same type as a bike's wheels... hope he wasn't just trying to just sell it and his advise was good! :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Morebabies Fx your cervix doesn't shorten:) I'm sure with lots of rest it will be fine:thumbup:

Celtic that rash doesn't sound fun. Hope it goes away :)

I know I missed alot of you. I went back and read what I missed and now my mind is completely blank :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Tell us what the doctor says, Celtic! :hugs:
> 
> Yeah, I tried it and it felt soft... I hope it works that way! :haha:
> 
> According to the sales man at babies r us, these type of wheels can be fixed, as they are the same type as a bike's wheels... hope he wasn't just trying to just sell it and his advise was good! :haha:

No my buggy has pumpable wheels and can be fixed if needed, only had to do it once on anoter buggy I had before. but so worth it esp if you do a lot of walking and when baby gets bigger :thumbup:



JolleyGirl86 said:


> Morebabies Fx your cervix doesn't shorten:) I'm sure with lots of rest it will be fine:thumbup:
> 
> Celtic that rash doesn't sound fun. Hope it goes away :)
> 
> I know I missed alot of you. I went back and read what I missed and now my mind is completely blank :dohh:

Oh I do that!!! :dohh: it is very annoying :growlmad: 


OH you should see my bedroom no room for us in bed LOL it will take a few days for me to have it all sorted and cleared out of clothes for getting rid of!! it is official I am a clutter nut :haha:


----------



## bella21

i got a 3 wheeler too pola! well i didn't get it yet but this is the one i want

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=18244776


----------



## readynwilling

just back from my 24week MW appt. All is well :) The rash is not to concerning (although very annoying) and im just to let her know if it gets worse. Blood pressure and Baby's HR were good. Weight was up 7lbs in 4 weeks :blush: I got the results from my 20week US. Baby looked great, measuring ahead 4 days. But we are leaving my EDD as August 1. my ovarian cyst shrunk from 5.4 to 1.2cm so that was GREAT news. I booked my LAST monthly appt. I go back in 4 weeks at 28weeks, then they start every other week :shock: where did the time go!


----------



## JenzyKY

Ready, you can take Benadryl if its itchy. It's class b and you'll sleep well.  I've had many a case of hives and it sucks if you don't keep up on them. 

Celtic, can you put powder on the areas so it stays dry? Not talc but there's other safe alternatives. 

I'm getting a city mini gt and either a britax or Chico carseat. Most people I know have the Chico one and its rated number one on consumer reports.


----------



## pola17

That's great news, ready!!

Thanks Celtic and bella for the 3 wheels stroller comments! I do hope it will be useful!!
Bella, that stroller is awesome!


----------



## mac1979

Guess who got her little boy's bedding today!!! This girl. :happydance:

Amazingly it matches the fabric and paint I blindly bought too, so happy. I will try to get a picture up later today, right now nothing is loading on my computer.:growlmad:


----------



## CelticNiamh

readynwilling said:


> just back from my 24week MW appt. All is well :) The rash is not to concerning (although very annoying) and im just to let her know if it gets worse. Blood pressure and Baby's HR were good. Weight was up 7lbs in 4 weeks :blush: I got the results from my 20week US. Baby looked great, measuring ahead 4 days. But we are leaving my EDD as August 1. my ovarian cyst shrunk from 5.4 to 1.2cm so that was GREAT news. I booked my LAST monthly appt. I go back in 4 weeks at 28weeks, then they start every other week :shock: where did the time go!

That is great Ready :thumbup: I am back in 3 weeks to hospital, then I say every week from then on 



JenzyKY said:


> Ready, you can take Benadryl if its itchy. It's class b and you'll sleep well.  I've had many a case of hives and it sucks if you don't keep up on them.
> 
> Celtic, can you put powder on the areas so it stays dry? Not talc but there's other safe alternatives.
> 
> I'm getting a city mini gt and either a britax or Chico carseat. Most people I know have the Chico one and its rated number one on consumer reports.

I have had britax and was in a car accident they stood up to the test so can vouch for them :thumbup: 

Yep I have powder for the infection, it has worked on one side and my bikini line but under my right boob it has gotten worse well it looks worse and has spread :dohh: letting the air at it now to help :flower:


----------



## hulagirl

Hi. Can someone add me to the list please. 
Due date 30th august. Yellow bump till 17th April then we will find out what team we are. Yay. 
Hope everyone is ok. X


----------



## CelticNiamh

hulagirl said:


> Hi. Can someone add me to the list please.
> Due date 30th august. Yellow bump till 17th April then we will find out what team we are. Yay.
> Hope everyone is ok. X

well come to the group :)


----------



## mama d

borr.dg.baby said:


> Good luck ready!! :)
> 
> I bought the Graco click connect 3 in 1 stroller and it came with a car seat.
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=18853346
> 
> Here it is. I'm in love with it lol

We registered for the Click Connect, too! I fell in love with it at the store!


----------



## lolpants

We will leave Phoebes room as Hello Kitty, if I have a girl they will share, if I have a boy I have a spare room already painted blue :thumbup:

Celtic sorry to hear about your rash, sounds sore :(

Morebabies - that is one awesome pic!!!!! :thumbup:

You are all so well organised, you are putting me to shame! Finally bought 1st items today - a MAM bottle set that was half price in a 1 day flash sale!

Welcome Hula!

Lol xx


----------



## setarei

@hulagirl. Welcome. Hope your baby is cooperative at your scan.

For strollers, we've decided on the britax b-agile double (https://www.amazon.com/Britax-B-Agi...TF8&colid=3IAD1K6F6W2XA&coliid=I38R1DZTE5WS84) but we can't seem to choose a car seat. We change our mind every time we go to the store :dohh:.


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> @hulagirl. Welcome. Hope your baby is cooperative at your scan.
> 
> For strollers, we've decided on the britax b-agile double (https://www.amazon.com/Britax-B-Agi...TF8&colid=3IAD1K6F6W2XA&coliid=I38R1DZTE5WS84) but we can't seem to choose a car seat. We change our mind every time we go to the store :dohh:.

Nice but speaking from experience, I have had prob every combination of buggys going at one point or another :blush: I think this model is for a older baby and newborn in the car seat clicked in to one of the seats!! just check that it is not in the discription, also if you can go some were you can push it around and see how wide it is, some times the side by side double can be a pain to get around shops :dohh: so check it just incase :) 

I have my buggy sorted I got it when I was pregnant with Paul as Eireann was still so young so will use it again expensive but worth every penny :thumbup: https://www.icandyworld.com/uk/en/products/apple_pear_upgrade

I just want to get a footmuff for Paul and one for the carseat I have a maxi cosi that goes with my buggy :thumbup:


----------



## setarei

@celtic, thanks for the comments. We've test driven the stroller and it's narrow enough for most places. We definitely don't want a theater style since I don't want to deal with "I want to sit in the front!!!" so side by side is the only choice. This model only lets one car seat be clicked in at at a time but we've got a snap and go from my sister that we'll use when they're still in infant car seats so it's not a problem.


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> @celtic, thanks for the comments. We've test driven the stroller and it's narrow enough for most places. We definitely don't want a theater style since I don't want to deal with "I want to sit in the front!!!" so side by side is the only choice. This model only lets one car seat be clicked in at at a time but we've got a snap and go from my sister that we'll use when they're still in infant car seats so it's not a problem.

That is cool, so you will be able to have the two in car seats in it :thumbup: good idea about the I want to sit in the front :thumbup: I think I had a maclaren type side by side which was horrible, then I got one were toddler sits in the front think it was Graco but it was so heavy a nightmare, I sold it and just stuck with my single buggy were my 3rdDS could stand on the back or he sit underneath :haha: inbetween walking he was over 4 at that point though! 
The Icandy was perfect for me because it goes back to a single as I knew my DD would prefer to walk before I knew it :thumbup: I do love buggys :happydance: I want a light one for Paul for during the summer as we hope to do a lot of camping :haha:


----------



## setarei

wow celtic you have had every type of stroller! What was wrong with the maclaren type side by side? My sister got the city select but there's no way I can justify $700 on a stroller ($330 is already a bit much in my mind considering our last car was only $400) so I'm hoping the britax works well for us. We've also got baby carriers (boba 3g) that we'll be using when they're young so hopefully we won't get too annoyed by the wideness. Good luck finding a light one for camping. That sounds like so much fun.


----------



## readynwilling

i have a friend offering me her used (she has twins) city select mini double for $150. But i kinda really want a sit and stand type. J is going to be 2.5 and i have almost NEVER used a stroller with her. I wore her EVERYWHERE. As much i plan to wear this baby, i wont be able to lug J around when she gets tired, so i think i need a stroller. I do have my maxi cosi foray (that matches my mico car seat) so i could put J in that and then wear the baby, but if i need to have baby in stroller, i have no options with J... HMMMMM


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> wow celtic you have had every type of stroller! What was wrong with the maclaren type side by side? My sister got the city select but there's no way I can justify $700 on a stroller ($330 is already a bit much in my mind considering our last car was only $400) so I'm hoping the britax works well for us. We've also got baby carriers (boba 3g) that we'll be using when they're young so hopefully we won't get too annoyed by the wideness. Good luck finding a light one for camping. That sounds like so much fun.

 the biggest problem it had small wheels , they really are harder to push, the bigger the wheel the better :thumbup:
It was a pain to move around in shops and I guess could have been down to having a toddler and new baby so weight was uneven, I was living in Australia at the time and some shops were very hard to move around. 

Oh I have 3 baby carriers, one wrap which is my favourite for newborns, then a baby born one I think then we have a bigger one for hiking and when baby is older!! :thumbup:


----------



## setarei

thanks for the advice celtic.


----------



## CelticNiamh

readynwilling said:


> i have a friend offering me her used (she has twins) city select mini double for $150. But i kinda really want a sit and stand type. J is going to be 2.5 and i have almost NEVER used a stroller with her. I wore her EVERYWHERE. As much i plan to wear this baby, i wont be able to lug J around when she gets tired, so i think i need a stroller. I do have my maxi cosi foray (that matches my mico car seat) so i could put J in that and then wear the baby, but if i need to have baby in stroller, i have no options with J... HMMMMM

OOH you will prob need a double for J and your piece of mind as well :flower:



setarei said:


> thanks for the advice celtic.

your welcome , the Britax has good size wheels:thumbup:


----------



## lolpants

I've decided I am going to have a baby shower :happydance:

6th July at this place ...



Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

My rescan went ok. Baby still in an awkward position but the tech managed to get what she needed. She's still a girl! :happydance: she was kicking the probe like mad! the tech even asked if it was me or the baby as it was so solid! :dohh: placenta only a cm from cervix so I've been put on pelvic rest and have to go for a rescan at 32 weeks. 

Pictures of my Facebook announcement photo and one of the scan pics where Amelie is sucking her thumb! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Angelmarie

Sorry, it wouldn't let me upload two photos in the same post :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Angelmarie

Yay for the baby shower, Lol! are you organising it all yourself? :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

hulagirl said:


> Hi. Can someone add me to the list please.
> Due date 30th august. Yellow bump till 17th April then we will find out what team we are. Yay.
> Hope everyone is ok. X

Welcome :hi:!!!!



readynwilling said:


> just back from my 24week MW appt. All is well :) The rash is not to concerning (although very annoying) and im just to let her know if it gets worse. Blood pressure and Baby's HR were good. Weight was up 7lbs in 4 weeks :blush: I got the results from my 20week US. Baby looked great, measuring ahead 4 days. But we are leaving my EDD as August 1. my ovarian cyst shrunk from 5.4 to 1.2cm so that was GREAT news. I booked my LAST monthly appt. I go back in 4 weeks at 28weeks, then they start every other week :shock: where did the time go!

Glad to hear all is well! I didn't realize we are about the start the more frequent appointment! It's going by crazy fast! :wacko: I like being pregnant :kiss:



mac1979 said:


> Guess who got her little boy's bedding today!!! This girl. :happydance:
> 
> Amazingly it matches the fabric and paint I blindly bought too, so happy. I will try to get a picture up later today, right now nothing is loading on my computer.:growlmad:

Oh yay!!! Please share pictures!! :thumbup:



mama d said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ready!! :)
> 
> I bought the Graco click connect 3 in 1 stroller and it came with a car seat.
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=18853346
> 
> Here it is. I'm in love with it lol
> 
> We registered for the Click Connect, too! I fell in love with it at the store!Click to expand...

Yay!! I have been scared it's a wrong choice because no one has said they bought it too and I didn't see any of them when I went to Disney! 



lolpants said:


> I've decided I am going to have a baby shower :happydance:
> 
> 6th July at this place ...
> 
> View attachment 596851
> 
> 
> Lol xx

Oh yay!! How fun!!! :happydance::happydance:



Angelmarie said:


> My rescan went ok. Baby still in an awkward position but the tech managed to get what she needed. She's still a girl! :happydance: she was kicking the probe like mad! the tech even asked if it was me or the baby as it was so solid! :dohh: placenta only a cm from cervix so I've been put on pelvic rest and have to go for a rescan at 32 weeks.
> 
> Pictures of my Facebook announcement photo and one of the scan pics where Amelie is sucking her thumb! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

How adorable!! I love the gender announcement and the picture!! :cloud9:


----------



## Barhanita

hulagirl said:


> Hi. Can someone add me to the list please.
> Due date 30th august. Yellow bump till 17th April then we will find out what team we are. Yay.
> Hope everyone is ok. X

Welcome!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Welcome Hula :)

Yay for a baby shower lol, cute announcement! :)

Angel love the gender reveal pic and the scan pic...so cute :)


----------



## readynwilling

Baby showers are fun!!! We are probably gonna have a meet and greet (seeing as this is baby #2) when he is born.


----------



## mac1979

Aloha Hulagirl!!!


----------



## Beemama321

Barhanita said:


> Beemama, which carseats are those?
> 
> And everyone else, which ones are you getting? We are leaning toward Britax Be Safe (as a part of travel system with a Be Agile stroller).

Those are the Chicco Keyfit 30 in Midori. I called the company and asked for their softest, most breathable fabric they had and that was it. It's so light and safe, I LOVE THEM! And it's top rated in safety, while being one of the lightest and narrowest on the market. 

Since I'm having twins, I'm going with the double baby trend snap and go for a stroller. My first two I loved my Peg Perego Pliko P3, its awesome, and full size but folds up umbrella sized.


----------



## pola17

Welcome, hula! :hi:

Lolpants, awesome! I love baby showers... I had one last week because I'm not seeing my family in the US after the baby is born! We had games!


----------



## bella21

welcome hula! :hi:

anybody else really sore? my whole body hurts :( feet ankles back arms everything! and I'm already waddling :dohh: :haha:


----------



## onebumpplease

Bella, I am! My hands go numb during the night and are sore, weak during the day. My arms ache, especially when washing dishes. My back is sore once I've been on my feet for 5 mins. But worst of all my hips are in agony, every move hurts them and had the worst nights sleep last night.

Trying my best not to moan, it makes up for my lack of ms :haha:


----------



## lolpants

Angel I love your pictures!! You only just announcing on fbook?

I have decided I want a baby shower, was offered one with Phoebe, but turned it down as seemed (no offence) too american.. but since Phoebe was born its got more popular here, I saw a flyer for this new place in Phoebes nursery and I jus thought yep I want one :)

Sorry to hear people are in pain - I got lots of lower back and lightening crouch after long walks and then sitting down

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Just got back from 1st MW appt .. went great! :) She started saying may be hard to find heart beat yada yada- so I pointed out exactly where baby is and she found it straight away! Baby even kicked the doppler twice :cloud9:

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bella I am really sore too.... My back is killing me and my whole body just seems sore. :( I woke up to leg cramp at 4am this morning too...


----------



## Caitrin

I moved and we don't have internet so I don't get to come on as often as I'd like but I had the ultrasound on Monday and found out we're having a boy! So Roman Christopher it is <3


----------



## lolpants

Congrats Caitrin! and also congrats on your move :)

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

bella21 said:


> welcome hula! :hi:
> 
> anybody else really sore? my whole body hurts :( feet ankles back arms everything! and I'm already waddling :dohh: :haha:

Usually my lower back is in pain... if I seat or walk for too long, and when I walk, my legs get tired soon, and my heels hurt and it's difficult to stay up! :dohh:


----------



## mac1979

bella21 said:


> welcome hula! :hi:
> 
> anybody else really sore? my whole body hurts :( feet ankles back arms everything! and I'm already waddling :dohh: :haha:

My back is killing me today. The only thing that doesn't hurt it is laying on the hard floor. I have been using a heating pad on and off. No painting or laundry to be done today. I may call my chiropractor to if he can get me in for the second time this week.


----------



## bella21

Ugh it's the worst! I feel like an old woman but glad I'm not the only one! I don't even want to think about how we're all going to feel in 3rd tri lol


----------



## readynwilling

no pain - but the itch from this rash is SOMETHING ELSE. I saw Dr this morning. She said its either viral (i have had a minor cold for a couple of weeks), an allergic reaction to something (not likely as i havn't changed anything, or eaten anything wierd, but possible), or a VERY early onset of PUPPP. Which would REALLY suck cause it doesn't resolve until baby is born! Im not sure i can handle 16 weeks of this burning itch.


----------



## amethyst77

Congrats Caitrin :)

I also don't ache, but have REALLY itchy skin... Only relief is from E45 Itch Relief cream, doc has tested to see if it's liver/thyroid.


----------



## pola17

bella21 said:


> Ugh it's the worst! I feel like an old woman but glad I'm not the only one! I don't even want to think about how we're all going to feel in 3rd tri lol

:haha: actually last night I was thinking the same! (about third tri!) :haha:


----------



## setarei

Oh ya I feel like an old lady. Fatigue; check, Aches/pains; check, breathlessness even when lying down on my left side; check, walking at half speed; check... Really starting to wonder what I'm gonna do at 28, 32 or oh dear 36 weeks. My fundal height was 29cm at 22+6 so I'm technically in my third term by fundal height which at least explains why I feel so crummy so that I feel like less of a wimp.


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> Oh ya I feel like an old lady. Fatigue; check, Aches/pains; check, breathlessness even when lying down on my left side; check, walking at half speed; check... Really starting to wonder what I'm gonna do at 28, 32 or oh dear 36 weeks. My fundal height was 29cm at 22+6 so I'm technically in my third term by fundal height which at least explains why I feel so crummy so that I feel like less of a wimp.

You will feel it more with two little ones in there :) 

I feel some akes and pains, my hips at night get sore from sleeping on my side :dohh:


----------



## setarei

@celtic; my hips were really sore too until we got a memory foam topper for our bed. I no longer wake up in pain which is heavenly. I recommend it to anyone who's having joint pain on their bed.


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> @celtic; my hips were really sore too until we got a memory foam topper for our bed. I no longer wake up in pain which is heavenly. I recommend it to anyone who's having joint pain on their bed.

I must look in to that!!! thanks :thumbup:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Congrats Caitrin! :)

I have been in pain this whole pregnancy. My back is just killing and my hips at night from sleeping on my side. I am going to need a motorized wheelchair by 3rd tri!:haha: I had back pain before getting pregnant so I think pregnancy has just made it worse:wacko:


----------



## Crystal5483

Hey ladies haven't really been on lately --- so much to do!

Hope everyone is doing well!

I have been having some minor Lower back pain. My OB suggested a pregnancy support belt or some exercises or that it could even be a UTI (which it wasn't). It comes and goes and I just deal.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Happy V-day Crystal!! 

I hope the back pain doesn't get too bad :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Hey ladies haven't really been on lately --- so much to do!

Hope everyone is doing well!

I have been having some minor Lower back pain. My OB suggested a pregnancy support belt or some exercises or that it could even be a UTI (which it wasn't). It comes and goes and I just deal.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Crystal Happy V day! Glad your doing well besides the back pain:thumbup:


----------



## Beemama321

setarei said:


> Oh ya I feel like an old lady. Fatigue; check, Aches/pains; check, breathlessness even when lying down on my left side; check, walking at half speed; check... Really starting to wonder what I'm gonna do at 28, 32 or oh dear 36 weeks. My fundal height was 29cm at 22+6 so I'm technically in my third term by fundal height which at least explains why I feel so crummy so that I feel like less of a wimp.

I'm right there with you mama! At 22 weeks I was measuring 29 weeks. Wishing you some comfort, but it will all be worth it when he are holding twins in our arms. Have you looked into a maternity belt, my OB wrote a prescription for me and I'll probably be getting that next week. Hope it helps with some of this back pain.


----------



## Caitrin

Thank you! I'm super happy :D


----------



## lolpants

V DAY!!!!:happydance:
so happy to reach this point! :)

I thought maybe where I'm overweight/unfit I would be suffering more, but seems like all us ladies are experiencing some kind of joint/back pain :nope:

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Happy V day :happydance: to every one :happydance:

we all seemt to be very akey around the hips and lower back so glad I am not alone!!! 

ON a goog note rash is nearly gone :happydance: but any one else waking up with numb hands :dohh: it happens if I am lying on each side 

OOH and a name for my little boy ''Ryan'' just have to say it to DH when he comes home :flower:


----------



## Sooz

Yes to numb hands! It's so annoying, I really hate the sensation. 

Happy V-Day to all the EDD 2nd ladies. The baby on my ticker looks ominously large today. :wacko:

My back pain isn't too bad, the sciatica when it kicks in is dreadful though. The worst discomfort I'm currently getting is my ribs are cutting in to my bump when I sit down. It feel like they're going to rupture something. :sick:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> Yes to numb hands! It's so annoying, I really hate the sensation.
> 
> Happy V-Day to all the EDD 2nd ladies. The baby on my ticker looks ominously large today. :wacko:
> 
> My back pain isn't too bad, the sciatica when it kicks in is dreadful though. The worst discomfort I'm currently getting is my ribs are cutting in to my bump when I sit down. It feel like they're going to rupture something. :sick:

The only thing I have noticed is, they do not get that awful tingly feeling when I move them its very weird!!! 

OH bump must have moved right up now for that feeling ouch!!! 

Think I need to replace my keyboard, it is missing keys but some are not working any more!! just ready my last post and I am like what the:dohh:


----------



## readynwilling

my itchy itchy rash comes and goes. It IS better this morning - despite not taking any med's for it. I really hope its not PUPPP, just a reaction to something, but i don't know what it could possibly be. Today my legs are taking the brunt of it :wacko:


----------



## mac1979

So yesterday I posted on FB how much my back was hurting as a combination of baby, painting, weather and generally having a bad back. DH's ex sis in law commented that Every post I've made is negative and that having a baby is supposed to be a happy time. This was almost the straw that broke the camel's back with her. Multiple other things have happened with her including attacking DH's character. The back comment is the only remotely "bad" I have posted about being pregnant. One more comment from her to me or someone I love and she is going to get a hormonal verbal beat down. Just had to get that off my chest.


----------



## CelticNiamh

readynwilling said:


> my itchy itchy rash comes and goes. It IS better this morning - despite not taking any med's for it. I really hope its not PUPPP, just a reaction to something, but i don't know what it could possibly be. Today my legs are taking the brunt of it :wacko:

My son has had the same for a week or two now doc thought it might be an allergic reaction to something, I wonder if its the same thing hope it goes quickly and is not anthing to with PUPPP



mac1979 said:


> So yesterday I posted on FB how much my back was hurting as a combination of baby, painting, weather and generally having a bad back. DH's ex sis in law commented that Every post I've made is negative and that having a baby is supposed to be a happy time. This was almost the straw that broke the camel's back with her. Multiple other things have happened with her including attacking DH's character. The back comment is the only remotely "bad" I have posted about being pregnant. One more comment from her to me or someone I love and she is going to get a hormonal verbal beat down. Just had to get that off my chest.

Block her from seeing your status updates esp where baby is concerned I do that to my DH brother who is a tool :wacko:


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> So yesterday I posted on FB how much my back was hurting as a combination of baby, painting, weather and generally having a bad back. DH's ex sis in law commented that Every post I've made is negative and that having a baby is supposed to be a happy time. This was almost the straw that broke the camel's back with her. Multiple other things have happened with her including attacking DH's character. The back comment is the only remotely "bad" I have posted about being pregnant. One more comment from her to me or someone I love and she is going to get a hormonal verbal beat down. Just had to get that off my chest.

I think you should have blocked her ages ago!! She's definitely jealous if she's saying these kind of stuff..... I haven't hold myself back whenever people comment on my status saying stuff like "well, deal with it!".... I really tell them what's on my mind!
For example.... when I was 16ish weeks pregnant (or before? I can't remember!) I posted a FB status saying something like "woohoo! Bought myself some maternity clothes, and they should be arriving in 2 weeks! No more tight clothes!!!"... a lot of people gave me likes, others commented on how excited they were I was getting my bump, but my dad's cousin who's always complaining about "people with money" commented something like "haha, you're so funny.... seriously, stop being selfish and spend your money on your baby and not yourself... save that money!"
My reply? "I find your comment very rude. As my husband makes enough money to afford many things, maternity clothes is among those things... also, we don't know the sex of our baby yet. Don't you ever comment on how I should spend my money... the day you'll have kids, and your future wife complains she can't fit in her clothes anymore, that's your problem... my husband wants me to be comfortable and look great, so deal with it!"
I got 20 FB messages of people telling me the guy is a loser.....
Seriously Mac, during pregnancy people are going to tell you what you should do or shouldn't do... Even tho pregnancy is nice and the idea of having a baby is exciting, I understand you: BEING PREGNANT IS HARD! Some days, we're in pain, other days we're emotional, we've got so many things to do in so little time. Don't pay attention to ignorants like her! You've got us who understand you very well! :hugs:

There, a feel better flower :flower:


----------



## pola17

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand... congrats to all of you who reached v day! :happydance:

I still have to wait a week and 1 day! :dohh: lol


----------



## mac1979

I would have no problem telling her off, however, she is the only link DH and my MIL have to her son. My BIL is in jail for theft and possession of meth. Unless we are "nice" to her we would have no contact with our nephew. She complains that we neglect him and don't pay attention to them. She said no to our nephew being in our wedding, didn't rsvp to the invite, skipped Thanksgiving, Christmas, Easter and a BBQ we had, on top of DH and I paying for football and baseball. I'm just trying to keep the peace so contact isn't fully taken away. :growlmad:


----------



## pola17

Ohhh... I understand!! :( HOWEVER... FB has a feature in which you select who cannot read your status updates!!! I've blocked a few people to read my status, but are still among my contacts, can see my pics, everything!! :)

:thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Ohhh... I understand!! :( HOWEVER... FB has a feature in which you select who cannot read your status updates!!! I've blocked a few people to read my status, but are still among my contacts, can see my pics, everything!! :)
> 
> :thumbup:

Go Pola :thumbup:

Mac this is what I meant as well, if you go on to your facebook page click in status update you will see a tab custom, in that you can select people who can see your status or not, I have a lot in mine but some I add in and take out depends on the status update I am putting up, I tend to block my DH brother from seeing them as he is a pain in the ass :dohh:


----------



## Scottish

Happy v day to those of you there! Mine is next Wednesday!

Sorry to hear the suffering of aches and pains :( my back gets v sore and stiff if I do to much in a day. 

And guess what? My nausea seems to have returned slightly today :( :( I feel sicky and not liking it boo I hope it's a one of! 

Me and my dd were watching my bump jiggle and move the other nite as baby turned and had feet up by belly button so movements were very obvious hehe but I think he's moved again as kicks are now down low on my bladder it feels like ! Xxxx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Happy v day to you ladies! I have 2 more weeks..I'm 22 weeks today.

Celtic Ryan is a good name :thumbup:it's my husbands name :)

Dumb people are annoying to deal with especially during pregnancy! I seriously get big time urges to punch people who are being stupid!:haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Happy v day to you ladies! I have 2 more weeks..I'm 22 weeks today.
> 
> Celtic Ryan is a good name :thumbup:it's my husbands name :)
> 
> Dumb people are annoying to deal with especially during pregnancy! I seriously get big time urges to punch people who are being stupid!:haha:

It is :flower:, it is actually my maiden name Niamh Ryan :thumbup: DH liked it and wants to use the Irish spelling of Rian which goes lovely with our surname in Irish Rian (O)Cheallaigh / Kelly


----------



## readynwilling

i really like when the baby's name is the mothers surname - very cool when it works out!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jolley :haha: just reading the last bit of your post :haha:

Ready Thanks, it does work all right I like it :flower:


----------



## bella21

sorry mac to hear about the Facebook drama with her! hope she starts to keep her comments to herself! but i understand why you wouldn't want to block her! 

happy Vday to everybody that made it! :happydance: !!

Ive been getting into it with OH about helping me clean up around the house and whatnot lately and I think he finally got the hint! last night i came home from work and the house was CLEAN! :wahoo: !! 

as for the numbing hands...yes i get it to when i sleep! and my hips hurt too so i have to keep switching sides and then i just give up and get out of bed because its annoying haha. 

hope everybody has a great night!


----------



## setarei

@celtic, love the name. It's my nephew's (different spelling) or else I would have chosen it. It sucks being late to have kids in the family since all the good names are taken!

@beemamma, I've considered the pregnancy belt especially since i have to hold my belly up now when I walk but I wasn't sure if it was actually helpful or just a gimmick. Let me know how it works for you

@ready, glad the rash is slightly better and I hope it keeps improving. PUPPS is no fun so lets hope you steer clear of that!

@sooz, that sucks about the sciatica, I hope it stays somewhat bearable.

@mac, I understand about trying to stay friendly with family to not lose contact with kids. I've had to do it and it's no fun. I hope she doesn't cause you too much stress.

@scottish, I hope the nausea subsides soon.

Happy V day to all those who've reached it. I have 4 more days to go :happydance:

I've got the hands going numb fun too. I seem to have started a habit of placing my hands between my knees in my sleep so I'm thinking my body wants a pillow there and is substituting my hands. When I put a pillow, I kick it off :shrug: so I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## lolpants

Mac- ignore the cowbag - it's your fbook to say what u like! I had it off a SIL of my BFF, she said I shouldnt complain as she was trying, well the next yr she was pregnant and you shoulda seen how negative her statuses were!! (pot/kettle much??)
I hate people who use their children as weapons, so you have to tread on eggshells round them! Just plain wrong! 

I've not had numb hands? sounds like it's pretty common though, hope its not too annoying :hugs:

Celtic I like Ryan too, and the link to your maiden name is really sweet

Lol xx


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry I have not been on here much ladies. I am so tired this week; I think that the little lady is going through a growth spurt as I can feel her more and also seem to have more of an appetite. However, I have also not been sleeping well at all; I actually took yesterday off as I had a terrible headache and was just so exhausted. Hoping the no sleeping phases passes soon... 

Celtic, Ryan is a lovely name, (Jolley its my DH's name too). 

Congrats to everyone who has reached V day. 

Scottish sorry you are feeling ill again. 

I will have to go back and try to get caught up on more posts. Hope that you're all doing well!


----------



## readynwilling

I have good news!! Not that it affects any of you but it makes me happy. My daycare provider for J (she is a GREAT person) is due 3 weeks after me. So Aug 21st. She had her 20 week ultrasound a week or so ago and they found Echogenic bowel, echogenic intercardiac focus (which is a spot on babies heart) AND a CPC. So she was given 1 in 100 odds of "something" being wrong. She had her appt for her level II U/S today and all 3 markers" were re-examined and baby was checked throughly and she was told to expect a PERFECTLY HEALTHY baby boy in august!

Its a good day :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Angelmarie, your pics are beautiful, love the gender reveal one!

Ready, the baby jogger city selects has an option where you can add the standing bar feature to it; I wonder if your friend's stroller has that option as well? Also, congrats to your friend, that is wonderful news about her baby. And August 21 is a wonderful due date :winkwink:

Setarei, not sure if you made a decision about a stroller or not but my friend who has twins uses the Stroll Air My Duo and loves it:

https://stroll-air.com/strollairmyduo.html

It is really easy to manouevre as well, (I have pushed it around for her before) and is not too heavy. They did a lot of research on strollers before purchasing one and are really happy with it. :thumbup:


----------



## lolpants

aww thats great Ready! and really nice that you're both having boys :)

Hope you get some good sleep asap Mrs Eddie :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

yes it is nice! Her daughter is a few months older than J, but they are best friends. So it will be nice for the boys to be close in age too.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Eddie hope your feeling better soon :flower:

Scottish sorry your feeling sick I still have some mornings were I feel sick but does not last long :flower:


Ready that is great news, love hearing some one has heard good news :thumbup:


----------



## mac1979

I was finally able to make it to a baby store in town and was able to feel cloth diapers and made a decision on what kind I want. This makes me soooo happy. :happydance: another major step out of the way. I also found out my cousin (who is done with having kids) is sending me a box full of baby boy clothes. It is finally feeling real.


----------



## onebumpplease

Mac I've started to feel that it's really real now. Ordered our cot and wardrobe from IKEA tonight, already have the changing table :happydance:


----------



## pola17

Scottish said:


> Happy v day to those of you there! Mine is next Wednesday!
> 
> Sorry to hear the suffering of aches and pains :( my back gets v sore and stiff if I do to much in a day.
> 
> And guess what? My nausea seems to have returned slightly today :( :( I feel sicky and not liking it boo I hope it's a one of!
> 
> Me and my dd were watching my bump jiggle and move the other nite as baby turned and had feet up by belly button so movements were very obvious hehe but I think he's moved again as kicks are now down low on my bladder it feels like ! Xxxx

Sorry to hear your nausea is back!! :(



Mrs. Eddie said:


> Sorry I have not been on here much ladies. I am so tired this week; I think that the little lady is going through a growth spurt as I can feel her more and also seem to have more of an appetite. However, I have also not been sleeping well at all; I actually took yesterday off as I had a terrible headache and was just so exhausted. Hoping the no sleeping phases passes soon...
> 
> Celtic, Ryan is a lovely name, (Jolley its my DH's name too).
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has reached V day.
> 
> Scottish sorry you are feeling ill again.
> 
> I will have to go back and try to get caught up on more posts. Hope that you're all doing well!

My appetite has grown as well! It's annoying! I want to eat all day! :(



readynwilling said:


> I have good news!! Not that it affects any of you but it makes me happy. My daycare provider for J (she is a GREAT person) is due 3 weeks after me. So Aug 21st. She had her 20 week ultrasound a week or so ago and they found Echogenic bowel, echogenic intercardiac focus (which is a spot on babies heart) AND a CPC. So she was given 1 in 100 odds of "something" being wrong. She had her appt for her level II U/S today and all 3 markers" were re-examined and baby was checked throughly and she was told to expect a PERFECTLY HEALTHY baby boy in august!
> 
> Its a good day :)

That's the kind of news that makes me smile! :)


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh... I understand!! :( HOWEVER... FB has a feature in which you select who cannot read your status updates!!! I've blocked a few people to read my status, but are still among my contacts, can see my pics, everything!! :)
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Go Pola :thumbup:
> 
> Mac this is what I meant as well, if you go on to your facebook page click in status update you will see a tab custom, in that you can select people who can see your status or not, I have a lot in mine but some I add in and take out depends on the status update I am putting up, I tend to block my DH brother from seeing them as he is a pain in the ass :dohh:Click to expand...

lol, you have nooooo idea all negative comments I've got on facebook... I have a zero tolerance policy.. as soon as they mess up with me, I answer them back, then block them to check my status!


----------



## setarei

@Mrs. Eddie, thanks for the suggestion. I'll take a look at it since I hadn't researched that one yet.


----------



## bella21

oh wow I thought after being at work all day there would be like 5 or 6 pages for me to read through! only 2! lol quiet here today!

scottish and eddie i hope you feel better! 

ready thats great news!!! and how cool to have both of your children so close in age!

mac yayy on finding you cloth diapers!! 

AFM had a pretty good day. work is getting harder on my feet and body but its okay just gotta deal! hope everyone had a wonderful day/night! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Happy V-Day to our little Isabela!! :cloud9:


----------



## mac1979

borr.dg.baby said:


> Happy V-Day to our little Isabela!! :cloud9:

Happy V Day!! Now you can breathe :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> Happy V-Day to our little Isabela!! :cloud9:
> 
> Happy V Day!! Now you can breathe :haha:Click to expand...

Happy Vday I can not wait for 27 weeks I always find it really starts to fly in then :flower:


----------



## lolpants

:thumbup: :happydance: Borr!! 

I've actually bought something for baby today! All the vests and sleepsuits I need- makes it real!


Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

Im the same Celtic. I was excited to hit 24 weeks, but now im anxiously awaiting start of 3rd tri. Maybe then it will kick in I am about to have a baby :rofl: It really is different being pregnant with kids vs being pregnant with your first. I spent SO much of my energy focused on my pregnancy when I was preggo with J. I never left a store without a pair of socks, or something on sale for her. I have bought ALMOST nothing for this little guy (was given lots of clothes - and have most of the "big" stuff already) but im too busy with J to peruse the clearance section or anything now.


----------



## Angelmarie

Happy V-day, Borr! :happydance:

V-day for us too :happydance: 

My mum has both my boys for the weekend. I can't actually remember the last time it was just Daniel and I. It's nice to just have each other to ourselves but a big shame I can't drink and I'm on pelvic rest! :dohh:

We are trying to sort the house stuff out. Sooooooo many kids clothes and toys. I'm drowning! Sorting boy stuff to sell as dont need it anymore! Eek! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

readynwilling said:


> Im the same Celtic. I was excited to hit 24 weeks, but now im anxiously awaiting start of 3rd tri. Maybe then it will kick in I am about to have a baby :rofl: It really is different being pregnant with kids vs being pregnant with your first. I spent SO much of my energy focused on my pregnancy when I was preggo with J. I never left a store without a pair of socks, or something on sale for her. I have bought ALMOST nothing for this little guy (was given lots of clothes - and have most of the "big" stuff already) but im too busy with J to peruse the clearance section or anything now.

LOL I was thinking the same it will really kick in then, esp the fact labour is coming sooooon thats a yay and eeek feeling :haha: 



Angelmarie said:


> Happy V-day, Borr! :happydance:
> 
> V-day for us too :happydance:
> 
> My mum has both my boys for the weekend. I can't actually remember the last time it was just Daniel and I. It's nice to just have each other to ourselves but a big shame I can't drink and I'm on pelvic rest! :dohh:
> 
> We are trying to sort the house stuff out. Sooooooo many kids clothes and toys. I'm drowning! Sorting boy stuff to sell as dont need it anymore! Eek! :haha:

well I hope your having a lovely time any way, I think I enjoy some goodies and watch a good movie and just cuddlle :thumbup:


So my hand numbness seems to be getting worse and I have noticed swelling around my wrist my left is worse than my right, I am getting some weird tingling and mild pain as well it is coming and going through the day worse when I try to do anything. my midwife did explain about carpul tunnel syndrome she said I would probably get it , it is a common complaint with diabetes as well as pregnancy :dohh: DR google points to it:haha:, will live with it till my next appointment and get checked then at least they can send me for phyiso but it is so annoying really effecting my sleep


----------



## setarei

@celtic, sorry about the possible carpal tunnel it's a pain. Not sure if you can take anything about it during pregnancy but I hope it doesn't get too unbearable


----------



## readynwilling

oh I wasn't aware carpal tunnel was common with GD :( I have heard it can come on in pregnancy. I hope you get some relief.

The reactine seems to do wonders for my hives. and a 1 pill (5mg) dose seems to do for 24 hours which is nice. But I don't want to be taking one a day if I don't need to - so I have been taking one and when the rash and itch comes back to much to cope with I take another and wait the 45 min's or so for it to kick in.


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> @celtic, sorry about the possible carpal tunnel it's a pain. Not sure if you can take anything about it during pregnancy but I hope it doesn't get too unbearable

No I don&#8217;t think I can, if it stays like this then I will cope hope it does not get worse, there are some exercises I can do! 

Ready I am wondering though if that is normal diabeties though and not GD? I have never had this before. my son is the same he takes one if the hives become really bad it has lasted 3 weeks on and off intotal


----------



## stargazer01

Happy V-Day to borr.dg.baby and Angelmarie!!! :happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

I think I've developed carpal tunnel too. I did read that wearing a support can help as it keeps the arteries and veins straight, therefore open. Apparently its the compressing of them/it that causes the problem. Am scared of googling now though as I had convinced myself I had pre-eclampsia last night. Midwife put my mind at ease this morning. I will bring it up with my mw at appt on Thu. 

Happy V day! Won't be long till we've all made it :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

onebumpplease said:


> I think I've developed carpal tunnel too. I did read that wearing a support can help as it keeps the arteries and veins straight, therefore open. Apparently its the compressing of them/it that causes the problem. Am scared of googling now though as I had convinced myself I had pre-eclampsia last night. Midwife put my mind at ease this morning. I will bring it up with my mw at appt on Thu.
> 
> Happy V day! Won't be long till we've all made it :happydance:

Are you getting some swelling as well, cause that can cause it, I read the support keeps your wrist straight esp at night when its worst as when your sleeping your wrist will bend! 

Dr Google is bad some times :dohh:


----------



## lolpants

Happy V Day Angel!

Hope you don't get worse Celtic! :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Oh i don't envy you on the carpel tunnel syndrome! I suffered terribly with that and tendonitis which got worse during my last pregnancy. Fingers crossed I don't get anymore than the occasional niggle these days. I found support bandages did help. 

I have felt extremely dizzy today and have a tremendous thirst!!! Anybody else got insatiable thirst?!? :wacko:


----------



## mac1979

I haven't been incredibly thirsty, however I am feeling hungry, but have absolutely no appetite. I know it sounds incredibly weird, since when I am hungry I will usually eat anything but I just don't feel like eating, I have to force food down. Anybody else ever feel this way?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Happy V-Day angel!! I hope you have fun cuddling with DH! :)

Mac that happens to me a lot, I feel hungry but I don't feel like eating anything, nothing sounds good :(


----------



## onebumpplease

I've not been using any supports, but hoping the mw has some advice on Thu. I've had swelling and numbness. My hand is is really weak too. Boo! Not suffered the dizziness or hunger problems, finding it all too easy to eat!


----------



## JenzyKY

There's recalled lunch meat in the US for possible listeria. Heads up US girls!


----------



## Barhanita

mac1979 said:


> I haven't been incredibly thirsty, however I am feeling hungry, but have absolutely no appetite. I know it sounds incredibly weird, since when I am hungry I will usually eat anything but I just don't feel like eating, I have to force food down. Anybody else ever feel this way?


All the time! It's horrible, terrible and the worst. I found that most of the time I can eat some fruit.


----------



## bella21

JenzyKY said:


> There's recalled lunch meat in the US for possible listeria. Heads up US girls!

oh no!! thanks for the heads up!


----------



## lolpants

Angel I have been extremely thirsty - especially at night!
Mac - I've had no problems eating - opposite to pregnancy with Phoebe, where I lost weight!!!

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Oh i don't envy you on the carpel tunnel syndrome! I suffered terribly with that and tendonitis which got worse during my last pregnancy. Fingers crossed I don't get anymore than the occasional niggle these days. I found support bandages did help.
> 
> I have felt extremely dizzy today and have a tremendous thirst!!! Anybody else got insatiable thirst?!? :wacko:

Yes I have had an insatiable thirst that has only eased recently now my blood sugars are under control, for me it was a sign of GD mention it to your midwife it can be normal in pregnancy to be thirsty but it is also a sign of GD so always worth mentioning :thumbup:



borr.dg.baby said:


> Happy V-Day angel!! I hope you have fun cuddling with DH! :)
> 
> Mac that happens to me a lot, I feel hungry but I don't feel like eating anything, nothing sounds good :(

I feel like that now, only I have to eat and take my insulin so will have to move my butt and eat something, nothing seems nice enough through 

my hands feel a little better today only woke up once with numb hands :happydance:


----------



## mac1979

JenzyKY said:


> There's recalled lunch meat in the US for possible listeria. Heads up US girls!

I found a website that keeps up to date recall info. It's .gov so the only one I crossed that I really trust.

https://www.fsis.usda.gov/Fsis_Recalls/open_federal_cases/index.asp


----------



## Angelmarie

CelticNiamh said:


> Angelmarie said:
> 
> 
> Oh i don't envy you on the carpel tunnel syndrome! I suffered terribly with that and tendonitis which got worse during my last pregnancy. Fingers crossed I don't get anymore than the occasional niggle these days. I found support bandages did help.
> 
> I have felt extremely dizzy today and have a tremendous thirst!!! Anybody else got insatiable thirst?!? :wacko:
> 
> Yes I have had an insatiable thirst that has only eased recently now my blood sugars are under control, for me it was a sign of GD mention it to your midwife it can be normal in pregnancy to be thirsty but it is also a sign of GD so always worth mentioning :thumbup:Click to expand...

I had wondered about this! I have PCOS and my dad is diabetic and I have to admit I am eating unbelievable amounts of chocolate and fizzy pop :nope: I crave it! I have a MW appointment next week. I will discuss it then and until then try to curb my cravings!!!

Thanks :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelmarie said:
> 
> 
> Oh i don't envy you on the carpel tunnel syndrome! I suffered terribly with that and tendonitis which got worse during my last pregnancy. Fingers crossed I don't get anymore than the occasional niggle these days. I found support bandages did help.
> 
> I have felt extremely dizzy today and have a tremendous thirst!!! Anybody else got insatiable thirst?!? :wacko:
> 
> Yes I have had an insatiable thirst that has only eased recently now my blood sugars are under control, for me it was a sign of GD mention it to your midwife it can be normal in pregnancy to be thirsty but it is also a sign of GD so always worth mentioning :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I had wondered about this! I have PCOS and my dad is diabetic and I have to admit I am eating unbelievable amounts of chocolate and fizzy pop :nope: I crave it! I have a MW appointment next week. I will discuss it then and until then try to curb my cravings!!!
> 
> Thanks :flower:Click to expand...

I was craving sweet things this time as well, horrible when you cannot have them :dohh: deffo tell her, she may want to get you to do a GTT, does your dad have a monitor for checking his bloods, maybe see if you can check your fasting before you eat and then 1 hour from when you finish. I have to have mine at 5 or under fasting and 7 or under 1 hour after I finish eating. the levels are much stricter for pregnancy


----------



## lolpants

I get another GTT at 28 weeks.. I have similar to Angel - cravings for sweet things and really thirsty :(

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> I get another GTT at 28 weeks.. I have similar to Angel - cravings for sweet things and really thirsty :(
> 
> Lol xx

Craving sweet things is prob pregnancy :flower: the only other time I craved sweet foods was when I was pregnant on my DD my other pregnancies I did not at all. but an excessive thirst for me is GD related. 

If your having symptoms I ask for an earlier GTT just in case :coffee: better to be safe but hopefully comes back all clear :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

V day apparently for me.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> V day apparently for me.

happy V day :) how are you feeling :flower:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Happy V day to everyone! :)

Good thing I haven't eaten any lunch meat or bought any! 

I feel like at times I am always so thirsty I just can't get enough water. When do they test for GD?


----------



## mac1979

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Happy V day to everyone! :)
> 
> Good thing I haven't eaten any lunch meat or bought any!
> 
> I feel like at times I am always so thirsty I just can't get enough water. When do they test for GD?

I think they test at about 27 weeks if you don't have a history of it. At least my midwife does.


----------



## lolpants

I had one at 16 weeks and was ill for about 3 days after - luckily was all clear! May 9th for my next one, as I booked the weekend off work on purpose (in case I'm ill again) will give me 4 days to recover!

Happy V day DF 

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

Happy v day!!! 

I have my GTT form I just need to go to the lab sometime in the next 4 weeks.


----------



## Angelmarie

CelticNiamh said:


> Angelmarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelmarie said:
> 
> 
> Oh i don't envy you on the carpel tunnel syndrome! I suffered terribly with that and tendonitis which got worse during my last pregnancy. Fingers crossed I don't get anymore than the occasional niggle these days. I found support bandages did help.
> 
> I have felt extremely dizzy today and have a tremendous thirst!!! Anybody else got insatiable thirst?!? :wacko:
> 
> Yes I have had an insatiable thirst that has only eased recently now my blood sugars are under control, for me it was a sign of GD mention it to your midwife it can be normal in pregnancy to be thirsty but it is also a sign of GD so always worth mentioning :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I had wondered about this! I have PCOS and my dad is diabetic and I have to admit I am eating unbelievable amounts of chocolate and fizzy pop :nope: I crave it! I have a MW appointment next week. I will discuss it then and until then try to curb my cravings!!!
> 
> Thanks :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I was craving sweet things this time as well, horrible when you cannot have them :dohh: deffo tell her, she may want to get you to do a GTT, does your dad have a monitor for checking his bloods, maybe see if you can check your fasting before you eat and then 1 hour from when you finish. I have to have mine at 5 or under fasting and 7 or under 1 hour after I finish eating. the levels are much stricter for pregnancyClick to expand...


Funnily enough I was at my parents' house today and asked Dad to check my bloods. I had finished eating about half an hour previously and it was 7.1. Dad said that was bang on what it should be. I'm still going to mention it to my MW as obviously I wasn't able to do the test having fasted nor did I know I had to wait an hour after eating. 

I wonder, is Dizziness another symptom of GD? :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Happy V Day, Dragonfly! :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelmarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelmarie said:
> 
> 
> Oh i don't envy you on the carpel tunnel syndrome! I suffered terribly with that and tendonitis which got worse during my last pregnancy. Fingers crossed I don't get anymore than the occasional niggle these days. I found support bandages did help.
> 
> I have felt extremely dizzy today and have a tremendous thirst!!! Anybody else got insatiable thirst?!? :wacko:
> 
> Yes I have had an insatiable thirst that has only eased recently now my blood sugars are under control, for me it was a sign of GD mention it to your midwife it can be normal in pregnancy to be thirsty but it is also a sign of GD so always worth mentioning
> 
> 
> I had wondered about this! I have PCOS and my dad is diabetic and I have to admit I am eating unbelievable amounts of chocolate and fizzy pop :nope: I crave it! I have a MW appointment next week. I will discuss it then and until then try to curb my cravings!!!
> 
> Thanks :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I was craving sweet things this time as well, horrible when you cannot have them :dohh: deffo tell her, she may want to get you to do a GTT, does your dad have a monitor for checking his bloods, maybe see if you can check your fasting before you eat and then 1 hour from when you finish. I have to have mine at 5 or under fasting and 7 or under 1 hour after I finish eating. the levels are much stricter for pregnancyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Funnily enough I was at my parents' house today and asked Dad to check my bloods. I had finished eating about half an hour previously and it was 7.1. Dad said that was bang on what it should be. I'm still going to mention it to my MW as obviously I wasn't able to do the test having fasted nor did I know I had to wait an hour after eating.
> 
> I wonder, is Dizziness another symptom of GD? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not to bad would have been under 7 at the hour mark na I dont think it is more a sign of pregnancy :) deffo mention to your midwife though any way but I hope you do not get GD but if you do I'm here to support its a huge adjustment at firstClick to expand...


----------



## CelticNiamh

I got a surprise in the post this morning, pictures from my scan last week :happydance::happydance: I did think it was very strange I never got any that day. I am delighted :flower:

How every one else this Monday morning :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

They posted you the pics? how weird . I got mine there and then.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> They posted you the pics? how weird . I got mine there and then.

You normally always do get them at the scan, to be honest I think becasue they fitted me in that morning so I could see my doctor later in the morning, she was under pressure and forgot to give them to me. so it was nice to get them this morning and my info on how scan works :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Aww sweet! Upload Celtic!!

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Thanks, Celtic. If I end up on the GD road, I will definitely be asking your advice! :hugs:

Post scan pics of baby Ryan! (Really like that name!) :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

I cannot lie on my belly any more. more on my side now. Think I look pregnant and not just fat, bordering.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Happy v-day DF!! 

I have/had insulin resistance before becoming pregnant and was taking medication for it, stopped taking it when I started TTC, I wonder how my GD tests will turn out, my doctor hasn't mentioned doing any any time soon. I was hoping for pregnancy to balance things out lol 



24 weeks bump :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Happy V-day my Henry! 

It's so strange the baby I've been taking care of is probably smaller then my own baby inside me. So strange.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Happy V-day Jenzy!! :happydance:

I hope the baby you take care of gets well soon and gets to go home, at how many weeks was he-she born?


----------



## JenzyKY

Around 25 weeks. The life of a micropreemie is difficult but I love them. I say Happy V-day but I won't breathe easy still for many weeks!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh wow so early :( I don't think I breathe easy either as I know how difficult it is for such tiny babies


----------



## Dragonfly

No I dont get excited about V day it seems to soon. I would wait till like 35 weeks till I felt ok . I dont want a premature baby the stress and worry would get to me. So I rather I went over due like I did last two times.


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Aww sweet! Upload Celtic!!
> 
> Lol xx

I will do, they are not the best pics but I am happy out :) 



Angelmarie said:


> Thanks, Celtic. If I end up on the GD road, I will definitely be asking your advice! :hugs:
> 
> Post scan pics of baby Ryan! (Really like that name!) :flower:

Thanks, it feel so right for my little boy :happydance:



borr.dg.baby said:


> Happy v-day DF!!
> 
> I have/had insulin resistance before becoming pregnant and was taking medication for it, stopped taking it when I started TTC, I wonder how my GD tests will turn out, my doctor hasn't mentioned doing any any time soon. I was hoping for pregnancy to balance things out lol
> 
> View attachment 598829
> 
> 
> 24 weeks bump :)

OH, if you needed medication to help with being insulin resistance before becming pregnant, pregnancy does not even that out it would make you more resistant, I would be asking my doctor to do a ramdom blood sugar check and may be arrange a GTT just to be safe, they can also do blood test to see what the average your blood sugar has been over the last 3 months and one for over the last 2 to 3 weeks. gives a better picture of what has been happening, I do not want to scare any one but uncontrolled high sugars are very bad news for baby, it can effect lung develpment and I wont go in to the worst case senario, because I think I am an example of how you can have healthy babies when you manage and control blood sugars :flower: may be I am just over cautious but I push for getting checked just incase. :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

borr.dg.baby said:


> Happy v-day DF!!
> 
> I have/had insulin resistance before becoming pregnant and was taking medication for it, stopped taking it when I started TTC, I wonder how my GD tests will turn out, my doctor hasn't mentioned doing any any time soon. I was hoping for pregnancy to balance things out lol
> 
> View attachment 598829
> 
> 
> 24 weeks bump :)

OH, if you needed medication to help with being insulin resistance before becming pregnant, pregnancy does not even that out it would make you more resistant, I would be asking my doctor to do a ramdom blood sugar check and may be arrange a GTT just to be safe, they can also do blood test to see what the average your blood sugar has been over the last 3 months and one for over the last 2 to 3 weeks. gives a better picture of what has been happening, I do not want to scare any one but uncontrolled high sugars are very bad news for baby, it can effect lung develpment and I wont go in to the worst case senario, because I think I am an example of how you can have healthy babies when you manage and control blood sugars :flower: may be I am just over cautious but I push for getting checked just incase. :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Thank you for your concern :) Actually I had problems because my body would not make energy with the sugar, I never had high or low sugar, just stored all the food I ate and got fat lol. I took medication that made my insulin work better to make energy. When I didn't take the medicine I felt really really tired and bad all the time and since I have been pregnant I have been feeling fine so I bet my insulin levels are doing good, the doctor actually said that in most cases during pregnancy it works itself out so hopefully that is why I have been feeling good. :thumbup: I will for sure ask my doctor about it at my next appointment just in case.


----------



## lolpants

Happy V day Jenzy!! The nerves never really go away for me, but no reason not to celebrate every milestone :)

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

no i agree just because you reach V day doesn't mean life will be easy. But it is reassuring to know that the dr's will try to save your baby after this milestone. So its not worth discounting completely!


----------



## pola17

Hey girls! I'm back in my home country, I've missed so much, it's hard to catch up!
Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## readynwilling

welcome home Pola!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome back :hi:


----------



## pola17

Thanks!! I'll check if maybe I got tagged in a decent pic of my days there to share!
Basically baby shopping is all done! How exhausting!! :/


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> Happy v-day DF!!
> 
> I have/had insulin resistance before becoming pregnant and was taking medication for it, stopped taking it when I started TTC, I wonder how my GD tests will turn out, my doctor hasn't mentioned doing any any time soon. I was hoping for pregnancy to balance things out lol
> 
> View attachment 598829
> 
> 
> 24 weeks bump :)
> 
> OH, if you needed medication to help with being insulin resistance before becming pregnant, pregnancy does not even that out it would make you more resistant, I would be asking my doctor to do a ramdom blood sugar check and may be arrange a GTT just to be safe, they can also do blood test to see what the average your blood sugar has been over the last 3 months and one for over the last 2 to 3 weeks. gives a better picture of what has been happening, I do not want to scare any one but uncontrolled high sugars are very bad news for baby, it can effect lung develpment and I wont go in to the worst case senario, because I think I am an example of how you can have healthy babies when you manage and control blood sugars :flower: may be I am just over cautious but I push for getting checked just incase. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you for your concern :) Actually I had problems because my body would not make energy with the sugar, I never had high or low sugar, just stored all the food I ate and got fat lol. I took medication that made my insulin work better to make energy. When I didn't take the medicine I felt really really tired and bad all the time and since I have been pregnant I have been feeling fine so I bet my insulin levels are doing good, the doctor actually said that in most cases during pregnancy it works itself out so hopefully that is why I have been feeling good. :thumbup: I will for sure ask my doctor about it at my next appointment just in case.[/QUOTE]

Agh I get you, I was thinking it was pre diabetites :flower: now I understand why your doc is not to worried :hugs:



lolpants said:


> Happy V day Jenzy!! The nerves never really go away for me, but no reason not to celebrate every milestone :)
> 
> Lol xx




readynwilling said:


> no i agree just because you reach V day doesn't mean life will be easy. But it is reassuring to know that the dr's will try to save your baby after this milestone. So its not worth discounting completely!

I agree LOLpants and Ready, its nice to know baby has a chance as well, that something can be done, although I love getting to 27 weeks because I go in to countdown mode then :happydance::happydance: PS Happy V day Jenzy :flower:


readynwilling said:


> welcome home Pola!

Yes welcome back Pola, ooh pics of what you bought :flower: hope your resting up now :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Happy V day to all of you now at 24 weeks! I can't believe that we are already at this point. Though like many of you, I will not really rest easy until I am past 37 weeks...

Welcome back Pola!

Ready, I can't even imagine how quickly pregnancy would pass with a LO. I am finding time is flying by for me; I really just want it to slow down a bit as I am quite enjoying being pregnant at the moment, (though I am even more excited to meet this little girl). 

I have been sleeping better for the past couple of nights so feeling much better :thumbup: Also, at night when I am resting, I find if I gently push near baby she now moves around. It is so awesome to have this type of interaction with Baby, though I try not to do this too often as I am probably annoying her :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks Celtic for your concern! :flower:


----------



## bella21

welcome home, Pola!! glad you got most of your baby shopping done!

how is everyone doing? I woke up a bit nauseous today. I feel better now it was just weird i havnt felt that way in awhile. I planned on getting a lot done today but alls I've gotten done so far is sat on my butt and watched about 4 episodes of american pickers :blush: hehe oh well


----------



## readynwilling

i have a killer sinus headache today :( 

But in good news my hives/itch is much better - still here but i did not need any medication today.

I don't want ANYONE to take this wrong way but i need to RANT LOL. WHY just because i had an unmedicated birth and breastfed and co-slept do people who had an epi, forumla fed, and put their baby is their own from day 1 assume i am judging them??????? Im the LEAST judgemental person ever. Just cause i do it one way does not for 1/2 a milisecond mean i that i think your way is wrong and i WOULD appreciate people get off their high horse with defending their decisions to me, when i didn't say ANYTHING. :grr: i'll get off my soapbox now.


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Bella! I'm doing ok!!!

Ready, I guess people get defensive! Maybe these other girls got comments from other people, and they think you're doing the same! :hugs: its ok to rant! It's healthy!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

readynwilling said:


> i have a killer sinus headache today :(
> 
> But in good news my hives/itch is much better - still here but i did not need any medication today.
> 
> I don't want ANYONE to take this wrong way but i need to RANT LOL. WHY just because i had an unmedicated birth and breastfed and co-slept do people who had an epi, forumla fed, and put their baby is their own from day 1 assume i am judging them??????? Im the LEAST judgemental person ever. Just cause i do it one way does not for 1/2 a milisecond mean i that i think your way is wrong and i WOULD appreciate people get off their high horse with defending their decisions to me, when i didn't say ANYTHING. :grr: i'll get off my soapbox now.

:hugs: hope that headache goes away soon, I understand Ready, I breastfed and co sleep, I managed once to avoid a epi and hoping to do the same this time as well FX I think some mummies are carrying around guilt, so feel very defensive :shrug: it is a little annoying some seem to think we look down on them, when in fact we do not, does not even enter your head :dohh: I stay well clear of any threads on here about breastfeeding versus bottle it brings out the worst in people :haha: I am a firm believer in whatever works and happy mummy = happy baby :flower:


----------



## bella21

ready its in everybody's nature to get defensive about certain things. They were probably judged by others on their decisions so naturally get defensive towards people that didn't do things the way they did so they assume they are being judged again. does that make sense? cause it made sense in my own head :haha: sorry this happened though and please rant away!!


----------



## readynwilling

no it makes sense and i totally get it. I just wish it didn't happen. I think "cause i didn't want to" should be a good enough reason for everyone for everything! :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

FYI - i tend to stay FAR FAR away from "are you gonna breastfeed" threads. the ANGER these threads bring out.. and there are SOOO many of them - if you REALLY want to ask can't you just read an old thread and go from there. There is no NEW information in any of these threads.. the same facts/opinions/justifications in ALL of them. Don't bump it up to the top either LOL


----------



## bella21

i totally agree with you!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

It's ok to rant ready!

I don't even know what I am going to do, so I can't judge even if I tried :haha: Maybe I should think about this stuff?? haha


----------



## pola17

Lol! I avoid those topics as well... Girls get meow!! :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

Meow :rofl:

Borr - YES. do your "research" make a plan and then be prepared to go with the flow :haha: i find birth/parenting a bit of "murphy's law" or "damned if you do, damned if you don't"


----------



## Beemama321

Ohhh no, someone went there! (Breast feeding, co-sleeping, bottle, natural, epidural) I think both sides are judgmental and I stay FAR FAR FAR away. To each their own. That said..

V-day for me!!! Woohoo!!! :happydance: Next milestone, 28 weeks.


----------



## readynwilling

happy Vday Beemama!


----------



## setarei

@ready. I know where you're coming from. I would love to read those threads to get different perspectives and learn from other people's experience but people get so angry that no actual information can be shared! This group was the first birth group I followed and I loved it. I thought: "hey I'm going to join other groups on other sites and get even more support/info". WRONG! The other ones I've found are all cat fights and headaches! I understand we're all hormonal but that doesn't mean we have to attack each other for every single decision.


----------



## setarei

congrats beemama! That's great news for you and the babes.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats beemama! 

I guess I should start reading up on child care (I am completely ignorant). I bought a breast pump and I will try breastfeeding but I will not die if it cannot be done. I think I care more if I can give baby breast milk even if it's in a bottle, so hopefully I get enough milk. About co-sleeping I don't know lol and I know I am the worst for pain so if I need the epi I will definitely get it. I don't feel guilty about c-section either if it needs to be done. I don't think I have enough information or feelings to be judgmental either way. 

I was actually thinking the other day that my girl is so lazy and she hasn't moved her position ever. I know where her head is and where her feet are and she doesn't turn around or move around. I feel kicks always in the same spot. I know I might be over thinking it, but I am afraid that she will grow to big to move and stay put and breached as she is now. I don't know why I have a feeling she is going to be breached. I don't know if I am even making sense?


----------



## readynwilling

Yep. There is a site spinningbabies.com and it gives ways (basically you stand on your head LOL) to try to encourage bub's to move head down. We are far to early to determine for sure what position baby will most likely be in for labour. 


Spoiler
Breastfeeding - give it go! try it out... see if you like it. if you don't then try pumping see if you like that, if you don't formula feed. Just feed your kid LOL.

Co-sleeping - i was a "nope not me, not gonna happen" then it happened :dohh: but it worked for me. I actually don't plan on co-sleeping this time, but chances are it will probably happen LOL

im not sure if there is a medical term for it, but i am paranoid of anesthetic. Even locals for dental work. Im so afraid those body parts wont "wake up" it gives me panic attacks. not pretty.


----------



## setarei

@borr. I follow you on why you think your baby might end up breach. I had the same concern since from weeks 12-22 they were both in the same position (transverse breach). Now all of a sudden though they keep switching positions. Within one hour (kept getting ultrasounds every few minutes because no one could find a heart beat even though the baby was obviously moving), they each switched between head down, breach, transverse and just about every other available position. Doesn't make sense that they are switching positions more now that there is less space but that's how it's working out :shrug:. Don't know if all babies do that or mine are just wierdos.


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr I would not worry about babies position now, my little man is in the same position and at this point so has all my other babies but hey never dimiss a gut feeling either LOL


----------



## Angelmarie

I also stay away from those types of threads. I just don't think anybody can preach to anybody as, even if you have a plan, they often don't work out so everybody is different and I think it is really narrow minded of people to start telling other people what is right and wrong. Makes me angry :growlmad:

I know what you mean about baby's position. I'm not sure with my first son but definitely with Caelan he was head down and in position from 25 weeks. I am nervous that Amelie will be breach. That with my low lying placenta, I'm starting to think somebody is telling me something about my VBAC plans!!! :shrug::wacko:

I bought a gym ball and bounce on that, it's supposed to help get baby into a good position :thumbup:


----------



## bella21

lol borr youre cute...i don't know much about it all either!! My "Plan" is to only breastfeed for a week or so to get the initial colostrum and antibodies. Then move to formula. As stupid as it sounds i don't get maternity pay so I don't plan on being out of work for more than 6 weeks and the thought of pumping every couple hours at work is completely unrealistic for me as Im in the restaurant business and can't just walk away from tables and bar guests whenever I need to. :shrug:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

readynwilling said:


> Yep. There is a site spinningbabies.com and it gives ways (basically you stand on your head LOL) to try to encourage bub's to move head down. We are far to early to determine for sure what position baby will most likely be in for labour.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Breastfeeding - give it go! try it out... see if you like it. if you don't then try pumping see if you like that, if you don't formula feed. Just feed your kid LOL.
> 
> Co-sleeping - i was a "nope not me, not gonna happen" then it happened :dohh: but it worked for me. I actually don't plan on co-sleeping this time, but chances are it will probably happen LOL
> 
> im not sure if there is a medical term for it, but i am paranoid of anesthetic. Even locals for dental work. Im so afraid those body parts wont "wake up" it gives me panic attacks. not pretty.

Thanks! I will check out the page. I know that it's to early to tell but I just feel that since she never moves and has been in the same position always she is just not going to move? :wacko:

That's exactly what I was planning to do about the feeding, just feed her! :haha: I will do my best to try to breast feed, if not, feed breast milk, if not, just feed formula! hahaha

I think I am the same way about the co-sleeping? What do you mean by co-sleeping? The baby sleeping in your same room? Or in bed with you? Or what? lol 

I am sorry that you feel that way about anesthetics! I can understand, I have no problem with them though so I don't mind getting them at all. 



setarei said:


> @borr. I follow you on why you think your baby might end up breach. I had the same concern since from weeks 12-22 they were both in the same position (transverse breach). Now all of a sudden though they keep switching positions. Within one hour (kept getting ultrasounds every few minutes because no one could find a heart beat even though the baby was obviously moving), they each switched between head down, breach, transverse and just about every other available position. Doesn't make sense that they are switching positions more now that there is less space but that's how it's working out :shrug:. Don't know if all babies do that or mine are just wierdos.

I wish mine would start shifting positions, I really think she is so mellow (or lazy lol) she just rolls around and kicks but doesn't shift position. Not even on the ultrasounds, she has been in the same position since week 16. 



CelticNiamh said:


> borr I would not worry about babies position now, my little man is in the same position and at this point so has all my other babies but hey never dimiss a gut feeling either LOL

I think it's the gut feeling I am most concerned about, I am not supersticious (sp?) but I am usually right about my gut feelings. Starting with me always knowing she's a girl to the point I almost bought pink clothes before I was told girl because I just had a gut feeling. I hope I am wrong about this gut feeling though. :dohh: 



Angelmarie said:


> I know what you mean about baby's position. I'm not sure with my first son but definitely with Caelan he was head down and in position from 25 weeks. I am nervous that Amelie will be breach. That with my low lying placenta, I'm starting to think somebody is telling me something about my VBAC plans!!! :shrug::wacko:
> 
> I bought a gym ball and bounce on that, it's supposed to help get baby into a good position :thumbup:

I guess I need to read up on ways to make her shift. I also think that it has to do with her being so low down in my pelvis. Kicks are below my pelvis only. Maybe she's just comfy there so no reason to move? :shrug:



bella21 said:


> lol borr youre cute...i don't know much about it all either!! My "Plan" is to only breastfeed for a week or so to get the initial colostrum and antibodies. Then move to formula. As stupid as it sounds i don't get maternity pay so I don't plan on being out of work for more than 6 weeks and the thought of pumping every couple hours at work is completely unrealistic for me as Im in the restaurant business and can't just walk away from tables and bar guests whenever I need to. :shrug:

Yeah I can totally understand your situation!! I am going to stay home for a while so I guess I can try my best to breastfeed as much as possible. :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

bella21 said:


> lol borr youre cute...i don't know much about it all either!! My "Plan" is to only breastfeed for a week or so to get the initial colostrum and antibodies. Then move to formula. As stupid as it sounds i don't get maternity pay so I don't plan on being out of work for more than 6 weeks and the thought of pumping every couple hours at work is completely unrealistic for me as Im in the restaurant business and can't just walk away from tables and bar guests whenever I need to. :shrug:

Yes - very unrealistic to attempt to pump in that kind of environment. I would probably be doing the same!

Borr - J slept in our bed, in the crook of my arm LOL. I will have a bassinet set up bedside for this one and hopefully I will remember to put him back there before I fall asleep while bf'ing at night LOL


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh, I will have a bassinet too and I plan on using it in our bedroom for the first 3 months maybe? I hope I don't fall asleep in our bed with her because I move a lot during my sleep and I would be afraid to squish her


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Oh, I will have a bassinet too and I plan on using it in our bedroom for the first 3 months maybe? I hope I don't fall asleep in our bed with her because I move a lot during my sleep and I would be afraid to squish her

you be amazed on how you wont move an inch and how her slightest movement will have you awake to check her, I oftern woke with cramps from not moving a muscle, last time I had the same fear and I propped my self up on pillows cradle beside the bed a pillow to prop him up and I would snooz would not even sleep at first when feeding him :dohh: that lasted a few days till I felt better :thumbup: my main problem is getting him to sleep every night in his own bed now:dohh: but I am terrible I still love cuddles from my DS he 2 now our 4 year old comes in some times as well and gets in the end of the bed at my feet :haha:


----------



## mac1979

borr.dg.baby said:


> Oh, I will have a bassinet too and I plan on using it in our bedroom for the first 3 months maybe? I hope I don't fall asleep in our bed with her because I move a lot during my sleep and I would be afraid to squish her

This is why baby won't be sleeping in our bed either. That and DH is a furnace at night. We will have a bassinet too. My mom is already criticizing me for that, and for breastfeeding, and cloth diapering, and having a natural childbirth. I take a peek on the threads that involve "discussions" on those and they can be brutal. Some of the worst ones are circumcision and vaccines.


----------



## CelticNiamh

My heart goes out to those in Boston :nope: awful


----------



## mac1979

CelticNiamh said:


> My heart goes out to those in Boston :nope: awful

Watching the coverage on CNN here. Once they find out who is responsible just let me in a room alone with them with a baseball bat.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I know what awful news :nope: my heart also goes out to those in Boston


----------



## mac1979

They just reported one of the 2 who passed away because of it was an 8 year old.


----------



## readynwilling

very sad about boston!!

Yeah my hubby tossed and turned and took up the whole bed - but once she was in with us he slept like a rock. Its amazing how even fathers intuition kicks in. I don't "promote" or advocate for co-sleeping. Like I said I said no, but it worked for us. Just don't beat yourself up if it happens to you. Let me tell you how nice it was to not have to move in the middle of the night to feed the baby - I got 8 hours or so of sleep every night! it was fantastic LOL. It did take until she was about 17 months to get her out tho :dohh: but she did go willingly when she was ready.


----------



## JenzyKY

readynwilling said:


> no i agree just because you reach V day doesn't mean life will be easy. But it is reassuring to know that the dr's will try to save your baby after this milestone. So its not worth discounting completely!

Oh I don't discount it! Here they will try before 24 weeks though. We have had many 23 weekers.


----------



## Barhanita

JenzyKY said:


> Oh I don't discount it! Here they will try before 24 weeks though. We have had many 23 weekers.

Do they ever survive?


----------



## JenzyKY

Barhanita said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Oh I don't discount it! Here they will try before 24 weeks though. We have had many 23 weekers.
> 
> Do they ever survive?Click to expand...

Yes, some do. We won't say no to a baby who comes out fighting.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Stupid phone unsiscribed from this thread and didn't realize it for a couple days.


----------



## more babies

DH had to make me stop watching the news. I just cant believe what happened. Thankfully the people I know were alright.. some only a couple miles away from the finish line and a couple who for whatever reason decided not to attend. So sad for everyone who is effected.. my heart and condolences go out to them :hugs: :cry:


----------



## bella21

more babies didn't realize you were from boston I'm sorry! glad your loved ones are okay!!! :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

What happened in Boston is terrible...there are some lunatics out there 

Jenzy have the 23 week babies that have survived had alot of problems?

Happy V day everyone :)


----------



## JenzyKY

More babies :hugs: Glad everyone is ok. 

Jolley, they tend to at least have lung issues but the rest is just so unpredictable. 

I'm having a hard time eating and drinking as much as I should. Anyone else?


----------



## JenzyKY

Waiting to be seen in triage. I'm bleeding :(


----------



## Angelmarie

:hugs: Jenzy. Do you have pain? I have everything crossed that things are ok. Will they scan you? Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

JenzyKY said:


> Waiting to be seen in triage. I'm bleeding :(

OH no Jenzky all be ok I hope, big :hugs: and keep us posted when you can, take care :flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

Hooked up on the monitor. Baby is kicking away. They did an internal exam and looks like my cervix is angry again. Hoping for a scan.


----------



## CelticNiamh

JenzyKY said:


> Hooked up on the monitor. Baby is kicking away. They did an internal exam and looks like my cervix is angry again. Hoping for a scan.

Oh brilliant, dam cervix misbehaving :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

:hugs: Jenzy! I hope all is good. Bad cervix! At least you get to see baby :)

Mattsgirl welcome back :hi:!! 

I also had family in Boston doing the marathon and thankfully they are all ok. What a horrible thing to happen. Glad everyone you know is ok too, morebabies :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

hungry, heart burn to the max, sore head, sore neck, feel sick so cant eat. fml.


----------



## Angelmarie

Yay for baby kicking, Jenzy! Hope you manage to get a scan so you are reassured. Hope the bleeding settles down soon. :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Well I've been sent home. Apparently my ectropian cervix is back and I have an irritable uterus as I had some contractions. No scan but he barely stopped moving the whole time. Hope work goes ok tonight and tomorrow. I will be a bit nervous but at least I'm close to triage to go back if necessary.

Thanks for the hugs everyone! This baby is going to make me go gray!


----------



## Angelmarie

Shame you didnt get a scan but Im pleased they have let you out as they mustnt be too worried. Could they have not signed you off work for a couple of days until things settle down?


----------



## more babies

Thanks girls! :hugs: I live about 20-30 mins away from Boston and wasn't there yesterday but knew quite a few people who were and we go into Boston quite often.

Jenzy how scary! Glad to hear you were sent home though. Definitely take it easy at work!! :hugs:

Dragonfly sorry to hear you're not feeling well :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Dragonfly I hope you feel better :hugs:

Jenzy glad all is ok, I hope the bleeding stops :)


----------



## JenzyKY

I would but then I lose part of my maternity leave.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Jenzy glad you and baby are ok! That is so scary. Hope your cervix stops acting up:hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

Jenzy im glad you are ok :( sucks you loose mat leave if you are signed off sick :( Here if you are signed off sick you get 6-8 weeks sick leave (i believe) then you still get your full mat leave. I wish there was some rule where your hubby had to be double paid for any time you are off for pregnancy or maternity to cover what you don't make so money wasn't such an issue :(

I know it hits us (being my DH and myself) pretty hard. I make a good wage and when i am on mat leave i max out what is available under the employement insurance rules at $501/ week. that is only about 55% of what i make. then of course we had deductions on top of that so i will probably bring home $450/week. and its hard to adjsut to your "new" standard of living. Their is still the mortgage to be paid, bills, taxes etc etc and they don't care you are only making 1/2 what you were before :(


----------



## readynwilling

edit: i just checked - we can get 19 weeks of sick leave :shock:


----------



## lolpants

<3 Thought's for those in Boston; appalling!

:hugs: DF & Jenzy

They're the same in my works Jenzy, If I got signed off sick any point from 27 weeks pregnant, they force you into Mat leave! Plus I don't get paid the 1st week of sick.

Ready compared to me you will be on loads! I will only get 90% of my income for 1st 8 weeks and then 31 weeks of approx £130, which is just under $200 a week I believe? I was so lucky with Phoebe, was with different employer and I got full pay for 6 months!!!

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

yeah - i know we are pretty lucky to get what we get. I think it should be EVEN accross the board. The poor USA girls really get the shaft. We don't get any top ups here (generally) so its our governement that pays us the 55% for 50 weeks. I won't be signed off on sick leave (or not likely) so i wont get any of those 19weeks, but im sure there are lots that do!


----------



## pola17

borr.dg.baby said:


> :hugs: Jenzy! I hope all is good. Bad cervix! At least you get to see baby :)
> 
> Mattsgirl welcome back :hi:!!
> 
> I also had family in Boston doing the marathon and thankfully they are all ok. What a horrible thing to happen. Glad everyone you know is ok too, morebabies :hugs:

Lily! Your family was ammong the 8 Ecuadoreans in the marathon???
I´m still in shock with what happened in Boston! :cry: an 8 year old gone, and so many people suffering!
Hope everyone who lives near Boston or have family living there are all ok! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

JenzyKY said:


> Well I've been sent home. Apparently my ectropian cervix is back and I have an irritable uterus as I had some contractions. No scan but he barely stopped moving the whole time. Hope work goes ok tonight and tomorrow. I will be a bit nervous but at least I'm close to triage to go back if necessary.
> 
> Thanks for the hugs everyone! This baby is going to make me go gray!

:hugs: So scary! But how glad your baby is kicking and doing great! Please, update us on what happens next! :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

Today I got a massive box of baby clothes from my cousin. I was ecstatic and realized she has expensive tastes. 

I also have a question. Is two baby showers excessive? One would be at my mom's house for my side of the family. I am not sure about some of my older (60s and 70s) aunts and uncles driving around where I live (biggest city in my state) and would they would be more likely to attend at my mom's house in a smaller town and my family has been there for 30 years. The other one would be in the town I live in for DH's side of the family and my friends. Less driving for everyone. But does it seem excessive??


----------



## pola17

I dunno if it's excessive... I had one while I was in the US, and I'm having one in Ecuador, so from my experience, because my family in the US won't fly to Ecuador just for a baby shower, I decided this and don't find it excessive! 

So naaaaah... Do what you want! It's your baby anyways! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> I dunno if it's excessive... I had one while I was in the US, and I'm having one in Ecuador, so from my experience, because my family in the US won't fly to Ecuador just for a baby shower, I decided this and don't find it excessive!
> 
> So naaaaah... Do what you want! It's your baby anyways! :)

I agree with Pola, go with it, makes sense to me :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

i think its common for people to have multiple showers - provided the same people are not invited to the each shower!


----------



## JenzyKY

I have one for each side of the family then a little work one. Everyone pregnant gets a little party for them at work.


----------



## pola17

Yeah! To me, any excuse is good to celebrate! :haha: 
Fiesta!!! :yipee: :drunk: :fool: :loopy: :bunny:


----------



## JenzyKY

The problem with my maternity leave is that where I work I only get FMLA (family medical leave act) which is 12 weeks of a guaranteed job when you come back. This covers any illness in you, your family, or maternity. So if I call in now I lose a day each time.


----------



## setarei

@jenzy, I have been having a lot of trouble eating as well (still haven't gone back to my prepregnancy weight). I try to max out as much protein as I can daily but haven't been reaching my goal because I just can't eat that much. I'm sorry about the bleeding. I know it's scary and I hope it stops. It's too bad you get so little leave. The system really is botched.


----------



## setarei

@mac, that sounds like a valid reason to have 2 showers. If anyone does need to come to both, I would just let them know not to get a second gift and announce their original gift at the second shower when I'm opening presents.


----------



## mac1979

Seterai, if you are worried about getting enough protein try using rice protein powder (you can get if off Amazon) I used to make smoothies with it and loved it. I made the smoothie with frozen fruit (unsweetened), milk and the powder. There isn't any added sugar and they are super healthy. It would help you get a little more protein.


----------



## mac1979

Thanks for the advice about the showers. I just want it to be convenient for everyone, but don't want to seem greedy. Also, my side of the family is very conservative, and I would think it would be funny to have penis cookies (my MIL can make them) at a baby shower :haha:. DH's family would love it, mine would be embarrassed.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mac I agree with everyone, it's ok to have two. I think I am having two also because I would rather have a friends one and then a family one rather than a huge one. 

I have gone insane today with nesting. Label maker is out and furniture is being moved lol anyone else??? I feel like a mad woman


----------



## CelticNiamh

I am so hungry today, and I can not indulge it, I am afraid of high sugars and weight gain :dohh:

I had my cleaning buzz yesterday think I am still recovering today


----------



## pola17

Celtic.... I´m in the same situation as you! :dohh: I bought in the US a loooooooooooooooot of american chocolates as souvenir for our friends and people at the office.... I have SO MUCH chocolate at home, and since sunday I haven´t eaten anything sweet... I´m suffering! :haha:


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> Thanks for the advice about the showers. I just want it to be convenient for everyone, but don't want to seem greedy. Also, my side of the family is very conservative, and I would think it would be funny to have penis cookies (my MIL can make them) at a baby shower :haha:. DH's family would love it, mine would be embarrassed.

:rofl: I get what you mean! Why didn´t my mom made little penis cookies???!! I´m loving the idea! 
You see, my mom loves bacherolettes or any party that you can use alcohol as an excuse and have fun... we had a game, in which we filled with margaritas feeding bottles, I chose 3 "volunteers" and made them drink from the bottles... the first one who finished, won the price!

The baby shower I´ll have later on, is more conservative! :dohh: I wish we could have made the other one more "wilder" :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Oh not sure if any one will find this handy but bedding and you can design your own https://www.babybedding.com/


----------



## Scottish

Sorry to hear of blasts in Boston it is horrid when things like this happen :(

Jenzy am glad that baby is great that must have been a scare for you :hugs:

I hope u are all well and it's great to see you all getting organised for baby! I got my changing bag today and was so excited to see it when I got home from work! 

Today my stomach has been sore from belly button up to just below my chest, I am suspecting that my stomach muscles are separating as my tummy looks weird there and quite bumpy looking and when I press on my muscles there they are a bit sore and tender :( has anyone had this here? I don't remember it with my dd but that was 10 years ago so I may have forgotten !


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sending huge :hugs: to everyone in the Boston area. Such a terrible and senseless tragedy. 

Jenzky, how scarry for you, glad all is well with you and baby. :hugs:

Mac, two showers is not excessive. I think I will end up having two as well. It can sometimes be a lot easier than trying to accomodate a large group at one shower. :rofl: at the penis cookies!!!

Scottish, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## bella21

Scottish said:


> Sorry to hear of blasts in Boston it is horrid when things like this happen :(
> 
> Jenzy am glad that baby is great that must have been a scare for you :hugs:
> 
> I hope u are all well and it's great to see you all getting organised for baby! I got my changing bag today and was so excited to see it when I got home from work!
> 
> Today my stomach has been sore from belly button up to just below my chest, I am suspecting that my stomach muscles are separating as my tummy looks weird there and quite bumpy looking and when I press on my muscles there they are a bit sore and tender :( has anyone had this here? I don't remember it with my dd but that was 10 years ago so I may have forgotten !

scottis I've had that a couple times already in the same spot ! above my belly button to the right a bit. it almost felt like it was bruised ! i didn't know what it was but it was uncomfortable!!


Mac- ill also be having 2 showers. one in North caroline where my parents live and then one here in PA with friends and OHs family!


----------



## lolpants

Very valid reason to have 2 showers Mac!

Celtic that bedding making site is fun!! :thumbup:

Was looking at my baby clothes earlier - can't get over how small it all is :cry: makes me realise how much Phoebe really has grown!

Here's her Nursery pics too ..







Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

She's adorable!! I love her dress!!


----------



## bella21

awww lol shes adorable!!


----------



## pola17

Ohhhhhhh look at that princess in her little dress!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Angelmarie

Lush pictures, Lol! She's a little cutie! :flower:


----------



## pola17

Mini rant over here......

I feel like PMSing! I feel ugly, swollen, huge, don't like my hair, not happy with my looks... Going bananas in here! :haha:

Anyone else on the same boat? :haha:


----------



## bella21

i feel huge too!! and my feet hurt. and it hurts to sleep. otherwise all good :)


----------



## readynwilling

Love her!!


----------



## mac1979

Lolpants, I love her dress and boots are really cute

Pola, I feel the same way. I found the best way to make myself feel better today. I found a place that sells second hand maternity clothes. I got 2 pairs of pants and 6 tops for $34, I adore second hand clothes. 

So, I had a box of baby clothes my cousin sent me all organized and sorted into piles. I come home and it is all jumbled back in the box. DH just said "They were on the kitchen table and we need the room to eat. Now I have to go back through the box and re organize :growlmad:.


----------



## readynwilling

that sounds like something that would happen at my house LOLpants.


----------



## ZooMa

Ok, finally took a bump pic I can send out to the masses.

24 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







bump pic 24 weeks just belly.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ZooMa

Hi ladies! I've been lurking, but not posting. I'm glad it's going well for most, and the few scares or pains for the few are turning out all right.

I've been getting a lot of comments this past week about when I'm due, even when I'm in frumpy scrubs. I guess that's a good thing, because it's definitely baby and not too many nachos! It's easy to tell in regular clothes, but I'm thankful I get to wear scrubs at work. Hopefully I can make it all the way through without having to invest too much in maternity wear. There's enough stress-inducing cr** to buy for the baby that I don't want to have to think about shopping for myself!


----------



## bella21

what an adorable bump you have zooma!! I've also been getting a lot of comments too about being pregnant and my due date and whatnot. it makes me happy to know that people aren't too scared to ask if I'm pregnant or not yet :) i know how you feel about wanting to buy clothes for yourself i don't want to either! but none of my shorts fit me anymore so going to have to get some stuff for the summer!


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> Lolpants, I love her dress and boots are really cute
> 
> Pola, I feel the same way. I found the best way to make myself feel better today. I found a place that sells second hand maternity clothes. I got 2 pairs of pants and 6 tops for $34, I adore second hand clothes.
> 
> So, I had a box of baby clothes my cousin sent me all organized and sorted into piles. I come home and it is all jumbled back in the box. DH just said "They were on the kitchen table and we need the room to eat. Now I have to go back through the box and re organize :growlmad:.

Oh man!!! He put all the clothes back??!!! Men!!! :haha: they're totally clueless!

To feel better, since we had an invitation for dinner, I put myself some make up, and last time I saw myself in the mirror, I smiled. The smile is the best accessory and I looked better! I'm so hormonal! :haha:

And sorry you're feeling the same way, but lemme tell you you're pretty!!!!


Zooma, cool pic!!!


----------



## bella21

i just realized...only 1 more month give or take that we will all be in 3rd tri...how freakin crazy is that??!


----------



## bella21

Note to self: DO NOT watch the notebook while pregnant :cry::cry:


----------



## Dragonfly

Filled up my fridge freezer with food yesterday and fridge all the money I had. And now my fridge keeps tripping out all the switches in the house so I cant use it and I have no fridge and all my foods being ruined slowly. And nope I dont have a spare few hundred about for a new fridge, FML!


----------



## bella21

Dragonfly said:


> Filled up my fridge freezer with food yesterday and fridge all the money I had. And now my fridge keeps tripping out all the switches in the house so I cant use it and I have no fridge and all my foods being ruined slowly. And nope I dont have a spare few hundred about for a new fridge, FML!

oh noo! hope you can get it worked out hun!


----------



## mac1979

4am here and I've been awake for an hour. Time to go watch a movie and try to sleep.


----------



## lolpants

great bump Zooma!

Men just have no idea Mac!!

Pola I always feel fat and frumpy, so no different for me now really!

DF can u get a cheap 2nd hand one for now? gumtree/ebay/local electrical charity shop- maybe even freecycle?

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mac I agree men are clueless! On the bright side, you get to look at the adorable clothes again :)

DF so sorry that is awful :( 

Bella I know it's crazy!! I've only got two more weeks and off to third tri!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Lol, she is absolutely gorgeous!

Pola, the thing that is bothering me most right now are my hands. They get so hot and seem to get slightly swollen at times. Very odd as I am used to having cold hands most of the time...

Zooma, beautiful bump!

Last night was not a great one for me either re sleep. Got up to go pee at 3 am and didn't get back to sleep for an hour...


----------



## Scottish

Lovely bump zooma!

Lol your wee girl is gorgeous in pics! They are fab! X

Mines bloomed this week ! Moving up and seems weird shape at top lol 

Oh and it's my v day today yeah!

I had a dream last night that I was lying in bed and all of a sudden I felt baby going crazy in me and when I looked at my tummy he was sticking his bum right out and I could feel it and see the shape of it, then all of a sudden I went into labour and he was born! I was 24 weeks as well in my dream and he was so small but then he got up and started walking about and talking! It was so freaky I swear I woke up totally freaked out lol I think I have been aware today is v day so it caused me to have such a messed up dream
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dragonfly

Good thing about where I live is so many empty spaces that actually where lived in that just have fridges so I got one from the shed here, even bigger then one I had before. I wouldnt have been able to even buy a second hand one as I spent all my money stocking an empty fridge yesterday.


----------



## Dragonfly

oh I met my doula today shes cool!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Mini rant over here......
> 
> I feel like PMSing! I feel ugly, swollen, huge, don't like my hair, not happy with my looks... Going bananas in here! :haha:
> 
> Anyone else on the same boat? :haha:

Yep me!! actually I have this app on my phone, I put in my weight at the start of pregnancy and what weight I am now, it told me I have put on to much weight and need to talk to my care povider :cry: I have put on exactly 1 stone so far and I am now really worried, I had only put on a stone throughout my whole pregnancy last time!! I hope it is all baby I do not fancy trying to lose loads of weight after I have given birth :dohh: oh so need a new hair cut 



mac1979 said:


> Lolpants, I love her dress and boots are really cute
> 
> Pola, I feel the same way. I found the best way to make myself feel better today. I found a place that sells second hand maternity clothes. I got 2 pairs of pants and 6 tops for $34, I adore second hand clothes.
> 
> So, I had a box of baby clothes my cousin sent me all organized and sorted into piles. I come home and it is all jumbled back in the box. DH just said "They were on the kitchen table and we need the room to eat. Now I have to go back through the box and re organize :growlmad:.

AGH men, although your lucky my DH would have just shoved them out of his way or worse on the floor:dohh: 



ZooMa said:


> Ok, finally took a bump pic I can send out to the masses.
> 
> 24 weeks!

very pretty :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Mrs Eddie, that has been happening to me every night recently! - waking up around 3-4am for a pee and sometimes taking 2-3 hrs to go back to sleep :(

Glad you've sorted another fridge DF :thumbup:

Celtic, I don't think a stone is too bad? Kim Kardashian has put on 4 stone and she is only a month ahead of us!

Scottish I had a weird dream as well last night involving my newborn.. I dreamt my OH put them in the sink to sleep and then almost dropped them when he got them out! I actually wokr up really angry at him, like as if it had really happened! :haha: Nice bump you got there too! :)

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

lolpants said:


> Celtic, I don't think a stone is too bad? Kim Kardashian has put on 4 stone and she is only a month ahead of us!
> Lol xx

OMG the pics of Kim K - looks like she's put on 10 stone LOL. Poor girl. Must suck to be in the "spotlight" and be pregnant. Even Jessica Simpson got HUGE when she preggo with her first.


----------



## mac1979

readynwilling said:


> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> Celtic, I don't think a stone is too bad? Kim Kardashian has put on 4 stone and she is only a month ahead of us!
> Lol xx
> 
> OMG the pics of Kim K - looks like she's put on 10 stone LOL. Poor girl. Must suck to be in the "spotlight" and be pregnant. Even Jessica Simpson got HUGE when she preggo with her first.Click to expand...

I think if she stopped dressing in skinny clothes and started wearing more flattering maternity clothes she wouldn't look so, ummmmm, huge.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> Celtic, I don't think a stone is too bad? Kim Kardashian has put on 4 stone and she is only a month ahead of us!
> Lol xx
> 
> OMG the pics of Kim K - looks like she's put on 10 stone LOL. Poor girl. Must suck to be in the "spotlight" and be pregnant. Even Jessica Simpson got HUGE when she preggo with her first.Click to expand...
> 
> I think if she stopped dressing in skinny clothes and started wearing more flattering maternity clothes she wouldn't look so, ummmmm, huge.Click to expand...

Or wear such mad colours :dohh: 

May be I am trying to make my self feel a wee bit better but with the swelling I have that would count ? I mean maybe some water retention :blush: whishful thinking may be :haha:


----------



## pola17

Celtic: :hugs: that's a mean app!!! Don't feel bad! We can cheer up each other! :winkwink:

RANT TIME!!!!!
I was at work. Since I quit, they're interviewing who's going to do my job. As I'm pregnant my bosses don't want the rest to think they're firing me because that's illegal in Ecuador. So they asked one of my bosses' mom to interview the people so no one suspects. My bosses are husband and wife, so this is my female boss' mom. 

DH and I met her mom when they invited us to their place to check what they got for their baby boy, so I could work on my list. We gave her mom a ride and I swear DH made them laugh and was very social. 

Today this woman came to me and said "I can't believe you're having this man's baby! He's a horrible person, I would commit suicide if I would have married him". My boss (male) just opened his jaw amazed... He couldn't believe she said that! I just bursted in laughter in her face! That woman turned around and sat down somewhere else. Then I left to buy a snack and she started asking for me as "the secretary"... She wanted coffee and that's not my job! 
Thank God that woman left before I returned. Should I talk to my bosses about it? 

Opinions???

I know I've gotten rude comments before, but having someone who doesn't know us to advice me to commit suicide is another level AND she insulted DH. 

Opinions?


----------



## mac1979

Pola, is she someone you see socially or just because of work. If you only see her at work I wouldn't bother as you won't see her once you get a replacement. If you see her socially I would give her a piece of my mind as long as you won't be burning bridges.


----------



## lolpants

Pola, I would sooo complain!!! cheek!

On the subject of how huge Kim is, have you seen how tiny Duchess (Kate) is?? Hard to think she is a month ahead!!! I look like a proper heifer compared to her!! 

Has anyone been suffering itchy breasts recently? Mine have been unreal - to the point of no sleep! and the no sleep has lead to me having a twitchy eye!! :(

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

wait wait wait Pola - your Bosses MOM said this to you about your DH?? even after you had all met and were social? or did i miss something??


----------



## Scottish

Pola I would complain as its not anyone else's business what u do in personal life! Some people are just shocking! I have my share of bi*ches at work to so your not alone lol

I have prob put on 2 stone Celtic so please don't worry about your weight that app sounds mean haha! 

I feel better when celebs put on lots of weight when pregnant as it shows everyone how normal it is to sometimes pile on weight during pregnancy! The down side is they have all have the big bucks to get it all cut out after! 

Lol my left nipple is driving me crazy I am constantly scratching it and I noticed it gets crusty at times which I am Not sure if it is from milk leakage or too much scratching, I keep meaning to get that nipple cream and always forget


----------



## Beemama321

Scottish said:


> Lovely bump zooma!
> 
> Lol your wee girl is gorgeous in pics! They are fab! X
> 
> Mines bloomed this week ! Moving up and seems weird shape at top lol
> 
> Oh and it's my v day today yeah!
> 
> I had a dream last night that I was lying in bed and all of a sudden I felt baby going crazy in me and when I looked at my tummy he was sticking his bum right out and I could feel it and see the shape of it, then all of a sudden I went into labour and he was born! I was 24 weeks as well in my dream and he was so small but then he got up and started walking about and talking! It was so freaky I swear I woke up totally freaked out lol I think I have been aware today is v day so it caused me to have such a messed up dream

Happy V day!!!! And to anyone else I may have missed!! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

readynwilling said:


> wait wait wait Pola - your Bosses MOM said this to you about your DH?? even after you had all met and were social? or did i miss something??

Yes ma'am!!! :haha: 
I still can't believe it! :haha:


----------



## pola17

As my boss is American and his Spanish isn't perfect, I told him again and he gave me his "oh my god, I'm so embarrassed face". He apologized and told me he was going to talk to her!!


MEOW! :haha:

People can be shameless! :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

WOW :dohh: i'd be mortified too!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Pola how awful, I wouldn't bothe saying anything because soon you will be gone and done with your bosses!!! Finally!! 

Scottish happy v-day!!! And great bump!


----------



## pola17

Oh! Happy v day, Scottish! :happydance:
Got lost because you and I have papayas in our tickers, but I'm 23 weeks! :dohh: whoopsie!


----------



## JenzyKY

I wouldn't do anything with your boss either Pola. You are about to leave anyway. You don't want to leave on a bad note if you need a reference later. She's just a silly person. 

Kate Middleton looks classy as always. She has perfectly tailored clothing. Kim on the other hand looks terrible. It's like she's wearing her clothes from 40 lb ago.


----------



## pola17

Yeah! What's up with the Kardashian's maternity style? 
It doesnt really suit her! :dohh:
Kate is amazing! :cloud9:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Pola I would complain as its not anyone else's business what u do in personal life! Some people are just shocking! I have my share of bi*ches at work to so your not alone lol
> 
> I have prob put on 2 stone Celtic so please don't worry about your weight that app sounds mean haha!
> 
> I feel better when celebs put on lots of weight when pregnant as it shows everyone how normal it is to sometimes pile on weight during pregnancy! The down side is they have all have the big bucks to get it all cut out after!
> 
> Lol my left nipple is driving me crazy I am constantly scratching it and I noticed it gets crusty at times which I am Not sure if it is from milk leakage or too much scratching, I keep meaning to get that nipple cream and always forget

Thanks :hugs: it is a mean app :haha: I get the crusty stuff and mine are still quite sore, but the crusty stuff is milk :thumbup:

Pola if your leaving and wont ever have to see her again I might let it go, but if you will see her, I stop her the next time she even tried to bad mouth your DH :flower: OH and Thanks you all made me feel better :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> As my boss is American and his Spanish isn't perfect, I told him again and he gave me his "oh my god, I'm so embarrassed face". He apologized and told me he was going to talk to her!!
> 
> 
> MEOW! :haha:
> 
> People can be shameless! :haha:

Good woman, he can tell his wife who can give out to her mum!! I think our Vday will be the same day or near enough

wow the weeks are flying in now :flower:

Scottish happy V day :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

So, as soon as I find my seam ripper I am going to get started on reupholstering my glider. If you hear a scream of frustration coming from the middle of the US that would be me. :haha:

Also, I spent this morning in an urgent care clinic. Not for me, but because DH threw his back out at the gym. It has to be bad if he called me to drive him home. So this means we had to cancel our trip to Philadelphia for this weekend. I'm upset, but maybe we can use our credit with the airline to go on a weekend trip somewhere before baby comes. Here is hoping.


----------



## pola17

Ohhhh Mac!!!! Sorry you have to postpone your trip!!! :(


----------



## Scottish

Pola the tickers are really frustrating me lol cos baby can't be same size f


----------



## Scottish

Grr damn fone !

I meant baby can't be same size for that many weeks it stays as papaya .

Good luck with your wee task ahead mac xx

Glad u mentioned that comment to boss at least she wont say things to u again :)

Oh and yes Kate does Look fab she looks so tiny


----------



## readynwilling

if you go to the site and look on week by week they have a new fruit for each week - i think they just ran out of room on their ticker LOL


----------



## Barhanita

I am so touched and surprised by generosity of some people! Someone in our choir (DH and I both sing in it), but anonymously gave us $1000! And that on top of a baby shower and gift cards that the choir did for us yesterday. We are both speechless and very thankful.


----------



## pola17

Scottish said:


> Pola the tickers are really frustrating me lol cos baby can't be same size f

Exactly! Babies grow each week! Those tickets are going bananas! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Barhanita said:


> I am so touched and surprised by generosity of some people! Someone in our choir (DH and I both sing in it), but anonymously gave us $1000! And that on top of a baby shower and gift cards that the choir did for us yesterday. We are both speechless and very thankful.

That's awesome, Baharnita! It makes me happy to know you're surrounded by people with big hearts!!!!!! :)

BTW, got those pillows for pregnant women. It's soooooooo comfortable!!!!! :)


----------



## Dragonfly

random unrelated. Was in bed awake last night, other half was out. Kids asleep. And heard children foot steps above me, light on the floor but about 9 of them. No explanation. Thats what scared me more. Everything else I put down to wind but that actually freaked me out. And I live in this building alone apart from my landlord who is a good bit away. And there are no kids but mine here. I had a shit time sleeping and I normally dont freak about stuff like that . Alex kept waking and freaking out so that was less sleep.


----------



## wannabeprego

This twin bump pic is from last week and I was 22 weeks. DH & I did our own maternity picture photo shoot and we got some really nice shots, and this was one of them. :thumbup:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC00044_zps5b282628.jpg

Here is my 22 week twin bump shot at the DR's office waiting to be seen, DH snook a shot of me. 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC00154-Copy_zps694fe328.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

Dragonfly said:


> random unrelated. Was in bed awake last night, other half was out. Kids asleep. And heard children foot steps above me, light on the floor but about 9 of them. No explanation. Thats what scared me more. Everything else I put down to wind but that actually freaked me out. And I live in this building alone apart from my landlord who is a good bit away. And there are no kids but mine here. I had a shit time sleeping and I normally dont freak about stuff like that . Alex kept waking and freaking out so that was less sleep.

Eeeekkk.. is your house haunted? :dohh: Sorry you didn't sleep good. I have heard foot steps in my attic before and it scared me. I think it might just be the house settling or the wind blowing on the house?:shrug:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar that is so amazing! Truly great people :) 

As for me I am starting to get really uncomfortable this week. My feet have started to get swollen and I can't be on my feet for long, yesterday we had a cocktail and I wore really low heels, my feet still hurt today :( 

I have also been wondering about my little girl's movements. She is so still most of the time and I really think she should be more active already. What kind of activity is normal? How little is too little? Is it ok that I always feel her in the same place? I am worried, when is it appropriate to speak to your doctor?


----------



## readynwilling

Borr -- my MW suggested at my 24 week appt that if you do not notice movements (often we are preoccupied) then to drink a sugary cold drink (i like coke LOL) or some chocolate and lay down on your left side. You should feel 6 movements in 2 hours at this stage. HTH Any less and i was to page her :)


----------



## mac1979

Wannabe-those are lovely pictures

DF-I would have been out of that house so fast you would have seen a cloud of dust, I would have been that freaked out.

Borr-do you know if you have an anterior placenta? I do and my midwife said that it is normal for me to not feel a lot right now. I feel my boy best if I lay on my left or flat on my back. 

We finally got somebody to refinish the hardwood floors we found in our house (they were covered by carpet). Everything should be done by Saturday, so after that we just need to finish some of the trim work with the paint, corners mainly, buy the furniture and we will be done with the major stuff.


----------



## Dragonfly

wannabeprego said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> random unrelated. Was in bed awake last night, other half was out. Kids asleep. And heard children foot steps above me, light on the floor but about 9 of them. No explanation. Thats what scared me more. Everything else I put down to wind but that actually freaked me out. And I live in this building alone apart from my landlord who is a good bit away. And there are no kids but mine here. I had a shit time sleeping and I normally dont freak about stuff like that . Alex kept waking and freaking out so that was less sleep.
> 
> Eeeekkk.. is your house haunted? :dohh: Sorry you didn't sleep good. I have heard foot steps in my attic before and it scared me. I think it might just be the house settling or the wind blowing on the house?:shrug:Click to expand...

yeah it is very old. And since they working upstairs during the day they have again stirred up stuff that happens during night and early morning. I have vid recording the sound I hear same time every morning. Maybe will upload and post a link here if any one is interested.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks girls, I haven't felt baby at all today but it's only 9am. I heard her on the doppler this morning and she sounds fine but I don't really know lol I will drink something sweet soon and see what happens. 

I have a posterior placenta which is weird because I started feeling baby really late so I thought I might have an anterior placenta but no. 

I don't think I have ever felt 6 movements in two hours. :( I know movements are supposed to be increasing as she grows but they are not. I hear ladies say they feel like their baby is doing karate in there but I have only felt her really hard maybe 3 times.


----------



## mac1979

Borr-you may just have a really chilled out baby. My MIL said she never felt any of her kids kick really hard, or often, and they are all kind of relaxed in adult life.


----------



## readynwilling

Its hard not to worry Borr :hugs:. I mean EVERY baby is different, but i get 2-3 good hoof's per day now. I remember being 32-33 weeks with J and feeling her summersault and kick constantly - so i have compared this to that, but she was so much further along and stronger. I don't recall how my movements were at 25 weeks last time. 

How much "down" time do you get/do? Like i sit on my butt all day at work, so i get some decent movement during the day, and then when J goes to bed, and i am resting on the couch he springs into action again. But if you are on your feet, even just walking the swaying motion puts them to sleep. I would say if you are concerned it is better to be safe then sorry and to call your dr.


----------



## pola17

borr.dg.baby said:


> Bar that is so amazing! Truly great people :)
> 
> As for me I am starting to get really uncomfortable this week. My feet have started to get swollen and I can't be on my feet for long, yesterday we had a cocktail and I wore really low heels, my feet still hurt today :(
> 
> I have also been wondering about my little girl's movements. She is so still most of the time and I really think she should be more active already. What kind of activity is normal? How little is too little? Is it ok that I always feel her in the same place? I am worried, when is it appropriate to speak to your doctor?

Hey Lily! I think you should tell your DH about your swollen feet!

As for movement, sounds normal to me! My boy is on the same boat! :)


----------



## pola17

Wannabepreggo your bump is adorable! I wish mine looked like that! :)


----------



## lolpants

Bar that is amazing!! I wish something like that would happen for me! I am so stressed about money :(

Lovely twinie bump wannabe :thumbup:

DF that is scary! I grew up in a very old farmhouse and would hear and see things all the time :argh:

Borr, my baby goes for hrs no movement and then I get loads.. they do sleep for periods of time.. try the sweet drink/left side tip and I am sure all is ok :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I was craving McDonald's so I just ate 2 sausage egg and cheese mcmuffins:haha: I feel extra fat now! Haha


----------



## readynwilling

yummm Mc'd's breaky! im gonna be craving it all day now - thanks Jolley!


----------



## Angelmarie

Dragonfly said:


> yeah it is very old. And since they working upstairs during the day they have again stirred up stuff that happens during night and early morning. I have vid recording the sound I hear same time every morning. Maybe will upload and post a link here if any one is interested.

Yes!!! I love all that sort of stuff (even though I would have run a mile if I had been you last night!)

Bar - thats amazing - there are good people in the world still :flower:

Zooma and Wannabe - great bumps! :cloud9:

Borr - not really sure about the movements as Amelie is very active and kicks hard (ouch!) but, like Ready says - every baby is different. If you really are worried I would speak to your doctor. I remember decreased movements with Caelan and they hooked me up to the monitor and it was weird how many times he moved but I just didnt feel it. If you are hearing Isabela on your doppler things should be just fine. 
See - every baby is different as I feel Amelie ALL the time but still struggle to get her on the doppler! 

I am feeling very fat today :dohh: And SO tired. Im getting to the stage where the smallest of activity exhausts me :nope:


----------



## more babies

My friend who had her baby a few months ago had an anterior placenta and rarely felt her baby move the entire pregnancy. I don't think she ever felt any strong kicks either it was always more just flutters.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

readynwilling said:


> yummm Mc'd's breaky! im gonna be craving it all day now - thanks Jolley!

Haha you will have to go get some tomorrow morning now! Or at midnight! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Oh my.... the food topic has started! I read McDonald's (which I hate very much), but still, my stomach went RAWR! :haha:

I'm hungry! :(


----------



## pola17

more babies said:


> My friend who had her baby a few months ago had an anterior placenta and rarely felt her baby move the entire pregnancy. I don't think she ever felt any strong kicks either it was always more just flutters.

My doctor told me it doesn't matter where the placenta is located... I actually have an anterior placenta, and by 16 weeks I felt movements already! I told him I read online that women with anterior placenta feel much later on, than women with posterior, and he said that's not true, and when I described what I felt, he confirmed I was actually feeling the baby! :shrug: strange, isn't it?? :shrug:

The human body is such a mystery! :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha Pola! Yea my appetite started out crazy this morning! I normally feel like eating waffles or pancakes in the morning but today felt like something salty!:haha:


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Haha Pola! Yea my appetite started out crazy this morning! I normally feel like eating waffles or pancakes in the morning but today felt like something salty!:haha:

I used to have lunch by 2pm, but since I become pregnant, I have lunch by noon! :haha: but it's quarter to 12, and I'm suffering already! :rofl:

My boss left a flyer on the office's fridge of a restaurant that prepares sandwiches, and I saw the pics, and my mouth was watering.... lol! I can't take it anymore!! Someone come and feed this poor pregnant lady! *points at mouth* :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha! Get someone to bring you some food!:haha: I hate being hungry!!


----------



## more babies

pola17 said:


> more babies said:
> 
> 
> My friend who had her baby a few months ago had an anterior placenta and rarely felt her baby move the entire pregnancy. I don't think she ever felt any strong kicks either it was always more just flutters.
> 
> My doctor told me it doesn't matter where the placenta is located... I actually have an anterior placenta, and by 16 weeks I felt movements already! I told him I read online that women with anterior placenta feel much later on, than women with posterior, and he said that's not true, and when I described what I felt, he confirmed I was actually feeling the baby! :shrug: strange, isn't it?? :shrug:
> 
> The human body is such a mystery! :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah I think everyone and every pregnancy is different. I know with my first two they never moved around as much as this one does. I could still feel it just a strong but sometimes I wonder if this kid ever sleeps! :haha:


----------



## onebumpplease

I had my mw appointment today and urine sample suggests a urine infection. What does this mean in terms of health risks to me or baby? Any idea? Sorry to ask, I just know a couple of you have been there...My movements aren't getting stronger at all and no pattern as to when to expect them. She's been mental for last 10 mins, but don't remember feeling her at this time recently!


----------



## mac1979

Thanks a lot ladies...now I want McDonalds, and I'm still hungry and trying to ignore the siren call of Cheetos in our kitchen. Right now my dog seems a little upset. I have had him shut into our living room today (with me) since the floors are being done upstairs and it is the only way to keep him from going up there while the guy is working. Maybe we will get McDonalds when I take DH to the chiropractor.


----------



## pola17

more babies said:


> Yeah I think everyone and every pregnancy is different. I know with my first two they never moved around as much as this one does. I could still feel it just a strong but sometimes I wonder if this kid ever sleeps! :haha:

lol, to be honest, from week 16 to 18 I thought it was gas! :rofl:
So yeah! Every pregnancy is different! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

onebumpplease said:


> I had my mw appointment today and urine sample suggests a urine infection. What does this mean in terms of health risks to me or baby? Any idea? Sorry to ask, I just know a couple of you have been there...My movements aren't getting stronger at all and no pattern as to when to expect them. She's been mental for last 10 mins, but don't remember feeling her at this time recently!

I've had 2 UTI's so far in this pregnancy... nothing to worry about.. your doctor will prescribe some antibiotics and that's it! Nothing to worry about! :thumbup:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I'm watching a show called I didn't know I was pregnant. It's pretty crazy! Have any of you watched it before?


----------



## Dragonfly

I have anterior placenta and can only feel it the past 2 weeks. And its more low kicks and inside kicks in my ass sort of thing. But not really at front at all, like no arm movements like i had with the other 2.


----------



## mac1979

JolleyGirl86 said:


> I'm watching a show called I didn't know I was pregnant. It's pretty crazy! Have any of you watched it before?

I watch the show everyday. One of my addictions.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha ya I think I'm going to get addicted!:haha: it's so weird how they have no idea they are pregnant and don't even show it!


----------



## onebumpplease

Pola thanks, just what I needed to hear :thumbup:
I love that show, is crazy to think you wouldn't know :shrug:


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> I'm watching a show called I didn't know I was pregnant. It's pretty crazy! Have any of you watched it before?

I watch it every sunday!!!!!!!!!! It's sooooo crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!! addictive! :rofl:


----------



## pola17

BTW, I need to stop!!!!!!!!!! I had lunch (fiiiiinally!) but inside my purse, I had 3 mini fun size m&m's, and I attacked them! :rofl: I know they're fun size, and I have the glucose test next week, but I need to stop eating so much chocolate! :blush:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Chocolate is addicting! It's hard to stop! I've been pigging out on chocolate covered almonds:haha:


----------



## pola17

mmmmmm almonds.... I'm drooling Hommer Simpson style! :haha:


----------



## more babies

pola17 said:


> more babies said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I think everyone and every pregnancy is different. I know with my first two they never moved around as much as this one does. I could still feel it just a strong but sometimes I wonder if this kid ever sleeps! :haha:
> 
> lol, to be honest, from week 16 to 18 I thought it was gas! :rofl:
> So yeah! Every pregnancy is different! :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha: I think its definitely questionable in the beginning!!


----------



## more babies

Ice cream has been my thing lately! I've been having a bowl every night :blush:


----------



## pola17

ice creams??!!! :cry: now I want some! :rofl:


----------



## more babies

pola17 said:


> ice creams??!!! :cry: now I want some! :rofl:

:haha:


----------



## pola17

more babies said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> ice creams??!!! :cry: now I want some! :rofl:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

:blush:


----------



## wannabeprego

Dragonfly said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> random unrelated. Was in bed awake last night, other half was out. Kids asleep. And heard children foot steps above me, light on the floor but about 9 of them. No explanation. Thats what scared me more. Everything else I put down to wind but that actually freaked me out. And I live in this building alone apart from my landlord who is a good bit away. And there are no kids but mine here. I had a shit time sleeping and I normally dont freak about stuff like that . Alex kept waking and freaking out so that was less sleep.
> 
> Eeeekkk.. is your house haunted? :dohh: Sorry you didn't sleep good. I have heard foot steps in my attic before and it scared me. I think it might just be the house settling or the wind blowing on the house?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah it is very old. And since they working upstairs during the day they have again stirred up stuff that happens during night and early morning. I have vid recording the sound I hear same time every morning. Maybe will upload and post a link here if any one is interested.Click to expand...

I wouldn't mind hearing your ghostly sounds if you feel like sharing!!! :thumbup::haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the compliments on my bump pic girls!!! :flower: You girls are all sweethearts!! :hugs:

https://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy253/blue-nightingale/Thank%20you%20gifs/floral-thanks.gif

Ugghhh, you girls are making me hungry. :haha: My stomach is growling as I am sitting here typing. I am cooking burgers for dinner tonight. Yesterday I made home made chocolate cup cakes from scratch and they turned out yummy. DH & I have been eating way to many of them. LOL!!! 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC00168_zpsd0e9f72a.jpg

Here is the recipe I used for the cup cakes if anyone is interested. :winkwink:

https://allrecipes.com/recipe/best-moist-chocolate-cake/detail.aspx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Oh my gosh those cupcakes look soooo good!!!!!!


----------



## pola17

Mmmmm cupcakes! I make some good ones with nutella! Om nom nom!


----------



## CelticNiamh

onebumpplease said:


> I had my mw appointment today and urine sample suggests a urine infection. What does this mean in terms of health risks to me or baby? Any idea? Sorry to ask, I just know a couple of you have been there...My movements aren't getting stronger at all and no pattern as to when to expect them. She's been mental for last 10 mins, but don't remember feeling her at this time recently!

As Pola says all will be fine once treated :flower:



JolleyGirl86 said:


> I'm watching a show called I didn't know I was pregnant. It's pretty crazy! Have any of you watched it before?

Yea mad, I never not know I was pregnant 



pola17 said:


> BTW, I need to stop!!!!!!!!!! I had lunch (fiiiiinally!) but inside my purse, I had 3 mini fun size m&m's, and I attacked them! :rofl: I know they're fun size, and I have the glucose test next week, but I need to stop eating so much chocolate! :blush:

No Pola do not stop eating them eat as normal, eating sweet things does not give you GD, your body, if no GD is present will be able to cope and work as it should, but if you cut all sweet things out for your GTT and are very good before hand you ''MIGHT'' get a false result you will then think I am ok, go back to eating as normal and GD could be missed for a couple of more weeks. if that makes sense:flower: 

I am finding it hard to keep up, :hugs: very chatty today :)


----------



## pola17

WEEEEEEEEEEELL... after reading what you said, Celtic, I'll keep eating! om nom nom! :haha:

I just needed an excuse! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> WEEEEEEEEEEELL... after reading what you said, Celtic, I'll keep eating! om nom nom! :haha:
> 
> I just needed an excuse! :haha:

 :haha::haha: enjoy :)


----------



## pola17

yes, ma'am!!! I will! :rofl:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I called my doctor since I haven't felt baby today at all. He said not to worry and that at this point since baby is small it's normal to sometimes go a day or two without feeling and it doesn't mean she's not moving, it means I am just not feeling her move. It made me feel better. I hope to feel her later on tonight, I don't have a pattern yet so I never know when to expect movements. 

I had a rough day and found out that my insurance won't cover baby. :( I hope she doesn't need any special care or me and DH are going to go broke :(


----------



## readynwilling

You can't get insurance for the baby borr??????


----------



## lolpants

onebump, I had a UTI, it went after antibiotics, the worst thing for me was what I thought was back ache (would have been kidney pains) Hope yours clears up asap!!

I hate MacDonalds generally, but love their breakfasts! Might have to pick one up after dropping DD at nursery tomorrow ;)

Borr, sorry to hear your insurance wont cover - can you take out additional just for ease of mind? I'm sure all will be ok anyways, but if it helps your stress levels it is defo worth it!

I love 'didn't know I was pregnant' - happened to someone I know - went into labour xmas day and baby was born boxing day - all her family had to rush around buying everything - crazy!!!

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Oh no, Lily!!! Insurances are the devil!! :hugs:

Did they explain why??? A friend needed her son to be in an "incubadora", and her insurance wouldn't cover baby. She said IESS covered everything for the baby. She didn't pay an extra penny. She gave birth at hospital de los valles!

I'll ask her, maybe she has good info for you!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

No it won't cover baby!!! It's because I am in my mother's insurance pLan and if I want to cover baby I have to make my own plan, loosing my pregnancy coverage and have to pay more for less coverage. So I am going to stay put where I am. No other insurance would take baby right now it's too late :( 

Pola thank you, my DH is looking into the IESS to see how we can get coverage for baby with his plan. Hopefully that would do in case something happens and the Baby Needs Extra Care. If nothing happens the difference I would have to pay from my coverage is not bad and we can pay.


----------



## mac1979

Well, got another negative comment from DH's ex SIL on facebook :gun:. I left the comment alone on the thread and sent her a PM calling her an envious, spite filled callous (bad word here) in very polite language. You know where you insult them and it takes them a while to figure out they have been insulted...I'm brilliant at that.


----------



## bella21

mac1979 said:


> Well, got another negative comment from DH's ex SIL on facebook :gun:. I left the comment alone on the thread and sent her a PM calling her an envious, spite filled callous (bad word here) in very polite language. You know where you insult them and it takes them a while to figure out they have been insulted...I'm brilliant at that.


good for you mac tell her like it is!!!


This thread moved fast tonight while i was working! i bought new shoes to make my feet feel better because they've been KILLING me...and breaking them in is making them hurt worse :( i hope they work soon! i feel like an old woman walking around hehe

speaking of "i didn't know i was pregnant" theres a new show coming out in june (i believe) called "pregnant and dating".....wtf?????? I'm intrigued to watch it though hahaha

mmmmm mcdonalds AND cupcakes!! i want some now!! :brat::brat:


----------



## pola17

Lemme know how things end up, Lily!

Mac, sorry your ex SIL was once again rude! But kudos for taking the paws out! Meow! :haha:


----------



## bella21

pola hows it going on your end with the sex part? i know u said before you didn't really have a sex drive at all either...have you gotten it back at all? OH and I tried tonight for the first time in awhile and i think I've just come to the conclusion that i just don't like it while pregnant :( i feel bad but its so uncomfortable and just not enjoyable at all :(


----------



## Beemama321

bella21 said:


> pola hows it going on your end with the sex part? i know u said before you didn't really have a sex drive at all either...have you gotten it back at all? OH and I tried tonight for the first time in awhile and i think I've just come to the conclusion that i just don't like it while pregnant :( i feel bad but its so uncomfortable and just not enjoyable at all :(

I basically had no sex all three of my pregnancies. I hate it during pregnancy :shrug: The guy can wait for all I care :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> I called my doctor since I haven't felt baby today at all. He said not to worry and that at this point since baby is small it's normal to sometimes go a day or two without feeling and it doesn't mean she's not moving, it means I am just not feeling her move. It made me feel better. I hope to feel her later on tonight, I don't have a pattern yet so I never know when to expect movements.
> 
> I had a rough day and found out that my insurance won't cover baby. :( I hope she doesn't need any special care or me and DH are going to go broke :(

Thankfully you have the doppler to check all is ok, I used to hate this part were movements would not be regular and I remember on my first 3 babies I went a day or two with out feeling movement, it wont be long before feeling loads:flower: hope you can figure out insurance that has to be so stressful! 



mac1979 said:


> Well, got another negative comment from DH's ex SIL on facebook :gun:. I left the comment alone on the thread and sent her a PM calling her an envious, spite filled callous (bad word here) in very polite language. You know where you insult them and it takes them a while to figure out they have been insulted...I'm brilliant at that.

GO Mac LOL 


OK is it just me, or is any one else a moody cow, I am normally a morning person but lately I get up come down stairs and instant bad mood, my house is not clean enough and I am as fustrated as hell because I can not do as much, if I try and clean really get stuck in I get Hypos and then you have to stop, treat wait for it to pass, but it leaves you feeling crap for the rest of the day, my poor DH seems to be getting it think I may have sent him in to work in bad mood again this week :dohh: he must hate my hormones :haha: in fairness he did help yesterday but you know men they just do not do as much as we would, so kitchen is still dirty this morning, oh the dog is shedding so I have a carpet of white fluffy hair every were. I could go on, but I will drive you all mad with my ranting :wacko: watch out world this mama is a crazy hormonal mess :growlmad:

On a good note, my hands are much better yay 

Sex so not into it :nope:


----------



## readynwilling

:sex: i could every day, mulitple times LOL. Hubby is too busy for that tho LOL

Didn't get my Mcd's breaky, wasn't on my route today. so i got a sausage sandwhich at tim hortons (so not the same) :( so i will probably have to do mcd's tomorrow LOL


----------



## mac1979

I finally got my sex drive back over the past couple of days big time, and then DH pulls a muscle in his back and can barely walk let alone do other stuff. So frustrating.


----------



## pola17

bella21 said:


> pola hows it going on your end with the sex part? i know u said before you didn't really have a sex drive at all either...have you gotten it back at all? OH and I tried tonight for the first time in awhile and i think I've just come to the conclusion that i just don't like it while pregnant :( i feel bad but its so uncomfortable and just not enjoyable at all :(

I know what you mean, Bella!! I have no desire to have sex at all, and DH is still in shock, as I used to be the one who was horny all the time! :haha:

We tried once, and it was awkward! We stared at each other and I guess we just weren't in the mood, he pulled out, asked me if I wanted some breakfast, and that cheered up my day! :dohh:

However, for some reason, I've enjoyed masturbation... have you tried watching porn, perhaps?? It has helped me to keep myself sane... I dunno why I don't want to have sex, maybe because like you said, it feels uncomfortable? Who knows! :shrug:

Do you feel bad about it?? :hugs: 

I've wondered, and now I want to ask some of you who have been pregnant before and had no sex drive during previous pregnancies, if it came back after having the baby?? :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola yep it does!!! in time though!!! :flower:


----------



## pola17

*phew* Thanks, Celtic!

I used to chase DH for our "sexay time" :rofl: He says he's enjoying the "off" time! :rofl:
To spice things up, I've offered him a "hand" but he smiles and refuses! :haha:

Can't wait to get my mojo back! :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

I found the drive came back quickly enough after having J... but things didn't "work" quite the same down there for a while...


----------



## pola17

Hey ready!
Just wondering... what do you mean with things didn't work out for a while?? And for a while was it months or weeks?? :(

However, I think I heard somewhere, you're not supposed to have sex for a while after having the baby?? :( I know little about pregnancies! :haha:

I wanted to spice things up with DH and try it again... I wanted to disguise and have some play role, but during my vacation trip, I literally popped, and I would look ridiculous as a pregnant sexy catholic student, and my baby doll won't fit me anymore! :rofl: it rolls up to my chest! :rofl:

At the moment, for DH and I, our "porn" is mostly food! :rofl:


----------



## CelticNiamh

you see I tend to get mine back towards the end of pregnancy and last time DH was to tired!!! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Hey ready!
> Just wondering... what do you mean with things didn't work out for a while?? And for a while was it months or weeks?? :(
> 
> However, I think I heard somewhere, you're not supposed to have sex for a while after having the baby?? :( I know little about pregnancies! :haha:
> 
> I wanted to spice things up with DH and try it again... I wanted to disguise and have some play role, but during my vacation trip, I literally popped, and I would look ridiculous as a pregnant sexy catholic student, and my baby doll won't fit me anymore! :rofl: it rolls up to my chest! :rofl:
> 
> At the moment, for DH and I, our "porn" is mostly food! :rofl:

you need some nice fancy stuff that has room for a bump :haha: like this may be https://www.littlewoodsireland.ie/a...t-babydoll/1195159997.prd?browseToken=/b/5832

You have to wait 6 weeks so all is healed inside and out :flower: every thing worked normal down there for me, had to take it slow when I had stitches on my second birth but all returned to normal may be not as regular when you have a newborn as sleep and rest is your top piority but it does improve and its still fun :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

Pola - im at work, so im gonna try to keep it PG. If i was at home i'd come right out and tell you.....

Im 99% sure DH found things "loosy goosy" he would make sure i would finish first as it seems to "tighten" up... 

And stock up on lube... I breastfed J for a long time, and that mucks with your hormones... very dry, even though i was the one pouncing... kinda like your brain and your body don't communicate quite right.

I found the dry issue went away a few months after i stopped nursing J. Im not sure about the other problem... either he got over it, or it shrunk back to normal at some point :dohh:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> you need some nice fancy stuff that has room for a bump :haha: like this may be https://www.littlewoodsireland.ie/a...t-babydoll/1195159997.prd?browseToken=/b/5832
> 
> You have to wait 6 weeks so all is healed inside and out :flower: every thing worked normal down there for me, had to take it slow when I had stitches on my second birth but all returned to normal may be not as regular when you have a newborn as sleep and rest is your top piority but it does improve and its still fun :haha:

Hey! Thanks for the suggestion! That's a lovely baby doll! I should go get one.. Mine are the corset type, I even had the thing that holds the socks! :haha: Can you tell I was a horny woman? :rofl:


----------



## pola17

readynwilling said:


> Pola - im at work, so im gonna try to keep it PG. If i was at home i'd come right out and tell you.....
> 
> Im 99% sure DH found things "loosy goosy" he would make sure i would finish first as it seems to "tighten" up...
> 
> And stock up on lube... I breastfed J for a long time, and that mucks with your hormones... very dry, even though i was the one pouncing... kinda like your brain and your body don't communicate quite right.
> 
> I found the dry issue went away a few months after i stopped nursing J. Im not sure about the other problem... either he got over it, or it shrunk back to normal at some point :dohh:

Wow, Thanks for all the details!! But this is for the best.. I should know what's coming up! But hey! The best part of all, is that we'll have a cute baby! :)
So far, my husband has been supportive and has been cheering me up when I tell him I'm frustrated our sex life has changed, or when I tell him I feel fat and ugly! I hope he holds on and keep it up...
BUT on the other hand, I don't think this will be hard for him... when I met him, he warned me he was "lazy" on the sex topic, and he was not joking!
In the 4 years we've been together, I've grabbed his arm, and dragged him to bed! :rofl: 

Thanks again for the details, ready! I'm going to start preparing myself mentally! :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## bella21

Beemama321 said:


> bella21 said:
> 
> 
> pola hows it going on your end with the sex part? i know u said before you didn't really have a sex drive at all either...have you gotten it back at all? OH and I tried tonight for the first time in awhile and i think I've just come to the conclusion that i just don't like it while pregnant :( i feel bad but its so uncomfortable and just not enjoyable at all :(
> 
> I basically had no sex all three of my pregnancies. I hate it during pregnancy :shrug: The guy can wait for all I care :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: thats the point I'm at! I'm probably not even going to bother trying again :shrug:



pola17 said:


> bella21 said:
> 
> 
> pola hows it going on your end with the sex part? i know u said before you didn't really have a sex drive at all either...have you gotten it back at all? OH and I tried tonight for the first time in awhile and i think I've just come to the conclusion that i just don't like it while pregnant :( i feel bad but its so uncomfortable and just not enjoyable at all :(
> 
> I know what you mean, Bella!! I have no desire to have sex at all, and DH is still in shock, as I used to be the one who was horny all the time! :haha:
> 
> We tried once, and it was awkward! We stared at each other and I guess we just weren't in the mood, he pulled out, asked me if I wanted some breakfast, and that cheered up my day! :dohh:
> 
> However, for some reason, I've enjoyed masturbation... have you tried watching porn, perhaps?? It has helped me to keep myself sane... I dunno why I don't want to have sex, maybe because like you said, it feels uncomfortable? Who knows! :shrug:
> 
> Do you feel bad about it?? :hugs:
> 
> I've wondered, and now I want to ask some of you who have been pregnant before and had no sex drive during previous pregnancies, if it came back after having the baby?? :dohh:Click to expand...

Pola, I do enjoy masturbation ... and porn :blush: :haha: thats why i don't understand why i don't enjoy sex...but masturbation it is from now on! :rofl:


Celtic- i totally get it! getting OH to do stuff around the house is one thing...but when he actually does it i just have to clean it again anyways! :growlmad:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> you need some nice fancy stuff that has room for a bump :haha: like this may be https://www.littlewoodsireland.ie/a...t-babydoll/1195159997.prd?browseToken=/b/5832
> 
> You have to wait 6 weeks so all is healed inside and out :flower: every thing worked normal down there for me, had to take it slow when I had stitches on my second birth but all returned to normal may be not as regular when you have a newborn as sleep and rest is your top piority but it does improve and its still fun :haha:
> 
> Hey! Thanks for the suggestion! That's a lovely baby doll! I should go get one.. Mine are the corset type, I even had the thing that holds the socks! :haha: Can you tell I was a horny woman? :rofl:Click to expand...

Well so must I have been, cause I had loads of them, only got rid of some last week :blush: I want new ones :haha: I like that babydoll one as it has support for big :holly: :haha: put them were they belong and I have ones like this but all stretchy with ties so will still fit!! just need to get in the mood again https://www.littlewoodsireland.ie/a...body---red/1111612337.prd?browseToken=/b/5832



pola17 said:


> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> Pola - im at work, so im gonna try to keep it PG. If i was at home i'd come right out and tell you.....
> 
> Im 99% sure DH found things "loosy goosy" he would make sure i would finish first as it seems to "tighten" up...
> 
> And stock up on lube... I breastfed J for a long time, and that mucks with your hormones... very dry, even though i was the one pouncing... kinda like your brain and your body don't communicate quite right.
> 
> I found the dry issue went away a few months after i stopped nursing J. Im not sure about the other problem... either he got over it, or it shrunk back to normal at some point :dohh:
> 
> Wow, Thanks for all the details!! But this is for the best.. I should know what's coming up! But hey! The best part of all, is that we'll have a cute baby! :)
> So far, my husband has been supportive and has been cheering me up when I tell him I'm frustrated our sex life has changed, or when I tell him I feel fat and ugly! I hope he holds on and keep it up...
> BUT on the other hand, I don't think this will be hard for him... when I met him, he warned me he was "lazy" on the sex topic, and he was not joking!
> In the 4 years we've been together, I've grabbed his arm, and dragged him to bed! :rofl:
> 
> Thanks again for the details, ready! I'm going to start preparing myself mentally! :thumbup: :happydance:Click to expand...

Strangely I never noticed things being lose down there!! I asked DH he never did either!! but it would have to be after having a baby I would guess!! breastfeeding does help tighten every thing up and pelvic floor exercises :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

bella21 said:


> Beemama321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bella21 said:
> 
> 
> pola hows it going on your end with the sex part? i know u said before you didn't really have a sex drive at all either...have you gotten it back at all? OH and I tried tonight for the first time in awhile and i think I've just come to the conclusion that i just don't like it while pregnant :( i feel bad but its so uncomfortable and just not enjoyable at all :(
> 
> I basically had no sex all three of my pregnancies. I hate it during pregnancy :shrug: The guy can wait for all I care :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: thats the point I'm at! I'm probably not even going to bother trying again :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bella21 said:
> 
> 
> pola hows it going on your end with the sex part? i know u said before you didn't really have a sex drive at all either...have you gotten it back at all? OH and I tried tonight for the first time in awhile and i think I've just come to the conclusion that i just don't like it while pregnant :( i feel bad but its so uncomfortable and just not enjoyable at all :(Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean, Bella!! I have no desire to have sex at all, and DH is still in shock, as I used to be the one who was horny all the time! :haha:
> 
> We tried once, and it was awkward! We stared at each other and I guess we just weren't in the mood, he pulled out, asked me if I wanted some breakfast, and that cheered up my day! :dohh:
> 
> However, for some reason, I've enjoyed masturbation... have you tried watching porn, perhaps?? It has helped me to keep myself sane... I dunno why I don't want to have sex, maybe because like you said, it feels uncomfortable? Who knows! :shrug:
> 
> Do you feel bad about it?? :hugs:
> 
> I've wondered, and now I want to ask some of you who have been pregnant before and had no sex drive during previous pregnancies, if it came back after having the baby?? :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Pola, I do enjoy masturbation ... and porn :blush: :haha: thats why i don't understand why i don't enjoy sex...but masturbation it is from now on! :rofl:
> 
> 
> Celtic- i totally get it! getting OH to do stuff around the house is one thing...but when he actually does it i just have to clean it again anyways! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Think I prefer fooling around now to sex, :haha: not that it happens very often at all!! :haha:

I know, :dohh: what makes it worse is the nesting and when pregnant I see dirt every were and it drives me mad!!! I will make them all help me over the weekend!! I will sit and issue orders, strangely DH agreed to this :haha: wonder does he know what he is in for


----------



## pola17

bella21 said:


> Pola, I do enjoy masturbation ... and porn :blush: :haha: thats why i don't understand why i don't enjoy sex...but masturbation it is from now on! :rofl:
> 
> 
> Celtic- i totally get it! getting OH to do stuff around the house is one thing...but when he actually does it i just have to clean it again anyways! :growlmad:

Masturbation is fun! I find that my orgasms during masturbation are stronger than when I get penetrated!
You know what I find funny? When I get my orgasm, I get a reminder I'm pregnant: my boy starts moving from here to there! As I know their brains are not developed enough to feel the orgasm, I've read that as you release the "love" hormone, the contractions you get during orgasms and this hormone you release, makes them feel good... is this true?? :shrug:

And yup, I'm a porn girl... at the very beginning of our relationship, DH found strange I'd watch porn with him, as all his ex gf's have always stated they hated it.... he said he felt "watched" and not in the good way! :haha:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> Well so must I have been, cause I had loads of them, only got rid of some last week :blush: I want new ones :haha: I like that babydoll one as it has support for big :holly: :haha: put them were they belong and I have ones like this but all stretchy with ties so will still fit!! just need to get in the mood again https://www.littlewoodsireland.ie/a...body---red/1111612337.prd?browseToken=/b/5832

I want some new ones as well! All these years I've only been sexy catholic school girl, and I've worn my baby doll, but that's all I have... Baby dolls can be pretty expensive in Ecuador! :dohh:

However my imagination has surprised me every now and then.. once I was bored of my usual disguises, I just got naked, putted on my very high heels, I wore my long coat, went to the living room while DH was watching TV, and all I had to do is to take off the coat. When his jaw opened, I knew for only that time I didn't have to ask him! :rofl:

I looove talking about sex and sexuality! So much fun! :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Well so must I have been, cause I had loads of them, only got rid of some last week :blush: I want new ones :haha: I like that babydoll one as it has support for big :holly: :haha: put them were they belong and I have ones like this but all stretchy with ties so will still fit!! just need to get in the mood again https://www.littlewoodsireland.ie/a...body---red/1111612337.prd?browseToken=/b/5832
> 
> I want some new ones as well! All these years I've only been sexy catholic school girl, and I've worn my baby doll, but that's all I have... Baby dolls can be pretty expensive in Ecuador! :dohh:
> 
> However my imagination has surprised me every now and then.. once I was bored of my usual disguises, I just got naked, putted on my very high heels, I wore my long coat, went to the living room while DH was watching TV, and all I had to do is to take off the coat. When his jaw opened, I knew for only that time I didn't have to ask him! :rofl:
> 
> I looove talking about sex and sexuality! So much fun! :happydance:Click to expand...

It is and funny now we are doing none of it for now!! I have done things like that in the past :) and have watched porn with my DH like to keep changing it around though keep it intresting :) its all good :happydance: must pull out some of those sexy stuff again, when I am at the end and need to get DH moving :haha:


----------



## pola17

lol, I forgot how to get mine moving! :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> lol, I forgot how to get mine moving! :dohh:

oh you will remember, esp when your trying to get baby moving sex helps with that


----------



## pola17

lol! That sounded like a line from a movie! :haha: "you will know!"


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> lol! That sounded like a line from a movie! :haha: "you will know!"

:haha::haha:


----------



## stargazer01

This thread moves so fast, I feel lost! :haha:
I had my scan on Monday and have another scheduled in 3 weeks. I have a low placenta partially covering my cervix and my doctor wants to monitor it.

Here's baby stargazer at nearly 21 weeks, and a bump pic too!
 



Attached Files:







img008.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 3









bump #2.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JenzyKY

Lol, what's sex? :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

Im home now so i will comment on masterbation and porn.... I do it... A lot LOL


----------



## pola17

Lol, Jenzy. Read your post and got the song "what is love?" stuck in my head... I guess I'll have to dance with my head SNL style! :haha:

Stargazer! What a bump! :cloud9:

Ready, lol I know it's hard to write some things at home! :haha:


----------



## mac1979

readynwilling said:


> Im home now so i will comment on masterbation and porn.... I do it... A lot LOL

So glad I'm not the only one after reading today's conversation.


----------



## bella21

:rofl: :rofl: you girls are great!!! good to know we all watch porn :haha: 

pola it was the same with my OH and I in the beginning...i asked him to watch porn with me and got the same response...said all his exes hated it! i bet they all watched it themselves! 

now I also have "what is love" in my head!! baby don't hurt meeeee


----------



## Beemama321

Ladies, I need advice.

It's about my baby shower. I know it's not life or death, but I'm hormonal and it's really bothering me...

Long time ago, like 1st trimester, one of my best friends offered to throw me a shower. YAY! She asked when I would want it around. I told her with all my problems being on and off bed rest and the more likelihood of twins being born early, that I really wanted it to occur by 28 weeks. Done...

Come recent, like last week, she informs me that she can throw me one June 15. When I'm 33 weeks pregnant. She is in nursing school and finishes May 14, and she has the help of my other best friend who offered to assist. She is pregnant herself and will be 36 weeks pregnant (she has a 1 year old she delivered at 36 weeks!) and history of pre-eclampsia. I'm worried about myself thinking of how uncomfortable I will be a whole 2 months from now (already measuring 32 weeks now) and who knows what my bed rest status will be then, or if I have twins by then! And I'm seriously concerned about her and her pregnancy... that pushing it really close. I was kinda upset to also hear her own baby shower was June 1.. (a date that would have worked much better for me).

Now I don't know what to do. I was asked and made my wishes known as to the absolute last date I wanted my baby shower. I don't feel I'm being irrational, considering the problems I've been facing. 

Do I tell her thank you but no thank you, and have someone else throw me a baby shower? Or do I suck it up and keep the baby shower date she wants for me (even though there is a pretty decent chance I won't be able to attend!) Obviously with TWO babies coming I would appreciate the gifts that would accompany a baby shower, but I almost feel like just saying F%$# it and not have one. Girl advice please... I don't want to hurt my friend. 

Sorry this was long but I felt I had to explain. Thanks... :sad1:


----------



## CelticNiamh

stargazer01 said:


> This thread moves so fast, I feel lost! :haha:
> I had my scan on Monday and have another scheduled in 3 weeks. I have a low placenta partially covering my cervix and my doctor wants to monitor it.
> 
> Here's baby stargazer at nearly 21 weeks, and a bump pic too!

beautiful on both counts :) 



readynwilling said:


> Im home now so i will comment on masterbation and porn.... I do it... A lot LOL

:haha::haha: see we are all normal :thumbup:



Beemama321 said:


> Ladies, I need advice.
> 
> It's about my baby shower. I know it's not life or death, but I'm hormonal and it's really bothering me...
> 
> Long time ago, like 1st trimester, one of my best friends offered to throw me a shower. YAY! She asked when I would want it around. I told her with all my problems being on and off bed rest and the more likelihood of twins being born early, that I really wanted it to occur by 28 weeks. Done...
> 
> Come recent, like last week, she informs me that she can throw me one June 15. When I'm 33 weeks pregnant. She is in nursing school and finishes May 14, and she has the help of my other best friend who offered to assist. She is pregnant herself and will be 36 weeks pregnant (she has a 1 year old she delivered at 36 weeks!) and history of pre-eclampsia. I'm worried about myself thinking of how uncomfortable I will be a whole 2 months from now (already measuring 32 weeks now) and who knows what my bed rest status will be then, or if I have twins by then! And I'm seriously concerned about her and her pregnancy... that pushing it really close. I was kinda upset to also hear her own baby shower was June 1.. (a date that would have worked much better for me).
> 
> Now I don't know what to do. I was asked and made my wishes known as to the absolute last date I wanted my baby shower. I don't feel I'm being irrational, considering the problems I've been facing.
> 
> Do I tell her thank you but no thank you, and have someone else throw me a baby shower? Or do I suck it up and keep the baby shower date she wants for me (even though there is a pretty decent chance I won't be able to attend!) Obviously with TWO babies coming I would appreciate the gifts that would accompany a baby shower, but I almost feel like just saying F%$# it and not have one. Girl advice please... I don't want to hurt my friend.
> 
> Sorry this was long but I felt I had to explain. Thanks... :sad1:

Why not have a chat to her, explain how your not sure at 33 weeks how you will be as it is more likely you will be on bed rest esp if cervix is misbehaving and how you are worried about her as well! I am sure if she is a good friend she will understand tell her your worried about it and your worried about upsetting her I am sure you can work out a better date :flower:


Well my insulin was increased again yesterday, but on a good note I had a great reading this morning when I got up :happydance: hope it keeps steady now for a while


----------



## Dragonfly

Sorry I cant keep up with every one so I hope you all well. :) 
So happy my landlord said to my other half since we we need more room he would make the two empty rooms beside our part in to more room for us! just a bit extra rent. And 2 bedrooms isnt enough for us as we are falling over everything as it is. I never thought he would ask! so shocked.


----------



## mac1979

DF-that is great you are getting more room to "stretch". Especially with baby coming. 

In a couple hours I am heading out to the Great Cloth Diaper Exchange today. Evidently it takes place in larger cities today across the US since it is Earth Day, hopefully I can pick some cheaper cloth diapers. I am also going to to a Brazilian Jiu Jitsu seminar at my gym today. I went in and watched the evening one yesterday and realized just how much I missed it. I know my limits as far as what I can do and I will partner with DH since he knows how limited I am, and I know he is limited since his back hurts. But I miss training so, so, so much. It will be interesting to see how Xavier reacts to doing some of the movements.


----------



## lolpants

JenzyKY said:


> Lol, what's sex? :haha:

 :haha: that's me at the moment!!

Nice bump Stargazer! :thumbup:

Beemama, you need to tell her asap, before she organises much more! Could you maybe have a joint one?

Good news DF :thumbup:

Lush day here and I'm stuck indoors sorting clothes etc, I have a rare day off work and Phoebe, and I'm spending it organising :dohh:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

my landlords way to nice. I think he seen the kids are in the same room as us atill and the playroom you can see in at the back is just mountains of toys and our tumble dryer so there isnt room for them to go anywhere else and he did ask last year where we going to leave and we said no. As he said it would be cramped. So I am so happy he came up with this as I did want that room beside my bedroom. Would use that as a playroom as it has a massive tall window and higher ceiling. Though spooky as it has the old coving and tilled floor but he will do that up. Back room is freaky though and used to be the shared laundry room many many moons ago as there is old signs and lines in there. 

speaking of porn I downloaded some smut reading to my kindle and it shows covers now as it was updated and I cant figure out how to get it in just words so I can hide it lol dont want the kids seeing or Darren. In my defence it was a free download sample of a book I was curious. Sadly looks like with my grammar and comprehension I could have wrote it better and thats saying a lot.


----------



## mac1979

I think with most smut you don't usually look for quality of writing. You read it for other...reasons.


----------



## Dragonfly

First time smut book downloader here lol thought it would be me in the mood.


----------



## pola17

bella21 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: you girls are great!!! good to know we all watch porn :haha:
> 
> pola it was the same with my OH and I in the beginning...i asked him to watch porn with me and got the same response...said all his exes hated it! i bet they all watched it themselves!
> 
> now I also have "what is love" in my head!! baby don't hurt meeeee

We gotta shake our heads like this! :rofl: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-0R-UVBXLM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Also at the beginning with DH, he tried to watch porn with me, but he found it strange... He said he felt watched, like when your mom surprises you while you're at it! 4 years later, he's now used to it! :haha:
When I surprise him, I always offer him a hand, but he just giggles


----------



## pola17

Beemama, I understand you. You're in such a delicate situation. 

See, a shower is an experience some of us want to live at least once in our lives. She knew you're having twins, and that you might feel uncomfortable, or maybe it will be too late. 

This is one of the moments when you have to think about yourself. If I were you, I'd thank her, and tell her that as I understand she's busy and all, and I'll need my shower to be thrown earlier, I'll ask someone else to organize it for me, and that you'd love for her to go!

I suck at giving advice, but I hope I helped you someway!

Dragonfly, yay for the extra space!!!


These last few days I've had a pain that comes once a day or maybe twice. It starts at my left hip, then moves where my left kidney is, then moves below where my ribs are at the left side... Any ideas what might be until I can reach my OB/GYN? :shrug:


----------



## mac1979

Well, I have 20 cloth diapers now, a few more than I told DH I would get, but I have them. Last coat of clear coat is going on the floors today so they will be done. All we need now is a few more diapers and furniture (we are waiting for Memorial Day to get it on sale) and the basics are covered. So exciting!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> Well, I have 20 cloth diapers now, a few more than I told DH I would get, but I have them. Last coat of clear coat is going on the floors today so they will be done. All we need now is a few more diapers and furniture (we are waiting for Memorial Day to get it on sale) and the basics are covered. So exciting!!


show us a few pictures :flower: you did very well


----------



## mac1979

I will once I have everything done. We are also doing our baby registry tonight as well. At first I was hesitant about going to a boutique to buy diapers, however, I like giving money to a locally owned business and they have a group where I get 5% off everything I buy there. I also got 2 pairs of baby legs. I posted a pic of Facebook and even more friends from High School are telling me that they cloth diaper. I would share pics of what I have so far but everything from my phone is showing on my laptop as "virus detected".


----------



## JenzyKY

Mac, baby legs go on super sale frequently online. I've gotten a bunch for baby showers before for 75% off.


----------



## Barhanita

I am sorry I missed a lot! Read your discussion on sex, and I can only say one thing: DITTO!! So nice not to feel alone.

Is anyone still nauseas/throwing up? I cannot believe I am still going through even on medication. 

My heart is stupid.. They found arrhythmia. Now my doctor wants me to start on beta-blockers... She told me Pindolol is class B for pregnancy, but I found info that it is actually harmful for pregnancy. And in other countries it's class C. I know I should trust my doctor, but it's scary. Also, beta-blockers lower blood pressure, and mine is already super low (80-50 usually). So I don't know what to do.

Ironically enough, my DH went to donate blood this morning, and they didn't let him, because his heartbeat is irregular. What a coincidence? And he donates every two week, they had never noticed anything before.

Also, I freak out a lot when I don't feel her for a few hours. She ALWAYS comes back to kick, but the irregularity is killing me.

Everyone is sending us baby clothes. We will have more than one little girl possible need!

I did a yoga class this morning, and my body feels so good. Also, cannot stop craving Nesquik chocolate powder. I mean, cannot stop eating it


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita :flower: the sex talk was fun :haha: so what happens if you do not take the Beta - blockers I would be scared about them as well :hugs: sorry your still getting sick hope it goes soon :hugs:

baby legs ok I guess you use them when using clothe nappies? we do not use them here but they were popular in Australia when I lived there :) 

so nauthy me had a curry tonight for dinner, just not in the mood for cooking dinner at all I shared it out with kids wont be bad for my blood sugars but yep bad for my waist line 

We are now listening to old school dance music all I want to do is Zumba and I think McHammer, Hammer time would be brilliant :haha: I just want to dance now.


----------



## Barhanita

Well, no one can answer me what happens! The doctors ignore me.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> Well, no one can answer me what happens! The doctors ignore me.

That is not good!! I am sorry now but Fing doctors :dohh::growlmad: I think you need a second opinion to be honest! I do some research I am sure there is someone on here who has been through it before and can tell you what is what!!


----------



## pola17

Why does the doctor ignore you, Baharnita? You have the right to know! :(

Perhaps another doctor can give you a second opinion?

As for nausea, it ended for me at 14 weeks :(


----------



## readynwilling

went through J's 0-6 month stuff today. not much that isn't pink :haha: but I have it sorted in fair (garbage due to stains etc), good (donate to goodwill), best (sell to consignment shop). I had NO sentimental value towards anything - how horrid is that!

Bar - that is SCARY. I don't know what I would do :hugs:

Beemama - its so hard cause you DESERVE a shower, especially with twins! but im not sure I would wait till 33 weeks :(


----------



## mac1979

Why do people feel entitled to know what gender my baby is? Other than you ladies we have only told family we are having a boy, everybody else can wait. Every other week I get a FB wall post asking the question and I give the same response "everybody will know when baby is born". If somebody else wants to announce...great. I am always happy for them, but it seems nobody can respect our decision to not tell.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> Why do people feel entitled to know what gender my baby is? Other than you ladies we have only told family we are having a boy, everybody else can wait. Every other week I get a FB wall post asking the question and I give the same response "everybody will know when baby is born". If somebody else wants to announce...great. I am always happy for them, but it seems nobody can respect our decision to not tell.

when I was asked I lied, I said we could not tell at scan baby LOL worked so far! but yea I am not telling on facebook either they can all wait on till baby gets here


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola meant to say, I wonder if the pain your having is round ligament pain, I do get pains in my hips as well and down my sides some times!


----------



## pola17

I was thinking the same as well, Celtic! I texted in whatsapp to my OB/GYN but he hasn't replied! Maybe I'll see him Monday or Tuesday, just to be on the safe side :winkwink: 
I'll gossip once I'll know! :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

People actually rant at me because my hospital wont tell me. I get asked a million times even by the same person and it grates me! I dont know stop asking me and stop moaning because its pissing me off. It winds me up as I want to know to so I really dont need the whole "why dont you get a private scan" yeah because I have loads of cash lying about to satisfy your urge to know when I can just wait.


----------



## Angelmarie

So yesterday my poorly cat died. It was truly horrific and I was inconsolable.. It typically happened when my DP was out and I found the whole thing really traumatic. We buried her today. Very sad. :cry:

I have found that Amelie isn't kicking so much the last few days and I'm slightly concerned. I mean, she IS moving just not as much. I'm probably just paranoid. 

I'm starting to hobble with pelvic pain now. Great! I also measured my fundus and I am sure I'm measuring small :wacko: hopefully that is just me being inept though? :haha:

So I'm having a rocky day :dohh:


----------



## Angelmarie

Oh, and I thought I would share this photo I took for my Mum. It's an awful photo - blurry and under artificial light but it gives you the jist. I think I should stop buying baby clothes for a while as this isn't even all of it! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Oh, and I thought I would share this photo I took for my Mum. It's an awful photo - blurry and under artificial light but it gives you the jist. I think I should stop buying baby clothes for a while as this isn't even all of it! :dohh:

So sorry about your cat :hugs: I hope your ok, my movements have been less as well, I was reading it can be common now because baby goes through growth spurts around now :thumbup: 

Oh your little girl will be spoilt LOL :)


----------



## lolpants

so sorry to hear about your cat Angel - and I was exactly the same when I knew I was having a girl with Phoebe - soooo many pretty lil outfits!!

I was gonna say about my pelvic pain too, I stood up in work to go on break and could hardly walk, it seriously felt like there was a head inbetween my legs!! Was so painful!! :( It eases after moving for a bit, but very embarrassing in work!!

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

i have been sorting all my little girl clothes. i actually just offered them up to any friends on FB before i take to donation place. Its amazing how much little clothing you can go through!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sorry I have been away, I hope you are all doing great. Pola I hope you got an answer to your pains. I was having pains also the days I didn't feel her which was not a good combination but doctor told me not to worry and for the last couple of days she's been active a lot more and now DH can feel the kicks from the outside and it's just the most amazing thing we have shared together so far. :cloud9: 

I know I am the most selfish person ever but my DH's best friend and his wife announced they are expecting. I should be really happy that our children are going to be so close but instead I felt mad that she's overshadowing my moment and now everyone is going to be concerned for her and not me anymore. I am so selfish but I couldn't help my feelings. I feel awful for feeling this way. 

I am done sorting all my little girl's clothing.




I even made labels. All the drawers are filled with clothes lol


----------



## pola17

Lily, you're not being selfish! I know that feeling!!! :hugs: 
You still have friends from other social circles and family to admire Isabela once she arrives! :cloud9:


----------



## pola17

Sorry about your cat, Angel! :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So sorry about your cat angel :cry:


----------



## mac1979

Sorry about your cat Angel. I can't even imagine how you felt :cry:

DH and I finally did our baby registry today at Babies R Us and Target, I am so happy to have that done.

So every time I cough I get an upset stomach and feel like I am going to be sick, does that happen to any of you?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yes it happens every time I sneeze and cough. It has happened throughout my whole pregnancy, kind of annoying lol


----------



## mama d

I'm trying to catch up...so bear with me! All the talk about baby clothes you're all buying is making me a bit sad that we're team yellow. I've purchased about 5 sleepers and everything is yellow or green...I'm going to be doing some serious online shopping from the hospital once this little one is born!! Don't get me wrong, team yellow is what we want. It just makes the clothing part so tough!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

So sorry about your kitty angel :(


----------



## lolpants

Wow that's a lot of clothes you have there Borr"! reminds me so much of what I was like 3 yrs ago! :haha: You will find the shoes are pointless - they never keep them on!!I must have had about 20 pairs for Phoebe when she was a baby! .. Theres nothing wrong with feeling limelight stolen, but remember you will give birth 1st so will get all the attention then :hugs:

Mama D - same here - I only have enough for the 1st week or 2, we plan on going shopping within that time - can't wait!!

I've made a wishlist this time too Mac, I didn't do it with Phoebe as I had so much more money then and bought tons myself.... money is much tighter this time so I am asking people for what I need!

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

Am I the only team yellow who has all our clothes for the first three months already? We had far too many for Paige and lots barely got worn so I've been very conservative this time.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Lolpants I tried my best to resist the tiny shoes and got mostly big ones for when she starts walking. Obviously I couldn't help myself from buying a few tiny pairs :) I also got clothes for 2 years worth because I don't know when I will travel again and clothes here are excessively expensive!


----------



## Dragonfly

My nipples have went from pink to brown, I am truly pregnant :smug:


----------



## lolpants

Hiya Sooz! Long time no see! I gave everything away of Phoebes, as my neighbour had a baby girl 3 months after me - the rest I gave to charity.. got about 3 or 4 tops I loved and thats it! I just don't like much uni sex stuff, so only got essentials.

Borr, buying for a princess is just so much fun :) 

:haha: DF - congrats on your brown nips!

Lol xx


----------



## JenzyKY

So grouchy. My MIL only picks inconvenient days for my shower as they are always so busy. It just seems like an after thought to me. She texts me at 8:30 am after she knows I worked all night. I snapped back. What does she expect!?!


----------



## readynwilling

by about 35 weeks with J i had a dresser and a closet fully stocked for 0-6m.

Now im in the backwards process of going through all that stuff and deciding what to send to consingment shop, what to donate, and what is stained/garbage.

THEN i have to go through the 3 bags of boy stuff i have been given and fill the dresser and closet :haha:

SOOO much clothes!


----------



## Sooz

You all seem super organised to me, I think I'm still in denial! I have treated myself to a pink lining bag though. :haha:

Sorry I've been absent. I'm feeling a lot better so have been out and about more. It's hard to keep up with everyone. 

I'm still on my tablets at the moment but they're working really well. I have another two months worth but am going to try coming off them again after our holiday and see what happens. It's failed the last two times.


----------



## readynwilling

sooz - i easily get people confused... are these tablets still for HG? That sucks you are still sick :( Although you are not the only person on Bnb I know into 2nd tri and still having to take multiple tablets a day to get through :hugs:

Its funny - a big part of me knows we have everything for the baby - its just not out of storage or put away yet. so im not panicked. But there still seems to be something sureal about another baby coming. im not even sure how to describe it. I just doesn't feel "real" i don't remember feeling that with J... but i wasn't half as busy then!


----------



## mac1979

So, I had all these great plans for today. Wash the new baby clothes (new and new/used I got from my cousin), my first diaper purchase and The bedding I have even though we haven't bought our crib or dresser yet. And it is cloudy and rainy outside which means I more than likely won't get much done today since I always want to sleep and do nothing with weather like this. :sleep: It doesn't help that I didn't get much sleep last night.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Borr, I hear you on the cute girl stuff. I have been fighting the urge to buy as I know we are going to be getting a lot of stuff as presents, (especially after we do the gender reveal this weekend). It is so tough though as little girl stuff is so sweet. We actually bought a bunch of baby stuff for friend's kids this weekend, (all boys, twins who are turning one this week and then two newborns), and we actually got Isla a onesie that says I Love My Daddy :cloud9: Too cute! But other than that, (and a sleeper that I bought DH to tell him that he was going to be a dad), no baby clothes yet. 

In other exciting news we got our crib bedding and mobile this weekend. We are going to start picking nursery colours soon, can't wait!!!

Mac, I totally hear you about the sleep issues. I had crazy dreams all last night! :wacko:

Quick question for any baby wearing Moms/Moms who plan on babywearing once our LO's get here, what do you prefer, sling or carrier? I am definitely going to get the Ergo as I have heard amazing things about it. However, when Isla is newborn I would have to either use a sling/wrap or the infant insert for the Ergo. Am wondering if the infant insert would be too hot in the summer and have also heard mixed reviews about it. Anyone have any thoughts/opinions???


----------



## mac1979

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Borr, I hear you on the cute girl stuff. I have been fighting the urge to buy as I know we are going to be getting a lot of stuff as presents, (especially after we do the gender reveal this weekend). It is so tough though as little girl stuff is so sweet. We actually bought a bunch of baby stuff for friend's kids this weekend, (all boys, twins who are turning one this week and then two newborns), and we actually got Isla a onesie that says I Love My Daddy :cloud9: Too cute! But other than that, (and a sleeper that I bought DH to tell him that he was going to be a dad), no baby clothes yet.
> 
> In other exciting news we got our crib bedding and mobile this weekend. We are going to start picking nursery colours soon, can't wait!!!
> 
> Mac, I totally hear you about the sleep issues. I had crazy dreams all last night! :wacko:
> 
> Quick question for any baby wearing Moms/Moms who plan on babywearing once our LO's get here, what do you prefer, sling or carrier? I am definitely going to get the Ergo as I have heard amazing things about it. However, when Isla is newborn I would have to either use a sling/wrap or the infant insert for the Ergo. Am wondering if the infant insert would be too hot in the summer and have also heard mixed reviews about it. Anyone have any thoughts/opinions???

I have been thinking about getting or making a Moby sling. It keeps the baby really snug to you and my chiropractor said it would be better for my back to use that right away.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

How exciting Mrs Eddie!! I don't think I am going to get much clothes as gifts so that's why I bought her so many. Share pics of the bedding and mobile!


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Sorry I have been away, I hope you are all doing great. Pola I hope you got an answer to your pains. I was having pains also the days I didn't feel her which was not a good combination but doctor told me not to worry and for the last couple of days she's been active a lot more and now DH can feel the kicks from the outside and it's just the most amazing thing we have shared together so far. :cloud9:
> 
> I know I am the most selfish person ever but my DH's best friend and his wife announced they are expecting. I should be really happy that our children are going to be so close but instead I felt mad that she's overshadowing my moment and now everyone is going to be concerned for her and not me anymore. I am so selfish but I couldn't help my feelings. I feel awful for feeling this way.
> 
> I am done sorting all my little girl's clothing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 602643
> 
> 
> I even made labels. All the drawers are filled with clothes lol

Looking good Borr :thumbup: do not get to many big shoes as the size and fit may not be right :thumbup: I love baby shoes but have to say they can be hard to keep on but so cute 



lolpants said:


> Wow that's a lot of clothes you have there Borr"! reminds me so much of what I was like 3 yrs ago! :haha: You will find the shoes are pointless - they never keep them on!!I must have had about 20 pairs for Phoebe when she was a baby! .. Theres nothing wrong with feeling limelight stolen, but remember you will give birth 1st so will get all the attention then :hugs:
> 
> Mama D - same here - I only have enough for the 1st week or 2, we plan on going shopping within that time - can't wait!!
> 
> I've made a wishlist this time too Mac, I didn't do it with Phoebe as I had so much more money then and bought tons myself.... money is much tighter this time so I am asking people for what I need!
> 
> Lol xx

I have made a wish list as well, I do plan on doing some shopping soon through I was new Bedding for my cradle and need clothes and need to get my baby bag ready :happydance:



Sooz said:


> Am I the only team yellow who has all our clothes for the first three months already? We had far too many for Paige and lots barely got worn so I've been very conservative this time.

Ho Sooz good to see you back, sorry your still needing med for feeling sick :hugs:



Mrs. Eddie said:


> Borr, I hear you on the cute girl stuff. I have been fighting the urge to buy as I know we are going to be getting a lot of stuff as presents, (especially after we do the gender reveal this weekend). It is so tough though as little girl stuff is so sweet. We actually bought a bunch of baby stuff for friend's kids this weekend, (all boys, twins who are turning one this week and then two newborns), and we actually got Isla a onesie that says I Love My Daddy :cloud9: Too cute! But other than that, (and a sleeper that I bought DH to tell him that he was going to be a dad), no baby clothes yet.
> 
> In other exciting news we got our crib bedding and mobile this weekend. We are going to start picking nursery colours soon, can't wait!!!
> 
> Mac, I totally hear you about the sleep issues. I had crazy dreams all last night! :wacko:
> 
> Quick question for any baby wearing Moms/Moms who plan on babywearing once our LO's get here, what do you prefer, sling or carrier? I am definitely going to get the Ergo as I have heard amazing things about it. However, when Isla is newborn I would have to either use a sling/wrap or the infant insert for the Ergo. Am wondering if the infant insert would be too hot in the summer and have also heard mixed reviews about it. Anyone have any thoughts/opinions???

I have 3 baby carriers one is a wrap which I love and my favourite by far, 1 baby born which is ok and then 1 much bigger carrier for my DH to carry baby in and its up to 3 years, but I have to say my wrap is my favourite by far 


so could not sleep last night kept waking with pains in my arms and shoulders when I got up this morning my hands felt weird, it is like I cannot use them right and my arms and hands are all swollen :dohh: they still hurt and it is making it hard to do anything around the house.


----------



## readynwilling

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Beco Gemini (and highly suggest you consider it along with the Ergo). But for newborn i am getting a K'tan carrier. It works similar to the moby wrap (with out the wrapping part!) i have several friends that used and loved it :)


----------



## Sooz

I have a close parent carrier to use from newborn, it's like a structured stretchy, and then will go on to my ergo afterwards when baby is able to have their legs out.


----------



## Sooz

readynwilling said:


> sooz - i easily get people confused... are these tablets still for HG? That sucks you are still sick :( Although you are not the only person on Bnb I know into 2nd tri and still having to take multiple tablets a day to get through :hugs:
> 
> Its funny - a big part of me knows we have everything for the baby - its just not out of storage or put away yet. so im not panicked. But there still seems to be something sureal about another baby coming. im not even sure how to describe it. I just doesn't feel "real" i don't remember feeling that with J... but i wasn't half as busy then!

Yes still for the HG unfortunately but am only on one tablet per 24 hours now. It's just that one tablet I can't manage without.

I honestly thought it would feel less surreal this time but I look at Paige and can't believe I'm cooking another one of those. Seeing how amazing she is I find it even harder to think I made that!

I'm trying to book our 4D scan for next month at the moment. Hoping that might knock some reality into me.


----------



## pola17

Hey girls! So much has been posted since last night! So hard to catch up! :haha:

Sooz, glad you're feeling better!!

As Lily (borr) stated, baby clothes in Ecuador are not cute at all, and are extremely expensive, so she and I used our trips to the US to buy as much as we can!
Personally, I bought everything until baby turns 1!

As for shoes, my mom told me the same (I was about to go loco getting shoes!), so I got him socks that look like shoes (just a couple, converse, so he matches with mine! :happydance:) and just some brown shoes, but that was it! :dohh: I wish I could have gotten more! :haha: just for fun!

I think it was Dragonfly who mentioned her nipple's colors changing.. this made me realize, that mine hadn't change at all! :( still pink! No linea nigra, no nothing! :dohh: My bump even become much smaller during the weekend! :dohh: How strange... but I'm feeling my boy pretty often now! I'm almost 6 months pregnant, and today I'm fitting in my pre pregnancy clothes! :cry:

Also, since yesterday I've been bitchy! I can't stand myself! :haha: I'm so moody! Everything is irritating me... thank God DH is not irritating me! He's the only one who's making me smile! :cloud9:

I had a birthday yesterday... it was my friend's Monica's son's 2nd birthday... the party was cuuuuuute, but many people asked me "are you pregnant, or what??!". The fury inside of me wanted me to answer "nahhh, just ate the whole cake by myself", but ended up nodding. When they all asked how far I was, and said 24 weeks, everyone made faces and commented on how tiny my bump is! Is this normal? :cry:


----------



## mac1979

I am not able to stay away from baby socks. They are so tiny and cute!!!


----------



## readynwilling

Very normal for first pregnancy Pola. I have a pic of myself at 23 weeks with J - i fit into my prepreg clothes and could have "eaten a cake by myself" no worries.

I am hmmmmmming and hahhhhhing about double strollers today. I can't decide :dohh: first i have a friend who is willing to sell me her city select mini double for $150... which is a good deal, but its a side by side. 
https://cityselectdoublestroller.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/city-select-double-stroller-14.jpg

What i kinda want is a sit and stand:
https://images.buzzillions.com/images_customers/08/05/2929029_37241_full.jpg
I stole that pic from google LOL. i don't know these children.

I NEVER used my stroller with J.. like 5times *maybe* I have this maxi-cosi set up:

even in those colours LOL!

But i need a replacement wheel for it ($40). So do i:
A: buy the side by side from my friend will also need to buy car seat adapter, will probably be handy when i use it, if i use it. If i am wearing baby, and J is walking - am i pushing around a wide double stroller for nothing??
B: buy the sit and stand, gives me somewhere to store infant seat when i wear him, and a place for J to sit, and if im pushing it empty its at least narrow and fairly short?
C: just by the wheel for my single, commit to ALWAYS wearing baby when we are out so should J need to sit she can? OR i can push baby in single stroller, and wear J on my back in my gemini?? 

I just don't know :wacko: i hate to buy another $500 set (thats how much mine cost) and not use it.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I don't know anything about double strollers or baby carrying :( Sorry I am no help lol


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks so much for all the suggestions Ladies! It sounds like a wrap might be the best thing to use when she is first born. I have heard great things about the Moby but have also heard it takes a little while to get the hang of properly wearing it. Ready, I will check out the K'tan wrap too, thanks for the suggestion :thumbup:

Borr, I will have to post pics soon. I will post some of the nursery once it is all put together, (in late spring/early summer). I just realized that I still haven't even posted my 20 week scan pic yet :dohh: Better get on that soon...


----------



## Barhanita

My friend gave us a Moby for the first weeks, and then I want to have an Ergo. Another friend wants to give me a sling, but I am afraid of them.

My nipples have been brown for a long time now, but I am still waiting on linea nigra. 

And we have two pairs of shoes for newborns, but I am not sure we will be using them. Maybe just for pictures? My GMIL made a very nice two-piece for the baby! People just keep getting us clothes, so I have only bought one thing so far.

One thing I want to praise is Medela Comfort Nursing Bra. I was in so much pain, tried all types of bras... But this one is soooo comfortable. I don't feel it, all my pain in my breasts is released. Yes, it is weird to be wearing a nursing bra already, but I love it!


----------



## pola17

Thanks, ready! It's really reassuring to know this! I was getting huge, my navel was about to pop up, but it's like I deflated! :haha:

As for the strollers, I find the sit and stand more practical! :thumbup:


----------



## Barhanita

Also, something I am fed up with: VIVID DREAMS!


----------



## Barhanita

Pola, how does your naval look like? Mine is so funny looking. The top part popped out, and the bottom is still in. What do yours look like?


----------



## pola17

Just a little rant...

You see, DH and I have these friends who are husband and wife. They're Russian and live in my country for a little more than 2 years. They've been closer to my husband as the 3 of them are from the ex soviet union, and they can speak in Russian. 

Over the years I've had fights with my husband, because I find rude they invite us, and even tho they speak Spanish very well, they've always ignored me and speak in Russian. 

They've been married for 10 years, she's 39 and he's almost 50. They have no children. Ever since we announced our pregnancy, they've acted strange with me! They never congratulated me, and once we had a fight. We were at their place, and when she found out I was taking acid folic and had a scan already, she stood up, yelled at me, and accused me of being a selfish person, because the vitamins and scans cause mental disabilities (wtf??!!!). 

I realize, they invite my husband and stopped inviting me to their place... For example, my husband left on Saturday morning to get the car fixed, and he came back saying he already had lunch. They invited him to have lunch. Not me, and surprise surprise, they prepared sushi, knowing I can't eat that, and with that excuse my husband wouldn't ask me if I want to go and have lunch at their place. 

Today my husband called and asked if I wanted to go to these thermal springs after work (4:30pm), and we made our plans. Now he calls me to tell me he's going with them, because they don't wanna go "so late"!
We've gone at that time before! What's their problem now?

I find this whole situation fishy. I wanna cry and I'm at the office. It's not like my hudband's a jerk. At moments he's too dumb to realize and accept his friends are doing that. 

:cry:


----------



## pola17

Hey baharnita... It doesn't look as deep as it used to! :haha: it's hard to describe, but on Friday it looked almost out! I wish I had taken a pic and shared it! :dohh:


----------



## pola17

ohhh!! as for vivid dreams, I haven't gotten much of them during my pregnancy, but yesterday, it seems like those vivid dreams stroked back! :haha: I kept having nightmares, I couldn't sleep properly! :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

Pola, don't take it personally. 1) In Russia it is not common to congratulate people when they are pregnant, only after the baby is born. 2) Many-many people, especially those who never had kids, give unwanted advise. She must have read something at some point, and now she thinks that she is an expert, and wants to teach you. Unfortunately, it is very common in Russian culture. Luckily, people usually mean well, they think they are being helpful. It's just a very different culture, and since your husband is more familiar with it, it is easier for him to be around them. But of course, I think those particular people are also rude and unthoughtful. So please-please do not take it personally. I can teach you bad Russian words to tell them when they are bothering you too much


----------



## bella21

Angelmarie said:


> So yesterday my poorly cat died. It was truly horrific and I was inconsolable.. It typically happened when my DP was out and I found the whole thing really traumatic. We buried her today. Very sad. :cry:
> 
> I have found that Amelie isn't kicking so much the last few days and I'm slightly concerned. I mean, she IS moving just not as much. I'm probably just paranoid.
> 
> I'm starting to hobble with pelvic pain now. Great! I also measured my fundus and I am sure I'm measuring small :wacko: hopefully that is just me being inept though? :haha:
> 
> So I'm having a rocky day :dohh:

im soo zoo sorry to hear about your kitty :( :hugs: 



pola17 said:


> Hey girls! So much has been posted since last night! So hard to catch up! :haha:
> 
> Sooz, glad you're feeling better!!
> 
> As Lily (borr) stated, baby clothes in Ecuador are not cute at all, and are extremely expensive, so she and I used our trips to the US to buy as much as we can!
> Personally, I bought everything until baby turns 1!
> 
> As for shoes, my mom told me the same (I was about to go loco getting shoes!), so I got him socks that look like shoes (just a couple, converse, so he matches with mine! :happydance:) and just some brown shoes, but that was it! :dohh: I wish I could have gotten more! :haha: just for fun!
> 
> I think it was Dragonfly who mentioned her nipple's colors changing.. this made me realize, that mine hadn't change at all! :( still pink! No linea nigra, no nothing! :dohh: My bump even become much smaller during the weekend! :dohh: How strange... but I'm feeling my boy pretty often now! I'm almost 6 months pregnant, and today I'm fitting in my pre pregnancy clothes! :cry:
> 
> Also, since yesterday I've been bitchy! I can't stand myself! :haha: I'm so moody! Everything is irritating me... thank God DH is not irritating me! He's the only one who's making me smile! :cloud9:
> 
> I had a birthday yesterday... it was my friend's Monica's son's 2nd birthday... the party was cuuuuuute, but many people asked me "are you pregnant, or what??!". The fury inside of me wanted me to answer "nahhh, just ate the whole cake by myself", but ended up nodding. When they all asked how far I was, and said 24 weeks, everyone made faces and commented on how tiny my bump is! Is this normal? :cry:


I also get the "you're so tiny!" remarks. i can't say i deflated :haha: because i definitely can't fit in pre pregnancy clothes but sometimes people at work that i serve don't even notice I'm pregnant :dohh: not sure how thats possible! but apparently its normal so don't worry!


So yesterday I had THE WORST gas pain...all..day..long. and i was working so there was nothing at all i could do about it. well when i got home from work i ate some tacos and passed out on the couch. I started dreaming about the pain i was having so in my dream went to the ER. well I went there and there was ultrasound machines everywhere but you had to walk on these exercise machines to see your baby!! so i started walking....i look up on the screen and my baby is there healthy...but that queen song came on that says "mamaaaa" ...and every time that word was said my baby started singing it and dancing LMAO :rofl: i can still picture it it was just too funny! then i started dreaming about somebody trying to kill me because CSI miami was on in the background...but holy dreams!!!


besides that I've had a lot of trouble sleeping. its become really painful. i sleep on my left side and my hips and hands get numb. i roll over to my right side and get horrible pain by my ribs but right in the middle of my chest...under my boobs? weird. so i gave up and slept on my back for a bit with one side kind of just propped up. its so uncomfortable :(


----------



## pola17

Thanks Baharnita!
But the thing is, it's HOW they do it.. I understand there might be a cultural clash every now and then, but the time she yelled at me, she started crying, and said I was accusing her that because she drinks coffee, she can't have babies. This argument started because she offered me some coffee (which I rarely drink) and because I said "no thanks" she snapped, she even hit the table with her fist, she was furious!

Pretty much all of our friends are Russian. EVERYONE called me to my mobile to congratulate me. One even sent me flowers... they're the only ones. We had plans for new years' and on the last minute, they cancelled, and stayed at their place just the 2 of them. They found out a couple of days because new year's.

Also, before they found out I was pregnant, I used to hang out with her A LOT.. we would go out and have some tea, go to the movies, but I don't believe in coincidences. I'm not joking we were close.. I used to go out with her 2 or 3 times a week.. since we announced, I've seen her a couple of times.. my husband sees them EVERYDAY. When he's on the phone with me, but he's with them physically, I always say "please, say hi to them from me", he goes and tell them, and all I hear is "mmmm"... before our announcement they would say at the same time "hey Paolka!!"... not anymore...

Even once, when she found out I served some food to her husband because he came to our place to pick up something quickly, but he said it smelled good and he was hungry... she called me and said that was rude, I apologized (knowing I didn't do it on purpose and there was nothing wrong), but on saturday, they called and asked for my husband, I told them he was not home and they just hung up. Not even "thanks, bye". They hung up while I was talking.. they called him immediately, and my husband told me they prepared that lunch specially for him. 

I do speak some russian.. they just speak so fast. When we met them, and they couldn't speak spanish, they asked us to speak in english so we all understand each other. I just find "strange" how much they changed since december, and how they keep inviting my husband to even go to the beach and spend an entire weekend without me.
The weekend I was returning from the US, they knew he was going to pick me up, yet they invited him to the beach which is 5 hours away, and they told him they're returning on monday (I was arriving on sunday) and he told them he was picking me up, and their response was that I can take a cab. My husband stayed in Quito and picked me up.

I don't know what I could have possibly do wrong! Since I found out I was pregnant, I never changed the way I deal with them. I invite them over for dinner, they decline, then they call my husband so he just go, not me.. It pisses me off when my husband comes with the argument that it's a different culture, sure, I can understand, but they crossed the line a while ago.

Sorry I keep on bitching about the topic... but letting it out, helps me! :haha:

Do you have Russian relative, Baharnita?? :)


Edit: funny update... my husband just made the worst mistake ever! :haha: He called me and said "fine, we'll go after your work.. but just because I don't want to deal with you while you're angry!!" :dohh: My response? "no hun, go with your friends... do whatever you want, and please them" :haha: he's not happy... he can't read women language! :rofl:


----------



## pola17

ohhh Angel!! Sorry about those pains and bad sleep...
Perhaps have you tried oregano tea?? :)


----------



## Barhanita

Pola, I am actually Russian. I grew up in Moscow and moved to the US after I finished my Masters there. But I think over years of immigration people assimilate into the new environment. For example, I do congratulate pregnant friends, and I am happy to hear kind words about my pregnancy. More recent immigrants, maybe, still follow old traditions. But there is no excuse to be rude! 

I can relate so much about the husband thing! When DH says "fine, I will do this and that because I don't want to deal with your emotions/anger!", it's a recipe for me to say: "No, do it your way. I would prefer to be angry and emotional over taking this "sacrifice"". Men are just stupid sometimes!

I have my baby shower trouble. The thing is, I really want to have one. We have no relatives in the area (except for DH's sister, but she is not the type of person to throw a baby shower). And a lot of my friends mentioned that they would love to throw me a shower (like 5-7 of them!). But it never went anywhere beyond that. No one is doing anything, and it makes me sad. Because I would love to have a party with all the friends, one last thing before the baby comes. But I cannot throw a baby shower for myself :-( Is it selfish of me to get upset over it?


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Bar. Not selfish to be sad. Are any of your friends close enough that you could say, "hey i really wanted one, but no one has done anything yet?" OR MAYBE THEY ARE THROWING ONE BUT ITS A SUPRISE!! I htink i was about 30 weeks when i had mine - so there is still time :hugs: and now you say it - you can tell from photos you posted you are russian.

I have no linea nigra (sp?? lol) didn't get one with J or this time... also i don't think my nipples changed either... and i succesfully BF'd for 17months. So don't worry if you want to BF and they aren't changing!

I quite like my vivid dreams :haha: but some of them are pretty strange LOL


----------



## Barhanita

Ready: 

I will have to tell something I guess. It's just requesting a party for yourself seems so rude.

How could you tell that I am Russian? Cheekbones?  Usually people have a hard time guessing my nationality, mostly because my accent is very different from a typical Russian accent.

I hate my vivid dreams! They are mostly about my husband betraying me... I wake up angry at him. Yes, for the things he did in my dreams. How crazy is that?


----------



## pola17

Barhanita said:


> Pola, I am actually Russian. I grew up in Moscow and moved to the US after I finished my Masters there. But I think over years of immigration people assimilate into the new environment. For example, I do congratulate pregnant friends, and I am happy to hear kind words about my pregnancy. More recent immigrants, maybe, still follow old traditions. But there is no excuse to be rude!
> 
> I can relate so much about the husband thing! When DH says "fine, I will do this and that because I don't want to deal with your emotions/anger!", it's a recipe for me to say: "No, do it your way. I would prefer to be angry and emotional over taking this "sacrifice"". Men are just stupid sometimes!
> 
> I have my baby shower trouble. The thing is, I really want to have one. We have no relatives in the area (except for DH's sister, but she is not the type of person to throw a baby shower). And a lot of my friends mentioned that they would love to throw me a shower (like 5-7 of them!). But it never went anywhere beyond that. No one is doing anything, and it makes me sad. Because I would love to have a party with all the friends, one last thing before the baby comes. But I cannot throw a baby shower for myself :-( Is it selfish of me to get upset over it?

yes, men can be so stupid! :haha:
I dunno, Baharnita... maybe the Russians living in Ecuador are already used to our culture?? I just feel bad, like I did something wrong! :nope: 
Also, DH is Armenian and I guess they're different than Russians, so this is very confusing! But good you're my culture guide! :rofl:

Don't get me wrong... Most of my friends in common with DH are Russian, because 1) I love the food :haha: 2) you always have something interesting to say! and I'm in a different city than my hometown... I do like Russians, but this couple, who were our closest friends have become distant with me! Let's hope this changes once baby arrives... what's delicate is that he and my husband are business partners, so I try to not comment, but today I just sat down and cried at my office... I'm not much offended with them, it's just that my husband knows how I feel, yet, he goes ahead and does it! :nope:

BTW my fave book of all times is Russian.. The master and Margarita... even saw the series from 2005! You've got some twisted and cool movies! Very, very interesting.. I make some great blinchiki! :thumbup:

As for your baby shower issues, you're NOT being selfish... come on! You're having a baby! This is a brand new experience, and you wanna live every detail! :hugs: 
Do you feel confident around these friends??? Maybe ask or mention something? :shrug: Honestly, I would throw one myself! :rofl: I wouldn't care as long as I can live the experience! :thumbup:

Hope you can get your baby shower, you deserve it! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Barhanita said:


> Ready:
> 
> I will have to tell something I guess. It's just requesting a party for yourself seems so rude.
> 
> How could you tell that I am Russian? Cheekbones?  Usually people have a hard time guessing my nationality, mostly because my accent is very different from a typical Russian accent.
> 
> I hate my vivid dreams! They are mostly about my husband betraying me... I wake up angry at him. Yes, for the things he did in my dreams. How crazy is that?

From pics I couldn't tell much! :haha: I'm horrible at guessing nationalities! :rofl: In pics, you reminded me the actress from "Gilmore girls"! :flower:

I wonder how your accent is!! My Russian sucks... I can read very fluently tho! At moments, my husband writes nasty and naughty stuff, I read them out loud, and he cries in laughter! He won't tell me bad words tho! I just know: Hui, pizda, pizdiets!, durrak.... lol! 

My Armenian is much much better.. I speak it fluently, but I have trouble reading and writing it... Russian is easier!


----------



## readynwilling

i have a co-worker from Muldova and you reminded me of her :rofl: but that could have been a fluke too LOL

I know it sucks to request your own party - but could either its a big suprise or maybe all your friends are assuming some else is throwing one!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola I wouldn't be able to deal with those friends of your Dh. They sound annoying and stuck up!:growlmad:

Bella I have the same problem! My hips hurt from sleeping on my sides and I get that pain under my boob by my rib it only on my left side... I have no idea why :shrug:

I have a linea nigra..why do some women get it and others don't? :shrug:


----------



## Barhanita

Haha, you love Russian food? That's amazing. All the Americans around me (well, which is everyone, since I don't have any Russian friends in California) hate Russian food. They say that it's too boring and they need to have 7 different hot sauces over it to make it work. 

Really? So many people in Russia love that book, and I happened to dislike it a lot, haha. But in America no one knows about it. People are more familiar with Russian literature from the 19th century. 

I feel so silly because of the whole baby-shower thing. And my grandma just told me that I really shouldn't have it, because it's bad luck to get baby items before the baby is here (In Russia people literally get everything during the days when the mother is still in the hospital, well the superstitious ones). Too bad grandma, we already have more clothes than we need!


----------



## lolpants

Ok, so am I the only one being told how big I am? All my friends when they see me can't believe how big I am, especially compared to last time!! I constantly get the 'it must be a boy' line - which drives me potty!

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

Nope I'm getting it too, especially as I saw a lady due exactly two months before me (also her second) today and I couldn't even see she was pregnant when she was sat down. 

This is me with my daughter at 25 weeks and with Limpet at 25 weeks:

https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180889_1838566810572_1274569_n.jpg
https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/554686_10201035272870653_536905622_n.jpg


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> Ready:
> 
> I will have to tell something I guess. It's just requesting a party for yourself seems so rude.
> 
> How could you tell that I am Russian? Cheekbones?  Usually people have a hard time guessing my nationality, mostly because my accent is very different from a typical Russian accent.
> 
> I hate my vivid dreams! They are mostly about my husband betraying me... I wake up angry at him. Yes, for the things he did in my dreams. How crazy is that?

I get those dreams as well always do when I am pregnant :wacko: 


Pola sit your DH down and explain they are leaving you out, he is letting them do it as well men he prob has not copped it at all :shrug: there is no excuese for being rude though no matter who or were you come from. I do not think you did any thing wrong, but I do wonder if they were TCC and could not have babies and she is angry at you and maybe jealous. might be why she has not time for you now or they are leaving you out, not on all the same :hugs:
Oh do not worry about people saying your small I always got that as well when I got married I was nealry 20 weeks pregnant om my 3rd and you could not tell at all no bump :haha: we had to alter my dress and took it in before my wedding actually I have a pic 
 



Attached Files:







780043767a4777720956l.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 11









2427020571a4682574537l.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## CelticNiamh

Meant to add I get the hip pain as well so annoying!!

Oh I woke up this morning and my arms and hands were sore and swollen I was hoping as the day went on it would ease and it has not at all infact it is worse I am so uncomfortable, I had a soak in the bath to see if that would help nope!! it is driving me nuts and I can barely do any thing!! typing is hard I have big fat fingers :dohh: it does not seem to be any were else though!! here I was thinking I had got away with it oh well!! 

Sooz not much in the diffierence, but what beautiful bumps :flower: mine is not as neat :dohh: 

LOLPants I found I was huge on my second baby and I mean huge!!! I could barely sleep at the end but he was big 10.2 never got that big again thankfully!! I felt bigger early on with this pregnancy but it has even out a bit!! my shape keeps changing though!!


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Pola I wouldn't be able to deal with those friends of your Dh. They sound annoying and stuck up!:growlmad:
> 
> Bella I have the same problem! My hips hurt from sleeping on my sides and I get that pain under my boob by my rib it only on my left side... I have no idea why :shrug:
> 
> I have a linea nigra..why do some women get it and others don't? :shrug:

They're actually so nice... that's why it's hurting me, because we were close! I do now, tho, they're struggling with infertility for years, so I guess it's their way of coping with it? :shrug: I dunno! 

I just hope they come around by the time my boy arrives... I'll gossip when anything happens with them! :winkwink:


----------



## pola17

Barhanita said:


> Haha, you love Russian food? That's amazing. All the Americans around me (well, which is everyone, since I don't have any Russian friends in California) hate Russian food. They say that it's too boring and they need to have 7 different hot sauces over it to make it work.
> 
> Really? So many people in Russia love that book, and I happened to dislike it a lot, haha. But in America no one knows about it. People are more familiar with Russian literature from the 19th century.
> 
> I feel so silly because of the whole baby-shower thing. And my grandma just told me that I really shouldn't have it, because it's bad luck to get baby items before the baby is here (In Russia people literally get everything during the days when the mother is still in the hospital, well the superstitious ones). Too bad grandma, we already have more clothes than we need!

I LOOOOOVE Russian food.. I guess in Latin America we have different taste... I dunno.. we have very spicy food, tho! Actually when I was writing you about Russian food, I was thinking about melting a lil bit of butter on top of some pelmeny! om nom nom!
I have a book with recipes with food from most of ex soviet union countries... I wanna make pyroshki with flower designs like in the book.... I like to prepare that food every now and then, as my husband can get very home sick!

As for the book, my husband recommended it, I read it, and I loved it... I also read heart of a dog, and the idiot. But master and margarita really blew off my mind!! :haha:

As for the superstitions, I get ya! In Latin America we're very superstitious as well! But hey! You have to do what you like... it's your baby after all! :winkwink: it's fun, so why not??? :winkwink:


----------



## pola17

lolpants said:


> Ok, so am I the only one being told how big I am? All my friends when they see me can't believe how big I am, especially compared to last time!! I constantly get the 'it must be a boy' line - which drives me potty!
> 
> Lol xx

I heard that after a previous pregnancy, bumps are bigger! :winkwink:
I'm sure you look like a hot mamma! :winkwink:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> Barhanita said:
> 
> 
> Ready:
> 
> I will have to tell something I guess. It's just requesting a party for yourself seems so rude.
> 
> How could you tell that I am Russian? Cheekbones?  Usually people have a hard time guessing my nationality, mostly because my accent is very different from a typical Russian accent.
> 
> I hate my vivid dreams! They are mostly about my husband betraying me... I wake up angry at him. Yes, for the things he did in my dreams. How crazy is that?
> 
> I get those dreams as well always do when I am pregnant :wacko:
> 
> 
> Pola sit your DH down and explain they are leaving you out, he is letting them do it as well men he prob has not copped it at all :shrug: there is no excuese for being rude though no matter who or were you come from. I do not think you did any thing wrong, but I do wonder if they were TCC and could not have babies and she is angry at you and maybe jealous. might be why she has not time for you now or they are leaving you out, not on all the same :hugs:
> Oh do not worry about people saying your small I always got that as well when I got married I was nealry 20 weeks pregnant om my 3rd and you could not tell at all no bump :haha: we had to alter my dress and took it in before my wedding actually I have a picClick to expand...

oh my!!!!!! LOOK AT THAT BLUSHING BRIDE!!! :cloud9: You look spectacular, and yeah, I can't tell you were 20 weeks back then!

Also, I was about to say the same, Sooz! Not much difference between both pregnancies! :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

yeah im huge compared to my first pregnancy and everyone is commenting on it... but i feel it too!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barhanita said:
> 
> 
> Ready:
> 
> I will have to tell something I guess. It's just requesting a party for yourself seems so rude.
> 
> How could you tell that I am Russian? Cheekbones?  Usually people have a hard time guessing my nationality, mostly because my accent is very different from a typical Russian accent.
> 
> I hate my vivid dreams! They are mostly about my husband betraying me... I wake up angry at him. Yes, for the things he did in my dreams. How crazy is that?
> 
> I get those dreams as well always do when I am pregnant :wacko:
> 
> 
> Pola sit your DH down and explain they are leaving you out, he is letting them do it as well men he prob has not copped it at all :shrug: there is no excuese for being rude though no matter who or were you come from. I do not think you did any thing wrong, but I do wonder if they were TCC and could not have babies and she is angry at you and maybe jealous. might be why she has not time for you now or they are leaving you out, not on all the same :hugs:
> Oh do not worry about people saying your small I always got that as well when I got married I was nealry 20 weeks pregnant om my 3rd and you could not tell at all no bump :haha: we had to alter my dress and took it in before my wedding actually I have a pic Click to expand...
> 
> oh my!!!!!! LOOK AT THAT BLUSHING BRIDE!!! :cloud9: You look spectacular, and yeah, I can't tell you were 20 weeks back then!
> 
> Also, I was about to say the same, Sooz! Not much difference between both pregnancies! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs: I do look like I have a funny shape :haha: forgot how big my boobs got glad they did not stay that big eek


----------



## Barhanita

Sooz and Celtic, you inspired me to take a picture of my bump. People mostly tell me that I am huge. But I feel pretty small.
https://img441.imageshack.us/img441/5955/screenshot20130422at210.png


Pola, I love cooking and eating Russian food. Too bad I am too lazy to do it often. Pirozhki with cabbage is the best thing! I don't like "Dog's heart" (which is also Bulgakov). But I love "Idiot", but that is Dostoevsky. 

In an hour I am going to see my doctor about beta-blockers. I sent her message on Friday asking if they are safe for the baby and for my low blood pressure. She responded today "If you do not take this medication and have an episode of tachycardia that causes cardiac arrest or heart failure, it will not be better for the baby than not taking the pindolol". I got so scared... Couldn't stop crying.. I don't want to have a cardiac arrest... but I really don't want to take something that can harm by little girl.. So I am going to her office to discuss more in person.


----------



## pola17

I wish mine would stay big! :haha:


----------



## pola17

:hugs: Baharnita, everything sounds so scary!!!!
And Russian food takes a lot of time to prepare and cook... Specially pelmeny! :dohh:

Update us on what she tells you later today!!! BTW you look soooooo adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## Sooz

Wow you've certainly popped since last time I saw a picture of you!

Mostly my issue with mine is it seems much higher at this stage already and just fuller all over. It's causing me a lot of rib pain.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> Sooz and Celtic, you inspired me to take a picture of my bump. People mostly tell me that I am huge. But I feel pretty small.
> https://img441.imageshack.us/img441/5955/screenshot20130422at210.png
> 
> 
> Pola, I love cooking and eating Russian food. Too bad I am too lazy to do it often. Pirozhki with cabbage is the best thing! I don't like "Dog's heart" (which is also Bulgakov). But I love "Idiot", but that is Dostoevsky.
> 
> In an hour I am going to see my doctor about beta-blockers. I sent her message on Friday asking if they are safe for the baby and for my low blood pressure. She responded today "If you do not take this medication and have an episode of tachycardia that causes cardiac arrest or heart failure, it will not be better for the baby than not taking the pindolol". I got so scared... Couldn't stop crying.. I don't want to have a cardiac arrest... but I really don't want to take something that can harm by little girl.. So I am going to her office to discuss more in person.

You look fab and that is one beautiful bump it lovely and round not huge but your carring all at the front :flower::hugs:
What a very scary text :hugs: I would have felt the same I guess better to take the meds no more tachycardia episode :hugs: at least at this point baby is just fully formed and needs to grow bigger and stronger :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar you look so good!! I love your bump! Good luck at the doctors today. 

Celtic you looked great on your wedding! :) for sure cannot tell you are 20 weeks along. 

This is us this morning, I haven't gotten any comments on big or small but I feel huge



Oh and remember I was feeling guilty for being selfish and feeling overshadowed by my close friend's pregnancy? She had an ectopic and is now in surgery. Now I feel awful for feeling that way in the first place. I cannot even imagine what they must be going thought. I feel like such a bad person :(


----------



## Barhanita

Great pic, borr. I am sorry about your friend... It is so scary. 

Thank you girls for all the support. I came up with these questions to ask, any more suggestions?

1. how likely with my test results will I go into Cardiac arrest or other bad things? 2. is my low blood pressure an issue with this drug? 3. what are the risks for the baby if I take it and how likely are they 4. do you have any experience prescribing it? 5. will I stay on it indefinitely? I know it's not compatible with breastfeeding, do I just stop after delivery? 6. Can I have a vaginal birth with this or will I have to have a c-section 7. Are there other alternatives to the beta blockers? 8. what limitations in activities/side effects might you experience on them? good ones! 8. will I be closely monitored?


----------



## pola17

Lily, you're not a bad person! :hugs: sorry your friend had an ectopic, tho! :hugs:

Bar, those questions seem to be enough IMO!! You're so smart by going with questions ready to be asked! :thumbup: good luck! I hope you get all the answers! :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar those questions sound like you are going to get all the info you need!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> Great pic, borr. I am sorry about your friend... It is so scary.
> 
> Thank you girls for all the support. I came up with these questions to ask, any more suggestions?
> 
> 1. how likely with my test results will I go into Cardiac arrest or other bad things? 2. is my low blood pressure an issue with this drug? 3. what are the risks for the baby if I take it and how likely are they 4. do you have any experience prescribing it? 5. will I stay on it indefinitely? I know it's not compatible with breastfeeding, do I just stop after delivery? 6. Can I have a vaginal birth with this or will I have to have a c-section 7. Are there other alternatives to the beta blockers? 8. what limitations in activities/side effects might you experience on them? good ones! 8. will I be closely monitored?

good questions I think normal delivery is safer than c section esp if you have low blood pressure issues as meds for a section can lower them!! 

Borr do not feel bad, it was a normal reaction, you would have been very happy once you got used to the idea I am so sorry it has ended this way for them :hugs: lovely picture and Thanks :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola hopefully your friends will come around:hugs:

Celtic, sooz, barhanita and Borr...you all look great in your pics :thumbup:

Bar I hope you get some answers :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Bar, great questions. Cant think of anything to add for the Dr. You said it was class B? If so should be ok. Even if C, baby is just gaining body fat and size now. Seems like the benefits greatly exceed the risks. 

I agree with your dr that your heart condition is serious and needs medicated. The way it was said was mean. You definitely don't want to have to be shocked during pregnancy if you are lucky and have a defibulator close enough or have permanent heart damage with heart failure. A healthy mom is needed to grow a healthy baby. Good luck with the appt!


----------



## JenzyKY

Had to do a SIDS continuing education class for work. It definitely has completely put me off co-sleeping, bumper pads, and heavy sleepwear. I didn't realize that even side sleeping is a risk. 

Did you know Asian countries have had lower SIDS rates historically as its always been normal for back sleeping? Different cultures have way higher rates depending on cultural norms such as heavy clothing and belly sleeping. If anyone would like to learn more, it's a free class online. Scary stuff


----------



## pola17

Jenzy, I´m VERY interested! So you say it´s a free online class?? *raises hand* I´d like to do it!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I would like to learn too! :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Pola and Borr, I sent you all PMs as I don't know if I'm allowed to post it on the thread.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks Jenzy! I got it!! :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Very interesting Jenzy. Did you happen to cover breathable bumpers, (the mesh ones). I definitely wouldn't use traditional ones but I was wondering if those might be good to avoid arms or legs getting stuck in the crib...


----------



## JenzyKY

No, but it shouldn't mess with their breathing as its open.


----------



## pola17

I also bought the breathable ones!!! As I got the link already (woohoo! Thanks, Jenzy) I´m going to ch-ch-ch-check it out!!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Great, thanks ladies! Something else to add to the old registry :thumbup:


----------



## bella21

bar i hope your appointment goes well!! and lovely bump!!!

celtic you look beautiful in your wedding dress :flower: 

pola hopefully everything gets cleared up soon with your friends..and I agree a conversation with DH might help you feel a bit better...men just don't get things sometimes :thumbup:

jenzy i think thats one of the things I'm most scared of is putting him to bed the wrong way or putting too heavy clothes on him to sleep. when to put blankets on...when not to! how do you know??! 

well had another nesting attack. just took a break to eat and going to go back at it in a few minutes hehehe. i have off tomorrow too so id like it to be just a relaxing day with a clean house and nothing to worry about! closet is finally all cleaned out and started putting baby things in :) theres not much but its a start! sorry for the half shadowy pic i couldn't get a good one in the lighting for some reason :shrug: also a bump pic from a week ago that i don't remember if i posted or not :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0765.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0768.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pola17

Great bump, Bella!! :cloud9:

And yup, men need directions! :haha: What woul they do without us? :winkwink:


----------



## bella21

pola17 said:


> Great bump, Bella!! :cloud9:
> 
> And yup, men need directions! :haha: What woul they do without us? :winkwink:


AMEN sister!


----------



## JenzyKY

I was just able to put some of my skinny jeans on. I did a big happy dance!

I'm going to Nashville for a bachelorette party this weekend. I'm pretty nervous about it.


----------



## pola17

Why are you nervous, Jenzy?? Sounds like fun!!

I took a not-so-flattering belly pic... As you can tell, one side looks bumpy... If only I'd record it, you'd see that ball moving! :haha: it's like I have an alien inside! :haha:

And BTW, the scar I have is from a navel pierce I had removed years ago!! https://s1290.photobucket.com/albums/b525/17pola/?action=view¤t=null_zpsda8c669a.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Jenzy can I get that info too? 

Pola you look great :)


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm nervous because I had the bleeding and contractions last week. Hope it stays away with a busy weekend!

Pola, I've had my belly do that too!


----------



## pola17

Ohhh now I understand better why you're nervous, Jenzy! But naaaaah! It'll be ok, and you'll have fun! :happydance:

When my boy looks like a tiny bump and moves, looks like when a mouse hides under a carpet and moves! :haha:


----------



## lolpants

Celtic, sooz, barhanita, Borr, Pola and Bella= great pics :flower:


JenzyKY; could you pm me the course please? :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

interesting article, following our bump convo https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...omen-blooming-months-So--Kates-bump-tiny.html

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

near in to double digit days left and I feel like I have nothing prepared.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Interesting article lolpants! I was wondering why she was so tiny.

I had a terrible night and felt my tummy hard. I thought it was from eating too much last night. I woke up this morning with terrible nausea and got sick after drinking a glass of water, while I was getting sick I think my blood pressure dropped and I was seeing little sparkles in my eyes. I don't know if this is cause for concern and I should call my doctor???


----------



## pola17

Thanks lolpants! That explains a lot!! I'm not athletic, but I was slim :haha: and they're right... Small bump=baby kicking bladder :haha:


----------



## pola17

Lily, yeah, I would call my doctor! 
Hope all is well!! :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

borr.dg.baby said:


> I woke up this morning with terrible nausea and got sick after drinking a glass of water, while I was getting sick I think my blood pressure dropped and I was seeing little sparkles in my eyes. I don't know if this is cause for concern and I should call my doctor???

Happens to me every time I get sick, and I get sick a lot. My BP drops, pulse goes up, I see yellow spots..


----------



## mac1979

Borr, that happens to me every now and then in the morning, I usually recover after I eat something solid. If you are concerned I would call your doctor and ask. 

Jenzy, could you please send me the online course?

This morning I was getting a wee bit concerned that I hadn't fell my baby move yet since he usually does in the morning. I was getting up to grab an orange juice and he started going nuts in there. Wonder if he knew that I was nervous.


----------



## Barhanita

So I talked to the OnGyn for at least 45 minutes yesterday. She thinks it could be dangerous to leave the condition untreated. She acknowledged the risks of the beta-blockers: intrauterine growth restriction, slow breath and heartbeat of the baby... But she said I would be getting ultrasounds every 4 weeks if I start the medication. 

Well, I still cannot decide. What is better, a tiny almost negligible chance to die or a small chance of problems with the baby? I will try calling cardiologist today and see what she thinks.


----------



## setarei

@jenzy, could you send me the course too? I've been looking for a good one.

@bar, I understand your worry. I'm on a few meds (including a class C) and it freaks me out but I decided that it was the best option. There's a small chance of side effects to the baby with the meds but without things could get even worse (even though it's less likely). It's a hard decision to make but that's what we decided was best.

@angel. I'm so sorry for your loss. We just had one too and it's terrible to go through especially while pregnant. If you want to talk to someone feel free to pm me.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks for the link Jenzy:thumbup:

Bar Good luck with your decision. I would feel like its a bigger risk to not take the medicine


----------



## Barhanita

Well, I think I am the most annoying patient in the universe. I spend all morning on the phone with all kinds of doctors asking questions. Now they decided to refer me to some kind of super famous cardiologist at Stanford that specializes in arrhythmias in pregnant women. And even though it usually takes a few months to get an appointment, they were able to find a spot for me on Thursday. So for the next two days I am taking it easy without medication and then seeing that famous doctor..


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> Borr, that happens to me every now and then in the morning, I usually recover after I eat something solid. If you are concerned I would call your doctor and ask.
> 
> Jenzy, could you please send me the online course?
> 
> This morning I was getting a wee bit concerned that I hadn't fell my baby move yet since he usually does in the morning. I was getting up to grab an orange juice and he started going nuts in there. Wonder if he knew that I was nervous.

Probably he woke up late! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Barhanita said:


> So I talked to the OnGyn for at least 45 minutes yesterday. She thinks it could be dangerous to leave the condition untreated. She acknowledged the risks of the beta-blockers: intrauterine growth restriction, slow breath and heartbeat of the baby... But she said I would be getting ultrasounds every 4 weeks if I start the medication.
> 
> Well, I still cannot decide. What is better, a tiny almost negligible chance to die or a small chance of problems with the baby? I will try calling cardiologist today and see what she thinks.

Ufff what a difficult decision! But what a great idea to consult with a cardiologist! :hugs: Scans every 4 weeks sound good, as you can monitor better what's going on! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

I can totally tell my husband feels guilty after what happened yesterday.... he made breakfast! :rofl: Which is rare! :haha:

He said he spoke with his friends, that their behavior might indicate me the wrong signs, so they invited us for a bbq on saturday... sounds promising, I love bbq! :thumbup:

I feel relief after he told me this, as because they were so close, I was feeling tense and guilty of the whole situation! it's always better not to fight.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> Well, I think I am the most annoying patient in the universe. I spend all morning on the phone with all kinds of doctors asking questions. Now they decided to refer me to some kind of super famous cardiologist at Stanford that specializes in arrhythmias in pregnant women. And even though it usually takes a few months to get an appointment, they were able to find a spot for me on Thursday. So for the next two days I am taking it easy without medication and then seeing that famous doctor..

Brilliant I am delighted at least you will feel more confident with some one who has looked after pregnant women the same as you :happydance: well done :hugs:

Borr hope your feeling better now, it can be normal to have dizzy spells in pregnancy, but I would ring your doctor if you are worried put your mind at ease. 

Mac my little guy is very quite today has me worried no end!! I am trying not to go to crazy because a lot of you girls reported the same last week at 24 weeks :wacko:

Well I am having a fun two days, yesterday I could not use my hands properly because of swelling much better today phew, but then I go an fall and think I pulled muscles in my legs :dohh: it was not a bad fall but I nearly did the splits :haha:
My insulin was increased again, only bedtime injection in to double digits now :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> I can totally tell my husband feels guilty after what happened yesterday.... he made breakfast! :rofl: Which is rare! :haha:
> 
> He said he spoke with his friends, that their behavior might indicate me the wrong signs, so they invited us for a bbq on saturday... sounds promising, I love bbq! :thumbup:
> 
> I feel relief after he told me this, as because they were so close, I was feeling tense and guilty of the whole situation! it's always better not to fight.

Oh that is good Pola on both counts :flower: hope all goes well at the BBQ :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar that's a great idea to meet with the cardiologist! He will probably answer all your questions :)

Pola so glad that you are fixing the relationship with your friends! I understand that they might feel bad about your pregnancy and their lack of pregnancy but that's not reason to throw away a friendship and it seems like they are finally understanding this. 

Celtic I hope your sugars get better :) I am feeling much better now but I haven't felt baby all morning and this worries me a bit, but my doctor already told me not to worry at this point. I will try lying down in a bit and see what happens. 

I wanted to visit my friend who had the ectopic pregnancy, however I have read that women who lose babies tend to be upset at the sight of a pregnant women. I don't want to make her feel worse than she already does. Do you think it's better to stay away until she reaches out? I feel so bad for them and I really wanted to give them a hug, all of our friends are going to go see them and that's a common thing here, but I don't want to make her feel bad since I am pregnant.


----------



## lolpants

Bar that is great you will be having the top Dr! Hope that they can come to a decision that is best for both you and baby :hugs:

Borr - I get that whenever I stretch for anything - like the back seat of my car when driving? Is it a blood pressure thing? My BP has always been fine?

I've had bad news today :( I have to have a disciplinary in work tomorrow, due to attendance :( It is not Mat related - just Phoebe been ill 3 times in less than 6 mths forcing me off work.. they gave me next steps twice but now 3rd time = disciplinary .. I just wanna cry :cry:

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So sorry lolpants, I hope they are understanding and can help you out a bit :(

I don't know if it's BP related. I have my monthly check up next week so I guess I will ask my doctor then, since I feel better now. I'll catch you up on what he says.


----------



## pola17

First of all.... Baharnita: :saywhat: annoying??! naaah... it's yours and your baby's life! I think you deserve to make as many questions as you want! Good they helped you to find this doctor! woohoo!!

Celtic: Do these injections hurt?? :( and ouch on the pulled muscle! :/ Hope you're feeling better by now!

Lily: That's a tricky situation!! If you're very close, I guess they'd appreciate the detail, but on the other hand, yeah, I know what you mean! But they know already you're pregnant, you're their friend, so it's something you can't hide! If I were you, I'd go! :flower:

lolpants: Sorry for that disciplinary... can't they excuse you, because Phoebe was sick? :(


----------



## mac1979

Bar-being annoying is nothing, you have your baby to consider.

Borr-you could try calling your friend and see if she would like a visit from you or if she would like to wait

Celtic-for your pulled muscle alternate 15 minutes of ice and 15 minutes of heat. That should help a bit. If you can't do that just do the ice, it will reduce the inflammation.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks Mac, that's a good idea actually.


----------



## Barhanita

borr.dg.baby said:


> I wanted to visit my friend who had the ectopic pregnancy, however I have read that women who lose babies tend to be upset at the sight of a pregnant women. I don't want to make her feel worse than she already does. Do you think it's better to stay away until she reaches out? I feel so bad for them and I really wanted to give them a hug, all of our friends are going to go see them and that's a common thing here, but I don't want to make her feel bad since I am pregnant.

To be honest, I wouldn't visit her.. Just an email or a phone call is fine. I really didn't want to see anyone pregnant after my miscarriages.


----------



## setarei

@borr, I second mac. Send her a text or something say that you're there and can come see her if she wants. Let her decide what's best for her.

@barhanita, don't worry about being annoying, that's your job as a mom ;-)! Ask all the questions you have so that you can feel comfortable. I hope the cardiologist can give you peace of mind.


----------



## JenzyKY

Borr, I would send her a little present or card telling her you are there for them if she needs you.


----------



## Sooz

Lol when you take sick leave to look after your daughter is that not emergency dependants leave? I forget if you are in the UK or not but according to my company that's a legal requirement. I don't think she can discipline you on it

Bar that's great that you've found such a good doctor to see so quickly. I hope they can sort something out that suits all round, it's an awful situation to be in.

Bor I sympathise with you on your friend. I've not yet seen my friend who lost her little bean bag few weeks ago but she is talking about getting together soon now. Before I think it would have been uncomfortable for both of us.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> Bar-being annoying is nothing, you have your baby to consider.
> 
> Borr-you could try calling your friend and see if she would like a visit from you or if she would like to wait
> 
> Celtic-for your pulled muscle alternate 15 minutes of ice and 15 minutes of heat. That should help a bit. If you can't do that just do the ice, it will reduce the inflammation.

Thanks Mac feeling much better now, I went for a little wahttp://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/flower.giflk and it seems to be gone now, may be I did not pull it after all or I was very lucky :shrug:

Borr I would send her a text, let it be on her terms let her know you are there for her but understand if seeing you is just to painful at the minute :hugs:

Pola thanks I am much better now :flower: no the injections are fine sometimes it can sting but that is if I inject in or to close to the last injection site, checking my blood sugars on my fingers hurts more at times :haha: 


LOLpants my sister company is like that, if you miss time its in for a long chat :dohh: hope your ok and do not worry to much about it


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks for your advice ladies! I sent her a message to let her know we are here if she need anything, but I don't think I am going to go see her.


----------



## emmasmama

im due august 15 with my third can i please join the group


----------



## borr.dg.baby

emmasmama said:


> im due august 15 with my third can i please join the group

welcome :hi:


----------



## emmasmama

thank you looking forward to making some bump buddies hope everyone has a happy and healthy pregnancies


----------



## setarei

welcome emma, by the way your ticker is broken


----------



## pola17

Welcome, emmasmama!!! :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Welcome, emmasmama!! And congrats on baby no 3!

Do you know which team you're on?

Lol xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Welcome Emma! :)


----------



## bella21

emmasmama said:


> im due august 15 with my third can i please join the group


welcome Emma! great due date :winkwink:


----------



## bella21

i can't stop eating today!!!!! :munch:


----------



## Barhanita

Welcome emmasmama!

Last night my friend said he will give us their old crib. I was to tired and didn't take it off the registry. I even thought "no one will buy us a crib overnight". But sure enough, very early morning MIL ordered a crib for us...


----------



## pola17

That's awesome, Baharnita!!!

Bella, I'm the opposite... It's day 5 of no appetite! :nope: I get full at lunch, and I feel there's no room until next day! :nope:


----------



## bella21

greats news bar!!!

sorry pola!! but this unending hunger is quite annoying! i just want to lay here and watch tv dammit :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

I can never eat... I am not putting on enough weight by any standarts.. How much have you put on so far?


----------



## pola17

Lol, you can eat while laying on the couch and watch tv! :haha:

I think I'm just having a bad case of acid reflux! :wacko:


----------



## bella21

Barhanita said:


> I can never eat... I am not putting on enough weight by any standarts.. How much have you put on so far?

20lbs :blush:


----------



## bella21

sorry about the acid reflux pola! I've been getting it a lot too its annoying!


----------



## pola17

Lol, tell me about it! I'm a food lover! To me life without food is not life! :haha:


----------



## bella21

hehehe couldn't agree more!!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

emmasmama said:


> im due august 15 with my third can i please join the group

Welcome to our lovely group :flower:



Barhanita said:


> Welcome emmasmama!
> 
> Last night my friend said he will give us their old crib. I was to tired and didn't take it off the registry. I even thought "no one will buy us a crib overnight". But sure enough, very early morning MIL ordered a crib for us...




Barhanita said:


> I can never eat... I am not putting on enough weight by any standarts.. How much have you put on so far?

OH it is always the way LOL murphys law LOL on Food is there any food at all you like even sweets :flower: try not to worry to much and load up on pregnancy vitamins so you know your getting enough, it has to be hard when your still feeling so sick :hugs:





bella21 said:


> Barhanita said:
> 
> 
> I can never eat... I am not putting on enough weight by any standarts.. How much have you put on so far?
> 
> 20lbs :blush:Click to expand...

OOH I think 16ish so far now, but I am swelling as well so that might count LOL I was reading that it is ok to put up 35 pounds on and a break down of were it all goes, placenta, uterus, extra blood, water around baby, baby, extra fluid in our body and of course body fat :haha: 


Pola can you take something for the acid reflux, I get the odd bit of heartburn but I also find I am not so hungry makes it very hard to eat 3 meals a day and 3 snacks bed time one is esp hard :dohh:


----------



## Barhanita

The only thing I am always glad to eat is Nesquik powder 

My girl is so active somedays, and it's great. But they are always followed by her slow days and that just freaks me out.

I am sorry for the acid reflux!


----------



## mac1979

Welcome emmasmama!!

So yesterday I just got a few movements from my little man. Today he won't stop moving, so weird. 

I have gained about 13 lbs so far. I was a little concerned, but my midwife was just fine with it and doesn't seem to be worried.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I think I am finally back to where I started, so haven't gained anything yet. 

My girl is the same with movements, some days she's so active it's scary and then the next day she's really quiet and just rolls around a few times lol


----------



## pola17

Thanks Celtic and Baharnita!! I will ask my doctor which disgusting syrup I can drink to help soothe it! I swear, I can do anything for food!! :haha:

Last time I saw my doctor at 20 weeks, I had gained a total of 6 pounds... is that little?? :dohh: I had gained much more, but remember that from 18 to 19 weeks I had a stomach bug, ended up at the hospital dehydrated? Well, I lost a lot of weight by then! :dohh: Before that stomach bug, I was more chubby!! 

today I popped!! :happydance: I think the bump heard me whine too much about it yesterday, and this morning I had a nice bump! And since today is a BEAUTIFUL sunny day in Quito, I decided to wear a maternity dress that I got at target!! Here's the pic:

https://s1290.photobucket.com/user/17pola/media/null_zpsa2553e1a.jpg.html

Sorry for the idiotic face!! I suck at posing for pics! And excuse my non tanned legs! :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Pola you are looking great! :) Great dress too!!


----------



## pola17

Thank you! I loooove target! I was disappointed on Maternity, and Macy's maternity department.. didn't find anything I like (just some skinny black pants), so at Target, besides this dress, I got some dressy shirts, and a gorgeous ombre maxi dress in purple! :cloud9: 

I just adore target... I can spend there hours! :haha: I love the pajamas... BTW, forgot to buy a nice pajama and a cute night gown for when my boy arrives and I'll receive visitors at the hospital! :dohh:

Isn't it such a beautiful out there, today??? I love Quito when it's sunny!!


----------



## lolpants

My meetings been moved to Sunday - and I couldnt sleep last night worrying about it - how am I gonna cope till then!? :cry:

Looking fab Pola :thumbup:

Weight wise I think I've gained around a stone (14lb) which is crazy as last time I lost weight up until about now, and then just levelled out... I guess it's because I haven't suffered MS this time round?

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Thank you, lolpants!

What meetings do you have?? Is it because of the disciplinary they issued??? I'm not sure what's going on, but whatever it is, don't worry! :hugs:

There, a flower! :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola you look so cute lovely mama in a lovely dress looking fab :flower:

Lolpants oh no that is worse :flower: 

We are having milder weather today, my sister is after losing loads of weight so her bigger clothes are being passed to me LOL some of them suit some do not as even though they are big they are not for matiernty so do not want to look stupid some nice dresses though so put one on today Hubby says my bump has popped out today as well :haha: although I do not look near as elegant as Pola in her picture :flower:

I think I need a new hairdo and I will be happier


----------



## pola17

ohh, come on, Celtic! I usually don't go out looking so glam, today I just had enough time to get ready! :haha: I usually wear a lot of jeans and comfortable clothes!

Seems like our bumps are synchronized, Celtic! :winkwink:

I'm sure you must have cool maternity clothes in Ireland... in Ecuador it's not easy to find it! :dohh:


----------



## Barhanita

Pola, you look great!

We are having a cooler day today, after a heat wave (it was in the 90s!!). Which I am quite happy with, because I have to wear horrible-horrible compression pantyhose, and it's really not fun during heat.


----------



## lolpants

Pola it is my disciplinar meeting - all for bad attendence (3x time off for Daughter il in less than 6 mths) My manager says not to worry, but I've never had a disciplinary in my life before :(

Celtic I am having a hair cut tomorrow :happydance: my 1st in 2 yrs!!!!! Will also be Phoebes 1st haircut - I am scared they will chop off her curls though :/

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Baharnita!! do you always have to wear these pantyhose??? When california has chill weather, is sooooo nice!

lolpants, good luck! I'm sure you'll do great! :thumbup: And share pics once you girls get your hairs done!! :happydance: I envy Phoebe (the good envy), I've always wanted curls!!!


----------



## Barhanita

I have a question about hair for the ones who already had babies. I have a dream now to cut my hair somewhat short. I don't know why, I just want to. But then I won't be able to put it into a ponytail. Is it important to be able to put your hair away with a tiny baby in hands?


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> ohh, come on, Celtic! I usually don't go out looking so glam, today I just had enough time to get ready! :haha: I usually wear a lot of jeans and comfortable clothes!
> 
> Seems like our bumps are synchronized, Celtic! :winkwink:
> 
> I'm sure you must have cool maternity clothes in Ireland... in Ecuador it's not easy to find it! :dohh:

:) take a compliment :flower: :haha: yea they are ok it can be pricey though! I want a few things for summer one pair of shorts I like mine to come over the bump though, few tops and maternity bras need them so bad LOL 



lolpants said:


> Pola it is my disciplinar meeting - all for bad attendence (3x time off for Daughter il in less than 6 mths) My manager says not to worry, but I've never had a disciplinary in my life before :(
> 
> Celtic I am having a hair cut tomorrow :happydance: my 1st in 2 yrs!!!!! Will also be Phoebes 1st haircut - I am scared they will chop off her curls though :/
> 
> Lol xx

Tell them only a little bit, I can not wait to get my hair cut I hate it at the minute!! I am thinking a nice bob graduated at the back I just googled and posh came up, but like this https://plamgirlshop.com/2012/11/bo...nde-graduated-bobs-haircut-back-views-styles/

I had it like that before and liked it my hair is more black at the minute though :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

Celtic, I love this haircut!


----------



## pola17

yeah! Why are maternity clothes so expensive???! :( 

oooooooh! you're going shopping soon! How fun! :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

very cute dress Pola!! 

:hugs: LOLpants - if they put it off a day, it surely can't be THAT important to them.

My hairdresser told me when women get preggo they do all sorts of crazy things their hair LOL. I chopped mine pretty short when i was preggo with J... then let it grow out. Then i went and chopped it again recently and am regretting it as i really need it long enough for a ponytail. Its not ESSENTIAL that you can pull it out of the way.. But i find its easier to do a ponytail when you have skipped a day (or two) of showers cause sleep gets priority over squeeky clean hair :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola love your dress and bump! :)

I have only gained like 10 lbs so far, but my dr hasn't seemed worried so I guess it's ok:shrug:

I was worried last night, DH and I went to eat dinner at a restaurant and I got a fried cod sandwich. After a few bites I noticed it was cool in the center so I stopped eating it and ordered something else. I was so worried about getting sick but luckily I didn't. :thumbup: I feel like I've been really paranoid about getting food poisoning lately


----------



## pola17

Jolley, I'm sure you'll be alright! :winkwink:

And thanks girls... I looooove my dress! :happydance:

Ready, I got obsessed with the idea of letting my hair grow, grow, and grow! I'm even afraid of trimming it now! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> I have a question about hair for the ones who already had babies. I have a dream now to cut my hair somewhat short. I don't know why, I just want to. But then I won't be able to put it into a ponytail. Is it important to be able to put your hair away with a tiny baby in hands?

I always find if your able to style your hair your self then go for it, I am thinking if I get it cut now, it will be long enough by the time labour comes to be able to put it back off my face with clips or hairband or what ever, if you do get it cut make sure its something you can manage by your self at home :flower:

My hair is just past my shoulder but it is super thick and gets worse when I am pregnant with summer coming I want a nice style that I do not just stick in a ponytail every day so boring :wacko: I mean I am so bored with my hair LOL


----------



## bella21

Bar I also heard for some reason pregnant lady's want to cut their hair! I was warned if I got the urge to not do it because ill regret it :haha: so I'm letting the prenatals do their work and my hair won't stop growing! 

Does anybody want to go to work for me tonight ? :haha:


----------



## pola17

lol, bella! I pass! :rofl:


----------



## Barhanita

Bella, I am working already, so not me, sorry )


----------



## mac1979

So weird I have been thinking about getting my hair cut too. It is about halfway down my back and thick and a little frizzy because I have naturally curly hair and our humidity is through the roof making it crazy. I may just get a couple inches trimmed off to make it look nice again. I don't think I could go without a ponytail.


----------



## lolpants

Aww Bar she has the most adorable curls at the end of her hair - no idea where she gets it from as my hair is naturally very straight? I am gonna ask them to cut her in a fringe as she always pulls clips out and maybe take like half a inch off the rest?

I am not going short but will probably have a few inches off as my hair is stupidly long and just hangs lifeless at the mo! I will then get round to going blonde again!

Phoebe always pulls my hair.. its like a comfort thing for her.. you know she's tired when she starts doing it - can really hurt at times and I kinda regret letting her do it when she was a baby now :(

Bella I've done my days work! :haha: plus its 22:35 here!! (and a long way to travel ;) )

Lol xx


----------



## mac1979

So, this morning, after I got up I looked down and I seem to be missing my feet as I couldn't see them anymore. I still can't find them when I am standing


----------



## JenzyKY

Already working sorry Bella! :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Bugaboo is on zulily today for like $300 off. Wow the strollers over in the UK are expensive!!!!


----------



## bella21

lol well thanks anyways ladies...it was worth a shot :winkwink: :) I wish I knew why people sit for an hour after we close when they KNOW we close at 10! err so annoying! 

mac I'm almost there with you!!!


----------



## bella21

its VDAY!!!! :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## lolpants

Happy V day bella!!!

I'm in 1st double digits day!! :happydance:

:haha: Mac - say goodbye to your feet for the next 3 months :haha:

Baby was so active when I went to bed last night - stomach was jumping everywhere - and was much higher than previous kicks! :cloud9:

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

JenzyKY said:


> Bugaboo is on zulily today for like $300 off. Wow the strollers over in the UK are expensive!!!!

I went for the Bugaboo! yes, very expensive but I just had my heart set on it :dohh:

I have just bought my Moses basket too! 
https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-The-Snug-Moses-Basket/233168,default,pd.html

This is just for the lounge as we will have a crib upstairs in the bedroom then a cot when she has outgrown the crib. 

I wish I was getting those high kicks, Lol!I was in so much pain yesterday as she was kicking my cervix so hard. :nope: I read that low lying placentas prevent baby from going head down which makes sense as I get strong kicks very low or to my right hand side so she lies either breech or transverse. Hope that bloody placenta starts moving or my VBAC plans go out the window!!! agh

Does anybody else still have placenta issues? :shrug:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Angelmarie said:


> I wish I was getting those high kicks, Lol!I was in so much pain yesterday as she was kicking my cervix so hard. :nope: I read that low lying placentas prevent baby from going head down which makes sense as I get strong kicks very low or to my right hand side so she lies either breech or transverse. Hope that bloody placenta starts moving or my VBAC plans go out the window!!! agh
> 
> Does anybody else still have placenta issues? :shrug:

I was feeling her up in my belly a few days ago and now she's back kicking my cervix! I don't think I have placenta issues but this baby likes to hang out down below!! I am afraid she'll get too big to switch head down. She kicks my bladder and my cervix so bad, sometimes she's so down I feel she's gonna pop right out lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Happy V-day bella!!!! :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

happy v-day bella!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Here's a video I filmed the other day when I was enjoying our little girl being up in my belly, she's back in my pelvis now :( it was awesome though


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNllf0NG2h8&feature=youtu.be

Please excuse the hairy belly lol


----------



## mac1979

That is awesome borr, I keep on trying to get my lil guy on video, but he is shy. He will be moving and having a great old time, and as soon as I get my camera ready...he stops. Once I put the camera away he starts back up again. Private little bugger. 

I had an emotional breakdown last night in front of my husband. He is going to Vegas this weekend again (BJJ tournament and hanging out with his friends there), for some reason I was convinced that he would find a super skinny blonde with bigger boobs than me. He said he wasn't going to and that I am his beautiful wife and I told him he was just saying that because he is supposed to since he is my husband. Talk about an emotional nutcase.


----------



## setarei

Happy v day Bella! 

As for weight gain, I've still not gotten back to my pre pregnancy weight (5 more lbs to go). Doc says that it's ok since the babies are on schedule for growth. My hubbie keeps suggesting pouring pure cream down my throat and says that he'd gain so much if he had a license to eat... I just can't eat that much though no matter what I do (so I'm having as many super foods and vitamins as I can cream in).


----------



## setarei

@mac, sorry to hear the hormones are making you an "emotional nutcase". I've cried more in the last few months than the last 5 years combined; not fun!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

mac I have been there with the emotional nutcase too, it's ok!!! :) :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Happy V day Bella!:happydance: mine is tomorrow!

I always feel my baby down low or on my sides... Mostly the right side 

Mac I get those same worries sometimes when I am feeling emotional


----------



## pola17

bella21 said:


> its VDAY!!!! :ninja: :ninja:

Yeaahhh!! Happy VDAY bella!!! woohoo! :happydance:



lolpants said:


> Happy V day bella!!!
> 
> I'm in 1st double digits day!! :happydance:
> 
> :haha: Mac - say goodbye to your feet for the next 3 months :haha:
> 
> Baby was so active when I went to bed last night - stomach was jumping everywhere - and was much higher than previous kicks! :cloud9:
> 
> Lol xx

how sweet! I like how the belly moves.. feels like we're in an alien movie! :haha:



Angelmarie said:


> I wish I was getting those high kicks, Lol!I was in so much pain yesterday as she was kicking my cervix so hard. :nope: I read that low lying placentas prevent baby from going head down which makes sense as I get strong kicks very low or to my right hand side so she lies either breech or transverse. Hope that bloody placenta starts moving or my VBAC plans go out the window!!! agh
> 
> Does anybody else still have placenta issues? :shrug:

I had placenta previa marginal (dunno if that's the name in english), I had a couple of scans as follow ups, and we realized my placenta was moving up! They told me I could keep working, but not lift weight at all, no pushing furniture, and take it easy!

My boy most of the times, kicks my cervix and I feel pressure on my bladder... then a few times a day, I feel high kicks, like next to my navel, so I guess he gets upside down a few times a day? Who knows! :shrug:



mac1979 said:


> That is awesome borr, I keep on trying to get my lil guy on video, but he is shy. He will be moving and having a great old time, and as soon as I get my camera ready...he stops. Once I put the camera away he starts back up again. Private little bugger.
> 
> I had an emotional breakdown last night in front of my husband. He is going to Vegas this weekend again (BJJ tournament and hanging out with his friends there), for some reason I was convinced that he would find a super skinny blonde with bigger boobs than me. He said he wasn't going to and that I am his beautiful wife and I told him he was just saying that because he is supposed to since he is my husband. Talk about an emotional nutcase.

Sorry you got emotional!! :hugs: Don't think those things.. you're gorgeous!! :hugs:



setarei said:


> Happy v day Bella!
> 
> As for weight gain, I've still not gotten back to my pre pregnancy weight (5 more lbs to go). Doc says that it's ok since the babies are on schedule for growth. My hubbie keeps suggesting pouring pure cream down my throat and says that he'd gain so much if he had a license to eat... I just can't eat that much though no matter what I do (so I'm having as many super foods and vitamins as I can cream in).

I wish I could pour cream down my throat! :haha: om nom nom! :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Great video Borr :)

Do any of you find some days you have more discharge than other days and more watery?


----------



## mac1979

Sometimes I have watery discharge, sometimes thicker I have no clue what makes it change. 

Does anybody ever fell like the baby is vibrating inside you? Like if feels like you can feel regular movement but it vibrates at the same time.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Mac I have felt that too..the vibrating feeling. Not sure what the baby is doing when that happens


----------



## pola17

Mac and Jolley... yes to both of you! :haha:


----------



## lolpants

mac1979 said:


> That is awesome borr, I keep on trying to get my lil guy on video, but he is shy. He will be moving and having a great old time, and as soon as I get my camera ready...he stops. Once I put the camera away he starts back up again. Private little bugger.
> .

Ditto for me last night!!

My kicks have always been really low (feels like my foof!!) so last night was a shock! Hope it happens again tonight so OH can see it :)

Me and Phoebe went to hairdressers today - was her 1st haircut - heres a pic of her with a certificate and box of her hair :)


Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Aww so cute!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## mac1979

Okay ladies, we are finally going to get some good weather here and we have had a ton of rain. DH is out of town this weekend and our lawn really needs to be mowed. Do you think I would be okay doing that provided I take breaks as I have had an uneventful pregnancy so far?


----------



## pola17

ohhhhhhh, Phoebe is soooooooooo cute and adorable!!!!!!! :cloud9:


In other news, I'm irritated! This country is filled with perverts... when I got pregnant, I thought the cheap and dirty/ perverted pick up lines from strangers would be over.. now they're more perverted... now, an old man who takes care of parked cars outside of my office, is harassing me. I don't know what to do.. I already quit my job, but seems like I'll work for another week or two.. I feel like punching that fcker, or taking a bat and break the few teeth he's got left.
People have no decency at all!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Borr that is brilliant :flower:

LOLpants ahhhh so cute and she still has her curls yay :flower:

Mac personally I would not,it would be classed as quite hard work! you could verly easily pull a muscle or damage your self, you can not do any heavy lifting when pregnant ,I am sure you know that any way :flower: any local young lads in the area who could do it for you . my lawnmower is very hard work you have to push it so may be that is why I am like noooo way LOL  

Pola that is a hard one, report him!! or tell him you just recorded him and will be pressing charges if he opens his mouth again!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I will come over and kick his old ass grrrr


----------



## pola17

Lol, problem is I'm not sure if there's a law that protects you of the things men tell you in the streets. 
But "street law" allows my DH to come to pick me up, and make him an ofert he can't refuse (his fist)
Naaaaah, he's just going to pick me up si he won't give me one last nasty line for the day! :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Lol, problem is I'm not sure if there's a law that protects you of the things men tell you in the streets.
> But "street law" allows my DH to come to pick me up, and make him an ofert he can't refuse (his fist)
> Naaaaah, he's just going to pick me up si he won't give me one last nasty line for the day! :dohh:

Kick him in the nuts!!! then call every name under the sun, hop in car with DH and wave good bye!! or or or walk up behind him and stick a nice worderd piece of paper to his back making every one laugh at him :haha::haha: joking :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

mac1979 said:


> Okay ladies, we are finally going to get some good weather here and we have had a ton of rain. DH is out of town this weekend and our lawn really needs to be mowed. Do you think I would be okay doing that provided I take breaks as I have had an uneventful pregnancy so far?

I don't let being pregnant slow me down any. I was moving dresser drawers (big ikea ones) upstairs just a couple of weeks ago. I have some other rearranging to do next week to get J's big girl room ready (coffee table being stored in there to go to garbage, end tables to go into basement storage, wine rack to go to a friends house). I was the same with J. I was shoveling 2 feet of snow in my driveway at 30 weeks - just take your time and don't rush. i would doubt there is much you can do to hurt the baby.


----------



## Angelmarie

I wonder how Twinkletots is doing? We haven't heard from her in a while? :shrug:


----------



## pola17

lol, Celtic. You know what just happened? My husband called and asked if I could "scape" from the office half an hour earlier, I told him I can't, but I went out to say hi and give him a kiss... my husband caught the guy in fraganti trying to tell me another disgusting line... 

It ended up in him trying to punch him, but the guy ran like a coward! :dohh:

My husband usually doesn't look for trouble, he just asks them to back off, but the guy was so shameless and my husband caught him, so he had to defend me! :dohh:

I know I only have to work for a week or two until I stop working in this office, but I still have to face this guy every day. Don't ask me why, but later I started feeling bad for him... his face (he was afraid) and then I was wondering if I over reacted, but my husband saw this himself, so I guess I wasn't over reacting! :dohh:

I feel bad! :(


----------



## mac1979

pola17 said:


> ohhhhhhh, Phoebe is soooooooooo cute and adorable!!!!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> 
> In other news, I'm irritated! This country is filled with perverts... when I got pregnant, I thought the cheap and dirty/ perverted pick up lines from strangers would be over.. now they're more perverted... now, an old man who takes care of parked cars outside of my office, is harassing me. I don't know what to do.. I already quit my job, but seems like I'll work for another week or two.. I feel like punching that fcker, or taking a bat and break the few teeth he's got left.
> People have no decency at all!

Go ahead and punch him. You can blame it on the pregnancy hormones if he presses charges. :thumbup::haha:


----------



## pola17

lol mac, I wish I could! Unfortunately you don't know how these perverts can respond! Some can punch you back, so being pregnant and being a girl makes me a very vulnerable person! :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> lol, Celtic. You know what just happened? My husband called and asked if I could "scape" from the office half an hour earlier, I told him I can't, but I went out to say hi and give him a kiss... my husband caught the guy in fraganti trying to tell me another disgusting line...
> 
> It ended up in him trying to punch him, but the guy ran like a coward! :dohh:
> 
> My husband usually doesn't look for trouble, he just asks them to back off, but the guy was so shameless and my husband caught him, so he had to defend me! :dohh:
> 
> I know I only have to work for a week or two until I stop working in this office, but I still have to face this guy every day. Don't ask me why, but later I started feeling bad for him... his face (he was afraid) and then I was wondering if I over reacted, but my husband saw this himself, so I guess I wasn't over reacting! :dohh:
> 
> I feel bad! :(

Ah do not feel bad he deserved it!! he did not care how it made you feel to say his dirty lines to you so nope your not allowed feel bad!!! :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

Pola-what about using a baseball bat or crowbar. I was taught to never fight, but if I had to, I should fight dirty.


----------



## pola17

Lol, you know, this made me think about the things that might happen on the streets! 
I should try once baby comes, some self defense class! It might be helpful!

Lol! I wish I had a bat! :haha:


----------



## lolpants

Pola, how sweet that your OH stood up for you like that - doubt he'll mess with you again - just threaten him with your husband if he does :grr:

Mac, I guess you know what your limitations are - I'd say attempt it and see how it goes, if it gets too much then just quit while your ahead and get someone in to help?

Celtic I am so glad she still has her curls :)

Lol xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pols what a perv! Glad your Dh defended you:thumbup:

I totally just stuffed my face...I ate my cafe rio leftovers and then had an ice cream drumstick :blush:


----------



## pola17

Well, but the think is that I found out the guy was fired from his job! 
I still feel guilty! Why???? :( I should be glad the guy has learned his lesson. Ohhhh, the hormones! :(


----------



## pola17

Lol Jolley... Just had some froyo!!! But added chocolate sauce and chocolate chips! :rofl:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola that is not your fault, he brought that on himself and I am sure he may gave been doing the same to other's as well, do not feel bad:hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I had the worst night ever. I stuffed my face all day, for some reason I had an appetite and I usually don't, then I went out to dinner with some friends for one of their birthdays and came home late at 12.
Tried to sleep but my huge full belly kept bothering me so I grabbed the pregnancy pillow witch only made things worse, woke up 2 hours later with the worst neck pain ever, couldn't go back to sleep until 4am when I caved and took a paracetamol for the pain, I was so frustrated and tired I started crying, poor DH. Then I had to wake up at 6 for class and now I am so exhausted I don't know how I am going to make it through my day. I feel bad,
How am I going to take care of a newborn if I can't even handle myself??? :cry: :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> I had the worst night ever. I stuffed my face all day, for some reason I had an appetite and I usually don't, then I went out to dinner with some friends for one of their birthdays and came home late at 12.
> Tried to sleep but my huge full belly kept bothering me so I grabbed the pregnancy pillow witch only made things worse, woke up 2 hours later with the worst neck pain ever, couldn't go back to sleep until 4am when I caved and took a paracetamol for the pain, I was so frustrated and tired I started crying, poor DH. Then I had to wake up at 6 for class and now I am so exhausted I don't know how I am going to make it through my day. I feel bad,
> How am I going to take care of a newborn if I can't even handle myself??? :cry: :(

Borr do not worry, when baby is here, you wont be pregnant, hormonal, uncomfortable, you will be on cloud9:cloud9: but very tired and off work so if you have a bad nights sleep next morning when baby goes back down for a nap so should you :hugs: hope you make it through the day ok and get an early night with much better sleep :hugs:


Well I have huge hobbit feet all puffy and swollen I am worn out!!! :wacko: going to try and sit down with my feet up to see if that helps


----------



## readynwilling

yep you run on all sorts of adrenelin. You will be just fine Borr :hugs: try to get some rest today!!

I *think* we may FINALLY have a name... im sure it could change but we close to agreeing on Tyler David! The alternative is Tyler Terrance. Tyler is DH's middle name. and David is my grandfather that passed a couple years ago. FX this is it!


----------



## mac1979

Borr, I have had those nights and they are not fun. Hope you feel better soon.

Celtic, sorry but I laughed at hobbit feet. I have been complaining about cankles and sausage fingers.

Ready, I like the name Tyler David, it is cute, and a grown up name as well.

Kinda sad today. DH is leaving for Vegas this evening and I won't seehhim again until late Monday.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ready very cute I like the name Tyler:thumbup:

Mac the glamorous side to pregnancy, not!!!:haha: oh hope you will be keeping busy so time passes quickly for you till he comes home :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks ladies! I am feeling better now. I am happy because I though my changing pad covers wouldn't fit my changing pad and had to spend $44 on a new changing pad but today I figured out they actually do fit!! So I saved us $44 lol 

Also I was trying to you tube teach myself how to swaddle, does this teddy look comfy?? :blush:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

ready I love that name!!

Mac that sucks, I hate it when my DH is away :(


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Pola you shouldn't feel bad. Glad your DH stood up for you :hugs:


----------



## setarei

@borr, the teddy looks plenty comfy to me.


----------



## mac1979

Borr-Teddy look super comfy, I plan on using my old Cabbage Patch Kids to teach DH how to diaper and swaddle. He has never ever had to change a diaper before. He looked at the cloth ones I bought and he looked confused. It was so cute. :awww:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Borr sorry you had a bad night...I have those too

Ready love the name :)

Celtic sorry about the swollen feet!

Mac it's not fun when Dh leaves...I was miserable when mine had to leave for a week! Hang in there :)

V day for me today!:dance:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Do you ladies wear perfume while being pregnant? I ran out so I'm looking gor a new one but I'm not sure if its safe to wear during pregnancy?


----------



## onebumpplease

Loving all the V days! Congratulations.


----------



## pola17

Lily, what a horrible night! Don't cry! You'll kick asses as a mom! :hugs:

Mac, :hugs: we can give you some company while your hubby is out!

Ready, I'm loving the name! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

Jolley, I'm still using my old perfumes! I didn't know there would be safe perfume during pregnancy!!! Whoopsie! :wacko:


----------



## mac1979

I've been using Clinique Happy, I think the only reason some would say not to is because of an amazing sense of smell pregnant women are supposed to have. It never kicked in for me.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola I'm sure it's safe it just popped into my head wondering if it was safe. I've been using perfume too but just ran out. I found one that smells sooo good. It's called Escada Cherry in the air


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Jolley Happy V-day!!!!! :wohoo:


I cannot believe what just happened to me. My cat has been drooling all morning so I took her to the vet. Thankfully it just seems like she is congested and got some medicine and the vet said it could be allergies so we are just going to do a follow up to see if she's better tomorrow. 

I was leaving the vet and graving a cab when this lady comes and pushes me out of the way saying she was first. I tell her I have priority since I am pregnant (In Ecuador we have a law that gives priority parking, lines, seating, and cabs to pregnant women by law) and she says I don't care and she pushes me. I start yelling at her, my kitty starts screaming like crazy and she just doesn't give a damn. 

Thankfully I didn't fall over she pushed me hard :cry: what an awful day it has been. :(


----------



## pola17

Lily,

MASSIVE hugs!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry she was rude to you! :( people have no manners! 

There, a cheer up flower! :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jolley yep safe to use perfuem I still do, you do have to be careful only because of with hormonal changes our skin beomes more sensitive so you can have an allergic reaction, I have had that happen once of twice :flower: Happy V day mine as well this week :flower:


Borr no way how rude, hope your ok :hugs: hope your cat is ok as well, treat your self tonight you so deserve it!! oooh meant to say that teddy looked really snug :thumbup:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Mac I love Clinique happy. I didn't use perfume in the 1st tri cause it made me nauseous

Borr I can't believe that lady did that to you! What a beast!

Celtic luckily I haven't had an allergic reaction..that wouldn't be good! Happy V day to you too :)


----------



## onebumpplease

Borr that's shocking behaviour, even if u weren't pregnant I wouldn't expect some to behave like that, being pregnant makes her behaviour ten times worse :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

Borr-I recommend going to bed early it sounds like you have had a rough day. You are hereby entitled (by me) to eat all the chocolate and sweet stuff you want to. Twix bars usually help me out :flower:

Just dropped DH off at the airport. :cry:


----------



## pola17

Mac, 

:hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

:hugs: to all with rough days. I'm currently stuck at the bar and I'm spotting again. :( This is just overdoing it for me.


----------



## bella21

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Borr sorry you had a bad night...I have those too
> 
> Ready love the name :)
> 
> Celtic sorry about the swollen feet!
> 
> Mac it's not fun when Dh leaves...I was miserable when mine had to leave for a week! Hang in there :)
> 
> V day for me today!:dance:

happy VDAY!!!!!



mac1979 said:


> I've been using Clinique Happy, I think the only reason some would say not to is because of an amazing sense of smell pregnant women are supposed to have. It never kicked in for me.

it never kicked in for me either! still waiting to have this crazy sense of smell everybody keeps telling me about!



JenzyKY said:


> :hugs: to all with rough days. I'm currently stuck at the bar and I'm spotting again. :( This is just overdoing it for me.

I'm sorry your spotting again :( :hugs: hope you can get home soon and get some rest!!



As for me I've had a pretty rough day. Found out my nana has uterine cancer :cry: she needs a hysterectomy but they also need to see if the cancer spread anywhere else :( she's been bleeding 'down there' for quite some time and was too stubborn to go get it checked out...im worried she waited to long :nope:


on a different note i think we also have a name! we were originally going to name him Chase Scott...but yesterday the name Nolan popped into my head out of nowhere ... OH likes it better than chase too! what do you ladies think?


----------



## Dragonfly

double digit days left 99! seems close now.


----------



## mac1979

DF-double digits are frightening and exciting at the same time. 

So, just to let you know whenever my husband leaves for a few days, my little 100 lbs. puppy becomes the ultimate guard dog. As in he barks at every single sound that he may or may not actually hear. He never does that when DH is here, only when I am alone overnight. So suffice it to say I did not get much sleep last night.


----------



## pola17

Jenzy :hugs: hope your spotting goes away soon! How scary! :(

Bella, sorry about your nana! And I love the name Nolan!!!


----------



## pola17

Lol Mac, how sweet! I love dogs! He's just protecting you! :cloud9:

I want a dog!!! :brat:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bella sorry about your nana :( hope she gets better soon. :hugs:I love that name :)

Jenzy hope your spotting stops:hugs:

Mac my dogs are the same when Dh is g


----------



## JolleyGirl86

*gone


----------



## mac1979

Just ordered my travel system, the Chicco Cortina Keyfit 30, I found a website with a 25% coupon code saving me almost $90 on it. So happy to get another major item out of the way. :happydance:


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay Mac! I want that car seat.


----------



## mac1979

Jenzy -https://www.albeebaby.com/ CTS25 is the coupon code for the travel systems...they also have a coupon code 15OFF for 15% off anything regular priced. I'm a sucker for a bargain.


----------



## Angelmarie

Yay for getting your travel system, Mac! which colour way did you go for?

Ive been shopping too. Saw this and couldn't resist it!

https://www.johnlewis.com/silver-cross-rosie-rag-doll/p231478509

I'm 26 weeks today. Three weeks from when my first son was born. I was really nervous around this time when I was pregnant with Caelan and I'm starting to get nervous again! Eeps!


----------



## mac1979

I just got black and gray. Combining me and a baby something is going to be spilled eventually and that will be the best way to clean it. I also eventually want to go for #2 so it is fairly gender neutral.


----------



## pola17

Remember girls I told you about the problems I had with some friends of ours who are husband and wife?

Well, we're still at the BBQ. Mood is good and things went well... Unfortunately they have a guest who's in her late 60's who had been talking for hours about how her son is super smart and was the best baby, and why my baby will be a spoiled little brat. 

In 5 hours, she has been whining on how small my bump is, and that my baby must be sick and will have intelectual problems. Then she started whining about the zone where we live, everything I tell she's been criticizing... But when my husband sat down to eat, he kept teasing her and ever since, she stopped criticizing us! :rofl:

I just find the whole situation funny... That woman must be so bitter if she thinks it's cool to denigrate everything about a much younger person she just met! :winkwink:


----------



## JenzyKY

Is it normal for the movement to slow down? I still feel him but it used to be more often.


----------



## pola17

Jenzy, I do think it's normal... There are days when I feel my boy once or twice a day! So I guess it's a possibility! :thumbup:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola what Is it with people being rude to you? They must be jealous or something. That's good that she finally stopped criticizing you :thumbup:

Jenzy some days I only feel my little girl a couple times too. I heard that they're prob going through a growth spurt when they slow down.

What do you ladies think about the Tdap shot while pregnant?


----------



## twinkletots

Angelmarie said:


> I wonder how Twinkletots is doing? We haven't heard from her in a while? :shrug:

Thanks for thinking of me angelmarie :flower: How are you?

I am still around just not really posting much. Not sure why but just been feeling really crappy this pregnancy and didn't want to inflict all my negativity on you ladies.

Don't worry though, still been stalking the thread so up to date with all the antics! some good :thumbup: and some not so good :growlmad:

Hang in there everyone and hopefully I will perk up soon


----------



## pola17

Lol, Jolley! 
Our friends were actually pretty nice, but in my country, elderly women think our generation is rotten and like to criticize all! :haha:

When we left (I'm home now) we were told by our friends that she recently lost her husband, and that ever since, she likes to talk about all in her life being the best and then starts bashing other people. I assumed it makes her feel better. 

I did realize she was talking all day she was so high class, her son was super smart, her husband had a lot of money, how she travelled around the world... Our friend told us most of the stuff she told us were lies... So now I kinda feel bad. 

As I don't think I'll see this woman in my life, I'm glad things with our friends were back to normal. 

Because the woman attacked me all day, but I didn't attack her back, DH got me a chocolate cheesecake! I can be a good girl every now and then! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Hey twinkle! Good to see you around! :hi:


----------



## onebumpplease

Jenzy it can be normal, but if you ate concerned go get checked, its easy for them to do and you will feel better. I know the spotting can be stressful so don't want you adding to that stress when the docs/mw/obs can put your mind at ease :thumbup: I also notice days of lesser movement!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi lovely ladies!! :winkwink: I hope that everyone is doing well and enjoying their weekend so far. :flower:

Well this is the latest and greatest that is going on with me. :dohh: I was diagnosed with a short cervix at 20 weeks pregnant. I was put on vaginal progesterone to try to preserve what was left of my cervix. My cervix was measuring at 11 mm when it should have been 33 mm at minimum, so very short. I am at a really high risk for pre term labor. This last week I went in to measure my cervix and for a level 2 ultrasound, and my cervix was down to just about nothing, they couldn't even measure it on the ultrasound machine. Luckily both babies are healthy although my baby boy weighs less then my girl does, but hopefully it won't be a problem, but the DR does want to increase the number of ultrasounds I have and watch the twin's growth closer now. I had been having a lot of cramping the night before my appointment so the DR sent me to the hospital to monitor me for contractions and for a manual cervix check. Luckily I wasn't having contractions but they felt I was dehydrated so they hooked me up to a bag of IV fluids and it calmed my irritable cervix down. My cervix isn't dilated yet but the DR could fit her fingertip into my cervix although she couldn't push it through. I got sent home and I have been on restricted activities and I have been taking it really easy lately. At 24 weeks I got two steroid injections to help babies lungs and organs grow faster in case they arrive early. I am really scared that the babies won't stay in the oven to cook long enough and i am very uncomfortable physically right now. If I can make it to 27 weeks or further then the twins survival rates would be really good at 90%, so this is my first goal that I would like to meet and it doesn't seem that far off right now. Although the twins would be in the NICU for a long time. This last part of my pregnancy is kicking my butt. :wacko: Please keep the twins and I in your thoughts and prayers. 

Here is my latest ultrasound pics.....

my baby boy AKA baby B....

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/23WEEKS5DAYS_3-Copy_zps50b177f4.jpg

My baby girl AKA baby A.... she was on her back at an angle so it was hard for the ultrasound tech to get a good pic of her, but 'i think she has DH's nose. :haha:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/23WEEKS5DAYS_6-Copy_zpscbbf808e.jpg


----------



## pola17

Wannabepreggo... :hugs: how scary!
I'll pray for all of you each day! And I'm sending you right now good vibes, so your LOs stay in the oven enough to make their arrival in perfect timing!

It will be alright! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

JenzyKY said:


> Is it normal for the movement to slow down? I still feel him but it used to be more often.

I also noticed the movement of my twins slow down the last several days. It made me nervous also. I think the babies still have a lot of room in there though so if the baby shifts it's position then you may not feel the movements as much. Thankfully I have a fetal Doppler and I have been checking the baby's heart beats often for reassurance. The Doppler is a wonderful investment if you don't already have one. I have a Sonoline B and I love it. :haha: If you are worried I would suggest calling your DR and they can bring you in for an ultrasound to give you some piece of mind. Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola that is pretty sad about that lady. Glad you got your cheesecake...yum I want some now:haha:

Wannabeprego lots of prayers sent your way that your adorable little babies will stay in there at least for a few more weeks :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

Jenzy, yesterday I spent a lot of time crying because I haven't felt her.. Today she is very active and strong.


----------



## bella21

wannabe- keeping you and your twins in my thoughts and prayers :hugs: 

hi twinkletots :hi: 

pola glad everythings okay with your friends now!!

anybody else still working 40+ hours a week? i feel like I'm starting to overdue it a bit and may cut down a day just wanted to see where you ladies were at with working


----------



## Barhanita

Bella, I am working a lot. And I feel exhausted all the time... I have to work hard till June 7th, and after that can work part time or 3/4 of time. I honestly don't know how to survive this coming May.


----------



## JenzyKY

Thought I was going to get trampled at the bar I was in for this stupid bachelorette party. It was scary with people pushing all over me and my belly. Cried the whole way out of there. :(

Wannabe, hope those cuties stay in a long time! If not, every day is a plus.

I feel my baby the most when I lay down to sleep now. I used to feel him a ton all day.


----------



## Barhanita

Wannabe, I am keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lolpants

Jenzy I have had a couple of stressful days where I've not been feeling movement :( Must be a slow down time?

Wannabe - this happened with my friend a couple of yrs ago, she ended up being in hospital for about 2 months having regular steroid injections and they managed to keep baby in till 37 weeks.. sorry to hear you are going through this though and I hope they hang on as long as possible!!

:hugs: twinkle - I went through a phase of that - hope you feel ready to chat with us again asap 

Pola do you have 'TARGET' stamped on your forehead?? Seems like everyone picks on you!? Time to start biting back - at least you can say was pregnancy hormones ;)

Anyone else having nasal problems? My one nostril seems to be constantly blocked??

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bella sorry about your nana :nope:.. I hope she gets well soon :hugs:

Twinkle :hi: I am sorry you are having a rough time, I hope you feel better soon :flower:

Wannabe I will keep your twins in my prayers! How scary! :hugs: I hope they stay in for a while longer :thumbup: Those pics are adorable :cloud9:


Jenzy sorry about the spotting. Working hard must be exhausting. I can't handle myself anymore and I don't do much. Sorry you had a bad time at the bachelorette party, I had to go to a club a few months back and also had an awful time and kept thinking the music was too loud and wanted to get out of there!!! I feel my baby everyday but some days I just feel her shift around and not be active really, I just think she rolls over and that's what I feel, it's unusual the day she's going crazy so I take her quiet days as normal


----------



## pola17

Baharnita... Don't cry!!!! :hugs:

Jenzy, I forgot about the bachelorette party! At least did you have fun?

Bella, I work part time, yet, I do return home feeling exhausted. I had to quit my job to concentrate on baby's nursery and preparing myself to deliver a baby! My bosses are going to tell me tomorrow who they're hiring, I'll teach this new girl everything, and I'm freeeee!!!

Lol, lolpants! It may seem a lot of people pick on me. Just our friend and my boss' wife. Oh and an ex gf of my husband... Besides that, people have been cool... I've told here many situations with the same person... It sounds like there's more people involved, but nope :haha: I just decided for the sake of the friendship to ignore some comments. After what Baharnita told me, I can realize our friend has only good intentions, so I remind myself that. 
My husband did tell me yesterday after the BBQ that he heard her comments on this and that, but he's sure when she gets pregnant, that only then she will understand me! For example. She said that if a baby cries, it means the baby has an egocentrical mother who ignores her baby. Then she said that when she'll visit me, if my baby cries, it means I'm not a good mother. I kept hush, my husband told her something in Russian, then she apologized and changed the topic... But she wasn't angry. She told me this with good intentions. I could tell on her face. 

As for the old lady, she was an exception. From what I was told last night, she lost suddenly her husband (who was Russian. She's Ecuadorean) and she didn't take it well (of course she didn't take it well! Totally understandable). So she's coping by hanging out with our friends who remind her of her late husband. But ever since he died, she's been talking like this to people... I guess she copes this way. I never replied her back because I knew something was going on. I did joke a few times whenever she'd make negative remarks on how I carry my pregnancy, that Ill deliver an alien and then proceed to make alien like noises. (whoopsie). 
In Ecuador everyone likes to compare their experiences with yours. I live in a society that lives on gossip, and criticizing everyone. All women here tell they're virgins while they want to steal your husband, and like to sound like their life is better than yours... Yes, Latin people are warm and fun, but these are some of our defects. 
This is the country of envy, so it will be common for me to rant to you about it! :haha: it's not like people decided to pick on me! :haha:


----------



## Sooz

I actually sent my hired fetal doppler back yesterday, as with my daughter, I don't like to rely on it in third trimester as kick counting is so much more important. I'm hoping that unlike with her I don't end up in for monitoring next week due to reduced movement though! If you're worried call your MW or Dr ad they will probably have you in for monitoring ad a well being scan. They were really good with me last time and never made me feel like I was being silly or difficult. 

I'm only working 20 hours a week now and finding it OK apart from the last hour of my Friday night shift when my leg and hips are killing me because I've not sat down. I actually dropped Friday nights in my last pregnancy but I was doing 40+ hours then.

Wanabe I hope the twins stay tucked up safely for a good while longer and Jenzy I hope the spotting stops again as it must be so worrying to keep seeing blood all the time.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the well wishes and for keeping the twins & I in your thoughts and prayers girls. I really appreciate!! You girls are all so sweet!!! :hugs::flower:


https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm34/DSev101/Shouts/Thank-Yous/thankyou-1.gif


Well it seems my days are no longer quiet and I had an early morning scare today and went into the hospital to be checked out.... the full details are in my journal... :wacko: Lordy never a dull moment these days.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...tc-pg-111-results-hosp-visit-04-28-a-111.html


----------



## JenzyKY

Scary! But happy all is well!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Wannabepreggo, what a stressful time :hugs: hoping those wee babies are too comfy to leave!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Wannabe glad all is well!:thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

wannabeprego said:


> Thanks for the well wishes and for keeping the twins & I in your thoughts and prayers girls. I really appreciate!! You girls are all so sweet!!! :hugs::flower:
> 
> 
> https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm34/DSev101/Shouts/Thank-Yous/thankyou-1.gif
> 
> 
> Well it seems my days are no longer quiet and I had an early morning scare today and went into the hospital to be checked out.... the full details are in my journal... :wacko: Lordy never a dull moment these days.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...tc-pg-111-results-hosp-visit-04-28-a-111.html

oh wow scary morning for you, so glad all is ok :hugs: I would stay off your feet as much as you can, get all the weight off that cervix :hugs: 

Angel hope this baby stays put and the next few weeks pass by nicely for you :hugs:

Bar :hugs: glad she is moving around lots now 

lolpants yep me!! so annoying :wacko:

Jenzy oh sorry bout the spotting :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

wannabe glad all went well!


----------



## readynwilling

huge :hug: wannabe!!

I am on vacation this week :wohoo: I have been doing a lot of spring cleaning. I have quite a list for next week. Then I work for 5 weeks, then another week holiday, then work 4 weeks, then 2 weeks vacation then 1 YEAR mat leave :yipee:


----------



## Angelmarie

Totally off topic but just wanted to share this video. It is starring my eldest. My partner makes video and he has just completed this official music video for an upcoming record release. 

My boys are so talented! :cloud9:

Hope you don't mind me sharing :flower:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WHfe7AZZgSM


----------



## Angelmarie

Wannabe - so pleased everything went well at the appointment. I hope things keep going well for you and that those little ones stay snug for some time to come. :hugs:

Good to see you back, Twinkletots! I hope you are feeling better soon. :hugs: we are all here if you need us! 

Happy vacation, Ready! it sucks that our holidays are taken up with things such as cleaning! :dohh: hope you manage to get some feet up time :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Angel that is so cool! love the bit with the fruit shoots on ice :haha:

Have a great vacation Ready :thumbup:

:hugs: Pola, I didn't mean that everyone is mean, you just seem to have some people who like to say the wrong things I guess?

We're all so close to third tri now, and all our lil beans are still giving us worry! It is crazy how they can be so active one day and really still the next - swear its just to keep us on our toes!! 

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

I hoarded all my vacation so I will have actually taken 5 weeks (2 from last year) between January and August LOL. The first week was spent on a cruise ship - so I can't complain too much about the next week being spent cleaning and sorting and organizing the house. It might be mild nesting LOL I never had ANY urge to clean or sort anything when I was pregnant with J... so this house has just been accumulating stuff for 5 years (when we bought it). 

My husband had an AWESOME job opportunity come up. It doesn't pay more then he makes now, but it gets him off the shop floor and into the office and doing some project management. And he'll be working from HOME! And he'll be HAPPY (cause he has been miserable at work for a few years now). Only real snag is they pay monthy... so I don't think we are gonna see any $$ till June 1st. We are accustomed to seeing money come in weekly. We don't really have much savings, but have access to funds. He'll get paid out his vacation pay (3 weeks) and 1 weeks wages on Tuesday (so that's the 4 weeks we need) but because its coming at once we are gonna get dinged HUGE on taxes I think. So my spending is on a freeze for a month or so.


----------



## pola17

Angel, it's actually awesome you share!

Wannabe, how scary! Just read the whole thing, but thank God all is good!!! :hugs: :flower:

Ready, awesome! I want vacations as well! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Lol, lolpants, I do think I'm around people who tell things the wrong way! :dohh: I guess they have good intentions? :shrug: at least our friend does!

At moments I think maybe I tell too much about the good things in my life to people who know me in person, and they may take this like I'm bragging! 

But I'm more relieved now, things look better and brighter! :thumbup:

But after all, I've got you! :hugs: I can rant, and you understand me! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Totally off topic but just wanted to share this video. It is starring my eldest. My partner makes video and he has just completed this official music video for an upcoming record release.
> 
> My boys are so talented! :cloud9:
> 
> Hope you don't mind me sharing :flower:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WHfe7AZZgSM

That was brilliant love it :flower: your boys are supper talented :happydance:

How is every one today!!!
I had really bad swelling in my legs yesterday evening my skin was so tight and went all red!! I wanted a bath so bad but had put the plug up safe to stop DD giving herself a bath and the baby well he is still the baby for now LOL scared he would fall over in it!! but put it up safe so safe I cannot remember :dohh: so shower and feet up and some cream and felt better after an hour , I went mad cooking yesterday made such a yummy dinner but was standing for hours so that did it!:dohh:

a friend of mine just had her baby about 2 weeks ago now but she just posted pictures of an amateur newborn photography they are fab!! So I spent all weekend researching and I am so going 
Learn as much as I can and do one of my own!! so now I will just have to have fun making props!! Working on a cocoon :happydance:

I have my hospital appointment tomorrow as well wish I was getting a scan love to see how my baby is doing in there.


----------



## lolpants

Aww Celtic I love the sleeping newborn pics people have done - wish I'd done it with Phoebe! Glad your legs are better after a nice shower/relax.. I love a nice bath too, but I like them scolding hot - and its not good for the baby :(

Ready sometimes its great to have time off and just use it to get chores done - I spent my last sat off sorting Phoebes old clothes and selling some on ebay (made £50 too!) :) And thats great news about your OH :thumbup: One tight month will be worth it if he gets to be happier and home more :)

I'm actually feeling pretty good today - nose feels clear so I can breathe for 1st time in ages!! 

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I cant stop peeing and my baby is jumping on my bladder.


----------



## pola17

ohhh Celtic! Sorry to hear about your legs... sounds painful! :(

Learning how to do your own new born photo shoot is such a great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> ohhh Celtic! Sorry to hear about your legs... sounds painful! :(
> 
> Learning how to do your own new born photo shoot is such a great idea! :thumbup:

Thanks Pola, they are much better today :flower: I am trying to drink more water to flush it out not working though!! :dohh::haha: wish I would pee more :haha:

I know I have a good camera just need to learn to use it better and photoshop but my DH is good at all of that and is a computer Tech so between us we can do it :flower:

LOLPants I got them done on my first and we got some done when I had my DD with all the kids so want to do some with new baby and all of my others as well can not wait :) so worth it. 


I have my first prop finished a baby cocoon here is a picture with my DD little newborn baby doll in it.
 



Attached Files:







2013-04-29 16.20.24.png
File size: 266.8 KB
Views: 5









2013-04-29 16.21.46.png
File size: 180 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bella21

lol dragonfly me too! and he likes to kick me in my cervix a lot...sometimes i swear a leg is gonna pop out of my vagina :haha:

celtic hope your swelling gets better!!! put your feet up for a bit :thumbup:

Had my 24 weeks appointment today! babys heartbeat was in the 140s and uterus was measuring on track at 25cm :) :) in 4 weeks is the 28w bloodwork and glucose test :dohh: fun fun!! 

kind of pissed my 2 days off its raining btw!! all weekend at work it was so beautiful...go figure!

hope you ladies are doing wonderful!!


----------



## Scottish

Hi ladies!

I haven't posted here for a while! I've been readin up but been so busy pottering about not had time to post! 

Wannabe am so glad everything turned out good and let's hope baby's stay put for much longer :hugs: 

Great video angel I bet u are very proud! 

I can't believe how far along we are getting its very exciting! 


Xxxx


----------



## pola17

Ready! Missed your post about your DH's new job position! Congrats! :happydance:

Celtic... that cocoon looks AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I'm obsessed! :haha:

My bosses have hired my replacement... so I officially work until tomorrow! Woohoo! On wednesday we have a holiday here, on thrusday, next monday, and next wednesday, I'll come from 9am to 1pm to teach the new girl everything!

I'm so excited with all the time I'll have to focus on my pregnancy and nursery and all the things I have to do! :thumbup:

We need to celebrate! Shall we drink an imaginary champagne? :haha: *pops bottle*


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola do you want one I will make one and send it to you :flower: loads of idea's on pintrest and youtube :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> Pola do you want one I will make one and send it to you :flower: loads of idea's on pintrest and youtube :thumbup:

We can actually do some sort of cultural exchange... you send me one, and I send you an Ecuadorean handcraft! :happydance: How awesome!! :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Pola do you want one I will make one and send it to you :flower: loads of idea's on pintrest and youtube :thumbup:
> 
> We can actually do some sort of cultural exchange... you send me one, and I send you an Ecuadorean handcraft! :happydance: How awesome!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Deal :) :happydance:


----------



## mac1979

Wannabe-I hope the babies stay put for a while longer. Maybe if you promise a pony for each of them if they stay in they will wait to make their debut. 

Angel-super awesome you son was able to be in the video...to cute.

DF-I think my son thinks my bladder is a waterbed. He loves to cozy up on there. 

Celtic-I really need to learn to crochet. My MIL got me hooks and gave me some practice yarn for Christmas. I just need to use them.

And...holy crap I am officially in my third trimester today. I keep waking up in the morning expecting to see my belly gone and this whole journey has just been a dream and I'm not really pregnant. I have wanted this for so long. I also get to pick up DH tonight :happydance: his plane doesn't come in until midnight...who wants to stay up late with me???:haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> Wannabe-I hope the babies stay put for a while longer. Maybe if you promise a pony for each of them if they stay in they will wait to make their debut.
> 
> Angel-super awesome you son was able to be in the video...to cute.
> 
> DF-I think my son thinks my bladder is a waterbed. He loves to cozy up on there.
> 
> Celtic-I really need to learn to crochet. My MIL got me hooks and gave me some practice yarn for Christmas. I just need to use them.
> 
> And...holy crap I am officially in my third trimester today. I keep waking up in the morning expecting to see my belly gone and this whole journey has just been a dream and I'm not really pregnant. I have wanted this for so long. I also get to pick up DH tonight :happydance: his plane doesn't come in until midnight...who wants to stay up late with me???:haha:


No better time like tonight to get them out and have a go :happydance: start with a simple youtube video and do a dishcloth or something once you get making a chain and then each st you will be flying :thumbup: oh and wont be able to stop!! I can share loads of patterns with you as well :flower:

yay and 3rd tri and your DH getting home tonight


----------



## pola17

woohoo Mac!!!!!!! You're in third tri!! Tell us how things look from there! :haha:

Celtic, lemme know what info you'll need.. I can send you a PM with my address, and you can send me yours! :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

for a laugh I will count how much I pee in a day. I try to but I pee so much I forget where I am at with counting. I am feel so much more movement now and the kids can feel it to so its nice for them. Though my oldest now things bellies are called babies and that he has one in him.


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> woohoo Mac!!!!!!! You're in third tri!! Tell us how things look from there! :haha:
> 
> Celtic, lemme know what info you'll need.. I can send you a PM with my address, and you can send me yours! :happydance:

yep do that :) any preference to colour :thumbup:


----------



## mac1979

For those who have been pregnant before. When you do kick counting does that mean 10 every couple hours or 10 movements in a single 2 hour period anytime in the day? I rarely feel my baby move when I am up and moving about.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> For those who have been pregnant before. When you do kick counting does that mean 10 every couple hours or 10 movements in a single 2 hour period anytime in the day? I rarely feel my baby move when I am up and moving about.

I think, you start kick counting from after 30 weeks at some point, they get you to kick count and you had to have 10 before a certain time 6pm is in my head but not sure if that is right! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

Celtic,

I'm sending you a PM in a few moments! How exciting! I've done this before with an internet friend from Estonia back in 2003, and she sent me a jew's harp!! :happydance:


----------



## bella21

mac how exciting 3rd tri already holy crap!! and ill stay up late with you! I'm up till 2/3am anyways lol


----------



## mac1979

So...I just read I should take in roughly 450 extra calories during the third trimester. Can that all be in donuts and macaroni and cheese?


----------



## bella21

omg i got a 25 pack of munchkins this morning from dd...theyre almost gone :blush:


----------



## mac1979

We don't have a Dunkin Donuts here. It is always a treat of sorts for me when DH and I travel. But I do have a Krispy Kreme and a Winchells Donuts about a mile from my house.


----------



## pola17

Please, don't talk about dessert! :rofl:

I had 2 of these https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hanuta.jpg and a mini nutella https://montanaeats.blogspot.com/2009/08/airport-find-mini-nutella.html at snack time (10:30am), then had lunch, and it was included a little piece of chocolate cake! :dohh:

lol


----------



## mac1979

Oooohhhh, I love Nutella. If I buy it, it doesn't last long.


----------



## pola17

lol Mac, I used to prepare cupcakes for events... but they always requested nutella cupcakes.. I'd buy the big jar, and I would eat the left overs! :rofl:

I just can't resist nutella! :blush:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Celtic I LOVE your baby cocoon!! How adorable! I have never seen anything like that before!! 



bella21 said:


> lol dragonfly me too! and he likes to kick me in my cervix a lot...sometimes i swear a leg is gonna pop out of my vagina :haha:
> 
> celtic hope your swelling gets better!!! put your feet up for a bit :thumbup:
> 
> Had my 24 weeks appointment today! babys heartbeat was in the 140s and uterus was measuring on track at 25cm :) :) in 4 weeks is the 28w bloodwork and glucose test :dohh: fun fun!!
> 
> kind of pissed my 2 days off its raining btw!! all weekend at work it was so beautiful...go figure!
> 
> hope you ladies are doing wonderful!!

Glad to hear all went well with your appointment!! :happydance:



pola17 said:


> Ready! Missed your post about your DH's new job position! Congrats! :happydance:
> 
> Celtic... that cocoon looks AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I'm obsessed! :haha:
> 
> My bosses have hired my replacement... so I officially work until tomorrow! Woohoo! On wednesday we have a holiday here, on thrusday, next monday, and next wednesday, I'll come from 9am to 1pm to teach the new girl everything!
> 
> I'm so excited with all the time I'll have to focus on my pregnancy and nursery and all the things I have to do! :thumbup:
> 
> We need to celebrate! Shall we drink an imaginary champagne? :haha: *pops bottle*

Yay Pola!! You are almost free!! :happydance:



mac1979 said:


> Wannabe-I hope the babies stay put for a while longer. Maybe if you promise a pony for each of them if they stay in they will wait to make their debut.
> 
> Angel-super awesome you son was able to be in the video...to cute.
> 
> DF-I think my son thinks my bladder is a waterbed. He loves to cozy up on there.
> 
> Celtic-I really need to learn to crochet. My MIL got me hooks and gave me some practice yarn for Christmas. I just need to use them.
> 
> And...holy crap I am officially in my third trimester today. I keep waking up in the morning expecting to see my belly gone and this whole journey has just been a dream and I'm not really pregnant. I have wanted this for so long. I also get to pick up DH tonight :happydance: his plane doesn't come in until midnight...who wants to stay up late with me???:haha:

Mac wow!! third tri!! I have 4 more days to go! I also can't believe it sometimes :dohh:



Dragonfly said:


> for a laugh I will count how much I pee in a day. I try to but I pee so much I forget where I am at with counting. I am feel so much more movement now and the kids can feel it to so its nice for them. Though my oldest now things bellies are called babies and that he has one in him.

That's so adorable of him! :cloud9:



pola17 said:


> lol Mac, I used to prepare cupcakes for events... but they always requested nutella cupcakes.. I'd buy the big jar, and I would eat the left overs! :rofl:
> 
> I just can't resist nutella! :blush:

I could use something sweet today :wacko:


----------



## pola17

Lily! Go and get yourself a treat! *hands chocolate* :happydance:


----------



## Angelmarie

I can't stop eating chocolate!!! I am terrible. I'm so bad it's embarassing. I'm talking several bars a day :blush: I can't stop! it's a wonder I'm not huge!!! I really wish I could stop but I have zero willpower. I am currently munching my way through One of Caelans Easter eggs! :blush: 

:help:


----------



## pola17

Angelmarie said:


> I can't stop eating chocolate!!! I am terrible. I'm so bad it's embarassing. I'm talking several bars a day :blush: I can't stop! it's a wonder I'm not huge!!! I really wish I could stop but I have zero willpower. I am currently munching my way through One of Caelans Easter eggs! :blush:
> 
> :help:

We're on the same boat! To make things worse, pre pregnancy DH would come and tell me "you're eating way too much chocolate!", now that I'm pregnant, whenever I whine about eating too much chocolate he tells me "noooo, treat yourself, you can lose the weight later!!" and I'm like NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! He's got to encourage me! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

hmmm love chocolate can not eat so much for now :haha: I am not craving it though :winkwink: 

Borr thank you :flower: here some pictures with babies in them https://www.craftsy.com/pattern/crocheting/other/newborn-nest--bowl---photo-prop---easy/3005


----------



## lolpants

Thats ace Celtic! You're very talented!!

Congrats on being 1st in 3rd Mac!! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## setarei

I'm so annoyed now. We had our 3D ultrasound session this weekend and baby B decided to face away from the wand the whole time and covered A's face for most of the time too which means we got a bunch of video of the backs of their faces and moving limbs (I drank a ton of orange juice before hand so they were very active but refusing to change positions). The tech was nice and tried for one hour to get us some better shots (we only paid for 30 minutes) but nothing would get B to stop being so difficult :dohh:! We got a good deal on the scan but still too much to try again so we won't have any cute 3D videos of them in the womb :cry:.

On a related but better note, my sister noticed that the graco snugride 22 was on sale for 75% off at a store so we bought 2 of those (even though we didn't want to buy that kind, you can refuse a car seat for $34?) and the car seat we actually wanted was on a 50% off sale (convertible so we can use it after they outgrow the infant one) so we bought 2 of those too and we found the exact stroller we wanted being sold new in box by someone on craigslist. Basically we did all our shopping for the kids in 2 days and spent quite a bit of money. Got amazing deals though so I'm happy with that :happydance:.


----------



## pola17

Lol seratei! Baby b is such a rebel! :haha: sorry you couldn't get pics! :hugs:
And yay for shopping and discounts!!!


----------



## mac1979

Setarei-hooray for sales!!!!

Pola-could you PM me the recipe for Nutella cupcakes? I love to bake.


----------



## readynwilling

Thanks everyone!!

Love the cocoon Celtic!! 

Sorry about the scan Setari :(

Mac - i hit 3rd tri on thursday... still amazed how quickly it came :wacko: As for kick counting my MW says to start at 27 weeks and IF you think you notice a decrease in movements, then lay down and have some juice/sugar, and count kicks. As long as you get 10 in 2 hours you are ok. If you get 10 in 15 minutes, you don't have to wait the full two hours :haha: Most of us wont feel movements when we are busy during the day. but you should notice a sorta pattern :)

As for me had a dentist appt this morning BORING... cleaned my sewing area and have taken J over to papa's house for supper :) Tomorrow i have to do our taxes (last day lol), take some of J's clothes to be sold, do my GTT, and i will spend some more time cleaning the house :) Wednesday i take Miss J to the ZOO!


----------



## pola17

wow ready! You´re going to have a busy week!!! :wacko:

--

I dunno if I ever told you that at early pregnancy I was losing a lot of hair... well.. I didn´t realize when I stoped... I don´t lose much less than pre pregnancy, but I did notice lateñy I´m having good hair days! :haha: That´s what I´m going to miss the most about pregnancy! :haha:


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> Setarei-hooray for sales!!!!
> 
> Pola-could you PM me the recipe for Nutella cupcakes? I love to bake.

Sure! Just gimme a few minutes! :haha:


----------



## mac1979

Ready you have inspired me to really clean. I organized my closet today and cleaned off my dresser. In the 2.5 years I have had it, I have had it completely clean only a handful of times. I have been busy with laundry today too.


----------



## Barhanita

Setarei, I am sorry you didn't get to see their faces!

I need to clean sooo badly. 

Today I swam a lot, and it feels nice. Now I wanna be going to the pool more often.

My girl is already making me worried: some days she moves a lot, the others she is super quite.


----------



## JenzyKY

:hugs: Bar. Mine is finally back to being active. He just wanted to freak me out when I was away.


----------



## mama d

Hey ladies - Welcome to third tri for a couple of you. I'm confused...my doctor goes with 28 weeks as third tri. Does anyone know what's right? If you search the internet you'll get even more confused! :)

Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday. We're about to go back to cold blah weather so I'm trying to enjoy one last day with the windows open. Hurry up summer!!


----------



## mama d

Barhanita said:


> Setarei, I am sorry you didn't get to see their faces!
> 
> I need to clean sooo badly.
> 
> Today I swam a lot, and it feels nice. Now I wanna be going to the pool more often.
> 
> My girl is already making me worried: some days she moves a lot, the others she is super quite.

Don't worry, Bar. My little one does the same thing. They have active days and quiet days just like us, I think. I know how you feel though...sometimes I try to take 10 minutes to drink some orange juice and lay on my left side to get him/her kicking again. It seems to work! I've also heard that the more active we are, the less active baby may be because our movements rock them to sleep.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar the same with my girl, she has crazy active days and then nothing much days. I think it's her way so I don't get concerned anymore. I will ask my doctor thursday about it.


----------



## pola17

Hey Bar! Sounds all normal to me! Your girl must be relaxing in there every other day! :thumbup:

BTW, mac, did you get my cupcake recipe? :wacko:


----------



## readynwilling

I think its most common for 3rd tri to be 27 weeks :)

If u want cleaning inspriration check out my journal Hahaha! I had admitted i had a problem and even have taken before after pic 's to show my progress LOL.


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> wow ready! You´re going to have a busy week!!! :wacko:
> 
> --
> 
> I dunno if I ever told you that at early pregnancy I was losing a lot of hair... well.. I didn´t realize when I stoped... I don´t lose much less than pre pregnancy, but I did notice lateñy I´m having good hair days! :haha: That´s what I´m going to miss the most about pregnancy! :haha:

I seem to hold on to my hair on my head any way!! I have lots of hair and now I say I have enough for 4 people never mind one person :haha: I am getting my hair cut this week for sure :happydance: stange though my hair grows really slow on my legs!!! 



mama d said:


> Hey ladies - Welcome to third tri for a couple of you. I'm confused...my doctor goes with 28 weeks as third tri. Does anyone know what's right? If you search the internet you'll get even more confused! :)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday. We're about to go back to cold blah weather so I'm trying to enjoy one last day with the windows open. Hurry up summer!!

same here mild and warm today but to be cool again for a few more days :dohh:

Ready hope your ok after the GTT today :hugs:

Setari sorry about the scan,:flower: at least they looked after you price wise :hugs:

Bar my little guy is the same has quite days and then very active days!! today is an active day!! but as they get bigger you will have more movements and will be able to notice when baby is asleep or awake :happydance:

I am home after my appointment and wrecked!!! is it bedtime yet :haha: they reduced my insulin a little so see how that goes!! I am being more active so that lowers them so I need less insulin!!!all good!!! I also got hand supports for my wrist to help with the carpul tunnel :happydance: FX it works now. 

Oh this information was shared on my wall on facebook very good news for those wondering about bedsharing with a baby!
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2013-04-bedsharing-debate.html


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry I've been MIA for a bit ladies, things have been crazy around here. Work has been insane as there was talk of all unionized staff striking, which thankfully did not happen. :happydance: While all the strike talk was going on though things got a bit derailed so are now picking up in full force.

Things with me are good, we told our friends and family this weekend that we are expecting a girl and everyone was over the moon for us. :cloud9: We made cute little announcements to give to friends and did a gender reveal cake with my family. As all my friends have boys they cannot wait to start buying girlie things and my Mom actually pulled out some girl items to give us the day we told her as she has been convinced I was having a girl since day one :haha:

Also, two of my friends just had babies, (the cutest little boys), and it honestly made me so excited to meet my LO (other than all the sleep deprevation stories they were sharing). 

Hope you're all doing well, will try and get caught up on everything over the next couple of days! :coffee:


----------



## pola17

lol Celtic! I thought because I'm having a boy, I was going to be in a "hairy situation" :winkwink: but like you, I don't need to shave my legs that often!
I used to need to wax my eyebrows every 3 weeks, now it's every month and a half! :happydance:


----------



## JenzyKY

Pola, my leg hair barely grows now. I love it!!!

Just did my glucose test. Fingers crossed!! They had to stick me twice. Ouchie


----------



## pola17

*crosses fingers* Good luck, Jenzy!!

And yeah, that's one of the many cool things of pregnancy!!! I'll miss when I'll have to shave my legs more often! :haha: I guess nature made pregnancy like this, because the bump is an obstacle to shave! :rofl: wise nature! :winkwink:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I spent all day working on planning the wall we are doing above the changer. I just need to print out the pictures I chose and paint the frames, oh and also the striped wall haha 

Here's a picture of the space... still messy lol 


And here's a picture of the frames that I have, that some need paint


And here's a picture of what we have planned it should turn out, I am using those pictures 


What do you ladies think??


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mac that will be lovely once it is done :thumbup:


----------



## onebumpplease

Borr that looks lovely, I want to do something similar, but with family pics. I think your plan looks gorgeous and you scare me as that changing table looks super organised!


----------



## Angelmarie

@ Borr- I love it! I love all those cutie, shabby chic type animals and I especially love the birds and owls. Infact pink owls are Amelie's theme so I love what you have planned. Love the crafty side too. Girl after my own heart :winkwink:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks!! Angel here's the picture of the bird in case you want to print and frame it yourself... I have also all the other pictures if anyone wants any :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Lol silly me, I read that you were doing birds, here's the owls too





I just cropped the bottom part of the last one to get rid of the writing


----------



## mac1979

Pola-yes, I got the recipe, if I pass my GTT in a couple of weeks I will make them as a celebration for myself.

My leg hair has always grown very fast, during pregnancy it has gotten much worse. Staying shaved is a pain. Once my belly gets too big I am going to make DH do it for me, I have a shave cream that works for wet and dry legs. I figure if I help him to shave his back as often as I do he can help me with my legs once that time gets here. 

I was just outside, I sprayed our weeds, and sprayed insect spray around the outside of the house and picked up doggy land mines in the backyard (I wore latex gloves during the entire process). When I was almost done my neighbor comes out (old lady with nothing else to do) and berates me for doing all that while pregnant and that I probably just killed my baby. I just rolled my eyes, turned around and went inside. Evidently she told DH the same thing, he didn't tell me what he said back to her just that he put her in her place told me not to expect any Christmas cards in the future.


----------



## CelticNiamh

some breastfeeding support information for any one who like it :) https://medicalxpress.com/news/2013-04-bedsharing-debate.html


----------



## CelticNiamh

CelticNiamh said:


> some breastfeeding support information for any one who like it :) https://medicalxpress.com/news/2013-04-bedsharing-debate.html


sorry not sure what I did there think that is a copy of the last link :haha:
here it is https://breastfeedingdublin.blogspot.ie/2013/04/when-your-baby-cant-or-wont-latch-after.html


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha Mac that is funny:haha:

I wish my leg hair was growing slow...it seems to be growing really fast everywhere! It's getting harder to keep "that area" trimmed haha..DH is going to have to start helping me with that too so it doesn't look like an out of control jungle! :haha:


----------



## bella21

JenzyKY said:


> Pola, my leg hair barely grows now. I love it!!!
> 
> Just did my glucose test. Fingers crossed!! They had to stick me twice. Ouchie

good luck!! i have to do mine within the next 4 weeks sometimes too :wacko:



borr.dg.baby said:


> I spent all day working on planning the wall we are doing above the changer. I just need to print out the pictures I chose and paint the frames, oh and also the striped wall haha
> 
> Here's a picture of the space... still messy lol
> View attachment 607449
> 
> 
> And here's a picture of the frames that I have, that some need paint
> View attachment 607451
> 
> 
> And here's a picture of what we have planned it should turn out, I am using those pictures
> View attachment 607453
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think??

omg love it!! its going to be so cute. now i want to go out and buy some stuff !



mac1979 said:


> Pola-yes, I got the recipe, if I pass my GTT in a couple of weeks I will make them as a celebration for myself.
> 
> My leg hair has always grown very fast, during pregnancy it has gotten much worse. Staying shaved is a pain. Once my belly gets too big I am going to make DH do it for me, I have a shave cream that works for wet and dry legs. I figure if I help him to shave his back as often as I do he can help me with my legs once that time gets here.
> 
> I was just outside, I sprayed our weeds, and sprayed insect spray around the outside of the house and picked up doggy land mines in the backyard (I wore latex gloves during the entire process). When I was almost done my neighbor comes out (old lady with nothing else to do) and berates me for doing all that while pregnant and that I probably just killed my baby. I just rolled my eyes, turned around and went inside. Evidently she told DH the same thing, he didn't tell me what he said back to her just that he put her in her place told me not to expect any Christmas cards in the future.

geez what is wrong with people? they'll say anything these days i swear!! we can't pick up weeds now?? lol people are crazy!!


So i think today i did the most stupid thing Ive ever done. I wore a cute dress to run my errands for the day....came home. peed. while i was peeing i felt a weird pressure so i checked down there... i forgot to pull down my freakin underwear and peed all over them!!! wth was i thinking??! lmao :rofl: if that was a preg brain moment i dunno what is hahaha


----------



## borr.dg.baby

LOL Bella!! :rofl: I actually did that once too :dohh:

Mac what is wrong with people! Even if they have opinions, they should be kept to themselves! Why should you have to hear what she thinks!! :growlmad:


----------



## Angelmarie

borr.dg.baby said:


> Lol silly me, I read that you were doing birds, here's the owls too
> 
> View attachment 607485
> 
> 
> View attachment 607487
> 
> 
> I just cropped the bottom part of the last one to get rid of the writing

Thanks! :flower: I actually love them all but especially the bottom one as it almost matches a hooded towel I bought for her. I think I will crop it and frame it too. Thanks :hugs:

Mac - thats awful. I cant understand some peoples nerve!!! 

Thanks for the link, Celtic. I am really hoping Amelie takes to breastfeeding as well as Caelan did. he took to it so well and I lost all my baby weight and a few more pounds within 21 days! Fingers crossed!!! 

Consultant appointment tomorrow!


----------



## readynwilling

Mac - the frames look great!!

Borr - J is getting owls for her big girl room, baby is getting whales :)

GTT was ok. BORING wait but im sure its fine!


----------



## bella21

Borr thank god I'm not the only one!! hehehe


----------



## JenzyKY

Ready, did you do a 3 hour one? For my 1 hour one I got to drink it at home then go in for my appointment and lab draw today. I look like a druggie as they blew 2 veins to get it! I totally needed the Chick-fil-A kids meal and double doozy cookie I got after it.... ;-)

Due to my bleeding/spotting I get to have another ultrasound May 20th!!! I'm so excited! I thought I was done with ultrasounds!


----------



## setarei

I'm glad you get to see the baby again jenzy, and I've looked like a druggie a few times; not a fun look (I had 9 separate blood draws over 3 days).

We are almost done decorating the nursery!!! I'm so happy. I wanted to get it all done by week 27 in case I was put on bed rest and it looks like we'll be able to meet the deadline. Yay


----------



## readynwilling

JenzyKY said:


> Ready, did you do a 3 hour one? For my 1 hour one I got to drink it at home then go in for my appointment and lab draw today. I look like a druggie as they blew 2 veins to get it! I totally needed the Chick-fil-A kids meal and double doozy cookie I got after it.... ;-)
> 
> Due to my bleeding/spotting I get to have another ultrasound May 20th!!! I'm so excited! I thought I was done with ultrasounds!

No - we have to go in, drink up, and sit in lab for 1 hour :( I am assuming I do not have GD as I did fine with J, but its one of those tests they don't excuse u from :haha:

The tech asked me how I was feeling at the 1hr mark - I said Fine but my ass was sore from sitting in those uncomfortable chairs for so long :rofl:


----------



## bella21

do you do a 1 hour one first...and then if the results are bad you go in for the 3 hour one? or do they do both of them no matter what?


----------



## mac1979

Is the pic of the frames showing up as a post by me, because my thread is showing them as Borr's? I know they aren't mine since I am having a boy.


----------



## readynwilling

bella21 said:



> do you do a 1 hour one first...and then if the results are bad you go in for the 3 hour one? or do they do both of them no matter what?

We do the 1hr and if we fail we do the three :thumbup:



mac1979 said:


> Is the pic of the frames showing up as a post by me, because my thread is showing them as Borr's? I know they aren't mine since I am having a boy.

No sorry. That was probably a combo of me skimming and baby brain!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bella that's hilarious!:haha:


----------



## JenzyKY

setarei said:


> I'm glad you get to see the baby again jenzy, and I've looked like a druggie a few times; not a fun look (I had 9 separate blood draws over 3 days).
> 
> We are almost done decorating the nursery!!! I'm so happy. I wanted to get it all done by week 27 in case I was put on bed rest and it looks like we'll be able to meet the deadline. Yay

9 lab draws!? Oh my! That'd be like a zillion for me as they rarely hit in one time!


----------



## bella21

ready- thanks!! wasn't sure if it was mandatory to do both or not :thumbup:



JolleyGirl86 said:


> Bella that's hilarious!:haha:

lol i felt pretty stupid for a second but it really was funny hehehe


----------



## Dragonfly

6 times I peed in 6 hours last night so I basically peed every hour. And a full bladder too. I am tired from peeing all night.


----------



## Angelmarie

I'm not suffering too badly from toilet trips at the minute. I was up most of the night with a horrendous sore throat and awful mucus. Sorry TMI. It wasn't a runny nose and I didn't feel fluey I just had to keep blowing my nose as I felt awful thick yellow mucus at the back if my nose and throat. Gross. Anybody suffered similar or just a random occurrence?

On a plus point... I have persuaded DP to go for a private 4d scan!!! I'm so excited!!! Anybody had one before? :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> I'm not suffering too badly from toilet trips at the minute. I was up most of the night with a horrendous sore throat and awful mucus. Sorry TMI. It wasn't a runny nose and I didn't feel fluey I just had to keep blowing my nose as I felt awful thick yellow mucus at the back if my nose and throat. Gross. Anybody suffered similar or just a random occurrence?
> 
> On a plus point... I have persuaded DP to go for a private 4d scan!!! I'm so excited!!! Anybody had one before? :flower:

yes my nose was like that yesterday drove me mad!! I hope it is not a sign of things to come for the summer with the milder weather coming in! 
oh yay I had one on my last little boy and loved it :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Oh goodness, yes! I get hay fever and that's no fun. Hoping I manage to sleep better tonight. 

Fab about the scan. DP finds them really creepy and has never been keen but I really want to as this will be my last baby and I know I will always regret it if I don't have one. Looking forward to having a DVD to show family and friends! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

OMG Bella, that is too funny! :rofl: Totally something I can see myself doing in the future. 

Celtic, thanks for the breastfeeding link. Am really hoping Isla will breastfeed well and that we don't have too many issues.

Ready, hope the results of your GD test are good. I am supposed to go for mine next week. My midwife told me that I don't have to do the testing if I don't want to as I have none of the risk factors but I think it will give me peace of mind to get it done. 

Sorry you had a rough night Angelmarie :hugs:


----------



## bella21

happy vday mrs eddie!!


----------



## onebumpplease

I have a 4d scan booked for Saturday, super excited :thumbup:

Mac and Borr, so sorry! Borr I love the look of your nursery so far! In love with owls, picked it up from my gran!


----------



## setarei

@angelmarie, I had a 4d scan last week and it didn't turn out as I wanted since the babies refused to cooperate. Make sure you drink some orange juice/chocolate milk about 15-30 minutes before hand so that the baby is active and you get some nice action shots of them. I've seen some from other mommas and most turn out great so don't let my experience scare you (my kids are just difficult).


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Angelmarie! 

Yay, Happy V Day to my little girl! :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Thanks Angelmarie!
> 
> Yay, Happy V Day to my little girl! :happydance:

Happy V Day Mrs Eddie :flower:


----------



## mac1979

Have we all made it to V Day so far? So exciting!

So I just got the invite to my family reunion on June 22nd. That is the same day as a friend's wedding in another town, and DH's birthday, with that being so close to my due date I am going to be one tired little girl that day. 

It is cloudy and icky here today. We are also expecting snow tonight into tomorrow, so not normal for Nebraska. This time last year our temperature was in the low 90's (roughly 32 for those who use Celsius). I am ready for sunshine and consistently nice weather.


----------



## JenzyKY

Snow!?! I'm laying outside. It's 80 degrees here! I can't imagine snow anymore. That stinks.


----------



## amethyst77

Still a few days away from V day here...
Have MW appointment tomorrow, am worried I will have put on too much weight for soem reason- always something to worry about.

Hope the snow doesn't come...


----------



## CelticNiamh

ON no Snow, I am so waiting on some really warm weather and soon:flower:

amethyst77 I was worried about the same but my midwife was great about it I have put on very little in the last 3 weeks since my last pregnancy so was happy at the end of my appointment :flower: try not to worry to much about weight gain :flower: 

I have a growth scan at my next appointment told DH and it was so cute he said I want to come :haha: hope he can change his day off now OH and I got my hair cut and love it here is a picture excuese the mess behind me :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Barhanita

Nice cut!

Mac, 22nd is my baby shower.

amethyst77, I worry that I cannot gain enough weight. Yesterday I was laying in bed, completely miserable from nausea, trying not to throw up and thinking how bad it must be for the baby, that I am still at about my pre-pregnancy weight. I will like I can always find a reason to worry.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yes, I think there are a few people still to hit V day but we're almost all there, I can't believe it!

Mac, huge congrats on being in third tri; amazing that some of us are starting to enter the final stages of our pregnancy. 

Love the haircut Celtic, very cute!


----------



## setarei

@bar, I'm still at my prepregnancy weight as well. Try not to worry because as long as the baby is growing at a good rate, you're fine (easier said than done). I just make sure to take my prenatals and eat as much protein as I can shove down.


----------



## JenzyKY

Great hair Celtic!

Here's my bump pic from the weekend. Wow has it grown! Then my guinea pig Squeaky relaxing on my bump! She has a hard time climbing it! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 7









squeaky bump.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## onebumpplease

Aaaaaaaaaaaaw Jenzy!


----------



## CelticNiamh

JenzyKY said:


> Great hair Celtic!
> 
> Here's my bump pic from the weekend. Wow has it grown! Then my guinea pig Squeaky relaxing on my bump! She has a hard time climbing it! :haha:

Thanks and so cute :flower: on both counts lovely bump and very cute guinea pig


----------



## Angelmarie

Great hair, Celtic! I wish I dared go that short! My hair is over half way down my back and I use it as a shield to hide behind! :haha: I have actually just bought a groupon for a hair cut as I'm long overdue. Lost the shape at the front and starting to look a bit like Marilyn Manson... With blonde roots! :haha:

Cute bump, Jenzy! :flower: and how cute is Squeaky?!?! :cloud9:

I'm still not at my pre pregnancy weight though with the size of my bump now I'm starting to think my scales are broken! :wacko:

My consultant appointment was ok. She was rough and said different things to the last consultant. She wasn't my consultant just mother doctor. She said that I either go for a section at 38 weeks (due to two previous sections) or I try for a VBAC, if I get to 40 weeks they will induce me. Not happy. Last time my consultant said that she would happily let me go two weeks overdue before they section me but wouldn't induce due to the meds being so unpredictable and increasing the risks too much. How can they say such different things?? I'm hoping my next appointment will be with my own consultant. 

Plus point is she booked me in for growth scan in two weeks then I hope to have my 4d scan two weeks after that then two weeks after that I have my 32 weeks scan to check my placenta! 3 scans in 6 weeks!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Great hair, Celtic! I wish I dared go that short! My hair is over half way down my back and I use it as a shield to hide behind! :haha: I have actually just bought a groupon for a hair cut as I'm long overdue. Lost the shape at the front and starting to look a bit like Marilyn Manson... With blonde roots! :haha:
> 
> Cute bump, Jenzy! :flower: and how cute is Squeaky?!?! :cloud9:
> 
> I'm still not at my pre pregnancy weight though with the size of my bump now I'm starting to think my scales are broken! :wacko:
> 
> My consultant appointment was ok. She was rough and said different things to the last consultant. She wasn't my consultant just mother doctor. She said that I either go for a section at 38 weeks (due to two previous sections) or I try for a VBAC, if I get to 40 weeks they will induce me. Not happy. Last time my consultant said that she would happily let me go two weeks overdue before they section me but wouldn't induce due to the meds being so unpredictable and increasing the risks too much. How can they say such different things?? I'm hoping my next appointment will be with my own consultant.
> 
> Plus point is she booked me in for growth scan in two weeks then I hope to have my 4d scan two weeks after that then two weeks after that I have my 32 weeks scan to check my placenta! 3 scans in 6 weeks!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


GRRRR :growlmad: that is not nice of her, but remember your body and your baby and as long as baby is ok then why could you not go over your DD I did on my VBAC 10 days over :winkwink: went in to labour my self as well and deliverd a 10.2 baby my biggest. becuase of GD I have been induced the last 3 times at around 38 to 39 weeks with breaking my waters and drip and laboured and deliverd no problems as well FX for the same this time :flower: do some reserch so you feel confidient when or if you come across a doctor like that one again :hugs: ooh and :happydance: on getting another scan


----------



## pola17

Celtic! You do rock short hair!! Looking pretty!!!
Jenzy, first time I see a pic of you! You look beautiful! And that's an adorable guinea pig! We have thousands of them... Unfortunately people eat them here on BBQ :( I don't eat bunnies either... Nothing cute! :haha:


----------



## JenzyKY

My doctor won't induce before 39 weeks unless theres a problem and won't let me go over 41 weeks without a ton of monitoring. I felt so much better after I heard him say that as I'm not ok with past 41 weeks. In the NICU, we get preemies and post terms the most.


----------



## JenzyKY

pola17 said:


> Celtic! You do rock short hair!! Looking pretty!!!
> Jenzy, first time I see a pic of you! You look beautiful! And that's an adorable guinea pig! We have thousands of them... Unfortunately people eat them here on BBQ :( I don't eat bunnies either... Nothing cute! :haha:


I've been so self conscious as I feel like I look different now that I'm pregnant that I haven't posted much. Thanks, though!

Yes, I hear that guinea pigs are food there. I can't imagine eating my piggo! I don't do bunnies either.


----------



## pola17

I can't even stare at cooked guinea pigs! I feel like crying!!!

In the Andean region they're food... At the coast where I'm from, they're pets! :haha:
I live in the Capitol (Quito), which is in the heart of the Andes. People here just don't get I won't ever eat one, nor I wanna see them dead. Yet, they try to force me! :nope: they say it's delicious but I pass!!
I had one as pet, and they're so adorable! :cloud9: his name was Spot!!!!


----------



## Angelmarie

I'm due 3 August which is a Saturday so my plan was to try to go into labour by the Sunday but if nothing happened then to go in for a section on the Monday. I thought that was a reasonable plan but the doc said they wouldn't do a section then they would induce me. :shrug:

You're right, Celtic, I am going to do some research and go armed next time! :gun:

Celtic - a 10.2lb baby?!? Dear god! you're superwoman! :flower:

Guinea pigs as food?!?! :sick: I couldn't possibly eat that. Poor things :nope:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> I'm due 3 August which is a Saturday so my plan was to try to go into labour by the Sunday but if nothing happened then to go in for a section on the Monday. I thought that was a reasonable plan but the doc said they wouldn't do a section then they would induce me. :shrug:
> 
> You're right, Celtic, I am going to do some research and go armed next time! :gun:
> 
> Celtic - a 10.2lb baby?!? Dear god! you're superwoman! :flower:
> 
> Guinea pigs as food?!?! :sick: I couldn't possibly eat that. Poor things :nope:

you should have seen my midwife when I stood up after I had him!! LOL she nearly passed out I am only 4ft 10, she even brought in some midwifes one who was pregnant her self to meet me :haha: I could have been annoyed but I was just feeling proud and thought she was funny :flower:

Guinea pigs as food no way not for me!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

JenzyKY said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Celtic! You do rock short hair!! Looking pretty!!!
> Jenzy, first time I see a pic of you! You look beautiful! And that's an adorable guinea pig! We have thousands of them... Unfortunately people eat them here on BBQ :( I don't eat bunnies either... Nothing cute! :haha:
> 
> 
> I've been so self conscious as I feel like I look different now that I'm pregnant that I haven't posted much. Thanks, though!
> 
> Yes, I hear that guinea pigs are food there. I can't imagine eating my piggo! I don't do bunnies either.Click to expand...

Hey Pola thank you :) I feel good now :thumbup: Meant to say I will PM you when I have the little cocoon ready :flower:


----------



## Angelmarie

CelticNiamh said:


> Angelmarie said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 3 August which is a Saturday so my plan was to try to go into labour by the Sunday but if nothing happened then to go in for a section on the Monday. I thought that was a reasonable plan but the doc said they wouldn't do a section then they would induce me. :shrug:
> 
> You're right, Celtic, I am going to do some research and go armed next time! :gun:
> 
> Celtic - a 10.2lb baby?!? Dear god! you're superwoman! :flower:
> 
> Guinea pigs as food?!?! :sick: I couldn't possibly eat that. Poor things :nope:
> 
> you should have seen my midwife when I stood up after I had him!! LOL she nearly passed out I am only 4ft 10, she even brought in some midwifes one who was pregnant her self to meet me :haha: I could have been annoyed but I was just feeling proud and thought she was funny :flower:
> 
> Guinea pigs as food no way not for me!!!Click to expand...

I reckon they should have brought a local councillor to present a medal or something!!! :haha::flower: at 4ft 10, was carrying such a big baby really uncomfy?


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Celtic!!

Girls, dunno why, it has crossed my mind cleft lip/palate. No one has mentioned anything on ultrasounds, but I think I see something strange on my boy's 21 weeks' profile scan :cry:

Do you see something suspicious? https://s1290.photobucket.com/albums/b525/17pola/?action=view¤t=null_zps9f669cae.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelmarie said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 3 August which is a Saturday so my plan was to try to go into labour by the Sunday but if nothing happened then to go in for a section on the Monday. I thought that was a reasonable plan but the doc said they wouldn't do a section then they would induce me. :shrug:
> 
> You're right, Celtic, I am going to do some research and go armed next time! :gun:
> 
> Celtic - a 10.2lb baby?!? Dear god! you're superwoman! :flower:
> 
> Guinea pigs as food?!?! :sick: I couldn't possibly eat that. Poor things :nope:
> 
> you should have seen my midwife when I stood up after I had him!! LOL she nearly passed out I am only 4ft 10, she even brought in some midwifes one who was pregnant her self to meet me :haha: I could have been annoyed but I was just feeling proud and thought she was funny :flower:
> 
> Guinea pigs as food no way not for me!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I reckon they should have brought a local councillor to present a medal or something!!! :haha::flower: at 4ft 10, was carrying such a big baby really uncomfy?Click to expand...

Yea I was uncomfortable my bump was huge and so high!! so ribs hurt and was hard sleeping but I had no pressure on my pelvis on till the week before I had him!! he was such a good baby though super and I had no problems with shoulders getting stuck once his head was out he shot out :happydance: would not fancy doing it again LOL 8 pounds would be nice


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Thanks, Celtic!!
> 
> Girls, dunno why, it has crossed my mind cleft lip/palate. No one has mentioned anything on ultrasounds, but I think I see something strange on my boy's 21 weeks' profile scan :cry:
> 
> Do you see something suspicious? https://s1290.photobucket.com/albums/b525/17pola/?action=view¤t=null_zps9f669cae.jpg&evt=user_media_share

I am so sorry :flower: I meant to PM you back I am such a scatter brain :flower:

They do check so I am sure they would have mentioned it :hugs: I can see the profile pic is that the right one and it looks perfect to me, there is a little raised bit near his lip but its his arm I can see it stretched above his head :hugs:


----------



## pola17

You think? :cry: pregnancy has turned me into a paranoic person! 
At 18 weeks he had his hand on his face. This pic is from a gender determination scan, so if they saw something they wouldn't have tell me (I assume)
But man, I wish I just could relax and not think anything negative! :dohh:

Thanks, Celtic! And don't worry for the PM! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> You think? :cry: pregnancy has turned me into a paranoic person!
> At 18 weeks he had his hand on his face. This pic is from a gender determination scan, so if they saw something they wouldn't have tell me (I assume)
> But man, I wish I just could relax and not think anything negative! :dohh:
> 
> Thanks, Celtic! And don't worry for the PM! :haha:

rest assured your very normal :hugs: I do think if they do see something they would mention it in a report, but if your still worried say it to your ob and see will he check it out for you, will you have any more scans


----------



## pola17

I think I do have one last scan! Will find out next week :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> I think I do have one last scan! Will find out next week :dohh:

ask him to do one so you can rest easy knowing he is all ok :flower:


----------



## mac1979

Pola-you baby looks perfect. It is perfectly normal to be a bit paranoid. If there is a cleft lip/palate there is a very simple routine surgery that can fix it and you wouldn't be able to tell. 

For a giggle, my 100 lbs dog was just playing with a ball of yarn like a little kitten would. Between trying to protect me from my husband (playing) and him playing with yarn I was cracking up. I am still smiling just thinking about it.


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Mac! What would just kill me is the pain a baby goes after surgery, but I'm doing things to calm myself down right now, like eating a dessert as we speak!

I love reading stories involving dogs! I miss having a dog so much!!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Pola, they wouldve told you that at your anatomy scan. I'm sure all is good!


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Jenzy!! I hate when I get ridiculously annoying!! :dohh:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Congrats on V day mrs Eddie!

Celtic love your haircut! Looks so good on you!

Jenzy cute bump pic and cute guinea pig! Can't imagine eating that cute little guy! :(

Pola your boy looks great no worries :) I know what you mean about being paranoid...I am so paranoid about everything and always worried about something:dohh:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pola I think your little guy looks perfect, try not to worry! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Thank you, girls! :flower:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

When are we expected to start feeling regular movements from our baby and counting kicks?


----------



## pola17

I have no idea... I think I read somewhere since third tri???

Maybe someone can come with a better answer than mine! :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

I would think most people would be feeling regular movements around 24 weeks, but kick counting doesn't really start till 27 weeks :flower: 

took j to the zoo today - she had a blast. I am tired tho! When we got home I did some fabric shopping, some cleaning and of course more playing outside with J.


----------



## pola17

Sounds like J had a wonderful day!! It must be fun taking children to the zoo!! :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Awesome thanks! I read around 27 weeks. I will ask my doc at my appt tomorrow. I have heard a lot of women say their nipples started leaking by now. I haven't had any leakage and ill be 25 weeks Friday. Should I have had some by now? :shrug:


----------



## readynwilling

I had NO leaking at all last pregnancy and none so far this time (and I was able to successfully bf'd - in fact my milk came in super fast!) so don't worry about that :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

pola17 said:


> Sounds like J had a wonderful day!! It must be fun taking children to the zoo!! :)

It is fun! but honestly I go more for myself :haha:


----------



## pola17

:haha: lol


----------



## JolleyGirl86

readynwilling said:


> I had NO leaking at all last pregnancy and none so far this time (and I was able to successfully bf'd - in fact my milk came in super fast!) so don't worry about that :hugs:

Thanks!:hugs: I feel better now! I was kinda worried...


----------



## JenzyKY

Jolley, mine aren't leaking and I'm in no hurry for them to start!


----------



## Barhanita

I haven't had any leaking. But I would love some.

Jenzy, you look great! And Pola, I wouldn't worry, your boy looks very normal, I don't see anything suspicious. 

Today at around 2:10 pm I felt a huge roll, like my baby completely switched position. Since then I only feel her kicking my cervix :-( Is it normal?


----------



## more babies

Pola I think your scan looks great! Its so hard to tell on them sometimes what things are. A little hand or something off to the side could have made it look like something on his face. :hugs:

My daughter is going on her 1st grade field trip to the zoo in June. I'm really bummed I won't be able to go with her but it'll be too much walking around for me.


----------



## more babies

Oh and as far as movement goes I don't think my boy ever sleeps. I swear he is moving around all day long and his kicks are getting harder and harder :dohh:


----------



## mac1979

Bar-that is completely normal. As long as she is kicking you are good. 

I don't have leaky boobs yet either, I was beginning to feel odd.

My boy was so chill yesterday, I didn't feel too many kicks. But he did give me a good one in the afternoon, it was so far back it felt like he literally kicked my butt, has anybody else felt something like that?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Happy V-day mrs Eddie! :happydance:

Celtic I love your hair! 

Jenzy very cute bump and I love the picture with the guinea pig :) Also, I don't take part in eating guinea pigs or bunnies either but they are very common to eat here as Pola said. 

Pola the scan looks great, just to get your worries settled I would ask in the next scan :)


----------



## Angelmarie

Pola: strange. I have that fear of cleft palate too. I don't know why as nothing has ever been mentioned during my scans but I plan on asking for a good look at the face at my 28 week scan. 
I also have a fear of downs. I know somebody who had all the tests, came back clear but when he was born, docs diagnosed Downs. 

No leaky boobs here either. I don't recall getting leaks before birth in either of my previous pregnancies. I'm still wearing underwired bras too. I HATE bras with no wire :dohh:

Mac- I get those ass kicks too. They can give you quite a shock! :haha:

Bar- totally normal. I get the rolling sensations then the cervix kicks. They can be quite painful. I have found that when she kicks my cervix a lot, if I bounce on my birthing ball for a while it encourages her to move :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Jenzy, you do look awesome!

No leaking here either. My one friend experienced "leakage" and that didn't happen until the third tri I believe, (sometime after 30 weeks). 

Thanks Borr!:hugs:

Bar, I have been getting a lot of low kicks as well; I'm sure all is fine :hugs:

Ready, glad that you had a great time at the Zoo. I might be slightly biased but I think it is a pretty awesome place :haha: Good thing you came before our panda exhibit opened, it is going to be a madhouse at that point :wacko: If you're ever coming again (and are comfortable meeting a BNBer in RL), I am happy to meet you at the front gate and get you and J in for free :thumbup:

Oh and I think I forgot to mention but in the last week Isla's movements have been much stronger and my DH felt her kick for the first time this weekend! :cloud9: Also, the other day I had my hand on my stomach and she kicked so hard I felt it and she moved my hand. I think I have a little bruiser in there...LOL


----------



## Barhanita

last night, there were only kicks into my cervix (which I am not sure if they were real or just pain), no movement during night and nothing this morning. going to see a doctor.. i really hope she is ok... For the last month she's been VERY active every morning, but today - nothing


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> I had NO leaking at all last pregnancy and none so far this time (and I was able to successfully bf'd - in fact my milk came in super fast!) so don't worry about that :hugs:
> 
> Thanks!:hugs: I feel better now! I was kinda worried...Click to expand...

On my first baby at 25 weeks I had a tiny bit of leaking but never had I had it again and it never caused a problem breastfeeding :flower:



Barhanita said:


> I haven't had any leaking. But I would love some.
> 
> Jenzy, you look great! And Pola, I wouldn't worry, your boy looks very normal, I don't see anything suspicious.
> 
> Today at around 2:10 pm I felt a huge roll, like my baby completely switched position. Since then I only feel her kicking my cervix :-( Is it normal?




Barhanita said:


> last night, there were only kicks into my cervix (which I am not sure if they were real or just pain), no movement during night and nothing this morning. going to see a doctor.. i really hope she is ok... For the last month she's been VERY active every morning, but today - nothing

Yep Barhanita I have felt those movements and kicks in the cervix ouch!! but do get checked if you worried :hugs: 


Pola are you feeling better now :hugs: I think you always worry will baby be ok it is all very normal :flower:


Thanks for all the lovely compliments on my new hairdo :thumbup:

I was out today with DH he had an hospital appointment today for a lump in his back, it is all ok totally harmless they are going to remove it any way in 6 weeks!! but we finished early so headed to the local shopping centre and I got 3 little outfits some blankets and some head supports for the car seat so happy :happydance: it was lovely being able to pick some things up I will post pictures later, I left them in the car and hubby went back to work.


----------



## setarei

That sounds like a nice way to spend the afternoon celtic.

@bar, I felt those cervix kicks too and ouch! Let us know what happens at your docs.

@Mrs Eddie, I wish I lived out East so I could meet some of the moms from here. It seems no one is in the west.

We set up the playpen and the 2 chairs in the living room so that the pets could start getting used to the baby smell (they aren't usually allowed into the nursery) and all of them have decided that it's a wonderful obstacle course. All I can do all day is watch them and laugh because they keep climbing up and sliding down the chairs or I see a little head poke out of the play pen with a guilty look on their face.


----------



## Barhanita

The doctor was happy to do a quick ultrasound. The baby was moving, but into my back and placenta, so that's why I cannot fell her. But the doctor said I should come in every time I am worried.

Thank you girls! It's such a relief to know that she is alright. I just want her to rotate again and start moving normally.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> The doctor was happy to do a quick ultrasound. The baby was moving, but into my back and placenta, so that's why I cannot fell her. But the doctor said I should come in every time I am worried.
> 
> Thank you girls! It's such a relief to know that she is alright. I just want her to rotate again and start moving normally.

its always good to get checked :hugs: delighted all is ok :flower:


----------



## Angelmarie

Mrs Eddie- thats fab that your hubby felt Isla too. its a real bonding experience. 

Setarei that's so sweet with the pets! Love the guilty look image. I know it well with my mischievous kitties :haha:

Barhanita- so pleased you were able to get checked and things are ok. Now you can put your mind at rest. :flower:

Caelan had a fund raiser for Save the Children at nursery today. They had to dress up as what they wanted to be when they grow up. Of course, Caelan insisted on Superman :dohh: here's a pic of him. Not a great pic (its hard to get a photo of him as he is never still long enough!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Great Picture angel! How cute

I went to the doctor today and he said that I was swollen so I have to try to avoid salty foods. Also I asked him about the contractions I have been having and he says that I seem to have a sensible uterus so I need to take it easy and avoid long walks or overdoing it Since my body is not responding too well to activity. Also no weight gain this month I am still at 69 kg and I started the pregnancy at 70 kg, Dr. says it's fine since baby is growing okay and I am a little overweight. He doesn't think I'm going to gain much more. 

I got my rescan since last time she wouldn't get her hands away from her face but she also kept them in her face today and we weren't able to get a good 3-D picture. She's a stubborn little one lol 

My doctor told me to come again in two weeks and I also get a scan. He also sent me a lot of testing including the glucose test.


----------



## pola17

Angelmarie said:


> Pola: strange. I have that fear of cleft palate too. I don't know why as nothing has ever been mentioned during my scans but I plan on asking for a good look at the face at my 28 week scan.
> I also have a fear of downs. I know somebody who had all the tests, came back clear but when he was born, docs diagnosed Downs.
> 
> No leaky boobs here either. I don't recall getting leaks before birth in either of my previous pregnancies. I'm still wearing underwired bras too. I HATE bras with no wire :dohh:
> 
> Mac- I get those ass kicks too. They can give you quite a shock! :haha:
> 
> Bar- totally normal. I get the rolling sensations then the cervix kicks. They can be quite painful. I have found that when she kicks my cervix a lot, if I bounce on my birthing ball for a while it encourages her to move :thumbup:

Yeah! I read on fb on a bnb group that someone was having a baby with cleft palate, and I googled it! :dohh:


Bar, tooooootally normal! My boy loves to kick mommy's cervix! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Thanks Celtic! I'm definitely feeling more positive today! :thumbup: and yay for shopping! And good to know that lump is all good!

Angel: :cloud9: your boy is so sweet!!!

Lily: good to know scan went great! And I hope you like food with little salt! :hugs:

BTW thanks for all positive messages, girls! :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Mrs Eddie- thats fab that your hubby felt Isla too. its a real bonding experience.
> 
> Setarei that's so sweet with the pets! Love the guilty look image. I know it well with my mischievous kitties :haha:
> 
> Barhanita- so pleased you were able to get checked and things are ok. Now you can put your mind at rest. :flower:
> 
> Caelan had a fund raiser for Save the Children at nursery today. They had to dress up as what they wanted to be when they grow up. Of course, Caelan insisted on Superman :dohh: here's a pic of him. Not a great pic (its hard to get a photo of him as he is never still long enough!)

Ah how cute, looking great as Superman :flower:



borr.dg.baby said:


> Great Picture angel! How cute
> 
> I went to the doctor today and he said that I was swollen so I have to try to avoid salty foods. Also I asked him about the contractions I have been having and he says that I seem to have a sensible uterus so I need to take it easy and avoid long walks or overdoing it Since my body is not responding too well to activity. Also no weight gain this month I am still at 69 kg and I started the pregnancy at 70 kg, Dr. says it's fine since baby is growing okay and I am a little overweight. He doesn't think I'm going to gain much more.
> 
> I got my rescan since last time she wouldn't get her hands away from her face but she also kept them in her face today and we weren't able to get a good 3-D picture. She's a stubborn little one lol
> 
> My doctor told me to come again in two weeks and I also get a scan. He also sent me a lot of testing including the glucose test.


She likes to keep you guessing, glad you will get another look in 2 weeks :thumbup: good luck with all the testing esp the GTT :flower:


Here is my stash of new buys for my little boy :happydance: delighted with my buys and value for money as well!! I got 5 wraps for 12 euro in TK-Max :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2013-05-02 20.14.44.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lolpants

fab pics Jenz, celtic and angel! :thumbup:

Glad all ok Bar!

I had accident this morning - took Phoebe to the park and we fell backwards off the swing :( She is fine as landed on me, but I really whacked my head and back - in lots of pain now :(

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> fab pics Jenz, celtic and angel! :thumbup:
> 
> Glad all ok Bar!
> 
> I had accident this morning - took Phoebe to the park and we fell backwards off the swing :( She is fine as landed on me, but I really whacked my head and back - in lots of pain now :(
> 
> Lol xx

ouch oh hope your ok,:hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Oh no Lol! Did you go get checked out??


----------



## pola17

LOlpants: :hugs: how scary!!! Are you feeling better now???


----------



## lolpants

JenzyKY said:


> Oh no Lol! Did you go get checked out??

No , felt baby fine since - just very sore head and back really .. and a lil embarrassed!! :dohh:

Lol xx


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad all is well Bar!

Borr, glad that the scan went well! 

Setarei, too bad you are not closer. I do love BC though, so beautiful there. Vancouver is one of my favourite places!


----------



## Angelmarie

Lovely purchases, Celtic! :thumbup:

Oh oh, Lol! Hope you're ok! :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh no lol! I hope you are well, :(


----------



## setarei

@lol, I hope your neck/head/back get better fast. Sucks that you can't take most pain meds during pregnancy. As for the embarrassment, just blame it on the baby brain (that's what I do when I walk into something or trip over thin air).


----------



## lolpants

my back and head are hurting so bad, I can't sleep :(


----------



## wannabeprego

@LOL, I hope you feel better soon.:hugs::hugs: You can take Tylenol when you are pregnant, and that might help. 

I have had leaking boobs on both sides since second trimester. When it first happened I thought it was very odd because I assumed it was too early for it to be happening, but I saw online it is normal for it to happen then. I wonder if it is because I am having twins and my hormones are super high. Hopefully it is a sign that I will be a good milk producer since I want to breast feed my twins. 

@Celtic, those baby items you bought are really cute!! :thumbup:

@Angel, that is such a cute picture!!! :winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

I hope that everyone has a wonderful weekend!!! :flower: Do any of you lovely ladies have any fun plans for the weekend?

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f97/steph3324/SLide/haveagoodweekend2.jpg


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I have had leaky boobs since 18 weeks or so I can't remember. I am used to being a leaking machine lol dr told me it was normal :)


----------



## pola17

Lol wannabe, that's quite a pic you're sharing! :blush: pregnancy porn!!!
We'll have some friends visiting us on Saturday night. 3 couples: couple 1: she's from Ecuador, he's Argentine. Both hippies. Rode their bikes from Argentina to Ecuador. Couple 2: both from here, but they're musicians and have a successful YouTube page with covers. Couple 3: are our Russian friends. He's a retired cop writing a book, she makes art with flowers. So our Saturday night sounds promising with such interesting people!!!

Lolpants: :hugs: I wish you could soothe the pain!! Perhaps some paracetamol and a nice long warm shower??? :flower: please, keep us posted!!

As for the leaking talking, no action in here :(


----------



## mac1979

wannabe-can I have him delivered to my house for the weekend. For looking and not touching. I'm allowed. 

lol-so sorry that happened. I did that once or twice when I was a kid at the park next the house I grew up in. Hope you feel better tomorrow. 

I didn't do much today. Our travel system was delivered though!!!! DH wants to wait to put it together :cry:, so now the box is sitting in the nursery. I did go out to get some fat and pregnant pajamas since my old pajama pants don't fit anymore. At least I made it to third tri without needing to get anything.


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, which travel system did you get?

Lol, I am sorry it happened, I hope you will feel better.

I have no exciting plans: laying down and relaxing. Maybe go to the office to work. If I am feeling well, I will swim...

We had a pregnant BBQ at my DH's work.. Somehow there are a lot of expectant mothers. Almost all of the are good into their 3rd trimester. I felt so bad around them! They look so active, they can stand for a long time (it's been weeks since I was able to stand without fainting).. They look so healthy, and I am barely our of my second trimester, and had to ask people to bring me water and almost fainted...

Also, we have a heat wave, and it's hard. I am supposed to wear compressional stockings, but it's way too hot for that. Also, all the cardiologist recommended me getting IVs every few days, but my ObGyn said that it's a bad idea, because I will turn into a "needle cushion". How come she was pushing dangerous beta-blockers, but is against IVs which are save for the baby.. I will still insist on the IVs.

Also, I really want to do a 5k walk at 34 weeks. Do you think it's crazy? Last year I was singed up to to the race (to run), but got pregnant and miscarried, so wasn't able to. I need to be able to do it this year! Walking is good for us, right?


----------



## bella21

bar- walking is great for us!! just be careful with the fainting and all from being on your feet and stay plenty hydrated :thumbup:

my boy has also been kicking me in the cervix all day today! he's getting stronger because these kicks actually hurt instead of that weird feeling it started out as when he would kick it. I really thought an arm was going to pop out of me hehehe

no leaky boobs here either yet!

wannabe thanks for the pic :winkwink: 

pola have fun with your friends this weekend! id much rather be doing what you're doing than working! I'm so over work!!

lolpants- hope you start to feel better soon...glad baby is okay though!


----------



## pola17

Hey Baharnita! I think you need to see how you're feeling! Hope you'll be able to do so! :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Jenzy, you do look awesome!
> 
> No leaking here either. My one friend experienced "leakage" and that didn't happen until the third tri I believe, (sometime after 30 weeks).
> 
> Thanks Borr!:hugs:
> 
> Bar, I have been getting a lot of low kicks as well; I'm sure all is fine :hugs:
> 
> Ready, glad that you had a great time at the Zoo. I might be slightly biased but I think it is a pretty awesome place :haha: Good thing you came before our panda exhibit opened, it is going to be a madhouse at that point :wacko: If you're ever coming again (and are comfortable meeting a BNBer in RL), I am happy to meet you at the front gate and get you and J in for free :thumbup:
> 
> Oh and I think I forgot to mention but in the last week Isla's movements have been much stronger and my DH felt her kick for the first time this weekend! :cloud9: Also, the other day I had my hand on my stomach and she kicked so hard I felt it and she moved my hand. I think I have a little bruiser in there...LOL


You work for the Toronto zoo!!!! We actually went to bowmanville cause I'm saving the TO Zoo for June when pandas are open! And as for meeting bnb'r in real life - I think I'm up to about 8 of them Lol. In fact Vickie (Admin on here) is a very good friend of mine IRL due to Bnb :). We are talking of doing a Ontario girls bnb meet at the zoo in June. I'll let u knows the date (no, we won't expect you to let us all in for free :haha: )


----------



## readynwilling

setarei said:


> That sounds like a nice way to spend the afternoon celtic.
> 
> @bar, I felt those cervix kicks too and ouch! Let us know what happens at your docs.
> 
> @Mrs Eddie, I wish I lived out East so I could meet some of the moms from here. It seems no one is in the west.
> 
> We set up the playpen and the 2 chairs in the living room so that the pets could start getting used to the baby smell (they aren't usually allowed into the nursery) and all of them have decided that it's a wonderful obstacle course. All I can do all day is watch them and laugh because they keep climbing up and sliding down the chairs or I see a little head poke out of the play pen with a guilty look on their face.

There are actually a few members on here I know from BC, I'd be happy to "introduce" you lol


----------



## JenzyKY

Bar, if you need IVs frequently you need to look into them giving you a PICC line. It's not acceptable to be stuck so frequently and you will run out of IV sites for an emergency.


----------



## lolpants

Feeling a lot better today - although had serious lack of sleep last night :( 

No leakage here - although have had very itchy nipples and there is dried white skin around them? I didn't leak with Pheebs and breastfed fine

Pola that does sound like an interesting evening/mix of people! enjoy!

Bar if you keep fit generally it shouldn't be a problem - just don't over exert yourself I guess?

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

me ticker moved! 

am I in third tri already?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Wannabe ooollll lala that is some serious eyecandy :thumbup: 

LOLpants glad your feeling better :flower: hope you get a better night sleep tonight

Bar do not be feeling bad because you are not able to do as much :hugs: you have been through enough and hopefully as they weeks go by you will feel so much better, I see how you feel about the walk it might just be to much for you then again you could be feeling great and well able so see how you feel closer to the time :hugs:

Pola sounds like a fun weekend for you :happydance: we are hoping to go out on Sunday and meet up with DH parents we have not seen them in a few weeks 

Mac I would be so tempted to peak, have fun putting it all together later!! I so want to get some new PJ's ordered new bras can not wait for them to arrive!!

agh I just got a phone call my hubby is on a call out and wont be able to pick up our boys :dohh: just when I am nursing huge hobbit feet again and my blood sugars have gone low feel a wee bit crappy :haha: hopefully I will be ok walking down and back


----------



## elleff

Hi ready, I just had a little look at this thread to see how you are all doing and realised I must have forgotten to update. Sadly I lost my little baby on 29th December so would you mind removing my name from the bit that says I'm due on 14th August? :) 
I am pleased to report I am 9 weeks pregnant tomorrow though and due my little rainbow baby in December! :) 
Good luck to all you ladies, you are so far now! I cannot believe I would have been in the 3rd tri by now!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

elleff so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: 

Congratulations on your rainbow baby :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

elleff said:


> Hi ready, I just had a little look at this thread to see how you are all doing and realised I must have forgotten to update. Sadly I lost my little baby on 29th December so would you mind removing my name from the bit that says I'm due on 14th August? :)
> I am pleased to report I am 9 weeks pregnant tomorrow though and due my little rainbow baby in December! :)
> Good luck to all you ladies, you are so far now! I cannot believe I would have been in the 3rd tri by now!

So Sorry for your loss but so happy your expecting your rainbow baby :happydance: happy and healthy pregnancy to you :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Ellef, sorry you lost your baby! :hugs: but in glad you made it for a 2013 baby! :hugs: happy and healthy 9 months!!!

And thanks girls.. Looking forward to Saturday... I find people around me fascinating. When I used to work at the airport, I always had stories to tell, places to go and people to meet. These last years I feel just like an ordinary person, but still is nice to hear what others have to say!! :thumbup:


----------



## mac1979

Bar-I got a Chicco travel system. It is more expensive, but it is one of the better car seats available in the US. 

Celtic-I really need some new bras. I am a 34/36 DD almost DDD before pregnancy and those are getting a little snug now. I am going to see if I can hold out another couple of months. I have to apologize about giggling any time I see you post "huge hobbit feet". 

So, your daily funny from my house. DH and I were watching some TV last night on our reclining loveseat (both seats recline) he went upstairs to get ready for bed a little before me. When I tried to sit up, I couldn't no matter how hard I tried. I had to holler for him. When he came downstairs I said "I'm stuck", I was half laughing half crying. He had to push the foot part down and help me up. He was laughing so hard, and told me no more recliner.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Anyone heard of Crystal? She hasn't posted in a while :shrug:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

haha mac that's so funny, I got stuck in a car the other day because the seat had a weird up thing on the side that kept me from getting up, DH had to help me up too


----------



## more babies

borr.dg.baby said:


> Anyone heard of Crystal? She hasn't posted in a while :shrug:

I wondered the same thing. I thought of her with all the Boston stuff going on. Hope all is well with her!


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> Bar-I got a Chicco travel system. It is more expensive, but it is one of the better car seats available in the US.
> 
> Celtic-I really need some new bras. I am a 34/36 DD almost DDD before pregnancy and those are getting a little snug now. I am going to see if I can hold out another couple of months. I have to apologize about giggling any time I see you post "huge hobbit feet".
> 
> So, your daily funny from my house. DH and I were watching some TV last night on our reclining loveseat (both seats recline) he went upstairs to get ready for bed a little before me. When I tried to sit up, I couldn't no matter how hard I tried. I had to holler for him. When he came downstairs I said "I'm stuck", I was half laughing half crying. He had to push the foot part down and help me up. He was laughing so hard, and told me no more recliner.

Na it is ok giggle away :flower: my boobs are a DD or a G cup I am wearing 38G now which fits only my bump is right under my boobs so bra is kinda cutting in to them I always find because I am so small my ribs go sooo wide when I am pregnant to make room for baby :haha: but cup wise I am still ok!! so just got some with more room around my body!! FX they fit nice a comfy 

OH boy I remember that happening to me as well, funny but not funny :winkwink: what will we all be like in Trid tri :haha:


Soonz has not been on either hope they are doing great and just busy :flower:

so just noticed something funny about my belly button, it is still in, but looks like something has popped out underneath it, I can really see it if I stretch my skin could it be an hernia may be??


----------



## Barhanita

I was just thinking about Crystal too. She posted in her journal on April 15th the last time: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...stals-pal-journal-pg-2-a-20.html#post26754423


----------



## pola17

yeah! Where´s Crystal?? There´s also some other girls who I haven´t seen since..... like forever! Hope everyone is doing great!!!

I got some good news last night: MIL is coming on the 21st of this month! I´m planning everything, so her flight goes smooth... she´s too afraid of flying, so I know there´s a lot of sacrifice... her itinerary is terrible: Yerevan, Moscow, Amsterdam, Quito. She´s bringing a pill to calm her down...
I´m so excited she´s coming to help me with the baby, and also it makes me super excited to show her my country! She has never been more far from Europe, so I bet she´ll find South America very exotic!

Happy friday, girls!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> yeah! Where´s Crystal?? There´s also some other girls who I haven´t seen since..... like forever! Hope everyone is doing great!!!
> 
> I got some good news last night: MIL is coming on the 21st of this month! I´m planning everything, so her flight goes smooth... she´s too afraid of flying, so I know there´s a lot of sacrifice... her itinerary is terrible: Yerevan, Moscow, Amsterdam, Quito. She´s bringing a pill to calm her down...
> I´m so excited she´s coming to help me with the baby, and also it makes me super excited to show her my country! She has never been more far from Europe, so I bet she´ll find South America very exotic!
> 
> Happy friday, girls!!!

:happydance: great news Pola you must get on with her, I hope you do :winkwink: you will so much fun showing her around


----------



## pola17

I know!! :happydance: 
Armenia doesn´t have access to the ocean, they only have a big lake. Last time she went to a beach, was at mid 80´s when she went to Estonia! Taking her to a latin beach, have some piñas coladas and have all fruits available all year long is going to be so exotic and exciting for her!

Also, Armenian winters and summers are way too cruel... living in a city with constant weather will help her with her osteoporosis!

I´m so happy DH is going to be so close to his mom.. some nights he cries because he misses them.. he says he´s not home sick because he misses his country, he just misses his family, so this will be a very emotional month! :)


----------



## setarei

@ellef, sorry for your loss but glad you get a wonderful rainbow baby as a christmas present.

@pola, that's great! Glad you/hubby will have some family close by.

@mac, I've managed to get stuck on the floor (can't sit there anymore!), on a recliner and in the car once. I keep remembering that sketch in I Love Lucy when she's 9 months pregnant and get stuck in "the most comfortable chair in the house" while the phone is ringing. I laugh every time.

@ready. I'd love some introductions, thanks! I don't have any friends who have kids and would love to have some mommas around.


----------



## lolpants

ellef, commiserations and congratulations all in one :hugs:

Mac that made me laugh - I got stuck in the bath towards the end with Phoebe!! :haha:

Pola I wanna come on the latin beach and drink pina coladas!!!

Lots of regular posters seem to have dropped off last month or 2? Hope they are all ok?

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

I'm still here, have been away on our last little family vacation before baby this week, just home now. Paige has given me a nasty cough that has set my vomiting off again because my gag reflex is so sensitive. Unfortunately the lining of my throat is so weak now just coughing tears it and causes it to bleed so it's very sore tonight.

On the plus side, we're in third trimester today, I met a little boy born at twenty six weeks today and it was so odd to think my baby could survive on the outside if really necessary. Hopefully they are staying put for a long time yet though

Hope you're all okay. X


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz great to see you!!! Ouch on the throat and getting sick you poor thing :hugs:


Ok so what I thought was my belly button popping out is not!! it is a Hernia :dohh: :wacko: check out my funny looking belly button :haha: god I hope that goes !!! on a good note it does not hurt but does explain some weird pulling feelings I was getting close to my belly button :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







20130503_203906.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pola17

That's awesome you could enjoy some time off before baby arrives, but I hope your throat heals soon! :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

25 week twin bump....

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC00286-Copy_zps3cffa8f2.jpg




https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC00283-Copy_zps3c2d2faf.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sooz, Congrats on making it to the third trimester!! :thumbup:

@Celtic, sorry about your belly button. :hugs::hugs: I hope it doesn't cause you any problems and that it goes away after you give birth. :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

wannabeprego said:


> @Sooz, Congrats on making it to the third trimester!! :thumbup:
> 
> @Celtic, sorry about your belly button. :hugs::hugs: I hope it doesn't cause you any problems and that it goes away after you give birth. :hugs:

Ah Thanks I do not think it will effect pregnancy and baby hope it goes after and does not get bigger quick google says it does but if not its a small opperation to get it sorted!! :flower:

Beautiful bump pictures :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

looking good wannabe :thumbup:

hiya Sooz :hi: sorry to hear that Paige is ill and it has made you ill too :( 

It is great that we are all in a place where survival rates are much higher, but I'm sure we all want to bake our babies for as long as possible!

I had a quick look at survival rates, just for ease of mind.. sharing them below..
at 24 weeks: 40-70% survival rate

at 25 weeks: 50-80% survival rate

at 26 weeks: 80-90% survival rate

at 27 weeks: greater than 90% survival rate 

Being 27 weeks today , those figures seem great!

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

ps sorry to hear you have a hernia Celtic - hope not too painful :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Sooz hope the vomiting stops and your throat heals up..sounds painful :(

Celtic sorry about the hernia:hugs: 

Cute bump pics! :)

Lol I was wondering about the chance of surival around this time so I'm glad you posted that!

I'm 25 weeks today so it's good to know my baby has a pretty good chance. Can't wait to get to 27 weeks tho since it goes up past 90%


----------



## Angelmarie

Sooz- get well soon! :flower:

Wannabe- great bump pics :thumbup:

Celtic- hope it settles down by itself. I'm pleased its not causing you any pain though! :hugs:

Lol- those survival rates are fab! I had never looked them up before. My first was born at 29 weeks but I'm hoping this little lady stays inside for a good few more weeks! 

I had a little scare today. I bent over and picked up the washing basket and I got a whoosh of watery discharge (sorry TMI). I had PROM with my first which started a bit like that over the course of a few days. Then I realised I hadn't felt her move for a while and I panicked a bit. It was about an hour or so then I felt her move again. I was just about to call triage. :dohh: so far, so good and there hasn't been any more whooshes :haha: so just keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## JenzyKY

Scary, Angel! :hugs:

Sooz, I've been coughing too. It sucks. :hugs:

LOL, I really feel like the majority of those numbers feel low. The survival rates seem pretty awesome from my viewpoint in the NICU as long as you get steroids and weren't ruptured before 24 weeks. Now, I don't know their longterm abilities. I feel pretty safe at this point with survival. NOT that I would like to deliver!


----------



## mac1979

Angel-I would have been to the ER in a flash if that was me.

Celtic-I have a book called "Pregnancy Sucks", evidently a hernia there is fairly common during pregnancy. 

Wannabe-awesome bump pics.

Lol-those stats make me happy.

Just got done making homemade spaghetti sauce for the first time ever, I also made meatballs to go with it. I chose the easy way of making it by putting in my slow cooker so I can relax while it cooks. :thumbup:


----------



## Sooz

Lovely bump picture! I find twin bumps so fascinating. I'll post mine in a minute

Celtic I hope the hernia fixes itself. My daughter has a small umbilical hernia which should heal naturally but it pulses when she laughs or ashes, really weird!

Thanks for the stats lol, I had no idea they were that good. Science has come such a long way.

Angel I hope your baby isn't planning an escape anytime soon


----------



## Sooz

https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/20130502_191808.jpg

27 weeks. :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz looking good :thumbup::flower:

Mac what can you do but laugh lol this is my 6th baby 7th pregnancy and never had any thing like this before :haha: 

Those stats are very good :flower:

Angel will they do any checks, is there not a test to see if preterm labour is close hope your little baby stays in there on till your ready :flower:


----------



## pola17

Celtic, sorry to hear about your hernia!!! :(

Wannabe, looking great!!!!!

Angel, I'm crossing my fingers as well! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Sooz! Looking good as always!!!


----------



## Angelmarie

Thanks girls. I would have gone straight to hospital but I think, that with it happening before, I know what I'm looking for this time. It certainly wasn't enough to fill a pad or anything so I figure I'm ok. 

Celtic- I have a growth scan in a couple of weeks and I figure they will do checks then. If I remember rightly with my last pregnancy they checked my cervix etc. 

I am feeling good about it. I don't have any feeling she will come early. :thumbup:

Sooz- your bump is fab! So neat! :flower:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Mac that sounds tasty!

Sooz looking good!:thumbup:


----------



## lolpants

Looking ace sooz!  

Hope that's the last of your gushes angel :hugs:


Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Grrrrr I'm off to the ER. I'm angry because the people from the clinic will think I'm a hypochondriac after so many visits! :dohh:

You see, I suffer from kidney stones and I think I eliminated one, because I feel something's scratching my urinary track, and my OB/GYN asked me to go there to make sure there are no infections!

And soooo, that's how my weekend starts! :haha:

More updates later! :thumbup:


----------



## mac1979

Note to self-never bend over to put stuff away after eating a big spaghetti dinner while pregnant. I almost relived it. 

Do you think that baby going through a growth spurt makes you tired? I have been so tired the past couple of days and I know I am getting enough sleep at night. Also the muscles along the last couple of my rib bones feel sore too.


----------



## pola17

Updates from the ER!!!

They put me a fetal monitor for half an hour... I had to press a red button each time I felt movements! Kinda fun!

They took an urine sample and I'm waiting for the results... They're checking if I have either kidney stones or UTI. 

I just had 3 scans: kidneys, bladder and baby!

According to the tech, bladder and kidneys looked great :shrug: baby measures behind like if I'll turn 25 weeks! But my boy looked great and healthy... We asked her if she could check if he has cleft lips/ palate and all was good! We even saw him yawning. 

We're just waiting for the urine sample results to be discharged. I'm starving!!!! But seems like those pains are nothing serious! :thumbup:


----------



## JenzyKY

Good!


----------



## Barhanita

Pola, good everything is ok!

Mac, yes! I have certain days when I am very tired (and the baby usually is very quite those days), and the day after my belly seems bigger. So I think those are the growth spurts.


----------



## Barhanita

Sooz and wannabe, great bumps! 

Angel, I am sorry for your scare. I hope all is well.


----------



## pola17

Discharged! Diagnosis: UTI and kidney stones... They found blood on my urine and I'm sensible if you touch where my kidneys are!

Good news is that I don't require bed rest, and they prescribed me antibiotics!

Now off to our apartment to eat... I'm so hungry I can eat a whole cow! :haha:


----------



## mac1979

At least it wasn't anything more serious Pola. Hope you feel better soon. You seem to be in good spirits.


----------



## pola17

lol, I was joking the whole time at the ER, which my DH hates, as he thinks they might think I don´t really need to be there! :dohh:

ooops! Just realized your previous post.... and yes, at moments I feel VERY tired... some days more than others! :shrug:


----------



## bella21

glad everythings not too serious pola and all is well!!

angel, also glad to hear everything is fine with you!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola glad you and baby are ok! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola so glad all is ok :flower: hope you feel better soon ,does drinking loads of water help to pass the stone, that can be painful eek so I heard any way


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sooz great to see you are back, I hope you feel better soon. Lovely bumpage :)

Celtic I hope that hernia is not painful :( 

Wannabe awesome bump! 

Angel sorry about your scare, glad to hear you are feeling confident and not paranoid that she'll come early. 

Pola how annoying! Glad to hear all is well, I hope it's not painful! 

Happy 27 weeks to Isabela and me, we are off to third tri! I can't believe we are so close to the end :cloud9: I can't wait to meet her


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh last night we went out with our friends who lost their baby to ectopic I don't know if you remember I told you I didn't want to see her and make her feel bad. They own a bar so we went there and I had some juice lol the music is awesome and we stayed there until 3am chatting away. She's doing well, I can tell and she told me it was painful but she's very optimistic and told all about her surgery, showed me the scars and told us the doctor said they could start trying again in another month. I was glad to see she was not having trouble being around me and she even felt baby kick and was excited about that too, I feel happy for her and hope she gets her baby soon :)


----------



## Dragonfly

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8556/8706290627_2ef202aef0.jpg
My boys by , on Flickr
My lovely boys today. 
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8279/8707408774_c7c05c5fbc.jpg
William by , on Flickr
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8257/8707415980_00d5defbd5.jpg
Alexander by , on Flickr


----------



## mac1979

DF-your boys are too cute!

Happy third tri Borr!

Happy Star Wars Day to all! May the 4th be with you!!


----------



## pola17

Thank you girls! I did pass the stone... I suspect it happened yesterday around noon... I was on the street walking with Tigran (husband) and suddenly I stopped, had an intense pain, and felt something scratching my urinary track, and felt an urge to pee! The same feeling I had the first time I had kidney stones, my husband found me a bathroom and the pain was literally gone, so I didn't pay much attention until around 6pm ish after my nap, I was on my way to cook dinner and I had that feeling I had for a couple of days after the first time I had a stone, so I called my OB/GYN. 

He told me "rush to the ER!!!!!". My response: "do I reeeeeeeeally have to?????" lol :haha:
Today I feel nothing, so that's great news! Note to self: stop drinking mineral water :haha:

Lily, so glad to know your friend is so optimistical and is doing great!

Dragonfly: your boys are HANDSOME!!!!

Mac: may the 4th be with you as well! *makes Spock salute*


----------



## pola17

And Lily: yaaaay for being in third tri!!! :happydance:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola glad you passed the stone and feel better today:thumbup:

DF your boys are cute :)

Happy 3rd tri Borr! Glad your friend is doing well


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

readynwilling said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Jenzy, you do look awesome!
> 
> No leaking here either. My one friend experienced "leakage" and that didn't happen until the third tri I believe, (sometime after 30 weeks).
> 
> Thanks Borr!:hugs:
> 
> Bar, I have been getting a lot of low kicks as well; I'm sure all is fine :hugs:
> 
> Ready, glad that you had a great time at the Zoo. I might be slightly biased but I think it is a pretty awesome place :haha: Good thing you came before our panda exhibit opened, it is going to be a madhouse at that point :wacko: If you're ever coming again (and are comfortable meeting a BNBer in RL), I am happy to meet you at the front gate and get you and J in for free :thumbup:
> 
> Oh and I think I forgot to mention but in the last week Isla's movements have been much stronger and my DH felt her kick for the first time this weekend! :cloud9: Also, the other day I had my hand on my stomach and she kicked so hard I felt it and she moved my hand. I think I have a little bruiser in there...LOL
> 
> 
> You work for the Toronto zoo!!!! We actually went to bowmanville cause I'm saving the TO Zoo for June when pandas are open! And as for meeting bnb'r in real life - I think I'm up to about 8 of them Lol. In fact Vickie (Admin on here) is a very good friend of mine IRL due to Bnb :). We are talking of doing a Ontario girls bnb meet at the zoo in June. I'll let u knows the date (no, we won't expect you to let us all in for free :haha: )Click to expand...

Yes, I work for the Toronto Zoo, it is an amazing place to work! That would be wonderful Ready, please keep me posted re the date, (and I may be able to work something out for all of us re admission)! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

Mrs Eddie! It must be fun working at a zoo!!!


----------



## lolpants

Glad you're ok Pola! and also that you no longer have to worry about cleft lip!

Working in a zoo would be fab!!

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Thanks lolpants! We were happy that the tech took her time to check on that, even tho she didn´t have to! She was nice.. she was actually the tech who said my pregnancy wasn´t ectopic, when I was 4 weeks!! We thought I was 5 and a half weeks, and I was in the ER, they were going to terminate the pregnancy, I insisted, they gave me "one chance" by giving me a scan!
She checked and even tho she didn´t see anything (no sac, nothing!) she said she was sure I was just earlier... she wrote that on her report, they discharged me, and here we are, tomorrow 26 weeks! :happydance:

We had a long day! Hubby and I cleaned the house, I made cupcakes, brochettes and my cream cheese sauce (to eat with baked pita bread) for our guests tonight!

I hope the beer and wine we got is enough for them... forgot to buy for myself some juice, so I could drink something besides water! :haha:

Happy weekend, girls!!


----------



## mac1979

Now everybody has me wanting to go to our local zoo tomorrow (Omaha Henry Doorly Zoo). We have a membership there so there wouldn't be any admission. 

I went to DH's cousin's baby shower today (it was more of a welcome to the world party as she was born just before Easter). I just got her some socks and wash clothes and cute outfit. I didn't get a thanks for the present or for coming or anything. She just said "Wow you guys are late" I explained when I RSVPd that we had our first childbirth class today and we would go when it was over. To me if someone shows up and brings you a present, you say thank you and not mention anything else. Especially if you knew about it in the first place.


----------



## pola17

:hugs: I understand how horrible it feels when people forget the basics of good manners! Don't pay attention to these things, what matters is your details and that you're not like them! :hugs:

When your turn comes, and you give the thanks and hellos, they'll realize you're a better person :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

Glad you passed that stone pola, it sounds painful

Dragonfly your boys are gorgeous. What beautiful pictures.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend

We've just set up our baby pool here anyone fancies having a guess! 

www.babyhunch.com/poolpage.php?poolid=9947b24fa5704f294602a03d64b1bbe4


----------



## Dragonfly

Right I think I am officially in third trimester now. :happydance:

thanks all, hard to get pics of the boys they dont pose at all so its hundreds of shots and a few good ones. I certainly wont be doing child photography thats put me right off.


----------



## lolpants

Pola she sounds like a awesome tech!

How rude Mac!! I would be so grateful for anything anyone got me right now.. so far no one has bought or offered anything.. so different to 1st baby! 

I've placed a hunch Sooz :thumbup: .. Prob completely wrong :haha:

Congrats DF :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Barhanita

Sooz, I put in my hunch!

Dragon, very handsome boys.

I felt baby hiccups for the first time!!!


----------



## Barhanita

I completely stole the idea and made a pool too!

https://www.babyhunch.com/poolpage.php?poolid=3b7641262177b346c1cfb44e18b40f4e


----------



## lolpants

I've made one too https://www.babyhunch.com/poolpage.php?poolid=3159ce32e20a5a8010b0346f3c0b8630

I'll do yours now Bar! :)

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

https://www.babyhunch.com/poolpage.php?poolid=3a652df9fab188363c7e729f8ae54c0b
do my baby hunch page too. Just hit in any state dosnt matter where.


----------



## Angelmarie

Baby pool! What a fab idea! I've done one too! :flower:

https://www.babyhunch.com/poolpage.php?poolid=38e8808e07adcd09262c436cbbfd7854

I've taken guesses on all of yours. I can't wait to see how wrong I am! :haha:


----------



## lolpants

Done and done :) 

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Redid yours Angel as I had said May instead of August - according to my 1st guess baby is already 2 days old!! :dohh:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

who ever Sooz is I really hope I dont have my baby in 10 days from now , eeek.


----------



## Sooz

So much fun. Can't wait to see the results in a few months!


----------



## Sooz

Bugger I changed that as well and it's still gone with may.


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah I near done that to, phew way too early . Most went with girl for me. I still think its a boy but I hope to see next scan.


----------



## Angelmarie

Cheers for that, Sooz. What a great idea! I can't wait to find out how right (wrong :haha:) we will all be :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the compliments on my bump pictures ladies!!! :flower:

@Pola, I am glad that you are feeling better and that everything checked out okay!! :hugs::flower:

@Dragonfly, the pictures of your boys are adorable!!! The photographer did a wonderful job!!! Thanks for sharing!!! :flower:

I hope that everyone is having a wonderful Sunday!!

https://i861.photobucket.com/albums/ab179/jhaslyn19PT/sunday_28.gif


----------



## Dragonfly

I took the photos. I Take all my kids pics.


----------



## pola17

Thanks wannabepreggo! Happy Sunday for you as well!!! :flower:


----------



## Sooz

Embarrassing question but is anyone else peeing a bit when they sneeze? I'm mortified! :blush:


----------



## Dragonfly

When I had a chest cough I was peeing myself coughing.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I pee in my pants all the time, have to wear liners lol


----------



## onebumpplease

Sooz me !
I spoke to mw when I thought I was leaking about 4 weeks ago. The mw said 'oh that's a bit early in pregnancy for that to be happening'. They never followed it up at all, but it still happens on occasion...


----------



## lolpants

borr.dg.baby said:


> I pee in my pants all the time, have to wear liners lol

ditto! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

hope you all had a fab weekend! I'll try and do all the pools after dinner and bath and bed LOL. We just got home from a b-day party. J had a blast.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz I had that problem before pregnancy I went to phyiso for it, to help stregthen my pelvic floor, it may be woth your while doing a few or learning when to pull up against the force of a cough or sneeze etc it is so common :flower: its paid off for me I am much better now:thumbup: do not feel bad about it :hugs:

pola did you have a good night last night :flower:

I will have to do the pools what a fun idea lol I am sooo tired been so busy the last two days met up with my hubby parents to go out with the kids for the day, we were going for a short walk which turned in to over 2 hours hike!!! up hills on forest paths!! :dohh: I am not sure how I managed it my poor legs all swollen now and towards the end I had such bad ligament pain. baby has not moved much today either :dohh:


----------



## pola17

Sooz... *raises hand* me! :haha:

Celtic: :hugs: THANKS!!!!!!! we had fun... ate a lot of food and laughed a lot! :happydance: Hope your weekend was fun as well!

Lately after eating, I have difficulty breathing and I feel like my heart beats stronger (not faster)... I´m blaming the fact I might be eating too fast and too much? :shrug: Will ask my doctor tomorrow... I have my control appointment! :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Sooz... *raises hand* me! :haha:
> 
> Celtic: :hugs: THANKS!!!!!!! we had fun... ate a lot of food and laughed a lot! :happydance: Hope your weekend was fun as well!
> 
> Lately after eating, I have difficulty breathing and I feel like my heart beats stronger (not faster)... I´m blaming the fact I might be eating too fast and too much? :shrug: Will ask my doctor tomorrow... I have my control appointment! :thumbup:

Thats great!! yep all fun but I am ready for bed now so tired and sore :haha:

I get that sometimes very annoying, it can happen as the baby is taking up so much room in there, your stomach gets moved and squashed bump can rise high and press against diaphram which can make you feel uncomfortable :flower: deff mention it my heart does tend to race though really fast and very loud I sometime put that down to my GD though and the fact our hearts are bigger and pumping extra blood for baby and us now :flower:


----------



## pola17

I´ll let you know what my doctor says... this started after I had dinner once I was discharged from the ER friday night... when they checked my blood pressure, it was good, so let´s hope it´s just my stomach being squished! :haha:

Have a good night! Hope by tomorrow you won´t be sore! :flower:


----------



## bella21

Sooz said:


> Embarrassing question but is anyone else peeing a bit when they sneeze? I'm mortified! :blush:

me!! i pee all the time :blush: i find doing a kegel as I'm sneezing or coughing really seems to help lol



pola17 said:


> Sooz... *raises hand* me! :haha:
> 
> Celtic: :hugs: THANKS!!!!!!! we had fun... ate a lot of food and laughed a lot! :happydance: Hope your weekend was fun as well!
> 
> Lately after eating, I have difficulty breathing and I feel like my heart beats stronger (not faster)... I´m blaming the fact I might be eating too fast and too much? :shrug: Will ask my doctor tomorrow... I have my control appointment! :thumbup:

all completely normal pola! i can feel my heartbeat when i relax a lot more and its sooo strong!


----------



## Barhanita

pola17 said:


> Lately after eating, I have difficulty breathing and I feel like my heart beats stronger (not faster)... I´m blaming the fact I might be eating too fast and too much? :shrug: Will ask my doctor tomorrow... I have my control appointment! :thumbup:

They told me to eat very small portions, but often.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I can't eat much and when I do I can't sleep :( that's why I haven't Gained any weight 

Wanted to share



It says: 
(27 weeks baby is coming in 3 months, third trimester)


----------



## pola17

Thanks Bella and baharnita! Will follow your advice, Baharnita! Will tell you how it goes tomorrow! :thumbup:

Night, girls!!!


----------



## Sooz

In the nicest possible way I'm so glad I'm not alone in peeing myself! I'm going to have to get some panty liners I think. I cringe at the sensation of doing kegels, I'm really bad. I couldn't even do them as part of my physio after my bad tear last time. :blush:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pola, I'm so glad everything ended up being OK with you and baby, that must have been so scary :hugs: 

And to you and Lol: working at the Zoo is the best job ever! I am a huge animal lover and environmental advocate, so it is wonderful working for an organization who does such incredible work in regards to species preservation and conservation. Unfortunately I don't work directly with the animals but I get to learn a great deal about them as I oversee the communications and corporate sponsorship portfolio for our current fundraising campaign, it is a really amazing job! 

Dragonfly: your boys are adorable! 

Sooz: one of my biggest fears re pregnancy is pee leaking :haha: It hasn't happened yet but I am not as far along as many of you. I have also been doing kegels in the hopes that it might help prevent that from happening...

So today is my 24 week midwife appointment and gestational diabestes test. I weighed myself this morning (I just give the midwife my weight at my appointments) and am almost wishing I hadn't :cry: I have gained almost 20 pounds already, (17 to be exact), which seems like a lot. I am still working out regularly but have been eating a bit more junk than I normally would the past two weeks :blush: I know it is all for a good cause and my number one priority is having a healthy baby but honestly I am finding it difficult watching the number go up on the scale, seeing as how I've always been health and weight conscious...


----------



## mac1979

I missed so much yesterday. I think I did all the baby pools. I made one too, I kept gender on there since only family and you all know I am having a boy. I also went with the midwife's due date instead of the one I calculated. 

https://www.babyhunch.com/poolpage.php?poolid=0db8b69988040ec47c8cff752097f2e7

I haven't peed myself yet. When I had my ultrasound the tech my bladder was in a little different position than most so that may not happen for me until way late-woo hoo :happydance:

Didn't do much yesterday since my energy was drained by my little parasite. DH, MIL and I went to Iron Man 3 and DH and I had dinner at a friend's house. The have been inviting us over more since they have 2 kids and are "prepping" us for chaos. :haha:


----------



## mac1979

Mrs Eddie, I am the same way. I have always had issues with my weight and I have gained 16 lbs so far and it is climbing steadily. I know I am keeping my baby healthy, but I have issues with seeing the number on the scale. 

Pola, that happens to be too. I think it is just our hearts working extra hard for baby.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Mac, glad to know I am not alone in feeling this way. Was a little depressed about it TBH. I think I'll just continue to exercise and try to focus on healthy eating and better portion control from now on. I also told DH that we are both joining Weight Watchers online a couple of months after Isla is born as he has also been gaining some weight recently (he claims this is "sympathy weight" :haha:)

Also, forgot to say a huge congrats to all of you now in the third trimester. What an amazing milestone to reach :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

I'm just planning to start a massive exercise/diet plan once baby is about 3 months old..

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I hate saying it as people assume you are selfish if you want to get the weight off after a baby but I do want it off. 3 pregs and I am obese, not just over weight actually obese. I just need to up my activity and get in to shape for it to fall off , Well I hope any way,. Lets hope breastfeeding again will actually burn off more. Never worked for me before. So I have a nice sling choose so I can go walking.


----------



## more babies

Just wanted to post a little update on me then I need to go back and catch up on this thread..

I had my cervix check today and found out that my cervix has gotten half a cm longer from 4 weeks ago so no bed rest for me yet! I've been very careful to lay down whenever possible and clearly it's been working. Also, my little man weighs 2 lbs 2 oz according to his measurements today! :thumbup: I finally took a bump picture to share with everyone so here's me and my bump at 26+3...

Also, I hope everyone else is doing well!! Now off I go to try and get caught up..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130506_131818_212.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Morebabies cute bump:) glad your cervix got longer!:happydance:


----------



## pola17

Mrs Eddie :hugs: I know, it's hard to check the weight! And with all these hormones! :hugs:


----------



## setarei

Guys I'm worried and need to vent. Baby A is starting to fall behind in weight (B is still growing at a good pace). Baby A has all the issues (SUA, smaller and a short femur). Doc says that they'll just keep monitoring for now and if A keeps falling behind then they might deliver me early which I've known it's a possibility but it's still scary now especially since I haven't been able to eat as much as I should. I'm downing protein shakes and taking it easy but I keep beating myself up that I should be doing more (even though I know I am doing all I can). 

I can't tell most of my family about this because they will start freaking out and stress me out so every time they ask how the babies are I have to lie that all is fine which makes things so much harder.


----------



## pola17

Yay more babies! :hugs: so glad to hear about your cervix!!!

Dragonfly: too bad people would consider us selfish for that! Only we (pregnant women) can understand how it feels like! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Seratei :hugs: dunno what to tell you, but I know you're so worried! :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Morebabies glad to hear the good news about your cervix! Also, great bump pic! 

Setarei :hugs: I hope baby grows more and they can bake a while longer :hugs:


----------



## setarei

Thank Pola, I don't think there's anything to say really but I had to share it with people who would understand.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Lol and Dragonfly, we'll have to keep each other motivated post baby to ensure that we stay healthy! :thumbup: I don't think its selfish at all to want to lose the weight Dragonfly. As much as we are all estactic to get pregnant, it can be difficult to see your body changing so drastically! 

Thanks Pola :hugs: It probably is partially hormones as well, (I almost started to cry when I saw the scale). I remember thinking how funny my friend was when she told me she did that after a weigh in at her midwife's office :blush:

Setarei, I really hope all is OK with Baby A; I'm sure it will be. At least everything is being monitored. Try not to stress too much!

Wonderful news Morebabies, I am so happy for you :happydance: And your bump pic is beautiful!


----------



## more babies

Setarei massive :hugs: re baby A!!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Seterai :hugs:! Protein and rest as much as possible! Get those babies to the 30s and then they will be great. Once in the 30s they do awesome and leave way before their due date!


----------



## Barhanita

Setarei, I hope baby A catches up very soon. And I hope they will be able to stay in for as long as possible.

Morebabies, congrats! 

They checked my cervix today as well, and it was closed and long. They started doing it because I might have Ehlers-Danlos syndrome. It scares me a lot, but I will try not to think about it much.


----------



## pola17

Baharnita, I'm gonna google that syndrome, but sounds scary!!

A long, closed cervix is always good news tho! :hugs:


----------



## setarei

@bar, that is scary. I'm glad your cervix is currently behaving and I hope it continues to do so.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Setarei hope baby A starts gaining weight:hugs:

Barhanita hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> Guys I'm worried and need to vent. Baby A is starting to fall behind in weight (B is still growing at a good pace). Baby A has all the issues (SUA, smaller and a short femur). Doc says that they'll just keep monitoring for now and if A keeps falling behind then they might deliver me early which I've known it's a possibility but it's still scary now especially since I haven't been able to eat as much as I should. I'm downing protein shakes and taking it easy but I keep beating myself up that I should be doing more (even though I know I am doing all I can).
> 
> I can't tell most of my family about this because they will start freaking out and stress me out so every time they ask how the babies are I have to lie that all is fine which makes things so much harder.

Your doing the best you can:hugs: keep doing what your doing and take each days as it comes every day is great for babies, it sounds like they will monitor closely and they will probably give steriod shots when needed as Jenzy said aim for 30 weeks and go from there :hugs: hope Baby A does catch up or at the very least grow at his or her own pace :hugs:

Glad to hear all the cervix are behaving :thumbup:


----------



## JenzyKY

Tell my cervix to behave too! :winkwink: I'm tired of spotting! Grrr..... And work gives me contractions so I have to drink so much that I race to the bathroom every 30 minutes.


----------



## CelticNiamh

JenzyKY said:


> Tell my cervix to behave too! :winkwink: I'm tired of spotting! Grrr..... And work gives me contractions so I have to drink so much that I race to the bathroom every 30 minutes.


Behave cervix :winkwink: yikes on both counts!!! when do you start maternity leave so you can have a wee break before baby comes :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

I don't get to take off unless something bad happens. I have scheduled the last bit of our pregnancy and I don't really work more than one night at a time. I feel like a wimp as every other pregnant person at work does fine.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Jenny hope your cervix behaves too!:thumbup: hang in there!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Jenzy *


----------



## JenzyKY

Haha, Jolley, Jenny works too. My real name!


----------



## pola17

Jenzy's cervix: oh behave!!!


----------



## pola17

Just haaaaaad my control appointment. Got my heart checked and he said what I feel (strong heart beats) is normal and that my BP is very good! :shrug:

Guess what?! I'm underweight!!! :dohh: he said I should see a nutritionist :dohh: I'll do my best to gain that weight!

I must have an scan and glucose check in 2 weeks! *bites nails*


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh no Pola!! Eat more chocolate!! :)

Jenzy I hope your cervix behaves!!! :growlmad: Don't feel bad that other pregnant women take it better, every pregnancy is different and you shouldn't feel bad if your is a little more complicated :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha Jenzy that is funny!:haha:

Pola good luck gaining that weight! :thumbup: and good luck at your next appointment! Hope it all goes well!


----------



## Barhanita

Jenzy: cervix behave!!!

Pola, how much have you gained so far? I am underweight too, but my doctor says it's ok. And my gestational diabetes test is in two weeks as well.


----------



## setarei

@Jenzy, have you tried screaming at your cervix? I actually did that a few times when I was bleeding and it made me feel better. I hope work gets a bit easier so that it's not causing so much trouble for you but I'm guessing there's not much you can do to decrease your workload (besides not working).

@pola, that sucks. How's the baby's growth?


----------



## JenzyKY

I've only gained 7 lb at 27 weeks but my belly measures perfect. My dr hasn't said anything.

:haha: seterai! It's had plenty of lectures!


----------



## pola17

Barhanita said:


> Jenzy: cervix behave!!!
> 
> Pola, how much have you gained so far? I am underweight too, but my doctor says it's ok. And my gestational diabetes test is in two weeks as well.

I´ve gained only 6 pounds in my whole pregnancy... he said it was ok too, but he would rather if I gain just a kilo! Dunno why! :haha: I asked him if it was dangerous if I wouldn´t, and he said no, it was fine! :shrug:



setarei said:


> @Jenzy, have you tried screaming at your cervix? I actually did that a few times when I was bleeding and it made me feel better. I hope work gets a bit easier so that it's not causing so much trouble for you but I'm guessing there's not much you can do to decrease your workload (besides not working).
> 
> @pola, that sucks. How's the baby's growth?

He said baby´s growth was fine, but that he still would rather if I gain at least a kilo! :haha: I´m eating a toblerone as we speak! :haha:


----------



## pola17

borr.dg.baby said:


> Oh no Pola!! Eat more chocolate!! :)
> 
> Jenzy I hope your cervix behaves!!! :growlmad: Don't feel bad that other pregnant women take it better, every pregnancy is different and you shouldn't feel bad if your is a little more complicated :hugs:

you said it, boss!! :haha: *munches* mmmmm toblerone! :haha:



JolleyGirl86 said:


> Haha Jenzy that is funny!:haha:
> 
> Pola good luck gaining that weight! :thumbup: and good luck at your next appointment! Hope it all goes well!

Thanks, Jolley! :flower:


----------



## Barhanita

I gained about 2 pounds compared to pre-pregnancy, but I went down a lot in the first trimester.


----------



## pola17

at early pregnancy I was doing ok, but I lost A LOT of weight when I got a stomach bug.. dunno exactly how much I lost, but it was a lot! :dohh: 

I guess gaining weight should be easy??? *keeps eating toblerone* I think I may like this weight gaining thingy! :haha:


----------



## Angelmarie

I lost 9 pounds in early pregnancy and have put 8 back on. I have no idea how this is the case as I eat sooooo much junk it's embarrassing. :blush: I have my Glucose tests next week. 

My midwife said to not worry about weight and to consider myself lucky! :shrug:


----------



## Barhanita

I don't think that putting on weight is easy for everyone. Some people struggle all their life to lose weight, others cannot put an extra ounce even if they eat a lot. It depends on metabolism and other factors. It also changes throughout life.


----------



## pola17

I agree!!


----------



## readynwilling

I'm surprised all u girls have your glucose tests at 28 weeks! Here hey are supposed to be done after 24 week but before 28 :shrug: I did mine at 26w 4d or something.

I'm up almost 25 lbs :wacko: I bet. Put another 20 before baby gets here :dohh:

Sorry to hear about baby A setarei :hugs: but the dr's know he/she is better off inside as long as possible, I'm sure they'll only deliver early if 100% needed! Try to take it easy :hug:

Good to hear about your cervix more babies and I hope yours behaves Jenzy!

Enjoy your toblerone bar Pola!! Try to eat one healthy extra snacks too :haha: but I'm not one to preach hahahaha


----------



## pola17

You should preach me, actually! :haha:

I´m gonna have a lentils soup!! :thumbup:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I have gained 15 lbs at 25 weeks. I started at 120 so I don't know if that's good or not. My Dr hasn't said anything so I'm guessing its good


----------



## mac1979

Hey ladies. I don't have much but it is 4 am here and my body decided to wake up hungry. Why does baby do this to me???


----------



## ZooMa

mac1979 said:


> Hey ladies. I don't have much but it is 4 am here and my body decided to wake up hungry. Why does baby do this to me???

Me too! Hmmm, toast or cereal? Maybe both....


----------



## borr.dg.baby

It's finals week for me, been up since 4am. Never in my life has it been this hard to study, pregnancy exhaustion has been a real deal for me all throughout this pregnancy. I will be done with all exams by the 15th, take a week off and start working on writing my thesis so I can get the degree, I really hope it goes smoother or I feel like I am going to collapse :( 

Limit on caffeine intake doesn't help either :(


----------



## more babies

I just wanted to throw in something about weight gain for those of you who haven't gained much. With my first I gained a total of 14 lbs and she was 7 lbs 10 oz coming two weeks early. With DD2 I gained 18 lbs and she was 8 lbs coming a week and a half early. Guidelines are good but some people just don't gain a lot and I don't think you need to be trying to gain extra weight just to be in the standard IF everything else is looking good.

As far as the glucose test goes my doctor told me any time after 28 weeks to get it done.


----------



## lolpants

sorry to hear of everyones complications :hugs: all round!

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

more babies said:


> I just wanted to throw in something about weight gain for those of you who haven't gained much. With my first I gained a total of 14 lbs and she was 7 lbs 10 oz coming two weeks early. With DD2 I gained 18 lbs and she was 8 lbs coming a week and a half early. Guidelines are good but some people just don't gain a lot and I don't think you need to be trying to gain extra weight just to be in the standard IF everything else is looking good.
> 
> As far as the glucose test goes my doctor told me any time after 28 weeks to get it done.

I agree, I gained less than a stone on my last baby and he was 8 pounds, normally for me I am less after I give birth than I was before getting pregnant and all my babies were big :flower: 


sorry I am not commenting much, really not feeling well today :dohh:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Celtic I hope you feel better :hugs: 

I started the pregnancy at 70kg and now weight 69kg, so I haven't gained any weight yet. My concern was for baby but doctor reassures me it's fine because she's growing perfect and I am not malnourished or anything like that, also I am on the heavy side lol but I try to listen to him and not be concerned


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Lily: you can do it! Go for it, girl! I know it's hard to study while feeling tired, but you'll do great! :flower:

Celtic: :hugs: everything ok??? Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Celtic, sorry that you're not feeling well, I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

Good luck with you're studying Borr, you're going to do amazing:thumbup: 

Jolley, your weight gain sounds fine to me. 

After going to see the midwife yesterday I feel better about mine actually. She told me that everyone gains weight at different rates so as long as you're not consuming excess calories for kicks, you're doing alright. Because I am only getting larger in my stomach area (and huge boobs :haha:) she is not concerned. She basically told me try to stay active, make healthy choices and eat when I'm hungry. So for those of us who have gained more weight than we might like, not to worry, if you're making healthy choices the weight is likely baby related and will come off post-pregnancy. For those of you who are not gaining a lot of weight, as long as you are eating healthy, baby is going to get the nutrients they need and be fine. One of my co-workers was not a very big woman, lost weight while pregnant, due to sickness and still had a large (8.5. lbs) and healthy baby boy! As many people have said, we're all different and our bodies will do different things while pregnant. I am going to try my best not to worry too much about weight moving forward and just do what my midwife suggested. :thumbup:

My appointment yesterday went well. Discussed 20 week ultrasound results, (everything looks good and all measured at 20 weeks, except for her femur which measured at 19 weeks, 6 days so DH is joking that she's going to have short legs like me). Baby is measuring well and got to hear her heartbeat (156 bpm). Diabetes test went well too, the liquid wasn't nearly as disgusting as I thought it would be...

Also, we start prenatal classes tonight, (we had to take them early as I wanted to do them through my midwife's office and they are not offering a summer class). Pretty excited about all that we're going to learn :happydance:

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## CelticNiamh

hi Girls thank you for all the well wishes :hugs:

I feel a little better managed some lunch so feeling sick has gone, but now I have massive heart burn that wont go away so tired and feeling hot like hot flushes as well :wacko: :flower:


----------



## pola17

Celtic :hugs: hot flashes are annoying! :(

Mrs Eddie, it's good to know your appointment went great! Also your comment makes me feel more relaxed about the weight gain! :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Pola, the appointment made me feel better about mine too. Seriously, I was a little depressed yesterday :haha:


----------



## mac1979

Does anybody else have a problem feeling full ever? I have eaten everything healthy that I can think of that we have in the house. Fresh fruit, greek yogurt, granola cereal, a couple cereal bars, 2 glasses of milk (1%) and about 30 oz of water so far and I can't feel full. I'm about ready to go out and get a super sized value meal from McDonalds and see if that helps.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Mac, I have had days like that before, maybe baby is going through a growth spurt???

I also meant to say earlier that I totally sympathize with your early morning wake up. I am up every day now at 5:00 am :wacko: I actually changed my work hours so they begin earlier as there is no point laying in bed trying to go back to sleep. Might as well get up, do a workout, start my day...


----------



## setarei

@mac, maybe baby is going through a growth spurt and need the extra energy?

@celtic, sorry to hear you aren't well. Are you taking anything for your heartburn? Tums usually does the trick for mine.


----------



## bella21

readynwilling said:


> I'm surprised all u girls have your glucose tests at 28 weeks! Here hey are supposed to be done after 24 week but before 28 :shrug: I did mine at 26w 4d or something.
> 
> I'm up almost 25 lbs :wacko: I bet. Put another 20 before baby gets here :dohh:
> 
> Sorry to hear about baby A setarei :hugs: but the dr's know he/she is better off inside as long as possible, I'm sure they'll only deliver early if 100% needed! Try to take it easy :hug:
> 
> Good to hear about your cervix more babies and I hope yours behaves Jenzy!
> 
> Enjoy your toblerone bar Pola!! Try to eat one healthy extra snacks too :haha: but I'm not one to preach hahahaha

Ready i was also told 24-28 weeks...so ill be going next week for glucose test and more bloodwork ughh! and i am also up 24 lbs already :dohh:



mac1979 said:


> Does anybody else have a problem feeling full ever? I have eaten everything healthy that I can think of that we have in the house. Fresh fruit, greek yogurt, granola cereal, a couple cereal bars, 2 glasses of milk (1%) and about 30 oz of water so far and I can't feel full. I'm about ready to go out and get a super sized value meal from McDonalds and see if that helps.

me!! i just ate a bowl of cereal and banana and I'm feeling nauseas I'm so hungry still. going to go make a spinach and arugula salad with strawberries and candied walnuts ! yummy


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> @mac, maybe baby is going through a growth spurt and need the extra energy?
> 
> @celtic, sorry to hear you aren't well. Are you taking anything for your heartburn? Tums usually does the trick for mine.


I had to wait for Dh to come home before I could get to the shops for something for my heartburn so far so good it has eased, still feel crappy and so tired I hope it is not a cold my blood sugars were high after my dinner and I did not eat a big portion either not very hungry today I hope a good nights rest will sort me out :thumbup:

Mac I say it is deffo a growth spurt happening :flower:

Bella good luck at the appointment for the GTT :thumbup:

Borr hope your getting some rest inbetween all that study and work :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

Celtic-hope you feel better soon :flower:

I just got caught up from yesterday, I hope all the cervices behave and babies can bake a little longer

So, I caved and went to Burger King. Talk about a cluster. First they charged me for the wrong order at the drive thru. They credited back half of what they charged me on the card, I pointed that out and the gave me the rest back in cash. I finally get my food and go home. They had put mayo on my Whopper (I ordered it without), the fries were cold and they gave me Coke instead of Dr Pepper. A pregnant woman should be able to press charges for something like that. :devil:


----------



## bella21

sorry mac i hate it when that happens!!! :growlmad:

so im booking a flight to north carolina to see my family june 19- june 23. ill be 7 months by then...its only about an hour and 15 minute flight do you ladies think that its okay to fly then??


----------



## mac1979

bella21 said:


> sorry mac i hate it when that happens!!! :growlmad:
> 
> so im booking a flight to north carolina to see my family june 19- june 23. ill be 7 months by then...its only about an hour and 15 minute flight do you ladies think that its okay to fly then??

I am flying to Washington DC in a couple of weeks. My midwife says I'll be fine since I haven't had any issues this pregnancy.


----------



## bella21

thanks mac! i wanted to ask my doctor but i won't be seeing her until may 29th and i plan on already having the flight bought


----------



## mac1979

If you find a deal, it is always good to book it right away. We are flying into DC so see a friend and taking a train to Philadelphia to sight see, then taking a train back to DC to spend a bit more time with our friend. So looking forward to one last trip without another human to keep track of.


----------



## CelticNiamh

bella21 said:


> sorry mac i hate it when that happens!!! :growlmad:
> 
> so im booking a flight to north carolina to see my family june 19- june 23. ill be 7 months by then...its only about an hour and 15 minute flight do you ladies think that its okay to fly then??

I flew to Australia at 27 weeks pregnant had some swelling but the special scocks worked a treat :)


----------



## JenzyKY

I swear by the support socks. I can be a little puffy and if I wear them to bed its all gone.


----------



## lolpants

I flew at 30 weeks with Phoebe and was fine :)

Mac I seem to be constantly hungry!!

Lol xx


----------



## Barhanita

I have to wear compressional stockings all the time. I HATE them! They are uncomfortable, itchy, expensive and hot. But I guess they help.

Also, I got my first IV today. Feel much better now. But they said they can only do it every couple of weeks.


----------



## Barhanita

Third trimester!  Please don't look at my face, I had a rough day.


----------



## readynwilling

bar you look UBER cute!!


----------



## pola17

Mac, lately I'm getting full way too quick! As for the burger king issue, I'd me pissed!!

Bar, you look cuuuuuute!!!

As for flying while pregnant, when I worked at the airport, I checked in women on their third tri, and they did fine!!

Celtic, feeling better??? :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Mac, lately I'm getting full way too quick! As for the burger king issue, I'd me pissed!!
> 
> Bar, you look cuuuuuute!!!
> 
> As for flying while pregnant, when I worked at the airport, I checked in women on their third tri, and they did fine!!
> 
> Celtic, feeling better??? :hugs:

Hi Pola, yep a lot better today :happydance: 

Bar I agree you look very cute, lovely bump, I love your top as well :thumbup:


----------



## JenzyKY

I keep getting cervix kicks tonight. Ouchie!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar you look great :) I love the shirt


----------



## more babies

JenzyKY said:


> I keep getting cervix kicks tonight. Ouchie!

I had this happening for the first time about a week ago and it definitely hurts!


----------



## Sooz

Bar you look lovely Hun. :flower:

Seretai I hope twin A has a growth burst soon so you can stop worrying so much, it must be really stressful when you can't even confide in your close family. I'm glad they're keeping a close eye on baby A for you. Hopefully s/he'll hang in there for a few more weeks to be in the best position for an early birth if necessary.

On the weight thing, I've put on around 2 stone myself now, taking what I lost in first trimester into account. It does only appear to be on my bump and boobs thank heavens as I only gained 1.5 overall with DD and lost 1 stone of it immediately after birth! I was back to my pre-pregnancy weight and size within a month (I took pictures to check lol) so hope for the same this time. :blush:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Mac, the BK thing would have totally annoyed me :growlmad:, I find that I have little patience these days...

Bella, that salad you made sounds amazing. I might have to try it tonight...

Celtic, glad you are feeling better.

Bar, can't see your photo for some reason but I am sure that you're looking lovely. 

Last night's prenatal class was quite good. It is a small class, there are five couples in total and everyone seems really nice! We went over the various stages of labour last night and I think it was a really good learning experience for both DH and myself. I was also surprised as I thought that I would be the least pregnant person there but two of the girls were 22 weeks along, one had a due date the day before mine and the other is 30 weeks along. I actually felt bad for the girl who is 30 weeks as she is totally freaked out and panicked that she doesn't know enough yet. I told her she would be fine but by the end of the class I think she was even more freaked out, the poor thing. 

The instructor was also very nice, interesting but nice, (she's definitely very knowledgeable and passionate about childbirth and motherhood). She is also a doula and a strong advocate of home birth, unmedicated birth, etc. Interesting as I have thought about trying to avoid pain management drugs as I learn more about labour but then worry that I may be too much of wuss and won't be able to handle it. :haha:

Also, tonight we are starting our baby registry. Super excited :happydance:


----------



## mac1979

Mrs Eddie, you class sounds a bit like mine. We are taking a Bradley class since I don't want any drugs since I have a huge fear of needles. I even chose where I give birth because this is only group of hospital midwives where I live that don't require any type of IV. But back to my class, there are about 5 of us and our instructor is also a doula. I like her because she isn't sugar coating everything. In our first class she told us it will be painful and we will probably be cursing our husbands and anybody else we can think of. I like that kind of honesty.


----------



## Barhanita

Oh wow, you are already taking classes? All my classes are in June/July... Am I waiting too long? I will have classes on birth, unmedicated birth, breastfeeding, baby first aid, baby care and a hospital visit. I wonder if I should have scheduled them earlier.


----------



## mac1979

The class I am taking is for 12 weeks, so this will take me right up to my due date almost. If I go into labor early we won't be able to finish the classes.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Those classes sound like fun!

I chose not to take any classes because I decided they were too expensive. Me and DH are taking the online "class" that baby center offers for free. They also give you materials and it's all in videos so we watch them together. Hopefully that will do. I just don't get any of the exercises or that, just the info. Here's the link in case anyone wants to check it out. So far we have done 2 chapters and it seems pretty good.

https://www.babycenter.com/childbirth-class-view?isNotLoggedIn=false&isNotSubscribed=true


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

LOL Mac, that is too funny! Yes, our instructors sound very similar, mine definitely will not sugar coat anything either. Last night she was telling all of the husbands what not to do during labour, as most Mom's are really in the zone and needs lots of support. She basically told them failure to follow those guidelines would likely result in some sort of abuse from their wife/partner. :haha: I am definitely going to consider an unmedicated birth more seriously; I like the idea of being able to get up and walk, try different positions as well as labour in a tub, etc. The thing that I really like about a home birth is that you can actually give birth in the tub, which you can't do at the hospital. One of my friends had a homebirth and absolutely loved the experience and the other just had an unmedicated birth and had a really quick recovery :thumbup:

Bar, I don't think you are waiting too long to take courses at all. I would have waited a bit longer but I really wanted to take this course through my midwife's office and they don't offer a summer class currently...

Thanks for the link Borr, I may check out those online classes too!


----------



## Crystal5483

Hi ladies hope all is well. Been so busy lately I haven't been able to post or follow up. 

I took one class with DD and that was the birthing class and I didn't find it useful as everything changes once you're in the room. So no classes this time for us. 

Here was Mackenzie yesterday :)
https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/B26BAED8-9B93-4A1F-AAEA-7B42114E9495-28197-0000174ADADD0D4B.jpg

And here is Mackenzie VS Madison (right after birth)
https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/60DD0CE1-DFCA-48F3-9B54-53B1C0EAD0F9-36581-000018CF856EFF6B.jpg


----------



## mac1979

Mrs Eddie, I was talking to the midwives about laboring in the tub since we can't technically have a water birth in Nebraska. She told me that if I "don't tell her I have the urge to push she won't be able to get me out of the water, and if I am close they won't move me since it can halt labor", so basically she was telling me how I can have a water birth "accidentally" :haha: Another reason I like my midwives. 

Barhanita-I don't think you are waiting too long either, I am an anxious person and wanted to get it all done ASAP. I am still wanting to get our stroller put together, but I will need DH to help and he said he won't until July...the big meanie.:haha:


----------



## more babies

No classes for me as well. I actually never took classes with my other two either. The classes that you ladies have taken so far sound great though!


----------



## readynwilling

we did a birth/child care class the first time - i mostly did it as it included a tour of the hospital.

But i didnt' do any special classes for a natural/unmedicated birth. I read a LOT of books and prepared myself and had the birth i wanted in the hospital without any issues. 

I just got back from my 28w midwife appt. My GTT was good. My iron was good. Baby is happy :) (thats what she says when she measures his heartbeat, she doesn't actually give me a number LOL) I have however gained 10lbs in 4 weeks :yikes:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I haven't taken any classes...I should probably look into them

Welcome back Crystal :flower: glad you and your baby are doing good. Cute pics :cloud9: they look so much alike!


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks Jolley! Yes they have the same nose for sure! Can't wait to see real life what she looks like.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Yea their noses are identical! I know, I can't wait to see what my girl looks like!


----------



## CelticNiamh

those classes sound great, wish i had some of those first time round mine were crap lol 

Crystal supper cute pictures and wow so alike no mistaking them for siblings any way :flower: good to see you back here as well


----------



## pola17

Heeeeey Crystal!!!! Your girls definitely look like sisters! Soooo adorable! :cloud9:

My sis and I don't look alike at all!!!


----------



## Sooz

We took a NCT perinatal class last time, x2 sessions on labour & birth, x2 on breast feeding, one reunion and x2 post-natal sessions for the mums. It was really good but the main reason we did it was to make friends and I still see all of my class now. In fact, four of us are expecting 5 new babies (between us, one set of twins) within 6 weeks of each other again now! 

I think the BF sessions especially paid of as all six of us managed to BF for a minimum of 6 months. We were the last to wean at 15 months. Of the labours we had two natural, 2 assisted and 2 CS (one crash section under general aneasthetic)...so a real mixed bag.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Heeey Crystal welcome back, glad to hear you are doing good :hi: Very cute picture!! They look alike how awesome :cloud9:

I hope that with my online classes I will do fine. I already have a ton of friends with children so I am not really feeling like I need to find more friends lol


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

LOL Mac, like you would accidentally give birth without feeling the baby come out (I wish):haha:...That is awesome though and midwifes are amazing. I love how they involve the mother in the whole birth experience!

Crystal, what a beautiful picture, she certainly does look like your DD.

Ready, glad all went well at your appointment. Are you doing a homebirth this time?

Sooz, that is amazing that you are still friends with so many ladies from your class, hope we have the same experience!


----------



## lolpants

Wow Crystal that is crazy how alike they are! fab pic!

Loving the bump bar!!

I've just got back from a friends bday meal and they challenged me to eat as many yorkshire puddings as I could - I managed 12!!! Got my GTT in the morning so at least I'm nicely stuffed for the night!! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

12???!!! Why didn't you share one with me?? :haha:


----------



## mac1979

What is Yorkshire pudding?


----------



## pola17

I dunno, but whenever the word pudding is on, I'm all for it! :haha:


----------



## twinkletots

lolpants said:


> Wow Crystal that is crazy how alike they are! fab pic!
> 
> Loving the bump bar!!
> 
> I've just got back from a friends bday meal and they challenged me to eat as many yorkshire puddings as I could - I managed 12!!! Got my GTT in the morning so at least I'm nicely stuffed for the night!! :haha:
> 
> Lol xx

Wow, 12 Yorkshire puddings! That's impressive lol. They are tasty things mind you.
I am finding I get unbearable heartburn if I eat too much. It's bad enough if I eat normal size meals but if I stuff my face then I soon regret it and no amount of gaviscon sorts it out!

Glad to hear most of you ladies seem to be doing pretty good at the moment. We are getting there!


----------



## lolpants

Yorkshire puddings are a savoury item that you have traditionally with your cooked dinner on a Sunday.. Its basically pancake batter cooked in the oven.

https://www.yorkshiretelly.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Yorkshire_Pudding1.jpg

Not suffered too bad with heartburn this time = yey!

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Breastfeeding information, this story is amazing here is a mum who started breastfeeding up again at 6 weeks but some very good information on how to manage problems if they come up!!! 
https://www.empoweredwombyn.com/1/p...we-relactation-6-weeks-after-a-c-section.html


OOOH I am in the papers here today :haha: I know it is off topic but I am qouted https://www.independent.ie/irish-news/parents-left-in-fear-of-new-child-benefit-cuts-29253146.html


----------



## Dragonfly

Feel crap today. Sore back, baby on bladder all night, up peeing and just sore. In a mood and feel like crying all the time and feel sick. Blah. everything is annoying me. The slightest thing and I am cracking up. The fact my neighbour walks around with a baby radio a long way from his house and leaves the 1 year old alone all the time pees me right off.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Lol, wow 12 Yorkshire puddings, that is impressive stuff right there!

Celtic, thanks for sharing the breastfeeding article, I have a lot of fears around breastfeeding (I really, really want to be able to do it), so reading about someone else's experience was very helpful. Also, congrats on being quoted in that article, you're famous! :thumbup:

Dragonfly, sorry you are having a bad day, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Lol, wow 12 Yorkshire puddings, that is impressive stuff right there!
> 
> Celtic, thanks for sharing the breastfeeding article, I have a lot of fears around breastfeeding (I really, really want to be able to do it), so reading about someone else's experience was very helpful. Also, congrats on being quoted in that article, you're famous! :thumbup:
> 
> Dragonfly, sorry you are having a bad day, hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!

Thanks LOL I have been doing spokesperson for the group for 4 years but did not expect to make such a big paper LOL 

the support is not here in Irish hospitals they enourage you to breast feed but when you have the baby they put pressure on you to top up with bottles etc, it like they do not know enough about breastfeeding and how babies act!! get in touch with LLLeague they are brilliant, I used them a lot when I started first :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Celtic! My midwives are also very supportive of breastfeeding as is the hospital where I am giving birth so I am hoping we will be able to sort it out while we are there or in my subsequent appointments (my friend's midwife made a special house call to help her with breastfeeding specifically). My prenatal class also covers breastfeeding and there is an additional class that you can take through my midwive's office that I might look into. 

I have also looked up the LL League in my area as a reference too. I have heard great things about them so if I am having issues will definitely seek support there as well.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Thanks Celtic! My midwives are also very supportive of breastfeeding as is the hospital where I am giving birth so I am hoping we will be able to sort it out while we are there or in my subsequent appointments (my friend's midwife made a special house call to help her with breastfeeding specifically). My prenatal class also covers breastfeeding and there is an additional class that you can take through my midwive's office that I might look into.
> 
> I have also looked up the LL League in my area as a reference too. I have heard great things about them so if I am having issues will definitely seek support there as well.

good idea, even go for company and a chance to chat to other mothers really helps and can be very enjoyable :flower:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> Breastfeeding information, this story is amazing here is a mum who started breastfeeding up again at 6 weeks but some very good information on how to manage problems if they come up!!!
> https://www.empoweredwombyn.com/1/p...we-relactation-6-weeks-after-a-c-section.html
> 
> 
> OOOH I am in the papers here today :haha: I know it is off topic but I am qouted https://www.independent.ie/irish-news/parents-left-in-fear-of-new-child-benefit-cuts-29253146.html

Hey chica! Thanks for sharing the link!!! And you're famous!!!! :happydance: that's good, to fight for a cause! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

Sorry you're having a bad day, Dragonfly!!!

----

I'm resting today. Last night I started getting the same pain I got Friday night that made me go to the ER. But this time is on the left side. I texted my dr and he said I should continue taking antibiotics and drink a lot of water! So that's what I'm doing!
But I'm very worried, you know? :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Breastfeeding information, this story is amazing here is a mum who started breastfeeding up again at 6 weeks but some very good information on how to manage problems if they come up!!!
> https://www.empoweredwombyn.com/1/p...we-relactation-6-weeks-after-a-c-section.html
> 
> 
> OOOH I am in the papers here today :haha: I know it is off topic but I am qouted https://www.independent.ie/irish-news/parents-left-in-fear-of-new-child-benefit-cuts-29253146.html
> 
> Hey chica! Thanks for sharing the link!!! And you're famous!!!! :happydance: that's good, to fight for a cause! :thumbup:Click to expand...

LOL :haha: good to fight for what you believe in and is right :) 

I found a video it was made by swedish mums gaham style breastfeeding any place and any where!! not sure I take my boob out in a supper market to put on my baby mouth while they are in a shopping trolly!! but have done it in a car with me still wearing a seat belt and boob out :haha:
https://vimeo.com/64454466


----------



## CelticNiamh

CelticNiamh said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Celtic! My midwives are also very supportive of breastfeeding as is the hospital where I am giving birth so I am hoping we will be able to sort it out while we are there or in my subsequent appointments (my friend's midwife made a special house call to help her with breastfeeding specifically). My prenatal class also covers breastfeeding and there is an additional class that you can take through my midwive's office that I might look into.
> 
> I have also looked up the LL League in my area as a reference too. I have heard great things about them so if I am having issues will definitely seek support there as well.
> 
> good idea, even go for company and a chance to chat to other mothers really helps and can be very enjoyable :flower:Click to expand...

ooh this may be of help as well 

https://www.breastfeedingsupport.ie/tips-for-breastfeeding/


----------



## mac1979

Even with all the support out there I am still freaked out about making sure my baby gets what he needs when I am breastfeeding. I'm sure every mom worries about that...at least I hope I am not alone. 

Pola-I hope you start feeling better! Has the pain gone away at all?


----------



## pola17

Mac, you're not alone on that!!!

As for the pain, is still there! :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Mac, you're not alone on that!!!
> 
> As for the pain, is still there! :dohh:


Oh Pola hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Dragonfly I hope you feel better, bad days are always so mean to us :(

Celtic wow!! Congratulations!

Lol those look so good, makes me want to have something sweet :)

Pola I hope you feel better, it's always scary to have pains, I had some yesterday and then realized it was just some constipation lol, I hope it's nothing bad for you too.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I am also scared about the breastfeeding. I don't mind if I HAVE to bottle feed but I really know the best for baby is breast. I really hope that we can make it because I don't think there's any support here in Ecuador or help :(


----------



## mac1979

For Borr and Pola, I found this in a quick google search since La Leche League is international 

https://www.llli.org/ecuador.html


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh my Mac! That is wonderful! Thank you soooo much really. :) 

If you read the article Celtic sent us, it's shocking. Now try imagining how things are in a third world country with support. 

Glad to know I can talk to La leche league, hopefully they can help. It would have never even occurred to me to look.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Just so you get an idea of how things are for the poor here:

last week one of my mom's friend's worker went in to give birth at one of the state owned hospitals. She was in active labor and 4 other women were too. Out of the 4 women, only 2 babies survived. One of the babies died because the admissions woman would not allow the family to give her contact info, she insisted the patient HAD to do it herself, to which she did, and literally gave birth while giving out her info, her baby falling to the floor and dying. It's such a disturbing reality but with these kinds of things going on, breastfeeding is not really a priority, the priority is trying to get these babies born alive. I am still in shock thinking about this. Thankfully I have an economical situation that is good enough to go to a private hospital. That is why I pay all my appointments and scans and everything, my private insurance will only cover $1,500 which is nothing really, but I would rather pay all the bills and get a proper attention. Thankfully, private medical care is not as expensive as it would be in another country, my delivery will probably be $4,000 at the most. Also, appointments are not as expensive or scans either, so it's affordable for us, but for the poor people, they have to risk their lives. It's a sad reality.


----------



## Sooz

You can always talk to us as well! I got so much support from my friends on here last time who were also breastfeeding. 

Bizarrely they're is a trial scheme running in my area this time where I will be paid by the council for every week I breastfeed!


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> I am also scared about the breastfeeding. I don't mind if I HAVE to bottle feed but I really know the best for baby is breast. I really hope that we can make it because I don't think there's any support here in Ecuador or help :(

Borr there is https://www.llli.org/ecuador.html
here is youtube videos on how to latch your baby on https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zln0LTkejIs&list=PLCE59ADFA0AA3D4B6

some good information on getting started :hugs:


----------



## pola17

borr.dg.baby said:


> Just so you get an idea of how things are for the poor here:
> 
> last week one of my mom's friend's worker went in to give birth at one of the state owned hospitals. She was in active labor and 4 other women were too. Out of the 4 women, only 2 babies survived. One of the babies died because the admissions woman would not allow the family to give her contact info, she insisted the patient HAD to do it herself, to which she did, and literally gave birth while giving out her info, her baby falling to the floor and dying. It's such a disturbing reality but with these kinds of things going on, breastfeeding is not really a priority, the priority is trying to get these babies born alive. I am still in shock thinking about this. Thankfully I have an economical situation that is good enough to go to a private hospital. That is why I pay all my appointments and scans and everything, my private insurance will only cover $1,500 which is nothing really, but I would rather pay all the bills and get a proper attention. Thankfully, private medical care is not as expensive as it would be in another country, my delivery will probably be $4,000 at the most. Also, appointments are not as expensive or scans either, so it's affordable for us, but for the poor people, they have to risk their lives. It's a sad reality.

That's the sad reality in our beloved country! :( thankfully I also have an insurance and can afford a private hospital as well!!! 

Besides these dangers, if the baby arrives healthy, some babies cannot be breast fed. Formula here is way too expensive. My sister could never produce milk and the each formula can was about $20! And those end fast! :dohh:

A friend has an old expression that says: "when you come to visit me and the baby, don't bring flowers or clothes.... Bring formula milk or diapers!" :dohh:

BTW Mac, thanks for the link! :happydance: will ch-ch-ch-check it out!


Thanks Lily and Celtic! I think I'm just getting rid of another stone! :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Celtic thank you! I had no knowledge of any of that. I really need to start reading all about birth and breastfeeding. I finish exams next wednesday finally so I can concentrate most of my time on baby now.


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Celtic thank you! I had no knowledge of any of that. I really need to start reading all about birth and breastfeeding. I finish exams next wednesday finally so I can concentrate most of my time on baby now.

learning what a good latch looks like really helps but as Sooz said we can be there for each other :hugs: good luck at your exams :thumbup:


----------



## mac1979

For anybody going for a natural birth or going with cloth diapering, has anybody said "Good luck with that" in a really sarcastic way...like it can't be done? I am getting so sick of all these responses. I am ready to tell people to go stick it where the sun doesn't shine. Most people think it is awesome, others are just downright rude.


----------



## setarei

@mac, I got a lot of the "good luck with that" while they scoff at how naive I am as a first time mom to think that I can cloth diaper. It's so annoying that I've stopped telling people most of the "out there" things we are planning on doing to avoid it (I figure the can see how well it works after we've settled into things). My in laws are great though and keep telling us how amazing we are doing for researching and choosing what we want to do instead of falling into what some random person told us to do. Whenever I feel down, I just talk to them and they make me feel like supermom.


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> For anybody going for a natural birth or going with cloth diapering, has anybody said "Good luck with that" in a really sarcastic way...like it can't be done? I am getting so sick of all these responses. I am ready to tell people to go stick it where the sun doesn't shine. Most people think it is awesome, others are just downright rude.

An aunt did that to me when I said I want to cloth diapering But besides being sarcastic she sounded kind of angry... Like when you talk down to a teen! :shrug:
Annoying, isn't it???


----------



## onebumpplease

Yeah I've had that kind of attitude! Like maybe breastfeeding and using cloth nappies might not work for us, but we are perfectly within our rights to try. It's our baby(ies)!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I agree with what everyone else has said so far, a mother should feel free to make whatever choices she is most comfortable with regarding her labour and her baby. Most people who make comments re cloth diapering do not realize how far they have come in recent years and how much more of a selection there now is. Also, women have been labouring without pain intervention since the beginning of time so it can be done. Honestly, why people find it necessary to comment regarding choices that others are making regarding labour, raising their child, etc is beyond me :shrug: I understand trying to give helpful suggestions but really there is no need to be dismissive of something, even if it differs from your experience.

Just ignore negative comments Mac, not worth listening to!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Oh, and glad that I am not the only person who is frightened re breastfeeding. We can all be a source of support for one another!

It is also nice to know that some of you who have been through it before are happy to be a resource for us newbies, thanks! :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, I wanted to do cloth, but all those comments pushed me away.. I know, I am weak. But we will also start daycare pretty early, and they don't do cloth there..

I still want to do natural labor. But I don't talk about it much, so no one can judge me.

I really-really want to breastfed.

But you know what I noticed in my 6-week perinatal depression program? Most of the mother with PPD started feeling bad after either failed breastfeeding or after the labor that went noit the way they planned. So now I am determined not to set any high expectation. I want natural labor and breastfeeding for as long as possible. But if I am not able to, and end up with c-section and formula - I will have to be ok with it. Because PPD is not fun, and I will take whatever comes.


----------



## lolpants

Best way to be is to go into everything with a open mind, don't beat yourself up if you can't do something, if anyone judges you because you don't do things their way then thats their problem..

:hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## setarei

@bar, I know how you feel about high expectations. What I'm doing is researching my options, choosing my preferences and hoping for the best. I'm making sure I research the options I don't want as well as those I want so that I'm not lost if something changes. There's not much more you can do really so try not to worry about not being able to do what you want.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I agree with what LOL said you have to keep your mind open because you never know what's going to happen but it's okay to have preferences as well. :) I can totally understand what Bar means too. I try to keep my mind open to all the options that way I don't feel disappointed for what happens


----------



## readynwilling

i have to still read Celtic's link, but a great great book - is the breastfeeding guide by Ina May Gaskin. definitely filled with positive bf'ing stories and lots of information about the "misinformation" out there. Worth a read if you can get your hands on a copy. I had loads of "issues" with bf'ing. I couldn't sit due to broken tailbone, J NEVER latched properly, she only nursed for 4 or 5 minutes per feed, she was a SLOW gainer and dropped percentiles constantly and still was Exclusively breastfed til she was 8 months old. 

I was met with lots of negative reactions when i chose to Cloth Diaper J. But i ignored them and did it anyway. I stopped at 15 months as it was SO hot here she was getting constant heat rash on her bum. Then she started to potty train early so i went with it. Im not 100% sure i will cloth diaper this baby. I mean J is potty trained now, so i would only have 1 but im not sure i want the extra laundry this time. i might do it part time, haven't decided 100%


----------



## JolleyGirl86

What are the benefits of cloth diapers vs disposable?


----------



## Barhanita

JolleyGirl86 said:


> What are the benefits of cloth diapers vs disposable?

I also want to know! Because I keep finding controversial info. Some say it's better for the environment to use cloth, others say that you end up using too much water... Then some people say that disposables are better to prevent rashes, but other say it's not true. Very confusing.


----------



## Barhanita

I just wanted to say how much I appreciate my DH. Tonight I threw up all over the bathroom (wasn't able to hold it in long enough). ALL OVER! And he immediately cleaned it. I love him so much.


----------



## Scottish

hi everyone!

just to say ive been catching up here and i love the bump pics youve all been posting, we have all come a long way!

Congrats to all in 3rd tri yipee!!!!!! i still feel like august is sooooooooo far away though haha 

i am also gonna try breast feeding but staying open minded! i struggled with my dd as she wanted fed all the time so i only managed 3 months! this time my aim is 6 months but i may consider combining breast and bottle if this baby decides to constantly feed as well. However, i have bought a breast pump, bottle steriliser and bottles in case hehe and i will also buy a tin of formula to keep as i remember the night i came home from hospital with dd i was so emotional as she wouldnt sleep as wanted fed all night (i mean without a break) so my oh went to tesco supermarket at 3am to buy bottles and formula and when i gave her the bottle she slept 5 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!! i couldnt believe the difference in her sleep when given formula so i always gave her a bottle at night and it made a big difference! 

Sorry for the long story !

anyway 3rd tri hasnt been very kind to me so far, i have awful lower back ache which is worse in bed at night and morning! i wake up literally every 20 minutes to either turn around, pee or just a random dream, i am exhausted. oh and i have the lovely heartburn but have stocked up on gaviscon 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Barhanita said:


> Mac, I wanted to do cloth, but all those comments pushed me away.. I know, I am weak. But we will also start daycare pretty early, and they don't do cloth there..
> 
> I still want to do natural labor. But I don't talk about it much, so no one can judge me.
> 
> I really-really want to breastfed.
> 
> But you know what I noticed in my 6-week perinatal depression program? Most of the mother with PPD started feeling bad after either failed breastfeeding or after the labor that went noit the way they planned. So now I am determined not to set any high expectation. I want natural labor and breastfeeding for as long as possible. But if I am not able to, and end up with c-section and formula - I will have to be ok with it. Because PPD is not fun, and I will take whatever comes.




JolleyGirl86 said:


> What are the benefits of cloth diapers vs disposable?




Mrs. Eddie said:


> Oh, and glad that I am not the only person who is frightened re breastfeeding. We can all be a source of support for one another!
> 
> It is also nice to know that some of you who have been through it before are happy to be a resource for us newbies, thanks! :hugs:

Why would any one judge over you wanting a natural birth? here it is encouraged. 
Breastfeeding always done with my kids if you need advice. Never wanted to and knew nothing when started and got no help at all so I know what no support feels like. 

cloth and disposable is up to you. I had to change from disposable as my youngest had chemical burns from pampers. Both mine always had rashes in disposables and Alex was nasty to the point he couldn't sit down he would scream and scream so I changed and never had a problem from them on in. Next will be in the same cloth too. I dont find it hard to do , few mins putting in and out of washing machine once a week as I have so much now and I buy the cheap ones. May not suit every one though . 

I had morning sickness this morning. Tried clearing my throat, threw up. Joy so now my throat hurts from the acid. :sick: and I keep bashing my bump off stuff, not used to it.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> I just wanted to say how much I appreciate my DH. Tonight I threw up all over the bathroom (wasn't able to hold it in long enough). ALL OVER! And he immediately cleaned it. I love him so much.

It is the little things that melt our hearts :flower: he is so good :thumbup:



Scottish said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> just to say ive been catching up here and i love the bump pics youve all been posting, we have all come a long way!
> 
> Congrats to all in 3rd tri yipee!!!!!! i still feel like august is sooooooooo far away though haha
> 
> i am also gonna try breast feeding but staying open minded! i struggled with my dd as she wanted fed all the time so i only managed 3 months! this time my aim is 6 months but i may consider combining breast and bottle if this baby decides to constantly feed as well. However, i have bought a breast pump, bottle steriliser and bottles in case hehe and i will also buy a tin of formula to keep as i remember the night i came home from hospital with dd i was so emotional as she wouldnt sleep as wanted fed all night (i mean without a break) so my oh went to tesco supermarket at 3am to buy bottles and formula and when i gave her the bottle she slept 5 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!! i couldnt believe the difference in her sleep when given formula so i always gave her a bottle at night and it made a big difference!
> 
> Sorry for the long story !
> 
> anyway 3rd tri hasnt been very kind to me so far, i have awful lower back ache which is worse in bed at night and morning! i wake up literally every 20 minutes to either turn around, pee or just a random dream, i am exhausted. oh and i have the lovely heartburn but have stocked up on gaviscon
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :)

Ready I must check out that book, I found a LLLeague meeting in my area, was in touch with them all ready and they invited me a long to meetings before I have baby, I think I will go, I know I have breastfed all of my babies only weaned Paul in November but I always find it so painful at the start, I was told it was because all my babies mouths were tiny so not big enough to get the nipple in far enough to reach the soft palette so like to see what they would recommended!!

not sure what to do about this as well, my boys were cleaning out their room, DH is going to paint it and they had a bag outside their door with rubbish in it, papers broken toys etc, I was walking past and something cut the heel of my foot. it really hurt but was only tiny so did not think much of it, yesterday I noticed my heel was very sore and it got worse as the day went on, had a look at it last night and it is infected, this morning you can see puss!! I am a bit shocked it happened so quick!! but wondering is it to do with being diabetic now to have that sort of reaction! my foot is all swollen as well :dohh:


----------



## setarei

@celtic, any kind of cut on your feet is very dangerous when you're diabetic. I don't mean to scare you but please go get it treated ASAP. It can get septic quickly and not something you want to be dealing with when pregnant. Since it just happened, you'll be fine now but don't wait for it to get to the danger point before doing something about it.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Scottish and Dragonfly, sorry to hear that you are not feeling great...hopefully the sickness passes soon.

Bar, how lovely of your DH!

Celtic, sorry to hear about your foot, ouch!!!

Ready, thanks for sharing your story, it is very encouraging. Also, thanks for the idea re the book. My friend is going to loan me the Ina May Gaskin's guide to childbirth book as well as she really enjoyed it, I will have to look into the breastfeeding one too! 

Lol, good advice, I agree completely. I have always really wanted to breastfeed and know I will be disappointed if it doesn't work out but I will try not to be too hard on myself!


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> @celtic, any kind of cut on your feet is very dangerous when you're diabetic. I don't mean to scare you but please go get it treated ASAP. It can get septic quickly and not something you want to be dealing with when pregnant. Since it just happened, you'll be fine now but don't wait for it to get to the danger point before doing something about it.

I will be going to the doctor later, when hubby comes home from work I would normally walk but its to far with my feet all ready feeling and looking huge LOL


----------



## setarei

@celtic. That's good to hear. We have a lot of diabetes in the family and I've learned to be very vigilant when it comes to feet after seeing things go downhill for some of my family.


----------



## JenzyKY

A lovely coworker of mine with 2 young children has been diagnosed with lethal invasive brain cancer. I read her status update on Facebook and can't stop crying. She has a great outlook on her last few months but its simply not fair. Holding my belly tight.


----------



## CelticNiamh

JenzyKY said:


> A lovely coworker of mine with 2 young children has been diagnosed with lethal invasive brain cancer. I read her status update on Facebook and can't stop crying. She has a great outlook on her last few months but its simply not fair. Holding my belly tight.

so sad :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Scottish said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> just to say ive been catching up here and i love the bump pics youve all been posting, we have all come a long way!
> 
> Congrats to all in 3rd tri yipee!!!!!! i still feel like august is sooooooooo far away though haha
> 
> i am also gonna try breast feeding but staying open minded! i struggled with my dd as she wanted fed all the time so i only managed 3 months! this time my aim is 6 months but i may consider combining breast and bottle if this baby decides to constantly feed as well. However, i have bought a breast pump, bottle steriliser and bottles in case hehe and i will also buy a tin of formula to keep as i remember the night i came home from hospital with dd i was so emotional as she wouldnt sleep as wanted fed all night (i mean without a break) so my oh went to tesco supermarket at 3am to buy bottles and formula and when i gave her the bottle she slept 5 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!! i couldnt believe the difference in her sleep when given formula so i always gave her a bottle at night and it made a big difference!
> 
> Sorry for the long story !
> 
> anyway 3rd tri hasnt been very kind to me so far, i have awful lower back ache which is worse in bed at night and morning! i wake up literally every 20 minutes to either turn around, pee or just a random dream, i am exhausted. oh and i have the lovely heartburn but have stocked up on gaviscon
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :)

:hugs: sorry third tri is being a btch!!!! Is there a way you can get a massage?? :flower:



CelticNiamh said:


> Barhanita said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say how much I appreciate my DH. Tonight I threw up all over the bathroom (wasn't able to hold it in long enough). ALL OVER! And he immediately cleaned it. I love him so much.
> 
> It is the little things that melt our hearts :flower: he is so good :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Scottish said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone!
> 
> just to say ive been catching up here and i love the bump pics youve all been posting, we have all come a long way!
> 
> Congrats to all in 3rd tri yipee!!!!!! i still feel like august is sooooooooo far away though haha
> 
> i am also gonna try breast feeding but staying open minded! i struggled with my dd as she wanted fed all the time so i only managed 3 months! this time my aim is 6 months but i may consider combining breast and bottle if this baby decides to constantly feed as well. However, i have bought a breast pump, bottle steriliser and bottles in case hehe and i will also buy a tin of formula to keep as i remember the night i came home from hospital with dd i was so emotional as she wouldnt sleep as wanted fed all night (i mean without a break) so my oh went to tesco supermarket at 3am to buy bottles and formula and when i gave her the bottle she slept 5 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!! i couldnt believe the difference in her sleep when given formula so i always gave her a bottle at night and it made a big difference!
> 
> Sorry for the long story !
> 
> anyway 3rd tri hasnt been very kind to me so far, i have awful lower back ache which is worse in bed at night and morning! i wake up literally every 20 minutes to either turn around, pee or just a random dream, i am exhausted. oh and i have the lovely heartburn but have stocked up on gaviscon
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ready I must check out that book, I found a LLLeague meeting in my area, was in touch with them all ready and they invited me a long to meetings before I have baby, I think I will go, I know I have breastfed all of my babies only weaned Paul in November but I always find it so painful at the start, I was told it was because all my babies mouths were tiny so not big enough to get the nipple in far enough to reach the soft palette so like to see what they would recommended!!
> 
> not sure what to do about this as well, my boys were cleaning out their room, DH is going to paint it and they had a bag outside their door with rubbish in it, papers broken toys etc, I was walking past and something cut the heel of my foot. it really hurt but was only tiny so did not think much of it, yesterday I noticed my heel was very sore and it got worse as the day went on, had a look at it last night and it is infected, this morning you can see puss!! I am a bit shocked it happened so quick!! but wondering is it to do with being diabetic now to have that sort of reaction! my foot is all swollen as well :dohh:Click to expand...

Ouch!!! Tell us what the dr says later!!! Sounds painful!
There, a get well flower! :flower:



JenzyKY said:


> A lovely coworker of mine with 2 young children has been diagnosed with lethal invasive brain cancer. I read her status update on Facebook and can't stop crying. She has a great outlook on her last few months but its simply not fair. Holding my belly tight.

Wow, how sad! :( :hugs: don't cry!!! :flower:

--
Bar: your hubby is very sweet!! Hope you're feeling better by now!!!


Girls: I have a question: does it hurt you in your lower ab??? I guess as this part hold on all the heavy stuff?? :shrug:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

JenzyKY said:


> A lovely coworker of mine with 2 young children has been diagnosed with lethal invasive brain cancer. I read her status update on Facebook and can't stop crying. She has a great outlook on her last few months but its simply not fair. Holding my belly tight.

So sad :( 


Celtic I hope you feel better


----------



## JenzyKY

Thanks girls. It's hard not crying knowing that a 5 and 7 year old wont have a mommy in a few months. :(


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic hope your foot gets better and isn't too infected!:flower:

Hope those with morning sickness will feel better soon. I hate morning sickness and hope mine doesn't return

Jenzy that is horrible :( life is so fragile

Pola I have that sore feeling too..must be cause our bumps are getting huge:haha:


----------



## JenzyKY

My poor belly button is unhappy. Where I had it pierced is all pink and uncomfortable. I guess it's going to look ugly soon.


----------



## pola17

I also had my belly button pierced! Ouch! :(

And yeah, I know what you mean about being hard not to cry! :( how tough! :(

And Jolley, yeah, my bump is also getting bigger, so I'm blaming it! :haha:

I'm craving for a virgin piña colada (but the one made creamy with condensed milk), with cream on top and the cherry.... Mmmmm... But impossible to get one! :(


----------



## mac1979

I'm so addicted to Nutella right now, so not healthy. I blame Pola. :haha:

Had anybody else had first tri symptoms return. I have gotten sick for the last 2 nights, just like I did when I had morning sickness. 

Celtic, until your DH can take you to the doctor can you try resting your foot in some warm water and epsom salts, it will help draw any nastiness out in the meantime. 

Jenzy-so sorry to hear about your friend :flower:

If anybody needs a laugh...I was at my chiropractor last night and he had a full office. When he adjusted my back I tooted, not loud but definitely not silent. I was mortified. He of course didn't flinch (maybe because he wife, my prenatal chiropractor, is 38 weeks pregnant), but I was so ready to leave. :blush:](*,)


----------



## Scottish

Hahahahaha mac that's funny but I would also feel embarrassed but it just can't be helped at times. Hehe

Jenzy that is such sad news, big hugs x

Pola I would love a massage and I am giving big hints to oh! Maybe if I say I will find somewhere to do it he might just give me one lol he good at massaging,


----------



## pola17

Lol whoopsie! :blush: it's just that my universe spins around nutella and its hard to not mention my greatest love! :haha: (sorry, Tigran lol). If you want I can make you feel like craving something healthier :winkwink:


----------



## pola17

Don't send hints! Be direct! :rofl: I just place my feet on my husband's lap and tell him "my body is working full time to bake our son. Now, get those hands started!!!" :rofl: 
It never fails! :winkwink:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

JenzyKY said:


> My poor belly button is unhappy. Where I had it pierced is all pink and uncomfortable. I guess it's going to look ugly soon.

Mine is pink and ugly :wacko: I regret getting it so much! :growlmad:



mac1979 said:


> If anybody needs a laugh...I was at my chiropractor last night and he had a full office. When he adjusted my back I tooted, not loud but definitely not silent. I was mortified. He of course didn't flinch (maybe because he wife, my prenatal chiropractor, is 38 weeks pregnant), but I was so ready to leave. :blush:](*,)

Haha :rofl: that is so embarrassing 

I had a crazy craving last night for birthday cake, you know, typical vanilla with frosting! I didn't know where to get it and once we found a place that sells it, the guy in front of me bought the last one :dohh: So thankfully they sold individual pieces and I bough two lol 

I have had a rough morning, nervous about my exams but I am pretty anxious about my upcoming scan next friday. I always get nervous before scans that something is wrong and now I am nervous that baby is not growing properly. I have not gained any weight and I don't see my bump bigger so I am scared that she is not growing. :(


----------



## pola17

Hey Lily! Don't be nervous!!! I'm sure Isabela is growing perfectly! :hugs:

And lol at the cake story! Where did you go? Last time I craved for sweet and coffee's chocolate mousse but they ran out of it. Had the lemon pie, but it wasn't the same! :dohh:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

pola17 said:


> Hey Lily! Don't be nervous!!! I'm sure Isabela is growing perfectly! :hugs:
> 
> And lol at the cake story! Where did you go? Last time I craved for sweet and coffee's chocolate mousse but they ran out of it. Had the lemon pie, but it wasn't the same! :dohh:

I have been craving vanilla with frosting cake forever! I went everywhere and no one had any! I found some at a Colombian bakery near my house lol it was really good! I also bough colombian empanadas that I love and they were really good too! I want to go back and buy the whole cake though!! :dohh:


----------



## mac1979

Do any of you ever see your bump move without feeling any movement? I have been watching mine and it is looking like Xavier is moving about but I don't feel it.


----------



## pola17

Lol Lily! Share a piece of that cake! :haha: now I'm longing empanadas de queso, Guayaquil style! :dohh:

Mac: *raises hand*. It has happened to me! Lol!


----------



## onebumpplease

It's happened to me and thought I was imagining it! Couldn't understand how she could move enough to move me, but not feel it...glad I've not lost my marbles!


----------



## Barhanita

Sometimes I don't feel it with my belly, but if I put my hand, I can feel it. I think it happens whenever my placenta is on the way.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Jenzy, I am so sorry to hear about your friend, how awful. Sending you huge :hugs:

Pola, a virgin Pina Colada sounds delish!

:rofl::rofl: Mac!!! That is hilarious!

Bor, I'm sure all will be awesome at your scan and that baby Isabela is absolutely fine. Good luck with your exams :thumbup:


----------



## Barhanita

Borr, I haven't gained any weight either, and don't see my belly getting bigger, so I understand your fears. They don't do scans here unless your fundal height is not measuring right. Mine is measuring right, so I don't get scans. But I am sure that your girl is fine!! Good luck with the tests.


----------



## mac1979

I am wondering if we don't notice our bumps growing because we just see them day to day and may not notice the change as much. I looked at myself side view the other day in my mirror and was like "holy crap, I look like a beached whale"


----------



## pola17

That's a good point, Mac! I never did the weekly pic to compare! And hey! I'm sure you look great!!!! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Here is my 26 wks 2 day twin baby bump pic from today....:winkwink: I am bursting out of this shirt which was loose on me not to long ago...:haha::blush:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC00349-Copy_zps0df82611.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC00345-Copy_zpsb3366ef4.jpg


----------



## CelticNiamh

it is all baby Wanabe :thumbup: great bump :flower:


----------



## pola17

You look cuuuuuuute, wannabepreggo!! :cloud9:


----------



## CelticNiamh

OMG OMG my friend on facebook went for a scan today and its quads 4 heart beats :happydance::happydance::happydance: she is just 8 weeks FX all goes supper well for her now!!!


----------



## Scottish

Lovely bump wannabe! It's gorgeous

Thanks for describing the cake borr now I REALLY want cake vanilla with frosting mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm am drowling lol tomorrow I will have to hunt some down :)

I to worry about baby not growing but I haven't really been taking weekly pics just every few weeks and my bump is getting slowly bigger but baby still seems to stay in same area quite low down


----------



## Scottish

Wow Celtic! That's amazing but scary to haha! Sending her lots of good wishes and plenty :dust:


----------



## pola17

Wow Celtic!! Quadruplets!!!! How awesome! :happydance:
Congrats for your friend!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh my goodness FOUR!! FX'd everything goes well for her and the babies.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the compliments on my bump picture girls!!! :flower:

https://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy253/blue-nightingale/Thank%20you%20gifs/0054.gif

@Celtic, WOW, OMG, 4 BABIES!!!!! Congrats to your friend & H&H 9 months to her!!! Did she do any fertility treatments to end up with 4 babies!!! I am so big with 2 and uncomfy that I can't imagine what it would be like to have 4, woah!!!!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Hahaha Mac I feel the same way:haha:

Wannabe great pics :flower:

I want some cake now after all this cake talk! :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Haha sorry girls, but we should all get cake!!! Hahahaha

Celtic wow! 4 babies! How exciting and scary too lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Wannabe great bump!!


----------



## ZooMa

Wow! 4 babies! That is ... incredible/amazing/intimidating/awesome/scary/miraculous/cool!

Hi again ladies. I know I don't post on this board nearly as often as the dozen or so of you that keep this thing running. However, I do keep up with reading!

All this talk of cake (especially carrot cake, my favorite!) has me all sad now. I completely failed my 50 g (1 hour) glucose screening test today. Cutoff is 135, I got 166. It's not "diagnostic," per se, of gestational diabetes (would be if value was >200 or so). I'm now scheduled for the official 3 hour / 100 g glucose tolerance test in 10 days.

This positive screen has definitely motivated me to finally get off my duff and be more active. I did go for a nice walk around the neighborhood today, which is my first walk in over a week. It is getting a little slower these days, and the movement always triggers BH contractions which are uncomfortable. The positive screen will hopefully also get me to the gym and start building some muscle mass, too. I know inactivity doesn't _cause_ GDM (gestational diabetes mellitus), but exercise can definitely help manage it.

I also know a screening test is just that -- a screen -- but I am worried about the results of the actual test, especially since I failed the screen by a hefty margin. I've spent much of tonight trying to research medical articles about the likelihood that I actually will have GDM, but that info is hard to come by. I saw one study that says for women with > 150 on their 1 hour screen, about 30% of them are positive on the OGTT 3 hour test. I am finding a lot of numbers with sensitivity and specificity, but those are hard to interpret without knowing the actual incidence of diabetes. The statistic I'm looking for is PPV (positive predictive value) ... but I need to keep looking at this point.

Anyway, good luck for all you ladies who are undergoing this soon. I know the screen isn't standard in all countries. I guess my only risk factor here would be age > 30 (or > 25, depending on what you read!). I guess I can also look at it that, if the test is positive, it just means my placenta is just doing a REALLY GOOD JOB at what it is supposed to do, which is finding a way to shuttle all nutrients to the baby. Either that, or Baby Girl just has a wicked sweet tooth!

Thanks for listening to my rant. I wish I could have carrot cake... hmmmm....


----------



## ZooMa

Here's an interesting page about gestational diabetes and screening. https://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/gd/gd_testing.htm


----------



## JenzyKY

CelticNiamh said:


> OMG OMG my friend on facebook went for a scan today and its quads 4 heart beats :happydance::happydance::happydance: she is just 8 weeks FX all goes supper well for her now!!!

My first thought to this is holy sh$t batman. :haha: I had a primary baby who was a quad. He's one now but I hope your friend has a much better outcome. I'd be severely petrified but I know too much....


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks again for the compliments on my bump girls!!! :flower:

@Zoo, I am sorry about the failed glucose test and having to take the secondary one. I hope that you can get things back under control and that the GD doesn't get any worse or cause you a lot of problems. Big hugs and good luck to you hun!!! :hugs::hugs: Try not to over do it with working out if it is giving you contractions. I would talk to your OB about it and see if it is safe for you at this point in the pregnancy if it is giving you contractions to be on the safe side. You want to keep those babies cooking for a long as possible!! :hugs:


Here are a few nursery pics... We are almost done with it, but not quite yet... Here is a link to my journal if anyone wants to check out how it looks so far!!:winkwink:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...next-ob-appoint-05-17-a-124.html#post27265205

I hope that everyone is having a wonderful weekend!!! :flower:

https://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp165/Zsike1112/TAVASZ2013/Haveagreatweekend_zps7c90b818.jpg


----------



## pola17

Zooma! Sorry you have to get a second test! :hugs:

Wannabe, the nursery is adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## bella21

CelticNiamh said:


> OMG OMG my friend on facebook went for a scan today and its quads 4 heart beats :happydance::happydance::happydance: she is just 8 weeks FX all goes supper well for her now!!!

celtic this doesn't happen to be Dr.grumps on BnB does it??? i just read she went in for her ultrasound today and is also expecting quads!!!


----------



## bella21

hope everybody is doing well by the way. i feel like with working so much i havnt had too much time to post!! 

does anybody get a really bad pain above their belly button? mines about 2 inches above and an inch to the right. i posted about it in 2nd tri yesterday but nobody responded. its only when I'm on my feet at work and it feels kind of like a tugging sensation but its painful to the point where it feels bruised and its very uncomfortable. the doctor said tis probably just skin stretching but left it at that. but skin stretching in the same spot constantly for at least the past month its been happening? its not even like i feel the baby kicking in this spot either! do you think he could be pulling at the umbilical cord or something? :shrug:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola I had these things today called happy hippos or something like that, and they have Nutella in them. They were so good! I thought you would prob like them:haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bella I have that too..it comes and goes, I'm not sure what it is!


----------



## bella21

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Bella I have that too..it comes and goes, I'm not sure what it is!


im glad im not the only one...but seriously it hurts!! once i relax after work its fine...but when I'm on my feet its pretty bad


----------



## lolpants

Jenzy that is awful about your friend :( Has she been only given a few months? Hopefully she'll prove them all wrong and go on to see her children grow up :cry: so sad :(

Wannabe I love your bump but OMG your nursery is absolutely beautiful!!!!

Celtic that is crazy, 4 babies!!! is it her 1st pregnancy too?

Zooma, hope you're in the 70% :hugs: I just had my 2nd GTT Thursday, they said if bad news would hear next day ... no phone call yesterday so FX all ok with me too :flower:

Lol xx


----------



## ZooMa

wannabeprego said:


> @Zoo, I am sorry about the failed glucose test and having to take the secondary one. I hope that you can get things back under control and that the GD doesn't get any worse or cause you a lot of problems. Big hugs and good luck to you hun!!! :hugs::hugs: Try not to over do it with working out if it is giving you contractions. I would talk to your OB about it and see if it is safe for you at this point in the pregnancy if it is giving you contractions to be on the safe side. You want to keep those babies cooking for a long as possible!! :hugs:




lolpants said:


> Zooma, hope you're in the 70% :hugs: I just had my 2nd GTT Thursday, they said if bad news would hear next day ... no phone call yesterday so FX all ok with me too :flower:

Thanks ladies. Just to be clear -- as of right now, I *don't* carry the diagnosis of GD... just have to take the second step of testing. I'm hoping that even though I was technically fasting for 2.5 hours prior to the screen, I had eaten enchilada soup for lunch with beans and corn which do have some carbs, and maybe that contributed. The BH contractions when I'm exercising aren't bad, just annoying. It's very typical for a change in position or activity level to kick them off, so I'm not worried. They stop if I stop, so that's a good sign.

Lovely bumps and nurseries!


----------



## Scottish

Wow wannabe your nursery is stunning! Absolutely gorgeous the baby's will love it :)

Zooma I hope your next tests come back all clear! 

Am of to bake a Victoria sponge cake since all the cake talk lol. I was going to go to greggs and just buy some cakes but my dd wants to bake so Victoria sponge it is. Fingers crossed it turns out well haha


----------



## more babies

Wannabe great bump pics and I love your nursery! :thumbup:

Zoo good luck on your next screening!

AFM I can't help myself when it comes to cheesecake! My mother sent me an early mothers day gift of 4 individual cheesecakes from my favorite place.. and they're all gone now.. :blush:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi everyone quickly popping in to say hello!:flower: 

been very busy with role as a spokesperson for our group PACUB 


but yep my friend has a daughter all ready she was on clomid this cycle, they do think one baby is not doing so good weaker heart beat so not looking good for that one sadly, she is shocked and thorn as they have recomended she reduce :cry: I really feel for her on that as it is not a choice I could make!!! 

I will catch up later and see how your all doing :hugs:

oh ps my foot is much much better :happydance: infection gone yay


----------



## pola17

more babies: you just said the magic word: cheesecake! :dohh: Now I want some! :haha:

Scottish, share pics of the cake!! :D

Celtic: woohoo for your foot!! :happydance: It must have been very painful... as for your friend, what do you mean with "reduce"? :(


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Pola I had these things today called happy hippos or something like that, and they have Nutella in them. They were so good! I thought you would prob like them:haha:

what´s that??? PIIIICSSSSS!!! PIIIIIIICCCSSSS!!! :happydance:

Bella: I don´t have that pain, but maybe I will! Who knows? :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> more babies: you just said the magic word: cheesecake! :dohh: Now I want some! :haha:
> 
> Scottish, share pics of the cake!! :D
> 
> Celtic: woohoo for your foot!! :happydance: It must have been very painful... as for your friend, what do you mean with "reduce"? :(

I think they want her to keep 2 and ...... the other one or two so she have twins rather 3 or 4 babies :cry: 
Thats a roll of a dice I would not be willing to make, but that is just me and so understand how for some one else it may be right thing to do 

yep swelling much better and redness and soreness are eased!!


----------



## pola17

What I'm wondering is if you have 4 people in your womb, what's the procedure to just have twins? :( sounds like a sad situation! :(


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the compliments on my nursery girls!! :flower:

https://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy253/blue-nightingale/Thank%20you%20gifs/balloon-thank-you.gif

@Celtic, I am so sorry about your friend with the quads. That must be so scary having to consider reducing the number of babies. Please send big hugs to her from me. I will be keeping her in and her babies in my thoughts and prayers.:hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

wannabeprego said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my nursery girls!! :flower:
> 
> https://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy253/blue-nightingale/Thank%20you%20gifs/balloon-thank-you.gif
> 
> @Celtic, I am so sorry about your friend with the quads. That must be so scary having to consider reducing the number of babies. Please send big hugs to her from me. I will be keeping her in and her babies in my thoughts and prayers.:hugs:

Here is her thread on here!! :hugs:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-today-so-nervous-update-its-quadruplets.html


----------



## Dragonfly

hi all,sorry I dont get time to read all back and if i do I would end up missing people as I am always rushing on and off the internet. Kids bath time around now so more rushing off. 
Had a bad day today, fed up with so many people. Fed up with facebook too. Just in one of them moods.


----------



## mummyosborne

Hey girls can I join you? im due August 20th with a little boy :D x


----------



## lolpants

mummyosborne said:


> Hey girls can I join you? im due August 20th with a little boy :D x

Hello! welcome and congrats!! xx


----------



## Barhanita

Welcome mummyosborne!


----------



## pola17

:hugs: dragonfly, sorry you're having one of those days!

Welcome, mummyosborne!

Quick update: best food day ever. Went to a friend's restaurant and ate the most delicious local cuisine, then DH bought be a mousse cake with caramelized almonds... Now I'm laying in my bed like a piggy! :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Welcome Mummyosborne! :) 

Pola I will post a picture..I just need to figure out how to do it on my phone! Sounds like you've had a great day! :)

Celtic I'm sorry about your friend...that is a really tough situation she's in :(


----------



## wannabeprego

mummyosborne said:


> Hey girls can I join you? im due August 20th with a little boy :D x

:flower:

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab305/Jeanna_Marek/Greetings/Welcome/Group/2xWelcomeToTheGroupCherryBlossomTim.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Just some questions about pregnancy symptoms since we are all so close together in our pregnancies. 

Have any of you girls been getting hot flashes?:shrug:

Do any of you girls feel a lot of pressure in your behind? Like discomfort and a lot of weight pushing down, almost like you have a watermelon up your butt? LOL, sorry if this is TMI, but this is the best way I can describe it. :blush: I also have a lot of pressure pushing down on my lady parts which is similar to what is going on with my behind. :wacko: I think a lot of this is due to carrying twins and being so big for where I am in my pregnancy.

Anybody else got this stuff going on???:blush::wacko:

@Pola, your food sounds yummy!!! I am jealous since I have had a major sweet tooth going on lately in this pregnancy!!! Next time you better share with me hun!!! LOL!!! :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Scottish

Welcome mummyosborne! :)


Celtic I have see your friends thread about the quads I really hope everything turns out as she would hope for! Hard decision but am sure whatever one she makes will be the right one for her and baby's.

Wannabe as for symptoms yes I do get hot flushes which normally occur at work! Now and again I will feel pressure down below but think it way baby lying! However as you have two baby's you will probably feel the most pressure xxxx

My cake I made was Delish yum yum it satisfied me lol I will try and take pic of what's left in morning hehe xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

OMG OMG OMG my baby sister is pregnant she only found out today, I am going to be an Auntie so happy she is terrified poor thing working out her dates she is 7 weeks


----------



## pola17

Woohoo!!! Congrats for the new nephew/ niece, Celtic!!! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Welcome Mummyosborne! :)
> 
> Pola I will post a picture..I just need to figure out how to do it on my phone! Sounds like you've had a great day! :)
> 
> Celtic I'm sorry about your friend...that is a really tough situation she's in :(

I'll wait for the pic!!! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

wannabeprego said:


> Just some questions about pregnancy symptoms since we are all so close together in our pregnancies.
> 
> Have any of you girls been getting hot flashes?:shrug:
> 
> Do any of you girls feel a lot of pressure in your behind? Like discomfort and a lot of weight pushing down, almost like you have a watermelon up your butt? LOL, sorry if this is TMI, but this is the best way I can describe it. :blush: I also have a lot of pressure pushing down on my lady parts which is similar to what is going on with my behind. :wacko: I think a lot of this is due to carrying twins and being so big for where I am in my pregnancy.
> 
> Anybody else got this stuff going on???:blush::wacko:
> 
> @Pola, your food sounds yummy!!! I am jealous since I have had a major sweet tooth going on lately in this pregnancy!!! Next time you better share with me hun!!! LOL!!! :haha::winkwink:

Lol, I prefer to share, as I feel less guilty! :haha:

As for symptoms, so far just hot flashes at nights...

However, whenever I get Braxton hicks I feel like I need to pee right there! :shrug:


----------



## bella21

CelticNiamh said:


> OMG OMG OMG my baby sister is pregnant she only found out today, I am going to be an Auntie so happy she is terrified poor thing working out her dates she is 7 weeks

congrats thats great!!!!!! and i also saw the thread with your friend I've been following them on the BOAS thread they have going ! how exciting and nerve racking and the same time!

wannabe i don't really get my pressure down there only feel kicks down there every so often. not many hot flashes either .. only sometimes when i get out of the shower but i think its all normal :)

welcome mummyosborne!!! congrats on your baby boy!

dragonfly hope your days gets better! mines been shit too..was also in a mood today! 


btw...HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO EVERYBODY!!!! i got my first mothers day card today in the mail from my mom :) ill for sure be saving that one!


----------



## mummyosborne

Congratulations! I can't wait to be an auntie but my brother seems to have no interest in settling down get and he's older than me! Lol x


----------



## lolpants

Wannabe I get that pressure, but only at the front.. sometimes it really feels like theres a head coming out!! 

Congrats Celtic!! Your 1st time as a Auntie? I've been an Aunt since I was 18 mths old, so I know no different!!

mummyosbourne, I see you had your DD at 29 weeks! Do you think you'll be that early again? Scares me as I am 29 weeks soon and have nothing ready yet!

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I have nothing ready either, I dont even have a hospital bag . I have clothes out of the wardrobe needing washed, didnt realise I had so much from the boys for the first few months, loads of vests and grows. but mentally I am not prepared at all. I have looked up nothing to do with pain yet I keep putting it off and its closing in. I feel like with last two births nothing went as I wanted that that may happen again and I will be disappointed and really I just want to get out of there and home.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Wanabe keep an eye on the pressure, it can be normal to feel is on and off in third tri but with two babies in there your probaby feeling it a little earlier, but were they not keeping an eye on your cervix? I had a lot of pressure on my third baby and was a bit crampy one day, I had my appointment with the hospital the next day mentioned it to my doctor she checked me and I was 3 cm and 70% effaced they admitted me for steriod injections just in case baby came earlier! all my pressure was in my bum not in the front though! so I would ring your doctor and tell them, they might want to check nothing is going on :hugs: just in case oh and I hat hot flushes this week as well 

LOLPants yep first time for being an auntie :happydance: I am the eldest of 6 so she is our youngest in the family I was young when I had my first and so is she, nearly 21, I understand exactly how she is feeling now so I am worried for her but supper happy at the same time :flower:

Thanks every one for the congrats! I am praying all is ok for her now


----------



## mummyosborne

I've got almost everything ready just incase! I've got a funny feeling I'm going to have him early but I'm not really sure why? But I'm holding out till 35 weeks! I've given him a Serb talking to and if he's going to come early id like him to wait till at least 35 weeks lol xx


----------



## mummyosborne

Stern**


----------



## CelticNiamh

mummyosborne said:


> I've got almost everything ready just incase! I've got a funny feeling I'm going to have him early but I'm not really sure why? But I'm holding out till 35 weeks! I've given him a Serb talking to and if he's going to come early id like him to wait till at least 35 weeks lol xx

Yes baby stay in there till you nice and ready :flower:


----------



## Angelmarie

MummyOsborne - I had a 29 weeker too! I had an emergency section after PROM. I had an elective section with my second at 39 weeks to maybe your little man will stay in there a bit longer? Why was your daughter born early?

Celtic - thats great news about your sister! :happydance: And what a worrying time for your friend expecting quads! I really dont think I could make the decision to reduce. I think I would have to let nature decide. I am very thankful for not having to make such a decision. I wish her the very best.

I dont feel so much pressure down there as kicks. So many kicks! They hurt and it means she must still be breech :nope:
I have my 28 week scan on Wednesday so we will see. I also have my 4d scan booked for 27th May! :happydance:

Hope you are all well! :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

Welcome Mummyosborne! I do hope your little man stays put!

I think Limpet is head down now. Kicks are by my ribs ad I had hiccups way down in my pelvis earlier so am hoping that's the case. I have my MW appointment Wednesday so she should check position when she measures my FH. I don't have pressure down below as such but it is very swollen with the extra blood flow which can make it feel quite heavy.

I've also been having the hot flushes. I threw up at a toddler group Friday because I was just so warm, I had to leave DD with a friend and bolt for the toilet. :sick:

We wet to an NCT early new sale yesterday and got some real bargains. A plastic toddler & infant bath that they can use together for £2.50, maternity jeans for £2, a Elle TENs machine for £22, a few pairs of shoes ad jeans for DD and a book on being a big sister.

Funnily enough, despite still insisting Limpet is :blue: DH bought them some tiny pink and white trainers for a £1. Hopefully that means he is embracing my instinct a bit more at last! We've also finalised our girls name. :dance:


----------



## Sooz

Oh and Celtic, congrats on your impending promotion to Auntie! A H&H 9 months to your sister. x


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay Celtic for Auntie status!! 

I was in a wedding this weekend and its kicked my booty. I got in the shower last night and saw my feet. So much swelling! :( I have vacation this week so I hope I can get it to all go away!


----------



## pola17

Happy mother's day to all of you who celebrate today!!! :flower:

Jenzy, I hope those feet get better! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Snooz thanks :) 

JenzyKY ooh poor feet I feel for you, mine seem to be constantly huge from swelling these days, my shoes feel very tight all the time 


My sister went to the emergency room in the hospital this morning, she had a tiny bit of spotting during the week and some very bad cramps yesterday, so I told her what she could do to put her mind at ease, all was good she did not even need an internal scan, baby was there in the right place and heart beating away :happydance: the doc were really nice to her as well :shrug: I never thought I have a bump buddie in my little sister so excited for her I am hoping and praying baby and her are ok now and we get a new little baby in december/ january !

sorry I know I am going on about it!! guess it is obivous how happy and excited I am :haha:


----------



## JenzyKY

Glad everything is ok! Hope her spotting goes away as its just scary!


----------



## pola17

*phew* glad all is well with your sis, Celtic!! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thank you girls :hugs: it like reliving the first few weeks again :dohh:

How is everyone else today xx

Happy mothers day to anyone who is celebrating :hugs:

I think I have caught my little ones cold, we have been doing some home improvements getting a bedroom ready for my two little ones time for my baby boy to move out of our bed :blush: he does sleep in his cot but more often in our bed :haha: we painted and put up the curtains, but then I felt ill so beds and that can wait till tomorrow not that I would be allowed to move them or put them up!! 

I am on the couch being waited on dinner made for me blanket and pillow given so I am comfortable great hubby and boys :cloud9:


----------



## pola17

Awesome! They're spoiling you! :haha:
Home improvement? Sounds like fun!!!

So far DH and I had a big lunch, and now I regret eating too much at the same time! I had trouble breathing! :haha: but in an hour or so we'll have some froyo.... Guilty free dessert! :haha:

Also we're visiting after froyo to a friend who owns a flower shop because of Mother's day she's extra busy... So far it's just that!
Hope you had fun in your weekend as well! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Happy mothers day to all!! :flower:

Celtic congratulations on becoming an aunt! How exciting and glad to hear your sister is well!

mummyosborne welcome to the group :hi: You are due on our anniversary :)


----------



## lolpants

Happy Mothers Day to those across the pond!!

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Congrats on becoming an auntie Celtic! Am glad everything is good with her baby :)

Fab bargains you got sooz! There's a baby boot sale thing on in Glasgow at end of this month so am looking forward to hopefully getting some bargains!

As for baby's position, I can't tell which way he's lying at all sometimes I get kicked down below and other times I get kicks around my belly button area! I think he must be doing roly polys in there still lol


----------



## Angelmarie

Just want to ask you girls who have them... How often do you get BH? :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Just want to ask you girls who have them... How often do you get BH? :shrug:

not that often on and off are you having a lot ?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I get BH whenever I walk for more than like 5 mins or move around too often, they are triggered by movement for me


----------



## Angelmarie

I am having quite a lot. I admit I was quite worried tonight. We travelled back from my Mums house which is a 45 minute journey and I kept getting funny pains and real tight BH which kept coming. I was really worried.

They have settled down now just the odd twinge and constant kicking at my cervix. Might that weaken it? agh *paranoid* 

:nope:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Just wanted to pop in quickly and wish you all a Happy Mother's Day! Hope you all had a great one! :flower:


----------



## Barhanita

Angelmarie, my doctor told me that it is only bothersome if you are getting 4 in one hour or more. And if you can calm them down with a warm bath, staying off your feet and driving a lot of water - they are safe. I hope they will calm down soon!!


----------



## setarei

@angel, my doc said the same thing that bar's did. I've had 2-3 in an hour but never more. 

@celtic, glad your foot is getting better and that you will have a bump buddy. Being an aunt is the best! I'm sorry for your friend. Reductions were discussed with me at the beginning when it was triplets and it's not something I could ever decide on so I feel so sorry that she has to go through that. I wish her the best.

@zooma, that sucks that you failed the one hour. Hopefully you'll pass your three hour. I just failed mine (three hour) so I'm officially diagnosed. I was expecting it with my family history but it's not fun (especially with all the sweets around for mothers day!).

@mummyosborne, welcome and congrats.

@wannabeprego, that's an awesome nursery. The kiddos are gonna love it.


----------



## JenzyKY

Angel I get multiple a day. If I'm active at all I will have some.


----------



## pola17

Angel,

I get a few per day, specially at nights... I guess that´s because of all activities during the day!! :dohh:

Now, just a mini rant:
I think it can be debatable whether you wish a Happy mother´s day to a pregnant woman who´s expecting her first child or not. I honestly do wish them. Whether we had miscarriages, our babies haven´t been born, or they´re here already, we´re all moms!
I was wishing a happy mother´s day to contacts on FB who are close friends or family members who are moms or expecting! 
One cousin who has 2 kids replied: "thanks. I won´t wish you a happy mother´s day, because you´re not a mom. You´ll be in august".

Now... I know this is debatable, but did she had to say that? Why didn´t she simply just say "thank you, I appreciate"... :dohh:

Oh well! :haha:


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm Henry's Mom inside me and outside. What a foolish thing of them to say.


----------



## pola17

yeah!! Hope you had a wonderful 1st mothers´day! :flower:


----------



## mummyosborne

Pola17- that wasn't needed! I agree she should have just said thank you and moved on!

I'm not sure who asked but I'm not sure exactly why my dd was early, but I do know that something made me start to dilate, and Ella stuck her foot out the little gap (she. Was breech) which meant they then couldn't stop me dilating or contracting! But I ever really got an answer why she was early just 'one of those things' xx


----------



## Scottish

Happy Mother's Day to you all over there hehe! 

Pola I agree pregnant woman deserve to celebrate Mother's Day as well as you are a mum with a life inside you ! Never mind what others think

I am not sure if I have ever had a BH. What does it feel like with u guys when u get one? I can't remember getting any with dd either!


----------



## Dragonfly

Angelmarie said:


> Just want to ask you girls who have them... How often do you get BH? :shrug:

 I get them when I am doing stuff and have to sit down. Never had with my first but had with my second so I knew I was going to get natural labour in the end . I had to have induction with first.


----------



## lolpants

Pola you are a Mum! Just ignore her!

No BH here yet - should I be getting them??

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

I get multiple Braxton hicks a day and they are getting stronger every week. Any physical exertion sets mine off and that makes me really need to wee when they squeeze my poor bladder.

I had them from 22 weeks in my first pregnancy and had a really good labour, so I'm currently embracing them.


----------



## Scottish

Well ladies I have to share a freaking thing which just happened to me (well I thought it was freaky lol) I was getting dressed a wee while ago and I lay down on my bed and when I looked down at my bump I could actually see baby's bum and back popping out of my bump! I could feel it and see the shape, I was freaked out but was amazing to see. I didnt have my phone to take pic but gonna go lay down again to see if it is still the same lol

Have any of you had this happen? Xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Well ladies I have to share a freaking thing which just happened to me (well I thought it was freaky lol) I was getting dressed a wee while ago and I lay down on my bed and when I looked down at my bump I could actually see baby's bum and back popping out of my bump! I could feel it and see the shape, I was freaked out but was amazing to see. I didnt have my phone to take pic but gonna go lay down again to see if it is still the same lol
> 
> Have any of you had this happen? Xx

yep its mad I love when they stick a foot out or you can tell they are all on one side of your bump the joys of being pregnant :flower:


Oh boy I am feeling so ill today, like morning sickness is back again and my cold has gotten worse, hope it does not last long now 

My bump is really funny as well, it is really high right up under my boobs but baby is down low in my tummy and I think with head up top and feet down below LOL cant not wait for my scan next week to see how baby is doing


----------



## Crystal5483

lolpants said:


> Pola you are a Mum! Just ignore her!
> 
> No BH here yet - should I be getting them??
> 
> Lol xx

I haven't had any BH either. Didn't have them with DD either!


----------



## more babies

I never had BH with my first two but have been getting them with this one since very early on. I find typically they come most often when I'm dehydrated so after drinking they'll go away for the most part. Also I tend to get them when walking around or if I have a full bladder.


----------



## pola17

Angel, 
It feels like your uterus gets suddenly hard like a rock for a few seconds... Something like leg cramp? Hope I'm describing it correctly! :haha:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> Scottish said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I have to share a freaking thing which just happened to me (well I thought it was freaky lol) I was getting dressed a wee while ago and I lay down on my bed and when I looked down at my bump I could actually see baby's bum and back popping out of my bump! I could feel it and see the shape, I was freaked out but was amazing to see. I didnt have my phone to take pic but gonna go lay down again to see if it is still the same lol
> 
> Have any of you had this happen? Xx
> 
> yep its mad I love when they stick a foot out or you can tell they are all on one side of your bump the joys of being pregnant :flower:
> 
> 
> Oh boy I am feeling so ill today, like morning sickness is back again and my cold has gotten worse, hope it does not last long now
> 
> My bump is really funny as well, it is really high right up under my boobs but baby is down low in my tummy and I think with head up top and feet down below LOL cant not wait for my scan next week to see how baby is doingClick to expand...

Heeeyyy!! Sorry your morning sickness is back! I feel like that lately too! Annoying, isn't it? :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Scottish said:


> Well ladies I have to share a freaking thing which just happened to me (well I thought it was freaky lol) I was getting dressed a wee while ago and I lay down on my bed and when I looked down at my bump I could actually see baby's bum and back popping out of my bump! I could feel it and see the shape, I was freaked out but was amazing to see. I didnt have my phone to take pic but gonna go lay down again to see if it is still the same lol
> 
> Have any of you had this happen? Xx

Lol, it has happened to me before! It's funny and cute! :haha: don't freak out! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pola, we are most definitely Mom's, I had a lot of people wish me a Happy Mother's to be Day yesterday! Ignore your cousin; I hope you had a great day! :hugs:

Celtic, glad to hear your foot is better but sorry to hear of your friend and her reduction. So sad but hopefully the other babes will be fine :thumbup:

Scottish, my bump has actually been lopsided before (like she is leaning to one side) and last week I woke up in the middle of the night to feel something (I think it might have been her bum), protruding a bit on my right side. Very odd but so cool at the same time. 

I don't believe that I have had any BH yet either. Some pains every once and awhile but those seem more like stretching as opposed to contractions (or probably gas related :haha:)

We had a great weekend! Didn't do too much as DH was studying for his exam this week. We did get our baby registry completed and bought diapers as we had a bunch of coupons that were about to expire. DH also got up early on Sunday and made me a lovely breakfast, got me flowers and then took me out for ice cream later :cloud9: I also got to have a two hour nap on Saturday afternoon which was amazing, first time I had done that since first tri!!! :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola that sounds about right for BH :thumbup:

Mrs Eddie, she does not want to reduce but let nature takes its course it looks very likely one may not make it so more likely 3 babies, her hubby is freaking out so instead of offering support he making it all a little stressful hope he comes round, I can understand such big news to hear I would be freaking out as well :flower: she has 4 weeks before any thing is likely to happen so time for them to adjust and get used to the idea I think!! 

I am so not well, horrible cold/flu I can not cough with out gagging think I am heading to the couch for the rest of the day to relax! 

It so cold today as well come on summer were are you


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Aw, sorry Celtic, I misread and thought they she had to have the reduction :dohh:. Poor thing, what an awful decision to make and not having the support of her DH must be making it even tougher; I don't know what I would do. I really hope everything works out for her. :flower:

And it is also cold here today too, I am in tights again for the first time in weeks! Not impressed I tell you! :grr:


----------



## pola17

didn´t realize.... but made it to thrid tri! *plays europe´s "The final countdown"

Agh!!! So little time left!! And I haven´t finished the mural! :dohh: LOL!!

BTW, good morning, ladies! :winkwink:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Aw, sorry Celtic, I misread and thought they she had to have the reduction :dohh:. Poor thing, what an awful decision to make and not having the support of her DH must be making it even tougher; I don't know what I would do. I really hope everything works out for her. :flower:
> 
> And it is also cold here today too, I am in tights again for the first time in weeks! Not impressed I tell you! :grr:

Yea me to :flower: 



pola17 said:


> didn´t realize.... but made it to thrid tri! *plays europe´s "The final countdown"
> 
> Agh!!! So little time left!! And I haven´t finished the mural! :dohh: LOL!!
> 
> BTW, good morning, ladies! :winkwink:

Me to!!! love 27 week mark this is were its time to really get ready!! baby bag ready for 35 weeks not long to go at all :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pola17

woohoo!! Congrats for reaching 27 weeks! :happydance:

Oh my!! Forgot about the bag!! I haven´t done anything!!!!!!!! *bites nails*
I promise myself that this week I´ll get my bootie of the couch! :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

I only get BH after I orgasm... Are they good or bad? Should I avoid avoid sex?...

Yesterday I also saw baby's butt (or head?) sticking out. Cute and freaky at the same time.

Something scary happened to me just now. I got a very painful leg cramps while driving. I thought I won't be able to break, but with enough will power I did it! But it hurt like hell.

Can I ask you girl to send some positive thought our direction? Right now my DH is interviewing for a job. If he gets it, our life will get so much better and easier. It is truly an awesome job (prestigious, well paid, has all the benefits, interesting and close to where we live). Otherwise he will have to keep looking, and with the baby on the way it's very scary... I really want him to get it!


----------



## Marshuna

My due date is August 10, 2013


----------



## twinkletots

Sending luck out to your hubby bar!
I get Braxton hicks a lot and they started pretty early in this pregnancy whereas didn't get them until towards the end with dd.
I was worried when they started so early but used to them now and definitely worse when I am more active.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> I only get BH after I orgasm... Are they good or bad? Should I avoid avoid sex?...
> 
> Yesterday I also saw baby's butt (or head?) sticking out. Cute and freaky at the same time.
> 
> Something scary happened to me just now. I got a very painful leg cramps while driving. I thought I won't be able to break, but with enough will power I did it! But it hurt like hell.
> 
> Can I ask you girl to send some positive thought our direction? Right now my DH is interviewing for a job. If he gets it, our life will get so much better and easier. It is truly an awesome job (prestigious, well paid, has all the benefits, interesting and close to where we live). Otherwise he will have to keep looking, and with the baby on the way it's very scary... I really want him to get it!

i get them as well after :sex: sending good luck vibes to you hubby :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

Welcome, Marshuna!!! :hi:


----------



## pola17

Barhanita said:


> I only get BH after I orgasm... Are they good or bad? Should I avoid avoid sex?...
> 
> Yesterday I also saw baby's butt (or head?) sticking out. Cute and freaky at the same time.
> 
> Something scary happened to me just now. I got a very painful leg cramps while driving. I thought I won't be able to break, but with enough will power I did it! But it hurt like hell.
> 
> Can I ask you girl to send some positive thought our direction? Right now my DH is interviewing for a job. If he gets it, our life will get so much better and easier. It is truly an awesome job (prestigious, well paid, has all the benefits, interesting and close to where we live). Otherwise he will have to keep looking, and with the baby on the way it's very scary... I really want him to get it!

orgasm make the world spin around! :haha: They should be good, UNLESS your doctor recommends you should avoid having sex! Ask your doctor!
As my sex appetite has decreased, for some reason I only want to masturbate. I told my doctor I have BH on orgasms, and he said it´s normal, but always be on the safe side, as each pregnancy is different! :flower:

Also, I´m sending you lots and lots of the greatest good vibes from here, be positive, and your hubby will get it! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sending you DH tons of good luck vibes Bar!

Oh and congrats Pola and Celtic on 27 weeks, Yay third tri!!!


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Mrs. Eddie! :happydance:


----------



## Mattsgirl

I can't believe how fast this whole process is gong! 3rd tri already. Less than 3 months and some of our little babies will be here with us!
Please keep me in your thoughts today. We find out if the cyst in Jack's brain is gone (doc said even if its not, its nothing to worry about. But as a mom you can't help but worry) plus have my glucose test, anemia test (I was already iron deficient and haven't been good about taking my supplements) and get my RH negative antibody shot today. So gonna be a fun appointment. FX'ed everything goes smoothly.

I really wish I could keep up with this thread better. But I can only get on a couple times a week for only short moments and it moves so fast in here. BUt I hope everybody is doing good and babies are behaving themselves.


----------



## pola17

Heeeey Mattsgirl!!! :hugs: of course I'm keeping you and Jack in my thoughts! We've been together in this since we were LTTC so as always, I'm wishing you only the best! 

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Thank you!! Hows your little man doing?


----------



## pola17

He's doing very well, specially when I eat chocolate he shows me his appreciation! :haha: I have a scan next week, I can't wait! I hope we can see his face... All this time he's been mooning us! :haha:

That naughty boy! :haha:

Is Jack also kicking like mad? :cloud9:


----------



## Barhanita

Girls, I am obsessing. Do you think my bump is too small for almost 28 weeks? I just keep touching it, and don't see how can a baby fit in there.
https://img401.imageshack.us/img401/1982/bellyfj.jpg


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mattsgirl said:


> Thank you!! Hows your little man doing?

good luck today :hugs: let us know how you get on:hugs:



Barhanita said:


> Girls, I am obsessing. Do you think my bump is too small for almost 28 weeks? I just keep touching it, and don't see how can a baby fit in there.
> https://img401.imageshack.us/img401/1982/bellyfj.jpg

No Bar that is a beautiful bump nice and high as well :thumbup: not to small at all :flower:

mrs eddie thanks :hugs: seeing as I will be induced early because of my GD I have 11ish weeks left eeeek


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Celtic, only 11 weeks left, how exciting!!! :happydance:

Mattsgirl, good luck with everything today, I hope all goes well. 

Bar, I think that's a beautiful bump and it looks totally great to me. It is a bit bigger than mine right now I think and I am a few weeks behind you so I would say that you are right on track :thumbup:


----------



## JenzyKY

Looks great Bar. Trust me 28 week babies are pretty small!


----------



## Angelmarie

Yes, I am definitely getting so many BH. I was really worried (again) last night as I was getting numerous BH and had this niggly pain on my right side and achey period type pain across my lower back. I was also kept awake during the night with stomach pain and I was throwing up. I was convinced my body was gearing up for labour. Luckily I seem to have settled down a bit today. I am so pleased that I have my scan and consultant appointment on Wednesday. She's going to be bombarded with questions! :haha: I think I might just be getting jittery coming up to 29 weeks (when DS1 was born).

Keeping fingers crossed for your DH, Barhanita! And that bump looks great! I would say it is as big as mine and I had more weight on me than you to start with so I wouldn't worry that it's small! :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you too, Mattsgirl! :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Fingers crossed for your boy mattsgirl :hugs:

Barhanita your bump is perfect! Lovely xx

As for BH I said I don't get them but some of you have mentioned after orgasim u feel them, well I think I do to as come to think of it when I orgasim I feel a lot of kinda tightness around. My bump and it feels like he's going mad in there lol but I think it might actually be BH. I will remember to have plenty orgasims at d day time hehe


----------



## Sooz

Bar I was smaller than you at 28 weeks with my first and she was a fair sized baby even though I always measured behind.


----------



## lolpants

Good luck for you dh Bar and you look great :thumbup:

Sorry to hear you're poorly Celtic :hugs:

Miserable weather here in Wales too :( predicted snow tomorrow!!! :cold:

Good luck mattsgirl :flower:

Lol xx


----------



## Barhanita

Thanks girls! It looks way smaller in my eyes than it does on the pictures somehow.

Angel, I hope this baby will stay in way longer that your DS1!!

I cannot believe we are so far along. I remember how we were posting hpts here to see if they were getting darker and compared our betas. I am so proud of us!


----------



## Angelmarie

Barhanita- I have just asked DP to take a comparison shot of my bump and you're actually bigger than me! so now I'm worried I'm too small! :dohh:


----------



## Barhanita

oh, no, please don't worry!!! I think it's all about the angle and light. We should all start obsessing. I cannot wait next Thursday when my OB will measure my fundal height again.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Barhanita said:


> I only get BH after I orgasm... Are they good or bad? Should I avoid avoid sex?...
> 
> Yesterday I also saw baby's butt (or head?) sticking out. Cute and freaky at the same time.
> 
> Something scary happened to me just now. I got a very painful leg cramps while driving. I thought I won't be able to break, but with enough will power I did it! But it hurt like hell.
> 
> Can I ask you girl to send some positive thought our direction? Right now my DH is interviewing for a job. If he gets it, our life will get so much better and easier. It is truly an awesome job (prestigious, well paid, has all the benefits, interesting and close to where we live). Otherwise he will have to keep looking, and with the baby on the way it's very scary... I really want him to get it!

I will be thinking of you and hoping your DH gets the job. Your bump looks great I think mine is smaller :(



Marshuna said:


> My due date is August 10, 2013

Welcome :hi: 



Mattsgirl said:


> I can't believe how fast this whole process is gong! 3rd tri already. Less than 3 months and some of our little babies will be here with us!
> Please keep me in your thoughts today. We find out if the cyst in Jack's brain is gone (doc said even if its not, its nothing to worry about. But as a mom you can't help but worry) plus have my glucose test, anemia test (I was already iron deficient and haven't been good about taking my supplements) and get my RH negative antibody shot today. So gonna be a fun appointment. FX'ed everything goes smoothly.
> 
> I really wish I could keep up with this thread better. But I can only get on a couple times a week for only short moments and it moves so fast in here. BUt I hope everybody is doing good and babies are behaving themselves.

Will be thinking of you :hugs:


I also can't believe we are almost done :( I feel like I have so much left to do and like this baby is coming NOW lol, kind of going insane here


----------



## wannabeprego

CelticNiamh said:


> Wanabe keep an eye on the pressure, it can be normal to feel is on and off in third tri but with two babies in there your probaby feeling it a little earlier, but were they not keeping an eye on your cervix? I had a lot of pressure on my third baby and was a bit crampy one day, I had my appointment with the hospital the next day mentioned it to my doctor she checked me and I was 3 cm and 70% effaced they admitted me for steriod injections just in case baby came earlier! all my pressure was in my bum not in the front though! so I would ring your doctor and tell them, they might want to check nothing is going on :hugs: just in case oh and I hat hot flushes this week as well
> 
> LOLPants yep first time for being an auntie :happydance: I am the eldest of 6 so she is our youngest in the family I was young when I had my first and so is she, nearly 21, I understand exactly how she is feeling now so I am worried for her but supper happy at the same time :flower:
> 
> Thanks every one for the congrats! I am praying all is ok for her now

I have no cervix left at this point and I had funneling the last time that I had an ultrasound to check it. The last time that I had my cervix looked at was in the hospital on Sunday 04/28 when I went in and I had a scare that I was leaking amniotic fluid. The DR put those clamp things in and looked at my cervix and it wasn't dilated at all. I also wasn't leaking any amniotic fluid. They hooked me up to make sure that I wasn't having contractions and luckily everything looked fine. That was the last time someone looked at my cervix though. I have an OB appointment this Friday so I can talk to my DR about it and see what she thinks. :thumbup: Thanks for your care and concern!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Lol, snow, yikes, I'll stop complaining about our weather now :haha:

For those of you getting BH I think it is actually normal at this stage of the game. One of my friends got them consistently beginning around 28 weeks (and they were quite intense at times, though never in a regular pattern), and she was still nearly a week overdue. My prenatal instructor told us that throughout pregnancy a woman's uterus contracts in order to prepare for labour, some people feel it (BH), while others don't. :shrug:

Wannabe, glad to see your doctor is monitoring everything. Not to scare you at all but my friend how had twins went into labour at 29 weeks and the only thing she experienced prior to going into labour was a feeling of increased pressure. Just something to be mindful of as Celtic said. And both of my friend's babies were (and are) fine, FYI, though they did have to spend quite awhile in the NICU due to their early arrival.


----------



## CelticNiamh

wananabe do they have you on bedrest, are they going to put in a stitch! I really take it easy if you can just in case take no chances :flower: glad they are keeping a good eye though :hugs:

well think I have the flu, feel like I have morning sickness back again and my blood suagrs are very high but I say that because I am not feeling well, could not come at a worse time DH has to go away over night for work going to be really hard with out him here


----------



## more babies

I'm hoping with all these BH maybe my labor will be shorter this time around! I never got them with my other two. My first was 28 hours and my second was 18 hours so here's hoping the BH are doing something for the big day!


----------



## more babies

Celtic I hope you start feeling better soon! :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Snow!? I'm at the beach. I can't imagine snow! :haha: Off now to take Henry to Savannah for the first time .


----------



## borr.dg.baby

more babies those labors are long :wacko: hope you have a shorter one this time :hugs:


----------



## more babies

borr.dg.baby said:


> more babies those labors are long :wacko: hope you have a shorter one this time :hugs:

I know! :dohh: and thats starting the time from when my water broke on its own both times. Here's hoping for a shorter one this time around! Maybe in keeping with the 8's I can get down to 8 hours for this one. :haha:


----------



## Mattsgirl

pola17 said:


> He's doing very well, specially when I eat chocolate he shows me his appreciation! :haha: I have a scan next week, I can't wait! I hope we can see his face... All this time he's been mooning us! :haha:
> 
> That naughty boy! :haha:
> 
> Is Jack also kicking like mad? :cloud9:

At our last ultrasound he was naughty and kept facing away from us, but that was just to check for the cyst so wasn't too upset. BUt he's crazy almost every night its like my stomach does the wave he's moving so much. It's always when I'm trying to go to sleep but I love it so much I can't get mad. (he's getting me used to no sleep now) He LOVES chocolate and spicy food! If I eat either of those he goes crazy for hours.
Thankfully me glucose test came back negative!! Woohoo! But unfortunately I went from being slightly iron deficient to mildly anemic....so I have to continue with my supplement :wacko: But anything for the well being of my little man.

Quick question, is anyone else RH Negative and they didn't give you the anti body shot at 28 weeks?


----------



## mac1979

Hey ladies, I have been off my computer for a few days as I had a busy weekend, we had a bunch of graduation parties and went to my mom's for Mother's Day and took yesterday to recover. I will try to get caught up with all you chatty Cathys.

I had my 1 hour glucose test today and failed it :cry:. I am going to do my 3 hour test next week. I know most people fail the 1 hour and pass the third. DH and I are already changing our diet though, back to no processed food and no more junk. Basically the way we ate pre pregnancy. The only bad part is that we have ice cream and ice pops in the freezer.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Sorry your sick Celtic hope you get better soon.

Mac I'm sure you'll pass the 3 hour one, even though I know it'll suck to do.

OH my more babies those are really long labors. FX this ones nice and short for you.


----------



## Mattsgirl

I forgot to mention that the Cyst in Jack's brain is GONE! Even though it was really nothing to worry about we couldn't help it. So very very happy its gone and he's perfect again.


----------



## more babies

That's great news Mattsgirl!!! :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

Woo hoo!!! Fab news Mattsgirl :happydance:

GL for your next GTT Mac

Chances of snow looking slim - phew! Mainly just cold and lots of rain here.. Didn't bring in any food or eat before work and its too wet to go out and get something - will just wait till I'm home later now!

Lol xx


----------



## ZooMa

mac1979 said:


> Hey ladies, I have been off my computer for a few days as I had a busy weekend, we had a bunch of graduation parties and went to my mom's for Mother's Day and took yesterday to recover. I will try to get caught up with all you chatty Cathys.
> 
> I had my 1 hour glucose test today and failed it :cry:. I am going to do my 3 hour test next week. I know most people fail the 1 hour and pass the third. DH and I are already changing our diet though, back to no processed food and no more junk. Basically the way we ate pre pregnancy. The only bad part is that we have ice cream and ice pops in the freezer.

Mac, I'm right there with you! I got a 166 on my 1-hour -- what about you? I go for my 3-hour on Monday, May 20. Failing the 1-hour did freak me out for a while, but I'm trying to maintain a positive attitude since stress (and cortisol) can throw off your insulin sensitivity even more. There doesn't seem to be consistent info online about preparing for the 3-hour, but I do think we _shouldn't_ carb-restrict the week before. I am realizing I can't sneak muffins, pastries, and crappy chocolate anymore. I ate fairly healthy before bregnancy, and still do for the most part, but I have allowed myself some indulgences. This, at least, is a reminder that ice cream and candy bars are not what the baby needs.


----------



## mac1979

We were very healthy and somewhat following the paleo diet,before. I could only eat certain thing that wouldn't aggravate ms in the beginning and then the crap food cravings started. Basically I was getting my carbs from fruit and whole foods and not from candy and junk food.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Celtic, I hope that you feel better soon!

Morebabies, yikes, those are long labours! Fx your little guy will be more cooperative!

Mattsgirl, glad to hear all went well.

Mac and Zooma sorry to hear about the GD testing. Hopefully you both just got false positives on the first test, I hope your second tests go better for you both.

Yesterday and today I feel like my little lady's kicks are starting to get much stronger. I can actually see my stomach move a bit when she kicks sometimes, so amazing!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Celtic, I hope that you get well soon!

Mattsgirl, glad to hear cysts are gone now! Great news!! 

Mac and Zooma sorry to hear about the GD tests. Hopefully you pass the 3 hour one. I get my one hour one tomorrow so nervous 

Mrs. Eddie that is so great. I love to see how my belly moves when she kicks too :) makes me feel so happy :cloud9:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Edited Repeat post sorry


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> Hey ladies, I have been off my computer for a few days as I had a busy weekend, we had a bunch of graduation parties and went to my mom's for Mother's Day and took yesterday to recover. I will try to get caught up with all you chatty Cathys.
> 
> I had my 1 hour glucose test today and failed it :cry:. I am going to do my 3 hour test next week. I know most people fail the 1 hour and pass the third. DH and I are already changing our diet though, back to no processed food and no more junk. Basically the way we ate pre pregnancy. The only bad part is that we have ice cream and ice pops in the freezer.

Hey Mac :hugs: dont worry to much even if you do have GD I know you would cope well on the diet :flower: once you control blood sugars with diet or insulin, you can have a very healthy baby :flower: fx you pass the gtt though 



Mattsgirl said:


> Sorry your sick Celtic hope you get better soon.
> 
> Mac I'm sure you'll pass the 3 hour one, even though I know it'll suck to do.
> 
> OH my more babies those are really long labors. FX this ones nice and short for you.

that is brilliant I am so glad all is ok:happydance:

Thanks for the well wishes, I am hoping I feel better tomorrow :flower:


----------



## Angelmarie

You girls talk about the one hour glucose test... I was told I would have the test at my next appointment (tomorrow) but nothing was mentioned about it being a 'one hour test' and I haven't been advised on any prep needed? Am I right in thinking that its as simple as don't eat anything for an hour prior to my appointment?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> You girls talk about the one hour glucose test... I was told I would have the test at my next appointment (tomorrow) but nothing was mentioned about it being a 'one hour test' and I haven't been advised on any prep needed? Am I right in thinking that its as simple as don't eat anything for an hour prior to my appointment?

yep go in fasting just incase, they normally take fasting bloods the you eat or drink a special drink then another blood test :flower:


----------



## Barhanita

Celtic: my doctor told me NOT to fast. To eat a normal, not to carby breakfast, about an hour before the appointment.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> You girls talk about the one hour glucose test... I was told I would have the test at my next appointment (tomorrow) but nothing was mentioned about it being a 'one hour test' and I haven't been advised on any prep needed? Am I right in thinking that its as simple as don't eat anything for an hour prior to my appointment?




Barhanita said:


> Celtic: my doctor told me NOT to fast. To eat a normal, not to carby breakfast, about an hour before the appointment.

before a check for Gestational diabetites well thats a little strange as with GD the first blood sugars to rise and that give you a clue to if you have it or not is your fasting levels. on less they are doing a random blood sugar test !


----------



## twinkletots

Are you all getting these blood sugar tests as standard? I have not been offered anything like this


----------



## Sooz

Wow morebabies, you're a legend, I can't imagine a labour that long! Mine was 6 hours, and only 28 minutes from rupture of membranes to delivery. I am petrified of not getting to hospital in time this time round.

Glad all is well Matt'sgirl and I hope those of you with GTT tests coming up pass with flying colours. Two of my friends suffer with it and so far both have managed to avoid injections in all their pregnancies (2 and 3) and manage it through diet.


----------



## wannabeprego

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Lol, snow, yikes, I'll stop complaining about our weather now :haha:
> 
> For those of you getting BH I think it is actually normal at this stage of the game. One of my friends got them consistently beginning around 28 weeks (and they were quite intense at times, though never in a regular pattern), and she was still nearly a week overdue. My prenatal instructor told us that throughout pregnancy a woman's uterus contracts in order to prepare for labour, some people feel it (BH), while others don't. :shrug:
> 
> Wannabe, glad to see your doctor is monitoring everything. Not to scare you at all but my friend how had twins went into labour at 29 weeks and the only thing she experienced prior to going into labour was a feeling of increased pressure. Just something to be mindful of as Celtic said. And both of my friend's babies were (and are) fine, FYI, though they did have to spend quite awhile in the NICU due to their early arrival.

Thanks for sharing your story about your friend that had twins at 29 weeks. I am glad that her twins were healthy despite a long stay in the NICU. :thumbup: Wow, I can't believe that the only symptom she had was pressure. Do you know if the twins were her first babies? 

I can basically have the twins any day now, although I am hoping that I can keep them cooking a lot longer. I had to get the steroid shot at 24 weeks to help prepare the twins in case they came early, because it helps speed up development with their lungs and organs to prepare them to survive outside of the womb. I have actually felt a lot of pressure on my cervix for several weeks now and my behind maybe about 2 weeks or more. I can ask my OB about it on Friday and see what she says. :thumbup: Right now I am just making sure that I don't have any of the signs of labor, the hospital gave me a list of things to watch out for, like contractions, bloody discharge etc., so if I get any of those or something unusual starts happening to me then I won't hesitate to go right to the hospital to get monitored and see what is going on. I am scared about the twins coming early but I know the odds are that they will. I have had some time to wrap my head around them having to stay in the NICU for a long time as well. I will be 27 weeks tomorrow and the twin's rate of survival jumps up to 90% so the odds are in my favor that the twins will be just fine if they come anytime soon. :thumbup: 



CelticNiamh said:


> wananabe do they have you on bedrest, are they going to put in a stitch! I really take it easy if you can just in case take no chances :flower: glad they are keeping a good eye though :hugs:
> 
> well think I have the flu, feel like I have morning sickness back again and my blood suagrs are very high but I say that because I am not feeling well, could not come at a worse time DH has to go away over night for work going to be really hard with out him here

I am on restricted activities, so I am not doing much of anything these days, the majority of the time I am on the couch with my feet up relaxing. I only get up to use the bathroom or grab a drink or a snack. I have DH doing all of the house work and cooking now. I was doing light chores up until I found out my cervix was totally gone, but not now. I didn't get the stitch because my DR's don't feel it is a good idea. Instead since I was 20 weeks when they first found my short cervix they put me on vaginal progesterone which is supposed to help preserve what is left of my cervix. 

I am sorry you are sick, and I hope that you feel better soon!!:hugs::flower:

https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j156/aqhillie/feelbettersoon.gif


----------



## CelticNiamh

wannabe thats good, you have it all under control:flower: you never know you could make 37 weeks yet :thumbup: :hugs:

Thanks I am not doing so good this evening, I fell asleep on the couch DH left me there but left making dinner till to late, then some of it burned so I had enough for the kids but not for us! I was meant to eat at 6pm its 9 pm now so way to late for a dinner :cry: I am in no shape for cooking and he is now the walking dead with a pain in his head:dohh: he was trying to be good so I am trying to hold my tounge!! :dohh::dohh: I have a bad case of the :cry: tonight as well :dohh:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I also did not have to fast before my GD test, (no one told me to at least :shrug:). I had to drink a sweet orange liquid (which wasn't as gross as I imagined) and then had to wait for an hour. After the hour, the midwife drew my blood and then it was sent to be tested. They said they would get back to me in a few days if there was an issue and since I haven't heard anything yet, I'm going to guess that everything is OK! I think the purpose of the test is to see how well your body processes the sugar, hence the hour wait...

Mac, I totally hear you. I ate a lot of junk at the very beginning of first tri as it was all that appealed to me. I cleaned up my eating habits and then went on a bit of a "food bender" for about a month recently. Since my last weigh in, I have again been eating better and plan to continue to do so for the rest of my pregnancy. I actually read an article that mentioned that people who tend to eat a healthy diet or are more food cautious can often gain more weight in pregnancy as they "throw caution to the wind" and are less careful about their diets. Interesting theory. In my subsequent pregnancies (that I hope to have) I will definitely try to avoid eating so much junk early on...


----------



## Barhanita

CelticNiamh said:


> before a check for Gestational diabetites well thats a little strange as with GD the first blood sugars to rise and that give you a clue to if you have it or not is your fasting levels. on less they are doing a random blood sugar test !

"For the one hour glucose tolerance test no fasting is required."
https://www.justmommies.com/articles/glucose_tolerance_test.shtml

None of the links I looked at suggested fasting for 1 hour test, only for 3 hour.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Wannabe,

The boys were her first children. The day she went into labour she had been to the doctors and had worked all day as a teacher. She had been suffering from "bowel issues" so when she started getting cramps that evening she thought it was related to that. A couple of hours later she was in severe pain (which she still thought was related to the bowel issue) so her DH forced her to go to the hospital. By the time she got there she was 5cm dilated! So she did go into labour, she just didn't know that was happening. Looking back on it now she did remember feeling pressure for about a week before she gave birth. As Celtic mentioned, it was more in her bottom, which is why she didn't connect it to signs of labour. 

Her boys were actually born at 28 weeks 6 days and both weighed 2 pounds each. They are now both adorable and very happy and healthy 1 year olds. 

If you are already watching out for this stuff you will be fine :hugs: She was honestly caught off guard by the whole thing. Had she been monitoring things they likely could have prevented her going into labour.


----------



## readynwilling

Mrs. Eddie said:


> I also did not have to fast before my GD test, (no one told me to at least :shrug:). I had to drink a sweet orange liquid (which wasn't as gross as I imagined) and then had to wait for an hour. After the hour, the midwife drew my blood and then it was sent to be tested. They said they would get back to me in a few days if there was an issue and since I haven't heard anything yet, I'm going to guess that everything is OK! I think the purpose of the test is to see how well your body processes the sugar, hence the hour wait...

This is how our GD tests work as well :)


----------



## Scottish

Hi all :)

Wannabe I hope the twins stay put much longer! Enjoy having plenty of rest just now though hehe

I also have not been told I will be tested for gd, I am in scotland do I don't know if it's standard to have if done here unless maybe you are high risk. I know I am getting a blood test next week (28 week app) for the anti e antibody in my blood but not sure what other tests am getting!

I said yesterday how I was freaked out at seeing baby's bum and back popping out of my bump when lying down, well it's still doing it lol I loving it now though but can't seem to get a good pic! I've been showing him to dd and oh and they were amazed by how clear he pops out lol. It's been good as I can see that my fundal height seems to be on track and he seems to be in head down position, I think he must have moved this way couple of days ago.

I am hoping for a quicker labour this time to, my labour with dd was about 12 hours so hopefully quicker with this wee fellow 

Xxx


----------



## twinkletots

Scottish said:


> Hi all :)
> 
> Wannabe I hope the twins stay put much longer! Enjoy having plenty of rest just now though hehe
> 
> I also have not been told I will be tested for gd, I am in scotland do I don't know if it's standard to have if done here unless maybe you are high risk. I know I am getting a blood test next week (28 week app) for the anti e antibody in my blood but not sure what other tests am getting!
> 
> I said yesterday how I was freaked out at seeing baby's bum and back popping out of my bump when lying down, well it's still doing it lol I loving it now though but can't seem to get a good pic! I've been showing him to dd and oh and they were amazed by how clear he pops out lol. It's been good as I can see that my fundal height seems to be on track and he seems to be in head down position, I think he must have moved this way couple of days ago.
> 
> I am hoping for a quicker labour this time to, my labour with dd was about 12 hours so hopefully quicker with this wee fellow
> 
> Xxx

We seem to miss out on a load of tests in the uk compared with us and some other countries.. 
I had my 28 week appt today and all seems well.

Stay put for a bit longer little twinnies!


----------



## Scottish

Twinkletots it's true USA girls seem to get a lot more testing and monitoring than here! Good old nhs eh :) 

Glad all was well at your appointment xx


----------



## lolpants

Angel I've had 2 (as I have high BMI) one at 16 weeks and the other at 28 weeks. They told me to fast from 10pm.. I had to go in about 9am, have bloods, drink a drink , wait for 2 hrs and then more bloods.. was same when I had Phoebe too.

Fast labour is a big concern for me - Phoebe was born in her waters and in 12 mins!!! Afterbirth was what pushed the whole time up to 45 mins .. they recommended home birth for me this time as chances of getting to hospital slim, but OH wants hospital birth just in case

Lol xx


----------



## bella21

Had my one hour glucose test today as well! I picked the lemon/lime flavor because i absolutely hate orange...yuck!! the drink made me really dizzy and lightheaded and actually kind of tired for the first half hour. hopefully thats normal! by the time they drew my blood i felt fine though! will know results soon or if no phone call then all is well i presume !

anybody know why they draw for shyphillis(sp?) though in the beginning of 3rd tri? that was also on my bloods they drew today...thought it was kind of odd





CelticNiamh said:


> Angelmarie said:
> 
> 
> You girls talk about the one hour glucose test... I was told I would have the test at my next appointment (tomorrow) but nothing was mentioned about it being a 'one hour test' and I haven't been advised on any prep needed? Am I right in thinking that its as simple as don't eat anything for an hour prior to my appointment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barhanita said:
> 
> 
> Celtic: my doctor told me NOT to fast. To eat a normal, not to carby breakfast, about an hour before the appointment.Click to expand...
> 
> before a check for Gestational diabetites well thats a little strange as with GD the first blood sugars to rise and that give you a clue to if you have it or not is your fasting levels. on less they are doing a random blood sugar test !Click to expand...



I asked at my last appointment and they told me to eat like i normally would...no fasting for the hour test!


----------



## Barhanita

Bella, my doctor said that they re-test all the infections.


----------



## bella21

oh okay thanks bar !! :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Bar it must be just different countries in ireland we dont do that one its the 3 hour Gtt that you fast for or in my GD clinic before I went on insulin I had to come in fasting blood then eat then more blood taken I failed my fasting one and thats when they admitted me :) I never heard of one you did not need to fast for before :) 
sounds nice not needing to fast though has to be the worst thing when your pregnant lol


----------



## pola17

Hey girls!
So, so hard to catch up after more than 24 hours kind of away from BnB! :haha:

We went out of town yesterday to these spring thermals, which was nice, but didn´t sleep well last night and I felt kind of groggy all day, so I wanted to stay away from screens! :haha:

Hope I can read previous pages tomorrow! :dohh:

Hope all of you are doing super!!! :flower:


----------



## bella21

hope you had fun pola!

anyone else find when baby really pushes harder and moves like an elbow or something against your belly it kinda tickles ? :haha: i almost have to push him away i start laughing lol but its so cute!!


----------



## pola17

No tickles for me yet! :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

I am tired from peeing every hour of the night. I need sleep from trying to sleep.


----------



## CelticNiamh

bella21 said:


> hope you had fun pola!
> 
> anyone else find when baby really pushes harder and moves like an elbow or something against your belly it kinda tickles ? :haha: i almost have to push him away i start laughing lol but its so cute!!

yep I am getting some really strong movements now, I had a very happy little girl who was loving being able to feel baby move yesterday :happydance: she loves my bump!

Hi Pola :flower:


----------



## Scottish

wow lolpants that's a super fast labor lol 

i haven't had any tickles from baby yet but i am now certainly feeling different movements since he moved position a couple of days ago! it kinda feel like hes rubbing his fingers along my insides lol and hes is still sticking his wee bum out when i lay down Cute!

hope you had fun away pola! i am dying just to get away somewhere for few days! the weather here is driving me mad it rains everyday and its still cold so its making me a bit depressed, i hope it warms up here soon! 

dragonfly i feel your pain i also get up numerous times through the night and its to either pee, turn around or just a dream waking me up! last week was awful but a teeny bit better this week!

have a fab day all xx


----------



## more babies

bella21 said:


> hope you had fun pola!
> 
> anyone else find when baby really pushes harder and moves like an elbow or something against your belly it kinda tickles ? :haha: i almost have to push him away i start laughing lol but its so cute!!

Over the weekend his foot was up under my rib and at first when it was just touching it I thought it was weird that it seemed to be more of a ticklish feeling. As the day went on and his foot got a little higher it turned more uncomfortable but for that beginning I couldn't help but laugh a little. :haha:



Dragonfly said:


> I am tired from peeing every hour of the night. I need sleep from trying to sleep.

This has been me the last almost two weeks! Its been so miserable and am really hoping something gives and I can start getting more sleep because I've been getting next to nothing.. :sleep: ....


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thats the weird thing about this pregnancy compared to my others, normally I would have that problem from early on all the way through, always needing the loo and waking up lots through the night!! but this time I wake up once may be in the night last night not even once!! I keep worrying that is not normal :wacko: or may be its the help I had with my pelvic floor before pregnancy but I have a hell of a lot more fluid retention this pregnancy as well :dohh:

hope it does ease for any one you suffering with lots of loo trips :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

I see nearly every hour on the clock during the night, pretty sure its to blame for my general tiredness!


----------



## Dragonfly

I must have peed 4 times from 6am this morning till my oldest woke at 8. I have no sleep really at all now. I remember it was worse with my youngest as I got a kidney infection then and I hope not to have the same this time as I was on anti biotics and thats not good.


----------



## Sooz

Just had my 28 week appointment and all seems well, baby is head down, foot lodged under my rib (mw could grab it) and my fundal height is two weeks ahead. I think this is going to be a long baby. Nice clear read on the doppler and very active. MW said it seemed a very happy baby. :D


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad all went well at your appointment Sooz and glad that you had a great trip Pola!

Good luck on your GD test today Borr!

Sorry to hear that a lot of you are having such problems sleeping. I have had a couple of weeks where I can't sleep but most of the time I have been fine. I guess the getting up to pee every hour is something I can look forward to in the coming weeks :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

when does baby turn I cant remember? I dont think mine is head down as I am hear sure its feet I feel kicking down low. I wonder if the placenta is in the way as its anterior.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks Mrs Eddie! I had my GD test, waiting on results this afternoon I don't know why I am so nervous!! 

Sooz that sounds like it's all going great!! :) 

I wake up at night to go pee from 2-4 times a night but I am such a good sleeper I just fall asleep in a minute after peeing so I haven't been sleeping bad


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> when does baby turn I cant remember? I dont think mine is head down as I am hear sure its feet I feel kicking down low. I wonder if the placenta is in the way as its anterior.

I am trying to remember, I know my baby is feet in my pelvis as well, but they do turn any time from now :flower:


----------



## Scottish

Good luck with results borr,

Sooz glad everything seems great at your appointment, mine is Monday. Was your dd long when born? 

X


----------



## Sooz

She was pretty average length but heavier than expected, which is what scares me about this one, as I measured behind with her and she was still big so Lord knows what this one will weigh.

Limpet has only turned head down very recently and the MW said they may well not stay head down at this stage.

I've also been sleeping ok so far and only have to get up to wee once, if at all, during the night. I've never had to get up more than once. :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> She was pretty average length but heavier than expected, which is what scares me about this one, as I measured behind with her and she was still big so Lord knows what this one will weigh.
> 
> Limpet has only turned head down very recently and the MW said they may well not stay head down at this stage.
> 
> I've also been sleeping ok so far and only have to get up to wee once, if at all, during the night. I've never had to get up more than once. :haha:

I am the same at night so far any way!!:flower:


----------



## mac1979

I thought I was odd for not having to get up at night to pee, kind of comforting to know I am not the only one. I was surveying the contents of my kitchen yesterday after making the resolution with DH for both of us to eat better and less processed stuff. We have a lot of really bad (but so tasty) food in there. We decided to not throw anything out but just to finish it like we normally would and not buy anymore so we don't waste anything and I got my paleo diet cookbook out. 

I saw you all were talking about weather over the weekend. Get this, about a week and a half ago we had snow flurries, yesterday it got up to 101. DH and I refused to turn on the air conditioning so early in the year so we had fans going and hung out in our basement (it is so cold down there all the time). It is a bit more mild today in the 80's and I am so happy that our lilac bush is blooming.


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> bella21 said:
> 
> 
> hope you had fun pola!
> 
> anyone else find when baby really pushes harder and moves like an elbow or something against your belly it kinda tickles ? :haha: i almost have to push him away i start laughing lol but its so cute!!
> 
> yep I am getting some really strong movements now, I had a very happy little girl who was loving being able to feel baby move yesterday :happydance: she loves my bump!
> 
> Hi Pola :flower:Click to expand...

Hello there!!! :flower:




Scottish said:


> wow lolpants that's a super fast labor lol
> 
> i haven't had any tickles from baby yet but i am now certainly feeling different movements since he moved position a couple of days ago! it kinda feel like hes rubbing his fingers along my insides lol and hes is still sticking his wee bum out when i lay down Cute!
> 
> hope you had fun away pola! i am dying just to get away somewhere for few days! the weather here is driving me mad it rains everyday and its still cold so its making me a bit depressed, i hope it warms up here soon!
> 
> dragonfly i feel your pain i also get up numerous times through the night and its to either pee, turn around or just a dream waking me up! last week was awful but a teeny bit better this week!
> 
> have a fab day all xx

Oh yes I did!!! And yes, a little get away is a good idea!!! I hope I can have a little baby moon before baby comes! :wacko:



Sooz said:


> Just had my 28 week appointment and all seems well, baby is head down, foot lodged under my rib (mw could grab it) and my fundal height is two weeks ahead. I think this is going to be a long baby. Nice clear read on the doppler and very active. MW said it seemed a very happy baby. :D

Holly sht!!! She grabbed the foot???!! That sounds insane! :cloud9: so glad your appointment went great!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

Lily, how did you do at your glucose check? :flower:


----------



## readynwilling

i didn't wake to pee more than once (often not at all) with J and the same this time :) im not complaining LOL


----------



## lolpants

Peeing was horrendous in the night for me - down to only 3 or 4 times a night now which is much better!! (was 10 times a night at one point!!)

Sooz I have my MW appt tomorrow - hope it goes as well as yours!

Movements are actually hurting me - especially when I have something sweet and baby goes nuts!

Had anaesthetist appointment today, it was to discuss if I want epidural etc as if I do, where I am larger, I have to make the decision early on. As soon as she read about my last labour she said that it shouldn't be something for me to worry about! Strange as I only commented yesterday that I am scared of fast labour!

Lol xx


----------



## Barhanita

I get up to pee 2-5 times a night and I hate it! Sometimes I get back to sleep really quickly, but occasionally I just stay up..

My GD tests is tomorrow, as well as a bunch of other labs. I really want to know my fundal height, as I am worried that it's too small.

I feel my girl a lot, but never too strong.. Should I be worried?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

pola17 said:


> Lily, how did you do at your glucose check? :flower:

Had it this morning, results are going to be in from 3:30pm onward so we will see... baby went crazy with the sugar drink it was so funny she had a real sugar rush lol


----------



## mac1979

Bar-don't worry, your little girl may just be pretty chilled out like my little boy. My midwife says as long as there is some continuity for when you feel movement it is fine. 

So, talk about bad luck, yesterday after I failed my 1 hour test I found the only Dunkin Donuts in town. I seriously almost cried as I was driving. Donuts have been my food. I also have a huge craving for a Blizzard, probably because I can't have one.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

mac1979 said:


> Bar-don't worry, your little girl may just be pretty chilled out like my little boy. My midwife says as long as there is some continuity for when you feel movement it is fine.
> 
> So, talk about bad luck, yesterday after I failed my 1 hour test I found the only Dunkin Donuts in town. I seriously almost cried as I was driving. Donuts have been my food. I also have a huge craving for a Blizzard, probably because I can't have one.

Oh Mac so sorry, don't feel bad, when's your 3 hour?


----------



## JenzyKY

Mac, is strict Paleo enough for pregnancy? Everyone at work on it looks emaciated after a few weeks.


----------



## pola17

borr.dg.baby said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Lily, how did you do at your glucose check? :flower:
> 
> Had it this morning, results are going to be in from 3:30pm onward so we will see... baby went crazy with the sugar drink it was so funny she had a real sugar rush lolClick to expand...

Awwwwwww Isabela had a sugar rush! :cloud9:

Bar: it sounds normal to me! :flower:


----------



## Sooz

pola17 said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> Just had my 28 week appointment and all seems well, baby is head down, foot lodged under my rib (mw could grab it) and my fundal height is two weeks ahead. I think this is going to be a long baby. Nice clear read on the doppler and very active. MW said it seemed a very happy baby. :D
> 
> Holly sht!!! She grabbed the foot???!! That sounds insane! :cloud9: so glad your appointment went great!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah! I've been able to get hold of it for a few days now, it is weirdly fascinating. Limpet does not approve though and quickly tugs it away again. :haha:


----------



## mac1979

JenzyKY said:


> Mac, is strict Paleo enough for pregnancy? Everyone at work on it looks emaciated after a few weeks.

I'm not going to do strict paleo. I am still going to have milk and some grains. I am mainly leaning toward the nothing processed, high protein part of it. I was strict paleo before I got pregnant, and plan to go back on it when done breastfeeding. 

Borr-I can go and do my 3 hour when I want to. I plan on going in the middle of next week after I get my diet adjusted and all the crap cleaned out of my system. I am wondering if the glucola was just too much sugar for my system. I was hyper after drinking it and am thinking my system just may have been shocked for taking in so much sugar all at once.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I hope you do great on the next one Mac, I was very active after taking the drink today and baby was going insane in there, we'll see


----------



## JenzyKY

mac1979 said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Mac, is strict Paleo enough for pregnancy? Everyone at work on it looks emaciated after a few weeks.
> 
> I'm not going to do strict paleo. I am still going to have milk and some grains. I am mainly leaning toward the nothing processed, high protein part of it. I was strict paleo before I got pregnant, and plan to go back on it when done breastfeeding.
> 
> Borr-I can go and do my 3 hour when I want to. I plan on going in the middle of next week after I get my diet adjusted and all the crap cleaned out of my system. I am wondering if the glucola was just too much sugar for my system. I was hyper after drinking it and am thinking my system just may have been shocked for taking in so much sugar all at once.Click to expand...

I'm impressed by anyone who can follow paleo strictly for long periods of time. I'd have a hard time without most fruit or milk. Will your baby get milk after breast milk? Just curious. 

I don't think that gestational diabetes has anything to do with diet but it can't hurt to eat better. It has to do with hormones, placenta and your pancreas dealing with it. At least that's what I remember from school. Been a while :haha:. The last girl at work to have it was a skinny girl. 

Whoever mentioned Dunkin Donuts that was my breakfast the other day. Totally bad for me but so good...


----------



## mac1979

Yes, baby will get regular milk when I am done breastfeeding. It is better calcium and protein and the fat is needed to help the brain grow. Feeding a child a somewhat paleo diet would be really hard at first, I just hope to teach healthy eating with it.


----------



## mac1979

And that was me who mentioned Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## Barhanita

I am really scared to fail GD test tomorrow. I am barely eating anything, feeling sick a lot, getting sick a lot.. If they tell me to stop eating carbs, it will only become much harder..


----------



## JenzyKY

mac1979 said:


> Yes, baby will get regular milk when I am done breastfeeding. It is better calcium and protein and the fat is needed to help the brain grow. Feeding a child a somewhat paleo diet would be really hard at first, I just hope to teach healthy eating with it.

Yeah. I'm all about healthy eating as a small child. I always had a meat and veggies when I was little. I still enjoy them. My friends who didn't are very picky and eat little. I mean, surviving on chicken fingers is ridiculous!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Chicken fingers sound good now haha :shock:


----------



## JenzyKY

Barhanita said:


> I am really scared to fail GD test tomorrow. I am barely eating anything, feeling sick a lot, getting sick a lot.. If they tell me to stop eating carbs, it will only become much harder..

Good luck Bar. The drink wasn't very good and I can't imagine it if I was still sick. Fingers crossed!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Barhanita said:


> I am really scared to fail GD test tomorrow. I am barely eating anything, feeling sick a lot, getting sick a lot.. If they tell me to stop eating carbs, it will only become much harder..

I really hope you do well! You are so strong handling everything :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Got my results, passed the glucose with 116 :) Still anemic and have high cholesterol and triglycerides, I don't know what that means for pregnancy, guess I will find out on friday at my appointment. Has anybody had high cholesterol and triglycerides or know what it implies during pregnancy? Now I'm nervous :(


----------



## JenzyKY

Borr, were you fasting before the blood draw?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

JenzyKY said:


> Borr, were you fasting before the blood draw?

Yes I was told to fast :thumbup:


----------



## Barhanita

Borr, good job on the test, congrats! Don't know anything about cholesterol, sorry.

Thanks for teh encouragement everyone


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Good luck Bar :)

My belly button normally is popped out but a few min ago when I sat down I saw it cave in and then pop out and then caved in again...has that happened to any of you and if it has what is it that causes it? I've never had it happen before


----------



## JenzyKY

Borr don't know anything else about cholesterol. 

Jolley, I barely have a belly button anymore. :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Jolley my belly button is still in, that sounds funny what yours is doing


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha Jenzy is yours sinking back in?


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Yea I know it's weird! I wonder if its cause the baby changed positions or something..she's had her head up under my ribs this whole time..maybe she is head down now?:shrug:


----------



## JenzyKY

Jolley, I have no words for my poor belly button. Eek

Henry has the hiccups and my DH could feel.


----------



## Barhanita

My Lena had hiccups today too. So cute!


----------



## mac1979

Borr-cholesterol and triglycerides won't cause issues in your pregnancy but you do want to get them lower for your general health as they can cause health issues in the future.


----------



## pola17

Sooz said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> Just had my 28 week appointment and all seems well, baby is head down, foot lodged under my rib (mw could grab it) and my fundal height is two weeks ahead. I think this is going to be a long baby. Nice clear read on the doppler and very active. MW said it seemed a very happy baby. :D
> 
> Holly sht!!! She grabbed the foot???!! That sounds insane! :cloud9: so glad your appointment went great!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah! I've been able to get hold of it for a few days now, it is weirdly fascinating. Limpet does not approve though and quickly tugs it away again. :haha:Click to expand...

lol! oh man!! It´d be crazy of you could catch it on video!! :haha:

Bar: good luck tomorrow! :thumbup:

Lily: congrats on the great results... I don´t thing cholesterol is a big issue! :)


----------



## Angelmarie

I'm going to catch up with you girls soon but just wanted to ask a quick question if you don't mind. 

In relation to a urine sample what does 'ILEU Trace ket msu' mean? I normally get NAD which I understand stands for nothing abnormal detected but this ILEU thingy is new and yet nothing was mentioned in my appointment?! :shrug:


----------



## lolpants

Just had MW appt and went really well - no diabetes, iron levels finally normal, BP great, baby measuring spot on and strong healthy heartbeat :cloud9: soo happy :D

No idea what that means Angel sorry? Tried googling it? Wouldn't they tell you if there's a problem?

Sun is shining here - feeling really good and positive today - hope you all have a great day! 

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

angelmarie i am also not sure as i am rubbish with abbreviations! i hate it when they are used excessively and i am a nurse lol :huh: am sure they would have told you if it was anything worrying :hugs2:


glad your appointment went well lolpants :happydance:

WOOP WOOP on gd result borr!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sooz

I think it's a trace of ketones which are a sign of dehydration/lack of food and leukocytes which can indicate an infection.


----------



## Angelmarie

lolpants said:


> No idea what that means Angel sorry? Tried googling it? Wouldn't they tell you if there's a problem?
> 
> Lol xx

You would think. I have lost all faith in my hospital. The last three appointments I have seen different consultants all of who have told me different things. I was supposed to have my glucose test yesterday but didn't as my family history of diabetes is on my dads side so I don't need test? They checked my 'low lying placenta' to find it was high and looks like it was never low?! Even though she measured it as 1cm from my cervix last time. They asked ME why I needed my thyroid function tested (previous borderline results), they had me down as having had twins at 29weeks (I lost one at 12 weeks). First consultant said i could have a VBAC and i could go two weeks overdue then a section. Second said section at 38 weeks or induced. Third doctor said no VBAC?!?! the list goes on. Sorry but FFS! I don't know where I stand with anything! I'm pretty angry. 

Sorry for the rant :(



Sooz said:


> I think it's a trace of ketones which are a sign of dehydration/lack of food and leukocytes which can indicate an infection.

I figured about the ketones, thanks! But didn't click about the leukocytes! Makes sense. Surely this should have been mentioned then?!?! Grrrr


----------



## twinkletots

No wonder you are annoyed angel,what a shambles! 
What is the point in having case notes if no one looks at them?!
Hope you get things sorted out.

I have yet to see the same midwife twice and waited an hour and half to be seen even tho I had been given a specific appointment time. 
It's infuriating!


----------



## Sooz

I think I had to have antibiotics when I had leukocytes with Dd. Do you have the community MW triage number to call and query it?


----------



## Scottish

oh angelmarie sorry to hear of all the problems at your hospital no wonder your angry! yeah i would phone the midwifes to double check especially if antibiotics may be required xx


----------



## Scottish

Just posting a pic a took last night of baby's bum sticking out of my bump when I lay down lol 

It was so hard to get a pic it's shows better with top on! Hope u can make it out 

:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yay Borr, congrats on passing your GD test :happydance: and good luck today Bar! I was totally nervous before mine too, I think it was because I was talking to a girl in my office who got GD during her pregnancy right before my appoinment, convinced myself that I would have it too... 

Mac, good job re healthier eating. I have been doing that for the past couple of weeks and am actually feeling more energized and better all around! 

Lol, glad that the appointment went so well!

Angel, sorry you have been having such a difficult time with your hospital. One of my good friends was told she had to test for GD as her father has diabetes so not sure why they would tell you that you didn't need the test, (why does it matter which parent has diabetes)??? I would ask them to give you the test just to be on the safe side. It sounds as though they are all over the map too with your care, sorry you have to go through this unnecessary stress :hugs:

Hearing stories about what people have to deal with in regards to their various doctors, hospitals, etc make me appreciate my midwives much more! Even though I have had to wait a bit for a few appointments I have never really been inconvienced and always feel like I am being involved in decisions regarding my pregnancy.


----------



## Barhanita

I am sorry, Angel, about your hospital... Sounds aweful


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Scottish, you can totally see the bump, that is awesome!


----------



## mac1979

Angel-go all pregnant lady hormonal on the hospital. There is no reason to be treated like you have been.

Scottish-awww, baby is mooning you!

I get to go buy my crib today!!! I think I finally found the best price. I think if I buy it at the place in town they may deliver and assemble it for us. Which will be handy since DH threw his back out...again. :dohh:


----------



## twinkletots

Great pic Scottish. I don't get much of the bum action but baby does seem to scrape its elbow across my belly in a windscreen wiper type of action. Not very comfortable!


----------



## pola17

Angel, sorry you were not treated the right way! Is there a way you can complain??

girls, I have a non pregnancy related question!
You see, I have an iphone 4, and I hadn´t updated the operating system. The boyfriend of a friend who´s an iphone expert left my phone updating, and when finally it said it had updated in my itunes (it was plugged to my phone) I got an icon on the screen of my phone asking me to plug the phone and connect to itunes! It won´t go away! :shrug: I tried updating the phone again, trying to re start it, the battery won´t die... nothing! I have no phone at the moment! :shrug:
Hope any of you can give me some tips! :flower:


----------



## pola17

and lol Scottish, that pic is so adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I am so excited!! Painter came in today and we chose colors and he starts on Monday, nursery will be painted by Tuesday I can't wait to see what it will look like :cloud9:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Angel, sorry you were not treated the right way! Is there a way you can complain??
> 
> girls, I have a non pregnancy related question!
> You see, I have an iphone 4, and I hadn´t updated the operating system. The boyfriend of a friend who´s an iphone expert left my phone updating, and when finally it said it had updated in my itunes (it was plugged to my phone) I got an icon on the screen of my phone asking me to plug the phone and connect to itunes! It won´t go away! :shrug: I tried updating the phone again, trying to re start it, the battery won´t die... nothing! I have no phone at the moment! :shrug:
> Hope any of you can give me some tips! :flower:


I will ask my hubby he is a wizz with phones and computers :thumbup:


----------



## more babies

So I just have to say I've come to terms with the fact that one day in the coming weeks I will pee my pants while laughing. :dohh: :haha: I've had a few close calls lately so I figure its only a matter of time as this little guy gets bigger... :blush: ...


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Angel, sorry you were not treated the right way! Is there a way you can complain??
> 
> girls, I have a non pregnancy related question!
> You see, I have an iphone 4, and I hadn´t updated the operating system. The boyfriend of a friend who´s an iphone expert left my phone updating, and when finally it said it had updated in my itunes (it was plugged to my phone) I got an icon on the screen of my phone asking me to plug the phone and connect to itunes! It won´t go away! :shrug: I tried updating the phone again, trying to re start it, the battery won´t die... nothing! I have no phone at the moment! :shrug:
> Hope any of you can give me some tips! :flower:

Ok so asked my hubby he said you need to do a hard reset to fix it, so here is a walk through https://www.wikihow.com/Hard-Reset-an-iPhone

see if that works for you :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Lol glad all went well at your appointment :)

Scottish cute pic! 

Angel I would be furious with the treatment you have gotten! That's not acceptable

Pola I have an iPhone but I'm no whiz so I have no advice besides take it to an apple store if the solution Celtic gave you doesn't work


----------



## Scottish

Ooh pola I could only suggest following celtics link or if no luck then if u have a apple store over there they are very good at sorting out problems usually for free 

It took me forever to take that pic almost two days lol it's s clear in real life but camera don't pick up lol


----------



## pola17

Angelmarie said:


> I'm going to catch up with you girls soon but just wanted to ask a quick question if you don't mind.
> 
> In relation to a urine sample what does 'ILEU Trace ket msu' mean? I normally get NAD which I understand stands for nothing abnormal detected but this ILEU thingy is new and yet nothing was mentioned in my appointment?! :shrug:




Scottish said:


> Just posting a pic a took last night of baby's bum sticking out of my bump when I lay down lol
> 
> It was so hard to get a pic it's shows better with top on! Hope u can make it out
> 
> :)




CelticNiamh said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Angel, sorry you were not treated the right way! Is there a way you can complain??
> 
> girls, I have a non pregnancy related question!
> You see, I have an iphone 4, and I hadn´t updated the operating system. The boyfriend of a friend who´s an iphone expert left my phone updating, and when finally it said it had updated in my itunes (it was plugged to my phone) I got an icon on the screen of my phone asking me to plug the phone and connect to itunes! It won´t go away! :shrug: I tried updating the phone again, trying to re start it, the battery won´t die... nothing! I have no phone at the moment! :shrug:
> Hope any of you can give me some tips! :flower:
> 
> Ok so asked my hubby he said you need to do a hard reset to fix it, so here is a walk through https://www.wikihow.com/Hard-Reset-an-iPhone
> 
> see if that works for you :hugs:Click to expand...




JolleyGirl86 said:


> Lol glad all went well at your appointment :)
> 
> Scottish cute pic!
> 
> Angel I would be furious with the treatment you have gotten! That's not acceptable
> 
> Pola I have an iPhone but I'm no whiz so I have no advice besides take it to an apple store if the solution Celtic gave you doesn't work

lol, Thanks girls!
If by any chance I can´t fix it myself before 4pm, a technician is going to take care of it!! I don´t use much my phone anyways, but I´m hoping I can sell it in a few months! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

lol, Thanks, Scottish! Let´s see what happens! Will gossip what happened to my phone once I know something! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Angel, sorry you were not treated the right way! Is there a way you can complain??
> 
> girls, I have a non pregnancy related question!
> You see, I have an iphone 4, and I hadn´t updated the operating system. The boyfriend of a friend who´s an iphone expert left my phone updating, and when finally it said it had updated in my itunes (it was plugged to my phone) I got an icon on the screen of my phone asking me to plug the phone and connect to itunes! It won´t go away! :shrug: I tried updating the phone again, trying to re start it, the battery won´t die... nothing! I have no phone at the moment! :shrug:
> Hope any of you can give me some tips! :flower:

Pola I could get my hubby to help again if that does not work, that&#8217;s what he does any way :flower:


I am hopping mad today my handbag went missing from the kitchen on Thursday evening! I searched high and low on friday and saturday, we noticed on saturday my iphone was missing and my gut told me some one was in the house and took them :growlmad: 

I looked outside and over the fences to see if it was around !! well it turned up today in my neighbours back garden, seems someone was trying all the back doors on till they got lucky!! my neighbour was telling me the house beside her had their phones taken out of the kitchen when they were watching TV in the sitting room I am so upset over my phone it had loads of pictures of the kids :cry: there was no money in my purse and all the cards can be replaced!! I am hoping it is not gone but not looking good now. Hubby wallet is missing as well!! so he will have to get a new drivers licence now :dohh:

I am sick with the thoughts of some one in the house when we were all there!!


----------



## more babies

Wow Celtic that's scary!! :hugs: I just heard the other day that Apple products are stolen more then any other brand.


----------



## pola17

oh noooo!! that´s the worst feeling: having someone inside your house taking your things! :hugs: Sorry this happened to you!!!
I guess when things like these are not common, someone who has nothing else to do, decides to play with the trust people have of the are they live in, and take things! :dohh:

What can you do to not let this happen again? :( :flower:

As for my phone: naaaah, it didn´t work, but my husband took it already to the technician! :haha: Let´s see what happens!


----------



## CelticNiamh

more babies said:


> Wow Celtic that's scary!! :hugs: I just heard the other day that Apple products are stolen more then any other brand.


I just wish I had the app on my phone '' where is my Iphone'' hubby says to ring around the cash places that take phones and that to sell with the emni number just incase!! I think I will report it to the police as well just incase I loved that phone :cry: but more so because of all my pictures 


I do not know what is going on with my blood sugars 10.6 before my dinner:dohh:


Any one else very hormonal, I was so :cry: today felt very down:shrug: grand now but hope that goes away and does not come back


----------



## setarei

@celtic, did you have the apple cloud set up on your iphone by any chance? If so, you might be able to get all your pics back. Or did you set up a backup with itunes on when you plug in? Usually it makes you do one or the other unless you opt out.

I have great news. I had another ultrasound and the new doc (head of MFM so I trust him more than the last one who was rushed and frenzied) said that while A is small, there is nothing to worry about as A isn't in the 17th percentile but is actually 67th :happydance:. I've also started weekly NSTs, anyone else getting them yet? It was so odd to feel a contraction and see it on the monitor.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pola, good luck with the phone! I am more of a Blackberry girl myself, so can't really help. :dohh:

Mac yay re the crib, we bought ours a few months ago but have yet to put it together. 

Hope all goes well with the nursery painting Borr!

Celtic, that is really scary and horrible. I hope they find whoever took your things :growlmad: but glad that you are all safe!

Morebabies, have to laugh re the peeing yourself comment. I read an article early on in pregnancy re unpleasant side effects and that was the one that freaked me out the most, (I could imagine it happening during a business meeting or something) :haha: I really hope to avoid that if possible. 

This weekend we are finally going to clean out the rest of the office in preparation for the nursery and start choosing paint colours. I can't wait to get started, though it probably won't happen until the first weekend in June as we are away the last weekend in May.


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Mrs. Eddie! :flower: How exciting you´re starting the nursery!!

That´s great news seratei! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> more babies said:
> 
> 
> Wow Celtic that's scary!! :hugs: I just heard the other day that Apple products are stolen more then any other brand.
> 
> 
> I just wish I had the app on my phone '' where is my Iphone'' hubby says to ring around the cash places that take phones and that to sell with the emni number just incase!! I think I will report it to the police as well just incase I loved that phone :cry: but more so because of all my pictures
> 
> 
> I do not know what is going on with my blood sugars 10.6 before my dinner:dohh:
> 
> 
> Any one else very hormonal, I was so :cry: today felt very down:shrug: grand now but hope that goes away and does not come backClick to expand...

hey, don´t cry!! :hugs: there, a feel better flower! :flower:

I hope that app helps you find your phone!!! :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

Bought my crib!!! We are getting free delivery, and I paid an extra $10 to have the delivery men set it up when it is delivered on Monday. Pretty exciting around here. 

Interesting story in my area, a couple of days ago there were 2 bodies found in a house about a block and a half away from my house, and we don't live in a bad area by any stretch of the imagination. It is being looked at as a double homicide. 

Celtic-so sorry to hear about your stuff being taken. There has been a break in in my neighborhood while the family was sleeping and it had me frightened. 

Pola-I hope you get your phone fixed. I am due for an upgrade in a couple of weeks for mine and I can't wait. It has been acting up on me lately.


----------



## Scottish

Celtic that's awful :( I really hope that whoever done it gets karma knocking at their door soon! Don't worry about feeling down I have had this feeling a lot during this pregnancy and its a bit better now although I do still get down days when I feel really upset and angry and want to be alone but it usually passes by the next day!

Pola hope u get good news on phone !!!!

Yeah for getting your crib mac! How exciting, my nana has mine at hers (it's my dd old one) I Can't wait till they take it here ( they live in highlands) 

Setarai am so happy for your news on baby I bet you are so relieved :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> @celtic, did you have the apple cloud set up on your iphone by any chance? If so, you might be able to get all your pics back. Or did you set up a backup with itunes on when you plug in? Usually it makes you do one or the other unless you opt out.
> 
> I have great news. I had another ultrasound and the new doc (head of MFM so I trust him more than the last one who was rushed and frenzied) said that while A is small, there is nothing to worry about as A isn't in the 17th percentile but is actually 67th :happydance:. I've also started weekly NSTs, anyone else getting them yet? It was so odd to feel a contraction and see it on the monitor.

Yes I did, thanks so much, I just checked and found nearly all my pictures saved on my laptop :happydance::happydance: happy girl here
Oh and :happydance: for a good appointment :happydance:



pola17 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more babies said:
> 
> 
> Wow Celtic that's scary!! :hugs: I just heard the other day that Apple products are stolen more then any other brand.
> 
> 
> I just wish I had the app on my phone '' where is my Iphone'' hubby says to ring around the cash places that take phones and that to sell with the emni number just incase!! I think I will report it to the police as well just incase I loved that phone :cry: but more so because of all my pictures
> 
> 
> I do not know what is going on with my blood sugars 10.6 before my dinner:dohh:
> 
> 
> Any one else very hormonal, I was so :cry: today felt very down:shrug: grand now but hope that goes away and does not come backClick to expand...
> 
> hey, don´t cry!! :hugs: there, a feel better flower! :flower:
> 
> I hope that app helps you find your phone!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

agh thanks Pola :hugs: my hubby made me feel much better :flower: I think it was a mixture of getting over this flu, being tired and hormonal and I say I was over doing it as well so then the little things got on top of me:dohh: much better now!!
tried the app, my phone has not been turned on but I was able to set it up that if it is I will get an email, so that is something any way!!

Mac yay for crib:happydance: that is awful you just do not know what does be going on sometimes


----------



## pola17

that´s great that you´re feeling better, Celtic!!
I hope the ******* who stole your phone turns it on, so you can find it! :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

I think I failed the glucose test... 153... (the limit is 130, right?) also, still anemic and low calcium, low Albumin...

I also hate to get the results before my doctor... We'll see what she says...


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I had a growth scan today and baby is measuring good, even 4 days ahead. I was also told my baby had an echogenic bowel which means it showed up whiter than normal on the U.S. she said most of the time it's nothing but said it could be CF,DS,an infection, or a blockage :| they are doing blood tests at my next appointment. I'm trying to stay positive from what she said that most of the time it's nothing and the baby is born perfectly healthy. Have any of you heard or experienced this?


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bar sorry you failed your test :(


----------



## setarei

@bar, sorry you failed the test. I know you're worried about not being able to eat anything already and having carbs taken away. I hope you get a good nutrionist that can help you with a meal plan that works.

@celtic, glad you got your pic and set up the app. I recommend still filing a report though and letting apple know too in the unlikely event it's brought in to them for repairs.

@jolley, I'm sorry to hear about the bowels. I don't know much about it except a few cases where it turned out to be nothing. I hope yours does too.

@mac, congrats on the crib. I love sitting in the nursery now that it's set up and having the crib makes it instantly a nursery.


----------



## Barhanita

Jolley, sorry I have nothing to say, but I hope it's really nothing!

I am very bumped out because of my glucose test... But I just realized that I will be full-term in exactly two months. Once I survived 6 months on buckwheat, which means I can eat whatever they want me to for a few months, especially it is for my baby.


----------



## pola17

Bar: sorry about those results! :hugs: hopefully it's gonna be a false positive!

Jolley: never heard of it, but :hugs: let's hope what they say its what it is: that is nothing! :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

:hugs: Bar and Jolley - hope the further tests give better results for you both!

Pola I just noticed it says 'in 2nd tri' under your name - you can update that now :flower: :)

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Bar, how long after breakfast did you do the test , 8.5 is high all right but does not mean you are diabetic will they do a GTT or blood sugar series to make sure
Do not worry to much either way, you can eat carbs I do and you need to you just swap to wholewheat and I know your worried about weightloss well good news is fatty foods do not make blood sugar high so you can have a fry up, or something else that you can manage to eat, normally with GD it is diet controlled and if your blood sugars keep rising they use insulin, which I know is a scary though but it actually gives you more freedom when eating, it is not as strict, I still eat well though and do not eat sweet things on less I need to if I go low. :hugs: I hope you do not have it though and its a false positive kinda think that test sets you up to fail esp if you have had food before hand but I am only working off what I know about how we treat and control GD here in Ireland :thumbup:

So last night I worke up to our dog wandering around the house, it sounded like she was trying to open doors!! but I think I woke in a panic! I woke DH and he was like a it is the dog!! but I got up to check and all was ok and went back to bed could not sleep and dog making more noise so up again and she was in my boys room eating thier toys :dohh: so took her out I eventually fell back to sleep but so tired today dam dog chewed a boot and a shoe last night :haha: think I will get her something else to chew tonight 

how is every one else today!


----------



## more babies

Barr sorry to heard you failed the test :hugs:

Jolley I have never heard of that but hopefully its nothing and your little one comes out nice and healthy! :hugs:

Celtic hopefully you can sleep better tonight! Definitely understandable to be jumping at every noise considering what just happened.


----------



## CelticNiamh

more babies said:


> Barr sorry to heard you failed the test :hugs:
> 
> Jolley I have never heard of that but hopefully its nothing and your little one comes out nice and healthy! :hugs:
> 
> Celtic hopefully you can sleep better tonight! Definitely understandable to be jumping at every noise considering what just happened.

It will be a while I say before I fully relax :dohh: but I feel safer with the dog in the house and even if she malkes some noise as long as she is not barking and growling all is ok. 

Jolley So sorry meant to reply to you earlier as well, big :hugs: I have not heard of it but some times things are picked up on a scan and all is ok and even so baby is safe in there and I am sure they will be able to fix if it comes to it, they thought my last baby had a hole in his heart they did think that it would fix it self or there was none there, but he is a ok and no hole in his heart thankfully some times the baby fixes what ever it is ready for delivery:flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yay Mac for getting the crib!

Bar, sorry about the GD test :hugs:. I think here when you fail the one hour test, they send you for another for to ensure that you actually have GD, (it is possible to get a false positive on the first test). I would speak to your doctor before getting too concerned as they might not diagnose you with GD yet, it could just be that you need further testing. 

Jolley, I have never heard of that before but I'm sure all will be well. Sending you big :hugs:

Celtic, hope you start feeling more at ease soon. It must feel awful to feel uneasy in your own home.


----------



## mac1979

Celtic-can you tell my husband that fatty food won't hurt gestational diabetes. He has become a food nazi since he was at my appointment with me. I know he means well, but still...

Bar-that is about was my number was, I am doing my 3 hour test on Tuesday. 

So kind of upset today. Limp Bizkit is in town and DH is going with his friends. I am only upset because I really want to go with since I have fond memories of hanging out with my friends listening to them. But I am familiar with the venue and there is no place to sit down and people get drunk and push and shove around, so it isn't pregnancy friendly, I should get some serious wife points tonight.

Just had some apple juice and Xavier is going bonkers. Evidently he likes apple juice too.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar sorry you failed your test :hugs: are you going to get the 3 hour one now? :(

Jolley I am of no help, but I hope it all turns out to be nothing :hugs:

Celtic what horrible news about the stolen things but I am glad you got the pictures back :) I hope you feel better at night soon, scary :(

I get my scan and appointment today, heading out soon, I don't know why I feel nervous :wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> Celtic-can you tell my husband that fatty food won't hurt gestational diabetes. He has become a food nazi since he was at my appointment with me. I know he means well, but still...
> 
> Bar-that is about was my number was, I am doing my 3 hour test on Tuesday.
> 
> So kind of upset today. Limp Bizkit is in town and DH is going with his friends. I am only upset because I really want to go with since I have fond memories of hanging out with my friends listening to them. But I am familiar with the venue and there is no place to sit down and people get drunk and push and shove around, so it isn't pregnancy friendly, I should get some serious wife points tonight.
> 
> Just had some apple juice and Xavier is going bonkers. Evidently he likes apple juice too.

yea sure send him my way LOL or I can scan and email my GD diet sheet info :) now I would have to find it first :dohh: but I can eat some rashers,sausages,pudding, 2 slices of wholemeal bread and my blood sugars will be great!! I dont eat high fat foods cause I do not want to put on loads of weight LOL I had yummy chinease last night DH treat chicken with veg in ginger sauce and noodles yummy but my blood sugars were perfect after that!! now if it was pizza I would have been looking at really high number :blush: 

agh sorry about missing the concernt :hugs: the things we do for love eh!



borr.dg.baby said:


> Bar sorry you failed your test :hugs: are you going to get the 3 hour one now? :(
> 
> Jolley I am of no help, but I hope it all turns out to be nothing :hugs:
> 
> Celtic what horrible news about the stolen things but I am glad you got the pictures back :) I hope you feel better at night soon, scary :(
> 
> I get my scan and appointment today, heading out soon, I don't know why I feel nervous :wacko:


Thank you Borr :flower: good luck at the scan, let us know how you get on :hugs:


So been chatting to my baby sister, she is suffering with MS poor thing getting sick and every thing, but I am very annoyed at our other sister she is being really mean and hinting that my sister has ruined her life :growlmad::nope: she was not happy I was told first or that my sister wants me to be godmother !! stopping there while I do a huge pregnant belly wobbly happy dance :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: sorry very happy about that :haha:

It is like she has a case of the green eyed monster:nope:!! she was not to happy with me being pregnant now my sister, she is not trying, actually she does not even have a boyfriend :shrug: sadly no man has ever been good enough ever I love her to pieces but think she needs to really cop on!! my mum has been fantastic though as I knew she would be :flower: I love for my sister to find her self a lovely partner and have kids of her own FX it happens soon


----------



## Scottish

Aww Celtic hope your sister gets over ms soon! I really don't miss 1st tri lol my cat decided to scratch doors at 1am this morning and i got such a fright I couldn't get back to sleep and was to scared to go check lol it will take you a wee while to settle down again. 

Good luck with scan borr :)


----------



## mac1979

I just found out some friends of DH and I are "unexpectedly expecting". :happydance: Their FB announcement was really cute. They already had 2 boys, on the one's stomach the wrote "Bigger brother" with the due date and on the other boy's stomach they wrote "Big brother" with the due date. It was a really cute announcement. :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks for the support ladies :) it's hard to not jump to the worse possible conclusion I'm trying to not stress and just stay positive, so thanks for all the support. 

Glad everyone seems to be doing good


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> I just found out some friends of DH and I are "unexpectedly expecting". :happydance: Their FB announcement was really cute. They already had 2 boys, on the one's stomach the wrote "Bigger brother" with the due date and on the other boy's stomach they wrote "Big brother" with the due date. It was a really cute announcement. :haha:

yay how lovely :flower:

Jolley I know that has to be hard but big :hugs:


----------



## bella21

Mac i knoww!! killswitch engage is going to be in NY and i wanted to go sooo bad! obviously not a good show for a pregnant girl to go to with all the moshing and stuff they do :/ congrats to your friends btw!!!

sorry to anybody thats dealing with GD or has to go for more tests! i still have no idea if i failed or passed or not on monday?? I'm guessing they would've called me if something was wrong by now right?

celtic sorry your shaken up! i would be too knowing somebody was in my house! hopefully you can feel better soon! and sorry you're sis isn't being very understanding right now! hopefully she finds somebody soon :)


----------



## Barhanita

Celtic, could you please send me your diet? 

The thing is, I haven't yet heard from my doctor. We have this stupid system - the patients get the results before the doctors. I am sure she will send me to do that 3 hour test. 

Mac, my DH and I are going to see the Beach Boys in 3 weeks. Sometimes I am afraid that it will be too much for me. But let's face it, they are super old, so the concert has to be slow and pregnancy-friendly. I am excited!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> Celtic, could you please send me your diet?
> 
> The thing is, I haven't yet heard from my doctor. We have this stupid system - the patients get the results before the doctors. I am sure she will send me to do that 3 hour test.
> 
> Mac, my DH and I are going to see the Beach Boys in 3 weeks. Sometimes I am afraid that it will be too much for me. But let's face it, they are super old, so the concert has to be slow and pregnancy-friendly. I am excited!

Yep I will find it and scan it on to my labtop when I have it done I let you know and you can PM your email address :flower:


----------



## mac1979

DH got me a donut...om nom nom nom


----------



## borr.dg.baby

All went well! Baby is head down and finally let us take a picture of her face. :cloud9:


----------



## mac1979

Picture of me from a little earlier this week.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1109.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Aw beautiful pic of Isabella Borr!:flower:

Looking beautiful Mac! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> mac1979 said:
> 
> 
> Celtic-can you tell my husband that fatty food won't hurt gestational diabetes. He has become a food nazi since he was at my appointment with me. I know he means well, but still...
> 
> Bar-that is about was my number was, I am doing my 3 hour test on Tuesday.
> 
> So kind of upset today. Limp Bizkit is in town and DH is going with his friends. I am only upset because I really want to go with since I have fond memories of hanging out with my friends listening to them. But I am familiar with the venue and there is no place to sit down and people get drunk and push and shove around, so it isn't pregnancy friendly, I should get some serious wife points tonight.
> 
> Just had some apple juice and Xavier is going bonkers. Evidently he likes apple juice too.
> 
> yea sure send him my way LOL or I can scan and email my GD diet sheet info :) now I would have to find it first :dohh: but I can eat some rashers,sausages,pudding, 2 slices of wholemeal bread and my blood sugars will be great!! I dont eat high fat foods cause I do not want to put on loads of weight LOL I had yummy chinease last night DH treat chicken with veg in ginger sauce and noodles yummy but my blood sugars were perfect after that!! now if it was pizza I would have been looking at really high number :blush:
> 
> agh sorry about missing the concernt :hugs: the things we do for love eh!
> 
> 
> 
> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> Bar sorry you failed your test :hugs: are you going to get the 3 hour one now? :(
> 
> Jolley I am of no help, but I hope it all turns out to be nothing :hugs:
> 
> Celtic what horrible news about the stolen things but I am glad you got the pictures back :) I hope you feel better at night soon, scary :(
> 
> I get my scan and appointment today, heading out soon, I don't know why I feel nervous :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Borr :flower: good luck at the scan, let us know how you get on :hugs:
> 
> 
> So been chatting to my baby sister, she is suffering with MS poor thing getting sick and every thing, but I am very annoyed at our other sister she is being really mean and hinting that my sister has ruined her life :growlmad::nope: she was not happy I was told first or that my sister wants me to be godmother !! stopping there while I do a huge pregnant belly wobbly happy dance :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: sorry very happy about that :haha:
> 
> It is like she has a case of the green eyed monster:nope:!! she was not to happy with me being pregnant now my sister, she is not trying, actually she does not even have a boyfriend :shrug: sadly no man has ever been good enough ever I love her to pieces but think she needs to really cop on!! my mum has been fantastic though as I knew she would be :flower: I love for my sister to find her self a lovely partner and have kids of her own FX it happens soonClick to expand...

oh!! Too bad your other sister is being that way!!! :dohh: What a mystery why she feels that way! :shrug:



borr.dg.baby said:


> All went well! Baby is head down and finally let us take a picture of her face. :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 616143

awww Isabela is such a gorgeous lady! :cloud9:



mac1979 said:


> Picture of me from a little earlier this week.

Looking pretty!!! :kiss:


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, you look great! Borr, so cute!

My doctor told me to come in for a three hour test next week..


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Great pics ladies :) I tried posting some pics from my phone but it didn't work and don't have a computer right now


----------



## wannabeprego

@borr, that is an adorable scan pic hun!!! :flower:

@mac, your bump pic is super cute!!! :winkwink:

Here is my 27 week twin bump pic!!!:thumbup: WOoo HOOOoo, I made it to 3rd tri!! I am in the home stretch now!!! :thumbup:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/27wks2days5-17-13-Copy_zps2d86f802.jpg


----------



## pola17

Awww you look great, wannabeprego!!! I love your top, BTW!!


----------



## Barhanita

Wannabe, nice shirt!! and nice belly


----------



## bella21

awww beautiful bump pics AND scan pics ladies!!!! :flower: 

bar, sorry you have to go for the 3 hour...hopefully you pass! my fingers will be crossed!!

i feel like i still have sooo much to do to prepare for this baby! but i don't want to buy anything else yet because i don't know what I'm going to get at my baby shower! i just want everything done now and its stressing me out haha.


----------



## Beemama321

setarei said:


> @celtic, did you have the apple cloud set up on your iphone by any chance? If so, you might be able to get all your pics back. Or did you set up a backup with itunes on when you plug in? Usually it makes you do one or the other unless you opt out.
> 
> I have great news. I had another ultrasound and the new doc (head of MFM so I trust him more than the last one who was rushed and frenzied) said that while A is small, there is nothing to worry about as A isn't in the 17th percentile but is actually 67th :happydance:. I've also started weekly NSTs, anyone else getting them yet? It was so odd to feel a contraction and see it on the monitor.

I'm on twice weekly NST's too. How's it going?? Glad baby A is growing fine.


----------



## more babies

Great scan and bump pictures ladies!! We are all getting so close to the end now! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Aw congrats Wannabe, beautiful bump! 

Bella, I feel the same and am too going to wait until after my shower before buying too much (that has been everyone's advice to me too) but it is hard!

Bar, sorry about the three hour test but hopefully your next results will be better :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

lol Bella, I totally understand what you mean! :haha:


----------



## mac1979

I am finding it really hard to wait for my showers to buy anything for baby. I am a naturally anxious person and want to have everything done and ready ASAP, so this is really getting to me.


----------



## setarei

@beemama, Why did they decide to give you twice weekly NSTs? My OB said it would be twice weekly but the lady at the NST said it's only once a week at this stage and I haven't had a chance to talk to my OB about the difference. Mine went well except that A would move away every time an acceleration would start so they couldn't monitor it. After 50 minutes they decided A was probably alright since they could see the starts of accelerations. How was yours?


----------



## Scottish

Gorgeous pics wannabe and mac your bumps are looking great!

Borr that scan pic is amazing so clear! She's a wee cracker :)

We have heavy rain today so it's a dull dark day here! Curled up on sofa just now watching mr bean lol 

Hope u all have great weekend xx


----------



## bella21

mac me too! its giving me huge anxiety! 

Its graduation weekend at work so were going to be slammed...over 400 reservations tonight :wacko::wacko: can't wait for this weekend to end already!!


----------



## ZooMa

Score. I went yard sale-ing for the first time today for baby stuff. The jackpot today was one neighborhood that had 20+ houses selling their wares -- most of the good stuff (for me) was only at 2 houses, but I didn't have to drive all across town to find it.

I got SO MANY CLOTHES. SO CUTE. I couldn't resist -- I now own 4 T dresses, even though Baby Girl isn't even here yet. Haha. I'm in the process now of laying everything out and taking pictures to document the findings. I will post once I can get them uploaded.

Plus, at the end of the yard-sale day (noon) the house where I had bought most of my clothes (and cheaply!) had the rest of their stuff buy the curb -- so they gave me the remaining clothes, shoes, various toys, and even some floatie vests for swimming -- for free! I definitely won't need all of this stuff anytime soon, but I bequeath it on my cousin who has a one-year-old girl. (Unfortunately, her 3-year-old boy probably doesn't want to wear too many pink things.) Some of it may eventually make it's way back to me, but if not - that just means I get to go to more yard sales!

Also found some stuff like a cute rocking horse and a johnny jump-up I couldn't resist. I'm waiting to hear back if a high-chair and an easel are available for the price I want to pay.

Other scores: a jogging stroller for $30 and a crib & some bedding for $50.

I haven't even checked out the church consignment sales that happen a few times every season. 

Oh my gosh, I had a lot of stuff before today, but now it's ridiculous. I barely even looked at the toys, and didn't touch the stuffed animals. Have to draw the line someplace! The thing with baby stuff is that most people end up buying second-hand and selling for similar prices a few years later, and if you stumble upon a good yard sale, you are set. 

This is way too much fun.


----------



## ZooMa

Also, hi to everyone! Still lurking more than posting -- but thanks all of you for sharing your adventures and bump pics! Congrats to everyone to making it to (or almost to) the third tri!


----------



## Dragonfly

ticker stalker here, changes again at 31 weeks. :)


----------



## Beemama321

setarei said:


> @beemama, Why did they decide to give you twice weekly NSTs? My OB said it would be twice weekly but the lady at the NST said it's only once a week at this stage and I haven't had a chance to talk to my OB about the difference. Mine went well except that A would move away every time an acceleration would start so they couldn't monitor it. After 50 minutes they decided A was probably alright since they could see the starts of accelerations. How was yours?

My physician mentioned them starting at 28 weeks twice weekly when I was about 20 weeks. I think that's his normal plan of action for his high risk twins... Good thing too, I was in the hospital for 2 days last weekend for 2 minute contractions. Had to have two turbutiline shots and steroid shots for their lungs. Three days later on my first NST, I was contracting regularly every 3 minutes and received two more tubutiline shots and ibuprophen. Thank goodness for NST. They went well though, the babies always look great through all the contractions so I guess that's all I can ask for. My twin A (girl) is always trouble too :wacko: She doesn't like to be monitored.


----------



## lolpants

Hey ladies hope you are all well

Been very busy and had my Eurovision party last night - feel shattered now but have to go to work :(

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

In pain today. Leg and hip cramps, even vag has cramps and back. Not liking it at all.


----------



## Barhanita

sorry, Dragonfly!


----------



## pola17

Sorry you're not feeling well, dragonfly!

Lolpants, watched Eurovision last night. I do as I always support Armenia because of DH, but they just sucked :haha: and what the hell were the Romanians thinking? :haha:


----------



## mac1979

I'm right there with you Dragonfly. My left hip is killing me, and I have been a teeny bit crampy not full on Braxton Hicks, so I guess I am lucky there. I think it is the weather's fault. We had thunder storms last night and it is cloudy and icky today.


----------



## Dragonfly

mac1979 said:


> I'm right there with you Dragonfly. My left hip is killing me, and I have been a teeny bit crampy not full on Braxton Hicks, so I guess I am lucky there. I think it is the weather's fault. We had thunder storms last night and it is cloudy and icky today.

Thats exactly me today. Its aching and all and the baby is kicking the crap out of me. I think he or she could be turning or something. Having a party I dont know :wacko:


----------



## Barhanita

I just fell :-( I stepped on an electric plug, lost my balance and fell... My belly hurts a little, my legs have scratches on them and hurt a lot... 

Also, yesterday I've been having a lot of BH after my swim. I wonder should I quit swimming then?


----------



## pola17

Oooops! Sorry you fell, bar!

As for the swimming, I think you should ask your doctor


----------



## mac1979

Bar-from what I've heard swimming is supposed to be really good for pregnancy. Very low impact and difficult to overheat. If you are crampy try drinking a lot of water. I've heard the swimming can really dehydrate you even though you can't feel it. When you fell did you land on your belly or just your legs?


----------



## Barhanita

I fell on a side of my belly.. That side didn't hurt, but I think while falling and trying to balance I engaged a lot of my belly muscles, and now it hurts.


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, I cannot believe you are going to be 30 weeks tomorrow!!!!


----------



## pola17

Bar, when I was 22 weeks while a door opened very fast, it hit me in the middle of my belly with the door handle and I have anterior placenta. I ended up having a bruise and it hurt for a few days, but had no cramps or contractions. 
If you're having cramps, then maybe calling your dr can help you relax! It will be alright! :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

Barhanita said:


> I fell on a side of my belly.. That side didn't hurt, but I think while falling and trying to balance I engaged a lot of my belly muscles, and now it hurts.

you mean 29? you are due after me and I am 29 today. 

I have realised I still have nothing sorted. I think maybe wash some baby clothes?? I defo need a hold all and to get stuff for hospital bag.


----------



## twinkletots

I am 29 weeks 2 days today and man am I feeling it!
Sore back and pelvis, breathless, knackered, heartburn and feel like a beached whale. Anyone else?!!!
Tips on how to get through the next eleven weeks or so are most welcome.

Hope all ok bar


----------



## ZooMa

I do find it interesting how my "symptoms" do seem to have changed right around the transitions of the trimesters. 1st --> 2nd was really welcome; 2nd --:> 3rd is worrying me a bit! Feeling more tired, achy, short of breath ... not too bad yet, but I can only imagine what the next couple months in summer will bring! My wedding ring isn't comfortable anymore and I've been leaving it off. I hope hubby doesn't mind! Then again, it was heavy and uncomfortable last summer, too, and I used to adjust it all the time, switching hands or taking it off for a while to make it more bearable. It almost got stuck the other day, though, so I don't think those strategies will work this summer!

Is anyone else finding they don't really understand their size yet? I am constantly trying to squeeze through spaces that are too narrow, and the bump gets smooshed. I think a few people definitely saw me back up and try again when I was grocery shopping yesterday! I also tend to rub my belly along countertops and the like, and always end up with random stains or smears on my clothes. And I have a ways to go yet!

For those of you that have bumped the bump -- scary I know, but unless it's a good hard jolt where the placenta feels a lot of shearing forces, you are probably totally all right. Baby has a lot of cushion in there, so he/she may not have even noticed! I hope there is no cramping and bleeding or cause for concern.


----------



## twinkletots

ZooMa said:


> I do find it interesting how my "symptoms" do seem to have changed right around the transitions of the trimesters. 1st --> 2nd was really welcome; 2nd --:> 3rd is worrying me a bit! Feeling more tired, achy, short of breath ... not too bad yet, but I can only imagine what the next couple months in summer will bring! My wedding ring isn't comfortable anymore and I've been leaving it off. I hope hubby doesn't mind! Then again, it was heavy and uncomfortable last summer, too, and I used to adjust it all the time, switching hands or taking it off for a while to make it more bearable. It almost got stuck the other day, though, so I don't think those strategies will work this summer!
> 
> Is anyone else finding they don't really understand their size yet? I am constantly trying to squeeze through spaces that are too narrow, and the bump gets smooshed. I think a few people definitely saw me back up and try again when I was grocery shopping yesterday! I also tend to rub my belly along countertops and the like, and always end up with random stains or smears on my clothes. And I have a ways to go yet!
> 
> For those of you that have bumped the bump -- scary I know, but unless it's a good hard jolt where the placenta feels a lot of shearing forces, you are probably totally all right. Baby has a lot of cushion in there, so he/she may not have even noticed! I hope there is no cramping and bleeding or cause for concern.

I totally get this zooma! Scraping my bump off things and walking in to door frames. Clearly I am bigger than my brain is registering. And its registering pretty big!
Good thing about living in Scotland is we will be lucky if we get any heat or Sun so suppose that's one less thing to worry about!


----------



## lolpants

Pola I quite liked the Romanian entry! Greece was my favourite though :)

I too am feeling pretty rubbish today - had such a bad migraine had to come home from work after only 2 hrs! Spent the rest of the day in bed and head still bad but body worse, just so achy! :(

Hope you are ok Bar! Just keep an eye on the pain and let drs know if you are worried - no harm in getting checked out :hugs:

Zooma I do that too = go to breath in to squeeze past things, then remember belly is a solid lump!! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Greece was fun!!! I'm happy Denmark won, tho!
However I still think last year's winner performed better than the rest! :haha:


----------



## JenzyKY

ZooMa, I find I do that a lot with trying to get out of bathroom stalls. I forget my belly is in the way! :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

My wonderful friend took pictures of us today. I promise I am not going to show all of them, but I just really like this one.
https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/xenia/6146665/47358/47358_900.png


----------



## pola17

Bar:

YOU LOOK BEAUTIFUL!!!! You and your hubby look so happy! What a beautiful picture!

BTW I want to ask you, how you´re feeling after the fall?? :flower:


----------



## Barhanita

I am fine, my leg hurts with a scratch and a bruise, but I think the baby is fine. I keep having BHs every hour or so, but I it started a few days ago, and I guess it's normal.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## pola17

I freaked out when I bruised my bump, so I know how it feels like! :flower:

BTW, forgot to tell you, you both look so rock and roll!


----------



## setarei

@bar, you guys both look amazing. I've seen so many pregnant shots and for some reason the people in them end up looking crazed in my eyes but you guys have the loving glow down pat.


----------



## JenzyKY

Lovely pic, Bar and I'm happy you are feeling better.

I way overdid it today and I am so uncomfortable.


----------



## bella21

isn't it crazy how were all starting to feel crappy again? :/ I've definitely overdone it the past 2 days at work... went in at 2pm yesterday and didn't leave until almost 2am! we had a random wedding party show up (we're supposed to close at 11) and management made us stay open. i was almost in tears my feet hurt so bad and i had to be back in this morning at 10. I'm not sure ill be going back to work there after baby is here...i just don't feel like they care about our well beings at all. 12 hour shift with no break and I'm 6 months pregnant? doesn't sound fair to me at all.

hope everybody is doing well and bar i hope all is well with the fall!


----------



## Scottish

Gorgeous pic bar! :)

Bella that sounds awful, I don't blame u for not wantin to go back!

It's true the crappyness comes back In 3rd tri! My sleeping is terrible again I just cannot sleep at all and it's driving me insane :( last light was terrible. Roll on August !!!!

Got my 28 week appointment today at 1pm xx


----------



## Sooz

Lovely picture Bar and good luck with the MW Scottish!

I'm also starting to ache a lot. My sciatica is awful today. I spent four hours painting a toddler bed we were given yesterday and I think that's what's done it. The bed looks fab though!


----------



## lolpants

Fab pic Bar! 

Lol xx


----------



## ZooMa

Beemama - hope everything stays calm and the babies keep cooking!

Bar - gorgeous pic! You're influencing me to do a maternity photo shoot. 

AFM: I'm sitting in the lab right now for my 100 g 3-hour glucose tolerance test. The volume of the drink was the same as the 1 hour, which was good- just more syrupy. However, about 15-20 minutes in I started to feel dizzy. I had some water and that helped a little. I hope it gets better and not worse! Only 2.5 hours left to go!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Great picture Bar! I have so many stretch marks I wouldn't feel good doing a photo shoot

I hope you all had a great weekend, it was busy for us, they are painting the room today and tomorrow! I can't wait to see, so far the pink color for the stripped wall is looking adorable


----------



## mac1979

Bar-beautiful picture. I need to talk DH into taking maternity photos. I have plans to make our a bit "different" but I am definitely going to need some. 

ZooMa-good luck with your 3 hour test. I am going in to take mine tomorrow morning. I have to make sure to bring a fully charged tablet and phone to keep me entertained. 

I get my crib delivered today!!! I still need to find a decently priced mattress as the ones as the store where I got my crib were way overpriced.


----------



## mac1979

For those of you with LOs already, how firm of a mattress do I need, I am torn between 2 different ones, the only real difference is the firmness and $20.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mac I found this very helpful to learn the difference between different types of mattresses, I think it explains it very well, I had no idea what to get and I ended up buying a Innerspring one... 

https://www.babycenter.com/0_how-to-buy-a-crib-mattress_1479.bc


----------



## borr.dg.baby

And exciting about the crib! You have to post pictures! :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I have my one hour glucose test next week, I forgot to ask my Dr if there's any certain instructions I have to do before as far as what I should eat or not eat. I hope I don't have to do the 3 hour one.


----------



## Barhanita

Jolley, I don't think there are any instructions about the 1-hour test. Just eat a normal breakfast (try not to poor syrup all over it!).

Mac, my 3-hour tests is tomorrow as well.

I spent a night at labor and delivery, being monitored for contractions... All is well. Too much stress triggered a few contractions, but they never progressed, and the baby is doing great.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bar glad the contractions stopped and all is well:flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey all, sorry for being MIA I have not been well and so busy as well, I caved and went to the doctor today I have a sinus infection and I have to keep an eye on my hernia as well :dohh: looks like I will need to get it fixed after the baby gets here, :dohh: so I am on antibotics now and I hope they work quick and do not give me an yeast infection!! my blood sugars have taken a huge jump this week really high readings before meals some times!

Bar have not forgotten you I am still looking for my diet sheets, glad your ok after the fall and love your picture very beautiful :hugs:

Good to all with GTT 

How is every one else :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar glad all is well, I also get contractions some days when I over due it. My doctor told me not to worry and when I get them to lay down and if they get stronger or don't pass then to call


----------



## lolpants

Sorry to hear you been so poorly Celtic :(

Good luck to all with GTT's!!

Mac I paid extra with Phoebe for a fancy airflow mattress thingy. Need to buy new one for the new baby, as don't want them sleeping on 2nd hand one

Lol xx


----------



## mac1979

Now I just have to wait for DH to get home tonight so I can get the mattress from Wal Mart. I at least want to have the crib done.


----------



## pola17

Celtic, sorry you haven't been feeling good! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Scottish

Happy 30 weeks mac! Wow exciting :) good luck with crib also xx

Bar am so happy to hear that everything is now ok but it must have been frightening for you at the time :hugs:

Celtic hope u feel better soon! Xxx

My 28 week appointment went well everything seems grand. Mw says baby head down which I already said due to the bum picking out my bump lol. 

I felt his hand last night as he keeps rubbing it along my lower tummy its so cute lol

Wasn't to pleased with the mw I had today though she didnt seem to give a damn and kept reading txt messages on her fone while pretending to read my notes! She seemed rushed also ! Apart from that its been such a lovely warm day here bet it won't last haha


----------



## Sooz

We have a centre sprung mattress with a foam outer, it was £38 delivered on Amazon ad has been really good....that's in the UK though unfortunately. 

I read today that the FSIDs website actually says reusing sibling mattresses that are clean and haven't been in storage is OK, I need to check it out for myself and do some research. I will be getting a new moses basket mattress though as that has been in the attic for about 18 months now.


----------



## readynwilling

Hi Ladies. I've been really busy this weekend with the family. Lots of housekeeping, making J's quilt and yesterday we went to the zoo. Was a great day. 

:hugs: to everyone not feeling well, im actually feeling pretty great. But same was with my first pregnancy - seemed everyone else was sore and achy and I felt fine :shrug: 

Mac - I think I just choose the cheaper mattress for the crib. Im not sure if there is a "recommended" firmness short of it being firm. Honestly J wouldn't sleep in her "rock" hard crib for a LONG time. I didn't blame her LOL


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Room is almost done! The painter is coming back tomorrow to finish up the stripped wall, this is how it's looking so far... I really liked how the grey turned out, I though it might darken the room but it didn't!


----------



## pola17

Lily:

:cloud9: Isabela´s room look adorable!! She´s going to love it! :cloud9:


----------



## wannabeprego

Hey girls, today was a tuff and scary day. I went in for an ultrasound and our baby boy aka baby B's heart was irregular and pumping way to hard, with abnormal rhythms. :cry:The Dr thinks his placenta is failing. Long story short I am in the hospital and by Wednesday the twins will be delivered by C-section if everything looks okay with our baby boy until then. Our baby girl looks healthy though. The full details about what is going on is in my journal like below. Please keep the twins and I in your thoughts and prayers. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...lttc-admitted-into-hospital-pg-134-a-134.html


----------



## pola17

Wannabeprego, I'll keep you in my prayers! :hugs: 
Everything is going to be perfect, you'll see! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Barhanita

Wannabe, I am sorry you have to go through this, and I am sorry it's so early. But 28 weeks is a great accomplishment! I really wish everything to go very smoothly, and your babies be healthy NICU graduates very soon. I will keep you and them in my thoughts.


----------



## bella21

wannabe you and your twins are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs: theres a girl on here that had her baby boy at 23 weeks....ive been following his story on Facebook since she had him (saw a thread on BnB which linked to the fbook page)....hes now a month old!! so please don't give up hope on your baby boy!!! please keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

:hugs: Wannabe. Feel free to PM me any questions. 28 weeks they should do pretty good!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks so much girls for the kind words, thoughts and prayers!! I really appreciate it!! :hugs::flower:

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb162/notafji/Gifs/thanks_2.gif


----------



## Sooz

Wannabe you've done so all to get them this far. I will keep you all in my thoughts and hope that your twins stay in until Wednesday at the earliest. X


----------



## Angelmarie

Wannabe- as mum to a 29 weeker I totally understand the roller coaster you are about to go through and will be thinking about you lots. You will cry and you will smile but those little babies will fight so hard for you and you will get to take them home very soon. :hugs:

My 29 weeker will be 10 in August, he's tall for his age and top of his class (despite being the youngest and he should have been in the next academic year) so it goes to show that these preemies do brilliantly. 

Big hugs. Take good care and keep us posted. :flower:


----------



## Scottish

Wannabe I will also keep you in my thoughts :hugs:

Big hugs and kisses for you xxxx good luck on Wednesday


----------



## Dragonfly

Will be thinking of you wannabe. My partner was born at 29 weeks 32 years ago , its amazing what they can do these days from then too.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Oh big hugs wanabe I am sure your babies will be little fighters and do brilliant fx they stay inside longer your in the right place now xx


----------



## setarei

@wannabe, I'm so sorry that you're going through this. Feel free to lean on us here when you need to vent, support or just a laugh. The next weeks will be tough I know but as others have said at 29 weeks the babes have a great chance.


----------



## ZooMa

Wannabe -- thinking of you and the twins. I hope everything goes smoothly and they graduate from the NICU early! Best wishes.


----------



## more babies

Wannabe your babies will be in my thoughts and prayers! Good luck for Wednesday and I hope everything goes as smoothly as possible!! :hug:


----------



## twinkletots

Thinking of you wannabe and sending you lots of good wishes x x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thinking of you wannabe and praying that your twins do well :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

I had a growth scan today and I am in shock a little baby is measuring 1pound 11 233mm so just below average for 28 weeks, this is a first for me I am used to baby always measuring bigger for dates all looked great though :) my insulin has been increased a lot his week 
I am getting a lot of BH now and period type cramps, 

Any one else getting cramps and lots of roundligament pain


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Celtic I get crampy days with tons of BH, my doctor told me my uterus is sensitive and the contractions are not making me dialate so not to worry unless they get really strong 

This morning I woke up and the room was spinning like when you are drunk. Didn't think much of it but it happened again after I sat up, should I be concerned? Just feeling dizzy and lightheaded still


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Celtic I get crampy days with tons of BH, my doctor told me my uterus is sensitive and the contractions are not making me dialate so not to worry unless they get really strong
> 
> This morning I woke up and the room was spinning like when you are drunk. Didn't think much of it but it happened again after I sat up, should I be concerned? Just feeling dizzy and lightheaded still

Thanks Borr :hugs: I wonder if your blood pressure is low ha e you had any thi g to eat yet incase its low bloodsugar


----------



## Sooz

It's probably your blood sugar levels, have something to snack on before you get out of bed. I have it most mornings but mine is the HG. I just lie down until it passes.

Do you generally have bigger babies Celtic? This baby feels so big to me already. I'll find out a week on Friday if they're as big as they feel!


----------



## more babies

I think I tend to get BHs when I'm dehydrated but I have been getting some horrible round ligament pains in the last couple weeks!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks ladies, I had breakfast and then took a shower but almost fell in the shower when I closed my eyes to wash my hair :( maybe I should lay down for a bit


----------



## more babies

Had my cervix check yesterday and its still holding strong for me so since I've hit the 28 week mark I will no longer have my every other week scans. I know this is good news but makes me nervous because being able to know for a fact that things are still doing good every two weeks has been so comforting. They will give me one last scan in 3 weeks then that's it for me. It'll be a full growth check and everything so we can get an idea of how big our little man is. Then I'll probably be afraid to do much until 37 weeks :dohh:


----------



## mac1979

Wannabe-I am hoping for everything to turn out well. Doctors are brilliant people and I am sure the twins will be fine. One of my good friends had to have a C Section at 28 weeks due to severe pre eclampsia and he turned one a couple of months ago, he is such a happy baby. 

Borr-it is possible you may have sat up too fast, I have done that a couple of times. DH just said "don't get up as fast next time."

My crib was delivered yesterday. I got a call saying they would be here between 3:30 and 5:30, they got here at 7:30 and didn't finish setting it up until 8. I called the store and apparently they had issues getting some stuff into a house where the customer didn't measure things correctly. On the bright side it is a beautiful crib. I will try to post some pics this afternoon. Now, off to my 3 hour glucose test, it was so hard to not eat anything this morning.


----------



## more babies

Definitely take it easy borr! Along with the other things mentioned are you on an iron supplement? (I think you've mentioned being anemic in the past). I know I had the same problems early on for all my pregnancies until starting on iron pills.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

more babies said:


> Definitely take it easy borr! Along with the other things mentioned are you on an iron supplement? (I think you've mentioned being anemic in the past). I know I had the same problems early on for all my pregnancies until starting on iron pills.

Yes I was anemic and was put on iron supplements, they just checked and my levels have improved but still anemic so still taking them. I wonder if it could be related to that


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good Luck Mac :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

More babies I can understand why you feel that way, I am sure baby will be just fine! :)


----------



## more babies

borr.dg.baby said:


> more babies said:
> 
> 
> Definitely take it easy borr! Along with the other things mentioned are you on an iron supplement? (I think you've mentioned being anemic in the past). I know I had the same problems early on for all my pregnancies until starting on iron pills.
> 
> Yes I was anemic and was put on iron supplements, they just checked and my levels have improved but still anemic so still taking them. I wonder if it could be related to thatClick to expand...

I know if I miss a couple days that's how I start to feel and for whatever reason I feel the worst in the shower. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow, a lot going on here for the past few days!

Bar, what a beautiful pic of you and your hubby, makes me excited for our maternity photos. Sorry about your fall and then the contractions scare but glad that all is well :thumbup:

Borr, I can't wait to see your room when it is all done, it looks awesome so far. We were actually going to do pink and grey as well but are now doing pink and more of a purple/grey colour instead. It will look so wonderful once the stripes are done. 

Scottish, that is so cool that you can actually feel the baby's hand now. I can't believe that your midwife was acting like that during your appointment, how rude :growlmad:

Mac, first of all how are you 30 weeks already, pure craziness :wacko:! In terms of a crib mattress, we kind of went with the mid-level mattress (not too hard or too soft). We went with a Sealy one as we had heard good things about them from friends. 


Wannabe, I am keeping you and both your twins in my thoughts and prayers. You are in the very best place that you can be right now and I know that all the doctors and nurses are going to take the very best care of both you and your twins. Stay strong and take comfort in the fact that you have done a great job getting as far along as you have :hugs:

Morebabies, great news, glad that your cervix is cooperating :haha:

Good luck to those of you doing the 3 hour glucose test today, (hope yours went well ZooMa).


Sorry so many of you have been feeling less than fabulous lately. I have still been feeling great, though I did have lower back pain this weekend but that was totally my own doing, (spent a lot of time gardening as our weather was so beautiful :dohh:).

We had a beautiful long weekend here so as I mentioned we did a lot of gardening and also did quite a bit of work in the future nursery, (in terms of moving our office downstairs). We also picked up paint this weekend too and a sling bookcase for the nursery too. Very excited to get that room started, I feel like once its in place Isla's arrival will seem much more imminent. I also experienced quite a few strong kicks this weekend and one instance where she was leaning back so I could see her bum sticking out. Honestly, I think feeling and seeing this kind of stuff is what I will miss most about pregnancy!


----------



## Angelmarie

Is anyone getting a bit nervous about baby's arrival?! This pregnancy seems to have just flown over and I'm starting to get a bit jittery that I am not organised at all. There aren't many things left for me to buy and I have made a good start on my hospital bag but I don't think the fact that I am having another baby has actually sunk in yet?!? I don't think I am the slightest bit prepared - in any sense! 

Eek :wacko:


----------



## Barhanita

Oh, I am sorry Borr. They told me not to shower in the morning, because hot water lowers blood pressure. Is your pressure ok?

I am going to do my 3 hour test as well. Not eating or drinking is hard (for some reason they told me not to have water)... I really wanna pass it.


----------



## twinkletots

i am just back from the midwife and she said she can feel babies head at the pelvic brim. Does this mean it is getting ready to come out sooner rather than later?
Also I have to see physio about my split rectus muscle and possible umbilical hernia. Oh and seems I might be anaemic! Baby however seems to be doing great. Wee monkey taking all my nutrients and energy.

No I don't feel prepared either angel but am figuring as long as it has milk, cuddles and somewhere to sleep then all will be fine


----------



## mac1979

Bar-I was told I could have water before I drank the glucola but not after

I am so bored waiting here.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> It's probably your blood sugar levels, have something to snack on before you get out of bed. I have it most mornings but mine is the HG. I just lie down until it passes.
> 
> Do you generally have bigger babies Celtic? This baby feels so big to me already. I'll find out a week on Friday if they're as big as they feel!

yep my smallest was 8pounds even at 38 weeks I am only 4ft 10 :haha: my biggest was 10 pounds 2 so normally I am used to them saying baby is big for dates this baby is estimated at 1 pound 11 onzs may be it is because I was on insulin earlier :flower:



borr.dg.baby said:


> Thanks ladies, I had breakfast and then took a shower but almost fell in the shower when I closed my eyes to wash my hair :( maybe I should lay down for a bit

may be get a check up if you do not feel any better deffo have a rest, feet up take care Borr :flower:



twinkletots said:


> i am just back from the midwife and she said she can feel babies head at the pelvic brim. Does this mean it is getting ready to come out sooner rather than later?
> Also I have to see physio about my split rectus muscle and possible umbilical hernia. Oh and seems I might be anaemic! Baby however seems to be doing great. Wee monkey taking all my nutrients and energy.
> 
> No I don't feel prepared either angel but am figuring as long as it has milk, cuddles and somewhere to sleep then all will be fine

I have a umbilical hernia :dohh: I have to keep an eye on it, if it does not go back in and gets stuck and I have pain I have to go to hospital straight away I am hoping that does not happen:dohh:

Mac and Bar good luck with the GTT it is horrrible not being able to even drink water with that test


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Wannabe good luck to you and your babies..you will be in my thoughts and prayers:hugs: Hang in there! I'm sure everything will turn out great

Sorry to all those who aren't feeling good...hope you get feeling better :flower:

I also can't believe we will be having our babies in no time. It still hasn't hit me, I can't picture myself being a mom, it probably won't hit me till I'm in labor :haha: I can't wait to meet my little girl though!


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, I am bored here as well, but at least they have internet, which is great! I really wanna pass this stupid test.. 

And I also don't feel prepared at all. I cannot believe that very soon it will be three of us, not two.


----------



## mac1979

What they fail to tell you is that it is more of a 4 hour test than a 3 hour.


----------



## Sooz

Borr could you be aneamic too perhaps? That can cause dizzy spells too.

Angel I don't feel the slightest bit prepared. I'm finding it hard to get organised with a toddler around and an banking on getting everything sorted once I finish work. If this baby comes early I'm screwed really! I've not even thought about my hospital bag yet, and child care is really playing on my mind.

It all just feels totally surreal.


----------



## mac1979

Done!! Now I just have to wait for my results. Here is the conversation I had with DH on the way home
DH: How did it go.
Me: I look like a junkie on my inner elbows and I am on my way to Broncos (local fast food joint) to order the menu
DH: Don't you mean off the menu
Me: No, I meant the entire menu, I'm that hungry sweetie.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> Done!! Now I just have to wait for my results. Here is the conversation I had with DH on the way home
> DH: How did it go.
> Me: I look like a junkie on my inner elbows and I am on my way to Broncos (local fast food joint) to order the menu
> DH: Don't you mean off the menu
> Me: No, I meant the entire menu, I'm that hungry sweetie.

:haha::haha: enjoy :flower:

Sooz I have lots to do as well, we will get there :thumbup:


----------



## Sooz

I'm in awe of you fitting a 10lb baby in at your height btw, I'm 5' 8" and feel ridiculously crammed already.


----------



## JenzyKY

Here's my sweet boy from yesterday! Measuring perfectly and no cause for bleeding seen.
 



Attached Files:







Henry 3D.jpeg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lolpants

So I was coming on to moan about the fact that I've had a migraine for 3 days and I see what Wannabe is going through, feel like my migraine pails in significance, huge :hugs: to you wannabe and I'm sure the babies will be in the best hands :flower:

Lol xx


----------



## onebumpplease

Good luck wannabe. A colleague of mine had her twinnies on Sunday at 26 1/2weeks. They are all doing well. Sending you lots of love.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> I'm in awe of you fitting a 10lb baby in at your height btw, I'm 5' 8" and feel ridiculously crammed already.

He was my second baby and my 1st VBAC as well :) 



JenzyKY said:


> Here's my sweet boy from yesterday! Measuring perfectly and no cause for bleeding seen.

OMG look at those cute little cheeks what a little cutie :flower: 



lolpants said:


> So I was coming on to moan about the fact that I've had a migraine for 3 days and I see what Wannabe is going through, feel like my migraine pails in significance, huge :hugs: to you wannabe and I'm sure the babies will be in the best hands :flower:
> 
> Lol xx

:hugs: Well I hope your migraine goes away they are horrible


----------



## ZooMa

Mac, Bar, and whoever else goes through it soon --

Good luck on the gtt! It stinks they made you stay there, and without any water! I was allowed to leave at 1 hr, and I drank tons of water. Fortunately, I passed easily -- though I don't think it was either the water or the mild walking I did. My numbers were 74 / 116 / 107 / 95, which were WAY below my screening 1 hour 50 g number of 166. (For the other scale, I think you divide the numbers by ~18, which would be 4.11 / 6.44 / 5.94 / 5.28 -- does that seem right?) I don't see how I could have possibly scored that high on the screening, unless the 10 hour fasting really made that big of a difference. I just think the fingerprick accuchecks are not accurate at all.

So, for all of you that are fearing the 3 hour test: do not fear, you may easily pass it.

For those of you that do not pass the 3 hour test: do not fear, there are many things to do to help your baby! I found a few great forums on mothering.com (though I'm sure there are a lot of helpful ones here as well)

https://www.mothering.com/community/t/1309375/the-new-gestational-diabetes-support-thread

https://www.mothering.com/community/t/945665/gestational-diabetes-support-group


----------



## Scottish

Good luck girls with your 3 hour test results!

Mac if I was you I would be ordering the menu as well haha :)

Hope wannabe is doing ok :hugs:

I fell today while cleaning a shelf in bathroom I had to climb in to bath to reach it and had a maxi dress on so when I was climbing back out of the bath my foot got caught in my dress and then I tumbled out the bath onto the floor. It was a controlled fall (you know when it happens in slow motion but u can't stop it lol) I never hit bump but I did get fright and I slapped myself for being so careless climbing in baths to clean shelves! Tut tut 

Have any of u had the whooping cough vaccination yet? Mine is tomorrow at 4.15 at my gp! 

It's been a gorgous hot day here (makes a change) and its amazing what a bit of sun does to your mood:)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Good luck girls with your 3 hour test results!
> 
> Mac if I was you I would be ordering the menu as well haha :)
> 
> Hope wannabe is doing ok :hugs:
> 
> I fell today while cleaning a shelf in bathroom I had to climb in to bath to reach it and had a maxi dress on so when I was climbing back out of the bath my foot got caught in my dress and then I tumbled out the bath onto the floor. It was a controlled fall (you know when it happens in slow motion but u can't stop it lol) I never hit bump but I did get fright and I slapped myself for being so careless climbing in baths to clean shelves! Tut tut
> 
> Have any of u had the whooping cough vaccination yet? Mine is tomorrow at 4.15 at my gp!
> 
> It's been a gorgous hot day here (makes a change) and its amazing what a bit of sun does to your mood:)

I asked my GP about it the other day and she thinks I may not need it, I had it as a child my self but all my children are covered and baby will get first injections at 8 weeks I hope that is enough to cover us :flower:

good luck tomorrow for yours


----------



## Sooz

I've opted not to have it and apart from texting me my surgery haven't pushed it. I was rail roaded into the flu jab which I wasn't happy about either tbh.


----------



## twinkletots

I have booked in for whooping cough jab next week.
I wondered why I had been seeing a different midwife every appointment but original midwife was back today and turns out she has been off sick for over 4 months with the whooping cough!
That spurred me on to book in for a jab!
Let me know how it goes Scottish


----------



## CelticNiamh

twinkletots said:


> I have booked in for whooping cough jab next week.
> I wondered why I had been seeing a different midwife every appointment but original midwife was back today and turns out she has been off sick for over 4 months with the whooping cough!
> That spurred me on to book in for a jab!
> Let me know how it goes Scottish

yikes poor girl!


----------



## Barhanita

Zooma, great job!! I really hope I passed. I had no water and was sitting down in between... We'll see. I had 1/2 of gallon of water afterwards!!

Jenzy, such a cute picture!!

Does anyone wants to be friends on facebook? I could really use some more pregnant friends I think. https://www.facebook.com/barhanita


----------



## lolpants

Scottish I got my jab on 3rd June

Sooz can I ask what made you decide not to have it? I said no to flu one, but never heard anything negative about whooping cough one?

Bar I sent a friend request (Lauren)

Lol xx


----------



## mac1979

Bar-I sent you a friend request too (Melani), nobody of FB knows I am having a boy so no hints :winkwink:

ZooMa-yeah for no GD:thumbup:

I missed the call with my results. Stupid cell phone didn't even ring so I have to call back tomorrow morning...grrrrrr:growlmad:...hopefully it means it is good news if they waited until 4:30 to call me.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Just on the GTT I have many and I mean many in the last few years because of gestational diabetes. 

To get an accurate result you need to stay seated between blood test, no walking, you cannot drink any water as this could also affect results ( I know that one is hard esp. if you get really thirsty) BUT both of these lower blood sugars!! 

The reason for this you might get a false result so you think you do not have GD and carry on as normal when in fact you may have it.. 

GD when left untreated can make you and baby very sick sometimes with awful results, I do not mean to scare anyone and I am sorry if I come across as mean, https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/gestational-diabetes/DS00316/DSECTION=complications

but walking or drinking water so you can pass a GTT is not a good idea at all, I am not saying any one has done this,:flower: but for anyone thinking it might help get a better result. please do not do it :flower: you could be hiding the fact you do have GD which could be very bad for you and baby. having GD is not that bad, yes it means a diet change and yep it can mean insulin but any thing that makes sure baby arrive healthy is the main thing :thumbup: 

I do not mind it at all and I have seen what can happen when blood sugars are uncontrolled in pregnancy, please do not be afraid of the GTT or finding out you have GD when it is controlled you can have a healthy baby and a normal delivery and then in the majority of cases it goes away :happydance:

Again I am really sorry if my post offends any one, I just wanted to point out how important an accurate result is :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Awww Jenzy your little guy is so cute! :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Terrible day for me. Still feeling extremely dizzy,
Now with nausea and hot flashes. Went to get my blood pressure measured and measured 120/70, a little higher than it usually is. My doctor is away on vacation but I am thinking of calling in tomorrow and asking if I still feel bad, my mother seems to think it has to do with me smelling the paint from the nursery, do you think that could be it?


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Borr it could be from the paint if the fumes are really strong. Paint fumes make me feel dizzy if I smell them too long. Hope you get feeling better. Try getting some fresh air .:flower:

Is there much of a difference between getting the whooping cough shot while pregnant or getting it right after you give birth?


----------



## Barhanita

Borr, I am sorry you are feeling this way!

Thanks everyone who added on facebook. It's fun to have pregnant friends there.

Celtic, I really wanted to have water, I honestly thought I would pass out without it. But I stayed strong! My results are coming in tomorrow late afternoon. I really hope I don't have it, but if I do, I am prepared to deal with it (although HG+GD is a BAD combination).

My doctor wants me to see a rheumatologist and geneticist.. Because of the ehlers-danlos syndrome.


----------



## pola17

Hey girls... I barely read this last page...

Bar: Sending friend request! (Paola) :)

Lily: sorry you´re not feeling good! :hugs: It makes a lot of sense that the paint is what causing you this!

Hope all of your are doing great! It´s hard for me for today to watch up! :dohh:

Since 1pm I went to the airport, my MIL landed and left customs at 4:30pm, then because of some transit regulation we have in the city, we couldn´t drive back to the city because our car has restriction on tuesday to drive on rush hour! So we had to "kill" time at the valley until we could drive back...

she´s extremely tired and I have a lot to do!!

But passing by very quickly to say hiiiiii! :hi:


----------



## ZooMa

CelticNiamh said:


> Just on the GTT I have many and I mean many in the last few years because of gestational diabetes.
> 
> To get an accurate result you need to stay seated between blood test, no walking, you cannot drink any water as this could also affect results ( I know that one is hard esp. if you get really thirsty) BUT both of these lower blood sugars!!
> 
> The reason for this you might get a false result so you think you do not have GD and carry on as normal when in fact you may have it..
> 
> GD when left untreated can make you and baby very sick sometimes with awful results, I do not mean to scare anyone and I am sorry if I come across as mean, https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/gestational-diabetes/DS00316/DSECTION=complications
> 
> but walking or drinking water so you can pass a GTT is not a good idea at all, I am not saying any one has done this,:flower: but for anyone thinking it might help get a better result. please do not do it :flower: you could be hiding the fact you do have GD which could be very bad for you and baby. having GD is not that bad, yes it means a diet change and yep it can mean insulin but any thing that makes sure baby arrive healthy is the main thing :thumbup:
> 
> I do not mind it at all and I have seen what can happen when blood sugars are uncontrolled in pregnancy, please do not be afraid of the GTT or finding out you have GD when it is controlled you can have a healthy baby and a normal delivery and then in the majority of cases it goes away :happydance:
> 
> Again I am really sorry if my post offends any one, I just wanted to point out how important an accurate result is :hugs:

I agree an accurate result is important... but from the researching I've been doing there is a lot of controversy about what contributes to an accurate result. For me, I figured if the lab let me go, then I could go. I didn't go for a 3 mile run or anything between blood draws, so (in my opinion) I didn't influence the results too much. If anything, I was less active during the test than I normally am throughout the day. I completely understand the importance of managing GD if you have it. If I were borderline with my numbers, I might be questioning the results. However, since my fasting and 1-hour numbers were so low (and I stayed seated between these blood draws), I feel confident in the results for _myself_. Each situation, person, lab, doctor and midwife may think differently.

Oh, and no offense taken. I appreciate you sharing your opinion and emphasizing the importance of this issue. I think the issue of "trying to cheat the test" is important, but I'm not convinced of what you could do short of moderate to vigorous exercise to qualitatively affect the results. Of course, that's not my area of expertise. :)

I can tell you I was really craving carrot cake again tonight, but I had finished the cake from my birthday and managed to keep myself away from the store to buy another one!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks again for sending positive thoughts and prayers our way. :flower: I think it all has paid off because I have a positive update with the twins and I today!! Check out my journal for the full details!!! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...lttc-admitted-into-hospital-pg-134-a-137.html


----------



## readynwilling

That's great news wannabe :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

Wannabe, I follow your journal, but I will say here as well: great news. I hope they will stay there for a lot more weeks.

I went to a prenatal mindfulness yoga. (never seen that many pregnant women at the sam e time!). It is a part of some kind of research project, so it is free (I registered a while ago). They let me join even though I am probably the most advanced in my pregnancy there (some girls don't even show yet). It is focused on mindfulness and stress relief. I liked it a lot. Will try to stay with it (it's 1.5 hours twice a week). They gave us a lot of gifts: yoga matts, books, candies.. I think I can really use it. The only problem is that I will be 41 weeks by the time it's over  But they let me join anyway.


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay wannabe!


----------



## Sooz

lolpants said:


> Scottish I got my jab on 3rd June
> 
> Sooz can I ask what made you decide not to have it? I said no to flu one, but never heard anything negative about whooping cough one?
> 
> Bar I sent a friend request (Lauren)
> 
> Lol xx

As with all vaccines it isn't tested in pregnancy and the vaccination leaflet does state it's not recommended. Whilst I've not yet heard any negative effects about it there is also no proof any immunity passes on to the baby either. In fact after it being part of the maternal vaccination programme in Australia for some time, they're research has concluded it has had no impact on the rates of babies contracting WC and it is being withdrawn next month. I also dislike that it's a triple vaccine, not just WC.

Wannabe I'm glad the twins are doing better, that's great news about for little boy.


----------



## Angelmarie

I had forgotten all about the whooping cough vaccine and have done no research on it at all. Hasn't been mentioned yet either. 
I don't know how I feel about it. 

I have a midwife appointment this afternoon for bloods. Hopefully she can tell me my exercises from spinningbabies.com and bouncing on my birthing ball have turned baby! 

Add me on Facebook too! Www.facebook.com/raindropsandfairytales :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> Zooma, great job!! I really hope I passed. I had no water and was sitting down in between... We'll see. I had 1/2 of gallon of water afterwards!!
> 
> Jenzy, such a cute picture!!
> 
> Does anyone wants to be friends on facebook? I could really use some more pregnant friends I think. https://www.facebook.com/barhanita

I added you I'm Niamh UiCheallaigh :flower: you poor thing being so thirsty! I have every thing crossed you do not have GD :hugs: last thing you want to hear with HG as well :dohh:



borr.dg.baby said:


> Terrible day for me. Still feeling extremely dizzy,
> Now with nausea and hot flashes. Went to get my blood pressure measured and measured 120/70, a little higher than it usually is. My doctor is away on vacation but I am thinking of calling in tomorrow and asking if I still feel bad, my mother seems to think it has to do with me smelling the paint from the nursery, do you think that could be it?

OH Borr I hope your feeling better now :hugs:


ZooMa FX your right :flower :thumbup:



Wannabe followin your journal so happy for your good news :happydance:


----------



## JenzyKY

Sent friend requests. 

I'm so tired. I just barely make it through my shifts. I feel like a terrible nurse.


----------



## lolpants

Thanks for the details Sooz :thumbup: I dunno what to do about mine now? 

Celtic, they never stopped me drinking water or walking around on either of my tests - now I'm worried that I had a false result? My migraine is still here and a friend said it could be GD?

Dr just rung me to say I have to have daily monitoring for BP and urine!

That is great news Wannabe :hugs: Your boy is a fighter!!

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Thanks for the details Sooz :thumbup: I dunno what to do about mine now?
> 
> Celtic, they never stopped me drinking water or walking around on either of my tests - now I'm worried that I had a false result? My migraine is still here and a friend said it could be GD?
> 
> Dr just rung me to say I have to have daily monitoring for BP and urine!
> 
> That is great news Wannabe :hugs: Your boy is a fighter!!
> 
> Lol xx

Never heard of GD being linked to migraine before :hugs: I am sorry lolpants if my post is adding to your worry:hugs: may be mention it to your doctor if its playing on your mind, do not worry about the water some doctors let you drink water some do not, Mine do not :dohh: your could ask them to repeat the test as well to put your mind at ease as well hope your feeling better and the daily monitorig for BP and urine do not show anything :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Oh and this is my Fbook if anyone would like to be friends too https://www.facebook.com/the.original.Lol

Lol xx


----------



## more babies

Great news wannabe!! :thumbup: More thoughts and prayers to your little ones staying in an extra week!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Jenzy what a gorgeous picture!

ZooMa: glad that you passed your second test. 

Borr, it can't hurt to talk to your doctor if you're concerned, it may be the paint fumes that are bothering you...

Pola have a great time with your MIL!

Bar, glad that you are liking your yoga class. I love yoga and feel that it has really helped me alleviate a lot of pains and discomfort during pregnancy. My prenatal teacher told me that it will also really help with labour as you can utilize a lot of the same relaxation and breathing techniques. 

I don't have access to Facebook here at work but I will try and add you ladies at some point this week!

Today I am so tired for some reason. Totally did not feel like coming to work at all...


----------



## mac1979

Borr-you should probably contact your doctor if you are close to fainting. It could be the fumes or something else. 

Bar-I tried taking a prenatal yoga class, but I am so used to not so relaxing types of exercising, and it just didn't suit me. Keep up with it if it is working for you though.

Wannabe- :thumbup: that is amazing news, so happy your babies can stay in and bake for longer. The steroids were doing their job. 

I returned the call to my midwife today and left a message, I hate playing phone tag. Hopefully when she calls back my phone will actually ring. 

If anybody wants to be my friend https://www.facebook.com/melaniann


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Great news wannabe! :)


----------



## pola17

Barhanita said:


> Wannabe, I follow your journal, but I will say here as well: great news. I hope they will stay there for a lot more weeks.
> 
> I went to a prenatal mindfulness yoga. (never seen that many pregnant women at the sam e time!). It is a part of some kind of research project, so it is free (I registered a while ago). They let me join even though I am probably the most advanced in my pregnancy there (some girls don't even show yet). It is focused on mindfulness and stress relief. I liked it a lot. Will try to stay with it (it's 1.5 hours twice a week). They gave us a lot of gifts: yoga matts, books, candies.. I think I can really use it. The only problem is that I will be 41 weeks by the time it's over  But they let me join anyway.

That´s awesome!! If only pre natal yoga would be free here, I´d do it as well! :thumbup:



JenzyKY said:


> Sent friend requests.
> 
> I'm so tired. I just barely make it through my shifts. I feel like a terrible nurse.




lolpants said:


> Oh and this is my Fbook if anyone would like to be friends too https://www.facebook.com/the.original.Lol
> 
> Lol xx

Friend request sent!! (Paola) :)



Mrs. Eddie said:


> Jenzy what a gorgeous picture!
> 
> ZooMa: glad that you passed your second test.
> 
> Borr, it can't hurt to talk to your doctor if you're concerned, it may be the paint fumes that are bothering you...
> 
> Pola have a great time with your MIL!
> 
> Bar, glad that you are liking your yoga class. I love yoga and feel that it has really helped me alleviate a lot of pains and discomfort during pregnancy. My prenatal teacher told me that it will also really help with labour as you can utilize a lot of the same relaxation and breathing techniques.
> 
> I don't have access to Facebook here at work but I will try and add you ladies at some point this week!
> 
> Today I am so tired for some reason. Totally did not feel like coming to work at all...

Thank you!! She´s still getting used... she has never been in the american continent, and Armenia and Ecuador are such different countries, that I´m hoping she likes it! :thumbup:



mac1979 said:


> Borr-you should probably contact your doctor if you are close to fainting. It could be the fumes or something else.
> 
> Bar-I tried taking a prenatal yoga class, but I am so used to not so relaxing types of exercising, and it just didn't suit me. Keep up with it if it is working for you though.
> 
> Wannabe- :thumbup: that is amazing news, so happy your babies can stay in and bake for longer. The steroids were doing their job.
> 
> I returned the call to my midwife today and left a message, I hate playing phone tag. Hopefully when she calls back my phone will actually ring.
> 
> If anybody wants to be my friend https://www.facebook.com/melaniann

Friend request sent! (Paola) :)


----------



## mac1979

Well ladies, I have gestational diabetes. I have to go to a class on Friday to get my meter and learn what do eat. I may also have to see a high risk OB, I have an appointment with them in a few weeks so they can look at my logs. If everything with my sugar is being controlled then I can stay with the midwives.


----------



## more babies

Sorry to hear about the GD diagnosis Mac! :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, I am very sorry you have it!!! I hope everything is under control and you can stay with the midway.


----------



## pola17

sorry about the diagnosis, Mac!! :hugs:
But seeing the bright side of this, is that it has been diagnosed, and now is going to be treated! :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

I just have to lay off the junk and exercise more. Good news is that DH will be a slave driver and force me to work out and eat healthy, he is good at that. Need to pull out my healthy cookbooks again.


----------



## Barhanita

Sorry, read it wrong. It's great that DH is gonna support you! The night after I failed my 1 hour test, my DH made me chocolate milk.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> Well ladies, I have gestational diabetes. I have to go to a class on Friday to get my meter and learn what do eat. I may also have to see a high risk OB, I have an appointment with them in a few weeks so they can look at my logs. If everything with my sugar is being controlled then I can stay with the midwives.

Sorry Mac it will take about two weeks to adjust and expect a few :cry: with the change poo to no more sweets, but I think you will have no problems sticking to the diet FX diet is enough but even if it is not and you do need some insulin please do not feel like a faliure, GD is caused by our hormones and the placenta so some times no matter how good diet wise we are we need some extra help :hugs: FX you get to stay with the midwifes better for you and baby 



Barhanita said:


> Did they recommend you not to drive? Why?

Bar you can still drive if you have GD, you do need to let your insurance company know, also if on insulin you need to check your blood suagars before driving to make sure you are not going low. :thumbup:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Sorry Mac. At least it can be treated now. I'm nervous for my test next week


----------



## setarei

@bar. For driving with diabetes, there's a chance that your sugars can drop and you become disoriented so you have keep your sugar in check (which you will be doing anyway). It depends on where you're located but here insurance companies require you to tell them if you have diabetes but there are no restrictions or anything on driving.

@mac, sorry about the diagnosis. I had to go to a high risk OB instead of the midwives that I wanted which made me upset but I've dealt with it. I hope you get it controlled with diet and exercise but don't overdo it either since that has it's own problems.

@wannabe, that's great about the babes!

I've friended all those (I don't think I missed anyone) that gave their facebooks. I never use mine but check in on messages semi regularly.


----------



## mac1979

To anybody who added me of FB I have a tendency to share every picture that our local Humane Society puts up with cute animals that need to be adopted.


----------



## bella21

i sent friend requests out :) my real name is Mandi in case anybody wonders who it is!!

wannabe great news!! hope they can stay cooking for a little while longer in there!! 

sorry for those diagnosed with GD ... a little diet change but you can do it!!!

hope everybody else is doing well! can't really complain besides my back and feet starting to really hurt....and of course having to work tonight! my birthday was yesterday and OH made me a nice big breakfast :) i did some shopping with my nana....ate a nice dinner with friends and then went to the casino :dohh: all in all it was a great day!


----------



## ZooMa

mac1979 said:


> I just have to lay off the junk and exercise more. Good news is that DH will be a slave driver and force me to work out and eat healthy, he is good at that. Need to pull out my healthy cookbooks again.

Congrats on the commitment to being healthy! I imagine the diagnosis is frustrating or disappointing -- but I hope it really will motivate you to be as healthy and active as you can these last few months. Your DH will have to do some cooking and encouragement -- yay! Remember stress and cortisol level contribute to insulin resistance, so you'll need lots of soothing music and massages! :)


----------



## bella21

OH YEAH! i forgot to say I had a dream last night that i felt a little foot...and the entire outline of my boy pretty much. when i woke up i put my hand on my bely and right by my ribs i felt this little ball poking out! i tried gabbing it and it kept moving around my belly. so i kept following it! i think it was his tiny little foot I'm not sure but i loved it!!


----------



## mac1979

Thank you all for the words of encouragement :flower:, my dad said something once that has stuck with me (when he said it, it was about his leg being amputated) "No amount of whining and crying is going to fix the situation, so you learn to live with it and move on with your life" so that is how I have decided to view having GD. It is just a part of life and if it is the worst thing that happens in this pregnancy, then that is pretty awesome.


----------



## pola17

Mac: extra, extra hugs! :hugs:

Bella: I just had a weird dream lastnight... I dreamed that my boy was born, and he had curly hair like FIL and for some reason, I didn´t know how to style his hair! :wacko:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bella glad you had a good birthday yesterday! :) haha that is cute about your baby's foot.

Pola that would be cute if your little boy had curly hair:cloud9:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

mac1979 said:


> Well ladies, I have gestational diabetes. I have to go to a class on Friday to get my meter and learn what do eat. I may also have to see a high risk OB, I have an appointment with them in a few weeks so they can look at my logs. If everything with my sugar is being controlled then I can stay with the midwives.

So sorry to hear :hugs: I agree with your mentality, it's just a part of pregnancy you have to keep an eye on, glad it's diagnosed so it can now get treatment :) 



bella21 said:


> OH YEAH! i forgot to say I had a dream last night that i felt a little foot...and the entire outline of my boy pretty much. when i woke up i put my hand on my bely and right by my ribs i felt this little ball poking out! i tried gabbing it and it kept moving around my belly. so i kept following it! i think it was his tiny little foot I'm not sure but i loved it!!

Funny that you mention this dream! I had a dream last night that I looked in the mirror and I could see the outline of the head sticking out! It was freaky tough I didn't like it lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Nursery is almost done, just need to hang the pictures over the changer, the name over the crib with the paper balls too and it's done! Oh and the crib skirt that's just white

Here's some picture of the progress today with the painting all done....


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh and baby will not be sleeping with bumper or quilt, just there for decoration and then they come off :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Mac, so sorry to hear about your GD results, that really sucks but it sounds like you are taking positive steps moving forward to ensure that you are healthy for the rest of your pregnancy, which is awesome! 

Borr, the room looks gorgeous so far!


----------



## Angelmarie

Thanks for all the facebook friend requests! :flower:

Borr- the nursery looks amazing. Love the colours and love the owls!!! :cloud9:


----------



## lolpants

Sorry for the GD diagnosis Mac :( It's only 10 weeks at least , then you can have your donuts :)

Barr that is stunning!!!! 

Phoebe got sent home from nursery with chicken pox, took her to Drs and they said 50/50 - but she had had more spots come... so looks like this is it! :( Luckily Ive had it when I was a kid so am safe

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

Hope Phoebe is OK Lol. Better she has it now than gives it to the new baby in a few months I guess. I had it when my brother was a NB and passed it on to him, poor thing!

Sorry your test came back positive Mac but I think your outlook is brilliant. :thumbup:

Borr your nursery looks gorgeous! :cloud9:

If anyone wants to add me on FB this is my profile, just let me know who you are on here as I lose track easily. :haha:

https://www.facebook.com/suzanne.enticknap


----------



## mac1979

Does anybody else's down there area hurt? Mine feels like it is bruised or swollen when I move my legs.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Mac - sorry to hear about the GD. But its not a life sentence :) you will manage it just fine im sure :hugs:

I just returned from my 30 week MW appt. BP is :thumbup:, baby's HR is :thumbup:, my fundal measurement is :thumbup: and baby is head down :thumbup: And she is drawing up the paperwork for me to decline the eye ointment at the birth :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

lol I hope Phoebe gets well soon :hugs: poor thing

Read glad to hear all went well at the appointment :)


----------



## twinkletots

mac1979 said:


> Does anybody else's down there area hurt? Mine feels like it is bruised or swollen when I move my legs.

Yes I do. I have spd ( symphysis pubis dysfunction) so maybe you do too?
Off to see physio about it next week although I know there isn't too much can be done apart from advice and exercises. ( I am a physio too) 
I have a support belt I wear for work which helps a bit so you could try that.
As for the swelling/puffiness down there, is that hormonal? Cos mine has either puffed out or got really fat!!!


----------



## twinkletots

Get well soon Phoebe and yay ready for all going well


----------



## twinkletots

borr.dg.baby said:


> Nursery is almost done, just need to hang the pictures over the changer, the name over the crib with the paper balls too and it's done! Oh and the crib skirt that's just white
> 
> Here's some picture of the progress today with the painting all done....
> 
> View attachment 618541
> View attachment 618543
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 618545

Very pretty borr. You are so organised!


----------



## JenzyKY

Anyone else get leg cramps? I woke up 3 times screaming today. :-(


----------



## Scottish

Evening everyone :)

Mac sorry about gd but hopefully it can be well controlled through diet!

Borr I love love love the nursery it's fab :)

Wannabe am gonna go catch up on your journal just now :hugs:

I am just passing by so will do fb requests tomorrow lol 

Had my whooping couch vac today and just have a bit of a sore arm now which seems to be a common side effect! Am actually just home from a school show my dd was in so am knackered and heading to bed haha night all xxx


----------



## pola17

Lol: read on Facebook! Lets hope she's on the 50% chances of not having it! :hugs:

Lily: nursery is beautiful! :cloud9:

Mac: I don't have that, but read support belts help soothe that! :thumbup:


----------



## Barhanita

Lol I hope she will get better soon!

Barr, really nice looking nursery.

Mac, I do have those pains, my OB never takes them seriously, she says "Oh, you are just growing". 

Jenzy, I get them too. The scariest thing is to get one while driving.

I DON'T HAVE GD!! I passed my 3 hour test. I am very happy, because otherwise I would never-ever gain any weight.


----------



## Angelmarie

twinkletots said:


> mac1979 said:
> 
> 
> Does anybody else's down there area hurt? Mine feels like it is bruised or swollen when I move my legs.
> 
> Yes I do. I have spd ( symphysis pubis dysfunction) so maybe you do too?
> Off to see physio about it next week although I know there isn't too much can be done apart from advice and exercises. ( I am a physio too)
> I have a support belt I wear for work which helps a bit so you could try that.
> As for the swelling/puffiness down there, is that hormonal? Cos mine has either puffed out or got really fat!!!Click to expand...

Yes I have SPD too. I'm not as bad as I was in my previous pregnancy but its definitely there and cripples me on occasion but I'm thankful that I get some respite this time as last time it was constant. I couldn't move or even walk without crutches. I have declined physio n this time as it didn't do a thing last time and I can't be bothered with going backwards and forwards to the hospital for nothing :nope: 

The swelling down there is probably water retention? drink more water :thumbup:



JenzyKY said:


> Anyone else get leg cramps? I woke up 3 times screaming today. :-(

Yes! These have started with a vengeance for me this week. Not pleasant! :wacko:

My midwife appointment went well. Everything ok. Had bloodwork done. Baby is still breech. 

I've made it past my milestone - when Eden was born! I'm very chuffed and I'm feeling pretty confident this little lady is going to cook until term :happydance:


----------



## setarei

Just had my diabetes class and I could scream! 3.5 hours with no bathroom break, on hard uncomfortable chairs in an overheated room while they went over the same points over and over again like we were in grade school. At the end, you weren't allowed to leave until you had finished your sample meal plan which was completely useless because it was so generic. Also, so much of the information was completely incorrect (like no matter how low your blood sugar is in the middle of the night you are not allowed to eat anything at all which will land someone in a coma). I couldn't believe it.


----------



## ZooMa

setarei said:


> Just had my diabetes class and I could scream! 3.5 hours with no bathroom break, on hard uncomfortable chairs in an overheated room while they went over the same points over and over again like we were in grade school. At the end, you weren't allowed to leave until you had finished your sample meal plan which was completely useless because it was so generic. Also, so much of the information was completely incorrect (like no matter how low your blood sugar is in the middle of the night you are not allowed to eat anything at all which will land someone in a coma). I couldn't believe it.

Oh that sounds awful! It sounds like you know what to do, though, despite what the class teaches! Best wishes.


----------



## bella21

borr.dg.baby said:


> Oh and baby will not be sleeping with bumper or quilt, just there for decoration and then they come off :)


beautiful!!! i wish i was as organized as you are right now!!



lolpants said:


> Sorry for the GD diagnosis Mac :( It's only 10 weeks at least , then you can have your donuts :)
> 
> Barr that is stunning!!!!
> 
> Phoebe got sent home from nursery with chicken pox, took her to Drs and they said 50/50 - but she had had more spots come... so looks like this is it! :( Luckily Ive had it when I was a kid so am safe
> 
> Lol xx

sorry to hear about phoebe! hope she gets better soon! i remember how much they sucked when we were little! 



readynwilling said:


> :hugs: Mac - sorry to hear about the GD. But its not a life sentence :) you will manage it just fine im sure :hugs:
> 
> I just returned from my 30 week MW appt. BP is :thumbup:, baby's HR is :thumbup:, my fundal measurement is :thumbup: and baby is head down :thumbup: And she is drawing up the paperwork for me to decline the eye ointment at the birth :)

glad your appointment went great!! i can't wait for my next one i want to know if baby is head down or not so i can figure out whats poking out where lol



Barhanita said:


> Lol I hope she will get better soon!
> 
> Barr, really nice looking nursery.
> 
> Mac, I do have those pains, my OB never takes them seriously, she says "Oh, you are just growing".
> 
> Jenzy, I get them too. The scariest thing is to get one while driving.
> 
> I DON'T HAVE GD!! I passed my 3 hour test. I am very happy, because otherwise I would never-ever gain any weight.

i saw you passed on fbook!!! yayyy!! great news!! :happydance:




I love that were all adding each other on Facebook :) its fun to get a feel for who we all really are outside of BnB ! :) heres a link to mine BTW! https://www.facebook.com/mandi.perun?ref=tn_tnmn

I think it was twinkle tots that mentioned her lady parts being swollen? its all normal...it just from the extra blood flowing down there no need to worry :thumbup: 


I looked in my bra today and noticed i had 2 little white dots where my nipples would be! i wonder if I'm starting to leak and didn't notice? it wasn't much as all but what else would it be? i got kind of excited as weird as that is haha

hope you all had a wonderful day!!


----------



## Sooz

It probably is milk, I only get little drops and it comes and goes. My boobs are agonizingly sore at the moment too.

I'm extremely swollen down below and have some nasty building veins on the same side as the varicose veins on my leg which is pretty gross.


----------



## lolpants

Congrats Bar!

Angel that is great news :thumbup: everyday your Amelie is just getting stronger and stronger too!

Setarai that sounds like a crazy class?? Mad how everywhere does things so differently?? 

:hugs: for those with SPD - I am often achy and struggle to walk when 1st getting up, but luckily it soon wears off

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

i woke up at 5.30 with horrific leg cramp in my right calf muscle! OMG it was painful i nearly screamed the house down, i could only just get stood up to relieve it but today i am hobbling about as my leg is in agony because of it! ouch :( i remember i suffered this with my dd terrible as well in the last 10 weeks so looks like it gonna happen again.

right i am making my way through the pages to add people on facebook my name is katrina milne so if i add it s me lol! i am pretty much quiet there at the mo but do post now and then.


----------



## Sooz

Scottish your ticker scares me, can't believe we are on the third fruit/vegetable from the end already, argh!


----------



## twinkletots

I am due same day as you sooz, the countdown has begun!
I feel like I can see every vein in my entire body at the moment. I am like a road map!

I am also craving an iced doughnut right now but trying to resist


----------



## twinkletots

Yay to baby still staying nice and comfy in there angel.
Sorry to hear about the leg cramps everyone. I have been getting them too. Pesky bambinos


----------



## Scottish

sooz it frightened me to when it change lol! but its exciting as well although i kinda feel like its not really hit me that i will have another child soon eeek!!! i think am far from reality at the moment lol

ive not noticed any veins sticking out (yet anyway) and so far not had any new stretch marks but i know theres still plenty time for them to appear (fingers crossed they dont though)


----------



## onebumpplease

I am getting really excited now, although all my aches and pains are really testing my coping mechanisms. I have a sore pubic bone too, especially when first standing up. I'm trying to deep clean our kitchen. Took about half an hour to do one cupboard because of bending down :-( Not allowed in school due to a case of slapped cheek, so trying to make the most of my free day. Don't think I'll manage the whole kitchen today! :haha:


----------



## Sooz

I'm looking forward to getting stuck into deep cleaning once I'm on maternity leave and Paige is at nursery. 

Unfortunately I'm suffering a lot of back pain so am not sure how much I'll be able to manage by then.


----------



## setarei

I believe celtic is the only one here on insulin but this goes out to anyone else on it. At what point did they decide that diet alone couldn't handle the GD and that insulin was needed?


----------



## mac1979

I have my diabetes class tomorrow at 2. DH actually dated a type 1 diabetic, so he has a good idea on what I can and cannot eat so he has been teaching me a bit (and he threw out the ice cream in the freezer:cry:). My cousin gave me her old support belt a couple of months ago so I am wearing that now and hoping it helps. 

Seterai-from what I have learned from friends who were on insulin for GD, they had to write down their blood sugar and give it to the doctor and if the numbers don't get better with a diet change, then they start looking at medication.


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> I believe celtic is the only one here on insulin but this goes out to anyone else on it. At what point did they decide that diet alone couldn't handle the GD and that insulin was needed?

For me my blood sugars kept going up, my morning fasting was 7 which had a knock on effect throughout the day. so the decision was made to start insulin, some people try to cut out all carbs and eat less which is not a good idea as you may not be getting enough nutrition to support the baby. :flower: it is so easy to do, to try and get better numbers, but you have not failed if insulin is needed it is all down to hormones and the placenta :flower:

What an awful GD class you had!!! normally you do not need to worry about going low in the middle of the night on less you are on insulin, but if you do you have to treat it :dohh::nope: that is not a good idea not to!!!! 

In saying that I have never gone low in the middle of the night :haha: the first 3 days on insulin I had to check my blood sugars at 3am they were always fine!! you take a longer acting insulin at bedtime which kicks in with the rise you can get over night, generally with GD they go up not down!!! I would hate to see what my fasting level would be without insulin, I take 18units and I still get over 5 in the morning :dohh: yesterday after every meal I was over 10, today is much better with all the walking I did today :)

Bar Yay for no GD, I did not forget about the diet sheet, I cannot find it :dohh: I will keep looking though if you want it! 


lolpants how your head is the pain gone :flower:

Borr how are you feeling today, I hope much better :hugs:

Mac how ths diet going so far :flower:

I am a little worried today, it might be all the exercise I done but this baby has barely moved today, I am sitting down to count movements now and I am so glad I have my doppler to check :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar great news about the good results! :)

Celtic thanks for asking, it must have been the fumes from the paint, I closed the windows over night the first day and that's when I felt awful, opened them again next day and I was feeling better. So now I will be keeping them wide open until the smells goes completely away. 

Today is a lazy day for me, nothing to do, maybe I should take a nap haha I am already bored I have been looking at Isabela's clothes and mix and matching them, am I crazy? lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Anyone else's belly button still in?? Mine is and I don't see it coming out soon, it that normal?


----------



## setarei

@celtic thanks for the info. I'm not worried about getting on insulin, I'm more worried that my levels are high even though I've been following a diet and no one seems to be too concerned (I've had readings as high as 9.7 one hour after food). I hope you don't mind a couple of follow ups; after you got the 7 reading in the morning, how long did you continue to try diet before going to insulin? And what was the upper limit for your fasting glucose that they wanted to see?

@borr, mine's still in and most likely will not be popping out. It all depends on the belly button. My sisters' didn't pop out either and they got huge.

A lot of people in my family have diabetes (regular and gestational) so I know how dangerous low readings can be and will not be following that part of the class. For those who are worried you most likely will not be getting any readings in the too low levels with gestational diabetes as it's really rare. I was just complaining about a bad teacher and wrong information was one part of the reason that class upset me so.


----------



## bella21

borr mine is still in!! its veryyy slowly creeping out but not even near popping out. i think i had a really deep innie? hahaha. i also never got a linea negra...i wonder if its too late now for that too!

sooz my boobs have also been hurting...well more my nipples they're like burning and stinging


----------



## more babies

Borr my belly button is still in also. I think it'll still be a while before its gone. With my last two it was really only the last month that it got to the point of flattening out.

My boobs have also been sore lately.

I told myself before I got pregnant that I would really enjoy this pregnancy but I'm just anxious for it to be done with! I just want my little man here already!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> @celtic thanks for the info. I'm not worried about getting on insulin, I'm more worried that my levels are high even though I've been following a diet and no one seems to be too concerned (I've had readings as high as 9.7 one hour after food). I hope you don't mind a couple of follow ups; after you got the 7 reading in the morning, how long did you continue to try diet before going to insulin? And what was the upper limit for your fasting glucose that they wanted to see?
> 
> @borr, mine's still in and most likely will not be popping out. It all depends on the belly button. My sisters' didn't pop out either and they got huge.
> 
> A lot of people in my family have diabetes (regular and gestational) so I know how dangerous low readings can be and will not be following that part of the class. For those who are worried you most likely will not be getting any readings in the too low levels with gestational diabetes as it's really rare. I was just complaining about a bad teacher and wrong information was one part of the reason that class upset me so.

I was admitted for a blood sugar series when I had a fasting result of 5.8 at the GD clinic, they checked my blood sugars for 24 hours and the morning result was high again but they were happy to send me home to contuniue on diet the endo thought no need for me to attend clinic that following tuesday which my midwife even questioned that!! but that docor was right most would have been ok, but I know my body and knew that my morning number would keep going up, my midwife has looked after me throughout all my pregnancies and knew my history so she told me to ring on the monday and give my readings for the GD doctor to review, I rang that monday and the my midwife rang me back that afternoon and she had me back in and I started insulin that day so it was 5 days later! 
my readings have to be less than 5 before meals 
less than 7 one hour after meals 

I am sorry hun you were dead right to be annoyed with misinformation from the class I would have flipped to be honest!! I feel very lucky to have the team I am under they are very good and listen to you and I can ring them if I am worried in any way. Just as well you know whats right and what is not right! Your right you generally do not get hypos when diet controlled with GD but anyone can go low but your body normally sorts itself out and your fine as I am sure you know any way!! There I go again stating the obvious LOL 
I think when I replied I prob assumed you have some fears like I have seen on the GD thread on here, some girls nearly starving themselves to have low numbers and feeling like they have failed at the diet if they need insulin. I stopped going on and reading as it was very hard to read :dohh: 
I was like you, if my readings are high put me on insulin so I can get them down and keep baby healthy!

9.7 is high!! I would not be happy the day before I started on insulin I had: 
6.8 fasting 7.7 after breakfast
4.5 before lunch 7.7 after
5.7 before dinner 7.8 after 
6.7 at bedtime 10pm 
on the Monday
it was 6.3 fasting 10.1 after 
5.0 before lunch 8.2 after
4.6 before dinner and a nice 6.6 after and I started insulin at 4units of fast acting novarapid i had to take Novarapid 4 units at each meal and the longer acting insulin at bedtime 4 units as well, for the fist 3 weeks it was adjusted twice a week and now I am on a lot double figures and 2 injections at dinner time its kicking in more now I am past 27 weeks 
For me, they do not worry if you have one high reading, it is when you see a pattern throughout the day /week ie every day at one meal they are higher

Sorry for the essay, but hope that helps even a little :flower:

now I am starving so off to eat :haha::flower:


----------



## setarei

@celtic, I really appreciate the long answer because I'm so frustrated by the diabetes clinic and appreciate knowing I'm not crazy. I've had no number below 8 through out the day (except my fasting which was 5.7) even though I'm eating less carbs than they recommend (not by choice but because of my nausea). I'm gonna try to convince them again to take me seriously because I know I need to be on insulin and I don't trust the nutritionist after that class. If they don't, I'll have to override them by going to my endo who always listens to me but will be a pain to get to (far away). Enjoy your lunch and thanks.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks ladies! I though it was weird for it to be in still :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> @celtic, I really appreciate the long answer because I'm so frustrated by the diabetes clinic and appreciate knowing I'm not crazy. I've had no number below 8 through out the day (except my fasting which was 5.7) even though I'm eating less carbs than they recommend (not by choice but because of my nausea). I'm gonna try to convince them again to take me seriously because I know I need to be on insulin and I don't trust the nutritionist after that class. If they don't, I'll have to override them by going to my endo who always listens to me but will be a pain to get to (far away). Enjoy your lunch and thanks.


What!!! a nutritionist led the education on GD!!! :dohh: sure she is qualified to educate on healthy eating not on how diabetites effects the body on diet or with insulin be it type 1 or 2 or GD :wacko: we had our diabetitic education by a trained diabetes midwife and then for diet I seen a dietician who saw me before insulin and met with me after I was put on insulin to tweak any issues I had. 

having high numbers is not good I would feel the same as you in your shoes, I would ring the diabetes clinc and ask to speak to the endo on call or a trained diabetic midwife and push them to do somthing or else it will be a trip to your endo you know who will listen, at that point if your put on insulin they will start the process!! 

what levels do they want you to say between premeals and postmeals :flower:


----------



## Barhanita

Celtic, did your baby start moving? I have a scare like that every few days. But whenever I lay down with a bit of juice, my girl makes 10 kicks within 15 minutes or so. Sometimes there are very subtle (I can only feel them with my hand over the belly), but my DR said that every kick counts.

Borr, my belly button is out and in at the same time. I am not sure if you can see it here:
https://imageshack.us/a/img28/2199/bellyb.jpghttps://imageshack.us/a/img23/8499/bellybuttoni.jpg
I am sorry if the pics are too gross.

Setarei, sorry for the bad experience!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> Celtic, did your baby start moving? I have a scare like that every few days. But whenever I lay down with a bit of juice, my girl makes 10 kicks within 15 minutes or so. Sometimes there are very subtle (I can only feel them with my hand over the belly), but my DR said that every kick counts.
> 
> Borr, my belly button is out and in at the same time. I am not sure if you can see it here:
> https://imageshack.us/a/img28/2199/bellyb.jpghttps://imageshack.us/a/img23/8499/bellybuttoni.jpg
> I am sorry if the pics are too gross.
> 
> Setarei, sorry for the bad experience!

Yep I have some movement all quite again now, but I am hypo now :dohh: so treating that then dinner and I will try counting again after dinner 

My belly button is kinda out but I have a hernia in it :dohh: so its all weird looking :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Lol, sorry to hear about your LO, hope she feels better soon!

Angel, congrats, how exciting and what a great milestone to reach.

Setarei, sorry to hear that your class was useless, that's frustrating!

Borr, I still have an innie as well.

Scottish, when I saw your ticker I thought OMG a pumpkin already :wacko: Thankfully babies aren't shaped like one when they are born :haha:


----------



## lolpants

No outie here - don't think I had one with Phoebe?

No hurting boobies here either - just really itchy nipples all the time :grr:

So glad I don't have GD, sounds like such a nightmare! :hugs:

My LO is coping so well so far with the chicken pox, hardly complained at all! She had 3 hr nap earlier... 1st nap in ages!! I feel much better today too - still some pain. Had my daily check and BP fine still but traces of protein in urine now, so monitoring continues...

Lol xx


----------



## setarei

CelticNiamh said:


> What!!! a nutritionist led the education on GD!!! :dohh: sure she is qualified to educate on healthy eating not on how diabetites effects the body on diet or with insulin be it type 1 or 2 or GD :wacko: we had our diabetitic education by a trained diabetes midwife and then for diet I seen a dietician who saw me before insulin and met with me after I was put on insulin to tweak any issues I had.
> 
> having high numbers is not good I would feel the same as you in your shoes, I would ring the diabetes clinc and ask to speak to the endo on call or a trained diabetic midwife and push them to do somthing or else it will be a trip to your endo you know who will listen, at that point if your put on insulin they will start the process!!
> 
> what levels do they want you to say between premeals and postmeals :flower:

See! I knew I wasn't the only one who found the gestational diabetes class they gave wrong in every way! I have no idea why they're doing it this way when they're so great in other ways (this is run by the hospital where I will be delivering so I've been going there a lot for the other parts). They want 3.8-5.3 before meals, 5.5-7.7 for one hour after and 5.0-6.6 for 2 hours after. My numbers have broken each of those limits.


----------



## twinkletots

My belly button looks like yours bar. It didn't go out with dd but blaming my split rectus for early outie and huge belly.
I really don't see how I can get any bigger, my tummy feels stretched to the limit and is really hard.
Incredibly no stretch marks yet but still time!


----------



## mac1979

I don't have an outie either, I was beginning to feel like an oddball. I have a really deep innie though, and it is getting shallow. 

So I just took my dog for a walk and the bottom of my bump started hurting and my left hip area (and my hoo-ha). I will talk to my chiropractor this afternoon and maybe he can suggest something, I have a trip to Philadelphia from Sun-Thurs and we will be doing a lot of walking. I hope it will feel better by then.


----------



## Sooz

My belly button looks like that as well. It just went flat with DD but it is well out now, you can see it through my top. Apparently some women tape it down....I'm not that vain. :rofl:

Bella, yes mine burn too if they get squished! My nipples are really dry also...sorry TMI!


----------



## pola17

Hey girls! Still, so hard to catch up! Helping MIL to adapt is no easy job! :cloud9:

My navel is still in, and my breasts are all normal, just bigger, but not itchy nor in pain! :wacko:


----------



## Barhanita

I am having period-like cramps. Is this normal? They don't feel like contractions, my belly is soft..


----------



## Scottish

Borr my belly button is still in but kinda level with my bump (if u know what I mean lol)

Lolpants glad your day has been fine. My dd seemed fine with her pox and she didnt get to itchy just the big spots annoyed her and the one she picked on her face. 

Barhanita I would just monitor the cramps And if they get worse or don't stop maybe call you'd doctor for advice? Also maybe try some fluids as dehydration can cause cramps

My nipples are also very dry and extreme itchy at the most inappropriate place haha usually in public hehe


----------



## Scottish

Hope MIL enjoys her trip pola! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> I am having period-like cramps. Is this normal? They don't feel like contractions, my belly is soft..

I have been having them on and off this week as well I was putting it down to growing because I have a lot of round ligament pai this week as well, try resting, drinking :more fluids and if they do t go or your worried get checked I was going to get checked but yhey eent away :) 


Mac I have the same pains your describing .im very sore to night after walking so much today 

On a good note baby has woke up and moving lots now just when I am ready for bed lol


----------



## pola17

Bar: had it, my ob/gyn asked me to drink a lot of water and take it easy. That helped a lot!

Scottish: thanks! It's hard to help someone get used to a very different culture, but we're going step by step :winkwink:


----------



## bella21

Bar im also getting minor period cramps...im hoping its normal around this time as a couple of us are getting them right now? i think mine might be due to being on my feet too much...im hoping anyway!

sooz no TMI here lol mine are the same way! 


anybody else daydream about being home with their little one? :cloud9: i really can't wait!!!!!


----------



## lolpants

30 weeks today! :happydance:

Had awful night and now having awful morning with Phoebe :( Knackered here :cry: Didn't help that babies movements are actually beginning to hurt now!! Anyone else finding this?

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

bella21 said:


> Bar im also getting minor period cramps...im hoping its normal around this time as a couple of us are getting them right now? i think mine might be due to being on my feet too much...im hoping anyway!
> 
> sooz no TMI here lol mine are the same way!
> 
> 
> anybody else daydream about being home with their little one? :cloud9: i really can't wait!!!!!

Yep I have been getting them as well, I think baby is sitting on my bowls I am feeling pressure there at times :dohh:



lolpants said:


> 30 weeks today! :happydance:
> 
> Had awful night and now having awful morning with Phoebe :( Knackered here :cry: Didn't help that babies movements are actually beginning to hurt now!! Anyone else finding this?
> 
> Lol xx

Happy 30 weeks and hope you feel better soon!!! :hugs:


wow very quite in here LOL


----------



## more babies

I have sore ribs already from constantly being kicked in them! I try to push his foot away sometimes but it only seems to make him kick more. I have a feeling I'm going to be hurting a lot in the coming weeks :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

my baby breech so all my movements are low down so feel heavy down there :haha:

Had a mini melt down earlier had my breakfast and was quite low after it, then I went hypo and went to get something to treat it and had NOTHING in the house!! I was going to walk to the shop but thought no what if I pass out :cry: I was so worried!! rang my poor hubby in tears :blush: he came home to me and sorted me out! so feel much better now :happydance: hate Hypos they are horrible 

I have been high or low no inbetween the last day or so, so was on to my midwife and they have reduced my insulin I feel like a yoyo :haha:


----------



## twinkletots

Poor you Celtic, must be a nightmare having to deal with all that.
I was having some painful baby movements but feel as if its slowed right down in there past few days. Not sure if its because there is less space to move?
At work and my feet and back are killing me, plus side is there are lots of chocs to eat on the wards!


----------



## Angelmarie

Lol - I really hope poor Phoebe gets over this quickly. I can only imagine how awful it must be (neither of mine have had it!). I had it when I was little and passed it on to my brother who was a baby at the time. How long do they usually say it lasts?

Yes, movements are starting to hurt now. Amelie is at a really awkward position right now and I am getting lots of awful jabbing under my right ribs and she nestles in behind my right hip bone and boots the crap out of it! Then wiggles and rolls against my bone. Its really uncomfortable and I keep trying to move her a bit. I am trying to bounce on my birthing ball but it doesn't make much difference :nope:

Celtic - that sounds awful! It must be tough to be up and down all the time. I know my Dad can be like that too. His bloods are often around 26 and he feels quite poorly. And then in the morning he can be down to 3. They raised his insulin again recently. (He is my only real direct source for experience of diabetes). So good of hubby to come back to help. What would we do without them, eh? :flower:


----------



## Angelmarie

Oooh Twinkletots! Dont talk about chocolate. Its a wonder I dont have GD the amount of chocolate I eat. I have already munched through a 140g of Dairy Milk, a Toffee Crisp and a chocolate biscuit. I cant stop. 

Sorry youre in pain at work! Hope your shift is over quickly! :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

LOL-I hope your daughter gets over the pox soon, now that the spots are itching it shouldn't be too much longer.

Celtic-I hope they get your insulin sorted out soon. Pregnancy is hard enough the way it is. 

Xavier likes to hang out in my right rib cage, I had ice there last night and I could tell DH felt bad for me, I ended up hanging out on my hand and knees for some relief and my dog started licking my face and wanted cuddles. 

I had the weirdest dream last night. I was looking at my belly (like I do all the time when awake) and I saw a clear outline of Xavier's feet, causing me to go to the hospital because it made me think I was in labor. While I was there they kept saying I wasn't in labor and an instant later I was holding my baby. Dreams are odd.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic my baby is breech too so I'm getting the kicks down low too. The kicks to my bladder and cervix feel great dont they? Haha. I'm glad you are feeling better now:flower:

I have been getting quite a few BH too...my Dr said its normal as long as they aren't changing your cervix.

Pola hope your MiL can adjust :) 

LoL yay for 30 weeks! :happydance: 

I'm 28 weeks today. Has anyone else had loose bowel movements? Sorry TMI:haha: I normally have the opposite problem but the past 4 days they have been loose :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks ladies, I am much better now phew very tired though lows take a lot out of you!! but I will be ok :flower: I wonder if they are so waky because I am still on antibotics for the sinus infection I had :shrug:

Jolley they can hurt some times LOL :haha: a hard one catches you off guard! looking forward to baby moving but may be not the rib pain then:dohh:


----------



## pola17

Celtic: :hugs: sounds like you had quite an emotional time! But good your hubby was able to bring you something! :flower:

Jolley: thank you! :flower:

Mikael is quite a mystery to me. As this is my first pregnancy I have noooo idea what's his position. While I feel kicks in my ribs (right side) while I feel kicks in my lower part... At the same time. So I guess next week at my scan I will know.


----------



## lolpants

Angel they say it lasts about a week.

Glad to hear your feeling better Celtic :hugs:

I feel stuff really low in my pelvis and also really high - not sure which is the feet and which are the hands? Not as lucky as some of you who have clearly seen a foot shape!

I have been having my daily check ups, and although BP is fine there is now a trace of urine so they are worried its the start of something more serious :( They told me to call the hospital - I've been trying for last hr and no answer :grr:

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Celtic: :hugs: sounds like you had quite an emotional time! But good your hubby was able to bring you something! :flower:
> 
> Jolley: thank you! :flower:
> 
> Mikael is quite a mystery to me. As this is my first pregnancy I have noooo idea what's his position. While I feel kicks in my ribs (right side) while I feel kicks in my lower part... At the same time. So I guess next week at my scan I will know.

Thanks Pola nice for him to come home and give me a big hug I needed that as well :haha:

you could be feeling kicks and little hands as well or baby is turing all the time :flower:

lolpants hope your ok!!! may be it is a simple infection I have gotten protien once ot twice in pregnancy and it never resulted in any thing else :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Lolpants, hope the hospital answers soon :dohh: and it's nothing serious! How's Phoebe? :flower:

I haven't seen an specific shape like a foot or something. Maybe because I have anterior placenta? :shrug:


----------



## Scottish

Happy 30 weeks lolpants and sooz :) yippee x

Celtic am glad you are feeling better now! I know how much a hypo can knock you out of sorts it's amazing the effects from one. That was nice of your hubby to sort you out :)

Twinkletots where do you work? I work in new Victoria hospital ! 

Happy Friday everyone :) xx


----------



## setarei

@celtic, sorry you had such a scare but it's great that hubby was able to get home in time. Hope the infection clears up so that this doesn't keep happening.

@lol, I've had trace in my urine and BP that's a little high so they're calling it pre preeclampsia at the moment and monitoring it closely but it doesn't mean that it will turn into preeclampsia. I hope the hospital answers soon though so you can figure out what needs to be done.

The kicks usually don't hurt me but every once in a while they kick an organ and ouch! I've tried to get them to move when that happens but unfortunately they are as stubborn as I am and hold on tight no matter what I do.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I've never seen my baby's foot either. That would be way cool to be able to see the outline of a cute little foot &#55357;&#56835; sometimes I will see something bulge out and I think it's her head but I don't know


----------



## setarei

I'm pretty sure I felt a baby's back! It was a hard something so I know it was baby and it was about 3-4" long and too wide to be a leg. It was surreal... I'd felt bums, heads and extremities before but rubbing my baby's back in utero wasn't something I thought I'd get to do :cloud9:.


----------



## ZooMa

Yes to all of the above.

I have pain in my right ribs mostly every day, oftentimes it stays all day. Yesterday I tried the spinningbabies inversion technique (https://spinningbabies.com/techniques/the-inversion), which actually did seem to get Baby Girl to shift a little bit, but she has settled back down into her favorite spot. I think she's oblique, with one end up under my liver/ribs, and the other end down in my left lower abdomen. I feel jabs and kicks all over, but mainly those two areas. I also feel hard round lumps comtimes like a head or bottom, but I can't figure it out. I really don't know how she's positioned, but that's just my guess. She's also big enough now that I can feel her rolling and wriggling around, so hopefully she'll have enough room to move for a while and figure out that AWAY from my ribs is a more comfortable place! My last doc mentioned a possible ultrasound at 32 weeks, so then we can really figure out where she is lying.

I also had a few looser stools on the day or two after my glucola drink. I wonder if that was related or just coincidence.

I had some significant pain/cramping on Wednesday. It wasn't come-and-go type pain that had me really worried for contractions, though if I did reposition suddely it would trigger a painful Braxton-Hicks. The triage nurse just said to hydrate well and rest if possible - so I took that to mean I could take 24 hours off work and nap in bed. :) Thankfully, the symptoms did go away. It must have been uterine irritability for some unknown reason. I've had trouble distinguishing intestinal cramps from uterine cramps since I've been pregnant, so maybe GI issues were contributing. The other alternative is that I stretched my abdominal muscles too much when I attempted some yoga poses for the first time 2 days previously. Now that I think about it, that + dehydration is likely. Shoot, I want/need to do more yoga and stretching!

And -- my belly button is not yet an outie, but it is definitely shallower! I wonder if it will pop.

Amazing how the third trimester is bringing on aches and pains so suddenly! I also bought over-the-counter compression socks to help with swelling. It's not too bad right now, but I'm going on a flight in two weeks so I want to be prepared.


----------



## mac1979

I had my diabetes class today. Honestly I could have been given my stuff to check my blood sugar and the paperwork and have been fine. However the first 30 mins or so was like a mini biology class on sugar and insulin. I minored in biology in college so I kind of didn't pay much attention to that, I know how insulin and carbs/sugar interact in cells. I know she has to go through all that though. I have a follow up appointment set for next week. I will wait and see how my first week goes considering I will be on vacation and getting used to a new diet at the same time.


----------



## wannabeprego

The twins have arrived!! Check out my journal!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...e-3-yrs-lttc-p-146-update-twins-here-146.html


----------



## mac1979

wannabeprego said:


> The twins have arrived!! Check out my journal!!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...e-3-yrs-lttc-p-146-update-twins-here-146.html

They are so tiny and absolutely precious. I am sure they will do well and probably be home in a couple of months. Stay strong mama!!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Congrats Wannabe!!! They are beautiful! I had a feeling you had delivered today. Mommy intuition I guess. They look good on their sweet ventilators (wish we had more of that kind ;-) jealous. Yes I totally snooped at all their accessories). Don't be afraid to ask questions. You won't bug the nurses or me .


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Wannabe they are adorable! Glad you and them are doing well! :)


----------



## pola17

Wannabe, they're cuuuute! :happydance:

Congrats!


----------



## more babies

Congrats wannabe!!!!!! Happy to hear they're doing well!! They're adorable!!!


----------



## bella21

congrats wannabe they're absolutely beautiful!!! glad to hear everything is good too!!!


----------



## ZooMa

Wannabe - congratulations! They certainly are siblings, aren't they! They look bigger and sturdier than I would have expected - hope that's a great sign. Here's hoping they excel in the NICU and graduate early. :)


----------



## Scottish

Wow how precious are the twins! So adorable ! It just makes you realise what's growing inside us right now ! Amazing I hope they all have a speedy recovery


----------



## Angelmarie

Wannabe, I posted in your journal but wanted to congratulate you here too. Your twins are gorgeous. The photos really take me back to Eden's first pictures. I know it's a roller coaster ride having babies in NICU but there's something really magical about it. When I look back Edens progress through NICU was so special (he was in 7 weeks) and the day you get to take them hope is so fantastic with all the staff cheering and hugging you and some even crying too as they have bonded with your little one too! Magical. 

Wishing you well. Keep us posted. More photos!!! :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Woot! I'm 30 weeks today!!! :happydance:


----------



## twinkletots

Congratulations mummy wannabe! Can't believe your little miracles have arrived. Hope they continue to thrive and you get them home asap. 

Scottish I work in hospice in Airdrie, how funny would it be if it had turned out we both worked in the same place!! 

Congrats on 30 weeks angel, home stretch ahead


----------



## lolpants

Still no answer at the hospital - and it is supposed to be the emergency maternity number!! I'm not really worried, otherwise I'd go in - it's just a case of continuing to monitor me whilst I have this migraine.


Congrats Angel on week 30 :happydance: Reading what you wrote about NICU brought a tear to my eye too! 

Can't believe we have 2 August Beach bumps here already!! They are tiny perfect miracles!! Congrats again Wannabe!! 

Lol xx


----------



## onebumpplease

Twinletots I live very near the hospice in Airdrie! I used to live right next to Victoria, my brother attends Victoria: glad to say as a transplant patient rather than dialysis these days.

Angel, I felt like 30 weeks really brought that count down feelin!

Wannabe your wee twins are adorable x


----------



## CelticNiamh

wannabe I posted in your Journal as well, but OMG supper cute and so happy they are both healthy and safely here!!! I hope you get loads of rest your going to be the pumping queen now!! take care :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

JolleyGirl86 said:


> I've never seen my baby's foot either. That would be way cool to be able to see the outline of a cute little foot &#65533;&#65533; sometimes I will see something bulge out and I think it's her head but I don't know

I am struggling to tell knees and feet apart, they produce a similar bulge and sensation, they're a lot more compact, sharper and feel harder than heads and bums I think.



ZooMa said:


> I had some significant pain/cramping on Wednesday. It wasn't come-and-go type pain that had me really worried for contractions, though if I did reposition suddely it would trigger a painful Braxton-Hicks. The triage nurse just said to hydrate well and rest if possible - so I took that to mean I could take 24 hours off work and nap in bed. :) Thankfully, the symptoms did go away. It must have been uterine irritability for some unknown reason. I've had trouble distinguishing intestinal cramps from uterine cramps since I've been pregnant, so maybe GI issues were contributing. The other alternative is that I stretched my abdominal muscles too much when I attempted some yoga poses for the first time 2 days previously. Now that I think about it, that + dehydration is likely. Shoot, I want/need to do more yoga and stretching!

I had a similar incident yesterday morning. Severe enough pain for a hour that I was bent on all fours rocking but it didn't feel how I remember contractions. It was constant, all over and felt like hot needles. It dropped off to being in the same area as round ligaments and then came and went. Its totally fine this morning. I think baby was in a bad position or something but it was quite scary at the time! :hugs:



wannabeprego said:


> The twins have arrived!! Check out my journal!!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...e-3-yrs-lttc-p-146-update-twins-here-146.html

Congratulations! They are adorable! I can't believe that's what all our little babies look like at the moment. :cloud9:



Angelmarie said:


> Woot! I'm 30 weeks today!!! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: 75% baked!



lolpants said:


> Still no answer at the hospital - and it is supposed to be the emergency maternity number!! I'm not really worried, otherwise I'd go in - it's just a case of continuing to monitor me whilst I have this migraine.

That's so bad of them! We have a triage number here for midwifery which only runs until 4:30pm and then out of those hours we get triaged through labour ward I believe. I hope they bloody answer the phones. :wacko:


----------



## lolpants

I did finally get through and then they said I need to speak to community MW - this was at 16:30 and they finish at 4pm!! :grr: I give up!

Lol xx


----------



## setarei

@wannabe, congratulations. I'm glad the babes were able to make it a few extra days and that they are out now. 

@lol, that's horrible of them. Is there anyone else you can talk to?


----------



## onebumpplease

Lol, that's a nightmare! Sorry you aren't getting the support u should :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Lol- that's rubbish! I hate it when there just doesn't seem to be good communication between hospitals, midwives etc. I hope you get it sorted soon. Pleased youre not too worried though. Is that migraine away easier? 

:hugs:


----------



## pola17

Ohhh lolpants, I'd be pissed too! :dohh:


----------



## onebumpplease

Lol, that's a nightmare! Sorry you aren't getting the support u should :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Lol, that's ridiculous. Can you go to triage? :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

wannabeprego said:


> The twins have arrived!! Check out my journal!!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...e-3-yrs-lttc-p-146-update-twins-here-146.html

Congrats! they look big and healthy too. :flower:

I am 30 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Angelmarie

Is anybody suffering from acid? I seem to get it from everything I eat and drink. Often even water triggers it?! :shrug:


----------



## bella21

angel i get it from milk!! I thought milk was supposed to help it! and I'm constantly burping because of it..so gross lol. 

lol sorry you're not getting the help you need! id be POed !! hope the migraine is better :hugs: 

I came home tonight and OH surprised me with the crib all set up and he bought the bedding set that we wanted too!! i was sooo happy and it really eased my mind a lot with getting more done! Ill post pics sometime tomorrow when i transfer them onto my computer ! :)


----------



## twinkletots

onebumpplease said:


> Twinletots I live very near the hospice in Airdrie! I used to live right next to Victoria, my brother attends Victoria: glad to say as a transplant patient rather than dialysis these days.
> 
> Angel, I felt like 30 weeks really brought that count down feelin!
> 
> Wannabe your wee twins are adorable x

Isn't it crazy how a few of us live pretty close together! Don't think I realised you were in Scotland too. Who knows if our paths may already have crossed and we didn't even know it!

Sorry to hear about the crappy organisation lol.

I also get acid angel, glugging gaviscon by the table spoonful helps a bit


----------



## Dragonfly

Angelmarie said:


> Is anybody suffering from acid? I seem to get it from everything I eat and drink. Often even water triggers it?! :shrug:

I have, ate like 4 rennies since bed time last night and anything can do it now.:growlmad: even bending over to pick something up does it on me.


----------



## Angelmarie

I'm glad I'm not the only one with acid (though sorry you ladies are suffering too!:flower:) 
I don't remember it as a symptom in either of my previous pregnancies. 

I'm not tooooo far from you guys in Scotland... Well a short train ride. I'm in Newcastle. :hi:


----------



## lolpants

I am actually feeling better today - so not worrying about the whole mess up with the Drs etc- will just have to ring them Tuesday morning now (tomorrow is a Bank Holiday here in the UK)

Angel Ive not had acid as bad this time - but I do keep a bottle of Gaviscon next to my bed and glug it at the 1st sign! 

My DD daddy is Scottish - we have a holiday to Blackpool this weekend and then she will be going with her Daddy and his partner for the week to visit all his family. Think I am the only Welsh person on here now? We did have 1 or 2 others but they are not active on here now :(

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Lol pants it's just as well your feeling better with the usefullness of your midwifes! I know it's no excuse but I think they are so under staffed its a nightmare to get good care from them! 

I get awful heartburn as well and have gaviscon in every room haha

I've been busy sorting out garden since we've had amazing weather here today but I overdone it as back is killing me now! Baby going mad kicking me right now as its my first seat all day he's telling me of hehe

Hope u all had great weekend

Oh and lolpants I hope your dd chicken pox is not driving her mad anymore ?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I hope you all had a wonderful weekend, been silently stalking :)


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Wannabe - they are sweet. I am wishing the speedy growth and lots of health!

Busy weekend here... cleaning, chasing after J, making her quilt... but nothing exciting going on.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies! Spent the whole weekend finishing up the nursery! :cloud9:

Wanted to share the finished product :thumbup:

Here's a link to the pictures in my journal :kiss:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...g-our-first-baby-isabela-38.html#post27567269


----------



## readynwilling

looks awesome Borr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## readynwilling

I have been having killer leg cramps :( had one in each leg yesterday so bad that I have been hobbling around everywhere today - even tho I haven't had any more cramps :( my calves are sooo sore!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Borr looks great!! :) 

My calve is so sore too cause of a cramp I had like 2 days ago!!! They hurt!

I've had some mild period like pain today..anyone get it sometimes?


----------



## JenzyKY

Borr, lovely nursery! I'm jealous you have it all done! I just now have the furniture set up!


----------



## Barhanita

Lol, happy you are better.

Borr, great! You are so good and on time. We just have a big pile in the corner of things, and I have no idea when I am organizing them.

Jolley, I have been having cramps a lot too. 

Yesterday I started having really bad allergies, my left eye is runny and my nose. I take benadryl, but it makes me so sleepy and I feel like it makes the baby move less, which freaks me out.


----------



## Angelmarie

Borr- the nursery is gorgeous! Love it :cloud9:

I've been getting some leg cramp too. Only in bed so far. 

I've been getting period type aching in my tummy and back I wouldn't call it very painful... You know that dull, heavy ache you get?! Well, that :dohh:

We have our 4d scan today. Hoping I get some good pictures to share with you later!!! :happydance: I'm a bit nervous. For some reason I'm thinking they're going to tell me it's a boy and I have to start over with everything I've bought!!! :dohh: think girly thoughts for me!!! :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

Angelmarie said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one with acid (though sorry you ladies are suffering too!:flower:)
> I don't remember it as a symptom in either of my previous pregnancies.
> 
> I'm not tooooo far from you guys in Scotland... Well a short train ride. I'm in Newcastle. :hi:

I must have eaten 3 rennees during the night :growlmad:


----------



## Sooz

I can stave off the leg cramps by bringing my foot up so my toes are pointing toward my knee, it relieves it instantly but your gut instinct is always to point them away from your so your foot is straight, which just makes it worse.

Last night I only had heartburn if I laid on my right, which if course was the only side my legs and back were comfy on. Restless legs are starting to set in too.

Good luck with your scan today. Mine is Friday, on my daughter's birthday, and I am praying baby cooperates for us!


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Borr looks great!! :)
> 
> My calve is so sore too cause of a cramp I had like 2 days ago!!! They hurt!
> 
> I've had some mild period like pain today..anyone get it sometimes?

my leg cramps are further up in my hips and top of my legs my left leg is very sore! yea getting period type pain here as well 



Angelmarie said:


> Borr- the nursery is gorgeous! Love it :cloud9:
> 
> I've been getting some leg cramp too. Only in bed so far.
> 
> I've been getting period type aching in my tummy and back I wouldn't call it very painful... You know that dull, heavy ache you get?! Well, that :dohh:
> 
> We have our 4d scan today. Hoping I get some good pictures to share with you later!!! :happydance: I'm a bit nervous. For some reason I'm thinking they're going to tell me it's a boy and I have to start over with everything I've bought!!! :dohh: think girly thoughts for me!!! :haha:

Good luck at the scan today!! :flower:

Borr love the Nursery it is so pretty I am doing a little baby corner in my room so no nursery as such LOL or I might do it in my two youngest room it is big enough, I knitted little shoes for the baby very happy with how they turned out I will share a picture later!! I made a nursing pillow as well but Paul loves it and has robbed it for him self so cute! I wanted to make a second one any way! as I think I did not make it firm enough the first time 

It is rainig heavy today and I have to go out!! :dohh: going to get so wet none of my coats fit any more :haha:


----------



## Angelmarie

Dragonfly said:


> I must have eaten 3 rennees during the night :growlmad:

Oh goodness! I hear you! Mine is at its worst when i lie down at night. Hope you're feeling better today!



Sooz said:


> I can stave off the leg cramps by bringing my foot up so my toes are pointing toward my knee, it relieves it instantly but your gut instinct is always to point them away from your so your foot is straight, which just makes it worse.
> 
> Last night I only had heartburn if I laid on my right, which if course was the only side my legs and back were comfy on. Restless legs are starting to set in too.
> 
> Good luck with your scan today. Mine is Friday, on my daughter's birthday, and I am praying baby cooperates for us!

I find that I can't relieve the leg cramps much as I have hypermobility so no matter which way I bend to relieve it I tend to bend too far and cramp sets in in another place! Haha :dohh:

Good luck for your scan on Friday! so nice you're having it on Paige's birthday too. Will she be going along? 



CelticNiamh said:


> Good luck at the scan today!! :flower:
> 
> Borr love the Nursery it is so pretty I am doing a little baby corner in my room so no nursery as such LOL or I might do it in my two youngest room it is big enough, I knitted little shoes for the baby very happy with how they turned out I will share a picture later!! I made a nursing pillow as well but Paul loves it and has robbed it for him self so cute! I wanted to make a second one any way! as I think I did not make it firm enough the first time
> 
> It is rainig heavy today and I have to go out!! :dohh: going to get so wet none of my coats fit any more :haha:

On I love those little knitted shoes! They're so cute! you're so clever with your knitting! 

Most of my clothes are getting pretty tight now. I am going to have to give in and buy some maternity stuff I think. I'm pretty proud I have got this far in my normal clothes though! Although my bump is pretty big I think it's pretty high so I've been ok in my usual stuff. I will have to take another bump picture. It's been a while!


----------



## Scottish

Borr your nursery is stunning! Gorgeous :)

Angel good luck at scan and sending you Girly vibes lol I also get paranoid that baby will be a girl and not a boy so much I've nearly booked a gender scan but trying to not be silly (I hope) can't wait to see pics :)

Celtic I have started teaching myself how to knit by watching YouTube! Doing not bad do far but I am just knitting to practice and not made anything yet! Post pics if your creations hehe it's raining heavy here as well and my only jacket that fits is no way near water proof l


----------



## Dragonfly

I considered getting up and throwing up just to empty my stomach as it was so bad. And peeing all night.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> I considered getting up and throwing up just to empty my stomach as it was so bad. And peeing all night.

You might want to try doing some pelvic floor exercises if your not all ready :flower: and retraining your bladder a little, it giving you the I am full signial when it prob only a little bit of wee! I had to do all of this last time as it was awful I used to be up 5 to 6 time in a night to wee now once if even that!! 

what I did was when I got the signal to pee, I would count to 10 and the urge would pass then I would go when I wanted to!! I know it is harder esp when baby is pressing on your bladder but I think it will help a little!! or else it going to get worse for you before this baby gets here!! if you try it during the day and get your bladder to wait on till it is actually nearly full before giving you that urge to pee it might help with waking through the night. 

any way hope that helps!!! :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Borr your nursery is stunning! Gorgeous :)
> 
> Angel good luck at scan and sending you Girly vibes lol I also get paranoid that baby will be a girl and not a boy so much I've nearly booked a gender scan but trying to not be silly (I hope) can't wait to see pics :)
> 
> Celtic I have started teaching myself how to knit by watching YouTube! Doing not bad do far but I am just knitting to practice and not made anything yet! Post pics if your creations hehe it's raining heavy here as well and my only jacket that fits is no way near water proof l

I am the same, even said to DH man hope they did not get it worng and baby is a boy :haha: 
Keep at it, knitting is so much fun and relaxing I find :flower: youtube is great as well 

Here some pictures,
 



Attached Files:







20130527_003434.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3









20130527_003447.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lolpants

I suffered hip cramps for the 1st time last night :( Still aching now

Your nursery is beautiful Borr!! I really like the idea of the mobile over the bouncer!

Angel I feel you! With Phoebe I had scan at 20 weeks where they said girl, went girl crazy and then people started saying could be wrong could be boy etc to the point I was having nightmares!!! I had to have a growth scan at 37 weeks and they confirmed defo a girl! phew!

They are gorgeous Celtic!! :D

Hope everyone elses leg cramps and ache and pains ease off asap :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

not a bit of wee its full bladders all the time.


----------



## Scottish

Aww Celtic the booties are fantastic! So gorgeous! I am gonna try and make something soon once my confidence builds up! I will post a pic when/if I manage it lol. 

Dragonfly I had to make myself sick on Saturday as I was so uncomfortable and had to much milkshake I know it's not something I should be doing but I was so ill from heartburn I felt better after instantly!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Aww Celtic the booties are fantastic! So gorgeous! I am gonna try and make something soon once my confidence builds up! I will post a pic when/if I manage it lol.
> 
> Dragonfly I had to make myself sick on Saturday as I was so uncomfortable and had to much milkshake I know it's not something I should be doing but I was so ill from heartburn I felt better after instantly!

I can upload some patterns for you if you like!! you could make the ones I made for a girl or a boy change the colours and add bows for a gril :) they were very quick & easy to make and all in gater stitch may be I will try a video either LOL that way it would be easier again :) I am trying a pair of booties now :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

A throw up does work. I had it worse than this in last pregnancies. But as I go in its getting worse now and almost incurable at times. Sometimes I spend ages clearing it only to throw up orange rennies and acid in the morning. eww. I cant wait to the end of pregnancy . least its flying already.


----------



## pola17

The horror. 

I'm at the lab for my glucose check. Found out the glucose check they do at the clinic I go in, make the 2 hour check straight away :dohh:

They're taking blood off 4 times:
7:35 - 8:05 - 8:35 - 9:35

They made me drink a whole bottle of glucose. I almost threw up. They don't allow me to drink water. I feel like sht :cry:

If I don't pass this test, they'll take blood for more hours. I'm exhausted and not happy. Asked DH to buy lunch. I won't cook today. I feel my brain is fried and my eyes hurt. 

Tomorrow I'll have the results ready at 4pm :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> The horror.
> 
> I'm at the lab for my glucose check. Found out the glucose check they do at the clinic I go in, make the 2 hour check straight away :dohh:
> 
> They're taking blood off 4 times:
> 7:35 - 8:05 - 8:35 - 9:35
> 
> They made me drink a whole bottle of glucose. I almost threw up. They don't allow me to drink water. I feel like sht :cry:
> 
> If I don't pass this test, they'll take blood for more hours. I'm exhausted and not happy. Asked DH to buy lunch. I won't cook today. I feel my brain is fried and my eyes hurt.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll have the results ready at 4pm :dohh:

Oh Pola, that sounds awful!!! you poor thing!! I feel your pain! you will be like a pin cushion by the end of it!!! I was never allowed to drink water either torture!! 
FX for a good result :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Niamh! :hugs:
What surprises me is that I don't feel bad for not eating. I'm just still very sleepy! :dohh:
Somehow, all that yucky glucose I drank made me lose my appetite. I'd love some water, tho! :dohh:

Pinch number 3: done!

In 45 minutes I have my last one and I'm FREEEE!!!!!

Another horror: at lab's tv they're showing Jurassic park's sequel :dohh:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Sounds like having leg cramps and period type pain around this time is normal since so many of us have it...hopefully we all feel better soon! :)

Celtic those booties are way cute!! Love them! :thumbup:

Good luck to those with scans coming up! Mine is Wednesday, can't wait.

Pola that sounds horrible :( one more and your done! My glucose test is Wednesday and I'm not really looking forward to it. Haha at least you get to watch Jurassic Park while you wait:haha:

Hope everyone has a great day! :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Thanks, Niamh! :hugs:
> What surprises me is that I don't feel bad for not eating. I'm just still very sleepy! :dohh:
> Somehow, all that yucky glucose I drank made me lose my appetite. I'd love some water, tho! :dohh:
> 
> Pinch number 3: done!
> 
> In 45 minutes I have my last one and I'm FREEEE!!!!!
> 
> Another horror: at lab's tv they're showing Jurassic park's sequel :dohh:

OH they have TV LOL cover your eyes at the scary bits!! if your not finished yet that is!!! :flower:



JolleyGirl86 said:


> Sounds like having leg cramps and period type pain around this time is normal since so many of us have it...hopefully we all feel better soon! :)
> 
> Celtic those booties are way cute!! Love them! :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck to those with scans coming up! Mine is Wednesday, can't wait.
> 
> Pola that sounds horrible :( one more and your done! My glucose test is Wednesday and I'm not really looking forward to it. Haha at least you get to watch Jurassic Park while you wait:haha:
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day! :flower:

Thank you!! I am so happy with them!! now I have a bit of free time I am sitting down to do more :happydance:

I wish I could get another scan, my last one I could not see the screen and my OB checked size only :wacko:


----------



## Sooz

We are taking Paige yes, it's a birthday treat for all of us. Mil is coming too, she cries at everything and it's so embarrassing. :dohh:

She'll also be under strict instructions that if she sees anything that might give the gender away she keeps it to herself, including not telling us!


----------



## pola17

I'm done with the test!!! 
I'm home. I found MIL cooking. Normally we cook together (for helping and learning reasons :haha: ) but she insisted I should sleep, so I gotta listen to her! :winkwink:

I feel bad because she had food poisoning on Saturday and yesterday we took her to the ER... However, in her own words. She says she feels fantastic. 

So I'm taking the afternoon off! I promise I'll do the dishes! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> I'm done with the test!!!
> I'm home. I found MIL cooking. Normally we cook together (for helping and learning reasons :haha: ) but she insisted I should sleep, so I gotta listen to her! :winkwink:
> 
> I feel bad because she had food poisoning on Saturday and yesterday we took her to the ER... However, in her own words. She says she feels fantastic.
> 
> So I'm taking the afternoon off! I promise I'll do the dishes! :haha:

Agh what a great MIL :happydance: go rest


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola that's sweet of her :) enjoy the food and the rest!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh no Pola I hope time goes by fast and you get good results :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Sooz - that will be a lovely day for you all :thumbup:

Pola - sounds like you have had an awful ordeal. Enjoy your food and relaxing!!!

Im back from my scan. I cant say I was overly impressed. As usual I had to go for a walk, have some chocolate and water and dance up and down the corridor as she was in an awkward position! 

We got 21 pictures. I like only 3 of them :dohh: And there isnt much 'live footage'. I was under the impression that she would just record for a while but the only video we got was inbetween her pausing to save an image. :shrug: Hey ho. It was really lovely to see her and she looks lots like Caelan!!! Heres a photo:

(the dark shadow near her mouth is cord)
 



Attached Files:







amelie 3d.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Angel she is darling!:cloud9:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angel she is adorable :flower: and still all girl


----------



## Scottish

Aww angel shes gorgeous such a fab picture to treasure! 

Pola your mil sounds fab! Enjoy your rest :)

Celtic I gave decided to try to knit booties to lol I bought let's knit magazine which has a booty making kit free with it this week so shall see how it goes :)


----------



## lolpants

Yey Amelie is still Amelie! :happydance:

Pola at least yours has a tv - ours only runs adverts :( Glad its all over and done with for you, hope you pass! :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish yay!! post a picture when your done :thumbup:


----------



## Scottish

Arrggh Celtic it's driving me mad lol. It's crochet and I've never done that before so just started but made a mistake and threw it all down having a break lol

I have decided to go into YouTube to follow how to crochet steps before I go back to it haha 

I am determined though and it will get done so watch this space they may not be perfect booties but they will go On his feet one way or another :) 

Anyway apart from that drama I've had a lazy day and I've not been feeling the best. My bump is heavy and sore and my back is so sore so just been taking it easy! Hope u all well tonight xx


----------



## Angelmarie

lolpants said:


> Yey Amelie is still Amelie! :happydance:
> 
> Pola at least yours has a tv - ours only runs adverts :( Glad its all over and done with for you, hope you pass! :thumbup:
> 
> Lol xx

Weeeeeellll... I am assuming. The sonographer said 'I'll look at gender in a minute' and then at the end I realised she hadnt said anything so I asked her and she said 'yes, its a girl'. However she only scanned the right side of my tummy (where her head is all the time) so I fail to see how she managed to check. Hey ho. Im sticking with girl. :winkwink:

Thanks for your comments girls. 

Celtic and Scottish - send me some of your knitting motivation. I want to try but never seem to get round to it. And Celtic - I dont know how you even have time with your kids to look after! Supermum! And now youre doing feeding pillows too. You put me to shame! :dohh: 

I make wall art and 'specialise' in name canvasses with fabric. I even made it a business but Im shockingly lax with it all. I sold quite a few pieces but then let it fall by the way side. Daniel keeps telling me off for it too. Here are a couple I made recently.
 



Attached Files:







298030_200154530045453_1472705_n.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3









photo(5).jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## twinkletots

Aww Scottish I was going to buy that after your post and give the booties a bash. I am a total beginner tho so would need to do a magazine/you tube combo!

Cute cute pic angel, what an absolute wee dolly she looks.

I am in agony today, totally overdid it at work and heading for a bath shortly to ease my aching body.

Also a doctor at work said to me today "you look fit to pop". I am like yes I know, I feel it too but could live without people pointing it out to me cos feel huge enough! End of rant.


----------



## twinkletots

Love the wall art too angel. I must tap in to my inner creativity!


----------



## setarei

I had a neighbour tell me that I finally look pregnant. Not sure what was missing before since my bump is pretty big (already measuring full term by fundal height). :shrug:

@celtic, those booties are so cute! 

@pola, I know how it feels to be a pincushion, I hope you get plenty of rest and some tasty food made by your MIL.

@angel, that's cute wallart. I made some for these kiddos but had to make all 4 potential names since we don't know the sexes yet which was a lot of extra work but glad that it's done. I wasn't happy with my 3d scan either but at least you got a decent face shot. She's very cute.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

angel and celtic those are beautiful crafts! I sometimes get inspired too and I made the mobile in Isabela's nursery :) 

I was told on thursday at a dinner party by one friend that I am looking HUGE and then by another friend that I am looking TINY!! LOL I take it I look normal then????


----------



## JenzyKY

I just went through and friended everyone on Facebook (Jenny).


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Pola that's sweet of her :) enjoy the food and the rest!

yes, she´s really sweet, but I feel guilty for not helping! :haha:



borr.dg.baby said:


> Oh no Pola I hope time goes by fast and you get good results :hugs:

Thanks, Lily! Tomorrow I´ll gossip the results!



Angelmarie said:


> Sooz - that will be a lovely day for you all :thumbup:
> 
> Pola - sounds like you have had an awful ordeal. Enjoy your food and relaxing!!!
> 
> Im back from my scan. I cant say I was overly impressed. As usual I had to go for a walk, have some chocolate and water and dance up and down the corridor as she was in an awkward position!
> 
> We got 21 pictures. I like only 3 of them :dohh: And there isnt much 'live footage'. I was under the impression that she would just record for a while but the only video we got was inbetween her pausing to save an image. :shrug: Hey ho. It was really lovely to see her and she looks lots like Caelan!!! Heres a photo:
> 
> (the dark shadow near her mouth is cord)

Thanks, Sooz! BTW Your girl looks like a princess!!! :cloud9:



Scottish said:


> Aww angel shes gorgeous such a fab picture to treasure!
> 
> Pola your mil sounds fab! Enjoy your rest :)
> 
> Celtic I gave decided to try to knit booties to lol I bought let's knit magazine which has a booty making kit free with it this week so shall see how it goes :)

Thank you! :flower:



lolpants said:


> Yey Amelie is still Amelie! :happydance:
> 
> Pola at least yours has a tv - ours only runs adverts :( Glad its all over and done with for you, hope you pass! :thumbup:
> 
> Lol xx

Yeah, this specific clinic has TV.. others nothing! LOL! old magazines! and thank you! Let´s see what I get!!



twinkletots said:


> Aww Scottish I was going to buy that after your post and give the booties a bash. I am a total beginner tho so would need to do a magazine/you tube combo!
> 
> Cute cute pic angel, what an absolute wee dolly she looks.
> 
> I am in agony today, totally overdid it at work and heading for a bath shortly to ease my aching body.
> 
> Also a doctor at work said to me today "you look fit to pop". I am like yes I know, I feel it too but could live without people pointing it out to me cos feel huge enough! End of rant.

ohhh sorry your body aches! Hopefully that bath will do it! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

setarei said:


> I had a neighbour tell me that I finally look pregnant. Not sure what was missing before since my bump is pretty big (already measuring full term by fundal height). :shrug:
> 
> @celtic, those booties are so cute!
> 
> @pola, I know how it feels to be a pincushion, I hope you get plenty of rest and some tasty food made by your MIL.
> 
> @angel, that's cute wallart. I made some for these kiddos but had to make all 4 potential names since we don't know the sexes yet which was a lot of extra work but glad that it's done. I wasn't happy with my 3d scan either but at least you got a decent face shot. She's very cute.

Thank you!! I slept, I ate, I feel good now! :thumbup:

Lily: I think you look perfect!!!!


Angel: Those wall arts are cuuuuuute! :cloud9:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Arrggh Celtic it's driving me mad lol. It's crochet and I've never done that before so just started but made a mistake and threw it all down having a break lol
> 
> I have decided to go into YouTube to follow how to crochet steps before I go back to it haha
> 
> I am determined though and it will get done so watch this space they may not be perfect booties but they will go On his feet one way or another :)
> 
> Anyway apart from that drama I've had a lazy day and I've not been feeling the best. My bump is heavy and sore and my back is so sore so just been taking it easy! Hope u all well tonight xx

Hope your back feels better tomorrow :hugs: if you need a knitting pattern let me know I will get my DH to scan the 3 I have and email them to you if you like :thumbup:
Oh I love corchet, that is how I learned by youtube videos!! the best bootie video I followed was https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1Uvte3hel8 these are cowboy boots but I changed it a little and made these! 



Angelmarie said:


> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> Yey Amelie is still Amelie! :happydance:
> 
> Pola at least yours has a tv - ours only runs adverts :( Glad its all over and done with for you, hope you pass! :thumbup:
> 
> Lol xx
> 
> Weeeeeellll... I am assuming. The sonographer said 'I'll look at gender in a minute' and then at the end I realised she hadnt said anything so I asked her and she said 'yes, its a girl'. However she only scanned the right side of my tummy (where her head is all the time) so I fail to see how she managed to check. Hey ho. Im sticking with girl. :winkwink:
> 
> Thanks for your comments girls.
> 
> Celtic and Scottish - send me some of your knitting motivation. I want to try but never seem to get round to it. And Celtic - I dont know how you even have time with your kids to look after! Supermum! And now youre doing feeding pillows too. You put me to shame! :dohh:
> 
> I make wall art and 'specialise' in name canvasses with fabric. I even made it a business but Im shockingly lax with it all. I sold quite a few pieces but then let it fall by the way side. Daniel keeps telling me off for it too. Here are a couple I made recently.Click to expand...

They are sooo cute I love them, would love to be able to do that!! I was doing the same I have a facebook page were I sold stuff, but done the same lately and let it slide :haha: I will get back to it!! but say it will be when the baby is a good bit older you should keep doing them :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Image-4.jpg
File size: 56.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JenzyKY

Here's the start to my nursery. The pinwheels are for the mobile I am making.
 



Attached Files:







Nursery 1.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5









Nursery2.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 5









pinwheels.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I love it Jenzy, I love the navy blue :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Thanks, Borr! My parents were so nice to come and paint the nursery for me while we were gone.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Wow how great! :) I can't wait to see the finished mobile too :)


----------



## pola17

got my results today!!

I think I passed!
on the first sample (with empty stomach) I got 80!
on second one (half an hour later) I got 117
on the third (another half an hour later) I got 97
And on the fourth (an hour later after the third) got 88

so, what do you think?

Shall I dance? :happydance:


----------



## JenzyKY

I can't imagine those being a fail!


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Jenzy!!

BTW, I don´t have you on FB, because I haven´t put my link here, but it´d be nice to have you!! :)

That´s me!!! https://www.facebook.com/paola.mitegonzalez?ref=tn_tnmn

If I don´t have some of you, and you´d like to add me, I´d be happy to have you around the social networks! :winkwink:


----------



## lolpants

Wow you are all so crafty!! I am rubbish at arts and crafts, enjoy it but it never turns out as it should!! :(

Pola I dunno how the figures work, but at a guess them going down, almost to original level is good?

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Thanks for video Celtic I will check it out once I master the basic steps of crochet. I am currently following steps on you tube which is really helpful for beginners! Thanks for offering patterns once I begin I would be grateful for them hehe! The boots you did are gorgeous! 

Jenzy your nursery is looking fab I love the colours! 

Pola I will add you on fb I am katrina milne! I have probably forgotten some people to add who have given links. 

Lolpants I have never really been crafty but at the moment I feel like learning a new talent/craft so taking up knitting and crochet but I a beginner so it's going slow lol. You tube is fab for starting out :)


----------



## pola17

I guess???!! :shrug: lol!

I texted on whatsapp my OB/GYN the results, and he said the results were excelent and congratulated me.

I asked him if I could celebrate this with cake, and he said I should go for it! :haha:

But naaaaah... I should take it easy with sugar! My grandma has diabetes type 2, and so FIL, so I might have in the future, or baby, so it´s better to have a treat every now and then! :thumbup:


And.... I shall now dance:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Scottish

Celtic I've added you on fb to! I noticed you on someone else's page from here hehe


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Scottish!!

I´m accepting you now! :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Haha Pola I was going to tell you to celebrate with some chocolate :)


----------



## pola17

I can pour chocolate on broccoli! :haha:

MIL is making a cake with honey! om nom nom! I know Armenia is no middle east, but is asia, but the flavour of their food and desserts are soooo middle east, and I loooove their desserts... om nom nom


----------



## Angelmarie

1000 pages!!! :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

A weird question but I am confused. 

I realized that I don't have white onesies for some sizes, I was doing some shopping online and found that the colored pattern ones are cheaper, do the onesies have to be white??? Can I just buy the colored ones? and also, how many onesies of each size do I need? 

I have been aiming to get 10-15 short sleeved and around 5 of the long sleeved ones... I also aim for at least 4 pairs of pants and about 6 sleep and plays.... 

The weather here goes from 12 degrees to 22 degrees all year round, so spring like weather. I live in the valley where it's almost never cold, I would say average temps of 18 degrees. 

I am so confused I don't know what I need!!


----------



## readynwilling

why would they have to be white borr?? I don't think J owned a single white onesie LOL - everything was bought as sets and had embroidery, prints, patterns on them :)


----------



## pola17

Lily,

I don't think they HAVE to be white! I don't think that's important! :)

And woohoo for reaching 1000 pages!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I don't know why I thought they need to be white?? Weird thing... well, I got good use of the carter's sale to buy everything that we were missing until 9 months.... wanna see what I got?? 

https://www.carters.com/carters/5-P...Print&cgid=carters-baby-girl-baby-sale&start=

https://www.carters.com/carters/Lon...nPack&cgid=carters-baby-girl-baby-sale&start=

https://www.carters.com/carters/Lon...nPack&cgid=carters-baby-girl-baby-sale&start=

https://www.carters.com/carters/Ess...dPink&cgid=carters-baby-girl-baby-sale&start=

https://www.carters.com/carters/Ess...Brown&cgid=carters-baby-girl-baby-sale&start=

https://www.carters.com/carters/Snu...Print&cgid=carters-baby-girl-baby-sale&start=

(Not all of it in the same size by the way lol)


----------



## pola17

Awwww. I love girls' clothes! :cloud9:


----------



## Barhanita

Wow, Borr you are so prepared. I have plenty of clothes that others gave me, I just need to organize and wash everything.

I am dealing with soo much anxiety today for some reason, cannot do anything.


----------



## setarei

Where can you prick yourself to test your glucose other than your fingertips?? I have circulation issues so I have to make 2-3 stabs each time to find a finger with blood and my fingertips are all bruised after only a few days (I use fresh lancets and have upped the stab number on the stabber already).


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Jenzy the nursery is looking way cute! 

Pola congrats on passing :)


----------



## pola17

Bar: :hugs: I suffer from anxiety too! So I understand what you're going through :hugs:

Seratei: I have no idea. Can dr google give some tips? :/

Thanks, Jolley!!!


----------



## JenzyKY

I can't think of any other spot allowed in adults, Seterai but what about running your hands under warm water to get your hands as warm as possible before?

:hugs: Bar. I'm easy to get anxious as well. 

Today, I feel very self conscious.


----------



## pola17

How come, Jenzy? :flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

Just noticing the beginning of varicose veins and I feel massive today. :(


----------



## pola17

From the pics I saw (that you just posted on FB) I think you look fantastic!!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Aww, Pola, you are too sweet! I'm sure it is just my crazy hormones!


----------



## setarei

JenzyKY said:


> I can't think of any other spot allowed in adults, Seterai but what about running your hands under warm water to get your hands as warm as possible before?

Long story short but I'm not supposed to warm or cool my hands too quickly so it would get pretty annoying to be standing there for 5 minutes every time I want to test.


----------



## Barhanita

Setarei, I am sorry.. I know nothing, but what about a side of your toe.

Pola and Jenzy, it is very comforting to hear that I am not the only one with anxiety. And Jenzy, your facebook pictures do look awesome!


----------



## bella21

hi ladies! wow i just had to read through almost 10 pages cause i havnt been on all day!

jenzy i must say i was really confused with your friend request because when i got the text for it on my phone it said we had a mutual friend of a girl that i actually know in person and used to work with! I'm wondering if you know her too or if maybe she's on here? check it out when you have a chance! then i realized the other mutuals from this thread but so weird if we know somebody outside of BnB too!

Pola im glad you passed so happy for you!!!

angel what a beautiful pic of your little girl :cloud9:

borr i don't have any white onesies! actually i don't even have nearly the amount of clothes i need but I'm just waiting for my baby shower to go out and buy more..but i also have no idea how much I'm going to need! just gonna wing it haha!

i know i missed a bunch I'm sorry but i can't remember everything i just read through haha!

i had a massive cleaning spree today....shampooed the carpets....cleaned every room from top to bottom...rearranged our bedroom....I even vacuumed behind the couches :blush: i could've kept going but i felt bad because it was mine and OHs only day off together in over 3 months so i forced myself to stop cleaning lol


----------



## JenzyKY

setarei said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> I can't think of any other spot allowed in adults, Seterai but what about running your hands under warm water to get your hands as warm as possible before?
> 
> Long story short but I'm not supposed to warm or cool my hands too quickly so it would get pretty annoying to be standing there for 5 minutes every time I want to test.Click to expand...

Hmm...we have little heel warmers at work which would be awesome for you. Then you'd pretty slowly just heat up your finger but not be so inconvenienced. The more cold your hands, the worse the circulation will be. I am a horrible stick at the lab since it is so cold there but when I was at triage it was awesome since I was given blankets. Our new monitors at work take barely a drop of blood. Maybe they'd let you try a different machine?


----------



## JenzyKY

Bella, that is a family member of mine. My Mom is from PA near Gettysburg.


----------



## bella21

oh wow thats so cool!!!! I used to work with her and her sister a couple years ago! what a small world!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I have also been having anxiety the past week:dohh:and I haven't been sleeping good


----------



## Barhanita

Jolley, I am sorry about your sleep! I fall asleep fine, but then wake up too many times to go to the bathroom. And cannot ever sleep in, always wake up early. Yesterday was the only day when I slept a lot, but I did take benadryl. I really hope that our anxiety it going to go away soon and will never come back.


----------



## bella21

I've also been getting some anxiety but I've had bad anxiety since before pregnancy so I was prepared for it to get worse. sorry you ladies are getting it...really no fun at all!!


sleepings been horrible for me too. i can sleep late because i don't want to get up and out of bed but i still wake up at least 4 times to pee...and multiple other times tossing...turning and just laying there. I find myself poking Chase too when I can't sleep because I want him to move around lol. 

and mmmm i just cooked up some scrambled eggs with toast and a cup of decaf coffee....oh and its almost 1am :haha: but it was sooo good!


----------



## Barhanita

You cannot even imagine, everyone, how much it helps to know that I am not the only one with anxiety. Because all day today I thought that I am failing at being pregnant if I cannot stay calm. Sending hugs to everyone who is anxious.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I am sick of waking up at night to go pee!:wacko:

Bella sounds tasty! I love scrambled eggs and toast!


----------



## Barhanita

I know, Jolley! I almost want to wear a diaper.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> Wow, Borr you are so prepared. I have plenty of clothes that others gave me, I just need to organize and wash everything.
> 
> I am dealing with soo much anxiety today for some reason, cannot do anything.

I felt that way yesterday as well, I am not sure if it is fear from going low, I knew it would happen as I had to go to a meeting for my little girl starting school soon, but I was so worried and then I got soo upset, lucky DH was on his way home for lunch and met me!! but I was very :cry: my anxiety levels were high and I felt so down but, I guess I was lucky DH is my cure he made me feel better and I was ok the rest of the day, but it is such an awful feeling :hugs: I hope your ok, and that you can get a big hug from your DH and a good chat :hugs:



setarei said:


> Where can you prick yourself to test your glucose other than your fingertips?? I have circulation issues so I have to make 2-3 stabs each time to find a finger with blood and my fingertips are all bruised after only a few days (I use fresh lancets and have upped the stab number on the stabber already).

Has to fingers I am afraid :hugs: do not use tips, loads of nerves there so very painful and skin is thicker so harder to get any blood out, use the sides of your fingers and do each side of the finger much better and make sure you are hydrated it is harder to do if your not!! but I am sure you are any way :flower: hope that helps a little :hugs:

Scottish I added you on facebook I should be easy enough to spot with my name Niamh :haha: I will get them scanned and ready:flower:

Borr those little onsies are super cute love them :happydance: so need to get some more little clothes for baby and baby cradle ready! :happydance:

Pola so happy you have no GD :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lolpants

Borr I think white is there for unisex and also if you don't want the onesie showing through their outfit? I personally think babies look gorgeous in all white :) 

I suffer with anxiety regarding money so bad :(

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Borr strange that white is more expensive, it is cheaper here!! PS I love that website, think I have picked out loads I want!!!! but will have to wait till I get my newbank card first!! oh and for payday!!! 

lolpants :hugs: think our hormones make it worse at times


----------



## mac1979

Wow ladies, over 10,000 comments on this thread. I think I have caught up on most things since I was on here last. Good reading material at 4 am when Xavier decided it was time to play and not let me sleep. Right now I am on a train from Washington DC to Philadelphia to continue out last prebaby trip. We head back to DC on Wednesday and back to Nebraska on Thursday. So I may not be on much until then. Have a great week ladies!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> Wow ladies, over 10,000 comments on this thread. I think I have caught up on most things since I was on here last. Good reading material at 4 am when Xavier decided it was time to play and not let me sleep. Right now I am on a train from Washington DC to Philadelphia to continue out last prebaby trip. We head back to DC on Wednesday and back to Nebraska on Thursday. So I may not be on much until then. Have a great week ladies!!!

Have a great trip Mac :flower:


----------



## setarei

Thanks everyone for the tips regarding the fingerpricks. I'm already doing the sides of my fingers but only 2 of my fingers are bleeders and the rest are hit and miss so I usually try 2-3 other fingers before giving up and going to the good ones which means that they're all bruised. I'm gonna ask the doc because my fingers are getting so bruised that it's hard to get anything done.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow, I've been away for a few days so lots to catch up on later today, I will spend some time later this afternoon reading up on everything :coffee:

Things here are good, I think I mentioned that we moved most things out of the future nursery during our long weekend here. This past weekend we were away but managed to move the rest out yesterday. DH is going to start filling some small holes (from pictures and shelves) later tonight and throughout the rest of the week and then starts painting on Friday!!! I am so excited to see everything come together. 

Oh and Isla was illustrating her kicking ability this weekend, lots of friends and family got to feel her move for the first time!

Hope everyone here is well. Apologies that I have not had a chance to add people onto Facebook yet, will try and get around to that this weekend.


----------



## pola17

Giiiiirls!!!

I feel horrible for ranting but I'm just soooooooo hormonal! I'm being a bitch right now!

See, MIL's little details are getting me! Arrrgghhhhh I'm a monster! But I can't help myself to deep inside (without showing it telling anyone) it bothers me things like:

- all glasses disappeared. Turns out, she has them all in her room. Dirty. 
- I found out that when she washes the dishes, she doesn't use any soap! Just water! (That's why dry dishes were all greasy!)
- she spent in 1 week what I use in 1 month of oil (sunflower oil). Checked the food she prepared and it drips oil!
- we bought bread worth of a week, and she finished in breakfast. (Less than 1 day)
- she puts in the fridge the fry pans with food after explaining her we have containers

I feel like the most horrible and annoying human being. She's like the sweetest woman I've ever known and she came to help. 
Haven't told DH, nor I've shown this annoys me. But I needed to vent about it here! :brat:


----------



## setarei

aww pola, it's always hard having someone in your house who does things differently because it screws up your routine. I would personally talk to DH about it instead of holding it in. He can then decide if it's worth broaching the subject with her or at least let you vent from time to time (although venting here is always welcome too).


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Oh Pola, that sounds awful, those things would annoy me too though I'm sure your MIL isn't purposely trying to be a bother. Unfortunately, the last thing you need to be doing right now is cleaning up after someone else. 

I would mention these things to your DH, especially the un-hygenic things like the "dishwashing" and leaving dirty glasses lying around. I might also offer to wash the dishes myself so you don't have to worry about using something that she has only rinsed :sick: I can understand not wanting to broach these topics directly with MIL and he might be able to explain to her (in a nice way) that you do things a bit differently in your house than perhaps what she is used to. 

I hope things get better soon and you are able to enjoy the rest of her visit :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Pola! i'd be going mad! LOL


----------



## pola17

You're right, seratei! But I feel awful because its just little details! She's a fantastic person!

But I'm cleaning, and I realize our tea spoons are missing (we have 12). I just found them inside of jars with food she made. :dohh:

(Breathes deeply. Lol)


----------



## pola17

Mrs. Eddie, lol I tell her everyday that I want to do the dishes. I use as an excuse she needs to relax after cooking. If I go to the bathroom, she runs and starts cleaning them. I touch the sponge, and she pads my hand! :wacko:

Lol, I'll think on how to be polite while talking with DH about this! 

And thanks for understanding, girls! :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> Thanks everyone for the tips regarding the fingerpricks. I'm already doing the sides of my fingers but only 2 of my fingers are bleeders and the rest are hit and miss so I usually try 2-3 other fingers before giving up and going to the good ones which means that they're all bruised. I'm gonna ask the doc because my fingers are getting so bruised that it's hard to get anything done.


Oh no Setarei how horrible, mind you if I remember it did take a few days to get used to finger pricking and I do remember my fingers hurting the first week :hugs: what kind of lancet are you using, may be a diffierent one would be better for you!! I have the contour next monitor but I am using an accu-check multiclix lancet try https://www.accu-chek.ca/ca/circleofcare/coupon_request.html I am sure there is a number you can ring tell them your diabetic and on insulin and see if they will send you one! may be!! 


Pola OH No rant away here we understand, so hard having some one else in your kitchen, a quite word in your DH ear should help, let him tackle it then!! may be time to twist his arm for a dishwasher :haha: well you will need one when you have the baby just an idea may be!!

Ms Eddie :flower: good to see you :flower:


----------



## setarei

CelticNiamh said:


> Oh no Setarei how horrible, mind you if I remember it did take a few days to get used to finger pricking and I do remember my fingers hurting the first week :hugs: what kind of lancet are you using, may be a diffierent one would be better for you!! I have the contour next monitor but I am using an accu-check multiclix lancet try https://www.accu-chek.ca/ca/circleofcare/coupon_request.html I am sure there is a number you can ring tell them your diabetic and on insulin and see if they will send you one! may be!!

I've had to prick myself before so I don't think it's technique, it's the lack of blood. I've got the onetouch delica and hadn't considered changing the lancet. Thanks for the suggestion. I'll ask my doc if there's a better one that might work better and contact accucheck too to see if they have anything.

I just went to the link you sent and the accucheck monitor is so much better than mine! I have about 100 strips to go through... I'll see if it's worth switching and throwing away the strips.


----------



## bella21

mac, have fun in Phili!! make sure to stop and get a pats or genos cheesesteak...and run one up to bethlehem for me :thumbup: :haha:

lolpants, most of my anxiety is stemming from money too. i have plenty saved (i think) but its not as much as i wanted and if for some reason chase comes early then i definitely don't have enough. I need to stop worrying but it'd just be so nice to have some kind of maternity pay here!

Pola, id be going insane too if i were you! especially now since I've been a clean freak lately ! id politely say something to DH and hopefully he can say something to your MIL...at least about the soap!!

Celtic i didn't see your link to fbook...ill have to stalk to other girls and look you up :)

Its such a gloomy rainy day here...luckily i cleaned the entire house yesterday because i wouldn't have had any motivation to do it today! so I'm going to sit on my butt and watch long island medium for now and TLC all day lol. does anybody watch the little couple by the way? its so good!


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Oh no Setarei how horrible, mind you if I remember it did take a few days to get used to finger pricking and I do remember my fingers hurting the first week :hugs: what kind of lancet are you using, may be a diffierent one would be better for you!! I have the contour next monitor but I am using an accu-check multiclix lancet try https://www.accu-chek.ca/ca/circleofcare/coupon_request.html I am sure there is a number you can ring tell them your diabetic and on insulin and see if they will send you one! may be!!
> 
> I've had to prick myself before so I don't think it's technique, it's the lack of blood. I've got the onetouch delica and hadn't considered changing the lancet. Thanks for the suggestion. I'll ask my doc if there's a better one that might work better and contact accucheck too to see if they have anything.
> 
> I just went to the link you sent and the accucheck monitor is so much better than mine! I have about 100 strips to go through... I'll see if it's worth switching and throwing away the strips.Click to expand...

No I doubt it is technique, but more our poor fingers adjusting to the abuse :haha:

I had an avia before they are brilliant, but if you could even get the lancet I love the one I have much better than the one I was given with my monitor :flower:



bella21 said:


> mac, have fun in Phili!! make sure to stop and get a pats or genos cheesesteak...and run one up to bethlehem for me :thumbup: :haha:
> 
> lolpants, most of my anxiety is stemming from money too. i have plenty saved (i think) but its not as much as i wanted and if for some reason chase comes early then i definitely don't have enough. I need to stop worrying but it'd just be so nice to have some kind of maternity pay here!
> 
> Pola, id be going insane too if i were you! especially now since I've been a clean freak lately ! id politely say something to DH and hopefully he can say something to your MIL...at least about the soap!!
> 
> Celtic i didn't see your link to fbook...ill have to stalk to other girls and look you up :)
> 
> Its such a gloomy rainy day here...luckily i cleaned the entire house yesterday because i wouldn't have had any motivation to do it today! so I'm going to sit on my butt and watch long island medium for now and TLC all day lol. does anybody watch the little couple by the way? its so good!

I will be easy enough to spot Niamh Ui Cheallaigh is my facebook name :thumbup:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Pola that is such a difficult situation. Knowing myself I would try and talk to her and tell her how you feel. Hopefully she wont take it the wrong way but it's just so necessary to feel good in your own home and I can only see these little things pilling up and becoming one big problem :wacko:

I have been having horrible nights with lack of sleep. I wake up for the bathroom and can't go to sleep again because for some reason my neck is completely sore. I wonder why my neck is sore? I don't even think that's pregnancy related? It's starting to become really frustrating


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Good luck Pola, hope it goes well!

Bella, I love The Little Couple! I am so happy that they are finally becoming parents this year!

Aw, thanks Celtic :hugs:

Borr, it might not be "pregnancy-related" per say but neck pain could be related to you sleeping in an odd position, maybe to better accomodate your bump? That is why I love my Snoogle Body Pillow, supports my neck and bump :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei now do not laugh, but I wonder could you use your toes!! HMM give the ol fingers a break! I mean they are sort of the same lol :haha:

Borr migh be the way you slept and a sore muscle!! I have one in my back today!!


----------



## lolpants

Pola she puts frying pans in the fridge, seriously!? Crazy!! I would say things like 'where all the gl;asses and teaspoons gone' really loud till she fesses up. Also when she's washing up next say 'can you not find the liquid, here it is.. ' Nothing worse than a messy house guest!

Have fun on your trip Mac!

Bella - my worries are if baby arrived early too. OH's folks have got our car seat now, and my folks bought highchair (suitable from birth), swing, mobile and sleeping bag today - but still have so much to get and won't have money till July! eek!

Lol xx


----------



## onebumpplease

Finances have stopped us in our tracks. Big expenses still needed could be considered non essential; breast pump and monitor. As well as lots of other wee bits and bobs; cot sheets for example...


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I bought a pregnancy pillow, actually got it as a gift but I couldn't use it because my neck hurt a lot :(


----------



## pola17

Thanks girls!!! :flower:

Bella, I'm watching TLC Chanel as well! :haha:

Seratei, sounds painful to pinch your fingers :(

Lily: have you adopted a new sleeping position? Perhaps is your room cold? Try placing hot compresses on your neck, and ask you hubby to give you a massage! :flower:

Girls,

I have a question for those of you who are moms:

Is it safe to bath a new born baby with warm water with those things to disinfect? I dunno how to describe it. MIL says babies have to be bathed that way. In my family we just use baby shampoo or water with some chamomile. :shrug:


----------



## pola17

lolpants said:


> Pola she puts frying pans in the fridge, seriously!? Crazy!! I would say things like 'where all the gl;asses and teaspoons gone' really loud till she fesses up. Also when she's washing up next say 'can you not find the liquid, here it is.. ' Nothing worse than a messy house guest!
> 
> Have fun on your trip Mac!
> 
> Bella - my worries are if baby arrived early too. OH's folks have got our car seat now, and my folks bought highchair (suitable from birth), swing, mobile and sleeping bag today - but still have so much to get and won't have money till July! eek!
> 
> Lol xx

:rofl: you reminded me of my mom! She does that when people don't clean her way (saying out loud "who waaaashed this???!!", "where are the dishes??!! Why do they disappear???!!") :rofl:

Oh man! I miss my mom! She's a cleaning freak! :cloud9:


----------



## bella21

pola i get sucked in when long island medium comes on!! lol 

i kind of have a stupid question too! i wasn't planning on breastfeeding but i changed my mind and am now going to breast and formula feed.....do i need to buy a breast pump? i have no clue what I'm doing haha


----------



## lolpants

Bella if you're gonna breastfeed you will need a pump and storage bags etc - Unless you are gonna be with baby 24/7 till they wean you have to express/make bottles.

Pola, for a newborn you need to 'top and tail' have different water for cleaning bum and rest of body, I just used a very gentle baby soap, my hands and cotton wool for 1st few weeks..
:hehe: I have a nephew who comes to stay all the time and I always talk to him like that!

Lol xx


----------



## onebumpplease

Bella, if all goes well with bf, you don't necessarily need the pump, but I'm hoping to pump to try help with supply if any probe. I also hope that after a month OH can do more feeds so if I can pump, he can feed. We'll see, but I know I want one if I produce milk for those reasons.
Pola, you are doing so well biting your tongue!


----------



## pola17

Lol: I'm also like that with my nephew! :rofl: I'm turning into my mom. But I see it as a good thing! :thumbup:

Bella: I loooove kitchen boss and cake boss... Oh! And cupcake wars, and bar rescue... And Anthony Bourdain.. I like everything on that Chanel! :)


----------



## Scottish

Aww pola I understand your frustration! I know it's hard but maybe try chatting to your oh so it doesn't build up and you blow up lol cos pregnancy is a bitch on the old hormones when frustrated 

Mac have a fab trip :)

As for bathing newborn I to would also just use a very gently baby soap with cotton balls to top and tail and my hand! 


Borr I sometimes get a sore neck from lying on one side for so long so it could be that? Although this past week I've noticed I keep waking up on my back :doh: I can't seem to stop it and when I wake I am a bit breathless to.

As for finances yes I get stressed with it all to! I have bought the biggest and most expensive stuff before I begin maternity leave so I hopefully won't have too much more to get expense wise but I do worry :(


----------



## Dragonfly

bella21 said:
 

> pola i get sucked in when long island medium comes on!! lol
> 
> i kind of have a stupid question too! i wasn't planning on breastfeeding but i changed my mind and am now going to breast and formula feed.....do i need to buy a breast pump? i have no clue what I'm doing haha

no , bnest not to pump for at least 3 months till your supply regulates and so you know formula will effect your supply also and you will end up drying up. Probably be better to pump bottles. Go with the flow thats what I did.


----------



## pola17

lol Scottish! after reading what you said about my situation, I read the word "finances"
:rofl: Oh yes, it worries me!!! 
I didn´t know this topic could affect much of us! :dohh: I´m getting worried lately.. maybe that´s the reason I´m not sleeping well! *bites nails*


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Thanks girls!!! :flower:
> 
> Bella, I'm watching TLC Chanel as well! :haha:
> 
> Seratei, sounds painful to pinch your fingers :(
> 
> Lily: have you adopted a new sleeping position? Perhaps is your room cold? Try placing hot compresses on your neck, and ask you hubby to give you a massage! :flower:
> 
> Girls,
> 
> I have a question for those of you who are moms:
> 
> Is it safe to bath a new born baby with warm water with those things to disinfect? I dunno how to describe it. MIL says babies have to be bathed that way. In my family we just use baby shampoo or water with some chamomile. :shrug:


I stick with the way you do it in your family :) that sounds right to me and I agree with every one else :thumbup: I would not be putting any disinfect stuff in the water baby skin's are very delicate :flower:

I wonder is your MIL thinking of the cord care or something :shrug:


----------



## lolpants

FAO UK Mummies .. Aldi's are doing a baby event starting Thursday.. some bargains! :)

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/thursday-specialbuys-30th-may/

:thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

What do you mean with cord care, Celtic? :(

I asked DH to tell her many times before she comes here, that if I don't agree with something she wants, I won't do it. 
It is supposed she's going to help with the house so I can work "full time" With the baby. I hope there won't be fights :dohh:
My mom is nooooo piece of cake, but I know how to handle her :wacko:


----------



## JenzyKY

Pola, as long as you use a soft wash cloth and do the booty last there is no way to mess up a bath. Use whatever baby soap you like if you want. If the tiny preemies can handle the in my opinion harsh Johnson's and Johnson's then a way less delicate term baby should do ok. 

By cord care, here in my hospital we do nothing. Just don't put the diaper over it. You can only do a sponge bath until it falls off.

The "baby batter" thread in third trimester board is cracking me up. Totally ridiculous! :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

yeah here until the cord falls off its a pretty simple sponge bath. Use one cloth for the face- washing eyes first, then ears, then face, and I switch cloths and do body, and I do bum last. After the cord falls off then bathing isn't as big of a deal. I still use a separate cloth for their face and I wash their face and hair not in the "tub" so that is all done, then I undiaper and wash the rest of them in the bath. The less time you have the diaper off the less chance of getting peed on :) especially with a boy LOL

Also I don't wash a baby everyday. I use a fresh wash cloth with water to wipe the bum (and Vaseline helps get the yucky meconium poo's off easily) with diaper changes... and wipe down their face everyday... but hair washing doesn't need to happen that often. 

I used J&J with jadyn, but for her we have switched to aveno... im not sure its actually any better, but her skin doesn't dry up the same since switching. Anyone else recommend a soap brand they like, that's maybe a little more natural??

I am not an organic / all natural type person although my shampoo's and conditioner and face soaps are all sodium lauryl sulfate free.


----------



## setarei

@ready, I've gotten a massive container of Dr Bronner's castille soap that I'll be diluting to use as both the baby wash and as a wipe solution: https://www.amazon.com/Castile-Liqu...=1369787991&sr=8-1&keywords=dr+bronner+gallon.


----------



## readynwilling

Oh that looks good Setarei! In fact now you mention it - I think I have seen it at my little local cloth diaper shop. They sell natural sunscreens and other stuff. I should wander down there! 

I would like to find something that doesn't make J's skin all dried out and flare up the eczema. I might give that a try :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Ooh, Seterai that's a great idea and inexpensive.


----------



## setarei

@ready, I haven't used it but I've heard great things about it so that's what I'm gonna start with since it's also gonna work out to be so much cheaper than baby shampoos (and gentler). There's lots of shops here that sell it but amazon was cheaper so I went with that (but it's only shipping to the states so you'd have to be able to do that). There's some online shops that sell it to Canada though if the stores near you are too expensive.


----------



## readynwilling

well.ca is a cdn online shop that sells it, and its free shipping :) so if I don't make it to my little local shop, I will buy there. I'm ok paying a few extra bucks to support local mom & pop owned shops :)


----------



## bella21

Dragonfly said:


> bella21 said:
> 
> 
> pola i get sucked in when long island medium comes on!! lol
> 
> i kind of have a stupid question too! i wasn't planning on breastfeeding but i changed my mind and am now going to breast and formula feed.....do i need to buy a breast pump? i have no clue what I'm doing haha
> 
> no , bnest not to pump for at least 3 months till your supply regulates and so you know formula will effect your supply also and you will end up drying up. Probably be better to pump bottles. Go with the flow thats what I did.Click to expand...

thanks! I don't plan on breastfeeding for long though. Once i go back to work it will pretty much be impossible for me to pump at my job. So ill be breastfeeding for 2 months at the most... thats kind of why i wanted to formula feed as well to make it easier to wean him. I just wasn't sure if ill need the pump at all the wean completely off the breast or if my body will stop producing and kind of create a pattern when i supplement bottles. does that make sense? lol


Pola i just looked up some great videos on bathing a newborn on youtube...with and without the umbilical cord...gave me a much better understanding of what to do it may help to take a look :thumbup:


----------



## setarei

@ready, I like mom and pops too. Glad you have some near you.

I'm officially scared. I've been complaining of itchiness for a few weeks and my doc chalked it up to my other issues but decided to do a blood test today to confirm. My ALT and AST are really high though so it could be my liver. I'm seeing MFM tomorrow so I hope they can give me some answers. Anyone dealt with this in the past? I know it can mean cholestasis or preeclampsia or HELLP and what each of those mean. I'm hoping to get some real life info from someone if possible.


----------



## pola17

JenzyKY said:


> Pola, as long as you use a soft wash cloth and do the booty last there is no way to mess up a bath. Use whatever baby soap you like if you want. If the tiny preemies can handle the in my opinion harsh Johnson's and Johnson's then a way less delicate term baby should do ok.
> 
> By cord care, here in my hospital we do nothing. Just don't put the diaper over it. You can only do a sponge bath until it falls off.
> 
> The "baby batter" thread in third trimester board is cracking me up. Totally ridiculous! :haha:

Hey girls!!! Thanks a lot for the tips! :flower:

Lol, I don't even know how to keep a baby clean! :dohh: I feel sorry for my boy! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Seratei! Crossing my fingers everything is ok! :)


----------



## bella21

setarei i hope everything turns out okay hun!! :hugs:


----------



## bella21

soo my dog just stepped on my boob and a gush of leakage came out :haha: OH saw it and started laughing :rofl:


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> @ready, I like mom and pops too. Glad you have some near you.
> 
> I'm officially scared. I've been complaining of itchiness for a few weeks and my doc chalked it up to my other issues but decided to do a blood test today to confirm. My ALT and AST are really high though so it could be my liver. I'm seeing MFM tomorrow so I hope they can give me some answers. Anyone dealt with this in the past? I know it can mean cholestasis or preeclampsia or HELLP and what each of those mean. I'm hoping to get some real life info from someone if possible.


my friend had itichiness as well, it was cholestasis, as far as I remember they kept a very close eye on levels and they induced her at 38 weeks when the numbers got very high all was fine with her and the baby, I am sure there are threads here on it :hugs:

Pola you have got great advice here, good idea about checking out youtube :) 

Bella that is soo funny :haha: I remember mine leaking in work once :blush: mine do not leak at all now but I am not worried :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

OH just had a scary thought time is ticking and next week 10 weeks to DD or 8 weeks to induction yikes better get cracking on a baby bag but saw this on facebook might get one!!! 

prepacked maternity bag https://www.facebook.com/irishbabycake

need to do a list of what I need and get the cradle put up as well :wacko:


----------



## lolpants

Setarai I hope it isn't anything too serious, my friend had it recently and same as Celtics friend, was monitored and then induced at 38 weeks. Baby and Mummy both fine.

Pola/Bella - I was petrified of doing things like bathing a newborn when pregnant with Phoebe - I'd had no experience! You will find that it just happens and you will do great!

I had horrible night last night in bed :( Baby felt so heavy, couldn't get comfortable, no matter how I propped myself.. felt like there was a pineapple up my foof and the pain run all down my legs :cry: Did fall asleep eventually and I feel fine today at least

Lol xx


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Have a great trip Mac!

Borr, I actually find that my pillow helps my neck as it provides quite a bit of support. Hope that you can find a position that is comfortable :hugs:

Pola, you are doing such a great job being patient with your MIL. And you are totally not alone re the bathing thing. I have bathed babies in the past but it is one of the things I am most nervous about doing once Isla is born. Thankfully, we're covering that in prenatal class next week. We also talked about waiting to bathe babies for at least 3-5 days after they're born (obviously you clean them off somewhat after they are born). Apparently the longer that you can leave the vernix on them the better. Learn something new everyday...


Bella, yay for gushing boobs :haha:

Setarei, hope everything is OK! :hugs:

I also totally get the stress many people are feeling regarding all the baby stuff that we still need to get. Trying to hold off until after the shower is tough as I feel like there might be quite a few things to do (and get) in a short period of time but it does give us more time to put aside money for a few key items, which is also good. Luckily, one of my best friends who has twins has given me quite a few things on loan that we were able to pick up this weekend. She gave us two vibrating chairs, a bumboo and her breast pump (amazing). She is also going to give us one of their exersaucers once her boys are done with it and a jolly jumper. As they don't think that they are having anymore kids, they are trying to get rid of some stuff, which is amazing. She has also offered me her wrap if I don't get one from my shower :thumbup:

This afternoon I have my 28 week midwife appointment. I can't believe that after this one, I move to every two weeks :wacko:


----------



## pinkmonki

Hello ladies, 

long time no.. erm.. write? I've been pretty much absent from the forum for months now, though i have spent the last couple of days catching up with the group posts so i think i'm more or less caught up. I'm still in awe that we have twins earth side already!

All is well from my side, other than being the size of a house already! I suppose i should reintroduce myself after so long away though.. I'm 31, mum to a 7yr old boy and 2yr old girl. I'm a home-birthing, extended term breast-feeding, baby-wearing kind of mama and I'm lucky enough to work from home to make all of that possible! 

I'm 28 weeks pregnant, with a yellow bump. I don't really know what else to write, but i'm hoping to be able to keep caught up this time and to see out the final stretch with you all.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs Eddie mine even with being high risk are every 3 weeks! think my next one I will be 31 weeks and even at that my OB does not want to see me again till 34 weeks on less there is a problem! :flower: my GD doctor may move them to every 2 weeks though! 

pinkmonki welcome back :flower: stick around and join the fun LOL


----------



## readynwilling

we def have a good group in here pinkmonki! the other aug thread has pretty much died - those ladies are super nice too - i told them to join our group but they didn't wanna i guess :haha:

Sorry about the Itchy Setarei! I had some strange itchy rash a few weeks back, but its completely gone now.. i hope its not OC or PE...

I have nothing really to buy for baby, as i still have it all from J... but i have to buy for J cause she needs to move "up". Like i don't need to buy a crib, but J needs a big girl bed...


----------



## Leffy

Hi ladies, remember me :flower: we are team pink and 8 weeks away from induction how is everyone xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

readynwilling said:


> we def have a good group in here pinkmonki! the other aug thread has pretty much died - those ladies are super nice too - i told them to join our group but they didn't wanna i guess :haha:
> 
> Sorry about the Itchy Setarei! I had some strange itchy rash a few weeks back, but its completely gone now.. i hope its not OC or PE...
> 
> I have nothing really to buy for baby, as i still have it all from J... but i have to buy for J cause she needs to move "up". Like i don't need to buy a crib, but J needs a big girl bed...

I noticed that thread had gone supper quite :flower: I am in the same boat! I have got a new bed for Paul so need to finish his room before next week when it arrives, I do need a new cot but not till baby is at least 6 months so have time to get that thankfully :flower: but I need a bg for the hospital, plus every thing that goes with that! yikes!!


----------



## bella21

welcome back to all the ladies that left for a bit!! :hi:

Also had my appointment today...my belly measured 29cm and ill be 29 weeks tomorrow so yayy! we talked about kick counts today and pre-term labor! I also start going every 2 weeks now! This is all going so fast!!!

lol, I also got no sleep last night. OH was snoring away I was ready to smack him :haha: and i was literally up every hour to pee. by the time i fell back to sleep id be up again ready to pee. and every which way I turned my ribs were killing me!....anybody else having rib pain? i don't even think babies up that far yet is it just everything moving? it freakin hurts


----------



## readynwilling

i keep telling myself - you are gonna have to pack hospital bag soon.. I actually left it really late with J. I don't want this stupid suitcase staring at me for 6 weeks reminding that that i need to hurry up and wait :rofl: but with J i bought a big pack of OB pads and disposable undies... but i had minimal PP bleeding (i thank the RRLT!!) and i didn't use that much of them. So i have lots of those, i will take 10 diapers (even though i think MW will quickly release us and we wont need them all). PJ's and clothes for me, a couple of sleepers for baby, a dark coloured towel (i don't use a good towel, in case im bleeding while i dry off). So i bet all that will fit into a backpack :haha: which i can pack when labour starts! Keeps you mind occupied during early labour. and being active helps to move things along!


----------



## pola17

Good morning girls! :flower:

And welcome back to those returning! :hi:


----------



## bella21

i forgot about a hospital bag....i don't even know what to put in it!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

bella21 said:


> i forgot about a hospital bag....i don't even know what to put in it!!

I have a list!! I can share :) 

Ready sounds like a good plan in early labour, there is always a few things you need to pack away before you leave for hospital!! I know I did that with my second I was 10 days late HUGE and so uncomfortable I was in a hump the day before I went in to Labour so had unpacked some of my bag! so I repacked it while in early labour !! I was sooo happy to be in labour :happydance:

I know I wont get that chance though this time! it will be induction again for me now , on less by some chance baby comes early! doubt that will happen though!! I would so love it if he did!!!! 

I also know I will be in hospital at least 3 days but more like 5 because of GD and because of some of my babies getting quite ill from A to O imcompatability its like really bad yellow jaundice, which they all get any way :dohh: think that is a GD thing as well!! 

I am thinking of trying some homepathitic remidies to help my body ready for induction and labour! also thinking of accupunture as well! as soon as I know the day they will induce me! I wont get a date on till I say the end of july, I will prob see my ob and he will go ok in tomorrow :dohh::haha:


----------



## bella21

Celtic, that would be great! thank you!


----------



## CelticNiamh

bella21 said:


> i forgot about a hospital bag....i don't even know what to put in it!!


I used this one and have just added or taken some things away! https://www.eumom.ie/_uploads/documents/PDFs/hospital_bag_checklist_20110624.pdf


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hello ladies!! Welcome back to those who came back :) :hi:

I finally was able to get some sleep last night so I am feeling much better today. I got my crib skirt yesterday that I had made, I love it because it has a zipper on the two bottom layers so that when we bring the mattress down you zip it off and still have a crib skirt, so it has two sizes 

I would love to look at your hospital list Celtic I have no idea what to put in my bag


----------



## readynwilling

That seems like a good list Celtic... its pretty complete, so my guess is you can take away more than need to add! Its true you may be in the hospital for a few days, but 8 baby vests and 8 baby grows is OVERKILL LOL. With J i was in for 2.5 days... she was in a diaper and swaddled 99% of the time - i used ONE outfit that i put on her before she went home LOL. We did lots of skin to skin - so you would just be taking off clothes, and she liked being wrapped in blanket, and they recommend here you nurse them in just a diaper as the skin to skin is good, and being a bit cooler keeps them awake longer to feed. So i might take 2 or 3 of each.. not 8. And for myself. I took 1 pair of pj's and 1 set of clothes to go home... I did not take my hair dryer, make up, etc etc. i just don't get fussed up like that. A pillow is a good idea - the hospital ones are crap. I took a bunch of travel sized hygene products and my toothbrush. I wouldn't take any books or magazines... maybe an Ipad if you have one... i don't remember having the desire to read in labour, or the time after :rofl:


----------



## readynwilling

also check with your Dr/Mw about eating. If you are premitted take some healthy snacks (maybe trail mix or granola bars, some bottles of water (pack them frozen so they can thaw and be nice and cold for drinking).


----------



## readynwilling

and actually they wouldn't let ANY one use the washroom in the Labour/Delivery/Recovery rooms except the mother... so DH didn't need to take any thing. In fact after being there all night with us, when it was time for us all to crash, i sent him home to get some sleep and have a shower. When he came back he brought me REAL food :rofl:


----------



## CelticNiamh

readynwilling said:


> That seems like a good list Celtic... its pretty complete, so my guess is you can take away more than need to add! Its true you may be in the hospital for a few days, but 8 baby vests and 8 baby grows is OVERKILL LOL. With J i was in for 2.5 days... she was in a diaper and swaddled 99% of the time - i used ONE outfit that i put on her before she went home LOL. We did lots of skin to skin - so you would just be taking off clothes, and she liked being wrapped in blanket, and they recommend here you nurse them in just a diaper as the skin to skin is good, and being a bit cooler keeps them awake longer to feed. So i might take 2 or 3 of each.. not 8. And for myself. I took 1 pair of pj's and 1 set of clothes to go home... I did not take my hair dryer, make up, etc etc. i just don't get fussed up like that. A pillow is a good idea - the hospital ones are crap. I took a bunch of travel sized hygene products and my toothbrush. I wouldn't take any books or magazines... maybe an Ipad if you have one... i don't remember having the desire to read in labour, or the time after :rofl:

yea 8 is a bit mad mind you I probably got through that many last time but Paul was a winter baby and they were always saying dress them in the hospital LOL now with summer it will be less on them!! but I like the idea of skin to skin help get the milk to come in!! 

No way was I intrested in reading, no time :) sure your new baby is like a TV you just watch them and watch them lol 

I am planning on taking my nursing pillow!! I do not even think I will bring in the full amount, might have a bag packed at home for DH to bring in!! of course I will need a huge big sticker on it to mark it as knowing him he would never find it no matter how many times I showed him :dohh:


----------



## readynwilling

yeah i actually had 2 bags packed... one was the bag with my pads and disposable underwear, my pj's and baby's diapers. Stuff i needed right away. The other was going home outfits, showering stuff etc etc. I just had DH bring in the second bag the next day, and take the stuff i no longer needed away!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Found this on mothercare.co.uk 

*mum to be*

recommended

2-3 x maternity support bras
2 x sleeping bras (use before and after the birth)
3 x nursing bras (use after birth)
maternity trousers/jeans
nightwear
maternity underwear
pregnancy pillow
maternity tops
maternity dress

nice to have

maternity swimsuit
pregnancy support (belt)
stretch mark cream
pregnancy book
keep sake journal
baby development book

hospital checklist (for a 1 or 2 day stay in hospital)

recommended

hospital bag
nursing nightwear x 2
dressing gown
slippers
comfortable cotton briefs x 2
disposable briefs
maternity towels x 48
nursing bras
breast pads x 40
toiletries/hairbrush
toothbrush/toothpaste
towel & face cloth
newborn gentle wipes
cotton wool
nappies - approx 10
2 x baby bodysuits
2 x baby sleepsuits
1 x baby blanket
infant car seat (essential for first journey home)
mum - comfortable clothes for going home

nice to have

massage oil
support pillow
TENS machine

don't forget

birthing plan and notes
coins / money for car park
mobile phone & charger
drinks and snacks
ipod / music
camera / camcorder

baby clothes (for first 2-3 months)

recommended

6-8 x sleepsuits
4 x wrap-over vests
6-8 x bodysuits
sun hat
2 x soft cotton hats
2 x cardigans
2-3 x socks (pairs)
2 x scratch mitts (pairs)

nice to have

jacket/pramsuit
3-4 x daywear outfits
shawl

out and about

recommended

pram / pushchair (suitable from birth)
weathershield
parasol
infant car seat
child view mirror
changing bag
cosytoe

nice to have

isofix car seat base
baby sling or carrier travel
cot and mattress
sun blinds

sleep time

recommended

moses basket & stand or crib
cot or cot bed
mattresses*
waterproof mattress cover*
4 x fitted mattress sheets*
4 x flat sheets*
2-3 x blankets* (including cotton cellular blankets)
*different size needed for crib, cot or cot bed
changing unit or cot top changer
baby listening monitor
room thermometer
nappy pail and lid or nappy disposal system

nice to have

wardrobe
chest of drawers
cot mobile
swaddling blanket
2 x sleeping bags
blackout blind
nightlight
nursing chair

breastfeeding

recommended

3 x nursing bras
2 x sleep bras
easy opening nightwear
breast pads - disposable or reusable
20 x muslin squares

may be useful

breastfeeding support pillow
nursing tops
cot mobile
breast pump
breast milk storage bags
bottles/sterliser
soothers / dummies
nipple cream / shields / shells

bottle feeding

recommended

6-12 x bibs
4 x bottles
4 x teats
20 x muslin squares
steriliser (steam, cold water or microwave)
formula milk
bottle brush

nice to have

soothers/dummies
milk powder storage container
steriliser bottle
breast pump
breast milk storage bags
steriliser bottle
bottle warmer
bottle storage bag

weaning (6 months)

recommended

highchair
larger bibs
bowls
spoons
beakers
soothing teethers x 3 for first teeth

nice to have

storage pots
splash mat
bumbo baby seat
food blender
weaning guide / book

bath and change time

recommended

disposable or reusable nappies
nappy sacks and wipes
changing mat
top 'n' tail bowl
baby sponge & face cloth/s
non-slip bath mat
baby towels
cuddle 'n' dry robes
baby toothbrush and toothpaste
baby nail scissors
baby hairbush and comb
baby bath
bath thermometer

nice to have

nappy cream
bath support
bath toys
baby toiletries
aqua pod 6 months +

time to play (from birth to around 6 months +)

recommended

baby activity gym
play mat for tummy time play
lightweight rattles e.g. loopy links
soft teddies and toys
baby books with mirror and textures
bouncing cradle or baby swing
sophie the giraffe - rattle and teething toy
bath toys
pram or pushchair toys
light and musical toys

home safety

recommended

smoke detectors
carbon monoxide detector
window catch
safety gate/s
socket covers
cupboard catches
harness and reins
non slip bath mat
fire guard
first aid kit and book
medical thermometer
book - common baby illnesses

nice to have

humidifier
corner cushion protectors
play pen


----------



## readynwilling

CelticNiamh said:


> Found this on mothercare.co.uk
> 
> 
> hospital checklist (for a 1 or 2 day stay in hospital)
> 
> recommended
> 
> hospital bag
> nursing nightwear x 2
> dressing gown
> slippers
> comfortable cotton briefs x 2
> disposable briefs
> maternity towels x 48
> nursing bras
> breast pads x 40
> toiletries/hairbrush
> toothbrush/toothpaste
> towel & face cloth
> newborn gentle wipes
> cotton wool
> nappies - approx 10
> 2 x baby bodysuits
> 2 x baby sleepsuits
> 1 x baby blanket
> infant car seat (essential for first journey home)
> mum - comfortable clothes for going home
> 
> nice to have
> 
> massage oil
> support pillow
> TENS machine
> 
> don't forget
> 
> birthing plan and notes
> coins / money for car park
> mobile phone & charger
> drinks and snacks
> ipod / music
> camera / camcorder

More like it!! :haha:


----------



## pinkmonki

Thanks for the lovely welcome back ladies :) 

I had completely forgot about having to pack a bag. I like to just have an emergency bag since I plan home births, so mine is just bare essentials. I suppose I really should think about packing one in the next few weeks.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ready yea for a short stay much more like it LOL 

Pinkmonki hopefully you wont need the bag !!!:thumbup:

So I have been serching for sleeper gowns like these https://www.carters.com/carters/2-P...htBlue&cgid=baby-baby-boy-preemie-shop&start=

I got two lovely ones in mothercare for Paul but they have none at the minute at all, they are soooo handy for night time changing and very cute on! 

any one else seen any any were at all, at this rate I may have a go making some :haha:


----------



## bella21

thanks celtic for the links, I saved them to my computer :thumbup:


----------



## bella21

Im not gonna lie, I thought i literally had to bring 48 "towels" to the hospital with me (confused as to why the hospital wouldn't provide them and why i needed so many)....so i googled it to find out it means maternity pads... :blush:


----------



## readynwilling

LOL Bella! Yeah but even 48 maternity pads is enough for like a WEEK hahahahaha - maybe i am disillusioned cause i had so little PP bleeding... but i changed mine every 3 hours or so... thats only 4 or 5 per day. and the hospital gave me some (which were better then the ones i had bought - so i asked for a few to take home too :haha: )


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Welcome back to the ladies who have been away :)

Setarei hope things are ok, sounds like even if you have it you'll be fine with good care :hugs:

I need to start with my hospital bag packing...haven't even thought of that haha. I had a Dr appt today. Turns out I have a yeast infection:growlmad: my Dr prescribed me a Diflucan pill...have any of you had to take it before? It's class C so it kinda scares me


----------



## pola17

Wow! Some much in a hospital bag!!!! Thanks for sharing, Celtic!!!

Gotta get prepared! :wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Welcome back to the ladies who have been away :)
> 
> Setarei hope things are ok, sounds like even if you have it you'll be fine with good care :hugs:
> 
> I need to start with my hospital bag packing...haven't even thought of that haha. I had a Dr appt today. Turns out I have a yeast infection:growlmad: my Dr prescribed me a Diflucan pill...have any of you had to take it before? It's class C so it kinda scares me

I am not sure if that is the same one my doctor was going to prescribe me, but she would not let me take it when I was breastfeeding although it might be a diffierent one!! why not the cream I know that is safe in pregnancy. 

some one might know better than me though :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Welcome back Ladies! Pinkmonki I remember you as you are also from Wales, I was only saying the other day I was the only active Welsh person on here, so good to have company :)

I took 2 bags with Phoebe, one full of stuff for me and one for her. I ended up going home same day so didnt need hardly any of it. I plan on making mine when Mat leave starts (1st July :happydance: )

My 1st baby stuff came today!!
This
https://www.tesco.com/direct/pooh-doodle-brown-sit-n-relax/212-8083.prd?skuId=212-8083&fromRV=true
And this...
https://www.tesco.com/direct/bright...ing/661-5679.prd?pageLevel=sku&skuId=661-5679

My folks bought these for us - they came so quickly, wasn't prepared for them!

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Lolpants I love the baby stuff :) and thanks for heads up about aldi event I shall have a peek hehe

I haven't even thought about mine or baby's hospital bag yet!

I came home from work this evening and my oh said a midwife was just not long at the door looking for me as they have been trying to phone me but had wrong number on my notes. She said it was to do with my blood test results from last weeks appointment. He gave her my current mobile number and said I finish work at 5. Anyway this kinda freaked me out a bit but thankfully she phoned me at the back of 5 to explain.

I don't know if any of you remember I said after having my 14 week bloods done it showed I have anti e antibody present in my blood. I was to be retested at 28 weeks to see if still there.... Well yes it is still there which now means my care had to be referred to the consultant I hospital Instead of the midwifes :( she is making me appointment hopefully next week with consultant and they will then decide If I need to stay with them or safe to stay with midwife care! 

For me and baby it means that if my blood crossed with baby's blood there's a risk the baby could become anaemic even before birth if he doesn't have these antibodys present in his blood so he may be quite jaundice when born which would mean few days In hospital I guess :( but he may be ok if this doesn't happen or he does have same anti body's In blood!

Apparently only way to know is at birth they will take a sample of my blood and a sample of baby's blood to test to see.

It's kinda made me worried as the mw before told me is not any thing to worry about.

Hopefully when I see consultant he will give me more detailed information. As its do hard to find info on this!

Sorry for long post I needed to write it out to someone :(


----------



## Scottish

Sorry for awful grammar but am on my phone!

Welcome back to the 2 that have returned to the thread :)


----------



## lolpants

Oh Scottish, that does sound worrying - make sure you update us when you see consultant, and I hope it is something that they can easily avoid

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Is anyone thinking about taking raspberry leaf? Or anyone had any experience with it? :shrug:


----------



## readynwilling

Angelmarie said:


> Is anyone thinking about taking raspberry leaf? Or anyone had any experience with it? :shrug:

I have been drinking it in tea form for a few months.... I am starting to increase the amount I drink now (I'm doing 2 cups a day till 3 weeks - thn I'll drink 3 cups). I had a good experience with it the first time around :)


----------



## setarei

@celtic thanks for the hospital bag list. I'm working on getting everything together for mine as I want it packed and ready to go within the next two weeks.

So it's confirmed I have cholestasis and have been put on urso. They won't let you go past 37 weeks with cholestasis but I wasn't gonna be allowed to go past 37 anyway so not too much of a difference. Hopefully the liver enzymes calm down soon or else they might have to deliver me sooner.

I've also officially been put on insulin so I don't have to go crazy staring at my numbers anymore. The next few weeks are going to fly by with the number of doc appointments I'm going to have!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

lol those are really cute baby things!! :)

Scottish I hope it's no big deal and it's something they can fix easily :hugs:

Setarei I don't really know anything about what you have but I hope it's not a big deal for you or doesn't bother you, :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Scottish good luck:hugs:

Setarei sorry about the diagnosis. That's good it's being handled now and you will be watched closely :flower:

Celtic my Dr didn't mention anything about a cream. Maybe I'll call tomorrow to ask :thumbup: this yeast infection isn't really bothering me cause I don't have may symptoms, they just found out I had it from doing a swab. I was actually surprised. Is leaving it untreated bad?


----------



## bella21

LoL, cute baby stuff!!! and also very jealous of your mat leave so soon!! I think my water will end up breaking at work thats how long ill be there for :haha:

Angel what does the raspberry leaf tea do?

Scottish I don't have much advice but hope it all turns out okay :hugs:

Setarei sorry about the cholestastis! 

Jolley hope your yeast infection clears up soon!! 

Does anybody use a birthing ball? I keep seeing all the ladies on here "pulling theirs out"....what exactly do they do?


----------



## setarei

@bella, I've heard that birthing balls help eleviate pain during labour and can help baby get into position some times. Hopefully someone will chime in with more knowledge than I have.

I have a question (I hope not to start a war here as this question can on some birthing groups). I'm hoping for a vaginal delivery (although it's looking less likely with the complications piling up) so that I can avoid another surgery (have had quite a few the last years). My family is constantly telling me that I'm selfish to want to avoid a surgery that is safer for my child.

As far as I know; vaginal is the same for the child in terms of safety when there are no complications and has the added benefit of squeezing the water out of baby's lungs on the way out so they have less respiratory problems and helps start breastfeeding because of the oxytocin that is released (although of course you can still breastfeed with csection). I don't believe csection is safer for the child in regular circumstances but I'd like some actual facts to shut my family up. Taking out all complications and considering a normal delivery, does anyone have any facts/data on why one is better than the other for the child?


----------



## lolpants

Argh its 6.30am here and I've been wide awake since 4am! Think its my anxiety preventing me from sleeping :(

Angel I took the capsules as didn't like the tea, not got any yet this time around, but will do soon

Bella bouncing on a ball is supposed to help get baby in position, It can be a more comfortable sitting position towards the end too! I'm using up holidays to finish so early, my Mat leave doesn't actually start till my due date!

Setarai, sorry that you have been given bad news, but at least they have diagnosed you nice and early so you can prepare, I don't have details about which type of birth is best, but I hope you get the birth you want.. and eeryone else gets off your back about it :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

aww lolpants hope you feeling ok :hugs: i woke at 2am sweating and uncomfortable with restless legs and needed to pee and sore back :( all at once! i keep having random fast moving dreams. 2 nights ago i was dreaming constantly of doing crochet stitches all night and i kept waking every few minutes because my brain was working overdrive concentrating on crochet in my dream! i know it sounds mad but i really drove me mad 

Roll on August so i can stop all this night time dramas

do you ladies know when best to start RLT? i have never taken before with dd so not sure if i will like the tea or not but i am sure i read its recommended from 34 weeks and to increase the dose as the weeks go by?


----------



## lolpants

I'm tired but ok. It is crazy how our bodies get us ready for no sleep, by giving us no sleep!!?

I found this re RLT..


_The fact is that raspberry leaf tea is not right for everyone. Don't take it if: 
[*]You've already had a baby and your labour was very short, three or fewer hours from start to finish.
[*]You're scheduled to have a planned caesarean for a medical reason.
[*]You've had a caesarean before.
[*]You've had a premature labour before.
[*]You've had vaginal bleeding in the second half of pregnancy.
[*]It would also be wise not to drink raspberry leaf if you: 
[*]Have a family or personal history of breast or ovarian cancer, endometriosis or fibroids.
[*]Have any complications or health problems in your pregnancy.
[*]Have high blood pressure.
[*]Are expecting twins.
[*]If you do decide to try raspberry leaf tea, let your doctor or midwife know that you are planning to drink it. It will work best if you start taking the tea when you're about 32 weeks pregnant. This will give it enough time for it to build up in your body._


Based on this list I can't take it this time, as I fall down at the 1st point!

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

hmm i wonder if my anti e antibody classes as a complication! i will ask the consultant when i go for appointment!

Thanks for info xxx


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks so much for the list Celtic, very helpful! In our class the other night someone was mentioning that instead of using pads a friend had told them that Depends (disposable protective underwear) actually are the best thing you can buy. Someone else mentioned this to me as well. What do those of you who have given birth before think? 

Also, our instructor recommended not buying any nursing bras until after our milk comes in as our breast size/shape will change so drastically. I asked about what to bring to the hospital and she said we likely won't need one??? I am still thinking that I would like to get a cheaper more comfortable one for the hospital, (like a sleeping bra). Again what would those of you who are already Moms suggest doing?

Scottish, I hope all is OK :hugs:

Thanks too Lol for the information re RLT. I was planning on using this but was going to wait until closer to my due date. I will talk to my midwife about it at my 30 week appointment. Ready, you said you had a good experience using it last time, was this because you feel it helped with your labour?

Midwife appointment was good yesterday, am measuring right on track even though I asked her to double check as I feel as though my bump has gone through a major growth spurt the past two weeks :haha: No GD thank goodness and all is well with my weight, etc. Also, Isla already appears to be head down which I am happy about. She also kicked the midwife a few times while she was trying to determine her position, pretty funny!


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> @bella, I've heard that birthing balls help eleviate pain during labour and can help baby get into position some times. Hopefully someone will chime in with more knowledge than I have.
> 
> I have a question (I hope not to start a war here as this question can on some birthing groups). I'm hoping for a vaginal delivery (although it's looking less likely with the complications piling up) so that I can avoid another surgery (have had quite a few the last years). My family is constantly telling me that I'm selfish to want to avoid a surgery that is safer for my child.
> 
> As far as I know; vaginal is the same for the child in terms of safety when there are no complications and has the added benefit of squeezing the water out of baby's lungs on the way out so they have less respiratory problems and helps start breastfeeding because of the oxytocin that is released (although of course you can still breastfeed with csection). I don't believe csection is safer for the child in regular circumstances but I'd like some actual facts to shut my family up. Taking out all complications and considering a normal delivery, does anyone have any facts/data on why one is better than the other for the child?

Surgery is not safer!! natural child birth is safer for baby, on less baby is very early and might get to distressed with a vaginal delivery, or breech or in distress for a first pregnancy any way, if you have a section all ready for some the right choice is another one for others a VBAC! :flower:

Personally for me, I would rather a natural delivery over a section I had one on my first and it took me a long time to get over it both mentally and in healing! I never ever want one again!!! BUT if I needed one becuase my baby was not doing well or in a funny position I would have one!! I think if I was having twins, I would like to deliver normally but know in the back of my mind if first baby is breeech then it will be more than likely a section, I guess it all depends on how all goes for babies and you now, but if you are ok and babies are happy and in a good position then a natural delivery will be much better for all of you :hugs: but that is IMHO 

here some information on risk of c sections if any one is looking toward a VBAC some information and links on how to advoid them if at all possible, https://www.ahaparenting.com/ages-stages/pregnancy/how-to-avoid-a-caesarian-c-section-birth

Some information on delivering twins, https://www.babycenter.com/0_giving-birth-to-multiples_3585.bc

there are videos on youtube on delivering twins, I have seen first twin head first and second twin breech and no problems for either babies or mum :thumbup: there is one with a surprise twin! A home birth she is in the tub after delivering her first baby and she announces she having pains again and needs to push!! poor midiwfe is trying to find a doppler to try and see what is going on :dohh:

It all depends on how your sugars and liver enzymes behave now, I think prepare and research both options, just incase and hopefully labour will be kind after a hard pregnancy and you wont need a section :hugs: but if natural delivery is your preferd choice then make your voice heard and get your DH on your side.

hope that helps a little and hope no one who has had a section and has chosen one this time as well feels bad, as that may be the right decision for you so go with it :flower:


----------



## Scottish

Setarei, I am unable to give good advice as I have no experiance with having a c section, my dd was a vaginal birth. But Celtic has given good advice. I hope you manage to get the birth you wish for :hugs:

I am sharing my 30 week bump pic and my bump has gotten really high compared to 2weeks ago :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Setarei, I am unable to give good advice as I have no experiance with having a c section, my dd was a vaginal birth. But Celtic has given good advice. I hope you manage to get the birth you wish for :hugs:
> 
> I am sharing my 30 week bump pic and my bump has gotten really high compared to 2weeks ago :kiss:

Thank you :flower:

Lovely bump!!!


----------



## setarei

@celtic, thanks for the info. I know that I might not be able to have vaginal with my complications but my family says it's ALWAYS safer for the child to have vaginal. That just doesn't sound right to me and I was hoping for info on why that's not true (for a single, head down, uncomplicated birth). 

I most likely will be have a section because A has decided to turn breech plus all the extras but I still don't want to keep hearing that at least now I have to do what's best for the kids. 

My family agrees it's best for mom to have a vaginal delivery but says it's best for the baby to have a csection. I'm going to follow my doctor's advice of course but I'd like to have some facts available next time my family gives such "advice".


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> @celtic, thanks for the info. I know that I might not be able to have vaginal with my complications but my family says it's ALWAYS safer for the child to have vaginal. That just doesn't sound right to me and I was hoping for info on why that's not true (for a single, head down, uncomplicated birth).
> 
> I most likely will be have a section because A has decided to turn breech plus all the extras but I still don't want to keep hearing that at least now I have to do what's best for the kids.
> 
> My family agrees it's best for mom to have a vaginal delivery but says it's best for the baby to have a csection. I'm going to follow my doctor's advice of course but I'd like to have some facts available next time my family gives such "advice".

I wonder why they would think that!!:dohh: may be remind them that it can cause problems in breastfeeding in first babies, also reading the information I see there is a link between asthma and c sections, my eldest has asthma he was a c section, when born they can need a lot of suction because they do not go through the natural birth process and have all the fluid naturally moved out of thier lungs! I think the person who know most about the pros and cons would be JenzyKY as she works first hand with babies :thumbup:

sure tell your family your body your baby you will be making the 'informed choice on how they get here and wanting to have or advoid a c section does not make you selfish!! to be honest what your babies need is a happy healthy mummy to look after them so what every gets you there is the best choice :hugs:


----------



## setarei

CelticNiamh said:


> I wonder why they would think that!!:dohh: may be remind them that it can cause problems in breastfeeding in first babies, also reading the information I see there is a link between asthma and c sections, my eldest has asthma he was a c section, when born they can need a lot of suction because they do not go through the natural birth process and have all the fluid naturally moved out of thier lungs! I think the person who know most about the pros and cons would be JenzyKY as she works first hand with babies :thumbup:
> 
> sure tell your family your body your baby you will be making the 'informed choice on how they get here and wanting to have or advoid a c section does not make you selfish!! to be honest what your babies need is a happy healthy mummy to look after them so what every gets you there is the best choice :hugs:

I have no idea where my family is getting their information. I've tried the breastfeeding stance but that didn't work (long story). I had heard of respiratory problems for newborns but not asthma so thanks for that tip. I'll wait and see if Jenzy has anything to add.

By the way (in case anyone gets offended), I don't think that anyone who does choose to have a csection (as I most likely will have to) is making the wrong choice either. I simply don't buy that csections are always safer for the child and believe that each method has it's own pros and cons for both mom and baby and that the decision should be made on a case by case basis based on the circumstances.


----------



## onebumpplease

Setarei, I agree each situation differs from woman and baby to woman and baby! Surely the safest delivery for mum and baby would be a routine vaginal delivery, after all that's how we got here before medical intervention...however I have no facts, just my opinion. Like yourself though I will do what seems the safest option for us both at the time, I'm not going to risk baby for an idealised version of birth :thumbup:


----------



## Barhanita

setarei, I am sorry about your diagnosis and the relatives who are too opinionate. I wish you a great and easy vaginal delivery at 37 weeks.

I am sooo worried about my weight gain. I am only up 7 lbs from pre-pregnancy, and since I am considered low BMI, I have to gain at least 28 lbs, which I know for a fact is inpossible to gain. Will my baby be ok?


----------



## mac1979

Hey, ladies, I am back to reality and I want to go back on vacation. I think I am caught up on just about everything that has been going on. With the exception of a few glitches (5), all of those glitches were either a) I didn't have much of a choice of what to eat (vacation) but made the best choice I could or b) I just wanted one night of yummy food (and pop) while on vacation. I meet with the diabetes dietitian tomorrow and I will explain that I was on vacation and if I have a week at home where I have more control over the food available I know I can do better, maybe even perfect :haha:


----------



## JenzyKY

Haha, not sure I'm an expert on c-sections but respiratory problems can happen with them since they don't get their lungs all squeezed with contractions. It doesn't ever seem severe though. It can take a c-section baby longer to transition to normal life. BUT many times the c-section was necessary due to distress. It's hard to compare an emergent c-section to a scheduled one. Meconium aspiration with regular births is much worse but that's off topic. I wonder the rates of that in England since you all go to 42 weeks frequently. Purely scholastic wondering.

I think of a c-section as a means to get the baby out fast. If you, the baby, or both are in distress there is no time for labor. Also, almost all micro-preemies get c-sections as its more controlled birth. With your twinsies, if baby A goes head down why not try for vaginal birth! :thumbup:

Eddie, I'm still reeling over the midwives telling you not to wash the gross vernix off the baby for 3-5 days. Was there a reason for that? I've seen skin breakdown in the very sick babies from that. I understand a couple hours for skin-to-skin bonding, but I will want a clean not cheesy baby.

I have a doctors appointment tomorrow. I'm curious to know if he is still breech.


----------



## setarei

@jenzy, thanks for the info. My plan (and my OB agrees) is to hope for vaginal but be prepared for csection. Looks like I'll just have to deal with my family's comments. Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------



## lolpants

Just dropping by to say I'm off away for the weekend 1st thing and am super duper busy, so will be offline for a few days.. hope you all have a great weekend :flower:

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> setarei, I am sorry about your diagnosis and the relatives who are too opinionate. I wish you a great and easy vaginal delivery at 37 weeks.
> 
> I am sooo worried about my weight gain. I am only up 7 lbs from pre-pregnancy, and since I am considered low BMI, I have to gain at least 28 lbs, which I know for a fact is inpossible to gain. Will my baby be ok?

I say your baby will be prefect!!! our bodies are brilliant at making sure they are ok and we suffer all sorts of symptoms :flower: have you had any more scans to see how baby is growing that may put your mind at ease :thumbup:


Mac glad you had a good holiday :thumbup: I am sure they will understand you were on holiday :thumbup:

JenzyKY thanks for that, I knew you know more than me!! but I agree with all you said any way :flower:

OMG holy pop on a stick!! we had a beautiful day today! sun shine and hot :happydance: but I am paying the price now!! my hobbit feet are back and I seem to have lost my ankles :haha: legs are killing me so going to have an early night! think I over did it on the walking today! but I am so happy I got some baby stuff and it was on sale so :happydance: yay!! I have offically made a good start on my baby bag list woot woot

lolpants have a great time away and hope the sun keeps shinning :happydance:

Pola how are you doing :flower:

Hope every one else is ok!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Bar, your baby steals all she needs! No worries. I've only gained 11.


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, good job!

Thanks Celtic and Jenzy. I hope she steals everything from me. Too bad my doctor doesn't do any more ultrasounds.


----------



## pola17

Seratei: if you want to have a vaginal delivery, go for it!! :thumbup:

Bar: I'm sure your girl is ok! I have gained only 6 pounds and on today's scan they told me my boy measures and weights perfectly! :hugs:
 
Celtic: sorry about your feet!!! :hugs: what can you do with them! :flower: and I've been good!! Thanks for asking! :flower:

Lolpants: have fun!!! :flower:


----------



## readynwilling

im a pretty big advocate for natural delivery (and RRLT) so i don't want to get to detailed so i dont say something defensive and it comes off wrong... 

BUT - the list you provided LOLpants - there are just as many lists on the internet that say its safe for all women - so you really have to look at both sides of the research. Also for anyone who was gonna take "near due date" - if you don't start earlier (like 27-30 weeks) and take A LOT (building up like at 24 weeks i drank 1 cup a day, at 28 i started 2 cups, at 34 i'll drink 3 cups...) it isn't effective. The whole point is to have it nourish your uterus over time, taking some caps 2 weeks before you give birth won't make any difference. 

I think that c-sections are 100% necessary for the safe healthy delivery of some babies... but given the choice i'd take an induced vaginal delivery over a c-section any day. JMO. 

And finally - bouncing on the birth ball helps to open up your pelvis and get baby engaged :)


----------



## setarei

@bar, I'm still at my prepregnancy weight and although my OB isn't at all worried, my endo has decided to try to up my calories a little because of the diabetes. If you're worried about it, can you ask to see a nutritionist or dietician (not sure which is the right one here)? As others have said baby will steal from you so it shouldn't be an issue. Maybe you can use the lack of weight gain to get your doctor to give you an extra ultrasound so that you can see that the baby's on track for growth.


----------



## setarei

Thanks everyone for your advice. I already knew what I was going to do and I won't let my family talk me into something that's against what I feel is right but it's still nice to be able to talk to others about it.

@ready, I know what you mean about not wanting to talk about natural vs csection because it can come off wrong. It's such a heated debate that it's hard to get the facts sometimes.


----------



## Barhanita

setarei said:


> @bar, I'm still at my prepregnancy weight and although my OB isn't at all worried, my endo has decided to try to up my calories a little because of the diabetes. If you're worried about it, can you ask to see a nutritionist or dietician (not sure which is the right one here)? As others have said baby will steal from you so it shouldn't be an issue. Maybe you can use the lack of weight gain to get your doctor to give you an extra ultrasound so that you can see that the baby's on track for growth.


My doctor said no ultrasounds, even though my fundal height was 29 cm at 30 weeks :-( I just have to trust that my baby is alright.


----------



## readynwilling

Yep - i have no issues with anyone regardless of how they choose to give birth or raise their kids. I wish the information out there wasn't all PRO vs CON... like RRLT... if you read something from the medical community its BAD!! if you read something from the "natural/midwives" its ALL GOOD... no real benefits and risks compiled together so people can make a 100% informed decision. 

I decided to decline the eye ointment for this LO when he is born. I spent no less then 5 hours reading EVERYTHING i could about the ointment itself, why its used, what it actually does etc etc. I understand the good and the bad and i have decided its not for me. Same with the vitamin K shot... i have decided i am going to go ahead with it - even though i tend to lean towards the more "crunch granola attachment parenting" type style. I just know what is right for me!


----------



## readynwilling

bar - 29cm at 30 weeks is VERY normal and on track :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

I have been reading so much about raspberry leaf tea, mostly scientific articles, as well as some other online resources. It's crazy, how much contradicting information there is. For myself I decided to skip it this time for a lot of reasons.


----------



## Barhanita

Ready, I agree, it is so hard to find any good information on anything... There are always two camps: "pro" and "against", and nothing in between. Could you please share any thought from you eye ointment research?


----------



## readynwilling

Sure :) So the eye ointment came about because back a long time ago, some babies were getting severe eye infections after births - 3% were going blind. a dr discovered the bacteria was being introduced in the birth canal, and found in mothers with Gonorrhea. They decided that an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure (i agree) so they started to routinely administer treatment to ALL babies. They used to use colloidal silver, but that was causing WAY more harm then good, So they started to use Erythormycin Eye ointment. Much safer for babies. BUT Erythomycin ONLY prevents infections caused by Gonorrhea and Syphilis. So the ointment doesn't really cause any harm to the newborns (short of making their already limited sight blurry) BUT i do not have either of those STD's (been tested, monogamous relationship for 13 years, and willing to be tested again) - so what is the point :shrug:

Jadyn was born with a blocked tear duct (i highly doubt it was "caused" by the ointment) they are quite common... but it CONTINUALLY got infected... she would have a couple good weeks, then the build up would turn pus like and we'd have a couple bad days - some "pink eye" visine antiboitic drops would clear up the infection, but not unblock the duct so the cycle repeated. Her block FINALLY naturally unblocked when she was about 10 months old. SO if i am gonna spend the first 10 months of my kids life fighting eye infections - what is the point to giving them an eye ointment that is NOT going to prevent them?


----------



## setarei

@ready thanks for the information on the eye ointment. I hadn't looked into it before didn't have any idea what it was for. Makes me wonder what else I haven't had time to think about :wacko:


----------



## readynwilling

as for Vitamin K shot (if anyone cares LOL) babies are GENERALLY born with very small resevoirs of Vitamin K. 1 in 100,000 babies will have a rare liver disease causing their blood to not clot and they can die/get very sick due to lack of vitamin K to help the blood clot. 

The injection is 20,000x the RDA of vitamin K. Overkill IMO.

It is not so concerning to decline the vitamin K shot if you are formula feeding as formula is fortified with Vitamin K. But it is NOT in an abudant supply in BM. As a mother you can try to increase the vit k in your BM by drinking/eating high vitamin K foods (alfafa leaf is the most common) but it might not be enough. You could give vitamin drops after birth instead of the shot - but i am really really bad with administering vitamins - j never got her vitamin d drop consistently. However she was a spring baby, so she was outside for a few minutes everyday getting her vitamin d from the sun. I don't want to be stuck forgetting to give baby 2 vitamins that they need everyday :haha: so i think i will go ahead and do the shot :)


----------



## readynwilling

also - its important to note that the eye ointment (not 100% sure about the vit k) is a LEGAL requirement in most states and Canada (not sure about UK). So i have to sign a waiver saying i am declining the ointment and the hospital COULD report me to child services... From my understanding if the hospital does report it - they are generally filed away, unless there is some other reason to investigate :)


----------



## Barhanita

Thank you so much for sharing! That last thing is very scary - I am terrified of CPS.


----------



## mac1979

Ready, thank you for the information on everything. I was going to research a couple of them anyway. I will talk to my midwife at my appointment tomorrow about everything. I may start the RRLT, it may be too late but it may help a little bit. I will ask her about the eye ointment though. I was tested for all STDs at the beginning of my pregnancy so I won't need the ointment but will probably go with the Vit K shot. 

Bar-The fundal height is only approximate. I was told that is should go with how many weeks you are give or take 2 cm either way. You have no reason to worry. You also look shorter in your pics, your little girl could be taking after you. 

Midwife appt is tomorrow after I see the diabetic counselor and I will find out if Xavier is still breech. If he is I will have some extra appointments with my chiropractor so she can help turn him around. I think it is called the Webster technique.


----------



## JenzyKY

If you are declining either eye ointment or vitamin K, realize that it requires NO consent as it is a MEDICATION not a vaccine. Therefore, you better say it loud and clear PRIOR to birth or your child will get it immediately. Before baby and bump, I had never heard of anyone declining these but just FYI.


----------



## readynwilling

Yep Jenzy is right - i have already requested this of my MW and she is having the form drawn up for my next appt. I will def be reminding them when the time comes.


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, how do you convince your midwife to tell you the baby's position? My doctor refuses to do it. I have no idea where my girl is. 

For those who are going for vaginal delivery, what kind of pain medication are you using? I really want to have natural birth, but my DH is convinced that I will request the epidural the second I feel pain. We are actually taking a natural birth class. So we'll see.


----------



## JenzyKY

I just didn't want anyone to get mad if their baby got either vitamin K or e-mycin. 

I'll be sad if my Dr. doesn't tell me position tomorrow even though I'm pretty sure he is breech.


----------



## readynwilling

I had none with J - and will try to have none again. I feel it's important to have a "Wish" list rather then a plan.... That way if things don't go accordingly you haven't "failed".

Labour is painful - yes... But each contraction really only lasts a minute or so, then you get a few seconds rest - and I tell myself I can handle anything for 60 seconds at a time. Also it's important not to be afraid of the pain... Give into the contraction, know its a normal process, and each one brings you 1 step closer to meeting your baby. I remember reading somewhere In a natural birthing book and then repeating in my head over and over during labour "yes it hurts, I am OK, I can do this, baby will be here soon" or something similar - I liked having a mantra to concentrate on helped :)


----------



## readynwilling

My MW always just feels round and tells me?? I've never requested her to. Sorry your dr is bing uncooperative Bar :(


----------



## Barhanita

My doctor said that the babies change positions all the time at this stage and there is no need for me to know :-( It is probably right, but I would really want to know.


----------



## setarei

@bar, sorry your doctor won't share. Mine just feels and tells me right away and warns me that it's early enough that things can change. Do you see anyone else for your pregnancy that might be able to tell you other than your main doctor?


----------



## bella21

Ready- just wanted to say thanks for all the great info!!

Bar I was hoping yesterday my doctor would tell me position too but she didn't. I didn't ask though either , I forgot :dohh:

Speaking of forgetting....I can't remember ANYTHING anymore. Its so bad! I hope my brain comes back after baby is here!


----------



## CelticNiamh

readynwilling said:


> im a pretty big advocate for natural delivery (and RRLT) so i don't want to get to detailed so i dont say something defensive and it comes off wrong...
> 
> BUT - the list you provided LOLpants - there are just as many lists on the internet that say its safe for all women - so you really have to look at both sides of the research. Also for anyone who was gonna take "near due date" - if you don't start earlier (like 27-30 weeks) and take A LOT (building up like at 24 weeks i drank 1 cup a day, at 28 i started 2 cups, at 34 i'll drink 3 cups...) it isn't effective. The whole point is to have it nourish your uterus over time, taking some caps 2 weeks before you give birth won't make any difference.
> 
> I think that c-sections are 100% necessary for the safe healthy delivery of some babies... but given the choice i'd take an induced vaginal delivery over a c-section any day. JMO.
> 
> And finally - bouncing on the birth ball helps to open up your pelvis and get baby engaged :)

I agree on the RRLT I took it on my second pregnancy to prepare for my VBAC, I took the tablet form and no problems and he was a big baby :flower:

I used a birth ball last time to help bring Paul down, I knew I was going to be induced and normally all my babies like to stay high up so wanted to get him down lower before hand and it did work!!! :thumbup: they still freaked me out at the start of my induction though :dohh:

Thanks for all the great information Ready, it looks like we are all on the same page any way regarding delivery :hugs:



Barhanita said:


> setarei said:
> 
> 
> @bar, I'm still at my prepregnancy weight and although my OB isn't at all worried, my endo has decided to try to up my calories a little because of the diabetes. If you're worried about it, can you ask to see a nutritionist or dietician (not sure which is the right one here)? As others have said baby will steal from you so it shouldn't be an issue. Maybe you can use the lack of weight gain to get your doctor to give you an extra ultrasound so that you can see that the baby's on track for growth.
> 
> 
> My doctor said no ultrasounds, even though my fundal height was 29 cm at 30 weeks :-( I just have to trust that my baby is alright.Click to expand...

as every one else said do not worry about fundal height 2 cm either side is ok a girl I know had her baby about two weeks ago, she had a tiny bump and they were worried the baby was not getting enough and to small, but she had a very healthy 7 pound somthing baby in the end!! :flower: my bump is measuring big but according to my scan baby is small :flower: sorry about your doctor, I would think they would at least do one more small scan! 


Pola my feet are much better today! I will keep them up and rest today and that should do the trick :flower: glad your doing good 

Ready that is a great idea, I love to manage with out an epidural and just use gas and air!! but that will go out the window if baby is in any way not happy then my fear comes back about a section so I go for an epidural so I know I can be awake!! but all I really want for my birth is my baby put on my tummy, I would love delayed cord clamping but they are anal here and tend to do what suits them :growlmad: I have told my DH he better speak up for me and tell them or else I will go mad!!! that is it, not to much to ask for is it!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

missed my scan other day as I have a bad cold again and my dad had a funeral to go to. rang me at home after I cancelled asking why! errm I explained why on the phone ffs., And weirdly they changed it to only every thur morning my clinic. All is fine with me anyway. 

I wont be doing vit k I dont think and I am sure my breast milk has enough in it for my children, thankfully done my research first time around on feeding.


----------



## CelticNiamh

just a quick question, but the top of my bump is very painful when I move feels likes muscles any one else get that! or may be I really did over do it yesterday I say may be from lifting my two year old in and out of his buggy!! my ribs are ok hope it goes a way!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I get that when picking stuff up or something something even slightly straining which is general cleaning. Its a braxton hick I think but winds me. Winded, tightening and very uncomfortable.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> I get that when picking stuff up or something something even slightly straining which is general cleaning. Its a braxton hick I think but winds me. Winded, tightening and very uncomfortable.

A quick google search and it is a pulled muscle or can be tear in the muscle in your abdomin nice!! wonder is that why my heartbun is constant as well wont go away!! 

hope you can take it easy Dragonfly, I think that will have to be my plan for the day!! hope it goes away!!


----------



## Scottish

i get sharp pains in my bump at times celtic and it seems to occur when i do to much or bend or move to quickly.

Barhanita - sorry you are having problems with your weight but your bump is measuring bang on correctly so i am sure baby is growing fine and just stealing all your nutrients lol try not to worry to much :hugs:

I have given up weighing myself as its depressing me everytime i go on the scales it jumps up the way :(

I have not been feeling great this past few days as i have had a sore throat and wheezy chest and cough which is now painful when i cough. i have also a lot of gunk to cough up aswell. it kinda puzzled me but then i remembered i had that whooping cough vaccine last wednesday and i decided to visit google and i see that a lot of people have been complaining of this after getting the vaccine! i thing is it doesnt mention this side effect on the nhs website that i can see and the nurse who gave it to me never said i should expect to feel like this! i knew i would get a sore arm after which i did get but it didnt last long but this has been lingering for a few days now! 

I cant remeber who all here has had the vaccine? did you experiance these symptoms or know anyone that has?


----------



## Dragonfly

All my muscles are torn from previous preg so down the bottom of my bump they hang,. I was told i need psycio to get them back in to place again after this is why my stomach is like an old bean bag permanently :( William was a big boy.

I would never get a vax while pregnant. Also never was offered one here.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> i get sharp pains in my bump at times celtic and it seems to occur when i do to much or bend or move to quickly.
> 
> Barhanita - sorry you are having problems with your weight but your bump is measuring bang on correctly so i am sure baby is growing fine and just stealing all your nutrients lol try not to worry to much :hugs:
> 
> I have given up weighing myself as its depressing me everytime i go on the scales it jumps up the way :(
> 
> I have not been feeling great this past few days as i have had a sore throat and wheezy chest and cough which is now painful when i cough. i have also a lot of gunk to cough up aswell. it kinda puzzled me but then i remembered i had that whooping cough vaccine last wednesday and i decided to visit google and i see that a lot of people have been complaining of this after getting the vaccine! i thing is it doesnt mention this side effect on the nhs website that i can see and the nurse who gave it to me never said i should expect to feel like this! i knew i would get a sore arm after which i did get but it didnt last long but this has been lingering for a few days now!
> 
> I cant remeber who all here has had the vaccine? did you experiance these symptoms or know anyone that has?

I got the flu one last time and it just gave me a sore arm :hugs: with whopping cough I would not expect you be to coughing up any thing its a dry cough from what I remember but ring your doc to be sure!! hope you feel better soon!!hope it is not a flu or any thing :hugs: 

Dragonfly oh what joys of pregnancy LOL at least our little bundles are so worth it in the end!


----------



## readynwilling

CelticNiamh said:


> Ready that is a great idea, I love to manage with out an epidural and just use gas and air!! but that will go out the window if baby is in any way not happy then my fear comes back about a section so I go for an epidural so I know I can be awake!! but all I really want for my birth is my baby put on my tummy, I would love delayed cord clamping but they are anal here and tend to do what suits them :growlmad: I have told my DH he better speak up for me and tell them or else I will go mad!!! that is it, not to much to ask for is it!!!

Im asking for delayed cord clamping. Thanks for reminding me. I don't need to wait till the placenta is delivered... but until it stops pulsing is enough. My DH will probably be grossed out :haha: but i already agreed to go to hospital instead of homebirth, so he gets very little say in the rest of it!


----------



## CelticNiamh

readynwilling said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Ready that is a great idea, I love to manage with out an epidural and just use gas and air!! but that will go out the window if baby is in any way not happy then my fear comes back about a section so I go for an epidural so I know I can be awake!! but all I really want for my birth is my baby put on my tummy, I would love delayed cord clamping but they are anal here and tend to do what suits them :growlmad: I have told my DH he better speak up for me and tell them or else I will go mad!!! that is it, not to much to ask for is it!!!
> 
> Im asking for delayed cord clamping. Thanks for reminding me. I don't need to wait till the placenta is delivered... but until it stops pulsing is enough. My DH will probably be grossed out :haha: but i already agreed to go to hospital instead of homebirth, so he gets very little say in the rest of it!Click to expand...

When I had my daughter in Australia they had no problem with delayed cord clamping, which helps baby with transition to out side world so if they are quite they are ok as they are still getting oxygen from the cord! I would be the same once it stops cut it and injection for placenta!! I want that bit over with ugh!!! I am going to ask again this time see what they say!! if I am lucky I will have a nice midwife :flower:


----------



## mac1979

Looks like my midwife checks for position the same way as everybody else's. She just feels around and figures it out. I feel for people whose doctors/midwives won't let them know. I would just keep on them (in a nice way) to try and tell because if they wait until too late you may not be able to do things to change the position. 

I have a half a page of questions to ask my midwife today, I may just hand her the page and ask her to just give me answers so I don't feel like an annoying patient.


----------



## readynwilling

yeah im good with the injection for the placenta too :thumbup: We are so concerned with Iron levels in infants because their "stores" run low at about 6 months... WELL HELLO - maybe if we let them have all their blood at birth, the stores would last longer!

https://scienceofmom.com/2012/10/11/why-consider-delayed-cord-clamping/



> Research has found that delayed cord clamping allows 20 to 40 mL more blood to pulse from the placenta to the newborn, carrying with it an additional 30 to 35 mg of iron [2]. As a result, babies have higher newborn hemoglobin, lower risk of anemia at birth and through 2-3 months, and higher iron status and storage through 6 months of age [2, 3].

https://apps.who.int/rhl/pregnancy_childbirth/childbirth/3rd_stage/cd004074_abalose_com/en/


> The precise timing of clamping and cutting the umbilical cord may be important as there is some evidence of potential benefits for the baby when the cord is not clamped and cut immediately after birth. Physiological studies have shown that there is a transfer from the placenta of about 80 ml of blood at 1 minute after birth, reaching about 100 ml at 3 minutes after birth (1, 2). These additional volumes of blood can supply extra iron amounting to 40&#8211;50 mg/kg of body weight. When this extra iron is added to the approximately 75 mg/kg of body iron that a full-term newborn is born with, the total amount of iron can reach 115&#8211;125 mg/kg of body weight, which may help prevent iron deficiency during the first year of life (3).

Now that being said - there is some argument that delayed cord clamping *could* result in higher biliruban levels (jaundice). But that is a blood test - so if the hospital normally clamps right away, and the blood is tested say levels are at 100Mu (or however its measured and i used 100 as an "easy" number - im not sure what the levels are supposed to be) but when they test with a delayed cord baby the levels are 150Mu - and they say "oh baby is jaundice!" but baby has an extra 20-80ml of blood in their system - so yeah the level is gonna be higher! doesn't mean baby is jaundice. 

Just another thing to do your research and read ALL types of articles. If you stick to very medical articles you are gonna read it causes jaundice and if you read soley natural/midwife type articles - the longer you delay the better... no in betweens. Gotta decide whats right for you!

J was clamped/cut right away... guess what she was "borderline" Jaundice... had to go in for repeat blood test day after she was released. Same as both my Best Friends little girls... luckily none needed light therapy. But if all the babies are "jaundice" anyway in the hospital - whats the difference :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

being a total thread hog - but this is the stuff that interests me LOL

Im not so sure now you CAN delay the cord clamping and get the Synoticin injection for placenta delivery. I guess the injection has to be given RIGHT after birth, and there is a fear of the drug crossing the placenta, so they have to clamp right away. Will be reading more today LOL - im training a new girl at work, so i have lots of spare "research" time these days!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ready very intresting, Eireann had mild jaundice when born, but then all of mine have had it two of which were very bad and ended up in NICU under lights that was my first and third baby it was discovered it was AtoO incombatability and not normal Jaundice! also if you breastfeed it can take a little longer to clear and that is ok! Eireann cleared no problems at all and midwifes etc were brilliant! such a huge diffierence compare to Ireland here they pushed for me to formula feed!! :dohh: when in Australia it was nope just feed her lots of breast milk all her levels were great! so Eireann compared to her brothers had less Jaundice with delayed cord clamping :thumbup: she still had some but I think nealy all babies get that really! or may be because I get GD it increases the risk as well! 

Great to have that information!!! OOH have a feeling I am going to be an annoying patient LOL keep it coming Ready :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

ok - this is from Austrailia... but it is very good information i believe regarding the 3rd stage of labour:

https://www.health.wa.gov.au/havingababy/docs/1202_DeliveryPlacenta.pdf

So it looks like you CAN delay the cord clamping (2-3 mins) then have the syntocinon injection to deliver the placenta. I will be asking my MW on Wednesday at my appt :)


----------



## setarei

@ready, feel free to hog the thread with all this interesting information! :D

I'm very happy with my hospital right now. At my sisters', they took the kids away right away and didn't let mom see them until they were out of recovery a few hours later (csections). My hospital will keep the kids with you in recovery and hubby can stay too. They also advocate skin to skin and delay the tests for baby so that the baby gets time with mommy right away. All this is so very different from the other 2 hospitals I've been to so I'm glad that I won't have to fight against their policies to get what I want. Also, all the rooms are private and they recommend you move around during labour. I was so surprised because usually you have to go to a birthing center for that type of service :happydance:.


----------



## readynwilling

thats great Setarei! I am very lucky that my local hospital is one of the few in Ontario on WHO's baby friendly hospital list. This means ALL their rooms are LDR room (labour, delivery, recovery) so you don't have baby in one area and moved to another (unless you have a c-section of course) and baby stays with you (and your spouse) at all times. They are very pro BF'ing too which is nice.


----------



## setarei

@ready, I hadn't thought about checking out WHO's list. Do you have the link by any chance?


----------



## Dragonfly

They wouldnt do cord clamping for me,. refused and my second son had jaundiced, he was so ill from whatever they gave me in labour they never told me, and he couldnt feed for the first day at all. I hear my friend recently had delayed cord clamping so I hope I dont have to fight for it. I have a doula this time.


----------



## readynwilling

Setarei:

Here is link for USA hospitals https://www.babyfriendlyusa.org/find-facilities

a rather long detailed document about canada : https://breastfeedingcanada.ca/documents/BFI_Status_report_2012_FINAL.pdf

but i pulled from it for BC:


> There are two hospitals, GR Baker in Quesnel and BC Women&#8217;s Hospital and Health Centre in Vancouver which are designated &#8220;Baby-Friendly&#8221;.
> 
> Vancouver has the only donor human milk bank in Canada, located in BC Women&#8217;s Hospital

And for the UK:
https://progress.babyfriendly.org.uk/htables/all_hospitals_acc_status.asp


----------



## mac1979

There is only on in Nebraska on that list and it is an hour away from me. I think it is the individual doctor too. Where I am going they have a midwife led unit and an OB unit. I know the midwives delay cord clamping as a general policy and encourage walking and a natural birth, whereas the OBs you have to push for immediate clamping, walking around and no pain meds if that is what you want. Hence the reason I am really working on my blood sugar with diet to stay away from the OB, if I have to go high risk (with an OB) she and I will have a serious discussion on what I want vs what she would want.


----------



## readynwilling

yeah Mac - i think thats how it works here as there are really on a few "designated" hospitals in the country. If you see a midwife or a dr that is a "beleiver" you have access to everything "baby friendly" but if you see an OB at the hospital you really have to PUSH for what you want! I don't think that just because your hospital doesn't have the baby friendly designation that you can't have a baby friendly birth, you just have to find the right care giver and make your wishes known!


----------



## setarei

Thanks for all the links ready. I knew BC Women's was awesome but wanted to see if any others made the cut.

@mac, I was worried about having fights with my OB about what I wanted but it turns out he's pretty open to what I want so hopefully if you have to go with an OB you'll get lucky too.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow, a lot to catch up with here today!

Beautiful bump Scottish! 

Setarei: I hope you get the vaginal birth that you want. Even if you do have a c-section, at least you know you will be getting the ultimate prize at the end, two healthy LOs. It is odd that your family is so pro c-section but they probably just feel it is the "safest" and most controlled way to deliver. Fx for you! :hugs:

Barr: Try not to worry about weight gain; if your doctor's not concerned that you shouldn't be either. Also, my midwife is able to tell baby's position through touch/feeling around (like everyone else has mentioned).

Mac: Welcome back and good luck at the dietician's today!

Jenzy: I should clarify it was my prenatal instructor, (not my midwife), who suggested waiting the 3-5 days before removing all vernix from baby. I believe it was something to do with it being really good for their skin or something, (can't remember fully right now). You would ensure that you washed baby off after birth, you just wouldn't aggressively try and remove the vernix...

Lol: Have a great weekend away!

Celtic: I was LOL reading about your "hobbit feet." :haha: I have not had the joy of experiencing swollen feet yet but I do get really hot hands, which can cause my fingers to swell sometimes. I am thinking that I will soon have to stop wearing my engagement ring as it is getting a bit tight the hotter it gets outside, my wedding band is still fine thankfully. 

Ready: Wow, thanks for all the info. I too am hoping for an unmedicated birth so I find everything that you have been sharing very interesting. Funny, we actually talked about the Vitamin K shot and eye ointment in our last class, our instructor also feels the ointment is not really necessary but because of the regulations you mentioned in hospitals we will likely just go along with it. The nice thing about midwives is that they will wait to administer those things until after you have your skin on skin time so the baby will likely be sleeping when the ointment is on. That is one of the great things about homebirth, sometimes the midwives will just "forget" to apply the ointment :blush: Also, delayed cord clamping (which we will be doing) is standard practice with our midwives, might be the same with yours as well. 

Today my DH has started to paint our nursery as he is off. I cannot wait to see it when I get home from work today! :happydance:


----------



## JenzyKY

My friend goes to many births as she's a team leader in the NICU. She says that here they like to milk the cord to give the baby the blood then cut the cord. They do it most of the time unless the baby is very unstable. 

Eddie, I guess that makes more sense. Just be careful with the ears and neck. That's where I've seen problems. It's pretty satisfying to get a new baby clean though. They come out cute...but pretty gross. 

Pretty much all babies have some jaundice (bilirubin) in their system. A too high level can cause brain damage. Therefore they are all screened for it. A breast fed baby is much less hydrated if even hydrated at all so their levels tend to be much higher. Some shades and a little time under the light fixes this.


----------



## mac1979

Done with diabetes counselor and waiting for my midwife appt. Counselor said all of my levels looked really good and a spike here or there isn't bad. So far so good.


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay Mac! :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

yay Mac that is great!!!! 

mine are not so good a bloody 10 after my dinner OOOOOPS :wacko:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Jenzy! I will probably ensure that she gets a good wipe down/off after we have our skin to skin time and then try my best to not bathe her until she is three days old (except for daily washing of face and bum obviously). 

Congrats Mac, that is great news! :thumbup:


----------



## setarei

@mac, that's great and while you were on vacation too!


----------



## mac1979

My midwife was impressed too. My fundal height is 34 cm :thumbup:, this is going to be a big baby. His head was down too so I am happy with today. Everything is going so well, and we also got information on taking a hospital tour and pre registering. I just want to get everything done early so I won't have to worry about anything later on when I can't move as well. 

The midwife said as a practice that they delay cord clamping until it stops pulsing (as long as everything is good). I can also delay or reject any eye ointment/injections I want with no problem. She also said that RRLT won't hurt so I am going to start drinking it, she also said perineal massage is a really good idea to start now too.


----------



## stargazer01

wannabeprego said:


> The twins have arrived!! Check out my journal!!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...e-3-yrs-lttc-p-146-update-twins-here-146.html

Congratulations wannabe! Sorry I missed this! So happy for you and praying your babies get stronger every day. :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Pola, there is a star wars maternity t shirt and dad shirt on zulily.com right now. It made me think of you!


----------



## pola17

Mac: yaaay!! :thumbup:

Jenzy: :saywhat: MUST.HAVE! *grabs credit card* thanks for letting me know!! :flower:

Celtic: wazzup?????!!!


Girls, it's been hard to catch up! Today was soooooo busy! My day started with me waiting 2 hours at customer service at the bank where I have my account to ask for a certificate that my account is active. With that certificate I went to the office of the insurance the government give us to give them that certificate so they deposite me some money I have. Then, we had lunch. I went with my husband to pick up a tuxedo the orchestra had to give him, then had my eyebrows waxed, got my bangs trimmed, got a shower and went to my husband's concert (Shostakovich) and we just arrived home. *collapses* 
We just haven't stopped! :haha:


Hope all of you are doing great and that you're having a fantastic weekend! :flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

Pola, you must have it!


----------



## bella21

Pola sounds like you had quite the exciting day!!


Mac yayy for baby being head down!!!

I have the day off tomorrow yayyy! first saturday off in a long time!! OH and i are going to a good friend of mines wedding....its going to be kind of a high school reunion for me but thats okay it'll still be fun! Then on June 19th i fly down to north carolina to go see my parents and have a small baby shower :happydance: mostly with gift cards and stuff since I don't want to have to send everything back home :) I'm excited !


----------



## Dragonfly

Its JUNE! I could have my baby next month!!!! or a few days after july regardless thats very close. Managed to get myself together and get some stuff for my hospital bag. but I dont feel prepared at all.


----------



## Scottish

Yay on good results mac! :)

Pola you have been busy! Can I ask what bangs is? You said you got your bangs trimmed and it made me lol I don't know why. 

Thanks for all the info ready interesting stuff that I haven't even thought about!

I woke up this morning with a trickling feeling down my cheek I thought my nose was running but when I touched it it was blood! First time I've woken with a bleeding nose.
My chest is a wee bit better today but still quite gunky but not as sore as yesterday I hope it goes away if not i will call my GP on Monday. Baby's fine though sti kicking and moving about which is a relief! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend ! Xxx


----------



## Angelmarie

Going to catch up with the thread shortly but in the meantime can somebody please stop me buying stuff?!?! 

This picture does not include the pram, car seat, crib, cot, bouncer swing, jumperoo and a few but that wouldn't fit on my super king size bed!!!! 

I'm screwed if she comes out a boy! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Dragonfly

Thats why they dont tell you in scans here they got it wrong sometimes and parents went mad. I have no idea what I am having but I guess another boy. I have nothing for a girl at all. 

I am fed up with head colds now, back again with one and a chest cough forming. hospital app in 2 weeks since I was too unwell for last one. consultant app I should say and hes creepy I met him only once.


----------



## JenzyKY

Wow, Angel that is a lot! I have like nothing at this point. 

If Henry isn't a boy then I need some genetic testing at birth. He hasn't been shy!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Going to catch up with the thread shortly but in the meantime can somebody please stop me buying stuff?!?!
> 
> This picture does not include the pram, car seat, crib, cot, bouncer swing, jumperoo and a few but that wouldn't fit on my super king size bed!!!!
> 
> I'm screwed if she comes out a boy! :wacko:


OMG that is a fab babay stash :haha: I have done pretty good over the last few days quite happy with the few bits I have gotten for baby!! if your baby comes out a boy and mine a girl Ill swap OK :winkwink: 

Dragonfly I had the exact same feeling on Monday mini panic on all I needed to get made a good start now so feel so much better! creepy doctor yikes!! picture him in a clown suit to make you feel better LOL 

Scottish how the knitting or crochet going :) I think Bangs is your side frindge/layers 

Bella hope your having a great day :flower:

Pola :flower: it's all good :hugs: hope your having a good day!! well morning since your still asleep :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mac1979

Scottish-Bangs here are what fringe is on your side of the Atlantic.

Dragonfly-Boo for feeling crappy. I spent most of my first and begging of second tri with sinus infections. 

Angel-I feel so unprepared compared to you.

I need to shop today since I need a dress to wear to my baby showers and a wedding we have in a few weeks. I am hard to fit dresswise when I have a normal body, I have a feeling it won't be fun while pregnant. I also have my first baby shower tomorrow.


----------



## Dragonfly

I defo think I get more of these pregnant than ever as all 3 of my pregs its been colds after cold yet for 2 years break in between I never had a thing. 

I have a numb tingly patch under my left boob top of bump, I remember this with my first. Must be pressing on nerve.


----------



## pola17

Thanks for explaining, Mac! :happydance:

I must confess I'm getting irritated for no reasons. Poor DH and MIL. I feel I should lock myself in a room. I'm bitching "meow" level! :brat:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Very quite this evening :) hope that means your all having fun :) 

I think my feet have reached sausage stage lol uncomfortable with swelling tonight I say they will improve over night I hope


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies I hope you all have been well, I have been reading but had a fight with my mom and that puts me down, still haven't been able to work it out but hopefully soon. :( 

We got the cord blood banking this week and as a gift they gave us a free pre natal class with 7 sessions! We started today and had a ton of fun and learned a lot!! It was really such a nice thing for DH and I to do together I am so glad we got to :) 

Then we had a relaxed day in the contry house and made a barbecue which was yummy. It was a good day.


----------



## mac1979

I went dress shopping tonight. Got home and I was depressed and started crying. Nothing ever fits me right or shows bra straps. I also can't do strapless since all of my strapless bras have underwire and underwire bras make my ribs hurt. It is just depressing when I am already hormonal. :cry:


----------



## Barhanita

I am sorry Mac! I have like 4 good outfits right now, and I just rotate throughout them. I cannot even imagine what I would do if I needed a nice dress. I hope you will find one!

We have so, so so much baby clothes. If anyone in who is expecting a girl (most of mine outfits are girly) in the US (because of the shipping) want a couple of outfits - I can mail you some, I mean it. Just give me your address.


----------



## Barhanita

I have a lot of bibs too, and can mail them to boy-mammas, because it seems like all the US people are expecting boys


----------



## JenzyKY

:hugs: Mac, you are beautiful! 

Henry hasn't moved as much today...Makes me worry!

I have my first shower tomorrow and like nothing is off my registry at this point. I have no clue what I'm getting....


----------



## Barhanita

Jenzy, my girl hasn't moved much either. I even called the office, but they never returned the call. She moves every now and then, so I am not too worried. But definitely not as much as she used to. If I notice even further decrease or even not much increase, I will go in tomorrow. I understand how you worry! It's so hard to be calm when your baby is not moving as much as you want to.

My shower is in 3 weeks. I have gotten plenty of things off my registry from people who live far away, but nothing from people who are coming. I really don't care if they bring nothing or something that is not on the registry, but I am terrified that everyone will bring clothes.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Wow a lot to catch up on! Ill have to later when I feel like reading a lot haha. 

Jenzy my girl didn't move much the past couple days and I was worried. She is now back to kicking and moving alot. I'm sure Henry is just resting :)


----------



## mac1979

Jenzy, I am the same almost. I have my first shower tomorrow and only two things on my registry have been purchased.

Funnel cake made everything better.


----------



## JenzyKY

Yeah, I don't at all require a present! I just want to celebrate Henry. I don't want a bunch of tiny clothes though like you all said. That's my fear!

Henry is such a crazy baby it is strange for him to be pretty quiet. He has moved just enough to not send me downstairs to triage right this moment but not enough to calm m y worries! 

Mac, sweets make everything better!


----------



## bella21

hey all :flower: finally home from a long day relaxing. The wedding was fun but a little awkward because all the bridesmaids and maid of honors was made up of a group of girls that I used to be friends with. The friendships didn't end on bad terms, just kind of drifted apart from them. Plus everybody was up drinking and dancing and i would've felt really awkward dancing 7 months pregnant lol so me and OH kinda just sat on the sidelines, but otherwise it was a great time! oh but I did tear up watching the bride dance with her dad! My hormones couldn't hold it in haha

My best friend in west palm beach, Florida sent a shirt in the mail today that said "bridesmaid" on it and a letter that said "Will you be my".... I thought it was such a cute idea!!! the weddings not until may 2014 so that gives me plenty of time to lose baby weight but I'm so excited!! :happydance:

Bar thats so nice of you to offer clothes!! Im waiting until my baby shower next sunday to see what i get and then going crazy shopping from then on with everything we will still need!!

Jenzy, Chase didn't move much today until very late in the day. It worried me a bit because I usually lay in bed in the morning and just feel him constantly. He's moved enough to not make me call in but still not as much as normal. Maybe they are going through another growth spurt?

Mac I feel like a whale in every dress I wear too! I feel if its a flowy dress and not tight to my bump its even worse!! I was all excited to wear cute summer dresses with my bump and now not so much :( and mmmmmm funnel cake!! now i want some!!

Celtic my feet also started swelling today!! Not too much but enough for me to notice it...its also pretty painful to walk around on them!


----------



## Barhanita

Bella, you look very pretty in that shirt, I saw a picture on FB.

I am in the same boat - she moved just enough not to call anyone, but very little compared to before.

I really like the idea of sending things. You girls became very close to me, and this board is one of the things that keeps me sane during the pregnancy. I want to at least send cards to anyone who wants to share their address (from any country). Because I really really appreciate the support of this forum.


----------



## pola17

Celtic: saw in Facebook your feet! Does it hurt? :( are they better now? :flower:

Jenzy: good Henry moved enough to not make you worry anymore! :hugs:

Mac: :hugs: don't feel bad, please! You're gorgeous!!! Our hormones are such bitches! :hugs:

Bella: glad you had fun at the wedding! :thumbup:

Lily: :hugs: it's so hard to have fights with moms! I know how you feel but she will come around! :hugs: don't be sad!! 

Bar: how sweet of you! :flower:

As for me I had some sort of mental breakdown at 4am. :wacko: I didn't feel like keep telling you MIL's issues to not sound like a negative bitch. 

You see, since she arrived, she vomits everyday. Tigran is stressed to the point he's getting depressed and at moments he lets his anger take the best of him. 

One day she says she has gastritis. Next day she says she has severe gastritis. Next day she gets angry at me and wonders why I tell Tigran she has gastritis when she is perfectly healthy. Next day she says she has gastritis and tells me what she can't eat. But she cooks and eats things she can't eat. On Wednesday I got angry and told her ill keep an eye on what she eats because she's making herself sick and that as Tigran's mother she knows very well he's very sensitive and that besides bring worried about money, she's making him worry even more. 
Guess what? She eats cake while we sleep! Yesterday morning I catched her vomiting in a bathroom no one uses and that is next to a storage. She LIED to me. Said she woke up feeling bad. Starting walking while moaning like in a soupera and Tigran asks her what happened and she tells him she ate cake. Why is she doing this for us? Everyday we have to buy her new medications and call doctors. For Tigran it's a coincidence she's feeling bad. I think she's doing it on purpose.
Also, I still have to "prepare" her bath, clean her pubic hairs off the sink after explaining her 6 times how to clean them, glasses are disappearing again, she's putting fry pans inside the fridge again, she can't leave me alone!

On Friday we went to see Tigran on concert. At the theatre she wanted to go to the restroom. I took her there, and told her I'd wait outside. She said I should go with her because she's afraid :saywhat: 
Also at the theatre's cafe I asked her if she wanted something, she said no. I bought for myself a chicken sandwich and tea. I sat down at a table and she stayed standing up in a corner. I asked her to sit down and said no, that she was too embarrassed. She sat down when I got pissed. When I was about to eat the first bite she tells me what she wants. 
She follows me like a shadow. If I want to go out she moans to make me feel bad. 

Yesterday when I found out she was feeling bad because she ate cake, I started hyperventilating of anger. She's older than me. She's stressing me because she can't take care of herself. 
I think this is unfair. I'm expecting someone to take care of, yet I have to take care of a little girl. I can't enjoy what's left of my pregnancy. I can't work in nursery because she sucks my time and energy. I feel so much stress and its starting to hurt me. I've not been sleeping for 2 days, I'm worried on what will happen next day. 

I picture myself with a new born supervising an adult making sure she does things right. I've explained her 20 times to NOT PUT metals in the microwave. Everytime I hear the microwave I run, and find its starting to produce fire. I explain to her again DON'T DO IT. You'll burn the house down. If I rest a little I don't know what's gonna happen. 

I can't stand her. She's hurting my marriage. I'm tired of hyperventilating. Never reached this level of stress. If she stays living here, I'll tell Tigran she will either find her own apartment or its over for us. I can't take care of her, I really can't. My body aches after so much tension, she knows very well how Tigran and I react to her stupidities, yet, she keeps doing them. I just don't believe in coincidences. :nope:

I just want to cry! When I hear her talking to Tigran with her moaning/ dramatic voice, my neck and shoulders get hard as a rock.


----------



## Barhanita

Pola, I am so sorry!!! Please ask her to move out and ask your husband for protection. You need to take care of yourself and of your baby, but not a grown-up lady. I really-really hope you will fell better emotionally soon.


----------



## Scottish

Aww pola! That's an awful situation to be in! If it was me I would have to put my foot down and give oh an ultimatum she goes or you do! I know it's harse but if you have tried your best to try and sort things out and it's still the same then I think it's time to get harsh. If you really don't want to do that then maybe give one last chance! 

It is very hard because its your oh mother and of course he doesn't want to hurt her but its not good for you to feel like this or the baby. I didn't realise she was now living with you? I thought it was holiday :( 

Sending you lots of :hugs: and I really hope it gets sorted ASAP for your sake and hers. 

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barhanita

I just caught my baby's foot with my hands!! So freaky.


----------



## Scottish

Aww how cute barhanita! I have felt fingers and feet but not been able to grab anything yet as he's to fast lol xxx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So sorry Pola, that sounds awful :( I hope you can work it out before baby comes and things become more stressful :(


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Wow Bar that sounds awesome and creepy :) 

I think baby moved head up, she was head down on our last ultrasound and I had been feeling her hiccup down in my pelvis but today her hiccups have been around my navel, I think she might be transverse again


----------



## twinkletots

Oh my god pola, you poor thing. I have no idea how you are putting up with all that. Is the woman mentally ill? It doesn't sound like she is behaving in a normal or acceptable way.
I would definitely say you have to get her out of your home. I can't handle my mother in law for more than two days and she is a totally sweet and non interfering woman!
Good luck whatever you do but take good care of yourself.

Mac I also have a wedding to go to and nothing to wear. I cried in the changing room the other week cos i felt so horrendous in everything I tried on. My daughter was with me too and said don't get upset mummy , you always look beautiful. Nearly broke my heart bless her!

Cute foot holding bar!


----------



## pola17

Lol Bar! I wish I could grab my boy's foot! How adorable! :cloud9:

Problem with MIL is that she's not from here. She's from Armenia. She doesn't speak Spanish and can't live on her own.
As for her stay being a holiday or stay living, we don't know yet. She's supposed to help us for some months and return to Armenia, but if she wants to stay here, she'll have to move. 

After posting here I started crying. Tigran found me and we talked. He was furious. He had a fight with her. But they made up! 

I told him if she gets sick because she ate something she didn't have to, I won't move a finger. I told him I'm angry, and that now she's his responsibility not mine. I don't have to take care of 2 babies.

Grrrrrrrr I'm so angry!! :brat:

Thanks for the support girls, it means a lot! :flower:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Wow Pola I'm sorry you have to deal with your mil. I would seriously lose it! I hope you can get things figured out cause all that stress isn't good for you. Hang in there:flower:


----------



## pola17

Thanks Jolley! I actually list it a few minutes ago. 
We were invited to a lunch. When I wanted to shower, MIL was showering and that's not her fault. I didn't calculate well. 

Tigran asked me why I was late, I explained and he started yelling I can't talk about his mother, and started talking shit abou my family. I'm currently not talking to him.


----------



## Dragonfly

All I need is toiletries for me and baby for my hospital bag and my dads got me some nice cloth nappies and a sling :p feel a bit more prepared now all I have to do is wash baby clothes, get a bag from someone and panic.


----------



## Barhanita

I am sorry Pola. Family conflicts are incredibly hard. I hope your husband and MIL will remember that you are the pregnant and vulnerable one here, and that the only reason she came is to help you. But please, vent here as much as you need!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I agree with Bar, Pola! I hope it sorts out and until then we are here to listen :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola hun I am soooo sorry how awful for you and what to do!!! Think it is time she went home and came out again when baby is born for a HOLIDAY staying in a hotel as well :hugs: it causing huge tension for you and your DH he totally over reacted from stress it sounds like!! Stress is not good esp for you over anyone else, I wish I knew what to advise to sort out the problem!! I think may be a trip to the doctor as to why she vomits every day!! :dohh: sounds like she has some issues and is trying to get between you both she wants her son to dote on her over you may be??? she cannot be happy either with the tension I mean she has to notice and it has to be effecting her as well! :hugs: Oh I hope you find an answer soon or you will need a break from her your mum lives far away , am I right!! Invite her up get her to sort out your MIL from hell from the sounds of it :dohh:

OH my poor feet are worse I am wearing slippers cannot wear shoes now :dohh: my left foot is worse not sure why that is!! I went up to my see my mum to day!! I came home and left my blood glucose monitor behind!! noooo I luckily have a spare one, but not sure if the strips are working right so may go back up tomorrow to get the other one damit:dohh:

Mac look for an empire line dress does not matter what figure you have it will flatter it! Something like this!! https://www.google.ie/imgres?imgurl...6OrUcGlCoqI7Aa7gYHIAg&ved=0CGIQ9QEwAw&dur=138

Hope that link works!! I have one with short sleeves in blue its not a maternity dress but just 2 sizes bigger than what I would normally wear, my sister was very big and has lost a lot of weight and gave it to me LOL but its perfect outlines the boobs nicely and top of bump while skimming over everything else and you can wear a bra!! Just an idea for you any way! 

Borr :hugs: hope all works out with your mum and I am sure it will :flower:

Hey to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So I found a birthing ball in storage (a gym ball lol) and brought it up. I've heard you sit on it and bounce a bit but then I read that some one recommended bouncing on it to induce labor, will it induce labor if I bounce on it, or is it safe??? :shrug:


----------



## Barhanita

Celtic, so sorry about your feet!


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> So I found a birthing ball in storage (a gym ball lol) and brought it up. I've heard you sit on it and bounce a bit but then I read that some one recommended bouncing on it to induce labor, will it induce labor if I bounce on it, or is it safe??? :shrug:

No you would have to be close to going in to labour or in early labour, at this point it helps you sit in a good position and gets baby in to a better position for birth, I use mine the last 3 weeks to help bring my baby down in to the pelvis and it worked :flower: wait till your 35 weeks if your worried about early labour :hugs:



Barhanita said:


> Celtic, so sorry about your feet!

Thanks Bar going to put my feet up and relax this eveing!! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sorry about your feet Celtic I hope they get better:(


----------



## Scottish

Aww Celtic hope your feet calm down back to normal! I bet you feel list without glucose monitor it must be like needing to have your phone with you (like I do lol) all the time and its also life saving to hehe 

Pola I am sure your oh will calm down! He will be feeling touchy as its his mum so he probably feels like he needs to stick up for her! As for him talking about your family , why do men do that? My oh always has something to say about my family when we argue and it's like totally inappropriate at the time but I think they try to pass the blame when they know we really are right ;) 
But seriously I really hope things calm down for you :hugs: 

I may ask my mum for a shot of her gym ball to have a bounce on lol

Celtic you asked me how's the crochet going, well not so well lol I keep failing every pattern I try :( BUT :) I am getting better every day so I think until I can safely crochet the simplest pattern the baby booties are on hold lol


----------



## readynwilling

Yep i just sit on my ball when i watch TV (until J steals it from me of course :dohh: )

My truck died on me this morning - so that made me mad... so i thought MAYBE it was out of gas - so i walked the 3-4 minutes from my truck to get a small container of gas... walk back, put gas in truck - it starts right up YAY, then dies :( so i go back and get MORE... and the truck wont start at all :grr: so i call a tow truck and bring it home... DH gets home and bangs on the gas tank and it starts!! So my gas guage must be stuck (cause it was showing i had gas - i don't drive around on empty LOL) and my fuel pump quit working. He is testing driving it now...

So THEN i put J down for her nap (my mom had her through the truck fiasco) and do some house work and decide to work on J's quilt to "relax and unwind" well if i don't F&*^*N run out of thread about 1 hr in... with a napping baby and no running vehicle so i couldn't even go get some :grr: 

anyway that was my annoying day :( 

On a brighter note i got the wall decal up in j's room and we are going shopping for her big girl bed this weekend! I know you guys are all doing nurserys and its a little more exciting, but i can't "rework" my nursery till i have J out of it LOL

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zps46df8bd3.jpg


----------



## setarei

@ready, those are some great decals. Looks like it's gonna be a great nursery

@celtic, sorry about the feet. I hope that you feel better after leaving them up and that your backup monitor works.

@pola, I'm sorry you're having so much trouble with your MIL. I know you don't want to upset anyone but if it's getting so bad it might be time to think of alternative arrangements. Is there anywhere else she can stay, just for a few days at least so you can get your sanity back? Feel free to keep talking to us here. I don't know about the rest of the gals here but I know what it's like to have someone living in my house that is a constant stress inducer (well I have had it in the past).

AFM, I'm so so itchy! This cholestasis is really making things uncomfortable. I've already run through all the recommended relief methods but I'm still causing a few new cuts each day as I scratch. I look like I've gotten into a fight with a bobcat... I know there's nothing else that can be done about it but I had to vent a little.


----------



## lolpants

Back from my awesome hols - had great time and weather, but all the walking around has left me in agony :(

Phoebes Dad met us there and she has gone on with him to Scotland for the week.. need to enjoy the peace and use the time to get some stuff done around the house, but gonna be hard with all my pelvic and back pain .. and I miss Phoebe ofc :cry:

Hope you're all well :flower:

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

ooo I'm in last but 1 box on ticker too! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Lily: I've read the same as well! (The ball) where did you get it and how much did it cost? :flower:

Thanks for all support! Things are more calmed now. I just don't know what to do or think. At least I had a great day at this lunch we were invited. I met a psychologist who recommended me a birth place where they treat you well and have techniques for natural labor. Will look for it on Facebook! Hope my insurance covers it!

Lily, also these friends said some midwives or doulas (not sure) are going to give a free talk about labour on Thursday at Juan Leon mera street. Not sure the time, but once I'll have more information I'll let you know.


----------



## pola17

Seratei: what's cholestasis??? Whatever it is, hope it gets better! :flower:

Celtic: sorry about your feet!! What can you do to improve things? :( hope you get better soon! :hugs:

Ready: the wall art is BEAUTIFUL!!!

Lol: :hugs: hugs for missing Phoebe!!!

Hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## mac1979

Pola-I am not sure of you MIL's age, but I would wonder if she could have early onset Alzheimers or dementia? That is kind of what it sounds like to me so you may want to have her checked out if you could. That would explain a lot of her actions, it may be beyond her control. Or she could possible have hoarding tendencies which is a form of OCD. Just a couple things, if she has a diagnosis of something it may help you cope, especially if she moves. 

Ready-that wall art is awesome!!

Lol-your vacay sounds awesome, you will get your babe back soon.

I just finished baby shower #1. I only got 2 things off of my registry, and a bunch of clothes. We did get a travel sleeper/co sleeper that will be really handy, and is something I didn't think about registering for. I just don't need that many clothes, or dresser is getting full as is the closet.


----------



## pola17

Mac: she's only 57! :wacko:

As for your baby shower, how many are you getting? :happydance: and how many things did you separate on baby registry? :)


----------



## Dragonfly

My ticker is up a box! panic!


----------



## roomaloo

Hi ladies. Just seen this thread! I'm team yellow due August 28th. This is my second, my daughter is 16 months. Glad to be in 3rd tri, really don't enjoy pregnancy and still puking every day :(

Looking forward to reading how everyone progresses :D


----------



## pola17

Welcome, roomaloo!! :hi:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome, roomaloo! Congratulations! :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Welcome roomaloo :) 

I start my weekly NST's on Thursday. Has anyone ever had one before?


----------



## amethyst77

Hi roomaloo- poor you with the sickness :(

I had my whooping cough jab today. Now my arm is aching, and I would like to just sleeeeep!!

I was in Greece last week and DH painted the nursery whilst I was away :happydance: We're getting the carpets cleaned next week, then we can collect the furniture. I can't wait!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

roomaloo said:


> Hi ladies. Just seen this thread! I'm team yellow due August 28th. This is my second, my daughter is 16 months. Glad to be in 3rd tri, really don't enjoy pregnancy and still puking every day :(
> 
> Looking forward to reading how everyone progresses :D


Welcome to the thread, sorry your still getting sick, but the end is in sight :flower:

Pola how are you doing today, hope it is a better day for you :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Jolley: what's an NST? :dohh:

Celtic: not much better. We tried to talk things out last night. Then while arguing with my husband in our room, she came in without knocking and I stormed out. To me that's one of the rudest things someone can do to me. My room is my sanctuary, my only private place. 
My husband asked me to forgive him, yet, this morning he was cold, she barely said good morning, prepared her own breakfast and locked herself into her room. 
I once again could not sleep last night. If things won't get any better, I'm considering leaving for my home town to spend a few weeks.

And thanks for asking. I'm crying you all care! :hugs: I feel very depressed now!


----------



## amethyst77

Oh Pola :hugs: What a nightmare :( That is so rude of her. You shouldn't have to be considering moving out of your own house for her benefit :(


----------



## setarei

@Jolley, I've been having NSTs (non stress tests where they monitor baby's heart and your contractions for about 20 minutes) for a few weeks now. They do this so that they can see accelerations in the baby's heart (I believe they want to see 2 in 20 minutes). Usually they're fine except when baby decides not to cooperate and runs away every time there is an acceleration forcing you to stay there for 50 minutes while they try to get it recorded. Hopefully your baby is more cooperative though ;).


----------



## mac1979

Pola-I registered for too many items I think. I kind of went nuts little scanning gun. So sorry about your MIL causing a rift with you DH. It was very rude of her to come in without knocking while you were arguing. I probably would have went off on her. I would say to go and spend time with family so you can gather your thoughts in a calmer (saner) environment. 

Hi roomaloo, welcome!!!

Jolley-good luck with your NST!

Amethyst-Yay, for getting the nursery painted. I have been after DH for months to get our carpets cleaned. I feel like D-Day will be here before we know it. 

Not much planned for today here. I may check out the consignment shops for a dress or skirt to wear to a wedding and I am now able to upgrade my phone so I am probably going to get a new phone. I am trying to decide between two different ones.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Happy Monday Everyone!

Angelmarie: wow you are so organized, amazing! I think I only have about 12 outfits for her right now, though I do expect I will get a lot more at my shower. 

Borr: sorry to hear about your fight with your Mom, I hope things get better soon! :hugs: Also, as everyone has also mentioned, birthing/exercise ball helps get baby in a better position. I am going to start using mine a lot more for things like TV watching or computer time at 30 weeks!

Mac: Big :hugs: re the whole dress fiasco. I know you will find something that looks lovely. I think Celtic mentioned the good old empire waist, which is always a safe bet! :thumbup: Also, glad to hear that your shower went well, I really hope people buy off the registry for ours too. As I am having the first girl in a long time I have a feeling people will go a bit crazy with the clothing purchases as well :wacko:

Jenzy: hope that you had a great shower!

Bar: you are so sweet and such an amazing source of support for so many of us here too. I really hope that we all keep in touch following the birth of our LO's (we'll have to form some sort of Mommy/Mummy club or something). 

On a related note, I still have to add you ladies to FB, I just don't get on the computer much at home or on the weekends. I will try and add everyone this week! :thumbup:

Pola: I hope things get better with your MIL. I really think your DH needs to understand how this situation is causing you undue stress and be more respectful of that. As you said, you already have one baby to worry about, you don't have the time or energy to coddle her right now. Plus, isn't she supposed to be there to help you? I really hope things improve soon. :hugs:

Celtic: I hope that your poor feet feel better soon!

Ready: J's room looks awesome!

Lol: glad you had a great weekend away.

My DH painted the nursery this weekend. We are going to move the crib, dresser and book sling holder in later this week, (after I have a chance to go through and steam clean the carpets). I think we have almost decided on a glider now too. Getting excited that things are starting to come together! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

Lol amethyst, problem is that she's not from here, has nowhere to stay, we can't afford her a hotel and found out she didn't bring a penny knowing we are having a very tight budget for the next few months. 
:nope:


----------



## pola17

Mrs Eddie: pictures!!!!!! :happydance:

Mac: you just reminded me of that Simpsons episode when Bart starts playing with those registering machines for registry :haha: hope you get more of the stuff you need! :hugs:


----------



## amethyst77

Oh no Pola- that is really bad. In that case, maybe would go and stay with family for a few days. 

Mrs Eddie glad your nursery has been painted too :thumbup:


----------



## mac1979

I have tried empire waist dresses, but my boobs are so big that the seam always hits too high up and almost cuts off my boobs instead of under them.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Amethyst, nice to have it done isn't it? :flower:

Mac, this is probably a silly question, but are you looking at maternity dresses or just buying a larger size in regular clothing?


----------



## more babies

Pola so sorry to hear you are having a tough time with your MIL! :hug: I think you've done a great job handling it so far but hopefully things change soon so you can relax and focus on taking care of you and your baby! :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

I have tried both, nothing fits right. I am very oddly shaped and always have been. I have a very long torso, low waist and big boobs. Dress shopping has always been emotional for me.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola Oh that is not on at all, she over stepped a mark there walking in with out knocking, I would be feeling pretty dam bad if I were in your shoes! it would not be so bad if she knew her boundaries but clearly does not!! OH and talking to her is not working either :dohh: I wounder if your DH would be so happy if your mother was interfering as much and walking in on you, as long as he does not pull her up on that in front of you she will keep doing it, now if he has and she is ignoring him I would be going mad:hugs: I can not believe she came with very little money and expects to stay for so long, you have tried sorting it and she is not listening god not sure what you can do!! I would go away for a few days for a break you need one badly and let your DH mind her! nothing worse than an over bearing house guest and it will get worse when the baby arrives! plus you have no end in sight :dohh:


Mrs Eddie ah thanks they are ok as long as I take it easy :flower: hard as I want to get so much done before baby gets here, that is great the nursery is nearly done!! I have my two little ones bedroom nearly done, I have a bed arriving tomorrow for my little boy Paul gona be a :happydance::cry: moment when he sleeps in his big bed for the first time, we are still so very close and I still see him as my baby boy :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> I have tried empire waist dresses, but my boobs are so big that the seam always hits too high up and almost cuts off my boobs instead of under them.

Mac I have big boobs as well, go for stretchy fabric, or what might work is a non maternity dress in a bigger size it will have more room around the boobs :thumbup:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Ames and Mrs Eddie yay for getting nursery painted!! When I saw Isabela's painted it made everything so real!! :cloud9:

Pola I can understand why you are so frustrated but I would double think the going away for a few weeks as it's not really a solution but rather a temporary run away. Remember that it's your house and you need to sort things with Tigran or this could really hurt your marriage. Remember your marriage is most important now, it need to be strong to survive baby :) 

I started washing baby's things today. I started with blankets, towels, bibs, and burp cloths. While waiting for one load I was chilly so I used one of Isabela's aden and anais blankets and WOW these are comfy!! It looks so thin I always wondered how it would keep Isabela warm but it really is warm yet breezy, no wonder babies love these!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Mac, hmmm, I was thinking maternity might be better as the material is normally a bit stretchier. Sorry you are having such a tough time. I really like a maternity dress that I got for a black tie event here. It had a lace overlay and then tied at the waist. This is more of a winter dress and might be too hot for summer though but maybe a similar style might work for you?

https://www.motherhoodcanada.ca/Product.asp?Product_Id=90468Z10427&MasterCategory_Id=MC35

Or something like this: 
https://www.motherhoodcanada.ca/Pro...35&green=9DC3B9D0-BB53-503F-0A34-3D80E33E43D5

Celtic, aw that is sad that your LO is moving into his big boy bed but all has to be done to get ready for baby. I remember my friend's son loving his new bed, (it was a pretty cool race themed one).

Borr, I can't wait to start washing baby clothes and items. Will probably wait until after my shower and get it all done at once. 

Oh and Pola I will be sure to post pictures once the room is more put together and decorated. :thumbup:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Setarei thanks for explaining what it is exactly cause I wasn't sure haha I just knew it was to monitor the baby. Hopefully my girl does cooperate:thumbup: how are you and your babies doing?

Pola it's a test they do to monitor the baby's heart and make sure it's doing good and getting enough oxygen and stuff. I'm sorry about your frustrating situation:(
I hope your husband will be more supportive of you and your baby and put you guys first. His mother sounds extremely difficult to deal with. Feel free to vent to us all you want :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I should have waited too Mrs Eddie, I just can't seem to get it off my mind so I thought why not... lol :blush:


----------



## setarei

@jolley, you're welcome. I like the NSTs as they keep my stress level down knowing all's well. 

Venting coming up ahead;
I'm feeling crummy today and since I woke up with a higher fasting sugar than I've ever had (even though I'm now on insulin); I'm thinking I might be sick but I don't have any real symptoms yet. 

I expected the third trimester to be about back pain, shortness of breath, an uncomfortable belly; you know the usual... I wasn't prepared for all these extra complications and they're starting to get to me. Every time I get a new blood test, I'm expecting a call from my doc saying "Time to go to the hospital now" and it's keeping my nerves raw. On top of all that, had a lot of stress due to family and my pets keep needing emergency procedures so things have been hectic to say the least.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sorry setarei!! I can't imagine being on nerve all the time like you :( I hope you are not sick!


----------



## mac1979

Seterai, I'm not on insulin but I woke up with a high fasting sugar today too. Weirdly enough, I had blackberries, raspberries and cottage cheese for breakfast and 2 hours later my blood sugar was a lot lower. I'm wondering if it was just a bad reading.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

setarei said:


> @jolley, you're welcome. I like the NSTs as they keep my stress level down knowing all's well.
> 
> Venting coming up ahead;
> I'm feeling crummy today and since I woke up with a higher fasting sugar than I've ever had (even though I'm now on insulin); I'm thinking I might be sick but I don't have any real symptoms yet.
> 
> I expected the third trimester to be about back pain, shortness of breath, an uncomfortable belly; you know the usual... I wasn't prepared for all these extra complications and they're starting to get to me. Every time I get a new blood test, I'm expecting a call from my doc saying "Time to go to the hospital now" and it's keeping my nerves raw. On top of all that, had a lot of stress due to family and my pets keep needing emergency procedures so things have been hectic to say the least.

Yea it will be nice getting them and knowing things are ok. Sorry about your stress level and all the hectic things going on. Fx things calm down and you can relax and lower your stress and worry :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Make sure you share pics of your nurseries girls!?

I had my whooping cough jab and some blood taken earlier, just feeling tired - but that's standard really! :haha:

Big hugs Setarei and Pola :hugs: last thing you need is stress

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

dont have a nursery mine sleep with me. :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Has anyone still been DTD? I haven't felt like doing it at all since the 1st tri:haha: My poor husband...haha :haha: I doubt I'll be feeling like it anytime soon


----------



## borr.dg.baby

We still DTD but maybe every two weeks or so... It's been awkward and hard to get it done because of the big belly since about 22 weeks or so. We had a romantic evening last week and that made it much better :) we made out for like an hour and that's something that hasn't happened in a while lol DH says that even though he knows baby is okay it's just awkward for him to know she's there, it's weird for me too lol


----------



## amethyst77

We're the same as Boor- every couple of weeks and surprisingly it's me that's instigating it!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> @jolley, you're welcome. I like the NSTs as they keep my stress level down knowing all's well.
> 
> Venting coming up ahead;
> I'm feeling crummy today and since I woke up with a higher fasting sugar than I've ever had (even though I'm now on insulin); I'm thinking I might be sick but I don't have any real symptoms yet.
> 
> I expected the third trimester to be about back pain, shortness of breath, an uncomfortable belly; you know the usual... I wasn't prepared for all these extra complications and they're starting to get to me. Every time I get a new blood test, I'm expecting a call from my doc saying "Time to go to the hospital now" and it's keeping my nerves raw. On top of all that, had a lot of stress due to family and my pets keep needing emergency procedures so things have been hectic to say the least.

It could be down to hormones hun, even though I am on insulin my blood sugars rise and it is nothing we are doing wrong its all down to the GD expect your numbers to rise as you get closer to your DD also for your insulin to be increased each week! mine is increased every week! stress can do it as well, you have the added worry with the itchyness as well so that will add to it :hugs:

hope your pets behave now and no more trips to the vet's 


Scottish I meant to answer you earlier, I am telling you crochet booties are hard!! they are beauriful when done but not the easiest of patterns to follow!!! which reminds me I will get my hubby to help me sort out our scanner and I will scan the two I have and they are quick to do as well :thumbup:

Jolley Yea kinda, I got my mojo or what ever back but last time we made an attempt I was so uncomfortable I did not enjoy it at all, so we have skipped it the last 2 or so weeks poor DH :dohh:


----------



## twinkletots

We are also only dtd about once every week or two. Last time I just felt totally undignified, between my huge belly getting in the way and my stuffed up sinuses I just felt like a wheezy beached whale. Not very attractive!
Bless my hubby tho he is still up for it. Reckon I am pretty much done until after the birth now tho


----------



## CelticNiamh

twinkletots said:


> We are also only dtd about once every week or two. Last time I just felt totally undignified, between my huge belly getting in the way and my stuffed up sinuses I just felt like a wheezy beached whale. Not very attractive!
> Bless my hubby tho he is still up for it. Reckon I am pretty much done until after the birth now tho

Oh the glamor of pregnancy!! I love the wheezy beached whale!! kinda felt the same way!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Big :hugs: Setarei, I hope you feel better.

Borr, I would totally be washing the limited items that I have now but I still haven't gotten any baby laundry detergent :haha:

Re DTD like most of you ladies DH and I are about once a week to every two weeks. I haven't been loving it as much as I did before I was pregnant but its not bad either :shrug: I do see it being more of a problem as my belly continues to expand in these final weeks...


----------



## roomaloo

Haha only about twice since bfp!


----------



## Scottish

Offft I really canna be arsed dtd lol! It's to much hard work at the moment and I also am so aware of my bump and baby moving at the time I cannot get in the mood so oh is a very lucky man when he does get it haha 

Thanks Celtic yeah the pattern for booties does seem really difficult! Hopefully as I gain experiance it will seem easier 

I haven't really done much with nursery yet it's been a dumpin ground for all the baby stuff but I will start sorting it soon I guess 

Pola big hugs :hugs: am sad to hear that you are still stressed :(

Lol love your holiday pics you posted on fb hope the time passes quick until phoebe is back home :hugs:


----------



## more babies

I was put on pelvic rest at 5 weeks so haven't :sex: since then. I told DH once I get to 37 weeks we can get back into it so he's counting down the days :haha: 6 weeks 4 days to go! This pregnancy I haven't even been in the mood at all anyways but with the last one we were :sex: at least every day sometimes multiple times a day! I couldn't get enough and DH would even turn me down at times because it was so much. Thank goodness its not like that this time or it'd be torture for me. :dohh:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha our hormones are like a rollercoaster! Constantly up and down! The joys of pregnancy!:haha: our DHs our good sports to put up with us! 

Twinkle tots you made me laugh with the beaches whale comment! Totally how I feel! :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Beached *


----------



## readynwilling

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Has anyone still been DTD? I haven't felt like doing it at all since the 1st tri:haha: My poor husband...haha :haha: I doubt I'll be feeling like it anytime soon

Ummmm All the time LOL probably more so now then EVER HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Barhanita

We are having sex every five days or so. It's kinda very careful type now and I cannot say that I enjoy it as much as I used to.

I am very scared of the postpartum period. For those who already have children, when did you start having sex again?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Go Ready :) I will aiming for lots at the end in the hopes something gets moving before indcution :thumbup:

Bar up to 6 weeks depending on how the bleeding is going after birth, if it stops sooner then may be sooner :flower: when ever you feel comfortable I guess


----------



## Scottish

Barhanita I dtd 6 weeks after my dd was born and I can remember it because I instigated it and I had not re started contraceptive at that point so it was defo an oops moment but I woke up in middle of night desperate for it lol it ended In a trip to my GP next morning for morning after pill :( we had no more accidents after that as I soon went and got the depo injection !!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Today I can say for the first time that I feel very big and uncomfortable. I have been able to get around and I went to the bank today and it was almost impossible for me to get around, now I have a very bad back ache :( I just feel so big (not fat, I love my pregnancy body), just big!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Hahaha way to go Ready! Do you get BH after? That's one thing I'm scared of


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Borr I know what you mean...sleeping is so hard cause its hard for me to get comfortable and I always feel like I can't breathe!


----------



## bella21

Jolley I'm right with you...still no sex drive...havnt had one this whole pregnancy..and don't really plan on it. Poor OH. he's really understanding though! I tried a couple times and every time i disliked it more and more so after the last time (which was probably around 20 weeks :haha: ) i decided no more lol

Also no nursery here...Chase will be in the room with us! crib and bassinet are both set up and ready to go ... well they need a good wash first but I also havnt bought any baby detergent yet lol.

A friend of mine gave me a huge garbage bag full of newborn and 0-3 months clothes today! I don't even think I could use all of the clothes in time before he grew out of them theres so much! Have to go through it all tomorrow and decide what I'm keeping and whats going to goodwill! 

BTW mac...not sure if they have Boscovs where you live but i found a nice dress there today (not maternity) for my baby shower. its black so its much more slimming then these other frumpy dresses. and it has a tie underneath the boobs to separate bump. They had all different styles there too...just a thought for you to check out!

Well waiting for OH to get home then going to catch up on wrestling and head to bed...nite girls!


----------



## mac1979

Bella, if you want I can tell you what happened on Raw if you don't want to stay up.:haha:


----------



## bella21

lol thanks Mac but nooo don't tell me!! Ill probably be up until 3am watching it by the time OH gets home but thats ok haha. I love that you watch it too btw!!


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm not going to use Dreft laundry detergent. It smells so strong I can barely walk by it at Babiesrus. Plus I've heard it can fade the clothes fast. I'm just using free and clear like I use now. 

I hope to not keep Henry in our room too long but I'm definitely not cosleeping so theres no reason for him to be there once he sleeps ok.

I made these today.
 



Attached Files:







henry letters.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bella21

Jenzy thanks I was meaning to ask about the dreft because i put it on my registry but my friend told me today she just used the free and clear too! If i don't get any at baby shower (which i doubt i will) ill be doing the free and clear also!

very cute name plates by the way!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Thanks Bella! 

I'm just confused as to why baby detergent smells so much!


----------



## Dragonfly

TMI but my guts are wreaked this past two days! and I wasnt eating anything weird.


----------



## lolpants

DTD has been last thing on my mind this pregnancy! Me and OH agreed to abstain until right at the very end (as can help get baby out!)

Jenzy those letters are awesome!!

As I am team yellow I am not bothering with nursery right now. Baby will be in with me to around 6 mths, then if a girl go in with Phoebe and if a boy will have to do spare room up (is already painted blue so don't need to do much)

I had whooping jab at 9.15am yesterday, felt fine right until midnight last night, but then arm suddenly really really sore and heavy :( - had no sleep 'cos of it!! 

Lol xx


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Aw love those letters Jenzy, very cute! My DH just made some similiar ones for Isla this weekend but I think we are going to paint them white!


----------



## mac1979

Hey ladies, so I am getting ready to buy a breast pump soon and I have decided on Medela, I just don't know whether to get the double pump or single. I am able to be a SAHM so I plan on starting to pump after 6 weeks or so, so I can have some around in case I get sick or he stays at grandmas so DH and I can have a date night.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I got the single one Mac, figured it would be enough, I am with the same situation as you, SAHM 

Jenzy I love those letters! Is Henry's nursery going to be nautical themed? I love it!


----------



## readynwilling

Nope no BH after... just good times, followed by a nap :haha:



mac1979 said:


> Hey ladies, so I am getting ready to buy a breast pump soon and I have decided on Medela, I just don't know whether to get the double pump or single. I am able to be a SAHM so I plan on starting to pump after 6 weeks or so, so I can have some around in case I get sick or he stays at grandmas so DH and I can have a date night.

I bought a double breast pump from Medela used. I paid $150 for it, then i bought new shields and tubes for like $40 :) If you can swing the double go for it... save SOOOO much time.

As a side note... they say to wait 6 weeks... i waited 6 weeks, and J refused the bottle. So having a pump was useless cause she wouldn't drink. I tried probably 15 different types of bottles. I also gave J a soother on day one and it never caused any nipple confusion. I am only going to wait maybe two weeks before offering a pumped bottle here and there so if i need to i can give him one. I actually lent my pump to my sister who used it to exclusively pump for her little guy as she had BF'ing problems and now need to get it back :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

love those letters so cute!! saw this on facebook and thought I share for any one wanting to have a go!! such a clever idea https://www.repeatcrafterme.com/2013/06/yarn-wrapped-letters-for-babys-room.html :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Mac, my friend gave me her Medela pump and it is a double too. She had twins so kind of a necessity for her when she had to pump for them while they were in the NICU but she highly recommended the double as well to our other friends as it helps to save time!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Celtic that is adorable! I once made those letters for our wedding and they turned out weird because I couldn't get the corners to look pretty :( probably due to my lack of hability lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Celtic that is adorable! I once made those letters for our wedding and they turned out weird because I couldn't get the corners to look pretty :( probably due to my lack of hability lol


I love to have a go my self, she used carbord letters there is no way I would be able to get them right either Borr LOL here the link to were she got her letters 

https://www.paper-source.com/cgi-bin/paper/kits/craft-letter.html

just got my new insulin levels back for the midwife, upped a little but I need an extra injection at dinner time now :dohh: I expected that though, my numbers have been staying high or going higher before bedtime the last week :dohh: my poor sides I can see the tiny dots from all the injections and I have some briuses that do not seem to be going away!! 

Setari how are you getting on, are you injection as well 


Pola still thinking of you hun :hugs:


The weather is fab today!! I am afraid to sit out in it though!! I will brun for sure and I do not want that at all :dohh:


----------



## more babies

Jenzy those letters came out great!

Just got back from my appointment today and turns our my iron levels are dropping even with the extra supplement so I now have to up it from one pill a day to two and hope it doesn't cause any horrible constipation. :dohh: I think I'm going to start off with two every other day and see how that goes..


----------



## setarei

@celtic, very cute letters. I made some paper letters for all 4 potential names but since the theme of the nursery is seuss, we went with seuss words (like these https://www.seussprints.com/c/create-word-art_see-all-letters?pp=24&pg=1&sb=recommended).

Yes I'm on insulin and my thighs are starting to look rather bruised. I'm on 3 injections a day and will probably up my dosages again at my next appointment. The insulin doesn't bother me as much as the testing of the sugar though (that's 4 times a day) except that it's hard to be discrete when you're wearing maternity pants and pulling one side down to halfway down you thigh. Really wish I could inject into my belly since it's so much easier.


----------



## more babies

Also, wanted to share my bump picture at 30+4. I meant to take a picture last Friday when I hit 30 weeks but things have been so busy lately.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130604_130218.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## readynwilling

great letter Jenzy! Im hoping to find some less $ when i go USA on sunday - they are like $10 each here :wacko: but i got awesome sparkle owl paper to cover them with (modge podge). I want to hang the letters "hoot hoot" above J's bed <3

Sorry they upped your insulin celtic :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> @celtic, very cute letters. I made some paper letters for all 4 potential names but since the theme of the nursery is seuss, we went with seuss words (like these https://www.seussprints.com/c/create-word-art_see-all-letters?pp=24&pg=1&sb=recommended).
> 
> Yes I'm on insulin and my thighs are starting to look rather bruised. I'm on 3 injections a day and will probably up my dosages again at my next appointment. The insulin doesn't bother me as much as the testing of the sugar though (that's 4 times a day) except that it's hard to be discrete when you're wearing maternity pants and pulling one side down to halfway down you thigh. Really wish I could inject into my belly since it's so much easier.

Why in your thighs it takes longer to work, well as far as I have always been told any way! I have to inject in my tummy and it is ok except so many injection is leaving a mark but it would any were on your body LOL it is much easier to do them in the belly esp when your out and about :flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

Ready, $10 a letter!?! Wow! It's like $2 here and Michaels always was coupons for one item. His nursery bedding is whales so I've used nautical things in decorating.

Mac, are you in the US? If so check your insurance. Most are required to pay for pumps now.


----------



## setarei

CelticNiamh said:


> Why in your thighs it takes longer to work, well as far as I have always been told any way! I have to inject in my tummy and it is ok except so many injection is leaving a mark but it would any were on your body LOL it is much easier to do them in the belly esp when your out and about :flower:

I know what you mean about the bruises, they make things worse every time I go to inject again because I see all these little spots. I hope you don't look too much like a pincushion :hugs:.

I'm not sure why they told me to do my thighs instead, I assumed it was because it's better during pregnancy. I just did a quick look online and it appears that yes the stomach is better and works faster but they don't recommend using the stomach once you can no longer pinch the skin. My bump is currently too big to pinch so that might be why they had me go straight to thighs.


----------



## mac1979

Jenzy, I know my FSA will cover my breast pump since they are tax deductible now, and we increased to the max amount when we renewed because we knew we would have whatever our portion is after insurance to pay. I thought is was just the FSA that was supposed to cover them and not insurance.


----------



## JenzyKY

My Humana insurance is paying for mine. I just have to go through certain medical supply companies.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Jenzy those letters look super cute...I wish I was crafty haha

Celtic I know what you mean about the bruises. I have to inject my heparin into my belly and I have bruises all over. Some are pretty big sometimes. It is alot harder now with a big belly


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Jenzy those letters look super cute...I wish I was crafty haha
> 
> Celtic I know what you mean about the bruises. I have to inject my heparin into my belly and I have bruises all over. Some are pretty big sometimes. It is alot harder now with a big belly

its getting futher away lol, I still have plenty to pinch but it is harder to reach now


new bed has arrived for my little boy wonder will he sleep in it now lol


----------



## lolpants

Lovely neat bump you have there More Babies, sorry to hear about your iron levels though :( It's been a struggle for me but mine are finally normal - I take 2 a day, one 1st thing in the morning and one at bedtime.

You are all so crafty on here - makes me jealous! :haha:

Ladies with diabetes :hugs: Hope it gets easier for you all asap

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Hey girls!!! Still kind of hard to catch up!!!

Those letters look adorable!!

Insulin shots sound painful! :( :flower:

AFM things are.... Weird. I realized MIL moved all her things to this unused bathroom where the laundry is. There's her tooth brush and all. I don't care. I'm not following her drama. 
To keep myself busy, I had a deep cleaning day. The house looks gorgeous! I love when it's clean! :thumbup:


Hope you all have had a wonderful day!!! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Hey girls!!! Still kind of hard to catch up!!!
> 
> Those letters look adorable!!
> 
> Insulin shots sound painful! :( :flower:
> 
> AFM things are.... Weird. I realized MIL moved all her things to this unused bathroom where the laundry is. There's her tooth brush and all. I don't care. I'm not following her drama.
> To keep myself busy, I had a deep cleaning day. The house looks gorgeous! I love when it's clean! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Hope you all have had a wonderful day!!! :hugs:

I tried to do the same my sitting room is spotless :) I did bathrooms and my bedroom yesterday! oh I so hope she cops on so things can get better :hugs:

morebabies lovely bump picture :happydance:


----------



## bella21

lovely bump morebabies!!

pola hope things get better soon!

AFM I think i pulled a muscle in my back. was sitting on the floor last night showing OH all the clothes my friend gave us...went to stand up and OUCHHHH. i don't even know how i did it ! was hoping it'd be better but morning but nope its been hurting all day :( hope its better for work tomorrow!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Morebabies your bump is cute!

Pola that's good you were able to do some deep cleaning to keep your mind off your mil. Plus it's a good way to relieve stress! :) 

Bella hope your back feels better!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh no Bella I hope it feel better soon! 


I think I have officially lost it. Looking at the clothes that have not been washed I got an urge that I need to start doing that right now!! Obviously since it's so early
I don't want them to accumulate dust and have to wash them again so I started washing them yesterday and now I am storing all washed items in zip loc bags so they stay clean :wacko: :blush: am I being too weird? Have I crossed the crazy line?


----------



## bella21

:haha: borr thats funny. i went out today and bought detergent and plan on tackling the bag of hand me downs right now! I'm going to wait on the new clothes until about 34/35 weeks though. I dunno it makes sense in my head though to tackle the old clothes now? If its crazy then I'm right along with you! and the plastic bag idea i like it! haha.


----------



## bella21

im also having a hard time deciding if i want to hang all my onesies or put them in the drawers of the changing table lol


----------



## setarei

if you guys are crazy then what am I? I had all the clothes washed and put away in labelled drawers over a month ago...


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Hahaha you girls make me laugh :) these all sound like great ideas!!

Has anyone heard from wannabeprego? I wonder how her and her twins are doing


----------



## CelticNiamh

Borr no not at all I washed mine and have them all in air tight tub :)

Bella hope your back feekls better soon sounds sore :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Haha thanks ladies I now feel better :) good idea about the tub Celtic! I guess I will continue washing and storing then, makes me feel like I am ready now lol 

I just realized today that Isabela can come any time from July 13th (37 weeks) and this makes me feel so happy yet anxious!! :) anyone else feel this way?


----------



## setarei

@borr, happy yet anxious sounds about right that our kids could be here soon. A few days ago, my husband was looking at the calendar and got all freaked out because he saw that the "Possibly Due" marker is now visible when you look at a whole month's view. Not much longer now!


----------



## JenzyKY

Thanks about the letters! Anyone can do it. I promise I am not crafty!


----------



## CelticNiamh

JenzyKY said:


> Thanks about the letters! Anyone can do it. I promise I am not crafty!

Oh tell us how please :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

scottish here some booties for you https://www.youtube.com/watch?annot...&feature=iv&src_vid=v4Nn47nX_dg&v=mXA9f-JmJDU


----------



## JenzyKY

CelticNiamh said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Thanks about the letters! Anyone can do it. I promise I am not crafty!
> 
> Oh tell us how please :)Click to expand...

Hmm not sure how to explain it. I got the letters from a craft store. Then painted them 2 different colors. I then stalked etsy to see what I could possibly do to decorate them like the fancy ones they sell :haha:. Some of the letters I had to redo. Whoops! Wish my brain would paint what I was thinking. :haha: I think I may hang them up with ribbon.


----------



## lolpants

Hope your back gets better asap Bella

I just have no energy to clean and wash - I hope I get the bug soon - I find it difficult to bend down and pick things up from the floor atm.. feels like stomach being broken in 2 and I can't breathe!! Anyone else get this??

Lol xx


----------



## twinkletots

Yes me lol. I just feel so immobile and bending is a real issue. It's like there is no space for my internal organs in this big belly anymore and my back aches.


----------



## HHenderson

Wow guess Im months late to this thread. Due date Aug 29th! Hoping for Sept 1st. :winkwink:


----------



## Sooz

Lol I feel like that too! I try to pick everything up with my feet. :haha:

Our 4D scan went well last week, we're still team yellow but cooking a slightly big baby whose measuring eight days ahead (my husband's birthday) and weighing about 4lb 4. They have their sisters lovely chubby cheeks too. :cloud9:

I've just had a call from my breast feeding support worker, I'm going to see her Friday but it's just a formality to get my notes signed off!

I'm also coming down with thrush. :grrr:


----------



## mac1979

Welcome HHenderson, if you can't tell we are a chatty bunch!!

So, when I took my first glucose test I found out I was a wee bit anemic, so I started taking an iron supplement. What the midwife failed to tell me is that it causes constipation, so now I am dealing with that, but with GD I can't have much bread/fruit for fiber...any other suggestions out there?


----------



## more babies

mac1979 said:


> Welcome HHenderson, if you can't tell we are a chatty bunch!!
> 
> So, when I took my first glucose test I found out I was a wee bit anemic, so I started taking an iron supplement. What the midwife failed to tell me is that it causes constipation, so now I am dealing with that, but with GD I can't have much bread/fruit for fiber...any other suggestions out there?

LOTS and LOTS of water! If I get to a point where I haven't gone in a while I'll skip a day or two of the iron pills and up my water intake and that usually does the trick. I am a little nervous about upping my dose to two a day because of the constipation. Also, this doesn't help with the constipation but if you didn't know its best to take iron supplements with orange juice.. it helps with absorption.


----------



## mac1979

I am staying away from juice since that will spike my blood sugar, but maybe I will start taking them with my vitamin C supplement.


----------



## more babies

Right.. sorry I forgot about the GD! But yeah its the vitamin C that's suppose to help with absorption.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mac I had a small cup of coffee the other day and it did the trick :) I don't know if you can have some


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mac porriage/ oatmeal has fiber and is great for blood sugars plus loads of water :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Mac: can you have Metamucil? It kick asses I love it!!!

How are you, girls???!! Hope you all are doing wonderfully. :flower:

I had an appointment this morning with the nutritionist. My OB/GYN told me so. 
She asked me to drink 3 times either milk, oatmeal or yogurt. 
Also to help mi digestion, she asked me to have more raw vegetables salads and prescribed me a supplementary (ensure)

So I started my mid day snack with a banana and yogurt :)


----------



## twinkletots

I am on iron tablets too but taking one a day instead of two to try and avoid constipation.
Mac, how about lots of salad and veg to keep you regular? Also high fibre cereal for breakfast?

It's a complicated business juggling all these preggo ailments!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I'm usually pretty good at eating healthy but today I have been craving Doritos and haven't been able to put the bag down!:haha:


----------



## pola17

Mmmmmm Doritos...

Mmmm... With tuna! :dohh:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I've never tried them with tuna but that sounds reallyyyyy good!!!


----------



## twinkletots

I just had a choc chip muffin and am craving a ton more chocolate! But now that u mention Doritos I fancy them too


----------



## mac1979

Not a big Doritos fan but I loooove cheetos.


----------



## Scottish

Thanks for link Celtic I will have a look :)

I still don't crave anything! 

I had busy day at work and tired tonight zzzzzz. 


Xxx


----------



## pola17

Jolley: tuna with mayo and mustard. Then eat it with Doritos... Om nom nom!!!!!
I just had lunch, and I feel like eating! :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

no craving for me to night :wacko: everything is giving me heartburn ugh :haha:

I did fancy a cup of tea but, I knida melted it to the top of my cooker well hoob :wacko::blush: afraid to use it now dam pregnancy brain! 

so tired today as well is it bed time yet :haha:


----------



## Sooz

Black currant fab ice lollies and pretzels for me. :haha:


----------



## lolpants

HHenderson said:


> Wow guess Im months late to this thread. Due date Aug 29th! Hoping for Sept 1st. :winkwink:

Welcome!!! :thumbup:

Sooz; 4lb4 seems huge already!! Glad all went well though :)

*TMI ALERT*
I have been on iron tablets pretty much throughout - it did clog at 1st but I guess your body just adapts as I have no issue now (poo still very dark/black though)


Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

feel like I am missing posts lol 

HHenderson welcome to the thread, how pregnacy going so far!! :flower:


----------



## pola17

BUWHAHAHAHAHA I did something evil today. 

MIL had her shower and as usual, left water with her pubic hairs floating. I didn't clean it. DH says "lemme shower before you". And for the first time, I allowed him! BUWHAHAHAHA
He kept mum. He knew he couldn't say a thing, otherwise I'd be right. 

I found the tub clean with the thing you use when you need to fix the toilet. NOW he knows how disgusting that is.


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> BUWHAHAHAHAHA I did something evil today.
> 
> MIL had her shower and as usual, left water with her pubic hairs floating. I didn't clean it. DH says "lemme shower before you". And for the first time, I allowed him! BUWHAHAHAHA
> He kept mum. He knew he couldn't say a thing, otherwise I'd be right.
> 
> I found the tub clean with the thing you use when you need to fix the toilet. NOW he knows how disgusting that is.

Omg no wonder your going crazy eeek lol leave him to clean it in future :happydance:


----------



## pola17

When he left the bathroom I asked him
"How was your shower, hunny?" He smiled and said that he cleaned it. I told him when I clean it, it gives me nausea, because I don't have to clean someone else's pubic hairs. 

He says he'll think of something to let the tub drain.... 

My husband leaves on national tour tomorrow until the 18th. He's only coming back on weekends! Will be boring staying with her alone.. Meeeeh

I've been feeling better.. At nights I do get my anxiety episodes, but I'm hoping it gets better :)


----------



## HHenderson

CelticNiamh said:


> feel like I am missing posts lol
> 
> HHenderson welcome to the thread, how pregnacy going so far!! :flower:

:flower: Great! :) Just waiting for her to get in here in 85 days LOL :coffee:

Tomorrow is the 4D scan, cannot wait to see her little features and determine who she will look like. Our first daughter looks like herself with just small features of both her father and I. A total MIX. :blush:


----------



## lolpants

pola17 said:


> BUWHAHAHAHAHA I did something evil today.
> 
> MIL had her shower and as usual, left water with her pubic hairs floating. I didn't clean it. DH says "lemme shower before you". And for the first time, I allowed him! BUWHAHAHAHA
> He kept mum. He knew he couldn't say a thing, otherwise I'd be right.
> 
> I found the tub clean with the thing you use when you need to fix the toilet. NOW he knows how disgusting that is.

:haha::thumbup:


----------



## lolpants

HHenderson I love your ticker - where did you get it from?
Hope tomorrow goes well - share the pics here :)

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

lol @lol I know.... :haha: I feel guilty for feeling so much delightness! :haha:

Today she has been extra nice.. I hope it´s the beginning of an effort to make things right... when I returned from the nutritionist in the morning, she asked me what the dr. said, and cooked me something according to the dr´s orders.
I hope things get better at home, and my anxiety goes away again... however, I´ll keep my foot down, in the case she wants to stay living in the country, or the rest of the in laws move to Ecuador, they´ll get their own apartment or else, baby and I will leave.
I think my husband DOES understand the importance of privacy, so I hope I won´t need to insist, or go as far as leaving... but seriously, having her for so long, will harm our marriage! *le sigh*

I started my new "regime" to gain the weight my OB/GYN keeps insisting I should gain! :dohh: I had a cup of pasta with ground meat and a big salad for lunch and a soup as well! I´m having now a cup of cereal with a banana and yogurt! I hope they won´t insist that I should drink ensure, as I find it unnecesary! :dohh:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola thanks for that! I am going to try it I just need to buy some tuna now:thumbup: that is so gross about your mil leaving her pubes in there!! Hahahaha that's great you left them for you dh to clean up! :haha:


----------



## HHenderson

lolpants said:


> HHenderson I love your ticker - where did you get it from?
> Hope tomorrow goes well - share the pics here :)
> 
> Lol xx

www.tickerclub.com :winkwink:


----------



## bella21

Pola- when you say pubic hair...do you mean "down there" hair??? I know you say some things different there so just want to be sure were talking about the same thing :haha: ughhh I don't know how you cleaned that up! lol 

welcome HHenderson!!!! post pics of your scan tomorrow and good luck!!

30 weeks tomorrow!! (well today now) eeekkk Its starting to seem so real now!!!!

hope you ladies are doing great :flower:


----------



## pinkmonki

Good morning ladies! I hope you're all well? 

I've been rubbish at keeping up with this thread again, sorry! 

How are all you UK ladies coping with the sudden change in weather temperature? My oldest child was born in August, so you'd think I'd have remembered how uncomfortable it is being heavily pregnant in hot weather! 

Other than feeling hot and bothered, I'm doing okay. Baby is head down, enjoying getting stuck under my ribs and making my bump look square when stretching :D 

I have my 3d scan on Saturday, can't wait!


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> feel like I am missing posts lol
> 
> HHenderson welcome to the thread, how pregnacy going so far!! :flower:
> 
> :flower: Great! :) Just waiting for her to get in here in 85 days LOL :coffee:
> 
> Tomorrow is the 4D scan, cannot wait to see her little features and determine who she will look like. Our first daughter looks like herself with just small features of both her father and I. A total MIX. :blush:Click to expand...

OOH good luck and post some pictures please :happydance: 



pinkmonki said:


> Good morning ladies! I hope you're all well?
> 
> I've been rubbish at keeping up with this thread again, sorry!
> 
> How are all you UK ladies coping with the sudden change in weather temperature? My oldest child was born in August, so you'd think I'd have remembered how uncomfortable it is being heavily pregnant in hot weather!
> 
> Other than feeling hot and bothered, I'm doing okay. Baby is head down, enjoying getting stuck under my ribs and making my bump look square when stretching :D
> 
> I have my 3d scan on Saturday, can't wait!

we are having fab weather here in Ireland as well, about time too, it has been so cold I hope it last, reminds me of being in Australia when I had my DD only it was winter then for them, but it was nice and hot in the day but very cold at night! as long as it does not get cold again I am happy my feet might not be though :haha:

yay for head down :happydance: and let us know how you get on, on saturday and post some pictures, really wish I could have another big scan 

Pola keep that foot down, say your piece hopefully she keeps improving and has coped on to her self!! ooh and eat cheese lots of cheese :) help with some weight gain and I am so happy your feeling so much better :hugs:

Well I am supper happy I woke up to normalish size feet this morning :happydance: I had a long bath last night and then lay down in bed it has really helped :flower: they seem to be starting to swell a little again but not as bad as it was!


----------



## CelticNiamh

oh meant to ask any one heard from wannabe


----------



## Sooz

I'm loving the change in weather, especially being able to let Paige out in the garden to play whilst I sit on the decking with a cup of tea! I'm a bit burnt already on my boobs though! My main issue is lack of summer maternity clothes.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> I'm loving the change in weather, especially being able to let Paige out in the garden to play whilst I sit on the decking with a cup of tea! I'm a bit burnt already on my boobs though! My main issue is lack of summer maternity clothes.

Suncream woman!!!! :haha: sunburn and pregnant not good :flower: yea and I hear you on what to wear!!! I have two dresses my sister gave me she lost a lot of weight but they are still huge on me they fit my boobs :haha: but I guess I am cool :dohh:


----------



## twinkletots

I am the same, loving the sunny weather but nothing to wear!

Reluctant to buy anything at this late stage but if Sun keeps up i can't continue sweating it out in my maternity jeans.
Also still on the lookout for a dress to wear to a wedding in three weeks but don't want to spend a lot of money


----------



## lolpants

thanks for the link hhenderson :thumbup:

congrats on hitting 30 wks bella 3/4 of the way there!! :happydance:

I noticed wannabe has been quiet 0 guess she has a lot on at the mo?

The weather is amazing :)

Lol xx


----------



## HHenderson

Morning ladies, speaking of weather-YUCK! Its been raining here all night and all day. There is a tropical storm somewhere out there and was a tornado as well. I have to go grocery shopping today as well. So wish I had rain boots, you'd think living in FL I would already have a pair but they are close to $30 for a cheap pair. Yikes. 

4 more hours until I get to see my new princess! I have been drinking water for days non stop to help clear out the fluid from what I read online so the pictures are clear because her head was down, well at some point yesterday evening she flipped! Lol what a drama queen.


----------



## mac1979

Twinkle, I am the same way with finding a dress, I found a gorgeous one, but it was about $65, which is way too much to spend. 

Pola, yay for no more pubic hair clean up!! :haha:

We have warm weather here, but no sun!! I wish it would just rain already so we can get some sunlight. 

I think I overdid it cleaning yesterday, I hand scrubbed the kitchen floor, vacuumed the dining/living room, folded and put away a bunch on laundry, straightened our bedroom, and started washing Xavier's clothes, I also walked the dog on an extra long walk (which included a bunny sighting). By early afternoon I was exhausted and had braxton hicks for a few hours (not enough to make me worry since baby moved in between).


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants her pictures of the twins are gone, I hope all is ok and she is just busy being mum :flower:

Mac I did the same yesterday as well, well the last few days cleaning then went walking a good bath and sleep and I am much better today but I am taking it easy and doing some corochet for baby instead :thumbup:

HHenderson good luck and hope the weather improves quickly for you, some awful tornaodes over there the last two weeks! have fun at the scan :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies, was away all day at a conference yesterday so didn't have a chance to post. 

Am loving all of the nesting behaviour that is going on. Since becoming pregnant I feel like I need to be doing things all the time, though I am finding in this last week that I need to take breaks from time to time or I get tired!

Oh, and I have the few outfits that we've purchased hanging in her closet, (on cute little pink hangers) :cloud9:

Jenzy, thanks for the info re the letters. Someone else also mentioned to me that you can use scrap-booking paper to cover the letters with different patterns. 

Sooz glad that your scan went well!

Also loved all the craving talk. The only thing I have really craved is fruit and I also now love spicy food, (which I wasn't a huge fan of previously). 

Pola, that is beyond gross re the shower :sick: I think you are an angel to put up with that; I am a neat freak and would probably lose it on her :haha:

Welcome HHenderson :hi:

Borr, I feel the same as you. Part of me can't wait to meet Isla and hold her; the other part of me wants to savour pregnancy as it has been a good experience for me. 

Celtic, glad to hear that you're feet have been better. I didn't realize that Wannabe took down the photos of her twins, I really hope all is well with her too. 

Last night we set up the crib and mobile and put on the bedding (even though we will have to take it off and wash it we wanted to see what it would look like. We also figured out furniture placement for the room and made a final list of what to get for the nursery. Getting excited now :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

Oh dear hope all is ok then :/

Mac I have had a day like that today - using the time Phoebe is away to sort all her toys and room, including moving cots and beds around etc = exhausted now! 

Mrs Eddie I wanna see piccies! :haha: I'm nosey!

Lol xx


----------



## mac1979

Just a couple pics of my nursery, the dresser will double as a changing table, I just need a pad to go on top. I just need to find a couple of decorative things for the wall above the crib...and finish my glider.
 



Attached Files:







phone final 860.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 9









phone final 851.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## readynwilling

looks great Borr!


----------



## HHenderson

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

She was head down so it was a bit hard and my fat was preventing alot of cool pics but in the end I got amazing shots. 

Her little nose is so defined! Wow, shes also going to be left handed like her sister we think, how cool!!!!!

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







28 WEEKS_3.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 12









28 WEEKS_5.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 9









28 WEEKS_12.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 10









28 WEEKS_18.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 8









28 WEEKS_21.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lolpants

ooo I love it Mac!!!

How adorable are your pics Hhenderson!?! I think they are super clear!!

Lol xx


----------



## HHenderson

I drank nothing but water, tons of water everyday for 4 days. Like 70oz lol


----------



## Sooz

I'm not used to my boobs being big enough to get burnt lol! Will have to sun screen them in future.

Gorgeous scan pictures, I'm glad all went well. My sonographer told me head down is a lot easier for pictures than breech.


----------



## Sooz

Just realised I never shared any pictures! Here's our little mystery bundle!
https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/limpet1.jpg

https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/limpet5.jpg


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson OMG how cute, it looks like she was licking her arm and playing with her toes 

Sooz More beautiful baby pictures :cloud9: look at the little features cute little nose :thumbup:


----------



## setarei

For all those worried about wannabe, she updated her journal and all seems to be well.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Cute pics ladies! :) your babies are adorable! 

Glad things are well with wannabe

Had my 1st NST today and it went well 

Glad everyone seems to be doing well :)


----------



## Barhanita

I am sorry I have been quit for a while. I have the nastiest cold ever: cannot breathe, my throat is killing me, my pulse is very high. I had to still be working through all of this until my committee sent me home today. So now I am super bored in bed, hoping to start breathing through my nose again.

I missed all the great discussions! And welcome all the new members.


----------



## pola17

Had a loooooooooooong day! I just connect! ugh!!

I barely could press the thanks buttom on all wonderful, supporting messages! Thank you all!

Loving all scans and nursery pics.. did take my time to read all posts made today!!

Bar: Hope you get better!! the flu can be very annoying! :hugs:

AFM DH left the city for a national tour.. I drove him in the morning to the orchestra so he could go in the bus! 
Then headed to a notary to pick up a few document´s for my MIL´s residence card.
Then headed to the ministry of work (or something like that) to pick up my liquidation check, then went to the bank to cash the check, then met a friend for lunch, then we went to a free talk about ways to have a natural delivery...

As for this talk, they NEVER talked about delivery :haha: It was a group of feminist/ hippies saying they´re done of male gyns being rude to women, and that we need to step up to demand our rights.... they told some good points and shared natural ways to cure yeast infections, but besides that, it was a big waste of time...

I left home at 8:30am, and returned at 7pm! MIL behaved wonderfully today.. we talked for a few hours, I had dinner, now she´s gone to bed, and I´m relaxing while watching TV. I felt bad for leaving her alone for so long.
But good news is that she told me she feels ready to go out... maybe she´s feeling more adapted.. I hope things keep going well! :thumbup:

Hope you all are having such a wonderful day/ night! :flower:


----------



## bella21

pola glad to hear things are going well with MIL!! hopefully it stays that way!

HHenderson and soon beautiful pics!!!!! 

i can't wait to see my little guy in 2 weeks!!! hope to get some good pics too!

anybody else have a hiccuping baby? I swear he hiccups 3 times a day!! its cute but the hiccups feel so low almost in my vagina :haha: which is kind of uncomfortable! 

also very sore...my hips legs and feet are killing me! I think its all here to stay for the long haul too

Bar I hope you get better soon! :flower:

Mac lovely nursery pics!


----------



## JenzyKY

:hugs: Bar. Hope you feel better soon!

Pola, glad MIL is being better. Otherwise, if I were you I'd go crazy!!! Maybe she'll be better now that her son is gone.

Bella, Henry has hiccups at least a couple times a day. Mine are usually pretty high though as he is breech. They get on my nerves sometimes...


----------



## bella21

im glad you said that jenzy...they kinda get on mine too..i just didn't want to be mean haha. I wonder if he's head down since i feel them so low?


----------



## JenzyKY

I can feel Henry's head and back when i feel around my belly. Sometimes they feel kind of low but I still feel him breech.


----------



## Barhanita

I can feel my baby hiccuping a lot too, but only when with my hands on my belly. It's usually pretty low.

I cannot sleep, because I cannot breathe through my nose. It's horrible..


----------



## lolpants

Sooz I think the 2nd pic looks like Paige! :thumbup:

:hugs: Bar - I have had the stuffy nose throughout - its so annoying, and makes me wake up throughout the night parched.. I have learnt to take a pint of squash to bed every night and am constantly sipping it.. Hope it clears for you asap and you get some decent sleep :hugs:

Pola that does sound like one very busy day - at least you came back to a happy/decent MIL for a change.. hope the time passes quick before DH is home! 

Bella I get hiccups too! Phoebe was the same and turned out to be a very hiccuppy (new word) baby! She never really suffered with colic , just hiccups- hoping this baby is the same!

AFM 32 weeks today! :happydance: Going sooo quick!! I feel a lot better after finally doing some organising yesterday, and I have been paid today and am gonna buy my 1st lot of nappies.. only negative is my OH car died on way home from work yesterday - looking up to £1000 to fix!!!! :( Worst timing ever!! (and he only bought it a few weeks ago too!) I have haircut/colour now though so hopefully can relax!!

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Welcome Hhenderson and what gorgeous clear scan pics :)

Pola am so happy things seem to be more easier for you, I hope this continues and you both begin to enjoy each others company. Maybe she was havin a major culture crisis or feeling very homesick? 

I have been rather worried about baby as he's been so quiet since Tuesday evening and I have only been getting a few kicks and movements Wednesday and Thursday but today he seems to be lively again as my bump has been jumping about and can feel his knee or foot or something lol moving about. I am thinking he may have moved position again and wherever he was lying I couldn't feel him! He moves position so much I hope he settles soon. 

We demolished our garage in our back garden this week so also been busy with that (more busy watching though hehe) and enjoying the sun! It's been such a lovely week and today is the same yippee! My mums coming today for weekend :)

Happy 32 weeks lolpants yay we are getting so close it's exciting! 

Hope you all have a great weekend xxxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

have like 3 hours sleep, woke 4.30 its bright out, my rooms stuffy, window open and no air. Sore ankles that no pain killer would work on and I still have. Asked other half to look after kids when they wake, they woke, asked him again and he went back to sleep. There will be rows today. I have no dam sleep and he is still in his bed!


----------



## Scottish

Aww dRagonfly men so do not understand how pregnancy is such hard work they have no empathy what so ever!!!! I hope you get some kind of rest today :hugs:

I forgot to say barhanita I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Sooz and hhenderson those scan pictures are amazing! :cloud9:

Mac great nursery pics!


----------



## more babies

Mine also gets the hiccups.. usually when I'm trying to fall back to sleep :dohh:


----------



## mac1979

Lovely scan pics to both who posted (it is 7 am, I can't remember who). 

Well, DH got up at 5:30 this morning...so did I, and couldn't get back to sleep at all...arf. At some point in time today I will be taking a nap. Probably with the dog.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

pola glad to hear things are better! :)

HHenderson and sooz lovely scan pictures! :cloud9:

Bella my baby hiccups every morning but its tender and sweet and usually around my pelvic bone 


Bar and DF I hope you both feel better soon! :flower:

Mac the nursery is looking great!! :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Lol, I promise I will upload some after the nursery is done (it still looks kind of empty right now). Congrats on being 32 weeks, that's amazing :happydance: and sorry to hear about OH's car (that sucks).

Nursery is looking awesome Mac. I love your adorable cloth diaper stash; they are too cute. Wishing I had the patience to try cloth diapering, maybe with baby #2...

Amazing scan pics HHendersen and Sooz!

Thanks for the update Setarei, really glad that Wannabe is OK.

Bar, sorry you're so sick, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Pola, glad things are better with MIL. Hopefully, once she starts leaving the house and giving you more space, things will improve even more :thumbup:

Bella, yes experiencing the same thing regarding hiccups. Mine are also down low and she was head down at my last midwife appointment so I'm guessing your LO is in the same position.

Dargonfly, sorry to hear that you're feeling ill and that your OH isn't being very helpful. 

This weekend we have a bunch of family staying with us as we all participate as a team in the annual Gutsy Walk to support the Crohn's and Colitis Foundation of Canada (I have Crohn's and volunteer with them so a cause very important to me). The weather on Sunday is not supposed to be too thankfully, I was not looking forward to a 5km walk in the heat....:wacko:


----------



## mac1979

Should I be this happy that I finally finished my cloth diaper stash after finding a sale. :happydance:


----------



## HHenderson

This may sound crazy (its been almost 9 years since my last) how many diapers do you think baby will go through in a 24 hour period? Should I just count like 1 diaper an hour or 1 diaper every two hours? I want to make sure I have at LEAST a months supply before she comes.


----------



## bella21

Henderson Im wondering the same thing! I have 2 boxes right now of newborn diapers (about 190 total i think) I know I'm going to need more I just don't know how many is too much before he grows out of newborns 

yayy mac for finishing your diaper stash!!

bar I hope you get some sleep soon! Im having a hard enough time breathing as it is so I couldn't imagine being sick on top of it :hugs:

dragonfly hope you feel better soon too...and that DH lets you put your feet up for a bit today!


----------



## HHenderson

I only bought a box of newborn swaddlers. I figured my first daughter was in size 1 quick I didnt want to go crazy with diapers that wont fit possibly. But I only have 280 diapers in size 1 and I want enough for a month.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Bella, our prenatal teacher recommended only getting one or two boxes of the newborn sized diapers as most babies grow out of them quickly (as HHenderson mentioned too). I have three boxes of diapers so far, two boxes of Size 1 and one box of Size 2. We plan on getting more with some coupons I just got following our shower. I have seen people get lots of diapers as part of their shower gifts and most are newborn sized so I didn't want to buy any yet. Also, you may want to limit the amount that you buy now as you might find that you like certain brands of diapers better than others. The majority of my friends really liked Pampers Swaddlers for Newborns and when their babies were smaller. While some continued to use Pampers, others preferred Huggies or other brands when their LO's got larger.


----------



## more babies

Chiming in on the diaper topic.. I agree with the rest that a lot of times they grow out of newborn diapers quickly. Of course the size of your baby will determine how long they stay in them. I have one small pack of newborn diapers and two giant boxes of size 1's. Even the size 1's won't last long so I probably won't buy any more of those for now and am working on stocking up on the other sizes. Of course it'll all be easier once baby gets here and you have a weight to go by.


----------



## HHenderson

Yes definitely for a first time mom to buy a couple of different box of diapers. For me, huggies sucked but I know people who only use huggies. I love luvs and they smell the best. Lol I only use one kind of wipes too. Walmarts parents choice unscented sensitive skin. I noticed they arent too rough to hurt and they arent too soft that just smear poo, yuck.


----------



## more babies

The same goes for newborn size clothes. People bought my first daughter so many clothes all in newborn size and none of them ever got worn. She was very long so lenght wise they never fit. With my second she maybe wore a couple but really never wore newborn clothes either. So for this one I bought some onesies in newborn but mostly everything else is 0-3 months. I haven't bought much though because it'll just be easier once he's here and we know for sure how big he is.


----------



## more babies

I too had horrible luck with Huggies. We stick with Pampers. :thumbup:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola glad things are going better :) sounds like a super busy day you had! What were some of the natural ways to get rid of yeast infections they talked about? 

Bar hope you feel better. I have bad allergies so my nose is always stuffed up and I can't breathe. 

Anyone else feel like their lungs are getting squished and have a hard time breathing? I hate it:wacko:


----------



## HHenderson

Lungs whats that? Im surprised Im still alive and can breath. Just think Im only 28 weeks and its going to get worse. With asthma on top of it, I dont know how I will get through labor.


----------



## pola17

Jolley!!! I actually thought of you during that talk!!

They said adding natural yogurt inside for 4 days helps. Also they said chamomile infusion with honey helps as well. One of the girls said her own urine!
They said there are books about natural gynecology!!! :thumbup:


Today I stayed home! I cleaned all the house while MIL cooked. Then she asked me to dye her hair! My hands shacked all the time! :rofl: I was afraid of ruining her hair. In 20 minutes she has to wash her hair! Lets cross fingers her hair ends up nice! :dohh:

How are all of you??? :flower:


----------



## lolpants

I think it can be around 10 a day at the start? If you budget for arounf that you can't go wrong :thumbup:

Pola I hope it goes ok and she doesn't end up with green hair or anything! :haha:

I've had a great day, hairdressers and shopping galore (payday today) will be skint rest of month but I have so much for baby toiletries wise :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

i think the first couple weeks are like 10 a day or so... then it goes down to closer to 6. My favorite diapers for NB's are the huggies pure and natural. They are non scented, they feel less plasticy (to me anyway), and best of all have the wetness indicator till size 3!!!


----------



## JenzyKY

They are healthy if they have 6-8 wet diapers a day but I've seen some parents at work use like 50 diapers. Oops, exaggeration problem. :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

Yeah i find it can be hard to guage with a newborn if a diaper is wet, which is why the wetness indicator strips are nice :) i probably changed J's diaper as a newborn more than i will with this baby (just cause i learned LOL). I also stop changing the night diaper once they stop pooping at night. With J i woke her every 3 hours for a feed and a bum change until she was like 2 months cause no one told me once they have regained past their birth weight you can leave them to sleep until they wake for a feed :dohh:


----------



## bella21

thanks ladies :thumbup: I didn't realize after I bought the newborn diapers that the lady I know that gave me 3 boxes of diapers actually shoved newborn diapers into a size 1 box...otherwise I wouldn't have bought one. So I have 2 boxes of newborn and 2 boxes of 1's to start in the pampers swaddles. And she also gave me a little bag of huggies too. I definitely won't buy anymore until I know what ill need! 

Jolley ...yes to the breathing...ughhh it sucks!! 

Ready I thought the same thing. A girl I work with told me I have to wake the baby up every 2 hours if I breastfeed. I didn't think that sounded right. So your saying once they go over their original birthweight you don't need to wake the baby anymore? 

Pola hope MILs hair turned out great!!

Its 2:30am here and I'm not even the littlest bit tired :growlmad:


----------



## JenzyKY

We wake them up every 3 hours at work.


----------



## Sooz

I was told not to let Paige go any longer than four hours between feeds, but no-one told me that for three days!


----------



## lolpants

This is the 1st time I've heard of this!? Luckily never had any issues with Phoebe though?

Just one more sleep till she is home from Scotland :D

Lol xx


----------



## Barhanita

Reading this about diapers and feedings made me realize how little I know about babies. Right now I am reading "The happiest baby on the block", but it's just about how to soothe a fussy baby. What is there to read about general baby care? We are taking a class, but it's just 4 hours, I am not sure how much we will learn.

Do you ever freak out that you are not ready to take care of the baby? I have those moments at least 2 times a day. Also, our place is a mess, and we have less than 2 months now to prepare it for the baby.

I realized that I have almost everything though. The only things we need are: monitor, pacifiers, baby carrier and bottles. Well, and a pump, but I have to figure out how to get it from the insurance company.


----------



## bella21

yeah Bar i have the same freak outs. Theres definitely a lot of things I don't know at all and it scares me a little bit. seems like you have almost everything you need though which is great! 

my first baby shower is tomorrow I'm so excited to see what we get so I can go shop for what we still need!!


----------



## pola17

Bar: I definitely get that feeling everyday! :haha:

And how interesting to read about feeding and diapers! Good to start learning from here! I started maternity classes today! :thumbup: hope I won't panick when my handsome boy arrives! :haha:

MIL's hair turned out fine! :haha: thank God! I know that feeling when your hair is ruined! 
Things with her have been improving very much. But DH is on tour, so we're alone. However, for this weekend and next Sunday, the orchestra is bringing them back home! 
Tigran called me this morning to let me know he will be arriving on time for our first class. After breakfast I told MIL he was going straight to classes and after that we'll come home together. By her expression, she wasn't happy, but she told me she had a fight on Skype this morning with her other son, so I knew she's hyper sensitive today (totally understandable)

Tigran arrived to the class on time! After class was dismissed, we went home. When he opened the door he said in Armenian "hey mommy" but she didn't say anything back. He went to the kitchen and they started arguing. She was soooooo angry and crying but I couldn't understand what they're arguing about! :dohh:

They've been fighting for over an hour now! :dohh: I'm just relaxing at home but at the same time, I'm hoping nothing serious is happening! 

Next week will be long, but after next week I'll have Tigran at home! :cloud9:

Hope you all are having a wonderful weekend! :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Oh Pola how to make you paranoid!?! Have yopu heard your name in the row?

Bar babies don't come with instructions and I was exactly same with Phoebe = petrified! You will cope and you will be ok and we're all here to help each after.. we will no doubt have a parenting thread after this :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

my baby kicks my boobs. most amusing


----------



## pola17

@lol unfortunately I heard the word "wife" and my name. She started screaming something about me and he left the apartment. I went downstairs and found him in the car totally crushed. Once he calmed down, he said he was hungry. I heated him his food and sat down to eat. She sat down with us, interrupted our conversation and made him cry again. 


:nope:


----------



## pola17

News flash: they kept fighting and fighting! Tigran was furious and stood up to get water, tripped and broke his right wrist. 
I heard him screaming in pain, ran to the kitchen and I was so pissed I told him we're leaving immediately to the ER. His mother crying told me she's leaving as she's the problem (wtf???!!! I'm trying to get your son to the ER, no time for souperas), and after she said that, the stubborn of my husbands asks me for 10 minutes before leaving so he can talk to her, but she's still crying. 
I dunno what they're fighting about, whose fault is it, but they're breaking my nerves. 

More gossip later


----------



## lolpants

Eek a broken wrist is not good for a musician! ! Crazy drama!!

Lol xx


----------



## JenzyKY

Oh no broken wrist!! :hugs: It is time for all this to be over. Time to go home!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola wow wonder what the hell is going on !! Hope yore coping ok and hope his wrist is not in to much pain ouch 
What drama eh all after her fight with her other son yikes 


How is everyone else enjoying the lovely weather I am loving it but I think the heat is taking its toll my feet are huge like two melons lol my shoes wont fit so living in my slippers :p 
We took the kids to the beach :) it was such good fun they loved it but I'm shattered I also think my legs and hands are swelling now :dohh: 

Oh I nearly was taking a trip to ER my son shut the car door on my hand ouch its ok though nothing broken :thumbup: 

Oh any one else supper clumsy all the time I am sooooo bad the last week


----------



## ZooMa

Oh Pola, this sounds like a horrendous situation! I feel for you and all the stress you're under. I hope your husband's wrist heals well and quickly. I also hope the family relationships are able to be resolved... eventually. From your stories, I initially thought your MIL might have an eating disorder. Or, as someone suggested, there might be a little bit of dementia. Or, maybe just some sort of personality issues. Hopefully, it's none of the above and it's just discomfort of being out of her element in a strange country, in a strange household, and feeling intimidated by you taking care of her son like she had for so long. I really hope however this turns out that it is the best possible solution. It does sound like Tigran was sticking up for you, which is a very good sign. Best of luck to you all and your baby!


----------



## pola17

Thanks girls.
What pisses me off is that she knows he's in pain and yet, she kept talking to him. 2 hours later we made it to the ER, but there's a waiting list. 
I dunno why they were fighting, but when I told him he has 5 minutes to grab his stuff because I'm driving him to the ER, she once again interrupted us and while sobbing she said she was leaving as she's not welcomed here. Wtf is she talking about? We're talking about bananas and she talks about tomatoes. 

I'm at the ER barely talking to my husband. He's leaving for 6 days on Monday and they ruined my weekend.

Celtic: ouch! Seems like a bad day for hands and wrists all over the world! :dohh: hope it stops hurting soon!!! :flower:

How's everyone's weekend so far??? :flower:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Wow Pola sounds like some serious drama going on right now! Hope your DhS wrist heals quick and all this craziness gets sorted out!


----------



## pola17

Thanks Jolley!!!

I just came back home. No broken wrist thank God. Only dislocated. They put it in the right place, put ice on it abs prescribed medication. We arrived home, and he went to her room. He hasn't come out. :dohh:


----------



## Barhanita

Pola, I am so sorry you are going through this... This sounds like a total nightmare. They should stop fighting! And you are very strong as you handle it all so well.

I had a total meltdown today and got so emotional on my husband for no good reason... They my pulse went way too high and we went to the urgent care. They gave me two bags of fluids, but I am not sure I am all that better...


----------



## pola17

Bar: that sounds scary!!! Lots of hugs! :hugs: but glad you're doing better now! :flower: or well, hoping you'll do great soon! :hugs: rest, you'll feel better!


----------



## bella21

geez Pola, hope everything gets sorted out soon! you really don't need all that stress on you right now! you seem to be coping pretty well with all of it though. As always were here to listen if you need an ear :flower:

Bar, oh no! I hope you feel better soon! Don't be too hard on yourself for having a little emotional breakdown though, we've all done it! As long as you and baby are healthy though :hugs:

Celtic glad to hear you guys have been having some nice weather! Its been raining here for the past couple of days from the aftermath of hurricane andrea that was down south. I think tomorrows going to be nice and sunny though! rest those feet up ! :thumbup:

AFM i have the next 4 days off from work! woohooo! baby shower tomorrow ill be sure to post pics afterwards!!!


----------



## bella21

dragonfly :haha: to your baby kicking your boobs!!


----------



## Angelmarie

Pola- you MIL is utterly bizarre! I would be distraught having to live with that sort of behaviour! I really hope that it gets sorted soon. You don't need the stress while pregnant! Pleased Tigrans wrist wasn't broken but what does his injury mean to his tour?! 

Bar- feel better soon! :hugs:

Celtic- we have had lovely weather here too! Making the most of it. It's going to be nearly two weeks of nice weather which will then mean the English summer is over :dohh::haha:

Bella- have an awesome shower! Looking forward to pics! I'm jealous of all you ladies now! It's not the done thing over here but I think I would like to have a baby shower!


----------



## Dragonfly

bella21 said:


> dragonfly :haha: to your baby kicking your boobs!!

I think this baby is long or something I never got kicked in the boobs till the end last time. Least I can assume its kicked and baby has turned and not punching me. Scan next week.


----------



## lolpants

Pola that is a relief that it is not broken!! Hopefully the pain will go soon enough for him.

:hugs: Bar - I think we have all lost it at our OH's at some point for no reason - damn hormones!! Hope you feel better soon!

Bella have a great few days off, hopefully weather will improve for you too, and good luck for baby shower.. Mine is the 6th July so have a few weeks to wait yet!

You having 3/4 D scan DF?

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Aww pola what an awful eventful day you had!i hope today's better for you :hugs: and also I hope hubby's wrist is feeling better.

Barhanita big :hugs: for a speedy recovery xxxx

The weathers been great but I really felt the heat yesterday I was very drained by the sun, however I dare not complain as we never get lovely weather usually so I am enjoying it hehe. 

Xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola ever find out what the argument was all about, really hope you wake up to a better day today and get to enjoy it :hugs:

Bar think I am having one of those days today, I woke up feeling so bad:wacko:

Bella think the remains of that hurricane andrea is heading our way this week but it will be so weak it will be just cloudy witha few showers! phew!! hope the sun comes out for you as well 

scottish and Angelmarie we have such crappy weather up till now its great waking up to sunshine and warm weather, it is taking a toll but I still rather have it :happydance: think its to get cloudy and a few showers this week sometime then it will improve again, the end of June is meant to good with may be very warm weather FX any way! 

I am so tired today and feel so out of sorts, I am getting a little worried about all the swelling I am getting and I am waking up with pain in my head it does go though!! in the hospital Tuesday so will see what they say

get out and enjoy the sun today :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

Just a normal scan. They scan you whenever you go to the hospital here.


----------



## Angelmarie

What do you girls think of this changing bag? I have hunted long and hard for one I love but its proving tough! 

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-rosebud-family-tree-tote/1518k3100/type-i/

Good luck for your scan, DF. I have one on Wednesday :thumbup:

Hope the swelling gets better, Celtic! I had puffy ankles, hands and lady parts blush:) with Caelan but so far so good this time. 

I have noticed that I have a few tiny thread veins on my tummy. Where she kicks all the time! no stretch marks yet (feeling so lucky to have gotten this far with baby 3 and no stretch marks but better not say too much!) but has anyone had experience of thread veins? do they fade? 

Hope you're right about the weather, Celtic! actually each time I have been pregnant it has been a lovely summer. Especially 2003. That was scorching! It's some twisted irony that its nice when I can't enjoy it :dohh: :haha:


----------



## lolpants

That's cool DF - I'd love to see baby again, but gotta wait till they arrive now.

Angel - I get what you are saying - I'd love to go sit in a beer garden with a chilled cider :(
I love that bag - very funky :)

Celtic I hope you feel better - but probably best you do get checked out, just incase theres a problem with your BP or something?

I'm in work, planning on getting ice cream on my break.. and then when I finish Phoebe is home from Scotland!! :happydance: Can't wait to see her :)

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Bella: have fun at your baby shower!!!

Angel: I'm on the phone and when I click on the link, I can't see the bag, but will check that link later! :thumbup:

Lol: pics!!! (Ice cream) :haha:

Celtic: defenitely a new day can bring good things! :flower:

As for Tigran's wrist, to play French horn, he uses the left one so he can continue his tour (bad news for MIL), he departs tomorrow and returns on Sunday afternoon (his first Father's Day!!!) and then leaves Monday and Tuesday. On Tuesday by noon he's back home and he's all free!!!
The orchestra has a tour to Galapagos, but it's around baby's due date, so he's not going!!! :haha:

Last night the tension stayed, while dining he insisted her to sit down with us, she didn't speak nor looked at us. Tigran insists they were not fighting over me, but about things from the past. I told him in the morning she got pissed when she found out that from the city he was, he was going straight to classes with me instead of going home to be with her, so I'm not stupid. Also I heard her scream "your wife" very often, and that in 100% of cases when people have told me crying they're leaving, is to look as the victim and make everyone feel bad and that I hate that. He was mute, he knew I was right. 
They spent all Saturday fighting. We just could lock ourselves in our room for a couple of hours to watch tv before going to sleep, but that was very nice! :thumbup:

I want it to be next Sunday to get over with this! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angel I love it very trendy :thumbup:

lolpants deffo will be getting them to check feeling a good bit better now, just tired :flower:

Pola man that has to be hard going, I do not know how I would cope or react! keep busy if you can and out if you can if she is going to be hard going :hugs:

Had a lovely afternoon with my two sisters and a freind was so nice, they had to leave early though my mum is coming down tomorrow. I think I need a nap now though:sleep:


----------



## pola17

Sounds like you had a wonderful weekend, Celtic! The beach, the family.... I'm envious! :haha:

I realized my level of energy has got to its minimum level! :haha: Tigran and I went to the market, then supermarket. It took us 3 hours. My legs hurt, but now that I'm home I'll rest a little... When we arrived MIL came out dragging her legs and talking with complaining voice... I put all things we got where I want them to be, and I raaaaaaaan to our bedroom :haha:

Oh man!!! :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Sounds like you had a wonderful weekend, Celtic! The beach, the family.... I'm envious! :haha:
> 
> I realized my level of energy has got to its minimum level! :haha: Tigran and I went to the market, then supermarket. It took us 3 hours. My legs hurt, but now that I'm home I'll rest a little... When we arrived MIL came out dragging her legs and talking with complaining voice... I put all things we got where I want them to be, and I raaaaaaaan to our bedroom :haha:
> 
> Oh man!!! :dohh:

Ah big hugs pola I know what its like to live far away from family I lived in Australia for nearly a year :hugs: so I love seeing mine now we live about an hours drive from my parents now 

Looks like ur mil behaviour is getting worse now dh is back :growlmad::dohh: 

Oh I feel you on moving around I try to walk like I used to and I get so sore and tired now :dohh:


----------



## pola17

Yeah.. Today for the first time, I did the "duck walk" :haha:


----------



## mac1979

Pola-your MIL sounds like a nightmare. I feel a bit sorry for your husband as he probably feels like he has to choose between the woman who raised him and the woman having his baby. That has to be difficult for him. She sounds a bit like a child who is fine when a babysitter is there, but when mom and dad show up turns into a holy terror. 

Celtic-That sounds like so much fun. The last few days have been cloudy but now the sun is finally peaking out here. 

I went dress shopping today again. I finally found a dress and didn't break down in tears like I did last week. So happy to have that done. So it has been a good birthday all around, I also got flowers from my husband and a beautiful pair of heart shaped amethyst earrings, and we are going out to eat tonight. My MIL is also making a cake for me. Can't wait to eat.


----------



## pola17

Mmmmm cake!!!!
BTW how's your birthday doing???!!

As for dress shopping: piiiiiiiiiiiiics!!!!!! 

And yeah, my poor hubby is like in the middle. I try to not talk about this with him to not make him feel bad! :nope:


----------



## readynwilling

bella21 said:


> Ready I thought the same thing. A girl I work with told me I have to wake the baby up every 2 hours if I breastfeed. I didn't think that sounded right. So your saying once they go over their original birthweight you don't need to wake the baby anymore?


I woke J every 3 hours at night to feed until she was 4 months old. At her check up the dr asked why i seemed so tired... i told her i was waking every 3 hours to feed and change J... she almost laughed. Said to keep her on a 3 hour feeding schedule during the DAY, but at night after they have surpassed their birth weight, i could have let her sleep and fed her on demand. She noted that chances are a newborn will likely wake every 2-3 hours ANYWAY LOL


----------



## Barhanita

Pola, sorry it is so complicated!

Mac, show us the dress! And happy birthday again.

My friend came over today to help us sort through the baby stuff and wash it. We have A LOT of clothes!
https://imageshack.us/a/img16/3909/dsc6728a.jpg


----------



## readynwilling

Thats great Bar!! Looks like your set for a while!! I went to the outlets in Niagara Falls today (USA) i bought a bunch of stuff at carters for baby, some clothes for J at old navy, a pair of converse for baby, and owl bed sheets for J.


----------



## mac1979

I will post a pic of me in my new dress tomorrow. This birthday has been awesome. We had a great dinner out and went to my MIL's house for my last present and cake. She made me a Cherry Mash cake. If you have ever had a cherry mash candy or twin bing, it is just like that. I also got a new sewing machine :happydance::happydance::happydance:. I feel weird (and old fashioned) being so happy about that, but I have a lot of things I want to make and I hate bringing out my old, beat up, hand-me-down sewing machine. Now to do some mending and start lining up sewing projects. :thumbup:


----------



## Sker

Due august 12th with a boy!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sker said:


> Due august 12th with a boy!


I am due the same day and boy as well :happydance:

Mac I got a sewing machine for my birthday and felt the same LOL looking forward to the picture :flower:

Bar pink heaven looks like you have lots :happydance: I am feeling happy with my baby stash as well :happydance:

Well I am such a happy camper this morning, woke up feeling so much better and my swelling went down over night and I got my ankle's back :happydance::happydance: going to try and keep my feet up to day as well and keep drinking lots of water and hopefully they are as good tomorrow as I will be up early to get to my hospital appointment :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

Mac that is not old fashioned - in the UK at least, it has become very fashionable to make things - especially sewing and baking!

Pola that is great he can continue his tour, but not so great for you :wacko: My ice cream was just a white magnum - not picture worthy sorry :haha:

Celtic that is great you are feeling so much better! 

Welcome Sker and congrats :flower:

AFM - Phoebe came home last night after week away - cannot even begin to describe how happy thats made me! She didn't wanna go to sleep and ended up crashing in with me around 11pm! Had the 1st sign of sibling jealousy as we moved all her room around, she now has a full size bed and the cot is in there for now for baby (till we know sex) She started saying 'no this cot is mine' and crying! :nope:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

lolpants said:


> That's cool DF - I'd love to see baby again, but gotta wait till they arrive now.
> 
> 
> Lol xx

I was too ill for my last scan and I know I have to get a blood test this time. So baby always gets a quick check. Have to see consultant, dont like him he is creepy.


----------



## CelticNiamh

LOlpants agh she will come round, my little guy does not seem bothered!! in fairness I need a new cot mine is falling apart so it for the skip and I have a cradle for baby! I am getting him new bedding as I did get him some but they are to big for his toddler bed :haha: he is sleeping in his bed for us no problems except for last night I woke to him calling me around 2 am so brought him in with me strangely I slept great with him in the bed :haha: he is such a little mammies boy I am worried he will be very put out when baby arrives! :dohh:


----------



## Angelmarie

Celtic- I'm in the same position. Caelan is such a softy. A real Mummies boy to the point that he often shuns every odd else including his dad I favour of me. He is always cuddling me and regularly says "I just want to hold your face". And he holds my face with both hands and just says love you! it's very sweet but I am concerned that he is going to find a new baby hard. 
It was different with Eden. He was 6 when I had Caelan and I worked full time so he was very used to being left with my Mum and has always been very independent but I took a career break with Caelan and then voluntary redundancy as I couldn't bear to go back and leave him so we are inseparable. I worry that he is going to take this new baby hard. :dohh:

Have you been through this type if thing before, Celtic?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Celtic- I'm in the same position. Caelan is such a softy. A real Mummies boy to the point that he often shuns every odd else including his dad I favour of me. He is always cuddling me and regularly says "I just want to hold your face". And he holds my face with both hands and just says love you! it's very sweet but I am concerned that he is going to find a new baby hard.
> It was different with Eden. He was 6 when I had Caelan and I worked full time so he was very used to being left with my Mum and has always been very independent but I took a career break with Caelan and then voluntary redundancy as I couldn't bear to go back and leave him so we are inseparable. I worry that he is going to take this new baby hard. :dohh:
> 
> Have you been through this type if thing before, Celtic?

yes actually with my 3rd baby as well, I worked with my first as well and my MIL minded my eldest so he was happy and not bothered and loved his new brother but when I had my 3rd baby I was at home with my second Iain all the time and he was 3, which is I think a hard age for them accepting a new sibling 2 or 4 years they seem to adjust better! Eireann loved Paul and cannot wait for the new baby, but Iain was not impressed with his new baby brother, but it did not last long at all, I do remember worrying over it, but he became very attached to my hubby and that helped as well. So it does work out, and they are great friends now and share a room, but I still worry about Paul feeling left out when he cannot have my attention and I love our cuddles he is very much a cuddlier and loves to hug and kiss me all the time LOL ,I will have hubby for the first week and thankfully they do have a great bond as well and hopefully my mum will spend some time with me the second week with new baby :thumbup: I think sometimes I had to remind myself to give DH the new baby and go to toddler and see to him even for a few minutes new baby not going to notice but they do!! So will do that this time again as well if Paul is finding it hard to adjust, so he knows I am still there for him as well :flower: going to get him a present from the new baby to!!


----------



## Angelmarie

Our boys sound very similar! :cloud9:

Yes, I was planning on getting a present for Caelan too. I guess all we can do is see how things go and deal with things as they arise. I think it's a plus point that Amelie will be born during the summer holidays so I'm not shipping Caelan off to nursery while he sees me stay with the new baby - so he doesn't feel replaced. 

I guess I will just have to give Caelan lots of attention when Amelie sleeps. I'll be knackered but as long as he is ok :dohh::haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Our boys sound very similar! :cloud9:
> 
> Yes, I was planning on getting a present for Caelan too. I guess all we can do is see how things go and deal with things as they arise. I think it's a plus point that Amelie will be born during the summer holidays so I'm not shipping Caelan off to nursery while he sees me stay with the new baby - so he doesn't feel replaced.
> 
> I guess I will just have to give Caelan lots of attention when Amelie sleeps. I'll be knackered but as long as he is ok :dohh::haha:

They do indeed :flower: I am sure we will find our way and if baby is alseep a cuddle on the couch with toddler and a wee nap will help as well :flower:


----------



## lolpants

I'm hoping people won't forget about Phoebe when they bring gifts for the new baby.

I just had a appt with dr at the hospital - all is good except they are worried that I've put on too much weight :blush: I have to go to a BMI clinic next week now and they may scan me for some reason, didn't say why?

Lol xx


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Bar, you are totally not alone re baby care worries. I think every first time parent has those. I have found that the book that I got from the hospital when I registered has tons of useful and practical baby care information as does the book we got with our prenatal classes. I am also starting What to Expect the First Year, which a friend recommended. I also love the Happiest Baby on the Block too! If it makes you feel any better, most people I know with babies have said that looking after a baby is very instinctual, as a mother you kind of just know what to do ususally or figure it out yourself. 

Pola, jeez what a lot of drama you've had to deal with this past weekend :growlmad:. I think you are doing the right thing by staying out of it and letting your DH and MIL fight amongst themselves. As frustrating as it must be, you don't need that extra stress right now. :hugs:

Celtic, ouch, glad that your hand is OK and that you were able to enjoy some beautiful weather. 

Bella, hope that you had a wonderful baby shower, can't wait to hear all about it.

Angelmarie, very cute bag!

Mac, yay for finding a dress and Happy Belated Birthday!

Lol, glad that Phoebe is back home! As many others have said, I'm sure the jealousy is normal and will pass. 

I had a great weekend as well. The fundraising walk that I participated in went awesome and we had great weather for it. :thumbup: We also got a couple more things for the nursery, (side table for beside the glider, a lamp) and ordered some items online to match our nursery theme, (an extra crib sheet, changing pad cover, laundry hamper, vallance and basket for diaper changing items). I can't wait for it all to be delivered. Tonight we also have our consultation with our photographer for our maternity and newborn photos, all very exciting :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey everyone I hope you all had great weekends!! :flower:

Bar, I also worry about taking care of the baby a lot, I have been reading but it's hard because sometimes even the experts have different opinions on things. :wacko: Those clothes look adorable!

Pola, I hope this week doesn't go that bad, things seem to be getting worse :hugs:

Celtic, I hope your hand feels better :flower:

Bella, I can't wait to see the pics on the baby shower!

Mac, Happy B-day! and good thing you found a dress, pic pic!! 

Lol, I bet you are very happy with Phoebe back home :) I think all children get jealous when they have a new baby brother or sister but I hope it goes by quickly for her. 

Mrs. Eddie glad to hear you had a great weekend, you should show us some pics of the things you got!! :happydance:


My weekend was good, I had a very uncomfortable day yesterday with a lot of hip pain. I also have been worrying (again) about baby's health after seeing all the girls in our classes that are due around the same time as me but seem SO much bigger. My belly is tiny people cannot believe I am that far along sometimes and I haven't gained any weight until now. :nope: I will ask my doctor about it this friday at our appointment, I know I am silly and everything has been great so far but I can't seem to stop worrying. 

Also, I gave my DH a father's day gift this sunday and wished him a happy first father's day only to realize about 2 hours later that it's not father's day until next sunday :( Oh man, I felt horrible :dohh:


----------



## lolpants

Mrs Eddie, that's great it went well and you got some more shopping in too :)

Borr sorry to hear you have had hip pain, your bump may be smaller due to position of Isabela? Maybe she is far back? And nothing wrong with getting your greeting card in early :haha: 

I am chuffed as just got a quinny zapp with the adaptors for £32! :happydance: One less thing to worry about and a heap of money saved :D

Lol xx


----------



## setarei

@borr, I know how you feel being worried that you're too small. I've had lots of comments from people (family and strangers) saying that I'm too small (some went as far as to ask me if the babies were truly growing enough and if my doctors were worried) and I still haven't managed to put on any weight either (and this is with twins...). I expected to be huge since both my sisters started out smaller than me and got so much bigger than I am by this point. I don't have anything to say to make you feel better but thought it might help to know that you're not alone. Is there any chance of you getting another scan to alleviate your worries?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Borr try not to worry I have a big bump but my baby is small just below average at my last growth scan a girl I know had a tiny bump and was brought in to check baby size yet her baby was a healthy 7 pounds something onzes but if your worried then I see if your doc will do another scan 

Lolpants thats poop about your appointment they dont think its swelling hope you don't feel bad about it and way to go on the buggy that brilliant 


Well I'm resting in bed I walked to the school to pick up my boys from school and had awful lower back pain and cramps they are still there but not as bad now :( 
My mum wasn't able to make it down to me, so now I need to find some one to mind Paul I just could not bring him with me he never stay in the buggy for me and go mad with boredom and I never get him on and off the train on my own I might have to cancel it but want to go because I want them to check all is ok 

Pola how all with you today x


----------



## Barhanita

Borr, I am the same way! I think my belly is tiny and I haven't gained much weight. 

We went to see the Beach Boys last night. It was awesome! I was dancing so much, I thought I will go into labor. It was also very cold, so now my cold is worse, and I cannot stop coughing. Totally worth it though!


----------



## bella21

Hey ladies!! hope everybody is doing well! My baby shower went great! got almost everything we needed and TONS of clothing! OHs Aunt put together this really neat clothesline filled with outfits and onesies and shoes and hats and socks and all the girls had to hold the ends and walk with it, it was so long! We still need a few things here and there, lots of bath stuff and receiving blankets and things like that. Laundry is not going to be fun washing all these clothes but I'm so happy ! :happydance: 


For all the FTMs like myself that have no clue what to do with a baby :haha: i bought 2 books today. 1 is the What to expect in the first year and then I got another really cool one called "Your babycare bible" ... it has pics and full instructions on how to bath your baby, take care of the cord, swaddle, change a diaper, Dos and donts....EVERYTHING! Just think it might be a good suggestion for some of you ladies I know i can't wait to read it!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Lol, it was a lot of fun!

To Borr and everyone else worried about being small, try not to worry too much. As long as your doctor is not concerned, I wouldn't be. A lot of people feel justified in commenting on a woman's size while pregnant for some odd resason :growlmad: I have gotten everything from being on the smaller side to a woman asking me if I was sure there was just one in there, (lucky I didn't smack her but I digress). 

Plus, everyone carries differently during pregnancy. At the walk this weekend there was a woman who was due in July who I swear was smaller than me but she said that her doctor said she was actually measuring on the large side. She had a more compact lower bump though whereas I feel like mine starts underneath my boobs and goes all the way down (longer) so I think that the way you carry makes a huge difference.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank ladies I feel a little anxious but I know all is fine. We had a scan at 29 weeks and everything seems to be fine. We will probably have another one soon to see growth again. I just feel weird being different I guess.


----------



## pola17

Barhanita said:


> Pola, sorry it is so complicated!
> 
> Mac, show us the dress! And happy birthday again.
> 
> My friend came over today to help us sort through the baby stuff and wash it. We have A LOT of clothes!
> https://imageshack.us/a/img16/3909/dsc6728a.jpg

Thanks!! :flower:

that´s nice your friend came to help ya! Things look great from that pic!!



mac1979 said:


> I will post a pic of me in my new dress tomorrow. This birthday has been awesome. We had a great dinner out and went to my MIL's house for my last present and cake. She made me a Cherry Mash cake. If you have ever had a cherry mash candy or twin bing, it is just like that. I also got a new sewing machine :happydance::happydance::happydance:. I feel weird (and old fashioned) being so happy about that, but I have a lot of things I want to make and I hate bringing out my old, beat up, hand-me-down sewing machine. Now to do some mending and start lining up sewing projects. :thumbup:

aaahhhhh!!! CAKE!!!!!!!!! Sounds yummy!!!!!!!!!



Sker said:


> Due august 12th with a boy!

Welcome!! :hi:



lolpants said:


> Mac that is not old fashioned - in the UK at least, it has become very fashionable to make things - especially sewing and baking!
> 
> Pola that is great he can continue his tour, but not so great for you :wacko: My ice cream was just a white magnum - not picture worthy sorry :haha:
> 
> Celtic that is great you are feeling so much better!
> 
> Welcome Sker and congrats :flower:
> 
> AFM - Phoebe came home last night after week away - cannot even begin to describe how happy thats made me! She didn't wanna go to sleep and ended up crashing in with me around 11pm! Had the 1st sign of sibling jealousy as we moved all her room around, she now has a full size bed and the cot is in there for now for baby (till we know sex) She started saying 'no this cot is mine' and crying! :nope:
> 
> Lol xx

om nom nom... vanilla...

awwww for Phoebe!! :cloud9: but good she´s back! I could tell you missed her so much!! :cloud9:



lolpants said:


> I'm hoping people won't forget about Phoebe when they bring gifts for the new baby.
> 
> I just had a appt with dr at the hospital - all is good except they are worried that I've put on too much weight :blush: I have to go to a BMI clinic next week now and they may scan me for some reason, didn't say why?
> 
> Lol xx

I´m sure it´s just any procedure scan!! :flower:



Mrs. Eddie said:


> Bar, you are totally not alone re baby care worries. I think every first time parent has those. I have found that the book that I got from the hospital when I registered has tons of useful and practical baby care information as does the book we got with our prenatal classes. I am also starting What to Expect the First Year, which a friend recommended. I also love the Happiest Baby on the Block too! If it makes you feel any better, most people I know with babies have said that looking after a baby is very instinctual, as a mother you kind of just know what to do ususally or figure it out yourself.
> 
> Pola, jeez what a lot of drama you've had to deal with this past weekend :growlmad:. I think you are doing the right thing by staying out of it and letting your DH and MIL fight amongst themselves. As frustrating as it must be, you don't need that extra stress right now. :hugs:
> 
> Celtic, ouch, glad that your hand is OK and that you were able to enjoy some beautiful weather.
> 
> Bella, hope that you had a wonderful baby shower, can't wait to hear all about it.
> 
> Angelmarie, very cute bag!
> 
> Mac, yay for finding a dress and Happy Belated Birthday!
> 
> Lol, glad that Phoebe is back home! As many others have said, I'm sure the jealousy is normal and will pass.
> 
> I had a great weekend as well. The fundraising walk that I participated in went awesome and we had great weather for it. :thumbup: We also got a couple more things for the nursery, (side table for beside the glider, a lamp) and ordered some items online to match our nursery theme, (an extra crib sheet, changing pad cover, laundry hamper, vallance and basket for diaper changing items). I can't wait for it all to be delivered. Tonight we also have our consultation with our photographer for our maternity and newborn photos, all very exciting :happydance:

ooooooooo!!! New born photos! :happydance:



borr.dg.baby said:


> Hey everyone I hope you all had great weekends!! :flower:
> 
> Bar, I also worry about taking care of the baby a lot, I have been reading but it's hard because sometimes even the experts have different opinions on things. :wacko: Those clothes look adorable!
> 
> Pola, I hope this week doesn't go that bad, things seem to be getting worse :hugs:
> 
> Celtic, I hope your hand feels better :flower:
> 
> Bella, I can't wait to see the pics on the baby shower!
> 
> Mac, Happy B-day! and good thing you found a dress, pic pic!!
> 
> Lol, I bet you are very happy with Phoebe back home :) I think all children get jealous when they have a new baby brother or sister but I hope it goes by quickly for her.
> 
> Mrs. Eddie glad to hear you had a great weekend, you should show us some pics of the things you got!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> My weekend was good, I had a very uncomfortable day yesterday with a lot of hip pain. I also have been worrying (again) about baby's health after seeing all the girls in our classes that are due around the same time as me but seem SO much bigger. My belly is tiny people cannot believe I am that far along sometimes and I haven't gained any weight until now. :nope: I will ask my doctor about it this friday at our appointment, I know I am silly and everything has been great so far but I can't seem to stop worrying.
> 
> Also, I gave my DH a father's day gift this sunday and wished him a happy first father's day only to realize about 2 hours later that it's not father's day until next sunday :( Oh man, I felt horrible :dohh:

Regarding father´s day a week earlier: teehee! 
As for bump, don´t worry! At my class a girl who´s 2 weeks behind me was bigger, and because of the size of my bump, my OB/GYN ordered me a scan, and my boy was the perfect size and weight! Remember you´re a first time mom, and your bump will get bigger in future pregnancies! :hugs: I´m sure Isabela is fine! :cloud9:



CelticNiamh said:


> Borr try not to worry I have a big bump but my baby is small just below average at my last growth scan a girl I know had a tiny bump and was brought in to check baby size yet her baby was a healthy 7 pounds something onzes but if your worried then I see if your doc will do another scan
> 
> Lolpants thats poop about your appointment they dont think its swelling hope you don't feel bad about it and way to go on the buggy that brilliant
> 
> 
> Well I'm resting in bed I walked to the school to pick up my boys from school and had awful lower back pain and cramps they are still there but not as bad now :(
> My mum wasn't able to make it down to me, so now I need to find some one to mind Paul I just could not bring him with me he never stay in the buggy for me and go mad with boredom and I never get him on and off the train on my own I might have to cancel it but want to go because I want them to check all is ok
> 
> Pola how all with you today x

I´m good! :hugs:

Sorry you´re in pain!! :hugs: I wish you wouldn´t feel bad! :flower:



Barhanita said:


> Borr, I am the same way! I think my belly is tiny and I haven't gained much weight.
> 
> We went to see the Beach Boys last night. It was awesome! I was dancing so much, I thought I will go into labor. It was also very cold, so now my cold is worse, and I cannot stop coughing. Totally worth it though!

Ohhhh! Sorry your cold is worse! :hugs: Get well soon!! :flower:



bella21 said:


> Hey ladies!! hope everybody is doing well! My baby shower went great! got almost everything we needed and TONS of clothing! OHs Aunt put together this really neat clothesline filled with outfits and onesies and shoes and hats and socks and all the girls had to hold the ends and walk with it, it was so long! We still need a few things here and there, lots of bath stuff and receiving blankets and things like that. Laundry is not going to be fun washing all these clothes but I'm so happy ! :happydance:
> 
> 
> For all the FTMs like myself that have no clue what to do with a baby :haha: i bought 2 books today. 1 is the What to expect in the first year and then I got another really cool one called "Your babycare bible" ... it has pics and full instructions on how to bath your baby, take care of the cord, swaddle, change a diaper, Dos and donts....EVERYTHING! Just think it might be a good suggestion for some of you ladies I know i can't wait to read it!

Thanks for the books suggestions! :thumbup: and that´s awesome your baby shower was great!! Post pics!!!! :thumbup:


---

AFM... This morning I left Tigran at the orchestra at 7am... a bus was departing to the airport as he was continuing his tour but now at the coast. He left in tears and begged me to convince his mother to stay. I promised him I´ll talk to her.

I came home and had a nap, and while having lunch I realized she looked very depressed. After eating, I told her we need to talk. She bursted in tears. (our conversation lasted 6 hours)
She explained me they fought because Tigran was rude to her on explaining how the kitchen works, and because she had a fight on skype that morning with her other son, she lost it, however, the words Tigran said were extremely rude and she´s worried about his behaviour and she´s afraid he´ll ever treat our boy or me as we´re stupid.
I kind of get her now. She thinks he needs to go to therapy as she thinks his childhood problems haunt him. 
Also, I took advantage of our conversation and told her ALL the things that bother me, and we were able to agreed on how we´re doing things from now on.
I told her life is short to be depressed and told her on sunday we´ll ask Tigran to seek for therapy to learn how to manage things when he wants to take control. He hasn´t been rude to me, but I´ve seen him do this to other people before. She now feels much better and believes she can trust me better.
I feel she´s more relaxed around the house, and I´m hoping this talk will only bring good things.
Tigran is now also relaxing and feeling better!
I have so much to do this week (re organizing the house, deep cleaning, nursery) so I better get started! :dohh:

Hope you all had a wonderful day! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Pola it sounds like the talk really went well, I hope things change now! I am so glad that you got to talk to her and say all you were feeling :)


----------



## setarei

@pola, I'm glad you two got a chance to talk things out and I hope that it's a turning point for you.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bump progression until today


----------



## pola17

Lily,

:cloud9: I wish I could have done a bump shoot every week! You look adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## Barhanita

Pola, I am glad the things are getting better. 

Borr, your bump is really growing! I also wish I took pictures more regularly.

Tonight my baby is not very active :-( She is still moving, but very slowly and not as often. If she doesn't pick it up by the morning, I will go in.


----------



## bella21

Pola glad to hear you and MIL had a nice talk...hopefully its a turning point for you two!

Borr you look adorable! I did take pics a lot but I forgot to write down what week they were all from :dohh:

Bar, my little boy still has quiet days too. The more active I am the more he sleeps its seems. were you on your feet a lot today moving around? I'm sure everything is fine but of course go in if you feel something is wrong :hugs:

Im so happy I got all of Chases new clothes washed and put away today! Along with washcloths and towels, receiving blankets, socks and hats! woohoo!! still need more of all of those things though but were getting there!! I was so afraid to wash all the new clothes incase the colors bled or I shrunk everything but nothing got ruined! :happydance:

Its 2:23 am i should probably go lay down but I was stupid and took a 2 hour nap around 5 today :dohh: so not tired!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola really hope its a turning point for you all :) so glad you got to talk to her and clear the air some what 

Borr fab pictures wish I done something like that 


I'm on my way to my appointment pains are gone thankfully I had that before on my 3rd baby and it was my cervix changing I hope baby has no plans on coming to earlly, I slept so badly last night my 10 year was sick and then I woke for the loo then baby woke me up moving lol what ever he was doing it really hurt pressing out at the top of my tummy any one else get that at all weird one :p 

My mum made it down so happy about that yay so I know my little ones are ok :) 

Oh and some one tell the sun to come back please lol


----------



## bella21

celtic anytime Im at work and on my feet he pokes the same spot right above my belly button and its really painful and it doesnt go away until I sit down. I thought at first it was the skin just stretching but its been the same for almost 10 weeks now so Im not really sure :shrug: its pretty uncomfortable though and actually feels bruised from the inside!


----------



## Sooz

Good luck with your appointment celtic . 

I agree everyone carries differently and every pregnancy too. My friends with kids all say I look tiny but my work colleagues think I look big. People have also been kind enough to tell me my back and thighs have got fatter. :growlmad:

I have the MW tomorrow so will see what she thinks.


----------



## CelticNiamh

bella21 said:


> celtic anytime Im at work and on my feet he pokes the same spot right above my belly button and its really painful and it doesnt go away until I sit down. I thought at first it was the skin just stretching but its been the same for almost 10 weeks now so Im not really sure :shrug: its pretty uncomfortable though and actually feels bruised from the inside!

Very ouch isnt it must be were the baby is pressing on a nerve or soft spot inside I always gently press on baby to stop him but it does stop you n your tracks if your walking 



Sooz said:


> Good luck with your appointment celtic .
> 
> I agree everyone carries differently and every pregnancy too. My friends with kids all say I look tiny but my work colleagues think I look big. People have also been kind enough to tell me my back and thighs have got fatter. :growlmad:
> 
> I have the MW tomorrow so will see what she thinks.

Thanks sooz and omg would you not feel like slapping them, :p I mean we feel like we look like whales in the end of pregnancy so much better if people did not comment at all 
Good luck tomorrow :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mentioned the pains to my midwife and she wants me to see OB seeing as last time Ineeded steriods, she saying I may need the same this time and need to say in hospital a few days :dohh: oh fx there is no changes to my cervix and I do not need all of that not looking forward to being examined either :(


----------



## Scottish

pola woohoo on things getting slowly better :) i hope that things will now keep improving after your talk xxx

borr your bump is looking great and doesnt look to small at all! :) 

aww celtic good luck with your appointment and i hope you dont need to stay in hospital :hugs: 

the sun disappered from here yesterday! we are due rain this afternoon :( and its seems to be expected to last all week so goodbye nice weather.

My back is absolutely killing me at night time. when i get up to go to the toilet i can hardly walk it is so sore :( do any of you suffer from this? it seems ok during the day and only will get sore if i do to much. 

also i have noticed a change in babys movements. last week for 2 days he was so quiet then on third day he was so active he hardly stopped moving and kicking but was quiet again the day after! he seems be starting a pattern doing this one day moving a lot and the next extremely quiet. i listen on my doppler when he goes quiet and all seems fine. i wonder if he still moves about so much when hes in a different position i dont feel him as much. 

:)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Good news all is well phew, it seems it could be baby position he is transverse and my doctor said that position can cause pain and pressure. He was happy to take a lets wait approach if I have pai s again I've t come straight in and take it from there .I'm happy with that and even better I got to see baby practice breathing moving around looking very healthy and measuring bang on for dates yay. I have lost weight as well since my last appointment 

Scottish the rain got here last night but sun is peeping through again and the sun will come back we could have another warm spell the end of the month fx any way, I wonder if the baby is pressing on a nerve or something to give you so much pain hope it goes :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pola, I'm so glad that you were able to talk things out with your MIL. I hope things improve from here on out. :hugs:

Borr, you look lovely :flower: I take weekly bump shots too and it is always interesting to go back and see how big I am getting week after week. 

Bar, I had a really busy weekend and noticed that my LO wasn't moving as much as she normally does. Last night and yesterday she started to move around more again. I'm sure all is fine! :hugs:

Sooz, :grr: to the people at your work! I really don't understand the comments re a pregnant woman's weight/appearance. Unless the comment revolves around telling a woman how lovely/radiant they look, it should really be kept to themselves, (in my humble opinion). 

Yay Celtic, glad all is well. 

The consult with our photographer went really well last night. She is so nice and I am very excited for our pictures now, (which will be happening on July 15). We are going to do some at our house and some at a nearby park. We also booked newborn ones and talked through those too. She books for ten days following the baby's due date but is obvioulsy flexible with changing it based on when baby is born. 

I was also just a meeting where we had to do a coffee taste testing. I only had a sip of each one but now Isla is totally going loopy as I normally don't drink coffee at all, kinda funny...:haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs Eddie I think I was lucky if baby was head down he would have kept me in as the pains and his head would have caused cervix changes :dohh: at least I know it is more than likely his position causing the pains :thumbup:

Oh I want to do newborn pictures as well, I am collecting props and learning as much as I can:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Newborn pictures are the cutest! My photographer actually has a lot of the props already (like baskets, blankets, even some cute knitted hats) so you might not have to get as many things as you need. :thumbup:

Also forgot to mention in my last post that tonight is our final prenatal class. Honestly, how is that even possible? :wacko:


----------



## Sooz

Ooo we have a bump shoot booked too, July 13th! :dance:

Celtic great news that is just baby's position, I can imagine transverse at this stage would be really uncomfortable!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> Ooo we have a bump shoot booked too, July 13th! :dance:
> 
> Celtic great news that is just baby's position, I can imagine transverse at this stage would be really uncomfortable!

explains the awful round ligament pain, sneezing and coughing is so painful :haha: you think he have no room!!! I mean how is he fitting that way!! :dohh:


----------



## Barhanita

Celtic, great news! 

I am putting my camera in my hospital bag (yet to be packed). Hoping DH or someone will take pictures during labor or shortly after. 

My girl started moving again! I guess she was just a but quit last night.

We finally have a full name! *Lena Emmylou*. I am happy that we decided and don't have to think about it anymore.


----------



## HHenderson

Barhanita said:


> Celtic, great news!
> 
> I am putting my camera in my hospital bag (yet to be packed). Hoping DH or someone will take pictures during labor or shortly after.
> 
> My girl started moving again! I guess she was just a but quit last night.
> 
> We finally have a full name! *Lena Emmylou*. I am happy that we decided and don't have to think about it anymore.

If you stress the importance of pictures daily with your husband he will take pics. Mine did and hes not all into pictures at all. =) He took so many pictures as she was just born and being cleaned up. She was so fat and purple. Lol the best pictures I have and cherish.


----------



## HHenderson

-I have a Q for US ladies, my daughter was born almost 9 years ago and when we were at the hospital they supplied baby clothes. She wore long sleeve onesies that had the no scratch mits attached. Do they still do that or do I have to bring a crap load of my own baby clothes?

My hospital tour isnt until the 15th, July.


----------



## ZooMa

Hi ladies.

Pola, glad you had that convo. Sounds like it went well.

Borr, I think your bump is fantastic.

Who else? Sorry can't remember -- congrats on moving babies, clothing stashes, picking names, and everything else!

AFM, just have to vent a little bit:
So, I was facebook stalking last night, and saw that my ex is now a dad. I really don't begrudge him at all -- he and his wife seem wonderful and happy and perfect for each other. It's just that I was completely heartbroken over this guy about 7-8 years ago -- I thought I would marry him. I am SOOO glad that that didn't happen, because my husband is the best thing that could have happened to me. I love him so much and we are a perfect match for each other. However, it still gets my goat that my ex seems to get to do things just a little before me ... finish school/great job first, house first, married first, traveling to all these wonderful locations first (really, some of the trips his family does are literally the same trips we do just 8 months later), and now has a baby first. Grrr. I was excited because that last pics I saw from them the last time I was FB stalking the wife didn't look pregnant AT ALL, and I was! Well, I was wrong!

This really is so petty because I'm sure he never thinks about me (or really, I him)... but sometimes late night curiosity just gets the better of you. His baby boy is really cute. It really doesn't matter. I really don't care. I just want to do SOMETHING first ... since he dumped me first! Ha. It really doesn't matter -- we live about 600 miles apart, and hopefully farther soon once I finish my job next year and we can move out west.

Two things that make me glad and secretly smile: They live in the metro area where I grew up, and while it's fine and all, I don't want to live there again, so I'm SO glad my husband wants to move elsewhere. Second, I think his boy's name is fairly awful. I'm assuming it's a nickname (he might have been passed down the family name), but it's still one I would never have picked. So there. Ha.

Thanks gals, for letting me vent this petty and stupid thing. :-D


----------



## CelticNiamh

Bar love the name so pretty :flower:

zooma rant away, I understand I used to try and peep at one of my ex but he does not have a FB page and I dont think I add him if he did any way!! :haha: :flower:


----------



## pola17

Celtic: *phew* good it was nothing serious! Is your son feeling any better? Hope you can rest some tonight! :hugs: :flower:

Bar: I loooooove the name!!! I love Lena! So feminine, elegant and beautiful!!! And *phew* glad Lena moved again this morning!!! :cloud9:

Zooma: I'm in an exactly situation as you! Looool, so I totally get how you feel! :hugs: but think that the things you're achieving are on your own. Good your ex is happy, but so are you! Always look at the wonderful things you have! But I won't deny FB stalking can be fun! :haha:

Hope all of you are doing great! I'm re organizing our bedroom to have enough space for the pack and play! I threw a lot of expired beauty products, old papers, so it's deep cleaning day! :dohh: 
I prepared MIL some Ecuadorean cuisine, which she enjoyed! Since yesterday the house's atmosphere feels calm and relaxed! :thumbup: I think at the moment she feels more comfortable around me! Tomorrow I'm taking her out to a shopping mall to look for baby stuff as an excuse to let her catch some sun shine!

In 5 days my Tigran is coming home! :cloud9: can't wait to hug him!!!


----------



## amethyst77

Zooma I understand completely. My ex didn't want to get married or have children when we were together, yet 2 years later he was married with a baby on the way :( I was SO cross he did those things before I did!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Zooma it's ok to feel that way :)

Celtic glad that all is well with the pain :)


----------



## Sooz

That's what I mean celtic, how the frick has he fitted in? *pokes belly*

Barhanita I love her name, is gorgeous and cute at the same time. We still have no firm middle names argh !


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar I love the name :cloud9:


----------



## twinkletots

We also still have no names!

So I had midwife today and still anaemic even tho I am taking iron so this exhaustion is not all in my head. Baby is also back to back sogot a leaflet of exercises to help him/her turn. Head is 1/5 engaged in pelvis which I was hoping might mean baby would come a tiny bit early than due date but think this is just wishful thinking!
Any thoughts?


----------



## Barhanita

TMI alert!
How big are your nipples? Mine are huge on my moderately sized breasts. And they are very dark. About 3 inches in diameter!


----------



## Barhanita

Could you explain me what "engaged" mean? I always see it and I never know what that means.


----------



## more babies

HHenderson said:


> -I have a Q for US ladies, my daughter was born almost 9 years ago and when we were at the hospital they supplied baby clothes. She wore long sleeve onesies that had the no scratch mits attached. Do they still do that or do I have to bring a crap load of my own baby clothes?
> 
> My hospital tour isnt until the 15th, July.

They also did the same when I had my second daughter 8 years ago this December. My friend who just had her baby in December was supplied with the same long sleeved shirts. I don't know if it depends on the hospital though. I haven't found out for this time around yet.


----------



## Sooz

Engaging had no effect on Paige turning up, she was late I'm afraid. Apparently second babies may not engage until labour or pop in and out.


----------



## JenzyKY

HHenderson said:


> -I have a Q for US ladies, my daughter was born almost 9 years ago and when we were at the hospital they supplied baby clothes. She wore long sleeve onesies that had the no scratch mits attached. Do they still do that or do I have to bring a crap load of my own baby clothes?
> 
> My hospital tour isnt until the 15th, July.

Mine does. It's long sleeve tshirts here with the hand things.


----------



## Scottish

I love your name bar! It's such a pretty choice!
And my nipples have also darkened to, I remember they did the same with my dd as well! 

I feel really yukky tonight, I was sitting enjoying my dinner (beef stew, broccoli, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding) and almost finished when my oh says what is that! And points to the bowl with broccoli in it. I look in the bowl and see a big fat boiled caterpillar!!!!! I mean how disgusting when you are mid mouthful of broccoli and beef stew! It must have been hiding In the broccoli and I never noticed then it got boiled and plated up lol! 

I couldn't finish my dinner and felt sick all night knowing it was there. Needless to say I will not be eating or buying broccoli for a long while eeeeekkkk


----------



## pola17

twinkle: hope the iron supplements will help you not feel so exhausted! :hugs:

Bar: my nipples haven´t changed at all.. same color and size! :( My breast are just a few sizes bigger.. from 32A I went to 32C, but that´s about it! :nope:


My house is now all clean and shinny!! I´m now watching the football match (Ecuador vs. Argentina). MIL was worried I was cleaning too much, but now that I finished, my legs feel a little bit tired... I wanna be active, otherwise I´ll get depressed! :dohh:


----------



## Barhanita

Pola, don't be sad!!! My nipples are way too big (more han a half of a breast) and look too ugly now. 

I went in to get checked for contracting. The cervix is fully close, baby is head down. They did a NST for an hour, and the baby was great. The monitor did register contactions every 8 minutes or so, but they are not strong or long enough to be concerned. I lot of uncomfortable BH. Told me to drink plenty.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar I have been having that for a few weeks now, contractions but they are not doing anything to my cervix so they are not concerned. I noticed it happens more when I walk or do too much, it sure is scary


----------



## pola17

Uffff bar!!! Sounds like you were in a scary situation!!! Glad you and Lena are doing super! :hugs:


----------



## twinkletots

Bar my nipples have got way bigger and darker too. 

Engaged means the babies head has dropped in to your pelvis. They describe it as how many fifths of the head are in there so 5 fifths means head is fully engaged in the pelvis. Like sooz says tho, it can pop in and out. Kinda hoped it might mean a slightly early labour but don't think it really means anything.

Scottish, how revolting!! You will be thoroughly checking your veg from now on. Look at it as a bit of extra protein in your dinner!


----------



## lolpants

Hi Ladies

I have not been on since Monday evening and am probably not gonna be on much over next few days, I had call Monday evening that my Nan was in hospital, she has bowel cancer and a big hole in her bowel. They can't do anything for her and she is just going to die :cry: No idea how long she has, but I spent all Monday night and Tuesday day at her side as I was only family who could get to her straight away. My parents flew back from Menorca and spent last night with her. I'll be going back in today and just generally spending as much time with her as possible. I also have my brother coming home from France today so will be with family over next few days

Hope you are all doing well :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants I am so sorry, that is so sad, I understand how you might be feeling I lost my nana in Novermber this year it was so very sad :hugs:


Bar big nipples are so normal the get bigger ready for feeding baby and so glad those pains were doing nothing its such a fright :thumbup:

Scottish OH that happened me before once in Australia I was eat a lovely salad till I found a caterpillar in it!! YUCK :dohh:

Twinkle see if they can do the drip to bring in up your iron stores, they need to be at a certain point for labour hope you feel better soon though :flower:

Pola :hugs: get crafting keeps the mind and hands busy and relaxes you hope your ok 


Me I am still so uncomfortable, found a website called spinning babies and there is an exercise to turn baby so tried that, it got rid of the awful pain I had in my tummy last night,still feel like baby is still lying across my tummy so hopefully he will turn for me soon :happydance:


----------



## Sooz

Sorry to hear about your Nan LOL. I hope when the time comes her passing is as peaceful as possible for you all. :hugs:

I had my MW appointment today and was really surprised when she said baby is 1-2/5 engaged and well enough so that she'd be shocked if they came out again...in her words! She asked if I'd felt a lot of pressure as a result and I've felt nothing, only that my BH have been stronger this week. I said I wasn't expecting to hear that as I can still feel body parts in my ribs so she had a feel and said there was still a foot up there too.

I'm also measuring 36 weeks. :ignore:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Bar, I love the name! As for nipples, mine are very dark too and my boobs have like doubled in size, (which my DH is loving, me not so much). Apparently, nipples darken to make them easier for baby to see re breastfeeding so even though I think mine look strange as well I try to think of them as targets for my baby to latch on to in future :haha: Glad the contractions aren't serious either. :thumbup:

Pola, so glad that things are more comfortable at home, your DH will be home before you know it! :hugs:

Scottish, eek that would have put me off the rest of my broccoli as well :sick:

Twinkle, thanks for explaining the whole "engaged" thing, very helpful :thumbup:

Lol, I'm so sorry about your Nan. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts :hugs:

Celtic, I hope that your LO cooperates and turns for you soon too!

We had our last prenatal class last night, can't believe that they are over already. We went over breastfeeding, which was very helpful, though I wish we could have spent more time on it. I am doing another course on breastfeeding next weekend so hopefully that will give me some additional advice. Our instructor is going to share our emails too so we can arrange for a reunion after everyone's baby is born, which is exciting. Also, we have our 30 week appointment today with the midwife.

In other news, Isla is crazy this morning. She is moving my belly all over the place and at times it feels like it is shaking (not quite sure what she is doing in there).


----------



## pola17

@lol: so sorry!!! :hugs: what sad news! But at the sane time it's great you can say goodbye to her! :hugs:

Celtic: how interesting! Will love to check that link! :thumbup:

Sooz: wow baby measuring 36 weeks! How come? 

Mrs Eddie: your classes sound awesome! I hope those I'm taking can help me have little idea of what's to come! :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

lol I am so sorry about your nana :hugs: what sad news :(

Sooz does that mean baby will come sooner? Exciting! I can't wait to see what my doctor says at my appointment on Friday! 

Mrs Eddie I love my classes too, I have learned so much, so far I've only had the breastfeeding and the bathing a baby class but we have learned so much it's amazing!


----------



## Sooz

I personally feel if this baby is as big as it's making out then I won't go to my due date this time but who knows! I have a home visit in 3 weeks and I think if I'm still measuring big then and is not slowed down they might want to do a growth scan. 

I don't really know why pola, guess I just cook big babies!


----------



## Barhanita

Pola, I also want to clean and have a spotless house. I am just not healthy enough to do it, but I try to do one or two things a day.

Twinkle, that makes sense now! I wonder if my baby is engaged. Yesterday when she was checking my cervix, she immediately said "the head is definitely down".

Lol, I'm sorry about your Nan... This is very hard. I hope she doesn't suffer and is very comfortable.

Celtic, I heard magical things about that website, how it helped everyone!

Mrs Eddie, I cannot wait to start our classes. The first one is tomorrow (infant CPR and first aid).

My BH are getting so frequent and uncomfortable. I really hope it doesn't mean anything about preterm labor. The ironic thing is that they told me to drink a lot, which makes me pee a lot, whenever I pee, I have another BH.. It a vicious cycle.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> Pola, I also want to clean and have a spotless house. I am just not healthy enough to do it, but I try to do one or two things a day.
> 
> Twinkle, that makes sense now! I wonder if my baby is engaged. Yesterday when she was checking my cervix, she immediately said "the head is definitely down".
> 
> Lol, I'm sorry about your Nan... This is very hard. I hope she doesn't suffer and is very comfortable.
> 
> Celtic, I heard magical things about that website, how it helped everyone!
> 
> Mrs Eddie, I cannot wait to start our classes. The first one is tomorrow (infant CPR and first aid).
> 
> My BH are getting so frequent and uncomfortable. I really hope it doesn't mean anything about preterm labor. The ironic thing is that they told me to drink a lot, which makes me pee a lot, whenever I pee, I have another BH.. It a vicious cycle.

I hate BH when trying to pee it hurts :dohh: well the exercise seems to be working on the pain and pressure if nothing else, I woke up with it this morning and did 3 of them and pain went :flower: I think baby is breech again now :dohh: so might check out how to get him to turn head down :happydance:

here is the link https://www.spinningbabies.com/


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh no Celtic! Hope that baby turns!


----------



## pola17

ohhh nooo, Barr!! Defenitely a vicious cycle! :wacko: 

And hey, hun! You do what you can!! When Lena will be in your arms, you´ll be able to do all you want! :hugs: it won´t be long! :flower:

And celtic: thanks for the link! :happydance: even if Mikael is head down, you´ll never know if he changes positions, and your link will be a great help! :flower: :thumbup:


----------



## bella21

HHenderson said:


> -I have a Q for US ladies, my daughter was born almost 9 years ago and when we were at the hospital they supplied baby clothes. She wore long sleeve onesies that had the no scratch mits attached. Do they still do that or do I have to bring a crap load of my own baby clothes?
> 
> My hospital tour isnt until the 15th, July.

I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure the hospital supplies everything. A girl told me last week I barely need to pack a hospital back besides things for myself because they provide so much. Then reality hits when you leave :haha: That being said Ill probably be bringing 3 outfits and maybe a couple onesies just to be on the safe side :shrug: Illl ask my doctor next appointment and get back to you also!



ZooMa said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Pola, glad you had that convo. Sounds like it went well.
> 
> Borr, I think your bump is fantastic.
> 
> Who else? Sorry can't remember -- congrats on moving babies, clothing stashes, picking names, and everything else!
> 
> AFM, just have to vent a little bit:
> So, I was facebook stalking last night, and saw that my ex is now a dad. I really don't begrudge him at all -- he and his wife seem wonderful and happy and perfect for each other. It's just that I was completely heartbroken over this guy about 7-8 years ago -- I thought I would marry him. I am SOOO glad that that didn't happen, because my husband is the best thing that could have happened to me. I love him so much and we are a perfect match for each other. However, it still gets my goat that my ex seems to get to do things just a little before me ... finish school/great job first, house first, married first, traveling to all these wonderful locations first (really, some of the trips his family does are literally the same trips we do just 8 months later), and now has a baby first. Grrr. I was excited because that last pics I saw from them the last time I was FB stalking the wife didn't look pregnant AT ALL, and I was! Well, I was wrong!
> 
> This really is so petty because I'm sure he never thinks about me (or really, I him)... but sometimes late night curiosity just gets the better of you. His baby boy is really cute. It really doesn't matter. I really don't care. I just want to do SOMETHING first ... since he dumped me first! Ha. It really doesn't matter -- we live about 600 miles apart, and hopefully farther soon once I finish my job next year and we can move out west.
> 
> Two things that make me glad and secretly smile: They live in the metro area where I grew up, and while it's fine and all, I don't want to live there again, so I'm SO glad my husband wants to move elsewhere. Second, I think his boy's name is fairly awful. I'm assuming it's a nickname (he might have been passed down the family name), but it's still one I would never have picked. So there. Ha.
> 
> Thanks gals, for letting me vent this petty and stupid thing. :-D

I totally understand! Well, the stalking part at least! My ex fiancé is now dating my ex best friend....shady business right there! Anyways he treated me like complete crap our whole relationship and it got to the point where I needed a PFA (protection from abuse) on him. I still have it for the next 8 months. But him and my best friend since I was 12 , mind you, just seem so happy and in love :gun: Is it bad that I wish the worst for both of them after how badly he treated me and how she went behind my back after we broke up and is now dating him? whats wrong with people! :growlmad:



Scottish said:


> I love your name bar! It's such a pretty choice!
> And my nipples have also darkened to, I remember they did the same with my dd as well!
> 
> I feel really yukky tonight, I was sitting enjoying my dinner (beef stew, broccoli, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding) and almost finished when my oh says what is that! And points to the bowl with broccoli in it. I look in the bowl and see a big fat boiled caterpillar!!!!! I mean how disgusting when you are mid mouthful of broccoli and beef stew! It must have been hiding In the broccoli and I never noticed then it got boiled and plated up lol!
> 
> I couldn't finish my dinner and felt sick all night knowing it was there. Needless to say I will not be eating or buying broccoli for a long while eeeeekkkk

:haha: I'm sorry this had me laughing though :haha: 



Barhanita said:


> Pola, don't be sad!!! My nipples are way too big (more han a half of a breast) and look too ugly now.
> 
> I went in to get checked for contracting. The cervix is fully close, baby is head down. They did a NST for an hour, and the baby was great. The monitor did register contactions every 8 minutes or so, but they are not strong or long enough to be concerned. I lot of uncomfortable BH. Told me to drink plenty.

glad everything is okay! Yesterday I had some really strong BH for the first time and they lasted for a good hour or so. Then they subsided once i got to work but were still on and off throughout the night. I was actually nervous at first because they were frequent and stronger than I've ever felt. but they didn't get more frequent or painful so i didn't it was worth it to call in.



lolpants said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I have not been on since Monday evening and am probably not gonna be on much over next few days, I had call Monday evening that my Nan was in hospital, she has bowel cancer and a big hole in her bowel. They can't do anything for her and she is just going to die :cry: No idea how long she has, but I spent all Monday night and Tuesday day at her side as I was only family who could get to her straight away. My parents flew back from Menorca and spent last night with her. I'll be going back in today and just generally spending as much time with her as possible. I also have my brother coming home from France today so will be with family over next few days
> 
> Hope you are all doing well :hugs:
> 
> Lol xx

Im so sorry to hear about your Nan hun :hugs: I know its so hard and were here for you whatever you need!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Bella after what he done to you, were did she leave her brains :dohh: some fool to go with some one who she knew was no good :wacko: she will learn the hard way eh!! 

Pola your very welcome :flower: I was very intrested in the information on helping to get baby head engaged for labour esp as I will be induced at around 38 weeks OMG that is 6 weeks on monday better finish getting ready LOL, when is your DH home :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

LOL sorry about your grandma :( enjoy these final moments with. Prayers for you and your family for healing after your loss:hugs:

Pola glad things are going better for you :flower:

Sooz sounds like you've got a big baby in there! 

My memory is horrible and I know I forgot some of you :dohh: 

Celtic at my appointment today they said my baby was transverse. Last week she was head down, so it sounds like they do a lot of moving around still at this point 

I have been so tired and am sick of feeling like I can't breathe and my lungs are getting squished :wacko:


----------



## setarei

@Lol, I'm sorry you're going through this now and wish you and your family a peaceful time. 

@celtic, good luck getting baby to stop being transverse. B seems to switch between transverse and breech every couple of hours (actually did it mid ultrasound) so I know how uncomfortable it is. Our bellies weren't meant for babies to lie that way!

@bar, I've been having really strong BHs as well and peeing definitely hurts when they're active. Are you getting NSTs?

@sooz, sounds like this one is following in Paige's footsteps. At least you might get another scan out of it and see the babe again.


----------



## pola17

Celtic: 4 more sleeps until Tigran is back! :dohh: I can´t wait to see him.. he sends me pics of him and he looks so handsome, I feel like kissing his cheeks! :brat: BTW, how are you feeling today??? :flower:

Jolley: oh man!! Sorry you can´t breathe well!! We´re on the same boat!! Lots of hugs! :hugs:


----------



## bella21

I know celtic! girls can be pretty dumb sometimes :haha: 

Im pretty sure Chase has been transverse most of the time too. I know he was at my 20 week ultrasound anyway. But sometimes i feel little feet in my ribs so he must be flipping back and forth too!

Went out to babies r us today and bought most everything else we need today :happydance: the lady at the checkout asked me why i was buying everything early and I told her I just couldn't wait anymore lol. I need a few odds and ends here and there but now we have a bathtub!!! and a boppy and a bumper!! and extra nuks! extra burp cloths, crib sheets, changing table sheets! extra bath towels and washcloths and soap and shampoo :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola we are in the same boat, we both cant breathe and our hubby's are both gone...mine won't be back till the weekend :( 

Bella I need to go buy stuff too! I haven't had my baby shower yet so I'm not sure what to buy cause I want to see what I get first...I still feel anxious tho and want to buy some stuff!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola hope they fly by:hugs:, hard being apart esp when your pregnant!! I am a lot better today, the exercise has worked, I think! well the pain is not as bad and my tummy is not as wide at the bottum any more!! I think he has turned breech again!! so hoping I can encourage him to turn the right way round and think I will be sitting on my birthing ball a lot from now on :haha:


Bella that sounds like fun, I am going to do some shopping after my next appointment on the 2nd of July I will be 34 weeks then!! 

setarei oh that must be a bit sore for you!! esp with the extra weight of two babies :hugs: from what I have been reading they should settle head down soon!! I hope!! 

Jolley oh when are you going to have your shower!! it must be hard waiting!!


----------



## pola17

lol Celtic, but isn´t it cool you can change his position? :haha: But that´s great news that you´re feeling better!!!

Jolley, where´s your DH?? :( Mine returns only to spend with us on sunday... he has to return to the final leg of his tour on monday morning, but his tour is TOTALLY over by wednesday noon! :happydance:


----------



## bella21

i can't breathe very well either ladies...getting pretty annoying, especially at night when i try and sleep. keyword being try. Although this morning I slept right through my alarm!!! woke up a half an hour before my doctors appointment :dohh: good thing its only 5 minutes down the street!

weird question, but had anybody heard weird grunting noises coming from their belly? what is it?? sometimes i hear it as far up as my ribs. I know its not baby but its nice to think he's making noises in there haha


----------



## pola17

Bella,

No weird noises from me, yet! :dohh:
How are they?? :)


----------



## bella21

I don't know, they're just strange!! I don't really know how to explain them! it happens sometimes when i bend over too. I hope I'm not the only one :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I have been having trouble sleeping too.. I just want to nap, can't even do that :( and I am starting to get bored here at home


----------



## pola17

bella, I´m sure you´re not the only one! :hugs:

Lily, :hugs: that must be terrible... hope you can nap one of these days!! :flower:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola he is on a camping trip. That will be nice when yours is back and totally done on Wednesday :) it is hard being away from them right now, I feel a lot more emotional and get anxiety when he's gone...stupid hormones!:haha:

Celtic I'm having my shower in a couple weeks...it is way hard to wait! I feel so behind cause I don't have anything ready!

Bella I have heard weird noises come from mine too except mine sounded more like popping noises or something...every time it happens I'm like what was that??:shrug:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Borr I have a hard time sleeping too :( and then I just feel so tired throughout the day. Hope you are able to get some sleep:flower:


----------



## Barhanita

setarei said:


> @bar, I've been having really strong BHs as well and peeing definitely hurts when they're active. Are you getting NSTs?

I got one yesterday. The baby was doing great, and the contractions are not frequent/strong enough for them to be worried. Also, the cervix is closed, so they told me to just drink a lot. How do you treat yours?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Borr I have a hard time sleeping too :( and then I just feel so tired throughout the day. Hope you are able to get some sleep:flower:

I hope you get some sleep too :flower: I don't know how I'll make it 8 more weeks like this.. I woke up at 3 am today and stayed up until 5am and then went to bed for a couple more hours maybe, but waking up like every hour to pee :nope:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So I am done packing Isabela's hospital bag. I am still working on mine lol but her bag is now ready.

Here's some pics and what I put in it




And these are the two coming home outfits :cloud9:



Baby's bag contains:
-coming home outfit for NB
-coming home outfit for 0-3 
-two swaddle blankets
-a few burp cloths 
-2 binkies
-nail file and clipper just in case
-mittens
-socks
-shoes
-warm leggings in case it's cold because her outfits are dresses 
-white onesie 
-sweater


Do you ladies think I am missing anything or have too much of anything?


----------



## pola17

Wow Lily! You're so organized!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## setarei

Barhanita said:


> I got one yesterday. The baby was doing great, and the contractions are not frequent/strong enough for them to be worried. Also, the cervix is closed, so they told me to just drink a lot. How do you treat yours?

I just try to breath through mine and make sure my tummy isn't crunched up (ie I'm not leaning forward). I'm already drinking as much as I can so there isn't much more I can do there. 

@celtic, I don't find it that uncomfortable when B goes transverse actually because it's not a full transverse (baby's back bends so they are half transverse half breech). Glad you convinced your boy to switch though. GL trying to get another 180 turn out of him.

@bella, I haven't had any unusual sounds so I can't help you with that one.

@jolley/paula, I hope the time flies and your hubbies come back soon. It's hard to be alone at this stage.

AFM I have a doctor with a good sense of humour. I haven't had a cervical length check in a month and asked my doctor if I should have another one. He laughed and said why bother? If your cervix is getting shorter then there's nothing we're gonna do about it at this stage and we'll know about it once you go into labour :haha:. That's one way to deal with it I guess. Only 3 more weeks to go at the most till I'm done :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

OMG setarei I can't believe you have so little time left!!! I can't wait until the twins are born now! So exciting!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Borr looks like you are ready!!:thumbup: her outfits are adorable! :cloud9:
I wouldn't know if there was anything missing or not since I haven't even put one together! I think it looks great though!

Setarei I can't believe you will be done so soon! So excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## Barhanita

Wow setarei, so close!

Borr you seem very prepared!!

For all of those who cannot sleep - I am in the same boat. I stay awake at night a lot, and try to catch up during the day. But my cold and congested nose don't help. I really think I will be so much happier once I can breathe again.


----------



## pola17

wow seratei!! 3 weeks!! Can´t wait to see the pics! :thumbup:


----------



## JenzyKY

Borr how about some regular clothes to wear in the hospital?


----------



## Dragonfly

hospital app today, feel so sick and slept way too much.


----------



## Sooz

In the UK we have to take our own nappies and wipes. Also they always put a hat on baby after birth too so I'm taking two of those. 

Paige got through 5 vests and 3 sleeps suits during our hospital stay as well. There is usually a fair bit of puking!


----------



## Sooz

Are any of you with older children doing gifts to and from the baby? If so what have you got?


----------



## Angelmarie

Lol I am so so sorry about your Nan. So very sad. It is lovely that you are able to spend time with her. It must be awful knowing the outcome is inevitable. And you must be sad that she probably won't see your new little one. Enjoy the time you have left with her and I hope things go as smoothly as these things can go. Big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Borr- fab bag packing. I am hoping my new changing bag arrives today so I can set to on packing Amelie's things. I plan on going shopping this evening for stuff for my bag. I have made a start but haven't got very far. 
Even if your hospital provides supplies I would still pack nappies and wipes to be on the safe side. What about her first toy too? 

Celtic- that spinning babies site helped me I think. Amelie was breech transverse and I bounced a whole lot on my birthing ball and did some exercises from the site and she has turned! She's still at an awkward position (head down but then twisted round so her feet are as far into my right side as poss!) did you also try the whole warm/ cold compress thing? put a cold compress on your tummy where the head is and a warm compress where you want it to go- supposed to help encourage them to turn. Worth a go?!

]Setarei- 3 weeks?!? wow! I still can't believe how quickly time seems to be passing. Does everyone feel like that? even is this is first time around for you? 

Pola- so pleased things are looking up for you with home life. I bet its such a relief! long may it last! 

Dragonfly: good luck for your appointment! Hope you feel better soon 

I had a scan yesterday. All looks good. Amelie is currently estimated at 4lb 7oz! Much bigger than I thought she would be! This would mean at 40 weeks she would be estimated at 7lb 11oz! Which is nice as that is what went I was but I have bought lots of things that go up to 7lb 8oz! Oops! :dohh: they have always said I have small babies! 

They nearly kept me in for monitoring due to tightening a and cervix pain and past premature labour history. The consultant said that at this point there isn't much point checking or monitoring as they couldn't do much and just deal with it if it turns out to be labour. I was so glad I didn't have to go to MAU as I spent way too much time in that place last pregnancy! 

Anybody knows what cephalic 1 means? I know it's head down but what does the 1 mean? 

Sorry for missing some of you out. :nope: I can't remember everything :dohh: hope you are all well though. Sending big :hugs: to you all!


----------



## Scottish

lolpants sending you and family big hugs :hugs: thought are with you all at this time xxx

sooz wow!! you are certainly of the scale lol! i find out on monday at my next appointment my FH but it has been mesuring bang on so far (28cm at 28 weeks) but i do feel quite huge now! As for giving my dd a pressie from baby i probably will buy something but she is older (9 years old) so will be a bit more understanding of baby coming. i am not sure what to buy her but i must get my thinking cap on!

wow setarai only 3 weeks? its crazy but i bet you are looking forward to it as i cant imagine how uncomfy you now must be!

borr your bag looks well stocked! i really need to start thinking of getting mine together soon. 

good luck at hospital dragonfly xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Sooz said:


> Are any of you with older children doing gifts to and from the baby? If so what have you got?

Yes, I will take gifts. Not sure what yet. Last time I got Eden lots of Doctor Who stuff from the new baby. He was very in to it at the time. Now he is into computer consoles and iPods :dohh: going to be expensive! :haha: Caelan will probably get some superhero figures which he collects. 

Something else for the shopping list!

Yes, hats! I missed those off. I will be taking hats too. :thumbup:


----------



## Angelmarie

Oh and I bought Eden a tshirt saying big brother on it which matched a bodysuit Caelan had saying little brother. They had pics taken and it made Eden feel loads more involved and proud etc. that might be a nice idea for Paige? :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Why do I always get an attack of nerves before the hospital :(


----------



## Sooz

Yes I've got her a big sister t shirt so may well use that, and we are thinking she could bring baby their first soft toy maybe? 

I can't believe how far ahead I'm measuring either, I think being tall I hide it quite well! My chart looks a bit insane though. 

Is 1 something to do with how engaged baby is? I think in the Us they use the term station coupled with a number? My notes talk about fifths palpable so 1 would mean baby was four fifths engaged!


----------



## lolpants

Thanks everyone for your thoughts. My Nan is doing pretty good at the moment. Is awake, eating and talking etc. The pain relief is making her hallucinate a bit, and of all the people and things she could see she is seeing Phoebe and constantly talking to her and dancing with her, so sweet. I think I got a bit too stressed yesterday and did too much walking and not enough sleeping and had some very strong BH - thought I was going into labour at one point! Calmed down now though!

Borr you are so prepared its great!

Setarai 3 weeks is so close!! I panic at the thought of 7 weeks!!

Good luck for today DF!

Phoebe was kissing my belly yesterday and telling the baby she loved them, think I will defo get a present for her off the baby.. not sure what, but if Doc Mcstuffins related I know she will love it :)

Lol xx


----------



## Crystal5483

Hoping you all are well. It's been so busy lately I can't find time to read or post really!! 

Only update on me is that Mackenzie is measuring on the larger size.

Everyone keeps asking me what Madison would like as they don't want to forget her at the shower. She's 6 1/2 and is fully aware of what's going on. 

I wish I knew if I was getting BH - I feel tightening in my stomach but Cant tell if its BH or if she's just pushing her bum out or something. I feel clueless as I was induced last time.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pola and Bar, I hope your classes are as wonderful as our's were. They were so informative and we got to meet some other great parents as well which was a bonus! :thumbup:

Setarei, that is amazing that you are so close to being done, how exciting! :happydance:

Borr, nice job with the bags, you are very organized. Going to have to start thinking of packing mine within the next month or so.

Good luck at the hospital today Dragonfly!

Jolley, hope the days fly by for you as well until your DH gets back :hugs: 

Sorry to those of you who are not feeling great or sleeping well. Not too much longer to go! :hugs:

My 30 week midwife appointment was yesterday. Everything looks great and I am still measuring right on track. In the next few weeks I am going to start working on my Birth Plan I think, has anyone else worked on one yet?


----------



## Sooz

Last time my MW went through it with me at my home visit at 36 weeks so I'm waiting until then. I pretty much want the same as last time though.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks ladies! Jenzy do I need to bring clothes even if the hospital provides them?? 

Angel great idea about the toys and nappies! :) I will add some to her bag for sure 

Crystal glad to hear all is well

I have my appointment tomorrow I haven't been in for a month I am so nervous :( I have been having tons of BH I am scared I am going into premature labor


----------



## Dragonfly

Well I am not team yellow any more and keeping every one going about it lol they actually asked if I wanted to see or not, first time for everything. I knew what it was anyway. but baby is fine, hasnt turned yet and placenta is still at front, I have a feeling also I will have a breach baby.


----------



## bella21

ohhhh dragonfly are you gonna tell us pink or blue :happydance: no pressure or anything haha. glad your appointment went well though! and don't worry the baby has plenty of time to turn still


----------



## borr.dg.baby

DF glad all is well, sorry you couldn't stay team yellow :( the curiosity is killing me :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

dont be sorry I wanted to know. They never tell here so I was shocked when I was asked did I want to see. I had a choice and I did want to know. :blue: < :thumbup: 

My other half was right, he says he only makes boys. But I am happy enough with that. Now if you on my facebook shhuush!

also goes to prove every pregnancy is different as all 3 of mine where. Hence why people think its a girl for me this time.


----------



## JenzyKY

Borr, I'm sure you will want more cute pictures then just the white tshirts they provide at my hospital. :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations on team blue!!! Wow! A house full of little boys!! :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

JenzyKY said:


> Borr, I'm sure you will want more cute pictures then just the white tshirts they provide at my hospital. :)

Thank you Jenzy! You are completely right! I will go pack some outfits!! will 3 be enough??? :)


----------



## more babies

Congrats on being team blue Dragonfly! You certainly make some handsome little boys!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

borr.dg.baby said:


> Congratulations on team blue!!! Wow! A house full of little boys!! :)

I know as if its not mad enough. :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

William waited over 2 hours with me as its always packed in hospital and hes so patient. Also when I take him out he gets nothing but complements. He is going to end up vain or something. Even last time I was preg the midwives where near stealing him and all coming in to see him. I aint ever got that as a child lol I know his daddy got it though so thats where the looks come from. I totally stalked his dad in high school.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly 3 boys will be brilliant :happydance: huge congrats :happydance: I had 3 boys first :cloud9: 

Crystal that sounds like BH some times you can have them and not even notice! so do not worry :flower:

Mrs Eddie, I am going to do the same, mine is very simple I want baby deliverd on to my tummy and delyaed cord clamping if possible 

Angel what a good idea, I must get a ball out as well, to help bring head down when he does turn! I must check out the warm and cold compress idea!
cephalic 1 means head first and -1 station so nearly engaged if that makes sense! wow sounds you had an appointment like mine! :dohh: FX babies stay well inside for a bit longer:flower: That is a nice weight and I say the baby clothes will still fit, they only reason they might not is if she was very long :thumbup:

LOLpants glad she is holding her own for now, you do take it easy :hugs:

Pola not long to go and your DH will be with you and no more over nights apart!! hope when he gets back this weekend there is no drama!! 


I am sooo tired today and soooo crabby :dohh:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Can't believe how fast this thread moves! I just read the pages I missed and already can't remember some of the posts:dohh:I feel like pregnancy has made my memory really bad :haha:

Crystal glad your doing good :)

Borr good luck at your appointment. Hope all is well with the BH:thumbup:

Dragonfly congrats on team blue! :happydance:

Celtic I feel tired and crabby today too.. Sounds like we need some more rest! Hope your able to get a nap in sometime today :flower:

Lol glad your nana is in good spirits today:flower:

Sorry to those I may have forgotten! Hope your all doing great :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats on being Team Blue Dragonfly. Awesome news! :happydance:

Borr, I'm sure everything will be fine. One of my friends had BH earlier in third tri and didn't end up delivering until after her due date :hugs:

Celtic, I am doing the same (re delayed cord clamping and skin to skin time). My DH and I are going to go over a few additional details too but as you said best to keep it simple. Highly unlikely everything will go to plan anyway from what I've heard...


----------



## pola17

Morning girls!!!

Hope you all are doing great!!!
DF: congrats on the third gorgeous handsome boy! :happydance:

I'm continuing to paint the wall of the nursery... Still a long way to go! :dohh:


----------



## JenzyKY

Got my baby jogger city mini gt for 20% off today! It's never on sale but buy buy baby let me use a babiesrus coupon that didn't exclude it. :). One more big thing down!


----------



## pola17

Awesome, Jenzy!!! :happydance:


----------



## JenzyKY

borr.dg.baby said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Borr, I'm sure you will want more cute pictures then just the white tshirts they provide at my hospital. :)
> 
> Thank you Jenzy! You are completely right! I will go pack some outfits!! will 3 be enough??? :)Click to expand...

I'm an overpacker so my answer may be way more. :winkwink::haha:


----------



## mac1979

Finally have time to post something!! But I have done so much catching up and can't provide more personalized comments. I hope you all will forgive me.

Yesterday I bought fabric for my cloth wipes so I will probably get started on those in a couple of days and baby is continuing to beat up my ribs when I am sitting. Right now I am waiting for my mandatory appt with a high risk OB since I was diagnosed with GD,after this I will be back with the midwives. I think she will just look at my blood sugar levels and a basic check up.


----------



## lolpants

Congrats DF - I'll keep it quiet! You really are outnumbered now hey!!? Does part of you feel relieved as you know what to do with boys? I feel scared of having a boy as only have experience of girl!

My Nan not so good today - she is basically in this deep sleep now, they are moving her to palliative care now, which means she is just going into a room to pass on :( They have said it could be days anything up to 14 days, but thats all she has left. Won't be taking Phoebe in again now as not fair for her to see her Nana like that :cry:

I'm getting so many BH last 2 days, can be quite painful - just hoping all this stress doesn't bring baby early!!

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

lolpants: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
how hard! :flower:


----------



## mac1979

lol-so sorry to hear about your nan. It is horrible seeing somebody in that shape. Best advice I can give is to choose your memory of her and let it be of good times.


----------



## onebumpplease

LOL I am so sorry your poor nan is going through this. :hugs:
I know I don't post often, but I've been hesitant more than usual as my brother is in hospital due to kidney rejection. Everyone keeps telling me to look after myself, but he needs me too, I also hope the stress doesn't hurt wee baby or bring her early...


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Lol sending lots of :hugs:your way. Hang in there


----------



## pola17

onebump,

So sorry to know what´s happening to your brother!! :hugs: Being by his side is great! Just take sometime to relax! It will be alright! :hugs:

I´ll keep him in my prayers!

Girls,

I need some advice... specially for those of you who are moms already.... where can I find help to teach me the better parenting skills? After reading an article, and after conversations with MIL these last days, I´ve realized I´m afraid MIL might put ideas in my husband´s head to be over protective.. now I see she´s a control freak and that´s why my husband has his issues... she said she wants to stay now until baby turns 1 to make "sure" our baby is "raised the right way", but now I´m very worried!
Psychologist? Any other specialist? Any advice will be great help! :flower:

BTW: celtic.. where are you, chica??


----------



## Scottish

Lol pants here's more hugs :hugs: :hugs: thinking of you and family xxx

Aww onebumpplease sorry to hear that you to are having a difficult time! I hope you are ok :hugs:

Dragonfly congrats on your 3rd boy! That's lovely news xxx

I went to the circus tonight which was great but I fell when walking back to my car :dohh: luckily on the grass and I tried to land on my knees to but it was so embarrassing as tons of people were walking behind me. Bumps fine though !!


----------



## mac1979

pola17 said:


> onebump,
> 
> So sorry to know what´s happening to your brother!! :hugs: Being by his side is great! Just take sometime to relax! It will be alright! :hugs:
> 
> I´ll keep him in my prayers!
> 
> Girls,
> 
> I need some advice... specially for those of you who are moms already.... where can I find help to teach me the better parenting skills? After reading an article, and after conversations with MIL these last days, I´ve realized I´m afraid MIL might put ideas in my husband´s head to be over protective.. now I see she´s a control freak and that´s why my husband has his issues... she said she wants to stay now until baby turns 1 to make "sure" our baby is "raised the right way", but now I´m very worried!
> Psychologist? Any other specialist? Any advice will be great help! :flower:
> 
> BTW: celtic.. where are you, chica??

Pola: Tell her the way you choose to raise your son is the right way. There are tons of books out there, I'm not sure which one is best. I am more of a "trust your gut instinct" type of person. I would also tell her that she will not be staying until the baby is 1, I don't think it would be good for you.


----------



## pola17

Thanks Mac!!!
But I´m realizing that the problems my husband has are due to her overparenting and that he may repeat those things! :dohh: He told me he wants to go and see a psychologist, so I´m hoping that can help us! I want my son to be able to take care of himself when he´s an adult! Thanks for the advice! I´m a gut believer as well! :hugs:

Scottish: OUCH!! Are you ok??? :( sorry you fell! Yes, it can be very embarassing! :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

lol I am so sorry you are going through this :hugs: thinking of you and your family :hugs:

onebump so sorry to hear about your brother, I hope he gets well soon :hugs:

Pola I don't know if it's necessary to read books or talk to a psicologist so you know how to raise your child, I am sure you will be a great mother. I don't think being more informed is going to stop your MIL's beliefs. I think you really need to talk to your DH about the way you (you and your DH) want to raise your child and if it's against what your MIL believes then it's time to let her know she's not welcome as more than a visitor because it seems like she feels like she has the right to an opinion and action in your household and that is what is making things so hard for you.


----------



## pola17

Thanks Lily!! :flower:


----------



## ZooMa

i've heard good things about How to talk so kids will listen and listen so kids will talk. I haven't checked it out in person yet, and it may be for kids older than infants... but it's on my list! I think kids need both security and freedom to find their independence... hopefully your dh and mil can understand how to provide both!


----------



## pola17

Zooma,

Thank you, thank you, thank you! :hugs:
I´m going to read it inmediately! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola I am here, just supper tired today :hugs: I think you will need her gone well before your baby turns one, or you will not be on talking terms with her or it may damage your marriage as well,! there is an old saying twos company 3 is a crowd and she will crowd you!!, I think you will be a great mum and yep it is trail and error but all you can do is follow your gut, you think about how you would like your children to be as adults and try our best to help them be kind, strong, independent adults. 
what does she mean raised the right way? I think when you can, sit down with your DH and explain to him you are a team and a partnership and you need to work together to make it work with a new baby. if he does not side with you when making decisions on ''your'' baby ( when your MIL butts her head in & she will ) then it wont be long before you see red and read both of them the riot act. I would not be happy with her staying that long!! she needs to know, thank's you but no thank's!! 


LOLpants :hugs: I hope her passing is peaceful and not long it is not nice watching and waiting for a loved one to pass 

Onebump I hope your brother will be ok, just make sure your resting when you can, eating well and getting lots of fluid and I hope he is ok :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Onebump so sorry about your brother :hugs:hope he gets well asap

Pola I agree, your mil needs to go before baby is 1. That is wayyyy too long to have her there


----------



## lolpants

Thanks again guys, I feel the harder stuff is yet to come tbh, dealing with the 'after' phase. My Mum is already trying to hide her emotions from me, but I can see how upset she is (is her Mother after all) 

Sorry to hear about your brother onebump :hugs: 

_Edited - Please read the forum rules_


> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for personal pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).

Scottish hope you're ok after your fall :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## Barhanita

onebump, I hope your brother feels better soon

Lol, so sorry about your nan, I hope she is better soon

Dragon, yay on the boy!!

Pola, I think I could be someone who over-parents, and I really want to be a good mother

At my doctors appointment I measured exactly 32 weeks, the cervix was over 4cm and closed, everything seemed fine. She said that the contraction won't do anything at this point, since they didn't open or shorten the cervix. She gave me some steroid spray for my nose, so I hope I will sleep. (I didn't sleep much last night because I couldn't breathe). 

She told me that she usually discourages any blood banking, and she doesn't think that the delayed cord clamping makes any difference. Well, we are not doing the banking (too expensive anyway), but I do wanna try to insist on the delayed cord clamping.


----------



## pola17

Celtic: were you able to rest some today?? :hugs:

Lol: how are you feeling?? Thanks for sharing that link! I´m very interested in reading it!

When she says "raised the right way" she means things are done her way... I told her as soon as Mikael is born, I´ll get him his ID, and we´ll fly to my hometown, because I won a contest and have a free photoshoot.. and then when we come back, I´ll get him his passport and get him the american visa, because my family lives there, and my nephew is extremely excited to meet his new cousin and my sis will be his Godmother, and I want them to meet him inmediately.. she has expressed many times I´m going to ruin his brain, because people who fly have brain problems, and that´s why her other son who is 24 has never fly and never will, and that DH moved to this country because he´s a rebel.
Also, she insists on how I should feed him, how he has to dress, she doesn´t like the type of school I want for him, she says she thinks I´m too liberal because I lived with DH before getting married, and because of the way I talk I will teach my son to be too liberal... but I don´t care what she thinks..
I just want to live in a peaceful home, with no fights, and I don´t want these fights to affect my husband.. he loves us both, but he seems to be very sensitive when I don´t agree with his mother.. I think she has been so controling, he´s afraid of her reactions! :dohh:


----------



## pola17

Barr:

I think each parent choses what´s best for their LOs... I don´t want to mean I will raise my son in a better way you´ll raise Lena... you´re her mother, and only you will know what´s better for her! 
Also, of course I won´t be as liberal as my MIL thinks I will be, but what worries me is that she can create situations of tension on my own house, because frankly, she can talk all she wants, and so my mom, but in the end, my husband and I will decide...
I have such a strong personality, I won´t let her get her way... but I just want peace, and get along with her.. I think fights will only hurt DH, and I just want him to be happy! 

And hey, you´ll be a fantastic mom! :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola I am not sure what you will be able to do with her, she will cause so much tension grr you dont let her control you or your son ! I wasn't able to have a rest only getting to bed now so tired and cranky lol poor dh he has to listen to me :p


----------



## pola17

I hope tonight you can have a niiiiiiice sleep, Celtic! :flower:
Sweet dreams!! :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

pola17 said:


> Barr:
> 
> I think each parent choses what´s best for their LOs... I don´t want to mean I will raise my son in a better way you´ll raise Lena... you´re her mother, and only you will know what´s better for her!
> Also, of course I won´t be as liberal as my MIL thinks I will be, but what worries me is that she can create situations of tension on my own house, because frankly, she can talk all she wants, and so my mom, but in the end, my husband and I will decide...
> I have such a strong personality, I won´t let her get her way... but I just want peace, and get along with her.. I think fights will only hurt DH, and I just want him to be happy!
> 
> And hey, you´ll be a fantastic mom! :flower:


I think this is so important. Sometimes as first time moms we are scared of how to do things and often take advice even if it doesn't feel right or if we don't agree. I think we should always follow our instincts on what's right even if (like celtic said) we often make mistakes and learn from them. I think that it's important that you are firm on your ways and you get Tigran to support you on your ways too. But I really think that MIL need to understand her place in your house, meaning, no, it's not her place to decide how baby is raised, where he travels, what schools he goes to, what he wears, etc. :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Thanks Lily!
It´s so strange that I have a strong personality, yet, I dunno how to make things more clear! :haha:

Oh well, I guess time will tell! :haha:

But thanks again for the advice, chica!


----------



## mac1979

Pola-if you really want to get real with her, you could point out the relationship she has with Tigran and her other son. Hasn't she fought with them a fair bit in the past week or so? If it gets to that point it would be a good case to bring up. If your husband wants to see a psychologist to discuss what happened to him as a child to prevent him from doing that to your son, I think it is a good idea.


----------



## pola17

Mac,

Just realized you´re a honeydew! :happydance:

As for your suggestion, OF COURSE I´ve done it! :haha: Do I look like the kind of girl who hush? :winkwink:
When she told me about her other son never going to travel I told her that I want my son to be a charismatic and independent adult, unlike Lyova (BIL). But niiiiiiiiiiiiicely... and she responded something in the same tone (I know that´s her revenge! :haha: ) and I replied "well, unlike Tigran I never had to run away from my parents!"... she just smiled and said showing her teeth "well, that´s his personality"

:rofl: Believe me... done that! :rofl: Now, if I do that in front of Tigran, he will gasp! :winkwink:

oh, oh! And when she said people who travel damage their brains intelectually and mentally, I told her "WEEEEEELL.....I defenitely must be stupid and crazy... oh wait! You were the ones who bring the drama.. not me!" :haha:

Yes, yes I know.. I was mean.. my mom was dissappointed I responded that! :rofl: I´m super hormonal!


----------



## pola17

Girls....

I did a baaaaad, baaaaad thing:

I ordered burguer king on delivery... I usually just eat the burguer with no sauces, soda or fries... but I ate those fries like it was the food from the Gods! :haha:

I´ll go to bed feeling guilty! :haha:

Good night, guapas! :flower:


----------



## Barhanita

Pola, you shouldn't feel guilty: you are underweight and have no blood sugar problems! I eat at McDonalds a lot per doctor's order.


----------



## pola17

I know!!! :haha: it's just that I'm not a burgher lover :haha:
Baby..... Has..... Control.... :haha:


----------



## JenzyKY

Definitely no reason to feel bad. I feel no guilt about any of the food I have.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha Pola glad you enjoyed your burger!:thumbup::haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola I do like a buger as well it has to be a pregnancy thing because I do not eat them normally ever esp take out :haha: but I did one night give in to a craving yummy :happydance: I had a good sleep till our wee little guy well my baby for now woke up getting sick, he was so out of sorts yesterday not his normally happy little self! now we know why!! :dohh: oh well Pola she says stupid things infront of a pregnant woman expect a come back :haha: you can only hold it in so long I agree with Mac as well :thumbup:


----------



## Sooz

Pola mc Donalds is like cracking for me at the moment, you definitely don't need to feel guilty for one bk!


----------



## pinkmonki

Blimey, this thread moves fast doesn't it? Think I'm finally caught up. 
I had my 3d scan on Saturday, it was lovely but my baby most definitely did not like the intrusion! He/she spent the whole time using every limb in various styles to cover his/her face! We did get some great shots of perfect tiny hands covering what looks like a really annoyed frowning fave though :D I'm on my phone at the moment, but I'll share pics from the laptop soon. 

How are you all feeling? I have to admit I'm starting to feel decidedly grumpy and miserable. I have an almost permanent backache and really nasty hip pain of late. Added to the lack of sleep and a demanding toddler, it's not such a fun time. Roll on August!


----------



## Scottish

Am fine after my fall thankfully! I must remember about the big heavy bump more hehe

He's been so active today! I have been feeling him sticking what I think is a foot out the top of bump all day! I think he is going to be such a wriggler when born !!!! He hasn't stopped all week lol I thinks it's why I get so worried on a quiet day!

Omg pola what drama you are going through! I just don't know what to say about it! It's such a difficult situation to be in but wanting to stay until baby is a year old huh?? 

I haven't been able to face McDonald's! It's one thing I cannot stomach this pregnancy plus with the horse meat scandal it put me of burgers lol


----------



## Scottish

Pinkmonki! I am getting to the point of beig like come on August already!!! I I suffer from awful sore back it kills me at times. Never mind we really don't have much longer! I know in August I will be saying gosh I miss my bump haha


----------



## pinkmonki

Scottish said:


> Pinkmonki! I am getting to the point of beig like come on August already!!! I I suffer from awful sore back it kills me at times. Never mind we really don't have much longer! I know in August I will be saying gosh I miss my bump haha

Haha that's because you'll forget how rubbish it is being heavily pregnant! ;) 

I'm starting to remember very fast now though haha! It's like the pregnancy goes super fast until everything starts to ache and swell beyond reason, then it's soo slooow! Although, I'm expecting another 42 week pregnancy so perhaps that makes me a little less tolerant than normal.


----------



## pola17

I ate those fries in a pornographic way!! Oh la la!!

Celtic: read about your little man first on FB. Sorry he's sick! Hope tonight will be better for you! :hugs:

May I also add the usuall good morning :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Jenzy, that is an awesome deal. We're going to get the Baby Jogger City Select and I've been watching for sales too!

Lol, I feel so awful for you and your family. Try and enjoy this final time with your Nan; my Grandmother died really suddenly and I still regret not being able to properly say good bye to her before she passed :cry:

Onebump, so so sorry to hear about your brother as well :hugs:

Pola, I think that you will be excellent Mother as you are a lovely and caring person and will do far better by your child than your MIL did with either of her sons :flower:. I would explain to her that while you appreciate her offer of help, you and your DH will be much more comfortable figuring things out by yourselves. And WTF is she going on about re flying? I've never heard anything like that before :wacko:

Scottish, glad to hear that you're alright. I haven't fell recently (knock on wood) but in first tri I was a total clutz and fell twice; once in my house resulting in a sprained ankle and once while snowshoeing, causing a lot of concern from others who were out of the trail. I also managed to close my finger in the washing machine :dohh: 

Bar, glad that you're appointment went well and I think you should push for delayed cord clamping if you want it (I figure it can't hurt right :shrug:)

Celtic, hope your little guy feels better today. :hugs:

Pinkmonki, glad your scan went well. :thumbup:

Well today my LO is rocking and rolling all over the place. I was actually just in a meeting and my colleagues were fascinated by my belly, as you could totally see her moving around. We also ordered the growth chart for her nursery last night. My DH is going to frame it once it comes in. Can't wait to take pics of the room once its together to show to you all! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Oh and no real burger/fast food cravings here but loving spicy food (I could live on buffalo chicken wings) and chocolate for some reason, which I am normally not a huge fan of. I could eat chocolate every day if I let myself, I try to limit it to once a week/every two weeks :haha:


----------



## mac1979

Speaking of fast food, I had some from my favorite place last night. Double cheeseburger, fries, soda (diet) and my blood sugar was only 113, and the highest they want is 120. I compromised with DH, my favorite place is no longer off limits but only twice a month and if I walk for an hour (half hour for the dog, half hour at the gym). :thumbup: But tonight we are going to a carnival we go to every year with friends...and that mean funnel cake :happydance:. So I need to do some serious walking today. I was also down a pound at the doctor office yesterday. I was told that it is normal for women with GD to lose a little weight after starting the diet.


----------



## pinkmonki

And now I want a burger.. And fries.. And hot wings.. 

Sigh. ;)


----------



## pola17

Lol mrs Eddie: according to her every time you fly, the airplane's pressure damages your brain! Little she knows that before taxiing, the aircraft pressurizes the cabin as the same pressure from where you boarded, and des pressurizes the cabin before opening the doors. 
NOW, it changes a liiiiittle bit at moments, that's why yawning or chewing gum is good for the ears.
Babies cry because they feel this on their ears. But there are tricks to "open" the ears again, no biggie there!!! 

I know all of this because my father was continental airlines' manager back in early 90's. he worked for branif, Eastern and American as well. 
I worked for klm, LAN and a domestic airline. I know about these things VERY well.
My sister and I traveled to the states at least twice a year since we're weeks old, and I consider myself mentally more stable than my husband, and I'm not stupid at all. 

So I dunno where she got that. I tried to not laugh on her face, but before saying something like this, one has to read and investigate. 
She knows very well how much I traveled. So I took it like it was on purpose. Her son is 24 and can't do anything by himself. DH (31) had to leave because he felt controlled. 
My son will travel, period!

And pink: :haha: sorry!!! I couldn't help myself to tell about that burgher :haha:


----------



## pinkmonki

pola17 said:


> Lol mrs Eddie: according to her every time you fly, the airplane's pressure damages your brain! Little she knows that before taxiing, the aircraft pressurizes the cabin as the same pressure from where you boarded, and des pressurizes the cabin before opening the doors.
> NOW, it changes a liiiiittle bit at moments, that's why yawning or chewing gum is good for the ears.
> Babies cry because they feel this on their ears. But there are tricks to "open" the ears again, no biggie there!!!
> 
> I know all of this because my father was continental airlines' manager back in early 90's. he worked for branif, Eastern and American as well.
> I worked for klm, LAN and a domestic airline. I know about these things VERY well.
> My sister and I traveled to the states at least twice a year since we're weeks old, and I consider myself mentally more stable than my husband, and I'm not stupid at all.
> 
> So I dunno where she got that. I tried to not laugh on her face, but before saying something like this, one has to read and investigate.
> She knows very well how much I traveled. So I took it like it was on purpose. Her son is 24 and can't do anything by himself. DH (31) had to leave because he felt controlled.
> My son will travel, period!
> 
> And pink: :haha: sorry!!! I couldn't help myself to tell about that burgher :haha:

You should be sorry ;) Haha! 

I thought my mother in law was a pain in the butt but yours wins every competition of the crazies I think!


----------



## pola17

Nahhh...

You see.. at moments I feel bad, because I don´t know if it´s my hormones that are speaking up for me... it´s not like she yells at me, but with a smile on her face she tells me these things.. lol

When I woke up, I was going to fold all laundry, and realized she did hers but not ours.. no biggie, but she left a shirt I by mistake (I´m serious) washed it with colors, and her white shirt has some sort of brownish stain, but it´s one of these underwear t shirt, and I thought it was my husband´s... she left it there on purpose to give me a speech whites are washed with whites... she´s been here for a month already, and she knows very well I do this.
So it´s not like she´s yelling, but kindly she´s rude, iykwim? :haha:

---

Anoooooother day to continue painting the nursery... ugh... so much to do! :haha:


----------



## more babies

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Oh and no real burger/fast food cravings here but loving spicy food (I could live on buffalo chicken wings) and chocolate for some reason, which I am normally not a huge fan of. I could eat chocolate every day if I let myself, I try to limit it to once a week/every two weeks :haha:

I think I have been having some sort of buffalo chicken at least once a week! DD1s birthday is next weekend and we are having a cook out so gives me an excuse to make some buffalo chicken dip! :haha:


----------



## more babies

Pola I don't think its the hormones. I think most if not all of us would be feeling the same way as you do pregnant or not. I also think you've been handling the situation REALLY well! my DHs mother passed a few year ago but she once stayed with us for about a week and was a wonderful house guest and I was still ready for her to be gone by the end of her trip. Its hard to have someone staying in your house let alone with all the issues she's been brought.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Well that is an interesting theory your MIL has put together Pola :rofl: Even more interesting that she would try and convince you of it knowing that you know so much about aviation/flying. It also doesn't sound like she has done either of her son any favours with her overbearing behaviour. I agree with Morebabies, you are being wonderful about the whole situation, I'm sure your DH really appreciates your support :thumbup:

Glad I'm not the only one loving the buffalo chicken wings. I actually also make some really good Buffalo Chicken Meatballs as they are still really good but somewhat of a healthier alternative. 

Mac, amazing discovery re the fast food. Glad you are doing well on the new diet and enjoy the funnel cake!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

more babies said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Oh and no real burger/fast food cravings here but loving spicy food (I could live on buffalo chicken wings) and chocolate for some reason, which I am normally not a huge fan of. I could eat chocolate every day if I let myself, I try to limit it to once a week/every two weeks :haha:
> 
> I think I have been having some sort of buffalo chicken at least once a week! DD1s birthday is next weekend and we are having a cook out so gives me an excuse to make some buffalo chicken dip! :haha:Click to expand...

Buffalo chicken dip, what is that? Sounds delicious! (Maybe I shouldn't ask :haha:)


----------



## pola17

Buffalo chicken????

BUFFALO CHICKEN????!!!!!!

Behold!!!! New craving! :rofl:

And thanks for the comments, girls! :flower:


----------



## more babies

Mrs. Eddie said:


> more babies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Oh and no real burger/fast food cravings here but loving spicy food (I could live on buffalo chicken wings) and chocolate for some reason, which I am normally not a huge fan of. I could eat chocolate every day if I let myself, I try to limit it to once a week/every two weeks :haha:
> 
> I think I have been having some sort of buffalo chicken at least once a week! DD1s birthday is next weekend and we are having a cook out so gives me an excuse to make some buffalo chicken dip! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Buffalo chicken dip, what is that? Sounds delicious! (Maybe I shouldn't ask :haha:)Click to expand...

I was just about to ask about the buffalo meatballs.. never heard of them!

Buffalo chicken dip is shredded chicken in a buffalo sauce (buffalo sauce, ranch dressing & cream cheese) with some shredded cheese mixed in and on top then baked until hot. (Sounds healthy I know :haha: ). Then eaten with whatever chips your prefer.. I like it with pita chips. Works good for cookouts and such though!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

My God, that dip sounds amazing :cloud9: I am going to my best not to make it as I can imagine me sitting on the couch with a bowl of it every week :haha:

This is the recipe that I use for the meatballs, its very good 

https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Mini-Buffalo-Chicken-Balls-369170

LOL Pola, you're welcome for the new craving :thumbup:


----------



## more babies

Thanks! I'll definitely be making those soon!


----------



## pola17

I dream of eating that!!! Here you do find, but no one can prepare these things better than Americans! :happydance:

I need to teletransport myself... Now!! :haha:

In other news: I screwed the mural! :rofl:
Thankfully Lily (borr) lives in the same city as I do and recommended me a painter!!! :thumbup: thanks, Lily! :happydance:

Gossip time: DH is in a southern city. He's still on tour. They're staying at this 5 star hotel, but they have mattresses on the floor, no amenities and no hot water! :rofl: the orchestra is pissed! :rofl:

2 more sleeps until he's home! :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi ladies :hugs: lots of catching up to do, my poor little guy is still very sick my DH has brought him to the doctor his temp keeps getting really high and then he gets sick to break it :cry: I have to catch up on the thread now :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

OMG all the food talk sounds so yummy :thumbup:

Pola phew for that on the painting LOL go Borr coming to the rescue :flower: Your poor Dh that some hotel for a 5 star one!!! I would not be happy yay for only 2 more nights :happydance: and I agree with every one else your not overly hormonal your MIL sounds like she is from hell very controlling and over bearing ! you are doing an amazing job staying calm :flower:

my poor baby had a viral infection so lots of fluid, meds to take his temp down and loads of cuddles he is such a little pet supper cute and it is so strange to see him so quite and out of sorts 


Ready how are you doing, I am trying to remember but are you away on holidays!! :thumbup:

scottish glad your still ok after that fall :flower:

How is every one else feeling :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

Passed my GD test! :happydance: :yipee: I got an 89. 

Went out to IHOP to celebrate and had a stuffed triangle french toast, hot chocolate with tons of whipped cream and two eggs. Nom nom


----------



## mac1979

I just have to rant about one little thing. Ever since I have gotten pregnant almost everytime I talk to my MIL or hear from my SIL I get "Anthony had a big head so he will too", "Anthony likes M&Ms so he will too", "Anthony likes baseball and football so he will too", "Anthony has really thick hair so he will too", so on and so forth, basically insinuating that he will be a carbon copy of my husband. Do they realize that this child has half of my DNA, that in some respects he may take after me in some areas? Maybe I am just being really sensitive with the hormones.


----------



## mac1979

HHenderson said:


> Passed my GD test! :happydance: :yipee: I got an 89.
> 
> Went out to IHOP to celebrate and had a stuffed triangle french toast, hot chocolate with tons of whipped cream and two eggs. Nom nom

This is pure evil to people like me. I love stuffed french toast. :haha:


----------



## Scottish

All the food talk you guys are doing are driving me insane lol with wanting it all haha!
All the food is American and sounds yummy! Ihop sounds like heaven (none in uk) I mean stuffed French toast yummy! Mmmmm
There's nothing like that here !!
I just had a glass bottle of coca cola as I craved it for a few days lol it was goooood hehe


Celtic big hugs to your wee boy! :hugs: hope he's better real quick xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> All the food talk you guys are doing are driving me insane lol with wanting it all haha!
> All the food is American and sounds yummy! Ihop sounds like heaven (none in uk) I mean stuffed French toast yummy! Mmmmm
> There's nothing like that here !!
> I just had a glass bottle of coca cola as I craved it for a few days lol it was goooood hehe
> 
> 
> Celtic big hugs to your wee boy! :hugs: hope he's better real quick xxx

me too he is su unwell, think it will be a long night I have to get changed twice all ready :haha: poor lad


----------



## pola17

Mac: not fair they don't consider a human being gets 50% from mom and 50% from dad! Who do they think you are? A surrogate?? :dohh:
People don't realize how insensitive these comments are! :hugs:

Celtic: sorry your boy is still sick! :nope: tomorrow will be a brand new day, and hopefully he'll wake up feeling super! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Celtic- so sorry your little man is poorly?! Hope he gets better soon and doesn't pass anything on to the other kids... Or you! :hugs:

Pola- your MIL just keeps getting better! :dohh: I can't imagine how you manage to not explode at her. :growlmad:

Scottish- I have Dr Pepper or similar every day :dohh: and a heap of chocolate :blush: Infact I have the worst diet you can imagine for a pregnant girl! I have no willpower to change it and I am naturally such a fussy eater that there's no hope for me. :nope:

Mac- I know what you mean. I have the best in laws anyone could ask for her. I get on very well with each of them but it does annoy me when thy say things such as you're talking about. The scan we had of Amelie where she was sucking her thumb they suddenly likened her to my SIL who sucked a finger as a child. Suddenly Amelie was going to be her double etc... Made me very angry especially when this is my very long awaited and dreamed of little girl whom I hope takes after me! 

Chin up. Take it all with a pinch of salt. :hugs:

We are looking forward to our break tomorrow. We are staying here: https://www.doxfordcottages.co.uk/coachhouse.cfm :happydance:


----------



## pola17

Lol Angel! I just tell about 20% of what happens during the day! :haha:
I really wanna stop talking about her, it must be annoying! :dohh:


----------



## more babies

Celtic so sorry to hear about your little one being so sick! :hugs: Hopefully he starts feeling better soon!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Angel that looks so nice!! I hope you have a great time!! 

Celtic I hope your LO gets well soon :flower:


----------



## readynwilling

oh man - i go away for a few days and i come back to over 5 pages (and i have my pages set to 30 posts each) so like 150 posts!! So im just gonna skip to here LOL! I hope you all are well. 

I have been on holidays from work this week - i made J her quilt for her room and today i made her blackout curtains. Just waiting on her bed to get delivered!

Pregnancy is good. I seem to be addicted to Perrier sparkling pink grapefruit - drinking it by the case :haha: I see my back up midwife for the first time next week. Not much else to report. LOL


----------



## Barhanita

Celtic, sorry your boy is sick.

And I am sorry for all the insensitive comments. I am being attacked by people around me who are telling me NOT to vaccinate my baby. They are making me so angry!

I had another NST today for the decreased movement. I haven't felt her all morning and early afternoon, but as soon as they hooked me up, she started moving like crazy. But the doctor was super nice about it.

Today is 1 year since I had my first miscarriage.. I still remember like it was yesterday: I was driving, started bleeding in the car, got into an accident (still have points for that!)... then hospital, a lot of morphine and heartbreaking news.. I think being pregnant right now and feeling my baby is really important for me today. That's why I freaked out so much when I didn't feel her. Sorry for the sad subject.


----------



## Barhanita

Ready, my mother said that when she was pregnant with me she had grapefruit juice every day! The funniest thing is that she hated before and after the pregnancy.


----------



## pola17

Bar:

Why are people attacking your decisions??!! Hun, you´re the mother of Lena, it´s your decision, and it will be the greastest one! Ignore them! :hugs:
Sorry to find out about how things happened in your miscarriage last year! What a horrible experience... painful! :hugs: Lots of hugs, and I´ll keep in mind your angel baby today!

Ready:
Welcome back! Glad to see you around! :D


----------



## Barhanita

I have no idea, Pola! If anything, it's none of their business.. They think that I read to many scientific articles and I am too far away from nature if I choose to vaccinate my Lena.

And thank you!

I actually wondered, what is your MIL's name (if you don't mind sharing)?


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: bar - people should mind their own business and parent their own kids and leave everyone else ALONE!


----------



## pola17

Bar:

Her name is Narine... people call her Nara.
What´s strange is that she talks kindly, cooks for me, pinches my cheeks, is extra extra nice, but are the words that come out that make me snap!

What calms me down is that today my husband told me on the phone he wants to sit down with her and explain to her that knowing she means well, her words sound too pushy.


----------



## Barhanita

From everything you've been telling me she reminds me sooo much of my grandmother. I wonder if it's something in the soviet mentality.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar :hugs: Your experience sounds horrible

I am glad Lena started moving again, she was just hiding then :)


----------



## Barhanita

How are you BHs borr?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Barhanita said:


> How are you BHs borr?

Thanks for asking :) they are pretty much the same, but I had my Dr's appointment today and cervix is closed and perfect. I asked my doctor and he told me as the pregnancy progresses they can even get more and more painful and uncomfortable and I can have up to 20 a day without worrying!! :wacko: I was shocked!!


----------



## pola17

Bar,

At moments I think the same :haha: I´ve seen the interaction between Armenians and Russians and it´s like they´re old buddies! :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

great! I had the same thing: my cervix is over 4 cm. I have 2-6 an hour, and my doctor said it's normal.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola you made me crave a burger so I ate one today!:haha:


----------



## mac1979

Am I the only one not experiencing that many Braxton Hicks? I try for over 100 oz of water a day...maybe that is why?


----------



## pola17

Mac:

I stopped getting many BH since third tri, so I guess we´re on the same boat... and I´m always thirsty! :haha:


----------



## pola17

And Jolley:

I´m such a bad girl! :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

mac1979 said:


> Am I the only one not experiencing that many Braxton Hicks? I try for over 100 oz of water a day...maybe that is why?

I think it's also normal not to get them. I drink A LOT of water during the day so I just don't think it's why I get them :(


----------



## mac1979

I am set for the night, I had funnel cake and cotton candy earlier. Now we have thunder and lightening, some hail and a tornado watch. I love weather like this.


----------



## pola17

Hope there´s no tornatos, Mac! Sleep tight!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I wish I wasn't getting BH I hate them :|

Haha it's ok Pola I enjoyed it very much! 

Mac hope there's not a tornado! A funnel cake sounds amazing...yum


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I had a burger for dinner :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha Borr Pola got everyone eating burgers!:haha:


----------



## pola17

I´m feeling laaaazy..
I have pre natal classes tomorrow morning.. it´s also cleaning day for me.... BUT...


2 MORE SLEEPS UNTIL TIGRAN IS BACK! :happydance:

Nighty night, girls! :flower:


----------



## pola17

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Haha Borr Pola got everyone eating burgers!:haha:

lol, I´m such a bad girl! :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## mac1979

It was just a tornado watch. No biggie. There hasn't been a major tornado in this area since the 70's. Just a couple of minor ones that didn't do much damage.


----------



## Dragonfly

50 days left.


----------



## lolpants

I have the most excruciating pain in my left hip, like seriously cannot walk :( Can't go visit my nan, struggling to get to bathroom in time as can't walk, sucks :(

No burgers or chicken here - I'm a veggie! :haha: 

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Lol: read on Facebook about your left leg! :hugs: hope the pain will go away! :(
Also, good you're a veggie!!!! :thumbup:

I woke up with a stabbing pain in my urinary track zone... I think I'll go to the ER later. I have classes in 2 hours and a half and it's MIL's birthday and I'm still alone with her. I won't tell her I'll go to the ER because she's too nosy, I'll just tell her I have an appointment. 
There's nothing worst than driving to the ER by yourself :(


----------



## Scottish

Aww lolpants! I can't imagine how awful you must be feeling, I hope it feels better v soon

Pola good luck at er, hope all turns out ok xxx

I think I am really beginning to crave glass bottles coca cola for some strange reason it also has to be in a glass bottle plastic doesn't give me same thrill lol

Dragonfly woop on 50 days !!!


----------



## pola17

Scottish.... Now I want a cold coca cola! :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Lol sorry about the hip pain..hope it feels better:hugs:

Pola good luck at the ER. Hope it's nothing serious, keep us updated :hugs:

My mom told me yesterday that my bump looks lower like it dropped. Anyone else been told that?


----------



## pola17

No one had told me that, Jolley! But sounds like a good thing!

Had my pre natal class, and I'm currently at the ER! I know it's nothing serious... I suspect an UTI. They're taking now an urine sample and soon a scan! :thumbup:

Will update soon! :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Lolpants oh ouch hope your leg feels better soon :hugs:

Pola oh hope the scan makes up for having to go to the ER on your own hope your ok as well :hugs:

I am shattered seem to be so tired all the ti.e and if I dont rest I get so crappy, my poor DH is dealing with it all very well . My in laws called over yesterday evening and all though I enjoy seeing them I really wanted them to shut up and go home. They normally head about 10 but it was nearly 12 and I knew with our little guy being so ill I was not happy ooops did not let them know though lol


----------



## pola17

Celtic: :hugs: sorry you're still very tired! How's your little boy? :flower:

Scan went great! Now I'm waiting for the urine analysis! :thumbup:


----------



## Sooz

Jolly I was told the same yesterday. 

Hope everything is ok pola. Probably a UTI. Have your braxton hicks been worse than normal? 

I had a glass bottle coke yesterday, drank it from a frozen glass... It was amazing! I also had Mc Donalds today. :haha:

I brought my maternity leave forward a week yesterday, I finish on 27th June now. :dance:


----------



## pola17

Sooz,

You made me picture the frozen glass of coke! I'm drooling! :haha:
My BH have been cool.. Don't get them that much :)

And awesome!!! Soon maternity leave!! Enjoy it! :happydance:


----------



## Scottish

Lol I just had another glass bottle of coke hehehehe 


Sooz yay for maternity leave soon woop! My maternity leave begins in 2 weeks but this is my last week of work as I am on hols the week after woohoo! 

Celtic I hope u sleep better tonight and I also hope your wee boy is better xxx


----------



## Crystal5483

Embarrassing as this is to post ... I feel huge! And low! 

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/DF66D014-4C55-4D98-9528-A25FBA081E82-22301-000003B03D458C08.jpg


----------



## pola17

Crystal,

Don't feel embarrassed!! Your bump is adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## Scottish

crystal you really dont look huge! bump is looking great and yes i agree it does look like its quite low! mine has done the same over this past couple of weeks to xx


----------



## pola17

Urine results and scan say everything's normal!
Which is good, but I don't get why I feel this scratching pain in my bladder and urinary track, and why it kinda hurts when I pee? :shrug:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I'm glad I'm not the only one whose bump is lower. Is that what usually happens the further along you get? 

Crystal your bump looks great :)

Celtic hope you can get some good rest :)

Pola glad you don't have a uti :) I don't know why else it would hurt when you pee


----------



## onebumpplease

Pola, glad all is well. Funnily enough I was told I looked lower and I think I agree.
You look great Crystal


----------



## pola17

Guess what? It turns out I DO have an UTI!
They called my dr and he said that those results say that there's indeed an infection! :dohh: 

Got prescribed antibiotics and just had a well deserved lunch!
MIL just left with her friend to buy a bathing suit, and I'm FREEEEE!!!! :happydance:

Oh man! I will indeed enjoy these few hours! :happydance:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

That's good they figured out you do have one after all! Hope it starts feeling better soon with the meds:thumbup: enjoy your free time!!! :flower:


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Jolley!
But I wonder... Who buys a swim suit in a shopping mall in less than half an hour?
I was listening to some music very loud when she arrived! (Queen, classic!) :dohh:

It lasted so little time! I wanted to watch porn! One of those things you do when you have the house by yourself! :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Urine results and scan say everything's normal!
> Which is good, but I don't get why I feel this scratching pain in my bladder and urinary track, and why it kinda hurts when I pee? :shrug:

I was just going to say they have to be wrong LOL till I seen they did indeed find out it is a UTI :flower: sorry your MIL came back early :dohh:



JolleyGirl86 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one whose bump is lower. Is that what usually happens the further along you get?
> 
> Crystal your bump looks great :)
> 
> Celtic hope you can get some good rest :)
> 
> Pola glad you don't have a uti :) I don't know why else it would hurt when you pee

I did Jolley I was so tired DH made dinner I lay down for the evening and had a nap, just as well as our daughter who robbed her brothes juice and icepop when he was sick eneded up getting sick every were late last night :dohh: we sorted her out but then I could not relax wondering would she be sick again in her sleep and baby was on fire in my belly last night some huge big movements my tummy looked like wobbly jelly on a plate :haha: but kids had me up early so letting DH sleep in, he deserves it and I know he will give me a break later, he has been helping me do so much around the house the last few days and its fathers day to day as well :flower:


I have missed so much, hope every one is ok and keeping well :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Any one else got a transverse position baby?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> Any one else got a transverse position baby?


Yep me!! I was having loads of pains and pressure when I went in for my appointment on Tuesday they were keeping me in for steriods on till I had a scan and we could see baby was transverse!! I got baby to move bu doing these exercises https://www.spinningbabies.com/baby-positions/all-positions/sideways there is a video for one and I swear as soon as I did it I felt so much better pain was so bad! now I just have to encourage baby to stay head down :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

I am not in pain though? but worried baby wont have room to turn as placenta is anterior also. Consultant says there is room and time.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> I am not in pain though? but worried baby wont have room to turn as placenta is anterior also. Consultant says there is room and time.

Oh they have plenty of room still to turn sure at this point they are around 3 to 4 pounds and not to long and very flexiable just encouraging them to turn :thumbup: I worry if I got to 36 weeks and baby was tranverse or breech


----------



## JenzyKY

You know you are pregnant when... You celebrate being able to still paint your toes! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

JenzyKY said:


> You know you are pregnant when... You celebrate being able to still paint your toes! :haha:

:happydance::happydance: whoo hoo :winkwink:


----------



## Scottish

Woop for reaching your toes jenzy hehe 

Celtic sorry your girl is now sick lets hope these bugs clear of ASAP! Xx

I have a question, I have been getting some quite sore pains right at the bottom of my bump, it feels like its coming from my pelvic area and its like a kinda grinding pain as if my bones are being grinded and it's sore. It happened today a few times and stopped me in my tracks! I was wondering if this could be baby getting lower down? I still have no idea which way he's lying as he still moves a lot but maybe he is head down and this is what am feeling. I have consultant tomorrow about the antibody so hopefully will see if they can have a feel and tell me.


----------



## readynwilling

scottish - could that be spd?? i think i remember my friends who have been diagnosed with it talking about a grinding pain in the pelvic region :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Oh hope it's not SPD as it sounds really painful. I haven't experienced it until today but maybe the baby's weight is taking its toll on my pelvic bones! I also never had this with my dd so that why am quite surprised to be getting the pains. I've not had any since this afternoon so shall see how I am tomorrow thanks xx


----------



## Sooz

Yeah, my friends with SPD have all described that grinding sensation I'm afraid. Limpet is well engaged and I've not had that at all, just a feeling like my legs are being pushed apart if I've been sat down for a long time which makes me waddle for a few minutes!

Celtic I hope your little ones are all feeling better soon, and that you manage to avoid the bug too!

Today was my third day of being on half a tablet only and right before we went out for a Father's Day dinner I had my guts up in the toilet. I had a really bad nights sleep so hoping that was most of the reason. I've got less than 3 weeks to be med free now. :wacko:


----------



## Sooz

Oh and Jenzy....I am so jealous you can reach your toes, I haven't been able to for a while and my DH refuses to do it for me. :hissy:


----------



## readynwilling

i can still get to mine LOL but i much prefer to go sit in one of the high back leather massage chairs at the nail place and get them done :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

CelticNiamh said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I am not in pain though? but worried baby wont have room to turn as placenta is anterior also. Consultant says there is room and time.
> 
> Oh they have plenty of room still to turn sure at this point they are around 3 to 4 pounds and not to long and very flexiable just encouraging them to turn :thumbup: I worry if I got to 36 weeks and baby was tranverse or breechClick to expand...

I remember at 32 weeks William was posterior and they said he would turn and he never did, Ended up after a long labour emg c section. Cant remember if I said but also not allowed a water birth , not that I am worried suppose it cuts down options so I know what I will be looking in to.


----------



## Angelmarie

Celtic- hope your little ones are well again soon :hugs:

Pola- hopefully the anti-Bs will sort you out quickly! :thumbup:

Scottish- I am a seasoned SPD sufferer and that pain you describe is very familiar! I really hope it's not the start for you as its awful. I have been lucky to not get it as badly this pregnancy but I still suffer a fair bit. I am hobbling around lots today! :dohh: 

Jenzy- yay for reaching your toes! make the most of it. I can just about reach to paint my toes nails. Last pregnancy DP was painting my nails, shaving me legs, the works! :haha: he's very grateful he hasn't had to do all that this time... So far! :haha:

Sooz- hope you can get off the meds ok. Must be so tough. :hugs:

Dragonfly- Amelie was transverse and I swear by the birthing ball and spinning babies exercises! My midwife said that as this was my. Third baby she might not even turn until the last minute! hopefull your little man will turn before then for you though :hugs:

AFM- I am suffering horrendously with acid reflux. It's keeping me awake and miserable on a night. I have to really stop myself from throwing up. It's awful. I had a bad nights sleep and had to spend much of it practically upright in bed. It's a new pregnancy symptom for me and its tough and getting worse? going to dose up on Rennies tonight before I settle down. :dohh:

We have had a lovely day at the beach and the sea air has wiped me out!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks for all the well wishes for the little ones, good news they are both much better tonight both had some dinner and so far so good still playing LOL the both would normally be in bed but had supper naps earlier:dohh:


Angel I was shattered when I came back from the beach as well!! hope your getting a nice rest now! 


I think I am getting frist tri tiredness now, does that make sense :wacko: feel great after a nap earlier and made hubby a lovely dinner :happydance: and a backed lemon cheese cake!! which I am going to have a tiny taste of just this once :happydance:

dragon my last baby was posterior as well, but while in labour the doctor turned him, bouncing on a ball and standing for as long as you can, to let baby head shape to your pelvis before making thier way down will help! will they let you have a bath or shower! you can always ask and see what happens on the day!


----------



## Angelmarie

Here's my 33 week (and one day) bump! 

I feel huge and heavy and fat and pretty hideous to be fair! :dohh: I don't think I have ever felt quite so pregnant! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Here's my 33 week (and one day) bump!
> 
> I feel huge and heavy and fat and pretty hideous to be fair! :dohh: I don't think I have ever felt quite so pregnant! :dohh:

you are so not hideous you have a beautiful bump :thumbup:


----------



## JenzyKY

Angel, I see no fat or hideous! Lovely!


----------



## lolpants

Lovely bump Crystal - it does look low, but thats good right?

Pola, sorry to hear that you have a UTI, but at least you can get it treated now 

Looking good Angel! Have you tried the double action gaviscon liquid? I find it works really quick

Sooz can't believe you are still being sick :( must suck :(

My hip pain went after a shower luckily - was horrible and really couldn't walk etc - if that is what SPD is like I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy!!

You seen Kim Kardashian has had her baby already? 5 weeks early - that scares me - rally wouldn't be ready if this baby made an appearance in 2 weeks time!!

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Angel I suffer terribly from heartburn nearly every day, I drink gaviscon liquid and it's fast acting works within a couple of minutes but I drink a good couple of big mouthfuls ! I don't measure it out I drink from the bottle lol 
Your bump looks fab and lush! It's so neat and you don't look huge at all! Xx

I was lying In bed wee while ago and the pains came back ooh really hope it's not the start of SPD but if it is at least it's coming near the end I guess 

Glad the kiddies are better Celtic :)

Yes I seen about Kim k having baby girl and I am so not organised off an early arrival lol I did just go online on mothercare and bought baby bath set (bath, top/toe bowl, towel and sponge), changing mat, spiral rattle toy for car seat and a toy arch for the pram/buggy with things hanging of it. I wrote a list the other day so trying to tick it of hehe

How are u all getting on with your buys? Xx


----------



## lolpants

I'm almost there with the buying - finally ordered the new mattresses for cot and moses basket, we have car seat and frame now and lots of blankets, babygros, towels, toiletries etc.. I am more behind on rearranging my house, clearing out stuff/making space ready, washing everything, packing bags etc
I am waiting till Mat leave to get started, and that's 2 weeks away, that's why the Kim K story made me panic! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

I've virtually learned to live with the sickness now tbh. It sucks but it's been part of my life for so long! 

Everyone thinks this baby will be early, I'm hoping not 35 weeks early though. Packing hospital bags is my first week of ml task! 

I have to take two antacids before bed every night now. I have packets stashed everywhere!


----------



## Sooz

Angel your bump is lovely! I'm feeling like a heffalump though so I know what you mean. I've never been this big or weighed this much.


----------



## Angelmarie

Aww thank you so much for your compliments, girls :flower:

Heffalump is the word, Sooz! I know I haven't put very much weight on (about 6 or 7 pounds now) but it just feels like a huge bump all out front in the way. :dohh:

Thanks for the Gaviscon liquid advice too. What flavour is it? I don't think I have ever tried Gaviscon. 

I am so not ready if this baby comes early. I have bought lots of things but I'm still waiting for the nesting instinct to kick in so I can sort the house! I can't think that I have much left to buy its just sorting stuff and making workable plans (child care etc) I STILL haven't come to terms with the fact there will be another baby soon!!! :haha::dohh:


----------



## pola17

Angel,

You're looking great!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

Ahhhh so many pages to catch on!!! :dohh:

Celtic: how's your little girl??? :(

Angel: sorry for that bad acid reflux!!! :(

How's everyone??? Here we celebrate today fathers' day! 

Tigran is here! :happydance: but he departs tomorrow at 1pm and returns on Wednesday noon! :happydance:

Hope you all had a wonderful weekend! :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Ahhhh so many pages to catch on!!! :dohh:
> 
> Celtic: how's your little girl??? :(
> 
> Angel: sorry for that bad acid reflux!!! :(
> 
> How's everyone??? Here we celebrate today fathers' day!
> 
> Tigran is here! :happydance: but he departs tomorrow at 1pm and returns on Wednesday noon! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful weekend! :flower:

Hi Pola, she is much better now :happydance: 

yay for Tigran being home but boo to him leaving again :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Glad she's better! :flower:

Well, by Wednesday at lunch time he's all miiiiineeee!!! Muwhahahaha!!!


----------



## Sooz

Our biggest issue is space, we don't have enough storage and babies have so much stuff!


----------



## Scottish

Angel I have mint gaviscon, I can't stand the aniseed one makes me bolk, the mint is still minging but more bearable lol I think you can also get original flavour but I don't know what that is like 

Pola 
Whoop bet your happy oh is home and not long until he's back home to you :)


Yes sooz thanks goodness we moved into a 3bed house over Xmas as I there's no way my old wee house could have coped with All the babys stuff! I forgot how much space it takes up ! His room is the smallest but full of his stuff already haha

I am going to sort it all out in next few weeks once dd on summer hols as she can help and hopefully it helps her to feel involved. 

Got my 32 week appointment in couple of hours with consultant so see what's said about this antibody 


Xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Right time to dig the birthing ball out of the closet thats never been pumped up and figure that one out. There has to be a pump about somewhere for it. My bladder is actually being stamped on and its when I get up its a punching pain that near makes me pee .


----------



## lolpants

Angel I use the mint double action one - is in bright pink bottle!

Space is an issue here too, and I have 3 bed house!!

Celtic glad your girly is better :hugs:

Pola enjoy your time with your OH and then you haven't got long till he's back again :thumbup:

GL at appt Scottish

DF that reminds me I need to get mine out too! 

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Morning all :flower:

Scottish good luck today at your appointment :flower:

space sometimes even when you live in bigger house you still do not have enough :blush: we have been doing huge big clear outs so much stuff from the kids! but I still need to sort my room out and get the crib up figure out were I am putting all the baby clothes and better finish off getting every thing for my hospital bag for hospital 

my sister has her first appointment in the hospital and dating scan today :happydance: excited and worried all at the same time for her :dohh:


----------



## Dragonfly

I say the kids probably love that ball more than me, they never seen it pumped up before. I had a dog and if I did pump it up would have been the end of it.


----------



## Sooz

Paige was obsessed with my ball too but the novelty has worn off now. Hopefully it'll do the trick, it got limpet engaged!

Hope you're sister's scan goes well today celtic. 

We have a small two bed. So far baby has a drawer in our room and that's it!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> Paige was obsessed with my ball too but the novelty has worn off now. Hopefully it'll do the trick, it got limpet engaged!
> 
> Hope you're sister's scan goes well today celtic.
> 
> We have a small two bed. So far baby has a drawer in our room and that's it!

Thanks Sooz just got an update from her and a picture and OMG super cute very clear and looks perfect :cloud9:

I have baby stuff on storage bags and two plastic tubs :dohh: I am having a I am doing feck all day so have to get my self motivated to do something!! 

my kids loved the ball as well, but left it alone when the novelty wore off the dog was not in to it at all to big for her :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

I am just so happy I just had to share my new niece of nephew my gut says girl though for some reason :happydance: fine looking baby even if I do say so my self :haha:
 



Attached Files:







rosemary baby.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## onebumpplease

I agree Celtic, gorgeous pic!


----------



## Angelmarie

What a lovely scan pic! congrats to you all. So glad everything is well :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks girls, amazing how nervours I was for her!! I knew all should be ok, we found the heart beat last week on my doppler but still you worry any way LOL


----------



## Scottish

Aww fab scan pic Celtic! Bet you are very excited! 

I had my appointment at hospital and was waiting 1 hour 40 mins before I was seen! Anyway doc is checking my blood for antibody levels as that not been done and she said they will not allow me to over go due date with this antibody as baby may need phototherapy but its not a high risk. So looks like I may be induced. I've to go back in 2 weeks to find out blood results and hopefully get more info from her. I may also need another scan! 
And I have protein and leucocytes in my urine so a samples been sent of so find out on Wednesday if I have uti. Oh and my bp usually sits at 97/57 give or take. Today it's 120/67 which I know is normal but not for me :/ MW wasn't concerned but I will ask for a recheck In 2 weeks!

Sorry for long post


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Aww fab scan pic Celtic! Bet you are very excited!
> 
> I had my appointment at hospital and was waiting 1 hour 40 mins before I was seen! Anyway doc is checking my blood for antibody levels as that not been done and she said they will not allow me to over go due date with this antibody as baby may need phototherapy but its not a high risk. So looks like I may be induced. I've to go back in 2 weeks to find out blood results and hopefully get more info from her. I may also need another scan!
> And I have protein and leucocytes in my urine so a samples been sent of so find out on Wednesday if I have uti. Oh and my bp usually sits at 97/57 give or take. Today it's 120/67 which I know is normal but not for me :/ MW wasn't concerned but I will ask for a recheck In 2 weeks!
> 
> Sorry for long post

Is that the A to O incapability Scottish? were you are O positive but baby is A positive and your body produces antibodies that cross the placenta and can cause yellow jaundice well they need phototherapy? because it happens me as well, thankfully my last two babies were ok Paul did need to go on a billy blanket but only for a day or two and could stay beside me but my first baby and my third spent time in the nicu esp. my third he was very bad with it! But recovered very quickly with treatment 

Hope the test shows no UTI and if youre concerned about blood pressure at all get your local doc to check it before two weeks!


----------



## Scottish

Celtic it's a Rare antibody called anti e and not to much is known about it, doc said its fairly new ?!? But she wants to keep an eye on it as could cause anaemia in baby. 

I will check my bp on Wednesday at work (am a nurse hehe) see what it i then.


----------



## Scottish

Aww man I feel such a bloat! I was so Hungry when I came out o appointment I went to McDonald's drive thru and had cheeseburger meal with strawberry milkshake and then ate an entire bag of haribo! Eeeeekkkk somebody stop me haha I must be feeling sorry for myself


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Aww man I feel such a bloat! I was so Hungry when I came out o appointment I went to McDonald's drive thru and had cheeseburger meal with strawberry milkshake and then ate an entire bag of haribo! Eeeeekkkk somebody stop me haha I must be feeling sorry for myself

sounds yummy :haha:


----------



## pola17

Scottish,
Hope you don't have an UTI! :hugs:

Celtic: cute pic of the future nephew/ niece! Looks Girly to me as well! :flower:

Last night we had a little reunion because of MIL's birthday. I remembered we had more baby clothes but they don't appear. We had a cleaning lady who has a baby boy but I don't want to think about her taking it... But we can't find it... At all!
This made me have a long face at the beginning of the reunion, but I want to be positive we'll find it!
Tigran left in the morning to do some things, he comes back at 11ish and finally departs at 1pm! But he's back home on Wednesday at 11 or 12! :happydance:

He looked so handsome that I wanted to do naughty things, but hey... The UTI! :blush:


----------



## Angelmarie

Great that they're keeping a good eye on you, Scottish! 

I had a McDonalds yesterday too. :winkwink:


----------



## Dragonfly

Took these yesterday for fathers day for our family. 
https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2867/9058629391_86cfa04ea0_n.jpg
Happy Fathers Day Dad by Dragonfly_Photography, Anneke Temmink, on Flickr
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7320/9058631415_01cd255b03_n.jpg
Happy Fathers Day Dad by Dragonfly_Photography, Anneke Temmink, on Flickr


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola Oh I hope the clothes turn up!!! hate to think they were taken :wacko: they may be just hiding some were! roll on wednesday for you :flower:

Beautiful pictures Dragonfly :thumbup:


----------



## Scottish

That's awful clothes have gone missing pola! I hope they turn up and they weren't taken! 

Gorgeous pics dragonfly! You are very creative xx


----------



## pola17

Dragonfly:

I say it again: you make extremely gorgeous boys!!!!! :cloud9: beautiful pics!!! Thanks for sharing them!!!!

As for the clothes, my strategy is to keep calm and be positive... They must be somewhere! :haha: :cry: :haha: :cry:


----------



## Dragonfly

It was fathers day present as we are broke and rarely get every one in one pic. I am never in them :/ perhaps when I lose some weight I will have the nerve. 

I should be cleaning but I am watching a movie and stuffed from eating.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies I hope you all had a great weekend!! 

Celtic that is a lovely picture!! I remember when our little one was that tiny how adorable!! 

Pola sorry about the UTI, that must be so uncomfortable :(

DF great pictures!! You are very talented :)

AFM I had an ok weekend. I got in a discusion with DH because he had a high school reunion on saturday and he decided not to go because he didn't want to, it was $55 and he sees all his high school friends regularly, they are very close. I agreed with him but told him that if he wanted to go that was totally ok but he didn't want to. 

The next day all his friends were telling him that everyone thinks that he didn't go because I didn't "let him go" and they always thinks I don't let him go out when he misses out on outings. This makes me so mad because I am totally contrary to that, I really don't mind him going out I am not a jealous wife, then my DH told me that they think that because I always seem to be mad at him and telling him off. This makes me so sad because I am such a loving wife to him, I don't yell at him all the time like they think. I wish there was something I could do to fix this vision they have of me :( It makes me really sad to think that this is the image that we portray as a couple. I am going to be more attentive to what I say and do in front of people I really don't want him having a hard time because of me. :cry: 

Then yesterday we went to my in-law's farm to spend the day. It was fun but around lunch I started getting very uncomfortable BH and it didn't stop until nighttime. At one point I think they were even regular and started to get really scared but then I took a bath and it stopped. I am so scared, this baby should not be coming out any time soon :(


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Scottish that sounds like a tasty meal yum!:haha:

Pola glad you got to spend some time with DH and that he will be back for good Wednesday. Hope you find that baby clothes and it wasn't stolen.

Celtic I'm glad you finally got some rest and your dd is better :flower: your sisters scan pic is adorable!

Borr I bet that was scary getting those BH. Glad they stopped after your bath:thumbup: 

Sorry if I forgot anyone, I'm sure I did 

I've been getting BH too and I hate them. Sometimes they feel like they take my breath away and make my heart beat faster or skip a beat, it's weird. I have had the worst allergies! Anyone know if there's any safe allergy meds to take? I have a growth scan tomorrow so I will ask my Doc too


----------



## mac1979

Scottish-anti e is something that is very new. I remember reading about it on CNN health a few months ago. I hope all goes well with baby. Now you have me hungry for McDonalds. 

Pola-Remember you only have to wait until Wednesday for DH to return. 

Celtic-I hope all of the kiddos are feeling better. 

I now just have to get going on my glider, so I can finish my cloth wipes. I am also ordering my breastpump today. Everything is getting so close. :happydance:


----------



## bella21

hey ladies ! been MIA for a few days .. I've just had a really bad weekend so had no desire to talk to anybody really. I tried catching up but by the time I finished reading over 10 pages I forgot what they were all about lol. I hope everybody is doing well. I leave for north carolina on wednesday to see my family. Ill be going by myself and it'll be nice to get away for a bit ! not sure if ill be bringing my laptop with me or not though so don't know if Ill be on much through the week either !


----------



## pola17

oh bella! :hugs: Hope all is good!!

extra, extra hugs! :hugs: :flower:---> a cheer up flower!!!


----------



## pola17

oh Lily!! :hugs: sorry this happened!! I´ve been in your shoes, and I know how it feels!

Somehow, in our dear Ecuadorean society when a married man wants to stay at home, they always blame the wife! Please, don´t pay attention to them! 
You sound like a sweet girl, who´s a fantastic wife! I don´t think you´re doing something wrong! Please, don´t let this get you! :hugs:
Consider that when you´re in reunions, when people talk about a couple, they always put the wife as demanding and angry, so don´t think you´re the problem, our mentality is the problem!!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

As for the clothes situation, yes, we´ll wait until DH is back to look for it! I´m positive it´s somewhere! :thumbup:


----------



## mac1979

Pola and Borr-It isn't just Ecuador, it is all over I think to blame the wife for the husband not doing something. Just last week DH went to a bachelor party that ended up going to a strip club (a really bad one, I've been there) and he decided to not go because it is $20 to get in and my husband is cheap (his words not mine) and the guys were blaming the pregnant wife. I told him that if he wants to go there to feel free. I could care less if he sees another girls boobies.


----------



## pola17

Good point, Mac!! It´s a world wide disease! It´s always our faults! :nope:

See, in Ecuador they use the expression "mandarina" which means in english "tangerine", however mandarina sounds alike the world "demanded", meaning it´s a man who´s married to a demanding wife. 

I´ve met so many married couples and the wives are fantastic and all, but just because the guy decides to stay at home because he wants to, inmediately everyone blames the wife!
It happens to me all the time, and it will continue to happen! :dohh:

I just wished this didn´t have to happen to anyone I know, because I know how unfair this is! :gun:

And Mac, I have never been to a strip club, but always wanted to go out of curiosity! :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

It's so unfair that they are this way :( They also get together for poker 2 times a month and when my DH doesn't go they blame that I don't let him go. This makes me so angry and sad and when I told DH he said that he is going to ask them to stop because it's not true, he told me that some of his friends have a crazy need to get away from home and that he really loves his home and that's why he would rather come home than go out, he told me he doesn't get a crazy need to get away like some of his friends do. I completely understand him and I feel the same way when I go out, I want to be home but none of my friends are blaming him when I stay home. I just wish it would fit in his friends's mind that he just doesn't want to go, they think that if he doesn't, it must be MY fault. 

Mac!! Strip club! I've always wanted to go and asked DH to take me but he refuses lol :haha:


----------



## pola17

Lily, you and I can go! :rofl: just kidding... but picture everyone staring at 2 pregnant ladies in a place like that! :rofl:

And you know what? What you say it´s important: some of his friends need to stay away from their houses! This means one thing: jealousy! 
They envy you both have such a beautiful marriage, that it´s fun for you to be at home together! 

:hugs:

I´m watching for the 247032740274'0385'385'9834'58003th time "the strange case of benjamin buttom"... I loooooooooove this movie!!!


----------



## lolpants

Celtic that pic brings back memories of nearly 5-6 mths ago for us all! How exciting someone just beginning their journey

:hugs: Borr - men can be so insensitive sometimes :grr:

:hugs: Bella hope all ok with you and you enjoy your break

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

@lol: how are you??? How you´ve been these last days??? :flower:


----------



## lolpants

I'm good thanks, my Nan is still fighting on bless her!

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Lots of hugs for you, @lol!! :hugs:

MIL returned saying she enjoyed papallacta! By the time she came home, I finished to prepare dinner, so she could have something to eat!

I'm excited Tigran left, because that means the day he returns is getting closer! :happydance:


----------



## setarei

@pola, I hope that wednesday gets here real soon for you.

AFM, my doc feels that the 1-2 visits a week is no longer enough to keep a good eye on all that's going on so I've been admitted indefinitely to the hospital. I like knowing that everything will be monitored closely but am not looking forward to spending weeks here until they decide that it's safer to deliver.


----------



## setarei

Sorry phone double posted.


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> @pola, I hope that wednesday gets here real soon for you.
> 
> AFM, my doc feels that the 1-2 visits a week is no longer enough to keep a good eye on all that's going on so I've been admitted indefinitely to the hospital. I like knowing that everything will be monitored closely but am not looking forward to spending weeks here until they decided that it's safer to deliver.

Oh wow, what are they worried about Setarei that is going to be hard going but is around 36 weeks term for twins :thumbup: hope your ok 


Pola when you wake up only one more sleep yay :happydance:


lolpants it really does bring it all back:happydance: I think she will have her big scan around the same time I have baby 


Borr I think you should ignore them, let them think what they want and ask your DH not to tell you about it, he should be able to put them in thier place or tell them to go jump!! men are like that the world over even here! I only ever knew one woman who was a demanding controlling wife and that was a friend of my DH, she would ring him and tell him you better be home in 10 minutes or else!!! or she would go to were ever he was take drink etc from his hand and bring him home then and there!! he would just leave as he said happy wife happy life!! only they were not so happy, she was his ticket to a visa and he was her trophy hubby! sadly she was a horrible person and she was that demanding because she know's he can not be trusted!! left alone he cheat's, any chance he get's he is off with some other girl! mad could not live like that! but I ignore any one who say's I do not let my DH do things who cares what they think! :hugs:

Hey to every one else, hope your having a good day so far!!! 

hey and holy crap!!! we are all in single digit count down now!! if I am induced at 38 weeks like last time, I have 6 weeks left!!! :wacko:


----------



## pola17

Seratei: good they're monitoring everything all the time! :hugs: can't wait to meet your LOs!!!!

Celtic: great point!!! :happydance:


----------



## setarei

@celtic, My doc says there's just too many variables to keep track of which can go off at any second. I have a bunch of preexisting autoimmunes that aren't playing nice which need steroids, the cholestasis, gestational diabetes which will go out of whack with steroids, baby A has the single umbelical artery and has decreased movement, the contractions are getting stronger and more frequent, and my kidneys are starting to show signs of not coping well. My doc is just happy that I made it to 32 weeks really and doesn't think 36 weeks is likely but possible. I'm hoping for 34.


----------



## mac1979

Seterai-at least you won't have any surprises if something happens at home and have to rush to the hospital...and bonus, you don't have to do any cooking or cleaning. I like to show the bright side in a situation.

Pola-one more sleep!

It is cloudy and icky here today. I forgot to say, we did a hospital visit over the weekend. I found out my baby will be able to room with me, they provide lactation consultants as soon as I want, and I can stay there for 48 hours (the law in my state says they have to do certain tests on the baby within 24 hours, hence the stay). I can also labor in whatever I want, I don't have to wear a hospital gown. Everytime I am on here I look at the days left (according to the midwife's due date) and I have a minor panic attack thinking I cannot raise a baby.


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: setarei. It will be hard, but like your positive attitude that at least you and babies will be monitored so closely!


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> @celtic, My doc says there's just too many variables to keep track of which can go off at any second. I have a bunch of preexisting autoimmunes that aren't playing nice which need steroids, the cholestasis, gestational diabetes which will go out of whack with steroids, baby A has the single umbelical artery and has decreased movement, the contractions are getting stronger and more frequent, and my kidneys are starting to show signs of not coping well. My doc is just happy that I made it to 32 weeks really and doesn't think 36 weeks is likely but possible. I'm hoping for 34.


Oh yes I remember now, GD and the Cholestasis :dohh: sorry my brain is not working right!!! you are in the right place for sure then!! wow in at least two weeks your babies could be here!!! I Hope they can stay in as long as possible :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Good luck setarai, I hope the baby's stay as long as is possible for them but mainly as long as you and baby's are safe then that's all that matters! Can't wait to see pics I them!

So soon we will all be showing of pics of our baby's eeeeek how exciting! I really feel like this is the final stages now as my dd summer hols starts next week am I know by the time she goes back to school we will have a baby :) 

I am feeling extremely hormonoly upset and depressed today :( we rehomed our 8 month kitten as we were concerned with how he would be around baby( he gets into everything) and as much as he drove me crazy with his antics I never ever imagined the grief I would feel at him going, I think my hormones are making it worse but I can't stop crying and every cat hair I find I start crying again! I've decided that if I still feel like this in a few days I may get him back as he's with someone our friend knows and I can't go on with the way am feeling! I honestly feel like I've lost a part of me. I know it sounds crazy but I am really depressed about it! My dd is fine and it was her cat that she wanted for so long, she thinks its funny how sad I am. Sorry for rantin here but I feel if I tell anyone how I feel they will think I am mad. 

I am hoping so much that I feel better soon!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around for the past couple of days. Yesterday was really awful, thankfully nothing to do with Isla but my poor DH had a terrible day. First, he found out that a job promotion that had essentially been promised to him is not happening, which he was really upset about and is now looking for another job since his contract will be ending in 6 months. Then, last night my MIL called to let us know that his Grandma had suddenly passed away :cry: My poor DH was very close to his Grandma and is so upset, my heart is breaking for him. We are going to be travelling for the Wake and Funeral on Thursday and Friday so I probably won't be on much this week. Just wanted to let you all know why I would be absent. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Looking forward to catching up with everyone next week. :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish I so understand that :hugs: I love my cats even if they drive me mad sometimes I do not let them in my bedroom any more incase they think it is ok to sleep in the cradle when it is in our room, they tried once and failed last time:haha: 

Mrs Eddie I am so sorry to hear of your DH loss :hugs: hope he is ok and get to feel like he said good bye :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Mrs Eddie sorry to hear that! Sendin you and family big hugs :hugs: I very close to my grandparents so understand how upset he feels xxx

Thanks Celtic I just can't get over the feeling I have! I just want to cuddle him and keep him but am just really hoping I get over it slightly in few days we will see xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Mrs Eddie sorry to hear that! Sendin you and family big hugs :hugs: I very close to my grandparents so understand how upset he feels xxx
> 
> Thanks Celtic I just can't get over the feeling I have! I just want to cuddle him and keep him but am just really hoping I get over it slightly in few days we will see xxx

last time I was pregnant I had to rehome two kittens and it was so hard I cried so bad letting them go, but knew they were going to a great home, I was keeping two as well though so that did help they were older and house trained, one buster went missing on us, took me a while to get over him, still miss him he was an adorable cat, I took in a stray cat, who had two kittens and then vanished in the winter, so I still have those two and my older cat, which reminds me I need to get them spayed:dohh:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Setarei good luck with everything! That's great you will be monitored extra closely now at the hospital. So excited to see pics of your lo's in a couple weeks!:dance::dance:

Mrs Eddie sorry about your dh loss :( that is always hard..have a safe trip :hugs::hugs:

Sorry about your kitty Scottish :hugs:rehoming pets is always hard :(

Hi Celtic :flower:

Mac sounds like you have a great hospital :thumbup:

I have my growth scan and NST today. Hoping all looks well!


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Setarei good luck with everything! That's great you will be monitored extra closely now at the hospital. So excited to see pics of your lo's in a couple weeks!:dance::dance:
> 
> Mrs Eddie sorry about your dh loss :( that is always hard..have a safe trip :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sorry about your kitty Scottish :hugs:rehoming pets is always hard :(
> 
> Hi Celtic :flower:
> 
> Mac sounds like you have a great hospital :thumbup:
> 
> I have my growth scan and NST today. Hoping all looks well!

Hi Jolley :flower: good luck today at your appointment and yay for scan :happydance:


----------



## setarei

ARGGGHHHHH! Venting coming up....

Why don't doctors talk to each other??? The docs/nurses at the hospital keep asking me why I'm here as if I'm trying to be somewhere that I shouldn't be. Trust me; I'd rather be at home than here! I'm here because my doctor told me to be here and that I'd probably be here till I delivered. These doctors are saying; we'll try to get you home in a couple of days which would be great since I don't like being here but what about all the reasons I was admitted? Those will still be there in a couple of days! I just wish they would talk to each other and then tell me instead of each telling me something different.

Also; a single slice of untoasted bread, jam, coffee and and oatmeal is not a diabetic breakfast! Where's the protein?


----------



## more babies

Mrs. Eddie sorry to hear about your DHs grandmother and also about the job. :hugs:


----------



## setarei

@Mrs Eddie, I'm sorry about your loss. I know how hard it can be without pregnancy in the mix. I wish you and your husband a lots of recovery time to get healed.

@scottish, I'm sorry you had to say goodbye to your kitty!


----------



## mac1979

Seterai-complain and start sobbing. Like my DH said, now is the only time in your life that you can get away with acting like that. 

Mrs Eddie-So sorry about your and your DH's loss. 

Scottish-so sorry about having to rehome your cat. Maybe when the baby is a few months old you could try to get another one.


----------



## setarei

@mac, thanks for the advice. I'm trying to seem rational to them though so that they take me seriously and listen to my concerns. For some reason they have offered me anti anxiety meds and antidepressants even though I haven't had anxiety or depression. They are treating me like a head case at this stage and I don't know what to do.

They won't even tell me my actual blood test results other than "elevated" when I asked point blank what the numbers were (I asked the doctors since nurses aren't allowed to tell you). And during the NST, the nurse refused to let me look at the monitor and see the heart rates saying to "Just relax and listen to the beats"! It's all making me go crazy because I think there's something up that they aren't telling me... And during the ultrasound today the doctor spent a long time looking at something inside A's tummy (possibly intestines) and measured it 4 times which they hadn't done before and didn't do for B. Every other measurement he made he told me so and so looks good but for this one he was quiet. I think I'm getting paranoid.

They're also telling the opposite of what my own doctors who know my case history have told me (like the fact that I'm not supposed to have dairy with my pills). I'm going to listen to my own doctors but I just wish they would talk and give me one version of medical advice!


----------



## bella21

scottish so sorry about rehoming your kitty!! I'm worried about mine too but I'm going to wait and see how it goes when baby is here

Mac- off topic but CM punk vs Lesnar??? hell yeahhhh!!! and punk looked hot with his new hair :blush:


----------



## mac1979

Seterai-ask a nurse if she thinks all of that is a diabetic meal. When my dad was in the hospital years ago they were giving him a high fat diet when they knew he was also a heart patient on top of everything else. 

Bella-I don't care much for Lesnar, he looks like a troll. I was hoping to see RVD last night though. He was awesome in ECW back in the day.


----------



## setarei

Oh I did. The chart says diabetic and the nurse checked with their consultant and according to them bread+low calorie (not low carb!) jam is considered a diabetic breakfast! Suffice it to say I didn't eat it and had low carb crackers and cheese from my own stash with some nuts. I'm gonna start losing weight faster if the food stays like this.


----------



## Barhanita

Sorry I missed so much. My PILs are in town, so I was very busy.

Setarei, too bad you have to be in the hospital. And I would be paranoid as well. But I think they would tell you if something wasn't right. 

Jolley, good luck and let is know!

Scottish, sorry for the kitten... it's hard.

Mrs.Eddie - so sorry for your DH's loss... 

I liked all the bumps! Here is mine:


My MIL and I cleaned all day today. The kitchen and the bathroom look great, there is a ton improvement in the living room. The next stop - bedroom. 

Other than that nothing is new, luckily. Oh, I wasn't feeling my baby much on Friday and I went in. As soon as they hooked me up to NST machine, little Lena started kicking. But the doctor was very nice. 

We had our CPT/emergency class (very entertaining) and meet the pediatrician.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Setari :dohh: kick ass give them hell!!! jam OMG so not good for GD mind you I can not even eat two slices of toast with low cal butter and I am still high! :dohh: but that just means I need more insulin so I can add in some fruit or protein hope lunch and dinner are better, here in the hospital they are very good meal wise, you have branflakes and two slices of toast wholemeal and a boiled egg if you wanted one! 

Mac how did you get on at your appointmet are they happy with your numbers, think I missed any update LOL 

Bar fab picture I am trying to clean my house as well!! went to do my bedroom today and stopped becuase I wanted to paint the walls :haha::blush: hubby told me NO :haha: so I am making a list for him!!

the weather has warmed up and inbetween cleaning and crocheting my feet are all big again:wacko: oh well I know they will come down again!!!

Pola how are you doing today!!! hope the day is passing quickly for you!! I have been watching monster in law on the tv about controlling MIL, sisters, Mums etc and might be one to watch you might find one similar and may be it could help!! 

OH yea Do not and I repeat Do Not watch Hoarders if you are nesting it is increasing my need to clean!!!! :wacko:


----------



## pola17

Seratei: big hugs! :hugs: sending you good vibes! It will be alright! :hugs:

Mac: I want to do the same as well! Knowing the hospital in advance is a good idea! :thumbup: and yes, one more sleep! :happydance:

Scottish: :hugs: it's hard to say good bye to a furbaby!! :hugs: hope you cope well! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Mrs. Eddie: :hugs: oh no!! Your hubby seems to be having an awful time! Sorry all of this happened suddenly! :hugs:

Mac: that's a good advice!!!! :thumbup: I would do the same!! 

Jolley: let us know how your scan goes! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

Seratei: people in the hospital you're in sound mean! :gun: hope they show more respect! :flower:

Bar: looking pretty as usual! :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Setarei sorry to hear you're in hospital and they're messing your around so much :(

Mrs Eddie sorry for your loss, makes me grateful that I am having so much time to say goodbye to my Nan :hugs:

Awesome bumpage Bar!

:hugs: Scottish re the kitty - must have been a hard decision, but hopefully you can get a new kitty when the time is right

AFM Nothing to report other than BH quite often 

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Celtic: just saw your post! :dohh: I'm doing ok! :thumbup: how are you? :flower:

@lol: hey there! :hi:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Celtic: just saw your post! :dohh: I'm doing ok! :thumbup: how are you? :flower:
> 
> @lol: hey there! :hi:


I am good :) :thumbup:


----------



## mac1979

Celtic-my numbers were perfect. The doc said I was doing a good job on my own so I get to stay with the midwives.

Does anybody else feel like they cuddle with an exercise ball more than your OH? I sure do.


----------



## Barhanita

Great job Mac!

I wanna cuddle with DH all the time, 24*7 (I got really cuddle/hug-needy recently). Too bad he has a different idea of our cuddling schedule... And the gym ball is cold and firm, I don't know how to cuddle with it.


----------



## mac1979

I know how you feel Bar, this morning I asked DH if he could stay home from work and cuddle with me all day. He said he couldn't, but that is why we have a cuddlebug dog.


----------



## pola17

I want a ball!!! 
Because of Tigran being on tour, I've been cuddling with my pregnancy pillow!!! Forever alone moment! :rofl:


----------



## pola17

Me: https://www.redditpics.com/the-forever-alone-pillow,474283/ :rofl:


----------



## twinkletots

My dh is away on a trip with work this week so no cuddles for me. Thing is I only fancy hugging him when he's not here. When he is around I am like don't touch me, give me space! 
I don't have a ball but not sure I would get near hugging one with my mahoosive belly. Feel kinda ball shaped myself


----------



## twinkletots

pola17 said:


> Me: https://www.redditpics.com/the-forever-alone-pillow,474283/ :rofl:

Hilarious! This looks ideal for lonely moments


----------



## pola17

It's working for me in these days! My husband had been in tour since 2 weeks ago! :rofl:
But tomorrow he's home! :cloud9:


----------



## twinkletots

Pola do you actually have that pillow? Glad ur man is home soon and you can get the real thing.
I miss hugs, I just can't get physically close enough to anyone at the moment to get a good one!


----------



## pola17

Not exactly the same pillow! Lol! I have one long pregnancy pillow that looks like that one! I sleep hugging it and with my legs around it! :rofl:
But I find it very comfortable! :thumbup:


----------



## Barhanita

pola I am so happy for you that tomorrow is the day!


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Bar!!! If I'm lucky, he's taking me to the movies! :happydance:

BTW, how are you?? :flower:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Well my appt went good. My little girl weighs 4lbs 4 oz. They said she is measuring about a week ahead right now and has really chubby cheeks:haha: I think I've got a chunky baby in there haha.

Setarei that's weird they're treating you like that, they always let me see the monitor during my NST. I would start demanding they let you know what's going on :thumbup:

Bar love your dress its cute :flower: glad you and Lena are doing good

Pola your dh will be home tomorrow! :happydance:

Twinkle sorry your dh is gone for a week. Hang in there :hugs: 

Hope everyone else is doing good! I know I forgot some of you..it's the pregnancy brain! :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

I am fine, just tired most of the time. Going for a nap now and will take benadryl at night.


----------



## pola17

Yay Jolley!!! So glad your little girl is doing great! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Enjoy that nap, Bar! :thumbup:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks Pola!:hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

sorry to hear you are in the hospital Setarie and that they are being so DUMB about everything :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

setarei sorry to hear you have to stay there :hugs:, good thing is babies will be here soon!! i can't wait to see pics :happydance:

scottish sorry about the kitty, would you consider getting her back and seeing what happens when baby is born? Maybe she wont be a problem and if she is then re-homing her. I am worried about my kitty too but we must work things out because I just love her too much to ever let her go. 

Mrs Eddie so sorry for your loss :hugs: DH also lost his granma when I was about 20 weeks along and it's the most horrible thing to go through while pregnant, especially if you had a connection with her. I hope you both feel better. 

I hate my pregnancy pillow :growlmad: I am so disappointed I don't love it like everyone else does 

I had a busy day today, had a meeting with my thesis director and talked about the fact that I wont make deadlines because of the baby. He told me not to worry and that I will most likely get the extension due to my condition, if I don't get it I have to go back to take a class for one semester. I really hope I don't have to do that. I am just not in a physical or mental state to be able to work on my thesis right now and I don't think I will be for a while :( All my directors have been so nice but I really can't do anything until the deadlines are over and I can ask for an extension.


----------



## Barhanita

Borr, I am sorry about your school situation. I hope you will get the extension. 

What pillow do you have? I don't love mine either


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Barhanita said:


> Borr, I am sorry about your school situation. I hope you will get the extension.
> 
> What pillow do you have? I don't love mine either

I have one that looks like this 



I think Pola has the same one but she loves it :dohh:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Couldn't resist buying this adorable hat for Isabela, I think it sort of looks like a cupcake lol ... have to share


----------



## Barhanita

Mine is this: 

I feel like two-three regular pillows work better.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Barhanita said:


> Mine is this:
> 
> I feel like two-three regular pillows work better.

I feel the same way, I throw it aside and surround myself with regular pillows and it's much better


----------



## readynwilling

i use a regular $10 body pillow and a couple regular pillows :) 

I purchased a K'tan breeze tonight. I love baby wearing and i have a friends who really liked their K'tan.


----------



## pola17

Lily :hugs: sorry for all the thesis mess! I hope you´ll get the extension and you won´t need to return for a semester! :flower:


----------



## pola17

lol, Lily, I have the same pillow, but in brown! :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

pola17 said:


> lol, Lily, I have the same pillow, but in brown! :haha:

That's a google picture! Lol I have it in brown too :)


----------



## pola17

Lemme guess.... Bebe mundo? :haha:


----------



## pinkmonki

Morning ladies :) 

Forgive the TMI nature of this question, but does anyone else feel like the whole world is trying to fall out of their lady bits? &#128563;

I woke this morning with a really heavy, dragging type feeling near to the neck of my womb and its horrible! I don't recall feeling like this, or certainly not so early on, with my other two. 

In other news, I am nesting like a woman possessed. My husband came home this weekend to find I'd pressure washed the driveway, the brickwork of our home, the garden gravel.. And the public path near my house! I've also fully decorated three rooms, moved my office into an upstairs spare room and am currently turning my old office into a dedicated kids play room... I think I need an intervention!


----------



## Scottish

The pillow looks amazing hehe I have the long pillow which I snuggle every night! 

Am away for my last day of work woop! On hols after tody then maternity yay hehe

Am still fragile about kitty but feeling slightly better so far today and not as teary. Hope he's happy :( 

Xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I keep waking to hot then cold, sweaty and cant sleep! grrr!

ticker goes to last box at 35.4 weeks. I get bored and check that lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

pinkmonki said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> Forgive the TMI nature of this question, but does anyone else feel like the whole world is trying to fall out of their lady bits? &#128563;
> 
> I woke this morning with a really heavy, dragging type feeling near to the neck of my womb and its horrible! I don't recall feeling like this, or certainly not so early on, with my other two.
> 
> In other news, I am nesting like a woman possessed. My husband came home this weekend to find I'd pressure washed the driveway, the brickwork of our home, the garden gravel.. And the public path near my house! I've also fully decorated three rooms, moved my office into an upstairs spare room and am currently turning my old office into a dedicated kids play room... I think I need an intervention!


Not having that kind of pressure down there yet!! but feels like baby has turned sideways again pains are back this morning :dohh:


OH you got loads done, can you come do my house!!! I want to rip it apart and clean every were but just can not!!! really feeling it today after what I achieved yesterday which does not feel like much :haha:


Pola when you wake today you will only have a few hours to wait :happydance::happydance:

Setari how are you doing today!!


----------



## pinkmonki

CelticNiamh said:


> pinkmonki said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :)
> 
> Forgive the TMI nature of this question, but does anyone else feel like the whole world is trying to fall out of their lady bits? &#128563;
> 
> I woke this morning with a really heavy, dragging type feeling near to the neck of my womb and its horrible! I don't recall feeling like this, or certainly not so early on, with my other two.
> 
> In other news, I am nesting like a woman possessed. My husband came home this weekend to find I'd pressure washed the driveway, the brickwork of our home, the garden gravel.. And the public path near my house! I've also fully decorated three rooms, moved my office into an upstairs spare room and am currently turning my old office into a dedicated kids play room... I think I need an intervention!
> 
> 
> Not having that kind of pressure down there yet!! but feels like baby has turned sideways again pains are back this morning :dohh:
> 
> 
> OH you got loads done, can you come do my house!!! I want to rip it apart and clean every were but just can not!!! really feeling it today after what I achieved yesterday which does not feel like much :haha:
> 
> 
> Pola when you wake today you will only have a few hours to wait :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Setari how are you doing today!!Click to expand...

Oh transverse babies really hurt don't they? My daughter kept popping sideways until 39 weeks and it was horrible. 

You laugh, but I probably would delight in having more houses to clean! My husband actually took the pressure washer off me when I mentioned cleaning next doors wall because it looked dirty compared to ours! &#128563;


----------



## CelticNiamh

pinkmonki said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkmonki said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :)
> 
> Forgive the TMI nature of this question, but does anyone else feel like the whole world is trying to fall out of their lady bits? &#128563;
> 
> I woke this morning with a really heavy, dragging type feeling near to the neck of my womb and its horrible! I don't recall feeling like this, or certainly not so early on, with my other two.
> 
> In other news, I am nesting like a woman possessed. My husband came home this weekend to find I'd pressure washed the driveway, the brickwork of our home, the garden gravel.. And the public path near my house! I've also fully decorated three rooms, moved my office into an upstairs spare room and am currently turning my old office into a dedicated kids play room... I think I need an intervention!
> 
> 
> Not having that kind of pressure down there yet!! but feels like baby has turned sideways again pains are back this morning :dohh:
> 
> 
> OH you got loads done, can you come do my house!!! I want to rip it apart and clean every were but just can not!!! really feeling it today after what I achieved yesterday which does not feel like much :haha:
> 
> 
> Pola when you wake today you will only have a few hours to wait :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Setari how are you doing today!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh transverse babies really hurt don't they? My daughter kept popping sideways until 39 weeks and it was horrible.
> 
> You laugh, but I probably would delight in having more houses to clean! My husband actually took the pressure washer off me when I mentioned cleaning next doors wall because it looked dirty compared to ours! &#128563;Click to expand...

:haha: LOL very good!!! I was going to paint yesterday but hubby said a very firm NO :blush: he was skocked I listened :haha:

Yea I find it very painful I get pains like my period is coming and back pain and then of course the round ligaments hurt as well!!, I think FX baby has moved a bit pain is easing :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

I've been experiencing that for a few weeks now Pinkmonki - sometimes can't really walk so bad :( It's stopped me from nesting so you're doing well!!

I have pregnancy pillow from Phoebe, not used it this time yet - never really liked it last time. I find a neck pillow between my knees works best

Got my BMI clinic appt later :(

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Dragonfly said:


> I keep waking to hot then cold, sweaty and cant sleep! grrr!
> 
> ticker goes to last box at 35.4 weeks. I get bored and check that lol

ooo less than 2 weeks to go :happydance:


----------



## pinkmonki

Celtic- Yay! I hope baby decides to stay the right way around for you. 

Lol- It's really uncomfortable isn't it? Oddly, I've found mama spanx seem to help. Or at least I feel a little more supported and less like my insides are going to fall out. I'm dreading spending the next couple of months like this! Good luck with the appointment.


----------



## pola17

Pink: I don't have that feeling in my lady parts! :haha: as for nesting, enjoy it! I try to nest, but my MIL interrupts me and it feels VERY bad! Believe me... It's better to nest! :haha:

Scottish: :hugs: more hugs! I'd be very sad too!!!

Celtic: :happydance: I know!!! Can't wait to see him!!!

@lol: good look later today! Tell us how your appointment goes! :flower:


----------



## setarei

@celtic, my body isn't happy with some rising test results but the babies are doing great so that's all that matters. The hospital is still driving me crazy though. They gave me bread and jam again for breakfast and my supposedly high calorie dinner was grilled salmon, peas, a side salad and calorie wise dressing. Surprisingly the food tastes decent but it's not what I'm supposed to be eating... I'm tired of getting the nurses to double check that the kitchen knows what I'm supposed to be getting. I'm hoping to be able to just go home so that I can eat normally again.


----------



## Scottish

Yay that's me finished with work now! Am very relieved I don't have to run about the unit anymore was v tiring! 

Plus I was so fed up with being told that I am huge and couldn't possibly get any bigger AND that I must have dates wrong! Grr I wanted to slap a few faces hehe! Would like to see how they look preggers (meow) lol

Rant over :)

Setarai that's fab the baby's are doing well but not so much about the hospital getting things wrong. Here in the hospital I work in we have a special diabetic menu which is balanced just right for diabetics shame they dont have that for you :( 

When I going to experiance nesting lol I am so jelious of you all in your cleaning and sorting as I ain't feeling that at all yet! Hopefully once dd starts hols I will get in the mood!

When does the school summer hols start with all you guys with lo's in school? I know England is later than scotland. 

Xx


----------



## setarei

@scottish, I'm on the high calorie diabetic pregnancy diet actually as it says on my food sheets. Makes me wonder what they'd be giving if I wasn't on that diet...


----------



## lolpants

My appt was not great - I've put on 12kg which is around 2 stone :( As I am overweight that is way more than I should have. I also measure at 38 weeks!! Explains why everyone says I look huge, no scan though, will be getting that at 36 weeks (8th July)

Congrats on finishing work Scottish, I have the rest of today and Sunday, and then only 1 more week to go.. I'm hoping being off work will kick in my nesting - may work for you? I think Phoebe finishes 19th July? Should be 23rd but they have 22nd and 23rd as inset days.

Setarei can't someone sneak in food for you? :haha:

Pinkmonki I spoke about the pain today and they said sounds more like sciatica than SPD?

Lol xx


----------



## pinkmonki

Scottish- I never nested at all with my son, and I'm not sure if I did with my daughter because we moved house at 37 weeks so packing/cleaning etc was the norm. 
My son finishes school four weeks Friday but I'm in Wales and I think England is a week later :)


----------



## setarei

My husband's gonna start bringing in food. I feel sorry for those that don't have that luxury though. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Scottish

Wow setarai I would love to meet the person who reckons that the food you are been given is suitable for a diabetic diet! I agree with lolpants just sneak your own Food In hehe. But seriously I hope it improves soon for you :hugs:

Lolpants boo on you not having good appointment. Is it your fundal height which is 38 weeks? I wish people wouldn't comment on how huge someone is! We have a baby Inside of us course we are going to look huge lol (you can tell I am peed off with this subject I had it all morning at work)

So the English schools are about a month ahead of scotland In breaking up for hols, I didn't think it would be that much. Sara goes back to school on 15 th August. And yea I to hope the nesting kicks in once hols begin which I think it might as she can help me haha


----------



## pola17

seratei: That hospital sounds so risiculous it´s driving me mad!! How come the patient has to make sure they know your needs?? Amazing!! Is there someone you can complain to?

@lol: sorry your appointment didn´t go well! :( But yay for scan coming up! :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

Afternoon ladies :pizza:

Just had my appointment today and was told I dont get a growth scan until 38 weeks. Whats the point then, the baby could already be here. My doctor was on call so I had a nurse and she said the 8lbs 8oz my daughter was isnt a big deal and honestly we dont know what my body can do (seeing I had a c-section). I get unhappy about comments like that because I am going to be a VBAC I think I might push my doctor to have one sooner than 38 weeks. 

Everything else measured perfect I was in and out of there in 19 minutes. :haha: I sat in the waiting room for 2 minutes and you can tell all the annoyed pregnant ladies who have been waiting for ages looked at me strange. The same ones were there when I left too. :haha: 

Crappy part is I have to go back every two weeks now. :brat:

Have a lovely day :flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

The kids here have been out of school almost a month already. Crazy how late you all get out!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

lol sorry to hear about the appointment :hugs: I bet you can't wait until the scan :)

HHenderson glad your appointment went well! My doctor told me I get a scan at 37 weeks, not earlier so we are kind of the same on that boat... my last one was at 29 weeks 

I am not feeling the nesting anymore, had a huge urge in the second trimester but ever since we finished the nursery I don't care about the rest of the house haha

I did get a crafting urge today, so I will be making a TON of baby headbands for Isabela in these few weeks :)


----------



## mac1979

No nesting for me yet, just keeping the house on a basic clean level. Unfortunately, my husband hasn't mastered putting dishes in the dishwasher as he finishes them so I always have a sink of dishes in the morning. 

I did take my dog for a walk this morning at an arboretum with trails, since mulch won't hurt his puppy paws if it gets warm and there are a lot of trees for shade. I tested my blood sugar and it was 88 after the walk!! Super low, and walks are how I keep my sugars down so I can be more free with what I eat.


----------



## setarei

@pola, I have been complaining to doctors and nurses. I just saw the MFM doctor who said I should be able to go home Friday and I asked if it would be safe to go today instead. He asked why and I explained I needed more suitable food and he said that they could supply that. My nurse then explained that they already were but that it wasn't up to my standards! It made me so mad! JAM IS NOT SUITABLE FOR DIABETICS and GRILLED SALMON IS NOT HIGH CALORIE. He said it would be ok to go home so I'm just gonna do that. The stress can't be good for me or the kids and I'm getting tired of trying to get them to understand.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mini rant ahead!!! 

Had to collect my two eldest from thier school tour today, my youngest paul who is 2 hates sitting in the buggy, so every time you stop he gets out and runs away :dohh: so I had to get extra straps to keep him in and SAFE!! I just can not run after him now and he knows it, plus if I do go I am leaving my 4 year old on her own, I gave him a chance and let him out to sit with Eireann and Shane (7years) he sat for less than two minutes and ran off and thankfully my 7 year old went after him and brought him back to me! so I said no not worth it not safe with so many cars coming to pick up children, so I strapped him in and he was not a happy little boy at all :nope: he cried and fought to get out, then one or two people started staring at me!!you swear I was killing him :dohh: then one woman walked by me and offerd crisps / Chips I said not thank you that is not what he wants he was eating any way, he just wanted out but it is not safe, she said why dont you let him out!!! I said because he is two and runs away and I can not cath him!! she gave me a look and said hold his hand :dohh::wacko::growlmad: I said eh no it is not safe!! I was so mad!!! my 7 year old asked me why I was walking around, he knew somthing was up! I in my temper said because I think your brother crying to get out of the buggy is annoying people,!! well He said to me, but we can not let him out, he runs away and it is dangerous with all the cars!!! my 7 year old could see the danger and a nosy do gooder could not!! I mean am I wrong, I was not trying to be cruel or lazy just keeping him safe :dohh: ok sorry bit more than a mini rant :blush:


Pola is he home now :hugs:

HHenderson I know 38 weeks may seem late for a growth scan, but you know if they had of done one on me earlier, I would not of got my VBAC on my second baby, my first was 8 pounds 9 onzs and deliverd by c section it was an emergency so when I was pregnant on number two I wanted a VBAC so badly, I knew he was much bigger, but I do not know why I was ok with it and not worried at all, I think I was so set on getting a natural delivery I did not care LOL, but he was 10 pounds 2 at 10 days past my DD and I am only 4ft 10 ish inches believe in your self and your body :flower: listen to your gut though mine told me I could do it and he would fit! what does yours say :flower:

Scottish our school is closed on the 28 of June my birthday yay till the 30 of August :happydance: yay for finishing work and boo :growlmad: to stupid people saying stupid things 

lolpants crappy appointment, you know alot of it could be fluid etc I say when you have the baby you will have most of that gone and then you can when your ready work on any other weight you feel you may want to lose :hugs: I find you lose body weight the last few weeks of pregnancy any way! 


Setari I kinda eat dinners like that, I do skip the low cal dressing though, so gald your DH can bring you in something else to eat instead!! 

pinkmonki I moved in my last pregnancy as well, I do think it feeds the nesting urge, but then you move in to a new clean unclutterd house and your happy with it so the nesting does not kick in so bad:flower: well think that is why I never noticed last time! 


AGH think I spoke to soon, baby is in his funny position again!! OUCH :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> @pola, I have been complaining to doctors and nurses. I just saw the MFM doctor who said I should be able to go home Friday and I asked if it would be safe to go today instead. He asked why and I explained I needed more suitable food and he said that they could supply that. My nurse then explained that they already were but that it wasn't up to my standards! It made me so mad! JAM IS NOT SUITABLE FOR DIABETICS and GRILLED SALMON IS NOT HIGH CALORIE. He said it would be ok to go home so I'm just gonna do that. The stress can't be good for me or the kids and I'm getting tired of trying to get them to understand.


I hope you said as much about the Jam and the low calories in the meals, I mean that is ok for me I have some extra weight, but your supporting 2 babies :growlmad: so gald your getting home and can see your regular OB stress is so not good for you


----------



## setarei

@celtic, I'm sorry that people seem to think they can do better at raising your kids. I completely agree with you that it was just not safe and you were doing what was best. Your 7 year sounds like a smart cookie ;). My dinners were like that too until my doc told me that I needed to go on high calorie since I was losing weight and the babies weren't growing enough or else grilled salmon would be a great diabetic dinner.


----------



## mac1979

Celtic-you should have told her to bug off. Not her kid, not her business. 

Okay, finally had it with my MIL about one issue, whether or not to circumcise Xavier. I don't want to start an argument so I will be very vague. My MIL is very firm in her stance on it and I am letting DH make the decision (I don't have a penis, so I am leaving to somebody who has the body part). He has made a decision which is the opposite of his mom's and she is almost mad at me for letting him make the decision he made. She doesn't understand that this is my son and not her's. I don't think she should have a say in anything we choose for our son unless asked.


----------



## setarei

CelticNiamh said:


> I hope you said as much about the Jam and the low calories in the meals, I mean that is ok for me I have some extra weight, but your supporting 2 babies :growlmad: so gald your getting home and can see your regular OB stress is so not good for you

I did. Really it's not the nurses or the doctors faults; it's the kitchen. I finally got it confirmed by a nurse that there is only one set of meals for everyone! Then they alter the snacks to try and fit the dietary needs. I knew that's what they were doing but staff kept telling me that it wasn't so. The nurse said that she's going to have to take it to the higher ups because it doesn't sound right to her. It won't help me since it will take months probably but hopefully it will make a change for future patients. SUCCESS :happydance:


----------



## setarei

@mac, why is she upset with you and not her son? Or is she upset with both of you? Either way I agree that it's your kid so she doesn't have a say. I hope she doesn't keep harping on it and appreciate you trying so hard not to cause an uproar on here. I wish it wasn't required though so we could all talk frankly but have seen what happens when circumcision is discussed on birthing forums.


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> @celtic, I'm sorry that people seem to think they can do better at raising your kids. I completely agree with you that it was just not safe and you were doing what was best. Your 7 year sounds like a smart cookie ;). My dinners were like that too until my doc told me that I needed to go on high calorie since I was losing weight and the babies weren't growing enough or else grilled salmon would be a great diabetic dinner.

Thanks I know I was doing the right thing, for him and me :dohh: I was ready to shout at her though just as well she walked away :blush: dam hormones!!! your so right you need extra with two to look after! I am ok on a low cal diet I only have one baby and have plenty to lose not that I am trying to either! I would not like to lose a lot of weight now I do not think that would be good for the baby :flower:


----------



## pola17

HHenderson: yay for good appointment! :happydance:

Celtic: What a nasty nosy woman! :nope: I would be mad as well! :gun: Glad your 7 year old could see what´s obvious! Don´t pay attention to these kind of people! :hugs:

DH hasn´t arrived yet... I think he must be home in an hour or so...
Today MIL woke up not talking to me, and hasn´t cooked... I wanted to cook something, but the fridge is empty, meaning we need to go to the market! :dohh:
The only words she said today were "when is Tigran arriving?". I responded, and she didn´t say anything back! :wacko:

Tigran is taking me to the movies tonight! :happydance: A date like in the old times! :cloud9:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> HHenderson: yay for good appointment! :happydance:
> 
> Celtic: What a nasty nosy woman! :nope: I would be mad as well! :gun: Glad your 7 year old could see what´s obvious! Don´t pay attention to these kind of people! :hugs:
> 
> DH hasn´t arrived yet... I think he must be home in an hour or so...
> Today MIL woke up not talking to me, and hasn´t cooked... I wanted to cook something, but the fridge is empty, meaning we need to go to the market! :dohh:
> The only words she said today were "when is Tigran arriving?". I responded, and she didn´t say anything back! :wacko:
> 
> Tigran is taking me to the movies tonight! :happydance: A date like in the old times! :cloud9:

Oh that is not good Pola, bet you any thing there will be drama as soon as he arrives to try and spoil your evening :dohh: ah well at least the food shopping will waste some time till he gets there :hugs: hope its a lovely evening hey what are you going to watch!! the new Supperman film I heard it was good!


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Celtic!

I´m actually looking forward to drama! :haha: 
Why? Because I KNOW there will be some, and this is my opportunity to tell her things in her face in front of Tigran.

Last sunday when he arrived, she made us sit down, spoke in Armenian and made Tigran translate everything.
When she said "I know very well pushing things to people can be annoying, and I have never done that to you and never will", I asked Tigran to translate her the many situations she has done that... she just shook her head while laughing and ever since she´s been very quiet! :haha:

Seems like she doesn´t like people telling her things in her face, but little she knows I´m one of these people! :haha: :winkwink:

Last time I spoke with Tigran, he was in a little town known for having famous ice cream (name of the town: Salcedo). He just called me on the phone telling me the ice cream was disgusting! :rofl:

I asked him what flavour he requested: he said "water" (joke) :rofl:
Good he said that, so I will never have ice cream from there! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Thanks, Celtic!
> 
> I´m actually looking forward to drama! :haha:
> Why? Because I KNOW there will be some, and this is my opportunity to tell her things in her face in front of Tigran.
> 
> Last sunday when he arrived, she made us sit down, spoke in Armenian and made Tigran translate everything.
> When she said "I know very well pushing things to people can be annoying, and I have never done that to you and never will", I asked Tigran to translate her the many situations she has done that... she just shook her head while laughing and ever since she´s been very quiet! :haha:
> 
> Seems like she doesn´t like people telling her things in her face, but little she knows I´m one of these people! :haha: :winkwink:
> 
> Last time I spoke with Tigran, he was in a little town known for having famous ice cream (name of the town: Salcedo). He just called me on the phone telling me the ice cream was disgusting! :rofl:
> 
> I asked him what flavour he requested: he said "water" (joke) :rofl:
> Good he said that, so I will never have ice cream from there! :haha:

Oh she is mean to do that:growlmad: she does not like the fact her son loves some one other than her, she sounds so controlling and if she is let will try and controll Tigran and you but I think she enjoy seeing him chose her over you or making sure you feel left out!! you go girl do not let her away with it!! :flower:


----------



## pola17

she knows I´m not giving in!

It´s not like she talks to me in a rude way, she actually stays quiet, locked in her room, and when my husband is here, the complaining starts.... she´s smart.. very smart! :haha:

BTW I´m watching friends... oh... I want to be in the 90´s for just 1 day! :haha:


----------



## Sooz

My success at nesting means so far limpet has their own kitchen cupboard, which is a damn miracle. :rofl:

I've made so much extra space though, I love it! 

Wow lol, and I was worried about being 3+ weeks ahead. Are you tall? May have asked before, can't remember! 

Seretai I hope you manage to escape the hospital soon, it would drive me mad. 

Celtic the general public generally suck. However we had an incident today where Paige wouldn't get on the bus, I had to get off, chase her and carry her on and this lovely old couple, rather than tutting, entertained her the whole way home. They were epic!


----------



## readynwilling

Hi ladies - Setarie and Celtic :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I had no nesting with J - but this time i've been doing A LOT since mid 2nd tri. I threw out half my belongings LOL - like seriously purged a LOT of stuff. We were just so cramped in our house with all the crap - so i got rid of it! Then i started on J's room. I think i showed some pics earlier - but i'll share my newest ones :)

So here is the room painted with the owl decals up:
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zps46df8bd3.jpg

And then i found these awesome owl sheets at target for $18!! and the chairs and clock on 70% off clearance at Michaels:
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zps5cfa5c4c.jpg
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zpsb04302fb.jpg

And then i mod podged some fabric onto an old ikea dresser:
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zps048f9b1e.jpg

And i think it was Borr who was excited about her new sewing machine - but feeling weird about it - DON'T :) i made J this quilt last week:
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zps170fe7f8.jpg
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zpsd525f58b.jpg
the backing fabric is minky and its SOOOO soft!
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zps5fe0b03a.jpg

and then i made her some black out curtains - i used one of the fabrics i used in the quilt and bought some blackout curtain lining fabric :
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zpsc90b2eef.jpg

So now im waiting for her bed - thats another fiasco... and then i can move her into her new room and i have plans to make some stuff for the nursery :)


----------



## mac1979

Ready-where did you find the blackout lining for the curtains?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola she is sneaky sneaky me no likey :wacko:

Sooz I know sometimes people are just plain stupid! she was waiting there for the kids to come back so I assume she was picking up a child :shrug: That is great about the old couple :flower: so nice when some one understands and love children! 

Ready OMG I love love her room!!! I love owls it is fab and wow some job you did on the quilt it is brilliant so well done, did you do the stitching on the minky :thumbup:


----------



## Scottish

Wow ready that room looks amazing I want it hehe! You've done fantastic you should be very proud :) 

Pola oh dear me i am speechless lol all I am gonna say is good luck xxx

Celtic sorry to hear people were butting in on your personal business, you were right they were not for butting In where not needed, bloody people eugghh!!!


----------



## pola17

Ready,

I remember you posted those pics with the wall decals and I just loved it!!! :happydance:

Tigran arrived and yes, she tried to catch his attention but he's too dumb to notice it! :rofl: she locked herself in her room, acted very depressed and she kept sighing but he had no clue! :rofl:
She's still not talking to me, but I don't give a shit! :winkwink:

I can't wait for tonight to have some one on one time with Tigran! :happydance:


----------



## Sooz

Ready that is amazing, I love it. Poor Paige's room is just a dumping ground at the moment. I will sort it eventually! 

I finished the kitchen cupboards :dance:

Pola I honestly don't know how you are putting up with you're MIL. I would want her out!


----------



## pola17

Lol Sooz! I'd prefer she had her own apartment! :haha:

And man, I wish I could clean the cupboards! That's on my to do list! :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Lol Sooz! I'd prefer she had her own apartment! :haha:
> 
> And man, I wish I could clean the cupboards! That's on my to do list! :thumbup:


get out quick LOL have dinner out :flower: and most of all have lots of fun :hugs:

OOOH I am nearly there with mine!! I have one press left but discovered mouse poop :help::sick::argh: OMG I nearly flipped out!!! so DH is doing that one and he is on strict orders to make sure they can not get back in to the house 

I made a list of all I want done!!! OH boy we are going to be very busy before baby gets here!!! 

I have such bad back pain tonight and pains in my tummy muscles ouch!! I want to clean and can not!!! 

any one else find it really hard to bend over and pick stuff up off the floor I find it so hard now


----------



## lolpants

Ready that is gorgeous!!! :thumbup:

Sooz I am 5'8, above average but not super tall, it's 'cos I'm overweight really... It must effect measurements?

Scottish, you have opposite sentiment than me, must be because your DD is older, mine would be more of a distraction so I have to do everything before she breaks up! Phoebes idea of 'help' is pulling everything straight back out after I've just put it away!!

Celtic and Pola :grr: at these people stressing you out!!

Hhenderson - I am so jealous of how quick you were seen - I was waiting nearly 2 hrs today!!!!

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

I'm the same height. I gave a personalised chart that takes that and my weight into account. I can be measuring up to 3 weeks behind ok but am not supposed to measure ahead?! 

Oh God celtic, that would freak me out! Hope it's long gone.


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants :winkwink: not any more at least I could walk away and never have to see her again :happydance:

Sooz so freaked out from what I know they leave once summer comes!!! I have cats as well so I know there was none running around the house but still I feel sick at the thoughts of them:wacko: then my Daughter says agh mice they are so cute :dohh: she wants to feed them not on my watch :haha: she is a funny kid loves ants as well :dohh:


----------



## pola17

Celtic: hope the pain goes away!!!

Are you saying you found a mouse in your house? :saywhat: *jumps on top of a table* hope your DH gets rid of them!

I'm feeling guilty? Just ate a dark and white chocolate mousse! Om nom nom!


----------



## Barhanita

Ready, it's so beautiful!

Pola, what language do you speak to your MIL? I love your positive attitude!


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Bar!

We speak in english! :thumbup: When DH is home, she usually tells him in Armenian what she wants to tell me so he translate it... so there´s no confusions.. but her english is pretty good, so it´s not hard to communicate! :thumbup:

I want to bake cookies! :dohh:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Ready I love J's room! It's so beautiful!! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola no , just the stuff that comes out thier ass :haha: still gross yuck! :wacko:

Pain, I am beginning to think is sciatica and bit crampy like a period is on the way but could be muscle pain as well easing off now I'm resting

It is annoying I can not sit in our sitting room any more the chairs are to soft and low so missing that adult time for DH and I :( he is being great though sorting out the kids for me


----------



## pola17

Your husband sounds like a sweet man, Celtic! :hugs:

And ewwww for mouse's poo! :haha:


----------



## HHenderson

Jenzy- You should see my daughters room. :wacko: It tells you how long school has been out. She needs to clean it, its a disaster. 

borr- Thanks, my last one was a 4D and they wouldnt tell me her size because it was 'purely for enjoyment only' stupid. 


Celtic- Wow that was a big baby for a VBAC, are you saying they would have told you no knowing how big he was? I dont even think the scans are accurate at all anyways so I dont know why I would push for one earlier, for all I know she is going to come early. Theres NO way Im letting her stay 10 days late, my doctor said the only thing she will try being a VBAC is a sweep. Ugh! The nurse just said we dont know what my body can do yet because I have yet to have one vaginally so we have to just wait and see. :haha: 


pola-TY :flower:


readynwilling- OMG LOVEEEEEEEE IT!!! My daughters room is going to be owls. I dont get to decorate walls or anything because I am renting. Boo :growlmad:


lolpants- I told the lady who was taking me back I barely just sat down and all the other chicks were giving me looks. She said I guess it depends on who you see. When I wait for my actual doctor I wait at least 20 minutes to 30 minutes. But I dont even like the nurse so Im sure no one else wants her. :haha:


BTW Idk how you ladies keep up, it took me 20 minutes to read through 4 pages of posts and to reply to who I need too. :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> Jenzy- You should see my daughters room. :wacko: It tells you how long school has been out. She needs to clean it, its a disaster.
> 
> borr- Thanks, my last one was a 4D and they wouldnt tell me her size because it was 'purely for enjoyment only' stupid.
> 
> 
> Celtic- Wow that was a big baby for a VBAC, are you saying they would have told you no knowing how big he was? I dont even think the scans are accurate at all anyways so I dont know why I would push for one earlier, for all I know she is going to come early. Theres NO way Im letting her stay 10 days late, my doctor said the only thing she will try being a VBAC is a sweep. Ugh! The nurse just said we dont know what my body can do yet because I have yet to have one vaginally so we have to just wait and see. :haha:
> 
> 
> pola-TY :flower:
> 
> 
> readynwilling- OMG LOVEEEEEEEE IT!!! My daughters room is going to be owls. I dont get to decorate walls or anything because I am renting. Boo :growlmad:
> 
> 
> lolpants- I told the lady who was taking me back I barely just sat down and all the other chicks were giving me looks. She said I guess it depends on who you see. When I wait for my actual doctor I wait at least 20 minutes to 30 minutes. But I dont even like the nurse so Im sure no one else wants her. :haha:
> 
> 
> BTW Idk how you ladies keep up, it took me 20 minutes to read through 4 pages of posts and to reply to who I need too. :haha:


In fairness my doctor was very supportive he took some measurements and said yea I think you can do it :) I got a sweep and went in to labour the next day. Now if it was my doctor now and baby was heading for same size he would induce and if body did not respond it would be section but thats more to do with gd concerns I say. I agree yhey do get sizes wrong I was told my last two were 9 pounds and they were 8 , 9 and 8 pounds :) you can try bouncing on a ball and acupuncture to help bring on labour they do prefer for first vbac you go in to labour naturally :flower:


----------



## readynwilling

mac1979 said:


> Ready-where did you find the blackout lining for the curtains?

Joann's!! Its $6.99 a yard - and they had it 50% off so got 10 yards for $35 which is enough to do 4 panels (his curtains are next :) )



CelticNiamh said:


> Ready OMG I love love her room!!! I love owls it is fab and wow some job you did on the quilt it is brilliant so well done, did you do the stitching on the minky :thumbup:

Yep - after i pieced the top piece i used adhesive spray and glued together the front, batting and minky. Then i drew my pattern on with a special pen that irons off and i followed the pattern on my sewing machine :thumbup: was a lot of work, but really worth it!


Thanks ladies - Just waiting on fabric for the nursery and its next!

Had my appt with my backup midwife today - so that i've met her prior to the birth LOL. My primary midwife never gives me any #'s... always says baby's good, this is good, baby's happy LOL. Today i found out that my BP was 106/67 and babies HR was 150bpm and im measuring 35.5 cm (so 1.5cm ahead)


----------



## Barhanita

I finally got linea nigra!!!

Also, recently I have been really wanting to have an ultrasound. Am I the only one who haven't had a scan since 19 weeks? They don't do it here if everything is fine (which I really don't want anything to go wrong!!). And my DH is very much against the commercial 3d scans..


----------



## HHenderson

Celtic- she wont induce because of the VBAC thing so Im on my own. I got a ball and will be having my husband do the pressure points to induce if that helps any. I have a feeling this time around she will be a bit early. Just because of the way my body is and the pains and uncomfortableness. I had NO problems last pregnancy and wasnt over weight and she probably would of been late if they didnt call me in for induction the day before my due date because they werent busy. Its hard to even dtd too. Just simple signs I feel this pregnancy wont last long. I do want her to be here Sept 1 and not Aug 29 tho. =)


----------



## readynwilling

i haven't had one since my 20 weeks bar and i wont be getting another :hugs:


----------



## pola17

HHenderson: it's hard for me to catch up as well! :haha:

Bar: I just had one at the emergency room last Saturday... Dunno when it's my next scan! :shrug:

Going later to watch superman with DH!!! Also my aunt called me and said all is ready for the baby shower! It's going to be on the 29th and tomorrow I'll book my flight!!! I couldn't be more excited and happy! :happydance:

Good night, chicas!!! :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> HHenderson: it's hard for me to catch up as well! :haha:
> 
> Bar: I just had one at the emergency room last Saturday... Dunno when it's my next scan! :shrug:
> 
> Going later to watch superman with DH!!! Also my aunt called me and said all is ready for the baby shower! It's going to be on the 29th and tomorrow I'll book my flight!!! I couldn't be more excited and happy! :happydance:
> 
> Good night, chicas!!! :flower:


can you fly that late hun, thats 38 weeks is it not, is it a short flight that would probably be ok! how was supperman :thumbup:

HHenderson I know they would not induce me either that is why I was so late :haha: Hope your little one does not keep you waiting as long and deffo no were near the end of August start of September:hugs:

Ready fab job well done, so much work went in to it I love it!!!


----------



## Scottish

bar- i havent had a scan since i was 20 weeks either! here extra scans are only done if they need to check growth or placenta etc... 

however i was told on monday by consultant that i may get another scan due to this antibody to check babys growth but wont know until antibody levels come back in 2 weeks.

enjoy your film pola, and i bet you are excited to get away from MIL for a few days for your baby shower. or is she coming with you haha?

and yes this thread does move so fast if i miss a few hours then i have a lot of reading to do lol so sorry from me if i miss anything but i do read all posts but sometimes there is so much to read by the time i get to last page i forget the things i was going to reply to hehe :)


----------



## pola17

Lol Celtic! I'll be 34 weeks as it's next week! :haha: and it's only a 35 minutes flight! :flower:

It's 3 am and I can't sleep. I had a discussion with Tigran regarding MIL! :dohh:
Since that discussion, I've had palpitations and difficulty to breathe. While watching the movie I got horrible hot flashes and they don't stop! I've been like this since 10pm
And it's 3am!!

Movie was awesome! Best superman movie I've ever seen, however it was a lil bit intense IMO! :thumbup:

Morning, ladies! :flower:


----------



## pola17

Lol Scottish! I'm going alone! :haha:
My husband wanted me to fly on the day of the baby shower, but I want to travel on Thursday. I really need her far from me, at least for a few days! :dohh:

BTW, how are you feeling regarding your kitty??? :flower:


----------



## Scottish

i feel much less emotional now its been few days my kitten has been away. still upset but much much better. my dd has been doing great considering it was her cat i am v proud of her being brave when ive been such a mess lol. every day will be easier. thank you polaxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Lol Celtic! I'll be 34 weeks as it's next week! :haha: and it's only a 35 minutes flight! :flower:
> 
> It's 3 am and I can't sleep. I had a discussion with Tigran regarding MIL! :dohh:
> Since that discussion, I've had palpitations and difficulty to breathe. While watching the movie I got horrible hot flashes and they don't stop! I've been like this since 10pm
> And it's 3am!!
> 
> Movie was awesome! Best superman movie I've ever seen, however it was a lil bit intense IMO! :thumbup:
> 
> Morning, ladies! :flower:

OMG I am clearly not awake yet!!! I was thinking it was July all ready :dohh: sorry my dumb brain was not working :dohh:

Oh you poor thing, hope you can get some sleep must of been a pretty intense talk to leave you feeling so worried :hugs: Was it a 3D movie that might of not helped either, I find I can not watch 3D movies at the minute :hugs:

Flying a day or two before hand sounds like a great idea, give you a break from your MIL :hugs:


----------



## twinkletots

I haven't had a scan since 20 weeks either and don't get another unless there is a problem which obviously I don't want but would love another peek at my wee one.

It's my dh birthday today but he is still away and just waiting for my dd to return from a sleepover with her friend (they are only four, so cute!) We don't really have any babysitters close by so my friend wanted to give me a break. Have enjoyed the peace and quiet


----------



## lolpants

Bar the norm here is just 2 scans, one at 12 and one at 20 weeks.. I've had 5 due to the amniocentesis, the awkward position of baby at the 20 week one and a awesome dr at 16 weeks. The only reason I'll get another is because I am measuring so far ahead- but even that is not for definite! It is a long wait between 20 weeks and when baby arrives! :hugs:

That's awesome you'll get a break Pola! :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## HHenderson

30 weeks, 70 days left today :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> 30 weeks, 70 days left today :happydance:


whoo hoo 10 weeks to go to DD if you get that far :flower::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

I am so tired these days I worry I will be to tired to give birth if this carries on. meh.


----------



## bella21

hey ladies!! hows everybody doing?? I havnt read through anything yet ... I have 10 pages to go through and probably won't be able to catch up until I get back from my vacation. 

Hope everybody is doing great. Im having a great time with my family. Its nice and relaxing and awesome to get away for a bit. did some baby shopping today and plan on doing more tomorrow :) 

My nana had surgery today for her uterine cancer. They found a lot of other questionable lumps and limphnoids (spelling?) that they removed. and the lump in her uterus was the size of a golf ball and they called it "angry." which apparently isn't very good. well know more in 2 weeks and she will most likely have to go for chemo or some kind of other treatment. My mom is probably coming to pennsylvania for a couple months to help take care of her. As excited as I am for her to be here when the baby is born I know she's not here for a good reason :/ hopefully things will look up soon!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bella hope everything goes well with your nana and she recovers:hugs: this thread has been way quiet today. Everyone must be super busy


----------



## JenzyKY

:hugs: Bella. 

I organized my closet today. Only a few rooms left thankfully!


----------



## Sooz

Look who ate all the beach balls. :rofl:


----------



## Scottish

Sooz your bump is amazing! I seem on fb as well! I love it haha 

Very quiet here today! 

Bella big hugs :hugs:for your nana. hope you enjoy your time away xxx

I never done a bump pic this week but will next week! 

Have a nice weekend everyone x


----------



## twinkletots

You look great sooz. I am in competition with you for eating beach balls. Will post my 34 week bump pic later when home from work.
Hope.everyone is having a happy Friday


----------



## CelticNiamh

I was just wondering if the thread had gone supper quite, think I was not getting updates in my email for some weird reason :dohh:

sooz what a great bump, love it :) 

Bella so sorry to hear about your Nana I hope she recovers and is ok glad you mum is coming to help :flower:

I am not up to much, doing some window shopping on line in Asda :flower:


----------



## lolpants

:hugs: Bella - going through similar with my Nan, hope the chemo helps 

Lovely bump Sooz!!

DF - I hear ya with the tiredness!! I had farm trip with Phoebes nursery today and I had to have a nap when we got in!!

34 weeks for me today - 6 weeks left just sounds so scary!!! :argh:

Lol xx


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm at the pool and there's a very young baby here. Not sure how old but she can't hold her head up yet. The mom has her in just a diaper and sun glasses. She lathered her up in sun screen which she isn't old enough for and she's in the pool! It's all I can do to not steal her and put her in the shade! It's in the upper 80s today.


----------



## CelticNiamh

JenzyKY said:


> I'm at the pool and there's a very young baby here. Not sure how old but she can't hold her head up yet. The mom has her in just a diaper and sun glasses. She lathered her up in sun screen which she isn't old enough for and she's in the pool! It's all I can do to not steal her and put her in the shade! It's in the upper 80s today.


OMG is she mad!!! I have her in the shade :dohh::dohh: really wonder about some people seriously!! do you think your brave enough to say anthing cream only works so long any way!! I never use suncream on a baby under a year :dohh: I keep them out of the sun esp when it is very hot or the uv is really high :dohh::dohh:


must be a day for stupid people all round!! just saw a video on facebook for men catching a 2 year old girl who fell 5 floors out of a window, amazing yes!! then you read that her parents had left her home alone to go shopping :dohh::growlmad: in my opinion leaving a baby home alone full stop!!! never mind the fact she could get out an open window that is child endangerment :nope: 

then some one is trying to sell pups for mad money, they are not even predigree cross of two predigree ones!! think they should ask for something to cover injections and worming etc but not 150 each!! backyard breeders GRRRRR 

hahaha think I should stay away from facebook :blush::haha: not good for me today


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm sure they heard my friend and I judging them and staring. I was simply amazed that the baby was
naked. If you aren't going to follow the rules at least have a bathing suit, rash guard and hat on!


----------



## pola17

hey girls!!!

I´m having a lazy day! I´m feeling lazy to do anything, including catching up! :haha:

I´m hoping everyone is doing great!! :flower:


----------



## HHenderson

WHAT does she realize the chlorine from the pool is almost toxic for baby's and pregnant ladies who are pregnant if inhaled for long periods of time? I hope theres a good wind. =(

(This statement is more for indoor pools but Im sure can also apply to outside especially if you have a breathing problem like asthma)


----------



## pola17

I think outside pools have a lot of chlorine as well!
Where I'm from, is hot all year long and pools are always outside! It's not uncommon to get your eyes red after a good swim! :haha:

When is a good age to start getting babies inside of pools?


----------



## JenzyKY

Can't judge on the chlorine as I quite like the pool. It doesn't smell strong though and I have quite the nose now. Haha. 

I'd think you would want them to be able to sit up and wear sun screen to go in the pool. I plan on having Henry learn how to swim as early as possible. We will definitely be at the pool next summer.


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Jenzy!!! :thumbup: 
Swimming is fun!!!

Just had my appointment with OB/GYN and this is the first time he says I reached the perfect weight! :thumbup:

As I fly this Thursday to my hometown for the baby shower, he gave me a certificate in case the airline requires it! :thumbup:

How's your Friday so far?? :thumbup:


----------



## mac1979

I plan on taking my baby to the pool next year to. In a rash guard and swim trunks and hat. 

Now I need to get ready to go out for dinner. Food and walking around the College World Series village. For those who don't know the CWS is the world series for college baseball and is held in Omaha every year. Back in my single girl days I had quite a bit of fun. ;)


----------



## JenzyKY

Little ones look so cute in the rash guards, swim trunks, and floppy hats!


----------



## lolpants

They really promote swimming here whilst pregnant? And we don't really have outdoor pools here so would be indoor?

Had a call from my folks, my Nans taken a turn for the worst and they have gone in with her. I'm only person they've told, can't say anything on Facebook as will make my siblings/other family panic .. My brother only just gone on holiday today too :(

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Big hugs lolpants :hugs: I hope she is as pain free and comfortable as possible, thinking of you and family I can't imagine how difficult it is for you all to go through this. Big big hugs xxxxx

I can't sleep guys arrggh !!!
It's 3.30 am here and I woke up 45 mins ago and can't get back to sleep :(! Am hot and uncomfortable and been to the loo about 5 times since 11pm oh dear please hurry August


----------



## JenzyKY

:hugs: Lol


----------



## twinkletots

Hugs to you lol.
Scottish I have been the same, last night I was so hot and felt like my heart was going to beat out of my chest. Also crazy vivid dreams!

What is a rash guard us ladies? Here we can take babies swimming as soon as they have had their first set of vaccinations so from a few weeks old. i took my dd swimming at about 6weeks old but she screamed the whole time! She loves it now tho.

Yay to the weight gain pola, keep up the good work. I am looking forward to a bit of weight loss come august


----------



## Sooz

Yep we took Paige to swimming classes from about 10 weeks old. It's not at all unusual here, babies love the water although tend not to be able to stay in long due to the temperature. 

Sorry to hear your Nan is worse lol. :hugs:

Also struggling to sleep here. I'm usually only up twice to pee though. Did my last evening shift last night. Very relieved as it was manically busy.


----------



## Dragonfly

lolpants said:


> :hugs: Bella - going through similar with my Nan, hope the chemo helps
> 
> Lovely bump Sooz!!
> 
> DF - I hear ya with the tiredness!! I had farm trip with Phoebes nursery today and I had to have a nap when we got in!!
> 
> 34 weeks for me today - 6 weeks left just sounds so scary!!! :argh:
> 
> Lol xx

I am mentally exhausted and disheartened by people who seem to use me, stand me up and complain a lot. I think I had so many people pee me off yesterday I am done having friends or making an effort for any one. Long story.


----------



## lolpants

Thanks guys for your hugs. 

DF I've forgotten what real life friends are! :haha: 

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

People only want to know me when they want something, when they dont get it I never hear from them again and they are strangers. Then they stand me up and prove they are users. I was made to look a right twit to others last night. Went through expense for people who really didnt want to be my friend. And people wonder why I dont have a massive circle of friends visiting and calling all the time.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola hey :hugs: hope your having lots of fun with DH :flower:

Scottish hope you got back to sleep:hugs: I am feeling soooo uncomfortable as well, did well I guess to get to this point :dohh: making me think it is going to make the next few weeks feel LONG 

lolpants huge :hugs: for your nan and you :hugs:

Setari how are you doing, hope your ok :hugs:

Dragon share, you will feel better promise :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

No I wont feel better. I have had a trail of users and they bog off when they dont get what they want, they want some pics taken here , sorry i cant just walk in to my landlord house and say "excuse me can I use your lounge for pics" people have to pay for that, they dont want to pay me for a start for a pic never mind him. Then they dont want to know me. Want cheap wedding, yeah sniff around me. soon as I get fed up saying weddings have nothing to do with me. Thats it dont hear from them again. Ghost hunters dont want to know when you tell them they cant come here. ,More stuff happened yesterday and I felt a bit tricked.


----------



## JenzyKY

Rash guards are a SPF (factor I think you all say) long sleeve t shirt. Inside swimming would be fine. Outside, naked in the bright sun not so much. 

:hugs: dragonfly. 

I'm tired of waking up and my back hurting. I get so little sleep now.


----------



## Scottish

I got back to sleep at 5.30 after getting up and having a yogurt. But kept waking for loo after that. 

It sucks how Uncomfy this last part of pregnancy is! Oh well here's to a few years of sleepless nights anyway lol


Dragonfly sorry you have been having problems with friends. I have learned the hard way about being careful who your friends are and I now only trust my close family and dh. My dd is my best friend and I trust her completely lol :hugs: being used for things ain't nice and just causes your trust in people to disappear more! 

Today I am not doing much, took dd to McDonald's (I only had strawberry milkshake) and now at park before it rains again xxx


----------



## pola17

Hey girls!

Hoping you all are having a wonderful weekend!!

@lol: sorry about your Nan! :hugs: Keep up posted! :flower:

Dragonfly: Sorry people have used you! There´s nothing worse than that! :hugs: lots of hugs!


----------



## HHenderson

Anyone elses husband think its ok to wear his boxers around the house and while sitting there not realize his family jewels are hanging out? Mind you we have an 8 year old DAUGHTER and one on the way!! :hissy: I tell him if she happens to see she will be scarred for life!


----------



## pola17

HHenderson..... my dad did ONCE that to us! We saw by mistake! We were so grossed that he never did it again! :nope:

Now I just remembered that particular moment.... ewwww! :dohh:


----------



## HHenderson

pola17 said:


> HHenderson..... my dad did ONCE that to us! We saw by mistake! We were so grossed that he never did it again! :nope:
> 
> Now I just remembered that particular moment.... ewwww! :dohh:

:rofl:


----------



## pola17

*shivers*


----------



## readynwilling

LOL my Dh wears just his undies lots - but he wears boxer brief's so nothing ever escapes LOL


----------



## Barhanita

I had my baby shower today. A lot of people came! We had fun games and a lot of good food. Also, got a lot of useful gift. Was really nice.

Also, we went to baby care class. It was fun! We learned a lot over 4 hours.

I managed to bump into a wall :-( I hit my belly and now it feels like there is an inside bruise. Whenever Lena rolls over that spot it really hurts. The doctor on call told me that she is probably fine and I should go in only if I am very worried. They can do a NST. I know she is fine because she is moving... But it hurts a lot inside (there is no outside mark). Do you think I should go? I am not too worried, and it will take many hours. But I don't wanna miss anything.


----------



## pola17

So glad to know your baby shower was fun!!! 

As for the painful bump, I hit mine when I was about 23 weeks pregnant with the handle of the door... Had the same feeling but I never went.. A few days later, the pain was gone!

But do what your gut tells you!

Good luck and keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

:hugs: Bar. I would think she's pretty cushy in there and she's moving great so that's good. 

Pola, I think your little one needs all the star wars bedding when he's a bit older that I saw today at pottery barn kids.


----------



## lolpants

Glad your shower and class went well Bar, sorry to hear about your bump though :( You know your own body, if you think that it may be more serious defo go in. 

Jenzy you made me look at pottery barn website - I love their star wars bedding!! Pola I may have to steal your idea if this baby is a boy! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Since my babies bum is over my cervex and hasnt moved and I just know he wont , how the heck does one give birth like that?


----------



## mac1979

Dragonfly-is he breech? Technically you vaginally deliver a breech baby. I don't know about other countries, bit in the US you have to search high and low to find a doctor who will do it. In my city (population 750k) there are only two who will.


----------



## pola17

Jenzy: he MUST! :haha: sooner or later! Muwhahaha!!!

@lol: I'd love our babies share the same room decoration! :happydance:

Dragonfly: I have no idea, but I hope your baby moves on time for delivery! :thumbup:


How's your weekend so far? I got hemorrhoid!!! Ewwww but my OB/GYN prescribed me a wonderful cream and now my tushy is happy! :thumbup:


----------



## Barhanita

Can you tell the position of your babies by touching? Two weeks ago my girl was head down, but since then my belly changed shape, so I am afraid she might have flipped. Maybe because of the yoga I am doing?

Today I can see that bruise on the surface. So it was just some deep bruising I guess. Still hurt, but the baby is moving, so I guess it's alright. I should just be more aware of my belly.

My sweet husband gave me a massage certificate to a spa salon for a pregnancy massage. I cannot wait to use it!

Because of my MIL I have been reading a lot about episiotomy and I REALLY don't want to have it. I would rather tear. I will talk to my doctor this week, but I am really afraid they will push it on me. What are your thought on it?


----------



## Barhanita

Pola so sorry about the hemorrhoid! Are you constipated? I eat a few lbs of plums a day (just because I love them and I buy them $0.79/lb). It really helped my constipation.


----------



## pola17

Hey Bar!! Your husband is AWESOME!!! A massage certificate is the best thing ever!!!!

And no, no constipation for me! My digestion is wonderful and I don't make any effort... My OB/GYN said it can also happen because of all that weight on that area! :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola I am glad you're bum is happy :flower: I got a pile on my first pregnancy it shrunk and has given me no more problems since :) 

Bar I needed one on my second baby to help deliver him but he was a very big baby to be honest I rather a controlled cut than surgery to repair a really bad one a first or second degree one can do serious damage I do not agree with them doing one onless it is really needed though. I needed mine because they used a ventouse to help deliver ive never needed one again and I had no problems with tears either :) you can do massage on the skin between the anus and viagina to help prevent them the trick is to listen to your midwife and when the head is crowning to pant and breath it out rather than push allowing thecskin to stretch . I am on my phone now. I will try and find information on it for you later.


I think my baby head down yay :happydance:


----------



## JenzyKY

Pola and Lol, they had a whole area set up with Star Wars. My husband loved it.


----------



## Sooz

Bar I had a third degree tear (tore up to my rectal sphincter and into the outer muscle. Fourth is into the internal sphincter muscle) and would still rather tear thus time than have a cut. With a tear you only go through the layers you need, a cut goes through all of them. It's healed really well (I did have surgery after the birth but first and second degree tears don't require this) and you can barely see it. The only slight issue is they stitched me up a little tight! 

We're using peranial (sp) massage this time to stretch things out a bit.

Btw the risk of a 3rd degree tear in a first time mum is 4%.


----------



## pola17

JenzyKY said:


> Pola and Lol, they had a whole area set up with Star Wars. My husband loved it.

Me wants!!!! Me wants!!!! :happydance: 
My son is going to be a geek like mommy! :happydance:
Together we'll fight with light sabers! :cloud9:


----------



## pola17

I'd like to know more of these massages! They sound very interesting! :thumbup:

I'm waiting for DH and MIL. We're at the middle of the world museum, and because it's too sunny and hot, I decided to wait seated by the shadow and have lemonade! :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

I'm lucky my work benefits cover $400 per year for massage and $400 per year chiropractor - so I have been having massages and adjustments just because :). I have 2 massages and 2 adjustments booked in July - my right hip lockes up lots and I need it loosey goosey so my pelvis has lots of room to move and do what it has too lol.


----------



## lolpants

My Nan passed away this afternoon :cry: My Mum was with her, but on her own :(

I'd love a massage right now, but my OH hasn't even bothered to come see me!

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

@lol so sorry for your loss!!!! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Angelmarie

Oh Lol. So sad. Though are with you. Hope you're all as well as can be expected. Must have been tough for your Mum. Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

:hugs: Lol.


----------



## Dragonfly

lolpants said:


> My Nan passed away this afternoon :cry: My Mum was with her, but on her own :(
> 
> I'd love a massage right now, but my OH hasn't even bothered to come see me!
> 
> Lol xx

My Partners gran passed away to day also. Cant say on facebook in case all fam dont know but I am sure they do. She lives in Scotland. :cry:


----------



## Dragonfly

mac1979 said:


> Dragonfly-is he breech? Technically you vaginally deliver a breech baby. I don't know about other countries, bit in the US you have to search high and low to find a doctor who will do it. In my city (population 750k) there are only two who will.

you dont search for docs here you take what you get when in labour. But I read on that spinning babies site its not actually advisable with the anterior placenta as that could be stopping baby turning anyway. Also mentioned could be a good reason baby is that way. I dont know why but for a while now I feel this will end in another emg c section and this time I will opt for it first if its going to risk the baby. I am open minded and cautious this time.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz I did not even know that! I know some one who needed surgery to repair hers and had problems after wards must of been a very big one!! but guess our bodies do what needs done and will heal after wards!! stitches down there are no fun at all :flower: they get very tight I busted mine bending down to my eldest who was 2 at the time OUCH!!! 

lolpants I am so sorry to hear of your loss:hugs: I lost my nana in Novemeber :hugs: we miss her dearly I hope your ok and your mum :hugs: hope your DH hurries up and is with you now for some support and hugs.

Pola I would so love a massage esp one for my feet and lower legs :dohh: hope your enjoying your afternoon out 

My hubby is great, we have a walk in wardrope in our room so he changed it adding more shelves and room to hang baby clothes for me :happydance: he then painted our room and made a lovely dinner. so now I just need to sort out baby clothes and put up the craddle :happydance:


----------



## Scottish

Lolpants I am so sorry to hear about your nana :( :hugs: I hope you are doing as well as can be expected and have plenty of people around you for support at this sad time. Sending you and family big hugs :hugs: 

I had an episiotomy (?sp) when I had my dd as she was forceps delivery. I didn't have any issues with the stitching after, mine healed really quickly and I didn't have pain or discomfort from it. Mind you the doc that done it did a very neat cut so maybe that makes the difference! Tearing sounds more scary to me I don't know why but I think it's just the word "tearing" that makes it sound more horrific to me lol 

Xxx


----------



## pola17

Sorry about your partner's grandma, Dragonfly!! :flower:


----------



## pola17

Celtic: your husband sounds sweet!

And yeah, a feet massage would always be welcomed! :haha:

We're home now, in an hour or so, a friend is coming! I'm frying pork chops and MIL is making mashed potatoes!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Celtic: your husband sounds sweet!
> 
> And yeah, a feet massage would always be welcomed! :haha:
> 
> We're home now, in an hour or so, a friend is coming! I'm frying pork chops and MIL is making mashed potatoes!

He is great :cloud9: ooh that sounds like my kind of dinner :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

I love pork! Is my fave meat!!!

How long have you known your hubby???


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> I love pork! Is my fave meat!!!
> 
> How long have you known your hubby???


I love pork as well, I love it with roasted pumkin and a little apple sauce :flower:

We are 16 years together the 28 of June which is also my birthday :happydance: we kind of done things backwards, baby house wedding LOL :haha:


----------



## pola17

I´ve always wanted to marry with a pregnant belly! :thumbup: And how beautiful! 16 years together!! :cloud9:

and pork + apple or plum sauce = heaven! om nom nom!!! oink oink! LOL!!!!

Edit: HOLLY COW!! WE´RE A HONEYDEW!!!! Now the song "the final countdown" is playing in my head! :dohh:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Lol and Df sorry for your losses:hugs:

Pola and Celtic your food talk is making me hungry!! I made chocolate waffle cookies today...I ate way too many of them :haha:


----------



## pola17

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFFLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola:rofl:


----------



## Angelmarie

Eurghs I am so full of cold! Day 2 of feeling utterly awful. :cry: as well as sick. And Amelie is so active and kicks my ribs for fun which doesn't help me feel any better! :dohh:

I am very nervous of tearing/episiotomy too. (If I get my VBAC). But the perineal massage makes me a bit urgh too. 

Daniel has taken the boys to school/nursery so I have crawled back into bed to feel sorry for myself :nope:


----------



## lolpants

Sorry to hear that DF :hugs: I was in same position as my Brother is on holiday and hadn't been told yet.

Pola I misread your post as Wales 1st! :haha:

I'm hoping to just tear, I was pretty messed up after Phoebe as she came so quick they had no time to prep me. The stitches afterwards was far worse than the labour!!

My OH doesn't live with me yet, he moves in next month, but still has his tenancy till October, so money will be tight till then. I just feel like he could have at least offered to come give me some real life support, rather than just a text that said 'sorry for your loss, hugs' That felt more like what a acquaintance would say on fbook than my partner!!

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jolley boring toast this morning :haha: which my little guy had to have some of :haha: 


Angel, you poor thing hope your feeling better soon :hugs:


So I have been a bit lazy with filling in my blood sugars in my note book! I do check them every meal, so last night I filled it in before I went to bed and :nope::dohh: my readings after breackfast and dinner were all high well over my limit only when I wrote it all down I could see it!! I am worried now about the effect on the baby!


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Sorry to hear that DF :hugs: I was in same position as my Brother is on holiday and hadn't been told yet.
> 
> Pola I misread your post as Wales 1st! :haha:
> 
> I'm hoping to just tear, I was pretty messed up after Phoebe as she came so quick they had no time to prep me. The stitches afterwards was far worse than the labour!!
> 
> My OH doesn't live with me yet, he moves in next month, but still has his tenancy till October, so money will be tight till then. I just feel like he could have at least offered to come give me some real life support, rather than just a text that said 'sorry for your loss, hugs' That felt more like what a acquaintance would say on fbook than my partner!!
> 
> Lol xx

Yea it would be all right :dohh: men sometimes they do not think do they! you have to spell it right out for them sometimes :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

dragonfly i am sorry to hear of your partners loss as well big hugs to you :hugs:

angelmarie get well soon :hugs: my house been full of coughs and colds this past week i am keeping my fingers crossed it stays away from me

celtic sorry about your blood sugars! its such a hard thing to control. hope you feeling ok xxx


lolpants more hugs for you :hugs: hope you ok xxx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Angel hope you feel better soon:hugs:

Lol men are clueless sometimes..:dohh:

Celtic toast is good too. I like toast with coconut oil and honey on it..it's pretty tasty :thumbup:

I slept horrible last night, I felt like all I did was have crazy dreams and get up to pee :haha:oh well I will try to nap later. DH left on another 2 day camping trip, hope these 2 days go by fast. I told him this was the last one before I have Jaylie

Hope everyone has a great day :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies! 

First, thank you all for your lovely wishes and kind words.:hugs: The service for DH's Grandma was really lovely and I think he feels much better now as he has some closure. Also, things with his job aren't as dire as I thought. He has been offered a permanent position within his company, its just not exactly what he is looking for so he is still trying to find something else but at least he has a permanent job in the meantime. 

Other than that, things are good. Isla has been kicking me like crazy and yesterday it was actually starting to get quite uncomfortable and painful, (the joys of being booted by a growing girl :haha:). I also slept terribly last night as it is so hot (even with our central air blaring) and I couldn't seem to find a comfortable position. 

We also got quite a lot done in the nursery yesterday. My baby shower is July 6 so after that we should have most items and then I can post some photos. I think it is coming together quite nicely. We also figured out that we can use an existing chair that we already had as our glider as it is really nice, rocks and reclines and fits in the space perfectly!

Anyway, I will try my best and get caught up with this thread later today (super busy at work). Thanks again and hope that you are all well!


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: mrs Eddie and LOL!


----------



## pola17

Jolley: :hugs: sorry you didn´t sleep well last night!!! Hope you´ll have a great night today! :hugs:

Angel: :hugs: oh man!!! Hope you feel better soon!!! :( 

Celtic: sorry about your levels being up! :hugs: I´m sure and I hope your baby is doing great! :flower:

@lol: I agree! Your OH should know that a loss is something hard to live and that you´ll need support, and that a text is not enough!!! Men can be so insensitive and clueless! :hugs:

Mrs Eddie: I´m having pregnancy brain now! If I haven´t said anything: so sorry for your loss! :hugs: and also I hope you´re able to sleep tight tonight! :hugs:

Today MIL will go out of town around noon-ish and DH at around 3pm.... since MIL won´t be back until 5 or 6ish, I´ll clean this house! It´s a mess! MIL´s room look like a huge mess, she has glasses from weeks ago, so I´m defenitely going in to leave my house decent! :haha:

Hope you all will have a wonderful day, girls! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies! Sorry I have been away, I had a very busy weekend and had my baby shower. We had so much fun and it was a "library shower" so all the guests brought books for Isabela so she gets to start her little library. We got some awesome books and I can't wait to hang some shelves and put them up. They also made her a book with her story of how she came and it was so nice I cried and all :) 

Lol I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:

DF I am so sorry for your family's loss :hugs:

I will try to catch up later with everyone else.


----------



## pola17

Lily! yay for baby showers! and yay for having fun! :happydance:

Hope you share pics of the library!!


----------



## mac1979

Hey ladies, I've been keeping up on my phone but not posting as I had a busy weekend. Saturday we had our last Bradley class and a wedding (had a couple BH contractions I danced so much) with really good cake but not good food. Yesterday I had a family reunion. One aunt thinks I am going to go early I'm so big and another said I look really small to be as far as I am.

Now I am just doing laundry. We had a big storm blow through earlier and power is down in some areas and I don't want to deal with stupid drivers who don't know how to drive properly if lights are out at an intersection.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I can't believe that in two weeks some of us will be full term!! Eeeeekkkk!! So exciting! Babies will start coming soon :)


Oh and my ticker went head down today yay


----------



## pola17

Lol Mac! When there's rain, people get stupid at driving! :haha:
But hey, at least you had fun at that wedding!!! :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey ladies :flower:

I am feeling soooo much pressure down below!! think baby is wriggling no big kicks man I wish I had a scan machine to see what the hell was happening in my tummy back is at me as well bit weird :dohh: 

Pola how the house cleaning going!! :flower:

Hey Mac :thumbup:

Borr glad you had a great weekend :flower:


----------



## lolpants

:hugs: Mrs Eddie, there seems to be a wave of people losing their Grandmothers at the moment :( So sad

Borr that is so sweet, what a lovely idea re the library :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## mac1979

Pola-it gets even worse when it snows for the first time later in the year, you would think nobody had ever seen snow before.

Trying to think of something to make for dinner that I have around, since the grocery store will wait for later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## pola17

Celtic: If only scan machines would be available for home use, that would be awesome! 

Mac: Here´s the same thing! LOL! Even it never snows here, after summer when the first rain comes, all idiots decide to go out and drive! :haha:

Cleaning hasn´t started yet! Tigran called me to help him do some paper work while he´s doing other things to go faster!!
I just had lunch, so I´ll put on something more comfortable and start cleaning! :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Celtic: If only scan machines would be available for home use, that would be awesome!
> 
> Mac: Here´s the same thing! LOL! Even it never snows here, after summer when the first rain comes, all idiots decide to go out and drive! :haha:
> 
> Cleaning hasn´t started yet! Tigran called me to help him do some paper work while he´s doing other things to go faster!!
> I just had lunch, so I´ll put on something more comfortable and start cleaning! :thumbup:

Or ones like dopplers small with a screen LOL 

do not over do the cleaning ok!! :thumbup:


----------



## bella21

hey ladies!! finally back from my trip. well I got back last night around 10pm, finally got a chance to get on here and catch up! I'm surprised I only had about 10 pages to read through! Im having a hard time remembering who said what though :dohh: so my apologies!!

Time away was sooo nice! it went too quick. got tons of stuff for baby and my mom has to send most of it back up here since I flew. I think Chase likes to fly! everytime the plane went to take off he went crazy in there haha. or he hated it I'm not sure! 

I had my growth scan this morning ! everything looked great and he weighs 4lb 10oz! I couldn't believe it, he's getting so big!! He's also head down which I thought because I've been feeling a lot more pressure down there and peeing more. He was being nice and stubborn (like me) and wouldn't let us get a good shot of his face...it was smushed up against my placenta :( I was hoping the hershey kisses I ate before my appointment would get him moving but apparently not :haha:

TMI and really gross...but I've developed some skin tags down there :blush: The doctor said they'll wait until after birth to see if they go away to remove them....but i want them gone now!!! ewwwww I don't even want OH down there...not like he gets to go down there much anyway right now :haha: isn't pregnancy glamorous :dohh:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Can I join please? Due 25th with a little girl x


----------



## bella21

of course baby dreams!!! welcome!!! :hi:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Thank you :D


----------



## CelticNiamh

Baby_Dreams said:


> Can I join please? Due 25th with a little girl x


Welcome :flower::thumbup:

Bella glad you had a good time and that is a fine weight I woud be happy with that for my baby :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Lol, really sorry for your loss too Hun! :hugs:

Bella, welcome back, glad you had a great trip! Wow, 4lbs already, amazing! 

Welcome Baby Dreams!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Dragonfly, sorry for your family's loss too :hugs: Geez, a lot of bad news on here lately :cry:

Borr, happy that you had a great baby shower, love the library idea :thumbup: My sister had wanted to do something like that for my shower, I hope she remembered to put it in the invites...

Mac, I get that too, some people telling me I look huge, others that I look small, I just stopped listening after awhile :haha:


----------



## Angelmarie

Welcome Baby_dreams! :flower:

Bella! That's a good weight! glad you had a great baby shower :happydance:

Anybody else getting a bit freaked out about how soon our babies are due to arrive?! Pretty soon we can say 'next month! eeeeeeeekkkk!!!!!!! :haha::wacko:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Thanks everyone :)


----------



## Scottish

Welcome baby dreams! Hope you have had a good pregnancy so far :)

Bella great weight baby is and glad you had nice trip away xxx

It really won't be long until baby's start arriving! I wonder who will be next ?!?! Bets on haha


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Celtic: If only scan machines would be available for home use, that would be awesome!
> 
> Mac: Here´s the same thing! LOL! Even it never snows here, after summer when the first rain comes, all idiots decide to go out and drive! :haha:
> 
> Cleaning hasn´t started yet! Tigran called me to help him do some paper work while he´s doing other things to go faster!!
> I just had lunch, so I´ll put on something more comfortable and start cleaning! :thumbup:
> 
> Or ones like dopplers small with a screen LOL
> 
> do not over do the cleaning ok!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

oh yeah! I´ve taken about 3 pauses while cleaning.. I sit down, eat something, put my feet up and watch a TV show.. as the apartment is small, it doesn´t take long but I want to take it easy! :thumbup:

Now only the main bathroom has to be cleaned, but I´m waiting for MIL to return and see if she wants to take a shower.. in case she does, after she´s done, I want to clean it while I take a shower! :thumbup:

How are you, BTW? are your feet feeling any better? :flower:


----------



## pola17

bella21 said:


> hey ladies!! finally back from my trip. well I got back last night around 10pm, finally got a chance to get on here and catch up! I'm surprised I only had about 10 pages to read through! Im having a hard time remembering who said what though :dohh: so my apologies!!
> 
> Time away was sooo nice! it went too quick. got tons of stuff for baby and my mom has to send most of it back up here since I flew. I think Chase likes to fly! everytime the plane went to take off he went crazy in there haha. or he hated it I'm not sure!
> 
> I had my growth scan this morning ! everything looked great and he weighs 4lb 10oz! I couldn't believe it, he's getting so big!! He's also head down which I thought because I've been feeling a lot more pressure down there and peeing more. He was being nice and stubborn (like me) and wouldn't let us get a good shot of his face...it was smushed up against my placenta :( I was hoping the hershey kisses I ate before my appointment would get him moving but apparently not :haha:
> 
> TMI and really gross...but I've developed some skin tags down there :blush: The doctor said they'll wait until after birth to see if they go away to remove them....but i want them gone now!!! ewwwww I don't even want OH down there...not like he gets to go down there much anyway right now :haha: isn't pregnancy glamorous :dohh:

Oh yeah! Glamorous! :haha: 
Great to know all went great with your scan, and that you had fun in your trip! :hugs:



Baby_Dreams said:


> Can I join please? Due 25th with a little girl x

:hi: welcome! 



Angelmarie said:


> Welcome Baby_dreams! :flower:
> 
> Bella! That's a good weight! glad you had a great baby shower :happydance:
> 
> Anybody else getting a bit freaked out about how soon our babies are due to arrive?! Pretty soon we can say 'next month! eeeeeeeekkkk!!!!!!! :haha::wacko:

Oh yeah!! Me!!!!!!!!!!! the nursery is not even ready yet! :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Celtic: If only scan machines would be available for home use, that would be awesome!
> 
> Mac: Here´s the same thing! LOL! Even it never snows here, after summer when the first rain comes, all idiots decide to go out and drive! :haha:
> 
> Cleaning hasn´t started yet! Tigran called me to help him do some paper work while he´s doing other things to go faster!!
> I just had lunch, so I´ll put on something more comfortable and start cleaning! :thumbup:
> 
> Or ones like dopplers small with a screen LOL
> 
> do not over do the cleaning ok!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah! I´ve taken about 3 pauses while cleaning.. I sit down, eat something, put my feet up and watch a TV show.. as the apartment is small, it doesn´t take long but I want to take it easy! :thumbup:
> 
> Now only the main bathroom has to be cleaned, but I´m waiting for MIL to return and see if she wants to take a shower.. in case she does, after she´s done, I want to clean it while I take a shower! :thumbup:
> 
> How are you, BTW? are your feet feeling any better? :flower:Click to expand...

Oh much better was getting really strong BH but they have eased now phew 

I think setari will be next any one know if she is ok any one on facebook know :flower:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Is your water more likely to break when your baby is head down? My Dr checked my cervix today and said she could feel my baby's head and she is kind of low


----------



## pola17

Celtic: good you remind about seratei! How she´s doing??? I don´t think I have her on facebook! And yay for better feet and calmed BH´s! :flower:

Jolley: Good question! I´d like to know aswell! :wacko:


----------



## readynwilling

I was due March 4th with J - so again one of the first due, but still several babies were born ahead of J. I bet we start seeing babies born once we hit July 15th or so :) (especially the twins LOL)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome Baby dreams :hi:

I am full term on July 13th so I guess any time from then baby can come :happydance: Hopefully she will not take too long


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Setarei's twins are probably going to be next!! :)


----------



## mac1979

I was grocery shopping today and at one point it felt like the baby was going to fall out. I only feel that when I have been walking for a while. Does anybody else get that? I didn't feel it at all when I was dancing on Saturday.


----------



## pola17

Hey Mac! I kinda felt something similar after I was done with cleaning today! :shrug:


----------



## readynwilling

Im full term July 11th... but only like 10% of babies are born before their EDD... so I wouldn't get too excited :haha: The twins are likely to come next, then a few early birds then the rest of us. 

Right now im seriously questioning my sanity having another... J is DRIVING ME CRAZY :wacko:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh wow! Only 10%??? I would have thought it would be higher!! I guess we will have to wait then :)


----------



## mac1979

The best part is that if any of us go into labor now, the baby should be healthy. Anybody heard from Seterai lately?


----------



## readynwilling

I read that somewhere and then decided after I posted I should do some more digging to make sure its accurate... I think the 10% number I read is babies "naturally" born between 37-40 weeks... its more like 30-40% but that takes in all the inductions, planned C-sections etc etc


----------



## pola17

Mikael better be born by EDD as I want my mom here with me!


----------



## setarei

Hi everyone, I just got caught up with all the posts although I don't remember everyone.

@babydreams, welcome!

@lol and Mrs Eddie, I'm sorry for your losses. I hope it's as easy of a transition as can be for you and your families.

@celtic, I'm sorry your number aren't good. Will you be upping your insulin?

I know I missed some of you, sorry.

AFM, I've had a tough week but babes are still baking which is all that matters. I got discharged Wednesday because it was just too stressful to stay there but I got readmitted on Friday for the same thing so maybe I should have stayed. I got discharged again on Saturday and had my NST today which shows good heart rates for both babies but I'm miserable. The itching/pain is getting unbearable and I'm on the max dose of pills so I don't know how much more time I can keep them inside. I lost 4 pounds in 3 days from staying in the hospital and eating everything they gave me except breakfast and eating a bunch of my own snacks!

I'm currently waiting for some blood results to get in to see if they've changed since Friday. We've been taking things day by day and a few times my doc has even told me to have a light breakfast in case I need a csection that day. I wish I just had a day set so that I could relax instead of being on edge constantly. 

How anyone ever gets pregnant more than once is beyond me (although most women probably aren't told by their docs that the goal is to get to 32 weeks so that probably has something to do with it).


----------



## mac1979

So, your mom will be with you the same time as your MIL? Scary.


----------



## pola17

Seratei: :hugs: sounds like you're going through tough times! 
Hope your blood results will come with great results! :hugs: but good heart beats for both babies and the fact they're still baking is such great news! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Lol Mac! My mom and MIL will stay home while I'm delivering and they'll visit later. 
I need my mom as MIL will want to push us to do things her way! I trust my mom so much, she's so social and full of positive energy and I know she'll be great company! :flower:

My mom kick asses! :flower:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I just ate pancakes and now my baby is punching and kicking away!:haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Setarei glad to hear the twins are still baking! I hope that they stay in a little longer :) Keep us posted


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Setarei glad the babies are still cooking. Sorry about the itching I hope it eases up for you:flower:

Pola that's good your mom will be there :thumbup:

Anyone planning on having their mom in the delivery room? 

Mac I get that feeling too and my pelvis is achy, my baby is pretty low


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Oh and welcome Baby Dreams :)


----------



## readynwilling

Setarie :hugs: I hope this rollercoaster is over for you soon! You have done AMAZING in a difficult pregnancy!!

Pola - :hugs: I hope bubs comes when your mom is here. My mom is pretty kick ass too, but im lucky enough she lives a 10 minute WALK from my house :)


----------



## pola17

Ahhhh ready! I envy you! Mine lives 3:30 hours away... By plane! :dohh:

And Jolley, Tigran is going to be the only one at the delivery room! Also I want a few hours for just the 3 of us! :cloud9:


----------



## bella21

jolley mmmm pancakes :munch:

mac I've been getting that feeling too, I think it has to do with baby being head down

Pola that'll be nice to have your mom with you! my mom will be here too :)

but not in the delivery room jolley ... at least i don't think so right now!


----------



## bella21

oh and I just took the best 2 hour nap...now i won't be able to sleep later considering its already 10:40 pm :dohh:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bella a 2 hour nap sounds nice. I tried taking one earlier but couldn't sleep. It was a mix of anxiety and not being able to get comfy I think:dohh:

I can't decide if my mom will be in the delivery room with me and dh or not


----------



## bella21

yeah as of now Im saying no to anybody but OH being in the delivery room, but that may change I'm not sure either


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola so glad your mum will be over to see you and support you!!! :happydance: 

Setari so glad to hear from you, sounds like you still going through the mill 34 weeks now so if babies come now they may need very little help and hopefully short stay if any in NICU :hugs: I do expect them to adjust my insulin today!! I am filling my book in every day from now on!! I have been eating less and skipped my snacks the last two days to try and get better readings they have been so high up in the 8 and 9 after breakfast and dinner:dohh: ideally I should have entered them in on friday to be adjusted I am just on so much insulin now though ugh!! worried they may induce me earlier if it keeps up never had such high readings before on any other pregnancy! :shrug: any way you take care and keep in touch!! :hugs:

Mac I was feeling that yesterday after my walk loads of pressure! on your first baby the head normally engages around now so you will feel more pressure in your pelvis from now on till delivery :thumbup:


----------



## Scottish

Setarai good to hear that baby's are still doing great! 

My baby has the hiccups right now lol I can feel him jump with them. I have been cleaning the house this morning but have noticed that its very difficult to keep going without more breaks! I keep having to sit down phew! Need to wash floors but not looking forward to it as it kills my back but I will take my time. 

Yea setarai will be next I think as well to deliver. Oh exciting hehe

Have a good day all xx


----------



## lolpants

Lots of chatting last night Ladies!! :haha:

I'm placing bets on you too Setarei, does sound like you are on a rollercoaster at the mo and I can understand the end is something you are probably looking forward to!

Mac I get that feeling all the time! Honestly feels like theres a head between my legs :haha:

Welcome Baby Dreams!

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

I am not looking forward to walking down to pick up my boys in about an hour!! I am feeling pressure as I am sitting down :haha:

I have washed all knitted and crochet cardigans and blankets for baby so have them drying now say it will take a while hope it does not rain!!! :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Work rung me earlier and told me to take 5 days paid bereavement!! So I now only have to work Sunday (could have had that too but want the last day to say goodbye) and then I am off till May 2014! :)

Just noticed we are equal on boys and girls again- be interesting if us yellows keep things even or not?

Lol xx


----------



## mac1979

Catching up on last night, my mom will not be in the hospital when I am in labor. I love my mom and all but she is so negative and is still telling me to get an epidural even though I am insistent on going naturally. 

This having to wait 2 hours to test my blood sugar before I can eat again stinks.


----------



## readynwilling

I will have my MW's, & DH in the room for delivery. No mom's or MIL's or anything. Also with the MW we will likely go home earlier - so they can just come see us at home! no need for the mass of people in the waiting room!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Little guy is defo not engaged at all - J always was pretty low down, i get no pressure on my pelvis - which is nice. But I have this nasty cold i can't shake and it SUCKS! I booked this Thursday & Friday off work - so i will have a 4 day weekend, then i have to work 2 weeks and i am DONE till next Aug! so only 12 more working days including today :) 

I have a bunch of house keeping to get caught up on and some sewing projects :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I would definitely agree that Setarei's twins will be next, and I can't wait to be able to say I'm having a baby next month! :cloud9:

I will likely be the last one on here to have my LO, as long as she comes before September, I'll survive :haha:

Setarei, sorry things are so tough. You've done an amazing job getting this far, you're almost there. Thinking of you :hugs:

Pola, sounds like you have been doing some great nesting at your place! It is so awesome that you will have your Mom with you too, my Mom is amazing as well and is actually staying with us for two weeks after Isla is born! I will also have my MIL and sister popping by to help us too which will be very helpful!

Mac, sounds like maybe the baby is starting to drop? :shrug: 

Celtic, I hope your numbers get better for you soon.

Ready, sorry that you've been feeling sick. This awful hot, humid weather that we're having probably doesn't help...

I'm actually going to have my Mom and sister in the delivery room with my DH and obvioulsy midwives, (two of them). I think they will be really great supports to both of us, especially as I can see my DH being very nervous. Also, my Mom has been very supportive of me trying to have an unmedicated birth (she did it with 3 of her 4 labours) so I will be happy to have her "expertise" as well.


----------



## readynwilling

yeah the humidity/heat is really wearing me down :( i just can't seem to recuperate like i should. Even tho i sleep pretty well i feel like i haven't slept i a week. I am fine when im out and about - but after im drained. And i can't do a flight of stairs without getting winded. Its SOOO different from my first pregnancy where i was not affected physically at all :( Im trying to be tough about it, but its starting to get me down. 

And my patience level is NIL. Poor J seems to be taking the brunt of it. I just need to let stuff go. Who cares if there are puzzle pieces all over the place, or she doesn't eat her supper :shrug: apparently i do - but i need to not. I should be focusing on doing fun mommy and J things before baby is born - but im wiped and annoyed :cry:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Aw Ready :hugs: I can't imagine how tough it would be with a LO and feeling ill. Hormones are probably not helping either. Have a little patience with yourself too; I'm sure J won't remember the few times that you have been a little irritable. 

This weather is awful! I thank God for central air or otherwise I couldn't stand it. Last night I slept with no blankets, central air blaring and a fan pointed directly at my while my DH huddled under blankets :haha:


----------



## Sooz

Setarei I think anyone who cooked twins as a first pregnancy would probably stop at that! You're doing amazingly well and although I'm sure the twins will be early they will also be fine thanks to the fab job you've done. 

I've got one shift left at work, Thursday then I can focus on getting baby ready at last. I'm having almost constant BH and pressure and my legs feel like my pelvis is being pushed open which sucks! Baby seems to have dropped lower and my bump has changed shape a little today. 

Ready I'm the same with Paige. It feels like she's constantly pushing my buttons right now. We've had a great morning out, with lunch today, though and not a single tantrum and it's been amazing. I agree doing fun stuff now whilst you still can is really important.


----------



## more babies

Ready I've been the same lately and had little to no patience at times and have been getting easily irritated with my girls which isn't normal for me as I am usually very laid back. I think the heat is definitely adding to my irritability.

As for going early.. I went 2 weeks early with DD1 and she was 7lbs 10oz and 1 1/2 weeks early with DD2 and she was 8lbs. I'm really hoping this one comes early as well espically given the weights of the other two. I know scan weights arent 100% accurate but at 31 weeks they estimated this ones weight at 4lbs 3oz putting him in the 76 percentile. I have one last scan in 2 weeks on the 10th so I can get an idea of what I'm working with but as of now he's looking to be on the bigger side like my other two so any time after 37 weeks works for me and would really prefer not to make it to 40 given their sizes being early.

Hope everyone is doing well!! :flower:


----------



## bella21

im so jealous of all you ladies getting all this time off for Mat leave! I can only afford to take 8 weeks off...maybe 12 if I'm lucky, but none of that is paid. I wish the US would make some changes for us pregnant ladies

This weather really is awful! we only have the one AC in right now and its in our room so Ill probably be hanging out in there most of the day.

ready I'm sure its just hormones, try not to beat yourself up over it! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Morning girls!!!!

Ready: sorry about J and feeling annoyed! :hugs: lots if hugs!

Mac: it definitely sucks to wait for eating! :hugs: hang in there!!

And yay for maternity leave! :happydance:


----------



## Angelmarie

I had to go into the assessment unit today due to reduced fetal movements. She's usually so active but had a long period of nothing! Lots of low down pressure. I was quite concerned. 

I've also been getting this weird vibration feeling like she's doing a big shiver every now and again as well as about 8 bouts of hiccups. Of course Dr Google spoke about cord compression and in Utero seizures so I was worried!

Luckily, after a long trace, all seems well. She wasn't moving a whole lot but when she did she was reacting well. I had a few tightenings too. She's 3/5 engaged now. Does that mean more in than out? I get confused :dohh:

Would you believe since getting home she has gone nuts in there! Typically awkward little girl!!! :haha:


----------



## pola17

*phew* glad all is well, Angel! :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

when they tell you baby is 3/5 engaged that means they can feel 3/5ths of the baby OUTSIDE the pelvis. so its backwards to what you would think - 2/5ths of the babies head is inside the pelvis :)

Better then nothing!


----------



## more babies

I agree Bella.. had I not ended up on bed rest with DD2 I would have only gotten 6 unpaid weeks of maternity leave. Same with my friend who just had a baby. Now I'm a SAHM so it doesn't matter for this one but I definitely think we should be getting more over here. 6 weeks is nothing!

Angel glad to here everything ended up being ok with you're little one!


----------



## Angelmarie

Thanks, Ready! I never remember which way round it is! I'm happy with that! :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> I had to go into the assessment unit today due to reduced fetal movements. She's usually so active but had a long period of nothing! Lots of low down pressure. I was quite concerned.
> 
> I've also been getting this weird vibration feeling like she's doing a big shiver every now and again as well as about 8 bouts of hiccups. Of course Dr Google spoke about cord compression and in Utero seizures so I was worried!
> 
> Luckily, after a long trace, all seems well. She wasn't moving a whole lot but when she did she was reacting well. I had a few tightenings too. She's 3/5 engaged now. Does that mean more in than out? I get confused :dohh:
> 
> Would you believe since getting home she has gone nuts in there! Typically awkward little girl!!! :haha:


I am getting the exact same movement!!! although I do not think my baby is head down, felt some movement there and it felt like feet in my pelvis good that you got checked as another girl on the 3rd tri felt the same but all she got was hicups they did a trace and although she moved very little she passed, but mum was supper worried as her baby never stopped moving at all up to that they did a scan and baby was not moving at all no matter what they did! they put her back on a trace heart rate dropped and emergency section the cord was wrapped around her neck and shoulders so must of been getting compressed some were! 

I found this info on engagement!! think it explains it clearly!!
The engagement or 'station' is usually measured in '5ths' and is based on the fact that the width of an adult hand is about the size of a term baby's head. When recording engagement on your pregnancy records, usually the amount of the baby's head that is felt by the caregiver's hand is measured and written down, providing a guide as to how much of the baby's head is engaged in the pelvis. As a guide:


If 5 finger widths of your baby's head is felt, it is written as 5/5 palpable or 'unengaged'.
If 4 finger widths of your baby's head is felt, it is written as '4/5' palpable or 1/5 engaged.
If 3 finger widths of your baby's head is felt, it is written as '3/5' palpable or 2/5 engaged.
If 2 finger widths of your baby's head is felt, it is written as '2/5' palpable or 3/5 engaged.
If 1 finger width of your baby's head is felt, it is written as '1/5' palpable or 4/5 engaged.
If your baby's head cannot be felt it is written as 'fully engaged' or 'not palpable'.

Most babies become 2 to 3 fifths engaged (or 2 to 3 fifths palpable) before labour commences, only becoming fully engaged during labour. If your baby is very active they may move 'in and out' of different levels of engagement during the last few weeks of the pregnancy, especially if this is not your first baby but first babaies tend to stick and only progress further. Alot of first time pregnancies drop/become engaged in the early weeks of the 30's but 2nd pregnancies dont tend to engaged until later and some not until labour starts!


Mrs Eddie Thanks :flower: I think for that to happen now I have to have baby and I am ok with waiting on till he is fully cooked :haha: think it is normal for them to keep going up each week now till the end 


Ready :hugs: I know the feeling 

Pola :hugs: good morning to you as well :flower:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Angel glad all is well!

Sooz and ready I am having some of the same irritability, but with one of my dogs. She is driving me nuts and I can't seem to stand her lately. Ugh these hormones are so fun aren't they? 

All you who are cleaning and nesting are awesome! I am jealous..I also am getting frequent BH so it's been hard for me to do a lot. I have to sit down a lot. I hate BH's!


----------



## readynwilling

its pretty terrible the mat leave in the USA. Its pretty awesome getting the leave we get in Canada... but we do pay for it. Every cheque they take $$ from me and put it to the EI program.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic thanks for the info!:thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Angel glad all is well!
> 
> Sooz and ready I am having some of the same irritability, but with one of my dogs. She is driving me nuts and I can't seem to stand her lately. Ugh these hormones are so fun aren't they?
> 
> All you who are cleaning and nesting are awesome! I am jealous..I also am getting frequent BH so it's been hard for me to do a lot. I have to sit down a lot. I hate BH's!

I have a pretty high maintenance cat who is also driving me nuts :rofl:


----------



## lolpants

Glad all is well Angel :thumbup: Girls are stubborn! I went in a few times with Phoebe due to lack of movement!

You US girls should come live in the UK! You get 39 weeks of maternity paid here - for me it is 8 weeks of 90% of my pay and then 31 weeks of statutory, which is currently £136 a week, plus tax credits and child benefit.

I'm taking the full 9 months this time for sure!

More babies maybe you will be the next after Setarei?

Lol xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

readynwilling said:


> JolleyGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Angel glad all is well!
> 
> Sooz and ready I am having some of the same irritability, but with one of my dogs. She is driving me nuts and I can't seem to stand her lately. Ugh these hormones are so fun aren't they?
> 
> All you who are cleaning and nesting are awesome! I am jealous..I also am getting frequent BH so it's been hard for me to do a lot. I have to sit down a lot. I hate BH's!
> 
> I have a pretty high maintenance cat who is also driving me nuts :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha:it's pretty funny Some of the things that are getting on our nerves!


----------



## Sooz

I can also sympathise on the animals. I fantasise about cat homicide daily at the moment. They won't stop crying in the morning and it's starting earlier and earlier! 

Dh and I DTD earlier and I've been having intense BH and pressure every 10 minutes or less for the last 2.5 hours. They've died off a bit now I'm sat down but I'm still a bit :wacko: about it.


----------



## Sooz

Angel glad all was well after your assessment. :flower:

Morebabies limpet was 4lb 4 estimate at 31 weeks do I share your concerns! 

I also understood the engagement depends on if your MW works in fifths palpable or fifths engaged. Limpet was 2/5 engaged or 3/5 palpable two weeks ago.

I'm taking about 10 months off. Should be back at the end of April/beginning of May next year. I've got 3 weeks paid AL, 6 weeks on 90% pay and then 33 weeks at £136.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Sooz said:


> I can also sympathise on the animals. I fantasise about cat homicide daily at the moment. They won't stop crying in the morning and it's starting earlier and earlier!
> 
> Dh and I DTD earlier and I've been having intense BH and pressure every 10 minutes or less for the last 2.5 hours. They've died off a bit now I'm sat down but I'm still a bit :wacko: about it.

:haha:I feel better knowing that I'm not the only one feeling this way about my pet! 
Hope your BH go away:flower: try laying down for a bit if you can


----------



## Sooz

I'm actually going to time them for a bit now.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

BH can be scary!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Sooz how are those BH doin? Have they stopped? 

Yes they can be scary and unc


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Uncomfortable ^


----------



## bella21

sooz I'm sure you already are, but drink a lot of water in case your dehydrated! hope all is well though :hugs: i had a day like that too a couple weeks ago it was pretty scary but they did calm down by the next day

@lol do you have an extra bedroom? ill pack up now if it means i get 9 months off :rofl:


----------



## CelticNiamh

sooz how are you feeling now ok I hope!! :flower:

On cats mine do drive me nuts well one does!! he gets in and wants to go straight upsatairs !!!GRRR 

OH my feet they are like two fecken bubbles and I have noticed my legs are taking on a treethrunk look as well :dohh: nothing is working to get them down any more!! guess I am stuck with fat feet and legs till baby is here :haha:


----------



## JenzyKY

That stinks Celtic! Luckily I have been able to get rid of edema with compression socks so far! It hurts.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic sorry about your swelling.hope it goes down:flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

JenzyKY said:


> That stinks Celtic! Luckily I have been able to get rid of edema with compression socks so far! It hurts.

It is so annoying now! makes your feet and legs feel restless as well!!


----------



## Sooz

They seem to be calming thanks ladies, I'm having a bath now. They were every 6 to 7 minutes apart when I timed them. They don't hurt at all, it's just that awful squeasing sensation! I'll try and get some more water down too, I am a rubbish drinker in general. :flower:


----------



## pola17

Sooz! I was about to write that I hope you feel better soon, but just read your latest one, and glad to know they´re slowing down! :flower:

Celtic: Sorry about your feet! :flower: it must be annoying everyday this is happening to you! Hope it doesn´t hurt much! :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Bella as long as baby is not a boy I have a spare room sure! :thumbup:

Sooz that is scary that they were so bad you were timing them! The day my Nan died mine were so bad I began to panic too! I can't wait to meet baby but they can stay in at least another 2/3 weeks at least yet!!

Celtic I hear ya on the swollen feet! Mine are pretty bad too! :(

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

I ended up timing them because sometimes I worry I'm not worried enough this pregnancy, if you get what I mean, I wonder if I'm too chilled out about things I should be paying attention too. I guess ultimately I know my body best though and they definitely lacked the ouch factor of the real thing. X


----------



## JenzyKY

Aren't BH a normal reaction for your body after DTD?


----------



## Scottish

Can you ladies who experiance BH explain how they feel ? I have no idea if I am getting any BH as can't tell lol but if I understand what it feels like then maybe I can relate?

Glad yours calmed down sooz! I am truly buggered if I went into labour right now as I have nothing ready and I ain't joking ! My mission over the next 2-3 weeks is to wash all baby stuff, get hospital bag ready, but nappies and baby toiletries etc..., but more baby grows and vests etc... And get the swinging cradle set up! Phew what a list and none of it done. Things have creeped up, I have been so busy with work and moving home that I need to get my finger out now!!!!

I don't feel sleepy tonight, robbie Williams was playing beside my home tonight so I am lying listening to the traffic and people going by :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

I think they can be but you would not get that many of them or they should not be coming every few minutes if that happrns resting and lots of water and if yhat does not work I say get checked :flower:

Well I just freaked my self out baby has moved so little to day I spent ages pocking my tummy to try snd get him to move got thr doppler out good heart beat and now I can feel loads of wriggling phew so happy 

Lolpants it is so not fun is it :dohh:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sorry for all of you with BH, I get them a lot too and they can be scary. One day after a bumpy ride I got them for like 1 hour every 4 minutes and I was freaking out but I got home took a bath and they stopped. I hope you all feel better :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Scottish: Hope you can sleep some tonight! :hugs:

Celtic: :hugs: how scary, but yay for dopplers! :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

So ladies my little trickster decided to turn at almost 31 weeks. She has been head down since almost 22 weeks that I can recall. Why now!? I know they can turn up to 37 weeks but 9 weeks down I was hoping she would stay. It hurts with her head being up. My tummy is hard and bloated feeling and I feel like anything I eat is being pushed back up my throat. Bad baby!


----------



## readynwilling

My bump is so tight all the time that I either have a constant BH or this kid is outta room :haha:


----------



## pola17

HHenderson: ouchie! :hugs: hope she turns upside down again! :hugs:

Ready: I´ve been feeling the same way for the last 2 days! :wacko:


----------



## Sooz

Get on spinning babies, lots of suggestions for turning them on there. Mind you mine turned breech for 24 hours at 30 weeks. Don't think it was very comfortable as it was short lived. 

Jenzy as Celtic says, that many for that long was just not normal. DTD obviously hyper stimulated my uterus. 

Scottish try lying down with your hand on your tummy for half an hour and see if you can feel it going really, really solid. It might feel like baby is sticking their bum out in a solid lump near your ribs but it's the uterus tightening around them. It'll soften again after 30 or so seconds. I often didn't notice them when I was busy during the day on my first pregnancy but they are a lot stronger this time. I skipped my RLT tablet last night just incase.


----------



## Scottish

thanks sooz good description! i do feel that hard lump you describe sometimes but i always though it was baby mooning me lol but maybe not! I will look out for it more now :thumbup:

my left boob has just started leaking this morning for the first time this pregnancy. it felt itchy so i went to scratch it and it was wet and my bra has a white stain on it :blush: i may need to purchase breast pads now! 

my dd starts her summer hols today at 1pm, the final countdown to EDD is now on :happydance:


----------



## JenzyKY

Sooz, I'd just heard you say they weren't painful so I figured it was OK. I get a lot of painless BH, but there's some here and there that stop me in my tracks. Those I worry about. 

At this point in our pregnancies, I don't worry as much about preterm labor as I see how well the babies do at this point. In fact, at 35 weeks the babies here don't even come to the NICU as long as they are 2000 grams and at 37 weeks I no longer think of them as early. Less than 3 weeks til fully cooked for me! Yippee!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Scottish: Hope you can sleep some tonight! :hugs:
> 
> Celtic: :hugs: how scary, but yay for dopplers! :hugs:

I am so glad I bought it now, at least I knew he was still there but I think head down with his back facing out so feet and hands facing in may be that why I did not feel much!! scared the crap out of me!! he did loads of lovely movements after wards so I was happy going to sleep :flower: 



Sooz said:


> Get on spinning babies, lots of suggestions for turning them on there. Mind you mine turned breech for 24 hours at 30 weeks. Don't think it was very comfortable as it was short lived.
> 
> Jenzy as Celtic says, that many for that long was just not normal. DTD obviously hyper stimulated my uterus.
> 
> Scottish try lying down with your hand on your tummy for half an hour and see if you can feel it going really, really solid. It might feel like baby is sticking their bum out in a solid lump near your ribs but it's the uterus tightening around them. It'll soften again after 30 or so seconds. I often didn't notice them when I was busy during the day on my first pregnancy but they are a lot stronger this time. I skipped my RLT tablet last night just incase.

When I get BH I get a period like pain low down in my tummy and pressure pushing down so I always feel them!! it is not a bad pain and I know it is different than real labour :flower: they should not stop you in your tracks or any thing like that!

What a horrible sleep I had! I just fell asleep when our daughter woke up crying we checked her over brought her to the toilet, changed her night clothes becuase she said she was to hot! put her in our bed :dohh: nope every few minutes she start crying again! finally she said he had a toothake so I gave her some calpol but that worked for an hour or so I think she stopped crying in her sleep about 4am this morning! at that point we had Paul in the bed with us as well, so I woke up with my ass hanging out of the bed and my hips were killing me :dohh::haha: do not think I will be doing much today any way :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

JenzyKY said:


> Sooz, I'd just heard you say they weren't painful so I figured it was OK. I get a lot of painless BH, but there's some here and there that stop me in my tracks. Those I worry about.
> 
> At this point in our pregnancies, I don't worry as much about preterm labor as I see how well the babies do at this point. In fact, at 35 weeks the babies here don't even come to the NICU as long as they are 2000 grams and at 37 weeks I no longer think of them as early. Less than 3 weeks til fully cooked for me! Yippee!

Yea those I worry about as well, more so if you were getting a load of them!! they could be the body getting ready for labour which even though is annoying could mean shorter labour :happydance: that is what they meant for me when I had them quite bad on my 3rd baby any way 

Oh and that is so good to know they do well at this point phew I want my baby to be a bit more fully cooked though before he thinks about coming :thumbup:


----------



## JenzyKY

Definitely want more cooking but I don't freak out anymore! I do have a wee boy and boys tend to be wimpy little ones. I'd love a shorter labor so bring it on BH! ;-)


----------



## Angelmarie

I'm totally with you. I don't freak out either. When I went to the hospital yesterday, Daniel was a wreck! Freaking out that they were going to keep me in and deliver her there and then. My mum was too- totally stressed out and practically in tears! I was totally chilled. I just thought if there's something wrong and they want her out now its the best thing for her and she will be fine!

It's a good feeling. Bit of a release after being uptight practically all the way through a pregnancy. The final weeks bring with them enough niggles and discomfort. It's just one less thing to worry about knowing LO is enough cooked. 

I'd still like a few more weeks though :winkwink:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> I'm totally with you. I don't freak out either. When I went to the hospital yesterday, Daniel was a wreck! Freaking out that they were going to keep me in and deliver her there and then. My mum was too- totally stressed out and practically in tears! I was totally chilled. I just thought if there's something wrong and they want her out now its the best thing for her and she will be fine!
> 
> It's a good feeling. Bit of a release after being uptight practically all the way through a pregnancy. The final weeks bring with them enough niggles and discomfort. It's just one less thing to worry about knowing LO is enough cooked.
> 
> I'd still like a few more weeks though :winkwink:


Did you deliver early before if I am remembering correctly you were worried about going to early totally get why you ok about it now lol


----------



## Sooz

This baby can't come yet because I'm not ready. :rofl:

I think after 38 weeks I'll be ok, but not before!


----------



## Dragonfly

I am starting to get birth nerves :( well more anxiety as its closing in so fast .


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> This baby can't come yet because I'm not ready. :rofl:
> 
> I think after 38 weeks I'll be ok, but not before!


Oh that is for sure :haha: no babies are allowed to come on less they are fully cooked and ready :thumbup::flower:


----------



## lolpants

Scottish everything you described that you have to do is what I have to do too! I will start beginning of July :thumbup: BH is like a slightly painful tightening feeling, I guess you could say like period pains?

Were all in the 'safe' zone now IMO, although like everyone else I want my baby to be at least 37 weeks before they come.

I need to get black maternity trousers as no way I can fit into any of my smart ones for the funeral :(

Lol xx


----------



## setarei

@lol, I'm sorry you have to go shopping since that's the last thing you want to be taking care of now. I hope you find pants quickly.

@celtic, I've had a few lack of movement scares. They cause so much stress! Glad you were able to get some confirmation and sleep.

@angel, good for you on being calm in such a situation. It makes the last weeks easier to know that it's bit terrible if the kids decide to show early.

AFM; the time has come. Baby a's growth is dropping off and my numbers are climbing so my doctor said that it's enough. I had my first steroid shot last night and waiting to see the doc now to find out if I need a second one. Either way they'll be here today if they can fit me in!!!!!


----------



## HHenderson

setarei said:


> @lol, I'm sorry you have to go shopping since that's the last thing you want to be taking care of now. I hope you find pants quickly.
> 
> @celtic, I've had a few lack of movement scares. They cause so much stress! Glad you were able to get some confirmation and sleep.
> 
> @angel, good for you on being calm in such a situation. It makes the last weeks easier to know that it's bit terrible if the kids decide to show early.
> 
> AFM; the time has come. Baby a's growth is dropping off and my numbers are climbing so my doctor said that it's enough. I had my first steroid shot last night and waiting to see the doc now to find out if I need a second one. Either way they'll be here today if they can fit me in!!!!!

Oh my good luck! Im sure they will do brilliantly! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> @lol, I'm sorry you have to go shopping since that's the last thing you want to be taking care of now. I hope you find pants quickly.
> 
> @celtic, I've had a few lack of movement scares. They cause so much stress! Glad you were able to get some confirmation and sleep.
> 
> @angel, good for you on being calm in such a situation. It makes the last weeks easier to know that it's bit terrible if the kids decide to show early.
> 
> AFM; the time has come. Baby a's growth is dropping off and my numbers are climbing so my doctor said that it's enough. I had my first steroid shot last night and waiting to see the doc now to find out if I need a second one. Either way they'll be here today if they can fit me in!!!!!

I think I scare my self reading another thread on here :dohh:

Oh wow!!!! the very best of luck today :hugs: will be thinking of you lots and when you can let us know how you are and the babies I can not wait to see pictures. take care :hugs:



lolpants :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Yea I suspect I may have been experiencing BH from how u all have described them especially more so over the past week and a half! 

Setarai woop how exciting for you! Sending you lots of hugs :hugs: and good luck. Can't wait to see pics. Update as soon as you can manage lol be thinking of you :) xx


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Setarie!! will be thinking of you today and the twins. I can't wait to hear all about it!

My baby K'tan breeze came in the mail today :wohoo:


----------



## mac1979

Seterai-good luck today!! I am sure the babies will be fine. They have been baking for a long while for twins.

I have cried multiple times today with the US Supreme Court rulings on same sex marriage and couples. Hormonal/happy crying.


----------



## lolpants

All the best Setarei! Will be thinking of you!! :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Good luck today Setarei, can't wait to hear about the twins arrival!


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> Seterai-good luck today!! I am sure the babies will be fine. They have been baking for a long while for twins.
> 
> I have cried multiple times today with the US Supreme Court rulings on same sex marriage and couples. Hormonal/happy crying.

you got me good with your facebook status LOL :haha:

ready yay love getting things in the mail!! I got two night nursing bras for the hospital yesterday :happydance:


----------



## more babies

Setarai good luck today!!! :hug: Can't wait to hear all about it and see some pictures of your babies!!


----------



## mac1979

I have to find my night nursing bras. They were lost somewhere in the laundry.

The marriage penalty tax here sucks, but only paid for the year you are married in.


----------



## Dragonfly

Am I the only one who thinks when they see LOL what are they laughing at when they are talking to lolpants? lmao


----------



## readynwilling

Dragonfly said:


> Am I the only one who thinks when they see LOL what are they laughing at when they are talking to lolpants? lmao

Yep... or when she posts that something that isn't happy and we reply "thinking of you LOL" or "so sorry LOL" :dohh:

I actually am still wearing my nursing bra's even tho J finished up nursing 6 months ago... they kinda are my most comfy ones :haha:


----------



## Sooz

Best of luck seratei, can't wait to find out what the twins are. Hope everything goes smoothly. 

I missed my mail today and one if those parcels was my nursing bras. :dohh:


----------



## lolpants

:haha: that is why I always say haha or hehe instead of Lol :) The 1st time I ever went on a chat room I thought everyone was talking to me!!

Go USA!!! :happydance: Great news :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Setarei best of luck today! I can't wait to see pics and also see what you have been cooking!! 


I am having a bad day, had a horrible fight with DH this morning and I am so mad, I feel like running away :cry:


----------



## Angelmarie

CelticNiamh said:


> Did you deliver early before if I am remembering correctly you were worried about going to early totally get why you ok about it now lol

Yes. Eden was a 29weeker. :flower: been through the whole preemie stage and we passed with flying colours so I'm feeling super relaxed about things even if she came tomorrow. (I am however stressing about uterine rupture during VBAC... But that's a different story :winkwink:)

Seterai! Good luck! Will be thinking of you and keeping fingers crossed everything goes as smoothly as possible for you. Excited to hear an update!!! :happydance:

I haven't bought nursing bras yet. Any recommendations?


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: borr!

the bravado nursing bras are supposed to be the best - but i am cheap LOL. The ones i like are from La Vie en Rose (im not sure if those are in the US or not) and are like $10 each.


----------



## onebumpplease

Setarei, good luck :thumbup: hope it all goes smoothly! You and your wee twins have done so well staying baking for so long!


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Setarei best of luck today! I can't wait to see pics and also see what you have been cooking!!
> 
> 
> I am having a bad day, had a horrible fight with DH this morning and I am so mad, I feel like running away :cry:

AHHH hope your ok :hugs: 



Angelmarie said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Did you deliver early before if I am remembering correctly you were worried about going to early totally get why you ok about it now lol
> 
> Yes. Eden was a 29weeker. :flower: been through the whole preemie stage and we passed with flying colours so I'm feeling super relaxed about things even if she came tomorrow. (I am however stressing about uterine rupture during VBAC... But that's a different story :winkwink:)
> 
> Seterai! Good luck! Will be thinking of you and keeping fingers crossed everything goes as smoothly as possible for you. Excited to hear an update!!! :happydance:
> 
> I haven't bought nursing bras yet. Any recommendations?Click to expand...

try not to worry about VBAC and the risk of uterine rupture is actuall ver low somthing like 2% same chance as a first time mum in labour for the first time actually!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Good luck today Setarei! Keep us posted! Xx:hugs:

Borr I'm sorry, hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Seratei: :hugs: it all be great! Can't wait to hear news from you! :hugs: :flower:

I'll have a super busy day today. I woke up, changed sheets, did laundry, prepared my bag for tomorrow's flight, in 45 minutes I have an appointment for waxing, then lunch, then by 3 I have an appointment for some paper work, then an appointment with my OB/GYN at 4:45, then at 6 we were invited for diner... I dunno how I'll handle all of this! :dohh:

Hope all of you are having a wonderful day! :flower:


----------



## pola17

Lily!!! Sorry for what happened with your DH! I hope this flower can cheer you up! :flower: :hugs: don't be sad, chica!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola your day sounds really busy! Good luck and hope your day is great!:flower:


----------



## Angelmarie

CelticNiamh said:


> try not to worry about VBAC and the risk of uterine rupture is actuall ver low somthing like 2% same chance as a first time mum in labour for the first time actually!

I have had two sections though. Apparently there isn't a true statistic for VBA2C :shrug: I spoke with my midwife today who said she can see both sides but if she was honest if she was the midwife in charge during my labour she would be "shitting herself" :dohh: yay positive thinking! :wacko:

I'm so torn. It's something I always planned upon but the closer I get the more nervous I get! :nope:

Pola- hope you survive your busy day!!! :hugs:

Lily- I hope you're ok. I know a little about how you feel as I have been arguing with Daniel today. It's my fault though I think I'm going through anther hormonal phase! Hehe

Thanks, Ready- I will check the Bravado bras out :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> try not to worry about VBAC and the risk of uterine rupture is actuall ver low somthing like 2% same chance as a first time mum in labour for the first time actually!
> 
> I have had two sections though. Apparently there isn't a true statistic for VBA2C :shrug: I spoke with my midwife today who said she can see both sides but if she was honest if she was the midwife in charge during my labour she would be "shitting herself" :dohh: yay positive thinking! :wacko:
> 
> I'm so torn. It's something I always planned upon but the closer I get the more nervous I get! :nope:
> 
> Pola- hope you survive your busy day!!! :hugs:
> 
> Lily- I hope you're ok. I know a little about how you feel as I have been arguing with Daniel today. It's my fault though I think I'm going through anther hormonal phase! Hehe
> 
> Thanks, Ready- I will check the Bravado bras out :thumbup:Click to expand...

The % is still quite low for VBA2C still below 2% just checking there and the risk for VBAC is 0.7% What were the reasons for our first 2 c- sections also how were the preformed, was it the low tranverse cut, do you know if there is a lot of scar tissue they would have noted that at the second c section.

here a link and information https://vbacfacts.com/13-myths-about-vbac/

Well no wonder your not feeling overly confidient about a VBAC since talking to her! 

here some stories if it helps https://birthwithoutfearblog.com/20...fter-2-cesareans-hba2c-baby-born-in-the-caul/

do some reserch out side your doctor and there is a great thread on here as well with many having a CBAC after 3 sections and no problems I hate for you to not try because of fear I think when you have all the information you then can make a decision that is right for you be it a VBAC or repeat c section :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Thanks for that, Celtic! I've had a read of those pages and will do some more delving myself. I'm going to go for it I think. 

You're always so supportive and full of useful information!!! :hugs:


----------



## setarei

Everything went as planned! I even got bumped up since the scheduled section was cancelled so I got to go in a couple of hours sooner than expected. The babies were both crying right away which is the greatest sound in the world and doing great. I've even started producing colostrum already which is sooner than I had expected. The babes won't be on milk today but at least I can start stockpiling.

Arya (baby A) is 4lbs and was trying to suck on her hand so much that they gave her a soother and she started sucking like a champ! So much for her being the baby with more issues (she's the reason we delivered early).
https://imageshack.us/a/img96/9848/fzjt.jpg

Cyrus (baby B) is 4lbs 13oz and was put on cpap because he was having some issues breathing. To be expected for this age though so I'm not worried.
https://imageshack.us/a/img825/8297/xwkg.jpg

Thank you everyone for your well wishes and thoughts. They mean a lot to me to have a group of people I have never even met that I can turn to in such a scary time.


----------



## Barhanita

Setarei, I am so happy for you!! Congratulations from the very bottom of my heart. Really beautiful babies, and I am so happy that you had a smooth experience. Please keep us posted about your babies! And have a good recovery from the section.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Thanks for that, Celtic! I've had a read of those pages and will do some more delving myself. I'm going to go for it I think.
> 
> You're always so supportive and full of useful information!!! :hugs:

Your very welcome :hugs:
I remember how I felt ging for my vbac and I had a doctor try and tell me because I was having my 5 baby last time my risk was higher ehm no found out afterwards she was talking through her ass mind you my DH and I both told her if there was ever a time my uterus might repture it was when I was carring my huge second baby at 10 pounds 2 :flower: :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

Seterai-they look big and absolutely beautiful. Congratulations!! Have a carb filled meal for me since the GD should be gone shortly. :)

Now, who is next?


----------



## JolleyGirl86

setarei said:


> Everything went as planned! I even got bumped up since the scheduled section was cancelled so I got to go in a couple of hours sooner than expected. The babies were both crying right away which is the greatest sound in the world and doing great. I've even started producing colostrum already which is sooner than I had expected. The babes won't be on milk today but at least I can start stockpiling.
> 
> Arya (baby A) is 4lbs and was trying to suck on her hand so much that they gave her a soother and she started sucking like a champ! So much for her being the baby with more issues (she's the reason we delivered early).
> https://imageshack.us/a/img96/9848/fzjt.jpg
> 
> Cyrus (baby B) is 4lbs 13oz and was put on cpap because he was having some issues breathing. To be expected for this age though so I'm not worried.
> https://imageshack.us/a/img825/8297/xwkg.jpg
> 
> Thank you everyone for your well wishes and thoughts. They mean a lot to me to have a group of people I have never even met that I can turn to in such a scary time.

Setarei congrats!!! Oh my gosh they are adorable! :cloud9: glad they are doing well and so are you :hugs: thanks for letting us know how everything went and sharing some pictures of your darling babies!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Mac you are 35 weeks...you might be next!


----------



## mac1979

I have a weird feeling I am going to go well past my due date. Maybe Celtic or Dragonfly?


----------



## pola17

Awwwww seratei, they're ADORABLE!!!!! They're the cutest!!!

Congrats!!!!! :hugs: :flower:

I'm so happy all turned well!!!


----------



## pola17

mac1979 said:


> Seterai-they look big and absolutely beautiful. Congratulations!! Have a carb filled meal for me since the GD should be gone shortly. :)
> 
> Now, who is next?

:haha: sounds like a fun game!!!! 

Lemme think first! :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Hmmm ya I could see either of them going next. Maybe even Borr


----------



## Barhanita

I thought there was someone else with twins... 

The great thing is, that whoever goes next will still have healthy babies. We are that far!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Setarei YAY! They are so beautiful! :cloud9: Glad to hear all went well and babies seem to be doing great :) Please keep us posted and thank you for sharing those lovely pictures 


As for who's next, I wouldn't mind being next! :haha: but I think I would like to wait until 37 weeks which will be July 13th, I have my 35 week appointment this Friday, we'll see if there's something going on down there. I think Angel could be next too, she's due the same day as me!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I was going to say, maybe some of the mommys who have given birth before and been early could be next?


----------



## Barhanita

I think my baby flipped breach... I will learn tomorrow I guess at my 34 week appointment. How do you tell a head from a butt? I have something round and firm in my ribs.


----------



## pola17

Can't tell, Bar! But tomorrow it will be very interesting to find out!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar I don't think you can tell. My doctor told me he thought Isabela might be breach at 29 weeks and then we had the scan the same day and she was head down :wacko: I think it's really hard to tell without a scan, that's why some doctors don't even tell you


----------



## Barhanita

it's just you know... my head is very different from my butt..


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Barhanita said:


> it's just you know... my head is very different from my butt..

:haha: :rofl: you would think it would be easy to tell them apart!! haha


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Yea maybe Angel or even Twinkletots. 

I can't tell the difference between my baby's head or butt:haha:


----------



## mac1979

According to my midwife, if you move the lump and the whole body moves it is the butt, if just the lump moves it is the head.


----------



## Barhanita

mac, then it's a butt!


----------



## readynwilling

Just a couple articles about delivering babies "early" (between 37-40) weeks. Unless of course it's medically necessary :)

https://https://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,2006910,00.html

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2108923/Babies-born-just-weeks-early-higher-risk-health-problems.html

https://healthland.time.com/2011/05/26/is-patience-the-key-to-lowered-infant-mortality-rates/


----------



## mac1979

I just imagined women on multiple continents pushing at lumps in there bellies after reading my last comment.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Mac :rofl:


----------



## Barhanita

Ready, I think I will start labor stimulating activities between 38 and 39 weeks. It's just going over 41 is not good either, and I am very scared of being overdue and induced. But for now I want my girl to stay in. 

Yesterday she moved so much, I had to leave a meeting because I was in pain from her pushes. Today she is very lazy, I almost went in for NST.. Can she please be more consistent?

BTW, I am sorry I missed a lot of days. Sorry for everyone who lost their loved ones and everyone who is sick.

How is your sleep, girls? I spend hours to make myself asleep... And then I always wake up at 7, no mater what. Recently I've been taking naps under my desk while my officemates are at lunch. Sometime I sleep well if I take Benadryl. But I just hate that drugged feeling.


----------



## Angelmarie

So I'm having this weird pain. Mostly on the left side but aching right into my left hip and lower back. It is painful enough to have woken me about an hour ago. Few tightenings but nothing worse than usual. Amelie is still moving and had hiccups. I thought round ligament pain of some description but its constant and worse when I lie on my left side. 

Anyone had that? I'm weighing up whether its worth disturbing my whole household over it (everyone sound asleep) in case I need to get checked. 

I used Doppler and I think the heart rate is a bit lower than usual... But still withing guidelines. 

Ffs I don't know what to do! 

Seterei- BEAUTIFUL babies. Huge congratulations and well done! Speedy recovery and enjoy every minute of being a mummy! :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

I am sorry Angel. Can you call your doctor or midwife for a consultation?


----------



## bella21

Angel maybe you should give it a little and see if it gets better. But if this is your first time experiencing back pain, I've 'read' it can be an indication of labor. That being said I switch sides all night long because my hips and back hurt, so its really hard to say. hope everything is okay though!

setarei- congratulations!!! they are perfect and gorgeous!! Im so happy for you and that everything went great! more pics and keep us posted when you have time!!!

borr- :hugs: hope things are better between you and DH now

Today was my first day back at work after 7 days off. ugh it was awful going back lol


----------



## mac1979

Angel, it could be your sciatic nerve being compressed. Try laying on your right to get baby to move away from it.


----------



## Sooz

Angel is it constant throbbing? I had it a few weeks ago if so. It was ligaments. 

Setarei huge congratulations on your son and daughter! Wonderful news to wake up to, they look so precious and perfect. Welcome to the world little ones. :cloud9:


----------



## pinkmonki

Setarei: Congratulations! Your babies are utterly adorable. 

Morning ladies. I hope you're all well. I was ever so sorry for the ladies who've had family losses, my condolences. 

I'm still lost in nesting hell. If anything stays still long enough to be cleaned/painted/generally scrubbed to within an inch of its life, then it has been! I've completely de cluttered, even the garage! It's a tad unnerving to wander around the house and see the complete lack of 'stuff' but it's oddly pleasing. 

All is well baby wise, baby is head down despite attempts to flip (guess he/she hasn't got enough room anymore!) My birth pool was delivered, and I finally got the new tandem pram set up. All in all I'm mostly just waiting now.. And considering I always go overdue, I've for quite a wait! Haha!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Setari huge congrats the twins are beautiful and I am so glad they are doing well hope you're feeling good xx

Angel how are you feeling now any better :flower:


----------



## onebumpplease

Setarei, massive congratulations! Your wee babies look so gorgeousvand healthy :thumbup:


----------



## onebumpplease

Angel it doesn't sound sinister to me at all. But you do sound quite worried, for that reason I think you should call mw and talk it through with her :hugs:

I hope I am wrong, but I am hypermobile and there are pre-term risks as baby gets heavier and opens up my pelvis. Don't think I'll be next, but fear I won't make it to my due date...


----------



## twinkletots

Setarai your babies are absolutely adorable and so pink and healthy looking. Huge congratulations!

Bar, it's amazing how hard it is to tell the difference between a head and a butt when it's in your belly. My own butt is way squashier than my head so like you say it should be easy!

I had midwife appointment on Tuesday and baby has nestled further in to the pelvis and she thinks unlikely to pop back out again. Unfortunately it is still back to back so hoping there is still time for it to turn.

Angel, could you be having a bit of Spd which is causing your sore hip? My spd has got loads worse and am thinking of getting a crutch from work as I am limping every time I weightbear and walking is getting ridiculous!

Not a great look when the physio comes waddling/limping up to you so might need to finish work a bit earlier than planned.

Anyone else got uncontrollable irritability? I seem to flip out in to a rage at the least thing

gotta love the crazy hormones :growlmad:


----------



## lolpants

Yey congrats Setarei!! :happydance: Yellow turned purple so we're still equal on boys and girls! :thumbup: 

My bets are between Morebabies and Angel for next.

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

We won't be trying to bring on labour until both our birthdays have passed which will be a bit after 38 weeks. 

We've finally agreed complete names today. :wohoo:


----------



## Scottish

Big congratulations setarai! They are both absolutely gorgeous! Well done xxxxx :)

Angel hope you feeling better this morning! I would be the same in not knowing what to do especially In middle of night. :hugs:

It's tricky trying to guess who will be next but maybe angel ? 

Bar I to have problems guessin whether there's a bum or head at the top of my bump but I do suspect it's a bum due to where I feel kicks etc... It just feels to Hard for a bum hehe.

Sooz have a good last day at work! Woop woop :)

This morning was the first time in weeks I have not woken up with a sore back and stiffness! I think baby has moved lower down possibly as he feels lower down! I wonder if this is helping my back? My next appointment is Monday with consultant so fingers crossed I get told If I need to be induced by due date cos of this antibody! Hopefully she will give me another scan to as she did mention this. Oh hurry up Monday hehe


----------



## Angelmarie

Thanks for your concern and advice ladies. 

I'm a bit better today. It's eased a lot but I'm still getting odd twinges. I'm just keeping an eye on things and keep checking with Doppler. 

It's not sciatica as I know that pain well and I've suffered awfully with SPD and its quite unlike anything I've had in that sense either. It could be ligaments but it extended into all those usual period pain areas and down my leg too :shrug: I had stabbing pains in my cervix and a small gush down there when I stood up. Who knows. 

Wow I'm intrigued do many of you think I will be next!!! Know something I don't?! :haha:

Onebumpplease- I'm hypermobile too. It caused awful SPD last pregnancy (exacerbated by extended bed rest). I had my son by elective section at 39 weeks. He was showing no signs of making an early appearance. Good luck :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

mac1979 said:


> I have a weird feeling I am going to go well past my due date. Maybe Celtic or Dragonfly?

nah I rekon I will go over again I did with my boys near 2 weeks over, Plus still breach here and placenta in way and for some reason I hope I wont get induction again as I have a feeling this baby is going to not turn, as baby cant. I have scan next week.


----------



## more babies

Massive congrats Setarei!!!! So happy for you and your babies are so beautiful!!! :cloud9:

I haven't been sleeping well either! I have been having to get up to go the bathroom a good 4 or 5 times a night lately then I'm wide awake bright and early. Also my BH have been getting stronger. I have a scan in two weeks on the 10th and I'm hoping to get a good idea of where he's at should he decide to make an appearance shortly there after. I will be full term 3 weeks from tomorrow so would really like to at least make it to 37 weeks.


----------



## readynwilling

I would like if he came a few days early... but not a few weeks. but im not holding my breath as J was 4 days over. I just want him to come when he is good and ready. But i agree Bar, going too far over is not good either! 

J's bunk beds are SUPPOSED To be here today - after 3 weeks of them being MIA. I really hope the delivery guys are nice enough to carry the boxes right up for me :thumbup: Cause if they won't you know i'll be attempting it myself LOL!

What labour bringing on activities are you all trying?? My MW asked me to start taking EPO at 36 weeks, which i will do, but i don't think it really encourages anything... then there is always :sex: i'll also be working at keeping active. Probably go for a good long walk everyday when i am off work.


----------



## more babies

Ideally I'd like to make it to 38 weeks given my other two were born at 38 and 38+4 but don't know if that's realistic so my goal for now is 37 weeks and anything after that is bonus time. My water broke on its own with both of them so just trying to take it extra easy until then! :thumbup:


----------



## mac1979

Ready-you could try crying to get the delivery guys to bring it up. It is one of the few times you can get away with it.

I need to clean today. DH vaccuumed and cleaned some last night. I can't move much as it makes my lady bits hurt.


----------



## readynwilling

well i look fully baked (seriously my bump is bigger than my 40 week bump with J :wacko: ) so i might get sympathy!!

I took today and tomorrow off work to clean, but did a lot of it last night so i could do more relaxing the next 4 days, and i got a little carried away, and definitely had some strong BH's. So i stopped and watched a couple episodes of true blood i had PVR'd :)


----------



## Sooz

I'll insert EPO from 39 weeks over night, a bit of :sex: and some bouncing on my ball. 

I started RLT at 32 weeks, go on to four caplets a day from tomorrow.


----------



## HHenderson

setarei-GREAT NEWS!! LOVE LOVE LOVE the names omg how cool!!! Im glad everything turned out wonderfully and the babes progress quickly. For some reason I can see photos but Im sure they are cute as buttons! :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

I will be on 6 RLT capsules on Saturday (currently on 5). I started EPO about a week ago but I'm just taking one capsule orally every other day at the minute. I've started to eat fresh pineapple on the advice if my midwife and Daniel will be thinking his birthdays have all come at once in the bedroom after a relatively dry spell! :haha: I will also continue to bounce on my ball and go for long walks in suspension free Birkenstocks :haha:

As I have had two sections I'm not sure my body knows how to labour so I'm going to try everything to help it :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey ladies :hugs:

on who is next, well if no one else goes before I am 38 weeks which I think some will!! My bets are on you Angel :flower:

Angel do you think you will get checked out just incase something is going on, sounds like your cervix is making changes to be honest!! 


Bar you poor thing grabbing a nap at lunch time under your desk is that comfy :flower:


Ready thanks for those links :thumbup: I am thinking of trying some acupunture prelabour treatmemnts from 35 weeks and one to help kick start labour then when they say they want to induce me :thumbup: see how it goes!! 

I will have to re read every thing to catch up on every thing :wacko: I miss updates on my phone :dohh:


----------



## Scottish

See with the RLT I haven't started it yet as kinda forgot but going to buy it maybe next week or next time am near shop. How many do I start with? Yous are taking a lot so should I start with that? Also where's the best place to buy? 

Angel wow sounds like your body is preparing for something ooh any more twinges today?


----------



## Barhanita

onebumpplease said:


> I hope I am wrong, but I am hypermobile and there are pre-term risks as baby gets heavier and opens up my pelvis. Don't think I'll be next, but fear I won't make it to my due date...

I am also hypermobile! So I guess I am likely to go sooner too.. They told me that I might have very quick labor with this, which I am all for.



twinkletots said:


> Anyone else got uncontrollable irritability? I seem to flip out in to a rage at the least thing

I am extremely irritable. Yesterday a guy cut a line in front of me at a bagel shop and I almost hit him in the face. I have no idea how I convinced myself not to. And then there was a jerk who almost crushed into my car. I wanted to run out and start smashing his car. idk why, but I am almost agressive. 



Sooz said:


> We've finally agreed complete names today. :wohoo:

Congrats! Is it a secret or will you share?


Can we talk about car seats? In my area we have to inspect them at the inspection site. So my DH installed ours with LATCH. I brought it in, and the inspector said that in our Toyota the LATCH anchors don't work for the middle position (ok, I agree), so we have to use the belt. But she also said that we installed it too tightly. She re-installed it and now it's sooooo loose. I know it's ok to move up to an inch at the base, but it's more like a foot now. So I guess I have 2 questions: 1) Is seatbelt as affective as LATCH? 2) how loose should it be?


----------



## onebumpplease

Angel, that is reassuring that you have experience and didn't go early! I feel so useless being pregnant, one of the girls I know us finding no physical challenges at all!! My pelvis hurts and my back aches when I'm on my feet over only 5 mins. It makes me feel so inadequate in comparison. Trying my best not to compare, just hope it doesn't put me off having more, I still wanted another 2! But thought of another 18 month's like this :shrug: especially as I will be 35 in Nov, so didn't plan on big age gaps to beat my dwindling fertility...


----------



## Sooz

I'm keeping schtum on names I'm afraid! :smug:

I started on one capsule a day at 32 weeks and increase one a week so will be on the max 6 a day by 38 weeks. I get the Holland & Barrett ones. X


----------



## lolpants

What's EPO??

Lol xx


----------



## Barhanita

I think it's evening primrose oil, Lol


----------



## Barhanita

My 34 week appointment went well. 
- The baby is head down, so it was a butt under my ribs. 
- She gave me a breast pump prescription. So right after the baby is born we can fax it over to the med.supply office and they will give us it. The insurance provides Medela PIS double electric. 
- Because of my low weight gain they want me to have a growth scan at 36 weeks. I already scheduled it, 13 days till I get to see my baby on the ultrasound! I have been feeling scared that she is a boy, so it will be nice to confirm the gender.
- Apparently excessive itching could be dangerous. They took my blood to check how my liver is doing. I hope it's well, otherwise I will have to take some kind of medication.
- She told me that they don't do episiotomy anymore, unless the baby's heartbeat is dropping. Yay!


----------



## mac1979

So, I was just picking up laundry and felt a sharp almost stabbing pain at the very top of my bump, it was only for a split second but it felt like somebody jabbed a needle in there without warning, I almost cried. I am wondering it I just bent over to pick something up an the baby kicked at the same time or what. But it REALLY hurt.


----------



## Barhanita

I really wanted to share these pics, sorry.
Today:

Last week:
https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/xenia/6146665/48475/48475_600.jpg

Wanna see your bumps too!


----------



## Scottish

Fab bump barhanita! You are glowing and growing well hehe! Yay on getting another scan and don't worry I also fear my boy will be a girl as well haha!

Mac I get that same sharp pain down low every day for the past week or so usually when standing up or bending and it is sore. I think it must be as baby lowers Into pelvis it causes the pain possibly. 

Sooz I've seen the RL capsules in holland and Barrett is it the one with the pic if green leaves on it? Haha


----------



## Sooz

Beautiful Bar! We're all so pregnant now! 

It's bump day tomorrow for me so will post then. :)


----------



## Sooz

Yes it is Scottish!


----------



## Angelmarie

Fab bump, Bar!!! you're rockin it! :flower:
I will try and remember a bump pic at weekend to mark 35 weeks. 

Yay for another scan! I'm sure you still have a little lady in there! :winkwink:

Those are the RLT capsules I use too. :thumbup:

Mac I think I know that pain I get mine at the top right of my bump. I don't know what it is. I don't usually feel a foot there at the time but it is a spot which she kicks a lot and often feels bruised... Maybe internally? 


Wow so many of you think I'm going to pop next! The pressure is on! well actually it is... Down there... Ouch! :dohh:

I'm off to bounce on a ball :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

Angel, somehow I think that it won't be you. I don't know who, but not you.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Bar you are rocking that bump! you look fab and so cute :flower: FX that blood test comes back ok and :happydance: on another scan :) 

Me I feel like I whale :haha: but that is ok!!:shrug:

Mac I have gotten pain like that as well at times I think every thing is so squashed in there now! 

I have a lose tooth :cry: it is a baby tooth that some stupid dentist thought it was ok to leave there when I was a child :dohh: it will fall out it is just a matter of when now :cry:


----------



## Barhanita

I have a baby tooth too.. It is ok now, but I am very scared to lose it. Also, I have a cavity and a big fracture on my front tooth, so I will need to get at least 2 veneers. So I am trying to save up some money for all the dental work I will have to do after the delivery.

I hope it doesn't hurt, Celtic! Do you have dental insurance?


----------



## pola17

Oh Celtic!! I hope it won't hurt when the tooth falls! :hugs:

I'm waiting to board that flight to my hometown. I think our flight is delayed! 
I feel bad for leaving Tigran for just a few days! :dohh:

I'm starting to get nervous as take offs are not easy for me to handle! :dohh:

I hope you all are having a wonderful day! :flower:


----------



## pola17

Mac: sounds painful!! Ouch! :hugs:

Bar: looking pretty as usual! :flower:


----------



## Barhanita

Have a great trip, Pola!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Oh Celtic!! I hope it won't hurt when the tooth falls! :hugs:
> 
> I'm waiting to board that flight to my hometown. I think our flight is delayed!
> I feel bad for leaving Tigran for just a few days! :dohh:
> 
> I'm starting to get nervous as take offs are not easy for me to handle! :dohh:
> 
> I hope you all are having a wonderful day! :flower:

Me to!! it is so lose it makes it hard to eat now!!

Hope your not waiting to much longer :hugs: have a great time and I am looking forward to the pictures!! 

Oh meant to say, the baby carrier you have is ok hun I have used them before and they are so handy for shopping trips and trying to cook dinner and baby wants cuddles, I got a new wrap and it was so much better I can wear baby all day and not feel it at all but I am small so as soon as baby gets big I can not use the carrier you have as their feet hit my legs :haha::haha: so keep it and use it for now if you like baby wearing then go for another type of wrap :)


----------



## lolpants

great pics bar :thumbup:
sounds like an overall great appt too!

Get bouncing Angel, I have money on you now :haha:

AFM Baby has been very inactive last 2 days, I think they must have moved in to a cosy position and I'm just not feeling as much? Had a swim earlier and maybe that relaxed them too much? It knackered Phoebe out and she slept for 4 hrs earlier, but Ive only just got her back off to sleep now (nearly midnight!!) Nursery run will be interesting tomorrow!

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

:cake: Happy birthday Celtic! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Argh restless leg syndrome is a big bugger! I would pay somebody to come right now and take my legs for a long walk haha cannot stop moving them which means no sleep so I am down stairs having a bagel with jam and a glass of milk hopefully a full tummy will help me get to sleep. 

Have a fab trip pola! 

Happy birthday Celtic! Have a great day and hope u get spoilt xxx

Lolpants regarding baby movement I do get very quiet days which I think is a positional thing so maybe that's what baby's doing, hopefully tomorrow baby will make up for the quiet days for you xxx


----------



## Angelmarie

Hope you have a fab trip, Pola! :happydance:

Happy Birthday, Celtic! Hope it's a good one! :hugs:

Boo for restless legs, Scottish! I haven't had that in a while thank goodness. I used to suffer from that awfully as a teenager for some reason. Used to drive me up the wall! Hope it passes soon. :hugs:

I am currently sitting on Caelans bedroom floor as he has a raging temp and is complaining of pain in the back of his head?!?! odd symptoms I think but I'm just trying to bring his temp down before I sleep. I am so tired especially after last nights lack of rest with my twinges! :dohh: 

Motherhood :dohh::haha::wacko:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Happy Birthday Celtic! Hope your day is wonderful!:hugs:

Angel hope your son feels better and you are able to get some rest:flower:


----------



## Barhanita

Remember we played the game "who goes next"? Well, I think it will be me... I have Cholestasis, so I will have to be induced at 37 weeks (16th of July). And they will monitor me closely. She said that the risk of stillbirth is way higher for me now.. :-'(

I am so scared... and my husband is away tonight..


----------



## JenzyKY

:hugs: bar. I'm sure they will be watching you closely.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Happy Birthday Celtic!


Bar sorry about the news, I am sure they will monitor you closely and Lena will be fine :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

Bar-I am sure Lena will be fine. You've been through the ringer during this pregnancy, when you see her face you will know it was all worth it.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bar I'm sorry. Things will be fine, you've come this far and are almost there, and they've got their eye on you and baby.:hugs: What were your symptoms?


----------



## Barhanita

Thank you girls! I really didn't have ANY symptoms except for the mild itching. I thought that it was from the heat and mosquitoes. But as soon as my doctor noticed me scratching my ankle, she told me to do the test. And the results came back through the roof...

I am worried that the baby will not be ready yet... Or that she will die... My Lena... less than 3 weeks... I am sorry I am being very emotional right now.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Babies are considered full term by 37 weeks so I think she will be just fine:flower: try to stay positive even though its easier said than done. Hang in there, were here for you :hugs: I've had some itchiness but on my belly so I thought maybe I had it, but I think mine is prob just from my skin being so tight


----------



## Barhanita

Mine is on my feet and hands mostly. I am not too worried about 37 weeks (I am, but I understand that it is way better than anything before). I am worried about the whole stillbirth thing.


----------



## pola17

:happydance: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CELTIC!!!* :happydance:

Woohoo!!! Have fun during your special day! :flower: :happydance: :hugs:


Bar: you must be so scared!!! Don't apologize for being emotional!!! :hugs: it all will be ok! :hugs:

I'm reporting live from my hometown! Will be hard to catch up on you, but I still wish you a happy weekend! :flower:


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Bar :hugs: although the risks are higher, I'm sure part of that raise includes those who don't know they have it. They will jeep such a close eye on you both. In saying that I would be feeling the same :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm having a little too much fun online shopping... bad Pottery Barn Kids for sending me a coupon!!

I'm off to my hometown today! Can't wait!


----------



## Angelmarie

Bar- Im sorry for the crappy news :nope: but keep focused on them having diagnosed it and are keeping an eye on you. Lena will be fine and you'll have her in your arms sooner than you thought! Yay! 

Thinking of you. Keep your chin up. Stay positive. :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks for the Birthday wishes every one :cloud9::hugs:

Bar try not to worry the chance of stillbirth happening now is slim because they have caught it and are treating it and will keep a close eye on you from here on in! GD has that risk as well and I know once I control my sugars my baby will be fine. it when they do not know and it gets out of hand poses the real risk of somthing going wrong :flower: Setari had that as well my friend had it twice on two of her pregnancies and was induced at 38 weeks both times and had two beautiful healthy little girls :thumbup: there is a thread all about it here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...er/416-please-read-obstetric-cholestasis.html might help speaking to others in the same boat as you :hugs: hope you wake feeling much better this morning :thumbup:


Pola hope your having lots of fun with your family and relaxing :hugs:

Jenky :haha: have fun :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

Incurable heartburn, ended up having to get up in the night and throw up and it wasnt good . I am never eating speg bol again over that. And its anything that gives me heartburn. Overdosed on renees too so that wasnt tasty either. Even after I had been sick I was still having heart burn but managed to get sleep. Then soon as I got up I was throwing up again. Acid. I remember this near the end with both boys. Having stomach cramps now from the heaving that was done. 

Other half is in scotland at a funeral and the kids are missing him and this happens. Cant pick anything up as my legs are so sore and I feel like a rock. My head hurts so much today. Sorry for moaning.

And I am trying not to kill the next person that tells me what heart burn med to take. Yes I know what they are and what they exist for and yes I have taken them and yes thats them I am throwing up .


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> Incurable heartburn, ended up having to get up in the night and throw up and it wasnt good . I am never eating speg bol again over that. And its anything that gives me heartburn. Overdosed on renees too so that wasnt tasty either. Even after I had been sick I was still having heart burn but managed to get sleep. Then soon as I got up I was throwing up again. Acid. I remember this near the end with both boys. Having stomach cramps now from the heaving that was done.
> 
> Other half is in scotland at a funeral and the kids are missing him and this happens. Cant pick anything up as my legs are so sore and I feel like a rock. My head hurts so much today. Sorry for moaning.
> 
> And I am trying not to kill the next person that tells me what heart burn med to take. Yes I know what they are and what they exist for and yes I have taken them and yes thats them I am throwing up .

I constantly have to have a bottle of gaviscon with me at all times to sip on or else I am the same! go to bed with heart burn wake up with heart burn! I am drinking more milk becuase of it as well! rennie just do not cut it for me!


----------



## Dragonfly

I am allergic to milk :( so I cant have anything like that. All them heart burn things are the same to me. Throwing up seems to be a temp cure better than waking every hour for a renee. And I do not want to throw up my breaky . My heads thumping here. I have been forbidden from cleaning the house of lifting stuff when other half is away and its a pig stye as the kids are stuck in with me in bad weather. I would love to just go back to bed that dosnt happen.


----------



## mac1979

Been up since 3:30, it is now almost 5 am...and they say to get rest before the baby arrives.


----------



## Angelmarie

I hear you. I haven't had much more than six hours sleep over two nights. I'm feeling a little like an extra from Walking Dead! :dohh:


----------



## lolpants

:hugs: Bar - I think you and Lena will be fine as it was spotted so early on. My friend had it and her and baby were both perfectly fine.

Angel / Mac lack of sleep here too thanks to LO :( Mac I also see you are in final countdown box :thumbup:

DF sorry to hear you're so sick with heartburn :( It is defo one of the worst symptoms IMO

Glad you arrived safe Pola- have a great time!

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Bar I course you feel worried having been told about stillbirth but they will take good care of you and monitor you closely and I am sure the risks are very low for that to occur. Big hugs :hugs:

Angel hope your wee boy feels better :( it's not nice when they sick and helpless xxx

Am having a chilled out day today as I also didnt sleep well due to my restless legs last night then wide awake at 7am :( 

Mac have a nap later on, I have been the same for the past week waking up early hours.

Dragonfly heartburn really sucks big time! Hope it settles soon xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

This is it girls our bodies are getting us ready for the lat night feeds!!! I was up at 4am with little people and the dog!!! she as being silly then I fall back to sleep to wake with heartburn at 7am :haha:


----------



## pola17

Jenzy: I envy you! Coupons + pottery barn = fun! :haha:

DF: :hugs: sorry for the bad heartburn! Hope there's a way for you to ease it! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

BTW Celtic: what are you doing today for your birthday??? :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> BTW Celtic: what are you doing today for your birthday??? :flower:

Not much at the minute!! LOL :haha: I think my inlaws are coming over tonight and even though my hubby was trying to surprise me he told me he is getting me a cake and he got my birthday present a chair for feeding baby :happydance::happydance: my family are coming down tomorrow so we will do somthing then I think BBQ if weather is nice :happydance:

we are also celebrating 16 years together as well today :happydance::cloud9:it is funny we always forget our wedding anniversary but never forget the day we met :cloud9:


----------



## pola17

Oh man!!! You've got so many things to celebrate about! :happydance: hope weather is lovely tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Huge congrats Setarei on the arrival of your gorgeous twins.:happydance: They are both adorable and I'm glad that they (and you) are doing so well. Also I love the name Ayra; one of my friends just named her daughter that!


----------



## JenzyKY

pola17 said:


> Jenzy: I envy you! Coupons + pottery barn = fun! :haha:
> 
> DF: :hugs: sorry for the bad heartburn! Hope there's a way for you to ease it! :hugs:

Got DH a Star Wars towel that was on sale. Thought of you!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Ready, what bras did you get from La Vie En Rose? Also, I am also a huge True Blood fan, (haven't started watching this season yet, is it good)?

Borr, sorry that you and your husband had a fight; I actually had a fight with my DH too. I am a bit more irritable lately and this stupid heat is not helping. I'm sure that you've worked things out by now and I hope that you're feeling better :hugs:

Mac, I totally can't tell Isla's head from her butt, and yes I was one of those preggos poking around at her belly after reading your description :haha:

Bar, you are looking lovely as usual! I am so sorry to hear about the cholestasis but glad that you are not too uncomfortable. I am also sorry you are so worried; I know that everything will be fine :hugs: One of my friends had cholestasis too and went on to deliver a perfectly healthy baby boy. Just think of how exciting it is that you get to meet little Lena soon and you know when she will be coming as well :happydance:

Angel I was :rofl: thinking of you bouncing on a ball, trying desperately to be next! I've been using my ball lately, trying to get Isla to turn as she was apparently breech at my last midwife appointment. 

Celtic, wishing you a very Happy Belated Birthday. Glad that you will be celebrating today. Also, Happy Anniversary as well :flower:

Pola, glad that you arrived safely and hope that you had a wonderful trip! 

In terms of doing some things to encourage labour, I started RLT this week per my midwife's recommendation and am start EPO at 37 weeks. One of my very good friends is getting married on August 17 so after that I will be really starting to try a number of natural methods to get labour started. Likely :sex:, getting DH to press on specific pressure points on foot, visualization, (all of these are outlined in some information that our prental class instructor provided us with). Basically, I'll be trying anything as I am really frightened of having to be induced...


----------



## Barhanita

Thank you everyone! I feel better today I think (maybe because Lena is trying to break my ribs right now?). I do feel like that it's unfair to get all these typically rare conditions: hyperemesis, prenatal depression, POTS and cholestasis all in one pregnancy. But then I think that as far as I know my girl is fine, and I will be fine. And it is way better than a lot of the thing people get. I am meeting my doctor again in 40 mins to talk about everything and do a NST. I will update!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> Thank you everyone! I feel better today I think (maybe because Lena is trying to break my ribs right now?). I do feel like that it's unfair to get all these typically rare conditions: hyperemesis, prenatal depression, POTS and cholestasis all in one pregnancy. But then I think that as far as I know my girl is fine, and I will be fine. And it is way better than a lot of the thing people get. I am meeting my doctor again in 40 mins to talk about everything and do a NST. I will update!


we are here for you :hugs: let us know how you get on :flower:

Mrs Eddie thanks my boys are helping me clean up being supper good!! 


I am so over this horrible pain in the ass GD I swear it is horrible I have lunch healthy one was high after :dohh: get up to do some cleaning, thought I would be ok skipping my snack well I had 1 square of chocolate :dohh: and now I am hypo so have to sit down and wait for it to pass had some milk and plain biscuit :growlmad: I really, really hope it goes away when I have the baby now !!! sorry rant over back to normal now


----------



## bella21

Mrs.Eddie true blood is awesome so far this season :thumbup:

barhanita sorry about the cholestasis but at least they have you under good watch now...feel better :hugs: 

sorry for all the ladies with heartburn and no sleep ! Sleeps been pretty shitty for me too...waking up every 2 hours, peeing 5 times a night. babys been really quiet the past 2 days, its scary. I almost called in yesterday but by 2 o'clock i felt him dancing in there. Then last night and this morning again he's been quiet, i hope he's okay :(


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Bar - im glad they caught it early and you and Lena will be well taken care of!

Happy belated b-day Celtic!

Yesterday was busy - got J's big girl bed ALL DONE!
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zps26f4be66.jpg
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zps1411cfbd.jpg

And she LOVES IT!! slept there last night - no issues! Told me her little brother can have her other room, she wants the new one :haha:

And then today went shopping - bought myself a really nice maternity hoody from Old navy, some nursing bras from LaVie en rose (36 DD :wacko: ), some comfy stretchy cotton pj's for after delivery. A bunch of supplies to make receiving blankets and the crib bumpers. 

So im at home having some lunch and now im gonna start on his curtains. They involve a lot of crawling around on the floor so best do them now before i get much bigger... which by the way i took a bump pic yesterday at 35 weeks :) And i did a side by side of me at 39+5 with J (i showed this one before) and me yesterday!

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/40VS35weeks_zpsf2c22074.jpg


----------



## setarei

@celtic, Happy Bday and anniversary and I'm sorry the GD is being so troublesome. Are you on any meds that are making your sugars more unstable or is it all your body being uncooperative? I hope it goes away for you quickly too, it's such a pain.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ready her bed looks supper cute!!! ooh love the bump pictures you can see your lower in the 39.5 one :)


----------



## mac1979

Celtic-I am in the same boat with my GD. I am trying to keep it under control with just diet and it is getting difficult. Evidently as you get later in the pregnancy and you have more hormones it makes it harder. I only have a few more weeks to deal with it. I think I just need to be more active again to keep everything down. Our basement is so cold naturally that I think I could manage some low impact Zumba :dance: and of course puppy walks.


----------



## Scottish

Loving the bump ready !!!

Here's my 34+2 bump pic! Check out this bad boy haha I am huge and seem to keep growing and growing and my walk today actually is beginning to resemble a duck!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I had my 35 week appointment today and it didn't go too well. I have lost weight and although Dr is not too concerned I need to start eating more I guess, having a growth scan in two weeks to make sure baby is growing good. Having a little swelling but BP is good so he's not concerned with that. Baby's heart rate was good and she's not effaced at all but still head down, cervix completely closed. 

I have been feeling really itchy for about two weeks now and last week I started having hot flashes that are so bad I have to shower to make it stop and it's not even that hot here. Then for the past two days I have been dizzy and nauseous and just an overall not feeling good feeling. Dr sent me tons of blood tests to figure out what's wrong with me. I hope nothing is wrong. Dr wants to see the results next week and if something is wrong I will have to go in, otherwise I go at 37 weeks for scan and check up. I hope nothing is wrong. I just feel awful all day and I just feel like there's something wrong :(


----------



## mac1979

Well, was at my appt with midwife, my bp was high so now in labor and delivery so I can be monitored for a few hours. Wish me luck. Maybe I should be more worried than I am.


----------



## Barhanita

Great bumps, girls!!

Mac and Celtic, sorry for your GD struggles.

And Mac, good luck! I it's nothing.

Borr, I hope nothing is wrong!

I went in again today. The NST was good. My doctor though scared me. She wants me to consider a 36 week induction... Very scary. We agreed on an amniocentesis at 36 weeks to check for the lungs, and if they are ok, to then try to induce me. However, my OC diagnosis is not even official yet - the bile acids take up to 7 days to test. They took so many additional blood tests today, that I lost count. I guess they are trying to cover everything. But she is pretty sure that I have an OC. I will be coming in 2-3 times a week now. They will be taking my blood all the time and doing NST tests. So far she didn't prescribe the medicine, as we are waiting for the official diagnosis.

She told me that she hasn't had anyone with that many different pregnancy issues in 2 years.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar that's scary, I hope they can let you go to 37 weeks 

Mac good luck please keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

Oh blimey, it's all gone off in here today. I'm not very well (HG relapse) so can't answer everyone directly but I hope those of you having issues are ok. I guess it's a sign of how close we are to the end that our bodies are starting to struggle now. 

Big :hugs: all round. X


----------



## Angelmarie

Great bumps Ready and Scottish! :thumbup:

Ready- love J's room. So cute. Pleased she has settled in it. 

Hope all ok, Borr. Keep us posted :flower:

Mac - I hope all is ok. I think you're a laid back person and it goes a long way in these situations. Take it as it comes. Let us know what they say :hugs:

Celtic- hope you're ok and enjoyed your birthday and anniversary. Hope you're feeling well :hugs:

Sooz- so sorry you're feeling rubbish. Hope you turn the corner soon. :hugs:

Bar- I'm pleased to hear you are being monitored so closely and they are doing lots of tests to make sure you will be ok. 36 weeks isn't so bad. Try not to worry. But I will be keeping my fingers crossed that things go smoothly and Lena is able to cook for as long as possible. :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

Still hanging out in l&d. Just bored, good new is that baby passed the nest in just 15 mins. I don't think he likes being watched.:haha:


----------



## Scottish

Aww mac hope u get to home soon and everything turns out well! Xxx

Barhanita you have been through so much you should be very proud of yourself for doing so well :hugs: 

Sooz sorry your hg is causing you problems today bet you have forgotten what feeling normal feels like big hugs To you to :hugs:

And yes all of us seem to be really struggling or suffering at the moment !!! 
Not long to go now girls :)

Xxxxxx


----------



## mac1979

Hey, did everybody's fruit disappear or is it not showing up for me?


----------



## lolpants

:hugs: all round!

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Mac I still see the fruit everywhere here hehe!


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Bar and Borr! 

Today i made the curtains for the baby's room - they are the same as J's except blue and green instead of pink and orange. I needed to get them done, as sewing them requires a ton of ironing which with long curtain panels involves hours of crawling around on your hands and knees - which i am getting to big for :haha: and i hung some letters in J's room.
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/1017103_10153010966100601_1139102692_n_zpsd8dfa35c.jpg

So my to do list for the nursery is to make the bumpers, and a crib blanket, take down the boarder, paint a blue stripe where border was and mount whale decals i bought off etsy. Then i want to do some letters for his wall - i was thinking Splish Splash (as its a whale theme). and a mobile - i saw one i like on Etsy for $80 :shock: i bet i can make it for $30ish and just a few hours of my time!! I also bought the foam for the change table, so i am making a cover for it out of PUL (waterproof material). 

lots to do!


----------



## Scottish

Ready it's amazing! Your truly an inspiration to me as you have done such a fantastic job! I can't wait to see the nursery pics when it's done :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Wow looks like we are all on a rollercaster ride till the end now huge hugs all round :hugs:


Mac hope your ok 

Bar I hope blood test come back clear if not then get your body ready for the induction process so youll respond to it when the time comes


----------



## mac1979

Well ladies, it looks like I am staying overnight. DH went home to eat and will come back later with cake. At least they have a pretty decent menu here to choose from. It will be horrible not being able to sleep at home tonight. I like my puppy and husband cuddles.


----------



## JenzyKY

:hugs: Mac. Are they starting you on any meds?


----------



## mac1979

JenzyKY said:


> :hugs: Mac. Are they starting you on any meds?

No yet, they will monitor my BP once an hour when I am awake and when I wake up at night so I can sleep. Fingers crossed for no meds.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

:hugs: mac! I hope your BP goes down and you can go home


----------



## JenzyKY

Fingers crossed for no mag!!


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Mac :( I hope you are sent home soon. Did i miss it, did you share how high your BP was??


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Wow a lot going on!:hugs: to everyone..hang in there girls!


----------



## mac1979

When I went in it was 190/something, but I was running late and rushing. Since here it has run about 140/90ish. Bloods came back fine and they are doing the 24 hr urine test for protein.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: im glad the bloods came back ok! I hope the urine test does as well :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Hope everything is all well now mac :hugs: hopefully you have gotten home!


----------



## Dragonfly

I really need boy name help.


----------



## mac1979

Not home yet. It is only 5 am here and I will be here another 11 hours or so to finish my 24 hour urine just in case there is protein if I have pre eclampsia. They did give me an ultrasound to check the fluid, which is perfect, and he was not shy about showing his boy parts. Staff here super nice and the food is actually really good.


----------



## twinkletots

Sorry to hear about all the preggo probs ladies. Good news is you are all being closely monitored so the babies will be absolutely fine.
I am struggling with spd and am so immobile. Can barely stand more than five mins without feeling like there is a red hot poker inbetween my legs (and not in a good way!!!)

Loving the bumps too, still need to post mine.
Will hope to hear everyones updates soon


----------



## lolpants

I've just got in from hospital - went in as lack of movement was making me worry- all fine as soon as strapped up! Baby even had hiccups!!

Hope you don't have pre-eclampsia Mac! 

:hugs: Twinkle!

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mac hope all is clear and you get home soon :flower:

Twinkle ouch!!! sounds so painful 

lolpants so glad all is ok :hugs:


wow we are having an eventful few days eh!!! wont be long before some babies start coming :happydance:

Setari hope all is well with you and the twins update us when you can :hugs:


Me I am like a demon possed today, want my house clean and kids home most of the day yesterday and this morning and the house as like a bomb went off!! they did help me clean up though so that is a bonus!! I gave out a lot though :blush:


----------



## Angelmarie

Hope you're feeling ok, Mac. :hugs:

Lol- oh no with the lack of movements! glad all is ok though :flower: 

Twinkletots- I am so sorry about the SPD. You sound like I was in my last pregnancy and you have every ounce of my sympathy. It's bloody awful. Have you been offered physio? Admittedly the actual exercises didn't help me at all but they give you a support belt and a shiny sheet for helping you get in and out of bed which are helpful. I hope it eases for you. Thinking of you. 

Celtic- that is how I started this morning - wanting to clean etc but the bug soon left me and I am now sitting on the bed watching a DVD with Caelan. Eden is at a party and Daniel is working so we are just chilling out :happydance: 

35 weeks today. Eek!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Hope you're feeling ok, Mac. :hugs:
> 
> Lol- oh no with the lack of movements! glad all is ok though :flower:
> 
> Twinkletots- I am so sorry about the SPD. You sound like I was in my last pregnancy and you have every ounce of my sympathy. It's bloody awful. Have you been offered physio? Admittedly the actual exercises didn't help me at all but they give you a support belt and a shiny sheet for helping you get in and out of bed which are helpful. I hope it eases for you. Thinking of you.
> 
> Celtic- that is how I started this morning - wanting to clean etc but the bug soon left me and I am now sitting on the bed watching a DVD with Caelan. Eden is at a party and Daniel is working so we are just chilling out :happydance:
> 
> 35 weeks today. Eek!

yay to 35 weeks, I am now sitting down and do not plan on moving much!! ent hypo so that is not helping :dohh: my own fault skipped my snack opps


----------



## setarei

Eventful few days for everyone it seems. I hope things get smoother so the last weeks aren't too stressful for you guys.

We're doing great here. I'm being discharged in a few hours and the kids have been on breastmilk for a day now and are tolerating it well enough to start increasing their feeds :happydance:. There's been some scary moments but that's to be expected at this stage.


----------



## Barhanita

Looks like it have been a very hard few days for everyone. Mac, I hope they find no protein. Lol, good thing that the baby got active. They seem to always get active in the hospital. Hugs to everyone else who is in pain. Borr, have you heard about your test results?

My doctor started me on Ursodial, which should reduce the amount of bile acids. I am very afraid of a failed induction. My cervix was 4 cm two weeks ago.. I think at 35-35.5 weeks I will start all the labor stimulating activities. My amnio is in 11 days...


----------



## Barhanita

Ok, my bile acids just came back at 12.. It is TINY-LITTLE bit elevated... I don't think I should be induced at 36 weeks at this level.. I will have to have a serious conversation with my doctor...


----------



## mac1979

Sitting here, in my bed and bored. Hopefully I can get out this afternoon. I desperately need some mental and physical stimulation (as in movement, stop thinking dirty ladies).


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> Ok, my bile acids just came back at 12.. It is TINY-LITTLE bit elevated... I don't think I should be induced at 36 weeks at this level.. I will have to have a serious conversation with my doctor...

I would agree completely with you Bar, remember at the end of the day it is up to you , your body your baby I am sure you can agree to extra scans etc to make sure baby is ok and go from there!! I would be so worried that they induce to early and end in a c section!! if you needed one for baby health then hell yea but really hope no one needs one from to much intervention :thumbup:

Setari so happy to hear from you :happydance: hope the babies get to come home soon as well sounds like they are well on thier way!! are they still needing help with breathing or doing it all on thier own yet! :hugs:


----------



## setarei

Arya never needed help with breathing, but Cyrus was on cpap for 7 hours. The biggest issue now is getting ivs into them since their veins are so small which is great news considering their age.


----------



## pola17

Hey girls!!!

I feel so bad for not catching up! I'm currently at my hometown and I'm visiting my family and I'm now helping my aunt to prepare everything for the baby shower she's organizing for me. It'll be at 4pm!
I barely have time to be online.. Yesterday I visited aunt Marina... She's my grandma's aunt and is 97 years old... Yesterday she said she wants people to stop calling doctors as she's dying soon, so I went to say goodbye.. She thought I was my mom! :dohh:

Anyways: celtic, Lily, bar and Mac... I read very quickly that things are not going too well with you! Lots of hugs! :hugs: I hope things go well and I'll keep you all in mind!! :hugs: :flower:

Hope the rest of you are doing wonderfully! :flower:

DF: as for baby boy's names.. Perhaps do you have many options?? I don't think I can be much help anyways! :haha: :flower:


----------



## Scottish

Good luck with your chat with the doc barhanita xx

Pola enjoy your time with family and have a great baby shower xx

Setarai I am so happy everything is good with you and baby's xxx

Fingers crossed you will be out of hospital soon mac!

Twinkletots ouch your SPD sounds awful, big hugs :hugs:

Dragonfly I don't even have a name yet so unable to help sorry! I really hope once he's born I will have a name pop into my head we all like!

I bought RLT today and just had a cup of it and I really enjoyed the taste yummy! I actually feel good after drinking my first cup, nice and refreshed! Hopefully I remember to drink it as I am awful at trying to do things like this hehe


----------



## mac1979

Never thought I would say this, but I wish they would come and pick up my urine for the test. The sooner they get it to the lab the sooner I get the results.


----------



## Dragonfly

I have a few now, well two names in different orders. I have to talk to Darren when he gets back.


----------



## mac1979

I get to go home tonight


----------



## readynwilling

YAY Mac! glad to hear you get to go home.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> I get to go home tonight


Yay :happydance: so glad you get to go home :flower:


----------



## pola17

Yay Mac!!! That's great news!!! :happydance:


----------



## Angelmarie

Great news, Mac! What's the plan of action? :flower:


----------



## lolpants

That's great news Mac!

Setarei great to hear the twins are doing so well and you will be home soon too!

:hugs: Bar hopefully time will go quickly and appts will go well and you will have Lena in your arms to help you forget all the troubles you have had

DF you sharing your names on here? 

Pola sorry to hear about your Grandmothers Aunt - glad you get to say goodbye, I know from recent experience what a blessing that is! Hope the baby shower goes well!

AFM - My last day at work today!!! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Fab news mac! Home sweet home :)

Have a great last day lol xx

Ladies who live in uk question!
Me my oh and dd would like to go away for a couple of days after my hospital appointment tomorrow, we live in glasgow but want to go down to England somewhere, was thinking london but its quite far to travel! Any of you ladies down south have any suggestions where we could go which is not to much hard work for a heavily pregnant woman haha, xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I am cagey about name sharing as people seem to tear them up and point out negatives putting downers on me and making things harder so I keep them to myself.


----------



## lolpants

DF I am the same - I refuse to share names for same reasons. It is only my OH, 1 friend and this thread that has heard the names I like! With Phoebe my Mum openly said 'I don't like that name' when I told her! Just rude!!

Scottish, maybe go to Blackpool? That's much closer - I had a great time there a few weeks back. You can always get on a tram or a horse carriage to save walking up and down the front? 

Lol xx


----------



## mac1979

I am on modified bed rest and have to go back twice a week for NSTs and ultrasounds to check fluid and size. If my bp skyrockets again or too much protein shows up in another urine test I will be induced. Hoping I get to 37-38 weeks, preferably 40.


----------



## readynwilling

:hug: Mac! you just cook those babies as long as is safe for both of you!! if you make 40 weeks, great, if you don't - thats ok. You did really great! Bed rest is HARD! 

People often tear apart names IRL - but i have always found people on Bnb to give solid honest opinions and be very supportive! 

I think we are going with Tyler as a first name. I have requested Jackson as a middle name as it was what i WANTED for a first name but was denied by DH. I think Tyler Jackson sounds ok. I don't LOVE Tyler, but i like it enough... My last name is Machen (May-chen). Tyler is also my DH's middle name :)


----------



## Sooz

Glad you're going home Mac. 

Paige's boy name would have been Tyler James. Would have liked to use Tyler as a middle name this time but it doesn't work with the first name we've picked.


----------



## mac1979

I thought of the name Tyler, but it didn't go with the middle name I want (Melvin, after my dad). I asked my husband what he liked and he said he likes Xavier, so we have Xavier Melvin Carlson.


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, glad you are home! I love they will let you wait till you go into labor naturally. 

For me, since it will be at 36-37 weeks, they will probably induce me from scratch. Have you ever heard of induction with no pain relieve? This is something I wanna try. After yesterday's childbirth class I am completely terrified of labor.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Anyone else look around their house and want to clean everything but doesn't have the energy? It's getting me down :(


----------



## mac1979

I want to clean but I can't on bed rest.


----------



## bella21

baby dreams, yes! i feel that way! before i was zipping around cleaning like crazy now i just want no part of it but its driving me nuts looking at it!

mac glad you're home now! just cook that baby a little longer ! and if not thats okay, i feel were all pretty safe right now! (and i definitely had dirty thoughts when you said that before :haha: )

bar i havnt heard of that but it sounds painful haha 

I want nothing to do with work anymore. I just want to be at home all day and get ready and set up for baby....but lay around all day at the same time lol. come on august!!


----------



## mac1979

Bar-it may be down to you and me for who is next.


----------



## Dragonfly

lolpants said:


> DF I am the same - I refuse to share names for same reasons. It is only my OH, 1 friend and this thread that has heard the names I like! With Phoebe my Mum openly said 'I don't like that name' when I told her! Just rude!!
> 
> 
> Lol xx

I dont mind people not liking its when they start to take the piss and tell me how our child will be bullied and mock the names. 
Rather people said they didnt like it than that. Not like I am picking strange names or anything with how they go on. My mum was the worst she gets all insulted when I dont pick family names.


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, it probably will. I will be definitely induced by July 17th, and maybe a week sooner. Also, I am on 3-times a week monitoring, so if anything is wrong, they will deliver right away. No August babies for us, Mac, July babies!


----------



## JenzyKY

July 17 is a great day. That's my brothers birthday.


----------



## Angelmarie

Random icky question... Have any of you checked your cervix yourself? :wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Random icky question... Have any of you checked your cervix yourself? :wacko:

Nope have not tired at all!! not sure I could reach any way :haha: or I might 

Oh wow Bar and Mac FX all stays well for you both but looking like July babies for sure all right!!


----------



## lolpants

Bar and Mac your battle is on! Who pops 1st!!?! :haha: You may even beat Kate Middleton! You have both pretty much fully baked your babies so all should be good! :thumbup:

No Angel? Have you?

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Just had to share what I got for my birthday a new baby bag but it is more like a handbag which suits me just brilliant!! https://www.diapers.com/p/jj-cole-technique-diaper-bag-red-23819

From what I am reading on reviews it is more suited for a breastfeeding mum's than if your using bottles so perfect for me :happydance:

hope every one is doing well I am so uncomfortable today!!! :dohh: feet are looking good back tonormal size knew the do that before my appointment on Tuesday!! 

Scottish is your appointment tomorrow good luck if it is :thumbup::hugs:

Pola are you still with your family or on your way home yet!! any pictures from your shower!! or may be I will see them on FB :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

lolpants said:


> Bar and Mac your battle is on! Who pops 1st!!?! :haha: You may even beat Kate Middleton! You have both pretty much fully baked your babies so all should be good! :thumbup:
> 
> No Angel? Have you?
> 
> Lol xx

Yes :blush: I did it tonight as I have been having so much cervix pain that I got super curious if I was feeling effacement or dilation :blush: I do not claim to be a professional or even have much clue what I'm on about :haha: but there was blatantly enough room to get more than a finger in?! :shrug: I freaked myself out a bit so I didn't poke any further :haha: but I'm wondering?!? 

I have also been experiencing a lot of itching which is freaking me out in the light of Barhanitas recent experience. And the pressure and braxton hicks today have been extreme. Ive been narky at Daniel and The boys have been a bit of a handful today and I have sworn all day that the stress would end me up in L&D! :dohh:but I'm still here! And enjoying some chill out time ON MY OWN! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Angelmarie

Lush bag, Celtic! glam mum!!! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angel my poor sister said she would hate to be living with me now as I was making her so nervous ,she thinks I will go in to labour before August :haha:
OOH wonder now about your cervix would you get it checked!!! glad your chillin now :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Thought I was going in to labour with pain in the ass like last time, instead stank the house out. opps.


----------



## Angelmarie

Do you think you will pop before August? :flower:

Yes I think I might ring hospital tomorrow to suss out cervix pain and check on itching to be on safe side! Im sure I'm just being paranoid but better safe than sorry! 

Hope you're more comfortable now, Celtic. :flower:


----------



## Angelmarie

DF- :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Do you think you will pop before August? :flower:
> 
> Yes I think I might ring hospital tomorrow to suss out cervix pain and check on itching to be on safe side! Im sure I'm just being paranoid but better safe than sorry!
> 
> Hope you're more comfortable now, Celtic. :flower:

Nah not unless they induce me!! although for some reason I keep expecting to see a show or somthing lately:shrug: I keep checking feel like I am back in first tri or waiting on AF to show :haha::dohh:

Let us know how you get on!!!!:flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

Oh you all are cracking me up! I heard your cervix isn't completely closed after you've had a baby. It feels a little open. My friend is 36 weeks now and was checked. She is 3 cm and 75% effaced. She was the same last time and delivered at 39 weeks.


----------



## Dragonfly

Nah I think I will go over due in usual style of my babies, I blame their dad who is late for everything.


----------



## mac1979

So I just had the most painful bowel movement I have ever had. I thought my insides were coming out. DH has been so sweet today, getting me food and filling up my water for me. My MIL even offered to buy me red raspberry leaf tea.

Just one problem. My mom is all in a tizzy because I told her I want DH and I to be home for a week before anybody sees baby. Now my brother told me she is upset and he doesn't understand why. I said DH and I talked and we decided that would be best for us and that is the end of the discussion as I need to keep my BP down. I really hope they respect my wishes.


----------



## CelticNiamh

JenzyKY said:


> Oh you all are cracking me up! I heard your cervix isn't completely closed after you've had a baby. It feels a little open. My friend is 36 weeks now and was checked. She is 3 cm and 75% effaced. She was the same last time and delivered at 39 weeks.

Yep it is normal for it to be 1 cm open not so normal to be 3 cm and 70% effaced all ready bet she goes quick :flower:

Mac ouch!!! yikes good luck with that!!! my mum and sisters would be so upset if I told them not to come! but they do not stress me out and I will be glad of extra hands for my 2 year old so it suits me! hope you get your wish :thumbup: so you can relax and bond!


----------



## Angelmarie

JenzyKY said:


> Oh you all are cracking me up! I heard your cervix isn't completely closed after you've had a baby. It feels a little open. My friend is 36 weeks now and was checked. She is 3 cm and 75% effaced. She was the same last time and delivered at 39 weeks.

I haven't laboured though? two sections so this wouldn't be true for me... Am I wrong? :shrug: god there's so much to learn and remember! :dohh:

Celtic- I was just saying to my Mum the other day that I wonder how many pieces of tissue paper I have looked at after I've been to the loo over the past few months! as I had so much bleeding in my previous pregnancies I am constantly checking for... Something?! :haha:

I can understand your mum being upset, Mac but at the end of the day if you and your DP have made a decision, then it's only right that it should be respected. Good luck. I hope it goes to plan and you don't have any unnecessary stress over it :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Celtic the bag link ain't working on my phone so will check from laptop tomorrow! Sounds lush though :)

My appointment is tomorrow morning and I can't wait to to find out what doc says about my blood results! Hopefully find out more info on my induction to!

Angel I haven't tried to feel my cervix since I got bfp but you have me intrigued now haha! I would defo freak out though if I could fit a finger in it :/ d


----------



## Scottish

Doh my phone clicked reply before I finished! I think a finger means 1cm dilated? I am sure I read that somewhere anyway haha

Dragonfly I am lol at your comment about the pain In your ass :)


----------



## mac1979

The reason for the wait is that I will be worn out if I am induced and establishing a milk supply. If it would be a 10-15 minute visit that would be fine, but they would stay for a few hours and I would have to play hostess and not nap or rest. Also my dog needs to get used to a baby being in the house without people going in and out.


----------



## Scottish

Mac you are well within your rights to decide when to have visitors! The sad thing is family can be so touchy they don't understand that baby's are exhausting and life changing it takes a few weeks to adjust to the new life you now have! My family would be the exact same if I told them not to visit for a week, I would defo be in the bad books! I already stressing about them coming when baby's born :( xxxxx


----------



## JenzyKY

My parents would be very upset if they didn't at least get to meet my baby but it is all up to you. I want the help, though. 

She was 3 cm dilated for weeks last time too. She got her hopes up until she looked in her baby book and saw that.


----------



## Barhanita

I really want to be dilated and baby engaged very soon!! Never thought I would be hoping to go into labor between 36 and 37 weeks. But with my cervix being firm and over 4 cm long I think I have no chance.


----------



## Barhanita

I guess it depends on a type of parent. If it was my MIL she would help me plenty and will not bother much. My mom, though, would expect to be entertained and cooked for. But no one is coming, we are on our own.


----------



## Angelmarie

I'm hoping my mum will be at the birth while MIL is caring for the boys. Then both mums will spend some time with us at the hospital before going home. Then, over the next few days we will either visit each of them or they come to us. I'm in a great position where both Mums are fab! But I will have extended family which might have to wait a bit longer. I'm hoping that's ok. 

So Eden has come down with a raging temp and headache like Caelan had the other day. :dohh: It's 4am here and I've just been up dealing with him. Daniel (DP) sleeps talks a lot of random and bizarre stuff. This is the conversation we just had when he stirred from sleep slightly: 

Me: 'Edens not very well'

Daniel: 'What's he down with??'

Me: 'Raging temp and headache'

Daniel: 'At smokey joes?'

Me: 'Smokey joes?'

Daniel: 'Yeh the restaurant'

Me: 'Smokey joes is a pawn shop not a restaurant' (it's a dodgy, run down shop in the centre of Newcastle)

Daniel: 'Oh yeh'

Me: 'What has that to do with Edens raging temp?'

Daniel: 'I thought you meant he wanted to go to pawn shops more'

Me: 'Erm. No. He's ill and it has nothing to do with pawn shops or restaurants'

Daniel: 'Oh right' (begins to snore again).

Must be lovely to sleep THAT soundly you're THAT delirious! 

:dohh: I mean, what am I dealing with here?!?! :haha:


----------



## Scottish

Just seen that convo on fb! Hilarious I was laughing so much :)
I say silly things as well in my sleep if someone wakes me and I am still semi unconscious lol
Hope your wee boy gets well v son though poor wee soul xxx


----------



## lolpants

My Mum would never speak to me again if I said she couldn't visit in 1st week- Phoebe was born 4:43am and my Mum was there by 5.30am!! I understand your reasons, and I hope for your sake that your Mother understands, I just know mine wouldn't!

We're all due next month!!!! :happydance: (although I think we will end up with quite a few July babies!!)

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I could even go this month as I am due start of aug. But people think DD means baby comes on that date LOL no its estimated due date, could be before after but never on that date. If I go over due I do not want to hear people asking me constant questions and blaming me. I think i will just have to say F off to them and give me a break. But with my ovulation dates which I got wrong it showed I ovulated earlier than I thought so I wonder will baby come a few days early, humm.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish what time is your appointment :flower: hope it is good news with your blood and the antibodies :thumbup:


so quite in here today!!! every one cleaning :haha: that is not sleeping that is!

just finished our hot press filled 4 bags of recycling of old clothes we already got rid of about 7 so far :happydance:

after my appointment tomorrow, I am getting the last bits for my hospital bag and get it packed then I will feel more relaxed I think :happydance:

feeling lazy now going to chill and relax with my mum and DH who has the week off work :happydance:


----------



## mac1979

I need to get my hospital bag repacked today. I had it partially done then had my "slumber party" there on Friday, so repacking needs to be done. Plan is to bring it with when I go to my appts just in case I am told that they need to induce or I need to stay there again.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> I need to get my hospital bag repacked today. I had it partially done then had my "slumber party" there on Friday, so repacking needs to be done. Plan is to bring it with when I go to my appts just in case I am told that they need to induce or I need to stay there again.


Think that is a good idea Mac, anything can happen at this point!!! :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

Good idea Mac!! and stand strong on your decision for no visitors. Then if you change you mind after - its your call. I was the same, said i didn't want visitors right away (i meant for a few hours not days tho) and i was more than happy to let everyone in after an hour or so :) and would have gone nuts with no help for the week (my DH went back to work the next day!)


----------



## Scottish

My appointment was fairly quick but the 2 hour wait for it wasn't boo! 

I still have the antibody present so I need to return in 4 weeks for review (I will be 39 weeks then!) then getting booked in for induction the week after just before my due date. I am frightened of being induced as no idea what to expect eeekk now am hoping he decides to make an early appearance! 

I ve still not got the cleaning bug just tiredness from insomnia at nights :(
We going away soon thinking Manchester for couple of days! Oh selling his car so waiting on guy collecting it then we going in my car! 

On Friday I am determined to go shopping and but everything I need for hospital bag and baby! That's my mission anyway :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> My appointment was fairly quick but the 2 hour wait for it wasn't boo!
> 
> I still have the antibody present so I need to return in 4 weeks for review (I will be 39 weeks then!) then getting booked in for induction the week after just before my due date. I am frightened of being induced as no idea what to expect eeekk now am hoping he decides to make an early appearance!
> 
> I ve still not got the cleaning bug just tiredness from insomnia at nights :(
> We going away soon thinking Manchester for couple of days! Oh selling his car so waiting on guy collecting it then we going in my car!
> 
> On Friday I am determined to go shopping and but everything I need for hospital bag and baby! That's my mission anyway :)

2 hour wait oh boy sounds like mine when I go in :dohh: FX he does come early but look in to induction and see how you can prepare!!

they either use the gel, which you stay in bed for an hour I think!! then you can get up and move around walk etc to see if you can get things moving your self! the gel ripens the cervix and can be enough to get labour going if not they may break waters and use a drip to bring on contractions ask for a sweep at the 39 week appointment as well :thumbup:


----------



## Scottish

The doc said its a pessarie they insert at neck of womb and I could get up to 3 of them. Must be the gel you mention! I will be doing some research on induction to prepare me so I know what to expect! Thanks for heads up on asking for sweep I will see what they say when I return :)


----------



## readynwilling

i think an induction with the gel/pressarie one is much more likely to be able to do it without pain med's (i think it was bar who asked). The pitocin drip brings on VERY strong, very FAST contractions, which make it more difficult to labour without some relief! but in Bar's case with the medical concerns im not sure they would do an induction without the pitocin :(


----------



## mac1979

I finally talked to my mom last night about the whole situation and I know it got my blood pressure up and it upset DH. I explained to her that I will need time to recover and establish my milk supply, and time for DH and I to bond with baby as his company gives him 2 weeks of fully paid paternity leave and he can work from home if he needs to. Then she responded "Well I need to bond with my baby too" to which I replied "Xavier is MY baby and needs to bond with me first as I am breastfeeding and his daddy, everybody else is secondary". I may have been harsh but my mom has always been overbearing and wants things done her way, she already is trying to get me to pronounce his name a different way than I want. I just won't be able to tolerate everything happening right away without blowing up at her.


----------



## readynwilling

oh yeah Mac - set your boundaries! good on you! its hard to tell your mom stuff like that! But you know how she is better than anyone!! :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

On a side note how long should I bounce on my ball to get the head to engage at least a little? I am trying to get myself ready in case they have to induce soon. I am also starting red raspberry leaf tea today too. It may be too late, but it is better than nothing.


----------



## CelticNiamh

readynwilling said:


> i think an induction with the gel/pressarie one is much more likely to be able to do it without pain med's (i think it was bar who asked). The pitocin drip brings on VERY strong, very FAST contractions, which make it more difficult to labour without some relief! but in Bar's case with the medical concerns im not sure they would do an induction without the pitocin :(

I always get pitocin they do not use the gel if you have had a previous c - section, I have managed to labour with out pain relief but my labour was very fast and very painful but I managed! I was so glad I did it with out anything!! but a little gas and air, I did not plan it that way, I was just waiting on till I thought I might need one, but things moved fast and when they were ready to give me an epidural I said no to late!! I knew I could not sit still for him to do it :haha: the thoughts of staying still in one position while he put a needle in my back was a big no no!!! baby came about 15 minutes later :) :haha:

I think if you prepare and know it can be more painful you can do it with out an epidural or try more naturl pain relief methods, hypobirthing, acupunture, homepathitic remidied etc I think once you feel informed and confidient and face labour with no fear!! that helps a lot! 

Scottish yep that is the gel!!! they may use 3 of them if one or two do nothing to change your cervix may be look in to taking EPO and inserting it as well from 36 weeks, that helps ripen the cervix. deffo ask for a sweep more than likely he will do a internal to see how your cervix is doing at the 39 appointment any way!! any thing that helps get a head start on the induction process is good :flower:

wow it is really looking like a lot of us will be facing inductions sooner rather than later!! :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

I put this on Facebook but thought I would share with you ladies too since we are all in the same boat.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jK-NcRmVcw


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> I finally talked to my mom last night about the whole situation and I know it got my blood pressure up and it upset DH. I explained to her that I will need time to recover and establish my milk supply, and time for DH and I to bond with baby as his company gives him 2 weeks of fully paid paternity leave and he can work from home if he needs to. Then she responded "Well I need to bond with my baby too" to which I replied "Xavier is MY baby and needs to bond with me first as I am breastfeeding and his daddy, everybody else is secondary". I may have been harsh but my mom has always been overbearing and wants things done her way, she already is trying to get me to pronounce his name a different way than I want. I just won't be able to tolerate everything happening right away without blowing up at her.

I agree with Ready :thumbup: you know your mum better than any one so stick to what you want :thumbup:

I sat on my ball for as much as I could every day, try EPO as well!!!


----------



## mac1979

My midwife said not to use EPO since she has seen a lot of research where it causes PROM.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> My midwife said not to use EPO since she has seen a lot of research where it causes PROM.

I have heard that, but yet to see any one who has had their waters go from it but yea If in doubt!!! :flower:


----------



## readynwilling

my MW asked me to start taking EPO at 36weeks - funny how they all have different opinions! Mine also isn't happy i have been drinking RRLT for a while already - but as you can see - no baby yet - so whatever she thought it might do, it hasn't!


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, my goal after work today - to pack my bag. What do you have in there?

PROM - so your waters break, I want that! Usually brings on labor, doesn't it?

So many of us are being induced. Crazy!


----------



## onebumpplease

My midwives haven't mentioned when they would start to consider induction :shrug:
I am so at the end of my tether with the amount of strangers that a) ask me my due date, then b) say ooooft you'll never make it. Ok I must look big, but why do strangers think they have the right to comment!!


----------



## pola17

Hey girls! So hard to catch up!!!

How's everyone?? Hope you all had a fantastic weekend!!

I'm home now, had a fantastic, yet emotional time with my family. I'm overwhelmed by how my cousins (who are my age and have babies) were so sweet to me, I forgot how warm it feels to be with my aunt. I spent last night crying... I miss them so much, but today Tigran is cheering me up!!

Hope no one had had any scare and you all are good! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> Mac, my goal after work today - to pack my bag. What do you have in there?
> 
> PROM - so your waters break, I want that! Usually brings on labor, doesn't it?
> 
> So many of us are being induced. Crazy!

well if your waters break there is normally some changes to your cervix so makes the next step easier :) 

onebump they prob wont on less something pops up before your DD then they let you go as long as possible giving you a chance to go in to labour your self :thumbup:

Pola :hugs: hope you feel better soon and so glad you had a good time :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

Bar-PROM is premature rupture of membranes. Basically they go before your body actually goes into labor so they have to induce you anyway. So bad idea. 

I bounce on my ball for 10 mins at a time 4 times a day to try and engage the baby's head. I do it for such a little time because of my BP issues. I also just got my RLT from my MIL.


----------



## readynwilling

mac - can you sit on ball without bouncing?? even just sitting in that position while watching TV or something can help promote proper baby position!


----------



## Barhanita

I am starting the ball exercises today.

Wish me luck. DH and I are meeting my doctor in 2 hours to discuss the induction (36 vs 37 weeks) and everything. I am really worried, but really happy that Aaron is there with me to talk to the doctor.


----------



## Barhanita

And Pola, welcome back! I hope your DH will cheer you up.


----------



## JenzyKY

At this point it'd be PPROM as we aren't quite term yet. Even though its close and I'm slightly freaking out! 

Good luck Bar! You can always ask about steroids if you are worried about 36 weeks!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> I am starting the ball exercises today.
> 
> Wish me luck. DH and I are meeting my doctor in 2 hours to discuss the induction (36 vs 37 weeks) and everything. I am really worried, but really happy that Aaron is there with me to talk to the doctor.

Good luck Bar :flower:


----------



## readynwilling

hope you appt goes well Bar! glad you dh is there for support :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck for your appointment, Bar! glad you have DH for support. Looking forward to hearing how things go. 

I had the steroid shots with Eden who was born at 29 weeks and they worked a treat despite being rushed. He was only ventilated for 15 minutes! 

I know it's a complete worry, Bar but I am sure you and Lena will both be absolutely fine. 

I bounce on my ball as much as poss but sometimes its not very comfortable. Im feeling a little cramped in there now! I don't know how people carry multiples so well. My mum is a twin and both her and her twin weighed a good 6 and a half pounds each! I can't imagine. 13 pounds and 8 limbs! :wacko:

I have been feeling very peculiar this evening. I don't know how to describe it. Very anxious and nervous and breathless. Every little thing has stressed me out and made me feel like I am having palpitations but my pulse seems ok. I feel like I am waiting for something but I'm not sure what it is?!? Very difficult to describe. :shrug:


----------



## pola17

Bar: good luck at your appointment :flower: and Tigran did a pretty good job cheering me up!!

Angel: :hugs: sorry you're feeling anxious.. I guess the same feeling will hit me soon! :wacko:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So apparently all my test results are normal. I guess I am just feeling like crap for no reason. I am obviously happy all is good but I just wish there was a reason for my feelings so I could fix it :( 

I hope your appointment went well Bar. 

Angel I got that same feeling 3 times last week, was part of why I thought there was something wrong with me. :shrug:

Mac glad you are home! I know it's hard but try not to even worry about what will happen when baby comes regarding visitors, once the time comes you will do what you feel right!


----------



## mac1979

So, I finally got all of my tests set up this week I have my NSTs and ultrasounds on Tuesday afternoon, and Friday morning. On Friday, I have to be in at 9 am to have blood drawn, have my NST and ultrasound at 9:30 and my midwife at 10:30. I am going to be there all morning on Fridays. I really hope DH can be there for everything.


----------



## JenzyKY

Mac that'd be awesome if your DH could come. Mine doesn't like to take that much time off.


----------



## pola17

Lily,

Getting normal results is good!!! :hugs:

I dunno if I told you, but last wednesday my OB/GYN informed us that he has a heart condition due to stress and for the next 6 months, he has no licence for deliveries and surgeries! :dohh:
We still have to find a new OB/GYN... today we had an appointment with one that was recommended by a friend... he was so serious, however, he was very professional, his office even had his own ultrasound machine, and he even perfomed one!
He says now that my boy´s face is looking up! :dohh: I hope he moves on time so I can have a normal delivery! :dohh:

How´s everyone?? :flower:


----------



## readynwilling

Pola - sorry to hear about your OB!! I hope u like the new one :) yay for impromptu ultrasound!! Baby has time to rotate face down and probably will :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

This child has not been out of my ribs all day. Beginning to really hurt.


----------



## pola17

Thanks, ready! I hope he's not a little rebel! :haha:

Mac: sorry for the rib pain!! Ouchie!!!


----------



## bella21

pola welcome back! glad you had a great trip!

bar how'd everything go at your appointment? i hope good! :hugs:

mac same here with the ribs! he's not hurting me though, moreso taking my breath away


I went to get an oil change and inspection on my car today. An $80 day turned into a $400 day :dohh: It ended up I needed all new tires and he said I was lucky they didn't blow on my already! It really sucked to spend the money but I feel like me and baby will be much safer now and I don't know what I would've done if something woulve happened with Chase in the car and I didn't catch it earlier!

Im washing the last couple loads of baby clothes and I just have no motivation to finish! I hope the nesting kicks back in soon...28 weeks was too early for nesting cause everythings messy again lol. Next week ill be washing all the crib bedding and bassinet covers and all that fun stuff ! 

hope everybody is doing great!!


----------



## Barhanita

My visit went ok. During the NST I was on my back, which almost made me to pass out. They switched to my side and then to a sitted position. Well, little Lena was doing well all the time. Her heart is really low, so I hope she dropped. Even though it doesn't look like that.

My NST was 2 hours long, even though she passed right away. But in my practice you cannot get off the monitor until the doctor says it's ok. And my doctor was in L&D with some difficult patient. Anyway, she came almost 2 hours late, but at least she did!

So the plan is to start the induction on the 17th. UNLESS my liver tests or the itching are getting worse. I will be 37 exactly on the 16th. The sad thing is that my doctor will be on vacation. So I will be induced and delivered by someone else, who is a male and very old. I guess it's ok, I just really like my doctor. 

Mac, I have a very similar schedule. NSTs 3 times a week, blood draw 2 times a week, an ultrasound the next week... My DH came today and will probably come for an ultrasound. He cannot take more time off. But if anything was to happen, he will just drive/bike over immediately. 

Borr and Angel, sorry you are feeling not great. But Borr, great labs is fabulous!!


----------



## Barhanita

Pola, I will be delivered by someone else too... And I don't even get to choose.


----------



## pola17

Bella: OUCH!! but hey! Every penny is totally worth it! :thumbup: I agree.. you and your LO will be much safer! :hugs:

Bar: glad to know the appointment went well, but sorry you had a difficult time! Almost fainting is not fun! :hugs:
As for choosing doctors... In Ecuador is NEVER a good idea to get the one on dutty... they can perform a c section without you needing it, and some doctors here are extremely rude.. so because of my insurance I can switch a doctor! :thumbup: I just feel bad mine can´t be there.. he´s a great person, and I know he got depressed when his wife lost their bean during second tri, and on my last appointments he looked very sick! So I hope he recovers soon! He´s such a great doctor, that I´ll keep my control appointments with him! :thumbup:


----------



## lolpants

Sorry to hear that you both have to go through so many appts Mac and Bar but hopefully will ease your worries re your babies :hugs:

It is strange how you guys get to choose drs - here you get delivered by whoever is on duty at the time. Unless you have a homebirth then you would have your community midwife.

Today is my Nans funeral :( Gonna be a tough day :cry:

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Oh just seen I am in last box though! yey! xx


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

A lot going on the past couple of days. 

First, I am sorry to hear that some of you have been feeling ill or having some scares lately...

Bella, good to know re True Blood, can't wait to start watching it. Also, I totally hear you re work; today I did not want to get out of bed :blush:

Beautiful bumps Scottish and Ready.

Setarei, glad that things are going well with the twins, keep us posted on their progress!

Pola, I hope you had a great time at your shower and glad that you had a fabulous time with your family. Sorry about your OB, hopefully they find you a wonderful replacement soon. 

Lol, congrats on finishing work, very exciting. Also, will be thinking of you and your family today. I hope that the funeral brings you some closure. :hugs:

Mac, glad that you are out of the hospital. Hope that you can keep baby cooking for as long as possible. I think you were totally right to have that conversation with your Mom, you need to do what is right and most comfortable for you and your DH. I am still trying to decide how I will manage visitors as we will have lots of friends and family who want to come and visit. I know we'll figure it out though. Also, my midwife told me to start EPO at 37 weeks (weird how there are so many different opinions about this). I am also sitting on my ball to watch TV, etc as Isla was breech at my last appointment so I am trying to get her to flip.

Bar, I think you could plan to have an unmedicated birth even if you're induced but be open to the possibility of taking pain meds if you find that things are too intense. I am trying to create a birth plan that is somewhat flexible as my goal is to have an unmedicated birth but since I've never been in labour before, I want to give myself "permission" to use pain relief if possible without feeling guilty about it. I am so glad to hear that all is well with Lena and its very exciting that you have a date for her arrival now! :happydance:

Angel, I was :rofl: at your conversation with your DP, too funny!

Onebump, I would just ignore people who make those stupid comments. I have only been told that once but really felt like smacking the person :grr:

Borr, glad to hear that all is well but sorry you've been feeling so awful :hugs:

Had a great long weekend here. Went out for my friend's Bachlorette Party. Thankfully, my two friends with young babies were also there and not drinking so I was not the only sober person there. :thumbup: My Mom also got me some really cute outfits that I can wear immediately post baby, which was so awesome of her. Can't get over how quickly time is passing and that we are going to start having more and more babies here; it is incredible :wacko:


----------



## pola17

@lol: :hugs: Yes, it´s going to be a difficult day for you!! But I´m sending you lots of hugs! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Mrs. Eddie: yay for bacherolettes! :happydance: I always have fun on those!! And that´s great your mom got you clothes for once you deliver... I haven´t bought anything for me! :wacko: I hope I can fit on something! LOL!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey ladies, 

Only home after a long day!! I was hours in the hospital :dohh: but all is well, insulin was increased again and baby is breech :dohh: so will be doing exercises to turn him:haha: so back in 2 weeks and then at 38 weeks we are making a plan for delivery YIKES!!!

lolpants :hugs: hope your ok today :hugs:

Mrs Eddie sounds like a great weekend:flower: I am so joing you in bouncing on a ball to get baby to turn :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Pola, it was so fun. I was a little apprehensive at first as I thought everyone else might be drinking but it ended up being a great time. I am also super happy that she got me a few things. I bought a lot of maxi dresses while pregnant so will likely be living in those as well for the first few weeks. Also am going to get a couple more pairs of comfy yoga pants in a larger size...

Celtic, glad to hear that all is well with baby but sorry to hear about the breech position. I actually find it quite comfy on my ball, I do some pelvic tilts on it as well. Hopefully we both have luck bouncing those babies into the proper position :haha:


----------



## Sooz

I hope everything went well today Lol. :hugs:

So exciting that people are getting induction dates now! There's going to be babies galore arriving soon. :dance:

Mac my little monster is also a dreadful rib dweller and it kills me. If I try to bend I get a foot in the lung! 

Celtic good luck getting your little guy to turn. I have to admit I'm terrified limpet will suddenly pull a 180 on me but I think they're wedged good and proper now tbh. 

AfM I've been nesting like mad. I'm currently repainting all the gloss work in our house and its like the never ending task. I'm half way through sorting our room out and the hospital bags are packed except for snacks and drinks. Dh is home Thursday whilst Paige is at nursery to help get stuff out the attic and sort her room a bit. 

Actually cannot believe I'm due a month today. :shock:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Pola, it was so fun. I was a little apprehensive at first as I thought everyone else might be drinking but it ended up being a great time. I am also super happy that she got me a few things. I bought a lot of maxi dresses while pregnant so will likely be living in those as well for the first few weeks. Also am going to get a couple more pairs of comfy yoga pants in a larger size...
> 
> Celtic, glad to hear that all is well with baby but sorry to hear about the breech position. I actually find it quite comfy on my ball, I do some pelvic tilts on it as well. Hopefully we both have luck bouncing those babies into the proper position :haha:


Are you getting kicks in your cervix!! I was worried baby foot was going to come out or break my waters they were so strong earlier today!! I had a feeling he was breech esp as I have no rib pain or kicks in the top of my tummy at all :haha: going to check out spinning babies I know they have exercises to help encourage baby to turn!! 

I think I would be so upset if I got to 38 weeks and he was breech and told c section I am going to research breech delivery because I know I got a 10 pounder out and this baby is no were near that or will be when he arrives more like 7 and a half 8 pounds if even so I think I can do it! 

Or I might look in to the movement thing they do to turn baby won&#8217;t do it if it can hurt baby though! agh need to stop worrying :haha:

I need to buy some clothes for after baby is born as well, I have very little that will fit post delivery


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow, Sooz crazy that you're due in a month :wacko:

Celtic, yes was definitely feeling kicks around my cervix and she has been doing something to my bladder recently too as I will feel like I have to pee but can't and when I'm walking I will get these sudden urges to pee too sometimes, very odd. I haven't felt as much movement down there recently so I am hoping that she has turned but not sure, (I will find out at my midwife appointment next week). Will try not to stress about it if she's still breech, still plenty of time to turn around. :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

Celtic: Didn´t know you were at the hospital!! :hugs: But glad all is well! :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Celtic: Didn´t know you were at the hospital!! :hugs: But glad all is well! :flower:

Thank you Pola :hugs: :hugs: it was a very funny appointment when my doctor said the endocrinologist would see me in 2 weeks and he would see me in 4 which I stood looking at him with my eyes popping out of my head!!! I said 4 weeks sure that is cutting it fine LOL he said yep 38 weeks :haha: I said you deliverd me at 38 weeks and he said ah yea I will see you then and we will make a plan!! he was giggling at me!! so now I know I could go on the 30th of July and be in the next day being induced :dohh: guess I better make sure I am ready just in case :haha: but he does not take risks so I know he is happy with me and he has looked after all my babies! my hubby thought it was very funny as well! 

you know if I wanted to find out what I was having now if I did not know that is!! there would be no hope at the minute the position of baby meant we could not see much at all and no way could we see the potty shot :haha:

Mrs Eddie those kicks in the cervix hurt LOL and I have been feeling the same with my bladder as well, some times it makes it very hard to wee esp when you get a BH at the same time!!:dohh:


----------



## lolpants

Thanks for your thoughts Ladies! Today went as well as it could - I remained reasonably composed. Lots of people I hardly ever see, like my bro from France etc, all very concerned for me and rubbing the bump etc.

So many issues with everyone in this group - I wouldn't be surprised if I end up being one of the last to pop, as everyone seems to be getting offered earlier inductions!

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Celtic sorry baby is breach! Glad everything is fine

Lol sorry about your day, it must have been hard, :hugs:

Pola sorry about your OBGYN, I would die if mine couldn't deliver me :(


----------



## Sooz

I'm waiting to be triaged at labour ward. Bleeding with clots, they told us not to mess about and come in so Paige has had to come to.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> I'm waiting to be triaged at labour ward. Bleeding with clots, they told us not to mess about and come in so Paige has had to come to.



Omg hope you're ok you did right going in , keep us updated if you can thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Omg Sooz I hope everything is ok :hugs: Keep us posted


----------



## more babies

I hope everything is ok Sooz! :hug:


----------



## Barhanita

Sooz, keep us posted please!! I am thinking of you and hoping everything is fine.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Oh no Sooz, hope all is OK, keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

I hope everything is fine Sooz!!


----------



## setarei

Sooz, that sounds scary. I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## JenzyKY

Praying Sooz!!!!


----------



## mac1979

Back home from my appointment. My NST was awesome, the lady said the baby was very happy, and we saw his face briefly in the ultrasound and he has a lot of hair and his fluid is perfect. Only issue is my BP again 145/90, I have to do another 24 hr urine test, except I collect it at home this time. Worst case scenario, I have mild pre eclampsia and they induce Monday-ish at 37 weeks. Best case I just have pregnancy induced hypertension and they will induce 39 weeks at the latest. I was given permission to go to Wal Mart and pick up some newborn and preemie onsies, just in case and to go to a relatives house on the 4th as long as I stay in air conditioning and stay really hydrated. I am pretty laid back about it, and taking things as they come. Stressing about it won't help my BP any.


----------



## pola17

I´m keeping you in my thought, Sooz!! :hugs: :flower:

I´ll be checking regulary to check updates! :hugs:

@lol: :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mac so sorry you are going through this. I agree that you should not stress as it wont do any good. :hugs: I hope you got to but some cute onesies :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Sooz:hugs:keep us posted, hope all is well!


----------



## bella21

sooz :hugs: thinking about you and really hope all is okay !!


----------



## pola17

Maaaac!! I´m so embarassed I just read your post! :dohh:

Chica: :hugs: great to know your LO is doing great and will have beautiful hair to look very handsome! :winkwink: more and more hugs! :hugs: I feel so guilty because I just read this! :dohh:


----------



## Crystal5483

Question!

How do you know a real contraction vs Braxton hicks? Before today I've had loads of random tightening then today between 4 and 5:15 I had five that were actually painful in my back and lower abdomen. I got home and sat down and haven't had like anything since. 

Could today's have been more "real?" 

I was induced with my first (6 1/2 years ago) and got the epidural two hours later so honesty I can't remember anything!


----------



## Crystal5483

Sooz praying for you!!


----------



## pola17

Hey Crystal!! Unfortunately I have no idea! :nope: Sorry I can´t help much! :dohh: But hope all goes well with you! :hugs:

Now, I need to vent for something personal:

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *smashes chair against the floor*

Ok... better!


----------



## Crystal5483

You ok Pola?


----------



## pola17

Yes I am... just having a hormonal vent! :winkwink:

BTW, can you call a doctor.. re reading it does sound like real contractions but I´m afraid of talking BS as I´m a first timer and never experienced it! :haha:

Do you still have them?? :flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

I've had some real ones (I think!) and my doctor didn't seem too worried. He said it was practice. Mine aren't in any pattern though!


----------



## Crystal5483

Yea they haven't stayed around. I'm seeing her tomorrow anyways so I will inquire then. :)


----------



## Barhanita

Crystal, my doctor doesn't care about my contractions, because they are irregular. I do feel period-like cramps and pressure in my back. How are you doing in general?

Mac, I hope they will let you go to 39 weeks! Sorry about your BP.

Pola, what's happening?

I wonder how is Sooz doing.


----------



## pola17

Hey Bar! I was getting hormonal and irritated thinking about painting the nursery's wall! :haha:

Also, I wanted to feel like a rock star by smashing something against the floor! :haha:

My hormones are driving me bananas! :wacko:

Good night girls!! Sweet dreams!!! :flower:

(BTW didn't literally smashed anything, but imagining it was fun! :haha: rawr!)


----------



## JenzyKY

Finished Henry's mobile and my DH made one of his curtains tonight! It was too late to do the other! It is starting to look more like a nursery!


----------



## Sooz

Hi all, thanks for your thoughts, we finally got home at 2am after three hours in a room on labour ward. 

The consultant eventually turned up and did a speculum and said it's an ectropian bleed from outside my cervix. They've no idea what set it off but are not concerned, it might happen again and if so only to call I'm for prolonged bleeding. I was wiping clean when I went to bed. They've taken a swab and bloods to check why I keep feeling faint and ran a CTG for two hours. I did notice my BH hit 80 at one point when Paige was very upset and limpets heartbeat dropped from around 130 to 108. It also tended to rise when she was crying if I wasn't having a BH.

Anyway we should have been home sooner but there was confusion over who had discharged us, the MW thought we'd gone home! Not very inspiring of confidence.


----------



## Barhanita

Sooz, I am very happy you are fine!


----------



## Angelmarie

Just read your dramas, Sooz! So pleased everything is ok. You must be so tired. Hope you can take it easy today :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

I can never keep up with this threat so I pop in and out and never get to comment on every one individually so sorry for that. I do feel bad over it as I miss so much of whats going on in every ones lives, instead only catching a bit and not having time to read back to see whats happened. 

Anyway its like a month till I am due. I am wondering if my baby will turn but I dont think so so I have an app tomorrow and going to ask what will happen if beby wont turn.


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: Sooz, so happy the bleeding was nothing to worry about!


----------



## lolpants

Eek wow a lot has happened whilst I've been in bed!!

Glad you and limpet are ok Sooz! Must have been stressful for Paige bless her.

Mac you are doing great not stressing out, hopefully baby can bake for as long as possible - and it's great that they are letting you get prepared and enjoy your holidays a bit!

Pola smash that guitar and throw that TV outta the window! let it all out! :grr: :haha:

Crystal - I think I had real ones last night as it wasn't just the painful tightening and pressure felling, but pain in my lower back - right down to my bum

Lol xx


----------



## Crystal5483

Dragon I'm the same way I can never keep up!

Lol I'm going to ask the doctor today. Appointment in less than two hours and I can't wait. We can discuss any and all findings from yesterday's ultrasound.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sooz I am so glad that everything is ok. How scary and poor Paige she must have been scared too 

I have been having horrible back pain for a few weeks that's not really back pain but butt pain, yesterday it got so bad I couldn't move and was crying from it. I think it might be sciatica since the pain is butt and goes down my thighs. I tried some of the ball exercises but it was just too strong :( I don't know if I should call my doctor over this? I felt so bad for DH he was trying to help me but couldn't I just couldn't even walk to the bathroom


----------



## readynwilling

Sooz im glad you are home and all is relatively ok :hugs:

Mac - you have such a good attitude. I hope you make 39 weeks! but whatever is safe for everyone :hugs:

I have my 36 week appt today at 2pm (its only 8:36am here) and now i go weekly! Nothing compared to some of you girls that are going a few times a week - but for having really easy pregnancies, its kinda a burden :haha: 

I ordered a fisher price rock and play sleeper for beside my bed yesterday. and i picked out my bottles (playtex nurser drop ins - i am going to bf/pump) on the weekend. Picked up a new Juju be diaper bag (hid the $ tag from DH LOL), and my baby K'tan came in the mail. Not much else i need now!

Im getting through the bumper pads in the nursery. J is all set up in her big girl room and loving it - i have to get her some bookshelves still tho. So its coming together at my house. i have 8 working days here at work, and then im on "vacation" for 2 weeks then i start my Maternity leave July July 29th with baby due Aug 1. I might be a week without pay as J was a few days late, so im expecting this little guy to be but we will survive. 

My work is giving us $20 target gift cards for "working safe" - hard to be dangerous sitting at a computer all day LOL. But i'll put them towards another box of diapers :haha: i have a mega box (88 dipes) of NB size and size 1 and i have all my Cloth diapers so i good to go.

i will have sort his clothes - they are all still packed away in bins. decide what im taking to hospital - although i have decide to be a rebel and pack my diaper bag in early labour to give me something to do :haha:

Last night while giving Miss J a bath, i pulled out my ball and sat on it (instead of the toilet - with the lid down haha - which is where i normally sit) so much more comfortable! i should have thought of that forever ago LOL


----------



## mac1979

For all mommies out there, I think this was dicussed, but what is better, the Moby wrap or the K'tan? I have heard good and bad about each. I need to find something sooner than later.


----------



## readynwilling

i think its pretty personal Mac - some like moby, some like Ktan. I have a few friends who LOVE their K'tan so thats why i choose it (and i don't want to have to tie anything LOL).


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Lol, glad that the funeral went as well as can be expected.

Mac, that's a great attitude to have, no point in stressing. I have my FX for you that you make it to 39 weeks :thumbup:

Crystal, as many other ladies have said, as long as your BH are irregular no cause for concern. I have gotten a few now but totally at random times. I do feel my bump tighten from time to time with no pain, not sure if that is BH or not? :shrug:

Pola, glad that you didn't actually smash anything you wild woman :haha:

Jenzy, its so exciting that things are starting to come together in your nursery. Ours is still not 100% complete but I like to go in it from time to time as I find it such a relaxing place to be already :cloud9:

Sooz, I'm so glad that everything is OK with you and baby. Hope you get a chance to rest today :hugs:

Dragonfly, really hope that baby turns for you, still lots of time :thumbup:

Borr, that does sound like sciatica. One of my co-workers suffered terribly with that when she was pregnant and actually had to go on leave early. I would definitley call your doctor and ask about options to help ease pain. Perhaps massage, accupuncture or a visit to the chiropractor? Hope that you feel better soon :hugs:

Ready, sounds like you are well organized! My shower is this weekend so I feel like after we get things sorted after that we can figure out what we still need to buy and then get the last of our stuff. I am also going to have to buy a few things for me over the next couple of weeks for the hospital and post baby (a couple of nursing bras would probably be a good idea :haha:).


----------



## pola17

Sooz, glad all is well!! :hugs: hope you could have slept some last night! :flower:


----------



## pola17

Ohhhh Lily, sounds painful!! :hugs: :flower: hope your doctor can give you directions.. Sounds like no fun! :nope:

@lol: good idea! *throws tv out of the window* *giggles*


----------



## Barhanita

Borr, sorry for the pain!

Mac, I have Moby, because sososo many people recommended it. Also, I have Ergo.

Crystal, I was at L&D on monitors last night and asked about the difference between BH and real contractions. The nurse was very nice and showed the difference on the trace - BH are lower in amplitude. Real contractions look like mountains. BH look like hills. I was having both. I didn't even notice BHs, but real ones put a lot of pressure on the bottom of my uterus and gave me period-like cramps.

Yes, we had to drive to L&D last night, because the baby wasn't moving much. Due to cholestasis I have to go every time I don't feel her, even if it's just a for a little time. The nurse was SO nice! I felt in love with her. Now I really want her at my delivery, but it's unlikely, because they have more than 60 nurses. Anyway, baby Lena started moving after I had a lot of water there. Her NST was beautiful. Tomorrow I go in for a NST again.


----------



## pola17

Bar: sorry about last night's scare! But yay for Lena doing great!!! :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

So I've been getting quite strong BH for a couple of hours. Back pain too. My BH have never been as strong or as frequent. I also sat down on the loo (to check my cervix :blush: as I read that the back pain could be a sign of dilating) and I THINK some of my waters went?! I mean I didn't need a wee and it was clear and had no smell (I cod tell this as I got some on my hand :blush::dohh:) 

I'm going in the shower but I'm feeling I had better get checked out. Eek


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh Angel, good luck!

I've been getting back pains, cramps and shooting pains up my back passage. No regularity at all, nor sign of show or waters, so am pretty sure nothing is actually happening. Had similar feelings around 10 days ago and mw said it could be practise pains...ho hum


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Yes please get checked hunny x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar sorry you had a scary night and glad it's all good with Lena 

Angel how exciting!! Please keep us updated!


----------



## mac1979

Angel-hope all is good! You are far along enough that the baby should be fine if it was your waters.  

Borr-if it is your sciatic nerve acting up a chiropractor should be able to help you.


----------



## Dragonfly

TMI :haha:


Spoiler
my anus is swollen and itchy, ouch


----------



## mac1979

So, I am pretty sure baby dropped. I feel a bit lower and my ribs haven't hurt today, I just had a couple of nudges to my ribs, but I feel him moving everywhere else.


----------



## Scottish

Hey all! Just home from our few days away! It was nice to have a final hol just the three of us until baby arrives! Feeling popped now hehe, done so much walking! We went to manchester then spent this morning in Blackpool before heading home!

So much been going on here as usual haha!

Lolpants big hugs :hugs: hope u are doing ok now and I hope everything went well with your nanas funeral xxx

Sooz wow what a scare you must of had thank goodness all is well though xxx

Pola hope the cyber throwing helped you to feel better hehe,

Sorry I know I have missed some of you but I have read everything xxxx

Oh and angel good luck be interesting if something occurs from the queiry leak! Thinking of you :)0


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Bar, sorry you had such a scare but glad that you and Lena are OK :hugs:

Angel, wow that is exciting! Keep us all posted!

Welcome back Scottish, glad that you had a great trip!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> So I've been getting quite strong BH for a couple of hours. Back pain too. My BH have never been as strong or as frequent. I also sat down on the loo (to check my cervix :blush: as I read that the back pain could be a sign of dilating) and I THINK some of my waters went?! I mean I didn't need a wee and it was clear and had no smell (I cod tell this as I got some on my hand :blush::dohh:)
> 
> I'm going in the shower but I'm feeling I had better get checked out. Eek

OH sounds like you should get checked just in case :flower:

Sooz so glad all was ok in the end, how are you feeling now :hugs:

Pola feeling better I hope!! :hugs:

Borr I get that pain as well, rest does help but hopefully baby moves, as it cause by them pressing on a nerve:hugs:

Ready ooh sounds like you nearly ready all right, I got a few more things today so just about sorted, I am not getting checked that much even though I am high risk back in 2 weeks :dohh: I guess beside the GD my pregnancy is going well LOL 

Mac hope baby has!! give your ribs a break! loads of running to the loo trips instead though :dohh:

Bar so glad all was ok!! better to get checked if your worried! 
 
My baby is having a quite day, still head up in my tummy and feet in my girly bits :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

Angel, let us know what the doctors say when you get checked out!

We are all so close to our babies' birthdays!


----------



## Sooz

Good luck angel, I was so freaked out when I thought I might have been having a show last night. My head was just screaming "but I'm not ready!" 

Much better thank you celtic, I felt pretty shitty until a nap thus afternoon but am back to painting now. Just the odd but of brown discharge at the moment. :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz so glad your ok!! do not over do it though :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Thanks everyone <3 

The BH settled down along with the back pain. I have had no other gushes though lots of discharge... I rang MAU and she said to put a pad on and if it happens again to call back. 

I'm cool with that as I didn't want to disrupt the boys at bedtime etc but when I had PROM with Eden this happened for a few days before I realised it was my waters :dohh: I was pretty naive to it all back then! 

Fingers crossed its nothing. I think DP is a bit disappointed he rushed around changing the litter tray, putting bins out, packing his 'dad bag' despite me saying to chill out :haha: at least he didn't freak out he just got stuck into being prepared. 

Have to say though its given me a kick up the arse! if all is well then tomorrow I must go into nesting frenzy as I am not nearly ready!!! :wacko:

Glad you're feeling better Sooz! 

Pleased to hear that you had a lovely break, Scottish! 

Hope your ribs are getting a bit of respite, Mac! 

Glad you and Lena are ok, Bar :flower:

Sorry if I missed anyone out. :flower:

Sorry I got your hopes up for nothing! :dohh::haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angel as long as your ok and happy :hugs: we can wait!


----------



## onebumpplease

Just glad you are ok Angel :thumbup: I would worry if I went into labour over next couple of weeks. However I did make a good dent inur spare room today. I hope that one week tomorrow it will be a nursery rather than a spare room. Alsoy hospital bags are getting there, need OH's clothes, my nightdress is drying, also need snacks, but think I'm nearly there. All of baby's stuff is packed at least.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

You are more organised than me in that sence! Still not done my bags and I've been meaning too for weeks!


----------



## onebumpplease

Baby dreams, I started two weeks ago on my bags and STILL going though...


----------



## Scottish

Glad you are well angel!

I am determined to get my hospital bag done by next week and also to sort baby's room and buy everything else I need! 

I am in bed barely able to keep my eyes open however I know I will not sleep well :( every night is the same! 

Night night all xxx


----------



## Sooz

I was super relieved last night that I packed my bags Monday, although we were woefully unprepared from a Paige point of view. 

Glad all is well though Angel, hope she stays put a couple more weeks at least!


----------



## Barhanita

I need to finish my bag tonight


----------



## readynwilling

Im leaving my bag for when labour starts - im a rebel. I have zero desire to have it packed for 4 weeks LOL


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Sooz glad your ok!

I have been popping in and out of here reading! Hope everyone is doing good! 

How likely is the cord to get wrapped around the baby's neck? It's something I've been hearing about that happened to some people and I'm kind of freaked out about it now :(


----------



## Sooz

Lots of babies are born with nuchal cord but it hardly ever came causes a problem unless you have something like polyhydramnios or something. The MW just unwraps it as soon as they are out.


----------



## Angelmarie

I am PETRIFIED about the cord getting wrapped around the neck. It happened to my cousin and it caused cerebral palsy. Then it happened to my SIL and her LO passed away at 29 weeks due to it. Sorry for the dark thoughts. These are the experiences closest to me and that is why I have such a fear. Having said that I have heard of LOTS of cases where it has happened and it has been problem free! More often than not that's the case I'm just paranoid! :dohh:

So I still don't know what's going on with me. I lost some of my mucus plug first thing this morning. No more leaks but my bump feels different. I don't know whether that's psychosomatic or what? 

I'm going to brave a trip into town this morning to pick some bits up. thank goodness DP is self employed ashes going to take time off to come with me. What's the betting my waters gush in the middle if Marks & Spencer's or something?! :nope:


----------



## Dragonfly

Cord accidents scare me too. This baby is breech/ transverse and the placenta is stopping baby tirning and even on the spinning babies site it says there could be a reason baby is like that so leave it, ie cord to short and it makes me nervous about normal labour so I am off today to voice concerns . See what my consultant says. I just have a bad feeling about this. I aint forcing my baby to turn . I always go with my gut on things.


----------



## lolpants

Ooo angel it is sounding like you will be meeting amelie very soon!!!

Glad Lena behaved in the end Bar! It is like they wait until they're put on monitoring to do their lil dances!!

Does this mean a c section for u df? Will mean no going 2weeks over your due date at least!!

Glad you had good hols Scottish! 

Still not organised here! Phoebe ill and off nursery so taking up all my time! I'll be doing the same as you ready and packing as I go!!

Had a midwife appt earlier
Baby measures 40 weeks from outside already and I will probably have scan on Monday to check position and size etc

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Meant to add phoebe had cord around her neck twice and was fine xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Well there you go. Little porker of a baby has went from breech to normal position in the past 2 weeks and kicked the placenta in to the right position also from anteriors. Seems someone is behaving and getting ass in to gear. :) so I am stop crapping myself now about horrible stuff and concentrate on natural labour. Also baby is over 6lbs , so another big boy like my other two. Does the baby put on a pound a week from here on in?


----------



## Dragonfly

Also they do not push sections on mums here. I was actually going to ask for one if this baby wasnt moving and the consultant said even if baby was breech they wouldnt even talk to me about it.


----------



## pola17

Morning girls!!!! Later I'll catch up! :flower: :coffee:

However, I must say: Dragonfly: that's fantastic news!! :happydance:


----------



## more babies

Good luck Angel! Hopefully you can get what you need to get done without your water breaking!


----------



## Angelmarie

Thats great news, DF! yay! 

Im back. No more waters have gone. I didn't get everything I needed. I couldn't get nursing bras (I really want underwired ones- going to have to order online).

No more leaks and no more plug. But the pressure down there is phenomenal! I can hardly walk. Wish I knew what was going on.

It's very warm here at the moment and I'm feeling very hot and bothered!


----------



## mac1979

Not much going on here yet today (its only 10:30) last night we went to DH's cousins house for an early 4th of July celebration. We let off an artillery shell and I don't know who jumped more, me or the little nub. One of the cousins glared at me a lot, she has a new little baby (just a month or two old), I was getting some more attention because of my scare last week. I was just there and only gave information when I was asked about it and said so far that everything has come back fine so far. To be fair she was on the outs with the family for a little over a year. 

Now I just have to convince DH to finish some baby shopping with me today. Maybe I can claim stress as a reason he needs to go with. 

DF-woo hoo for baby turning!

Angel-Hope your waters stay intact for a couple more weeks at least.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey ladies :flower:

DF great that baby has moved :happydance: I think it is half a pound from here on in to DD how big were your others give you a better idea :flower:

Angel hmm sounds like that baby is supper low yikes it is very warm here as well and they are saying it going to be a very hot over the weekend and in to next week. I am the same need to order my nursing bras online as well. I prefer underwired ones as well


pola hey hun :thumbup: hope all is well how your MIL behaving 

lolpants I say I measure 40 weeks from fundal height as well, but baby is not big I feel so big though :dohh: hope Phoebe is all better soon!!! 

Mac some people are just strange :shrug: glad your doing ok though! 


I have had such a busy few days, I was at the hospital with my hubby he had a little lump in his back so they removed it, thankfully it is nothing nasty and he will be ok, but it was deeper than expected so he needed internal stitches as well as out side ones, he has to take it very easy now as were it is on his back he could tear his stitches :dohh: should be fun for me LOL he was very good though he let me go to one or two shops for baby stuff :happydance: I wanted hats for the baby for my hospital bag and we went in to TK-max and I spotted a nursing pillow for great money only 13 euro it is a great one a balboa baby nursing pillow https://www.balboababy.com/cat-3/Nursing-Pillow.asp very happy with it now I have two although my 2 year old has the one I made ih his bed he loves it :haha:

PS baby still breech :dohh: turn baby tun :haha:

ok catch you all later!! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

I weighed myself today. Now very depressed.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

DF great news about baby!

Mac good that things are calm for now! I think it's a good excuse to go baby shopping :) 

Angel I hope you finish getting all the baby things done, hopefully she can give you some time before she comes :)


----------



## Dragonfly

so whos going to pop next here? I dont think me I only over cook my babies lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I think Angel or Mac :) I don't feel like our little lady feels like coming out anytime soon. We are so close to being full term some of us. I have a scan next friday to check everything is going well because of the weight loss so we'll see :)


----------



## readynwilling

Dragonfly said:


> Also baby is over 6lbs , so another big boy like my other two. Does the baby put on a pound a week from here on in?

I hope not :haha: or we are looking at 10lbs'rs :wacko:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I remember reading somewhere that they gain about an ounce a day in the last 4 weeks. so about half a pound a week I guess.


----------



## readynwilling

borr.dg.baby said:


> I remember reading somewhere that they gain about an ounce a day in the last 4 weeks. so about half a pound a week I guess.

I believe i have read this too :thumbup:

i had my 36 week MW appt yesterday. No data as i am back to my regular midwife.. so got told, baby is happy :haha: blood pressure is good, measuring is "perfect for gestation date" although it can't be as i was measuring 36.5 cm at my 35 week appt unless i didn't grow this week.

she checked for palpitation/engagement - told me baby is (and i quote) low :wacko: hahahaha

JUST GIVE ME SOME DATA TO WORK WITH :haha:

Anyway next week i see her in her office at 37 weeks and i am to start my EPO. And she is coming for a home visit at 38 weeks. She also asked me to buy some plastic sheets, in case when i call her to come check me when i am in labour we don't have enough time to make it to hospital. She is gonna check for dilation at 39 and 40 week appts and if i am at all dilated ( i was 2cm dilated at 40w with J) she wont come to home when i am in labour, i am to meet her straight at hospital.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Wow ready seems like everything is planned! My doctor hasn't even mentioned anything about labor, I will freak out if it comes as I have no idea what to do or where to go. I guess we'll talk about it next week at 37 week appointment? Hopefully?


----------



## readynwilling

oh yeah my Midwife keeps going over what to do when i go into labour... 

If i see "bloody show" (she calls it :sick: ) mucus plug - no need to call. UNLESS i am bleeding...

If my water breaks call right away
When i hit 5-1-1 Contractions 5 min's apart, 1 min long, for over 1hr. I told her i didn't go to hospital first time until contractions were 3 min's apart.. and she said (and again i quote) 2nd babies faster :haha: 

We have gone over these plans every appt since 27 weeks :wacko: It was at my last appt with my back up MW that she mentioned they can come to my home to check me instead of hospital which i liked the sound of!! 

she seems quite convinced this labour is going to be fast! i can dream, but im not getting my hopes up. 

I also had to do my Group B Swap at my appt. i thought those weren't usually done till 38 weeks :shrug: but i was reading about the test in Ina May gaskin's "natural child birth" book last night - apparently EVEN if Group B is present it affects very few babies, and that you can have the bacteria one week and its gone the next...


----------



## mac1979

Ready, I had my GBS test same day I had my scare (which they were going to do anyway). I think it is normal in last 4 weeks or so. Thankfully I turned out negative. One thing I don't have to worry about.


----------



## mummyosborne

Hi ladies I had my little boy on Monday at 32+6 he was 5lb3oz and is doing wellin special care xx


----------



## Barhanita

Mummyosborne, congrats on your baby!!!!!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mummyosborne congratulations on your baby boy!! Glad he is doing well!


----------



## readynwilling

congrats Mummyosborne!!


----------



## Angelmarie

Congrats, mummyosborne! hope you are feeling ok. Hope Matthew is home with you soon :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

P.s. that is an excellent weight for 32 weeks! :thumbup:


----------



## mac1979

Congrats mummyosborne! So glad he is doing well. 

I think next is between me, Angel and Bar.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Congrats Mummyosborne! Glad he is doing good!:thumbup:


----------



## Sooz

congratulations on baby Matthew! :cloud9:

All good here, no bleeding old or new today so am hopeful it stays that way. My show was very bloody with DD so worried I'll get the two confused if it keeps happening. Missing an abruption is my biggest fear though, research published earlier this year shows the HG doubles your risk of that happening. :(

Anyway MW is doing our home visit tomorrow and we still have none of the baby stuff out of the attic. :dohh:

I expect we'll discuss our birth plan tomorrow too. :dance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

mummyosborne said:


> Hi ladies I had my little boy on Monday at 32+6 he was 5lb3oz and is doing wellin special care xx


Huge congrats :flower::hugs: what a great weight as well hope he is out of special care very soon and home with you!!

I had a post done up earlier and posted a link to somthing I got for baby and for some reason it said it had to be checked by a mod :shrug: bit strange hope I have not done any thing wrong :nope:

DF step away from the scales, I know I nearly cried when I saw the scales in the hospital on Tuesday :wacko: I hope when I have baby I lose all if not most of it 

OOH babies put on up to half a pound in the last few weeks :thumbup:

I wont redo my post just incase it gets approved later I will only be repeating my self :haha:


----------



## more babies

mummyosborne said:


> Hi ladies I had my little boy on Monday at 32+6 he was 5lb3oz and is doing wellin special care xx

Congrats!!!! Also glad to gear he is doing well and was a good weight!! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Angel, that is so exciting, totally think you're going to be next!

Dragonfly, so glad that baby turned for you, awesome news! :thumbup:

Borr, yep you're right, I read half a pound a week as well for baby weight gain. 

Ready, sounds like you are well prepared. I'm excited to hear about your HB, something I am definitley considering with Baby Eddie 2. 

Huge congrats Mummyosborne. Hope you and baby are well! :hugs:

Today it is way too hot here, just toured around some of my donors and felt like a sweaty mess...


----------



## Dragonfly

readynwilling said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Also baby is over 6lbs , so another big boy like my other two. Does the baby put on a pound a week from here on in?
> 
> I hope not :haha: or we are looking at 10lbs'rs :wacko:Click to expand...




borr.dg.baby said:


> I remember reading somewhere that they gain about an ounce a day in the last 4 weeks. so about half a pound a week I guess.

That sounds more accurate. Consultant did say 8 or 9 lbs on birth but she said them machines get it wrong as they did with Alex, said he was a small baby and he was 8lbs and chubby. So I have told others to dump the new born sizes they have never fitted my kids ever. 



mummyosborne said:


> Hi ladies I had my little boy on Monday at 32+6 he was 5lb3oz and is doing wellin special care xx

congrats! thats a good weight for 33 weeks nearly as mines about 6lbs.


----------



## Angelmarie

Sooz- so glad the bleeding has settled down!

Celtic - that's odd about the post! hope it gets approved. I like to nosy at what people have bought for the babies!! :winkwink:

Daniel and I have been nesting tonight! :haha: we now have the crib assembled, Moses basket set up in sitting room, I washed all the bedding and its on the line. I have tidied and cleaned both boys' room with the exception of hoovering which I will try to do tomorrow. I have packed more of the hospital bags and I have tidied my bedroom too. The car seat is down from the attic and the covers have been cleaned. Feeling a bit better for getting a bit more prepared. :thumbup:

I was crippled for a long while after my shopping trip. My pelvis and hips were so painful! they have settled down a fair bit now though. I've taken my pad off so that's an open invitation for my waters to go. Watch this space! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Sooz- so glad the bleeding has settled down!
> 
> Celtic - that's odd about the post! hope it gets approved. I like to nosy at what people have bought for the babies!! :winkwink:
> 
> Daniel and I have been nesting tonight! :haha: we now have the crib assembled, Moses basket set up in sitting room, I washed all the bedding and its on the line. I have tidied and cleaned both boys' room with the exception of hoovering which I will try to do tomorrow. I have packed more of the hospital bags and I have tidied my bedroom too. The car seat is down from the attic and the covers have been cleaned. Feeling a bit better for getting a bit more prepared. :thumbup:
> 
> I was crippled for a long while after my shopping trip. My pelvis and hips were so painful! they have settled down a fair bit now though. I've taken my pad off so that's an open invitation for my waters to go. Watch this space! :haha:


It as only a link to a nursing pillow I got in TK-Max today for 13 euro so about 11 pounds!!! a balboa baby nursing one!! :happydance: I posted the link on facebook if you want to peek!! :winkwink:

I did the same today have the car seat all set up and on the buggy!! washed and I have washed all the crib bedding I have, I still have some sheets and blanket to wash and I have nearly got every thing in packed in to my baby bag so nearly there and feel better about it as well :thumbup:

Tempting fate :haha: you know they will go now !!! :flower:


----------



## Angelmarie

I've had a nosy on Facebook. What a bargain! I haven't seen that type of pillow before but they look very comfy! You can get some great stuff at TK Maxx! :thumbup:

Pleased you got stuff sorted today too. Feels good to be proactive doesn't it? I have to take each chance I get before the SPD prohibits stuff! :dohh:


----------



## Angelmarie

Oh and I had a random nose bleed tonight. Anyone know if that's another sign that things are moving? :shrug: I'm just grasping at straws for clues I think?! :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> I've had a nosy on Facebook. What a bargain! I haven't seen that type of pillow before but they look very comfy! You can get some great stuff at TK Maxx! :thumbup:
> 
> Pleased you got stuff sorted today too. Feels good to be proactive doesn't it? I have to take each chance I get before the SPD prohibits stuff! :dohh:

yes! I feel more relaxed now! yea its a lovely one very happy with it! they seem to be from America when I googled they were only on amazon or Babrus for $50 so a real bargin :happydance:

I had to leave in a seat unit off my Icandy to be fixed and could not help my self put money off a pram unit for my buggy :dohh: I blame my mum she put me up to it :haha: love it though hope to have it when baby comes :happydance:


----------



## Scottish

Dragonfly great news on baby turning!

Mummyosborne congrats on your early arrival ! Great weight :)

Celtic I will have to have a nosey at your pillow sounds a bargain! Think I need a trip to tk maxx hehe 

Angel my hips and legs have also been painful from all the walking when we were away!

Baby feels much lower now, his body is lower down and he head down so thinks are looking good so far hehe


----------



## lolpants

Wow congrats mummy Osborne xxx


----------



## mac1979

So, I was at the grocery store today when I was leaving there was a couple in front of me and the lady looked a lot more pregnant than I am and they had a cart full of groceries. When the got to the their car the guy went inside the car and started smoking a cigarette and left the lady to unload all of the groceries in the trunk (it is super humid and hot here today). I just had a couple bags of groceries so I quickly put mine in my car and went to help her. We were both slow but it got done. I wanted to drag that guy out of the car and beat him to a bloody pulp.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> So, I was at the grocery store today when I was leaving there was a couple in front of me and the lady looked a lot more pregnant than I am and they had a cart full of groceries. When the got to the their car the guy went inside the car and started smoking a cigarette and left the lady to unload all of the groceries in the trunk (it is super humid and hot here today). I just had a couple bags of groceries so I quickly put mine in my car and went to help her. We were both slow but it got done. I wanted to drag that guy out of the car and beat him to a bloody pulp.

Omg what an ass she of not let him away with that :growlmad:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

OMG what a horrible thing to see Mac. I would have done the same and helped her, but I would have also said something to the guy. How nice of you to help, poor women with such a useless man by her side.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I have an embarrassing question... Do any of you continue to DTD? We did a couple of week ago but I am now so close to due date I am scared it will bring on labor. Is it ok to keep doing it this far along? I might stil feel like it, maybe even tonight haha :shock:

Another question, but a boobie one. I have been leaking since 2nd trimester, but these past few weeks I have been leaking A LOT. I am sure if I pumped I could get a lot (not going to because it brings on contractions). My question is, is it normal to leak that much? :blush:


----------



## Barhanita

I am worried that I am not leaking at all..


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar don't worry about that. I lot of women don't leak at all and establish a perfect milk supply. Also, women who leak a lot sometimes have trouble with milk supply too, it's has nothing to do with milk supply. I investigated a lot because I was excited about my leaking meaning good milk supply, but no, it has nothing to do with it. :flower:


----------



## readynwilling

Angelmarie said:


> Oh and I had a random nose bleed tonight. Anyone know if that's another sign that things are moving? :shrug: I'm just grasping at straws for clues I think?! :dohh:

My nose has bled randomly throughout pregnancy... It's more of a pregnancy thing then a labor thing I think



Barhanita said:


> I am worried that I am not leaking at all..

I never leak/leaked and bf'd for 17 months :flower:

And borr - :sex: won't bring on labour but semen has prostaglandins which can soften the cervix. So if its ready to soften/ripen/dilate it will help, but if its still hard and firm u should be ok!


----------



## pola17

Hey girls!!

I feel so embarassed to not be able to catch up all day! :dohh:

How´s everyone?? :flower:

I see someone had a baby, so congrats! Will take my time later to see who, so I can congratulate in a more proper way! :haha:

Lily: I want to :sex: LOL!!! :rofl: So what an interesting question!!! As for leaking, I´m not leaking, but I´m doing these nipple massages to shape my nipples for breat feeding.. eversince, I feel some pain in my boobs like something´s going on! :haha:

Hope everyone´s doing great!! Hugs to all of you!! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## mac1979

Successful day, DH helped me clean the kitchen and bathroom, had some BBQ, and went to a great fireworks show. Tomorrow I will have DH home all day again, we have my NST and midwife appt in the morning and he will help me clean another couple of rooms in the afternoon, and finally install the carseat. Should be the whole day since cleaning takes me longer than normal as I have to take multiple breaks when I feel my heart race.


----------



## Barhanita

My bile acids are climbing up :-(( We'll see what the doctor will say tomorrow. Maybe they will induce me the next week.


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh Bar, that's rubbish! :hugs:


----------



## roomaloo

I'm not leaking, and I'm even still bfing my first!


----------



## Sooz

MWs have been and done the home assessment and birth plan with us. My bloods from Tuesday are positive for anemia so have to start iron tablets three times a day from today as they need to bring my levels up quickly. Also my FH hadn't changed for 3 weeks, although limpet is still 3/5 palpable so I've been referred for a growth scan on Tuesday now, I'm pretty sure there's not an issue but it's always nice to have am extra scan! 

Bar I hope you're ok! 

We're not dtd now because it can trigger the bleeding and it's too stressful seeing fresh blood this far on!


----------



## Sooz

Oh and baby is back to back they think. :dohh:


----------



## JenzyKY

Sooz, 3 a day iron! That may make for some crazy constipation......... I have the cervical ectropion as well.


----------



## onebumpplease

I'm on 3 a day, have had mild bouts of constipation, but only on .a few occasions. 

I dread a home visit, my house is still topsy turvy as we try and bin stuff. Our hall is full of stuff for charity shop, recycling or binning. Hoping to finalise some of that this weekend though.


----------



## JenzyKY

Home visits seem so foreign to me. 

I've been chuckling at the TK Maxx mentions as ours it TJ Maxx here but it sounds like the same store.


----------



## Sooz

It's kind of intrusive as they look about and ask a load of safeguarding questions but I understand why they do it. Our house is also half painted, baby stuff needing washing all over the bed and all the breakfast stuff was out when they arrived but what can you do! 

I'm dreading the constipation, heartburn and general tummy complaints but it'll be better than all these funny turns. Hopefully they won't make me feel more nauseous either.


----------



## onebumpplease

I've been fine Sooz on the iron, hopefully you'll be the same!


----------



## Sooz

Thank you, I hope so too. :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

Great piles. any one else have them?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> My bile acids are climbing up :-(( We'll see what the doctor will say tomorrow. Maybe they will induce me the next week.

Oh may be they are still in ok ranges and gives you a little extra time till 37 weeks at least :hugs: FX for you!!! 


my boobs are not leaking, they never have and I have BF all of mine :flower: dont worry if they are not or if they are it is all good :) 

Sooz yikes loads of water if you can drink it, I know your still feeling/getting sick :hugs: 

As for DTD last time I tried I have a very bad hypo and nearly cried because it was not working for me :dohh: might have a go closer to the end :haha:

roomaloo:thumbup: cool!!! are you going to tandem feed as well :flower:

DF have one there which gave me problems a while ago but is all good now 

what is every one up to today!!! my feet are soooo bad tried soacking them in water have them up now in the hope I can get the swelling down! we have a family BBQ tonight! poor hubby is still in pain with his back


----------



## Scottish

Bar sorry to hear your results are climbing, :hugs: 

Sooz I don't get a home visit, well I've never been told I am getting one as my next appointment is week before I am induced and at anti natal clinic. Maybe since I have been transferred to consultant care I won't get one.

I am just home from spending a fortune getting all the things I need! Spent soooo much money!! Oops! But I have got all baby essentials now such as clothes, dummy, toiletries, nappies, wipes, emergency formula milk (am bf but needed it with dd) breast pads, maternity pads, nursing bras, thin dressing gown for me in hosp, new Jammies, scratch mitts, bibs, and I bought my dd some things as well so she didnt feel to left out!

So all I gotta do is sort it all and wash all baby clothes, oh and my nana is taking down my swinging cradle next week so can't wait to get that set up then that should be me! Just to pack hospital back but I think I have almost everything for it anyway now! 

Phew sorry for boring you all with my list! I know in a couple of weeks I don t think I will be able to traipse around a shoppin centre or city centre so trying my best to get everything bought now. 

Hope everyone else is getting on well with everything? 
Am just chilling now with a cup of raspberry leaf tea :)


----------



## readynwilling

i have the death - This is week #3 with this aweful cold, and its worse today then its been yet. HOWEVER J is completely on the other side, so i am hopeful i will feel better in a day or two.

My whale decals for the nursery came today :wohoo: they are super cute. I am painting a blue stripe border and then putting up the decals (much like the owl tree in j's room). I wanted to finish up the whale bumper pads im working on this week, but being so sick i haven't done any of it :(


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Mac, it was so nice of you to help that poor woman. Sounds like that guy was a useless s*&t. :growlmad: Also, sounds like you are in full blown nesting mode now :thumbup:

Borr, I'm still DTD. Honestly,I think you are fine continuing to do so up until baby is born, unless your doctor has advised against it.

Pola, I am getting random pains in my boobs as well, interesting. I was wondering if maybe it had something to do with milk production :shrug:

Bar, sorry to hear that you're levels are rising. I am thinking of you and hope that get to wait a little bit longer before you welcome Lena :hugs:

Sooz, I hope the iron supplements help and hopefully baby will flip for you. I think positions where you are on your hands and knees can help...

Scottish, sounds like you are getting quite organized. I must say that I quite like RLT!

Ready, sorry to hear that you are sick. My sister has been quite ill with a cold too, odd given the weather we've been having...

Also, thanks to all of you who have breastfed before giving those of us who are "non-leakers" some reassurance. Even though I have heard this multiiple times, I was still worrying about it :dohh:

My Baby Shower is tomorrow and I cannot wait :happydance: Apparently there are quite a few people coming! I am so excited to get the nursery finished next weekend and then we can also focus on getting anything that we still need.


----------



## Barhanita

Oh my, I am so glad, no one visits us. Both DH and I have a very "relaxed" view of tidiness. So a lot of people would call our house "messy".

Sooz, sorry for the iron. I was anemic for months, and only recently climbed back to normal ranges. 3 irons a day never made me constipated. At least nothing compared to how I felt on zofran. 

Ready, I am sorry for you cold. I had mine for just over 10 days, and it was awful. Cannot even imagine 3 weeks. 

Mrs. Eddy, have a great shower! 

I had a dream that I was pumping milk.. So weird. For some reason I was using a 3-hole punch (https://bisonoffice.blob.core.windows.net/img/prods/500/matmp3_1_1.jpg) instead of a pump. And I had a ton of milk in one breast, and barely anything in the other...

Today I have another appointment with a NST. They will test for Step B, because my delivery is so close. I am also anxious to see what will the doctor recommend with my elevating levels of bile. I am really scared. Whenever I read/think of prematurity I want to keep her in for as long as possible. But then I read/think about stillbirth (which is one of the complications of cholestasis), and then I want to take her out immediately...

One of my friends is convinced that I will go into labor today, and she keep saying it.. It is so annoying. I told her that the baby would be premature, but she doesn't care. Upsets me a lot.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Pola my OBGYN told me not to do anything to my nipples because it brings on contractions, so I am not doing anything. 

Bar sorry you are nervous I can totally understand how you can feel split between delivering early and waiting. How rude of your friend to say that :( 

Ready I can't wait to see pictures of the baby room :)

Mrs Eddie I hope you have fun at your baby shower :flower:

Sorry if I missed anyone..


----------



## mac1979

Bar-I think your baby would be fine if today was the day. I don't think it will be, but she would do well. 

Mrs Eddie-have fun at your shower tomorrow! I have mine next weekend. I hope I actually get stuff off my registry this time. 

Just got back from my appointment, amniotic fluid is doing well, he was stubborn and asleep for the NST but some apple juice woke him up and he played nice. My protein levels in my urine went down! Last week they were 294, for my Tuesday test it was at 272. If I don't go early, I have an induction set for the 25th in the evening.


----------



## Barhanita

Good job with the protein!

So I will most likely go before you Mac, since as of right now my induction is scheduled for the 17th, and they won't move it any further. So most likely I am the next one.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Great news Mac! You only have a few more days until full term so I bet that relaxes you a ton :)


----------



## Sooz

Mac that's my Dh birthday. :D


----------



## lolpants

Borr I never leaked and breast fed fine, so it sounds like you will be more than fine! :thumbup:


Bar hope the tests go well - you are so close to the time that they don't even call premature that you'll be fine!

Mrs Eddie I have my baby shower tomorrow too! Hope they both go well! :D

Had to go buy clothes today - nothing fits and is hot and gonna be a heatwave here for next couple of weeks! (worst timing ever!!)

Lol xx


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Ladies! :flower:

Lol, hope your's is great too!

Mac, I also hope that I get things off my registry. So far about 15 things have been purchased off of it, I keep checking online :blush:


----------



## Barhanita

I understand you girls! I had a registry, and I was so happy every time people got something we wanted. But the majority still brought us dresses and blankets.

Lol, have a great shower!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Barhanita said:


> I understand you girls! I had a registry, and I was so happy every time people got something we wanted. But the majority still brought us dresses and blankets.
> 
> Lol, have a great shower!

I expect that we'll get a lot of the same Bar, people seem to love buying baby girl clothes and since all of my friends have boys. they are especially excited about buying girlie things :haha:


----------



## onebumpplease

Me too, love baby girl clothes shopping! We have bought way too much...oh oh ...


----------



## JenzyKY

No matter the sex people don't seem to want to buy off registry. No clue why I made one....


----------



## Barhanita

My appointment went well. I am measuring 36 weeks based on my fundal height. The head is down and low in the pelvis. NST was good. So far we are keeping the same induction date, but will be watching out for the bile acid levels.


----------



## mac1979

That sounds great Bar, you seem to be in the same boat at me, just a lot of testing and labwork in the next few weeks for us.

If I get more clothes at my shower next week I am going to flip. I don't need more clothes. I need sheets and bottles and other necessities. I have so many things on my registry for so many different prices.


----------



## Beemama321

Our twins were born 6 weeks early @ 34+2 weeks due to TTTS, twin to twin transfusion syndrome (when one twin receives all the nutrients and the other none). Apparently, our twins did not get the memo that they are premature... because they don't act like it! Declan had some trouble maintaining his oxygen levels after birth, and spent two days in NICU. The first day he was on CPAP and IVs. The 2nd day was solely observation. Maren immediately roomed with us. Declan has joined his sister today and it has been the most wonderful and busy day in our hospital room. Both babies are doing great, eating faster than it can come, and we feel blessed beyond words. Both babies came home with me after my c-section recovery 4 days later. Life has been a beautiful chaos. 

Declan John 4lbs13oz 17 3/4 inches
Maren Cecilia 5lbs2oz 17 inches

June 26, 2013 born 40 seconds apart in the same minute <3 :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Dragonfly

Congrats! they are gorgeous. 


I hate my doc., I asked for pile cream, something you can take in preg then I looked at the label. Now didnt say just to consult doc if you breastfeeding or preg says birth de formaties if you preg. COME ON! no I think sudocream will have to do. Every time I ask my doc for something preg friendly I get the opposite.


----------



## JenzyKY

Beemama, they are so cute!! Such good and close weights for TTTS! I'm impressed by their speedy discharge. Way to go babies! Hope all continues to go great!


----------



## twinkletots

ADORABLE!!!! Congrats beemama!


----------



## amethyst77

Congrats Beemama. What a pair of cuties


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Beautiful babies xx


----------



## Angelmarie

HUGE congratulations, Beemama! The twins are gorgeous! The photos are so cute. Especially the bottom one. I am so pleased to hear they are doing so well. I hope you are too. Enjoy every minute with your family :hugs:

I hope all you that are having showers have a fab time!!! Hope you get what you want. :flower: 

I have a hen do tonight. Not feeling very up to it. Any of you have any ideas what gift to get the hen? I know I've left it last minute but I've had an odd few days...:dohh:


----------



## Sooz

Congratulations beemama, they're beautiful. Three sets of mixed gender twins wow. It's odd that it's been the wee boy that has struggled more in each set regardless of size. 

So we're definitely going to have more girls or boys now. I wonder which it'll be!


----------



## Scottish

Congratulations beemama they are gorgeous! Well done xxx

Bar yay so glad your appointment went well! It must be very nerve racking for you at the moment not knowing if your induction dates could change :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Wow Congrats Beemama!! They are gorgeous!!! :) So glad to hear that they are both doing so well. Hope you are feeling good too!

Baby shower day :happydance: As I'm team yellow I am not expecting much clothes - I kinda hope I don't get too much as I have plenty of neutral to last the first few weeks, and in that time I plan on buying more clothes in the larger sizes. 

UK ladies (I did post this on facebook but we're not all on it) have a look at this https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23176999 I think it is possible one or two from this thread will be same day as Duchess - especially as she is more than likely to go over due with it being her 1st baby

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Beemama they are beautiful and so glad they are doing so well enjoy them :hugs:

Scottish I hear you on the money!! I spent a fortune as well over the last week getting the rest of what I need!! good to have it all done, now I need to get my cradle up as well :thumbup:

Bar wow ownt be long before the 17 is here, glad all is ok and they are keeping a really good eye on you :hugs:

Borr nipple stimulation would only work if your are in the early stages of labour and your body is ready for it and at that point it going to happen any way!! :flower: if you are in early labour it can make contractions stronger :thumbup:

DF :dohh: slap that doctor have you any aloe vera, I used that on mine and I have been fine ever since no problems at all!! Aloe vera reduces swelling, soreness and itchness swear by the stuff 

Angel I never heard of getting a Hen a present!! it would not be the norm here anyway! esp as your more than likely going to the wedding and getting them a present then! 


Girls I hear you on the heat, it is killing me and my feet!! we went to a family BBQ last night and it was lovely for the most part!! one of my aunties annoyed me though she told me I was huge and was I sure there was not twins in there! :dohh: GRR her daughter is pregnant as well and due the end of september and you would not even know she was pregnant!! no bump at all and I was wondering was she still even expecting as she was drinking huge bottles of cider :shrug::dohh: what ever about having one small drink but not loads like that!! I would not chance it!! she was very rude to me as well!! so I was wondering did something happen may be!! but nope my mum and sisters said my auntie was telling them when she was due!! weird any way!! not sure why I care really but they just annoyed me!!! compared to my dads other sister's whom I love she is a cow. I do not think I am huge just normal size for just 35 weeks pregnant :growlmad:

enough of me ranting :haha: catch you all later :flower:


----------



## more babies

Beemama congrats!!!! They are adorable!! Happy to hear their weights were good and everything went well! :flower:


----------



## Scottish

Celtic some people are not very responsible when preggers, they just carry on drinking and smoking as normal :( my cousin was here couple of weeks ago visiting as was going to see robbie Williams live near me and her friend was bragging about how she still went out clubbing when near 9 months pregnant, I just pretended I never heard her as it seemed she was after a bloody medal for it haha

Can I ask how active everyone is? I am now really feeling the strain of pregnancy when I go out and about an cannot walk to far. If I do I get tired and breathless and then my pelvis and legs get sore. I am thinking about making mysel mainly house bound :haha: but seriously I am at the stage of not wanting to be far from home just incase! I honestly feel at times I am ready to burst :wacko:


----------



## onebumpplease

Scottish unfortunately I feel the same and I live at the top of a hill, a really long steep hill. So hate idea of walking down to the town as I honestly don't think I'd make it back up.

Unfortunately I get exhausted walking anytime over 5 mins, even in shops. I keep trying though. I know its best in the long run.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Beemama congrats on your twins! They are adorable! Glad you and them are doing well! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish I just don't understand it, I mean the odd one drink they say is ok and I have no problem with that but drinking loads and getting drunk when pregnant :wacko:can not be good for baby plus the risk of falling :shrug: also the heat and risk of dehydration I know someone who baby had fas when born and the problems he still has because of it. 

Im sticking close to home as well, I do love walking but just not able to at all snd esp not in the heat so hot today and its to be around for a few days


----------



## Scottish

Onebumpplease you are giving birth I the southern general arnt you? I changed from princess royal to SGH few weeks ago so we may be in at same time lol! 

Celtic yes it is crazy the poor baby's who are born with these horrid addictions which wasn't their fault. So unfair :(

I've just been sorting out all my buys from yesterday and got stuff ready to wash and my hospital bag almost packed woohoo hehe. Phew I am v tired now :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Beemama congratulations! What beautiful twins!! Glad to hear they are both doing well, the last picture of them is just too adorable :flower:

Celtic I guess my doctor might have told me not to because of the contractions I had earlier in the pregnancy, maybe he's afraid I'll get them again and get myself into labor. 

I had a dream I got drunk while pregnant and felt awful about it :wacko: I don't understand how you can continue to drink and smoke, I used to drink and smoke before becoming pregnant but I think that my baby is most important. I also think that if can't stop drinking and smoking for nine months you have a problem and should get some help :growlmad:

I am not very active, I always try to go out once a day and stroll around because being too inactive is also not good as my pelvis hurts worst those days but my strolls are very quick and don't require too much walking, like going grocery shopping, things like that.


----------



## onebumpplease

Yeah Scottish :thumbup: That would be funny . 

We have done some painting in nursery, its the built in cupboard doors, we are both doing it and finished the first coat. I am knackered, totally underestimated how much time and effort it would take. We aren't great at DIY to be fair, so my dad is painting the rest of the room next week. He won't take anywhere near as long!


----------



## Sooz

I'm the least active person you'll ever meet. I seriously am do lazy, I hate walking. I will make a last trip to my friends house on a couple of weeks and then I'm not leaving sheffield until baby comes. 

I'm currently sweating it out in the garden. 

My bump! https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/20130706_165930.jpg


----------



## Beemama321

setarei said:


> Everything went as planned! I even got bumped up since the scheduled section was cancelled so I got to go in a couple of hours sooner than expected. The babies were both crying right away which is the greatest sound in the world and doing great. I've even started producing colostrum already which is sooner than I had expected. The babes won't be on milk today but at least I can start stockpiling.
> 
> Arya (baby A) is 4lbs and was trying to suck on her hand so much that they gave her a soother and she started sucking like a champ! So much for her being the baby with more issues (she's the reason we delivered early).
> https://imageshack.us/a/img96/9848/fzjt.jpg
> 
> Cyrus (baby B) is 4lbs 13oz and was put on cpap because he was having some issues breathing. To be expected for this age though so I'm not worried.
> https://imageshack.us/a/img825/8297/xwkg.jpg
> 
> Thank you everyone for your well wishes and thoughts. They mean a lot to me to have a group of people I have never even met that I can turn to in such a scary time.

Congratulations Satari!!! My boy (b) was 4.13 too :) My girl was much bigger at 5.2. Our twins have the same birthday! :hugs:


----------



## Beemama321

Thank you everyone! I am so in love with my little lovies, I don't know if my heart can stand it! Good luck to you all, I can't wait for you all to meet your littles. :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

Beemama, congrats on your twins, they are so precious!!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Congrats Beemama! I loved the pics, especially the one in their yellow outfits! 

I am just sooooo excited to meet bubba and know we both made it through labour safely!


----------



## Barhanita

We lost my cat... My sweet cat that I love more than anything, that traveled with me from Moscow to California, my best friend... DH let him out of the car, hoping he will run home, but he ran the other way... I cannot stop crying.. My BP is 150/100... But I really cannot go anywhere until we find him..


----------



## onebumpplease

Bar honey, I hope you can relax. Bi am sure your wee cat will be back, it will have nipped off on a wee adventure. I am sending lots of positive wishes that s/he comes back soon :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

Bar-I am sure your cat is fine. I have seen that happen so many times to women here on BNB and the cat has always returned. He probably just found something interesting to get into and will come back home. Most of all try to calm down. You still have baby to think about.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Oh I'm so sorry about your cat :( hope he comes home soon xx


----------



## Scottish

Aww bar hope he comes home soon but try and not get to upset for u and baby. :hugs: cats love adventures xx

Loving the bump sooz! It's very neat! 

Tmi but I tried to feel for my cervix earlier as some on here have been which left me intrigued but the bloody thing is no where to be felt and when ttc I could feel it no prob but this time it didnt matter how much I could try it is so high up it's unreachable :haha:
I've also just coughed up a big clot of blood :( think it came from a nose bleed as I also had wee bits of blood in my nose, freaked my dd out at the time lol


----------



## Sooz

I'm too scared to go fishing for my cervix yet in case I bleed again, I checked it with Paige though and it came down and opened the day before labour! 

Bar I hope you've found your kitty or they find their way home. Has he/she got a chip? Try and keep calm for Lena! :hugs:

My BH seem to have totally vanished. I've had them from early second trimester and I've not felt one all day today? Anyone else had this, it's really weird!


----------



## lolpants

Gorgeous bump Sooz! :thumbup:

Hope your cat finds his way back Bar!!

Baby shower was fab :) Only one gift off my list, but all lovely stuff.. a couple of my friends gave me handmade gifts, which was really sweet :D
Looking at the pics I can see how truly massive my bump is!! Here is a slightly sideways one ..


B


----------



## lolpants

.. but look at this sitting one (posted too early last post) Humongous!!!!



(and as you can see by the fan I was very hot!!!)

Lol xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bar sorry about your cat..I'm sure it will come back:hugs:

Lol glad you had a great baby shower! Loving your bump pics! 

Anyone else's st


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I hate when my phone posts before I'm done! 

Anyone else's stomach itch tons? My stretch marks are itching like crazy it's driving me nuts!!:wacko: I just want to scratch them soo bad! Lotion doesn't seem to help much


----------



## lolpants

JolleyGirl86 said:


> I hate when my phone posts before I'm done!
> 
> Anyone else's stomach itch tons? My stretch marks are itching like crazy it's driving me nuts!!:wacko: I just want to scratch them soo bad! Lotion doesn't seem to help much

funnily enough yes, only for 1st time tonight!? xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Ugh it's horrible!! Haha..h


----------



## onebumpplease

Me too! Oil helps for all of 5 mins. They are sore/sensitive too, why did noone ever mention this before :shrug:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Ya no kidding! I'm going to try rubbing an ice cube on there and see if that will help! I don't know if my girl will like an ice cube on my belly tho:haha:


----------



## Barhanita

Barhan is back home!!! I spent 6 hours on my feet on the sun walking around all the neigbors, asking to let me into there yards... And when I was about to give up, I found him in a nice lady's tool shed. He was so scared. But now he is home, and I am happy. My back is killing me, and I feel like I have never been that exhausted. But it doesn't matter, because my kitty is here. Thank you everyone for your wishes!


----------



## onebumpplease

Bar I am so happy for you and your wee cat! :happydance:


----------



## mac1979

Bar-woohoo, you found your cat! I bet he had an adventure

I have a question ladies, I have felt X move a little today and I have a weird feeling in my girlie part area. A little like it feels when you don't get a tampon far enough in (weird, I know, but the only comparison I have) and have been a tad crampy...not bad just enough for me to notice it. We are getting ready to eat dinner and I am drinking some juice trying to make X give me a wiggle. Anybody know if the feeling I am having is normal? I just got a good sized kick.

Just and edit to add he is moving well after eating (too well, in my ribs) so I am not worried about him but still a little crampy and have that other weird feeling.


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, I feel crampy a lot, and my doctor isn't worried, as long as the movement is good and there is no weird discharge.


----------



## lolpants

Yey! So happy you found your cat bar! Now you can chill  

Mac I get that feeling. . Kinda like somethings between my legs. Glad he gave you some reassuring wiggles after your dinner.

Lol xx


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay the kitty is home!!!!!

I'm having a lot of fun figuring out my cricut and making Henry cute things.


----------



## Angelmarie

So pleased Barhan turned up safe and sound. Hope you were able to relax after you discovered him. They can be such a worry these little furry friends! 

Mac- I think I know what feeling you mean. I have strange feelings down there a lot. I figure it's all pressure and position? I'm pleased Xavier was wiggling for you though!

My hen do went ok though it was a bit rubbish to not be drinking. I got a cab home with the hens mum and the other girls went drinking and dancing in town. I was such a party girl a little while back. How times have changed! :dohh:

I then was up until after half 3 being sick?! It was awful. Don't know why. I really suffered though. I have woken up feeling a bit better though. Odd. :dohh:

I had been hoping it was a 'clear out'...!


----------



## Dragonfly

My bum better get better before labour I dont fancy that added pain.


----------



## Sooz

Think it's your pelvic floor weighing down mac! 

Bar I'm so glad you found your cat, bless him! 

My hips are killing me today! My husband stole my pillow in his sleep and when we woke this morning he was hugging it. :rofl:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Bar so glad your cat came back :hugs: you can relax now 

Mac wonder if its pressure or your cervix after moving down 


Angel oh glad you feel better now! Wo der was it any thing to do with the heat 


I normally love the warm weather but it is a whole new level of torture I am like a bear with a sore head so cross I have woken up feeling horrible noticed I am very hormonal fine one minute and feel like crying the next. Hubby parents came over last night which was nice on till they lit the out side fire heater when it was 26 degrees :shrug: I said you don't need it but just incase it got cold it was torture sitting out but could not be rude and go to bed. 

My feet are so bad with swelling heat is making it so much worse. Think I will try and go swimming to day see if that helps 

Hope every one else is having a good morning :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Hey girls!!!!

Still I'm unable to catch up! :dohh: yesterday I wanted to, but I was in pain all day! :dohh:
During pre natal classes, they made us do leg excercises, and my right leg got swollen and very sore, but by the afternoon the pain in my right hip was unbearable, horrible horrible pain. I laid for an hour with my legs up, I took a warm shower, put a hot compress, Tigran massaged me and I took a paracetamol. Today it's much much better! 

Today we're also buying some furniture for the nursery and I'll be out all day!! I'll really try to catch up!!!

Celtic: sorry it's too hot in there! :hugs: that must be horrible!

Bar: yay for finding your cat!!


I know the rest of you might have told news, I'll really try to go back and read! However, I wish all of you a wonderful weekend and I hope you all are doing great! :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Hey girls!!!!
> 
> Still I'm unable to catch up! :dohh: yesterday I wanted to, but I was in pain all day! :dohh:
> During pre natal classes, they made us do leg excercises, and my right leg got swollen and very sore, but by the afternoon the pain in my right hip was unbearable, horrible horrible pain. I laid for an hour with my legs up, I took a warm shower, put a hot compress, Tigran massaged me and I took a paracetamol. Today it's much much better!
> 
> Today we're also buying some furniture for the nursery and I'll be out all day!! I'll really try to catch up!!!
> 
> Celtic: sorry it's too hot in there! :hugs: that must be horrible!
> 
> Bar: yay for finding your cat!!
> 
> 
> I know the rest of you might have told news, I'll really try to go back and read! However, I wish all of you a wonderful weekend and I hope you all are doing great! :flower:


Yay for shopping :happydance: watch that pain hun make sure and get checked if it comes back again :flower:

I am chillin went swimming and lying down relaxing now feel so much better 

I so recommend swimming to help cope with the heat and feeling heavy from pregnancy


----------



## Scottish

Phew hot hot! I dare not complain though as this heat is a miracle in scotland lol!
Just had a BBQ now chilling outside with RLT! 

Yay Andy Murray won Wimbledon woop woop 

My baby has been v quiet today I think the heat is doing it, gonna have a bath soon anyway! He will hopefully wake up later! 

Bar am happy your cat came back, you must feel knackered after searching for him! 

Enjoy the sunshine if you have it xxx


----------



## mac1979

Talk about heat. It is 93 degrees here or about 34 for the UK girls. It is very normal for us though. Than goodness for central air conditioning. It will get close to 100 faranheit once end of July/August gets here. So a lot of ice water for me.

I am still getting that really low down pressure like X has dropped a lot but I am still getting kicks in my ribs. Maybe he has his own plan for when he meets the world.


----------



## Angelmarie

Phew it has been very warm today. It's been 29 degrees which is H O T to what we are used to here. W have visited the SIL in her new house and had a lovely time. 

Yay for Andy Murray winning Wimbledon. I'm not a huge tennis fan but it was nice to see. 

Celtic - I think the heat probably played a big part in me being so poorly through the night. I had to have a nap this morning but I've been ok the rest of the day. 

I'm having lots of that low pressure too, Mac. It's sometimes a bit uncomfortable to walk or sit up. I have to recline to make enough room. I gues they are just dropping lower. The MIL said today you can tell my bump has dropped. 

Swimming sounds like a good idea! I'm too self conscious to be seen in public in a swimming costume though! :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Phew it has been very warm today. It's been 29 degrees which is H O T to what we are used to here. W have visited the SIL in her new house and had a lovely time.
> 
> Yay for Andy Murray winning Wimbledon. I'm not a huge tennis fan but it was nice to see.
> 
> Celtic - I think the heat probably played a big part in me being so poorly through the night. I had to have a nap this morning but I've been ok the rest of the day.
> 
> I'm having lots of that low pressure too, Mac. It's sometimes a bit uncomfortable to walk or sit up. I have to recline to make enough room. I gues they are just dropping lower. The MIL said today you can tell my bump has dropped.
> 
> Swimming sounds like a good idea! I'm too self conscious to be seen in public in a swimming costume though! :dohh:

I say the heat had a lot to do with it! I was feeling sick and my poor sister was so sick yesterday morning 

Oh believe me if I can wear a swimming suit any one can! I got a nice black one so was not to parnoid about my lower tummy it never recovered after my c section so I have a little apron :nope: but I could not tell it was there so was happy enough! 

I swear it was the best feeling ever, I felt cool and could move any way I liked the freedom was great!! I am hoping the pressure of the water will help with the swelling I could not stop weeing afterwards :haha: I even managed some handstands meant to help turn the baby as he is still breech :dohh:

hoping he turns soon for me


----------



## mac1979

I feel horrid today. I was feeling good this morning and went to Despicable Me 2, and after I started getting horrible diarrhea. Now I am spending most of my afternoon between the toilet and my bed, thank goodness we have three bathrooms (one for me other for DH) :loo:. I am also keeping up my water intake so I don't get dehydrated, I may attack the Gatorade too so I keep up my electrolytes as well.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> I feel horrid today. I was feeling good this morning and went to Despicable Me 2, and after I started getting horrible diarrhea. Now I am spending most of my afternoon between the toilet and my bed, thank goodness we have three bathrooms (one for me other for DH) :loo:. I am also keeping up my water intake so I don't get dehydrated, I may attack the Gatorade too so I keep up my electrolytes as well.


Oh no Mac hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Handstands in the pool? oh my! Go you! :happydance: I really hope he turns soon for you too! 

That's pants you have felt rubbish all day, Mac. Ooh wonder if you are having a clear out?!?! Hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

I can't be having a clear out. I have a couple of projects to finish before X gets here.


----------



## Angelmarie

You had better have a word with Xavier then! :winkwink:


----------



## Barhanita

Oh, Mac, I am sorry. Hope it goes away soon.


----------



## JenzyKY

Mac you are term at midnight ;-) :haha: Stay put Xavier!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mac when the apple is ripe it falls from the tree :) 

Angel I know the things we try :haha:


----------



## mac1979

Would he still be kicking up a storm if he was ready?


----------



## Scottish

Ohh almost 37 weeks mac wow! Hope u feel better v soon :hugs:

Well I am so glad I have just over 4 weeks left as this midnight eating is getting out of control :haha: it's currently 12.45am here and here I am in the kitchen just finished Rice Krispies and now munching prawn crackers with milk :dohh: no wonder I've gotten so huge :( I can't sleep every night so have started this awful habit! Anybody else?!?


----------



## pola17

Celtic: dhjycjjj heruocf rdbbiifs!! I wanna go swimming!!!!! :haha: lucky you!

Mac: sorry it's too hot in there! But yay indeed for central air conditioner! :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar I am so glad you found your kitty. I have a kitty and love her so much I can't imagine how I would feel if she went missing. 

Mac I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## pola17

Mac: oh no!!!! Sorry you're sick!!! :hugs: hope tomorrow you'll be fine! :flower: 
How was despicable me 2?


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats beemama!!!!!

Bar - glad kitty is safe and sound

Hope everyone is holding up ok in the heat :hugs:

As for me - got put on antibiotics for a sinus infection (sounds lame to complain with what some of u are going through :( ). But my throat is sooooooo sore :cry:


----------



## pola17

Ready: hope that throat heals soon! :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

Stayed up to say this (and because I napped way too late today) I'M A WATERMELON!!!!! It just got real.


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, congrats on being full-term!!! You got here!!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bar glad you found your cat :)

Yay Mac! Can't believe your full term now!


----------



## Dragonfly

heatburn hell 
sore ass and vag 
sore foot from smashing it while falling over space hopper on the side of sofa. 
one renee left. 
Summer week in Ireland.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> Stayed up to say this (and because I napped way too late today) I'M A WATERMELON!!!!! It just got real.

Yay for watermelon :happydance: hell ya it really getting real!!! 



readynwilling said:


> Congrats beemama!!!!!
> 
> Bar - glad kitty is safe and sound
> 
> Hope everyone is holding up ok in the heat :hugs:
> 
> As for me - got put on antibiotics for a sinus infection (sounds lame to complain with what some of u are going through :( ). But my throat is sooooooo sore :cry:

OH ouch!!! I offer huge hugs:hugs: I suffer from sinus infections and they are no joke, hope you feel better soon 



pola17 said:


> Mac: oh no!!!! Sorry you're sick!!! :hugs: hope tomorrow you'll be fine! :flower:
> How was despicable me 2?

How did you get on nursery shopping did you get what you wanted :thumbup:


Well looks like this heatwave is set to contuniue which is a :happydance: but also a :nope: :cry: I love the lovely long warm days but my pregnant body does not!!! love to go swimming again today!! but I can not think it will be a cold bath and lots of water today!! feet are sooo much better though the pressure of the water worked yesterday so :happydance:


----------



## Angelmarie

So far this morning I have taken RLT, EPO, eaten a shed load of pineapple and I'm soaking clary sage oil into my tummy. 

Operation evict baby is in full action :haha:

Congrats on full term, Mac! :happydance:

Hope you feel better soon, Ready and DF! :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

Oh god clary sage, I stunk of that stuff last time like an old hippy. :rofl: 

Celtic I feel you on the heat. I love it but it takes so long to get everything done as I have to keep stopping to cool down! 

Mac and ready hope you are feeling better soon! 

I think limpet is still back to back. Had a painful BH earlier that hurt my spine when I tried to move. I guess I'll find out tomorrow. :grr:


----------



## Angelmarie

Sooz - clary sage is not the nicest smelling thing in the world is it? I think it's giving me a headache too! :dohh: how did you use it? 

It's lot cooler here today. I'm pleased about that. I haven't been able to be bothered to do much at all :wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Sooz - clary sage is not the nicest smelling thing in the world is it? I think it's giving me a headache too! :dohh: how did you use it?
> 
> It's lot cooler here today. I'm pleased about that. I haven't been able to be bothered to do much at all :wacko:

I heard some adding it to bath water and adding to oil to rub in to tummy! does it bring on contractions or help ripen cervix I can not remember now!

Lavender can cause contractions and smells much nicer good one to use in early labour or if contractions are irregular 

it is supper hot here today!!! and my 2 year old is in to every thing:dohh: so far he empited the dog water bowl all over the floor and then tried cleaning up the dogs poop from the garder and got it EVERYWHERE :dohh: thankfully my eldest Adam came to my resuce he washed Paul while I cleaned up!! 

I am in the horrors though!!! I hate feeling so cross :dohh: not sure what to do with my self today!! think I feel lonely as my mum went home and DH back in work today after a week off on a good note my mum is back down at the weekend and I am hoping can stay the week again :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Angelmarie

Oh I think I have lavendar oil too! I'll check that out. 

Oh oh about Paul making a mess! :dohh:

Hoping your Mum can stay with you. I wish I saw my Mum more too. She's only 30 miles away but she's always so busy! 

I'm having such a lazy day. I should be doing all sorts of housework Nd sorting out but the most strenuous thing I have done is have a shower! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Oh I think I have lavendar oil too! I'll check that out.
> 
> Oh oh about Paul making a mess! :dohh:
> 
> Hoping your Mum can stay with you. I wish I saw my Mum more too. She's only 30 miles away but she's always so busy!
> 
> I'm having such a lazy day. I should be doing all sorts of housework Nd sorting out but the most strenuous thing I have done is have a shower! :haha:

:haha: I had one of those as well but washed the delph hung out some washing and then I made scones :dohh: as if I needed my kitchen any hotter than it is all ready :haha:

Paul is up to some baby mischief today all right!! he has that glint in his eye and giggles every time I look at him!! he has also learnt how to use OH Fu$K in the right context grrrr:dohh: at least my hubby owned up to it and said think he got that from me!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I had a wonderful Baby Shower on Saturday! There were about 30 people there and everyone was so generous; I was honestly touched. Also, my sister asked everyone to bring a book instead of a card, (Borr, I think you did a similar thing at your shower), so we have a lot of lovely books with personalized messages to Isla, which is amazing. The most special present was from my DH's Grandma who recently passed. She made Isla a quilt and a beautiful white blanket and had bought her a book and wrote a special message in it. Its a lovely keepsake for Isla to have, especially since she won't get the chance to meet her Great Grandma :cry:. I did get things from my registry but we got A LOT of clothes as well as other useful stuff so we are incredibly grateful. 

The only downside was that it was so hot on Saturday and my parent's don't have central air at their house. With all the people there I felt like I was roasting and my feet were badly swollen and sore for the first time. They seem better today so hoping that keeping them elevated as much as possible and staying in air conditioned spaces will help.

We went through our registry last night and figured out which things we really "needed" before Isla was born and which could wait. We are going to pick up a few things tonight as Babies R Us is having a big sale and we have some gift certificates and coupons we can use. We're also going to Pottery Barn to get a few things too this week. Exciting as I should be able to share some pics of our nursery later this week or early next week :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Bar, I am so glad that your appointment went well and that you were able to find your cat, you must be so relieved! I have two cats and if either of them went missing I would be beside myself as well :hugs:

Mac, I hope that you get some useful items at your next Shower. As I said, while I got a lot of clothes, I also got a lot of useful things as well. Plus, as we hadn't purchased a lot of clothing yet, we were happy to get them, (though we definitley have enough now I think). :thumbup: And huge congrats on being full term now, that is so exciting :happydance:

Huge congrats Beemama! Your twins are gorgeous and I am so pleased to hear that you are all doing so well :hugs:

Lol, I'm so glad that you had a fantastic shower, you looked beautiful! I also hear you about the heat, I was sweating up a storm opening presents :haha: 

Celtic, my feet swelled badly for the first time this weekend and it was awful. I feel so bad for you that you have had to deal with this for so long. Also, I'm going to my cottage in a few weeks and cannot wait to go swimming; I bet it is amazing! And :grr: to your Aunt and Cousin for their silly comments.

Scottish, I'm still pretty active with working out, etc. I have moved my walks to the evenings now as opposed to the daytime as it has been way too hot here. I do find now that I get breathless walking up and down the stairs repeatedly and I definitley get hot very quickly. Like Borr, I feel worse when I am not active though...

Beautiful bump Sooz!

Angel, I have my sister's Bachlorette and Shower at our cottage in a few weeks. Everything is happening over the course of a whole weekend and it is going to suck being one of the few sober people there. There are luckily two other pregnant people going though, so we are going to make Mocktails, which will be fun. Also, good luck on Operation Evict Baby :haha:

Pola, sorry to hear about your leg/back pain but glad that you are feeling better :hugs: Can't wait to hear what you bought for the nursery!


----------



## readynwilling

glad you had a nice shower Mrs Eddie! The keepsake from grandma is extra special :hugs:

Im home sick. I actually feel a little better then i did friday (ie probably should have stayed home friday instead of today LOL) but im pretty tired from a weekend of waking every 2-3 hours to deal with being sick.


----------



## Dragonfly

wondering is there any point on eviction baby things. I tried them all first time and some second time and I still went over due. I dont do anything dangerous like castor oil. If I wasnt so sore down below I would do sex but then I never stopped sex at any point. Its a bit disheartening when I go over due trying things.


----------



## readynwilling

i think if your body is ready to let go, then eviction programs work LOL. But if your body is locked up tight like fort knox - i doubt they do much but frusterate mom! I have every intention of walking at the indoor A/C walking track every day starting next monday when i am off work on holidays... or should i say waddling!


----------



## mac1979

I would like to go walking in my gym's pool, but think I should run it by my midwives first with the way my blood pressure has been. My lower back is killing me this morning and I know being in the water would help.


----------



## readynwilling

swimming is another good one! I have also read that floating on your front in the water can help turn baby into the "optimal position" - that sounds more relaxing then hanging out on your hands and knees!


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> I would like to go walking in my gym's pool, but think I should run it by my midwives first with the way my blood pressure has been. My lower back is killing me this morning and I know being in the water would help.

It would just floating in the water would do the trick and take away akes and pains!!! gentle swimming would be good as well I did a little! 

I would guess as long as you do not increase your heartrate it would be ok :thumbup:


----------



## Scottish

Mrs Eddie sounds like you had a great shower! What a lovely keepsake for Isla from her great grandma :) 

Outside here today I think is over 30c as its so hot it reminds me of Spain! I am hibernating inside though cleaning the kitchen slowly, walked to shop but phew no thanks lol

It's sucks that the year we actually get a decent hot summer I am heavily pregnant! I bet once baby's born it will be fricking rotten outside! 

Hope u all enjoy the weather xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

readynwilling said:


> swimming is another good one! I have also read that floating on your front in the water can help turn baby into the "optimal position" - that sounds more relaxing then hanging out on your hands and knees!


OOH will be trying that when I go again! I tried doing handstands and backflips :haha: in the hope it would make baby turn :flower:


----------



## readynwilling

https://www.homebirth.org.uk/ofp.htm



> Swimming with your belly downwards is said to be very good for positioning babies [1] - not backstroke, but lots of breaststroke and front crawl. Breaststroke in particular is thought to help with good positioning, because all those leg movements help open your pelvis and settle the baby downwards. [3]

:flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Mrs Eddie sounds like you had a great shower! What a lovely keepsake for Isla from her great grandma :)
> 
> Outside here today I think is over 30c as its so hot it reminds me of Spain! I am hibernating inside though cleaning the kitchen slowly, walked to shop but phew no thanks lol
> 
> It's sucks that the year we actually get a decent hot summer I am heavily pregnant! I bet once baby's born it will be fricking rotten outside!
> 
> Hope u all enjoy the weather xxx

we have a temp thing on our window in the shade and it is over 30 here as well!!! 

I have the paddling pool filled in the shade and think I might just sit in it with the kids:haha: so hot today!!! wish I was away on holidays !!! 

DH is getting me a fan for night time :happydance:


----------



## Angelmarie

Yeh I agree that the 'eviction techniques' can surely only work if your body is ready for it but I figure it's worth a shot as I'm desperate for my VBAC. I lost some plug already so I figure my body could be persuaded?! :haha: I would never take castor oil. 

Mrs Eddie- that sounds like an awesome shower! Pleased it went so well. The presents from Islas great Gma are just so heartwarming. Ones to treasure for sure! Tear jerking! 

I think I might bite the bullet and don a swimming costume and try some breast stroke. 

It's about 27 degrees here. Hot enough. I predicted it would be a good summer as every time I've been pregnant summer has been hot! :dohh: 

Paddling pool is a good idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

readynwilling said:


> i think if your body is ready to let go, then eviction programs work LOL. But if your body is locked up tight like fort knox - i doubt they do much but frusterate mom! I have every intention of walking at the indoor A/C walking track every day starting next monday when i am off work on holidays... or should i say waddling!

I think they come when mum is ready. I cant even walk right I am walking like a barbie doll and I think I broke my wee toe so I am limping. The heat here is killing me. So sat on my ass. I wont be even trying anything till my down below stops hurting. I cant even go for a swim here. Pool miles away , kids pool will have to do.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry that you are still feeling so sick Ready.

I have heard the same re "eviction techniques" however, when I get closer to term I will definitely be trying all of them; have already started my RLT. I figure they aren't going to cause any harm so might as well give them a shot :shrug:

Yes, the heat is awful. I feel bad complaining about it as we had such an awful spring and usually I love the warm weather but honestly it's the humidity here that is killing me. Just thankful for AC :haha:


----------



## pola17

Morning girls!!!

Celtic: sorry it's too hot in there! :hugs: I know many of you are struggling with summer weather! :flower:

Mac: yay for being full term! :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mac yay for full term!! My app says that baby is the size of a watermelon now at 36 weeks lol 

Sorry for all suffering with the heat,we don't get heat like that here! I have been meaning to go swim but the heaters at my inlaws pool were getting put on so the pool has been too cold for swimming. This weekend it's supposed to be heated to I will try swimming 

Mrs Eddie it sounds like such a fun baby shower,
I loved getting books for Isabela :)

I have been feeling a lot of pressure down there this past week, I also feel like I need to pee really bad and it hurts but I don't have to pee. I hope that means baby is now engaged, I will know this Friday. Anyone else get that need to pee feeling? It's painful sort of like ligament pain too..?


----------



## Sooz

Yes I get that pain too Borr, its usually coupled with a braxton hick. I assume its babies head being pushed against my bladder!


----------



## pola17

Hey Lily!! I get the same feeling when I need to pee!!! :thumbup:

Girls,

What do you think of these cloth diapers?? I have to buy these NOW!!! *bites nails* But I´m afraid to buy a bad product... sound good to you? :shrug:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DBTNGFI?psc=1#productDetails


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Hey Lily!! I get the same feeling when I need to pee!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Girls,
> 
> What do you think of these cloth diapers?? I have to buy these NOW!!! *bites nails* But I´m afraid to buy a bad product... sound good to you? :shrug:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DBTNGFI?psc=1#productDetails

They look good to me, I got some very like that on ebay and used them on Paul and was really inmpressed with them! :thumbup:

How that pain in your leg!


----------



## Sooz

Angelmarie said:


> Sooz - clary sage is not the nicest smelling thing in the world is it? I think it's giving me a headache too! :dohh: how did you use it?
> 
> It's lot cooler here today. I'm pleased about that. I haven't been able to be bothered to do much at all :wacko:


I use it in the bath and massage it into my bump with cream as well. I'm also of the opinion it only helps when baby is ready though!


----------



## pola17

Thanks Celtic!!! :happydance:

I'm so excited to buy my boy his diapers! :cloud9:

My leg went back to normal next day! :)
Did you go swimming already??? :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Thanks Celtic!!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm so excited to buy my boy his diapers! :cloud9:
> 
> My leg went back to normal next day! :)
> Did you go swimming already??? :flower:

yep went yesterday and today I have been sticking my feet in the paddling pool :haha: relaxing for a while before I have to make dinner :) 

My lovely eldest son made me a lovely cup of tea as well :flower:


----------



## pola17

AWWWWWWWWW your son is so adorable!! :cloud9: I can´t wait until my Mikael can do these things for me! :haha:

I wish I could go swimming NOW!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> AWWWWWWWWW your son is so adorable!! :cloud9: I can´t wait until my Mikael can do these things for me! :haha:
> 
> I wish I could go swimming NOW!!!!!!! :haha:

He is sooo good to me :) your little guy will be as well :thumbup:

So do I, I can not wait to go again! hopefully hubby can come as well so we can treat the little ones as well! he has to wait on till his back is fully healed first


----------



## pola17

oh yes!! You told us last time something about his back!! How is it doing, by the way?? :flower:


----------



## mac1979

Random question for ladies who have given birth before. What are the best type of pads to get for after baby is born. We don't have any places in town that sell maternity pads. Should I get depends or just overnight absorbabcy pads?


----------



## Sooz

Pola those nappies are great but unlikely to fit without leaking from birth. I use them on my daughter fine but you're looking at from around 10-12lb minimum starting weight.


----------



## HHenderson

mac1979 said:


> Random question for ladies who have given birth before. What are the best type of pads to get for after baby is born. We don't have any places in town that sell maternity pads. Should I get depends or just overnight absorbabcy pads?

I purchased the cotton not plastic overnight extra absorbency pads WITH wings. Anything more and it would be like wearing a diaper. Lol


----------



## Scottish

Mac I have just bought always maxi night time pads with wings ! Don't know if you get them there? They had the highest absorbency rating lol am sure I had them last time as well!


----------



## lolpants

So everyone is hot hot hot, and by the sound of all the eviction talk, very fed up too!!
I'm nowhere near ready for baby so I hope they remain comfy for another couple of weeks.

Had growth scan today - so gorgeous - measuring average 2 weeks ahead, with legs the longest at 38wks4days and head the smallest at 36weeks4days (smaller head is better for getting out so I'm happy!!)

Mrs Eddie - glad your shower went well too :thumbup: And that is so lucky that DH Grandmother had already written a message to Isla- so special! Wish my Nan had done something before she passed :cry:

My garden started being cleared today :happydance: off to enjoy it :)

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Thanks for pointing that out, Sooz!!! :thumbup: what a great idea to ask you before buying! :flower:

@lol: yay for scans!!! :happydance: so glad all is good!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Thanks for pointing that out, Sooz!!! :thumbup: what a great idea to ask you before buying! :flower:
> 
> @lol: yay for scans!!! :happydance: so glad all is good!!!

he is much better still sore, sticthes are still in as well but getting there! 

That makes sense with the nappies, Paul was older when I got mine! :thumbup:

lolpants enjoy the garden


----------



## readynwilling

I bought mine online Mac. The hospital gave me a few, which i liked more then the ones i bought. I was very lucky i had minimal PP bleeding. I needed the heavy ones for maybe a couple of days then i was able to move on heavy period pads. I attribute that to drinking the RRLT for so long!

By the way - Drinking RRLT doesn't start labour :thumbup: it is good for your uterus, will make your contractions more effective, and will help it shrink back to its original size (and i believe reduce the bleeding)

So i stayed home sick today and i got my bumper pads all done!!
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zpsf888eeb1.jpg
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zpsd6b06d45.jpg

im very happy with them!


----------



## CelticNiamh

readynwilling said:


> I bought mine online Mac. The hospital gave me a few, which i liked more then the ones i bought. I was very lucky i had minimal PP bleeding. I needed the heavy ones for maybe a couple of days then i was able to move on heavy period pads. I attribute that to drinking the RRLT for so long!
> 
> By the way - Drinking RRLT doesn't start labour :thumbup: it is good for your uterus, will make your contractions more effective, and will help it shrink back to its original size (and i believe reduce the bleeding)
> 
> So i stayed home sick today and i got my bumper pads all done!!
> https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zpsf888eeb1.jpg
> https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zpsd6b06d45.jpg
> 
> im very happy with them!

They are fab!!! love them :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

Ready: :cloud9: adorable!!


----------



## Sooz

CelticNiamh said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out, Sooz!!! :thumbup: what a great idea to ask you before buying! :flower:
> 
> @lol: yay for scans!!! :happydance: so glad all is good!!!
> 
> he is much better still sore, sticthes are still in as well but getting there!
> 
> That makes sense with the nappies, Paul was older when I got mine! :thumbup:
> 
> lolpants enjoy the gardenClick to expand...

Yeah I've had to buy some size 1 fitteds until limpet is big enough to fit into my BTP nappies.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Bumper pads look brilliant x


----------



## Angelmarie

Ready- those bumper pads are awesome! you're so good with the sewing machine! :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Fab Ready :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## bella21

hey ladies ! Havnt written in a bit but I've still been following, just been so busy! now enjoying a few days off :thumbup: Im trying to just stay home and relax and lay around today but it really gives me anxiety to just sit here! I feel like I'm not getting anything done, even though theres not much more to be done! ahhh 

The heat is insane here as well! its been almost 100 degrees all week long. today was 'only' 90 haha but the humidity is insane, i wanted to clean my car but don't think id make it in this damn heat!

I called today and set up my check in appointment and tour at the hospital..july 27th is checkin and they'll be talking to me about my birth plan and whatnot I believe. august 5th is the hospital tour, a little late but its the only opening they could fit me into! I can't believe how close we all are!!!!

Hope everybody is doing well and staying as cool as possible in this weather! 

oh oh oh! I got this awesome diaper bag that turns into a portable bassinet!!! I'm so excited about it!!


----------



## readynwilling

Thanks everyone!! I really enjoy sewing stuff! Its my creative outlet and something i cam put away for periods of time when life gets to busy!! Not a hobby that requires a daily commintment LOL


----------



## Scottish

Ready I love the bumpers you did! Well done and again a big inspiration xxx

I am feeling really down right now :( every night I dread bed time as I just cannot sleep! It's driving me insane, last night I finally fell asleep about 2am then awake at 7am :( today I didn't even have a nap and was hoping the heat would help me feel tired enough to sleep but no here I am lying in bed unable to sleep again. I really don't know what to do its really depressing me. I think I might get up and clean or something.


----------



## bella21

scottish i feel the same. I used to love going to bed and sleeping...now I just dread it because I'm so uncomfortable from the second i lay down, and then i start dreading having to get up to pee in 2 hours time because i know its inevitable. By the time morning comes Im tossing and turning from side to side because my hips and legs hurt so bad and my arms are always going numb on me :growlmad:


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: scottish :( i haven't slept in days due to my sinus infection, but im feeling much better today and im hopeful for tonight. Sounds like you could use some retail therapy or something similar in a nice air conditioned place :hugs: when J was a newborn and it was uber hot i would window shop at the mall everyday just to get out and be in the cool!


----------



## Scottish

Thanks ladies. It's 1.30 am here and I am now downstairs had a tidy up and now decidin whether to try and tackle sleep again or wait a wee while!

Bella my hips and legs get sore as well by the Morning I find I sometimes have to lye on my back for wee while to get some relief! 

Xxxx


----------



## bella21

yup ill lay on my back for a little also just to relieve the pain for a bit!!


----------



## mac1979

I have a really stupid off topic question. Is central air conditioning not common in the UK? I have seen thread on how hot it is there as it is where I live today it was over 90 (about 32 Celsius)and will get hotter as summer goes on (normal for where I live) and with central air I have been cool as a cucumber all day. Like I said, stupid question. Just curious.


----------



## pola17

scottish: :hugs: hey, don´t feel down!! :flower:


----------



## Scottish

Mac no homes here do not have air conditioning, we rarely get hot summers and are experiancing a heat wave just now which is why it's so hot! Our country is not equipped for heat hehe! 

Thanks pola :hugs: I know it wont last forever but when you try and try to sleep and it gets you nowhere it makes you feel really upset, x


----------



## pola17

Scottish: I had sleeping problems before pregnancy, however my problem was related to anxiety issues.. things that helped me sleep (naturally) were:

- Taking a warm bath with lavender bath salts!! (it relaxed me a lot)
- Having a massage by DH before going to bed
- Drinking lemongrass tea an hour before bed time!

Also thinking "tonight I´m having a good sleep" helped me a lot... whenever I thought "oh no, it´s sleeping time", I´d have trouble trying to fall asleep!!

Also on youtube there´s video of music with a voice with techniques to help you sleep! DH used them for a while and he said they work!! :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

i purchased on itunes one of the hypnobirthing cd's and she does a whole hour of "relaxing" stuff - obviously geared towards birthing a baby, but i listened to it the other night and it was quite relaxing and put me to sleep!


----------



## Scottish

Thanks I may try some of your techniques tomorrow night. I went back to bed but unfortunately now I have restless leg syndrome arrrgghhhh cracking up here!!! 

Sorry for rant but I am slowly going insane I cant believe I've gone from nt been able to sleep to feeling tired but restless legs! You really can't win In Pregnancy haha so glamorous


----------



## pola17

:hugs: Scottish, I´m sending you positive vibes so you rest tonight! :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Scottish hope you can get some rest. I sleep horrible too and feel like I can't breathe :|

Anyone's baby movements getting painful/uncomfortable? My baby's sure are!:dohh:


----------



## pola17

Jolley, mine are!!! :( when he moves while I walk, it hurts a lot!! :(


----------



## JenzyKY

I used to think mine were but maybe I'm just used to it now! :haha:

I'm like incessantly hungry all the time. It's a bit much!


----------



## Angelmarie

Mac- no air con here :nope: England is poorly equipped for any extreme weather. We suffer when it's this hot. Heavy rain and there are floods and chaos. Heavy snow and things come to a practical standstill! It's crazy. And seemingly the weather has more drastic mood swings these days too. :dohh:

Scottish- so sorry that you're having such a rubbish time sleeping. I hear you on the hip pain and that's no fun at all. I really hope you get some respite soon. Are you managing some daytime naps? 

Jolley- yes movements can be quite painful for me too. And the hiccups are so low that my whole pelvis seems to reverberate which is a bit irritating too. And she hiccups soooo much! I think she might be long as she still has one foot right in my ribs too. Also I can feel movements in my back- she uses my spine as a punchbag! :wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Thanks ladies. It's 1.30 am here and I am now downstairs had a tidy up and now decidin whether to try and tackle sleep again or wait a wee while!
> 
> Bella my hips and legs get sore as well by the Morning I find I sometimes have to lye on my back for wee while to get some relief!
> 
> Xxxx

Awful Scottish I get the same from lying on my side, but I have started using a v shaped pillow one of these ones https://www.shawshome.ie/Products/B...1200001.aspx?gclid=CPrJj4v9obgCFYmK4Qod7hMAiQ I put one end between my legs and the other kind of under my bump and kinda position my self in the recovery position so my weight is not on my hip but I am not squashing bump either! it has helped no end. kinda like this position https://www.pregnancypillow.co.uk/assets/images/mum e pillow(1).jpg but more over on my tummy and of course my pillow does not come up to my head LOL I hope you find it easier to sleep soon!! there is nothing worse, I suffered like that on my last baby it was horrible. 



mac1979 said:


> I have a really stupid off topic question. Is central air conditioning not common in the UK? I have seen thread on how hot it is there as it is where I live today it was over 90 (about 32 Celsius)and will get hotter as summer goes on (normal for where I live) and with central air I have been cool as a cucumber all day. Like I said, stupid question. Just curious.

Na not a stupid question at all, no we have no air con our houses are well built here so it is much cooler inside expect upstairs at night :dohh: but with a heat wave with us now we are really feeling it!! high temps and humid. 

no point even going to the shops for a bit of a break as they do not have air con either! well the freezer section in the suppermarket would be cold! how long would they let me sit there I wonder :haha:


Ready I used to do the same in when I lived in Australia with my DD when she was new, head to the Sunshine plaza to the lovely air con shops and window shop and they had lovely mother and baby rooms for feeding babies :haha: our house there had no air con at all !

Another hot day a head again!! makes me wish I could bring my lot to the beach for the day!! it would be cooler


----------



## onebumpplease

Scottish, me too! I've had two big tearful breakdowns about it over the last two weeks. Last night when lying down to go to sleep, I said to OH I hate bedtime now, he was shocked as I usually go on about it being my favourite time of day and how I looked forward to it. 

Sometimes i fall asleep easily, but wake an hour later to start the tossing and turning. I've found extra mucas is keeping me up. It causes coughing, blocked nose and blocks my throat too, causing me to catch with a start when I'm falling asleep. I also have all the sore joints and sometimes restless legs. Turning over causes shout out loud pain in my pelvis.

However last night I got some quality sleep. I still woke every couple of hours, but fell asleep easily after waking either in pain or going to loo. For me when I make a change it seems to encourage my body to relax. Last night I went down to one pillow, in pregnancy I've been using 3due to extra fluid in my head, but last night it did the trick for me. I know it won't last though. It has had me questioning my ability to do this again. We really had hoped to try for 3 children, but I am going out of my mind through sleep deprivation!


----------



## lolpants

Scottish I hear you on the sleep deprivation!! It sucks!! 

Mac I know others have told you, but just to agree with what they said, air con is not standard here - would hardly ever get used tbh!! Wales, where I live, is notorious for being very wet. I shouldn't moan as this is 1st proper summer we've had for years, is just a struggle when pregnant - normally I'd be loving this weather, especially being off work!!

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Thanks everyone :hugs: we all are in the same boat!

I didn't really sleep well had restless legs all night, woke at 8.30 and decided to get up and start the day. Trying to decide what to do! 

Celtic that pillow looks great so comfy! I only have the long one but might have a look today at those types. 

Another gorgeous day so enjoy everyone xxx :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Thanks everyone :hugs: we all are in the same boat!
> 
> I didn't really sleep well had restless legs all night, woke at 8.30 and decided to get up and start the day. Trying to decide what to do!
> 
> Celtic that pillow looks great so comfy! I only have the long one but might have a look today at those types.
> 
> Another gorgeous day so enjoy everyone xxx :)

it so handy and works a treat I find I sleep so much better with it now and no hip pain :happydance: great for back support as well :thumbup:


Oh some one mentioned about numb arms, ask your midiwfe to see a phisyo could be carpel tunnel I got it and got two hand supports and no more problems with numb hands or arms :thumbup:


----------



## JenzyKY

I think you all stole our normal weather! Come back sun! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs Eddie was it you that has a breech baby as well! sorry if I am wrong :blush:

but some one mentioned Pulsatilla the homepathitic remedy to me so I did a bit of reserch and here is what I found!! so getting some on thursday! I actullay took this in my last pregnancy as well! 

Pulsatilla

This remedy corrects the inability of the uterus to expand and enables the child to turn and descend head first into the birth canal prior to delivery. During the 33rd week (the seventh month), the mother can take Pulsatilla 30 CH once a day for a few weeks, initially in granules, but after that in energized liquid form. From weeks 33 to 36 there is still time for the child to turn without stress. If the child has still not descended by week 36, one dose of Pulsatilla 200 CH can be takenagain start with granules and repeat in the liquid energized form 10 days later. In this way, Pulsatilla will help avoid breech and other abnormal presentations. These time guidelines generally apply to the first pregnancy. In subsequent pregnancies the child may not descend and engage until later, but Pulsatilla can still facilitate proper positioning of the infant prior to birth.

Pulsatilla is especially suitable if the mother is tearful, feels better in the open air and uncomfortable in a warm room. Further clues are thirstlessness and a co-operative, easygoing disposition. 

see this last bit!! that is exactly how I am feeling at the minute! I have to have doors and windows open and become very cross and tearful if I get to hot which is not me at all!!

DF thought of you when I read this one : Carbo veg

This remedy, taken at six, 12 or 30 CH, helps reduce heartburn. 

link to article https://www.alive.com/articles/view/16649/homeopathy_when_youre_pregnant


----------



## CelticNiamh

JenzyKY said:


> I think you all stole our normal weather! Come back sun! :haha:

sending it back to you LOL :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

carbo veg??

Its boiling here. I went outside again and the sweat is dripping off me and I am sticky. I dont like it at all. I am not used to this, it should be constant rain at this stage!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> carbo veg??
> 
> Its boiling here. I went outside again and the sweat is dripping off me and I am sticky. I dont like it at all. I am not used to this, it should be constant rain at this stage!

yep ''carbo veg'' as I said it is a homeopathic remedy that is good for heartburn in pregnancy I posted a link to the article above!!!! if you got back to my last post and read it you will find the information there! 

but here is a link to were you can get it, I thought becuase your suffering so much and over the counter stuff is not working great it might help, https://www.vit-shop.ie/store/p/7279/1/Weleda-Carbo-Veg-30C---125-tabs.html


I might get some my self!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic that's good info about pulsatilla:thumbup: it does work, my cousins baby was breech so they told her if she couldn't get the baby to turn in 2 days she would be having a c-section. She took pulsatilla and he turned

Our babies are getting so big and cramped in there they just wanna bust out! That's prob why their movements are hurting us :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Celtic that's good info about pulsatilla:thumbup: it does work, my cousins baby was breech so they told her if she couldn't get the baby to turn in 2 days she would be having a c-section. She took pulsatilla and he turned
> 
> Our babies are getting so big and cramped in there they just wanna bust out! That's prob why their movements are hurting us :haha:


Oh that gives me hope!! I think I will get the labour kit as well, I had one before and found it great before during and after!! I never heard before that it could help turn baby round! :flower:


my baby is very quite today!! wish he wake up and give me lots of movement :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Celtic,

Thanks for the info! Yes, Isla is still breech unfortunately (frank breech my midwife thinks). I had my 34 week appointment last night and she has moved into an even more awkward position it seems, (her head is now by my ribs on the left side). I have an ultrasound next week to confirm her position; if she is breech then I will be going to see an OB with my midwives to do an ECV at 37 weeks, if the ECV doesn't work my midwife told me we will have to schedule a C-section :cry: I am really hoping that she will turn on her own but I have a feeling its not going to happen :nope: My midwife recommended lots of ball time (already doing) and forward leaning/hands and knees positions. I am also going to a chiropractor next week too. Hopefully one of these things helps turn her. I am really nervous about the ECV, especially as I would have to fast before it in case something goes wrong during the procedure and they have to do an emergency C-section...

Has anyone on here ever had an ECV done before? If so was it successful?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

And sorry for those of you who are having problems sleeping and are suffering through the heat without AC. After spending the weekend at my parent's house and being so uncomfortable, I really feel for you all :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Hey Celtic,
> 
> Thanks for the info! Yes, Isla is still breech unfortunately (frank breech my midwife thinks). I had my 34 week appointment last night and she has moved into an even more awkward position it seems, (her head is now by my ribs on the left side). I have an ultrasound next week to confirm her position; if she is breech then I will be going to see an OB with my midwives to do an ECV at 37 weeks, if the ECV doesn't work my midwife told me we will have to schedule a C-section :cry: I am really hoping that she will turn on her own but I have a feeling its not going to happen :nope: My midwife recommended lots of ball time (already doing) and forward leaning/hands and knees positions. I am also going to a chiropractor next week too. Hopefully one of these things helps turn her. I am really nervous about the ECV, especially as I would have to fast before it in case something goes wrong during the procedure and they have to do an emergency C-section...
> 
> Has anyone on here ever had an ECV done before? If so was it successful?


I think I will be facing the same at 38 weeks, my baby is in the same position at one point he was feet first though! we do still have time though :hugs: they can still turn try the exercise on spinning babies innversion I think it is called! I am going to go swimming again on thursday good luck with chiro that may just do the trick! 
I asked about ECV on a local FB page 

Here is some of the replies I got: 
I had an ECV in the Coombe (chosen as they appear to do a lot of vaginal breeches?) at 38 weeks, it was easy, painless and successful. I took the 'muscle relaxant' which was fairly unpleasant but very helpful in my opinion. The doctor was not keen to attempt a turning as I have had a previous section but did so when I made it clear I would go until labour at least before making a decision re a section.
Yesterday at 13:31 · Unlike · 4
I had successful ECV at 37 weeks (36 ny dates) in Dec 2008 after looking for other options to booking in for section. Can't remember consultant (wasn't Gunther!) but positive straighforward experience for us.

also here are two links I have found helpful as well, as I will be trying a natural breech before any talk of section LOL but that is just me! :flower:

https://breechmidwife.wordpress.com/2013/05/14/mechanisms-of-upright-breech-birth/
https://42weeks.ie/2013/05/24/first-time-mother-has-a-vaginal-breech-birth/


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic: sounds like a good plan, you might as well give it a shot and see If it works for you :) 

Celtic and Mrs Eddie, FX babies will turn for you:hugs: what is an ecv? Never heard of it before :shrug:


----------



## Angelmarie

The heat is unbearable. I want to walk round naked! :haha:

DP is home. He's putting up the paddling pool as we speak. I'm diving straight in!:haha:

Did you breech ladies try the warm/cold compress yet? It's supposed to be quite effective but I don't have any personal experience. 

I have my argument, I mean appointment :haha: with the consultant tomorrow about delivery. Wonder if I'm going to fight for my VBAC? I'm a bit nervous about it all. I'm not very ballsy and don't stick up for myself very well. :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> The heat is unbearable. I want to walk round naked! :haha:
> 
> DP is home. He's putting up the paddling pool as we speak. I'm diving straight in!:haha:
> 
> Did you breech ladies try the warm/cold compress yet? It's supposed to be quite effective but I don't have any personal experience.
> 
> I have my argument, I mean appointment :haha: with the consultant tomorrow about delivery. Wonder if I'm going to fight for my VBAC? I'm a bit nervous about it all. I'm not very ballsy and don't stick up for myself very well. :dohh:

No I must try that one!! 

Be strong hun!! remember the risk of any thing going wrong in a VBAC is very low were as the risk in C section are much higher :hugs: remind him of that before you go!! may be write down some pointers so you can pull it out to help you be assertive!! oh and may be he will be supportive well FX any way! 


Jolley thanks :hugs: ECV is were they inject a muscle relaxant in to you and under a scan they are very careful and try and turn baby in to a head down position they then monitor to make sure baby is happy :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks again for the information Celtic, I am going to do everything in my power to get this stubborn little girl to turn on her own before I'm 37 weeks :haha: Good luck to you too; I hope both our babies flip :hugs:

Angel, good luck today with the consultant; I hope it goes well. Also, thanks for the info; I will definitely try as well :thumbup:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yesterday I was talking to a friend and he told me that their pediatrician told them that because of the high altitude of Quito, babies are usually born earlier and almost never go full term or past term, because of the oxygen. 

I did not know this and it totally makes sense, and coming to think about it none of our friends have gone over due date or even to due date, always a week or two early, I will ask my doctor on Friday. I did some online research and it seems that it's true, also babies are on average smaller because of oxygen too. This could mean that baby can come soon :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

ready you are very talented, those crib bumpers are beautiful! I wish I could do that!

I have also been sleeping awfully, yesterday was the worst. :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Yesterday I was talking to a friend and he told me that their pediatrician told them that because of the high altitude of Quito, babies are usually born earlier and almost never go full term or past term, because of the oxygen.
> 
> I did not know this and it totally makes sense, and coming to think about it none of our friends have gone over due date or even to due date, always a week or two early, I will ask my doctor on Friday. I did some online research and it seems that it's true, also babies are on average smaller because of oxygen too. This could mean that baby can come soon :)

wow thats intresting :flower: would not mind that at all :flower:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Angel I know what you mean, I basically walk around naked at home. It has been so hot here, it got up to 105 degrees here for almost a week in a row! Good luck tomorrow at your appointment!:thumbup:

Celtic that's interesting...never heard of that procedure before. Doesn't sound like it would be too comfortable!


----------



## mac1979

I had my growth scan today! X is 7lbs 3 oz already and head is in the 85th percentile, owchie. If I have a couple more weeks the baby is going to be over 8 lbs when born. I got a couple of 3D pics too, I cried when I saw his pudgy little face, he looks like his daddy.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Ahh Mac he sounds like a cutie :) and a big boy!


----------



## readynwilling

Mac - J was 8lbs 6oz... and really not a big baby at all. Don't let a 8.5lber scare you :hugs: I know this little guy is gonna be bigger then 8lbs 6oz, probably closer to 9lbs and i don't think it will be any different!


----------



## Barhanita

Last week was very hot, and I DID walk around the house naked. At some point our drunk neigbour came over to bring male and saw me through the door... That was uncomfortable... So now I try to wear things. It's also cooler this week.

Yay Mac! I think Sooz is also having a growth scan today. Mine is tomorrow and I am literally counting hours. 

I don't sleep well also. I wake up a few times a night for 40 minutes or so to count the kicks. I hate the cholestasis!!! And it's not the itching that gets me, it's the fear of her dying..


----------



## Barhanita

Oh, and I am strep B negative!!


----------



## readynwilling

yay for the neg strep b test Bar! At least thats one positive thing for you!


----------



## mac1979

readynwilling said:


> Mac - J was 8lbs 6oz... and really not a big baby at all. Don't let a 8.5lber scare you :hugs: I know this little guy is gonna be bigger then 8lbs 6oz, probably closer to 9lbs and i don't think it will be any different!

It isn't so much the weight that gets to me, I was expecting over 8 lbs the whole time. It is the large head that I am worried about. 

Speaking of weather, we are supposed to get near 100 with the head index today. 38 for you Celsius ladies. I plan on hanging out inside all day long. Partially weather, partially to work on my projects.


----------



## readynwilling

oh yes large head LOL. I actually don't know how large J's head was at birth... she was 75%ile for weight and 50%th for height i believe.


----------



## Sooz

Mac my baby was 7lb 8 today. If I go the full 40 weeks they will be over 9lb according to the MW. 

My daughter was 8lb 12 at 40+3 and I had a nice short, smooth labour with just gas and air.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I don't think I will get a growth scan to see how much baby weighs. Wish I did though!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mac my first baby was 8 pounds 9 :thumbup: very nice size 


Bar that is great on the B strep! OOPS on yur drunk neighbour dut hey ho doubt he remembers it so I would not be worried :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Just remember they sometimes get the scan weights wrong and I always kinda go with my gut when it comes to weight so far it has not been wrong :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

How exciting these babies are so big!! I get my growth scan this friday I can't wait to see how big she is, I hope she's doing good and the doctor will no longer be concerned :)

Mac I can totally understand why you would be scared! Me and DH are both small people so we don't expect a large baby at all.

Sooz great weight! You are all making big babies :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Bar, so happy that you are Strep B negative, wonderful news :happydance:

Mac and Sooz congrats on the fantastic baby weights. I have been told that Isla is on the "larger" side as well. Guess they might be able to give me a better guess after the ultrasound next week...

Borr, I'm sure Isabela is doing just fine and will be a perfect weight, good luck on Friday!


----------



## pola17

borr.dg.baby said:


> Yesterday I was talking to a friend and he told me that their pediatrician told them that because of the high altitude of Quito, babies are usually born earlier and almost never go full term or past term, because of the oxygen.
> 
> I did not know this and it totally makes sense, and coming to think about it none of our friends have gone over due date or even to due date, always a week or two early, I will ask my doctor on Friday. I did some online research and it seems that it's true, also babies are on average smaller because of oxygen too. This could mean that baby can come soon :)

uh oh!! I promise I´ll have my hospital bag ready! :dohh:


Mac: 8 pounds of happiness! :cloud9:


----------



## pola17

Bar: whoopsie! Sorry your neighbor had a look! 

Another busy day for me... we had 2 previous days of intense shopping, today is cleaning day! :haha:


----------



## Scottish

Wow great weights sooz and mac! :) glad all is well with baby's! I so wish I was having a scan !

Bar I am happy your result was negative bet u are so pleased! As for drunk neighbour he probably won't remember much anyway haha

Pola and borr you both need be prepared then for early arrivals! Exciting 

I've just had a BBQ now chilling with my RLT aaaahhh lovely! 

Am hoping I will sleep better tonight fingers crossed


----------



## bella21

is anybody starting to "clear out?" Ive been having a lot more BMs and wondering if its the clearing out process starting? also getting a bit painful with gas cramps accompanying them :blush: isn't it a little early for clear out or is it normal at this point? 

Im off to go try and take a nap...slept like crap again last night, hopefully i can nap and wake up with some motivation!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Bella bit soon for a clear out could be just one of those days I was like that yesterday! when I did have a clear out before my second baby!! I had so much pressure down there and kept going to the loo trying to go! I went in to labour that night but I was also loseing my plug as well that day :thumbup:


well I think my feet have reached a new level in the swelling department :haha: my toes are huge and left foot has caught up with my right
 



Attached Files:







20130709_200704-1.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## readynwilling

poor girls with the swelling :( I am very lucky i am not swollen at all (and its like 95F/35C with humidty here right now). I was even commenting to my massage therapist last night and she agreed. Might help i sit at a desk all day in a/c :haha:


----------



## pola17

Bella, I've been like that for 4 days already! :nope: and I'm getting nausea as well!! 

Celtic: ouch! Those feet must be in pain! :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Celtic- ouch! hope you can get some relief soon. I am so lucky to have avoided the swelling this time around though I do think my feet looked a little puffy this afternoon. :dohh:

Great weights, Mac and Sooz! you're cooking those babies well! 

Scottish - I really hope you manage to sleep better tonight! fingers crossed. :flower:

Bella- I have been feeling sick a lot and I had a bad night throwing up onSaturday night. I have also had lot looser BMs but I wasn't sure if they could be to do with the EPO I take? :shrug:

Bar - great news on the strep b result. And oh oh about your neighbour seeing you starters! That's kind of why I'm not walking around naked right now - lots of big bay windows in my house- easy to see in! :haha:

I had to have a nap tonight but I woke up feeling crap. I'm now on the Rennies and water. :nope: I was out in the sun for all of about half an hour today and I have managed to burn a bit! :dohh:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic sorry about the swelling, hope it goes down:flower:

Pola have fun cleaning! :thumbup: I feel way too lazy and sore to clean much!


----------



## Scottish

I had a 20 min power nap earlier on before dinner lol I was flagging a bit and needed to recharge! I feel so tired just now so am hoping that means I will get to sleep ok :)

My bedroom is like a sauna. My window has the afternoon sun shining in all day and its heated it up v warm! Even with my curtains closed all day. No blankets tonight! This morning when I woke up my bottom was sticking out the bed as I had stripped down and was basically starkers haha glad no robbers Brock in they would have got a fright hehe

Bella Iam sure clear out usually happens just before labour! I've not experienced that yet


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Bella, I've been like that for 4 days already! :nope: and I'm getting nausea as well!!
> 
> Celtic: ouch! Those feet must be in pain! :hugs:

They feel better after some tlc :) 



Angelmarie said:


> Celtic- ouch! hope you can get some relief soon. I am so lucky to have avoided the swelling this time around though I do think my feet looked a little puffy this afternoon. :dohh:
> 
> Great weights, Mac and Sooz! you're cooking those babies well!
> 
> Scottish - I really hope you manage to sleep better tonight! fingers crossed. :flower:
> 
> Bella- I have been feeling sick a lot and I had a bad night throwing up onSaturday night. I have also had lot looser BMs but I wasn't sure if they could be to do with the EPO I take? :shrug:
> 
> Bar - great news on the strep b result. And oh oh about your neighbour seeing you starters! That's kind of why I'm not walking around naked right now - lots of big bay windows in my house- easy to see in! :haha:
> 
> I had to have a nap tonight but I woke up feeling crap. I'm now on the Rennies and water. :nope: I was out in the sun for all of about half an hour today and I have managed to burn a bit! :dohh:

Oh you get loads of fluids in to you and take care :flower:



Scottish said:


> I had a 20 min power nap earlier on before dinner lol I was flagging a bit and needed to recharge! I feel so tired just now so am hoping that means I will get to sleep ok :)
> 
> My bedroom is like a sauna. My window has the afternoon sun shining in all day and its heated it up v warm! Even with my curtains closed all day. No blankets tonight! This morning when I woke up my bottom was sticking out the bed as I had stripped down and was basically starkers haha glad no robbers Brock in they would have got a fright hehe
> 
> Bella Iam sure clear out usually happens just before labour! I've not experienced that yet

LoL at least you were comfy :) 


So I have tried the hot and cold trick to move baby so far no joy lol


----------



## bella21

thanks ladies maybe things are starting to just work better down there now :haha:

pola, I've also been a little nauseas. been eating all day to help curb it! :thumbup: (right now I'm munching on keebler double stuffed butter sandwich w. fudge creme filling! ) mmmmm

celtic hope you're feet feel better soon!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bella that sounds so good!!!!


----------



## bella21

jolley they were great! :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

MAC - Madison had a HUGE head - I can't remember what percentile but it stayed big and ended up having two ultrasounds on her head to check fluid. She just had a large head. And it wasn't too bad - kegels :)

BELLA - I've been the same way. Threw up Sunday even. Hope all things are ok wih you. 

As for size - last Tuesday she was measuring 5lbs 4oz - guess I'm having a small baby! Madison was 7lbs 6oz full term so I guess 5lbs 4oz would put Mackenzie around 7lbs 12oz at full term. 

I swear I'm losing my plug - but no "bloody show" - lots of contractions and I can guarantee that she's dropped. Oh what a mind spin!


----------



## Dragonfly

I know no one will probably answer but tmi question. I get a sore upper back after I poo I noticed? I am not straining or anything.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Crystal5483 said:


> MAC - Madison had a HUGE head - I can't remember what percentile but it stayed big and ended up having two ultrasounds on her head to check fluid. She just had a large head. And it wasn't too bad - kegels :)
> 
> BELLA - I've been the same way. Threw up Sunday even. Hope all things are ok wih you.
> 
> As for size - last Tuesday she was measuring 5lbs 4oz - guess I'm having a small baby! Madison was 7lbs 6oz full term so I guess 5lbs 4oz would put Mackenzie around 7lbs 12oz at full term.
> 
> I swear I'm losing my plug - but no "bloody show" - lots of contractions and I can guarantee that she's dropped. Oh what a mind spin!

OOH sounds like baby getting ready to meet you soon :thumbup: 7 pounds 12 that would be a nice size 



bella21 said:


> thanks ladies maybe things are starting to just work better down there now :haha:
> 
> pola, I've also been a little nauseas. been eating all day to help curb it! :thumbup: (right now I'm munching on keebler double stuffed butter sandwich w. fudge creme filling! ) mmmmm
> 
> celtic hope you're feet feel better soon!

Thanks Bella I do feel better this morning, slept well with a fan on me all night I also used cold flannels on my feet last night to cool them down and ease the swelling it seems to have worked :happydance: I will be doing that again tonight! 

How every one else doing this morning!! another cracking sunny hot day ahead again for us :dohh::haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Bella and Crystal, it sounds like things are happening for both of you. Very exciting on here as people get closer to their due dates :happydance:

Celtic, your poor feet, I hope they feel better soon :hugs: Mine were swollen yesterday too, I think its because they had to turn the AC off at work in the afternoon due to rolling blackouts (Toronto is still having issues with its power after the big storm we had here). 

Ready, funny I had a massage appointment last night too, and it was heaven :cloud9:

Pola, have fun cleaning, sounds like you are really moving forward with final preparations before baby.

Scottish, glad that you slept better. I find if I go to bed earlier it works better for me as I wake up super early...

After doing intensive research all day yesterday, (while I was supposed to be working) about turning breech babies, (thanks for the spinning babies info Celtic :thumbup:), breech birth and C-sections I have decided to just chill out and try not to stress anymore until I am further along. Until then, I will be doing all of my exercises and everything in my power to get her to turn but I'm not going to obsess over it anymore. 

We also have our hospital tour tonight, very excited about it!


----------



## mac1979

Arf! I got almost no sleep last night. I will have to admit that it is my fault since I let myself sleep from 5-7 yesterday. I am happy though since I finished my reupholstering project. My glider and the ottoman with it are finished. All I need to sew now are my curtains, which is my first time sewing with blackout fabric but I found directions online for that and sew my cloth wipes together and maybe cut out about a dozen more or so, I have 24 cut out so far. After those projects I have some major plans. I found out that JoAnns carries PUL fabric and has patterns for pocket diapers and plain diaper covers. You have no idea how happy I was when I found that, I've never sewn anything like that before, but it will be a good challenge and save a ton of money.

A quick edit to add...TWO WEEKS until my induction. AAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac1979

Bella-I have diarrhea over the weekend and I thought my body was getting ready. I don't have anything yet, but baby is so low I feel like he is going to fall out when I get up. 

Celtic-I've heard that if you play music "down there" and shine a flashlight down there to it can make baby turn since they go toward the light and music. 

DF-I have no idea what would cause that. My upper back hurts all the time especially since mid second tri. 

Pola-do you want to clean my house too? I seem to be lacking energy after all my sewing projects.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Bella and Crystal, it sounds like things are happening for both of you. Very exciting on here as people get closer to their due dates :happydance:
> 
> Celtic, your poor feet, I hope they feel better soon :hugs: Mine were swollen yesterday too, I think its because they had to turn the AC off at work in the afternoon due to rolling blackouts (Toronto is still having issues with its power after the big storm we had here).
> 
> Ready, funny I had a massage appointment last night too, and it was heaven :cloud9:
> 
> Pola, have fun cleaning, sounds like you are really moving forward with final preparations before baby.
> 
> Scottish, glad that you slept better. I find if I go to bed earlier it works better for me as I wake up super early...
> 
> After doing intensive research all day yesterday, (while I was supposed to be working) about turning breech babies, (thanks for the spinning babies info Celtic :thumbup:), breech birth and C-sections I have decided to just chill out and try not to stress anymore until I am further along. Until then, I will be doing all of my exercises and everything in my power to get her to turn but I'm not going to obsess over it anymore.
> 
> We also have our hospital tour tonight, very excited about it!

Oh enjoy the tour :thumbup: yep kinda feel the same I will keep doing the exercises and just see how it goes, watched this video on youtube of turning abreech baby and I think I will try that if it comes to it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qT2jBxVoOQc
some good videos on breech deliveries on youtube as well!! what will be will be I guess :winkwink:



mac1979 said:


> Bella-I have diarrhea over the weekend and I thought my body was getting ready. I don't have anything yet, but baby is so low I feel like he is going to fall out when I get up.
> 
> Celtic-I've heard that if you play music "down there" and shine a flashlight down there to it can make baby turn since they go toward the light and music.
> 
> DF-I have no idea what would cause that. My upper back hurts all the time especially since mid second tri.
> 
> Pola-do you want to clean my house too? I seem to be lacking energy after all my sewing projects.


2 weeks till your induction :happydance: and yikes all in one!! I am going to give the ice a try again and a position I found on yourtube on opening the pelvis to help them turn!! :flower:

OMG so hot again today!! coping better today though feet are not so bad so hopefully they stay that way now :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

They never told me a weight at my growth scan, but I checked my notes and baby is around 7lb at the moment :thumbup: They said Phoebe was gonna be close to 9lb but was just under 8lb so I wouldn't worry.

Was only the head that was kinda on track for me - all the other measurements were about 2 weeks ahead! My baby gonna have a lil pea head :haha:

Celtic my feet were awful last night :hugs: I feel your pain!

I am gonna start the big wash this afternoon and making the space for the moses basket in my bedroom! eek!

Lol xx


----------



## HHenderson

OMG that video made my jaw drop!! Yikes I thought she was going to cry. That doesnt hurt the baby? What about the cord.. yikes. :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> OMG that video made my jaw drop!! Yikes I thought she was going to cry. That doesnt hurt the baby? What about the cord.. yikes. :(

no they know if it did hurt the baby by the scan by checking the heart rate and they do a trace after wards to check baby is happy. :flower:


----------



## Barhanita

My growth scan is in less than 8 hours today and my induction is next Wednesday....

How often do your babies hiccup? My girl hiccups 3-5 times a day.


----------



## mac1979

Good luck at your scan, our inductions are so close by it is scary!!

X hiccups a couple of times a day. I think it is cute.


----------



## Scottish

mac great work well done! so many of you are v creative! my attempt at learning to crochet has been on hold for a few weeks :haha:

mac 2 weeks eeek exciting not long to go wish it was me hehe

Bar you have only 1 week? how u feeling? bet you are very excited to have baby in your arms after everything youve been through! good luck at scan! oh and i notice hiccups about once a day or once every couple of days!

i slept better last night as actually managed to fall asleep! but was wakened 100 times with sweat dripping of me from the heat! phew wish we had air con for hot days like this man it was like sleeping in a sauna and i am being deadly serious! luckly today is not as hot! the sun has just popped out now so been cloudy all day but still looking warm from my couch :haha:


----------



## pola17

Dragonfly said:


> I know no one will probably answer but tmi question. I get a sore upper back after I poo I noticed? I am not straining or anything.

Lol I love answering TMI questions! :haha:

I'm actually getting something similar like you, but dunno why :shrug:


----------



## pola17

Bar: my boy has hiccups a few times a day as well... Sometimes up to 3 times!!! And oh my! Next Wednesday! *bites nails* how exciting!!! :happydance: and good luck on your scan! :flower:

Celtic: how are those feet today?? :flower:

Crystal: how exciting you're losing your plug.. I wonder how it's like when it happens to me! *bites nails*

Mac: 2 more weeks!!! Yaaay!! Your boy has your lips BTW! Saw a pic you uploaded on FB! :cloud9:

Scottish: yay for having a good sleep! :happydance:

Morning girls!!!! :coffee:


----------



## mac1979

Do you ladies think at this late in my pregnancy is could have half of a large (sugar free) energy drink. Just to give me a little get up and go?


----------



## pola17

I dunno! :shrug:
Is there an expert you can call and ask? :shrug:

Hey, but what about coffee??? :flower:


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, I personally wouldn't have an energy drink because of taurine. But a cup of coffee should be fine. However, I am very paranoid. 

To be honest, 7 days and 10 hours seems almost too far away. But it is also very soon! I am excited to see her. I think I will be so much less anxious once she is outside. But I am super excited about the scan today.


----------



## bella21

mac i don't see why not, i really don't think that half could hurt. Ive still had my 1-2 cups of coffee a day :thumbup:

bar you're getting so close!! how exciting! ahh you too mac!! Oh and I feel hiccups 2-3 times a day :) they actually get kind of annoying at times


I plan on going out today and taking the big step of buying granny panties! :haha: along with maxi pads, nipple pads and then getting my hospital bag started! crib sheets, mattress pad and bassinet covers are all getting washed today too...and thats the last of laundry for baby!


----------



## Barhanita

I need to do the last batch of baby laundry and set up a bassinet, but I am to superstitious and worried. I think we will do it hours before going to the hospital. 

Also, I really want them to double-check today if Lena is still a girl


----------



## mac1979

Bar, I had them double check X the other day, he was not shy about proving he is all boy. 

I would try coffee but I cannot stand the taste. Unless I make a trip to Starbucks (only a few minutes drive) and get something cool (iced coffee) and fattening.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Celtic, thanks for that info. I can't watch the video at work but will take a look when I get home. 

Bar, good luck at your scan today. I am totally going to get them to check and see if Isla is still a girl too. I was saying to DH the other day how screwed we would be if she turned out to be a boy as we have so many girlie things now :wacko:

Scottish, I hear you re the heat and no ac. We had to turn it off again today at work and I am a sweaty mess right now :haha:

Mac, I say make the trip to Starbucks; your time for gulping down fatty drinks without guilt is running out (says the girl who just finished off a pack of Skittles) :winkwink:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar you are so close to meeting Lena!! :) I bet you are excited!! :happydance: Isabela gets hiccups twice-3 times a day, I think it's cute but at the same time I feel bad for her because hiccups are not fun lol I can't wait to hear about your scan :)

Celtic I hope your feet are better today, how awful :(

Crystal I feel like I am losing my plug for a few weeks now too, but I don't make much of it, I asked my doctor and he said it was normal. 

Mac yay only two more week to go!! I don't think I would have an energy drink either, I don't like them when I am not pregnant because everyone says they are so bad. I have had coffee a ton of times, I like to buy the one that comes with ice in it it's so yummy. 

I have my scan this friday, I can't wait to see Isabela and see how big she is, although I am kinda nervous still. I also have 37 week check up, I wonder if I am dialating and if she engaged, she wasn't at 35 weeks but I have been feeling a ton of pressure.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Mac, I say make the trip to Starbucks; your time for gulping down fatty drinks without guilt is running out (says the girl who just finished off a pack of Skittles) :winkwink:

I am also eating a bag of skittles :haha: so good!!


----------



## Barhanita

Mrs Eddie, I told DH that if it's a boy, he will have to wear all the dresses and pink onesies!


----------



## pola17

Mac: We don´t have starbucks in Ecuador... If I were you, I´d drive all the way to the nearest one! :rofl: Have a cup of one of those for me, please! :haha:

Oh man! I would kill for one of those bottles of cold mocca frapuccino! *drools*


----------



## borr.dg.baby

pola17 said:


> Mac: We don´t have starbucks in Ecuador... If I were you, I´d drive all the way to the nearest one! :rofl: Have a cup of one of those for me, please! :haha:
> 
> Oh man! I would kill for one of those bottles of cold mocca frapuccino! *drools*

I like the one that comes with ice cubes from sweet and coffee... :thumbup: it's delicious and not expensive!!


----------



## pola17

Lily,

Never tried them...... and I have a sweet and coffee across the street!!!!!!!!!

Shall I do it?? :haha:

You know what I love? Those mocca (is it moca, mocca, hfsojfoslejej???!!!) from nescafé that you get from those machines??? om nom nom!!!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh my goodness everybody is getting so close!! I haven't been able to post but I have been keeping up with everybody. (well for the most part, might have missed a page or two) Congrats to the 4 ladies that have their sweet babies already.

Nothing new with me. This pregnancy has been very uneventful. The worst thing I've had to deal with is getting up 3 to 4 times a night to pee. (which every pregnant girl does). We have his room almost completely put together. Just have to put up the curtains and hang a few things on the wall. I went and bought the last few things that I needed for Jack and i thought I got the last things I needed for me for when he gets here but then bella reminded me about the granny panties :dohh: so now I need those. Other than that ready for this boy to be out.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bar and Mac can't believe your inductions are so soon! My Dr said I will be delivered at 38 weeks (which is 3 weeks away) unless I have her before then.

Bar good luck at your Appt :) my baby gets hiccups around 2 times a day

Dh and I spent from 3:30-8am in triage. I woke up with period cramping and backpain so I went in to get checked. I was having some pretty strong frequent contractions but luckily they weren't changing my cervix so I was able to come home and just keep monitoring them. I think my girl is getting anxious to come out!:haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

jolley glad all is well :) scary! Why are you being delivered at 38 weeks?


----------



## pola17

Mattsgirl!!!!!!!!!! Hey chica!! It´s been a while since the last time I saw you!!!!!!!!! How are you??? :hugs:

Jolley: *phew* glad all is doing great!! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## bella21

borr.dg.baby said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Mac, I say make the trip to Starbucks; your time for gulping down fatty drinks without guilt is running out (says the girl who just finished off a pack of Skittles) :winkwink:
> 
> I am also eating a bag of skittles :haha: so good!!Click to expand...


I just made OH go to the gas station and get me skittles from all this candy talk! The wild berry flavor....yummmm! thanks girls lol


jolley glad all is okay!! 


mattsgirl lol glad i could help :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

borr.dg.baby said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Mac, I say make the trip to Starbucks; your time for gulping down fatty drinks without guilt is running out (says the girl who just finished off a pack of Skittles) :winkwink:
> 
> I am also eating a bag of skittles :haha: so good!!Click to expand...

Great minds think alike :haha:

Bella, I just had the berry ones, so yummy :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Barhanita said:


> Mrs Eddie, I told DH that if it's a boy, he will have to wear all the dresses and pink onesies!

LOL Bar, I told my DH the same thing. For awhile I was convinced Isla was a boy and bought her two sleepers that are a bit boyish. Since they're size NB and I don't have a ton of stuff in that size I will still put them on her; I'll stick a headband on her as well so people still know that she's a girl :winkwink:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bella :haha: I had the sour kind, I love them


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks girls :)

Borr I'm being delivered at 38 weeks because of my autoimmune disorder(Antiphospholipid Antibody Syndrome) I guess the placenta ages quicker and they want a controlled delivery since I Am on a blood thinner and baby aspirin. I need to read up on it some more haha


----------



## Sooz

If I go near a Starbucks right now I end up with a strawberry and cream frappucino. Lush! 

I'm not totally sure what's going on with me right now. Since yesterday afternoon I've been loosing bloody mucus again. It's not heavy or particularly fresh looking but it's thickening up a bit. :wacko:


----------



## Mattsgirl

pola17 said:


> Mattsgirl!!!!!!!!!! Hey chica!! It´s been a while since the last time I saw you!!!!!!!!! How are you??? :hugs:
> 
> Jolley: *phew* glad all is doing great!! :hugs: :flower:

I know I've been so busy with work and trying to get things ready for Jack. Plus Dh has been on vacation so all spare time goes to him. 
I've been good though. I finally told work that for the next 3 weeks until I start leave I have to go down to 2 days a week because I just can't physically or emotionally deal with more than that. Being on my feet for 7 to 8 hours 5 days a week was killing me. But with the weather being in the 80's DH and I have started going for 20 or so minute walks. Which has been really nice. Besides soar back and feet everything has been perfect.

How have you and your little man been doing?


----------



## more babies

Mac I say go for the Starbucks as well! I don't like coffee either but love Starbucks mocha frappuccinos. They don't taste like coffee at all and are great on these horrible hot days. I only get them once in a while though.. and on the plus side they help with going to the bathroom if its been a while :blush: :haha:

Had my ultrasound today. My little man is weighing 6 1/2lbs and in the 78th percentile. I'm so excited to meet him! :cloud9:


----------



## mac1979

I want Skittles now too. I just ran out of thread in the middle of my curtains and have to go out anyway.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mattsgirl welcome back :thumbup:


Sooz keep us updated hope your ok!!! might be your mucus plug mixing with some blood on it way out or else it is a show :happydance:

Jolley there will be a load of us the same week I think!! my doctor is planning my induction at my 38 weeks appointment which could mean I will be in the next day or following week!!! 

Happy to report my feet are still big but better than last night yay:happydance:


yummy sweets talk love some :haha: must resist :haha:

I forgot to mention my insulin was increased again yesterday:dohh: I am not on 32 units at bedtime all my other injections went up as well but holy cow!! 
Makes me kinda worried as at 37 weeks last time my insulin needs decreased and my blood sugars all went low, if that happens again I will be constantaly hypo


----------



## borr.dg.baby

mattgirl welcome back! :hi: glad all is well

morebabies great weight! :) Glad you got to see him again 

sooz I wonder if it's your bloody show? Did you ask your midwife? 

Jolley sorry you have to be induced, but yay it's so close!


----------



## Sooz

I'm pretty sure they'll just blame the cervical erosion so unless it gets heavier or contractions start I'll assume it's that or a little bit of plug loss. I don't feel laboury, that's for sure. 

Still trying to turn this baby anterior. :grr:

Glad your feet have gone down celtic. That sounds like a lot of insulin. Do you always go back to normal after birth?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> I'm pretty sure they'll just blame the cervical erosion so unless it gets heavier or contractions start I'll assume it's that or a little bit of plug loss. I don't feel laboury, that's for sure.
> 
> Still trying to turn this baby anterior. :grr:
> 
> Glad your feet have gone down celtic. That sounds like a lot of insulin. Do you always go back to normal after birth?

So far I have stopped insulin as soon as baby gets here, I have my doubts this time though we shall see what happens though!

wonder what is going on for you!! baby is teasing you and that is for sure


----------



## Dragonfly

My skin is all creepy, random itches and I want to tear off my clothes. Its putting me in a bad mood.


----------



## pola17

Hey Sooz!!! Hope all is well! BTW how can you turn a baby to be anterior? :wacko:

Mattsgirl: we're fine! This week I have an appointment and I've been doing excercises on a ball, so let's see what the dr has to say! Did you finish your nursery?? :flower:


----------



## bella21

soon hope all is well! my guess is its part of your plug! :thumbup:

so i got my granny panties! woohoo! lol. Also, what kind of maternity pads are you ladies using? I bought the always overnight maxi...they looked nice and thick and have a leak guard and wings. I bought some travel sized shampoos, conditioner, toothbrush, toothpaste, body wash and deodorant also so I don't have to worry about packing all the big stuff i have in my bathroom ! now to just get it all in the bag! 

DF sorry you're feeling itchy, hope its nothing serious though!


----------



## pola17

DF: that must be annoying! Hope the itching goes away! :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Hey Sooz!!! Hope all is well! BTW how can you turn a baby to be anterior? :wacko:
> 
> Mattsgirl: we're fine! This week I have an appointment and I've been doing excercises on a ball, so let's see what the dr has to say! Did you finish your nursery?? :flower:


Bouncing on a ball and sitting on a chair with your legs wide and leaning forward helps as well :thumbup:

which reminds me I am going to get a new ball tomorrow!! my last one got lost somewere :dohh:

good luck at your appointment Pola

I am quite envious!! wish I was having another scan, my doctor does not want to see me on till 38 weeks which worries me a bit of baby does not turn, I will see the midwifes and the endo on Tuesday next, I will ask them to have a feel of my tummy and see how baby is fixed in there!!! FX for head down


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yay bella! Packing the hospital bag makes it so real :)


----------



## Sooz

Raising my hips and trying to encourage baby to turn by opening my pelvis, so having my knees on the bed and arms on the floor. Posterior back to back, especially with the neck flexed back, like my babies is, is not a good position for natural intervention free labour.


----------



## Scottish

Sooz you must be feeling frustrated with what your body is doing lol! Be interesting to see what comes of it! Good luck trying to turn baby x

Df my legs get very very itchy and it drives me insane! I notice its after I shave so I am like a man right now as I had decided to quit shaving them until I go into labour or jut before my induction :haha:

Celtic sorry you have had insulin increased :( I really hope u don't need it after birth xxx I am planning to buy a gym ball tomorrow as well :)

Welcome back mattsgirl :)

Bella I have bought the same pads for my hospital bag as they seemed the most secure :haha: especially with wings


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Scottish my legs are so itchy after shaving too! So weird! 

I sure hate cervical checks, they hurt and are so uncomfortable! 

I heard you can be GBS positive at different times during pregnancy, so lets say you get checked at 35 weeks for it and it comes back negative. How do you know you won't be positive for it when your in labor? Do they normally check twice? Just something I thought of and was wondering about


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic hope all goes well with your diabetes after baby gets here:flower:


----------



## pola17

Celtic: I'm crossing my fingers!! Hope your LO stops being a rebel! :haha:

And I'm actually doing those excercises you recommend on a ball I got! :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Scottish my legs are so itchy after shaving too! So weird!
> 
> I sure hate cervical checks, they hurt and are so uncomfortable!
> 
> I heard you can be GBS positive at different times during pregnancy, so lets say you get checked at 35 weeks for it and it comes back negative. How do you know you won't be positive for it when your in labor? Do they normally check twice? Just something I thought of and was wondering about

I known they are not even testing me ill have antibiotics in labour lol no escaping drips for me but ive had it twice in pregnancy may be that is why ! 

Scottish thanks :) 



Pola dare I say it but I think baby moved not 100% sure but feels different and hickups feel low down in my tummy yay my rebel son will be a strong character I think lol


----------



## mac1979

Curtains are done!! I just need to iron them and buy a curtain rod. 

Does anybody else feel like baby is going to fall out when they stand or go up and down stairs? I know it is impossible, but it feels like that.


----------



## readynwilling

you gals chat sooo much LOL! I actually had to WORK at work today :dohh: so i had no bnb time :haha:

Hope you are all doing well - most of you are probably sleeping (or trying LOL)

I have 2 days of work left :wohoo: and im FULL TERM tomorrow :yipee:


----------



## Barhanita

I just came back from my growth scan. Lena is definitely a girl! She is at 6lbs7oz, 54% for her gestation. Everything looks good, she is back to back, but hopefully she will turn to the labor position soon.


----------



## readynwilling

Thats a great size Bar! Glad everything went well :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

Nothing says fun on Wednesday like a trip to the ER. DH sliced his finger changing the lawnmower blade which was recently sharpened...and I was bored...


----------



## ZooMa

Mac - Ouch!

Everyone else - I read your posts but can't keep them all straight to comment individually! There are some of you that are VERY active posters. :)

AFM: Man this heat is a mother.... I can't believe how much harder it is for me this week than just the week before. On July 4th we went for a hike, and while it was definitely a "hike" for me (would have been a stroll before), I could manage it. I thought we went 5.5 miles, but it was really more like 3.2. Oh well. :) However, this week... man, I'm dragging! It also could be because I was on vacation last week with access to air conditioning and long naps, and this week I have a busy week at work with 9-10 hour days, several trips outside between building, and lots of standing on my feet. I now understand why some of you start taking maternity leave at 37 weeks (or earlier!) I was hoping to work up until labor to be able to take more time afterwards... but it's going to be hard!

Another question for you ladies, possibly of the TMI variety: anyone else having trouble with, um, personal hygiene? I've been finding it very hard to bend and stretch and reach to address, um, certain aspects of bathroom care. Also everything seems a lot more swollen and puffy. Plus I haven't been doing my Kegels. I can't imagine how I'll need to contort myself in the next 3 weeks!

Home stretch! (And stretch it is!)


----------



## pola17

Bar: yay for Lena being fine! And her weight is just perfect!!! :flower:

Mac: ouchie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh: That should have not been fun to see! :nope: Hope your hubby recovers soon! :flower:

ZooMa: Not having that problem in particular, and yeah, at moments I understand why the girls start maternity leave earlier! :haha:


----------



## bella21

mac- owww hope DH is okay. and YES I feel like that mostly when I have to pee really bad and at the end of the night after being on my feet all day. Its like gravity pulls him down and it hurts!! lol

zooma - YES! Im really short so my arms are short and I have trouble reaching "front to back" lol...so I have to go behind and back and then wipe my front too...if that makes sense? hahaha :rofl: 

I also tried shaving down there last night for the first time in a while :blush: do you girls plan on shaving before you go into the hospital?? I'm seriously contemplating just letting it grow from now on its so annoying to shave!


----------



## bella21

Bar- sorry meant to say thats a great weight and I'm glad all went well at your appointment!! hope Lena shifts to the right position soon though!


----------



## pola17

bella, I do want to shave! :haha:
Every night while taking a shower, I lower my.............. bush a lil bit, until all is gone! brazilian way! :rofl: :blush:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bar glad your Appt went well and Lena is doing good :)

Mac that sucks about your DH hope his finger gets better. And yea I feel like my baby is going to fall out of my crotch too:haha:

I have to have DH trim mine up for me :thumbup: 

Celtic hopefully your baby has turned! :thumbup:


----------



## Sooz

Good to hear your appointment went well bar. Hope you have better luck turning Lent than I'm having! 

So, I posted a picture of the gross blobs I keep loosing in my journal and the consensus seems to be that it looks like bits of plug. :wacko:


----------



## lolpants

Good size Bar and glad to hear Lena is still a girl :haha: I know what it feels like to panic that they may have got it wrong!! I had growth scan with Phoebe at 37 weeks and all I was really concerned about was whether she was really a girl!!!

Sooz that sounds exciting! I never lost my plug until about 15 mins before Phoebe was born! I know you can lose it weeks before but maybe it is a sign that it won't be long till you meet Limpet!! :happydance:

Zooma I am have that problem! Didn't get it with Phoebe so just proves I am bigger this time!!

I plan on using hair remover cream down there - the special sensitive/bikini stuff - no way I could shave now!

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mac yep I have had that kind of pressure before not so much on this baby but my others yes, sounds like baby is low down in your pelvis now! hope your DH finger is ok 

Zooma good to see you :thumbup: yep getting harder to do any thing these days LOL :haha: had great fun trying to do my bikini line so I could go go swimming the other day 

Bar that is great what a lovely size :thumbup: she will turn some of mine have been in that position for labour and turn during labour, if she is try and stay off your back during labour! if they want to monitor you, make them sit you up as straight as possible, I did that for my daughter who was facing the wrong way :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Good size Bar and glad to hear Lena is still a girl :haha: I know what it feels like to panic that they may have got it wrong!! I had growth scan with Phoebe at 37 weeks and all I was really concerned about was whether she was really a girl!!!
> 
> Sooz that sounds exciting! I never lost my plug until about 15 mins before Phoebe was born! I know you can lose it weeks before but maybe it is a sign that it won't be long till you meet Limpet!! :happydance:
> 
> Zooma I am have that problem! Didn't get it with Phoebe so just proves I am bigger this time!!
> 
> I plan on using hair remover cream down there - the special sensitive/bikini stuff - no way I could shave now!
> 
> Lol xx

How are your poor feet :flower:


Sooz a show must mean that labour is getting close now :flower:


----------



## Angelmarie

I usually use the hair removing creams and whip it all off.:haha: Might have to get Daniel to help next time though as I can't see a thing! :dohh:

I get that feeling, Mac. I keep saying I swear she's trying to get out as the pressure is immense and often coupled with lightening crotch. Takes my breath away. She also seems to stretch out so I get feet pressing hard against my ribs and her head pressing against my cervix and it HURTS! the pain goes right around my pelvis and lower back. :wacko:

Bar - that's a great size! Pleassed Lena is still a girl and everything is going great! :flower:

Sooz - that definitely looks like plug! I lost some of mine last week over three days but it wasn't bloody just snotty :blush: so I think things are moving for you!!! yay! :happydance:

AFM - my appointment went ok yesterday. The doctor I saw (ANOTHER new one - 4th different consultant! :dohh:) is 'supporting' my VBAC. When I say supporting ... He said I could have one but then just went on and on about how 'catastrophic' the risks were and mainly nothing positive. I can't labour in the pool (due to having to be monitored constantly and no electrical wires in water - he treated me like an idiot. I didn't like to say I was aware of that but some hospitals have wireless monitors and had he ever thought I might decline constant monitoring?! - but like I say, I don't stick up for myself very well). 

I basically have to try to get into labour ASAP. He has said I can have sweeps from 38 weeks. I have a midwife appointment at 37+4 and I'm hoping she's not going to be pedantic about dates!

Edit- sorry I meant to say I hope your feet are doing better, Celtic and Lol! if you're the same as here its not quite as warm here today so I hope you're able to get some respite!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> I usually use the hair removing creams and whip it all off.:haha: Might have to get Daniel to help next time though as I can't see a thing! :dohh:
> 
> I get that feeling, Mac. I keep saying I swear she's trying to get out as the pressure is immense and often coupled with lightening crotch. Takes my breath away. She also seems to stretch out so I get feet pressing hard against my ribs and her head pressing against my cervix and it HURTS! the pain goes right around my pelvis and lower back. :wacko:
> 
> Bar - that's a great size! Pleassed Lena is still a girl and everything is going great! :flower:
> 
> Sooz - that definitely looks like plug! I lost some of mine last week over three days but it wasn't bloody just snotty :blush: so I think things are moving for you!!! yay! :happydance:
> 
> AFM - my appointment went ok yesterday. The doctor I saw (ANOTHER new one - 4th different consultant! :dohh:) is 'supporting' my VBAC. When I say supporting ... He said I could have one but then just went on and on about how 'catastrophic' the risks were and mainly nothing positive. I can't labour in the pool (due to having to be monitored constantly and no electrical wires in water - he treated me like an idiot. I didn't like to say I was aware of that but some hospitals have wireless monitors and had he ever thought I might decline constant monitoring?! - but like I say, I don't stick up for myself very well).
> 
> I basically have to try to get into labour ASAP. He has said I can have sweeps from 38 weeks. I have a midwife appointment at 37+4 and I'm hoping she's not going to be pedantic about dates!
> 
> Edit- sorry I meant to say I hope your feet are doing better, Celtic and Lol! if you're the same as here its not quite as warm here today so I hope you're able to get some respite!


my feet are much better today :happydance:

You need to do a birth plan, I can be the same I sometimes say nothing and you know what it does not matter what you say to him as he will more than likely not be around when you deliver any way!! :haha: 

if you have a birth plan sit your OH down and go through it with him, tell him he has to support and make your wishes know esp when labour is hard and your busy getting through surges and can not speak up for your self :flower:

Sometimes the midwifes looking after you, will let you in to the water or let you have a bath, work with you to help you have the brith you want have it written down and then keep handing it to her LOL that is what I am doing, last time I wanted baby deliverd on to my tummy I said it to one midwife she said oh we do not do that and we cut and clamp the cord straight away! I never spoke up and it has eaten away at me ever since. this time I am making sure they put MY baby on my chest and wait to cut the cord and I have told DH I do not care about hospital policy my baby my body and If I can not speak up!! I need him to do it for me! they have to listen to us, we are not a number we are people with feeling's :thumbup:


----------



## lolpants

My feet are ok now thanks - always are when I get up, thanks to being in bed I guess.. I am in full on preparation mode now, on my 3rd load of baby washing and not even started the clothes yet!!!

I am gonna write a birth plan but they didn't even see my last one till after Phoebe was born, and they just laughed and said 'sorry' :( Hopefully get the birth I want this time!

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Sooz I had a look at your journal! Defo looks like you losing plug, maybe not long for you now! Hope u feeling ok xxx

Bella I try to shave down below weekly but now it's so hard I am leaving that area for just before my induction as well :haha: I must look so sexy right now lol :) 

Mac last night I was starting to get a bit worried as I was getting lots of pressure down below and period type cramps and baby was moving a lot as if he was trying to come out. It did pass but the pressure was so much I thought he might fall out :) 

Bar great news on scan! My dd was back to back and she turned as I was actually giving birth (aided by forceps) 

I haven't done a birth plan and nobody has said about it to me. I will be 38+5 at my next appointment with consultant so don't know if they will mention it? I miss midwife care :(


----------



## Dragonfly

LOL my birth plan was laughed at when I was in labour last time too and they where so patronizing. I have a doula with me this time who is regular up there and will kick their asses if they mess about.


----------



## Angelmarie

Celtic - thanks for your, as ever, supportive reply! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yes, I must sort my birth plan. I have never written one. I printed out the one from the NHS website and started to fill it in. I also want baby delivered straight on to me. I want delayed cord clamping too - how long are you planning on stipulating that they wait? 
Wow I hope I do get a midwife that lets me get in water! That would be awesome. 
What other kind of things are you putting in your plans? I would like to listen to my own music and be able to be as active as possible- birthing ball etc if I feel the need. I must get my thinking cap on! 

I hope DP can stick up for me! I'm a little concerned about him tbh as he can be squeamish with blood and stuff. I hope there isn't any cliched passing out on his part! He will NEVER live it down! :haha:

I'm currently sorting my hospital bag (suitcase :haha:) out. Amelie's is finished but I'm still working on mine. 

So pleased you girls have better feet today! :flower:


----------



## Sooz

I feel OK tbh, will just be interesting to see what happens next!

I talked about delayed clamping with the MW Friday and she said if done properly the cord shouldn't be cut until the placenta is out. Last time they only waited until it had stopped pulsating.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Jolley, that is very exciting that you'll be induced at 38 weeks, it will be here before you know it!

Sooz, wow if it is show that might mean that you go into labour soon, very exciting! I also hope baby turns for you. 

Celtic, glad that your feet are feeling better. That is too bad about your insulin rising, hopefully all will go back to normal after your baby gets here. And I really hope that your baby is head down for you now!

Bella, a couple of my friends have recommended buying disposable underwear like Depends for the first few days of post-partum bleeding. They then switch over to an overnight pad and then gradually to lighter protection as bleeding decreases. In terms of "maintennace" of my nether regions, my ensuite has two really large mirrors so I can use that as I guide while I shave. I am going to go get it professionally "landscaped" though before delivery :haha:

Ready, I am so jealous that you only have two days of work left; this week I have started to get a bit sick of work, (and haven't really done much with all of my breech baby/gentle c-section research :blush:). I am now behind on a few projects though so have to re-focus today...

Bar, yay so glad all is well with Lena :happydance:

Mac, ouch I hope your DH is OK (and that you were able to get your Skittles :haha:)

Angel, glad to hear that they will let you try a VBAC. As Celtic said, the good thing is that you have a midwife that will advocate for your wishes. I haven't finished my birth plan yet but it will include skin to skin time immediately following birth, delayed cord clamping, etc. 

DF, that is awful that your birth plan was disregarded last time, glad that you will have a Doula to advocate for you!

Last night was our hospital tour and it went very well. I feel a lot better knowing where we are going and what the labour rooms will look like. Made things seem much more real :wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Sooz I had a look at your journal! Defo looks like you losing plug, maybe not long for you now! Hope u feeling ok xxx
> 
> Bella I try to shave down below weekly but now it's so hard I am leaving that area for just before my induction as well :haha: I must look so sexy right now lol :)
> 
> Mac last night I was starting to get a bit worried as I was getting lots of pressure down below and period type cramps and baby was moving a lot as if he was trying to come out. It did pass but the pressure was so much I thought he might fall out :)
> 
> Bar great news on scan! My dd was back to back and she turned as I was actually giving birth (aided by forceps)
> 
> I haven't done a birth plan and nobody has said about it to me. I will be 38+5 at my next appointment with consultant so don't know if they will mention it? I miss midwife care :(

Doctors never mention birthplans, if you feel you want one do one your self about the little important things that matter to you! :hugs:



Angelmarie said:


> Celtic - thanks for your, as ever, supportive reply! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Yes, I must sort my birth plan. I have never written one. I printed out the one from the NHS website and started to fill it in. I also want baby delivered straight on to me. I want delayed cord clamping too - how long are you planning on stipulating that they wait?
> Wow I hope I do get a midwife that lets me get in water! That would be awesome.
> What other kind of things are you putting in your plans? I would like to listen to my own music and be able to be as active as possible- birthing ball etc if I feel the need. I must get my thinking cap on!
> 
> I hope DP can stick up for me! I'm a little concerned about him tbh as he can be squeamish with blood and stuff. I hope there isn't any cliched passing out on his part! He will NEVER live it down! :haha:
> 
> I'm currently sorting my hospital bag (suitcase :haha:) out. Amelie's is finished but I'm still working on mine.
> 
> So pleased you girls have better feet today! :flower:

Your very welcome hun :hugs: I must finish mine :flower:

I got one or two things this morning for my hospital bag and I went to see if I could get a homeopathic kit for labour but they take to long to come in :dohh: I have a number for some one who can make me up one, going to email her and see how much it will cost. other wise I will check out online for one :happydance:

I got the pustillia this morning as well, but they have sugar in them :dohh: I took them before a different brand and they never made impact on my sugars, I will check they are ok later after I finish my lunch, my blood sugars were high before lunch hope that was the small bit of scone I had earlier though :haha:


OOOH I have a lose tooth I mean really really lose :nope: it is a baby tooth and it hurts a little, it makes it so hard to eat now as when I bite down I catch it and move it guess it is time I bite the bullet and go to the dentist :dohh: not looking forward to that at all 


last question but does any one feel low and teary sometimes I have found this week really hard, has me worried for after when baby comes, hope I do not end up with PPD, I do remember feeling like this when I was expecting my DD and was ok,so hoping for the same, had a good chat with DH about it yesterday evening so feel a lot better today.


----------



## Scottish

Celtic my maternity notes have a section for writing birth plan init so I might just right in important things! 
I also get some days I feel low and teary I put it down to my hormones as I know sometimes I am a bit ridiculous In My reactions with things :haha: but yes when I do feel low I do also worry about after birth! Hopefully it will not affect us after :hugs:
Boo on loose tooth! Dentist probably won't do to much while your pregnant as mine wouldn't do anything on my check up! 

Mrs Eddie that's good you got a tour! Was that part of the classes? I would love to tour my hospital labour ward. Does anybody know if you can arrange that here without having to do a antinatal class?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Celtic my maternity notes have a section for writing birth plan init so I might just right in important things!
> I also get some days I feel low and teary I put it down to my hormones as I know sometimes I am a bit ridiculous In My reactions with things :haha: but yes when I do feel low I do also worry about after birth! Hopefully it will not affect us after :hugs:
> Boo on loose tooth! Dentist probably won't do to much while your pregnant as mine wouldn't do anything on my check up!
> 
> Mrs Eddie that's good you got a tour! Was that part of the classes? I would love to tour my hospital labour ward. Does anybody know if you can arrange that here without having to do a antinatal class?

I think just talking about feeling low and acknowledging it helps a lot! then you know if it hits then if people around you are aware they can help you if that makes sense :hugs: I do think it has a lot to do sometimes with hormones, you know sometimes I swear this baby is a girl if I did not know for sure I am having a boy :haha: so like my pregnancy with my DD sometimes 

Na kind of thought the dentist wont do anything, I will need a new tooth when it falls out which will be any day really.:dohh:


----------



## pola17

@lol! Good to know those feet are feeling better! :hugs:

Angel: yay for good appointments but grrrr at your doctor! :gun:


----------



## Barhanita

Everyone s writing a birth plan.. I am not allowed, since I will have to be on the monitors the whole time and with this condition they are very stricts.

It seems like Sooz or Angel, you will go into labor before my induction!


----------



## lolpants

Done a lot of nesting/organising today so feet will probably swell up again later :dohh:

My OH has booked a tour- only date left was 26th July, so cutting it a bit fine :haha:

Sorry to hear about your tooth Celtic :( Luckily managed to avoid dentist this pregnancy, but last 2 pregnancies my teeth were a big problem!

Lol xx


----------



## Barhanita

Celtic, I have a loose tooth too. And no dental insurance (well, a crap one), so I am trying to save money. Meanwhile I am being very careful about what I eat, because I don't want to lose it. It a front top one, so losing it would make me look very ugly.


----------



## pola17

Celtic: ouchie!!!!! Loose tooth! :( hope it falls quickly and painless! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> Everyone s writing a birth plan.. I am not allowed, since I will have to be on the monitors the whole time and with this condition they are very stricts.
> 
> It seems like Sooz or Angel, you will go into labor before my induction!


I will be on monitors as well Bar becuase of having a previous scar from a section and the GD and the fact they are inducing you, but you can stand or sit on a ball and be monitored or kneel on the bed do not be afraid to move around if your body is telling you to, listen to it and go with it, really all I really want is to have my baby put on my chest and delay the cord cutting! I am easy enough to every thing else and I am aiming to not have an epidural but keeping my options open just incase :flower:

It is horrible mine is in the front as well so understand how you feel! lucky I am somewhat covered but I would be saving a long time other wise :dohh:


----------



## mac1979

DH's hand is okay, it looked way worse than it actually was, when he showed me it looked but but at home we put gauze on it and put pressure on it with an Ace bandage, when we got there it wasn't bleeding as bad. He just needed a couple of stitches and the TDAP (tetanus, diptheria and pertussis) since it was a lawnmower blade. I have been asking him to get it updated since I got pregnant though, so he has only has 37 weeks to get it done. :haha: It was the main reason we went to the ER. 

DF-Happy you have a doula to advocate for you this time so you get the birth you want. 

Bar-Lena is at a happy weight now :happydance:

Celtic-good thing you were able to talk to your DH about your feelings. Being able to do that helps a ton.

Mrs Eddie-touring the hospital kind of makes it feel more real now doesn't it? 

My lady bits are feeling tender and swollen today. They hurt a bit when I walk.


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Celtic: ouchie!!!!! Loose tooth! :( hope it falls quickly and painless! :hugs:


It freaks me out when I try and chew my food and another tooth catches it and pushes it forward :dohh: 

Mac that is great about your DH hand :thumbup: my hubby back is nearly back to normal now at last! Yea it was good to chat and admit how I was feeling, I do feel much better from it today as well :flower:


----------



## mac1979

Bar-you can still have a birth plan to sit on a birth ball or pace next to your bed, or squat of stand for a bit. Also your preferences regarding pain relief. As long as you keep in mind the end result is healthy baby, healthy mommy.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Celtic, ouch your poor tooth, hope it feels better soon :hugs:

Scottish, the tour was arranged by the hospital where I am giving birth. When we went to our pre-registration (when I was 20 weeks) they told us to book it about a month or so before we were due. I would call your hospital to see if there are any available. It was about an hour long and we could ask questions, etc so very helpful.

Mac, glad that your husband's hand is OK and yes the tour did make things seem much more real!

Bar, even though you have to be monitored, you could still write a birth plan. It could outline things like what you want to happen after Lena is born (i.e. skin on skin) and the type of environment you want to labour in (quiet, low lights, etc). Also as I believe Celtic mentioned, you might be able to still move while being monitored so you could use a ball or a couple of other things...Also, do they have to monitor you continuously or can you ask to be monitored intermittedly so you could walk around a bit if you wanted to?


----------



## HHenderson

Barhanita said:


> Everyone s writing a birth plan.. I am not allowed, since I will have to be on the monitors the whole time and with this condition they are very stricts.
> 
> It seems like Sooz or Angel, you will go into labor before my induction!

I dont have a condition but I am a VBAC and am being monitored the whole time and was told birth plans arent needed as I wont be need alot of things. But I made one anyways and they WILL read it even though its not alot. Simple things about how I want baby after birth, not to cut the cord right away, dad to stay with her 24/7, no shots, vitamin k orally, etc. :)


----------



## readynwilling

hope everyone is doing ok :hugs: 

sorry to all those who have choices taken from you regarding the birth due to circumstances beyond your control. Im not writing a birth plan, but thats because i have discussed it at length with my MW. Here 90% (guessing) of births are overseen by OBGYN's and MW's are "special". The chance of not having your primary MW at your birth is fairly low. And you are given a back up midwife specifically for if that happens, who has all your records, and i've met and discussed my wishes with. 

I have my home visit booked for next tuesday and my 39 week appt booked for the following wednesday. She asked about internal checks, i told her we would talk at 39 weeks :haha:


----------



## Angelmarie

Barhanita said:


> Everyone s writing a birth plan.. I am not allowed, since I will have to be on the monitors the whole time and with this condition they are very stricts.
> 
> It seems like Sooz or Angel, you will go into labor before my induction!

Not me. Everything seems to have settled down. I think you will be next, Bar :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Term!!! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I thought 38 weeks was term? if its not yay! I am near there. Does that mean baby will be fine born from here on in?


----------



## Dragonfly

Angelmarie said:


> Barhanita said:
> 
> 
> Everyone s writing a birth plan.. I am not allowed, since I will have to be on the monitors the whole time and with this condition they are very stricts.
> 
> It seems like Sooz or Angel, you will go into labor before my induction!
> 
> Not me. Everything seems to have settled down. I think you will be next, Bar :flower:Click to expand...

why does that stop you doing birth plan? I was told I would be monitored too but you can still write one. I refuse to be strapped to a bed this time.


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Term!!! :happydance:
> 
> Lol xx


YAY :happydance: 

Is it this month your DP is making the move hope it is going smoothly for you if it is :) :flower:


----------



## Angelmarie

Yay for full term, Lol!!! :happydance: 

Yes, I have to be constantly monitored due to risk is uterine rupture (yikes) but I'm hoping to write a birth plan that will explain that I would like to be able to be as active as possible if I feel like it. 

I lost some more plug today but it's just snotty not bloody. Wish it was actually indicative of something!!! :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Yay for full term, Lol!!! :happydance:
> 
> Yes, I have to be constantly monitored due to risk is uterine rupture (yikes) but I'm hoping to write a birth plan that will explain that I would like to be able to be as active as possible if I feel like it.
> 
> I lost some more plug today but it's just snotty not bloody. Wish it was actually indicative of something!!! :dohh:

do not worry the chance of that happening is like 0.7% same as a first time mum going through labour for the first time :thumbup: you have enough to be worring about HMM something is deffo happening, this your thrid baby yea, I bet you anything your body is doing a lot of work now and when you go in labour it will be very fast like 2 hour fast :winkwink:


----------



## Angelmarie

Yikes! 2 hours! It takes each of the mums at least an hour to get here if they set off straight away. I need a bit longer than 2 hours! 

I really wish things would start moving now though. I even went on the trampoline last night! :haha:

Celtic- have your labours got quicker each time?


----------



## JenzyKY

All my textbooks say 37 weeks is term! Yay for full term babies!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Yikes! 2 hours! It takes each of the mums at least an hour to get here if they set off straight away. I need a bit longer than 2 hours!
> 
> I really wish things would start moving now though. I even went on the trampoline last night! :haha:
> 
> Celtic- have your labours got quicker each time?

my third baby came with in 2 hours and 15 minutes I had a lot of cramping in his pregnancy they thought I was going in to early labour I had lost my plug and my cervix was very soft and 2-3 cm before labour started I was induced on him so they hooked up drip and broke my waters, as soon as my waters broke I remember saying to my hubby here we go!! :haha: man it was fast! 

my next two were pretty fast as well! in and around the same time frame two hours and 30 minutes :thumbup:


I think it is always worth your while having a plan incase you start and you get that feeling it is going to be fast! may be a friend can watch the boys for the hour it takes your mum or mil go get to you! 

my hubby fears me going in to labour at home he thinks we would not make the hospital :haha: I doubt that will happen though :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

Excellent. I was reading somewhere someone's babies lungs where not ready and they went at 38 weeks, dont know if that was true or not but wasnt sure. This weekend I will be full term. This whole preg has flown and I dont feel ready at all. Last times I was so ill I was ready for the end of it., Though the heat is killing me and I have a rash down below that wont go away :(


----------



## Angelmarie

Wow that is fast! I've kind of prepared myself for the long haul! Having said that they said I have to be making good, quick progress for them to not whisk me in for another section. Not sure what parameters that's defined by though. :shrug:

Yes I have a friend over the road on a call in case we need her to stay with boys until our mums get here I'm just kind of banking on me having a bit more time. 

It's getting so real! I know this is my third but it's like having my first really knowing I'm waiting for labour and able to have a VBAC. very exciting!


----------



## lolpants

I think they say 37 weeks full term as anything before premature? I'd always thought 38 weeks before?

I'm hoping to last as long as 2 hrs this time :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> Excellent. I was reading somewhere someone's babies lungs where not ready and they went at 38 weeks, dont know if that was true or not but wasnt sure. This weekend I will be full term. This whole preg has flown and I dont feel ready at all. Last times I was so ill I was ready for the end of it., Though the heat is killing me and I have a rash down below that wont go away :(

Oh I wonder if it is a fungal one very common and with this heat would not surprise me at all!!!! they wont go on thier own though you need an anti fungal powder for them, but good news is there is a powder in the chemist only about 3 euro as well called Daktarin powder you can buy it over the counter!! yep I get them as well sometimes not nice at all :thumbup:



Angelmarie said:


> Wow that is fast! I've kind of prepared myself for the long haul! Having said that they said I have to be making good, quick progress for them to not whisk me in for another section. Not sure what parameters that's defined by though. :shrug:
> 
> Yes I have a friend over the road on a call in case we need her to stay with boys until our mums get here I'm just kind of banking on me having a bit more time.
> 
> It's getting so real! I know this is my third but it's like having my first really knowing I'm waiting for labour and able to have a VBAC. very exciting!

It is I am excited for you, they do put a time limit on you, but if baby is happy and your happy push for extra time if you need it, I doubt you will though LOL I think 3rd babies are always quicker


----------



## CelticNiamh

I meant to add I wonder as this is my 6th will it work the same for me!!! OH please let it!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

me again cough cough :haha: you think I had nothing better to do all day!! was planning on doing some sewing but finding it hard to move in this heat and I have gone hypo damit!! so waiting on that to come back up for me! 

but Angel and any one else who is planning a VBAC here is a lovely home water birth story 

https://42weeks.ie/2013/07/12/a-gentle-vbac-water-birth-at-home/

oh and a very quick third baby delivery https://42weeks.ie/2013/07/10/a-third-time-mum-delivers-outside-the-security-hut-in-the-coombe/


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats Lol on being full term, very exciting!

Angel, do you mind me asking why you had a c-section with your first; was it planned or an emergency?


----------



## Dragonfly

I asked my mum for caniston as I am broke and the docs is closed here till tue. she had none . I was thinking it could be fungal. Its only on one part . My perineum, have I spelled that right? I was using sudocream, made it worse. Then bapathen and stings it like mad. Stopped using anything.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> I asked my mum for caniston as I am broke and the docs is closed here till tue. she had none . I was thinking it could be fungal. Its only on one part . My perineum, have I spelled that right? I was using sudocream, made it worse. Then bapathen and stings it like mad. Stopped using anything.

Yea I found the cream for trush only works on the girls bits, but of you have a rash in the folds of skin or were your pants go the powder is the only one that worked for me ever, may be your mum can pick you up some of that you do not need a script from the doctor for it, just pick it up in the chemist if you can with in 24 hours it will be much better! any one have an aloe vera plant in the mean time!! and go comando!! lots of air :winkwink:


----------



## Angelmarie

CelticNiamh said:


> me again cough cough :haha: you think I had nothing better to do all day!! was planning on doing some sewing but finding it hard to move in this heat and I have gone hypo damit!! so waiting on that to come back up for me!
> 
> but Angel and any one else who is planning a VBAC here is a lovely home water birth story
> 
> https://42weeks.ie/2013/07/12/a-gentle-vbac-water-birth-at-home/
> 
> oh and a very quick third baby delivery https://42weeks.ie/2013/07/10/a-third-time-mum-delivers-outside-the-security-hut-in-the-coombe/

Aww lovely successful stories. Love em. I have read a lot of women turn down consultant care/ constantly monitored VBACs in favour of HWB. Im just not that brave. After the two still borns my SIL had I am very nervous. 




Mrs. Eddie said:


> Congrats Lol on being full term, very exciting!
> 
> Angel, do you mind me asking why you had a c-section with your first; was it planned or an emergency?

My first was due to PROM at 29 weeks. Baby got distressed during labour so I was rushed in. Crazy experience. They didn't have time to wait for spinal to work and began cutting!!! I felt it twice before they knocked me out. Quite traumatic. 

Second was elected because he was due do close to Christmas and I didn't want to spoil Christmas for my first son. If he had been due any other time of year I would have gone for a VBAC. 

this LO is due 3rd and my first sons bday is 9th! His siblings just like clashing with his special days!!! :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angel I would love a HB but with this GD and the strephB I have no chance of being let and I am ok with that as long as I have a good birth in hospital :flower:


----------



## Angelmarie

Yes, that's how I feel. As long as things go well in hospital. So many variables though. :wacko:

I'm feeling pretty hormonal today. I desperately need to nest. So much to do but it's so hot and I'm so heavy that I can't muster the energy to do anything and its driving me mad. Caelan just likes making a mess and I can't make any headway! 

My mum is having the boys tonight and tomorrow night to give me a chance to get stuff done but I can foresee it now that I will just want to lie out with a fan all weekend!!! :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Yes, that's how I feel. As long as things go well in hospital. So many variables though. :wacko:
> 
> I'm feeling pretty hormonal today. I desperately need to best. So much to do but it's so hot and I'm so heavy that I can't muster the energy to do anything and its driving me mad. Caelan just likes making a mess and I can't make any headway!
> 
> My mum is having the boys tonight and tomorrow night to give me a chance to get stuff do e but I can foresee it now that I will just want to lid out with a fan all weekend!!! :dohh:

so know that feeling:dohh: Paul is in to everything today, he wont keep clothes on so having a hard time keeping him inside!! :growlmad: 

I am trying to get some stuff done now while I can, also baby is up in my ribs and it is killing me!! must be a head when I stand it eases off no sitting down for me I think


----------



## Angelmarie

I know what you mean! Amelie always has one foot in my ribs and it only eases off when I lie flat! Not helping my productivity levels!:dohh:

Random question: do you often feel BH more on one side of your tummy than the other? It makes sense to me that I feel them more on the right as that's where she lies but I just wanted to see if I was the only one?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Congrats Lol on being full term, very exciting!
> 
> Angel, do you mind me asking why you had a c-section with your first; was it planned or an emergency?

My first was due to PROM at 29 weeks. Baby got distressed during labour so I was rushed in. Crazy experience. They didn't have time to wait for spinal to work and began cutting!!! I felt it twice before they knocked me out. Quite traumatic. 

Second was elected because he was due do close to Christmas and I didn't want to spoil Christmas for my first son. If he had been due any other time of year I would have gone for a VBAC. 

this LO is due 3rd and my first sons bday is 9th! His siblings just like clashing with his special days!!! :dohh:[/QUOTE]

Thanks for clarifying Angel, that first experience must have been terrifying :hugs: Sounds like your second c-section was a better experience. Something for me to keep in mind. If she doesn't turn in time, I was weighing the option of trying a vaginal breech birth (though this would depend on her positon) but I would hate to have to be rushed for an emergency c-section. At least if it was planned I could have some say on how things go in the delivery room...


----------



## Angelmarie

Yes, without a doubt my elective was easier in most senses! My biggest regret with my first (and fear for this time around) is having to have an emergency section with GA as you don't see baby for hours!!! Terrible. Eden was born at 7:38 and I had to fight to see him. Saw him at 1am but they were trying to pacify me with a Polaroid and promises of taking me straight after breakfast! Erm, no. You will take me now! It wasn't the best of experiences. 

I don't know much about breech vaginal births. Are you going to try an ECV?


----------



## Scottish

Congrats on full term sooz and lol !! 

I've been busy today cleaning and cooking! Trust me its not nesting it's overdue stuff that needed done haha so hot here again and I have nearly had enough now :haha: 

Celtic ouch sounds sore! My baby has decided to begin trying to escape I think! He seems to be engaging this pass couple of days as I get intense pressure and pain down at my pelvis and I feel him trying to move down and push his body down. 

Angel enjoy your rest when boys away, I would be the same just wanting to chill and not do anything hehe

Oh well I must go tidy the kitchen now from my cooking 


Xx


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I think I will try the ECV as long as the baby is in a good position for it and all looks well. I am having some doubts about it as I have read some conflicting material re its success rate and the effects it can have on baby, (plus I really don't want to have an emergency c-section if something were to go wrong during the procedure). Also, part of me is hesitant to try and forecfully move her from a position that she is currently in, just doesn't feel right...I will wait to see if I need it when the time comes and then have further discussions with my DH and midwife about it. 

Breech vaginal births can be successful but from what I gather it really depends on the position of the baby, size of baby, etc. With some breech positions they won't let you attempt it. My midwives did not offer this as an option but I still want to discuss it with them to see what they say.


----------



## mac1979

Sitting in my NST now, BP was 145/109, not good. Still waiting to see midwife and see what she says. Ultrasound tech said he looked like the was practicing breathing. Worst case I deliver, more likely they admit me for monitoring again. I will keep you ladies updates.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> Sitting in my NST now, BP was 145/109, not good. Still waiting to see midwife and see what she says. Ultrasound tech said he looked like the was practicing breathing. Worst case I deliver, more likely they admit me for monitoring again. I will keep you ladies updates.


Good luck Mac deffo keep us updated :thumbup:


----------



## Scottish

Mac good luck I will be thinking of you xxx :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

Hope everything is ok Mac.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Good luck Mac!


----------



## bella21

good luck Mac ! :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Good luck Mac! 37 and 4 would be just fine! 

I don't think I'd have done an ECV if mine had stayed breech. Here they do them at 36 weeks. I'd been upset if something happened and I had to deliver early just to try to avoid a c section. But I truly don't get the stigma against sections and epidurals. It doesn't mean you failed.


----------



## CelticNiamh

JenzyKY said:


> Good luck Mac! 37 and 4 would be just fine!
> 
> I don't think I'd have done an ECV if mine had stayed breech. Here they do them at 36 weeks. I'd been upset if something happened and I had to deliver early just to try to avoid a c section. But I truly don't get the stigma against sections and epidurals. It doesn't mean you failed.

No totally agree never felt I failed but having had a section,I never want one again onless I need one if my baby is in danger but other wise nope its major surgery with risks to mum and baby and I know of people who have had serious complications from sections dont want to say as I hate to scare any one :flower: 
Epidurals I am ok with :) if I need one I will take it lol but I have found they skow labour down and can lead to intervention with forceps and ventouse as they can surpress the urge to push esp in first time mums. It did on my first but any other time I was lucky and could feel the urge to push I also found it can stop you getting that rush of instant bonding high compared to with out one so I would like to do it with out one this time for those reasons :) but I know if I do have one it is ok and I am ok with what ever as long as I get the first hold I am happy


----------



## JenzyKY

No I understand there are risks with a c section. It just seems that people are judged if they don't go "natural" on forums. I hate that term as its no less "natural" with pain management.


----------



## mac1979

Hanging out in L&D right now with BP taken every 15 minutes. This sucks. No TV either. Just DH to keep me company.


----------



## pola17

Mac, thinking of you! Keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

And congrats to all if you who reached full term! :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Had my scan and appointment today. Scan showed low amniotic fluid and baby measuring behind at 35+3 weighing 5 pounds 11 ounces. Got monitored and baby's heart and movements are good so Dr wants to do a re scan next week and if baby doesn't grow I get induced because it means placenta is not working properly anymore. Also got sent protein to help with me not lose any more weight. Feeling like I have failed baby, I hope she's not too small :(


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mac good luck, keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

If she is small I'm sure she's petite but perfect Borr. These scans are notoriously unreliable so hopefully she'll still be a decent size even if you are induced next week. :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

So its between me, Bar and Borr,for who is next probably.


----------



## pola17

Lily, I'm now thinking of you as well!! :hugs: Isabela will be fine! :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

They are also concerned because of the low amniotic fluid and weight loss, all indicators that the placenta is not functioning properly, plus her being smaller :(


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Try not to worry too much Borr, I'm sure all is well with Isabela and you most certainly have not failed :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

Looks like I will be monitored for another couple hours here, then be sent home and do another 24 hour urine.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

JenzyKY said:


> Good luck Mac! 37 and 4 would be just fine!
> 
> I don't think I'd have done an ECV if mine had stayed breech. Here they do them at 36 weeks. I'd been upset if something happened and I had to deliver early just to try to avoid a c section. But I truly don't get the stigma against sections and epidurals. It doesn't mean you failed.


I think for me personally, its more the disappointment that things might not go the way I planned (though when do they ever during labour :haha:) and that I'll likely have a longer recovery. I didn't want to stay at the hospital for a long time either (I was planning on going home ASAP after the birth as my DH can't stay overnight with me). All these things are really trivial though, in the end Isla's healthy arrival is all that I care about. :thumbup: Plus, I am really lucky to have a lot of support from family and friends post-partum so I know I'll be fine. 

And yes, I'm still on the fence about the ECV. Like I said earlier, it will really depend on her position when we go for the scan. Just really hoping that she flips before then (she definitely hasn't yet).


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, sorry about your BP. I hope it normalizes. 

Borr, sending you hugs. 5lb11oz is not that tiny, right? some babies are just smaller. Even if you are induced the next week - it's almost 38 weeks, Isabela will be fine. 

It is between the three of us I guess. Unless someone's labor begins spontaneously.

The doctor offered my yesterday to be induced last night. My numbers are ok, but not back to normal. She said she was mostly offering the induction because of how worried I was. I figured out that it wasn't a good enough reason, and we decided to stick to the 17th - the original plan. But my worry and fear are killing me. I spend all my time counting kicks (even at night, I barely sleep). I am so exhausted of this wait and worry.. I know it's my own fault and no one benefits from it. But I can hardly do anything about it. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Scottish

Borr try not to worry too much as hospital keeping you monitored, I know it's easier said than done. Plus the weight they estimated Isabella to be is not a bad weight at all it's a good size. Big hugs :hugs:

Bar you must be so exhausted! Not long for now though until induction!

Mac hope you are let home soon xxx


----------



## pola17

Bar: :hugs: You must be tired!! But it won´t be long! :flower: 5 more days! :happydance:


----------



## JenzyKY

Borr, that's a good size and I hear the ultrasounds now can be off like a pound. We are all at the point of very small chance of any sort of complications. In my experience the small IUGR babies still act their gestational age. 

Bar, I've seen your Facebook posts on the page for your condition. It seems like a good decision you made seeing what others numbers were. :hugs:

Mac, glad they are sending you home. Hope you have something with you for entertainment til then.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Borr try not to worry my friend baby was the same she deliverd at full term and was a nice 6 pound and very healthy, my sister was the same my mum had to be induced at 36 weeks this my sister was nearly 6 pounds and healthy as well. 
please do not feel like a faliure you are not! 

Bar ah honey, you poor thing worring like that :hugs: 5 more days and you little girl will be in your arms if your numbers are low try not to worry I bet she is just fine in there! at least you will know straight away if every thing is not ok your paying such close attention to her :hugs:


Mac glad your getting home, looks like they will be calling it time for you very soon if this keeps up!! 


wow before we know it some one will be in labour :happydance:

I went swimming tonight and it was fab!! felt cool for about 45 minutes till we had to come out of the swimming pool :happydance: brought my daughter Eireann and she loved it and took to it so quickly! I was impressed :happydance:

Pola how is your cleaning and nuresery coming on :hugs:


big:hugs: to every one else hope your all ok!!


----------



## lolpants

Eeek!! Getting so close for all you other ladies - sorry to hear about the complications, but you are all so far along and have done fab so I'm sure all the babies will be fine!

I wish you all luck :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## mac1979

Well ladies, looks like I'm next. Getting induced in a few hours.


----------



## Sooz

Wow Mac, what's made them decide to do that? 

Argh so exciting, good luck and lots of speedy labour vibes! :hugs:


----------



## twinkletots

So looks like we are going to have a few more babies here very soon. :happydance:

Sorry to hear some of you ladies are having a hard time and feeling worried. I think it's pretty normal to have concerns until you get your baby safely in your arms and in fact the worry never really goes away! Another perk of being a momma!

I am also having a bit of labour fear. First time round I didn'r really think about it much but this time I know it really hurts!! Totally worth it though and can't wait to meet my baby.

I have been having a really itchy rash at the bottom of my bump. Went to pharmacist today who was of no use. Bought myself some calamine lotion which has helped a bit to ease the itch.

Posting my 37 week bump shot, worried it's going to be a ten pounder!!! ouchy.
Excuse the undies and face cloth in the background.

Hang in there ladies, we are well into the home stretch


----------



## Sooz

Btw I'm still loosing little bits of bloody plug and having nasty cervical pains here but I think this will be going on for quite sometime/weeks tbh. :roll:


----------



## twinkletots

Wow Mac, good luck!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Good luck Mac, hope all goes well! :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good luck Mac!! I can't wait to read birth story and see pictures :) please try (if you can) to keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Good luck Mac! Keep us posted! :)

Bar hang in there, just a few more days:hugs:

Borr everything will be fine, hang in there :flower: that weight is not bad at all


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Twinkle cute bump :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> Well ladies, looks like I'm next. Getting induced in a few hours.

Good luck Mac hope all goes great and cannot wait to see pictures :hugs:



twinkletots said:


> So looks like we are going to have a few more babies here very soon. :happydance:
> 
> Sorry to hear some of you ladies are having a hard time and feeling worried. I think it's pretty normal to have concerns until you get your baby safely in your arms and in fact the worry never really goes away! Another perk of being a momma!
> 
> I am also having a bit of labour fear. First time round I didn'r really think about it much but this time I know it really hurts!! Totally worth it though and can't wait to meet my baby.
> 
> I have been having a really itchy rash at the bottom of my bump. Went to pharmacist today who was of no use. Bought myself some calamine lotion which has helped a bit to ease the itch.
> 
> Posting my 37 week bump shot, worried it's going to be a ten pounder!!! ouchy.
> Excuse the undies and face cloth in the background.
> 
> Hang in there ladies, we are well into the home stretch
> 
> View attachment 642875

Beautiful bump :hugs: might the rash be fungal maybe you can get an antifugal power in the chemist that will clear it up worth a try if other creams etc are not working


----------



## Scottish

Twinkletots lovely bump! Hope your rash clears up soon!

Sooz I've also been experiancing pains down in my pelvic . They are like sharp pains? It stops me in my tracks and causes me to deep breath! 

Wow mac I am v excited for you. Wishing you the best of luck and I can't wait I see pics xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Mac: Sending you positive thoughts, and so looking forward to see pictures of georgeous Xavier! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Twinkle: looking good!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Sooz

Scottish, that exactly! I get it when walking or bouncing on my ball! Yesterday they even sent my left leg numb. :wacko:

I dunno what they are as never had this with Paige? 

Can anyone fill me in on the dosage for EPO? My friend has donated me a pot of capsules. Never used it last time. :flower:


----------



## twinkletots

CelticNiamh said:


> mac1979 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, looks like I'm next. Getting induced in a few hours.
> 
> Good luck Mac hope all goes great and cannot wait to see pictures :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletots said:
> 
> 
> So looks like we are going to have a few more babies here very soon. :happydance:
> 
> Sorry to hear some of you ladies are having a hard time and feeling worried. I think it's pretty normal to have concerns until you get your baby safely in your arms and in fact the worry never really goes away! Another perk of being a momma!
> 
> I am also having a bit of labour fear. First time round I didn'r really think about it much but this time I know it really hurts!! Totally worth it though and can't wait to meet my baby.
> I
> I have been having a really itchy rash at the bottom of my bump. Went to pharmacist today who was of no use. Bought myself some calamine lotion which has helped a bit to ease the itch.
> 
> Posting my 37 week bump shot, worried it's going to be a ten pounder!!! ouchy.
> Excuse the undies and face cloth in the background.
> 
> Hang in there ladies, we are well into the home stretch
> 
> View attachment 642875
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautiful bump :hugs: might the rash be fungal maybe you can get an antifugal power in the chemist that will clear it up worth a try if other creams etc are not workingClick to expand...

I never thought of that Celtic, its super itchy. Maybe I should ask the doc?


----------



## JenzyKY

Silly double post


----------



## JenzyKY

Good luck Mac!!!

I'm very sad at the moment and keep bursting into tears. A friend from work was given a referral for adoption for a 5 month old boy in Ethiopia. They were just waiting for a court date to get to go get Caleb. They got a phone call saying he died of pneumonia. They'd told their girls they were getting a little brother. It makes me so angry that the process is so slow that this precious boy was failed.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Jenzy that is heartbreaking! :( I agree, the time length is ridiculous...hope your friend and her family will be able to get through the healing process and be able to adopt another baby real soon:hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Jenzy, that's so difficult! ow unfair, poor wee boy!
Mac, hope it's all going well for you, will be so amazing to meet your wee bundle of joy.:hugs:


----------



## Scottish

I don't remember getting the pains with my dd either sooz! I have no idea why is causing it but I suspect it's baby lowering maybe. I have them just now actually ouch!

Jenzy that's such a sad story! So sorry for your friend :hugs: xx


----------



## mac1979

My bp was highish for too long. I have an iv of magnesium sulfate for my bp and they have also started the pitocin. Now I just hang out and let labor commence


----------



## Mattsgirl

Good luck Mac!!

Jenzy thats terrible :cry: I can't imagine going through that.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Lovely bump Twinkle.:thumbup:

Jenzy my heart goes out to your poor friend and her family. They are all in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Thanks girls for the hugs.

Mac, hope the Mag treats you ok! I hear it is no fun! Good luck and hope for a speedy labor!


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, wow! I hope the induction goes smoothly. It's so exciting, your little boy will be in your arms very soon!!! Please keep us posted.

Twinkletots, nice bump!

Jenzy, sorry to hear about your friend's baby.

And thank you for all the support everyone. It's my own fault I am letting myself to be so emotional. But with all these emotions and scary times something strange happened.. I told my mother about my decease and my fears. And then she texted me my "I love you". She NEVER says those words and she basically crossed me out of her life because of her religion. But today she sent me that text and I burst into tears.


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: bar

I know this is so menial in the scheme of things, but I am slowly going out of my mind with the itch on some of my stretchmarks. They keep mw from sleep and hurt. I've tried so much on them, nthg seems to work, am loosing the plot tonight!


----------



## Angelmarie

Mac - oh wow! you're going to have your little Xavier in your arms soon! that's fab! so exciting. How are you feeling in yourself? Youre so laid back you will be totally fine, I'm sure. Can't wait to see pics! all the very best. Good luck. Hope you have an easy ride! :hugs:

Borr- there was a girl on here who had her baby at term with no issues and he was just over 5 and a half pounds. Please don't worry. Isabela will be utterly fine. :hugs:

Bar - that's lovely about your Mum! You haven't long to go now. You're doing a great job. It will all be worth it in just a few days :hugs:

Jenzy- that's utterly awful about your friend. My heart goes out to them. So sad. :hugs: 

Twinkletots- that's a neat bump! still nice and high too! I really hope your rash goes soon. :hugs:

Scottish- I have those pains. Cervix pain is sometimes awful and the pain goes round my entire pelvis and back. I have had a few bouts of it today. It's very painful :nope: Like you, I have not had it in either of my previous pregnancies so I don't really know what it might be. I assume cervix is effacing maybe? 

Sooz- I have 1000mg EPO and I just take one capsule a day. As of tomorrow I might try to insert a further capsule vaginally but I must admit I'm not keen on the idea. I figure it will be really messy?! :shrug:

Hope the rest of you are ok (sorry if I missed anybody) :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck Mac!!

Must be a day for High blood pressure. Went for my routine check up and ended up getting my BP taken four times, two urine tests, three vials of blood drawn and a non stress test. Ordered to bed rest for the weekend and repeat BP on Monday. Small contractions seen on monitor but baby's heart rate was perfect. 

If blood work shows any signs of preeclampsia then I go back in over the weekend for more testing.


----------



## Scottish

Oh I plan to buy epo tomorrow after I concur the next half price sale lol! Angel is it 1 tab you take then? I don't like the idea either of inserting it vaginally, I don't feel comfortable sticking anything up there at the moment :haha:

Mac hope all is going well xxx

Crystal hope your bp comes down xx

I am back to not been able to sleep :( had a few good nights but tonight has been hopeless so far! Also I noticed to tonight for the first time my feet and ankles were a bit swollen! I was busy today so guessing that's why!


----------



## Scottish

Edit: doh sorry angel preggers brain alert! I re read your post and see you do take one capsule a day! My bad :dohh:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Crystal hope your bp goes down!

Onebump my stretch marks feel the same way...they are seriously driving me crazy. Lotion doesn't help much for me :| hope yours ease up:flower:

I feel so tired, achy and just blah..I can't wait till she drops cause I cannot breathe


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Scottish hope you can get some sleep:flower:I have also had a hard time sleeping due to anxiety and having to pee so much at night


----------



## ashleybacon

Hey all! My friend just referred me to this site. I'm due August 20th :) Is there a Facebook group that I could be added to? I'm much more active on Facebook and would love to be in a group with August Mamas. Thank you :)


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: all!!!!

Mac - I hope you are doing well.


----------



## pola17

Hey girls!!!

Wow, so much has been going on! Hope all of you are doing well! :hugs:

I'll be away during the weekend, as we're going on a baby moon!

Happy weekend girls, and I hope you all will be great! :flower:

"See ya" on Sunday :)


----------



## mac1979

Hey guys, just sitting here-rocking away. I thought an induction would be way more painful than this. I will probably regret saying that later.:haha:


----------



## pola17

Maybe! But keep in mind when it all gets painful, that Xavier might be here by tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Mac, glad you are coping well!


----------



## Crystal5483

Mac hope all is well! Induction isn't too awful I was induced with my first. I did end up with an epidural though but nothing bad! Good luck!!


----------



## Angelmarie

Scottish said:


> Edit: doh sorry angel preggers brain alert! I re read your post and see you do take one capsule a day! My bad :dohh:

:thumbup: I am considering upping the dose as of today

37 weeks- full term- yay! 

I have read that you can pierce the capsule and rub into the tummy as well. I might do that as vaginally freaks me out. Ideally I wanted to put the liquid into a mooncup and keep that in overnight. But I tried the other night and it was way painful so I figured it was telling me something!!!:haha:

Welcome Ashleybacon!!! We don't have a Facebook group at the moment. Congratulations on your pregnancy ! Hope everything is going well for you!!! 

Mac- I hope you continue to have an 'easy' time of it. Thinking of you!!! 

Scottish - did you manage to sleep? 

Onebump, Jolley- Sorry you ladies that are having stretchmarks problems. I am very fortunate to have never had any so I don't have any advice. I just lather on cocoa butter oil and Shea butter etc. 

Pola- have a great weekend! 

I had some awful pains before bed last night. Something is definitely happening in there!:haha: I kept waking through the night with pelvis pain and thinking about Mac! I am always crippled when I get out of bed :nope:

Mum has the boys all weekend so what do I do?! Wake up bright and early and can't get back to sleep. Sucks!!!! :dohh: at least if I feel like a nap later, I can :happydance:

Another hot day here! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

I've taken one 1000mg capsule orally, will add another in, maybe vaginally next week I think. I'm on full dose RLT now. If I get to 39 weeks I'll get some clary sage too I think. 

Mac you seem super chilled, hope you're still coping as well. 

Pola have a lovely baby moon!


----------



## Angelmarie

I'm rattling with pills! Per day I take 

1 x Sanatogen prenatal vitamin
1 x Sanatogen omega 3
1 x EPO
6 x RLT

I will try more clary sage today. I am really not keen on the smell though :wacko:
I also have a pineapple to eat. :thumbup:

Sooz- any more plug loss? Twinges?


----------



## Sooz

Stabbing pains on the ball and a bit of plug loss yesterday but not as heavy as the day before. Mostly I just feel grumpy and anti social! 

It's my bump shoot today though! :dance:

I'm taking 6 RLT, 3 ferrous fumerate and 1 EPO at the moment. I dropped my pregnacare because it also contains iron and didn't want to OD!


----------



## Sooz

Oh and happy FT today Angel!


----------



## Crystal5483

Sooz I feel the same way for the past week or so. Super grumpy and antisocial!


----------



## Angelmarie

Me too! I was awful yesterday. I tend to take things out on my eldest for some reason and end up feeling awful about it after :dohh:

I'm pleased I'm not the only one feeling grumpy. The heat doesn't help either! 

Crystal- hope the bed rest goes ok and the BP behaves! :flower:


----------



## Angelmarie

My bump (it was taken yesterday but I'm still counting it as my full term bumpage :winkwink:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CelticNiamh

Twinkle if your in doubt yea get the rash checked, a fungal one wont get better on it's own I do get them every now and again you could try the powder in the chemist first you will know pretty quickly if it is working hope its better today any way! 

Mac hope all is going well :hugs:

Bar what a lovely text from your mum :hugs:


Crystal keep us updated :flower:


Ok I know I am missing people :dohh: very chatty last night :thumbup:

Angel were you asking about EPO I found this information and posted a thread on it here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ning-primrose-oil-zink-ripen-cervix-info.html

I tried it last time, might do it again this time I will wait till I am 37 weeks though, I hear borage oil does the same thing! you can bath with clary sage a few drops in the water not to much though it is very smelly LOL 

I am feeling cross as well this week very annoying! 

Welcome Ashleybacon :flower: no facebook page yet


----------



## Dragonfly

:sick: feel ill today, shaky and crap. :wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ugh over this god dam GD deep breaths rant over 



Mac thinking of you and hoping your induction is going well or is over xx

DF go get checked if you don't feel better hope its not the heat another hot day today again


----------



## mac1979

4 cm, had to advocate for myself to keep water intact. Midwife was fine with it. Didn't get much sleep last night though. I like they are taking a slower calculated approach.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Mac glad you are doing well! What is the advantage of keeping your water intact vs having them break it? Sorry if that's a stupid question, I'm just wondering since I will be induced too in a couple weeks 

Hope everyone who is feeling crappy feels better :)

Pola have fun!

Yay for everyone who is full term now!:happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mac I've been checking in on your updates. I have the same question as Jolley about the waters :blush: 

Angel happy full term! 

Full term for me too :) :wohoo:


----------



## onebumpplease

Happy full term everybody getting there. The BIG landmark!

Mac 4cm, well done! Will also be keen to hear about the waters.

DF hope u feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

For me when waters are broken labour moves very fast and pain is very intense so leaving them intact will mean a more gentle approch no need to break them if your cervix is changing on its own :flower:


Well done Mac 4cm is great progress :happydance:


----------



## Sooz

DF I'm feeling shit in the heat too. I had a total meltdown at half two and just went to bed. :hugs:

Celtic sorry your GD is playing up today. 

Glad you're making progress and they're listening to you Mac. I was asking my MW about AROM last week as my waters went so late with Paige and she said natural is always best if possible as labour gets pretty intense pretty instantly otherwise.


----------



## bella21

omg Mac! I missed this I wasn't on at all yesterday! Good luck with your induction!! 4cm!!! that was almost 4 hours ago already I wonder where you are now!!! :hugs: 

hope everybody else is doing well! Im pretty crabby myself, I have a feeling that might last for the next 5 weeks :haha: And I think I've decided my last day of work will be august 10th, 5 days before my due date!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz I had two melt down this week I was like a big child crying an all hope the rest in bex makes you feel better :hugs:

My blood sugars are weird more on the low side today :shrug:


----------



## onebumpplease

GD is really messing with you this time Celtic :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Laying on the couch doing nothing is NOT me... And it's driving me crazy! DH took DD to run errands... So I get some peace and quiet. 

Initial blood work does not show preeclampsia so that's great! But it does show that I'm anemic so DH is picking me up the iron supplements the doctor recommended.


----------



## Scottish

Mac you must be much closer now to meeting your gorgeous wee boy! Hope your doing well :hugs:

Sooz a nap in bed sounds lush right now hehe but I am trying to wait it out for bed time as I slept less than 5 hours last nite so wanting a good sleep tonight hopefully! Hope you feel better after your rest xxx

Crystal that's Great news on your blood results! 

I braved the the next half price sale today and omg never again when heavily preggers :haha: got dd few nice things though and cute jeans and a top and trainers for baby :) nothing for me!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

it seems cooler tonight so hope that means we can all sleep :happydance: Just back from my MIL for a BBQ as lovely and even better I did not have to cook!!! 

my blood suagrs keep going low, I am not sure if it is a drop in hormones and heat doing it or it has any thing to do with the placenta, I willl keep an eye on it and see what happens tomorrow. does worry me as I am on a lot of insulin and if they keep dropping I will have loads of hypos :dohh:

sorry for typos earlier I was on my phone :blush:

Mac hope all is going well :hugs:

big :hugs: to every one else


----------



## more babies

Just read through a ton of pages to get caught up on everything..

Good luck Mac!! Can't wait to hear more updates and see some pictures!!

:hug: to everyone who is having a tough time right now!

Can't believe we are all so close to the end and soon there will be a steady flow of baby pictures on here!


----------



## lolpants

Wow I've been off a day and lots is happening!!!

Mac, all the best!! Xavier will be here soooo soon!! :happydance:

Twinkletots & Angel awesome bumps!

Jenzy, sorry to hear what happened to your friend :(

Sooz - hope the shoot went well and you haven't got too much longer to wait!

Glad to hear you had good results Crystal!

Hope you can sort your levels out Celtic :hugs: How are your feet at the moment?

AFM I have had an awesome day - spent the morning nesting nesting nesting, early afternoon at a BBQ and then the rest of the day at my friends, where they had organised a surprise shower for me!!!
*My cake, nappy cake and basket of goodies!*






Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Lolpants oh that is so sweet of them the cake looks yummy and lovely :flower:

My feet are huge tonight but thats ok :) just have to live with it now 


In other news my lose tooth fell out :nope: only good thing is it did not hurt and doesn't look as bad as I expected you can not see it when I smile but will make an appointment with the dentist next week see what they say


----------



## Angelmarie

Awesome you got a surprise shower!! I'm jealous! :winkwink: lovely cake and pressies :flower:

Celtic- I hope the sugars behave for you. Keep us posted. Please get checked as soon as you can. Better safe than sorry?:hugs:

Mac- hope you're ok. Keep thinking of you! :hugs:

AFM the boys are at Mums so Daniel and I took the opportunity to go out for a meal and then had a lush walk along the beach. It was about 10:30 so it was dark and creepy but peaceful and the water was so refreshing! bliss. :cloud9:

I didn't get much nesting done today but I had a lovely nap :thumbup: and I got the pram sorted- I packed it it of the way in the attic as I bought it too early :haha: so I freshened it up and it's fully assembled now... Waiting :haha:

Daniel decided to decorate the kitchen :shrug::dohh: wasn't on my list of priorities but there you go. He's working on that ow. I think we are buying paint tomorrow! I think Daniels nesting instincts have kicked in more than mine! :haha:


----------



## Angelmarie

CelticNiamh said:


> Lolpants oh that is so sweet of them the cake looks yummy and lovely :flower:
> 
> My feet are huge tonight but thats ok :) just have to live with it now
> 
> 
> In other news my lose tooth fell out :nope: only good thing is it did not hurt and doesn't look as bad as I expected you can not see it when I smile but will make an appointment with the dentist next week see what they say

Oh no your tooth! I'm glad it doesn't hurt. Hope the dentist can sort you out. 

And your poor feet- you could do with a paddle in the sea too! :winkwink:


----------



## Crystal5483

Any news on MAC? Thinking of her!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I keep getting on here to check and see if she has posted. Hope everything is going good for her and Xavier


----------



## readynwilling

came on to check on Mac! hope you are doing well

:hugs: to everyone else!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Are your babies going to get the Vitamin K shot after birth?


----------



## readynwilling

I am (an i tend to lean the other "way") but Vitamin K is not something that is abundant in Breastmilk and its actually quite a bit of work from what i have read to get the levels up in BM through vitamins/diet. The injection is something like 20,000x the RDA of vitamin K :wacko: You can always give them oral drops of vit k - but i SUCK at remembering to give stuff like that so i am opting to do the one time injection. Also as a side note - the reason they give the vitamin k is for the 1 in 100,000 babies born with a rare liver disease that causes clotting issues.


----------



## Barhanita

I am sure Mac will let us know as soon as she can. Inductions tend to take longer, plus I think posting here is not the top priority after the baby is born. But of course I am waiting to hear about the arrival of baby Xavier as well. 

I went to a free breastfeeding class today. No one else showed up! So I had a free 2.5 hour session with the instructors. I really hope I will be able to breastfeed. 

So-so-so many people ask me everyday if the baby is out yet and when is she coming. I cannot take it anymore. I think it's so rude!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Ya I would have a hard time remembering to do the oral vit k and I heard it tastes horrible. Are there any side effects from the shot? I don't really know much about it just read that some women refuse to have their babies get it


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bar that's awesome you had a 2.5hr breast feeding class all to yourself :thumbup: I hope I will be able to bf too! That would get annoying having people always ask you that. She will be here soon!


----------



## readynwilling

I don't really think there are any side effects from it. J had the shot - she is just fine. I think some people in general don't like all the stuff in the vax/injections so they tend to refuse them. I did the whole cloth diaper, co-sleeping, breastfeeding, extended rear facing, baby wearing, natural mama thing - and i always vaxed my J on schedule and will do the same for him. Its really a personal preference i think :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

meant to add Bar - a lot of being successful in breastfeeding is not "how you hold baby" or "baby's perfect latch"... which is important - but its a lot of your determination and trusting your body. I was lucky that i never experienced any pain when bf'ing J - but lots of women get dry cracked nipples and its hurts for a while (even though they say it wont if its done "correctly") it still does :hugs: if you have the determination to stick it out those first hard few weeks, you have the best chance of success. Those first few weeks, people are constantly weighing the baby too - and you might be suggested to offer formula to supplement, which is a slippery slope. It is very much needed for some babies, but usually adding formula to bf'ing leads to using formula. Which again is fine if thats what you want. And you might feel like baby is CONSTANTLY feeding. that comes and goes in spurts (usually growth spurts) - know it wont last forever, and will get easier and easier. You just have to stick it out :hugs: And remember first and foremost that a happy healthy mom = a happy healthy baby regardless of what they are fed!


----------



## mac1979

7/13/13 at 7:24 pm Xavier Melvin Carlson. 6 lbs 15 oz, 20 inches. Induced and no pain relief, so it can be done. I will post a pic when I can. I do have a second degree tear.


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Mac! Im glad to hear he arrived safe and sound :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

Oh Mac, massive congratulations!!! I cannot wait to hear the story and to see the pictures. So happy for you.


----------



## Barhanita

We need to start the parenting forum before everyone disappears, so we keep in touch.


----------



## JenzyKY

Congrats Mac!!!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Congrats Mac! Can't wait to see pictures! :) glad all is well!


----------



## bella21

congratulations mac!!! can't wait to hear all about it and see pics!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

Congratulations Mac, glad you managed with out pain relief like you wanted. Hope the tear isn't too bad, I hardly noticed mine if I'm honest! 

We're having the vit K injection here, Paige had it and was fine. 

Celtic so sorry about your tooth. I have nightmares about my teeth falling out, it terrifies me! I'm glad it's better hidden than you feared!


----------



## twinkletots

Huge congrats Mac, what a great piece of news to wake up to. You must be on cloud nine. So who's next?!!

Lovely bump angel, you look great. Do you think it has dropped? Mine is still high even tho baby's head was apparently 2/5 engaged three weeks ago, come on down baby!

Love your cake lol, so cute!

I am getting barely any sleep and feeling shattered. Dh is taking dd away for a few hours this afternoon so hoping to get some rest.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## onebumpplease

:happydance: congratulations Mac! Looking forward to cute pics


----------



## Scottish

Congrats mac! So happy for you, hope you get plenty rest :hugs:

Lol what a lovely surprise you had yesterday, I love your cake xx

Sorry for anyone not sleeping good I know how horrid it is but I have to say last night I slept like a baby :haha: first time in months! Thinks its all my sleepless nights caught up with me! I am sure I won't do the same tonight but it was nice to have one night good sleep.

Have a good day all xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mac huge congrats so happy to hear baby is here and can not wait to hear all about it and see pictures :hugs::hugs: well done to both of you!!


Bar so agree, we do need some were we can keep in touch :hugs:


Angel the walk on the beach sound bliss!!! we are going today! the water is meant to be really warm so I am so getting in LOL I have my buggy ready in the halll with a sheet over the seat to keep it clean :haha: 


I am not to botherd about the VitK the rest had it and are all ok


----------



## Dragonfly

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Are your babies going to get the Vitamin K shot after birth?

No, unless its needed. I spoke with my doula about this and decided not to this time. 



Barhanita said:


> I am sure Mac will let us know as soon as she can. Inductions tend to take longer, plus I think posting here is not the top priority after the baby is born. But of course I am waiting to hear about the arrival of baby Xavier as well.
> 
> I went to a free breastfeeding class today. No one else showed up! So I had a free 2.5 hour session with the instructors. I really hope I will be able to breastfeed.
> 
> So-so-so many people ask me everyday if the baby is out yet and when is she coming. I cannot take it anymore. I think it's so rude!!

Like our area, no one goes to any meetings or is interesting in how to breastfeed. They do have breastfeeding dvds on in the anti natel clinic waiting room now I noticed. 
No ones asked me yet I think they all expect me over due , and then I will kill any one that asks. 



mac1979 said:


> 7/13/13 at 7:24 pm Xavier Melvin Carlson. 6 lbs 15 oz, 20 inches. Induced and no pain relief, so it can be done. I will post a pic when I can. I do have a second degree tear.

Congrats! :cloud9:


----------



## lolpants

:happydance::happydance:*CONGRATULATIONS MAC!!!*:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lolpants

I agree it is a slippery slope with formula, I made the mistake of mixing and ended up going to 100% formula with Pheebs. I am very pro BF so hoping to do better this time!!
I am worried though, as I go to Reading festival for the day on 23rd August (without baby) So will have to express/store/make bottles for the day - I am worried that after that baby may not take to boob again?

Lol xx


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congrats Mac xx


----------



## Angelmarie

MAC!!! Huge congratulations! so very pleased to hear Xavier is here safe and sound. Great weight too. Hope you both are recovering well and you're enjoying every minute of Mummyhood!!! can't wait to see pics when you get the chance! :hugs:



twinkletots said:


> Lovely bump angel, you look great. Do you think it has dropped? Mine is still high even tho baby's head was apparently 2/5 engaged three weeks ago!

Thank you! :flower: I keep thinking it has dropped but then it seems to go further up again?! :wacko: at m.y consultant appointment on Wednesday gone he said I was 4/5 engaged! But I think she must just wriggle a lot and not stay engaged all the time? :shrug:



CelticNiamh said:


> Angel the walk on the beach sound bliss!!! we are going today! the water is meant to be really warm so I am so getting in LOL I have my buggy ready in the halll with a sheet over the seat to keep it clean :haha:

Ooh have fun at the beach! I am so tempted to go again today while the weather is nice but I MUST try to make the most of the last few hours without the boys! I had a lie in until 9:30! :happydance: I'm showered now so just have to motivate myself to clean and tidy! 

Do some paddling for me too! :flower:

I have never been asked about the VitK shot they have just done it. I have no problem with it and she will have it like my others. 

I have no advice for you, Lol about the bottles for a day as I didn't do it that early on. I think my best advice would be for you to try baby with a bottle yourself in the run up to the day as I would be more concerned about baby not accepting the bottle rather than returning to the boob if you know what I mean? Just a thought...


----------



## mac1979

Thank you all! X had to be on cpap for a bit just to give him a bit of pressure in his lungs but was taken off it 4 hours ago and is doing well. I still need to make a go with breastfeeding as it did go to well a few minutes ago, I got over heated in the NICU room. I felt so guilty, but I'm not much use to him if I am sick though.

The pain with the induction was horrid. They had to rupture my waters at about 10 am and it hurt like no other pain I had. Toward the end I was not in my right mind as I was in pain and asked for meds. The midwife knew I would feel bad afterward so conspired with to not do it and get me to move more and keep me distracted. I am glad she did, the knew I could do it. I found out with the amount of pitocin I was on would make any labor multiple times worse, basically it was 9 hours of back labor after my bag of waters. I am happy DH planned his bathroom trips for right after a contraction so he would be there to rub my back for all of them.

I decided I want to get a gift for my midwife and the nurses who were in there. There were also a couple of med students who observed and on did half of my stitches under careful direction of the midwife, I may get them little gag gifts for their help, the were actually very nice.


----------



## more babies

Wow Mac congratulations!!!! Glad to hear Xavier is doing well and off the CPAP and good for you for sticking it out without any pain meds! Congrats again! :happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

Well done Mac! I have a very low pain threshold and although I would love to avoid an epidural as I want to be able to move around, I have a funny feeling the reality of the pain may win!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mac congratulations!! :wohoo: Great news :) you are so strong to do that! If you don't mind me asking if you have any advice regarding the induction? Since I might be getting one next week I wanted to ask if there's anything you can share with me :)


----------



## pola17

Congrats, Mac!!! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angel beach was beautiful just the right temp as well lovely sea breeze to keep us cool nearly was a diaster when we couldn't find our suncream but ended up using our friends baby suncream I used pleanty but still managed to get a little burnt its not to bad but I am raging all the same! Kids are fine though 


Mac well done you did amazing :flower: so happy for you and glad xavier is doing well now :hugs:

Oh my poor feet they are huge tonight :dohh: got some tiger balm the cool one see if that helps worked before for me so hear is hoping :thumbup:


----------



## setarei

Mac, that's great news! I know you feel bad for not staying in nicu but you're right that you need to keep yourself healthy. I know how hard it is to walk out of that room. Congratulations mama.


----------



## Barhanita

Setarei, how are the babies doing?


----------



## stargazer01

Congratulations Mac! :happydance: 

I haven't been posting, but read up on everyone regularly. :)


----------



## Angelmarie

So pleased Xavier is doing well. You're such a trooper to have done it all without meds, updated is along the way and now thinking about midwife gifts! Go you:happydance:

Glad you had a lovely time at the beach, Celtic. I was itching to go back yesterday! Sorry you got burnt though! 

Setarei- hope you and the twins are doing well!!!

AFM- I have had such a restless/sleepless night. I woke at 2:45 with crippling pains. Like period pains but constant all across my lower tummy and back. My entire pelvis ached, radiating down my left leg and I felt sick. I kept getting up needing a wee but then hardly anything would come out :blush: I lost a tiny bit more plug too. 

Pains have eased a fair bit now but I feel peculiar but I'm not sure if that's just lack of sleep:shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Stargazer hey good to see you :thumbup:


Angel sunburn is ok my face is sore and feet are much better as well so will keep putting on loads of aftersun !! so glad we went though was such a good day temp was a nice 24 were as if we stayed at home in Carlow it was 29 it was so nice not to be a big hot sweathy mess :haha:
bit cloudy this morning still very warm though :happydance:

wow that is strange pain, when you back to get checked!! I wonder if your having prelabour like a slow labour? I really think when you go it is going to be super fast!!!


----------



## Scottish

Mac that's great he's doing well now. Well done you ! No pain relief that's fab. You must be one proud mama xxx

Angel your body is such a tease right now! You must be frustrated. Hopefully something happens soon for you.

Celtic I to now have swollen feet! It began 2 days ago and something I've never ever had in my life but the heat must have done it. It makes my feet In absolute agony to stand more than a couple of mins. Is yours like that as well? 

I got my swinging cradle yesterday and its set up beside my bed :) it's cooler here now thank goodness!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Mac that's great he's doing well now. Well done you ! No pain relief that's fab. You must be one proud mama xxx
> 
> Angel your body is such a tease right now! You must be frustrated. Hopefully something happens soon for you.
> 
> Celtic I to now have swollen feet! It began 2 days ago and something I've never ever had in my life but the heat must have done it. It makes my feet In absolute agony to stand more than a couple of mins. Is yours like that as well?
> 
> I got my swinging cradle yesterday and its set up beside my bed :) it's cooler here now thank goodness!!!

yep my feet hurt with it and I find I crave cold on them to help ease the discomfort! if you touch them them they are sore as well!! sometimes I think the skin will burst! I will be so glad to see the back of melon/hobbit feet :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

Feel hot, sick and did have cramps but I normally get back cramps after I pooh. TMI. hehe. I dont at all feel ready for this labour. I dont know how to feel ready. Last times I had enough and went over due now its all flying in fast I dont have time to wish it here fast.


----------



## Crystal5483

Angelmarie said:


> So pleased Xavier is doing well. You're such a trooper to have done it all without meds, updated is along the way and now thinking about midwife gifts! Go you:happydance:
> 
> Glad you had a lovely time at the beach, Celtic. I was itching to go back yesterday! Sorry you got burnt though!
> 
> Setarei- hope you and the twins are doing well!!!
> 
> AFM- I have had such a restless/sleepless night. I woke at 2:45 with crippling pains. Like period pains but constant all across my lower tummy and back. My entire pelvis ached, radiating down my left leg and I felt sick. I kept getting up needing a wee but then hardly anything would come out :blush: I lost a tiny bit more plug too.
> 
> Pains have eased a fair bit now but I feel peculiar but I'm not sure if that's just lack of sleep:shrug:

 
Angel that SAME thing happened to me!! I woke up at 2 to pee and had lower back pain and cramping and about six contractions over 2 1/2 hours and peed twice more but nothing came of it. Besides lack of sleep :( oh and I was wicked nauseous too.


----------



## Angelmarie

CelticNiamh said:


> wow that is strange pain, when you back to get checked!! I wonder if your having prelabour like a slow labour? I really think when you go it is going to be super fast!!!

I see the midwife on Wednesday. Hoping she will give me a sweep which might push me over the edge?! I did wonder about slow labour. Prodormal labour or whatever it's called?! :shrug:



Scottish said:


> Angel your body is such a tease right now! You must be frustrated. Hopefully something happens soon for you.
> 
> Celtic I to now have swollen feet! It began 2 days ago and something I've never ever had in my life but the heat must have done it. It makes my feet In absolute agony to stand more than a couple of mins. Is yours like that as well?
> 
> I got my swinging cradle yesterday and its set up beside my bed :) it's cooler here now thank goodness!!!

Frustrated is the word! :dohh:

My feet have started to swell now too! Heat. Thought I had escaped it this time. I suffered awfully with it while pregnant with Caelan. I was just t the shop for a short time and they've ballooned again!

Great news about the cradle! It's all real now isn't it?! :happydance:



Crystal5483 said:


> Angel that SAME thing happened to me!! I woke up at 2 to pee and had lower back pain and cramping and about six contractions over 2 1/2 hours and peed twice more but nothing came of it. Besides lack of sleep :( oh and I was wicked nauseous too.

Crystal that is so odd!!! How are you feeling now!!? Any sign?!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I have been feeling exactly the same way as Crystal and Angel! I really hope I go into labor soon and avoid being induced! Maybe I am just wishful thinking. I was up for like 2 hours last night with irregular contractions and now they are gone, same thing Saturday night


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Huge congrats Mac on the birth of Xavier. That is awesome that you were able to have the birth that you wanted; I have heard pitocin can cause some really horrible contractions so you are one tough cookie. Can't wait to see some pictures of him when you have a moment!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Angel, Borr and everyone else who has recently reached 37 weeks, huge congrats to being FT! I can't believe how many of you are so close to meeting yoru LO's. Angel, Crystal and Borr, all of your recent signs sound promising!

Sooz, I hope that your bump shots went well!

Pola, hope you are having a wonderful trip with your DH!

Celtic, sorry to hear about your blood sugars and your poor tooth; hopefully the Dentist can help :hugs: Also, my feet have been swelling on and off this past week. I find keeping them elevated as much as possible (probably hard for you given that you are looking after LO's) and then getting up once every hour while I'm at work to do some stretching and ankle rolls helps. Yoga also seems to help the swelling go down.

Lol, how lovely that your friends threw you a surprise Baby Shower! 

Bar, awesome that you were able to get that one on one time with the breastfeeding instructor. You get induced this week right? Very exciting! I totally agree with you that we need to start a parenting group to keep in touch. Maybe on here or on FB?

Like many of you, I am finding this heat awful. Yesterday was in a foul mood too with some sciatic pain and swollen, achy feet. We did A LOT this weekend in terms of baby prep; we pretty much have everything now except for our stroller and a wrap that I am borrowing from one of my friends. So after a lot of running around all weekend and then cleaning the house from top to bottom I was done by yesterday afternoon. Resting with my feet elevated and using the exercise ball was really helpful. 

Tonight we have our maternity photos, which I am quite excited about. Tomorrow morning we get to see our girl again too, which is awesome. I'm still nervous about her being breech but really at this point just want to know what is going on so we can start making some decisions...


----------



## pola17

Celtic, DF, angel, Crystal, Lily:

Sorry you all are having not-so-good-times with swelling, cramps...

Hugs to all of you! :hugs:

Baby moon was a big success, however I got food poisoning and well... You know what happens when you have that! :haha:

Good morning and happy week for all of you! :flower:


----------



## pola17

And thanks, Mrs. Eddie! How are you? :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

pola17 said:


> And thanks, Mrs. Eddie! How are you? :flower:

I'm doing pretty well, thanks Hun, just hot, hot, hot today :wacko:

Poor you getting food poisoning. I hope that you feel better soon! :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Celtic, DF, angel, Crystal, Lily:
> 
> Sorry you all are having not-so-good-times with swelling, cramps...
> 
> Hugs to all of you! :hugs:
> 
> Baby moon was a big success, however I got food poisoning and well... You know what happens when you have that! :haha:
> 
> Good morning and happy week for all of you! :flower:

Oh Pola you poor thing, hope you are ok now and feeling better:hugs:


Mrs Eddie I am relaxing with my feet up and if LO allow I will have a wee nap, wellll I can hope any way!!!


----------



## twinkletots

Get well soon Pola :flower:

Sounds like your bodies are getting ready to deliver those wee ones Crystal and Angel :thumbup: 

I had midwife appt today and fundal height is now measuring off the scale!!! so have been referred for a scan on wed to check on size of baby, fluid, blood flow etc.
She also took blood tests for obstetric cholestasis as I showed her the itchy rash all over my stomach.

Not sure if I should be worried about all this or not but feel ok. Maybe I will be getting added to the list of people on this thread getting induced!


----------



## Barhanita

Twinkle, cholestasis usually comes without any rash.. So I don't think you have it. I don't have ANY rash at all. And I hope the growth is fine! 

Pola, sorry for your food poisoning.


----------



## twinkletots

Barhanita said:


> Twinkle, cholestasis usually comes without any rash.. So I don't think you have it. I don't have ANY rash at all. And I hope the growth is fine!
> 
> Pola, sorry for your food poisoning.

Midwife thinks the rash might have come from all the scratching I am doing rather than be from the actual cholestasis itself. I am generally itchy all over with no rash but I just put it down to skin stretching and hormones. Hoping I don't have it bit will find out tomorrow.

Are you still itchy? Did they give you anything for it? 

I am definitely done having babies after this one!


----------



## Barhanita

Twinkle, my itching has never been too bad, even though I do have OC/ICP. But with Urso (the medication they give you) it's better. I really hope you don't have it though. 

Ok, I am off to meet my new OB. Yes, at almost full-term they are switching me, because my wonderful doctor is on vacation. My new OB is 68 years old, a guy and I already don't like him (for no reason, I just don't like a change like this). Please wish me luck! I hope I will change my mind about him. I wish doctors never had vacations.


----------



## Barhanita

Ok, my comment doesn't make sense. It has never been too bad, but with Urso it's almost gone.


----------



## pola17

Good luck, Bar!!!

And good luck at your scan on Wednesday, twinkle!

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## bella21

Pola hope you're feeling better! food poisoning right now eeeek no fun! 

Sounds like a lot of your bodies are getting ready for labor!! I don't think mines doing much except aching all over haha. I wonder who's next!! :)

mac great job sticking to natural!! and glad to hear baby is doing better! :hugs:

Its 95 out today, Ill be in my house in the AC alllll day long!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hope you feel better soon Twinkle, sound like the last few days have been rough for you :hugs:

Good luck at your appointment Bar. Sorry about the new OB; hopefully you will start to like him more as you get to know him a bit better. :thumbup:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar good luck today! Sucks that you have to change :(

Pola get well soon :flower:


----------



## HHenderson

Ughh completely annoyed today. I had an epidural class at 2pm. Apparently here they make you take an extra class if you want an epidural. Which I dont but if I happen to need an emergency c-section I will. Ive never even been to the hospital ever. There is a HUGE parking garage that had not one spot open and it made me soo late. I was supposed to be there at 150. By time I got to the top of the parking garage it was already 215. :( So I just left annoyed and upset. I just want to take a cold shower, cry and go to sleep. I hate being so emo.

I hope everyone elses day is going better than mine.


----------



## lolpants

Sorry to hear what happened hhenderson :-( parking is a nightmare at my hospital too.. luckily I don't have to go back until I have the baby. . Unless I go a week over! 

Been suffering so bad with my foot. Ended up in hospital last night as was bad, plus I had high bp and dizziness.. all ok thank god.. but still swollen :-(

Having loads of pressure and bh this evening. . Just hoping not the start of anything! ! Not ready yet!

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Bar good luck I hope you get on well with your new doc no one likes change at this late stage :hugs:

lolpants ouch!! I swear by the tiger balm it worked a treat last night on my very badly swollen feet they were ok this morning not perferct but by lunch time huge again so lay down put more on and they were better when I got up!! takes the worst of it away hope your feeling better now 


HHenderson:hugs: hate hate when things go wrong like that!!! hope you are relaxing and treating your self after a crappy day :hugs:

Twinkle hope all is ok, good they are checking just incase :thumbup: hope it does not turn out to be any thing nasty :flower:


Take care every one 


OOOH sounds like we are all getting so close now !!!!


----------



## bella21

hhenderson sorry to hear that!! parking is horrible at my hospital too and the parking garage itself is a far hike away, and in this heat its horrible. :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Twinkle tots hope everything goes well with scan and itch isn't anything to serious :hugs:

Henderson my hospital parking is a total nightmare as well as they building a new hospital so the parkings miles away from the maternity unit! The car park in the maternity hospital has about 15 spaces so no chance of getting a space at all.

Bar good lyk at your appointment hope ur new OB is great!

Aww lol pants that sucks about your feet mine are swollen as well so I can empathise with you


----------



## bella21

Mac- I forgot to say I thought about you during Money in the bank last night when RVD came out :) :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Aw :hugs: Hhenderson, hope the rest of your day goes better.

Sorry about your recent trip to the hospital Lol, glad that you're feeling better.

Celtic, thanks for the tip re Tiger Balm. I might have to buy some to have around just in case my feet get really swollen again...


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Aw :hugs: Hhenderson, hope the rest of your day goes better.
> 
> Sorry about your recent trip to the hospital Lol, glad that you're feeling better.
> 
> Celtic, thanks for the tip re Tiger Balm. I might have to buy some to have around just in case my feet get really swollen again...

make sure it is the white one! not the red that the hot one :thumbup:

I will be using it again this evening after my shower!! I have my hospital appointment tomorrow hoping the midwifes can tell me if baby has turned


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Awe, I had to leave this thread back in Jan due to a m/c but I popped in here to check on all of you, how lovely it is to see all of you so close to your due dates!!! :hugs:

Congrats to everyone, just wonderful!! :flower: :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hopin4ABump said:


> Awe, I had to leave this thread back in Jan due to a m/c but I popped in here to check on all of you, how lovely it is to see all of you so close to your due dates!!! :hugs:
> 
> Congrats to everyone, just wonderful!! :flower: :flower:

hope you get your rainbow baby soon :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Hopin4ABump said:


> Awe, I had to leave this thread back in Jan due to a m/c but I popped in here to check on all of you, how lovely it is to see all of you so close to your due dates!!! :hugs:
> 
> Congrats to everyone, just wonderful!! :flower: :flower:

Oh honey, I hope you don't have long to wait! .hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Thank you hopingforabump! Bug hugs :hugs: hope You getyour rainbow baby v soon xxx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank you hopingforabump!! :hugs: I really hope you get your rainbow baby soon :hugs:


----------



## pola17

:hi: Hey hoping4abump!! Hope soon you´ll have your rainbow baby! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

hhenderson: Sorry you had a tough day! :hugs:

@lol: Sorry about your feet! Ouchie! :hugs:

Celtic: what´s up?? :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> hhenderson: Sorry you had a tough day! :hugs:
> 
> @lol: Sorry about your feet! Ouchie! :hugs:
> 
> Celtic: what´s up?? :flower:


Hey Pola :flower: not much chilling out :)


----------



## Dragonfly

My feet look like the "humans " in wall.E. And so does my bump. I just look like one of them. ew. My feet wont fit in to any shoes.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Everyone 

Bar - i hope it all works out.

I am probably the only one in here who is saying - I NEED these 17 days to finish getting ready, so just stay on the inside baby LOL. 

I got a lot done today on my first day of pre-mat leave vacation. I am on vacation (ie still employed) until July 27th). I got my house clean in prep for my MW home visit in the morning. Then i took down the sesame street wallpaper in the nursery and have gotten it ready to paint the blue stripe to put up my whale decals! 

I hope to just get small cleaning projects done everyday (wash windows and walls etc etc), keep up with the laundry/dishes etc etc. and then get my few sewing projects (crib skirt, change table cover, crib quilt) done - without RUSHING. just relaxing! Its handy i can take J to day care full time for the next two weeks to get my downtime/stuff done!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks ladies!! Sure is nice seeing all these babies on the way!!


----------



## bella21

Hopin4ABump said:


> Thanks ladies!! Sure is nice seeing all these babies on the way!!



Thanks for popping in and checking up Hopin!! Hope you're doing great and that you get your rainbow baby soon :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

ANGEL - went to get repeat blood pressure today and she did a check ... Mackenzie is head down at -1 and I'm 1+ dilated... Hoping all these contractions and pains will help her to come early!

As for my BP it was 128/86 and they are still worried. They took more blood, more urine and tested reflexes. My bloods are coming back ok. Apparently my urine is showing that I haven't eaten enough today as well?! Basically just take it easy.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yay Crystal good news!! I hope she comes soon :)


----------



## lolpants

Aww that's sweet of you to check in on us all hoping! I did the same after my angel baby from last yrs Aug thread. . Hopefully you'll be in same position soon.. lots of positive vibes xxx

Crystal hope you're taking the advice and taking it easy! 

Ready I'm with you! I want/need baby to wait as long as they can! Just wanna have everything as ready for them as I can!

Df I am same with not being able to wear shoes! I had to go to the hospital in some old manky, unlaced trainers last night! 

Celtic, where do I get this balm from? Just regular chemists or somewhere more specialised? 

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Girls I am so sorry scrap the tiger balm it is not safe to use in pregnancy some one just mentioned it to me and I did a quick google and its poisonous to the baby because it contains campour so DO NOT USE IT 

So sorry I have used it 3 times on my feet :shrug::cry:


----------



## pola17

oh Celtic! :hugs: Thanks for the head ups, and I´m sure those 3 times you used it didn´t make any effect on your boy! :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Hopin FX you get your little bean soon! Hang in there:hugs:

Celtic I'm sure you'll be fine since it was only a few times :flower:

Pola sorry you got food poisoning! Glad your feeling better :flower:

I can't remember who else posted my memory is horrible! Sorry if I missed you :flower:

Had my growth scan today and my girl weighs around 6 1/2 lbs and is measuring ahead by a few days. I'm prob going to be induced August 2, or 5th..we will see.


----------



## pola17

Jolley, so glad your scan went great!! :thumbup:


----------



## bella21

oh no celtic!! I'm sure baby is just fine, thanks for the heads up! :hugs:

jolley glad your appointment went well today :)

Theres a huge 1,000 legger on the wall above the babys crib...its up so high that if i hit it off the wall it'll fall right in errrrrr I hate those things more than any other bug their so creepy!!! somebody get it out! :brat:


----------



## Barhanita

Looks like a lot of people are approaching their labor. I bet someone will have a baby before me.

Jolley, great size!!

I am schedule to arrive for my induction in 2 days and 8 minutes... Tomorrow is my last day at work.

My new doctor is horrible. He is old and old-fashioned.. I hope to deliver my baby over-night when someone else is on call, not him.


----------



## pola17

Oh Bella!!
I´m usually disgusted by those things as well! :haha: Hope someone helps you to take it off! :wacko:


----------



## pola17

Bar,

I´ll cross my fingers so you can get a nicer doctor! :hugs: and yay! In 2 days you´ll meet Lena! :happydance:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bella maybe you could use a fly swatted to kill it? I hate spiders!!

Bar 2 more days! How exciting!! :) 

I have had some intense lower back pain tonight, it's gone now but guess ill see if it comes back. I don't know If I should do my heparin shot or not


----------



## pola17

I dunno, Jolley! is it like a muscular pain??? or what kind of pain is it??


----------



## Barhanita

pola17 said:


> In 2 days you´ll meet Lena! :happydance:

In 2 days I will go to the hospital. In 3-4 days I will meet Lena


----------



## pola17

Bar:

But still: awwwwwwwww :cloud9: you´re going to meet in person soon! :happydance:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola it felt like back pains like when I get my period. They have gone away for now so I did my shot about an hour ago. It's tricky being on a blood thinner and trying to figure out if your going into labor or they're just normal pains


----------



## bella21

jolley hey maybe you'll be next!!! either way i hope your back feels better!

bar- so excited for you!!! not much longer now!! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Well I am on my way to hospital for my appointment so will ask if they will listen in to baby as he is to quite not moving as much slightly worried and see if he is still breech 

Sorry again about recommending the tiger balm I had assumed it was safe as the first time we got it was on a recommendation of a pharmacist there is conflicting information on it :dohh:


Any one else getting muscle cramps in thier calfs and thigh muscles all I can say is ouch and my poor hips other wise no cramps or period like pains for me yet lol 


Catch you all later :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

wow teen digit countdown.


----------



## Scottish

Good luck at appointment Celtic! Try not to worry to much about the balm as I am sure that the dose init is very small and to harm baby you would need a large dose. 

Jolley good luck with your symptoms! Sounds promising. Xx

It's. a cloudy overcast day here, lovely break from the heat aaahhhh xxx


----------



## lolpants

GL at your appt Celtic - thanks for heads up on tiger balm - it is such a minefield as to what is safe and what isn't!

Bar it's the 16th already here, so for me you only have 1 day! :happydance: Are you adding the 1 or 2 days because you think you'll labour a long time? Or are they keeping you in a couple of days 1st?

DF the days left counter really scares me now!! Single digits in just over a week! eek!

Bella I have no idea what that bug is, but it sounds horrible!! Hope someone rescues you!!

ooo Jolley I am sure lower back pain is a sign of labour!!? Keep us updated!

Hope Mac and Xavier are doing ok?

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Crystal5483 said:


> ANGEL - went to get repeat blood pressure today and she did a check ... Mackenzie is head down at -1 and I'm 1+ dilated... Hoping all these contractions and pains will help her to come early!
> 
> As for my BP it was 128/86 and they are still worried. They took more blood, more urine and tested reflexes. My bloods are coming back ok. Apparently my urine is showing that I haven't eaten enough today as well?! Basically just take it easy.

Oh wow! Great news! Hope things are getting going for you!!! They don't check your cervix here unless there's a good reason if you see what I mean. Annoying because I'd like to know! :dohh: make sure you take it easy :hugs:

Hopin- so nice for you to pop back in. Really hope you get your rainbow forever baby soon!!! :flower:

Jolley- hope the pains have subsided and you're ok. 

Celtic- that's a shame about tiger balm as I know you said it had helped! Boo. Good luck at your appointment! 

Bar- so exciting you're going to meet Lena soon!!! I hope you manage to have a different doctor. 

AFM I slept well. Really well for a change! We all slept in! Boys were late for school and nursery :dohh: it's sunny and warm today. Daniel staying off work again today to finish kitchen and sort stuff out. It's great him being self employed and is able to take time off whenever. It's our last few hours of no kids as nursery holidays start today. 

Annoyingly I have no pains or plug loss or anything to report!!! Agh


----------



## mac1979

I have been keeping up but not posting. Xavier is still in the NICU, he has jaundice and we had to make a decision to put him on formula as I wasn't producing enough colustrum for him to gain weight or flush out the bilirubin. I am going to try and bf for 15-20 minutes before each feeding then give him formula and then pump so I can still try and stimulate production and be able to breastfeed. Bright side he is looking less carrot like and seems to stay awake longer. Hopefully with the feeding issue solved we may be able to head home tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest depending on what he blood work comes back as in the morning.


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Mac, the wee soul, bet you can't wait to take your wee man home!


----------



## lolpants

Angel, you gotta do what you can while the boys are still in School.. I have till Friday and could even have Monday, before Phoebe breaks up! All systems go! :haha:

Mac - great to hear from you! I understand you must be pretty preoccupied at the moment! Hope you do get to take Xavier home asap! :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

A quick update I will catch up better later when I get home :flower:


But all is good they did a trace and he looks great doctor was very happy :happydance:and baby is headdown so im very happy with that just wanted to let you all know alk was ok I was really worried esp as baby was not moving much at all yesterday but guess he was having a quite day after all 


I will catch you all later :hugs: thanks for thinking me xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I think we have a name sorted and we changed it like 3 times. Finally. We agree. Not telling though hehe. I dont like when people rip names up as Its so hard to choose. I know my parents will freak, always do because I dont take any family names yet I have taken my other halfs family names. To many reasons not to choose any of my families. So once again they going to get all offended. Aw well. No word through any of my preg, no asking how I am so they really dont get to say do they.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hopin, it is great to hear from you. I hope you get your rainbow baby very soon :hugs:

Celtic, I am so glad that your baby has turned :happydance: and don't worry about the tiger balm, I'm sure using it a few times has not caused your baby any harm.

Crystal, sounds like things are moving well for you. I bet your LO will be here before you know it. 

Jolley, that is a great size, sounds like baby is doing well!

Bar, I'm really sorry you don't like your doctor. I'm guessing you can't asked to be referred to anyone else? From what I've heard, its mostly nurses that you deal with while your in labour when you have an OB so chances are he'll only be there to catch the baby anyway...

Mac, I'm glad that things are well with Xavier. Sounds like you have a good plan re feeding and continuing to pump/BF. I'm sure your milk will come in soon. 

I had my scan this morning and Isla has flipped and is now head down :cloud9: I am beyond relieved as I was incredibly stressed out and worried about next steps if she remained breech. Am wondering now if the pain that I felt on Sunday (really bad back pain), was actually her turning :shrug: Also, our maternity photo shoot went really well. I will be getting the images back at the beginning of August so will share a few here once we have them. 

Very happy now; thinking about finalizing my birth plan tonight :haha:


----------



## onebumpplease

Mrs.Eddie, that's great news!
Celtic, glad all checked out well 
I am irrationally freaking out that sthg is wrong. My stretch marks have been crazy itchy, now developed a rash on my wrist. Calling docs to get appointment when they re-open on midwife's advice. I don't feel well at all though and that's what's making me worry I think. That and inadvertently seeing some loss stories. Hope the doc can see me today!


----------



## Sooz

Mrs Eddie and Celtic I'm so pleased your babies have flipped, that's fab news! Did you suspect they had? I thought limpet was turning anterior yesterday as I was in agony but looks like they're still B2B. *sigh*

Mac hope you get to go home soon! 

My plug loss has totally stopped again today after a week! Bump shoot was great on Saturday, pictures should be back in a couple of weeks hopefully! 

I'm just laying in the shade on my new hammock whilst Paige naps. Bliss! MW tomorrow. We're pretty much baby ready now. :dance:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic and Mrs Eddie: yay for your babies being head down now! :)

Mac hope you and X can go home soon! Thanks for updating us:hugs:

Well my back pain has gone away. I really thought I might go into labor cause that was some pretty painful lower back pain. I wish stuff like that wouldn't happen unless you are really going labor:haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Sooz that sounds relaxing!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Onebump hope you can get an Appt today to get checked out and it's nothing serious:flower:


----------



## pola17

yay for head down babies, Mrs Eddie and Celtic!
And Celtic: so good to know your appointment went great! :happydance:

Mac: Thanks for updating us! I´m sure you´ll be able to breastfeed! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

onebump: :hugs: Hope your appointment goes well!!

Sooz: Yay for stopping losing plug! And hammock! Sounds super relaxing! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mrs Eddie and Celtic yay for head down babies!! :)

Jolley glad to hear baby is doing good, very good weight :thumbup:

Bar, I'm sorry you didn't like the doctor, I can't wait until Lena is here :) Not much longer now... 

Mac, good to hear Xavier is fine. I am sure you will both be home soon :hugs: I hope you are enjoying your first days as a mommy. 

onebump- sorry about the itching, let us know what they say.

Only two more days until our re-scan this thursday, I am nervous but I just can't shake the feeling that Isabela is most definitely done growing, I can feel she's not growing by my bump and weight, I knew she wasn't before scan confirmed, I just can't shake the feeling that she's done. 

Because of the low fluid I was told to be very attentive to movements and I haven't felt much this morning. It's 10am here so I will wait a couple more hours and if I don't feel her by then I guess I have to go in for monitoring. I only get response movement when I push on her kinda hard, but no voluntary movements.


----------



## pola17

Lily,

your situation sounds scary! Is usual for her to move during mornings??? Did you try drinking something sugary and cold??? :hugs: I hope all is well! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I am now munching on some M&Ms and water to see if that helps


----------



## Barhanita

lolpants said:


> Bar it's the 16th already here, so for me you only have 1 day! :happydance: Are you adding the 1 or 2 days because you think you'll labour a long time? Or are they keeping you in a couple of days 1st?

Well, I am going in on the 17th at night (and remember, I am on Pacific time, for the most people it will be the 18th already). During that night they will put something in to soften my cervix. Then only in the morning they will start pitocin. Then, as they said, it might not even work the same day. They will turn off the pitocin and do another cervix thing the next night. So I might have my baby on Saturday or even later. I guess I am preparing myself for a long process.

Mac, happy Xavier is getting better. Sorry you had to deal with NICU. 

Onebump, I know how you feel. I am always afraid of things going wrong. It's exhausting.

Borr, I stopped gaining weight a long time ago and my belly didn't seem to grow. But Lena was good size last week! The doctor told me that babies grow even when we lose weight.

Yay for all the head-down babies and all the maternity shoots (cannot wait to see).

I have been having a lot of contractions, but they are too far apart and not painful enough for me to get excited. How cool would it be to go in labor just before the induction?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks Bar, the problem with Isabela is that she showed no growth on the last scan so I know for a fact that she stopped growing. They are just waiting until thursday to check if maybe she's still growing a bit, since they gave me some protein to see if that helps, but I really think she's done. It would be great if you go into labor! If I am getting induced I really would love to go into labor too :)


----------



## lolpants

Bar good idea to plan for a long haul, but hopefully will be quick for you.. so exciting that Lena will be here by the end of the weekend! :happydance:

Good news on the spinning babies Celtic and Mrs Eddie :thumbup:

I can't wait to see these photo shoots either!! 

Lol xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Borr hope you get some good news at your next scan:hugs: I read around this time the amniotic fluid decreases so we might not feel as strong of movements cause they are running out of space 

Bar hopefully your labor will go fast :thumbup: they are inducing me the same way so I'm hoping things will move fast


----------



## Scottish

Borr big hugs :hugs: hope everything Is well, I know how worried you must feel been told she hasn't grown. Xxx

Bar wow not long for you now! Sending you the best I luck and I will be thinking of you when u go in! I really hope you get the labour you want and I can't wait to see pics of Lena xxx

Celtic woohoo I am so happy for you that everything is great and baby has turned :) 
Mrs Eddie good news that your baby also turned !


Sooz your hammock looks amazing hope u having a good chillax on them! :)

Today I got a big huge basket full of goodies (baby gros, outfits, baby toiletries, muslin clothes, dummies, teddy, blanket, towel etc...) from my work colleagues. Was such a nice surprise as I wasn't expecting anything from them. 

Also! I have purchased more RLT as drank a box already, I also bought EPO capsules and I want to know what is your routine with EPO ? I have taken one capsule orally 1000mg. If I decide to insert vaginally do I just stick the capsule up there :haha: ? I also got RLT capsules to take as extra with the tea!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Scottish great about the goodie basket! I bet it helps! 

Baby moved for me so I wont go to monitoring :) I just hate how some days she goes insane crazy moving and then others she's so calm, she likes to confuse me.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Onebump, I hope all is OK and that the itching gets better for you soon :hugs:

Sooz, other than the back pain that I mentioned on Sunday, I haven't noticed anything different at all :shrug: I guess her bum is now where her head used to be (left ribs) so I am still feeling movement in that area. I also noticed she has been moving a lot more the last couple of days, maybe cause she is in a better position to kick me now.

Borr, I have my fingers crossed for you and Isabela. I hope that she has gotten bigger and YAY for her moving for you :happydance:

Bar, it would be really great if you went into labour on your own, FX for you!

Scottish, lovely that you got such nice presents from your co-workers. Re EPO, my midwife told me to start taking the capsules at 37 weeks, I can't remember the dosage. If I remember correctly, if you start taking them orally at 37 weeks you don't have to insert them as well but I could be mistaken...


----------



## more babies

Just a quick update on me.. aside from feeling generally horrible lately I had my regular doctors appointment today and I am 2 cms dilated and 75% effaced. Doctors thinks not long now but I guess we will see..


----------



## borr.dg.baby

sounds promising more babies! :)


----------



## bella21

great news to all the ladies whose babies have finally turned!!! :happydance:

also seems like more and more of you may be going into labor really soon!! 

bar- how great that would be if you went into labor today!!! either way wishing you the best of luck and a healthy delivery

borr- glad she finally moved for you! My boy has his lazy days too at least twice a week and it scares the crap out of me! Hopefully you find that she's still growing in there and everything is okay :hugs:

had the strangest dream last night that baby was trying to kick out of my stomach. He stretched his whole leg out and it was protruding like 6 inches away from my stomach! I had to grab his foot and keep him from pushing through my skin :haha: Then I woke up to pee and my bump was soooo sore! mixed with a BH and the top half of my bump was crampy. I went pee and by the time i laid down it felt better...wonder if it means anything? lol


----------



## pola17

M..... &.... M`s???!!

Lily, you´re killing me! Now I´m craving for some! :rofl:

Did it work? :flower:


----------



## pola17

onebump: yeah, sounds like you´re getting close!!! :flower:

Lily: Just read your other post!! Yay! Isabela moved! :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

I am home at last!! 

I feel like I missed some post some were along the way!!! so sorry if I miss any one!! Working on my memory here now :flower:


Sooz may be plug is all gone now and cervix is thinning out ready for the big day :happydance:

Mac I have breastfed while my babies were in the NICU for yellow jaundice, your breast milk will clear it babies when born are not hungry on till day 2/3 when milk starts to come in, you only make a tiny amount of colostrum 
so have faith in your body your right on track in my humble opinion, I like your plan as well, keep pumping the quicker your milk comes in the better for you both, I would push them to use a syringe or cup to feed formula and not use a bottle all the time. when the levels come down and your milk has come in, it still make take up two weeks for jaundice to fully clear, this is normal when you are breastfeeding, just remember if baby is waking for feeds and has wet and dirty nappies and gets some time in the sunlight each day it will clear :thumbup: look after yourself and hope your wee little man is quickly back by your side in no time, the lights normally work very quick and I expect with in 24 hours you will have him beside your bed :flower:

Mrs Eddie :happydance::happydance: woot woot so happy to hear baby is head down as well!! it is such a relief I feel like I can feel confidient bouncing on a ball and may be even trying EPO now :haha: oh and may be some :sex:


Borr good luck hun, hope she has grown but if she has not then better she comes out than stay in, my mum had my sister at 36 weeks for the same thing and she was perfect with no issues she was just tiny :flower:

Morebabies nice one, a nice head start on the labour process you could go at any time now :thumbup:

scottish agh that so lovely getting a nice gift like that!! I got this information for EPO from another website some one had posted it and another girl saved it and posted it again :haha: but this is what a midwife has used :

"First of all, EPO has to be used along with zinc to give the foundation for
the prostaglandins that soften the cervix and contract the uterus. You
won't see that in any of the online discussions. I have only had two
instances in 20 years where it didn't work.one was with a diabetic who had
to be induced before we could really give it a good try, and the other was
with a mom who was very calcium deficient. After a couple of days with no
contractions I had her take some calcium lactate because I found out she
hated dairy and was not taking calcium. She went into labor within a few
hours of taking the calcium.

Here's the protocol I have used:

Within two weeks of due date insert one 1200-1300 mg soft gel cap (or two
500-600 mg caps) vaginally every evening when going to bed. During the last
week also take a zinc lozenge like Coldeeze. Nature's Way also makes a very
good lozenge you can get from the health food store. I like EFAMOL brand
EPO but there are others that will work fine. Just be sure that's the only
oil.

If the doctor is threatening to induce, then I have the client up the dose
to every 6 hours for the primrose oil and two zinc lozenges in a day. It
will be most effective in the evening after 5 pm because that type of
prostaglandin increases after dark. Of course this is only done if the
membranes are intact, but if the doctor tries to strip the membranes and
causes some bleeding the combination will also help keep down bacterial
growth and helps mature the baby's lungs.

As I mentioned above, if the mother doesn't feel some contractions after a
couple of doses, then she needs to take calcium lactate (the form is
important). Two to four capsules over a 12 hour period are usually adequate
and can also help with labor pain. They can be dumped into yogurt or ice
cream for quicker absorption. My daughter took capsules during her labor and
said she could feel the effect immediately on the intensity of the pain but
it didn't slow her labor at all.

If the mother is uncomfortable with inserting the capsules vaginally or if
she has leaking membranes she can also break them open and rub on the skin.
It won't act quite as quickly as placing it by the cervix but will
ultimately have the same effect."

Onebumpplease :hugs: horrible how we worry, if you need it for peace of mind go get checked I am so glad I did today 

pola how are you hun how is all with your MIL I hope good :hugs: which reminds me I must put what I have for you in the post 


I think I have caught up sorry if I missed any one :flower:
I am so tired and wrecked after today so glad DH will be with me next time, my insulin was reduced today yay :thumbup: my mum brought me down some really cute knitted baby stuff and I got my self a breastfeeding top and slippers for my hospital bag so feeling much happier now


----------



## pola17

hey chica!! So happy your insulin was reduced!! :happydance: and oh man! It sucks to be tired! Hope you´ll have a nice sleep tonight! :flower:

As for MIL she´s still at the beach until tomorrow, so DH and I are enjoying the free time! I´m doing the baby laundry before she returns in case she dares to "inspect" me!
We invited some friends tonight, so we can have fun like we haven´t in the last 2 months she´s been here! :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> hey chica!! So happy your insulin was reduced!! :happydance: and oh man! It sucks to be tired! Hope you´ll have a nice sleep tonight! :flower:
> 
> As for MIL she´s still at the beach until tomorrow, so DH and I are enjoying the free time! I´m doing the baby laundry before she returns in case she dares to "inspect" me!
> We invited some friends tonight, so we can have fun like we haven´t in the last 2 months she´s been here! :thumbup:


Yea freedom :hugs: a break is good and have a good time tonight with your friends :happydance:

I am off for a bath and rest before bed have to stay awake till 10pm so I can take my last injection then sleep for me!!! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

Good night, Celtic! :flower:


----------



## Scottish

Wow Celtic thanks that's great information there! You are a star xxxx :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Baby moved that one time and then nothing all day so I came In to Drs., monitoring was ok but still no baby response so I am waiting to get a scan to check fluids and umbilical cord, I just feel like something is not right.


----------



## pola17

Lily, extra extra hugs, so you have the strengh to hold on until scan! :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh Borr, hope she is just being lazy! Good luck :hugs:

We had our last ante-natal class tonight and following it have had some family issues to deal with, but wanted to update as you have been so supportive. Doc suspects pupps, but only got to see nurse. Been prescribed e45, boooo, not much use.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Wow Celtic thanks that's great information there! You are a star xxxx :hugs:

No problem :hugs:



borr.dg.baby said:


> Baby moved that one time and then nothing all day so I came In to Drs., monitoring was ok but still no baby response so I am waiting to get a scan to check fluids and umbilical cord, I just feel like something is not right.

Oh keep us informed and take care and your in the best place now FX she is ok!!! big hugs :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

onebumpplease said:


> Oh Borr, hope she is just being lazy! Good luck :hugs:
> 
> We had our last ante-natal class tonight and following it have had some family issues to deal with, but wanted to update as you have been so supportive. Doc suspects pupps, but only got to see nurse. Been prescribed e45, boooo, not much use.

poor thing :hugs:
Try some Aloe vera!! that will heal the skin and it is safe to use in pregnancy do you know any one with a plant!


----------



## Barhanita

Borr, I am thinking of you. I hope everything is great. Sometimes babies are just lazier than usually. Let us know please!


----------



## more babies

Good luck Borr!! Fingers crossed she is just having a lazy day! :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Well amniotic fluid dropped from 8.8 last Friday to 5 today 


Getting induced tomorrow morning, going home to get bags and being admitted today for monitoring


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Well amniotic fluid dropped from 8.8 last Friday to 5 today
> 
> 
> Getting induced tomorrow morning, going home to get bags and being admitted today for monitoring

Good luck Borr I will be thinking of you and looking foward to your updates xx


----------



## bella21

borr.dg.baby said:


> Well amniotic fluid dropped from 8.8 last Friday to 5 today
> 
> 
> Getting induced tomorrow morning, going home to get bags and being admitted today for monitoring


Good luck Borr, please keep us updated whenever possible :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Aww good luck borr! I will be thinking of you xxxx :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Don't know anyone with a plant unfortunately Celtic!
Oh Borr, good luck tomorrow, must be so exciting and scary!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Good Luck Borr! Hope everything goes smoothly and your little girl is nice and healthy.


----------



## readynwilling

good luck Borr!! 

mw came today - blood pressure is 110/66 (my normal), fundal height was 38 (bang on), babies HR was good. She offered to do an internal check, i told her next week we would (39 weeks).

I worked on some nursery stuff, some stuff for j's room and that was my day LOL. 

I have quite a bit of pain in my right side of my groin. My chiropractor yesterday said cause everything (ligaments, pelvis etc) is loosy goosey in prep for labour my muscles are over compensating by tightening up, and she did some pressure points and FRIG it hurt - groin feels slightly better today, but not much.


----------



## Barhanita

Borr, good luck!! You will meet your daughter so very soon. We are getting induced the same day (I am getting induced at night though).


----------



## more babies

Good luck Borr! Hope all goes smoothly! :hugs:

Good luck with your induction tomorrow also Bar!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Borr and Bar good luck with your inductions!:hugs:


----------



## mac1979

To those with pending inductions, all the best of luck to both of you. If you don't have a high tolerance for pain don't be afraid to ask for meds or accept them if they are offered. Even if you really want to go natural. If you can drink water and drinks like Gatorade that have some sugar in them or Popsicles if they are offered, the sugar will sustain your energy levels for pushing. Good luck!!!


----------



## mac1979

I just pumped 15 mLs of colustrum/milk. This is my first successful pump ladies!!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats Mac!!!

Borr good luck - keep us posted!


----------



## readynwilling

That's awesome Mac - get the good stuff into the little man :)


----------



## mac1979

He will be able to feed in an hour or so. He has had formula for about 24 hours as I wasn't producing anything and he was/is jaundiced and his sugars were going down. I am going to nurse again before we give him what is in the bottle to get me to produce more.


----------



## lolpants

Borr that goes to show you how no one knows your body like you! So glad you decided to go in! All the best for the induction- looking forward to the update!! 

Mac that's great news on the pumping!! :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## bella21

Mac awesome news on the pumping....congrats!!!!


----------



## HHenderson

I know this isnt the thread for it but Im impatient and cant find it. So I have a question.. I purchased Traditional medicinals organic raspberry leaf tea. The ingredients are organic raspberry leaf 1500mg

I was reading someone saying it had to say RED raspberry leaf tea.. is the one I bought the wrong tea or right tea? I want to start drinking it asap. Im almost 34 weeks.


----------



## readynwilling

mac1979 said:


> He will be able to feed in an hour or so. He has had formula for about 24 hours as I wasn't producing anything and he was/is jaundiced and his sugars were going down. I am going to nurse again before we give him what is in the bottle to get me to produce more.

sounds like a great game plan! I doubt his little tummy will take all 15mls - make sure the dr's put it in the fridge so you have it for more feeds :)

ETA - a good visual of stomach capacity of a newborn! https://kellymom.com/bf/pumpingmoms/pumping/milkcalc/ its about halfway down the page :)


----------



## readynwilling

HHenderson said:


> I know this isnt the thread for it but Im impatient and cant find it. So I have a question.. I purchased Traditional medicinals organic raspberry leaf tea. The ingredients are organic raspberry leaf 1500mg
> 
> I was reading someone saying it had to say RED raspberry leaf tea.. is the one I bought the wrong tea or right tea? I want to start drinking it asap. Im almost 34 weeks.

i don't think they all say red raspberry leaf. i am drinking the tea you bought - its the right one (and one of the better tasting ones!) ENJOY!


----------



## HHenderson

readynwilling said:


> HHenderson said:
> 
> 
> I know this isnt the thread for it but Im impatient and cant find it. So I have a question.. I purchased Traditional medicinals organic raspberry leaf tea. The ingredients are organic raspberry leaf 1500mg
> 
> I was reading someone saying it had to say RED raspberry leaf tea.. is the one I bought the wrong tea or right tea? I want to start drinking it asap. Im almost 34 weeks.
> 
> i don't think they all say red raspberry leaf. i am drinking the tea you bought - its the right one (and one of the better tasting ones!) ENJOY!Click to expand...

GREAT so excited. Thank you. :happydance:


----------



## JenzyKY

readynwilling said:


> mac1979 said:
> 
> 
> He will be able to feed in an hour or so. He has had formula for about 24 hours as I wasn't producing anything and he was/is jaundiced and his sugars were going down. I am going to nurse again before we give him what is in the bottle to get me to produce more.
> 
> sounds like a great game plan! I doubt his little tummy will take all 15mls - make sure the dr's put it in the fridge so you have it for more feeds :)
> 
> ETA - a good visual of stomach capacity of a newborn! https://kellymom.com/bf/pumpingmoms/pumping/milkcalc/ its about halfway down the page :)Click to expand...

Interesting. I have routinely fed newborns way more than this. Especially with jaundice under the bili lights. They are dehydrating.


----------



## JenzyKY

Good luck with the inductions coming up!!


----------



## HHenderson

Tea is totally gross. Lol going to drink it cold and plug my nose. :wine:


----------



## readynwilling

LOL HHenderson - i actually like it! Try making it iced and add some lemon ??

Jenzy - I would imagine that a NB with jaundice is different, i can imagine those lights are dehydrating. I really like Kellymom as a good reference for bf'ing - but each individual circumstance is different. and i would never take an internet reference point over a dr's advice in the NICU. I was just posting that for people. Often new mom's think their baby's aren't getting enough, its nice to have a visual of whats "normal".


----------



## JenzyKY

It'd be easy for a mom to think that they aren't getting enough as they are basically eating nothing for a few days. That's a good link.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Mac that's great you were able to pump that much! Happy for you :)


----------



## pola17

Hey girls!!

uffff.. I leave for a couple of hours, and we have so many updates! :haha:

Sorry if I don´t comment on something related to someone in particular! :haha:

Bar and Borr: good luck with your inductions! :hugs:

Mac: yay for successfull pumping!!!!!!!!

Hope the rest of you are doing great! :hugs:


----------



## setarei

@borr and bar. Good luck on your pending inductions!

We're doing great here as the kids came home yesterday. It's so much easier to take care of them at home than in the nicu.

One tip for anyone who has to pump; if you use a hospital pump without a let down feature (ie the ameda one) then start with high cycle setting until you see some drops on the nipple (about 2-3 minutes). After that then decrease the cycle speed to near the minimum. I wasn't able to get any milk for 3 days until I saw that trick on a la leche league site and got 2 ounces on the first try.


----------



## Sooz

Good luck with your inductions today ladies, my friend is also being induced today!

Mac great news on the pumping! 

Setarei so glad the twins are home now, they've done great.


----------



## twinkletots

Good luck borr and bar, so very exciting!!

Excellent work Mac, can't believe your wee man is a few days old already.

My tests came back negative for OC so now I just see how scan goes this afternoon. Not feeling too worried tho.
Also going to physio this morning for some crutches to see my pelvis through the next couple of weeks!


----------



## Scottish

Good luck today bar and borr with inductions! It's v exciting xxxx

Mac good to hear that pumping is being successful great news xxx

Twinkle tots enjoy your scan x


----------



## lolpants

Setarei That is great news that they're home! :happydance:

Thinking of you today Borr and Bar! :hugs:

Hope the crutches help Twinkle!

Thanks for that expressing guide Ready - I have it saved ready for when I go to that festival for the day!

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

My house is a mess because everything is on the floor and I cant manage to pick stuff up without killing myself. :cry: I am done asking for help from people when they say they be down and dont turn up. Or when I call they are busy. My parents for the first time offered to look after kids when I cleaned, within an hour of me calling they had other plans. Cheers for that. I feel like I will pee every time I move a certain way too. Sorry for moaning I cant moan on facebook people give false promises and had enough of them. Funny when every one needs my parter for something its there and then he helps so much so he is too busy to help me and can only take kids out for me.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Sorry you are feeling let down Dragonfly :(


----------



## lolpants

Aww that sucks DF :( My folks took Phoebe out Monday for a few hrs and I used it to sleep rather than clean :haha: but it was great to have a break. Could your OH take them out for the afternoon?

Lol xx


----------



## onebumpplease

DF I feel similarly, but have no children to look after, so big :hugs: I can only stand for a short period before my back aches and bending down is close to impossible, making it tricky to do proper cleaning. Hope someone can help you out!


----------



## Dragonfly

My other half does take them out all the time but I am left to clean an entire house and I am not fit to do that. I cant pick stuff up, I cant even take the kids out as the heat is insane and I am sweating sitting here with a fan on. My other half is trying to get work done for money so I have kids in that want out. Its pretty shit. And all I get is no sympathy like I should just get on with it. I have to sit down every few mins after something too my feet get sore and they are swollen. 
I really wish I had a helpful family I just get snotty remarks about the mess and told they shouldnt have to help. Yep my mum said that to me a while ago when I asked her to watch kids while I done lunch, not her place she said. My job and she shouldnt be expected to. I was in the next room I would have been 15 mins!

and the bit where my vag is still has a rash on it, nothing is curing it at all so more cream from doc today. And feels like the bones are broke in there so i cant actually stretch my myself.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> My other half does take them out all the time but I am left to clean an entire house and I am not fit to do that. I cant pick stuff up, I cant even take the kids out as the heat is insane and I am sweating sitting here with a fan on. My other half is trying to get work done for money so I have kids in that want out. Its pretty shit. And all I get is no sympathy like I should just get on with it. I have to sit down every few mins after something too my feet get sore and they are swollen.
> I really wish I had a helpful family I just get snotty remarks about the mess and told they shouldnt have to help. Yep my mum said that to me a while ago when I asked her to watch kids while I done lunch, not her place she said. My job and she shouldnt be expected to. I was in the next room I would have been 15 mins!
> 
> and the bit where my vag is still has a rash on it, nothing is curing it at all so more cream from doc today. And feels like the bones are broke in there so i cant actually stretch my myself.

I think you need to swap, you sit with the kids and get your DH to help clean the house esp when your feeling so crap! 

can your two play in the garden, I have put suncream on mine hats and my 2 and 4 year old are in the garden playing I am sitting in the kitchen with the fan on and door open watching them! trying to clean up but feeling sore and soo tired still after yesterday so feel your pain!! we wont know what hit us after baby is born and we are some what back to normal :flower:


Setari yay on getting home :hugs: would love to see a picture or two if you did not mind posting :hugs:


Bar and Borr I am thinking of you both today :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks ladies, being monitored. Had an awful night with no sleep as expected. Induction starts soon (in about 45 mins) I will try to update


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Thanks ladies, being monitored. Had an awful night with no sleep as expected. Induction starts soon (in about 45 mins) I will try to update


Take care Borr :hugs: and best of luck with the induction!


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont exactly have an enclosed garden they can just be left in to play its all open and thousands of acres of forrest and places they cannot go with tractors around. So there is toddler chasing involved. I am not fit for that. My partner dosnt expect me to clean the house as he has taken the kids out, I cant have them crying at me to go out in that heat when I am like this. My dad had a go at me asking why he isnt helping when he is he took the kids out. He does every day. It seems people are hammering me for not being fit and stuck in this rather than offering any help. Its really bothering me as my other half drops everything soon as someone asks for help and bothers me more than my parents never have looked after my sons and refuse to. They only see them for a few mins in the car and have to go again. Yet my gran raised me while they done that to me too and say that I shouldn't need their help. Yet they see I do. So I am kinda jealous of families that act like them :(


----------



## Dragonfly

last time I went for a scan and my OH wasnt with me we where hours, I came back and the place was spotless. Shame I didnt have somewhere I could hide for a few hours while that happened again with the kids. Indoors somewhere cool.


----------



## Scottish

Dragonfly, sorry things are crappy for you just now and your family ain't helping :( the weather really isn't helping I know. Sending you big hugs :hugs: xx

Borr hope the induction goes quick for you. Looking forward to reading updates! Xxx


----------



## Sooz

So saw a stand in mw today as mine is on holiday and everything is fine. She reckons Limpet is laid on my left side with feet on the right rather than B2B today which is encouraging. Unfortunately they've also disengaged! :dohh:

I'm back in two weeks if they're still refusing to budge anyway. BP and FH are all good.


----------



## pola17

Dragonfly: Sorry no one is helping you! :hugs: Your situation sound very frustrating! And don´t apologize for ranting, we all are here for you! :hugs:

Seratei: what great news! So happy the twins are now home! And thanks for the pumping pics! I´ll check this leche league site on these days! :wacko:

Twinkle: Good your results came back with great results! Good luck at your scan! :thumbup:

Good morning, ladies! I washed most of Mikael´s clothes yesterday, and today I finish the last load... I expect to be done ironing by tonight, and my goal is to maybe have my hospital bag ready for tonight.. MIL is at the beach and now won´t return until thursday, so I want to rush to finish this before she returns, otherwise she´s going to be my shadow again and breathe on my neck and start critizing... I just wanna tell her the bag is ready (when she asks) and period.. not showing it... ugh!

Hope you all are having a wonderful day! :flower:

Bar and Borr, I´m still thinking of you on your induction day! :flower: Hope all goes fast and smoothly! :flower:


----------



## mac1979

We are going home today!!!!!!


----------



## Scottish

Yay mac fab news! You will feel much more relaxed and confortable at home. Hope u feeling well xxxx


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck Borr!!!

Yay Mac!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck Borr!!!

Yay Mac!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Good luck on the inductions today ladies! :)

Mac that's great you guys go home today! :)


----------



## lolpants

:happydance: Mac :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, great news!

Borr, good luck!

We go in for induction in 11.5 hours.


----------



## mac1979

Good luck today Bar and Borr, may the force be with you!


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck, Borr and Bar!!! Hoping the inductions are as quick and as easy as possible. Will be thinking of you both. Looking forward to hearing updates and seeing photos of your little princesses very soon!!! :hugs:

Yay, Mac!!! great news! will be lovely for you to settle at home as a family. Enjoy every single minute :hugs:

Dragonfly- I hope you get some help soon. Hope you feel better too :flower:

Pola- enjoy your time without MIL! :flower:

AFM- I had my first sweep today. It was pretty uncomfortable. I've ha some spotting and cramping since. I also feel sick. Heat isn't helping. I'm tired and lethargic. I am booked in for another sweep on Friday and thenTuesday too. 

I had a rough night with contractions and back pain. Awful. They were the worst braxton hicks I have had and are close to what I imagine proper contractions to start out as. I even had the Doppler out at about 3am as I was concerned over her movements while I was having these awful tightenings. It subsided after a while. 

Midwife says I am 1cm dilated and 50% effaced and said baby was well down. She said less than 3/5 palpable. I'm hoping this all means things are moving. There are certain days over the next couple of weeks that DP is working and cannot get out of (self employed videographer) the events he is filming can't be rearranged. I'm very nervous that I'm going to go into labour on one of these days and he is going to miss it all :cry:


----------



## onebumpplease

Yay Mac, that is so exciting! 

Angel that sounds stressful, hope luck is on your side and you go at just the right time.

Looking forward to all the induction news :happydance:


----------



## bella21

mac awesome! :happydance:

bar and borr thinking of you both today and wishing you both the best!!!


----------



## bella21

ladies not quite sure what to do. On sunday night at work there was a heavily intoxicated guy that tried to come into our bar and get a drunk. He was stumbling over his words so bad and was obviously drunk. We told him we couldn't serve I'm and he had to leave. It was fine at first but then he wouldn't leave and started getting angry with our manager. Long story short I ran back to the kitchen to get help, (cops were already on their way), he ended up punching one of our cooks in the face. The cops found him but now we all have to go to court on monday...I have my 36 weeks appointment on monday, do I call court and tell them or just reschedule my appointment? ughhhh i really don't wanna go!


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh dear, I don't know what you should do :shrug:, what a nightmare for you hun!


----------



## pola17

Angel: :hugs: Ouchie! Those BH sound very painful! And what a difficult situation that your DP has to work! :hugs: Let´s hope when your turn comes, he´s around! :hugs:

Mac: Congrats! :happydance: So happy you can go home! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

Bella:
Not sure how the legal system works over there, but I guess you can indeed try calling and see what they say! :hugs: Good luck and keep us posted!

BTW What a horrible man! :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> We are going home today!!!!!!


who hoo so happy for you enjoy every minute now Mac :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

Yay for going home today!! 

Good luck today Bar and Borr!

I *think* the nursery is done :) i do have to go through his clothes yet and wiped down the dresser - its pretty dusty LOL

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/_DSC0711Medium_zps59e7453b.jpg
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/_DSC0710Medium_zps2ab28b1d.jpg
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/_DSC0712Medium_zpsa297c1f0.jpg
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/_DSC0706Medium_zps17e79e4c.jpg


----------



## pola17

OMG, ready!!!!!!!!! the nursery is extremely adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Barhanita

Gorgeous nursery Ready! 

We have co-sleeper put in, final clothes washing, car-seat adjustments.. 7 hours 17 minutes.. I feel about the same way I felt before my very first ultrasound at 6 weeks. 

Borr, I see you are online. How is it going?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ready the nusery looks fab!!! I love it!! I must get my cradle sorted it is up but no bedding :happydance:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bella sorry you have to deal with that! I would see if you could skip going to court

Ready the nursery is so cute! Love it!


----------



## twinkletots

Very cute ready!

Congrats Mac on getting home.

Tricky situation Bella, no harm in calling I guess and see what they say.

So I had my ultrasound scan today cos bump was measuring ahead of dates. Baby measuring average on the scan but femur length is 4 weeks behind so now we have something else to worry about. Have to go back and see consultant next week but I am now really worried something is going to be wrong like Downs Syndrome or Dwarfism. Feeling a bit blue :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

twinkletots said:


> Very cute ready!
> 
> Congrats Mac on getting home.
> 
> Tricky situation Bella, no harm in calling I guess and see what they say.
> 
> So I had my ultrasound scan today cos bump was measuring ahead of dates. Baby measuring average on the scan but femur length is 4 weeks behind so now we have something else to worry about. Have to go back and see consultant next week but I am now really worried something is going to be wrong like Downs Syndrome or Dwarfism. Feeling a bit blue :(

A whole week to worry :nope: that is awful!!! can you not be seen sooner I am sure all is ok!! sometimes they do get it wrong :hugs:



Bella see what they say when you ring hopefully you can skip it :flower:


OOOH I think!! now huge think my mucus plug is starting to come away :happydance: yay!! I would love and I mean love to go in to labour my self and skip an induction but as long as things are moving in the right direction I am happy out!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Induction failed and baby needs out, c-section in 4 hours because I ate lunch


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Induction failed and baby needs out, c-section in 4 hours because I ate lunch

Hope your not in any pain!! try and make the best of it!! I think at this point better to get baby out than let her stay in take care Borr update when you can :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Great nursery, Ready! 

Twinkle - that's going to be a long week. Poor you! Hope everything is fine. Why are they making you wait a week?! hurumph :nope:

Borr - hope you're feeling ok. Good luck for the c- section. You're going to meet Isabela so soon! thinking of you :hugs:

Barhanita - not long at all!!! You will be nervous but its exciting you will meet Lena so soon. :happydance:

Celtic- yay for plug coming away! fingers crossed things are moving along!!! 

AFM my post sweep spotting is slowing right down. Is that a bad sign? anyone had a sweep before? :shrug:


----------



## lolpants

Very nice Ready! 

Can't they just take a statement Bella?

Making you wait a week sucks twinkle!

Sounds promising Celtic.. is this earliest you've lost your plug?

Angel I've never had sweep sorry!

All the best Borr!!! 

I'm having lots of pain after doing too much today :-(

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

How come you got such an early sweep angel? I won't get one until at least 40+5. I'm hoping it won't come to that! 

Exciting about your plug celtic. I've had no plug loss or bleeding for two days now but nice strong BH! 

Twinkle that is a long time to be left waiting. I'm sorry you've been given this worry and left to deal with it. :hugs:

Borr I'm sorry your induction hadn't gone to plan but your little girl will be here real soon now. Best of luck. X


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Very nice Ready!
> 
> Can't they just take a statement Bella?
> 
> Making you wait a week sucks twinkle!
> 
> Sounds promising Celtic.. is this earliest you've lost your plug?
> 
> Angel I've never had sweep sorry!
> 
> All the best Borr!!!
> 
> I'm having lots of pain after doing too much today :-(
> 
> Lol xx

yep it is!!! :happydance: I lost lots just before I had my second baby I went in to labour that night!! 
On my daughter I started to lose it at 39 weeks or there abouts I was induced but cervix was doing all the right things I can not remember now what it was before my induction! I know they stopped my induction that night ( long story) but I was 6cm when they checked again! 

I think it is the very early stages of it it is very like thick white cm but with the stretchy EWCM look and feel if that makes sense!! I have been getting lost of strong BH noticed them yesterday and mild cramps I can feel pressure on and off today as well! guess things are moving in the right way :shrug:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Twinkle sorry you have to wait a week. Fx it's nothing:hugs:

Borr good luck with the c-section. You will be seeing your baby girl soon! :flower:

Celtic sounds like things are moving along for you! :flower:

Angel what is a sweep? Ya Dumb question but I have no idea what it is:haha:


----------



## pola17

Twinkle: what a torture to wait a week! :hugs:

Lily: good luck with your c-section! :hugs:

Angel: I also have no idea what a sweep is! :dohh: sorry! :shrug:


----------



## Angelmarie

Sooz said:


> How come you got such an early sweep angel? I won't get one until at least 40+5. I'm hoping it won't come to that!

I basically requested it with my consultant to give me a good go at a VBAC! he agreed and wrote it in my notes that I could from 38 weeks but my midwife agreed to do one today despite not being quite 38 weeks. I'm booked in for another on Friday and then again on Tuesday! Eeps.

Jolley and Pola - a sweep is where my midwife does an internal but places a finger into my cervix and sweeps the membranes which can stimulate contractions and or waters to break and thus begin labour! 

Celtic - sounds very promising about your plug!!! keep us posted! 

Hope you feel better son, Lol :flower:


----------



## pola17

Angel, thanks for explaining! :flower:


----------



## Crystal5483

Ok question ladies - I don't remember contractions with my first as I was induced and shortly after opted for epidural....

I've had 38 "contractions" since 1:37 - it's now 6:04 ... I have MILD lower back ache but for the most part they're painless just take my breath and tighten... Can you have THAT many BH?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Crystal5483 said:


> Ok question ladies - I don't remember contractions with my first as I was induced and shortly after opted for epidural....
> 
> I've had 38 "contractions" since 1:37 - it's now 6:04 ... I have MILD lower back ache but for the most part they're painless just take my breath and tighten... Can you have THAT many BH?


that sounds more than BH :flower: rest as much as you can drink some water and see if they go away if not it could be early labour :flower:


----------



## Barhanita

Borr, good luck!!

Twinkle, sorry to hear that you have to wait a long week... Lena's femur length have been constantly shorter than the rest of her body as well (an a huge head). But my OB told me that it's ok 

Angel, I hope the sweep works!


----------



## Scottish

Twinkletots, hope the week passes quick for you! Xxx :hugs:

Borr good luck with c section xxxx not long now!

Angel I hope the sweep gets things going for you!

Celtic be interesting to see what happens with the lost plug! Good luck x

I've been getting lots of wee twinges and lower crampy pains over past couple of days so hopefully it means things are preparing themselves for labour!


----------



## lolpants

Ooo I am putting you on 'pop' watch Celtic! And you Crystal!!

I was scared I was going into labour earlier - had extremely painful lower back ache and very strong contractions - but it went after an hour luckily! I really so want at least another week before baby comes!

I'm off to bed now - mad to think that Borr will be a Mama by the time I get up!!

Lol xx


----------



## Crystal5483

Yup docs agree. Ordered to relax, hydrate, take a bath/shower and call back if they get painful. Seeing my doc in the morning.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Angel thanks for explaining:) that sounds painful and uncomfortable! Hopefully it will work for you!


----------



## JenzyKY

I had a trip to triage today. My blood pressure was 138/86. Luckily it went down there and blood work/urine tests were good. I'm not quite ready! 

Hope all went well Borr!!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Jenzy glad everything is ok!:flower: do they know why your bp got so high?


----------



## pola17

Jenzy: so glad tests came back good! :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Jenzy glad everything came back find! They've been monitoring my BP since last Friday when the "Lowest" reading was 130/90. I know how nerve wracking it can be.
Taking a bath / shower now (always feel the need to rinse off after a bath) ... Then hydrating some more and heading to bed! Here's hoping those 55+ BH did something! Doc appt in the morning with my OB!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Good luck crystal! Let us know how your Appt goes:flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

Not sure why it jumped 30 points. I have been very busy and its 92 degrees outside. Im so happy my mom is here as Id have been at that appointment by myself. It makes me nervous they aren't checking me again til next Wednesday. 

Good luck Crystal!


----------



## pola17

Crystal: Good luck on your appointment! :flower:

And Jenzy, so great your mom is around! moms are great company! :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

That's good your mom is with you! Yea that seems kind of long...you could always go to Wal Mart or somewhere that has a bp machine or just ask them if you can come in sooner


----------



## Barhanita

Jenzy, glad that all is good. hope your BH stays low.

Crystal, good luck!

I am in the hospital. They only placed my IV after the 3rd try. The first two hurt so much!! There will be bruises :-( Other than that nothing is happening. A quick ultrasound confirmed that baby is head down. So they are just giving me fluids and monitoring the baby.
https://img706.imageshack.us/img706/152/shu8.jpg


----------



## pola17

Bar: Ouchie! :hugs: Good luck!! I´ll keep you in my thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Who else thinks they will go over due? every one thinks I will and no one is even worrying about baby coming out in next 2 weeks all say after :( dam it what can I do to get sympathy !lol


----------



## Angelmarie

Jenzy - hope the BP settles soon :flower:

Barhanita- thinking of you. Hope you don't have a tough time! :hugs:

I lost lots of icky bloody plug a bit earlier. I'm a bit crampy but nothing else. :shrug:

Any word from Borr?!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jenzy oh hope your BP behaves and glad all is good for now :flower:

Bar I hate getting drips in!! they never get them on first go!! I actually dread that more than the whole induction process OUCH and I need 4 of them :dohh: good luck and keep us posted :hugs:

Jolly hey how are you getting on :flower:


Angel agh your body is so bold teasing you like that I really think your cervix is up to something!!! :flower:

Crystal how are you feeling now!!! 


Me slept really good last night, going to get a exercise ball today and pay more money off my carry cot for my pram yay! no more plug yet!! but I am relaxed about it what will be will be :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies sorry for taking long to update. Isabela was born yesterday at 8:05pm via c-section. She weighed 5 pounds 6 ounces. We were expecting her to be small and she is doing perfectly and has not needed any special care. I was able to see her for about 20 minutes last night after my recovery and they are bringing her up in a few more hours. 

We are so in love with our little girl she's perfect and I can now see the best decision was to deliver as she was no longer growing properly plus her fluids.

I will try to update soon with a full birth story


----------



## borr.dg.baby

And us :cloud9:


----------



## Scottish

Aww borr she's gorgeous :) well done and big congratulations! Get plenty rest :hugs: and kisses xxxx


----------



## Angelmarie

Borr! Isabela's is adorable! So pleased everything went well and Isabela's is doing so brilliantly! Great pics. Enjoy every minute of your princess. Hope your recovery is quick! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Huge congrats Borr she is so beautiful well done, enjoy every minute :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Aww Borr what a little doll!!! You both look gorgeous!! :hugs:

Just had a MW appt - everything fine - she warned me that I am going to have a BIG baby *gulp* Hope they fit all the newborn clothes I have! No appt now for 2 more weeks - DF I think I will go overdue too - maybe only a couple of days, but I am not expecting a earlier baby!

Good luck Bar!! 

Lol xx


----------



## JenzyKY

What a beauty Borr!!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congrats Borr! xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Congrats borr. Just as well I am preg as I am getting all broody looking at baby pics.


----------



## more babies

Congratulations Borr!!!! She's beautiful!!!


----------



## Sooz

Borr she's perfectly stunning. What a little doll. Congratulations and hope you're feeling ok. 

I spent most of this pregnancy expecting a pre due date baby but the closer it gets the less convinced I am. Any way, we're all set so it's up to limpet now to come when ready!


----------



## pola17

Awwww Lily!!! Congrats!!! Isabela is so beautiful and so are you! :cloud9:

DF: at moments I feel I'm going to be one of the last in this group to deliver! :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats Borr!

At my appointment now waiting to see the doctor - BP was 126/86 - better SLIGHTLY than Monday. Curious to see what she says. And if they will check me again.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Crystal5483 said:


> Congrats Borr!
> 
> At my appointment now waiting to see the doctor - BP was 126/86 - better SLIGHTLY than Monday. Curious to see what she says. And if they will check me again.

good luck :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

pola17 said:


> Awwww Lily!!! Congrats!!! Isabela is so beautiful and so are you! :cloud9:
> 
> DF: at moments I feel I'm going to be one of the last in this group to deliver! :haha:

The competition is on lol since I went over due twice by near 2 weeks I dont hold out hope for winning at all., I have no twinges either. Never did with last two. Mine dont like coming out.


----------



## CelticNiamh

OOH a goood video for some of us wanting to help get things going :happydance:https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wnEcLSHTI0s


----------



## Angelmarie

Will DEFINITELY be trying those pressure points! Worth a go! Thanks :flower:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Borr she is adorable! Congrats! :)

Celtic I'm doing good thanks :) something in my pelvis pops whenever I roll over in bed and i hate how it feels. Also been getting lots of BH. How are you ?:flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

OMG, I'm away for a day and we have a new baby here!

Huge congrats Borr, Isabela is absolutely beautiful, I am so happy for you! :hugs: I also love the picture of the two of you together, amazing. :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Mac, congrats on your pumping success and going home, you must be so excited!

Setarei, glad to hear that all is well with the twins and that you're at home as well.

DF, sorry you are going through such a rough time, I hope you are able to get some support soon!

Pola, sounds like you are well organized. I actually washed all of Isla's clothes yesterday as well :thumbup:

Angel, sounds like things are moving ahead nicely for you. How did you find the whole sweep experience? Was it painful at all or just uncomfortable? 

Bella, that is crazy! I would just explain that you have a required medical appointment and see if they will accomodate that.

Nursery looks awesome Ready!

Twinkle, I really hope all is OK, (I'm sure that it is :hugs:). I can't believe that they are making you wait a whole week for an appointment, that is so insensitive. :growlmad:

Celtic, so exciting that things are starting to happen for you. It would be great if you went into labour naturally and avoided an induction all together. Also, thanks for the video link; will have to check that out at home!

Jenzy, that's scary re your BP. Glad you're OK and have your Mom there with you.

Lol, hope baby is not too big, I've been told the same thing if it makes you feel any better...

DF, Lol and Pola, I definitely think I will be late (Pola, I will be later than you for sure, so no worries about being the last one here :haha:). I have a feeling that she will arrive around August 30, though I would love for her to come on the 28th as that is my Nana's birthday.

I stayed home yesterday as I had an awful headache, (I'm sure it was brought on by the heat). I'm having mixed feelings about work TBH right now. Part of me wants to stay for as long as possible so I have more time with Isla after she's born and also work helps my days go by much faster. Another part of me just wants to stay home some days :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

Well that's just great. Slight protein in Urine. Slightly elevated BP. 

They took more blood and urine and did another non stress test. 24 hour urine scheduled for next mon-tues. ultrasound Tuesday and repeat non stress test Friday.


----------



## onebumpplease

Aaaaaaw congrats Borr! Absolutely gorgeous. I am still amazed that the wee creature wriggling away inside me looks like these gorgeous wee bubbas.

Crystal, they cant be all that worried if they as are leaving tests till next week. Hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## bella21

borr she is gorgeous!!!! congratulations!!!!


pola and DF- I also feel i may be one of the last ones on the board to deliver!! but at the same time i have an overwhelming feeling he will come early. we shall see!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Congrats Borr!! She's beautiful!


----------



## Dragonfly

I think you need to be in the right frame of mind for labour. Since i am always on the go with kids and have no time to do anything like chill I think again over due. I had a hypnotherapy cd and all but I cant find it now and never have peace to hear it :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Borr she is adorable! Congrats! :)
> 
> Celtic I'm doing good thanks :) something in my pelvis pops whenever I roll over in bed and i hate how it feels. Also been getting lots of BH. How are you ?:flower:

I am good all is calm again!! LOL wondering if I should try EPO now to give my cervix a helping hand :haha:



Crystal5483 said:


> Well that's just great. Slight protein in Urine. Slightly elevated BP.
> 
> They took more blood and urine and did another non stress test. 24 hour urine scheduled for next mon-tues. ultrasound Tuesday and repeat non stress test Friday.

Did they say any thing about all the pains yesterday, all you need now to add to the wait for labour:hugs:


DF does your 2 year old have a nap in the day, I find if mine does I chill out then as DD who is 4 as well is happy enough to chat or sit close with her toys or I let her watch a few cartoons. ya got to grab it while you can LOL


----------



## pola17

Crystal: Hope you´re ok, and good luck with those results! :hugs:

Mrs Eddie: How exhausting is doing the baby laundry, uh??? Sorry you got that headache! :wacko:

I just finished doing all baby laundry.. I even washed the gymnasium.... EVERYTHING! :haha:
I grabbed one of those huge ziploc bags, and I put inside ALL I´m taking to the hospital.. tonight we´re buying at the supermarket smaller ziploc bags to separate clothes per change + its socks + its gloves + its little hat... I hope I won´t forget something, but the good thing is that we live about 10 minutes away from the hospital! :haha:

This afternoon I have an appointment with my OB/GYN, and tomorrow we´re seeing Mikael´s future pediatritian! 

Once the hospital bag is ready, the only thing left to be ready is the nursery! :dohh:

How are you, girls? :flower:
Is everyone doing great??? I hope so!!

I wonder how´s Bar!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah I can get my 2 year old to sleep during the day, end up falling asleep myself then. He has already fallen asleep now after we ate banana cake which was gorgeous and I made. I have a crampy belly at the top not sure if its the food or what.


----------



## Crystal5483

Celtic all they said was that if I go into labor then they wouldn't stop it.


----------



## Scottish

Yum banana cake sounds lush :haha:

Pola you've been busy! It's good to get everything washed though! 

Crystal I also have protein in my urine but was just a trace and the doc wasn't worried, I hope everything turns out well for you xxx

Yeah bar must have had baby by now or must be v close! Hugs to her:hugs: 

Celtic hope your labour gets going for you this time without induction! I really want to go into labour before my induction which is less than 3 weeks now!


----------



## lolpants

Df I made banana cake today too!! 

Big hugs Crystal 

I have interview a week today! It's only internal position. . Doing what I do now, but from home!

Lol xx


----------



## Crystal5483

Scottish I had trace before... today it measured "+1" which I'm not sure what that means 

I wish I could just get induced!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic hope that EPO works for you! Maybe I should try it..I'm hoping I will be somewhat dilated by the time I get induced


----------



## CelticNiamh

Oh yum Banana cake I love it sounds so yummy 

Crystal you could be if they think your heading towards Pre-eclampsia Hoping you go your self :flower:

Scottish my hubby has banned me from doing any thing on till he has sorted out our car to an 8 seater which will be this saturday :haha: but would be nice to go in to labour my self I am ok with when ever baby decides :flower:

Wonder how Bar is doing


----------



## Sooz

Bar has just posted on FB that Lena arrived safely. :cloud9:


----------



## Barhanita

My labor was extremely quick and easy (cervadil was enough to induce, no need for pitocin). Epidural rules. I have a tiny tear.

Most importantly: Lena was born at 9:14 am (PST), 7lbs3oz. She fed right away. I am soo happy.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> My labor was extremely quick and easy (cervadil was enough to induce, no need for pitocin). Epidural rules. I have a tiny tear.
> 
> Most importantly: Lena was born at 9:14 am (PST), 7lbs3oz. She fed right away. I am soo happy.


so so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance: huge congrats again


----------



## Angelmarie

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Angel, sounds like things are moving ahead nicely for you. How did you find the whole sweep experience? Was it painful at all or just uncomfortable?
> :

I found it ok to be honest. It was very uncomfortable but it wasn't unbearable. The worst part was her phraseology: 'right, I'm just going to have a rummage around' :wacko:

I have another tomorrow at 3pm. All my spotting has stopped and I haven't had any notable contractions or anything :shrug: 

Celtic - go for it with the EPO! I have been taking it for about a month now. I have started to rub the oil from the capsules into my tummy too now. 
Yay for a new car too! 8 seater! wowsers :happydance:

Lol - good luck for your interview! that would be great being able to work from home!!! :thumbup:

No word from Barhanita yet?! hope everything is going well with her!!!


----------



## lolpants

Massive congratulations bar!! :happydance: 

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Angel, sounds like things are moving ahead nicely for you. How did you find the whole sweep experience? Was it painful at all or just uncomfortable?
> :
> 
> I found it ok to be honest. It was very uncomfortable but it wasn't unbearable. The worst part was her phraseology: 'right, I'm just going to have a rummage around' :wacko:
> 
> I have another tomorrow at 3pm. All my spotting has stopped and I haven't had any notable contractions or anything :shrug:
> 
> Celtic - go for it with the EPO! I have been taking it for about a month now. I have started to rub the oil from the capsules into my tummy too now.
> Yay for a new car too! 8 seater! wowsers :happydance:
> 
> Lol - good luck for your interview! that would be great being able to work from home!!! :thumbup:
> 
> No word from Barhanita yet?! hope everything is going well with her!!!Click to expand...


I took two tonight!! thinking of inserting one :haha::winkwink: plus put my DH to work :winkwink:

Bar updated baby Lena arrived safely and 7lbs 3onz :happydance:


----------



## pola17

Hey girls!

I'm at the hospital.. But for a tour! :happydance: we're seeing the rooms, we'll ask questions, and we already met my boy's pediatrician! :thumbup:

Then I'm off to my appointment with my OB/GYN! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

Bar:

CONGRATS!!!! :happydance: :cloud9: :flower:


----------



## Crystal5483

Congratulations Bar!!!


----------



## setarei

Congrats bar and borr! So glad you don't have to worry anymore and can hold your babes in your arms.


----------



## Scottish

Congrats again barhanita just seen your announcement on fb and quickly rushed here as well! :hugs: am so happy it's over for you as you have gone through so much this pregnancy. Also fab news that labour was easy and quick :)

Celtic, congrats on new car! Hopefully baby stays put until then hehe 

Lol good luck with your interview, working from home would be fab! Hope u get it!

Pola enjoy your tourxx


----------



## Angelmarie

How did I miss Barhanitas update?!? :dohh:

Congratulations!!! So pleased everything went well and Lena is here safetly in your arms!!! :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bar congrats! So glad Everything went well!:cloud9:

Pola enjoy your tour! I might do mine Friday 

Glad everyone seems to be doing well! I wonder who will be having their baby next? :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

Congratulations Barhanita!!!


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Bar and Borr!

Finished the baby's blanket today and his change table cover.
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zpsf1afc8ba.jpg 
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zps3719cdc2.jpg 
the fitted covers (i made 2) are made of PUL which is the fabric they make waterproof cloth diapers out of... and the flannel sheets on top (i did 6) velco into place :)

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zpsddd10a5c.jpg
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zps40ca06ba.jpg
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zps13b60ffb.jpg
The blanket turned out really well! the back is made of soft soft minky :)


Tomorrow i sort his clothes and work on his mobile :)

I *might* pack my hospital bag this weekend LOL


----------



## ZooMa

Congrats Borr!

Congrats Bar!

Yay, more babies!

We did A LOT around the house this weekend - Hubby steamed-cleaned all the carpets, I washed down the doors and moldings, we painted the nursery together... whew. (Did I already mention this?) Nesting, anyone? Work on Monday and Tuesday were a bit rough - I was tired and my legs were very sore! Work on Wednesday and Thursday weren't great either. I am really looking forward to asking my doc about medical leave at my next appointment on Tuesday. I feel guilty leaving work "early," especially since it will affect my colleagues' work load... but I think I need to get over that guilt. I don't want to be fatigued, sore, and stressed when Baby decides to come.

Just waiting now... Though of course there's still a lot to do. I haven't packed my hospital bag yet either! Yikes!


----------



## Barhanita

Thank you everyone. I loved my labour and will write the story soon. We are recovering and feeding low. She is so cute and funny!

Borr, congrats! Our daughter is beautiful.


----------



## mama d

I haven't been on in ages but wanted to announce our little Claire's birth on 7/16/13!! So amazing!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JenzyKY

What a pretty girl MamaD! 

Glad everything went perfect Bar!


----------



## onebumpplease

Congrats Bar and mama D. All these gorgeous wee babies are making me so impatient to meet my own wee girl.


----------



## Barhanita

Congrats mamad!


----------



## bella21

bar and mamad huge congrats to both of you!!!!!!!


im so excited for everybody that has had their gorgeous little babies!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I am melting at the baby pictures in here!


----------



## Angelmarie

Congratulations, MamaD!!! Claire is gorgeous! Hope you're both doing well :hugs

It's just so exciting to have been on this journey with you all for so long and now the little ones are starting to make their appearances. 

It's such a pleasure to share all of your stories :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Congrats Mama d she is beautiful!!

Can't wait to hear your story Bar!

Is making me broody too! We're catching up with the July thread! I think Crystal might be next or Angel ...

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Congrats mama d! She's beautiful lovely big eyes xxx


wow another baby born they will all be born by August at this rate hehe


----------



## CelticNiamh

mama d said:


> I haven't been on in ages but wanted to announce our little Claire's birth on 7/16/13!! So amazing!!!

Agh so cute huge congrats Mamad 


Angelmarie said:


> Congratulations, MamaD!!! Claire is gorgeous! Hope you're both doing well :hugs
> 
> It's just so exciting to have been on this journey with you all for so long and now the little ones are starting to make their appearances.
> 
> It's such a pleasure to share all of your stories :hugs:


I agree Angel :flower: it is so exciting now we need another thread to keep in touch after this


----------



## Crystal5483

Congratulations MamaD!!!!! She's beautiful. 

LOL I'm hoping and praying and everything else for Mackenzie to show her face!


----------



## CelticNiamh

So started taking EPO last night and noticed it had Vit E in it and it made me wonder if that was ok!! it is so funny when you do a serch and find an old thread were I was wondering the exact same thing on my little guy Paul :flower:

but I found a great thread so feel safe enough taking the EPO I have it has only a tiny amount of VitE any way! 

Ready you were on it as well :flower: we have been down this road before LOL 


But I took two last night and found I was quite crampy after wards, think I will take 2 more tonight but wait on till after car is sorted before putting them up in my cervix!! if I can reach! hope to help my cervix along so at the very least I can make my induction easier. 

I got a new exercise ball and the fecken thing had no plug! so have to bring it back :dohh:


----------



## more babies

Congratulations Barhanita and mamad!!!!!! Mamad Charlie is so adorable!! Happy to hear everything went well for you both!


----------



## Sooz

Congratulations MamaD. 

I'm so jealous of everyone who has their little ones already!


----------



## Angelmarie

Two hours until sweep #2. 

I am in two minds about it as if it works there are problems... Tomorrow my Mum is having a procedure under anaesthetic (a camera into her tummy) and isn't allowed to drive etc and has to have someone look after her for 12 hours after at home. Sunday, Daniel is filming a conference which cannot be moved. 

What's the betting that, given my 'awesome' luck, that things will kick off this weekend?! :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Two hours until sweep #2.
> 
> I am in two minds about it as if it works there are problems... Tomorrow my Mum is having a procedure under anaesthetic (a camera into her tummy) and isn't allowed to drive etc and has to have someone look after her for 12 hours after at home. Sunday, Daniel is filming a conference which cannot be moved.
> 
> What's the betting that, given my 'awesome' luck, that things will kick off this weekend?! :dohh:

murphys law!!! FX it does not though!!! feel the same today!! hubby just got sent on a huge job miles away and wont be home till mad late:dohh:

it is to hot today!!! no a happy bunny and I have to go out to the shop :dohh: the thoughts of it!


----------



## Scottish

Oh Celtic I feel ya! I just hobbled along to the shop and near melted phew! Back home now and my feet have swelled up :( 

Put the pool up earlier so may take a dip in there soon :haha:

Angel hmmm that's a tricky situation to be in! If it was me I would prob still get the sweep and chance fate haha good luck!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Oh Celtic I feel ya! I just hobbled along to the shop and near melted phew! Back home now and my feet have swelled up :(
> 
> Put the pool up earlier so may take a dip in there soon :haha:
> 
> Angel hmmm that's a tricky situation to be in! If it was me I would prob still get the sweep and chance fate haha good luck!


I am working my self up for it LOL I can do it!!! yikes I think LOL 


In other news just found 3 little tiny kittens in my boys wardrobe after I managed to get it open!!!:growlmad: now I know were they have been hiding stuff!! I had an idea our young cat may have been expecting was not sure as she was not showing much and when I felt I could not feel any thing till yesterday LOL went on the hunt for her when I could not find her any were this morning !!!


----------



## twinkletots

Wowsers, congratulations borr, bar and mama d! Beautiful babies, you must feel like very lucky ladies.

Hope baby holds off an extra day for you angel.

Thanks to you all for your concerns after my scan on wed, can't see consultant until Tuesday as that's when his next clinic is. I am trying not to worry but also feel I should prepare myself for the worst. I guess nothing can really be confirmed for sure until baby arrives hopefully sooner rather than later although I have a feelingI will go overdue.

I agree Scottish, we might have more July babies than august ones at this rate!


----------



## Dragonfly

Its going to rain on Thursday! yes! my hospital app is that day and I didnt want to kill myself in this heat waddling around. Sorry we need a day of rain for the flowers. I need to cool off my hair is wet with sweat.


----------



## lolpants

Temp set to go to 35/36ºc here next week! ! Dunno how I'm going to cope!?! :cry: 

I'm experiencing a lot of movement from baby this afternoon! Really hurts!! 

Angel you need to tell Amelie she has to wait till Monday! 

Hope Tuesday goes well Twinkle! 

Lol xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Mama D she is beautiful! Congrats!:cloud9: 

I agree with everyone else, all these cute babies are making me want to have mine! :haha:


----------



## Scottish

Lolpants I to am getting a lot of pain today from baby's movements! They are cramp pains down in pelvis like baby's tryin to come out every time he moves. Is that what you are feeling? 35c? Omg I hope it don't get that hot here oh dear :( 

Celtic kittens are adorable aww if I showed my dd the pic she would be wanting another one lol if u were closer maybe hehe!


----------



## lolpants

No Scottish, mine are high up.. wish they were trying to make escape! I'm officially fed up.. I know I have at least 2 weeks to go as well :'(

It's been around 29~30ºc here last week or so and it's been hard enough... think another 5ºc will kill me!!

Lol xx


----------



## pitty

My yellow bump turned into baby Lewis Norman Pitt, on the 19th weighing 7 pound 11, a lovely surprise after my 1st baby 12 months ago, a girl weighing 10 pound 8!! Lewis now completes our family...


----------



## Dragonfly

I have a colour, not burned weirdly I tanned for once. And that was only outside for a short time where I sweated bucket loads and hated it. I dont want it to get hotter. I want it to balance out, rain here and there and some sun so every one is happy.


----------



## bella21

celtic i saw the pic on Facebook ... how adorable!!! makes me wish i didn't get my cat fixed hehehe

lolpants its been terrible here too...heat index is 105 today...its been like this for almost 2 weeks now, can't catch a break from this heat!! 

Pitty congrats on your baby boy!!! :happydance:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I am also sick of the heat, it's killing me! 

Pitty congrats on your little boy! :)


----------



## pola17

Congrats mama d and pitty!!!

Twinkle: good luck on Tuesday! :hugs:

Hey girls, hope you all are ok! :flower:


----------



## pola17

Oh and Celtic: cute kitties! Saw the pic on Facebook! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pitty huge congrats :happydance: wow loads are popping in July :flower:


LOL poor kittens look very tiny now I have to find her a safe place away from my 2 little ones 

Jolley I hear you!!! over it as well would like it to cool down a bit just a little


----------



## Angelmarie

Wow even your cat is having babies, Celtic! :haha::cloud9: so cute. I think I would have been pretty freaked out to find kittens in the wardrobe! Hope you find lovely homes for them and get to enjoy them In The meantime! :flower:

Congratulations, Pitty! hope you are both well and you're enjoying your little boy :hugs:

So I had sweep #2. It was an absolute breeze! wasn't even vaguely uncomfortable! Midwife says she could feel Amelie's head! She is 1/5 palpable! Bump measuring at 35 but that might be because she is so low. 
I've had numerous BH which have gone on for nearly three hours now. Watch this space! :winkwink:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Angel that sounds promising!:thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angel whoo hoo sounds good!!! FX


----------



## Sooz

Do you realise over a quarter of the babies are here already? Mental!


----------



## pola17

Angel: sounds awesome! I wish I knew if I have something like that! :thumbup:

Sooz: I just thought about the same! :haha:


----------



## more babies

Congratulation Pitty on your little boy!!


----------



## lolpants

Congratulations pitty!!

Sounds promising Angel!

Sooz that's a good point! I wish I was one of them!!! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Nah false alarm I think! all tightenings have stopped. All I have now is a headache. I'm also reeeeally tired and can't be arsed with labour right now :haha:


----------



## pola17

Have some rest, Angel! :hugs: yup, not a good idea to go into labor with a headache :haha: :hugs:

My boy hasn't move that much today :nope: I'm having a very cold fanta and a twix to see if he moves :(


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola I'm sure that will wake him up! :)

Well I have my induction set for Aug 5th! Ahh can't believe it! I feel nervous/excited! 
I am craving German chocolate cake....mmmmmm


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Are any of you asking any relatives that will be around the baby to get the TDAP Vaccine?


----------



## pola17

Jolley: save me some cake :(

Mikael is moving. Not much as I wanted but ill wait. He's usually moving more at nights, so I'll see how he does at around 7pm ish :(


----------



## onebumpplease

Pola, as much as I'm sure its nothing to worry about, if you aren't happy, call those midwives. I've been close a couple of times, then baby pulls out the big guns ;-)

Jolley that's exciting!


----------



## Angelmarie

I'm sure Mikael is fine, Pola :flower: they're running out of room now so I'm pretty sure it's something to do with that. I have noticed Amelie has long quiet periods now but then makes up for it later in the day with some star jumps etc :haha: try not to worry :hugs:

Jolley- yay for your induction date! remind me why you're being induced? sorry if you have already said. :flower:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Angel: I have Antiphospholipid Syndrome, it's a blood clotting autoimmune disorder. Ill be 38+3 when I'm induced..unless she decides to come on her own before then!:winkwink:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola my little guy the same today ice cold water does the trick as well 

Angel I'm crampy tonight as well but don't think its labour yet lol my tummy has dropped my mil noticed to night 


Jolley great on induction date :) 




Oh wow it is still so hot tonight and I dont know why but my pelvis is so sore esp my right side I've pain on tbe inside of my leg lying in bed to see if it eases


----------



## Scottish

Congrats pitty! :)

Angel good luck after having the sweep! Do they have high success rates?

Pola hope you feeling baby more now! I find mine has quiet days now and then which freaks me out but then he soon wakes up and makes up for it hehe!

Celtic hot here tonight to! I am lying in bed with no covers on and a thin nightie!

Jolly oh good luck with your induction! Not long to go now woop woop! I've never heard of that vaccine what's it for?


----------



## Angelmarie

Thanks for reminding me, Jolley :flower: its a countdown to your induction then! :happydance:

Celtic - my cramps have gone now :shrug: I feel off colour though... Headachey and a bit sicky but mainly very tired! I'm hoping I'm not in for a night of it. Is it too much of a coincidence to associate it all with the sweep? I have also had zero spotting :shrug: 

Yay for baby dropping for you, Celtic! It is hot tonight. I had a bit more energy today and managed to get some things done but I was sapped again by this evening. :dohh:


----------



## pola17

Thanks, girls!!!

Mikael kind if got active again after I took a shower! *phew*

Lol Celtic, our boys are such little rebels! :haha:


----------



## Angelmarie

Eek I was just having this weird sensation where Amelie was pulsating where her back is. It was very strange- I have never had that before. You could see my hand rise up and down with each pulsation! I was getting really freaked out and googled it and it comes up with practise breathing?!? how cool is that?! :cloud9:


----------



## ZooMa

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Are any of you asking any relatives that will be around the baby to get the TDAP Vaccine?

Yep, asking the grandparents to get Tdap as they will be helping out a lot in the first few months.

There have been outbreaks of whooping cough / pertussis in my state and elsewhere the last couple years. I am of the opinion that this may be due to the anti-vaccine movement. Unfortunately without "herd immunity" these diseases are coming back. As to the figure that is quoted sometimes on these boards and elsewhere on the interwebs that people/kids who get whooping cough have already been vaccinated -- I can't find any reputable source to back that up. Remember this is a series of vaccines that kids get when they're very young, so just one or two jabs may not do it. Furthermore, unfortunately the effectiveness does wear off after a while (common with other vaccines as well), necessitating a booster to stay immune. I believe the Tdap is the booster, where the DTaP is the primary series in kids. Very confusing, I know.


----------



## stargazer01

Congrats mamad!! She is beautiful. :cloud9:


----------



## ZooMa

Congrats to all the new or new-again momma out there! So many so suddenly... I'm losing track and I don't want to leave anyone out!


----------



## ZooMa

I have no idea how accurate this is, but I'm having fun with it! https://sarahktyler.com/code/laborpredictor.php

Be sure to check out her blog post to read the explanation (should be fun for all you awesome nerds-at-heart!)
https://sktyler.com/2012/05/will-today-be-the-day/


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks girls :)

Zooma I will be asking grandparents too also. Thanks for all the info:thumbup:

Scottish it's for whooping cough, diphtheria and tetanus 

Pola glad your little guy started moving :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Oh and angel I had the same thing happen to me today too!


----------



## Crystal5483

Mackenzie wasn't moving much this morning or all day really - caused me panic! But she's been jumping tonight! I walked the mall, target and Walmart a bit tonight. I'm hoping it helps things move along. 

Nurse Practitioner said they no longer consider 37 weeks "full term" and 39 weeks is now full term... What?! So definitely no induction. 

Blood work came back good again and urine test too. 24 hour collection Sunday and ultrasound Tuesday :)


----------



## pola17

Good luck on this weekend, Crystal! :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Baby has definitely dropped. . It's 5:30am here and I've had no sleep due to peeing every 20 mins, no exaggeration! !!

This isn't supposed to happen until labour on 2nd babies! I wanna know where my labour is?! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## JenzyKY

Crystal5483 said:


> Mackenzie wasn't moving much this morning or all day really - caused me panic! But she's been jumping tonight! I walked the mall, target and Walmart a bit tonight. I'm hoping it helps things move along.
> 
> Nurse Practitioner said they no longer consider 37 weeks "full term" and 39 weeks is now full term... What?! So definitely no induction.
> 
> Blood work came back good again and urine test too. 24 hour collection Sunday and ultrasound Tuesday :)

They try very hard now not to induce or do a csection until 39 weeks. 37 weeks is still term but research must say that there's benefits to waiting unless medical reasons say otherwise.


----------



## stargazer01

I have a c-section scheduled for 39 weeks. With my dd (born 7 years ago) they were willing to schedule at 38 weeks. Things have changed alot in that time.


----------



## bella21

ladies I think I might have a yeast infection :( I'm not sure though I've never had one, but I've been mildly itchy all week around my clit area (sorry for the TMI). I chalked it up to hormones and maybe sweating from the heat? well I thought it'd be gone by now but its only getting worse and really uncomfortable ... and moving towards the opening of my vagina now...ughhhhhh. I don't see my doctor until monday. I went out and bought monistat 7, but I'm kind of diagnosing myself which worries me a bit...any advice? is it safe to put on to help the itching until monday??? i can't take another 3 days of this!


----------



## Dragonfly

Bella I had that and only thing that cured it was canastan cream. Only used it for 2 days and its near gone. I only ever get that in pregnancy. I think my bits are swollen now as I am getting over it I noticed they where a bit puffy. 

I had a crap nights sleep, very agitated, waking loads and couldnt get comfy at all. And the heat! I ended up having to shut the bed room window as something was dragging something plastic outside I dont know what it was but it woke me twice then more noise so I shut the window. All I can see out there is watering can and kids ride on tractor. Going to get Darren to pull it along ground see if thats what I heard. If it was I have no idea how the heck that happened. Its pitch black out side. I dont live near street lights and all. 

I had some cramps last night too. Wont get excited about it though. Knowing my luck its over due for me.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Bella treat it with the trush cream, you will know very quickly if it is not trush, sounds like it could be to me though!! you can mention it to your doc when you go then! I had to do the same a while back :flower:

Angel I am wondering if we are going to be just stuck with feeling cramps etc kinda prelabour till the real deal arrives LOL feeling a little better this morning but still akey and feeling lots of pressure down below now


Pola proper rebels LOL :hugs:

Crystal glad all is ok so far and yay for scan and FX labour is not to far away :flower:

Scottish another really hot day ahead for us again:dohh: some relief next week though we will see temps of 22 to 25 rather than the 30 to 31 :dohh:


jolly not a bad idea with all the whooping cough out there my doc did not think I needed it!!! but I have had the whooping cough 


zooma thanks for the links going to check them out now :) 

lolpants omg the change in pressure I am really feeling it as well :flower:

DF that was weird, I woke up at 3am the night before after I heard a car stop and some one get out! think it was the milk man!! the heat last night was unreal seems we are all in the same boat with pains and heat :hugs: 

are we coming to a full moon by any chance!!


----------



## Sooz

I've had no cramps! At least you guys are getting something. I just have lightening crotch! 

I tried EPO up the foof last night. It's quite messy! :blush:

I'm using canesten for thrush at the moment. I find dtd in pregnancy often sets it off for me. :blush:


----------



## twinkletots

I had that too Angel a couple of weeks ago! totally freaked me out until I looke it up and saw practise breathing and agree it's pretty cool!

So is anyone here waiting until August to have their baby?!!!! 
Mine is due 2nd Aug so theoretically should be one of the first to arrive but looking like could be one of the last. 
Seems to be so many of us getting induced. They won't induce here until 42 weeks unless there is a medical reason for it. I am not saying I want a medical reason but I would really like to meet my baby. You ladies are making me impatient with your adorable babies


----------



## onebumpplease

Twinkletots I was just saying the same thing to OH last night :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

twinkletots said:


> I had that too Angel a couple of weeks ago! totally freaked me out until I looke it up and saw practise breathing and agree it's pretty cool!
> 
> So is anyone here waiting until August to have their baby?!!!!
> Mine is due 2nd Aug so theoretically should be one of the first to arrive but looking like could be one of the last.
> Seems to be so many of us getting induced. They won't induce here until 42 weeks unless there is a medical reason for it. I am not saying I want a medical reason but I would really like to meet my baby. You ladies are making me impatient with your adorable babies

If only they would come out on command lol yes I will probably still be here in Aug. I am due on the 4th. They wont induce here if you arnt over due either. I dont fancy another one of them anyway.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I'm due the 25th so you never know could even be September for me :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> I've had no cramps! At least you guys are getting something. I just have lightening crotch!
> 
> I tried EPO up the foof last night. It's quite messy! :blush:
> 
> I'm using canesten for thrush at the moment. I find dtd in pregnancy often sets it off for me. :blush:

I am thinking of trying it tonight up there!! lightening crotch is ouchie 



twinkletots said:


> I had that too Angel a couple of weeks ago! totally freaked me out until I looke it up and saw practise breathing and agree it's pretty cool!
> 
> So is anyone here waiting until August to have their baby?!!!!
> Mine is due 2nd Aug so theoretically should be one of the first to arrive but looking like could be one of the last.
> Seems to be so many of us getting induced. They won't induce here until 42 weeks unless there is a medical reason for it. I am not saying I want a medical reason but I would really like to meet my baby. You ladies are making me impatient with your adorable babies


I was getting that as well and was wondeirng what it was :flower: on less my baby makes an apperance this week my baby will be born in August :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

stargazer01 said:


> I have a c-section scheduled for 39 weeks. With my dd (born 7 years ago) they were willing to schedule at 38 weeks. Things have changed alot in that time.

Hey Stargazer good to see you :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

more cramps but not sure if its because I went to loo or what. I actually have no idea what to look out for since my first was induction and second started with pain literally in my anus. Where I wasnt expecting it.


----------



## Sooz

I only get cramps if I need the loo DF. :haha:

I thought I'd be one if the first being the 2nd too but alas not. I also wouldn't be induced until almost 42 weeks unless baby was in trouble, or they start to freak about size. 

Paige was originally a June baby but came at the very end of May so one of the first in my old birth group. There was a lot less inductions in there though. 

Celtic, thoroughly recommend wearing pants and a liner if you insert tonight!


----------



## Sooz

Celtic, full moon is on Monday - my birthday!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz there was a lot less inductions in my last group as well, HMMM full moons the can induce labour! 

My pelvis is soooo sore esp the inside of my legs and I have pressure in my bum driving me nuts :haha:


----------



## Angelmarie

I figured as much that EPO up the 'foof':haha: would be messy. I think I will give it a miss. Sooz- let me know if you notice any progress because of it though! :thumbup:

I get lightening crotch too and it's very painful. She also stretches out head against cervix and feet against ribs. Now that really does take my breath away. Feels like she's busting out alien style! :haha:

I lost a huge bit of plug this morning. I also still feel off colour. Very breathless and zero energy. 

Promised the boys a trip to Beamish (an open air museum type place) which will involve LOTS of walking. At least it's cooled down a lot here today!


----------



## twinkletots

My pelvis is on fire too, not sure the crutches are helping but physio is doing a few sessions of acupuncture so hope that eases the pain a bit.

I am wilting too angel, zero energy. Supposed to be taking dd to an animal farm place tomorrow but not sure I can do it!

Man these last few weeks and days are tough


----------



## Dragonfly

poohed again still have cramps. Will be stiuck with kids on own today. Fab news! every ones too busy as usual for even me in possible labour, I may as well just pop it out in bed and get on with it. (sarcasm :( )

and apparently my other half said someone knocked the back bedroom window or door at 12am last night, just before I heard the dragging sounds. But I did hear noise upstairs to and assumed it was cats. He said he actually was freaked out as he checked every where and no one was there.


----------



## Caitrin

Hi all, sorry I haven't posted in a great while but I do read and keep up with things on my phone. It's just a huge pain in the butt to try and log in with my very limited phone and post, oiy! We don't have internet at home so I'm limited to posting when I visit someone's house (at my Grandma's on my lunch break at the moment).

I can't believe so many babies have been born already! Congratulations! I definitely 10th being slightly jealous and wanting to see my baby. But I do really want him to wait until at least August (due at the end) and if I really talk about it seriously week 39 so he can be as healthy as he can be but maaan third trimester has been the worst for me so far. I am so uncomfortable and hot all the time, all the pains and stomach/gastric issues that combined with the I want to hold my baby feeling tends to overwhelm my common sense at times.

Luckily my fiancée is job searching this next week and I'll be going on leave at the end of it which should help a lot of my issues. It's tiring to work stocking things overnights and be this pregnant! And I think my bump has gone from being cute to being huge overnight.

Oh and he told me yesterday he wants us to move in the next two weeks to a bigger place. Course he's right and we need it (we currently live in a very small two bedroom apartment, the baby would join us in our room and his kids 4 and 3 share the other) but man is this bad timing! My nesting instincts are setting in and I just want everything ready before Roman gets here. Ahh well, such is life!

Oh and I was on a pregnancy podcast as guest and the episode just dropped, all about pregnancy cravings and aversions. If anyone is interested it's here: https://www.preggiepals.com/understanding-pregnancy-food-cravings-and-aversions/ :D


----------



## stargazer01

CelticNiamh said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> I have a c-section scheduled for 39 weeks. With my dd (born 7 years ago) they were willing to schedule at 38 weeks. Things have changed alot in that time.
> 
> Hey Stargazer good to see you :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you Celtic! :) I don't post very often, I feel like I am so far behind you ladies! (Due end of August) I love seeing all the beautiful baby pics though. <3
I hope your pains ease up.


----------



## Dragonfly

Why dont they make shoes for pregnant woman!


----------



## CelticNiamh

stargazer01 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> I have a c-section scheduled for 39 weeks. With my dd (born 7 years ago) they were willing to schedule at 38 weeks. Things have changed alot in that time.
> 
> Hey Stargazer good to see you :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Celtic! :) I don't post very often, I feel like I am so far behind you ladies! (Due end of August) I love seeing all the beautiful baby pics though. <3
> I hope your pains ease up.Click to expand...


Agh thanks so far it has not, I am getting to the point were I might go to the doc later although it might be a pinched nerve from the position of baby!! 

There is a good few due the end of August keep in touch, it is nice seeing some old faces popping back in keep the thread going, the early August ladies are all popping early LOL ya never know you could be early August rather than the end :flower:


DF I am wearing granny sandals  so horrible :dohh: but a little more supportive than my flip flops ! 

Caitrin I must have a look at that now :flower: good luck with the move!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont even have granny sandles I wish I did. I bought two pairs of shoes sent one back and cant fit in anything else. I have turned my normal shoes in to slip ones and near break my neck in them and have a wedding to go to next week.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> I dont even have granny sandles I wish I did. I bought two pairs of shoes sent one back and cant fit in anything else. I have turned my normal shoes in to slip ones and near break my neck in them and have a wedding to go to next week.


what about evans they do wider fittings incase your feet are swelling may be!! I would prob go for white flipflpos with the flowers on them on less you want something with a bit of height and if you do I admire you sooo much:flower:

I got my granny and I mean granny ones in Lidil last year LOL they have velcro on the straps so allow for my swelling feet to expand


----------



## Dragonfly

I cant afford anything I stretched my budget on clothes that dont fit either. But I managed to gather an outfit together and have to wait for a refund on one of the pairs of shoes. I dont even have a lift to the shop as I asked my dad and he ignored me hence why I had to shop online. There are no shops in my town that even have my size 8! only one shop has shoes and they had nothing when my feet where not swollen and found it hard to get anything a few weeks ago which are now falling to bits as here we dont have fecking tarmac!


----------



## lolpants

Flip flops can just about squeeze my feet in! The one day I couldn't even get them on!!

I'm due Aug 2nd. . Would love to go earlier but not holding my breath! Mad though that 50% of babies are late, yet we have over 25% of ours here already and there will still be more early babies to come too!

Can hardly walk now baby is so low :-(

Lol xx


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm convinced I'm not going early by any means now lol


----------



## bella21

thanks ladies...feeling a bit less itchy this morning after using the cream last night before bed! hopefully by tonight it will feel completely better!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Lol sounds like you could be next! :)

Bella you should get some Jarrow Femdophilus, it's an oral probiotic specifically for women's vaginal and urinary Tract. A couple months ago my dr swabbed me and said I had a yeast infection so she gave me a diflucan pill but I was worried about taking it so I bought the probiotics and took them and she rechecked me and the infection was gone. I'm still taking the probiotics daily to help things stay good down there:haha:


----------



## bella21

thanks jolley!! ill look into that the next time i run out to the store! i see my doctor on monday too so ill talk to her about it also :thumbup:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies so this may be a silly question but want to stop wondering. Might be a little TMI but what better place for that. Last night after DH and I dtd :blush: went to the bathroom and there was alot of pinkish/brown tinged mucus type stuff. It wasn't streaked with blood but all of it was that color. And now this morning I'm getting sharp pain in my bump. Is this something I should be worried about. Again this may be a silly question but the advice nurse isn't opened today and i didn't want to make an emergency appointment for something silly.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mattsgirl said:


> Hey ladies so this may be a silly question but want to stop wondering. Might be a little TMI but what better place for that. Last night after DH and I dtd :blush: went to the bathroom and there was alot of pinkish/brown tinged mucus type stuff. It wasn't streaked with blood but all of it was that color. And now this morning I'm getting sharp pain in my bump. Is this something I should be worried about. Again this may be a silly question but the advice nurse isn't opened today and i didn't want to make an emergency appointment for something silly.


I would say that could be a show!! may be labour is not far away for you now :flower: if the bleeding increases and it is bright red go get checked :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

my cramps are gone, the banana I ate helped. Maybe body getting ready. I wish every one around me would be more concerned instead of assuming I will go really over due and ignoring me :( dam it I want a fuss made!


----------



## Sooz

I had that for a week Mattsgirl,it was plug coming away. :dance:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Thank you Sooz and Celtic, thats what my first thought was but you know how your mind can twist things and make you wonder if its something bad.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mattsgirl said:


> Thank you Sooz and Celtic, thats what my first thought was but you know how your mind can twist things and make you wonder if its something bad.


Yep we sure do, we worry worry worry :haha:


----------



## twinkletots

Is increasing Braxton hicks a sign that labour could come soon?
I have had lots throughout the pregnancy but more past couple of days maybe about 4 -6 per hour.

Give me something girls, I am grasping straws here in hope that my body is doing something to get
This baby out of here!

I am actually getting jealous of people who are losing there mucus plug, I need to get a life!! Ha ha


----------



## Sooz

My bump pictures came back today, this is oe of my favourites:


----------



## onebumpplease

Sooz, that is just gorgeous. You look amazing!


----------



## twinkletots

Aww lovely sooz!


----------



## Angelmarie

Sooz - your photos are fab! such great memories to keep :flower: I wish I had the confidence to get some done! 

Fingers crossed, Mattsgirl! :hugs:

Hope things clear up soon, Bella! :hugs:

Twinkle- I'm not really sure. I have had periods where I have had lots of BH often only a few minutes apart for a couple of hours and they have led to nothing. I'm a bit in the dark with the whole thing! our bodies are real teases. It's not fair! I really hope things are moving for you though. I totally understand how tough it is especially with the SPD. How are your crutches working out for you? I had them last pregnancy and I found them useless because, as much as they took the weight off my pelvis, I found my upper body hurt as much! they gave me a TENS machine to leave hooked up on a permanent basis but that didn't do much either :nope: the end is in sight though and if its any consolation, my SPD cleared up fairly quickly after birth. :hugs:

Celtic - how are you feeling today? 

Lol- I hear you with the pressure feeling! I hope you get so e respite soon :hugs:

So after sweep#2, huge plug loss this morning and over 5 hours of walking/pushing the pushchair over large areas of hilly terrain I can say... Nothing is happening :dohh: I really thought the sweeps would help seen as I thought my body was showing signs beforehand?! what do I know?! :shrug::wacko:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Twinkle I have no idea, I have been having lots of BH for the past couple months and they have done nothing to my cervix. Yeah our bodies try to play tricks on us! 

Sooz gorgeous pic, you look great! :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Angel sounds like you are trying everything possible..who knows, just might work! :)


----------



## lolpants

Twinkle I didn't lose my plug until literally minutes before I gave birth. . I wouldn't rely on it for meaning going to go early.

Jolley can't see it being me next, as much as I wish it was! 

Got lots of baby stuff built today and then went to friends bbq. Baby just seems super low now.. can't pick things up off the floor, peeing all the time and I can hardly walk :-( super sucks!!

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

Yep losing my plug meant jack all for me! It's stopped now. 

I'm peeing constantly again too. It's so annoying!


----------



## JenzyKY

Does anyone have any recommendations for nursing bras for smaller chested? I'm a 32C right now and having a hard time. I'd like it to look like a real bra without underwire.


----------



## readynwilling

great pic Sooz!!

I fully expect to have an august baby and im due on the 1st. But im in no hurry. I want next week to finish up getting ready, napping while J is at daycare, and taking lots of "me" time, cause its about to go bye bye again for a long time!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Twinkle big hugs it will be our time soon 

Sooz beautiful pictures I love them 


Angel I lost my plug on my second but went in to labour that night I was 10 days over though and it was after a sweep as well something has to be happening 

I am in agony , I am not sure what is going on, I have a pain in my tummy / groin more on my right side and on the inside of my legs it hurts to put weight on my right footso can not even walk with out limping along with pressure in my bum and lower back pain its been pretty bad all day it eased off for a while this evening but back again .thi k if its here tomorrow I'll go to the doctor. I am lost as to why :shrug:


Lolpants I am peeing lots and feeling pressure very ouchy


----------



## Angelmarie

Sounds painful, Celtic. :nope: SPD? sounds similar to what I had last pregnancy but maybe not in the tummy as well...? I really hope you can get it to settle. Have you taken painkillers? :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

JenzyKY said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for nursing bras for smaller chested? I'm a 32C right now and having a hard time. I'd like it to look like a real bra without underwire.

Not really sure due to you being stateside. Sorry. I have only bought one myself so far. I had the Bravado nursing bras recommended to me :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

Celtic: dunno why you get this pain, but I hope it'll just go away! :hugs:
Sooz: you look beautiful in that pic! :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Sounds painful, Celtic. :nope: SPD? sounds similar to what I had last pregnancy but maybe not in the tummy as well...? I really hope you can get it to settle. Have you taken painkillers? :hugs:

No pain killers yet any way was going to take some but lay down and it eased off :shrug:

See how tomorrow goes :thumbup:

Jenxky hotmilk ones I think thats what they are called I am on my phone now but if you can't find them I'll find a link for you 

Pola thanks hun I really hope it goes as sell how are you feeling 

Ready how are you , enjoy the me time :)


----------



## Scottish

sooz your pics are all gorgeous! Such a lovely keepsake :)

Celtic defo get checked out by doc tomorrow if still sore as its bad enough with everything else we have to put up with, without added pains! :hugs:

As for nursing bras I got mine in marks and spencer but dong think they are over with you jenzy. 

I remember with my dd I lost my plug in the morning of being 9 days over due and I went Into labour that night (well middle of night) which started with period pain contractions which kept coming in regular waves and that made me realise it was labour beginning as they wouldn't stop in regularity and kept getting stronger. 
It's so hard to say when things will happen as everyone experiences something different. Unfortunately that makes it difficult for us to try and know when things may be starting to happen!

I am pretty certain I won't go into labour before my induction ! As much as I would like to I know I probably Won't. Never mind just over 2 weeks to go yippee hehe!

Well after having a good run of nights being able to sleep tonight I am struggling as I have awful restless legs and am craving a blooming toasted bagel with cheese mmmm I may have to go and make it as have bagels downstairs hehe.


----------



## Dragonfly

So my oldest is in out of hours doc, got something, high temp and throwing up. Not good. Knew someone was going to hospital today. Still dont feel great either I hope I dont get it. On top of that got a tooth ache.


----------



## Scottish

Big hugs :hugs: dragonfly, poor wee soul :( hope he feels better soon and also hoping you don't catch it xxxx


----------



## pola17

DF: hope your boy gets better soon!! :(

Celtic: not so good, but don't feel like talking about it now :haha:

:flower:


----------



## pola17

Scottish: so glad you had a nice sleep! Must be frustrating! :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Hmm...we do have bravado bras here.

Dragonfly, hope your little one and you both feel better soon!


----------



## pola17

Jenzy, just read your post about bras! I wear the same size, but I haven't even looked for nursery bras! :dohh:


----------



## readynwilling

CelticNiamh said:



> Ready how are you , enjoy the me time :)

Thanks Hun! Im good. I hope you are doing well. I actually had some braxton hicks tonight when walking around walmart. The first ones i've had. Little man has been pretty quiet today too. And i have noticed that after being constipated (read a bowel movement every 4-5 days) for 9 months i have had one "soft" bm everyday for the last few days... but the antibiotics im just finishing up are supposed to cause diarrhea (but they didn't) so could be that. 

today i cleaned out my truck, installed base of infant car seat, turned miss J's car seat FF, set up the swing and the rock'n'play sleeper, 2 loads of laundry and a load of dishes. J slept for 3 hours!! from 2:30-5:30 so i don't expect her to go to bed anytime soon :dohh: so i have her watching youtube on my ipad (it will keep her sitting and occupied while i rest LOL)


----------



## Barhanita

Hey. We are home. It was so much joy to be leaving a hospital with a healthy baby.

I know this is probably not the right place, but right now I don't have any other place to go... After our amazing and fast delivery I thought that everything wold be great from now on. Lena started breastfeeding a lot. But my nipples immediately got so sore! She wasn't latching properly even with nurses' help. On the second day the consultant confirmed that she has a tongue-tight. They immediately cut it, but the first 24 hours were enough to make me incredibly sore.. The nipples are really hurt and sore. Even after the surgery every time she latches, the nipple gets squished into a flatten shape. And it hurts. All during the second day I was pumping and finger-feeding her. This morning the consultant came, and we tried a lot. The nipples are so sore, and she is just not latching right. Even with a shield. So now I keep pumping and finger feeding her. On tuesday we'll see a consultant again. Meanwhile I try to put her on my breasts before pumping, but always fail. 

I am so scared I will not be able to breastfeed at all. It is so heartbreaking to be spending a lot of time with the pump instead of the baby. I cry a lot and I am terrified of failing. And I barely sleep, of course, because when I finish pumping it's almost time to pump again Also, the last pumping session I only got 6ml, while I was getting up to 45ml before... 

So sorry for venting. I need to find a goo breastfeeding forum. I love my daughter more than anything and I just really want to be able to breastfeed her.


----------



## JenzyKY

Bar, I have no advice but sending many :hugs:


----------



## ZooMa

Bar, hang in there! You will find a way to make it work! Congrats on pumping and finger feeding... that's doing a lot! :)


----------



## mac1979

Bar-I have been the same with X. When we were in the NICU I chose to start him on formula because of jaundice and weight loss it has been the best choice for him. Since I have been stressing less I have been able to pump more. For most feedings I so 2-3 oz of formula and for a couple of feedings I top hum off with some pumped milk. As long as baby gets fed that is all that matters in the end.


----------



## setarei

@bar, I know how you feel. It took us 3 weeks for them to learn how to breastfeed and even now they get less than half their feeds from the source. Pumping every 3 hours followed by feeding for an hour doesn't leave time for anything else. It's frustrating but it is doable to pump and feed until Lena gets the hang of it. Just keep pumping 8-10 times a day and you will build up your supply while Lena learns to latch on and your breasts heal. You can do it, just remember that it might be slow gradual steps and feel free to vent as needed.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> Hey. We are home. It was so much joy to be leaving a hospital with a healthy baby.
> 
> I know this is probably not the right place, but right now I don't have any other place to go... After our amazing and fast delivery I thought that everything wold be great from now on. Lena started breastfeeding a lot. But my nipples immediately got so sore! She wasn't latching properly even with nurses' help. On the second day the consultant confirmed that she has a tongue-tight. They immediately cut it, but the first 24 hours were enough to make me incredibly sore.. The nipples are really hurt and sore. Even after the surgery every time she latches, the nipple gets squished into a flatten shape. And it hurts. All during the second day I was pumping and finger-feeding her. This morning the consultant came, and we tried a lot. The nipples are so sore, and she is just not latching right. Even with a shield. So now I keep pumping and finger feeding her. On tuesday we'll see a consultant again. Meanwhile I try to put her on my breasts before pumping, but always fail.
> 
> I am so scared I will not be able to breastfeed at all. It is so heartbreaking to be spending a lot of time with the pump instead of the baby. I cry a lot and I am terrified of failing. And I barely sleep, of course, because when I finish pumping it's almost time to pump again Also, the last pumping session I only got 6ml, while I was getting up to 45ml before...
> 
> So sorry for venting. I need to find a goo breastfeeding forum. I love my daughter more than anything and I just really want to be able to breastfeed her.

Do not lose heart Bar, do you feel you know what a correct latch looks like now because she may have it correct but if you have gotten sore from an incorrect one the nipple has to heal so even if she is feeding right it will hurt for a few days :flower: here is a video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcfqIIc99LE 

also bear in mind that Lena could also have a small mouth ( my babies had that problem) so I know for the first week it is all a wee bit tender around the nipples they are not used to having a tiny baby on them so much all the time and need time to adjust and get used to it. 

when I get sore, this is what I do, fix the bad latch and try diffierent positions feed lying down, football hold and the front hold. I work off the least sore nipple first and use the lansinoh nipple cream, nipple sheilds I found confuse baby esp if your working to correct her latch, I have never botherd pumping but if it is working for you then keep doing it, it will help bring in your milk and increase your supply. 

What I can tell you is the soreness goes from your nipples and it does not hurt any more also when you pump for every onz you get baby gets 2 so never use that to judge your supply. 

If you can get in touch with a la leche league https://www.llli.org/webus.html I say there has to be some one who can come to you and help. I am wishing I was closer now to help :hugs:


Pola :hugs: I kinda had a feeling all is not good! you go a little quite when your not feeling good :hugs: please share if it makes you feel better :flower:

Jenxky here are the breastfeeding bras I was talking about and I know some shops do sell them as well https://shop.hotmilklingerie.com/nursing-bras/?sort=newest

Ready wow you have been so busy!! well done I am just about hobbling around LOL hope J went to sleep for you my little guy did the same last night as well! 

Scottish feeling a lot better this morning pain is mildly there so hoping it does not hit again it is so weird, I am wondering is it from baby being so low in my pelvis from reading on line that is what it can mean, or SPD but it goes away when I lie down!! :dohh:


OK think I got every one, so sorry if I forgot some one :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Thanks Celtic, that sounds like good advice for all of us


----------



## CelticNiamh

onebumpplease said:


> Thanks Celtic, that sounds like good advice for all of us

I hope it helps! I know what it is like starting off breastfeeding but I also know that it can come right and all is not lost if you have to give a bottle to give you a break you can also start breastfeeding again :thumbup:


Oh boy pain is back!! :dohh: I can not do any thing it is sooooo anoying :growlmad:


----------



## ZooMa

A little off topic, and I'm going to cheat a little by stealing this space, but....


----------



## ZooMa

ZooMa said:


> A little off topic, and I'm going to cheat a little by stealing this space, but....

Post #12345! 

I've been waiting for that one! :)

My we are a verbose bunch.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ZooMa said:


> ZooMa said:
> 
> 
> A little off topic, and I'm going to cheat a little by stealing this space, but....
> 
> Post #12345!
> 
> I've been waiting for that one! :)
> 
> My we are a verbose bunch.Click to expand...


:haha: we like to chat :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

I am sure sun lovers hate me. But I never was so happy to see an over cast day with wind and some spitting rain! first time in weeks I am not sweating, I dont feel as drained and I may actually get some house work done without wanting to die. Can just about put up with not being able to bend but the exhaustion of heat made it all worse. Maybe I can give birth now and not die of heat too. Thats enough to deal with without sweating away from the weather. 

Williams not to bad today, looks ill though. Not eaten at all. Nothing new there :( temp is down but I dont feel the best, feels nauseous so worried I will get this stomach bug.


----------



## readynwilling

sorry you ladies have sore nipples. BF'ing can and will hurt your nipples in the beginning - regardless of latch. Its one of those things - they say it doesn't hurt, but 90% of people will tell you it does... its not necessarily the baby, or the latch, or something you are doing wrong... its just what it is. Try to hang in there :hugs: it gets better!

Celtic gave some very sound advice :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Bar: no advice for you, but lots of hugs! :hugs: this is the right place to vent! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Celtic: am I so predictable??!! :haha: 
But today we're cool! :flower:


----------



## HHenderson

Period like cramps-then they go away. Backache-then it goes away. Repeat x10. But nothing constant. Im only 34 weeks I hope my body knows what its doing because its getting annoying and Im getting scared. Going to the drs Tuesday but the nurse keeps saying round ligament pains. I want to tell her to shove it. :growlmad:


----------



## twinkletots

Angelmarie said:


> Sooz - your photos are fab! such great memories to keep :flower: I wish I had the confidence to get some done!
> 
> Fingers crossed, Mattsgirl! :hugs:
> 
> Hope things clear up soon, Bella! :hugs:
> 
> Twinkle- I'm not really sure. I have had periods where I have had lots of BH often only a few minutes apart for a couple of hours and they have led to nothing. I'm a bit in the dark with the whole thing! our bodies are real teases. It's not fair! I really hope things are moving for you though. I totally understand how tough it is especially with the SPD. How are your crutches working out for you? I had them last pregnancy and I found them useless because, as much as they took the weight off my pelvis, I found my upper body hurt as much! they gave me a TENS machine to leave hooked up on a permanent basis but that didn't do much either :nope: the end is in sight though and if its any consolation, my SPD cleared up fairly quickly after birth. :hugs:
> 
> Celtic - how are you feeling today?
> 
> Lol- I hear you with the pressure feeling! I hope you get so e respite soon :hugs:
> 
> So after sweep#2, huge plug loss this morning and over 5 hours of walking/pushing the pushchair over large areas of hilly terrain I can say... Nothing is happening :dohh: I really thought the sweeps would help seen as I thought my body was showing signs beforehand?! what do I know?! :shrug::wacko:

I also find the crutches just hurt my upper body, plus not that practical when you are trailing a 4 year old and various bags of stuff around. I have had a couple of sessions of acupuncture which I think is helping a bit. I will hang in there!!
Hope those sweeps are getting to work as we speak


----------



## twinkletots

lolpants said:


> Twinkle I didn't lose my plug until literally minutes before I gave birth. . I wouldn't rely on it for meaning going to go early.
> 
> Jolley can't see it being me next, as much as I wish it was!
> 
> Got lots of baby stuff built today and then went to friends bbq. Baby just seems super low now.. can't pick things up off the floor, peeing all the time and I can hardly walk :-( super sucks!!
> 
> Lol xx

I was the same with my plug last time too lol but just hanging out for any kind of sign!!

Your symptoms sound like mine Celtic and I have SPD. I get pain in my groin and inner thigh and putting weight through my leg is a killer but goes away when I lie down.

Bar, I agree with everyone about breastfeeding. It is really tough at first but if you can stick with it, it definitely gets easier. I had bleeding nipples at first but once I got the latch right it was much better. Took about 3 weeks though :hugs:

Another scorcher here today, back home now and kicking about in my pants and undersized bra. I feel sexy :nope:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Celtic: am I so predictable??!! :haha:
> But today we're cool! :flower:

I hope your ok, I was kinda expecting some trouble when you MIL came home thursday :hugs: Thinking of you :hugs:



HHenderson said:


> Period like cramps-then they go away. Backache-then it goes away. Repeat x10. But nothing constant. Im only 34 weeks I hope my body knows what its doing because its getting annoying and Im getting scared. Going to the drs Tuesday but the nurse keeps saying round ligament pains. I want to tell her to shove it. :growlmad:

dead right tell her to shove it!!! sounds ouch!! 



twinkletots said:


> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> Twinkle I didn't lose my plug until literally minutes before I gave birth. . I wouldn't rely on it for meaning going to go early.
> 
> Jolley can't see it being me next, as much as I wish it was!
> 
> Got lots of baby stuff built today and then went to friends bbq. Baby just seems super low now.. can't pick things up off the floor, peeing all the time and I can hardly walk :-( super sucks!!
> 
> Lol xx
> 
> I was the same with my plug last time too lol but just hanging out for any kind of sign!!
> 
> Your symptoms sound like mine Celtic and I have SPD. I get pain in my groin and inner thigh and putting weight through my leg is a killer but goes away when I lie down.
> 
> Bar, I agree with everyone about breastfeeding. It is really tough at first but if you can stick with it, it definitely gets easier. I had bleeding nipples at first but once I got the latch right it was much better. Took about 3 weeks though :hugs:
> 
> Another scorcher here today, back home now and kicking about in my pants and undersized bra. I feel sexy :nope:Click to expand...

OH wow Twinkle ouch!!!! how have you been coping :hugs: It just hit me all of a sudden friday night eased off by saturday morning then came back with a bang!! not as bad today but that is only because I am taking it very very easy!! no house work I am sitting on my ball after trip to tesco with DH :nope: my mum has been great but will be going home tomorrow :dohh: I have never had anything like this before ever! but then this is also the first time my bump has dropped ever


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Hope everyone who isn't feeling good or in pain feels better:flower:

I have also been feeling alot of pressure way down low and also some pain and pressure in my rectum(tmi) has anyone else felt that? I was also told today that my belly has really dropped.


----------



## Dragonfly

Right, legs shaved, arm pits shaved and eye brows plucked. All ready for labour lol


----------



## readynwilling

LOL Dragonfly! 

Today i washed my 0-3 stuff and picked out a few things for his bag, and put the rest away in his dresser. And i also found a free sewing pattern and tutorial online for a whale - so i shrunk the pattern and made this guy:
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zps4b5969d1.jpg

I <3 him! So i am gonna make a few more and hang them as mobile :)

I also bought some travel size toiletries (a package from walmart fo $5 that has razor, shave cream, shampoo, toothbrush etc) for my bag... and i bought a tube of vaseline for his diaper bag. Honestly for the first few days vaseline = best barrier cream on the bum!! 

So even though i was dead set about packing my bags until labour... i may end up packing them tomorrow, since i now have all the stuff and just need to put it in the bag.


----------



## CelticNiamh

readynwilling said:


> LOL Dragonfly!
> 
> Today i washed my 0-3 stuff and picked out a few things for his bag, and put the rest away in his dresser. And i also found a free sewing pattern and tutorial online for a whale - so i shrunk the pattern and made this guy:
> https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zps4b5969d1.jpg
> 
> I <3 him! So i am gonna make a few more and hang them as mobile :)
> 
> I also bought some travel size toiletries (a package from walmart fo $5 that has razor, shave cream, shampoo, toothbrush etc) for my bag... and i bought a tube of vaseline for his diaper bag. Honestly for the first few days vaseline = best barrier cream on the bum!!
> 
> So even though i was dead set about packing my bags until labour... i may end up packing them tomorrow, since i now have all the stuff and just need to put it in the bag.


the whale is sooo cute ready love it!


DF lol :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

DF I have been shaving every other day so in case I go into labor! But I have a feelin she's not coming for a while. 

Month End is approaching at work and its always the busiest time especially in the summer - we are expected to hit several objectives. So I'm somewhat hoping that the stress helps to get her out.


----------



## Angelmarie

HHenderson said:


> Period like cramps-then they go away. Backache-then it goes away. Repeat x10. But nothing constant. Im only 34 weeks I hope my body knows what its doing because its getting annoying and Im getting scared. Going to the drs Tuesday but the nurse keeps saying round ligament pains. I want to tell her to shove it. :growlmad:

Hope you get some answers soon! and that the pain isn't too bad for you :flower:



twinkletots said:


> I also find the crutches just hurt my upper body, plus not that practical when you are trailing a 4 year old and various bags of stuff around. I have had a couple of sessions of acupuncture which I think is helping a bit. I will hang in there!!
> Hope those sweeps are getting to work as we speak

Thanks. Alas they are not :dohh: 
Acupuncture sounds good! I was never offered that! :wacko: hope you get some let up soon. :hugs:



JolleyGirl86 said:


> Hope everyone who isn't feeling good or in pain feels better:flower:
> 
> I have also been feeling alot of pressure way down low and also some pain and pressure in my rectum(tmi) has anyone else felt that? I was also told today that my belly has really dropped.

Yes I have that pressure too. It's not constant but when it's there it's pretty painful! :dohh: I was told on Friday I am 1/5ths so I attribute it to that. Hope you're not too uncomfy with it! :flower:



Dragonfly said:


> Right, legs shaved, arm pits shaved and eye brows plucked. All ready for labour lol

I HATE plucking my eyebrows. I had meant to go get everything waxed and I wanted my eyebrows and eyelashes tinted to help with the early days after she's born otherwise I will probably not leave the house for a month! :haha: however, I can't actually be bothered. :nope:



readynwilling said:


> Today i washed my 0-3 stuff and picked out a few things for his bag, and put the rest away in his dresser. And i also found a free sewing pattern and tutorial online for a whale - so i shrunk the pattern and made this guy:
> https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zps4b5969d1.jpg
> 
> .

That whale is sooooo cute! Love him! Wish I was as handy with my sewing machine! I wanted to make a mobile of birds and owls but I'm too lazy. I get frustrated far too quickly! :dohh:


Celtic - is your pain any easier? :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angel it is a little better, but only because I am taking it easy! if I get up and walk around or try and do some house work it builds again :dohh: baby is very quite today so going to try some ice cold water in a bit! 

you know its a full moon tomorrow and they say it can increase the amount of women who go in to labour or waters break!! HMM wonder will we see any labours start tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## ZooMa

Ready - the whale is so cute! You are so crafty. I could have never figured out you to do the nursery, let alone make the stuffed animal. It must be awesome seeing your handiwork and knowing "I created that"!

AFM: I don't know what's going on ladies! Sorry if TMI, but -- I've had some brief flashes of cramping right in the middle of my abdomen on and off all day. I thought it was maube intestinal, because though it feels uterine/abdominal, I've had similar pains that were relieved by using the bathroom a few times so far in this pregnancy. I did eat a lot of druit yesterday at a party, along with some seltzer water and some salad... Hmmm. 

However, the twinges are persisting and are associating with Braxton Hicks. I've been shopping this afternoon and I think that only exacerbated things. I'm just wondering when things will settle down. I don't imagine this is early labor, since the contractions/cramping don't seem to crescendo and decrescendo like I was taught in birthing class. Instead, the pain comes on suddenly and the quickly fades away over a few seconds, sometimes leaving behind a painless Braxton Hicks, but sometimes not associated with any tightening I can feel at all. This sounds more like general uterine irritability than labor to me -- what do you gals think? I do want to get excited if it is early labor, though!

I haven't had "bloody show" yet, though I have had very slightly more mucousy discharge this week but no big plug that I've noticed. I wonder how many women actually see blood associated with cervix dilation and effacement...


----------



## Angelmarie

CelticNiamh said:


> Angel it is a little better, but only because I am taking it easy! if I get up and walk around or try and do some house work it builds again :dohh: baby is very quite today so going to try some ice cold water in a bit!
> 
> you know its a full moon tomorrow and they say it can increase the amount of women who go in to labour or waters break!! HMM wonder will we see any labours start tomorrow :winkwink:

It really does sound like SPD. No fun. I'm lucky in that I don't have it constantly this time. I had it severely from about 19 weeks with Caelan with no respite. Mine was attributed to my hypermobility and being on bed rest for 12+ weeks. I thank my lucky stars I don't have it on the same level this time. You have my full sympathy :hugs:

Hope the ice water works! 

I am hoping the full moon works for me!!! Though I am now past the 48 hours they say a sweep works in so if I do go tomorrow I'm saying its all down to the full moon. Fingers crossed!!! :thumbup:

Zooma- I really have no clue. I would have said it sounds promising but in the last couple of weeks I have had more than my fair share of pains similar to you describe and I'm not any closer to knowing what the hell is going on with my body! it's by frustrating! I hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## Caitrin

The whale is so cute!

Good luck to everyone ready to have their babies! I'm a wee bit jealous you're so close, guess I don't have much patience for all this last trimester pain and discomfort and I'm just so excited to see him already. I really wish my gastric issues would go away. I see the doc on wed so if it persists maybe he can tell me something that will help. I really want to know if the babyis head down like I think he is ornot.

I really need to go through my checklist and everything from the shower so I can make sure we have everything ready. Wee!


----------



## bella21

Hey girls! hope you're all doing well! Sorry for everybody thats having pains :hugs:

Ive also been experiencing lots of menstrual like cramps today, lots of BH and some pain in my bum also! Ive been pretty crampy all week but today they were a bit stronger, coming and going and not in any type of pattern though. Im assuming this is just all normal around this time because it seems most of us are having the same symptoms! 

Doctors appointment tomorrow to hopefully get this infection sorted out and talk about the cramps and whatnot. Im hoping they can tell me if theres any changes also but don't know if they will check cervix or not!

Sooz-beautiful picture by the way!!! 

Bar- Im sorry you're having a hard time with breastfeeding...I hope it gets easier for you!

and do we really have 12 babies born already?? holy crap! :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

bella21 said:


> and do we really have 12 babies born already?? holy crap! :hugs:

LOL - now im questioning that myself :haha:

We have 3 sets of twins born - so thats 6 babies off the bat... then we have Bar, Borr, Mac, MamaD, Pitty, and mommyosborn... Thats 12! crazy!


----------



## JenzyKY

Ready- I love the whale! I wanted to do something like that but I'm not handy sewing. I did pinwheels for my mobile instead. If you have a cricut, there is a super cute beach themed cartridge that I used for whales and other sea creatures for decorations. 

I'm jealous of everyone who is off work. Right now is the only time that I am jealous of socialism/socialized medicine. I'd like it for pregnancy/postpartum. 

I got my free breast pump. It seems quite nice and the invoice said it was supposed to be $450. It's a Medela. One more thing checked off the list!


----------



## pola17

Ready: that whale is cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute! DH and I actually changed our minds last minute, and now our nursery theme will be "the ocean"... I got a whale vinyl wall decal to place on top of the crib! The whale is soooo cuuuuuute! (imagine me saying this with annoying cute voice, lol!)

Celtic: feeling any better?? :hugs:

How was your sunday, girls??? :flower:
Today was piggy day for me.. besides eating normally, at around 2pm I had a chocolate mousse, and I just had strawberry cheesecake! :dohh: oink oink!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Ready: that whale is cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute! DH and I actually changed our minds last minute, and now our nursery theme will be "the ocean"... I got a whale vinyl wall decal to place on top of the crib! The whale is soooo cuuuuuute! (imagine me saying this with annoying cute voice, lol!)
> 
> Celtic: feeling any better?? :hugs:
> 
> How was your sunday, girls??? :flower:
> Today was piggy day for me.. besides eating normally, at around 2pm I had a chocolate mousse, and I just had strawberry cheesecake! :dohh: oink oink!

Not feeling to bad this morning, but it seems to really ease off with rest!! sitting on my ball now as it is so comfy :haha:

Oh and I am enjoying this much cooler weather :happydance:


----------



## Angelmarie

Pola- every day is a piggy day for me. Just can't kick my chocolate habit. I eat between 140-280g+ a day. It's terrible. Yesterday I had crisps and pizza too. I only ever crave what's bad for me! :dohh: how the hell I have put on such little weight I don't know?! I have still only put a total of 9lbs on :shrug: I put over two stones on last time?:shrug:

Celtic- did you get baby moving last night? :flower:

12 babies already. Crazy! 

Jenzy- my breast pump is a Medela one and its really good. I have tried quite a few and it knocks socks off the rest! :thumbup:

Bar- how is the feeding going? Hope it's all at least a bit better and you're enjoying being a mummy!!! :hugs:

Celtic- random question- at what gestation did you have your VBAC? :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angel yep I did ice water worked a treat :flower: he was moving lots at 6am as well, I had my VBAC at 41 + 3 days I had a sweep on a thursday and the next day I felt pressure and lost my plug all that day then had my first surge at about 10.30pm :thumbup:


----------



## Angelmarie

I'm pleased it worked. Ice water usually works for me too :thumbup:

Thanks re VBAC info. I am trying to decide how overdue I should go before caving to a section :wacko:

I have been having a feeling my labour would start today for some reason but no sign and Kate Middleton is in labour with hers so maybe I was just picking up on those vibes?! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> I'm pleased it worked. Ice water usually works for me too :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks re VBAC info. I am trying to decide how overdue I should go before caving to a section :wacko:
> 
> I have been having a feeling my labour would start today for some reason but no sign and Kate Middleton is in labour with hers so maybe I was just picking up on those vibes?! :haha:

my doctor was going to bring me in on the monday to try a gentle induction if the sweep did not work! so bring that up first I think with the signs you have been having you wont have much longer to wait :happydance:


Sooz Happy Birthday :thumbup: have you anything nice planned


----------



## JenzyKY

Go Kate go!! Can't wait to see if its a boy or girl!


----------



## lolpants

I'm super excited for Kate! :haha: gutted that my baby won't share bday with our future king or queen though! Maybe full moon set her off! ?

Cute whale ready! 

No more star wars pola? :'( I might still steal that idea if I have a boy!

Lots of us having pressure and BH... maybe one of us will have our baby today!?

I feel for all of you still working! I'm knackered. .. no way I could still be working! 

Happy birthday Sooz!


----------



## twinkletots

For any of you ladies going in to labour today with Kate Middleton, you will receive a free gift of a lucky silver penny in a pink or blue pouch to mark the occasion. Come on the babies!

Celtic, I have manly been surviving by hobbling a lot, lying down whenever possible and trying not to do too much. I didnt have this last pregnancy either so not used to be being so immobile and it's a total pain in the ass!
I am totally in awe of you having had so many babies. As much as I feel totally blessed to be carrying this wee one I am NEVER doing it again!

Angel, I am jealous of you putting on 9 pounds. I have put on 22 and feel massive! My 5'2" frame is not carrying it very well. 

Was just thinking how impatient we all are to have these babies and it's actually still 9 days until we are even in to August!


----------



## Scottish

Morning all! :)

I had a question about tens machine. I was planning on hiring one for labour but never used one last time so unsure how effective they are. Has anyone here got one and found it to be a good pain reliever in early stages of labour? Xx

Good luck to Kate! I actually woke up at 4am and believed I may be in labour as I had very very light period cramps but they were not regular and I thought ooh maybe this is it haha. I got back to sleep at 7.30 then Woke at 9.30 and nothing since! I think it may have been wind or something hehe :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Bar, huge congrats on the birth of Lena. I am so happy for you and glad that all went well :cloud9:. I'm sorry that BFing isn't going as you planned but a lot of people have problems at the beginning so try not to be too hard on yourself. :hugs:

Whenever you have the opportunity, please post some pictures, I would love to see her!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow, go away for a weekend and come back to a bunch of new babies!

Thanks Angel for the info re the sweep; I was wondering what it was like. I'm going to start requesting them from my midwife at around 39 weeks I think...

Pola, good for you re your piggy day Girl, enjoy it :thumbup: Also, ocean theme for your nursery sounds super cute!

Ready, love the blanket and the whale!

Mama D, congrats on the birth of little Claire, she is beautiful, (I love her name as well, my niece is also named Claire).

Congrats Pitty on little Lewis' birth!

Twinkle, good luck tomorrow, I have my fx that all will be well :hugs:

Jolley, that is so exciting that you have your induction date now, August 5 will be here before you know it!

ZooMa, thanks for the links, will be trying them out later.

Lol, hope labour starts for you soon since baby has dropped. Really sorry that you're so uncomfortable now.

Celtic, thanks for all the info re BFing. It is one of the things I am concerned about so always helpful to hear other's experiences...

DF, I think shoes for pregnant women is a fabulous idea, (they could be expandable). I too have had to buy a couple new pairs as my feet get swollen and only fit in sandals most days now...

Sooz, I can't see the picture for some reason but I'm sure you look lovely :haha:

Crystal, hope labour starts for you soon too. Maybe you're right, work stress will help bring it on.

HHenderson, hope you feel better soon too.

Jenzy, also jealous of everyone who is off work. Don't know why I thought working until August 16 was such a great idea :haha: The only good thing about working still is it is making time go by much faster. 

I too am getting very excited to meet Isla, especially with all of these new babies being born; I know its still going to be awhile though before that happens. And yes, exciting about Kate Middleton too; I really think that she is going to have a girl.

This weekend was my sister's Bachelorette and Wedding Shower at our cottage and I survived it :thumbup: Thankfully, the heat wave ended on Saturday and it was quite nice out. I am very happy to have it done, (and thankful that I did not go into labour in the remote wilderness with a bunch of drunk people). Just have to make it to her wedding on August 4 now...Also have my 36 week midwife appointment tonight, am hoping Isla is still in the correct position.


----------



## pola17

LOL, angel!! We're on the same boat! I wonder why I'm always underweight on every control appointment while I eat chocolate everyday! (Ritter sport :dohh:)

Celtic: yay for cooler weather!!! :hugs: 

So, not sharing date of birth with Kate! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Happy birthday, Sooz!!!! :happydance:

@lol: nope! Star Wars items were out of our budget, but maybe when Mikael gets his big boy room! :haha: I'd like to see how it looks if you have a boy! :flower:

Mrs. Eddie: sounds like you had fun! Glad to know you survived it! :haha:


----------



## ZooMa

Happy Monday ladies! I'm especially happy because I didn't go into work today. The cramping / contractions I was having eased up last night when I rested, so I figure I'll just take it easy today. If they were to come back I'd be fairly useless at work anyway. I have a dr's appointment tomorrow where I think they will be able to give me medical leave from here on out (practice policy to sign people out at 38 weeks, even if they've had a "perfect pregnancy" per my friend who also goes there). I'm excited!

So, Hubby and I finally sat down to discuss names seriously last night. We each had a list of about 50 and trimmed it down to about 15-20 each... though some of my favorites he didn't like. :nope: He vetoed one of my favorites :cry:- Audrey - because that is an ex-girlfriend. They were only dating 3 months, but apparently it was pretty serious and it was the one right before he moved away and met me weeks later. So hmm.

Question for you all: How did you end up picking names! I thought it would be fairly easy since I had *my* list ready to go... but now I'm having doubts! Just one more thing to worry about. :wacko:


----------



## pola17

Hey ZooMa!
Sorry your DH didn´t like the name you were hoping for!
In my case, it was a mess! DH is Armenian, therefore, he prefers Armenian/ Russian names, and me being latina, I prefer latin names... so we looked for names that can be pronounced in both languages.
We went for Arthur at first... MIL complained, complained and bitched about it, until DH tried to "convince" me to change it.
I made a list of names I like, he told me the ones he liked from the list, and we ended up choosing Mikael. MIL doesn´t like it, but I think he saw the fury in my eyes and decided to put his foot down. (lesson learned for us: Never announce the name until baby is born!). So that´s how we came down with Mikael! It took us a couple of months to decide! :dohh:


----------



## mac1979

Hey ladies, I have been trying to keep up off and on (usually during feedings in the middle of the night). Xavier is doing well, he looks less yellow, so I think his billirubin must be going down, I will find out tomorrow. He is still on formula mostly, and I have been pumping. I feel better knowing how much he is getting in each feeding since it helps get everything flushed out. I have started calling him my little raptor because of the sound he makes when he is full...so cute.

I hope everybody else is doing well!!


----------



## pola17

Hey Mac!! Good to see you around!! :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

Hope your appt goes well Mrs Eddie! You are doing well working so close to due date - guess it will give you more time with baby afterwards, so will be worth it!

Scottish - I used Tens machine for early labour pains with Phoebe - I found it took the edge off- and I will be using the same this time round

Pola I won't be doing babies room for a while so will be a wait! I agree with you on not sharing names with family etc.. My Mum said she hated the name Phoebe - don't think she would have said that if the baby was here!!

Zooma, my girls name was easy as was name I loved for yrs and when I run it by OH he loved it too! Boys was different matter - we really struggled to agree.. we ended up going to a baby name website and just scrolling through until there was one that we both just said 'yep thats the one!'

Great to hear from you Mac! Love the nickname :haha:
 
Soooo hot here today - 33c! had to play hostess to my friend and her children too! Was straight in the shower after they left! :shower:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Whos looking forward to some thunder, lightning and rain! MEEE! lol it was nice and breezy today no sweat lashing off me. I wondered there for a while was it going to stay like that so I wouldn't be fit for labour with heat exhaustion. On other news I am walking like a penguin.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> Whos looking forward to some thunder, lightning and rain! MEEE! lol it was nice and breezy today no sweat lashing off me. I wondered there for a while was it going to stay like that so I wouldn't be fit for labour with heat exhaustion. On other news I am walking like a penguin.


here is your sister with the penguin walk :haha: I am loving this cooler weather although down here in Carlow it is still very humid and warm!!! oooh and I can not wait for some thunder although I think we wont get any :nope: 

Hope every one else is well!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Me too Pola, though I am definitely still tired today. I also woke up at 5 am this morning and could not get back to sleep, which did not help :dohh:

ZooMa, luckily DH and I had no problems with girl's names. When it came to brainstorming for a boy's name though we had issues :haha: Luckily we ended up with a girl; hopefully you and your DH can come to a consensus soon. You may even have to wait until your LO is born before you make a decision, I know people who changed the name they originally wanted because after baby was born they seemed better suited to another name. 

Mac, great to see you and glad all is going well!

Thanks Lol, that's the plan :thumbup:! Since I am still feeling really well (other than a being a bit tired) I figure I might as well keep working.


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay Kate!! Can't wait to see her little boy! Now, you all need to have your babies so you can get a coin. :haha:


----------



## lolpants

:happydance: Happy for Kate and Wills!
Phoebe guessed that they would have a King and she also said I will have a King tgoo - wonder if she's right for us both!?

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

Well that's my birthday crashed lol! Thanks for the wishes girls, had a nice peaceful me day getting pampered. 

So I'm a little crampy tonight and have decided it's safe to bounce on my ball seen as the days almost over. See if I can catch this full moon! 

I used a tens with Paige and it got me easily to 5cm when I went in the pool. Will definitely be using it again! :D


----------



## Barhanita

Hey, sorry I wasn't able to follow. Hope all is well. I cannot believe that Kate's baby is younger than Lena! She was so much more far ahead of me.

Lena is doing great. We had our first pediatrician appointment today. We are still feeding her off a syringe for the most part (sometimes I am able to nurse). My milk supply is great! I get over 10 oz a day. In two hours we have a lactation consultation. I hope that will jumpstart our breastfeeding...


----------



## Barhanita

Sooz, Happy Birthday!


----------



## bella21

hey ladies! had quite an eventful doctors appointment today. My blood pressure was high (144) , so she checked it again and it was normal (130/76). My urine was normal but the nurse seemed kind of concerned so she put me on a 24 hour urine starting tomorrow and bloodwork on wednesday to check for pre-eclampsia. I really really hope I don't have that! She also did the internal swab for strep B, and I definitely have a yeast infection :dohh: They gave me this huge pee bowl :haha: and then I dump it into another container throughout the day...this should be fun! fundal heigh is measuring 37cm which is right on target. But I'm nice and crampy since the swab and getting some pretty frequent BH too. She didn't say anything about being dilated though when she was down there, i was hoping maybe id get lucky haha

twinkle- we really are in such a rush and its not even august yet you're so right!!

mac- glad to hear all is well !! :hugs:

bar-10oz thats great!!! good luck with the lactation specialist hope she helps more!!

sooz- happy birthday!!

mrs.eddie- hope you catch some more Zzzzz's tonight :thumbup: 

DF- me too! thought we were about to get a nasty storm but it rained and blew over :( i just want to sit on my porch and watch the lightning and hear some crazy loud thunder! I don't think thats too much to ask!


----------



## Angelmarie

Happy Birthday Sooz!!! glad to hear you have had a lovely pampery day :flower:

Yes, I'm looking forward to a good storm tomorrow but I'm not looking forward to having to walk out in it to collect Eden from summer school! :dohh: not for me as really I love walking in storms but both OHs are always really nervous! 

Bar- that's great news on the milk supply! Sounds like things are going well and you're busy busy! Post a photo! :flower:

Lol - I think Phoebe is right. I'm still thinking king for you! she did better than me though as I was convinced Kate would have a girl. I don't know why! 

Mac - great to hear things are going well and cute nickname for Xavier. I like it! 

Bella- wow that is an eventful appointment! :wacko: hope everything is ok. Put your feet up and relax. :hugs:

Sooz- good luck with those cramps and bouncing! :hugs:

Celtic - hope you're not in too much pain tonight :flower:

AFM- I have been having infrequent waves of pain in my lower back. Nothing much in my tummy though. Can that me a first sign? :shrug: I'm really hoping this full moon will help me along! anything I can do to improve my chances? :haha:


----------



## Sooz

:sex:

That's next on our agenda. :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

Happy Birthday Sooz!

Glad to hear you are all well Bar, Borr and babies!

I spent the day sewing little whales!
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zps8c0df359.jpg

so i just have to sew on eyes and hang from rings i bought (that i need to cover in ribbon... ) but im almost done. I made 10 of them, took me 6 hours :wacko:

And i was home ALL day and am only just learning now that Kate had her baby. LOL


----------



## Crystal5483

READY I am soooo envious of your sewing talent!


----------



## Scottish

Mac and barhanita I am v happy everything is going well for you both! Hope use are not to exhausted :) mac xavier is gorgeous am so broody seeing his pics hehe xxx 

Sooz I just wished u happy b day on fb but here HAPPY BIRTHDAY hip hop hooray ! Good luck with the ball bouncing ( on both accounts :haha:) 

Ready I love the whales wow they are fabulous well done! 

Dragonfly today has being fantastic with the coolness of the air! Supposed to get thunder and rain here tomorrow which am looking forward to! Feel sorry for those of u down south though! 34c in London phew!

Bella sending u hugs :hugs: hope all results come back fine! Xxx

Twinkle tots :hugs: hope SPD clears up ASAP after birth

I am thinking I may hire the tens machine as its only £22 for 8 weeks so worth a shot I think!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mac and Bar so great to get an update and all is going well :hugs:

Sooz stare at the moon and get busy :thumbup:



Angel not to bad to night have tons of pressue in my bum felt like I had to use the loo but nope nothing there just pressure I have been sitting on my ball alot though :haha:


Scottish I used one before found it great as well :) 


Ready super cute whales fab 

Bella yikes that would put up your blood pressue from the stress of that 


Right huge labour vibes to all hoping for labour tonight :hugs:


----------



## ZooMa

Ready - love the whales! What a great idea to mix up the contrasting colors!

AFM - Finished my birth plan! So looking forward to this. I've been studying HypnoBabies and am really excited about the whole birthing process.


----------



## bella21

A little over an hour ago I went to go pee and there was bright red mixed with some brown blood in my underwear. It wasn't mucousy at all though, it actually looked like period blood. I called the 24 hr OB and she said its most likely that my cervix is irritated from the strep B swab earlier but to keep an eye on it if i bleed more, get clots or start cramping and contracting. OMG i was shaking and I started crying! Do any of you second time moms remember bleeding after the strep b test? they didn't even check my cervix or anything :shrug: .... should I be worried?


----------



## JenzyKY

Bella: Is your abdomen tender? Have you had sex recently? Is he moving?


----------



## bella21

I wouldn't say tender, just a little crampy, but I've been crampy for the past week now. No sex at all lately...and baby is nice and active kicking me as i type this


----------



## JenzyKY

Sounds pretty good to me but there is always L&D to make sure!


----------



## bella21

thanks jenzy...havnt had any bleeding since so I'm thinking everythings fine :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay! I know firsthand how scary bleeding is.


----------



## Sooz

It probably was the swab. I've bled on and off since 35 weeks. Everything is under so much pressure now it's super easily irritated. L&D told me only to worry about clots or a steady flow. 

I woke with back and upper leg pain a few times but it's all gone this morning and I just feel stiff. *sigh*


----------



## Dragonfly

Well no thunder here :growlmad: but see its forecast for Friday which is the day I have to go to a wedding reception. Since its on the property I find somewhere to sit and hide away with some OJ and my shoes off. Its the Estate manager so he gets the run of the place, get some nice pics of the kids inside. I think I will play the paparazzi that night. I cant even get my shoes on right so I wonder will any one notice the massive pregnant woman with no shoes on.


----------



## twinkletots

No overnight babies?!

Bella, we don't get strep test here but makes sense that u could get a bit of bleeding after. Hope all ok.

I have my consultant appt this morning, wish me luck ladies.
I feel pretty nervous


----------



## Crystal5483

Bella - I'm sure everything is fine. I didn't bleed with the strep B test but they barely went in just slightly. 

Twinkle - Good luck today. 

It's 5am and I woke to use the bathroom but was hoping it was for better reason. Ultrasound today at 11:30 then meeting with the Nurse Practitioner afterwards. Very curious if she will check me. It's been over a week since I've been checked and I think I've progressed even a little bit.


----------



## CelticNiamh

twinkletots said:


> No overnight babies?!
> 
> Bella, we don't get strep test here but makes sense that u could get a bit of bleeding after. Hope all ok.
> 
> I have my consultant appt this morning, wish me luck ladies.
> I feel pretty nervous


twinkle good luck :flower:


Bella how are you now!!! 

I have bum pressure and it is driving me nuts!! pelvis is still sore but so much better only because I am doing nothing though well very little :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Crystal5483 said:


> Bella - I'm sure everything is fine. I didn't bleed with the strep B test but they barely went in just slightly.
> 
> Twinkle - Good luck today.
> 
> It's 5am and I woke to use the bathroom but was hoping it was for better reason. Ultrasound today at 11:30 then meeting with the Nurse Practitioner afterwards. Very curious if she will check me. It's been over a week since I've been checked and I think I've progressed even a little bit.


oh good luck and keep us posted as well :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Good luck at your appts twinkle and crystal! 

Bella I've never had any swabs or sweeps so not experienced the after bleed sorry. No chance it's some of your plug?

Good to hear things are going so well Bar!

We had awesome storms here last night!

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Sorry. Will catch up with you girls shortly. Just wanted to have a quick whinge.

I have been for sweep #3 today and there has been no change in my cervix since Friday. :nope: 

I am feeling thoroughly disheartened and really thought that with all the little signs I thought I had had over the last few weeks, that the sweeps would work quite quickly! I am feeling extremely frustrated and sad. I know I'm hormonal but i just want to sit and cry..

Sorry for the self indulgent rant. I just wanted to get it off my chest as nobody here really understands.. I just know now I'm going to end up with another section :cry:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Happy Belated Birthday Sooz! Yes, I would say that your birthday has now been effectively crashed! :haha:

Bor, I'm so glad that Lena is doing well and that her appointment was good. I hope that you found your appointment with the lactation consultant helpful. 

Bella, I really hope that you don't have pre-eclampsia as well, that does not sound like a fun appointment. I also hope your bleeding has stopped, if you're really worried you could also call your doctor. And thanks, I did get caught up on my sleep last night, which was amazing!

Ready, I can't wait to see that mobile finished, it looks so cute!

Good luck again Twinkle, hope all goes well :hugs:

Crystal, I hope you get good news today re your progression! :thumbup:

Big :hugs: Angel. I was told by my midwife that sweeps will only move things along if your body is ready. Hopefully you'll get there soon and start progressing!

Just curious, what is a tens machine?

I had my 36 week midwife appointment last night. We went over my birth plan, which was good and they were happy with it as well. It is reassuring to know that I will have some support no matter what happens during my labour. We also talked about sweeps, which I don't think I will be doing until 38-39 weeks. Also, they checked and Isla is still head down, thankfully. At first the student checked and couldn't tell if she was head up or down but then my midwife doubled checked and confirmed that she is still head down, though not yet in my pelvis. I think that will be happening soon though as yesterday and today I am feeling pain and some pressure between my legs; my midwife said that was likely her moving down and getting into position.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Sorry. Will catch up with you girls shortly. Just wanted to have a quick whinge.
> 
> I have been for sweep #3 today and there has been no change in my cervix since Friday. :nope:
> 
> I am feeling thoroughly disheartened and really thought that with all the little signs I thought I had had over the last few weeks, that the sweeps would work quite quickly! I am feeling extremely frustrated and sad. I know I'm hormonal but i just want to sit and cry..
> 
> Sorry for the self indulgent rant. I just wanted to get it off my chest as nobody here really understands.. I just know now I'm going to end up with another section :cry:


:hugs: Try not to worry you have loads of time and the sweeps are early as well plus a cervix can go from hard and 0 cm to soft and 4 cm in a matter of hours or less!!! maybe this sweep will get the ball rolling you never know! I hope so!! hope you feel better for sharing we got your back :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

So my truck is broken again (the third time since January :grr: ) i don't think its undrivable, just not really a great idea. We ordered parts for it expecting them wednesday but i just got a shipping notification saying not till MONDAY! I might have a friggen baby by then I NEED my truck. my DH is gonna try to bandaid it tonight so i am not stranded.

I had my mom take J to daycare as i just don't have it in me to entertain her all day - i don't know how SAHM's do it :cry: im not cut out for it... and i am about to be home a whole year. Im panicked as to what im gonna do! 

Im resting now, but i have to fold some laundry, hang my mobile, sweep/mop my floor and give the bathroom the old wipe down... thats it on my list. 

I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Dragonfly

The seal on my washing machine broke and it cost 50 for the seal alone! and I have to get someone to put it in and wait for it to arrive in post. ffs! loads of stuff building up already, new born coming along. I was all on top of this laundry now I have a set back. Last time something like this happened it was the tumble that blew up when William was a few days old. And then a few months ago the belt went on new tumble. 

I can really feel this baby pushing down, hard to walk sometimes and the back , pelvis gets pain, like clenching in it .


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: dragonfly - i hate laundry!

I think baby dropped last night too. even laying in bed i was feeling pressure against my cervix. And i never felt anything like that at all with Ms. J ever - i didn't feel her near my cervix until she was crowning :haha: 

I might walk up to dollarstore today - pick up some art/craft stuff for J. see if that wiggles him down anymore!


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont know what dropping feels like neither of mine ever dropped?


----------



## readynwilling

i didn't feel him move downwards physically, but now i have a very mild pain in my hooha with pressure down there.


----------



## lolpants

:hugs: Angel... I hope you get the birth you want!!

Why do things always have to break at the worst time!!?

Mrs Eddie, glad you have a plan sorted.. reminds me I really need to complete mine!! Tens machine is a lil pain relief device, it gives lil shocks when you press a button via pads you stick on your back.. helps at early stage of labour

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ready boo on the car breaking down :dohh: and try not to worry you will find lots to do with a newborn and toddler in the house, keep up the crafting esp if you enjoy it for some me time! I love being at home, but bored out of my mind at the minute as I feel stuck in the house at the minute but that will change once baby is here :happydance:

DF I would be going mad if my washing broke down :dohh:

my baby has dropped which is the first time for me before labour!! normally they stay high on till labour has started! I felt my second baby drop after labour started.

I am in pain again today, pressure in my bum and pelvis is hurting, my lower back was very painful with cramps kinda like my period was starting, it was bad so took to painkillers and think I will have a rest now!! do not think any thing is starting just the lead up to the real deal I guess

I got my birth plan finished and getting DH to print for me, bag is nearly ready so did a list of what I need to add in to it! so feeling ready now :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont know how I will get towels and stuff washed for this wedding on fri we need showers and all here. This is going to be really difficult. There used to be one next door here, a communal one in a room but it bust.I used it a few times I miss it. It had been there since the 80s or more since no one lives on that part of the building since way before then. But it worked. And I dont know who paid for the electric form it lol was even a coin slot on it. 

I wish I was one of them people that had loads of money just to get a new one when needed there and then.


----------



## Dragonfly

Answer
The baby "drops" once the head of the baby enters the birth canal. You immediately feel more comfortable when walking stairs or for long periods of time. However, even if the baby drops, it does not mean that you will start labor sooner or later. If this is your second pregnancy, we consider you to start labor when you start to have regular contractions at the level of your belly button, every 6 sminutes (from the beginning of the contraction to the beginning of the next contraction) and each contraction should last for, at least, 45 seconds. If that continues for a full hour, you are in labor. Until then, just be patient. It does not matter if your "drop" or not.

I never got that on the belly button with Alex it was all in my butt?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> Answer
> The baby "drops" once the head of the baby enters the birth canal. You immediately feel more comfortable when walking stairs or for long periods of time. However, even if the baby drops, it does not mean that you will start labor sooner or later. If this is your second pregnancy, we consider you to start labor when you start to have regular contractions at the level of your belly button, every 6 sminutes (from the beginning of the contraction to the beginning of the next contraction) and each contraction should last for, at least, 45 seconds. If that continues for a full hour, you are in labor. Until then, just be patient. It does not matter if your "drop" or not.
> 
> I never got that on the belly button with Alex it was all in my butt?

Me neither pain was in my lower tummy even when I went my self and when I was induced

Oh and pressure is in my bum I have noticed I am more hungry less heart burn and need to wee more


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Lol, I've never heard of a tens machine before, very interesting.

Ready and DF sorry about the truck and washing machine, not a good time for things to start breaking. 

Ready, one of my friends had the exact same fears as you re bringing home baby #2 with a toddler but she actually said it was much easier the second time around with a newborn and after the baby was born she found it was much easier to chase after her toddler as she had more energy and was no longer as tired, achy or emotional as she was when she was pregnant. I'm sure that you'll be fine! :thumbup:


----------



## bella21

had no bleeding all night until just now again...it 11:20am here. most of it was light blood that came out with the monist at cream ... and then a nice clump of what looked like my mucus plug came out too but it was bloody. and little thin strings of blood here and there. I called the doctor again just to be safe she said its probably my mucus plug and as long as the babys moving and I'm not heavily bright red bleeding i should be fine. i hope she's right!! or maybe things are just starting to move along down there!


----------



## Dragonfly

getting my sons chest cough now, not good for me at all as it can be serious for me. Hes still not well at all. I seriously dont need this all now. I really do fear I will be so unwell by the time labour comes I wont have the energy to give birth.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> Answer
> The baby "drops" once the head of the baby enters the birth canal. You immediately feel more comfortable when walking stairs or for long periods of time. However, even if the baby drops, it does not mean that you will start labor sooner or later. If this is your second pregnancy, we consider you to start labor when you start to have regular contractions at the level of your belly button, every 6 sminutes (from the beginning of the contraction to the beginning of the next contraction) and each contraction should last for, at least, 45 seconds. If that continues for a full hour, you are in labor. Until then, just be patient. It does not matter if your "drop" or not.
> 
> I never got that on the belly button with Alex it was all in my butt?

Me neither pain was in my lower tummy even when I went my self and when I was induced

Oh and pressure is in my bum I have noticed I am more hungry less heart burn and need to wee more


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I hope you are all doing well, it's been impossible to catch up sorry if I missed anything 

We are doing well, trying to get a hang of breastfeeding and doing good with that. :cloud9: hang in there everyone there's not much longer left and it's SO worth it!! 

Hugs to all


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bella sounds like things might be progressing for you!:thumbup:

Celtic I have the pressure in my bum too! It sure is uncomfortable! :flower:


----------



## Angelmarie

Any word from Twinkle? hope all is ok :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> I hope you are all doing well, it's been impossible to catch up sorry if I missed anything
> 
> We are doing well, trying to get a hang of breastfeeding and doing good with that. :cloud9: hang in there everyone there's not much longer left and it's SO worth it!!
> 
> Hugs to all

Great to hear from you Borr delighted all is going well :flower:



JolleyGirl86 said:


> Bella sounds like things might be progressing for you!:thumbup:
> 
> Celtic I have the pressure in my bum too! It sure is uncomfortable! :flower:

Oh it so is :haha: back sitting on my ball but getting pain in my lowe back again so tired as well nearly there though :happydance: so feeling happy yay!


----------



## Angelmarie

Celtic - can I pick your brains again please? :flower:

You know the other day when I asked regarding your VBAC and you mentioned they wanted to try a gentle induction... What exactly did that entail? I'm just trying to figure out my battle plan for my consultant appointment tomorrow... 

I'm strung out :nope:


----------



## readynwilling

i think a gentle induction is when they use the medicine they insert up near your cervix to help it efface on its own... not when they use pitocin. Sometimes if its not a panic induction they will use 2-3 of the pills or whatever it is they stick up there over several days. But celtic may have meant something else, so i will let her answer LOL


----------



## pola17

Good afternoon, girls!

Today's been a busy day for me, I did a deep cleaning in Mikael's room, put the carpet, vacuumed it, I placed a lot of stuff while we wait for the new mobile and the vinyl wall decals to arrive! It's starting to get shape! :thumbup:

Now I'm cleaning the house, but my lower back is killing me, so today I'm only cleaning half the house! :haha: tomorrow it will be living room and the kitchen!

After this, I'm gonna finally finish the hospital bag, and I'm doing an inventory of all of Mikael's clothes! 

Maybe tonight Tigran and I will go to the movies :)

Yesterday at my appointment, the OB/GYN recommended Tigran to have sex with me so we don't delay Mikael's arrival. I could hear him gulping :rofl:
Then on bed time, I tried to seduce him. He confessed he finds me hotter (he's a boobies man) but the idea of our son inside my womb, turns him off :rofl: :cloud9: men! Bless his heart! I giggled and told him that then we can start going out for long walks... He felt relieved! :rofl:
He said that as soon after I give birth the doctor says we can start having sex again, he's gonna hump me... The poor little fellah has been horny all this time, but our baby makes his.... Tool to not make a show! :rofl:


Hope you all are doing great!! :flower: I "pretend" to catch up later! :haha:

Lily, good you're updating us! You must be delighted having Isabela at home! :cloud9:


----------



## readynwilling

LOL Pola!! Unfortunately i found even after 6 weeks and getting the go ahead - i didn't feel like it (needed lots of lube if i did go for it)... tell T to take it while he can get it... if you do the spooning position, he can't see belly and maybe he can "pretend" babies not in there?? Tell him you need the :sperm: up by your cervix to soften it up!

I finished the whales - im sure you are all sick of it - but i promise this is the last pic!
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zpsef5feb4a.jpg
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zpsfa1442c0.jpg


----------



## Mattsgirl

Sounds like a lot of you ladies are close! How exciting!

DF hope you don't end up with your sons cough, and your energy stays high.

Glad that the new mommy's are doing well at home with their LO's.

Pola your poor DH :haha: The last couple days my DH has been having issues "getting in the mood" because the other night he heard one of our neighbors having sex and he said the girls moaning sounded like a cow mooing :rofl: It's partly my fault because I think its so funny I keep reminding him of it.

I've been really crampy the last couple days so I hope thats a good sign. But yesterday at my doc appointment when she measured my tummy she said that last week I was measuring really small and that there was no change this week. So she ordered an ultrasound for Thursday afternoon to check fluid levels and make sure he's growing ok.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Ready your nursery is sooooooooo cute!! I love the whales!


----------



## Dragonfly

My doula is on hols for next 3 days I better not go on to labour. But I doubt it. 

whats a Christian wedding like? I am going to one on Friday and told to watch my mouth and apparently there is no drinking allowed. Not that I worry about no drink thats fine by me since I cant anyway. Makes me feel better hehe. Best not say I am atheist though that wont go down well.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Celtic - can I pick your brains again please? :flower:
> 
> You know the other day when I asked regarding your VBAC and you mentioned they wanted to try a gentle induction... What exactly did that entail? I'm just trying to figure out my battle plan for my consultant appointment tomorrow...
> 
> I'm strung out :nope:

a gentle induction is a slow approach to one IMHO, they generally do not like using the gel for VBAC, well so my doctor told me before my last induction, I guess because when it starts working if there is a problem they can not turn it off, were as with the drip it is more controlled and can be increased or turned off when needed. 
also if your cervix is making changes you can skip the gel as cervix is ripe, I want them to start the drip and wait for contractions to do some work before breaking my waters, this is what they did on my 3rd baby and I found it much better than breaking waters and then stating the drip, plus the baby head comes down so stops them freaking out about cord prolaspe! 

They can use a ball to help ripen cervix, it is filled with water and helps the cervix open! might be an option for you as well

I would advoid the option of breaking your waters in the hope labour will start eventually, your on the clock then! 

have a plan hun and write it down, show your Other half and make sure he knows what you want and do not want! so you can hand it to them! I have to keep reminding my self I have to be strong as well as I know I will have a fight to keep my waters intact ( they always stress me out with that) 

they should let you get to 10 days over and then plan induction that was the plan for me but sweep worked at 8 days late I went in to labour the following day! we are all so uncomfortable now and want baby now rather than later but no reason you can not wait till your 10 days over! they can do extra checks on baby if it is needed I hope that your not waiting that long though! 

another option is acupunture or some other therapy to kick start labour?? that would be more natural as well 

https://www.positivehealth.com/article/childbirth/gentle-and-natural-birth-induction-part-i





readynwilling said:


> LOL Pola!! Unfortunately i found even after 6 weeks and getting the go ahead - i didn't feel like it (needed lots of lube if i did go for it)... tell T to take it while he can get it... if you do the spooning position, he can't see belly and maybe he can "pretend" babies not in there?? Tell him you need the :sperm: up by your cervix to soften it up!
> 
> I finished the whales - im sure you are all sick of it - but i promise this is the last pic!
> https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zpsef5feb4a.jpg
> https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zpsfa1442c0.jpg

They are fab love them, I was looking forward to seeing the finished product I was wondering how you would hang them! if I can get my crafty mojo I want to do an owl one LOL 

Pola you did great work!! and no reason you can not have some fun with out the full deal :winkwink: 

Mattsgirl hope appointment goes well :thumbup: I am sure baby is ok!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> My doula is on hols for next 3 days I better not go on to labour. But I doubt it.
> 
> whats a Christian wedding like? I am going to one on Friday and told to watch my mouth and apparently there is no drinking allowed. Not that I worry about no drink thats fine by me since I cant anyway. Makes me feel better hehe. Best not say I am atheist though that wont go down well.

EMM I say that is more the couple getting married than a christian wedding, there would be no drinking in the church but normally there is at the afters most weddings are the same except for church bit! but afters are normally a party but to the couple taste! or so I would have assumed any way! is someone pulling your leg :wacko:

I know the afters of my wedding we had a lovely meal and then drinking :haha: I was actually pregnant for mine so no drinking for me!! I still had lots of fun though!


----------



## twinkletots

Thanks for good luck wishes everyone. My appointment went as good as it could today, doc does not seem to think I should be overly concerned by scan results so hoping my baby will come out fine and healthy. And soon!!!

Sorry your having no luck Angel, I guess the sweeps aren't working cos it's still quite early for you and your body is not ready yet? Stay strong and hopefully things will work out the way you want them too :hugs:

Love the crafty work ready, I am still battling away with my beginners crochet and getting nowhere :wacko:

We have not dtd for weeks now, I feel bad but just can't go there with my massive belly! hoping I get my mojo back after baby is born but we will see.

So I got an aromatherapy back and neck massage today on the NHS, it ws lovely! didn't even realise these things were available on NHS but hey I will take anything I can get


----------



## lolpants

My OH is refusing to DTD with me too!! :haha: 

Glad to hear all is ok Twinkle!

Great to hear from you too Borr! Loving being a Mummy?

Ready I think you are so clever - thanks for sharing pics! I would be so proud of myself if I had made something like that!

Lol xx


----------



## JenzyKY

EEK! The Royal little one was not buckled in remotely correctly. They should've been a role model for everyone.


----------



## Angelmarie

Thanks for all the info, Celtic! I will definitely ask at my appointment tomorrow about the drip induction. I had that with my first briefly before I had my emcs. I will see if the consultant will recommend this. Up until now I have been very anti induction but the more I go on the more I think it might be worth investigating rather than rolling over and accepting a section. 10 days over scares me though! I totally agree about the waiting to break waters :thumbup:

I can't believe how hormonal I am feeling about it all. So depressed! silly really I suppose but I can't help it :dohh: I'm very ratty with everyone around me! 

Twinkle - SO pleased that your appointment went ok and that the consultant has put your mind at ease! :hugs: that massage sounds awesome! how do I gt one of those?! :winkwink:

Rady - great mobile!

Borr - so pleased everything is going well with you :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Thanks for all the info, Celtic! I will definitely ask at my appointment tomorrow about the drip induction. I had that with my first briefly before I had my emcs. I will see if the consultant will recommend this. Up until now I have been very anti induction but the more I go on the more I think it might be worth investigating rather than rolling over and accepting a section. 10 days over scares me though! I totally agree about the waiting to break waters :thumbup:
> 
> I can't believe how hormonal I am feeling about it all. So depressed! silly really I suppose but I can't help it :dohh: I'm very ratty with everyone around me!
> 
> Twinkle - SO pleased that your appointment went ok and that the consultant has put your mind at ease! :hugs: that massage sounds awesome! how do I gt one of those?! :winkwink:
> 
> Rady - great mobile!
> 
> Borr - so pleased everything is going well with you :hugs:

They can start with a very low dose through the drip to get things going if it helps I am very hormonal as well and ratty!!! 

I want to clean like a mad woman but with this pain in my pelvis I just can not!!! my house will go to ruin before this baby comes :wacko:


----------



## pola17

Ready: we tried to spoon, but while he was grabbing my hip, Mikael moved in a way he couldn't go unnoticed! :rofl:
And lemme tell ya: your nursery is GOR-GE-OUS!!!!! 

I'll try to post pics of my nursery progress! :haha:

Mattsgirl: I've been moody as well! :haha: I hate myself right now! :haha:

Celtic: yes, I'm considering getting something... It's better than nothing, right? :winkwink:

What's up girls? :flower:

DF: I'm a catholic, but in my wedding booze was everywhere and we danced until
6am! :haha: maybe because we're in latinamerica? :shrug:


----------



## Angelmarie

Thank you :flower: 

At least I'm not the only one being ratty! :winkwink:

I know what you mean about the housework! My SPD is getting increasingly worse. Especially first thing in the morning and when I turn over during the night. Agony! I have been unable to do all my usual housework too. Its so frustrating wanting to do stuff and can't. :dohh:

Have you mentioned it to your doc? :hugs:


----------



## bella21

DF- just be prepared to sit...stand...kneel....50 times during the mass :haha: mustve been a personal choice for the no drinking though, I've been to many catholic weddings and there was always alcohol! 


hope everybody's doing okay! Im not gonna lie, pretty miserable, itchy, tired, and still spotting on and off with bits of plug going ! I think its time for a nap


----------



## mac1979

We went to the pediatrician today. X is back up to 6lbs 12 oz, just 3 oz shy of his birth weight so I must be doing something right and jaundice is so much better. Also, after bottle feeding for all this time he latched onto my breast today and ate a bit (he was a little hungry after his bottle). So happy I will be able to breastfeed, I may still supplement with formula though just because I am paranoid.


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Ready: we tried to spoon, but while he was grabbing my hip, Mikael moved in a way he couldn't go unnoticed! :rofl:
> And lemme tell ya: your nursery is GOR-GE-OUS!!!!!
> 
> I'll try to post pics of my nursery progress! :haha:
> 
> Mattsgirl: I've been moody as well! :haha: I hate myself right now! :haha:
> 
> Celtic: yes, I'm considering getting something... It's better than nothing, right? :winkwink:
> 
> What's up girls? :flower:
> 
> DF: I'm a catholic, but in my wedding booze was everywhere and we danced until
> 6am! :haha: maybe because we're in latinamerica? :shrug:

Hell yea Pola and fun for us does help as well lol :winkwink:




Angelmarie said:


> Thank you :flower:
> 
> At least I'm not the only one being ratty! :winkwink:
> 
> I know what you mean about the housework! My SPD is getting increasingly worse. Especially first thing in the morning and when I turn over during the night. Agony! I have been unable to do all my usual housework too. Its so frustrating wanting to do stuff and can't. :dohh:
> 
> Have you mentioned it to your doc? :hugs:

 Not yet I'm not due back to the hospital till the 30th but I am thinking of going to my gp I am so frustrated with it I have a new found respect for anyone suffering with this long term 



bella21 said:


> DF- just be prepared to sit...stand...kneel....50 times during the mass :haha: mustve been a personal choice for the no drinking though, I've been to many catholic weddings and there was always alcohol!
> 
> 
> hope everybody's doing okay! Im not gonna lie, pretty miserable, itchy, tired, and still spotting on and off with bits of plug going ! I think its time for a nap

Still spotting I nearly get checked hope something happens soon :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Just wanted to share very quickly the nursery progress......

Yes.. I´ve switched nursery themes... TWICE! But we´re sticking to the ocean theme! :haha:

So, this is how the room is looking like at the moment:



Instead of the pack and play, we´ll place the crib (made of wood), the pack and play will be in our bedroom! :thumbup:

Then, on top of the crib, on that navy blue wall, we´ll place this whale, but in white:



Then, as you can see, the walls on the sides are colored ivory/ beige... on those, we´ll place these vinyl wall decals, in blue:



And finally, this will be the crib´s mobile:



I bought the wall decals and the mobile on etsy.com....

I´m considering hanging those triangle flags.. dunno what you think about it! :shrug:

Hope you like it.. can´t believe I left at the very last minute the nursery! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







vinyl1.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pola17

for some reason, when I wanted to show the blue fish that will be placed on the ivory colored walls, I get the whale again, but now at the bottom you can see the fish! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Mac: So glad Xavier was able to latch!! He´s such a cutie! :cloud9:


----------



## pola17

Bella and Angel: sorry things are being tough now! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## bella21

love it Pola! its gonna look great!!


----------



## setarei

Hello all, I've been keeping somewhat up with everyone and good luck to all those getting twinges of labour!

Small vent; I thought it was odd enough that pregnant bellies had a "come touch me" sign but I wasn't aware that the same also applied to babies! The nicu nurses recommended we use carriers instead of the stroller (we were going to be doing that anyway) at the beginning to discourage people from touching them since their immune system isn't mature. Apparently that's not enough as I've had people move the carrier out of the way to try to reach a cheek (including nearly copping a feel on me). I know kids are cute but boundaries people.


----------



## Crystal5483

BP was normal today, 24hr urine results were fine, blood work is fine. Ultrasound went great. Mackenzie is estimated at 7lbs now. Everything is looking good! 

Except dilation! I'm still only 1-2cm at best. I think that all this rest has slowed things down a bit. I'm planning on trying to return to my normal routine over the next few days and hopefully that and month end at work jump starts my cervix lol !!


----------



## Barhanita

sorry I missed a lot. But here is our Lena. Please send us breastfeeding vibes, as she still doesn't nurse much. We started bottles.. I hope I will still be able to feed her.


----------



## readynwilling

She is sooo sweet Bar - just keep trying at latching, try before each bottle... i found a lot of my issues in the first few days was how stressed out i was - it was affecting J. When i calmed down she was able to relax and latch. Can i also suggest to youtube how to feed laying down, give that a go :thumbup:

Pola - the nursery looks great. I like the decals and LOVE the mobile. I <3 Etsy... i purchased the decals for both kids rooms off etsy... i buy a lot on etsy :blush:


----------



## Crystal5483

LOVE the picture Bar!


----------



## Barhanita

Setarei, I agree!! Everyone thinks it's ok to touch your baby without asking or washing hands.

Mac, great weight! We will get checked on Thursday.

I hope everyone's pregnancy is going soothly, and I am excited to have more babies coming here. They seem to be coming in clusters. Who is next?

Where will we have a baby group?


----------



## Crystal5483

When Madison was born we kept a bottle of hand sanitizer to the door - people had to use it the minute they walked in. That will be the rule again this time around.


----------



## mama d

Gorgeous girl, Bar!


----------



## pola17

*sends breast feeding vibes to Bar*
Lena is BEAUTIFUL!!! :cloud9:

Seratei: ugh, sorry people try to touch your babies! How rude! I know I'll have this problem as well! Grrrr :gun:

Ready: etsy kick asses! :happydance:


----------



## JenzyKY

Bar, Lena is beautiful!

As of last night, I have been in so much hip pain. I feel like I have hit my wall and I am unsure as to how I am going to finish my shifts.


----------



## pola17

Crystal: so glad your appointment went great!!

Jenzy: sorry you're in pain! :hugs:


----------



## bella21

crystal, glad to hear everything looks good! I have to hand in my 24hr urine tomorrow and get some more bloodwork done :dohh: 

Bar, Lena is so beautiful!!!! 

setarei, sorry your having problems with people trying to hold her all the time!! 

Jenzy, hope your hip pain gets better :hugs: mines really bad when i lay down for bed

mamad, your profile pic is adorable :cloud9:

My dog will NOT leave me alone. she has to be constantly touching me all day i swear!!


----------



## pola17

Bella: You´re making me miss having a dog! :( I love dogs! :flower:


----------



## bella21

awww I'm sorry pola!!


----------



## pola17

Don´t be sorry! Eventually we´ll adopt a dog!! I hope by next year! :happydance:

Dogs kick asses! :happydance:


----------



## ZooMa

Bar - What a lovely, perfect baby! You must be in love... Hang in there. You two will figure out a routine. Are there lactation consultants available to you?


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Bar, she is gorgeous! :cloud9:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bar she is soo adorable! :)


----------



## Sooz

Bar, she's so cute! X


----------



## Dragonfly

setarei said:


> Hello all, I've been keeping somewhat up with everyone and good luck to all those getting twinges of labour!
> 
> Small vent; I thought it was odd enough that pregnant bellies had a "come touch me" sign but I wasn't aware that the same also applied to babies! The nicu nurses recommended we use carriers instead of the stroller (we were going to be doing that anyway) at the beginning to discourage people from touching them since their immune system isn't mature. Apparently that's not enough as I've had people move the carrier out of the way to try to reach a cheek (including nearly copping a feel on me). I know kids are cute but boundaries people.

They get all offended when you say that to them to. my mum was awful for sticking her fingers in my childrens faces and when I was breastfeeding people didnt realise it and would stick their heads in and see baby only to get a shock. What the heck did you think the baby was doing in there ? 



Barhanita said:


> sorry I missed a lot. But here is our Lena. Please send us breastfeeding vibes, as she still doesn't nurse much. We started bottles.. I hope I will still be able to feed her.
> ]

The more bottles of formula the less milk you will make. Keep breastfeeding on demand. That makes more milk. 
Shes gorgeous. I am getting so broody looking at all these pics. 

I feel crap tday, got an eye infection, oldest was up crying and coughing all night again so its doc for him again. Cant get his temp down . I have asked him to be tested like his bro for cystic fibroses as his bro was found to be a gene carrier and they didnt have that test when my oldest was born. May explain a lot about his condition. But sure my HV, you can get unicorns easier than that woman. Since April I have been calling her and she hasnt returned my calls and always is on holidays.


----------



## Barhanita

Dragon, I don't give her formula at all. Either expressed milk (I pump) or breast.


----------



## Dragonfly

Barhanita said:


> Dragon, I don't give her formula at all. Either expressed milk (I pump) or breast.

Thats great. Alex was a very slow feeder, he didnt feed for the first day at all. And about a week after was still slow at it. Took him a while to get the latch on too. Practise makes perfect. I know the feelings though of fear when this happens.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Bar and Mac still eary days keep at it and it will come right I always found the two week mark and it does seem easier, trust your bodies to make enough for your babies, I always went by wet and dirty nappies and remember they will not gain as much weight as formula fed babies so if getting them weighed they will gain less. 

Pola love your nursery must check out esty some very cute stuff :happydance:

Ladies I need to find my happy space today :wacko: bored and fed up come to mind


----------



## lolpants

Glad to hear things are going well Crystal! :thumbup:

Pola loving your purchases for your nursery! You're still way ahead of me - I am only doing a nursery once baby is here and if they are a boy! 

Bar - Lena is a lil doll! Sending you latching vibes!! 

Setarei I hear you about strangers thinking that they can just touch your baby/ies and with their immune systems it's not great! Hopefully you can avoid any real issues!

Lol xx


----------



## onebumpplease

Celtic I am so fed up now. Hate feeling like this as I am so happy my wee baby has made.it to full term, who doesn't want that :shrug: but am so incapacitated and useless feeling. Basically feel like I am just waiting and incubating lol.


----------



## Sooz

Lol we're in single digits today! :dance:


----------



## Dragonfly

My baby is hurting me with movements.

But never as bad as my brother did to my mum apparently he bruised her and when my mum was in labour they thought she was an abused woman on the ward and questioned her.


----------



## onebumpplease

Yay congrats Sooz and anyone else making it to single digits- me too!!


----------



## Scottish

Bar she's gorgeous! Yous are doing a great job keepin up with pumping and feeding well done! Xxx

Sooz, lol and onebumpplease woohoo on single digits! 

2 weeks today until my induction !! My Internet isn't working at home as bt have a phone fault in their network and taking forever to fix :( so not on this much until it gets fixed as my mobile Internet is maxed out haha 

Loving the nursery pola! It's fabulous


----------



## lolpants

Oooh yeah! Didn't notice Sooz!! :happydance:

I hope I don't have to wait 9 days or more though - I too am very fed up and would like the ability to walk, bend and sleep again please! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Still worried will be to tired to give birth. That hot weather needs to stay away too. I cant clean up the house right at all and tripping over stuff. I really do need loads of help. My other half has hands full with the kids and work.


----------



## CelticNiamh

whoo hoo ladies 9 days left till EDD :happydance:

Which just made me cop that if I am induced next week I am in single digits as well!! 

which brings me to another worry by my dates I would be 37 weeks tomorrow but that is going by my cycles and not ov date and my OV date would match dating scan!! I think any way!! but what if it is wrong and if they induce me and I am just under 38 weeks instead of nearly 39 :wacko: Think I just like worring my self !! yikes 


scottish dam internet!!! 2 weeks not long either be here before you know it!

onebump I keep telling my self this is mothernature way of getting us ready for labour making us want to feel the pain :haha: otherwise if we stayed comfy we be happy to plod along pregnant! man I am ready!! even though this is my 6th baby it all feels sureal I am finding it had to picture us with a newborn again 

my kids I have to say are being great!! my 3 oldest want to mind me and are helping loads!


----------



## onebumpplease

Celtic, I wanted so many children, but the thought of another pregnancy right now freaks me out, haha.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad all went well at your appointment Twinkle!

Angel, I think many of us are losing our patience right now too so you are definitely not alone. I know at work right now I find it difficult not to get frustrated with people from time to time...:growlmad:

Mac, glad all is well with X and that is amazing re breastfeeding. Keep up the good work!

Setarei, that is really horrible re the touching but unfortunately pretty common. Especially as you have twins; I know my friend could not go anywhere when the boys were really little without people coming up and wanted to see them/touch them. As Lol said, I think mentioning that they are premature and have weakened immune systems might stop people from being so touchy.

Pola, loving the nursery and theme, way too cute!

Crystal, glad to hear all is well!

Bar, little Lena is beautiful! Definitely sending your BFing vibes; so many people I know had troubles in the beginning, keep up the good work!

So sorry you are in so much pain right now Jenzy, when are you supposed to be finished with work?

DF, sorry you are feeling so ill.

Wow, Scottish and Celtic your induction dates will be here before you know it, very exciting.

Sorry so many of you are so uncomfortable :hugs:, gives me an idea of what I can look forward to in the weeks to come I suppose. 

Oh and we are still DTD here about once a week at this point. That is likely going to increase in later weeks as part of Operation Evict Baby Eddie. :haha:


----------



## HHenderson

Beautiful girl bar!!! GL on breastfeeding. :flower:


----------



## onebumpplease

I hate the thought of dtd right now. Am just feeling way too unattractive to put any effort in! The PEP rash in particular makes me feel euw! Can't wait to enjoy it again.


----------



## lolpants

Celtic I raise my glass to you having 6! This is last baby for me, for sure! Finding it so hard now and for me 2 is the perfect number.

Phoebe all packed off to nursery for the afternoon - I'm now awaiting my food delivery and then its operation 'defuzz' time to get down there tamed ready for birth :flasher: :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Celtic: you're so close!! :happydance: how are you feeling, BTW? :flower:

Good morning, chicas! :flower:


----------



## pola17

DF: sorry about your eye! :( hope you feel better overall! Sounds like these last weeks have not been fun for you at all! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Lolpants this has been the toughest pregnancy yet lots more pregnancy symptoms :wacko: I am done now really hope I do not get a urge to have any more cause we have DH boked for the snip :haha:

Pola I was really fed up this morning, but feeling much better now :) :flower: how cleani g going hope your not over doing it :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Lol, I love operation defuz :haha: Gotta get birth ready!

Celtic, my DH will definitely be getting the snip after we're done having LOs (I want at least one more though, maybe two). We've already agreed upon it! :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

pola17 said:


> DF: sorry about your eye! :( hope you feel better overall! Sounds like these last weeks have not been fun for you at all! :hugs:

my sons got worse now, more meds in him and he is bed ridden. I am hoping I can fight this off and hoping now I go over due to give me a chance to get better and every one in the house. I don't even think I will get to this wedding on fri as I am not taking an ill child even though its where I live I think he needs bed and my eye has taken an allergic reaction and I wasn't even drinking milk. :shrug: what a time for this all.


----------



## pola17

Celtic: Good you´re feeling better now! :happydance:
I´m trying to take it easy with the cleaning... I cleaned yesterday: rooms and bathrooms, today the living room, and I´ll just pass the broom to the kitchen, as everytime MIL cooks, she´s leaving it clean now, so I guess in 45 minutes the house will be ready! :thumbup:


We bought a mattress for the pack and play, as we found the one that comes with it, too thin and hard... this one is firm and a little bit thicker! It´s shipping now to Ecuador! :happydance: Also, hospital bags are ready, and my mom is bringing the vinyl wall decals and the cloth diapers!
So, it seems we´re almost ready to receive Mikael! However, I don´t see him having any intentions to make his debut on this week or next! :haha: Now my gut is telling me he´s defenitely an August boy! :haha:


----------



## pola17

DF: Ohhhhhh, hope your boy gets better! :hugs: And yeah, I think it´ll be hard for you to go to that wedding having your boy sick!
How annoying to have allergic reactions in the eyes! Isn´t there something you can do to soothe it? :nope: 

Hope all of this gets sorted soon! I can´t imagine being pregnant, having an itchy eye, and a sick boy! :hugs:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Pola I love the nursery. I got the exact same bouncer from my aunt!! Its so cute.

Bar Lena is beautiful! and I love her name.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I can't believe Isabela is already one week old :cloud9: This week has been full of emotions and mostly great. 

We had a hard time yesterday because Isabela wanted to nurse all day. She would finish eating, be satisfied and sleep 30 minutes to 1 hours tops and then wake up and want to feed again. Her poops and pees were normal and I was 100% sure she was getting enough milk. I googled it and it seemed to be normal so I just put up with it until today I couldn't take it anymore. I called her dr and he told me that it's not good that she's eating like this because she is eating enough and that some babies just need that sucking more than others so he recommended I use a pacifier and it has worked so great so far. She wakes up, I give her the paci and she falls back asleep.

DH has been so great with help and I pump too so he can feed her and he takes the midnight feed so I can rest. My milk supply has been excellent, I need to pump because I have a lot but I haven't gotten engorged or anything like that. We are using a nipple shield for feeding because my nipple kept going flat but I love it and we can feed perfectly with it and I am so happy I have been able to breastfeed and bond with her. 

Here's a picture of her. Tomorrow she gets her newborn photo shoot that I won when I was pregnant and I am so excited.


----------



## Caitrin

Well a cervix check hurts but not as much as I was imagining after hearing about it from others! Today was my first check and I start going on my weekly visits. It's relieving to know that the baby is head down (though the doctor said his head is really down there haha) and my cervix hasn't changed and 1 cm dilated which I know really doesn't mean much. My Mom thinks that I have two weeks to go. HAHA I hope not! Because that's right when we're talking about moving and oiiiiy. I'm trying not to think the baby will be early because I'll feel so much more overdue when I'm really not by the time the due date arrives. Can't wait til this week is over though and I can go on leave from work! The doctor said it was a good idea, I guess I have some signs of something that first time mom's can get but he's not too worried about it yet. At least I know that the hard bump under my left boob is the baby's butt! I like being able to tell what one thing is at least. :happydance:


----------



## Caitrin

She's beautiful Borr!


----------



## onebumpplease

Borr wow! So sweet. I am incredibly broody now!


----------



## lolpants

Awww Borr she is sooo gorgeous!!!! Can't wait to see photo shoot pics!!

Hope William gets well soon DF!

Hope the week goes quick for you Catrin!

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Well other halfs mum said to me when I explained my son was ill and he is now being sent to see if he has cystic fibroses gene as his brother is a carrier. She said this 

"you better make this your last child its not fair on the children you keep bringing them in to the world like that". 

Cheers THANKS! first time your 4 year old grandson is ill as he isnt breastfed any more and you basically make me feel like a monster parent because my children are gene carriers. We dont even know whos end that is from. So my mum protests its not their genes that are "faulty" and on the other being told I should stop having children as its unfair. 

Way to say that to a hormonal , ill pregnant woman who is worried about all her kids as it is.


----------



## HHenderson

Dragonfly said:


> Well other halfs mum said to me when I explained my son was ill and he is now being sent to see if he has cystic fibroses gene as his brother is a carrier. She said this
> 
> "you better make this your last child its not fair on the children you keep bringing them in to the world like that".
> 
> Cheers THANKS! first time your 4 year old grandson is ill as he isnt breastfed any more and you basically make me feel like a monster parent because my children are gene carriers. We dont even know whos end that is from. So my mum protests its not their genes that are "faulty" and on the other being told I should stop having children as its unfair.
> 
> Way to say that to a hormonal , ill pregnant woman who is worried about all her kids as it is.

Jesus!!! What a horrible horrible thing to say. Something my grandmother would say, that is why I do not talk to the evil witch. :hugs::hugs: Your family is beautiful and I hope your son gets better soon. :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

DF what an awful thing for her to say to you, that is honestly horrible. Sending you big :hugs:, you definitley do NOT need to be dealing with comments like those right now!


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: everyone.

I am 8 days from due date :) I had my 39 week MW appt today. My BP was good 112/66 or something like that... baby's HR was 138 (happy happy as the MW says LOL) and my FH is 39cm (so bang on) she did a cervical check and told me cervix is soft, and 1 cm but still posterior... so it looks like he's not quite ready yet. Even tho i am feeling physically and emotionally really really good i was starting to get excited he might come sooner... but oh well. Turns out my MW is NOT on call this weekend, so in reality i dont want him to come till Monday so that she can deliver :) He better come before the 9th tho because she is going on vacation :haha: 

Today was quite productive... i cleaned my kitchen, bathroom, and living room... swept/vacuumed and mopped. I cleaned up my sewing area from the disaster i had created getting the nursery ready. I did a load of dishes and have a couple loads of laundry on the go. Then i popped over to Costco and picked up some stuff we needed (soap, paper cups, garbage bags etc etc) and to target and walmart where i grabbed another box of diapers, hats, and receiving blankets (didn't have ANY lol). And then went to my MW appt. After i hit the mall and walked around for a bit... i was gonna buy a few more socks at Old Navy, but felt silly buying 3 little baby socks and nothing else LOL. Then i came home and put all the stuff i bought away. Changed everyones bedding and even put a garbage bag in my diaper pail LOL. Now im just resting for a bit before i have to go pick up Jadyn. 

So other then the fact i have not put any of the stuff i need IN the hospital bag, i have finished everything and am im ready for baby. I almost decided to pack the bag - but then what would i do tomorrow?? :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

Borr, she is so beautiful!


----------



## Dragonfly

so not just me being over sensitive then. Even my other half who would stick up for her said he would have a word with her. Said she may have not meant in way I thought but come in them words shouldn't have been uttered ever! I hate being left alone with her even she used to throw wee digs in at me. And I shouldn't have answers the dam phone tonight but she was concerned for William. I dont understand what is wrong with people around here. They moaned about the kids being breastfed, woudlnt visit my second son as they didnt want to see breastfeeding again. I doubt they want to see that again this time. Accused me at the start of giving my kids social disorders for breastfeeding and having them close to me. Had a go at me for bed sharing loads of times. Yet they love their grand kids and are so proud of how well they turned out. And my mums so dam narcissistic she dosnt care. Refuses to help me when I need help. Comes out with the most weird stuff on how its not their perfect genes, when come on you have chest problems including me its more likely is ours. Its not even blameable. She will now freak out if I dont choose my dads name for this last child, sorry I dont like that name, she calls me disrespectful for not choosing family names on her end. This is why no one knows our names till birth and I do freak if I have none as they all come at me attacking me. Freaks as they are not catholic children but has settled they are in a catholic school though they wont get catholic RE classes, she dosnt know that yet but sure she will rub my face in it come sarciment time and she finds out they dont make them. 

Sorry I needed to unload so stressed I need to unstress. I dont know how to prepair for birth with everything thats happening around me.


----------



## lolpants

:( DF you really do have some bad family around you..I really feel for you :hugs:

Ready you sound well, Ready! :haha: you have far more energy than me!! Took all I had just to wash and sterilise my breast pump and bottles! !

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

DF get it all out better out than in, you know your doing the best for your children and they are two beautiful boys so feck them tell them to get stuffed. I hope you're little guy is better and you feel better as well. :hugs:

Ready your on fire you get loads done in a day :thumbup: need more nappies and some new undies lol I'll get them tomorrow 

Borr your melting my heart with these cute baby pictures so beautiful :flower:


----------



## pola17

DF: I'd choke her if my MIL would have said that to me!!! How dare she???!! Is she nuts????? :gun:

Sorry she was rude! You don't deserve that! :hugs:

Now I'll read all posts since my last post to catch up! :dohh:


----------



## pola17

Lily,

Isabela is beautiful!!! :cloud9: so glad breast feeding has been going well! :cloud9:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks Bar! So is Lena :) :cloud9:


----------



## Crystal5483

So stupid question - IF my waters broke at home, can I shower after? 

With Madison I was at the hospital getting my epidural when my water broke... And I was induced so I know nothing about what to expect!


----------



## pola17

good queston, Crystal! I´d like to know the same as well!!!


----------



## pola17

Girls, I have a question... I've been getting cramps similar like menstrual cramps. I'm feeling them in my pelvic area, lower back and thigts. They're kind of painful, they're constant, but I think I'm not having contractions...
What might that be? :shrug:


----------



## JenzyKY

I went to the chiropractor today. It helped...until I came in for this 12 hour shift. It is just too much for me and I'm scheduled up to my due date. I will be broken by then. :cry:


----------



## pola17

Oh man! What a horrible situation, Jenzy! :hugs: hope days fly quickly for you! 

Isn't there a way you can get shorter shifts? :flower:


----------



## mama d

Crystal5483 said:


> So stupid question - IF my waters broke at home, can I shower after?
> 
> With Madison I was at the hospital getting my epidural when my water broke... And I was induced so I know nothing about what to expect!

My water broke at 2am. I wasn't contracting so I stayed home, showered, packed up, etc. Ultimately it all depends on how things are progressing but my doctor was totally fine with us taking our time.


----------



## mama d

pola17 said:


> Girls, I have a question... I've been getting cramps similar like menstrual cramps. I'm feeling them in my pelvic area, lower back and thigts. They're kind of painful, they're constant, but I think I'm not having contractions...
> What might that be? :shrug:

Your body is getting ready. I had those cramps for about a week before going into labor!


----------



## Barhanita

We went to see a different consultant. Her diagnosis was that the baby has two problems: bad sucking due to the sever tongue-tight (she was doing it wrong for months in uterus). And even bigger issue is her extreme sleepiness (as she insists, due to be born at 37 weeks). Also, due to all the frustration, baby starts getting stressed at the breast.So her verdict is to exclusively bottle feed with expressed milk, to let her gain weight and mature. And then start switching her back to breast. As of right now - only doing skin-to-skin, and allowing baby to latch in the laid-back position, if she wants it. 

I hate it, but it does make sense. I really want her to be at the breast. But for now I can only provide her with my milk through the bottle... I am so scared.. wht do you think?


----------



## bella21

Crystal5483 said:


> So stupid question - IF my waters broke at home, can I shower after?
> 
> With Madison I was at the hospital getting my epidural when my water broke... And I was induced so I know nothing about what to expect!

I asked this question to 2 nurses that I waited on today at work! They both told me when their water broke that they had plenty of time to shower before they went. But also said their water was still coming out after the shower so all in all was kind of pointless at the same time



pola17 said:


> Girls, I have a question... I've been getting cramps similar like menstrual cramps. I'm feeling them in my pelvic area, lower back and thigts. They're kind of painful, they're constant, but I think I'm not having contractions...
> What might that be? :shrug:

Ive also been having this for the past week and a half. I asked my doctor about it she said its normal at this stage. Mine are starting to feel more like contractions though and are getting stronger everyday along with stronger BH. The contractions and perod pains woke me out of my sleep last night! I think our bodies are just preparing for the big day!


----------



## pola17

Uh oh mama d!! A week before labor??!! *bites nails* ayayayayay!!! Now it's hitting me! :haha: thanks for answering! :hugs:

Bar: dunno what to tell you, but I guess your instinct knows better... However, the doctor's suggestion makes sense! Hope one of the girls with experience can answer you this! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Thanks Bella! :hugs: and ooooooohhhh getting ready! It feels more real, right? :wacko:


----------



## bella21

bar: Im sorry you're having a hard time. I wish i could offer some insight but I really have no clue :dohh:

borr: what a beautiful pic of isabella!!

DF: Im so sorry you're having trouble with your family. Just remember its your life and your children and thats what matters! :hugs:

Jenzy: I feel your pain with work...its getting really tough!! Im almost starting to think its not even worth it anymore!


----------



## bella21

pola17 said:


> Thanks Bella! :hugs: and ooooooohhhh getting ready! It feels more real, right? :wacko:


Its starting to feel so real!!!


----------



## Barhanita

I am so excited for everyone getting so close to their due dates! Soon enough everyone here will have a baby.


----------



## JenzyKY

Bar, there is absolutely nothing wrong with bottles. I know many people that have had to pump exclusively.


----------



## Barhanita

Jenzy, I understand. But I REALLY want to breastfeed... Really.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> Jenzy, I understand. But I REALLY want to breastfeed... Really.

Bar why wont they fix the tongue tie? All babies are sleepy as well; they feed sleep, poop, wee and then repeat: flower:
What is her routine at feeding time, do you latch her on first! Then give her the bottle or bottle first! Are you still sore? 
I really think you need to see a lactation consultant from La Leche League or similar and let them see her latching on etc they can advise you on what to do! the only way her latch will get better is time at the boob practice makes perfect! well in my mind, but maybe I am wrong :shrug:, your doing the right thing with skin to skin and it is possible to establish breastfeeding again when you have used bottles for a while but you would need help with that as well. I am on a breastfeeding page in Ireland on facebook I will add you to it, because I am sure someone will have gone through the same and will have better advice than I have! You will get there though your so determined I think it will come right for you both :hugs:

Pola I have the same pains in my lower back and tummy :flower:

Jenzy yikes you will be worn out, you poor thing! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Ill today, chest infection, eye infection, morning sickness back too. Crap sleep. And a wedidng tomorrow I dont think i will go to as it looks like someone punched me in the eye and I cant breath. William cant breath either but least has meds for that.


----------



## onebumpplease

Dr I'm sorry you are having such a difficult time, you could really do with your families supporting you both! 
Jenzy :hugs: I can't believe you are still going, well done :hugs:
Pola and others, I've been cramping with back pain for over a week, but on Tuesday and today, even though its only half 7 they have been really intense. I'm thinking of calling my midwife just to check I'm ok. They can't be contractions as they don't cone in waves, the pain is pretty constant! Think they will just repeat everything you guys have been told, but feel I should still call since it has gotten so intense now!


----------



## CelticNiamh

onebumpplease said:


> Dr I'm sorry you are having such a difficult time, you could really do with your families supporting you both!
> Jenzy :hugs: I can't believe you are still going, well done :hugs:
> Pola and others, I've been cramping with back pain for over a week, but on Tuesday and today, even though its only half 7 they have been really intense. I'm thinking of calling my midwife just to check I'm ok. They can't be contractions as they don't cone in waves, the pain is pretty constant! Think they will just repeat everything you guys have been told, but feel I should still call since it has gotten so intense now!

I would ring as well, see what she says!! mine are pretty sore as well! :dohh:


----------



## lolpants

:hugs: all around - sounds like a lot of you are having different issues, illness, contractions,stress ...

I have my interview in under an hr - eek!

Here's a link for UK Ladies to get a free fisher price rattle .. https://www.fisher-price.com/en_GB/Overjoyed/index.html

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Hey my internets working again yay!!! :) 

Aww man so many aches and pains here :( we are almost at the finish line though so at least we don't have much longer to suffer them :hugs:

DF big hugs to you :hugs: I really hope things ease up regrading illness and family v soon. 
Xxxx

Lolpants I will check out the link! Thanks

Borr aww live the picture she's adorable, so glad it's all going well and yes time does fly with a baby!

Bar :hugs: hope the feeding gets easier for you xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> :hugs: all around - sounds like a lot of you are having different issues, illness, contractions,stress ...
> 
> I have my interview in under an hr - eek!
> 
> Here's a link for UK Ladies to get a free fisher price rattle .. https://www.fisher-price.com/en_GB/Overjoyed/index.html
> 
> Lol xx

Good luck and let us know how you get on


----------



## Scottish

Oh good luck lolpants with interview! Really hope u get it xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

one minute I think I will get to go to wedding as my eye looks less swollen then it flares up again. STOP IT I wasnt eating dairy ffs! Y U Act like this stupid eye! I wanted to look nice for once.


----------



## lolpants

Interview went OK - was more of a chat really about how and why I wanna work from home etc. Was weird being 'out in the real world' - I have been a bit of a hermit in this hot weather and with all my pelvic problems! Sorry if TMI but today was 1st time I've worn pants for ages! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Interview went OK - was more of a chat really about how and why I wanna work from home etc. Was weird being 'out in the real world' - I have been a bit of a hermit in this hot weather and with all my pelvic problems! Sorry if TMI but today was 1st time I've worn pants for ages! :haha:
> 
> Lol xx

LOL so understand what you mean!! I normally meet friends on a thursday and we go in to town, but feel like I have turned into a hermit have not been able to meet them in ages either!! 

when will you know:flower: 

My pelvis is feeling a lot better today FX stays that way now!


----------



## more babies

Crystal I would check with your doctor re if you have time to shower if your water breaks. My doctor specifically told me not to waste any time getting to the hospital if my water breaks due to already being dilated and effaced. She said once my water breaks things could possibly move very quickly.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Ready, sounds like you are very well prepared, still need to get around to packing my hospital bag as well...

Lol, this weekend one of my goals is to figure out how my breast pump works. My friend gave me hers and it is a really good one. I have sterilized it and she did go over everything with me, now just have to remember :wacko: And glad that the interview went well. And I wear dresses/skirts all the time now, pants are way too much trouble :haha:

Crystal, I agree that you should talk it over with your docotor as this is your second and labour might be a bit quicker this time but I would think you would have plenty of time to have a shower, etc after your waters broke. 

Borr, I absolutely love your new pic. Isabele is too gorgeous :kiss:

Jenzy, I feel for you, it must be horrid to have to work a physical job feeling that way, (I am getting sick of having to come into work for an office job at this point). Would it be possible for you to take some sort of sick leave or something? It sounds like you would definitely qualify though not sure how those things work in the US. Here, you could take it before your leave without it affecting your time off. 

Bar, unfortunately I don't have a lot of advice but try to take comfort in the fact that she is getting your milk still. I know my prenatal instructor told us to keep breastfeeding if possible (even with challenges) so as Celtic said, maybe offering the breast and then feeding her via bottle if she refuses or something...:shrug: Obviously making sure that she is eating right now is the most important thing and it sounds like you are doing a fabulous job!


----------



## Sooz

How fast was your first labour crystal? As mine was fast and I've been told not to hang about at home this time. 

Thanks for the link to the rattle! X


----------



## pola17

Onebump I'm curious on what your midwife tells you!!

Celtic: annoying pain, isn't it? :flower:

DF: oh man!! Get better!!! :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Pola, I still haven't phoned. I don't want them to think I'm daft enough to think its labour, but by golly I'm in pain! I WILL call tomorrow if still getting them-unless I'm lucky enough to go into labour before then :haha:


----------



## lolpants

Mrs Eddie I meant pants in the British way=underwear :haha: but I have been living in maxi dresses in this heat too!

I have such great folks, they're coming to take phoebe for a couple of days to give me a lil break. I'll miss her but they'll be able to do a lot more with her than I'm physically able to at the moment! 

Crystal I would say same as Sooz.. depends on how quick your last labour was? They aay subsequent ones are quicker! I had speedy one, that's why they wanted me to do home birth this time!

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Oooo maybe you're next onebump!! 

Lol xx


----------



## Crystal5483

So my first labor was induced so I don't know what it would have been like at home!

I was Already 3cm by 36 weeks with my first whereas here I am at almost 39 and I'm 1-2cm at best. I got hooked up to Pitocin at 9pm, contractions started at 10pm, epidural at midnight - and Madison was born at 5:30am after 45 mins of pushing (big head!)

So I'm completely in the dark! I see my OB tomorrow I will have to ask!


----------



## pola17

@lol: enjoy those days off! :happydance:

Onebump: :hugs: yeah, these cramps are annoying!

I used my sterilizer for the first time! :happydance: just sterilized pacifiers and breast milk bottles for storage :happydance:
Next victim: parts of the breast pump! :happydance: I love my sterilizer :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

lolpants said:


> Mrs Eddie I meant pants in the British way=underwear :haha: but I have been living in maxi dresses in this heat too!
> 
> I have such great folks, they're coming to take phoebe for a couple of days to give me a lil break. I'll miss her but they'll be able to do a lot more with her than I'm physically able to at the moment!
> 
> Crystal I would say same as Sooz.. depends on how quick your last labour was? They aay subsequent ones are quicker! I had speedy one, that's why they wanted me to do home birth this time!
> 
> Lol xx

:rofl: I just about died reading this! Yes underwear for an interview is definitely important :thumbup:


----------



## onebumpplease

Pola, they get you so hopeful, but have read a variety of testimonials asto whether it means labour is coming and like every other sign, it seems maybe :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

This is like the TWW all over again :haha: second guessing every little symptom except worse as we have to wait for baby to arrive pity there is not a pee stick for impending labour :haha:

Pola :haha: I have one I barely have used! but they are handy all right :winkwink: much to my dismay my pains have all gone!! :haha:

crystal You can have a shower but its all down to time, I know if my waters went and contractions started I would just load up in the car and go, then tell the midwife I am going for a shower when I get to the hospital! if I was having no pains I probably have a quick one at home, I know that once pains start I would progress quickly so being an hour drive from my hospital I would be in a rush to make it on time! :haha:

Mrs Eddie bet you there is a youtube video for that :flower:

Hi Sooz and Angel and every one else :hugs:


----------



## twinkletots

The pants confusion conversation made me laugh!! which makes a change as I have been a grumpy irritable horror past few days, I am even annoying myself.

I have had period type pains and almost constant braxton hicks but no baby yet. The funny thing is that the closer it gets to my due date, the less I feel ready for the baby to come. I feel kinda scared to be honest!!

Who will be next? Angelmarie? you out there having a baby while we chat here?


----------



## onebumpplease

It's exciting times, think we must have one or two more before August...


----------



## Barhanita

Instead of 38 week bump I have this:
https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/xenia/6146665/49133/49133_600.jpg

Well, and this:


----------



## Barhanita

Remember we did a weight-day-hair color betting? Anyone has a link? Sooz? I think it was you who introduced it.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Lena is beautiful x


----------



## readynwilling

pola17 said:


> @lol: enjoy those days off! :happydance:
> 
> Onebump: :hugs: yeah, these cramps are annoying!
> 
> I used my sterilizer for the first time! :happydance: just sterilized pacifiers and breast milk bottles for storage :happydance:
> Next victim: parts of the breast pump! :happydance: I love my sterilizer :cloud9:

Pola - one benefit to BF'ing... you don't have to sterlize bottles :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

beautiful pics Bar - and you look so thin again already - JEALOUS!


----------



## twinkletots

Aaaadoooorraaabbble bar, you must be on cloud nine.
You are making us jealous having to wait here!

Agreed Celtic, its the two week wait all over again.


----------



## pola17

Ready: that's a good point! I want to breast feed, but pump as well if possible :haha:

I shaved down there, used a mirror. I'm traumatized! My happy parts look like a swollen burgher with a ball stuck in my vagina :nope: 
Maybe I will not sleep tonight :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

pola17 said:


> Ready: that's a good point! I want to breast feed, but pump as well if possible :haha:
> 
> I shaved down there, used a mirror. I'm traumatized! My happy parts look like a swollen burgher with a ball stuck in my vagina :nope:
> Maybe I will not sleep tonight :haha:

Yes but just to clarify, you only have to sterlize bottles if your are bottle feeding Formula. You can feed pumped BM from a bottle that has just been washed in hot soapy water... no sterlizing needed :flower:

I have a wax appt tomorrow at 3pm... maybe that will be enough to stimulate labor :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Ready: that's a good point! I want to breast feed, but pump as well if possible :haha:
> 
> I shaved down there, used a mirror. I'm traumatized! My happy parts look like a swollen burgher with a ball stuck in my vagina :nope:
> Maybe I will not sleep tonight :haha:

Do not worry it all returns to normal :thumbup::winkwink:



readynwilling said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Ready: that's a good point! I want to breast feed, but pump as well if possible :haha:
> 
> I shaved down there, used a mirror. I'm traumatized! My happy parts look like a swollen burgher with a ball stuck in my vagina :nope:
> Maybe I will not sleep tonight :haha:
> 
> Yes but just to clarify, you only have to sterlize bottles if your are bottle feeding Formula. You can feed pumped BM from a bottle that has just been washed in hot soapy water... no sterlizing needed :flower:
> 
> I have a wax appt tomorrow at 3pm... maybe that will be enough to stimulate labor :haha:Click to expand...

OUCH Ready the pain might just do it!!! might be that bit more painful now :flower:

I am just going to trim I think :haha::blush:

Bar you look fab and Lena is so cute and adorable :hugs:

Twinkle feeling a little similar, it is reality hitting us LOL believe me when labour starts you feel excited :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

I usually don't but im gonna buy some skin numbing cream (i can get over the counter at the drug store in the morning) and numb it up a bit... So i doubt it will send me over the edge. LOL


----------



## onebumpplease

Good luck Ready!

Celtic that's good to know


----------



## ZooMa

Love the baby pics! Keep them coming!

I forget who I've mentioned individually, and I don't want to leave anyone out... so again, a big group hug to all you new (or new-again) mommas out there!

I'm getting excited! (If you couldn't tell by the exclamation points, haha).

It was finally bearable out today, temperature-wise. Well, at least in the morning. Went for a walk with the dogs, but boy was it slow coming back. The weather had warmed up a bit by that time, but more importantly, *I* had warmed up! I think a 90 year old granny with a walker would have beat me up the last hill. :) However, I'm glad I got out because I've been doing practically nothing but napping and sitting in this darn chair reading the internet for the last few days. It's good, though - I finally feel rested. My sleeping schedule has been way off.

So, my latest worry (have to find something to worry about, don't we??) is how the baby is positioned. I'm feeling lots of pokes and jabs and pointy things all over the front of my abdomen. I hope that doesn't mean she's rolled back-to-back and all four limbs now have a bunch of room to slide across my front. Does anybody now a good way to tell how she's positioned? I tried to figure it out from the spinningbabies site but I couldn't really follow their guide, since I can't remember where the pokes seem to occur. I'll have to pay closer attention, I guess. I'm also getting what I guess is the infamous "lightening crotch," but that only happens at night sometimes. Maybe that means she's not fully ingaged yet as she has room to float up and not put pressure on those nerves?


----------



## JenzyKY

pola17 said:


> Ready: that's a good point! I want to breast feed, but pump as well if possible :haha:
> 
> I shaved down there, used a mirror. I'm traumatized! My happy parts look like a swollen burgher with a ball stuck in my vagina :nope:
> Maybe I will not sleep tonight :haha:

Haha. That's part of the reason why I decided not to shave. Plus I know the nurses and doctors don't give a crap. They'd rather just you be clean.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ZooMa said:


> Love the baby pics! Keep them coming!
> 
> I forget who I've mentioned individually, and I don't want to leave anyone out... so again, a big group hug to all you new (or new-again) mommas out there!
> 
> I'm getting excited! (If you couldn't tell by the exclamation points, haha).
> 
> It was finally bearable out today, temperature-wise. Well, at least in the morning. Went for a walk with the dogs, but boy was it slow coming back. The weather had warmed up a bit by that time, but more importantly, *I* had warmed up! I think a 90 year old granny with a walker would have beat me up the last hill. :) However, I'm glad I got out because I've been doing practically nothing but napping and sitting in this darn chair reading the internet for the last few days. It's good, though - I finally feel rested. My sleeping schedule has been way off.
> 
> So, my latest worry (have to find something to worry about, don't we??) is how the baby is positioned. I'm feeling lots of pokes and jabs and pointy things all over the front of my abdomen. I hope that doesn't mean she's rolled back-to-back and all four limbs now have a bunch of room to slide across my front. Does anybody now a good way to tell how she's positioned? I tried to figure it out from the spinningbabies site but I couldn't really follow their guide, since I can't remember where the pokes seem to occur. I'll have to pay closer attention, I guess. I'm also getting what I guess is the infamous "lightening crotch," but that only happens at night sometimes. Maybe that means she's not fully ingaged yet as she has room to float up and not put pressure on those nerves?


Hmm kicks to the front sounds like back to back but do not worry you can help change that, swimming, the exercise on spinning babies the one were you lean forward losens the ligaments to help baby turn, also bouncing on a ball helps! :thumbup:

some of my babies have been back to back but turned in labour so all is not lost I can feel my babies butt and movements on either side of my tummy :thumbup:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

bar Lena is so beautiful.. I will take my post-partum bump picture later, but I don't look as good as you :winkwink:

I am feeling really engorged today... I pump just 5 mins on lower setting after feeds to relieve some pain and it helps but it comes back again soon. Should I pump more? I am scared to over supply?? Ahhh don't know what to do :( 

Also Isabela is really awake. I started putting the paci when she wakes and it helps but sometimes she stays awake from one feed to the next, not crying or anything, just fuzzy and awake. Is this normal? Today she's been sleeping more but it's so hard to get her to sleep more than 1 or 1 and a half hours... At night it's not a problem, just during the day.


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> bar Lena is so beautiful.. I will take my post-partum bump picture later, but I don't look as good as you :winkwink:
> 
> I am feeling really engorged today... I pump just 5 mins on lower setting after feeds to relieve some pain and it helps but it comes back again soon. Should I pump more? I am scared to over supply?? Ahhh don't know what to do :(
> 
> Also Isabela is really awake. I started putting the paci when she wakes and it helps but sometimes she stays awake from one feed to the next, not crying or anything, just fuzzy and awake. Is this normal? Today she's been sleeping more but it's so hard to get her to sleep more than 1 or 1 and a half hours... At night it's not a problem, just during the day.

Hun why are you still pumping, if Isabela is feeing well from the breast and is full you are only increasing your supply by pumping after each feed and it has to be a pain in the bum as well, I pump less or you will be making enough for 3 babies :flower: 

it is normal for babies to have more awake times if she is happy and content to stay awake between feeds I would not worry about it, esp if she has sleeping at night down, that is what you want, some times they have days were they are wide awake and then you find the next they sleep alot, also when they have a growth spurt they will be fussy and want to feed all the time and this is normal they are increasing your milk supply Although I have a feeling you might not notice her first growth spurt if your producing lots of milk :thumbup:

Hope that helps :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Bar you look fab! Wow snapping back into shape! Lena is so adorable as well xxx

Pola I shaved down there last night and couldn't bare to look however soon had to when a massacre seemed to be occurring :haha: yes I hacked myself to bloody pieces and blood was evrywhere :Dohh: it's better now though but patchy :haha:

Good luck with getting a wax ready! I couldn't do it hehe


----------



## JenzyKY

Stupid work messed up my FMLA paperwork making it look like I have to come back a month earlier! I'm ready to kick some ass at this point. I'm tired of fixing other people's mistakes!! Yesterday my insurance tried to charge me for my breast pump. Sorry but that's the only benefit that Obama has done for me. Pay for it suckers!!! So upset and yet another shift to work!!! I'm not working these shifts to come back sooner! 12 weeks already sucks. 

End rant...sorry guys. 

But babiesrus sent me a coupon for 20% off ANY breast pump if anyone's insurance doesn't cover them. I don't need it.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Bar you look fab! Wow snapping back into shape! Lena is so adorable as well xxx
> 
> Pola I shaved down there last night and couldn't bare to look however soon had to when a massacre seemed to be occurring :haha: yes I hacked myself to bloody pieces and blood was evrywhere :Dohh: it's better now though but patchy :haha:
> 
> Good luck with getting a wax ready! I couldn't do it hehe

OUCH hun, kinda why I am advoiding shaving as well LOL knoing my luck I do it and go in to labour !!! midwife would be wondering what the hell you were at :haha:


----------



## lolpants

I bet midwives have seen some funny vjjs!!! :haha:

Looking ace Bar! Lena is so gorgeous too!!

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Jenzy: lol! Good point! Next time, I won't shave! :haha: and kick some asses!!

Scottish: ouchie!! :hugs:

Celtic: so glad to hear from the experience that my happy parts will be beautiful again! :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

CelticNiamh said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> bar Lena is so beautiful.. I will take my post-partum bump picture later, but I don't look as good as you :winkwink:
> 
> I am feeling really engorged today... I pump just 5 mins on lower setting after feeds to relieve some pain and it helps but it comes back again soon. Should I pump more? I am scared to over supply?? Ahhh don't know what to do :(
> 
> Also Isabela is really awake. I started putting the paci when she wakes and it helps but sometimes she stays awake from one feed to the next, not crying or anything, just fuzzy and awake. Is this normal? Today she's been sleeping more but it's so hard to get her to sleep more than 1 or 1 and a half hours... At night it's not a problem, just during the day.
> 
> Hun why are you still pumping, if Isabela is feeing well from the breast and is full you are only increasing your supply by pumping after each feed and it has to be a pain in the bum as well, I pump less or you will be making enough for 3 babies :flower:
> 
> it is normal for babies to have more awake times if she is happy and content to stay awake between feeds I would not worry about it, esp if she has sleeping at night down, that is what you want, some times they have days were they are wide awake and then you find the next they sleep alot, also when they have a growth spurt they will be fussy and want to feed all the time and this is normal they are increasing your milk supply Although I have a feeling you might not notice her first growth spurt if your producing lots of milk :thumbup:
> 
> Hope that helps :hugs:Click to expand...

I just pump in the mornings because she sleeps 6 hours at nights and my boobs are so full and it hurts. Then I pump after feeds because my breasts are too full- I don't get out much, just relieve some pain. I don't want to over supply but my breasts get so full and engorged :(


----------



## Scottish

Lol I think I must sound like I now have deformed bits down below but the massacre really wasn't as bad as its sounds haha yes there was blood everywhere but it was only a wee cut but must be extra blood flow in the area causing the extra bleeding! So that's a word of warning to all who attempt to shave ! Be careful not to nick your bits as it will bleed loads :haha:


----------



## Angelmarie

Nope, Twinkle - no sign of baby here yet. Worst luck! :dohh:

BArhanita- that's pretty impressive weight loss. I doubt I will be brave enough to post a photo! well done you. :thumbup: Lena is so lovely. Hope you're enjoying being a Mummy :flower:

I have trimmed down there for now but I plan on using veet when I can be bothered. :haha: I don't think I could brave waxing at the minute. 

Jenzy - hope you get your paperwork etc sorted. It's appalling when work gets important stuff like that wrong! :nope:

Hi Celtic! :hugs:

So all ok here. My consultant appointment went ok. She is letting me go 10 days past my dates so I have a section booked in for the 14th should nothing happen before then. Fingers crossed! 

I had an awful day today. I took Eden to summer school this morning which is a 1.5 mile round trip. then realised i had forgotten bis lunch and had to come home, get it and take it to him. THEN i had to pick him up later in the day! :dohh: i ended up walking over 5 miles in the blistering heat and it totally broke me. I have had four showers today, my feet are like footballs and I have blisters! :cry: I've felt rough since but still no particular signs of labour except this awful ache in my hips, back and pelvis. It's not getting any worse though just constantly ouch so I figure its a whole lot of nothing... Again. :dohh:


----------



## Angelmarie

borr.dg.baby said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> bar Lena is so beautiful.. I will take my post-partum bump picture later, but I don't look as good as you :winkwink:
> 
> I am feeling really engorged today... I pump just 5 mins on lower setting after feeds to relieve some pain and it helps but it comes back again soon. Should I pump more? I am scared to over supply?? Ahhh don't know what to do :(
> 
> Also Isabela is really awake. I started putting the paci when she wakes and it helps but sometimes she stays awake from one feed to the next, not crying or anything, just fuzzy and awake. Is this normal? Today she's been sleeping more but it's so hard to get her to sleep more than 1 or 1 and a half hours... At night it's not a problem, just during the day.
> 
> Hun why are you still pumping, if Isabela is feeing well from the breast and is full you are only increasing your supply by pumping after each feed and it has to be a pain in the bum as well, I pump less or you will be making enough for 3 babies :flower:
> 
> it is normal for babies to have more awake times if she is happy and content to stay awake between feeds I would not worry about it, esp if she has sleeping at night down, that is what you want, some times they have days were they are wide awake and then you find the next they sleep alot, also when they have a growth spurt they will be fussy and want to feed all the time and this is normal they are increasing your milk supply Although I have a feeling you might not notice her first growth spurt if your producing lots of milk :thumbup:
> 
> Hope that helps :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I just pump in the mornings because she sleeps 6 hours at nights and my boobs are so full and it hurts. Then I pump after feeds because my breasts are too full- I don't get out much, just relieve some pain. I don't want to over supply but my breasts get so full and engorged :(Click to expand...

I wouldn't pump, Hun. Try putting a warm flannel on your chest. Let them leak out a little bit otherwise you will end up in a vicious circle :nope: hope it settles down for you soon :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> bar Lena is so beautiful.. I will take my post-partum bump picture later, but I don't look as good as you :winkwink:
> 
> I am feeling really engorged today... I pump just 5 mins on lower setting after feeds to relieve some pain and it helps but it comes back again soon. Should I pump more? I am scared to over supply?? Ahhh don't know what to do :(
> 
> Also Isabela is really awake. I started putting the paci when she wakes and it helps but sometimes she stays awake from one feed to the next, not crying or anything, just fuzzy and awake. Is this normal? Today she's been sleeping more but it's so hard to get her to sleep more than 1 or 1 and a half hours... At night it's not a problem, just during the day.
> 
> Hun why are you still pumping, if Isabela is feeing well from the breast and is full you are only increasing your supply by pumping after each feed and it has to be a pain in the bum as well, I pump less or you will be making enough for 3 babies :flower:
> 
> it is normal for babies to have more awake times if she is happy and content to stay awake between feeds I would not worry about it, esp if she has sleeping at night down, that is what you want, some times they have days were they are wide awake and then you find the next they sleep alot, also when they have a growth spurt they will be fussy and want to feed all the time and this is normal they are increasing your milk supply Although I have a feeling you might not notice her first growth spurt if your producing lots of milk :thumbup:
> 
> Hope that helps :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I just pump in the mornings because she sleeps 6 hours at nights and my boobs are so full and it hurts. Then I pump after feeds because my breasts are too full- I don't get out much, just relieve some pain. I don't want to over supply but my breasts get so full and engorged :(Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't pump, Hun. Try putting a warm flannel on your chest. Let them leak out a little bit otherwise you will end up in a vicious circle :nope: hope it settles down for you soon :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh you poor thing Angel hope your poor feet are ok :hugs:

Borr I agree do not pump your encouraging the breast to produce more than you need feed and as Angel says let them leak your body will adjust to her needs and it will all settle down :) your doing great :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

For those of you shaving - good luck! I didn't with Madison and I won't this time. I do "trim" down the bush as close to akin as possible and shave bikini line. 

I love getting waxed. It makes things so smooth and I have an awesome girl who does it! 

Lots of cramping and lower back ache tonight. More contractions that are taking up the whole belly I swear we shall see. Going to walk the mall quick and then home to see what if anything progresses.


----------



## readynwilling

i just lost a huge chunk of mucus (not bloody tho) and im having some pretty good BH's right now... but im still not getting my hopes up LOL


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks ladies I guess I will stop but how do I relieve the engorgement? Especially in the morning my boobs are so full?


----------



## readynwilling

you can actually try cabbage in your bra - but you have to be VERY careful as you can dry right up. Google it :)


----------



## mac1979

Borr, I am having the opposite problem as you. I am still pumping but not a lot is coming out. I pump every time X eats and hardly producing anything. I am taking Fenugreek to help, but I still can't produce much. Just 3-4 oz a day. Before I feed him I put X to my boob, he latches but goes to sleep right away, when I give him a bottle he takes it right down, then I pump and get some milk. I am at a loss for what to do, I want to breast feed but my body is thinking differently. I am beginning to feel like I am failing at providing the best for my boy.


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, I hear you! We saw 2 lactation consultants already and it helped so much to understand what is going on... (The second LC is extremely well-known in the area, and I 100% trust her opinion).

I can at some point re-type her diagnosis, but a shortened version is: some babies are not mature enough to take the breast, even if the mother is doing everything right. Especially is they are born earlier (before 39 weeks). They are sleepy and not strong enough to take the breast. They need time and practice of the sucking reflex. Usually they are better by their due-date. 

Lena has the same problem - falling asleep at the breast, but being ok with the bottle as it's easier. She also had a tongue-tight, which adds up to the problem.

So my LC developed this plan: feed as much as possible, to prevent jaundice and gain as much weight as possible. Feed with bottle, but only skin-to-skin at a breast, so the baby gets used to a breast being a happy place. Pump to keep on the supply. Once sucking is better, downgrade to level P nipple (on Dr. Brown), as those are harder to suck. Then maybe go to even harder to suck nipple. And once the baby is more ready, start working on the breast (I will have to be seeing her for that).

It is our individual plan, that might not suite some one else. But I just wanted to let you know that you are not alone. And please try to see a LC, if you aren't already seeing one. With the new health insurance law, a lot of plans cover it.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I have read up on engorgement and I am going to try a few things to ease the pain. :)

bar and Mac sorry you are going through that. it must be so frustrating. I also had a hard time latching with Isabela and for us the solution was the nipple shield. I am still using it but I can see how my nipples are taking better shape and Isabela is getting better at sucking and I am sure we will get rid of it soon. Maybe that can help?


----------



## Barhanita

Borr, I tried shields. Unfortunately, Lena is too sleepy to suck on it. She needs some milk flowing out at all times to stimulate it.


----------



## Sooz

Nothing doing here, I just ache in my pelvis, hips and legs with some mildly uncomfortable BH every now and then. Boring! 

Bor I used to take an ounce off before feeding for the first couple of weeks as Paige found it hard to latch properly when I was engorged. Aside from that I used to hot and cold compress. It settled down quite quickly.


----------



## lolpants

I am getting jealous of all you people having signs! I wanna lose some plug or have some contractions (I bet I won't say that when it starts!!)

Mac, borr and bar... you're all doing great!! At least you're all trying, which is a lot more than some people do.

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I have no signs at all. As usual. Sigh. I think its going to be over due for me. Got hospital app next thurs and I dont want to go, wasnt well enough yesterday to go. I want to just go and have my baby not sit in there for 2 to 3 hours waiting about on an app that takes 10 minutes in total.

OMG single digit days!!!! 

And I have a wedding to go to later, eye behaving sort of., feel like crap still.


----------



## twinkletots

Sounds like the rest of the august bumps might just hang in there until August after all!
Today, I feel nothing. Braxton hicks have settled, period type pains gone, baby all quiet and not even that tired. Could the no signs be a sign?!!:shrug:

Angel that's good they are leaving you to go 10 days over, there is more of a chance it could all happen naturally for you now :hugs:

Well done to all you ladies still persevering with breastfeeding, you're doing great! It does take a while to get fully in to it and for your milk supply to adjust but after a few weeks it really does get easier.

39 weeks today for me :happydance:


----------



## twinkletots

ZooMa said:


> Love the baby pics! Keep them coming!
> 
> I forget who I've mentioned individually, and I don't want to leave anyone out... so again, a big group hug to all you new (or new-again) mommas out there!
> 
> I'm getting excited! (If you couldn't tell by the exclamation points, haha).
> 
> It was finally bearable out today, temperature-wise. Well, at least in the morning. Went for a walk with the dogs, but boy was it slow coming back. The weather had warmed up a bit by that time, but more importantly, *I* had warmed up! I think a 90 year old granny with a walker would have beat me up the last hill. :) However, I'm glad I got out because I've been doing practically nothing but napping and sitting in this darn chair reading the internet for the last few days. It's good, though - I finally feel rested. My sleeping schedule has been way off.
> 
> So, my latest worry (have to find something to worry about, don't we??) is how the baby is positioned. I'm feeling lots of pokes and jabs and pointy things all over the front of my abdomen. I hope that doesn't mean she's rolled back-to-back and all four limbs now have a bunch of room to slide across my front. Does anybody now a good way to tell how she's positioned? I tried to figure it out from the spinningbabies site but I couldn't really follow their guide, since I can't remember where the pokes seem to occur. I'll have to pay closer attention, I guess. I'm also getting what I guess is the infamous "lightening crotch," but that only happens at night sometimes. Maybe that means she's not fully ingaged yet as she has room to float up and not put pressure on those nerves?

Sounds like baby might be back to back if you are getting lots of pointy limbs out front and to the sides. My baby is back to back and I feel the same.
Midwife gave me a leaflet with advice on how to get baby to turn which basically involves forward lean positions e.g over a bean bag or birthing ball, on all fours, swimming. Also to rest in left side lying with a pillow between the knees.

So far, my baby is staying put but hoping there's still time. My last baby was back to back too and didn't turn which meant I felt all my labour pains and contractions in my low back. very ouchy!!

Come on babies, get your bottoms out front please!


----------



## lolpants

Me and Sooz 39 weeks today too - and all 3 of us are team yellow! Not long to go till we get to know what colour are bumps are! :happydance:
... and I like the thinking that 'no sign is a sign' ... That must mean I am about to drop then! :haha:

Hope you enjoy the wedding DF - If you cry it can set off labour :winkwink:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I didnt get invited to the ceremony just after. And I wouldnt cry anyway, though I can find stuff to cry about easy enough just by looking at my bank account.


----------



## ZooMa

Well, here it is again - 4:30 AM and woke up hungry, can't get back to sleep, having a bowl of cereal and a peach now and reading the interwebs.

Bor, Barr, Mac - I'm sorry you all are having troubles, but I admire you so much for your perseverance and dedication. Even though progress is slow, it seems like you are all on the right track and I wish you the best of luck.

Heading off to review the spinning babies website again for fetal positioning. I did go swimming today for the first time in well over a year. Honestly, it wasn't as great as I imagined it would be. It could be that the pool didn't get deeper than 3.5 feet, and it was a (relatively) cool and cloudy evening. By cool, I mean 80 degrees - about the same temperature as the water. I didn't get that "ahhh, refreshing" feeling I was imagining last week when it was too flippin hot out to even venture outside.


----------



## Dragonfly

Oh the stupid questions are coming! 
https://haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com/

Been on facebook every day, said today on status how long I have yet and still get asked if I had my baby yet. So I just say yes I forgot to tell you all and just got on with facebook.


----------



## Sooz

Yep one week to go :dance: Hopefully not much longer than that anyway. 

What do you team yellowers think you're having? I think another girl here. 

DF I'm actually putting a status on with my Dh tonight asking people not to hassle us, they'll definitely know when the baby is here.


----------



## twinkletots

I don't know sooz, I keep swithering. Initially I definitely thought boy cos pregnancy felt different but now thinking girl. Basically I have no clue!! Happy either way tho. Do you have a preference? Think my dh wants a boy but given our recent worries with the scan I just hope for a healthy baby


----------



## babyhopes2010

can i come in.................29th boy x


----------



## nic81

Hi all. I am due on August 17th. We are having a boy. Already have a daughter Caitlin who is 2.5yrs. Exciting times ahead!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Doc appt today - non stress test at 2pm EST then appointment at 2:30pm EST. 

Can't wait to see what she says today!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Celtic, sorry those promising labour signs have gone away, hopefully they will be back soon :thumbup:

Bar, you look awesome, good for you!

Scottish, ouch is all I can say. Pola your description of that "area" made me :haha:

I have been regularly grooming myself but all this talk reminds me that I need to make an appointment with a professional before D Day!

:hugs: Angel, I hope today is better!

I agree too regarding all the BFing comments, it is really helpful for us first-timers to hear about all of the new Mom's experience with this.

Happy 39 weeks Twinkle, Lol and Sooz!

Crystal, I hope all goes well at your appointment!

Nothing new here. I have been feeling a bit more stiff lately if I sit for too long so I make sure to stand up and do a few simple exercises every hour in my office. I am and starting to get those lightening crotch pains that others have talked about, lovely....:haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Photo shoot today!! :) :happydance: 

And 9 days post partum picture, fitting into pre pregnancy jeans :) so proud of me


----------



## Dragonfly

Tried to go out there and take pictures of friends wedding but standing around hurt my feet and back so I had to come back in. I really want to make them a wedding present of a photo book and I havnt seen them any where yet and I am so tired from the sun and heat. Slightly gutted now as I really dont think I will get what I want for them. Always later on if they arnt busy with every one else which I am sure they will be.


----------



## pola17

Mrs Eddie: :haha: sorry! :blush:

DF: sorry it's too hot to take pictures! :( these last weeks are so difficult! :flower:

Girls, I also have no signs Mikael is debuting anytime soon! :haha:
I have a scan and a fetal monitor tomorrow morning! 
On Monday OB/GYN is going to check my pelvis, so I'm crossing my fingers it won't be a stretched one and I can have my natural delivery! :)
Went to the movies last night with DH. Now baby is heavy for me. I'm uncomfortable if I'm walking or seating! :dohh:


----------



## pola17

Lily: good to see you back in shape! I hope I can follow your steps! :thumbup:


----------



## Sooz

twinkletots said:


> I don't know sooz, I keep swithering. Initially I definitely thought boy cos pregnancy felt different but now thinking girl. Basically I have no clue!! Happy either way tho. Do you have a preference? Think my dh wants a boy but given our recent worries with the scan I just hope for a healthy baby

I have zero preference but will be shocked as hell if it is a boy I'm so convinced. All my MW and DH think I'm having a boy though (and DH wants a boy quite strongly). 

It's getting pretty exciting now, though I can't text or call anyone without them freaking it's a labour warning!


----------



## Dragonfly

well there is no alcohol at the wedding, least I wont feel left out :) still not dressed for it so I looked out of place earlier trying to get pics. Cant wear what I want either as my feet are like balloons.


----------



## pola17

DF: to the liquor comment :haha:
It won't be long until you can wear any shoes! :hugs:

Sooz: I can picture a situation if you texting someone and they thinking you're in labor :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Looking awesome Borr!


----------



## Dragonfly

I am so going to OD on shloer soon!


----------



## Crystal5483

This rain is making me tired. Thank goodness I'm working like a half day :) 2 hours 15 mins to go and 30 minutes is lunch :)


----------



## ZooMa

Move baby move! She's been very quiet yesterday and today. I was pretty active yesterday, and previously it was normal for her to rest after my exertion (ha). I've felt a few wriggles, but not her dancing and prancing that I usually feel. Maybe she's moved into a better position? Come on, baby, move! Don't make your momma worry.


----------



## lolpants

Hello to the new ladies! 

I have no idea what team I'm on...most people think boy.. my DD is desperate for a girl!

Good luck with your appointments pola and crystal!

Zooma it's normal to not get as much movement now... drink something cold and have a lay down and monitor for an hour. If you're still worried after that, then go in for real monitoring. .. I found out I was having movements and not even feeling them!!

Df I'm sure you'll manage tp get some great pics... don't worry what others think re what you're wearing. .. you're pregnant and it's hot! I love that link too... as if your friends wouldn't know when you have the baby! ?!

Lol xx


----------



## bella21

babyhopes2010 said:


> can i come in.................29th boy x

welcome! :hi:



nic81 said:


> Hi all. I am due on August 17th. We are having a boy. Already have a daughter Caitlin who is 2.5yrs. Exciting times ahead!!


congrats and welcome!! :hi:


Hi ladies how is everyone today? :flower: No progress here either! I think my yeast infection is finally gone (i hope)...and no progress after losing some of my show the other day :shrug: was on the edge of my seat for a couple days but now I think he's just being stubborn or my cervix was just irritated. 

Im not really sure what to do, OH and I found a 3 bedroom house for rent , but the way the guy made it sound it wouldn't be ready until september maybe early october. nope, he told us it'd be ready august 15th (my due date). Im not sure ill be able to handle moving after just having a baby ... or right before going into labor :dohh:


----------



## twinkletots

Zooma, my baby has been having lots of quiet time too. I even got my Doppler out twice today to check heartbeat.
Think as lol says they are running out of space so its easier not to feel the movements anymore. Hope baby gets going soon!

Tricky one Bella, would you need to move in on that exact date in august? You could always leave it until a few days after if you're busy i.e. squeezing out a baby!!


----------



## mac1979

For all who are nursing or have nursed...is it common to have one really good boob and the other not produce as much? I notice when I pump my right boob produces more than my left on a consistent basis. Which I find odd because my right boob is the small one.


----------



## twinkletots

I had that Mac, one boob would always produce way more milk than the other.
I still have one boob slightly bigger than the other but not in a noticeable way!


----------



## Sooz

Yes my right was always better than my left boob Mac.


----------



## pola17

ZooMa, I´m having an ice cream now, and it made my boy move! :thumbup:

I´m so excited!! The pack and play´s mattress arrived on the mail today! Mikael can officially arrive anytime he wants to! :happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

Nothing like browsing BnB while on the non stress test :) I've had two "contractions" while hooked up... Maybe the OB will see this and say something lol


----------



## readynwilling

i think my left boob was my good boob - i forget exactly tho - but i definately had one produce more then the other! 

I had a bit more mucus last night, but not much else since. A couple BH while walking around the mall. 

Im still washing baby stuff, and my pump peices and my bottles... still not packed my bag LOL. I actually booked a 1hr massage on tuesday - im gonna get her to hit ALL the labour pressure points if i am still pregnant.


----------



## Dragonfly

My left one is my mega boob .


----------



## CelticNiamh

I go out for a little while and come back with lots to read :happydance: yay! 

OOOH Big welcome to the Newbies, hope you join in we are a very chatty bunch and thread moves fast, but I think there is great support in here, so do not be shy!:flower:


pola17 said:


> Mrs Eddie: :haha: sorry! :blush:
> 
> DF: sorry it's too hot to take pictures! :( these last weeks are so difficult! :flower:
> 
> Girls, I also have no signs Mikael is debuting anytime soon! :haha:
> I have a scan and a fetal monitor tomorrow morning!
> On Monday OB/GYN is going to check my pelvis, so I'm crossing my fingers it won't be a stretched one and I can have my natural delivery! :)
> Went to the movies last night with DH. Now baby is heavy for me. I'm uncomfortable if I'm walking or seating! :dohh:

So know that feeling, feel so heavy now! oh the fun :haha: good luck at the scan!! Pola your body wont make a baby that is to big for your pelvis so please do not worry about that! yes if you have GD baby can get to big so that is why they pay close attention, babies can sometimes have trouble getting out when they get them selfs in a funny position, but even that can be fixed with time, if baby is happy or in my case on my little guy Paul they turned him while she my doctor examined me in Labour (( eyes popping from head!!!)) 



ZooMa said:


> Move baby move! She's been very quiet yesterday and today. I was pretty active yesterday, and previously it was normal for her to rest after my exertion (ha). I've felt a few wriggles, but not her dancing and prancing that I usually feel. Maybe she's moved into a better position? Come on, baby, move! Don't make your momma worry.

OH I second LOLpants have a rest and ice cold water!! always works for me :thumbup:



mac1979 said:


> For all who are nursing or have nursed...is it common to have one really good boob and the other not produce as much? I notice when I pump my right boob produces more than my left on a consistent basis. Which I find odd because my right boob is the small one.

Yep same for me as well!!!

DF oh cool no drink!!! you wont have to watch every one get drunk around you now :happydance: it is so hot today well down here in Carlow any way! sun has been out for most of the day as well!!

Bella ya on yeast infection being gone :happydance:

Crystal oooh will they check your cervix today!!!!:happydance:

Sooz It is getting so close now!! can not wait to see what these team yellow bumps turn in to!!!

Borr great picture you look fab!!! :flower:

Angel how are you doing today :hugs:

Mrs Eddie, I am hoping something is happening in there so if my doc checks on Tuesday my cervix is looking good for Labour!!! must see what my bishop score would be for induction :haha:


so my friend called up yesterday and brought some supper cute baby boy outfits for the hospital :cloud9: they are sooo cute!! 
weird thing is I had a dream last night as clear as day that I was induced and baby was smaller than my others with black hair and a GIRL :haha: I was like nope I am having a boy :dohh: and I even had a name I called her Grace how Weird is that!!! may be I am thinking of my sister :haha: I do not care I just want my baby at this stage :haha:

Oh and clever me went to buy nappies today, I saw newborn on the pack and it had a cut out bit for cord!! open the bag when I got home and they are for tiny babies!! 2-5 pounds :dohh: not a chance in hell will my baby be that small!!must make sure I read the packet correctly the next time:haha:

So I have been kinda worring that my blood sugars are running high all the time, always above the level I am aiming for, I would not mind if it was the odd one but its all the time, I hope baby is ok when born and does not have problems with low blood sugars :nope: they have been much better today :happydance: so supper happy with that! I was expecting them to start coming down as they normally do at this point in pregnancy as your hormones start changing getting ready for labour :shrug: no sign yet! so then I am thinking I hope that does not mean I am stuck with this after baby gets here !!! ha full of worry today! :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

Cervix checked... 3+cm dilated! 

70% effaced and -2 station ... She did a sweep too! 

And then told me if nothing happens tonight then to have sex tomorrow night as she is On Call Sunday - but I've been in NO mood for sex lol


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Exciting stuff Crystal, maybe you will have your little girl this weekend!

Celtic, weird I have had dreams that Isla is a boy too and she is definitely a girl, (we confirmed that at the last ultrasound :haha:). I also had a very random dream last night that I was married to Keanu Reeves and lived in Paris :rofl: I love Paris but am not sure why Keanu and I chose to shack up there???


----------



## CelticNiamh

Crystal5483 said:


> Cervix checked... 3+cm dilated!
> 
> 70% effaced and -2 station ... She did a sweep too!
> 
> And then told me if nothing happens tonight then to have sex tomorrow night as she is On Call Sunday - but I've been in NO mood for sex lol

:happydance::happydance: brilliant you wont be long waiting for labour to start I would love be at the same effacement and dialated at my appointment! chances are slim though :haha: go on now get busy with your OH :winkwink:

Mrs Eddie, it because Keanu is hot :haha: love Paris as well 

weird these dreams we have at times, it is kinda my thing I always dream of the baby at the end, and I normally get the hair colour right as well so at least I know baby will have black hair :thumbup: never dreamt I was having a girl when I knew I was having a boy!! I think I am thinking for my sister LOL


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Just a bit odd, I used to have a massive crush on him when I was like 13 and Speed first came out. Haven't thought of him in years, though I did meet him once a few years ago at the Film Festival in Toronto.


----------



## readynwilling

Wohoo Crystal! Hopefully the sweep does the trick! I am now hairless, adjuste and my toes are pretty... Monday would be convienent for me. Maybe i'll take a LONG walk and hot bath sunday night. Thats what i did with miss J and she was born on a monday morning :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Crystal5483 said:


> Cervix checked... 3+cm dilated!
> 
> 70% effaced and -2 station ... She did a sweep too!
> 
> And then told me if nothing happens tonight then to have sex tomorrow night as she is On Call Sunday - but I've been in NO mood for sex lol




Mrs. Eddie said:


> Just a bit odd, I used to have a massive crush on him when I was like 13 and Speed first came out. Haven't thought of him in years, though I did meet him once a few years ago at the Film Festival in Toronto.


Blame it on the hormones :haha: ooh is he a nice guy! I met Sylvester Stallone once!! felt sorry for him with all the screaming mad ones trying to claw each others eyes out to get to him!! I was dragged up to see him by a friend she was the worst LOL


----------



## lolpants

Left was best for me last time
.. wonder if will be same this time?

I think it's common to have dreams of baby turning out to be opposite sex of what you were told... I did with phoebe but not had any this time I'm team yellow. 

Sounding promising Crystal 

Lol xx


----------



## Barhanita

yay Crystal!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Crystal sounds like you are next!:happydance:

Hope breast feeding starts going the way you ladies are wanting it to! Im getting nervous about it, I hope I am able to! 

Do any of you feel like your heart skips beats when you get BH? Mine does and I hate it! My Dr says its normal but it's still scary and uncomfortable! :nope:


----------



## Scottish

Borr u look fab! Well done xx

DF I hope the wedding went well and you arnt to knackered xx

Happy 39 weeks sooz lolpants and twinkletots! Arrggh time is flying now 

I canna mind if I had a better boob for bf last time as was near 10 years ago now ! But shall find out soon! I have already got good supply in right side as it gets so itchy when I scratch I get milk coming out haha

Crystal good luck you are v close now! An jelious ! Wonder if I will be able to get a sweep at my consultant appointment on Monday hmmm I may ask and see!!! Would live to go into labour before my induction


----------



## onebumpplease

Crystal, it all sounds very promising! Woohoo :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

Yay Crystal! Looking forward to your next update!! :D


----------



## Crystal5483

Lots of cramping tonight!! Every time Mack moves its like I'm getting kicked in the stomach - lower back pain too! 

Definitely getting pink tinged mucous from the check / sweep. 

Hasn't stopped me from doing stuff around the house like laundry, dishes etc. I feel like its not clean enough!


----------



## readynwilling

good signs Crystal :hugs:

Tomorrow its supposed to be rainy... I have plans to bake cupcakes with J, and we are going with DH to pick up some car parts for his mustang... and not sure what else we are up to. Then sunday we have a b-day party to go to - its princess themed so i bought J a sophia the 1st costume to wear :cloud9:


----------



## ZooMa

I think baby moved back to her favorite position -- back nestled firmly up against my right side. I think she had spun for a day to back on the left with feetsies wriggling around up front. I felt her a lot, then, and now her moveable parts are more hidden and harder to feel which had me nervous for a while. She's twisty and squirmy now, though, so all is good.

Here's hoping that everyone that's ready for their babies doesn't have to wait much longer... and those who want to bake a little more have some time to enojy these last few weeks!


----------



## JenzyKY

Go Crystal go!!!

I feel off tonight. Can't put my finger on it. I am pretty much hip pain free though!! I highly suggest a pregnancy specialized chiropractor. It has changed my pregnant life so much. I was going to be begging for an induction from the terrible pain. Best $15 copay ever! 2 appointments so far and going back Monday.


----------



## readynwilling

OH YEAH Jenzy! I have been seeing a pregnancy chiro ever since 15 weeks i think!! I saw her monthly for most of my pregnancy, and then the last 6 weeks i have gone biweekly. I also have had several pregnancy massages from a lady at the same place, so they can look at my "chart" and the massage therapist can focus on muscles in areas that the chiro said were "tight" or locked up. I feel pretty darn fantastic for my gestation! I also have $400/year coverage of Chiro and of Massage - so its been paid for 100% so far, otherwise i might not have been so lucky!

Still struggling with names here.... Pretty sure his first name is Tyler... which of these do you guys like?
Tyler Benjamin Machen
Tyler Zachary Machen
Tyler Cameron Machen
Tyler Anthony Machen
Tyler Michael Machen
Tyler Patrick Machen

NONE of them are family names... cause DH and I will never settle on a family name.. i want David, he wants Terrance. So im going with random names that i think sound nice. NOW Patrick is sorta special because both my younger brother (22) and my FIL are born on March 17th (St. Patricks day)... i kinda like Tyler Patrick, but is that corney?


----------



## JenzyKY

I like Patrick. I love that its special and it has a nice ring to it if he is in trouble. :haha: No one will know that's the reason unless you want them to. It's not corny.


----------



## pola17

I love both Tyler Benjamin and Tyler Patrick!


----------



## mac1979

I like Tyler Patrick, it is easiest to get out if you are upset. I am also a big fan of Tyler Anthony (Anthony is my hubby's name).

Good news on the boob front. X latched and fed twice today, he didn't eat a lot and I had to do a bottle after, but he latched and fed. I am pretty happy with baby steps.


----------



## bella21

ready - I like patrick....but i also love love love the name cameron...just not quite sure it flows well :)

twinkle- were going to see if we can put it back to september 1st...hopefully!!

crystal- so exciting!!! hope things start moving along for you!!! doesn't seem like you'll have much longer to go :)


nothing new here...just loads of BH when on my feet and little crampys...im hoping the doctor checks for dilation on monday!


----------



## bella21

oh and I have my check-in at the hospital tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Barhanita

I like Tyler Cameron and Tyler Patrick Machen

Yay Mac! We are still almost exclusively on the bottles.

Lena is having a very fussy night. We are both very gassy, so I think I need to change my diet somehow. Any suggestion?


----------



## JenzyKY

Anyone have a baby k'tan? I think mine is too big. I guess I will have to return it today. Any of you with kids already have any recommendations? Should I get another k'tan or something different?


----------



## Barhanita

Jenzy, that reminds me - we went on our first Moby walk today. I was so scared about her positioning in it!!! But overall I liked it. Even figured out how to wrap it!


----------



## Sooz

Bar it might be dairy products. Quite a lot of mums end up going dairy free for a while.


----------



## Barhanita

I have been eating quite a bit of diary. I will try out a few days without it.


----------



## Sooz

Ready I like Tyler Anthony. Paige was going to be a Tyler James, Anthony is my bils name. 

Crustal it all sounds super positive for you, hope it leads to something. 

I've been feeling progressively more sick the last two days and have had a spotty outbreak after months of great skin. Thinking it might be a hormone surge getting ready for the end perhaps? Otherwise, zilch happening here.


----------



## twinkletots

I think Patrick is nice too.

Sooz I was feeling super nauseous for a couple of days and had strong period type cramps and hundreds of Braxton hicks.
Today no nausea or anything else. Just had two bowls of cereal and a diet coke for breakfast!! 
When are you coming out baby?! Why do you not get a two day countdown to labour or something, save all this symptom spotting and guessing. It's driving me nuts


----------



## Dragonfly

So my granddad is in for an emergency op today as they found a tumour on his intestines.Now wondering if he will get to meet new baby. I havnt seen him since jan, I wondered where he was and asked but my mum said she didnt want to say. So I dont even know if he will get to meet this baby or not. And I have a quiet baby today too and last night even though I went to a friends wedding.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Dragonfly said:


> So my granddad is in for an emergency op today as they found a tumour on his intestines.Now wondering if he will get to meet new baby. I havnt seen him since jan, I wondered where he was and asked but my mum said she didnt want to say. So I dont even know if he will get to meet this baby or not. And I have a quiet baby today too and last night even though I went to a friends wedding.

:hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh DF how awful :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Every one keeps saying I wont go in to labour if I am worried or stressed, dosnt seem possible to escape really since every one even myself is ill.


----------



## lolpants

Glad you're getting movements Zooma! 

Ready I think you should go with Patrick on the back of your reasons. 

:hugs: DF 

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

DF so sorry hope your he is ok!

Ready I think patrick as well, I like Anthony as well, but that is because that my DH second name :thumbup:


Seems it is my baby turn to be supper quite only felt 3 movements so far this morning and they were only slight ones :dohh: sitting with a ice cold glas of water and going to poke him see if I can wake him up!! I am wondering if it has anything to do with my blood sugars they have come down a lot which is great yay


----------



## twinkletots

Ok ladies, I am walking around in toys r us and think I had a couple of contractions. Plus had a slight bloody show.
The contractions don't seem to be progressing now I am home so not sure what to think. Is this the beginnings of labour or not?!!!


----------



## Scottish

Dragonfly sending you big hugs :hugs: and wishing your grandad well xxxx

So many choices ready ! I think they all sound good haha! I can't decide but I am having big problems with a name here:( just don't know what one I want!

Twinkletots and sooz I also had a couple of nauseated days just a few days ago which was like how I felt for the first 16 weeks of this pregnancy but now it seems to have subsided and I feel hungry all the time! I really can't seem to fill up! 

Hope things going well with you crystal! 

Celtic that's great news on your blood sugars :) yay ! Hope baby gets a move on xx


----------



## Scottish

Twinkletots that does sound like the beginning! Maybe just wait and see how they progress but certinally things may happen v soon for you :) good luck and I hope it's the beginning oh am excited for you hehe and jealous haha


----------



## onebumpplease

Oooo twinkletots!

Edit: spellcheck turned my oooo into poop.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Twinkle it can not be far off through esp with a bloody show!! walking and squats LOL 

Scottish nothing yet at all!! I have to say I am freaking out a little rang my hubby he is home at 1 so if nothing then we are going to go in!! its just not his normal pattern :dohh: so far ice water and snack have not worked! ok just felt a tiny movement now! phew still not like what I normally get!!!:dohh:


----------



## onebumpplease

Celtic better safe than sorry eh! My wee bambino is quieter than normal, but because she is moving I want to leave it till late afternoon to see if she has just switched around her quiet and her busy times.


----------



## CelticNiamh

onebumpplease said:


> Celtic better safe than sorry eh! My wee bambino is quieter than normal, but because she is moving I want to leave it till late afternoon to see if she has just switched around her quiet and her busy times.

yea! have had a little more movement now so wait and see what lunch time brings


----------



## Crystal5483

Celtic so sorry that your LO isn't as active today. I've noticed that a lot with Mack she has slowed down the last few days. 

LOTS of backache and cramping today! Took a hot shower and still got them. They don't go away when I move. Been fairly consistent in the 10-15min range. Waiting for DH to get home from his 4am to now shift ... He will surely be a peach in the delivery room on no sleep :-/ if we have to go in. Oh well!


----------



## JenzyKY

Water broke I think. Update later


----------



## Scottish

Oh wow jenzy! :hugs: good luck eeekkk lots going on here today!


----------



## CelticNiamh

wow all go!

I am going to get checked DH is home his mum coming over

crystal your so going in baby is on the way yay :happydance:

jenkzy oh wow update when you can


----------



## Scottish

Good luck Celtic! Xxx


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck Celtic!!

Jenzy woohoo!! Can't wait to hear!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Good Luck Celtic x

Oh Jenzy, I am so excited for you :happydance: can't wait to hear more!


----------



## twinkletots

Think this is it for me ladies, will update you if baby arrives by end of today.
Man these contractions hurt!!!
Good luck jenzy!


----------



## readynwilling

Barhanita said:


> I like Tyler Cameron and Tyler Patrick Machen
> 
> Yay Mac! We are still almost exclusively on the bottles.
> 
> Lena is having a very fussy night. We are both very gassy, so I think I need to change my diet somehow. Any suggestion?

I was also gonna suggest Dairy :hugs:



JenzyKY said:


> Anyone have a baby k'tan? I think mine is too big. I guess I will have to return it today. Any of you with kids already have any recommendations? Should I get another k'tan or something different?

I have a k`tan on a few friends suggestions. I haven`t used it yet tho. 



Dragonfly said:


> So my granddad is in for an emergency op today as they found a tumour on his intestines.Now wondering if he will get to meet new baby. I havnt seen him since jan, I wondered where he was and asked but my mum said she didnt want to say. So I dont even know if he will get to meet this baby or not. And I have a quiet baby today too and last night even though I went to a friends wedding.

Sorry to hear about your g`dad. I hope the op went ok :hugs:



JenzyKY said:


> Water broke I think. Update later

OHHHHH Good luck!

And i hope the contractions turn into something for your Crystal! 

Thanks for all the reply`s about the middle name. I asked DH his response was `maybe`:wacko:


----------



## JenzyKY

On way to hospital. 2-3 minutes apart.


----------



## onebumpplease

Argh Jenzy and Twinkletots! So envious ;-)


----------



## Crystal5483

Woohoo Jenzy!!!


----------



## lolpants

:happydance: oooo babies are coming, babies are coming!!! :happydance:


(and I echo onebump = jealous!!)

Good luck Ladies!!!

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

Good luck Jenzy and Twinkle. Sooo jealous, our two hour walk has produced exactly nothing!


----------



## mac1979

Aaaggghhh!!! More babies on the way!!!


----------



## more babies

Good luck Jenzy, Crystal, Celtic and Twinkle!!!!! :happydance: I can't wait to hear updates!

Definitely jealous over here too! :blush:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Oooo this thread is so exciting :happydance::yipee:


----------



## Scottish

Good luck jenzy and twinkletots! Am so happy this is it for you both! I am so excited to hear your updates! Hope everything goes smooth for you both!

:)


----------



## mac1979

Push 'em out, shove 'em out, waaayyy out!!!


----------



## Angelmarie

Oh my god!!! How exciting?!?! 

Good luck Twinkle and Jenzy!!! Thinking of you!!!

Hope things keep moving for you Crystal!!! 

Celtic- keep us posted after you have been checked please :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yay babies are coming!!! Can't wait to hear updates!!! Good luck Jenzy and twinkle!! 

Crystal and Celtic waiting for update!! 

:wohoo:


----------



## JenzyKY

Epidural so I finally feel somewhat better. Contractions like every minute. 8 cm


----------



## ZooMa

Yay mommas! :thumbup:

P.S. I can't believe you're taking the time to update the thread! Enjoy the process! Love on that baby! :) Whoo hoo!!!


----------



## readynwilling

Yay Jenzy!!!


----------



## bella21

yayyyy jenzy and twinkle!!!!!!!! :happydance: babies!!! babies!!! babies!!! good luck girls!!!!!


----------



## Scottish

Jenzy you have made good progress wow! Not Long left for you :) xxxxxx


----------



## Sooz

Wow Jenzy, fast work! 

Celtic hope your little guy is ok. X


----------



## Baby_Dreams

So exciting! Going to be glued to this thread now!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Yay Jenzy an Celtic!!!! Good luck!!:happydance:so exciting!!

Celtic hope all goes well, keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Oops I meant Jenzy and Twinkle!


----------



## lolpants

8cm so quick!! Go Jen!!! Won't be much longer! And wow updates during labour=hardcore! 

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Wow Jenzy!! You are almost there :)


----------



## readynwilling

I some how missed twinkles update!! GL :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Haha only due to the epidural. Holy $hit I'm impressed who does it natural. Complete but waiting for my antibiotics. I get to meet my Henry soon!!!!! Water broke at 7 am and complete at noon!!


----------



## Scottish

Yay jenzy well done! Almost there and Henry will be in your arms! Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

Yep my friend who had an epi was posting at 10cm too. I couldn't manage past 5cm naturally. :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

Jenzy, Twinkle good luck!! So soon...!


----------



## lolpants

I'm stupidly excited here!! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Good luck, Celtic!!! :hugs: :flower: hope your Boy is only being a rebel! :flower:

Twinkle and Jenzy: yay! Can't wait to see pics of your LOs!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

My baby is so quiet today its worrying. Not the normal at all. Have sore bit on bottom of bump which hurts when I touch it?


----------



## Barhanita

Dragonfly said:


> My baby is so quiet today its worrying. Not the normal at all. Have sore bit on bottom of bump which hurts when I touch it?

I had a sore spot, even went in a day before the delivery. Turned out - baby broused me a little.

Does your baby pass the kick count?


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Jenzy! I hope he has arrived or is arriving momentarily!


----------



## Scottish

Dragonfly I have the sore bit on bottom on bump and Ido feel like I have banged it even though I know I haven't! Maybe baby has been beatin us up inside :)


----------



## Sooz

I thought it was overstretched ligaments, as mine stops hurting if I lift my bump with my hand to relieve the weight.


----------



## Dragonfly

It feels muscular . Could be from me coughing as I have a chest infection. Seen baby move there, had to poke a bit.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Wow exciting loads happening 


Well I have been admitted baby started moving lots on the trace but stopped as soon as I came off the doctor scanned me and baby would not move but heart beat is great. So they are repeating trace to night and tomorrow morning to get a better picture and see what happens then I could get home or induced . Blood sugars are going very low so not sure if baby adjusting to less sugar or could be a placenta issue. 

Its so weird I was full sure I get checked all would be ok and go home was not expecting to be kept in :dohh:

Crystal how are you doing 

Oh and thanks girls for thinking of me :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

CelticNiamh said:


> Wow exciting loads happening
> 
> 
> Well I have been admitted baby started moving lots on the trace but stopped as soon as I came off the doctor scanned me and baby would not move but heart beat is great. So they are repeating trace to night and tomorrow morning to get a better picture and see what happens then I could get home or induced . Blood sugars are going very low so not sure if baby adjusting to less sugar or could be a placenta issue.
> 
> Its so weird I was full sure I get checked all would be ok and go home was not expecting to be kept in :dohh:
> 
> Crystal how are you doing
> 
> Oh and thanks girls for thinking of me :hugs:

Aw sweetie :hugs: Glad they are looking after you! Look after yourself x


----------



## lolpants

Oh Celtic, sorry you have to stay in.. I must have missed the post re you going in. Hopefully all is ok, but you still get induced! 

Lol xx


----------



## Barhanita

Celtic, I am sorry! I hope the trace will look great tonight and from now on! Thinking of you.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks girls might mean induced earlier than expected as long as baby is ok I will be happy 

Hubby just gone home and I am so hungry lol 

So excited to hear how twinkle and jenzy are getting on :happydance:


----------



## Sooz

It's always the way that they keep you on when you aren't prepared for it! Hope the next trace is more reassuring. X


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Celtic sorry you have to stay but it's better for baby to be monitored :)


----------



## Scottish

Aww Celtic thank goodness baby is great but boo for staying. However you will probably feel more at ease in hospital rather than worry at home. Big hugs to you :hugs:

I can't keep Of this thread tonight hehe

Hope all is great with twinkletots, jenzy and crystal! Xxxxx :hugs:

Sooz the pain could well be overstretched ligaments as baby is quite low now so would explain it!


----------



## twinkletots

So after a three hour labour and nearly giving birth in the car, our baby girl arrived.
Unfortunately shortly after birth she was diagnosed with down syndrome although I knew it as soon as I saw her face.
Of course we think she is gorgeous but really struggling with the diagnosis and feel overwhelmed.
Wishing the rest of you ladies healthy and happy deliveries
X


----------



## Crystal5483

At the hospital now- we shall see :)


----------



## Sooz

Oh twinkle that must have been such a shock for you. I hope the hospital are giving you lots of support. 

Congratulations on your little girl though, does she have a name yet? 

Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

twinkletots said:


> So after a three hour labour and nearly giving birth in the car, our baby girl arrived.
> Unfortunately shortly after birth she was diagnosed with down syndrome although I knew it as soon as I saw her face.
> Of course we think she is gorgeous but really struggling with the diagnosis and feel overwhelmed.
> Wishing the rest of you ladies healthy and happy deliveries
> X

Twinkle! So many congratulations on the birth of your precious girl! Your yellow bump turned pink! 

I totally understand you being overwhelmed with the diagnosis. Chin up. One step at a time, honey. Thinking of you and sending lots of huge hugs and love. 

Enjoy your little princess :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

twinkletots said:


> So after a three hour labour and nearly giving birth in the car, our baby girl arrived.
> Unfortunately shortly after birth she was diagnosed with down syndrome although I knew it as soon as I saw her face.
> Of course we think she is gorgeous but really struggling with the diagnosis and feel overwhelmed.
> Wishing the rest of you ladies healthy and happy deliveries
> X

Huge congrats on your little girl I am sure she will be one special little girl who will be the apple of your eyes hope the shock wears off and she is otherwise ok with no problems huge hugs and do not disappear share a picture when your up to it :hugs:

Crystal good luck :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Celtic - aw pants that you have to stay in but yay that you might get to meet your little one earlier than you thought! Keep us posted with the results of your next trace etc. 

Get some rest :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Congratulations on team pink twinkle. I understand you must be in shock right now, you can always talk open and honestly here hun. We're all here for you :hugs: 

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations on team pink twinkle! 

I can understand you being in shock, I agree with everyone we are here if you need to talk. :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Edit: double post


----------



## Scottish

Big hugs twinkle! :hugs: congrats on your little girl! You will be very over whelmed with the news just now but we are all here for you! I bet she is a gorgeous precious wee princess :) xxxx


----------



## onebumpplease

Congratulations Twinkle, what a speedy birth. Am glad you are ok! I imagine the diagnosis will take a while to get used to, but I bet she helps you lots! :hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Many congratulations Twinkle on the birth of your baby girl! Can't wait to see a picture when you are ready, and hear her name. I hope you get lots of support and guidance xx


----------



## pola17

Lots of hugs, twinkle! :hugs: must have been shocking, but still, congratulations on your baby girl! :flower:

Celtic: :hugs: sucks you have to stay for the night, but will keep you in my thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic glad they are monitoring you and baby:hugs: 

Twinkle congrats on your little girl:cloud9: I hope you get all the support you need :hugs:


----------



## setarei

Congratulations twinkle. I hope you have a good support system and feel free to talk unreserved to it's.


----------



## Barhanita

Twinkle, congratulations on your daughter! 

It must be so very hard to learn the diagnosis, but I hope you are getting all the support from people around you. And of course, you always have us.


----------



## Dragonfly

twinkletots said:


> So after a three hour labour and nearly giving birth in the car, our baby girl arrived.
> Unfortunately shortly after birth she was diagnosed with down syndrome although I knew it as soon as I saw her face.
> Of course we think she is gorgeous but really struggling with the diagnosis and feel overwhelmed.
> Wishing the rest of you ladies healthy and happy deliveries
> X

I know some fantastic downs syndrome people, so full of love. I used to look after them. I miss them. Congrats on your baby :cloud9:


Crystal5483 said:


> At the hospital now- we shall see :)

Are you all popping! wait on me and you too Celtic! I hate this end bit when I always go over and wait about to see every one else go.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Df don't worry we wont leave you here on your own :) x
And sure you never know anything can happen 

Well baby trace was brilliant he does not like them at all :haha: so moved loads 

My blood sugars are not so great :( all in hypo numbers since before dinner 3.6 just before my bedtime insulin which is 32 units so am going to check them in an hour and prob a 3am wake up 

Keep you posted in the morning on next trace and what they are doing with me 

Big hugs :hugs: to you all so good to have you all here


----------



## mac1979

Man, I go out for a few hours and I miss out on a lot.

Twinkle-congrats on your baby girl, if you need to talk to anybody we are all here for you.

Celtic-I hope your little dude can stay in to bake a little longer.

Good luck and fast labor vibes to Jenzy and Crystal!! So exciting today!


----------



## ZooMa

Congratulations Twinkle on your darling baby girl! Please don't have fear. Every baby, child and adult requires patience, love and affection - and she will always be a delight and make your days brighter than you could ever imagine.


----------



## Caitrin

Good luck Jenzy and Crystal! Baby boom today! Congrats on your litte girl twinkle, I hope you're getting all the support and information you need right now and most especially rest!

I hope things improve for yoou Celtic and that your baby moves more and you recover from your illness soon dragonfly.

I'm worried that I'm going to be diagnosed with preeclampsia. Doc noted at my last appt that I had elevated bp and protein (my bp has been great otherwise the whole pregnancy) so I started checking my bp at home. First reading on friday was 121/81 which didn't worry me too much but the reading this morning a bit after I woke was 137/97. :(


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Caitrin hope that bp goes down:hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Caitrin said:


> Good luck Jenzy and Crystal! Baby boom today! Congrats on your litte girl twinkle, I hope you're getting all the support and information you need right now and most especially rest!
> 
> I hope things improve for yoou Celtic and that your baby moves more and you recover from your illness soon dragonfly.
> 
> I'm worried that I'm going to be diagnosed with preeclampsia. Doc noted at my last appt that I had elevated bp and protein (my bp has been great otherwise the whole pregnancy) so I started checking my bp at home. First reading on friday was 121/81 which didn't worry me too much but the reading this morning a bit after I woke was 137/97. :(


Oh hope you don't get it, any chance its to do with stress were you not moving soon if I remember correctly :flower: when you back to get checked


----------



## more babies

Congrats twinkle on your baby girl!! :happydance: Along with everyone I hope you're getting lots of support. :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Twinkle. Im sure she is a beautiful, sweet little girl and we are all here for you.


----------



## Crystal5483

May be headed home. No cervical change despite seriously painful contractions and an hour and a half of walking


----------



## Dragonfly

Getting the crap kicked out of me now its making me gasp. Just in time for bed. And I feel pressure in my ass now when I am sitting.


----------



## readynwilling

So today J and i go to post office to mail something (obv) and i decide to take my blood pressure. So when we were done, i sat at the machine and waited a minute and then started the test. Now I was trying to keep tabs on miss J playing with the reading glasses - but the results were 124/81 - which is still quite normal, but my normal BP according to my MW is like 110/60. So now im wondering did i not sit long enough to relax or was i talking/moving too much with J or does my MW not know how to take BP :haha: or is this similar to J.... The dr tried to induce me on my due date with "elevated BP" even tho it was only elevated within normal levels - and she was born a couple days later....


----------



## JenzyKY

My Henry Lee was born at 6:27 pm after pushing 4 and a half hours. Crowned 2 and a half hours. Eek!!! Poor guy was stuck! We are in love. 

Congrats Twinkle. I'm sure she is beautiful.


----------



## readynwilling

congrats Jenzy!! thats a long time to push :shock: enjoy your new little man!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congrats Jenzy! Can't wait to see Henry xx


----------



## JenzyKY

Ready it was horrifying. The whole experience truly was....hope every one else's is better!!


----------



## Caitrin

Congratulations Jenzy! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## readynwilling

do they think his shoulders were stuck?? I pushed for 2 hours, but she crowned and was born minutes later... 

Not that this is helpful now, but in Ina May Gaskin's book she says if the shoulders are stuck once baby is crowned, getting on your hands and knees can actually open up your pelvis by a cm or two - usually enough to unstick them. However with an epidural im not sure its possible to move into that position. 

REGARDLESS - im glad he is here safe and sound :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

The epidural had been turned off a while. They said my perineum was too tight and refused to stretch further or tear. They said I have a perineum of steel. :lol: Without the epidural I don't think I would have made it. I was at my wits end at 11 am. Constant contractions without any break.


----------



## Crystal5483

Still here ... they allowed me to stay :) painful regular contractions had me bawling - so I got an epidural - they won't do Pitocin until 39 weeks which technically is tomorrow (ticker went by how she measured and what I say!! So cervical check at midnight and then potocin gets added. 

Epidural is totally my best friend.


----------



## JenzyKY

I agree Crystal. I was begging for it.


----------



## readynwilling

JenzyKY said:


> They said I have a perineum of steel. :lol:

:haha: thats awesome. Im glad it went well! 



Crystal5483 said:


> Still here ... they allowed me to stay :) painful regular contractions had me bawling - so I got an epidural - they won't do Pitocin until 39 weeks which technically is tomorrow (ticker went by how she measured and what I say!! So cervical check at midnight and then potocin gets added.
> 
> Epidural is totally my best friend.

Good luck!! Im headed to bed (its almost midnight here), hope to hear exciting news from you in the a.m


----------



## Barhanita

Jenzy, congratulations! How much does he weigh? Sorry pushing took so long, but I am so excited for you meeting your Henry. Did you tear?


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Congrats Jenzy! Glad you are both doing well even though it sounds like it was a rough labor:hugs:

Crystal good luck! :hugs:hope things go smoothly


----------



## pola17

Jenzy: congrats!!! :happydance: and I like to read about what really can happen to me, so I can have a good idea! 
Sounds like your labor was tough, but now you've got your handsome boy! :cloud9:

Will catch up on the rest of you tomorrow! I'm baby sitting a 5 year old (daughter of a friend) and she's staying for the night... After giggling and jumping for hours after watching Cinderella and Dora the explorer, finally she fell asleep! :haha:
Good night, girls! :flower:

Celtic: still thinking of you!! :flower:


----------



## Crystal5483

Well no turning back now a epidural gave my body the relaxation I needed. Bloody show and my water broke in the last ten minutes! And the epidural that was helping is slightly stopping lol (my hospital does a lite version)


----------



## pola17

Oh my!! Good luck! Sounds like anytime we'll get another birth announcement :flower:


----------



## Barhanita

Yay Crystal! Epidural helped me to speed up too.


----------



## bella21

jenzy and twinkle huge congratulations!!! can't wait to see pics! so happy for you both :hugs:

crystal- wishing you a speedy delivery!!!! 

caitrin- my BP was also high last week 144/(didnt see the other number). they put me on a 24 hr urine to check for protein...did they do the same for you? they also gave me bloodwork to check for preeclampsia, should get my results on monday. From many people I've spoke too, its common to have high BP around this time. hopefully all turns out well :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Went from 5 to 9.5cm in 45 mins almost time to push! 

Mack is holding strong and steady :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jenzy yay congrats on your little boy :hugs: took me ages to get my second out my vbac about ghe same length pushing he was my first vaginally got much quicker after that 15 minutes:flower: enoy him now looking forward to pictures :happydance:


Crystal oooh can not wait to hear your update now 


Pola sounds like she kept you very busy :) 

I'm back on the trace think its goood my little guy does not like it, his heart rate keeps going high all is quite not even a BH lol 

They reduced my insulin this morning as well


----------



## lolpants

Congratulations jenzy!!! You sound like super woman!

Good luck Crystal! ! Another super woman, updating mid labour! !

Celtic, are they worried he's distressed? Would they induce or do section if he is? 

Catrin hope it's not pre eclampsia! !

So much happening here! Makes up for lack of signs with me! I am really beginning to think I'll be one of the last! Due date means nothing in this thread! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

Congrats Jenzy, that is a hell of a long time to push (they got worried with me at 2 hours) and good luck crystal! 

I had four hours of contractions last night, they were approx 7 minutes apart lasting 40 seconds but fizzled out after I went to bed. Last one was around 2am. I am so sore and stiff today it's unreal. I can only hope they did something.


----------



## onebumpplease

Congrats on Henry's arrival Jenzy.

Crystal, hope all is going well at your end.

Glad the traces seem fine Celtic :-D


----------



## Angelmarie

Huge congratulations, Jenny! Sounds like you had a rough time! Glad all is well. You did a great job! Enjoy your little Henry and get some well deserved rest!:hugs:

Crystal- hope everything is going smoothly! Won't be long now! Good luck!

Celtic - how are things now? :flower:

Sooz- that's a bit rubbish about the contractions fizzling out :nope: it's very frustrating isn't it :shrug: hope it does mean something's going on though!


----------



## lolpants

Oh sooz how disappointing for you! I dunno what's worse, no signs or on and off ones!? 

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz oh thats a pain quite literally I say they have done something all right 

Lolpants yea I think thats what they concerned about but so far all is looking good he moved loads on the trace this morning


----------



## CelticNiamh

Looks like I am not getting home , sweep tomorrow bit sad miss the kids but know its for the best


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I hope the sweep works x


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: Celtic. It must be tough, but glad you are in the right place. Your levels have been worrying you, so they can take good care of you, so you are able to be all healthy and continue to take good care of your kids x


----------



## Scottish

Congratulations jenzy! So happy for you! Sorry to hear the third stage wasn't as smooth as second stage but at least he here now :hugs: xxxxx :)

Oooh crystal you may have your little girl in your arms now! Hope all is well xxx. 

Sooz hope something happens again soon! Maybe it's the talk of all the labours going on here making your body trick you !!! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

7 days left till my edd. Washing machine seal still not here, stack of nappies need washed and I am going to have to take some from hospital bag as I do not want to give my mum dirty nappies to wash she would moan. So I hope tomorrow seal is here it was sent last week. So baby no coming out till I do all my laundry!


----------



## Angelmarie

CelticNiamh said:


> Looks like I am not getting home , sweep tomorrow bit sad miss the kids but know its for the best

Aw honey. You are in the best place. Will the kids be able to come and see you? Fingers crossed the sweep works. Why are they waiting until tomorrow? 

Hope you're comfortable and not too bored:hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I am not getting home , sweep tomorrow bit sad miss the kids but know its for the best
> 
> Aw honey. You are in the best place. Will the kids be able to come and see you? Fingers crossed the sweep works. Why are they waiting until tomorrow?
> 
> Hope you're comfortable and not too bored:hugs:Click to expand...


I think because I am 38 weeks tomorrow :) yea the kids should be able to visit I hope any way hubby coming in soon


----------



## Angelmarie

Aw well, chin up then. You will have little man in your arms soon enough and you can get back home. Have they said what the game plan is? Are they waiting 48 hours to see if sweep works? And would you have to stay in hospital now until you have baby? X


----------



## Sooz

I had a couple of practice runs with Paige so it's just the way my body works I think. Disappointing though! 

Celtic I'm sorry they're keeping you in. Hospital is like a time warp, so boring! You'll be meeting your little guy soon though!


----------



## lolpants

Sleep, sleep and more sleep Celtic - now is your chance!!

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Aw well, chin up then. You will have little man in your arms soon enough and you can get back home. Have they said what the game plan is? Are they waiting 48 hours to see if sweep works? And would you have to stay in hospital now until you have baby? X


Oh so exciting when you say that :cloud9: oh and it is deffo a boy saw that on my scan yesterday :happydance: 

I am guessing they will do sweep and prob induce tuesday or Wednesday I am hoping my cervix is ready or if not the sweep helps at the very least the gd team are here tomorrow so ill get a better picture with my blood sugars I know the last time they dropped they induced me 
How are you feeling :hugs:

Df hope the seal comes for operation nappy washing 

Sooz those pains could start again and not stop :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Aw well, chin up then. You will have little man in your arms soon enough and you can get back home. Have they said what the game plan is? Are they waiting 48 hours to see if sweep works? And would you have to stay in hospital now until you have baby? X


Oh so exciting when you say that :cloud9: oh and it is deffo a boy saw that on my scan yesterday :happydance: 

I am guessing they will do sweep and prob induce tuesday or Wednesday I am hoping my cervix is ready or if not the sweep helps at the very least the gd team are here tomorrow so ill get a better picture with my blood sugars I know the last time they dropped they induced me 
How are you feeling :hugs:

Df hope the seal comes for operation nappy washing 

Sooz those pains could start again and not stop :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

going to get a pack of disposables just in case for hospital I am sure they wont be wasted with the first poohs.


----------



## more babies

Congrats on your baby boy Jenzy!!! That's a long time to be pushing! I though 1 1/2 hours with DD2 was long and that completely wore me out. I don't know if I missed this or not but what was his weight??

Crystal good luck!! Can't wait to read your update!

Also good luck Celtic! So exciting your little boy will be here soon also!

I get irregular contractions daily now but nothing that never turns into anything :dohh:


----------



## readynwilling

thinking of you Crystal :hugs:

lots of twinges and pains last night but i feel very normal this morning. We have a birthday party today and then i will come home and pack my hospital bag. after that i am all ready.


----------



## Scottish

Celtic Iust have totally missed your post earlier when I posted :( 

Aww you Will be meeting your boy v soon! Hope u ok and not to fed up just enjoy the rest before he comes hehe

I am utterly so fed up now there's baby's arriving boo want my labour to hurry now!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations on your baby Henry Jenzy!! Sounds like a difficult labor but I am glad he is now here! 

We have been having a hard few days. Isabela is very awake and it's so hard to get her to sleep especially during the day. She seems fine and just fuzzes every once in a while but I have to be constantly looking after her and comforting her and I just can't get anything done or rest, I can hardly eat. Also she was very gassy and I think just like Bar, it's probably due to dairy so I will stop eating that. She just seems so uncomfortable and just not happy and I don't know what I am doing wrong I am going insane trying to get her to be calm. I am loosing my patience and feel like just crying. :(


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yay Crystal can't wait to hear update! :)


----------



## readynwilling

i think you can try gripe water for gas Borr. Also move their little legs in a bicycle motion while they lay on their backs to help release gas. And if you have a bouncer or a swing that is on a slight recline, that can be helpful for getting them to sleep if they are gassy. 

its a stressful learning curve! You are doing great!


----------



## readynwilling

also read the happiest baby on the block - or download the DVD quick LOL. basically its about the 4th trimester. Humans have one of the shortest gestation periods because of the "eviction" process - if we allowed them to grow inside another 3 months, they would not be able to be born vaginally. So its a good idea to recreate the womb for them as much as possible with the 4 S's: swaddle, swing, side and shhhh. you may think baby doesn't like to be swaddled, but keep at it and usually they take to it very well. Hold them in your arms on their sides and swing them back and forth while shhhh'ing in their ear. 

:hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks ready we do use the techniques on that dvd. She likes to be swaddled but even with all of the techniques sometimes I just can't get her to sleep. She stays awake and sometimes is not even fuzzy, just awake, but for like 3 or more hours straight I just don't think it's normal. Can I use the drops right now at 11 days of age? I was wondering but thought she might be too young.


----------



## mac1979

We tried swaddling X as we watched the video in the NICU, as long as he can get his arms free he is good with it. I must have an odd baby.


----------



## pola17

Celtic: hope your stay in the hospital won't be boring and your children can visit you! :hugs: it won't be long until Tuesday/ Wednesday! :flower:

Lily: you're not doing something wrong! :hugs: hang in there!


----------



## Sooz

I think gripe water can only be used from a month? But I'm sure I was using infacol on Paige by two weeks old. She didn't need it for very long luckily.


----------



## lolpants

I was gonna suggest infacol. Phoebe never suffered colic too bad luckily, but I always used infacol regardless. 

Lol xx

Ps hope you're both doing ok in hospital, Celtic and Crystal


----------



## JenzyKY

Mylicon (simethicone) is safe for gas. We give it out like candy at the NICU. ;-)


----------



## Dragonfly

Had a curry tonight, nothing new there but I am stinking . I swear if I go in to labour from it which I doubt anyway there will be min hospital staff around me if they catch a sniff off my rotten butt lol


----------



## readynwilling

just got home from taking J to a princess birthday party. wowza im beat, and i didn't do anything but sit around and eat :haha: think i'll pack my hospital bag tonight and tomorrow (when my midwife is on call and available) go for a LONG walk, maybe try my breast pump... maybe seduce my DH.


----------



## pola17

Lol, seduce him, seduce him!! :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

Hi! So everything happened so fast last night I couldn't update. 

Mackenzie Beth was born at 2:25am EST 7/28 (my sisters birthday) - weighing 7lbs and measuring 19.5" long

She is 100% healthy and beautiful (I may be bias!) Easy quick delivery - 15 mins of pushing! The resident had to catch her bc the doctor didn't get there quote in time lol 

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/6D4940A9-32F5-4DCE-9FE5-EF7B274AFE94-39759-000006B4630502BB.jpg
https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/75DD9ED3-05E0-4EAF-8651-49592BF5BE68-39759-000006B452362365.jpg
https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/60BF690C-44BE-404C-819F-FCF925AB2C71-39759-000006B4475849D7.jpg
https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/A6261645-4BE8-40D2-B313-6BD5E232F674-39759-000006B43E9C3B03.jpg
https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/81508CF0-BB28-449B-BBC4-B8BE6C64C233-39759-000006B42585E3E7.jpg
https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/675A3909-356F-42C2-9B21-E567B269A0C8-39759-000006B419539397.jpg
https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/8F8A8F98-D960-4D8D-B4E1-95D97C0AD142-39759-000006B45C9A7986.jpg


----------



## readynwilling

congrats Crystal! She is beautiful!!!


----------



## pola17

Congrats, Crystal!!! She is so beautiful!! :happydance:


----------



## bella21

yayy congrats crystal!!! she's gorgeous xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Crystal! She is adorable! Huge congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## ZooMa

How darling! Congrats, Crystal!


----------



## Barhanita

congrats Crystal!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats crystal she is beautiful! 

Thanks everyone for your advice. Today has been a better day. I have been away from dairy and also trying to feed her more on an angle to avoid gas, for sleep we discovered she loves white noice so we are using that and it's working so far :)


----------



## Caitrin

Congratulations Crystal!

Bella: I think thats the next step. He wanted more than one reading before putting me through the bloodwork and tests. Hope you get good news!

I think I found the going home outfit, now if he'll just comee out less than 7 lbs so he can fit it! Lol


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Crystal she is so cute!! Congrats!


----------



## bella21

Caitrin: thanks i hope you do too :hugs: and yayy for the coming home outfit!! :happydance: 


OH and I are going to see the conjuring tonight...love scary movies so i hope its not disappointing! :) And we just had a nice dinner out at Olive Garden because I was craving their salad and breadsticks yummmm


----------



## bella21

Borr: glad you had a better day today!! :flower:


----------



## Sooz

What a little stunner crystal, congratulations! Love the family shot. 

Good luck for your sweep today celtic.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Crystal beautiful pictures she is a little beauty huge congrats :happydance:

Lolpants how did the seduction go are your bags packed :winkwink:

Caitrin when you said going home outfit I thought you ment yours lol which reminds me oi never sorted one out yikes lol 


Sooz thanks trying to think positive and see what happens today 


I will let you know how it all goes later


----------



## onebumpplease

Congratulations Crystal. You look amazing too, like it was no work at all! What a beautiful family :thumbup:

Hope its all good news for you today Celtic :hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congratulations Crystal she is beautiful xx


----------



## lolpants

Congratulations Crystal! She is gorgeous! What lovely pics, thanks for sharing! ... I hope my labour is as easy! 

Ready I love your new pic. My Dd would kill for that dress! 

Good luck today Celtic! (Was ready seducing today, not me. I've given up as OH refusing! )

Lol xx


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks ladies. Mackenzie is just a doll. She loves her hands and wants them up at her face all the time. Even when trying to feed! She was still so sleepy after birth that it wasn't until 3am today that she even attempted to latch on. And then she kept dosing off. But since we had such an early morning delivery she has been in the nursery tonight so we can get some rest. 

My inlaws have Madison so she's having fun with grandma and grandpa! We go home Tuesday and I can't wait to be with both my girls :) Madison is thrilled!


----------



## more babies

Congrats crystal!!!! She's so beautiful!! I hope I have a nice speedy delivery like yours!


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww crystal shes perfect :cloud9:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Lolpants oops sorry lol head up my arse today not a happy bunny 


So seen doctor this morning, unfortunately she had no clue about GD I felt like I was talking to a brick wall, suggested we need to stop insulin and because baby is not big wait till next week to think about inducing which is ok with me if baby is ok. 
But on Paul at 38 weeks I was induced because my blood sugars started to drop and this time its worse with all the hypos thats not normal I am so worried there is a problem with the placenta. She is sending me for a scan and if it is ok I am hoping to go home and see my doctors tomorrow and if they are happy with baby and me I am more than happy to wait till next week. My midwife should be up to see me soon looking foward to speaking to some o e who knows what they are talking about and knows my history as well 

So stressed :(


----------



## Dragonfly

Aww crystal lovely! I go all mushy at this thread every day I come and someone else has had a baby. Tip though dump the hat indoors and use skin to skin ;) Far more effective. 

No sign of me going, nothing new there then. If I am not on tomorrow its because the electric board have knocked off power in area to cut trees down. Wonderful! broken washing machine for a week, waiting on part and if it comes today I still cant wash stuff tomorrow and I have loads to wash.


----------



## Dragonfly

does labour ever go how it does in tv, like someone has a row then they screaming on the ground? Is that actually true?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Lolpants oops sorry lol head up my arse today not a happy bunny 


So seen doctor this morning, unfortunately she had no clue about GD I felt like I was talking to a brick wall, suggested we need to stop insulin and because baby is not big wait till next week to think about inducing which is ok with me if baby is ok. 
But on Paul at 38 weeks I was induced because my blood sugars started to drop and this time its worse with all the hypos thats not normal I am so worried there is a problem with the placenta. She is sending me for a scan and if it is ok I am hoping to go home and see my doctors tomorrow and if they are happy with baby and me I am more than happy to wait till next week. My midwife should be up to see me soon looking foward to speaking to some o e who knows what they are talking about and knows my history as well 

So stressed :(


----------



## Scottish

Congrats crystal on the birth of your beautiful daughter! She's gorgeous xxx

Celtic that really sucks! Communication in the hospital is shocking which I believe is one of the main issues of missed information on patients! Hope u ok and scan turns out great xxx

I had my consultant appointment today! Everything's fine, baby's not engage yet head is sitting at brim, so I was told. Although midwife who seen me said that she doesn't think I will need induction next week as she reckons I will labour before it! I don't know how she thinks that !?!? 
Anyway I am booked in next Tuesday night at 8pm to ward to get pessarie then down to labour ward on the wed morning toget waters broken! Also have had appointment made with my original mw near me for a sweep next Monday before I go in. I can't wait now but v nervous!


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh Scottish, hope your mw has some sort of psychic ability! But its nice having milestones to hold onto when we have . No idea if and when labour will start.


----------



## lolpants

It does make you wonder when you have to tell them what to do Celtic! !!

Df it may end up just being me and you waiting in here!!

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Onebumpplease it will be interesting if we will both be in the SGH at same time next week hehe

I think if I wasn't being induced due to this antibody I would defo go over due as I was 9 days over with dd and it would have just been my luck to be the same this time!


----------



## onebumpplease

I cant see me going early either. Got a mw appt at SGH on Friday Scottish, but don't know if they'll schedule sweeps or an induction then or not :shrug: It would be such a small world if we were in hospital at same time!


----------



## ZooMa

39 weeks today!

No sign of anything happening other than Baby being very comfy where she is.

I was tired and in a funk all day yesterday, despite getting plenty of sleep. I don't know how you all with toddlers do it! It feels a little like the funks I used to get around my periods... I imagine a lot of it is hormonal, and I wonder what that means in relation to my body prepping for labor. Hmmm.


----------



## Sooz

Celtic I hope the scan puts your mind at rest. 

Happy 39 weeks zooma! 

Dragonfly I have no idea how you're coping with no machine! Mine broke last year and the nappy build up alone sent me crazy, plus DD had a sickness bug as well! 

I next see my MW Wednesday and will probably find out about sweeps then, although likely not until the following week. Hopefully baby won't be that late. :wacko:


----------



## Sooz

Oh if anyone in the Us is interested I've got codes for free for postage reusable breast pads, nursing covers, nursing pillows and some weird looking slings for breastfeeding month if you're interested. X


----------



## readynwilling

well my MW is back on call this week! So my plan is to drop J off at daycare for 1/2 day today. During this time i am going to do some housework, fix J's car seat (i have it installed wrong :wacko: , put my gym membership on hold, pack my hospital bag, and who knows if i have time for anything more. 

Then when i pick up J we will head to the park for a bit maybe? Then i'll put her down for her nap and while she naps i want to make some car seat straps for both kiddos. Then when she wakes up maybe go for a walk somewhere.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow, a lot of exciting stuff happening here. 

First huge congrats to everyone who has recently had their babies!

Twinkle, congrats on the birth of your little girl, (can't believe you almost had her in the car)! I hope you are enjoying every second with her and I look forward to learning her name and seeing some pictures. As many other people have said, I hope you are able to get some support if you need it. :hugs:

Jenzy, I was going to say I hope my labour goes like yours re the fast progression and then I saw your post where you talked about the 4 hours of pushing :haha:. Congrats on little Henry, you must be over the moon! :

Cyrstal, huge congrats on the birth of little Mackenzie, she is absolutely beautiful :cloud9:. I love the family pic you posted, (I hope I look that great after giving birth). Congrats again!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Celtic, yes Keanu was very nice, quiet. I'm sorry to hear that you are stuck in the hospital and hope you get answers soon! Sending you huge :hugs:

Ready, I really like the name Tyler Benjamin personally!

Mac, so glad that BFing continues to get better for you. :thumbup:

DF, I hope all went well with your Granddad's surgery.

Pola, sounds like you had a great time babysitting!

Borr, glad that you had a better day yesterday. It sounds like you are doing an amazing job; I have heard from so many new Moms that the first three months are the hardest. I too have read the Happiest Baby on the Block and have the DVD so reassuring to hear that the techniques actually do work (at least some of the time). :haha:

Lol, no worries, I am convinced I will be the last one here to have my baby :wacko:

Happy 39 Weeks Zooma!

Nothing much new and exciting here. We got our second car seat base and our white noise machine this weekend. I also got some nursing bras and a nursing cover for myself. We are going to try and pack our hospital bag this week and then my DH wants to practice our breathing techniques and labour support positions. We also have to go and get our car seat bases inspected to make sure we installed them properly. We spent a lot of time together as this may be our last weekend together (just the two of us), for a LONG time. My sister's wedding is this weekend, we have friends staying with us the following weekend and then my other friend's wedding the weekend after that. I am really hoping Isla stays put until after my sister's wedding at least as I am the MOH and would be very upset if I missed it. TBH, I have no indication that labour will be coming anytime soon; am convinced I am going to be at least a week late.


----------



## Dragonfly

granddad is ok from what I heard, he has a bowel bag now. Dads calling in soon and went to see him so I should know more then. Going to see him thurs as I have hospital app that day anyway. 

I have good neighbours so using someone elses machine which is easy got at as its not in their house. Though I feel bad so going to pay him even though he wont take money but I have so much to wash. I may well have to do the nappies in his machine and didnt want to do that. 

There is cool thunder storms here today. I love this weather.


----------



## JenzyKY

Eddie, it was quick but excruciating with no breaks. Looking back at it all it makes me feel like super woman. :haha: No clue how I did it. The team I had with me was awesome though and didn't want intervention. Oh and just an internal graze with a couple stitches. Our bodies are pretty awesome. Can't wait for more births!!


We are going home today. I'm so ready! Henry can't wait til my milk is in. He was angrier than a withdrawal baby last night so he earned himself a paci as I was in tears. He still latches on frequently and right so I'm happy for the tiny amount of sleep it allowed me.


----------



## lolpants

It does feel like this is the early baby thread .. especially as statistically 4 outta 5 babies arrive after their due date!! We're fast approaching half the babies born and it's not even August yet!!

You are super woman Jenzy! !

That's good your neighbours helping out Df!

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

cheap week on electric meter thats for sure. I am drying loads here today. Tomorrow is going to be so boring, kids are going out with their dad which is great but no electric so I have to clean. Not even fit for it. Chest infection still there.


----------



## pola17

Celtic: good luck at your scan later today! :hugs: what a horrible feeling when you feel the doctor/ midwife you're talking to has no clue! :hugs:

@lol: I feel I'll be one of the lasts as well! :dohh: I see no signs of something happening anytime soon! 

Zooma: I'm feeling exactly the same way! I sleep, sleep, sleep, but only feel tired! :dohh:

Good morning, girls! :flower:


----------



## pola17

Oh mrs Eddie! You're defenitely going to have some busy weekends! :hugs: enjoying a weekend just the 2 of you is such a great idea! Me, having MIL since may has made me realize the importance of privacy, specially when a baby is coming and you won't have some time for just the 2 of you in a while! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scan went well but still not getting home my doctor is on in the morning and he wants to see me hope my blood sugars stop falling I am not sure what is going to happen still so much conflicting information :dohh:


----------



## pola17

Oh Celtic! :hugs: sorry you still have to stay! :hugs:

Isn't there another doctor who can see you? :nope:


----------



## Dragonfly

I will have in my status when I am 40.1 days OVER DUE AGAIN FOR THE 3RD TIME lol


----------



## readynwilling

i hopefully just mopped my kitchen floor for the last time before the baby is born :haha: And i FINALLY packed my bag.

Edit to Add:
UGGGGH my phone just rang - it was my MW... i got excited maybe she wanted me to come in sooner to get a check and a sweep! but no, she moved my appt from wednesday at 1:30 to thursday at 5 :( That can't be a good sign for me :haha:

I SHOULD NOT HAVE tPACKED THAT BAG!! I had a gut feeling to leave it unpacked! i think its bad Juju...


----------



## Dragonfly

I am still filling mine I actually put some final things in it today. They just offer sweeps there? I wouldn't let any one do that on me and was never asked. I have thurs app to go to. I hope they wont be booking inductions ffs like they did first time and second on me. I really do not want another one of them. I had to fight to be left alone second time around and it was 13 days over for me.


----------



## readynwilling

yep my OBGYN with my first pregnancy did one at 38 and 39 weeks, but they didn't work. My MW offered at 38 weeks, but i declined. She was unable to do it at 39 weeks as my cervix was still all closed up. But since i lost a bunch of plug last week i was kinda hoping maybe it had opened up some and sweep could be done.


----------



## Dragonfly

Getting so fed up with people saying if you go over due then its your fault because you wont let labour happen. Its happened twice with me. I wasnt stressed I was ready and waiting, now third time around I am getting stressed at the blame being placed on mums for not popping at 40 weeks or before.Then the length of labour crap too, longer the more blame on mum. I had 9 hours and then 5 hours yet thats long apparently.


----------



## readynwilling

its funny cause with my first i was more than happy to go overdue. I went 40+3 which really isn't that bad. BUT i had to fight an induction. The dr wanted to induce me on my due date. I WILL not agree to a medical induction - unless there is a damn good reason and there was not. My BP usually runs 110/70 and it was elevated to 125/85 and she wanted to induce. I fought that 125/85 is still VERY NORMAL. so they made me go in for daily NST's until i delivered. So i "walked" her out at 40+3 (4 miles :haha: )

i have been taking my BP and it is elevated like it was before. My reading today was 124/86. Im not that fussed if he is late... im just ready to get on with it. Does that sound bad - Im not in pain or anything, i am tired of trying to keep up with J - i am tired of having no patience for her. I just would like him to be born so we can move forward with our lives as a family of 4.


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Oh Celtic! :hugs: sorry you still have to stay! :hugs:
> 
> Isn't there another doctor who can see you? :nope:

Yep thankfully my team will see me tomorrow I am feeling much better tonight though blood sugars still low and omg I would love a muffin and latte soon I guess sooon :haha:


Ready unpack that bag pronto :haha:

DF remind them when the apple is ripe it will fall from the tree


----------



## Sooz

Ready that's exactly how I feel, I'm just tired now. I went at 40+3 with Paige too, I hadn't had an attempted sweep or anything and they don't book your induction until 41 weeks here, but let you go to 40+10 anyway.


----------



## pola17

Celtic: mmmmmm muffin! :hugs: well, hope by tomorrow you´ll get better answers!! :hugs:

DF: How unfair people say that! Why is it everything women´s fault??!! For anything in this life, people love to blame women! :gun:

Ready: bad juju? :( I packed like a week ago! :dohh:


In other news, Tigran finally found one of those furnitures used to change diapers! He paid 23 dollars for it! :haha: It looks pretty nice, it´s simple, but it will work perfectly! :thumbup:
So, it´s official: Once wall decals arrive, nursery is ready! :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

Pola - i don't think its bad Juju for you :hugs: just for me :haha: kinda the story of my life! 

Im glad you got a change table - they certainly are handy! I've changed a bum on my couch, living room floor, bed everywhere (and im sure you will too). But its nice to have a "spot" to do it!


----------



## Scottish

Everyone's tickers are really scary now !

I think it's just hitting me that I will be having a baby next week and I am starting to feel nervous which I haven't felt so far this pregnancy! Felt a bit emotional when the MW at my appointment booked my induction and I have been in a trance since then not hardly moved of couch all day :( don't know what's wrong with me! 

Celtic at least your own team know your care needs so that's good your doctor insisted on seeing you. Good luck and hope you are not fed up xxxxxxx


----------



## bella21

hi ladies hope you're all well :) 

had my 37 week appointment today and got all my results from last weeks 24hr urine, bloodwork for pre-e and strep B and everything looks fine thank god. And I know it means nothing but I'm 1cm dilated!! :happydance: but god that was uncomfortable her checking! 

pola: yayy for changing table!! 

scottish: hope you're okay :flower: I think its just all starting to seem so real now its scary!


----------



## pola17

Bella: yay for good results! :happydance:

Ready: I´m a heavy juju believer! :rofl: I´m latina, so we believe in those things a lot! :haha:

How are you, ladies??? I have my appointment in almost one hour... :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

for the USA girls - this is kinda fun... unfortunately doesn't look promising for many today :haha:

https://www.intellicast.com/Health/Labor.aspx


----------



## bella21

ready thats awesome!!! definitely not looking promising at all though :rofl:


----------



## Dragonfly

I am in such bad form tonight. I think my other half will get it when he gets in as he has really peed me off.


----------



## bella21

aw what happened DF? :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

I had sweep #4 today. I am still only 1cm dilated but fully effaced so there has been a little progress. I had a fair few braxton hicks this afternoon but they fizzled out. Now nothing. After 4 sweeps! Ffs! :nope: booked in for another on Friday but I'm giving up hope of going naturally! :dohh:

Sorry for the rant :(


----------



## pola17

Angel: :hugs: rant all you want! :flower:


----------



## HHenderson

Why is everyone getting induced always!? Because theres other issues or just because? From what I know I was told I cannot be induced because I am a vbac but Ive seen other moms who has been. Ugh Im so confused. 

Also the strep-b swab, I mentioned it to my mom today and she said last time I was positive, almost 9 years ago and she said I will probably be again. Is this true? Cannot wait for my appointment on the 6th I have so many questions. 

:/


----------



## pola17

HHenderson: from what I understood reading the posts of the girls who were induced, it was because of medical reasons (babies needed to be out). Like Bar, she was diagnosed with choleastis (forgot how to write it), borr's girl had stop growing and fluids were low, the rest were twins... So, pretty much all girls who were induced, needed it! :flower:


----------



## Scottish

Arrggh angel sorry your sweeps have not been doing much! Sucks as you've been having such positive signs as well :( sending you labour vibes hehe xx

Hhenderson I am being induced on my due date due to anti e antibody I have which may cause the baby to be at risk of developing severe jaundice so consultant does not want me going passed due date. 

I am so fed up again hehe my good child hood friend just have birth to her baby boy tonight at 10.30pm and she had same due date as me boo 

I think we are all so impatient as so many people due in August are going early!


----------



## lolpants

Scottish I think this thread has made me impatient! I was actually angry when OH told me about his colleague having her baby over the weekend, she was due week after me... I just feel so ready now it's driving me crazy! (I wasn't like this 1st time as was so scared of labour! !)

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Aww lolpants that news makes me angry as well :haha: I know our time is v soon but come August baby's please start arriving on your expected time hehe! An am joking obviously but it is frustrating


----------



## Crystal5483

Breastfeeding is not going well - she won't latch really - the LC got her on right easy of course. They're going to possibly have me pump and feed by syringe / bottle.


----------



## pola17

Crystal: sorry breast feeding is being such a pain in the butt! :hugs:

Just left OB/GYN's office. Good news is that he says my pelvis is perfect for natural delivery. As Mikael is in perfect position, there shouldn't be any problem, HOWEVER he saw my lady bits are red and he wants to make sure it's not HPV!! WTF??!!

He said in case it's HPV I'll have a c section :cry:


----------



## readynwilling

oh no pola! I hope its nothing! I mean we have to have a lot of blood flow down there to accommodate all the changes about to take place.

:hugs: crystal. J didn't latch for the first couple of days properly. It was more me then her tho... i was all tense and stressed. We tried laying down and i forced myself to relax and it started to come to us.


----------



## Crystal5483

Ready I think that's half of it (me) I think maybe when home I can feel better


----------



## readynwilling

yeah. I remember being all nervous cause i wanted to BF SOO bad and the way they were asking me to hold her was uncomfortable... then i would see the lactation consultant and she would position us and she would latch and feed and it would INFURIATE me cause i couldn't get it to work on my own. SO we were doing pump/syringe feeding and i was up in the middle of the night pumping and crying on the 2nd or 3rd night and needing to pump twice what i needing to and looking at the chart and seeing how much i was gonna need to pump in a few days... and i just looked at her and said "listen kiddo - either we figure this out, or you are on bottles" and i youtubed different positions and laying down bf'ing and we made it work. 

i hope it gets better for you :hugs:


----------



## bella21

pola I'm sorry hun. If it makes you feel better I developed a skin tag down there...and they told me it could possibly be a wart (HPV) also....but for some reason they didn't even seem concerned? Unless its in the birth canal It apparently doesn't affect labor. If it is in the birth canal then yes you would need a c-section. And HPV is extremely common, so please don't get yourself worked up about it :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Bella!!! 
What's strange is that my other OB/GYN (the one who can't be at my delivery, that's why I had to find one for the delivery) took a sample last week, and he didn't mention anything! I shaved last week and used a mirror and didn't see what I have today! :nope:

I'm terrified of the idea of getting open! I have a phobia for surgeries! :cry:


----------



## bella21

I wonder if your irritated from the hair growing back? is it just red or is it like a rash? Either way I hope your test comes back all clear :hugs:


----------



## pola17

It kinda looks like when you get a yeast infection!

Now that I'm calming down, I'm thinking if it's really HPV, I would prefer to know in time to not expose the baby! :( it kinda sucks, but my boy comes first! :cloud9:


----------



## readynwilling

pola17 said:


> It kinda looks like when you get a yeast infection!
> 
> Now that I'm calming down, I'm thinking if it's really HPV, I would prefer to know in time to not expose the baby! :( it kinda sucks, but my boy comes first! :cloud9:

Thinking like a mommy :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Thanks, ready! Better start getting used to the idea things can't always go my way! :dohh:


----------



## Crystal5483

Ready I think I will end up doing that. They're weighing her now because we've been fighting with her to properly feed. She latched and sucks and all is well but then she doesn't stay on. We've recently been trying the nipple shield which seems to work ok with a formula sprinkle on top to get her interested. It's seeming to work when she wants to stay. 

She is also losing the whole umbilical clamp so they're checking her out for that too. Since it almost looks like its tearing so they may have someone from upstairs come check her out too.


----------



## Sooz

Pola are you sure it's not thrush? I've had a horrendous dose of it for two days, red and swollen, it's only just going down with cream.


----------



## Scottish

Crystal I really hope the bf gets much easier over the next day or two :hugs: it's not an easy thing to do I remember but well done you on persevering xxxx


Pola yea I agree with sooz it could well be thrush as I had same symptoms couple of weeks back and it was thrush! Try not to worry to much xxx


----------



## more babies

My water broke 3 hours ago at 2:00am. Can't wait to meet my little man!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

more babies said:


> My water broke 3 hours ago at 2:00am. Can't wait to meet my little man!!

corr everyones going early:thumbup:


----------



## onebumpplease

Good luck morebabies!


----------



## Scottish

Another one early!!!!!! 

Good luck more babies wishing you a speedy smooth labour! Good luck xxx


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay another labor! Good luck!


----------



## lolpants

Good luck morebabies!

Lol xx


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck morebabies!!


----------



## Barhanita

Good luck morebabies.

And Crystal, I hope BF will work out for you very soon.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hmmm, I packed baby's hospital bag last night but with all this talk of juju I think I will wait to pack my own...:haha:

Pola, yay for your nursery almost being done! I also really hope that all you don't have to have a c-section; though as you said whatever happens, a happy, healthy baby boy is the most important outcome :hugs:

Celtic, have you been released yet or are you still in hospital?

Scottish, it is scary knowing that our LOs will be here soon but I'm guessing it will also be amazing, wonderful and fulfilling once they get there (and completley overwhelming I'm sure too) :haha: Try not to stress too much and enjoy some time to yourself before next week.

Bella, so glad that all looks well!

Angel, I really hope that you start to progress soon and that you can go into labour naturally. I have my FX for you! 

Crystal, I hope BFing starts to get easier, good luck :thumbup:

I have my 37 week midwife appointment tonight. Other than that, working on making some room in the kitchen for bottles and baby stuff and washing some additional baby clothes that we were gifted. My DH is actually more anxious than I am to get everything in place, maybe he's going through a nesting period as well? :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sending you lots of good luck and speedy labour vibes, Morebabies, can't wait to hear about your LO's arrival :cloud9:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good luck more babies!! Yay !!

Crystal I hope things get easier with bf, I found that when I got home it came easier :hugs:

Today we have Isabela's first appointment with the pedi, she had an awful afternoon yesterday was up from 3pm until 11pm, I just can't get her to sleep. Hopefully today I can get help from the Dr.


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck, morebabies!!! Hope everything goes smoothly. Looking forward to updates when you can! :happydance:


----------



## Sooz

Good luck Morebabies! 

I think I'm booking myself in for maternity reflexology Thursday. Anyone else given it a try?


----------



## lolpants

Maybe it's sympathy nesting Mrs Eddie? :haha:

Is the white noise not working anymore Borr? Is she happy or crying whilst awake?

Afm I finally lost some mucas today and I am getting some really painful movements. . It's not contractions.. but hopefully the start of something! ? (I can hope)

I've been accepted for home working too! :happydance: 

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Lolpants, hope it is the beginning of something! I remember with my dd I list so mucus plug then went Into labour that night! Fingers crossed for you xx and congrats again on the job be so much easier for you at home with 2 little ones xx

I have been getting a lot of painful movements today's as well all afternoon it's like he's trying I escape again! Am hoping its him engaging now since he was sitting at the brim yesterday. I wi have a bounce on my ball just now to help him along hehe


----------



## readynwilling

Good luck morebabies!!

Im taking a nice long relaxing (toddler free :haha: ) walk around the local park. Its got a nice paved path, a lake, lots of plants and trees and birds. Really beautiful! It took abou 20 minutes to do the first lap :)


----------



## Scottish

Aww sorry for the awful grammar above! I Can't be arsed correcting it and my phone always changes the words as I type so fast


----------



## readynwilling

Scottish said:


> Aww sorry for the awful grammar above! I Can't be arsed correcting it and my phone always changes the words as I type so fast

Yes me too! Lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

more babies said:


> My water broke 3 hours ago at 2:00am. Can't wait to meet my little man!!

OOH good luck!!! hope labour progress quickly now :flower:



lolpants said:


> Maybe it's sympathy nesting Mrs Eddie? :haha:
> 
> Is the white noise not working anymore Borr? Is she happy or crying whilst awake?
> 
> Afm I finally lost some mucas today and I am getting some really painful movements. . It's not contractions.. but hopefully the start of something! ? (I can hope)
> 
> I've been accepted for home working too! :happydance:
> 
> Lol xx

OOH hope so lolpants :happydance:

well I am home!! only in the door and I am shattered!! plus my blood sugars have gone high again :dohh::shrug: not to sure what the hell is going on any more!! but I will make it to August for sure!! I am thinking may be even my DD at this rate :haha:

I was a little annoyed at the doctor yesterday as I was so worried there was a problem with the placenta! but I guess I have to trust them and I can go back if I need to! my scan showed every thing was great, baby is about 7 pounds 3 now normal size!! 
how much weight do they gain in the last weeks or so hope he does not take a huge growth spurt :haha:

sorry my response is so short!! I am soooo tired it was so nosey last night in the hospital and we were woke up at 6am by a door shutting it woke the whole ward up :dohh:

I will be back later for a propper catch up:flower:


----------



## lolpants

Glad to hear you're home Celtic!! Maybe all the excitement of going home's effected your levels?

Scottish that's what I'm experiencing. .. really feels like baby is trying to punch way out (alien stylee :haha: )

Ready you're much more active than me!! 

Lol xx


----------



## Caitrin

Good news bella!

Good luck more babies!

My oh keeps teasing that I'm goingto have a huge baby (his two kids were both born at 30/31 weeks at 5+ lbs) and my mom keeps saying the baby will be here in 2 weeks because I've dropped...oiy! OH had a job interview and its looking good that he'll get the job...which means a 4 bedroom place so all the kids have their own room, medical dental and optical coverage and no stress about money! Trying not to hope too much but it would mean getting to stay home and not work myself. We decided to wait on moving til his first paycheck so now I have to rush and set everything up for babys arrival. Fun times!


----------



## Sooz

Half a pound a week celtic! X


----------



## pola17

:happydance:
Good luck, morebabies!!!!

Celtic: have some rest, girl! :hugs: :flower:

I'm getting painful movements as well! Now Mikael moves all day, I even wake up at nights! :haha:


Tomorrow is my appointment to check if I have HPV :( I'm so nervous! 

Good morning, girls! :flower: it's barely 10am here, but I'm off to take a nap! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Lily,


Hope your pediatrician helps you with ideas to help Isabela sleep! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Sooz: maaaybe... I have this appointment tomorrow, so we'll see.. My husband says if this doctor gives me a positive result, we'll get a second opinion to be on the safe side! :thumbup:

And thank you girls for cheering me up! :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

Im home from my walk. Having my second breakfast :haha: 

Some crappy iphone pics from the park today - just cause :haha:

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zps65a0b6db.jpg
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zps29c9dd9f.jpg
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zps22b9741f.jpg
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zpse043ea81.jpg
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zps6a2fd3af.jpg

and we had a BAD storm here a few weeks ago and had a lot of trees come down from the high winds... these trees were RIPPED from the ground and fell accross the street and the city had to cut them down. I bet these trees were 100 years old!
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zps318d5737.jpg


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Lol, maybe that is what's happening. Whatever, if he wants to clean the house from top to bottom I'll fully support him :haha: Also, sounds like things are starting to happen for you as well, good luck!

Glad that you're home Celtic, try and get some rest!

Caitrin, fx that your OH gets that job!

Ready, that is a beautiful park. Hope you enjoyed your walk!


----------



## pola17

Beautiful park, ready! :flower: thanks for sharing!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola:hugs: hopefully it is thrush

More babies congrats!!! :happydance:

Celtic glad you are home, get some rest :hugs:

I am getting painful movements today as well! I am going in for my induction Monday!


----------



## Scottish

Celtic, enjoy your rest in your own bed, glad all is well xx

Catrin good luck with the move hope it all goes well for you :)

Ready they are lovely pictures! Looks like such a lovely park to take a nice slow stroll in. 

Good luck tomorrow pola x


----------



## more babies

Well just about 10 hours since my water broke and I'm 6 cms. This is about how I expected it to go. I ended up getting an epidural a little while ago because the back labor got to be too much. Although I am and have been having regular contractions they started pitocin to hopefully make them stronger to get my cervix dilating faster since I've only gone 3cms since I've been here. Time to hurry up and wait! :dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

more babies said:


> Well just about 10 hours since my water broke and I'm 6 cms. This is about how I expected it to go. I ended up getting an epidural a little while ago because the back labor got to be too much. Although I am and have been having regular contractions they started pitocin to hopefully make them stronger to get my cervix dilating faster since I've only gone 3cms since I've been here. Time to hurry up and wait! :dohh:

come on baby!:happydance:


----------



## Scottish

Hurry up baby! :) xxxx :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

Good luck more babies! Can't wait for your updates. :)


----------



## Dragonfly

I feel like crap, went for a nap and woke up feeling worse. I did have cramps earlier and a clear out but I dont get hopes up about that as I went over due twice and its a tad annoying watching everything. 

Good luck to all those going now. I see a few here are going.


----------



## bella21

good luck morebabies!!!!!!! :happydance: !!!!!


----------



## pola17

How strange! No new posts in 2 hours?! :wacko:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good luck more babies! Come on baby!! 

Isabela's appointment went well. She is at 5lb 8oz so 2 more oz than birth weight so the dr was happy about that. We talked about her being up all day and dr said it's normal since she sleeps so well at night it's ok. Also she is not in pain or needs anything, she's just up and needs attention. So he told us we need to persevere on the paci and try not to hold her too much so she learns to soothe herself while she's up. I guess it's the price you pay for a baby that sleeps 6 hours straight at night so small lol. I am feeling better knowing she's fine and she's getting (more than enough) milk and I am not doing anything wrong, she's just an awake baby. I guess I need more patience to teach her to soothe herself while she's up. 

Also her little bum is lacking some vitamin D so we have to put her to the sun about 10 mins a day which I am ok with because it will allow me to leave the house at least for a while to get her to the sun. I got put off dairy for now and also had my stitches removed from surgery. And dr said that my nipples look good and formed so it's time to ditch the nipple shield and I am really nervous about that because I am scared they will get really sore now :( 

Overall a good outcome for the day, just a little nervous of what's to come


----------



## pola17

That's great to know your appointment went great, Lily! :hugs:
Hope the stitches removal didn't hurt! :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Borr, what a positive day! Hopefully your nipples won't hurt too much now she knows what to do!

Morebabies, I can't wait to hear how you are getting on!


----------



## ZooMa

Good luck, morebabies! We're all waiting to meet your LO, though I'm sure not as much as you!

Congrats, borr, on the good checkup!

Good luck, pola, on the tests.

Everyone else - sorry if I've forgotten you!

Who else has babies that have slowed down a lot in the past week or so? I do feel movements, but not as often and not as sustained. I'm not too worried because there are movements throughout day, just not as predictably after a meal or when lying down as there were before. I'm wondering if I should be more concerned... though, of course, I really don't want to over-research this and work myself up for nothing.

I think Baby Girl has been twisting around a lot this past week or two. She has always been lying with her back on my right side and some kicks on my left. But last week I started feeling hands and feet on my right side, and I assumed she had scooted over to the other side. That didn't last more than a couple days. Now I'm wondering if she's twisted even more so her legs and hands are pointed more towards my back, which is why I'm not feeling as many movements. I'm not sure if she's engaged and stuck yet. I get lightening crotch occasionally which makes me think her head is grinding into all those sacral nerves... yay. But then I don't feel it for a while which makes me think she's floated up again. Ah, speculation. I have no idea what's going on! Just fun to try to figure it out.


----------



## Dragonfly

Any one else feel like crap before labour? like poohing a lot and cramps? got nausea too.


----------



## readynwilling

good to hear Borr!!

I have had lots of gas and a few bowel movements... not overly crampy tho (although im having one right now :haha: )

Did you guys check out the labour map?? That orange spot covers me!! WOHOO
https://www.intellicast.com/Health/Labor.aspx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Caitrin said:


> Good news bella!
> 
> Good luck more babies!
> 
> My oh keeps teasing that I'm goingto have a huge baby (his two kids were both born at 30/31 weeks at 5+ lbs) and my mom keeps saying the baby will be here in 2 weeks because I've dropped...oiy! OH had a job interview and its looking good that he'll get the job...which means a 4 bedroom place so all the kids have their own room, medical dental and optical coverage and no stress about money! Trying not to hope too much but it would mean getting to stay home and not work myself. We decided to wait on moving til his first paycheck so now I have to rush and set everything up for babys arrival. Fun times!

OOH good luck with the job I hope it all works out!! :flower:



more babies said:


> Well just about 10 hours since my water broke and I'm 6 cms. This is about how I expected it to go. I ended up getting an epidural a little while ago because the back labor got to be too much. Although I am and have been having regular contractions they started pitocin to hopefully make them stronger to get my cervix dilating faster since I've only gone 3cms since I've been here. Time to hurry up and wait! :dohh:

6 cm iis cool well done!! hope the epidural relaxes you enough so your body does it thing good luck! :happydance:

Zooma yep deffo noticed a change now! although my movements are so much better than saturday :flower:

Pola hope it is just a yeast infection and not anything else :hugs:

Well I had a rest but still feel like I could sleep and sleep :haha: I booked some acupunture for saturday in the hopes it gets things moving or helps at least in the induction process :flower:

DF can mean labour is close all right!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

humm something maybe going on with body. I bet though nothing . I have pains down hips and on loo again. Wonder did I eat too much crap food or something. I still be sat here in a week after saying this. So know how this goes. Imagine I went on my actual due date. Slim chances.


----------



## lolpants

Df if feeling like crap is a labour sign, then I'm in labour! ! I've had horrible day.. lots of pain, just wish it was labour! !

Good luck morebabies!

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

I´ll cross my fingers for you, DF!!!! :flower:


----------



## pola17

@lol: :hugs: Sorry you had a bad day! :(


----------



## readynwilling

my to do list is DONE... now what?? :haha:


----------



## HHenderson

Dragonfly said:


> Any one else feel like crap before labour? like poohing a lot and cramps? got nausea too.

If this is true ive been having labor signs for two weeks. :haha: I thought it was the rlt and the nurse told me to stop so I did and its still happening. Maybe I got a stomach bug. :shrug:


----------



## Barhanita

Borr, great news! 

Lena reached her birthweight 7lbs3oz yesterday! We do a combination of bottles, shields and naked breast. Sometimes it's great, other times it's hard... Hope to transition ti naked BF still. Tomorrow I am going to BF support group. My DH is back to work, and I get 0 sleep. But other than that we are fine. Lena is doing great.


----------



## Dragonfly

feel better now. Clearly my nap didnt help at all earlier. Though I have been getting cramps and pressure. And the number 2s so that maybe something.


----------



## readynwilling

glad you are feeling better Dragonfly. I am tired... to tired to go for another walk tonight. oh well - maybe tomorrow :)


----------



## Angelmarie

I lost two more huge chunks of my plug today. Few strong BH and baby is super active tonight. 

This plug malarkey is just confusing. I've been losing it since 35 weeks! :dohh:

Wish there was some sort of guidebook to help you through all this labour symptom spotting! :wacko:


----------



## Dragonfly

I cant do walks, I end up walking like I weigh a ton and I do. So drained. And the sweat lashes off me from the heat. I dont like this weather at all. I am glad to see more rain. When it cools down I shall be happy. I never liked hot.


----------



## readynwilling

my walk this morning was 3km :) i felt pretty good for it. started to get some BH at the end, but they stopped when i stopped :(


----------



## bella21

ready the orange is moving into my state too!! but its on the other side :( maybe tomorrow will be my forecasted labor! :thumbup: lol

angel: yay for losing more plug! hopefully this time it means something!! Its been a week now since i lost some of my show and nothing since :shrug: 

df: maybe you're having a clear out ! could be a good sign for you!! 

borr thats great!!

bar: sorry for the lack of sleep but yay for lena reaching her birth weight!!

As for feeling like crap before labor...my mom told me to watch out for the sudden burst of energy before labor! so thats what ill be looking for. so far its a no go lol just tired and lazy and wondering where the worst possible place my water could break! 

hope you're all doing great!!


----------



## HHenderson

Dragonfly-heat sucks here. Today I think was the hottest yet. House stayed at 77 degrees. Did go to the pool and just sat there for two hours but the water was just normal wasnt cold or hot so it wasnt that exciting.

Yay Lena!! 

Anyones baby move after or during sex? Yesterday we dtd and the only way I can do it is lay on my back at the end of the bed otherwise Im in crazy pain. Well as soon as we were done the baby felt weird. Like she moved differently so I bounced on my ball for a bit hoping she didnt flip or something. Now today shes full on right side and its painful. Her movements feel like shes out of room and I guess where my ovaries would be hurts so damn bad when she moves. When I feel around my tummy I feel like shes laying sideways or something but I know her head is down because I felt her hiccups. I dont know I just feel so miserable and sick of peeing!!!! 4 more weeks.


----------



## Caitrin

Hmm...I havent noticed baby moving but I'll pay attention next time. If there is a next time, last time we dtd I got horrible sciatic pain up and down both legs for the first time in weeks!

Wouldn't it be fun if we ended up with an even split boys to girls? </random thoughts>

Docs appt tomorrow...hope I hear about some progress and dont need the pre-e tests!

Also I think nesting is kicking in. I have a to do list a mile long with projects that strangely feel fun and satisying...like organizing the kids toys. Hehehe


----------



## bella21

caitrin hope your appointment goes good tomorrow and don't need any tests done :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

Finally lost some plug this morning! :haha:

Nothing else except excruciating leg pain though, feels like I've run a marathon. 

Morebabies hope your little one is here now!


----------



## Angelmarie

Sooz- do you know how much plug loss is normal? I have been losing mine since 35 weeks. Today's was HUGE! Not bloody though... :shrug:

Am I right in assuming that if you're losing plug it must mean you're dilating?!


----------



## Sooz

Anything is normal. It replenishes as it goes so it doesn't really matter how much you lose or when you lose it, I mean I had that bloody show for over a week two weeks ago now!


----------



## Barhanita

Angelmarie, I had a dream that you had your baby! 

Amazing, girls (whoever hasn't popped yet), if you hold on one more day, you will actually have August babies!!!


----------



## lolpants

Bar I was just thinking the same! Looks like Aug baby for sure here! Congratulations on Lenas weight!! :)

Bella I hope I do get a surge in energy before labour. .. no idea how I'll get through it otherwise! !!!

Angel if you made that book we'd all buy it!! 

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Ooh Barhanita- what a fab dream! :winkwink: I hope you're psychic! :happydance:

I was wondering if things would set off today as i lost loads of plug thus morning and was up at 6 unable to get back to sleep and had the sudden urge to clean the bathroom (I resisted the urge because everyone was still asleep). 

I have to go shopping today for an outfit to wear to a wedding on Saturday (due date eek!) so I figure it's a suitably inappropriate time for my waters to go in town or something!!! :dohh:

Lol- I wish I could write that book! It amazes me how, although this is baby three, I still have so little clue about stuff! :dohh:

Hope everyone is ok today. 

Hope morebabies has her little one by now! :cloud9:


----------



## Dragonfly

I can defo say tomorrow I will have my baby that month. I certainly am not getting a july baby.


----------



## Scottish

39 weeks today! Woop 1 week until baby born :)

Sooz and angel sending you both labour vibes! Xxxxx hope yous are now gearing up for reSl thing yous are so close to due dates now yay!

Dragonfly hope u feel better now? :hugs:

Glad to hear from you bar and borr and happy everything's still going well. :) xxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I do feel a bit better, never doing a nap again. I have a little less heart burn too. Picking a list of baby names here again. Elimating ones and putting ones in. Its doing my head in and my partner is happy to go with things I picked but not come up with new names.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angel I lost some plug last night again LOL I am hoping at this point it does mean things are moving along! I can not wait till saturday and for my acupunture appointment!! ooh and tomorrow I can pick up my carry cot for my buggy :happydance: 

Huge labour vibes to us all!! nearly there for August babies :happydance:

Scottish how are you feeling :flower:

DF yep that is it we will have our babies soon :happydance:


I am feeling good so nice to be home, need to repack my labour bag and wash some things to go in to it!! I slept all afternnoon yesterday and went to bed early and only woke at 9 am ooops :haha:


----------



## Scottish

Wow Celtic that sounds like a lush sleep you had hehe! I've actually been sleeping well for a change these past couple of nights! I actually keep waking up panicking that baby has disappeared lol I have to touch my bump just to reasure me that he's still in there so strange ! 

Did you get the sweep in hospital Celtic? I can't remember if u did get it or not xx

Glad you better dragonfly! Good luck with name picking.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Wow Celtic that sounds like a lush sleep you had hehe! I've actually been sleeping well for a change these past couple of nights! I actually keep waking up panicking that baby has disappeared lol I have to touch my bump just to reasure me that he's still in there so strange !
> 
> Did you get the sweep in hospital Celtic? I can't remember if u did get it or not xx
> 
> Glad you better dragonfly! Good luck with name picking.


No I did not :wacko: I was fit to kill them to be honest they drove me mad! one minute they were inducing me next they were not so no sweep :wacko: but if saturday acuupunture does not work! I will be so asking for a sweep on tuesday!! they shoud do a check to see if they can break my waters 

I just hope my own doctor is back he was off this week!! 

I was so tired from lack of sleep in the hospital! I just flaked out when I got home, lucky my mum was here to help with the kids


----------



## Scottish

Aww it really frustrates me that different consultants and doctors have different plans without communicating with each other!!!! Well at least that stay in hospital is behind you now! Lets hope things happen naturally for you soon! 

Aww that's great your mams staying its such a big help! My mums coming here this weekend so I am looking forward to the help hehe!


----------



## lolpants

I'd sell my soul for a good nights sleep!!

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Aww it really frustrates me that different consultants and doctors have different plans without communicating with each other!!!! Well at least that stay in hospital is behind you now! Lets hope things happen naturally for you soon!
> 
> Aww that's great your mams staying its such a big help! My mums coming here this weekend so I am looking forward to the help hehe!

my sis wants my mum to come home and I am like NOOOOOO I want to keep her! LOL 



lolpants said:


> I'd sell my soul for a good nights sleep!!
> 
> Lol xx

passing on some good sleep vibes to you :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

My sweep is booked for a week today at 9:30am and they'll book my induction at the same appointment. Here's hoping I don't need either. Definitely booking some reflexology tomorrow now. Baby has a foot either side of my tummy :dohh: but is 2/5 engaged again. Jesus it hurt when she dived into my pelvis. 

Celtic when will you get an induction date?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> My sweep is booked for a week today at 9:30am and they'll book my induction at the same appointment. Here's hoping I don't need either. Definitely booking some reflexology tomorrow now. Baby has a foot either side of my tummy :dohh: but is 2/5 engaged again. Jesus it hurt when she dived into my pelvis.
> 
> Celtic when will you get an induction date?

OH I found that when they checked baby position yesterday before a trace! 

You see I am not 100% sure any more if they will! they say baby is average size 7 pounds so even though my blood sugars are all over the place! I am not 100% sure any more what they are going to do!! I am assuming that is the plan that I will go next tuesday and they will say yes induction or we will see you next week! feel a bit nervous about it now! I wil ask as I am worried about the placenta now to be honest!! I am wondering why this baby is so much smaller this time compared to my others!! 
if my consultant is back next week he will induce for sure but not so sure about the doctor covering for him! :shrug:


----------



## Sooz

It must be so frustrating. I mean it's frustrating for me now but at least the suspense is exciting whereas for you it must just be worrying. :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> It must be so frustrating. I mean it's frustrating for me now but at least the suspense is exciting whereas for you it must just be worrying. :hugs:

yea I do feel worried! of course I googled hypos at 38 weeks with GD and it is not a good read :dohh: note to self do not do that again!!!! I was so glad I was in hospital when I did as I could see by the scan and traces that my baby was ok even if he is so much quiter now! 

I will flip if I go in and there is problems next week! I think I rather know so I can plan! or if I am going to be allowed go to my DD they never of mentioned inducing early at all! :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

Hate the wave of nausea I get lately when I eat a meal. I have to stop then go back to it later on and I am not even full just dont fancy throwing it up.


----------



## readynwilling

morning ladies :)

Was hoping for an update from morebabies... 

I am pretty sure that im getting an August baby at this point :haha: maybe labour will start tonight and he'll come on his EDD?? wishful thinking im sure. 

Gonna take Miss J to the park this morning, maybe bake some cupcakes with her this afternoon... no "to do" list, no plans, just winging it. Im sure i'll be bored to death by lunch time!


----------



## Dragonfly

Do you think we will go over due?


----------



## readynwilling

im sure for each of us that gets to go early, one will go over :haha: and with my luck i will be one of them!


----------



## Dragonfly

It seems to be traditional for me to go over. 11 days then 13 the next time. Cant be any more than 13!


----------



## readynwilling

your babies just like to be well baked Dragonfly! I hope for your sake you don't go very far over (or over at all :hugs: ) i went over 4 days with DD, thats an ok amount of time. im not sure i could handle 2 weeks over!


----------



## lolpants

I am still hopeful I'll go early. . But only 2 days till my due date so not looking likely :'(

I'm so knackered it's unreal!!

Lol xx


----------



## onebumpplease

I feel the same lol. Just unbelievably out of energy stores. I had what I class as a good sleep last night. I wasn't awake for more than 10mins at a time, but was up at least 5 times for loo.

With 2 days to my due date I don't think I'm going to he early. Vi do have a mw appointment on Friday, hoping they consider a sweep and put a plan in place. My thyroid results keep getting worse, so feel like its best for both baby and me if she is on this side of my body! We'll see.

Our travel system is ready for collection, it was delayed, talk about cutting it fine. I will pick OH up after work and we can go pik it up :happydance:


----------



## Scottish

Celtic goes your sister doing? Hope her pregnancy going well :)

Sooz your baby is going to be a gymnast :haha: glad appointment went well here's Hoping you will not be needing that sweep !!

Ladies I can guarantee if I wasn't been induced next week I would defo be one of the overdue ones! 

Sending you all speedy labour vibes! August tomorrow yay :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sounds like your appointment went well Borr! Would nipple cream help re sore nipples?

Ready, now that you are all done you should RELAX. Your LO will be here before you know it!

Bar, glad Lena's appointment went well and YAY to her reaching her birth weight. 

Caitrin, hope your appointment goes well. 

Lol, I meant to say congrats on getting the job, hope you really enjoy it!

Also, Jenzy, I meant to respond to you a few days ago to say that you must have felt so proud after labour; I am guessing it is a very empowering experience. 

Big :hugs: to those of you having problems sleeping, feeling sick and just ready to be done with pregnancy. The end is near ladies!

I guess I am kind of the opposite. Full term as of today and have maybe just always assumed that she will be late so expect to be pregnant until the end of August and not really anxious to give birth yet :shrug: I think I am hoping to have a week to myself before she gets here which is why I'm not in too big of a rush.

My midwife appointment last night went well. Still measuring on track and everything looks good with Isla. She was also hiccuping, which we could hear on the doppler, very cute :cloud9:


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw MrsEddie hearing the hiccups must've been so cute!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Celtic goes your sister doing? Hope her pregnancy going well :)
> 
> Sooz your baby is going to be a gymnast :haha: glad appointment went well here's Hoping you will not be needing that sweep !!
> 
> Ladies I can guarantee if I wasn't been induced next week I would defo be one of the overdue ones!
> 
> Sending you all speedy labour vibes! August tomorrow yay :)


She is great doing very well nearly 19 weeks :haha: showing all ready as well 

it not even her who wants my mam home its my other sister :haha:

Yea I think I would go over if they were not planing a induction for me as well :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

onebumpplease said:


> Aw MrsEddie hearing the hiccups must've been so cute!

Oh I so agree love that!! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

CelticNiamh said:


> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> Aw MrsEddie hearing the hiccups must've been so cute!
> 
> Oh I so agree love that!! :flower:Click to expand...

It was amazing! The midwife asked if I could feel them but because she was moving around so much it was difficult to. She was also giving us some pretty impressive kicks and moving my stomach around.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> Aw MrsEddie hearing the hiccups must've been so cute!
> 
> Oh I so agree love that!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> It was amazing! The midwife asked if I could feel them but because she was moving around so much it was difficult to. She was also giving us some pretty impressive kicks and moving my stomach around.Click to expand...

Oh I love that as well my little guy did not like the trace got him moving lots very reassuring


----------



## Sooz

I'm tired too. I felt so well and active late on my last pregnancy and this time just heavy and cumbersome. 

I keep getting a stabby pain in my left boobs and feeling like my let down has triggered but it hasn't? 

I remember seeing paige hiccup at her 4D scan, I could feel it at the same time as we saw her little rib cage jerk. :cloud9:


----------



## readynwilling

sooz i had some tingling in my boobs last night, and i checked to see if i had leaked, but i hadn't - it felt like a let down as well. weird!


----------



## CelticNiamh

readynwilling said:


> sooz i had some tingling in my boobs last night, and i checked to see if i had leaked, but i hadn't - it felt like a let down as well. weird!


I have had that once or twice as well and checked to see if I had leaked weird is right!!!


----------



## Sooz

It's weird isn't it, I was so sure I was going to find a wet patch on my top!


----------



## pola17

Hey girls! I'm officially in trouble! My legs, hips and lower back are killing me!!! If I only walk 10 minutes, I feel like needles stabbing my bones! 

Do you think these socks and that thing that helps to hold the bump can help me with that??? I'm in pain! :cry:


----------



## Dragonfly

Come on baby! I have 2 kids talking in through my belly button to see if they can get him out and I want to do my birth announcement with name :) 

when I cough it hurts down low and I get twinges of pain in my lower back.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> It's weird isn't it, I was so sure I was going to find a wet patch on my top!

has to be a good sign :flower:


----------



## pola17

DF: how sweet from your boys! :cloud9:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Hey girls! I'm officially in trouble! My legs, hips and lower back are killing me!!! If I only walk 10 minutes, I feel like needles stabbing my bones!
> 
> Do you think these socks and that thing that helps to hold the bump can help me with that??? I'm in pain! :cry:


Might be worth a shot esp the bump support!! have you been doing to much!! try and get lots of rest as well, really helped my pain I am all better now :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

I should not watch the news, has me in tears what them evil people done to that 4 year old. I dont even want to repeat it. I couldnt find my control to turn it over but now after crying I am angry. Some people do not deserve kids or to be around any one. I have no sympathy for them evil ()*&(*.


----------



## readynwilling

ugggh im not sure what you are talking about DF - but im sure i don't wanna know! we had a few aweful things happen around here recently and i can't handle it!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

pola17 said:


> Hey girls! I'm officially in trouble! My legs, hips and lower back are killing me!!! If I only walk 10 minutes, I feel like needles stabbing my bones!
> 
> Do you think these socks and that thing that helps to hold the bump can help me with that??? I'm in pain! :cry:

:hugs: Lady, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## readynwilling

Pola - you can have a look at belly wrapping and do it with some fabric (if you have) as opposed to spending $$ on a support belt. Just another option :hugs: feel better!


----------



## Dragonfly

You dont want to know and I wont say either. Upsetting enough. I just remember why I dont like the news. 

have to go and sniff clean wet laundry.


----------



## Sooz

Yep you can belly wrap with a thick scarf pola! Massive hugs though, my hips and legs were like that all morning. I wanted to cru every time I had to go upstairs. 

I hope so celtic, my Reflexologist can't get me in until Monday. :dohh:


----------



## pola17

Thick scarf???!! Will google now! :happydance:

Thanks, girls!!! :happydance:

I'm gonna take a hot shower! Maybe, this will help! :flower:

BTW, what's up, ladies? :flower:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola I am in the same boat! Something in the right side of my lower back pops every time I stand Up and my pelvis hurts so bad! There are times where I can't walk either! I feel like an old lady


----------



## pola17

Yeah! My problem is also at the right side!
:hugs: hope you feel better soon, Jolley! :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Aww pola that sounds awful :( sooz and ready scarf idea sounds fab I didn't think of diying a support belt :)

Oh dear DF that does sound awful!

My baby is causing me so much pain today! I've been getting that pains that he's trying to escape again but it's now even more sore! I am dreading labour haha. Also while I was chopping onion I took a funny turn where I felt fine but my eyes started to go strange like I could see double? I don't know what caused it but it freaked me right out! Oh and to add it defo wasn't to do with onion as it happened earlier on in the day to.


----------



## lolpants

Pola you sound like me! I am struggling so bad today - knackered!!

Just rubbed a mix of oil and Clary sage oil into my bump - I'm willing to try anything now!!!

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

You're going to stink to high heaven lol! 

I've set the breast pump on my nipples. Lazy woman's nipple stimulation. :rofl:


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Pola you sound like me! I am struggling so bad today - knackered!!
> 
> Just rubbed a mix of oil and Clary sage oil into my bump - I'm willing to try anything now!!!
> 
> Lol xx

OOH I have some of that the smell really gets to me though!! :haha:



Sooz said:


> You're going to stink to high heaven lol!
> 
> I've set the breast pump on my nipples. Lazy woman's nipple stimulation. :rofl:

:haha::haha: worth a shot eh!! 

DF some awful stories in the news! have not heard that story but the other two were bad enough down here in cork and carlow :cry: 



big hugs to any one in pain :hugs::hugs: feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Pola, are there pregnancy chiropractors there? It helped me a lot. 

My Henry is doing well. My milk is coming in so all is much better. He is quite the boob man :haha:

Once I have time to get on my computer I will post some pics of my cutie. 

Is it normal to not be bleeding very much already? I'm grateful as that area is insanely painful but I expected much worse.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks Pola hope you feel better too:hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

did you drink RRLT Jenzy?? I didn't have a lot of PP bleeding with J and i think it has a lot to do with the RRLT.


----------



## lolpants

It is a strong smell - but I quite like it :)

:haha: Jenzy, glad to hear he likes the boobies ;) .. and is doing well... I think the bleeding averages around 2/3 weeks after? To get that average, there must be people who don't bleed that long, as some go on for around 6-8 weeks!!

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

I bled for almost 6 weeks on and off.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Some acupressure points for us to try https://attachment.fbsbx.com/file_d...inline=1&ext=1375302341&hash=ASsTvbreezhU9YpY :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

link doesn't open for me Celtic :( but i asked my RMT yesterday to hit the ankles and points in the lower back LOL. She spent time on both, but nothing to show for it.


----------



## CelticNiamh

readynwilling said:


> link doesn't open for me Celtic :( but i asked my RMT yesterday to hit the ankles and points in the lower back LOL. She spent time on both, but nothing to show for it.

prob because it is a preview damit!!! I can not even upload it here, if any one wants it PM me and I will email it, it is very good!! :flower:


----------



## readynwilling

bump pic fun!?!?!?

39+6 (in the green) vs 39+5 with Miss J:
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/40weeks_zpsfd01364b.jpg


----------



## Caitrin

My appointment today was very quick! He didn't check me at all (boo) but the baby's heartbeat was good (sounded weird to me though, like he had to do some searching to find it and hold it to make sure it was okay? he didn't say anything though), I'm measuring right and my bp and protein levels were fine today. I think maternity leave was a good thing for me! Means things should be fine for going to the lake for the family reunion this weekend :D My Great Uncle Tom has delivered babies if anything should happen and there's a hospital bout 20 minutes away so I'm not worried. I've gotten less braxton hicks since I stopped working too. I'm happy but maaan I would not be sad if he decided to show up a little early!

At least that means I have more time to prepare for the baby!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ready great bump pictures you can see you have dropped now as well!! 

Caitrin have a great weekend and I say doc was just having a problem finding baby so he could get a good read on the doppler I know they had trouble some times with my little guy! he moved away :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

thats a great appt Caitrin! Have fun at the reunion.

Having some very mild, sporadic cramps.. they might be gas...


----------



## CelticNiamh

readynwilling said:


> thats a great appt Caitrin! Have fun at the reunion.
> 
> Having some very mild, sporadic cramps.. they might be gas...

I hope they are not gas !! did you not deliver at 39 weeks last time :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

no i was late 40+3 LOL. i am holding out hope they turn into something...


----------



## Angelmarie

Waters have gone! they went about 9pm. The 9 hours of trekking around shopping today obviously triggered something! :haha:

Mum #1 here. Mum #2 en route. Just getting ready to set off for hospital. I'm only very slightly cramps though so I figure they're going to send me home. 

Yay I made it to August! :happydance:

Wish me luck! :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Lolpants fingers crossed the clary sage does something mind and report back here if they do so I can run to holland and Barrett and get some :haha:

Ready ooh hope they wee cramps turn Into something productive for you!

Catrin enjoy time away xx

Sooz how's the breast pump going hehe? Is anything actually coming out though? I could crack open my electric pump I got and try but am scared as I can express a little milk already by hand so scared what I light do with pump! Am not sure if I am being ridiculous though!


----------



## Scottish

Angelmarie yippee finally!!!!! So excited and happy for you! Best of luck and have a speedy smooth labour lots of hugs to u :hugs: I can't wait to hear hehe xxx


----------



## pola17

Quick update from doctor's office:

No HPV! *makes a dance*

But my God... That check was extremely painful! The dr had to put me a liquid that burns!!!! 

:happydance:


----------



## pola17

Woohoo! Can't wait to get updates, angel! :happydance:

Oh, forgot to say... My lady bits were zoomed in a big screen! I felt like a porn star! :haha:

Hoping all of you are doing ok! :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

pola17 said:


> Oh, forgot to say... My lady bits were zoomed in a big screen! I felt like a porn star! :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## pola17

Lol HHenderson! Have you seen these porn films of a girl going to the gynecologist and getting the speculum! :rofl: we only needed the cheesy music! :rofl:


----------



## HHenderson

pola17 said:


> Lol HHenderson! Have you seen these porn films of a girl going to the gynecologist and getting the speculum! :rofl: we only needed the cheesy music! :rofl:

:rofl: did your husband at least get to come and watch!?? :haha:


----------



## Sooz

I got a couple of ml of colostrum off. Now my nips just hurt. Took my MW advice and DTD, she said what got it in would get it out lol! 

Good luck Angel, everything crossed for your vbac! X


----------



## Scottish

I need to try and get oh to dtd! Will jump him at some point v soon :haha:


----------



## Scottish

P.s glad appointment went well pola!

Pmsl at the porn :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Waters have gone! they went about 9pm. The 9 hours of trekking around shopping today obviously triggered something! :haha:
> 
> Mum #1 here. Mum #2 en route. Just getting ready to set off for hospital. I'm only very slightly cramps though so I figure they're going to send me home.
> 
> Yay I made it to August! :happydance:
> 
> Wish me luck! :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so happy for you!!! hope the pains start and not leave you waiting! walk bounce tweak those nipples any thing LOL can not wait to hear how you go! stay strong you can do it I know you can :hugs::hugs:



Sooz said:


> I got a couple of ml of colostrum off. Now my nips just hurt. Took my MW advice and DTD, she said what got it in would get it out lol!
> 
> Good luck Angel, everything crossed for your vbac! X

That what I was told as well :haha: get him out the same way he got in :haha:

Pola OMG :haha::haha: you would not want to be to shy eh!!! glad no problems though :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Yes! He had to wear these things that cover your head, mouth, feet, robe! He looked so funny! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Yes, not shy at all! :haha:

Sooz: hope dtd works!!!! :thumbup: I'm still thinking on how to seduce DH! :haha:


----------



## JenzyKY

Yay for more labor!! Good luck!!

I'm still bleeding but its light and only needs a small pad. No I didn't do RRLT as I'd read not to use it with bleeding in pregnancy. I have been very crampy though so maybe Henry's feeding was just efficient. 

We had our first poosplosion. Shocked my mother. :haha:


----------



## lolpants

Oh yey!! Good luck Angel! !!

Pola glad you got the all clear. .. and a giggle too ;)

No change here... just the odd BH... just wish OH would DTD!! :grr: 

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Pains are here. I'm having regular contractions so they are keeping me in. I'm flat out on monitors. 

It's all a bit weird! Will update when able. Thanks girls! :flower:


----------



## pola17

@lol: maybe you can blackmail to get some! :haha: I´m really considering it! My husband can´t resist to my nutella cookies, and I know if I tell him he can only eat if he gives in, I´m sure he will! :winkwink:


----------



## pola17

:happydance: yay Angel! You´ll have August´s first baby!


----------



## readynwilling

congrats Angel!! 

My cramps are gone, but im having some good BH... Im gonna walk a 5km in the morning and then my sweep at 5pm... and if that doesn't start something - then he's never coming out :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yay angel!!! Good luck I can't wait to see a pic of baby Amelie!!


----------



## bella21

Angel yayyy!!!! good luck!!!!! can't wait to hear updates!!

speaking of updates has anybody heard from morebabies? hope she's okay!!


AFM work was hell. Ive been cramping all day...really heavy pressure down below and also getting some really bad lower back pain. I was having some sciatic pain before but this back pain is all over. hoping its a good sign but ouchhhh. Officially done working in 10 days :happydance: i can't wait!!


----------



## Barhanita

Angel - yay, waiting for an update.

I drove with Lena on my own today! Such a step for me. Now I need a mirror to see her.


----------



## mac1979

Take a few days off and I can hardly catch up! Congrats to those who have had their babies, so exciting!

I am feeling like I am about to give up on breastfeeding and I have NEVER given up on anything. Every time I put Xavier to my breast he gets frustrated that milk doesn't come out as fast and pushes it away, so I give him formula or expressed milk as he won't relatch. Then I pump to 15-20 minutes for each breast (while playing games on my tablet or holding X), then by the time I get baby settled back to sleep, get expressed milk in the fridge and get to bed I don't get much sleep by the time he needs to eat again and I am so exhausted. To top if off I am beginning to smell like Fenugreek as I am taking so much to keep up my milk supply, I am going to make lactation cookies to see if it helps at all...I knew breastfeeding would be difficult, but not this bad, I feel like crying as my body has failed so much in the pregnancy...first GD then pre eclampsia and now breast feeding :cry: it is like my body can't accomplish what it is meant to do. 

Sorry for the rant, I am just so exhausted and emotional over my whole ordeal.


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, I am sending you a big hug! I was thinking of giving up so many times, but so far I am trying... We'll see what happens. And I understand your feelings: I had 2 miscarriages, HG, POTS, cholestasis, and now we are having so much trouble feeding... I hate my body sometimes. Whatever you decide will be great and work out. It's just the decision that is hard..

And please rant as much as you need!


----------



## Barhanita

Experienced mothers, when babies generally allow to sleep more? Sleep deprivation sucks so much.


----------



## JenzyKY

Mac, X has gotten the most important breast milk. You haven't failed!! He is such a cutie and looks like he is growing awesome in his pictures! There is no one right way to feed your baby. Don't judge yourself!!


----------



## Barhanita

I like what you say Jenzy. As long as we care about our babies and love them, we aren't failing. Especially if there certain things that we cannot change... I just need to print it out and put on my wall, as I too feel like a failure so often..


----------



## Sooz

It's officially freaking August :dance:


----------



## roomaloo

Sooz said:


> It's officially freaking August :dance:

Eeeeek!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Anyone's due date today?


----------



## Barhanita

Ready, I think


----------



## onebumpplease

Fingers crossed Ready!


----------



## Barhanita

Do we look alike?

https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/xenia/6146665/50724/50724_900.jpg


----------



## onebumpplease

Dble post


----------



## Dragonfly

AUGUST!!!

Right come on baby! no excuses you are coming out. Dont make me go over due again :wacko: I am more than ready after I do the laundry for you.


----------



## briashxo

Nolan was born July 30th :) My due date was August 4th


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congrats he's beautiful x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> It's officially freaking August :dance:

we made it :happydance::happydance: right any time now babies out ye come :haha:



briashxo said:


> Nolan was born July 30th :) My due date was August 4th

Huge congrats :happydance:


Bar so cute!! lovely pictures :flower:


----------



## Scottish

Briash congrats so cute! :) xxx

Mac I have a great fear already of failing with bf as I had it hard with my dd but managed 3 months with her so hopefully I can get through it this time but I know I've got a hard task ahead of me eeek! Do what is best for you and baby as a happy mother makes a happy baby :hugs: xxx

Angel yippee can't wait for your update! Xxx

Ready hope that walk gets labour going for you! Fingers crossed xxx

Bar adorable pics shes absolutely gorgeous! Beautiful girl with a beautiful name to match :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Congrats! 

I am not going to make it for scan today I am so tired. I feel bad about that as I was ill last week. Still got chest infection only clearing up., I think my body wants me to rest as I usually dont get this tired and drowsy. I have to see if I can get a midwife in local surgery for like tomorrow just to keep them happy. I was hoping I would have baby by now, some chance. So the midwife will call me later on and shout at me again. Even though I also have a sick toddler with chest infection here too.


----------



## CelticNiamh

DF it is important you get to the appointments there could be a reason your feeling so tired that they could pick up on, get checked if you can better safe than sorry!! 

Well I have my baby bags repacked again :happydance: I hope to get out today and get some more vests and nappies and pick up my new carrycot for my buggy :cloud9: so excited about that! 

Baby would not stop moving last night actually started to worry me at one point but it was after I tried some acupressure points before bed :shrug: 

Angel really hope all is going well for you, thinking of you lots and hope it is pushing time and it is quick :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Nah it's all pants here. After a good stint of decent contractions I gave in and had some codeine as they were really painful. They have now stopped altogether! 

They say I have until early afternoon to progress otherwise it's a section :cry:

Not going as planned!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Nah it's all pants here. After a good stint of decent contractions I gave in and had some codeine as they were really painful. They have now stopped altogether!
> 
> They say I have until early afternoon to progress otherwise it's a section :cry:
> 
> Not going as planned!

damit have they checked you at all!!! oh may be walking might help you do not have to agree to the section if it not something your happy with I mean you still have time if baby is happy and your ok, I would not agree to it!! your not even 24 hours since your waters broke! 
tweak the nipples, go for a walk! ask about a tiny amout of pit to start them off again! but most of all relax and deep breaths! what about accupressure as well get your DH on youtube look them up! there is two points on the hands that help in this case! 

but it is really down to what you want!! huge labour vibes heading you way!


----------



## lolpants

woo hoo August is here!! Baby month!!! :D

Congrats Briash! What a gorgeous baby!!

Good luck Angel!! Hopefully you have Amelie in your arms already!!

Wonder how More babies and also Twinkle are getting on?

I just had last community MW appt - everything fine, just the waiting game- she saidf I can go in for sweep if I want, but I'd rather let nature take over (I am scared how much it'll hurt!)

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angel get bouncing on a ball may be :hugs:

oh maybe this will help https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6zRGsnZuzo


----------



## Angelmarie

I have bounced on a ball for HOURS! Been for few long walks. Tackled stairs. Jumped about etc. nothing doing. 

Amelie is very happy on trace. 

I will try those acupressure points now:flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> I have bounced on a ball for HOURS! Been for few long walks. Tackled stairs. Jumped about etc. nothing doing.
> 
> Amelie is very happy on trace.
> 
> I will try those acupressure points now:flower:

good luck :hugs: come on Amelie time to think down and out!!! down and out :haha:


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Angel :hugs: hope those pressure points work!


----------



## Dragonfly

tired due to lack of sleep more like. My doula has said to listen to my body and every one so am going for a lie down. I have to call midwife later on as they do call out and see you here.


----------



## more babies

Sorry for the late update.. and this will be quick but our baby boy arrived July 30th at 5:23pm and weighed 7lb 8oz. It was a long 15 hour labor with 2 hours of pushing. It was the most difficult pushing I have ever done even though DD2 was bigger and I was pushed almost as long with her. Starting to feel slightly less sore today but its still hard moving around. Our baby boy is doing great and we will be going home today and I'll post a picture in the next few days! I haven't caught up on the thread but I hope everyone else is doing good and I'll catch up later! :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Congratulations more!! Bet you're knackered! ! Any name yet, 

Lol xx


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yay, huge congrats Morebabies, I am so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yay August! Happy Due Date Ready! I just hope Isla is born at some point this month :haha:

Jenzy, glad all is well with Henry and that breastfeeding is going well!

Caitin, glad that your appointment went well.

Yay for no HPV Pola and :rofl: re the porn star comment. 

Hope your last ten days go by quickly Bella; I think we are finishing work around the same time. :thumbup:

Bar, good for you, I'm sure the first time driving with a new infant is pretty intimidating. I also love the pic of the two of you! :flower:

Mac, sending you huge :hugs:. You are doing the best you can and it sounds as though you are doing an amazing job! Try not to beat yourself up too much and enjoy your time with X; it sounds like he is thriving. 

Congrats Brash, Nolan is such a cutie! 

Angel, I'm so sorry to hear that your labour has stalled, I know how badly you wanted a VBAC. I really hope things start progressing for you soon. Hopefully some of the suggestions Celtic made helps. I have everything crossed for you but no matter what happens, you will be meeting Amelie very soon, which is amazing! :cloud9:


----------



## onebumpplease

:happydance: Congrats more babies :happydance: Look forward to pictures :thumbup:


----------



## Angelmarie

End of the road:cry:

I'm going down for a section within the hour. Just not progressing. Feeling extremely emotional over it all. I always knew this could (and probably would) happen but I'm currently feeling like a bit of a failure. I couldn't fall pregnant and had to take clomid and now I can't give birth either. Cracking specimen of a woman, eh? 

Huge hurumphs :cry:

Trying to stay positive and concentrate on the fact I will meet Amelie soon. Feeling guilty that this isn't my only thought about the situation :cry:


----------



## Sooz

Angel I'm sorry it hasn't gone to plan, but it so rarely does. You've given it a cracking shot and now it's time for your reward, meeting your precious little girl. Hope it all goes well. The main thing is you're both ok. 

Massive congrats Morebabies!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Huge :hugs: Angel, I know that this is not the labour experience that you wanted but the end result is all that matters. It certainly does not make you any less of a woman; you are about to give birth to a beautiful, healthy baby, which is amazing. Good luck to you and update us all after she's here!

And congrats on getting to meet your little girl today! :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

Angelmarie said:


> End of the road:cry:
> 
> I'm going down for a section within the hour. Just not progressing. Feeling extremely emotional over it all. I always knew this could (and probably would) happen but I'm currently feeling like a bit of a failure. I couldn't fall pregnant and had to take clomid and now I can't give birth either. Cracking specimen of a woman, eh?
> 
> Huge hurumphs :cry:
> 
> Trying to stay positive and concentrate on the fact I will meet Amelie soon. Feeling guilty that this isn't my only thought about the situation :cry:

A section dosnt mean you are a failure its very brave. I had an es the first time around also. You will get to hold your baby in your arms soon and if you want to talk about it after do. Because I wont say all is important is your baby as you are important in how you feel too.


----------



## lolpants

Angel I agree with sooz.. hardly anyone gets the experience they want. .. it doesn't make you a failure! ! Amelie will be in your arms soon and I'm sure that'll take away this feeling!

Good luck!

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

The pressure to have perfect births makes mums feel worse. I know they do for me. I just take whatever way it happens now as I know how bad I felt first time around and even was made to feel I didnt have a natural birth second time as I accepted drugs in labour. I try and stay away from birthy type people who pound mums experiences. There are not to many most are caring but I have come across a few. Sometimes its out of your hands and you are doing the best that can be done in that situation. You are there in that moment only you can say anything about this, no one else outside. Sorry for little rant. I been seeing stuff I dont like on facebook recently.


----------



## Barhanita

Bria, congrats!

Angel, you are very brave and strong. C-section doesn't mean anything, as long as you cute little healthy daughter is in your arms. Good luck and please update!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angel your so not a faliure look what you achieved you have provided a perfect place for your little girl to grow and thrive. You have done your best and a section can still be positive and a good experience I understand how dissapointed you must feel big huge hugs but hope having your sweet little girl in your arms soon will make up for it . I for one think your amazing and well done you should be proud :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

Angelmarie said:


> End of the road:cry:
> 
> I'm going down for a section within the hour. Just not progressing. Feeling extremely emotional over it all. I always knew this could (and probably would) happen but I'm currently feeling like a bit of a failure. I couldn't fall pregnant and had to take clomid and now I can't give birth either. Cracking specimen of a woman, eh?
> 
> Huge hurumphs :cry:
> 
> Trying to stay positive and concentrate on the fact I will meet Amelie soon. Feeling guilty that this isn't my only thought about the situation :cry:


This made me :cry: really. I know EXACTLY how you feel. Theres nothing we can say or do to make it better trust me. I went through the same thing. I find it more difficult because it happened to me with my first baby. Not one thing was natural or right in the end. Even after the birth of her was very emotional because I was on all kinds of damn drugs and missed the first few hours because I ended up passing out and sleeping. Her father had her the whole time but it still made me feel like I didnt do the job a woman should have done. Im trying to stay positive with #2 and TRYING for a vbac but I know in my heart I wont get one. I may have wide hips but for some reason I cannot spread past 6cm, small lady bits inside I guess? I want to give you a HUGE :hugs: and wish you nothing but happiness with your new bundle of joy. :baby::flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs: your not failure :hugs:

you have created a made such a precious little baby. Thats pretty amazing in my book :winkwink:


----------



## Scottish

Aww angel :( as everyone else has said don't put yourself down! You've done fantastic so far and just think gorgeous Amelie will probably be in your arms now and all will be forgotten! Xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angel sill so excited for you :hugs: can not wait to see pictures :flower:

HHenderson I know this sounds supper corney but you have to believe in your self and trust your body, trust your baby! this is your second baby! so keep an open mind and make a plan for both your VBAC and section and see what happens I have had 4VBAC :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats bri! What a beautiful baby! 

More babies congratulations! Sorry pushing was hard! I can't wait to see pictures :)

Angel don't feel bad! I know how you feel I felt the same way too but please don't feel bad, baby will be healthy and that's all that matters :hugs: I can't wait to see pictures :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

A sneak peak from Isabela's photo shoot that I won while pregnant



I ditched the nipple shield and things went better than expected! She's latching perfectly and my nipples are a little sore but nothing too bad :) 

So Isabela is still being too active during the day fighting her naps. She didn't take the paci well at all. I gave up. She loves her bouncer but as long as its bouncing and she falls asleep in it. Her dr said its not good that she gets used to movement for sleep but his method with the paci failed so I will try and buy a swing and see if that works for us. We will do what works I guess, I don't have to do everything dr says right? I need to find a solution or I WILL fall into depression soon. I expected to be sleep deprived with baby and rather I am well rested because she sleeps so well at nights but spend my days trying to console her literally all day and it needs to stop. Past few days I spent them crying and feeling sorry for myself but I decided not anymore I will find a solution for this. Sorry for the rant, parenting is hard 

Sorry you are having a hard time Mac, I hope things get easier for you. 

Bar good job on the driving! I still must do this but I am scared and I hate driving so that doesn't help


----------



## Dragonfly

Awww lovely pic. 

I am well ready for this baby to come now. 
I feel like 20 different emotions today, leaking collostrum, cramps, number 2s, acid heart burn that will not cure, tired, pressure. bla! I never had that with the boys at all.


----------



## readynwilling

Due date for me!

Congrats to Morebabies (do we know his name??) and Briashxo!!

I have to admit i am slightly jealous of the people going early when its my EDD today. But i went over with J and i have assumed i will go over with him as well. just preggo hormones.

Just got back from a 4km walk (took about 1.5hours). I have some housework to do, then im picking up J from daycare and taking to my IL's and i have a MW appt @ 5pm where FX i'll get a sweep. May even break out the breast pump this afternoon.


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> A sneak peak from Isabela's photo shoot that I won while pregnant
> 
> View attachment 651525
> 
> 
> I ditched the nipple shield and things went better than expected! She's latching perfectly and my nipples are a little sore but nothing too bad :)
> 
> So Isabela is still being too active during the day fighting her naps. She didn't take the paci well at all. I gave up. She loves her bouncer but as long as its bouncing and she falls asleep in it. Her dr said its not good that she gets used to movement for sleep but his method with the paci failed so I will try and buy a swing and see if that works for us. We will do what works I guess, I don't have to do everything dr says right? I need to find a solution or I WILL fall into depression soon. I expected to be sleep deprived with baby and rather I am well rested because she sleeps so well at nights but spend my days trying to console her literally all day and it needs to stop. Past few days I spent them crying and feeling sorry for myself but I decided not anymore I will find a solution for this. Sorry for the rant, parenting is hard
> 
> Sorry you are having a hard time Mac, I hope things get easier for you.
> 
> Bar good job on the driving! I still must do this but I am scared and I hate driving so that doesn't help

No you do not have to do what the doctor says :flower: follow what feels right for you and her! if it is rocking her to sleep then so be it! if you think about it! it is all she is used to really :hugs:

oh yea and :happydance: for all going well with ditching the nipple shield


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Borr, that picture is absolutely adorable! :flower:


----------



## pola17

Mac: sorry breast feeding has been hard! You have given Xavier the best milk as Jenzy said, so don't feel bad! :hugs:

Bar: sorry for those long nights! :hugs: 

Bri: congrats!!!

More babies: congrats!!!!! :happydance:

Angel: sorry you'll need a c section! :hugs: don't say you failed or something! :hugs:

Celtic: how are you feeling today? :flower:

Lily: Isabela is gorgeous! :cloud9:

DF: yes, a rest today will do it! Sorry you're feeling bad! :hugs:

How are you, girls? :flower: hope everyone is doing ok!!! 

As for me, I celebrated my non sick genitals with a 10 hour sleep! :rofl: and I still have no signs Mikael is coming anytime soon! Nothing!
My mom will be here in 15 days! :happydance:


----------



## mac1979

Borr-it may sound weird but have you tried letting her suck on one ofyour fingers instead of a pacifier? It is what I do with X to get him to settle, it helps me feel better that he can get comfort from me other than breastfeeding. It may help you out a little.


----------



## HHenderson

Anyone else a huge bag of tears today? :cry: damn hormones.


----------



## pola17

Not me, HHenderson, but big hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Oh congrats morebabies! I missed your post earlier. Xxx

Borr I absolutely adore that picture it's stunning! She's very sweet xxx

Ready you are the first due date to have been reached here hehe! Sending u lucky labour vibes xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I am up and down all day. heart burn hell here. Feel depressed and then feel ok. Need something to cheer me up with.


----------



## lolpants

Lovely pic borr.. I have my baby booked in for the 9th! I hope you find a routine that works for you both before it gets too stressful! 

Well done on reaching due date ready.. looks like I'll be doing the same! !

Went into town today, hopefully the walking will help!!

Thinking of you Angel! Hope all is ok!!

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I have an app next week and I really hope I go before that or its induction booking time and I do not want another one if them. May as well just give me a c section as thats how the first induction I had ended. I took reactions to every flippen drug they gave me too. So I have a week really and a few days to go by myself. Last time I went the day before induction date. stressful though as I really dreaded the induction but lucky it didnt happen.


----------



## pola17

DF: Hope an induction won´t be necessary! :hugs: I´ll cross my fingers for you! Hope that helps some! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> Anyone else a huge bag of tears today? :cry: damn hormones.

Not today but I had two days like that this week :hugs: hope you feel better soon dam hormones eh 

Morebabies huge congrats :happydance: looking forward to pictures :happydance:

Angel thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Wow so much to catch up on! 

Congrats more babies! Glad you and Lo are doing well :)

Angel big hugs, you didn't fail at anything:hugs:

Pola yay for no hpv! :happydance:

Hope everyone will start popping their babies out soon! :winkwink:

Well I am checking into the hospital tonight for my induction instead of Monday. I have developed a rash on my belly and legs and my Dr wants me to have the baby now in case it's cholestasis. I'm nervous and excited all at the same time!


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Wow so much to catch up on!
> 
> Congrats more babies! Glad you and Lo are doing well :)
> 
> Angel big hugs, you didn't fail at anything:hugs:
> 
> Pola yay for no hpv! :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone will start popping their babies out soon! :winkwink:
> 
> Well I am checking into the hospital tonight for my induction instead of Monday. I have developed a rash on my belly and legs and my Dr wants me to have the baby now in case it's cholestasis. I'm nervous and excited all at the same time!


omg good luck :hugs: keep us posted :happydance:


----------



## JenzyKY

Go Jolley Go!!!

Borr, you don't have to use a paci if you don't want or she doesn't like them. Have you tried different kinds if you do? I use avent soothies.


----------



## pola17

Jolley: Good luck! :happydance: Keep us posted! :happydance: :hugs:
First or second August baby? :winkwink:


----------



## onebumpplease

Good luck Jolley!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Jolley good luck!! 

Jenzy I have tried with a few and they all seem so big on her and she doesn't like them, I'll keep trying as she grows but for now it hasn't been a solution


----------



## JenzyKY

Borr I can see how they are big. Henry's whole face seems covered by his and he is 5 lb 14 now.


----------



## HHenderson

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Wow so much to catch up on!
> 
> Congrats more babies! Glad you and Lo are doing well :)
> 
> Angel big hugs, you didn't fail at anything:hugs:
> 
> Pola yay for no hpv! :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone will start popping their babies out soon! :winkwink:
> 
> Well I am checking into the hospital tonight for my induction instead of Monday. I have developed a rash on my belly and legs and my Dr wants me to have the baby now in case it's cholestasis. I'm nervous and excited all at the same time!

EXCITING!!! Good luck!! :baby::baby:


----------



## HHenderson

Notice no one is booked for Aug 31st? I bet thats when most of us have our babies! :haha:


----------



## Caitrin

Congrats on your baby boys Briashxo and more babies! Hope things went well Angel and youre doing okay!

borr: They say that babies go through a kind of 4th trimester after theyre born, it's probably why she wants to be held so much. Theyre still developing and such. I'm not sure what youve got or want to do but I'd try babywearing her in some kind of wrap that keeps your hands free to do things but kees her close to hear your heart and feel you. That with the moving around should put her to sleep and maybe after a couple days or so you can try moving her to the crib after she's fallen asleep if thats what you want. I just got the happiest baby guide to great sleep to chec out so if it has any good info ill try to post!

I forgot to mention that the doctor said I testedpositive for strep b...yay me.


----------



## HHenderson

My strep b test is tues. I tested positive last time and I read it could go either way but more than likely positive again. Ugh


----------



## lolpants

Good luck Jolley! !

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Good luck with induction jolley! Please let us know how it goes as I have mine in 5 days xxx


----------



## Nela

Wow I am a lil late joining in as I seem to have somehow missed this thread. Not surprising with my scatterbrain... I'm due on the 19th with a boy so I'm just trying to follow everyone's journey as they reach this final stage! Congrats to those who have already welcomed their bundles. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## pola17

welcome, Nela!! :hi:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks everyone! :)


----------



## readynwilling

Good Luck Jolley!!

AFM: 
Went to MW appt.

All is well except im pretty sure my MW doesn't know how to take BP.. cause she marked 110/68 and my mom's machine consistently says 124/78 :rofl: Not that im concerned. 

So everything was fine (a little glucose in my urine.. but that was probably the juice i had not long before the appt) And then she did a cervix check... 2cm and she stretched me (twice) to 3cm. She went in there... rooted around, let me close my legs and relax for a minute, and then went back in :haha:

I have an appt booked for sunday at 10am if no baby by then, and she gave me a requistion for a 41 week ultrasound?? apparently its standard, but i had no clue.

She said she was touching babies head... so thats gotta be a good sign.

Do sweeps hurt for anyone who's had one on here? Cause i keep reading how they hurt, and it didn't hurt at all. Sure a little pressure, but not painful?? anyway i just wondered.

Feeling lots of pressure (and my feet are sore from my walk this morning LOL) maybe a few cramps but nothing major to report (yet - i hope!)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

For those of you who have been induced, did they use cytotec or cervidil on you?


----------



## readynwilling

jolley - i have not been induced but have read some BAD things about the cryotec - im not even sure its APPROVED for induction, its just a handy side effect... if you can get the other i would.


----------



## readynwilling

> In August 2000, the original manufacturer of Cytotec, G.D. Searle & Co. (Searle), sent a letter to over 200,000 OB/GYNs in the country stating the possible side effects of Cytotec when given to pregnant women, such as hyperstimulation of the uterus, uterine rupture, fetal bradycardia, amniotic fluid embolism, death of the mother, and death of the child. Subsequently, ACOG wrote a rebuttal to the FDA regarding Searle's letter, claiming not enough evidence and scientific studies warrant eliminating misoprostol's use to induce labor. Searle, however, found enough evidence in its trials of misoprostol for the treatment of ulcers to issue the letter. Searle also stated that the company did not intend to study or support the use of Cytotec for induction of labor or cervical ripening.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2684033/


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks ready! That is scary! I thought I heard my Dr mention it but I will definitely be saying something!


----------



## readynwilling

i only really know about it because in Ina May Gaskins book on childbirth she writes specifically about it and how dangerous it can be. :hugs: HOWEVER obviously it works, and not everyone suffers horrible side effects. I mean if every mother/child that it was used on died, they wouldn't continue to use it.


----------



## pola17

Jolley,
Hope your doctor performs the right induction! :hugs:

Ready: 
I´ve read the girl´s posts about "sweeps"... no idea what that is! :haha: but when my OB/GYN checked my pelvis, I almost kicked him in his face... it was extremely painful! :haha: How can you do that? :haha:
But hey, glad your appointment went well! And to me it defenitely sounds like good news that she could feel baby´s head! :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

They stick their fingers in your cervix (if they can) and "sweep" it around to separate the water sac from the uterus (sorta irritates it i think) and then the "stretch" by forcing more fingers in your cervix to stretch it open more.


----------



## pola17

does it hurt???

I´m wondering by any chance, does it hurts when they check how dilated you are???
I felt like my OB/GYN placed his whole first inside... the pain was horrible! :dohh: LOL!!!


----------



## readynwilling

see it didn't hurt me at all - and it didn't hurt when they did it with J... but i read all the time about it being uber painful.. so im wondering if i just have an amazing tollerance for pain or if im special :haha:

Getting pretty uncomfy over here... tons of pressure. Got my fx but im sure if i go laydown i'll wake up pregnant in the morning :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Yeah i will push for the cervidil or just hope I go into labor tonight when I go in! That would be nice and convenient! :haha: hopefully you will be going into labor here real soon! Sounds like you for sure doing all you can to make it happen :thumbup:


----------



## lolpants

Ok so it's my due date... and I am in early labour! Eek! Been having contractions for last few hrs and got really painful lower back... may just stop and go, but would be mad if baby actually arrives on due date!? It's 2am here 
. So could be in for a long night! !

I've heard sweeps hurt, hence why I refused! Maybe you're just really ready, Ready? !

Hope it is going well Jolley?

No update from Angel yet then? 

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

if pain tolerance was only contagious or you could share some, I´d appreciate if you´d share some with me, ready! :haha:


----------



## pola17

@lol: good luck! :happydance: Hope by later we can get more news from you!! Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Lol YAY!!! Good luck!! 

Jolley I was given cervidil, I didn't know there was another one 

I hope angel is doing well


----------



## HHenderson

Sounds like a baby a day! How exciting! 

lol-good luck!!


----------



## pola17

I saw on FB that angel had her baby girl! :happydance:


----------



## Barhanita

JolleyGirl86 said:


> For those of you who have been induced, did they use cytotec or cervidil on you?

They gave me cervidil (I wasn't dilated or ready at all). In 30 minutes after they inserted cervidil I was in labor. 12 hours later Lena was born. Amazingly, cervidil put me into labor (they say it almost never happens).


----------



## bella21

congrats to all the new mommys :hugs: !!! so happy for everybody!! 

and lolpants good luck! hope you have a quick and easy labor !

pola- when they checked me for dilation it hurt me ! i also felt like she was shoving her while fist in there. really uncomfortable. and you have to put your legs in like this weird frog position :haha:


----------



## pola17

Lol, thanks Bella!!

I rather know what's coming up for me! :haha:


----------



## bella21

lol pola, but that being said...some girls aren't bothered by it at all!


----------



## pola17

Lol, I hope I'm one of them! :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Well they didn't do cytotec or cervidil, they inserted a Foley catheter. Oh man that was uncomfortable. I'm having some contractions now from it. Hopefully I dilate quickly


----------



## readynwilling

I woke up at 1:00am with cramps... I've had a few painful contractions in the last 40 minutes. Just timed a few of them 1 min long, 10 mins apart... Put on my hypnobirthing mp3 and I'll wake Tim in a bit if I find they are regular.


----------



## lolpants

Boo about an hour after I posted I fell asleep and just woke now and contractions are gone! I hope I don't have the 3 days of this like I did with Phoebe! 

Good luck Ready and Jolley! 

Yey for Angel!! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

I hope not LOL! 3 days of pre labour or false labour would not be fun!!

Last couple of contractions were 15 mins apart, but longer than 1 min in duration. And it's uncomfortable enough between them I can't sleep (2:15am here)


----------



## onebumpplease

Ready that sounds so promising! 

Lol, my due date too :thumbup: Hope it all kicks back up for you. Hate all the teasing! I do have midwife today, so hoping for a plan of action if labour doesn't start itself!


----------



## Sooz

Good luck Ready! 

Lol that happened to me Saturday after four hours of the blinking things. Nothing notable since really. Boo. 

Angel congrats on baby Amelie, she's gorgeous. What an epic labour, can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## Sooz

Oh and happy due date to limpet, who can now get the hell out!


----------



## readynwilling

Still here, still having contractions (about 8 min apart)... Wondering if I should wake DH


----------



## readynwilling

I know how u feel Sooz!! Come on limpet!! Lets get this show on the road :)


----------



## Scottish

Lolpants come on baby time to come out now! Hope the contractions get going again today for real xxxx

Ready good luck and hoping this is labour now for you xxxx

Jolley hope u doing ok? 

So exciting now possibly more babies today!

Angel congrats on your beautiful Amelie! Well done


----------



## CelticNiamh

oooh good luck Rready and lolpants hope this is it for you both!:hugs:


Happy DD to Sooz now baby think down and out :thumbup:


Angel huge congrats she is beautiful and can not wait to hear all about it when you can :hugs:

Have a doctors appointment this morning need more insulin etc! baby moving lots but I swear my tummy looks lower today! I had lots of painful BH last night hope they are doing something positive in there :happydance:

I hope by this time next week I have my baby in my arms :happydance:

Good Luck Jolley hope your doing ok as well :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks Scottish, I am just sitting here with contractions every 3-4 min


----------



## Sooz

Good luck Jolley, sorry I missed you earlier. :blush:

My due date bump!


----------



## Dragonfly

Jealous here of people going in to labour. I did wake with vag pain, like period pain but comes and goes especially after a pee. And braxton hicks. I really do think I will end up at my next app and they will get the diary out for inductions. I think I will cry. Nothing like a bit of pressure :(


----------



## Nela

Oooh good luck ladies! Hoping everything takes off and that we have new announcements soon! :flower:

It's pretty interesting to hear you all talking about dilation, effacement, sweeps, etc. We have none of that here. They don't do any internal exams at all until labor. The only internal I got was when we had the scare that my waters might have gone but that's it. Can't say I am complaining! Although, at the same time, I am curious! :haha:

Have a great day! :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

Right I am going to try and get the little cock blockers out of the way I need sexy time for some cervix dilating liquid.


----------



## ZooMa

Wow, a lot going on on this thread. Congrats new mommas and soon-to-be new mommas!

AFM, nothing happening here. Just waiting.... Sort of bored, actually. Not doing too much during the day. Too flippin' hot out for a lot of outdoor activity, and raining by the afternoon which rules out the pool.

My mother is arriving in town today for the month to offer me support, so I can officially start ball bouncing/acupressure/etc if I want to encourage things to get going.

I made a feeble attempt to start DTD last night, but just couldn't work myself up for it. It sort of sucks. Mentally I wanted to, but physically my body just isn't really responding. It's frustrating. Especially since I know I'll be off-limits for a while after Baby Girl is here. Argh. It's also been a while. Other than one time a couple weeks ago, I can't remember the time before that... sheesh I'm old. And hormonal. :)


----------



## Scottish

Sooz great comparison pics! I think they look identical ! Happy due date to you!:)

Lolpants no progress? Booo xxx

Jolley those contractions must have notched up a but by now! Good luck xx

As for me I have nothing and I mean nothing telling me I will be going into labour any time soon :( 

Zooma I know what you mean about dtd I can't be bothered as to much hassle but I may get oh tonight to do a wham bam thank you ma'am :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz I think your more dropped this time :flower:


Scottish LOL I am thinking the same all we need is the sperm to help get baby out LOL :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Jolley, good luck today, hope all goes well!

Congrats Angel, can't wait to see some pics of Amelie!

Welcome Nela!

Happy due date Sooz and Lol. I do hope things start moving for you again Lol, I was really impressed when you were talking about being in labour on your due date, (quite a punctual little one you have there :haha:)

Ready, I hope things are going well with you. Hopefully you will be meeting your little guy today!

Yesterday afternoon my co-workers threw me a surprise Baby Shower, which was really lovely :flower: Have been working hard to get things in order before I leave and am now feeling like the end is in sight. I might even go on leave a few days earlier than I planned if I have everything sorted out by the end of next week.

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## onebumpplease

At my appointment the ob/gyn did an internal, I am 2cm and stretchy so she did a sweep. I've had niggles and bloody mucas, no labour suggestions though. I found the sweep no more uncomfortable than a smear test :thumbup:

I'm biked in for an induction on 13th, but doc said even starting from now an induction should be fairly straight forward. She really doesn't think I'll need it, but obviously I don't want to get my hopes up!
She did feel baby's head, which I athink is pretty cool!


----------



## pola17

Good luck, ready! :happydance:

Celtic: good luck at your appointment :flower:

Mrs. Eddie: how nice of the people from your office! :happydance:


----------



## ZooMa

Labor forecast doesn't look promising for anyone in the US today: https://www.intellicast.com/Health/Labor.aspx

I wonder where they get these things, anyway. I assume it has something to do with the barometric pressure. Well, it's hot hot hot here without relief in sight. Maybe with the next cool front that comes through Baby Girl will be thoroughly baked!


----------



## JenzyKY

Heres a few pictures of my sweet boy.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0733.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0824.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pola17

Jenzy: Henry is so handsome! :cloud9:


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Jenzy, so gorgeous!


----------



## Dragonfly

All the babies! whos next I wonder?


----------



## stargazer01

Aww Jenzy! Congrats!! He is absolutely adorable. 

Mrs. eddie - What a nice thing for your co-workers to do! I hope you can start your leave a few days early. :)


----------



## HHenderson

ZooMa said:


> Labor forecast doesn't look promising for anyone in the US today: https://www.intellicast.com/Health/Labor.aspx

:rofl: they actually have something like that.. tooo funny!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Jenzy he is so gorgeous, huge congrats again!

Happy due date to you Onebump! Hope that baby decided to make their appearance sooner rather than later :thumbup:


----------



## lolpants

Dragonfly said:


> All the babies! whos next I wonder?

Not me :( Can't believe I went from really thinking that was it to nothing!! Still plenty of the day left, but not looking likely that'll get my due date baby!

Thats sweet of your co-workers Mrs Eddie :)

Lovely pics Jenzy!

Hope you can go before the 13th Onebump!!

Zooma there are a few theories regarding tides and weather and labour!? :shrug: not sure why? Apparently you're more likely during thunderstorms, and we're predicted storms here tonight!! 

Lol xx


----------



## Nela

HHenderson said:


> ZooMa said:
> 
> 
> Labor forecast doesn't look promising for anyone in the US today: https://www.intellicast.com/Health/Labor.aspx
> 
> :rofl: they actually have something like that.. tooo funny!Click to expand...

Oh wow :haha: 

Jenzy, he's so precious! :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

lolpants said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> All the babies! whos next I wonder?
> 
> Not me :( Can't believe I went from really thinking that was it to nothing!! Still plenty of the day left, but not looking likely that'll get my due date baby!
> 
> Thats sweet of your co-workers Mrs Eddie :)
> 
> Lovely pics Jenzy!
> 
> Hope you can go before the 13th Onebump!!
> 
> Zooma there are a few theories regarding tides and weather and labour!? :shrug: not sure why? Apparently you're more likely during thunderstorms, and we're predicted storms here tonight!!
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...

Not me either. I thought maybe yesterday and a bit today but its come and go. I know I will go over. Its yours today isnt it or tomorrow? I know we are a day or two apart. Mine cant come out at the weekend I wont be able to get out of the amount of people coming up the drive way, freaks me out that. Good thing is my landlord has hired personal security and they guard me and him from drunk festival goers who may stray from the crowd.


----------



## readynwilling

HES HERE!!

hey ladies! Grandma's got T and J is watching youtube so i have a minute..

Woke Tim and called MW at 4am. Agreed to meet MW at 4:40 at her office for my "check". Mom showed up 10 minutes later to stay with J, and we were at office for 4:30. We went in i was 5cm and we were given option to stay at birthing suite or go to hospital. We ended up staying at birthing suite. I was in a nice comfy twin bed, tim was able to sit with me on the bed or in the arm chair - the fireplace was going. I threw up some and walked around for a bit with some pretty strong contractions... they decided to check me at 5:30 and i was only 6cm... thought i was gonna cry :haha: then they said - were breaking you water its gonna make contractions stronger, but labour faster.. i was SO SCARED. They broke the membrane, i felt him kick twice about 30 seconds later, then i said "holy shit i have to push" sure enough i dilated from 6-10cm in about 2 mintues. I started pushing - and i totally pooped and puked more :blush: and he was out at 6:15 so i was at MW for less than 2 hours LOL

Then at just about 7:30 i sent tim home to check on j and get the car seat and there was a bit of a fiasco about me having the keys to my truck (which is not running) and tim needed to get the car seat base out of it :haha:

My MIL was at the birth (barely LOL) and she took tim my keys and when tim got back we basically packaged him up in car seat and were sent home! it wasn't even 10am :shock: 

he was 8lbs 8oz and 20" long.

he has latched a few times, ive got LOTS of colostrum so he is eating good already!! which is so nice compared to what happened with miss J and being stuck in the hospital for 2 days cause of "feeding" issues.

NO tearing :wohoo: 

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/null_zps8fceb681.jpg


----------



## mac1979

Congrats Ready, he is adorable!!


----------



## HHenderson

OMG congratulations!!! He looks so comfy! And exactly the size and length my daughter was! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Congrats! its all moving so fast in here.


----------



## bella21

awwww Ready congrats!!!


----------



## pola17

Yay, ready!! He's gorgeous!!! Congrats! :cloud9:


----------



## Dragonfly

Any one else jealous of all the lovely babies being posted? I just want to hold mine and feed, look at my baby in awe all night and wear my baby. I didnt wear my last two. I carried more. But I am looking forward to figuring out this wrap I bought.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Aw Ready he is so gorgeous and looks like a big boy! Congrats and what an amazing birth story, glad he came somewhat quickly for you!


----------



## JenzyKY

Wow ready! Jealous of the speed! And how do I not have that whale outfit!?! That is one quick discharge from care!


----------



## Sooz

Omg ready, amazing labour, congratulations! 

And yes, I am so jealous of everyone. However, our thunderstorm is enroute!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ready he is so beautiful huge congrats wow how quick and cool was that :hugs::happydance::happydance: he a lovely size as well and glad the feeding going well :thumbup: enjoy every minute now :cloud9:


wow I was so tired I went for a nap and slept for agaes LOL do not feel fully awake!! 

Just thinking though this could be the last friday I am pregnant! :happydance: maybe any way LOL 

Pola appointment went great this morning got all sorted for insulin etc for the next week or so and I got some stuff for constipation do not want that for labour :haha:


OH I will have to catch up later need food badly!!! I am late starting dinner oops


----------



## Dragonfly

do thunderstorms do stuff?


----------



## Nela

Awwww congrats, Ready! He's gorgeous! I'm soooo jealous of his snuggabunny swing btw. I wanted to get one for my lil one so badly but it's not available here and cost a bloody fortune to import! :haha:

Who's next? :haha:


----------



## pola17

lol ready, I have the exact same outfit for Mikael... got it at Macy´s! :haha: :cloud9:

Dragonfly: At moments I´m jealous, at moments I want to wait.. I want my mom around, she arrives to Ecuador on the 16th, so I don´t want to be alone in the house with MIL alone, so I have mixed feelings! :haha:

Celtic: Glad all went well! :flower: I´m also constipated, but metamucil has been my best friend in this pregnancy! :haha: 

Today it gives me the impression my belly is smaller! :shrug: Mikael is moving, so no worries, but it´s smaller! :shrug:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Ready congrats he is so cute! :) that's awesome everything went fast for you!

I just got started on pitocin a bit ago.. I wonder how long my labor will be!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Oh and Jenzy your little guy is so adorable as well!! :)


----------



## onebumpplease

Congratulations Ready, what fast work!
DF, I am soooo ready to hold baby now!
Pola, bump can look smaller as baby's head moves down into pelvis and he moves his position.


----------



## Dragonfly

we have thunder and lightening here now.


----------



## HHenderson

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Ready congrats he is so cute! :) that's awesome everything went fast for you!
> 
> I just got started on pitocin a bit ago.. I wonder how long my labor will be!

Ohhh exciting!! Good luck! Details details! :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Wow Ready!! Congratulations!!!!! :happydance:

DF today is my due date - and we have thunderstorms here now!

Lol xx


----------



## Caitrin

Congrats Ready and good luck Jolley! I hope your baby makes an appearance soon DF!

I can't tell if I'm just missing most of Roman's movements when I'm sleeping, not feeling them as much because he's getting big and cramped (going by his preemie siblings born at 30/31 weeks at 5+ lbs, he's probably somewhere between 7 and 8 lbs atm) or if it's something I should be worrying about. I'm going to try and keep close attention on it this weekend at the cabin. Packing for the trip now and then making cupcakes...hopefully I have enough time leftover to take a wee nap!

OH's trial run embalming went really well today. He has one more on a woman sometime next week and te guy said if he does half as well he's got the job! He even said he wouldn't be paying him what he's worth. Made my OH feel good as he'd been out of the business for a couple years.

Now if only the baby will come! My luck I won't get to see him til September!


----------



## Sooz

I've lost some plug. Finally a half promising sign! :haha:

Good luck Jolley, hope it's not long now you're on the drip.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

They broke my water about 30 min ago so hopefully that gets things moving quicker. I'm still holding off on the epidural and just seeing how far I can go. 

Fx for everyone hoping to go into labor today!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Very exciting Sooz! 

I am going to be offline for a couple of days, fulfilling my duties as an MOH for my sister's wedding. I don't think I will be able to check back here until August 6 but I'm sure by that time we will have a few other babies, (Sooz, Lol, Jolley, you ladies will all be next I'm sure). Good luck to everyone and look forward to seeing lots of good news when I get back!:happydance:


----------



## lolpants

Enjoy the wedding Mrs Eddie! !

Sounds promising Catrin. Hope you have a nice break. .movements do get less towards the end. . I'm only really getting them at night now.

Things will progress quickly now Jolley! ! You're next! ! 

Yey for signs sooz! :)

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Love a good thunder storm :thumbup: hope it works it's magic :happydance:


Pola I agree must be baby moving down in to the pelvis my bump feels lower and smaller as well :flower: thats great your mum coming!! you will need her with your MIL pity it was not sooner though!!! :hugs:

Love all the baby pictures more please :cloud9:

Jolley good luck!! hopefully things go quickly now and your pushing soon!!!! gas and air I like that :hugs:


huge labour vibes to every one esle!!!

sooz yay roll on labour :hugs:

Caitrin That is great hope it works out on the job :happydance:


----------



## twinkletots

Congratulations to all the new babies that have arrived.
We have been having a hard time since our baby girl was born on 27th July at 3.33pm after a three hour labour and nearly giving birth in the car en route. 
She was 7lbs 4oz and we called her Amber.
Our world was turned upside down when she was diagnosed with downs syndrome after birth but things got worse when she ended up in special care unit then transferred to neonatal intensive care.
We have since found out she has a hole in her heart and will require an op in 3-6 months time.
She still isn't home with us and currently gets fed through a tube down her throat.
We have been heartbroken a hundred times over but taking each day as it comes.
So I wish you ladies all the luck in the world with your babies and fingers crossed the rest of the babies still to come are here soon.
I am leaving the thread as it is a difficult time for me right now and do not want to bring any negativity to the rest of you.
X


----------



## CelticNiamh

twinkletots said:


> Congratulations to all the new babies that have arrived.
> We have been having a hard time since our baby girl was born on 27th July at 3.33pm after a three hour labour and nearly giving birth in the car en route.
> She was 7lbs 4oz and we called her Amber.
> Our world was turned upside down when she was diagnosed with downs syndrome after birth but things got worse when she ended up in special care unit then transferred to neonatal intensive care.
> We have since found out she has a hole in her heart and will require an op in 3-6 months time.
> She still isn't home with us and currently gets fed through a tube down her throat.
> We have been heartbroken a hundred times over but taking each day as it comes.
> So I wish you ladies all the luck in the world with your babies and fingers crossed the rest of the babies still to come are here soon.
> I am leaving the thread as it is a difficult time for me right now and do not want to bring any negativity to the rest of you.
> X

Twinkle thoughts and prayers that little Amber recovers quickly, I hope your ok :hugs: will you be posting any were, would like to be able to check how things are going for you all, please do not leave if you think you will bring us down! only if you need to for you :hugs: I know I am not alone in wanting to offer support to you, take care :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

had my mum on the phone , going on about castor oil and how I turned out ok. Yes mum I was born vomiting and was very ill after. Thats fine is it? you mean you where fine. The some how she got on to a conversation about schooling and told me I was spoiling my sons schooling becuase he isnt christened and wont be able to partake in religion. Then when I mentioned I would have home schooled she put me down and said I was no teacher and not fit to educate any one. I could really strangle her. She gets my back up something serious. I cant wait till she finds out this babies name so she can freak out at that too. Not like I am naming him megatron or anything just because she dosnt get the names she wants and picks things apart being a bully that she is.


----------



## HHenderson

twinkletots said:


> Congratulations to all the new babies that have arrived.
> We have been having a hard time since our baby girl was born on 27th July at 3.33pm after a three hour labour and nearly giving birth in the car en route.
> She was 7lbs 4oz and we called her Amber.
> Our world was turned upside down when she was diagnosed with downs syndrome after birth but things got worse when she ended up in special care unit then transferred to neonatal intensive care.
> We have since found out she has a hole in her heart and will require an op in 3-6 months time.
> She still isn't home with us and currently gets fed through a tube down her throat.
> We have been heartbroken a hundred times over but taking each day as it comes.
> So I wish you ladies all the luck in the world with your babies and fingers crossed the rest of the babies still to come are here soon.
> I am leaving the thread as it is a difficult time for me right now and do not want to bring any negativity to the rest of you.
> X

:flower: Amber, what a lovely name. :hugs: to you momma! Things will get better. My aunt also had a hole in her heart when she was born. She had surgery and is now a healthy 50 something year old!


----------



## HHenderson

Dragonfly said:


> had my mum on the phone , going on about castor oil and how I turned out ok. Yes mum I was born vomiting and was very ill after. Thats fine is it? you mean you where fine. The some how she got on to a conversation about schooling and told me I was spoiling my sons schooling becuase he isnt christened and wont be able to partake in religion. Then when I mentioned I would have home schooled she put me down and said I was no teacher and not fit to educate any one. I could really strangle her. She gets my back up something serious. I cant wait till she finds out this babies name so she can freak out at that too. Not like I am naming him megatron or anything just because she dosnt get the names she wants and picks things apart being a bully that she is.

What is her deal. Both of your kids have strong boy names! Im sure #3 will have just as a nice name. Have you ever mentioned to her that shes nuts and everything she says hurts your feelings? Ugh!! I just wouldnt pick of the phone.


----------



## readynwilling

Thanks ladies! 

J is doing really well, T is doing really well, and we even had a cat nap today :)


----------



## HHenderson

LOVE cat naps but my big girl is still on summer vacay.

Anyone feel like their baby blows bubbles unto the side of your vagina? Maybe shes fiddling with her fingers like drums? Lol


----------



## lolpants

Twinkle, don't know if you will read this, but big hugs. My next door neighbour, growing up, was born with down syndrome and a hole in her heart, we were best friends, and here nearly 34 yrs on, she is still going strong and someone I really love. Hope Ambers op goes well and she is home with you ASAP :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Congrats to you ready he's a wee stunner! What a fabulous labour you have had, I hope mine is as quick hehe! Big hugs :hugs:

Good luck everyone getting good labour signs! Hope it starts soon for you xxx


Twinkletots, please don't feel you need to leave this thread, we are all here for you and will always support you! You have never put a downer on here so please don't think you will. Amber is a gorgeous name and I really send you lots of hugs and well wishes that she makes a speedy recovery :hugs: xxx


----------



## Barhanita

Congrats Ready! So fast!

Jolley, good luck. YOur baby must be almost here if not here yet. 

Twinkle, I am sending you lots of hugs and hope Amber will get better and go home soon. Please don't leave just because of us! We are here to support each other.

My OB told me to really make an effort to sleep. She said I won't last like this. Also, they are testing my liver functions to see if ICP cleared out.

Everyone, what are you doing for contraception after the delivery? I am thinking of Mirena UID.


----------



## onebumpplease

Twinkletots, what a beautiful name. I can only imagine what a difficult time you are going through, hope that it gets easier for all 3 of you :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Jolley: How are things going, chica?? :flower:

Bar: Hope you can get some rest!! :hugs: and I hope you get good results when they test your liver! :hugs:
As for contraception, I´ll go for good old condom... when I started taking the pill, is when my cysts started to show up! So I don´t trust anything that plays with my hormones! :wacko:

Off to check previous pages and update! :flower:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Twinkle I hope you don't leave, everyone is here to help each other. Sorry you are going through a tough time, you are in my thoughts xx


----------



## pola17

Twinkle,

Amber is one of the most beautiful names I´ve ever heard!
My heart breaks for you! I´ll keep you and Amber in my prayers! I have strong faith she will recover! :hugs: I send you lots of hugs! Please, be strong in these difficult times! :hugs:

And I guess everyone will agree with me when I say we all are here for you, so don´t say you bring negativity! If there´s something I could do for you, I´d do it! :hugs:

Thousands of hugs! :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

Twinkle-please don't feel you have to leave the thread, we are here to support each other, don't worry about negativity. I know a few people born with holes in the heart, all are just fine and healthy. I know everything will turn out well for your family. 

Bar-I was thinking Mirena too, as anything hormonal can take so long to get out of your system when you want to try again and I want to go for number 2 once Xavier is potty trained. I am 33 now and don't want to waste too much time. 

I just realized I've been posting pictures of Xavier on Facebook but none on here, so this one was taken this morning. I just let him hang out in his diaper all day, we only dress him if we are going out.
 



Attached Files:







1004658_10100344655879283_1794310527_n.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, Lena is only wearing a diaper around the house as well! She hates to be changed. Right now she is not wearing anything, as we are airating her diapeer rash. (She has thrush in her mouth and diaper)


----------



## Barhanita

Xavier is so cute!


----------



## HHenderson

Oh gosh X is so fricken adorable. He looks so relaxed. I want to snuggle him!


----------



## mac1979

Bar-try virgin coconut oil for both, it should clear up a bit faster. Rub some on your nipples just before she eats and put some on her tushy, it should help and it is all natural.


----------



## HHenderson

Is it possible to drop but not be engaged? 

I just feel like shes still chilling and doing as she wishes. Her back has been forward for two days so thats something new for me.

Back on the ball. :headspin:


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Twinkletots. Please don't feel you have to leave!


----------



## mac1979

I just need to take a moment to say how much I adore DH. He "babysat" today so I could leave the house a bit by myself, and just now he took a poopsplosion so I could finish the snack I made for myself.


----------



## bella21

aw mac how sweet of DH! and loving all the pics of X !!

twinkle: were all here for you if you decide to come back. I know this is tough for you right now :hugs: stay strong!

sooz: yayy for losing some plug!! 

hhenderson: I think it is possible to drop and not be engaged but I'm not positive. I Know I have dropped but I feel like his head pops in and out of engagement all the time. I could be wrong though :shrug:

Im sorry if I missed anybody its hard keeping up when I work all day!!

Getting lots of contractions here but nothing regular...just uncomfortable and not regular enough for me to time, and they usually only happen at night when I'm sleeping. wonder why? 

come on lets see some more babies!!!


----------



## ZooMa

Ach, can't sleep. Feel restless. Need a foot rub. Is that a sign?

Can't spend too much screen time here, though, or I'll never get to sleep.

Love all the baby pics. Congrats, all.


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, that's so sweet. I also feel very thankful for my husband, who takes care of all the house chores, changes diapers and makes sure I have "me" time! Also, I am thankful for a lady from Nursing Mothers Counsil, how has been giving me all kinds of advice about baby care by email, phone and in person. For free, just out of the kindness of her heart.


----------



## Barhanita

how is Celtic?


----------



## Scottish

Mac gorgeous photo! He looks so chilled out xx 

Barhanita that is so kind of the lady to help out with advice! So glad you have great support. Are you managing to get some sleep now?

Well ladies any overnight twinges? Me nothing :( just 4hours sleep. Been awake since 6am after finally getting to sleep at 2am! Why oh why does this happen 3 days before my induction. Hopefully next couple of nights I will actually sleep before this baby comes

Hope you all have great weekend x


----------



## Sooz

Nothing here. We did a DIY sweep attempt, I bounced on my ball, we DTD and it produced absolutely zilch.


----------



## Scottish

Sooz I can imagine that you must be very frustrated now considering all the good signs you've had over the past couple of weeks! I knowi would be. Common limpet geta move on hehe :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Still nothing here too! Officially overdue! :(

That's sweet of your OH Mac! I'm hoping mine is as helpful when the time comes! 

Hope Lenas rash clears asap Bar!!

Lol xx


----------



## onebumpplease

Scottish it seems really unfair that just when we should be gettingas much sleep as possible, our bodies refuse to comply.
Sooz, I hope that baby will decide to make a move within next couplebof days :hugs:

No news here regarding labour. I am still aching a lot! Just not in a contraction way. Also have a horrible taste in my mouth, have done so all week, but today its mixed with a really sore throat and druth. 
Don't know if I said yesterday, my blood pressure was slightly elevated and there was some protein in my urine, she said it wasn't anything to worry about at the moment, but I've to go to my local midwife for a bp check on Monday...
Baby hasn't moved yet this morning, she does this to me almost every day, but am feeling anxious today and just want some reassurance. Away to try the usual 'wake-up' techniques.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> how is Celtic?

Hey Bar I am still here :flower: they did not induce me in the end so back on tuesday and see what happens going for acupuncture today fx that works 

Loving all the baby updates :cloud9:


----------



## Dragonfly

twinkletots said:


> Congratulations to all the new babies that have arrived.
> We have been having a hard time since our baby girl was born on 27th July at 3.33pm after a three hour labour and nearly giving birth in the car en route.
> She was 7lbs 4oz and we called her Amber.
> Our world was turned upside down when she was diagnosed with downs syndrome after birth but things got worse when she ended up in special care unit then transferred to neonatal intensive care.
> We have since found out she has a hole in her heart and will require an op in 3-6 months time.
> She still isn't home with us and currently gets fed through a tube down her throat.
> We have been heartbroken a hundred times over but taking each day as it comes.
> So I wish you ladies all the luck in the world with your babies and fingers crossed the rest of the babies still to come are here soon.
> I am leaving the thread as it is a difficult time for me right now and do not want to bring any negativity to the rest of you.
> X

Please dont go. You are not bringing any negativity I for one want to know progress and we have all been here from the start together. You are no different to us you shouldn't have to leave. Its a support thread. And I want to see all these cute baby pics! they make me excited. I have been feeling really crap and down this whole pregnancy and only now do I feel excited when I see others with their babies. 

In other news I am having a crampy vag again after I pee. I think its just body getting ready. Today is the festival day. I wish I never let my cat out as I can hear machinery out the back.


----------



## Dragonfly

lolpants said:


> Still nothing here too! Officially overdue! :(
> 
> Lol xx

no Doubt I will be joining you, my dd tomorrow. 



HHenderson said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> had my mum on the phone , going on about castor oil and how I turned out ok. Yes mum I was born vomiting and was very ill after. Thats fine is it? you mean you where fine. The some how she got on to a conversation about schooling and told me I was spoiling my sons schooling becuase he isnt christened and wont be able to partake in religion. Then when I mentioned I would have home schooled she put me down and said I was no teacher and not fit to educate any one. I could really strangle her. She gets my back up something serious. I cant wait till she finds out this babies name so she can freak out at that too. Not like I am naming him megatron or anything just because she dosnt get the names she wants and picks things apart being a bully that she is.
> 
> What is her deal. Both of your kids have strong boy names! Im sure #3 will have just as a nice name. Have you ever mentioned to her that shes nuts and everything she says hurts your feelings? Ugh!! I just wouldnt pick of the phone.Click to expand...

She is a narcissist. I wish I had caller display and do avoid conversations with her but she did catch me out. Used granddad health to talk. Hes in hospital at the mo but doing well. My mums just a bully and picks the negative out of everything I do. She likes names herself that got her kids bullied all their lives so wants my grandkids to have the same where as I dont. I dont pay attention to what people want that take little to do in my life anyway. My kids have never set foot in her house, she refuses to even look after them while I am in my house wanting just to do my dishes so I can have lunch. Says thats not her job and scolds me for it. Yet picks on the mess in the house when she comes in and shames me. Several times she was banned from coming in because of her horrible rows when my first son was born. But tries to use my dad as a pawn so he cant see me or his only grandkids unless she can too. She seems to have little to do now a days than spy on neighbours, gossip and bitch. Her trying to get my partner off the birth cert was hilarious! :shrug: she dosnt like the kids having his surname. Despite us being together a decade and knowing each other since kids. She wanted her name on it??? she tried to stop my dad from taking us when our first was a few days old. We had to actually sneak. Then few months after that she brought it up in a row and my other half was in the next room and she didnt know this till he walked out and looked her right in the eye. She was trying to call me a liar for months about that and twisting it . :nope:yet takes nothing to do with her grandkids other than wave from a car. I think she is embarrassed to take them out. She tells people way to much and bitches about me to every one. She would end up telling people they where unchristened and slag me off in a restaurant in front of them. Sorry for rambling. 
This morning I have realised the amount of nasty stuff said to me when pregnant by my family and even things my other halfs family has done. Between my mum saying to get sterilised too to other halfs mum saying not fair bringing kids in to the world as they have a dormant cystic fibroses gene which could effect them I really do feel like a shit mum now. Thanks for that grannies, two gorgeous grandkids that love you, respect you, you complement and seriously not good enough. I know what not good enough feels like I have been there all my life. :growlmad:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Dragonfly said:


> twinkletots said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the new babies that have arrived.
> We have been having a hard time since our baby girl was born on 27th July at 3.33pm after a three hour labour and nearly giving birth in the car en route.
> She was 7lbs 4oz and we called her Amber.
> Our world was turned upside down when she was diagnosed with downs syndrome after birth but things got worse when she ended up in special care unit then transferred to neonatal intensive care.
> We have since found out she has a hole in her heart and will require an op in 3-6 months time.
> She still isn't home with us and currently gets fed through a tube down her throat.
> We have been heartbroken a hundred times over but taking each day as it comes.
> So I wish you ladies all the luck in the world with your babies and fingers crossed the rest of the babies still to come are here soon.
> I am leaving the thread as it is a difficult time for me right now and do not want to bring any negativity to the rest of you.
> X
> 
> Please dont go. You are not bringing any negativity I for one want to know progress and we have all been here from the start together. You are no different to us you shouldn't have to leave. Its a support thread. And I want to see all these cute baby pics! they make me excited. I have been feeling really crap and down this whole pregnancy and only now do I feel excited when I see others with their babies.
> 
> In other news I am having a crampy vag again after I pee. I think its just body getting ready. Today is the festival day. I wish I never let my cat out as I can hear machinery out the back.Click to expand...

:hugs: what a shock :( 
we are here for you please dont leave xx


----------



## readynwilling

Long night here. Tyler is nursing like a champ and i have good colustrum for him... means he is up eating A LOT... Finally got him to settle at 4am and he slept till 8 so i did get 4 hours of sleep (minus the 5 million mini wake ups to check on him :haha: )

sending labour :dust: to all!


----------



## onebumpplease

Ready, that's fab news!

DF you have an awful lot to put up with those grans! I feel lucky my mum tries harder (she can't always manage, but know he tries). OH's mum on the other hand :shrug:


----------



## HHenderson

Dragonfly said:


> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> Still nothing here too! Officially overdue! :(
> 
> Lol xx
> 
> no Doubt I will be joining you, my dd tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> HHenderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> had my mum on the phone , going on about castor oil and how I turned out ok. Yes mum I was born vomiting and was very ill after. Thats fine is it? you mean you where fine. The some how she got on to a conversation about schooling and told me I was spoiling my sons schooling becuase he isnt christened and wont be able to partake in religion. Then when I mentioned I would have home schooled she put me down and said I was no teacher and not fit to educate any one. I could really strangle her. She gets my back up something serious. I cant wait till she finds out this babies name so she can freak out at that too. Not like I am naming him megatron or anything just because she dosnt get the names she wants and picks things apart being a bully that she is.Click to expand...
> 
> What is her deal. Both of your kids have strong boy names! Im sure #3 will have just as a nice name. Have you ever mentioned to her that shes nuts and everything she says hurts your feelings? Ugh!! I just wouldnt pick of the phone.Click to expand...
> 
> She is a narcissist. I wish I had caller display and do avoid conversations with her but she did catch me out. Used granddad health to talk. Hes in hospital at the mo but doing well. My mums just a bully and picks the negative out of everything I do. She likes names herself that got her kids bullied all their lives so wants my grandkids to have the same where as I dont. I dont pay attention to what people want that take little to do in my life anyway. My kids have never set foot in her house, she refuses to even look after them while I am in my house wanting just to do my dishes so I can have lunch. Says thats not her job and scolds me for it. Yet picks on the mess in the house when she comes in and shames me. Several times she was banned from coming in because of her horrible rows when my first son was born. But tries to use my dad as a pawn so he cant see me or his only grandkids unless she can too. She seems to have little to do now a days than spy on neighbours, gossip and bitch. Her trying to get my partner off the birth cert was hilarious! :shrug: she dosnt like the kids having his surname. Despite us being together a decade and knowing each other since kids. She wanted her name on it??? she tried to stop my dad from taking us when our first was a few days old. We had to actually sneak. Then few months after that she brought it up in a row and my other half was in the next room and she didnt know this till he walked out and looked her right in the eye. She was trying to call me a liar for months about that and twisting it . :nope:yet takes nothing to do with her grandkids other than wave from a car. I think she is embarrassed to take them out. She tells people way to much and bitches about me to every one. She would end up telling people they where unchristened and slag me off in a restaurant in front of them. Sorry for rambling.
> This morning I have realised the amount of nasty stuff said to me when pregnant by my family and even things my other halfs family has done. Between my mum saying to get sterilised too to other halfs mum saying not fair bringing kids in to the world as they have a dormant cystic fibroses gene which could effect them I really do feel like a shit mum now. Thanks for that grannies, two gorgeous grandkids that love you, respect you, you complement and seriously not good enough. I know what not good enough feels like I have been there all my life. :growlmad:Click to expand...


:dohh: My mom is pretty bad but wow. :hugs: Sorry you have to deal with that. :flower:


----------



## pola17

DF: that's awful!!! :hugs: maybe your mom is jealous? :shrug: sorry she and your MIL have been a pain in the butt! :hugs:

And thanks for the labor vibes, ready! :haha:


----------



## more babies

Still haven't had any time to catch up on this thread so I hope everyone is doing well and :hugs: to anyone having a tough time!

I just wanted to post some pictures real quick of our little man, Landon! Here's two pictures from the day after I had him. The black and white one is a picture the hospital took and the other is me awkwardly trying to take a picture of him while holding him :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130731_182800_927-1.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20130802_125156.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HHenderson

more babies said:


> Still haven't had any time to catch up on this thread so I hope everyone is doing well and :hugs: to anyone having a tough time!
> 
> I just wanted to post some pictures real quick of our little man, Landon! Here's two pictures from the day after I had him. The black and white one is a picture the hospital took and the other is me awkwardly trying to take a picture of him while holding him :haha:

:cloud9:


----------



## pola17

More babies: :cloud9: he's so handsome!!! :flower:

Congrats!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwww i want my boy here now :(


----------



## Dragonfly

Well I just had a horrible dose of dioreaha. I went for a walk around festival, had vag cramps all day anyway. My doula said she thinks my body is getting ready now I may believe her as I wasnt expecting the shits. Sorry for being so TMI. I bet it stops and I am sat here in a week still no baby.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Landon is gorgeous xx


----------



## lolpants

Aww morebabies he is gorgeous! !!

Hopefully the big 'clearout' before baby arrives DF!?! 

I've been out and about quite a bit today again.. just at my parents now waiting for OH to pick me up. Hopefully keeping busy will make time go faster! !

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

More babies he's a wee darling! Well done and congrats again xxx

Dragonfly hope the diarrhoea passes ASAP! 

Xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I hope its the start of labour as thats a symptom.


----------



## HHenderson

LOL ive been having the 'shits' for two weeks straight! I dont think my Princess is even engaged.


----------



## pola17

DF: that sounds promising! :happydance:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Huge congrats to all the ladies who have had their babies!!

Good luck to those in labor now!

Have this terrible feeling Jack is gonna be a butt and be late. Have small contractions but very irregular. I've never wanted pain so badly. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Barhanita

Is bed sharing all that dangerous? Lena slept with me all night, and it was great! We both slept so well. But I am terrified of SIDS.. What do you think?


----------



## JenzyKY

Bar, can you get a cosleeper that attaches to your bed? Then she will be right there and safe.


----------



## Barhanita

Jenzy, That's what we have now (Arm's Reach). But neither of us are getting any sleep with it. She wants to eat a lot, so she wakes up... I wake up. She doesn't go to sleep as easily there.. Tonight was so great - her and me sleeping together, so nicely. I know how unsafe it could be. But what if I throw away all the blankets, pillows and loose clothing?


----------



## JenzyKY

That would make it better. I'm sure the cosleeping experts will have more advice. I'm too scared to even doze off and he doesn't sleep in our room.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> Is bed sharing all that dangerous? Lena slept with me all night, and it was great! We both slept so well. But I am terrified of SIDS.. What do you think?

I co sleep with all of mine! I am very careful though no drinking and smoking not a problem as we do not do it, I know there was huge research from it and wish I could find the link for the article now, but it was found there is not an increased danger with co sleeping babies mimic the mums breathing and heartbeat! problems happen with falling alseep with babies on the couch that is a no no! or a co sleeper bed/cot if your worried I have used one of those as well :flower:

hope everyone is doing well!! any news from Jolley or Angel :hugs:

Had my acupunture appointment feeling tired be great of it kicks starts something but it really worked on all the swelling in my feet :flower:

Hugs :hugs: and labour vibes to every one


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> Jenzy, That's what we have now (Arm's Reach). But neither of us are getting any sleep with it. She wants to eat a lot, so she wakes up... I wake up. She doesn't go to sleep as easily there.. Tonight was so great - her and me sleeping together, so nicely. I know how unsafe it could be. But what if I throw away all the blankets, pillows and loose clothing?

No quilt Bar I used a sheet and blanket so baby wont get to warm, you would be amazed how still you are when they are beside you I still kept my pillow though give Lena time soon you will be falling off the bed as she takes over it :winkwink:


----------



## lolpants

I personally didn't co sleep with Phoebe when she was a baby, as both me and my ex were large and there was nowhere else for him to sleep. After he left (Phoebe was just over a yr old) she slept with me every night, until a few weeks ago.. still having trouble getting her to sleep in own bed :( Takes lots of stories etc.. I don't believe in CIO, and really wish I hadn't started having her in my bed, as is such a hard habit to break!

Lol xx


----------



## HHenderson

I co slept with my daughter for years. Our bed is so big her father stayed on his side. Her and I were next to each other and I always slept on my side with my hand on her. I never once moved. I guess its mommys intuition? We never had one problem with either of us. Also she only would sleep on her belly so that made it higher for SIDS. We got her a big girl bed when she was like 1 1/2, you know the plastic and metal ones with like Princess on it. Nothing fancy just something small we can put next to our bed. So at time time when my husband worked nights she would sleep with me still and when he was home she slept in her big girl bed. We have honestly never had a problem with getting her into her own bed or own room.

I feel bad too because I cannot do it with this one. :( My husband needs his 8 hrs of sleep because he works 60 hours a week. After his initial week with us when shes home I get kicked off to the couch.


----------



## Scottish

I did co sleep with my dd some times as I was bf and was so much easier! 

I am not sure what I will be doing this time but would love to keep hearing others experiances of it on here and how use manage since its nearly 10 years since I had dd!!!! 

I've eaten so much crap yesterday and today I am a big fat pig!!! I think subconsciously I know baby will be here in few days so Iam enjoying my food while I can without the guilt :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

Bed shared with all of mine, can be done safe. No incidents. Dont regret it :) will do with next one also. 

This festival is still going here, wish it would stop music was suppose to stop at 12 and still going. Just got Alex to sleep and he is coughing so probably be awake in a mo. No more any signs for me. Just tired from walking. I think it was something I ate earlier my dad got me down town that didnt agree with me. You think something else would happen from that.


----------



## Dragonfly

Happy EDD to me! now baby is cooked, come out. Nothing has happened all night on the labour front. Sod all! so for the third time I shall go over due.


----------



## mac1979

Is it totally weird that I miss being pregnant already? It is the oddest feeling.


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, I cannot decide if I miss it or if I am happy-happy-happy not not to be pregnant anymore


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Hey ladies sorry I haven't updated. After being in labor for about 26 hours and not progressing past a 7 and ending up with a fever, I ended up with a c-section. Jaylie Celeste weighed 6.15 lbs and was 21.5 inches long and I am so in love with her! I am trying to figure out how to post a picture from my phone. Good luck to everyone else still waiting for their babies!


----------



## lolpants

Yey congratulations Jolley! ! That is one long labour bless you! Looking forward to seeing a picture [email protected]

DF still nothing here either :-( 

Lol xx


----------



## onebumpplease

Congratulations Jolley. Sorry it was so much hard work, hope you recover swiftly. Look forward to seeing your wee baby :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Congrats jolley! Jaylie is a gorgeous name, well done :) xxx

Nothing here either guys!


----------



## Sooz

Congrats Jolley. On my phone I post pictures via photobucket to here. 

We co-slept part time from day 1 here, even in the hospital. As long as baby isn't on the duvet or near a pillow and on mums side of the bed (not between parents) it's a blessing for BF. My husband has quit smoking again so we can safely do it with limpet. I sleep with my body curled in a C shape round the baby. 

I did wake with mild pains a few times in the night but they never increased in intensity or frequency. I remember the real thing being much more sharp and consuming. 

I'm finding it much harder being over due this time as I still feel so poorly in the mornings. I just want to feel well again!


----------



## Dragonfly

lolpants said:


> Yey congratulations Jolley! ! That is one long labour bless you! Looking forward to seeing a picture [email protected]
> 
> DF still nothing here either :-(
> 
> Lol xx

Congrats Jolley


Nothing here. Really thought I was getting some where past few days and now nothing. All false stuff. I knew that would happen and I know I will end up at my next app on thurs and they will be looking to induce me. Great another c section and reaction to all drugs possible nightmare.


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw DF, can't imagine how you must be feeling. :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Hopefully not DF - You could be 3rd time lucky!?

I am trying my best not to think about it, been up since 6am and just pottering around.. OH and DD are both still fasto! I have cooked breakfast ready for them as soon as they get up.. I'm sure that it should be the other way round :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

ps it's 10:30am here for the non UK ladies - just so you know how lazy this household is! :haha:


----------



## Sooz

Jealous lol, DD was up at half seven! 

I've just puked up my RLT capsules. It looked and tasted like fag ash. :sick:


----------



## Scottish

Aww sooz I done the exact same thing the other day as had terrible heartburn and spewed up a pile of brown gunk! RLT capsules are not pretty regurgitated!

I really hope things get moving for you ASAP so you get rid of the sickness :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Lolpants I was also up at the crack of dawn today! But I had breakfast delivered by oh so didnt have to cook :haha: hope everyone enjoyed their brekkie! X


----------



## onebumpplease

I woke up with a ridiculous hunger. I started with an apple, then had some corn flakes, was still hungry, had a packet of savoury rice...I am still peckish :shrug: love the thought of having breakfast delivered Scottish :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

I have a bottomless pit of a stomach to I reckon its the bodies way of storing up energy for labour too. I am hungry again after breakfast! and little food till Tuesday shopping. 

As of from tomorrow I am actually over due so I will not go in to labour today. 3rd time, late boy. Just like their dad!


----------



## onebumpplease

Yeah I think my daughter is taking after her laid back dad!


----------



## Dragonfly

I made this. I have to cope some how with the questioning I got all yesterday. How can you ask if someone has had their baby yet when they are massively pregnant in front of you with no baby???:wacko: and several times too?
 



Attached Files:







fdsfdsf.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 20


----------



## JenzyKY

Congrats Jolley! 

I miss the kicking and a firm belly bump.


----------



## lolpants

I have a feeling I am gonna go Tuesday, the only day my folks can't have Phoebe!!

I am not gonna miss being pregnant this time!! 

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

That would be typical wouldn't it. I've just confirmed my reflexology appointment for tomorrow so fingers crossed.


----------



## Dragonfly

lolpants said:


> I have a feeling I am gonna go Tuesday, the only day my folks can't have Phoebe!!
> 
> I am not gonna miss being pregnant this time!!
> 
> Lol xx

I was hoping tue for myself, my shopping comes and I can fill my hospital bag with snacks. I just found out that darrens mum and sis are going on hols on the 14th and they are suppose to take our sons for a night and be on stand by for my labour with the kids. Thats only 10 days from now I could go on that day or after as I was 13 days late last time. Thats kinda left us on the lerch now as my parents woudlnt do it and have no one to actually look after our kids. So my partner may not be there. :cry:


----------



## HHenderson

I feel ya girls. We only have one person who can watch our daughter and she is a little over an hour drive away. I put her on red alert yesterday to pack her bags and put them in her car just in case I am tested positive for that OC which has died down extremely but Im still going to ask for a blood test. If I had to go to the hospital for any reason before going into labor its going to be a pain in the butt because my husband wont be able to come back with me until his Aunt gets here to watch our daughter.


----------



## Sooz

DF my MIL was supposed to watch Paige. At 31 weeks she announced she was going to France for a week from yesterday. I was fuming. We've managed to get a few people on stand by now (no family, they're all four hours away) and I vowed we'd manage without her, she made her priority clear. In a twist of fate they've got no phone signal at their destination we just found out. :haha: :devil:


----------



## CelticNiamh

well still pregnant here :haha: all I have is an ouchy lady bits and pressure hopefully it will help with the induction they will more than likely plan this week 


DF very annoying!! :growlmad::nope: would not be happy with her at all!!! hope you can sort something out and baby comes soon 

Sooz you poor thing still getting sick :hugs: and :haha: ha ha to your MIL I just do not get that she would go away now!!


----------



## HHenderson

Any babies today!? COME ON MOMMAS!! A baby a day please I like pictures. :haha:


----------



## HHenderson

Anyone ever had a golden honeydew? OMG I ate 3/4ths of the HUGE one I bought. It was so delicious, never had it before.


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh they give me the runs tho :haha:


----------



## pola17

Dragonfly said:


> I made this. I have to cope some how with the questioning I got all yesterday. How can you ask if someone has had their baby yet when they are massively pregnant in front of you with no baby???:wacko: and several times too?

:rofl: DF, you just made my day! :rofl:


----------



## pola17

Congrats, Jolley!!! Just read your post! :happydance: :flower:


----------



## bella21

HHenderson, we have them at my restaurant right now but I've yet to try them...ill have to do that on wednesday!!

To the girls that want to have their babys on tuesday....did you know that tuesdays are the most common day to have a baby? I saw it on the baby gaga app lol and my mom and i were just talking about it this morning!

DF: hope they don't have to induce you and you don't have to worry about drug reactions :hugs:

CONGRATS Jolley!!!!!!


----------



## Sooz

Interesting. Both myself and DD were born on a Tuesday.


----------



## bella21

Ladies I found it!!!!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...er/370598-lets-all-write-our-predictions.html

Bar reminded us about the predictions that we all did (EDD, weight etc.) I went back through all my threads and luckily kept it! I found mine on page 37 which is the last page I believe so i doubt anybody needs to start at page 1 and read through all the find theirs! :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

Symptom free all day, baby kicking about. I must have some comfy womb on me. Though finding it hard to walk. Feel like someone has given me a kick up the ass and I cease up. So I am walking like a geriatric.


----------



## CelticNiamh

DF pressure pressure in the ass I guess!! feeling a little of that today as well :wacko:

HHenderson it is the calm before the storm!! :haha: honeydew yummy :thumbup:


any one esle feeling tired in the afternoons I could so sleep!! I had my lunch today and felt very sick after it but much better now so that was weird!!


----------



## pola17

Celtic: I feel tired all day! :haha: sorry you felt sick after eating! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Celtic: I feel tired all day! :haha: sorry you felt sick after eating! :hugs:

Ah thanks Pola :hugs: feeling better now!! 

wondering were all my BH are gone though! come on labour clock is ticking!! you know I am dreading the amount of drips I need for an induction more than the labour pains!! with Paul it took them 10 goes and they called down the anesthesiologist to do them and he even had problems!!:dohh: they left me black and blue! with burst veins every were on my hands and arms :growlmad: I think it was because I was fasting ?? I was prob dehydrated at that point and that makes it harder!! so think I will have a small glass of water I mean that wont effect my induction will it, if your in labour you can eat and drink :shrug:


----------



## pola17

So basically in inductions you can't eat or drink? :wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> So basically in inductions you can't eat or drink? :wacko:

I am not sure if that is the norm, but for me yes! as I will need a drip for insulin and a drip for glucose, so I know I can have ice chips :dohh: then I need a drip for antibotics and one for the pitocin! if I go with an epidural then you get fluids for that as well! wow that is a lot when you think about it!! eek! 

so deffo no food for me till baby is born! :dohh: Then yummy tea and toast and some jam :happydance: yay sugar!!!


----------



## lolpants

Oh no I really can't have this baby Tuesday!!! Unless it's Tuesday night, then Phoebe's Dad would have to have her!

Bella I never knew about that thread - bit late for me to write on it now! :dohh:

Hope if you get induced it's quick Celtic, just so you don't get too hungry!!

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Oh no I really can't have this baby Tuesday!!! Unless it's Tuesday night, then Phoebe's Dad would have to have her!
> 
> Bella I never knew about that thread - bit late for me to write on it now! :dohh:
> 
> Hope if you get induced it's quick Celtic, just so you don't get too hungry!!
> 
> Lol xx

Agh Thanks LOL FX any way!!! I am going to be very bold and have something really nice the night before :blush: I am hoping on Tuesday when I see my doctor she does a sweep and checks to see if the acupunture has helped in any way get things moving!! 

FX you do not go on Tuesday esp if your worreid about Phoebe and who is minding her! :flower:


----------



## Sooz

Massive sympathy celtic! I remember after Paige they brought me a sandwich then the consultant said I couldn't eat it because of going to theatre for my tear. She was born at 5pm, I got to the ward at 9:30pm and hadn't eaten since about 11am (and had puked it all up anyway) . I was starving. I hated that consultant! :hissy:


----------



## pola17

Oh no, Celtic! Hope you won't need that, or if you do, things will go quickly! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

What we do for our babies!!! :flower: 

Sooz yikes!!! good news is you prob wont have a tear this time!! FX any way!


----------



## Scottish

Aww man my induction is Tuesday so will make sure I eat plenty before going to hospital at 8 pm :haha:

I need good luck vibes! Got mw tomorrow at 9am to get a sweep before this induction but only if baby has engaged (it feels like he is engaging right now ouch) so fingers crossed he is so I can get sweep I not I will have to hold out till the Tuesday evening!

Tomorrow is not a goo day for me labour wise as my mam went home today until next weekend and my nana and grandad are coming Tuesday to watch dd! If I get the sweep and it works I will have to beg my uncle to take dd tomorrow! But I am bein positive everything will work out fine :)


----------



## Barhanita

Congrats Jolley! Show us the pictures when you can. 

I still cannot decide about bed-sharing. I know it does increase risks of SIDS, but the risks either way, even increased, are low.. Am I willing to take it? Will it help us sleep more and be happier?..


----------



## Barhanita

They let me eat with my induction while on Cervidil. Not after they removed it. I could drink as much as I could, even juices.


----------



## Dragonfly

Barhanita said:


> Congrats Jolley! Show us the pictures when you can.
> 
> I still cannot decide about bed-sharing. I know it does increase risks of SIDS, but the risks either way, even increased, are low.. Am I willing to take it? Will it help us sleep more and be happier?..

Less babies die bed sharing than in cots. It decreases SIDS. Not sure where you are getting your info from?

https://www.naturalchild.org/james_mckenna/babies_need.html


----------



## Barhanita

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23793691
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21868032 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22802605 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20148046 

a friend of mine gave me those links and called me stupid for even considering bed-sharing...

My thought on it is that it makes me less tired, and less likely to drop the baby or to have a driving accident..


----------



## Barhanita

Also, the only proponent of bed-sharing is that James J. McKenna guy. Whenever I see something pro-BS, it's him. That is suspicious for me.

I want to bed-share so badly.. But I am soosoosoo scared of the increasing risks. If I could just be more relaxed and do it..


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> Barhanita said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Jolley! Show us the pictures when you can.
> 
> I still cannot decide about bed-sharing. I know it does increase risks of SIDS, but the risks either way, even increased, are low.. Am I willing to take it? Will it help us sleep more and be happier?..
> 
> Less babies die bed sharing than in cots. It decreases SIDS. Not sure where you are getting your info from?
> 
> https://www.naturalchild.org/james_mckenna/babies_need.htmlClick to expand...

There was new reserch supporting that only published this year as well!! wish I saved the link now


----------



## Dragonfly

There is loads not just James just happen to like him. Works for me bed sharing, I done my research on it and even was promoted where I am long as you do it safe. Never had any incidents and confident bed sharer. I wouldnt feel safe with my baby away from me.


----------



## Barhanita

More

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022347605000788


----------



## Barhanita

I know how many people enjoyed BS.. But according to my friend, they feel that it's safe because of the https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivorship_bias ...

I knida wish I didn't know anything about SIDS and could just sleep safely.


----------



## Dragonfly

You will find anti and pro stuff all the time for everything. But babies are suppose to sleep next to their mums. It actually does cut SIDs. Breastfeeding, breathing with mum even using mum to regulate body temp. Long as you arnt on drugs, smoking etc. I wouldn't advise any one who didnt want to do it to do it. Just do your own research. I go with my instincts too.


----------



## Dragonfly

SIDS scares all parents in a cot or not.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> SIDS scares all parents in a cot or not.

I agree the reserch completed this year showed that bedsharing does not increase the risk SIDS, it is caused by the heart stopping or baby forgetting to breath we must remember that!!! 


I will keep serching for the link!!


----------



## Angelmarie

Hey girls. Finally back! :flower:

Congrats Jolley! Beautiful name! hope you are enjoying every minute!!! :hugs:

So, I said I would share my story and here it is. Well done to you now if you make it to the end as it is epic! but it felt good to write it out and be able to share it. I hope you dont mind. What an ordeal! Sorry its overdue. I seemed to have been I hospital forever - it was weird being in the outside world again afterwards! :haha:


My waters went at 9pm on Wednesday 31 July. I went in to hospital at about midnight. They kept me in and admitted me to delivery. I bounced on a ball for aaaages. Had a lot of monitoring where baby was fine and I was having regular contractions but they didn't get any stronger or more frequent. They were pretty painful though so I gave in and had codeine. It took the edge of but they then just didn't progress any. 

Saw the consultants who were concerned about the length of time passing since my waters had gone. They said they would give me until early afternoon until review. They came back at 1pm and basically said the safest thing would be a section and it would be 2:30-3pm. 

Then my bloodwork came back showing that I had antibody m (?!?!) and there was a delay until they could cross match me units of blood for the op. 
then suddenly my contractions started to get much stronger. The consultants came out of theatre and we made a deal to let me try to progress. 

Midwives realised the trace wasn't picking up the full extent of my contractions so were palpitating my tummy and manually timing them. 
By this time I had been on nil by mouth since the early hours and only had a small amount of water so I was dehydrated and my pulse was too high and so was my temp so they put me on fluids via a cannula in my right hand. After they started the second bag, my hand and wrist had swollen badly and they needed to relocate it to the left hand. 

I started on gas and air. I was in a lot of pain now and was very grateful for Daniel rubbing my back! 
The consultant came in and said I was dilated 2cm. She did a really good sweep and we made a plan to let me go another 4 hours and if I had dilated to at least 6cm ok but if not it would be a section. 

The next four hours were horrific. I was in so much pain and was hallucinating on the gas and air. It was so strange I often just couldn't work out where I was- the room kept changing, people kept disappearing, there was a dog, objects changed into other objects, there were mirrors, different doors... I was in such a bad way - my temp was soaring, I was delirious and being sick! 

By this time I hadn't slept in nearly 48 hours and nil by mouth for about 18 hours (labouring without being able to even drink water sucks!).
I was in so much crippling pain and on another planet! They examined me and I was 3cm. Apparently i simply had too much scar tissue which was hindering me. 
At this point I was basically drifting in and out of consciousness so I was rushed to theatre. I was shaking so badly that they struggled to get the spinal in and it took several attempts. 
I was shaking my entire way through the op - I mean violently shaking uncontrollably. Awful. 

Amelie stayed strong all the way through and was born at 00:12 on August 2nd - beautiful! They passed her straight to me and let me snuggle with her but I asked Daniel to take her a short while later as I was scared for her knowing my state. 

They had to take my uterus out and stitch it up on top of my tummy as it was a tough op and I lost loads of blood which has left me badly anaemic and quite ill. 

I think it's going to take me a bit longer then usual to recover this time but that's ok. I am badly bruised and swollen all over- my feet, my tummy, cannula points etc. I look awful - really pale and slightly yellow! 
I tried so hard for my VBAC. I really could have done no more. It was a horrendous ordeal but I wouldn't change any of it as I know I did my best and I have Amelie here with me now and she is amazing. She's such a good baby too! :cloud9:

Sending the rest of you labour :dust: and hoping that you all have very easy and pain free deliveries!!! :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

Angel, congratulations to you! Such a hard labor, but your are so brave and strong. I hope you will recover very soon. Post some pictures of Amelie whenever you get a chance to.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Wow what an ordeal you went through, glad you are baby are fine though xx


----------



## bella21

wow angel what an amazing birth story! Im glad you and baby Amelie are safe :hugs: congrats!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angel holy crap!! you are a warrior !! no wonder Daniel called you his Hero you are one!! that was some journey to the end! well done you no food or water :nope: not good at all !!! but hey!!! way to go mama you did brilliant and so glad you can enjoy your sweet little girl now!! rest up as much as you can! I agree by the way!! you did your best and deffo not your fault it was a section in the end! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bella21

Well just had a bit of a nesting phase...house is all clean and mopped :) OH is putting together the drawers to the changing table right now because we never did it when we put the crib together. We also installed our car seat base...hoping to have time to get it checked out and make sure its in properly though. Then were heading off to Musikfest (a huge weeklong festival we have here that people come to from all over the world) Going to get a gyro and walk this baby out!!! hope you're all doing well :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Angel, what an ordeal :hugs: Am so glad you are ok, although you need to take good acted of yourself by the sounds of it to make a full recovery :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

Angelmarie said:


> Hey girls. Finally back! :flower:
> 
> Congrats Jolley! Beautiful name! hope you are enjoying every minute!!! :hugs:
> 
> So, I said I would share my story and here it is. Well done to you now if you make it to the end as it is epic! but it felt good to write it out and be able to share it. I hope you dont mind. What an ordeal! Sorry its overdue. I seemed to have been I hospital forever - it was weird being in the outside world again afterwards! :haha:
> 
> 
> My waters went at 9pm on Wednesday 31 July. I went in to hospital at about midnight. They kept me in and admitted me to delivery. I bounced on a ball for aaaages. Had a lot of monitoring where baby was fine and I was having regular contractions but they didn't get any stronger or more frequent. They were pretty painful though so I gave in and had codeine. It took the edge of but they then just didn't progress any.
> 
> Saw the consultants who were concerned about the length of time passing since my waters had gone. They said they would give me until early afternoon until review. They came back at 1pm and basically said the safest thing would be a section and it would be 2:30-3pm.
> 
> Then my bloodwork came back showing that I had antibody m (?!?!) and there was a delay until they could cross match me units of blood for the op.
> then suddenly my contractions started to get much stronger. The consultants came out of theatre and we made a deal to let me try to progress.
> 
> Midwives realised the trace wasn't picking up the full extent of my contractions so were palpitating my tummy and manually timing them.
> By this time I had been on nil by mouth since the early hours and only had a small amount of water so I was dehydrated and my pulse was too high and so was my temp so they put me on fluids via a cannula in my right hand. After they started the second bag, my hand and wrist had swollen badly and they needed to relocate it to the left hand.
> 
> I started on gas and air. I was in a lot of pain now and was very grateful for Daniel rubbing my back!
> The consultant came in and said I was dilated 2cm. She did a really good sweep and we made a plan to let me go another 4 hours and if I had dilated to at least 6cm ok but if not it would be a section.
> 
> The next four hours were horrific. I was in so much pain and was hallucinating on the gas and air. It was so strange I often just couldn't work out where I was- the room kept changing, people kept disappearing, there was a dog, objects changed into other objects, there were mirrors, different doors... I was in such a bad way - my temp was soaring, I was delirious and being sick!
> 
> By this time I hadn't slept in nearly 48 hours and nil by mouth for about 18 hours (labouring without being able to even drink water sucks!).
> I was in so much crippling pain and on another planet! They examined me and I was 3cm. Apparently i simply had too much scar tissue which was hindering me.
> At this point I was basically drifting in and out of consciousness so I was rushed to theatre. I was shaking so badly that they struggled to get the spinal in and it took several attempts.
> I was shaking my entire way through the op - I mean violently shaking uncontrollably. Awful.
> 
> Amelie stayed strong all the way through and was born at 00:12 on August 2nd - beautiful! They passed her straight to me and let me snuggle with her but I asked Daniel to take her a short while later as I was scared for her knowing my state.
> 
> They had to take my uterus out and stitch it up on top of my tummy as it was a tough op and I lost loads of blood which has left me badly anaemic and quite ill.
> 
> I think it's going to take me a bit longer then usual to recover this time but that's ok. I am badly bruised and swollen all over- my feet, my tummy, cannula points etc. I look awful - really pale and slightly yellow!
> I tried so hard for my VBAC. I really could have done no more. It was a horrendous ordeal but I wouldn't change any of it as I know I did my best and I have Amelie here with me now and she is amazing. She's such a good baby too! :cloud9:
> 
> Sending the rest of you labour :dust: and hoping that you all have very easy and pain free deliveries!!! :hugs:


:hugs: Wow im so crying!!! Amazing how you went through all of that just to try for your VBAC. I dont know you but I am soooo proud of you! I hope your story stays with me when Im trying for my VBAC :flower: Congratulations on your daughter, I am happy she is well and you are as well. :baby:


----------



## Angelmarie

Thank you girls! I heart you all :cloud9:

Just want to say how lovely you all are on this thread- so supportive! :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Thanks for sharing Angel! You are one tough cookie!! I probably would have given up by lunchtime! ! Hope recovery is quick for you!! :hugs:

Have a great time at the festival Bella! I did a couple whilst pregnant with Phoebe, but no way I could this time! I have a day ticket for the 23rd .. I'm worrying as I'm still waiting for baby, that I won't be fit enough to go! Especially if I have anything remotely as daunting as Angels experience! 

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Angel, you're so strong!!! :hugs:

Congratulations and thank you for sharing your story! :hugs:


----------



## bella21

lol, thanks it was a great time! walked for a good hour and a half and got nothing out of it but some major BH and sore legs :dohh: now he's hiccuping away...so don't think it did much of anything!


----------



## pola17

Sorry it didn't work out, Bella! :hugs:
Perhaps some seduction to the OH? :winkwink:


----------



## stargazer01

Wow Angel, you really went through alot! Thanks for sharing your story. :hugs: 
So glad you and your baby are healthy. Hope you get some rest and recover quickly.:hugs:


----------



## bella21

pola17 said:


> Sorry it didn't work out, Bella! :hugs:
> Perhaps some seduction to the OH? :winkwink:

I gave some serious thought to that pola, I'm just way too lazy :rofl:


----------



## pola17

Bella:
Lol *high fives* :rofl:

I just got the worst hemorrhoid ever! I'm in pain! :cry:


----------



## bella21

ahhh sorry about the hemorrhoid!! their the worst...hope it gets better soon!


----------



## Barhanita

sorry Pola!


----------



## pola17

Lol, thanks girls! My bootie appreciates the good wishes! :haha:

I will now sit down in cold water... Hope that helps! :haha:


----------



## Caitrin

Had a fun weekend but it tuckered me out! Baby has been moving a lot today so I feel better that he's okay! Lots of weird pains, painful bhs, etc but I know it doesnt mean much. Hope he doctor checks me on tuesday so I know if I've progressed at all.

Congrats Jolley!

C'mon babies!


----------



## bella21

ladies how normal is nausea at this point of pregnancy? Ive been so nauseas for the past 2 hours :sick: i feel like I'm in first tri again. going to go try and sleep it off


----------



## onebumpplease

Not sure Bella, but I've had quite bad nausea on and off for a week. I was sick for the first time this whole pregnancy! :shrug:


----------



## bella21

hmmm...i had some nausea in first tri but never really got sick either. Right now i feel like I'm gonna puke. Glad to know I'm not the only one though :shrug:


----------



## Barhanita

I was VERY nauseous during labor, and I actually threw up a couple times.


----------



## JenzyKY

I was nauseated the day prior to labor.


----------



## babyhopes2010

mucous plug,backache and feeling like im gonna :sick: any minute :(

why must this baby torcher me :(


----------



## Sooz

I know I've been sick all the way through but the last couple of days I've felt really vile again. I think it's hormone changes. Hoping the Reflexologist can do something about it this afternoon. I'm still shedding loads of plug.


----------



## Scottish

Angelmarie what an ordeal you went through! Wow done absolutely fabulous! Well done and she's gorgeous :cloud9:

Well ladies I am just home from mw appointment! It was torture :( firstly she had a feel of bump and was being nice and gentle to see if baby had engaged yet but she said she couldn't tell if his head had dropped so she went and got another mw for 2nd opinion. Well this one was not afraid of bloody being careful! She put me In So much pain checking my pelvis and then said she can't feel head and thinks the shoulders are sitting at top if pelvis and head is towards the back engaged. She was so rough though I nearly slapped her haha! 
Anyway she asked me if I wanted sweep and I said yes any help towards labour I will do :haha: that was another horrid experiance, my cervix is not ready, it's long and posterior so she couldn't reach the os, she did try to pull it forward (bloody painful btw) but it was to uncomfortable so she stopped :(. She said she had irritated cervix so may help it to get ready but I shall see how day progresses! Right now am home and sore and crampy but I expect to after the rough examination. Poor baby been disturbed from his position hehe

Phew that was a long post sorry


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh Scottish!! How horrible sounding. Hope if you are going to be in pain that its because your body is progressing. :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

I had nausea there for a few days and still a bit when I eat. Trying to hold down breakfast. Seems to have come back. I was also sick during both my labours. Totally dreading that this time. 

So I am now officially over due for the third time!


----------



## lolpants

Bella I felt sick when I was in false labour the other day - didn't have MS at all this time either!?

:hugs: Scottish - hate rough MW's!! :grr:

Hope things clear up for you Pola!

Babyhopes - are you gonna provide us with another early bird??

Lol xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

lolpants said:


> Bella I felt sick when I was in false labour the other day - didn't have MS at all this time either!?
> 
> :hugs: Scottish - hate rough MW's!! :grr:
> 
> Hope things clear up for you Pola!
> 
> Babyhopes - are you gonna provide us with another early bird??
> 
> Lol xx

hope not:wacko: not ready for 2 under 2s just yet


----------



## Scottish

Lolpants I got the free fisher price pram toy you posted about couple of weeks ago just now in post :) thanks x


----------



## Dragonfly

how many of us are over due I see a few that are near dates?


----------



## onebumpplease

Me DF!


----------



## ZooMa

40 weeks for me today!

Nothing much happening here. Baby was really squirming and twisting into my cervix yesterday as I was lying down listening to my HypnoBabies track. However, she quieted down when I got up and I don't feel that ball-between-the-legs type feeling that some of you describe as her being engaged. She has moved from her back lying against my right side to being somewhere in my left - I hope that's a good sign.

No noticeable loss of plug, no change in BM (TMI but I have had the opposite problem from constipation during all of this pregnancy), no spontaneous BHs (only notice them when I'm walking or very active for a while).

I'm ready to wait till Baby is ready - I just wish I knew when that would be!


----------



## Sooz

I'm OD DF. 

:hissy:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Scottish said:


> Lolpants I got the free fisher price pram toy you posted about couple of weeks ago just now in post :) thanks x

Got mine too, it's very cute thanks for posting about it :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Do these babies not want to come out??


----------



## Dragonfly

I have no idea what to do with my children now come my labour. I had it all sorted, other halfs ones couldnt wait to take them for a sleep over and they where looking forward. Now yesterday they tell me they booked a holiday in a weeks time. Perfect timing? I dont know where my kids will go so looks like its labour on my own. My doula is also ill. I have no baby sitters, I have no friends, I dont have room to accommodate any one in my flat who wants to stay if they baby sit anyway. My family wont help. So other half has to stay with them if his family are away.


----------



## lolpants

Got my rattle too :) Can't beat a freebie :thumbup:

As you all know I am overdue - I think it's all I keep going on about :haha: You'll all be more relieved than me once this baby is out!!

Babyhopes 2 under 2 will be fun :haha: a friend of mine off here will have 3 under 3 for a short period (depending exactly when the next one arrives!) Crazy!!

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

even though I am not overdue!! I kinda feel like I am, I was told the whole way through induction at 38 weeks may be 39 weeks and now I am not sure what is going to happen! :haha::dohh: guess I have to wait and see what they say tomorrow at my appointment :wacko: I was so hoping to go my self but looks like it is not to be! 

Scottish yikes that sounds so ouchy!!! I am hoping I can get a sweep tomorrow! hoping the acupunture has made some changes to my cervix and makes it easier. 


DF that is awful hope you go this week so your inlaws can mind the boys 



OH huge labour vibes to ladies overdue :hugs: come on babies down and out!!! think down and out


----------



## Dragonfly

No pressure at all, give birth before induction dates get thrown about and before I have no baby sitters. :wacko: I keep getting really tired all of a sudden. 

But my way of coping is to make jokes or I will freak out so heres some more memes.
 



Attached Files:







yu.JPG
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Jolley!!

Sorry i really just skimmed through looking for baby announcements so i can keep the first post up to date - probably gonna be like that from me for a while :hugs: i hope you are all doing well and labor :dust: to all!

We are doing really well. But Miss J is being slightly difficult and taking up a lot of my "extra" time. Tyler is doing awesome... eat, poop, eat, sleep and repeat... so during the sleep sessions i can pop on here providing my DD isn't being a holligan. Im sure she will adjust soon!


----------



## Angelmarie

Can you add me to front page when you get the chance please, Ready? 

Amelie Helena Angel Mary born 2 August at 00:12 weighing 7lb 3oz, 20" :cloud9:

Thank you! :flower:

Hope You're enjoying every minute of J and T :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

Angelmarie said:


> Can you add me to front page when you get the chance please, Ready?

Crap i thought i had :( sorry!!

If i miss anyone else please let me know!! even by PM!


----------



## onebumpplease

I had another sweep today, again I found it ok! I have been cramping but had that after Friday's as well, so not sure it means much.
So one week tomorrow I am booked in for an induction. Obviously hope I don't need it, but it is good to have a date to 'look forward' to. On the upside on Friday the ob/gyn said she could've broke my waters if she had wanted, so maybe (I know its a big maybe) that would be enough to get labour started. Anyway here's hoping lots of us term and overdue ladies are about to go into labour, feels like ages since our last bubba.


----------



## Sooz

I'm even jealous of you ladies having sweeps lol! This is crazy. :haha:

Reflexology was good. She hit labour points and also worked my digestive system for the nausea. 

I've had 3 BM today and now a lot of intense pressure in my bum. Kinda hurts to sit actually! 

Jeez baby you're driving me nuts!


----------



## Scottish

Ready glad to hear all is well! Hope j settles for you soon! Must be a big change for her. Xxx

Onebumpplease good luck hope the sweep works its magic for you! And remember if it sends u into labour tonight/ tomorrow we may be in hospital together :) 

DF, lolpants and sooz I hope baby gets a move on for yous :dust: xxx :hugs:

Celtic I totally understand that u also feel overdue with the hope of induction at 38 weeks! Good luck at your appointment 


I feel a bit heavy and crampy down below and have had lots of discharge like I did when I got my bfp! Had a good nap as been feeling like crap since my failed sweep due to the discomfort from it!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz sounds good!! FX it leads to something!! if you start getting BH or mild contractions use some acupressure the one on your hand between your thumb and finger is meant to work really well for that! 


Scottish!! FX it works as well and thanks for understanding!!! :hugs: I feel extra nervous because of the dam GD and my blood sugars falling so much :dohh: baby good now and not big!! hope they do not leave him there till he is big :dohh: if they leave him there I would be looking at a 9 pounder esp if he puts on a pound a week


----------



## Dragonfly

I think this baby is near 9lbs by now. Estimated birth weight was that and I know from my other two which where big also that could be well possible. I haven't done a bump shot this whole preg I think I may do one later.


----------



## Sooz

Just lost some blood streaked plug. Bouncing on the ball now, I'll try that point celtic thanks. 

Oh and my rattle came too. :D


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> Just lost some blood streaked plug. Bouncing on the ball now, I'll try that point celtic thanks.
> 
> Oh and my rattle came too. :D

Good luck!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hS8FzLx74PU going to try this hand thing.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations everyone on the new babies!! :wohoo:

I can't keep up but I am trying! 

I hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Oooo sooz sounding promising! ! Maybe another Tuesday baby for your house? 

I am only getting the odd twinge.. just when baby moves or I need a wee.. crazy how much I wanna be in paon really!?


----------



## Scottish

Oh come on limpet! Good luck sooz! I hope this is finally the beginning for you! 

I predict a lot of births over next few days !!


----------



## bella21

sooz sounding good!! :thumbup:


----------



## onebumpplease

Yup yours included Scottish! Here's hoping I get to join you at Southern. :haha:


----------



## Angelmarie

Sounds promising, Sooz! Got my fingers crossed!!! :flower: 

Sending loads of labour :dust: to you all- especially the overdue ladies!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

lolpants said:


> Oooo sooz sounding promising! ! Maybe another Tuesday baby for your house?
> 
> I am only getting the odd twinge.. just when baby moves or I need a wee.. crazy how much I wanna be in paon really!?

I get things too but stops. I have noticed less heart burn though. But I do not think I dropped but then means nothing as I didnt drop with other two. Why are my babies just like this? or is it my body?:shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hS8FzLx74PU going to try this hand thing.

my acupunturist said to squeeze that hand one for 30 seconds at a time and swap hands, then repeat! :thumbup: even better to do it with a BH or pain in early labour, it does make baby move a lot


----------



## Dragonfly

thanks for that, wasnt very detailed in the vid. I got lots of bh this preg and last one but was very late with last baby. I get angry in my head when someone says its next week lol as if they have made it happen next week lol


----------



## Sooz

I think things are starting over here, definitely having some contractions, unfortunately mostly in my back. Any good positions for back to back labour?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hS8FzLx74PU going to try this hand thing.




Dragonfly said:


> thanks for that, wasnt very detailed in the vid. I got lots of bh this preg and last one but was very late with last baby. I get angry in my head when someone says its next week lol as if they have made it happen next week lol

yea I know if I was going my self I would be late I was 10 days over when I went my self before the GD :dohh: hope it is sooner for you though!! :flower:


I know some of them are not clear at all, I guess they do not want to do themselfs out of a job :haha: oh and if it feels tender its working!!! 
the one on the leg is were I had the acupunture as well but to hard to reach for us we need some one to do that one !!!


well I have tried veet on my bikini line :dohh: lord knows what it looks like :haha: it will just have to do now but got a colour for my hair as the sun had made it two tone went much lighter on the top!! so now I have a lovely dark brown happy with that :happydance:

I am ready now when ever it happens :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

Sooz said:


> I think things are starting over here, definitely having some contractions, unfortunately mostly in my back. Any good positions for back to back labour?

Not sure - maybe hands and knees?? Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> I think things are starting over here, definitely having some contractions, unfortunately mostly in my back. Any good positions for back to back labour?

Have you a ball hun, lean over it and get some one pressing on your back!! or stand supported and sway your hips!! I think going on all 4's and swaying the hips helps baby turn! 

pelvic tilts help tun baby but not sure your up to that in labour :hugs:

stay off your back!! oh and water can help as well!! my last labour was back to back :hugs:

good news is baby can turn as labour goes on!!


----------



## pola17

Celtic: will check out that video! :flower:

Sooz: good luck! No idea about positions, but I hope it's a fast labor! :flower:

Never been in so much pain before! This hemorrhoid is killing me! Spent the whole night crying... It improved a lil bit after I sat down in ice and placed a cream, but I think it will be a slow recovery :nope:


----------



## bella21

i hope this is it for you sooz!!! good luck :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Celtic: will check out that video! :flower:
> 
> Sooz: good luck! No idea about positions, but I hope it's a fast labor! :flower:
> 
> Never been in so much pain before! This hemorrhoid is killing me! Spent the whole night crying... It improved a lil bit after I sat down in ice and placed a cream, but I think it will be a slow recovery :nope:

OH Pola sounds so sore!! :hugs: not what you want right now at all

DF posted a good video there on acupressure points I posted another one a day or so back!! :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

Oh good those are both positions I'm naturally wanting to use. Great stuff. Definitely no back lying, I remember the agony of that for internals from last time.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> Oh good those are both positions I'm naturally wanting to use. Great stuff. Definitely no back lying, I remember the agony of that for internals from last time.

deffo listen to your body! trust it to help you through :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Go Sooz!

I cannot believe what a physical and emotional strain being overdue is. I am loosing my marbles. So close to tears and worried out of my mind about baby's safety. Don't know how to make it through the next week, finding it hard to picture my baby and worry so much that I'm going through all this for nothing, which obviously makes it hard for me to focus on why I'm going through this :'(


----------



## Scottish

Good luck sooz! Wishing you a speedy labour xxx :hugs: 

Pola ouch good news is it should clear up after labour! 

Onebumpplease aww try not to get to stressed! I know it's hard especially on here seeing so many baby's born! I was 9 days over with my dd so know how frustrating it is! Big hugs :hugs: have u no signs from sweep? Mine has died down


----------



## pola17

One bump: :hugs: :flower:


----------



## pola17

Celtic:
Oh, ok! So thanks to both of you! (dragonfly) :haha:

How are you, chica? :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Celtic:
> Oh, ok! So thanks to both of you! (dragonfly) :haha:
> 
> How are you, chica? :flower:

:hugs::thumbup: I am ok!! nervous about tomorrow :hugs:

onebump :hugs: it is horrible going over due, but remember our DD is a Estimated Due Date, not Expiration Date :hugs: keep counting kicks and if your ever worried go and get a check ok


----------



## lolpants

:happydance: Go Sooz!!!!! :happydance: I just heard that you should stay active (a ball maybe?) and have partner rub your back? Hope that helps?

One bump I get you - I have had moments of depression just waiting - I've come to conclusion will either be tomorrow or Thursday - tomorrow as awkward with childcare or Thurs to match last time (6 days overdue, meant baby born on a Thurs instead of a Fri and date and month will match as Phoebe was 11/11 and would make this baby 8/8) If I go beyond 6 days I dunno what I'll be like!!?

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

haha my ass feels nervous, what the heck is that about. I think its pressure but I keep breaking out in sweats and just feeling nervous. Probably too much chocolate.


----------



## readynwilling

CelticNiamh said:


> onebump :hugs: it is horrible going over due, but remember our DD is a Estimated Due Date, not Expiration Date :hugs: keep counting kicks and if your ever worried go and get a check ok

I waned to say something like this :hugs::hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Thanks ladies. It's so draining. However I know you are all right. Baby is following the typical movement pattern, so no real reason to worry. :thumbup:

I know I'll be freaking out differently in labour too tho! 

One week tomorrow; its the longest I need to go without anything happening!

Scottish, I get lower backache and the odd cramp. Have also had some brown discharge, I assume brought on from today's sweep. I had quite a bloody loss on Friday, so assume I've lost most of my plug then.

Honestly can't believe what an impact this has had on my emotional wellbeing, getting concerned about impact on my mood post birth. Here's hoping I'm ok, but I also know I'll talk to a doctor if my mood doesn't lift then!


----------



## CelticNiamh

onebumpplease said:


> Thanks ladies. It's so draining. However I know you are all right. Baby is following the typical movement pattern, so no real reason to worry. :thumbup:
> 
> I know I'll be freaking out differently in labour too tho!
> 
> One week tomorrow; its the longest I need to go without anything happening!
> 
> Scottish, I get lower backache and the odd cramp. Have also had some brown discharge, I assume brought on from today's sweep. I had quite a bloody loss on Friday, so assume I've lost most of my plug then.
> 
> Honestly can't believe what an impact this has had on my emotional wellbeing, getting concerned about impact on my mood post birth. Here's hoping I'm ok, but I also know I'll talk to a doctor if my mood doesn't lift then!

Hun it might br a hormone shift! I had a week or two like that so horrible :hugs: but talking and sharing how you feel really helps :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Well I am NOT in labour, but my waters have gone. I spoke to hospital, they've asked me to go in for 9 tom for assessment, but unless labour has started, waters turn green or Brown or baby seems distressed, they'll give me up until 48 hours to go into labour myself. 

I am [email protected]#$ing myself now....


----------



## pola17

One bump: :hugs: yay! Soon you'll meet your baby! :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

Onebump, Sooz, goodluck! Cannot wait to hear an update.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

onebump good luck!!

Sooz good luck!!

Tons going on here :)


----------



## HHenderson

Has anyone asked their doctors if you can tell the babys position just by hiccups? My daughter has just turned and kicked and moved forever and all of a sudden her hiccups are 4 inches above my belly button. :( I pray to God she isnt breach at 36+4


----------



## pola17

I really can't tell, HHenderson! :( hope one of the girls can help with info soon! :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

No idea HH!

I am contracting, but they are only starting to come regularly and about ten mins apart. Dont know what gap I should be waiting for, will call them soon to ask if they continue, just so I know what I'm looking for. 

They feel like the period type pains I've been having over last couple of weeks, just more intense/sore. Am so shocked that It's actually happening!


----------



## bella21

yayy onebump!!!!! so happy things are happening for you!!

henderson im not sure but i know for me babys head down and his hiccups are down really low. I hope baby didn't turn breach on you!


----------



## Barhanita

I remember hiccups down low, but practice breathing was felt up high.


----------



## Sooz

Good luck one bump! 

My contractions got very intense, then started to space out and got weaker. We decided to get some sleep and they've stopped dead. Words can't describe how pissed off I am as by 9pm it totally felt like the real deal. :grr:


----------



## onebumpplease

So sorry Sooz. my contractions have calmed down, maybe stopping!! Am glad the hospital will still check me out though as def want baby checked after my waters going. I slept for 40mins and didn't feel anything :shrug: I am pretty exhausted.


----------



## Angelmarie

Barhanita said:


> I remember hiccups down low, but practice breathing was felt up high.

Yes, this. But when she had a bad case I could feel them all over- right down her back. Hope baby isn't up to mischief for you, HHenderson!!!

Sooz- I totally understand as similar happened to me but they went back to being really intense within a short while. I don't think you're out. You've probs just given yourself a head start on later today :winkwink::hugs:

One bump! Yay! Good luck! Hope you're well on your way now. Thinking of you! Looking forward to updates when you get the chance! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Sooz: :hugs: that must be frustrating!!!

One bump: hope to get some awesome news by the morning! :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Onebump good luck this morning :) 

Sooz how are you now., hope they picked up again for you :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Have had a few contractions about 20 mins apart, don't think they will step up enough so I will be admitted. May be a loooooong labour, but at least something has happened!


----------



## Sooz

At least now your waters have gone there's no going back. :D

Nothing at all happening here at the moment. :roll:


----------



## onebumpplease

That's pants Sooz!


----------



## Sooz

Ah well. Least my sweep is tomorrow now and we have nice plans for today. 

How are your contractions going?


----------



## Scottish

Aww sooz I was so excited to come on here this morning and hopefully see an announcement from you ! Hope they pick up again today! :)

Onebumpplease woop am happy things are moving for you! I will be joining you tonight hehe!

Well ladies it is induction day for me! I slept well considering its my last night in my own bed without a newborn! I go in at 8pm tonight eek just under 12 hours to go! 
I am so nervous :(


----------



## Sooz

You'll do swell Scottish! X


----------



## JenzyKY

Go Scottish and One Bump! 

Best birthday gift ever....snuggling with my sweet boy who I had to actually wake up to eat. He had slept 4 hours.


----------



## onebumpplease

They've stopped! Boo....it does mean I'm likely to be sent home, but hoping things have progressed so that when they do kick in, they'll keep it up. Can't believe I want more of that pain! It hurt!

Good luck Scottish, wonder if I'll be back in tonight ;-)


----------



## lolpants

Oh no sooz! Exactly what happened to me last week! ! Hopefully you won't be waiting like me though and things start up again soon! !

Exciting onebump! Not much longer for you! !

Good luck for later Scottish! ! Awesome that you and onebump could be same place having babies and they could even share a birthday! !

Happy birthday Jenzy! !

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I have been feeling every way since last night. I am just about fed up now with the roller coaster of emotions.

And the pressure being put on me! people asking, my parents looking at the calender and then at me asking what am I playing at again. People saying it is my fault as I clearly am not relaxed! well if you all feck off I may feel better!!


----------



## Sooz

DF I even bit my husbands head off last night when he kept asking if I was having any more pains. I can't cope with another week of people nagging at me. :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

And again this morning "no baby yet" seriously cant you see the massive bump? NO there is no baby yet I wouldnt be here if there was or I would be holding the baby. Do people think before they speak or is it just words thats normally said and never thought about?

crabby yes. lol


----------



## Scottish

Happy birthday jenzy! Enjoy your day xxx

Hope things get going again onebump and sooz! 

DF grrrr at people asking! I keep getting "any twinges yet?" Texted to me! Thank goodness am being induced as I defo couldn't handle that question when goin overdue! I remember how much it annoyed me with my dd when I was overdue with her.


----------



## Dragonfly

inductions looking tempting to me right now too.


----------



## lolpants

The worst is my OH asking all the time! ! Like I'd go into labour and not tell him!!? 

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

My Dh has called me five times today. Five! :hissy:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Oh Sooz must be frustrating! x


----------



## Dragonfly

And people think I never heard of things to do if you are over due, yes my third time over due I never heard of castor oil, curry, sex, bouncy roads and bouncing on balls. Please continue to repeat that to me constantly so I dont forget.


----------



## HHenderson

Yay more babies are on their way! Good luck ladies :flower:

As for the over-due-ers :hugs: baby cannot stay in there forever!! :coffee:

I had my doctors appointment this morning. Havent seen my actual doctor in 6 weeks!! I asked her about the baby's hiccups up real high last night and she said the baby probably did flip. :nope: But she felt her and her head was down again and said she probably went back as I was laying on my side last night. Apparently shes not as huge as my first was. :happydance: 

She didnt even attempt to check me as baby is still not engaged and my cervix is probably so high up there was no point. Had my strep B test. It was funny because it was like an ear cleaner but probably smaller and when she went to the back door I was like owe are you shoving a baby's bottle brush cleaner in there. :rofl: she laughed so hard! But it didnt hurt it was nothing. 

I mentioned about the crazy itching and immediately she said we are going to do blood work anyways. Ive had diarrhea for two weeks straight at least twice a day so she told me to cut out all dairy. As long as Im not losing weight she wasnt TOO worried about it. Ive been having bad asthma and acid burps so she put me on Pepcid because that could cause a whole lotta other issues if we didnt try to control it. 

I asked about induction and she said NO WAY because I am a VBAC. She also said she and the other doctors are pretty much the same just in case shes not there when I go into labor and that they are all hands off as long as Im progressing regularly. :dohh: which makes me upset because people are in labor for two days sometimes if I dont get the TIME to progress than how do you know if it will or will not happen. So the c-section just seems higher and higher for me. :nope: 

So I go back next Tuesday to be checked, my growth scan for the baby :cloud9:, and the blood work for the OC liver bile thing. 

23 days! :baby:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies!

I am back from my sister's wedding, everything went wonderfully well and though I am tired today was so happy to be a part of it; though I must admit I was a tad emotional during the ceremony and my speech (pregnancy hormones) and did get a bit sick of people asking how I was feeling, was I sure that the baby wouldn't be born during the ceremony/reception, etc. 

I attempted to catch up last night but was too tired and only got through a couple of pages. This week is going to be insanely busy at work so will do my best to pop in when I can and try to get caught up. I have my 38 week midwife appointment tomorrow and have a feeling that she might want me to stop working a bit earlier than the 16th so I am trying to get as much done as I can before that time. 

From what I did get to read, I wanted to quickly say the following:

Twinkle, I am not sure if you are still around or not but wanted to say (as many others have), that you are always more than welcome here. I hope you will feel comfortable continuing to post and that you are enjoying your time with your beautiful little Amber!

Mac, X is an absolute doll. Love the pic!

Hope the rest of you are doing well, looking forward to catching up soon!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Back from my hospital appointment we were there for over 4 hours was after 1 when I saw either doctor! It was so busy!!!! 

any way my doctor was back so was happy about that, he did a sweep he called it an advanced one:haha: he could easily feel the baby head and said I was very favourable so if nothing happens I am being induced on Friday I was so relieved they were going to leave me till next week as baby is not big for once! But all I could think of was baby will be by the time I have him:dohh:

I always thought they induced because of GD and placenta concerns at 39 weeks with GD :shrug: 

I am supper tired now, need a nap! So will be back later to check on you all!!


----------



## pola17

Glad things went well, Celtic!!!! We'll meet your boy by this weekend! :flower:

Sooz: I'd be frustrated if Tigran would call me that often! :hugs:

Morning, ladies! :flower:


----------



## pola17

Scottish: good luck! :happydance:

DF: ugh how annoying is that! :hugs:

Jenzy: happy birthday!! :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

Glad the wedding went well Mrs Eddie! 

Hope tests come back ok Henderson. . Otherwise will be less than 23 days for you! 

Celtic glad you have a date now and baby's not too big!

Lol xx


----------



## HHenderson

CelticNiamh said:


> Back from my hospital appointment we were there for over 4 hours was after 1 when I saw either doctor! It was so busy!!!!
> 
> any way my doctor was back so was happy about that, he did a sweep he called it an advanced one:haha: he could easily feel the baby head and said I was very favourable so if nothing happens I am being induced on Friday I was so relieved they were going to leave me till next week as baby is not big for once! But all I could think of was baby will be by the time I have him:dohh:
> 
> I always thought they induced because of GD and placenta concerns at 39 weeks with GD :shrug:
> 
> I am supper tired now, need a nap! So will be back later to check on you all!!

:thumbup: Jesus I would have peed a million times and been so uncomfortable. Yay Friday, 3 days! Ahhhh come on :baby::happydance:



lolpants said:


> Glad the wedding went well Mrs Eddie!
> 
> Hope tests come back ok Henderson. . Otherwise will be less than 23 days for you!
> 
> Celtic glad you have a date now and baby's not too big!
> 
> Lol xx

Thanks! Actually got a call from the doctors office like I thought and had to do my blood work today for the OC liver bile thing. The receptionist apparently does not know how to read. I had to go to a blood place as my doctors office cant do it because it needs to be frozen. LOL weird. So in 3 days we will see whats up. My itch is gone so hopefully its negative but I wanna see my baby! :cloud9:


----------



## Sooz

Yay for a date Celtic! Hopefully the sweep works before then though!


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: ladies. Those babies have to come out soon!! 

Tyler is doing very well. we had our 4 day MW check yesterday and his weight was 8lbs 6oz. Meaning he only lost 2oz in 4 days... they say up to 10% which would have put him at 7lbs 10oz. Doesn't really surprise me as J was back to birth weight within a few days as well. I just have a lot of milk.

I bought a milkies milk saver. For anyone who is thinking of pumping and bf'ing - for $30 i highly recommend! You stick it in your bra on the side baby is not nursing on and it collects the milk you leak... i just add each feed's "leakage" to a bottle in the fridge after each feed, and at the end of the night put in a freezer storage bag. I collected 4oz yesterday. AND i didn't have to pump, which means im not "increasing" my supply and risking engorgement. 

Today is my first day home with both kiddos. My mom came by for an hour this morning so i was able to nurse T and eat etc etc... then i took them to the park, and we came home and had lunch, and now both are sleeping! :cloud9: If/when T wakes while J is napping he'll get a bath - otherwise i'll do it tonight when DH is home. 

Hubby should be home about 6pm so if j sleeps till 4 i only have to figure out 2 more hours with her. Im thinking i'll fill up her water table outside. Honestly occupying the 2 year old is more work then the newborn!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz it would be so great if the sweep works :happydance: had a small bit of show earlier and just awake from a nap lol but at least I know friday will be the day . How are you doing :hugs:

Henderson sitting on the hard chair waiting to see the doctor as more painful lol when I stood up I thought I was going to cry with the pain in my pelvis ouch. Try not to worry yet about not getting your vbac because when you go in to labour you be amazed how things can change and sometimes they will help contractions do thier job im having my 5vbac and 4 induction since my c section 

Lolpants can not wait now hope I am not alone in labour all the rest of you need to come on ghe labour train as well :) 


Pola how are you hun how that pile any better :hugs:

Jenzy happy birthday :flower:


Onebump any news :flower:

Df so annoying grrr 

Scottish good luck tonight say they are going to use the gel fx it works super quick :hugs:

Mrs Eddie glad you had a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## bella21

hey ladies hope you're all doing well! good luck to the inductions going on today!

sooz hope things pick back up for you :dohh:

onebump: hope things pick up for you soon too!! at least your waters are gone and you know its happening very soon!!!

Had my 38 week appointment today. I'm 38 + 5 and baby is measuring at 37 .. so almost 2 weeks behind. I apparently was measuring 2 weeks behind last week too. the doctor wasn't too concerned because the baby is still growing at the right pace he just thinks i may have a small baby. I really hope it doesn't mean I go overdue though? does anybody know if you go into labor later because of measuring smaller?


----------



## onebumpplease

No news, contractions are pretty much 20 mins apart, so not progressing at all. Could do with being knocked out for a couple hours to get some sleep :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

Ready, I was thinking about the milk catchers, as a I leak a lot too. But I have two thoughts: 1) It only catches the foremilk... 2) The pressure stimulates more leakage. What do you think?

For those who are overdue, I am sending you labor dust! 

Bella, some babies are small, some babies are huge, as long as your DR is happy it's fine? Probably easier to give birth?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Ready I used a similar one but it was avent and it worked great too. I used it especially on the days I was engorged and it helped with the pain. I am no longer leaking really so I don't use it anymore. I also had a lot of milk and Isabela was 2oz past her birth weight at her 10 day check up but I don't think I could have gotten 4oz from leaking! Good job!! :) Sounds like your day has been great 


I have been reading but away for a while because I haven't been feeling well. I think I got hit with very bad baby blues and was scared that I might have postpartum depression. Thankfully things have been getting better this last week and I am feeling much better. For me it was so shocking coming home and realizing my newborn doesn't like to sleep much during the day and having to entertain her most of the day. I had never been around babies but I was under the impression that they feed, sleep, poop, repeat and since they do it every three hours you don't get sleep at night. So it was a complete shock when she slept 6 hours at night, only woke up once but would spend almost all day awake and I had no idea I had to help her get to sleep :dohh:

I am getting to know her better now and am learning how to get her to sleep during the day and also she likes her activities like her swing, bouncer, time with mommy and daddy just chilling around. Once I got used to the idea that she's just not going to be what I expected she would and started getting used to her ways it has been much better. Now I realize I am extremely lucky and she's a great baby that sleeps so well at night (really!!) and she's well fed because I have also been so lucky that I've had a ton of milk and she doesn't have any reflux and is not gassy! I am not much more grateful for her and have finally started to bond with her and started loving her so much, not that I didn't before but I was just so fed up and confused I didn't like being with her. Just wanted to share with you all how I've felt lately. Finally getting into a happier place with myself :)


----------



## lolpants

aww that is sweet Borr - nothing can prepare you truly, and no matter how much experience you have with babies, every one is different!

Can you get some pethidine to help you sleep Onebump?

I don't think measurements effect when you labour Bella - I had opposite problem - was measuring well ahead, and look at me overdue!!

Great to hear Tyler is doing good Ready! How is Jadyn taking to him?

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

bella21 said:


> hey ladies hope you're all doing well! good luck to the inductions going on today!
> 
> sooz hope things pick back up for you :dohh:
> 
> onebump: hope things pick up for you soon too!! at least your waters are gone and you know its happening very soon!!!
> 
> Had my 38 week appointment today. I'm 38 + 5 and baby is measuring at 37 .. so almost 2 weeks behind. I apparently was measuring 2 weeks behind last week too. the doctor wasn't too concerned because the baby is still growing at the right pace he just thinks i may have a small baby. I really hope it doesn't mean I go overdue though? does anybody know if you go into labor later because of measuring smaller?

you can measure smaller if baby is engaged in the pelvis :happydance: which is a good sign


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> aww that is sweet Borr - nothing can prepare you truly, and no matter how much experience you have with babies, every one is different!
> 
> Can you get some pethidine to help you sleep Onebump?
> 
> I don't think measurements effect when you labour Bella - I had opposite problem - was measuring well ahead, and look at me overdue!!
> 
> Great to hear Tyler is doing good Ready! How is Jadyn taking to him?
> 
> Lol xx

Borr I agree and so glad you are finding your grove and enjoying the journey now :hugs:

Onebump I was just thinking the same as LOLpants :thumbup: I get it if things are slow you can rest and when you are resting an relaxing sometimes it what your body needs to kick start it in to more action :hugs: good luck!!


----------



## readynwilling

Barhanita said:


> Ready, I was thinking about the milk catchers, as a I leak a lot too. But I have two thoughts: 1) It only catches the foremilk... 2) The pressure stimulates more leakage. What do you think?
> 
> For those who are overdue, I am sending you labor dust!
> 
> Bella, some babies are small, some babies are huge, as long as your DR is happy it's fine? Probably easier to give birth?

i have thought about the foremilk issue... i think that once in a while its probably ok. Im planning to use mine when T has to go to MIL's for an hour or so every monday when i take J to gymnastics. Once a week bottle of foremilk wont hurt anything. But yeah - probably not great if you are feeding everyday, im gonna look into it more. 

I dont find it puts any extra pressure on my breast. not saying it wouldn't for someone else, but thats not really a concern for myself.


----------



## Scottish

Hi ladies I am in ward now and hooked up to monitor (ctg) then getting pessarie after so see how it goes! I will update here throughout the night to keep me going as feeling lonely! 

Onebump what ward are you in?

I am so nervous right now it's crazy! Eeek


----------



## Barhanita

Ready, borr, I might try it. I have a lot of frozen milk already (I have to pump due to engorgement), and I don't mind losing some foremilk I guess.. I know it's wasteful.

Borr, I am happy things are getting better. I am going to "Postpartum moods and challenges" group, and it's been very helpful. All these baby groups are keeping me busy and happy. I am so glad I have them in my life.

I have a very serious girl:
https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/xenia/6146665/50948/50948_600.jpg
https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/xenia/6146665/51253/51253_600.jpg


----------



## Barhanita

Scottish, massive good luck! I was prepared to have a very boring night with my induction, but labor kicked in right away. I hope you will have the same story.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish oooh good luck hun, try and get some rest for the next part you may not get any :hugs:


Bar OMG so cute LOL love the pictures :flower:


----------



## lolpants

Good luck Scottish! Hope it is speedy for you!!

I love lil Lena she is gorgeous - I am still laughing at the Bill Murray pic on Fbook!!! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Ok these baby pics are making me sooo broody - seeing more on Fbook than here, good job I'll have my own baby to squish soon! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar thanks I wish there was something like that here, but I have you ladies :) Lena is so beautiful!! Love the pictures :cloud9: 

Scottish good luck!!!! Eeek!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Ladies I am labouring at home, so paracetamol is as much as I can take! Off phone to mw, she advised me to take 2 and go for a bath.
Scottish I've to book into ward 50 in morning if I don't labour myself before the. GOOD LUCK :thumbup:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yay onebump!!! Good luck!!


----------



## Scottish

Onebump I am in ward 50 right now !! Haha. Fingers crossed things happen for both of us tonight!!! 

Barhanita Lena is gorgeous so sweet xxx

Thanks ladies I hope the pessarie does work quick. I shall let use know hehe


----------



## Sooz

Best of luck Scottish!

Onebump are they any closer together yet?


----------



## lolpants

Oops sorry Onebump, thought you were in! Hopefully you will be soon enough!!

Lol xx


----------



## onebumpplease

Not really, they vary between 10 and 15mins...not good enough to be established labour, but enough to make me exhausted, worried and stressed! Just want to be at hospital so they can confirm baby is ok!
Scottish might see you tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

I dread waking tomorrow and having a hormonal day like this past while. My doula called up and seen me and we had a good talk. Maybe cleared my head of some worries and put me at ease to help labour on. So I am hoping to remain in good form from here on in. Dark
cloud of depression needs to go.


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck Scottish! Thinking of you!

one bump - got my fingers crossed things get a move on for you ASAP. 

Love how you guys are going to be on the same ward at the same time (probably) :happydance:

Celtic - not long now! 

Sooz and Lol- here's hoping you guys get going soon.

It's so exciting that so much is going on with you guys! Really looking forward to more baby pics soon! :happydance:

Barhanita - Lena is gorgeous. Lovely photos. 

Borr- very honest. I hope things pan out soon and you are ok :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Had the pessarie bout one hour ago now. My cervix had moved forward and is 1-2cm dilated since yesterday so that was good news. It wasn't uncomfortable either. I am experiancing a lot of pressure just now so see how it goes. 

Sending positive labour vibes to all and big big hugs :hugs:


----------



## bella21

CelticNiamh said:


> bella21 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies hope you're all doing well! good luck to the inductions going on today!
> 
> sooz hope things pick back up for you :dohh:
> 
> onebump: hope things pick up for you soon too!! at least your waters are gone and you know its happening very soon!!!
> 
> Had my 38 week appointment today. I'm 38 + 5 and baby is measuring at 37 .. so almost 2 weeks behind. I apparently was measuring 2 weeks behind last week too. the doctor wasn't too concerned because the baby is still growing at the right pace he just thinks i may have a small baby. I really hope it doesn't mean I go overdue though? does anybody know if you go into labor later because of measuring smaller?
> 
> you can measure smaller if baby is engaged in the pelvis :happydance: which is a good signClick to expand...

oooohhh i didn't think of that!!! i noticed bump looks a bit smaller too! :happydance: 



Scottish said:


> Hi ladies I am in ward now and hooked up to monitor (ctg) then getting pessarie after so see how it goes! I will update here throughout the night to keep me going as feeling lonely!
> 
> Onebump what ward are you in?
> 
> I am so nervous right now it's crazy! Eeek




Scottish said:


> Had the pessarie bout one hour ago now. My cervix had moved forward and is 1-2cm dilated since yesterday so that was good news. It wasn't uncomfortable either. I am experiancing a lot of pressure just now so see how it goes.
> 
> Sending positive labour vibes to all and big big hugs :hugs:


wishing you loads of luck and a speedy/healthy labor!!! can't wait to hear updates! you're gonna do great!!


----------



## HHenderson

Look what I found for my possible bald baby! :haha:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/906636...children_low&gclid=COXI3sX16bgCFRFp7AodIBwA0g


----------



## bella21

omg henderson so cute!!!! my baby will probably be bald too they said he didn't have much hair...too bad boys don't look cute in pigtail headbands :haha:


----------



## HHenderson

:rofl: it would be funny with a mohawk one or something.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

HHenderson said:


> Look what I found for my possible bald baby! :haha:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/906636...children_low&gclid=COXI3sX16bgCFRFp7AodIBwA0g

Omg!!! :rofl:


----------



## bella21

HHenderson said:


> :rofl: it would be funny with a mohawk one or something.

yeahhh!! I'm going on a hunt for one!!!


----------



## bella21

ps-happy birthday jenzy!!!


----------



## Scottish

Haha Hhenderson that's hilarious! Poor baba hehe

Update: I have defo started contracting, tried to get some sleep but they are coming more regular and stronger. It's 12.35 am here and 3 hours since I got pessarie so will get checked again in probably just under 3 hours. But man these contractions are starting to get quite strong! 

I will try and sleep through it if I can.


----------



## Barhanita

Yay Scottish!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Great news Scottish! I hope you get some sleep!


----------



## Sooz

It's 1:30am here and just woken with excruciating contractions which are not messing about. No build up, straight in! :help:


----------



## pola17

Yay Scottish and Sooz! It won't be long! :happydance:


----------



## Scottish

Good luck sooz! Mine are painful now as well Iam beginning to struggle, can hardly type here:haha:

I had a bath and now have tens machine on but every new contraction is stronger I may need better pain relief! 

Am hoping they will do an internal soon to see how far on I am now, 

:hugs: to all xxx


----------



## HHenderson

:happydance: sooz and scottish :baby::baby:


----------



## Sooz

Mason Alexander was born at 2:59am following a 1.5 hour labour. 9lb 1. X


----------



## Barhanita

Wow Sooz!!! So fast. And such a great size!! Congrats on a boy!!!


----------



## Scottish

Congrats sooz! Wow so quick in end! I am extremely happy for you! Did u make hospital :haha:

My contractions still going v strong


----------



## bella21

wow soon that was so quick!!!! congrats on your little boy!!!! 

scottish hope you're coping well with the contractions!! you're little one will be here soon !! :hugs:


----------



## bella21

sooz* stupid autocorrect


----------



## pola17

Wow Sooz! That was quick!! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Sooz

Just made it to hospital. We were here about twenty minutes and I was fully dilated when we arrived. I've also escaped without any stitches. :dance:


----------



## bella21

yayyy for no stitches!!


----------



## pola17

Glad your labor was fast and you didn't require stitches! :hugs: can you pass me some of your luck? :haha:


----------



## Caitrin

Congratulations Sooz!

Good luck Scottish and onebump!

Hoping things pick up for you soon DF :(

Had to have my bp checked 3x at the office today. First 2 were really high I guess, last the nurse had me lay on my left side and it went down to 130/70. That with the edema and elevated protein (plus seeing stars once yesterday?) had the doc order the bloodwork and 24 hr urine. I go in friday for results and another bp check. Was also admonished to call l&d if I see stars again as well as to take it extremely easy. So I' m not in the clear for preeclampsia yet like I thought. Baby could potentially be here at the end of this week or next week if I have to be induced...at least I made it to 37! I'm also 50% effaced and between 1 and 2 cms dilated which the doc says is good if I do have to be induced.

Now the waiting game...(as if thats not what we've all done our entire pregnancies haha)

Also thank you for letting me be a part of the group...its helped me stay sane and feel relaxed


----------



## bella21

aww caitrin i really hope all your bloodwork and urine turn out okay and you don't have pre-e! but sounds great about the dilation and effacement!!! woohoo!! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Caitrin,

Hope the results are good! :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Well ladies I can announce the birth of my gorgeous baby boy at 5.10 am! Super fast labour I went from 3cm to waters breaking to needin to push in less than 30 mins. I nearly never made it to labour ward and he was born within 5 mins of arriving there. Poor oh never made it In Time so he got a shock when he arrived. No name yet but he weighed 7lb 6oz. He's gorgeous and sleeping
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Scottish

P.s I also escaped with no stitches just a wee graze :)


----------



## Angelmarie

Oh my god! Wake up to two new babies!
Welcome to the world Mason and 'mini Scottish'!!! 

So pleased all went well. 

Jebus, girls! You know how to push out a baby! Well done! 

Great news. Hope you're both able to get some rest and enjoy your little dudes. 

Much love :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

Congrats scottish, he's gorgeous! 

They had to run me to labour ward on a wheelchair whilst I was screaming at them to let me off. They couldn't even assess me in triage. :haha:


----------



## lolpants

Aww wow!! Congratulations Sooz and Scottish! ! 

Sooz you were wrong. .. team blue in the end then! What a big baby and quick delivery!! What did you do with Paige?

Scottish I'm sorry your OH didn't make it in time
. Same happened to me with Phoebe! Gorgeous pic and can't wait for name! :)

Catrin hope all is ok!

Well looks like I'm the most overdue regular poster! I imagine onebump will beat me (hopefully you're in hospital by now onebump! )

Lol xx


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Many congrats Sooz and Scottish xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats!

and extra yey for no stitches :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> Look what I found for my possible bald baby! :haha:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/906636...children_low&gclid=COXI3sX16bgCFRFp7AodIBwA0g

OMG supper cute!! I could have done with those for my daughter :haha:



Sooz said:


> Mason Alexander was born at 2:59am following a 1.5 hour labour. 9lb 1. X

wow sooz that is excellent all those starts and stops were doing something!!! what a fab weight as well 9 pounds :thumbup: glad you had no stitches and enjoy him now :happydance:



Caitrin said:


> Congratulations Sooz!
> 
> Good luck Scottish and onebump!
> 
> Hoping things pick up for you soon DF :(
> 
> Had to have my bp checked 3x at the office today. First 2 were really high I guess, last the nurse had me lay on my left side and it went down to 130/70. That with the edema and elevated protein (plus seeing stars once yesterday?) had the doc order the bloodwork and 24 hr urine. I go in friday for results and another bp check. Was also admonished to call l&d if I see stars again as well as to take it extremely easy. So I' m not in the clear for preeclampsia yet like I thought. Baby could potentially be here at the end of this week or next week if I have to be induced...at least I made it to 37! I'm also 50% effaced and between 1 and 2 cms dilated which the doc says is good if I do have to be induced.
> 
> Now the waiting game...(as if thats not what we've all done our entire pregnancies haha)
> 
> Also thank you for letting me be a part of the group...its helped me stay sane and feel relaxed

AH hun sounds like you will end up being induced :hugs: but you will be nearly 38 weeks so baby should be great and by the sounds of it, induction should go good becuase your cervix is changing all ready that is really good we are here for you :hugs:



Scottish said:


> Well ladies I can announce the birth of my gorgeous baby boy at 5.10 am! Super fast labour I went from 3cm to waters breaking to needin to push in less than 30 mins. I nearly never made it to labour ward and he was born within 5 mins of arriving there. Poor oh never made it In Time so he got a shock when he arrived. No name yet but he weighed 7lb 6oz. He's gorgeous and sleeping

wow scottish huge congrats and well done you :hugs: sorry your DH did not make it!!! I have a fear that would happen if your admitted to the ward at night in the early stages of labour!!! I already told him he can not go home he has to sleep in the car LOL any way seems I wont have to worry about that any way!! delighted all went well and enjoy the wee little cutie now :hugs:



lolpants said:


> Aww wow!! Congratulations Sooz and Scottish! !
> 
> Sooz you were wrong. .. team blue in the end then! What a big baby and quick delivery!! What did you do with Paige?
> 
> Scottish I'm sorry your OH didn't make it in time
> . Same happened to me with Phoebe! Gorgeous pic and can't wait for name! :)
> 
> Catrin hope all is ok!
> 
> Well looks like I'm the most overdue regular poster! I imagine onebump will beat me (hopefully you're in hospital by now onebump! )
> 
> Lol xx

sending you huge labour vibes hun :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

2 babies born over night? congrats !

still here., Did have vag pain worse than ever last night but it went again.


----------



## ZooMa

Wow, congrats Sooz and Scottish for your amazing deliveries and beautiful babies!


----------



## ZooMa

I had a dream last night about this thread. Some of us started a sub-thread for those with contractions and were going into labor today. I was in the thread, excitedly... but unfortunately when I woke up for real it was all a dream.

I dreamt about labor and babies all night last night, but most of the dreams centered around these forums. Something tells me I need to spend less time online! Ha. :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Would you ask a girl that looked like this if she was still pregnant to her face? getting it every dam day here. And this was what I was wearing to when asked.
 



Attached Files:







006fdsfd.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## amethyst77

Congrats Sooz and Scottish. 
DF - some people are so rude!


----------



## babyhopes2010

oh dear! i got asked the same thing the other day!:growlmad:

infact i got asked if id have anymore or freya be only child:dohh:

https://img27.imageshack.us/img27/8177/1hmn.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dragonfly

Is it rudeness? It feels like they are stupid. Asking a question while I am standing there looking like I am in that pic. Do they think its just fat? where do they think the baby went to? since they only asked me the day before. 4 people in 2 days. To my face, Online I forgive sort of. Not like I forgot to tell every one. How about asking how I feel rather than pressuring me.


----------



## amethyst77

It is kind of rude- like you say, as if you wouldn't have told people the baby was here! And where are you hiding it if you have- left it at home?!?! Lol. 
I suppose it's also stupidity ;)


----------



## pola17

I dunno if I'm in labor... As a first timer I have no freaking idea. 

It's almost 7am. I woke up about 20 minutes ago in pain. I've head painful contractions while also feeling a discharge. Dunno his regular they are because I'm not taking times, but they're not too away in time. 

They feel like intense menstrual cramps but also lower back and thigts hurt. Tummy gets hard like a ball and lasts about half a minute. M
Do you think it's the start of labor? 

Should I get breakfast and a shower? :shrug:

I'm officially in panic!


----------



## pola17

Scottish: congrats! :happydance:

DF: you have a very obvious cute baby bump! How rude of people for asking! :gun: :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Sounds like it to me pola!! Get timing them! ! Good luck!

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Thanks @lol. It's hard to eat breakfast while having them!

I need suggestions on when to go to the hospital? I'm totally clueless! :dohh:

I feel like I'm leaking. I wiped and besides everything being "moisty", it looks beige-ish

:dohh:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sooz and Scottish congratulations!!! 

Scottish he is beautiful!! :)

Pola yay!!! I hope it's labor! So excited for you!!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I am hiding from every one. Its the neighbours that are asking. I do love them, I talk all the time to them but come on stop being stupid. Maybe they just dont know what else to say. Someone needs to write a book. 

What to say to a pregnant mother and what not to. 

What not to say:
Are you still pregnant. 
This is obvious. It is easy to tell if a woman is heavily pregnant or not. Asking a mother who has gone over due or near her due date if she is still pregnant can be considered an insult. Where did you think the belly came out of thats still there? where do you think the baby still is? This can also make your IQ look very low. Expect sarcasm in return thats well deserved. And what ever other injuries you may occur, the scale of your injuries or tongue lashing will depend on the amount of weeks the mother is. 

Further more assuming you wont be told of the babies birth and have to ask dosnt say a lot about you. I am sure the parents will tell the world. You didnt miss it. 

TIP: The more over due she is the worse it is for you. See next section for things to say.

Any sign of that baby? 

Much the same as asking if the mother has had the baby yet. This is obvious. If the baby is not in her arms then you can rest assured there is no sign of the baby yet. 

Have you tried, walking, castor oil, sex, curry, bouncing on stuff etc 

More than likely a mother will have heard all this before and even researched it herself. She dosnt need reminded these exist. 

Wont be long now. 

yes I know. Innocent remark that sometimes can erk over due mums who feel like its an eternity. 


What to say. 

would you like a cup of tea?
how are you feeling?
show empathy towards a tired mum . 
you sit there and I will do your dishes, clean, take the dog for a walk. Just chill out. 
what would you like to do now? 
lets look at cute baby things (can often make mums excited for the birth instead of bogged down with being over due and being asked stupid questions). 
keep all idiots away from said mum like her personal security. 
lots of sympathy. 
be on call for mum when she is ranting.


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Lily!!!

Contractions are less intense now that I took a shot shower! :dohh:
However, I lost a big chunk of plug with blood (red) and I'm leaking!
What are your suggestions? Go out for a long walk?

DH usually works from 9am to 1pm... Should he go to work? :shrug:

Why am I so clueless? :shrug:


----------



## pola17

My water broke at about 10 minutes ago. 

Before heading to the hospital we'll go out for a walk as contractions slowed down!


Eeeeeek! :dohh:


----------



## Barhanita

Pola, yay! You will have your baby very soon.


Scottish, congrats! Such a handsome boy.


Well, it is my due date today... And I can tell, Lena is so much more awake compared to the first two weeks.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yay Pola!!! :wohoo:


----------



## more babies

Congrats Scottish and Sooz!!!!!!! :happydance:

Good luck Pola! Soon you'll be meeting your little boy!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> I dunno if I'm in labor... As a first timer I have no freaking idea.
> 
> It's almost 7am. I woke up about 20 minutes ago in pain. I've head painful contractions while also feeling a discharge. Dunno his regular they are because I'm not taking times, but they're not too away in time.
> 
> They feel like intense menstrual cramps but also lower back and thigts hurt. Tummy gets hard like a ball and lasts about half a minute. M
> Do you think it's the start of labor?
> 
> Should I get breakfast and a shower? :shrug:
> 
> I'm officially in panic!


Pola hun sounds like early labour, no keep DH home start timing them and when they are 5 minutes apart may be head in for a check keep us posted so excited for you now :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola just read the rest of the thread yay for waters breaking and yea a walk is a great idea!!! :happydance::happydance: so excited for you now


----------



## pola17

Tigran decided to not go to work anyways! :haha:

I kind of felt disgusted when my water broke :haha: 
We're cleaning our room quickly to place the pack and play. In a moment we'll call OB/GYN. We'll go out for a walk before heading to the hospital!

:wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Tigran decided to not go to work anyways! :haha:
> 
> I kind of felt disgusted when my water broke :haha:
> We're cleaning our room quickly to place the pack and play. In a moment we'll call OB/GYN. We'll go out for a walk before heading to the hospital!
> 
> :wacko:

It is such a strange feeling LOL like your weeing but can not stop stick on a pad it will keep leaking on till baby is born :hugs: 

oh so exciting now :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

I was gonna say sounds like your waters Pola, and then read on to see that they have indeed gone.. with the contractions too, you won't be long!! :happydance: Good luck!! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I am going to ask something stupid as my waters didnt go till actual labour. But do you not lose your plug and show before? I assume in labour mine all went at once. I have nothing going on, I am going to loo and on knicker and toilet roll watch.


----------



## more babies

I lost my plug over weeks with DD1 but with DD2 and this one I did lose either until active labor and my water broke on its own before any contraction with all three.


----------



## JenzyKY

My water broke before I lost my plug.


----------



## HHenderson

Whew 6 pages down since I went to bed!



Sooz said:


> Mason Alexander was born at 2:59am following a 1.5 hour labour. 9lb 1. X

:happydance: Congratulations!! I pray my labor is that quick. What a great size wowzers! :baby:



Scottish said:


> Well ladies I can announce the birth of my gorgeous baby boy at 5.10 am! Super fast labour I went from 3cm to waters breaking to needin to push in less than 30 mins. I nearly never made it to labour ward and he was born within 5 mins of arriving there. Poor oh never made it In Time so he got a shock when he arrived. No name yet but he weighed 7lb 6oz. He's gorgeous and sleeping

:thumbup: Way to go! Congrats. :flower: I bet your OH was relieved he didnt have to get screamed at though :haha:



pola17 said:


> My water broke at about 10 minutes ago.
> 
> Before heading to the hospital we'll go out for a walk as contractions slowed down!
> 
> 
> Eeeeeek! :dohh:

:happydance: Another baby, so exciting!!! Good luck!


----------



## Caitrin

Thanks all! I think I got nervous for the first time last night, heart was feeling weird for a few minutes. Friday can't come soon enough! Today I'm watching the kids while OH is at the hospital with his parents. His father has colon cancer, the radiation didn't work so he had surgery a few weeks ago but it wasn't able to get all the cancer. He also had an abscess soon after and they found out yesterday he has another so back to the hospital to try and get it taken care of. He's not doing well but he always asks how I'm doing virst thingbtalking to my OH. Such a sweet man :( 

Yay Pola! Hope things go easy for you and no stitches!


----------



## amethyst77

Lots of luck, Pola :)


----------



## pola17

Well, in my case, I woke up because of pain.... I felt some leaking, but I was feeling way too lazy to wake up! :haha: It was 6ish am...
Then around 6:45am, I went to pee, and I saw that big chunk with blood... I took the shower, and placed one of those maternity pads... while seating and drying my hair, I stood up and BAM!!

Now it´s 10am, we´re off to take a half an hour walk, then head to the hospital...

Maybe because I´m busy I haven´t noticed Mikael´s movements... he usually doesn´t move in the mornings at all, but is this normal?? :shrug:

Also, I´m VERY hungry.. I had normal breakfast, yet, I´m hungry! :haha:


----------



## lolpants

Things *may* be starting here! Getting some irregular contractions. . Don't wanna get hopes up.. OH finishes work in a hr and will be home an hour after that.. if it is baby they'd better wait!!

Df I lost plug just before having phoebe and she was born in her waters too. It is not that common for waters to break (only around 15% do) it just seems to happen a lot on this thread! A bit like the fact 4/5 of babies are born due date or after, yet we're a week into Aug and have over half the babies here!!

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

@lol: Hope our babies share birthdays! :happydance: 

Can´t wait to read updates from you!!!


----------



## lolpants

That would be cool! I'm hoping for tomorrow though.. 8/8 

Oh coming home now and sorted out care for Phoebe. . Hopefully this is it
. So paranoid after last week when I was so sure was it!!

Lol xx


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Good luck ladies! xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good luck lol!!!


----------



## Scottish

Yay good luck pola! When my waters broke this morning I had the strong urge to push and he was out within 20 mins of them breaking :haha:
Was v intense labour but looking back now I am glad it was quick! Had no time for pai. Relief apart from paracetamol my tens machine then gas and air during pushing.

Lolpants please let this be it for you! Good luck I hope it's nice and quick 

I've had a great day , still no name though! He's great so content (so far hehe) bf going well so far to!

Take care everyone and happy labour to all xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

LoL good luck hope this is it 

Pola keep us posted :happydance:


----------



## Sooz

I had the same pain relief as Scottish, tens and gas only. No chance to run the pool. My notes say I pushed for 19 minutes so that's how long after my waters went too. With Paige it was 28 from waters to birth. 

Good luck lol and pola. Today is blatantly the day to be having a baby. :wohoo:


----------



## lolpants

Not at a 'timing contractions' point here yet - but I just feel like something is happening - tons of pressure, can hardly walk as really feels engaged and luckily for now just the odd but painful contraction

I hope when it ramps up it goes as quick as it did for you guys Sooz and Scottish!

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

OI! wait on me! how are you! though I have a sore vag again . And I am cleaning! yes cleaning lol


----------



## bella21

yayyyy! lol and pola so exciting!! good luck!!! :ninja: :ninja: 

starting to get impatient here now!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

OOOH yay Pola!!! Can't wait to here that you have your little man!


----------



## pola17

Lol Scottish, wish I had your luck! OB/GYN checked me and said baby will be born tonight... He's coming back in 2 hours to check dilation. At the moment just 1cm :dohh:


----------



## Sooz

I think it's good your being broken in gently lol, I honestly had the shock of my life waking up to that (2-3 minutes apart lasting a minute immediately). I don't seem to 'feel' early contractions. I couldn't feel my third stage contractions for the placenta at all either. 

Ooo pola, best of luck! :dance:


----------



## HHenderson

Oh Pola that got me all excited! :happydance: Not long now. :baby:


----------



## HHenderson

Does anyone know how long it takes for the strep b test to come back?


----------



## lolpants

Exciting pola!! Won't be tonight for me I don't think? I'm about every 10 mins.. could stay like it for hours or could just go!?

Don't know anything about strep b sorry

Lol xx


----------



## HHenderson

lolpants said:


> Exciting pola!! Won't be tonight for me I don't think? I'm about every 10 mins.. could stay like it for hours or could just go!?
> 
> Don't know anything about strep b sorry
> 
> Lol xx

COME ON BABY!!! :baby:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola 1 cm means nothing, you be amazed how fast that can change! your body is working right building your pain limit as it goes along :hugs:

Henderson if done in the hospital anything a day or 2 but if done in the GP office I say a week as they have to send it off and I guess let the culture grow 

LOlpants 10 minutes apart cool!!! 


DF nesting yay:happydance:


----------



## pola17

Lol, well, I hope my body decides to work fast! :haha:

I'm now in a room! Yay! Not sure how far are my contractions! :dohh:


----------



## pola17

HHenderson: in 3 days they gave me the results for strep b :)

Hope that helps! :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

Good luck Pola and LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pola17

I'm just 2cms!! :brat: they're going to put me something to help me dilate! :cry:

These contractions are killing me! :cry:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> I'm just 2cms!! :brat: they're going to put me something to help me dilate! :cry:
> 
> These contractions are killing me! :cry:

Huni that is normal it is your first labour it takes time!! I would resist the drip to increase contractions at this point to be honest!! if you are on your back get up the pain is easier to manage! 

sometimes the drip can cause make baby unhappy so better to wait but that is just me! here they would get you up moving or ask for a injection to help ease the pain and may be while your chillin things will progress quickly becuase your relaxed if that makes sense!! 

you can ask for them to wait before using pit to speed up your labour! if you do not want it!! PS pain gets a hell of a lot worse with it as well and leads to more intervention sorry I know I am being a negative ninny :blush: just worried about you is all :hugs:

but it is your decision and as long as your happy that is the main thing :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

I completely agree! I wouldn't take it. Good luck pola!


----------



## readynwilling

yep - i'd avoid the drip as well pola but thats just me. the contractions cause by it are way stronger then what your body would be doing at this point and can cause the baby distress which just leads to more and more interventions. 

Just think... contractions are like 1 min long... a few minutes apart. you can do anything for 1 minute and each contraction brings you closer to baby!! the pain has a purpose - give into it and you will probably dilate faster :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

https://i330.photobucket.com/albums/l422/Hobbitness/Grumpy-Cat.jpg
stop it now! you all wait on me! stop skipping the cue.


----------



## stargazer01

Congratulations on all the new babies! :D

Good Luck to those in labor. :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

HHenderson said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for the strep b test to come back?

Mine came back the next day.


Pola, Lol, good luck!!


----------



## HHenderson

Thanks ladies, I didnt get a call today. She will probably give me the results on Tuesday when I see her. Im so impatient.


----------



## Sooz

Ready hate to be a nag but mine and Scottish's boys were born on 7th UK time rather than the 6th.:D


----------



## ZooMa

Good luck, Pola, and anyone else who may be laboring by now!


----------



## pola17

Update time and kind of birth story!! :happydance:

Mikael Ter-Minasyan Mite was born at 18:25pm! I ended up having a vaginal birth with epidural! :haha:

So, here's the story:

Around 6:20am I woke up by contractions. Realized they were 7 minutes away and each lasted almost a minute. 
I woke up Tigran and suggested him to skip work. He woke up and together we cleaned our room and placed a sheet on the pack and play. 
I took a shower, blowed dried my hair, putted on make up and chose a nice outfit! :rofl: yes, I'm THAT ridiculous! :haha:

I double checked hospital bags, Tigran went to his office to excuse himself, we did laundry, had breakfast, and as my contractions got softer and 10 minutes apart when I showered, we took a long walk... And contractions started coming 5 minutes apart. 

So, we drove to the hospital. Went in through ER. They monitored baby and saw I only had 1cm. It was almost 13:00. 

They admitted me, took me to me room. OB/GYN arrived and just when he arrived, my contractions got smooth again.. He didn't believe me my contractions were strong and 2 minutes apart.. He thought I was chicken out, so he ordered they place oxytocin... Immediately I started screaming against the pillow, those contractions were HORRIBLE. 
Nurses got scared and called OB/GYN and he checked me again. In an hour I went from 2cm to 7 and felt like pushing!

They took me to the operation room... The anesthesiologyst (sp?) was sooooo nice! A woman! Held my hand and tried to cheer me up... Epidural worked immediately and without the dr being there I started pushing because I HAD to! :haha:

I pushed for 10 minutes and I saw my handsome little man! :cloud9:
He looks exactly like his daddy (very Armenian). 
Dr cut me and gave me stitches. I stayed an hour on recovery and went back to our room. They brought Mikael, he latched a few times correctly but fell asleep and never sucked! :dohh: we'll try tomorrow! 

I'm almost in no pain! I'm so happy things went quickly! :cloud9:


----------



## pola17

Lmao, just read your suggestions on avoiding the drip! :dohh:
I thought if the dr ordered it I had to take it! :dohh:

And I agree... Pain was... OMG! :dohh:

Thanks girls! :flower:


----------



## bella21

aww Pola im so happy for you!! i thought about you all night at work!! congratulations on your baby boy!!!!

lolpants how are you doing hun??! :hugs:

Henderson- I didn't get my results back from strep b until my appointment a week later. Im sure they were in before that , but they don't call me unless something is wrong


----------



## pola17

That's so sweet Bella! Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Congrats pola! Nice quick birth! Glad the epidural gave you relief! 

Phew baby's been constantly bf since 3am! He looks for more when I take him of! I been up alllll night as still in hospital (we both dandy but cos of antibody) and there is a lady who is so inconsiderate and chatted on her phone all night! I complained to mw as was just taking the piss really!

Hope I get home this morning


----------



## pola17

Ugh, sorry about the annoying phone lady! :hugs:

And thank you! :flower:


----------



## Sooz

Massive congrats Pola! I was shouting into a pillow when my friend arrived to watch Paige and totally freaked her out. :rofl:

Scottish Mason has been cluster feeding since 3am too. :dohh: He's in bed with us now. I hope you get to go home soon. I was in three nights with Paige but they discharged us straight from labour ward at 9ish yesterday morning. 

Have to take Mason to clinic for his checks today though. 

My after pains are sooo bad this time. :hissy:


----------



## pola17

Thank you Sooz! :hugs:

Ouchie!!! Hope pain goes away!! :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

Pola, congrats! Such a great fast job.

Sooz, sorry for the fterpains.


----------



## bella21

pola, can i ask if you had any indication (besides the obvious waters breaking and contractions) that you were going to go into labor? or no clue at all and came out of nowhere?


----------



## pola17

hey bella!!!

well, 2 or 3 days before, I started pooping soft poop like if my body was cleaning itself. Also that hemorrhoid showed up. I felt pressure on my Vulva, rectum and legs! 

Also I was incredibly sleepy, I spent almost 2 days sleeping all day! 

Sorry, re read your question! Hope this time I answered! Lol!

Hope that helps! :flower:


----------



## bella21

thanks Pola!! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

:flower: you're welcome!


----------



## lolpants

Yey congratulations Pola!! Can't wait to see pictures xx

AFM.. no change :( had bath, , took paracetamol and have had very broken nights sleep
Back is killing but nothing I can't handle. Things not getting to next level so just sent OH off to work. Beyond fed up here :(

Lol xx


----------



## bella21

ahhh I'm sorry lol :( i hope things pick back up for you


----------



## Sooz

So sorry lol. Have you got MW or a sweep booked in?


----------



## Dragonfly

Just checking in. Still here. Have scan today. Nervous. Wond up. Nothing happening for me at all. So I guess they will get the induction book out again. And worst of all I want the furtherest date away so I can have a chance to go on own and have been told by other halfs family thats not convenient for them as they have holidays in a few days booked. How nice. So in 6 days they are away and they give you 14 here and I am 4 days over. I want my partner there I was screaming for him last time as he had to wait on his mum to come look after our kids so I was alone a lot of the time. My dad was there at the start of it and I was so embarrassed of him seeing me in pain as I was brought up to hid all emotions. I do not want that again.


----------



## Dragonfly

https://www.babyhunch.com/poolpage.php?poolid=3a652df9fab188363c7e729f8ae54c0b
my hunch pool only has my partner left in it. One had today's date and thats it . So I think every one will be wrong on the dates unless I go in next 2 days. I hope so as Darren predicted the sex all 3 times. Maybe hes in tune with his babies lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> That's so sweet Bella! Thank you! :hugs:


Oh Pola I am so happy for you huge congrats I was actually worried kept checking my phone to see any updates :happydance: so glad all was good and quick in the end :hugs:

Can not wait to see pictures and try lots of skin to skin so he will wake up to feed enjoy him now


----------



## CelticNiamh

LOLpants I hope things pick up!!! you could be like sooz though they could hit with a bang!! 

DF good luck at your scan today and do what you want not any body else!!! 


well I woke up to loads of what I think is my mucus plug a huge big lump of it and still feels like there is more to come I am feeling loads of pressure in my girly bits and bum hurts to walk I was so fed up last night with it :dohh: made me very cranky LOL so I guess something is happening slowly so should make tomorrow easier any way!! 


really need to keep super busy today so I do not notice time going I am a little nervous but excited about tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

All signs gone again. I have no appt till the 12th.. hope I don't have to go to it!!

All the hunches wrong on mine too DF! Mine was latest date on there and that was today!

Anyone heard from onebump? 

Lol xx


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I'm sure OneBump won't mind me updating, she had her baby girl yesterday but after a few complications baby is in special care but doing well as far as I know xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Baby-Dreams thanks for letting us know!!! :hugs:


Any news on Jolley either!!! or did I miss her update


----------



## Nela

Oh congrats on the new arrivals! Hoping OneBump's lil one is out of special care quickly and that they are both home soon! :flower:

Ps: I'm around but having a hard time keeping track of the thread. It moves so quickly! :haha: I'm still painting the room! Will be done today I think though. Thank goodness! :dohh:


----------



## lolpants

Thanks baby Dreams! Hope you're OK Onebump!! :hugs:


Jolley had her baby, guess she is just very busy at the moment?

Hiya Nela - hope the decorating is going well! We do chat a lot on here, but as more and more babies are arriving it is getting quieter!!

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Yay Pola!!! Huge congrats! Glad everything went well :happydance:

I've got my fingers crossed things get moving for you ASAP, lol!!! I can understand you're frustrated now! Come on Thor!!!!


----------



## HHenderson

Scottish- :growlmad: I would of had my husband keep bugging the mw to shut her up! :haha: Im glad breastfeeding is going that good so far!! :hugs: Congrats on :baby:


Pola! OMG I am sooo fricken happy that it happened that quick and didnt slow anything down. Great success story from the drip! :happydance: Congratulations on :baby: 

Cannot wait to see all the babies :cloud9:


----------



## Scottish

Hi all :) I am home now yippee! I am so happy to be home u have no idea! 

I will update later big hugs to all :)


----------



## pola17

Thanks girls! :happydance:


@lol: Hey Thor! Come out and play! :flower:

They brought my boy, he's spending the day with us. He's sleeping but couldn't help myself but to hold him :blush:


----------



## pola17

Yay Scottish!!! Glad you're home now! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

One bump: congrats in the girl, hope she gets well soon!! :flower:

Celtic: that sounds promising! 

DF: hope things go well on your scan!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nela said:


> Oh congrats on the new arrivals! Hoping OneBump's lil one is out of special care quickly and that they are both home soon! :flower:
> 
> Ps: I'm around but having a hard time keeping track of the thread. It moves so quickly! :haha: I'm still painting the room! Will be done today I think though. Thank goodness! :dohh:

we do like to chat :haha: you will be delighted getting the room done!! 



pola17 said:


> One bump: congrats in the girl, hope she gets well soon!! :flower:
> 
> Celtic: that sounds promising!
> 
> DF: hope things go well on your scan!!

I have some of the same as your prelabour symptoms, I am hoping something happens so I can advoid that drip tomorrow!! may be if I am lucky breaking my waters will be enough 

AH hold him lots Pola it is so hard not to! nothing like it really :flower:


----------



## HHenderson

Celtic your getting induced tomorrow!? How exciting! :happydance:

Almost a baby a day. 

Cannot wait to see ALLLLL the baby pictures. :cloud9:


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> Celtic your getting induced tomorrow!? How exciting! :happydance:
> 
> Almost a baby a day.
> 
> Cannot wait to see ALLLLL the baby pictures. :cloud9:

I know trying so hard to keep busy!! lost a huge lump of mucus this morning went for a walk which was very painful I am starving and now I want to lie down for a bit LOL all good signs I hope along with the pressure in my pelvis and top of legs! 

I can not wait to see pictures of our all the new babies as well :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

Induction is booked for the 18th. So I get the full 14 days over. They looked and baby has dropped and in position which explains why I cant walk right and do really feel the pressure of the baby now. So consultant said its just a waiting game and could go before then. I think I may, I hope so anyway as I do have twinges, cramps and really can feel all this pressure on my hips. Worried I wont as the kids have no one really to look after them as my parrtners fam decided a holiday was best in a few days for them when they where the baby sitters for Alex and William.


----------



## HHenderson

What the hell. Talk about worry and stress, no one to watch the kids. Grrrrr Id make my husband bitch at them for me. Lol I hope you dont have to wait for the 18th. Yikes! This just goes to show how I can possibly be two weeks overdue ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dragonfly

I was 13 days over last time and went the day before my induction. They see nothing odd about that here and give the longest date away if your baby is fine so you can have a natural birth. My back up plan is my other halfs disabled brother and his girlfriend I dont even know. They have a spare room and all enclosed garden. I find it hard to trust any one with my youngest as he is at toddler running away stages.


----------



## HHenderson

A toddler in itself is mad stressful. Yikes!


----------



## stargazer01

Good Luck with your induction celtic!
Congrats to onebump, and I hope your baby girl is out of special care soon. :hugs:
Good luck to all who are expecting their babies soon.

afm - I meet with my surgeon today. Yikes, can't believe I'm getting close to c-section day. Nervous and excited at the same time.


----------



## HHenderson

Instead of starting a new thread I will ask here.

Anyone who has an older child and a LO on the way, how was your child coping with everything? My daughter is 8.5 years old and she probably thought this day would never come having a sibling. Im sure shes going to be a great big sister, everyday which is unusual for her she plays with her dolls for hours. She is laying on the couch right now with a babydoll who is laying on her chest as she holds it. Does this mean she is going to be a nice big sister or will she get crazy jealous. I am so nervous. :confused: when she arrives I want my daughter to think shes not a chore as I try to include her into baby stuff as well so they can bond.


----------



## stargazer01

Hhenderson - I'm in the same situation as you, my ds is 10 and dd is 7. I think from the way it sounds as she is playing with her dolls, that she is showing much interest in the new baby and will be a good big sister. :)
I'm hoping the same for my dd, as she has been the little one for such a long time. I think including them in some care of the baby will help. Some time with her and just you would be helpful too, maybe while daddy watches/holds the baby. I'm very nervous about this too! :hugs: Hope things go well for you.


----------



## ZooMa

I am so boooooored. I'm tired of reading the internet, I'm tired of waking up at 4 AM to eat then not falling back asleep till 6 then sleeping till 10 and doing it all over again, I'm tired of sitting around the house and waiting, I'm tired of running useless errands to the store to pick up those three items I forgot from the last trip, I'm tired of being tired.

I know I should count my blessings. In a few weeks (days?) I'll be tired for whole different reasons. I just thought when I asked for maternity/medical leave at 38 weeks that baby was coming sooner rather than later - it certainly felt like it given the symptoms I was having after a long day at work. But rest calmed things down and now I'm tired of waiting.

Apologies for the b* and moan. Thanks for letting me vent.

And sheesh, this thread does move fast!


----------



## HHenderson

Star- Thank you, I hope it goes well for you as well. Every time we go to the store and get baby items my husband makes it a point to get something for our oldest as well. Thats nice and dandy for now but I am going to make it a point to let her know sometimes baby will get things and she wont or she will get things and baby wont. Its a very tricky process right now for me. My daughter starts school right before the baby is due so I think that really makes her feel more nervous about the whole situation. Her bonding time will be more limited whereas if I had her during summer break that probably would of been alot easier.......... And breathe! Lol


----------



## HHenderson

ZooMa said:


> I am so boooooored. I'm tired of reading the internet, I'm tired of waking up at 4 AM to eat then not falling back asleep till 6 then sleeping till 10 and doing it all over again, I'm tired of sitting around the house and waiting, I'm tired of running useless errands to the store to pick up those three items I forgot from the last trip, I'm tired of being tired.
> 
> I know I should count my blessings. In a few weeks (days?) I'll be tired for whole different reasons. I just thought when I asked for maternity/medical leave at 38 weeks that baby was coming sooner rather than later - it certainly felt like it given the symptoms I was having after a long day at work. But rest calmed things down and now I'm tired of waiting.
> 
> Apologies for the b* and moan. Thanks for letting me vent.
> 
> And sheesh, this thread does move fast!

:haha: try all that the WHOLE pregnancy. I am a sahm so its that much more BORING. Ahhhhhhhhhhhh when is baby due!?


----------



## stargazer01

HHenderson said:


> Star- Thank you, I hope it goes well for you as well. Every time we go to the store and get baby items my husband makes it a point to get something for our oldest as well. Thats nice and dandy for now but I am going to make it a point to let her know sometimes baby will get things and she wont or she will get things and baby wont. Its a very tricky process right now for me. My daughter starts school right before the baby is due so I think that really makes her feel more nervous about the whole situation. Her bonding time will be more limited whereas if I had her during summer break that probably would of been alot easier.......... And breathe! Lol

That's a good plan, I'll have to tell my kids the same about shopping. My kids start school Aug. 26, and my c-section is scheduled for the 20th. I'm very nervous about that, as they will only have a few days to get used to her at home before school starts. Then I have to try and get them ready for school while recovering from surgery. :dohh: What is your due date?


----------



## more babies

Congrats Pola on your little boy!! Sounds like labor went well for you!


----------



## more babies

Sorry if this is a stupid question but do your babies not stay in the rooms with you in other countries?


----------



## CelticNiamh

My kids can not wait and my DD who is nearly 5 is doing the same thing holding her doll and she even stuffed a teddy up her top today :haha: I think that is a great sign that they are looking forward to the baby! I think as long as we make time for the older ones and listen to them no matter how tired we are they will be great in my experience it is the little ones who sometimes feel left out! I am concerned about my 2 year old as he is still so attached to me, we have such a lovely bond I do not want to lose that at all! I am getting my two youngest a little present from the baby hope that makes it easier and more exciting and my DD wants to get the baby a teddy :flower:

zooma rant away get it all out!!! I so understand how you feel :flower:


DF I understand were your coming from, I worry about my 2 year old as well, I know he will wake up looking for me in the morning and I wont be here! then I am scared of what he will get up to although I am supper lucky I have my mum here to mind my lot! but I know what it is like to have some one let you down ,when we lived in Australia our friends were meant to mind our 3 boys while I had my DD, but they went on holidays :dohh: left us with no one!! as we had no family around at all, we had to rely on friends and trust them with our 3 boys!! it was horrible we were so worried about them! it was supper stressful for my DH and he had to leave so quickly after our DD was born also meant he could not come see us as much either!


----------



## CelticNiamh

more babies said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question but do your babies not stay in the rooms with you in other countries?

They stay with mum in Ireland any way! better for getting breastfeeding going as well :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

I know they will be fine without me its the people taking it for granted he will come back when called, He dosnt. I left him with a friend once for a few mins and he wandered off in the garden., There was such a panic when I got back and she said he was so fast. I have a big garden and lots of places he could go to and he did get far. I was screaming and crying. I never want this horror. He dosnt have that fear in him where he will stay close by he just runs. My oldest was the same but wouldn't do that now. So The people taking for granted he will return after a wonder scare the crap out of me. I would never assume a toddler will just come right back like a dog for dinner or something. I am a worrier about my kids. I hope its only a night I spend in hospital. I rather even my other half look after them than be at the birth if it comes to it. I have my doula to there. 

I hope to go in to labor soon. I want to! faster that way. I really dont want induction again. Would be probably a lot faster natural like last time.

babies are never separated once they are born from mums here.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Hey girls sorry I haven't posted for awhile. I have been so busy and just trying to recover. We came home from the hospital Wednesday night. I am so in love with my little Jaylie! Newborns sure are alot of work though! But definitely worth it. Anyone have suggestions on dry cracked sore nipples? They hurt soo bad! This thread moves super fast, I just hurried and skimmed through to see if anyone had babies and there were a few of you! Congrats!! It sounds like it went really good and fast for you all! :) I really wanted to have a vaginal birth but I'm just glad my little girl is here safe. Sorry I haven't posted pics yet, my laptop is not working and I just need to find a way to do it with my phone. Good luck to the last few waiting for their babies! So exciting! :) and Celtic, any advice on how to recover from a c section quicker? It's been so hard taking care of a newborn and not sleeping much and trying to recover


----------



## borr.dg.baby

more babies said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question but do your babies not stay in the rooms with you in other countries?

Here you get to choose to have baby in the room at night or send baby to the nursery so you can get some sleep. I personally chose to send Isabela down so I could get sleep and recover from c-section. She got formula while she was there and we had no nipple confusion or problem with BF.


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Hey girls sorry I haven't posted for awhile. I have been so busy and just trying to recover. We came home from the hospital Wednesday night. I am so in love with my little Jaylie! Newborns sure are alot of work though! But definitely worth it. Anyone have suggestions on dry cracked sore nipples? They hurt soo bad! This thread moves super fast, I just hurried and skimmed through to see if anyone had babies and there were a few of you! Congrats!! It sounds like it went really good and fast for you all! :) I really wanted to have a vaginal birth but I'm just glad my little girl is here safe. Sorry I haven't posted pics yet, my laptop is not working and I just need to find a way to do it with my phone. Good luck to the last few waiting for their babies! So exciting! :) and Celtic, any advice on how to recover from a c section quicker? It's been so hard taking care of a newborn and not sleeping much and trying to recover

Great to hear from you Jolley I have been wondering how you were, get some laniosh cream for the cracked nipples but also express some breast milk on them after a feed and let them air :hugs: on recovering rest!! I would accept all the help you can and just focus on you and baby let some one else cook and clean on till you feel better or more able :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

Thank you celtic! That makes me feel better about having older ones and a baby. :) Oh, and that is a great idea about having the baby get them a little present.


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> more babies said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is a stupid question but do your babies not stay in the rooms with you in other countries?
> 
> Here you get to choose to have baby in the room at night or send baby to the nursery so you can get some sleep. I personally chose to send Isabela down so I could get sleep and recover from c-section. She got formula while she was there and we had no nipple confusion or problem with BF.Click to expand...

They used to do that here as well but not any more! it does make sense esp when you have a section as if your on your own and baby starts crying you can not move to pick them up :dohh:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Pola HUGE congrats!! I can't wait to see pictures.

AFM due date today and don't feel like anything is happening. I thought it was gonna happen last night. Had contracts all day yesterday that were 10- 15 minutes apart. They hurt but not enough to stop me in my tracks. They never got any stronger and finally just stopped around 10 pm last night. Now today nothing.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

CelticNiamh said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more babies said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is a stupid question but do your babies not stay in the rooms with you in other countries?
> 
> Here you get to choose to have baby in the room at night or send baby to the nursery so you can get some sleep. I personally chose to send Isabela down so I could get sleep and recover from c-section. She got formula while she was there and we had no nipple confusion or problem with BF.Click to expand...
> 
> They used to do that here as well but not any more! it does make sense esp when you have a section as if your on your own and baby starts crying you can not move to pick them up :dohh:Click to expand...

Yes! I thinks that's why they give you the choice. I had my c section at 7pm and was back in my room by 11pm, they wouldn't let me keep baby over night just that night because I couldn't take her of her, but the other night I could have her but I didn't because I still felt like I could not take care of her


----------



## JenzyKY

Congrats Pola! Cant wait to see a picture! I see you had to get stitches. Hope you heal faster than me!! Ouchie.


----------



## readynwilling

huge congrats pola and onebump.

I think i may have a blocked duct on my right :( bf'd J 17 months never had one...


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic thanks for the advice :hugs:I will have to do that cause they hurt:nope: another question I had was that one of the nurses told me that c section babies spit up more cause they didn't go they the birth canal. Have you heard that? It seems like my girl spits up alot so I wanted to see if anyone else who had a c section notices it too?


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I love that almost everyone has their babies!:happydance:only a few more to go!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

17 days and counting... Although probably longer!


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Celtic thanks for the advice :hugs:I will have to do that cause they hurt:nope: another question I had was that one of the nurses told me that c section babies spit up more cause they didn't go they the birth canal. Have you heard that? It seems like my girl spits up alot so I wanted to see if anyone else who had a c section notices it too?

 yep can happen all right, it is because they do not get all the fluid squeezed out of the body on the way down the birth canal it does right it self though!:hugs:

heading to bed soon really hope I can sleep :dohh: I will update when I can tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Celtic good luck!!! I can't wait to read an update :)

Jolley Isabela spits up a lot but she didn't when she was little, it has increased this past week. I will see her pedi tomorrow and it's one of the things I have to ask him so I will let you know what he says. I've never heard of the c-section being a factor though 

Isabela was being way too cute today, here's some pictures


----------



## HHenderson

borr.dg.baby said:


> Celtic good luck!!! I can't wait to read an update :)
> 
> Jolley Isabela spits up a lot but she didn't when she was little, it has increased this past week. I will see her pedi tomorrow and it's one of the things I have to ask him so I will let you know what he says. I've never heard of the c-section being a factor though
> 
> Isabela was being way too cute today, here's some pictures
> 
> View attachment 654999

OMG her little personality! :cloud9: Her ears are already pierced? :blush:


----------



## JenzyKY

My dude puked frequently at the beginning but he wasn't a csection and was squeezed for hours on end. 

My MIL wants to do an open house next weekend where all kinds come and see Henry. I have NO desire for this and it freaks me out. My tiny baby doesn't need to come in contact with tons of people and small children. 

Borr, she is so cute!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

HHenderson said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> Celtic good luck!!! I can't wait to read an update :)
> 
> Jolley Isabela spits up a lot but she didn't when she was little, it has increased this past week. I will see her pedi tomorrow and it's one of the things I have to ask him so I will let you know what he says. I've never heard of the c-section being a factor though
> 
> Isabela was being way too cute today, here's some pictures
> 
> View attachment 654999
> 
> 
> OMG her little personality! :cloud9: Her ears are already pierced? :blush:Click to expand...

Yes they are :) they pierce them at the hospital here if you want to


----------



## Barhanita

Jenzy, our pediatrician told us to avoid big congregations and passing the baby around to be held for the first 28 days.

Borr, she is soo cute!!


----------



## pola17

Celtic: hope you manage to get some sleep! Tomorrow's such an important day! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Lily, I was delighted when I saw that pic! Isabela is such a cutie!!!! 
And that's the cool thing about Ecuador: girls can get their ears pierced at hospital! :happydance: I told Tigran if we were having a girl I would want her ears pierced! For them in Armenia that's strange! :haha: for us is so common!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks Pola! I know it's weird in other counties but it's so normal here. Plus she got the cutest little diamond studs :) 

How's Mika today?


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Borr how is your c section recovery going? It's been hard for me. How long did you bleed for? 

Pola that's great Mika is here! :flower:how do you post pictures on here from your phone? Someone said they use Instagram, I need to still post pics of my little girl 

I'm feeling like a zombie from the lack of sleep! I hear it gets easier so I'm excited about that! 

Jenzy yea I would tell her to wait till Henry is a little older. Just to be safe :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Jenzy I am feeling well. I had a good recovery but I've always had good recoveries from surgeries. Keep taking your pain meds and it gets better everyday. I bled for like 2 weeks and I am still using pads because sometimes I still bleed a little more. I hear average is 6 weeks :o 

Anyone who's already had babies want to share their experience with sex after baby? I feel up to it but my doctor told me to wait six weeks and I will wait but I am scared it will hurt, I miss the intimacy with DH


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bore glad you are recovering well :) I hope my bleeding only lasts A couple weeks. It does vary from light to heavier. I am just taking ibuprofen for now cause I took Percocet and am breaking out in itchy hives, it could also be pupps since I was really itchy with a rash during pregnancy too.

How's everyone else doing? Anymore babies that were born?:happydance:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Oh and Borr I had the same question about sex too..I have no idea since I'm a first time mom too:shrug:


----------



## pola17

Jolley,

I'm also wondering how to upload from iPhone :haha:

Lily,

He's doing great, but it breaks my heart to see him crying :cry:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Borr I think it was about 4 weeks after my section when I had sex with DH again if your not bleeding and feel good then you can give it a go . Better to have tried it before your 6 week check up so if there are any problems you can let your doctor know . 

Pola I am wide awake lol its 5am here oops no point going back to sleep now a little nervous but excited as well :) oh can not wait to see a picture of Mika what was his weight and how are you feeling xx

Jolley big hugs sleep when your little girl sleeps you will feel better soon the first week is hard adjusting to life with a newborn but recovering from major surgery as well it takes time 


Oh if any one has tips to upload pics from phones let me know so I can share later 


Take care and hopefully I can update as I go lol


----------



## lolpants

Week overdue now!! :(

Great pics bor.. she is a cutie!!

All the best for today Celtic! 

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

To upload from your phone install the photo bucket app. Copy and paste the img code for each pic to your post. 

GL today celtic!


----------



## Dragonfly

5 days over for me and nothing is happening at all. Not even a twinge any more , no pains nothing.


----------



## Barhanita

Borr, I totally stole your idea:


I am very tired, emotional.. Thrush has taken over my nipple, and it hurts. We are still having a lot of lactation issues. I cry a lot... Also, my husband is struggling to find a job, which is super stressful. And this week Lena is fussier than before. It's tough, especially with absolutely no help (no family, no hired help). I am ok, I trully love her, and I know it will get better. It's just hard right now. Sorry for ranting.


----------



## Barhanita

Sorry for everyone who is overdue. I cannot even imagine how frustrating it must be.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> Borr, I totally stole your idea:
> 
> 
> I am very tired, emotional.. Thrush has taken over my nipple, and it hurts. We are still having a lot of lactation issues. I cry a lot... Also, my husband is struggling to find a job, which is super stressful. And this week Lena is fussier than before. It's tough, especially with absolutely no help (no family, no hired help). I am ok, I trully love her, and I know it will get better. It's just hard right now. Sorry for ranting.

Big hugs :hugs: get some cream for the trush I always used the oral one so baby can still feed but just incase its iin thier mouth as well they get sore too


----------



## Dragonfly

so I have 4 days to go in to labor or 3 depending on what "their" travel plans are or I wont have any one to baby sit my kids. Wonderful. Part of me hopes its after they go as they are expecting me to just pop before their plans or get induced to suit them.


----------



## Scottish

Morning everyone! 

Celtic is your induction today? Good luck and I hope it's as quick as mine! Just get your oh to stay near by hehe! 

Out first nite home was great! So much better than hospital to be I own bed and he was so good. 

I am so hungry right now and have been feeling hungry since giving birth! Breastfeeding turning me Into a gannet haha

I have read posts here but will reply too all soon as still I a post birth daze!

Oh and have mw coming at some point today to! 

Love to all xxx

P.s if you have an iPhone to upload a pic got to advanced reply then go down to manage attachments and upload picture. It will give you the option I add pics from iPhone camera roll. Tha how I do it on here xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow hjalf the babies are born and its only the 9th!


----------



## ZooMa

Lol & dragonfly -- I'm right here with you! 40+4 today, officially, though by my calculations it's 40+6. Either way, I'll probably consent to a cervical check today at my dr's appt. I had been refusing because it really doesn't tell much and I didn't want to 1) get my hopes up, or 2) have a risk of waters breaking or other irritation. I'm gbs positive and want to labor at home as long as possible. If my waters break I'll feel the need to go in to get abx.


----------



## lolpants

Congrats on being home Scottish! :)

Thinking of you today Celtic!

Zooma I had to go out yesterday - was so depressed! I expected to go over with my 1st, but just didn't think I would this time, can't believe it's a week now - that beats Phoebes record of 6 days! :( :dust: for us all overdue!

Lol xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks for the advice Celtic, you are great:flower: best wishes for your induction, keep us posted Hun. We will be thinking of you :hugs:

Bar I'm sorry your going thru a hard time right now. I have some of the same problems but I'm just trying to take it one day at a time and know it'll get better. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

:happydance: :baby: celtic today!!!


----------



## HHenderson

Oh yea BTW Good morning ladies! :hi:


----------



## Nela

borr.dg.baby said:


> Celtic good luck!!! I can't wait to read an update :)
> 
> Jolley Isabela spits up a lot but she didn't when she was little, it has increased this past week. I will see her pedi tomorrow and it's one of the things I have to ask him so I will let you know what he says. I've never heard of the c-section being a factor though
> 
> Isabela was being way too cute today, here's some pictures
> 
> View attachment 654999

Omg she is so so so adorable! Absolutely priceless! :flower: 



Barhanita said:


> Borr, I totally stole your idea:
> 
> 
> I am very tired, emotional.. Thrush has taken over my nipple, and it hurts. We are still having a lot of lactation issues. I cry a lot... Also, my husband is struggling to find a job, which is super stressful. And this week Lena is fussier than before. It's tough, especially with absolutely no help (no family, no hired help). I am ok, I trully love her, and I know it will get better. It's just hard right now. Sorry for ranting.

Awwww sooo sweet! :flower: Sorry to hear about the thrush. That must be really aggravating to deal with. I hope it clears quickly! I hope things settle down for you guys so you can rest and enjoy. :flower:



Dragonfly said:


> so I have 4 days to go in to labor or 3 depending on what "their" travel plans are or I wont have any one to baby sit my kids. Wonderful. Part of me hopes its after they go as they are expecting me to just pop before their plans or get induced to suit them.

Bah, so sorry, Dragonfly. I really hope something happens before they leave. How unfortunate that they couldn't hold off a little longer before going. :nope: Wishing you all the best! :hugs:

Good luck, Celtic! Can't wait to hear and see the pictures! :happydance:

Thinking of all you ladies that are overdue and hoping you all have your little bundles with you soon! :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

if they held it another 2 days I would be fine after induction date. But I only get told days ago this.


----------



## bella21

good luck today celtic :) hope everything goes great!!


Nothing new here. still cramps and aches, which seem to mean nothing anymore lol. but tomorrow is my last day at work!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

good luck celtic. 

I am convinced its induction for me too. Baby is just wiggling ass side to side in me. Getting more comfy. I am in hiding from every one. Not going out. I dont want questioned.


----------



## readynwilling

uggh did a long post and my browser ate it.

:hugs: bar - good for you for powering though the bf'ing issues. It will get better :hugs:

Good luck today celtic!!

my little guy is a week old today!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs: Dragonfly :(


----------



## stargazer01

Good Luck Celtic! Can't wait to see some more baby pics. :)

My dh hurt my feelings last night, and I'm probably being overly sensitive. He went with me to my doctor appointment and saw what the scale said when they weighed me. When we got home, he said "holy crap, you're almost as much as me!". (He's still 20 lbs. heavier) I told him right then what I thought of him, and started to cry. I think he was trying to be funny, but immediately told me he was sorry when he saw my reaction. Hope he felt really bad! He knows how hard it's been for me lately, what in the world would make him say that! People stare whenever we're out, and tell me how huge my belly is and ask if I'm having twins all the time. I think I'm going to stay home for the next week and a half, and not go out in public!


----------



## HHenderson

stargazer01 said:


> Good Luck Celtic! Can't wait to see some more baby pics. :)
> 
> My dh hurt my feelings last night, and I'm probably being overly sensitive. He went with me to my doctor appointment and saw what the scale said when they weighed me. When we got home, he said "holy crap, you're almost as much as me!". (He's still 20 lbs. heavier) I told him right then what I thought of him, and started to cry. I think he was trying to be funny, but immediately told me he was sorry when he saw my reaction. Hope he felt really bad! He knows how hard it's been for me lately, what in the world would make him say that! People stare whenever we're out, and tell me how huge my belly is and ask if I'm having twins all the time. I think I'm going to stay home for the next week and a half, and not go out in public!

GRRR men.dont.think!! I weigh as much as my husband now. :growlmad:


----------



## HHenderson

Had a list of things I wanted to start next week so everything is tidy in my house for when his aunt comes and watches our daughter but I started today because Im bored and dont want to have the baby come and it didnt get done. Dumb things like dusting fans and washing the bedroom floors and under the bed. Clean the car and place a puppy pee pad in there JUST in case my waters wont stay in a pad. YUCK! Cleaned the fish tank and now writing a list of places with addresses phone numbers and hours. School, drs office, hospital, parks, library, fun centers etc for his aunt and 3 lists of rules/explanations of my house, animals and daughter. :) Yes, I am a control freak.


----------



## Mattsgirl

The ladies that are over due I have a completely new respect for. I'm only a day overdue and am a complete emotional wreck. I just want him out so badly.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Mattsgirl said:


> The ladies that are over due I have a completely new respect for. I'm only a day overdue and am a complete emotional wreck. I just want him out so badly.

oh i know:hugs:
its frightening to thing this time next month could STILL be pregnant :argh:


----------



## Dragonfly

That happened to me when I was in the Jan thread with my first, I ended up in the feb one and knew no one as every one had went in jans thread.


----------



## stargazer01

HHenderson said:


> Had a list of things I wanted to start next week so everything is tidy in my house for when his aunt comes and watches our daughter but I started today because Im bored and dont want to have the baby come and it didnt get done. Dumb things like dusting fans and washing the bedroom floors and under the bed. Clean the car and place a puppy pee pad in there JUST in case my waters wont stay in a pad. YUCK! Cleaned the fish tank and now writing a list of places with addresses phone numbers and hours. School, drs office, hospital, parks, library, fun centers etc for his aunt and 3 lists of rules/explanations of my house, animals and daughter. :) Yes, I am a control freak.

Wow, you've been busy! Wish I could get the motivation to get things done! I start something then get tired and sit for awhile.


----------



## HHenderson

Yikes Im so full of energy today its crazy. I have NOTHING else to do so Im annoying people on b&b :haha:


----------



## ZooMa

HHenderson - that's not stupid stuff, that's necessary! I'm all about cleaning fans and under beds ... the dust that accumulates there is disgusting! Yay for you.

Pola, Jenzy - congrats on the babies! So adorable!

AFM - had 40+ week dr appt today. First cervical check - 60% effaced, 1-2 cm dilated. I'm ok with that. Non-stress test was totally reassuring - I could tell in the first few minutes but of course had to lie there by myself in the room for 25 minutes, quite uncomfortably. The dr did mention induction and that thy (the practice) won't "let" me go past 41 weeks. At first I was scared they would pressure me to induce _at_ 41 weeks, but after further discussion she was fine with monitoring midway next week and scheduling an induction on Mon Aug 19, which would be 42+0 weeks if everything looked good. Of course, that's a week and a half away, and a lot can happen before then.

I wonder, for those of you who were checked before going into labor, how dilated/effaced were you and how many days before the big event was this?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Quick update but baby Ryan is here 7 pounds 15 it was very quick in the end broke my waters around 2 waited to see if I start contracting my self didn't so drip started just after 3 I think !Ryan was born at 5.44 after 9 minutes pushing we were both in shock it was so quick in the end he came out crying im supper happy but supper tired . Ill be back tomorrow to read back and post more 

Massive hugs ladies


----------



## Dragonfly

Congrats Celtic. :)


----------



## Angelmarie

huge congrats, Celtic! wow- what a quick delivery! Well done you! can't wait to see baby Ryan :cloud9:

Hope you're enjoying every minute but also getting some rest. Are you in hospital overnight? 

Have the kids met him yet? 

So pleased everything went well. :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Celtic congratulations! I can't wait to see a picture! So happy for you! Same questions as angel! :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar sorry you are having such a rough time. I completely understand, parenthood is really hard. I hope BF gets better for you :hugs: did you have the appointment with the lactation consultant?


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congrats on baby Ryan Celtic xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

We went to the pedi today, Isabela got her hep b shot. She's up to 6lb 2oz 18.8'' and she was born at 5lb 6oz 17''. So she's grown a lot! Dr says that she is growing at the speed of preemies (they grow faster) so she's doing great. Then she chugged 3oz in the car that I had pumped for her and wanted more.. No wonder she's growing so much!


----------



## onebumpplease

Congratulations to all the ladies with babies! I know this is late and thx Baby_dreams for update.

I won't post full details here but we did have a marathon labour and traumatic birth. Rowan was born on 7th at 5:35. following 39 hours of contractions, hour and half of pushing, all on gas and air, to end up with a spinal, forceps and eventual shoulder distocia. I am delighted to say Rowan got out of special care this morning, no idea when we will get out tho 

https://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/onebumpplease/IMAG0094_zpsc6f00770.jpg
https://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/onebumpplease/IMG_20130809_210912_zps60d96fe6.jpg


----------



## HHenderson

Celtic - congrats on baby Ryan!!! My favorite boy name seriously! 

Onebump - happy that you both are doing well. Hopefully you get to go home soon to snuggle with your handsome little hunk, his cheeks are so kissable!


----------



## readynwilling

congrats Celtic and onebump!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Onebump glad to hear all is well. Sorry about the complications. He's gorgeous :) well done!


----------



## lolpants

Congratulations to both Celtic and onebump! !!

In 20 minutes I enter day 8 of being overdue, so I'm over halfway of the max they will let me go (trying to stay positive! ) Just wanna hold my baby and know their ok :'(

Lol xx


----------



## HHenderson

Man its gonna suck when my baby comes out as ugly as my last. Im scared to post her picture! :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

onebump and Celtic - congrats!!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic congrats on baby ryan! So glad things went well for you!:hugs: 

Onebump congrats on your LO too! So adorable! :flower:

Hope everyone else is doing good and about to go into labor any minute! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Yay! Congrats Celtic and one bump! :happydance:


----------



## more babies

Congrats Celtic and onebump!!!


----------



## Caitrin

Congrats on your babies Celtic and onebump! Our names are so very close together hehe! (Ryan, Rowan and Roman). Hope your both doing well!

Lost a bit of my blog this morning and then gradually throughout the day. Either I'm really really nesting now or it just spurred me into action because even though I really wanted a nap I instead wet through what I could of the baby's stuff and clothes in our room and situated them and then packed the diaper bag for the hospital, packed an overnight bag for the kids and organized all their clothes and closet and cleaned out my purse and some of my stuff.

Tomorrow the plan is to go through all my clothes and resituate them, pack my bag, and organize the kids toys in their bins and pack away half of them to make it all more manageable. Fun! Or really, will make me feel good for some reason and accomplished. I still feel like I have no energy nowadays but it all needs to be done anyway!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks ladies feeling somewhat more like me this morning lol 

Poor little Ryan is full of mucus. Guees that's from his quick exit in the end he is feeding great though we will work on his latch his mouth is so tiny though my nipple looks huge for him :wacko:

I hope I can catch up on some sleep today, 2 of the girls were up making loads of noise at 4.30 this morning lights on full conversation :growlmad: so inconsiderate I heard the other girl in with us say something to them, I hope they are going home today or else I mght asked to be moved bad enough your awake with a newborn with out others waking you up as well :dohh: 

Oh lord now they are moaning about the other girl talking on her softly on her phone at 7 am are they for real so rude of them I am not happy at all I mean how does that compare to them making so much noise this morning grr ok rant over lol


----------



## Barhanita

I am sorry to hear that Celtic. Shared maternity units are evil.


----------



## onebumpplease

Yup I had one half hours sleep, some due to Rowan, some to other two newborns in the room... Might sleep when dad gets here!


----------



## bella21

stargazer01 said:


> Good Luck Celtic! Can't wait to see some more baby pics. :)
> 
> My dh hurt my feelings last night, and I'm probably being overly sensitive. He went with me to my doctor appointment and saw what the scale said when they weighed me. When we got home, he said "holy crap, you're almost as much as me!". (He's still 20 lbs. heavier) I told him right then what I thought of him, and started to cry. I think he was trying to be funny, but immediately told me he was sorry when he saw my reaction. Hope he felt really bad! He knows how hard it's been for me lately, what in the world would make him say that! People stare whenever we're out, and tell me how huge my belly is and ask if I'm having twins all the time. I think I'm going to stay home for the next week and a half, and not go out in public!

I'm sorry your DH said that. my OH said the same exact thing the other day. he heard my weight and said "oh 20 more lbs and you'll weigh what i do!"...same exact thing your DH said to you! freakin men :dohh:



CelticNiamh said:


> Quick update but baby Ryan is here 7 pounds 15 it was very quick in the end broke my waters around 2 waited to see if I start contracting my self didn't so drip started just after 3 I think !Ryan was born at 5.44 after 9 minutes pushing we were both in shock it was so quick in the end he came out crying im supper happy but supper tired . Ill be back tomorrow to read back and post more
> 
> Massive hugs ladies

congrats celtic!! so happy for you! glad you had a quick labor :hugs: enjoy your little man 



HHenderson said:


> Man its gonna suck when my baby comes out as ugly as my last. Im scared to post her picture! :haha:

:rofl: this cracked me up lol



onebumpplease said:


> Yup I had one half hours sleep, some due to Rowan, some to other two newborns in the room... Might sleep when dad gets here!

congrats onebump :hugs: thanks for the update!!


well tomorrows my last day at work thank god! I think i actually felt a real contraction tonight. It was about a half hour ago and nothing since, but it felt like the period cramps I've been getting, a tiny bit stronger, and it lasted for about a minute! it could've very well just been gas but I'm going to try and get some sleep just in case since i just worked a 10 hour shift ugh! hope you're all doing well !


----------



## Sooz

Congrats Celtic on baby Ryan! Mason was the same, very very snuffly and bubbly but it cleared yesterday on its own. It made his sister very puked when she was born though. 

I was so glad to not get moved to post natal this time. The privacy was amazing! Really hope you're home soon. 

One bump congratulations to you too and so pleased little Rowan is out of special care. Sorry you had such a epic length labour, you absolute trooper. :hugs:

Big :hug: for all the overdue ladies still waiting and especially lol. I would be going out of my mind by now. X


----------



## Dragonfly

I remember when I had my second the girl across from me stuck her head phones in , turned her back went to sleep while her baby screamed all night long. She didnt even feed the poor baby. Next morning midwife asked how much baby fed and she said she didnt feed, of the tearing she got! I was so angry but what can you say.


----------



## Dragonfly

I am one week over due tomorrow, longest week ever. No one has got my DD right at all. I do not want this induction and I really dont know how the heck I am make labor come. DTD this morning too.


----------



## ZooMa

Good luck, Dragonfly. This definitely sounds like a sub-optimal situation, as we like to say. I really hope you're able to figure out a solution so you can avoid the induction.


----------



## Dragonfly

I was so stressed last time over it and near in tears, went the day before naturally and without warning really till I got some pain in the day. I hope that happens again as it was a fast labor.

LOL my 4 year old says it will be here in 13 hours.


----------



## Sooz

Are you brave enough to check your own cervix DF? I checked mine twice a day once I went OD and the night before I delivered I could actually hook a finger in quite easily so I knew things were getting ready to go. Obviously my hands were well cleaned first etc.


----------



## babyhopes2010

id check mine but the though just creeps me out :wacko:


----------



## lolpants

Yey for finishing work Bella!!

Hopefully I won't have to stay in again this time. I really can't sleep with any noise!!

Had a sweep.. nothing doing, not even quite a cm dilated and that is cos I have already had a baby! I've resigned myself to fact I'm going 2 weeks over and will need induction :'(

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Sooz said:


> Are you brave enough to check your own cervix DF? I checked mine twice a day once I went OD and the night before I delivered I could actually hook a finger in quite easily so I knew things were getting ready to go. Obviously my hands were well cleaned first etc.

I would know if it was any dilated as last time I was in agony at 2 cm and 1. By 3 I was screaming in a bed. I did try the other day and felt nothing I dont think i could reach. But I have no cramps, nothing since last week. Its all stopped and bogged off. So looks like I too will end up on the induction bed in tears as I know how that one will end like the first one I had.


----------



## Scottish

Congrats Celtic! Sorry to hear about the rudeness of people chatting in ward! I had the same and I complained to mw but the woman still foned people after in middle of night! 

I hate hospital thank god it was only one nite I was in! How is things today Celtic?

Sooz how is feeding going?
I've got a hungry boy this morning! He is wanting fed constantly. I would like to begin expressing as have electric pump but not to sure how to go about it ? So he can get bottles as well. I've even given in and given him a dummy when I need to get things done :dohh:

Hope everyone is well?

Lolpants and DF I am sorry you are both still waiting :(

Lolpants my cervix wasn't ready at all for labour At my sweep on Monday, then when mw inserted pessarie it was slightly open like yours (cos I had baby before) and he was born few hours later. So things can change ASAP !

I am hoping to write up my birth story v soon! Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Onebumpplease congrats on the arrival! I gave birth on the 7th at 5.10 in labour suite so we must have been in together at same time giving birth haha! Although I was rushed Into there pushing on the bloody wheelchair with student and mw racing me to the bed ! Hope u well xxx


----------



## Sooz

Scottish said:

> Sooz how is feeding going?
> I've got a hungry boy this morning! He is wanting fed constantly. I would like to begin expressing as have electric pump but not to sure how to go about it ? So he can get bottles as well. I've even given in and given him a dummy when I need to get things done :dohh:

It's going well, just had our day 3 weigh in and he's only lost 5.6% of his birth weight, so currently 8lb 8. My milk came in yesterday and I'm hugely engorged, painfully so if I'm honest. I'm having to express to soften the breast before each feed and I've had over 10oz of colostrum/changing milk so far just from that. 

Initial let down is toe curling painful but once the milk is flowing it's just such a relief. We're demand feeding which averages every 3 hours right now. 

So far he's a very content baby, no wind, no puke, only cries when hungry. Had our first poo with BM coming through today and he passed it so quietly I only knew because I could smell the sweet stench! He's just a sweetheart. :cloud9:


----------



## Scottish

Aww that's good! I had me yesterday and he's lost 8.5% weighs 6lb 7oz now. I noticed when I was in hospital he has tongue tie and I am hoping its not affecting his weight loss but mw is comin back tomorrow to reweigh and if he's still losing he will get the tongue tie snipped next week poor wee soul. 

I am feeding on demand but today he's wanting it all the time it's v hard but I know it's not forever. Mason is such a cutie! The pics on fb are adorable of him and Paige! I and still to announce on fb but still working on name :dohh: 
Oh and how weird are boy bits to change? I never know what to do with his willy when changing nappy so throw a wipe over it to prevent pee in face lol girls are much easier to change I think!


----------



## JenzyKY

Scottish, no shame in a paci! My man loves his AND breastfeeding. Otherwise, I feel like the baby just uses you as a paci and ends up making your nipples hurt.


----------



## Sooz

Paige lost 8% by day 3, they're not worried, it's normal! They have a lot of fluid to absorb from their lungs and stuff after birth which all contributes. I hope you have a name soon, are you making progress?

I had Mason checked for TT yesterday and he got the all clear thankfully. I was a little worried I had seen some forking going on. Hopefully your little man doesn't have one either. 

Mason's first wee went all over his face. :rofl:
I was so distracted dealing with a poo that wouldn't stop coming out I lost our winky cover and the next thing I knew wee was splashing off the head of the cot. Poor little guy was covered in wee, poo and my vomit and only a few hours old. :blush:

Girls are MUCH easier to keep clean. Even my DH said to me "what do I do with it?" during a nappy change whilst pointing at M's winky. :dohh:

I'm just going to put my birth story up in my journal with pictures so will link over to it if anyone is interested. For such a short labour I've waffled on a lot, but I want to remember it all. :cloud9:


----------



## Sooz

Here we go: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...icking-2-fingers-up-hg-1214.html#post28911915

:flower:


----------



## more babies

I feel the same way with changing boys diapers especially after two girls. Girls are so much easier to change and you don't have the threat of getting peed on every time! :haha: I actually got peed on last night during a change.. he got me right as I was about to put the front part of the new diaper up :dohh: :haha: It also shoots a lot farther then you'd think it would!


----------



## HHenderson

Celtic-Shared maternity units!? :dohh: why the hell would they do that to a woman who just gave birth! UGh

DF-She didnt feed her baby all night!? I would have fu*&ing FREAKED buzzed the damn nurse every hour or so and told them everytime! I am so pro baby/kid any little tiny thing a parent does wrong I get instantly angry. Lol 

Was out shopping last night it was late, 10pm. This man and woman had a 4-6 month old and a little 1.5 year old sitting in the cart on the crappy metal. He was crying for a good 30 minutes. I wanted to punch them in the face. They didnt try to console him or anything. He was fricken tired and Im sure his bum hurt. Grrrrrrr the least they could do was get him a drink or something to munch on to calm him down until they left. :growlmad:


----------



## Dragonfly

I went home the next day, I wasnt staying there another night listening to that. I wonder am I going to be the only breastfeeding mum again. They dont give out free formula now and mums have a room to go to make their own up.


----------



## setarei

@more my daughter has sprayed me twice as much as my son so for those with girls; apparently you still have to be careful.


----------



## HHenderson

So sick of being in pain on and off. Period pains without a period is just darn stupid!


----------



## bella21

henderson couldn't agree more :dohh:


----------



## readynwilling

Tyler only lost 2oz at his 3 day weigh in. Thats just less than 1% and had gained back one of those oz on his 5 day check. Im sure we will be over his birth weight on wednesday at his 2 week check. J had been nack at her birth weight at her 3 day ( or she just never lost). We are demand feeding - he did an almost 5 hour stretch last night, but fed HOURLY throughout the day.


----------



## more babies

setarei said:


> @more my daughter has sprayed me twice as much as my son so for those with girls; apparently you still have to be careful.

Really?! I didn't know that could happen. My girls went all the time during diaper changes but it always just dribbled down so never made a mess.


----------



## Dragonfly

I had that last week then nothing, period pain on and off. Odd time I get it now but it goes fast. I wish it would just stay and start something. Its really irritating getting no where. 

I cant stop eating though! why am I eating like a pig.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Maybe getting your energy up for impending labour ;)


----------



## Dragonfly

Is that true though? gooogllleee


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I hope it is! I had a four hour nap earlier I hope that's what I was doing too! x


----------



## JenzyKY

4 hour nap!! I want!!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Couldn't believe it when I woke up! Was only going for an hour... Oops!


----------



## lolpants

All I'm doing is eating and sleeping. . No impending labour here :(

I'm super scared of doing boys nappies! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

I was next to an irritating woman in postnatal too. She saw fit to give constant commentary on everything she was doing and whingeing non stop about her pain. Eg "I'm in soooo much pain but I'm going to try to change this nappy anyway. But it hurts so much but I will try to move this leg over here which might help... Ooh no! That hurts even more... I'm in soooo much pain" etc. it was driving me nuts. It was practically constant even through the night. She would have the midwives do everything anyway. I had my tummy drain out and it was a strange feeling but didn't hurt. She had hers out and she screamed and cried. Ffs. I couldn't handle any longer in there with her!

Amelie only lost 45g which I thought was very good. She has another weighing tomorrow and we will be discharged to the health visitors. She is doing really well. SUCH a good baby. Feeds with no problems and sleeps. Her awake time is increasing and she is very alert and is starting to interact too. 

Good luck to you overdue ladies. Sending you more labour :dust: my best advice is to walk! I totally believe that's what did it for me. I did 9 hours shopping in flip flops (no suspension! :haha:) :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

First time I had two woman in the ward with me. One across from me tutting and shaking her head at me breastfeeding asking how could I do that. And the other was crying her eyes out and ignoring her baby too. I really hope I dont have to stay in long this time.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Oh I really hope I don't have to stay in! I think my hospital has a few single rooms and some shared with 4 others :/


----------



## Dragonfly

You have to pay if you want a private ward here, though my dad got me one after a few bad incidents as well as the breastfeeding picking on and they never charged.


----------



## Barhanita

I think girls are hard to change! Lena can pee directly at me, skuirting all over my clothes. And then every time she poops you need to clean all the folds in her lady parts..

She was gaining weight so nicely, but now she stopped and has been at the same weight for a few days.. Is it normal? We are STILL struggling to breastfeed, and I don't now how long it's gonna last for.. Days? Weeks? Months? When will I give up? I just want it to work out..


----------



## Angelmarie

I agree that girls are difficult to change! after two boys, I found changing Amelie's nappy pretty daunting! I'm nervous of hurting her when I'm trying to clean her folds. I have been projectile pooped on twice and she did a massive wee on me too but as it wasn't spraying up at me as with the boys, it took me a second to figure out what was going on! :haha::dohh:


Really hope the breastfeeding works out for you, Barhanita. It can be tough. The best way to think of it is any length of time is better than none. You're trying so hard and giving Lena the best start so don't be so hard on yourself and see where things go. :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

As I was reading the problems some of you were having with sitter care while giving birth the person whos supposed to watch over my daughter just told me last night if the baby is born this week while her husband and my MIL are in Switzerland she will have to pick my daughter up and bring her to her house. SHE LIVES AN HOUR AWAY. And in the beginning when we asked her she said she can get someone to take care of her dog. Theres a roommate in her guest house out back. Im so pissed. I have a dog and two cats that also need looking after, who the hell will do that? That is why shes supposed to be staying here. Just when I wanted baby out now I hope she just stays another week or I would be screwed. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: ALSO my daughter an hour away from her newborn sister? Get real!


----------



## readynwilling

Uggh Hhenderson - that sucks.

:hugs: bar :(

I was never peed on by J, bu she did pee on occasion while being changed. When T pees diaperless it tends to miss me (lucky me lol) as he seems to pee to the side?? but he has just as many folds around his testicles that are as daunting as J's were!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

I am still here in hospital but the 3 girls went home so was on my own here for a while :thumbup: they turned out ok in the end 

I might be getting home tomorrow :happydance: fx anywayhave to wait till Ryan is 48 hours old because I was positive for group b strep I had two lots of antibotic in labour so that should cover us he is on 4 hourly obs and so far so good as long as no other problems pop up I should be good I hope so any way


----------



## pola17

I'm crossing my fingers you can go home tomorrow, Celtic! :hugs:

Bar: I totally understand your frustration! Hope you can manage to breast feed :cry:


----------



## mac1979

I've been trying to keep up here but not posting. As of last Monday my bp has not gone down so I am now on medicine for it, it is safe for breastfeeding. Still trying to give X expressed milk but it takes almost a day to get 4 oz if I am luck I get 5 oz. I still put him to breast for every feeding and he latches and goes for a couple of minutes then he falls asleep that goes on for a while suckling then sleeping eventually he gets frustrated at the slowness and starts crying and won't relatch and I eventually start crying and give him formula. I am able to give him one bottle of breast milk a day so he is getting something. On Monday I go back to the midwife for a bp check and I am going to ask about renting a hospital grade pump to try to increase my supply since they are more powerful than a regular pump.

Speaking of diaper changes I have managed to avoid getting peed on, however he moves so much when he getting changed he has planted his foot in poo a few times. One morning there was a blowout when I got up. When I was taking him to the changing table I wound up with poo all over my front side, DH took the baby and changed him so I could shower off.

So, I keep falling back in love with DH every time I see him play with or feed X. I think post partum hormones are making me mushy.


----------



## Barhanita

MAc, sorry about your BP. I am trying to increase too. I use Pump In Style (since it's covered by the insurance) and take fenugreek. It's very frustrating. But I am glad Xavier knows how to latch! Lena sometimes latches (only on one breast without pain), but the moment when she get angry and pushes the breast away is the worst.

I feel the same towards DH as well. Look:


----------



## mac1979

Bar, X does that too. He gets frustrated at the slowness I think and pushes the breast away with both hands, that is usually when we both start crying. I think even only one bottle of breast milk a day is better than none, he is at least getting something from me. I also use my finger as a pacifier sometimes so we still have that closeness.


----------



## Barhanita

I know that horrible feeling we are both crying.. Seems like the end of the word every time, and I know I should be stronger, but I cannot.

Lena was eating full-time of me off the shield, but my nipples reacted badly to it. So now we are back to bottles. I hope to go back to breast some day.


----------



## Dragonfly

Sigh, Fed up. 1 week over due. Dont know what to do any more. Feel like such a failure. Sorry every one I cant eat buckets of curry any more, I cant walk 15 miles every day and bounce about like a spring chicken.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Oh big hugs to all those over due :hugs: not easy at all 

looking good for getting home this evening :happydance: Ryan is working hard to bring in my milk lol cluster feeding till about 3am but he slept till 5 when he woke up crying with the cold it was very cold in here mad that :shrug: 

Big waves to everyone one else and :hugs:


----------



## setarei

@more, I have no idea how my daughter gets such distance when she pees but at least with my son I can point his penis into the diaper and get some warning before he fires... 

@bar and mac; I'm the same boat trying to get breastfeeding to work out. I think my issue was the nicu time which made us miss out on the early time when it's so much easier for us to learn the breast. Don't give up on it because I've heard do many success stories that I know it's possible. I find we all do better on days where I don't care as much about getting it to work. As for supply, do either of you have pcos? It can lower your supply levels which is something my ob didn't know about (luckily I had been warned about it by another doc in passing before I was pregnant so I knew to ask for meds).


----------



## Dragonfly

done a power clean on my bedroom there. Did have cramps but sure they gone now. Getting rather angry at it all. 

Cant stop cleaning hands for some reason.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> done a power clean on my bedroom there. Did have cramps but sure they gone now. Getting rather angry at it all.
> 
> Cant stop cleaning hands for some reason.

Hope its a sign :happydance:


----------



## mac1979

Setarei-I don't have pcos, and I can't take any meds to increase my supply because of my continuing blood pressure problems. That has to be under control without meds first. I think the nicu time for X is what is making it hard for me too. The first time I saw him other than briefly after birth he was on a cpap machine so I wasn't even able to skin to skin for a couple of days.


----------



## Barhanita

setarei - I don't have it. I am taking fenugreek. You know, I did everything as you supposed to: 2 hours of skin-to-skin right after birth, and then I was trying to feed on demand ever since. But I am still not able to feed... And I cannot even explain to myself why.. I have been seeing lactation consultants, doing everything. We did have a moment of shield success. But then it destroyed my supply and my nipples.. And we are back to bottles and now I cannot even make enough.. Who can I blame?.. I need to know at which point thing went wrong, but I can't.


----------



## Scottish

Sorry to hear aBout breast feeding barhanita. It really is so hard to bf. I have got a baby who hasn't settled since yesterday morning and has been wanting constant feeding since then. I am stuck to the couch. I am hoping it passes v soon! Last night I had to give him 2oz formula in a bottle and that gave me 2.5 hour settled sleep until he woke wanting breast again!

I remember with my dd she wanted constant fed as well. I think I may give another formula bottle tonight and express breast milk while he eats the formula to build up a supply of breast milk in fridge. 

Had anyone else hear going through this constant feeding ?


----------



## readynwilling

Yep T has been eating hourly for a few days now. It doesnt bother me, i know its all part of the process and gives me a chance to rest and recover from his birth.

Bar - i know its hard :( :hugs: Setarie has an excellent point about how its been easier hen she doesn't worry about it. I struggled the first week with J so much, doing everything they said, seeing the LC's. I couldn't figure out the cross cradle or football hold, she wouldn't latch right... i was trying to do everything right. Then i gave up on tha, nursed how it was comfortable for ME!! wih J it was laying down,with t its in cradle position while reclining - and then it started to work :hugs:


----------



## setarei

@mac, I wish I had been able to breastfeed them right away even if they were to stay in nicu for as long as they did. It's so hard to wait until they could go home only to have to battle with breastfeeding now. The hard part was supposed to be over by now.

@bar, you have done everything right and have had really bad luck. I agree with ready about the holds. I tried the "proper" holds that the lc thought me and it simply made them angry, once I just did what felt right they started latching. What happened with the shield? It sounds like you had an allergic reaction.


----------



## JenzyKY

Bar, does Lena have a tongue tie or am I getting babies mixed up? 

Mac, that's sad they wouldn't let you do skin to skin. There is no reason to not with cpap.


----------



## HHenderson

:brat: I want to be able to talk about breastfeeding already! Come on baby.


----------



## Barhanita

setarei, I did get some kind of reaction. At the end it just became to painful to use it and the nipple started coming through the holes on the shield. Plus, it doesn't let milk to transfer as well as bare breast, so I lost the supply. 

Jenzy, she did have a tongue-tight, but it got fixed when she was 22 hours old. Usually babies start nursing well right after. (They brought her back and said: Well, you can continue nursing right away and she will have no problems). I know plenty of babies who are still nursing with a tongue tight. In any case, a tongue tight that got fixed right away is not a good explanation for 3.5 weeks of no luck already.. Especially since all the LCs confirmed that she knows how to use her tongue perfectly now.


----------



## babyhopes2010

HHenderson said:


> :brat: I want to be able to talk about breastfeeding already! Come on baby.

me too :hissy:


----------



## Barhanita

I always wish to be pregnant again, so I DON'T have to experience the BF issues. The grass is always greener on the other side


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> setarei, I did get some kind of reaction. At the end it just became to painful to use it and the nipple started coming through the holes on the shield. Plus, it doesn't let milk to transfer as well as bare breast, so I lost the supply.
> 
> Jenzy, she did have a tongue-tight, but it got fixed when she was 22 hours old. Usually babies start nursing well right after. (They brought her back and said: Well, you can continue nursing right away and she will have no problems). I know plenty of babies who are still nursing with a tongue tight. In any case, a tongue tight that got fixed right away is not a good explanation for 3.5 weeks of no luck already.. Especially since all the LCs confirmed that she knows how to use her tongue perfectly now.

Why do you think your failing hun ? 
Is she not happy at the breast how long between feeds is she going 


Scottish oh some one is working on your milk supply I am expecting that tonight being the third night and milk should be on the way in now


----------



## JenzyKY

Ahh Bar I didn't realize it was fixed already. 

I miss having Henry kick inside of me but I also enjoy baby time.


----------



## babyhopes2010

JenzyKY said:


> Ahh Bar I didn't realize it was fixed already.
> 
> I miss having Henry kick inside of me but I also enjoy baby time.

we can swap?!:shrug::haha:


----------



## mac1979

JenzyKY said:


> Bar, does Lena have a tongue tie or am I getting babies mixed up?
> 
> Mac, that's sad they wouldn't let you do skin to skin. There is no reason to not with cpap.

I was also full of magnesium sulfate at the time and was very weak from that and they had also given me tylenol with codeine to help with pain from stitches plus a catheter they had to put in to drain my bladder since I was bleeding so much. I was in pretty rough shape myself and confined to my wheelchair in the NICU. When I was able to hold him once he was off cpap (they called up to recovery right away to let the nurse know to bring me down) I held him for about 20 minutes then felt very faint from all the emotion and meds and I had to put him back in the incubator. Both of us were in rough shape.


----------



## JenzyKY

Oh yeah Mac. I forgot about the terrible mag! They don't let moms come up on mag here. That med is rough. :-(. Hope your BP comes down soon.


----------



## JenzyKY

babyhopes2010 said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Ahh Bar I didn't realize it was fixed already.
> 
> I miss having Henry kick inside of me but I also enjoy baby time.
> 
> we can swap?!:shrug::haha:Click to expand...

Only if I don't have to go through labor again or start postpartum over again! :haha: I love having my baby but I hate the healing/bleeding process.


----------



## Dragonfly

Most of you hugging your babies and mines doing an ass shuffle from side to side sticking out every where and not going any where. I feel like my face should just be grumpy cat.
 



Attached Files:







Grumpy-Cat.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 0









yu.JPG
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s114/pidge02/grumpy.jpg

or this


----------



## setarei

@bar, for the pain, is she latching right with the shield? Did the lc help you with the shield? My pain went away once the lc helped me see what it should look like with the shield on. I can't think of any other reason for it to hurt with the shield. if lena is able to feed from the shields (albeit slowly) are you sure it's the best idea to stop? I'm having the same issue and decided to try without the shield for a few minutes (neither can latch without it) then I go with the shield until they are tired and top them up with the bottle as needed. For your supply decreasing, I had the same issue so I continue pumping after every feed so that my supply doesn't drop. It's very frustrating since it means I have about 30 minutes between some feeds so I go straight to the bottle and skip a pump for 2 feeds a day (at night) which gives me a 4 hour break. I'm not sure if what I'm doing is right but I believe we are making progress so I wanted to share with you to consider. Also which shields are you using? I had no luck with the medela ones especially since they kept flipping over their noses. I got some avent ones which work so much better.

@mac, how often are you pumping?


----------



## Barhanita

CelticNiamh said:


> Why do you think your failing hun ?
> Is she not happy at the breast how long between feeds is she going

As of right now, it's rare when she latches. Then she doesn't stay long. And it hurts. I was doing it for two days with just a breast through frustration, pain, just always putting her on. She ended up losing weight... Once we gave her a bottle she chugged 5 oz at once.


----------



## Barhanita

setarei said:


> @bar, for the pain, is she latching right with the shield? Did the lc help you with the shield? My pain went away once the lc helped me see what it should look like with the shield on. I can't think of any other reason for it to hurt with the shield. if lena is able to feed from the shields (albeit slowly) are you sure it's the best idea to stop? I'm having the same issue and decided to try without the shield for a few minutes (neither can latch without it) then I go with the shield until they are tired and top them up with the bottle as needed. For your supply decreasing, I had the same issue so I continue pumping after every feed so that my supply doesn't drop. It's very frustrating since it means I have about 30 minutes between some feeds so I go straight to the bottle and skip a pump for 2 feeds a day (at night) which gives me a 4 hour break. I'm not sure if what I'm doing is right but I believe we are making progress so I wanted to share with you to consider. Also which shields are you using? I had no luck with the medela ones especially since they kept flipping over their noses. I got some avent ones which work so much better.

My nipples started to hurt with all the time. Whenever she sucked - the nipple tissue was coming through the holes, and 4 bums would form. I was using medela. Maybe I will try event? A few LCs said that the latch was good - I had no pain for over a week. It was such a happy week.. 

Jenzy, I would go through labor and recovery 30 more times if that would make Lena breastfeed normally. But I had a good labor and ok recovery.


----------



## Sooz

I've found BF harder this time. By no means on the level some of you poor ladies are struggling but yesterday the engorgement was horrendous and latching was toe curling. Once Mason has got the milk going it's fine but he struggled to manipulate my breast so much yesterday and was very frustrated. I ended up Co sleeping to feed and pump through the night and today it's much better, my supply is regulating, the blocked ducts are clearing and I'm leaking naturally which is relieving the pressure. I think my left nipple needs some recovery time though as it bled a little last night. 

I found biological nursing to be most comfortable but now we are doing ok with cross cradle out and about. I've never been able to get on with rugby hold.


----------



## setarei

@bar ouch! It definitely sounds like the medela wasn't working for you but I'm not sure if the accent will work better since I had a different issue. My problem was that feedings were hard since the baby's chin/nose touched the shield instead of me and they couldn't latch. The avent ones have a cut out which avoids the problem. It sounds like for you the shield is too small. Have you tried a larger shield?

See https://community.babycenter.com/post/a39250327/nipple_shield_too_small and https://forum.baby-gaga.com/about2323146.html.


----------



## Barhanita

Sorry Sooz.. I hope your nipple heals. 

setarei, I am at the biggest size. I tried to go smaller - same thing. The thing is - they worked for a week. Until they stopped. We are giving her bottles now, letting me heal. Then we will start putting her at the breast - tomorrow or so. I hope this approach will work. It worked once going from bottle to shield. Hope this time it will work directly to the breast.. I need to keep her fed, keep my supply up and heal myself physically and emotionally. I hope after today I will start latch-on experiment and it will work out.


----------



## stargazer01

CelticNiamh said:


> Quick update but baby Ryan is here 7 pounds 15 it was very quick in the end broke my waters around 2 waited to see if I start contracting my self didn't so drip started just after 3 I think !Ryan was born at 5.44 after 9 minutes pushing we were both in shock it was so quick in the end he came out crying im supper happy but supper tired . Ill be back tomorrow to read back and post more
> 
> Massive hugs ladies

Congratulations Celtic!!! :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

bella21 said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Celtic! Can't wait to see some more baby pics. :)
> 
> My dh hurt my feelings last night, and I'm probably being overly sensitive. He went with me to my doctor appointment and saw what the scale said when they weighed me. When we got home, he said "holy crap, you're almost as much as me!". (He's still 20 lbs. heavier) I told him right then what I thought of him, and started to cry. I think he was trying to be funny, but immediately told me he was sorry when he saw my reaction. Hope he felt really bad! He knows how hard it's been for me lately, what in the world would make him say that! People stare whenever we're out, and tell me how huge my belly is and ask if I'm having twins all the time. I think I'm going to stay home for the next week and a half, and not go out in public!
> 
> I'm sorry your DH said that. my OH said the same exact thing the other day. he heard my weight and said "oh 20 more lbs and you'll weigh what i do!"...same exact thing your DH said to you! freakin men :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you had to go through that too, bella21! It is hurtful, men just don't think!
> 
> My dh then decided to go for a beer or two with my brother last night, and I said fine, but no more than that, since I'm getting so close. Well, he decides to bring a 6 pack of beer home too and finish that off. I was so p***ed at him for that. I told him if I went last night, he wouldn't be taking me in. I'm still not talking to him. What's wrong with men! He's usually more thoughtful, but not now that I need him! :growlmad:Click to expand...


----------



## Barhanita

stargazer, I am so sorry he did it. It is very wrong.


----------



## setarei

@bar, wish you luck with your experiment. All I can say us that the holes the shield should probably not touch the tip of your nipple. I hope it works our for you but if you decide to use the shield then I suggest you look for a longer shield if they make those.


----------



## Barhanita

Thanks! I was using the longest.. I think my nipples elongate a lot due to sucking.


----------



## HHenderson

Yikes I havent used mine yet I got it just in case but that sounds horrible. I messed around and tried my breast pump and it makes my nipples stretch out and its funny looking. Trying to imagine it doing that inside of a rubbery nipple shield sounds painful. Also even if it was a longer shield how would the baby get a good suck on your nipple if its longer and your nipple is in the front? Sounds like it would hurt either way.


----------



## HHenderson

Just bought this yesterday ladies.. :blush:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/127332176/daddy-loves-me-more-than-zombies-love?ref=shop_home_active

Of course it will be paired with a cute hot pink and purple tulle skirt. I figured my husband can show her off to his work buddies in it. :cloud9:


----------



## mac1979

Setarei-I am pumping every 2 hours or so. I have a medela swing but I know a hospital pump would really help increase my supply since it would get more milk out when I pump therefore increasing my supply.

For those with central air conditioning, is anybody else having trouble finding a happy medium with keeping yourself cool and comfy but keeping baby warm and not too cold. I am struggling with that too.


----------



## bella21

stargazer01 said:


> bella21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Celtic! Can't wait to see some more baby pics. :)
> 
> My dh hurt my feelings last night, and I'm probably being overly sensitive. He went with me to my doctor appointment and saw what the scale said when they weighed me. When we got home, he said "holy crap, you're almost as much as me!". (He's still 20 lbs. heavier) I told him right then what I thought of him, and started to cry. I think he was trying to be funny, but immediately told me he was sorry when he saw my reaction. Hope he felt really bad! He knows how hard it's been for me lately, what in the world would make him say that! People stare whenever we're out, and tell me how huge my belly is and ask if I'm having twins all the time. I think I'm going to stay home for the next week and a half, and not go out in public!
> 
> I'm sorry your DH said that. my OH said the same exact thing the other day. he heard my weight and said "oh 20 more lbs and you'll weigh what i do!"...same exact thing your DH said to you! freakin men :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you had to go through that too, bella21! It is hurtful, men just don't think!
> 
> My dh then decided to go for a beer or two with my brother last night, and I said fine, but no more than that, since I'm getting so close. Well, he decides to bring a 6 pack of beer home too and finish that off. I was so p***ed at him for that. I told him if I went last night, he wouldn't be taking me in. I'm still not talking to him. What's wrong with men! He's usually more thoughtful, but not now that I need him! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we must have the same OH! mine went out last weekend and got PISS drunk while i was at work. I had to pick him up from the bar when i got out and was sooo mad. I told him he's not aloud to drink at all the baby is here now :haha: but seriously what if i would've went into labor and couldn't drive myself in? they just don't think sometimes :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## bella21

henderson- im obsessed with zombies...might need to buy one for my little guy too now!! 

sorry to the ladies having trouble breastfeeding :hugs: hope it gets easier for you soon

gotta say i am so happy to not be working anymore! last night was my last shift thank god. OH and I steam cleaned the carpets today and finished little things around the house. did some more baby laundry since some guests at my restaurant brought me some presents last night it was so sweet! and I had a bit of a nesting day :) house is clean again and it feels so good! come on baby you can come now !!


----------



## HHenderson

Kind of disappointed that alot of ladies are still due according to page one and only a few are sharing this with us! Lol I like baby pictures what can I say :cloud9:

Ohh I made it to my epidural class tomorrow! :happydance: Cutting it pretty close without it. ANNNDDD my car works again. :happydance: stupid car


----------



## mac1979

Just found this hat in some stuff my cousin sent me. He is too cute.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130811_194105.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## setarei

I've found this helpful in explaining how to get a baby to latch on, I hope it helps someone else; https://www.llli.org/llleaderweb/lv/lvfebmar04p3.html


----------



## HHenderson

setarei said:


> I've found this helpful in explaining how to get a baby to latch on, I hope it helps someone else; https://www.llli.org/llleaderweb/lv/lvfebmar04p3.html

W.O.W great information! Every video I see they are holding the breast wrong, offering the breast wrong and rubbing their breast/nipple wrong and putting the babies mouth in wrong. :dohh: 

Thank you so much for this information.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey ladies I got home :) I am so tired keep falling asleep while I type lol 


I'll be able to post pics later on and respond better :)


----------



## Barhanita

Celtic, rest is a priority! I am sure there eventually be time for posting.


----------



## setarei

@hhenderson. You're welcome and I'm glad you found it useful.

@celtic welcome home! I'm sure the whole family appreciates you being back.


----------



## Dragonfly

I wish I could share baby pics but I am stil preg and mines on some sort of protest. I get some cramps on and off for over a week and nothing. The baby I think today is trying to push itself out without starting labor as I have near pissed myself from the head butting. And the movements are strong. In 2 days I have no baby sitter either. Stressful. Well really one unless I go tonight as I am sure they will be off the night before. And I so fed up people saying I am blocking labor, I am not! I want my baby out. every one does here and I am getting really depressed now. This is harder than it was the last two times as I do know what induction was like for me so I have that traumatic experience to go on. I really dont know what other way to force my body in to labor than I am already doing.


----------



## Nela

setarei said:


> I've found this helpful in explaining how to get a baby to latch on, I hope it helps someone else; https://www.llli.org/llleaderweb/lv/lvfebmar04p3.html

Oooh thank you for sharing. I will definitely be checking that in a few! :flower:



CelticNiamh said:


> Hey ladies I got home :) I am so tired keep falling asleep while I type lol
> 
> 
> I'll be able to post pics later on and respond better :)

Congrats, Celtic! I cannot wait to see. I hope you guys are doing well and that you get some rest!



Dragonfly said:


> I wish I could share baby pics but I am stil preg and mines on some sort of protest. I get some cramps on and off for over a week and nothing. The baby I think today is trying to push itself out without starting labor as I have near pissed myself from the head butting. And the movements are strong. In 2 days I have no baby sitter either. Stressful. Well really one unless I go tonight as I am sure they will be off the night before. And I so fed up people saying I am blocking labor, I am not! I want my baby out. every one does here and I am getting really depressed now. This is harder than it was the last two times as I do know what induction was like for me so I have that traumatic experience to go on. I really dont know what other way to force my body in to labor than I am already doing.

:hugs: Big big hugs. I can't imagine the stress that is putting on you, with not having a sitter. Thinking of you! :hugs:

______________________________________

Had my 39 week appointment today... Midwife started saying she wanted to see me again on Thursday to discuss induction if he wasn't here from here to Thursday. :wacko: The head OBGYN decided to give me the appointment for Monday instead, thus allowing me the full 40 weeks. If baby isn't here by then, we'll be scheduling an induction on Monday. Eep! Not quite what I wanted but they feel it is safer than allowing me to go past my due date. So, it seems one way or another, baby will be here quite soon. Luckily, everything is done now! Today is the first day I can actually just sit. :haha: I actually had some false labor yesterday for a couple of hours. That was interesting! :haha: Sent me in a 'panic' to finish up the bags and the Mr. got the ISOfix installed. :haha: We're pretty much ready to go now. I will keep busy with a few minor things around the house but I am planning on walking with my dog and soaking in the tub a lot this week. :happydance: Took pics of the nursery which we finally got done! Will put them on the 3rd tri board.

I hope everyone is doing well! Anyone else having false labor btw? It's quite annoying isn't it??? :wacko: Haha I get annoyed with thinking maybe something will come of it (in the sense that if Mr. is at work, will I know not to call him before it's the real thing, will I give myself enough time, etc.) only to realize it's a false alarm. I can't imagine how ladies that are overdue must feel when they experience these things only for it all to die down... :dohh: That really is nerve-wracking! Thinking of all you ladies! :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

I did get loads of discharge there, had to go and clean myself up twice. Slimy and did see some green in it. I dont know if thats the start of anything I am scared to get excited for the disappointment if it all stops again will crack me up. I do have some cramps but thats been happening on and off for a week now. Always goes away. Maybe baby pushing down making more discharge? I want it to be start of labor :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

DF that has to be the plug!! I had that Thursday and Friday morning :flower:


Here is 2 pictures of Ryan one at a few minutes old and second at 24 hours old he is a little jaundice now though 
but doing great
 



Attached Files:







1146678_10151712042281877_430424381_n.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 9









1011246_10151712535841877_1335812226_n.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Dragonfly

but was it mostly slimy not most green? I am scared of getting ready here. More scared of being angry that its nothing than it being labor now. And them baby pics are melting me!


----------



## Barhanita

Dragon, I hope you will go very soon.

Celtic, he is adorable!


----------



## CelticNiamh

DF if your brave enough google mucus plug pictures :haha: I did when I was having mine :happydance: I take from what your saying your body is getting ready for the big show :) 

:cloud9: thanks girls he has stolen all our hearts he so tiny and cute :cloud9:


----------



## Dragonfly

Oh dear lord I googled. Feel sick. But it wasnt as much green but had some streaks of the same kinda green in it. Mostly clear. Nothing more has come yet.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> Oh dear lord I googled. Feel sick. But it wasnt as much green but had some streaks of the same kinda green in it. Mostly clear. Nothing more has come yet.

Hopefully it is the cervix starting to come forward and thin out getting it self ready for labour FX 
you know what my hubby suggested I do!!! 2 cans of redbull and starjumps :dohh::haha::haha: eh no the midwife thought that was so funny when he told her


----------



## lolpants

Glad you're home Celtic!!

10 days over here now! And this thread is becoming more of a parenting one now :haha: Got my 'overdue' appt now - never thought when it was booked that I'd actually have to go to it!! :(

My DD was really sick last night too - puke everywhere - getting me ready for a newborn again I guess! :haha:

Df Ive had some of that too - hopefully it means we're both close!

Lol xx


----------



## HHenderson

Celtic-hes so cute. He looks so calm after birth. He looks like a good baby! :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

so now on knicker watch and toilet roll watch and nothings happening. How irritating. Of all my pregs the end of this one seems to be the longest ever and I am the most impatient. Last time I could have held out and remember feeling a lot more relaxed. Even when I had an induction date too, I had no signs at all like I do now. I have the vag ache back again I had a few days ago. And only seem to get really bad cramps really early hours of the morning which seem to get worse every night. I am wondering if body is preparing for real thing or is my body failing me?


----------



## CelticNiamh

LOlpants how is she feeling now!!! :hugs: 

DF trust your body! you have done it before! it knows what to do!! and is it not any wonder your worried and stressed when your worried about your two little ones and who is looking after them!! 

I think it wont belong before we are all waiting here to hear how your both getting on !! 

who else is due we should so a list!! 


sending HUGE LABOUR VIBES to you all :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

I feel like I am in a race or something,. got to have baby so hubby can be there and kids get looked after like today or tomorrow and got to beat induction. I am trying to chill I am watching Dexter and chilling here. Maybe my body is slowly getting ready. And as for doing it before every preg has been different and I was induced first time with emg c section. Second time I assumed induction but went day before 13 days late. So I hope it does work.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Feel so sorry for you overdue ladies :( It will kill me I know it x


----------



## more babies

Celtic he's adorable!! And look at all that hair!! Congrats again!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats Celtic he is so beautiful :)


----------



## lolpants

Induction booked for 16th :/

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Induction booked for 16th :/
> 
> Lol xx

hope you go well before that :hugs:


----------



## Nela

Oh Celtic, he's gorgeous! Really does look calm on those pics! :cloud9:


----------



## Dragonfly

lolpants said:


> Induction booked for 16th :/
> 
> Lol xx

Mines 2 days after yours. I really hope we go before that. Its so hard not to lose hope here. Having another curry tonight, I think I proved curry dosnt work anyway I just happen to like curry a lot.


----------



## babyhopes2010

CelticNiamh said:


> DF that has to be the plug!! I had that Thursday and Friday morning :flower:
> 
> 
> Here is 2 pictures of Ryan one at a few minutes old and second at 24 hours old he is a little jaundice now though
> but doing great

:flower: awww i really want my boy here now :(


----------



## bella21

hey ladies!

celtic- ryan is gorgeous :cloud9: 

sorry to all the ladies overdue! ill be right there with you in 3 days ! :wacko:

Also been having some false labor here. Had a nice contraction last night and then nothing. Woke up at 7:45 this morning...(ate a piece of cake)...lol, laid back down and had 3 contractions back to back. Barely even had a 30 second break between them! After that they completely stopped. Not sure if that means things are gearing up or not but I'm happy to be feeling something, and the contractions seem to be happening more frequently now, since I had my first one on friday! eh well see :shrug:


----------



## Dragonfly

My baby is hurting me. Realy moving around painfully and ramming down. My bump is moving about. Makes me gasp.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Mines hurting me too, her movements are really strong :/


----------



## lolpants

DF I have exactly same experience here! 

Hopefully you won't go over Bella! 

Lol xx


----------



## HHenderson

lolpants said:


> Induction booked for 16th :/
> 
> Lol xx

Shitty BUT on the bright side, its a WEEKEND!! :happydance: Easier for our husbands to miss work etc.


----------



## HHenderson

bella21 said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> celtic- ryan is gorgeous :cloud9:
> 
> sorry to all the ladies overdue! ill be right there with you in 3 days ! :wacko:
> 
> Also been having some false labor here. Had a nice contraction last night and then nothing. Woke up at 7:45 this morning...(ate a piece of cake)...lol, laid back down and had 3 contractions back to back. Barely even had a 30 second break between them! After that they completely stopped. Not sure if that means things are gearing up or not but I'm happy to be feeling something, and the contractions seem to be happening more frequently now, since I had my first one on friday! eh well see :shrug:

:rofl: a piece of cake at 7:45? SO JEALOUS!


----------



## Dragonfly

I defo think my plug is gone, loads of discharge again, green blob in it. Lots of cleaning up. Pressure on hips and baby raming down. I feel weird too. Sick, dizzy, hot, tired. Edgy. I had to come and sit down as it hurt so much my hips.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Oh I really hope it's your time!


----------



## Dragonfly

I just realised how scared I am. I wish I wasnt I want to be this woman who just goes in has a baby and comes out not this girl who was traumatized twice in labour hats about to bloody cry at the thought of it again. Every one can say dont feel like that but you cant help how you feel the feelings still there no matter who says it shouldn't be. I have a doula and she will be there, but being brought up how my mum who shamed and mocked me for showing pain or any emotion its actually hard for me. I get upset and upset more because I want to hide that upset. Meh!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Dragonfly said:


> I just realised how scared I am. I wish I wasnt I want to be this woman who just goes in has a baby and comes out not this girl who was traumatized twice in labour hats about to bloody cry at the thought of it again. Every one can say dont feel like that but you cant help how you feel the feelings still there no matter who says it shouldn't be. I have a doula and she will be there, but being brought up how my mum who shamed and mocked me for showing pain or any emotion its actually hard for me. I get upset and upset more because I want to hide that upset. Meh!

:hugs:

my last labour went well but im still absolutely petrified :cry:


----------



## bella21

HHenderson said:


> bella21 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies!
> 
> celtic- ryan is gorgeous :cloud9:
> 
> sorry to all the ladies overdue! ill be right there with you in 3 days ! :wacko:
> 
> Also been having some false labor here. Had a nice contraction last night and then nothing. Woke up at 7:45 this morning...(ate a piece of cake)...lol, laid back down and had 3 contractions back to back. Barely even had a 30 second break between them! After that they completely stopped. Not sure if that means things are gearing up or not but I'm happy to be feeling something, and the contractions seem to be happening more frequently now, since I had my first one on friday! eh well see :shrug:
> 
> :rofl: a piece of cake at 7:45? SO JEALOUS!Click to expand...

hehehe yup!! it was quick and easy and just sitting there staring at me on the counter :haha:


----------



## mac1979

Dragonfly said:


> I just realised how scared I am. I wish I wasnt I want to be this woman who just goes in has a baby and comes out not this girl who was traumatized twice in labour hats about to bloody cry at the thought of it again. Every one can say dont feel like that but you cant help how you feel the feelings still there no matter who says it shouldn't be. I have a doula and she will be there, but being brought up how my mum who shamed and mocked me for showing pain or any emotion its actually hard for me. I get upset and upset more because I want to hide that upset. Meh!

Showing emotions means you are human. Scream, cry, laugh...do whatever you need to do to get through these crazy times. Don't let anyone make you feel less about yourself because you have emotions. Don't hide the upset. Let it out, don't let it eat you up.


----------



## mac1979

Went to the pediatrician this morning, my little Darth Raptor is 8 lbs 11 oz, he is a chunky little Sith Lord. I don't know if I told you guys this but he toots up a storm. He isn't colicky or have reflux he just farts a lot. Doctor told me that the best option is to power through it instead of throwing meds at it since it isn't hurting him any. He will just be a stinky baby :haha:. I am feeling really good today, I slept in 2 four hour sessions last night. I feel so well rested. I just have to go to the midwife in a couple of hours and I am going to ask about renting a hospital grade pump. If they can write a prescription for it insurance should pay for the rental. I really want to start giving him more breast milk.


----------



## HHenderson

My last minute epidural class is over!! :) So happy about that. Didnt want to do it but something was telling me just do it anyways just in case. :dance: now I have my growth scan tomorrow and my OB appointment afterwards and I will beg her to check my cervix. I also will get my results for strep B and OC.


----------



## bella21

good luck tomorrow henderson! going to beg them to check my cervix tomorrow too! i was 1cm two weeks ago so hoping for one improvement there!


----------



## Dragonfly

Sore ass sore hips cant sit right . Well this seems familiar!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I'm excitd for you Dragonfly!


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, such an awesome update.

I am sending labor vibes to all who needs it! 

It's a low day for me again. This exclusive pumping is hard.. And I am terrified that I will have to do it for months.. I just want to enjoy my baby.. Why can't I?


----------



## HHenderson

Just scrubbed down my car exterior and interior. Its funny with a big ole bump, it looks as if my belly washed the car. :rofl: no pains or anything. :( was hoping all that would help.


----------



## lolpants

My friend who was due 7 weeks after me just had her baby! I was only joking with her the other day that she would pop before me!! Luckily they're both fine, so I'm allowed to feel jealous :haha:

DF do you think you're in labour? :happydance:

Good to hear X is doing so well Mac!

:hugs: Bar 

Lol xx


----------



## more babies

How long do your LOs take to breastfeed each at each feeding?


----------



## more babies

Bar I have a friend who exclusively pumped and it definitely seems hard and I give her and anyone else who does it a lot of credit!! :hugs:

I'm breastfeeding this one (my other two were formula) and I have to use nipple shield or else he won't latch. But I feel bad because so far I really don't enjoy breastfeeding at all and am afraid it's making me a bit depressed. :sad1: I keep trying to tell myself that its still so early on and try not to get too down. Some days are better then others though and these last two have been hard.


----------



## Dragonfly

I think it could be the start of it . why does labor start in my butt? lol


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: DF and LOL i hope you go before you induction dates!


----------



## Barhanita

more babies said:


> How long do your LOs take to breastfeed each at each feeding?

She doesn't take my breast anymore :-(


----------



## Dragonfly

If I do go I am stinking, my farts will surely assure there is no intervention lol


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck, dragonfly! really hope this is it and things are moving for you! Keep us posted! :flower:

Sending lots of labour :dust: to the rest of you. We need more baby pics on this thread! :winkwink: 

Mac- Xavier is doing so well! pleased you're feeling good too! Love the positive update :hugs:

Good luck ladies with appointments scheduled! :flower:

Barhanita- I'm so sorry that you're having a rough time with the breastfeeding. I wish there was an easy answer for you but you must take comfort in the fact that you're trying so hard and doing the very best for Lena. Many would have give up a long time ago! it makes me very grateful that I am having no problems in that area. I think I sometimes take it for granted. I'm wishing you the very best. I hope things improve. What is your next step? Have you further appointments with lactation specialists etc? thinking of you :hugs:

AFM: things are going well. Amelie is a dream. She is however getting a little more clingy and wanting to be cuddled by me lots. I'm trying to not let this happen (my second son had awful reflux which led to him being held practically all the time which has made him clingy and reliant on me to fall asleep etc- he is nearly 4 and still regularly sleeps in my bed so I'm eager for history to not repeat itself!). She is growing fast and is a little joy to have around. The boys love her too. I am very tired and still very anaemic so I'm pretty weak in general but I can't complain really. 

It was Daniels first day back at work today so I had all three on my own. It was pouring down too so couldn't get out. It went ok! A headache was my worst side effect so I think I got away ok. Fingers crossed tomorrow goes as well! :winkwink:


----------



## Barhanita

Angel, I am so proud of you for staying with 3 kids on your own. That's so brave!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Henry eats like 20 minutes maybe. He doesn't have to wait at all for my milk to letdown though. Sometimes I feel like I'm drowning him. 

Henry's check up went well today. He's now up to 7 lb 2 oz. Thats almost a pound in 9 days! I feel good about my pediatrician choice. He's an old guy but listened to all my worries.


----------



## Dragonfly

went to bed, got really bad pain then got up and no sooner did I get to bed room door did my waters break all over the floor, eek. so off to hospital for me. so scared.


----------



## bella21

yayyyy dragonfly!!!!!!!! good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Go Dragonfly!!! I had a feeling it was about time!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yay DF!!! Good luck!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Dragonfly

Why am I proud my waters broke all over my bed room floor? lol thats never happened. first one needed broke and the second went well in to labor in delivery suit. Every one here is more panicked than me . Dad waiting to take me, waiting on someone to come look after sleeping kids.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: dragonfly!! Im excited for you


----------



## ZooMa

Yay Dragonfly!

All those with BF troubles... I'm so sorry. I don't know what to say because I'm a FTM, so I have no idea what the experience is like. I will say I am EXTREMELY proud of you for trying so hard and giving so much for your LOs. Even if supplementation / formula is needed in the end, you still gave it your all and that is AMAZING.

AFM: tick tock tick tock. 41 weeks today. Nada happening here. I get tightenings that I barely notice, but only when I bend down and move a certain way. They certainly aren't spontaneous or build like a wave like I've been told they were. Baby is still moving, but there is a very sore spot near my belly button that hurts when she rubs up against it. I can feel a little grape-sized lump that doesn't really go away, so I wonder if it's a little bump in the uterus or balling up of the rectus muscles (maybe I have diastasis rectus?). Whatever it is, I hope it doesn't affect my labor. Whenever that were to occur.

I tell myself I'm going to stay offline for the next 24-48 hours to not stress myself out (spending way too much time reading about the same things over and over... not like that will make Baby come any quicker!). We'll see if that holds up. Ha! At the very least, I will have a baby here sometime next week.


----------



## HHenderson

DF OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG how fricken exciting. Im so happy for you! :) Are there contractions with the water breaking? Good luck!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Good luck dragon fly!!

Had my doc appointment today. Induction set up for Thursday morning. But doc doesn't think I'll need it considering I'm already dialated to 4cm and I've been having slight contractions all day. She also did a sweep for good measure.


----------



## bella21

looking good mattsgirl! sounds like you'll be going very soon too :happydance:

zooma: i keep reading and googling the same things to for every sign of labor i have :haha: i should take your advice and leave it alone for a little bit but i probably won't lol


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Wow I just read through like 10 pages and am having a hard time remembering everything! I'm sorry for forgetting! Haha...it must be the lack of sleep. The problems I have with bf is that it kills on my left nipple and everything she wants to eat and latches on she falls asleep so fast and then wants to eat again as soon as I put her in her bassinet. :dohh:

Celtic Ryan is adorable! :) these little babies are such hard work but so worth it and soo cute!:cloud9:

DF good luck! It finally came! :happydance:

Mac I am having the same problem with staying cool but not wanting to freeze my baby. What temp do newborns like? 

I will keep my FX for all of you still waiting for labor!:flower:


----------



## Sooz

Best of luck DF! :wohoo:


----------



## bella21

this may be a dumb question...but to all the moms...do you really not EVER give your baby a blanket to sleep with? It just seems so empty and umcomfy and cold to me


----------



## Barhanita

Mattsgirl, good luck!

Dzf, finally! So excited.


----------



## Barhanita

bella, no blankets. I swaddle Lena and she seems content.


----------



## JenzyKY

I keep blankets nowhere near Henry's face or I bundle him. He can't move much in his pack n play basinette so he never wiggles to get the blanket near his face.


----------



## Barhanita

We have a very warm apartment, so no need for blankets. Also, Lena is always warm, even if I am freezing.


----------



## Scottish

Woop dragonfly! Good luck I hope all is going great for you! Yay :)


----------



## pola17

DF: good luck! :happydance:

Mattsgirl: hope you won't need that induction! 

Help! Mikael wakes up every night at midnight! I swaddle him, but he always manages to take off his hands and put them inside his mouth... He gets desperate... Some times even the fabric from the swaddle! :dohh: he opens his eyes and stays like this until 5ish... Any tips? :dohh:


----------



## more babies

Good luck DF!!!

Also good luck Mattsgirl!!

Holley I'm having the same prob on my left side. That nipple hurts so bad when he first gets going on it and I dread him feeding from that side and it bled a little bit the other day. It also is my slow side and sometimes it takes him forever to eat off that side partly because he always falling asleep while nursing. And my little man has been having lots of gas lately too and I feel bad for him.


----------



## Barhanita

Pola, have you tried a miracle blanket or a woombie? Lena likes to stay awake at night too. And sleep during the day. She is on a weird schedule.


----------



## pola17

Bar: will google them! :thumbup: it's funny how Mikael sleeps all day and afternoon, but at night he decides to be awake and swallow his hands! :haha:

Oh man! Another long night! :dohh:


----------



## bella21

wish i could offer some advice pola ... hope you get some sleep at night soon :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

If Mason's hands go in his mouth it means he wants feeding. Once he's fed he always goes back to sleep until the next feed. :shrug:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola Jaylie does the same thing when she's hungry. Try feeding him and see if that helps :) these long nights are getting tiring, I need to try and nap more during the day!


----------



## pola17

Lol, Jolley!

Already tried that! :rofl: 

We fed him, changed his diaper, made really sure he has no gases, so still quite a mystery! :haha:

2:36am, Tigran just went to sleep to the guests' room almost in tears feeling like the worst father in the world... Poor thing!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Good luck Dragonfly! x


----------



## Barhanita

I am sobbing here, cannot stop.. My dad and his wife Skyped me for the first time since she was born.. I told them about my lactation problems.. They got so mean and offensive!! They started blaming me for everything and that I am he worst.. '

This is the message they wrote after I hanged up on them: (translated from Russian)
_"We are not mean. What's mean - is to clip a newborn's tongue. Clip your clitoris and try to f%%k after that. What a dumpass decided to clip it? Forget about your emotions and think about the baby. Your mother nursed you till your were 1 years old, her milk supply dropped 5 times, but I gave her nettles tea, wallnuts, boiled meat.. and two days later she would have too much milk. If you wouldn't suck on her breast you wouldn't grow up to be smart and go to Stanford. Read about the inteligence-sucking connection. Lay in bed with Lena, give her just the breast and eat grass-fed beaf for 3 days. And turn your post-partum psychosis off. Take valerian root and find A Russian lactation consultant. If Lena get's cold because she is too hungry, cover her with a blanket. Forget about your emotions. If you want her to take your breast we can help you. But by American standards we will be mean to you. It's either emotional comfort or the result, not both. You have to be mean to yourself. Don't listen to morons who specialize in tongue and boob clipping. Ask them how many kids they nursed. I made my wife nurse for three years. She hated it at the end, but I made her. You don't need emotional support, your daughter does."_

I am sorry I just had to share... Why is he doing it to me? I have no relatives here, no support. My mother doesn't call me. And this is the first conversation with my father..


----------



## lolpants

Oh wow exciting DF!!! :)

Not long for you either Mattsgirl! 

Bar that is pretty harsh. I guess that is just the way your father is? I'd be glad he's so far away if I was you!!

Who ever asked about blankets
.. with phoebe it was swaddling then a baby sleeping bag here

Lol xx

Ps overdue day 11...no signs :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

Barhanita said:


> I am sobbing here, cannot stop.. My dad and his wife Skyped me for the first time since she was born.. I told them about my lactation problems.. They got so mean and offensive!! They started blaming me for everything and that I am he worst.. '
> 
> This is the message they wrote after I hanged up on them: (translated from Russian)
> _"We are not mean. What's mean - is to clip a newborn's tongue. Clip your clitoris and try to f%%k after that. What a dumpass decided to clip it? Forget about your emotions and think about the baby. Your mother nursed you till your were 1 years old, her milk supply dropped 5 times, but I gave her nettles tea, wallnuts, boiled meat.. and two days later she would have too much milk. If you wouldn't suck on her breast you wouldn't grow up to be smart and go to Stanford. Read about the inteligence-sucking connection. Lay in bed with Lena, give her just the breast and eat grass-fed beaf for 3 days. And turn your post-partum psychosis off. Take valerian root and find A Russian lactation consultant. If Lena get's cold because she is too hungry, cover her with a blanket. Forget about your emotions. If you want her to take your breast we can help you. But by American standards we will be mean to you. It's either emotional comfort or the result, not both. You have to be mean to yourself. Don't listen to morons who specialize in tongue and boob clipping. Ask them how many kids they nursed. I made my wife nurse for three years. She hated it at the end, but I made her. You don't need emotional support, your daughter does."_
> 
> I am sorry I just had to share... Why is he doing it to me? I have no relatives here, no support. My mother doesn't call me. And this is the first conversation with my father..

wow.......just wow!:dohh:

What a douchebag!

Well i can assure you that would be the last conversation id ever have with my dad if i got that message! :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Oh wow Bar that's horrible!! But you haven't done anything wrong and are doing a great job with Lena! Massive :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

yay DF :wohoo: all the best x


----------



## Barhanita

Thank you girls! I do plan to stop talking to him completely. He's been like this since I was born. I should just stop giving him "another chance". This time I figured our that Lena need a grandfather. Now I think she doesn't, she should be surrounded by loving and compassionate people. 

It's just so hard to get it from your own father... Especially when I don't have many other relatives who care (my grandparents are great, but they are so old..).


----------



## Sooz

I don't think anyone needs a grandfather with that attitude Bar, you poor thing. He sounds very set in his ways, the older generation often are. Try to switch him off, anyone whose not supportive right now is not required in your life. :hug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Barhanita said:


> Thank you girls! I do plan to stop talking to him completely. He's been like this since I was born. I should just stop giving him "another chance". This time I figured our that Lena need a grandfather. Now I think she doesn't, she should be surrounded by loving and compassionate people.
> 
> It's just so hard to get it from your own father... Especially when I don't have many other relatives who care (my grandparents are great, but they are so old..).

:hugs: my relatives are the same. they dont care, not even my parents:dohh:
we are off to NZ forever next year, i kept thinking freya and her new baby brother need family. but why? they dont care so figured we can give her a better life away from these so called family:dohh:


----------



## Nela

Barhanita said:


> I am sobbing here, cannot stop.. My dad and his wife Skyped me for the first time since she was born.. I told them about my lactation problems.. They got so mean and offensive!! They started blaming me for everything and that I am he worst.. '
> 
> This is the message they wrote after I hanged up on them: (translated from Russian)
> _"We are not mean. What's mean - is to clip a newborn's tongue. Clip your clitoris and try to f%%k after that. What a dumpass decided to clip it? Forget about your emotions and think about the baby. Your mother nursed you till your were 1 years old, her milk supply dropped 5 times, but I gave her nettles tea, wallnuts, boiled meat.. and two days later she would have too much milk. If you wouldn't suck on her breast you wouldn't grow up to be smart and go to Stanford. Read about the inteligence-sucking connection. Lay in bed with Lena, give her just the breast and eat grass-fed beaf for 3 days. And turn your post-partum psychosis off. Take valerian root and find A Russian lactation consultant. If Lena get's cold because she is too hungry, cover her with a blanket. Forget about your emotions. If you want her to take your breast we can help you. But by American standards we will be mean to you. It's either emotional comfort or the result, not both. You have to be mean to yourself. Don't listen to morons who specialize in tongue and boob clipping. Ask them how many kids they nursed. I made my wife nurse for three years. She hated it at the end, but I made her. You don't need emotional support, your daughter does."_
> 
> I am sorry I just had to share... Why is he doing it to me? I have no relatives here, no support. My mother doesn't call me. And this is the first conversation with my father..

I would have told him exactly where to go and then some. I can tell you 100% that that man would never ever speak to me that way again, father or not. He OBVIOUSLY is EXTREMELY disrespectful. Those comments were not at all helpful, only absolutely demoralizing and you shouldn't even put up with that kind of ..... . Yikes. I really just wouldn't bother staying in contact with someone that cruel. :hugs:


----------



## Nela

Barhanita said:


> Thank you girls! I do plan to stop talking to him completely. He's been like this since I was born. I should just stop giving him "another chance". This time I figured our that Lena need a grandfather. Now I think she doesn't, she should be surrounded by loving and compassionate people.
> 
> It's just so hard to get it from your own father... Especially when I don't have many other relatives who care (my grandparents are great, but they are so old..).

Ah just saw that post, I hadn't seen them all. Sounds like a very good idea to me! :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bar that is unacceptable! I'm sorry your father is a total jerk! Big hugs :hugs:

Pola, hmmm I guess he just likes laying there sucking on his hands! It would be nice if babies could talk and tell us what they want :haha:


----------



## mac1979

Bar-your dad sounds chauvanistic. You did the right thing for the tongue tie as it can cause speech problems later in life. You are a great mommy and Lena is obviously thriving, keep on doing what you are doing. As far as the intelligence thing, DH was a formula baby as he double majored in Math and Computer Science in college and has his masters in computer programming. I think it is the warmth and nurturing that plays a big part in intellectual development.


----------



## Angelmarie

Yay DF! Good luck! Looking forward to updates!

Barhanita- that message is utterly dispicable. I find it sickening that a father can talk to his daughter like that especially one who is a new mum facing all those questions and dilemmas that being a FTM brings. It seems to me you are doing a fantastic job and the fact that you care so much about Lena getting breast milk and you expressing all the time speaks volumes. Please ignore insensitive (and seemingly uninformed) opinions. You just don't need that right now. :hugs:

Pola- sorry you have a little night owl! :dohh: Amelie has a lot of awake time on the evening/night too. I guess it's just time until they fit into your routine. Hope you're managing to nap during the day! :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

So, I am having an issue now, after waking to feed and change Darth Raptor I can't get to sleep as he goes off to dreamland. At least he is regulating a little to our day/night schedule...but now my body is confused.


----------



## HHenderson

Did anyone have a growth scan!? If so did they give you pictures or not?


----------



## babyhopes2010

i had one last at 35 weeks i could have asked for pics but baby is so big u may get half a face lol


----------



## lolpants

I had growth scan and pics- but they weren't very good ones!

DF has posted on Facebook that she had her baby this morning! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Aw really happy for her :)


----------



## Nela

Awwww so happy for her! She was so upset and worried about having no one for the kids! Wooooooo! :happydance:


----------



## Angelmarie

Aw great stuff! Any details? Well done DF!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar so sorry you are having such a hard time. Your father's words were very uncalled for. Like others have said please remember that although breast is preferable what's really best is whatever gets her fed and growing! Don't feel like a failure, I wasn't breasfeed and neither was my DH and we are both doing great! I really think that love and closeness and other factors have more to do with good children than bf. 

Mac sorry you are having trouble sleeping! That sounds so frustrating! :hugs: 

I hope DF is doing well!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I just read the update! So happy for her! I can't wait to see pictures


----------



## CelticNiamh

Oh loads of catching up to do 


DF I had a feeling you were going in to labour so happy to hear baby has arrived yay 

Lolpants hope you go tonight beat that induction 

I have to read back a couple of pages now lol to catch up


----------



## more babies

Congrats DF!! Can't wait for the update on here!


----------



## HHenderson

I got pictures with my scan! There are some good pictures. They size it down I guess so I can see the whole face and fat cheeks.


----------



## ZooMa

Oh Bar, so sorry to see this conversation. Only you can determine if this is last straw, but if this is the way he has always been I can completely understand why you want to snip ties (hah, get it?). You need to be healthy and raise your baby with a healthy mindset. Good luck with whatever you do. Remember, people don't change, so don't expect him to come around! Just decide what you can brush off and ignore and what you're not willing to put up with.


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> DF: good luck! :happydance:
> 
> Mattsgirl: hope you won't need that induction!
> 
> Help! Mikael wakes up every night at midnight! I swaddle him, but he always manages to take off his hands and put them inside his mouth... He gets desperate... Some times even the fabric from the swaddle! :dohh: he opens his eyes and stays like this until 5ish... Any tips? :dohh:

Oh they can do that, get night and day mixed up I remember being up with my daughter esp she did 3 nights when I got home from the hospital staying awake most of the night, but she did adjust and began sleeping better during the night, I always try to keep eveything really quite and onless they have a very wet or dirty nappy I do not change them, and I think making sure they do not go longer than the 3 hours during the day for feeds so they do the extra long one at night helps as well. it does get easier and better that is the main thing to remember :thumbup:



Bar I am so sorry your dad upset you so much :hugs: you should be able to share your worries and concerns and not feel judged how else are we meant to feel better, I think I added you to a facebook group about breastfeeding and I wonder if you shared your worries on it some one would know how to help, I know there are very experienced mums as well as lactation consultants on it, it may help you find a way or at least of some one has been though the same and come out the other end some hope and a goal :hugs:

Can not wait to see more baby pictures :happydance: so who next for Labour train!!! has to be you lolpants FX :happydance:

I am feeling sore today all my muscels in my back are sore and kinda in my bum as well quess that is to be expected after giving birth :flower: I also have what feels like a sinus infection on the right side of my face :shrug: I noticed my gums are sore but the pain is also going up my face around my right eye it is really weird :shrug: no way it could be an infection after all the antibotics I had on firday!! very strange indeed! I may go to the doctor if I need to with it!! kinda wondeirng if it would be any thing to do with the epidural may be:shrug:

my milk has come in and nipples are a little ouchy my left is very tender!! hoping that all passes quickly Ryan latch is good so think it just power for the course really! I know it will go though so not worried about it at all!! the health nurse is coming tomorrow for his heelprick test :cry: 

I wonder should we have a second page now before we drive people waiting for labour mad :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

NO because it will get VERY boring and no one will talk. Seriously! Also August isnt even up so you have to wait until Sept 1 to make a new page! Lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> NO because it will get VERY boring and no one will talk. Seriously! Also August isnt even up so you have to wait until Sept 1 to make a new page! Lol


good I am happy with that, we all go together :hugs:


----------



## setarei

Bar, your dad isn't being russian or giving you tough love to help you through a hard time. He is being a bully who is hurting and demeaning you with factually incorrect information. I can't tell you if you should cut him out of your life because I don't know you well enough to say if that's what would make you happy. I know you want lena to have family but family isn't about a blood connection, it's about love and support neither of which your dad is giving lena by hurting you the way he is.

You have been through so much to give lena the best start in life and it's admirable the way you have put her first. Lena doesn't need breastmilk from your breast to thrive. She needs you to be happy, healthy and provide her with food and love which you are already doing. Just keep trying your best and surrounds yourself with people who make you happy.


----------



## HHenderson

Bar-yikes im sure im going to get shit for this but I thought by reading what your dad sent you was pretty harsh but it really did sound like 'tough love' to me. It sounds like he wants the best for his granddaughter. Not really thinking about your feelings while he wrote it but to me he sounds like he knows what he was talking about in a way. Certain teas and grass fed beef, I mentioned it to my husband this morning and heck maybe that actually might work? I even wanted to google it to see if it would and if thats something I might need to try if I cannot breastfeed. As far as clipping the tongue they just havent experienced it to know anything about it probably. :shrug: just my own opinion

:hugs:


----------



## setarei

@hhenderson. I don't know of it's my place to say anything here but I understand what you mean about bars dad trying to help her out with the advice about the certain foods. The way he said what he did is the part that's wrong as well as yelling at her for not succeeding. Bar is doing as much as she can and as someone having trouble breastfeeding you already feel horrible and don't need anyone making you worse. I've been under a lot of stress because I lost a pet and I see my production fall (I have graphs of each day so I know when there's a decrease). What bar needs is a stress free environment so that her supply doesn't decrease and that is not what her dad is giving her.


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm so excited for DF. She was so worried, so very happy it all worked out.

Had contractions all day yesterday after sweep but went away in the night. :dohh: Good news is that I definitely lost my plug this morning. Only 2 more days til induction!!


----------



## ZooMa

I'm not doing a very good job of staying off the internet.... I definitely don't feel like cleaning or organizing, though, which would be a productive alternative. So, back to surfing it is.

Went swimming again today -- felt very nice. The weather is not quite as hot an oppressive today. Scheduled for a walk tomorrow morning with a friend from my childbirth class who had her baby 6 weeks ago... at 41+5. So it will be nice to bond over the waiting! And I might even have to cancel... we'll see!

Thanks for being my baby/labor-obsessing outlet, ladies! I don't really have any friends here in town outside of people I see solely at work, so it's nice to have a little community here. (Of course, I'm not as chatty as some of you!)


----------



## onebumpplease

Congrats DF, can't wait to hear more details!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Bar was just thinking about it today! I wonder is Lena a quick feeder! my very good friend was breastfeeding her daughter and shemay be latch on for 5 minutes at the boob each feed, then would fuss like mad, she was worried that her DD was not getting enough, but it turned out she could empty each boob in 5 minutes and she thrived she was tiny born as well but she caught up and then some LOL just a thought may be esp if her latch is perfect now, I have also read that if they were tied and it is snipped you have to retrain the latch, throwing out ideas in case they help you any way!!!


----------



## readynwilling

huge :hugs: bar

Yay DF - waiting for the update in here!!


----------



## HHenderson

setari- Understandable! Reasons like no respect is why I dont talk to 90% of my family! I feel they do nothing but give negative energy to us and I am better off without them. 

Wanted to share something with you ladies. Been crying all day about the c-section. Its hard for me to actually accept it right now, I dont even have a date yet. 

My husband is worried and sends me this text, 'I know you are upset about the csection. But are you excited about meeting our new daughter as I am?'

I just feel :? should I call and ask why they havent called me yet!? Grrr


----------



## setarei

@sorry hhenderson but I don't remember why you needed a csection so I can't give any advice. I know how upset I was about needing a csection. I don't think I'll ever get over having to miss out on the experience of a vaginal delivery. It's perfectly acceptable for you to grieve the loss of what you had been looking forward to so try not to be upset for not being happy. Soon you'll have your babe in your arms and you'll have what you've been waiting for and it'll take the edge off needing a csection.


----------



## pola17

DF: congraaaaats! :happydance:

Bar:

Chica, yes, don't talk to him! How rude! 
Your dad sounds cold! You're doing a fantastic job and don't ever let anyone get you down! :hugs: 
If you need someone to talk to, lemme know! :hugs:

Breaking news:
MIL is leaving. We had a huge fight and I had had enough! Details are on my journal! :gun:


----------



## HHenderson

Is it me or selling a used bassinet online for $40 is f*&^ing insane considering they are $40 new in the store.


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> Is it me or selling a used bassinet online for $40 is f*&^ing insane considering they are $40 new in the store.

eh yea mad all right!! 

Pola checking our your journal!!! how did I not know you had one LOL 

Henderson :hugs: huge hugs, I understand your feelings, if you have no other choice but a section then may be woking out some sort of birth plan so it can be a positive experience will help and we are here for you as well:hugs:


----------



## pola17

Lol HHenderson! That's nuts! :rofl:


----------



## pola17

Ahhhh HHenderson.. Just read about your c section! Don't be afraid, it will be alright! :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Hhenderson I know how you feel, I was looking forward to a vaginal birth but I didn't progress past 7cm so I ended up having a c section. It was hard to accept it and I felt sad but in the end I was happy my daughter was healthy and in my arms


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hhenderson sorry you feel this way, everything was looking natural with me and I was so excited but my body didn't react to induction and baby needed to be out so I had to have a csection I was also upset but what was most important was that baby was healthy and safe :)


----------



## Barhanita

Hhenderson, I am sorry about the c-section. Sending you hugs..

DF, congrats! waiting for an update.

Pola, what is you journal link? Are you happy she is leaving?

Thanks for all the support everyone!! My father has mental issues, so I really shouldn't be taking his words to heart. But it hurts.

Is anyone concerned about having PPD?


----------



## bella21

Bar- So sorry for what you're going through with your father. I can't offer advice on keeping him in your life or not, but just no you are not a bad mother if breastfeeding doesn't work out and that you gave it your all. You're a wonderful mother and thats all that should matter :hugs:

Pola- off to go read your journal...didnt know you had one either ! :dohh:


AFM my appointment went well today. Im 1 1/2cm dilated, 50% effaced, -3 engaged (just starting to engage i think, right?) and she said my cervix is really soft! My next appointment is next tuesday, if I make it that far. If he doesn't come by then we will schedule induction for the next day or so after!


----------



## readynwilling

Bar - i personally am not worried about PPD... but if you think you are, please see someone :hugs: you had a rough pregnancy, and little family support. MANY women suffer from PPD and its nothing to be ashamed of. Getting help if you do have it, is whats best for you and Lena :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

Ladies, question that is kind of off topic. I have a facebook friend (who is very fake in person) who is a always bragging about her son sand how advanced he is on fb. How likely is it for a 7 month old to be potty trained and talk and know he is saying mama and daddy and doggy and know what they mean?


----------



## stargazer01

HHenderson said:


> setari- Understandable! Reasons like no respect is why I dont talk to 90% of my family! I feel they do nothing but give negative energy to us and I am better off without them.
> 
> Wanted to share something with you ladies. Been crying all day about the c-section. Its hard for me to actually accept it right now, I dont even have a date yet.
> 
> My husband is worried and sends me this text, 'I know you are upset about the csection. But are you excited about meeting our new daughter as I am?'
> 
> I just feel :? should I call and ask why they havent called me yet!? Grrr

My c-section is scheduled for next Tuesday. Getting nervous and excited at the same time. My baby is lying transverse and I had 2 pervious sections, the first was an emergency. What is the reason you need yours? Don't mean to be nosey, just curious. I felt the same as you, especially with the 2nd scheduled one. But this time, I really don't have a choice, and just have to accept it. :( A little sad that I'll never experience natural childbirth. 

I'm still waiting on their call on what time to be at the hospital Tuesday. It gets very frustrating waiting around for them to call.


----------



## ZooMa

Quick update (but of the TMI variety):


Spoiler
I just lost a big glob of mucus plug! :dance:

And, I officially have my first bleeding hemorrhoid. :dohh: Not really bothering me though... thought there was something down there for the last few weeks... I hope it disappears after birth!


----------



## pola17

Bella, sounds like you're close! :happydance:

Mac: she must have "super baby" :haha

Zooma: all sounds promising! :happydance:


----------



## more babies

I find I get easily depressed on the days where I hardly get any sleep the night before. We just had two rough nights in a row and I found the days after to be hard to get through which I realized is when I get extra stressed about breastfeeding. But we got a little sleep last night and my mood is a lot better today.


----------



## Barhanita

Zooma, yay for starting something!


----------



## readynwilling

mac1979 said:


> Ladies, question that is kind of off topic. I have a facebook friend (who is very fake in person) who is a always bragging about her son sand how advanced he is on fb. How likely is it for a 7 month old to be potty trained and talk and know he is saying mama and daddy and doggy and know what they mean?

7 months - potty trained - HIGHLY HIGHLY DOUBT IT! speaking at that age - possible i have a friend whos little girl is VERY advanced in her speech.


----------



## pola17

Barhanita said:


> Hhenderson, I am sorry about the c-section. Sending you hugs..
> 
> DF, congrats! waiting for an update.
> 
> Pola, what is you journal link? Are you happy she is leaving?
> 
> Thanks for all the support everyone!! My father has mental issues, so I really shouldn't be taking his words to heart. But it hurts.
> 
> Is anyone concerned about having PPD?

Bar: here's the link: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/1626807-tiger-babys-journal-3-a-114.htm
And no, I didn't want things to end that way, see Tigran like this, but she made a drama from a little problem. I'm happy I won't have someone criticizing me the 24/7... Tricky situation! 
BTW, sorry about your dad, and yes it worries me to have PPD.. Do you think you have it? :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

I think I might. I agree with more_babies - not enough sleep and breastfeeding issues make it so much worse. On the days when I sleep more and the BF situation is more optimistic, I feel way better.


----------



## Barhanita

Pola, the link isn't working.


----------



## bella21

zooma- yayyy for losing your plug!!! :happydance:

mac: I highly doubt her 7 month old is potty trained. As for saying some words, my 8 months old niece just started saying dadadadada....but thats it :shrug: sounds a bit suspicious to me


----------



## HHenderson

mac1979 said:


> Ladies, question that is kind of off topic. I have a facebook friend (who is very fake in person) who is a always bragging about her son sand how advanced he is on fb. How likely is it for a 7 month old to be potty trained and talk and know he is saying mama and daddy and doggy and know what they mean?

LOL I laughed when I read this. I was told 10 months is early to start walking and talking and thats when my daughter started but 7 months? I dont believe it one but unless I saw video! 
*
stargazer01*-

*My c-section is scheduled for next Tuesday. Getting nervous and excited at the same time. My baby is lying transverse and I had 2 pervious sections, the first was an emergency. What is the reason you need yours? Don't mean to be nosey, just curious. I felt the same as you, especially with the 2nd scheduled one. But this time, I really don't have a choice, and just have to accept it.  A little sad that I'll never experience natural childbirth. 

I'm still waiting on their call on what time to be at the hospital Tuesday. It gets very frustrating waiting around for them to call.[/QUOTE]*

My last baby 9 years ago was 8lbs 8oz, the hospital was slow so they called me in for induction. From pitocin to epidural to only 6cm obvious failure to progress and a lazy ass doctor who wanted to go home and go to bed gave up on me and just gave me a c-section when I and baby were fine. 

I am also waiting but I called them up around 4:30pm and asked the desk lady. She said they are in a meeting and have been for an hour but the reason why they probably havent called me yet is because not only it has to fit my doctors schedule they have to talk to the hospital as well. She said hopefully I will get a call tomorrow. STILL SUPER NERVOUS! I dont know for sure but they mentioned more than likely next Thursday. Now Im scared my water might break or something! Ahhhh Going to take it slow and scrub floors next Wednesday instead of this week because it always puts me in pain. :dohh:


----------



## HHenderson

Something completely crazy to freak about but I need help! My aunt in law will be watching my daughter while I'm having the baby. The most I hope she is here is three days. Well she is rich a seriously is one of those ppl who shop daily. I am opposite and have to make meal plans and shop for the week. I emailed her asking her things she eats and drinks to help stock up. She told me anything. Wtf that doesn't help. Now I don't know what to buy!!! :-( any advice?


----------



## lolpants

In hospital in labour 5cm

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

Yay LOL!!


----------



## bella21

Lol :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: good luck!!!!!!!

henderson: hmmm she could've at least gave you an idea? id say stock up on milk,iced tea and bottled water. maybe some coke if you think she drinks soda? if she doesn't like the drinks you buy she really has no room to say much as she didn't tell you what she likes :shrugs:


----------



## pola17

Woohoo @lol!! :happydance:


----------



## mac1979

I can't believe my baby is a month old today.


----------



## Barhanita

Happy birthday Xavier!

Yay Lol!!!


----------



## more babies

So exciting lol!!! Good luck and can't wait to hear updates!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Yay lol brilliant news looking forward to the update


----------



## Angelmarie

Go Lol! Good luck!!! :happydance: 

Henderson- I am a bit bluesy about my csection. My first was emergency at 29 weeks second elective at 39 weeks. I really wanted a VBAC this time but after 27 hours of tough labour and not progressing past 3cm I had another emergency section. I thought I was ok about it- that I'd tried my best and there was nothing I could do etc but in recent days I've started to feel down about it knowing I will never experience a vaginal birth and that I will have no more babies! Something very sad about it. I'm trying to focus on the fact I have a beautiful, long awaited, girl who is a dream but sometimes I get caught up on myself.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Angelmarie said:


> Go Lol! Good luck!!! :happydance:
> 
> Henderson- I am a bit bluesy about my csection. My first was emergency at 29 weeks second elective at 39 weeks. I really wanted a VBAC this time but after 27 hours of tough labour and not progressing past 3cm I had another emergency section. I thought I was ok about it- that I'd tried my best and there was nothing I could do etc but in recent days I've started to feel down about it knowing I will never experience a vaginal birth and that I will have no more babies! Something very sad about it. I'm trying to focus on the fact I have a beautiful, long awaited, girl who is a dream but sometimes I get caught up on myself.

:hugs: i admire you slogging it out for 27 hours. your like superwomen already:thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

readynwilling said:


> mac1979 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, question that is kind of off topic. I have a facebook friend (who is very fake in person) who is a always bragging about her son sand how advanced he is on fb. How likely is it for a 7 month old to be potty trained and talk and know he is saying mama and daddy and doggy and know what they mean?
> 
> 7 months - potty trained - HIGHLY HIGHLY DOUBT IT! speaking at that age - possible i have a friend whos little girl is VERY advanced in her speech.Click to expand...

No chance!:haha:


----------



## onebumpplease

:happydance: LOL


----------



## ZooMa

I think something might be about to start here....


----------



## CelticNiamh

ZooMa said:


> I think something might be about to start here....

Whoo hoo good luck


----------



## Sooz

Yay lol! Good luck, thor is incoming! 

Exciting zooma, good luck to you too!


----------



## HHenderson

Angelmarie said:


> Go Lol! Good luck!!! :happydance:
> 
> Henderson- I am a bit bluesy about my csection. My first was emergency at 29 weeks second elective at 39 weeks. I really wanted a VBAC this time but after 27 hours of tough labour and not progressing past 3cm I had another emergency section. I thought I was ok about it- that I'd tried my best and there was nothing I could do etc but in recent days I've started to feel down about it knowing I will never experience a vaginal birth and that I will have no more babies! Something very sad about it. I'm trying to focus on the fact I have a beautiful, long awaited, girl who is a dream but sometimes I get caught up on myself.

Did they say why you couldnt progress? I still feel its my pelvis that wont expand. I wish I knew why I couldnt and that would make me feel so much better. I took a nap yesterday for 2 hours and slept all night. Im feeling much better, I get better sleep when Im feeling blue I guess. Now the waiting game starts for my doctors office to call me and tell me whats up!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

The midwife said it was due to my scar tissue? I was having very strong, super painful long contractions with barely any respite in between. The last four hours were torture and yet I only got 1cm further. 

My waters went before contractions so it was a time game. I'm wondering now that if I hadn't felt so stressed and pressured to progress so quickly then maybe my body would have relaxed and done its job better?! 

Ask all your questions beforehand, Hun. Don't be left wondering! Am I right in thinking you have just had one section? We're you told a definite no for VBAC? :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

So I am home today with Myles Darcy Grayston Smith born 13th Aug at 7.56am at 9lbs. Natural labor. Only paracetamol and gas. It was very painful. :wacko: very intense but fast. I would say that was my first birth that was unassisted really as my last two I had spinals for. So i feel rather cool I done this all. With the help of my doula and partner. I wasnt feeling well that few days going up to it and the day. The plug was clearly the start of it. I have no sleep though from when I got up when waters broke other night. Too many leaving babies screaming in hospital. Breastfeeding going well, Myles has figured out how to work my one flat nipple already. Right now I need some decent food, bed, make another ticker :flower:

Any one else go while I was away?
 



Attached Files:







1173647_10151812824150569_448990554_n.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 29


----------



## onebumpplease

Congratulations DF, sounds like a good labour experience. Myles is gorgeous as you know! Enjoy being home, hope his brothers are excited to meet their wee bro!


----------



## bella21

congrats DF Myles is gorgeous!! and love the name you picked!!!

zooma: how exciting!! anything progress for you??


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good luck lol and zooma!! 

Congrats DF he's gorgeous!


----------



## more babies

Congrats DF!!! Look at those cheeks! So adorable!!! Love the name btw!


----------



## Angelmarie

Congratulations, DF! He's gorgeous! Well done you :flower:


----------



## HHenderson

:dance: DF what a sweet surprise! Hes a chunker! Great job momma


----------



## HHenderson

Angelmarie said:


> The midwife said it was due to my scar tissue? I was having very strong, super painful long contractions with barely any respite in between. The last four hours were torture and yet I only got 1cm further.
> 
> My waters went before contractions so it was a time game. I'm wondering now that if I hadn't felt so stressed and pressured to progress so quickly then maybe my body would have relaxed and done its job better?!
> 
> Ask all your questions beforehand, Hun. Don't be left wondering! Am I right in thinking you have just had one section? We're you told a definite no for VBAC? :hugs:

Only one section. Ive asked everything question I can think of, she mostly told me everything before I had to ask. Its not a definite at all, she gave me the option and with all the things that could block a natural delivery and end up with an emcs, I voted for the planned section. I feel alot better today about it. Just wish they would hurry up and CALL ME!


----------



## JenzyKY

Congrats dragonfly!! He's handsome!!

My Henry looks like a tiny skinny boy compared to most of the other August babies! Mac, I really noticed it after you posted a picture of X in his carseat. Henry has the same one and he looks puny in it. :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

DF, congratulations! Such a beautiful baby.


----------



## Sooz

Congratulations DF he is adorable! How much did he weigh, he's got the most gorgeous little cheeks.


----------



## CelticNiamh

DF huge congrats :hugs: he is georgeous well done, I knew you were on the way :happydance:

we are waiting on lolpants and zooma to update :happydance:

just had the healthnurse out Ryan had his heel prick test done, but he has a little tounge tie explains my left nipple pain :dohh: he seems to have trouble getting a deep enough latch tha side! not sure what to do, do I leave it or have it snipped :dohh:
he has yellow jaundice as well so she is coming back to check on him friday


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww congrats df: so cute :)


----------



## Scottish

Congrats dragonfly! He's a wee cutie! Xxx

Good luck lolpants and zooma I hope all is going well!

Celtic My wee man also has tongue tie, he's gaining weight again and only 1 pound from birth weight so mw said to just leave it as thy will only snip it if he loses weight and didnt gain. Hope thing get easier with feeding though xxx


----------



## Sooz

Funnily enough celtic Mason struggles with my left too and had split my nipple but he's getting better with practice now. I had him checked for tt though and he's clear. :shrug:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

JenzyKY said:


> Congrats dragonfly!! He's handsome!!
> 
> My Henry looks like a tiny skinny boy compared to most of the other August babies! Mac, I really noticed it after you posted a picture of X in his carseat. Henry has the same one and he looks puny in it. :haha:

Imagine how I see Isabela compared to all these babies! She's tiny! Almost 1 month old and still in newborn clothes :) but they are getting tight on her and she no longer fits in newborn diapers


----------



## stargazer01

HHenderson said:


> mac1979 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, question that is kind of off topic. I have a facebook friend (who is very fake in person) who is a always bragging about her son sand how advanced he is on fb. How likely is it for a 7 month old to be potty trained and talk and know he is saying mama and daddy and doggy and know what they mean?
> 
> LOL I laughed when I read this. I was told 10 months is early to start walking and talking and thats when my daughter started but 7 months? I dont believe it one but unless I saw video!
> *
> stargazer01*-
> 
> *My c-section is scheduled for next Tuesday. Getting nervous and excited at the same time. My baby is lying transverse and I had 2 pervious sections, the first was an emergency. What is the reason you need yours? Don't mean to be nosey, just curious. I felt the same as you, especially with the 2nd scheduled one. But this time, I really don't have a choice, and just have to accept it.  A little sad that I'll never experience natural childbirth.
> 
> I'm still waiting on their call on what time to be at the hospital Tuesday. It gets very frustrating waiting around for them to call.*Click to expand...



My last baby 9 years ago was 8lbs 8oz, the hospital was slow so they called me in for induction. From pitocin to epidural to only 6cm obvious failure to progress and a lazy ass doctor who wanted to go home and go to bed gave up on me and just gave me a c-section when I and baby were fine. 

I am also waiting but I called them up around 4:30pm and asked the desk lady. She said they are in a meeting and have been for an hour but the reason why they probably havent called me yet is because not only it has to fit my doctors schedule they have to talk to the hospital as well. She said hopefully I will get a call tomorrow. STILL SUPER NERVOUS! I dont know for sure but they mentioned more than likely next Thursday. Now Im scared my water might break or something! Ahhhh Going to take it slow and scrub floors next Wednesday instead of this week because it always puts me in pain. :dohh:[/QUOTE]

Sorry to hear about the lazy doctor! :growlmad:
I'm thinking of you and hope you get your date and time for the section soon! I just got a call from anesthesia going over procedures for the surgery day. Made me nervous.


----------



## stargazer01

Congratulations dragonfly! He's a cutie! :D


----------



## HHenderson

omg almost exciting though! I was going to skip this epidural class they make you take over here. I had a section before so it was just paper work for me. But the very last minute (this was Monday the class was) I decided to do it. I had a feeling I might need it and sure enough, yup! I dont want to keep bugging them but Im seriously about to call them again. It just goes to show how happy doctors are to do c-sections, its booked and they have to 'fit' me in. Whatttt


----------



## HHenderson

I was thinking about how many rooms they have to do the surgery? If there is lets say two, how the hell do they clean it up good enough and quick enough for the next person or possible emcs? Im freaked about getting sick. Yikes


----------



## stargazer01

Don't worry about bugging them! Call!! It's their job to answer any questions, and you'll feel better.


----------



## HHenderson

I did the chicken way and sent an email. It goes to them via our medical website and a nurse gets it asap. So hopefully she will find the information and give me a call with good news and not oh you have to wait news. Ahhhhhhhh


----------



## stargazer01

I hope they contact you soon! I think that is a good question, I'm afraid to hear the answer though. I wonder how many sections are scheduled in one day also? I might ask my hospital scheduler that question.


----------



## JenzyKY

It is an operating room. There are strict standards for cleanliness and sterility. An emergency csection goes before you.


----------



## Dragonfly

Sooz said:


> Congratulations DF he is adorable! How much did he weigh, he's got the most gorgeous little cheeks.

he was 9lbs
 



Attached Files:







1176409_693401870674221_662220722_n.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Mattsgirl

Congrats DF he is adorable!

Good luck LOL and Zoomama

HH I hope they call you soon. I hate it when they take forever and keep pushing it off like that.

AFM still no contractions :nope: but induction is set up for tomorrow morning. DH really wants me to go into labor naturally (I do too) but doc says its better if we get him out sooner rather that later. He's growing really fast and I'm a tiny person, so its safer for both of us not to wait another week. I'm kinda glad that I haven't gone naturally just for the reason that the hospital is an hour away and it scares me to think about waiting to long to head there and then having him in the car. I know that doesn't happen very often but I'm already dilated to 4 and if it comes on really fast it just scares me. This way we have more control. We can have a nice calm drive and not worry that not enough is happening and have to go all the way home.


----------



## readynwilling

congrats DF!!

T had his 2 week check up this morning. 9lbs 5oz. He gained 14oz in 7 days :wohoo: Go boob juice! LOL


----------



## JenzyKY

borr.dg.baby said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Congrats dragonfly!! He's handsome!!
> 
> My Henry looks like a tiny skinny boy compared to most of the other August babies! Mac, I really noticed it after you posted a picture of X in his carseat. Henry has the same one and he looks puny in it. :haha:
> 
> Imagine how I see Isabela compared to all these babies! She's tiny! Almost 1 month old and still in newborn clothes :) but they are getting tight on her and she no longer fits in newborn diapersClick to expand...

Yeah, they could be little baby buddies. :). Henry is in newborn diapers and newborn clothes. I have so few clothes for him.


----------



## HHenderson

:cloud9: *August 22 @9am! Ahhhh*

I hope I dont go before then.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

JenzyKY said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Congrats dragonfly!! He's handsome!!
> 
> My Henry looks like a tiny skinny boy compared to most of the other August babies! Mac, I really noticed it after you posted a picture of X in his carseat. Henry has the same one and he looks puny in it. :haha:
> 
> Imagine how I see Isabela compared to all these babies! She's tiny! Almost 1 month old and still in newborn clothes :) but they are getting tight on her and she no longer fits in newborn diapersClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, they could be little baby buddies. :). Henry is in newborn diapers and newborn clothes. I have so few clothes for him.Click to expand...

Here newborn diapers are only until 6lb 9oz so that's why she's onto the next size, and some of her 0-3 are starting to fit but only the smallest things, her newborn fit snug, she'll probably get another week out of them but I don't think more than that :)


----------



## Mattsgirl

Yay HH!! So glad they called!


----------



## Sooz

I still have the fattest new born title so far then. :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Congrats dragonfly! He's a wee cutie! Xxx
> 
> Good luck lolpants and zooma I hope all is going well!
> 
> Celtic My wee man also has tongue tie, he's gaining weight again and only 1 pound from birth weight so mw said to just leave it as thy will only snip it if he loses weight and didnt gain. Hope thing get easier with feeding though xxx

Thanks hun, I was worried :cry: did your pain go! I am wondering if my others babies were the same I was expecting some pain like with my others I all ways put it down to a small mouth :thumbup: 



Sooz said:


> Funnily enough celtic Mason struggles with my left too and had split my nipple but he's getting better with practice now. I had him checked for tt though and he's clear. :shrug:

I feel it is better than it was so hope it goes now! I swear health nurses are great but I always find I get very worried after they have been! they want to watch Ryan because he is a little Jaundice but I know this normally leads to pressure to top up with formula :dohh: and I feel I am underpressure for him to gain weight :nope: I will just keep feeding as much as I can and hope he gains now he lost a little coming home he was 7 pounds 8 onzs he is 7 pounds 7.5 onzs today and she did say it could be the scales so to me he is doing well I can here him drinking away when my milk lets down


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congrats DF Myles is gorgeous xx


----------



## pola17

DF: he's GORGEOUS! Congrats! :happydance:

Today my Mika had his first pediatrician check! All good! :thumbup:

And here's a pic of Mikael a moment ago while eating! :) https://instagram.com/p/dAZzSPHF-U/


----------



## more babies

Pola he's too cute! Congrats!!


----------



## HHenderson

OMG pola how precious, just look at his little tiny fingers :cloud9:


----------



## bella21

Pola, so adorable!! :cloud9:


----------



## pola17

I want another baby! :brat: :haha:
I stare at him everyday and I miss how he was yesterday, and I feel my baby is growing so fast! :haha:


----------



## HHenderson

This chick has gone mad :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

^^ :haha:


----------



## JenzyKY

:haha: Pola! I'm way too tired for another one!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh my! Another baby? Oh no... I am not even having sex until I get birth control from my doctor :haha:


----------



## HHenderson

:rofl: Im not leaving the operating table without clamping my tubes!!!


----------



## JenzyKY

I can't imagine having sex yet... I still hurt!


----------



## pola17

Is there a way we can just blink and ta-dah! Have another one? :haha:

We decided to try for baby 2 in 3 years anyways! :winkwink:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Haha we haven't even discussed having another one!! I've been so horny for like a week now! I can't wait until my check up so I get cleared for sex! Am I weird??? Lol


----------



## readynwilling

we haven't discussed a #3. I think the urge for another is much less when you have 2. I remember J being a month or so old and wishing for another... not so much this time :haha: im busy! 

If we do a #3 it will be so that T is off to school when they are born.


----------



## bella21

lol Pola!! my friend actually told me (don't know how true it is), but something to do with hormones makes you feel that way. And in a couple of months it will change! She said as soon as her daughter was born she wanted to try for another one already too! luckily she didn't because she changed her mind a couple months later when her hormones went back to normal!


----------



## mac1979

DF-he is adorable! Love the name too. 

Pola-I want another baby too. We are waiting until Darth Raptor is potty trained before we start trying. I don't want two in diapers at the same time. 

So, my baby has been tooting up a storm for the past few weeks and I have noticed it has been causing a bit of discomfort lately. I asked the pediatrician and he said to give gripe water a shot. Do I mix it into his bottle or give it separately?


----------



## Barhanita

Lena gets gassy in the evenings. She gets uncomfortable too. I will ask her DR as well. 

No way, I really DON'T want another one any time soon. At least 4 year gap for me to recover.


----------



## more babies

My LO has some really gassy days also and at times it seems its causes quite a bit of discomfort. If I lay him down and roll his knees up to his chest he has no problem getting the gas out and then clearly is much happier after.

So I'm running into some BF problems. For the past two days LO has seemed extra hungry and has been cranky and crying a lot. From the start I've had one breast that produces more and comes out faster then the other but I'm pretty sure the slow one isn't producing much at all anymore. I've been pumping once a day and DH has been giving him one bottle a day after he gets home from work so that he can have his time with him and share a little in the feedings. I've noticed I've been getting slightly less out of that side but today it dropped down to only being able to get 1 oz out of that side. Which probably explains why LO has been feeding extra long on that side and been really unhappy these past two days. :cry: The other side produces a lot of milk but I don't think it's enough to make up for what the other isn't producing. So I don't know what I'm suppose to do now.. :shrug:


----------



## pola17

Lol, I will defenitely wait! 
And lol Bella, maybe I'll change my mind! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Lol Lily, you're not weird!
My new boobs are inspiring DH and me! :rofl:
5 more weeks to go! :rofl:


----------



## Barhanita

more babies, maybe pump that side a few times a day after the feeding? 

also, this: https://kellymom.com/bf/concerns/mother/lopsided/

Lena latches easier on the side with less milk - so unfair


----------



## Crystal5483

Pola I feel you!!! We said Mackenzie was our 2nd and last but who knows? Maybe in another 7 years...


----------



## Barhanita

Chrystal, how is it going for you and Mackenzie?


----------



## more babies

Thanks for the info Bar! I guess I can try nursing on the slow side twice as much and see if that gets me anywhere or pumping from it after like you said.


----------



## Scottish

I would like to try for another one in 2/3 years as would like him to have a sibling close in age as my dd is 9 now so big age gap! 
Is it weird that I feel like dtd so much? Haha! He's only one week old and I want to dtd and even dream naughty dreams! Think I lost interest In it when pregnant now I'm wanting to so much! Obviously I am not ready down below :haha: so will have to wait until at lead another 5 weeks. I hope all is well down there then! I am planning going back on microgynan pill as I had no problems with it before. What contraceptive are you all planning?

We finally have a name for my boy! My oh is kurdish so he has always wantied to call his son Muhammed. I wanted something else but after a long discussion we both agreed on it. He will be called muhammed ali on birth certificate but he will be known as "Hama" by us and family. So here's Hama: :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Scottish

Testing my signature


----------



## twinkletots

I am finally feeling brave enough to return and have a look at all the adorable new babies that have arrived. Congratulations to all the mummies!

We have still not got Amber home. She continues to have feeding issues and still has her nasogastric tube in although she can suck a bit of expressed breast milk from a bottle before she gets exhausted.
It will probably stay in until she has her heart operation in a few months although we don't have a date for that yet.

I am still feeling very emotional and although I love Amber to bits, I think I am still grieving for the "perfect" baby I thought I was going to have.

Anyway, through the tough times, our DD keeps us going as she just looks at her little sister and beams out a whole lot of unconditional love.

I have attached a pic of us all the day after Amber was born and one of Lucy and her little sister
 



Attached Files:







2239.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 36









IMAG0629-1.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Scottish

Twinkletots I am so happy to see you back here! Remember we are all here for each other :hugs:

Amber is such a wee darling! So sweet and that is a lovely family photo you have shown us. Lucy looks delighted with her sister, I bet she will be a great help when amber gets home. Xxx


----------



## onebumpplease

Aaaaw Hama, so cute!

Twinkle, Amber is just so gorgeous and I love your description of your DD's unconditional love! It must be hard having her away from you just now :hugs: 

Who's going to have a baby today? ;-)

I am still getting used to life as a mum, it is sooooo hard!! I always knew lack of sleep would be a bit of a killer for me, so its not surprising! Had to take baby Rowan to docs yesterday, she has lumps on her arm, doc said we would have to see how they look in a week, but doesn't think its anything we need to do sthg about right now. She said it could be birth marks as they can sometimes start like this. I was crying yesterday as I was thinking worst case scenarios, but OH is perfect at pulling me back to reality. 

As for dtd, I'm dreading it still even though emotionally I'm looking forward to it. Just way to sore and damaged feeling down there.


----------



## Sooz

Scottish said:


> I would like to try for another one in 2/3 years as would like him to have a sibling close in age as my dd is 9 now so big age gap!
> Is it weird that I feel like dtd so much? Haha! He's only one week old and I want to dtd and even dream naughty dreams! Think I lost interest In it when pregnant now I'm wanting to so much! Obviously I am not ready down below :haha: so will have to wait until at lead another 5 weeks. I hope all is well down there then! I am planning going back on microgynan pill as I had no problems with it before. What contraceptive are you all planning?
> 
> We finally have a name for my boy! My oh is kurdish so he has always wantied to call his son Muhammed. I wanted something else but after a long discussion we both agreed on it. He will be called muhammed ali on birth certificate but he will be known as "Hama" by us and family. So here's Hama: :kiss:

Congrats on deciding a name! My Dh would love that name but we're both white British so would be a bit odd. :haha:

If you're BF you can't go back on microgynon unfortunately, only the mini pill. I hate the mini pill so might be getting the coil instead. Microgynon would have been my preferred choice too though.


----------



## Sooz

twinkletots said:


> I am finally feeling brave enough to return and have a look at all the adorable new babies that have arrived. Congratulations to all the mummies!
> 
> We have still not got Amber home. She continues to have feeding issues and still has her nasogastric tube in although she can suck a bit of expressed breast milk from a bottle before she gets exhausted.
> It will probably stay in until she has her heart operation in a few months although we don't have a date for that yet.
> 
> I am still feeling very emotional and although I love Amber to bits, I think I am still grieving for the "perfect" baby I thought I was going to have.
> 
> Anyway, through the tough times, our DD keeps us going as she just looks at her little sister and beams out a whole lot of unconditional love.
> 
> I have attached a pic of us all the day after Amber was born and one of Lucy and her little sister

So glad you've felt up to posting twinkle, I've been thinking about you. Amber is so precious and those pictures are to be treasured for sure. I hope you get to take her home soon. :hugsb


----------



## Sooz

more babies said:


> Thanks for the info Bar! I guess I can try nursing on the slow side twice as much and see if that gets me anywhere or pumping from it after like you said.

I would try block feeding from that side, offer it first at each feed when he us most alert and energetic as he'll put more effort in, but ensure he feeds off the other side after too to keep that one regulated. :flower:


----------



## Scottish

Oh I didn't know that you couldn't get microgynan while bf! Thanks for heads up. I have never tried the mini pill so not sure how it will be. I may actually consider the depo for the first year while I bf then microgynan after. I had the depo with after my dd was born but went on pill as gp said its not good to stay on depo for longer than a year. 

Onebumpplease it does take time to adjust to a newborn when it's your first. I was in shock after I had my dd for weeks as I didn't know what was coming regarding sleep deprivation and how much time they take up of your life. It will get easier once a routine has been set up and they are more aware of surroundings. Hope all goes well with Rowan appointment next week xxx


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congrats on picking a name, baby Hama is lovely :)

Amber is lovely too such a sweetie and nice family photo xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Twinkle great to see you :hugs: thanks so much for sharing such beautiful pictures Amber is beautiful :cloud9: love the one with her big sister so sweet :flower: are they waiting on Amber to get bigger before they operate it must be so hard being seperated :hugs:


----------



## setarei

Twinkle, I'm happy to see you posting and those are wonderful family pictures. I know how hard it is to not have your baby with you and to see all those tubes. It's normal to grieve for the loss of what you had imagined you'd have. Vent to us as much as you want and I hope you get a better idea of the timeline you'll have before Amber comes home soon. You'll never get an exact day that she'll be released but hopefully you'll get a vague idea.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Scottish me too! I can't wait to get me some lol it's been so long because the last month of pregnancy I didn't want to so anything with sex lol 2 more weeks for me! 

Twinkle Amber is beautiful, thank you for sharing those lovely pictures :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Bar - she's successfully latched yesterday and today with a nipple shield. Not longer than ten minutes but still did nonetheless! We have have an appt with an LC today at 1:30. 

Twinkle - Amber is beautiful and I just love those pictures.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Midwife didnt go as planned, baby has only grown 0.5cm in two weeks! Growth scan tomorrow :(


----------



## Dragonfly

Them scans arnt even accurate here so they dont even give you sizes before your baby. They can give estimate but warn you here. 

Something really spooky happened in my house there (hardly new but noticeable). My doula came in and a few mins in to us chatting in front of us was the sound of someone getting up and walking across the room,no one there. We felt the cold air around our feet as it passed and coudlnt even see where the sound was coming from. Both us just looked at each other and got goose pimples. No explanation for that. Weirdly the day I went in to labor stuff happened too. so weird.


----------



## pola17

Crystal: is just that they're so cute, that 10 wouldn't be enough! :haha: but 2 will be enough for me! :haha:

Scottish: loving Hama's name! And he is so handsome! :cloud9: I love seeing mixed babies! So defenitely a mix of Scottish and Kurdish equals handsome boys! :cloud9: 
I was wondering how my son would look like, as I'm Latina and DH Armenian, with the big nose, thick eyebrows and hairy chest :)

Twinkle: so happy to see you back!! Amber is so beautiful! Thank you for sharing those special pictures! :hugs: I'll pray for Amber, so soon she can go home and won't need that feeding tube anymore! :hugs:

We've had 2 good nights with Mikael. It feels amazing to be fresh and rested! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

Baby dreams: DF is right... I was told about 2 weeks ago my son was weighting almost 7 pounds and I don't remember how much they told me was his size! But hey, he was born 5lbs!! Wtf!
Anyways, I hope next scan goes great! :hugs:


DF: that's just scary! :wacko:
Have you tried to get someone to investigate what ghost this is, and why is haunting your house? :shrug:


----------



## Dragonfly

No ghost hunting allowed here, its a rule. I agree to that rule too. Its a nice place, nothing bothers any one and its old. Maybe just a visitation. Dosnt bother me. 

They said Alex was a small baby he was 8lbs.


----------



## bella21

twinkle: so happy to see you back! were all here for you if you need us..and the pictures of amber and your DD are beautiful :hugs:

scottish: love the name!!

well today is my due date!! come on baby Chase!! Im getting more and more contractions each day but nothing timeable or consistent and feel like i could start my period any minute! i wonder if this is slow labour?


----------



## pola17

Lol DF, I wouldn't mind friendly ghosts! But I'd love to know who this person was!
According to us, my childhood house got haunted when my grandma died.. She was so close to us, I was her fave grand daughter, that I never minded having her around!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Scottish love the name! Hama is super cute!

Twinkle glad you posted we've been thinking of you, I know your going through a hard time and you seem so strong and are getting through it. Hang in there. Love your pictures, amber is beautiful :) love the family pics..so precious

Hahahahaha I definitely need a break before I have another one! These darling little babies are alot of work!:haha:

My little girl spits up alot after eating. Yesterday I got freaked out cause she spit up a TON all at once. It looked like all the milk she had just drank. That happened twice yesterday. Is that normal? Anyone else having problems with that?

Bella hope those pains mean something! :flower:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola Mika is so cute!!


----------



## lolpants

I tried so hard to update everyone yesterday but couldn't get on as signal so bad at hospital and only just got home now! 

Baby finally arrived after a horrific 20hr labour at 18:55 last night. My yellow bump turned pink and weighed 7lb15 :) we've named her Melody Violet and she is beautiful! Will post pics when on a pc.

Scanned pages briefly. . Hope you're ok Zooma!

Great to see you back Twinkle!

Hugs to all reaching/past due date! I understand as 12 days over in the end for me!!

Lol xx


----------



## bella21

congrats lol!!! saw the pics on Facebook she is so beautiful!! sorry about the long labour though!:hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Twinkle and LOL, both of your babies are beautiful!! Glad to see you back around here Twinkle!

I got the sneak peaks of Henry's newborn shoot last night. I'm in love!


----------



## Barhanita

Scottish, such a handsome baby and a lovely name!

Twinkle, I am glad you are back! Both of your daughters are really pretty. I just love the picture of two of them together. I hope the feedings get better.

Onebump, I understand exactly how you feel. It's was more challenging than I ever though.

Lol, congratulations on your baby girl!! Sorry for bad labor. Pics on FB are fabulous. 

Jenzy those picture are sooo great. Made me want to have a shoot.

Jolley, I thought Lena spitted up a lot. But since I have a scale now, I learned that what looked like massive spit up was less that 1/2 oz. And she ate 4! So often it's not as scary as it looks.


----------



## setarei

@lol, congrats!

@jolley, we've had a lot of problem with spitting up as they have both had severe reflux. Their ped said that the current guides are that as long as they are gaining weight they they don't get put on meds. It was hard to watch them in pain but they are getting better. If the massive spitups (which as bar said look bigger than they are) continue but there is no distress and your girl is gaining weight then it's no problem at all. At least that's what I was told, you might want to confirm with your doctor if you are worried.


----------



## Dragonfly

:happydance:


lolpants said:


> I tried so hard to update everyone yesterday but couldn't get on as signal so bad at hospital and only just got home now!
> 
> Baby finally arrived after a horrific 20hr labour at 18:55 last night. My yellow bump turned pink and weighed 7lb15 :) we've named her Melody Violet and she is beautiful! Will post pics when on a pc.
> 
> Scanned pages briefly. . Hope you're ok Zooma!
> 
> Great to see you back Twinkle!
> 
> Hugs to all reaching/past due date! I understand as 12 days over in the end for me!!
> 
> Lol xx

:happydance:congrats glad you missed induction too :cloud9:


----------



## CelticNiamh

spitting up is normal in the first few weeks, it rights itself as the digestive system matures and grows :hugs: as long as it is not projectile vomiting :hugs:

Pola to increase supply you can take some natural herbs but also skin to skin and lots of time on the breast will correct it! 

Also remember for every onz you pump baby gets 2, they are much better at getting milk out :thumbup: 

having a good day think Ryan yelowjaundice has started to fade:happydance:

lolpants huge congrats again saw the pictures on facebook Melody is supper cute :flower:

Bella I hope labour is not to far away :hugs:

Baby dreams scans can be wrong but hope yours is ok tomorrow, may mean you will be meeting baby sooner than later :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks for the help girls :) her 2 week check up is Monday so ill talk to the Dr about it. It scares me cause I'm worried she will choke on it cause it's so much


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Lol congrats on your baby girl!! :)


----------



## onebumpplease

Congratulations LOL, will look forward to seeing a pic of your new baby daughter.

Thanks for the empathy...I don't know how so many of you went on to have more children, no idea how you would cope looking after more than one. I am in awe of the ladies with twins!!


----------



## pola17

Celtic: will try it all! :happydance:

@lol: congrats on your baby girl! I love her name! And hey, a girl can still have a Star Wars themed nursery! :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

sooz has got the heaviest baby by an ounce more than me!


----------



## Sooz

Onebump it's easier the second time round. You realise how demanding your toddler actually is and a newborn seems like a dream by comparison! I remember thinking baby Paige was hard work but Mason has nothing on her now! :haha:

Lol congrats on your baby girl, love her name, it was on my list for Paige. Sorry you had such a long labour though, bless you.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congrats lol!


----------



## HHenderson

Dragonfly said:


> sooz has got the heaviest baby by an ounce more than me!

Geez! If mine stayed in until due date she would break the record! :haha:


----------



## Scottish

Congrats on your beautiful daughter lolpants! Bet you are so relieved shes here after such a long wait! Big hugs :hugs: 

DF myles is gorgeous such cute cheeks! 

Well Hama has been feeding non stop again. He doesn't sleep for more than one hour! No joke and today he fed every 20 mins! Only had a break when we went to register him. I have been giving him a bottle every night at 10pm which settles him and he falls asleep about 11 sucking on me for comfort and sleeps 3-4 hours. That's his longest stretch then he's awake again feeding hourly to 2 hourly. I know it's still early days but bf is so hard like this, I've only coped as my mum is staying until Saturday then I will struggle to get things done. How are you all managing with bf demands? Xxx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Lol congratulations I love the name I can't wait to see a picture :)

About the spitting up, Isabela does it a lot too. Her doctor said that as long as she's eating and gaining weight and is not in pain or crying then it's ok :) 

Scottish I had a day like that too with bf. I assumed it was a growth sprout and it went away after a few days. Then it happened again at 3 weeks. It's so rough and makes you want to quit bf but don't worry it will get better soon :hugs:


----------



## bella21

awfully quiet here the past couple hours....we need some babies to be born!!!


----------



## Sooz

Honestly Scottish, I cope by not looking at the clock. Ever. I find you're only as tired as you think you should be so not knowing how little sleep I've had works best for me.


----------



## babyhopes2010

hi

been having alot of signs for few days, mw checked me 3cm 80% effaced and she can feel 2/5th babies head yey


----------



## JenzyKY

Hope it's soon babyhopes!!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Got my growth scan in 6.5 hours and counting to see why little miss hasn't grown for two weeks! Hopefully the fundal measuring thing is just off and she is fine!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Congrats on your beautiful daughter lolpants! Bet you are so relieved shes here after such a long wait! Big hugs :hugs:
> 
> DF myles is gorgeous such cute cheeks!
> 
> Well Hama has been feeding non stop again. He doesn't sleep for more than one hour! No joke and today he fed every 20 mins! Only had a break when we went to register him. I have been giving him a bottle every night at 10pm which settles him and he falls asleep about 11 sucking on me for comfort and sleeps 3-4 hours. That's his longest stretch then he's awake again feeding hourly to 2 hourly. I know it's still early days but bf is so hard like this, I've only coped as my mum is staying until Saturday then I will struggle to get things done. How are you all managing with bf demands? Xxx

I am wondering the same when DH is back to work :haha: I kinda do what soozs suggest dont clock watch, feed lying down at night so your resting or even during the day if you can, have you thought about baby wearing, I have a wrap I am going to use if Ryan is fussy and I need to cook or that! may be and you do have to be careful but seeing if it is a comfort thing and a soother might help if that is the case, they do say to be careful in case of nipple confusion. could be he is working hard at increasing your milk supply so see how he is after 24 hours as well you might find he settles better!
las night was my first good night we both slept, fed and went straight back to sleep :happydance: fx it contuniues now.



babyhopes2010 said:


> hi
> 
> been having alot of signs for few days, mw checked me 3cm 80% effaced and she can feel 2/5th babies head yey


oh it will not be long!!! you will go quick I think :happydance:



Baby_Dreams said:


> Got my growth scan in 6.5 hours and counting to see why little miss hasn't grown for two weeks! Hopefully the fundal measuring thing is just off and she is fine!

good luck and I have a feeling your fine, normally they do not rely on fundal height at this point as it is not accurate as if baby has moved down in to pelvis fundal will appear smaller or the same! but always good to get checked


----------



## Scottish

Celtic I was about to ask about the baby wearing thing. I will be needing help next week when family and oh away and I am on my own. A sling would be great to wear to feed if he's having a really fussy day and I need stuff done. Do u have a good link where I can find a sling which I could use to feed with? 

Good luck baby hopes hope you have your baby here soon!

Good luck at scan baby dreams


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Thank you, she did say she is engaged now so possibly why!


----------



## onebumpplease

Thanks Sooz, I really want more than one, hope I come around. 

Rowan was 9pounds2 unfortunately as it obviously was a major factor in her shoulder distocia (sp?)


----------



## babyhopes2010

Baby_Dreams said:


> Got my growth scan in 6.5 hours and counting to see why little miss hasn't grown for two weeks! Hopefully the fundal measuring thing is just off and she is fine!

please try not to worry about fundal height. mine dropped from measuring 45 weeks at 36 weeks to 38 weeks at 38 weeks:thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Celtic I was about to ask about the baby wearing thing. I will be needing help next week when family and oh away and I am on my own. A sling would be great to wear to feed if he's having a really fussy day and I need stuff done. Do u have a good link where I can find a sling which I could use to feed with?
> 
> Good luck baby hopes hope you have your baby here soon!
> 
> Good luck at scan baby dreams

I have a stretchy wrap I got it off a girl on facebook she does not do them any more now but this girl does them https://www.facebook.com/SnugiWraps?fref=ts here website https://www.snugiwraps.co.uk/stretchy-wraps-85-w.asp I am going to get another one of these, there are great youtube videos on how wear baby and positions for feeding.

I did have a baby born but and they are ok for wearing for a short amount of time, but can sometimes be bad for baby hips and legs so do not bother with it any more :flower:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Sounds like we have some more babies coming soon! :)

Does anyone else's baby grunt and make alot of noise while they are sleeping?


----------



## mac1979

Jolley-Mine makes raptor sounds when he falls asleep when finishing a bottle. One of these days I am going to have my phone ready so I can record it. He makes little sighing sounds when he sleeps too. 

So we had an amazing moment last night. I was doing tummy time with Darth Raptor on my chest since he was really fussy and that usually calms him down and he lifted his head up. Twice. It was only for a second each time, and he probably won't do it again for a couple of weeks, but he did it. Also, (mushy alert) DH took the 7:30 am feed today so I could sleep and then brought me breakfast in bed. Bacon, egg and cheese on a bagel with OJ. I started crying since he was being so sweet, I kinda love all the men in my life (this includes the dog).


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img855.imageshack.us/img855/7403/1qnx.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Scottish

Thanks Celtic for the link. It looks like a comfy wrap ! I will have good look later on xx

Mac aww that's so sweet of him! I live your aviator photo so sweet xxx

Baby hopes lovely bump :) enjoy your bump before baba comes hehe


----------



## pola17

Mac,

Your hubby should send tips to mine! :haha:


----------



## JenzyKY

Mine makes all kinds of sounds sleeping. I don't know how you all who have them in your room sleep. It would keep me up all night.


----------



## bella21

aww i can't wait to hear my little boy make noises in his sleep :cloud9: 

but I'm REALLY sick of people asking me if the baby is here yet. My mom telling me to have sex to get him out. People telling me to do squats and lunges and walk. My nana telling my mom that I already have PPD - the babies not even freakin born yet :wacko:


----------



## pola17

Actually Mikael´s sleepy sounds allow me to sleep! :haha:
He makes piggy like sounds when he tries to suck his hands! :rofl: :cloud9:


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats LOL! Im dumb with the time difference... Was Melody born on the 14th? Just wanting to make sure i have it right this time :haha:

We are good... very busy!


----------



## mac1979

I think we are going to put our little Sith Lord in his crib in a few weeks. We have him sleeping in a pack and play by our bed now we put him in it last night one way and when he woke me up demand to be be fed at 3 am he had shifted and was laying with his head on a different side (basically he made a perfect 90 degree turn). With that much movement I think it may be crib time.


----------



## Angelmarie

Twinkletots! So pleased you decided to post again. I have thought about you often and hoped all was going ok. Those pictures are gorgeous especially the one of Amber with her big sister- so loving and protective. I will keep thinking of you and hoping that everything goes as smoothly as possible. Please stay with us on this thread. It's so good to hear your updates. As the others have said - we are all here for you:hugs:

Baby hopes- lovely bump! Scottish is right - enjoy it before baby comes. I miss my bump! 

That's a great link, Celtic. I'm going to have a look too. I have a buggy board for the bugaboo but I hate it- the bugaboo is such a dream to push but not with a toddler on too :dohh: I think I'm going to need a sling so I can push Caelan in his Zia. 

Bella - hope you're not waiting for baby Chase too much longer! 

:hugs:


----------



## babyblip

Due tomorrow 17th August lol it's come round so quickly but she is showing no signs of appearing lol x


----------



## Barhanita

Lena like to sigh when she is asleep. She makes funny noises waking up.

Mac, I LOVE your userpic.

Babyhopes, beautiful bump. I was uploading my pregnancy photoshoot on FB yesterday and realized how I miss the belly.

Sorry bella! It annoying even for, and I had her at 37 weeks. Cannot imagine how horrible at get further on


----------



## Angelmarie

Forgot my AFM :dohh:

ALl ok. Amelie is still being fab. Had the health visitor here yesterday. She now weighs 8lb! (She was born 7lb 4oz 13 days previously) so I'm really chuffed with that. HV also said that Amelie is 'amazingly alert and mobile' for her age. :cloud9: When the HV was checking her over she was lifting her head up and was rolling from side to side on her back. Oh oh! :haha: 
We go through loads of nappies because she poops sooooo much! :wacko:
Her cord is still attached and looks a little icky. HV said it was ok yesterday but I'm nervous about it. 

I'm also getting lots of twinges in my scar area :nope: and one side is sore with a stitch seemingly sticking out a bit. Trip to the docs early next week maybe? :shrug:


----------



## Sooz

Angel we have the same, Paige couldn't roll until she was several months old and yet Mason could roll and lift his head from birth. He often pulls up to stare at us during cuddles. :cloud9:

We have the sleepy noises too. He whimpers like a little puppy when he dreams. It's cute but it certainly doesn't help me sleep. 

We saw the MW today and he's gained 7oz in 4 days and is past his birth weight now. We see them Tuesday and then get discharged to the HV. 

Ladies who have other toddlers how are they taking it? Mason has been a dream but Paige is really acting up today. It's been really stressful. :(


----------



## Barhanita

We took some pictures outside today: HERE. Which one should be my avatar?


----------



## Barhanita

My weight is going down so rapidly.. I am again in "underweight" BMI category. And now I eat A LOT! :-(


----------



## bella21

aww im so glad everyones little ones are doing so well ... i love hearing everybody talk about them!! 

bar- such cute pics!! i like the ones of you staring at lena, they seem so motherly and loving if that makes sense :) 


TMI but was in the bathroom for like 25 minutes today! :blush: now i have a nice little hemorrhoid :nope:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar those pictures are lovely! Lena is adorable and you are very pretty :)

Isabela also makes the cutest noises when sleeping. She makes a squealing sound too and me and DH say she's a little bird because it's like a beep. :cloud9:

She's been very needy today and wont nap :( She want to be held and i haven't been able to do much, i'm really tired


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Mac that is so cute haha! :) Love your pic also!

Angel I get those same twinges in my stitch area too, they really hurt sometimes! 

I'm glad I'm not the only one with a noisy baby!:haha: I'm sure I would sleep better if she was in the other room but I just get too worried about her being alone still so I'm going to wait till she's a little older


----------



## JenzyKY

Sooz, I don't have a toddler but I have a friend on facebook that has a 2 month old and a 2 year old. Her 2 year old is having a hard time and acts up a lot. Just yesterday he threw something at the baby and just barely missed him! Eek! 

Henry isn't up in his room but is in the pack n play in the living room right outside our room. It is just far enough away that I don't hear every single noise but close enough I don't have to worry.

I still don't feel recovered from my delivery. I get pain with activity. Is that normal?


----------



## Barhanita

Jenzy, my doctor said it might take up to 6 weeks. Are you still bleeding? What kind of pain?

We tried being intimate, and it hurt.. I guess it's a bit too soon.


----------



## JenzyKY

I bleed little amounts. Just enough to be annoying. I find the stupid pads to be irritating. Can't wait to not have to use them anymore. The pain almost seems to be like nerve pain and where I had a few stitches hurts if I lift something like his car seat. I guess I just want to feel normal again. My body doesn't look too far off pre-pregnancy as I'm only up 7 lb now but I don't feel like I did beforehand. I took a long walk today with Henry and now I hurt.


----------



## Barhanita

I am sorry... Sounds horrible. I have some discomfort when walking, but not enough to actually call it "pain". I certainly don't feel like I did before having her yet. But just 4 weeks ago I pushed 7+ lb baby out, so I don't expect to be back to normal right away. But I do miss it. I really want to start running, but I am not sure if I can without my milk supply dropping. When is it safe to start? After 6 weeks?


----------



## JenzyKY

It is less every day so hopefully by the time I'm a month out like you I'll feel better. It is all a new experience so maybe I just have unrealistic expectations and I'm going a bit stir crazy at home by myself all day. 

I think the running is at 6 weeks. I don't know about milk supply though. I've never been a big exerciser...


----------



## Barhanita

I has expectations of being more active - going places with her, enjoying active time. But we just stay home working on breastfeeding. Once she finally learns how to BF, I hope to be more mobile. Because I actually love driving with her, walking with her. I feel somewhat confined staying home all the time. That's why I think running could be great for me - getting out of the house all by myself, enjoying the weather. And working on my body as a bonus.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bar and Jenzy I'm going stir crazy too! I feel like I live in my bedroom breastfeeding and changing diapers all day! Haha I can't wait to go start doing stuff and being able to take her


----------



## mac1979

Those are partially the reasons I am about to give up on breastfeeding (or at least all the expressing). DH told me was getting concerned about PPD. I wasn't myself, not caring about my appearance (I was going days between showering) not wanting to leave the house and crying all the time. I have had to make the choice to do mostly formula for my mental health. Also, he is a hungry little guy, 4 oz of formula every 3-4 hours and 5 oz before bed at night the most he will sleep after his big bottle is 6 hours and that has only happened twice. Could you imagine how much breast milk that would be to keep up considering how much faster it is digested. I would go nuts.


----------



## Dragonfly

4 days of pads and my vag is burned off me from them so I had to use cloth ones from Alex nappies. I just cant do disposables. So I am now treating a burn down below :( My son was the same with disposable nappies. Many years of hell going through burns that I assumed where from hormones or something. Chemicals are not good in them pads. 

Myles is a good boob monster anyway. Sleeps ok too, normal feeding stuff. Realized the other day none of my family only my parents have come to see new baby. Not even on facebook have they commented. My neighbors as usually have been more attentive and even got me cake and presents. I was looking forward to seeing some family this time as I dont get to see them. But seems they arnt bothered.


----------



## babyhopes2010

argh! :hissy:

would people just stop saying oh ull miss pregnancy,enjoy these last weeks!

ermmm no i hate pregnancy. i suffer from chronic back pain and im exhausted.!

never missed pregnancy last time despite having a vvvv hard newborn baby :wacko:


----------



## Dragonfly

babyhopes2010 said:


> argh! :hissy:
> 
> would people just stop saying oh ull miss pregnancy,enjoy these last weeks!
> 
> ermmm no i hate pregnancy. i suffer from chronic back pain and im exhausted.!
> 
> never missed pregnancy last time despite having a vvvv hard newborn baby :wacko:

I hear ya and no I dont miss it as I can walk., breath and actually do stuff now with my baby.


----------



## babyhopes2010

rant alert!

Getting a bit fucked off! My mum has been over since weds late evening,going back tomos. She was meant to come over to help me to the stuff i needed in the house. i have been running around after all 3 of them this week.! i get no help and its actually easier if its just me and Freya, Im exhausted as it is. and she hasnt got out of bed until late. so im getting freya up and fed washed dressed ect as well as entertaining her. Gah! i KNEW this would happen. To say im in agony is a huge understatement. mick come home earlier yesterday and they just watched me clean up, vacum on my hands and knees since its way to painful to stand up hoovering. and cooking whilst trying to control Freya. Sorry needed a rant! :S


----------



## Baby_Dreams

That's so frustrating when they are suppose to be helping you out!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> Those are partially the reasons I am about to give up on breastfeeding (or at least all the expressing). DH told me was getting concerned about PPD. I wasn't myself, not caring about my appearance (I was going days between showering) not wanting to leave the house and crying all the time. I have had to make the choice to do mostly formula for my mental health. Also, he is a hungry little guy, 4 oz of formula every 3-4 hours and 5 oz before bed at night the most he will sleep after his big bottle is 6 hours and that has only happened twice. Could you imagine how much breast milk that would be to keep up considering how much faster it is digested. I would go nuts.

Mac I really believe in happy mum happy baby, you got to do what feels right for you all and you have given your little guy a great start :hugs: hope you feeling more like your serlf and no more feeling teary might be a bad case of baby blues , if you do not feel better do get checked :hugs:



babyhopes2010 said:


> rant alert!
> 
> Getting a bit fucked off! My mum has been over since weds late evening,going back tomos. She was meant to come over to help me to the stuff i needed in the house. i have been running around after all 3 of them this week.! i get no help and its actually easier if its just me and Freya, Im exhausted as it is. and she hasnt got out of bed until late. so im getting freya up and fed washed dressed ect as well as entertaining her. Gah! i KNEW this would happen. To say im in agony is a huge understatement. mick come home earlier yesterday and they just watched me clean up, vacum on my hands and knees since its way to painful to stand up hoovering. and cooking whilst trying to control Freya. Sorry needed a rant! :S

did you not kill him :growlmad: I am so pissed off for you they watched you hover on your knees :nope: you poor thing!!! you need to chat to your OH men sometimes need it spelt out to them :dohh: please tell me you will ask them to do something instead of waiting on them to help! :hugs: you poor thing speak up and kick some ass ok 

Jenzy I think with stitches it can take a while to feel 100% your better off with gentle exercise short walks work on the pelvic floor as well it really helps :flower:

Bar depends on how much running you want to do, a lot might effect supply also watch your BMI if it is low take that in to account! it is doabale though I knew loads of girls in Australia who went jogging but had the baby in a buggy those 3 wheel ones :thumbup:

DF bloody awful how some people are :nope: so glad you have lovely neighbours :hugs: oh and so agree about pads will be so glad to be done with them soon and hopefully no AF till I wean :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/th_myles.jpg
How the kids are with Myles, this is heart melting. :cloud9::kiss:


----------



## Barhanita

those cheeks!

well, I walked 4 miles of steep hills yesterday! It made me cramping a little, but I feel so much better emotionally.


----------



## HHenderson

babyhopes2010 said:


> rant alert!
> 
> Getting a bit fucked off! My mum has been over since weds late evening,going back tomos. She was meant to come over to help me to the stuff i needed in the house. i have been running around after all 3 of them this week.! i get no help and its actually easier if its just me and Freya, Im exhausted as it is. and she hasnt got out of bed until late. so im getting freya up and fed washed dressed ect as well as entertaining her. Gah! i KNEW this would happen. To say im in agony is a huge understatement. mick come home earlier yesterday and they just watched me clean up, vacum on my hands and knees since its way to painful to stand up hoovering. and cooking whilst trying to control Freya. Sorry needed a rant! :S

OMG thats when I would make a dramatic episode and start bitching and crying instantly saying Im in loads of pain and I need to sit or lay down and I just feel shes coming, somethings not right and the house needs to be cleaned and vacuumed just in case I go so my AIL doesnt watch our kid in a dirty looking house. I can totally see this working. But I also have an 8 year old who would do this if needed. :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

Has anyone had a weird pulsating feeling behind their eye? It like throbs a couple of times with a dull ache and then goes away. Its been going on for two days. Its not in my eye its in my head I guess right behind my left eye. Even when I woke up to go pee last night it happened. I keep thinking a blood clot because I like to think the worst of things. Arggg its not a headache or migraine nothing. Definitely something I have to bring up to my doctor on Wednesday before I have surgery. :cry:


----------



## mac1979

Barhanita said:


> those cheeks!
> 
> well, I walked 4 miles of steep hills yesterday! It made me cramping a little, but I feel so much better emotionally.

Maybe that is what I need to do, just exercise a bit.

Henderson-it probably isn't a blood clot, I have had that ache before. If it was an impeding stroke it would more than likely be a massive migraine. DH had a stroke in his late 20s and that is how his started.


----------



## bella21

henderson- I've had that throbbing weird pain many times...still have no clue what it is :shrug: but i don't think anything to worry about

babyhopes: i know how you feel! granted OH is working 40 hours a week...i do EVERYTHING around the house! its annoying ! :growlmad: 

Well today is chases due date based on ovulation! lets see if he comes today :haha: sure doesn't feel like it!


----------



## Sooz

Hope you're not waiting much longer Bella!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Bella may be tonight :flower:

ugh think I have just been hit with baby blues feeling a little tender tonight, my boys are gone to my mil and DH back in work monday! think I am dreading the week ahead and lack of sleep is taking it's toll! on a side note I am blown away with how much I am loving having Ryan can not take my eyes off him :cloud9: so FX I feel better tomorrow and the week is much better than I expect it to be :flower: 

any one else feeling any pains or pressure :thumbup:


----------



## onebumpplease

I know, can't wait to hear next birth story! 
Celtic, hope those baby blues don't hang around. I feel that the lack of sleep is the major cause of my baby blues, but am glad it comes and goes...hoping it goes soon for good! Hate feeling so nervous, scared and useless!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic I've been feeling like that too, I do think the lack of sleep really makes it worse. I feel like if I got some good sleep I would feel better. I also think getting out of the house abs being able to go do stuff would help. Hope you feel better:hugs:

When is everyone going to start taking LO out in public?


----------



## Scottish

Celtic yes I get the baby blues now and then. I think I get it more because of the constant feeding and sleep deprevation. Also my mum went home today so I feel a bit tearful at that. Also the name I had chosen for my boy is obviously one that's not common here and foreign and I know my family are not to pleased as I've had no one text me saying glad he has name or nice name. My mum stayed quiet when I told her name and I know she doesn't like it. It's really upset me and made me feel like everyone will judge him now because of his name. My family from highlands of scotland so not many foreign names about and I think they worry what people will think. Hopefully my mum will come round soon and me to! Bf is really tough for me right now as evenings are made up of Hama constant feeding and crying when not feeding! Sorry for negative post but I guess I feel a bit down right now with everything. 

Bella hope u don't have long to wait! Good luckxx

Baby hopes I hope I get more help ASAP especially when lo arrives.

I am going sling shopping tomorrow as need something to help me get stuff done when Hama wanting constant feeding! Celtic the link you posted looks like a great sling, do u know how long it would take to arrive if i ordered one? I have mothercare gift card so going to go there tomorrow to see their slings.


----------



## ZooMa

Vivienne Claire was born Thursday, August 15 at 3:38 pm. Momma and daughter are happy and healthy; Daddy and Nana are enamored as well. 

Don't have time to catch up now. Will post more later.


----------



## Scottish

Congrats zooma! Beautiful name! You take care xxx


----------



## amethyst77

Congrats Zooma- love her name :)


----------



## Barhanita

congrats Zooma!


----------



## JenzyKY

Jolley, Henry and I have gone out multiple times. I'd have gone crazy by now staying home. Unless I had a preemie I can't see any reason to stay at home. I make sure no one touches him though.


----------



## Angelmarie

Huge congrats, Zooma! :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Zooma congratulations! I can't wait to see pics!

Celtic I also had a rough time with baby blues in the beginning but now I am feeling much better, I hope you feel better soon too. 

Bar, Mac and Scottish, I completely understand how you are all feeling. I started being more active and that sure helped. I can't take Isabela to public places yet because we have a really bad flu going around and I don't want her to catch it, but I go out to not so public places, walk and it helps a lot! 

Bella good luck! I hope baby comes soon for you!! 

Today Isabela is one month old!! Oh my! How time flies! I want her to stay little :(
Here's some pictures!





I also get my first cow blinkie :happydance:


----------



## JenzyKY

Congrats Zooma! Love her name! 

Borr, she looks so cute! Yay for cow blinkie!


----------



## Angelmarie

Borr- you have a beautiful little girl! Lovely photos! Happy one month! :hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Many congrats Zooma x


----------



## mac1979

Congrats ZooMa, beautiful name!

Well I did it, I decided at 9 am this morning to go to 10 am BJJ at my gym since DH is the instructor for that class. Trust me feeding a baby, getting him changed and dressed, finding a gi and my belt and eat some breakfast is not easy, but I did it. DH was shocked when I walked in with Darth Raptor in tow since I didn't tell him I was thinking about going. I had fun seeing everybody again and training, I will be hurting tomorrow since I haven't done any exercise in a while, but it will be good hurt.

Anybody hear from Mrs Eddie? I haven't seen anything from her in a while.


----------



## bella21

congrats zooma!!!!


----------



## Barhanita

Good job Mac! Isn't it wonderful, how great it feels to get out? I am planning on another long walk tomorrow.

Borr, she is so pretty! Congrats on 1 month.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Congrats on the new babies :)

Cant believe some are a month already :yipee:

as for me im just feeling sorry for myself :(


----------



## mac1979

This child hates me. Every time I put him down to sleep he cries.


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, Lena is the same way. She just NEEDS to be held. Sometimes we have luck with very tight swaddles and catching her in a very sleepy state. And during the day I nap with her on my chest. Right now this little girl in her bassinet, very sleepy, but fighting it. I hope sleepiness wins.

Has Xavier smiled socially yet?


----------



## babyhopes2010

mac1979 said:


> This child hates me. Every time I put him down to sleep he cries.

its so tough having a new born:hugs: freya screamed constantly and never slept longer than 30mins for months:hugs:

things will get better, babies just need to be held


----------



## Sooz

Congrats on your baby girl Zooma! 

Jolley we took Mason out straight from hospital to my work (so I could get my bosses to bring tea and entertain Paige), at 2 days I took him to my breastfeeding group and at 4 days to an animal farm. No way could I stay home 24/7 with a toddler.


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont put mine down Until they secure.I feed to sleep in bed and can sneak off though once Myles is asleep. 

Heres a pic of all mine as new borns :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







PicMonkey Collagegfd.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks girls feel a bit better today, think it had a lot to do with lack of sleep and not looking forward to being on my own :hugs:



Scottish said:


> Celtic yes I get the baby blues now and then. I think I get it more because of the constant feeding and sleep deprevation. Also my mum went home today so I feel a bit tearful at that. Also the name I had chosen for my boy is obviously one that's not common here and foreign and I know my family are not to pleased as I've had no one text me saying glad he has name or nice name. My mum stayed quiet when I told her name and I know she doesn't like it. It's really upset me and made me feel like everyone will judge him now because of his name. My family from highlands of scotland so not many foreign names about and I think they worry what people will think. Hopefully my mum will come round soon and me to! Bf is really tough for me right now as evenings are made up of Hama constant feeding and crying when not feeding! Sorry for negative post but I guess I feel a bit down right now with everything.
> 
> Bella hope u don't have long to wait! Good luckxx
> 
> Baby hopes I hope I get more help ASAP especially when lo arrives.
> 
> I am going sling shopping tomorrow as need something to help me get stuff done when Hama wanting constant feeding! Celtic the link you posted looks like a great sling, do u know how long it would take to arrive if i ordered one? I have mothercare gift card so going to go there tomorrow to see their slings.

big hugs :hugs: I keep telling my self the early days are hard ''great'' but hard at times I know they get better though wont be long before our little babies are playing and sleeping more and feeding better Ryan fed nearly constantly last night but he was very upset as well think we fell alseep around 6ish this morning and we both woke at 10 am phew thankfully I got some sleep! I never got a nap yesterday with him, not making that mistake today though:nope:

I think if the girl has the slings in stock it is posted straight away so a few days may be! but if she has to wait for fabric it takes a little longer :flower:



ZooMa said:


> Vivienne Claire was born Thursday, August 15 at 3:38 pm. Momma and daughter are happy and healthy; Daddy and Nana are enamored as well.
> 
> Don't have time to catch up now. Will post more later.

huge congrats :happydance::happydance: can not wait for a picture 



babyhopes2010 said:


> Congrats on the new babies :)
> 
> Cant believe some are a month already :yipee:
> 
> as for me im just feeling sorry for myself :(

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

babyhopes2010 said:


> Congrats on the new babies :)
> 
> Cant believe some are a month already :yipee:
> 
> as for me im just feeling sorry for myself :(

Almost there!! :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

:argh:


----------



## more babies

My LO was up all night as well last night and crying most of it too. And of course its a night when I have stuff to do the next day. Not that I've been getting much sleep but he's not usually like that. I'm. So. Tired. :sleep:


----------



## setarei

Congrats zooma

Glad things are looking up celtic, I hope they continue.

Scottish, I'm sorry that your family isn't being supportive of your name choice. I don't have any advice so here's a flower: :flower:

Jolley, we've been going out since the day after they got home since neither of us wants to take care of them both alone for extended periods of time. We usually carry then but sometimes we use the stroller.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I have just been taking me girl for car rides but I think I will start taking her places cause I am going crazy staying at home! I get anxiety and just feel restless. My girl slept horrible last night she woke up every hour to feed, I felt so tired I felt shaky like I was going to pass out. I need to do better at trying to nap during the day instead of trying to get things done while she sleeps. Can't wait till she is sleeping at least 4 hours a night! Haha

Celtic glad your feeling better today:hugs:sleep really makes a difference.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Zooma congrats on your baby girl!:cloud9::happydance:


----------



## mac1979

Last night was the first night I haven't been able to just put the Raptor down and let him drift off, every now and then I would have to give him his pacifier or put my hand on his chest or rub his head to sooth him and he would be back out. He would only sleep on my chest. I wound up sleeping in the recliner with him on me. DH woke up at 4 am and found me sleeping in the living room. He took the baby and sent me to bed while he held the baby. Both of us are tired.


----------



## HHenderson

That was so nice of your hubby!! Hes already a month old and still running the show. :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Oh no! Sending you all sleeping vibes like Henry. I am pretty spoiled. At night he sleeps at least 3 hours straight but up to 5.


----------



## Barhanita

Wow, Jenzy, you are so lucky.

Mac, could that just be a 6 week growth spurt? I hope he will go back to long stretches of sleep soon. Lena rarely sleeps for longer than 2 hours. 3 is her record.


----------



## Caitrin

Sooooo ready to have thebaby out and I just turned 39 weeks. Thought it was starting yesterday but it fizzled out. That's probably why I'm feeling restless!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Caitrin said:


> Sooooo ready to have thebaby out and I just turned 39 weeks. Thought it was starting yesterday but it fizzled out. That's probably why I'm feeling restless!


ooh could be the start :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Barhanita

Lena is one month old!!


----------



## HHenderson

OMG one month already. Time is flying by. Love the photos!!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Lena is beautiful!


----------



## Sooz

She's stunning Bar! Love her dress! 

Is anyone else bring bought baby clothes in just small sizes? I'm going to have to change a load of our gifts I think else half will never get worn! X


----------



## onebumpplease

Tbh my bump seemed quite big so didn't go crazy with newborn size, thought we could buy more if she was small. However although she was 9lb2 at birth, the newborn vests fit, its just the sleepsuits that were too short in leg. However won't have long in those vests, but with sicking up and poo explosions she is getting plenty of outfit changes in!


----------



## Scottish

Lena is such a sweetie bar! Happy one month to her! 
Oh and also happy one month to Isabella borr! She to to cute!

Sooz I have to much newborn stuff I know I won't get to use half of it! Such a Shame but shall keep them just in case hehe! 

Hama has changed so much in past few days he's so much more alert looking around and lifting his head up and holding it. 

I know I may sound crazy but does anyone else here feel like time is passing do quickly since the birth you kinda are grieving that your no longer pregnant? I don't miss being pregnant but I miss the excitement of labour and I was sorting out all my pregnancy stuff and felt sad its all over! The few days after birth are so bittersweet and exciting I also miss that now times flying by! Do use know what I mean or am I crazy :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

Scottish, I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## Sooz

I feel just like that Scottish. It's a crazy mix of emotions, I'm so up and down! I felt like it after Paige but it feels so much more final this time. I'm hoping once I can concentrate on getting my body back I'll feel better about it. I hate this in between phase of having a pointless bloated saggy tummy with no life in it, though my little guy seems to like it as a pillow. 

We skipped NB vests totally. His fat cloth bum wouldn't have fitted in them. :haha:


----------



## Angelmarie

Yes, I'm feeling the same. I just keep thinking of all the things I didn't do and will never get the chance to do now. Silly things like maternity photoshoots, hospital tours, birthing classes etc. and of course the mythical (for me) VBAC. 

I'm pleased that I have so much to keep me busy. If I had time to stop for a moment I think I would be pretty depressed about it. :cry:


----------



## JenzyKY

I have very little newborn and Henry definitely doesn't fit in 0-3 month clothes. 

I do miss the cute baby bump. Flabby belly isn't cute in clothes and doesn't kick.


----------



## Barhanita

Why is my 9.5 pound baby fine with newborn clothes? A, I putting it on too tight?


----------



## Barhanita

Ok, some of the outfits are too small, but a lot of things are still great on her.


----------



## JenzyKY

Bar, I find that there are many sizes in my newborn clothes. Like with my Carter's sleepers, I have 3 different kinds and they are not even similar in size. One is getting tight and one swims on Henry.


----------



## mac1979

Xavier fit into newborn clothes for a bit then I had to move him up a size because he is so tall and newborn onsies wouldn't fit over his big head. 

He has been sleeping all day long. He has woken up to eat but goes right back to sleep. He did this a couple of weeks ago for a day and I am thinking it is maybe a growth spurt.


----------



## bella21

hey girls! hope everybody's doing well! Getting fed up here...will be 4 days overdue tomorrow, and if he doesn't come by tuesday morning well be setting up an induction date for the next day or 2. People keep telling me to take castor oil and its pissing me off because I'm NOT doing it! And if one more person asks me "wheres chase" I might punch them lol. My mom came into town early and is staying until sunday. Hopefully she's gets at least a day with the baby if I need to be induced.


*MAC:* before my baby brain forgets heres an update on summerslam- Your boy RVD beat Ambros, but by disqualification. Shield got involved because ambros was getting his ass kicked, so RVD won, just not the title :( 

Kane vs Wyatt in ring of fire match was really good. Kane was killing him and then the other wyatt bros came in the ring and screwed everything up. Kane ended up losing and then the wyatt bros drug him somewhere to the back, kinda looked like an abduction, not sure where they took him yet!

Christian vs. damien- christian won, good match but nothing to ride home about!

punk vs lesnar coming up now....ill update more later :)


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Zooma!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Cute pictures Bar!! Happy one month baby Lena :) 

Isabela wears newborn and she's starting to fit in 0-3 too. Also it depends on the brand. Also some of her newborn wont fit over her head anymore lol. It's weird because she can't be weighing more than 7lb but she does fit into a lot of 0-3 and outgrew some newborn. 

So sorry for all of you with lack of sleep. I hope all your babies start sleeping more soon. We have been way to lucky with Isabela and sleep, ever since she got home from the hospital she sleeps from 9:30-3am and then again from 3:30-6:30 am


----------



## bella21

Mac: sorry baby brained anyway...meant cody rhodes and damien...cody won lol

christian lost to del rio! K got it right now :dohh:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bar Lena is beautiful!

Borr wow you are sooo lucky she sleeps like that! I am so jealous!!:haha:
I'm lucky if Jaylie sleeps 2 hours!

When do babies start to sleep longer at night typically? 

Bella hope that baby comes soon! :flower:


----------



## more babies

borr.dg.baby said:


> So sorry for all of you with lack of sleep. I hope all your babies start sleeping more soon. We have been way to lucky with Isabela and sleep, ever since she got home from the hospital she sleeps from 9:30-3am and then again from 3:30-6:30 am

What I wouldn't give for even just one night with him sleeping those hours! :sleep:


----------



## bella21

sorry ladies for all the wrestling updates but this is the last one i swear :haha:

*mac*: lesnar vs. punk-- awesome match! i think you said you're not a punk fan but he gave it to lesnar pretty good. Heyman of course got involved twice when punk could've had the pin. lots of chair involved and punk punched heyman in the face and put him in a lock. then lesnar got punk with the chair and the F-5 and lesnar took the win :/ 

caitlin and dolph vs Big E and AJ: short but sweet....caitlin and dolph won! 

cena vs bryan- BRYAN WON!!!!! cena got his ass kicked pretty good actually. Thought for sure orton would come out and cash in but he didn't! (okay as i JUST typed that Ortons music went off and he came out).... just stared at him and held up the contract!!! triple H just pedigreed Bryan (he was special guest ref)...orton cashed in and won!! 


sorry again ladies for the wrestling updates :) its over now lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Lena is such a sweetie bar! Happy one month to her!
> Oh and also happy one month to Isabella borr! She to to cute!
> 
> Sooz I have to much newborn stuff I know I won't get to use half of it! Such a Shame but shall keep them just in case hehe!
> 
> Hama has changed so much in past few days he's so much more alert looking around and lifting his head up and holding it.
> 
> I know I may sound crazy but does anyone else here feel like time is passing do quickly since the birth you kinda are grieving that your no longer pregnant? I don't miss being pregnant but I miss the excitement of labour and I was sorting out all my pregnancy stuff and felt sad its all over! The few days after birth are so bittersweet and exciting I also miss that now times flying by! Do use know what I mean or am I crazy :haha:

not crazy at all I feel the same more so than ever because Ryan is my last baby so trying to inprint as much as I can in to my brain so I wont ever forget :cloud9: I love children so much I hope I do not find my self clucky again when Ryan hits the one year mark eek :dohh:



Angelmarie said:


> Yes, I'm feeling the same. I just keep thinking of all the things I didn't do and will never get the chance to do now. Silly things like maternity photoshoots, hospital tours, birthing classes etc. and of course the mythical (for me) VBAC.
> 
> I'm pleased that I have so much to keep me busy. If I had time to stop for a moment I think I would be pretty depressed about it. :cry:

:hugs: I hope you find peace with that nothing worse than feeling robbed of what you wanted :hugs: 



bella21 said:


> hey girls! hope everybody's doing well! Getting fed up here...will be 4 days overdue tomorrow, and if he doesn't come by tuesday morning well be setting up an induction date for the next day or 2. People keep telling me to take castor oil and its pissing me off because I'm NOT doing it! And if one more person asks me "wheres chase" I might punch them lol. My mom came into town early and is staying until sunday. Hopefully she's gets at least a day with the baby if I need to be induced.
> 
> 
> *MAC:* before my baby brain forgets heres an update on summerslam- Your boy RVD beat Ambros, but by disqualification. Shield got involved because ambros was getting his ass kicked, so RVD won, just not the title :(
> 
> Kane vs Wyatt in ring of fire match was really good. Kane was killing him and then the other wyatt bros came in the ring and screwed everything up. Kane ended up losing and then the wyatt bros drug him somewhere to the back, kinda looked like an abduction, not sure where they took him yet!
> 
> Christian vs. damien- christian won, good match but nothing to ride home about!
> 
> punk vs lesnar coming up now....ill update more later :)


so hope you beat induction and can not blame you for not going near castor oil :thumbup:


----------



## HHenderson

So feel like crying right now! :cry:

My daughters first day back to school. :cry:
Her bus was 20 minutes late :cry:
My pack and play I was going to use for the baby's bassinet is a DEATH TRAP :cry:
Tried ordering a real bassinet online and it keeps saying my card information is wrong when I and my husband went over it and its RIGHT :cry:
3 more days until baby is born and it hasnt even hit me yet :cry:

Boohoo to today. :sad2:


----------



## JenzyKY

Why is your pack n play a death trap


----------



## HHenderson

Because its way too puffy, not straight and is too flimsy. Its brand new too. I guess I either got a cheap one or they aren't the same as 9 years ago. But I'm just being cheap. Should have just bought the bassinet like I have before.


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> Because its way too puffy, not straight and is too flimsy. Its brand new too. I guess I either got a cheap one or they aren't the same as 9 years ago. But I'm just being cheap. Should have just bought the bassinet like I have before.

ah crap!! can you change it :hugs: hope your daughter has a good first day back at school :hugs:

I am having a first day as well, 
first day at home on my own with only 3 little ones 

my eldest 3 are in my MIL for the week man I miss them something terrible sooo quite here 

on a good note, DH got up this morning and cleaned the house for me, even washed the floor's and then hovered the hall while getting some baby cuddles he was so proud of himself :haha: then he went off to work 

Health nurse is meant to be calling in today at some point to weight Ryan FX he has gained weight


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies, 

Sorry I haven't been on here lately. Began mat leave last week and was very busy doing some work stuff from home and getting some baby stuff done around the house. One of my very good friends also got married this weekend so was away for that.

Still no baby here. At my midwife appointment last week they didn't even check me as Isla is still not engaged. Since then I've been doing lots of squatting, stairs and ball bouncing and I think she may have moved down a little, will find out at my appointment tomorrow. 

I am guessing that many of you have had your babies now, I am going to try and get caught up with this thread tomorrow.

Sorry to be MIA for so long and hope you're all doing well!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on here lately. Began mat leave last week and was very busy doing some work stuff from home and getting some baby stuff done around the house. One of my very good friends also got married this weekend so was away for that.
> 
> Still no baby here. At my midwife appointment last week they didn't even check me as Isla is still not engaged. Since then I've been doing lots of squatting, stairs and ball bouncing and I think she may have moved down a little, will find out at my appointment tomorrow.
> 
> I am guessing that many of you have had your babies now, I am going to try and get caught up with this thread tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry to be MIA for so long and hope you're all doing well!

FX Isla is engaged for your appointment :hugs: good to hear from you :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Celtic and congrats on the arrival of your little guy! I'm so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Thanks Celtic and congrats on the arrival of your little guy! I'm so happy for you! :happydance:

Thanks he is a little pet :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I love his name too, my DH is also named Ryan.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs. Eddie said:


> I love his name too, my DH is also named Ryan.

yay! I love the meaning little King :happydance:


----------



## Nela

Peeking in to wave. I'm never around much on weekends and yesterday was OH's bday as well so I was distracted. Didn't do anything big this year though, kept it nice and simple... 

No induction! Woot! My OBGYN didn't agree with it when they discussed my case this morning before seeing patients. I have an appointment on Friday to monitor everything if baby hasn't already come but if nothing is out of the ordinary, they will give us the full 42 weeks. :happydance:

I hope everyone is doing well! HHenderson, I hope your day gets better :hugs:

Celtic, quiet with 3 littles ones huh? :haha: I guess you figured it out then! Maybe there is something about having more! Hehe I'm teasing, I couldn't have that many in this country, there'd be nowhere to put them. Plus, OH is not so young, I'd have to be pregnant like twice a year to make it work, which obviously doesn't... :haha: Hope you are enjoying yourself!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nela said:


> Peeking in to wave. I'm never around much on weekends and yesterday was OH's bday as well so I was distracted. Didn't do anything big this year though, kept it nice and simple...
> 
> No induction! Woot! My OBGYN didn't agree with it when they discussed my case this morning before seeing patients. I have an appointment on Friday to monitor everything if baby hasn't already come but if nothing is out of the ordinary, they will give us the full 42 weeks. :happydance:
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well! HHenderson, I hope your day gets better :hugs:
> 
> Celtic, quiet with 3 littles ones huh? :haha: I guess you figured it out then! Maybe there is something about having more! Hehe I'm teasing, I couldn't have that many in this country, there'd be nowhere to put them. Plus, OH is not so young, I'd have to be pregnant like twice a year to make it work, which obviously doesn't... :haha: Hope you are enjoying yourself!

:haha: yea that must seem quite strange to say when I have 3 to take care of lol 

so glad you get to wait out and let baby come when ready :happydance: hope your not waiting to long though!:flower:


well today was not as bad as I expected, kids were well behaved and Ryan is doing well setteling between feeds i got some washing done :happydance: 

best of all health nurse came and he has gained weight and his jaundice is fading :hugs: he is 7 pounds 10 onz now

trying to book some newborn photography really want to get some good pictures with Ryan and the rest of the kids


----------



## HHenderson

As if things couldnt get worse. :( Went to purchase a bassinet online this morning, they were saying my card security code was wrong and it WAS NOT so we went to 3 different stores today and a consignment shop. NOTHING!! Ahhhh so I made a new account online with the same damn card information and went to order the bassinet and the shipping inside of a few hours changed from Aug 22 to Aug 27th! ARE YOU FUC*ING SERIOUS!? Now Im screwed. My laptop started dying when to plug it in and the charger is broke, out of no where seriously! My cell phone battery two weeks ago decided it wants to stay charged for only 4 hours at a time. I am seriously freaking out. Cried for awhile this morning because I cant shake the feeling being fat and asthmatic that on Thursday Im going to die and am not sure if I should write my 8 year old a letter telling her how much I love her. 

I just want today to be over with and find $500 on the ground. :brat::cry:

Also been having a really weird back pain in one small spot but it feels like a needle was in there. Its worrying me. Shit what would put today over the top if I went into labor and needed an emcs. :gun::gun:


----------



## Barhanita

Henderson, I am sorry for such a bad day. I hope it gets better very soon.


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: hhenderson. Hope tomorrow is the complete opposite kind of day!


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> As if things couldnt get worse. :( Went to purchase a bassinet online this morning, they were saying my card security code was wrong and it WAS NOT so we went to 3 different stores today and a consignment shop. NOTHING!! Ahhhh so I made a new account online with the same damn card information and went to order the bassinet and the shipping inside of a few hours changed from Aug 22 to Aug 27th! ARE YOU FUC*ING SERIOUS!? Now Im screwed. My laptop started dying when to plug it in and the charger is broke, out of no where seriously! My cell phone battery two weeks ago decided it wants to stay charged for only 4 hours at a time. I am seriously freaking out. Cried for awhile this morning because I cant shake the feeling being fat and asthmatic that on Thursday Im going to die and am not sure if I should write my 8 year old a letter telling her how much I love her.
> 
> I just want today to be over with and find $500 on the ground. :brat::cry:
> 
> Also been having a really weird back pain in one small spot but it feels like a needle was in there. Its worrying me. Shit what would put today over the top if I went into labor and needed an emcs. :gun::gun:

oh huni :hugs: big hugs I think its normal to fear that, it crossed my mind the morning of my induction hope your ok and can get every thing sorted before thursday :flower:


----------



## Sooz

HH I hope you get it sorted, not what you need right now. :hugs:

Celtic we had Mason's newborn shoot done today. I can't wait to get the proofs back, he was awake throughout so loads of eye shots! :dance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

ooh looking forward to seeing some of the pictures :flower:

my sister had her big scan baby is all girl :happydance: and very healthy so happy for her :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Lots of contractions tonight :wacko:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Ahh I hate my phone I just tried posting my long reply to everyone's post and it wouldn't post cause I lost connection and it erased the whole thing!:growlmad:
I can't remember everyone I replied to now! 

Hhenderson hope you feel better and have a good day tomorrow :hugs:

Celtic glad your having a good day with your kids :flower: how exciting that your sis is having a girl! :cloud9:

Sooz sounds like the pictures are going to turn out beautiful :flower:

Babyhopes hope those cramps mean business! :haha:

My left nipple is split and hurts so bad! :cry: I have been putting lanolin on it trying to get it to heal but it's taking forever. Any suggestions on how to make it heal quicker?


----------



## Scottish

Celtic congrats to your sister on her girl! Glad all is well

Sooz can't wait to see pics! Glad it went well xx

Baby hopes good luck hope it's the beginning for you :hugs:

Hhenderson I really hope tomorrow is a better day for you xxx

Afm I am having an extremely hard time bf! Hama just wants fed all the time! He literally wants more 5 mins after each feed and doesn't sleep more than 1 hour during the day. I have been almost stuck to the couch for near 2 weeks and I am not getting anything done . I am at the end of my tether I don't know what to do. Every day I think I will persevere as it will get easier but it just doesn't seem to :( I give him a bottle of formula at night and tonight he drank 4oz! That was even after been fed from me 45 mins before. He's still awake now but shokd settle soon and give me couple of hours sleep. I don't want to give up bf at all but Iam worried my milk supply is rubbish which us why he feeds constant. I even express and today got 3 oz altogether. Anyone else really struggling with similar? Xxx


----------



## HHenderson

Thanks ladies. No child tomorrow, husband will be at work. I will take tons of naps! Lol Trying to take it easy before Thursday.


----------



## Barhanita

Jolley and Scottish, sorry to hear about BF issues.. I feel like for me BF completely determines my mood. On a good BF day I feel great, and any bad day - I feel horrible.

Lena her 1 month check up. She is in 54% for height, 57% for weight and 70% for her head circumference. No other issues. 

She has day and night reversed.. She sleep during the day and awake during the night. What do I do?


----------



## HHenderson

Barhanita said:


> Jolley and Scottish, sorry to hear about BF issues.. I feel like for me BF completely determines my mood. On a good BF day I feel great, and any bad day - I feel horrible.
> 
> Lena her 1 month check up. She is in 54% for height, 57% for weight and 70% for her head circumference. No other issues.
> 
> She has day and night reversed.. She sleep during the day and awake during the night. What do I do?

Do you swaddle her in the day? I found something on B&B that sounds really useful Im going to try. Only swaddle her at night. Get a routine going, it might actually help. Other than that I :shrug: My daughter was the same way but went away around 6 weeks.


----------



## HHenderson

Well ladies I managed to get an email about a bassinet. $20. Its blue too. :shrug: baby doesnt know colors so its ok. Its big as well. Tore it apart and bleaching the crap out of it in hot water. I dont trust anyone or anything. Will be washed several times and lastly in baby soap. Also came with 4 sheets. But Im satisfied for last minute thinking I wasnt going to even get one.


----------



## Barhanita

Scottish, I know, everyone recommends against it, but what helped me is to get a scale and weigh her every time before and after the feeding. So I know how much she is getting. I got one for $50


----------



## mac1979

Bar-I am starting a routine with the Raptor tonight. I won't bathe him at night since he screams during bathes and is wide awake after. I am going to put lotion on his legs (since they are dry anyway) the lotion smells like lavender and vanilla, put him in his sleep sack and give him a bottle (5-6 oz) and rock a bit. I also got a night light for his room so when he wakes up at night for a feed I don't have to turn on a brighter light (I'm not afraid to admit I have issues hanging out in the dark, too many horror movies). Hopefully this will help, we had a much better night last night than we had Saturday.


----------



## mac1979

Bella-thank you for the ppv updates. I can't believe they won't let Daniel Bryant keep the title, even though Randy Orton Jr is my fantasy husband. I see a match for the next ppv.


----------



## Barhanita

we only swaddle her at night..


----------



## Barhanita

mac, we'll start a routine tonight too..


----------



## mac1979

Xavier almost rolled over today, he just needs to figure out what to do with his bottom arm. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







1170961_10100359161025853_752799674_n.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jolley try expressing some breastmilk on to the nipple let the air at it as well, might be worth while double checking latch on sore nipple but also try different breastfeeding positions to help take pressure off sore point of nipple . My left one was sore and blistered but is ok now :)

Scottish never judge what your getting from pumping as what baby gets they are much better at getting milk out and for every onze you express they get double that. What about a soother hun may be he wants to suck I like Bar idea of weighing before and after a feed if your worried about what he is getting. But if he is getting lots of wet nappies and is gaining weight then he is getting enough . My 3rd baby was the same I don't know how I lasted bf him but it was around the 6 week mark it just got easier and easier and I think he was 23 months when I weaned I was 10 weeks pregnant with my daughter then he wod not take a soother or a bottle acted like soms one poisoned him . Fx he settles some what for you soon I would try a soother for sure or feed him lying down so you can get up and move with out disturbing him.


----------



## stargazer01

Going in tomorrow morning for my c-section! Getting nervous! 
Hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:
Will update when I get home from the hospital.


----------



## Barhanita

stargazer01 said:


> Going in tomorrow morning for my c-section! Getting nervous!
> Hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:
> Will update when I get home from the hospital.

good luck!


----------



## bella21

stargazer good luck! hope all goes well!!

my last doctors appointment is at 7:45am tomorrow, going to set up induction date :( I'm gonna push hard for it to be tomorrow night :haha: or just hope i go into labor tonight!


----------



## more babies

JolleyGirl86 said:


> My left nipple is split and hurts so bad! :cry: I have been putting lanolin on it trying to get it to heal but it's taking forever. Any suggestions on how to make it heal quicker?

Jolley I had a spot that was cracked and bleeding on one of my nipples and, if this isn't what you're already doing, I read to express some breast milk and rub that on your nipple first and let that air dry then put lanolin on it. Once I started doing the breast milk + lanolin that's when I finally got it to heal. Also, be sure to use to lanolin before you shower as I found it to be worse after showering if I didn't use it to protect it in the shower.


----------



## more babies

Good luck stargazer!!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic and Morebabies thanks for the tips, I will have to try those:flower:

Stargazer goodluck!

Bella FX you go into labor tonight! :thumbup: 

I'm so tired I hope my baby lets me sleep tonight


----------



## bella21

having contractions 20-30 minutes apart for the past 2 hours now. hoping they get stronger and closer together! will keep you ladies updated if they turn into anything :)


----------



## Scottish

ooh exciting bella! good luck, thats how my labour started with my dd :)

stargazer good luck hope all is going well xxx

celtic i do give him a dummy which he takes but he always realises soon after theres no milk in it :haha: i will keep going with bf in the hope it will get easier over next week or so. i have my last midwife coming today to weigh him so shall see if this feeding is actually doing some good to his weight!

barhanita i to would suggest swaddling at night but you do that anyway, hama doesnt really sleep at all so i know how hard it is. it will get easier though so try and remember that :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

Good luck stargazer! 

Bella I hope something is kicking off for you. 

Do any UK ladies know of you can get lactulose over the counter? My BM are not right, in fact it's getting excruciating and I'm bleeding every time I do manage to go. :cry:


----------



## more babies

Good luck Bella!


----------



## CelticNiamh

stargazer good luck today :hugs:

bella oooh sounds exciting keep us posted :happydance::happydance:

sooz I think it is !!!

scottish good luck at the weigh in today :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

stargazer-good luck! Cannot wait to hear your story :)

Bella-I hope its something for you. :) 

Babies seem to come in waves in here! :haha: Mines on Thursday so hopefully someone has a baby tomorrow as well.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Oh I hope it's me! ;)


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies!

Sorry I've not been around... forgot how busy a newborn makes you - plus I've had the blues and BF'ing issues. Went to a support group yesterday and it helped me loads and then went and had some retail therapy, buying a wardrobe full of baby girl clothes.. plus got 4 hrs sleep last night :happydance: So I'm baaaack!! :) Thanks for all the congratulation messages BTW! 

Zooma - super duper congrats and I also love the name!

So nice to see all the pics of the older babies too!

Good luck Bella - I hope that this is it for you and it goes quick!

Heres a pic of Melody for those not on my Facebook ..


Will try to stay up to date from now on! :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## Barhanita

Lol, yuor girls are beautiful.

Good luck for everyone who is about to have a baby!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Melody is super! x


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Lol glad your doing good now! Melody is beautiful :)


----------



## Scottish

Lolpants! Melody is gorgeous, glad u feeling a bit better now I also had the blues but thankfully they passed! 

I had midwife today but she didnt weigh him since health visitor coming thurs, so I am none the wiser if he's gaining. She said he's feeding well so weight must be fine. She also gave me a number for tongue tie clinic as Hama has tongue tie and said its possible that even though his latch is good the tongue tie may be preventing him from emptying my breasts causing the constant feeding. I wish now I pushed for him to be weighed :( . I have left a voicemail message with the tongue tie doc so hopefully they will get back to me ASAP! 

Xxx


----------



## bella21

well last night turned into nothing. this morning at my appointment i was 3cm 80%effaced and babys head is nice and low. she stripped my membranes and it hurt like hell! but I've been contracting every 10 minutes now. so hoping it worked!!!


----------



## HHenderson

:dance: good luck Bella!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good luck Bella!! 

Lol your little girl is beautiful :) hopefully you start feeling better soon :hugs:

We had the one month check up today. Isabela is doing great! She is up to 7lb 5oz and 19in long! She has gained two pounds this month and grown 2 inches! No wonder her clothes are getting tight :) her skin is very sensitive and she gets a heat rash all around her face and neck, dr prescribed a moisturizer to help but she didn't react well to it so now we just have to be patient. It doesn't bother her but its not pretty :( I wish there was something I could do to make it better


----------



## Scottish

Good luck Bella! I hope u have a quick labour! Xxx :hugs:

I have appointment in tongue tie clinic next tues so see what they say!


----------



## CelticNiamh

scottish good luck! not many places that even look at tounge tie here in Ireland 

Bella good luck your on the way for sure :happydance:


----------



## bella21

i hope so ladies!! still contracting and i just lost my plug!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Barhanita

Go Bella!!

Borr, great gain! We also gained 2 lbs in her first month and also grew 2 in.


----------



## Sooz

Sounds promising Bella, best of luck. 

That's fab you can get his TT seem Scottish. I really hope it helps with the BF. 

We were discharged by the MW today, Mason weighed in at 9lb 6. HV is coming tomorrow.


----------



## JenzyKY

Scottish, does Hama have good wet diapers and poop regularly? If so then he is getting plenty and his weight should be good. 

I had to take Henry for repeat labs today. It hurt my heart. I'm grateful I work in the NICU so I know not to worry about the repeat. I still hate it.


----------



## JenzyKY

Go Bella go! Hope it is fast for you!


----------



## Sooz

Just realised I never shared any pictures! 

Day he was born, 6 hours old:
https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/20130807_085118.jpg

Today:
https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/20130820_164409.jpg

https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/20130820_164908.jpg


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bella good luck! :)

Sooz love the pics! So cute :)

Sorry for asking a dumb question but what is tongue tie? Haha


----------



## JenzyKY

Sooz, every time I see Mason on Facebook I think how cute his hair is! I love it.


----------



## HHenderson

Sooz said:


> Just realised I never shared any pictures!
> 
> Day he was born, 6 hours old:
> https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/20130807_085118.jpg
> 
> Today:
> https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/20130820_164409.jpg
> 
> https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/20130820_164908.jpg

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sooz he's so cute!!!! His eyes are so blue!


----------



## Scottish

Sooz lovin the pics!

Jolley tongue tie is when the bit of skin attached at the bottom of the tongue is to far forwar preventing them from moving the tongue freely. 

Nhs description of it:
What is tongue-tie?

Tongue-tie is a birth defect that affects 3-10% of newborn babies. It is more common in boys than girls.
Normally, the tongue is loosely attached to the base of the mouth with a piece of skin called the lingual frenulum. In babies with tongue-tie, this piece of skin is unusually short and tight, restricting the tongue&#8217;s movement.
This prevents the baby from feeding properly and also causes problems for the mother.


----------



## JenzyKY

How do you all entertain your babies? Henry has a lot of awake time and he ends up crying as I can't keep him occupied.


----------



## Sooz

Thanks ladies, and yes his hair is pretty amazing! I get asked all the time if I had heartburn with him (and I did terribly). 

His dad and sister have amazing blue eyes so hopefully he'll get to keep them too!


----------



## Barhanita

Sooz, he is adorable.


----------



## pola17

Sooz: I made all those "OMG, OMG CUUUUTE" sounds! :haha:
He´s so adorable!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:

Jenzy: I have nooooo idea! Hope you get tips! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Good luck, Bella! :happydance:


----------



## ZooMa

Does anyone have that link about breastfeeding posted several pages back? It probably was about a week ago, because I think I was looking at it before Vivienne was here. I think it was from LLL but I can't find it on their site.

I'm only getting a good, truly pain-free latch after about 6-8 attempts, and sometimes not even then. She seems to sometimes go from a good tongue-stroking motion to a nipple-chomping fest and I can't figure out why. Will she just grow into it? It's so hard to push her hard and fast enough onto the breast to get that nipple in deep enough. Hubby has a decent eye for positioning, but even when she looks right it doesn't feel right. I think she might need to open her mouth wider, but I don't know how I can get her to do that. Maybe she'll have to grow into it?

We're only doing football hold at this point. (Do you UK ladies call it a rugby hold or something? Obvious I'm not kicking or headbutting Baby :) )

Now that my milk has come in, she only spends 10-20 minutes on a side, then is done. She'll often spit-up a couple teaspoons or more immediately afterwards, too. It feels a little like all our hard work is going to waste, but she seems content so I'm not too worried.

I have her first dr's appt / weight check in 2 days, but the first lactation consultant appointment available is in 6 days from now.

I know these are a lot of questions, and I will go search the breastfeeding forums, too -- but I feel like I know you ladies and was wondering who has similar experiences.

Thanks.


----------



## ZooMa

Sooz - adorable! Love the hair! He looks like a much older child in his expressions... Vivienne isn't opening her eyes that much yet. :)

Bella - good luck! We're cheering you on!


----------



## lolpants

Go Bella Go! :)

Sooz Mason is gorgeous! How is Paige getting on with it all?

I've had a constant feeding day today... good job I had nowhere to go!

Borr that's cute that at a month old isabella is less than Melody was born, and I think she's tiny! 

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Zooma the best thing I did was to go to a local support group. . I'm going back tomorrow as have a sore nipple on one side today.

Lol xx


----------



## Mattsgirl

Jack Ryan was born August 15 at 4:41pm 7lbs 14oz 20 in. long
They started the patosin at 10am and nothing happened. So at 1 pm the doc came and checked to see if I was dilated any farther (I was at 4cm a few days earlier) and I was still at 4. So she offered to break my water. We decided to wait a little while longer. 10 minutes later my water broke by itself and immediately the contractions started 1 to 2 minutes apart and were unbearable. So I told the nurse I wanted an epidural. It took her over an hour to get to my room and another20 mins to start putting it in. Then another 20 mins and it started to work. Right after that they check to see how much I had progressed and I was at 10cm and he was 2 knuckles from being out. But my doc wanted me to be able to enjoy my epidural so she let me take an hour and a half nap. Then after 3 contractions and 8 pushes I was holding my sweet boy.


----------



## pola17

Congrats, Mattsgirl! :happydance:


----------



## Barhanita

yay Matt's girl! congrats

Zooma, it was Setarei who posted that link, I just cannot find it


----------



## Barhanita

Jenzy, we talk to her, sing to her, give her tummy time, hold her. That's about it..


----------



## JenzyKY

Thanks Bar. I wish Henry would like tummy time. He thinks its time to root around for food and then gets angry.

Congrats Mattsgirl!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mattsgirl yay!! Congratulations! He's gorgeous! 

Jenzy I am an expert in entertaining Isabela she's up all day... We do.. Swing, bouncer, talking, singing, reading, play mat, music, walks and car rides


----------



## HHenderson

Are you allowed to dtd the day before your csection? Its been over a week and 6 weeks after.. just trying to please him one last time for awhile...


----------



## Barhanita

Is it weird that Lena is up 4 hours at most?


----------



## nic81

Going in for induction in a bit. Don't really know what to expect as I had an emcs last time at 38 + 1 wks.


----------



## setarei

@zooma is this the one you wanted: https://www.llli.org/llleaderweb/lv/lvfebmar04p3.html?


----------



## ZooMa

setarei said:


> @zooma is this the one you wanted: https://www.llli.org/llleaderweb/lv/lvfebmar04p3.html?

thank you!


----------



## Sooz

Zooma they do get better with practice, they have to learn just like we do. I have to tickle Mason with my nipple to get him to open properly and if he's sleepy it can take a few tries even now, he's a thrashers! :roll:

Congratulations Mattsgirl! X


----------



## Nela

Wow, all you ladies sure make beautiful babies! Congrats to all of you on your little ones. :thumbup:

Good luck, Nic81. Will be thinking of you and wishing you a smooth delivery! :flower:

Learning a lot from you guys, kinda glad to be going a little later now as it gives me more time to gather tips... :haha: Thank you ladies! :winkwink: :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HHenderson said:


> Are you allowed to dtd the day before your csection? Its been over a week and 6 weeks after.. just trying to please him one last time for awhile...

Im sure theres nothing wrong with it :)


----------



## ZooMa

Just realized I haven't posted a picture yet! Can't figure out how to attach more than one at a time... but here's something for your wait in the meantime.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lolpants

Congratulations Mattsgirl! Good that you avoided having waters broken for you, as it's not pleasant! 

Good luck Nic! I hope you have the vbac you want!

Henderson. . I'm sure it's fine, just make sure you wash :haha: 

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

ZooMa said:


> Does anyone have that link about breastfeeding posted several pages back? It probably was about a week ago, because I think I was looking at it before Vivienne was here. I think it was from LLL but I can't find it on their site.
> 
> I'm only getting a good, truly pain-free latch after about 6-8 attempts, and sometimes not even then. She seems to sometimes go from a good tongue-stroking motion to a nipple-chomping fest and I can't figure out why. Will she just grow into it? It's so hard to push her hard and fast enough onto the breast to get that nipple in deep enough. Hubby has a decent eye for positioning, but even when she looks right it doesn't feel right. I think she might need to open her mouth wider, but I don't know how I can get her to do that. Maybe she'll have to grow into it?
> 
> We're only doing football hold at this point. (Do you UK ladies call it a rugby hold or something? Obvious I'm not kicking or headbutting Baby :) )
> 
> Now that my milk has come in, she only spends 10-20 minutes on a side, then is done. She'll often spit-up a couple teaspoons or more immediately afterwards, too. It feels a little like all our hard work is going to waste, but she seems content so I'm not too worried.
> 
> I have her first dr's appt / weight check in 2 days, but the first lactation consultant appointment available is in 6 days from now.
> 
> I know these are a lot of questions, and I will go search the breastfeeding forums, too -- but I feel like I know you ladies and was wondering who has similar experiences.
> 
> Thanks.

yep we call it the Ruby hold :thumbup:

feeding does get quicker when milk comes in as long as your breast feels empty :thumbup:

here is another link for laid back breastfeeding it is meant to help with a good latch :hugs:https://www.llli.org/docs/0000000000000001WAB/WAB_Tear_sheet_Toolkit/01_laid_back_breastfeeding.pdf

I find if I say open wide as I am trying to latch Ryan on he opens his mouth I know that sounds mad but it works, he also take a few trys to latch on right. but it takes two weeks to get good at it :thumbup: also it will hurt a little as they latch even if it is right as they stretch the nipple but that should ease off sometimes if they have a tiny mouth it can take a little longer for it to go :hugs:

I second going to a group, my local one is soon so I am deffo going to that :thumbup:




Mattsgirl said:


> Jack Ryan was born August 15 at 4:41pm 7lbs 14oz 20 in. long
> They started the patosin at 10am and nothing happened. So at 1 pm the doc came and checked to see if I was dilated any farther (I was at 4cm a few days earlier) and I was still at 4. So she offered to break my water. We decided to wait a little while longer. 10 minutes later my water broke by itself and immediately the contractions started 1 to 2 minutes apart and were unbearable. So I told the nurse I wanted an epidural. It took her over an hour to get to my room and another20 mins to start putting it in. Then another 20 mins and it started to work. Right after that they check to see how much I had progressed and I was at 10cm and he was 2 knuckles from being out. But my doc wanted me to be able to enjoy my epidural so she let me take an hour and a half nap. Then after 3 contractions and 8 pushes I was holding my sweet boy.

huge congrats sounds so like my labour and pushing stage :thumbup:




HHenderson said:


> Are you allowed to dtd the day before your csection? Its been over a week and 6 weeks after.. just trying to please him one last time for awhile...

I say go for it:winkwink: good luck


----------



## Scottish

congrats mattsgirl, great labour story :)

zooma aww vivienne is gorgeous lovely photo xxx

good luck with section hhenderson! enjoy dtd one last time before baby comes !


----------



## Nela

ZooMa said:


> Just realized I haven't posted a picture yet! Can't figure out how to attach more than one at a time... but here's something for your wait in the meantime.

Adorable, Zooma! :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

<< my little family is complete (see pic)
how are you all? I duke in and out but cant type as baby stuck to me. Myles is doing great, gained weight and eating well. So am I , eeek breastfeeding binge eating.


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi all, 

I haven't really been in here much (moves too quick for me to keep up! :blush:) but just wanted to let everyone know I had Charles Jerome on Saturday 17th August. He weighed 8lb 10oz and turned up 9 days late by scan dates. 

Hope everyone is ok, and good luck to those still waiting! :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

aimee-lou said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't really been in here much (moves too quick for me to keep up! :blush:) but just wanted to let everyone know I had Charles Jerome on Saturday 17th August. He weighed 8lb 10oz and turned up 9 days late by scan dates.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok, and good luck to those still waiting! :thumbup:

huge congrats :hugs:

DF love your picture super cute boys :flower:


----------



## Scottish

big congrats aimee-lou :)

df your boys are gorgeous! you have a beautiful family xxx


----------



## HHenderson

Seeing all these newborn photos is crazy. Just think that big baby was in you! Whattt were superheros for sure!

Told my husband about dtd tonight and he freaked. What? Its not like anything is going on down there, shoot she wouldnt come out unless evicted I swear! :ignore: Ill just remind him 6 weeks.... :haha:

Last night I got good sleep considering tomorrow at this time I will be checking into the hospital. :help: I had this dream I swear was hours long. It was NUTS. Short story-the weight of the baby was extremely off. She was 7lbs 1oz. Also when I brought her home and tried to breastfeed she tried to bit my boob and for some reason I couldnt picture her face or anything. Come to find out when I put her down it was a cat or something!? :haha: So I told my husband that was not our baby and was freaking out. I asked him where the video was of her birth, so we watched it and sure enough it was NOT our baby. That video was the only proof I had that the doctor took our baby. :dohh: Im sure this is from my anxieties of her weight not actually being a moose and not being able to breastfeed. 

I have my doctors appointment today to go over the section for tomorrow. I have to mention for some reason my back/spine is sore like there is a needle in there? Im not sure if its because Im so close and I had an epidural before? Its making me nervous. 

Anyways have a good day ladies. :flower:


----------



## pola17

Congrats Aimee and zooma!

DF: you've got 3 handsome little men! :cloud9:


----------



## mac1979

Congrats to everybody with new babies!! I have been trying to keep up but not posting. Evidently formula babies can cluster feed as well. I was up with Darth Raptor from about 3:30 to 4 ish this morning and he took in 5 oz. Then he was up again at 6:30 and had another almost 4 oz, then just finished off another 3 oz. I am thinking growth spurt with all this eating. 

So, I was at Wal Mart yesterday (some of you may know nothing good can come after somebody says that) picking up some formula for Darth Raptor when some stranger came up to me and started lecturing me that I was essentially poisoning my baby and setting him up for obesity and a ton of health problems by not breastfeeding him and walked away before I could respond. I just forgot the rest of the groceries I had to get and checked out and once I got to my car I just started sobbing :cry:. As if I don't feel bad enough that I couldn't breast feed with the rotten start we had (NICU, almost no skin to skin at first, not being given time in the NICU without the phototherapy lights etc) I had a complete stranger lecturing me. So now I am back to being depressed and sad about using formula. I am ecstatic he is obviously thriving on formula and doing so well, I am still upset my boobs are purely ornamental.


----------



## Scottish

Aww mac try not to let other people's judgements upset you. I had someone today telling me my boy won't speak properly cos I give him a dummy! 

There's absolutely nothing wrong with FF and people need to take a long hike and get lost before they give their unwanted opinions. Grr makes me mad :( hugs to you :hugs: and remember your doing fantastic never mind what people think


----------



## HHenderson

Scottish said:


> Aww mac try not to let other people's judgements upset you. I had someone today telling me my boy won't speak properly cos I give him a dummy!
> 
> There's absolutely nothing wrong with FF and people need to take a long hike and get lost before they give their unwanted opinions. Grr makes me mad :( hugs to you :hugs: and remember your doing fantastic never mind what people think

OMG really!? My daughter had one until her 2nd birthday and I took it away. She speaks clear as day. Stupid people. I actually think 'binkie' (what I call it) babies are the cutest. The sucking sounds are funny and it helps calm them down.

Mac I didnt bf my first because no one cared to teach me, at least you tried! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## mac1979

I've never called a pacifier a binkie, I always called it a plug.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mac that is awful how dare she say that to you :growlmad: your doing your best for your baby and do not forget it :hugs: I breastfed for 4 weeks on my first, I had similar problems my first baby was in nicu on lights and topped up with formula so then weaned to formula on my first he is a healthy 12 year old now :hugs: you gave you baby a great start do not feel bad :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

Aimee, congratulations!

OMG, mac, scottish, this is so horrible. what's wrong with people?? I am sorry about that horrible stranger. So far I only had nasty comments from my father, but with him I kinda expect that sort of thing. Strangers have no business telling what to do.


----------



## pola17

Mac: defenitely nothing good comes from a wal mart visit! :haha:
Ugh, don't pay attention! People think they're entitled to judge other women! 
Probably it's a man with a small penis :winkwink: he needs to let down other people to compensate since he has a small tool and no money for a sports car :winkwink:

I understand you. I'm formula feeding Mikael. Even if he latches, sucks, I pump, drink special things to create milk, I'm drying, and OB/GYN said its hereditary. It happened to my mom and sis. I cry for not being able to feed my son the way I want, but DH and I were formula babies. We're not obese, nor less smart!

:flower: :hugs:

Next time, kick some asses! :gun:


----------



## mac1979

I don't know where they got the obese thing. DH was a formula baby and he is super smart and super healthy. I know of people who were breastfed that are not intelligent and obese. As mothers we are doing what is best, though it still hurts. I at least am looking at the ingredients and have picked what I think is best for Darth Raptor.


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Mac, I feel similarly and feel myself justifying my decision. I hurt because I feel I never got the opportunity to give it a go. But I also know how lucky I am to have her here, it all felt very touch and go this time two weeks ago!


----------



## pola17

exactly, Mac, we do what we can!
Unfortunately, it´s a dark world for women... between women, we judge each other, and so do men!
If a woman cheats, she´s a bitch... if a man cheats, his woman is an idiot...

So Darth Raptor is in great hands! You care about him, that´s why you´re sad! :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Mac and Scottish, they can kiss it. Utter bull.


----------



## HHenderson

AHHH severe thunderstorm weather right now. Sounds like windows are you going break and I JUST made it home! 

They changed my section from 9:30 am to 7:30 am. Made me very nervous and my kid has to be at the bus stop at 7:15. :((


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:



> AHHH severe thunderstorm weather right now. Sounds like windows are you going break and I JUST made it home!
> 
> They changed my section from 9:30 am to 7:30 am. Made me very nervous and my kid has to be at the bus stop at 7:15. :((


Oh wow good luck!! have you any one else to stand with her :hugs: so you wont have to worry about her!


----------



## HHenderson

Yes my neighbor is going to do it, were friends with them. We didnt have anyone and got super lucky that they are home tomorrow. :)


----------



## mac1979

I love thunderstorms. Send some to Nebraska!!

I turned into a minor thief today. I was in Babies R Us and there was a poopie diaper. I was in n my way back to the restroom and I realized I didn't have any wipes on me. I went and picked up a pack and used them before I paid for them. It was out of necessity. I felt like a rebel.


----------



## lolpants

Everything you do will have someone who is against it! Just ignore them! I was bf and I'm fat and thick! :haha:

I can only pump my one breast at the mo as I have such a sore nipple :( any advice? Cheers

Congrats Aimeelou

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mac how awful people can be... I was FF and I turned out fine (I think) :haha:
Also I think it's ok about the wipes as long as you payed for them after!! lol 

lol maybe apply some lanolin and breastmilk I've heard works well too? I hope it gets better soon 

Congratulations Aimee-lou!!

HH glad you found someone to help! How exciting!!

Isabela's photo shoot pictures came today... here's the link to facebook

https://www.facebook.com/lilydg/media_set?set=a.10151673354952880.1073741830.501747879&type=3

I am not sure if the album is public, if it's not you can add me as a friend so you can see it :)


----------



## amethyst77

Borr it tells me the page can not be found...


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Darn I don't know how to share then, can you try adding me on facebook so then you can see

https://www.facebook.com/lilydg


----------



## amethyst77

Have added you x


----------



## amethyst77

They are fantastic photos!! What a beautiful girl you have :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

amethyst77 said:


> They are fantastic photos!! What a beautiful girl you have :)

Thank you so much :)


----------



## Angelmarie

Congrats Aimee :hugs:

Good luck, HHenderson :flower:

Sent you a friend request, Borr :thumbup:


----------



## HHenderson

I cannot figure out how to add pictures on here from my phone. I dont have the app I just go to the website. I tried mobile version and web version and it wont let me click the advanced add picture button, nothing pops up to open the photo tab. Ahhh


----------



## JenzyKY

Borr great pictures! Just sent you a friend request! 

Henry was terribly fussy today and wouldn't sleep much. I'm grateful my parents arrived today as I needed them. Also several times he has gotten overwhelmed sucking while breast feeding and I've had to pull him off as he isn't breathing enough. Just a fail day. 

Good luck today Henderson!


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Darn I don't know how to share then, can you try adding me on facebook so then you can see
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/lilydg

I have added you :flower: here my facebook page https://www.facebook.com/niamh.uicheallaigh


lolpants what borr suggested works the laniosh cream before and after each feed but also a little breastmilk on the nipple helps as well. I also feed from only one side at each feed which gives the sore nipple a chance to recover comes in handy when they are extra fussy or hungry as I can offer the other side then :thumbup: thats what I did with my sore nipple. 


I am getting newborn pictures taken today :happydance: super excited :happydance:


----------



## Scottish

Gorgeous photos borr! I have sent you a friend request xxx

Celtic have fun at shoot hope Ryan behaves :)

I hae hv coming this morning, can't wait I find out lo weight!

I had began having to supplement more formula feelings as his feeding regime isn't getting any better :( I am so upset about it bit I do believe his tongue tie is preventing him from emptying my breasts properly hence the constant feeding, I am not giving up bf but will give some formula when really needed.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Gorgeous photos borr! I have sent you a friend request xxx
> 
> Celtic have fun at shoot hope Ryan behaves :)
> 
> I hae hv coming this morning, can't wait I find out lo weight!
> 
> I had began having to supplement more formula feelings as his feeding regime isn't getting any better :( I am so upset about it bit I do believe his tongue tie is preventing him from emptying my breasts properly hence the constant feeding, I am not giving up bf but will give some formula when really needed.

Hopefully if they can fix the tounge- tie you will be able to go back to EBF I know on my second I breastfed and gave one bottle a day we did that on till I weaned :thumbup:


----------



## Scottish

Thanks Celtic 

Hv just left and he weighs 7lb 15oz now which is 9oz above birth weight so excellent news! 
I am actually hoping they do snip the tongue tie as I really want to be able to feed him without turning to formula all the time. Yesterday he had a formula bottle at 5pm then another at 11pm then when he woke at 4am I bf him for 30 mins he still was crying for more so i gave him 2oz formula and he passed out for 3 hours! I know it's not good for my supply to do that but if not I would have been feeding him until 7am. It was such a good sleep I had :) in between the bottles he was bf on demand


----------



## HHenderson

:dance: 1 hour!? What!!!!!! ;) Have a good day ladies.


----------



## ZooMa

HHenderson said:


> :dance: 1 hour!? What!!!!!! ;) Have a good day ladies.

Whoo hoo! Happy baby birthday!


----------



## Scottish

Good luck Hhenderson :) yippee


----------



## Barhanita

Borr, I love the photos. She is soooo pretty.

Jenzy, sorry about a day like that. 

Scottish, Lena's tongue tight was pretty bad and she wasn't getting any food at all. But once they fixed it we trained her to use her tongue correctly (with our fingers) and now she definitely knows!

HH, yay! You baby must be born by now, exciting.

So Lena has been at the breast for a week now - yay! And I boosted up my supply with fenugreek and lactation cookies. BUT. Now I have oversupply and forceful let-down. So she is very fussy, gassy and spits up a lot. I hope it will regulate. No more lactation cookies for me (they are SOO good). And I am starting to block-feed. I hope she doesn't have a reflux.


----------



## Barhanita

Also, we went to the beach. It is an hour long drive on a windy road. We went there and walked, and then had dinner at a nice pub. Very challenging with a fussy hungry baby who constantly spits up! But totally worth it. Now we have our first family picture.


----------



## Scottish

gorgeous pic barhanita! and well done on the breastfeeding! i am hoping if they snip hamas tongue tie he to will feed better, fingers crossed!


----------



## Sooz

Lovely picture Bar, your wrap is stunning too! Do you let your let down off into a muslin to start with? I find that helps when Mason struggles with it.


----------



## onebumpplease

Bar I love your pic and the fact that you all had such a lovely day out as a family :-D


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Lovely picture bar!! Sounds like such a great time :)


----------



## lolpants

I've sent a friend request too borr.

Good luck Henderson! 

Lovely pic bar!

I've been using that cream.. they are up and down.. it's cos I have to use nipple shields and I don't think I position them right each time?

Lol xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Good luck Hhenderson!

Bar love the pic! Glad the bf is going well!

What are lactation cookies?


----------



## mac1979

Henderson-happy birthday to your baby girl!

Bar-I am happy those cookies worked for you, they may have worked too well though. If you aren't too shy about feeding Lena in public there are videos on You Tube that show how to use the Moby for breastfeeding.

I have been trying to use my Moby but Darth Raptor is so long that he looks really uncomfortable in the newborn hug hold, he is tall and is really scrunched up in there, I am struggling to find another one for a newborn that works with big boobs, a skinny (ish) waist and a tall baby.


----------



## mac1979

Jolley, if you want I can pm you the recipe for lactation cookies that I sent Bar when I get to my computer, they have a bunch of stuff to increase your supply and area super yummy.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Mac that would be great thanks! Cookies that help your milk supply? Awesome:happydance::haha:

I have a boba wrap, I need to try it out. Hopefully I like it. Is it similar to the moby wrap? That would be great to be able to bf with it


----------



## Scottish

Mac could you send me the recipe for the lactation cookies as well please? I need to increase my supply as I am supplementing with formula just now so want to pump more :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Anyone else feel like they are always hungry and wanting to eat? I feel like my appetite is out of control!


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, what about this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?featu...ture=player_embedded&v=R9Xq5MQT-w4&nomobile=1

Here are the cookies that Mac recommended. https://www.bellybelly.com.au/breas...eastmilk-lactation-cookie-recipe#.UhZVbWRxtrp 
But I think it was the fenugreek that helped the most, as I started to smell so badly like maple syrup.


----------



## Barhanita

I am always hungry! I eat a lot and I am losing weight to the point were I am concerned for myself.

The cookies are great. But I would also recommend the fenugreek. It gives you and your milk awful maple syrup smell. But is helps right away.


----------



## Sooz

I'm eating like mad but loosing lbs overnight. To be fair I think I'm sweating it out as I have dreadful milk sweats, my hair was soaked this morning, and I still have a stone to lose anyway.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Bar delighted things are going so well, your milk will adjust to Lena needs :thumbup: must try the cookies thanks for sharing :hugs:

Henderson hope all is well looking forward to your update :flower:

well photo shoot went great it was hard work getting Ryan to stay still and settle but we got some great shots :happydance: so happy, I had a good day today nice walk in the sun and saw my friend as well. Ryan has been fussy enough today wants to feed loads, I gave him a soother earlier to help when we were getting pic taken, but want to wait longer so I do not confuese him to much


----------



## babyhopes2010

Ooooooooooo think i may be in labour :wacko:


----------



## pola17

Yay babyhopes! :happydance: can't wait for updates!


----------



## onebumpplease

Good luck babyhopes!


----------



## CelticNiamh

babyhopes2010 said:


> Ooooooooooo think i may be in labour :wacko:

good luck babyhopes:thumbup:


----------



## amethyst77

Eeek good luck babyhopes!! 

2 days until my EDD- baby is 3/5 engaged. Hope we won't be waiting too much longer!!


----------



## lolpants

Good luck baby hopes!!

I have to try these cookies!!

Can't wait to see Ryans pics Celtic! We have a shoot booked on the 6th 

Lol xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

gonna try get some sleep. really dont want to wake my 21month old up unless i think im well into labour.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Celtic I can't wait to see the pictures! 

Good luck babyhopes!!! 


I eat like a pig, I am concerned for my body I don't want to get fat. I am just always hungry :( I eat and get hungry like an hour later!! Might ask my ob-gyn next week at my six week check up! Eek! Finally I can't wait to have sex lol


----------



## Scottish

Good luck baby hopes I can't wait for updates xxx

Celtic so happy the shoot went well, looking forward to pics !

I feel hungry a lot as well and even though I try to be good I still manage to find myself in biscuit box :( it's hard when I have no time to make myself proper lunch etc due to the feeding so I tend to snack. I also wake up in sweats! It's horrid I wake up soaked head to toe, yuk!


----------



## JenzyKY

Scottish, I'm so happy my night sweats are over! Hope it stops for you soon!!


----------



## Barhanita

Good luck babyhopes.

Jenzy, my night sweats wouldn't go away :-( Also, because of fenugreek I smell horribly no matter how much I showr


----------



## JenzyKY

Bar that sucks :-(


----------



## mac1979

So I have one funny story and one experience I hated and had to get off my chest and I can't post on Facebook. 

The one I hated, DH and I went out to a Chinese Buffet for dinner (with the baby). There was a group of mentally disabled individuals at a large table (about 6), and one was making a loud noise (I am thinking maybe he had autism or Downs) well at the buffet one guy said "They shouldn't have let those 'f'n (the "r" word) into the restaurant." It broke my heart he said that under his breath, I turned and told him that those guys probably have more compassion and caring in their souls than he could ever imagine. I almost cried at his hatred. 

Now, a funny moment. I was talking to DH about helping me set some mini-goals for weight loss once I get full clearance to exercise from my midwives, basically once I don't need meds for my blood pressure. He asked me what I want my end result to be and I told him "I want to be a MILF." Ladies, after almost 4 years I finally rendered him speechless. I was so proud of myself.


----------



## mac1979

About the night sweating. I am getting that too, I wake up to feed Darth Raptor and my entire body is covered in sweat. Maybe it is post partum hormones.


----------



## ZooMa

I'm so tired :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

Just sat here sulking in the corner :(


----------



## Scottish

mac thats awful! its such a shame there is so many judgemental people in the world! :(

aww babyhopes have things slowed down for you?

i went out for my first long walk today since i was in early pregnancy! it was fab :) i went to docs and got prescription for mini pill so will start taking it in couple of weeks. ive never been on it before so see how i get on. now i have a tuna crunch sandwich from greggs to look forward to :happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

Zooma big hugs :hugs:

That's rotten babyhopes :-(

Mac what a disgusting attitude that guy had! You've made me fancy a Chinese buffet ...


----------



## Dragonfly

I took some pics of Myles today. Hes 9lbs 14oz today. 
https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2819/9574923329_e533d8d135.jpghttps://farm6.staticflickr.com/5329/9577719214_2aa85bd960.jpghttps://farm3.staticflickr.com/2830/9576711454_092549bab9.jpghttps://farm6.staticflickr.com/5546/9576712326_d675e5c430.jpg
I am still very sore down below :(


----------



## onebumpplease

Awww Df those pics are adorable! 

Hope you enjoyed your sandwich Scottish. 

I am still bleeding red and have been clotting for a few days. I am also getting the odd shooting pain in my abdomen. The mw said it should have tailed off to brown by two weeks post partum, so have a docs appointment in just over an hour. Obviously hoping its easy to deal with, wee bit nervous...


----------



## pola17

Myles is so handsome, dragonfly! :cloud9:

Mac: ugh, I would have slapped that idiot! :gun:

Babyhopes: that sucks :hugs:

Commenting on the previous conversation you all had, I also sweat at nights, but only on the chest area, but my appetite is gone. Sometimes I just eat once a day! :cry:


----------



## pola17

Onebump: I get the sane stomach aches, and I'm not digesting anything! Is it because intestines are going back to where they were?

As for bleeding, I just started using those very thin regular pads, I don't bleed that much since yesterday. :)


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Pola that's good to know since we both gave birth the same day. I think I'm paranoid as mw said my bleeding should be brown by now...but maybe she was just giving me the early end of scale.


----------



## bella21

Hey ladies! Hope you're all doing great!! I haven't had time to catch up but I will when I get out of the hospital tomorrow! 

Chase Scott was born on Wednesday August 21,2013 at 1:59pm! He weighed 6lbs 10oz and is 19 inches long :cloud9:

Ill post my birth story when I get home and have my laptop, but I was in labor for a total of 29 hours, my first contraction was at 9am Tuesday morning! It was a very long and frustrating day and I did end up having a c section but I am so happy to have my little boy in my arms I love him so much already!!! 

Tty girls soon!! Not sure if anybody else went into labor or had their babies but good luck and congrats if so !!


----------



## Sooz

Congrats Bella! :cloud9:

My bleeding has tailed off and then started again about four times now. I bled for six weeks after Paige. :roll:


----------



## mac1979

Pola and One Bump-I had the exact same pain, it was gone after a couple of days and my appetite returned.


----------



## more babies

Sooz said:


> My bleeding has tailed off and then started again about four times now.

This is what keeps happening to me. Every time I think it's done with a day or two later it starts back up.


----------



## more babies

Congrats Bella!!!


----------



## pola17

onebumpplease said:


> Aw Pola that's good to know since we both gave birth the same day. I think I'm paranoid as mw said my bleeding should be brown by now...but maybe she was just giving me the early end of scale.

I read somewhere that even if it looks like you stopped bleeding, it can return :haha: I still bleed, but just like a regular period, so I stopped using those maternity pads! :thumbup: 
And since yesterday I stopped having those sharp pains... I think my appetite is gone, since MIL said she "won´t help anymore", so besides taking care of a new born, being a first timer, I´m in charge of everyone´s laundry, I wash the dishes, I clean the house, and most days of the week, I cook...
So, because I have no time, I don´t eat, so maybe that´s the reason! :gun:

Bella: Congrats on your baby boy! :happydance:

Mac: I want my appetite back! :gun: and some sushi! :gun: bang bang!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> Aw Pola that's good to know since we both gave birth the same day. I think I'm paranoid as mw said my bleeding should be brown by now...but maybe she was just giving me the early end of scale.
> 
> I read somewhere that even if it looks like you stopped bleeding, it can return :haha: I still bleed, but just like a regular period, so I stopped using those maternity pads! :thumbup:
> And since yesterday I stopped having those sharp pains... I think my appetite is gone, since MIL said she "won´t help anymore", so besides taking care of a new born, being a first timer, I´m in charge of everyone´s laundry, I wash the dishes, I clean the house, and most days of the week, I cook...
> So, because I have no time, I don´t eat, so maybe that´s the reason! :gun:
> 
> Bella: Congrats on your baby boy! :happydance:
> 
> Mac: I want my appetite back! :gun: and some sushi! :gun: bang bang!Click to expand...

yea sometimes it goes and you get what is a period for a few days :flower:

Hun you need to put yourself before the house and laundry:nope: they can wait and will still be there later you and baby come first :hugs: your no good to him worn out or ill from not eating 

if you could see my house :dohh: I have lots of washing and delph to wash! but I will get there and do as your hubby for help as well :thumbup:

Bella huge congrats on baby chase he is adorable saw pictures on facebook :flower:


DF those pictures are fab :flower: so beautiful :flower:

my boys are home :happydance: saw them for about 5 minutes then they went out to play with thier friends :haha:


----------



## JenzyKY

Pola I eat so much less and worse for me when I'm home by myself. The only thing I truly keep up with is the laundry. I figure people don't expect perfection from a new mom.


----------



## Barhanita

Bella, congratulations!!!

Pola, wow! I can barely just keep up with the baby. You are a hero for doing EVERYTHING. But maybe be a little easier on yourself?


----------



## pola17

Well, one say I cook enough for 2 or 3 days, the next day I clean. 
As soon as I wake up I sterilize bottles and do laundry. 
As soon as MIL returns in September, we'll hire soneone to help me with the cleaning :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

I clean and cook because MIL will gossip back in Armenia. As soon as she's gone, a lot if things will change and become easier! ... I hope so!

BTW, I'm having lately some bad nights... Mikael eats, we take off gasses, but 10 minutes later he wakes up crying. He has no gasses, he's not hungry, hot, cold or itchy. Also, his nose is good, breathes normally, and now during the day, he eats an ounce per hour and falls asleep, instead of eating his 3 ounces every 3 hours!
Dunno what to do! :cry:


----------



## Angelmarie

Don't burn yourself out, Pola. You need to think about Mikael, you and then everything else. In that order :flower:

DF-lovely pics :cloud9:

I'm still bleeding red too. I thout it was trailing off but came back. It's not loads but I'm pretty sure this is the longest I have bled afterwards. With Caelan it was a week if I remember rightly! 

Well I think the baby blues have hit me. I have felt awful today. I have cried lots (lots of things have set me away). Also had some bad news that our friend has inoperable cancer and they have given him a year. He is 32. I can't get my head around it :nope:
I am angsty and weepy and irritable. I hope my good cry today has at least got some of it out of my system. I was dreading Amelie waking up. Her cry was making me cry and I was cringing at the thought of breastfeeding. Just not feeling myself. Hurumph :wacko:


----------



## lolpants

Congratulations Bella! 

Gorgeous pics DF!!

I was gonna ask about bleeding as I was convinced mine had stopped and then it suddenly returned tonight! Seems like you're all having similar experiences; so I'm less concerned now!

Melodys back at birthweight already! :happydance: my boobs are doing good :haha: 

Lol xx


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Angel I have felt the same way..hang in there:hugs: my friends brother died today from an ATV accident so I have been crying from that as well. 

I'm still bleeding and passing clots too. Sounds like we're all in the same boat

Pola take some time for yourself..well as much possible while taking care of a newborn :flower:

Bella my labor sounds similar to yours, I was in labor about 26 hours and then ended up with a c section. Congrats on your LO :cloud9:

I'm so tired, I've had a headache I can't get rid of the past few days. Definitely from the lack of sleep! :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Oh and Mac I would have probably gone up and punched those guys! Idiots! Wow:growlmad:


----------



## pola17

Sorry about your friend, Angel! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

I seem to remember it come and go with the last two. But I am really sore down there. More than I was with Alex. Really feels like I was beaten down there, suppose thats what child birth is. Its started off my nerve pain so I have that on top of it all to put up with. And a tooth ache. Feel like I need shot right now and loads of new red blood back when I thought it was going.


----------



## Scottish

Does anyone know if there's anything which can be done to ease baby constipation? My poor boy only had one dirty nappy yesterday and since 5.30 am this morning he's been straining trying to poo but nothing coming :(


----------



## Sooz

Mason normally goes when we push his knees up to his tum or lay him on his side. Wiping the bum can also stimulate the bowels, a warm bath, baby massage, lying on your chest on his tum...


----------



## Scottish

Thanks sooz I wil try wiping his bum once he finishes feeding. I have tried moving his legs and rubbing his tummy but no success. I will maybe give him a massage as well xxx

:hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

Scottish, it helps to take Lena's temp rectally.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> Don't burn yourself out, Pola. You need to think about Mikael, you and then everything else. In that order :flower:
> 
> DF-lovely pics :cloud9:
> 
> I'm still bleeding red too. I thout it was trailing off but came back. It's not loads but I'm pretty sure this is the longest I have bled afterwards. With Caelan it was a week if I remember rightly!
> 
> Well I think the baby blues have hit me. I have felt awful today. I have cried lots (lots of things have set me away). Also had some bad news that our friend has inoperable cancer and they have given him a year. He is 32. I can't get my head around it :nope:
> I am angsty and weepy and irritable. I hope my good cry today has at least got some of it out of my system. I was dreading Amelie waking up. Her cry was making me cry and I was cringing at the thought of breastfeeding. Just not feeling myself. Hurumph :wacko:

oh I have had them as well :hugs: so much worse when your tired I hope today is better for you and so sorry about your friend:hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Sorry to hear you're feeling down Angel and Jolley :( :hugs:

I was told not to worry if Melody doesn't poo for up to 10 days. Apparently they get all they need from BF so don't have as much waste. Melody had her 1st poo explosion yesterday and it's finally turned a lighter colour. But generally she only poos about every 3-4 days

Lol xx


----------



## Barhanita

Sorry Ange. for how how you feel and for your friend.


----------



## Nela

Just peeking in amongst the chaos here to let you know that I haven't forgotten you guys but after a confusing few days that involved 4 CTGs in two days, I am being admitted to hospital tomorrow morning for induction. I thought we were supposed to be allowed to go to 42 if nothing was wrong but things changed yesterday again. I think they are also a little concerned about my pelvic pain and if I'll manage to push him out if I go more? :shrug: Not effaced, dilated, etc. at all so it's going to be a full induction and I need to stay at the hospital for the duration. I've asked for a private room if possible as I want OH to be able to stay most of the day with me and it seems that should be alright so that would be a nice little comfort. I've also opted for the Foley cath. rather than the tablets in the hopes that we'll see less issues arise. It's a slower process but like my OH says, we've got time. We don't want to rush my body to do anything more than we already are so hopefully this helps some. Anyway, I will be bringing my laptop but I don't know if I'll manage to be around much or not so I just wanted to say thank you for including me in the group and I'm looking forward to rejoining you all shortly if I am not around for a few days! 

Good luck ladies! Hoping everyone has a lovely week. :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Angel I hope you feel better today :hugs: sorry to hear about your friend, such sad news xxx

Good luck nela, I hope your labour goes quickly for you and baby arrives safely xxx :hugs:

Well my wee man has just had a good bowel movement he has been trying to poo all day without success and its been heartbreaking watching him but he eventually managed. It was very watery though but he's much more happy and settled now phew! Hopefully he gets back to regular now.


----------



## lolpants

Good luck Nela! Can't wait to hear your announcement :)

Glad he got it out Scottish! 

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Good luck Nela :hugs: hope it all goes great :flower:

scottish better out than in eh :thumbup: glad he managed to go :happydance:

Angel how you feeling:thumbup:


well I braved doing a wee bit of shopping on my own with the kids, it was hard going, my double buggy is out of action at the minute, so having a toddler walking while watching the others and my nerves were gone!! I was going to give up and come home at one point!! but we did it! managed my first feeding session in public as well! I was supper nervous Paul would run off on me but he was very good PHEW!! I feel drained now though and a bit :cry: seems to hit me sometimes in the evening I am ok now!! after cuddles from hubby he seems to know when I am feeling delicate LOL


----------



## Barhanita

Good luck Nela.

Celtic, I admire you

I am so hopeless about my sleep.. Lena sleeps very short stretches during the night and sometimes she just likes to be awake. Not getting enough makes me so sad and emotional.


----------



## onebumpplease

Celtic you are so amazing! I feel nervous and on edge being out with one child, I honestly am in awe at how you can cope with six!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Wow Celtic you are superwoman! 

Bar I know how you feel, Jaylie is the same way. It's so hard and tiring :sleep: hopefully they will start sleeping longer


----------



## CelticNiamh

ah thanks girls! I am just glad for my eldest he is 12 and such a help! ran after Paul when ever he strayed from me! still I am wrecked! 

Bar it does get better with sleep! I have to keep reminding my self that! esp as Paul is two now and sleeps through the night most nights and has been doing that a long time! :hugs:

on another note my 10 year old has just been sick all over the floor :nope: oh I hope it is not the start of a nightmare tummy bug yikes!


----------



## Scottish

Well done Celtic! You truly are an inspiration and super mum :hugs: xxx


----------



## mac1979

Celtic- you are a supermom

Bar-I wonder if is reflux keeping Lena awake? If Darth Raptor fusses a lot after a feeding he won't go to sleep since ha gets so worked up.

Nela-hope all goes well with your induction

As for me I threw my back out at the beginning of the week and it hurt so much but I was taking care of the baby even though I wanted to cry it hurt so bad. I eventually told DH how much it hurt and he voluntarily took over baby duty. He got up last night for feedings and has been doing a lot. He has also been forcing me to stretch for my back and I was just at the gym sitting in the hot tub and hope it feels so much better and I can pick up the baby again. Right now all three of my men (husband, Darth Raptor and the dog) are napping and I am getting some laundry done and getting dinner ready.


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, I am still not sure if she has the reflux. I think it might be the overreactive letdown... How knows. She just started walking up more. I have ordered some gripe water. I am just so reluctant to start the medication for something she might not even have.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Celtic wow! I truly admire you! :)

Mac I hope your back gets better soon :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Nela good luck!!


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, my back also hurts.. I need to stretch as well.


----------



## pola17

Celtic: *takes off hat* my god! How can you do it? :flower:
Mac: hope your back gets better! :hugs:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Mac hope your back feels better, mine has been hurting too. 

When can I start giving my baby gripe water? She cries alot when she's passing gas or before a bowel movement. It's sad :(


----------



## mac1979

Jolley, my bottle says 2 weeks. Your pediatrician would be able to say for sure.


----------



## Caitrin

Hey guys! Tried posting when my water broke monday night but the post timed out and didnt have the time to retype it before heading to the hospital! I've been so tired since this was my first chance to post again.

Roman was born 8/20 at 8:02 pm after 30 minutes of pushing (and hours of pitocin and an epidural). I was afraid for a bit that I'd have to have a cs but went from 5 cm to complete after a 2 hour nap. 2nd degree tears but he's beautiful. 7 lbs exactly and 19 3/4 inches long. So far ebf, just got my milk in. Jaundiced though :( has to use this uv ray device all the time and goesback to be tested again on monday. Love him more than anything! Will try topost more later...need to catch up on all of you!


----------



## Barhanita

Caitrin, congratulations!! Hope jaundice clears up soon.


----------



## Sooz

Congratulations Caitrin, hope his jaundice goes quickly.


----------



## onebumpplease

Congratulations Caitrin. Don't forget a pic, once you are ready :thumbup:


----------



## Scottish

Mac hope your back gets better ASAP!

Catrin congratulations! Have plenty rest xxx :)


----------



## Sooz

Eurgh all I can smell is sour milk. :sick:


----------



## HHenderson

:brat: my boobs look and feel like deadly weapons. Breastfeeding is not easy,. :(


----------



## Sooz

They'll settle down after a few days if you can hold on! :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Sooz I leaked all over my bed last night. Brown sheet covered in stinky milky stains lol got a fresh sheet on my bed now! Is the sour milk smell from leakage at night? X


----------



## Barhanita

Henderson, congratulations on your girl. Cannot wait to hear the details.

Scottish: we have milk all over..Carpets, bedding clothes. I stop carrying.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congrats HHenderson and Caitrin! xx


----------



## Sooz

Scottish said:


> Sooz I leaked all over my bed last night. Brown sheet covered in stinky milky stains lol got a fresh sheet on my bed now! Is the sour milk smell from leakage at night? X

Yep, it was all over my nightie. My boob fell out in the night. :rofl:


----------



## lolpants

Congratulations Henderson and Catrin! !

I leak loads too.. especially when feeding.. shame I can't bottle what leaks!

Going out for birthday lunch with my folks now :)

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Caitrin said:


> Hey guys! Tried posting when my water broke monday night but the post timed out and didnt have the time to retype it before heading to the hospital! I've been so tired since this was my first chance to post again.
> 
> Roman was born 8/20 at 8:02 pm after 30 minutes of pushing (and hours of pitocin and an epidural). I was afraid for a bit that I'd have to have a cs but went from 5 cm to complete after a 2 hour nap. 2nd degree tears but he's beautiful. 7 lbs exactly and 19 3/4 inches long. So far ebf, just got my milk in. Jaundiced though :( has to use this uv ray device all the time and goesback to be tested again on monday. Love him more than anything! Will try topost more later...need to catch up on all of you!

huge congrats :happydance: just keep feeding to help flush the yellow jaundice! must be a billy blanket! only two of mine manages to escape that lol just be aware it takes a little longer for the jaundice to go when BF but as long as they are waking for feeds, wet and dirty nappies then all is ok :thumbup: Ryan is still a nice brown colour from his 



HHenderson said:


> :brat: my boobs look and feel like deadly weapons. Breastfeeding is not easy,. :(

ooh milk is in so :hugs: it will settle and promise pain goes :hugs: ps love your avator pic :cloud9:


any one else have kids back in school this week :wacko:


----------



## Sooz

I wish celtic. :haha:
Nursery is shut due to the bank holiday. :hissy:


----------



## Scottish

I only tend to leak at night. And it's always from the opposite boob am feeding on. It's like my other boob gets jelious :haha: he feeds allllllll day so they never get the chance to leak! 

Celtic my dd went back to school nearly 2 weeks ago! I was quite glad as I think she would have been fed up at home with the awful feeding schedule am going through .


----------



## Barhanita

Lol, you can! https://www.amazon.com/Milkies-Milk-Saver-Breast-Collector-Storage/dp/B001SMBRWO/


----------



## lolpants

Barhanita said:


> Lol, you can! https://www.amazon.com/Milkies-Milk-Saver-Breast-Collector-Storage/dp/B001SMBRWO/

Wow cool thanks! 

Celtic , Phoebe starts back on the 2nd. . She only goes in the morning, but I'm dreading getting her there in time! Was hard enough as it was. I shouldn't complain though, as you cope with 6!! 

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

Lol I had us three out the house for 7:30 Thursday. It was easier than I thought. X


----------



## Caitrin

Bah, this phone hates me typing long replies...knew I should have copied my post! Going to make a few smaller replies and hope they work...sorry!

Thank you everyone! Will post pics and birth story soon. I have no idea how I made such a handsome little man! Everyone says he looks just like me too.


----------



## Nela

Celtic, you available to give me lessons on time management? :haha:

Congrats, Caitrin! Looking forward to reading the birth story :flower:

Soured milk smell? Ewwwww :wacko: Not looking forward to that part :dohh: Lol.

I'm sitting in my hospital bed with a balloon in my hooha. Contractions here and there but nothing regular or intense enough. I have a bad feeling I'll have to have another round... :dohh:


----------



## HHenderson

Ok ladies I have TIME well, 20 more minutes. Took the baby to the doctors and she has lost 13 oz. :( I guess because she likes to sleep and doesnt express her desire to want to feed as much I dont try to force her. And the exhaustion I was able to sleep 5 hours straight for the first time in 3 days. I got 40 minutes of sleep the first two days. AHH So I have to force feed every 2-3 hours until I have to take her back to the doctors tomorrow morning. I pray she gains the oz. IDK what happens if she doesnt. 

Story, she was born Aug 22, 2013 @ 12:42pm. 7oz 13oz 19 3/4 long via c-section. At first we had issues due to hospital not knowing what they were doing. Short story-they were entering the first sonogram due date of Sept 3rd and Ive never had that date so pretty much told me my section might not happen. My doctor FREAKED and told them to listen to her shes the doctor and figured it out they had entered information wrong. Apparently you cannot have a normal section without medical issues before 39 weeks anymore. So after waiting 3 hours it happened. I was NOT nervous at all the experience was amazing. Everyone was friendly. During the section was great and funny. I wish everyone's experience was like mine seriously. During being sewed up we did skin to skin and I breastfed. She did poo inside me but is perfectly healthy. She is a MINI ME. OMG my first daughter was blonde hair, blue eyes, bald her dads lips etc. My new daughter is brown hair, dark eyes ME. Recovery was ok, I mean who likes to be in a damn hospital for 48 hours. 

I love her and she is PERFECT. Will update with photos later, apparently my MIL says its time to feed again because she is 'head banging' lol

Oh yea my husband is fricken smitten. I guess when your older your feelings are more open than when we had our first at 18 years old.

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

seems like everyone has had their babies :(


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Nope I haven't! :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

Baby_Dreams said:


> Nope I haven't! :(

we can sit in the corner and sulk together:hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Henderson, doesn't she get a few days before she really has to start gaining? My milk didn't come in til late day 3/4 so it's not realistic to have a gain before. They tried to freak me out about weight loss too. They aren't expected to be back at birth weight til like 10 days maybe?


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Sounds good to me! Hate the fact that by tomorrow I will be officially overdue :(


----------



## lolpants

Glad you had great birth experience in the end Henderson. Health visitor told me they expect babies to be back at birthweight by day 20! I wouldn't panic yet. My LO likes to sleep too, but then when she wakes it's a feeding frenzy! She reached birthweight by day 10!

Must be dragging for those of you still waiting to meet your babies. .. Hopefully not too much longer! 

Well done Sooz! I hope I can get as organised! !

Hope things pick up for you nela! 

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

HH sounds like such a great experience. My section was also a good experience, the only thing bad was that they had to take baby away soon because of low birth weight but that would have happened also if it was a natural birth anyways. Otherwise, I feel the same way, everyone was nice and it was a good experience. 

I hope those who are waiting don't have to wait much longer :hugs:


----------



## bella21

hey ladies, having a hard time catching up as I've been in some pain and still recovering from my c-section, wanted to post my birth story :)

contractions started at 9am tuesday morning lasting 10-15 mins apart. around 3 they started getting much stronger and closer together so called the hospital around 4 and went in. On the car ride there my water broke. went into triage they checked my i was only 3 cm still. we waited about 3 hours i made it to 5cm and needed to get the epidural. After that things started to slow down. after 4 hours i finally made it to 6cm, they started pitocin to induce and it caused babys heart rate to slow down. They did the pitocin 5 times and every single time his hear rate would drop, they had me on oxygen, all fours, all different positions to get blood flowing and nothing worked. Finally on wednesday at noon i made it to 10cm. we waited an hour before i pushed to get the babys head down further as he was only at -1 the entire time. an hour later i pushed, 3 times, and his heart rate dropped again. I had the choice to keep pushing and risk his heart rate dropping and not coming back up or get a section , so we decided the csection. OH was by my side the whole time which was great and the c-section wasn't anything i expected, it actually went really quick! and once i heard his amazing little cry nothing mattered after that. I didn't get any skin to skin right away which i was a little upset about but i did get to see him while they stitched me back up.


made it home yesterday morning, i was still in tons of pain from the section and was really hard to move around and care for chase like i felt i needed to. luckily i had OH and my moms help. Chase kept us up from 2-7am last night screaming and crying, we think he had a belly ache but it was heartbreaking :( he seems to feel much better today and were about to give him his first bath tonight :) 

hope everybody is feeling great!


----------



## HHenderson

JenzyKY said:


> Henderson, doesn't she get a few days before she really has to start gaining? My milk didn't come in til late day 3/4 so it's not realistic to have a gain before. They tried to freak me out about weight loss too. They aren't expected to be back at birth weight til like 10 days maybe?

I really dont know. Tomorrow she will be only 4 days old. I gues due to the fact that Im breastfeeding its a big deal. We will see tomorrow what they have to say. Ive been feeding every two hours on the dot. Tonight might be a little harder because she tends to sleep alot at night. My annoying alarm is set though. I pumped milk today for 10 minutes each breast and I kind of know how much comes out of each and from what I see if she does eat every two hours she should be gaining now. I let her sleep in last night and didnt realize I should have woken her. I needed the sleep though, didnt sleep for DAYS. :shrug:



bella21 said:


> hey ladies, having a hard time catching up as I've been in some pain and still recovering from my c-section, wanted to post my birth story :)
> 
> contractions started at 9am tuesday morning lasting 10-15 mins apart. around 3 they started getting much stronger and closer together so called the hospital around 4 and went in. On the car ride there my water broke. went into triage they checked my i was only 3 cm still. we waited about 3 hours i made it to 5cm and needed to get the epidural. After that things started to slow down. after 4 hours i finally made it to 6cm, they started pitocin to induce and it caused babys heart rate to slow down. They did the pitocin 5 times and every single time his hear rate would drop, they had me on oxygen, all fours, all different positions to get blood flowing and nothing worked. Finally on wednesday at noon i made it to 10cm. we waited an hour before i pushed to get the babys head down further as he was only at -1 the entire time. an hour later i pushed, 3 times, and his heart rate dropped again. I had the choice to keep pushing and risk his heart rate dropping and not coming back up or get a section , so we decided the csection. OH was by my side the whole time which was great and the c-section wasn't anything i expected, it actually went really quick! and once i heard his amazing little cry nothing mattered after that. I didn't get any skin to skin right away which i was a little upset about but i did get to see him while they stitched me back up.
> 
> 
> made it home yesterday morning, i was still in tons of pain from the section and was really hard to move around and care for chase like i felt i needed to. luckily i had OH and my moms help. Chase kept us up from 2-7am last night screaming and crying, we think he had a belly ache but it was heartbreaking :( he seems to feel much better today and were about to give him his first bath tonight :)
> 
> hope everybody is feeling great!

Aww it took almost 3 days for my daughter to realize how to far and get rid of all that gas. :) Good luck tonight


----------



## Barhanita

Bella, I am glad all is well at the end.


----------



## Sooz

HH my daughter lost 12oz by day three, that was 8 percent of her birthweight. They don't like it to hit 10 percent. They expect them back at birthweight by 10-14 days. X


----------



## HHenderson

Engorgement sucks. Ugh I wanna cry!


----------



## amethyst77

babyhopes2010 said:


> seems like everyone has had their babies :(

I'm still waiting too x


----------



## ZooMa

I feel for you all still waiting to meet your LO's! I know this thread now seems focused on feeding and sleeping (or lack thereof). But hang in there! And remember the "due date" is not accurately named - it's just an average of a two week window when babies arrive. However, some studies now believe the 40-week average is not even accurate - add up to another ten days, especially for ftm's! I tend to buy into it since my baby decided to come at 40+10. :) Ha!


----------



## CelticNiamh

amethyst77 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> seems like everyone has had their babies :(
> 
> I'm still waiting too xClick to expand...


wont be much longer :hugs: let us know though :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

Bella, sorry you're in pain! :hugs:

I think I missed a lot during the weekend and it's so hard to catch up!

What's up girls? How was your weekend? :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey Pola :hugs:

I think the baby blues have caught up with me :dohh: yesterday and today I have had a few moments hope they pass soon :nope: :nope: last night was a shocker of a night! went to bed at 11 .30 Ryan woke at 1.30 and cluster fed ontill 5am we then got a little sleep till 7.30am and back to cluster feeding again! can not complain to much though he was doing great up till last night! 

had loads todo today as well so no nap might get to bed early if I am lucky :flower:
could not even go for a nap waiting on the health nurse to come to weigh Ryan he has not reached his birth weight yet 7 pounds 8 today I was sure he would have reached it by now.


----------



## Sooz

Eurgh that sounds rough celtic. I'm getting my best sleep as soon as I go to bed and then it feels like he feeds every two hours there after. Last night it didn't help that Paige was up twice too. 

I have to confess that at nap time today I let him sleep on his front with the movement monitor on and we all got a solid two hour nap. :blush:

How are all the mums using cloth getting on? I'm constantly on the edge of running out of nappies waiting on them to dry. :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> Eurgh that sounds rough celtic. I'm getting my best sleep as soon as I go to bed and then it feels like he feeds every two hours there after. Last night it didn't help that Paige was up twice too.
> 
> I have to confess that at nap time today I let him sleep on his front with the movement monitor on and we all got a solid two hour nap. :blush:
> 
> How are all the mums using cloth getting on? I'm constantly on the edge of running out of nappies waiting on them to dry. :dohh:

I do not know how I am functioning today!!! actually Paul was up as well twice as well :dohh:

I put Ryan on his side as he hates his back but trun him when he is more settled as long as your watching him:thumbup: 

lolpants happy birthday :happydance: it is my daughter birthday today as well she is 5 :flower:


----------



## mac1979

Hey ladies, I think my baby is a little congested. His breathing is a little louder than normal and feeding takes longer since he has to take time to breath. I am going to put him in his crib later with a humidifier on, but does anybody have any other tips for getting him better. He was also Mr McFusserson with fussy pants last night so neither of us got much sleep. 

Sooz-Raptor just started fitting into his clothe diapers last week, we got some Bum Genius 4.0 which fit well. I am just having an issue with our prefolds and covers since they seem really bulky when I trifold them to put them on. I need to find other ways to fold and use them. We also use disposables at night to take the weight off washing the cloth ones until I get the hang of the prefolds.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> Hey ladies, I think my baby is a little congested. His breathing is a little louder than normal and feeding takes longer since he has to take time to breath. I am going to put him in his crib later with a humidifier on, but does anybody have any other tips for getting him better. He was also Mr McFusserson with fussy pants last night so neither of us got much sleep.
> 
> Sooz-Raptor just started fitting into his clothe diapers last week, we got some Bum Genius 4.0 which fit well. I am just having an issue with our prefolds and covers since they seem really bulky when I trifold them to put them on. I need to find other ways to fold and use them. We also use disposables at night to take the weight off washing the cloth ones until I get the hang of the prefolds.

I use saline drops for quick relief but a humidifier will help it as well :thumbup:


----------



## Scottish

Guys who are still waiting, I understand it must feel awful seeing all is with our baby's but enjoy the last few days of pregnancy! Xxx :hugs: 

Ugh sorry yous had rough night sooz and Celtic, it's v tiring these first few weeks! 

I have hama at tongue tie clinic tomorrow and I am really hoping they will sort it as I think I may have to make the hard decision to give up bf as its just to hard. He now has 3 bottles of formula a day. The reason is because he actually never stops feeding only cat naps for 10-20 mins when bf and I am unable to do anything as he crys for more and I know he's hungry :( it's breaking my heart but I am at a loss. I do pump while he gets a bottle but can barely pump more than an ounce from both breasts. I think cos he is eating constantly my boobs only make small amounts of milk every hour or so. I gave him 3oz formula at 4pm and he's been sleeping since! 

Can I ask how long are your lo's going between feeds? Xxx


----------



## Sooz

I've had to order vest extenders because of the bulk of our fitteds and wraps, we were getting some wicking at the sides even though I'm using 0-3 vests, they're just too tight! 

I have five fleece fitteds which dry in an hour or so as emergency nappies but I've ordered a few more. Ideally I want to wash every third day not every other.


----------



## Sooz

It's hard to say with Mason because he cluster feeds but I'd say on average 2 hours max, but maybe 3 if we're out or the first part of the night. I tried to give him am expressed bottle last night but he wasn't having any of it. :roll:

I've completely forgotten how to give a baby a bottle. :blush:

I hope all goes well at the clinic tomorrow. Hopefully it'll be a turning point for you guys. :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

My daughter feeds every two hours in the daytime. Midnight to morning she will go 3.5 he's once.


----------



## pola17

Hey Celtic! :hugs: sorry you're having the baby blues!

Mac: I'm having the same problem! I clean his nose, and congestion returns! :dohh:


----------



## HHenderson

:cloud9::cloud9: My little bean
 



Attached Files:







082313110457.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lolpants

Celtic that sounds like my LO with the cluster feeding!! sorry to hear you have the blues :(
Today is a good day for a bday, is it a bank holiday there too?

Lol xx


----------



## JenzyKY

Henry goes up to 5/6 hours sometimes between feeds. Occasionally only an hour inbetween during the day but averages 3 hours. He gained to 8 lb 9 oz with clothes on today so he's getting plenty. Everyones posts about constant feeding and no sleep made me worry.... Sometimes he just wants to suck though so I give him a paci. He has a yeast diaper infection and cradle cap on his head though. :-(. Hoping to clear them both soon!!

Mac, a steamy bathroom can help too.


----------



## JenzyKY

She's so pretty Henderson!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Jaylie wants to eat every 1-2 hours day or night. Occasionally she will go 3 hours but not usually


----------



## Scottish

I really wish my boy went at least 1-2 hours between feeds :( only formula gets him a good 3 hour until next feed.


----------



## Sooz

She's gorgeous HH! 

My cheeky chap today:

https://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/MrsE2B0809/20130826_185430-1.jpg


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Jenzy Isabela is like that too... She eats every 3 hours during the day and has her last feed at 9:30 then wakes up at 2 to eat and then wakes up at 6... She also has been gaining weight well so I am not worried she doesn't get enough... I give her her paci also when she only wants to suck... 

Celtic I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

HH she's beautiful!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sooz I know I already said this but his eyes are so beautiful!!


----------



## Scottish

Hhenderson and sooz they are fab pics so sweet :) mason has such a cheeky smile there xx

Celtic I hope the blues pass for you! :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats HHenderson and Caitarin :hugs:

I think i got the first post up to date, please let me know if i missed anything! HHenderson - did you tell us her name?? i may have missed it.

Tyler had his 3 week check up today (hes 3 weeks 3 days) and he is 10lbs 14oz - thats 2lbs 6oz above his BW!! Gooooo Boob juice LOL


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Hhenderson and sooz they are fab pics so sweet :) mason has such a cheeky smile there xx
> 
> Celtic I hope the blues pass for you! :hugs:

me to!! I am a mess tonight think I am overtired and I think I have trush on my nipples so think Ryan has it in his mouth so in for another shocker of a night :dohh: why could i not have worked that out earler when a chemist was open :cry:

sorry for moaning :dohh:

good luck tomorrow hope getting the tt sorted gets you back on track


----------



## pola17

Hhenderson and Sooz,


Beautiful babies! :happydance:


----------



## Scottish

Big hugs Celtic :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

I think my breasts are becoming infected. No one told me breastfeeding would be this hard. My baby girls jaundice is still there. We have been going back to the doctors daily. So exhausting. Come on UV rays! Shes baking in the window light now. Lol


----------



## bella21

Chase feeds every 3-4 hours, sometimes 2 but very rarely. He is also formula fed so I think that makes a difference. 

I had a bit of a breakdown today. we were using the rest of the ready to feed bottles up from the hospital and today we used the last one so had to switch to our bottles and Chase had such a hard time latching onto the new nipple. OH wasn't around at the time and chase was screaming and i started bawling my eyes out because i was scared i wouldn't be able to feed him. OH came home during my breakdown and got him to feed, I'm sure me being worked up wasn't helping and i cried for an hour. I also think baby blues are starting to hit me :/ 

sorry to all those still waiting for their little ones....theyll be here soon!!

HH hope your bb's aren't really infected...keep a good eye on it for mastitis :hugs:

celtic- :hugs:

Chase also had his first check up today...the doctor said all his vitals looked perfect and he even gained 3oz over his birthweight already which she was really pleased me and so was I! 

hope you're all well :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

Lena eats every 1-3 hours. She gets so fussy sometimes during feeds. We had some projectile vomiting and sour smelling burps. I have an overreactive let-down. I think she also has reflux. And I might still have thrush. So it's really hard to know what's the real problem is. She is gaining weight though, so at least that is not a concern. Today she is at 10 lbs 2 oz. Almost 4 lbs since her lowest weight, and that is in 5 weeks. 

Sorry for all the baby blues, girls. Mine is still here. Some days are better, though. It's highly dependent on the amount of sleep I am getting. 

I want to hug each and everyone - happy mommas, struggling mommas, sleepy mommas, still expecting mommas. This forum has been so much help to me, especially since I have very little support offline. So thank you everyone!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bar I think Jaylie might have reflux too but she is gaining weight too so I guess I shouldn't really worry. I love this forum and all the girls too! Everyone is so supportive, it's great :)


----------



## ZooMa

Barhanita said:


> I want to hug each and everyone - happy mommas, struggling mommas, sleepy mommas, still expecting mommas. This forum has been so much help to me, especially since I have very little support offline. So thank you everyone!

^ this.

Thanks all.


----------



## Sooz

This tongue in cheek article on BF really made me smile today. 

cameronsmom.com/2013/05/10/steps-to-help-prepare-yourself-for-breastfeeding/


----------



## Scottish

Haha sooz I love that article! So true haha

I agree that I am so glad I found this thread when I got my bfp! It's had been so helpful and supportive and it's a relief to know there's somewhere I can ask any silly question or rant and I have you lovely ladies to give advice and support xxxx

Bella the blues will pass in a day or two, just try and remember that the hardship of caring for a newborn wont last forever and there's so much milestones to look forward to :hugs: 

I've got tongue tie clinic at 1.30 today so fingers crossed they say Hamas poor feeding is because of his tt and they sort it


----------



## Crystal5483

Sorry to be so MIA lately. We had a scare last weekend - Mackenzie spiked a fever and we had to go to the ER. They admitted her for tests and did an IV (not sure how they even found a vein!) and a urine culture and a spinal tap (so scary to watch!). We had to wait 48 hours for the cultures to grow before they'd release us. Finally 48 hours went by and the cultures were all negative. No explanation for the fever but luckily she's ok. 

Breastfeeding reversed while in the hospital too new finally were getting her to latch with nipple shield and got her to latch bare twice but while in the hospital she was on antibiotics intravenously and I think it affected her where she would no longer really latch any way even with nipple shield. I didn't have my pump and supply was also affected. 

Since supplementing with bottles she now expects that flow and when it doesn't from the breast she wants nothing to do with it :( The LC we saw even said Good Luck as she's not sure she will want to latch 100% ever now :-/ 

At least bottle feeding allows for others to help feed her too but I wanted that connection and I feel as though I have let her down.


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> I think my breasts are becoming infected. No one told me breastfeeding would be this hard. My baby girls jaundice is still there. We have been going back to the doctors daily. So exhausting. Come on UV rays! Shes baking in the window light now. Lol

Oh Henderson I hate jaundice it causes such a worry for some doctors and I hope I can help as I have been through it 6 times now :dohh: with breastfeeding it can take a little longer to fully go and that is ok!! as long as baby is waking for feeds and has wet and dirty nappies then they are doing ok! it is when baby is very yellow and very very sleepy wont feed and is not peeing then you need to worry and they normally need UV light treatment! 
are they checking her blood to see what the bilirubin is!!! if it is with in normal ranges I would be asking for them to stop the UV lights and it will go! it just take a little longer! You will notice it fading from the feet and working its way up to the face and it fades last from there, Ryan still has his Jaundice as well, but the paediatrician in the hospital told me it could take 3 weeks to go! It is fading now :hugs: do you think it is a thrush infection you can get some oral gel in the chemist to use on your nipples and :kiss:then baby will get treated as well when they latch on. 



bella21 said:


> Chase feeds every 3-4 hours, sometimes 2 but very rarely. He is also formula fed so I think that makes a difference.
> 
> I had a bit of a breakdown today. we were using the rest of the ready to feed bottles up from the hospital and today we used the last one so had to switch to our bottles and Chase had such a hard time latching onto the new nipple. OH wasn't around at the time and chase was screaming and i started bawling my eyes out because i was scared i wouldn't be able to feed him. OH came home during my breakdown and got him to feed, I'm sure me being worked up wasn't helping and i cried for an hour. I also think baby blues are starting to hit me :/
> 
> sorry to all those still waiting for their little ones....theyll be here soon!!
> 
> HH hope your bb's aren't really infected...keep a good eye on it for mastitis :hugs:
> 
> celtic- :hugs:
> 
> Chase also had his first check up today...the doctor said all his vitals looked perfect and he even gained 3oz over his birthweight already which she was really pleased me and so was I!
> 
> hope you're all well :hugs:

Oh big Hugs back at you :hugs: I so understand that! :hugs:



Crystal5483 said:


> Sorry to be so MIA lately. We had a scare last weekend - Mackenzie spiked a fever and we had to go to the ER. They admitted her for tests and did an IV (not sure how they even found a vein!) and a urine culture and a spinal tap (so scary to watch!). We had to wait 48 hours for the cultures to grow before they'd release us. Finally 48 hours went by and the cultures were all negative. No explanation for the fever but luckily she's ok.
> 
> Breastfeeding reversed while in the hospital too new finally were getting her to latch with nipple shield and got her to latch bare twice but while in the hospital she was on antibiotics intravenously and I think it affected her where she would no longer really latch any way even with nipple shield. I didn't have my pump and supply was also affected.
> 
> Since supplementing with bottles she now expects that flow and when it doesn't from the breast she wants nothing to do with it :( The LC we saw even said Good Luck as she's not sure she will want to latch 100% ever now :-/
> 
> At least bottle feeding allows for others to help feed her too but I wanted that connection and I feel as though I have let her down.

Keep trying Hun, even go to bed and do skin to skin I am a little surprised the LC did not recommend that and try laid back breastfeeding position it is meant to stimulate babies to latch correctly it might take a day or two of hard work but could be worth it if you want to keep going!!!! BUT please do not feel bad you have not failed her at all!!! And you can still have a special bond with bottle feeding as well as breastfeeding you could try expressing if you liked as well to help with supply and Try Bar nursing cookies but at the end of the day! Once our babies needs are met they feel loved secure and safe then we are doing a good job no matter how we feed them! Being a mummy is hard because we feel so guilty over every little thing but do not feel bad at all sometimes these things just are out of our control :hugs: plus it just means you are a great mum because you care so much <3

Scottish good luck today :hugs:


Bar I agree 100% with you and so glad you have us here :hugs: 

Well I had a better night last night! I was dreading going to bed in case we had another bad night Ryan was finding it hard to latch I say his little mouth is sore! but I had to sit feeding him, he fell asleep and I was afraid to move in case I woke him! hubby found me asleep sitting up in bed :dohh: but went to the chemist this morning got the oral gel for us both and made a doctor appointment for Thursday so get checked for that and health nurse wants the doctor to check Ryan TT as well he has to get weighed again this week!! I really hope he is back to his birth weight then! :flower:

Hope those still waiting for babies get to meet them soon, thinking of you!! and I have to say! Despite the issue of being tired and hormonal: haha: I am enjoying every minute and there is deffo more good than bad moments!! :happydance:


----------



## Barhanita

Celtic, great that you are enjoying things!

Crystal, so sorry about the ER. Lena switched from bottles to breast! So it's possible. And you can work on your supply.

Scottish, good luck at the clinic!

Lena just spit up 4 oz!!! 4 oz!! She is so unhappy eating... So much fussing and screaming. I wonder if it's reflux or oversupply. I keep going back in forth in my head between those two things. What if it's both?


----------



## setarei

@crystal, it is very possible to go back to breast. My kids are 2 months on the bottle now and finally getting the hang of breastfeeding enough to miss an entire feed a day. You can do it if you want but remember that you can choose to bottle feed if that works better. I find it a major pain to pump and bottle feed which is why I'm working to get them back on the breast.

@bar, I agree that this group had been a lifesaver. It feels like talking to old friends instead of strangers on the internet. Thank you to all on here for the support and advice given as well as renewing my faith in people by not being crazy just because you are behind a screen instead of in person.


----------



## HHenderson

CelticNiamh said:


> HHenderson said:
> 
> 
> I think my breasts are becoming infected. No one told me breastfeeding would be this hard. My baby girls jaundice is still there. We have been going back to the doctors daily. So exhausting. Come on UV rays! Shes baking in the window light now. Lol
> 
> Oh Henderson I hate jaundice it causes such a worry for some doctors and I hope I can help as I have been through it 6 times now :dohh: with breastfeeding it can take a little longer to fully go and that is ok!! as long as baby is waking for feeds and has wet and dirty nappies then they are doing ok! it is when baby is very yellow and very very sleepy wont feed and is not peeing then you need to worry and they normally need UV light treatment!
> are they checking her blood to see what the bilirubin is!!! if it is with in normal ranges I would be asking for them to stop the UV lights and it will go! it just take a little longer! You will notice it fading from the feet and working its way up to the face and it fades last from there, Ryan still has his Jaundice as well, but the paediatrician in the hospital told me it could take 3 weeks to go! It is fading now :hugs: do you think it is a thrush infection you can get some oral gel in the chemist to use on your nipples and :kiss:then baby will get treated as well when they latch on.
> 
> 
> 
> bella21 said:
> 
> 
> Chase feeds every 3-4 hours, sometimes 2 but very rarely. He is also formula fed so I think that makes a difference.
> 
> I had a bit of a breakdown today. we were using the rest of the ready to feed bottles up from the hospital and today we used the last one so had to switch to our bottles and Chase had such a hard time latching onto the new nipple. OH wasn't around at the time and chase was screaming and i started bawling my eyes out because i was scared i wouldn't be able to feed him. OH came home during my breakdown and got him to feed, I'm sure me being worked up wasn't helping and i cried for an hour. I also think baby blues are starting to hit me :/
> 
> sorry to all those still waiting for their little ones....theyll be here soon!!
> 
> HH hope your bb's aren't really infected...keep a good eye on it for mastitis :hugs:
> 
> celtic- :hugs:
> 
> Chase also had his first check up today...the doctor said all his vitals looked perfect and he even gained 3oz over his birthweight already which she was really pleased me and so was I!
> 
> hope you're all well :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh big Hugs back at you :hugs: I so understand that! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to be so MIA lately. We had a scare last weekend - Mackenzie spiked a fever and we had to go to the ER. They admitted her for tests and did an IV (not sure how they even found a vein!) and a urine culture and a spinal tap (so scary to watch!). We had to wait 48 hours for the cultures to grow before they'd release us. Finally 48 hours went by and the cultures were all negative. No explanation for the fever but luckily she's ok.
> 
> Breastfeeding reversed while in the hospital too new finally were getting her to latch with nipple shield and got her to latch bare twice but while in the hospital she was on antibiotics intravenously and I think it affected her where she would no longer really latch any way even with nipple shield. I didn't have my pump and supply was also affected.
> 
> Since supplementing with bottles she now expects that flow and when it doesn't from the breast she wants nothing to do with it :( The LC we saw even said Good Luck as she's not sure she will want to latch 100% ever now :-/
> 
> At least bottle feeding allows for others to help feed her too but I wanted that connection and I feel as though I have let her down.Click to expand...
> 
> Keep trying Hun, even go to bed and do skin to skin I am a little surprised the LC did not recommend that and try laid back breastfeeding position it is meant to stimulate babies to latch correctly it might take a day or two of hard work but could be worth it if you want to keep going!!!! BUT please do not feel bad you have not failed her at all!!! And you can still have a special bond with bottle feeding as well as breastfeeding you could try expressing if you liked as well to help with supply and Try Bar nursing cookies but at the end of the day! Once our babies needs are met they feel loved secure and safe then we are doing a good job no matter how we feed them! Being a mummy is hard because we feel so guilty over every little thing but do not feel bad at all sometimes these things just are out of our control :hugs: plus it just means you are a great mum because you care so much <3
> 
> Scottish good luck today :hugs:
> 
> 
> Bar I agree 100% with you and so glad you have us here :hugs:
> 
> Well I had a better night last night! I was dreading going to bed in case we had another bad night Ryan was finding it hard to latch I say his little mouth is sore! but I had to sit feeding him, he fell asleep and I was afraid to move in case I woke him! hubby found me asleep sitting up in bed :dohh: but went to the chemist this morning got the oral gel for us both and made a doctor appointment for Thursday so get checked for that and health nurse wants the doctor to check Ryan TT as well he has to get weighed again this week!! I really hope he is back to his birth weight then! :flower:
> 
> Hope those still waiting for babies get to meet them soon, thinking of you!! and I have to say! Despite the issue of being tired and hormonal: haha: I am enjoying every minute and there is deffo more good than bad moments!! :happydance:Click to expand...

:haha: your like our doctor of the forum! Im going to ask more about the jaundice. Third day in a row is getting ridiculous, I have to pay for this stuff! Yikes. :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

Update-baby is doing wonderfully. Never cries unless cold wet things touch her bum. As soon as I snap something (button on a onezie or pj) she stops asap it was quite funny. My breasts arent yet infected Im not sure. The doctor told me some things to do to help calm things down. Head and massage before feeding. Feed every 2 hours and if shes not hungry pump. Between feedings apply cold compresses and to take Motrin. 

:)

Did I miss anyones babies!???? Babyhopes!??? Gotta go feed. Have a lovely day ladies. :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sorry to hear about the ER crystal that must have been so scary but glad baby is ok :)

Sorry to all with baby blues, it's so hard.

Bar maybe she does have reflux, how do you know how much she spits up? :shrug: I can't tell how much Isabela spits up. She has been spitting up a lot less ever since I went out dairy, then I had dairy Sunday and yesterday she spat up a lot too, maybe you can try getting off dairy and see if that helps.


----------



## Barhanita

Borr, I have a scale and happened to weigh her before. I am off the dairy... It is always less than it seems. It's true, as this time it seemed like at least a cup.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> Celtic, great that you are enjoying things!
> 
> Crystal, so sorry about the ER. Lena switched from bottles to breast! So it's possible. And you can work on your supply.
> 
> Scottish, good luck at the clinic!
> 
> Lena just spit up 4 oz!!! 4 oz!! She is so unhappy eating... So much fussing and screaming. I wonder if it's reflux or oversupply. I keep going back in forth in my head between those two things. What if it's both?

I wonder if you have a fast let down and she is getting trapped wind! when it comes up so will the milk!! I take Ryan off and wind him after I hear my milk flowing and him gulping! might not be it! I know all babies can have some reflux Ryan does the odd time I am sure you prob seen this before but just incase https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a567208/reflux

Henderson :thumbup: how about the Jaundice all good there I hope :hugs: 


ps oversupply will settle as the weeks go by it takes 6 weeks to establish our breastmilk supply and it changes with our babies adapting to thier needs :flower:


----------



## Scottish

Bar my boy spits up sometimes quite a bit and I think it is due to a bit of trapped wind. Also he gets quite fussy when feeding so I give him a droplet of infacol and that seems to sort it out as he usually burps after taking it.

I am just back from TT clinic and they snipped his TT ! She said it was one of the worst she's seen and no wonder I have been having serious problems. It is going to take him time to learn to use his tongue properly but fingers crossed with good positioning he will successfully feed from me. Poor wee soul


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Scottish wee soul! Here's hoping it makes all the difference. Rowan has tongue tie, don't think it affects her feeding, but know it can affect speech, but don't think they'll snip it just for that. How was he when they did it?


----------



## Scottish

He cried after but once I fed him he calmed down. It was bleeding a bit as well after but stopped once I fed him. It took a couple of seconds to do and was just a pAir of sterile scissors! The clinic is in yorkhill hospital. If you have any concerns about her tongue tie ask HV for referrel or I could give you her details. Xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Bar my boy spits up sometimes quite a bit and I think it is due to a bit of trapped wind. Also he gets quite fussy when feeding so I give him a droplet of infacol and that seems to sort it out as he usually burps after taking it.
> 
> I am just back from TT clinic and they snipped his TT ! She said it was one of the worst she's seen and no wonder I have been having serious problems. It is going to take him time to learn to use his tongue properly but fingers crossed with good positioning he will successfully feed from me. Poor wee soul

brilliant fx this gets you back on track :happydance: you can do ecercises to help teach them use thier tounge right https://nursingrubysue.wordpress.com/tongue-tie-exercises/

just looking at the pictures and Ryan has one for sure as well


----------



## mac1979

Hey ladies, I also and thankful for everybody here. It has helped me keep my sanity during pregnancy and post partum. 

Raptor seems to be over his congestion and so far (it is only 9:30 am here) isn't as fussy as he was at this time yesterday. He is sleeping peacefully now, if he is happy today I will be able to spend his naptimes with the dog since he was neglected yesterday and I felt horrible. 

Think about it ladies, at this time last year we were trying to conceive, whether it be naturally or assisted. Now most of us have our babies here with us, isn't it amazing when you think about it that way.


----------



## Nela

Just a quick post to update you guys if you haven't seen in the 3rd tri thread...

I spiked a fever at about 5cm during the induction. I reached 10cm not too long afterwards but something went seriously wrong. I ended up having a sort of seizure and both our heartrates went above 200bpm... They couldn't get it down and I was trying not to pass out and puke while trembling violently. They ended up rushing us for emergency csection. I don't remember much of it, don't remember seeing OH and barely remember seeing kiddo. I was in and out of consciousness. Unfortunately, kiddo also had the fever and was immediately taken to neonatal ward with daddy to start antibiotics. Luckily though, he didn't suffer any issues from the meconium in the water.

Myself, I woke up in ICU a little while later. My fever was above 104 so it wasn't just a small fever. I finally made it back to my room but not allowed to go to baby until I got the all-clear. I was pretty out of it anyway... They ran a bunch of tests and didn't find any infection but they did find quite a bit of protein in my urine. It can be that I developed pre-eclampsia despite never having had high bp during the constant monitoring. It could also be that it was directly related to the fever, they aren't sure. I was put on magnesium, antibiotics, fluids, pain meds, etc.Before going to bed, they gave me morphine so that knocked me out a few hours. My OH slept at the hospital with me. 

I'm much much better today. They've knocked out all the meds except the reg. Post csection stuff. I'm not as exhausted and I'm managing the csection pain well. I was given the all-clear to be transferred to the maternity ward later. Right now we are trying to get my milk going to pump for kiddo. I finally got to see my baby boy for 30mins! Awww I was so speechless... He was woken up because it was his time to feed so he was whining and annoyed. However, when they passed him to me I spoke and he immediately stopped and opened his eyes real wide as if to say "Mommy?!" and reached out and grabbed my face. Okay, I


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nela said:


> Just a quick post to update you guys if you haven't seen in the 3rd tri thread...
> 
> I spiked a fever at about 5cm during the induction. I reached 10cm not too long afterwards but something went seriously wrong. I ended up having a sort of seizure and both our heartrates went above 200bpm... They couldn't get it down and I was trying not to pass out and puke while trembling violently. They ended up rushing us for emergency csection. I don't remember much of it, don't remember seeing OH and barely remember seeing kiddo. I was in and out of consciousness. Unfortunately, kiddo also had the fever and was immediately taken to neonatal ward with daddy to start antibiotics. Luckily though, he didn't suffer any issues from the meconium in the water.
> 
> Myself, I woke up in ICU a little while later. My fever was above 104 so it wasn't just a small fever. I finally made it back to my room but not allowed to go to baby until I got the all-clear. I was pretty out of it anyway... They ran a bunch of tests and didn't find any infection but they did find quite a bit of protein in my urine. It can be that I developed pre-eclampsia despite never having had high bp during the constant monitoring. It could also be that it was directly related to the fever, they aren't sure. I was put on magnesium, antibiotics, fluids, pain meds, etc.Before going to bed, they gave me morphine so that knocked me out a few hours. My OH slept at the hospital with me.
> 
> I'm much much better today. They've knocked out all the meds except the reg. Post csection stuff. I'm not as exhausted and I'm managing the csection pain well. I was given the all-clear to be transferred to the maternity ward later. Right now we are trying to get my milk going to pump for kiddo. I finally got to see my baby boy for 30mins! Awww I was so speechless... He was woken up because it was his time to feed so he was whining and annoyed. However, when they passed him to me I spoke and he immediately stopped and opened his eyes real wide as if to say "Mommy?!" and reached out and grabbed my face. Okay, I

oh wow so glad your ok and that is so cute! amazing how they know us already :cloud9: huge congrats and hope your both better beforeyou know it :hugs:


----------



## Nela

(Sorry post broke)

Okay, I was smitten. He was all smiley and snuggly. Ah the famous baby smell! I love it. 30Mins was not nearly long enough. I seriously started considering kidnapping my own child. Lol. 

All this was scary but well worth it. I don't regret a thing. While I was in ICU, it brought out the daddy in my OH and he took over for both of us. He bonded with our son and got to do things before me. I think it's wonderful as I already carried and delivered him. I was just thrilled to see him dive in and not hold back. He felt supported by the neonatal team and picked up on some things there. 

Anyway, our baby boy was born August 26th at 6:46pm weighing 3700grams. We named him Nathaniel. (Nathan for daily use) I am so in love!


----------



## lolpants

Congratulations Nela! Sorry to hear was a bad experience but glad you're both ok now :) he shares a birthday with me yey! 

Registered Melody today. And she's also scared the crap outta me by rolling from her back to her tummy!!

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Celtic defo try and get seen if you are concerned. You posted a link before for laid back nursing? Do u still have the link? 

Congrats nela! Great birth story although a very scary time I am glad everything is great now :) 

Lol ooh have too keep an eye on her now! :) xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Celtic defo try and get seen if you are concerned. You posted a link before for laid back nursing? Do u still have the link?
> 
> Congrats nela! Great birth story although a very scary time I am glad everything is great now :)
> 
> Lol ooh have too keep an eye on her now! :) xxx

yep here it is, https://www.llli.org/docs/0000000000000001WAB/WAB_Tear_sheet_Toolkit/01_laid_back_breastfeeding.pdf

seems it is very hard to get TT sorted here in Ireland :dohh: GP do not have a clue damit !!! I found a facebook page for breastfeeding with TT so they have given me lots of information on it, seems I will have trouble getting a referral to some one who can snip it :dohh: also the pain I am thinking is thrush could be from the TT did you have any pain ?? my nipples are not cracked but it is uncomfortable to feed and pain in breast as well!! I just assumed that was thrush! :shrug:

here is the page incase you might find it useful esp with helping get breastfeeding back on track :hugs:https://www.facebook.com/groups/breastfeedingwithtonguetie/


----------



## JenzyKY

Wow, Nela! That sounds scary. I'm glad everything is OK now. Congrats!!

Celtic, that's crazy that no one will help you. Here I've seen dentists do it at work. It is very difficult for them to eat even bottles with it! Seems mean!


----------



## Barhanita

Wow, Nela, what a birth story. I am glad that evrything is fine now. Congratulations!!

Celtic, I know the milk is supposed to regulate at 6 week, but Lena is almost 6 weeks and it's only getting worse...


----------



## Barhanita

I am so angry! My SIL lives an hour away. She only visited once a month ago. She did brought food, but only because we asked her. When she came she held the baby for 10 minutes than had a few beers and told us some work stories. And now, over a month later she is calling us to ask my DH to come over to the city, pick up her dog and drop her off at the dog-hotel. REALLY? We have a newborn!!! I am so angry at her. And I am angry at DH that he agreed. He said "we are doing it for the dog, not for her". I am not someone who gets angry easily, but I am VERY angry right now.


----------



## JenzyKY

Bar that stinks. :-(. I definitely need my husband in the evenings.


----------



## Scottish

Celtic thanks for both links that facebook one may be great for me :) I didn't get pain but the consultant I seem today said that feeding a TT baby usually causes nipple pain so it is very likely that's where your pain is coming from! I really hope it gets sorted ASAP for you such a shame they don't do much there

Bar grr men dont think do they? :( :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> Wow, Nela, what a birth story. I am glad that evrything is fine now. Congratulations!!
> 
> Celtic, I know the milk is supposed to regulate at 6 week, but Lena is almost 6 weeks and it's only getting worse...

I wonder would this help hun, https://kellymom.com/bf/got-milk/supply-worries/fast-letdown/

oh I would be mad as well, I find the evenings hard and love when DH comes home to help out!



JenzyKY said:


> Wow, Nela! That sounds scary. I'm glad everything is OK now. Congrats!!
> 
> Celtic, that's crazy that no one will help you. Here I've seen dentists do it at work. It is very difficult for them to eat even bottles with it! Seems mean!

I know:growlmad: but I will get it sorted esp if it is effecting his feeding


----------



## onebumpplease

Thanks Scottish, I will mention it to health visitor tomorrow. 

I am soooo stressed with Rowan in the evenings, she just doesn't settle. It is a nightmare, its been a whole week now. We don't get any food till late (haven't eaten yet tonight), so late night to bed and up every two hours. I'm loosing my mind!


----------



## Barhanita

Onebump, I am sending you a hug.


----------



## babyhopes2010

onebumpplease said:


> Thanks Scottish, I will mention it to health visitor tomorrow.
> 
> I am soooo stressed with Rowan in the evenings, she just doesn't settle. It is a nightmare, its been a whole week now. We don't get any food till late (haven't eaten yet tonight), so late night to bed and up every two hours. I'm loosing my mind!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Onebump, evenings are the worst! :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Is Henry fussy in the evening too? I feel bad for OH as he comes home from work and she's like that the whole time he's home!


----------



## JenzyKY

Yeah. He's great the rest of the day! Last evening he cried and cried.


----------



## Scottish

Onebump Hama gets awfully fussy after 9pm. Actually he's been a wee fuss pot right now! He has a full belly from bottle, been winded, had infacol, clean nappy and still not happy. Right now he comfort sucking on my boob which will eventually get him to drop of to sleep if he stops getting frustrated every 2 mins lol 

It will get easier over next few weeks :hugs:


----------



## ZooMa

Anyone else surprised by the noises coming from their baby's bottom end? V is definitely not ladylike! It's so funny this tiny, innocent creature can make such loud, blatent sounds. Some of her burps would make a teenage boy proud, too. :)


----------



## 2011Maybebaby

Celtic - we just got ds's TT snipped on Monday at 9 days old. We're in Dublin but had to go to clonmel hosp to Dr Roche. Got a referral from lc in hospital. He is already feeding better. Maybe look him up.


----------



## Sooz

Mason farts like a trooper in the mornings, it's hilarious. He's also starting to suffer with wind in the evenings and I remember his sister being the same. It does pass as their digestive system matures. 

Scottish have you noticed any difference with the feeding yet? Celtic I know in England you can pay to get tt treated privately for a couple of hundred quid if you're really stuck for help.


----------



## CelticNiamh

2011Maybebaby said:


> Celtic - we just got ds's TT snipped on Monday at 9 days old. We're in Dublin but had to go to clonmel hosp to Dr Roche. Got a referral from lc in hospital. He is already feeding better. Maybe look him up.

Thanks so much I have a number for a LC who can refer me as well :happydance: so will ring her today 


Ryan gets fussy at around 6 but he settles soon after we had a good night but was woken by dd getting sick hubby was great got up and sorted her out. Hope baby does not catch it or Paul :dohh: poor hubby not feeling 100%


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv had 5 calls in last 2 hours! :grr: gah why dont people leave me alone!


----------



## more babies

Hey ladies! I know I don't post much but I try to keep up with reading the thread. I think with an 11 and almost 8 year old I had forgotten how exhausted you get with a newborn! :dohh: :haha: Just wanted to share a picture of my little man who is somehow 4 weeks already. As long as some of these days feel with the lack of sleep its sad how fast time really goes by!

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Scottish

babyhopes how annoying i know! i hope u have your baby in your arms v soon! xxx

something i just realised today! it almost September?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! wheres August gone :( quickest month of my life!

celtic good luck i really hope you get referred to see about ryans TT fingers crossed for you

Sooz i cant tell yet if theres much difference as i think hes just got so used to sucking without proper use of his tongue it will take him time to use it again properly. i really hope over the next few days it gets easier!

more babies gorgeous picture he looks so alert and gorgeous and yes it is so exhausting right now trying to keep up with everything!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> babyhopes how annoying i know! i hope u have your baby in your arms v soon! xxx
> 
> something i just realised today! it almost September?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! wheres August gone :( quickest month of my life!
> 
> celtic good luck i really hope you get referred to see about ryans TT fingers crossed for you
> 
> Sooz i cant tell yet if theres much difference as i think hes just got so used to sucking without proper use of his tongue it will take him time to use it again properly. i really hope over the next few days it gets easier!
> 
> more babies gorgeous picture he looks so alert and gorgeous and yes it is so exhausting right now trying to keep up with everything!


Babyhopes send them all a text grr how annoying :hugs:

Scottish spoke to the LC for checking for TT and to refer us she have to do it privately so that option may be out for the minute!!! I will see what the gp says tomorrow and might ring my phn as well. I have options :flower:

but the lc was very helpful, feel better after talking to her, she sent me some great links to help get a better latch so sharing them here for us all :flower:
there is videos to help as well :thumbup:
https://www.justmommies.com/babies/latch-techniques-for-breastfeeding?page=0,1

https://www.drmomma.org/2010/08/breastfeeding-latch-trick.html

https://www.nct.org.uk/professional...nd-antenatal-education-programme/pbb-handouts


----------



## CelticNiamh

more babies said:


> Hey ladies! I know I don't post much but I try to keep up with reading the thread. I think with an 11 and almost 8 year old I had forgotten how exhausted you get with a newborn! :dohh: :haha: Just wanted to share a picture of my little man who is somehow 4 weeks already. As long as some of these days feel with the lack of sleep its sad how fast time really goes by!
> 
> :flower:

ah morebabies he is adorable :cloud9:


----------



## mac1979

Zooms-Raptor has some pretty fierce toots. There have been time where I was thing there is a load if toxic waste in his diaper and when I look, there is nothing. I sometimes think he us eating Taco Bell when I'm not looking.

Also, why doesn't anybody feel the,need to warn a new mom about projectile poop? Twice in three days that my hand has been covered mid diaper change.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> Zooms-Raptor has some pretty fierce toots. There have been time where I was thing there is a load if toxic waste in his diaper and when I look, there is nothing. I sometimes think he us eating Taco Bell when I'm not looking.
> 
> Also, why doesn't anybody feel the,need to warn a new mom about projectile poop? Twice in three days that my hand has been covered mid diaper change.

ah yes the poop explosion!! wait till he goes and it is down the leg and up the back and goes every were lol :dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

more babies said:


> Hey ladies! I know I don't post much but I try to keep up with reading the thread. I think with an 11 and almost 8 year old I had forgotten how exhausted you get with a newborn! :dohh: :haha: Just wanted to share a picture of my little man who is somehow 4 weeks already. As long as some of these days feel with the lack of sleep its sad how fast time really goes by!
> 
> :flower:

he is beautiful:flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Scottish said:


> babyhopes how annoying i know! i hope u have your baby in your arms v soon! xxx
> 
> *something i just realised today! it almost September?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! wheres August gone  quickest month of my life!*
> 
> celtic good luck i really hope you get referred to see about ryans TT fingers crossed for you
> 
> Sooz i cant tell yet if theres much difference as i think hes just got so used to sucking without proper use of his tongue it will take him time to use it again properly. i really hope over the next few days it gets easier!
> 
> more babies gorgeous picture he looks so alert and gorgeous and yes it is so exhausting right now trying to keep up with everything!

longest month of mine:haha:


----------



## Barhanita

babyhopes, sorry for the people!!

morebabies, what a gorgeous boy!!

mac, that's why poop is my DH's responsibility if he is around ;-)

sooo sleep deprived. Little Lena decided that it's fun to be up all night


----------



## Barhanita

celtic, I will check out your links later!

today is the first day Lena agreed to take a paci for like 4 mins. I am glad


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> celtic, I will check out your links later!
> 
> today is the first day Lena agreed to take a paci for like 4 mins. I am glad


there was a good information on the justmommies on over supply incase it is useful for you :flower: https://www.justmommies.com/babies/breastfeeding-oversupply

hope you get a chance to nap today!! :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Barhanita said:


> celtic, I will check out your links later!
> 
> today is the first day Lena agreed to take a paci for like 4 mins. I am glad

Landon doesn't like the pacifier either. Occasionally he will take it for a minute and fall asleep but most times if you try to give it to him it actually has the opposite effect and makes him scream :dohh: He has found his thumb a couple times though although most times he can't get his hand to work with his face and stay there :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130825_121914_940.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww his so cute


----------



## Dragonfly

Myles is 10.5lbs today , my boobs must have pure cream in them or something. I got a lovely pic of the tree boys today also. Bit blued but we where just messing around.https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/007hgjh.jpg 

how every one in here?


----------



## more babies

Dragonfly your boys are so gorgeous!! They all have such beautiful eyes too!


----------



## Angelmarie

Sorry I havent been around much. Been feeling pretty low with not much to say.

I will try to catch up with everyone shortly.

Just need to share my update as you guys are always so supportive...

Amelie has to have an 'urgent retest' tomorrow of her heel prick test. The results of her previous one came back with a high level. the one for Cystic Fibrosis. :nope: 

Im trying not to worry but Im freaking out. My hormones are all over still and this news coupled with my 'baby blues' is not a good combo. :dohh::cry:

:help:


----------



## Dragonfly

The heel prick. Alexs came back with cyctic fibrosis gene on it they send you for a sweat test and it came up he has the dormant gene so all my kids would have that dormant gene. Means one of us has the gene which is probably me due to my chest problems.


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Angel :hugs: what a stress! Hopefully at worse it will be like DF's son, just dormant :hugs:

Scottish and Jenzy, I can't recall if I replied. Am glad to know I'm not alone, but hope they get over it soon! Rowan has oral thrush :-(


----------



## onebumpplease

Double post, sorry!


----------



## Barhanita

onebump, you are SOO not alone! also, Lena had thrush too. 

DF, you have beautiful children. 

Angel I am sorry you are having a hard time. I hope the second test will relief all your worries. 

Celtic, I am trying block feeding and laid-back nursing. I never knew that oversupply could be such a problem.


----------



## mac1979

Do you ladies think I can put the raptor on his tummy to nap as long as I keep an eye on him? If we do it in the day would he expect it at night too?


----------



## pola17

Angel! :hugs: sorry about all that stress! 

Dragonfly: I see 3 handsome men! Watch out, ladies!! 

I haven't had time to post here. Mikael has not been sleeping due congestion. It turns out MIL has been exposing my son to wind even if I asked her to NOT do it. He can't breathe properly at nights. I'm so angry, but happy she's leaving in 2 weeks!


----------



## mac1979

Pola-have tried turning on pure hot water in this bathroom and standing in the steam. It cleared Raptors congestion. We also also started using a humidifier In our room at night. It has really helped.

Angel-sorry you are so stressed. I am sure she will be fine.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> onebump, you are SOO not alone! also, Lena had thrush too.
> 
> DF, you have beautiful children.
> 
> Angel I am sorry you are having a hard time. I hope the second test will relief all your worries.
> 
> Celtic, I am trying block feeding and laid-back nursing. I never knew that oversupply could be such a problem.

 I know it is mad all right! but at least you know how to manage it and I say it will work out for you :flower:

Angel oh no hun, I find any little stress sends me feeling blue and crying so can only guess how worried and crappy your feeling now :hugs: 
but I will say, you always feel so much better if you share how your feeling even saying I feel crap and :cry: because of my dam hormones helps no end do not bottle it up you only feel worse, I hope it is just a false alarm and all is ok keep us updated please :hugs:

DF go booby milk wish mine was as good LOL your boys are so beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Angel! :hugs: sorry about all that stress!
> 
> Dragonfly: I see 3 handsome men! Watch out, ladies!!
> 
> I haven't had time to post here. Mikael has not been sleeping due congestion. It turns out MIL has been exposing my son to wind even if I asked her to NOT do it. He can't breathe properly at nights. I'm so angry, but happy she's leaving in 2 weeks!


That dam woman, I posted in your journal :hugs: are you going to say anthing to her, at this point prob not worth the hassel and stress you end up with! horrible to think you can not leave her alone with him incase she opens a window again!! he could have got really sick :growlmad:


----------



## Barhanita

mac, I really think it's fine. You ccan also get one of these breathing monitors if you are worried.

Pola, I am so happy she is leaving!


----------



## Sooz

Mac I do it in the day with his breathing monitor on. I'm a bit more nervous about night though. 

Pola your mil, honestly, I'll be glad to see the back if her! Mason is congested all the time. My friend said it would freak her out if her baby sounded like him. The spray isn't helping much. 

Angel I'm sorry the heel prick has caused you worry. Hopefully it's a false alarm. :hugs:

Anyone else's baby act like they've been poisoned when you give infacol? Mason can spit it out and then acts all suspicious of the breast afterwards for ages.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Angel sorry I hope like DF's son it's just dormant. 

DF your boys are gorgeous and you are a very talented photographer, I wish I could take better pictures :)

Mac I agree I think it's fine as long as you are watching him. Isabela doesn't like being on her tummy 

Isabela is going through the six week growth sprout. Day two of feeding every hour to hour and a half, constant fuzziness and barely napping. At least it hasn't affected her night sleeps thank god. I hope it ends soon :(


----------



## pola17

No, I won't say anything to her. When we were discharged, I told her the doctor said no windows, no exceptions. I wanted to sound neutral.. She's leaving the 16th anyways! :dohh:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola- so is it bad to drive with the windows in your car rolled down with the baby in it? I didn't know wind was bad for them. I'm glad I'm learning all this stuff! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Pola- so is it bad to drive with the windows in your car rolled down with the baby in it? I didn't know wind was bad for them. I'm glad I'm learning all this stuff! :)

not if it is very hot, just make sure they are not cold or in a draft :thumbup:

we sleep with a small window open but it is very mild at night still not cold at all


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Ok thanks :) babys should come with instruction manuals!:haha:

What is the normal temperature range for babies? Jaylies temp got up to 99.7 yesterday and it got me worried cause I thought that was kind if high. Today's it's been about 98.8 thankfully


----------



## HHenderson

Guess what ladies! I can lay on my side now and get up and out of bed without help. :haha: 

I wish I had more time to catch up on here. My little monster is a boob sucking machine. I think it makes me more tired than I am, I want to pass out when she feeds for 40 mins +

She is so perfect. I know I know we all say that but she only cries when being changed if its cold or if I take too long to shove a boob in her mouth. At night I have to wake her up or she will sleep 4 hours. 

When shes hungry my breasts start leaking real bad. :rofl: its so weird!

:hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Jolley, its so hot here that the windows would be fine. Its 90 today. Was she dressed in a lot of clothes/blankets and that warm? I think I would be concerned at 100 degrees prolonged or if she was acting lethargic or different.


----------



## mac1979

It is official, my Raptor is lethal, he has hit 10 lbs. He also almost as long as his play gym and about too big for his newborn sized slippers. He is going to be tall.


----------



## bella21

hi everybody! trying to keep up but its hard! hope everybody is doing okay! sorry for all the baby blues, i seem to breakdown at least once a day if one little things stresses me out also. 

my milk finally came in yesterday (I'm formula feeding so I'm guessing thats why it took so long?) well it wasn't very painful but i had a low grade fever with chills and flu like aches all over my body. Ibuprofen seemed to help break the fever but it came back twice already. is this all normal as your milk comes in and dries up? 

also is anybody having a tough time with BMs? I was so constipated from the narcotics they gave me at the hospital for my csection, i ended up taking a laxative on sunday. I hadn't had a BM since the previous monday :dohh: sorry for the TMI but i ended up clogging the toilet and OH had to plunge it because it hurt my incision too much to do it myself :rofl:


----------



## HHenderson

bella21 said:


> hi everybody! trying to keep up but its hard! hope everybody is doing okay! sorry for all the baby blues, i seem to breakdown at least once a day if one little things stresses me out also.
> 
> my milk finally came in yesterday (I'm formula feeding so I'm guessing thats why it took so long?) well it wasn't very painful but i had a low grade fever with chills and flu like aches all over my body. Ibuprofen seemed to help break the fever but it came back twice already. is this all normal as your milk comes in and dries up?
> 
> also is anybody having a tough time with BMs? I was so constipated from the narcotics they gave me at the hospital for my csection, i ended up taking a laxative on sunday. I hadn't had a BM since the previous monday :dohh: sorry for the TMI but i ended up clogging the toilet and OH had to plunge it because it hurt my incision too much to do it myself :rofl:

:haha: funny! When the milk comes in you will get a low grade fever and flu like symptoms. If the fever is over 100 I think thats when your breasts could possibly be infected. I was told to take advil when mine hurt looked red and had a low grade 99.5, still have the low grade and its been 2 days now since it started. Pain went away thank God.


----------



## HHenderson

I tell you what ladies, it makes me so incredibly happy to look and see I have been breast feeding for 6 days. I have always wanted too and missed out with my first. :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## JenzyKY

Good job Henderson!! I need to get my one month blinkie


----------



## bella21

HHenderson said:


> bella21 said:
> 
> 
> hi everybody! trying to keep up but its hard! hope everybody is doing okay! sorry for all the baby blues, i seem to breakdown at least once a day if one little things stresses me out also.
> 
> my milk finally came in yesterday (I'm formula feeding so I'm guessing thats why it took so long?) well it wasn't very painful but i had a low grade fever with chills and flu like aches all over my body. Ibuprofen seemed to help break the fever but it came back twice already. is this all normal as your milk comes in and dries up?
> 
> also is anybody having a tough time with BMs? I was so constipated from the narcotics they gave me at the hospital for my csection, i ended up taking a laxative on sunday. I hadn't had a BM since the previous monday :dohh: sorry for the TMI but i ended up clogging the toilet and OH had to plunge it because it hurt my incision too much to do it myself :rofl:
> 
> :haha: funny! When the milk comes in you will get a low grade fever and flu like symptoms. If the fever is over 100 I think thats when your breasts could possibly be infected. I was told to take advil when mine hurt looked red and had a low grade 99.5, still have the low grade and its been 2 days now since it started. Pain went away thank God.Click to expand...

mine got up to 101.5 now its 100.5 :nope: I don't have any red spots or anything though, ill guess ill just have to keep an eye on it, hopefully tomorrow its better


----------



## babyhopes2010

ITS OFFICIALLY GTFO day! i dont think his taking note of the date!


----------



## Dragonfly

None of mine listened to the eviction date either . lol


----------



## JenzyKY

Come out baby!!


----------



## Scottish

hope labour comes v soon babyhopes! good luck xxx

my boy now weighs 8lb 11oz he put on a whole pound in 6 days! :)


----------



## onebumpplease

Yay Scottish!

Rowan is 9lb15, put on 11ozs this week. 

Babyhopes, fingers crossed things kick off soon!


----------



## Barhanita

Jolley, they told us everything bellow 100.4 is fine.

HH, so happy you are enjoying your baby!

Bella, I hope you feel better today.

Babyhopes, come on baby!

Lena is 10 lbs 7 oz, gained about 14 oz in a week.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Babyhopes!!! hope that baby comes soon come on baby down and out!!! :flower:

Scottish that is great !!! 

Well I had a doctor appointment this morning for Ryan and I, doctor not happy with his Jaundice so I have to bring him to hospital for a blood test :nope: not looking forward to that at all!! make matters worse Hubby is run off his feet in work so is trying to get finished early so we can get going hospital is nearly an hour away! I asked him about the TT and he said they do not do any thing with it :dohh::growlmad: bloody hell!! they have no clue here seriously!!!! 

also my poor little girl who was meant to start school today woke up and was not her self at all, she has no energy at all poor mite, I got her dressed thinking maybe it is nerves she then got sick in to her breakfast bowl so no schoold for her!! I am thinking it is more than a tummy bug her temp is up and her ear is hurting so have to get her to the doctor as well today :dohh:

Oh I had a shocker of an evening last night, hubby had to work late! we thought till about 7pm but it was after 10pm which meant I had to shower, get books ready and sort out the kids on my own! but also meant I had to put Ryan down and he was not happy and cried so much :nope: which made me cry it was soooo hard! but we got through it and I enjoyed our cuddles before bed and he slept very well last night so that was nice :happydance:


----------



## mac1979

Celtic-jaundice stinks, do you have a sunny window you could lay him near during the day, or is it warm enough to take him out in the yard in just a diaper to get some sunlight to help? We did that with Raptor.

My baby's feet are huge, he can't wear his newborn sized slippers anymore, his toes are right at the edge and his newborn socks are a little snug lengthwise. I have to keep something on his feet since they always get cold.

Are there any other college football fans on here (american football, not soccer football), I am kind of geeking out that my teams first game is this Saturday.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> Celtic-jaundice stinks, do you have a sunny window you could lay him near during the day, or is it warm enough to take him out in the yard in just a diaper to get some sunlight to help? We did that with Raptor.
> 
> My baby's feet are huge, he can't wear his newborn sized slippers anymore, his toes are right at the edge and his newborn socks are a little snug lengthwise. I have to keep something on his feet since they always get cold.
> 
> Are there any other college football fans on here (american football, not soccer football), I am kind of geeking out that my teams first game is this Saturday.

we do the sunny window and get out in the sun as well,:flower: its nice a warm still but not warm enough for just a nappy! I know with BF it takes longer to go so I am not to worried, it is just a pain when you have doctors freaking out! I will go tomorrow though and get it checked just in case :flower:


----------



## pola17

Celtic: sorry yesterday was a difficult day for you! :hugs:

Babyhopes: hope your LO listens to mommy and comes out on due day! :haha:


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh Celtic, ruddy doctors! Hope you get it all sorted asap. Yesterday sounded hard enough. Hope your wee girl is better!


----------



## more babies

We are huge pro football fans here! So excited for the season to start!! FIL bought season tickets off someone I know so DH and I will be going to a few games. We watch college football sometimes but not regularly.


----------



## lolpants

Fingers crossed alls ok Angel!

Hope baby comes asap babyhopes!

Bella our OHs have seen it all now hey!?

I have found it hard to post on here as Melody is cluster feeding so bad! So demanding and I am getting so behind on everything! I wanna hire a cleaner.. doesn't help that OH has been moving last few days. So I've been alone and house full of boxes! & today he went back to work! 

Lol xx


----------



## Barhanita

Sorry Celtic, I hope everthing improves.

Lena is such a serious baby, I started to worry. She is ALWAYS serious and is never relaxed. She hasn't smiled yet. All the other babies in baby groups are relaxed and a lot of them are smiling already, even those who are younger. Is there something wrong with her??

Also, she is now always fussy. Many-many hours a day. I think it's because she has a lot of air inside due to the oversupply. And we cannot burp her no matter what we do. Uphill positioning and expressing the let-down milk doesn't help her.

The oversupply is getting bad.. Why on earth did I take fenugreek? A LC told me too, but she was WRONG. I didn't have any undersupply issues. Now I always feel full and uncomfortable. Block-feeding doesn't help a bit. I go up to 8 hours between switching the breasts and I still cannot get them empty. I might start taking something for it. Like sage or antihistamines. I know I can jeopardize the supply, but I will try to be careful.

It's ironic how I struggled with baby that wouldn't latch, and now I have too much milk. Will BF ever be easy?


----------



## Barhanita

Also, today is my 6 weeks pp appointment. We'll see if everything healed. And I will ask for Mirena. And a permission to jog. 

My husband agreed to let me go back to chorus. It's one night a week, and I can probably pump.. 

Also, in 3 weeks I have to start working part-time. Life is gonna get even crazier.


----------



## Sooz

It's scary how fast you working Mummy's in the US have to get back to it. :hugs:

People bemoan SMP here but we are so lucky with our paid leave.


----------



## JenzyKY

Bar, with burping it may sound crazy but have you tried rubbing her head while sitting up? Either the top or above her ears with your thumb and pointer finger. I did that a lot in the NICU after seeing the older nurses doing it. Also gently jiggling her back and forth a little or sitting her up from laying. Those are just a few tricks I've picked up over the years.

Celtic :hugs: luckily bili would have to be really really high at his age to mean needing treatment. 

Mac, I'm more of a basketball person as I went to UK but my DH likes to watch football.


----------



## HHenderson

Celtic, I had to take my LO to the hospital for blood work because we got sick of going to the doctors. It came back and they told us it will go away. I wish I would have known earlier to just ask for a blood test asap instead of paying $60 in co-fees so far. :(

I hope everything works out. Its the breastfeeding thats making it stay longer as you know. Ive put her in the sun for days in the window, walked outside with her for a minute several times a day. Its SLOWLY going away.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Bar keep doing what your doing it may take a week to sort out the over supply, my DD held on to her wind and was so hard to get it up, I also pat the bum it works as well !! I also use the leaning them back and forth and head rub! I think it is normally around the 8 week mark for smiles hun now proper smiles were you coo at them and they smile back :hugs: oh and yes BF gets easier I promise :hugs: 

JenzyKY mad I have used those tricks lol the head one my mum did:thumbup: I think as well with the Jaundice he would be very sleepy if they were high at this stage :hugs: 

lolpants hope the cluster feeding eases soon :hugs:

dare I say it DD is much better this evening :shrug: I gave her some pain meds she had a nap and woke up in top form and back to her old self :happydance: so hope she is ok and it is not an ear infection. feeling good tonight had a nap earlier. going to go get Ryan blood test tomorrow hubby could not get time off work today :nope:


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> Celtic, I had to take my LO to the hospital for blood work because we got sick of going to the doctors. It came back and they told us it will go away. I wish I would have known earlier to just ask for a blood test asap instead of paying $60 in co-fees so far. :(
> 
> I hope everything works out. Its the breastfeeding thats making it stay longer as you know. Ive put her in the sun for days in the window, walked outside with her for a minute several times a day. Its SLOWLY going away.

yep, there is a breastfeeding jaundice that appears later and takes longer to go but it causes no harm but I do not think that is a problem for Ryan.


----------



## Barhanita

Sooz, my maternity leave is over today. It's just that my boss is nice enough to let me stay longer. I also haven't taken any vacation this year so far. (My doctor suggested to go on disability in June, but I didn't because it's not paid). 

Other US ladies, when are you back to work?


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm taking 12 weeks but then I'm going part time. I'm no where near healed enough for 12 hour shifts.


----------



## Scottish

Celtic big hugs to you :hugs: I really hope you get a great rest tonight and I hope your wee girl is of to school tomorrow feeling better xx

Barhanita wow back to work already ! How is child care over there? Xxx

I had a good cry tonight about the breastfeeding. I fed hama for 2 hours which is normal then he was still fussing and wanting more so I told my oh to make him a bottle to see how much he will take and he drank 3oz! It really upset me that u fed for 2hours and then he had 3oz from a bottle in 20 mins and he was satisfied and happy after. It really really made me cry that for 3weeks I gave spent literally all day non stop feeding and he just isn't able to fill up. He has gotten so used to poor sucking with his TT he is unable now to use his tongue to fill up. He takes a bottle without issue. I just don't know what to do its really stressed me out and all I want is to bf him exclusively but can't :( he's now almost polished 4oz if formula while I pumped a measly 1.5oz. Blaaa.......


----------



## Barhanita

Scottish, the daycare here is incredibly expensive. Full-time is usually about $2000 a month for anything decent. 

Scottish, you shouldn't look at how much you pumped. And at how much formula he took. If he is gaining weight on your milk - he is fine. Please don't cry! Even if you do formula it's fine. It was a hard thing for me to realize, but formula is better than unhappy mother


----------



## Barhanita

Lena just smiled to my husband!! Now she just has to do it for me.


----------



## Barhanita

I am a spammer today!

Just had my 6 week appointment. They put Mirena UIDin there. It was unpleasant, but not as painful as I thought. So I don't have to think of contraception anymore. OB said that my breast look so engorged and inflamed, that I should really be watching out for mastitis. Now I am placing ice after every feeding. I might need to do cabbage leaves and safe tea.

Also she told me that I cannot afford to lose another pound. She put me on extremely high calorie diet and said that if I keep losing weight to drink a bunch of Ensures a day on top of that diet. She suspects that I am that rare case when nursing makes your metabolism go crazy.


----------



## Barhanita

Jenzy, rubbing between the ears is magic for burping. How does it work???


----------



## JenzyKY

I think they relax then burp. There are ladies that have worked where I do for years and years. It's definitely paid to pay attention to what they do. 

Haha I've even kissed Henry's head and he's burped. 

Henry is currently playing a video game with his dad. Too cute.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Celtic big hugs to you :hugs: I really hope you get a great rest tonight and I hope your wee girl is of to school tomorrow feeling better xx
> 
> Barhanita wow back to work already ! How is child care over there? Xxx
> 
> I had a good cry tonight about the breastfeeding. I fed hama for 2 hours which is normal then he was still fussing and wanting more so I told my oh to make him a bottle to see how much he will take and he drank 3oz! It really upset me that u fed for 2hours and then he had 3oz from a bottle in 20 mins and he was satisfied and happy after. It really really made me cry that for 3weeks I gave spent literally all day non stop feeding and he just isn't able to fill up. He has gotten so used to poor sucking with his TT he is unable now to use his tongue to fill up. He takes a bottle without issue. I just don't know what to do its really stressed me out and all I want is to bf him exclusively but can't :( he's now almost polished 4oz if formula while I pumped a measly 1.5oz. Blaaa.......

Having a much better day so far :happydance::hugs:

Bar has said it all and I agree with her 100% :hugs: but just remember for every onz you pump they get 2 so never judge your supply by pumping as Bar said if he gaing weight on your milk he is getting enough:thumbup:

when the TT is fixed from reading on the breastfeeding and TT page it takes a good week before improvement so see how it goes :thumbup: 
and check out the links for deeper latch, its worked so far for me Ryan is feeding better all ready :hugs: but do not feel bad your doing a great job regardless of how he is fed :hugs:

Bar yikes hope they settle soon and you do not get mastitis, I have had it before so painful if you notice pain when Lena latches and red like marks along your breast and flu like symptoms, do not hang about get checked and do not stop feeding as if they fill you become very sore fx you do not get it, or lose any more weight :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

im an emotional wreck today :cry: :( fed up :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

babyhopes2010 said:


> im an emotional wreck today :cry: :( fed up :(


oh hun I remember feeling like that :hugs: I even unpacked my hospital bag I was so over it all which was fun when labour did start and I had to repack it. 
fx it wont be much longer for you :hugs: any chance you can get some pampering to help make you feel better :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Really hope baby gets here soon, baby hopes! You must be feeling pretty down. I agree with Celtic- think you should pamper yourself- try to distract yourself even if it is temporarily! 

Sorry about the breast feeding issues, Scottish! But Hama is doing great! Weight gain is fab! Try not to worry. Sometimes a good cry does some good though :hugs:

Big hugs to the US moms who have to go back to work soon. In that regard, we do have it good over here. I never forget how lucky I am to not have to go to work. We discussed it and have agreed that I will go back once all the kids are in school. Even though its a long way off, I'm still dreading it. 

Amelie had her repeat heel prick test yesterday so it's just wait and see now. Hope they're quick. What a worry. 

On a plus point Amelie now smiles and for the past three nights has slept between 6-7 hours in a stretch, woken, fed then slept for another 3-4! That seems to be her new bedtime routine! :happydance:

She is now 8lb 13oz and I also have lost 3/4 of a stone off my pre pregnancy weight!


----------



## babyhopes2010

thanks

21month old old is screaming. my head is pounding. just stuck lemon drizzle cake in the oven as i cant get to shops


----------



## amethyst77

Hope you're not waiting too much longer, Babyhopes.
xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

amethyst77 said:


> Hope you're not waiting too much longer, Babyhopes.
> xx

thanks :hugs:

lemon drizzle cake was nom so thats one positive for today:haha:


----------



## amethyst77

babyhopes2010 said:


> amethyst77 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you're not waiting too much longer, Babyhopes.
> xx
> 
> thanks :hugs:
> 
> lemon drizzle cake was nom so thats one positive for today:haha:Click to expand...

Good :thumbup:


----------



## Barhanita

Sorry, babyhopes!

Angel, smile and sleep - amazing! Lena still doesn't sleep more than 3 hours. And there was just one smile (at list my DH claims it). Hope you don't have to wait much longer and the news a good.


----------



## Sooz

Massive sleep envy over here! :devil:
Hope the heel prick is back soon. Mason had his repeated as the lab rejected his original sample. 

Amethyst how are you holding up? Any sweeps etc booked?


----------



## Scottish

Baby hopes and amythest big hugs :hugs:

Wow angel that sounds like heaven all that sleep. Glad shes good for you xx
Barhanita Hama also refuses to sleep longer than 3hours. Past few nights he's not fone longer than 2 hours and he doesn't Go to sleep until 12 - 12.30am am shattered zzzz


----------



## babyhopes2010

ame: are u having sweep this week? i cant get one until 41+4


----------



## amethyst77

Thanks ladies. 
Mw coming tomorrow morning to do sweep and have had acupuncture today... 

Baby hopes- annoying you have to wait for sweep :( funny how its so different in different places....


----------



## Barhanita

Scottish said:


> Wow angel that sounds like heaven all that sleep. Glad shes good for you xx
> Barhanita Hama also refuses to sleep longer than 3hours. Past few nights he's not fone longer than 2 hours and he doesn't Go to sleep until 12 - 12.30am am shattered zzzz

Lena finally agreed to sleep at 2 am yesterday


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I am also jealous of everyone getting sleep! I saw a funny post by someone on another site that said you know you're sleep deprived if you feel angry when you look at the picture of Elmo sleeping on your baby's diaper and wish you could be sleeping too:haha: I totally feel like that when I see pictures of people or animals sleeping. I've also got a permanent headache from no sleep and some serious bags under my eyes...not only do I feel like a zombie I'm starting to look and act like one too!:wacko:


----------



## mac1979

Jolley-as long as you aren't eating brains like a zombie it is normal.

Raptor has just started to spit up when he strains to poop. Anybody know if this is normal or if it is a sign of constipation or reflux. I would feel silly calling for an appt with ,my pediatrician if it is normal. He always seems hungry right after too so I don't think he is sick...


----------



## more babies

Mac are you able to just call and talk to someone without making an appointment?


----------



## CelticNiamh

home at last :thumbup: sleep envy here too :haha: but hey it wont be long before we are all getting plenty of sleep 

Ryan had his blood test and his levels are 191 so 300 is when they start phototherapy, we have to bring him back next friday for a repeat blood test not looking forward to that :dohh: they weighed him as well he is 7 pounds 14 yay an onz away from his birth weight:happydance: happy out with that 

When we were there a 5 week old baby came in,in an ambulance the mum said she had some sort of fit and stopped breathing, they were feeding her at the time so the nurses thought may be she took milk the wrong way, but the guys in the ambulance told a diffierent story they reported that she was after being shook :shock: the doctor was taking blood from Ryan and asked were the mum was, she left her baby alone to go out for a smoke! nothing wrong with needing a smoke! but I was a little shocked she left her baby alone, her hubby was gone to get paper work as they were admitting the baby! I would have waited till he was back personally, felt so sorry for the wee little thing all alone in a cot in a hall :nope: she had blood on her as well :shrug:, the police and a social worker were called so I say more will happen there! so sad


----------



## onebumpplease

Celtic, that's so upsetting!


----------



## CelticNiamh

onebumpplease said:


> Celtic, that's so upsetting!

it was, so glad they could do something about it though the baby was doing ok while we were there thankfully some people do not know how blessed they are :nope:


----------



## onebumpplease

No, I have had a few dark/stresseful moments over last three weeks, but can't even nearly imagine wanting to shake Rowan. It is more upsetting when you know how difficult some people find conceiving :-( those poor wee babies deserve so much more! Sorry, just rambling now..


----------



## pola17

Celtic: what a horrible story! So sad for this baby! :nope:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Celtic that is awful :(


----------



## Angelmarie

Scottish said:


> Baby hopes and amythest big hugs :hugs:
> 
> Wow angel that sounds like heaven all that sleep. Glad shes good for you xx
> Barhanita Hama also refuses to sleep longer than 3hours. Past few nights he's not fone longer than 2 hours and he doesn't Go to sleep until 12 - 12.30am am shattered zzzz

Yes, the sleep would be nice! I just have to stop waking every hour or so to check on her/just to look at her :dohh:

Celtic - that is bloody awful about that poor baby. I agree- some people don't know they are blessed and I would go so far as saying don't even deserve children :nope: really hope baby is ok and that the parents pull their socks up! :growlmad:

Just been over to a neighbours house who invited all of us from our street who are friends (9 of us) for drinks and nibbles for a meet and greet Amelie. How lovely! They gave me nearly £100 in gift cards! My neighbours rock! It perked me up a bit :thumbup:


----------



## JenzyKY

I can't work in the pediatric icu for the child abuse. :-(. Unfortunately there's a ton of damage you can't see with shaking. 

Yay for no phototherapy Celtic!! 

Mac, Henry does that too sometimes.


----------



## lolpants

Going over due really sucks so I feel for you babyhopes!

What awesome neighbours you have Angel!!

Scottish I was told breast milk is equivalent to double formula.. so expressing 1.5oz is as good as giving 3oz of formula. I find with Melodys cluster feeds I have to end up giving her formula sometimes. .Don't beat yourself up about it

Celtic that's awful! !

So glad we get such good mat leave here!! Can't believe you're back so soon Bar! 

Lol xx


----------



## Barhanita

First day at work.


----------



## Angelmarie

Lovely photo! :cloud9:


----------



## Dragonfly

babyhopes2010 said:


> ame: are u having sweep this week? i cant get one until 41+4

I really feel for you. I been here twice , had every one get on my tits about everything even the kids. Not good. Plus its hard seeing every one else with babies so I know how you feel. You have my every sympathy. I wont even say like it wont be long now, thats the worst line ever as it feels like the longest ever week. I just hand you come chocolate or something. :thumbup:


----------



## JenzyKY

Henry has eaten almost every hour today. It's kicking my butt. I don't know how some of you all do this every day. Props to those who deal with this every day.


----------



## mac1979

DH just took my fussy raptor to give me a break. He has been fussing for the past hour and a half. No clue why. I am happy though, I got permission to get back to working out and I got the mirena put in, unfortunately I got my period 2 days ago so I have to wait to pounce on DH, so frustrating. The had me take a pregnancy test even though I said I hadn't had sex since I gave birth and was on my period.


----------



## Barhanita

Oh, they just trusted me that I didn't have sex. I am feeling pretty crampy today after Mirena.


----------



## Crystal5483

Celtic that is just awful! I went through three losses and years of TTC to get my little miss Mack and although middle of the night becomes strenuous when I just want shuteye - there is no way I could shake her! Just feel bad when I can't figure out what's wrong. I've watched so many women on here and in my personal life struggle with TTC. It's sad that these people really have no IDEA how blessed they are. 

My friend has four boys ages 1 to 10 from three different men and is pregnant with her fifth child - and is a year younger than me - I swear she gets pregnant just looking at a man! None of them were planned - and it made me so jealous! I don't judge her. She is who she is. But crazy! 

Mack and I along with big sis Madi and DH went for a visit to the in-home daycare we selected and I feel even more relieved. She is only there two days a week thankfully my inlaws will watch her the other three - but I was so nervous. But after meeting with get again it made me feel much more calm about letting her care for my little one. 

I think I'm about ready to give up breastfeeding. It's just not happening. I cannot produce enough to keep up with her demand. She empties both breasts (with a shield bc she won't latch otherwise) and then still needs more! It saddens me as I really wanted this bonding.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Celtic that is horrible! That poor baby, it's so true some people take being able to have a baby for granted. Having 4 losses before finally getting Jaylie really opened my eyes to what a blessing and joy it is to be able to have a baby even though it can be really hard at times.

Mac Jaylie does that too

Bar cute pic

Jaylies poop is yellowish green. Is that normal? I know it's normal for it to be yellow mustard looking but not sure about the green


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Crystal sorry about your struggle. At least your able to give her some breastmilk which is good


----------



## Barhanita

Jolley, my doctor said that everything except black and red is normal: green, peach, orange. It might mean that she is getting a little too much foremilk or it might mean nothing.

Crystal, I am so sorry about the BF issues. It is so hard! I never-ever-ever thought that such a natural thing would be that hard.

Celtic, this is so horrible. And sad.


----------



## Crystal5483

Jolley -- Mackenzie's poop has never been anything BUT green and the doctor said it was perfectly fine! :)

And yes I feel as if something natural was supposed to be easy! It's hard when successful friends feel the need to ask you how it's going DAILY like they're rubbing it in your face that they did it just fine and you can't!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Celtic: thats horrendous. poor baby :(

Me im still here. have a feeling itll be this weekend he will come. altho trying not to get my hopes up 
:wacko:


:hugs: to ladies struggling to bf. i gave up quickly with first so know how horrible it feels to not be able to :( xxx This time ill try my best and if it doesnt work out i hav epromised myself i wont beat myself up about it x


----------



## Angelmarie

:hugs: for those with breast feeding issues. My first son was very prem so I expressed for the first few weeks. I did manage to feed him myself but it was often painful and I didn't go as long as I wanted. In hindsight I think it was due to him being so tiny and his little mouth couldn't latch right. But I was very naive at the time and it didnt occur to me that help might be available. I was disappointed do I can understand where you ladies are coming from. He turned out great though! 

Fourth night in a row Amelie has slept 11-6ish, fed then slept again until 11am!!! I can't believe it! Feeling very lucky (and trying not to say to much lest she try to prove me wrong! :haha:)


----------



## Barhanita

Angel, that is amazing. How did you convince her? Right now it's 4 am, Lena is eating AGAIN, last time was at 2:30 am. And she behaves as if she never ate before... All I want is 4-hour stretch.. But I bet she'll be up at 6 or so.


----------



## Angelmarie

Honestly, I haven't instigated any routine! I feed on demand she has just set this pattern herself. She does tend to get quite fussy at about 9ish and feeds a LOT between then and 11 - like she's stocking up! :haha: she then falls asleep on my chest and I transfer her to her crib. 

Sorry you're not getting much rest! It's no fun being up every two hours :( are you managing any daytime naps?


----------



## Barhanita

Well, I was back at work yesterday. But I sleep in the morning, when my DH is taking her. Lena did clusterfeed from 8-11:30 pm.. And I know she gets a lot of milk. I guess she just likes to eat. No wonder someone in a supermarket said "what a fat baby" the other day. My friend called her "wide".


----------



## onebumpplease

Saw your pic yesterday, Did you take Lena to work Bar?


----------



## Barhanita

yes! I needed to for a half of the day. She behaved!


----------



## onebumpplease

Wow that's impressive!


----------



## Scottish

Angel do you bf? I can't remember if you do. I hope you are also feeling a bit better yourself as I remember you were feeling a bit down :hugs:

Bar go you! I bet it is strange to be back at work! How fab you can take Lena with you xx

Celtic omg such a sad thing to see! When i done my nurse training in a&e I heard really sad similar story's of baby's to and it broke me heart. 

I have a question and I know May sound crazy but those of you who are going to have another baby in future what sort of age gap are you thinking? I defo want one more as I left such a big age gap with my dd and Hama I don't want I do the same again. I did originally think of waiting 2 years as I want to do primary school teacher training next year but now I thinking of trying much sooner like near a year but unsure yet! I just want all the sleepless nights out the road ASAP :haha: I know it's v soon and we are all sleep deprived etc and I am a bit crazy thinking about it but hey ho! Hehe


----------



## babyhopes2010

cant get any bigger ,surely?
https://img5.imageshack.us/img5/4161/9seq.jpg


----------



## Angelmarie

Yes I exclusively bf. 
and with regard to whether I'm feeling better- I'm not sure! Up and down with it taking very little to tip me over the edge! :dohh::haha:
Thanks for asking though:hugs:

I had a 6 year gap between my first two but I struggled to conceive- it took well over two years. I had hoped the age gap would be closer. I struggled to conceive Amelie too but was referred quickly due to past history so it only took just shy of a year. Only! I had wanted two years between. Funnily enough I waited an extra year because I applied for primary teacher training! (I got through to last interview and blew it due to having a horrific virus and on heavy medication. Stupid me should have rescheduled but at least I got Amelie sooner!) 

My advice would be to do your training first. The more kids you have the more difficult it will be. That course is a heavy workload!


----------



## Angelmarie

Your bump looks well low! Is baby engaged do you know?


----------



## mac1979

Scottish-we are trying for #2 once raptor is potty training. I don't want 2 in diapers at the same time, but I am 34 and the biological clock is ticking.

Is it weird I haven't had any cramping from the Mirena?


----------



## Barhanita

Angel, do you dislike the age difference between your sons? Scottish, why do you dislike the difference? I am leaning towards a somewhat big gap, but maybe I am crazy.

Mac, enjoy it! Cramping sucks.


----------



## onebumpplease

Gosh Scottish I don't know what we will do. I know I want to give Rowan a sibling, but the baby blues and exhaustion had me seriously questioning that. As well as the traumatic birth putting me off. However I now feel that the sooner the better, while I'm used to sleep deprivation, rather than having to go back to it. Also I am 34 and it took a year to conceive Rowan.

As for in relation to teacher training :shrug: I did primary pgde a few years ago and it was hard work, but so is the probation year and teaching full time, so not sure whether it would be better to get baby out first or not :shrug:


----------



## Angelmarie

Barhanita said:


> Angel, do you dislike the age difference between your sons? Scottish, why do you dislike the difference? I am leaning towards a somewhat big gap, but maybe I am crazy.
> 
> Mac, enjoy it! Cramping sucks.

I like the fact that Eden is old enough to help me with stuff but the gap is VERY difficult when for example, Eden is out playing with friends in the street and Caelan sits at the window sobbing begging me to let him see 'his' friends because he's a 'big boy now'. Utterly breaks my heart and I sit and sob about it. It's tough to explain to the little one why he can't do all the things the big one can do. 
Also they're at very different play levels and Very often Eden just can't be bothered with 'baby games'. 
Eden gets the brunt of my anger in any issues as he is older and should know better/help out more etc (sometimes its easy to forget he's just ten as he is very intelligent and mature for his age). 

It is a big shame I couldn't have them closer together so they could have been playmates. They are great friends and always will be, I feel but I just think siblings thatt are closer in age are closer friends as children (I admit this divide decreases with age). 

Sorry for rambling!


----------



## Scottish

Baby hopes great bump pic, it is l


----------



## Scottish

Don't know what happened up there ^^^^ I will retype grr


----------



## Scottish

Angel well done on ebf that's fantastic. Amelie sounds as though she's in a great routine xxx I hope you will feel better as time goes on :hugs: 

I applied for the primary pgde before I got my bfp then in December I found out I was successful for interview but cours is starting August (now) so I had to tell them I couldn't attend it this year. I do want to do it before having another baby but I also do t want to wait to long with regards to age gaps. I will still apply for pgde at the end of the year for next August and let fate take over I guess ? 
Well done onebump on doing the pgde I know it sounds very intense eekk are u still teaching?

Barhanita I guess with age gaps I feel same as angel. My dd longed for a sibling for years and the reason is just having someone for her to grow up with and play with as she has been lonely at home and now she is more grown up I don't think she will have the same bond with hama as she would have if smaller age gap hence why I want another soon. I was an only child so I can't really compare but I know I would have loved a sibling! I waiting so long after my dd as I went to college then university to do my nurse training and then worked for a bit before ttc.


----------



## lolpants

I'm not having any more. Everyone's different, but in my opinion 2-4yrs is the best sorta age gap. I'm hoping my girls will grow up friends. 

We spent the day at comic con today :) everyone loved Melody .

Lol xx
Anyone else hired/considered hiring a cleaner for help? I am really struggling to get on top of things and am thinking of getting help?


----------



## Barhanita

I would love a cleaner, but we cannot afford


----------



## Scottish

It's 1.24am and my baby is still refusing to sleep! He's wide awake zzzzzzzzz.......:coffee::nope:


----------



## bella21

bar- when you say lena is fussy, how fussy is she exactly?

I'm starting to think chase is colicky. he cries ALL the time. he was great all week and then yesterday he cried for almost 4 hours, today he cried all day from 10am-6:45 give and take little breaks here and there and he would only nap for 20-30 minutes at a time. he's never just content unless we give him a little gripe water in his bottle. it makes me so upset and i cry all the time because i don't feel like i can do anything to soothe him and i feel like being his mother i should be able to do that no problem. he's finally asleep now since 6:45pm and its now 8:40 but this is his first long nap of the day. OH and I went out and changed his formula to gerber goodstart soothe- for colicky, excessive crying and fussy babies. i just don't know what to do anymore and i feel like a failure :( baby blues are getting worse and i really hope I'm not getting PPD. when we fed him the new formula he seemed content and thats when he fell asleep but i don't know if it was just coincidence or not because he didn't sleep all day and was overly tired. 

also my incision decided to pop open today and puss was pouring out of it. i just had my incision checked 2 days ago and i told the doctor i was having a fever and chills and sweats. he said it was most likely from my milk coming in. when he checked the incision he said it looked a little red on the one side, and amazingly enough thats the side it started pussing from today. why wouldn't he just order me an antibiotic right there and then? so i had to call the OB on call today at the hospital and he ordered me antibiotics. I swear its just one thing after the other anymore, i feel like I'm recovering all over again. another reason why i feel like i can't take care of chase like i should be because i can't move around properly :cry:

sorry for the rant ladies


----------



## HHenderson

Does anyone know if were allowed to clean the glue off our cuts? I was told to only rinse with water when I shower. The glue is peeling and gross looking. :brat:


----------



## Barhanita

Bella, sometimes during the day she is just upset, tries to cry and looks very unhappy. But then in the evening she spends good 3-4 hours of eating-crying-fussing... Then she falls asleep.. It's hard to almost never see your baby content..


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So sorry Bella I hope that it's not painful :hugs:

I don't know how I feel about age gap yet.., I think I will just have another when we want another haha 

I have hired help 3 days a week, she helps with cleaning and cooking, I really admire you ladies that do everything without help, it's so hard. 

I was given the mini pill for contraception, I was told it works from day one but now I am a bit nervous lol


----------



## bella21

Barhanita said:


> Bella, sometimes during the day she is just upset, tries to cry and looks very unhappy. But then in the evening she spends good 3-4 hours of eating-crying-fussing... Then she falls asleep.. It's hard to almost never see your baby content..


its very hard :(


----------



## lolpants

Bella big hugs! It really sounds like you've had a bad time recently, hopefully things will only get better/easier now! Unfortunately no baby comes with instructions, so not knowing what to do doesn't make you a bad morher. Do you have a product called infacol there? I find that and ensuring the diaphragm is stretched whilst winding has helped prevent colic here. 

I can't really afford a cleaner either, but I am thinking may be worth going without something else just to have clean house! I am finding it the source of my depression. 

Lol xx


----------



## Barhanita

Lol, it's called Simethicone here


----------



## mac1979

I feel so sorry for all ladies dealing with fussiness/crying. Raptor has his moments but it isn't regular, I keep trying to convince him that letting mommy sleep is fun. He was fussing a bit earlier and moving his arms all over the place and he accidentally punched himself in the nose. He had the most startled look on his face like "who did that to me?" and I just laughed so hard. At least he stopped fussing a bit.


----------



## Scottish

Bella big hugs to you :hugs: I hope that things settle down v soon. I have a v fussy baby in evenings and I believe it's down to wind. Hope that you feel better soon and try and get plenty rest xxxx

Mac lol at your wee raptor! He is adorable. I seen the pic on fb and wow he has super long legs! Xxx


----------



## mac1979

He is going to be a tall guy. His feet are already to big for newborn socks/shoes.


----------



## Barhanita

Lol, I would also hire someone in lieu of other things, but my husband has a different opinion. 

Colic is not fun. But I really hope that Lena outgrows it soon.

Lena is the opposite - short and chubby.


----------



## Barhanita

Lena is very fussy again.. For over an hour and I bet it will last for at least another hour. I decided to pump and try giving her a bottle. It's a hard decision after so much effort we put into switching her.. But one pumping cannot hurt if it helps her, right?

UPDATE: Oh well, she hated the bottle as much as the breast. She just wants to cry. And she forgot how to use the bottle. Oh, irony. Three weeks ago she strongly preferred the bottle to the breast.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Matilda Grace arrived 30/08/13 at 11:41pm weighing 8lb 2oz :)

https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j126/NicolaLD/5220220A-7246-434E-9F69-AAD6AD08444D-8500-0000090BFB6AAA1F_zpsf3e1962e.jpg


----------



## Barhanita

Baby-dreams!! congrats, what a cutie


----------



## JenzyKY

Congrats baby dreams! 

Bella hope the new formula works. Maybe try to alternate gripe water and mylicon? 

I'm right with you all with a fussy baby in the evenings. He's exhausted but won't sleep. My DH has to put him to sleep for me. Tonight I left and cried as I could hear him still crying.


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats baby dreams :)

i still waiting ..................


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: babyhopes, so a September baby it is :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Hate my phone, another double post!


----------



## lolpants

Congratulations baby dreams! Hope it was a great labour for you!

:hugs: baby hopes. Did you go over with your 1st?

Happy September everyone! No longer our babies 'due' month!

Lol xx


----------



## Barhanita

baby-hopes, not too long! soon you will be announcing.

Jenzy, the way you wrote it - almost made my cry. Poor little babies. The thing I will try tomorrow - wear her in a Moby all night. It seems to soothe her a little. My DH was very little tolerance for her crying - makes him very upset for her and he gets frustrated. Which gripe water are you using? Mommy's Bliss seems to help very little. And my husband is against ColicCalm, as it is homeopathy.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i went 40+4 cos freya was measuring ahead and had polyhydromiones so was induced


----------



## CelticNiamh

Baby_Dreams said:


> Matilda Grace arrived 30/08/13 at 11:41pm weighing 8lb 2oz :)
> 
> https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j126/NicolaLD/5220220A-7246-434E-9F69-AAD6AD08444D-8500-0000090BFB6AAA1F_zpsf3e1962e.jpg


oh she is beautiful huge congrats :hugs: 


Bella you poor thing :hugs: are you taking the antibotics now keep a close eye on your scar, I hope the infection clears quickly, take care of your self it it not long after your section it takes 8 weeks to fully recover you have to take it very easy :hugs: feel better soon 


well my house is like a bomb most days :dohh: hubby and kids do help but I am not getting the time to really clean yet! I will at some stage lol 
Ryan had a fussy night last night and Paul our 2 year old was up getting sick :dohh: so do not think I got much sleep last night, not feeling to bad now though I will try catch a nap later!!! 

big :hugs: and :dust: to those still waiting for labour come on babies :hugs:

plus massive hugs :hugs: to any one feeling tired and blue with fussy little babies :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Bar I wish mine would like being worn. Any time that direction becomes time to root around and get mad. I just have some little tummies brand gripe water that was given to me. I have a hard time giving him that much liquid.


----------



## Sooz

Congrats on baby matilda! She's lovely. X 

We're also in the realms of fussy evenings, last night was horrendous. I think we saw every hour. I'm sure he just needs a damn good poo to be honest but it's not happening. 

As for the house, I'm just about keeping on top of chores but I am perpetually washing at the moment. Grr!


----------



## onebumpplease

I've already said, but our evenings are a nightmare! Maybe wind too, but with her being treated for thrush I don't want to give her even more medicine, but I may well once thrush is gone.
Scottish I am still teaching, but don't have a permanent post, just supply. If I could guarantee work, I would go back asap and let my OH use my maternity pay as it would be better for us financially.


----------



## Scottish

Yea onebump the teaching situation is dire at the moment for jobs! Am glad I have my nursing to fall back on if I struggle to get a job when I complete my training.

Aww baby Matilda is gorgeous well done xxx

Yea my house is also not been cleaned for a while just the basics! Actually I managed to wash the floors today while Hama had a wee nap so that was a bonus :)

Afm I don't know if yesterday and today is a fluke but I think hama may be feeding better from me! He hasn't been stuck to me constantly and when I have offered the formula he only has been taking 1-2oz then is full so fingers crossed he us now using his tongue better since its healing now


----------



## bella21

Lol I'll look into the infacol and see if we have that here , thanks for the suggestion :)

Celtic I am on the antibiotics now, hope they kick in soon because I'm still pussing and its going through to the tops of my pants and I don't have many that fit me yet as in still swollen lol 

Chase did great last night. We had to wake him up at midnight to eat because he was asleep for 5 hours, which I'm sure was due to him crying all day. Then he slept until 4:30 and knocked right back out until 7. Took another little nap and was up for 1 1/2 crying :dohh: I'm just happy he went down for a nap again an didn't fight it for hours

Baby dreams congrats! She's gorgeous! 

Bar we have the mommys bliss , it seemed to work well at first but not so much anymore


----------



## Dragonfly

heres Myles today. https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/019-3.jpghttps://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/020-8.jpg
I got the hang of baby wearing by shoving him down my top them putting wrap on, nice and secure. I was so angry at it before that as my boobs seems to be pushing him out and I had to hold him while trying to wear him. So annoying.


----------



## stargazer01

I had my baby girl on August 20th at 9:00 am. 8 lbs. 15 oz. 21 1/2" long. Named her Emma Rose.
We found out when being discharged from the hospital that she has a metabolic deficiency called mcadd. I was on the wheelchair being pushed out to the door when the call came in to the nurse's station. We were turned back around and our baby girl was sent to the nicu because her blood sugars were low. We are now home and doing well, but I am an emotional wreck since her diagnosis. 

Hope everyone is well and enjoying their babies. <3
 



Attached Files:







emma1.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## setarei

@stargazer, I'm sorry you are going through it. It's hard having a child in nicu especially if you weren't expecting it. There's a few of us who have had kids in nicu so talk to us if you need support.

Has anyone tried colief or similar before? I'm considering getting it for Cyrus who still has a lot of trouble with gas/reflux.


----------



## Barhanita

stargazer, congratulations!!


----------



## Dragonfly

setarei said:


> @stargazer, I'm sorry you are going through it. It's hard having a child in nicu especially if you weren't expecting it. There's a few of us who have had kids in nicu so talk to us if you need support.
> 
> Has anyone tried colief or similar before? I'm considering getting it for Cyrus who still has a lot of trouble with gas/reflux.

Myles is very gassy and maybe colic I am not sure as my other two never had that. So I stuck on his amber teething necklace early. Seems to have done something , Still burps but has calmed down. Also movement helps if it is colic I always read and I baby wear and carry mine a lot anyway. 

Congrats stargazer I hope all looks up from here on in for you.


----------



## JenzyKY

Bella, Infacol is simethicone or mylicon in the US if that is where you are.


----------



## Angelmarie

:hugs: to all those dealing with flux issues :hugs: Caelan had severe reflux. Nothing helped- infacol, colief, infant Gaviscon, domperidone, massage etc. it was a nightmare. You have my every sympathy and I hope that things settle for you soon. 

Congrats on babies Matilda and Emma! Two more little cuties! :cloud9:

Dragonfly - I think Myles is very like William! :flower:

Amelie has developed lots of milk spots. They look awful. There's nothing I can do though, is there? Should I try a little expressed breast milk? :shrug:


----------



## Scottish

Myles is gorgeous dragonfly! Xxx

Congrats on Emma stargazer xxx

Angel hama has lots of milk spots as well all over his face and chin and I can't seem to shift them so any advice is welcome my way to xxx :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

congratulations stargazer! she's precious :)

DF what a cutie! Glad you got a hang of wearing him


----------



## lolpants

Congratulations stargazer! Sorry to hear your departure from hospital got delayed, but glad they caught it in time!

I'm going to a sling workshop on the 10th. Only £15 and it's a 3 hour course with refreshments and 2 weeks hire of a sling :)

Swear I just had 1st non wind related smile tonight! :)

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

Congrats stargazer! Sorry about her diagnosis though, that must have been a shock. 

Mason is not settling tonight at all. So tired I could cry. I can cope with two hourly wakes when he sleeps in between but this is something else. :sleep:

I hadn't thought about putting his amber on yet but I'm seriously considering it now!


----------



## Barhanita

What is Amber?

Lena have just started her fuss a minute ago. Let's see how many hours it's gonna be tonight.


----------



## ZooMa

Congrats on Matilda and Emma! Fx for you baby hopes!


----------



## ZooMa

Cross posted but I'm craving the support :(

I'm 2.5 weeks out from my c section and still having an excruciating pain that I don't think is normal. It's located just to the side and above my incision, and feels like a shard of glass or burning needle that suddenly grabs me. I take ibuprofen round the clock, and am still needing Percocet. If I keep up on my meds I can be pain free. However towards the end of the day it can appear with a vengeance. It's so sharp and sudden if I move a certain way that all I can do is cry out and, well, just cry. 

I've never had any type if surgery before, but I'm worried this is something besides normal healing. I can't really identify which movements exacerbate the pain, but even standing up straight, or worse, trying to get in to bed is horrendous. I don't feel feverish, the wound looks fine, and there's no redness or warmth that would make me think infection. I'm just so worried this is going to turn in to a chronic pain issue. 

I did see one of the docs last week (not the one that actually did the surgery) and she said that's where there's a knot for one of the internal sutures. She said sometimes if that gets tied too tightly the body reacts to it. However, the knot should resorb and pain be relieved in 2-3 weeks.... Well I'm there but it's not any better. :(

I'm writing this post mainly to wallow in my misery but also to ask if anyone has gone through a similar thing. Thanks.


----------



## Barhanita

Zooma, I don't have any experience, but I wanted to send you hugs.


----------



## Sooz

Zooma when I has surgery for my third degree tear the ends of the knot on the internal sutures uses to poke through the skin and stab me, that felt like a sharp needle pain, though I wouldn't say as bad as you're describing?


----------



## lolpants

Big hugs Zooma. I don't have any advice as never had surgery myself, but it sounds really bad and I think you should go back to the Dr and make sure they know how bad it is. 

Bar amber is the stone used in a necklace that is supposed to help with teething pain. I never had one with Phoebe but am going to try it this time. Some people swear by them! 

Sooz, sorry to hear you're having a bad night :( hope Mason settles for you soon and you get some sleep before Paige is up!

Lol xx


----------



## Barhanita

I know amber is a fossil made of tree sap - Russia is the biggest provider of it. But I had no idea that it helps with teething. Thanks for the suggestion. Cannot believe that some babies are already teething!!

So far it looks like Lena hasn't been too fussy tonight. I am too afraid to jinx...


----------



## Barhanita

I just want to say how much respect I have for everyone who has 2 kids: twins, another toddler or any combination. I have no idea how you do it. I don't even have energy to take care of my cat anymore


----------



## Sooz

Amber is supposed to have general pain relieving properties so think DF is saying it's helping with gas pains. :flower:

Thanks lol, I got three hours in the end then up at six to get ready for the nursery run. Zombified ain't the word! :sleep:


----------



## setarei

@zooma, if you feel around where the pain is, do you feel a lump? With a previous surgery (not the csection), I had some scar tissue that knotted wrong that took a few months to heal and felt similar to what you are describing. The area felt tight when I would try to stretch. I would bring it up to your doctor.


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah not for teething amber for gas pain, he burps loads as she does gulp air. My flat nipple pees him off so I think hes trying to latch so much he ends up on air. But he is getting better. SO I have the necklace at night on his ankle and neck during the day. And he sleeps well . 
Have him out of the disposable as I hate them but the cloth dosnt fit him right yet at all and leaks every where. but least his bum isnt scalding red any more.


----------



## Scottish

Big hugs to all ! We all seem to have fussy baby's at the moment. Mine got fussy last night as usual about 9pm and finally slept at 12. But he is still fussy now and peed all over my bed when I changed his nappy! Little monkey. 

Oh the amber necklace sounds good I shall invest in one. eBay? 

Zooma I hope you recover quickly and get checked out for the pain xx


----------



## lolpants

Glad you had some rest sooz! I thought Phoebe was back in playgroup this morning and was dreading the nursery run, but I checked last night and it's a inset day so I get an extra days rest!

Really need to invest in amber if it helps a few issues! 

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I see some on ebay for £7 I got all mine there. I have myself a nice bracelet coming it was only £3.99 on ebay. its good for load so stuff and my other half he wanted a necklace and got a nice mans one for £9. All certified and tells you how to test them when you get them.


----------



## Dragonfly

on other news I feel like lashing out on relatives who havnt even acknowledged the existence of Myles at all. My own brother for one. My aunt on facebook ignores me too yet they came when my other kids where born. I have been blanked now. And I have other aunts and uncles who just dont care any more. Only my parents and sister came to see me from my family. I just want to know what their problem is, they all pass my house every day, they see my parents every day and all meet up. My dad dosnt understand them at all. Its bothering me. I wish I could move on but I wish I knew what their problem was before that so I could also give some of my mind.


----------



## Sooz

DF none of my family have seen Mason yet. :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

thanks dragonfly i will go check ebay!

sorry to hear about your relatives! they are missing out on myles first few weeks so it there loss. i hope you find out soon if they have a problem so you dont have to worry xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I know what their beef is. I want to have them say it and stop being stupid. They do not agree with what I do.


----------



## amethyst77

Hi everyone, 
Our little girl, Isobel, arrived yesterday morning via emergency c- section after they discovered she was breach! 
She weighs 8lb6 and is beautiful. We re both well and looking forward to going home tomorrow x


----------



## Scottish

yay congrats amethyst xxxx


----------



## Sooz

Huge congrats Amethyst! Hope you're feeling well. X


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats ame :wohoo: hope ur recovery goes smoothly! :)

its heartbreaking when family dont care :( my family are like that. they may travel up for a nose and to say iv seen the baby and then wont bother again :wacko:


MIDWIFE APPOINTMENT UPDATE! 40+4
* she could see how much pain i was in so she offered a sweep since if she didnt id have to wait 41+4 which she said was pointless.
It didnt hurt a bit although im lil sore. So my cervix stats haha
2-3cm
soft cervix
station 2
mid posterior position
70% effaced

bishop score 7.
feeling lil sore atm. Hoping it will do the trick!

p,s altho im happy about the above! THE CHIP SHOPS CLOSED ON MONDAY! EUGH NOT A HAPPY SQUIRREL ABOUT THAT! LOL


----------



## bella21

good luck baby hopes! hope the sweep works for you!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

good luck baby hopes! :)


----------



## Scottish

Good luck baby hopes! Boo on the chippy been closed :( mmm I fancy a chippy now hehe


----------



## CelticNiamh

zooma I never had pain like that after my section, are you going back to the doctor I would demand they check you out, you should not need that much pain relief at this stage :hugs: hope you can get it sorted 



amethyst77 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Our little girl, Isobel, arrived yesterday morning via emergency c- section after they discovered she was breach!
> She weighs 8lb6 and is beautiful. We re both well and looking forward to going home tomorrow x

huge congrats :happydance:



babyhopes2010 said:


> congrats ame :wohoo: hope ur recovery goes smoothly! :)
> 
> its heartbreaking when family dont care :( my family are like that. they may travel up for a nose and to say iv seen the baby and then wont bother again :wacko:
> 
> 
> MIDWIFE APPOINTMENT UPDATE! 40+4
> * she could see how much pain i was in so she offered a sweep since if she didnt id have to wait 41+4 which she said was pointless.
> It didnt hurt a bit although im lil sore. So my cervix stats haha
> 2-3cm
> soft cervix
> station 2
> mid posterior position
> 70% effaced
> 
> bishop score 7.
> feeling lil sore atm. Hoping it will do the trick!
> 
> p,s altho im happy about the above! THE CHIP SHOPS CLOSED ON MONDAY! EUGH NOT A HAPPY SQUIRREL ABOUT THAT! LOL


nice one will not be long now :happydance::happydance: you will be updating us on labour pains I say very soon fx any way


----------



## mac1979

Zooma-I would definitely get a second opinion on the pain, especially if you still need something as strong as percocet. 

DF-sorry you are on the outs with your family, that stinks.

Well, DH and I finally :sex: last night. I have to admit I was nervous as I didn't know if it would hurt, it didn't and now I am happy :happydance:.

In baby news, Saturday night DH took a picture of Raptor sleeping with an empty 2 liter bottle of A&W Root Beer and a Husker football, saying that Root Beer was the only way he got through his first Husker game (the team played horribly). I got a PM from a FB friend (somebody I haven't seen in years) saying that she can't believe I gave an infant pop...yes ladies, she actually thought that I gave him root beer, some people are idiots.


----------



## mac1979

Has anybody heard from Ready, I haven't seen any posts from her in a while.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> Zooma-I would definitely get a second opinion on the pain, especially if you still need something as strong as percocet.
> 
> DF-sorry you are on the outs with your family, that stinks.
> 
> Well, DH and I finally :sex: last night. I have to admit I was nervous as I didn't know if it would hurt, it didn't and now I am happy :happydance:.
> 
> In baby news, Saturday night DH took a picture of Raptor sleeping with an empty 2 liter bottle of A&W Root Beer and a Husker football, saying that Root Beer was the only way he got through his first Husker game (the team played horribly). I got a PM from a FB friend (somebody I haven't seen in years) saying that she can't believe I gave an infant pop...yes ladies, she actually thought that I gave him root beer, some people are idiots.


oh wow :dohh: 

no not heard from ready at all :flower:


----------



## mac1979

I have heard about giving babies diaper free time to let their bits and pieces "air out", how do you accomplish that with a boy and avoiding pee stains on the carpet/furniture/yourself? I can put a puppy pad under him but he will still make a fountain for pee.


----------



## Sooz

I never did it with DD tbh Mac.


----------



## bella21

mac people are so stupid sometimes...really? 

zooma on wednesday ill be 2 weeks out from my section and I'm still in a lot of pain too, granted one side is infected and pussing but i stopped the percocet the day i came home from the hospital. it made me way to constipated and I've only been doing ibuprofen 2 times a day. I would definitely get in and get it checked out for infection. somebody mentioned the little lump to one side, i felt that and it was very tender and thats the side that started pussing


We seem to have a happy content baby on our hands today! he slept 8 1/2 hours last night with one wake up in between from 2-3 !! :happydance: he's been pooping eating and sleeping and not crying all morning!!


----------



## Barhanita

Non of my family or DH family (except for a brief visit from his sister) saw Lena,and it doesn't seem like it will change soon.

Congrats ameth, and goodluck babyhopes!

Mac, you should have played along  people that stupid deserve it.

Our first :sex: is scheduled in a few days.. It's great to hear that it didn't hurt.

Lena loves her no diaper time, but girls are easier. I guess something like this won't stay long. https://www.amazon.com/The-Peepee-Teepee-Sprinkling-WeeWee/dp/B001W8W8RC/

Bella, great!! My Lena woke up 6 times and cried a lot. I've never been that tired. I was so unhappy, so I even considered briefly switching to formula, so at least sometime I can sleep. I totally envy Elmo on a diaper, like someone said.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Hey ladies:hugs:to everyone not getting sleep. I'm still not getting any either. Last night was horrible, Jaylie was up fussing and wanting to eat till 2:30 am, then slept 2 hours and then was up every hour after that :dohh: I gave her Mommys bliss gripe water for her gas and it really didn't do much so I will be trying something different. Anytime I put her in her bassinet on her back to sleep she wakes up and fusses. She hates the bassinet and sleeping on her back

Zooma 2 weeks after my section I was still in pain and didn't have an infection or anything. I would get checked just to be sure though :flower:

Mac that's hilarious she actually thought thAt :haha: some people :dohh:

Congrats to those who finally ha their babies :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

I got to show off father baby pics I took today. 
I think my other half realizes as he agrees to these the girls all love them , Mom porn :haha:
https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3733/9653730075_6ff9ab1794.jpg
Father &amp; Son by Dragonfly_Photography, Anneke Temmink, on Flickr
https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5457/9656969360_d203b1f111.jpg
Father &amp; Son by Dragonfly_Photography, Anneke Temmink, on Flickr
https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2849/9656972726_0e0c8d476b.jpg
Father &amp; Son by Dragonfly_Photography, Anneke Temmink, on Flickr
https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3769/9653739769_d682ff2dd5.jpg
Father &amp; Son by Dragonfly_Photography, Anneke Temmink, on Flickr


----------



## babyhopes2010

DF beautiful pics :flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

Mac, I've been fighting a diaper rash and I put Henry in a diaper then lay him on his belly with the back open. Therefore it'd catch the pee but his butt is out. I saw your picture too. It was cute. Silly people. 

DF great pics! Wish my husband would allow more pics of him.


----------



## Barhanita

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Hey ladies:hugs:to everyone not getting sleep. I'm still not getting any either. Last night was horrible, Jaylie was up fussing and wanting to eat till 2:30 am, then slept 2 hours and then was up every hour after that :dohh: I gave her Mommys bliss gripe water for her gas and it really didn't do much so I will be trying something different. Anytime I put her in her bassinet on her back to sleep she wakes up and fusses. She hates the bassinet and sleeping on her back

sounds exactly like Lena


----------



## onebumpplease

I sometimes put Rowan on the absorbant disposable changing mats and because its too cold for complete nakedness I put a terry toweling square over her, like a blanket, that would work to stop boy fountains too...


----------



## bella21

bar, I'm sorry. I really really hope things get better for you soon and you can hopefully get some sleep soon :hugs: good luck with your first BD :winkwink: I can't wait for the first time i can properly shave down there again :haha:

DF gorgeous pictures!!

jolly hope you get some sleep soon too! the gripe water seems to work for me but only for a very very short period of time


----------



## readynwilling

:wave: hi girls!!

sorry been busy :) SIL got married yesterday and the kiddos seemed to have figured out how to tag team their "needs". as soon as i finish nursing T, J needs to use potty, then T will need to be changed, then J wants a snack.... its never ending! but we are all doing well.

I think i have the first post up to date, let me know if i missed anything :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

DF beautiful pictures! :)


----------



## lolpants

Your 'friend' is an idiot Mac! If they really really thought you would do that, that is how they would react?? 

I did nappy free time for the 1st time earlier.. no idea what you do with a boys pee pee, but its all about giving their legs the freedom, so may be worthwhile just putting a flannel over it?

Congrats Amethyst!!

Sorry there was no chips, and still no baby babyhopes! Hope the sweep helps!

Bella that is great things are going better for you! Bet you feel so much better after a good nights sleep! :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

Hey girls! so hard to catch up! It´s all my fault, because I´m too lazy! :haha:

DF: Gorgeous pictures! Besides taking pics of 2 handsome men, you´re very talented!
Mac: your friend is an idiot! :haha:

Congrats to all of you who had had your babies in the last days! :happydance:

:flower:

Hope all of you are doing great!!


----------



## Dragonfly

when did you all stop bleeding I stopped at 2 weeks or before?? got discharge though. With the others I bleed for like 6 weeks. My hv says it could be anemia which i do feel I have, drinking spa tone now.


----------



## lolpants

I just wanna thank whoever it was who shared the tip about rubbing behind the ears!? Works amazingly well! !

Df still bleeding here, although I do seem to go a day or two with nothing and then it comes back? I wish it would just make its mind up one way or the other! :haha:

Hiya Pola! Good to hear from you! It's a crazy busy time for us all! You're certainly not lazy! 

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Ready just wanna say thanks for running this thread so well!!

Now it's Sept do we start a parenting one? 

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

DF I stopped at around 3 or 4 weeks and kept spotting now and then until 6 weeks... Haven't spotted at all since then.


I have a stupid question :( so I am on the mini pill and I started taking it last Thursday. I took it on Thursday at around 1pm and then Friday at 9:30pm, and at that same time ever since. The Dr said the pill works right away so we DTD on Friday. I was reading about the mini pill and people say that it's not very effective and it's very sensitive to fail when taken at different times. This makes me scared that I didn't take it at the same time the first two days. I really don't want to get pregnant, I might be overreacting but I will def take a pregnancy test in a few weeks. Could I have ovulated so soon?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I agree with lol!! Ready has done such an amazing job!!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Do you actually rub their ears or behin them? It's so hard for me to get Jaylie to burp 

Borr I'm not sure so I have no advice. hopefully it did its job:flower:

DF great pics :)

I'm still bleeding off and on too and it's been a m


----------



## JolleyGirl86

It's been a month since my c section. Hopefully it stops soon cause it's annoying. When do you usually get your period after having a baby?

Babyhopes hope you have your baby soon!


----------



## JenzyKY

Jolley I rub right above the ear and behind. Also the top of their head.


----------



## Barhanita

Borr, I've been told that you start ovulating when you have about 6 hours between feedings routinely.


----------



## pola17

What what what? Rubbing ears? *takes notes*


----------



## pola17

DF, I still bleed but barely! It's week 4 for me :)


----------



## pola17

lolpants said:


> Ready just wanna say thanks for running this thread so well!!
> 
> Now it's Sept do we start a parenting one?
> 
> Lol xx

I agree! Well done, ready! :happydance:

And how awesone it would be if we all keep in touch just like this! :flower:


----------



## mac1979

I think we can just keep this thread going, I've seen older ones.

I know none of us would ever do this but has anybody else ever wished you could duct tape the pacifier to your babies mouth so they stop sitting it out and crying.  It seems to be a favorite game here.


----------



## setarei

For diaper free time, I put them on their bellies on a diaper pad with their legs tucked under so that their bums are in the air a little. I time it for sleep time so that they don't move around too much and it seems to be working.

DF, wow beautiful work, babe, poses pretty much all aspects.


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, I still cannot convince Lena to take a pacifier. She just doesn't seem to understand the concept. But yesterday I was dreaming of a baby-holder-on-a-bouncing-ball. I guess I am describing a swing, but we don't have one. So it's just us bouncing her and our poor knees.


----------



## Barhanita

DF, are you a professional photographer?


----------



## lolpants

Much easier if we can keep this thread!?

Melody just plain refused a dummy and I've not tried since
.. I'm still struggling to get Phoebe to give up hers 100% so I am hoping to avoid it this time

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

I agree thanks Ready! :flower:

Paige didn't have a dummy, or a swing! Trying to avoid giving Mason one too but he has a swing a day it's a life saver, except I can't turn it on right after a feed or he pukes. 

Back to the normal two hourly wakes last night with good sleeps between so I feel much better today. I can't believe I class that as a good night. :rofl:


----------



## Dragonfly

Barhanita said:


> DF, are you a professional photographer?

no. I used my hall way and natural light for them pics. seems to work well. People dont want to pay for stuff sadly so I make no money. I get asked to take pics though and no one pays. Weird I know. 



lolpants said:


> I
> Df still bleeding here, although I do seem to go a day or two with nothing and then it comes back? I wish it would just make its mind up one way or the other! :haha:
> 
> 
> Lol xx

Mine went and came too with in the two weeks now hasnt come back and I am dreading in case it just starts but its over a week now since any blood and all discharge. I wont complain now breastfeeding better keep it away like it did with Alex for 19 months at least.


----------



## babyhopes2010

hmmmm im not even sure theres a baby in there :wacko:

maybe i need a good fart :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

babyhopes2010 said:


> hmmmm im not even sure theres a baby in there :wacko:
> 
> maybe i need a good fart :haha:

Are you in hiding ? I got all the suggestions to evict baby and questioning like I never heard of curry before and sex.

Though that pressure point thing on your hand I tried and posted a vid off for a week may have done something as I did get crampy all that time.


----------



## JenzyKY

DF you would make a good living here with those photos.


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah in a different life. Been there tried that. Still if any one wants pics I always say I am available just not for free. Sadly people want pics taken in side my landlords home which is not possible and the gardens which you have to pay a lot for to him so they dont want to know after that. In the past week 2 have asked me to take pics for free for them, they expected it to be free too. :( Sorry it makes me rant as I am fed up hearing how I should be making money when no one wants to pay.


----------



## lolpants

1st nursery run done! Phew! Had a sleepless night too!

I'm paying for a newborn shoot on Friday. Found them on Facebook and they also had proper website and a studio. I think if you have that then people are willing to pay? 

Lol xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

ur v talented DF. people expect alot for free it does annoy me !


----------



## CelticNiamh

DF beautiful pictures :flower:

Well I have had a shocking night 
Went to bed early Ryan fell asleep and I woke up feeling sick and was sick feel awful today poor hubby was looking after me but had to go to work :( dreading having to walk to collect Eireann later head is hoping and muscles in my sides are so sore both kids are a sleep beside me lol I'm afraid I will not wake up if I nod off oh well I will get through it lol 


Mac lol at the soother and spitting it out 

Got my pictures from my photo shoot I will share some later but I am very happy with them


----------



## Sooz

We've had our pictures back too. DF I agree you're very talented!


----------



## Sooz

Hope you feel better soon celtic and lol I'm sorry you had a rough night.


----------



## Angelmarie

Hope you feel better soon, Celtic! Nothing worse than feeling poorly and having to look after kids! 

During a call with Daniel yesterday he was saying how tired he was as I had woken him up in the night to get calpol for Caelan. I said me too! I was up and down with Amelie and I was looking after Caelan rubbing his shins (he suffers with awful growing pains due to hyper mobility). I also felt sick all night and had an asthma attack. He said 'yeh but you don't have to go to work!'

Agh! I was so angry! No I don't have to go to work but I have to wash, clean, tidy and look after three kids in my own!!! 

Men just don't think sometimes! Needless to say he was very apologetic. :haha:

@Df- totally know where you're coming from. Daniel is a self employed videographer with an average day rate of £250 and he produces HD videos for the likes of the NHS as well as doing music videos etc. Then he has 'mates' asking him to make them videos for free or for £50 or something. He's pretty good for giving 'mates rates' but realistically it takes him a week plus expenses to produce a video and he can't work free for a week! People get really narky at him when he points it out! 
Have you ever tried selling prints online? X


----------



## Scottish

Gorgeous pics DF! Xx

Ugh. Celtic hope u feel better ASAP big hugs :hugs:

I bought a baby swing yesterday as I was fed up bouncing the baby bouncer with my foot and I have to say its been great this morning! But yes sooz I put him in last night after a Feed and he spewed oops hehe

Sooz the newborn pics of mason are fabulous! Celtic can't wait to see yours!

Ready I also want to say thanks for keeping this up to date! This has been a v successful thread :)

Mac yes and the dummy always gets spat out as soon as you turn your back on them! :haha:

Angel men are awful at night if they get woken! I need to remind mine now and then that I also get up and am busy during day


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angel I say he was sorry after that comment! 


Still feel crap but a little better I have to collect my DD from school now going to leave early so I can walk slow!!! hope my milk protects Ryan from catching it 

here a picture from his shoot
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 8









016.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 6









047 b&w with col.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Scottish I also bought a swing for that same reason lol

Mac I must confess I am guilty of wanting to do that lol... Also thought about some mechanism with elastic bands :haha: 

Celtic I hope you feel better soon!

Angel men are stupid! I get that work is also hard but I swear I have never been so tired in my life, not with the haterst job I've had, motherhood is harder.


----------



## Dragonfly

I took my site down as people stole my pics on the net and used them on free download screen saver sites. Even pics of my kids. It really annoyed me as some where selling them too and all I could do was ask for removal and prove they where my pics which I did and they where removed. Not like I can get all the money they earned. Some had thousands of downloads losing me loads of money. So I lost heart. I have loads of photographer friends too. Much better than I am that have such a hard time. you get money from weddings but I wont do them, I am not experienced enough and its some stress. So I was going to do a portrait business but no one will come forward for that either. I offered some free stuff to friends to get the site up and no one came either. Its tiring and disheartening. I just take pics of the kids like I always did and whatever else interests me. Its like my stress outlet being creative. I know what you mean about narky mates too It makes me feel awkward and all. Someone that knew my dad added me the other day on facebook and immediately sent me a message looking me to fix his pics, bad quality ones. I was a bit insulted to be honest.Its not even something I do. But they wanted that for free too.


----------



## JenzyKY

I think the activity gym is my mommy saver. Henry loves looking at the toys and kicking the crinkly parts.


----------



## Dragonfly

I noticed the baby acne around Myles neck is gone since I put the amber necklace on him. I have my amber on today I got.


----------



## pola17

Angel: men are idiots! :hugs:

Celtic: how are you feeling now?

I had a bad night. Mika kept fussing... Maybe 3oz are no longer enough? How do I know if he wants more? :shrug:


----------



## mac1979

Pola-if he is getting fussy try a 4 oz bottle and see if he drinks all of it, that is really the only way to find out. Raptor was on 4 oz at that time. He may only need 4 oz at night and 3 during the day? I give a little more at night as it can give me a little more sleep.

Jenzy-the activity gym is lovely, Raptor "talks" to the toys (I call them his business associates) and moves his arms and kicks his legs. We also do tummy time on there

DF-are you able to put a digital watermark on your photos? If you do that they can't be downloaded. That is what my brother had to end up doing.

For pictures I am lucky that my oldest brother is a part time photographer and my MIL loves taking pictures and is always thinking of poses/props to use. 

Raptor is a little piggy, he is up to 6 oz every 3.5 to 4 hours (whenever his gives me his "I'm hungry" scream) I think it is all going to height, he is filling out still but he is so tall. I had a friend come over with her 3 month old and he was just as tall as her. He is also getting a little bit of a tummy, I don't think he is going to be a chunky baby.


----------



## Scottish

Dragonfly I ordered amber necklace from eBay do should get it in a few days. Can you tell me do u need to keep it on him all the time? And where's the best place to put it on him? X


----------



## Dragonfly

I put necklace on neck during day and leg during the night. Always on. 

I had stuff watermarked and you are not suppose to get them from flickr but google allowed them to be downloaded and facebook. I give up last year I had enough. Less stress now.


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Angel: men are idiots! :hugs:
> 
> Celtic: how are you feeling now?
> 
> I had a bad night. Mika kept fussing... Maybe 3oz are no longer enough? How do I know if he wants more? :shrug:

much better still do not think I can eat yet! 

When he empties his bottle you increase an onz:thumbup:, he might be having a growth spurt as well hun!


----------



## pola17

Thanks chicas! Tried, but he didn't want more once he reached 3oz! :dohh:
He's finally sleeping, so I'm now cooking something quick! 
I hope this afternoon when Tigran returns, he can look for him and I take a nap! :thumbup:

Mac: I love piggy babies! :cloud9: I love big cheeks!


----------



## bella21

Pola, good to hear from you again! i get lazy too :haha:

mac, yes with the pacifier! chase usually only takes it at night when he's really tired but he'll pop it out and cry like i took it from him or something haha

ready, yes agree you've done an amazing job keeping up with this thread!! thank you!

celtic, hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

Chase slept for 7 hours straight last night! from 9:30-4:30, then went back to sleep by 5 and slept till 8! i couldn't believe it when i woke up and it was 4:30! He also hasn't had any crying fits at all! A friend came over the other day and told me to push all of the air out of the liner in the bottle so he is only getting the milk, and since then he's been great. He was probably getting way too much air the entire time making his tummy hurt and i had no idea :( live and learn i guess right! 

OH has just left back to work tonight, I'm scared to be alone this long but I think once I get into a routine on my own ill be okay! 

hope everyone is well!


----------



## lolpants

OMG Bella - I have sleep jealousy!! Melody seems to sleep all day! and up all night - and ofc I can't sleep with her in the day, due to elder daughter :(

I remember someone stealing your pic of William now DF"! So rude!

Melody has defo just been through a bit of a growth spurt - feeding constantly until the daytime today and she is longer and her cheeks are starting to fill out. She weighed 8lb13 yesterday, nearly a whole pound on her birthweight

Did nursery run for 1st time today, went ok, although I found out she should have started yesterday!! :dohh:

Lol xx


----------



## readynwilling

Thanks ladies! we can keep this thread and i'll just ask my Mod friends to move it to the parenting section!


----------



## pola17

Angel,
Can we switch? :haha:

Ready,
What a great idea! :happydance:


----------



## Barhanita

I cannot deal with this... to little sleep.. Am I too weak??


----------



## pola17

You're not weak, Bar! :hugs: it's tough!
Hang in there, chica! :flower:


----------



## bella21

lol, I'm sure you're already doing this but it seemed to really help keeping the lights and tv on and activity going during the day. changing his clothes right away as soon as he gets up for the day and at night keeping the lights off during feeding, changing him into his sleeper and no talking when he wakes up for feeds.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bella we do the same thing with Isabela and she also sleeps wonderful. 

Bar :hugs: you are not weak. It's really hard. I hope you can get some sleep. Can someone watch Lena while you nap? :hugs:


----------



## pola17

I also do the same, but it seems like Mikael hasn't gotten the memo! :winkwink:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> I cannot deal with this... to little sleep.. Am I too weak??

No not weak it is just hard going :hugs: I am struggling the last few nights because of sick kids waking us along with Ryan waking :dohh:

I tried to catch a nap earlier and just nodded off when the kids thought it was a great time to play really loudly :dohh: so I got up and even though I felt like killing them I sat them down and explained how tired I was and how they had to think of others, they were very good after all gone to bed and to sleep with out a fuss :hugs: quite proud I kept my cool!! 

so teary when I am tired:dohh: going to try and eat now scared the lack of food is effecting my supply :dohh: Ryan is fussy and want to nap and feed nap and feed hope he goes a little longer tonight 

sweet dreams to every one :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Hipe you have a better night, Celtic! And you're such an awesone mom! :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







CIMG1337.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5









CIMG1291.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HHenderson

Anyone have too much breastmilk? Im literally choking my babygirl. I have tried to pump before to not make it as bad and she still chokes. I dont know what to do. Its also giving her air bubbles and gas because shes swallowing too hard. I was told the milk is supposed to regulate itself to her need of supply but alls my milk is doing is just over flowing.


----------



## lolpants

There is so much noise and activity here in the day - thanks to Phoebe! hehe! Hopefully it is just the growth spurt and will be over soon.

Tiredness is the worst - it effects you in so many ways. Mentally and physically. This is definitely what I am finding the hardest!

Henderson, I am worried I have the opposite problem - I feed her on both breasts, sometimes half hr on each x 2 or 3 and still she wants more. I end up having to give a lil formula or expressed milk to make her content. And then when I pump I am lucky to get much more than an oz (and that is double pumping too!)

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

ps gorgeous pics too henderson!


----------



## Barhanita

HHenderson said:


> Anyone have too much breastmilk? Im literally choking my babygirl. I have tried to pump before to not make it as bad and she still chokes. I dont know what to do. Its also giving her air bubbles and gas because shes swallowing too hard. I was told the milk is supposed to regulate itself to her need of supply but alls my milk is doing is just over flowing.

Yes, horrible oversupply here. Try block feeding: feed for 4-6 hours on one side. Also, try positions where milk flows uphill. And just let the sparying milk out, maybe handexpress a little. Pumping only makes things worse (unless you are ready to always pump before feedings). Anyway, those are the recommendations I've gotten.

Very gorgeous daughter you have there!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies, 

Sorry I have not been online forever. Isla is here! She was born on her due date (August 21)via home birth and we're both doing well. My Mom is still here with me and we've been really busy with visitors and adjusting to life with baby. So far I am loving being a Mom, its been an amazing experience. 

Looking forward to catching up with everyone and learning more about your little ones. I'll try to get online tomorrow to post a few pics of our little lady! 

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## pola17

Hhenserson, congrats, she's beautiful! :cloud9:

Mrs Eddie: congrats on baby Isla! :hugs:

I'm feeling overwhelmed. Mika is still fussing.. It's been 24 hours, I slept only 1 hour last night. In the last 2 hours, he's eaten twice... I really really hope it's just growth spurt (I read it lasts a couple of days), as I feel like I can't take it anymore. I feel like my head is gonna explode and I'm exhausted! :cry:


----------



## HHenderson

Barhanita said:


> HHenderson said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have too much breastmilk? Im literally choking my babygirl. I have tried to pump before to not make it as bad and she still chokes. I dont know what to do. Its also giving her air bubbles and gas because shes swallowing too hard. I was told the milk is supposed to regulate itself to her need of supply but alls my milk is doing is just over flowing.
> 
> Yes, horrible oversupply here. Try block feeding: feed for 4-6 hours on one side. Also, try positions where milk flows uphill. And just let the sparying milk out, maybe handexpress a little. Pumping only makes things worse (unless you are ready to always pump before feedings). Anyway, those are the recommendations I've gotten.
> 
> Very gorgeous daughter you have there!Click to expand...

Ive tried that at nighttime to help her settle better instead of choking. After the two feeds on one side the other breast is HUGE, swollen with milk and very painful. I just hope eventually it calms down. She choked so bad today I was freaking out! After she calmed down from it she was quiet as a mouse and didnt move for like 5 minutes. I guess she was just concentrating on breathing because it seemed so traumatic from my perspective. :nope:


----------



## Barhanita

Pola, hugs! I feel the same: "my head is gonna explode and I'm exhausted"

Congrats Mrs Eddie!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Bar and Pola!

And sending you huge :hugs: Pola, things will get better soon I'm sure!


----------



## readynwilling

A lot of milk flowing here too. I block feed and i also lay him over my tummy so his head is on top of my breast to feed... that way the milk has to go against gravity. He still gets pretty gassy and chokes a bit, but its better than it was!


----------



## Barhanita

I have been also doing ice after the feedings and that actually helped. But other things I have heard but not done for the oversupply: tight sports bra, cabbage leaves, sage and mint teas, antihistamines.. Also, pump once to fully empty the breasts and then start th block feedings. But those are extreme measures. I want to wait a little.


----------



## JenzyKY

I "pace" Henry on my breast as my let down is very fast. I take him off if I see him gulping or taking multiple sucks without breathing. It's the same as I did at work with bottle feeding.


----------



## bella21

Pola, I've been dealing with a fussy baby the past 5 hours too :dohh: I think he might be going through a growth spurt too he's been taking 3oz instead of 2 the past 2 days and in the past 5 hours he's fed 3 times which is a lot for him! hoping thats all it is for both of us...10oclock and he finally fell asleep 

mrs.eddie congratulations!! our babies have the same birthday :)

bar cabbage leaves definitely work, my niece used them to dry up her milk. she said by the time she took them off the cabbage was cooked :haha:


----------



## ZooMa

Love all the pictures! I keep forgetting to take some... darn Pintrest and wonderful photogrpahers... makes me feel the need to have those "perfect" newborn photos. We do have a Canon Rebel SLR camera, but one of the lenses is having a little trouble focusing and I haven't looked into taking it in to be repaired. I feel like I'd need a better lens to get that nice soft depth-of-field effect that makes for nice photos. That, and good lighting. I took a photography class way back in high school, but of course I forget all the finer points. That was way before digital, too, so I don't know how many of those beautiful Pintrest-worthy newborn photo shoots have a whole lost of post-processing done to make them so gorgeous. I did see someone blog about her experiences learning photography with her own newborn where she cut and pasted the eyes or head from one shot onto another shot that was framed better. It was well done, but still, I feel like that's cheating a little. Plus, I would have no idea how to do that in photoshop.

Hmmm, that was a little rambling.

Anyway, an update from me -- I went to the doctor's again today to ask about this stabbing pain I've been having in my incision. Long story short: essentially I'm within the realm of normal for recovery, according to the doctor. The incision looks good, I have no other signs/symptoms of infection or hematoma on exam, and apparently it's very common for women to have pain located only one side of their incision as they recover. If it isn't getting better or gets worse, the next step would be a CT scan to look for something deeper. However, the Dr did say that he doubts it would show anything - and I doubt it, too. The fact that the Percocet and ibuprofen can really treat the pain so damn well makes me think there isn't something too insidious going on. That is, if there was something really serious, I would think the medicines wouldn't be able to cover it up completely, and I wouldn't have pain-free periods. I guess 90% of the time I feel pretty good -- it's just the 10% of the time I don't pay attention and forget to stay ahead of the pain with meds that it bothers me. Even less of the time is the pain really excruciating. But darn, it was really, really bad the other night. But fine now. Percocet is a hell of a drug. (And I'm not even on that high a dose, which is another reason I'm not super worried.)

Hope everyone's BF issues gets sorted out! It's a bit better on our end here, but I'm keeping my follow up appointment with the LC this Friday to make sure there aren't any issues on the horizon I don't anticipate.

Here's wishing everyone a good night's sleep!


----------



## Crystal5483

@ LOL that's how BFing started with me - I have now given in to just formula as I never caught up and she never latched without the shield. Have to admit it really devastated me. 

So we had said this is our last child. Madison is turning 7 in October and so it's almost 7 years between them. My mother in law is 65 and father in law just turned 66 and both advised no more babysitting kids after Mackenzie and my sister in laws baby is born.

But after being set in stone about no more we've actually talked about going for a third! Probably not for another 7 years though as we'd have to pay for full time daycare and the cheapest around us is $250/wk. and we want to make sure the girls can still have their activities and hobbies without penalty. We also only have a 2 bedroom at the moment and would want and need more room and would have to move. 

Anyone else think we are crazy? I'm 28... Turning 29 on the 27th so I figure start before 35 to avoid the extra health concerns.


----------



## Sooz

If we did have another we'd still want a small age gap. We come from big gaps (13 years between Dh and his brother) and both hate it which was our main reason for having Mason now, I was always jealous of my friends with 2 year gaps. However I think it's unlikely we'd plan another. I just get too ill. :(

Mrs Eddie congrats on the birth of Isla! 

As for milk flow, I have to take Mason off and leak into a muslin initially until it slows or we both get drenched. I've git to get him some bibs to protect his clothes today, he's perpetually soggy!


----------



## babyhopes2010

6 days overdue

https://img4.imageshack.us/img4/5628/n3a8.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lolpants

Congratulations Mrs Eddie! 

Bf'ing is not as easy as you think is it? Men have it so easy! 

Lol xx


----------



## onebumpplease

We dtd yesterday, but went to chemist for the morning after pill! Whoops.

Can't believe we did it, was so short, but fab. I was very sensitive to start, but wouldn't say sore, maybe raw?!? 
So although I want a small age gap, I don't want it to be as small as 10 months :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

onebumpplease said:


> We dtd yesterday, but went to chemist for the morning after pill! Whoops.
> 
> Can't believe we did it, was so short, but fab. I was very sensitive to start, but wouldn't say sore, maybe raw?!?
> So although I want a small age gap, I don't want it to be as small as 10 months :haha:

ur brave:haha: i know someone with 10month age gap lol she was lil shocked


----------



## Dragonfly

babyhopes2010 said:


> 6 days overdue
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/img4/5628/n3a8.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

It is .

no baby yet?
you still pregnant?
what are you playing at?
are you holding that baby in?
hurry up! 
any sign of that baby?
have you had your baby yet?
where is the baby?


You know you can kill for them questions, its not like legal yet but it should be.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Dragonfly said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 6 days overdue
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/img4/5628/n3a8.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> It is .
> 
> no baby yet?
> you still pregnant?
> what are you playing at?
> are you holding that baby in?
> hurry up!
> any sign of that baby?
> have you had your baby yet?
> where is the baby?
> 
> 
> You know you can kill for them questions, its not like legal yet but it should be.Click to expand...

:haha: seriously on my fb there is a whole discussion about ME! and when baby will be born! really fricked me off:haha:

someone says he is waiting for my bday on the 11th! errmmmm i think not :hissy:


----------



## Dragonfly

great the online psychics are at it on facebook ..sigh. I may add that every single person was actually wrong about when I would go, only my other half was out by a few days.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Mick thinks saturday! im hoping any day this week lol


----------



## mac1979

Hopes-its amazing how people think they are obligated to make comments regarding due dates and baby's gender if they are friends with you on Facebook.

DH and I DTD again last night, we are getting back into the groove. This week I hope to get started on my mission to become a MILF in the next 8 months. Granted I have to start off by walking, after a while I will get back into Zumba, BJJ and Mhuy Thai and weights. DH agreed that if I reach my goals I can get a new "mommy/MILF" wardrobe :happydance:. I do need new clothes but don't want to get any as I am unhappy with my weight right now and need to loose some.


----------



## pola17

Babyhopes: must be annoying that people talk about it on FB! :hugs:

Mac: I want to excercise already as well! :happydance:

I want to be able to :sex: ... 2 more weeks to go! :happydance: but one if my stitches still hurt when I sit :nope:

Celtic: feeling any better? :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

So proud of myself. I called my MIL and she is coming to babysit while I work out and run a couple of errands. I am just walking for a half hour, stretching and sitting in the steam room...god I miss the steam room. Then I just have to run to the pharmacy and then go get dog food. They are quick errands alone but take forever with a baby. My gym also has childcare but I don't want to take Raptor there until he has his 2 month vaccinations. I don't trust others to have their older children vaccinated.


----------



## pola17

I'd miss a steam room as well! :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sounds great Mac!!! 

We went for a walk today, feels so good to get out and exercise!! It was a ton of fun!


----------



## HHenderson

OMG I actually started feeling around my c-section scar today and felt a big lump on the left side. Im totally freaking out. My husband says it could just be the stuff she used to make sure it doesnt stick when it heals. What!? I dont believe that, its a lump the size of a large grape in there. Does anyone know what it could be? Thankfully I have my 2 week apt on Friday. :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> Anyone have too much breastmilk? Im literally choking my babygirl. I have tried to pump before to not make it as bad and she still chokes. I dont know what to do. Its also giving her air bubbles and gas because shes swallowing too hard. I was told the milk is supposed to regulate itself to her need of supply but alls my milk is doing is just over flowing.

What Bar said :thumbup: I do that and take Ryan off for a break! :thumbup: I have over supply as well my right boob leaks constantly BUT I know from experience it does sort it self out always has on my other babies :thumbup: oh and deffo do not pump makes it so much worse 



lolpants said:


> There is so much noise and activity here in the day - thanks to Phoebe! hehe! Hopefully it is just the growth spurt and will be over soon.
> 
> Tiredness is the worst - it effects you in so many ways. Mentally and physically. This is definitely what I am finding the hardest!
> 
> Henderson, I am worried I have the opposite problem - I feed her on both breasts, sometimes half hr on each x 2 or 3 and still she wants more. I end up having to give a lil formula or expressed milk to make her content. And then when I pump I am lucky to get much more than an oz (and that is double pumping too!)
> 
> Lol xx

to be honest that sounds normal to be honest! I notice Ryan cluster feeds then settles for a while then repeats he goes longer at nights. but look at how much weight she is gaining she is doing great and it will get easier I promise. 



Mrs. Eddie said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I have not been online forever. Isla is here! She was born on her due date (August 21)via home birth and we're both doing well. My Mom is still here with me and we've been really busy with visitors and adjusting to life with baby. So far I am loving being a Mom, its been an amazing experience.
> 
> Looking forward to catching up with everyone and learning more about your little ones. I'll try to get online tomorrow to post a few pics of our little lady!
> 
> Hope you're all doing well!

hughe congrats :hugs: can not wait to see pictures :happydance:



pola17 said:


> Hhenserson, congrats, she's beautiful! :cloud9:
> 
> Mrs Eddie: congrats on baby Isla! :hugs:
> 
> I'm feeling overwhelmed. Mika is still fussing.. It's been 24 hours, I slept only 1 hour last night. In the last 2 hours, he's eaten twice... I really really hope it's just growth spurt (I read it lasts a couple of days), as I feel like I can't take it anymore. I feel like my head is gonna explode and I'm exhausted! :cry:

oh hun huge hugs :hugs: he fully on bottles now is he!! normally babies on forumla settle better than that! is he crying a lot wonder is there something else going on :hugs: hope you get some time to nap to day :hugs:



JenzyKY said:


> I "pace" Henry on my breast as my let down is very fast. I take him off if I see him gulping or taking multiple sucks without breathing. It's the same as I did at work with bottle feeding.

I do that as well :thumbup:



babyhopes2010 said:


> 6 days overdue
> 
> https://img4.imageshack.us/img4/5628/n3a8.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

great picture sorry your still waiting!!! I used to hate when my FIL used to tell me when the apple is ripe it will fall from the tree grrr :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> Hopes-its amazing how people think they are obligated to make comments regarding due dates and baby's gender if they are friends with you on Facebook.
> 
> DH and I DTD again last night, we are getting back into the groove. This week I hope to get started on my mission to become a MILF in the next 8 months. Granted I have to start off by walking, after a while I will get back into Zumba, BJJ and Mhuy Thai and weights. DH agreed that if I reach my goals I can get a new "mommy/MILF" wardrobe :happydance:. I do need new clothes but don't want to get any as I am unhappy with my weight right now and need to loose some.

I am doing the same, I want to lose some weight just have to work out how much I can eat to lose weight and matain my supply
I want to start Zumba again as well when do you plan on starting that!



pola17 said:


> Babyhopes: must be annoying that people talk about it on FB! :hugs:
> 
> Mac: I want to excercise already as well! :happydance:
> 
> I want to be able to :sex: ... 2 more weeks to go! :happydance: but one if my stitches still hurt when I sit :nope:
> 
> Celtic: feeling any better? :hugs:

much better thanks :hugs: did you get a chance to nap yet:hugs:

I am feeling slightly nervous about DTD :dohh: been so long :haha:


----------



## pola17

Yeah, I did nap a bit! :thumbup:


----------



## bella21

ladies what can i do for constipation? he did go last night at 1am and then not until 3pm today but he's still pushing and pushing so hard his face is turning red and then he cries until he goes down for a nap :nope: i tried a little warm water in a bottle and tried bicycling his legs but nothings working i feel so bad


----------



## JenzyKY

You can lift his legs and use a wipe and wipe him. Or take his temperature.


----------



## Angelmarie

Congrats, Eddie! :flower:

So, Amelie's Guthrie test came back. She hasn't got cystic fibrosis :happydance: she is a carrier though :nope: I have some specialist coming out onFriday with the health visitor on Friday to discuss what it all means. 

Dragonfly- I know you said your son was a carrier. Is Myles too? did you have William tested too? I M very eager to have my boys tested now and also me and Daniel to find out where this has come from? Neither of us have ever had anything flagged up. 

I am hugely relieved she doesn't have the disease but my mind is running riot with what if scenarios. I hope to get some peace after the home visit on Friday. 

She has been very fussy today - I think she is picking up on my stressing! :dohh:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks everyone for the congrats! Bella that is so awesome that our babies share the same birthdays. :cloud9:

Mac, good for you for getting back into exercise; I'm sure you'll be a MILF in no time! I have been trying to take Isla out once a day for a walk, which does us both good I think. Starting next week I'll be going out with my neighbour and her baby a few times a week, which I am also looking forward to. 

Angel, glad all is well with Amelie! 

We had our two week appointment today and all looks good with Isla. She passed her hearing test and is over her birth weight (8 lbs)!


----------



## mac1979

Celtic-I am starting tomorrow. I was a licensed Zumba instructor but when I was let go from my real job I couldn't pay the monthly dues so m not licensed anymore, but I still have all the music and the Kinnect game.

I would like to take the Raptor outside to walk but it has been in the upper 90s so way too hot for a baby. I need to wait until it cools down


----------



## pola17

Zumba is the #>$^. I loved it! I stopped once I got pregnant but I plan to go back to classes!
How awesome you're an instructor, Mac!!


----------



## mac1979

Pola-I just noticed your second ticker, you must be happy!!


----------



## pola17

You bet you bootie I am! :happydance:

FREEDOM!!!!!! :rofl:

On the 16th I'll host a celebration party in here! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Shhhhhh Mikael's sleeping! :cloud9:

https://instagram.com/p/d3O3C2nF_x/

https://instagram.com/p/d3RF0_HFya/


----------



## Barhanita

Lena is asleep, I am extremely sleep deprived, but I cannot fall asleep. What do you do??


----------



## mac1979

Bar-I look at different threads here. It is a cruel cycle. Finally have time to sleep and you can't do it. I may pounce on DH when he comes to bed...


----------



## Barhanita

I tried to read a boring book - didn't help.. I even had a little bit of beer. And I am VERY tired, like never in my life. Little monster will wake up soon, and there goes the longest sleep stretch of the night. Then it will be 1-1.5 hours...


----------



## pola17

Try red wine, lavender oil, hot shower, warm glass of milk?

Hope you manage to sleep some! :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Sleep deprivation is the worst! I actually had good night but still feel shattered!

I plan on starting diet/exercise plan in new year - I have a lot to lose!!

Pola such cute pictures!! I would have a party if I was you too!

I have a friends bday meal on 17th. and was hoping to drink with my meal.. how long would you leave BF for afterwards? (I am only having 3-4 drinks)

Lol xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

:haha: pola ur ticker made me laugh


me i still here!


----------



## pola17

Babyhopes: :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

aww babyhopes i to will only say big :hugs: as i am sure you get asked numerous times a day if baby coming yet!

barhanita hope u got some sleep

pola woop woop not long now until you have your house back! yay :)

i have started walking 3 miles a day to collect dd from school and i was so knackered at first but starting to enjoy it now! i have abotu 2 stone top lose! how did i manage to gain so much eek

i have started to get gorgeous smiles and coos from my boy for the past few days! he got weighed 2 days ago and was 9lb 8oz! i am so glad that the constant feeds are making a huge difference to his weight! 
he has terrible milk spots now though! HV says they are hormonal and wil clear themselves

:)


----------



## HHenderson

Engorgement ladies- I found this and it looks very useful. I will be doing this this weekend.

https://www.lactationconsultant.info/cabbagecure.html

:)

I woke up this morning soaked through my breast pads and in so much pain because my breast was like a football. Ugh!


----------



## pola17

Scottish,

Would love to see Hama's smile! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

HH be careful with the cabbage I've heard it can dry your supply 

Scottish great news about smiling! It's the best feeling in the world :cloud9:

Baby hopes :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

From what that website says that's not true. It only reduces swelling and does not affect your milk supply at all. As long as baby is sucking milk out it will keep coming. :) guess I will have to test it to know for sure.


----------



## Sooz

I had Mason weighed today, he's 11lb 4!considering he dropped to 8lb 5 that's almost 3lb in under a month. :wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Sleep deprivation is the worst! I actually had good night but still feel shattered!
> 
> I plan on starting diet/exercise plan in new year - I have a lot to lose!!
> 
> Pola such cute pictures!! I would have a party if I was you too!
> 
> I have a friends bday meal on 17th. and was hoping to drink with my meal.. how long would you leave BF for afterwards? (I am only having 3-4 drinks)
> 
> Lol xx

normaly takes 2 hours for one drink I think, must check that!! right found this https://www.babycenter.com/0_alcohol-and-nursing-moms_3547.bc



babyhopes2010 said:


> :haha: pola ur ticker made me laugh
> 
> 
> me i still here!

:hugs::hugs: 



Sooz said:


> I had Mason weighed today, he's 11lb 4!considering he dropped to 8lb 5 that's almost 3lb in under a month. :wacko:

that is fab :happydance:

my little guy has only come back to his birth weight HN was out yesterday and weighed him he is still so tiny not used to this at all. at least he is gaining though!

I went to a la leche league meeting today they were lovely really enjoyed it could have stayed and chatted for ages, the LC had a look in Ryans mouth deffo TT so think I will get the a letter so I can get it fixed he sometimes hurts me and I am thinking it is the cause of his slow weight gain 

Angel so glad she is ok and hope you get answers so you wont have any more worries :hugs:

Mac I will deffo go back to zumba, need to do some serious work on my pelvic floor before hand :haha:


----------



## lolpants

Thanks Celtic! Looking like around 8hrs!! Thinking it's not worth it. I went to a new bf support group today too :) Phoebe loved it, especially as they had a woman from a music class doing a demonstration! Phoebe was at the front with the leader! 

Sooz that's epic weight gain! You supplementing steriods in with the milk ;)

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

lolpants said:


> Thanks Celtic! Looking like around 8hrs!! Thinking it's not worth it. I went to a new bf support group today too :) Phoebe loved it, especially as they had a woman from a music class doing a demonstration! Phoebe was at the front with the leader!
> 
> Sooz that's epic weight gain! You supplementing steriods in with the milk ;)
> 
> Lol xx

yea when I read it, I was thinking the same my self, may be when they are older and sleep longer :thumbup::haha:

go Phoebe :flower:


----------



## Scottish

Great weight gain sooz! Hama Also has put on 3lb as he dropped to 6lb 7oz and now 9lb 8oz woop :thumbup:

How long does your Los feed for on breast at each feeding? Hama is still feeding must of the time but had been slowly having breaks in between over past few days so I am still hopeful he will continue to improve! Also been taking less formula so that's also great meaning he's getting more from me! 

Pola I have been trying to get a pic if him smiling but never have my fone! However as soon as I do I will post here hehe 

What happens at the breastfeeding support groups? There's one near me but not sure what to expect if I went!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Great weight gain sooz! Hama Also has put on 3lb as he dropped to 6lb 7oz and now 9lb 8oz woop :thumbup:
> 
> How long does your Los feed for on breast at each feeding? Hama is still feeding must of the time but had been slowly having breaks in between over past few days so I am still hopeful he will continue to improve! Also been taking less formula so that's also great meaning he's getting more from me!
> 
> Pola I have been trying to get a pic if him smiling but never have my fone! However as soon as I do I will post here hehe
> 
> What happens at the breastfeeding support groups? There's one near me but not sure what to expect if I went!

we just chatted and if any one has a problem the LC try and help :thumbup: it was very friendly and relaxed


----------



## Sooz

At our groups (I go to a couple) we talk, eat and drink and someone is on hand if you need help or have any questions about anything. Mostly I go for the on tap tea lol!


----------



## babyhopes2010

any pregnant ladies still left?


----------



## pola17

Lol Scottish, I know it's hard! I just could for the first time and Mika is almost 1 month! :haha:

BTW... Mikael was born on a Wednesday. Yesterday was his 4th Wednesday. He was born on the 7th... So the month counted as the 4th Wednesday ir by the 7th of September? :shrug:


----------



## HHenderson

Left breast only. WTF!? :cry: Cannot wait to buy cabbage tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







090513135957.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pola17

Wow HHenderson!!


----------



## HHenderson

Exactly! !


----------



## bella21

afternoon ladies :howdy: how is everyone? 

pola i think it would go by the 7th and not the 4th week :thumbup:

chase had a good night with sleeping again last night, only woke twice. good thing he sleeps at night because he was awake from 10:30 to 2 today! he fights his sleep so bad

heres some pics of chase i realized i only posted them on fbook...and some postpartum pics ! can't wait to start exercising again!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1057.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1073.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1136.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1156.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## JenzyKY

Henderson I'm jealous of pumping like that. I get 2 oz MAX per breast. I'm afraid I won't be able to feed him the days I work. 

Pola, I did his month with the number not weeks.


----------



## Angelmarie

The pumping issue surprises me. I gave up expressing with Caelan as I was so disillusioned with the amount I would get - 2oz or so. With Eden, my first, I could easily express 10, 12+oz in a sitting and figured this was the norm! I remember NICU joking they had no room left in their freezer but I didn't think they meant it was unusual!

I'm not going to lose heart so easily this time when I come to give it a go! :flower:


----------



## lolpants

The groups are great for picking up tips etc. .. it's a real life version of here! ;)

Babyhopes I think you may be the only regular poster who is still pregnant! ? Sorry :(

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Pola I also used the day not the weeks because some months have 4 weeks and some have 5... 

HH great supply!


----------



## HHenderson

I wouldnt go and say great... great as in amount yes. LOL its choking my princess. :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

girls I am freaking out!! I was bathing Ryan and I noticed he has quite a large lump behind his left nipple I had noticed it before but it never clicked till tonight :cry::dohh: his nipple looks open as well deffo not the same as his right :shrug: what the hell could it be I am afraid to google :cry: its seems to have changed was not like that before today :dohh:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bella you look great! A little jealous :haha:

Guess who's sleeping in her room for the first time tonight?




Oh and a PP photo, this is 7 weeks :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Celtic can you ring his dr and ask? Googling will probably make it worse


----------



## Scottish

Celtic I am not sure but possibly it could be due to hormones? I've heard of baby's even boys getting some hormones through breast milk which can cause even slight milk production in their nipples. However I would defo speak to hv or gp I get it checked out. Big hugs :hugs: I would be exact the same as well xxx


----------



## Scottish

Isabella looks tiny In her cot hehe you look great borr! 

Bella you also look fab to xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Celtic can you ring his dr and ask? Googling will probably make it worse

I will have to wait ontill tomorrow it is 10.30 pm here now!! he was meant to go back to the hospital tomorrow for a repeat blood test for his jaundice but hubby could not get time off now I want to go! do not want to wait till monday :cry:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Can you ring tomorrow? Sorry I know it's so frustrating to have a question unanswered regarding baby 

Scottish thanks... :cloud9: I am sure she will look big in it at some point and I will have the picture to compare :) I also take some of her in her swing and car seat so I can compare and see how she grows!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Celtic I am not sure but possibly it could be due to hormones? I've heard of baby's even boys getting some hormones through breast milk which can cause even slight milk production in their nipples. However I would defo speak to hv or gp I get it checked out. Big hugs :hugs: I would be exact the same as well xxx

yep your right :flower:, I asked in one of the facebook groups I am in, figured some one would have come across it before and they have one lady found this for me https://www.m.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/your-newborn-baby-breast-lumps, some others have had babies with the same thing and even produced milk that is so crazy lol 

feel so much better now, was seriously considering rushing him to hospital right now to get him checked :dohh:


----------



## Scottish

Am glad you feeling better I would have been the same! Yes it does Sound crazy, I couldn't believe it when my friend told me it happened to her lo! He was a boy as well. I think they have lots of hormones going through them at thus stage so will take time to settle down :hugs:

Borr that's a good idea to take pics of her in cot to see how much she grows. Hope she sleeps well for you xxx


----------



## HHenderson

CelticNiamh said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> Celtic can you ring his dr and ask? Googling will probably make it worse
> 
> I will have to wait ontill tomorrow it is 10.30 pm here now!! he was meant to go back to the hospital tomorrow for a repeat blood test for his jaundice but hubby could not get time off now I want to go! do not want to wait till monday :cry:Click to expand...

Another jaundice test? Yikes! Poor baby. My LO still has it a bit. I dont want to give her too much window light, its like 90 here everyday. So I only do it twice a day and her eyes are still a bit yellow and shes two weeks today. I hope his jaundice has gone down. :flower:


----------



## bella21

thanks Borr, so do you!! Hope Isabella sleeps great for you tonight in her crib!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Hhenderson that is lots of milk! I made lactation cookies today to increase my supply!

Celtic that would be scary! But sounds like its nothing bad thankfully:hugs:

Jenzy I also can only pump around 2oz from each breast 

I used to go to Zumba before I got pregnant too and loved it! I worked out tons so I'm excited to get back to it. Does anyone know how long it takes for the linea nigra to go away? I still have mine and it's dark :dohh:


----------



## pola17

Celtic: sounds so scary! I hope it's nothing! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## JenzyKY

Celtic, I hear girls can have little periods too! Crazy. 

I've gotten rid of 99% of Henry's cradle cap!!! And his hair is growing back!! The dandruff shampoo worked so fast!


----------



## Sooz

We do month on number as well. It's weird with Paige being born 31st though as not all months have 31 days. 

I'm inclined to think hormones too celtic. Paige had a period after birth! 

HH if I use my electric pump I get similar, that would be less than 5 minutes work right now. Mason is learning to deal with it. X


----------



## mac1979

Ladies, I have a question. In the mornings Raptor has a bottle and a short nap, awake and active for a while then a 30-45 minute nap followe by a bottle, and after that he is awake but sleepy and naps for a while, then he just wakes up for his next two bottles napping in between and not active. After his last bottle(around 9 give or take) he is wide awake and active. During his afternoon naps I try to wake him up by keeping him in theliving room with the TV and lights on, changing his diaper, playing music and nothing work and he is still active at bedtime...any suggestions? He also falls asleep for every tummy time after just a few minutes of being on his stomach he is so comfy.


----------



## mac1979

Sorry if that post ran on. I am on my phone and nearing my wits end.


----------



## bella21

mac i don't really have any suggestions but i hope it gets better for you! Chase is also wide awake from 7-10 (with usually 2 hours of crying in there), I don't ever try and keep him awake during the day though, I always let him sleep as long as he needs to.


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, I gave up with Lena. But not waking up during the day actually helped.. I just let her be.

Lena has been eating for 5 hours!! She probably got 1 million oz by now. I hope it's a growth spurt.


----------



## Sooz

There's a six week growth spurt bar. 

We're baby led here. I know from Paige sleep breeds sleep and good day naps lead to a good night. Mason slept four hours yesterday afternoon and we left him to it.


----------



## JenzyKY

I can't get mine to go to bed til 10-11 pm. He cries and eats a lot every evening.


----------



## babyhopes2010

and...im still here


----------



## ZooMa

babyhopes2010 said:


> and...im still here

I'm hoping for you! Hang in there! Baby does come out eventually


----------



## babyhopes2010

ZooMa said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> and...im still here
> 
> I'm hoping for you! Hang in there! Baby does come out eventuallyClick to expand...

so people pissed me off on fb so i posted this:haha:
No news / No baby yet? Well this is fairly obvious by the fact that im still pregnant or on the phone to you. No, I didnt secretly have the baby and not tell you since you last phoned to ask yesterday!



Any twinges / signs of labour? When I have had signs, its been a false alarm. This is frustrating enough without having to explain it to every man and their dog. Last time I had no signs whatsoever even 2 hours before I went into full on labour. This time I have had loads of signs and still have no baby. I have discovered my signs mean NOTHING!



I think theyll come on (insert date). Is this supposed to make me feel better? You think, based on nothing, that they will come on a random date youve plucked out of the air. Ill look forward to that and pencil it in the diary then! Especially annoying when the original dates people had guessed have all passed and everyone just starts guessing again!



Baby will come when they are ready. Oh really, I never knew it worked like that. That makes me feel loads better because I thought Id be pregnant forever! I know you are trying to help, but it doesnt make me feel any better when I want them to come NOW!



Enjoy your rest / sleep while you can. I have a toddler to entertain. I have work to do. I am up to pee about 100 times a night. I cannot get comfy sitting, and cant stand up for long periods of time either. Sitting on the sofa or lying in bed isnt even comfy any more. I wake up in the night and cannot get back to sleep for hours. I am kept awake with about 10 different aches and pains. Not really that much of a rest is it?



Should you really be going there / doing that? (In response to me saying we are going anywhere like the supermarket / shops / for a walk.) I cannot stay locked up every day. I cannot sit on the sofa all day long. The waiting is driving me crazy and if I dont get out or do things around the house I may well explode.



Oh my god you are huge / massive / look like you are going to pop etc. Am I? I hadnt noticed. What do people expect you to respond when they say this?! Feeling this uncomfortable is not fun as it is without people telling you how ridiculously large you look.



Ooooh this baby is going to be a big one then. Thanks for that. Im not scared enough of how big baby is going to grow  this really helps!!



Eat this / do that to induce labour. Ive tried everything. Everything. I now give up on home remedies and will accept that Im not going to be able to influence it!



Let me know the second you start in labour! Errr.. No! Unless you are immediate family who will be looking after my other daughter you will find out when the baby is born. When I am in labour do you think I will want to be sat texting everyone I know to update them on progress? No. I will be focussing on coping with the pain!


----------



## Scottish

Baby hopes :hugs:

I can never get hama to nap over 1hour during the day unless I am out and he will sleep then. At night he goes of to sleep at 11.30 - 12.30 and I just can't get him to go any earlier! Last night he woke every 2hours. I think he might be going through a growth spirt as has been a hungry boy all night.


----------



## Nela

Hey girls,

Posting a quickie to let you all know I am still here. Really having to adjust to this whole 'mum' thing :haha: Been having mega problems with breastfeeding so that has been exhausting, stressful, and very time-consuming. Kiddo is mainly formula fed at the moment but trying hard to at least pump some breastmilk for him.

Thinking of all of you! :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

babyhopes2010 said:


> ZooMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> and...im still here
> 
> I'm hoping for you! Hang in there! Baby does come out eventually Click to expand...
> 
> so people pissed me off on fb so i posted this:haha:
> No news / No baby yet? Well this is fairly obvious by the fact that im still pregnant or on the phone to you. No, I didnt secretly have the baby and not tell you since you last phoned to ask yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> Any twinges / signs of labour? When I have had signs, its been a false alarm. This is frustrating enough without having to explain it to every man and their dog. Last time I had no signs whatsoever even 2 hours before I went into full on labour. This time I have had loads of signs and still have no baby. I have discovered my signs mean NOTHING!
> 
> 
> 
> I think theyll come on (insert date). Is this supposed to make me feel better? You think, based on nothing, that they will come on a random date youve plucked out of the air. Ill look forward to that and pencil it in the diary then! Especially annoying when the original dates people had guessed have all passed and everyone just starts guessing again!
> 
> 
> 
> Baby will come when they are ready. Oh really, I never knew it worked like that. That makes me feel loads better because I thought Id be pregnant forever! I know you are trying to help, but it doesnt make me feel any better when I want them to come NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your rest / sleep while you can. I have a toddler to entertain. I have work to do. I am up to pee about 100 times a night. I cannot get comfy sitting, and cant stand up for long periods of time either. Sitting on the sofa or lying in bed isnt even comfy any more. I wake up in the night and cannot get back to sleep for hours. I am kept awake with about 10 different aches and pains. Not really that much of a rest is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Should you really be going there / doing that? (In response to me saying we are going anywhere like the supermarket / shops / for a walk.) I cannot stay locked up every day. I cannot sit on the sofa all day long. The waiting is driving me crazy and if I dont get out or do things around the house I may well explode.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god you are huge / massive / look like you are going to pop etc. Am I? I hadnt noticed. What do people expect you to respond when they say this?! Feeling this uncomfortable is not fun as it is without people telling you how ridiculously large you look.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh this baby is going to be a big one then. Thanks for that. Im not scared enough of how big baby is going to grow  this really helps!!
> 
> 
> 
> Eat this / do that to induce labour. Ive tried everything. Everything. I now give up on home remedies and will accept that Im not going to be able to influence it!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know the second you start in labour! Errr.. No! Unless you are immediate family who will be looking after my other daughter you will find out when the baby is born. When I am in labour do you think I will want to be sat texting everyone I know to update them on progress? No. I will be focussing on coping with the pain!Click to expand...

That is so spot on if how I felt for those 12 days!! I hope people listen to you and leave you alone! :flower:

I am letting Melody sleep/feed when she wants- I have had to wake her during Phoebes nursery run ofc, but she just grumbles then goes back to sleep.. A MW told me that babies are at their fussiest 7-11pm too

Have newborn shoot this afternoon :happydance: Crazy that ut was originally booked for 9th August!!

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

Has anyone else started getting phantom kicks yet? 

Hope the shoot goes well today lol!


----------



## HHenderson

:dance: back to my pre preg weight now to lose 60lbs! LOL the extra -500 cal a day from breast feeding sure is helping!!!


----------



## Scottish

Enjoy your photoshoot lolpants x

Sooz I haven't experienced phantom kicks, have you? Must feel freaky haha

Hhenderson well done on reaching pre preg weight! I haven't :( I thought I had 2 stone to lose but I realised I am a stone out! I actually have 3stone to lose! I really put on 3 stone this pregnancy omg! I was a lazy cow when pregnant . Haha


----------



## Dragonfly

babyhopes2010 said:


> ZooMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> and...im still here
> 
> I'm hoping for you! Hang in there! Baby does come out eventually Click to expand...
> 
> so people pissed me off on fb so i posted this:haha:
> No news / No baby yet? Well this is fairly obvious by the fact that im still pregnant or on the phone to you. No, I didnt secretly have the baby and not tell you since you last phoned to ask yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> Any twinges / signs of labour? When I have had signs, its been a false alarm. This is frustrating enough without having to explain it to every man and their dog. Last time I had no signs whatsoever even 2 hours before I went into full on labour. This time I have had loads of signs and still have no baby. I have discovered my signs mean NOTHING!
> 
> 
> 
> I think theyll come on (insert date). Is this supposed to make me feel better? You think, based on nothing, that they will come on a random date youve plucked out of the air. Ill look forward to that and pencil it in the diary then! Especially annoying when the original dates people had guessed have all passed and everyone just starts guessing again!
> 
> 
> 
> Baby will come when they are ready. Oh really, I never knew it worked like that. That makes me feel loads better because I thought Id be pregnant forever! I know you are trying to help, but it doesnt make me feel any better when I want them to come NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your rest / sleep while you can. I have a toddler to entertain. I have work to do. I am up to pee about 100 times a night. I cannot get comfy sitting, and cant stand up for long periods of time either. Sitting on the sofa or lying in bed isnt even comfy any more. I wake up in the night and cannot get back to sleep for hours. I am kept awake with about 10 different aches and pains. Not really that much of a rest is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Should you really be going there / doing that? (In response to me saying we are going anywhere like the supermarket / shops / for a walk.) I cannot stay locked up every day. I cannot sit on the sofa all day long. The waiting is driving me crazy and if I dont get out or do things around the house I may well explode.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god you are huge / massive / look like you are going to pop etc. Am I? I hadnt noticed. What do people expect you to respond when they say this?! Feeling this uncomfortable is not fun as it is without people telling you how ridiculously large you look.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh this baby is going to be a big one then. Thanks for that. Im not scared enough of how big baby is going to grow  this really helps!!
> 
> 
> 
> Eat this / do that to induce labour. Ive tried everything. Everything. I now give up on home remedies and will accept that Im not going to be able to influence it!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know the second you start in labour! Errr.. No! Unless you are immediate family who will be looking after my other daughter you will find out when the baby is born. When I am in labour do you think I will want to be sat texting everyone I know to update them on progress? No. I will be focussing on coping with the pain!Click to expand...

I can identify with every single word you said here. Every word. I was at this 3 times and I felt like killing someone 3 times. 
Someone needs to write an article or a book on what not to say to a pregnant woman with a red section of what not to say to an over due pregnant woman if you value your life. I cant think why people are so stupid to say some of the things they do. :dohh:


----------



## pola17

Sooz said:


> Has anyone else started getting phantom kicks yet?
> 
> Hope the shoot goes well today lol!

Me! :cry:

Morning, girls! :flower:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

What are phantom kicks??


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Hi Pola:flower:

Babyhopes just punch the next person who says something stupid to you :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh now u mention it i forgot about them., i had them for months after freya.

jolley its when it feels like baby kicking in ur tummy. really weird feeling


----------



## JolleyGirl86

What the?? That is super weird! I haven't experienced that yet


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I've had some too :cry: makes me so sad :( I loved being pregnant


----------



## JenzyKY

I got a book called Darth Vader and Son for a gift last night. It's cute. Made me think of some of you all.


----------



## Dragonfly

no phantom kicks yet but probably later on. I do remember them with the boys. Was only part I liked being pregnant was feeling baby move I dont miss being pregnant though at all. My body feels able to actually move now, I can walk without panting for breath and sweating, I can sleep and there is nothing better than having a big PISS! not a piddle every hour in the night a proper piss build up over the night as you sleep. I cant express how much joy that gives me enough.


----------



## ZooMa

I had V's third/fourth degree tongue tie clipped today. Now I'm sad and hope I did the right thing. BFing was getting better but still occassionally uncomfortable. Definitely not painful and tear inducing like last week. I have my doubts now because I don't know if I would have even thought about the frenotomy if I didn't spend so much time on these forums and over researching everything on the anecdotal pit that is the Internet. 

I just surgically altered my baby and I feel like a horrible mom. :(


----------



## ZooMa

Maybe that last line should read: I feel like a hormonal mom.


----------



## Barhanita

Zooma, we snipped Lena' TT when she wasn't even a day old. I think of it as of a great decision: she eventually was able to breastfeed, she will have less speech problems and less likely to get sleep apnea (which runs in DH's family).


----------



## bella21

not sure if they are phantom kicks or my organs moving back into place from section :haha: but i definitely feel things moving in there!


----------



## CelticNiamh

ZooMa said:


> Maybe that last line should read: I feel like a hormonal mom.


I think hormonal is more apt :hugs: if it was that bad it needed to be done and can help with speech and even if breastfeeding is ok it can disrupt weaning on to solids as they sometimes can not move the food aroud the mouth right :thumbup: feel better your a very good mummy :hugs:

DF you made me laugh!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

Zooma: don't feel bad! I think you did the right thing! :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

I started getting them today. It's like a muscle twitch, it makes me sad too! With Paige they lasted until I got pregnant again and sometimes I could even feel them externally.


----------



## Scottish

Zooma don't feel bad! Hama got his TT divided last week And I am so glad I got it done as it will prevent any future problems regarding his speech.

Sooz wow that's like been preggers for years haha. Amazing though. But I haven't felt so much as a flutter. 

Pmsl dragonfly! So true though it is such a relief to do a proper pee in morning


----------



## lolpants

Whilst I do miss the movements, I have to agree with Df , I do not miss being pregnant at all! The heatwave and going 12 days over was the worst!

I sometimes forget I'm not pregnant anymore, like when I go to lift something heavy and momentarily think that I shouldn't be doing it!?

:hugs: Zooma! It does seem like a few tt babies in this thread! Just sounds like you've all done what's best for baby?

Photoshoot was awesome! Phoebe loved it and was such a poser. . Wouldn't pose much with Melody though :( 2 weeks till we see them now!

Lol xx


----------



## mac1979

What is a safe way to remove earwax from a babies ear (DH has always had an issue with excessive earwax)? I can see that Raptor has quite a bit and I won't use a Qtip, any suggestions?


----------



## Scottish

Glad photo shoot went well lolpants! I sometimes think am still pregnant when I bend over then remember am not haha. 

Mac not sure my GP said that the only way I should be cleaning ears is by wetting a finger and using it to clean around opening of ear but I have to says I haven't tried it :/

Omg I have been trying to get hama to sleep since 10.30 but he's still fighting it! He keeps nodding of so I put him in his swinging cradle then he springs his eyes open 10 mins later. Right now he is grumping on my chest zzzzz

By the way happy one month to my boy, mason, rowan,mikail and I think that was all that day? :) :) :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Good luck with Hama's sleeping! :hugs: I've found showering Mikael before his bottle, a great way to Knock him out! :haha: works like a charm!

And :cry: yes, Mika is one month old tomorrow! 
Happy one month, babies! :happydance:


----------



## Scottish

He's still awake :( pola it's 1.30am 7th September already here so were at the one month mark before you hehe 

I gave him a bath but it doesn't make a difference he is just a wee monkey that's what. He feeding now so hopefully will sleep after but I do think its a growth spurt :/


----------



## pola17

Uh oh! You've got a night owl, Scottish!

Hope you get some rest tonight! :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

Scottish, I hope you get some sleep.

Mac, my DH has tons of earwax, so I am dreading that Lena will get it from him. I don't know what to do with it.

I got my hospital bill. Over $50,000!!! I am lucky to have insurance.

We :sex: today for the first time. It was good, but hurt afterwards. I wonder if that's normal.


----------



## pola17

Dunno if it's normal, Bar, but I'm curious when my time comes!

What kind of pain did you get? :flower:


----------



## Barhanita

kinda similar to what I had after the delivery.


----------



## ZooMa

Thanks, ladies, for your support. V was a little fussy this afternoon and evening, and I gave her a little Tylenol. Nothing too out of the ordinary though- she's been feeding / needing cuddles / fussing / feeding again from 9-12 the last few nights. Don't know when she'll get into a better schedule!

No difference in nursing yet. Hopefully I'll notice a difference sooner rather than later.


----------



## HHenderson

Scottish- apparently my doctor informed me today its more like 150 calories a day. Idk if I believe that! I lost too quick. I only lost 6 lbs after birth of my daughter and she was almost 8 alone. Weird. But I guess it was easy to lose for me because I gained the minimum. I still cant wear my old clothes yet, my thighs and ass must have gotten bigger. :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

https://kellymom.com/nutrition/mothers-diet/mom-calories-fluids/ - more like 350-500...


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> https://kellymom.com/nutrition/mothers-diet/mom-calories-fluids/ - more like 350-500...


wow thanks for sharing Bar I want to lose weight and started using my myfitnesspal, I was only eating 1200 way to little :dohh: my tummy bug this week did not help I guess 

but think I will wait longer now do not want to upset my milk supply :)

well Ryan was fussy till just before 12 he slept till 4.30 :happydance: but was fussy till around 7 :dohh: oh well we will get there some day I will feel like I got a decent sleep :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: again :haha:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Come on baby Alex!!


----------



## lolpants

Mac I just use the corner of a towel after bath time. 

Dtd seems far away here.. I'm still bleeding and we're both so tired and bickering all the time! Last night was 1st time oh even put his arm around me in bed for mths! I think we're going to need to work on our relationship a bit! 

You aiming for double figures babyhopes! ? :haha: seriously though I hope it's


----------



## lolpants

Damn posted early!!

Babyhopes was saying hope you aren't waiting much longer! 

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Aww lolpants I hope things get back on track for you soon. It's v hard just now relationship wise due to tiredness. I don't know when we will dtd as I am still getting very slight bleeding. I think in a few weeks anyway. 

Baby hopes again here's a :hugs:

Zooma I have only started noticing a difference this week with the feeding improving after TT division! They need to learn to use their tongue properly so takes time. Xxx

Last night was positively the worse night I've had. He didnt sleep until 3am then woke at 5.30. My oh took him downstairs and gave a bottle until he had to go to work at 7.30. Then he was awake on and of until 9.30 when I gave up on achieving any sleep :haha: 

How's everyone else doing today? Xx


----------



## Sooz

He was celebrating his one month birthday clearly! Hopefully he'll make up for it tonight. How are our little guys a month already? :cry:

We're doing ok. Mason has been an angel but my tooth has had me up instead. I've resorted to ibuprofen now and it's helped a lot. I couldn't carry on bring unable to eat. 

My friend has sent us three different bottles to try so pumped 5oz earlier ready for later . I didn't mean too but it just pisses out! 

Baby hopes I know it's not funny but your signature made me laugh. When do you next get a sweep?


----------



## Angelmarie

Sorry to hear of all your sleep woes :( I am very lucky with Amelie as she sleeps well. Last night she slept from 10pm, woke at 3:30, fed for 20 mins, slept, woke at 7 just for a cuddle then slept til just after 9. Wow. I'm spoilt! 

She's had awful milk spots this week. 
I'm still anaemic so still feeling pretty drained and fighting the down feelings. And cursing myself for feeling crappy when really I'm very lucky and blessed. :cry: stupid, incomprehensible hormones!

Specialist came yesterday. The whole family are being sent for genetic testing for cystic fibrosis. She couldn't answer all if my questions. Have to see my GP For referral and discussion. It's great she's just a carrier but apparently there are no guarantees she won't display symptoms etc. 

Nothing straightforward. 

Sending you labour :dust: Babyhopes! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Angelmarie said:


> Sorry to hear of all your sleep woes :( I am very lucky with Amelie as she sleeps well. Last night she slept from 10pm, woke at 3:30, fed for 20 mins, slept, woke at 7 just for a cuddle then slept til just after 9. Wow. I'm spoilt!
> 
> She's had awful milk spots this week.
> I'm still anaemic so still feeling pretty drained and fighting the down feelings. And cursing myself for feeling crappy when really I'm very lucky and blessed. :cry: stupid, incomprehensible hormones!
> 
> Specialist came yesterday. The whole family are being sent for genetic testing for cystic fibrosis. She couldn't answer all if my questions. Have to see my GP For referral and discussion. It's great she's just a carrier but apparently there are no guarantees she won't display symptoms etc.
> 
> Nothing straightforward.
> 
> Sending you labour :dust: Babyhopes! :hugs:

:hugs:praying everythings ok :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Lol sooz yes I think he was having a wee celebration to himself! Ha! Fingers crossed he does better tonight. Well done on pumping 5oz that's a great amount I hope mason takes the bottles you got, I lucky hama will take anything I put in his mouth :haha:
Hope the tooth ache eases for you, nothing worse than aching teeth :(

Angel wow Amelie is a wee sleep angel hehe. Good luck at your appointment I hope they give u all the info u need xxx


----------



## onebumpplease

Thanks Scottish, Rowan had a lie in till 8 in celebration, I feel normal-ish

Baby-hopes :hugs: can't wait to hear you've gone into labour :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Thanks Scottish, Rowan had a lie in till 8 in celebration, I feel normal-ish

Baby-hopes :hugs: can't wait to hear you've gone into labour :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

just called community mw and explained the situation. shes gonna get my mw to call me back.


----------



## Scottish

:cloud9: my month old boy having his 5 min cat nap
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Scottish

Oh and look he's awake Again haha :sleep:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Angelmarie

Such a cutie! X


----------



## CelticNiamh

babyhopes2010 said:


> just called community mw and explained the situation. shes gonna get my mw to call me back.

hmm wonder is baby waiting for the magic 10 day late mark :dohh:


----------



## Sooz

Hama is so utterly gorgeous. <3


----------



## pola17

Lol Hama, you're such a cutie, but you need to let your mommy sleep! :cloud9:


----------



## Barhanita

Hama is such a beautiful baby!


----------



## Sooz

Bottle success! Little man likes the new natural avent bottles. My old ones evidently are not good enough for him. :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

Sooz, we are gonna try bottles today. Last week she refused them, but hopefully today we have a success. And I hope that after the bottles she will still take the breast.


----------



## Sooz

I've never had bottle to breast issues, only breast to bottle with both babies. :flower:


----------



## Scottish

Thanks girls! He's been napping longer this evening so fingers crossed. I had a 2 hour nap thanks to my oh so feeling more human. 

Yay sooz that's fab !


----------



## Barhanita

Well, Lena was on the bottles in the beginning. But good to know, Sooz. So I was afraid. But she took once oz from her papa, and I topped her off with the breast. So hopefully, I will be able to do chorus and some work.


----------



## lolpants

Hama is gorgeous!

Celtic I loved the pics of Ryan on Facebook too!

:hugs: Angel, hope you get the best results possible!

I have been using both breast and bottle since day 5 and no issues here.. I do wonder if thats why I don't suffer with an oversupply?

Mad how many babies are a month + old already, seems like yesterday we were all getting our BFP's!!

Lol xx


----------



## Scottish

Ok so hama has been asleep since 11.30 it's now 1.17am and I am still not sleeping :saywhat:


----------



## mac1979

Raptor is 8 weeks today. Also, I left him with a sitter to go to a Husker game. I am at ease as we have a webcam in the living room so we can look in on them, I am proud of myself for not being too neurotic.


----------



## Barhanita

Scottish, I suffer from the same thing: cannot sleep when Lena sleeps. 

We went on a long hike. Lena got so sweaty in her Moby! but she still liked it. 

Wannabe's babies are gonna be 4 months this month!!


----------



## bella21

scottish go to sleeeeeep! :winkwink: 

mac hope you're having a great time! enjoy yourself!

bar a hike sounds like fun ! can't wait until i can walk without being in pain id love to go on a hike before winter is here! and wannabe's babies are 4 months already?! holy crap!

we had a good night tonight. figures that would happen when OH was home, all week while he was at work i had a crying baby from 8-10pm if not longer! not that I'm complaining lol


----------



## Dragonfly

Angelmarie said:


> Sorry to hear of all your sleep woes :( I am very lucky with Amelie as she sleeps well. Last night she slept from 10pm, woke at 3:30, fed for 20 mins, slept, woke at 7 just for a cuddle then slept til just after 9. Wow. I'm spoilt!
> 
> She's had awful milk spots this week.
> I'm still anaemic so still feeling pretty drained and fighting the down feelings. And cursing myself for feeling crappy when really I'm very lucky and blessed. :cry: stupid, incomprehensible hormones!
> 
> Specialist came yesterday. The whole family are being sent for genetic testing for cystic fibrosis. She couldn't answer all if my questions. Have to see my GP For referral and discussion. It's great she's just a carrier but apparently there are no guarantees she won't display symptoms etc.
> 
> Nothing straightforward.
> 
> Sending you labour :dust: Babyhopes! :hugs:

They said to me that I would know if it was CF as there would be failure to thrive, there wasnt so that put me at ease. I had to have two tests done and it was around christmas too so took longer. Then a sweat patch test. They woudlnt do our whole family though but fighting to get William done as he does display symptoms now and did after some vaccines which is why I stopped vaccinating as it can trigger dormant genes off. So Alex wasnt vaxed since 4 months old , same happened to my sister I believe and myself. I think its me that carries the gene with my chest problems. If she is a carrier she will need to be told when older and wanting children as her partner would need tested too. If you have two gene carriers then risks greatly do increase. 

I am in the waiting zone now for Myles heel prick results back and I havnt heard anything yet at all. I dont like this wait either even if I think he is ok its not a nice wait.


----------



## Dragonfly

baby hopes here?


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh. v v v painful contractions ALL night! then nothing by 6am. exhausted


----------



## Dragonfly

It will start I had this too. On and off getting ready thing. I have predicted a date in my head but I wont tell you as I am not a psychic lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

i should be induced tuesday regardless. midwife is calling me this morning so hopefully itll be booked. dh has had to take day off as im exhausted. still getting tightenings but these arent painful like last nights ones.

10 days over


----------



## Angelmarie

Oh my goodness, DF! Where did you learn about vaccinations triggering dormant genes? Eek. Something else to worry about. Do you have any links so I can read up so I can go armed with questions when we see thedoc? 

I think I'm going to be the carrier too. I often get chest infections and have asthma. 

Babyhopes! Fingers crossed you go today! At least you know you'll go before Tuesday. I bet it feels good to see the end of the road! You're going to have to have stern words once baby is here! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Angelmarie said:


> Oh my goodness, DF! Where did you learn about vaccinations triggering dormant genes? Eek. Something else to worry about. Do you have any links so I can read up so I can go armed with questions when we see thedoc?
> 
> I think I'm going to be the carrier too. I often get chest infections and have asthma.
> 
> Babyhopes! Fingers crossed you go today! At least you know you'll go before Tuesday. I bet it feels good to see the end of the road! You're going to have to have stern words once baby is here! :hugs:

I am in a lot of groups and asked about a lot. Still researching or looking for something solid on that but I have spoken to a lot of knowledgeable people. My parents stopped vaccinating me as when I did get them as a baby I got very ill. chest problems. I took a vax as a teen as every one did in school and was asked, I didnt know any better. Landed me in hospital on a ventilator, years of chest problems and asthma. Then had another when I was 22, ended up in hospital. Humm pattern here. Same problems . My oldest son had them all apart from boosters and stopped eating and gets chest problems now. My sister is by far the worst as she is fully vaccinated. I a not vaccinating Myles and they know this and agree with me. I just have to do a letter to my doc to make them stop sending apps as they are automatic.I regret not knowing sooner. This is why I am trying to get my oldest tested for the gene which I am sure he has as he needs some help. He dosnt eat at all really either. After the mmr it changed him. Note I am not anti vax or anything or blaming them I do honestly think its the genes now.


----------



## Sooz

Ladies with other kids (and cats) this is for you: crappypictures.com/what-it-is-like-to-not-sleep-at-night-illustrated-with-crappy-pictures/


----------



## CelticNiamh

babyhopes2010 said:


> yeh. v v v painful contractions ALL night! then nothing by 6am. exhausted

Yay for something happening not so yay on no sleep catch up if you can


----------



## Scottish

Haha sooz I love it

Hope that's positive signs you will go into labour soon baby hopes good luck xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

midwife meant to call this morning and hasnt! eugh


----------



## CelticNiamh

babyhopes2010 said:


> yeh. v v v painful contractions ALL night! then nothing by 6am. exhausted

Yay for something happening not so yay on no sleep catch up if you can


----------



## babyhopes2010

shes calling me back in next hour with the earliest induction appt she can get :wohoo:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Yay excellent!


----------



## Barhanita

go babyhopes!


----------



## Sooz

Exciting news! :wohoo:


----------



## pola17

That's great news, babyhopes!!! :dance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

UPDATE: INDUCTION TUESDAY 9:30AM. MUCH RATHER IT BE TOMMOROW BUT IM OK WITH TUESDAY:happydance:


----------



## amethyst77

Lots of luck for Tuesday although keeping everything crossed you go into labour before that...


----------



## Dragonfly

Every time now I seem to be alone with other halfs mum she throws digs at me. today I was deeply offended. 

while holding Myles she said this :
"you are loosing your dads good looks" 
wtf are you calling my baby ugly or implying he is ugly like me? indeed both.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> Every time now I seem to be alone with other halfs mum she throws digs at me. today I was deeply offended.
> 
> while holding Myles she said this :
> "you are loosing your dads good looks"
> wtf are you calling my baby ugly or implying he is ugly like me? indeed both.

:growlmad: what did you say!!! I would be highly offended if my MIL said any thing like that to me!!! I would deffo as her what the f she meant!! do not take that from her :growlmad:

Babyhopes so glad your wait will 100% be over by tuesday!! but have a feeling you will not have to wait that long!! your on your way :happydance::flower:



what is everyone doing today :flower:

I am in shock after last night, went up to bed around 11 fed Ryan he fell asleep so did I, he then woke at 4.24 am fed and went back to sleep till think 7 he woke at 8.30 but just for a cuddle and we both fell back to sleep till 10.30 that is the most sleep I have in weeks even before I had Ryan :haha: FX he keeps it up now :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

thanks ladies. dh has taken the day off work hasnt been off in weeks :)

he is bathing Freya,men are so funny they have to be so loud and make a song n dance about what they are doing :haha:


----------



## pola17

Yay babyhopes!! :happydance: good luck on Tuesday!

DF: your MIL is a witch! I'm sure you're not ugly, and Myles is handsome! I mean, look at your 3 boys! They all are handsome and I'm sure she's just threatened by your beauty! 
Don't pay attention to her! Some MIL are just horrible! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Celtic: I'm jealous! :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

It does get said how thet dont look like me, I am not good looking and its a reminder. That comment hurt me. I am obese, I feel and look aweful . I didnt need that. I cant say a word or will start a row as thats what they like. Darren says he will have a word and said he noticed she was rude to him a few times and so did other family members and tried saying she was loosing her marbles. Now I have answered her back on co sleeping and things in the past but wasnt ready for that alone with her. I see she does it now when darren isnt there. She also gives the kids crap drinks and no one ever listens when i say not too so I binned them as one of mine was throwing up on the floor after eating what she gave him. Everyone just looks at me mad here when I ask them to stop with the fake sugar drinks, fizzy stuff and crap. Like some fussy mum. :nope: I can see how it effects my kids they killing each other lately and been up in their grans eating and drinking shit no doubt.


----------



## ZooMa

DF: nothing to say, but :hugs:. Also, overweight does not equate to bad looking! True, not everyone can be a cover girl, weight aside, but everyone also has a beauty to them and don't let anyone tell you otherwise! 

Don't get me started on the media and societal expectations of beauty... it's a pet peeve of mine. (In addition to the phrase "pet peeve," which is really annoying.) *Everything* that is published out there is photoshopped up the wazoo, so nobody knows what a real human looks like anymore!


----------



## pola17

DF: remember no one says "oh my god, I'm so pretty!", it's difficult for each person to realize their beauty, and like ZooMa said, overweight does not equals being ugly! 
If your MIL can't realize how beautiful you are, then she is a shallow person. 
I know you must feel like crap, I just wish you could feel better!!
She's the real ugly person, not you! :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

I had my Dr Who themed baby shower today!! Tardis cake, fish fingers and custard, star shaped cookies and adipose babies were the decorations. Instead of a game everybody made a scrapbook page and on it I m going to put a picture of the person who made the page holding Raptor. 

I also got 7 solid hours of sleep last night, I felt like a new woman.


----------



## ZooMa

pola17 said:


> She's the real ugly person, not you! :hugs:

^^this


----------



## mac1979

DF- :hugs: tell her to blow it our her you-know-what. I was bullied my whole life about my looks by my family and classmates and I know how much it hurts to hear. It is best to try to learn to let it slide off your back and learn that anybody to would something bad to another is a truly ugly person and there is something inside them that makes them want to feel superior.


----------



## pola17

Mac: sorry to know you were bullied! I was a victim as well! 
But now we all know bullies are likes this, because of their insecurities... Their lives are so empty, that only letting down other people makes them feel better. These people are poison, and inside they're full of more fears and insecurities than us. :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

ZooMa said:


> DF: nothing to say, but :hugs:. Also, overweight does not equate to bad looking! True, not everyone can be a cover girl, weight aside, but everyone also has a beauty to them and don't let anyone tell you otherwise!
> 
> Don't get me started on the media and societal expectations of beauty... it's a pet peeve of mine. (In addition to the phrase "pet peeve," which is really annoying.) *Everything* that is published out there is photoshopped up the wazoo, so nobody knows what a real human looks like anymore!

Its not just the over weight I do not have a nice face. And I have a bump on my nose from a break and self esteem issues all my life. Especially when I am down it effects me so just after having a baby looking like a train wreak even more was the last thing I wanted to hear. And I cant have a fight with my other halfs mum he loves her she has a dodgy pace maker and isnt well and I aint going to have a fight with her. Be different if it was my own mum who I do not take it off. And even my mum wouldnt have said that comment. Anyway new day moving on. 

Williams first day at school today.I dont know how he will get along. If there is a shortage of diggers then he dosnt like that as thats all he wants to know if there are diggers there. Here are some pics, and here is his bag we had printed for him as he dosnt do mainstream lol 

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/010-4.jpg
he adopted this pose himself. lol 
he dosnt pose for me anyway. 
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/017-6.jpg
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/018-6.jpg
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/033-3.jpg
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/040-4.jpg
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/001-7.jpg


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pola, Mac, Zooma I so agree people who say means things to hurt others are ugly inside :hugs: 
Zooma so agree on pictures these days! ever see some of the before and after shots shocking really 

DF :hugs: I have weight issues as well and I have serious issues about my tummy (the joys of being small, carrying big babies and a c section) nothing worse than some one making you feel bad when your feeling low, but you know we do have to remind our selfs it is only a few weeks after giving birth and it took more than 9 months to grow our babies so I expect it will take nearly as long to get back some what in to shape! if you do not want to fight with your MIL tell her camly that, what she said was hurtful and leave the room then go back in with your OH may be or I am sure you will figure a way to deal with her!! 
William is so handsome :cloud9: looking super cute on his first day of school and I love his bag :thumbup:


not as good a night last night!! Ryan woke 3.30am with a very blocked nose so it took till 5am for him to settle again :dohh: took me a bit longer to fall asleep so feeling tired today!!:dohh: 

DH got his letter for the snip this morning on the 20th of this month!! I am ok with not having any more children, yet I still feel awful about it :shrug: guess it is the end of an era so to speak! god I am so scared I will get clucky again!! really hope I do not :dohh::haha:


----------



## Scottish

DF- OMG what a topper she sounds! i knwo its hard but dont take on board her comments! raise your head high, big hugs :hugs:

yay for sleep mac and celtic


----------



## Scottish

aww william is gorgeous! hope he enjoys his first day at school xxx


----------



## JenzyKY

DF, he is too cute!! I love his school uniform and bag.


----------



## CelticNiamh

saw this on facebook :haha:
 



Attached Files:







1236630_10151652200632406_763236396_n.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Caitrin

Again it takes me forever to post...having no internet at home and a newborn which I know you all understand. I got a grand total of 15 minutes of sleep last night. Roman just wouldnt sleep unless he was on my chest and I was worried about falling asleep that way :( My oh took him so I could nap today but that meant more formula (he drained me throughout the night so had a bottle of formula before I laid down). I'm worried that I'm going to fail at breastfeeding. And I cant tell if I have ppd or if I'm feeling the way I do because of hormones and sleep deprivation :(

Roman:

https://fbcdn-photos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/s720x720/1175636_525319379787_249629953_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1275896_728339150529081_2129053525_o.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1116226_706091066084399_243866834_o.jpg


----------



## lolpants

DF you can't be that ugly, someones had sex with you at least 3 times :haha: Seriously though, try your best to ignore her.. I don't understand how people can be so mean to new mums!? 
How much you missing William? It's so hard at 1st!

Sooz that pic you shared is so my life! Although last 2 nights Melody has slept 10pm - 3am!! :happydance:

Baby hopes you have to pop today or you'll beat my record of most overdue on this thread!

What a great theme for your baby shower Mac, I live in the city where its filmed, so we have lots of fans come here. My parents live opposite the exhibition place.

Celtic, its sad looking at your baby knowing they're your last isn't it? :( 

Lol xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

lolpants said:


> DF you can't be that ugly, someones had sex with you at least 3 times :haha: Seriously though, try your best to ignore her.. I don't understand how people can be so mean to new mums!?
> How much you missing William? It's so hard at 1st!
> 
> Sooz that pic you shared is so my life! Although last 2 nights Melody has slept 10pm - 3am!! :happydance:
> 
> Baby hopes you have to pop today or you'll beat my record of most overdue on this thread!
> 
> What a great theme for your baby shower Mac, I live in the city where its filmed, so we have lots of fans come here. My parents live opposite the exhibition place.
> 
> Celtic, its sad looking at your baby knowing they're your last isn't it? :(
> 
> Lol xx

im sure ill beat the most overdue:dohh:

and have the biggest baby:dohh: 

im the last person left on another group too:dohh:

save the best till last :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Caitrin said:


> Again it takes me forever to post...having no internet at home and a newborn which I know you all understand. I got a grand total of 15 minutes of sleep last night. Roman just wouldnt sleep unless he was on my chest and I was worried about falling asleep that way :( My oh took him so I could nap today but that meant more formula (he drained me throughout the night so had a bottle of formula before I laid down). I'm worried that I'm going to fail at breastfeeding. And I cant tell if I have ppd or if I'm feeling the way I do because of hormones and sleep deprivation :(
> 
> Roman:
> 
> https://fbcdn-photos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/s720x720/1175636_525319379787_249629953_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1275896_728339150529081_2129053525_o.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1116226_706091066084399_243866834_o.jpg

he is beautiful :cloud9:

I would say lack of sleep and hormones making you feel crappy!! 

can you feed lying down, I understand about the sleeping on your chest Ryan has done the same and I prop my self up with pillows and use my nursing pillow because I passed out holding him one night DH found me asleep sitting up :dohh: Ryan was safe though!! we do co sleep so are very careful and follow the rules but I ended up with a creak in my neck ouch!


----------



## Caitrin

Thank you! :D

I can sometimes, my boobs can make it difficult though...they're too big to nurse without using both hands most of the time. He seems to do best with the clutch hold. I think part of the problem is my oh is such a light sleeper I have to jump up and leave tge room to nurse wnd make sure he's really asleep before I go back to bed myself. He watches the kids during the day so i try to make sure at least one of us is getting semi good sleep.

I really need to write down the birth story before I forget it...I cant believe it's already been almost 3 weeks! All the days seem to blur together. Ahh well I'm in love with my little man andhe really is a sweet boy <3


----------



## Scottish

caitrin hes gorgeous and so are you :) once hes settles into a routine it will get much easier takes time and patience though and does feel like it will never end at the moment but it will xxx

babyhopes yup keep positive saving the best for last xxx

i have added 1month bf thing to my sig as i see everyone with them and wanted one to hehe :haha: i am also proud of still bf even through the problems we have, it is getting slowly better :)


----------



## HHenderson

Caitrin- I breastfeed in bed. Co-sleeper here :) I lay on my side and baby lays on her back or her side and feeds that way. I even fall asleep as well as soon as she spits it out I wake up right away, maybe because my nipple gets real cold? Lol Then I burp her and put her back down and she falls asleep. I also have monster boobs. So this way is the easiest for us. It also helps because my flow is so fast it doesnt choke her as much. :hugs: hope you get some sleep soon. Roman is beautiful!


----------



## Barhanita

Df - William is very handsome

Caitrin, it has to be the sleep deprivation. No psychiatrist would diagnose PPD officially until you rule out the sleep deprivation. BTW, your boy looks just perfect.


----------



## Dragonfly

babyhopes2010 said:


> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> DF you can't be that ugly, someones had sex with you at least 3 times :haha: Seriously though, try your best to ignore her.. I don't understand how people can be so mean to new mums!?
> How much you missing William? It's so hard at 1st!
> 
> Sooz that pic you shared is so my life! Although last 2 nights Melody has slept 10pm - 3am!! :happydance:
> 
> Baby hopes you have to pop today or you'll beat my record of most overdue on this thread!
> 
> What a great theme for your baby shower Mac, I live in the city where its filmed, so we have lots of fans come here. My parents live opposite the exhibition place.
> 
> Celtic, its sad looking at your baby knowing they're your last isn't it? :(
> 
> Lol xx
> 
> im sure ill beat the most overdue:dohh:
> 
> and have the biggest baby:dohh:
> 
> im the last person left on another group too:dohh:
> 
> save the best till last :haha:Click to expand...

 After today if you dont go at some point you will have beaten me as I was 11 days with Myles although in past preg I was 13 days but that dosnt count on this thread :flower: I know it must be torture seeing every ones baby pics too when you just want to have your baby to show off. 

I am feeling low today. None of my friends have spoken to me in a while and seem disinterested. I feel like when poelpe get to know me they dont want to know me. :cry:


----------



## Dragonfly

Caitrin said:


> Thank you! :D
> 
> I can sometimes, my boobs can make it difficult though...they're too big to nurse without using both hands most of the time. He seems to do best with the clutch hold. I think part of the problem is my oh is such a light sleeper I have to jump up and leave tge room to nurse wnd make sure he's really asleep before I go back to bed myself. He watches the kids during the day so i try to make sure at least one of us is getting semi good sleep.
> 
> I really need to write down the birth story before I forget it...I cant believe it's already been almost 3 weeks! All the days seem to blur together. Ahh well I'm in love with my little man andhe really is a sweet boy <3

I bed share and breastfeed too and have big boobs so I have to hold a bit back so he dosnt suffocate. not to bad in bed as I can get a better position but sitting is awkward.


----------



## Barhanita

scottish - I am also proud of my 7.5 week BF milestone. It's so hard. 

babyhopes - just 2 days left!!


----------



## HHenderson

How do you make sure baby doesnt get sick? My husband just texted me from work saying everyone is sick! Ugh! Everyone here washes their hands ALOT and doesnt kiss her hands or face, Im just worried. So far she hasnt gotten sick from my daughter starting school. She has been banned touching the baby for a week now because she was congested in her chest. :( Does breast feeding help any?


----------



## CelticNiamh

DF we know you and want you to stay :hugs: can you get out to some mommy groups talk to like minded people :hugs:

Ryan is one month today :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

MW UPDATE: im 4.5cm dilated and 80% effaced she said i think his clinging onto the walls :haha:

she wouldnt tell me how big she thought he was but said he said no 7/8 or 9lber :wacko: but she has every confidence ill be fine :)

she thinks tomos morning they will break my waters so thats great news id rather not have any of that v stingy burny gel!


----------



## babyhopes2010

DF! ur fab person :hugs: breaks my heart to hear u being so cruel to yourself :hugs: wish u lived near me id come give u a hug x


----------



## HHenderson

babyhopes2010 said:


> MW UPDATE: im 4.5cm dilated and 80% effaced she said i think his clinging onto the walls :haha:
> 
> she wouldnt tell me how big she thought he was but said he said no 7/8 or 9lber :wacko: but she has every confidence ill be fine :)
> 
> she thinks tomos morning they will break my waters so thats great news id rather not have any of that v stingy burny gel!

OMGosh Babyhopes, I just think this could have been me with us having the same due date. My LO was no where near ready to come out too. :dohh: So excited for you to finally be able to meet your baby who finds it super comfy in there! :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

DF-we know you and we like you. You have beautiful boys, they can't be that good looking with only one good looking parent. Its true. 

Babyhopes-right now I am picturing a baby saying "I don't wanna go out there, its scary!!!"

I had a great time at the Husker game Saturday 90,000+ football fans cheering for the same team...love it. It is supposed to be in the upper 90s temp wise here this week again so no walks with the stroller for us...again, unless I go to a mall. 

For those who have bottle fed before, when do I switch to a faster flow nipple, Raptor is taking a while (30-45 minutes) to drink 6 oz of formula. Is it maybe time to go up or should I wait until he is older?


----------



## pola17

DF: if they're not around, they're not real friends! :hugs: I'm sure you're interesting, please, don't feel that way! :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Mac if he's taking that long to eat then you should definitely try going up to the next flow.


----------



## more babies

Does anyone's rings still not fit??? It's driving me crazy that I still can't wear my wedding band. I don't want to get it resized only to have my hands go back to how they were before and have to get it resized again. :dohh: I didn't have this problem with my other two.


----------



## JenzyKY

Mac I don't think you want it to take more than 30 minutes. That's the rule at work. Oh and my husband would have loved your baby shower! He has a magnet on his car that says my other ride is a tardis. 

Glad you have an induction time babyhopes! 

More babies mine fit by the time I got home from the hospital. Hope yours fit soon!


----------



## Dragonfly

CelticNiamh said:


> DF we know you and want you to stay :hugs: can you get out to some mommy groups talk to like minded people :hugs:
> 
> Ryan is one month today :happydance:

Truth is I dont like other people. I find other parents here cut you apart if you dont parent how they do and I saved myself the hassle by just not bothering with mum friends. I had a lot of bad friends in the past I am not bothered with them any more. I dont do drama friends. My family seen my other half down town other day. my gran and aunt ignored him but my other aunt he said spoke to him and gave the bull line of calling out but I havnt heard from none of them. They do that. well she does anyway but then never see her. She lives a mile from me. :shrug:but she clearly feels judged so I wont want her feeling worse seeing me breastfeed , I really dont want that laid on me again. 

Hhenderson my kids are never ill and all breastfed. My oldest got ill with a chest cough once when he was self weaned from breast himself a few months ago. And Alex had a runny nose once for about 2 days before Myles was born as my milk wasnt really there and then he got tandem fed and cleared up. This is why I will pump for my oldest soon.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

DF your kids are gorgeous and I'm sure you are too. Don't be so hard on yourself, your great :hugs:

Everyone's babies are so cute! :)

I am thinking of trying co sleeping with Jaylie cause I think she would sleep better. What are the rules for bed sharing and baby staying safe? 

Yay Babyhopes! The end is in sight! :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

JolleyGirl86 said:


> DF your kids are gorgeous and I'm sure you are too. Don't be so hard on yourself, your great :hugs:
> 
> Everyone's babies are so cute! :)
> 
> I am thinking of trying co sleeping with Jaylie cause I think she would sleep better. What are the rules for bed sharing and baby staying safe?
> 
> Yay Babyhopes! The end is in sight! :thumbup:

here some tips from Kellymom on co sleeping https://kellymom.com/parenting/nighttime/familybed/ 
I have followed all these rules with all my babies :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

more babies said:


> Does anyone's rings still not fit??? It's driving me crazy that I still can't wear my wedding band. I don't want to get it resized only to have my hands go back to how they were before and have to get it resized again. :dohh: I didn't have this problem with my other two.


yep mine are very tight :wacko:

Babyhopes looking forward to your update 
wonder will you make it till tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Thanks Celtic I will check it out:flower:


----------



## mac1979

Currently drinking an 8 oz can of Red Bull. I haven't had a major dose of caffeine since before I even got pregnant...this afternoon should be interesting. :haha::happydance::dance::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> Currently drinking an 8 oz can of Red Bull. I haven't had a major dose of caffeine since before I even got pregnant...this afternoon should be interesting. :haha::happydance::dance::wohoo::loopy:


you will be flying around :haha:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha Mac:haha:

Celtic thanks for the link, I think I will try having her sleep in bed with me :thumbup:

Are any of you ladies using the snuza baby monitor? I ordered one so I'm wondering


----------



## bella21

mac my slow lent nips say 0-3 months but chase took 20 minutes today to drink only 2 1/2 oz :dohh: so i was wondering the same thing


----------



## Barhanita

There must have been some mix up or something, as today I have a calm, content and happy Lena. Whoever got my fussy, serious and crying Lena, I am sorry. You can keep her.

It's soo much easier to enjoy a well-behaved baby, she even smiled at me.

(so afraid to jinx)


----------



## mac1979

I got a faster flow nipple today and Xavier finished 6 oz in like 20 mins and only stopped once in the middle to be burped. 

I need some non-baby advice. DH's ex sister in law has been in and out of our lives for as long as I have been with DH. Last time she cut us out of her and her son's lives it was bitter. She was making rude comments to me on Facebook when I made a pregnancy post (being tired, flustered with projects, some sarcasm about general pregnancy ailments) saying that pregnancy should be happiness and not horrible. She told DH that he wasn't allowed to see Chase (his nephew) when he was in the town they live in, no matter if he got there earlier than he was because it would Chase up, and wouldn't bring Chase to Omaha (about 45 mins from the town she lives in) to see his grandma, and she unfriended all this side of the family on Facebook. DH's brother (in jail due to a meth addiction...again) threatened to cut off money being given to her from his friend if she didn't involve us. So she is only doing it because of money, not because it is the right thing to do for her son. She unfriended me on FB twice already and is friend requesting me again. Should I accept it or not? I want Raptor and Chase to know eachother since they are cousins, but she is doing it for the wrong reasons and it just isn't right.


----------



## more babies

JolleyGirl86 said:


> Are any of you ladies using the snuza baby monitor? I ordered one so I'm wondering

I actually ordered one just now too after much debate between that and an angelcare monitor. Hopefully it works good! I never used anything with my girls but he is constantly choking on stuff while lying down so it makes nervous all night.


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, in my opinion, ignore her. Raptor can have friends and other relatives. She is clearly unstable and you might be setting yourself and your baby up for disappointment. I don't belief in "family is the most important thing". Not when family treats you like crap. But maybe it's wrong, and it's just me.


----------



## lolpants

I would ignore it personally. The only other option is to add but with restrictions on what she can see? 

Don't wanna show off, but the last 3 nights Melody has slept from around 10pm/11pm - 3am and then till 7am! So happy with that! :)

Lol xx

Ps all the best for today babyhopes!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Barhanita said:


> There must have been some mix up or something, as today I have a calm, content and happy Lena. Whoever got my fussy, serious and crying Lena, I am sorry. You can keep her.
> 
> It's soo much easier to enjoy a well-behaved baby, she even smiled at me.
> 
> (so afraid to jinx)

I got her!!!:haha: you posted that at the exact time my little guy woke up! he then stayed up all night fussing, crying :cry: I was loseing it at 6.30 am! hubby took over and let me sleep :happydance: so feel a little better now more human :haha:

Hope Lena stays happy and Ryan gets happy again :thumbup::haha:



mac1979 said:


> I got a faster flow nipple today and Xavier finished 6 oz in like 20 mins and only stopped once in the middle to be burped.
> 
> I need some non-baby advice. DH's ex sister in law has been in and out of our lives for as long as I have been with DH. Last time she cut us out of her and her son's lives it was bitter. She was making rude comments to me on Facebook when I made a pregnancy post (being tired, flustered with projects, some sarcasm about general pregnancy ailments) saying that pregnancy should be happiness and not horrible. She told DH that he wasn't allowed to see Chase (his nephew) when he was in the town they live in, no matter if he got there earlier than he was because it would Chase up, and wouldn't bring Chase to Omaha (about 45 mins from the town she lives in) to see his grandma, and she unfriended all this side of the family on Facebook. DH's brother (in jail due to a meth addiction...again) threatened to cut off money being given to her from his friend if she didn't involve us. So she is only doing it because of money, not because it is the right thing to do for her son. She unfriended me on FB twice already and is friend requesting me again. Should I accept it or not? I want Raptor and Chase to know eachother since they are cousins, but she is doing it for the wrong reasons and it just isn't right.

Hmm hard one, if you did add her on FB restrict what she can see I have to do that with DH brother he is so annoying and has a bit of a god complex so I block him from seeing my status updates!! otherwise I ignore her 

Bar makes a good point :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

babyhopes hope all goes well today and looking forward to pics.


----------



## JenzyKY

I decided to try Henry in his crib tonight as he is starting to get too long for his basinette. He slept from 11 pm to 5 am!!! He does that frequently in the basinette but I was afraid he would hate all the space. 

Good luck baby hopes!!

Mac I would ignore. 

Bar yay for happy baby!! Hope you got a nap!


----------



## pola17

Mac: ignore her! :hugs:

Babyhopes: good luck today! :happydance:

Bar: enjoy merry Lena! :haha:

@lol: I envy you! :haha:

Celtic: what's up??

Good morning, girls!! 6 more sleeps until MIL is gone!!!? MWHAHAHAHA!!! :gun:


----------



## pola17

Jenzy: hope Henry keeps on the good night routine! :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

all my kids together at the same ages roughly, dont they all look like brothers
 



Attached Files:







PicMonkey Collage.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## CelticNiamh

PHP:







pola17 said:


> Mac: ignore her! :hugs:
> 
> Babyhopes: good luck today! :happydance:
> 
> Bar: enjoy merry Lena! :haha:
> 
> @lol: I envy you! :haha:
> 
> Celtic: what's up??
> 
> Good morning, girls!! 6 more sleeps until MIL is gone!!!? MWHAHAHAHA!!! :gun:

hey hun, not to much:flower: need loads more sleep I am hoping tonight is better :winkwink:

I treated my self to some sweets 

whoo hooo bet your living for it!!:hugs::hugs: not much up with me, need more sleep Ryan was up from 3.24 till 6.30 am DH took him then so I could get some sleep really hope we do not have a repeat of that to night eek


----------



## pola17

DF: yes they do!!! :cloud9:


----------



## pola17

Celtic: cabin borrow your husband? :rofl: if only Tigran would take him once at night, I'd be. Very happy wife! :haha: but nope, the apocalypse might be happening, but Tigran sleeps like a baby! :rofl:


----------



## HHenderson

Dragonfly said:


> all my kids together at the same ages roughly, dont they all look like brothers

Gosh yes all beautiful babies and beautiful boys! Wow!! :thumbup:


----------



## HHenderson

babyhopes- GOOD LUCK!!!!!! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola :winkwink: wake him up and ask him for help sometimes we need to spell it out for them :hugs:

DF they are all so alike and so handsome :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Baby hopes good luck!!!! :wohoo:

Mac I would ignore her, she sounds like no good. There are other ways to approach you if she really wants to make your relationship better :)

Bar glad Lena is doing much better :) 

Celtic I hope Ryan does better today

Isabela has been sleeping much better now that she's in her crib.. The other day she slept from 10-5 ate and slept again until 8:30!!! Yesterday she went from 10-4 ate and then slept until 7!! I am so happy with her sleep I feel so so so lucky! She's also overall a very happy baby! She smiles a lot and is easy to handle during the day.. Except from 5-6 when she gets really fuzzy and uncontrollably cries, I just know it's her fuzzy hour and have a ton of patience until its over. Here's a picture of our smiley little girl
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Scottish

Good luck baby hopes! Hope all is going well 

Pola yay lets parrrrrrty :haha: tell your oh to do at least one feed at night even if its just one night so u can catch up on sleep. My oh took hama at 5am until 7.30 this morning so I could sleep and I felt so much better after! He gets up dd up for school and takes her so I can stay in bed. I got out of bed today at 10.30 :haha: but I was feeding for most of the morning. 

DF wow they are all so alike! Gorgeous boys. X


----------



## bella21

borr awww she's so adorable!! glad you're getting good sleep :)

mac i would also ignore her, i have a sister in law just like that and if she tried to re-friend request me again id deny it. 

bar- yayy for a non fussy Lena!!

AFM chase slept for 8 hours straight last night..from 1am-9am! i couldn't believe it, and know i shouldn't get used to it lol. Then again he was up all day long fighting sleep and wailing from 11-1 haha


has anybody gotten their period yet? Ive felt crampy since last night and i think mine is coming soon. its only been 3 weeks! and i don't think lochia has even stopped completely yet! :dohh: not looking forward to it!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bella I am on the mini pill and apparently it causes irregular periods and I just got mine 2 days ago.. And I am ebf!! :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> Bella I am on the mini pill and apparently it causes irregular periods and I just got mine 2 days ago.. And I am ebf!! :dohh:

my bleeding just stopped, little spotting but that should be it now on till Ryan close to 1 year once I keep breastfeeding


----------



## borr.dg.baby

CelticNiamh said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> Bella I am on the mini pill and apparently it causes irregular periods and I just got mine 2 days ago.. And I am ebf!! :dohh:
> 
> my bleeding just stopped, little spotting but that should be it now on till Ryan close to 1 year once I keep breastfeedingClick to expand...

I thought I wouldn't get a period because of BF but I guess not :( I hope I don't get them too often


----------



## bella21

bore that really surprises me that you got yours so soon and your EBF! I knew id get mine sooner because I'm FF but this soon? errrr :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> Bella I am on the mini pill and apparently it causes irregular periods and I just got mine 2 days ago.. And I am ebf!! :dohh:
> 
> my bleeding just stopped, little spotting but that should be it now on till Ryan close to 1 year once I keep breastfeedingClick to expand...
> 
> I thought I wouldn't get a period because of BF but I guess not :( I hope I don't get them too oftenClick to expand...

you will get one with the mini pill I think :flower:


----------



## ZooMa

Hi ladies,

The baby pics are so cute! Some LOs even look like they are social smiling - when did that begin? V still was cute lip curls and gas smiles, but nothing social yet. She is becoming a little more alert for a few periods throughout the day, though, so maybe soon she'll start paying more attention to us and less to the walls and furniture. Haha.

On a more somber note -- help me! I'm working myself up with worry - reading too many darn things on the internet. My latest worry is SIDS. While it's rare, and we definitely don't have any of the risk factors, it's still more common than I would expect and now I'm obsessed with worry and panic and imagining the absolute worst things that can happen. How do I clear my mind?!?! I already have frightening dreams of very bad things happening to baby girls... now my worry is during my conscious hours, too. :(


----------



## ZooMa

And a picture for you! Cradle carry is not recommended in baby wearing, but we've tried the more appropriate tummy-to-tummy sitting upright position, but V will have none of it. This is one small victory towards getting her used to the sling and having our hands free! She lasted for a 45 minute nap which allowed us to both prepare and eat dinner last night without interruption!

Hubby was carrying her and was sure to pay very close attention to her positioning- no doubt partially because I was asking him every 2 minutes if she was still breathing!
 



Attached Files:







V sleeping in sling.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pola17

Zooma: it's hard to not think About SIDS.. I did on the first days, but with time you feel better and stop thinking about it! :hugs:

I haven't got my period... I'm FF, but as I have PCOS and extremely irregular periods, I have NO idea when I'll get mine! :dohh:

As next week I'll be 6 weeks PP, I just pretend to use condoms with DH... The pill made me get extremely painful and bloody periods and I'm not looking forward on using other methods... Just good old condom! :)


----------



## pola17

Zooma, I also have something similar... As Mikael is bigger now, his head can now be out! :)
He loves it! And it's very comfortable!! :thumbup: https://instagram.com/p/d7WKGrnFwS/


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I have read some people get a lot of bleeding with the mini pill and some get none, I really need the pill because we are not good with condoms and I am sure Isabela doesn't need a brother/sister any time soon :haha:


----------



## HHenderson

borr-Isabela is so cute! 

zooma baby V looks so damn comfortable! I need to get me a sling. My LO wants to be held/touched at all times lately. Very exhausting. 

Havent started my period yet. At least I dont think, Im still bleeding from birth! I want it to stop! I did however get my tubes clamped so no need for pills or condoms :haha:


----------



## Caitrin

Oh's insurance doesn't cover the vasectomy so I'll gave to get back on some kind of bc. This is good because I want more kids but bad in that the pill made me crazy emotional last time I was on it. Im thinking about maybe some kind of the long term bc I don't have to think about just not sure which.

I just really want to be healed already and have my stitches gone. The lochia is annoying too. And wanting to have sex but having at least 3 weeks still to go...aaagh!


----------



## mac1979

OMG...Raptor down before 10pm, I even had cuddle time with DH on the couch in the basement...haven't had that since before Raptor was born. Loud thunderstorms obviously put him to sleep...just like mommy.


----------



## Angelmarie

I have a few apps for my phone with nature sounds and white noise and thunderstorms are one of Amelie's favourite! I love storms. I'm jealous you had the real thing!


----------



## Sooz

The mini pill kick started my periods when I came off it at seven months pp with Paige. I spotted constantly on it too, I won't use it again. 

As for SIDS we use an apnea monitor and I did an infant resus course. I wouldn't sleep otherwise for stressing. :hugs:

Oh and Mase started social smiling a few days ago.


----------



## Sooz

The mini pill kick started my periods when I came off it at seven months pp with Paige. I spotted constantly on it too, I won't use it again. 

As for SIDS we use an apnea monitor and I did an infant resus course. I wouldn't sleep otherwise for stressing. :hugs:

Oh and Mase started social smiling a few days ago.


----------



## Scottish

I took my first mini pill today, I haven't been on the mini pill before so I hope it doesn't mess up my cycles. 

Mac yay hope this continues, I got my monkey down to sleep at 10.30 last night for the first time ever but then he did wake every 2 hours :dohh:

Borr isabela has a beautiful smile I love her huge brown eyes. My dd has big brown eyes as well. :cloud9:

I finally caught a smile on camera :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lolpants

I think I may finally stopped bleeding since the birth! Hopefully the bf will keep the periods away! I wanted implant but you can't whilst bf, and I can't have the pill due to being overweight :(

Zooma I think as soon as you become a parent all the worst imaginable scenarios play out in your head!

No news from babyhopes yet then? Hope all is going well! 

Fab night here again. 10pm till I woke her at 3.30am..up again at 7.30am and just again at 11.30! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks Scottish! I actually can't figure out her eye color yet, some days they look really blue and some days they look more brown?? I guess only time will tell, here in this picture you can see them very blue
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pola17

Mac: I envy you! :haha:

Sooz: yay for smiles!! :cloud9:

Scottish: Hama looks so handsome! :cloud9:

Lily: Isabela's looking gorgeous as usual! :cloud9:


----------



## CelticNiamh

hey ladies :flower:

I had a mad busy morning, my 10 year old had an appointment with a speech therapist, then Ryan needed to see the health nurse :dohh: lucky they were all in the same building 

but Ryan is doing good 8 pounds 7 onz now he is slowly gaining weight :happydance: my breast are hurting the last few days so got the midwife to check if was a yeast infection because my nipples are quite red, she was not sure but I think I do :dohh:

my other son was with me as well he ran in to a pillar last night and cut his head he is fine :happydance: it was full on they had me wrecked :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

Any one heard from baby hopes?


----------



## CelticNiamh

no, but hope she is enjoying her newbaby :flower:


----------



## HHenderson

Nope, have been on here checking all day! :)


----------



## HHenderson

*Can anyone recommend washable NON leak XL size breast pads?*


----------



## JenzyKY

I think that pampers diapers are burning Henry's butt. They are all going back!


----------



## HHenderson

Aww poor Henry! I dont like the weird bumble bee hive holes it has. Whats the use of that anyways it looks dumb. :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> Aww poor Henry! I dont like the weird bumble bee hive holes it has. Whats the use of that anyways it looks dumb. :shrug:

and they stick to the bum when they poop you need barrier cream all the time :growlmad:


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm mad I didn't realize the problem sooner but I've been switching around diapers based on what was bought for me. The holes are annoying and would leave indents too. Every other diaper is cheaper though so that's nice. 

Henderson I have some avent washable breast pads. I don't know if they are xl but they are nice. I don't leak frequently though so I don't really wear them but to bed.


----------



## HHenderson

CelticNiamh said:


> HHenderson said:
> 
> 
> Aww poor Henry! I dont like the weird bumble bee hive holes it has. Whats the use of that anyways it looks dumb. :shrug:
> 
> and they stick to the bum when they poop you need barrier cream all the time :growlmad:Click to expand...

Yea I dont understand the reasoning for it. 9 years ago they werent like that that I remember. I used to love LUVS for my first daughter but the luvs these days arent like Pampers where it just stays wet where they pee the luvs soak up from front all the way up the back. Stupid! So I am sticking with the annoying beehive.


----------



## Angelmarie

I'm using Pampers sensitive nappies and don't have any problems. I've had one leak in 6 weeks but to be honest I don't think anything could have dealt with that particular explosion!:haha:
I also quite like Naty nappies :thumbup:

As of today, Amelie is 9lb 11oz! :happydance: she has also grown 6cm in nearly 6 weeks. not bad going! she has her six week check tomorrow. We will discuss our referral for the cystic fibrosis testing. Apparently we have to have counselling first? :shrug: not much fancying that. 

Hope all is ok, Babyhopes! :hugs:

Celtic- that is a crazy day! Hope you've got your feet up!!!


----------



## Sooz

Little lambs do 13cm washable bamboo breast pads. I use the 11cm ones.


----------



## HHenderson

Darn sooz! There is none in the US. Bummer!


----------



## HHenderson

My baby has turned into a monster. :( She used to be so calm and so good and now she cant be occupied by herself. She wants to be held 24/7 when shes awake and wants to sit up and then when shes bored she yells and you have to pat her or rock her. IDK what happened. She also always wants to eat, I have been pumping first to try to see if she needs more of the fatty milk to stay full longer but she still thinks she needs to eat and wont take the binkie. :( Sure have a real monster/princess on my hands.


----------



## pola17

HHenderson: maybe it's a growing spurt? :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Do you have a play mat? It's the only thing that entertains mine for long periods.


----------



## Scottish

Borr yes I see her blue eyes I have no idea why I said brown eyes, can I still blame pregnancy brain :haha: she's does really have beautiful big blue eyes xxx

I have been using pampers nappies all the time and I haven't had any issues with them sticking or leaking. I think they are a good nappy but I haven't tried any other brand yet.

Celtic hope u get some rest tonight after your busy day xxx

Fab news on Amelie angel! Good luck at your appointment xxxx :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

JenzyKY said:


> Do you have a play mat? It's the only thing that entertains mine for long periods.

Yes. :wacko: The swing is 10 minutes before she wants to be held, the bouncer is like 5 minutes before she wants to be held, the play mat is pretty much worthless because she doesnt want to be on her back. :shrug:

Spoiled rotten!? :nope:


----------



## HHenderson

Only decent picture I took of her yesterday before she started acting mean again. lol
 



Attached Files:







CIMG1354.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Scottish

Aww Hhenderson she's a wee angel there hehe and yes pictures do tell a different story to real life haha

I do find it hard to entertain as well I find the best thing I bought was the swing as it keeps him entertained for sometimes up to 30 min which is great when I need to do stuff like dinner plus in have a boy who doesn't nap longer than 30 mins during the day so it's constant. 

Phew I think hama has just dropped of to sleep woohoo bed am coming :haha: zzzzzz


----------



## bella21

I'm at a loss ladies and Im going crazy. I feel bad even writing this but I'm having a really hard time bonding with chase. he cries alllllll the time. and its not just crying its wailing and screaming at the top of his lungs until his face turns purple. he may stay content for 10-20 minutes at a time if I'm lucky and then he cries again. he kicks his legs like he's in pain or constipated, even after he just pooped. it used to just be at one time during the night 8-10 or 11-1 now its all day fussing and crying :( he has a lot of reflux symptoms too i think, he hiccups like 3 times a day, spits up every time he eats, cries after he eats, makes this weird gulping sound that sounds like something is trying to come up and then he cries after that happens. I just don't know what to do I'm going insane by myself while OH is at work, I don't even have time to eat anymore let alone pee. He also fights his sleep all day because he cries so much and wears himself out and then can't sleep. The longest he napped today was 20 minutes at a time and hell stay awake for 2-3 hours except for little 10 minute drift offs in my arms and the second i put him down he screams. I feel like such a bad mother. I know that I'm not, Im doing everything i can think of to try and keep him happy and soothe him I just don't know what else to do anymore. 

colic/reflux/gas?? any ideas? :cry:


----------



## JenzyKY

Bella, he's on formula right? I'd speak with your doctor about changing it. Maybe he needs one of the gentle ones like Similac Sensitive.


----------



## bella21

yeah hes on formula. he doesn't go back until the 23rd and its a new pediatrician that hasn't seen him yet, do you think if i just call and tell them whats going on they'll recommend a new formula even though they havnt seen him yet?


----------



## Barhanita

bella, maybe the reflux medication can help if he truly has it? I see babies in my group that turned from monsters into angels once put on medication. If he really has it. But just hang in there, it's so hard when they are fussy and cry all the time. Not rewarding at all. Sooner or later it will get better.


----------



## HHenderson

bella21 said:


> I'm at a loss ladies and Im going crazy. I feel bad even writing this but I'm having a really hard time bonding with chase. he cries alllllll the time. and its not just crying its wailing and screaming at the top of his lungs until his face turns purple. he may stay content for 10-20 minutes at a time if I'm lucky and then he cries again. he kicks his legs like he's in pain or constipated, even after he just pooped. it used to just be at one time during the night 8-10 or 11-1 now its all day fussing and crying :( he has a lot of reflux symptoms too i think, he hiccups like 3 times a day, spits up every time he eats, cries after he eats, makes this weird gulping sound that sounds like something is trying to come up and then he cries after that happens. I just don't know what to do I'm going insane by myself while OH is at work, I don't even have time to eat anymore let alone pee. He also fights his sleep all day because he cries so much and wears himself out and then can't sleep. The longest he napped today was 20 minutes at a time and hell stay awake for 2-3 hours except for little 10 minute drift offs in my arms and the second i put him down he screams. I feel like such a bad mother. I know that I'm not, Im doing everything i can think of to try and keep him happy and soothe him I just don't know what else to do anymore.
> 
> colic/reflux/gas?? any ideas? :cry:

OH NO! I know how frustrating it is and mine only throws a 'bitch' fit because I think shes spoiled. When she screams and gets mad for no reason I feel like Im going to go crazy because I dont know why. But I have been in your situation with my first daughter. Same exact things happened! She needed to be on Similac Soy. The normal formula was making her go nuts! It took a couple of days when we switched for her to turn into a 'normal' baby. Also I read when they cry and scream they are taking in alot more air which causes them to have way more gas. :( I dont know I would just switch his formula and not wait that whole time until he can get to the doctor, your the mom and its your decision in my opinion. My doctor also had us come in just to look over here to tell us to switch formulas. I say give it a go. I hope your little man calms down for you. :hugs:


----------



## bella21

bar, yeah i hope so if it is reflux that they give him something. i just have to put my foot down if they tell me "no he's fine." I know it will be rewarding once this passes but i hate that I'm not enjoying the newborn stage like i feel i should be 

henderson, thanks its just so frustrating. ill call the doctor tomorrow and see what formula they suggest. i was thinking either the similac or enfamil. I didn't realize the crying could bring in even more air and gas! i never even thought of that before!


----------



## mac1979

Bella-I would just go ahead and switch the formula if it is causing that much pain for you and your baby. I did that with Xavier to handle his gas better and he has much less now. I hope you get some rest soon, Xavier only recently started taking longish naps during the day so I can get stuff done.

Is anybody else still trying to figure out how to play with baby? I lay Raptor in his play gym when I need to do laundry or make dinner, but I don't want to lay him there all day. Any suggestions on things to play with him before he is fun and mobile?

We had a little constipation as he didn't poop for a few days, I called the pediatrician and he said I could use very diluted apple juice. I went to the got some and gave 1 oz apple juice and 1.5 oz of water...let's just say I was happy I thought ahead and got some disposable diapers, yucky.


----------



## pola17

Bella: don't feel bad! :hugs: sounds like you're in a very frustrating situation! 

Mac: I'm wondering the same! :shrug:


----------



## lolpants

Bella, maybe Chase is lactose intolerant? You may need specialist formula, rather than just switching it? Switching formula can make them ill also, so I'd go see a Dr 1st if I was you. .. :hugs:

Melody has a cold :(

Lol xx


----------



## Barhanita

lol, oh no! I hope she feels better soon

mac, we spend a lot of time stare at each other, I walk around the yard with her and name everything I can see: trees, sky, grass. I sit in our swing in the yard and sway with her. I show here these cards I printed: https://baby.zorger.com/baby.zorger.com.newborn.pdf

I am back to work, so the number of activities I can do for myself is limited. So I am trying to choose between going back to chorus and jogging. What would you choose?


----------



## Dragonfly

bella21 said:


> I'm at a loss ladies and Im going crazy. I feel bad even writing this but I'm having a really hard time bonding with chase. he cries alllllll the time. and its not just crying its wailing and screaming at the top of his lungs until his face turns purple. he may stay content for 10-20 minutes at a time if I'm lucky and then he cries again. he kicks his legs like he's in pain or constipated, even after he just pooped. it used to just be at one time during the night 8-10 or 11-1 now its all day fussing and crying :( he has a lot of reflux symptoms too i think, he hiccups like 3 times a day, spits up every time he eats, cries after he eats, makes this weird gulping sound that sounds like something is trying to come up and then he cries after that happens. I just don't know what to do I'm going insane by myself while OH is at work, I don't even have time to eat anymore let alone pee. He also fights his sleep all day because he cries so much and wears himself out and then can't sleep. The longest he napped today was 20 minutes at a time and hell stay awake for 2-3 hours except for little 10 minute drift offs in my arms and the second i put him down he screams. I feel like such a bad mother. I know that I'm not, Im doing everything i can think of to try and keep him happy and soothe him I just don't know what else to do anymore.
> 
> colic/reflux/gas?? any ideas? :cry:




bella21 said:


> yeah hes on formula. he doesn't go back until the 23rd and its a new pediatrician that hasn't seen him yet, do you think if i just call and tell them whats going on they'll recommend a new formula even though they havnt seen him yet?

I breastfeed and Myles is the same,. I dont even eat dairy and have heard him gulping air so I assume hes full of wind. Its horrible seeing it as he looks like hes in pain and uncomfortable. he cries a lot too, cant get him on the boob and looks like hes forcing it in himself and crying at same time. It may not be your formula but gas. Myles also hiccups a lot too. I tried rubbing belly and lifting legs to help with this, burping and sometimes dosnt work.


----------



## Dragonfly

HHenderson said:


> JenzyKY said:
> 
> 
> Do you have a play mat? It's the only thing that entertains mine for long periods.
> 
> Yes. :wacko: The swing is 10 minutes before she wants to be held, the bouncer is like 5 minutes before she wants to be held, the play mat is pretty much worthless because she doesnt want to be on her back. :shrug:
> 
> Spoiled rotten!? :nope:Click to expand...

This is normal. Separation anxiety and you are in forth trimester. Stuck to you like glue. Babies will come in and out of this for a long time in to toddlerhood. The more you hold the more secure they will be. You cant spoil with love :) 



JenzyKY said:


> I think that pampers diapers are burning Henry's butt. They are all going back!

Alex got chemical burns off pampers, it was nasty. And I used some disposables on Myles and his bum was red raw and went back to cloth. No probs with skin on cloth. I have disposable for my kids.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bella I'm sorry your going through that:hugs: hope switching formula helps. Jaylie is the same And has had some mucous in her poop so the ped told me to try cutting out dairy to see if it helps. I hope it does! 

Bar that's a good idea. I was also wondering about ways to entertain Jaylie instead of just laying her down 

Today I noticed Jaylie felt hot so I took her temp and it said 100.4 and then I took it about a min later and it said 101.1! I freaked Out but it went down to 99.7 as soon as we got the ac going and then then went back into the 98,s. i realized it could have been cause we had just gotten in the car and I had put her in her carseat and it was hot in the car. I also used one of those temporal artery forehead thermometers so the ped office told me it wasn't very accurate abd to get a rectal thermometer so I went and bought one today.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

DF how do you stay alive not eating dairy? I feel like it's so hard and can't eat anything!


----------



## mac1979

Jolley-I have had the same thing happen with Raptor. When ever I get him out of his carseat once we get home from being out he feels so warm and the back of his hair is damp. I always set him on the floor of the living room and strip him down to a diaper before I bring in my groceries or whatever I bought. I am wondering if this is dehydrating him a little and is why he got constipated?


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Mac it could be...I wondered the same thing cause her head and back get super sweaty. Hopefully your little man won't be constipated anymore


----------



## readynwilling

T was really gassy. cut DOWN on my dairy and also switched from coffee to tea, and he is 100% better. I just use almond milk on my cereal and in my tea and i only eat a bit of cheese. I don't scour labels for milk products, i just took out the big doses of dairy.


----------



## Sooz

The wanting to be held is totally normal, being by you is all she's ever known in her entire life. That's why slings are such a life saver. 

Do you guys in the US have baby sensory classes? I found them great with Paige for thing to stimulate her with, although she was 9 weeks when we started going.


----------



## lolpants

Sooz I picked up a flyer for a baby sensory course, that starts on 27th Sept, earlier! Sounds like you'd recommend it, I'll definitely take Melody. 

Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

They're brilliant! I wanted to continue to toddler sense but sadly no classes on my days off when I went back to work.


----------



## pola17

My insurance covers those classes! I think I'll take Mika to them! :)


----------



## mac1979

I can't find anything for where I live...stupid midwest US. We don't get anything here.


----------



## Sooz

Pola that's ace your insurance covers them. They're about £6 a session here.


----------



## babyhopes2010

He is here :wohoo: born 7:16pm yesterday! 11lb 2oz :argh: natural delievery. will post pics and birth story soon :cloud9:


----------



## mac1979

Yeah Babyhopes...big baby, congrats!!


----------



## Barhanita

baby hopes, that's a great size!!!! and natural delivery! congrats!!


----------



## Sooz

11lb 2, Wow, that's insane! Congratulations, looking forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## pola17

Congrats, babyhopes! :happydance:

Sooz: my insurance owns it's own hospital, many clinics with drs of different specialties and a physical therapy centre! At the centre I got the pre natal classes and there's where Mika's going to get the classes :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

babyhopes :hugs: congrats wow great size well done :thumbup::thumbup:



ok so having some low moments think I am stressed out with trying to keep up with house work and hubby is constantly working late :dohh: I am so glad he is busy better to be working and all that, but days he is meant to be off, he has to work or he freaks if he needs to take time off cause his boss is stressed and piling on the pressure :nope: I was meant to be going to lunch with my sisters and mum we were meeting my sisters boyfriend mum girly bonding time! now hubby has to work so I can not go, so annoyed over that! plus I know when hubby needs to come with me for my 6 week check up his boss will freak but he forgets hubby worked days he should have had off or all the late evenings! kind of annoyed at all the time hubby is gone he is late again this evening I know he would rather be here and even with working he tries to help me as much as he can, but he is wrecked by the time he comes home :cry: 
ok rant over


----------



## Scottish

Congrats baby hopes! So happy for you and I can't wait to hear your story xxxx

Celtic wow no wonder your stressed you have your hands full all the time. Big hugs to you I wish I could help in done way xxx


----------



## pola17

Celtic: :hugs: lots of hugs!! Your husband's boss sounds like a heartless man! 
Hope these stressful times get over soon! :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Congrats Babyhopes!! What a whopper!! You have won heaviest baby title, and also by 21 mins the most overdue!! :haha:

:hugs: Celtic... I still have some major mood swings, its the hormones I guess


Lol xx


----------



## Sooz

Celtic honestly I don't know how you do it, I'm stressed if I have to do bedtime on my own with two. Your superwoman in my eyes, honestly, I'm not at all surprised you feel stressed out. :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Congrats baby hopes!!! Henry still isn't that big!! :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

babyhopes2010 said:


> He is here :wohoo: born 7:16pm yesterday! 11lb 2oz :argh: natural delievery. will post pics and birth story soon :cloud9:

yay!!!!! I was waiting in you coming back. Thats a good big boy, you have the biggest here,. So pleased for natural delivery. 


JolleyGirl86 said:


> DF how do you stay alive not eating dairy? I feel like it's so hard and can't eat anything!

I have allergic reactions to dairy so its not too hard. Though I had some today and my eyes are itching and asthma bad too. Was a tiny bit. Myles seems calmer I didnt have no garlic today or yesterday and I am hoping its that and hoping I didnt speak to soon here. He is still fussy but the winds coming up easier and seems to be calmer and sleeping better. I dread teeth as both my boys went early around 3 months.


----------



## CelticNiamh

thanks girls I guess it is the hormones as well on top of everything :dohh: dam things I am mostly ok think I got really tired today which does not help :dohh:

Pola he is an ok boss I do like him but he is stressing as he is worried about money and he has taken some one on and hoping they stay busy so he can keep him on. stress must be getting to him as well :dohh:

hope I get some decent sleep tonight make tomorrow easier :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sooz said:


> Celtic honestly I don't know how you do it, I'm stressed if I have to do bedtime on my own with two. Your superwoman in my eyes, honestly, I'm not at all surprised you feel stressed out. :hugs:


I will admit I am finding it hard! the older boys are brill they go to bed them selfs but it is the smaller ones esp Paul who for some reason wont keep any clohes on him :haha::dohh: I really want to enjoy this stage with Ryan feel I am not :dohh:


----------



## HHenderson

babyhopes2010 said:


> He is here :wohoo: born 7:16pm yesterday! 11lb 2oz :argh: natural delievery. will post pics and birth story soon :cloud9:

WHOAH!!!!!!!!!!! Thats a moose not a baby! WAY TO GO MOMMA!!! :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

Went for our 3 week check up today. Fatty girl weighs now 9lbs 10oz, sure did catch up from losing 13oz!!! The doctor said she is perfect down to her bloated looking belly and gas fits. Apparently babies in general have alot of gas no matter what you do. We bought that gripe water stuff today to see how that helps. Even her explosive poop was said to be normal. 

We got her a Halloween onezie that says, Dont scare me I poop easily. :haha:


----------



## Angelmarie

CelticNiamh said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> Celtic honestly I don't know how you do it, I'm stressed if I have to do bedtime on my own with two. Your superwoman in my eyes, honestly, I'm not at all surprised you feel stressed out. :hugs:
> 
> 
> I will admit I am finding it hard! the older boys are brill they go to bed them selfs but it is the smaller ones esp Paul who for some reason wont keep any clohes on him :haha::dohh: I really want to enjoy this stage with Ryan feel I am not :dohh:Click to expand...

Caelan is going through a phase of stripping down to his boxers all the time. He pretends to be Hulk :dohh: he just won't keep the rest of his clothes on. Today he has the snuffles :wacko:

I agree with Sooz-you're Superwoman. Bedtime is tough with three. Eden decides to start telling me about his day (even though earlier his response to "any Craic from today" is "no" :dohh:) Caelan bounces off walls 'hulk smashing' stuff then insists I stay with him until he falls asleep which means I'm sitting on his floor breastfeeding while Amelie starts her nightly fussing session! 

Daniel is self employed videographer so his hours are all over the place. Plus our friend (the one I mentioned as having inoperable cancer) is needing lots of help so Daniel is doing lots for him. So I'm often on my own. It is tough. I can't imagine having 6 on my own! 

Huge congrats, Babyhopes! What a good weight!!! Hope all ok. Looking forward to pics! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> Celtic honestly I don't know how you do it, I'm stressed if I have to do bedtime on my own with two. Your superwoman in my eyes, honestly, I'm not at all surprised you feel stressed out. :hugs:
> 
> 
> I will admit I am finding it hard! the older boys are brill they go to bed them selfs but it is the smaller ones esp Paul who for some reason wont keep any clohes on him :haha::dohh: I really want to enjoy this stage with Ryan feel I am not :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Caelan is going through a phase of stripping down to his boxers all the time. He pretends to be Hulk :dohh: he just won't keep the rest of his clothes on. Today he has the snuffles :wacko:
> 
> I agree with Sooz-you're Superwoman. Bedtime is tough with three. Eden decides to start telling me about his day (even though earlier his response to "any Craic from today" is "no" :dohh:) Caelan bounces off walls 'hulk smashing' stuff then insists I stay with him until he falls asleep which means I'm sitting on his floor breastfeeding while Amelie starts her nightly fussing session!
> 
> Daniel is self employed videographer so his hours are all over the place. Plus our friend (the one I mentioned as having inoperable cancer) is needing lots of help so Daniel is doing lots for him. So I'm often on my own. It is tough. I can't imagine having 6 on my own!
> 
> Huge congrats, Babyhopes! What a good weight!!! Hope all ok. Looking forward to pics! :hugs:Click to expand...


what is what kids and that just before bed and bouncing off the walls Eireann and Paul both do that!! :dohh: they both have colds as well 

sounds like our houses are very a like at the minute :hugs: sending you :hugs:


----------



## bella21

congrats babyhopes!!! :)

well i took chase into the PED today, he said he's 100% healthy, nothing wrong with him....except he's colic. lol i guess I'm in for it the next couple months :haha: it feels better to hear that than just guess. I at least know he's healthy and I don't need to blame myself anymore


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bella :hugs:!!! So sorry but know you know what it is! I hope you can find a lot of patience and support to get you through these next few months 

Celtic I admire you. I bet it's so hard. :hugs: hopefully your DH can be home more soon. I can't even take care and bathe Isabela by myself at night :haha:

Baby hopes congratulations!! I can't wait to see pics! And WHOA a big baby! I am sure Isabela doesn't weigh that much at 2 months lol 

We have our 2 month appointment tomorrow! I can't believe she's almost 2 months! Why!! They grow up so fast it's bittersweet :(


----------



## HHenderson

I stupidly gave my daughter that gripe water to help her with gas that she can already pass her self, now she has been up for 4 hours yelling, screaming. more gassy and irritated. She refuses to fall asleep and has pooped and sharted 10 times. :( she constantly wants to eat on top of it and gets more gas by sucking like a maniac. I feel so bad.


----------



## Barhanita

HH, sounds like 3 week growth spurt!


----------



## HHenderson

Seriously!? Theres always something isnt there.. I feel so exhausted because I have everything else to do on top of keeping her happy. :(


----------



## Barhanita

12 lbs today!


----------



## bella21

HH I just went through that too with chase, he went from 2 1/2oz to 3-4oz in a week! now i never know what to make his bottles at so i end up topping off with the extra ounce to make it 4. he was also sucking like a maniac.

bar she's sooo adorable!!

bore good luck at your 2 month appointment ! crazy how fast that went!

celtic- supermom...enough said :hugs: lol


----------



## mac1979

Raptor has been powering through 6 oz like a champ since I got faster flow nipples.


----------



## Sooz

Paige is also going through the stripping off phase, even when it's freezing she's butt naked! If she's not naked she's got about three items of clothing, mostly pajamas, she'll permit me to dress her in. :dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

FREYA AND ALEX :cloud9:
https://img710.imageshack.us/img710/6682/eq8p.jpg

Baby Alex :cloud9:
https://imageshack.us/a/img23/4268/2io4.jpg


----------



## Barhanita

babyhopes, adorable!!

Lena is refusing to eat or sleep... for over 7 hours now... I have no idea why...


----------



## Scottish

Baby hopes he's gorgeous and I love the pic of him and his sister so sweet, hope u feeling good xxx

Bar love the bath pic she looks so chilled out! Hope u have managed to get some sleep? Hama never slept until after 2am last night I was pulling my hair out! He wasn't to upset just wide awake, he also just refuses to nap over 2 hours is Lena the same? My dd wasn't ike this so this time I've been blessed with a terrible sleeper I think hehe hopefully they grow out if it soon!


----------



## Dragonfly

I remember the boys head circ was like 54 for both them, and Myles was something like 37 too. Which explains why I couldnt get my last two out without assistance lol big noggins on them. 

Alex seems a bit more settled with no garlic in me. Gutted as I have garlic bread in the freezer calling my name.


----------



## lolpants

Adorable Babyhopes! He won't be in that basket for long!!

Lol xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Lovely pics, Babyhopes! I love how Freya's top is coordinated with Alex's blanket! :winkwink:

Bar- I hope Lena settled for you and you managed some rest! it's very frustrating when they are restless and we don't know why. Have you looked into the Dunstan baby language? it's worth a shot? I find it often seems very accurate! (Though nothing ultimately can beat mothers intuition IMO)

I rally feel for you, Scottish. I know I'm lucky this time but Caelan regularly stayed up until the early hours up until being over a year! He would literally be running around (he walked at 8 months) and it had us demented! I hope you can settle agama into a good routine soon :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

Babyhopes- beautiful children :flower:

Bar- has Lena fallen asleep yet? Was she fussy and mad or just awake and content? 

After my DD's episode yesterday I finally got her to sleep. She slept almost 3.5 hrs and I had to wake her up at 11pm to change her and try to feed her. Last night I was the one waking her up to change and feed her. She only ate 2 times. She woke up this morning and we took a walk after I fed her came back home and she is finally taking a nap. Shes perfectly happy and normal. She even SMILED TWICE!! My hair for some reason enchants her its funny. Lesson to take from my crazy baby, no gripe water ever again (and why is it so expensive?) .. stupid.


----------



## mac1979

Henderson-that is so weird as I give Raptor gripe water to reduce his gas (he was stinking me out of the house before) and he is content with it...really no change at all, just less stinky.

Bar-I really hope Lena calmed down for you, she seemed so happy during bath time. 

Am I a bad person if I let Raptor lay awake in his crib at night. He doesn't cry or make any noise. Only reason I know he is awake is because we have a night vision web cam in there and I can look at him on my phone. I feel bad but I know if I go in there I won't get any sleep as I will rock him all night since I know he will stay awake. 

Raptor is officially 2 months old today...Friday the 13th!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

babyhopes2010 said:


> FREYA AND ALEX :cloud9:
> https://img710.imageshack.us/img710/6682/eq8p.jpg
> 
> Baby Alex :cloud9:
> https://imageshack.us/a/img23/4268/2io4.jpg

Oh he is beautiful cingrats again :hugs:

After my hectic evening dh got home at 11 pm he was wrecked and not happy at all, but he doesn't have to work Saturday yay :happydance: 

We had a chat about things I noticed he seemed stressed and cross this morning and he told me he is not happy in work and his boss is stressed and giving out to them all the time . He is going to have a chat with him on monday 

I am waiting at the hospital with Ryan he needed repeat bloods done I am not worried say they will be fine. Just a long wait for them to come back


----------



## Angelmarie

Mac- no chance you're a bad person for leaving Raptor awake! If he isn't crying and looks fine on monitor then leave him! If you were to go to him you would only spoil him. If he's able to self soothe and be content that's great! Amazing! Chilled out baby you have there :thumbup:

Henderson - that's so odd about the gripe water! Long may your happy baby remain!:thumbup:

Celtic- hope your hubby gets things sorted ASAP. Good luck with Ryan's bloodwork :hugs:


----------



## JenzyKY

Mac, no reason to mess with a content baby! He's playing in his own world. :haha:

Henry slept 7 hours last night!! I definitely don't wake a sleeping baby.


----------



## HHenderson

Angel- I thought it was weird too. But when she was screaming and not sleeping and pooping every 20 minutes at least for 3 hours, something in it doesnt agree with her at all. Its supposed to be all natural. Weird.


----------



## HHenderson

https://www.etsy.com/listing/153019644/xl-heavy-leakage-nursing-pads-leak-proof?ref=shop_home_active

I bought these today. Cannot wait to try them. It will save me $144 a year on disposable pads. :)


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, happy two months! And as long as he is happy there is no reason to come.

Yesterday was horrible! She woke up from a long nap at 6 pm, was fussy. A bath calmed her down and she napped a little between 8 and 9. After that she was crying all the time and refusing to take a breast or a bottle, but she was clearly very hungry. My husband and I were desperate. At 1:30 pm I fed her 1 oz with a syringe, and then rocked for 40 mins despite extreme back pain. She slept for 3 hours! Ate at 5, then slept 2 more hour. After that my husband held her for 4 hours, as she would only sleep when held. Now he is at work and the baby is still asleep (noon) on me. I will just hold her until she is done sleeping... 

My DH and I this morning:
me: I hope that tonight she is going to be perfect
DH: she is always perfect
me: ok, I hope her behavior is perfect tonight, she was a monster!  
DH: a perfect monster.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Bar thats so cute, hope she feels better tonight for you:hugs:

Mac if he is not crying I would leave him :flower:

JenzyKY :happydance: send my baby some of that seep please :thumbup:


well Ryan blood work showed his Bilirubin is 90 so thats good :thumbup: they must of done a full check of his blood work as one result came back low, Ryan has a cold caught from the other little ones so Doctor said that explained it :shrug: but the poor little guy so blocked up worse at night though, he got sick and it was mucus from his nose! he is not in bad form with it FX it wont get any worse


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bar that sounds so exhausting! I wonder why she wouldn't eat? I would ask the Dr :)

Mac happy two months to raptor :happydance: Isabela also wakes up and chills in her crib looking at the letters on her wall and she hangs out without crying so I don't go get her and get a little more sleep! Not bad at all! 

HH beautiful pictures!! :)


----------



## HHenderson

Currently wearing cabbage on my left breast to 'try it out'.. for some reason I want some meat stuffed cabbage rolls now :haha:


----------



## setarei

I am well on how everyone is so I hope you are all well.

I need some advice. I finally got Cyrus' tongue tie diagnosed but I'm not sure if I should get it clipped. The LC recommended we don't because it won't help that much since he's already 2.5 months old and it's a bigger procedure since it's a posterior tongue tie so it'll need to be done with lasers. He's not breastfeeding at all but can bottle feed. I'm trying to get an appointment with my pediatrician to get his opinion. Any suggestions? I'm leaving towards getting the clip.


----------



## CelticNiamh

setarei said:


> I am well on how everyone is so I hope you are all well.
> 
> I need some advice. I finally got Cyrus' tongue tie diagnosed but I'm not sure if I should get it clipped. The LC recommended we don't because it won't help that much since he's already 2.5 months old and it's a bigger procedure since it's a posterior tongue tie so it'll need to be done with lasers. He's not breastfeeding at all but can bottle feed. I'm trying to get an appointment with my pediatrician to get his opinion. Any suggestions? I'm leaving towards getting the clip.

if he is feeding well and it is not a very bad one as in it wont effect weaning on to solids or effect speech I would leave it a lone! 

This page is brill and the ladies on here would know better than me if you want to ask https://www.facebook.com/groups/breastfeedingwithtonguetie/


----------



## JenzyKY

Seterai do they think it'll hurt speech?


----------



## Barhanita

I was told that TT affects speech and sleep as well as breastfeeding. We were happy to do it, because everyone in DH's family suffers from sleep apnea when they are older, so hopefully this will help her. But Lena's TT was severe.


----------



## setarei

She said she's not sure if it'll affect him but it's definitely stopping him from breastfeeding and I really want to stop pumping. I'll check out the link celtic. 

Also, he spits up a lot still even though he doesn't have much reflux anymore so I'm thinking that he's having trouble bottle feeding and getting too much air. The LC said he had a very uncoordinated suck. Any idea how we can tell if the spitting up is being caused by the tongue tie?

This is so frustrating, I wish it had been diagnosed months ago...


----------



## Barhanita

One of the LCs I was said that Lena had uncoordinated suck. And she said it is from the habits of sucking with a TT in the womb. They recommend craniosacral therapy for that here, but I am not sure I am into that kind of stuff. And I am sorry they didn't diagnose sooner. The very first doctor who saw Lena said that there was no TT. But after talking to the hospital LC we consulted the other doctor - she thought that TT was horrible.


----------



## setarei

Thanks bar, I'll look into craniosacral therapy. I know that posterior tongue ties are hard to diagnose but one of the dozens of people who have treated him could have noticed it...


----------



## Barhanita

People I know claim really great results with c/s therapy. As long as the doctor is good. But since there is not much research on it, I am a bit skeptical...

I have a question, is anyone trying probiotics? There is actual evidence that L.reuteri reduces colic in a week. I am just wondering if anyone tried it.
https://www.pediatricsdigest.mobi/content/119/1/e124.short
https://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/126/3/e526.short


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Have any of your babies had black flecks in their poop?


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bar I have heard good things about probiotics for babies. I heard Flora Baby is good, I am going to buy some and try it out since Jaylie is really gassy


----------



## HHenderson

3 weeks and still lightly bleeding. When does it end? I ended up getting a bad case of pad rash I guess you would call it the other day, used lite tampons one day and went back to thin panti liners. Thank God the rash stopped burning. This fricken sucks I do not remember it being this long with my last pregnancy.


----------



## bella21

bar- theres L. reuteri probiotic in the formula i switched to about 2 weeks ago. don't know if its helping or not but chase didn't cry at all tonight and last night only for an hour? not complaining AT ALL of course, but maybe its starting to work?

henderson I'm still bleeding too. just when i think its over it picks back up again. I'm starting to get really itchy from the pads too maybe i should switch to thinner ones


----------



## mac1979

Do probiotics help with tooting also? If so I may talk to the ped on Monday about it. Raptor is stinky sometimes.


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, the claim is that the do.


----------



## pola17

Hey girls!
Today's impossible for me to catch up as Mika has had colic ALL day!
He eats, we take off his gasses, he sleeps 45 minutes, and then we have about 2 hours of crying! :dohh:
He has pooed just once!

Pedi just prescribed some drops for him! I hope it helps us through the night! :dohh:


Happy weekend, girls! :flower:


----------



## Barhanita

Sorry Pola. Lena has been pretty fussy for the last couple of days too. Last night was very hard, I hope tonight is better. Right now she is asleep on her daddy's chest. I hope she'll wake up in a while, eats and then goes back to sleep for 3-4 hours.


----------



## bella21

pola hope you can get some sleep!


----------



## Angelmarie

I'm STILL losing down below and it's now over 6 weeks! With my first two it was no longer than 2 weeks. I'm just using liners now but still losing. Sorry for TMI but (sorry for TMI) I have also recently lost loads more of what looks like mucous plug?!?! Anyone had that? I have my six week check on Monday going to ask then. 

Seterai- sorry the TT wasn't spotted earlier. Seems to be a standard check here as our HV checked on the first appointment. It should be a standard check as, based on this thread, I didn't realise how common it is! Hope you get things sorted soon :hugs:

Pola- hope Mika settles for you soon. Poor little man. I'm so lucky to have never dealt with colic. Must be very draining. :hugs:


----------



## setarei

@angel, he was checked by multiple people and apparently someone noticed he had a tie but didn't think it was bad enough to warrant a fix since he could bottle feed (even though he can't breastfeed) and didn't tell us about it. For all I know all the people who saw him noticed it.


----------



## pitty

bella21 said:


> I'm at a loss ladies and Im going crazy. I feel bad even writing this but I'm having a really hard time bonding with chase. he cries alllllll the time. and its not just crying its wailing and screaming at the top of his lungs until his face turns purple. he may stay content for 10-20 minutes at a time if I'm lucky and then he cries again. he kicks his legs like he's in pain or constipated, even after he just pooped. it used to just be at one time during the night 8-10 or 11-1 now its all day fussing and crying :( he has a lot of reflux symptoms too i think, he hiccups like 3 times a day, spits up every time he eats, cries after he eats, makes this weird gulping sound that sounds like something is trying to come up and then he cries after that happens. I just don't know what to do I'm going insane by myself while OH is at work, I don't even have time to eat anymore let alone pee. He also fights his sleep all day because he cries so much and wears himself out and then can't sleep. The longest he napped today was 20 minutes at a time and hell stay awake for 2-3 hours except for little 10 minute drift offs in my arms and the second i put him down he screams. I feel like such a bad mother. I know that I'm not, Im doing everything i can think of to try and keep him happy and soothe him I just don't know what else to do anymore.
> 
> colic/reflux/gas?? any ideas? :cry:


Sounds exactly like my little fellow, I went and seen the paed, RELUX! Started on nexium 2x daily, have to keep him 30 degree elevated, and give 2-3 ml of adult mylata when unconsulable crying... That was 1 1/2 weeks ago, different baby now, so settled, no more crying, actuly went shopping with my 14th old and him today with no problems... I've been leaving him at mums as he wouldn't stop crying and too stressful in shops...
Hope you get the help you need, no good to see bubs in pain


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Pola hope Mika will settle for you and you can rest:hugs:

Mac they should help with gas. That's why I'm getting them for Jaylie. I'm getting her Flora Baby 


Angel I have the same stuff, I am asking the Dr Tuesday at my 6 week. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend :flower:


----------



## lolpants

I went about 3 days no bleeding. . Even stopped wearing pads and then boom it came back! Nothing for last 2 days again, but scared to give up pads!? Costing me a fortune! 

Happy 1 mth to my MellyBelly! :)

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I think something was wrong with me I stopped bleeding like a week after which is so weird. Today discharge looked tinged I better not be getting period! I want at least a year without one. 

I have an abcess in my gum and look like I have been eating golf balls.


----------



## pola17

Thanks girls! After a horrible night, pedi asked to switch formula!
I'm also heating this thing you place on their stomach. 
My poor little fellah cried non stop for so many hours, that he just fell asleep! :hugs:

Bar: I'm wishing you a better night! :hugs:

Morning, girls! :flower:


----------



## pola17

Oh and happy first month, Melody! :happydance:


----------



## JenzyKY

Pola, hope a sensitive formula will help! 

Henry has been sleepy the last 2 days. Maybe it's a growth spurt. I don't know. He slept from 10-6 last night.

Mac, don't be giving raptor root beer with the game. :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

hows everyone? sorry havent kept up to date with everyone and whats happening. ill read back soon :)


----------



## lolpants

Ok so OH agreed to feed Melody overnight so I could have a nights sleep.. an now today she is crying all the time and not sleeping! I am so angry, it's obvious OH didn't wind her properly! :grr: So much for me getting a break!

Hope the switch works for you Pola!

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

@lol: hope you'll be able to catch a break! :hugs:

Jenzy: I envy you? :haha:

The new formula costs 60 dollars!!!! :dohh: so, that would be 240 per month for now...
We decided to feed him one last time with the same old formula, with the drops, and take out more than 1 big gass. 
He had his bottle at 9:30am it's 11:30 and he hasn't cry yet! Lets hope it was something temporary! :dohh:

How's your weekend so far??


----------



## pola17

Babyhopes: how's your boy doing? :flower:


----------



## mac1979

JenzyKY said:


> Pola, hope a sensitive formula will help!
> 
> Henry has been sleepy the last 2 days. Maybe it's a growth spurt. I don't know. He slept from 10-6 last night.
> 
> Mac, don't be giving raptor root beer with the game. :haha:

With the way the Huskers are playing we may need to up it to the hard stuff...apple juice. :haha:

We had a good night of sleep last night...a whole seven hour stretch...it was lovely. Now if he could just do that every night before the 4 month sleep regression hits, I would be a happy mama.


----------



## Dragonfly

One month old Myles was yesterday. I took a pic tonight.
 



Attached Files:







023.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pola17

DF: Myles is so handsome!!! All your boys are handsome! :cloud9:


----------



## HHenderson

Oh yea! DF makes the most beautiful children!


----------



## pola17

She contributes with handsome men for the future!


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img838.imageshack.us/img838/2586/g0uh.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sooz

Jenzy there is a 6 week growth spurt for sure. I think we're coming in to it now. Mason is a snack feeder but has done 45 minutes tonight, the longest feed of his life. 

DF I agree your boys are so handsome! 

Beautiful picture baby hopes. Mase has that sleep suit. :haha:


----------



## HHenderson

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://img838.imageshack.us/img838/2586/g0uh.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Adorable family, they are soo happy. :hugs:


----------



## pola17

You have a beautiful family, babyhopes! :cloud9:


----------



## HHenderson

Cannot wait to sleep in my own bed next to my husband baby free for just one night! :sad1:


----------



## Barhanita

DF, you have such an awesome boy there! You children are beautiful.

Babyhopes, I just love your family picture!

Lena's thrush is out of control. Somehow my nipples are ok, but all her mouth is covered with white patches and her tongue is disgusting. We started Nystatin again.


----------



## mac1979

I think Raptor has discovered his tongue as he keeps sticking it out and pushing his plug and bottle out of his mouth.

Lovely picture babyhopes.

Bar-I hope Lena gets better soon.


----------



## Barhanita

thanks Mac. We'll see what the doctor says at our 2 month check-up next week. Somehow I don't have much nipple pain.


----------



## Angelmarie

Amelie has a lot of mucous. More in her throat than her nose. She chokes if I lie her down. I'm holding her upright. All night. I'm tired! Daniel out on a film shoot all day so not looking forward to a day on my own with all three kids. 
I also am snuffly with a sore throat and have a chest infection. Soo weak and tired

Sorry whinge over :dohh:


----------



## Barhanita

hugs, Angel. Hope you and your baby girl will feel better


----------



## Dragonfly

Thanks all. I get told they look like their dad a lot.


----------



## Barhanita

they do, but we've never seen a picture of you, so cannot tell if they look like you or not


----------



## HHenderson

Up at 5am ugh! For some reason the baby keeps spitting up a lot more usually only after feeds and. once or twice 10 mins later. Getting pretty sick and I'm running out of burp cloths a lot faster than normal. She still wants to keep eating though. Idk what that's about...


----------



## Dragonfly

I found an old one of me. I dont have original as its gone many computers ago on a hard drive that blew up.And there is a pic of us when we where 16 and just friends.
 



Attached Files:







309_47152480568_6961_njhjhg.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 41









6472710419_ed4dc02fd8_o.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 15









2585_85647180568_696505568_2690931_2063711_n.jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## lolpants

You have really pretty eyes Df!

Lovely pic babyhopes! 

Angel I have a stuffed up baby here too :( it's heartbreaking 

Lol xx


----------



## HHenderson

:cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







091413192850.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3









091313183135.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Scottish

DF- gorgeous boys and beautiful mother! Xx 

Hhenderson aww she is so lovely beautiful eyes and wee cheeks hehe 

Aww angel and lolpants I hope your Lo's get better v soon as its horrid for them when they can't get anything for it :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

I wanted to tell you guys about some washable breast pads I just bought. I got XL (bigger than the ones purchased at the store that are disposable) and they have 3 layers. The lady was sold out on EBAY yesterday so she emailed me telling me she has them on etsy.com so I went there and ordered my pair. She emailed me today telling me if I pay the $4.00 difference she will send me an extra pair. I guess because on ebay.com its b1g1 and she thought it was only fair. So she made an extra posting for $4.00 just for me to purchase. I thought she has WONDERFUL customer service and I told her I would spread my joy. :)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Reusable-N...338786706?pt=Feeding&var=&hash=item3a84f58792

https://www.etsy.com/listing/153019644/xl-heavy-leakage-nursing-pads-leak-proof?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## Angelmarie

Amelie has been so sniffly and not herself, bless her. Just had to share this photo though as it melted my heart she was still being so smiley despite being poorly :cloud9: (even though she's got all her chins out :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CelticNiamh

agh all the pictures are lovely :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## pola17

Hey girls!
It's kind of impossible for me to catch up!
I'm celebrating the fact MIL is leaving tomorrow! :happydance:

Hope you all had a wonderful weekend! :flower:


----------



## Barhanita

I agree, wonderful picture. Here are we:


Pola, congrats! My MIL is coming to live with us for a while in a month. I desperately need help, as I am working now. But I am also terrified, after all the stories I heard. She is a great woman, but living all together in a tiny apartment is scary. And I always have your story in mind, Pola.


----------



## pola17

Well, not all MIL's are aweful! Some are loving!
I hope she's sweet to you! And it's great she's coming to help! :hugs:

And you 2 together look to happy in that pic! :cloud9:


For a few days I've been feeling blue.. Like, the fact that I can't cuddle with my husband while watching tv late at night, or going to the movies is affecting me!
When Mika will turn 3 months, we want to start going to the movies with him and seat by the aisle... Also I'm longing for the day Mika will sleep longer at nights, but I know for that he'll be older, and then I'll miss the way he is now!
My head is so messed up now! :wacko:


----------



## HHenderson

ahh to be that skinny bar lol Lena is such a happy baby isnt she? Enjoying outside, how lovely. Still way too hot here for us to do that.


Im so sick of bf. :( nothing is regulating. Im pumping, block feeding, switching, pumping then feeding, cold compress' and nothing is working. Today my right breast kept squirting all over her face and in her eye. IDK if its too much at once but even after good burps she has started puking at least twice after each feed. Im washing spit rags twice a day now. I just want to cry. I thought it was getting better but everything at once seems to be worse now.


----------



## HHenderson

pola17 said:


> Well, not all MIL's are aweful! Some are loving!
> I hope she's sweet to you! And it's great she's coming to help! :hugs:
> 
> And you 2 together look to happy in that pic! :cloud9:
> 
> 
> For a few days I've been feeling blue.. Like, the fact that I can't cuddle with my husband while watching tv late at night, or going to the movies is affecting me!
> When Mika will turn 3 months, we want to start going to the movies with him and seat by the aisle... Also I'm longing for the day Mika will sleep longer at nights, but I know for that he'll be older, and then I'll miss the way he is now!
> My head is so messed up now! :wacko:

omg i told my husband last night i miss him. we dont even sleep in the same bed but once or twice a week. :(


----------



## Barhanita

HH, I understand how you feel. But why are you pumping? My letdown squirts too, almost across the room. Basically everything is covered with milk spatters. I decided not to fight the oversupply, just let it go. They say it will regulate at 3 months.


----------



## HHenderson

Barhanita said:


> HH, I understand how you feel. But why are you pumping? My letdown squirts too, almost across the room. Basically everything is covered with milk spatters. I decided not to fight the oversupply, just let it go. They say it will regulate at 3 months.

Because she cannot feed that much. My breasts with milk are DDD!!! They are HUGE and painful and full of milk where I change my breast pads 3 times a day! It would be different if I had like a B cup.. Ive tried just not pumping and letting them be huge but its way too painful where I cant even lay her on my chest to burp her. I seriously do not know what to do!! :cry:


----------



## Barhanita

Have you tried sage, tight bras and ice? Also, there is sudafed. You can always donate milk too. 

I am now DD (some bras even F!), and I used to be C. But I don't think it makes a difference, tbh. In my lactatation group there people with horrible oversupply and just a B, and girls with not enough milk and HUGE breasts.


----------



## Angelmarie

Beautiful pic Bar! 

Yay for MIL leaving,Pola! Party time!!! 


Yeah size doesn't matter. With my first I was a B and went up to a D and had massive oversupply (able to pump 12oz), second I was a C and went up to a G! and milk supply was satisfactory (able to pump 2oz ish). This time I was an E/F and I've only gone up to FF but I have oversupply. My right breast has an impressive trajectory - must be a coupleof feet in three directions at once! :haha: it's funny in the shower :dohh:

I too change pads frequently and they can be painful. Please don't pump it only makes it worse. Let it leak out. I used warm flannels laid over to help it leak out. Or warm showers. 

Also, although you're probably doing it already, offer both breasts equally each feed. Keep swapping. 

That all said, I still get some pain and engorgement especially overnight as she sleeps 7+ hours. I'm lucky she's a pretty efficient eaters and can drain a lot quickly but she's very noisy during the let down :haha: which is very painful still :wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> Barhanita said:
> 
> 
> HH, I understand how you feel. But why are you pumping? My letdown squirts too, almost across the room. Basically everything is covered with milk spatters. I decided not to fight the oversupply, just let it go. They say it will regulate at 3 months.
> 
> Because she cannot feed that much. My breasts with milk are DDD!!! They are HUGE and painful and full of milk where I change my breast pads 3 times a day! It would be different if I had like a B cup.. Ive tried just not pumping and letting them be huge but its way too painful where I cant even lay her on my chest to burp her. I seriously do not know what to do!! :cry:Click to expand...

I know you have pain when you try not to pump, but if there was a way you could stop pumping leave them big for a few hours it will go! I know your pumping to stop your breast getting full but all it is doing is telling your body to produce the same amount of milk again. 

may be try talking some pain meds, wear a tight bra and see if you can get some of these https://www.sammccauley.com/Product/MultiMam-Instant-Relief-Compress-12-pack/19107/2230.7 
they are fab at easing discomfort then let your DD be the only stimulation to your breast if the let down is strong and spurting out let it go in to a cloth, then when it slows put her on the breast. keep her upright as much as you can to help with wind :hugs:

it will be sore for the first day but it will improve and get better I promise :thumbup:



Pola been thinking of you all weekend today the day yay :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

I also read that you can pump till dry once, and after that do block-feedings. Somehow that one extreme pump restarts the system. I think it's called &#8220;full drainage and block feeding.&#8221; https://www.breastmates.co.nz/advice--tips/breastfeeding/milk-oversupply.aspx

But otherwise I really think that pumping only makes things worse.


----------



## Barhanita

Lena is up in the middle of the night. She wants to play, but we keep the lights off and don't talk to her. It's heartbreaking, as I want to play with her too. But we have to stick to the darkness and quite, or she will never learn to sleep at night. But I want to play with my baby!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/th_mylessmiling.jpg
smiley baby!


----------



## Scottish

Aww beautiful smiles myles!

I was just reading back in this thread to our early pregnancy days at the beginning how far we have all come xxx :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Myles smiles! (And that rhymes!) :cloud9:

Girls, besides drops to help a colicky baby, what would you recommend??! Mika can't stop having colics!
I read chamomile tea can help! Suggestions? :shrug:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I hope you are all doing good, I have been reading but can't catch up to reply :( 

Both DH and I have a cold and the weekend has been hard,
I hope Isabela doesn't get it :(


----------



## lolpants

Bf has become a battle suddenly :( we were doing so well too! Going to an all day support group tomorrow! Fingers crossed we get her back on!

Yey! You survived the MIL without committing murder! ! :)

Lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Myles smiles! (And that rhymes!) :cloud9:
> 
> Girls, besides drops to help a colicky baby, what would you recommend??! Mika can't stop having colics!
> I read chamomile tea can help! Suggestions? :shrug:

why do you think it is colic, what are the symptoms hun :hugs:



borr.dg.baby said:


> I hope you are all doing good, I have been reading but can't catch up to reply :(
> 
> Both DH and I have a cold and the weekend has been hard,
> I hope Isabela doesn't get it :(

she should escape she will be getting antibodies from your milk that will protect her, when I got the tummy bug Ryan never got it :thumbup: if she does catch it it will be mild, some nasal spray for her nose will help lots 

lolpants good luck tomorrow :thumbup:


omg I am so hungry all the time :dohh:


----------



## mac1979

Raptor had his two month check up today and vaccinations. He is 12 lbs 5 oz (45 percentile), 24.5 inches tall (94 percentile) and a head circumference is 15.9 cm (84 percentile). We also have to get him some physical therapy for torticolis. He will only look to the left and with all I have been working with him on my own he rarely looks to the right voluntarily, his head is getting slightly misshapen now so we need to get on this. He also has a slight heart murmur, the doc said it is completely normal for two months and it usually resolves on its own. I also have to keep and eye out for a fever after his shots. 

We can't seem to reach a happy medium for weather here so I can take Raptor outside. Before it was extremely hot (in the upper 80's and higher, with humidity) and now it is only supposed to get up to 60 today with wind so it feels colder. 

Now to get caught up on the thread after a busy weekend.


----------



## more babies

Just had Landon's appointment today. He will be 7 weeks tomorrow and is 13lbs 5oz and 23.5 inches long. I think he's going to be a big boy!


----------



## pola17

oh Mac! That sucks! I hate when weather is crazy!! Hope you catch a beautiful day to go out!

and more babies, defenitely will be a big boy! :cloud9:


----------



## pola17

Niamh:
he cries and nothing makes him feel better
his tummy gets hard as a rock
closes his fists
arches his back
while he cries he farts and farts and farts

and the best part is that if it started randomly, it ends randomly! :haha:

I read this on a book, and it seems to me to be colic :(


----------



## pola17

@lol: :hugs: Hope breast feeding goes back to normal! :hugs: and lol, yes, no murder! :haha:

Borr: Like I wrote on your journal, I hope you guys get better soon! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Niamh:
> he cries and nothing makes him feel better
> his tummy gets hard as a rock
> closes his fists
> arches his back
> while he cries he farts and farts and farts
> 
> and the best part is that if it started randomly, it ends randomly! :haha:
> 
> I read this on a book, and it seems to me to be colic :(

poor little guy and poor you :hugs: sounds like trapped wind all right you should try the tea I have read it helps lots :thumbup:

or can you get some of this, you have to give it at every feed but it does work https://www.infacol.co.uk/


----------



## bella21

pola if you find something that helps...let me know!!! please!!


----------



## pola17

Niamh: will ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-check it out!! 

Bella: I´m experimenting today with giving him every 3 hours a tea spoon of chamonile tea... just found on webmd that anise tea is not recommended, as the anise can be toxic... so... cross your fingers!! :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

Lol, what happened? I g=hope it gets better.

Borr, feel better.

Mac, do you mean 15.9 in? Great weight and such a tall boy.

morebabies, wow, that's a big boy

pola, have you tried probiotics?


----------



## babyhopes2010

what Nana Knitted :cloud9:

I dont think the moses basket will last for v long :rofl:

https://img580.imageshack.us/img580/6814/c7c7.jpg


----------



## mac1979

Anybody know if a baby sleeps a lot after getting vaccines? Raptor has been sleeping all afternoon.


----------



## bella21

pola just normal chamomile tea that you or I would drink or is there a special baby chamomile tea? lol. and do you give it to him warm?


----------



## babyhopes2010

birth story:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...2008301-babyhopes2010-alex-here-11lb-2oz.html


----------



## JenzyKY

Pola, how about infant massage? I'm not certified in it like some at work but I think one of the benefits they talk about is helping with pooping/gas. If it is frequent though couldn't it be an intolerance? Could you try the more expensive formula for a while to see? I didnt realize sensitive formulas were so expensive. Henry goes crazy in the evenings. I thought that was what colic was. I don't know. :-( 

I have multiple formula coupons I don't need. I hate to throw them away. Any US person need them?

Mac, I've seen either really sleepy or really angry.


----------



## pola17

babyhopes, will check it out! :happydance:

Bella: I think it´s normal tea that you and I drink, but make sure there´s no caffeine on it... here in Ecuador we find the chamonile itself (the flower) so I can make it fresh from it... also I read that you can give it to them temperate.. not warm nor cold... I guess putting 5 seconds on the microwave should be enough....
I hope it works! :shrug: LOL!

Mac: I have no idea, but hope some of the girls can share stories!!


----------



## pola17

Jenzy: I´m trying those massages.. it helps some actually, but he still gets colic and it kills me to see him crying like that! :cry:
Formula is way too expensive in Ecuador!! :dohh:


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, I've been told that babies get either sleepy or fussy. So you got lucky!!


----------



## mac1979

Jenzy-are any of the coupons for Gerber?


----------



## bella21

pola,I've tried the baby massages too...they calm him down for a minute and he's back to screaming. actually i think I've tried everything except the vacuume cleaner :dohh: lol is he colic all day long or is just a certain time of the day? Chase is fussy during the day sometimes but once 10pm comes around is when he really screams. havnt gotten him to bed before 2am the past 2 nights. but then he sleeps for 6 hours straight, wakes up to eat and sleeps for another 3. Its hard to just accept that its "colic" when your screaming purple faced baby is in front of you writhing in pain and theres nothing you can do about it :(


----------



## JenzyKY

Mac no I just have enfamil and similac. 


Pola what about dr brown bottles. Are those available there?


----------



## more babies

JenzyKY said:


> Mac, I've seen either really sleepy or really angry.




Barhanita said:


> Mac, I've been told that babies get either sleepy or fussy. So you got lucky!!

I'm dealing with both. Poor thing cries so hard then passes out for a while. Its killing me to hear him cry like that. :cry:


----------



## Barhanita

morebabies, why did you get the vaccines so early? Here they give you at 2 months.


----------



## mac1979

I just fed almost 7 oz to a sleeping baby. Took me about 45 mins, but I got it all in. At least I know what to do later before he goes to bed. Just wondering if I need to wake up at 4 or 5 in the morning to feed him like he usually does or let him sleep as long as he wants?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mac Isabela was also very sleepy... It lasted for a few days, she didn't get fuzzy or get a fever 

Pola I was also going to suggest Dr Brown bottles, they say they are life savers when it comes to gas


----------



## more babies

Barhanita said:


> morebabies, why did you get the vaccines so early? Here they give you at 2 months.

They normally do 2 months here too. Our appointments were off scheduled because we ended up having his bilirubin checked multiple times because of his jaundice. Since he is so close to being 2 months old his doctor felt comfortable doing them now before flu season hits. I love their doctor and she has been great with my DD2's health issues so I trust her.


----------



## pola17

Borr, can we find these at fybeca? :(


----------



## pola17

bella21 said:


> pola,I've tried the baby massages too...they calm him down for a minute and he's back to screaming. actually i think I've tried everything except the vacuume cleaner :dohh: lol is he colic all day long or is just a certain time of the day? Chase is fussy during the day sometimes but once 10pm comes around is when he really screams. havnt gotten him to bed before 2am the past 2 nights. but then he sleeps for 6 hours straight, wakes up to eat and sleeps for another 3. Its hard to just accept that its "colic" when your screaming purple faced baby is in front of you writhing in pain and theres nothing you can do about it :(

During the day he calms down easily, but starting at 7pm he cries non stop :cry:


----------



## HHenderson

Barhanita said:


> I also read that you can pump till dry once, and after that do block-feedings. Somehow that one extreme pump restarts the system. I think it's called full drainage and block feeding. https://www.breastmates.co.nz/advice--tips/breastfeeding/milk-oversupply.aspx
> 
> But otherwise I really think that pumping only makes things worse.

So far this seems like my best bet. I think even in between the 4 hours my breasts will be back to cement. :dohh:



CelticNiamh said:


> HHenderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barhanita said:
> 
> 
> HH, I understand how you feel. But why are you pumping? My letdown squirts too, almost across the room. Basically everything is covered with milk spatters. I decided not to fight the oversupply, just let it go. They say it will regulate at 3 months.
> 
> Because she cannot feed that much. My breasts with milk are DDD!!! They are HUGE and painful and full of milk where I change my breast pads 3 times a day! It would be different if I had like a B cup.. Ive tried just not pumping and letting them be huge but its way too painful where I cant even lay her on my chest to burp her. I seriously do not know what to do!! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I know you have pain when you try not to pump, but if there was a way you could stop pumping leave them big for a few hours it will go! I know your pumping to stop your breast getting full but all it is doing is telling your body to produce the same amount of milk again.
> 
> may be try talking some pain meds, wear a tight bra and see if you can get some of these https://www.sammccauley.com/Product/MultiMam-Instant-Relief-Compress-12-pack/19107/2230.7
> they are fab at easing discomfort then let your DD be the only stimulation to your breast if the let down is strong and spurting out let it go in to a cloth, then when it slows put her on the breast. keep her upright as much as you can to help with wind :hugs:
> 
> it will be sore for the first day but it will improve and get better I promise :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Pola been thinking of you all weekend today the day yay :hugs:Click to expand...

I tried going all day without letting her feed or pumping. I hand expressed in the shower to help ease the pain and engorgement. After hours and hours of pain today I decided to just pump it all out. Well 6oz at least and then the baby started crying so I had to stop. Letting it go just made it so bad where I couldnt even lay down if my boob went sideways or any kind of pressure it was very painful. :( I saw the compresses I guess I will have to find them here. Ill try anything at this point. Ive tried a cold frozen towel around my breast that I softened up once I moved it around a little and it did nothing as well.



Angelmarie said:


> Beautiful pic Bar!
> 
> Yay for MIL leaving,Pola! Party time!!!
> 
> 
> Yeah size doesn't matter. With my first I was a B and went up to a D and had massive oversupply (able to pump 12oz), second I was a C and went up to a G! and milk supply was satisfactory (able to pump 2oz ish). This time I was an E/F and I've only gone up to FF but I have oversupply. My right breast has an impressive trajectory - must be a coupleof feet in three directions at once! :haha: it's funny in the shower :dohh:
> 
> I too change pads frequently and they can be painful. Please don't pump it only makes it worse. Let it leak out. I used warm flannels laid over to help it leak out. Or warm showers.
> 
> Also, although you're probably doing it already, offer both breasts equally each feed. Keep swapping.
> 
> That all said, I still get some pain and engorgement especially overnight as she sleeps 7+ hours. I'm lucky she's a pretty efficient eaters and can drain a lot quickly but she's very noisy during the let down :haha: which is very painful still :wacko:

Like I said above I tried letting it just leak out today and no luck. I think anything I do to promote milk to come out just makes it worse. I even tried the warm wash cloth as I was hand expressing a bit out to help ease the pain.



lolpants said:


> Bf has become a battle suddenly :( we were doing so well too! Going to an all day support group tomorrow! Fingers crossed we get her back on!
> 
> Yey! You survived the MIL without committing murder! ! :)
> 
> Lol xx

Sorry LOL :hugs: for me it was so great last week and now its a living hell. I cried today several times because of my stupid breasts. I feel at this point if I could afford formula I would stop breast feeding. :growlmad:


----------



## pola17

My mom told me she used chamonile tea on us to mix with formula instead of water!
I prepared very light tea. Lets hope it works! It kills me to see Mikael crying like that!

I filmed him earlier today while eating! :cloud9: https://instagram.com/p/eVsrsznF5Y/

Oh and MIL's flight departed! :happydance:


----------



## more babies

After an almost 3 hour nap which I woke him up from he's much happier. Went back to sleep after I fed him but not crying anymore, thank goodness!


----------



## Barhanita

HH, can you see a lactation consultant? Right now insurances are often covering their services.


----------



## Barhanita

I finally decided to keep a parenting journal! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/1974337-baby-lena.html

So far I have just stories there, but starting today I will write about our daily life.


----------



## ZooMa

We passed the one-month mark this weekend! Feels like we've been doing this a lot longer. Settling in to a pattern, though not necessarily a routine. We're still learning every day, too. She's so young still that every half-week there seems to be a new stage or a new development. She has been fussy most evenings, though she was better tonight. She seems to have 2-3 awake periods per day, and sometimes she's very upset if she's not entertained just so. She also wants to feed every 45 minutes or so for a little stretch. We will get through this. 

Usually the entertainment she desires consists of being carried around staring at the ceiling. It's just so interesting up there! There are often high contrast things or ceiling fans, so I can understand. We also put together her play gym this weekend now that her vision and tracking is improving, and she seemed to like it a lot!

Our biggest challenge now is the bottle. I go to a conference next week and then back to work, so she has to learn! She out and out refuses anything that isn't skin touching her lips. I'm sure I'll have more posts in the future because it's very frustrating and heart-wrenching. It's only day one but I see a lot of challenges ahead of us. 

As for the rest of you - it does seem that we're all going through similar stages of fussiness, some more on the colicky side of the spectrum unfortunately. My heart and best wishes go out to all of you! I'm glad we have this forum where we can vent and share and support.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mac1979 said:


> I just fed almost 7 oz to a sleeping baby. Took me about 45 mins, but I got it all in. At least I know what to do later before he goes to bed. Just wondering if I need to wake up at 4 or 5 in the morning to feed him like he usually does or let him sleep as long as he wants?

yep you know its called a Dream feed some people do it at night before they go to bed to hopefully help baby sleep longer some swear by it :thumbup:

Pola I agree on the Doctor Brownes bottles I used them on my first as well as infacol for the first few weeks :hugs: oooh and yay :happydance: that you are now MIL free 

Henderson :hugs: I do not know what else to suggest, the pain and fullness will last I say 2 days even with not pumping before it gets better thats a long time when it hurts and watch out for mastitis hope you find a solution that works for you may be a LC :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

Zooma, I am struggling with the same thing. And we had some success! I started by taking out my nipple and placing the bottle in while nursing, then passing her with a bottle to my husband. Then I would unlatch her from her and pass to my husband, so he would immediately give her the bottle. Recently she sometimes even takes it without starting on me! But it's such a long process...


----------



## HHenderson

Barhanita said:


> HH, can you see a lactation consultant? Right now insurances are often covering their services.

Yes I was hoping I didnt have to whip my titty out to another stranger to help me out! Lol It is covered, my daughters pediatrician has a LC just for the price of my co-pay. Guess I will have to make an appointment. 



ZooMa said:


> We passed the one-month mark this weekend! Feels like we've been doing this a lot longer. Settling in to a pattern, though not necessarily a routine. We're still learning every day, too. She's so young still that every half-week there seems to be a new stage or a new development. She has been fussy most evenings, though she was better tonight. She seems to have 2-3 awake periods per day, and sometimes she's very upset if she's not entertained just so. She also wants to feed every 45 minutes or so for a little stretch. We will get through this.
> 
> Usually the entertainment she desires consists of being carried around staring at the ceiling. It's just so interesting up there! There are often high contrast things or ceiling fans, so I can understand. We also put together her play gym this weekend now that her vision and tracking is improving, and she seemed to like it a lot!
> 
> Our biggest challenge now is the bottle. I go to a conference next week and then back to work, so she has to learn! She out and out refuses anything that isn't skin touching her lips. I'm sure I'll have more posts in the future because it's very frustrating and heart-wrenching. It's only day one but I see a lot of challenges ahead of us.
> 
> As for the rest of you - it does seem that we're all going through similar stages of fussiness, some more on the colicky side of the spectrum unfortunately. My heart and best wishes go out to all of you! I'm glad we have this forum where we can vent and share and support.

My DD is the same way. She doesnt want the play gym though, she wants to be held and walked around and wants to sit up. Shes holding her head up alot too its so cute! Also trying to use her arm and hand to grab my hair.. its funny how helpless they are! As for the bottle, I have introduced a bottle 3 times now and she has rejected it alot. I noticed its easier to introduce it before they get too fussy and just slightly hungry. Also if I take the bottle out of her mouth to burp her and try to give it back she wants nothing to do with it once she realizes its not a boob! I think you have to kind of trick them. I also have bottles that are supposed to represent the breast in a way so when they go back to your boob they dont change sucking patterns. https://thefirstyears.com/breastflow :hugs:



CelticNiamh said:


> mac1979 said:
> 
> 
> I just fed almost 7 oz to a sleeping baby. Took me about 45 mins, but I got it all in. At least I know what to do later before he goes to bed. Just wondering if I need to wake up at 4 or 5 in the morning to feed him like he usually does or let him sleep as long as he wants?
> 
> Wish I could do that, my LO likes to spit up/puke alot the past 4 days after feeds.
> 
> yep you know its called a Dream feed some people do it at night before they go to bed to hopefully help baby sleep longer some swear by it :thumbup:
> 
> Pola I agree on the Doctor Brownes bottles I used them on my first as well as infacol for the first few weeks :hugs: oooh and yay :happydance: that you are now MIL free
> 
> Henderson :hugs: I do not know what else to suggest, the pain and fullness will last I say 2 days even with not pumping before it gets better thats a long time when it hurts and watch out for mastitis hope you find a solution that works for you may be a LC :hugs:Click to expand...

I pumped again yesterday to make it stop. I was freaking out and crying and wishing I didnt breast feed. I think my hormones are messed up. I called my doctors office and they told me to take Advil to help with swelling and cold compress'. My left breast is red on the side so Im really worried. I need to take my temp as well. 


First time my DD slept 5 hours last night after a rough time getting her to fall asleep. I woke her up at 3am to change her diaper and feed her because I was awake, might as well get it over with. She didnt wake up again until I woke her up at 6:10 because my other daughter had to get to the bus stop. Shes sleeping alot lately. 1 month on Thursday, time is flying by.


----------



## pola17

My review on using soft chamonile tea instead of water to mix with formula:
At sleeping hours no colic. His worst colics come at 7ish pm. We shall see what happens! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> Barhanita said:
> 
> 
> HH, can you see a lactation consultant? Right now insurances are often covering their services.
> 
> Yes I was hoping I didnt have to whip my titty out to another stranger to help me out! Lol It is covered, my daughters pediatrician has a LC just for the price of my co-pay. Guess I will have to make an appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> ZooMa said:
> 
> 
> We passed the one-month mark this weekend! Feels like we've been doing this a lot longer. Settling in to a pattern, though not necessarily a routine. We're still learning every day, too. She's so young still that every half-week there seems to be a new stage or a new development. She has been fussy most evenings, though she was better tonight. She seems to have 2-3 awake periods per day, and sometimes she's very upset if she's not entertained just so. She also wants to feed every 45 minutes or so for a little stretch. We will get through this.
> 
> Usually the entertainment she desires consists of being carried around staring at the ceiling. It's just so interesting up there! There are often high contrast things or ceiling fans, so I can understand. We also put together her play gym this weekend now that her vision and tracking is improving, and she seemed to like it a lot!
> 
> Our biggest challenge now is the bottle. I go to a conference next week and then back to work, so she has to learn! She out and out refuses anything that isn't skin touching her lips. I'm sure I'll have more posts in the future because it's very frustrating and heart-wrenching. It's only day one but I see a lot of challenges ahead of us.
> 
> As for the rest of you - it does seem that we're all going through similar stages of fussiness, some more on the colicky side of the spectrum unfortunately. My heart and best wishes go out to all of you! I'm glad we have this forum where we can vent and share and support.Click to expand...
> 
> My DD is the same way. She doesnt want the play gym though, she wants to be held and walked around and wants to sit up. Shes holding her head up alot too its so cute! Also trying to use her arm and hand to grab my hair.. its funny how helpless they are! As for the bottle, I have introduced a bottle 3 times now and she has rejected it alot. I noticed its easier to introduce it before they get too fussy and just slightly hungry. Also if I take the bottle out of her mouth to burp her and try to give it back she wants nothing to do with it once she realizes its not a boob! I think you have to kind of trick them. I also have bottles that are supposed to represent the breast in a way so when they go back to your boob they dont change sucking patterns. https://thefirstyears.com/breastflow :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mac1979 said:
> 
> 
> I just fed almost 7 oz to a sleeping baby. Took me about 45 mins, but I got it all in. At least I know what to do later before he goes to bed. Just wondering if I need to wake up at 4 or 5 in the morning to feed him like he usually does or let him sleep as long as he wants?Click to expand...
> 
> Wish I could do that, my LO likes to spit up/puke alot the past 4 days after feeds.
> 
> yep you know its called a Dream feed some people do it at night before they go to bed to hopefully help baby sleep longer some swear by it :thumbup:
> 
> Pola I agree on the Doctor Brownes bottles I used them on my first as well as infacol for the first few weeks :hugs: oooh and yay :happydance: that you are now MIL free
> 
> Henderson :hugs: I do not know what else to suggest, the pain and fullness will last I say 2 days even with not pumping before it gets better thats a long time when it hurts and watch out for mastitis hope you find a solution that works for you may be a LC :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I pumped again yesterday to make it stop. I was freaking out and crying and wishing I didnt breast feed. I think my hormones are messed up. I called my doctors office and they told me to take Advil to help with swelling and cold compress'. My left breast is red on the side so Im really worried. I need to take my temp as well.
> 
> 
> First time my DD slept 5 hours last night after a rough time getting her to fall asleep. I woke her up at 3am to change her diaper and feed her because I was awake, might as well get it over with. She didnt wake up again until I woke her up at 6:10 because my other daughter had to get to the bus stop. Shes sleeping alot lately. 1 month on Thursday, time is flying by.Click to expand...

oh watch that redness, it tends to look like streaks of redness across the breast and the pain in the nipple is murder sooo bad and when your breast fills the pain is worse if you do get mastitis keep feeding it wont effect baby and really helps!! and get to the doc as soon as you can, catch it before the flu like symptoms start cause your really bad if you feel all hot and akey all over horrible it is! 

my friend had those bottles worked very well for her :thumbup:



pola17 said:


> My review on using soft chamonile tea instead of water to mix with formula:
> At sleeping hours no colic. His worst colics come at 7ish pm. We shall see what happens! :)

FX the tea works :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

I had the same redness in the beginning with pain but this time its just one breast and redness. Ive been applying a frozen washcloth to it for 10 mins several times a day and taking advil. Seems nothing ever ends. Ugh!

What is the difference between spit up, puking and projectile puking? The past 4-5ish days my daughter has started doing one of those just random times. Even after feeding, burping and an hour has passed. Shes sleeping alot more and not eating every 2 hours.. she went 5 hours last night and I woke her up. No fever either. :shrug:


----------



## HHenderson

Ok so I found this just in case anyone has the same issue:

Is Your Baby a "Happy Spitter?"

Every baby spits up or vomits occasionally, and some do quite often or even with every feeding. If, despite the spitting, your baby is

Content
In no discomfort
Growing
Experiencing no breathing problems from the vomiting
she is what pediatricians call "a happy spitter" and no treatment is needed. Typically, the lower esophagus valve tightens up sometime in the first year, usually around 4 to 5 months of age, at which time the spitting up may go away.


After reading another part about GERD not to put pressure on the belly for 30 minutes, I realized my daughter burps best when I apply pressure to her tummy only. Against my chest/breast tight to burp her. So now I guess I will have to wait and see if that helps.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Pola you can buy them at bebemundo


Isabela is 2 months old today!! :cloud9: I can't believe it !


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow! 2 months! gosh where did the time go :)


----------



## pola17

Happy 2 months, Isabela!! :cloud9:
and thanks for the tip... will ch-ch-ch-check it out at bebemundo! :thumbup:


----------



## Barhanita

yay, 2 months!


----------



## HHenderson

Is it normal for a 1 month old to not eat as much and sleep ALOT more than normal? Just wondering if shes going through a spurt or opposite? Since 1030pm last night she has only been awake enough for me to change 4 diapers and a quick bath because she spit up on herself. Maybe a total of 30 mins so far today. :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> Is it normal for a 1 month old to not eat as much and sleep ALOT more than normal? Just wondering if shes going through a spurt or opposite? Since 1030pm last night she has only been awake enough for me to change 4 diapers and a quick bath because she spit up on herself. Maybe a total of 30 mins so far today. :shrug:

how are her nappies, will she wake when you disturb her is she jaundice!


----------



## Sooz

We had to try three types of bottle before we found one Mason likes, which is the avent natural. Like his big sister he likes his milk on the warmer side and the teat to be warm too. I have to stand the bottle upside down for a minute. :haha:


----------



## HHenderson

CelticNiamh said:


> HHenderson said:
> 
> 
> Is it normal for a 1 month old to not eat as much and sleep ALOT more than normal? Just wondering if shes going through a spurt or opposite? Since 1030pm last night she has only been awake enough for me to change 4 diapers and a quick bath because she spit up on herself. Maybe a total of 30 mins so far today. :shrug:
> 
> how are her nappies, will she wake when you disturb her is she jaundice!Click to expand...

The doc said her jaundice was gone from looking at her body and arms etc. But her eyes never stopped being yellow and she said it was breast feeding jaundice that happens around week 3 and it will go away. Her diapers arent soaking wet as they were before but shes still peeing, trust me I have been keeping en eye on that and poop. I just fed her again and kept her upright the whole time without pressure on her belly and she still puked. :growlmad: Smells very acidic.


----------



## lolpants

The support group helped! yey! They taught me a new way of holding my breast and she started latching on again! :happydance:

Had a drink fir my friends birthday tonight, so currently pumping.. depressing that I will just have to throw it away :(

HHenderson - I swear half of my city have seen/groped my breasts with all the support groups I've been too!!

Happy 2 mths Isabela!! Mad that 10 mths ago we were all getting pregnant, and in another 10 mths there will be 1st birthday parties happening!!

Lol xx


----------



## pola17

@lol: :cry: time flies!!! I miss how I felt on my early pregnancy days! Lol!!


----------



## bella21

pola how'd that chamomile tea go for you? hopefully it helped!


----------



## mac1979

Hello, I haven't been able to keep up today because Raptor refused to nap. He would fall asleep and as soon as I put him down he would wake up and not go back to sleep no matter how quiet it was. Bright side, he should sleep hard tonight. I hope. Also, I set him in his play gym to hang out while I put dinner together, and I swear I heard him say "mom!", when I ran into the living room he was smiling at me. I know he wasn't really talking and just making sounds but he said mom.

Pola, I second the Dr Browns bottles, they are awesome, Raptor has done really well with them. The only bad part is that you can't shake them to mix the formula in them when all the components are in there.


----------



## pola17

Tea helped A LOT!!!! No long colic crisis! Now tgeatre's don't last long! :)


----------



## bella21

thats great!! yayy!! I'm gong to have to give it a try then!! 10 minutes until chases colic time ... :haha: he's sleeping though so hope it doesnt prolong it to the middle of the night!


----------



## pola17

I'm crossing my fingers for you, Bella!!


----------



## Barhanita

glad it helped!

I went for a run today, it was so awesome.


----------



## bella21

pola no colic tonight!!!! :happydance: maybe its something about tuesdays lol

bar- thats great!! can't wait to do the same!


----------



## Barhanita

haha, Bella, I am convinced that Lena is the best behaved on Mondays


----------



## bella21

lol, bar, too funny! i guess they just have their days :)


----------



## Angelmarie

For those breastfeeding: out of curiosity how many 'let downs' do you have on average per feed? 

Mine seem to come really often, both sides, same time, at best uncomfortable sometimes painful. 

I guess it's not much of an issue. It's not causing problems. I'm just curious about others as I don't remember this with my other two?:shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Angelmarie said:


> For those breastfeeding: out of curiosity how many 'let downs' do you have on average per feed?
> 
> Mine seem to come really often, both sides, same time, at best uncomfortable sometimes painful.
> 
> I guess it's not much of an issue. It's not causing problems. I'm just curious about others as I don't remember this with my other two?:shrug:

I get the first one on both sides so have to press on the boob Ryan is not feeding on to stop it leaking and then from the breast he is feeding on I can get 3 in total but no leaking from the other side on less it is very full maybe towards the end of the feed


----------



## mac1979

So, yesterday Raptor wouldn't nap at all, today he won't wake up except to eat or when I change his diaper. We can't find a happy medium.


----------



## HHenderson

I feel the same way Mac! And when my DD sleeps a lot I want to wake her up but whens she's up and not behaving I want her to go back to sleep lol


----------



## JenzyKY

Henry has days of just sleeping. I think those must be the growing days. The all day awake days are rough for me.


----------



## Dragonfly

test came back no cystic fibrosis gene dormant or active in Myles. So re leaved.


----------



## HHenderson

DF wonderful news! :)


----------



## mac1979

DF-that is awesome!! Good news

Well, I went to a consignment store today to look for a snow suit for Raptor so I can get a good quality one pretty cheaply as it will start getting cold here in a month or two and we usually get the first bit of snow just after Halloween. I didn't find a snow suit or coat but I did buy 4 sleepers and 2 onesies. Best part is that 5 of the 6 still had store tags on them so they were never worn...winning!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

DF great news! 

Mac awesome!!


----------



## JolleyGirl86

DF that's great! 

Mac good deal...winning for sure! Haha:haha:


----------



## more babies

Here's a couple pictures of my little man from today! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4









photo-1.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HHenderson

OMG morebabies how handsome! Makes me happy to know in 3 weeks my lo will be holding her head up and paying attention too.


----------



## JenzyKY

Landon is too cute! I wish Henry would lay on his tummy too!


----------



## pola17

More babies: :cloud9:

DF: that's great news! :happydance:

Seems like chamonile tea had defenitely made great changes in here!!! :) I'm happy my son is not suffering most of the day! :)


----------



## mac1979

Ladies, I'm worried about Raptor. He isn't holding his head up on his tummy yet. During tummy time heis so comfy and just hangs out. He eventually tries a bit then gets frustrated and starts screaming so I turn him over. When he hold him in a sitting position he has a straight back and need little support for his head. I am wondering if the torticollis is causing it and once we start working on that in physical therapy if his head will follow? Anybody have any knowledge about this?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

more babies how cute!!!


Mac Isabela doesn't hold her head up when she's on her tummy either. She also tries and gets frustrated and then screams and I turn her over and she screams even more when turned over?? I was looking at all these babies with their head up and I also worry. Hopefully she'll do it soon.... she did it once...



I noticed she tries more when she's on the boppy rather than on the play mat. But she screams a lot when I turn her over after tummy time is over. :cry:


----------



## JenzyKY

Henry will only hold his head up on his tummy if he's on myself or DH. I'm pretty sure he has a problem too as he favors his left side constantly.


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, Borr and Jenzy: I think all babies develop at different pace and it's completely normal! I have to repeat it to myself, as Lena still doesn't really smile socially. She did it maybe 5-7 times total over the last 3 weeks. 

DF: yay!!!

Landon is a handsome little guy.

But she did roll from her belly to her back today! Twice in a raw. 

Also, she is 2 months today.


----------



## more babies

Great news DF!!

Landon will only hold his head up like in the picture if I move his arms forward and together otherwise it's more just lifting it from side to side but not all the way up. Really all depends on where his arms are.


----------



## more babies

Lena and Isabela are gorgeous! :cloud9:

Can't believe how fast time goes by that some babies are passing the 2 month mark!


----------



## mac1979

Jenzy-Raptor favors his left side too, hence the reason the doctor gave us a prescription for pediatric PT, and a recommendation to a place. I am hoping they can also help with holding his head up. 

Borr-Raptor does the same thing he gets really frustrated on his tummy and when I turn him over he gives me the sad face, which looks like he is saying "why would anybody do something to horrible to me" (also his bath time face) and screams.


----------



## pola17

Jenzy: my case is the same! Mika only holds his head up when he's on my chest! Otherwise he gets lazy! :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

My bleeding is back again after a break of 2 weeks. Dont know why but it wouldnt need to be a period.


----------



## HHenderson

Jesus, going to make an LC appointment today for next week. Im suffering as breast feeding is getting worse. My left breast is engorged and fighting through the pain with a red swollen nipple and a clogged duct right next to the nipple. I sit in the hot shower hand expressing to help but it hurts. My right breast is completely sore and hurting under and on the sides. I am not one to give up usually and if I could afford formula I would honestly stop breast feeding. No temp so I dont have an infection... yet.. :shrug:

:cry::cry:


DF- period already? Or still stuff from the birth? Im still having stuff from the birth come out and I cant say its blood its gross and it smells. Ugh Im going to go from this to my period back to this I bet. :growlmad:


----------



## Dragonfly

I had clear stuff for ages there, not normal though then blood . I hope it still is clearing.


----------



## mac1979

OMG
He. Slept. Through. The. Night.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mac that is awesome news!! Isabela was getting closer and then she regressed and last night she slept until 4 and then until 7 so I am also very happy today! Helped me get rest and get better from my cold :)

I am glad Isabela is not the only one being lazy with her head :haha: I have patience and I know she will do it soon. 

Bar I am sure Lena will start smiling like crazy soon too! 

I guess it's just frustrating to read and hear about what your baby "should" be doing and not see them do it. 

DF I hope it's not your period! I had like a 7 day period when I got on the mini pill!!! Was so mad!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

HH sorry to hear you are having such a hard time with BF. I hope the LC will help you :hugs: it must be so hard


----------



## pola17

Borr: I agree that reading about these things can be frustrating!!

Mac: I envy you!!!!

DF: that sucks! Hope it's clearing!

Morning girls!!!

I had my 6 week check. Got pills prescribed, and all seemed to be progressing well! 
I'm now 57 kilos. I started pregnancy at 50! 2 days before I gave birth I was 65! I need to lose about 5 kilos! Lots of work to do! :dohh:


----------



## pola17

HHenderson: that sounds painful! :(


----------



## mac1979

I looked through the American Pediatric Association webpage ans it said that 2 months is the earliest a baby can hold his or her head up. Docs won't show concer until the 4 month mark.


----------



## CelticNiamh

hey ladies :hugs:

DF great new yay :thumbup:

Bar oh wow love the pictures of Lena beautiful little girl :cloud9: how did you do the pictue like that! 

Morebabies such a cute little guy :flower: lovely pictures as well 

Pola I weighed my self as well I have a stone to lose to get back to my pre-pregnancy weight :dohh:


----------



## bella21

I also have 15-20 lbs to lose still :dohh: and still look pregnant with this ugly little pouch and overhang ... i hope it goes away!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mac that makes me feel better :)


----------



## HHenderson

My fatty girl is 1 month today! :cloud9::cloud9:

She doesnt even look like her shes so fat now! Her 0-3 onesies do not fit and she is wearing 3-6 now. :saywhat:

The third picture I thought was funny. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







CIMG1405.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5









CIMG1394.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 5









CIMG1396.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 9









091813144036.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JenzyKY

Cute Henderson!! I love baby rolls. Mine is still wearing mostly newborn. Haha


----------



## pola17

Henderson: she's adorable! Happy 1 month!


----------



## HHenderson

Anyone have issues with their childrens teacher? I want to go all momma bear on that bitch but I dont want to embarrass my daughter or put her in the middle of it. I do not like her one bit!! I would ask for a switch (which I doubt they would do anyways) but my daughter is in the only 3rd grade advanced class at her school. Switching schools and homeschooling is out for sure. Im so aggravated this year. :gun:


----------



## HHenderson

Thought this was funny!!

https://www.parenting.com/gallery/awkward-pregnancy-photos?pnid=522971&viewFull=true


----------



## Barhanita

Celtic, I used https://www.fotor.com/features/collage.html

Borr and Mac, I envy you!  Lena doesn't sleep for more than 3.5 hours at a time and only does a stretch like that once.

HH, she looks so nice and chunky!

We had our shots, I nursed her through them. She seems fine now, but we'll see. She is average in height (50%) with a huge head (80%) and a lot of nice chubby weight on her (75%).


----------



## more babies

She's adorable HHenderson! I love chubby babies!!!


----------



## more babies

We get one 4 hour stretch from 10-2 and then a 3 hour after that and that's about it. I can't wait until he's sleeping through the night! :sleep:


----------



## Barhanita

shots suck :-( first few hours were fine, now she is either asleep (if I hold And rock her) or sceams on top of her kungs


----------



## HHenderson

Ugh poor baby. And shots are supposed to help and they only cause pain. Did you give her tylenol?


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm sad Henry has to get shots next week but I'm also happy as that measles outbreak scares me. That's going to happen more frequently now. Scary diseases are coming back. Can't wait til he's safe.


----------



## Barhanita

I did give her Tylenol... She spit it out though, it's hard to give medicine to a crying baby.

Jenzy, but MMR vaccine is only given at 12 months, isn't it?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Aw poor Lena I hope she feels better soon :hugs:

HH she's so cute! and funny link! :haha:


----------



## HHenderson

:( Wonderful fever of 101. Mastitis from a clogged duct? UGH and tomorrow is Friday, lovely. Whats next.. :cry:

Apparently Im the cry baby of the bunch.


----------



## mac1979

Raptor slept almost all day yesterday and almost all day today i am hoping it is another growth spurt. He grew 4 inches in the last 2 months.


----------



## mac1979

That amount of people not immunizing their children is why I am so apprehensive about putting Raptor in day care at the gym, even if only for a couple hours a day while I work out. What if a child comes in with the flu, or chicken pox, or god forbid measles before I can get my baby vaccinated against them.


----------



## Barhanita

Mac, that's how I feel!!! They are parasitizing on herd immunity, which won't last long. It seems like deceases are coming back now because of ignorance. 

4 in?? Wow!!! Lena just grew 1 in. She is short and chubby. 

HH, sorry! Antibiotics? I hope you feel better.


----------



## pola17

Bar: sorry Lena is crying! :hugs:

HHenderson: I had mastitis as well! It's painful! Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## mac1979

Raptor is long and skinny, 94 percentile for height but only 45 percentile for weight.


----------



## HHenderson

pola17 said:


> Bar: sorry Lena is crying! :hugs:
> 
> HHenderson: I had mastitis as well! It's painful! Hope you feel better soon!!

What do I do Im freaking out!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Yeah Bar I think it isn't til then but the diseases immunized against at 2 months are pretty scary too. I've seen pertussis in the picu...

:hugs: Henderson. I think it needs antibiotics as soon as you can get them.


----------



## pola17

HHenderson: whether it hurts or not, you need to pump out that milk... It won't come off easily. Then pump or breast feed every 3 hours and you'll need antibiotics. 
In about 2 days it will be like nothing happened!
I got the antibiotics prescribed at the ER. 

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Pump until your breasts are soft again. It took me over an hour to pump out that milk. 
First I placed got compresses on my breasts, massaged, then massaged while I pumped.


----------



## Barhanita

Lena woke up without crying and started smiling!!! Mostly at herself in a mirror. I think a have a very narcissistic girl


----------



## pola17

Bar: awwwww :cloud9:


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Bar that is cute! 

Pola I'm glad Mika is doing better!:hugs:and that your MIL is gone! :happydance:

I'm so tired today I hope Jaylie sleeps good tonight


----------



## Dragonfly

Trying to ignore the vaccine talk in here against non vaxers . :/


----------



## setarei

If anyone here has the slightest inkling that their child is tongue tied please go see a lactation consultant (whether breast or bottle feeding). Turns out both of mine had lip and tongue ties and were able to latch on for the first time within minutes of having them released! They are bottle feeding better, sleeping better, no longer have reflux and just seem so much happier. I wish I had seen someone months ago and can't wait until I can stop pumping.


----------



## Scottish

setarei i second your advice! i have major bf issues due to delay in getting hama's tongue tie divided. 

Hama gets his first immunisations on 2nd october !

I LOVE all the baby pics posted past couple of days they are adorable xxx

hhenderson yea try and get antibiotics asap and i hope it clears v soon

yay for lena smiling bar! she must be loving a new face hehe

i have been trying to get hama to sleep earlier at nights but its difficult! last night he went down at 11 but woke at 11.30 and i rocked him back to sleep. any advice ?


----------



## HHenderson

Worst night ever my fever reached 104.8. I cannot pump my left.breast as it has a clogged duct right next to the nipple. Going to the doctors today.


----------



## JenzyKY

104 is serious in an adult. Make sure your appt is early.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sorry HH I hope you get some medicine and get well ASAP :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

They called in antibiotics :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Good!! Feel better soon!


----------



## HHenderson

I hope, I tried pumping it out and I only got 3 oz normally I can get 5-7 I dont know what it wont come out. Now I have to worry about this clogged duct. :growlmad:


----------



## Dragonfly

Myles in a wrap. 
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7409/9836757943_4d6061210c_m.jpg
Myles by , on Flickr
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7313/9836681386_504e596785_m.jpg
Myles by , on Flickr
https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2858/9836688906_39e26ae089_m.jpg
Myles by , on Flickr


----------



## JenzyKY

Henry finally let me use my wrap. Myles looks too cute. 

I wish Henry would sleep better. He sleeps til 3 or 4 am then thinks its time to get up for the day.


----------



## Sooz

HH whilst you pump try running a wide toothed comb down your boob across the blockage. I had to knead my blocked ducts out with my knuckles.


----------



## bella21

horrible night last night...chase cried from 12:30-3:30 am :(


----------



## mac1979

Raptor had his first day of physical therapy today. He does have some tight muscles on the left side of his neck so I learned a bunch of stretches to do with him and a couple of new ideas for tummy time, one of which he responded very well to. He hates the stretches though.


----------



## pola17

Sooz said:


> HH whilst you pump try running a wide toothed comb down your boob across the blockage. I had to knead my blocked ducts out with my knuckles.

I did that!!! It helped me a lot!!!


----------



## pola17

How interesting, Mac! But I'm also glad tummy time will be easier! :)

Bella: sorry about the bad night!!

DF: Myles looks so cute! :cloud9: as for vaccines, I respect each parents' opinion! They know what's better for the child. I vaccine Mikael because I live in Ecuador and diseases are everywhere!! For example A colleague from work got a disease similar to chicken pox (she didnt know she wss sick) and worked with me while I was pregnant for 2 weeks and I didn't get it because I was vaccinated. A friend of my mom got this while she was pregnant back in the 80's and her daughter was born blind and deaf :( 
But where you live these things are uncommon! 
:hugs: sorry if any comments made you feel down!!


Mikael slept well last night but now at 6 he wants attention and I can't say no to that cute face! :cloud9: I'm sleepy and I think I'll take a nap now! :)


----------



## JenzyKY

Mac, I'm sure Henry needs therapy as well. Hope the therapy works well for Raptor. 

DF, you don't vaccinate for a solid reason. No judging was being made. It's just a hot topic here right now as there's a massive outbreak of measles in Texas. 

Bella :hugs: Henry wouldn't sleep the last 2 nights either. Exhausted mommy. 

Pola, that's scary. Glad you didn't get it!


----------



## mac1979

There was an outbreak of measles where I live last year. There were a lot of cases of pertussis last year and there is also an outbreak of pertussis in Texas now also.


----------



## HHenderson

mac1979 said:


> There was an outbreak of measles where I live last year. There were a lot of cases of pertussis last year and there is also an outbreak of pertussis in Texas now also.

Wow crazy!! If I got pertusis I would die with asthma. Yikes, hopefully it doesnt come down to FL


----------



## HHenderson

:hissy: Im on antibiotics 4 times a day, hopefully they kick in quick.
 



Attached Files:







CIMG1414.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## pola17

HHenderson: ouchie!!!!


----------



## HHenderson

I know but that isnt even the worst of it!!


----------



## pola17

What's the worst part? :( :hugs:


----------



## Barhanita

Oh, you poor HH. I hope it gets better very-very soon.


----------



## bella21

HH hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

Thanks girls! Worse part was underneath that was all red, swollen, hard even if I fed and VERY painful in that area only. My antibiotics say take one capsule by mouth 4 times daily. No other description, do you think it means every 3 hours in the day only or 1 every 6 hours??


----------



## JenzyKY

One every 6 hours.


----------



## mac1979

HH-I hope you feel better soon.

Raptor hates his new stretches to help his torticollis, good news is that I am being a Nazi about them and stretching him every 2 hours. I also know some people may tell me I am being careless by doing this, but I am letting him nap on his tummy. He will now nap in the living room where I can keep an eye on him the whole time, at night in his crib he goes on his back, he already is showing some plagiocehply (sp? It means flat head) and I don't want to have to get him a helmet. Just one of the other things I can think of to do to help him. He naps really well on his tummy too.


----------



## babyhopes2010

generally means space them out. ie t least 4 hours apart. I take mine 7 and 12 and 4


----------



## babyhopes2010

haven't been on much having a rough time. I have infection in stitches and in my tummy. if antibotics don't work ill have to go to hospital :(

alex has bad reflux and not sleeping atall at night. last night we went to bed at 10pm screamed until 4am then slept 30mins and then never went to sleep until 7:30am at which point my toddler woke up :hissy:


----------



## Barhanita

sorry babyhopes.. I hope it gets better.

It's poring rain here... and we usually go hiking on weekends, and cannot. it never rains here until November, so it's very unusual


----------



## CelticNiamh

JenzyKY said:


> Cute Henderson!! I love baby rolls. Mine is still wearing mostly newborn. Haha

so is Ryan and I love baby rolls :cloud9:



Barhanita said:


> Celtic, I used https://www.fotor.com/features/collage.html
> 
> Borr and Mac, I envy you!  Lena doesn't sleep for more than 3.5 hours at a time and only does a stretch like that once.
> 
> HH, she looks so nice and chunky!
> 
> We had our shots, I nursed her through them. She seems fine now, but we'll see. She is average in height (50%) with a huge head (80%) and a lot of nice chubby weight on her (75%).

thanks Bar :hugs: I hope Lena is all better after her Shots:hugs:



HHenderson said:


> :( Wonderful fever of 101. Mastitis from a clogged duct? UGH and tomorrow is Friday, lovely. Whats next.. :cry:
> 
> Apparently Im the cry baby of the bunch.

oh no how are you feeling now :hugs: keep feeding and masage that blocked duct I have had it in both breast horrible so painful :hugs: l felt so bad but recovered very quickly hope you do as well :hugs:

Ryan is still so small he is 6 weeks now time is passing to quickly . i have my appointment tuesday and GTT hope the diabetes is gone for good 

we had a mad week our landlord rang he wants to sell :cry: gutted we love were we live hopefully it doesn't happen and hubby went for his op for the snip and doctor was on holidays some one messed up :dohh: was happy it is delayed for another few weeks till Ryan is older


----------



## bella21

chase slept for 7 hours last night! ahhh! any tips on getting him to sleep earlier than 2am though?? lol

celtic hope the landlord changes his mind and you guys don't need to move!!


----------



## Scottish

Ouch Hhenderson fingers crossed antibiotics kick in soon :hugs: 

Celtic I will be thinking of u at appointment I hope gd is gone, your landlord has great timing eh?!?! Jeez 

Bella brilliant on 7 hours! However I also have a late sleeper so also looking for advice x


----------



## CelticNiamh

gosh we are very quite today:hugs:


----------



## lolpants

I'm sorry been soo busy - I'm just reading and running atm - hopefully will be able to get back on board ASAP

Lol xx


----------



## ZooMa

V is now going 8 hours withing feeding and she is still refusing the bottle, screaming and wailing and hysterical. I am going to cry. :( What can I do? I have to ability to fix this, but it won't fix the bigger issue. Whaaaaa.... sob sob sob.


----------



## mac1979

Is she constipated? Raptor gets like that when he hasn't had a bm for a day or two.


----------



## bella21

ZooMa said:


> V is now going 8 hours withing feeding and she is still refusing the bottle, screaming and wailing and hysterical. I am going to cry. :( What can I do? I have to ability to fix this, but it won't fix the bigger issue. Whaaaaa.... sob sob sob.

zooma does she have reflux? sorry if you mentioned earlier why she wasn't feeding its too hard to keep up with everything but I've heard babies with really bad reflux can refuse feeds if its a more serious case of it? hope everything okay :hugs:

going on 2 days no colic...and 2 days ago i changed bottles...coincidence or am i jinxing myself for a very long screamfest tonight? :haha:


----------



## HHenderson

Has been very quiet a few postings. :haha: I have been trying to go grocery shopping for a few days now! Friday I tried going, changed baby, fed baby and put her to sleep. Got to the store in the pharmacy line and she woke up and wanted to eat so I had to go sit in the car and feed her. I needed to get food and didnt have time to mess around. Well she was being so cranky and my breasts were choking her we went home. No food. Next day we tried at night after a good long feed burp you name it. Same shit! Today 3rd day! I said screw it and brought a bottle with me, my husband and I rotated holding her and I had to change her 3 times while we were trying to shop. Fed her maybe 1.5 ounces until she realized it wasnt a breast and thankfully fell asleep just in time to go to the check out line because she HATES I mean hates her car seat and screams the hole time awake. :( Ugh shes so spoiled!


----------



## Barhanita

I think Zooma is trying to introduce a bottle, and the baby is refusing it. I have the same problem. It was better for a while, she reluctantly took it, but we went back to hating the bottle after the shots. Zooma, I hope she takes it soon! 

HH, sorry...

Bella, I am always thinking that I jinx her if I say anything good. And it happens! Last night I was saying "good baby, started to sleep for 3 hours at one". And you know what happened? She woke up EVERY HOUR!!!!! So I refuse to acknowledge anything good anymore, even though I don't believe in jinxing.


----------



## bella21

Bar, omg I'm sorry! that had to be so frustrating and tiring! I hope Lena sleeps better for you tonight or at least for more than an hour at a time :hugs: and you're right i probably jinxed myself!

HH, :hugs: one of the reasons i don't take chase out very much right now! it'll get easier soon though


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies, 

Sorry I've not been around a lot. Busy settling into life with lil Miss Isla and lots of visitors. I plan on checking in a few times a week from now on. Things here are good, we are trying to settle into somewhat of a routine, definitely tough with a little one but we're working on it. I'm also starting a few groups next week which I am pretty excited about (baby massage and stroller fit). Hope all is well with you and your little ones. Can't wait to catch up with you all!


----------



## more babies

HHenderson Landon also hates his car seat too with a passion!! I can't go to the store without wearing him in a baby carrier. I don't mind it but it can be really hot depending on the day and it makes it hard to get things out of the carriage to check out.


----------



## ZooMa

HH - I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ZooMa

(cross posted in my BF forum post, but included here for an update)

Success! She has taken about 5 ounces and finally figured out what all the fuss was about.

I want to clarify that we weren't forcing the bottle on her and were doing are best to keep this whole situation calm and comfortable. She was crying because she was hungry and frustrated - but she would wake up screaming without warning at other times before we had even started introducing the bottle. She just wants when she wants it, sometimes without any warning!

It was stressful for everyone involved, but she had to learn that milk comes from other sources besides boob. We had been introducing the bottle for several days now, just allowing her to feel the nipple when she was calm and tired. She didn't like it in her mouth and would fuss a little bit, but we always removed the nipple if she became upset. We definitely didn't want her to have negative associations. 

I know no one wants to have the baby be hungry and upset, but if we didn't do it today we would have to do it Wednesday when there would not have been any other options since I have to go back to work. At least starting today when I was home would allow me to nurse if she ever became too hysterical to console.

Daddy did a WONDERFUL job all afternoon of swaddling, bouncing and comforting her to sleep, and then gently introducing the bottle when she was drowsy. She would mouth the nipple a bit and, finally, at one point started sucking in her sleep. When she finally got some milk her eyes flew open like - wow! there's food here! She then guzzled a couple ounces in as many minutes.

We had success with a tiny latex nipple from the cheapest bottle you can buy - $1.50 contraption that looks more like a doll bottle than the real thing. I'm hoping she doesn't learn bad latching habits from this set up. However, this is a huge step in the right direction, so we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## Barhanita

Thanks for sharing and good job! Lena made some progress today too. My husband is also very patient with her.


----------



## ZooMa

Bar, I hope she realizes she can have the best of both worlds soon!


----------



## pola17

Hey girls! Good morning!!

Hope you all had a wonderful weekend!!! :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

Smiley Myles!
 



Attached Files:







023jhg.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 4









021jg.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pola17

DF: :cloud9: so handsome!!!


----------



## HHenderson

Gladly say Im losing weight! :) Havent really been doing much but eat less junk lately. (even though im currently eating milano raspberry chocolate cookies) Im 2lbs under my start weight when I got pregnant. Now 50lbs to go. Cannot wait for my 6 weeks so I can start back up on my treadmill.


----------



## HHenderson

Anyone notice their tickers being stupid. It says one month 1 day because its the 23rd but my daughter if you go by 4 weeks thursdays which is 1 month she is 1 month 4 days. Weird


----------



## JenzyKY

The months are different then weeks. Henry is 8 weeks old but not quite 2 months old by the dates. My weight hasn't changed for weeks... :-( I guess I don't have much to lose but its kind of frustrating.

Is it normal that Henry truly only likes to play by himself? He just wants to be on the playmat kicking.


----------



## ZooMa

Don't you love those baby kicks? Along we the flailing arms, we call it the baby dance. You can't help but smile because they are so happy! V's favorite place seems to be the changing table where she can dance to her heart's delight. She also kicks and squeals on her playmat, but that only lasts 10-15 minutes before she gets overstimulated and starts to fuss. Then I can't figure out what she wants -- holding her isn't comforting enough. She likes to be walked around and look over my shoulder, but she doesn't really like the ring sling carrier. Eventually I think she gets tired but needs tthe boob or vigorous (and tiring!) bouncing on the yoga ball to calm and fall asleep. So, sometimes, I wish she would play by herself a little more so I could do something for longer than 5 minutes - say, like, make lunch and eat it. But, she's still young yet. I guess this is parenthood!

I'm still having a great time. :)


----------



## pola17

HHenderson said:


> Gladly say Im losing weight! :) Havent really been doing much but eat less junk lately. (even though im currently eating milano raspberry chocolate cookies) Im 2lbs under my start weight when I got pregnant. Now 50lbs to go. Cannot wait for my 6 weeks so I can start back up on my treadmill.

Why... Did you mention those cookies?! Those are my faves! :cry: :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

DF, he is very handsome.

Jenzy, it's the same for Lena, her favorite place is her mat.

She smiled a lot this morning!


----------



## JenzyKY

Bar so cute!


----------



## Angelmarie

I love that picture, Barhanita! Lena really looks like you too :flower:

Sorry I've been so quiet. Not much to say really. I have been fighting off a chest infection and just getting on with stuff really.

I do try to read daily but usually have one hand a (feeding Amelie) and an ipad so typing is difficult. Hope you're all ok and enjoying your little bundles :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

Hey ladies, just checking in. Right now Raptor is napping on his tummy with his butt in the air, it is adorable. With is flat spot he only sleeps on his back at night, when I can't check on him every two minutes. He is also tolerating his neck stretches better. He likes his playmat top, I had to move everything to one side to get him to look to the right more, I also bought a mirror to help.

I made it to the gym today and did cardio and weights and stretches, and I feel awesome but will be sore tomorrow. One step closer to being a MILF.

Hope everybody is doing well!!


----------



## Dragonfly

Did you hear anything back from the tests Angel? sorry if you mentioned it I have a hard time keeping up here too.


----------



## Angelmarie

Dragonfly said:


> Did you hear anything back from the tests Angel? sorry if you mentioned it I have a hard time keeping up here too.

Aw thank you for asking :flower: we are still waiting for a referral. So far we know Amelie is definitely a carrier and Caelan is all clear (HV dug out his test results). 

So pleased that Myles got the all clear. 

Amelie is due her vaccinations this week. She's had the snuffles and after what you said about the jabs triggering symptoms, I am nervous and think I'm going to postpone until I've spoken to a doctor. Wish we had been able to speak to the geneticist beforehand :dohh:

Thanks for remembering, DF :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Carrier just dormant then and will be all fine. Alex is grand with it. He eats a bit better than my oldest but hasnt got the same vaccines. Still have to find out of my first carries the gene have to get referral too . Another thing I noticed with my boys both them lost their front teeth, no explanation. Alex lost his before he had solids as he didnt eat solids ti9ll 19 months and one thing I noticed about cs gene is dental carriers was 100 % at risk. Thats how its activated in them I think. I will freak if the same happens to Myles, how would that look :( but he dosnt have the gene so will see. I was scared as they said to us there is 1 in 3 chances of one of our kids having cs if we had more. And well I have 3 kids.


----------



## Sooz

Hi ladies, hope you're all well. 

Lovely to see everyone is starting to get smiles now. Mase is starting to couple his with a coo that sounds like a goofy guffaw, so cute. 

Just wondering, most other groups have a fb chat group where it is easier to keep up. Would anyone be interested in that?


----------



## lolpants

Hey Sooz - thats a great idea! I find it easier keeping up with people on Facebook!

Lol xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sooz sounds like a great idea :thumbup: 

Isabela got my cold but thankfully she was only really fuzzy one day and had a couple of bad nights and she's fine now. How horrible to have a sick baby :( poor little lady


----------



## Dragonfly

do a group on facebook :thumbup:


----------



## mac1979

A fb group would be awesome. Way easier for me to keep up on my phone and tablet...and to share pictures.


----------



## HHenderson

I swear Im the only person in the world not on FB! 

Bor love the new pic, she is a beautiful happy baby!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130921_131228.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank you HH! What a sweet beautiful picture! :)


----------



## JolleyGirl86

I agree about the FB group! It's hard to keep up on here and share pics!


----------



## Sooz

Shall I set one up? I'll add the people I know and put a link here. I'll set it to closed so people have to ask to join and I'll check here if I don't know who you are before adding. 

Could do with a couple of co-admins too? X


----------



## more babies

HHenderson said:


> I swear Im the only person in the world not on FB!

I'm not either :dohh:

Btw love the picture!


----------



## Sooz

https://m.facebook.com/home.php?refsrc=https://www.facebook.com/&refid=8&_rdr 
:flower:


----------



## Sooz

Is that link working? It's taking me to my news feed.


----------



## mac1979

It is taking me to a mobile version of my newsfeed on my laptop.


----------



## Sooz

Balls, let me try off my phone, that was on my tablet.


----------



## Sooz

https://www.facebook.com/groups/509945845761829/

This looks better.


----------



## mac1979

Just clicked join group


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Clicked join group :)


----------



## Barhanita

I feel so teary and emotional.. I am very tired - exhausted. I need to take care of her and I need to work and I need to take care of the house at least sometimes.. But I feel like I am spreading myself too thin.. My MIL is coming to help, and it's great, but I already feel jealous and I just cannot stop crying.


----------



## ZooMa

I clicked to join group but didn't see a place to comment to mention my screen name...


----------



## ZooMa

Bar- sorry you're feeling down. :( I've been even more exhausted these last few days too - and I'm not even back at work yet or taking care of the house. Best of luck finding some energy and sleep! Good to know you'll be getting more help soon. ;)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Bar so sorry your feeling down :hugs: glad you have help soon 

Henderson super cute picture :thumbup:

I got the all clear for my GTT yesterday :happydance: super happy as they were great numbers 5 fasting and after the sugary drink 5.2 :happydance:

only saw the endo yesterday so need to book an appointment for Ryan and I for the GP lots to ask her still have my hernia


----------



## HHenderson

Barhanita said:


> I feel so teary and emotional.. I am very tired - exhausted. I need to take care of her and I need to work and I need to take care of the house at least sometimes.. But I feel like I am spreading myself too thin.. My MIL is coming to help, and it's great, but I already feel jealous and I just cannot stop crying.

Maybe ask her to do the housework and light baby things instead of full on take care of Lena.. maybe that will make you feed better and more accomplished and not as sad? :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

So pissed today! I feel like my husband takes me for granted. I take care of the baby 24/7 yes, theres not an hour in the day where he just 'takes over'. My other daughter was home sick for two days with a high fever he didnt help there either. He has been off since Friday from work and had to attend jury duty Monday, had to go back Tuesday and got selected so now hes back today. Big deal, you sit on your ass and do nothing but listen its not like hes at work busing his ass. Ive been asking him for DAYS to put gas in my car and start it up. Ive been walking to the bus stop in the morning alot lately to help me lose weight. Well its been raining and I needed my car. Well I go to start my car this morning and it wouldnt start. (Mainly from just sitting there and not being turned on) As he was getting in his car he saw this happening. I freaked out!! He just got in his car and drove away as if he can give two shits I had to walk in the FFFFFFFFFFuc*&% RAIN!!!!!! AFTER he asks me to make him a lunch for court when he can easily go buy shit himself knowing I had to get the girls ready. 

My husband and daughter NEVER clean up after themselves, EVER!!! The table will be left full of crumbs, my daughter thinks its ok to leave her toys everywhere even though I tell her all the time to put her crap back when shes done. Im just so fricken exhausted all the time now. I am NOT superwoman even though it seems to be. Also, its a MANS job to take out the garbage why the hell do I have to do it for the past 10 years!? Im trying to hold it in but I just want to cry and destroy things. It might make me feed better. 

AHhhhhhhh :brat::gun:


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> So pissed today! I feel like my husband takes me for granted. I take care of the baby 24/7 yes, theres not an hour in the day where he just 'takes over'. My other daughter was home sick for two days with a high fever he didnt help there either. He has been off since Friday from work and had to attend jury duty Monday, had to go back Tuesday and got selected so now hes back today. Big deal, you sit on your ass and do nothing but listen its not like hes at work busing his ass. Ive been asking him for DAYS to put gas in my car and start it up. Ive been walking to the bus stop in the morning alot lately to help me lose weight. Well its been raining and I needed my car. Well I go to start my car this morning and it wouldnt start. (Mainly from just sitting there and not being turned on) As he was getting in his car he saw this happening. I freaked out!! He just got in his car and drove away as if he can give two shits I had to walk in the FFFFFFFFFFuc*&% RAIN!!!!!! AFTER he asks me to make him a lunch for court when he can easily go buy shit himself knowing I had to get the girls ready.
> 
> My husband and daughter NEVER clean up after themselves, EVER!!! The table will be left full of crumbs, my daughter thinks its ok to leave her toys everywhere even though I tell her all the time to put her crap back when shes done. Im just so fricken exhausted all the time now. I am NOT superwoman even though it seems to be. Also, its a MANS job to take out the garbage why the hell do I have to do it for the past 10 years!? Im trying to hold it in but I just want to cry and destroy things. It might make me feed better.
> 
> AHhhhhhhh :brat::gun:

I flipped one night and sat all my boys down and let rip but I controlled my self! I felt like you taken for granted and they were forgetting about a new baby in the house and my lack of sleep my hubby is good though and does help out when he can but can be lazy as well :wacko: but after my talk it has been better!! 

you need to sit him down and let rip he has a lot of making up to do for leaving you to walk in the rain :dohh: 

then tackle your daughter remind them your tired and can not wait on them hand and foot 

either way hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

CelticNiamh said:


> HHenderson said:
> 
> 
> So pissed today! I feel like my husband takes me for granted. I take care of the baby 24/7 yes, theres not an hour in the day where he just 'takes over'. My other daughter was home sick for two days with a high fever he didnt help there either. He has been off since Friday from work and had to attend jury duty Monday, had to go back Tuesday and got selected so now hes back today. Big deal, you sit on your ass and do nothing but listen its not like hes at work busing his ass. Ive been asking him for DAYS to put gas in my car and start it up. Ive been walking to the bus stop in the morning alot lately to help me lose weight. Well its been raining and I needed my car. Well I go to start my car this morning and it wouldnt start. (Mainly from just sitting there and not being turned on) As he was getting in his car he saw this happening. I freaked out!! He just got in his car and drove away as if he can give two shits I had to walk in the FFFFFFFFFFuc*&% RAIN!!!!!! AFTER he asks me to make him a lunch for court when he can easily go buy shit himself knowing I had to get the girls ready.
> 
> My husband and daughter NEVER clean up after themselves, EVER!!! The table will be left full of crumbs, my daughter thinks its ok to leave her toys everywhere even though I tell her all the time to put her crap back when shes done. Im just so fricken exhausted all the time now. I am NOT superwoman even though it seems to be. Also, its a MANS job to take out the garbage why the hell do I have to do it for the past 10 years!? Im trying to hold it in but I just want to cry and destroy things. It might make me feed better.
> 
> AHhhhhhhh :brat::gun:
> 
> I flipped one night and sat all my boys down and let rip but I controlled my self! I felt like you taken for granted and they were forgetting about a new baby in the house and my lack of sleep my hubby is good though and does help out when he can but can be lazy as well :wacko: but after my talk it has been better!!
> 
> you need to sit him down and let rip he has a lot of making up to do for leaving you to walk in the rain :dohh:
> 
> then tackle your daughter remind them your tired and can not wait on them hand and foot
> 
> either way hope you feel better :hugs:Click to expand...

I swear this sitting down and talking to them shit happens all the time. Im the fricken maid apparently and I should get used to it. :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Barhanita

Sorry HH... This sounds awful!! I cannot imagine how you find energy to do all of it. Somehow they will have to be more responsible.


----------



## HHenderson

Has anyone heard of this or practice this? https://www.babyledweaning.com/ Baby led weaning. I was just talking with my husband about it and we think its a fab idea!!! Jeez things are so different from 9 years ago to now. I cannot wait until my LO can sit up on her own and hold things properly.


----------



## Barhanita

it's quite common in Russia
I might try it


----------



## setarei

I've been researching baby led weaning for a while now. Seems like a good idea to me and I can't wait to try it.


----------



## HHenderson

I saw someone give their baby a chip, I might not go that far because of choking but I cannot wait to try it either. My first was a clean freak this baby is going to be messy. Ahh :dohh:

At what age do people normally stop breastfeeding all together? After 1 when they can use a sippy cup? I dont want to be that parent where the kid is pulling my shirt down and going crazy on the boob and I want to wear NORMAL bras again. :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> Has anyone heard of this or practice this? https://www.babyledweaning.com/ Baby led weaning. I was just talking with my husband about it and we think its a fab idea!!! Jeez things are so different from 9 years ago to now. I cannot wait until my LO can sit up on her own and hold things properly.

yep I have done it on all of mine even before I knew what it was :thumbup: even if it makes a mess :haha: all part of it 

I wean close to two years, I have found no one knows your still BF and I normally go back to normal bras when your only feeding 3 times a day and they are as quick as 5 minutes yep it gets that easy I swear by 6 months its second nature for both of you :)


----------



## pola17

Hey girls!!! 

How are you all!!
The FB group was a fantastic idea! :happydance:


----------



## Barhanita

I think WHO recommends to breastfeed for 2 years. But it's always your decision - any amount is great. I am trying to take 1 month at a time. But I do miss normal clothes... I thought I could wear them after birth, but nope.. only easy-access shirts.. and I love nice waisted dresses..


----------



## Barhanita

I like FB group, but I still prefer the forum for some reason. It's easier to keep track here. Plus, some girls are not on FB.


----------



## HHenderson

I was left alone!!! LOL feel like a loser posting here by myself..


----------



## Barhanita

Hh, I am reading everything you write! Don't feel alone.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Haha I have still been reading the posts too :) I'm not sure who everyone is on fb haha


----------



## Barhanita

I am Ksenia on facebook. Well, and in my passport as well


----------



## Barhanita

btw, Jolley, you are very pretty!


----------



## JenzyKY

I'm still reading. Just been too lazy to post. The shots are tomorrow. Eek!


----------



## more babies

I too have still been reading but Landon caught DD2s cold so haven't had much time these past few days. Also found out DD1 is severely allergic to poison ivy and was back and forth from the doctors with her because her face was so swollen her eyes were shut. She's finally better now after being on steroids for the past week. :dohh: I'm exhausted and unfortunately DH is leaving Monday for a week. Hopefully everyone will be 100% better before he leaves!


----------



## Barhanita

morebabies, hope the reaction will go away. We have poison oak here, and it's the worst

Jenzy: I nursed Lena through the shots and she barely noticed them. A couple of hours after were bad - crying. But in the evening she was back to happy. Good luck!!


----------



## bella21

HH - were all still here for you !

jolley im mandi on fbook!


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> I was left alone!!! LOL feel like a loser posting here by myself..

we are still here :thumbup:

feeling crap today, lack of sleep killing me :cry: Ryan still wont go down or sleep yet, I hope I am not getting mastitis my right boob is very painful.


----------



## ZooMa

I agree, I like this forum better. Much easier to read all the comments. Is it still on the pregnancy groups though? If its in the baby club we might get new mommas joining.


----------



## HHenderson

more babies said:


> I too have still been reading but Landon caught DD2s cold so haven't had much time these past few days. Also found out DD1 is severely allergic to poison ivy and was back and forth from the doctors with her because her face was so swollen her eyes were shut. She's finally better now after being on steroids for the past week. :dohh: I'm exhausted and unfortunately DH is leaving Monday for a week. Hopefully everyone will be 100% better before he leaves!

:hugs: I hope she gets better soon! Thats horrible, do you have it everywhere or just in spots she can avoid?



CelticNiamh said:


> HHenderson said:
> 
> 
> I was left alone!!! LOL feel like a loser posting here by myself..
> 
> we are still here :thumbup:
> 
> feeling crap today, lack of sleep killing me :cry: Ryan still wont go down or sleep yet, I hope I am not getting mastitis my right boob is very painful.Click to expand...

:dohh: and its Friday... I hope its just sore and your not getting mastitis, it sucked!! Im still on my pills which for some reason keeps getting stuck in my throat for hours after I take it. I dont know why. I think the outer coating is bad.


----------



## more babies

She's 11 and oddly enough has never gotten it before. I just assumed neither of my girls were allergic to it considering how many times we've gone camping and they've been out going through the woods for sticks and whatnot. I haven't seen it around my house but I guess she was out in the woods at her friends house so she got it then. I suppose if anything I guess it's good to have found this out while at home rather than while we are away camping or somewhere else. My brothers always use to get the rash on their arms and legs but I never knew someone could have a reaction like she did.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Henderson I know worse day :dohh: I have a doctors appointment monday hope it is just a blocked duct :thumbup: they do give you strong tablets for it I remember mine doing the same when I had it before :wacko:

morebabies glad she is on the mend scary though


----------



## pola17

Jolley, I'm Paola Mite Gonzalez... And I agree with Ksenia... You're very pretty!!! 

HHenderson: nooooo don't feel alone!!! I like the forum very much as well! I love writing on my journal and stalk! :)


----------



## pola17

Niamh: oh no! Take care of that boob! (That sounded.. Strange, lol) mastitis hurts! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> Niamh: oh no! Take care of that boob! (That sounded.. Strange, lol) mastitis hurts! :hugs:

lol you made me smile :flower: it does very painful


----------



## bella21

had a VERY cranky baby all day yesterday who didn't want to go to sleep until 3am or let me put him down at all during the day! :dohh: today he seems better , he's napping in his swing right now... can't find the energy to clean so ill just sit on BnB and stalk :haha:

hows everybody doing today?


----------



## HHenderson

bella21 said:


> had a VERY cranky baby all day yesterday who didn't want to go to sleep until 3am or let me put him down at all during the day! :dohh: today he seems better , he's napping in his swing right now... can't find the energy to clean so ill just sit on BnB and stalk :haha:
> 
> hows everybody doing today?

Yikes my little turd had two of those days so far! :nope: Very sad they get so frustrated and dont know what they want. Glad hes sleeping now. :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

Been very crampy? Not sure if its crampy or just pain.. on my right side. The goo stopped for a day came back stopped and then came back ALOT like I thought I started my period but no. Just brownish color and snot like consistency. Im not sure if my period will start because Im breastfeeding or the fact that I got my tubes clamped as well..?


----------



## ZooMa

Yes. https://www.elephantjournal.com/2013/09/to-my-post-partum-self-things-i-wish-id-known/


----------



## bella21

henderson i started bleeding again too...brown/red blood and a little clotty. i thought at first maybe my period but its not like a normal period at all its a lot lighter but its been 6 days now. i think it might be spotting from the bc pill i started but really i have no clue

also how are all the csection ladies feeling? I'm 5 weeks out and still in pain and taking motrin everyday...is this normal? i know its a 6-8week recovery but i wasn't expecting to still be in pain like this


----------



## HHenderson

bella-its def not my period. its the same goo its gross. Also, everyone heals differently but did you do anything to strain yourself like lifting heavy things? From MY experience from 2 sections I never took that long to heal. The pain went away for me inside the week. Im 5 weeks yesterday and dont have any issues associated with the section and havent for weeks. Have you asked your OB?

I still have a stitch that decided to jump out. All the other ones were inside and glued shut but this one hasnt dissolved and I hate it. Part of me wants to rip it out but then again Im scared it will hurt and I will get an infection. Other than that its completely healed.


----------



## HHenderson

I got my washable breast pads that I ordered. They are HUGE and I love it! Last night I had 2 spills because the disposable ones are just too small especially when I lay on my side my breast goes sideways and the pad doesnt move. So far the new ones are sooo soft. Im not sure in the summer they will work out being it gets 100 degrees here. I also got bogo :)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/156206114/nude-multi-size-nursing-pads-heavy?ref=related-2


----------



## bella21

HH havnt done anything to aggravate it besides take care of the baby and clean a bit. it gets better week by week i just feel like 5 weeks in pain is a long time but i guess everybody recovers differently. i talked to the doctor at my 3 week PP visit but they said the pain was all normal at that point. they didn't even schedule a 6 week checkup so i figure ill give it until 8 weeks and if I'm still in pain ill give them a ring


----------



## HHenderson

NO 6 week PP thats strange... I thought everyone had one of those. I would definitely say something the fact that its been 5 weeks. Taking pain medication all the time cannot be that good either.


----------



## bella21

yeah i thought it was strange too? i guess ill have to give them a call!


----------



## ZooMa

bella21 said:


> henderson i started bleeding again too...brown/red blood and a little clotty. i thought at first maybe my period but its not like a normal period at all its a lot lighter but its been 6 days now. i think it might be spotting from the bc pill i started but really i have no clue
> 
> also how are all the csection ladies feeling? I'm 5 weeks out and still in pain and taking motrin everyday...is this normal? i know its a 6-8week recovery but i wasn't expecting to still be in pain like this

I had significant pain requiring round the clock ibuprofen and Percocet until about 3.5 weeks. I was mostly fine on meds but when they were within an hour of wearing off the stabbing pain started to return. God forbid I went overdue on the meds. I saw the docs twice within three weeks because I thought something was wrong. However they told me that was within the realm of normal and some people need 6-8 weeks for recovery. So maybe you're still normal. :)

The good news is my pain went away completely over the course of about 72 hours. I was able to space out my meds a bit more and then suddenly I didn't need them at all. The recovery was more abrupt than I expected so don't feel discouraged if you don't feel like you're making progress. It should heal. 

Good luck!


----------



## bella21

Zooma thank you! that really makes me feel better i was starting to worry a little bit :)


----------



## Dragonfly

I started bleeding again after 2 weeks stopped and was clotty and had fluid in it , if that makes sense. I thought it was period but wasnt. Only for 3 days it went on and its gone again. If you had a c section it could be longer. I recall bleeding a lot after c section and took so long to recover from compared to the other two births after which where vag. 

Got sore throat today. bla. I have shit sleep with Myles he cries and has to throw up at bed time with me for some reason. I havnt figured out if its something I am eating and I cut out eggs as I dont eat dairy and its not garlic as I havnt had that in a while. Its not even gas. Only music , a certain song calms him so I had my phone playing songs on my mps. Seems to have good taste in music. 

bothered with Williams teacher in school. She told my son to stop scribbling and draw properly and stopped him going outside to play with his class mates because of it. I emailed her and she answered me back like one word so I pissed. She didn't answer any of my questions at all in email. I hate schools, I really do. I dont even think my son likes it too much either only he has some friends there and likes to go see them. So much for me thinking the school was all play and boasting about it like their prospectus says. Also ignored me when I made my concerns about religion as I didnt want him in prayers as he isnt catholic, cant even take him out of that as its at 10am prayers so he cant go in late. They said I could exclude him when I was enrolling I didnt know that meant sit in same room.


----------



## HHenderson

DF- thats horrible!! I would send the same emails to the principle and request a conference. Let the principle know this is what I sent and this is what I received. Its not right. My daughters teacher is annoying this year as well. I normally have to put them in their place before they start acting right. I sent a very long email and got a couple of sentences back and she didnt reply to anything as well. Makes me want to slap them because its their job to deal with us as parents.


----------



## HHenderson

My LO slept almost alllll night morning and day away. She was up like 2 hours total today until the end of the night. She woke up at 7:40pm from another nap and was up until 10:30. Must be growing.. shes normally up 2-3 hours and sleeps 1.5-2 hours.


----------



## JolleyGirl86

Aw Bar and Pola thanks you guys are sweet :) You guys are gorgeous and your LO's are adorable

Ok now I'm getting an idea of who everyone is:thumbup:


----------



## Beemama321

Sooz said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/509945845761829/
> 
> This looks better.

I want to join! I'm Bobbie Sullivan. I have twins but don't come on here anymore. I live on fb though.


----------



## CelticNiamh

hey every one 6 week check up tomorrow for Ryan and I :flower: he is very fussy today hope he sleeps tonight for me he wont settle at all so far :wacko:


hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## HHenderson

Just took ages to get the baby to sleep. She was so miserable. :-( my poor dd1 was brushing my hair forward because the baby is in love with it and accidentally slipped it forward and whacked her in the face
She's OK after a freak out.


----------



## HHenderson

Darn FB group. :growlmad:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh HH glad she's ok must have been a little scary! I hope you can get some rest soon :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Ooh I must have Unsubscribed from this thread by mistake! I was wondering why I had no new notification from it oops haha

Good luck tomorrow Celtic! Had mine last week and hama weighed 11lb 8oz that's over 4 lb gain from birth he's getting chubby cheeks now hehe

Hhenderson hope baby settles for u xxx


----------



## JenzyKY

Henderson I hate when they won't go to sleep. It is always when I am exhausted. Henry fights sleep.


----------



## Scottish

Oh I ment to say don't feel alone Hhenderson I've been quiet as I unsubscribed and didn't realise :dohh: I just thought the thread had gone dead quiet! 

I am katrina on fb jolley! But u prob know that by now lol

Well my boy has just gone to sleep so fingers crossed this is him hopefully he won't wake in 20 mins! 

Good night all xx


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I just sent a note to one of the admins to join the FB group. My name is Emily Edwards, (Celtic, I think it was you):flower: I too am on FB much more than BNB lately...

We have also been having a tough time with sleeping here too for The past two days and more fussiness too. I think we've hit the sixth week growth spurt.


----------



## ZooMa

Yeah, the thread went from overwhelming chatter to a screaming halt. I completely understand why someone wouldn't want to be on FB, though. I have to admit I find it easier to follow this forum, but it does seem like the migration to FB has happened... sorry!


----------



## Barhanita

I understand how bad it is when they are fighting sleep - Lena is right now (maybe because she slept most of the day?). My husband is away and I am completely on my own...


----------



## JolleyGirl86

My baby does the same thing. Won't go to sleep till 12:30 :( she fights it


----------



## HHenderson

Barhanita said:


> I understand how bad it is when they are fighting sleep - Lena is right now (maybe because she slept most of the day?). My husband is away and I am completely on my own...

Going through the same thing! The past prior 3 days. Sleeps all day. I try to keep her awake, give her a bath, mess with her and she just wants to sleep. I think in the whole day she was awake 2 hours before bedtime. When nighttime comes around 6:30-7 she starts going in and out of wanting to sleep and fighting it until 10:30-11p. Its so exhausting because I need to clean up dinner dishes, make my husbands work lunch and clean my house. I put her down last night for 5 minutes and she was NOT happy because I was so exhausted. My back was burning and cramped. :growlmad:


----------



## HHenderson

eggnog is in ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pola17

Eggnog??? Already? :haha:


----------



## HHenderson

:rofl: yes!!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Well pumpkin spice came out in like August! Haha


----------



## pola17

Usually I bitch about Christmas music and decoration coming out early, but I'm so looking forward to Christmas! :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I found creating a bedtime routine has helped Isla go to bed earlier (about 9-9:30). We put on her PJs, read to her and I feed her. Seems to work for us, though I have had her wake up at 11:30 pm and stay awake for an hour or so though so feel for those of you who are struggling with getting your LOs to sleep...


----------



## bella21

HH sorry if you feel like we left you!! i can't put chase down during the day so its really hard for me to get on my laptop and come on here but i try too! 

for the ladies whose babies aren't going to sleep early..im not sure what changed but for the past 2 nights chase has been going down at 9:45 instead of 2am. he did wake up at 12:30 to feed and then again at 5:30 but the only thing i can say i did different was during the day as soon as i saw him yawning and getting tired i would rock him to sleep. even if it was a 10 minute nap. the worst thing you can do is try to keep them awake during the day because you may think they will sleep better at night, but in reality it makes them overtired and fussy and not be able to sleep. I'm also trying to make sure i change him into his sleeper right before 9pm, turn down the lights and give him a bottle and then i start rocking him. its only been 2 days but its worked so far!


----------



## ZooMa

Bella, how are you feeling? Is the pain any better yet?


----------



## bella21

ZooMa said:


> Bella, how are you feeling? Is the pain any better yet?


I'm actually feeling a lot better now! still in a little pain but nothing like i was before. i feel like in another 2 weeks ill be fully recovered at least I'm hoping so. thanks for asking! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Eddie did you get on to it yet!! can not see you :flower:

Henderson so sorry have not been on, actually not been on FB much either had a mad busy week :dohh:

Scottish all good with the docs, she never weighed him love to know how he is doing

bad new seems the bank is really pushing our landlord to sell more people put to value the house:cry: waiting to hear back now! 

Ryan gave me his first propper smile today :happydance::cloud9: it was lovely made my day 

he is currently fighting the sleep and I am shattered :wacko: hoping daddy cuddles will get him asleep 


how is everyone else :flower:


----------



## HHenderson

If it is to be sold arent they supposed to give you ENOUGH time to find another place to live considering you have a family as well. Ugh how aggravating. If that happened to us we'd be so screwed. Our landlords let us have our 10 year old pitbull whos legs are starting to get weaker, thankfully. We would be homeless otherwise! :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

Has anyone used one of these? 

https://www.sourcingmap.com/clear-p...gn=usfroogle&gclid=CJz00tLj-7kCFevm7AodOF8A-Q 

I want to get one to quickly pump out alot of the foremilk? because I think my daughter isnt getting enough of the fatty milk in the back.


----------



## JenzyKY

Henderson, I don't know about that one but I hear the medela one is nice.

Henry and I went and visited Daddy at work today!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

HHenderson I use the Mendela pump and really like it. My friend loaned it to me (the double pump). I express milk so my DH can give Isla a bottle on the weekend and I can sleep in.

Celtic, I haven't been added to the FB group yet, (I sent a request today my account, Emily Edwards).

We had our six week appointment yesterday and Isla is doing really well, almost 10 lbs. The midwife thought she might have a bit of a cold as she is stuffy but she doesn't have a fever, cough or runny nose so we're just keeping an eye on her right now.

Hope you all get some sleep tonight!


----------



## pola17

HHenderson: I used medela! It was pretty good!

Niamh: sorry to hear about the house sutuation! Hope you get enough time to move! :hugs:

Mrs Eddie: so glad your appointment went well!! :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

I have a pump ladies!!!  Im just talking something small to hand express quickly to get the foremilk out mostly. The bigger pump is just a pain in the butt.


----------



## pola17

Which one did you get? :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> Has anyone used one of these?
> 
> https://www.sourcingmap.com/clear-p...gn=usfroogle&gclid=CJz00tLj-7kCFevm7AodOF8A-Q
> 
> I want to get one to quickly pump out alot of the foremilk? because I think my daughter isnt getting enough of the fatty milk in the back.


ooh was reading something about this the other day here is a great link on info https://www.breastfeeding-problems.com/foremilk-hindmilk-imbalance.html

some links for over supply if you are still worried about that :flower:

we are waiting to hear back from our landlord now, FX they do not force a sell, we will find some were else to live but do not want to, we are really settled were we are now :nope:


----------



## pola17

It sucks to move! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> It sucks to move! :hugs:


yep and esp when you have so much stuff!!!! I have filled our house ooops!!


So question!!! you know when they give you the injection in your leg to help deliver the placenta! were I got mine is really sore! sore to touch and sore sometimes when I walk till I warm up it is so strange any one ever have this or am I just weird :dohh:


----------



## JenzyKY

Hmm Celtic I don't know. They gave me pitocin IV instead.


----------



## HHenderson

OMG Celtic!! Great link. My problem exactly, my daughter has 5 of those symptoms. I knew it. I have been actually feeding her from one breast two times and then I switch. She def has those nasty green poos Ive noticed and is gassy alot. She wont even sleep on her back. So I guess Im going to get a smaller hand type pump and just pump a little out. Why is breastfeeding so complicated?


----------



## HHenderson

My husband wants to go out to supper tonight and none of my pants fit. Not even my fat pants. Im sick of wearing dresses and winter is coming. :( I am actually -2 lbs from pre pregnancy weight. I guess the baby stretched out my fat and redistributed it elsewhere. My thighs and butt feels bigger as well. What the crap!


----------



## pola17

Niamh: no idea! I think my placenta just,, left! But hope the soreness goes away! :hugs:

HHenderson: that's strange! :( maybe go shopping?? Maybe you're bloated? :hugs:


----------



## bella21

HH my pants don't fit me yet either! i can pull them up but i can't button them so i have to put a hair tie around the button :( i still have 15 lbs to lose and a little belly so don't feel bad!


----------



## ZooMa

My pants don't even come close to fitting. I'm 10-15 lbs above my pre-preg weight, but even the pants that I should have been able to squeeze into at this point because they were big on me before are nowhere near the right size. I think my hips spread out and I'll never be the same size again, no matter how fit I get. Sort of sad about that. I haven't been trying to lose weight at all, though.


----------



## CelticNiamh

JenzyKY said:


> Hmm Celtic I don't know. They gave me pitocin IV instead.

I got that as well, it was used through out labour and afterwards, but they gave me the injection in the top of my leg to speed up delivery of placenta. I did not feel it at the time but the muscle is still sore! it is getting better slowly though 

Henderson so glad I posted it, Ryan had symptoms as well as I had loads of foremilk as well but now we are heading in to week 8 it seems so much better I am feeding from one breast each time and he gives me cues now when it is to empty for his liking, hope it helps you both to have a better time breastfeeding :hugs:


oh I was sick when I weighed my self up a stone exactly on my prepregnancy weight so have started watching what I eat and exercise lost 2 pounds so far but my shape has changed so much as well, but I know from before it goes back to normal :thumbup: just takes time took a long time to grow our babies so will take just as long to get back to normal :flower:


----------



## bella21

yeah i keep trying to tell myself it'll take just as long to get back to my normal body but its still depressing! Zooma my hips also widened :( starting the 30 day shred in 2 weeks!!


----------



## Scottish

Yea I hear ya all on the weight loss its does suck :( am just trying to stop eating so much crap but hard as bf makes me hungry 24-7 :dohh:

Bella is 30 day shred good and what do u need to do for it ?

Sorry not been on much but hard finding time at the moment 

celtic wantibg to send you big hugs :hugs: I really feel for you with the house move xxxx


----------



## Angelmarie

Haven't be eon on here for ages yet it's crazy how dead it is since the Facebook group!

Just wanted to say hi to HHenderson as you're not on Facebook. Hope all is ok :hugs:

On the weight loss front... It took me five days to lose all of my baby weight and then some. Unfortunately I'm now tucking into far chocolate than I should be. I'm addicted. So I don't think I'm ever going to lose this tummy! But hips and bum are defo slimmer. I'm fitting into trousers I didn't even fit into pre pregnancy! Now if I could quit the chocolate who knows what I could achieve?! :thumbup:

Hope you're all ok :hugs:


----------



## pola17

I just started making diet! I still fit in my clothes, but id like to lose 10 pounds :)


----------



## HHenderson

Lost another lb but still cannot wear my clothes. So weird to know your less weight but fatter. 

My LO has green poo's not yellow, Im wondering if its from the antibiotics I was on for the breast infection last week or an imbalance of breastmilk. Wish breastfeeding was so much easier. My right breast on the bottom outside is sore and tender with no redness. Theres ALWAYS something and its aggravating.


----------



## bella21

scottish from what I've seen it gives really good results as long as you stick to it! its a jillian michaels dvd. Its a little tough but its only a 30 minute workout everyday. I think all you need is weights (5lbs I think but I have to check). Theres 3 levels and you do each level for 10 days. theres an easier one and an advanced for each level. checkout youtube i watched level 1 on there but I'm pretty sure they're all on there. she also has a 6week 6 pack workout i think its called and a butt and thigh workout and you can buy all 3 together :)

henderson chase also has green poo but he's on formula so I think its more common


----------



## CelticNiamh

bella21 said:


> yeah i keep trying to tell myself it'll take just as long to get back to my normal body but its still depressing! Zooma my hips also widened :( starting the 30 day shred in 2 weeks!!


I know I do not like what I see in the mirror at the minute!!! :dohh:

you can do the 30 day shred from youtube videos :thumbup:


any one else still get bouts of feeling down now!! man I had a whopper over the weekend fel so crap saturday evening and it did not lift till yesterday afternoon I was shattered though and had no break from kids or Ryan he fed a lot Saturday night so got very little sleep and had awful pains in my head!! 

I feel fine now and had a good evening yesterday I really hate those feelings :wacko:

getting my hair cut today yay! Ryan has his BCG injection tomorrow boo


----------



## HHenderson

I feel bummed! I know my almost 9 year old is getting older and changing her attitude and ways of dealing with things and becoming her own person but I am unhappy about her recent decisions shes making. Up until a year ago she was PERFECT. No joke. Not one of those kids who does OK and you say my kid is the best, Im talking 100% perfect, over achiever, WELL BEHAVED ALWAYS, best friend, talks so sweet, very smart, helper all around badass. This past year (even pre baby so I dont think its the baby) she has been forgetful, impolite, unkind to her friends, doesnt want to read anymore, isnt putting as much effort into school and TODAY she slapped her friends hand hard at the bus stop because her friend was being mean. I couldnt believe it but she did it right infront of me! Lets just say she went to school unhappy and she will be coming home unhappy to her room the rest of the day reading. I think shes been grounded 3 times? I dont know how to change the way shes starting to become? :( There is no violence in her life, my husband and I arent mean to her or talk down to her or yell at her. I dont know why shes changing in such a negative way.


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> I feel bummed! I know my almost 9 year old is getting older and changing her attitude and ways of dealing with things and becoming her own person but I am unhappy about her recent decisions shes making. Up until a year ago she was PERFECT. No joke. Not one of those kids who does OK and you say my kid is the best, Im talking 100% perfect, over achiever, WELL BEHAVED ALWAYS, best friend, talks so sweet, very smart, helper all around badass. This past year (even pre baby so I dont think its the baby) she has been forgetful, impolite, unkind to her friends, doesnt want to read anymore, isnt putting as much effort into school and TODAY she slapped her friends hand hard at the bus stop because her friend was being mean. I couldnt believe it but she did it right infront of me! Lets just say she went to school unhappy and she will be coming home unhappy to her room the rest of the day reading. I think shes been grounded 3 times? I dont know how to change the way shes starting to become? :( There is no violence in her life, my husband and I arent mean to her or talk down to her or yell at her. I dont know why shes changing in such a negative way.

it could be a phase she is going through and possibly the start of puberty, I hope she snaps out of it keep talking to her :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

HH Isabela gets green poop too... Dr said it was normal. I tried nursing her longer to see if it was imbalance and it didn't make a different really so I guess it's not that. Dr said that it happens when their stomach is maturing :shrug:

On the weight loss.. I was overweight before and pregnancy did me good, I am 7kg less than pre-pregnancy, still have 20lbs to lose to feel well with my weight :)


----------



## Barhanita

Lena has all shades of poop: orange, yellow, lime, light brown... everytime I open a diaper it's a new exciting color


----------



## pola17

Lol Mikael usually has yellow poo, but he has had green before :winkwink:

Niamh: it's horrible to feel that way! :hugs: but so glad you feel so much better! :hugs:

HHenderson: sorry your daughter is acting like that! :hugs: maybe it's just a phase! :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Hhenderson it prob is just a phase, hormones probably playing a big part as my dd can be the same 

celtic :hugs: you have a lot going on just now so no wonder you feel low at times. I get low days with the bf as he still feeds hourly and it drags me down. Just now I am aiming to bf for 3months then will see how he is doing

hama had agreen poo last week but HV said its normal usually its yellow 

Pola hows life post MIL ? X


----------



## CelticNiamh

ah thanks Pola and scottish, think I need to not let my self get so stressed and tired, I am glad it is not every day :wacko: I had a good chat with hubby about it and that did help lots :flower:


----------



## pola17

Niamh: hubbies are amazing at cheering up! :hugs:

Katrina: life is GOOD!!! Even my husband is again romantic and we do not longer fight! :happydance:


----------



## bella21

celtic im also still having some low days. I think it might be due to the BC pill I'm on and just a combination of stress all around. I couldn't imagine being super mom like you though with all your little ones! i can barely handle one! :haha: hope you're feeling better :hugs:

Bath bottle bed does NOT work for chase. lol he kept falling asleep on his bottle every ounce and when i thought he was finally asleep around 11 i went to put him down and nope! cried the second i put him down. going to keep trying though because this 2am bedtime is just crazy!

hope everybody is well :hugs:


----------



## HHenderson

I was finally able to just barely catch my little turd smiling!! 

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







100813120139.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pola17

Beautiful smile!!! :cloud9:


----------



## JenzyKY

Love the smile!


----------



## Barhanita

Oh, HH, aren't smiles the best?


----------



## CelticNiamh

:cloud9: love smiles :cloud9: makes the hard time so worth it


----------



## JenzyKY

Sooooo sleepy.


----------



## CelticNiamh

know the feeling :flower:

any one else boobs feel huge :haha: I feel like two big boobs :holly: :haha:


----------



## HHenderson

Carseats~

My daughters car seat is one that comes with the stroller. Shes already at the highest belt adjustment and I fear her shoulders sooner than later will go over it where I will need another car seat. What do I do!? I looked at other infant car seats and they are all saying the same measurements. I feel like I spent all this money and if she needs a new car seat it wont go inside her stroller obviously so there was no point in buying the package. GRRRRRR

Any advice?


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> Carseats~
> 
> My daughters car seat is one that comes with the stroller. Shes already at the highest belt adjustment and I fear her shoulders sooner than later will go over it where I will need another car seat. What do I do!? I looked at other infant car seats and they are all saying the same measurements. I feel like I spent all this money and if she needs a new car seat it wont go inside her stroller obviously so there was no point in buying the package. GRRRRRR
> 
> Any advice?

can you post a picture of her in it!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

double checking I was right before posting but as long as her head is not sticking out over the top of the seat and, if she is in a group 0+ seat, her weight should not be more than 13kg. then I would keep her in her infant seat for as long as possible and rear facing in the car as long as you can


----------



## HHenderson

Eventually, shes sleeping. :) I even had to remove the thing that keeps her head from going side to side. Maybe evenflo company just makes shit these days. I looked up online and ready that I can use a convertible car seat in her weight range but I dont like how it sits straight up when she cannot yet hold her head up for long periods of time.


----------



## Barhanita

I am very tired too. I think it's accumulated and now I need a week of sleep to make up for what I've missed.

HH, how is it possible? Is she very tall or very heavy? Which one do you have? With our Britax we had to adjust the lower strap when she reached 12 lbs, as prescribed by the manufacturer.


----------



## HHenderson

Im talking about the shoulder straps. Obviously I will keep her in the car seat as long as her shoulders arent over the straps but shes not even 2 months old and this is as high as they go.
 



Attached Files:







CIMG1436.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## JenzyKY

Her shoulders are supposed to be a bit above the straps. It's supposed to wrap around the shoulder some. The strap shouldn't be above the shoulder.

https://mobi.orbitbaby.com/articles/harness-safety/


----------



## HHenderson

OMG see I instantly thought if the strap was further down, if a car crash would occur her shoulders would break..


----------



## Dragonfly

My cutie pie :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







055,mn,mn.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3









036gfd.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JenzyKY

HHenderson said:


> OMG see I instantly thought if the strap was further down, if a car crash would occur her shoulders would break..

I thought it was supposed to be above too until a coworker was talking about car seats and said that.


----------



## Scottish

Thanks for link jenzy! I will need to double check mine now


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks for that link Jenzy, we were just moving the straps of Isabela's car seat yesterday and were wondering this :)


----------



## bella21

Henderson hows it going? whats new?!


----------



## CelticNiamh

very quite in here at the weekend, hope that means your all having a good one :)


----------



## HHenderson

Hey bella! Not much, baby is out of size 1 diapers like overnight! I have 120 size 1 left. :( alot of wasted money. Hows your LO? I have to hold her all the time it gets frustrating. She did hang out in her crib looking at her mobile for 12 minutes I was shocked! Slowly Im trying to make her just be alone for a bit. 


Has anyone tried white cloud diapers from Walmart? I read tons of the reviews and they have 5 stars. Apparently they are just like pampers but with soft tabs. I hate the tabs they make my daughters legs red and I hate the swaddler bee hive mesh crap. Ive tried, walmart brand, target brand, luvs and of course pampers and absorbency/softness I prefer pampers but I want to switch. Im ordering a box today because I can only get them online apparently. Ohh also sams clubs brand is the makers of white cloud but when I went there they only started at size 3 so I was bummed and had to get more pampers.


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> Hey bella! Not much, baby is out of size 1 diapers like overnight! I have 120 size 1 left. :( alot of wasted money. Hows your LO? I have to hold her all the time it gets frustrating. She did hang out in her crib looking at her mobile for 12 minutes I was shocked! Slowly Im trying to make her just be alone for a bit.
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried white cloud diapers from Walmart? I read tons of the reviews and they have 5 stars. Apparently they are just like pampers but with soft tabs. I hate the tabs they make my daughters legs red and I hate the swaddler bee hive mesh crap. Ive tried, walmart brand, target brand, luvs and of course pampers and absorbency/softness I prefer pampers but I want to switch. Im ordering a box today because I can only get them online apparently. Ohh also sams clubs brand is the makers of white cloud but when I went there they only started at size 3 so I was bummed and had to get more pampers.

I am using pampers and huggies nappies hate the honey comb effect on the pampers :dohh:

how is everyone doing I feel sick think it is the flu and soooo tired :sleep: mental weekend as well hearing news about friends splitting up and worse


----------



## pola17

I'm sick as well, Niamh! I'm on antibiotics right now!
Hope you get better soon! :hugs: it sucks to be sick! My nose can't take it anymore! :dohh:


----------



## JenzyKY

Henderson, have you tried Huggies? You have to pull those legs tighter but I like them and neither the snugglers or baby dry have that stupid mesh. We have had white cloud. They worked well but they are just feel cheaper. They don't have the dumb mesh either. We had them given to us in size 1. Are the diapers that you have still in the package? If so, walmart will take anything back. I returned $120 of stupid pampers without any sort of receipt there. Made some money on some of the packs as I'd gotten them with coupons...


----------



## bella21

HHenderson said:


> Hey bella! Not much, baby is out of size 1 diapers like overnight! I have 120 size 1 left. :( alot of wasted money. Hows your LO? I have to hold her all the time it gets frustrating. She did hang out in her crib looking at her mobile for 12 minutes I was shocked! Slowly Im trying to make her just be alone for a bit.
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried white cloud diapers from Walmart? I read tons of the reviews and they have 5 stars. Apparently they are just like pampers but with soft tabs. I hate the tabs they make my daughters legs red and I hate the swaddler bee hive mesh crap. Ive tried, walmart brand, target brand, luvs and of course pampers and absorbency/softness I prefer pampers but I want to switch. Im ordering a box today because I can only get them online apparently. Ohh also sams clubs brand is the makers of white cloud but when I went there they only started at size 3 so I was bummed and had to get more pampers.

I feel like chases size 1 are starting to get pretty tight on him too! i just bought 148 box so i hope he makes it through them! I know how you feel about the holding all the time, chase is the same way. I'm lucky if i eat during the day while OH is at work lol. he's content for a little bit after feeds in his seat where hell stare at the ceiling fan and the lights but then he gets frustrated until i pick him up again. its slowly getting better though!


----------



## HHenderson

JenzyKY said:


> Henderson, have you tried Huggies? You have to pull those legs tighter but I like them and neither the snugglers or baby dry have that stupid mesh. We have had white cloud. They worked well but they are just feel cheaper. They don't have the dumb mesh either. We had them given to us in size 1. Are the diapers that you have still in the package? If so, walmart will take anything back. I returned $120 of stupid pampers without any sort of receipt there. Made some money on some of the packs as I'd gotten them with coupons...

I didn't even want to waste my money on huffiest. I used them with dd1 and they peed through and they make the pee smell very strong. I'd love to take back the diapers. But they came from Sam's club and I already used 1 package and a few out of the second and have the third left with the rest of the second. Pain in the butt! I'm going to order and try the white cloud after my Pampers are gone. I went to 3 walmarts and they don't tell them in stores unfortunately.


----------



## JenzyKY

Costco will take back open boxes of diapers if you "don't like them." Wonder if Sams will? Haha, diapers have changed since your first but your choice. I've tried about every diaper but parents choice as my husband refuses to go to walmart. That's odd white cloud is not in stores as my MIL is completely internet illiterate and would never have ordered them for my diaper cake. Its funny to watch her on a computer... If you are expecting pampers you will be disappointed but they are functional and I didn't have one leak. The cost is more around 12 or so cents a diaper vs over 20 cents so it can't really be the same.


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> I'm sick as well, Niamh! I'm on antibiotics right now!
> Hope you get better soon! :hugs: it sucks to be sick! My nose can't take it anymore! :dohh:

oh feel better soon hun, hope my cold does not turn in to a sinus infection :wacko:

henderson I like huggies but have to agree I have had more leaks with them! luckly we have other options to pampers here 

Ryan had his injections today so far so good he is doing great after them


----------



## Dragonfly

facebook seems broke for me tonight.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mine is ok slow though!

think I am getting a sinus infection :wacko:

Ryan had a fever from his injections 
have him stripped down and gave him some calpol so he is feeling better all ready he was feeling crap poor little guy


----------



## JenzyKY

Glad the Tylenol helped Ryan! 

Henry has had a pukey day. I don't think he's kept enough down today :-( but he does have enough diapers.


----------



## bella21

henderson I'm using the pack of huggies right now i got as a baby shower gift and you're right the pee smell is so strong!! i don't like them at all but going to use them up because they were free 

cletic glad ryan is doing better


----------



## JenzyKY

If anyone has problems with diaper rash, I've finally got rid of the rash that started with Henry's pampers burn with anti monkey butt baby powder. It's awesome and has a funny name!!


----------



## Dragonfly

you arnt still using the pampers if he has been burned are you? that happened to Alex and it was nasty, Switched to cloth. No problems since. Best cure. Love the name Anti Monkey Butt lol


----------



## JenzyKY

Oh no. I avoid pampers like the plague Dragonfly. It was getting close to having to do cloth. He's so sensitive that I may still need to. Some of the reviews of the powder mentioned using cloth. It's pink though from calamine so it may stain.


----------



## Barhanita

We tried cloth for a week - got a bad rash. I was changing them EVERY hour or more often, but all the wetness irritated her skin


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I don't use any products on Isabela. My Dr recommended and I have found it works like a charm, to get her bum out in the sun for 10 minutes each day. She's so sensitive and just with that she has been cured many times from a rash. :)


----------



## JenzyKY

It's too cold for sun time here now unfortunately. He does get time with the diaper off but it can be quite the mess with a boy. :haha: He mainly needs products for when he sleeps forever. The powder keeps him dry even though he hadn't had a diaper change from like 10 pm-6/7 am.


----------



## Scottish

Hope all the bum rashes clear up asap! 

last night hama slept in his cradle 10pm until 4.30am then fed and back to sleep until 8.30 first time he has slept so long 6.5 hours woop long may it continue


----------



## HHenderson

Rockin that 2 month breast feeding blinkie today!! :)


----------



## HHenderson

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







CIMG1455.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4









CIMG1486.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3









CIMG1499.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3









CIMG1509.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3









CIMG1519.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ZooMa

HH: oh my goodness, look at those rolls! And those cheeks! That is one happy baby. :)


----------



## Scottish

Aww shes to sweet Hhenderson! Love her outfits! Woop on 2 month bf :) hows the bf going now?


----------



## HHenderson

Perfectly! Took awhile but its going great.


----------



## Scottish

Aww thats great news am v happy that is going well for you now. Mine is getting better slowly hopefully I will be saying perfect soon to :)


----------



## Scottish

Happy 3 months beautiful isabela :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Those are beautiful pictures HH!! 

Thank you so much Scotish I can't believe Isabela is 3 months!!! So sad yet exciting at the same time <3


----------



## HHenderson

I feed alot on my left boob. My right boob has a spot that must be a bigger hole than the others because it comes out 100x's worse. At night since I sleep on the right side of the bed and lay left I dream feed her with the left. In order for her to fall asleep I have to use my left because its much calmer and doesnt make her choke. In the day time when shes up and hungry but not ready for a nap I use my right boob. I do have to pump around 3-4 oz when I wake up because my breast is engorged but no more. It stays down from her few feedings throughout the day so Im not always with a monster boob or engorged. So far its whats working best for me for the baby. :)


----------



## HHenderson

Am I the only one who has her tubes clamped after the birth of baby? I asked my doctor after reading that the clamps can possibly come off when my uterus shrinks after birth if that is a possibility and she said chances are very slim but she has not experienced it. Two weeks after the baby was born (im fat) but my belly was much flatter, it made me happy! I am even still -2 lbs pre preg weight. But slowly my tummy seems to be getting larger. I still cannot fit into my pants. Still no sign of period although sometimes I will have non smelling orange type discharge and it goes away. Im scared that theres a possibility that my clamps didnt work. I didnt even bloat or get a bigger belly when I was pregnant at 1-2 months pregnant so Im not sure what the heck is going on. My appointment is Wednesday but I cant shake the feeling something is up. A tumor? Idk :( My hormones are completely still out of whack and I cry at everything.


----------



## CelticNiamh

henderson mine were out of wack for ages only feel okish now and feel heavier now than the day after I had Ryan my hips and tummy still look very pregnant very annoying! time I got off my ass and did something about it I guess 


feeling much better now! hope Ryan has a good night fx


----------



## HHenderson

Thats so weird. Ugh my husband even said I should take a pregnancy test. Riiiight not happening lol 

My box of White Cloud diapers came in and I do have to say I am very impressed so far! Only thing is if there will be a blow out in the middle of the night but shes pretty good at only peeing once or twice by time I wake her up to change her.


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> Thats so weird. Ugh my husband even said I should take a pregnancy test. Riiiight not happening lol
> 
> My box of White Cloud diapers came in and I do have to say I am very impressed so far! Only thing is if there will be a blow out in the middle of the night but shes pretty good at only peeing once or twice by time I wake her up to change her.

yay on good nappies 

have yo caved and tested! I still feel I look pregnant and have the hormones as well so it could be the hormones after having baby :thumbup:


----------



## ZooMa

Henderson, did you post a while back out reusable breast pads? Are they still working out great for you? Could you repost the link (since it would be quite a feat to find it again in this forum!). Thanks so much.


----------



## ZooMa

Nevermind, Celtic found it for me and posted on the FB forum. Thanks! https://www.etsy.com/listing/156206114/nude-multi-size-nursing-pads-heavy?ref=related-2


----------



## HHenderson

Yup those are them! Tell her I referred you maybe she will knock a $1 or $2 off! I ordered the 3 layer XL. I have DDD now since being pregnant and they fit pretty much around the whole areola + 1 inch out more and mine are big! With my nursing bras you cannot tell I even have them on even though they are thick. Make sure when you order them you get the deal where you buy one and get one free. Ask her where the deal is because sometimes she will just post and it wont be there!! She is VERY nice so make sure you ask her. Oh also they take forever to air dry. Like a good 5 hours if you hand them. I have been drying one pair in the dryer because she does warn you that the inner layer and can will eventually shrink but so far its been slight and I wash and dry them several times a week. :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

ok am I gone crazy but does BNB look diffierent to every one else :wacko:

Had a really stressful evening yesterday, think it was more me and feeling I had to much to do and could not get round to it all, :cry: had a good chat with hubby and he thinks he needs to help more and I am doing to much :happydance: I will take every little help I can get lol 

Ryan is cheering me up today loads of cute smiles and chatting to his toys so cute


----------



## Scottish

ugh i hate this new website layout here lol it was fine before

celtic thats fab you had chat with your hubby. 6 kids must be so much work, i think having 2 kids is tough at times in getting stuff done. 

ryan is such a wee cutie, hama is v vocal now as well. at 5am this morning he woke for a wee chat lol then back to sleep


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> ugh i hate this new website layout here lol it was fine before
> 
> celtic thats fab you had chat with your hubby. 6 kids must be so much work, i think having 2 kids is tough at times in getting stuff done.
> 
> ryan is such a wee cutie, hama is v vocal now as well. at 5am this morning he woke for a wee chat lol then back to sleep

Ah so cute :) love morning smiles and chat :cloud9:

yea it is tought at times , I think that because I can not just hop up and clean, cook etc crochet I miss it so much ((( YA swear Ryan was my first:dohh:))) The older ones are great and help out a lot. it is my little 2 year old that keeps me super busy 

we managed to get up and get kids out to school in 25 minutes yesterday morning shocked I was kids got dressed ate and I got my DD dressed DH did her lunch not one cross word amazing ! now dinner time was not so pretty LOL as poor Ryan was crying and I was hormonal I guess yikes! hubby was fixing the car so was feelig the pressure think I was supper tired as well :dohh:


----------



## HHenderson

What the heck!? I couldnt find my CP. Seems like someone VERY GIRLY decided to come on here and change the whole entire website. I hate it!


----------



## CelticNiamh

it is missing something, the colour was stronger in the outlines :shrug:


----------



## Barhanita

Sorry Celtic...

I HATE the new design!!


----------



## JenzyKY

My phone is still the same but on the computer it's ridiculous


----------



## babyhopes2010

u can change bk to old site


----------



## CelticNiamh

babyhopes2010 said:


> u can change bk to old site

how :flower:


well my cold turned in to a sinus infection and I have thrush on one of my nipples at least I will get better now :happydance:


----------



## Scottish

Yea I also want to know how to change as dont like it haha

celtic get well soon xxx


----------



## HHenderson

oHH I found it!! Scroll all the way down. And there will be a drop down tab that says purple magnolia click it and click bnb.momtastic and whala!


----------



## Scottish

Yay thanks Hhenderson its back to normal so much better again


----------



## bella21

just popping in to say hi! been a little bit since I've been on the forum! hope everybody and their LO's are doing great ! :)


----------



## Barhanita

yeay!!! it's back!!


----------



## HHenderson

This is going to be weird and kind of embarrassing. I still havent started my period. Last night I woke up because it felt like I did. I still wear a very small light panti liner because I still have orangy type cm. Well A few times now I have noticed in the panti liner/cm there are little hairs. Really small and short. Does anyone think my uterus could still be pushing out whatever was in there? 

Now that I just said that I realized the baby was in a sack of water so theres no way it can be linked right? What if when it was cut open some got inside me? Ughhh


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> This is going to be weird and kind of embarrassing. I still havent started my period. Last night I woke up because it felt like I did. I still wear a very small light panti liner because I still have orangy type cm. Well A few times now I have noticed in the panti liner/cm there are little hairs. Really small and short. Does anyone think my uterus could still be pushing out whatever was in there?
> 
> Now that I just said that I realized the baby was in a sack of water so theres no way it can be linked right? What if when it was cut open some got inside me? Ughhh


not sure about the hairs have not noticed them myself, have heard of it before though ! I have not got my af yet either but do not expect to get it for a long time yet 

thanks for the help on changing it back it looks normal again


----------



## HHenderson

Your welcome! You heard about the hairs.. weird but thankfully I'm not a freak. I even check to make sure the panti liners don't.

My lo is going through a lot. She has a rash on her face. Not itchy or acne more like heat rash and her spit from sleeping tummyr tummy. She had her 2m shots yesterday. She slept all day all night and moat of today. Took her temp and it's 99.6. I hope it's shot related not getting the nasty cold that I have.


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> Your welcome! You heard about the hairs.. weird but thankfully I'm not a freak. I even check to make sure the panti liners don't.
> 
> My lo is going through a lot. She has a rash on her face. Not itchy or acne more like heat rash and her spit from sleeping tummyr tummy. She had her 2m shots yesterday. She slept all day all night and moat of today. Took her temp and it's 99.6. I hope it's shot related not getting the nasty cold that I have.

Ryan got my cold after his injections he had one high temp off 102 but calpol took that down and he only needed it the once FX she is not getting a cold as well, but she will get antibodied in your milk to help her recover quicker :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on here much lately since joining the FB group. I wanted to pop on quickly and say hi!

Henderson, I haven't had any hairs like you're describing but I still haven't started AF either. My MW told me that most women who are exclusively bfing don't get it until at least 3 months post partum, though a lot of my friends haven't gotten it until they stopped bfing. 

Things here are good. Isla is growing like crazy, she's already almost 11 lbs and did really well with her two month immunizations. She is cooing and smiling and trying to roll over one way. She is also starting to grab objects and loves her playmat. Since she was about 6 weeks old she has been sleeping much better as well (goes to bed later but sleeps for 5-6 hours before waking up for a feed). We are keeping busy with Mom and Baby Yoga, Strollerfit and play dates with a few of my friends and neighbours who are also on leave, (there are four baby girls on our block right now, it will be really fun to watch them all grow up together). She is such a little sweetheart, we honestly fall more in love with her everyday :cloud9:

Other than that just working on losing the last of the baby weight; I just started working out about 3 weeks ago and feel much better since I started again!

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## bella21

OH and I had sex for the first time 2 nights ago! it was great :blush: but I'm terrified of getting pregnant again! I've been on the pill for almost 2 months but still scared for some reason! but I'm so happy i don't hate sex anymore! woohoo!

lol hope everybody else is doing great! 

mrs.eddie-glad isla is finally sleeping better for you!

henderson- hope you figure out what the hairs are! when i was at the very end of my bleeding i had really thin stringy hairlike blood. it wasn't actually hair though..could that be it?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

lol Bella I am terrified too!! :haha:

HH so weird about the hairs, I would ask the dr, but that would be weird too lol 

Mrs Eddie, glad Isla is sleeping more, LOVE the picture you posted!


----------



## bella21

awfully quiet here! Henderson how are you hun???


----------



## HHenderson

I don't even check on here anymore its depressing. Lol I figured I need to get a life instead of mope on BnB. :brat:

Im great. Baby is great. 3 months tomorrow. :cloud9: Shes such a great baby. Co-sleeping is starting to get annoying. Shes constantly worming her way into me and I literally lay on my side like 1 inch from the edge because she wants to be right into me. I move her back about 1.5 feet and I wake up with her worming into me again. Lol Her eyes are turning brown more. Eventually she will have brown eyes like me. 

I found something cool. Seems scary but after watching tons of videos Im going to get one. I have a huge tub in my bathroom and I figure she can swim around in there. She loves bath time so it might be great for her. Its called a swimava. https://www.swimava-usa.com/ my older daughter is just now learning how to swim and shes 8. Ugh :dohh: my bad. :winkwink:

Anyways I hope everyone's LO's are healthy and happy babies. Ill try to post pix tomorrow when I take her 3 month pictures. 

:hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

I will look forward to seeing them happy 3 months Ryan was 3 months saturday :happydance:
I find I do the same arse hanging out of the bed because I make sure Ryan has loads of room :thumbup:


----------



## Scottish

Lol at arses hanging out of the bed!!

Sadly things have died right down here. I come on daily when I am feeding and read up all the threads on baby club etc...

Crazy we are all reaching 3months now 


hugs to all left reading here lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Lol at arses hanging out of the bed!!
> 
> Sadly things have died right down here. I come on daily when I am feeding and read up all the threads on baby club etc...
> 
> Crazy we are all reaching 3months now
> 
> 
> hugs to all left reading here lol


oh the joys of parenthood :wacko: :haha:

Guess it is getting quite now since we are all so busy with our babies now, I do miss this thread though


----------



## HHenderson

Im waiting to see all the adorable new baby pictures!!!


----------



## HHenderson

Oh I just noticed the other day that my daughters werewolf ears are no longer. Kind of sad because they were funny. lol


----------



## pola17

do you have pics of her old ears? :D


----------



## Scottish

Do u mean hairy ears ? Hama had a wee bit of hairy ears to but its kinda gone now!

I miss this thread to !!!!!!

heres my big boy :)
 



Attached Files:







20131110_143320.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pola17

OMG! He's getting so big! :cloud9:


----------



## HHenderson

Yes hairy ears. No I didnt take pictures. I love her too much to keep something embarrassing like that. Hahaha I know I would use them later on in life. heheh

Look at his lips OMG :cloud9: hes getting big, love the sweater!


----------



## HHenderson

Heres my ham. :cloud9: what a diva :haha:

the second picture is hilarious. she always makes bubbles. my husband calls her bubble boopie. :)
 



Attached Files:







Month 3.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 5









Month 3 (6).jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 5









Month 3 (9).jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pola17

A very pretty diva! :cloud9:


----------



## Scottish

Aahhh shes to cute. I have a bubble blower as well lol


----------



## pola17

Hey Katrina! How´s Hama doing???!! :D


----------



## JenzyKY

Such cute babies!


----------



## Scottish

Hey paola! :waves: he doing great thank you. Loving his milk tooooooo much but hey hes a boy haha. Hows mikael? Is he rolling over yet? Hama seems nowhere near ready to rock n roll :-D xxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Do u mean hairy ears ? Hama had a wee bit of hairy ears to but its kinda gone now!
> 
> I miss this thread to !!!!!!
> 
> heres my big boy :)

he is so handsome :) :thumbup:



HHenderson said:


> Heres my ham. :cloud9: what a diva :haha:
> 
> the second picture is hilarious. she always makes bubbles. my husband calls her bubble boopie. :)

what a little cutie and such big beautiful eyes :flower:


Ryan seems no were ready to roll over or that he can hold him self straight all right and I notice he tries to pull him self up when he is lying down if he wants to see more around him 

he was very very fussy last night I was worried I did not have enough milk for him, he would latch on suck cry and pull off and repeat,it was not a pain cry it was, were is my milk cry, it was like it was just not coming at the speed he wanted, I did do a lot of exercise yesterday wonder if it effected my supply. I had to give him to hubby, get a soother give him that for a few minutes then tried him again and he then fell asleep very late 

I want to start losing weight and normally I have no problems getting my butt in gear to do it, but I am struggling big time going to try and track today and see how I go :flower:

ooh here is my litle guy!
 



Attached Files:







mostly ryans christening 041.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2









mostly ryans christening 045.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Scottish

Celtic its v hard to get motivated to lose weight. I am just trying to watch what I eat and walk lots but I think I am one of those woman who stores fat instead of loosing it while breastfeeding. When I finish breastfeeding I will concentrate on my weight loss.

has ryan had reflux? Hama used to do what you describe and the gp prescribed him gaviscon whicg stopped it.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Celtic its v hard to get motivated to lose weight. I am just trying to watch what I eat and walk lots but I think I am one of those woman who stores fat instead of loosing it while breastfeeding. When I finish breastfeeding I will concentrate on my weight loss.
> 
> has ryan had reflux? Hama used to do what you describe and the gp prescribed him gaviscon whicg stopped it.

I know I am the same, I have to diet and exercise if I want to lose while breastfeeding I did weight watchers after Paul and I did lose very very slowly 1/2 a pound a week but it was in the right direction and never effected my milk 

I never thought of that, he does not do that all the time, but last night he was quite bad I might have not drank enough, I could not feel the let down or him drinking like he normally does :dohh: must up my water intake but if it keeps up I will get it checked out just incase it is reflux:flower:

any one noticed one boob is better at making milk my left one seems like my bad one right side is always better :shrug: how do you fix that! again though I think this might be a water intake problem and to much exercise


----------



## HHenderson

CelticNiamh said:


> Scottish said:
> 
> 
> Do u mean hairy ears ? Hama had a wee bit of hairy ears to but its kinda gone now!
> 
> I miss this thread to !!!!!!
> 
> heres my big boy :)
> 
> he is so handsome :) :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> HHenderson said:
> 
> 
> Heres my ham. :cloud9: what a diva :haha:
> 
> the second picture is hilarious. she always makes bubbles. my husband calls her bubble boopie. :)Click to expand...
> 
> what a little cutie and such big beautiful eyes :flower:
> 
> 
> Ryan seems no were ready to roll over or that he can hold him self straight all right and I notice he tries to pull him self up when he is lying down if he wants to see more around him
> 
> he was very very fussy last night I was worried I did not have enough milk for him, he would latch on suck cry and pull off and repeat,it was not a pain cry it was, were is my milk cry, it was like it was just not coming at the speed he wanted, I did do a lot of exercise yesterday wonder if it effected my supply. I had to give him to hubby, get a soother give him that for a few minutes then tried him again and he then fell asleep very late
> 
> I want to start losing weight and normally I have no problems getting my butt in gear to do it, but I am struggling big time going to try and track today and see how I go :flower:
> 
> ooh here is my litle guy!Click to expand...


Sorry your having a hard time. On the other hand my daughter does the same. I know theres definitely milk though. She will suck start kicking and going mad and move her head to the side quickly and whine a bit and do it all over again for minutes straight. And its quick too so she does it over and over its very annoying and frustrating but shes only been doing that the past two weeks. The more it happens I think its more of a shes tired and DOESNT want to eat but since its there she needs it to fall asleep she thinks. So lately when she does that a few times I will just flip her over on her tummy pat her butt and she passes out.


----------



## HHenderson

CelticNiamh said:


> Scottish said:
> 
> 
> Celtic its v hard to get motivated to lose weight. I am just trying to watch what I eat and walk lots but I think I am one of those woman who stores fat instead of loosing it while breastfeeding. When I finish breastfeeding I will concentrate on my weight loss.
> 
> has ryan had reflux? Hama used to do what you describe and the gp prescribed him gaviscon whicg stopped it.
> 
> I know I am the same, I have to diet and exercise if I want to lose while breastfeeding I did weight watchers after Paul and I did lose very very slowly 1/2 a pound a week but it was in the right direction and never effected my milk
> 
> I never thought of that, he does not do that all the time, but last night he was quite bad I might have not drank enough, I could not feel the let down or him drinking like he normally does :dohh: must up my water intake but if it keeps up I will get it checked out just incase it is reflux:flower:
> 
> any one noticed one boob is better at making milk my left one seems like my bad one right side is always better :shrug: how do you fix that! again though I think this might be a water intake problem and to much exerciseClick to expand...

Yes this was my problem all along! My right breast fills up quick and squirts out too much. My left breast is her favorite and she mostly eats off of it. I cant even pump it because it just doesnt want to come out for it. But my left boob is always full in a way because she eats off of it 90% of the time. Right boob fills up within 3 hours. Its nuts.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Henderson must try that trick :thumbup:

scottish yea mad all right :wacko:


----------



## pola17

My left boob was the good one! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Scottish said:


> Hey paola! :waves: he doing great thank you. Loving his milk tooooooo much but hey hes a boy haha. Hows mikael? Is he rolling over yet? Hama seems nowhere near ready to rock n roll :-D xxxx

Naaaaah, he's not even close to roll! :rofl:
Mikael is doing good, starting to sleep longer! Woohoo!


----------



## pola17

Ryan looks so happy on his christening day! :cloud9:


----------



## Scottish

My right boob is better than my left as well !! It always seems the fullest and easiest one for him to feed from. Not sure how it can be fixed though

I must try and drink more water I dont drink near enough water oops. 

My good eating has been bad today. Had lunch out with my nana and grandad then had some of my dd bday cake then chocolate and the nights still young lol


----------



## pola17

Cho...co...late cake???!!!! :cry: I want some! 

Save me a piece? :winkwink:


----------



## CelticNiamh

hmmmmmmcake yummy drool must resist :haha:


----------



## HHenderson

Everyone who is breastfeeding - has anyone started their periods yet?


----------



## pola17

I'm not breast feeding, so can't help!! :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> Everyone who is breastfeeding - has anyone started their periods yet?

nope no sign yet at all, it is normally 10 months beforeI get mine back well for most people it takes that long!!

why are you worried :winkwink: sorry could not resist my self very naughty I know


----------



## Scottish

Iam bf but also taking the mini pill and apart from one day of spotting ive not had a period.


----------



## HHenderson

Just curious! Ive never breastfed before so I know nothing about when were going to have the period again. I am enjoying it. Shoot Ill be the freak who breastfeeds an 18 month old just to not have periods. ROFL ;-)


----------



## CelticNiamh

deffo not a freak for breastfeeding that long I had just weaned when I found out I was pregnant with Ryan lol longest was 22 months not in any rush to stop this time either 


I have a sick little boy, high temp not feeding great :( gave him a little calpol hope it works now


----------



## HHenderson

Aww just a cold? I hope he feels better. Im shocked my daughter didnt get what my husband and I got. She is a bit phlegmy but thats it.


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> Aww just a cold? I hope he feels better. Im shocked my daughter didnt get what my husband and I got. She is a bit phlegmy but thats it.

I am not sure what it is , he had a cold last week he had no voice poor thing but he was in good form, feeding well and no fever, he has a bit of a cough but his temp keeps going up as soon as calpol wears off


----------



## Scottish

How is everyone lol? Just reviving the thread xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I had a period when I started the mini pill and no period ever since.. .Anyone paranoid like me and take monthly pregnancy tests? :haha:


----------



## pola17

I know that paranoid feeling! I was about to test a couple of weeks ago, but CD1 ended up being on nov 16th! *phew*


----------



## stargazer01

I haven't posted in awhile, but wanted to share a pic of Emma. Now 3 months old.
 



Attached Files:







20131125_101058.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 6


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Aww she's so cute!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey Scottish, we are all good after the drama of last week with Ryan so sick and in hospital, had a very bad night last night but hubby was home so I got a chance to catch up on sleep, Ryan fed lots and I had an awful pain in my head and 2 year old woke up:dohh: so took ages for him to settle again 

Health nurse rang me today I have to bring Ryan in for a weight check I am hoping they are happy with him may be he lost some weight when he was so sick so I am hoping to see a gain


----------



## pola17

Hello, Emma! :hi:


----------



## HHenderson

borr.dg.baby said:


> I had a period when I started the mini pill and no period ever since.. .Anyone paranoid like me and take monthly pregnancy tests? :haha:

God I should. Even though my tubes got clamped. I just seem to be having a larger belly than normal and while EBP I have no period in site. My tummy just seems 'off'. Idk


----------



## HHenderson

OMG star she has so much hair. What do I eat to make mine grow hair! Lol


----------



## HHenderson

Anyone planning on purchasing Christmas presents for baby? If so what?


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> Anyone planning on purchasing Christmas presents for baby? If so what?

yep going to get some teddys and rattlers stuff like that :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

We're not getting Mikael presents this year... We're in some sort of "recession" :haha:

(Should I laugh, or should I cry? :haha: )


----------



## CelticNiamh

pola17 said:


> We're not getting Mikael presents this year... We're in some sort of "recession" :haha:
> 
> (Should I laugh, or should I cry? :haha: )

sure he wont mind :) and I bet you can pick him up something small :thumbup: whats your plan for christmas day will you do a dinner


----------



## CelticNiamh

stargazer01 said:


> I haven't posted in awhile, but wanted to share a pic of Emma. Now 3 months old.

agh she is adorabe :flower:


----------



## pola17

CelticNiamh said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're not getting Mikael presents this year... We're in some sort of "recession" :haha:
> 
> (Should I laugh, or should I cry? :haha: )
> 
> sure he wont mind :) and I bet you can pick him up something small :thumbup: whats your plan for christmas day will you do a dinnerClick to expand...

We're going to my hometown, and we'll spend the holidays with my aunts and grandma :)


----------



## stargazer01

Thank you! Pola, hhenderson and borr, your babies are sooo cute! Celtic, do you have any pics to share? Can't believe they are all 3 months already!!


----------



## JenzyKY

Pola no need for presents then! Plenty of family to spoil him. Haha


----------



## Scottish

Stargazer shes gorgeous xxx

hope ryan has gained. I thought today was the weigh in clinic, I was going to take hama but when I looked in his red book itvwas yesterday :dohh: will take him next monday. 

He gets his last immunisation tomortow until hes 1 :(

I will buy him small things but not going crazy as my family will spoil him I bet x


----------



## JenzyKY

You all must have a very different immunization schedule. Henry still gets multiple shots.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yea it must be different, Isabela will get shots every month until she's one year old :/ 

We are buying toys for our little lady, will probably try to buy toys she can use later on throughout the year, still don't know what. We are planning on asking in laws what they are getting her so we won't end up buying the same things, is that weird? 

Here's a recent pic of Isabela, she turned 4 months on the 17th.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## stargazer01

Aww, she is adorable! Do you need the bib for drool too? Emma is drooling alot. Wonder if she is teething already? Seems so early for that.


----------



## CelticNiamh

here two pictures from Ryan Christenig :flower:

Weight check went well Ryan put on weight he was 11,13 he is now 11,15 so nearly 12 pounds :happydance:


he has a development check next week and injections in two weeks 

I got Ryan's first Christmas stocking today so cute
 



Attached Files:







mostly ryans christening 041.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5









mostly ryans christening 044.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HHenderson

Jeez I weighed my fatty and shes 16lbs. My husband yells at me to stop eating candy. Its not like I have bags full but if were out shopping Im going to grab me a small goodie. *rolls eyes*

It sounds silly but I want to buy my LO her walker or high chair now and wrap it. Lol Also a few small things. Something to hang over the carseat so shes occupied instead of yelling at me because she hates being in it. Also a swimava for the garden tub. :)
 



Attached Files:







111913131223.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HHenderson

Has anyone tried the mimijumi? Im going to buy one tomorrow to see if she will take it. I only need her to use a bottle twice. I want to go to my husbands works Christmas party. :( Ive tried 5 different bottles/nipples and she hates them all.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I don't know if she's teething but she blows raspberries so gets droll all over lol 

HH she's so cute! Do you give her the bottle? Isabela won't take any bottle from me but she will take them from anyone else, as long as she can't see, smell or hear me, I have to be far away


----------



## HHenderson

Shes never taken a bottle ever. Maybe I should have my husband try? Thats weird. Lol when I get the new one in I will have him do it.


----------



## JenzyKY

Yes definitely don't be the one to try a bottle. Henry looks at me like what the heck!? But will take tommy tippee from anyone else.


----------



## stargazer01

Awww celtic! What a handsome little man! :)


----------



## stargazer01

Emma won't take a bottle for me either.


----------



## HHenderson

Hello ladies! I hope everyone's babies are big and healthy! :) Time is flying by. I updated my avatar photo of my LO! <3


----------



## Dragonfly

I forgot about this thread. Heres Myles.
 



Attached Files:







014kugik.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HHenderson

Omgosh so big, is he sitting up already? I cannot wait!


----------



## bella21

henderson she's precious!!! i hope you're doing well! i feel bad this thread kinda hit a dead end :( any news? any exciting new tricks she's doing? 

ps...join Facebook and come chat with us!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Henderson she is adorable :cloud9:

how is everything going for you, I just became a auntie for the first time to a little baby girl :happydance: and so happy I got to help my sister breastfeed she got very sore and was so upset but we sorted the soreness out and baby back on the boob :happydance: 
Ryan isdoing great now 5 months and finally filled out a little he still short :flower:

Here is Ryan
 



Attached Files:







DSCF5392.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## stargazer01

Ryan is so cute! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

stargazer01 said:


> Ryan is so cute! :)

Thank you :flower:


----------



## Scottish

Hey I've not been on here in aggggeeeessss!!!!

Celtic that's fab your sister is bf well now how's Sophia feeding?

Henderson great things are going well she's lovely xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Scottish said:


> Hey I've not been on here in aggggeeeessss!!!!
> 
> Celtic that's fab your sister is bf well now how's Sophia feeding?
> 
> Henderson great things are going well she's lovely xx

She is doing great nearly back up to her birth weight on Thursday, I am delighted my sister doing so well, she nearly gave up she was so sore, tired and baby blues hit with a bang when she got home from the hospital, so glad I went to see her and we could do somthing to heal her nipples fast and get baby back on :happydance:
I even fed Sophia for her :cloud9: I could check her latch and give her some weight gaining milk LOL


----------



## pola17

That is awesome, Niamh! :)


----------



## Scottish

Wow niamh that's amazing well done xxxx


----------



## stargazer01

Congrats on your new niece celtic! 

Here is Emma at 5 months
 



Attached Files:







20140113_084536.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 6









20140116_105121.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CelticNiamh

stargazer01 said:


> Congrats on your new niece celtic!
> 
> Here is Emma at 5 months

omg she is supper cute :flower:


my sister is tcc ( I have 3 sisters ) hope she gets a bfp quickly she was told a couple of years ago she may need help as she has pos


----------



## HHenderson

:cloud9: My fatty is going to be 6 months this month. Shes 19.2 lbs yikes!

:flower: to everyone. I hope everyone's :baby: are happy and healthy.
 



Attached Files:







5.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 5









DSC_3474.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 7









CAM01421.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Baby_Dreams

She's lovely xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I have no idea what weight Myles is, I probably see the HV at 6 months soon. Heres a pic of him, Hes sitting up now and near ready to crawl. He can slide himself across the floor. 
https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5485/12270186593_f3e683f9ac.jpg
Baby Myles by , on Flickr


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> :cloud9: My fatty is going to be 6 months this month. Shes 19.2 lbs yikes!
> 
> :flower: to everyone. I hope everyone's :baby: are happy and healthy.

beautiful pictures :cloud9:

all going well here, suffering with a nasty cold but still feeling good :flower:


----------



## HHenderson

CelticNiamh said:


> HHenderson said:
> 
> 
> :cloud9: My fatty is going to be 6 months this month. Shes 19.2 lbs yikes!
> 
> :flower: to everyone. I hope everyone's :baby: are happy and healthy.
> 
> beautiful pictures :cloud9:
> 
> all going well here, suffering with a nasty cold but still feeling good :flower:Click to expand...

Yuck hope you get better soon. We were going through weeks of runny noses on and off and that was it. Really annoying. Hopefully the weather stops changing daily so it doesnt keep coming back.:dohh:


----------



## HHenderson

Awws mine only crawls backwards. Scoots, rocks, rolls over and all around and sits up for a little bit but likes to lean sideways or freak and throw herself backwards. She likes to make annoying farts with her mouth non stop. Lol Her tooth broke through yesterday! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

HHenderson said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HHenderson said:
> 
> 
> :cloud9: My fatty is going to be 6 months this month. Shes 19.2 lbs yikes!
> 
> :flower: to everyone. I hope everyone's :baby: are happy and healthy.
> 
> beautiful pictures :cloud9:
> 
> all going well here, suffering with a nasty cold but still feeling good :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yuck hope you get better soon. We were going through weeks of runny noses on and off and that was it. Really annoying. Hopefully the weather stops changing daily so it doesnt keep coming back.:dohh:Click to expand...

all on the mend, we need a run of cold weather to get rid of the bugs 

yay for a tooth :happydance: not a sign of one yet here


----------



## stargazer01

No teeth here either, but lots of chewing fists and drooling!
Myles is adorable!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Two teeth poking through here x


----------



## Scottish

Happy 6 months all :) times flying 
No teeth here either

Henderson she's getting so big awe lovely xxx


----------



## pola17

Happy valentines´!


----------



## Dragonfly

Myles has teeth from 4 months and now his front teeth are about to break through at the top. All mine started early without a break in teething.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow, it's been such a long time since I've posted on here! Isla doesn't have any teeth yet either, (which I am totally ok with as am still bfing) :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

No teeth here either! Also good for breastfeeding :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

borr.dg.baby said:


> No teeth here either! Also good for breastfeeding :)


do not worry, I have breastfed mine till 20 ish months each time and had no problems feeding, if baby ever clamps down pull them towards you and they let go, if they think they hurt you they never do it again :flower:

but yea no teeth here yet either :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good tip! Thanks! Still waiting on those teeth lhaha


----------



## stargazer01

No teeth for Emma yet either. 
Thanks for the tip celtic! I am hoping to breastfeed longer this time.


----------



## Dragonfly

Myles has 6 teeth . Has nipped me a few times more than the other two but hes past that now. I breastfeed my oldest for 4 years and still breastfeeding my 3 year old.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragonfly said:


> Myles has 6 teeth . Has nipped me a few times more than the other two but hes past that now. I breastfeed my oldest for 4 years and still breastfeeding my 3 year old.

Oh cool tandem feeding would have loved to do that:cloud9: 
Yea Ryan sometimes clamped down once or twice but easy to sort out :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

Myles like niplash. I have screamed on occasion., Not trying to scare any one lol first time I had that of any of mine. Hes so strong too. Hes standing and trying to walk. Hes not eating solids really at all. But my other son was the same when starting he took his time and played with it.


----------



## Dragonfly

Myles had a lovely birthday yesterday. We had a mad hatters tea party in the garden for him. Weather was nice. Very magical looking. 
birthday collage by ,


----------



## stargazer01

I don't know if anyone still follows this thread, but I didn't join the facebook group, and would love to see updates on all the babies! Do I need an invitation to join, and is it a private group?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Stargazer PM me and I will add you :flower:


----------

